# Examples of GOP Leadership



## injinji (Feb 17, 2021)

As we all know, there is a civil war going on within the GOP. I want to highlight the different approaches they are using to serve their constituents. Here is an example from Texas dealing with the winter weather.


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

A closer look at the Texas situation.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/02/17/texas-abbott-wind-turbines-outages/



Although renewable energy sources did partially fail, they only contributed to 13 percent of the power outages, while providing about a quarter of the state’s energy in winter. Thermal sources, including coal, gas and nuclear, lost almost twice as many gigawatts of power because of the cold, according to the Electric Reliability Council of Texas (ERCOT), the state’s electric grid operator. Critics have also noted that wind turbines can operate in climates as cold as Greenland if they’re properly prepared for the weather.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 18, 2021)

I also posted in another thread, the reason the wind turbines failed is because they were cheap. They had no de-icing, or heating parts to prevent freezing.

Basically the state is cheap or the Republicans wanted them to fail so they didn’t pay for proper wind turbines.


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

If there is one thing the GOP prides itself in, it's the way they relate to the working man. . . . . . .

Evidence has been gathering steadily overnight that Senator Ted Cruz of Texas — the state currently undergoing an unprecedented humanitarian crisis as a result of extreme winter weather, leaving millions of people without power, water, and access to food — flew to Cancun, Mexico, yesterday as his constituents faced freezing conditions, hundreds of thousands of them still without electricity. 









It Sure Seems Like Ted Cruz Flew to Cancun


During an unprecedented humanitarian crisis in his home state of Texas.




www.thecut.com


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 18, 2021)

That was confirmed 3 hour ago.


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

These guys discuss GOP leadership.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> I also posted in another thread, the reason the wind turbines failed is because they were cheap. They had no de-icing, or heating parts to prevent freezing.
> 
> Basically the state is cheap or the Republicans wanted them to fail so they didn’t pay for proper wind turbines.


It isn't that the state is cheap, they just deregulated the entire energy industry so that there were no guidelines or standards that the energy companies had to meet. Thus they followed the rules of the free market, charge as much as you can and give as little as you need to - that's the equation of capitalism that maximizes profits for the equity owners. I'm not dissing capitalism, just pointing out that this is a stupid, short-sighted and fucked up way to run a public utility that everybody relies on.

Why don't these dumb fucks get out of their easy chairs and go barter with the neighbor for some coal?


----------



## Kush Inc. (Feb 19, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Why don't these dumb fucks get out of their easy chairs and go barter with the neighbor for some coal?


I bet Cruz wishes he came up with that one instead of "I was dropping off the girls".


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2021)

Kush Inc. said:


> I bet Cruz wishes he came up with that one instead of "I was dropping off the girls".


They won't care. Fox, OAN and Newsmax won't carry it those are the only ones they believe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It isn't that the state is cheap, they just deregulated the entire energy industry so that there were no guidelines or standards that the energy companies had to meet. Thus they followed the rules of the free market, charge as much as you can and give as little as you need to - that's the equation of capitalism that maximizes profits for the equity owners. I'm not dissing capitalism, just pointing out that this is a stupid, short-sighted and fucked up way to run a public utility that everybody relies on.
> 
> Why don't these dumb fucks get out of their easy chairs and go barter with the neighbor for some coal?


When industry lobbyists write the rules there are no rules. Remember Enron started in Texas and they had almost every public official in the state on the dole, it's an old habit it Texas, started by the oil industry. I mean who else are they gonna vote for, democrats, they depend on a mix of bigotry, racism, fear and bullshit to maintain power. I doubt if this will have any more impact on the base than the covid incompetence did with Trump, the more independent minded might have other ideas though.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When industry lobbyists write the rules there are no rules. Remember Enron started in Texas and they had almost every public official in the state on the dole, it's an old habit it Texas, started by the oil industry. I mean who else are they gonna vote for, democrats, they depend on a mix of bigotry, racism, fear and bullshit to maintain power. I doubt if this will have any more impact on the base than the covid incompetence did with Trump, the more independent minded might have other ideas though.


The recent election must have been a shock to Republican establishment. Out of 11 million votes cast in the 2020 election, Trump won by just 600,000 votes. They also lost the super majority in their state Senate for the first time in a long while. So, they went all in for Trump and his attempt to remove the power of the vote entirely. The sick bastards in the GOP see the writing on the wall. Like Trump, who lost this time around, they can't let Democrat gain power because their little money pot of corruption will become fodder for lawsuits and criminal charges. 

Much sympathy and respect for the nearly half of Texas that are, with astonishing grace and civility, slowly shifting power away from Republicans while absorbing their blows.


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2021)

Here is what some of the GOP think about one of their own.


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2021)

More on GOP leadership.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2021)

It's a slow trickle, but elected officials are starting to leave the GOP.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> It's a slow trickle, but elected officials are starting to leave the GOP.


He didn't mention what the Retrumpicants are doing. Voter suppression. 

Yeah, they can't win an election if the 2020 turnout are able to vote. But that's not their strategy.


----------



## injinji (Feb 22, 2021)

And now for my favorite subject. . . . . . Electoral Math.


----------



## Moldy (Feb 23, 2021)

Huh? I wonder ....









'Our state is not a prison camp!' North Dakota GOP passes bill making mask mandates illegal


Mask-hating North Dakota Republicans this week passed a bill that would make mask mandates in their state illegal.Local news station KFYR-TV reports that North Dakota House of Representatives moved to ban implementing mask mandates, no matter how severe future pandemics might be."Our state is...




www.rawstory.com




Yeah, fucking Eh? Not a prison state?





North Dakota Laws and Penalties - NORML


Conditional Release Decriminalization Drugged Driving Medical Marijuana Penalty Details Possession Republican Gov. Doug Burgum signed legislation into…




norml.org


----------



## injinji (Feb 23, 2021)

It's good to see Florida getting into the act as well.

TAMPA, Fla. (WFLA) – U.S. Representative Charlie Crist announced Sunday he has sent a letter to Acting Attorney General Monty Wilkinson, asking that the U.S. Department of Justice investigate concerns surrounding Governor Ron DeSantis’ decision to establish vaccination sites in wealthy neighborhoods, such as Lakewood Ranch.
A release from Crist’s office says DeSantis has established “coronavirus vaccine distribution and administration sites to benefit political allies and donors, over the needs of higher-risk communities and existing county waitlists.”









Charlie Crist asks DOJ to investigate DeSantis’ pop-up vaccine sites for wealthy Florida neighborhoods


US Representative Charlie Crist announced Sunday he has sent a letter to Acting Attorney General Monty Wilkinson, asking that the US Department of Justice investigate concerns surrounding Governor …




www.wfla.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2021)

*Chris Hayes On The Implied Threat When Republicans Use Guns As Props*





“Many Republicans are now signaling that they retain the right to use violence to overthrow the government at any time,” says Chris Hayes. “And they are willing to brandish that claim as a threat in pursuit of their political aims.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2021)

Yep, Donald could run from his prison cell and win the GOP nomination, even Mike Pence is sucking his ass again after "hang Mike Pence" at the Capital.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Romney: Trump will win 2024 GOP nomination if he runs - POLITICO 

*Romney: Trump will win 2024 GOP nomination if he runs*
*The Utah senator pointed to public opinion surveys that show Republican voters still overwhelmingly favor the former president.*

Sen. Mitt Romney predicted Tuesday that former President Donald Trump would easily win the Republican presidential nomination if he seeks the White House again in 2024.

In a New York Times-DealBook virtual interview, the Utah Republican said he was “sure” the former president would play a role in the GOP in the coming years — assessing that Trump has “by far the largest voice and a big impact in my party.”
“I expect he will continue playing a role. I don’t know if he’ll run in 2024 or not. But if he does, I’m pretty sure he will win the nomination,” Romney said.

Although the senator cautioned that “a lot can happen between now and 2024,” he pointed to public opinion surveys that show Republican voters still overwhelmingly favor the former president.

“I look at the polls,” Romney said. “And the polls show that among the names being floated as potential contenders in 2024, if you put President Trump in there among Republicans, he wins in a landslide.”
The senator’s remarks represent a stark acknowledgment of Trump’s staying power within the Republican Party from one of the former president’s most prominent GOP critics.

Romney was the only Republican senator to vote to convict Trump in his first impeachment trial last year for his dealings with Ukraine. And earlier this month, Romney and six other GOP colleagues found Trump guilty of inciting the Jan. 6 insurrection at the Capitol.

Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell, who voted to acquit Trump in his second impeachment trial, also declared that the former president was “morally and practically responsible” for the attack.

But high-ranking congressional Republicans have mostly softened their criticism of Trump in recent weeks, as the party comes to terms with his persistent popularity among GOP voters and the resilience of his political base.

Both House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy and House Minority Whip Steve Scalise (R-La.) have made pilgrimages to Trump’s Mar-a-Lago resort in Florida, where the former president resides, and Trump is expected to speak Sunday at the annual Conservative Political Action Conference — delivering his first major address since leaving office.

Trump has also confirmed that he will attend the Republican National Committee’s spring donor retreat in April.
According to a flash POLITICO/Morning Consult poll conducted in the days after his second impeachment trial, 57 percent of Republican voters said they want Trump to play a major role in their party going forward, and 80 percent of Republican respondents said they viewed him favorably.

Asked who they would support in the 2024 GOP presidential primary, 53 percent of Republicans surveyed said Trump. Former Vice President Mike Pence came in second place, with 12 percent Republican support, and all other contenders polled in the single digits.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2021)

The new GOP


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 25, 2021)

The actual GOP:


----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2021)

This is as good of an example as you will find of what's going on in the GOP.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2021)

*Republicans In Congress ‘Look As If They’re Just On The Wrong Page,’ Says Eugene Robinson*





Washington Post columnist Eugene Robinson and former Obama Campaign Manager David Plouffe discuss Republicans uniting around their opposition to President Biden’s covid relief bill despite its bipartisan support beyond the beltway.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 26, 2021)

Trump Speaks at CPAC. Pence gives it a miss.


I had no idea we had that smile available. I need to look deeper into what we really have.




exposingwot.com


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 26, 2021)

And









Three Percenter Truck at Capitol on Jan. 6 Belongs to Hitler-Quoting Rep’s Husband


At least one baseball-bat-wielding man tied to the far-right militia group has been arrested for his alleged role in the insurrection.




www.thedailybeast.com





A pickup truck parked at the United States Capitol and bearing a Three Percenter militia sticker on the day of the Jan. 6 riot belongs to the husband of freshman U.S. Rep. Mary Miller of Illinois, who approvingly quoted Adolf Hitler a day earlier.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 26, 2021)

In relation to the title

I got nothing


----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2021)

*Former GOP lawmaker: Republican Party 'engulfed in lies and fear'*
Curbelo and former Sen. Jeff Flake (R-Ariz.) teamed up as part of the nonpartisan debate series IntelligenceSquared U.S. to argue that many within the GOP are knowingly pushing a lie that the election was stolen out of fear of retaliation from former President Trump.

In his opening remarks, Curbelo said that by embracing former President Trump’s election claims, which preceded the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol, the GOP had lost its credibility and damaged democracy.

“Here we only have two [political parties] and in order for one to be able to hold the other accountable, it has to be viable. It has to have credibility. With a majority of the voters in the country, it has to be a reasonable choice for most people,” Curbelo said. “And the problem we have today in our democracy is that the Republican Party is losing that position. Why? Because it has lost its way. Because it’s a party engulfed in lies and in fear.”

“Most congressional Republicans will acknowledge this privately,” Curbelo said. “And again, that’s the problem, that people aren’t telling the camera what they’re telling their friends. Why? Because Donald Trump converted the Republican Party into a personal club to advance his interests and even to question or to challenge free and fair election results. And in doing so, incited a riot that resulted in the defiling of one of the greatest structures in the history of democratic government and in the death of five people.” 








Former GOP lawmaker: Republican Party ‘engulfed in lies and fear’


Former Rep. Carlos Curbelo (R-Fla.) argued in a pre-taped interview that ran Friday that the Republican Party has lost its way and become “engulfed in lies in fear.”Curbelo and former Sen. Jeff Fla…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> In relation to the title
> 
> I got nothing


The problem with satire. . . . .


----------



## topcat (Feb 26, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Trump Speaks at CPAC. Pence gives it a miss.
> 
> 
> I had no idea we had that smile available. I need to look deeper into what we really have.
> ...


Pence doesn't want to be assassinated at CPAC. Chicken.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 26, 2021)

topcat said:


> Pence doesn't want to be assassinated at CPAC. Chicken.


Can't say I blame him.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 26, 2021)

topcat said:


> Pence doesn't want to be assassinated at CPAC. Chicken.


He’d be as welcome there as Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2021)

*CPAC Attendees Boo Hosts' Requests to Wear Masks*
Two organizers of the Conservative Political Action Conference were jeered on Friday when they asked a crowd to wear masks while in a Florida hotel ballroom. Politico reported that just moments after former Ohio Treasurer Josh Mandel finished his speech by chanting “freedom,” American Conservative Union Executive Director Dan Schneider and CPAC deputy director Carly Patrick took the stage to address what appeared to be an overwhelmingly maskless crowd at the Hyatt Regency Orlando.

“I know this might sound like a little bit of a downer, but we also believe in property rights, and this is a private hotel,” Schneider said in apparent reference to the hotel’s mask-wearing policies.
“And we believe in the rule of law, so we need to comply with the laws of this county that we’re in. But a private hotel, just like your house, gets to set its own rules.” And Patrick added: “We are in a private facility, and we do want to be respectful of the ordinances that they have as their private property. So please, everyone, when you’re in the ballroom, when you’re seated, you should still be wearing a mask.”








CPAC Attendees Boo Hosts' Requests to Wear Masks


Two organizers of the Conservative Political Action Conference were jeered on Friday when they asked a crowd to wear masks while in a Florida hotel ballroom. Politico reported that just moments after former Ohio Treasurer Josh Mandel finished his speech by chanting...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 26, 2021)

That party would support the devil if they thought he could win.


----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2021)

*Trump endorses former aide against pro-impeachment Republican*
Former President Trump has thrown his support behind an ex-White House official running to unseat a House Republican who voted for impeachment, the first GOP primary challenge Trump has backed since leaving office.

Max Miller, a former aide to Trump, announced Friday that he is waging a primary challenge against Rep. Anthony Gonzalez (R-Ohio), a two-term congressman who was among 10 House Republicans to vote for impeachment.

“I'm running for Congress to stand up for Northeast Ohioans. They overwhelmingly voted for the America First agenda. But their Congressman betrayed them when he voted to impeach President Trump. I won't back down. And I'll never betray them,” Miller tweeted. 








Trump endorses former aide against pro-impeachment Republican


Former President Trump has thrown his support behind an ex-White House official running to unseat a House Republican who voted for impeachment, the first GOP primary challenge Trump has b…




thehill.com





Putin putting loyalists in positions of power?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> That party would support the devil if they thought he could win.


They have already and are still supporting the devil. They even have a gold statue of him.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 27, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump endorses former aide against pro-impeachment Republican*
> Former President Trump has thrown his support behind an ex-White House official running to unseat a House Republican who voted for impeachment, the first GOP primary challenge Trump has backed since leaving office.
> 
> Max Miller, a former aide to Trump, announced Friday that he is waging a primary challenge against Rep. Anthony Gonzalez (R-Ohio), a two-term congressman who was among 10 House Republicans to vote for impeachment.
> ...


Meet one of our nation's new congress member.





Nice work Indiana.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> They have already and are still supporting the devil. They even have a gold statue of him.


Yep, real old fashioned Christians would have surrounded CPAC and burned the lot of them at the stake for idolatry, heresy and blasphemy!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2021)

*McConnell Says Trump Responsible for Attack on Capitol, Pledges Support for Trump's 2024 Run. WHAT!*





In a very real sense, Mitch McConnell is responsible for the horrific reign of Donald Trump: 500,000 Covid deaths; 300 arrests of Trump supporting insurrectionists, more than 30,000 documented lies over the course of Trump's presidency, etc. McConnell gave Trump aid and comfort throughout his presidency, orchestrating not one but two Senate impeachment trial acquittals. 

After acquittal number two, in a rare spasm of candor McConnell stated the obvious: that Trump was "practically and morally" responsible for the deadly attack on the US Capitol. Now . . . McConnell pledges his full support for Trump's 2024 presidential run. This statement lands McConnell on a list of some of our nation's most infamous Americans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2021)

Should have done the federal time Steve, state time is bitch they say. BTW a pardon is admission of guilt, a confession in fact!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NY DA Cy Vance Investigating Steve Bannon for State Crimes: Trump's Pardon Can't Help Him Now*





Steve Bannon may have won a battle by accepting a Trump pardon to help him get out of his federal prosecution. But Bannon may end up losing the war, as he's now being criminally investigated by New York District Attorney Cy Vance. Importantly, not only is a presidential pardon inoperative against state court prosecutions, but the US Supreme Court has said that accepting a pardon is akin to a confession to the crimes for which you are pardoned.


----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Meet one of our nation's new congress member.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yumpin' yimminy, der foreigners are infiltrating congress.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2021)

It's just another strange coincidence that the CPAC stage is a symbolic shape from the Nazis that has been adopted by white power groups the Odal Rune.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 27, 2021)

topcat said:


> Yumpin' yimminy, der foreigners are infiltrating congress.


Im fine with foreigners. Even them running and winning a seat in our government.

But dark money'd far right Putin loving Soviet's ones in congress while we are under a constant attack from the Russian military is just ridiculous.

And she blows as a professor apparently.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> It's just another strange coincidence that the CPAC stage is a symbolic shape from the Nazis that has been adopted by white power groups the Odal Rune.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838525View attachment 4838526


That is fucking insane!


----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Im fine with foreigners. Even them running and winning a seat in our government.
> 
> But dark money'd far right Putin loving Soviet's ones in congress while we are under a constant attack from the Russian military is just ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I wonder if Ukraine would allow Individual 1, or any foreigner, to run for their leadership. Individual 1 has said he could win in any country of Europe, if he chose to.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2021)

What about all that America first stuff they are always saying?










Golden Trump statue turning heads at CPAC was made in … Mexico


Artist Tommy Zegan reveals figure was constructed in country the former president has assailed and demonized Sculptor Tommy Zegan polishes his statue of Donald Trump at CPAC. Photograph: John Raoux/AP A golden statue of Donald Trump that has caused a stir at the annual US gathering of...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2021)

A quick summation of the convention so you can get on with more important work.
*CPAC, all-in for Trump, is not what it used to be*
The Conservative Political Action Committee's annual presidential preference poll over the years was won four times by Mitt Romney, three times by Jack Kemp and once by George W. Bush. None would be welcome at the conference held this week in Orlando, Fla. 








CPAC, all-in for Trump, is not what it used to be


Differences, much less dissent, are verboten. Anything Trump dominates is a closed circle.




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 1, 2021)

printer said:


> A quick summation of the convention so you can get on with more important work.
> *CPAC, all-in for Trump, is not what it used to be*
> The Conservative Political Action Committee's annual presidential preference poll over the years was won four times by Mitt Romney, three times by Jack Kemp and once by George W. Bush. None would be welcome at the conference held this week in Orlando, Fla.
> 
> ...


There are no real conservatives at CPAC anymore.


----------



## injinji (Mar 1, 2021)

If you can't win in a fair fight. . . . . .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2021)

*Why The GOP Must Look Past The Trump Era*





Following former President Trump's speech at CPAC, the WSJ editorial board encourages the GOP to '...look past the Trump era to a new generation of potential standard-bearers.' The Morning Joe panel discusses the current state of the GOP and what changes it should make.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2021)

Josh Hawley Seeks to Overturn Results of CPAC Straw Poll | The New Yorker

Satire from The Borowitz Report
*Josh Hawley Seeks to Overturn Results of CPAC Straw Poll*

By Andy Borowitz
March 1, 2021




Photograph

WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)—A furious Josh Hawley announced on Monday that he would attempt to overturn the results of last weekend’s _cpac_ straw poll, which showed him to be the choice of only three per cent of attendees.
Claiming that there was “widespread fraud” in the way that the straw poll was conducted, he demanded urgent action to “stop the steal.”

“If _cpac_ does not immediately halt the certification of its straw-poll results, people will lose faith in _cpac_ as one of our nation’s sacred institutions,” the Missouri senator said.

Asked to provide evidence of straw-poll fraud, Hawley said, “There was a really cool photo of me pumping my fist in the air that everybody saw. That should be worth way more than three per cent.”

Responding to the senator’s demands, _cpac_ conducted a thorough recount of its straw poll, and found that Hawley had actually received two per cent.


----------



## topcat (Mar 3, 2021)

Doctor Ronny (candyman) Jackson, former White House doctor of Individual 1 (said he could live to 200 years old), now a Texas Rep., is under investigation. Only the best people.









Report finds Ronny Jackson drank on duty and harassed staff while White House physician


The Department of Defense Inspector General plans to release a report that found Rep. Ronny Jackson drank while on duty and harassed staff while serving as the White House physician under the Trump administration.




www.msnbc.com


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 3, 2021)

Only the finest people.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 3, 2021)

topcat said:


> Doctor Ronny (candyman) Jackson, former personal doctor of Individual 1 (said he could live to 200 years old), now a Texas Rep., is under investigation. Only the best people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, I don't think I could work for Trump and stay sober either.


----------



## topcat (Mar 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> To be fair, I don't think I could work for Trump and stay sober either.


It looks like he might have been this way before Drumpf.


----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2021)

topcat said:


> Doctor Ronny (candyman) Jackson, former White House doctor of Individual 1 (said he could live to 200 years old), now a Texas Rep., is under investigation. Only the best people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard that on NPR this afternoon. It's a shame the report didn't come out before the election.


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2021)

Speaking of fear. . . .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 5, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> To be fair, I don't think I could work for Trump and stay sober either.


I’d only work for him as long as it would take to slip arsenic in his Diet Coke.

Hopefully no more than a few hours.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2021)

Going to see a lot more of these after the AG is confirmed.




https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.nysd.516086/gov.uscourts.nysd.516086.175.0.pdf


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 5, 2021)

And of course the borrower was Trump.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 5, 2021)

Dems Pull Power Move To Turn Ron Johnson Bill Reading Stunt Against GOP









Democrats Outsmart Ron Johnson After Stunt To Read COVID Bill


Early Friday morning, Senate staff completed their full reading of the hundreds of pages of the COVID-19 economic relief package that is moving through Congress. Sen. Ron Johnson (R-Wisc.) demanded the stunt, refusing to agree to waiving the reading of the legislation and leaving the Senate at a...




bipartisanreport.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Going to see a lot more of these after the AG is confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wanted to be secretary of the Army, but ended up a felon.


----------



## mooray (Mar 5, 2021)

Every time I look in here I feel like it should be filled with blank pages.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 5, 2021)

mooray said:


> Every time I look in here I feel like it should be filled with blank pages.


If not for sarcasm it would be.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2021)

Quote of the day.

"Democrats want to save Americans. Republicans want to save the imaginary penis of a toy potato."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

If Donald was smart, he'd make them sell (give) ownership of the republican party name to him and he could license it back to them. Already he is telling his supporters to send money to his PAC and not the RNC. Looks like if they wanna suck Trumps ass in the future they might have to pay for the privilege! Donald destroyer of the republican party, he's gonna clean them out for every dime they have, until he goes to prison, and then many will still send him money.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
POLITICO Playbook: Scoop: Trump sends legal notice to GOP to stop using his name - POLITICO

*POLITICO Playbook: Scoop: Trump sends legal notice to GOP to stop using his name*

*SCOOP: TRUMPS SENDS CEASE-AND-DESIST TO RNC, NRCC AND NRSC. *Lawyers for former President *DONALD TRUMP* sent out cease-and-desist letters Friday to the three largest fundraising entities for the Republican Party — the RNC, NRCC and NRSC — for using his name and likeness on fundraising emails and merchandise, a Trump adviser tells Playbook.

*We reported yesterday that Trump was furious* that his name has been bandied about by organizations that help Republicans who voted to impeach him — without his permission. Trump, who made his fortune in licensing, has always been sensitive to how his name has been used to fundraise and support members, even while in office.

*On Friday, the RNC sent out two emails* asking supporters to donate as a way to add their name to a “thank you” card for Trump. “President Trump will ALWAYS stand up for the American People, and I just thought of the perfect way for you to show that you support him!” the email states. “As one of President Trump’s MOST LOYAL supporters, I think that YOU, deserve the great honor of adding your name to the Official Trump ‘Thank You’ Card.” A follow-up email was sent hours later to “President Trump’s TOP supporters” warning of a deadline of 10 hours to get their names on the card.

*None of the committees returned a request* for comment. But privately GOP campaign types say it’s impossible not to use Trump’s name, as his policies are so popular with the base. If Trump really wants to help flip Congress, they argue he should be more generous. His team, however, sees this differently.

*“President Trump remains committed* to the Republican Party and electing America First conservatives, but that doesn’t give anyone - friend or foe - permission to use his likeness without explicit approval,” said a Trump adviser.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2021)

troll of the day:

'i have a Twitter account i just fool around with; then i have my official Twitter account' -Bill Gates


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Donald was smart, he'd make them sell (give) him ownership of the republican party name to him and he could license it back to them. Already he is telling his supporters to send money to his PAC and not the RNC. Looks like if they wanna suck Trumps ass in the future they might have to pay for the privilege! Donald destroyer of the republican party, he's gonna clean them out for every dime they have, until he goes to prison, and then many will still send him money.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> POLITICO Playbook: Scoop: Trump sends legal notice to GOP to stop using his name - POLITICO
> 
> ...


he's mad someone else is getting money that could be his by using him. now that's zero end game.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Donald was smart, he'd make them sell (give) ownership of the republican party name to him and he could license it back to them. Already he is telling his supporters to send money to his PAC and not the RNC. Looks like if they wanna suck Trumps ass in the future they might have to pay for the privilege! Donald destroyer of the republican party, he's gonna clean them out for every dime they have, until he goes to prison, and then many will still send him money.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> POLITICO Playbook: Scoop: Trump sends legal notice to GOP to stop using his name - POLITICO
> 
> ...


That is funny. I love this GOP love they are all showing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> That is funny. I love this GOP love they are all showing.


Wait till the trial, he'll have them dancing on the courthouse steps and storming the court screaming, "hang the judge"! That's what the one in Georgia will be like, NY will be a riot on the courthouse steps, if they make it that far.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

Time to change up the game plan, it's now gonna be the "party of the people", but they've gotta stop screwing the people first! Don't kid yerself, it's still gonna be con the base and serve the rich, they are just doubling down on the con. Yep the republicans are gonna be the party of the work'n man!  Well all I can say is there is a ton of progressive legislation on the table and they can start by getting on board now. The trouble is they are all a bunch of racist traitors and proved they are unfit to govern or hold power repeatedly. The problem with their "new approach", is that the brown people might get some and the base won't stand for that.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The GOP is having a change of heart on economics. It could have implications for policymaking. (nbcnews.com) 

*The GOP is having a change of heart on economics. It could have implications for policymaking.*
*Deep economic hardship — rising income inequality and escalating costs of health care and college tuition — could be driving the shift.*

WASHINGTON — The Republican Party is showing signs of softening its trademark fiscal conservative brand in favor of a new populist approach, a potentially seminal shift as the party becomes more reliant on blue-collar white voters after Donald Trump’s presidency.

The last time Republicans were thrown out of power, in 2009, they embraced an unabashed tax-cutting and spending-cutting vision to find their way out of the wilderness. Now, the party is taking a different path as ambitious figures seek to curry favor with voters by pushing a larger government safety-net that includes cash to families and a minimum wage hike.

The new approach comes at a time of deep economic hardship — rising income inequality and escalating costs of health care and college tuition — made worse by the coronavirus pandemic. The trend, if it continues, will test the longstanding alliance between the GOP and big business and has the potential to reshape the future of American policymaking.

"I hope there's support for getting working people a fair shot. Most Americans — they don't want to be taken care of. They would like a fair shot though — to be able to get a job, be able to raise their family," Sen. Josh Hawley, R-Mo., said.

Hawley’s rhetoric echoes progressives who say the government has a larger role in providing equal economic opportunity. He has been a vocal supporter of direct cash payments to Americans, even teaming up with democratic socialist Sen. Bernie Sanders, I-Vt., recently on the issue.

But despite his interest in fiscal liberalism, Hawley breaks sharply from Democrats by embracing Trump’s cultural conservatism, skepticism of immigration and even his promoting of conspiracy theories about the 2020 election result — a potential new model for the party.

"Republicans need to have a broader conversation about what we're going to do to support working people, working families in the middle of the country, where I'm from, but all across the country," Hawley said. "So I hope that that's the direction that we're headed."

*'It's time'*
The party-line vote Saturday to approve a $1.9 trillion Covid relief bill shows there remain economic differences between the two parties. Yet 48 Republicans voted in the process to spend $650 billion on measures including direct cash, jobless aid and child care.

Perhaps no Republican embodies the change quite like Sen. Mitt Romney, R-Utah.

He ran for president in 2012 on a platform of slashing taxes, raising the Social Security retirement age and cutting Medicare spending. He picked as his running mate Paul Ryan, the vanguard of traditional fiscal conservatism.

Now, Romney is leading efforts in his party to expand the safety net with a substantial child allowance and a minimum wage hike to $10 per hour, one that's tied to stricter immigration enforcement. And he was an early proponent of direct payments amid the pandemic.

"With regards to each of those plans, the effort is to make our safety net more effective," Romney told NBC News, while emphasizing that his plans are paid for.

In some ways, Romney is Trump's polar opposite and chief antagonist — the only Republican who voted twice to find him guilty on impeachment charges. But Trump's pro-spending and anti-immigration attitudes created space for the policies Romney is pushing.

Case in point, his minimum wage proposal is co-sponsored by Sen. Tom Cotton, R-Ark., one of the chamber's most conservative members and someone who is considered a likely presidential candidate.

"It's time for the minimum wage to be raised. It hasn't been raised in a long, long, long time," Romney said. "But do so gradually and consistent with the rate of inflation — and marry that with immigration enforcement to make sure that we don't have people coming in illegally, taking away jobs from those at the entry level."
*more...*


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

I can see a new minimum wage law getting passed with GOP votes. 11 bucks then gradually going up over time is what I'm hearing. 

I'm paying 10 bucks cash money for labor on the farm. I found out later the guy was making the same at his work, with taxes taken out of that. No wonder he was so quick to agree to it.


----------



## topcat (Mar 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’d only work for him as long as it would take to slip arsenic in his Diet Coke.
> 
> Hopefully no more than a few hours.


Or, a fentanyl fish burger.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> That is funny. I love this GOP love they are all showing.


but they have such a large inclusive christian tent..behind the scenes they're cannibalizing each other including their young.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Time to change up the game plan, it's now gonna be the "party of the people", but they've gotta stop screwing the people first! Don't kid yerself, it's still gonna be con the base and serve the rich, they are just doubling down on the con. Yep the republicans are gonna be the party of the work'n man!  Well all I can say is there is a ton of progressive legislation on the table and they can start by getting on board now. The trouble is they are all a bunch of racist traitors and proved they are unfit to govern or hold power repeatedly. The problem with their "new approach", is that the brown people might get some and the base won't stand for that.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The GOP is having a change of heart on economics. It could have implications for policymaking. (nbcnews.com)
> 
> ...


they've already told us who they are 250 years ago..i wasn't born but i believe them.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 7, 2021)

Question, How do these evangelicals throw all their weight behind a man of Cheetoman's morals and justify that stance just because he says he's pro-life. Guarantee a few woman have had abortions that he is responsible for.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2021)

injinji said:


>


let them have at it..we've got our heads down and are working to fix the country which means Media will be busy with GOP and leave Biden alone.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Question, How do these evangelicals throw all their weight behind a man of Cheetoman's morals and justify that stance just because he says he's pro-life. Guarantee a few woman have had abortions that he is responsible for.ccguns


because deep down inside they are him and he does what they could only wish to do + it's a white people only thang.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Quote of the day.
> 
> "Democrats want to save Americans. *Republicans want to save the imaginary penis of a toy potato."*


is that Q's latest proclamation? what about the gold trump? where does he fit in? that fairy wand and sandals are so stupid. what's even weirder is i can't believe i'm typing this about an ex-president.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 7, 2021)

More like the def of hypocracy, Just like the preachers w/fancy hairspraydos,who con the congregation into parting w/their money under the facade of a loyal Godfearing family man while they hit the crackpipe w/ 2 prostitutes at a motel6.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> they've already told us who they are 250 years ago..i wasn't born but i believe them.


The republicans only existed since the late 1850's, they took the place of the whig party that split over slavery and a few other issues. After the civil war they were the only game in town for the big money, Lincoln freed the slaves, but he was also a highly paid railroad lawyer too. Lincoln was the high water mark of the GOP, except for Teddy Roosevelt who came down hard on the rich, like his cousin FDR did after him, only as a democrat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That is fucking insane!


That's a visual dog whistle to fascist and racist, the Nazi hardcore of the party.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 7, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Question, How do these evangelicals throw all their weight behind a man of Cheetoman's morals and justify that stance just because he says he's pro-life. Guarantee a few woman have had abortions that he is responsible for.ccguns


It's disgusting to me too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Question, How do these evangelicals throw all their weight behind a man of Cheetoman's morals and justify that stance just because he says he's pro-life. Guarantee a few woman have had abortions that he is responsible for.ccguns


That's because most are pseudo Christians, not real Christians and don't know the first thing about their religion. The strain of Christianity they derive from is the blind faith southern Baptist variety, belief and belief alone will get ya through the pearly gates. No need to worry about owning slaves or acting like a prick, just as long as you squeeze yer eyes shut and swaller real hard. Good works and charity won't do you any good, just blind faith works and you can take as much baggage into heaven as you please. The big theological question for most of them is what kind of gun would Jesus own?

They are as blind to the hypocrisy as they are to reality and prey to every form of bullshit, they avoid common sense, reason and the plain truth and become angry when confronted by them. These people are moral failures, whatever they choose to call themselves makes little difference. Like the Bible says you will know them by their actions, not by what they say and votes are actions.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The republicans only existed since the late 1850's, they took the place of the whig party that split over slavery and a few other issues. After the civil war they were the only game in town for the big money, Lincoln freed the slaves, but he was also a highly paid railroad lawyer too. Lincoln was the high water mark of the GOP, except for Teddy Roosevelt who came down hard on the rich, like his cousin FDR did after him, only as a democrat.


Perhaps the old paradigm should be discarded. Trump's GOP looks nothing like it did a hundred or more years ago. It doesn't look anything like any major party from our past. 









In America’s ‘Uncivil War,’ Republicans Are The Aggressors


In his inaugural address, President Biden described America as in the midst of an “uncivil war that pits red against blue, rural versus urban, conservative vers…




fivethirtyeight.com





_“The GOP is a counter-majoritarian party now, every week it becomes less like a ‘normal’ party,” said Jay Rosen, a journalism professor at New York University who has written extensively about the radicalization of the Republican Party. “The GOP has to make it harder to vote and harder to understand what the party is all about. Those are two parts of the same project. And it can’t treat its white supremacist and violent wings as extremists who should be isolated because it needs them. They provide motor and momentum.”

“The GOP has radicalized (and is still radicalizing) on its willingness to break democratic norms and subvert or eliminate political institutions. Don’t expect restraint where you’ve seen it in the past,” said Charlotte Hill, a Ph.D. candidate at the Goldman School of Public Policy at the University of California, Berkeley, who conducts research on election and voting laws.

Because of this deep conservative antipathy for the liberal version of America, Joanne Freeman, a professor of history and American studies at Yale University, has compared the state of America today to the 1850s, right before the U.S. Civil War.

“Mass violence in Congress seemed possible in 1850. Now, 171 years later, it’s in the national mindscape once again. And for good reason. The echoes of 1850 are striking. We’re at a moment of extreme polarization when outcomes matter, sometimes profoundly,” Freeman wrote in a recent essay in The New York Times.

“The Republicans,” she continued, “whose ironclad grip on the Senate has dominated the federal government, feel entitled to that power and increasingly threatened; they know they’re swimming against the demographic tide in a diversifying nation. They have proven themselves ready and eager for minority rule; voter suppression — centered on people of color — is on the rise and has been for some time. And some of them are willing to protect what they deem right with threats of violence.”_

We aren't headed into a Civil War like the one we had in the 1860's but we are headed into a time when somebody with the wrong skin color or bumper sticker is not safe if out on the road at night in a red state. We are headed into a time when majority led government has to protect itself from the radical minority.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Perhaps the old paradigm should be discarded. Trump's GOP looks nothing like it did a hundred or more years ago. It doesn't look anything like any major party from our past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it might give Joe and the democrats some latitude on policy, most of the GOP base doesn't give a fuck about policy or anything else, they are single issue. Will the stimulus, or even HR1 cost the democrats any votes? Nope There is lots of low hanging fruit with majority or super majority support the democrats can exploit over the next 2 years. Save the hard stuff like healthcare and even immigration until after 2022. You must have HR1 before the next election though and regulation of media would be nice too. In any case the senate prospects for the democrats look good in 2022 and hopefully Joe will have long coattails for the house. I figure Joe will be the democrats biggest asset in 2022, he should have covid beat and many of the problems cleaned up by then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Perhaps the old paradigm should be discarded. Trump's GOP looks nothing like it did a hundred or more years ago. It doesn't look anything like any major party from our past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I've seen thus far there are no flies on Joe, he is moving as fast as possible within the limits of his power. I think he's got his eye on the senate for 2022 and if he keeps up the good job, he will help the party a lot. It's gonna take awhile to forget Trump and he left many effective opposing grassroots organizations in his wake. Also the unfolding scandals and criminal trials will take their toll, with Donald gone from the picture, it will be interesting to see the outcome. With luck the right will split and leave the field open for a decade, it happened here in Canada with the Tory's and the GOP looks set to explode.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's because most are pseudo Christians, not real Christians and don't know the first thing about their religion. The strain of Christianity they derive from is the blind faith southern Baptist variety, belief and belief alone will get ya through the pearly gates. No need to worry about owning slaves or acting like a prick, just as long as you squeeze yer eyes shut and swaller real hard. Good works and charity won't do you any good, just blind faith works and you can take as much baggage into heaven as you please. The big theological question for most of them is what kind of gun would Jesus own?
> 
> They are as blind to the hypocrisy as they are to reality and prey to every form of bullshit, they avoid common sense, reason and the plain truth and become angry when confronted by them. These people are moral failures, whatever they choose to call themselves makes little difference. Like the Bible says you will know them by their actions, not by what they say and votes are actions.


I could'nt say that any better myself ,hell of a rant


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2021)

@WintersBones this was the proposal where the dems had increased from 75k to 100k however the GOP was erroneously making it sound like your children will also be getting the $2k check (this is from one month ago) so they were bitching thinking a family of four was getting $8k..most kids don't have income and go to school if they're on their parents tax return.

so there was fudging from both sides.









$2,000 Stimulus Check Calculator: How Much You Could Receive?


Millions of Americans have received their $600 stimulus checks—but hopes remain high for a $2,000 stimulus check being sent out next. With Democrats Jon Ossoff and the Rev. Raphael Warnock winning their respective Senate run-off races in Georgia, Democrats now have a slim majority in the Senate—a




www.forbes.com





now income limits are back to where it was (and should be) last Stimulus.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Question, How do these evangelicals throw all their weight behind a man of Cheetoman's morals and justify that stance just because he says he's pro-life. Guarantee a few woman have had abortions that he is responsible for.ccguns


Three main reasons. Judges, judges and more judges. If they can't win at the ballot box, they are going to try to rework what laws mean.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> is that Q's latest proclamation? what about the gold trump? where does he fit in? that fairy wand and sandals are so stupid. what's even weirder is i can't believe i'm typing this about an ex-president.


The golden calf looked like a spoof to me. I'll love it if we find out later it was a joke.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> Three main reasons. Judges, judges and more judges. If they can't win at the ballot box, they are going to try to rework what laws mean.


t
Yup, after 4 disastrous yrs of utter confusion,lies chaos, and burnt bridges, the Dems mobilize and sign up eligible voters to the rolls(for yrs.50%or less of eligible voters actually voted)now they will pass legislation to keep the vote down w/all these judicial appointments in place.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> More like the def of hypocracy, Just like the preachers w/fancy hairspraydos,who con the congregation into parting w/their money under the facade of a loyal Godfearing family man while they hit the crackpipe w/ 2 prostitutes at a motel6.ccguns


trump does the same thing and so does..



they all do it..they just go to church the next day and confess.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> trump does the same thing and so does..
> 
> View attachment 4846856
> 
> they all do it..they just go to church the next day and confess.


BORN AGAIN SAVES THEM ALL


----------



## printer (Mar 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> trump does the same thing and so does..
> 
> View attachment 4846856
> 
> they all do it..they just go to church the next day and confess.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

Follow the money, Donald does, Rove represents the big donors and bucks and Donald ain't getting any of his cash! It's kinda like watching scorpions fight in a bottle I suppose.  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Michael Steele: Karl Rove's Not The RINO. Trump Is The RINO*





Trump is taking time to issue statements blasting the Wall Street Journal, Karl Rove, and beyond. MSNBC's Brian Williams discusses with former RNC Chairman Michael Steele.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2021)

'he (Donald Trump) is a cross between Jesse Helms, Ronald Regan and PT Barnum' -Senator Lindsey (and you'd be right) Graham

yeah..i don't see it


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 8, 2021)

The way Graham trashed the CHEETOMAN prior to election2016 then completely did 180 leads me to believe that he was presented w/compromising pictures of himself dressedindrag or wearing a twotwo while getting popped in the keyster.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 8, 2021)

I wish a democrat would refer to Graham as his true identity Lady G on the floor of the senate.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2021)

a Trumper apologized to me the other day..i could tell it took a lot and that he felt relieved for his indiscretion because it really bother him that he spoke to me in an inappropriate manner. i told him we are all under a lot of stress and 'apology accepted friend'.

no Karen here; the light in his eyes was proof..perhaps he expected a different reaction from me because he's been told to.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I wish a democrat would refer to Graham as his true identity Lady G on the floor of the senate.


Lady Gaga might have something to say about and she has way more LGBTQ following that Graham..i just love his upper class southern lilt.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> The way Graham trashed the CHEETOMAN prior to election2016 then completely did 180 leads me to believe that he was presented w/compromising pictures of himself dressedindrag or wearing a twotwo while getting popped in the keyster.ccguns


or offered him a cut in world domination..'surrounded by frikkin' idiots'.



let's see..there's Dr. Ronnie, Melania down at the end..


----------



## topcat (Mar 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> The golden calf looked like a spoof to me. I'll love it if we find out later it was a joke.


Ay, caramba! It, or a copy will be in the gay pride parade.


----------



## printer (Mar 8, 2021)

topcat said:


> Ay, caramba! It, or a copy will be in the gay pride parade.


Halloween will never be the same. Mexican pinatas. Car air fresheners. All proceeds going to the artist.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The republicans only existed since the late 1850's, they took the place of the whig party that split over slavery and a few other issues. After the civil war they were the only game in town for the big money, Lincoln freed the slaves, but he was also a highly paid railroad lawyer too. Lincoln was the high water mark of the GOP, except for Teddy Roosevelt who came down hard on the rich, like his cousin FDR did after him, only as a democrat.


there have always been two at odds with each other, regardless of the name.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2021)

so states aren't getting any of the $1.9T since GOP didn't vote for it..isn't that how it works?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/donald-trump-politics-db4b80536ac8571d2c0786e227822bf8

*RNC maintains right to use Trump’s name in fundraising*

WASHINGTON (AP) — The Republican National Committee is defending its right to use former President Donald Trump’s name in fundraising appeals after he demanded they put an end to the practice.

In a Monday letter to Trump attorney Alex Cannon, RNC chief counsel J. Justin Riemer said the committee “has every right to refer to public figures as it engages in core, First Amendment-protected political speech” and said “it will continue to do so in pursuit of these common goals.”

But he maintained that Trump had also “reaffirmed” to the chair of the RNC, Ronna McDaniel, over the weekend “that he approves of the RNC’s current use of his name in fundraising and other materials, including for our upcoming donor retreat event at Palm Beach at which we look forward to him participating.”

The flap reflects tension within the GOP in the months after Trump left the White House. The party is eager to tap into his popularity among the Republican base to raise money ahead of next year’s midterms. But that runs counter to Trump’s instinct to control the use of his name and image as he aims to position himself as the undisputed leader of the GOP.

In his first major speech since leaving office, Trump urged his supporters to give their money to Save America, his political action committee, instead of the GOP’s traditional fundraising organizations. And on Friday, his group sent letters to the RNC and others asking them to “immediately cease and desist the unauthorized use of President Donald J. Trump’s name, image, and/or likeness in all fundraising, persuasion, and/or issue speech,” according to the RNC letter.

The House and Senate Republican campaign committees and a Trump spokesman did not immediately respond to requests for comment.

The RNC and Trump’s campaign worked hand-in-hand during the 2020 election, including raising money through a joint fundraising committee. And ties between them remain.

Trump is scheduled to speak at the RNC’s spring donor retreat in April in Palm Beach and has told McDaniel that he wants to continue raising money for the RNC even as he amasses cash for his own pursuits. That includes exacting revenge by backing challengers to Republican incumbents who crossed him by voting to impeach him for inciting the Capitol riot.

Despite the letters, the RNC and others have continued to fundraise off of Trump’s name.

“CONGRATULATIONS! You have been selected as one of the FIRST to be invited to claim your Trump Legacy Membership,” the RNC wrote in one appeal on Sunday.

“We NEED 10,000 patriots who still stand with President Trump before midnight tonight,” “URGENT: TRUMP SUPPORTERS NEEDED,” added the National Republican Senatorial Committee Monday afternoon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2021)

*'The Magic Is Racism': Obama Vet Slams Graham For Urging GOP To Harness Trump 'Magic'*





During an interview with Axios, Lindsey Graham discussed former President Trump’s “magic” and “dark side,” suggesting the GOP harness them in light of Trump's election loss. Obama vet Cornell Belcher joins MSNBC’s Ari Melber to react to the controversial comments.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2021)

Donald is going after their money, they threw their country under the bus for him, but it will be a different matter when he goes for their wallet.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Will GOP Turn On Trump As He Threatens Their Fundraising?*





Trump seems to be picking a fundraising fight with Republicans. Will it finally cause a rift between the party and the ousted fmr. president?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2021)

*David Jolly: Lindsey Graham Cares About Power, Not Principles*





Fmr. Republican congressman David Jolly reacts to Lindsey Graham who's arguing Trump will either save - or destroy - the Republican Party.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2021)

Lindsey Graham: I’m Willing to Overlook the Fact That Trump Has Probably Beaten a Few Homeless People to Death | Vanity Fair 

*LINDSEY GRAHAM: I’M WILLING TO OVERLOOK THE FACT THAT TRUMP HAS PROBABLY BEATEN A FEW HOMELESS PEOPLE TO DEATH*

If you’ve lived long enough, you’ve likely realized that no one is perfect. People wrong us and screw up. Friends and family do things that are disappointing. But if there’s respect and love there, and ownership of one’s mistakes, it doesn‘t have to be the end of a relationship. On the other hand, if someone has done something truly abhorrent and unforgivable, you‘d probably cut them out of your life. Like, say they demonstrated time and time again that they were a horrible, unrepentant racist. Or they imprisoned small children in cages. Or they encouraged a violent mob to overthrow the U.S. government, causing an insurrection that left five people dead. For most people, that’d be the kind of thing they’d probably tap out over! Particularly if the person who caused the insurrection continued to insist he did nothing wrong, in the face of robust evidence to the contrary! *Lindsey Graham,* though, is not like most people, which is why he‘s apparently willing to overlook the fact that *Donald Trump* is a remorseless monster.

In an interview with _Axios on HBO,_ Graham told *Jonathan Swan:* “Donald Trump was my friend before the riot and I’m trying to keep a relationship with him after the riot. I still consider him a friend. What happened was a dark day in American history and we’re going to move forward, so here’s what you need to know about me…I want this to continue. I want us to continue the policies that I think will make America strong. I believe the best way for the Republican Party to do that is with Trump not without Trump.” 

Pressed by Swan about the fact that Graham won his reelection against *Jaime Harrison* last fall and could sever ties with Trump if he wanted to, the senator from South Carolina offered the bizarre response that it would be “too easy” just to say, of Trump, “it’s over, it’s done.” Instead, according to Graham, the harder but right thing to do is continue to be hopelessly devoted to a dangerous megalomaniac who sent his supporters to attack the Capitol. “What’s hard is to take a movement that I think is good for the country. Try to get the leader of the movement who has got lots of problems facing him and his party and see if we can make a go of it,” Graham said, sounding like someone rationalizing staying with their abuser. “There’s something about Trump, there’s a dark side, and there’s some magic there. What I’m trying to do is just harness the magic. To me, Donald Trump is sort of a cross between Jesse Helms, Ronald Reagan, and P.T. Barnum. It’s just this bigger-than-life deal. He could make the Republican Party something that nobody else I know can make it. He can make it bigger. He can make it stronger. He can make it more diverse. And he also could destroy it.”

Of course, this isn‘t the first time Graham has defended his unyielding loyalty to Trump despite Trump being a completely despicable human being. In 2019, Graham literally told Bloomberg that while he didn’t love the fact that the then president repeatedly and savagely slandered his dead friend, the late Senator John McCain, he was willing to overlook it because they just had such a great time hitting the links together. “I don’t like what he says about John McCain,” Graham said. “But when we play golf, it’s fun.” (Several weeks later, Trump implied McCain was rotting in hell for voting against repealing the Affordable Care Act.)

Meanwhile, it’s interesting that Graham claims he‘s still the best of buddies with Trump for the good of the party, when Trump is out there telling the GOP it can’t use his name to raise money. Per the Politico:




> Lawyers for former President Donald Trump sent out cease-and-desist letters Friday to the three largest fundraising entities for the Republican Party—the RNC, NRCC, and NRSC—for using his name and likeness on fundraising emails and merchandise, a Trump adviser tells Playbook.
> “President Trump remains committed to the Republican Party and electing America First conservatives, but that doesn’t give anyone—friend or foe—permission to use his likeness without explicit approval,” said a Trump adviser.


Must be all part of that Trump “magic.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2021)

Looks like it's gonna be "hang the RNC"! Donald is always serious when it comes to grubbing money and he wants it all too. They are lucky he's been kicked off social media or they would have a riot on the steps of the RNC as Donald sicced his violent suckers and lunatics on them.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RNC says it has the right to use Trump's name and likeness for fundraising - CBS News 

*RNC says it has the right to use Trump's name and likeness for fundraising*

The Republican National Committee has responded to a cease-and-desist letter from former President Trump that demanded that the RNC and other GOP campaign committees stop using his name and likeness in their fundraising materials. 

The RNC told the ex-president's lawyer that it "has every right to refer to public figures as it engages in core, First Amendment-protected political speech." The RNC's response was first reported by Politico. 

RNC lawyer Justin Riemer, asserted that the party would continue to refer to public figures, and he stated that Mr. Trump had in fact "reaffirmed" with RNC Chair Ronna McDaniel just this past weekend that he approves of the RNC's use of his name to raise money. The RNC continued to use Mr. Trump's name in its correspondence, including one email on Sunday that urged supporters to "DEFEND President Trump's America First policies."

Last week, Politico reported that attorneys for Mr. Trump sent cease-and-desist letters to the RNC, the National Republican Congressional Committee, and National Republican Senatorial Committee for — according to them — using his name in fundraising merchandise and emails. Other "faux PACs" that were also using Mr. Trump's name also received letters. 

The cease-and-desist letter to the RNC asked the committee to "immediately cease and desist the unauthorized use of President Donald J. Trump's name, image and/or likeness in all fundraising, persuasion and/or issue speech."

The Trump campaign and RNC joint fundraising committee, Trump Victory, raised $366 million dollars in 2019 and 2020. In his speech at the Conservative Political Action Conference, Mr. Trump encouraged donors to give to his new PAC, Save America, which will have him competing with other GOP groups for money. 

"There's only one way to contribute to our efforts to elect America first Republican conservatives and in turn, make America great again and that's through Save America PAC and DonaldJTrump.com," Mr. Trump said. He repeated the fundraising pitch in a statement Monday night and said, "No more money for RINOS (Republican in name only). They do nothing but hurt the Republican Party and our great voting base - they will never lead us to Greatness."

His move to control the use of his image sets up a competition with the GOP for donations that could result in giving Mr. Trump more power to recast the Republican Party in his image. While in many cases their interests will be aligned, the former president and Republicans could clash during the primaries. The RNC does not take a position in primaries, and the campaign arms of the Senate and House GOP are likely to stand by any GOP incumbents, though their levels of support may vary. 

But Mr. Trump has already signaled he's out for vengeance and looking for people to challenge the Republican lawmakers who voted to impeach him earlier this year. He has already endorsed Max Miller, a former aide who is running to unseat Ohio Congressman Anthony Gonzalez, one of the ten House Republicans who voted for Mr. Trump's impeachment. 

"Get rid of them all," Mr. Trump said during his CPAC speech, referring to the Republicans who backed impeachment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2021)

More targets, more hate, they make more enemies and the democrats make more friends, get more allies and more votes. Let's see, they made enemies out of Blacks, Hispanics, Asians, gay/trans people, any white people with brains and morals, as well as patriots too. Don't forget the responsible media and the national security communities as well, attacking and sacking the capital was the last straw for many, they have lots enemies too. Winning.

The republican base has been reduced to a bunch of deplorable morons, the mentally ill, suckers and racists assholes with their heads up their ass's. Time to take the non violent drug offenders out of the prisons and put some of these assholes in for an attitude adjustment.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*For Trump, GOP It's '...Open Season On Asian Americans Like Me,' Says Writer *





Anti-Asian hate crimes and harassment have increased in major U.S. cities during the coronavirus pandemic, according to reports. Kurt Bardella and Wajahat Ali join Morning Joe to discuss the rise and how it relates to former President Trump and the GOP.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2021)

Introducing the Trump potato head.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2021)

Ken was headed for the slammer before he tried to get a pardon out of Trump by filing his bullshit lawsuit, looks like he's gonna get cleaned out by Twitter.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Twitter sues Texas AG Ken Paxton, alleging he launched probe in retaliation for Trump ban (yahoo.com) 

*Twitter sues Texas AG Ken Paxton, alleging he launched probe in retaliation for Trump ban*

Twitter on Monday filed a lawsuit against Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton (R), saying that his office launched an investigation into the social media giant because it banned former President Trump from its platform.

*Driving the news: *Twitter is seeking to halt an investigation launched by Paxton into moderation practices by Big Tech firms including Twitter for what he called "the seemingly coordinated de-platforming of the President," days after they banned him following the Jan. 6 Capitol insurrection.

_Get market news worthy of your time with Axios Markets. *Subscribe for free.*_


In the suit, filed in a Northern California court, Twitter said "Paxton made clear that he will use the full weight of his office, including his expansive investigatory powers, to retaliate against Twitter for having made editorial decisions with which he disagrees."
Twitter said it has rights under the First Amendment "to make decisions about what content to disseminate through its platform," including "the discretion to remove or otherwise restrict access to Tweets, profiles, or other content posted to Twitter."
The company added in an emailed statement that in this case, "the Texas Attorney General is misusing the powers of his office to infringe on Twitter’s First Amendment rights and attempt to silence free speech."

*The big picture: *Governments in the U.S. and around the world have sought to crack down on Big Tech companies and curtail their perceived powers in recent years.


Just last week, Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) announced his office was working with state senators on legislation he said would "prevent social media providers like Facebook & Twitter from cancelling conservative speech."
*For the record: *Paxton is an ardent Trump supporter, who unsuccessfully filed lawsuits that sought to invalidate 10 million votes in four battleground states lost by the former president in the 2020 election.

*Of note: *The attorney general is facing other separate legal challenges, including an FBI investigation into allegations that he "used his office to benefit a wealthy donor," AP notes.


He's also due to stand trial on securities fraud charges, to which he has pleaded not guilty. The case that dates back to 2015 has stalled in the courts following legal challenges, according to AP.
Representatives for Paxton did not immediately respond to Axios' request for comment.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2021)

‘Monumental imbecile’ Devin Nunes mocked for comparing Democrats to Soviet Russia


U.S. Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA) on Tuesday compared the Democratic Party to Soviet Russia and the Chinese Communist Party. His comparisons are wildly false.Soviet Russia, or the USSR, which existed from the early 1920's to the fall of the Soviet Union in 1991, was led for a few years by Vladimir...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2021)

Republican donations surge despite corporate boycott after Capitol riots (yahoo.com)

*Republican donations surge despite corporate boycott after Capitol riots*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2021)

'That's reparations!': Graham reacts to aid to Black farmers - CNN Video


In an interview with CNN's Brianna Keilar, Founder and President of the National Black Farmers Association John Boyd Jr. reacts to Sen. Lindsey Graham's (R-SC) comments that the billions of dollars in aid to Black Farmers in the Covid-19 relief bill are reparations.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> ‘Monumental imbecile’ Devin Nunes mocked for comparing Democrats to Soviet Russia
> 
> 
> U.S. Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA) on Tuesday compared the Democratic Party to Soviet Russia and the Chinese Communist Party. His comparisons are wildly false.Soviet Russia, or the USSR, which existed from the early 1920's to the fall of the Soviet Union in 1991, was led for a few years by Vladimir...
> ...


----------



## printer (Mar 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4848962


Nunes is a gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2021/03/09/john-boyd-jr-intv-black-farmers-aid-graham-[B]reparations[/B]-sot-nr-vpx.cnn


'you can say i said so and you would be right'..talk about a double talking fvcker.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 10, 2021)

UH, D. Nunes , thanks for reminding me ,the shithead has skipped my mind with the ever growing rogues gallery of Fnuts.ccguns


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2021)

Trump drains the swamp.

*Senate GOP faces retirement brain drain*
Senate Republicans are facing a brain drain as some of the caucus’s biggest dealmakers prepare to head for the exits. 

Sen. Roy Blunt’s (R-Mo.) announcement this week that he will not run for reelection is the latest blow for the GOP’s governing wing of the Senate, a coalition of policy wonks and bipartisan-minded institutionalists who have been at the center of the biggest legislative accomplishments. 

Though the membership of Congress is always in flux — a third of the Senate is up every two years and the full House every two — the turnover amongst some of the most successful GOP negotiators is particularly acute. 


“There’s a lot of experience, a lot of knowledge leaving. ... It's a loss of a lot of institutional memory,” said Sen. John Cornyn (R-Texas), an adviser to Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.).








Senate GOP faces retirement brain drain


Senate Republicans are facing a brain drain as some of the caucus’s biggest dealmakers prepare to head for the exits. Sen. Roy Blunt’s (R-Mo.) announcement this week that he will not run for r…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2021)

*Trump doubles down on calls to donate directly to him*
In a statement put out by Save America, Trump’s PAC, the former president berated “RINOs and fools” while maintaining he supports the Republican Party. It's the latest escalation in the fundraising dispute that began over the weekend.

“I fully support the Republican Party and important GOP Committees, but I do not support RINOs and fools, and it is not their right to use my likeness or image to raise funds,” Trump said, using the acronym for “Republicans in name only.” 

“So much money is being raised and completely wasted by people that do not have the GOP’s best interests in mind. If you donate to our Save America PAC at DonaldJTrump.com, you are helping the America First movement and doing it right. We will WIN, and we will WIN BIG! Our Country is being destroyed by the Democrats!” he added.





Examples of GOP Leadership


https://www.rawstory.com/devin-nunes-russia/



www.rollitup.org


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 10, 2021)

printer said:


> Trump drains the swamp.
> 
> *Senate GOP faces retirement brain drain*
> Senate Republicans are facing a brain drain as some of the caucus’s biggest dealmakers prepare to head for the exits.
> ...


Don't let the door hit you on the way out guys,I've never been too political until the CHEETOMAN yrs. this posse of Rep senators and house members have revealed themselves to be a collection of selfish,vile,unpatriotic,hypocritical,cowardly,self serving SCUMBAGS.GOOD RIDDANNCE to all of them.History will inevitably put these clowns in the Benadict Arnold category.ccguns


----------



## Mendocino bag seed (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2021)

I like this spin Beau is putting on the latest GOP talking point.


----------



## Mendocino bag seed (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2021)

Mendocino bag seed said:


> View attachment 4849305


When that is the best you can throw at an administration...


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Don't let the door hit you on the way out guys,I've never been too political until the CHEETOMAN yrs. this posse of Rep senators and house members have revealed themselves to be a collection of selfish,vile,unpatriotic,hypocritical,cowardly,self serving SCUMBAGS.GOOD RIDDANNCE to all of them.History will inevitably put these clowns in the Benadict Arnold category.ccguns


The problem is the more reasonable ones, the ones that understand compromise and science, are leaving. What is left will be power hungry Trump-like beings.


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2021)

I do feel a little bit of sympathy for all you guys who's hero got beat by an old man who can't remember his SOD's name and a black woman. It's got to be disheartening that America thinks so highly of people you've been trained to hate. Bless your heart.


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2021)

printer said:


> The problem is the more reasonable ones, the ones that understand compromise and science, are leaving. What is left will be power hungry Trump-like beings.


Yes, all the professionals are leaving the GOP. We just have to hope there are enough folks willing to give the Blue team a chance or we can be assured nothing good will ever come out of congress.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 10, 2021)

Mendocino bag seed said:


> View attachment 4849304


Do you have anything that doesn't use Russian military trolls that to try to get people to turn into snowflakes?

This meme is pure propaganda. If you are not a paid troll (foreign or domestic) and actually think that this is not, I strongly suggest you check anything you think you know on AP news or Reuters.


----------



## Mendocino bag seed (Mar 10, 2021)

The problem as I see it is that while YES trump has mental issues , he was good at the job of commander in chief. If you cannot admit that you as well have mental issues. The right and the left are polarizing the country in an attempt to create safe elections and the country be damned. A third party would force both the right and the left to actually compromise rather THAN only targeting the base. 
I suggest you tell me which one in the picture isnt a sexual predator?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2021)

Donald wants the suckers stimulus money!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Doubles Down On Calls For Donations To His PAC*





Former President Trump is urging his backers to send donations to his new political action committee and not to the GOP, according to new reporting. New York Times reporter Elaina Plott joins Morning Joe to discuss.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 10, 2021)

Mendocino bag seed said:


> The problem as I see it is that while YES trump has mental issues


Sure.


Mendocino bag seed said:


> he was good at the job of commander in chief.










Mendocino bag seed said:


> If you cannot admit that you as well have mental issues. The right and the left are polarizing the country in an attempt to create safe elections and the country be damned. A third party would force both the right and the left to actually compromise rather THAN only targeting the base.
> I suggest you tell me which one in the picture isnt a sexual predator?


I disagree. 

I think that you are mistaken what you are told that the left are doing from right wing hate mongers, as what the 'left' is actually doing.


----------



## mooray (Mar 10, 2021)

Pretty awesome, huh? Either you agree with me, or you have mental issues, oh and by the way polarization is like bad and stuff.


----------



## Mendocino bag seed (Mar 10, 2021)

biden cancelled the keystone pipeline to keep the oil being transported on warren buffets trains and fools applaud.
4400 trains and trucks a day are still hauling the oil from Canada. What did he stop other than a safer means of transport? 11,000 union jobs thrown in the trash with nothing more than an empty promise of a future job.


----------



## Mendocino bag seed (Mar 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> Pretty awesome, huh? Either you agree with me, or you have mental issues, oh and by the way polarization is like bad and stuff.


numbers dont lie


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 10, 2021)

Mendocino bag seed said:


> biden cancelled the keystone pipeline to keep the oil being transported on warren buffets trains and fools applaud.
> 4400 trains and trucks a day are still hauling the oil from Canada. What did he stop other than a safer means of transport? 11,000 union jobs thrown in the trash with nothing more than an empty promise of a future job.
> View attachment 4849393


You are wrong man. This is already debunked and thoroughly discussed.


----------



## Mendocino bag seed (Mar 10, 2021)

Can you tell me the last time Americans had wage growth? Do you think biden will achieve wage growth comparable to what trump accomplished? 
The border crisis will negate any growth we have had in the last 4 years. Oops did I call it a crisis thats only a crisis when republicans are in charge , right. Obama built and used cages for children and you blamed trump cause facts dont matter to a democrat , only feelings


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 10, 2021)

Mendocino bag seed said:


> numbers dont lie


Sure they do when you use numbers supplied to you by liars.

The projected jobs were the 11,000. But it was actually about 1,000 workers that were working on it when the job got canceled.


----------



## Mendocino bag seed (Mar 10, 2021)

What part are 


hanimmal said:


> You are wrong man. This is already debunked and thoroughly discussed.


you claiming is false? The fact that the oil is still moving by rail ? The fact that warren buffet owns BNSF? The fact that thousands of people were fired in a day from the construction project?


----------



## mooray (Mar 10, 2021)

Mendocino bag seed said:


> numbers dont lie


You talking about Covid numbers, or just the number you like?


----------



## mooray (Mar 10, 2021)

Mendocino bag seed said:


> biden cancelled the keystone pipeline to keep the oil being transported on warren buffets trains and fools applaud.
> 4400 trains and trucks a day are still hauling the oil from Canada. What did he stop other than a safer means of transport? 11,000 union jobs thrown in the trash with nothing more than an empty promise of a future job.


You're saying there's more jobs manning the pipeline? Is that like 11,000 guys standing there at each half mile to stare at a pipe? And the other 4400 train/truck freight methods are performed by robots? Or are you only using job number where it suits you and ignoring others when it doesn't?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2021)

Mendocino bag seed said:


> biden cancelled the keystone pipeline to keep the oil being transported on warren buffets trains and fools applaud.
> 4400 trains and trucks a day are still hauling the oil from Canada. What did he stop other than a safer means of transport? 11,000 union jobs thrown in the trash with nothing more than an empty promise of a future job.
> View attachment 4849393


I'm from Canada, nobody gives a fuck about Keystone here except some folks in Alberta. It is a non issue in America on par with fodder for morons like Mr. Potato head and the Dr. Suess horse shit.

Trump lost because the election was fair and Trump could not succeed in cheating, or stealing it, so he lost it because he was the worst president in US history. If he STFU, went golfing and let the experts handle covid he would have won, but he's an idiot and lost because of malicious stupidity. He caught covid right before the election and infected everybody around him with super spreader events in the midst of a pandemic FFS. His mendacity and incompetence killed a half a million American citizens with lies and bullshit.

Joe is doing a good job, or so says a super majority of Americans and 75% support the stimulus, Goldman Sacks predicts almost 8% growth this year and covid should be licked by year end.

What the fuck are you whining about?


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 10, 2021)

However, TC Energy Corp., the Canadian company that owns the pipeline, told PolitiFact that it estimates 1,000 people will be out of work as a direct result of Biden's order. 

Source: https://www.wkyc.com/article/news/verify/verify-yes-thousands-jobs-lost-after-biden-axes-keystone-xl-pipeline-but-not-as-many-as-these-posts-claim/77-8955155e-457d-4fc2-bbd9-35ea8df83ee3


----------



## Mendocino bag seed (Mar 10, 2021)

The keystone pipeline had thousands of temporary jobs that would have lasted years and pain the union workers hundreds of thousands of dollars over the life of the project. The 1000 number is the permanent jobs that were eliminated by the executive order. The fact is the oil is still going to market the oil will continue to go to the market. The only ones hurt were the union members who set up in the area expecting to have work for the next few years. Warren buffet didnt get hurt , it boosted his stock nicely.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 10, 2021)

Mendocino bag seed said:


> Can you tell me the last time Americans had wage growth? Do you think biden will achieve wage growth comparable to what trump accomplished?
> The border crisis will negate any growth we have had in the last 4 years. Oops did I call it a crisis thats only a crisis when republicans are in charge , right. Obama built and used cages for children and you blamed trump cause facts dont matter to a democrat , only feelings


Wow you are just spamming all the nonsense stories and trying to get people who don't know you to do all kinds of rebuttals to your nonsense talking points.

lmao, what growth over the last 4 years are you talking about? Also how was stranding people on a border for years and leaving the problem to the next guy to solve not lead to a cluster fuck?

"but Obama" is bullshit troll too. Trump ripped kids out of the arms of their families, that is not what Obama did. Pretending like it is the case that what you were spammed to believe was the problem so you could 'but obama' the discussion away is just more of the same. Either you are a useful idiot, or you are being paid to spam this propaganda. 

Do you think Trump actually left office with everything as well off as when he entered it? Are you going to pretend like people should just believe you when there is so much actual proof to the contrary. 



Mendocino bag seed said:


> What part are
> 
> you claiming is false? The fact that the oil is still moving by rail ? The fact that warren buffet owns BNSF? The fact that thousands of people were fired in a day from the construction project?


Oil moving by rail, sure. 

The Buffet bullshit is propaganda. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-not-real-news-a-look-at-what-didnt-happen-this-week.1041713/post-16111338


> Biden cancellation of Keystone XL pipeline was not a favor to Warren Buffet
> 
> CLAIM: Billionaire Warren Buffett donated $58 million to President Joe Biden’s campaign, so Biden canceled the Keystone XL pipeline as a favor to Buffett.
> 
> ...


And the Thousands was debunked too yes.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 10, 2021)

Mendocino bag seed said:


> The keystone pipeline


Nothing happened to the Keystone pipeline, moron.

Biden cancelled the Keystone XL pipeline that wasn't even completed yet.


----------



## Mendocino bag seed (Mar 10, 2021)

Why d


TacoMac said:


> Nothing happened to the Keystone pipeline, moron.
> 
> Biden cancelled the Keystone XL pipeline that wasn't even completed yet.


Why do you have to resort to name calling? it makes you sound just like trump


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2021)

*40 Republicans vote against Greene motion*
Forty House Republicans on Wednesday voted against Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s latest motion to adjourn, yet another sign her party is growing increasingly frustrated with the Georgia Republican’s procedural delay tactics. 

That figure was more than double the 18 Republicans who voted against her motion last week to end House business for the day. 

Some of those Republicans who have bucked Greene and GOP leaders have correctly predicted that the number of “no” votes will only grow as Greene continues to force more of these votes.

They’ve complained that these unexpected votes, which do not appear on the House schedule, have disrupted constituent meetings and congressional hearings, and have no purpose other than gumming up the floor. 

But most Republicans — nearly 150 on this vote — still stuck with Greene, who began deploying these procedural tactics after Democrats voted last month to strip her of her two committee assignments over offensive social-media posts. 








40 Republicans vote against Greene motion


Forty House Republicans on Wednesday voted against Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s latest motion to adjourn, yet another sign her party is growing increasingly frustrated with the Georgia Republican’…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Mar 10, 2021)

Mendocino bag seed said:


> Why d
> 
> Why do you have to resort to name calling? it makes you sound just like trump


Based on the fact you post over and over again about something you know nothing about makes you a moron.

Moron.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4849453


He will fit right in with the new Trump GOP, perhaps the new nominee, he has the qualifications and Trump will take a shine to him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2021)

*Trump Losing 2024 Money Clash With RNC*





Former president Trump is clashing with the GOP over money, attempting to redirect Republican money to himself and sending a cease-and-desist letter to the RNC demanding they stop using his name and likeness. MSNBC’s Ari Melber name-checks hip hop group Three 6 Mafia to discuss the demand and the RNC’s rejection of Trump's bid with former Vermont governor Howard Dean and Washington Post reporter Libby Casey. Dean asserts Trump “only cares about himself” and that the GOP does "not know what to do about it.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2021)

It depends on if Trump is gone and they lose the "energy" (fear), votes of his base, if enough of them stay home. I'm sure Joe and the benefits of responsible government will change some hearts and mind over the next four years. It seems the republicans like Trump, can't do anything stupid enough for their base, but it's the middle third of the electorate where the changes will have the biggest impact. We haven't even begun to delve into the scandals, investigations and criminal trials yet and their impact on events.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Did Republicans just sign their midterms death warrant? (yahoo.com)

*Did Republicans just sign their midterms death warrant?*
Democrats have passed the $1.9 trillion American Rescue Plan with not a single Republican vote in the House or Senate. It seems the GOP is making the same calculation that it made in 2009 when it did nearly the same thing to President Obama's Recovery Act — cast the bill as hyper-partisan (or ignore it in favor of culture war nonsense), and hope that people forget it by the 2022 midterms.

Yet this may be a much larger political risk than it was in 2009. For one, the economy is already doing better than it was at the beginning of Obama's term. Unemployment is only moderately high and falling, whereas back then it was high and rising — and it stayed high through the 2010 midterms. This stimulus is also _much_ larger than the Recovery Act; it is predicted to create the biggest economic boom in decades once the pandemic is over.

Thirdly, the ARP is structured to be extremely difficult to forget. Much of the Recovery Act was tax cuts that were designed not to be noticed and relatively obscure infrastructure projects, whereas the bulk of the ARP is direct cash handouts to families and individuals — above all the famous $1,400 checks and a huge boost to the Child Tax Credit that will now arrive as monthly payments. That's probably a big reason why a recent poll found 75 percent of Americans support the ARP, including a whopping _59 percent of Republicans_. Government help is more popular when one can see it happening!

With any luck, the 2022 midterms will coincide with the best economy in decades and a lot of people with happy bank balances thanks to all this Democratic largesse. Republicans just might pay a steep price for voting against the wishes of even their own voting base.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2021)

*Steele: You Have A President Now Who Says ‘I’m Gonna Help Walk With You Rest Of The Way’ *





Former RNC Chairman Michael Steele remarks on President Biden’s leadership in working to end the coronavirus crisis and the compassion he has shown to struggling Americans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2021)

*Why are Republicans Defecting from the GOP?*





Arkansas State Senator Jim Hendren joins Mehdi Hasan to discuss the "irreconcilable differences" that drove him to leave the Republican Party as he contemplates a run for governor. Is there a home for moderates like him who have had enough?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

Mitch can smell blood in the water, he knows Donald will be real busy in court before he goes to prison.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sen. McConnell Privately Boasts That GOP Fundraising Efforts Bigger Than Trump's*





Senator Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., boasted privately to fellow Republicans on Wednesday that their fund-raising efforts had outperformed that of former President Trump, according to NYT reporting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

*How Long Can Republicans Live On A Diet Of Distraction? *





In a week where zero Republicans voted for Biden's popular Covid aid bill, members of the GOP have been talking about Dr. Seuss and other culture war issues. Lisa Lerer of The New York Times reacts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

*These Senate retirements show why Trump is still powerful*





Missouri Sen. Roy Blunt just announced out of the blue that he won’t run for another term in 2022, joining a growing list of Republican senators stepping down. In this latest episode of The Point, CNN’s Chris Cillizza explains why this phenomenon demonstrates former President Donald Trump’s staying power.


----------



## Mendocino bag seed (Mar 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4849460


Thats why you sound so much like him huh. No facts just name calling and mud slinging


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *These Senate retirements show why Trump is still powerful*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shows his power with the base. But if 20% of former GOP voters sit the next round out, or even better, vote blue, the Senate will not be 50/50 in the future. The sad thing is there will be more of Mr Trumpf's followers in office from the reddest states.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2021)

Half of them are sucking his arse and the other half is waiting for him to go to prison.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Republicans Take Spanking From Trump, Ask For More*





Rachel Maddow marvels at the abject kowtowing by Republicans to Donald Trump, even as he insults them and hijacks their fundraising for himself, they still thank and praise him and pilgrimage to Mar-a-Lago while Democrats go about the business of governing the country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2021)

Reefer madness
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nebraska Gov. Pete Ricketts: Legal marijuana will 'kill your kids' (usatoday.com)

*Nebraska Gov. Ricketts warns: 'If you legalize marijuana, you're going to kill your kids'*

Nebraska Gov. Pete Ricketts has launched an aggressive campaign against the legalization of medical marijuana in his state, going as far as to warn residents that legalizing the drug would kill their children, even though it has never been linked to a fatal overdose.

"This is a dangerous drug that will impact our kids," Ricketts told reporters on Wednesday. "If you legalize marijuana, you’re gonna kill your kids. That’s what the data shows from around the country."

The Republican governor made the statement as the state legislature is considering a bill to legalize the use of cannabis if recommended by a health care practitioner. The legislation restricts the form of consumption to oils, pills or tinctures, and prohibits marijuana smoking, even in the patient's home.

Ricketts decried the legislation as a "dangerous" effort to go around the normal process of federal approval for a drug's use.

"Big pot, big marijuana is a big industry," Ricketts said. "This a big industry that is trying not to be regulated, to go around the regulatory process. And that's going to put people at risk: when you go around regulations that are designed for the health and safety of our society."

Ricketts said experts agree that marijuana is dangerous, citing its Schedule I classification by the Drug Enforcement Administration as evidence. That classification signifies that the federal government believes it puts marijuana on the same level as drugs like heroin and LSD and that it has "no currently accepted medical use."

Yet, according to the DEA, "No deaths from overdose of marijuana have been reported." And legalization advocates point out that marijuana's classification was the result of an act of Congress, the 1970 Controlled Substances Act, and not based on conclusions from scientific experts.

A divided Nebraska Supreme Court stripped a legalization measure off the ballot last year after concluding that its wording violated the state constitution’s single-subject rule, which bars activists from bunching multiple issues into a single yes-or-no question for voters to address.

State Sen. Anna Wishart, a Democrat who introduced the legalization bill, said that if the legislation doesn't pass, advocates will propose a new one-sentence ballot measure through a citizen-led petition drive.

Ricketts' office did not immediately reply to USA TODAY's request for clarification of the data the governor was referring to when he warned of the potentially fatal consequences of legalization. But in his remarks Wednesday, Ricketts' cited two cases where young men died by suicide after ingesting edible marijuana.

The governor also pointed to increased marijuana-related emergency room visits in California and Colorado after legalization, as well more drivers involved in fatal accidents who were testing positive for THC. And he cited studies that found an uptick in use among workers and minors in states where marijuana is legal.

Ricketts also pointed to risks to mental health and development posed by marijuana use. According to a 2017 study from the National Academy of Sciences, "cannabis is associated with the development of schizophrenia and other psychoses," and "heavy cannabis users are more likely to report thoughts of suicide than non-users." Long-term use can also aggravate social anxiety and bipolar disorders, the NAS study says.

The study warns "long-term cannabis use can have permanent effects on the developing brains of adolescents and young adults," as well as short-term memory in adults.

*Pushback against Ricketts' claims*
Legalization champions painted Ricketts' rhetoric as a modern example of "Reefer Madness," referring to a 1936 anti-marijuana propaganda film that greatly exaggerated the dangers posed by the drug.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Reefer madness
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Nebraska Gov. Pete Ricketts: Legal marijuana will 'kill your kids' (usatoday.com)
> 
> ...


helloooooooooooo? 1940 is calling


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2021)

Are there any black cops in Kentucky? Think if someone used a racist slur they could just shoot them (arrest)! Does it apply to federal LEOs too?  Say the next time some good old boys wanna protest some liberal Biden policy armed to the teeth?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about what Kentucky's senate just told us....*


----------



## mooray (Mar 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Are there any black cops in Kentucky? Think if someone used a racist slur they could just shoot them (arrest)! Does it apply to federal LEOs too?  Say the next time some good old boys wanna protest some liberal Biden policy armed to the teeth?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Let's talk about what Kentucky's senate just told us....*


That is frustrating and surprising as fk, especially with the 1a case upheld a couple years ago, reaffirming that flipping the bird is protected free speech. This is what happens when there is no criteria to prevent people from practicing law without a law degree, they just toss trash out on the street and make us pay the price sorting it out in courts having to risk our own freedom and money to do so.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2021)

That won't stop him from leading them into the wilderness while trying to suck as much cash out of the idiots as he can. It's just about the cash now, as Donald becomes increasingly consumed by his legal problems and trying to stay out of prison. Donald only has a limited amount of "bandwidth", fighting for his freedom and avoiding utter humiliation will take all of his attention. To the extent he pays attention to politics, it will be to get the base and elected republicans to dance on the courthouse steps during his trial and make threats to prosecutors and judges. Donald couldn't organize a one car funeral, much less a political movement.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trump was supposed to be a political Godzilla in exile. Instead, he’s adrift. - POLITICO

*Trump was supposed to be a political Godzilla in exile. Instead, he’s adrift.*
*Even allies say the president is lacking an apparatus and direction as he sorts out just what he wants to do in his post-presidency.*

He backed away from creating a third party and has soured on the costly prospect of launching his own TV empire or social media startup.

His vow to target disloyal Republicans with personally-recruited primary challengers has taken a backseat to conventional endorsements of senators who refused to indulge his quest to overturn the 2020 election.
And though he was supposed to build a massive political apparatus to keep his MAGA movement afloat, it’s unclear to Republicans what his PAC is actually doing, beyond entangling itself in disputes with Republican icons and the party’s fundraising arms.

Ex-president Donald Trump finds himself adrift while in political exile. And Republicans, and even some allies, say he is disorganized, torn between playing the role of antagonist and party leader.

“There is no apparatus, no structure and part of that is due to a lack of political understanding on Trump’s behalf,” said a person close to the former president, noting that Trump has struggled to learn the ropes of post-presidential politicking.
“It’s like political phantom limbs. He doesn't have the same political infrastructure he did three months ago as president,” added GOP strategist Matt Gorman, who previously served as communications director for the National Republican Congressional Committee.

The version of Trump that has emerged in the month and a half since he left office is far from the political godzilla many expected him to be. He was supposed to unleash hell on a party apparatus that recoiled when his supporters stormed the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6 and declined to fiercely defend him during his second impeachment. Instead, Trump has maintained close ties to GOP officials who have committed to supporting incumbents, stayed almost entirely out of the spotlight, delivered fairly anodyne remarks the one time he emerged, and offered only sparse criticism of his successor, Joe Biden.

The cumulative result is political whiplash, as the former president shifts from wanting to support the GOP with his resources and grassroots appeal one day to refocusing on his own brand and thirst for vengeance the next. In the past week alone, Trump has gone from threatening party bodies for using his name and likeness in their fundraising efforts to offering up his Mar-a-Lago estate as a host site for part of the Republican National Committee’s spring donor retreat. He savagely attacked veteran GOP operative Karl Rove for criticizing his first post-presidency speech at the annual Conservative Political Action Committee, and endorsed Sen. Jerry Moran (R-Kan.), who repeatedly scrutinized Trump’s own trade practices while in office.


----------



## mooray (Mar 14, 2021)

He does have money, which means he doesn't actually have to be good at those things himself. Luckily for us, he's a tightwad, but I'm sure there are some nations out there that would love to see us implode. Somehow we need to keep their money out of his hands.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2021)

Mississippi's governor will forfeit millions in federal money for the pleasure of not expanding Medicaid


"My position has not changed."




www.motherjones.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

This guy looks like a product of inbreeding, if the brown folks will get some, they would rather die. In any war sacrifices have to be made! If they don't want the cash, Joe should take it and make a reparations fund for MS black people, put it into schools and healthcare for disadvantaged communities in MISS!  

*Mississippi Governor Rejects Medicaid Expansion for Working-Class Constituents*
*The state is passing on roughly $600 million in federal funding to prevent residents from getting Medicaid.*






Mississippi Gov. Tate Reeves.AP Photo/Rogelio V. Solis


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Mississippi's governor will forfeit millions in federal money for the pleasure of not expanding Medicaid
> 
> 
> "My position has not changed."
> ...


You know why?

Because expanding medicaid in Mississippi would largely help people of color.

If suddenly a lot more people of color are getting help and feeling better, they might vote.

If they start voting, racist whites start losing. 

So they'll throw 600 million dollars away, let those people continue to struggle and suffer, so that they can maintain power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

What happens to a cult of personality when the personality goes away?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about a forecast for the GOP....*


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2021)

mooray said:


> He does have money, which means he doesn't actually have to be good at those things himself. Luckily for us, he's a tightwad, but I'm sure there are some nations out there that would love to see us implode. Somehow we need to keep their money out of his hands.


luckily his base are tightwads too..just as soon as it clicks- there's only so many times those fools will continue to put out with no 'evidence' of The Great Lie.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What happens to a cult of personality when the personality goes away?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Let's talk about a forecast for the GOP....*


they buy whatever the personality is selling..here we have Jim Bakker selling doomsday food.



has anyone considered living after a true 'doomsday' event and if you really even want to be in that world?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

*Michael Steele To GOP: ‘Rigging The System Doesn’t Get You The Win’ *





Former RNC Chairman Michael Steele takes a look at the voter suppression efforts underway by Republican state legislatures and urges Black Americans to remember “who gave you access to the ballot box, and who tried to take it away from you”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2021)

Have a Coke and a smile.


----------



## printer (Mar 16, 2021)

*Majority leader of Kansas state Senate arrested*
Kansas Senate Majority Leader Gene Suellentrop (R) was arrested early Tuesday morning for allegedly driving under the influence. 

The Republican state lawmaker was booked into the Shawnee County jail on Tuesday at approximately 3:55 a.m., according to jail records. He is charged with driving under influence of drugs or alcohol, fleeing or attempting to flee from a law enforcement officer, speeding and improperly crossing a divided highway. 








Majority leader of Kansas state Senate arrested


Kansas Senate Majority Leader Gene Suellentrop (R) was arrested early Tuesday morning for allegedly driving under the influence.




thehill.com


----------



## mooray (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2021)

How many Trump suckers and trolls were spouting this shit here? Useful idiots, fools and traitors. How many still suck Trump's ass and vote for the party that betrayed their own country to a hostile foreign power. I guess the same number of people who think a half million covid deaths are ok or is fake news, about 74 million Americans.

Seriously though I think that original number might have been whittled down a bit by the post election events and Joe's performance. The GOP could have gone down from 74 million down to 50 or 60 million, between the sacking of the capital and Joe's covid response. He also has the luck of the Irish on his side and is reaping the scientific payoff for a years hard work by many people. Also providing stable responsible government that solves problems and handing out cash to desperate people helps too.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian Agent Who Met With Trump Campaign Chief In 2016 Named In 2020 Intel Report*





Rachel Maddow reports on a newly released intelligence report on foreign efforts to interfere in the 2020 election that not only describes Russia's tactics to boost Donald Trump in 2020, but specifically names Russian agent Konstantin Kilimnik, who was previously known to have met with Trump campaign manager Paul Manafort in 2016.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2021)

Every time ya here that Joe is senile, this is the source. I've seen Joe answer reporters questions in detail on a wide variety of subjects, he responses were lucid, spontaneous, relevant and intelligent. Joe has a life long stuttering problem that he over came by using pauses, the mind behind the words was sharp. So so much for spouting Russian bullshit, Fauci is near 80 and nobody thinks he lost his marbles yet.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Feds: Intel Shows Russia Tried To Help Trump Win Again*





Newly revealed U.S. intelligence shows that Putin favored Trump over Putin in 2020 and Moscow tried to influence Trump allies in an attempt to sway the election. MSNBC Terrorism Analyst Malcolm Nance reacts.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 17, 2021)

Only 1000 dollar bond?

If that was Atlanta, it would be 5 grand minimum.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2021)

GOP wants to hide it's crimes and Democrats want transparency.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2021)

*Peter Strzok Hasn’t ‘Seen This Abdication Of Patriotism’ Ever In His Life*





Former FBI counterintelligence agent Peter Strzok speaks to his shock that people in the U.S. government used Russian disinformation to advance their political narratives.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2021)

*Maloney Calls It Alarming That Russia Targeted Members Of Congress To ‘Launder Their Disinformation’*





Congressman Sean Patrick Maloney (D-NY) reacts to the new report by U.S. intelligence that finds Russia pushed “misleading or unsubstantiated allegations against President Biden” through Trump allies and media.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 18, 2021)

printer said:


> *Majority leader of Kansas state Senate arrested*
> Kansas Senate Majority Leader Gene Suellentrop (R) was arrested early Tuesday morning for allegedly driving under the influence.
> 
> The Republican state lawmaker was booked into the Shawnee County jail on Tuesday at approximately 3:55 a.m., according to jail records. He is charged with driving under influence of drugs or alcohol, fleeing or attempting to flee from a law enforcement officer, speeding and improperly crossing a divided highway.
> ...


wrong state. you can only do that in Wyoming.


----------



## printer (Mar 18, 2021)

*McConnell: Pelosi trying to 'overturn a state-certified election' in Iowa *
McConnell’s comments come as the House Administration Committee is digging into the election results in Iowa’s 2nd Congressional District where Rep. Mariannette Miller-Meeks (R-Iowa) won by six votes. 

“The outcome was certified. That’s the magic word, certified, that we heard over and over again in November and December. ... the process played out in a way that every liberal in America spent November, December and January insisting was beyond question,” McConnell said.

“Democratic leadership is trying to use brute political power to kick her out and replace this congresswoman with a Democrat whom she defeated. You don’t often see hypocrisy this blatant and this shameless so quickly,” he said.








McConnell: Pelosi trying to ‘overturn a state-certified election’ in Iowa


Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) lashed out at House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) on Thursday over an investigation into a razor-thin House election. “Right now as we spe…




thehill.com





This is the same McConnell that used brute political force to stop a Obama SC pick saying the people should decide but changes the rules of the game for Trump, because he had the brute political power?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 18, 2021)

printer said:


> *McConnell: Pelosi trying to 'overturn a state-certified election' in Iowa *
> McConnell’s comments come as the House Administration Committee is digging into the election results in Iowa’s 2nd Congressional District where Rep. Mariannette Miller-Meeks (R-Iowa) won by six votes.
> 
> “The outcome was certified. That’s the magic word, certified, that we heard over and over again in November and December. ... the process played out in a way that every liberal in America spent November, December and January insisting was beyond question,” McConnell said.
> ...


Good

Let him suffer.


----------



## printer (Mar 18, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Good
> 
> Let him suffer.


It is the House, he's in the Senate. Tell him to butt out.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 18, 2021)

'Outrageous' criminal plot to steal election for Florida GOP part of a 'much larger scheme': CNN analyst


On Thursday, former Florida state Sen. Frank Artiles was arrested for illegally spending money to prop up a fake candidate to siphon voters from Democrats in a South Florida state senate race where "Latinas for Trump" founder Ileana Garcia beat a Democratic incumbent by a few dozen votes in...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

*Nunes Questions Laid Bare As Trump Era Obfuscation Lifts On U.S. Intel About Russia*





Rachel Maddow points out that the new intelligence community report on foreign interference in the 2020 election names Andriy Derkach as an agent of Russia, and wonders why Republicans aren't more troubled over keeping Devin Nunes as the ranking member on the Intelligence Committee given his unexplained interactions with Derkach.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2021)

printer said:


> It is the House, he's in the Senate. Tell him to butt out.


mitch is MINORITY and you don't want to be MINORITY of anything in DC = 0.

he's leaving and DeSantis will be 2024 GOP Presidential Nominee.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 19, 2021)

The Daily Beast: Biden White House Sandbags Staffers, Sidelines Dozens for Pot Use.








Biden White House Sandbags Staffers, Sidelines Dozens for Pot Use


Several staffers were informally told by transition officials that some past marijuana use would be overlooked, only to be told later that they were being asked to resign.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 19, 2021)

And buried in that article is the "suggestion" that those fired had lied on their applications and it was discovered during the FBI background checks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

*The GOP Hat Trick: Racism, Obstructionism, and the Culture Wars*





As the Republican Party heads for a "death spiral," Republican Strategist Stuart Stevens tells Mehdi Hasan that the party may not recover until an coherent plan of governance is pitched to the American people. Stevens also shares how he found himself at an ideological impasse with the GOP.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> And buried in that article is the "suggestion" that those fired had lied on their applications and it was discovered during the FBI background checks.


how come they didn't do any background checks on Trump Administration staff? they had wife beaters, white supremacists, cocaine smugglers, extortionists, con men and that was just Trump.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> how come they didn't do any background checks on Trump Administration staff? they had wife beaters, white supremacists, cocaine smugglers, extortionists, con men and that was just Trump.


https://apnews.com/article/87719d44a3864c52aa6b695e8e92d0db



> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump last year ordered officials to grant top-secret security clearance to his son-in-law and senior adviser Jared Kushner, according to a report published Thursday by The New York Times.
> 
> Kushner was granted the high-level clearance last May after a lengthy background check.
> 
> ...


I remember reading something about it. 

The one I would love to see the background investigation on:






https://www.rollitup.org/t/fisa-abuse-troll-is-a-scam.1000451/post-15198353

I think with Giuliani's link to him that something could be behind how he came out of nowhere good to acting AG for a bit to hold Barr's beer. a
https://www.rollitup.org/t/fisa-abuse-troll-is-a-scam.1000451/post-15199044


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://apnews.com/article/87719d44a3864c52aa6b695e8e92d0db
> View attachment 4857477
> 
> 
> ...


when you are in 'acting' capacity, you are not confirmed so how closely do they look at you- the whole point of having an 'acting' cabinet..that's how he bypassed backgrounds but he couldn't do it for The Kush who had to update his 'forgotten' contacts.


----------



## smokinrav (Mar 19, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> More like the def of hypocracy, Just like the preachers w/fancy hairspraydos,who con the congregation into parting w/their money under the facade of a loyal Godfearing family man while they hit the crackpipe w/ 2 prostitutes at a motel6.ccguns


My brothers as sisters of the faith. I have COMMUNED with GOD for the last few days, and he has had mercy on my soul. He APPROVES of the small requests I have made to glorify his name even better. Henceforth, we shall be RENOVATING the (19,000 sqf) parsonage so I may better lead you to a more biblical life. We will purchase a Lamborghini Urus SUV so I may carry 6 of you in supreme comfort in the fastest way possible to your spiritual revival. My security will be increased because what would you do without me? And, finally, GOD! insisted I upgrade from the G-4 to the G-6 because it has a bathroom and I can fly clear across country for my golf m......er meetings with political figures to ADVANCE the will of the LORD!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2021)

Freedom caucus my ass, call them the fascist caucus cause that's what they are.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Freedom Caucus GOP members refuse to condemn Myanmar coup in US House (businessinsider.com) 

*13 members of the pro-Trump House Freedom Caucus refused to condemn Myanmar's generals who violently overthrew elected leaders*


A House resolution censuring those who carried out the Myanmar coup passed by a 398-14 vote on Friday.
Over a dozen GOP Reps., mostly from the pro-Trump Freedom Caucus, opposed the motion.
Some of those who voted against the measure tied it to immigration or the results of the US election. 
On Friday, the US House of Representatives overwhelmingly passed a resolution that censured the military coup in Myanmar by a 398-14 vote. Over a dozen Republicans, most of them from the pro-Trump Freedom Caucus, stood in opposition.

The vote condemned the military generals who orchestrated the coup and called for the Biden administration to place sanctions on them.

Some Freedom Caucus representatives tied their votes to right-wing political talking points, and some referenced the 2020 US elections.

Those who voted no were, 13 of whom are part of the Freedom Caucus:

Rep. Andy Biggs of Arizona
Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene of Georgia
Rep. Lauren Boebert of Colorado
Rep. Chip Roy of Texas
Rep. Scott Perry of Pennsylvania
Rep. Andy Harris of Maryland
Rep. Ted Budd of North Carolina
Rep. Mary Miller of Illinois
Rep. Alex Mooney of West Virginia
Rep. Barry Moore of Alabama
Rep. Jody Hice of Georgia
Rep. Ken Buck of Colorado
Rep. Matt Gaetz of Florida
Rep. Paul Gosar of Arizona, a member of the caucus, voted present.

One Republican, who is not a part of the Freedom Caucus, also voted against the resolution: Rep. Thomas Massie of Kentucky.

Perry objected to Pennsylvania's electors ahead of the insurrection on January 6, and on Friday, and his spokesperson told Forbes that the Myanmar resolution "is an overt attempt to trap Republicans into condemning the claims of evidence of election fraud in Burma while perpetuating similar claims (in the Democrat's views) of evidence in US elections."

Harris issued a statement aimed at immigrants, saying that Congress should address, "COVID positive illegal aliens being dispersed into our communities rather than wasting time on useless resolutions about a foreign country."

Biggs, the caucus chair, posted a video on Twitter explaining his opposition to the resolution. 

In the video, Biggs said the violence resulting from the coup is "tragic." However, Biggs says that "there is suffering everywhere in the world" and he believes the US "can't be the military police for the entire world." He alleged that the resolution was a means to "put our foot in the door in Burma."

In Myanmar's November elections, the ruling National League for Democracy won 396 out of 476 seats in Parliament, with the military-affiliated Union Solidarity and Development Party winning 33 seats.

The military, known as the Tatmadaw, claimed that the election was rife with voter fraud — charging 8.6 million instances of "voter irregularities" among a population of 54 million — a claim that was rejected by the country's election commission, according to the AP.

Top members of the ruling party, including civilian leader Aung San Suu Kyi and President Win Myint, were detained by the military.

Mass protests have followed the coup in Myanmar since early February, and according to the UN, military forces have killed at least 138 protesters since then. The military has also instituted media and internet blackouts. 

After the vote on Friday, Democratic Rep. Don Beyer of Virginia tweeted that, "The House QAnon Caucus refuses to condemn the military coup in Burma."


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 20, 2021)

All you need to know about Christians:

Oral Roberts, back in the 80's, told his followers that God told him that if he didn't receive 4 million dollars in donations by March, that God would kill him.

They coughed up the money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2021)

GOP warns HR 1 could be 'absolutely devastating for Republicans' - ABC News

*GOP warns HR 1 could be 'absolutely devastating for Republicans'*
*Some openly fret that broader access to voting will harm the party's chances.*

In the aftermath of the GOP's assault on the integrity of the 2020 presidential election and amid a torrent of Republican measures aimed at restricting voting rights in the name of security, Democrats are pushing for a far-reaching solution to counter attempts at narrowing access to the ballot box.

H.R. 1, known as the For the People Act, seeks to abolish hurdles to voting, reform the role of money in politics and tighten federal ethics rules. Among the key tenets of the bill to overhaul the nation's election system: allowing for no-excuse mail voting, at least 15 days of early voting, automatic voter registration and restoring voting rights to felons who have completed their prison sentences.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 20, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> My brothers as sisters of the faith. I have COMMUNED with GOD for the last few days, and he has had mercy on my soul. He APPROVES of the small requests I have made to glorify his name even better. Henceforth, we shall be RENOVATING the (19,000 sqf) parsonage so I may better lead you to a more biblical life. We will purchase a Lamborghini Urus SUV so I may carry 6 of you in supreme comfort in the fastest way possible to your spiritual revival. My security will be increased because what would you do without me? And, finally, GOD! insisted I upgrade from the G-4 to the G-6 because it has a bathroom and I can fly clear across country for my golf m......er meetings with political figures to ADVANCE the will of the LORD!


Well said man w/slavic moniker BTW I'm 1/2 slavic myself, a stubborn Pole to be exact.ccguns


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> All you need to know about Christians:
> 
> Oral Roberts, back in the 80's, told his followers that God told him that if he didn't receive 4 million dollars in donations by March, that God would kill him.
> 
> They coughed up the money.


I would have liked for him to have tested his hypothesizes.


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> GOP warns HR 1 could be 'absolutely devastating for Republicans' - ABC News
> 
> *GOP warns HR 1 could be 'absolutely devastating for Republicans'*
> *Some openly fret that broader access to voting will harm the party's chances.*
> ...


They are openly saying voter suppression is their only chance for national races. I think it will backfire on them. Like it did in Georgia. You piss off all the folks who never took the time to vote bad enough, and they will register and vote.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 20, 2021)

injinji said:


> They are openly saying voter suppression is their only chance for national races. I think it will backfire on them. Like it did in Georgia. You piss off all the folks who never took the time to vote bad enough, and they will register and vote.


Absolutely agree, there has always been low eligible voter turnout in this country due to a malaise that it does'nt really make a diff., this all changed with the divisiveness of the Donald and his despicable circus of cronies, suckups,and flipfloppers. It instilled such a rage to empower people to vote as well as marshal the Dems to register more eligible voters. The reps sowed the wind w/their actions but will try anything not to reap the whirlwind. Too bad assholes the chickens have come home to roost. Couple that with What do they actually stand for policy wise. ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> . . . . . . . . Couple that with What do they actually stand for policy wise. . . . . .


It was pretty ironic that for the 2020 convention Mr Trumpf decided to just re-use the same platform from the 2016 convention. It fit a little better than wanted. . . Change the Dems to Rep and it is spot on.

Our economy has become unnecessarily weak with stagnant wages. People living paycheck to paycheck are struggling, sacrificing, and suffering.
Americans have earned and deserve a strong and healthy economy.
Our standing in world affairs has declined significantly — our enemies no longer fear us and our friends no long trust us.
People want and expect an America that is the most powerful and respected country on the face of the earth.
The men and women of our military remain the world's best. The[y] have been shortchanged in numbers, equipment, and benefits by a Commander in Chief who treats the Armed Forces and our veterans as a necessary inconvenience.
The President and the Democratic party have dismantled Americans' system of healthcare. They have replaced it with a costly and complicated scheme that limits choices and takes away our freedom.
The President and the Democratic party have abandoned their promise of being accountable to the American people.
They have nearly doubled the size of the national debt.


----------



## printer (Mar 20, 2021)

*Florida Democrats call for election redo after former state senator allegedly tampered with race*
The Democrats are calling on state Sen. Ileana Garcia (R) to resign and for officials to set up a special election after former Republican state Sen. Frank Artiles was arrested on Thursday for allegedly planting a shadow candidate to defeat Democratic incumbent José Javier Rodriguez in state Senate District 37.

“Her victory is clearly tainted and will forever cast a cloud on her service in the Senate, not to mention the entire Florida Senate. In the interest of fairness and the sanctity of our Democratic electoral process, we call on Sen. Garcia to resign immediately and that a fair special election be held as soon as possible,” Florida Democratic Party Chair Manny Diaz said at a press conference Friday. 


“This election in Senate District 37 was manipulated and it was decided by 32 votes. So it is clear that the manipulation had an impact on the outcome of the election,” added state Senate Minority Leader Gary Farmer. “The best way to make sure this doesn’t occur again is to redo the election in SD 37 and ensure that we have a fair election and pass laws that protect the integrity of our elections.”

The statements come a day after Miami-Dade State Attorney Katherine Fernandez Rundle rolled out the charges against Artiles, who resigned from the Florida state senate in 2017 after using a racial slur in a conversation with Black colleagues.

Artiles allegedly paid Alex Rodriguez $44,000 to run in the election, which also featured the incumbent state senator and Garcia. Investigators allege that Artiles put Alex Rodriguez in the race in the hopes that voters would be confused by his identical last name with José Javier Rodriguez and he would siphon votes away from the Democratic candidate.








Florida Democrats call for election redo after former state senator allegedly tampered with race


Florida Democrats are demanding a special election take place for a state Senate seat after a Republican was accused of tampering with last year’s contest that could have thrown the race to the GOP…




thehill.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 21, 2021)

Canada’s equivalent to the GOP. 

Conservative delegates reject adding 'climate change is real' to the policy book



https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/conservative-delegates-reject-climate-change-is-real-1.5957739


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

Now the GOP care about the virus.


----------



## printer (Mar 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Canada’s equivalent to the GOP.
> 
> Conservative delegates reject adding 'climate change is real' to the policy book
> 
> ...


Party on like it is 1984.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 21, 2021)

printer said:


> Party on like it is 1984.


Looks like we should prepare ourselves for a long lasting Trudeau government.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2021)

printer said:


> *Florida Democrats call for election redo after former state senator allegedly tampered with race*
> The Democrats are calling on state Sen. Ileana Garcia (R) to resign and for officials to set up a special election after former Republican state Sen. Frank Artiles was arrested on Thursday for allegedly planting a shadow candidate to defeat Democratic incumbent José Javier Rodriguez in state Senate District 37.
> 
> “Her victory is clearly tainted and will forever cast a cloud on her service in the Senate, not to mention the entire Florida Senate. In the interest of fairness and the sanctity of our Democratic electoral process, we call on Sen. Garcia to resign immediately and that a fair special election be held as soon as possible,” Florida Democratic Party Chair Manny Diaz said at a press conference Friday.
> ...


you think this is bad, wait until 2024.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Looks like we should prepare ourselves for a long lasting Trudeau government.


i'm living vicariously through melania's lips (and sneaky smile).


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Looks like we should prepare ourselves for a long lasting Trudeau government.


that's the cool thing about your government- if you like them you can keep them.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> that's the cool thing about your government- if you like them you can keep them.


I think term limits are a good thing. If you guys can get members of Congress and SC judges included with the 22nd amendment, you’re on to something. 

I’d like to see that here, along with the abolition of our senate.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2021)

dude had covid and suicided himself. he was 65. jesus..they have medicine for this now..ringing in his ears just blew his mind..it goes away.









Kent Taylor, Texas Roadhouse founder and CEO, dies at 65 | CNN Business


Texas Roadhouse founder and CEO Kent Taylor died Thursday, according to a post on the restaurant chain's Facebook page. He was 65.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> Now the GOP care about the virus.


that's because the new playbook is mccarthy wasn't in on the Insurrection at the Capitol on January 6th 2021.

i'm waiting for my 2024 bracket sheet- when does it come out?


----------



## printer (Mar 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> dude had covid and suicided himself. he was 65. jesus..they have medicine for this now..ringing in his ears just blew his mind..it goes away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard of others that had tinnitus and could not deal with it. I have it constantly because of the medication I am on.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> that's because the new playbook is mccarthy wasn't in on the Insurrection at the Capitol on January 6th 2021.
> 
> i'm waiting for my 2024 bracket sheet- when does it come out?


You were right about DeSantis's ambitions:









Florida's DeSantis positions himself as Trump's heir to the White House


Bashing lockdowns and dissing the press, the GOP governor emerges as a strong potential 2024 hopeful.




www.nbcnews.com





*Florida's DeSantis positions himself as Trump's heir to the White House*
Bashing lockdowns and dissing the press, the GOP governor emerges as a strong potential 2024 hopeful.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2021)

printer said:


> I have heard of others that had tinnitus and could not deal with it. I have it constantly because of the medication I am on.


I've had it since having meningitis about 6 years ago, pretty fucking annoying, mine never goes away but isn't real loud so I think mine is mild compared to some. Between hearing loss and tinnitus my favorite word is "what".


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 21, 2021)

printer said:


> I have heard of others that had tinnitus and could not deal with it. I have it constantly because of the medication I am on.


I have it bad but I've learned to live with it. I can't take medication for it because of the other medications I'm on for severe nerve damage in my spine.


----------



## printer (Mar 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I've had it since having meningitis about 6 years ago, pretty fucking annoying, mine never goes away but isn't real loud so I think mine is mild compared to some. Between hearing loss and tinnitus my favorite word is "what".


My main phrase now is, "Oh that is where you are." Ranging from my glasses to pretty much everything else.

I tried another medication one time and the day after I stopped taking the current one, it was quiet, something I haven't heard in years. Then the pain came back and the trial medication did little for it. So it is just a part of life. Not as bad as, dancing in front of the band's PA oh so many years ago, I can imagine it at that level but doubt it would make me end it all. Now if any medication did not work any more, already picked a method.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2021)

*Let's talk about Ted Cruz and the For The People Act....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2021)

They need to pass HR-1 and if they are gonna break the filibuster, go for broke, just make sure it both helps level the playing field and is popular. The republicans are unfit to hold power and are a real and present danger to the republic and it's constitution. This is not normal politics, they are anti democratic and illiberal, were and are in an alliance with a hostile foreign power, while spreading it's disinformation and openly supporting insurrection.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Democrats vow to go 'bold' — with or without GOP | TheHill

*Democrats vow to go 'bold' — with or without GOP*

Democrats are warning they won't tolerate GOP stonewalling as they try to make good on their pledge to enact a “bold” agenda and avoid Obama-era missteps.

Fresh off a big win on coronavirus relief, Democrats are facing intense pressure not to water down their legislative priorities after years of a backed-up wish list during the Trump-era and a decade since the party has had a unified government it could use to muscle through sweeping reforms considered anathema to the GOP.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You were right about DeSantis's ambitions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have to fortify now and start saying some prayers that i don't necessarily believe in..it's going to get ugly guys.

the only true way is removal of some sort..however that happens.

@doublejj resume digging- they're going for Greater Idaho..I only hope to God fogdog gets smart and figures a way to make a toll road for the rebels to cross his land and be paid for.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They need to pass HR-1 and if they are gonna break the filibuster, go for broke, just make sure it both helps level the playing field and is popular. The republicans are unfit to hold power and are a real and present danger to the republic and it's constitution. This is not normal politics, they are anti democratic and illiberal, were and are in an alliance with a hostile foreign power, while spreading it's disinformation and openly supporting insurrection.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Democrats vow to go 'bold' — with or without GOP | TheHill
> 
> ...


they've Seceded; some of us just don't know it yet.

this is why those who didn't vote for the $1.9T states shouldn't get any and LET THE MOB TURN ON THEM..see how this works? we can get their own mob to put the pressure on them $1400 may be a drop in the bucket for those high falutin' congress people but to us?


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 22, 2021)

Remember Sidney Powell? The "Kraken" lady filing all the frivolous lawsuits?

Well, she's trying to dismiss the billion dollar lawsuit Dominion hit her with for defamation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374104564639600648
She's using the same exact defense that Fox News used when Tucker Carlson was sued: That everything said was so patently ridiculous that no reasonable person should have ever believed it to be true.

I don't see this ending well for her.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Remember Sidney Powell? The "Kraken" lady filing all the frivolous lawsuits?
> 
> Well, she's trying to dismiss the billion dollar lawsuit Dominion hit her with for defamation.
> 
> ...


no reasonable person would believe it..what kind of person would say it? she was promoting disinformation so voters would question on who to believe..the under 100 crowd is a slam dunk- they hate it when they think something is taken from them.

i swear they will be renaming Otisville to Trump Minimum Security Facility.


----------



## mooray (Mar 22, 2021)

Technically true, except that when you know you're pandering to unreasonable people, then it all goes out the window.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> Technically true, except that when you know you're pandering to people that are stone cold fuck nuts, then it all goes out the window.


Fixed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2021)

This guy is gonna be a witness against Trump, since he recorded him breaking the law.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Backs Opponent Of Georgia Election Official Who Wouldn't 'Find The Votes' *





On Monday, Donald Trump endorsed Sec. Raffensperger's top primary challenger, Congressman Jody Hice. “This is essentially a primary challenge saying, ‘You didn't use your power to subvert democracy and install Donald Trump in power—I will,’”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2021)

Ya know Trump going after Raffensperger with primary threats could be considered witness intimidation and not retaliation. Donald and others will be facing a Grand Jury in majority black Fulton county Georgia over election crimes pretty soon. Perhaps Trump is feeling the heat already and perhaps some summonses have gone out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2021)

*Republicans Struggle To Counter Clear Case For D.C. Statehood | Rachel Maddow*





Rachel Maddow highlights some of the sillier Republican arguments against granting statehood to Washington, D.C. after the House held a hearing on the matter, outlining the reasons D.C. residents deserve representation in Congress like other Americans.


----------



## injinji (Mar 23, 2021)

Reasonable people. . . . .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2021)

*Racist Scandal Lurks In Background Of Cornyn Obstruction Of Gupta Nomination To DOJ*





Rachel Maddow revisits a racist scandal from 1999 in Tulia, Texas in which dozens of people were arrested and convicted on bogus drug charges. While the crooked cop behind the arrests was given an award by then-A.G., now-GOP Senator John Cornyn, Vanita Gupta, then-NAACP lawyer, now-Biden DOJ nominee, exposed the travesty of justice and got the cases overturned.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2021)

*'Tool Of The White Supremacist South:' Hayes On Racist History Of Filibuster*





Mitch McConnell said the filibuster has “no racial history at all.” However, “the actual use of the filibuster as its developed has been, almost more than anything, a tool of the white supremacist South and a cudgel to block civil rights,” says Chris Hayes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2021)

BUSTED: Trump adviser 'appears to have misled a Florida court' to get out of paying child support


Former Trump 2020 campaign adviser Jason Miller has persistently claimed that he lacks the money to make his court-mandated child support payments -- but new documents unearthed by The Guardian tell a different story and show he "appears to have misled" courts about his financial...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> BUSTED: Trump adviser 'appears to have misled a Florida court' to get out of paying child support
> 
> 
> Former Trump 2020 campaign adviser Jason Miller has persistently claimed that he lacks the money to make his court-mandated child support payments -- but new documents unearthed by The Guardian tell a different story and show he "appears to have misled" courts about his financial...
> ...


But, but, but the GOP are all about honesty and family values.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> But, but, but the GOP are all about honesty and family values.


Mc Connell,Cruz,Johnson,Kennedy,Jordan,Greene,Boebert,Cotton,Burr,etc the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 26, 2021)

Jason Miller article. What a complete asshole.

Thread 'Jason Miller - Scum of the Earth' https://exposingwot.com/index.php?threads/jason-miller-scum-of-the-earth.445/


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Jason Miller article. What a complete asshole.
> 
> Thread 'Jason Miller - Scum of the Earth' https://exposingwot.com/index.php?threads/jason-miller-scum-of-the-earth.445/


Only the finest people for Mr Trumpf.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2021)

Reminds me of one of those cable tv shows with a bunch of rednecks with IQs around 80 hunting for bigfoot, and the bigfoot show is more believable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Reminds me of one of those cable tv shows with a bunch of rednecks with IQs around 80 hunting for bigfoot, and the bigfoot show is more believable.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863473


Fuck the filibuster, go for broke, bribe Manchin and Sinema with goodies for their states, pass HR-1 and voting rights, go after social media and the right wing disinformation network, bust republican politicians wholesale for corruption too. Do everything to win in 2022 and only pass popular things, go for the low hanging fruit, the republicans have 20 seats up for grabs in 2022 and a lot of retirements. Donald won't be around then and much of the "energy" of his base will be missing in action on election day. Many of the things the GOP states are doing to suppress the vote also depresses their vote too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2021)

LOL










Larry Klayman Suspended from Practicing Law in D.C. Circuit Court


A federal appeals court on Friday suspended attorney and activist Larry Klayman, the founder of conservative legal organization Judicial Watch, from practicing in the D.C. Circuit Court. Klayman represented Judicial Watch but later turned around and litigated against the organization three...




lawandcrime.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2021)

GOP senator flashes congressional pin after car was pulled over by Capitol Police, sources say


It was Thursday afternoon before a Senate recess was about to begin, and senators were in a hurry -- especially Marsha Blackburn.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2021)

GOP is a crime family.










Kansas GOP leader finally charged with felony for fleeing police during DUI stop: report


More than one week after being released from custody, Kansas Senate Majority Leader Gene Suellentrop was charged on Friday."The charges come hours after the Kansas Highway Patrol said it had completed its investigation and sent it to the prosecutor's office with the results of a blood toxicology...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 27, 2021)

Only the finest people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> GOP is a crime family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All a republican has to do in many places is blow the dog whistle, it doesn't matter who blows the whistle, it can be anybody, even someone like Donald Trump. The more racist the district or state, the more corrupt the politician representing them, Donald was the epitome, not the exception, the exceptions are the honest republicans and they are rare.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2021)

*Missouri Republicans Refuse To Honor Vote On Medicaid Expansion*





Rachel Maddow reports on Missouri voters defying Republicans and approving a referendum to expand Medicaid that would extend health insurance coverage to over 200,000 people. Instead of accepting the loss, state Republicans are attempting to block the law's implementation.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Missouri Republicans Refuse To Honor Vote On Medicaid Expansion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like Florida. The anti-regulation Republicans are changing voting laws and where state authority lies through what else, regulations, to override the will of the people of the state.

End the filibuster. 1/6 official commission. The GOP strategy from local to federal power is all-in. The propaganda will be overwhelming. It's a fight for viewership & Trump promises to deliver more BS than ever & Fox wants to keep his base. Bannon, Stone, Flynn, Miller, and all of the other conniving dirtbags are vying for those ad revenue dollars or trying to get some poor MAGA smucks to pay for their civil defenses, which of course will be nothing more than trial delays as they try to hide assets.

I guess I woke up crabby.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2021)

The GOP is now a full blown cult that welcomes the mentally ill into their ranks.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 27, 2021)

Throw mama under the bus. Lol. 









Devin Nunes scrambles after his mom bungles his campaign finance reports


Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA) received widespread scorn after suing a parody Twitter account posing as his mother. But now the controversial Republican's real mom has caused him a political crisis. The story was reported by The Daily Beast under the headline, "Devin Nunes' Mom F*cked Up His Campaign...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Reminds me of one of those cable tv shows with a bunch of rednecks with IQs around 80 hunting for bigfoot, and the bigfoot show is more believable.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863473


I met the Hunting Bigfoot crew at my local state park. Seems like normal folks to me. Other than being TV divas and expecting 4 wheeler rides on the hike only trails.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 27, 2021)

The great state of Georgia and its GOP leaders decided to outlaw folks from handing out food and water to folks waiting to vote yesterday. Guessing tailgate parties are going to have to happen the same way people do it for football games.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> The great state of Georgia and its GOP leaders decided to outlaw folks from handing out food and water to folks waiting to vote yesterday. Guessing tailgate parties are going to have to happen the same way people do it for football games.


I liked how they included the "except for poll workers." Because everyone knows the polling places with long lines have extra poll workers to hand out food and water.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 27, 2021)

injinji said:


> I liked how they included the "except for poll workers." Because everyone knows the polling places with long lines have extra poll workers to hand out food and water.


This is right up there with what Texas did and having only 1 ballot box per county.. When will the bullshit end? Why do people elect the folks who pull this horseshit?


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> This is right up there with what Texas did and having only 1 ballot box per county.. When will the bullshit end? Why do people elect the folks who pull this horseshit?


I think it will back fire. Lots of black and brown folks don't vote. Piss them off enough, and they will register and turn out.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 27, 2021)

injinji said:


> I think it will back fire. Lots of black and brown folks don't vote. Piss them off enough, and they will register and turn out.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375659444906946560


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375659444906946560


Make America Hate Again.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Reminds me of one of those cable tv shows with a bunch of rednecks with IQs around 80 hunting for bigfoot, and the bigfoot show is more believable.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863473


i see a new career for Ted Cruz..we'll call it THE IMMIGRANT TRIANGLE..Ted along with a camera crew will find immigrants appearing out of nowhere along the Rio Grande Mexican side and disappear along the Rio Grande US side..is it a vortex? a new dimension? a wrinkle in time?

only Ted Cruz can tell us.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 27, 2021)

injinji said:


> Make America Hate Again.


The last charge of the Nazi brigade.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

*Georgia Governor Offended That Racist Anti-Voter Law Is Being Called Racist*





“Georgia Governor Brian Kemp and other Republicans say they are outraged that their efforts have been labeled as racist voter suppression, as they work to make it harder for people to vote in ways that will disproportionately affect Black voters,” says Chris Hayes.


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2021)

If you remove all the monuments to white supremacy, how will black folks know their place?


----------



## mooray (Mar 28, 2021)

Was curious about the text in the Georgia bill...



> No person shall solicit votes in any manner or by any means or method, nor shall any
> person distribute or display any campaign material, nor shall any person give, offer to give,
> or participate in the giving of any money or gifts, including, but not limited to, food and
> drink, to an elector, nor shall any person solicit signatures for any petition, nor shall any
> ...


I will greatly enjoy their frustration when someone sets up a free food/drink stand 30 feet from the line and 160ft from the edge of the building.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2021)

"When I was thirsty, you gave me a drink." Matthew 25:35 (Offer not valid in Georgia)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2021)

Anti-Trump group amps up pressure on GOP lawmakers who voted against election results (yahoo.com)

*Anti-Trump group amps up pressure on GOP lawmakers who voted against election results*

A group that opposes former President Donald Trump is dialing up the pressure on GOP lawmakers who objected to the certification of the 2020 presidential election results.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2021)

'Bye Felicia': Matt Gaetz brutally mocked after report reveals he is thinking about leaving Congress


According to a report from Axios, Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) has been confiding to friends that he is considering stepping down to become a media personality.Three sources told Axios that Gaetz "has privately told confidants he's seriously considering not seeking re-election and possibly leaving...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 'Bye Felicia': Matt Gaetz brutally mocked after report reveals he is thinking about leaving Congress
> 
> 
> According to a report from Axios, Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) has been confiding to friends that he is considering stepping down to become a media personality.Three sources told Axios that Gaetz "has privately told confidants he's seriously considering not seeking re-election and possibly leaving...
> ...


His racist district will just elect another asshole like him. HR-1 and voters rights to level the playing field. Make conspiracy to limit the franchise, damage democracy and voting rights a crime too, make it a crime for even trying, like bank robbery.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> "When I was thirsty, you gave me a drink." Matthew 25:35 (Offer not valid in Georgia)


and only to exceptionally well qualified voters


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anti-Trump group amps up pressure on GOP lawmakers who voted against election results (yahoo.com)
> 
> *Anti-Trump group amps up pressure on GOP lawmakers who voted against election results*
> 
> A group that opposes former President Donald Trump is dialing up the pressure on GOP lawmakers who objected to the certification of the 2020 presidential election results.


There is no way that the seditious actins of so many GOP reps can just go by the boards without any price to pay at all, not only does it make me want to puke but more importantly WHAT KIND OF PRECEDENT DOES IT SET for the future, pretty much anything goes? WOW ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> There is no way that the seditious actins of so many GOP reps can just go by the boards without any price to pay at all, not only does it make me want to puke but more importantly WHAT KIND OF PRECEDENT DOES IT SET for the future, pretty much anything goes? WOW ccguns


When they sacked the capital they made deadly enemies, the line has been drawn and it goes right trough the republican party, though not through the middle of it. Republicans make up a smaller fraction of the electorate all the time, there are many right leaning independents now and they are Joe's primary target. The nice old white man who knows WTF he's doing is appealing to many of these white voters, particularly the older ones, after covid and the turmoil of Trump, Joe is growing on them. Unlike Obama, I think Joe can provide cover for a lot of the changes the democrats want to make and offer a sense of normalcy and stability. The republicans will have a hard time obstructing Joe's agenda without splitting up themselves in the senate and I believe Joe might have long coattails in an off year election.

If Joe beats covid this year and manages things well, there is expected to be an economic boom later in the year as the economy picks up along with confidence and vaccination rates. Some folks are sitting on extra money, that should help the democrats prospects for 2022 as well. Don't forget the unfolding scandals and investigations of Trump and his administration along with the criminal trials, that won't help the GOP in 2022 either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> There is no way that the seditious actins of so many GOP reps can just go by the boards without any price to pay at all, not only does it make me want to puke but more importantly WHAT KIND OF PRECEDENT DOES IT SET for the future, pretty much anything goes? WOW ccguns


Just remember most of the smart people in America are on your side and they include some pretty bright folks with innovative ideas. Most patriotic Americans now apprehend the danger and can see it much more clearly over the past 4 years, the last election told the tale on America. Trump's stunning level of support of 74 million votes, considering his character, history, failure, incompetence and 400,000 dead by election day illustrates the problem. The dumb bastard even caught covid and nearly died in the middle of the election FFS, if it wasn't for antibodies he'd be in Hell now!

A lot of Americans have earned their degree from Trump University these past four years, I hope they learned their lessons well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2021)

Matt Gaetz is being investigated over possible sexual relationship with girl, 17, New York Times reports (tampabay.com) 

*Matt Gaetz is being investigated over possible sexual relationship with girl, 17, New York Times reports*
Gaetz told the New York Times that his lawyers had been in touch with the U.S. Justice Department and that they were told he was the subject, not the target, of an investigation.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2021)

Someone should ask him about his dead college roommate while they are at it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 30, 2021)

Doubt he’ll lose a vote in the panhandle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Doubt he’ll lose a vote in the panhandle.


He says he's retiring from politics and gonna be a mouth piece for newsmax, but I figure this might have something to do with it. Matt is a psycho alright, I'm sure they will elect another asshole in his racist district, only a sucker and a fool would vote for someone like that, or Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2021)

Charles Koch among several GOP donors worried the Republican war on voting will backfire: report | Salon.com 

*Charles Koch among several GOP donors worried the Republican war on voting will backfire: report*
*The GOP's war on voting remains incredibly unpopular — and Republican megadonors are reportedly growing nervous*

The GOP's war on voting, while raging on in red states across the country, remains incredibly unpopular — and Republican megadonors are reportedly growing nervous. 

Republican operatives are making a strategic pivot in their efforts to combat the For the People Act or H.R. 1, dismissing the notion of a broad messaging campaign to instead exert pressure on Congress to kill the bill, according to a private call obtained by The New Yorker. In the call, a policy adviser to Sen. Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., and several prominent right-wing advocacy groups expressed distress over the broad public support behind H.R. 1, the Democratic-backed ethics and voting overhaul that proponents claim will enshrine the electoral system in unprecedented transparency and accountability. 

According to the New Yorker's Jane Meyer, the participants of the call "conceded that the bill, which would stem the flow of dark money from such political donors as the billionaire oil magnate Charles Koch, was so popular that it wasn't worth trying to mount a public-advocacy campaign to shift opinion."

"Instead," she explained, "a senior Koch operative said that opponents would be better off ignoring the will of American voters and trying to kill the bill in Congress."

On the call, Kyle McKenzie, the research director for Stand Together, a Koch-backed advocacy group, reportedly aired out concerns over the broad-based conservative support for H.R. 1. "There's a large, very large, chunk of conservatives who are supportive of these types of efforts," he warned. According to public opinion testing conducted by Stand Together, he noted, attempting to "engage with the other side" –– or combating the idea that the bill "stops billionaires from buying elections" –– is a losing battle. The only way to defeat it, he concluded, is by GOP obstructionism. 
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2021)

Inside the Koch-Backed Effort to Block the Largest Election-Reform Bill in Half a Century | The New Yorker 

*Inside the Koch-Backed Effort to Block the Largest Election-Reform Bill in Half a Century*
*On a leaked conference call, leaders of dark-money groups and an aide to Mitch McConnell expressed frustration with the popularity of the legislation—even among Republican voters.*

In public, Republicans have denounced Democrats’ ambitious electoral-reform bill, the For the People Act, as an unpopular partisan ploy. In a contentious Senate committee hearing last week, Senator Ted Cruz, of Texas, slammed the proposal, which aims to expand voting rights and curb the influence of money in politics, as “a brazen and shameless power grab by Democrats.” But behind closed doors Republicans speak differently about the legislation, which is also known as House Resolution 1 and Senate Bill 1. They admit the lesser-known provisions in the bill that limit secret campaign spending are overwhelmingly popular across the political spectrum. In private, they concede their own polling shows that no message they can devise effectively counters the argument that billionaires should be prevented from buying elections.

A recording obtained by _The New Yorker_ of a private conference call on January 8th, between a policy adviser to Senator Mitch McConnell and the leaders of several prominent conservative groups—including one run by the Koch brothers’ network—reveals the participants’ worry that the proposed election reforms garner wide support not just from liberals but from conservative voters, too. The speakers on the call expressed alarm at the broad popularity of the bill’s provision calling for more public disclosure about secret political donors. The participants conceded that the bill, which would stem the flow of dark money from such political donors as the billionaire oil magnate Charles Koch, was so popular that it wasn’t worth trying to mount a public-advocacy campaign to shift opinion. Instead, a senior Koch operative said that opponents would be better off ignoring the will of American voters and trying to kill the bill in Congress.

Kyle McKenzie, the research director for the Koch-run advocacy group Stand Together, told fellow-conservatives and Republican congressional staffers on the call that he had a “spoiler.” “When presented with a very neutral description” of the bill, “people were generally supportive,” McKenzie said, adding that “the most worrisome part . . . is that conservatives were actually as supportive as the general public was when they read the neutral description.” In fact, he warned, “there’s a large, very large, chunk of conservatives who are supportive of these types of efforts.”
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2021)

If Matt took a minor across state lines for immoral purposes, it's a serious matter, not to mention sexual abuse of a minor! Matt would adjust to prison well, it looks like he belongs there with the other psychos. Daddy is pretty rich though and Matt might slip away, but he does have some serious enemies.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Report: Rep. Matt Gaetz under investigation for sexual relationship with 17-year-old (yahoo.com) 

*Report: Rep. Matt Gaetz under investigation for sexual relationship with 17-year-old*


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2021)

Mass corruption on behalf of organized crime all around. 

Could I suggest calling your reps @(202)224-3121. Give your name and zip code. Rep or senator desired and a brief single topic. Once per day for all. Remove the damn filibuster. Leadership????


----------



## printer (Mar 30, 2021)

*Ethics upholds Gohmert's $5,000 metal detector fine*
The House Ethics Committee said Tuesday that it is upholding the $5,000 fine levied against Rep. Louie Gohmert (R-Texas) for bypassing a security screening to enter the House chamber.

Gohmert had appealed the fine issued by the House sergeant-at-arms on Feb. 5, days after House Democrats voted to enact the punitive measure to enforce compliance with the metal detector screenings established following the Jan. 6 insurrection.

But a majority of the House Ethics Committee declined to agree to the appeal, meaning Gohmert is now obligated to pay the $5,000 fine. The panel is evenly split with five Democrats and five Republicans.

Under the rules House Democrats adopted in February, lawmakers will be fined $5,000 for the first offense if they don't comply with the security screenings and $10,000 for the second. The fines are deducted directly out of lawmakers' paychecks. Lawmakers obligated to pay the fines cannot use campaign or congressional office funds. 








Ethics upholds Gohmert’s $5,000 metal detector fine


The House Ethics Committee said Tuesday that it is upholding the $5,000 fine levied against Rep. Louie Gohmert (R-Texas) for bypassing a security screening to enter the House chamber.Gohmert had ap…




thehill.com


----------



## smokinrav (Mar 30, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I have it bad but I've learned to live with it. I can't take medication for it because of the other medications I'm on for severe nerve damage in my spine.


I play the game of guessing my pulse by listening to the beat of my ever present whine. I'm getting quite good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2021)

An example of the kinds of people that republicans elect, as long as they blow the dog whistle nothing else matters. He was a good friend of Matt Gaetz, birds of a feather, he's gonna roll over on Gaetz in a squeal deal for sure. Real Qanon stuff folks and they are all republicans. This guy was a psycho on par with Trump and if he's got anything on Matt, he will use it to get a better deal. The guy is so impulsive he couldn't even keep his bail conditions, kinda like Donald. Matt could be looking at sex with a minor and taking a minor across state lines, all serious crimes.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Even Weirder Backstory Behind Bizarre Gaetz Sex Trafficking Investigation Story*





Rachel Maddow revisits local reporting, including by the Orlando Sentinel, of the peculiar reign of Joel Greenberg as Seminole County, Florida tax collector, and the federal investigation into Greenberg that, according to the New York Times, led to a DOJ investigation of close Donald Trump ally Rep. Matt Gaetz for sex trafficking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Someone should ask him about his dead college roommate while they are at it.


Once this can of worms is opened up, ya never know, they might just look into it and other things too. It looks like old Matt might be in serious shit, his buddy who was busted is a real psycho and might do him in a squeal deal. This investigation was opened under Trump and Barr, so Trump knew and perhaps Gaetz thought getting Trump elected was his only way out. Hopefully another asshole down for the count, though the racist morons who elected him will just replace him with another corrupt asshole or a fucking lunatic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2021)

One more for Matt, cause he's such an asshole!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Investigation Of Gaetz Pre-Dates His Extortion Claim By Months: NYT*





Katie Benner, Justice Department reporter for the New York Times, talks with Rachel Maddow about the DOJ's investigation into avid Donald Trump supporter Rep. Matt Gaetz, clarifying the context of his pushback on the story, and outlining the seriousness of the crimes involved.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 31, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> I play the game of guessing my pulse by listening to the beat of my ever present whine. I'm getting quite good.


Was torn between the LOL and Thumbs up reaction. Wish I could give both.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just remember most of the smart people in America are on your side and they include some pretty bright folks with innovative ideas. Most patriotic Americans now apprehend the danger and can see it much more clearly over the past 4 years, the last election told the tale on America. Trump's stunning level of support of 74 million votes, considering his character, history, failure, incompetence and 400,000 dead by election day illustrates the problem. The dumb bastard even caught covid and nearly died in the middle of the election FFS, if it wasn't for antibodies he'd be in Hell now!
> 
> A lot of Americans have earned their degree from Trump University these past four years, I hope they learned their lessons well.


All well said DIY, thanks for trying to cheer me up,but the fact that these Reps look in the mirror and see nothing wrong w/their actions is breathtaking(DON'T THEY EVEN REMEMBER THE OATH THEY TOOK TO DEFEND THE CONSTITUTION), coupled w/CHEETOMAN'S % of support over 40%,that's a lot of MF'S who are fellow Americans and I can't even contemplate where their mind is at for Christ sake, if about 20% of voters backed the DONALD it would still be too many but I could at least comprehend it and rationalize that it is close to fringe support. But OVER 40% WTF is our world coming to.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> All well said DIY, thanks for trying to cheer me up,but the fact that these Reps look in the mirror and see nothing wrong w/their actions is breathtaking(DON'T THEY EVEN REMEMBER THE OATH THEY TOOK TO DEFEND THE CONSTITUTION), coupled w/CHEETOMAN'S % of support over 40%,that's a lot of MF'S who are fellow Americans and I can't even contemplate where their mind is at for Christ sake, if about 20% of voters backed the DONALD it would still be too many but I could at least comprehend it and rationalize that it is close to fringe support. But OVER 40% WTF is our world coming to.ccguns


33% of any country are assholes, that's just the way it is and it's cross cultural too, historic racism and white supremacy has made this number a bit higher in America. It used to be a lot worse than it is now and it's getting better over time with newer generations exposed to better media content and parents and local communities having less influence. Dad's racist rants don't have as big an impact if the kid is watching Sesame Street and biracial couples in TV commercials. Just because that 33% are assholes doesn't mean they are suicidal which explains the bipartisan support for many things the democrats are doing. I figure about 80%+ of American adults will be vaccinated by fall, so a lot of Trump voters have some grasp on reality, most aren't as stupid as they look, just bigoted.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 33% of any country are assholes, that's just the way it is and it's cross cultural too, historic racism and white supremacy has made this number a bit higher in America. It used to be a lot worse than it is now and it's getting better over time with newer generations exposed to better media content and parents and local communities having less influence. Dad's racist rants don't have as big an impact if the kid is watching Sesame Street and biracial couples in TV commercials. Just because that 33% are assholes doesn't mean they are suicidal which explains the bipartisan support for many things the democrats are doing. I figure about 80%+ of American adults will be vaccinated by fall, so a lot of Trump voters have some grasp on reality, most aren't as stupid as they look, just bigoted.


Ever the OPTOMIST, hope your right on this my man, if US implodes I,m a headin NORTH to you folks LOLccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 31, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Ever the OPTOMIST, hope your right on this my man, if US implodes I,m a headin NORTH to you folks LOLccguns


Remember, all Boston Bruins fan gear is strictly prohibited in Canada.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Remember, all Boston Bruins fan gear is strictly prohibited in Canada.


No shit gonnahave to trash my 2 pairs of B's sweatpants I got from Amazon before they FKD me 3 weeks ago,a story from HELL.LOLccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2021)

This might explain why Navarro was freaking out on fox and blathering recently.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
House panel releases new details of Trump administration Covid contracts - POLITICO 

*House panel releases new details of Trump administration Covid contracts*
The documents also detail how senior White House officials tried to warn then-President Donald Trump of the danger of Covid-19 last March.

A House panel investigating the coronavirus crisis released documents Tuesday detailing how senior White House officials tried to warn then-President Donald Trump of the danger of Covid-19 last March and leaned on federal agencies to offer non-competitive contracts for protective equipment to favored companies.

The Select Subcommittee on the Coronavirus Crisis asked HHS, the Department of Homeland Security and the National Archives to turn over more records on the prior administration’s procurement of protective gear as part of an ongoing investigation.

“We are concerned that the previous administration may not have conducted sufficient diligence prior to awarding multi-million-dollar contracts, and that White House officials may have placed inappropriate pressure on federal agencies to award contracts to particular companies,” Subcommittee chair Jim Clyburn and other panel Democrats wrote in letters obtained by POLITICO.

What the documents say: A memo the committee obtained that was sent by White House trade adviser Peter Navarro in March 2020 warned that the then-isolated cases of Covid-19 would balloon into “a very serious public health emergency” and lamented that “movement has been slow” to prepare. The memo advised the president to shore up domestic supply chains for PPE and accelerate development of diagnostics and therapeutics.

In the months that followed, according to other documents the committee released Wednesday, Navarro and other senior officials and outside advisers pushed federal agencies to give no-bid contracts for pharmaceutical ingredients and other supplies to companies that were recently formed and had political ties with the Trump administration.

One deal under investigation is a $354 million contract awarded to the Phlow Corporation — a first-time government contractor that had incorporated just a few months before receiving the funds. It was the largest contract ever awarded by BARDA, and it followed a series of emails from Navarro to agency leaders in March of 2020.
*more...*


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This might explain why Navarro was freaking out on fox and blathering recently.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> House panel releases new details of Trump administration Covid contracts - POLITICO
> 
> ...


 More of that winning, that we would be so tired of,REMEMBER ccguns


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> and only to exceptionally well qualified voters


In the suburbs there are no waiting lines. But they still have extra poll workers to hand out water, just in case.


----------



## printer (Mar 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One more for Matt, cause he's such an asshole!
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Investigation Of Gaetz Pre-Dates His Extortion Claim By Months: NYT*
> 
> ...


See. The Trump (GOP) Show just keeps getting better and better the longer leash you give them. If it were not for spillover outside the US the world could have watched in awe for years. But then that would have a detrimental effect on the stability of the US internally, can't have that. There are a lot of good people on both sides, and we care about 80 million of them.


----------



## mooray (Mar 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Inside the Koch-Backed Effort to Block the Largest Election-Reform Bill in Half a Century | The New Yorker
> 
> *Inside the Koch-Backed Effort to Block the Largest Election-Reform Bill in Half a Century*
> *On a leaked conference call, leaders of dark-money groups and an aide to Mitch McConnell expressed frustration with the popularity of the legislation—even among Republican voters.*
> ...


That was really cool to listen to!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 1, 2021)

CAN'T MAKE THIS UP: With 45 minutes left in the legislative session, Ga. Republicans are considering adding a bill to tax Delta in retaliation for company speaking out today against the voter suppression bill.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> CAN'T MAKE THIS UP: With 45 minutes left in the legislative session, Ga. Republicans are considering adding a bill to tax Delta in retaliation for company speaking out today against the voter suppression bill.


Delta should announce it is cutting off donations to all republicans and encourage other Georgia corporations to do so. They and especially Coke can turn this into profit by claiming the republicans are unfit to hold office and go all out politically, they can always move to another state and I'm sure there would be incentives and tax breaks to do so.


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2021)

So no freedom of speech in Georgia?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Delta should announce it is cutting off donations to all republicans and encourage other Georgia corporations to do so. They and especially Coke can turn this into profit by claiming the republicans are unfit to hold office and go all out politically, they can always move to another state and I'm sure there would be incentives and tax breaks to do so.


It does sound like a 1st amendment issue, the law says corporations are persons under the law, but they have to pass a law, not just blather for the base.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2021)

*Georgia Companies Condemn Voting Law And Why That Matters*





Major Georgia companies including Coca-Cola and Delta Air Lines are condemning a restrictive new voting law in the state. Teri McClure, former UPS Senior VP, and Jeff Sonnenfeld of the Yale School of Management join Morning Joe to discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2021)

Isn't CNN still headquartered in Atlanta?

By moving out these corporations help to change the demographics of the state and I'm sure many are thinking twice before moving there. This might not be a good thing, changing demographics appear to be the largest factor in states turning blue. The main thing is no corporate money for republicans at any level, state or national, pass HR-1 and it won't be as much of an issue federally, but corporate cash should be cut off from the GOP at a state level.

Corporate giants bow to pressure in Georgia voting law backlash - CNNPolitics


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2021)

Another corrupt republican faces the music, see what happened when Obama hired a republican, though it was after he was in office.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ex-Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood took $50,000 in undisclosed foreign cash (yahoo.com) 

*Ex-Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood took $50,000 in undisclosed foreign cash*

Former U.S. Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood took $50,000 from an associate of a Lebanese-Nigerian billionaire at the center of a sprawling scheme of illegal foreign campaign contributions, federal prosecutors revealed Wednesday.

*Why it matters:* LaHood, a former Republican congressman from Illinois and a member of President Obama's Cabinet, agreed to repay the money, pay a $40,000 fine and cooperate with prosecutors to settle the matter. The Justice Department detailed the illicit campaign.
...


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 1, 2021)

Just in: The Georgia House just narrowly passed an amendment that would repeal a tax break on jet fuel for Delta in response to the airline's criticism of the election measure. Still needs to pass in the Senate.


----------



## mooray (Apr 1, 2021)

Not that I care much about denying tax breaks for big corps, that should be a pretty serious 1a issue if it could be proven that it was connected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Not that I care much about denying tax breaks for big corps, that should be a pretty serious 1a issue if it could be proven that it was connected.


It's gotta pass the senate and be signed by the governor and the heat is just starting to build on these assholes. They might be looking at a national corporate donation boycott involving many companies, voting rights is non partisan and should be sold that way, a majority of republican voters are against it FFS!


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2021)

It is worth it in Georgia to take the heat, because if Georgia (GOP) buckles the rest of the country will. That is like letting the environmentalists win, but worse, Democrats.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 1, 2021)

printer said:


> So no freedom of speech in Georgia?


We have plenty. It's just that nobody listens.


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> We have plenty. It's just that nobody listens.


Seems the GOP listened. And are willing to hurt those that exercise it.


----------



## mooray (Apr 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's gotta pass the senate and be signed by the governor and the heat is just starting to build on these assholes. They might be looking at a national corporate donation boycott involving many companies, voting rights is non partisan and should be sold that way, a majority of republican voters are against it FFS!


Again all boils down to not having civics in classrooms for 40 years, imo. People aren't naturally aware of the relationships between our rights, someone else's rights, and which entities are obligated to preserve them. What people are naturally prone to, however, is selfishness. I want my things all the time, don't care about your wants, and no ideological consistency is required with any of it.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Just in: The Georgia House just narrowly passed an amendment that would repeal a tax break on jet fuel for Delta in response to the airline's criticism of the election measure. Still needs to pass in the Senate.


Fun fact you may not know:

Delta was actually thinking about relocating a few years ago because that gas tax break was going to expire and the GOP government was going to let it.

When all the Delta Brass went up to Virginia to meet about relocating there, the GOP QUICKLY extended that gas tax break the next day.

So here we are again with the GOP playing hardball with Delta over that gas tax since they signed a contract extension to stay at Heartsfield.

What the idiots don't consider is they just broke that contract, once again freeing Delta to do whatever they want.

Georgia GOP leadership: dumbing down being dumber.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 1, 2021)

printer said:


> Seems the GOP listened. And are willing to hurt those that exercise it.


Wrong.

Nobody in Georgia wanted the voting changes made. We all, republican and democrat alike, made that clear.

GOP leadership doesn't care, don't listen and do what they want.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2021)

printer said:


> It is worth it in Georgia to take the heat, because if Georgia (GOP) buckles the rest of the country will. That is like letting the environmentalists win, but worse, Democrats.


Anyway ya cut it the republicans are in trouble nationally, their party is near the breaking point and they are being radicalized even more. HR-1, voters rights and court cases will negate much of the republicans advantage in Georgia. Organized and pissed off voters will do more though to change things and suppressing the vote is unpopular among GOP voters too. All this doesn't matter much compared to the deep seated historic racism in Georgia, that is the most important issue for many white voters, nothing else matters.


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> CAN'T MAKE THIS UP: With 45 minutes left in the legislative session, Ga. Republicans are considering adding a bill to tax Delta in retaliation for company speaking out today against the voter suppression bill.


When is free speech not free? When it's taxed.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 1, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377688310802477056


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 2, 2021)

Her spine is going to be garbage when she's older.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2021)

Boehner on Bachmann: Right-wing media made 'people who used to be fringe characters into powerful media stars' | TheHill 

*Boehner on Bachmann: Right-wing media made 'people who used to be fringe characters into powerful media stars'*

Former Speaker John Boehner (R-Ohio) pointed to former Rep. Michele Bachmann (R-Minn.) as an example of a public figure conservative media elevated from obscurity to star status during his time leading the party in the lower chamber. 

"Besides the homegrown 'talent' at Fox, with their choice of guests they were making people who used to be fringe characters into powerful media stars. One of the first prototypes out of their laboratory was a woman named Michele Bachmann," Boehner wrote in an essay using excerpts from his upcoming book published Friday in Politico Magazine. "Bachmann, who had represented Minnesota's 6th Congressional District since 2007 and made a name for herself as a lunatic ever since, came to meet with me in the busy period in late 2010 after the election." 

Bachmann, a conservative firebrand who came to Congress during the rise of the Tea Party, wanted a seat on the powerful House Ways and Means Committee, Boehner wrote. 

"There was no way she was going to get on Ways and Means, the most prestigious committee in Congress, and jump ahead of everyone else in line," he said. "Not while I was Speaker. In earlier days, a member of Congress in her position wouldn’t even have dared ask for something like this. Sam Rayburn would have laughed her out of the city." 

Bachmann threatened Boehner, he said, telling him if he didn't give her what she wanted, she would unleash the forces of conservative media on him. 

“Well, then I’ll just have to go talk to Sean Hannity and everybody at Fox ... and Rush Limbaugh, Mark Levin, and everybody else on the radio, and tell them that this is how John Boehner is treating the people who made it possible for the Republicans to take back the House," Bachmann told Boehner. 
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Boehner on Bachmann: Right-wing media made 'people who used to be fringe characters into powerful media stars' | TheHill
> 
> *Boehner on Bachmann: Right-wing media made 'people who used to be fringe characters into powerful media stars'*
> 
> ...


With those people in charge of the party, it's only a matter of time before the leopard comes to collect.


----------



## trichoneum (Apr 2, 2021)

Those that would give up essential liberty, to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty or safety. 

Benjamin Franklin said that. It would seem the virus has precipitated the one more crises necessary to the new world order school of thought perhaps? Many technical developments gear towards a global society.
There's another school of thought comparing Trump to President Hoover and the political machinations surrounding the great depression. Parts are pretty hard to argue with. Should that be the case i wonder what a similar outcome will look like today? Cleared the way for Roosevelt until almost the end of ww2 or thereabouts (he died) and the dems until the 50s.

Its hard to know what to think with all a this fake news y'all have going on! But you almost can't help draw parallels between Hitler, particularly in terms of the power of Joseph Goebbals pen and, though I hate to say it, intellect, and the political tactics of late.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 2, 2021)

trichoneum said:


> Those that would give up essential liberty, to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty or safety.
> 
> Benjamin Franklin said that. It would seem the virus has precipitated the one more crises necessary to the new world order school of thought perhaps? Many technical developments gear towards a global society.
> There's another school of thought comparing Trump to President Hoover and the political machinations surrounding the great depression. Parts are pretty hard to argue with. Should that be the case i wonder what a similar outcome will look like today? Cleared the way for Roosevelt until almost the end of ww2 or thereabouts (he died) and the dems until the 50s.
> ...


Huh?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2021)

*Why Matt Gaetz Is A Product Of The Modern Republican Party*





"The reason we are where we are today is because the old school Republicans didn't stand up to the crazies. They embraced them, however uneasily. And now the crazies are ascendant," says Mehdi Hasan. "And John Boehner wants to be celebrated for calling them crazy."


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 3, 2021)

trichoneum said:


> Those that would give up essential liberty, to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty or safety.
> 
> Benjamin Franklin said that. It would seem the virus has precipitated the one more crises necessary to the new world order school of thought perhaps? Many technical developments gear towards a global society.
> There's another school of thought comparing Trump to President Hoover and the political machinations surrounding the great depression. Parts are pretty hard to argue with. Should that be the case i wonder what a similar outcome will look like today? Cleared the way for Roosevelt until almost the end of ww2 or thereabouts (he died) and the dems until the 50s.
> ...


Im still trying to digest what you said, but I did find this interesting while looking at that quote.
https://www.npr.org/2015/03/02/390245038/ben-franklins-famous-liberty-safety-quote-lost-its-context-in-21st-century



As for the virus, I don't know what you define as 'new world order', but what we are witnessing is the 2020 version of what happens when you continue to just toss shit out the window without everyone getting sick. On a global scale.

Breathing in each others air has never been safe. It is a shame that we have been losing about 60,000 people every year in the USA without figuring it out.

We need to start figuring out how to do things slightly different as a species. And like we have every other time throughout human history we will figure this out too. There is no reason not to.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2021)

This audio clip of John Boehner telling Ted Cruz to "go fuck" himself is really delightful


Just listen.




www.motherjones.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This audio clip of John Boehner telling Ted Cruz to "go fuck" himself is really delightful
> 
> 
> Just listen.
> ...


That's golden.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 3, 2021)

trichoneum said:


> Those that would give up essential liberty, to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty or safety.
> 
> Benjamin Franklin said that. It would seem the virus has precipitated the one more crises necessary to the new world order school of thought perhaps?


Are you implying Benjamin Franklin would not approve of vaccines? If so, that’s dumb.


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2021)

*GOP Reps. pull support of candidate following comments about Chinese immigrants*
California Reps. Young Kim (R) and Michelle Steel (R) revoked their endorsements of Texas congressional candidate Sery Kim (R) after she said she doesn’t want Chinese immigrants “here at all.”

In a statement released Friday and shared with The Hill on Saturday, the lawmakers said they “cannot in good conscience” continue to support Sery Kim, who is running to represent Texas’s 6th Congressional District.

The GOP congresswomen previously endorsed Sery Kim, who is Korean American, in early March.

“As the first Korean American Republican women to serve in Congress, we want to empower and lift up fellow members of the AAPI [Asian American and Pacific Island] community who want to serve their communities,” the lawmakers wrote.

The lawmakers said they urged Sery Kim to apologize but noted that her words “were contrary to what we stand for.”

“I don’t want them here at all,” Sery Kim said. “They steal our intellectual property. They give us coronavirus. They don’t hold themselves accountable.” 

After the audience applauded her remarks, Sery Kim followed by saying, “Quite frankly, I can say that because I’m Korean.” 








GOP lawmakers pull support of candidate following comments about Chinese immigrants


California Reps. Young Kim (R) and Michelle Steel (R) revoked their endorsements of Texas congressional candidate Sery Kim (R) after she said she doesn’t want Chinese immigrants “here at all.” In a…




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 3, 2021)

printer said:


> *GOP Reps. pull support of candidate following comments about Chinese immigrants*
> California Reps. Young Kim (R) and Michelle Steel (R) revoked their endorsements of Texas congressional candidate Sery Kim (R) after she said she doesn’t want Chinese immigrants “here at all.”
> 
> In a statement released Friday and shared with The Hill on Saturday, the lawmakers said they “cannot in good conscience” continue to support Sery Kim, who is running to represent Texas’s 6th Congressional District.
> ...


After everything that Trump said and did, including cozying up to the Klan. After Trump blamed China and accused them of biological warfare. After being hunted by murderers on Jan 6. Still they stuck with the Party line until somebody said "I don't want them here at all". Then they reacted. They reacted when the threats were directed specifically against them. Republicans are always surprised when the leopard eats their face.


----------



## trichoneum (Apr 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Are you implying Benjamin Franklin would not approve of vaccines? If so, that’s dumb.


No more like the opposite.
Went down a rabbit hole sorry, well out of place post I apologize.
The Mayer Rothschild kind of new world order. Since yon "great reset" its had some people thinking that way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2021)

Pew finds sharp decline in Republican support for making voting easy (yahoo.com) 

*Pew finds sharp decline in Republican support for making voting easy*
The share of Republicans who say "everything possible" should be done to make voting easy has declined since 2018, according to a Pew survey published this week.

*Why it matters: *State legislatures have introduced at least 361 voter restriction bills this year, according to an analysis by the Brennan Center for Justice. Voting rights advocates say many of the bills, if passed, will disproportionately affect voters of color, as well as those with disabilities.

Last month, Georgia became the first battleground state to pass such a law in the aftermath of the 2020 election.
*By the numbers:
On making voting easier:*

59% of U.S. adults say everything possible should be done to make it easy for every citizen to vote, while 39% say citizens should have to prove they want to vote by registering ahead of time.
85% of Democrats and Democratic-leaning Independents say everything possible should be done to make it easy for every citizen to vote, while 14% say citizens should have to prove they really want to vote by registering ahead of time.
28% of Republicans and Republican-leaning Independents say everything possible should be done to make it easy for all citizens to vote, while 71% say American citizens should prove they really want to vote by registering ahead of time.
"While 84% of Black adults and 69% of Hispanic adults say everything possible should be done to make it easy to vote, only about half of white adults say the same," Pew wrote.
*On election security:*

61% of U.S. adults say it would _not_ make elections less secure if election rules were changed to make it easier to register and vote.
82% of Democrats and Democratic-leaning Independents say the same.
37% of Republicans and Republican-leaning Independents say the same.
*Flashback: *The most dramatic shift from 2018 was among Republicans, according to Pew.

Before the 2018 mid-term elections, 48% of Republicans said everything possible should be done to make it easy to vote, while 51% said citizens should have to prove they really want to vote by registering ahead of time.


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2021)

printer said:


> . . . . . . . After the audience applauded her remarks, Sery Kim followed by saying, “Quite frankly, I can say that because I’m Korean.”


Asians prejudge other Asians. Since WWII most of them hate Japan, but there is plenty of hate to go around.


----------



## trichoneum (Apr 4, 2021)

Very true. That being said Japan and her empirical aspirations killed more people in Asia during the '30s than were to die globally in the entirety of ww2. There are deeply entrenched reasons. I have heard of restaurants in northern China making Japanese apologize before they'll serve them. I don't know if thats true or not but it would certainly be understandable.


----------



## printer (Apr 4, 2021)

*Iowa governor signs bill allowing permitless purchase, carry of handguns*
Iowa Gov. Kim Reynolds (R) on Friday signed a bill that allows people to purchase and carry handguns in the state without a permit.

“Today I signed legislation that protects the 2nd Amendment rights of Iowa’s law-abiding citizens while still preventing the sale of firearms to criminals and other dangerous individuals,” Reynolds wrote in a statement.

“We will never be able to outlaw or prevent every single bad actor from getting a gun, but what we can do is ensure law-abiding citizens have full access to their constitutional rights while keeping Iowans safe,” she added.

The bill makes it optional for Iowans to obtain handgun carry permits and go through background checks when purchasing firearms through unlicensed sales, including websites and gun shows, The Associated Press reported. 

In addition, Iowans who do not have a permit or go through safety training will be permitted to carry a gun into public places, including grocery stores and malls, according to The Associated Press. 








Iowa governor signs bill allowing permitless purchase, carry of handguns


Iowa Gov. Kim Reynolds (R) on Friday signed a bill that allows people to purchase and carry handguns in the state without a permit.“Today I signed legislation that protects the 2nd Amendment r…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2021)

printer said:


> *Iowa governor signs bill allowing permitless purchase, carry of handguns*
> Iowa Gov. Kim Reynolds (R) on Friday signed a bill that allows people to purchase and carry handguns in the state without a permit.
> 
> “Today I signed legislation that protects the 2nd Amendment rights of Iowa’s law-abiding citizens while still preventing the sale of firearms to criminals and other dangerous individuals,” Reynolds wrote in a statement.
> ...


What could go wrong there?


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 5, 2021)

injinji said:


> What could go wrong there?


Well, he's sort of showboating.

First off, you don't have to have a permit to purchase a handgun in Iowa. You also only need a permit to carry in incorporated areas. (Mainly major cities).

Basically, the only thing he's changing is the requirement to have a permit to open carry in incorporated areas.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> CAN'T MAKE THIS UP: With 45 minutes left in the legislative session, Ga. Republicans are considering adding a bill to tax Delta in retaliation for company speaking out today against the voter suppression bill.


ummmm, isn't that extortion?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> CAN'T MAKE THIS UP: With 45 minutes left in the legislative session, Ga. Republicans are considering adding a bill to tax Delta in retaliation for company speaking out today against the voter suppression bill.


it would be a shame if Delta reduced flights to the Atlanta hub- it would basically paralyze the city.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 5, 2021)

printer said:


> So no freedom of speech in Georgia?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

"On December 17, 2020, Gallup polling found that 31% of Americans identified as Democrats, *25% identified as Republican*, and 41% as Independent".
*Political party strength in U.S. states - Wikipedia*
Lets see 60% of republicans who make up 25%, let's be generous and say 15%, so fuck them if they want to believe bullshit and be suckers. DO NOT PANDER TO THEM, they are fools, traitors, seditionists and suckers, they are also on the wrong side of history. Sometimes the media makes this bunch appear larger than it really is, but they are big enough to be dangerous. It's the self described independents (41%) who are shifting, the half of them who are actually republicans, but ashamed of the fact.

*Over Half Of Republicans Believe Election Was Stolen From Trump: Poll*





A majority of Republican voters believe the election was stolen from former President Trump, according to new numbers from Ipsos/Reuters.


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> "On December 17, 2020, Gallup polling found that 31% of Americans identified as Democrats, *25% identified as Republican*, and 41% as Independent".
> *Political party strength in U.S. states - Wikipedia*
> Lets see 60% of republicans who make up 25%, let's be generous and say 15%, so fuck them if they want to believe bullshit and be suckers. DO NOT PANDER TO THEM, they are fools, traitors, seditionists and suckers, they are also on the wrong side of history. Sometimes the media makes this bunch appear larger than it really is, but they are big enough to be dangerous. It's the self described independents (41%) who are shifting, the half of them who are actually republicans, but ashamed of the fact.
> 
> ...


Of course it was stolen, the Democrats played by the rules. The Democratic vote was not kneecapped enough. Coming to a State near you, "We will fix that."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 6, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378091174527787011


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

*‘Audacious Lie’: Chris Hayes Debunks GOP’s False Claims On Colorado Voting Access*





Chris Hayes: “The new audacious Trumpian lie from Republicans is that Colorado, where the MLB All-Star game was moved, actually has more restrictive voting laws than Georgia.”


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 7, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378091174527787011


That's it exactly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2021)

This article is from Feb. 28, 2020, after Jan 6th, hundreds of thousands left the republican party, registration dropped significantly after the capital attack. This article shows a trend that has been ongoing for decades, republicans are shrinking and independents and democrats are growing. The last time I checked there were31% democrats, 41% independents and only 25% republicans, but that was before Jan 6th, any increase after that came at the expense of the republicans. Almost half of so called independents were really soft Trump supporters and that makes many of them persuadable.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Independents outnumber registered Republicans for the first time - The Washington Post

*For the first time, there are fewer registered Republicans than independents*

For the first time in history, there are more registered independents in the United States than there are registered Republicans.

It may not be for the reason you think, though.

New data from Ballot Access News, which tracks registrations in the 31 states that require voters to register by party, shows that independents account for 29.09 percent of voters in them, compared with 28.87 percent for Republicans. As recently as 2004, Republicans outpaced independents by nearly 10 percentage points.

There are still way more registered Democrats; 39.66 percent of voters are registered with that party.
This marks the first time since party registration began in the early 1900s that the number of registered independents in the United States has surpassed members of either major political party, according to Ballot Access News.
Here’s the data going back to 2004:

(Aaron Blake)

But before anybody chalks this up as having to do with the current occupant of the White House, it’s worth parsing the trends.

While independents have surpassed Republicans, there actually hasn’t been a huge drop in GOP party registration since President Trump took office. Since October 2016, GOP registration has dropped by half a percentage point. The number of registered Democrats declined by nearly a full point over the same span. Independents have benefited from both drops.

And they have been doing so for years. Democrats are more than three points off their peak this century, which was in 2008, when Sen. Barack Obama (D-Ill.) was about to become president. At the time, 43.62 percent of voters were registered Democrats.

Republicans are also more than three points off where they were four years earlier, in 2004, when 32.79 percent of voters were Republican and George W. Bush won reelection.

Since 2008, the trendline for each party has been relatively steady. But while Democratic registrations fell more between 2016 and 2018 (0.78 percent) than Republican ones (0.15 percent), Republicans have fallen more since 2018. Since Democrats won back the House in that midterm contest, their registration numbers have declined by just 0.16 percent, compared with 0.37 percent for Republicans.
*more...*


----------



## mooray (Apr 7, 2021)

Before Jan 6th, off by a year.


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2021)

*GOP House fundraisers accuse people who uncheck their recurring donation box of being Trump 'DEFECTORS' and prey to 'the Radical Left'*
The National Republican Congressional Committee debuted a bright-yellow pre-checked recurring donation box on its donation page with a startling ultimatum.

The message from House Republicans' campaign arm, which on Wednesday caught the eye of many reporters, warns people that if they opt-out of recurring donations and "UNCHECK this box, we'll have to tell Trump you're a DEFECTOR & sided with the Dems."








GOP House fundraisers accuse people who uncheck their recurring donation box of being Trump 'DEFECTORS' and prey to 'the Radical Left'


The National Republican Congressional Committee's donation page warns that they'll "have to tell Trump you're a DEFECTOR & sided with the Dems."




news.yahoo.com


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 8, 2021)

If they're stupid enough to fall for that bullshit they deserve to be bankrupted.


----------



## Moldy (Apr 8, 2021)

Earlier this week Marsha attacked a 400 billion dollar plan for the elderly in the infrastructure bill, it didn't go well. 
They have nothing to offer except still trying to own the libs and making it harder to vote. You then get an invite on Fox Spews. 









Internet slams ‘idiot’ senator who tweeted graphics attacking infrastructure bill


U.S. Senator Marsha Blackburn (R-TN) is continuing her agenda of actively attacking everything Democrats do, to the point she is becoming like a more experienced Marjorie Taylor Greene or Lauren Boebert.On Wednesday Blackburn posted a Twitter thread filled with graphics she appeared to see as...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 8, 2021)

Being a criminal or pedophile or both must be a requirement for being a member of the GOP.

Eric Lipman, longtime lawyer for the #Florida Elections Commission, was arrested Wednesday on possession of child porn charges after a search warrant was served at his home in #Tallahassee.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 8, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379874527069503491


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Apr 8, 2021)

Take him, like....have sex with him??


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2021)

mooray said:


> Take him, like....have sex with him??


"Take me hard, take me hard."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 8, 2021)

“ take him “ .... sounds like he is a power bottom ( Ya listening Lady G ? )


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4875549


A reporter on last night's Washington Week was talking about how ironic it was that the GOP wanted big business to get out of politics. They played some leaked audio from a dark money lawyer giving GOP senators talking points. He was saying not to talk about HR1 since both sides like the idea of getting rid of dark money. He said they had to kill it under the dome. ie not let it come to the floor.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4876142


Ya know that's how I envision many of the Trumpers, trolls, morons and anti vaccers who post here.  I particularly like how they portrayed Rob Roy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Maybe Joe's SCOTUS commission is having an effect, but more likely the conservatives on the court watched as their political home was burned to the fucking ground, while the republican loonies danced and sang around the fire. To be a republican is be against the constitution, to support insurrection and criminal behavior. I think some on the high court have had an attitude adjustment, especially the younger Trump appointees, who must feel particularly vulnerable. Also, John Roberts must feel like a fucking idiot over his voting rights decision and no doubt has been told so.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Supreme Court sitting on abortion, gay rights controversies for now (usatoday.com) 

*Supreme Court leaves major conservative cases waiting in the wings, from abortion to guns*

*Rather than handing conservatives a string of wins, the Supreme Court has left advocates on the right grasping for answers about high-profile cases.*

WASHINGTON – When Associate Justice Amy Coney Barrett took her seat on the Supreme Court in October, Democrats openly fretted about a lopsided conservative court unwinding years of precedent on abortion, gun control and other divisive issues.

But rather than handing conservatives a string of victories, the justices have – so far – left advocates on the right grasping for answers about why a number of pending challenges dealing with some of the nation's biggest controversies have languished.

From an abortion case out of Mississippi to a scorching dispute between Texas and California pitting religious freedom against gay rights, the justices are sitting on several contentious issues that will now wait until this fall – at the earliest – to get a hearing, assuming the court takes the cases at all. 

"There's always a reason to kick the can down the road," lamented Josh Blackman, a law professor at South Texas College of Law Houston. "These issues linger and fester if they don't come to any sort of resolution. That's sort of where we are."
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 11, 2021)

Maybe this is posted somewhere else. It's hilarious, so I'm probably not the first but can't find it. So,

*Trump has another melt down, calls it a great speech *(no fooling, he did)









Trump curses McConnell's name during rant at Republican donor event


The former president continued to falsely insist he won last fall's election, perpetuating a narrative that led to the deadly Capitol riot this year.




www.nbcnews.com





*Trump curses McConnell's name during rant at Republican donor event*
The former president continued to falsely insist he won last fall's election, perpetuating a narrative that led to the deadly Capitol riot this year.

_Former President Donald Trump again lashed out at Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., calling the top Republican a "dumb son of a b----" and a "stone cold loser" amid a lengthy rant at a Republican donor event Saturday night in which he also reiterated his false claims of electoral victory last fall.

Trump, according to a source familiar with his remarks, said "a real leader" never would have accepted the electoral results. That narrative, which Trump spun for months after losing last fall, led to the deadly Capitol riot on Jan. 6 and his second impeachment trial soon after._

During his half-hour long rant where he went completely off script (no surprises there), he doubled down on all of his pet lies and even insulted McConnell's wife for quitting on him after his white nationalists failed to overthrow our government:

_speaking Saturday, Trump also mocked former Transportation Secretary Elaine Chao, who resigned from his administration after the riot and is married to McConnell."

"I hired his wife. Did he ever say thank you?" Trump said, adding sarcastically on her decision to resign after Jan. 6: "She suffered so greatly."

While attacking McConnell and other Republicans in his address, particularly those who voted against him in the most recent impeachment proceedings, Trump also called for party unity.

In saying he was "so disappointed" with Pence for affirming President Joe Biden's victory, Trump added, "I like him so much."

He praised attendees of his "Save America" rally on Jan. 6 — which preceded the Capitol riot._

Of course, attacking the Capitol Building on his orders would elicit praise during this otherwise negative and red meat speech by Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> In saying he was "so disappointed" with Pence for affirming President Joe Biden's victory, Trump added, "I like him so much."


Last I heard he liked to hang Mike Pence!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

Ex-Trump attorney facing lawsuit apologizes for saying fired administration official should be 'taken out at dawn and shot'


According to a report from Axios, attorney Joeseph diGenova has issued a written apology to former Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency director Chris Krebs for stating on Newsmax that the dismissed Trump administration official should be executed.In December, Krebs filed a lawsuit...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

All I can say is:            
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
'White Lives Matter' rallies flop as hardly anyone shows up (nbcnews.com) 

*'White Lives Matter' rallies flop as hardly anyone shows up*
*The poor turnout underscores how the nation’s unpopular and disorganized extremist movements have been driven underground.

A single person arrived at Trump Tower for a "White Lives Matter" march and rally Sunday in New York City. The march was organized on the encrypted messaging platform Telegram over the last month with a call for nationwide action. *

In semi-private, encrypted chats, neo-Nazis and other far-right extremists planned rallies in dozens of cities on Sunday to promote their racist movements and spread their ideologies to larger audiences. 

Hyped by organizers as events that would make “the whole world tremble,” the rallies ran into a major problem on Sunday: Hardly anyone showed up. 

The “White Lives Matter” rallies, planned on the encrypted app Telegram, were the first major real-world organization efforts by white supremacists since 2018, and after many aligned groups allegedly participated in the Jan. 6 storming of the U.S Capitol.

The poor showing underscores how the nation’s unpopular and disorganized extremist movements have been driven underground by increased scrutiny from the media, law enforcement and far left activists who infiltrate extremists’ private online spaces and disrupt their attempts to communicate and organize. 

Few “White Lives Matter” marchers showed up on Sunday, but anti-racist and anti-fascist groups gathered just the same.

In Raleigh, North Carolina, a small crowd of antifa and anti-racist protesters gathered at the park where the “White Lives Matter” march was planned. They marched around downtown behind a large white sign that read, “WE ACCEPT YOUR SURRENDER.”

The lackluster events were documented by livestreams and photos posted to Twitter. 

In Philadelphia, activists tweeted photos of a counterprotest picnic with pizza and Tastykake snacks. In New York City, over a dozen counterprotesters stood seemingly unopposed across the street from Trump Tower, where a “White Lives Matter” rally was expected. 

Police in downtown Albuquerque, New Mexico, formed a circle around a lone protester to separate him from a large crowd of counterprotesters. Three protesters assembled around a “White Lives Matter” banner outside the city hall building in Fort Worth, Texas, where a police line separated them from a couple of dozen counterprotesters. 
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

LOL, guess they'll have to rely on only foreign dark money.










Mitch McConnell’s Threat Backfires As Big Business Meets To Cut Off GOP Cash


More than 100 corporate and business leaders responded to Mitch McConnell's threat by meeting to discuss cutting off the GOP. The Washington Post reported: The online call between corporate executives on Saturday “shows they are not intimidated by the flak. They are not going to be cowed,”...




www.politicususa.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, guess they'll have to rely on only foreign dark money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see, corporate America is turning on them and HR-1 will cut off the dark money, meanwhile Trump has the small donor cash locked in...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

*Trump Turns Off Donors at Mar-a-Lago Retreat*





At a retreat for well-heeled Republican donors this weekend at his Mar-a-Lago resort, Donald Trump went nuclear on some of his old pals still in Washington, including Mitch McConnell. His language reportedly turned off many of the attendees, including several large Republican donors. Alicia Menendez and her all-star panel discuss what’s happening inside the Republican party and how they will have to deal with the former president and his followers as we get closer to 2024


----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, guess they'll have to rely on only foreign dark money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the first time this last election cycle, the blue team got more dark money. This is just a continuation.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Turns Off Donors at Mar-a-Lago Retreat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how close are we?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 12, 2021)

Revealed: the Facebook loophole that lets world leaders deceive and harass their citizens


A Guardian investigation exposes the breadth of state-backed manipulation of the platform




www.theguardian.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 12, 2021)

This list is a real eye opener.










Threader - Good threads every day


Welcome to Threader, a place to read and discover stories and knowledge from Twitter. Get a selection of good threads every day.




threader.app


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This list is a real eye opener.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus they make the Catholic church look like a bunch of actual saints! Any other organization (even the church) would have been shuttered long ago.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 12, 2021)

They should change from GOP to POP, Party Of Pedophiles.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

*Let's talk about CEOs vs the GOP vs Trump....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

*CEOs Teaming Up Against Restrictive Voting Laws An 'Act Of Defiance'*





Yale School of Management's Jeffrey Sonnenfeld organized a weekend Zoom call with more than 100 business leaders speaking out against restrictive voting laws across the country. He tells Stephanie Ruhle that there's "pent-up resentment for any political leader to suggest, 'give us your money and shut up.'"


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 12, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381723491678842882
*Bowl from pier 1 imports

*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381671859599638529


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2021)

Guess what? Now the GOP care about anti trust in baseball.


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

It's fine, baseball shouldn't be treated any differently than the other sports, but the way they're outright admitting to only doing what's right just because they don't like the MLB's concern for bogus voting laws, makes them total bitches.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 13, 2021)

Republican's using their political position to punish American businesses for speaking against them is bullshit.

Vote them out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2021)

injinji said:


> Guess what? Now the GOP care about anti trust in baseball.


The three amigos. 

This is just one more sign the republicans are fucked, when Donald goes on trial he will demand they defend him in congress while the trial is ongoing. Donald will also insist that they perform and protest on the courthouse steps during his trial or he will tell the party base to fuck them. Too bad he was de platformed and had his knees cut out from under him when Twitter belatedly banned him, or he would have another Capital hill style riot at the courthouse.


----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Republican's using their political position to punish American businesses for speaking against them is bullshit.
> 
> Vote them out.


I just found it ironic that the things they were saying big business was doing was what the GOP were actually doing.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 14, 2021)

injinji said:


> I just found it ironic that the things they were saying big business was doing was what the GOP were actually doing.


The Pee-Wee Herman troll is strong with the Republicans.


----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2021)

Just a reminder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

injinji said:


> Just a reminder.


America will be getting lot's of those at the trials for the suckers, the trials for Trump and his cronies for sedition etc, will take place later, closer to the election and events will be replayed again only with a lot more context and information added. Also Trump will most likely be in prison for other things before it happens and might appear in an orange jump suit without much hair.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America will be getting lot's of those at the trials for the suckers, the trials for Trump and his cronies for sedition etc, will take place later, closer to the election and events will be replayed again only with a lot more context and information added. Also Trump will most likely be in prison for other things before it happens and might appear in an orange jump suit without much hair.


Trump will be quietly allowed to leave the country. There is a pretty ocean view villa in North Korea that has most amenities other than contact with the outside world.


----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Apr 15, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/04/14/why-is-gop-waging-culture-war-follow-money/



> The New York Times recently ran a blockbuster report on a Republican fundraising racket. WinRed, a for-profit company doing fundraising for President Donald Trump’s reelection campaign, made it hard for online donors to realize they were inadvertently agreeing to recurring donations. Among the victims was a 63-year-old dying of cancer and living on less than $1,000 a month. He gave $500 to Trump, only to have the campaign take $3,000 from his bank account in less than 30 days. “It felt like it was a scam,” his brother said.
> 
> The Trump campaign had to refund $64.3 million to online donors after the election. But that money allowed Trump to be competitive in the weeks before the vote, and it delivered a tidy windfall for WinRed. “WinRed even made money off donations that were refunded by keeping the fees it charged on each transaction,” the Times reported.
> 
> ...


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 16, 2021)

hi my name is [garbled noise]. I’m running for office to replace the senator or congressperson who everyone online is mad at today. this post will get one million likes and in 20 months I will lose the primary by 90 points


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2021)

The House voted 415-2 to reauthorize the National Marrow Donor Program, which provides access to life-saving bone marrow, peripheral blood stem cell & cord blood transplants to those with blood disorders & cancer. The 2 “no” votes were Marjorie Taylor Greene and Lauren Boebert.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> It's fine, baseball shouldn't be treated any differently than the other sports, but the way they're outright admitting to only doing what's right just because they don't like the MLB's concern for bogus voting laws, makes them total bitches.


Hell hath no fury like whining, GOP bitches scorned.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2021)

LOL, I think this is the first of many court cases against this psycho.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, I think this is the first of many court cases against this psycho.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880599


(Edit: not Weissleberg, Weissmann) now Weissmann was just on MSNBC (Melber) saying how the Mueller team did not have the information about Manafort's smuggle of data ending up in the Russian militaries hands, and that is why the very explicit phrase 'we do not have evidence' was in the report.

And so this is saying that link is actually made. And the question becomes who was it that kept it from the Mueller team or when was it discovered, or did the Biden team just uncover this in the last month or so. It was a good interview.

My money is on this guy:


----------



## printer (Apr 16, 2021)

*Pro-Trump lawmakers form caucus promoting 'Anglo-Saxon political traditions'*
Several House Republicans, led by Reps. Marjorie Taylor Greene (Ga.) and Paul Gosar (Ariz.), are forming a caucus that calls for a "common respect for uniquely Anglo-Saxon political traditions."

A policy platform for the group, which calls itself the America First Caucus, declares that "a certain intellectual boldness is needed" in order to "follow in President Trump’s footsteps, and potentially step on some toes and sacrifice sacred cows for the good of the American nation."

The seven-page document, first obtained by Punchbowl News, is explicit in its nativist rhetoric and describes American culture as dominated by "Anglo-Saxon" and European influences.

"America is a nation with a border, and a culture, strengthened by a common respect for uniquely Anglo-Saxon political traditions. History has shown that societal trust and political unity are threatened when foreign citizens are imported _en-masse_ into a country, particularly without institutional support for assimilation and an expansive welfare state to bail them out should they fail to contribute positively to the country," the platform states.

In a section describing its position on infrastructure, the caucus says it will "work towards an infrastructure that reflects the architectural, engineering and aesthetic value that befits the progeny of European architecture."

It adds that public infrastructure "must be utilitarian as well as stunningly, classically beautiful, befitting a world power and source of freedom."








Pro-Trump lawmakers form caucus promoting ‘Anglo-Saxon political traditions’


Several House Republicans, led by Reps. Marjorie Taylor Greene (Ga.) and Paul Gosar (Ariz.), are forming a caucus that calls for a “common respect for uniquely Anglo-Saxon political tradition…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2021)

printer said:


> *Pro-Trump lawmakers form caucus promoting 'Anglo-Saxon political traditions'*
> Several House Republicans, led by Reps. Marjorie Taylor Greene (Ga.) and Paul Gosar (Ariz.), are forming a caucus that calls for a "common respect for uniquely Anglo-Saxon political traditions."
> 
> A policy platform for the group, which calls itself the America First Caucus, declares that "a certain intellectual boldness is needed" in order to "follow in President Trump’s footsteps, and potentially step on some toes and sacrifice sacred cows for the good of the American nation."
> ...


beat me to it..she's such a cunt..is that the new way of saying Nazi?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 17, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/04/14/why-is-gop-waging-culture-war-follow-money/
> View attachment 4879596


i know this shit takes time but when are they going to put these people away? specifically Spackle Boi?..Grifter Extraordinaire?

they knew he was leaving, couldn't there be just one item to get him behind bars while figuring out the rest? it's been 100 days.

I understand Garland was just confirmed but what happened to all that SDNY?

he..just..won't..stop.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i know this shit takes time but when are they going to put these people away? specifically Spackle Boi?..Grifter Extraordinaire?
> 
> they knew he was leaving, couldn't there be just one item to get him behind bars while figuring out the rest? it's been 100 days.
> 
> ...


No rush considering what Trump is doing to the republicans while he is loose. Dunno about the SDNY and individual #1, he might be doing state time in Sing sing for it and other shit though. Perhaps the feds wanna focus on treason and insurrection and if they throw the book at him for all his other crimes his base will think they are "going after him". He will probably end up doing life in a maximum security state prison (Sing sing) and would be eager to do federal time. In the end he's locked up, who keeps him in the cage doesn't really matter much. Getting answers and whoever was involved in conspiracies with him does matter though, to work for Donald was to conspire with him, it's a life long habit with Donald.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i know this shit takes time but when are they going to put these people away? specifically Spackle Boi?..Grifter Extraordinaire?
> 
> they knew he was leaving, couldn't there be just one item to get him behind bars while figuring out the rest? it's been 100 days.
> 
> ...


I wish I knew. This is a problem with living in historical times, you have to wait to see how everything falls into place.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 17, 2021)

here Rick Sycophant Scott is giving Spackle Boi his tiny bowl award:



so tiny.









Republicans Ridiculed For Gifting Trump 'Made Up' Tiny Bowl Award


Florida Sen. Rick Scott awarded Trump the inaugural “Champion for Freedom” award at his Mar-a-Lago resort over the weekend.




www.huffpost.com





he lost a lot of weight quickly; wonder why..well, he is almost 80..when old people become thin quickly they almost always die it seems considering there is no known cancer. golfing didn't do that.

Schuylaar predicts he may just up and die before we get our pound of flesh- don't be surprised. prepare yourself for that to possibly happen.

the good news? Russian sanctions are back and Diplomats have been kicked out of the US- more to come!..cheers old sport!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 17, 2021)

More like Tidy Bowl and he's the man.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 17, 2021)

Secretary of State Benson: Michigan Senate GOP election plan is 'poisonous'


"This is an attack on our democracy and the American values that make are country strong," Michigan Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson said



www.detroitnews.com


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Secretary of State Benson: Michigan Senate GOP election plan is 'poisonous'
> 
> 
> "This is an attack on our democracy and the American values that make are country strong," Michigan Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson said
> ...


_"These proposals are based on the lies that sought to undermine the will of the voters in our democracy last year. And they should be seen for what they are: an extension of those same lies, seeking to continue to undermine the will of Michigan citizens."_

I like this _Michigan Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson_. I imagine a few ancient FOX followers keeled over when they heard her speak truth.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Secretary of State Benson: Michigan Senate GOP election plan is 'poisonous'
> 
> 
> "This is an attack on our democracy and the American values that make are country strong," Michigan Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson said
> ...


These assholes need to go. 

It is really getting dangerous with the little white power party who snuck into office when nobody was looking. Thanks goodness for 2018, hopefully the trend can continue here.


----------



## printer (Apr 17, 2021)

*Republicans who backed Trump impeachment see fundraising boost*
Most of the Republicans who publicly went against Trump after the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol saw their 2021 first quarter hauls increase from their 2019 hauls during the same period. Two of Trump’s most high-profile critics in the House received a major financial boost in particular: House GOP Conference Chairwoman Liz Cheney (Wyo.) raised $1.5 million at the start of 2021 compared to $321,000 during the same period in 2019, while Rep. Adam Kinzinger (R-Ill.) brought in $1.2 million during the first three months of the year compared to $326,000 in 2019. 








Republicans who backed Trump impeachment see fundraising boost


The majority of House Republicans who voted to impeach former President Trump in January saw fundraising gains in the first three months of the year despite intense backlash from members of their o…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> These assholes need to go.
> 
> It is really getting dangerous with the little white power party who snuck into office when nobody was looking. Thanks goodness for 2018, hopefully the trend can continue here.


All those post industrial working class white guys, the residue of the auto industry. That and of course rat fucking the state with Gerrymandered districts.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 17, 2021)

Louisiana Republican reveals he's under FBI investigation -- and lashes out at GOP leaders: report


Members of the Louisiana Republican Party received a "fiery speech" from GOP Lt. Gov. Billy Nungesser on Saturday, The Advocate reports."In an interview afterward, Nungesser also said his office is being probed by the FBI -- apparently over grants made by his office -- an investigation he claims...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

Republicans who fought Biden certification see massive plunge in corporate donations: report - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism

*Republicans who fought Biden certification see massive plunge in corporate donations: report*
According to a report from the Wall Street Journal, GOP lawmakers who attempted to block the certification of Joe Biden's 2020 election win over Donald Trump have seen a massive drop in donations from corporate PACs.

The report notes an 80 percent drop in the first quarter of the year as Republicans took in only $1.3 million from business groups and trade organizations, compared to $6.7 million donated by the same groups in the first quarter of 2019 after the 2018 midterms.

The report adds that PAC money to Democrats and Republicans who voted to certify the results were only down about 30 percent and 35 percent respectively.

The Journal goes on to add that some the GOP lawmakers who saw their business PAC money shrivel up did see a surge in dollars sent by small donors.

"PAC money isn't critical to some high-profile politicians who voted against certifying the election results such as Sen. Ted Cruz (R., Texas), Sen. Josh Hawley (R., Mo.) and Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R., Ga.), whose campaigns are heavily funded by small online donations. All three raised upward of $3 million in the first quarter of this year for their campaign committees, " the report states. "Ms. Greene didn't receive any corporate PAC donations and brought in roughly 80% of her campaign money from people who donated $200 or less in the first quarter. Roughly a third of the Republican objectors saw small-dollar donations increase by 10% or more compared with the same period in 2019."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

I hate to piss on their parade, but if Donald endorses any republican candidates, it will be from prison. After the hammer falls on Donald he will have little interest in politics, his problems will be more immediate. Mitch is just waiting him out before he makes any moves, the republican party is a confused mess and the article gives some clues about this. Most of those running are either running away from the central question or sucking Trump's ass, though some opposition is emerging. I'm hoping the GOP will split into two wings, because of ballot issue access issues, they won't split into the Trumpers and conservatives along regional lines. 

If Donald is sitting in prison, I figure he will be so pissed off that he might go after republicans who won't run on somehow springing him from prison (impossible). If he turns on them or some of them and can get the word out (a big problem for him now and a bigger one in prison) he could make 30% or more of the GOP base stay home during the election in some places. I figure by just not being on the ballot 10 or 20% of the base and many of those who showed up in 2020 will stay home.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
‘Trumpiest Trumpster of the bunch’: GOP gets a gut check - POLITICO 

*‘Trumpiest Trumpster of the bunch’: GOP gets a gut check*
*The question isn’t whether Nebraska Republican candidates must embrace Trump. It’s how tightly*.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

Will Donald speak out on this? Not likely, his position is slowly weakening in the party of his creation, now that he's off twitter. His position and influence will diminish further when the hammer falls and he's wearing an orange jump suit with little hair. America's biggest loser will still impress some though.

Blow back? I wonder how many times she was called a fucking idiot in the congressional cafeteria by fellow republicans.  Not for moral or ethical reasons mind you, but as a matter of pragmatism.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Marjorie Taylor Greene scraps planned launch of controversial 'America First' caucus amid blowback from GOP - CNNPolitics 

*Marjorie Taylor Greene scraps planned launch of controversial 'America First' caucus amid blowback from GOP*
(CNN)Conservative Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene is scrapping the planned launch of her "America First" caucus after receiving blowback from leaders in her own party, despite confirming through a spokesperson on Friday that the caucus would launch.

Nick Dyer, Greene's spokesperson, told CNN in an email on Saturday afternoon the Georgia Republican is not "launching anything."

"The Congresswoman wants to make clear that she is not launching anything. This was an early planning proposal and nothing was agreed to or approved," he said in an email to CNN*, *referring to a flier promoting the caucus, obtained by Punchbowl News, that used inflammatory rhetoric.

He added that "she didn't approve that language and has no plans to launch anything."
This is a reversal from Friday, when her office said she would launch the caucus "very soon."


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 18, 2021)

The scary black man made them racists, to finally hear the GOP admit it is the shocking part.










John Boehner: Obama 'set everybody on fire' and caused racism in the Republican Party with 'speeches'


Former House Speaker (R-OH) on Sunday suggested that former President Barack Obama shared the blame for racist elements in the Republican Party. During an interview on NBC's Meet the Press, host Chuck Todd noted that "white supremacist" ideas are "creeping" into the Republican Party. "And...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The scary black man made them racists, to finally hear the GOP admit it is the shocking part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His bullshit about 'I don't know about (the racist platform in the Republican party) is mainstream'. I forgot how slimy he was. 

Trump was the Republican POTUS, it doesn't get much more mainstream than that.


----------



## mooray (Apr 18, 2021)

Don't think I agree with the article's take, that he's saying Obama shares the blame for racist elements in the republican party. Sounds more like he's complaining about Obama pandering than anything.

But I have noticed something odd about racists, which is that if you present a black person in front of a person that doesn't like black people, they blame the black person. Apparently black people are supposed to know their place and not exist in front of racists, or else any feelings stirred up are the fault of the black person.

That's the party of family values and personal accountability for ya.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 18, 2021)

Republican decision tree:

Did you commit a crime?

No;​Go back to top and try harder​​Yes​Was a Black person in the area?​​No​Did anybody see you commit the crime?​​No;​Go back to top​​Yes​Blame immigrants​​Yes​Blame the black man​


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

This is interesting, Steve Schmitt is back as a guest on the Lincoln Project for most of the video and has something to say. It was a live stream and long but informative. These political operators have some useful insights into the republicans, they've cleaned up their organization and reset. I like these guys and know what they were and who they worked for, but Trump and Trumpism shocked them to their senses, they are really liberals and are fighting for the liberal cause.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The scary black man made them racists, to finally hear the GOP admit it is the shocking part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boehner is saying it just happened; obama was the catalyst not the cause.

are they seriously blaming the black guy here?


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 19, 2021)

mooray said:


> That's the party of family values and personal accountability for ya.


And don't forget serving your wife divorce papers as she lies in hospital dying of cancer.

They have to protect the sanctity of marriage too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 19, 2021)

I thought the GQP was big on free speech.










Proposed bill would make protesters convicted of an offense ineligible for student loans


The bill comes amid many arrests at protests for Daunte Wright, a young Black man killed by police last Sunday.




mndaily.com


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I thought the GQP was big on free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are as long as it's them saying anything they want.

They aren't when it comes to anything they don't want to hear.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I thought the GQP was big on free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't affect their base, who are stupid and uneducated, they don't need no stink'n student loans!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 19, 2021)

MyCrackhead gets trolled ..... lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384195329193504768


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 19, 2021)

GQP is a death cult.










WATCH: Brand new medical ventilators discarded in Florida landfill


Boxes with apparently brand new medical ventilators were reportedly discovered in a Florida landfill."The reaction was strong enough for a few f-bombs. 'All these f*cking ventilators. This is what is going on. Brand new. Brand f*cking new.' The video is from a resident who was taking some...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> GQP is a death cult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send the fucking things to Brazil and let them toss them if they don't need them, India could use them too. Find out why they aren't approved and tell them why they are getting them, if they are useful at all. Different counties have different standards and in a dire emergency that can change. Pharmaceutical companies get tax breaks for sending free expired medications overseas every day.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 19, 2021)

Those ventilators were paid for with government money and were supposed to go somewhere, laws must have been broken, serial numbers would make them traceable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Those ventilators were paid for with government money and were supposed to go somewhere, laws must have been broken, serial numbers would make them traceable.


Dunno, but it looks like a sin as well as a crime, not to mention a waste. These ventilators are probably used all over the world and approved in many countries. You need trained people to go with them though, but that is doable with on the job training for those with a medical background. It seems such an utter waste and callous disregard for human life.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

Let's see him pull that rick with the FBI, not to mention in court during the coming lawsuit.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Senior Justice Department official refused to appear for inspector general investigation — then abruptly quit*

A Justice Department Inspector General investigation had a strange moment when a senior official refused to speak to the IG and then abruptly resigned.

According to the report, a "non-career member of the Senior Executive Service" refused to appear for a compelled interview with the IG, which then triggered a misconduct finding.

"During the course of an ongoing administrative misconduct investigation, the Department of Justice (DOJ) Office of the Inspector General (OIG) informed a then senior DOJ official ... that the senior DOJ official was a subject in the investigation and that the OIG sought to interview the senior DOJ official in connection with the investigation," said a statement on the incident.

The report describes "several unsuccessful attempts to schedule a voluntary interview" and specifically told the official that "neither the answers the senior DOJ official provided nor any evidence gained by reason of those answers could be used against the senior DOJ official in a criminal proceeding."

Still, however, the official refused to appear before abruptly resigning.

"The OIG concluded that the senior DOJ official violated both federal regulations and DOJ policy by failing to appear for a compelled OIG interview while still a DOJ employee," the statement also explained. "The OIG offered the senior DOJ official the opportunity to cure that violation by participating in a voluntary interview after leaving the Department, but the senior DOJ official, through counsel, declined to do so. The OIG has the authority to compel testimony from current Department employees upon informing them that their statements will not be used to incriminate them in a criminal proceeding."

The office of the inspector general doesn't have the power to subpoena former staffers from the DOJ for internal investigations. So the resignation of the staffer made the attempts at an interview moot.

Legal expert Marcy Wheeler speculated that the investigation possibly had to do with Andrew McCabe or Peter Strzok and inside officials attempting to attack the two men who ultimately were forced out of the FBI.



> The chances this person had a role in beating up on Andrew McCabe or Peter Strzok are non-zero. https://t.co/WeLJKkFUQz
> — emptywheel (@emptywheel)1618842273.0


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Those ventilators were paid for with government money and were supposed to go somewhere, laws must have been broken, serial numbers would make them traceable.


5 bucks said they tried to sell them but when they couldn't sell them rather than pass them on to someone in need they just chunked them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 20, 2021)

Gee, it's another GOP pedo.




https://www.kansascity.com/opinion/editorials/article246067965.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Gee, it's another GOP pedo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you expect, they've been auto selecting sociopaths and narcissists for awhile now and it's only gonna get worse, post Trump.


----------



## printer (Apr 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What do you expect, they've been auto selecting sociopaths and narcissists for awhile now and it's only gonna get worse, post Trump.


It is like when gays came out in the 80's, the sociopaths and narcissists are coming out in the 2020's. No disrespect to the gays intended.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

printer said:


> It is like when gays came out in the 80's, the sociopaths and narcissists are coming out in the 2020's. No disrespect to the gays intended.


Not quite, the base is selecting them BECAUSE the are sociopaths and narcissists, it's why it was love at first sight with Trump. Most don't even know what a sociopath is or could even care less, these people are not thinkers, they are feelers and operate off their conditioning with out much true introspection. Racism and bigotry are learned behaviors, conditioning, and their feelings filter out and distort the reality that doesn't fit their preconceived conceptions and ignore inconvenient facts. They are generally less psychological flexible and have difficulties adapting to new circumstances and realities, most cannot evolve.

Our conditioning runs deep and every sense and mental "object" has a feeling "tone" attached to it of desire, neutrality or aversion. This correlates with approach and avoidance behaviors found in all animals and is the very primal driver of awareness and higher consciousness itself and sits at the bottom of the emotional "stack" or layer cake. It's the fundamental thing that drives consciousness and subsequent behavior including higher thinking. We evolved our feelings first, then our higher emotions and behaviors like attachment and finally logical thought.

That's why racism is like sin, a person can resolve to sin no more, but the flesh is weaker than the spirit as they say. Many people know that racism and bigotry are wrong on an intellectual level and resolve to do better by their fellow humans and do. The conditioning remains and leaks out however, but many people evolve to the point where their biases don't affect their judgement or basic perception of reality too much. Strong instinctive and conditioned feelings warp our very perception of reality and drive our emotions, this in turn drives our thinking and sets our mind's priorities. Most of the time we are rationalizing our feelings and not really thinking in a logical way, unless we are solving a math problem or doing some other abstract thinking.

Sorry for being so long winded with the mix of Buddhism and psychology, but it is the way people operate (all animals). In Buddhism liberation is a complete deconditioning, down to a fundamental level among other things, we can even decondition instinctual behaviors as well conditioned ones. There is an old saying in meditation, what you lose in a practice is more important than what you gain, you lose your baggage. The PFC is the most recently evolved part of the brain and the most flexible and deals with our social/emotional selves. It's where most of the baggage and social conditioning resides in people and it evolved this way as a result of our social evolution. Humans form sharing communities for mutual protection and support, with hierarchical social structures and cannot exist in a natural state without being part of one. To be ostracized was a death sentence, so we had to learn how to get along, share, support and co operate in order to survive.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> GQP is a death cult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trump probably put Marty Byrde in charge of procurement.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

Billy Barr's book will cover Billy's ass and that is about it, perhaps he will rat on Donald a bit, just to juice up sales. Bill's story needs to be told under oath, in many sessions before a special congressional investigation, a grand jury and in court. Bill might have been clever enough to dodge the bullet, but he knows things and Trump gave him desperate orders that he did not follow or did so in such a way as to cover his ass. From the moment Donald lost the election, Bill has been thinking about the future, but he was smart enough to cover his fat legal ass before that too. Time for the rat pack to cash in on books that make a vain attempt to cover their asses and screw over Trump, the more they screw him the higher the book sales and the cleaner they look. They just need to avoid appearing under oath because of it.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Will Bill Barr Spill the Beans on Donald Trump? | Vanity Fair 

*WILL BILL BARR SPILL THE BEANS ON DONALD TRUMP?*
*The former attorney general spent most of his time at the Justice Department licking Trump’s boots, but he wouldn’t back up Trump’s election lies. His new book could go either way—and could be a bellwether for the Trumpworld publishing market.*

Former attorney general *William Barr* is joining the pack of ex-Trump officials looking to capitalize on the controversies that turned them into household names. Three sources told Politico on Monday that Barr recently sold a book about his time running *Donald Trump*’s Justice Department. One of the people familiar with the deal added that Barr has started work on it in the last two months; it will be his first book.

After fleeing the coop, many former Trump officials see the publishing world as a logical next step. But not all of them are receiving a friendly welcome there. Given that Barr ended his reign on bad terms, refusing to go along with the former president’s election-fraud claims, he’s a more eligible candidate than some of his more loyal cohorts—never mind his months and months of loyal stoogedom before that. “I think [publishers] try to draw a line between those who are operating in reality or got off the train before it crashed and those who are living in Trumpworld in an alternative reality,” one person familiar with the industry told Politico. “It’s going to be tough to publish a lot of Trump administration officials.”

For instance, Trump trade adviser *Peter Navarro*’s initial attempts to sell a book were reportedly shot down, though “Navarro was seen as a kook before this, so it’s not as if Peter Navarro would have an easy time selling a book prior to the administration,” another source told the outlet. Interest in a possible *Jared Kushner* tome is mixed, which may speak to his lack of currency with his father-in-law’s base. “I don’t think he has a lot of credibility with the MAGA audience, which is where you need these books to sell like hotcakes,” said one publishing company employee who expressed disinterest in Kushner’s book pitch. “And then trying to publish it as liberal torture porn is not going to work either.”

One issue hopeful authors are being forced to confront: the diminishing returns of books tied in any way to the former president. A number of Trumpworld insiders have already inked successful deals: Earlier this month, former vice president *Mike Pence* accepted a two-book deal with Simon & Schuster reportedly worth an estimated $3 million to $4 million, making him the senior-most ex-Trump official to cash in so far. *Kellyanne Conway* is reportedly in the process of authoring a salacious, first-person Trump-era memoir complete with behind-the-scenes gossip, presumably sucking much of the air out of the proverbial room. Politico also reported that Trump Supreme Court pick Justice *Amy Coney Barrett* netted a $2 million advance to unironically author a book on why judges must remain unbiased. “There will only be a few more big books from the administration that succeed,” a publishing source told Politico. “I think Trump is fading much quicker from the national consciousness than people were banking on.”
*more...*


----------



## printer (Apr 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not quite, the base is selecting them BECAUSE the are sociopaths and narcissists, it's why it was love at first sight with Trump. Most don't even know what a sociopath is or could even care less, these people are not thinkers, they are feelers and operate off their conditioning with out much true introspection. Racism and bigotry are learned behaviors, conditioning, and their feelings filter out and distort the reality that doesn't fit their preconceived conceptions and ignore inconvenient facts. They are generally less psychological flexible and have difficulties adapting to new circumstances and realities, most cannot evolve.
> 
> Our conditioning runs deep and every sense and mental "object" has a feeling "tone" attached to it of desire, neutrality or aversion. This correlates with approach and avoidance behaviors found in all animals and is the very primal driver of awareness and higher consciousness itself and sits at the bottom of the emotional "stack" or layer cake. It's the fundamental thing that drives consciousness and subsequent behavior including higher thinking. We evolved our feelings first, then our higher emotions and behaviors like attachment and finally logical thought.
> 
> ...


Sorry for having you write so much. It was a joke, the 'no disrespect to gays' part meant as the funny bit, don't want to tar them in shame. Making fun of the, time was right for sociopaths and narcissists to come out due to a culture change brought on by Trump. "I am a sleazeball but that is ok because the president is one and people love it".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

printer said:


> Sorry for having you write so much. It was a joke, the 'no disrespect to gays' part meant as the funny bit, don't want to tar them in shame. Making fun of the, time was right for sociopaths and narcissists to come out due to a culture change brought on by Trump. "I am a sleazeball but that is ok because the president is one and people love it".


I know, I just felt like explaining to folks what drives people and help them to understand the political situation more clearly.

BTW: You mentioned you suffer from chronic pain in one of your posts and reducing or ending suffering is one of my things. Pain and suffering are two different things and if you take up a practice, you can pick them apart and laugh while in agony, I do. Here are a couple of links that can help with suffering and reduce your perceived pain, by experiencing it fully and not practicing avoidance, which has other side effects, but it takes practice. 

MBSR was created for you and 8 weeks should help quite a bit (it gets better the more you train), taking the course locally in person is best, but there is a pandemic on the go.
Online MBSR/Mindfulness (Free) (palousemindfulness.com)

If you want to know why I'm recommending this to you:
*What Science Can Teach Us About Practice*




The neuroscience of meditation can help us understand how practice shapes the mind, and offers fresh insight into concepts like mindfulness and suffering.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 21, 2021)

G - Grifters
O - Obstructionists
P - Pedophiles


----------



## printer (Apr 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I know, I just felt like explaining to folks what drives people and help them to understand the political situation more clearly.
> 
> BTW: You mentioned you suffer from chronic pain in one of your posts and reducing or ending suffering is one of my things. Pain and suffering are two different things and if you take up a practice, you can pick them apart and laugh while in agony, I do. Here are a couple of links that can help with suffering and reduce your perceived pain, by experiencing it fully and not practicing avoidance, which has other side effects, but it takes practice.
> 
> ...


I have been through pain management courses and have read up on it myself. With effort I can block it for a while but it is a constant effort and in the end the pain wins. Basically it is like having shingles over your whole body. So I do what I have to to keep it at bay. I am on a Facebook group (generally avoid FB) of people with the same affliction. I am at the far end of the scale. As an example last time I had my hair cut the woman used electric clippers and ran the tines across my scalp. This had my whole body in pain for two days where I could just try and be as imoble as possible (any movement just amplifies the pain). It was my fault, I told her I was sensitive to it and she used the shears anyway. I thought she was just lightly touching up some areas but she used them longer than I anticipated. Never letting anyone do it again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

printer said:


> I have been through pain management courses and have read up on it myself. With effort I can block it for a while but it is a constant effort and in the end the pain wins. Basically it is like having shingles over your whole body. So I do what I have to to keep it at bay. I am on a Facebook group (generally avoid FB) of people with the same affliction. I am at the far end of the scale. As an example last time I had my hair cut the woman used electric clippers and ran the tines across my scalp. This had my whole body in pain for two days where I could just try and be as imoble as possible (any movrement just amplifies the pain). It was my fault, I told her I was sensitive to it and she used the shere anyway. I thought she was just lightly touching up some areas but she used them longer than I anticipated. Never letting anyone do it again.


Mindfulness meditation uses a different method and does not block pain, but encourages you to experience it fully and paradoxically provide relief and less perceived pain. It takes practice though and is not the primary focus of the practice which is connecting to your body and thus your basic feelings that drive the whole mental machine. When we do this exercise and become adept, we can sense and be aware of our emotional state from moment to moment and thus the contents of our mind. It is by taking conscious control of the mind with our formal training that we bring our practice into the rest of our lives. We can rest in the senses and present moment because the senses operate in real time, the mind does not.

The video is informative and the course will get you going, way better than the way I started out in the seventies and eighties trying to puzzle my way through Buddhism! Good luck and I hope you don't suffer too much, I just wanted you to know there is a way out, of the suffering at least and perhaps much of the pain. In any case it makes ya happy independent of external conditions and is worth it for that alone. It is also the most effective treatment for depression and MBCT has become the standard therapy along with drugs of course, but many drop the drugs (under their doctors advice and consent) when they take up a practice.


----------



## printer (Apr 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mindfulness meditation uses a different method and does not block pain, but encourages you to experience it fully and paradoxically provide relief and less perceived pain. It takes practice though and is not the primary focus of the practice which is connecting to your body and thus your basic feelings that drive the whole mental machine. When we do this exercise and become adept, we can sense and be aware of our emotional state from moment to moment and thus the contents of our mind. It is by taking conscious control of the mind with our formal training that we bring our practice into the rest of our lives. We can rest in the senses and present moment because the senses operate in real time, the mind does not.
> 
> The video is informative and the course will get you going, way better than the way I started out in the seventies and eighties trying to puzzle my way through Buddhism! Good luck and I hope you don't suffer too much, I just wanted you to know there is a way out, of the suffering at least and perhaps much of the pain. In any case it makes ya happy independent of external conditions and is worth it for that alone. It is also the most effective treatment for depression and MBCT has become the standard therapy along with drugs of course, but many drop the drugs (under their doctors advice and consent) when they take up a practice.


Watched the vid. Half way she gives the experiment using heat as a pain trigger. I went through that with a neurologist. He stuck a needle into my hand to tough a nerve in order to measure the voltage potential it puts out. While doing that he was constantly looking at me asking me if I was ok. I said do what you need to, I can handle it as long as necessary. It really was very unpleasant but I was able to ignore it for as long as needed.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

printer said:


> Watched the vid. Half way she gives the experiment using heat as a pain trigger. I went through that with a neurologist. He stuck a needle into my hand to tough a nerve in order to measure the voltage potential it puts out. While doing that he was constantly looking at me asking me if I was ok. I said do what you need to, I can handle it as long as necessary. It really was very unpleasant but I was able to ignore it for as long as needed.


Avoidance is a perfectly natural and an appropriate response and strategy, but it comes with a price. The price is by practicing avoidance we are in a heightened physiological state of fight and flight. If pain is chronic so is the state of fight or flight, though it might not be at extreme levels. We kinda have two modes depending on where the needle on the gauge of autonomic response is: Fight or flight and rest, digest, repair and relaxation and you never really get to this point with avoidance responses. When in flight or fight mode blood flow patterns in the brain are redirected to the areas of use for facing an immediate threat by stress hormones and away from the PFC. When the lion is chasing yer ass you don't check your social calendar!

It's why I cut Taco some slack and why I figure he's irritable, chronic pain does that, along with avoidance.

Sit quietly in an upright position close your eyes and bring your focus to your senses. Next just count ten breaths and try to feel each breath, count in the pause between the out breath and in breath. See how far you get and if you lose count, start over. The counting is unimportant, feeling the breath is. Most smart people can't get past 5 without a major distraction, you'll see how busy it is in there!


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Gee, it's another GOP pedo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In this case an actual pedo. ie, sexually attracted to pre pubescent children.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


I couldn't watch this irrelevant bullshit falling out of Lindsay's mouth, he's irrelevant now and it burns his narcistic ass, he's now a nobody and not in the news. Like Trump he is fading away from public view and for Lindsay that is like death itself. I kinda think Donald wants to lay low, cause he's sweating now waiting for the hammer to drop as the cases against him build and D day approaches. He has faded away rather nicely and his hold on the public space has disappeared along with his twitter account.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

I wonder if they are running this on Fox in Florida? Looks like they wanna crank up the trouble between Donald and Mitch. 

I think Donald will be under indictment soon by somebody, they must be building conspiracy cases that involve others cause the delay in charging him with something is getting unusual, there are two states and no doubt the federal government building cases against him. 

Having Donald run around loose is beneficial though, they should give him his twitter account back on probation and point him at Mitch like a rabid dog!  
*Truthless*




If Trump’s such a great business man, why is he letting Josh Holmes make millions selling MAGA to Mitch McConnell? Shouldn’t Donald get a cut?


----------



## printer (Apr 22, 2021)

It would be funny if Trump get control of the GOP and winds up in jail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

printer said:


> It would be funny if Trump get control of the GOP and winds up in jail.


That is a possibility, Donald could run from his prison cell and capture the republican nomination. If he did, then was convicted of insurrection by a simple majority vote in both house and senate could bar him from holding office. This could cut the GOP off at the knees even before the election campaign began, they would have to fight for hard done by Donald all over again in the middle of 2024. Imagine fighting an election for someone doing time in state prison who was convicted of insurrection and is barred from holding office.

I know it sounds crazy and surreal, but we are talking about Donald and his base and the republicans can't win without them even in many ruby red states if they stay home. I hope Donald does run for the GOP nomination from his prison cell, by then the republicans would have sunk so low it would be possible for him to win it. If he thinks he can leverage his way out of a prison cell it will be a done deal. Donald won't like NY state prison at all, because he will be serving maximum security time, he has a large terrorist following and the judge and jury will receive hundreds of death threats when they convict him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

A what point does this bullshit become sedition? With Joe running the show, doing a great job and the democrats getting popularly supported stuff done, voting rights and HR1, the republicans are desperate for a reason. I don't think the wave of racism and bigotry will keep them on the beach of power, the undertow will drag them off the beach and drown them. I don't think the GOP is gonna do too well in state elections in 2022 with the shit they are trying, sure some red racist states, but over all, not so much. If Joe keeps up the good work, the democrats should at least hold the house and increase in the senate in 2022. It will require a careful mixture of popular action, good governance and patience. The republicans are a real and present danger to the republic and their own states, they no longer need Trump for this either.

If they do this and attempt to alter the vote count, it will end up in court, someone will end up in prison and the GOP will end up with shit on their faces as Trump loses to Joe yet again. The elected republicans are a mixture of morons and conmen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Arizona Republicans to begin auditing 2020 ballots in effort to undermine election results | Arizona | The Guardian

*Arizona Republicans to begin auditing 2020 ballots in effort to undermine election results*
*Audit will include a hand recount of all 2.1m ballots cast in Maricopa county in alarming consequence of Trump’s baseless lies*

Nearly five months after Joe Biden was declared the official winner of the presidential race in Arizona, state Republicans are set to begin their own audit of millions of ballots, an unprecedented move many see as a thinly-veiled effort to continue to undermine confidence in the 2020 election results.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

Who would have though the senate republicans would break on hate crimes, but Mitch would have a hard time from his wife I guess if he didn't get behind it.

Next place they are gonna break is on police reform, they have their lone black senator from SC as point man on negotiating with the democrats over it. He drives a car though, has kids and more importantly had some black support to get elected. It looks like the republican's are gonna try to negotiate and try a compromise on police reform. Even a compromise bill will be good for the democrats and drive the GOP base mad with rage, it can be strengthened later. Donald will most likely speak out about any police reform bill, he knows his base would approve and it will hurt Mitch with the party base.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Senate passes anti-Asian American hate crime bill - POLITICO

*Senate passes anti-Asian American hate crime bill*
*The bill soared through the chamber despite Democrats' earlier fears of a Republican filibuster.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

Looks like Mitch is changing tactics, compromise is the new order of the day. The obstruction wasn't working with the electorate and he's clearly worried about Joe's coattails in 2022. Joe ain't Obama, Joe is white as snow and is cutting deeply into independents and giving cover for progressive legislation that Obama could only dream of.

The vaccine roll out has become very popular among older voters and they are even more impressed, as the hospitals fill with the unvaccinated young while they are vaccinated and protected. Mitch is worried, that's what the sudden change in tactics is all about, he will try to blunt the impact of any legislation they pass and at least has a position other than, NO!

Meanwhile he will have Donald breathing down his neck, trying to con more money from the base with the usual dog whistles and culture wars. HR-1 will cut off his dark money and if he doesn't come around, the corporate cash is history, look for movement on voters rights, that's where the corporate donor focus is and Mitch is heavily dependent on that money. The ice is breaking up.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Republican Infrastructure Plan Outlines $568 Billion In Spending : NPR


*Countering Biden, Senate Republicans Unveil Smaller $568 Billion Infrastructure Plan*
Senate Republicans have released a $568 billion infrastructure proposal to counter the more than $2 trillion package unveiled by President Biden early this month.

The five-year GOP proposal is unlikely to gain much, if any, support from Democrats, but the outline serves as a benchmark for any future negotiations on a bipartisan bill. Sen. Shelley Moore Capito, R-W.Va., told reporters in the Capitol that she and the top Republicans on the committees that oversee infrastructure policies shared the information with the White House and have been in touch with Biden about their proposal.
*more...*


----------



## printer (Apr 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Mitch is changing tactics, compromise is the new order of the day. The obstruction wasn't working with the electorate and he's clearly worried about Joe's coattails in 2022. Joe ain't Obama, Joe is white as snow and is cutting deeply into independents and giving cover for progressive legislation that Obama could only dream of.
> 
> The vaccine roll out has become very popular among older voters and they are even more impressed, as the hospitals fill with the unvaccinated young while they are vaccinated and protected. Mitch is worried, that's what the sudden change in tactics is all about, he will try to blunt the impact of any legislation they pass and at least has a position other than, NO!
> 
> ...


They are complaining it is a trojan horse to implement the green new deal. Yeah so, what is wrong with that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

printer said:


> They are complaining it is a trojan horse to implement the green new deal. Yeah so, what is wrong with that?


They are pandering to their base and the oil and gas energy interests who are now one of their few sources of cash in the senate, where there a few small dollar donors. The green new deal is necessary to meet carbon targets, reduce oil dependency and contain Russia buy cutting into it's primary export. America has to upgrade and security harden it's power grid as part of the infrastructure plan (us too, integrated grid), this is how it's done. Mitch won't be able to compromise that one down, too many goodies for too many states and I think his hold over his caucus is starting to loosen, there are signs and his change in tactics is one of them.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 22, 2021)

Here is another top tier shitstain spewing super shit ....

Fuck Ted Cruz ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

*Why ‘The Republican Party is Beyond Salvation -- Even Without Trump’*





Washington Post Opinion Columnist Max Boot joins Zerlina Maxwell to discuss his latest piece on what’s wrong with the Republican party, and why it may not survive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

Opinion | The Republican Party is beyond salvation — even without Trump - The Washington Post 
*Opinion: The Republican Party is beyond salvation — even without Trump*
That was a very telling comment that Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) posted on Twitter last week. He noted that tweets from President Biden’s account “are limited and, when they come, unimaginably conventional” and that his “public comments are largely scripted.” In Cornyn’s mind, this “invites the question: is he really in charge?”

On one level, this shows a senior Republican senator — someone who is seen as a staid establishmentarian — trying to spread smarmy insinuations that the president has lost his marbles and is being manipulated by shadowy leftists. That’s an article of faith on the conspiratorial far right that has now migrated to the mainstream despite the total lack of any substantiating evidence. When called out by Chris Wallace on Fox News, Cornyn retreated to the usual, despicable defense of conspiracy theorists: “I simply asked a question.” _I didn’t say the moon landing was faked — I was only asking if it was!_

But what is even more disturbing about Cornyn’s tweet is the upside-down assumption that it’s normal for a president to spew deranged, ungrammatical, abusive tweets — and that there is something wrong with a president who refuses to do so. Most people thought that President Donald Trump’s tweets were bonkers — but for a large portion of the GOP, they have now become the standard by which his successors will be judged. Republicans have gone down the rabbit hole where sanity and sobriety are inexplicable and indeed suspicious.

This is a sign of how the Republican Party is adjusting to post-Trump life. It has embraced Trumpism without Trump. This is not really a set of policy preferences; the GOP in 2020 passed on a platform beyond allegiance to the Orange Emperor’s whims. It is more of a mindless, obnoxious attitude — it’s all about “owning the libs,” spreading conspiracy theories, and waging culture wars as a way to rile up the rabid base and keep the cash register ringing.

Three of the major tenets of the Trumpified GOP have been on public view the past week — if you can bear to watch.

_Hostility to science_: Watch the video of Rep. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) yapping at Anthony S. Fauci, one of the nation’s leading infectious-disease experts, like an enraged chihuahua. “Dr. Fauci, when is the time?” Jordan kept asking. He wanted to know when it was “time to pull back on masking” and “physical distancing.” “When do Americans get their freedoms back? ... What is low enough? Give me a number.” Fauci tried to explain that restrictions could be lifted as infection rates got lower. But for Jordan, this had nothing to do with eliciting information — it was all about showing his contempt for a leading scientist and demonstrating that he is much more exercised about prudent public health restrictions than about a virus that has already killed more than 567,000 Americans. It’s no surprise that vaccination rates are lower in counties that Trump won than in counties that voted for Biden.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

Figured I'd beat Captain Q to the punch  
Missouri Republicans Knowingly Backed an Alleged Child Sex Abuser. There Should Be Accountability. | Washington Monthly 

*Missouri Republicans Knowingly Backed an Alleged Child Sex Abuser. There Should Be Accountability.*

A deeply disturbing story has been unfolding for months in Missouri, below the scrutiny and attention of the national press. It involves alleged child molestation and abuse by a conservative pastor turned elected official, and a state Republican Party that apparently turned blind eye to it during election season in order to secure victory before expelling him only yesterday.

On September 29th, the _Kansas City Star_ published a shocking exposé detailing allegations of horrific abuse by Missouri House candidate Rick Roeber, a conservative pastor. Roeber is alleged to have engaged in a pattern of physical, psychological, and sexual abuse of his children, including two aged just 9 and 5 at the time. He is also alleged to have drowned puppies in a pond, an example of the psychological trauma and cruelty he apparently inflicted.

Despite the devastating allegations, Roeber nevertheless went on to win his election, defeating Democrat Chris Hager by just 301 votes in Missouri’s conservative-leaning 34th district.

The Missouri House rejected Roeber’s resignation, choosing to expel him instead on Wednesday. That is the bare minimum of decency, but it is also far too late. And the Missouri Republican Party still has much to answer for.

Not only did the party fail to vet Mr. Roeber in even the most perfunctory way, but it also did not take active steps to prevent his election after his actions were exposed. A representative for the Missouri GOP claimed there was “nothing they could do” and that they “expected the voters to take care of it.” The Jackson County GOP Chair David Lightner even insisted that not intervening was the right thing to do, because he believed the accusations were somehow partisan despite coming from _Roeber’s own family_. Worse, he felt that bygones should be bygones.



> Even as House lawmakers prepare to oust only the second member in their history, Jackson County GOP Chairman David Lightner said he would not have supported intervening in Roeber’s candidacy if he knew about the allegations earlier.
> “I personally feel that if someone is, they’ve got that sort of past but they’ve made themselves better… I go on how they’ve improved themselves in life,” he said, adding that some county Republicans believed the accusations were driven by “partisan politics.”


After all, what’s a little child sexual between friends as long as you say you say you found Jesus later? GOP officials, meanwhile, are remaining mum as to the extent of their contacts with Roeber after the story broke. Missouri Republican campaign officials took the district off their target list–but again, that’s a bare minimum. And we do not know what may have been done to support him behind the scenes:



> None of Jackson County’s four Republican state representatives responded to inquiries about how much contact Roeber had with local and state-level GOP officials while running for his late wife’s seat.


Roeber’s personality was a red flag for some, but GOP officials overlooked it because of the professed redemption story:
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

Presenting the next republican presidential nominee, The Trumps will be in prison by the presidential primaries, so the field will be open for the biggest slime ball and low life. Provided Donald doesn't run from his prison cell. Maybe Josh will ask for Putin's help too, he had better vote against any new sanctions or measures against Russia, or Vlad might cut off his support! They will have to put more lipstick on the pig than this clown has in his purse, but many Americans are eager for a "white man's" homeland. There were recently over 70 million proven voting racist moral failures in America. Many went independent out of shame, but they will still betray their constitution and country at the sound of a dog whistle.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hawley lone ‘no’ vote on anti-Asian hate crimes bill (nypost.com)

*Sen. Hawley lone ‘no’ vote on anti-Asian hate crimes bill*
The US Senate passed a bill aimed at tracking anti-Asian hate crimes Thursday by an overwhelming majority of 94-1 — with Sen. Josh Hawley the lone “no” vote.

The COVID-19 Hate Crimes Act would direct the Justice Department to expedite its review of anti-Asian racist harassment and attacks — which have spiked nationwide during the coronavirus pandemic — and to coordinate with local law enforcement to bolster reporting of those incidents. The House is expected to vote on the bill next month.

In a statement, Hawley (R-MO) criticized the bill as “too broad.”

“As a former prosecutor, my view is it’s dangerous to simply give the federal government open-ended authority to define a whole new class of federal hate crime incidents,” he said.

In a referendum on the bill last week, 92 senators voted for it and six Republicans voted against, Hawley among them.

Sen. Mazie Hirono (D-HI), who authored and introduced the bill, said in a statement Thursday, “We will send a powerful message of solidarity to the AAPI community that the Senate won’t be a bystander as anti-Asian violence surges in our country.”

Reports of Anti-Asian hate crimes have surged across the United State in the past year. In New York City, at least two Asian people reported racist incidents to the police just this week.

On Tuesday, a man on the subway screamed at a 28-year-old Asian woman, “F–k you, you Asian b—h! Don’t f–k with me! I’m gonna slap you!’” And on Monday, a 31-year-old man was punched in the face unprovoked in Midtown around 11:30 p.m., according to the NYPD.

Hawley on Thursday appeared focused on other aspects of the coronavirus.

Hours earlier, the Missouri Republican and Sen. Mike Braun (R-IN) introduced the COVID-19 Origin Act of 2021 to the Senate. Hawley says the act requires the Biden administration to “declassify intelligence related to any potential links between the Wuhan Institute of Virology and the origins of the COVID pandemic.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 22, 2021)

Another shitstain that needs no introduction...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385297397430034436


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

Mitch is gonna end up begging Garland to put Trump away, if NY and Georgia don't do it first! He wants his corporate cash back and voting rights along with HR1 are gonna pass, even if they have to bust the filibuster to do it. Manchin better rake in as much dark money as he can, cause soon he will have to show and tell on this and voting rights too. I figure Joe is talking to him and cutting deals for infrastructure goodies with him for a package deal. The republicans are being flexible enough so as not to appear intransient, but that's just a tactical move on Mitch's part with no real meaning behind it.

I think the republicans actions at the state level to suppress the vote and other crazy shit are gonna hurt them in 2022, particularly if voting rights and HR1 pass. If the democrats keep the house and gain a few seats in the senate it opens up a whole new world of possibilities. Until then much can be done with the power in hand to investigate and prosecute the guilty, 2021 will be a year of reckoning for many, including Trump. 

Mitch just needs to make sure he's locked up by primary season, but really the party has already been destroyed and is circling the drain, it just takes awhile before ya hear the gurgling sounds. They can't change, the base is getting crazier, their only hope would be open primaries in all 50 states.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*A Trump-McConnell power struggle creates landmines in GOP quest to retake Congress*
*It’s forcing congressional leadership to tread lightly and avoid setting off an explosion that does real damage to the party.*
WASHINGTON — The Republican primaries for the 2022 midterms are fast becoming a battlefield for control of the party.

Most presidents — particularly a defeated one-termer — slip quietly away and allow the highest-ranking elected officials in the party to take the reins. Not Donald Trump.

After laying low in the months after he left office in January, Trump has in recent weeks increased his public presence. He has trashed Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell as a "son of a bitch," endorsed primary challengers against sitting Republican members of Congress he deems disloyal and attempted to divert GOP fundraising away from the party and into his own political organizations.

For congressional Republican leaders responsible for winning back the House and the Senate, the post-Trump landscape is becoming a treacherous minefield with no historical playbook to help them navigate it. The growing power struggle could have repercussions in the 2022 elections, when the party hopes to seize control of Democrats’ narrow majorities in the House and the Senate.

Party officials recognize that Trump retains loyalty among the Republican base and that his endorsements carry weight. They fear he could anoint loyal but unelectable candidates in primaries, who then squander winnable seats. They also worry he may sabotage nominees he dislikes by withholding his endorsement, or by demotivating party voters with groundless claims about election fraud, like in the Georgia runoffs that gave Democrats Senate control.

Trump’s antics are a distraction, senior members of the party say, and dilutes their message in a way that helps Democrats.

“Everyday we re-litigate 2020, Joe Biden wins because we’re not talking about his record and the bad policies he’s trying to implement,” Matt Gorman, former communications director for the NRCC, the House GOP campaign arm, told NBC News.

McConnell has tried to keep his party focused on criticizing Biden’s agenda, including opposing the $1.9 trillion Covid-19 relief bill and Democrats’ proposal to raise taxes to pay for a far-reaching infrastructure bill.

“A midterm election is always run on basically just an opposition to the sitting president. That is what the Dems did successfully in 2018, they just said, ‘We hate Trump, vote for us,’” a longtime Republican strategist who requested anonymity to speak frankly about strategy, said. Democrats picked up 40 seats in the House and handed Nancy Pelosi the speaker’s gavel once again.

Instead, this cycle, Trump is focused on repeating false claims about the 2020 election. Speaking to a room full of Republican donors recently, Trump attacked McConnell for not objecting to the Electoral College count on Jan. 6. The Senate leader also gave a fiery speech suggesting the former president could be criminally charged.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

No comment required, but we do have video and YouTube these days, as well as memories.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


HYPOCRISY
*Kayleigh McEnany to Biden: ‘A president shouldn’t inflame tensions’*
In the run-up to the verdict in the Derek Chauvin trial this Tuesday, former Trump White House Press Secretary and current Fox...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 23, 2021)

Cockroaches all looking to get attention- its like repubes greatest hits . Brett “ i like calendars “ Kavanaugh forgets he “ loves beer “ and assaulting women.

Incorrigible then ?


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 23, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Cockroaches all looking to get attention- its like repubes greatest hits . Brett “ i like calendars “ Kavanaugh forgets he “ loves beer “ and assaulting women.
> 
> Incorrigible then ?
> 
> View attachment 4885767


That is not what the ruling states at all.

I'm no fan of Kavanaugh at all, but he's right on this. People are intentionally misinterpreting the ruling to bash him. They're pulling a Fox News / OAN / RT hit job and it's disgraceful.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> That is not what the ruling states at all.
> 
> I'm no fan of Kavanaugh at all, but he's right on this. People are intentionally misinterpreting the ruling to bash him. They're pulling a Fox News / OAN / RT hit job and it's disgraceful.


Yeah? They are getting laptops from blind guys and saying that it was proof that Kavanaugh was whatever shit they photoshopped?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 23, 2021)

One year ago .... UV up the ass.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385450448321056768


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> One year ago .... UV up the ass.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385450448321056768


And about 5 months later 73 million moral morons voted for him to do it all over again. They fought hard to make him dictator for life and some even tried to stage an insurrection by sacking the capital. Racism and bigotry not only make people stupid and amoral, it drives them crazy too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

Someone is gonna kill this cocksucker one day, or perhaps he might end up in prison with Trump. If given a chance this asshole would be supervising hundreds of death camps for brown and black people, a final solution to the race problem in America. Hate crimes against humanity hiding out as policy is his specialty.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Texas, Stephen Miller sue to force deportation of children, other migrants due to pandemic | TheHill 

*Texas, Stephen Miller sue to force deportation of children, other migrants due to pandemic*

The state of Texas, with assistance by former President Trump aide Stephen Miller, filed another suit challenging President Biden’s immigration policies on Thursday, turning to the courts to force the administration to expel all migrants using a law that allows swift deportation in the name of the coronavirus pandemic.

The Biden administration has been relying heavily on a Trump-era "Title 42" rule to quickly deport a majority of those who attempt to cross the southern border, but it has made exceptions for unaccompanied children and some families.

Texas’s suit argues that the administration’s “abandonment of their authority” under the law means “more Texans will be exposed to Covid-19, more Texans will contract Covid-19, more Texans will die of Covid-19 and Texas will incur significant costs in terms of health care and law enforcement resources.”

In March alone, the Biden administration used its Title 42 authorities to expel more than 100,000 of the 172,000 people who crossed the southwest border, many of them single adults. Another 68,000-plus were expelled under Title 8, which allows deportation of those who violated immigration law by entering the country between ports of entry.

Still, the Biden administration is dealing with record numbers of children in government custody along with pressure to ensure proper coronavirus protocols in both its facilities and for Department of Homeland Security (DHS) workers.

As of Wednesday, the government had more than 21,000 children in custody.

The suit, filed in U.S. District Court for the northern district of Texas, argues the Biden administration violated the Administrative Procedures Act, among other laws, and asks for an injunction to force DHS to “return all covered aliens to Mexico” or detain them for at least 14 days before release. 

DHS did not respond to request for comment. But administration officials have repeatedly said they would not use Title 42 or any other law that would leave children stranded alone on the other side of the border.

“We have a number of unaccompanied minors, children who are coming into the country without their families. What we are not doing, what the last administration did was separate those kids, rip them from the arms of their parents at the border. We are not doing that,” White House press secretary Jen Psaki said in February.

“These kids, we have a couple of options. We can send them back home and do a dangerous journey back. We are not doing that, either. That is also putting them at risk. We can quickly transfer them from CBP to these HHS-run facilities,” she added, referring to U.S. Customs and Border Protection and the Department of Health and Human Services. 

Critics called the Texas suit an attack on children, given that exceptions to Title 42 have largely gone to minors
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

*'She Mowed Him Down': Sen. Kennedy Grills Stacey Abrams On Georgia Law *





Sen. John Kennedy, R-La., questioned Georgia Democrat Stacey Abrams this week during a Senate Judiciary Committee hearing on voting rights, seemingly trying to stump Abrams. The panel discusses.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> That is not what the ruling states at all.
> 
> I'm no fan of Kavanaugh at all, but he's right on this. People are intentionally misinterpreting the ruling to bash him. They're pulling a Fox News / OAN / RT hit job and it's disgraceful.


So, these direct quotes from justices. Are they "hit jobs"?

_Justice Brett Kavanaugh, who wrote the majority opinion, said the kind of discretionary sentencing followed by Mississippi "has resulted in numerous sentences less than life without parole for defendants who otherwise would have received mandatory life-without-parole sentences."

Justice Sonia Sotomayor dissented, joined by Justice Stephen Breyer and Justice Elena Kagan. She wrote that the court's earlier rulings said a lifetime sentence for a juvenile offender is disproportionate for all but the rarest children whose crimes represent irreparable corruption.

"The question is whether the state, at some point, must consider whether a juvenile offender has demonstrated maturity and rehabilitation sufficient to merit a chance at life beyond the prison in which he has grown up. For most, the answer is yes," she wrote_

The difference between Democrats and Republicans cannot be more clearly shown than in the differences IN OPINION between Kavanaugh and Sotomayor. 

Kavanaugh: "has resulted in numerous sentences less than life". He wants blood. Justice isn't in his consideration whatsoever. Just mindlessly apply the law when the person isn't a rich white man. In his world, rich white men never face mandatory maximum penalties. Kavanaugh sexually assaulted a girl and nobody in his party seemed to be concerned about it. 

Sotomayor: "the state must at some point consider whether a juvenile offender has demonstrated maturity and rehabilitation. " Simply recognizing the fact that a life prison sentence for a fifteen year old kid meets the threshold for cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Kavanaugh sexually assaulted a girl and nobody in his party seemed to be concerned about it.


Sen Sheldon White house seems concerned and is investigating the "investigation" under the Trump administration. If he can demonstrate that he lied during his confirmation hearing, he can force his resignation, or have a very messy and very public impeachment trial.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sen Sheldon White house seems concerned and is investigating the "investigation" under the Trump administration. If he can demonstrate that he lied during his confirmation hearing, he can force his resignation, or have a very messy and very public impeachment trial.


what investigation? (rhetorical)


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 23, 2021)

Good posts, gentlemen. Unfortunately though Justice Taco has you guys on ignore, me thinks.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good posts, gentlemen. Unfortunately though Justice Taco has you guys on ignore, me thinks.


lulz

Yes, Taco can't handle people pointing out how he is so often wrong. Naturally, I've been his ignore list. Been there for a couple of years, I think. 

lol at "hit jobs". Taco was never shy about exaggeration.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> Yes, Taco can't handle people pointing out how he is so often wrong. Naturally, I've been his ignore list. Been there for a couple of years, I think.
> 
> lol at "hit jobs". Taco was never shy about exaggeration.


He’s missing out on much needed wisdom.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 23, 2021)

Not sure which party team she will align ( repub puppet or Independent ) ... in Cali .
But I also say *HELL NO *. Non qualified and a trump fan , better off electing a ferret..... 

Still waiting for planet to spin off axis and head toward the sun.
Jeezus , 21st century sucks 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385659727045038080


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s missing out on much needed wisdom.


I believe he is suffering from a lot of physical pain from what I can gather and I infer it is impacting his mood. Though politeness was never his strong point and most folks hate to be wrong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 24, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Not sure which party team she will align ( repub puppet or Independent ) ... in Cali .
> But I also say *HELL NO *. Non qualified and a trump fan , better off electing a ferret.....
> 
> Still waiting for planet to spin off axis and head toward the sun.
> ...


She's running as a republican because she is a republican. She was a huge Trump supporter until he said derogatory things about transgender people. (Go figure.)


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good posts, gentlemen. Unfortunately though Justice Taco has you guys on ignore, me thinks.


so perfect; cops love their own echo chamber where no one can talk back to them or they have to see anothers' thoughts because only theirs matters.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s missing out on much needed wisdom.


you don't expand/grow when you surround yourself with yourself.


----------



## printer (Apr 24, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you don't expand/grow when you surround yourself with yourself.


What do you mean? If you give 100% of yourself to yourself, you have 200%.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 24, 2021)

*we ( I ) agree ...

*


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 24, 2021)

printer said:


> What do you mean? If you give 100% of yourself to yourself, you have 200%.


1 x 0 = now it's up to you to guess which represents the 1 and which represents the 0.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

*Wait, Why Is GOP Demanding To Investigate Black Lives Matter In Jan. 6 Probe?*





Rep. Hakeem Jeffries and Chris Hayes discuss Leader Kevin McCarthy’s call for the January 6th commission to include the Black Lives Matter protests and “antifa.”


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 26, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/holidays-lifestyle-alabama-memorial-day-mississippi-e37cbab5452e13bfd10073648cafd363

MONTGOMERY, Ala. (AP) — State offices were closed Monday in Alabama and Mississippi for Confederate Memorial Day, which a watchdog group used to call for the removal of additional monuments to the Confederacy.

The Montgomery-based Southern Poverty Law Center, in a statement, said Confederate symbols erected by Southern heritage groups were used by white supremacists “as tools of racial terror” and said 170 were removed across the nation last year.

“We recognize that removing these symbols is only the first step. We must work for racial justice and an honest reckoning with our country’s past and present. That cannot be accomplished by removing a memorial or renaming a school, but it is a necessary step,” said the statement.

Alabama and Mississippi have two more Confederate-related state holidays besides Confederate Memorial Day. Both states jointly observe Robert E. Lee Day with Martin Luther King, Jr. Day in January, and Alabama marks the birthday of Confederate President Jefferson Davis in February. Mississippi marks Davis’s birthday on federal Memorial Day in May.

Confederate Memorial Day was made a state holiday in Alabama in 1901, the same year the state’s Constitution, which was intended to guarantee white supremacy, was approved.

South Carolina will mark Confederate Memorial Day on May 10. Texas observes Confederate Heroes Day in January.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://apnews.com/article/holidays-lifestyle-alabama-memorial-day-mississippi-e37cbab5452e13bfd10073648cafd363
> View attachment 4887921
> MONTGOMERY, Ala. (AP) — State offices were closed Monday in Alabama and Mississippi for Confederate Memorial Day, which a watchdog group used to call for the removal of additional monuments to the Confederacy.
> 
> ...


Didn't Justice John Roberts mention the "new south" in saying voter's rights were no longer required as justification for over turning civil rights laws for African Americans? This and the hundreds of voter suppression laws that red states are enacting must be heaping shit on his face by the ton. Perhaps he and some other SCOTUS justices should crawl out from under the pile when it comes to new voters rights and HR1. Gerrymandering and racism gives you the Jim Jordans, Matt Gaetzs and other radical right psychos that not even the republicans could control. These people and the process that put them there are a real and present danger to the country and constitution. Besides they no longer have a political home, but are wandering the political wilderness along with many of the actual conservatives you see on TV shitting on the republicans.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 26, 2021)

A Section of Trump Border Wall in South Texas Cost $27 Million a Mile. It’s Being Foiled by $5 Ladders.


“Ladders and walls go together like peas and carrots,” says one McAllen Border Patrol agent.




www.texasmonthly.com


----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2021)

*Company hired for Arizona recount asks to keep procedures secret*
Lawyers for Cyber Ninja, the Florida-based company hired by the Arizona state Senate to lead a recount of ballots in the 2020 election, are asking a court to keep its recount procedures secret and out of public view, The Arizona Republic reported.
The request comes as the Arizona Democratic Party and Maricopa County Supervisor Steve Gallardo filed a lawsuit against the state Senate to stop the recount altogether, arguing that it violates a number of election laws.
Cyber Ninja was hired to recount the 2.1 million general election ballots in Maricopa County.

Judge Christopher Coury last week asked the company to turn over its procedures amid questions raised about voter privacy and the security of the county's ballots, according to the Republic.
The company argued that such a move would compromise the recount and divulge protected trade secrets, adding that the documents are covered by legislative privilege. 

"This is a simple case that asks for simple relief: that agents of the Arizona Senate who purport to be conducting an ‘audit’ of Maricopa County’s election results follow state law and ensure the safety and security of ballots, voting equipment, and voters’ personal information," Attorney Roopali Desai told the Republic. 








Company hired for Arizona recount asks to keep procedures secret


Lawyers for Cyber Ninja, the Florida-based company hired by the Arizona state Senate to lead a recount of ballots in the 2020 election, are asking a court to keep its recount procedu…




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> A Section of Trump Border Wall in South Texas Cost $27 Million a Mile. It’s Being Foiled by $5 Ladders.
> 
> 
> “Ladders and walls go together like peas and carrots,” says one McAllen Border Patrol agent.
> ...


It is hard to laugh at something we have paid so much money for that is a complete waste.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

The FBI will be involved in this shit and is probably collecting evidence now, not just on the audit, but on those making the threats against public officials too. 

Outrageous, if Joe and the democrats are gonna go hard on a legislative agenda and police reform, they might as well step on these cockroaches with a terrorist watch list, new gun laws and regulations. They might as well make it a crime to conspire to disenfranchise or limit the voting rights or opportunities of American citizens. It's a crime to conspire or to to try to rob a bank, you don't need to do it to get nailed for it. Why should they get free kicks at the can and suffer no consequences for attacking the constitutional rights of American citizens or conspiring to do so?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Frank Figliuzzi Says AZ Republicans Are ‘Burning Themselves Down With Extremism’*






Former FBI assistant director for counterintelligence Frank Figliuzzi, former assistant secretary of counterterrorism and threat prevention at DHS Elizabeth Neumann, former Senator Claire McCaskill, and NBC News political reporter Vaughn Hillyard discuss Arizona Republicans ordering an audit of the 2020 election votes in Maricopa County, despite three previous reviews finding no fraud.


----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2021)

*Arizona Audit Underway*
*OAN Newsroom
UPDATED 8:27 AM PT – Monday, April 26, 2021*

Ballot counters are working hard in Arizona to snuff-out voting irregularities in last year’s presidential election and fight off Democrat attempts to derail them.

On Sunday, forensic experts confirmed they are examining thousands of ballots cast in November as part of the audit in the Grand Canyon State. They are using ultra-violet lights to search for ballot watermarks and weed-out phony ballots.

Additionally, auditors have been split into several groups with some examining mail-in ballots and others inspecting ballot folders, envelopes along with other related items.

Democrat Party officials have tried to challenge the audit in court and they are deploying their operatives in the mainstream media in an attempt downplay the severity of election fraud as well as discredit Republican challenges to election security.

Arizona Republicans were able to continue the audit after thwarting Democrat attempts to derail the audit this weekend. On Friday, Democrats filed a temporary restraining order to stop auditors from counting the ballots. They later retreated from their position after a judge ordered them to pay $1 million if they lost their legal challenge.

The chair of the Arizona GOP, Dr. Kelly Ward, commented on the victory and gave insight into what’s to come. She said the state’s Supreme Court is set to make a decision to prevent Democrat attempts to stop the audit. The Arizona justices believe an audit is a constitutional right that protects election integrity and ensures the separation of powers.

Ward is now asking all Americans to keep watching the audit in real-time and reach out to support this effort to save U.S. elections.

Meanwhile, Trump-era trade advisor Peter Navarro has been looking ahead to a similar audit in Georgia. He predicts an audit would likely reveal election fraud in the 2020 election just as it is in Arizona. Navarro added, the scale of voter fraud in Georgia is “much larger than in Arizona” and cited preliminary estimates.

The former Trump administration advisor believes election officials let fraud slide through due to collusion between Georgia officials and Democrat Party operatives. He stressed these audit will reveal patterns of systemic fraud that were used by Democrats in battleground states last year.









Arizona Audit Underway


Ballot counters are working hard in Arizona to snuff-out voting irregularities in last year's presidential election and fight off Democrat attempts to derail them.




www.oann.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm like a fucking moth to a flame, the fire that is burning down the country south of the border. Civil war 2, only this time in the aftermath, reconstruction will be real, in their faces and up their asses. It might take a little time and a few election cycles, but there is no going back, they are politically dead white men walking and deep down they know it.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'Pure lunacy': See GOP governor's warning for his own party*





Gov. Larry Hogan (R-MD) warns his own party saying that conspiracies could prevent Republicans from retaking power in Washington.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 27, 2021)

printer said:


> *Arizona Audit Underway*
> *OAN Newsroom
> UPDATED 8:27 AM PT – Monday, April 26, 2021*
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 27, 2021)

printer said:


> *Arizona Audit Underway*
> *OAN Newsroom
> UPDATED 8:27 AM PT – Monday, April 26, 2021*
> 
> ...


Let the GOP recount begin!


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 27, 2021)

What's going on in Arizona isn't a recount. It's a Trump rally.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 27, 2021)

They got one going for Michigan now too. I hit a paywall on the Mlive so can't post the story. I think I heard in first on Maddow last night. These Liberty University 'I am not racist, but' types that we have unfortunately had take over our Republican party are really going all out for Trump who is also not above using foreign propaganda to keep their scam alive.



>


Looks like more bullshit attacks from Texas (who along with Florida have gained seats due to Trump's census scam).

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/politics/2021/01/11/judge-names-antrim-county-election-investigators-can-released/6620998002/



> A Michigan judge denied an effort Monday morning to conceal the identities of the "forensic investigators" behind an analysis that spurred unsubstantiated election fraud claims from supporters of President Donald Trump.
> 
> On Dec. 14, attorney Matthew DePerno and his client, Antrim County resident William Bailey, successfully urged Judge Kevin Elsenheimer to allow the release of a 23-page report on voting machines in the county. Michigan officials called the report inaccurate and misleading, but Trump, who lost the state by 154,000 votes, said it showed "massive fraud."
> 
> ...



Looking him up it looks like he is just another liar working Trump's scam.


>



I forget which troll it was pushing this stuff here. Or where it was, but I remember some account bringing it up.


>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> They got one going for Michigan now too. I hit a paywall on the Mlive so can't post the story. I think I heard in first on Maddow last night. These Liberty University 'I am not racist, but' types that we have unfortunately had take over our Republican party are really going all out for Trump who is also not above using foreign propaganda to keep their scam alive.


Why do I have the feeling that some of these people are gonna go to prison over this bullshit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> They got one going for Michigan now too. I hit a paywall on the Mlive so can't post the story. I think I heard in first on Maddow last night. These Liberty University 'I am not racist, but' types that we have unfortunately had take over our Republican party are really going all out for Trump who is also not above using foreign propaganda to keep their scam alive.


Future redistricting will produce many thin pie piece shaped districts with the thin edge of the wedge extending into cities or suburbs and the wider end in the country side for more balanced rural/urban districts where possible. Most cities will share districts with large surrounding rural areas where possible. Straight geographic lines where possible for a better democracy. Gerrymandering leads to political extremes, right and left, balanced districts leads to balanced policy and a more centrist and stable electorate.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why do I have the feeling that some of these people are gonna go to prison over this bullshit.


Hopefully. This shit is criminal.




DIY-HP-LED said:


> Future redistricting will produce many thin pie piece shaped districts with the thin edge of the wedge extending into cities or suburbs and the wider end in the country side for more balanced rural/urban districts where possible. Most cities will share districts with large surrounding rural areas where possible. Straight geographic lines where possible for a better democracy. Gerrymandering leads to political extremes, right and left, balanced districts leads to balanced policy and a more centrist and stable electorate.


Again I hope this happens, but right now the Republicans are showing that this scam is still ongoing because they are not letting up. 

It all comes down to if Trump exposing their propaganda machine so utterly and if the Democrats were able to pick back up enough power (DC and 201 to stop this insurrection scam that Trump and the Republicans have been hard pushing since at least 2014. 

The long con is exposed and the con men are all just saying fuck it and going with it. Who knows how this ends. 

And it is not just us. France is on the verge of electing a far right fucknut into office too. UK still has Boris, Mexico has whatever is going on with that guy, Putin is still pulling shit, China really really wants to annihilate the last bits of resistance in their region, there is a global pandemic that is walking though another nuclear power nation in India. 

So yeah, I hope shit like gerrymandering that the Republicans got to do in 2010 (Tea Party scam) and stuffing judges under Trump, is actually understood enough to be stopped.


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Future redistricting will produce many thin pie piece shaped districts with the thin edge of the wedge extending into cities or suburbs and the wider end in the country side for more balanced rural/urban districts where possible. Most cities will share districts with large surrounding rural areas where possible. Straight geographic lines where possible for a better democracy. Gerrymandering leads to political extremes, right and left, balanced districts leads to balanced policy and a more centrist and stable electorate.


Ten years ago the GOP cut out districts that are +5% in their favor. Some of those flipped blue after Trumpf. They might make it 6-7 after the new numbers are plugged in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Hopefully. This shit is criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, it is a global phenomena and the only common themes are changes in communications and transportation technology. Those countries that have the roots of social division are most vulnerable, the EU has a genuine migration crises, poor disunified immigration policy and border controls. India is an ancient multicultural society and we are modern ones. People can only accept social/political change at a certain rate and only if it makes sense. This is not exclusively an American issue, it's just that you live there and I live next door. Canada has these issues too and if not for the laws and political culture, we like any other diverse multicultural country would be more subject to the forces of social division than we currently are. However Facebook, YouTube, Twitter and some American cable channels don't help to keep it that way.


----------



## printer (Apr 27, 2021)

*Michigan completes general election audits, no foul play found*
Updated Mar 02, 2021; Posted Mar 02, 2021 

Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson today announced that all 250 of Michigan’s election audits are completed and none turned up evidence of foul play in the 2020 General Election.

Benson said the audit process, led by county clerks with the support of city and township clerks, confirmed the integrity and accuracy of the state’s election process. More than 1,300 clerks examined hand ballots, tabulating machines and absentee county board processes as part of the audits.

“We’ve responded to every question and claim and the evidence is clear,” Benson said. “It is time for leaders across the political spectrum to tell their constituents the truth, that our election was the most secure in history, and the results accurately reflect the will of Michigan’s voters.”

More so, Benson said the audits should reinstate people’s confidence in Michigan’s voting process after former president Donald Trump and Republican politicians sought to undermine elections in Detroit and Antrim County with meritless claims that out-of-balance precincts were proof of election fraud.

As part of the audits, clerks counted every ballot cast for president in Antrim County. Benson said the audit found that the Dominion machines used there accurately counted all the ballots. Officials also did a statewide audit exercise in which they had counted votes cast for president on more than 18,000 ballots randomly selected across the state, which affirmed the outcome of the presidential election summed previously by tabulation machines.

Detroit’s absentee counting board was under scrutiny after Republican politicians circulated “lies, baseless conspiracies, and misleading claims” about the city’s voting processes, Benson said.

Benson said clerical errors were made but that election workers properly counted 174,000 ballots cast by registered voters and reviewed by the clerk’s office. More so, auditors found 83% of Detroit’s counting boards were balanced, up from 27% at the close of the Wayne County canvass. Of all the ballots cast in Detroit, only 17 were out of balance.

“No leader or person of power elected, or otherwise, should have ever played political games with the integrity of our elections. But those who did must stop now,” Benson said. “These audits, carried out by hundreds of clerks across the political spectrum and hailing from all parts of our state, make it clear that it is time to acknowledge the truth and move forward. Our democracy requires this of all of us.”

Auditors made like conclusions in audits of other large cities’ absentee ballot counting boards. In Grand Rapids, 87% were balanced compared to 62 percent at the end of the county canvass, and only eight ballots were out of balance. In Livonia, 77% were balanced compared to 34% at the end of the county canvass, and only one ballot was out of balance. In Sterling Heights, 71% were balanced compared to 58% at the end of the county canvass, and the number of ballots out of balance was four.

Benson said out-of-balance precincts are common in the election process because of clerical errors, like when an election worker failed to note that a voter at the polls checked in and left with a ballot in their hand. Such mistakes are often corrected by county clerks’ counting boards but time constraints and largely populated jurisdictions can make the process harder, Benson said.

“(Auditors) found that the reason many of the counting boards were left out of balance without explanation at the end of the county canvass was simply (that) canvassers ran out of time,” Benson said. “If state lawmakers truly want to affirm faith in our elections, they will provide more time to election officials to process absentee ballots before Election Day, and canvass them afterward. Had they done this prior to November, after clerks and I asked them to for more than a year, they could have pre-emptively debunked many of the lies that have since attacked our democracy.”

Benson’s legislative agenda for elections, Advancing the Vote, Protecting Democracy, was released last month. The Bureau of Elections is drafting a final report on audit findings, which will be made available publicly.








Michigan completes general election audits, no foul play found


Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson today announced that all 250 of Michigan’s election audits are completed and none turned up evidence of foul play in the 2020 General Election.




www.mlive.com


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 27, 2021)

printer said:


> *Michigan completes general election audits, no foul play found*
> Updated Mar 02, 2021; Posted Mar 02, 2021
> 
> Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson today announced that all 250 of Michigan’s election audits are completed and none turned up evidence of foul play in the 2020 General Election.
> ...


Unfortunately though the GQP here in Michigan are all up in Trump's big lies so we may end up having the double secret super spy ninja con artists here mucking around in our democracy to slander the Democrats so they can pull their 'Tea Party 2.0' scam.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2021)

Idaho GOP lawmaker accused of rape got warnings from fellow Republicans about being 'too polite' to women


A Republican lawmaker in Idaho who has been accused of rape received warnings from fellow Republicans that he was being "too polite" to women.Earlier this month, the Idaho House Ethics Committee launched an investigation into Rep. Aaron von Ehlinger (R) after he was accused of raping a volunteer...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Idaho GOP lawmaker accused of rape got warnings from fellow Republicans about being 'too polite' to women
> 
> 
> A Republican lawmaker in Idaho who has been accused of rape received warnings from fellow Republicans that he was being "too polite" to women.Earlier this month, the Idaho House Ethics Committee launched an investigation into Rep. Aaron von Ehlinger (R) after he was accused of raping a volunteer...
> ...


It is entirely plausible that he is so self absorbed that he actually believes he deserves blowies from a 19 year old girl after buying her dinner while not realizing that she might really have not wanted to. 

But regardless, the creeping on a married woman and coming on to lobbyists just shows how entitled he feels.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

Donald wasn't invited and it wasn't held at a Trump property, 2 strikes, but then again it was about policy and Donald knows squat about that. Donald only knows how to stir up shit and division, he destroys anything he has control over and that makes me hopeful about his base. I'm surprised Trump didn't force them to contract out the planning, catering etc to his company, so he could overcharge and skim off the money.

These clowns are just waiting for Donald and his family to go to prison and clear the field before trying to regain control of the herd, but the herd now has control of them.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://thehill.com/homenews/house/550338-uninvited-trump-is-specter-at-gop-retreat

*Uninvited Trump is specter at GOP retreat*
He’s no longer in the White House, and was not invited to speak, but former President Trump remains an outsize presence at the House Republicans' policy retreat in central Florida this week. 

The specter of Trump is looming over every move at the annual gathering in Orlando — a retreat designed to unify a fractured Republican Party that’s simultaneously confronting a new Democratic president, racing to win back majorities in the House and Senate in 2022, and fighting to find its footing in a post-Trump Washington.

Yet even GOP leaders couldn’t get on the same page at the retreat’s opening news conference, as GOP Conference Chair Liz Cheney (Wyo.) on Monday broke with Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) over the scope of the investigation into the Jan. 6 Capitol attack.

The McCarthy-Cheney divide is symbolic of the broader discord within a Republican Party that remains at stark odds over how to approach the mercurial Trump since his exit from office more than three months ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

*House Democrats hit Republicans on mobile billboard at GOP retreat

Republicans Deny and Divide. Democrats Deliver.*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

Jamie Schwartz, former campaign manager for GOP OH Rep Steve Chabot, has been charged with wire fraud and falsification of records. US Atty accuses Schwartz of embezzling more than $1.4 million from Chabot's campaign.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Jamie Schwartz, former campaign manager for GOP OH Rep Steve Chabot, has been charged with wire fraud and falsification of records. US Atty accuses Schwartz of embezzling more than $1.4 million from Chabot's campaign.


The GOP is a grifter magnet, like religion, they are attracted by all the prequalified suckers they see, just make the right noises and you own them and their wallets.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

Lindsey Graham announces contest where winner gets to golf with Trump and him


"If you don't win, the money is going to be used to take back the House and the Senate, so we can stop this slide to socialism," Graham said.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Unfortunately though the GQP here in Michigan are all up in Trump's big lies so we may end up having the double secret super spy ninja con artists here mucking around in our democracy to slander the Democrats so they can pull their 'Tea Party 2.0' scam.


we got him out of the WH, off Twatter and FB; look how much better life became. every day i think how wonderful it will be when he dies..every day i wish it upon him.

soon, very soon.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

stephanie ruhle.



i've never seen someone so animated in a chair.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

The GOP in Michigan are as bad as the GOP in Mississippi, deranged criminal morons.










Michigan GOP leader shares misinformation on masks that suggests suing employers


Meshawn Maddock, co-chair of the Michigan Republican Party, shared an inaccurate message on social media Tuesday.



www.freep.com


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The GOP in Michigan are as bad as the GOP in Mississippi, deranged criminal morons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust people to do the right thing. 

Since when in this country does that ever happen?


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The GOP in Michigan are as bad as the GOP in Mississippi, deranged criminal morons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"On Tuesday morning, Maddock shared a tweet that stated, "Masks are Ineffective, Harmful (physically n mentally) and Never Intended for General Population Use." 

The message also stated, "(People) need to start bring Legal Action against Employers."

A mask is physically and mentally harming me! I am so traumatized, I don't know if I can eat my lunch. All I can think of is people with no mouths. And their beady eyes. THEIR BEADY EYES!


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The GOP in Michigan are as bad as the GOP in Mississippi, deranged criminal morons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like these two GQP were in on the Tea Party scam too. 
https://www.metrotimes.com/detroit/how-a-michigan-couple-radicalized-the-states-gop-and-emboldened-insurrectionists/Content?oid=26461313&storyPage=2


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 28, 2021)

*FEDS RAID GIULANI APARTMENT into ukraine probe …. *Taking ALL electronic devices 

And so it begins


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 28, 2021)

They raided his office at the same time.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 28, 2021)

Always #winning ….


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

GOP lawmaker urges schools to teach 'good' side of slavery — and legislative hearing goes off rails


During a local Louisiana House Education Committee hearing, Republican State Rep. Ray Garofalo argued that the state's public schools should teach students about the "good" part of slavery. The statement from Garofalo, which he later said had been a mistake of sorts, comes on the heels of the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

BUSTED: Texas GOP precinct captain arrested in connection with Capitol riot


On Wednesday, CNN reported that local GOP precinct chair and poll worker in north Texas has been arrested on multiple charges stemming from his alleged participation in the violent pro-Trump invasion of the U.S. Capitol on January 6."Mark Middleton, 52, was appointed as the chair of Precinct 14...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387544765604958217


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> GOP lawmaker urges schools to teach 'good' side of slavery — and legislative hearing goes off rails
> 
> 
> During a local Louisiana House Education Committee hearing, Republican State Rep. Ray Garofalo argued that the state's public schools should teach students about the "good" part of slavery. The statement from Garofalo, which he later said had been a mistake of sorts, comes on the heels of the...
> ...


This one needs the face palm reaction.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 29, 2021)

Bombshell Letter: Gaetz Paid for Sex With Minor, Wingman Says


The Daily Beast has obtained a confession letter that Joel Greenberg wrote after asking Roger Stone to help him obtain a pardon.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 30, 2021)

injinji said:


>


I just came here to post that. LOL!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 30, 2021)

GOP KAREN -


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 30, 2021)

Let her waste her moronic voters tax dollars. Who cares?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 30, 2021)

More Repub Madness ... gets skewered tho.


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> More Repub Madness ... gets skewered tho.


They were talking about this on Washington Week last night. 2/3 of Americans support trans rights, but since the Red states have lost the war on gays, they have no one but these guys to go after now. But trying to spotlight it as fairness in sports.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

McConnell sends letter to Education secretary demanding removal of the 1619 Project from federal grant programs









McConnell sends letter to Education secretary demanding removal of the 1619 Project from federal grant programs | CNN Politics


Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell is wading into the culture wars Friday morning.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> McConnell sends letter to Education secretary demanding removal of the 1619 Project from federal grant programs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Colonel McConnell is a civil warrior and always has been.

Way down south in the land of cotton, old ways ain't forgotten, look away, look way, look away Dixie boy...


----------



## TacoMac (May 1, 2021)

injinji said:


> They were talking about this on Washington Week last night. 2/3 of Americans support trans rights, but since the Red states have lost the war on gays, they have no one but these guys to go after now. But trying to spotlight it as fairness in sports.


You can count the number of trans kids playing sports in their entire state without using all the fingers of your hands.

But to hear them tell it, it's some sort of plague with guys identifying as girls sweeping all of athletics and running women out of the games.

It's a completely bogus movement with absolutely no basis in reality.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

I swear if you watch South Park, they pretty much cover everything the Republicans use to troll our democracy.






Interesting too I forget when, but somewhere they seem to actually be self aware of how they may have been the moment everything went nuts in our society.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I swear if you watch South Park, they pretty much cover everything the Republicans use to troll our democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comedians have a low threshold for bullshit and bullshit makes great comedy. Nobody needed writers for Trump jokes, he was the joke and full of shit.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 1, 2021)

Idaho lawmaker resigns after a 'terrified' 19-year-old aide detailed rape allegations


Hours after a legislative ethics committee voted that he should be suspended or permanently expelled for misconduct, an Idaho lawmaker accused of rape resigned Thursday, the Idaho Statesman reported. The former representative, identified as Aaron von...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

gross and his 7th kid is on the way.









Josh Duggar arrested, indicted on child pornography charges | CNN


Former reality TV star Joshua Duggar has been arrested on federal charges related to the possession of child pornography, according to the US Attorney's Office in the Western District of Arkansas.




www.cnn.com







all those children he has


----------



## TacoMac (May 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Idaho lawmaker resigns after a 'terrified' 19-year-old aide detailed rape allegations
> 
> 
> Hours after a legislative ethics committee voted that he should be suspended or permanently expelled for misconduct, an Idaho lawmaker accused of rape resigned Thursday, the Idaho Statesman reported. The former representative, identified as Aaron von...
> ...


Here's the operative part:

Hours *after* a legislative ethics committee voted that he should be suspended or permanently expelled for misconduct...

He already knew he was getting the boot anyway. That's what it takes to get a republican to resign: You literally have to be on the way to kick his ass out the door before he'll do it in a vain attempt to save face.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I swear if you watch South Park, they pretty much cover everything the Republicans use to troll our democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


art imitating life.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

i don't understand where Senator Gillibrand is on this non-partisan issue..does she only care if it's a dem? this guy is slime and i haven't heard her call for his resignation or at least no committee assignments until Senator Gaetz is cleared of allegations.

Senator Gillibrand was so front and center and let's just say all up in his junk on Senator Franken..i'm going to say there was more to it than that and now she's a nobody her presidential aspirations? gone in the blink of an eye..fate is funny that way.


----------



## V256.420 (May 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> art imitating life.


I love South Park. The sarcasm of hypocrisy is hilarious


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I love South Park. The sarcasm of hypocrisy is hilarious


On HBO max they have all the seasons with the kids not bleeped out. It is a nice binge.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I love South Park. The sarcasm of hypocrisy is hilarious


it was like that with The Simpsons for so long. they predicted much too.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> On HBO max they have all the seasons with the kids not bleeped out. It is a nice binge.


awesome! thanks for letting us know. i need to still do Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

new ford broncos have an integrated bottle opener in their rear cargo- i gotta have one now..i can't believe they actually thought that's enough of a selling point to mention during commercial.

rev al sharpton shocked me today he doesn't look right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

The fucker should be looking at a minimum sentence of 5 years for that shit. Were they rioters or insurrectionist? No different than the Capital hill crowd IMHO, when there's a terrorist watch list, every one of them should be put on it.
This stupid fuck won't resign either, sound familiar?

I hope the feds charge him and the insurrectionist with conspiracy and throw the fucking book at the lot.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oregon GOP lawmaker faces criminal charges for letting rioters into state capitol. (slate.com)

*Oregon GOP Lawmaker Faces Criminal Charges for Letting Rioters Into State Capitol*






Surveillance video shows the moment State Rep. Mike Nearman opened the door and allowed protesters to enter the Oregon State Capitol on Dec. 21, 2020. Screenshot/The Oregonian

A Republican lawmaker in the Oregon House of Representatives is facing two criminal charges for letting rioters into the state Capitol in December. State Rep. Mike Nearman was charged Friday with official misconduct in the first degree, which is a class A misdemeanor, and criminal trespass in the second degree, which is a class C misdemeanor. The charges came after months of investigation into what happened on Dec. 21, when rioters got into the Capitol at a time when it was closed to the public and lawmakers held an emergency session on COVID-19 relief. Surveillance footage showed Nearman leaving the Capitol into a group of protesters trying to get inside. The move appeared designed to allow the demonstrators, who were demanding an end to virus-related restrictions, into the building.
Shortly after they were able to go inside the demonstrators attacked law enforcement officers, with one even spraying bear mace. That allowed the rioters to push their way further inside the Capitol until they were finally pushed out. After he appeared to leave the path open to protesters, Nearman walked around the building and entered again on the other side.

Nearman had already been under fire from his colleagues after the surveillance video made clear he played a key role in allowing the demonstrators inside. House Speaker Tina Kotek called for his resignation saying that he “put every person in the Capitol in serious danger” and stripped him of his committee assignments. After the charges, Oregon House Majority Leader Barbara Smith Warner also called for Nearman’s resignation. “Nearman should have resigned in January, the moment that security footage confirmed his involvement and assistance in the attack,” Smith Warner said in a statement. “Given today’s charges, it’s clear that he’s got to go. I urge every one of my colleagues, in every caucus, to call this out for what it is and join me in demanding that Nearman resign immediately.”

Nearman now has to appear in court on May 11 or face arrest.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The fucker should be looking at a minimum sentence of 5 years for that shit. Were they rioters or insurrectionist? No different than the Capital hill crowd IMHO, when there's a terrorist watch list, every one of them should be put on it.
> This stupid fuck won't resign either, sound familiar?
> 
> I hope the feds charge him and the insurrectionist with conspiracy and throw the fucking book at the lot.
> ...


you know, that's the thing about cameras.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> On HBO max they have all the seasons with the kids not bleeped out. It is a nice binge.


Matt and Trey are genius. Baseketball and Team America are hilarious movies too.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> awesome! thanks for letting us know. i need to still do Trailer Park Boys.


Which one would you like to do first?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2021)

Canada wouldn't have been far enough and with the pandemic you wouldn't have gotten in, but perhaps by then we would be accepting American refugees.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2021)

Trump has destroyed everything he ever had control over, the GOP is the latest and the Trump organization will be the last.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Maloney On The GOP: You’re Seeing The Death Of A Party That Has Chosen A Path That Is About Nothing*





Congressman Sean Patrick Maloney (D-NY) reacts to Biden’s joint address to Congress and criticizes the current GOP, a party he feels is on a “course toward destruction”


----------



## injinji (May 3, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2021)

No doubt running in Florida on Trump's TV!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2021)

The republicans continue their slide into lunacy. Let the death threats to Liz begin, by the end of primary season the transmogrification will be complete and they will have gone off the deep end completely. May the biggest asshole, psycho and lunatic win, just wait till you see what the base will vomit up for 2022. Christ help you (and us) if they should gain power again, they are not just a real and present danger but and existential threat.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Liz Cheney hits back at Trump: 2020 election was not stolen*





Rep. LIz Cheney (R-UT) responded to a statement from former President Donald Trump saying the 2020 presidential election was not stolen and anyone who claims otherwise is pushing the Big Lie. Cheney, the number 3 Republican in the House, is now facing renewed calls within her party to be removed from her leadership post.


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 4, 2021)

Democratic congressman tells Marjorie Taylor Greene to 'shut your seditious, QAnon loving mouth' after she called his party 'the enemy within'


Greene accused Rep. Ruben Gallego of seeking attention, called him a "coward," and questioned his masculinity.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

1 minute, 34 seconds long


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)




----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

That's not all folks.

*Judge orders release of Trump obstruction memo, accuses Barr of being 'disingenuous'*
A federal judge has ordered the Department of Justice (DOJ) to release a March 2019 legal memo clearing former President Trump of potential obstruction of justice charges following the Mueller investigation, with the judge accusing former Attorney General William Barr and agency lawyers of deceiving the public.

District Judge Amy Berman Jackson on Monday ordered the DOJ to release the legal memo within two weeks in response to a Freedom of Information Act lawsuit filed by the liberal watchdog group Citizens for Ethics and Responsibility in Washington (CREW).

The DOJ had argued in court that the full memo — portions of which have already been released — should be withheld because it falls under exceptions to the public records law for attorney-client privilege and deliberative government decisionmaking.


But Jackson said on Monday that those claims were not consistent with her own review of the unredacted memo or the timeline revealed by internal emails among top Justice Department officials.

Jackson, who was appointed to the federal district court in Washington, D.C., by former President Obama, wrote in a scathing 41-page decision that "not only was the Attorney General being disingenuous then, but DOJ has been disingenuous to this Court with respect to the existence of a decision-making process that should be shielded by the deliberative process privilege."








Judge orders release of Trump obstruction memo, accuses Barr of deception


A federal judge has ordered the Department of Justice (DOJ) to release a March 2019 legal memo clearing former President Trump of potential obstruction of justice charges following the Mueller…




thehill.com






There is more to the article, worth taking a look. I can't wait for them to release the legal memo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

printer said:


> That's not all folks.
> 
> *Judge orders release of Trump obstruction memo, accuses Barr of being 'disingenuous'*
> A federal judge has ordered the Department of Justice (DOJ) to release a March 2019 legal memo clearing former President Trump of potential obstruction of justice charges following the Mueller investigation, with the judge accusing former Attorney General William Barr and agency lawyers of deceiving the public.
> ...


The release by the Garland DOJ should happen very quickly and defending any such pending lawsuits will be dropped by the US federal government.

All these clowns are in deep shit and I don't think they or most people realize how deep the shit will end up being. One thing leads to another and when they squeeze the weasels lot's of things will pop out as a result of plea agreements.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

Idaho legislative intern reports rape, is ID’d by lawmaker


BOISE, Idaho (AP) — The harassment began soon after a report by a 19-year-old intern, who alleged an Idaho lawmaker raped her, became public...




apnews.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 5, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> new ford broncos have an integrated bottle opener in their rear cargo- i gotta have one now..i can't believe they actually thought that's enough of a selling point to mention during commercial.
> 
> rev al sharpton shocked me today he doesn't look right.


You could save a lot by just buying a bottle opener.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


Yesterday he was demanding that America needs to stop the "woke movement"
George Wallace would be proud of todays GQP


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

*Harry Reid: GOP Is Party Of Goofballs Under Trump’s Influence*





Fmr. Democratic Senator and Majority Leader Harry Reid joins MSNBC's Brian Williams and discusses the fight within the Republican party over Liz Cheney's refusal to support Trump's false claim that he won the 2020 election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Yesterday he was demanding that America needs to stop the "woke movement"
> George Wallace would be proud of todays GQP


I think what the democrats should do is change the voting rights act to make ballot access available to more political parties nationally. A two party system is little better than a single party system and dangerous if one party should go off the rails, which is what happened. Federal law should be used to eliminate all obstacles to third and forth party ballot access and open up the political system. Two parties work as well as two mega corporations would do as the only players in a free market and one of the companies just went bankrupt. A two party system is as sure a sign of a weak democracy as a one party system and for patriotic Americans, there is only one party, the democrats.

At the very least make a federal law that requires open primaries in all the states, then let the SCOTUS strike it down. I doubt given the current political situation, that they will, the conservatives on the court know that this would be the only way to save the republican party. Even the republicans in the house and senate might have a hard time voting against it, let the SCOTUS worry about the constitution, since political parties aren't mentioned at all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You could save a lot by just buying a bottle opener.


Isn't everything screw top these days? WTF uses a church key any more to open beer bottles and cans have pull tabs. Now an integrated beer cooler using the vehicle AC might be something, but it would be frowned upon by MADD!


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

Michigan Republicans stopped caring about your safety ages ago; now they want to ditch COVID safety measures for graduations, turning them into super-spreaders. This is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

All in person graduations are on here in Georgia. As is prom and everything else.


----------



## Fogdog (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan Republicans stopped caring about your safety ages ago; now they want to ditch COVID safety measures for graduations, turning them into super-spreaders. This is a recipe for disaster.


Oh, I don't know, perhaps your local "finest" will do the job for them.

*Many police officers spurn coronavirus vaccines as departments hold off on mandates*
*Low immunization levels suggest hesitancy is pervasive, posing risks to public safety*




https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/05/02/police-low-vaccination-rates-safety-concerns/



_Police officers were among the first front-line workers to gain priority access to coronavirus vaccines. But their vaccination rates are lower than or about the same as those of the general public, according to data made available by some of the nation’s largest law enforcement agencies.

The reluctance of police to get the shots threatens not just their own health, but also the safety of people they’re responsible for guarding, monitoring and patrolling, experts say.
At the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department, just 39 percent of employees have gotten at least one dose, officials said, compared to more than 50 percent of eligible adults nationwide. In Atlanta, 36 percent of sworn officers have been vaccinated. And a mere 28 percent of those employed by the Columbus Division of Police — Ohio’s largest police department — report having received a shot._


The assholes are going to kill as many as they can. A knee on the neck is just one way.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan Republicans stopped caring about your safety ages ago; now they want to ditch COVID safety measures for graduations, turning them into super-spreaders. This is a recipe for disaster.


The good thing is that 8th graders aren't at too high of a risk.



Get it? I'm saying that Republicans are uneducated.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 5, 2021)

Starting them younger and younger …. FLORIDA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Starting them younger and younger …. FLORIDA
> 
> View attachment 4895119


So this kid could be looking at a 16 year stretch, but many of the things politicians are busted for carry just 2 year sentences. Kinda crazy considering the magnitude of the crime, jiggering the hometown queen election, WTF cares! Maybe mom should do the time, since she is obviously the biggest fucking idiot, had access to the computer and control over her daughter's behavior, who for the purposes of Matt Gaetz, is a child. This is not something to ruin lives over, her mon should lose her job and maybe do the minimum time for the computer crime. It costs money to lock people up folks, lot's of money and they get out ruined and pretty much useless to themselves and society.


----------



## Obepawn (May 5, 2021)

For High School election shit? That’s crazy.


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> For High School election shit? That’s crazy.


Homecoming queen. A one time event for a damned football game. She gets a fake little tiara and a bouquet of flowers and gets to brag.

Her and her mother both are going to prison for it.

MAGA!!!

WINNING!!!


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

Meghan McCain Rips ‘Sausagefest’ GOP for Choosing ‘Cheeto Jesus’ Over Liz Cheney


The conservative host of “The View” declared there is now no place in the Republican Party for “women like me.”




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So this kid could be looking at a 16 year stretch, but many of the things politicians are busted for carry just 2 year sentences. Kinda crazy considering the magnitude of the crime, jiggering the hometown queen election, WTF cares! Maybe mom should do the time, since she is obviously the biggest fucking idiot, had access to the computer and control over her daughter's behavior, who for the purposes of Matt Gaetz, is a child. This is not something to ruin lives over, her mon should lose her job and maybe do the minimum time for the computer crime. It costs money to lock people up folks, lot's of money and they get out ruined and pretty much useless to themselves and society.


Matt is on the case …..


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

Interesting theory about Cheney, she's trying to get the GOP to cast her out because she knows what is coming for Stinky.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

They are insane.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390014544890658819


----------



## hanimmal (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They are insane.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390014544890658819


Did you see their stellar craftsmanship for this con?



I wonder if that duct-tape is regulation?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

It's scientific lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 5, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Did you see their stellar craftsmanship for this con?
> 
> View attachment 4895224
> 
> I wonder if that duct-tape is regulation?


i have a feeling that chair is gonna need some duct tape pretty soon. maybe after lunch break??


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

Guess they don't know bambo grows everywhere, including the USA.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Guess they don't know bambo grows everywhere, including the USA.


i'd look for coco fibers instead. a bunch of stoner libbies also falsified ballots in AZ


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

I'm sure they are also testing for soy sauce.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

Nickie Lum Davis, a GOP fundraiser who is awaiting sentencing after pleading guilty to aiding and abetting illegal foreign lobbying by Elliott Broidy, will appear before a grand jury in DC this week. Not often you see grand jury proceedings disclosed on a public docket.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Nickie Lum Davis, a GOP fundraiser who is awaiting sentencing after pleading guilty to aiding and abetting illegal foreign lobbying by Elliott Broidy, will appear before a grand jury in DC this week. Not often you see grand jury proceedings disclosed on a public docket.


Trump pardons former GOP fundraiser Elliott Broidy - Axios 

Looks like she was left holding the bag.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

Rachel Maddow reveals how Donald Trump and Bill Barr just got caught


"Here's a judge saying, you know, [Barr] in this job lied to me, lied to the court and lied to the American public"




www.salon.com


----------



## hanimmal (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Nickie Lum Davis, a GOP fundraiser who is awaiting sentencing after pleading guilty to aiding and abetting illegal foreign lobbying by Elliott Broidy, will appear before a grand jury in DC this week. Not often you see grand jury proceedings disclosed on a public docket.


I found this looking into her name to see what popped up.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/guilty-plea-in-hawaii-womans-lobbying-of-trump-officials/2020/08/31/c13eaec8-ebe2-11ea-bd08-1b10132b458f_story.html



> HONOLULU — An American consultant pleaded guilty Monday in an illicit lobbying effort to get the Trump administration to drop an investigation into the multibillion-dollar looting of a Malaysian state investment fund, and to arrange for the return of a Chinese dissident living in the U.S.
> 
> Federal prosecutors say Nickie Mali Lum Davis failed to disclose to the federal government that the lobbying effort was done on behalf of a fugitive Malaysian financier who has been charged in the U.S. with conspiring to launder billions of dollars from the fund.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

The base is poisoned beyond recovery all the good people have left. Her voice will have no more effect than a scream echoing from the fires of Hell. The GQP civil war is over they have hitched their wagon to Trump and he is about to go over a cliff at high speed. They will have no way of unhitching from Trump and will have to follow him down through the indictments, trials, sentencing and imprisonment. They can never say he was guilty of anything or say a bad word, no matter what the courts, evidence, witnesses and judges say. If they even whisper criticism, the death threats will pour in and forget their primaries in 2022.

Just think, many pundits believe they will win the house in 2022, if they do, there will be trouble in America. The fact that these clowns aren't circling the political drain illustrates how much trouble the country is in and how hard Joe's task will be. Those 73 million racist shitheads are eager to forgive, forget and "move on", they will elect the worst examples of humanity, no problem at all, just like they did with Trump.

I can see it now, Donald doing state or federal time, openly controlling the house majority from the big house and they will have but one agenda and one only, FREE DONALD!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Liz Cheney fires back in new op-ed*





Rep. Liz Cheney says the Republican Party is at a "turning point" and must decide whether to accept or reject Donald Trump's lies about the 2020 election, in a new op-ed for the Washington Post.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

If the Arizona auditors find that the Biden ballots weigh less than a duck, that means they float and thus are made of bamboo, which means Biden is a witch.


----------



## hanimmal (May 5, 2021)

Im really worried about all those people's data/voting being harvested for their disinformation campaign.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> If the Arizona auditors find that the Biden ballots weigh less than a duck, that means they float and thus are made of bamboo, which means Biden is a witch.


I can see the FBI and DOJ getting involved in this down the road and prison time for sleazery. I wouldn't be surprised if criminal charges came out of this fiasco, perhaps civil lawsuits too.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

LOL










Marjorie Greene says her colleagues aren’t qualified — then suggests McCarthy is a gay lover of Frank Luntz


On Wednesday, Fox News' Tucker Carlson interviewed infamous far-right, pro-QAnon Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-GA) on his streaming radio show — and the conversation went off the rails repeatedly.At one point, Greene suggested that other members of Congress are not qualified to be in their...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## mooray (May 5, 2021)

She is just the worst, and yet, a very accurate representative of her constituents.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

mooray said:


> She is just the worst, and yet, a very accurate representative of her constituents.


When they send Gaetz up the river, the deplorables from his district will elect the loudest dog whistler and biggest psycho of the bunch. As long as they figure they will git the brown and black folks, trigger the libs and stick their thumb in Uncle Sam's eye. How do you figure his buddy Greenberg got elected as a tax collector, he will be replaced by a republican who is just as bad, though perhaps more cautious.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

I think they need a special counsel to investigate Bill Barr, a former republican fire breather, an old fashioned patriot who despises the cocksucker and wants his fat ass bad, there are many to choose from. Obstruction of justice methinks, it's not like former Attorney Generals haven't gone to prison before.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Neal Katyal Thinks Bill Barr Should Start Thinking About Retaining Legal Counsel*





Former Acting U.S. Solicitor General, Neal Katyal, explains the significance of Judge Amy Berman Jackson calling former attorney general Bill Barr “disingenuous” and what kind of legal jeopardy he could be facing.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 6, 2021)

He was at the Capitol riot. Now he's tallying Arizona ballots









He was present during the Capitol riot. Now he's tallying ballots in Arizona - CNN Video


A so-called audit being driven by Republicans in the Arizona state Senate, perpetuating the falsehood that the 2020 election was filled with widespread voter fraud, has continued amid court hearings and questions over procedures and transparency. CNN's Kyung Lah reports one person involved in...




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He was at the Capitol riot. Now he's tallying Arizona ballots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya have to ask yeself, what's the point? It's not like this dog and pony show for Trump is gonna change the election outcome in AZ. I figure the FBI are gonna end up being involved, ballots are legal documents and if any of the loonies they have counting altered any, that's forgery. 

What a fucking circus, imagine being a voter in AZ and voting for these clowns, you'd have to be every bit as evil and stupid as they are. I can't see how this will help the republicans in 2022, state or federally, to vote for them you'd have to consider yourself as part of their "tribe". Not to recognize that such people are a clear and present danger means you are one of them.

All the rats are cornered in the republican party now and you know what they say about cornered rats.


----------



## TacoMac (May 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> She is just the worst, and yet, a very accurate representative of her constituents.


That part of Georgia is very much like parts of Alabama: still sleeping with their sisters, drinking Early Times in the plastic bottle, looking out for UFOs...

You know the drill.


----------



## xtsho (May 6, 2021)

Example of Republic leadership:

Booting Liz Cheney a lifelong conservative Republican from her leadership role because she's one of the few to stand up and speak the truth about trump. mccarthy and scalia have trumps nuts resting on their chins. Couple of punks with rug burn on their knees.

They should change the GOP to CUT cult of trump. 

But I'm actually enjoying watching them destroy themselves with their fear and hate.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He was at the Capitol riot. Now he's tallying Arizona ballots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not only that, but he is actually _on the ballot as 1 of 3 candidates running_ . Sounds legit to me. lmao.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 7, 2021)

Arizona Review of 2020 Vote Is Riddled With Flaws, Says Secretary of State

Arizona’s top election official said the effort ordered by Republican state senators leaves ballots unattended and lacks basic safeguards to protect the process from manipulation.









Contractors working for a group hired by Republican state senators examined ballots from the 2020 general election at Veterans Memorial Coliseum in Phoenix this week.Credit...Courtney Pedroza/Getty Images
By Michael Wines
May 6, 2021
Untrained citizens are trying to find traces of bamboo on last year’s ballots, seemingly trying to prove a conspiracy theory that the election was tainted by fake votes from Asia. Thousands of ballots are left unattended and unsecured. People with open partisan bias, including a man who was photographed on the Capitol steps during the Jan. 6 riot, are doing the recounting.
All of these issues with the Republican-backed re-examination of the November election results from Arizona’s most populous county were laid out this week by Katie Hobbs, Arizona’s Democratic secretary of state, in a scathing six-page letter.
Ms. Hobbs, called the process “a significant departure from standard best practices.”
“Though conspiracy theorists are undoubtedly cheering on these types of inspections — and perhaps providing financial support because of their use — they do little other than further marginalize the professionalism and intent of this ‘audit,’” she wrote to Ken Bennett, a former Republican secretary of state and the liaison between Republicans in the State Senate and the company conducting it.
The effort has no official standing and will not change the state’s vote, whatever it finds. But it has become so troubled that the Department of Justice also expressed concerns this week in a letter saying that it might violate federal laws.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 7, 2021)

I wonder if they’ll find anything suspect?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wonder if they’ll find anything suspect?


Dammit. Don't do that when I am drinking covfefe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)

I think the feds are gonna be involved in this dog and pony show eventually, this meaningless stupidity is just red meat to the base and to appease Trump. If these clowns get back in government again there, then the majority of voters in AZ are certifiable morons. I can't see how this disgusting anti democratic fiasco is gonna get the republicans any votes in 2022, but the fear and bigotry is stronger than reason in many


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 7, 2021)

The GOP is brain dead. 


"SALEM — A Republican state lawmaker who authorities say let violent protesters into the Oregon Capitol in December says he is ill with COVID-19."

“I have a really bad case of COVID and I’m kind of on the mend a little bit,” Rep. Mike Nearman said on a conservative radio talk show.

AND

"Despite having gotten sick, Nearman told Larson that mask wearing, shutdowns and other edicts should be voluntary."

“Let’s set up some options where people have freedom to do what they want,” Nearman said. “If you want to be masked and you want to be quarantined, go be quarantined. If you want to be out in public and that’s an acceptable risk to you, then you can do that.”









GOP lawmaker charged in Oregon Capitol protest has COVID


Oregon Rep. Mike Nearman, R-Independence, told a conservative talk radio show host this week that he has "a really bad case of COVID" and is "on the mend." Separately, Nearman faces criminal charges for allowing violent far-right protesters into the state Capitol during a December special session.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2021)

this is Democratic Colorado.









Colorado lawmaker confronts colleague over racist term - CNN Video


Colorado State Rep. Leslie Herod tells CNN's John Berman about why she confronted her Republican colleague State Rep. Richard Holtorf over his use of a racist term.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2021)

i've Naziin a President's DOJ do this, have you?









Washington Post: Trump Justice Department got reporters’ phone records


The Washington Post reported that the DOJ under Trump secretly obtained some of its reporters' phone records.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 9, 2021)

If they get back in power they will end democracy in this country.










GOP Leadership Reportedly Hid Trump's Weak Numbers At Recent Retreats


Internal data reveal that voters in "core districts" have unfavorable views of Trump — but rank-and-file Republicans don't want to hear it.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 9, 2021)

Of course they would hide those numbers. The big lie doesn’t add up with then.


----------



## TacoMac (May 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> If they get back in power they will end democracy in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good news. By latching on to him thinking they need him to get elected, they're all going to go down with him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> If they get back in power they will end democracy in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been seeing hints on the news of a moderate republican coalition forming in the next week. I don't think they form another party because of ballot access issues, but I figure they can take over in certain regions of the country. There is talk of doing something in the 2022 midterms. They can also back primaried republican candidates to run as conservative independents in their districts and thus split the rightwing vote. They might not win, but they can still fuck the republican lunatic that the base will vomit up. 

Splitting the republicans will help the democrats in 2022 and 2024, if they could be split into a new conservative party backed by the rich, that would be best of all. They could do it and bust open ballot access nation wide with court challenges, primaries and political parties aren't mentioned in the US constitution.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Of course they would hide those numbers. The big lie doesn’t add up with then.


They are in deep shit when they lie to themselves, funny thing though, most of the base lie to themselves constantly. A house divided cannot stand and one built on a foundation of lies collapses from it's own weight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> If they get back in power they will end democracy in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, they got themselves firmly hitched to Donald, what happens when he gets busted? The hits will keep coming too, the feds will pile on charges, including insurrection, as investigations are completed, Georgia and NY will indict him too, then there are the lawsuits. The rats will be running and squealing, the many law suits will hit the courts and Donald will end up on witness stands soon.

The hardcore base will double down in desperation and Donald will demand congressmen and senators dance, sing and preform on the courthouse steps. The closer to the 2022 election that this 3 ring circus takes place, the better, after the courts it will be congresses turn to investigate. If Donald is not indicted soon for something, then something is definitely wrong with the American justice system. I think they are going for conspiracy indictments, both state and federal, having Rudy rat out Donald would make a conviction for conspiracy to commit insurrection and sedition a snap. Also NY might be going for their state version of RICO against Trump and others, they are squeezing his bean counter the weasel till he squeals to make that case.

Remember Rudy already put one Teflon Don in prison and it looks like he might be going for another one


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2021)




----------



## mooray (May 9, 2021)

He's a conservative and you can work with conservatives, because they have actual ideologies. Republicans on the other hard, are just giant pieces of shit with no ideology beyond their liberal tears agenda.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> He's a conservative and you can work with conservatives, because they have actual ideologies. Republicans on the other hard, are just giant pieces of shit with no ideology beyond their liberal tears agenda.


Part of the problem conservatives have is their ideas are intellectually bankrupt and largely a product of historic racism. The libertarian core, is more a result of not wanting to form sharing and caring communities with black and brown people, than a pragmatic approach to a modern society. America is an outlier in many ways, from the healthcare system, the social safety net, mass gun violence and the incarceration rate. Republicans riding the horse of racism since Reagan brought you to this present state. The new deal worked just fine, until the brown and black people started getting some, then it was better that nobody got anything, except the wealthy, who just got richer. Racists permeated both parties until Obama's mere presence drove them out of the democratic party completely and filled the republican party with racists, while driving out the RINOs. Trump completed the purge of decency in the GOP and filled it with Americas morons and moral failures.

Now the parties and country are polarized, minorities are strong in the democratic party, throwing them under the bus is no longer possible and there will no going back. The die has been cast an we wait for the roll of the dice in 2022, if the democrats win in 2022 there will be even more change. They will probably use the opportunity to deliver the kill shot to the elephant, death is an appropriate punishment for treason.


----------



## mooray (May 9, 2021)

I think of the people you're talking about as being republicans. The old school political definitions of liberal/conservative was just more/less gov't, with no positive/negative connotation. But, as an ideology, conservatism is just about making things last, which is why conservatism as an ideology and them stinky hippie tree huggers are actually aligned via environmental conservation. I also think a conservative is someone that appreciates the constitution and freedom, which means they *should* be socially liberal, since our founding documents make plenty of room for it with individual liberty. So then all it really comes down to economic policy, And, a conservative believes in a strong nation, which smart, hardworking and healthy people are the backbone of, so now you're right there with wanting education/jobs/healthcare programs. This is why I try hard to make that separation between republicans and conservatives, to leave that empty parking space available for them, should they ever decide to get their shit together.


----------



## TacoMac (May 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> The old school political definitions of liberal/conservative was just more/less gov't


Wrong. 

Being conservative means:

You do not spend money that you do not have.
You do not get involved in other people's business that does not concern you. 
You worry about cleaning up your own house before you worry about anybody else's. 
Being liberal means:

You make decisions based on science.
You attack the problems of society with every resource you can muster.
The world order must be achieved with a democratic consensus. 
Advances in society should be equitable to all.
Those two philosophies served for decades to keep each other in check; to assure that the nation never went too far one way or the other. 

Now, of course, there are no true conservatives anymore. And now we're changing the idea of relief and programs in dollar amounts greater than our gross national product.

This country is in far more trouble than most people think.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> I think of the people you're talking about as being republicans. The old school political definitions of liberal/conservative was just more/less gov't, with no positive/negative connotation. But, as an ideology, conservatism is just about making things last, which is why conservatism as an ideology and them stinky hippie tree huggers are actually aligned via environmental conservation. I also think a conservative is someone that appreciates the constitution and freedom, which means they *should* be socially liberal, since our founding documents make plenty of room for it with individual liberty. So then all it really comes down to economic policy, And, a conservative believes in a strong nation, which smart, hardworking and healthy people are the backbone of, so now you're right there with wanting education/jobs/healthcare programs. This is why I try hard to make that separation between republicans and conservatives, to leave that empty parking space available for them, should they ever decide to get their shit together.


Actually there are two strains of political thought, usually called right and left, conservatism and progressivism. Both have economic and social connotations. Conservatism is just what it says, to conserve things the way they are, both socially and economically, it is the party of the statues quo. Conservatives seek to impede or slow down change, both economic and social, that's about it, nothing else can be ascribed to the philosophy. Progressivism is just as it says, social and economic progress, social progress is defined as the inclusion of more peoples in the society, liberalism. Economic progress is defined as redistribution of wealth and a fairer share for everybody. Technology concentrates wealth automatically and so do capitalist economic systems, not to mention policy corrupted by money.

Modern societies are a blend and balance between capitalism and socialism, progress can only happen so fast in any society, since some ideas and norms have to die along with the people who hold them. Older people tend to be conservative and cling to the past, the young tend to be more progressive and open to a future they will live in. We are on a technological ride into the future however and the pace of change is not constant, but accelerates. In 20 or 30 years work might be a privilege and not a necessity, when that happens, people are gonna be either useless mouths to feed or people are gonna be living recreational lives.

The problem any conservative party in America has, be it sane or insane, is that change is required on both an economic and social level. America has been in political stasis since Reagan and technology, social norms, the economy and above all else, the world has moved on. You no longer have the luxury of indulging in racism and bullshit based on it, economic, health and legal policy must change. The center is actually pretty far to the left in America, you've been living in the racist driven right hand ditch for so long you've completely lost perspective as a nation.


----------



## mooray (May 9, 2021)

I gotta push back a little on that conservatism is about keeping things as they are, versus making things last. Progressivism and conservatism can work hand in hand, and they have throughout history, using new technology/methods for preservation. 

And conservatism isn't a party, it's an ideology. The party that claims to be conservative, are lying sacks of shit and they aren't conservative at all.


----------



## TacoMac (May 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> And conservatism isn't a party, it's an ideology. The party that claims to be conservative, are lying sacks of shit and they aren't conservative at all.


Congratulations for repeating exactly what I just typed. 


TacoMac said:


> Now, of course, there are no true conservatives anymore.


----------



## mooray (May 10, 2021)

Well I don't quite agree. For example: a conservative would fight for gay rights, even if they disagree with it and even if it had nothing to do with themselves.


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2021)

Trump issues bizarre statement about Kentucky Derby winner Medina Spirit - CNN Video


CNN's Jim Acosta discusses former President Donald Trump's statement about Kentucky Derby winner Medina Spirit with Jim Avlon and Margaret Hoover. The racehorse tested positive for elevated levels of betamethasone, an anti-inflammatory corticosteroid that is allowed in horse racing at a certain...




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (May 11, 2021)

And the batshit crazy just keeps on coming.


----------



## hanimmal (May 11, 2021)

injinji said:


>


I can't get past actual Republican politicians are so deep into this scam that they are still willing to go onto anything with Bannon who was scamming Trump/Republican cultists on his wall con. It is mind numbingly stupid that people ing the hit and keep asking for more.


----------



## printer (May 11, 2021)

*Rep. Brian Babin to Newsmax TV: Cheney Vote About Saving US From Socialism*
The vote to oust Rep. Liz Cheney, R-Wyo., from her No. 3 leadership position is not about silencing her, but about presenting a unified front to save the country from a future of socialism, Rep. Brian Babin, R-Texas, tells Newsmax TV.

Cheney faces a near-certain vote to oust her from her position as House Republican Conference chair for her consistent public attacks on former President Donald Trump.

While Cheney has a right to her own views as a member of Congress, Babin told "Spicer & Co.," that if she wants to be a part of leadership, she must be part of a unified coalition to fight the agenda of the Biden administration and Democrats in Congress.

"If we're going to take this House back in 2022," Babin said, "it's an absolute must, especially in the face of lockstep Democrats behind AOC [Rep. Alexandria Ocasio Cortez, D-N.Y.] and [House Speaker Nancy] Pelosi. We've got to pull together and take this House back and save America from socialism. That's the bottom line."

"everything's at stake," with America is sitting on the precipice of socialism. The current path could lead America to become another Venezuela, he warned of the once prosperous South American nation that plummeted after electing social leader Hugo Chavez. 








Rep. Brian Babin to Newsmax TV: Cheney Vote About Saving US From Socialism


The vote to oust Rep. Liz Cheney, R-Wyo., from her No. 3 leadership position is not about silencing her, but about presenting a unified front to save the country from a future of socialism, Rep. Brian Babin, R-Texas, tells Newsmax TV.




www.newsmax.com





the rabble response.

Cheney fell for the Impeachment hoaxes, yet open borders are perfectly ok with her. She might as well be Democrat. 


Cheney has a 96% record of voting for and supporting conservative issues.
But that means nothing in Trump's GOP.
Trump cannot have any well regarded conservatives pointing out the he has been sued in court for lying and fraud more times than ALL previous presidents and ALL currently seated members of congress COMBINED.....so he has condemned her and is requiring that his Trump super fans vote to expel her as a sign of their Trumplove.

Tomorrow will the republicans vote to take back their party from the party of trump. Cheney vs McCarthy 

To late. OBOZO already made us a socialist country. FREE FREE FREE. 

Cheney voted once or twice to impeach our great President? What is wrong with Wyoming? 

"Cheney voted once or twice to impeach our great President?" ????
So you don't know the facts but you still want offer your opinion. OK.

AZ Audits Going Nationwide! Q+ Trump: It’s Time to Take Our Country Back! Dark to Light! Drain The [Swamp] 

Cheney is tough, inflexible, and always tells the truth, which doesn’t fit well into a movement not unlike The Peoples Temple where one man must always be seen to be calling the shots. Don’t drink the Koolaid, folks. 
Indictments against Deep State politicians have been filed across the globe. Arrestees working for foreign Deep State governments and agencies have been taken to GITMO, Honduras XPL (Sato Kona Honduran military base detention center) and Spain’s Santa Cruz Islands.
Word was that President Trump was the only true US commander-in-chief, rather than Biden, who has been refused entrance to the Pentagon and Air Force One. Military commanders were flying from Norfolk to Trump’s Mar-a-Lago residence. There were 866 active military personnel working for the US Interim Military Government in a compound next Mar-a-Lago

Two nations exist today: the closed broken drug war zone commie blue states who wear masks as their slave swamp floods them with open border covid and dope, and the Freed Red Sates who middle finger them. 


Nutcases and trolls. At least the trolls are funny.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 11, 2021)

QUOTE OF THE DAY

Adam Kinzinger: “Right now, it's basically the Titanic. We're in the middle of this slow sink. We have a band playing on the deck telling everybody it's fine. Meanwhile, Trump's running around trying to find women's clothing and get on the first lifeboat."


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 11, 2021)

Oh mike ….

*Some Mike Lindell fans reportedly stood in line for 7 hours to watch his rally at the Corn Palace - but when the event started, the venue was half empty….. *


Mike Lindell held a rally in South Dakota on Monday to speak about his voter-fraud website, Frank.
The Dickinson Press reported that guests stood in line for hours - but the venue was only half full.
Ben Carson and Eric Metaxas spoke at the event, while Joe Piscopo performed a music set. 

His Corn Palace rally was sandwiched between a Dakota Wesleyan University graduation ceremony and an event by the *American Corn Hole Association….. *seriously*.*


----------



## printer (May 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> QUOTE OF THE DAY
> 
> Adam Kinzinger: “Right now, it's basically the Titanic. We're in the middle of this slow sink. We have a band playing on the deck telling everybody it's fine. Meanwhile, Trump's running around trying to find women's clothing and get on the first lifeboat."


Not everything is fine. They are partying it up thinking a sloping deck is cool.


----------



## printer (May 11, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Oh mike ….
> 
> *Some Mike Lindell fans reportedly stood in line for 7 hours to watch his rally at the Corn Palace - but when the event started, the venue was half empty….. *
> 
> ...




When you live in a one horse town and believe in the Big Lie...


----------



## TacoMac (May 11, 2021)

Joe Piscapo sang?!

Merciful Christ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2021)

printer said:


> View attachment 4898740
> 
> When you live in a one horse town and believe in the Big Lie...


Not many masks to be seen either.


----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 11, 2021)

Students for Trump founder John Lambert sentenced to 13 months for posing as lawyer


John Lambert, 25, pretended to be Eric Pope of the Manhattan-based firm Pope & Dunn. He falsely claimed to be a graduate of NYU Law School with a finance degree from the University of Pennsylvania and 15 years of experience in corporate and patent law.




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 11, 2021)

A federal judge just dismissed the NRA's bankruptcy case. This means the NRA can't hide from the NY lawsuit that wants to put them out of business.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 11, 2021)

Whoops, sorry. Missed the Lindell bashing in this thread. Thought it deserved its own.


----------



## printer (May 11, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Whoops, sorry. Missed the Lindell bashing in this thread. Thought it deserved its own.


Darn, I should have realized.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 11, 2021)

"If Liz Cheney wants to keep her job, all she needs to do is get a sex-change and start sleepin' with underage girls."


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 11, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Oh mike ….
> 
> *Some Mike Lindell fans reportedly stood in line for 7 hours to watch his rally at the Corn Palace - but when the event started, the venue was half empty….. *
> 
> ...


Why wasn't Herman Cain there?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 11, 2021)

Oh...


----------



## printer (May 11, 2021)

*'RINO' used to mean Donald Trump. Now it means Liz Cheney ...*

“When Donald Trump entered the 2016 presidential race, he was dismissed early on as a RINO — a Republican in Name Only — by Republicans across the spectrum.”

“But now that Trump is the Republican lodestar, heresy isn’t measured in terms of conservatism, but fealty to him. And the term RINO may as well refer to Rep. Liz Cheney (R-WY) — whose solid conservatism is out of step with today’s GOP.”








‘RINO’ Used to Mean Donald Trump, Now It’s Liz Cheney


Liz Mair: “When Donald Trump entered the 2016 presidential race, he was dismissed early on as a RINO — a Republican in Name Only — by Republicans across the spectrum.”“But now that Trump is the Republican lodestar, heresy isn’t measured in terms of conservatism, but fealty to him. An




politicalwire.com


----------



## TacoMac (May 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> "If Liz Cheney wants to keep her job, all she needs to do is get a sex-change and start sleepin' with underage girls."


That's not funny. It's fact.


----------



## hanimmal (May 12, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 12, 2021)

Lying is like breathing to these people.










Jenner says she didn't vote in 2020. But records show she did.


After Jenner's latest comments to CNN aired Tuesday morning, a representative of the registrar’s office reconfirmed to POLITICO that Jenner voted.




www.politico.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Lying is like breathing to these people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry but she missed Crazy Train, it pulled out of the station 1/7 when The Bannings occurred.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 12, 2021)

A Michigan GOP lawmaker introduced a bill that would require "fact checkers" to register with the state and post a $1 million fidelity bond to publish.


----------



## hanimmal (May 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> A Michigan GOP lawmaker introduced a bill that would require "fact checkers" to register with the state and post a $1 million fidelity bond to publish.


The lengths they go to to stay in their cult is pretty impressive if it wasn't so scary.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> A Michigan GOP lawmaker introduced a bill that would require "fact checkers" to register with the state and post a $1 million fidelity bond to publish.


Let's see, a war on democracy, the rule of law, the constitution and now truth itself. So these people are suppose to win back the house in 2020, if they do, America won't be a democracy any more, because the system is broken and so are enough of the people. Anybody who votes for the republicans is not responsible enough to hold the franchise, or to act in their own self interest. If these people can vote republican after the events of the past 5 years and especially since January 6th, you might as well drop the voting age to 5 years old. I'm beginning to doubt the value of universal adult suffrage since Trump came on the scene. When the tweeted brain farts of a moronic sociopath can bring a country to its knees, it makes me wonder.

America needs to upgrade it's voters over the next 20 years and make some changes to the law and perhaps add a couple of states. If the republicans win the house and senate in 2022 you're fucked, it will be the end of the USA as we know it and the beginning of a real civil war. Even if they lose the election they will ignore the electorate in many states and just say that they won anyway. What's the slap on the wrist, if any, for trying to steal an election or conspire to disenfranchise millions of citizens. Fuck all is the answer, provided they are even charged.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2021)

*Alternate Facts! Alternate Facts! Alternate Facts! *


----------



## HGCC (May 12, 2021)

printer said:


> *'RINO' used to mean Donald Trump. Now it means Liz Cheney ...*
> 
> “When Donald Trump entered the 2016 presidential race, he was dismissed early on as a RINO — a Republican in Name Only — by Republicans across the spectrum.”
> 
> ...


I would call it embarrassing, but welp, there is no civil war within the gop. They are loud and proud with trumpism, just purging and purifying the ranks.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2021)

*GOP votes to dump Cheney from leadership*
In an extraordinary bow to former President Trump, House Republicans voted Wednesday to purge GOP Conference Chairwoman Liz Cheney from her leadership post, punishing the conservative Wyoming Republican for daring to refute Trump’s lie that the 2020 election was stolen. 

The decision was made by voice vote, meaning there will be no tally of the lawmakers who voted to dump Cheney, or of those who wanted her to stay on. Sources inside the closed-door vote said it was an overwhelming vote against Cheney. Some guessed the split was three to one. 

Less than 30 minutes before the GOP gathering, Trump weighed in with another broadside against Cheney, accusing her of promoting unnecessary wars in a message that paved the way for Republicans to oust her shortly afterward. After the vote, he attacked Cheney again in a highly personal message characterizing her as a “warmonger.” 

“She has no personality or anything good having to do with politics or our Country,” Trump said in a brief statement. 

Amid all the attacks, Cheney has not backed down. 

“I will do everything I can to ensure that the former president never again gets anywhere near the Oval Office,” Cheney said before a bank of television cameras after the vote.








GOP votes to dump Cheney from leadership


In an extraordinary bow to former President Trump, House Republicans voted Wednesday to purge GOP Conference Chairwoman Liz Cheney from her leadership post, punishing the conservative Wyoming Repub…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (May 12, 2021)

*Influential Republicans threaten to form new party*
Dozens of Republicans are planning to call for reforms amid escalating divisions within their party and are threatening to form a separate group if GOP members do not break away from former President Trump. 

The more than 100 former Republican officials are expected to release their demands in a letter on Thursday titled "A Call For American Renewal," according to plans shared with Reuters and later reported by NBC News. 

The letter states that Republicans must "either reimagine a party dedicated to our founding ideals or else hasten the creation of such an alternative,” according to NBC News.

One of the organizers of the effort is Miles Taylor, the former Trump administration official who last year revealed that he penned the initially anonymous 2018 New York Times op-ed titled "I Am Part of the Resistance Inside the Trump Administration."

"The Republican Party is broken. It's time for a resistance of the 'rationals' against the 'radicals,'" Taylor told Reuters, referring to those in the party who still faithfully align themselves with Trump. 








Influential Republicans threaten to form new party


Dozens of Republicans are planning to call for reforms amid escalating divisions within their party and are threatening to form a separate group if GOP members do not break away from former Preside…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

printer said:


> *Influential Republicans threaten to form new party*
> Dozens of Republicans are planning to call for reforms amid escalating divisions within their party and are threatening to form a separate group if GOP members do not break away from former President Trump.
> 
> The more than 100 former Republican officials are expected to release their demands in a letter on Thursday titled "A Call For American Renewal," according to plans shared with Reuters and later reported by NBC News.
> ...


They are only a fraction of republicans, the war has been won, Trump owns the morons of America. What they can do is run conservatives against the Trump candidates and try to split the republican vote, thus denying them office, act as spoilers. When Liz Cheny is primaried next year, she can run as an independent and siphon off republican votes, it might not be effective in her district, but in others it will deny the republicans enough votes to win.

Their objective is not to win the elections, but to make sure the republicans lose by splitting the vote. If the GOP wins power by cheating, there will be real civil war, not the fake Trump bullshit kind either. If the republicans win power they will destroy themselves and probably 240 years of American democracy. If it gets real bad in the states, they won't like USA version 2.0 at all, if they have to start from scratch again.


----------



## hanimmal (May 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> A Michigan GOP lawmaker introduced a bill that would require "fact checkers" to register with the state and post a $1 million fidelity bond to publish.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/05/12/michigan-matt-maddock-fact-checkers/



> Michigan state Rep. Matt Maddock and his wife, Michigan Republican Party co-chair Meshawn Maddock, have repeatedly been called out by fact-checking journalists for promotingbaseless claims of widespread voter fraud and falsely suggesting that covid-19 is comparable to the flu.
> 
> Now, the Republican lawmaker wants to create new obstacles for fact-checkers who might challenge politicians over unsubstantiated claims.
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2021)

printer said:


> *GOP votes to dump Cheney from leadership*
> In an extraordinary bow to former President Trump, House Republicans voted Wednesday to purge GOP Conference Chairwoman Liz Cheney from her leadership post, punishing the conservative Wyoming Republican for daring to refute Trump’s lie that the 2020 election was stolen.
> 
> The decision was made by voice vote, meaning there will be no tally of the lawmakers who voted to dump Cheney, or of those who wanted her to stay on. Sources inside the closed-door vote said it was an overwhelming vote against Cheney. Some guessed the split was three to one.
> ...


join us Liz..the dark side is waiting..join us..join us..join.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/05/12/michigan-matt-maddock-fact-checkers/
> View attachment 4899496


That would put them under penalty of perjury and if their facts are verified, it should have consequences in court for those who they accuse of wrong doing. I can see how such a law can be turned on them.

What do the republican prospects look like in Michigan in 2022? Have the antics of the past 6 months had any impact at all? Will the win the statehouse and senate again or accept a loss?


----------



## TacoMac (May 12, 2021)

printer said:


> *Influential Republicans threaten to form new party*
> Dozens of Republicans are planning to call for reforms amid escalating divisions within their party and are threatening to form a separate group if GOP members do not break away from former President Trump.
> 
> The more than 100 former Republican officials are expected to release their demands in a letter on Thursday titled "A Call For American Renewal," according to plans shared with Reuters and later reported by NBC News.
> ...


He has no chance of pulling that off.

The only way Trump goes away is if Charles Koch himself steps up to the mic and says, "No more money for any of you until Trump is gone and forgotten."

Trump would be gone immediately. It would be as if he never existed.


----------



## hanimmal (May 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That would put them under penalty of perjury and if their facts are verified, it should have consequences in court for those who they accuse of wrong doing. I can see how such a law can be turned on them.
> 
> What do the republican prospects look like in Michigan in 2022? Have the antics of the past 6 months had any impact at all? Will the win the statehouse and senate again or accept a loss?


It is going to be tough, but luckily (intelligently) there was a vote on having a bi partisan commission redraw our districts, so really we don't really know what is going to happen. 



> https://ballotpedia.org/Michigan_State_Senate#cite_note-14





>



Which is why the insurectionist/Tea Party/Liberty University Republicans are working every bit of the trolls they can to keep power out of the Democrats hands much like they have for the last three decades.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> He has no chance of pulling that off.
> 
> The only way Trump goes away is if Charles Koch himself steps up to the mic and says, "No more money for any of you until Trump is gone and forgotten."
> 
> Trump would be gone immediately. It would be as if he never existed.


The base is in control of the beast now, not the stuffed shirts, and Trump owns the base and will even from prison. Charles Koch has lost control of the situation as have all the big donors. The only purpose the republican party will have soon is to keep Trump out of prison, pay his legal fees and spring him from prison once he is there. Nothing else will matter to Donald except getting out of a cell and an orange jump suit, and nothing else will matter to the party base either. The republicans are about to be a single issue party, keep Trump out of prison, that will be it, he needs absolute "loyalty" for that.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2021)

*McCarthy claims no one 'questioning the legitimacy' of the 2020 election*
House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) insisted Wednesday that no one in his party is questioning the legitimacy of the 2020 election, hours after House Republicans voted to purge Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) from her leadership position for repeatedly calling out former President Trump for his falsehoods about the election being “stolen” from him.

“I don’t think anybody is questioning the legitimacy of the presidential election. I think that is all over with. We’re sitting here with the president today. From that point of view, I don’t think that’s a problem,” McCarthy said following a meeting with President Biden and other congressional leaders at the White House.








McCarthy claims no one ‘questioning the legitimacy’ of the 2020 election


House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) insisted Wednesday that no one in his party is questioning the legitimacy of the 2020 election, hours after House Republicans voted to purge Rep. Liz…




thehill.com





I thought ex-President Trump was questioning the legitimacy of the election and a current elected official corrected him. I am so confused.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)




----------



## printer (May 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The base is in control of the beast now, not the stuffed shirts, and Trump owns the base and will even from prison. Charles Koch has lost control of the situation as have all the big donors. The only purpose the republican party will have soon is to keep Trump out of prison, pay his legal fees and spring him from prison once he is there. Nothing else will matter to Donald except getting out of a cell and an orange jump suit, and nothing else will matter to the party base either. The republicans are about to be a single issue party, keep Trump out of prison, that will be it, he needs absolute "loyalty" for that.


Trump is sitting on 250 million and has the power to primary any in his way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

printer said:


> Trump is sitting on 250 million and has the power to primary any in his way.


I think since he had to give a bunch of money back it's less now and his prechecked box fraud scheme is about to be made illegal. Soon Donald, the republican base that he controls and the republican party who they control, will have one purpose, to the exclusion of all others, even getting elected, keeping Donald out of prison. He will have the entire GOP congress dancing and freaking out on the courthouse steps before he goes to prison. You ain't seen anything yet, just wait until Donald is facing prison and an orange jump suit. He will win the GOP nomination for 2024 from his cell, state or federal, take yer pick.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Lying is like breathing to these people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly her vote was cast by an ANTIFA super soldier.

At this point, why should any of them ever tell the truth?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 12, 2021)

printer said:


> Trump is sitting on 250 million and has the power to primary any in his way.


Trump could win any primary without spending a cent. Then he will lose the general badly and a horde of heavily armed rednecks will try to seize power.


----------



## TacoMac (May 12, 2021)

printer said:


> *McCarthy claims no one 'questioning the legitimacy' of the 2020 election*
> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) insisted Wednesday that no one in his party is questioning the legitimacy of the 2020 election, hours after House Republicans voted to purge Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) from her leadership position for repeatedly calling out former President Trump for his falsehoods about the election being “stolen” from him.
> 
> “I don’t think anybody is questioning the legitimacy of the presidential election. I think that is all over with. We’re sitting here with the president today. From that point of view, I don’t think that’s a problem,” McCarthy said following a meeting with President Biden and other congressional leaders at the White House.
> ...


He said that right after a meeting at the White House.

He sort of sounds like a man that was just told the DOJ is looking into his actions on the 6th of January.


----------



## TacoMac (May 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Then he will lose the general badly


Careful. We said that in 2016 and look what happened.


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> He has no chance of pulling that off.
> 
> The only way Trump goes away is if Charles Koch himself steps up to the mic and says, "No more money for any of you until Trump is gone and forgotten."
> 
> Trump would be gone immediately. It would be as if he never existed.


didn't he already do that?


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> He said that right after a meeting at the White House.
> 
> *He sort of sounds like a man that was just told the DOJ is looking into his actions on the 6th of January.
> *




three-faced elephant- that's new.

they don't tell you..they signal.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 12, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Careful. We said that in 2016 and look what happened.


Demographics have moved against him and he has alienated even more people.


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Clearly her vote was cast by an ANTIFA super soldier.
> 
> At this point, why should any of them ever tell the truth?


she's just trying to get in on the coattails (although late)..it's Cali; not enough rednecks exist in that far off land.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Trump could win any primary without spending a cent. Then he will lose the general badly and a horde of heavily armed rednecks will try to seize power.


Not a primary run by Trump but anyone badmouthing Trump will be up against a person with Trump's PAC backing them. 









Summary data for Donald Trump, 2020 cycle


This page highlights the fundraising details for the presidential campaign of Donald Trump for 2020. For more information, click through the page.




www.opensecrets.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Trump could win any primary without spending a cent. Then he will lose the general badly and a horde of heavily armed rednecks will try to seize power.


I hope you are right, on both counts, the heavily armed rednecks will fair rather badly next time. The real mess is gonna be on the state level, that's where the most fanatical are and that's who will be counting the votes (like Stalin said). If the democrats can keep the house and a few seats in the senate in 2022, they will kill rouge elephant, permanently. Let something new arise in America and corral the crazies in the nuthouse that the GOP has become for the next decade.

At the time I thought the capital hill insurrection should have been met with miniguns on the steps of the capital and hundreds of the fuckers should have been mowed like grass and chopped in half. In retrospect it turned out better that they got inside, terrorized the congress and smeared shit on the walls, millions walked out of the GOP over it. If anything helps to keep these assholes out of power in 2022, it will be the capital insurrection and Trump and company going down for it later this year, or early next year. I expect confessing the big lie and handing Donald's head to the feds on a silver platter for insurrection will be the only way out for Rudy and should earn him a free walk.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 12, 2021)

printer said:


> Not a primary run by Trump but anyone badmouthing Trump will be up against a person with Trump's PAC backing them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True enough. And quite a few of them WILL get elected no matter how batshit crazy they are. This is because large parts of the country are made up of a majority of dumb people.

It will make for and interesting dynamic. I am of course using that as a euphemism for rednecks with guns and worse killing people.

The future of this country depends on the middle ground.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

Wait a minute, they had a vote? Fake news, Liz shouldn't accept it, she really won that vote, it wasn't even recorded. So she supposedly lost a vote made by people who didn't believe in voting and won't accept the results of an election. Fuck them, Liz won!  

They never held a vote on Matt Gaetz, he hasn't been charged with a crime yet though, but neither was Liz... Next Matt will be charged with a crime, but will keep his place on the judiciary committee, because he's innocent until proven guilty and then it will be, he can sit until he begins his sentence, then he can still hold his congressional seat from prison, because he's appealing... Finally he will run for his congressional seat from federal prison in 2022 and probably win in his redneck district.

Look on the bright side Matt, you might get to spend some quality time with Trump in federal prison, maybe even become his cell mate one day, after what's left of him gets out of Sing sing NY.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Republicans Vote To Remove Rep. Liz Cheney From GOP Leadership*





House Republicans voted to remove Rep. Liz Cheney, R-Wyo., from her position as conference chair, the No. 3 position in caucus leadership, after she voted to impeach former President Donald Trump. The vote totals will not be released because a voice vote was held.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2021)

*GOP downplays Jan. 6 violence: Like a 'normal tourist visit'*
Republican after Republican on Wednesday repeatedly sought to downplay the violence of the Jan. 6 insurrection, with one Georgia lawmaker likening the mobs overwhelming Capitol Police and vandalizing Capitol offices to a “normal tourist visit.”

Rep. Andrew Clyde (R-Ga.) made the tourist comment, saying that calling what happened at the Capitol on Jan. 6 an insurrection “is a boldfaced lie.”

“Watching the TV footage of those who entered the Capitol and walked through Statuary Hall showed people in an orderly fashion staying between the stanchions and ropes taking videos and pictures,” the first-term lawmaker said. “You know, if you didn’t know the TV footage was a video from Jan. 6, you’d think it was a normal tourist visit.”

Rep. Ralph Norman (R-S.C.) questioned whether the rioters were motivated by support for the former president, even though many of them have confirmed it in legal proceedings.

“I don't know who did a poll to say that they were Trump supporters,” Norman said of the mob, many of whom were carrying signs or wearing clothing indicating their support for Trump.
“It was not an insurrection,” added Clyde, who noted he was in the House chamber when the mob tried to break down the doors. “There was an undisciplined mob. There were some rioters and some who committed acts of vandalism.”








GOP downplays Jan. 6 violence: Like a ‘normal tourist visit’


Republican after Republican on Wednesday repeatedly sought to downplay the violence of the Jan. 6 insurrection, with one Georgia lawmaker likening the mobs overwhelming Capitol Police and vandalizi…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (May 12, 2021)

*Trump critics push new direction for GOP*
Republican critics of former President Trump are forging ahead with their effort to weaken his grip on the party even as it becomes increasingly clear doing so may be a herculean task.

A group of more than 100 Republicans, including former national and state officials, are expected to release a letter this week warning that they are prepared to launch a third party unless the GOP steps back from its increasingly Trump-centric approach to politics. 
“It’s time for the GOP to clean up its act, and if it doesn't, we need to hasten the creation of an alternative,” said Miles Taylor, a former Homeland Security official under Trump who is among those organizing the effort to demand changes within the GOP.

“I don’t want to make any mistakes about this: Donald Trump can’t get to 50 percent,” Taylor continued. “He cost us the White House. He cost us the House of Representatives. He cost us the Senate. He cost us half a million American lives in COVID. He can’t win. He’s a washed-up, one-time, single-term president.” 








Trump critics push new direction for GOP


Republican critics of former President Trump are forging ahead with their effort to weaken his grip on the party even as it becomes increasingly clear doing so may be a herculean task. A group of m…




thehill.com





Actually a good idea. No way they could win an election but if they use being a spoiler and the democrats then winning, they can leverage the party away from Trump. They should use 2022 as an example they can be a force to recon with.


----------



## TacoMac (May 13, 2021)

printer said:


> Not a primary run by Trump but anyone badmouthing Trump will be up against a person with Trump's PAC backing them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they won't.

That PAC is Trump's. That's his money. He's pocketing that money the instant it comes in. In all likelihood, it's already gone.

Trump uses that PAC for leverage and all those idiots are kissing his ass to get some of it but they are wasting their time.

They have as much chance of getting any of Trump's PAC money as those kids with cancer had of getting a dime out of the now shut down Trump Foundation.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 13, 2021)

Guess who owns Colonial Pipeline? Koch 
The conservatives on the Supreme Court? Koch 
Kevin McCarthy and his Republican colleagues? Koch 
America Inc. is Koch Inc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Guess who owns Colonial Pipeline? Koch
> The conservatives on the Supreme Court? Koch
> Kevin McCarthy and his Republican colleagues? Koch
> America Inc. is Koch Inc.


Those Russian's weren't suppose to attack Russian assets! Looks like they might go for a long walk in the forest... 

This kind of attack only strengthens Biden's case for a hardened green grid. Attacking oil and gas infrastructure should be a no, no for a country as dependent on oil and gas exports as Russia. It gives us (North American power grid) a warning and motivation to move forward with grid upgrades. One thing though, the government(s) should get stock in exchange for upgrade money, a piece of the action should be required for cash, or they pay for the MANDITORY upgrades themselves.

I wonder how much Koch is gonna make off the infrastructure plan to upgrade computer systems and security that they should have been upgrading all along. Let private critical infrastructure fall down while pocketing profits, then when it collapses and creates a national emergency, get lots of free money from the government to upgrade and repair, sweet deal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)

*Let's talk about Charlie Brown and Trump supporters....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)

Roberts has shit on his face now and no longer has a political home, as do the other conservatives on the SCOTUS, it was burned down by Trump and his base. I don't think he will fuck with the new voting rights act or HR1, he got burned pretty bad dancing on the red hot stovetop.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How Chief Justice John Roberts Gutted The Voting Rights Act *





“John Roberts took this completely effective way of balancing all these different interests and destroyed it because he just didn't like it. And nothing has risen up in this place,” says Chris Hayes on the Supreme Court gutting of the Voting Rights Act.


----------



## HGCC (May 13, 2021)

Fuckin incredible, should have maced horse face. 








Marjorie Taylor Greene confronts Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez outside House chamber


Republican Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene confronted Democratic Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez outside the House chamber on Wednesday afternoon, the latest of several confrontations Greene has had with her Democratic colleagues.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (May 13, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Fuckin incredible, should have maced horse face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id like to see her dumb white pride nutter ass pull that shit with Demmings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Fuckin incredible, should have maced horse face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is getting Mean Girls: Congressional Years, perhaps AOC needs security detail to keep the heckling trash away. MTG is only doing this to make the front page..i thought she and that perv Matt Gaetz were on their Ruin America by Telling Lies to the Lesser IQd Tour.


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4900150


what is the Q in GQP- i noticed everyone using this now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> what is the Q in GQP- i noticed everyone using this now.


Grand Qanon Party


----------



## rkymtnman (May 13, 2021)

@schuylaar 
i told you desantis would think about pulling something like this. 








Florida officials are preparing 'contingency plans' for a Trump indictment from New York, report says


The investigation from Manhattan DA Cy Vance could involve different scenarios depending on whether Trump is indicted in Florida or New Jersey.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @schuylaar
> i told you desantis would think about pulling something like this.
> 
> 
> ...


Until the federal indictments dropped and the FBI came to collect him with a federal warrant. Also, once in custody and back in NY, the state could arrest him and good luck getting bail in NY after Florida refused to extradite him for corrupt political reasons. In short, if they tried that bullshit, Donald could end up in a NYC jail cell until trial and conviction on state charges, then go straight to Sing sing! Or federal prison, on federal charges, we'll soon see who gets his fat ass first, the feds, or NY state.


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Until the federal indictments dropped and the FBI came to collect him with a federal warrant. Also, once in custody and back in NY, the state could arrest him and good luck getting bail in NY after Florida refused to extradite him for corrupt political reasons. In short, if they tried that bullshit, Donald could end up in a NYC jail cell until trial and conviction on state charges, then go straight to Sing sing! Or federal prison, on federal charges, we'll soon see who gets his fat ass first, the feds, or NY state.


somehow i feel that each entity is in a mad race to be the first; that net needs to be reinforced for this fish.. i think he's going to croak though. Trump men don't live long and he's lost some weight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> somehow i feel that each entity is in a mad race to be the first; that net needs to be reinforced for this fish.. i think he's going to croak though. Trump men don't live long and he's lost some weight.


He might croak before he see the inside of a cell, but he might fuck up and end up in jail too. If he's trying to stay out of a cell, it's a pretty good bet he'll end up in one, since he's failed at everything he ever tried to do. Becoming POTUS was actually the failure of a marketing and influence scheme. Once he became POTUS he was fucked and the only way to stay out of prison was to become king of America and to do that, he had to get a second term by whatever means possible. Donald knows what Donald did and has a lot to worry about.

You can see the republican party and his base shrinking by the day, the republicans are down to 25% of the electorate and they are split over Trump, though not evenly. When Donald is indicted and the trial(s) begin, then the fun will really start as desperate Donald makes these pukes sing and dance on the courthouse steps. When he goes to prison it will be the fault of the republicans who weren't "loyal" enough and he will get his revenge by telling his base to stay home. Biden hasn't attacked or mentioned Trump at all and neither has anybody in the administration for this reason, they want all of Donald's attention and spite on the republicans.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 14, 2021)

another whack job from Colorado in the House.









GOP Rep. Doug Lamborn let his son live in a storage unit in the US Capitol basement for weeks, lawsuit claims


The lawsuit from a former staffer alleges that Lamborn disregarded COVID-19 safety protocols and made staff perform personal errands for his family.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> another whack job from Colorado in the House.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody elected this asshole and the same people will probably send him back to Washington in 2022, cause triggering the libs and sticking their thumb's in Uncle Sam's eye are more important than anything.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Somebody elected this asshole and the same people will probably send him back to Washington in 2022, cause triggering the libs and sticking their thumb's in Uncle Sam's eye are more important than anything.
> 
> View attachment 4900893
> 
> View attachment 4900895


i think him and boebert will be gone in '22. we ran cory gardner R Senator out of this state too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i think him and boebert will be gone in '22. we ran cory gardner R Senator out of this state too.


He won his district by 20 points in 2020 and there are 81% white people in his district. Trump won it by 13 points in 2020 FFS, the district is full of shitheads and I'd have to say it's a write off. That level of stupidity is only cured by a die off, I wonder what the vaccination rate is there?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

If they tried this shit and then managed to get him to NY, then he can forget bail once he gets in front of a judge. They will wait on the migration route to NJ for him to arrive.  Yep I can see Mar Logo surrounded by thousands of MAGATS looking to protect Trump from extradition. He won't even buy them lunch, or hire a porta potties, many will die from dehydration, cause he won't even give them water to drink in the hot sun. Come to Florida and die for Donald MAGA!  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Shielding Trump From Extradition If Indicted Is A Thing People Are Working On*





Rachel Maddow shares reporting on the possibility that, if Donald Trump is indicted and a warrant is issued for his arrest, Ron DeSantis might find a way to prevent Trump from being extradited for prosecution.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they tried this shit and then managed to get him to NY, then he can forget bail once he gets in front of a judge. They will wait on the migration route to NJ for him to arrive.
> *Shielding Trump From Extradition If Indicted Is A Thing People Are Working On*
> 
> 
> ...


that's great news. he's stuck in florida. will be hard to campaign for 2024 without his maga rallies nationwide. 

or if he wins (somehow), when he comes for the inauguration, he gets locked up in DC and driven to NY.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that's great news. he's stuck in florida. will be hard to campaign for 2024 without his maga rallies nationwide.
> 
> or if he wins (somehow), when he comes for the inauguration, he gets locked up in DC and driven to NY.


If he tries this shit with a NY state extradition from Florida, then the Feds will indict him for something (pick one of thousands) and drag his ass back to the SDNY for a plea. When he arrives, the NY state authorities will arrest him, either when he gets off the plane, or after he makes bail on the federal charges. What do you think his odds would be of making bail on the NY state charges after fucking around on extradition from Florida? Not good at all IMHO, I figure he would be jailed until his trial is over and he won't want to delay that for long either!


----------



## printer (May 14, 2021)

It will be easy to nab trump. Just tell him he has a part in a TV show.


----------



## printer (May 14, 2021)

*Deleted video shows Greene taunting Ocasio-Cortez's office in 2019*
A video from February 2019 published by CNN on Friday shows Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) — then a conservative activist — taunting staff in Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez's (D-N.Y.) office through a mailbox slot.

In the since-deleted Facebook Live video unearthed by CNN's KFile, Greene and at least three male companions can be seen outside the lawmaker's office telling her to "get rid of your diaper" and come outside.

"Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, I'm an American citizen. I pay your salary through the taxes that you collect for me through the IRS because I'm a taxpaying citizen of the United States," Greene says in the video.

Greene goes on to blast Ocasio-Cortez's "socialist" policies and says, "You're bringing God's judgment on our country and I am against it, as well as my friends."

"So you need to stop being a baby and stop locking your door and come out and face the American citizens that you serve," Greene says. "If you want to be a big girl, you need to get rid of your diaper and come out and be able to talk to the American citizens, instead of us having to use a flap, a little flap. Sad."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393208622054842368








Deleted video shows Greene taunting Ocasio-Cortez’s office in 2019


A video from February 2019 published by CNN on Friday shows Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) — then a conservative activist — taunting staff in Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s (D…




thehill.com


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

I can't even make it to a minute. Heaven help her if we're ever walking down a flight of stairs together.


----------



## printer (May 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> I can't even make it to a minute. Heaven help her if we're ever walking down a flight of stairs together.


I did not even wait that long. After the first few seconds I decided it was not worth the aggravation, or just the knowledge.


----------



## printer (May 15, 2021)

*Pro-Trump lawyer Lin Wood causes headache for GOP in key S.C. race*
Pro-Trump lawyer Lin Wood's decision to run for chair of the South Carolina Republican Party has turned a typically sleepy race into a headache for the GOP.

Wood, a conspiracy theory-touting lawyer who is a chief propagator of debunked claims of voter fraud in the presidential race, is challenging current South Carolina GOP Chairman Drew McKissick after moving to the Palmetto State in February — despite former President Trump having already backed McKissick.

The implications of the race to lead the state’s Republican Party — which will be decided at its convention Saturday — extend beyond the state’s boundaries due to South Carolina’s early slot in the presidential primary calendar.

Wood’s candidacy in the race has mostly been defined by rabble-rousing antics, including heckling McKissick during a local Republican event in April and vowing to “shake it up” in South Carolina.

And while Republicans in the state assure that McKissick has his reelection bid in the bag, they say Wood’s candidacy is an unwanted distraction.








Pro-Trump lawyer Lin Wood causes headache for GOP in key S.C. race


Pro-Trump lawyer Lin Wood’s decision to run for chair of the South Carolina Republican Party has turned a typically sleepy race into a headache for the GOP.




thehill.com





And I thought no publicity was bad publicity. The GOP should be happy, they brought it upon themselves. Ride the tiger.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2021)

I'm not optimistic about the "Franklin" project, the problem is not one of misunderstanding, we understand well enough and there are somethings decent people cannot compromise with. They have to start telling the truth and stop lying, all of them, the base, the politicians and the news sources they get their disinformation from. You cannot compromise with what remains of the republican party, they must be defeated.
*Civility*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2021)

*Let's talk about the Republican plan for 2022 and beyond....*


----------



## hanimmal (May 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm not optimistic about the "Franklin" project, the problem is not one of misunderstanding, we understand well enough and there are somethings decent people cannot compromise with. They have to start telling the truth and stop lying, all of them, the base, the politicians and the news sources they get their disinformation from. You cannot compromise with what remains of the republican party, they must be defeated.
> *Civility*


Im pretty pumped for it.

I could see how they could do some really good inspiring motivating science messaging historic youtube videos. We do have so much to be proud of as a society, let the Lincoln project attack the insurrectionists with the hate they reflect back at them, and the Franklin project do something just as effective but different. So I hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 15, 2021)

"In flagrant disregard for Georgia tax law, Marjorie Taylor Greene has filed for homestead exemptions at fourteen different hourly motels."


----------



## mooray (May 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm not optimistic about the "Franklin" project, the problem is not one of misunderstanding, we understand well enough and there are somethings decent people cannot compromise with. They have to start telling the truth and stop lying, all of them, the base, the politicians and the news sources they get their disinformation from. You cannot compromise with what remains of the republican party, they must be defeated.
> *Civility*


Almost didn't click on it. Anytime I see the Lincoln Project logo, it's always the movie trailer voice with doom and gloom, but that was a nice little clip. One of my best friends is quasi-conservative/republican(pre-retard era) and while we don't outright agree on a whole lot, we can almost always find common ground.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> "In flagrant disregard for Georgia tax law, Marjorie Taylor Greene has filed for homestead exemptions at fourteen different hourly motels."


The feds might charge her, the state government in Georgia won't, republicans are now above the law where they hold power.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Marjorie Taylor Greene and her husband received tax breaks on two Georgia homes, investigation says. Married couples are only allowed one, according to state law. (msn.com)

*Marjorie Taylor Greene and her husband received tax breaks on two Georgia homes, investigation says. Married couples are only allowed one, according to state law.*

Marjorie Taylor Greene and her husband are accused of having two active homestead exemptions.
Homestead exemptions offer tax breaks to homeowners, but only one per married couple is permitted.
If the couple is found to be violating Georgia state law, they could face a fine of $12,000.
Rep. Marjorie Taylor Green has been accused of breaking Georgia state law by illegally filing for tax exemptions on separate homes in two different counties, according to an investigation by Atlanta's WSB-TV.

The investigation found that Greene and her husband have two active homestead exemptions, WSB-TV said.

Property tax homestead exemptions offer significant tax breaks to homeowners. Married couples are only allowed to file for one exemption, according to Georgia law.

But the Greenes are reportedly receiving tax breaks on a property in North Fulton County and another $610,000 home in Floyd County, WSB-TV's investigative journalist Justin Gray said.


----------



## TacoMac (May 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> "In flagrant disregard for Georgia tax law, Marjorie Taylor Greene has filed for homestead exemptions at fourteen different hourly motels."


The fine is about 500 dollars. She had to file that residence to be able to run for Congress in district 14. They never live there. They stay in their Buckhead place in Fulton County.


----------



## printer (May 15, 2021)

*McKissick defeats pro-Trump lawyer Lin Wood in South Carolina GOP race*
South Carolina Republican Party Chairman Drew McKissick won reelection to his post Saturday, batting down a challenge from pro-Trump lawyer Lin Wood that drew national attention.

McKissick easily won with roughly 68 percent of the votes from 861 delegates who cast ballots, while Wood took just under 28 percent of the vote. The remaining 4.3 percent of the vote was split between Michael LaPierre and Mark Powell. 








McKissick defeats pro-Trump lawyer Lin Wood in South Carolina GOP race


South Carolina Republican Party Chairman Drew McKissick won reelection to his post Saturday, batting down a challenge from pro-Trump lawyer Lin Wood that drew national attention.McKissick easily wo…




thehill.com





Darn. She just can't win for trying. I bet she would have been a great addition to the GOP.


----------



## printer (May 15, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> The fine is about 500 dollars. She had to file that residence to be able to run for Congress in district 14. They never live there. They stay in their Buckhead place in Fulton County.


So it is a business expense?


----------



## injinji (May 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The feds might charge her, the state government in Georgia won't, republicans are now above the law where they hold power.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Marjorie Taylor Greene and her husband received tax breaks on two Georgia homes, investigation says. Married couples are only allowed one, according to state law. (msn.com)
> 
> ...


Not sure if this is what these guys are doing, but my cousins have a house in Tampa and one up here in the sticks. They went to the courthouse and got a legal separation. Now each of them can claim homestead exemption on a separate house. I had thought about doing it to save taxes on the riverhouse, but my wife is too honest for that sort of thing.


----------



## hanimmal (May 16, 2021)

injinji said:


> Not sure if this is what these guys are doing, but my cousins have a house in Tampa and one up here in the sticks. They went to the courthouse and got a legal separation. Now each of them can claim homestead exemption on a separate house. I had thought about doing it to save taxes on the riverhouse, but my wife is too honest for that sort of thing.










Got to wonder what troll put that idea in their brain.

I once bought speakers out of the back of a van because I thought that they were stolen/extra stock from a install. Turned out that they were a scam.

I always thought that my wife was naive for being so honest about everything she does. But right then I realized that she would never have fallen for that scam because she is super honest, and that I was a mark because I was willing to not be. 

Luckily I learned that lesson in my early 20's. It saved me a few times since.


----------



## TacoMac (May 16, 2021)

printer said:


> *McKissick defeats pro-Trump lawyer Lin Wood in South Carolina GOP race*
> South Carolina Republican Party Chairman Drew McKissick won reelection to his post Saturday, batting down a challenge from pro-Trump lawyer Lin Wood that drew national attention.
> 
> McKissick easily won with roughly 68 percent of the votes from 861 delegates who cast ballots, while Wood took just under 28 percent of the vote. The remaining 4.3 percent of the vote was split between Michael LaPierre and Mark Powell.
> ...


Well, at least we don't have to worry that the GOP is so far gone they'll elect Lin Wood. 

Yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2021)

I think this is a sign that the republicans are starting to come apart at the seams, since there is now an alternative anti Trump faction in the GOP that recently declared itself.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Republican Arizona election official says Trump "unhinged" (yahoo.com) 

*Republican Arizona election official says Trump "unhinged"*
PHOENIX (AP) — The Republican who now leads the Arizona county elections department targeted by a GOP audit of the 2020 election results is slamming former President Donald Trump and others in his party for their continued falsehoods about how the election was run.

Maricopa County Recorder Stephen Richer on Saturday called a Trump statement accusing the county of deleting an elections database “unhinged” and called on other Republicans to stop the unfounded accusations.

“We can’t indulge these insane lies any longer. As a party. As a state. As a country,” Richer tweeted.

Richer became recorder in January, after defeating the Democratic incumbent.

The former president's statement came as Republican Senate President Karen Fann has demanded the Republican-dominated Maricopa County Board of Supervisors come to the Senate to answer questions raised by the private auditors she has hired. The Senate took possession of 2.1 million ballots and election equipment last month for what was supposed to be a three-week hand recount of the presidential race won by Democratic President Joe Biden.

Instead, the auditors have moved as a snail's pace and had to shut down Thursday after counting about 500,000 ballots. They plan to resume counting in a week, after high school graduation ceremonies planned for the Veterans Memorial Coliseum in Phoenix, which they rented for the recount.

Trump's statement said, in part, that “the entire Database of Maricopa County in Arizona has been DELETED! This is illegal and the Arizona State Senate, who is leading the Forensic Audit, is up in arms.”

Richer and the board say that statement is just plain wrong. In recent days, both he and the board have begun aggressively pushing back at what they see as continuing falsehoods from Republicans who question Trump's loss.

“Enough with the defamation. Enough with the unfounded allegations,” Richer tweeted Thursday. “I came to this office to competently, fairly, and lawfully administer the duties of the office. Not to be accused by own party of shredding ballots and deleting files for an election I didn’t run. Enough.”

The board, led by Republican Chairman Jack Sellers, have been aggressively using Twitter in recent days to push back, firing off a series of messages slamming the private company doing the audit. The board plans to hold a public hearing Monday to further to refute lies and lay out facts about these issues.”

“I know you all have grown weary of lies and half-truths six months after 2020 General Elections,” Sellers said Friday in announcing Monday's meeting.

Fann sent Sellers a letter on Wednesday requesting that county officials publicly answer questions at the Senate on Tuesday, but she stopped short of her threat to issue subpoenas.

Fann repeated the Senate’s demand for access to administrative passwords for vote-counting machines and internet routers. County officials say they have turned over all the passwords they have and have refused to give up the routers, saying it would compromise sensitive data, including classified law enforcement information held by the sheriff’s office.
more...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2021)




----------



## CCGNZ (May 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Got to wonder what troll put that idea in their brain.
> 
> I once bought speakers out of the back of a van because I thought that they were stolen/extra stock from a install. Turned out that they were a scam.
> 
> ...


AH HA , the mobile "have I got a deal for you" one time only my loss is your gain mobile scam.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 16, 2021)

Cheney is nearly as vile as Stinky and has backed his every move until now, she is no hero or defender of truth. She is closely tied to our national security agencies and must know that Stinkys days are numbered and she is just positioning herself for power when the turd is flushed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Cheney is nearly as vile as Stinky and has backed his every move until now, she is no hero or defender of truth. She is closely tied to our national security agencies and must know that Stinkys days are numbered and she is just positioning herself for power when the turd is flushed.


To me it's like watching two scorpions fighting to the death in a bottle. At least Liz is for some minimal measure of honesty and integrity. You will know them from here on out, not by what they say, but by how they vote in congress, none of this shit means anything unless the split happens on the floor of the house and senate. A separate faction of the republican party won't help as much as a third party to split away their vote and act as a spoiler. That was Donald's big threat, to form a third party and walk out with his supporters, practically leaving the party empty!


----------



## HGCC (May 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2021)

He still controls the GOP but state parties are trying to prevent future Trumps (yahoo.com) 

*He still controls the GOP but state parties are trying to prevent future Trumps*

WASHINGTON — Yes, this week confirmed that Donald Trump remains the de-facto leader of the Republican Party.

But something else happened, too: Republicans who are in the business of winning elections are trying to prevent future Trumps — at least those who have the same kind of baggage he did in 2015-2016 — from capturing statewide GOP contests.

Case in point: On Wednesday, Missouri Republicans offered a last-minute proposal to institute a Top-2 runoff if no candidate claims a majority in a GOP primary; currently, all it takes is a plurality to win a GOP primary in the Show Me State.

The apparent objective here? To make it much more difficult for former Gov. (and scandal-plagued) Eric Greitens to win the Republican primary for the state’s open Senate seat in 2022.

This move in Missouri follows what we already saw take place in Virginia — with the state party holding a confusing and convoluted convention instead of a primary, all in a seeming effort to make it harder for the “Trump in heels” Amanda Chase to win the GOP’s gubernatorial nomination.

And it worked. Chase, who might have won a plurality in a primary race, finished third in the drive-through/ranked-choice/weighted-by-locality convention, and outsider Glenn Youngkin won the nomination.

Two things can be true at the same time: One, the GOP is still Trump’s party. And two, Republicans realize that candidates with baggage like Trump can be liabilities for the party.

But also don’t be surprised that when you build a party in Trump’s image, you wind up with more Eric Greitenses and Amanda Chases running for statewide office.

*Trump’s real power*
That Trump can still dominate his party after losing in 2020, but that the same party is working to prevent future Trumps from winning statewide nominations confirms what NBC’s Benjy Sarlin has observed.

Trump’s real power is that he’s taken the Republican Party hostage.

“One reason is that he commands the loyalty of many base voters, who can potentially primary his opponents. But just as important, he can credibly threaten to take those voters away from the GOP entirely, dragging down Republicans of all stripes,” Sarlin recently wrote.

As Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C. put it: “If you tried to run [Trump] out of the party, he’d take half the party with him.”

That’s his real power — something that Greitens and Chase don’t command.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Guess who owns Colonial Pipeline? Koch
> The conservatives on the Supreme Court? Koch
> Kevin McCarthy and his Republican colleagues? Koch
> America Inc. is Koch Inc.


We need to Koch Block them.


----------



## printer (May 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Case in point: On Wednesday, Missouri Republicans offered a last-minute proposal to institute a Top-2 runoff if no candidate claims a majority in a GOP primary; currently, all it takes is a plurality to win a GOP primary in the Show Me State.


When they primary Cheney there will be a host of other candidates who will get a percentage of the votes but with enough of them she will come out on top without having over 50%. With the runoff she will get knocked out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2021)

printer said:


> When they primary Cheney there will be a host of other candidates who will get a percentage of the votes but with enough of them she will come out on top without having over 50%. With the runoff she will get knocked out.


I think the only hope for the GOP is to have open primaries in all 50 states with runoffs. A federal law would be challenged by "states rights" assholes, but the SCOTUS might like the idea. The conservatives on the court no longer have a political home with the GOP and their ruling could shock some of these states rights loonies and moderate the republican party. The GOP politicians wouldn't have to worry about being primaried by some lunatic nearly as much with open primaries.

I dunno a whole lot about it though and there might be some negative and unintended consequences with the idea. It would seem though that it can moderate the behavior of the parties and stifle the lunatics who control the republican party. There is the problem of the state republican parties though, they've gone completely off the deep end in a lot of places. They definitely need to break open the two party system though, a two party system is only one party better than a single party system. Patriotic and sensible Americans only have one choice now, the democratic party, the republicans are an existential threat, not just to America, but to us too.

A third actual conservative party would be the best possible outcome, a party that would at least siphon off and split the right wing vote, a spoiler that will keep the republicans out of power. The next decade is gonna be very dangerous, at least until demographic changes can take hold.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2021)

printer said:


> When they primary Cheney there will be a host of other candidates who will get a percentage of the votes but with enough of them she will come out on top without having over 50%. With the runoff she will get knocked out.


I think when Trump is indicted and goes to prison it should shake things up in the GOP. I don't think he will be endorsing anybody from inside Sing sing NY. I don't think communicating to the outside world will be easy for him either, he'll be speaking on a monitored phone through glass to limited visitors. By the time he ends up there his adult kids should be either with him or in shit up to their eyeballs. I can see indictments dropping this month or June at the latest, it can't be too much longer, there's plenty of crimes state and federal to choose from.


----------



## hanimmal (May 17, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/05/17/dan-crenshaw-chuck-todd-trump-election/



> Days after House Republicans ousted Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) from her leadership position for challenging former president Donald Trump’s false claims of election fraud, Rep. Dan Crenshaw (R-Tex.) on Sunday insisted that the conflict doesn’t interest most Americans.
> 
> Instead, he argued, voters want to hear about border security, inflation, and the gas crisis. “These are things that affect people, not this internal drama,” Crenshaw said on NBC’s “Meet the Press.”
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (May 17, 2021)

For those that wonder how these assholes get in office, here is Dan's district map, Gym Jordan has a similar looking district.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 17, 2021)

Pennsylvania District Attorney Raped Clients on His Office Desk: Prosecutors


When he was a defense attorney, Chad Michael Salsman used a noise machine to drown out some of the alleged sex attacks, former staff told prosecutors.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## TacoMac (May 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> For those that wonder how these assholes get in office, here is Dan's district map, Gym Jordan has a similar looking district.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902858


The most gerrymandered district in the United States belongs to Democrat John Sarbanes of Maryland.


----------



## printer (May 17, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> The most gerrymandered district in the United States belongs to Democrat John Sarbanes of Maryland.
> 
> View attachment 4902862


Took it over from a republican?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 17, 2021)

More than likely.


----------



## TacoMac (May 17, 2021)

printer said:


> Took it over from a republican?





captainmorgan said:


> More than likely.


Nope. The last time Maryland's 3rd district had a republican was 1927.

It was redrawn to its current ridiculous state in 2000 to insure it would stay democratic for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (May 17, 2021)

These guys don't buy at Costco, there's always a line.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 17, 2021)

The democrats want to end gerrymandering and the GOP doesn't, that's all I need to know about the subject, not any both sides are the same shit.


----------



## TacoMac (May 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The democrats want to end gerrymandering and the GOP doesn't, that's all I need to know about the subject, not any both sides are the same shit.


The democrats want to end republican gerrymandering. 

They could easily do that right now but they refuse to because they use it just as much.

It's like the 15 dollar minimum wage: it was all lip service. They dropped it because the Parliamentarian said to? Seriously? And you believe that?

They told the Parliamentarian to do that to shoot it down because once again democrats profit from slave wages as much as Republicans do.

It's all politics. Democrats have no vested interest in ending gerrymandering. They're just using it as a hot button to get people to vote for them, just like the whole bogus living wage campaign.


----------



## hanimmal (May 17, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> The democrats want to end republican gerrymandering.
> 
> They could easily do that right now but they refuse to because they use it just as much.
> 
> ...


How could 'they' easily end gerrymandering right now?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 17, 2021)

I am far from a fan of any politician but to say both sides are the same is bullshit, the GQP want to end democracy and install Stinky and his family as their royalty to rule us.


----------



## TacoMac (May 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I am far from a fan of any politician but to say both sides are the same is bullshit, the GQP want to end democracy and install Stinky and his family as their royalty to rule us.


I never said both sides are the same, but they both use the same tactics from time to time.

The parliamentarian is an advisor. They have no vote or say in the matter, yet democrats used that to remove the 15 dollar minimum wage from the covid relief bill.

Why?

Because they never really wanted to pass it.

The SCOTUS has already ruled just last year that gerrymandering to get a political advantage is not in keeping with democracy or the constitution. 

That gives Biden a green light to issue an executive order banning gerrymandering. 

So why doesn't he?

Because democrats have no interest in getting rid of gerrymandering. 

That's what I'm pointing out. They have complete power to do both yet refuse to do so. It's because they profit from both just as much as republicans do.


----------



## hanimmal (May 17, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I never said both sides are the same, but they both use the same tactics from time to time.
> 
> The parliamentarian is an advisor. They have no vote or say in the matter, yet democrats used that to remove the 15 dollar minimum wage from the covid relief bill.
> 
> ...








http://proximityone.com/cd.htm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/special/politics/gerrymandering/data/oldbrowser.png


It is interesting about Biden though. 

Hopefully he pulls that off when the Republicans end their obstruction on the voting rights bill and it loses in the senate. Completing the last 20-70 year scam that the Republican party is currently imploding from pulling on the American public.

It will be very nice to have 2 parties firmly planted in reality that is drawing from the understanding of 100% of our nation.


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2021)

printer said:


> Took it over from a republican?


Both sides do it when they have the power. Most try for +5%, but that has backfired on the GOP. Some "safe" seats were flipped in 2018. (although some of those have flipped back in 2020)


----------



## printer (May 17, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Nope. The last time Maryland's 3rd district had a republican was 1927.
> 
> It was redrawn to its current ridiculous state in 2000 to insure it would stay democratic for the foreseeable future.


I guess the rolled eyes did not give the idea that I wasn't serious. Yes Democrats have used it also. On getting rid of it, they have enough fights to win at the moment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2021)

printer said:


> I guess the rolled eyes did not give the idea that I wasn't serious. Yes Democrats have used it also. On getting rid of it, they have enough fights to win at the moment.


I believe Elections Canada draws the riding boundaries in Canada. Maybe they could use Elections USA to do the same and even run their elections or at least provide oversight. The states seem to be doing a pretty shitty job of redistricting and running elections, judging by the recent spate of new voting restrictions the states have come up with. The Arizona ballot fiasco is a case in point, they obviously need adult supervision.


----------



## hanimmal (May 17, 2021)

printer said:


> I guess the rolled eyes did not give the idea that I wasn't serious. Yes Democrats have used it also. On getting rid of it, they have enough fights to win at the moment.


Its like a bully crying in the principles office with the little kid he was beating up pulling the 'he hit me too' card.


----------



## TacoMac (May 17, 2021)

printer said:


> I guess the rolled eyes did not give the idea that I wasn't serious. Yes Democrats have used it also. On getting rid of it, they have enough fights to win at the moment.


Again, it's not a fight at all. Biden could do it with a simple stroke of a pen. He refuses to do so, just like the 15 dollar minimum wage. Democrats and republicans both don't want either of those to happen.

The filibuster is the third. Why do you think democrats haven't gotten rid of it? Because they resort to it just as much as republicans do, so it will never happen no matter how many people are screaming for it.

You also have to remember that a lot of the screaming and outrage is staged. It's just like "Wrestling" where they act like they hate each other and want to kill each other but then go out after the "show" is over and have dinner together.


----------



## hanimmal (May 17, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Again, it's not a fight at all. Biden could do it with a simple stroke of a pen. He refuses to do so, just like the 15 dollar minimum wage. Democrats and republicans both don't want either of those to happen.
> 
> The filibuster is the third. Why do you think democrats haven't gotten rid of it? Because they resort to it just as much as republicans do, so it will never happen no matter how many people are screaming for it.
> 
> You also have to remember that a lot of the screaming and outrage is staged. It's just like "Wrestling" where they act like they hate each other and want to kill each other but then go out after the "show" is over and have dinner together.





> https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing-room/presidential-actions/2021/04/27/executive-order-on-increasing-the-minimum-wage-for-federal-contractors/





>


Both sides trolling is bullshit. 

This shit is not in a vacuum and it is not absolute.

What 90% of the Democrats in the Senate support something, and can't get it passed, while 100% of the Republicans are against anything and everything Democrats try to get passed.

That 10% is not Democrats 'just as' anything with respect to the Republican. 

And as for the screaming to have been staged, maybe, maybe you can make that argument in the 90's. Maybe too the Bush years, so I will go to late 2000's. 

But now shit is different.







Both sides trolling died Jan 6th.


----------



## printer (May 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe Elections Canada draws the riding boundaries in Canada. Maybe they could use Elections USA to do the same and even run their elections or at least provide oversight. The states seem to be doing a pretty shitty job of redistricting and running elections, judging by the recent spate of new voting restrictions the states have come up with. The Arizona ballot fiasco is a case in point, they obviously need adult supervision.


Each province sets up its own commission on drawing lines. The map of Canadian riding's is quite boring to look at, mostly one chunk of real estate. Not too many peninsulas off into other blocks, a big file though.



https://www.elections.ca/res/cir/maps2/images/canada.pdf











Redistribution of Federal Electoral Districts 2022 – Elections Canada


How electoral boundaries are set.



www.elections.ca


----------



## printer (May 17, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Again, it's not a fight at all. Biden could do it with a simple stroke of a pen. He refuses to do so, just like the 15 dollar minimum wage. Democrats and republicans both don't want either of those to happen.
> 
> The filibuster is the third. Why do you think democrats haven't gotten rid of it? Because they resort to it just as much as republicans do, so it will never happen no matter how many people are screaming for it.
> 
> You also have to remember that a lot of the screaming and outrage is staged. It's just like "Wrestling" where they act like they hate each other and want to kill each other but then go out after the "show" is over and have dinner together.


Is it as simple as a pen stroke? From what I have gathered elections are in the States collection of powers rather than Federal. If Biden does legislate it without the House and Senate passing it, it will surely go to the Supreme Court and you know the makeup of it now.


----------



## TacoMac (May 17, 2021)

printer said:


> Is it as simple as a pen stroke? From what I have gathered elections are in the States collection of powers rather than Federal. If Biden does legislate it without the House and Senate passing it, it will surely go to the Supreme Court and you know the makeup of it now.


Unless it violates the constitution, which the SCOTUS has already ruled it does.

Do try and keep up.


----------



## printer (May 17, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Unless it violates the constitution, which the SCOTUS has already ruled it does.
> 
> Do try and keep up.


You are the one saying he can just stroke a pen and make it so. I have been keeping up, I asked a question I already knew the answer to. Seems you agree with me.


----------



## TacoMac (May 17, 2021)

printer said:


> You are the one saying he can just stroke a pen and make it so.


He can. If you knew anything at all about how the United States Government works, OR if you had bothered to read what I've already posted, you'd know that.

But you being you that's not possible.

Let me review this for you one more time:



TacoMac said:


> The SCOTUS has already ruled just last year that gerrymandering to get a political advantage is not in keeping with democracy or the constitution.
> 
> That gives Biden a green light to issue an executive order banning gerrymandering.


It really is just that simple. Biden could, WITH THE STROKE OF A PEN, issue an executive order making gerrymandering illegal as it violates the constitutional provisions of the 15th amendment.

That would be that. It would eventually run into another showdown in the Supreme Court where the SCOTUS would no doubt rule as it just did making gerrymandering a thing of the past.

It's just that simple. But as I said before he has no interest in doing that because democrats use gerrymandering just as much as republicans do.

Now read that about 10 times and see if any of it sinks in.


----------



## printer (May 17, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> He can. If you knew anything at all about how the United States Government works, OR if you had bothered to read what I've already posted, you'd know that.
> 
> But you being you that's not possible.
> 
> ...


Biden can sign anything. But it will go the SCOTUS where it will get shot down by the Republican henchmen (and woman). If the SCOTUS already rulled that Gerrymandering was illegal then the DOJ can go after the politicians and there is no need for Biden to sign anything.


----------



## TacoMac (May 17, 2021)

printer said:


> Biden can sign anything. But it will go the SCOTUS where it will get shot down by the Republican henchmen (and woman).


Wrong. They were the ones that made the ruling in December. Do try to keep up.



printer said:


> If the SCOTUS already rulled that Gerrymandering was illegal then the DOJ can go after the politicians and there is no need for Biden to sign anything.


You really need to stop posting about American politics as you clearly are completely ignorant as to how our government works. There is no crime. The DOJ has nothing to do with the judicial branch.

Let me dumb this down to a level you can hopefully understand: When the court hears a case about gerrymandering like it did last year, it considers the merits of the case. The case in question had to do with North Carolina and how they had gerrymandered so badly that it disenfranchised many voters.

That led the court to rule that what they had done was unconstitutional. Nobody "broke the law" or "committed a crime". The districts were drawn under state rules, the problem was that the state by making those rules had violated the constitutional rights of some of its citizens.

That's why North Carolina had to redraw the districts in question for more equitable distribution of voters.

I await your next completely uninformed, moronic post on the American government with bated breath.


----------



## hanimmal (May 17, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Wrong. They were the ones that made the ruling in December. Do try to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sure SCOTUS said what you are saying it did. If I am wrong I am sure you will answer someone else's post with some troll added in about how stupid people are to think that what you are saying has anything to do with it, so I look forward to that.

https://www.pbs.org/newshour/nation/what-the-supreme-courts-gerrymandering-decision-means-for-2020


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> How could 'they' easily end gerrymandering right now?


lol at the assertion that "it would be easy" but the Constitution does allow Congress to refuse to seat a state's delegation if it engages in eggregious partisan gerrymandering. 




https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/gerrymandering-redistricting-census-congress/2020/07/17/d1002146-c6f5-11ea-8ffe-372be8d82298_story.html



*How Congress can stop gerrymandering: Deny seats to states that do it.*

Chief Justice John Roberts, writing for the court last year in _Rucho v. Common Cause_, acknowledged that drawing districts to assure a party’s advantage was “incompatible with democratic principles,” but he concluded that the practice presented “political questions beyond the reach of the federal courts.”

They’re not beyond the reach of the House of Representatives, though. The most direct path to resolving the perpetual challenge of gerrymandering lies with the House. Quite simply, it can refuse to seat a state delegation achieved through excessive gerrymandering. It has that power. And it can use it to create a process that would prevent hyperpartisanship in setting congressional district lines.


----------



## hanimmal (May 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lol at the assertion that "it would be easy" but the Constitution does allow Congress to refuse to seat a state's delegation if it engages in eggregious partisan gerrymandering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be hilarious. 2022 really is so damn important for the Democrats to win back the house and hopefully gain in the senate too. 

Can you imagine the garbage hearings the Republicans would do. I bet they would also impeach Biden/Harris to troll them leading up to 2024 elections.


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That would be hilarious. 2022 really is so damn important for the Democrats to win back the house and hopefully gain in the senate too.
> 
> Can you imagine the garbage hearings the Republicans would do. I bet they would also impeach Biden/Harris to troll them leading up to 2024 elections.


There is no doubt in my mind that they will Trump-up charges to impeach Biden, Harris, Pelosi and the entire Democratic Party if they get the chance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Im not sure SCOTUS said what you are saying it did. If I am wrong I am sure you will answer someone else's post with some troll added in about how stupid people are to think that what you are saying has anything to do with it, so I look forward to that.
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/newshour/nation/what-the-supreme-courts-gerrymandering-decision-means-for-2020
> View attachment 4903162


They explicitly say the congress has the power to end gerrymandering and by inference draw federal congressional districts. HR-1 will have teeth and I don't think Roberts and the conservatives on the SCOTUS are gonna fuck around with voters rights this time either. The hundreds of voter suppression laws being passed in red states kinda precludes this and makes the case for the law. Trump changed everything and all the work they did loading the court with conservatives will back fire on the "new GOP". The conservatives on the court are homeless, like the other actual conservatives you see on TV. Steve Schmitt walked Roberts trough his confirmation process for the Bush administration.


----------



## hanimmal (May 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They explicitly say the congress has the power to end gerrymandering and by inference draw federal congressional districts. HR-1 will have teeth and I don't think Roberts and the conservatives on the SCOTUS are gonna fuck around with voters rights this time either. The hundreds of voter suppression laws being passed in red states kinda precludes this and makes the case for the law. Trump changed everything and all the work they did loading the court with conservatives will back fire on the "new GOP". The conservatives on the court are homeless, like the other actual conservatives you see on TV. Steve Schmitt walked Roberts trough his confirmation process for the Bush administration.


It is a pretty cool story how the people got ending gerrymandering on Michigan's ballot in 2018. 






> https://reasonstobecheerful.world/voters-not-politicians-ended-gerrymandering-michigan/





>


----------



## printer (May 17, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> You really need to stop posting about American politics as you clearly are completely ignorant as to how our government works. There is no crime. The DOJ has nothing to do with the judicial branch.


You just said above the SCOTUS ruled against Gerrymandering. So it is not allowed, I guess that says it is a crime. I have just been following your words for guidance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2021)

*“Whig”ing Out About The GOP Infighting*





The GOP infighting reached a turning point after Republicans ousted Congresswoman Liz Cheney from her leadership position. To some, the internal conflicts are drawing comparisons to the demise of the Whig Party in the early 1850s. Allan Lichtman, Distinguished Professor of History at American University joins NBC’s Joshua Johnson to discuss what the current Republican Party could learn from the mistakes of the Whig Party.


----------



## topcat (May 17, 2021)

Kevin McCarthy


----------



## TacoMac (May 18, 2021)

printer said:


> You just said above the SCOTUS ruled against Gerrymandering. So it is not allowed, I guess that says it is a crime. I have just been following your words for guidance.


You really are a very special kind of stupid, aren't you?

The Supreme Court of the United States is NOT a criminal court. It interprets law and guides it so that it is constitutional. I don't know how many times I have to say that. Apparently, several hundred as that block of granite you call a brain isn't capable of absorbing it the first time.

Their ruling didn't make gerrymandering illegal. It stated that the way North Carolina did it violated the constitution. There is still no law against gerrymandering. That's what the Biden administration needs to do and could do now that they have that ruling in their corner.

That you don't grasp that is simply mind boggling. I'll try one last time to dumb this down to your level with the most layman example I know of: Ernesto Miranda.

Everybody has heard the Miranda warning:

You have the right to remain silent.
Anything that you say can be used against you in a court of law.
You have the right to an attorney.
You have the right to have your attorney present with you during any questioning.
If you can not afford an attorney, one will be appointed to you at no cost.
*Do you understand these rights as I have explained them to you?*

That is the bare bones Miranda warning. You can add to it, and many jurisdictions do, but you can not subtract from it.

Now then, the only part of that warning that has to do with Ernesto Miranda is the very last light I bolded. You see, Miranda was a criminal. (Fun fact everybody involved in getting the Miranda warning written was a criminal.)

Miranda had a long list of convictions; petty theft, breaking and entering, several assaults, etc. Well, one day he saw a girl he wanted, followed her home and raped her. He did this without even trying to hide it. Several people saw him going into and out of the dwelling the girl lived in, the girl picked him out of a lineup...

It was an open and shut case. So they told Ernesto basically this: Look, we've got you dead to rights and you know it. You can either go to trial, get convicted and do 15 years, or you can plead guilty, save us the trouble, get sentenced to 5 years and be out in 2 or 3.

Miranda took the path of least resistance and signed a confession and that was that. Until it wasn't.

On the confession form he filled out, at the very top it said something like:

I ________________________________ make this confession of my own free will, without any coercion, knowing and understanding my legal rights.

It took a lawyer from the ACLU about 2 seconds to see that form with that sentence on it that Miranda filled out and file an appeal on his behalf. The argument was simple: How did Ernesto Miranda understand his rights? Did the cop explain it to him? No. Did a judge? No.

In fact, nobody did.

It went all the way to the Supreme Court and the Supreme Court agreed: How on earth can someone make a confession knowing all of their legal rights when nobody bothered to ever explain to him what his legal rights really were?

Now, that ruling DID NOT CREATE the Miranda act. What it did do was get Miranda's confession thrown out and his conviction overturned. Nobody went to jail for it because as in the North Carolina gerrymandering case, nobody actually broke any law, they simply had a process that wasn't accounted for within the law that violated the constitution.

It would be several months and a couple more SCOTUS cases thrown in (Gideon, Escobeto) before we would have the Miranda act we have today. But nobody went to jail over it, nobody was charged with it, because laws in this nation are crafted piece by piece. You can't break a law that doesn't actually exist.

North Carolina had to redraw its districts. Arizona had to retry Miranda. That was all that really happened in either case until of course the Miranda Act was passed a few months later.

And Miranda himself? Well, the publicity was so bad that Arizona had to move the trial out of the state and everybody used assumed names. He was still found guilty and went to prison. A few years later he got out and went back to being Miranda. A few years after that, he was murdered. His murderer was one of the first people in the nation to be given the Miranda Warning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2021)

GOP leaders look to curtail ballot initiatives after red state voters opt for legal weed, expanded Medicaid


Republican officials in Mississippi and Missouri have overturned ballot initiatives passed by voters in last year’s elections, a move Democrats are comparing to the refusal of some GOP leaders to accept the legitimacy of the presidential results.




news.yahoo.com





*GOP leaders look to curtail ballot initiatives after red state voters opt for legal weed, expanded Medicaid*

Republican officials in Mississippi and Missouri have overturned ballot initiatives passed by voters in last year’s elections, a move Democrats are comparing to the refusal of some GOP leaders to accept the legitimacy of the presidential results.

In November, nearly 60 percent of Mississippi voters said yes to Ballot Initiative 65, opting to establish a medical marijuana program through an amendment to the state constitution. In a country where the number of states legalizing weed for even recreational use continues to grow, the proposal would allow possession of up to 2.5 ounces of the drug for patients with a qualifying condition, including cancer, Parkinson's disease and posttraumatic stress disorder.

Last Friday, the Mississippi Supreme Court overturned the preference of more than 766,000 people on a technicality. The decision came as the result of a lawsuit filed by Mary Hawkins Butler, the GOP mayor of Madison, Miss., and hinged on the wording of the ballot initiative process established in the 1990s.






Medical marijuana. (Getty Images)

Under those guidelines, petitioners needed to gather one-fifth of their signatures from each of the state's five congressional districts. However, as of 2000, Mississippi has only four districts, although supporters of medical marijuana gathered signatures according to the old map as a precaution, at the advice of the state attorney general’s office.
...


----------



## printer (May 18, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> You really are a very special kind of stupid, aren't you?
> 
> The Supreme Court of the United States is NOT a criminal court. It interprets law and guides it so that it is constitutional. I don't know how many times I have to say that. Apparently, several hundred as that block of granite you call a brain isn't capable of absorbing it the first time.
> 
> ...


You lost me at, "You are a special kind of stupid". You can use that on the trolls all you want, that is their problem. I think it will be some time before I reply to you again. Good day sir.


----------



## TacoMac (May 18, 2021)

printer said:


> You lost me at, "You are a special kind of stupid". You can use that on the trolls all you want, that is their problem. I think it will be some time before I reply to you again. Good day sir.


Later, self-righteous, talk loudly about things he knows nothing about Canadian.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2021)

printer said:


> You lost me at, "You are a special kind of stupid". You can use that on the trolls all you want, that is their problem. I think it will be some time before I reply to you again. Good day sir.


He puts everybody on ignore anyway, he hates to lose arguments and ties his ego to arguments. From what I can gather he was a school teacher, I can imagine that habit was prevalent in his classroom too.

Taco has a pain in the back that he turns into a pain in the ass for everybody else who disagrees with him. I've found many Canadians on this site are better informed on American civics than most Americans, but that's not saying much.


----------



## mooray (May 18, 2021)

Yeah, don't appropriate my 'murican culture!


----------



## TacoMac (May 18, 2021)

mooray said:


> Yeah, don't appropriate my 'murican culture!


It's always funny when people who know absolutely nothing about how the judicial system of the United States works tries to tell you how it works. Kind of like a man telling a woman all there is to know about how painful child birth is or isn't.


----------



## mooray (May 18, 2021)

Pffft, I tell the wife all the time, it wasn't that bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2021)

printer said:


> You lost me at, "You are a special kind of stupid". You can use that on the trolls all you want, that is their problem. I think it will be some time before I reply to you again. Good day sir.


All courts are constitutional courts and criminal courts as well, the SCOTUS has settled many criminal cases. They are the final stop for death penalty cases, when they decide to hear them. The SCOTUS also settles constitutional matters which come before them in the form of civil and criminal court cases that work their way up through the hierarchical judicial system. They settle both state and federal criminal and civil law in accordance with the constitution, the same as any other judges do. I never had to look any of this shit up, it's just common fucking sense. The court system in Canada and any other country that uses the system of English common law are structured and work the same way.


----------



## printer (May 18, 2021)

*GOP-led Maricopa County board decries election recount a 'sham'*
In a letter to GOP senators announcing that the board will cease all cooperation with the GOP state senators' efforts, the board accused state senators of allowing Arizona to become a "laughingstock" as they pursued discredited, false claims of election fraud perpetrated by former President Trump.

"You are photographing ballots contrary to the laws that the Senate helped enact, and you are sending those images to unidentified places and people. You have repeatedly lost control of your Twitter account, which has tweeted things that appear to be the rantings of a petulant child—not the serious statements of a serious audit," wrote the board.

“I will not be responding to any more requests from this sham process. Finish your audit and be ready to defend what you’re finding in a court of law,” added Chairman Jack Sellers (R) at Monday's meeting of the board, according to The Washington Post.








GOP-led Maricopa County board decries election recount a ‘sham’


The Republican-led Maricopa County Board of Supervisors condemned the state Senate’s GOP-led audit of the county’s 2020 election results as a “sham” in a letter Monday.…




thehill.com


----------



## TacoMac (May 18, 2021)

Pretty much the entire Arizona GOP has turned against that recount now.









Maricopa County Election Officials Denounce ‘Grift Disguised as an Audit’


“You have rented out the once good name of the Arizona State Senate to grifters and con-artists,” the board’s letter adds.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2021)

So they haven't found any soy sauce or chopstick residue on the ballots?


----------



## TacoMac (May 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> So they haven't found any soy sauce or chopstick residue on the ballots?


I do know the duck sauce tests were inconclusive.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2021)

‘Keep America Great Committee’ Founder Admits Swindling Trump Fans


The Nevada man made off with more than $500,000 in fraudulent donations, and got more than $1 million in phony PPP loans, to boot.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> ‘Keep America Great Committee’ Founder Admits Swindling Trump Fans
> 
> 
> The Nevada man made off with more than $500,000 in fraudulent donations, and got more than $1 million in phony PPP loans, to boot.
> ...


Only the finest.


----------



## printer (May 18, 2021)

*Michigan judge rejects one of last challenges to 2020 election results*
A Michigan judge on Tuesday rejected one of the final challenges to the 2020 presidential election, batting down a case that former President Trump and his allies had touted in their efforts to overturn the race’s results.

Michigan Circuit Court Judge Kevin Elsenheimer dismissed a case brought by a voter in in rural Antrim County who said that fraud had taken place in the November contest, ruling that an audit conducted by the Michigan secretary of state’s office satisfied a state law that provide’s avenues for voters to request such counts.

“By deciding this motion, the court is not saying that there were no problems in the way that Antrim County conducted its November 2020 elections. The clerk has admitted that there were challenges and problems in the elections, although the hand count ultimately of the presidential election showed results largely consistent with the canvass totals that were entered by the state and reported by the county,” Elsenheimer said in delivering his ruling. "I am saying that, as pled, the plaintiff’s request for an audit is not available."








Michigan judge rejects one of last challenges to 2020 election results


A Michigan judge on Tuesday rejected one of the final challenges to the 2020 presidential election, batting down a case that former President Trump and his allies had touted in their efforts to ove…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (May 18, 2021)

*Biden's DOJ withdrew subpoena for Twitter account parodying Nunes*
The Department of Justice (DOJ) retracted a grand jury subpoena earlier this year for information that would identify the person behind an anonymous Twitter account parodying Rep. Devin Nunes (R-Calif.), according to a court document unsealed on Tuesday.

The filing was revealed a day after a federal court in Washington, D.C., unsealed a motion showing the Trump administration's DOJ had issued a grand jury subpoena to Twitter demanding that it turn over the identifying information regarding the user @NunesAlt.

The latest document unsealed Tuesday shows that the U.S. Attorney's office in D.C. withdrew the subpoena in March, two months after President Biden took office.

"It appears to Twitter that the Subpoena may be related to Congressman Devin Nunes’s repeated efforts to unmask individuals behind parody accounts critical of him," the motion Monday read. "His efforts to suppress critical speech are as well-publicized as they are unsuccessful." 








Biden’s DOJ withdrew subpoena for Twitter account parodying Nunes


The Department of Justice (DOJ) retracted a grand jury subpoena earlier this year for information that would identify the person behind an anonymous Twitter account parodying Rep. Devin Nunes (R-Ca…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 18, 2021)

No words needed ....


----------



## Northwood (May 18, 2021)

I'm just so saddened at the thought of all those chickens who ate those ballets, and later were killed in that horrific fire lit by Biden himself. What a waste. /s

Man get it to fucking together as a country. The world is looking at the USA as a joke because of stuff like this shit over the last 5 years. Honestly it's starting to sound like you need an invasion of some sort. I'm bringing WEED! Lol


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 18, 2021)

Wow … lawyer for Buffalo horned *magat *got some shit to say …. Sure this will bite his ass. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394666856171122692


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2021)

Northwood said:


> I'm just so saddened at the thought of all those chickens who ate those ballets, and later were killed in that horrific fire lit by Biden himself. What a waste. /s
> 
> Man get it to fucking together as a country. The world is looking at the USA as a joke because of stuff like this shit over the last 5 years. Honestly it's starting to sound like you need an invasion of some sort. I'm bringing WEED! Lol


Biden should have completely fixed everything and ended world poverty by now, so I totally understand what you are aggravated at. I mean, we STILL have the epidemic. Superman Biden should have blasted all those virus particles with his heat vision on the first day. 

Anyway, thanks for the advice. I'll write it down and then mail it to Biden using the express flush setting on my toilet bowl.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2021)

I give you the next governor of New York.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394648246870593538


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I give you the next governor of New York.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394648246870593538


Unfortunately he will own the rural parts of NY state home of the Know Nothing party and it hasn't changed much. NY regularly sends racist shitheads to congress, just like CA does, Nunes is an example, as is Kevin McCarthy. No matter how stupid, corrupt or treasonous they are, they will keep sending them back to Washington


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

Retired generals were fooled by imposter 'Rear Adm. Jack Meehoff' as they accused Biden of being a 'Marxist' - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism

*Retired generals were fooled by imposter 'Rear Adm. Jack Meehoff' as they accused Biden of being a 'Marxist'*

Last week, a group of more than 120 retired generals and admirals caused shock and outrage by signing a conspiracy theory-laden letter questioning the legitimacy of the 2020 election and suggesting that President Joe Biden is a communist and too enfeebled to do his job. Among the signatories are Maj. Gen. John Bolduc, a candidate for Senate in New Hampshire, and Vice Adm. John Poindexter, former National Security Adviser to President Ronald Reagan.

But it seems that the group, calling themselves "Flag Officers 4 America," didn't do a good job of verifying all of their signatories were legit, because according to _Task & Purpose_, one of the names that ended up on the list was an imposter who went by the fake name, "Rear Adm. Jack Meehoff."

"After Christopher Mathias of the Huffington Post wrote a May 12 story about the letter, he received an email the following day from someone showing how he had managed to get the apocryphal 'Rear Adm. Jack Meehoff' added to the list of signatories," reported Jeff Shogol. "Mathias later tweeted emails from the man, whose name he redacted, showing how he had provided the false name to retired Army Maj. Gen. Joseph Arbuckle, who left active duty in 2000. 'Thank you for your support,' Arbuckle replied. 'Your name will be added to the letter today. Thank you for standing tall.'"

He was eventually removed, but not before making it onto the public list.
According to the report, the man behind "Rear Adm. Jack Meehoff" is a retired submariner who told _Task & Purpose_ he acted because he found the whole letter "f**king absurd."


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2021)

REVEALED: Marjorie Taylor Greene is ring leader behind House GOP revolt over wearing masks


U.S. Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-GA)is leading the charge among House Republicans to refuse to follow Speaker Nancy Pelosi's rule continuing the mask mandate, with at least a dozen far right lawmakers flouting their obligation."Masks are oppressive and nothing but a political tool. End the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## TacoMac (May 20, 2021)

It would seem that Republican Tim Ryan of Ohio has had enough.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395130470615031809


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> It would seem that Republican Tim Ryan of Ohio has had enough.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395130470615031809


He's a democrat, not a republican.


----------



## hanimmal (May 20, 2021)

Louie Gohmert (R Texas) is just going full racist in a one hour house general speech right now on CSPAN.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2021)

The Royals (still mourning the death of Prince Philip) are pissed over unauthorized photoshopped image of the Queen- Faintiing couch, pearl clutch and the vapors..Dear God Man have you no shame?


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4905202


i don't usually comment on ones looks but..


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Louie Gohmert (R Texas) is just going full racist in a one hour house general speech right now on CSPAN.


is he banging anything? pen, glass, cane?


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> It would seem that Republican Tim Ryan of Ohio* has had enough.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395130470615031809


haven't we?


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2021)

printer said:


> *Biden's DOJ withdrew subpoena for Twitter account parodying Nunes*
> The Department of Justice (DOJ) retracted a grand jury subpoena earlier this year for information that would identify the person behind an anonymous Twitter account parodying Rep. Devin Nunes (R-Calif.), according to a court document unsealed on Tuesday.
> 
> The filing was revealed a day after a federal court in Washington, D.C., unsealed a motion showing the Trump administration's DOJ had issued a grand jury subpoena to Twitter demanding that it turn over the identifying information regarding the user @NunesAlt.
> ...


i'm so glad America is being Made Great Again! The Trump years were SHIT!


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394826489833549828


----------



## hanimmal (May 21, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394826489833549828


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 21, 2021)

Imagine how fucking stupid you would have to be to miss that piece of shit.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

The GOP has no leaders, none. Zero. Zilch. Fuck that Ben Shapiro guy too, what a little candy ass, wanting to mandate fake vaccines, almost as douchy as Trump.

Leaders are voluntarily followed, that's what makes them leaders. 

Therefore, an elected politician, who is really a forcibly imposed "leader", cannot be an actual leader, or "leader of the free world" etc. 
The correct words would be overseer, guard, con man, charlatan, thief and / or master. 

Of course by logical extrapolation the same rationale would apply to Democrat political creatures too. Except they wear two masks, except when they're sneaking out to get their hair done or going to a birthday party. Then they don't wear a mask. 

Ron Paul is a nice guy though and wanted to end the drug war that Biden and Harris fought so hard to keep going.


----------



## hanimmal (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> The GOP has no leaders, none. Zero. Zilch. Fuck that Ben Shapiro guy too, what a little candy ass, wanting to mandate fake vaccines, almost as douchy as Trump.
> 
> Leaders are voluntarily followed, that's what makes them leaders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4905739


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4905741



I feel no obligation to defend Donald Trump. He is nearly as big a bozo as Joe Biden, except his wife is hotter.


----------



## hanimmal (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I feel no obligation to defend Donald Trump. He is nearly as big a bozo as Joe Biden, except his wife is hotter.


----------



## printer (May 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Imagine how fucking stupid you would have to be to miss that piece of shit.


And to hug his spawn. Eew.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 21, 2021)

Fuck trump and his spawn … let them hug it out in prison .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2021)

Ted ain't alone in having Vlad's arm up his asshole working his mouth like a ventriloquist's dummy, most of the GOP are in Vlad's choir. You would never know Russia had thousands of nukes pointed at you right now, the republicans and their voters don't seem to either know or care. So now you've got Kremlin Cruz and Moscow Mitch in the senate.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ted Cruz Roundly Criticized After Sharing Russian Propaganda*





GOP Sen. Ted Cruz received a lot of criticism after sharing a Russian propaganda video on Twitter in an apparent attempt to criticize the idea of a 'woke, emasculated' U.S. military. MSNBC's Brian Williams has the details.


----------



## hanimmal (May 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ted ain't alone in having Vlad's arm up his asshole working his mouth like a ventriloquist's dummy, most of the GOP are in Vlad's choir. You would never know Russia had thousands of nukes pointed at you right now, the republicans and their voters don't seem to either know or care. So now you've got Kremlin Cruz and Moscow Mitch in the senate.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Ted Cruz Roundly Criticized After Sharing Russian Propaganda*
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2021)

these GOP leaders are twisted beyond belief.*.22 GOP states ending the Federal Bill $300.*









Biden administration unable to continue $300 weekly pandemic unemployment benefits that GOP governors are slashing


The Labor Department has exhausted its options for continuing to pay an extra $300 a week in federal unemployment benefits to jobless people in the 22 GOP-led states that are ending them early, an administration official told CNN Thursday.




www.cnn.com





Those collecting regular state benefits, which typically last 26 weeks, will continue to receive those payments but will not get the $300 boost. *However, those in the other two programs -- the Pandemic Unemployment Assistance and Pandemic Emergency Unemployment Compensation programs -- will lose all their benefits.*

the Feds are saying they've exhausted options and there's nothing they can do..really? Fed always Trumps State..seriously though Federal programs always override State when it's to he better of the citizen..taking away money duly voted on and approved? how is this possible?

26 weeks form last March when this started is way over and would've (and did) ended last August. There's going to be a lot of pissed off people in red states once they realize this the first of the month.

hold on tight this is going to be another Mr. Toad's Wild Ride..courtesy of the Ex-Fucker-in-Chief.


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


yeah Putin had it- you can take that to the bank.


----------



## hanimmal (May 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> these GOP leaders are twisted beyond belief.*.22 GOP states ending the Federal Bill $300.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im guessing it is a lot like those same states not allowing their citizens to sign up for Obamacare.



schuylaar said:


> yeah Putin had it- you can take that to the bank.


If so, my guess it is so Putin could brag he did that to the POTUS.


----------



## printer (May 21, 2021)

*Cheney primary challenger impregnated 14-year-old when he was 18*
Wyoming state Sen. Anthony Bouchard (R), who’s challenging Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) for her House seat, acknowledged in an interview with Casper Star-Tribune that he impregnated a 14-year-old girl when he was 18.
Bouchard first revealed the relationship in a Facebook Live video on Thursday, though he did not say exactly how old he or the girl was when the pregnancy happened. In that video, he said he wanted to come out with the story himself after learning that people had been looking into the matter.
“It’s amazing that they look at things so negatively. So bottom line is it’s a story when I was young, two teenagers, girl gets pregnant,” Bouchard said. “You’ve heard those stories before. She was a little younger than me, so it’s like the Romeo and Juliet story.” 

“A lot of pressure. Pressure to abort a baby. I got to tell you, I wasn’t going to do it and neither was she. And there was pressure to have her banished from their family. Just pressure. Pressure to go hide somewhere.”
Bouchard said that he eventually married the girl, who, according to the Star-Tribune, was 15 at the time of the marriage. At the time, both were living in Florida. In his Facebook video, Bouchard explained that “the only thing I could see as the right thing to do was to get married and take care of them.”
The couple divorced three years later. He said that his ex-wife had died by suicide. At the time, he said, “she had problems in another relationship.”
“You know, this thing ended in kind of a bitter divorce. All the odds were against us,” he said. “We later became friends. She had problems in another relationship. Her dad had committed suicide. ... For whatever reason she decided to do the same.”








Cheney primary challenger impregnated 14-year-old when he was 18


Wyoming state Sen. Anthony Bouchard (R), who’s challenging Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) for her House seat, acknowledged in an interview with Casper Star-Tribune that he impregnated a 14-year-old girl …




thehill.com


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> The GOP has no leaders, none. Zero. Zilch. Fuck that Ben Shapiro guy too, what a little candy ass, wanting to mandate fake vaccines, almost as douchy as Trump.
> 
> Leaders are voluntarily followed, that's what makes them leaders.
> 
> ...


The group chooses the leader, you're just in the minority that disagrees, but that doesn't mean your leader is forced upon you, it just means you dissent from the majority, which is fine. It feels like your perspective is a bit narcissistic, thinking quite highly of your value and how society should conform itself to your wishes. In any group of people since the dawn of time, the rough majority decides the rules, more locally, and the rough majority decides who makes the rules, beyond the locality. That's just the only practical way it can be done, because it's not possible to create some rules for some individuals and not for others, since we'd need more people than we have just to manage this nonsensical individual rule handling. If you want to live somewhere where you get to choose how your surroundings are run, you'll have to go somewhere where you're pretty much the only person around.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> The group chooses the leader, you're just in the minority that disagrees, but that doesn't mean your leader is forced upon you, it just means you dissent from the majority, which is fine. It feels like your perspective is a bit narcissistic, thinking quite highly of your value and how society should conform itself to your wishes. In any group of people since the dawn of time, the rough majority decides the rules, more locally, and the rough majority decides who makes the rules, beyond the locality. That's just the only practical way it can be done, because it's not possible to create some rules for some individuals and not for others, since we'd need more people than we have just to manage this nonsensical individual rule handling. If you want to live somewhere where you get to choose how your surroundings are run, you'll have to go somewhere where you're pretty much the only person around.



Individuals make choices. If all the individuals in a given group chose the same thing, there's a consensus. What they chose can be good, bad or indifferent. The process of how they chose the thing, is separate from any intrinsic good or bad contained within the thing they chose. Yet a process itself can be bad. For instance, political democracies are generally bad, in the sense that they rely on force against otherwise peaceful people who don't want to be subsumed by a group of people claiming authority over them without their individual explicit consent. 

If some individuals chose another person to be your leader and you didn't want that person as a leader, yet that person is imposed on you anyway under threat of force, the person is actually a master and not a leader. Sort of like gang rape. Sad that you like rapist tactics. Scary too. 

If something is both practical and violates others rights, it's wrong to do. If something is impractical and violates others rights, it's also wrong to do. Stop trying to rationalize wrongful things.

My perspective isn't narcissistic or self centered, since it respects others rights to make their own choices, while your perspective disrespects those choices. 

I really wish you'd consider being nicer to people that don't want to support your ideas. Threatening them with force rather than using peaceful persuasion shows a lack of compassion and might mean your ideas suck too. 

If you want to live somewhere and insist on violating others rights, don't be surprised when people want to distance from you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> The group chooses the leader, you're just in the minority that disagrees, but that doesn't mean your leader is forced upon you, it just means you dissent from the majority, which is fine. It feels like your perspective is a bit narcissistic, thinking quite highly of your value and how society should conform itself to your wishes. In any group of people since the dawn of time, the rough majority decides the rules, more locally, and the rough majority decides who makes the rules, beyond the locality. That's just the only practical way it can be done, because it's not possible to create some rules for some individuals and not for others, since we'd need more people than we have just to manage this nonsensical individual rule handling. If you want to live somewhere where you get to choose how your surroundings are run, you'll have to go somewhere where you're pretty much the only person around.


Rob is in need of a desert island, funny thing is he will lap up Medicare, old age pension and any other big guberment program he can leech off. If he catches covid he'll want that big government paid for ICU bed and oxygen, they all do. 

After the vaccines come out of emergency use, the healthcare companies won't pay for stupidity and the unvaccinated will cover their own covid medical bills, or their family will. Stupidity will become a preexisting condition and Rob will qualify.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> If you want to live somewhere and insist on violating others rights, don't be surprised when people want to distance from you.


The only rights you have are those the collective decides to give you and everybody else. The constitution is an expression of the will of the collective and the collective can change it with a 2/3 majority.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The only rights you have are those the collective decides to give you and everybody else. The constitution is an expression of the will of the collective and the collective can change it with a 2/3 majority.



So when black people were enslaved in the USA, they had no right to run away until the collective told them they were free ?

The bill of rights is an okay document, often restating the obvious, but the constitution itself is not and was never the will of the collective though. 

Also, the collective has no more rights than any individual within the collective has. I've proven that using simple math many times. So simple even you might grasp it. Might.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Individuals make choices. If all the individuals in a given group chose the same thing, there's a consensus. What they chose can be good, bad or indifferent. The process of how they chose the thing, is separate from any intrinsic good or bad contained within the thing they chose. Yet a process itself can be bad. For instance, political democracies are generally bad, in the sense that they rely on force against otherwise peaceful people who don't want to be subsumed by a group of people claiming authority over them without their individual explicit consent.


First, no group of individuals have ever all chosen the same thing, anywhere, ever.

Second, the vast majority of laws generally surround imposition onto someone else, so this scenario where you're just sitting there minding your own business and to then be "subsumed by a group of people claiming authority over them", doesn't really exist.



Rob Roy said:


> If some individuals chose another person to be your leader and you didn't want that person as a leader, yet that person is imposed on you anyway under threat of force, the person is actually a master and not a leader. Sort of like gang rape. Sad that you like rapist tactics. Scary too.


That's what the rough majority has decided since the beginning. This is where your narcissism is showing, somehow thinking you're special with rights that overpower everyone else. Sorry things happen in life that you don't want. Welcome to sentience, or, near-sentience anyway.



Rob Roy said:


> If something is both practical and violates others rights, it's wrong to do. If something is impractical and violates others rights, it's also wrong to do. Stop trying to rationalize wrongful things.


The problem is with what you think your rights are. Nobody's violating your rights as society has deemed them. The rights you're referring to are your own and I don't doubt that the rights you've created are being violated. If it's as important to you as you seem to convey, you should try to go somewhere where you can live closer to how you want, because no society is going to change their framework for you, again, displaying your exceedingly inflated self-view.



Rob Roy said:


> My perspective isn't narcissistic or self centered, since it respects others rights to make their own choices, while your perspective disrespects those choices.


Except the choices of those who structured society and the majority that want society a certain way, but sure, yourself the five other guys that think like you, I'm sure you respect their rights.



Rob Roy said:


> I really wish you'd consider being nicer to people that don't want to support your ideas.


No mirrors in your house I'm guessing.



Rob Roy said:


> Threatening them with force rather than using peaceful persuasion shows a lack of compassion and might mean your ideas suck too.
> 
> If you want to live somewhere and insist on violating others rights, don't be surprised when people want to distance from you.


Life is hard outside.


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Im guessing it is a lot like those same states not allowing their citizens to sign up for Obamacare.
> 
> If so, my guess it is so Putin could brag he did that to the POTUS.


i thought everyone had ACA access, they didn't have the expanded Medicaid access; you have to make at least $12k which is basic poverty level for ACA. if you can't prove you've made at least that you can't have ACA and without Medicaid you are fvcked.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> First, no group of individuals have ever all chosen the same thing, anywhere, ever.


That's not true, all 3 of the women in the hot tub with me yesterday decided to get naked too.

Also, even if any hadn't, they'd have been free to leave or watch or go make me a sandwich or something. 

Why do you hate individual consent so much you construct circuitous arguments to try to justify violating another persons consent?


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> *So when black people were enslaved in the USA, they had no right to run away until the collective told them they were free ?*
> 
> The bill of rights is an okay document, often restating the obvious, but the constitution itself is not and was never the will of the collective though.
> 
> Also, the collective has no more rights than any individual within the collective has. I've proven that using simple math many times. So simple even you might grasp it. Might.


no rights according to the slavers who wanted a Bill of Sale and kept track of each- they were property. who else was going to build the South?

white men wanted to sit their fat asses on horses with whips..my question is why don't you get your fat ass off that horse and build it yourself.

that's why they had to make a deal..imagine that- sharecroppers which they stole from anyway.


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> That's not true, all 3 of the women in the hot tub with me yesterday decided to get naked too.
> 
> Also, even if any hadn't, they'd have been free to leave or watch or go make me a sandwich or something.
> 
> Why do you hate individual consent so much you construct circuitous arguments to try to justify violating another persons consent?


you're getting me jelly, Rob!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> So when black people were enslaved in the USA, they had no right to run away until the collective told them they were free ?
> 
> The bill of rights is an okay document, often restating the obvious, but the constitution itself is not and was never the will of the collective though.
> 
> Also, the collective has no more rights than any individual within the collective has. I've proven that using simple math many times. So simple even you might grasp it. Might.


Slavery was the law in some states and the constitution was amended by the collective to give blacks statues as human beings and citizens. The constitution was amended again a hundred years ago, to give women the franchise and the rights of citizenship in 1920.

The constitution and bill of rights are collective documents, they were written by a few individuals, but endorsed by the collective, not a mere majority, who can make laws, in accordance to the constitution. The constitution was amended many times, the second amendment was just that an amendment and it can be amended away and will be one day.

If the collective makes changes to the constitution that you don't like, too fucking bad. Most people have different ideas about rights and responsibilities than you do. Liberty is freedom with responsibilities and limits, your rights end where my nose begins, plus 6 feet!


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> That's not true, all 3 of the women in the hot tub with me yesterday decided to get naked too.
> 
> Also, even if any hadn't, they'd have been free to leave or watch or go make me a sandwich or something.
> 
> Why do you hate individual consent so much you construct circuitous arguments to try to justify violating another persons consent?


Oh cool, the text equivalent of a sily gif. Your default deflection as soon as you're required to provide anything with substance.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Slavery was the law in some states and the constitution was amended by the collective to give blacks statues as human beings and citizens. The constitution was amended again a hundred years ago, to give women the franchise and the rights of citizenship in 1920.
> 
> The constitution and bill of rights are collective documents, they were written by a few individuals, but endorsed by the collective, not a mere majority, who can make laws, in accordance to the constitution. The constitution was amended many times, the second amendment was just that an amendment and it can be amended away and will be one day.
> 
> If the collective makes changes to the constitution that you don't like, too fucking bad. Most people have different ideas about rights and responsibilities than you do. Liberty is freedom with responsibilities and limits, your rights end where my nose begins, plus 6 feet!



So until the collective told black people it was okay to run away from massa, they were supposed to keep picking cotton though ?

Shout out to Nat Turner, his impatience and all. 


If slavery is taking the product of another persons labor, which percent of taking (forcibly) the product of another persons labor is NOT slavery ? 
If you don't like my question, too fucking bad.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Slavery was the law in some states and the constitution was amended by the collective to give blacks statues as human beings and citizens. The constitution was amended again a hundred years ago, to give women the franchise and the rights of citizenship in 1920.
> 
> The constitution and bill of rights are collective documents, they were written by a few individuals, but endorsed by the collective, not a mere majority, who can make laws, in accordance to the constitution. The constitution was amended many times, the second amendment was just that an amendment and it can be amended away and will be one day.
> 
> If the collective makes changes to the constitution that you don't like, too fucking bad. Most people have different ideas about rights and responsibilities than you do. Liberty is freedom with responsibilities and limits, your rights end where my nose begins, plus 6 feet!


Not to mention that, once the constitution was created, it's a contract everyone agrees to upon immigration. It's one we're born into, and are also free to exit participation whenever we want. Just by him being on the forum is pretty hilarious, when you think about all he's agreeing to, while somehow not agreeing to.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> So until the collective told black people it was okay to run away from massa, they were supposed to keep picking cotton though ?
> 
> Shout out to Nat Turner, his impatience and all.
> 
> ...


Sorry that humans weren't perfect from the beginning, nor are we today, nor will we ever be. What a brilliant expectation.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Oh cool, the text equivalent of a sily gif. Your default deflection as soon as you're required to provide anything with substance.


Substance ? Do you have any idea how hard it is to satisfy 3 energetic lasses while waiting for a 4th one to bring in a tray of sandwiches? Fucking bread gets wet, mustard all over the place, little floating pieces of lettuce amid the flotsam. It ain't easy man!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> So until the collective told black people it was okay to run away from massa, they were supposed to keep picking cotton though ?
> 
> Shout out to Nat Turner, his impatience and all.
> 
> ...


The question was about rights under the law as it it existed at the time in certain American states. Slavery was ended in the British empire in the early 1820s and the end of the underground railway was Canada in the mid 1800's.

It's like gun ownership today, if the law or constitution, or even the interpretation of the constitution changes, you won't have the "right" to possess a firearm or ammunition. Even if the constitution doesn't change, but the law does, if you are on a future government domestic terrorist watch list, you won't have the "right" to possess firearms, or fly on an airplane (no fly list).


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The question was about rights under the law as it it existed at the time in certain American states. Slavery was ended in the British empire in the early 1820s and the end of the underground railway was Canada in the mid 1800's.
> 
> It's like gun ownership today, if the law or constitution, or even the interpretation of the constitution changes, you won't have the "right" to possess a firearm or ammunition. Even if the constitution doesn't change, but the law does, if you are on a future government domestic terrorist watch list, you won't have the "right" to possess firearms, or fly on an airplane (no fly list).



When you use the word "right" in that context, you should say "revocable privilege" . 

Until then, you will be wrong, and I will be right.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rob is in need of a desert island, funny thing is he will lap up Medicare, old age pension and any other big guberment program he can leech off. If he catches covid he'll want that big government paid for ICU bed and oxygen, they all do.
> 
> After the vaccines come out of emergency use, the healthcare companies won't pay for stupidity and the unvaccinated will cover their own covid medical bills, or their family will. Stupidity will become a preexisting condition and Rob will qualify.


While an interesting argument could be made by those who had money taken from them by the government, via paycheck extraction and monetary policy inflation (federal reserve theft) etc. etc. I won't be taking any money from the thugs. At all.

I'm a little hurt that you've implied I'm stupid too, could we get the collective to vote on that and then we'll have a better idea if it can become true?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> When you use the word "right" in that context, you should say "revocable privilege" .
> 
> Until then, you will be wrong, and I will be right.


Until they put your ass in jail for breaking the law.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Until they put your ass in jail for breaking the law.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Plot twist, the somehow-not-a-narcissistic-individual gets to decide what's just.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm a little hurt that you've implied I'm stupid too, could we get the collective to vote on that and then we'll have a better idea if it can become true?


Rob, if @rollitup would let me post thread called, is Rob Roy an idiot? And put a poll on it, what do you think the result would be?


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Sorry that humans weren't perfect from the beginning, nor are we today, nor will we ever be. What a brilliant expectation.


I don't expect humans to be perfect. Which is why I don't and won't have an imposed leader over me.

To use coercion as a systemic norm, which is what all involuntary governments do, and then expect anything good to come from it, is not brilliant.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I don't expect humans to be perfect. Which is why I don't and won't have an imposed leader over me.
> 
> To use coercion as a systemic norm, which is what all involuntary governments do, and then expect anything good to come from it, is not brilliant.


Sorry that marketing works on people. Have you tried not being around people? Is everything you own from a company which doesn't advertise?

Where do you live, since you somehow live in a place without any leadership? How do they get internet? Or are you lying?


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2021)

Florida isn't in here..i wonder why..ah! 2024.

*Ending Benefits Early?*
Here are the states that have declared an end to the extended unemployment benefits, and when they expire:

Alabama: June 19
Alaska: June 12
Arizona: July 10*
Arkansas: June 26
Georgia: June 26
Idaho: June 19
Indiana: July 19
Iowa: June 12
Mississippi: June 12
Missouri: 12
Montana: June 27*
New Hampshire: June 19
North Dakota: June 19
Ohio: June 26
Oklahoma: June 26
South Carolina: end of June
South Dakota: June 26
Tennessee: July 3
Texas: June 26
Utah: June 26
West Virginia: June 19
Wyoming: June 19
*Arizona and Montana are offering additional stipends or return-to-work bonuses with the loss of expanded benefits.
*What You Can Do*
Like other benefits cliffs over the past year, cutting expanded benefits prematurely leaves many unemployed workers vulnerable.
If you’re an unemployed worker in a state planning to end extended federal benefits in the coming weeks, remain in close contact with your local unemployment office for any updates and to continue receiving any benefits that you may still qualify for. These offices can also offer resources for job re-entry programs and training opportunities.
Remember, the programs set to expire Sept. 6 — if not cancelled sooner by your state — are just for the extended federal benefits set in place during the pandemic. You can still qualify for your state’s normal unemployment benefits if you lose your job or remain unemployed.
There are also still pandemic-related safety nets to help with financial hardship. The CDC’s latest guidance extends the eviction moratorium until at least June 30. After that you may still qualify for rental assistance depending on your state. A handful of states are still offering utility forgiveness, as well.
If you owe debts, contact your issuers and lenders about forbearance or assistance programs you may qualify for. Food assistance programs like SNAP and TANF can help supplement your spending on necessities. And if affordable childcare is an obstacle keeping you from returning to work, you may qualify for assistance or subsidized care through state and local initiatives.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rob, if @rollitup would let me post thread called is Rob Roy an idiot? And put a poll on it, what do you think the result would be?


Inaccurate or accurate. 

It wouldn't matter how the polling went. You are a little causation / correlation deficient, maybe there's a vaccine for that ?


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Sorry that marketing works on people. Have you tried not being around people? Is everything you own from a company which doesn't advertise?


No, I stole everything I own. No wait, that's the government. Never mind.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Great substance. Definitely not another deflection.


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> The GOP has no leaders, none. Zero. Zilch. Fuck that Ben Shapiro guy too, what a little candy ass, wanting to mandate fake vaccines, almost as douchy as Trump.
> 
> Leaders are voluntarily followed, that's what makes them leaders.
> 
> ...


that's why micro-donations from 'we the people' are indicative of who Americans want.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> that's why micro-donations from 'we the people' are indicative of who Americans want.


Bernie crushes that segment, though he doesn't seem to be very well liked around here.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> that's why micro-donations from 'we the people' are indicative of who Americans want.


False dichotomy though. Free people don't have others impose "leaders" (masters) over them.

You can chose a leader for yourself if you like.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Bernie crushes that segment, though he doesn't seem to be very well liked around here.


Maybe he can use it to pay taxes on all of his houses? Or buy a big house like that BLM "leader" ?


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> The group chooses the leader, you're just in the minority that disagrees, but that doesn't mean your leader is forced upon you, it just means you dissent from the majority, which is fine. It feels like your perspective is a bit narcissistic, thinking quite highly of your value and how society should conform itself to your wishes. In any group of people since the dawn of time, the rough majority decides the rules, more locally, and the rough majority decides who makes the rules, beyond the locality. That's just the only practical way it can be done, because it's *not possible to create some rules for some individuals and not for others*, since we'd need more people than we have just to manage this nonsensical individual rule handling. If you want to live somewhere where you get to choose how your surroundings are run, you'll have to go somewhere where you're pretty much the only person around.


it is in America.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Great substance. Definitely not another deflection.


It wasn't a deflection, it was sardonic humour (spelled for Canadians to enjoy) .


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> False dichotomy though. Free people don't have others impose "leaders" (masters) over them.
> 
> You can chose a leader for yourself if you like.


You realize where society would be with all this individualism and all the things you use and participate in which wouldn't have existed? Your continued use of them is hypocritical.


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> False dichotomy though. Free people don't have others impose "leaders" (masters) over them.
> 
> You can chose a leader for yourself if you like.


when you have a country with millions there has to be some sense of organization, Rob..i was always against the Bible but as i get older i realize it is necessary because there would be chaos otherwise. you may not agree with something but often can have value.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> You realize where society would be with all this individualism and all the things you use and participate in which wouldn't have existed? Your continued use of them is hypocritical.


Free and peaceful. The horrors.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> when you have a country with millions there has to be some sense of organization, Rob..i was always against the Bible but as i get older i realize it is necessary because there would be chaos otherwise. you may not agree with something but often can have value.


Should the organization protect and foment voluntary human interactions or should the organization offend voluntary human interactions ?


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Free and peaceful. The horrors.


People have never been peaceful, but don't get me wrong, I don't hate your idea of a society that would essentially keep us at the no-mechanized-transportation and sustenance living forever, it's just that....that's not what this society ever was, nor will it ever be, plus you participate in it and that makes you complacent to the very things you complain about, so they can't be *that* important to you.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> People have never been peaceful,


Some individuals are peaceful. Some are not.

Individuals who defend a system based in coercion are not defending "being peaceful". 

People will never have a peaceful society as long as there is a coercion based system of governance. Logic and math insist that I am correct. Therefore if peace, which is different from imposed order, is a desired outcome or state of being, you should not defend a coercion based system.

You can't get to peace by using coercion.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

If you're going to say that my general statement about people not being peaceful is false, by saying some are and some aren't, then surely you must see that anytime a violent person is harming another and is coerced into stopping, then you've acquired peace through coercion, making your statement false as well. If you're going to argue with nonsense angles, then at least button up your own statements a bit.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> plus you participate in it


I sometimes "participate" under duress, not out of loyalty or voluntary agreement. 

I am not complacent and actively seek to free peaceful people. I am an abolitionist.





mooray said:


> If you're going to say that my general statement about people not being peaceful is false, by saying some are and some aren't, then surely you must see that anytime a violent person is harming another and is coerced into stopping, then you've acquired peace through coercion, making your statement false as well. If you're going to argue with nonsense angles, then at least button up your own statements a bit.


Consider learning the difference between offensive force and defensive force. 

After that, we can work on the rest of your erroneous assumptions.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> It wasn't a deflection, it was sardonic humour (spelled for Canadians to enjoy) .


right back at ya:


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Plot twist, the somehow-not-a-narcissistic-individual gets to decide what's just.


What is just is to respect others rights, not cancel them by voting which is an oft used rights cancellation tactic.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I sometimes "participate" under duress, not out of loyalty or voluntary agreement.
> 
> I am not complacent and actively seek to free peaceful people. I am an abolitionist.


You can leave the structure that you reject at any time. You can renounce your citizenship at any time. Nobody is forcing you to participate in society, the society that your mouth rejects, but your actions accept.



Rob Roy said:


> Consider learning the difference between offensive force and defensive force.
> 
> After that, we can work on the rest of your erroneous assumptions.


Try making the distinction yourself first in one of your statements, instead of getting after me for making general statements and then moving the goalpost when it happens to you.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> You realize where society would be with all this individualism and all the things you use and participate in which wouldn't have existed? Your continued use of them is hypocritical.


You sound confused and pardon me, a little ignorant.

Are you saying that if people somehow gain individual freedom, that means they would somehow be prevented from cooperating peacefully to bring about technological advantages. 

Oh my, "without government we'd all be living in caves" !!!


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> You can renounce your citizenship at any time.


Me and the girls hopped out of the hot tub and started a government. 

BTW, you're a citizen in it, because our charter pieces of paper and sacred documents claim you are.

Also we voted that you would bring us sandwiches. Get moving citizen!!


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> You sound confused and pardon me, a little ignorant.
> 
> Are you saying that if people somehow gain individual freedom, that means they would somehow be prevented from cooperating peacefully to bring about technological advantages.
> 
> Oh my, "without government we'd all be living in caves" !!!


Rejecting "masters" and engaging in rob-roy-hyper-individualism would have unquestionably hindered the collective development of infrastructure, infrastructure which I'm sure you enjoy everyday and are enjoying the use of right now. Your actions accept the things your mouth rejects.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Rejecting "masters" and engaging in rob-roy-hyper-individualism would have unquestionably hindered the collective development of infrastructure, infrastructure which I'm sure you enjoy everyday and are enjoying the use of right now. Your actions accept the things your mouth rejects.



Actually, I've grown wings. Might have been the 9th "vaccination" that did it. 

I don't need no stinking roads!!!


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

"Vaccination" is in quotes because it's a metaphor for when someone in a white gown injected you with fluid..?

This vaccination is taken orally!

This one is more of a topical!

This one....

(i can do nonsense stuff too)


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> "Vaccination" is in quotes because it's a metaphor for when someone in a white gown injected you with fluid..?
> 
> This vaccination is taken orally!
> 
> ...


Yes, I know you can do nonsense. You seem to believe that a system which is based in coercion can be the thing which protects people from coercion.

I sometimes put quotes around "vaccine" because the only immunity some bring is to the manufacturers from legal repercussions.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

There are laws against coercion, so you literally have a system which protects people from coercion. You'll have to further refine your statement in order to state a accurate and/or general truth.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> There are laws against coercion, so you literally have a system which protects people from coercion. You'll have to further refine your statement in order to state a accurate and/or general truth.


There are also laws that support coercion. Also, just because a guy buys his wife a dress on tuesday, doesn't mean he's not an asshole for beating her on wednesday. 

"Look, if you don't like living in the country with the most prisoners in the world, you can always leave" . You're a riot, you know that.

Not to mention the entire system is coercion based. Did you check and see what coercion means yet? A couple of posts back you seemed to think using defensive force was somehow the coercion I was talking about. It's not. I'm talking about the initiation of offensive force against peaceful people. I'm against that. Why aren't you ?


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> There are also laws that support coercion. Also, just because a guy buys his wife a dress on tuesday, doesn't mean he's not an asshole for beating her on wednesday.


Exactly, so...AGAIN...it means that your blanket statement is wrong. Soooo, you'll need to further refine it if you want it to be true.



Rob Roy said:


> "Look, if you don't like living in the country with the most prisoners in the world, you can always leave" . You're a riot, you know that.


I'm not one to say "love it or leave it" because it's stupid and leaves no room for improvement/refinement, but you're basically yelling at a dog, telling it to become a cat. It will never happen and is completely disconnected with reality. If you *really* want a cat, you're just going to have to get one. If you're not willing to do that, they're you're just all mouth.



Rob Roy said:


> Not to mention the entire system is coercion based. Did you check and see what coercion means yet?


It has a pretty wide gamut that stretches from death threats, to being little more than aggressive persuasion.



Rob Roy said:


> A couple of posts back you seemed to think using defensive force was somehow the coercion I was talking about. It's not. I'm talking about the initiation of offensive force against peaceful people. I'm against that. Why aren't you ?


I'm for it, but with every word you use, you have something else in mind behind it. For example, I don't consider a person that willfully exists within society, as being peaceful when they don't want to follow the rules that society has created. Therefore, your sentence is faulted from the start.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Exactly, so...AGAIN...it means that your blanket statement is wrong. Soooo, you'll need to further refine it if you want it to be true.


Actually, no. My blanket statement is that coercion based governments are coercive. Just because they sometimes use stolen funds to prevent somebody else from coercing doesn't mean they are not based in coercion.

BTW, where are the fucking sandwiches, citizen? Getting a little horngry here.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

When was the last time your government threatened you with death?


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> I don't consider a person that willfully exists within society, as being peaceful when they don't want to follow the rules that society has created. Therefore, your sentence is faulted from the start.


Society and government are not the same thing. My rules are simple, try to respect others rights.

I am not anti social or anti society. I am against using initiatory coercion (government as you know it) and rationalizing that somehow that's the only way to creating a peaceful society. That's nonsense...there you go again.

Systems which initiate aggression are already violating any rules a peaceful society might have, therefore literally impossible.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> When was the last time your government threatened you with death?


I don't have a government. We dissolved it and fled back into the hot tub. Made our own fucking sandwiches ! 


All disobedience to most governments is ultimately a death threat, even if you are a peaceful person. Agree or not ? 

So the serious answer to your question is, everyday, multiple times, if the fuckers were my government, which they're not, but the death threats are real.


----------



## printer (May 21, 2021)

*Bill Barr: 'Militantly Secularist Government' Caused Public School 'Disaster'*
Former Attorney General Bill Barr has condemned what he referred to as the "secular progressive orthodoxy through government-run schools*,*" while accepting the Alliance Defending Freedom’s Edwin Meese Award for ''Originalism and Religious Liberty,'' in Naples, Florida, on Friday.

Barr argued during his speech that "the time has come to admit that the approach of giving militantly secularist government schools a monopoly over publicly funded education has become a disaster.''

He went on to say that ''the greatest threat to religious liberty in America today'' is ''the increasingly militant and extreme secular-progressive climate of our state-run educational system.''

The former attorney general also claimed, *''*Religious liberty is not safe in the United States as long as we have the kind of public school system we have, the forced monopoly and the indoctrination of children into these radical secular progressive orthodoxies*.''*

Barr said that up until the 1970s, the U.S. public school system was ''committed to Judeo-Christian values in the general sense,'' and that ''in the latter part of the 20th century ... the left embarked on a relentless campaign of secularization intent on driving every vestige of religion from the public square.''

He later claimed that ''we’re now seeing an affirmative indoctrination with a secular belief system and worldview that is a substitute for religion and is antithetical to the beliefs and values of traditional God-centered religion.''

Barr said that an example of this is schools teaching modern concepts about gender fluidity and sexuality, claiming that ''this is not established science," but the "moral, psychological, metaphysical dogma of the new orthodoxy."

He also said that his is "a broadsided attack on natural law."

Barr also criticized the subject of critical race theory, which he described as "Marxism substituting race for class antagonism,'' and saying, "it’s monstrous of the state to indoctrinate students into alternate belief systems.''

The former attorney general claimed that ''the tenets of progressive orthodoxy have become a form of religion with all the trappings and hallmarks of a religion. It has its notion of original sin, of salvation. It has its clergy. It has its penance. It has its dogmas, its sensitivity to the whiff of any heresy, and even the burning at the stake, so far only metaphorically.''

He then said, ''If secular-progressivism indeed occupies the same place as a religion — and by all appearances it does — then how is it constitutional to have state-run schools fervently devoted to teaching little else?''

Barr went on to argue in favor of universal school choice, saying, ''public funding of education does not require that instruction must be delivered by means of government-operated schools. The alternative is to have public funds travel with each student, allowing the student and the parents to choose the school.''








Bill Barr: 'Militantly Secularist Government' Caused Public School 'Disaster'


Former Attorney General Bill Barr condemned what he referred to as the "secular progressive orthodoxy through government-run schools" while accepting the Alliance Defending Freedom's Edwin Meese Award for ''Originalism and Religious Liberty'' in Naples, Florida, on...




www.newsmax.com





"we’re now seeing an affirmative indoctrination with a secular belief system and worldview that is a substitute for religion and is antithetical to the beliefs and values of traditional God-centered religion"

In colloquial language, can we say belief in science?


----------



## hanimmal (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> All disobedience to most governments is ultimately a death threat, even if you are a peaceful person. Agree or not ?





I don't have any idea how many 'governments' that there are, but here in America we have over 89,000 governments.



>


So no I do not think that 'most governments blah blah blah'.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Society and government are not the same thing.


I know they're not. I'm saying that our society has created a type of government from the very beginning of the creation of the US. It's a government that you dislike, and that's totally fine. The point is, you're never going to change the framework of this nation. 



Rob Roy said:


> My rules are simple, try to respect others rights.


Since we're US citizens in a country founded on rights, I have to assume that you're referring to constitutional rights. It's great that you respect the rights of others, which of course includes the creation and ongoing support for a framework you reject. Not so different from the whole "communism" thing in the 50's, it was only those that truly understood our constitutional rights that supported them.



Rob Roy said:


> I am not anti social or anti society. I am against using initiatory coercion (government as you know it) and rationalizing that somehow that's the only way to creating a peaceful society. That's nonsense...there you go again.


Okay....wait, so it's the combination? I'm assuming you know how to use and/or, so it appears that your major complaint is the combination of your kooky perception of gov't while being combined with it being the only way to create a peaceful society? Well shit, that's easy, I'm sure there are other ways to create a peaceful society. I don't know them and I disagree with your take on society, but I'd be a fool to think our current way is the only way. I certainly don't want what you want, but apparently it doesn't really matter as long as I recognize that our way isn't the only way, which I do.



Rob Roy said:


> Systems which initiate aggression are already violating any rules a peaceful society might have, therefore literally impossible.


Initiate? If society decides that we shouldn't drive faster than 65mph and creates a group to enforce that rule, and some narcissist thinks they're special and doesn't need to follow those rules, then they're the one initiating conflict.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> All disobedience to most governments is ultimately a death threat, even if you are a peaceful person. Agree or not ?
> 
> So the serious answer to your question is, everyday, multiple times, if the fuckers were my government, which they're not, but the death threats are real.


Well, if you really want to say "all", then I'd have to disagree.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4906133
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea how many 'governments' that there are, but here in America we have over 89,000 governments.
> ...


89,001. Me and the girls started ANOTHER government. We decided you're a citizen too. Now give us half your money and register for our draft, so we can force you to kill people to "protect your freedom".


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Well, if you really want to say "all", then I'd have to disagree.


I threw that in there, so you could get one right. I do have a heart.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

It's nice of you to nullify your own assertions.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Initiate? If society decides that we shouldn't drive faster than 65mph and creates a group to enforce that rule, and some narcissist thinks they're special and doesn't need to follow those rules, then they're the one initiating conflict.


So every time I drive 66 mph, I'm a baby killer!!?? Oh fuck, I'm soooo sorry.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> It's nice of you to nullify your own assertions.


Thank you, citizen !!


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> I certainly don't want what you want,


I can see that. 

I want people that are being peaceful not to be subsumed by others who are not being peaceful.

I want defensive force to be seen as just, and offensive force to be seen as offensive. You seem to want to rationalize the use of offensive force to get what you want and believe somehow if a lot of people do it, it ceases being wrong. That, again, is impossible. Have you been consuming mushrooms?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 21, 2021)

printer said:


> *Bill Barr: 'Militantly Secularist Government' Caused Public School 'Disaster'*
> Former Attorney General Bill Barr has condemned what he referred to as the "secular progressive orthodoxy through government-run schools*,*" while accepting the Alliance Defending Freedom’s Edwin Meese Award for ''Originalism and Religious Liberty,'' in Naples, Florida, on Friday.
> 
> Barr argued during his speech that "the time has come to admit that the approach of giving militantly secularist government schools a monopoly over publicly funded education has become a disaster.''
> ...




Bill Barr is Opus Dei, he's in a religious cult.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Bill Barr is Opus Dei, he's in a religious cult.


I thought he played Roseanne's hubby on tv ?


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> So every time I drive 66 mph, I'm a baby killer!!?? Oh fuck, I'm soooo sorry.


How weird to hyperinflate issues while simultaneously complaining about hyperinflated issues. You want peace, but hyperinflate the severity of speeding well outside the range of peacefulness.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> How weird to hyperinflate issues while simultaneously complaining about hyperinflated issues. You want peace, but hyperinflate the severity of speeding well outside the range of peacefulness.


But what if the sign says 70 mph is the speed limit, citizen ? 

How weird to fail to address your affinity for systems which coerce, while also suggesting you know what a range of peacefulness should consist of.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I can see that.
> 
> I want people that are being peaceful not to be subsumed by others who are not being peaceful.
> 
> I want defensive force to be seen as just, and offensive force to be seen as offensive. You seem to want to rationalize the use of offensive force to get what you want and believe somehow if a lot of people do it, it ceases being wrong. That, again, is impossible. Have you been consuming mushrooms?


Seriously, all I want is to understand your set of rules. If I'm a cop and I shoot a bad guy holding someone hostage, then I'm using offensive force to substitute the victim's inability to use defensive force to save themselves, which means I(gov't representative) have used offensive force for peace, which means your general rule needs some refinement in order to be true.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> That's not true, all 3 of the women in the hot tub with me yesterday decided to get naked too.
> 
> Also, even if any hadn't, they'd have been free to leave or watch or go make me a sandwich or something.
> 
> Why do you hate individual consent so much you construct circuitous arguments to try to justify violating another persons consent?


Well done Bob. You got your mom and 2 sisters to take their tops off in the hot tub.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> But what if the sign says 70 mph is the speed limit, citizen ?
> 
> How weird to fail to address your affinity for systems which coerce, while also suggesting you know what a range of peacefulness should consist of.


I drive 73mph right by the highway patrol all the time. Never been pulled over for it and certainly never experienced any coercion. I hear they can be dicks in Oregon though. Are you in Oregon?


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Seriously, all I want is to understand your set of rules. If I'm a cop and I shoot a bad guy holding someone hostage, then I'm using offensive force to substitute the victim's inability to use defensive force to save themselves, which means I(gov't representative) have used offensive force for peace, which means your general rule needs some refinement in order to be true.


I will venture into addressing your desire to understand my set of rules.

How is the cop paid and can you decide not to pay him if you don't want his "services" ?


----------



## printer (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> I drive 73mph right by the highway patrol all the time. Never been pulled over for it and certainly never experienced any coercion. I hear they can be dicks in Oregon though. Are you in Oregon?


Are you insinuating Rob is an Oregon dick?


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> I drive 73mph right by the highway patrol all the time. Never been pulled over for it and certainly never experienced any coercion. I hear they can be dicks in Oregon though. Are you in Oregon?


You must be white. 

No, I am not in Oregon. Didn't that plantation fall to the Commies ?


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Well done Bob. You got your mom and 2 sisters to take their tops off in the hot tub.


Awww c'mon man, they're half sisters!!


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I will venture into addressing your desire to understand my set of rules.
> 
> How is the cop paid and can you decide not to pay him if you don't want his "services" ?


I choose to participate in a society, which that participation is proven by my choosing to live and work in said society, that collectively chose to pay for the police with a percentage of our wages.

Yes, I can decide not to pay them by not participating in society, but what I can't do, is decide to both selectively participate and not participate, nor choose for the majority, because I think I'm like, super awesome and stuff.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> I choose to participate in a society, which that participation is proven by my choosing to live and work in said society, that collectively chose to pay for the police with a percentage of our wages.


So you voluntarily pay to incarcerate people for weed and to kill people with drones that haven't harmed you ? 

That's a great society you participate in there Chief!

So if I take all of the fruit of your labor and call it a tax, you're okay with that then ? As long as I call it a tax, it won't be theft right ? Or is there a particular percentage threshold that once crossed makes it theft ? What is that percentage ?


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> So you voluntarily pay to incarcerate people for weed and to kill people with drones that haven't harmed you ?
> 
> That's a great society you participate in there Chief!
> 
> So if I take all of the fruit of your labor and call it a tax, you're okay with that then ? As long as I call it a tax, it won't be theft right ? Or is there a particular percentage threshold that once crossed makes it theft ? What is that percentage ?


I do voluntarily pay for that, and I pay for plenty worse. And so do you, it's just that I don't lie to myself about it to feel better.

It's not a great society. That's the real "big lie" going on in this country, our delusion awesomeness.

All, that word again? No, I wouldn't be. The people collectively decide the percentage. Are you new in the US? Some of our issues do seem ESL related.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> I do voluntarily pay for that, and I pay for plenty worse. And so do you, it's just that I don't lie to myself about it to feel better.


Define voluntarily please.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Already did. Just two posts back, in the one you quoted.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> The people collectively decide the percentage. Are you new in the US? Some of our issues do seem ESL related.


False. Theft is when you (singular or plural) take something that isn't yours without permission. You can't vote somethings not theft even when it is, anymore than you can vote gang rape is a consensual orgy because the collective said so. 

The only thing people can do is speak for themselves. When they speak for others, without their consent, it's a kind of theft of choice isn't it ? 

Consent is the word you are avoiding and abusing the meaning of, just to keep you on track.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Already did. Just two posts back, in the one you quoted.


Look man, my memory ain't as good as it used to be. 

I'll read it, later, maybe.


edit - Nope you didn't really define it. I'm a little hurt.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> False. Theft is when you (singular or plural) take something that isn't yours without permission. You can't vote somethings not theft even when it is, anymore than you can vote gang rape is a consensual orgy because the collective said so.
> 
> The only thing people can do is speak for themselves. When they speak for others, without their consent, it's a kind of theft of choice isn't it ?
> 
> Consent is the word you are avoiding and abusing the meaning of, just to keep you on track.


I'm not avoiding it at all. I'm saying by choosing to live and work in the US, you are giving consent. Your actions are giving consent, no matter how much them flappy lips say otherwise. That's the structure of the country we live in.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> I'm saying by choosing to live and work in the US, you are giving consent.


False. In fact it's ridiculous and somewhat of a platitude.

"By choosing to be born on a cotton plantation, little Toby has chosen to be a slave" - You


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> That's the structure of the country we live in.


Structure? You mean like bigfoot structures ? Yeah, I've seen that. Wonder how much they tax ole Squatchy for this hut ?


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Look man, my memory ain't as good as it used to be.
> 
> I'll read it, later, maybe.
> 
> ...





Rob Roy said:


> False. In fact it's ridiculous and somewhat of a platitude.
> 
> "By choosing to be born on a cotton plantation, little Toby has chosen to be a slave" - You


Unless you're a baby in perpetuity, you choose to participate in society and fund our atrocities by living and working here. That's the reality of it. That's a fact. You say you don't, but it's a lie. Screw yesterday, there are more moments in time than the second you were born. You've participated for years, likely many decades, in adulthood.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Unless you're a baby in perpetuity, you choose to participate in society and fund our atrocities by living and working here. That's the reality of it. That's a fact. You say you don't, but it's a lie. Screw yesterday, there are more moments in time than the second you were born. You've participated for years, likely many decades, in adulthood.


Your arguments are vague and not very convincing. You went from defending coercion, to saying, "well you do it too".

It took longer than a second to birth me. It was days. I was 18 pounds and it killed my natural mother. 
I was raised by Sasquatches, but we always had food on the table. Well not exactly on the table, but if we'd had one, that's where it woulda been.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

Lol I've never defended coercion. I've said it's not coercion. It's the design and we chose it and by staying here and participating in it, we continue to choose it everyday, and that's not at all coercion. That's just willingly participating in something you don't like because the things you do like outweigh it.

I'm saying that I willingly participate in this shitty society. It's not an excuse, it's just being honest. I don't like it and plan to change it. You just close your eyes/ears and say, "la la la I see nothing, not a willing participant", but it's chicken shit lies because you want to feel good about yourself because you think you're awesome, whereas I...am a bit of a masochist and prefer accuracy over ego.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Lol I've never defended coercion. I've said it's not coercion. It's the design and we chose it and by staying here and participating in it, we continue to choose it everyday, and that's not at all coercion. That's just willingly participating in something you don't like because the things you do like outweigh it.
> 
> I'm saying that I willingly participate in this shitty society. It's not an excuse, it's just being honest. I don't like it and plan to change it. You just close your eyes/ears and say, "la la la I see nothing, not a willing participant", but it's chicken shit lies.


You’ve been around here long enough to know you’re wasting your time.


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You’ve been around here long enough to know you’re wasting your time.


Hahaha, very true. It's a sickness, every now and again I try and pull on that string to the end.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 21, 2021)




----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

I really want that to be you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2021)




----------



## printer (May 22, 2021)

*Georgia Judge Orders Audit of 147K Fulton County Absentee Ballots*
A Georgia judge on Friday agreed to unseal absentee ballots in Fulton County in a lawsuit alleging that thousands of counterfeit ballots were cast there.

Henry County Superior Court Judge Brian Amero’s order forces Georgia’s largest county to allow a group of Georgia voters and their experts to inspect copies of 147,000 mail-in ballots cast in light of their evidence-challenged claims that the ballots were fraudulent.

Amero said details regarding specifics of the inspection would be forthcoming.

The order comes after Georgia ballots were audited on three separate occasions, all confirming President Biden’s victory in the Peach State in November and that no widespread fraud occurred.

Rob Pitts, the chair of the Fulton County Board of Commissioners, panned the ruling as “outrageous” and said it perpetuated the lie touted by former President Trump and his allies that the White House election was stolen.

“The fact remains that Fulton County safely and securely carried out an election in the midst of a public health pandemic,” Pitts said in a statement to The Washington Post. “It’s a shame to see that the ‘Big Lie’ lives on and could cost the hardworking taxpayers of this county.” 

Still, the ruling underscores the sway unsubstantiated claims of voter fraud still hold on large swaths of the GOP. Polls have showed that many Republicans continue to doubt President Biden’s victory in November despite no evidence of widespread fraud or irregularities emerging since votes were tallied last year.

Republicans touted the ruling, saying it was a step in restoring faith in election integrity.

“Allowing this audit provides another layer of transparency and citizen engagement,” tweeted Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger.

“The integrity of future elections is critical, and Judge Amero's decision is a helpful step in restoring transparency, accountability, and voter confidence. We look forward to the findings and their role in promoting transparency and rebuilding faith in our elections,” added former Sen. Kelly Loeffler (R-Ga.). 








Judge agrees to unseal 2020 ballots in Georgia county for audit


A Georgia judge on Friday agreed to unseal absentee ballots in Fulton County in a lawsuit alleging that thousands of counterfeit ballots were cast there.




thehill.com





In his one-page order, Amero's order said the county election officials must allow plaintiff Garland Favorito and his group called Voters Organized for Trusted Election Results in Georgia to review the ballots "at a time and place to be determined later," according to The Wall Street Journal. 








Georgia Judge Orders Audit of 147K Fulton County Absentee Ballots


Following the lead of Arizona's forensic audit of 2020 presidential election results, 147,000 Fulton County, Georgia, absentee ballots are being unsealed for an audit.




www.newsmax.com






The decision in Georgia comes after a handful of plaintiffs filed a lawsuit to access the ballots. But the audit in Fulton County is likely to come with more stipulations than the opaquely operated, GOP-run audit playing out in Arizona’s Maricopa County.

While Henry County Judge Brian Amero ordered that the ballots be unsealed, “Petitioners shall only be permitted to inspect and scan said ballots in accordance with protocols and practices that will be set forth by further order of the Court,” according to court documents. The judge directed counsel for the parties to convene where the ballots are being stored next week.

Garland Favorito, one of the plaintiffs who brought the lawsuit and the co-founder of Voters Organized for Trusted Election Results in Georgia, said he and his counterparts are formulating a plan to scan and forensically analyze the Fulton County mail-in ballots. He said they will submit that plan to the judge before May 28.

Favorito told CNN that he hopes roughly a dozen experts will have a chance to evaluate the newly scanned ballot images and search for characteristics that could determine whether any ballots are counterfeit.

“The reason that we want to do it is to determine whether or not there are counterfeit ballots,” Favorito said.

Fulton County Chairman Robb Pitts, a Democrat, slammed the push for yet another review of the 2020 election.

“It is outrageous that Fulton County continues to be a target of those who cannot accept the results from last year’s election,” Pitts said. “The votes have been counted three times, including a hand recount, and no evidence of fraud has been found. The fact remains that Fulton County safely and securely carried out an election in the midst of a public health pandemic. It’s a shame to see that the ‘Big Lie’ lives on and could cost the hardworking taxpayers of this county.”

Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger, a Republican who has come under fire from many members of his own party after standing up to Trump’s attempts to overturn the election, offered a more sanguine response to the judge’s ruling.

“From day one I have encouraged Georgians with legitimate concerns about the election in their counties to pursue those claims through legal avenues,” Raffensperger said in a statement. “Fulton County has a longstanding history of election mismanagement that has understandably weakened voters’ faith in its system. Allowing this audit provides another layer of transparency and citizen engagement.”








GOP launches another post-election vote audit


“The fact remains that Fulton County safely and securely carried out an election in the midst of a public health pandemic. It’s a shame to see that the ‘Big Lie’ lives on an…




www.mercurynews.com


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

Newsmax and The Hill?

Seriously?

LMAO!!!

That is going nowhere.


----------



## mooray (May 22, 2021)

Weeeeeell...if we're responsible, we don't instantly accept anything presented to us, and simply use it as a starting point for our own research, in which case it technically shouldn't matter. I personally don't like the rawstory links just because it locks up my browser.


----------



## printer (May 22, 2021)

__





Judge Orders Audit Fulton County Absentee Ballots - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> I personally don't like the rawstory links just because it locks up my browser.


I don't click them because you can't read any articles there for all the pop up adverts in the way. I'm even running the blocker on Google Chrome and it doesn't stop them.


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

printer said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the point.

The point is the stories you are posting make it sound like it's another Arizona recount. It isn't. At all. The court is going to appoint a special overseer, probably the secretary of state, to oversee the "observation" of the ballots. There is no recount. There is no chance of overturning the already approved election.

It is, quite literally, nothing. It may still in fact never happen as an appeal has already been launched. Simple fact of the matter is that a Henry County Judge has no jurisdiction to rule on a Fulton County case.

This crap has been going on since December. Each time it's been shot down. Each time the Trumpers go to yet another judge.


----------



## printer (May 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> *Newsmax and The Hill?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...





printer said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TacoMac said:


> *That's not the point.*
> 
> The point is the stories you are posting make it sound like it's another Arizona recount. It isn't. At all. The court is going to appoint a special overseer, probably the secretary of state, to oversee the "observation" of the ballots. There is no recount. There is no chance of overturning the already approved election.
> 
> ...


Yes it is the point. The point was you laughed your ass off because of the articles coming from The Hill and Newsmax. Seriously. 

So I gave you other sources to the story. If you can not express yourself in complete sentences for others to comprehend your meaning who's fault is it?


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

printer said:


> Yes it is the point. The point was you laughed your ass off because of the articles coming from The Hill and Newsmax. Seriously.


Because, dumbass, as I CLEARLY stated before, they completely misrepresent the story. I live here. I know what's going on. They exaggerated the hell out of the story to make it sound like the bullshit that was going on in Arizona. It isn't. It's not even close.

But for some reason you fucking Canadians think you know more about what's going on in Georgia than the guy that lives in Georgia and knows some of the very people involved in it.

But this isn't the first time we've had this conversation, is it Mr. know-it-all?


----------



## mooray (May 22, 2021)

Fucking Canadians.

My favorite pastime.


----------



## printer (May 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Because, dumbass, as I CLEARLY stated before, they completely misrepresent the story. I live here. I know what's going on. They exaggerated the hell out of the story to make it sound like the bullshit that was going on in Arizona. It isn't. It's not even close.
> 
> But for some reason you fucking Canadians think you know more about what's going on in Georgia than the guy that lives in Georgia and knows some of the very people involved in it.
> 
> But this isn't the first time we've had this conversation, is it Mr. know-it-all?


Sorry, here you go again. I posted and then you posted 'The Hill and Newsmax, Seriously? LMAO'. Which says what? It says you discounted The Hill and Newsmax. You said absolutely nothing about the actual articles. So I gave you other news sources running the same article. To which you said that is not the point.

But it was the point of your first post, to scoff at the news sources. You did not mention anything about the articles, you just LYAO with the only explanation being the two news sources. Anything you say after that about the news stories changes the fact.


----------



## printer (May 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Fucking Canadians.
> 
> My favorite pastime.


I wish I did more of that lately.


----------



## hanimmal (May 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> That's not the point.
> 
> The point is the stories you are posting make it sound like it's another Arizona recount. It isn't. At all. The court is going to appoint a special overseer, probably the secretary of state, to oversee the "observation" of the ballots. There is no recount. There is no chance of overturning the already approved election.
> 
> ...


It allows their lies to get air time. That is enough to do harm.

But I guess it would be good maybe to burn some steam for people to hang out down there as long as someone is making sure they are not just recruiting people to bring them into their cult on a local level. Let these crazies get to actually meet other Americans locally and get talked off the ledge by people there trying to help them out.




printer said:


> Sorry, here you go again. I posted and then you posted 'The Hill and Newsmax, Seriously? LMAO'. Which says what? It says you discounted The Hill and Newsmax. You said absolutely nothing about the actual articles. So I gave you other news sources running the same article. To which you said that is not the point.
> 
> But it was the point of your first post, to scoff at the news sources. You did not mention anything about the articles, you just LYAO with the only explanation being the two news sources. Anything you say after that about the news stories changes the fact.


I wouldn't think that him not saying anything about the actual posts would matter much. They are click baited titles that their very existence is to just have that title out there for someone to get that particular phrasing so much that they just adopt it as the truth.


----------



## Northwood (May 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Biden should have completely fixed everything and ended world poverty by now, so I totally understand what you are aggravated at. I mean, we STILL have the epidemic. Superman Biden should have blasted all those virus particles with his heat vision on the first day.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the advice. I'll write it down and then mail it to Biden using the express flush setting on my toilet bowl.


Man, you seem so butt-hurt. I'm really sorry. I hope you have a quick recovery. Mental health is just as important as physical health. I hope you get it together too dude.


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2021)

Northwood said:


> Man, you seem so butt-hurt. I'm really sorry. I hope you have a quick recovery. Mental health is just as important as physical health. I hope you get it together too dude.


^^^lulz

This dude just replied to the wrong message. Make him look completely incompetent. Or maybe he is.

No matter.

thanks for the laughs.


----------



## printer (May 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I then went on to tell you EXACTLY WHY:


"No you did not. You LMAO" That was no explanation. You only tried to salvage something after I posted a search to other news outlets that have said the same thing as The Hill and Newsmax articles. You are still trying to spin your story when your post is still there to see. You may think that The Hill and Newsmax are shit (I think less of Newsmax, just use them to give an idea what a semi-legitimate news source is saying) and that is the only thing you explained with few words, actually with not even enough words to make a complete sentence. Spin all you like, Trump would be proud of you.


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

printer said:


> "No you did not. You LMAO" That was no explanation.


You're too stupid to tolerate. On ignore you go.


----------



## Northwood (May 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> ^^^lulz
> 
> This dude just replied to the wrong message. Make him look completely incompetent. Or maybe he is.
> 
> ...


I always wondered why delusional Q folks refer to people they try and communicate with in third person only. Growing balls and addressing people directly can be scary for them. But snowflakes melt, so you should ensure you stick to sub-zero environments.

Glad to see you laughing though. Laughing is good for improving your mental health. I'm happy iI helped.


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2021)

Northwood said:


> I always wondered why delusional Q folks refer to people they try and communicate with in third person only. Growing balls and addressing people directly can be scary for them. But snowflakes melt, so you should ensure you stick to sub-zero environments.
> 
> Glad to see you laughing though. Laughing is good for improving your mental health. I'm happy iI helped.


I know you can't understand but I was talking about you, not talking to you. 

I regret if you were angered due to your false belief. Not really but I'm trying to be nice.


----------



## Northwood (May 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I know you can't understand but I was talking about you, not talking to you.
> 
> I regret if you were angered due to your false belief. Not really but I'm trying to be nice.


Yeah I know you replied to my post and quoted me, but sadly lacked the balls to address me directly. Your only function here is to harass, and that's cool I guess.

You never talk about issues here. Your job is to attack folks. Otherwise this forum would be a lot more boring without the psychotic antagonist. So thanks for that.


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2021)

Northwood said:


> Yeah I know you replied to my post and quoted me, but sadly lacked the balls to address me directly. Your only function here is to harass, and that's cool I guess.
> 
> You never talk about issues here. Your job is to attack folks. Otherwise this forum would be a lot more boring without the psychotic antagonist. So thanks for that.


You aren't able to carry on a conversation. It's like talking to a wall. Except the wall has better sense.

trigger alert: I'm switching back to speaking about you, don't be confused or angry, it's simply not worth the effort to sound out the words slowly enough so that you can understand.

lulz at the thought that this redneck doesn't think he's a redneck.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Northwood (May 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz at the thought that this redneck doesn't think he's a redneck.


Considering the only thing you know about me is that I grow dank, I hope you're not swinging around "redneck" as your choice of insult for that reason. That's a seriously stupid stereotype. Anyway I'll leave you to your important duty of kicking down minorities and sticking up for the orange one. I'm sure he has your back.


----------



## printer (May 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> You're too stupid to tolerate. On ignore you go.


Woohoo!!


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2021)

Northwood said:


> Considering the only thing you know about me is that I grow dank, I hope you're not swinging around "redneck" as your choice of insult for that reason. That's a seriously stupid stereotype. Anyway I'll leave you to your important duty of kicking down minorities and sticking up for the orange one. I'm sure he has your back.


I live in a nation of rednecks. Some of my family are rednecks. I can spot one after just a few sentences. And yes, you are a redneck.

I'm sorry that we couldn't stop the UK from voting for a reduction in their GDP due to Brexit, btw. Financial industry was a major component of the UK's economy. bbbbbye to all that. Glad they managed to salvage some fishing.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 23, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396177886244229124


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 23, 2021)

Hey Trumptards


----------



## printer (May 23, 2021)

What is 107 million between friends, donnie owes much more than that. Drop in the bucket.


----------



## hanimmal (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 24, 2021)

That is one ugly bass mouthed bitch. No amount of alcohol on earth .......jus sayin.


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2021)

it's true..Trump was monitoring social media accounts for those who didn't agree with him.



Account Suspended



i've Naziin anything like this since 1940s.


----------



## topcat (May 24, 2021)

Liars. Don't be a Gohmert. Don't be a Boebert.






Edit; the truth is, over 3,500 people in Texas have died from the virus since the gov. lifted all restrictions.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

topcat said:


> Liars. Don't be a Gohmert. Don't be a Boebert.


Qbert. what a vapid dunce. i hope CO does the right thing and sends her packing.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 24, 2021)

Republic*hoes .....


*


----------



## topcat (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Qbert. what a vapid dunce. i hope CO does the right thing and sends her packing.


(Q-Rifle)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Qbert. what a vapid dunce. i hope CO does the right thing and sends her packing.


It seems these assholes can't be stupid or embarrassing enough to get unelected in their districts, character doesn't count and neither do facts, only hate and fear matter.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Qbert. what a vapid dunce. i hope CO does the right thing and sends her packing.


She says she wants to be Speaker of the House one day. 


Imagine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2021)

May the stupidest bastard win...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Noted anti-government activist Ammon Bundy running for governor of Idaho (yahoo.com) 

*Noted anti-government activist Ammon Bundy running for governor of Idaho*

Anti-government provocateur Ammon Bundy filed papers to run for governor in Idaho next year, even though he's not currently registered to vote or legally allowed to set foot on Capitol grounds.

Secretary of State candidacy records show Bundy listing his address as a post-office box in Emmett, with a local contractor, Aaron Welling, acting as treasurer.

He would be seeking the 2022 GOP nomination for the state's top post, currently held by Republican Brad Little. The governor had been unsuccessfully targeted for recall by anti-government activists unhappy with shutdowns he ordered in response to the pandemic.

Bundy told NBC News on Monday he's not yet formally announced a gubernatorial run, but wants to begin building an organization for a potential candidacy.

"The people of Idaho are very freedom-minded," Bundy said. "I had never desired (to run for office), but I knew as early as 2017 that I would run for governor of Idaho."

Bundy is best known for taking part in an armed standoff in 2016 at the Malheur National Wildlife Refuge, 300 miles southeast of Portland, Oregon.

He and others involved in the 41-day occupation were acquitted of possessing a firearm in a federal facility and conspiring to impede federal workers.

This past fall, Bundy made headlines when he refused to wear a mask at his son's high school football game, leading the contest to be called at halftime.

And a few months earlier, scuffles with state police at the Idaho Capitol grounds led to a 12-month ban enacted last Aug. 26, authorities said.

No one with Bundy's name or birthday is listed as a registered voter in Idaho. He'd have until April 22 of next year to register to vote in the May 17 primary.

Bundy admitted he's not a registered voter, a status he views as an act of protest.


----------



## printer (May 24, 2021)

*Trump officials changed scientific analyses in pesticide reapproval: EPA watchdog*
Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) scientists told the agency’s internal watchdog that scientific analyses were changed in favor of top officials’ policy choices in the 2018 reapproval of a pesticide, according to a new report.

The inspector general's office said in a report published Monday that scientists in the Office of Pesticide Programs gave examples of such actions in interviews in the reapproval of the pesticide dicamba.

Multiple scientists said and emails also showed that after a senior management review, the assistant administrator’s office gave scientists an outline for rewriting an impact analysis document that removed several sections of the original, the watchdog said.

One scientist alleged that senior management in the Office of Chemical Safety and Pollution Prevention told them to use company data for reported dicamba damages instead of EPA data.

Another scientist told the inspector general that senior management and policymakers decided that plant height should be used to measure dicamba’s effects instead of visual signs of plant injury, a standard used in academic and company studies. The report said that this direction changed the scientific conclusions.

The 2018 reapproval was for controlling weeds on cotton and soybeans that had been genetically engineered to tolerate it. Some opponents of the EPA's decision had argued that other crops that aren't resistant to dicamba could be impacted by its usage.

Uses of dicamba were reapproved again in 2020 for five years. A study published in the International Journal of Epidemiology last year linked dicamba use to certain cancers.








Trump officials changed scientific analyses in pesticide reapproval: EPA watchdog


Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) scientists told the agency’s internal watchdog that scientific analyses were changed in favor of top officials’ policy choices in the 2018 reapproval of a pest…




thehill.com


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> She says she wants to be Speaker of the House one day.
> 
> 
> Imagine.


the pinnacle of american politics: a high school dropout Qtard whose husband pulled his dong out in front of a minor. 

'Murica!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2021)

It looks like Desantis is doing exactly what Trump wants, Donald says jump and he asks how high and through what hoops?
Donald gets a special Casino license for Doral and now he's trying to get back on social media using Florida as his own personal property. I have no doubt, Florida is gonna give Trump special insurance for his properties, if the private insurance companies pull the rug out from under him as they are doing to thousands of others because of climate change issues.

Private companies can de-platform anybody they like and they can tell people who enter their business to wear a mask, or shoes and a shirt, or even a tie. Good luck in the SCOTUS with this bullshit, he should call it "Donald's law".
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Florida's ban on bans will test First Amendment rights of social media companies (yahoo.com)
*Florida's ban on bans will test First Amendment rights of social media companies*

Florida governor Ron DeSantis has signed into law a restriction on social media companies' ability to ban candidates for state offices and news outlets, and in doing so offered a direct challenge to those companies' perceived free speech rights. The law is almost certain to be challenged in court as both unconstitutional and in direct conflict with federal rules.

The law, Florida Senate Bill 7072, provides several new checks on tech and social media companies. Among other things:

Platforms cannot ban or deprioritize candidates for state office
Platforms cannot ban or deprioritize any news outlet meeting certain size requirements
Platforms must be transparent about moderation processes and give users notice of moderation actions
Users and the state will have the right to sue companies that violate the law
The law establishes rules affecting these companies' moderation practices; that much is clear. But whether doing so amounts to censorship — actual government censorship, not the general concept of limitation frequently associated with the word — is an open question, if a somewhat obvious one, that will likely be forced by legal action against SB 7072.

While there is a great deal of circumstantial precedent and analysis, the problem of "are moderation practices of social media companies protected by the First Amendment" is as yet unsettled. Legal scholars and existing cases fall strongly on the side of "yes," but there is no single definitive precedent that Facebook or Twitter can point to.

The First Amendment argument starts with the idea that although social media are very unlike newspapers or book publishers, they are protected in much the same way by the Constitution from government interference. "Free speech" is a term that is interpreted extremely liberally, but if a company spending money is considered a protected expression of ideas, it's not a stretch to suggest that same company applying a policy of hosting or not hosting content should be as well. If it is, then the government is prohibited from interfering with it beyond very narrow definitions of unprotected speech (think shouting "fire" in a crowded theater). That would sink Florida's law on constitutional grounds.
...


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump officials changed scientific analyses in pesticide reapproval: EPA watchdog*
> Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) scientists told the agency’s internal watchdog that scientific analyses were changed in favor of top officials’ policy choices in the 2018 reapproval of a pesticide, according to a new report.
> 
> The inspector general's office said in a report published Monday that scientists in the Office of Pesticide Programs gave examples of such actions in interviews in the reapproval of the pesticide dicamba.
> ...


Dicamba is an environmental disaster due to its tendency to drift sometimes for miles and then drop onto another farmers crop or wipe out plants in wild areas. It's a horrible "technology" that came our way when, as was completely predictable, weeds became resistant to roundup and farmers didn't want to switch to older methods.

Fuck Trump.

and his toadies.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It looks like Desantis is doing exactly what Trump wants, Donald says jump and he asks how high and through what hoops?
> Donald gets a special Casino license for Doral and now he's trying to get back on social media using Florida as his own personal property. I have no doubt, Florida is gonna give Trump special insurance for his properties, if the private insurance companies pull the rug out from under him as they are doing to thousands of others because of climate change issues.
> 
> Private companies can de-platform anybody they like and they can tell people who enter their business to wear a mask, or shoes and a shirt, or even a tie. Good luck in the SCOTUS with this bullshit, he should call it "Donald's law".
> ...


nothing more than pandering to the trumptards.
will never hold up in court (maybe state but it will be appealed to federal level and quickly thrown out)

facebook and twitter should proactively ban all accounts of anybody with a florida address


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

or better yet, temporarily suspend all accounts. then give them DeSantis' phone number to have them re-instated


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Qbert. what a vapid dunce. i hope CO does the right thing and sends her packing.


doesn't she belong you you down there?


----------



## topcat (May 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> She says she wants to be Speaker of the House one day.
> 
> 
> Imagine.


"Imagine there's no countries." -John Lennon


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> doesn't she belong you you down there?


nope. 3rd district i think. i thought her area was closer to you?

we've got doug lamborn, another piece of crap trump nut sucker.


----------



## printer (May 24, 2021)

*Ex-WH counsel McGahn agrees to testify before House Judiciary Committee behind closed doors, likely next week*
Former Trump White House Counsel Don McGahn has agreed to testify before the House Judiciary Committee after House Democrats and the Justice Department struck a deal paving the way for his closed-door testimony, which is likely to occur next week, according to two sources familiar with the discussions.

The Biden administration's Justice Department and the House struck an agreement earlier this month for McGahn to testify about Trump's attempt to obstruct former special counsel Robert Mueller's Russia investigation, avoiding a precedent-setting legal battle over the case. A transcript of the interview will be released afterward.

Under the agreement, committee members can ask McGahn about the incidents documented in the Mueller report of Trump's attempts to fire Mueller and block the Russia investigation. They can also ask about the Mueller investigation's accuracy.
The Justice Department can assert executive privilege or McGahn can decline to answer on other topics, which would essentially block House Democrats from learning details he might know about other major scandals during Trump's presidency.








Ex-WH counsel McGahn agrees to testify before House Judiciary Committee behind closed doors next week | CNN Politics
 

Former Trump White House Counsel Don McGahn has agreed to testify before the House Judiciary Committee next week after House Democrats and the Justice Department struck a deal paving the way for his closed-door testimony, according to three sources familiar with the discussions.




www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (May 24, 2021)

Deadline to release the Justice Department Barr memo giving a pass to Trump on obstruction of justice, Judge Amy Berman Jackson Monday, May 24.






News







www.justice.gov










News







www.justice.gov





Nope, nothing yet.


----------



## printer (May 25, 2021)

*Biden DOJ to appeal court order to release Trump obstruction memo*
In a pair of court filings submitted late Monday, the DOJ under Attorney General Merrick Garland said it would fight against the full release of the memo, but would agree to make parts of it public.

The internal legal memo prepared by the DOJ's Office of Legal Counsel is said to provide justifications for Barr's stance that former special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation did not support obstruction of justice charges against former President Trump.

Earlier this month, District Court Judge Amy Berman Jackson ordered that the document be made public and accused Barr and Justice Department lawyers of making misrepresentations about why it should be kept secret.

The Department of Justice is appealing a judge's decision ordering the release of a 2019 legal memo prepared for then-Attorney General William Barr in the wake of the Mueller investigation.
In a pair of court filings submitted late Monday, the DOJ under Attorney General Merrick Garland said it would fight against the full release of the memo, but would agree to make parts of it public.
The internal legal memo prepared by the DOJ's Office of Legal Counsel is said to provide justifications for Barr's stance that former special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation did not support obstruction of justice charges against former President Trump.

Earlier this month, District Court Judge Amy Berman Jackson ordered that the document be made public and accused Barr and Justice Department lawyers of making misrepresentations about why it should be kept secret.

In its court filings Monday night, the Justice Department said it would only appeal Jackson's order to the extent that it required the release of Section II of the memo which Jackson described as a blend of legal and strategic advice on how to respond to the Mueller report as well as "legal analysis in its assessment of the strengths and weaknesses of the purely hypothetical case" of whether to prosecute the president. 

"To be clear, these misrepresentations preceded your confirmation as Attorney General, but the Department you now lead bears responsibility for redressing them," they wrote.

"In that light, and in order to help rebuild the nation’s trust in DOJ’s independence after four years of turmoil, we urge DOJ not to appeal D.C. District Judge Amy Berman Jackson’s May 3 decision to order the release of this OLC memo," the group added. 









Biden DOJ to appeal court order to release Trump obstruction memo


The Department of Justice (DOJ) is appealing a judge’s decision ordering the release of a 2019 legal memo prepared for then-Attorney General William Barr in the wake of the Mueller inves…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (May 25, 2021)

*DeSantis signs bill to fine tech companies for banning politicians*
DeSantis and other Republicans have touted the bill as a way to protect Floridians over accusations of tech giants censoring GOP lawmakers, but it faced pushback from Democrats in the state legislature and the tech industry over imposing control over how platforms moderate content. 
The bill prohibits most tech companies from banning politicians in the state. Under the newly signed law, the Florida Election Commission can impose fines of $250,000 per day on any social media company that deplatforms any candidate for statewide office and $25,000 per day for deplatforming candidates for non-statewide offices. 

The push is fueled by allegations leveled by a number of Republicans that social media companies are censoring content with an anti-conservative bias. Such accusations, however, have been debunked. 
“If Big Tech censors enforce rules inconsistently, to discriminate in favor of the dominant Silicon Valley ideology, they will now be held accountable,” DeSantis said in a statement. 








DeSantis signs bill to fine tech companies for banning politicians


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) signed a bill Monday that will fine social media platforms that try to permanently ban political candidates. DeSantis and other Republicans have touted the bill a…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 25, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397159551628107780


----------



## Obepawn (May 25, 2021)

In a nut shell. Period, full stop.


----------



## printer (May 25, 2021)

*Tech company backs out of Arizona election audit*
The tech company that oversaw the hand count of Maricopa County ballots in Arizona's Republican Senate-led audit of 2020 election results has decided to back out of the recount, audit officials said. 

Audit spokesperson and former Arizona Republican Party Chairman Randy Pullen told the Arizona Republic Tuesday that Pennsylvania-based Wake TSI decided not to renew its contract, which ended May 14. 

Arizona state Senate President Karen Fann (R) also told local NBC affiliate KPNX that Wake, which was the subcontractor working under the audit’s main contractor, Cyber Ninjas, would no longer be involved in the audit, which officials say is likely to continue through next month. 

Pullen told the Republic that Wake TSI "didn't want to come back."

"They were done," he said, adding that Scottsdale-based technology company StratTech Solutions would now be overseeing the hand count. 
Pullen said that Wake had been involved in the audit since it launched on April 23 and helped set up technology for the hand count of the more than 2.1 million ballots that state Senate Republicans obtained through a subpoena. 

According to its website, Wake specializes in cybersecurity and improving the productivity and efficiency of information technology systems. It is not clear whether the company has had any prior experience with election auditing. 








Tech company backs out of Arizona election audit


The tech company that oversaw the hand count of Maricopa County ballots in Arizona’s Republican Senate-led audit of 2020 election results has decided to back out of the recount, audit of…




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (May 26, 2021)

@about 5:10 is the best part showing this q-nut clickbait propagandist's hypocrisy.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2021)

the best part of this is them sitting in a pool of blood with it on their hands..sums it up quite well.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> @about 5:10 is the best part showing this q-nut clickbait propagandist's hypocrisy.


ethentisinity.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> *DeSantis signs bill to fine tech companies for banning politicians*
> DeSantis and other Republicans have touted the bill as a way to protect Floridians over accusations of tech giants censoring GOP lawmakers, but it faced pushback from Democrats in the state legislature and the tech industry over imposing control over how platforms moderate content.
> The bill prohibits most tech companies from banning politicians in the state. Under the newly signed law, the Florida Election Commission can impose fines of $250,000 per day on any social media company that deplatforms any candidate for statewide office and $25,000 per day for deplatforming candidates for non-statewide offices.
> 
> ...


i'm not sure how he can do this.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm not sure how he can do this.


*Tech trade groups sue Florida over new social media law*
Two tech grade groups filed a lawsuit Thursday against Florida over a newly signed law that would fine social media platforms that try to permanently ban political candidates. 

The complaint filed by NetChoice and the Computer and Communications Industry Association (CCIA) allege the Florida bill infringes on free speech protections and has a “political motive” to target companies based on the state’s opinion on companies’ content moderation decisions. 
“Rather than preventing what it calls ‘censorship,’ the Act does the exact opposite: it empowers government officials in Florida to police the protected editorial judgment of online businesses that the State disfavors and whose perceived political viewpoints it wishes to punish,” the complaint states. 

The law allows the Florida Election Commission to impose fines of $250,000 per day on companies that de-platform candidates for statewide office, and $25,000 per day for companies that de-platform candidates for nonstatewide offices. 

“U.S. free speech principles protect the public from government penalties for speech; they do not protect elected officials from the speech choices of the public. Forcing a company to publish government officials’ speech is more characteristic of last-century dictatorships than 21st-century democracies,” CCIA President Matt Schruers said in a statement. 

Christina Pushaw, a spokesperson for DeSantis, defended the law in response to the suit. “It is recognized that government has a role in protecting consumers against discrimination and deceptive/unfair trade practices, and this law is within that authority to rein in a powerful entity that oversteps individuals’ free speech rights. We have no comment on any specific lawsuit, but we anticipated legal challenges. We are confident that this new legislation has a strong legal basis and protects Floridians’ constitutional rights,” Pushaw said in an email. 








Tech trade groups sue Florida over new social media law


Two tech grade groups filed a lawsuit Thursday against Florida over a newly signed law that would fine social media platforms that try to permanently ban political candidates. The complaint fi…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2021)

'some people have no shame they go back to their districts taking credit for something they didn't vote for'.










Biden mocks Republicans' embrace of bill they voted against: 'Some people have no shame'


"Not a single one of them voted for the rescue plan," Biden said, pulling out a list of GOP lawmakers who voted against the bill and have since promoted it.




www.nbcnews.com





'if you're not going to vote to help then get out of the way'.


----------



## hanimmal (May 28, 2021)

https://www.rawstory.com/republican-sex-scandal/



> Yet another Missouri legislator is facing a sex scandal.
> 
> "A Missouri lawmaker allegedly used his position as a cop to receive a 'sexual favor' from an intoxicated teenage girl in 2015 and his boss, the Pike County sheriff, is accused of attempting to obstruct a probe as the deputy ran for a seat in the Legislature last year, the _Post-Dispatch_ has learned. According to a report obtained from Frankford Police Chief Josh Baker in response to an open records request, state Rep. Chad Perkins, a Bowling Green Republican, allegedly accepted 'sexual favors from a teenage girl while on duty' as a police officer," the _St. Louis Post-Dispatch_ reported Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2021)

It was his dicks fault, not him.


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/republican-sex-scandal/
> View attachment 4911075


single man lifestyle = fuck anything with a pulse.


----------



## V256.420 (May 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> single man lifestyle = fuck anything with a pulse.


If she's not fat and got nice boobies.................sure why not


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2021)

Jamie Dimon: Some Americans 'don't feel like going back to work' | CNN Business


JPMorgan Chase CEO Jamie Dimon suggested Thursday that companies are having trouble hiring in part because some Americans don't feel like working right now.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> If she's not fat and got nice boobies.................sure why not


you scoundrel you. <schuylaar smack you with her fan she's getting the vapors>


----------



## hanimmal (May 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Jamie Dimon: Some Americans 'don't feel like going back to work' | CNN Business
> 
> 
> JPMorgan Chase CEO Jamie Dimon suggested Thursday that companies are having trouble hiring in part because some Americans don't feel like working right now.
> ...


And then I would like to have someone respond: 'No shit Sherlock, we are not all vaccinated like all you rich dicks that could just take a vaccine vacation jumping ahead of the line. Our families lives are worth more than occupying your space, having your customers spit/cough/shoot us so you can more easily micro manage us as we push your goods and services.' 

Because it is the workers that are taking all the risk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> And then I would like to have someone respond: 'No shit Sherlock, we are not all vaccinated like all you rich dicks that could just take a vaccine vacation jumping ahead of the line. Our families lives are worth more than occupying your space, having your customers spit/cough/shoot us so you can more easily micro manage us as we push your goods and services.'
> 
> Because it is the workers that are taking all the risk.


Immigrants fill many service jobs in America and the door has been shut for a year or more, between Trump and covid, this is also a contributing factor. America needs immigration to maintain it's population, much less grow it and white Europeans don't want to come any more. South and central Americans, Caribbean people, along with people from the middle east and some parts of Asia, do though.


----------



## mooray (May 28, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> If she's not fat and got nice boobies.................sure why not


Look at this high class mf'er over here.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2021)

The pedo calls for insurrection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The pedo calls for insurrection.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911229


Actually it's about the government's ability to draft you and your gun into it's service to protect the community. When it was written, if you didn't want to fight for your community, they would take your gun and give it to some patriot who would.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2021)

This info was released this morning before the GOP stopped the 1/6 commission in the senate.










‘2 If By Sea’: Oath Keepers Messages Shed New Light on Alleged Plot to Storm D.C. With Guns by Way of Potomac


Federal prosecutors have disclosed communications which allege the Oath Keepers plotted to storm Washington, D.C. with guns by boat by way of the Potomac River.




lawandcrime.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This info was released this morning before the GOP stopped the 1/6 commission in the senate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd bet the guy who put those two bombs near the capital was connected to these clowns. In any case, their great leader is rolling over on everybody to keep his own ass from going to prison forever and it looks like heavy conspiracy indictments for all involved.

The 1/6 commission vote is putting the heat on old Joe Manchin to bust the filibuster and go with a majority senate, if Sinema goes against it she will be primaried in 6 years sure as shit. If they won't get rid of the filibuster, then BENGHAZI in the house, it is. All of this shit just moves things closer to the election, where they will have the biggest impact and bring it all back into the news cycles. All the losers who participated in the insurrection will be doing time, or will have made squeal deals, and testifying before the house investigation(s) will be part of the deal. There were GOP senators and congress people involved in this to varying degrees, making and taking calls with Trump while it was ongoing and perhaps giving capital tours in the days before.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 28, 2021)

Hoebag greene trying a really bad “ Mexican accent “ … 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398100625766993925

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398068480461574146


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 28, 2021)

Yankee stadium fucktards …..


----------



## Fogdog (May 28, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yankee stadium fucktards …..


flashed the white power sign too.

"I aint a cop no more, we can do dis" Says the entitled white ex-cop.

assbites.


----------



## mooray (May 28, 2021)

Haha what a loser. He goes from "fuck you" throwing up a white power symbol, to "yes sir" at the end. 

I googled around that Dion Cini dude, he's the same one from the ice rink. Ain't got nothing better to do than troll businesses while poorly understanding what his rights are in someone else's domain. Typical Trump'er oozing of narcissism and entitlement.


----------



## hanimmal (May 28, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yankee stadium fucktards …..


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 28, 2021)

Hot friday today … news from all the trumptards.
Here is pompadour pedo gaetz proposing second amendment use *against *silicon valley entities. You would think that you would stop having your mouth flap uncontrollably while under investigation.

Embrace your face of repub trash you magats.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398094811169624065


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 28, 2021)

Bamboo slivers / chickens eating ballots / uv light / cyber ninjas / shoe polish hair dye / kremlin kruz / mitch the bitch / and all of the rest of the crazy fuck carnies in this clusterfuck circus of republicans … 

What a time to be alive


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hoebag greene trying a really bad “ Mexican accent “ …
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398100625766993925
> ...


is she doing stand-up now?


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> @about 5:10 is the best part showing this q-nut clickbait propagandist's hypocrisy.


That voice is grating. It puts a hurt on my ears.

Edit: Apologies to Frank Zappa's Stinkfoot.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 28, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> If she's not fat and got nice boobies.................sure why not


fat girls need luvin' too.


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> fat girls need luvin' too.


It's why they go to rallies. Pick up fat boys dat have never bin loved, proper like.


----------



## V256.420 (May 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> fat girls need luvin' too.


You can luv 'em up all you like


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2021)

I figured that would go over like a turd in the punch bowl! HANG PAUL RYAN! The republican party is no longer about conservatism and serving the rich, it's about "git the brown and black folks" and Make America White, it has become a brainless tribe, not a political party.

Nobody is gonna pick up the pieces of the GOP from the steaming pile of shit for as long as Donald is around. This is an excellent example of why Donald running around loose is useful. Nobody can put lipstick on the pig as long as Donald is free to speak, he owns the base and makes money off the suckers. He also hopes his base might somehow rescue him from his legal troubles
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A time for abusing: Trump nukes Paul Ryan’s Reaganesque vision for GOP - POLITICO 

*A time for abusing: Trump nukes Paul Ryan’s Reaganesque vision for GOP*
The Ronald Reagan Library’s speaker series about the future of the party gets off to an explosive start.

Over the span of 12 hours, the entire dilemma of the post-Trump GOP was encapsulated in a call-and-response between Paul Ryan and former President Donald Trump.

At the Ronald Reagan Presidential Library in Simi Valley, Calif. on Thursday night, Ryan had opened a speaker series billed as a conversation about the future of the Republican Party.

Trump replied by trashing Ryan from Mar-a-Lago the next morning, serving notice of how difficult that conversation may be.

After Ryan suggested that the conservative movement was about more than fealty to the defeated president, Trump called the former House speaker a “RINO” and a loser. And then Trump, the rare Republican who has criticized Reagan himself, went after Fred Ryan, chair of the board of the Ronald Reagan Presidential Foundation.

“Ronald Reagan would not be happy to see that the Reagan Library is run by the head of the Washington Post, Fred Ryan,” Trump wrote. “How the hell did that happen? No wonder they consistently have RINO speakers like Karl Rove and Paul Ryan. They do nothing for our forward-surging Republican Party!”

One year ahead of the midterm elections, and with the earliest stages of the 2024 primary already underway, Trump is still backseat driving the Republican Party at every turn. And every sign suggests that the GOP is still with Trump — and has little interest in the kind of introspection that Ryan and traditionalists like him are begging for.

Even the Reagan Library’s “Time for Choosing” series — named for Reagan’s famous 1964 speech — is likely to come with a heavy dose of Trump-ism. Ryan will be followed by a set of speakers more sympathetic to the twice-impeached former president: Mike Pence, the former vice president; Mike Pompeo, the former secretary of state; Nikki Haley, the former U.N. ambassador; and Sens. Tim Scott of South Carolina and Tom Cotton of Arkansas. Aside from Ryan, all of them are prospective 2024 presidential contenders. And the response that Ryan received from Trump will remind them of the necessity of calibrating their remarks for Trump and his base.

Two of the upcoming speakers, Pence and Haley, have already paid for their lack of total allegiance, and the field is so deferential to Trump that most would likely not challenge him if he runs again in 2024.

In Ryan’s case, it’s not just that he was critical of Trump. It’s that the direction he wants conservatives to take is not in vogue in the modern GOP. A large majority of Republicans still believe Trump’s lie that the election was rigged. The party has declined to conduct the kinds of election post-mortems that both parties have traditionally performed following electoral defeats — party leaders weren’t willing to have a public discussion about what role Trump might have played.

Nor did many Republican voters see much reason to. When asked in a CBS News poll recently whether the GOP’s strategy for 2022 should be to prioritize the party’s message — telling the public about policies and ideas — or efforts to change voting laws, 47 percent of Republicans prioritized changing voting rules over ideas.

That’s despite the party continuing to lose market share nationally. Since the 1990s, Republican presidential candidates have won the popular vote only once, in 2004.

Ryan — once one of the GOP’s brightest stars — is clearly cognizant of the party’s diminished standing, having run on Mitt Romney’s losing ticket in 2012. Without naming Trump, he said at the Reagan Library that it was “horrifying to see a presidency come to such a dishonorable and disgraceful end. So once again, we conservatives find ourselves at a crossroads."

“If the conservative cause depends on the populist appeal of one personality, or of second-rate imitations, then we’re not going anywhere,” he said, adding that Republican voters would “not be impressed by the sight of yes-men and flatterers flocking to Mar-a-Lago.”

That is a prediction shared by some other establishment-minded Republicans, many of whom take comfort in past examples of the party evolving — and relatively fast. At the prodding of William F. Buckley in the 1960s, the party did reform, distancing itself from racists and “kooks.” In the 1970s, Richard Nixon’s resignation — and the tumult within the party that followed — gave way to Reagan just six years later.

Georgia’s Republican lieutenant governor, Geoff Duncan, a Trump critic who announced this month that he wouldn’t seek a second term, said recently that his "gut tells me that an overwhelming majority of Republicans are going to, over the next few years, begin to realize that there is a new way forward.”

Trump's hold on the party was not pre-ordained, after all. It was only about five years ago that he lost the Iowa caucuses to Sen. Ted Cruz of Texas, and if Trump doesn’t run again in 2024 — or if he’s felled by a criminal investigation — his hold on the GOP may loosen over time.

“It can happen relatively quickly,” said Tom Campbell, a former California Republican congressman and Reagan administration staffer who began collecting registrations last year for his new party, the Common Sense Party. “Many people did not know of Donald Trump before he ran for president.”

But so far, the prospect of the party breaking with Trump is not in evidence. In a spring-long purge of the unfaithful, Republicans have censured GOP lawmakers critical of Trump and removed one of his fiercest critics, Rep. Liz Cheney of Wyoming, from her post in House leadership.

In the past, successful efforts to change the direction of the party “really took the intellectual class of the party to… articulate an intellectual vision,” said Mike Madrid, a Republican strategist who was a co-founder of the anti-Trump Lincoln Project before stepping down in December.

Today, he said, “That’s what’s missing. The William F. Buckleys of the world have been replaced by the Diamond and Silks of the world… All of the brain trust has essentially left.”


----------



## captainmorgan (May 29, 2021)

Arizona making plans to execute prisoners with the same gas Nazis used at Auschwitz: report


On Saturday, Business Insider reported that Arizona has purchased the materials needed to manufacture hydrogen cyanide gas — the same chemical the Nazis used to murder Jewish prisoners at Auschwitz and other death camps — just as they are refurbishing a gas chamber used in death row...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## CCGNZ (May 29, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> You can luv 'em up all you like


Hear ya,NO FAT CHICKS for meccguns


----------



## TacoMac (May 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Arizona making plans to execute prisoners with the same gas Nazis used at Auschwitz: report
> 
> 
> On Saturday, Business Insider reported that Arizona has purchased the materials needed to manufacture hydrogen cyanide gas — the same chemical the Nazis used to murder Jewish prisoners at Auschwitz and other death camps — just as they are refurbishing a gas chamber used in death row...
> ...


Well, the travel to full blown Nazi is now complete.


----------



## hanimmal (May 29, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/05/29/greenes-ahistorical-claim-that-nazis-were-socialists/







> _“You know, Nazis were the National Socialist Party. Just like the Democrats are now a national socialist party.”_
> *— Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.), **speaking at an “America First” rally**, May 27*
> 
> Those who apparently do not know history are doomed to make basic mistakes.
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (May 30, 2021)

I thought that businesses had the right to refuse service to anyone, or does that only apply when it comes to dealing with the gays?




https://nymag.com/intelligencer/article/ron-desantis-cruise-ships-unvaccinated-passengers-florida.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I thought that businesses had the right to refuse service to anyone, or does that only apply when it comes to dealing with the gays?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Self consistency is the hallmark of integrity, enough said...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I thought that businesses had the right to refuse service to anyone, or does that only apply when it comes to dealing with the gays?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DeSantis is doing just fine in the Florida polls from what I can understand. Them good old boys just love him, he's triggering the libs, getting the black and brown folks, while having his head shoved firmly up Trump's asshole. He can't be a big enough asshole for most of them, definitely GOP presidential material, once Trump is shunted off the stage and is safely in prison.

So what if they lose all the cruse ship business, I imagine they also can't refuse service to someone who is sick and shitting themselves with norovirus (cruse ship disease) either. Concerts and sporting events are gonna move away too, but that's nothing compared to the joy of triggering the libs! The new highly contagious Indian variant is gonna go through the place like shit through a goose when it gets rolling. He'll need more money for ICU beds as they will all be filled with Trumpers and pseudo Christians.

So what are they gonna do when the vaccines come out of emergency use and healthcare insurance companies refuse to pay for covid treatments for the unvaccinated? The insurance companies aren't gonna foot the bill for idiots, stupidity will become a preexisting condition. I know, the state will pay for the Trumpers and born yesterday Christians hospital bills, hypocrisy and socialism are not problems!


----------



## captainmorgan (May 30, 2021)

Bill Barr Left a Smoking Gun Memo He Thought No One Would Ever Read—but a Judge Did and She’s Furious


Awkward...




secondnexus.com


----------



## TacoMac (May 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Bill Barr Left a Smoking Gun Memo He Thought No One Would Ever Read—but a Judge Did and She’s Furious
> 
> 
> Awkward...
> ...


Old news.

Judge Jackson actually ruled that it be released.

But guess what? Go on, guess.

Merrick Garland and the DOJ are appealing her decision asking that the document not be released in full. They've released the first two pages of it but that's it.

A few days after that, Merrick Garland and the DOJ jumped to Trump and Barr's defense again by petitioning a judge to dismiss the lawsuit against them for that Bible photo op.

Everybody is ignoring the fact that every ruling and case against Barr, Trump and company are being defended by Biden, Garland and the DOJ.


----------



## Obepawn (May 30, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> You can luv 'em up all you like


Come on man, you've never put your hands in the pudding bowl? Haha


----------



## V256.420 (May 30, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Come on man, you've never put your hands in the pudding bowl? Haha


Licking my fingers from a delicious creamy pudding bowl is not the same as licking my fingers after...........................damn I already said too much


----------



## hanimmal (May 30, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Old news.
> 
> Judge Jackson actually ruled that it be released.
> 
> ...


fixed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Bill Barr Left a Smoking Gun Memo He Thought No One Would Ever Read—but a Judge Did and She’s Furious
> 
> 
> Awkward...
> ...


*DOJ Asks Judge to Dismiss Lawsuit Against Trump & Barr for Clearing Protestors from Lafayette Square*





Last year, Bill Barr and others directed that Lafayette Square be cleared of protestors who were exercising their 1st Amendment rights so then-President Donald Trump could walk across the street to stand in front of a church for a political photo-op. The ACLU filed suit on behalf of protestors and journalists that were assaulted by law enforcement officers while they cleared the way for Trump's political stunt. 

In a troubling move, the Department of Justice has now urged the judge to dismiss the case, claiming that Trump, Barr and other government officials have immunity from this particular lawsuit. This video presents an argument for why the suit should not be dismissed but instead should proceed to the discovery phase to, at a minimum, determine if Trump and Barr were acting within the scope of their official governmental duties when they ordered the area cleared - shutting down the protestors' exercise of their 1st Amendment rights, for a presidential photo op.


----------



## printer (May 30, 2021)

*Arizona Senate considering another audit of Maricopa County 2020 election*
The Arizona Senate may sign a deal for another 2020 election review in Maricopa County following reports that some overseers of the audit are dissatisfied with the process.

The present audit, which includes a review of 2.1 million ballots cast in the state's November election in the county, has been underway since April 23 at the Veterans Memorial Coliseum in Phoenix, led by the hired firm Cyber Ninjas. Audit liaison, former Secretary of State Ken Bennett, told a reporter with CBS5 News on Thursday that hand counters had gone through more than 800,000 ballots so far. Organizers have said they hope to finish by the end of June.

But the GOP-led state Senate is already eyeing another recount that would be entirely electronic, running digital images of ballots through a program to count all votes cast for every race on the county's ballot, according to the _Arizona Republic._ Bennett told the outlet they are considering a California-based election transparency nonprofit group called Citizens Oversight for the job, and the results from both audits could be compared to one another.

Citizens Oversight founder Ray Lutz, 63, told the _Arizona Republic_ this week his group has never been commissioned to audit an election, adding that the technology being pitched for the process has never been used for an official audit.

"I would say absolutely this is a grand test," Lutz said. "I think it is certainly a big test for me because I have put a lot of work on it for the last year and a half or so. We have enhanced it to the point now where I believe we can do a lot to provide information about how well (this election) went."

Voting machines create digital images of ballots each time one is fed into it. The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors already provided the state Senate with those images as part of subpoenas a judge ruled in late February as "legal and enforceable."

When Lutz was asked whether he is entirely confident his system could accurately audit the county's election, Lutz said his team sometimes sees "mistakes that are made on our side."

State Senate President Karen Fann previously declined the opportunity to hire Clear Ballot, a firm that is said to be one of the only election audit companies that can digitally re-tabulate other company's ballots accurately, similar to Lutz's proposed method. The cost proposal for Clear Ballot to run the Maricopa County audit was $415,000, according to a copy obtained by the _Arizona Republic._

It was not immediately clear how much the additional audit would cost the state Legislature.









Arizona Senate considering another audit of Maricopa County 2020 election: Report


The Arizona Senate may sign a deal for another 2020 election review in Maricopa County following reports that some overseers of the audit are dissatisfied with the process.




denvergazette.com





Keep trying until you get the answer you want. Or you just want to milk your base.


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 30, 2021)

printer said:


> *Arizona Senate considering another audit of Maricopa County 2020 election*
> The Arizona Senate may sign a deal for another 2020 election review in Maricopa County following reports that some overseers of the audit are dissatisfied with the process.
> 
> The present audit, which includes a review of 2.1 million ballots cast in the state's November election in the county, has been underway since April 23 at the Veterans Memorial Coliseum in Phoenix, led by the hired firm Cyber Ninjas. Audit liaison, former Secretary of State Ken Bennett, told a reporter with CBS5 News on Thursday that hand counters had gone through more than 800,000 ballots so far. Organizers have said they hope to finish by the end of June.
> ...



absolute waste of time, money etc..


----------



## hanimmal (May 31, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> absolute waste of time, money etc..


But once you start down that manufactured hate train, you need to keep feeding the engine. Otherwise their cult might wake up to the nonsense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 31, 2021)

Feds arrest convicted killer pardoned by GOP Gov Matt Bevin: report


Controversial pardons by former Gov. Matt Bevin (R-KY) are once again back in the news."Patrick Baker, a Kentucky man whom then-Gov. Matt Bevin controversially pardoned in late 2019, was arrested by federal authorities Sunday and now may once again face charges in connection with the 2014 death...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## TacoMac (May 31, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Feds arrest convicted killer pardoned by GOP Gov Matt Bevin: report
> 
> 
> Controversial pardons by former Gov. Matt Bevin (R-KY) are once again back in the news."Patrick Baker, a Kentucky man whom then-Gov. Matt Bevin controversially pardoned in late 2019, was arrested by federal authorities Sunday and now may once again face charges in connection with the 2014 death...
> ...


They're doing that to distract you from the fact that they're defending Barr and Trump.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 31, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> They're doing that to distract you from the fact that they're defending Barr and Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

*Chuck Hagel: The Real Threat To U.S. Democracy Is Internal*





Former national security adviser Michael Flynn spoke over the weekend at a QAnon conference in Dallas and said the type of military coup that happened in Myanmar should happen in the U.S. Fmr. Sen. Chuck Hagel and fmr. Rep. Barbara Comstock discuss Flynn's remarks and the need for a Jan. 6 commission.


----------



## mooray (May 31, 2021)

Fuck Flynn. Literally committed treason, in the actual legal sense.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 1, 2021)

Yesterday, several prominent Republicans posted photos of Lee Harvey Oswald on their social media feeds includ I n Matt Gaetz and Dinesh D'Souza. A trickster sent them photos of Oswald and claimed it was their grandfather many years ago, that their grandfather was a big fan and it would mean a lot if they posted it.

Hyuck!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yesterday, several prominent Republicans posted photos of Lee Harvey Oswald on their social media feeds includ I n Matt Gaetz and Dinesh D'Souza. A trickster sent them photos of Oswald and claimed it was their grandfather many years ago, that their grandfather was a big fan and it would mean a lot if they posted it.
> 
> Hyuck!



The new one has a pic of Ted Bundy LOL.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2021)

It's not Trump's "grip" on GOP that's driving its descent into madness


Listen now | The truth is worse




pressrun.media


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2021)

The Kochs have been using Stinky to accomplish their goal of rewriting the constitution and take control of this country permanently. If they can get control of enough state governments they will call for a constitutional convention to kill democracy in this country, if they succeed America will die.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The Kochs have been using Stinky to accomplish their goal of rewriting the constitution and take control of this country permanently. If they can get control of enough state governments they will call for a constitutional convention to kill democracy in this country, if they succeed America will die.


Good god man, that is bleak.

So at what point do we have to say that luckily the Russians hacked the Koch/Republican's scam and gave us Trump's incompetent ass, exposing the entire scam so we at least now have a good shot at stopping it?

I was thinking 'How close are they' led me to this:
https://www.coloradofiscal.org/2019/02/28/a-constitutional-convention-is-closer-than-you-think/


>


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2021)

I think they only need 6 more states.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2021)

Kochs plan has been a open secret for many years.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I think they only need 6 more states.


Crazy times.

I really hope that whatever Koch's are left end up on the court dockets along with all the other treasonous dicks that are trying to unravel our democracy so they can live like actual kings.



captainmorgan said:


> Kochs plan has been a open secret for many years.


Fair enough. But their online evangelical/racist scam still got hijacked out from under them since 2014. If they are not working directly with the foreign dictators too. But they are rich enough I wouldn't think they need to. At least Pre-Trump. But maybe that is naive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The Kochs have been using Stinky to accomplish their goal of rewriting the constitution and take control of this country permanently. If they can get control of enough state governments they will call for a constitutional convention to kill democracy in this country, if they succeed America will die.


I think Trump highjacked the base and the scam, they almost had it made, until Trump came along and fucked everything up. All that money and all that effort were stolen from out under them as the base fell in love with Cheeto Jesus. They would have slowly strangled democracy from behind, now they have to attack from the front with a knife and it's become an all or nothing fight. I agree with the article's premise, to protect the rich from paying their fair share, they would have to destroy democracy and would have. Their problem now is Donald stumbled onto the stage and fucked everything up, they needed lipstick on the pig, not orange paint.

Joe or his people aren't saying shit about Trump and aren't too eager to indict him either, Joe wants all of Trump's focus to be on the republicans. When NY state indicts, tries and imprisons him, he will blame the republicans for not being loyal enough to storm the courthouse. Donald will lash out at the republicans and hopefully walk his base out of the party while he walks into a NY state prison. I believe that's why the feds are leaving the dirty work up to NY state and are taking their time with charging Trump. Donald can only see what's in front of him, or who threatens his ego and not too fucking far into the future at all and Biden or his people haven't uttered his name once.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The Kochs have been using Stinky to accomplish their goal of rewriting the constitution and take control of this country permanently. If they can get control of enough state governments they will call for a constitutional convention to kill democracy in this country, if they succeed America will die.


I'll never understand what drives these people to accumulate wealth and power as they do. I must be healthy.


----------



## mooray (Jun 1, 2021)

Fear, insecurity, etc. Many people that are highly successful refer to it as a curse, because the same thing that drove them to high levels of success is the same thing that leaves them never truly feeling satisfied.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'll never understand what drives these people to accumulate wealth and power as they do. I must be healthy.


They are greed driven libertarians, for many, the richer you become, the greedier you get. Logic would tell you the opposite should be true, as their needs are met, their appetites should diminish, but data says otherwise for most people. Fortunately for them, their libertarian ideology fits in quite well with racists who would rather fuck themselves and their families than form a sharing community with black and brown folks. To them they are the "other", the enemy and they are at war, in war sacrifices have to be made and hardships endured. Everything is ok as long as it "somehow" gets the black and brown folks and triggers the libs, who they perceive are allied with their enemies.

The simplest explanation that fits the facts is probably the correct one, as Occam's Razor states. This phenomena of America being the richest country on earth and still has no universal healthcare, no coherent social safety net and world's highest incarceration rate, are all explained by racism and bigotry. It explains the extreme political polarization and even the huge number of guns, it's not really the 2nd amendment, it's racism and the fact that guns are a hallmark and symbol of white tribalism. It also explains the huge military expenditures, better to waste the money than the black and brown folks get some.

People like the Koch's and other super rich rightwing nuts use this social division and any other thing they can manufacture to keep the country divided and thereby avoid paying taxes on their wealth. They are always looking for new culture war issues to exploit and have grown desperate recently, but racism and bigotry is the glue that holds them together and the only common element.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Fear, insecurity, etc. Many people that are highly successful refer to it as a curse, because the same thing that drove them to high levels of success is the same thing that leaves them never truly feeling satisfied.


We live in a materialist society and advertising constantly reinforces the idea that things bring happiness, hence the happy smiling people in ads. Happiness is an end however, it has no ulterior motive and cannot be attained through material means, material well being can only set the stage for happiness, caring for others is it's wellspring. We evolved as social beings and nature designed us to live in and contribute to the well being of our families and communities and thus attain pleasure and happiness from it. There is a difference between pleasure and happiness, pleasure is ephemeral and needs an external source, happiness comes from with in and has to do with how we relate to ourselves and others. For normally socialized people to feel right within ourselves, we must do right by others who share our lives.

Much of pleasure comes from it's anticipation, it is the anticipation of the reward that made your ancient ancestor swim the river and climb the tree to obtain the brightly colored sweet fruit. Once eaten, the pleasure of the tenth fruit is much less than the first. Pleasure cannot last, or we would not survive, we need the next meal and the next sexual encounter, if pleasure lasted we would not be able to survive, thus it is ephemeral. Most alcoholics and addicts are addicted to the anticipation of pleasure, once the desired object is attained, they are invariably disappointed after the first few minutes.


----------



## mooray (Jun 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We live in a materialist society and advertising constantly reinforces the idea that things bring happiness, hence the happy smiling people in ads. Happiness is an end however, it has no ulterior motive and cannot be attained through material means, material well being can only set the stage for happiness, caring for others is it's wellspring. We evolved as social beings and nature designed us to live in and contribute to the well being of our families and communities and thus attain pleasure and happiness from it. There is a difference between pleasure and happiness, pleasure is ephemeral and needs an external source, happiness comes from with in and has to do with how we relate to ourselves and others. For normally socialized people to feel right within ourselves, we must do right by others who share our lives.
> 
> Much of pleasure comes from it's anticipation, it is the anticipation of the reward that made your ancient ancestor swim the river and climb the tree to obtain the brightly colored sweet fruit. Once eaten, the pleasure of the tenth fruit is much less than the first. Pleasure cannot last, or we would not survive, we need the next meal and the next sexual encounter, if pleasure lasted we would not be able to survive, thus it is ephemeral. Most alcoholics and addicts are addicted to the anticipation of pleasure, once the desired object is attained, they are invariably disappointed after the first few minutes.


Spot on. I like to convey something similar in chats with friends, except I get a kick out of the condensed and brutally honest version, which is that it all boils down to selfishness. People have a hard time grasping that good things can come from the right type of selfishness.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Jun 1, 2021)

Hahaha, next I wanna see him sniffing the other kind of Koch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2021)

This former republican hardass would have made a great special counsel for prosecuting Trump's crimes.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ex-White House ethics lawyer believes Flynn is guilty of sedition*





Former White House ethics lawyer Richard Painter spoke to CNN's Ana Cabrera about former President Trump's one-time national security adviser Michael Flynn appearing to endorse a Myanmar-style coup in the United States.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2021)

Nixon’s GOP strategist, in 1970: "From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10-20% of the Negro vote...The more Negroes who register as Democrats...the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats & become Republicans. That’s where the votes are."


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 1, 2021)

Trump is spouting off how he will be re-enstated as POTUS in August.

Rep Sharice Davids (D-KS) just had the best response on MSNBC. 


'I do MMA. Sometimes when you get knocked out and are still flopping around swinging. And that is Trump right now.' (not the exact quote, but close)



captainmorgan said:


> Nixon’s GOP strategist, in 1970: "From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10-20% of the Negro vote...The more Negroes who register as Democrats...the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats & become Republicans. That’s where the votes are."


It really sucks how effective fighting dirty can be.


----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This former republican hardass would have made a great special counsel for prosecuting Trump's crimes.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Ex-White House ethics lawyer believes Flynn is guilty of sedition*
> 
> ...


Freedom of speech. He was talking theoretically of course.


----------



## mooray (Jun 1, 2021)

Incitement is definitely not protected speech, especially when the comments are directed at very willing and able rere's.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Fear, insecurity, etc. Many people that are highly successful refer to it as a curse, because the same thing that drove them to high levels of success is the same thing that leaves them never truly feeling satisfied.


Those people should start a little garden and quit fucking shit up.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Hahaha, next I wanna see him sniffing the other kind of Koch.


I've seen it for five years. Enough already.


----------



## mooray (Jun 1, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Those people should start a little garden and quit fucking shit up.


That's way too chill for some folks. What's funny though, is that I bet it's technically some type of mental illness, one of course they would never dream of correcting, yet I'm sure they hold contempt for others with other types of mental illnesses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Those people should start a little garden and quit fucking shit up.


I'm afraid they are numb to the simple pleasures of life, when you seek to titillate, you must always raise the bar of stimulation. They must run ever faster on the hedonic treadmill to stay in place.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> That's way too chill for some folks. What's funny though, is that I bet it's technically some type of mental illness, one of course they would never dream of correcting, yet I'm sure they hold contempt for others with other types of mental illnesses.


My guess is some sort of PTSD from 9/11.


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

*DOJ watchdog urged to investigate lawyers behind Barr memo redactions*
n a Thursday letter, a government watchdog group asked the DOJ’s independent inspector general to investigate whether department attorneys committed perjury or other crimes through a potentially improper attempt to keep the memo’s contents concealed amid a public records request.

“If it turns out that they committed crimes in the process of doing so, they will have magnified the harm to the department’s already damaged reputation and compounded the effect of Barr’s lies to the American people,” read the letter from the Project on Government Oversight (POGO) to the DOJ inspector general. 

The letter from POGO urged the DOJ’s watchdog to investigate the four lawyers involved in the public records case, which was brought under the Freedom of Information Act by another government transparency group, Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington. 

“If, as Judge Jackson appears to have found is the case, these four lawyers misled a federal court, they have done incalculable harm to the public’s trust in government. It would mean senior officials in the nation’s highest law enforcement agency concealed a matter of national concern relating directly to the integrity of the office of the president,” POGO wrote in its letter.

“These shocking findings cry out for those responsible to be fired and prosecuted, unless they can offer a defense presently unknown to the public.”

The letter was signed by both POGO’s executive director, Danielle Brian, and its senior ethics fellow, Walter Shaub, who served as the director of the U.S. Office of Government Ethics for the first six months of the Trump administration and later became an outspoken critic of the former president.








DOJ watchdog urged to investigate lawyers behind Barr memo redactions


The Department of Justice (DOJ) is facing mounting pressure over its handling of a Trump-era legal memo that critics say former Attorney General William Barr used to create a misleading impression …




thehill.com





Witch Hunt!


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

*BREAKING: HUGE UPDATE From Arizona Audit Director Ken Bennett – ONLY 14 PALLETS ARE REMAINING – Out of 44 Pallets! — And There’s More! (VIDEO)
THIS IS A HUGE UPDATE ON THE ARIZONA FORENSIC AUDIT!*

On Wednesday, Jordan Conradson spoke to Arizona Forensic Audit Director Ken Bennet regarding the pace and procedures of counting ballots in the historic Arizona Audit.
Here’s what Bennett had to say — THIS IS AN EXPLOSIVE UPDATE—

*Jordan Conradson: *Do have an updated total?
*Ken Bennett:* *The best way for me to estimate the total is to count that we’re now down 14 pallets that haven’t been touched. When the county delivered the ballots on April 22nd, there were 46 pallets. Two of those were just test ballots and some others spoiled ballots and things like that, so pallets with ballots on them or about 44 and we’re now down to 14 so I think we’re quickly coming up on about 2/3 completed.

Conradson: *How many boxes are on each pallet?

*Bennett: *Most pallets have 40 boxes on a pallet, some have 32, but most of them have 40 boxes and it varies but usually, a box has between 1200 and 1300 ballots in each box so a pallet usually has between 40 and 50,000 pallets or ballots on a pallet.

*Conradson: * So you’re getting through probably one a day, would you say?

*Bennett: At least. I think we’re doing about one and a half pallets a day, and there’s only 14 left, so if we’re doing one and a half a day counting could be done in the middle of June.

Conradson: So maybe 10 days?

Bennett: Whenever, yeah. *The paper valuation goes a little bit slower and is a little more technical all of these boxes in this corral over here have been counted but are awaiting the paper evaluation. There is a lot of work still yet to do on the paper valuation but they’ve increased the paper valuation tables from what was originally 8 to now there’s 32. they’re not all full yet but I think earlier today I saw 22 of the 32 an operation so the paper evaluation catch up quickly also.

*Conradson: A*lright and paper valuation, there’s a forensic scan of all of the ballots?

*Bennett: Yeah see him they’ll scan the back of the ballot and then they’ll flip it over and scan the front of the ballot, then they’ll pass it to another person who puts it under the microscopic cameras that are looking at the alignment marks and also looking at the Oval in the presidential race to make sure that the Oval was filled in by human handheld device, not by a Xerox machine or something like that.

Conradson:* And you guys are saving every single ballot image, assigning it a number and everything?

*Bennett: Yes

Conradson:* What are you going to do with the images? Are they just extra evidence?

*Bennett: They’re looking at those ballot images to verify that there’s folds in the ballots that should have folds in it. 1.9 million of the 2.1 million ballots were mailed to the voters and mail back right so and you can usually feel that they are folded but the 5K images being taken by the cameras will also show you where the folds are on the ballot.

This is a HUGE UPDATE! Only 14 pallets remain to be counted. By tomorrow morning, there will be 13 or fewer. The audit will continue counting tonight until 1 AM and resume at 8 AM.*

We also know that they are photographing these ballots in 5K to ensure that mail-in ballots were in fact folded in an envelope. This is the most thorough forensic audit in history and it is the first of its kind. Mail-in voter fraud has been a serious voter fraud concern for YEARS. why have we not done this every election with the mail-in ballots? Why have Democrats always denied mail-in voter fraud was a thing?









BREAKING: HUGE UPDATE From Arizona Audit Director Ken Bennett - ONLY 14 PALLETS ARE REMAINING - Out of 44 Pallets! -- And There's More! (VIDEO)


THIS IS A HUGE UPDATE ON THE ARIZONA FORENSIC AUDIT! On Wednesday, Jordan Conradson spoke to Arizona Forensic Audit Director Ken Bennet regarding the pace and procedures of counting ballots in the historic Arizona Audit. Here’s what Bennett had to say — THIS IS AN EXPLOSIVE UPDATE— Jordan...




www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> He didn't mention what the Retrumpicants are doing. Voter suppression.
> 
> Yeah, they can't win an election if the 2020 turnout are able to vote. But that's not their strategy.


Retrumpicans....best word I've heard today!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 3, 2021)

Pot belly Kremlin Cruz tries to make a funny ….


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400032842621595661


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 3, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/06/03/republican-seditious-senators/


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/06/03/republican-seditious-senators/
> View attachment 4915629


How many doors are there into the Capital building? Thirty-five? Will they be holding them open in August?


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2021)

*North Carolina county bans Coke machines over company's criticism of Georgia voting law*
Officials in Surry County, N.C., have approved a measure mandating the removal of all Coca-Cola machines from government facilities after the company's stated opposition to an election law passed in Georgia. 

In a letter written to Coca-Cola CEO James Quincey and obtained by NBC News, Surry County Commissioner Ed Harris called Quincey's critical comments regarding the Georgia election bill "corporate political commentary favoring the Democratic party." 

"Our Board felt that was the best way to take a stand and express our disappointment in Coca-Cola's actions, which are not representative of most views of our citizens," Harris wrote to Quincey. "Our Board hopes that other organizations across the country are taking similar stances against Coca-Cola and sincerely wishes that future marketing efforts and comments emanating from your company are more considerate of all your customers' viewpoints."








North Carolina county bans Coke machines over company’s criticism of Georgia voting law


Officials in Surry County, N.C., have approved a measure mandating the removal of all Coca-Cola machines from government facilities after the company’s stated opposition to an …




thehill.com


----------



## mooray (Jun 4, 2021)

This maze of everyone trying so hard to impose their ideals on everyone else is going to turn out awesome.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2021)

why doesn't Manchin just become a Republican?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2021)

printer said:


> *North Carolina county bans Coke machines over company's criticism of Georgia voting law*
> Officials in Surry County, N.C., have approved a measure mandating the removal of all Coca-Cola machines from government facilities after the company's stated opposition to an election law passed in Georgia.
> 
> In a letter written to Coca-Cola CEO James Quincey and obtained by NBC News, Surry County Commissioner Ed Harris called Quincey's critical comments regarding the Georgia election bill "corporate political commentary favoring the Democratic party."
> ...


maybe some of the fat fvckers will lose a little weight.  wow one whole county. that shit's like water and cost nothing but you pay $2 for a bottle from vending. that's the secret Coca-Cola doesn't want you to know-


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> why doesn't Manchin just become a Republican?


The stink.


----------



## injinji (Jun 4, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> why doesn't Manchin just become a Republican?


He would have a fraction of the power he does now. He really, really hopes it stays exactly like it is. One seat in either direction and his power is greatly diminished.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 4, 2021)

printer said:


> *North Carolina county bans Coke machines over company's criticism of Georgia voting law*
> Officials in Surry County, N.C., have approved a measure mandating the removal of all Coca-Cola machines from government facilities after the company's stated opposition to an election law passed in Georgia.
> 
> In a letter written to Coca-Cola CEO James Quincey and obtained by NBC News, Surry County Commissioner Ed Harris called Quincey's critical comments regarding the Georgia election bill "corporate political commentary favoring the Democratic party."
> ...


To repubtards ….


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

printer said:


> *North Carolina county bans Coke machines over company's criticism of Georgia voting law*
> Officials in Surry County, N.C., have approved a measure mandating the removal of all Coca-Cola machines from government facilities after the company's stated opposition to an election law passed in Georgia.
> 
> In a letter written to Coca-Cola CEO James Quincey and obtained by NBC News, Surry County Commissioner Ed Harris called Quincey's critical comments regarding the Georgia election bill "corporate political commentary favoring the Democratic party."
> ...


Coke can sue them over this and wipe them out, they suppressed their business for purely political purposes and confessed to it, they violated their first amendment rights. You won't hear much about this, it won't get past letters to their lawyers from Coke and will be quietly withdrawn, they blew the dog whistle that's all they wanted anyway. The first gas station owner they try to remove a coke machine from will prove to be the end of this shit anyway. The state cannot act against an individual or business for voicing a political opinion. What would happen if California banned My Pillow guy's company from making sales there because they don't like his stupidity over Trump?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 4, 2021)

Besides Trumpy ain’t getting rid of his diet coke fix.


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2021)

*Axios CEO says GOP before Trump will not return*
During a segment on MSNBC's "Morning Joe", the media CEO said, "I had this conversation with three different people yesterday, who just pined the days of the Republican Party of old."

"And my point to them was: It's gone!" Vandehei continued.

“Everyone assumed Jan. 6 was this watershed moment. ... Historically insane, what happened. And yet almost instantly, at a moment where you would think it's unthinkable, everyone snaps back like that — not just to the norm, but to the Trump norm,” Vandehei said. 

"Look at who gets attention to this day," VandeHei said. "It's Tucker [Carlson], it's Ben Shapiro, Mike Pence, it's Donald Trump. ... The party does not care fundamentally about deficits.”

“I don't even know that the vast majority of what you would call the base of the party right now cares that much about ideology. It's much more an identity statement, a cultural statement,” Vandehei added.








Axios CEO says GOP before Trump will not return


Axios CEO Jim VandeHei said Friday that the Republican Party will not return to what it was before the era of former President Trump. During a segment on MSNBC’s “Morning Joe&#8221…




thehill.com





And that is it. "We are against you Liberal Globalist Elite.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 4, 2021)

Sell your soul and kneel ….. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400443834895683585


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 4, 2021)

Christian youth pastor accused of sexually abusing at least 16 teen girls -- but he still holds a leadership position: report


According to an investigation conducted by the USA Today Network, Christian children's camp leader Wayne Aarum inappropriately touched at least 16 teenage girls , some on more than one occasion. Aarum was a youth pastor at a Buffalo-area church named The Chapel during the 1990s and then later as...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2021)

injinji said:


> He would have a fraction of the power he does now. He really, really hopes it stays exactly like it is. One seat in either direction and his power is greatly diminished.


i know that's the whole point..for the first time in his life he actually matters.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Christian youth pastor accused of sexually abusing at least 16 teen girls -- but he still holds a leadership position: report
> 
> 
> According to an investigation conducted by the USA Today Network, Christian children's camp leader Wayne Aarum inappropriately touched at least 16 teenage girls , some on more than one occasion. Aarum was a youth pastor at a Buffalo-area church named The Chapel during the 1990s and then later as...
> ...


Liberty U is back in the news with their two favortie homies.









Liberty University in turmoil as students revolt against continuing relationship with Trump: report


According to a report from Politico, Liberty University is becoming ground zero in the fight among a segment of evangelical Christians who want to distance themselves from former president Donald Trump and those who want to mix his style of pugnacious conservatism with Christianity.While...




www.rawstory.com












Falwell: Liberty University lawsuit is excuse to shame him


Jerry Falwell Jr. is asking a court in Virginia to dismiss the lawsuit Liberty University filed over his headline-grabbing departure last year as leader of the evangelical school




abcnews.go.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Liberty U is back in the news with their two favortie homies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long before all those students realize that they were conned into thinking that they were going to con someone else while getting their pockets picked?

I see a whole lot of lawsuits in yet another Trump-esque university.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 5, 2021)

Oh the shame …… Guiliani shills pillows 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400478884899045379


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 5, 2021)

The student at Maugham Elementary School dressed as the Nazi dictator while reading out his handwritten report that was titled, "Accomplishments," Fox News reported."My greatest accomplishment was uniting a great mass of German and Austrian people behind me," the student wrote, according to the media outlet.

*"I was pretty great, wasn't I?"* the report continued. "I was very popular, and many people followed me until I died. My belif [sic] in antisemitism drove me to kill more than 6 million Jews."

The speech, part of a "Character Development project" organized by their teacher, who is Jewish, was displayed in the school's hallways. It was later shared on Facebook by Lori Birk, an Englewood resident, but has since been deleted.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Oh the shame …… Guiliani shills pillows
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400478884899045379


somehow he's going to have to pay an attorney..no pardon for you!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Besides Trumpy ain’t getting rid of his diet coke fix.


i used to think that's the way the world was and i couldn't wait to grow up. i know the song by heart. i was 10.


----------



## printer (Jun 5, 2021)

*Trump loyalists boo Kemp at Georgia's GOP convention *
Republican Gov. Brian Kemp (Ga.) greeted at the Ga GOP convention with loud boos. He was speaking for about 30 seconds before it was quiet enough to hear him from the press area,” Maya Prabhu, a reporter for the Atlanta Journal-Constitution, tweeted along with a video of the moment on Saturday. “But he got his first full applause when he mentioned Georgia being the first state to reopen during the pandemic. #gapol,” she added.

Kemp is running for reelection in 2022 and has to overcome the hurdle Trump set in place for him after the former president attacked the governor for not supporting his efforts to overturn the election.

Kemp is being primaried by Veron Jones, a former Democrat who turned Republican in early 2021 and an adamant supporter of Trump.

Jones took to Twitter to share the video of Kemp being booed at the convention. “Today, Georgia Republicans made their voices resoundingly clear,” Jones tweeted. “Change is coming.” Jones has previously said, “if it weren’t for Brian Kemp, Donald Trump would still be President of these United States.”

Kemp did not mention Trump in his speech at the convention and focused on his accomplishments in the state. He also did not claim the election was fraudulent, which was mentioned several times by other speakers, AP noted.








Trump loyalists boo Kemp at Georgia’s GOP convention


Republican Gov. Brian Kemp (Ga.) received boos from loyalists of former President Trump at the state party’s annual convention.




thehill.com





Guess Jones and Trump are cut from the same cloth. Both were Democrats.


----------



## printer (Jun 5, 2021)

*MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell's lawyer leaves law firm a day after filing lawsuit*
An attorney for MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell has left the law firm he worked for one day after filing a suit on behalf his client against voting technology companies Dominion Voting Systems and Smartmatic. 

Bloomberg News reported on Friday that attorney Alec Beck was not authorized by Barnes & Thornburg LLP to file the lawsuit in a Minnesota federal court. 

In a statement shared with The Hill, the firm said it “became aware of the filing of the complaint which was done without receiving firm authorization pursuant to internal firm approval procedures.” 

“The firm has withdrawn as local counsel in this matter and has ended the client relationship. The attorney representing the client in this matter is no longer with the firm,” the statement said.

In a court filing on Friday, Beck notified the court that he changed his firm affiliation.

"Obviously, there was a disagreement. The departure was amicable. Barnes & Thornburg is a great firm, and I have nothing bad to say about them," Beck said in a statement to The Hill.








MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell’s lawyer leaves law firm a day after filing lawsuit


An attorney for MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell has left the law firm he worked for one day after filing a suit on behalf his client against voting technology companies Dominion Voting Systems and S…




thehill.com





The firm wanted to be paid in advance?


----------



## printer (Jun 5, 2021)

*Texas attorney general admits Trump would have lost the state in 2020 if he hadn't blocked mail-in voting *
Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton told Steve Bannon that Donald Trump would have lost the Lone Star State in the 2020 presidential election if Texans had been allowed to vote by mail. 

"Yeah, I think it's certainly critical to my state and that's why we fought off these twelve lawsuits," Paxton said. "We had them in Houston, we had them in San Antonio, we had them in Austin — we had them in the counties where you have the most liberal judges. And it was a concerted effort, nationally, with lots of money going into it."

"And just knowing that we had twelve lawsuits that we had to win. And if we had lost one of them, if we'd lost Harris County — Trump won by 620,000 votes in Texas. Harris County mail-in ballots that they wanted to send out were 2.5 million, those were all illegal and we were able to stop every one of them," he explained.

"Had we not done that, we would have been in the very same situation — we would've been on election day, I was watching on election night and I knew, when I saw what was happening in these other states, that that would've been Texas. We would've been in the same boat. We would've been one of those battleground states that they were counting votes in Harris County for three days and Donald Trump would've lost the election," Paxton said 








Texas attorney general admits Trump would have lost the state in 2020 if he hadn't blocked mail-in voting


Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton told Steve Bannon that Donald Trump would have lost the Lone Star State in the 2020 presidential election if Texans had been allowed to vote by mail."Yeah, I think it's certainly critical to my state and that's why we fought off these twelve lawsuits," Paxton...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 5, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4916882
> 
> 
> The student at Maugham Elementary School dressed as the Nazi dictator while reading out his handwritten report that was titled, "Accomplishments," Fox News reported."My greatest accomplishment was uniting a great mass of German and Austrian people behind me," the student wrote, according to the media outlet.
> ...


There's the president of the United States circa 2050.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2021)

*The Republican Party is a Cult Says Fmr. GOP Congressman Mickey Edwards*





Lifelong Republican and former congressman Mickey Edwards walked away from the GOP earlier this year, saying it had become less a party than a "cult." He speaks with Walter Isaacson about the persistent myth that the election was stolen -- and the question of whether the Republicans are fit these days to run a candidate for the highest office in America.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 5, 2021)

printer said:


> The firm wanted to be paid in advance?


that or they want to retain some semblance of credibilty with normal people. lol


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump loyalists boo Kemp at Georgia's GOP convention *
> Republican Gov. Brian Kemp (Ga.) greeted at the Ga GOP convention with loud boos. He was speaking for about 30 seconds before it was quiet enough to hear him from the press area,” Maya Prabhu, a reporter for the Atlanta Journal-Constitution, tweeted along with a video of the moment on Saturday. “But he got his first full applause when he mentioned Georgia being the first state to reopen during the pandemic. #gapol,” she added.
> 
> Kemp is running for reelection in 2022 and has to overcome the hurdle Trump set in place for him after the former president attacked the governor for not supporting his efforts to overturn the election.
> ...


Donald Trump is the reason Donald Trump is no longer president.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2021)

printer said:


> *Texas attorney general admits Trump would have lost the state in 2020 if he hadn't blocked mail-in voting *
> Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton told Steve Bannon that Donald Trump would have lost the Lone Star State in the 2020 presidential election if Texans had been allowed to vote by mail.
> 
> "Yeah, I think it's certainly critical to my state and that's why we fought off these twelve lawsuits," Paxton said. "We had them in Houston, we had them in San Antonio, we had them in Austin — we had them in the counties where you have the most liberal judges. And it was a concerted effort, nationally, with lots of money going into it."
> ...


when in Rome, cheat.

zero to Nero just like that


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 6, 2021)

Please note, that she has demanded answers to these pressing questions by *June 31, 2021.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 6, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Please note, that she has demanded answers to these pressing questions by *June 31, 2021.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit, I think I could answer most of them right here and now. The rest is just trolling trying to deflect from the fact that Trump was at the time in a trade war trolling China while the pandemic was breaking out. 

The bullshit genius of this trolling is that nobody wants to defend China's covering up this at a time when they were trying to finalize a trade deal to at least normalize things between us and them a bit. 

And it makes sense in a shit sort of way that China was trying to cover up, but that doesn't matter. Because nobody is really gun ho to defend that just because something could be the case that it doesn't mean that it is when it comes to this. So by attacking Fauci and tying him to China with these bullshit trolls like the one the Georgian GQP house member, it will work to distract their cult away from Trump and the Republicans allowing the virus to rip through our society because they will blame China and Fauci will become the face of that programmed troll.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/trumps-obvious-troll-of-the-day.1030544/post-16367740

This was getting set up back in May 2020. Trump is so obvious with his trolling. 



> https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-trump-starting-a-war-with-china-to-troll-biden.1015152/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Please note, that she has demanded answers to these pressing questions by *June 31, 2021.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She will be waiting a long time for "June 31st" to arrive. Not to worry, she can't be stupid or crazy enough for the voters in her district, so it really doesn't matter what she does. She should be reelected in 2022 by a comfortable margin no matter what she does, or doesn't do, to, or for her constituents, they are single issue voters and we all know what their issue is.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Shit, I think I could answer most of them right here and now. The rest is just trolling trying to deflect from the fact that Trump was at the time in a trade war trolling China while the pandemic was breaking out.
> 
> The bullshit genius of this trolling is that nobody wants to defend China's covering up this at a time when they were trying to finalize a trade deal to at least normalize things between us and them a bit.
> 
> ...


Most Republicans are so dumb that merely asking the question overloads their tiny, feeble minds. They assume that asking the question is really answering it. They cannot comprehend things that are not easily identified as black and white.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She will be waiting a long time for "June 31st" to arrive. Not to worry, she can't be stupid or crazy enough for the voters in her district, so it really doesn't matter what she does. She should be reelected in 2022 by a comfortable margin no matter what she does, or doesn't do, to, or for her constituents, they are single issue voters and we all know what their issue is.


Yes, the Jews went back in time and destroyed it with their space lasers. Thanks, Obama!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Please note, that she has demanded answers to these pressing questions by *June 31, 2021.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rope-a-Dope.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)

Roger Stone claims Steve Bannon blackmailed Trump to receive his pardon | The Independent 

*Roger Stone claims Steve Bannon blackmailed Trump to receive his pardon*

*‘Come on, sloppy Steve. We can find you a suit and tie that is clean, I think, and you should come on Infowars and answer what I just said,’ Roger Stone says*

Roger Stone, the conservative political consultant and lobbyist who has worked on Republican campaigns from Richard Nixon to Donald Trump, has said that former White House Chief Strategist Steve Bannon blackmailed Mr Trump to give him a pardon.

Speaking to InfoWars, Mr Stone said: “Steve Bannon publicly accused the president of having Alzheimer’s, he said the Trump Organization was a criminal enterprise, he said that Trump would be prosecuted.

“I could do this almost verbatim: ‘When the American people learn he’s not a billionaire, he’s just another scumbag’,” Mr Stone quoted Mr Bannon as saying.

“His defenders say ‘oh well, that was two years ago’ – doesn’t matter when it was,” Mr Stone added.

When asked why Mr Trump gave Mr Bannon a pardon, Mr Stone said: “I think he was blackmailed, that’s what I think.”

“Let’s be very clear. Not only did Steve Bannon steal the name of my Infowars show with the great American Owen Shroyer, ‘The War Room,’ but he testified falsely at my trial against me. He was an informant for Robert Mueller,” Mr Stone said during his InfoWars appearance.

“So right now, here, today, I am challenging Steve Bannon to come on Infowars and debate this, let’s have it out. Alex [Jones], you can moderate it, so it stays civil,” he told the host.

The 68-year-old added that Mr Bannon “needs to answer as to why he was working with Robert Mueller to destroy me and send me to prison. So there it is, the gauntlet has been laid down, big Steve. Come on, sloppy Steve. We can find you a suit and tie that is clean, I think, and you should come on Infowars and answer what I just said”.

Mr Stone wrote on the conservative social media platform Gab in May that Mr Bannon “was an informant for Robert Mueller and indisputably perjured himself at my trial. He also accused Donald Trump Jr of being a Russian traitor and insisted that President Donald Trump was suffering from Alzheimer’s”.

He added: “If you see this fat dishevelled load of s***, I strongly recommend that you punch him in the mouth as hard as you possibly can. Do it for America!”

What appears to have angered Mr Stone is that Mr Bannon told a federal court in 2019 that Mr Stone was the link between the Trump campaign and WikiLeaks.

“The campaign had no official access to WikiLeaks or to Julian Assange,” Mr Bannon said, Newsweek reported. “But Roger would be considered if we needed an access point.”

Mr Bannon claimed that Mr Stone “implied that he had a connection with WikiLeaks,” but that he never clearly stated that he did.

After the Mueller probe into Russian interference in the 2016 election, Mr Stone was indicted on seven counts, such as witness tampering and lying to congress. He was found guilty and was sentenced to three years in prison, but President Trump commuted his sentence last year.

Mr Bannon was indicted in August of last year for defrauding “hundreds of thousands of donors, capitalizing on their interest in funding a border wall to raise millions of dollars, under the false pretense that all of that money would be spent on construction,” according to then-acting US attorney Audrey Strauss.

Mr Stone told New York Magazine: “Karma is a b****. But I am praying for him.”


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Roger Stone claims Steve Bannon blackmailed Trump to receive his pardon | The Independent
> 
> *Roger Stone claims Steve Bannon blackmailed Trump to receive his pardon*
> 
> ...


Sounds like a bit of a projection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Sounds like a bit of a projection.


More like two scorpions fighting to the death in a bottle...


----------



## printer (Jun 6, 2021)

Trying to remain relevant. The whole bunch needs attention constantly.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Roger Stone claims Steve Bannon blackmailed Trump to receive his pardon | The Independent
> 
> *Roger Stone claims Steve Bannon blackmailed Trump to receive his pardon*
> 
> ...


when you lie with dogs expect to catch fleas.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More like two scorpions fighting to the death in a bottle...


+rep


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 7, 2021)

This has been on the Kochs wish list for many years, they are using tRUmp to get it.










ALEC and Koch Brothers Want to Gerrymander the Senate


ALEC and other conservative extremists are preparing to use their clout to gerrymander the US Senate by trying to repeal the 17th Amendment.




billmoyers.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 7, 2021)

pants backwards? … still tho … he looks like a slob.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401406435121106947


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This has been on the Kochs wish list for many years, they are using tRUmp to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump really screwed up bad and sped it all up. It is all now or never for them to have any chance at all to keep their con going.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Trump really screwed up bad and sped it all up. It is all now or never for them to have any chance at all to keep their con going.


Yep, they will have to destroy democracy from the front with a knife and not slowly strangle it from behind as was their original plan. Donald stole to whole show from right under them and fucked up a plan that was decades in the making. It's now a do or die fight out in the open and they are lead by a fucking idiot who is doing everything he can to wiggle out of the legal trap he put himself into. Wait until he gets into a NY courtroom and is staring down life in a state prison, then you will see truly spectacular examples of desperation and extreme stupidity.

I'm serious about him trying to get most of the republican US congress, house and senate to storm the courthouse steps in NY. It's stupid and irrational, but Donald will make it happen or pull the pin on the republican party and take revenge from his cell on those who don't go to NY. He will really want out of his prison cell by 2024 and if his brain still works, he will run for the party nomination from his cell and probably get it, or he will be king maker for whoever does get it. 2022 and probably 2024 will only have one issue for the republican party, spring Donald (somehow) from his NY state prison cell.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> pants backwards? … still tho … he looks like a slob.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401406435121106947


it looks like pants he already wore hence the seat marks. there is no zipper. they are on backwards. ii don't care that Snopes said they saw a zipper.

guy in the crowd says 'someone normal'.

i can't believe Trump still stood there..he sure as hell doesn't know when to leave.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2021)

*OLBERMANN VS...TRUMP RESUMES HIS SCAMPAIGN WHILE WE HESITATE TO INDICT AND ARREST HIM AND THE CABAL.*





Bleating about these Nancy Drew Mysteries Grade "Audits" as he used to bleat about his taxes being "audited," and buying in - or at least pretending to - the My Crackhead Pillow Guy's hallucinations about being "restored" to the presidency, Trump has resumed his Scampaign in North Carolina.

In a video released in advance of his self-pity speech to the GOP of North Carolina, Trump says "we're gonna take back the White House sooner than you think." There are no legal means to do this; it's a threat of ANOTHER coup. We must overcome queasiness at indicting an ex-president: he is a Terrorist.

It would be wonderful if he'd just go away, or if he'd dry up because he didn't get the necessary oxygen. But that's not the way monsters work. They only need a pretext, a scam, a pitch to keep the marks and cultists excited and donating.

And while Trump tries to start all this all over again, there is hesitation in a Department of Justice under a Democratic administration to indict and prosecute Republicans because of the limited precedent and the terrible fear that if Republicans ever again gained power they might seek revenge and start arresting Democrats - as if THAT WOULDN'T BE THE ENTIRE PREMISE OF THE NEXT REPUBLICAN ADMINISTRATION.

It is always like juggling dynamite to invoke Hitler or compare anybody - even Trump - to him. But even in context one of the most startling truths is that the German government arrested Hitler, convicted him of Treason, sentenced him to five years in prison, and THEN LET HIM GO AFTER NINE MONTHS.

Trump won't go away unless we make him go away. Indict, arrest, convict, him and all the others. Be legal, be non-violent, be brutal. Stop the Scampaign in its tracks.

Yet there's still hesitation to have a DOJ under a Democrat indict and arrest Republican traitors. As if the Trump plan isn't to regain office, stage phony crises, arrest Democrats. Act NOW.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Sell your soul and kneel …..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400443834895683585


At first, I thought they were knee pads.


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2021)

Here's a question, if Donald fearing an indictment, panics, shits his depends and makes a desperate run for Russia, via Europe?

Should Joe just let him go to Moscow?

Maybe he could be a new Lord Haw Haw, American style, with his own RT show on YouTube. His followers would then become an enemy 5th column then, at least some of them, I wonder what would happen if Donald up and ran to Vlad! Besides the republicans having shit on their faces a foot deep and his base going mad and milling around in dazed confusion and anger.

Maybe the CIA should dangle the options in front of him clandestinely and leak an indictment to him and have someone whisper the notion to desperate Donald. What would Vlad do if Donald showed up on his doorstep?

It might be his only way out and I wonder if a trip, to say Scotland and then off to Moscow in the middle of the night leaving his secret service agents behind could be pulled off. If he has no indictments he should be able to up and leave, off to Europe on short notice of course!


----------



## mooray (Jun 7, 2021)

He would absolutely love that if he were indicted, to be able to troll and run his mouth from a no-extradition nation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2021)

*DOJ Holds Press Conference on Colonial Pipeline Case - Remains Silent on Insurrection Investigation*






Today we learned that the Department of Justice is still capable of holding a press conference to update the American people on the status of a pending investigation. Specifically, Deputy Attorney General Lisa Monoco briefed the American people about an update in the ransomware attack on the Colonial Pipeline.

The problem is, We The People have had complete radio silence on the status of the criminal investigation into those who funded, organized and incited the insurrectionist attack on the US Capitol on January 6. While DOJ remains silent, the inciter-in-chief, Donald Trump, continues his dangerous, reckless rhetoric.

It is often said that the Department of Justice is the people's law firm. However, the American people seem to have been left out of the equation. The lack of information from the DOJ leads to frustration. Frustration leads to distrust. This must change. DOJ MUST begin to communicate with the hundreds of millions of Americans, reassuring us that those responsible for funding, organizing, leading and inciting the insurrection will be held accountable. 

One correction: when relating the title of Steven Beschloss's piece I inadvertently said "insurrection" rather than "investigation." Apologies to Steven Beschloss for what likely was my Freudian slip.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2021)

*Why Has No Trump Ally Faced Consequences For Trying To Overturn An Election?*





“What penalty have they faced?" says Chris Hayes of the people who helped Trump attempt to overturn the election. “The answer is essentially zero, which is why they will not stop until someone goes to jail. Or, they find the weak point in the fence, and they get through, and they succeed.”


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> pants backwards? … still tho … he looks like a slob.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401406435121106947


A heavily edited video that nobody with a brain would take seriously. I hate to see democrats going the same way of the republican idiots that altered videos and passed them off as real.



mooray said:


> He would absolutely love that if he were indicted, to be able to troll and run his mouth from a no-extradition nation.


I've told everybody already that it's never going to happen. Biden has the coverup on. Right now Merrick Garland is following his marching orders and defending Trump and Barr relentlessly. They (the DOJ) are defending Trump against the rape lawsuit, Trump and Barr on the Mueller report paper, Barr and Trump on January 6th and more.

Biden wants it all to go away. He wants people's attention on him and his "legacy", not Trump & Co. and their crimes.

If anything happens at all to Trump, it'll be over income taxes and fraud and it will be a civil case only with no jail time.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 8, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> A heavily edited video that nobody with a brain would take seriously. I hate to see democrats going the same way of the republican idiots that altered videos and passed them off as real.
> 
> 
> I've told everybody already that it's never going to happen. Biden has the coverup on. Right now Merrick Garland is following his marching orders and defending Trump and Barr relentlessly. They (the DOJ) are defending Trump against the rape lawsuit, Trump and Barr on the Mueller report paper, Barr and Trump on January 6th and more.
> ...


You're so full of shit with your pushing of Trump/Republican's obvious troll about this.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/jean-carroll-trump-lawsuit/2021/06/07/998d9912-c7d2-11eb-81b1-34796c7393af_story.html



> NEW YORK — The Justice Department's Civil Division under President Biden is continuing the Trump-era push to represent the former president in a defamation lawsuit brought by author E. Jean Carroll, according to a Monday night appellate court filing.
> 
> The lawsuit brought by Carroll — who accused Donald Trump two years ago of sexually assaulting her in the 1990s — has been stalled in litigation over whether the Justice Department had standing to represent him on the grounds that his denials in response to her claim were made while performing his presidential duties.
> The legal maneuver would have required a judge to find that a federal tort law that protects government employees from civil liability applies to a sitting president.
> ...


I really hope that she wins her case and Trump can then be called a proven rapist. But for someone to continually troll Biden for Trump's misdeeds because the DOJ (who Biden said he would stay out of unlike Trump)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2021)

*Busted: GOP Officials Confronted With Evidence Of MAGA Riot Lies*





A growing number of Republican members of Congress are minimizing, dissembling, and lying about the January 6th insurrection. This fact-check by MSNBC's Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber confronts recent statements by those officials with the factual record, documenting 10 key examples of the Orwellian effort to deny the reality of the insurrection, and debunking each one with documentary footage, evidence from legal cases, and independent reporting.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 8, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> A heavily edited video that nobody with a brain would take seriously. I hate to see democrats going the same way of the republican idiots that altered videos and passed them off as real.
> 
> 
> I've told everybody already that it's never going to happen. Biden has the coverup on. Right now Merrick Garland is following his marching orders and defending Trump and Barr relentlessly. They (the DOJ) are defending Trump against the rape lawsuit, Trump and Barr on the Mueller report paper, Barr and Trump on January 6th and more.
> ...


I’m no constitutional lawyer like the great Taco but isn’t the Justice department supposed to run independently from the executive?

I don’t believe Biden has anything to do with these decisions. As it should be.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m no constitutional lawyer like the great Taco but isn’t the Justice department supposed to run independently from the executive?
> 
> I don’t believe Biden has anything to do with these decisions. As it should be.


I think Garland needs to get used to the fact he's no longer a federal judge and remember he's AG now and charged with protecting and defending the constitution. Restoring the dignity and credibility of the DOJ is important, but the country is under serious threat and he needs to take action against those who made it that way. His primary duty is to defend and protect the constitution of the USA and in this case it means prosecuting the law breaking under the Trump administration and the attempted election cheating and insurrection. 

There is no big rush to do much of this and letting NY state deal with Donald and put him in state prison first is a wise move. However, once he's there, they need to go after the, election cheating, mail delivery, obstruction of justice, corruption and insurrection conspiracies. Trump was at the center of many conspiracies that involved perhaps hundreds of other people. Trump only has so much time to serve before they drag him out of a NY prison in a body bag, but there are others involved with these crimes that need to face justice. I can't see them giving him a pass on the conspiracy to commit insurrection, but that case would be much harder for him to fight from a NY maximum security prison cell.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it looks like pants he already wore hence the seat marks. there is no zipper. they are on backwards. ii don't care that Snopes said they saw a zipper.
> 
> guy in the crowd says 'someone normal'.
> 
> i can't believe Trump still stood there..he sure as hell doesn't know when to leave.


can’t tell if comin or goin …. Betting that suit was in a heap on floor from last November.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 8, 2021)

Tim Ryan of OhIo has enough of your shit ….



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/ngigyp


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 8, 2021)

Diaper Don …


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 8, 2021)

Suck it Mo … 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402062112894111746


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Suck it Mo …
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402062112894111746


lol that dude was not messing around! Is that legal? I agree it is shitty, but so is insurrection. As long as it is legal, good on him for getting them served and having the guy provide proof of it.

Also the shit posts that that politician is pushing on his homepage is stellar.


>


This reminds me of old rich white guys with planes version of this:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15693416



>


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Most Republicans are so dumb that merely asking the question overloads their tiny, feeble minds. They assume that asking the question is really answering it. They cannot comprehend things that are not easily identified as black and white.


speaking of which how's your Karen?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Suck it Mo …
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402062112894111746


wow crazy old coot rant..she got fooled by the process server whom he identified and stuck it in her hand..she probably even took it..wasn't it the process server who got chased by Mo's wife? i mean that's what it looks like to me.

because Rube, she came home and he was right behind her. people being served don't want to be served; they try to hide; because they know they are getting served..see how this works?

did anyone see how quick she rushed up her driveway and into garage? she was trying to not be served; tough shit because *Mo was one who we will find out that he was involved in Insurrection at the highest level.*

Betchya he has a secret closet behind his closet.

here's the plea 'he's an old guy what are you going to put him in jail?'


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol that dude was not messing around! Is that legal? I agree it is shitty, but so is insurrection. As long as it is legal, good on him for getting them served and having the guy provide proof of it.
> 
> Also the shit posts that that politician is pushing on his homepage is stellar.
> 
> ...


yes, it's legal.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> yes, it's legal.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol that dude was not messing around! Is that legal? I agree it is shitty, but so is insurrection. As long as it is legal, good on him for getting them served and having the guy provide proof of it.
> 
> Also the shit posts that that politician is pushing on his homepage is stellar.
> 
> ...


the post.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


funny, they always know they're getting served and become 'runners'..Mrs. Brooks whipped her car into the garage so quickly that i missed it the first few times..as for the process server? smart move he had the papers in what looked like a McD bag; he looked like a delivery guy. Everyone trusts McD so her guard was down..she took the papers which is why she followed him out and got his license plate. Man was she butthurt for being tricked.

that's what you get for being a runner.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 9, 2021)

Racist traitor retards.

21% of Republicans say “the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol was justified".
31% deny that “the loser in an election must concede defeat.” 
40% say the 1/6 perps shouldn't be prosecuted. (Only 38% say they should.) 
53% say Trump is “the true President.”


----------



## mooray (Jun 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Racist traitor retards.
> 
> 21% of Republicans say “the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol was justified".
> 31% deny that “the loser in an election must concede defeat.”
> ...


That's exactly what a nation looks like when the people have no ideologies/philosophies and have no consideration for others and only want the specific things they like, all the time. We are a dumb, selfish, narcissistic, and entitled people. It's also what kind of we've asked for throughout history when advertising "freedom and prosperity". Those selling points don't really attract the best people. They attract greedy people with no aversion to exploiting others.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Racist traitor retards.
> 
> 21% of Republicans say “the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol was justified".
> 31% deny that “the loser in an election must concede defeat.”
> ...


Trump distilled them down to their essence, it's the others that will vote with the 25% who are still republicans. The large number of republican leaning independents are the main issue, those ashamed to admit to being republicans, but who none the less vote for them. The republicans ran ahead of Trump in the last election and Trump got 74 million votes himself. The most extreme elements now control the republican party and Trump is their man, he is also sensitive to their "needs" and is perfectly willing to go where hate leads, the base will eagerly follow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2021)

Jesus drove the money changers out of the temple and Cheeto Jesus drove the Christians out of the Capitol! Yep, every Republican had Jesus as his imaginary friend, with whom he had a deep personal relationship, spoke with him everyday even... 

I guess ole Cheeto Jesus did separate the sheep from the goats though.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How Is The GOP Adjusting To A Less Religious America? : NPR 

*How Is The GOP Adjusting To A Less Religious America?*
When Ronald Reagan accepted the 1980 Republican presidential nomination, he ended his speech with a pious request.

"I'll confess that I've been a little afraid to suggest what I'm going to suggest — I'm more afraid not to — that we begin our crusade joined together in a moment of silent prayer," he said.

It was the preface to a presidency that would help make white evangelicals the staunchly Republican voting bloc they are today.

Fast-forward to a 2015 campaign event, when Republican consultant Frank Luntz worked to pin down soon-to-be-President Donald Trump on a simple question of faith:

"Have you ever asked God for forgiveness?" Luntz asked Trump twice, before getting this answer: "I'm not sure I have. I just go and try and do a better job from there. I don't think so."
...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 9, 2021)

By getting them to join the Q cult instead of a religious cult.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2021)

Here is more unfinished business for Garland, this clown was under criminal investigation by the FBI before the election and was angling for a pardon from Trump.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AP Exclusive: State bar investigating Texas attorney general (yahoo.com) 

*AP Exclusive: State bar investigating Texas attorney general*

DALLAS (AP) — The Texas bar association is investigating whether state Attorney General Ken Paxton's failed efforts to overturn the 2020 presidential election based on bogus claims of fraud amounted to professional misconduct.

The State Bar of Texas initially declined to take up a Democratic Party activist's complaint that Paxton's petitioning of the U.S. Supreme Court to block Joe Biden’s victory was frivolous and unethical. But a tribunal that oversees grievances against lawyers overturned that decision late last month and ordered the bar to look into the accusations against the Republican official.

The investigation is yet another liability for the embattled attorney general, who is facing a years-old criminal case, a separate, newer FBI investigation, and a Republican primary opponent who is seeking to make electoral hay of the various controversies. It also makes Paxton one of the highest profile lawyers to face professional blowback over their roles in Donald Trump's effort to delegitimize his defeat.


A spokesman for the attorney general's office did not respond to requests for comment. Paxton's defense lawyer, Philip Hilder, declined to comment.

Kevin Moran, the 71-year-old president of the Galveston Island Democrats, shared his complaint with The Associated Press along with letters from the State Bar of Texas and the Board of Disciplinary Appeals that confirm the investigation. He said Paxton's efforts to dismiss other states' election results was a wasteful embarrassment for which the attorney general should lose his law license.

“He wanted to disenfranchise the voters in four other states,” said Moran. “It's just crazy.”

Texas' top appeals lawyer, who would usually argue the state's cases before the U.S. Supreme Court, notably did not join Paxton in bringing the election suit. The high court threw it out.

Paxton has less than a month to reply to Moran's claim that the lawsuit to overturn the results in Georgia, Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin was misleading and brought in bad faith, according to a June 3 letter from the bar. All four of the battleground states voted for Biden in November.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 9, 2021)

*FUCKING IDIOT 


Rep. Gohmert asks whether federal agencies can fix climate change by altering orbit of the Earth and moon *

During a Tuesday hearing of the House Natural Resources Committee, Rep. Louie Gohmert seemed to float a novel idea for solving the climate crisis: changing the orbits of the Earth and moon.

Gohmert, R-Texas, posed that highly speculative theory in the form of a question to Jennifer Eberlien, associate deputy chief of the National Forest System.

I understand, from what’s been testified to the Forest Service and the BLM [Bureau of Land Management], you want very much to work on the issue of climate change,” Gohmert told Eberlien. “I was informed by the immediate past director of NASA that they’ve found that the moon’s orbit is changing slightly, and so is the Earth’s orbit around the sun. We know there’s been significant solar flare activities, and so, is there anything that the National Forest Service or BLM can do to change the course of the moon’s orbit or the Earth’s orbit around the sun? Obviously that would have profound effects on our climate.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402388019420741633
Taken a bit off guard, Eberlien responded, “I would have to follow up with you on that one, Mr. Gohmert.”

As video clips of the exchange began circulating, Gohmert lashed out at critics who mocked the idea that altering our planet’s orbit was a viable or wise solution to climate change. Specifically, he took issue with those he said had conflated the Bureau of Land Management and Black Lives Matter, which share the same initials.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402658794182676483


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *FUCKING IDIOT
> 
> 
> Rep. Gohmert asks whether federal agencies can fix climate change by altering orbit of the Earth and moon *
> ...


Louie will have no problem with reelection in 2022.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *FUCKING IDIOT
> 
> 
> Rep. Gohmert asks whether federal agencies can fix climate change by altering orbit of the Earth and moon *
> ...


They love the idiot.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2021)

uh buh bye.









'Humiliated and embarrassed' voters in Lauren Boebert's district are fed up with her act after six months: report


According to a report from Politico, the antics of Rep. Lauren Boebert (R-CO) since she has been in Congress are turning off voters in one of the most important cities in her district and creating a groundswell to defeat her in the 2022 midterm election. Politico's Jennifer Oldham reports that...




www.rawstory.com





what a deadbeat..her business owes taxes and she refuses to pay.









Lauren Boebert was ordered to garnish employee's wages — but county has no record of her paying: report


On Wednesday, the Colorado Times Recorder revealed that a Colorado county has no record of Rep. Lauren Boebert (R-CO) paying off a debt after being ordered by a court to garnish an employee's wages to settle it."Just before she was elected to Congress last year, U.S. Rep. Lauren Boebert (R-CO)...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> uh buh bye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully you all can vote her out.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 10, 2021)

Another antivax asshat fail …


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402646586379878409


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Hopefully you all can vote her out.


she's not in my district- she's a House Rep. but it seems the Trumpers are sad they voted her.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *FUCKING IDIOT
> 
> 
> Rep. Gohmert asks whether federal agencies can fix climate change by altering orbit of the Earth and moon *
> ...


changing our destructive ways is a bridge to far. just ike Musk and Mars why don't you pay some taxes here first?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 10, 2021)

Q tard … 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402646586379878409


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Q tard …
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402646586379878409


Looky looky. The vaccine makes aluminum magnetic.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 10, 2021)

I would check her for a glass pipe …


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2021)

Check Donald's blow hole for powder residue too!  Behold the new republican talking point and cause. Joe is talking to his boss and Donald is nervous perhaps? Oil and cybercrime are Russia's main sources of income and he is dead set against action on climate change. A green new deal, energy storage and renewables technology will take a big bite out of Vlad's business over the next decade.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trump dismisses climate change, calls on Biden to fire joint chiefs | TheHill
*Trump dismisses climate change, calls on Biden to fire joint chiefs*

Former President Trump issued a statement Thursday dismissing the threat of climate change and saying that President Biden should fire the joint chiefs of staff if they view it as a big problem for the country.

The message from Trump, whose is still banned on Twitter, Facebook and other social media platforms, comes as Biden makes his first foreign trip as president to Europe.

Biden is expected to discuss climate change during the trip with other European leaders.

Trump repeatedly downplayed climate change during his presidency, calling it a hoax and working to remove regulations put into place by the Obama administration to reduce U.S. carbon emissions. Biden in his first week in office returned the U.S. to the Paris climate agreement that Trump had removed the nation from.

Trump’s emailed statement on Thursday also took Biden’s comments out of context.

“Biden just said that he was told by the Joint Chiefs of Staff that Climate Change is our greatest threat. If that is the case, and they actually said this, he ought to immediately fire the Joint Chiefs of Staff for being incompetent!” Trump said in a statement on Thursday.

While the Joint Chiefs of Staff have repeatedly warned of the threat of climate change, Biden in his address Wednesday to American troops in the United Kingdom upon his arrival in Europe was referring to a warning the Joint Chiefs gave him at the start of his tenure as vice president.

“When I went over in the Tank in the Pentagon, when I first was elected vice president, with President Obama, the military sat us down to let us know what the greatest threats facing America were,” Biden said.

“And this is not a joke: You know what the Joint Chiefs told us the greatest threat facing America was? Global warming. Because there'll be significant population movements, fights over land, millions of people leaving places because they're literally sinking below the sea in Indonesia, because of the fights over what is arable land anymore,” he added.

Those officials are no longer in office, as the current Joint Chiefs were appointed by Trump.

The current chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, Gen. Mark Milley, testified before Congress on Friday that climate change was a threat.

“Climate change is a threat. Climate change has significant impact on military operations, and we have to take it into consideration,” he said. “Climate change is going to impact natural resources, for example. It's going to impact increased instability in various parts of the world. It's going to impact migrations and so on. And in addition to that, we have infrastructure challenges here at home, witness some of our hurricanes and stuff.

“But the president is looking at it at a much broader angle than I am. I'm looking at it from a strictly military standpoint. And from a strictly military standpoint, I'm putting China, Russia up there. That is not, however, in conflict with the acknowledgement that climate change or infrastructure or education systems — national security has a broad angle to it. I'm looking at it from a strictly military standard," he added.

In response, Sen. Kevin Cramer (R-N.D.) said, “I just think it's peculiar that the president would go to another continent and tell our service members there that the No. 1 threat is climate change, albeit a threat."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2021)

*Failure Of 'Norms' To Restrain Trump Corruption Prompts Calls For Accountability*





Rachel Maddow highlights passages from a Boston Globe editorial series arguing for corruption reforms and criminal prosecution of Donald Trump to deter future presidents who might be inclined to follow Trump's example of self-dealing.


----------



## mooray (Jun 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Failure Of 'Norms' To Restrain Trump Corruption Prompts Calls For Accountability*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solid move from the Boston Globe and good on MSNBC for talking about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2021)

*Boston Globe Editorial Board Member On The Need To Hold Trump Accountable*





Abdallah Fayyad, Boston Globe Editorial Board member and opinion writer, breaks down the Board’s series on the need to hold Trump accountable, because what happened during his presidency showed “just how weak our checks and balances are against a tyrannical president.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2021)

*NYT: Trump DOJ Seized Apple Data From Top Dems, Their Family Members*





The New York Times reports that the Department of Justice under Trump subpoenaed Apple for data from the accounts of at least two Democrats on the House Intelligence Committee, aides and family members.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2021)

*Trump Asks Biden To Pass A Message To His Old Friend Putin*





Ahead of Biden's meeting with Vladimir Putin, Trump released a lengthy statement about his relationship with Putin and asked Biden to give the Russian leader his 'warmest regards.' Jeremy Bash breaks down what message Trump was really sending to Putin.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Jun 11, 2021)

Fucking democrats. Oh wait...

Hahaha, party of morals and values.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2021)

Barr distances himself from Trump-era subpoenas of Democratic lawmakers - POLITICO 

*Barr distances himself from Trump-era subpoenas of Democratic lawmakers*
*The comments come as Democratic congressional leaders demand the former attorney general testify about the leak probes.*

Former Attorney General William Barr on Friday distanced himself from reports that the Trump Justice Department seized communications records belonging to two prominent Democratic lawmakers who were spearheading investigations into then-President Donald Trump.
In a phone interview, Barr said he didn’t recall getting briefed on the moves.
Barr’s comments came after The New York Times reported that in 2017 and 2018, the Justice Department secretly seized the records of at least 12 people connected to the House Intelligence Committee, including its current chair. Barr became attorney general in 2019.

The Justice Department’s internal watchdog announced Friday it would open a review of the records seizures, and Democratic leaders are standing up their own probes. According to the Times, the leak investigation swept up the metadata of the committee’s top Democrat, Rep. Adam Schiff of California, who has since become its chair, and Rep. Eric Swalwell of California, another prominent Trump critic who sits on the panel.
Barr said that while he was attorney general, he was “not aware of any congressman’s records being sought in a leak case.” He added that Trump never encouraged him to zero in on the Democratic lawmakers who reportedly became targets of the former president's push to unmask leakers of classified information.
Trump "was not aware of who we were looking at in any of the cases,” Barr said. “I never discussed the leak cases with Trump. He didn’t really ask me any of the specifics.”

The Justice Department’s inspector general, Michael Horowitz, is launching a separate investigation. The department said on Friday that Horowitz's review would center on “DOJ’s use of subpoenas and other legal authorities” to obtain records of lawmakers, journalists, and others associated with ongoing investigations into unauthorized leaks.

In a statement on Friday, Schiff applauded the Attorney General for requesting and Inspector General investigation into the matter but said it “will not obviate the need for other forms of oversight and accountability — including public oversight by Congress — and the department must cooperate in that effort as well.”


----------



## printer (Jun 11, 2021)

*Trump DOJ demanded metadata on 73 phone numbers and 36 email addresses, Apple says*
Apple said it had received the subpoena for data as issued by a federal grand jury in February 2018, along with a “nondisclosure order signed by a federal magistrate judge,” according to reports from CNN and TechCrunch.

The company added that the request “provided no information on the nature of the investigation and it would have been virtually impossible for Apple to understand the intent of the desired information without digging through users' accounts.” 

"Consistent with the request, Apple limited the information it provided to account subscriber information and did not provide any content such as emails or pictures,” the company added in its statement. 

CNN reported that the nondisclosure order subsequently had three extensions, each lasting a year, but notified affected customers of the subpoena last month when the order was not extended for a fourth time. 

Microsoft said Friday that it has also received a subpoena in 2017 related to a congressional staffer's personal email account, but was prevented from notifying the staffer for more than two years due to a gag order. 

“As soon as the gag order expired, we notified the customer who told us they were a congressional staffer,” Microsoft told CNN. “We then provided a briefing to the representative's staff following that notice. We will continue to aggressively seek reform that imposes reasonable limits on government secrecy in cases like this."








Trump DOJ demanded metadata on 73 phone numbers and 36 email addresses, Apple says


The Justice Department (DOJ) under former President Trump in seeking information on lawmakers demanded metadata on 73 phone numbers and 36 email addresses from Apple, the tech giant said in a …




thehill.com


----------



## mooray (Jun 11, 2021)

Gonna be another investigation with teeth.


----------



## printer (Jun 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> Gonna be another investigation with teeth.


Without one Republican senator it won't matter.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Jun 12, 2021)

As it seems to be turning out, their crazy accusations are just looking like projection. In fact, someone needs to look into every republican and see if any of them own a pizzeria. Might want to see what's going on in the back.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> As it seems to be turning out, their crazy accusations are just looking like projection. In fact, someone needs to look into every republican and see if any of them own a pizzeria. Might want to see what's going on in the back.


How fucking stupid do you have to be to vote for a Republican? I throw up a bit in my mouth just thinking about voting for someone like Ted Cruz.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

Religious cults are always full of pedos.










Victims of Christian group tied to Amy Coney Barrett come forward with tales of sexual abuse


In interviews with the Washington Post, women who lived under the watchful eye of a Christian group with direct ties to Supreme Court Justice Amy Coney Barrett explained that when they went to leaders of the group to describe incidents of sexual assault, they were denied help or ignored.The...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## mooray (Jun 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> How fucking stupid do you have to be to vote for a Republican? I throw up a bit in my mouth just thinking about voting for someone like Ted Cruz.


Hahaha seriously. Ted-fucking-Cruz. He's looking so crazy these days, like he's vying for a villain role in a disney movie.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 12, 2021)

*And in other news ……

'Explosive Diarrhea' Causes NBC's 'Ultimate Slip 'N Slide' To Pause Production: Report *
NBC has indefinitely paused production of its upcoming competition show “Ultimate Slip ’N Slide,” reportedly after multiple people on set came down with diarrhea. 

The Wrap reported Thursday that “up to 40 crew members fell violently ill,” citing a “person with knowledge of the production.” That person said people were “collapsing” and “being forced to run into port-o-potties” due to “awful explosive diarrhea.”

It will now be called “ Shit N Skid “ .


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

Ex-Kentucky judge sentenced to 20 years in prison for human trafficking


A former Kentucky judge has been sentenced to 20 years in prison on human trafficking charges.Timothy Nolan, a 71-year-old former Campbell County district judge, pleaded guilty to human traffi…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jun 12, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *And in other news ……
> 
> 'Explosive Diarrhea' Causes NBC's 'Ultimate Slip 'N Slide' To Pause Production: Report *
> NBC has indefinitely paused production of its upcoming competition show “Ultimate Slip ’N Slide,” reportedly after multiple people on set came down with diarrhea.
> ...


Too many skid marks?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2021)

Here's an idea, make money from Qtards!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Son bets his mom money that her QAnon predictions won’t come true — he won every bet – DeadState 

*Son bets his mom money that her QAnon predictions won’t come true — he won every bet*
Last month, *Sean Donnelly* made a short documentary exposing his mother’s die-hard belief in various QAnon conspiracy theories. His mother, *Tammy*, can be seen in the video regurgitating various claims, such as California wild fires being sparked by “direct energy weapons,” and that Donald Trump would be reinstated in office by April 1st (which ironically happens to be April Fool’s Day).

“I don’t think my mom is a bad person. I think she’s actually one of the sweetest people I’ve ever met, I think she means very well, and I don’t think that she’s full of hate or something,” Donnelly told The Independent.


“It’s a thing a lot of people struggle with. I have a lot of friends whose parents have gotten into this stuff, and I think it’s difficult for a lot of relationships,” he added.

In the documentary, titled, “QAmom – Confronting my mom’s conspiracy theories,” Donnelly bet his mom money that the QAnon predictions she held steadfastly to would never come true. In the end, he ends up winning $700 (props to his mom for being honest and paying up).

Watch the documentary below:


----------



## injinji (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

U.S. Entertainer/Businessman and Malaysian National Charged with Back-Channel Lobbying Campaign to Drop 1MDB Investigation and Remove Chinese Dissident from U.S.


A federal grand jury in the District of Columbia returned a superseding indictment Thursday charging a U.S. entertainer and businessman and a Malaysian national with orchestrating an unregistered, back-channel campaign beginning in or about 2017 to influence the then-administration of the...




www.justice.gov


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

Well here we go again …. Trump nazis stoking hate .
For the love of god lock up these god damn morons 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403894536007557122


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2021)

Kids, don't be a Gohmert. Stay in school.

GOP Rep. Louie Gohmert asks a National Forest Service official if she can alter the Earth's and moon's orbits to address climate change (yahoo.com)


----------



## mooray (Jun 13, 2021)

Seems like he just found Frisky Dingo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2021)

*Trump’s DOJ Spied On…Everyone*





First we learned it was members of the media, then members of Congress. New revelations from the New York Times show how Trump’s Department of Justice also obtained metadata records on former White House Special Counsel, Don McGahn. Alicia Menendez and her panel discuss the latest on this fast-evolving story, with former Watergate Special Prosecutor, Jill Wine-Banks noting this might even be worse than what Nixon did during the scandal that ended his presidency.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump’s DOJ Spied On…Everyone*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trump makes Nixon look like a choir boy.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This info was released this morning before the GOP stopped the 1/6 commission in the senate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus they are such fuckin nerds


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2021)

*‘People At The Highest Levels Of Government’ Tried To Destroy Democracy*





Pennsylvania Attorney General Josh Shapiro reacts to the newest development in Trump’s attempt to politicize the Justice Department, as newly released documents reveal he pressured the incoming acting attorney general to challenge the 2020 election results.


----------



## injinji (Jun 15, 2021)

Analysis: A former GOP congressman was part of the crowd outside the US Capitol on January 6


As the FBI has continue to make arrests of those who stormed the US Capitol on January 6, amateur internet sleuths who have helped identify the insurrectionists spotted a familiar face in the crowd: former California Republican Rep. Dana Rohrabacher.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2021)

i can't even comment anymore..what is this? i'm glad it passed but the 21 need to be named and embarrassed.









21 Republicans vote no on bill to award Congressional Gold Medal for January 6 police officers


Despite the House and Senate coming to an agreement that will award the Congressional Gold Medal to the officers who defended the Capitol, 21 House Republicans voted against the legislation Tuesday, the latest reminder that members of Congress still cannot agree on the facts of the deadly...




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2021)

*How Trump Gets Back To The White House*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *How Trump Gets Back To The White House*


If it's not President Harris then it would be President Pelosi- he needs to really understand how this works.


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2021)

*Majority of Republicans think state reviews will change 2020 outcome: poll*
A slight majority of Republican voters say that state-level reviews of the 2020 presidential election will uncover information that will reverse the outcome of the race, according to a new Morning Consult-Politico poll.

A majority of Republicans in the poll, 51 percent, indicated they think reviews of the 2020 election will change its outcome, including 29 percent who "definitely" think it will change the outcome and 22 percent who think it "probably" will change the results.

Overall, the poll found that roughly three-quarters of GOP voters — 74 percent — support state-level efforts to review and examine the 2020 election. In Arizona, for instance, the state Senate has for months been conducting a hand recount and audit of the vote in the state’s largest county. 

Another Morning Consult poll released earlier this month found that roughly 3 in 10 Republicans believe that it is at least somewhat likely that Trump will be reinstated as president, even though such an outcome is impossible. 








Majority of Republicans think state reviews will change 2020 outcome: poll


A slight majority of Republican voters say that state-level reviews of the 2020 presidential election will uncover information that will reverse the outcome of the race, according to a new Morning …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2021)

*Door knockers asking how people voted falsely claim to represent Arizona county*
A group of individuals are going door-to-door in an Arizona county falsely claiming they represent local election officials, and asking residents how they voted in the 2020 elections, according to a report from The Arizona Republic.

Speaking to the newspaper, Yavapai County Recorder Leslie Hoffman said she was concerned that there were people claiming to represent her office, and could be collecting information that results in identity theft.

Hoffman said she was unsure if these individuals were working on behalf of a political organization.

“I don’t want some of our more vulnerable residents giving information and thinking they’re giving it to the recorder’s office,” Hoffman told the newspaper.

Former Republican Arizona political candidate Liz Harris said this week that she had organized canvassers to go door-to-door, the Republic reported. Harris initially told the newspaper that the canvassers were involved in the Arizona state Senate's election audit, but later said she could not confirm if she was.

"I pretty much know what's happening," Harris said in a video on social media responding to the Yavapai County Sheriff’s Office advisory. “There are canvassers, some within the group I’m heading up and some outside the group."








Door knockers asking how people voted falsely claim to represent Arizona county


A group of individuals are going door-to-door in an Arizona county falsely claiming they represent local election officials and asking residents how they voted in the 2020 elections, according to a…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2021)

*Texas governor signs ban on outside help for election administrators*
Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) has signed new legislation that would bar local election administrators from accepting outside grants to help run their offices, the latest in a rush of Republican states banning nonprofits from helping to cover budget gaps in chronically underfunded local offices. 

The bill, passed at the end of May before House Democrats walked out of the state capitol to block a more wide-reaching overhaul of voting rules, prevents a county election commission or board from accepting contributions offered by private individuals, corporations or any other third-party group, including nonprofits. It also bars those boards from spending money that has not been appropriated by local county elected officials.

The bill is a direct response to funding grants made by groups like the Center for Tech and Civic Life, a nonprofit funded by Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg and his wife, the physician Priscilla Chan. That group made more than 2,500 grants to election offices across the country in the run-up to November’s elections. 

Conservatives who have moved to block future grants say they want to preserve the integrity of local elections. In an interview in April, Texas state Sen. Bryan Hughes (R) explained why he included a similar provision in his broader overhaul of election and voting rules.

In a statement celebrating Abbott’s signature, the conservative Texas Public Policy Foundation went farther, alleging the grants were used for partisan ends to aid Democratic candidates. 

“The so-called donations were simply an attempt to use local governments as a cloak to cover partisan get-out-the-vote efforts,” Chad Ennis, senior fellow for the Foundation’s Election Protection Project, said in a statement.

One hundred sixteen of Texas’s 254 counties applied for and received grants from the Center for Tech and Civic Life in 2020. Former President Trump carried 232 of those 254 counties, including the vast majority of counties that received grants last year. 








Texas governor signs ban on outside help for election administrators


Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) has signed new legislation that would bar local election administrators from accepting outside grants to help run their offices, the latest in a rush of Republican states…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 16, 2021)

Ohio House expels former Republican speaker in historic vote


Larry Householder was expelled from the Ohio House in a vote Wednesday following his indictment in an alleged $60 million federal bribery probe.



www.detroitnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Ohio House expels former Republican speaker in historic vote
> 
> 
> Larry Householder was expelled from the Ohio House in a vote Wednesday following his indictment in an alleged $60 million federal bribery probe.
> ...


And no doubt a staunch supporter of Trump...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 16, 2021)

A Republican congressman refused to shake hands with a DC police officer beaten by Trump loyalists on January 6, according to 2 House members


Democratic Rep. Eric Swalwell and Republican Rep. Adam Kinzinger reported officer Michael Fanone's interaction with Rep. Andrew Clyde on Tuesday.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## mooray (Jun 16, 2021)

As they say, when someone wants to show you who they are...let them.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 16, 2021)

Could you imagine a congressman disrespecting a first responder to 9/11 like that?

A lot has changed in 20 years.


----------



## injinji (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Jun 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> A Republican congressman refused to shake hands with a DC police officer beaten by Trump loyalists on January 6, according to 2 House members
> 
> 
> Democratic Rep. Eric Swalwell and Republican Rep. Adam Kinzinger reported officer Michael Fanone's interaction with Rep. Andrew Clyde on Tuesday.
> ...


He's from my state of Georgia. He's just as big an asshole as Marjorie Taylor Green.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2021)

In secret recording, Florida Republican threatens to send Russian-Ukrainian ‘hit squad’ after rival


“I really don't want to have to end anybody's life for the good of the people of the United States of America. ... But if it needs to be done, it needs to be done," William Braddock says in the clip.




www.politico.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> In secret recording, Florida Republican threatens to send Russian-Ukrainian ‘hit squad’ after rival
> 
> 
> “I really don't want to have to end anybody's life for the good of the people of the United States of America. ... But if it needs to be done, it needs to be done," William Braddock says in the clip.
> ...


either way, this is disturbing...if it's true, then someone needs to investigate this shit and bring some of these idiots down....if it's not true...this is the caliber of candidate running for public office in this country? morons who make up children's fantasies about how the world works?..."do what i say or my secret ninja hit squad will wipe out you and your entire family!"....?
WTF HAS HAPPENED TO MY COUNTRY?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2021)

*Emails Detail Trump's Frantic Effort To Steal 2020 Election*





Newly revealed emails revealed a last ditch scheme, described by one Trump-era DOJ official as 'pure insanity,' by Trump and his allies to pressure the Justice Department to support wild election conspiracy theories before Biden's inauguration. We discuss with Jason Johnson and Matthew Dowd.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Emails Detail Trump's Frantic Effort To Steal 2020 Election*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The Democratic Party has to become Anti-Fascist". 

Has Antifa's day arrived?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2021)

GOP lawmaker used campaign money to fight allegations he improperly used campaign money


Steven Palazzo (R-MS), who represents most of Mississippi, paid a law firm more than $60,000 in December using campaign money in his effort to defend himself against accusations that he improperly spent campaign money, the Clarion Ledger reports. As the Ledger points out, using campaign funds...




deadstate.org


----------



## printer (Jun 17, 2021)

*Ex-Colorado GOP chair accused of stealing more than $250K from pro-Trump PAC*
The former chairman of the Colorado Republican Party is being accused of stealing more than $250,000 from a political action committee that supported former President Trump.

A disciplinary complaint says Ryan Call stole almost $280,000 while he was the PAC’s treasurer for three years, Colorado Newsline reported.

The complaint, filed June 2, alleges that Call "knowingly misappropriated" funds for the PAC.

“Respondent knowingly misappropriated $278,169.45 from (Rebuilding America Now),” the complaint says. “Specifically, he transferred $278,169.45 of RAN funds to himself, knowing that the funds belonged to RAN, and knowing that he was not entitled to the funds and that RAN had not authorized him to take the funds for his own purposes.

Call allegedly transferred the money to himself in 37 different transactions between September 2016 and January 2019. 








Ex-Colorado GOP chair accused of stealing more than $250K from pro-Trump PAC


The former chairman of the Colorado Republican Party is being accused of stealing more than $250,000 from a political action committee that supported former President Trump.




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2021)

printer said:


> *Ex-Colorado GOP chair accused of stealing more than $250K from pro-Trump PAC*
> The former chairman of the Colorado Republican Party is being accused of stealing more than $250,000 from a political action committee that supported former President Trump.
> 
> A disciplinary complaint says Ryan Call stole almost $280,000 while he was the PAC’s treasurer for three years, Colorado Newsline reported.
> ...


i bet trump is so proud...at last, someone is following in his footsteps.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


>


i am deeply ashamed that the educational system in this country has failed so miserably that these people exist....we should have overhauled it generations ago...
why do people with no fucking idea whats going on get involved in anything? not one of the people he asked questions of had a clear answer to anything....i realize i'm fucking weird, but before i throw my support behind anything, even things that seem tailored to make me like them (ESPECIALLY things that seem tailored to make me like them), i try to find out at least the basic details, what the problem is, what can be done to fix it, who can fix it, and whether or not they want to fix it...these all seem like things you ought to know before you throw your whole hearted support behind a cause...


----------



## printer (Jun 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i bet trump is so proud...at last, someone is following in his footsteps.


Heck no, less for Donald. Shame the vid is not licenced for up here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2021)

printer said:


> Heck no, less for Donald. Shame the vid is not licenced for up here.


ahhh, trump has stolen so much, it must do his black little heart good to see other GOP members following his example


----------



## garybo (Jun 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> black little heart


Sounds racists to me, why use the color "black", why not "orange". When will people stop using the word "black" as being bad?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 18, 2021)

garybo said:


> Sounds racists to me, why use the color "black", why not "orange". When will people stop using the word "black" as being bad?


Why do you trigger so hard when somebody uses the b word,


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2021)

garybo said:


> Sounds racists to me, why use the color "black", why not "orange". When will people stop using the word "black" as being bad?


it can sound any way you want it to sound, if you can't be bothered to hear the meaning behind it....
i do not use the word black as meaning bad in a general sense, only in specific cases....if you cannot separate that in your mind, it sounds like a personal issue to me, that you need to deal with on your own...
i don't like it when people use the word "cocksucker" in a derisive or insulting manner....a good cocksucker is a rare thing, and should be valued....but i understand that they aren't using the word in a literal sense...


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 18, 2021)

garybo said:


> Sounds racists to me, why use the color "black", why not "orange". When will people stop using the word "black" as being bad?


Because, dumbass, a black heart for the last thousand years or so has stood for emotionless or empty, like the great void. A black heart is soulless and empty; like your head.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i bet trump is so proud...at last, someone is following in his footsteps.


holy shit! evil begets evil..i thought it'd be Don Jr. or Ivannnnnnnnnnka, his true love.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Why do you trigger so hard when somebody uses the b word,


do you think he's black?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i am deeply ashamed that the educational system in this country has failed so miserably that these people exist....we should have overhauled it generations ago...
> why do people with no fucking idea whats going on get involved in anything? not one of the people he asked questions of had a clear answer to anything....i realize i'm fucking weird, but before i throw my support behind anything, even things that seem tailored to make me like them (ESPECIALLY things that seem tailored to make me like them), i try to find out at least the basic details, what the problem is, what can be done to fix it, who can fix it, and whether or not they want to fix it...these all seem like things you ought to know before you throw your whole hearted support behind a cause...


judas goat must lead the pack to something..the pack must follow judas goat.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

garybo said:


> Sounds racists to me, why use the color "black", why not "orange". When will people stop using the word "black" as being bad?


black is negative connotation and has been since Neanderthals- is that what you wanted people to say? or something else? which?

strawman.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> do you think he's black?


I think he's on the internet.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 18, 2021)

garybo said:


> Sounds racists to me, why use the color "black", why not "orange". When will people stop using the word "black" as being bad?


A trump supporter pointing out racism.

Cute.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

printer said:


> *Ex-Colorado GOP chair accused of stealing more than $250K from pro-Trump PAC*
> The former chairman of the Colorado Republican Party is being accused of stealing more than $250,000 from a political action committee that supported former President Trump.
> 
> A disciplinary complaint says Ryan Call stole almost $280,000 while he was the PAC’s treasurer for three years, Colorado Newsline reported.
> ...


but where was he on 1/6?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ahhh, trump has stolen so much, it must do his black little heart good to see other GOP members following his example


He'll be in court this summer or fall and sweating before that! The GOP platform will be, poor Donald and free Donald, but NY state will have Donald's ass in a maximum security prison. Trump has a large terrorist following and just imagine the number of death threats the judge and jury will be getting during the trial! Donald will have every republican member of congress dancing and howling on the courthouse steps in NY. 

PS. His *EVIL* little heart for the sensitive!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2021)

If Donald is convicted federally, he can be pardoned by the next republican president, it would give them a cause. It's better that he ends up in a NY state maximum security prison for the rest of his miserable existence, a future federal pardon would mean little there. The feds might indict him in the future as part of conspiracies to convict others who were part of them, they will also most likely indict him for conspiracy to commit insurrection. If Garland didn't do at least that, it would make a mockery out of justice and he'd almost be obstructing justice himself. These are matters of law, not political judgement, Trump broke the law many times and it can be proven in a court of law. Doing Donald federally can wait a spell until NY state sends him away first though.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i am deeply ashamed that the educational system in this country has failed so miserably that these people exist....we should have overhauled it generations ago...
> why do people with no fucking idea whats going on get involved in anything? not one of the people he asked questions of had a clear answer to anything....i realize i'm fucking weird, but before i throw my support behind anything, even things that seem tailored to make me like them (ESPECIALLY things that seem tailored to make me like them), i try to find out at least the basic details, what the problem is, what can be done to fix it, who can fix it, and whether or not they want to fix it...these all seem like things you ought to know before you throw your whole hearted support behind a cause...


don't be ashamed friend, these people have always existed..always..if all you had to do was cover your face..easy, right?



i feel like pinning my vaccine card over my heart.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ahhh, trump has stolen so much, it must do his black little heart good to see other GOP members following his example


i heard he's shrunken and pale these last few days.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Donald is convicted federally, he can be pardoned by the next republican president, it would give them a cause. It's better that he ends up in a NY state maximum security prison for the rest of his miserable existence, a future federal pardon would mean little there. The feds might indict him in the future as part of conspiracies to convict others who were part of them, they will also most likely indict him for conspiracy to commit insurrection. If Garland didn't do at least that, it would make a mockery out of justice and he'd almost be obstructing justice himself. These are matters of law, not political judgement, Trump broke the law many times and it can be proven in a court of law. Doing Donald federally can wait a spell until NY state sends him away first though.


he refused any accountability and never showed to his own COUNTRY when being subpoenaed and now we have to go back to the same bullshit of DOJ that's working for him because it's the right thing to do regardless of how he tried to get the same DOJ to call the election for Trump.

i'm not saying i don't want the right thing to not be done, but if Trump had his way we wouldn't even be talking about this now..and that's a very scary thought.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2021)

*Chuck Hagel: 'I'm a Republican. I'm not sure what that means anymore.'*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Donald is convicted federally, he can be pardoned by the next republican president


I bet he’s dead before that happens.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I bet he’s dead before that happens.


we can hope...and also hope he takes McConnel, taylor green, louie gohmert, andrew clyde...oh....andrew clyde.....
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/06/14/look-out-marjorie-taylor-greene-dark-horse-andrew-clyde-shows-champion-caliber-crazy/
who fucking elects these goddamn nutbars? why are the fucking primates allowed to vote when they're clearly ignorant of the simplest facts in any of the issues they're voting about....?¿?¿?!¡!¡.....


----------



## printer (Jun 18, 2021)

*Pence heckled with calls of 'traitor' at conservative conference*
Former Vice President Mike Pence was heckled with calls of “traitor” at a conservative conference Friday as he continues to draw criticism from members of the Republican base for his role in Congress’s certification of President Biden's Electoral College victory.
“It is great to be back with so many patriots dedicated to faith and freedom and the road to the majority,” Pence said to applause at the Faith & Freedom Coalition summit before the heckling began.

“I’m a Christian, a conservative and a Republican, in that order,” Pence continued, as the hecklers in the audience began to grow louder, yelling “traitor.”
Some of the hecklers were reportedly removed from the event as Pence went on with his speech.








Pence heckled with calls of ‘traitor’ at conservative conference


Former Vice President Mike Pence was heckled with calls of “traitor” at a conservative conference Friday as he continues to draw criticism from members of the Republican base for his role in Congre…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jun 18, 2021)

*Trump endorses Murkowski challenger*
Former President Trump formally endorsed the top primary challenger to Sen. Lisa Murkowski (R-Alaska) in a Friday statement, making good on his promise to go after the Alaska Republican over her repeated criticisms and vote to convict him in his impeachment trial earlier this year. 

In a statement disseminated by Trump’s leadership PAC Save America, the former president threw his support behind former Alaska Commissioner of Administration Kelly Tshibaka, casting her as a staunch supporter of his agenda.

“Murkowski has got to go!” proclaimed Trump.

“Kelly Tshibaka is the candidate who can beat Murkowski — and she will. Kelly is a fighter who stands for Alaska values and America First. She is MAGA all the way, pro-energy, strong on the Border, tough on Crime and totally supports our Military and our great Vets. Kelly is a powerful supporter of the Second Amendment and JOBS! I look forward to campaigning in Alaska for Kelly Tshibaka. She has my Complete and Total Endorsement!”








Trump endorses Murkowski challenger


Former President Trump formally endorsed the top primary challenger to Sen. Lisa Murkowski (R-Alaska) in a Friday statement, making good on his promise to go after the Alaska Republican over her re…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jun 18, 2021)

*Georgia releases names of over 100K people at risk of having voter registration canceled*
Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger (R) on Friday publicized the names of more than 100,000 people who could have their voter registration canceled.

Raffensperger said the 101,789 “obsolete voter files” include “67,286 voter files associated with a National Change of Address form submitted to the U.S. Postal Service; 34,227 voter files that had election mail returned to sender; and 276 that had no-contact with elections officials for at least five years.”

The secretary of state's office removes voter files monthly for felony convictions and death, but scrapping the nearly 102,000 people from the rolls would be the first major “cleaning” since 2019.

“Making sure Georgia’s voter rolls are up to date is key to ensuring the integrity of our elections,” Raffensperger said in a statement. “Bottom line, there is no legitimate reason to keep ineligible voters on the rolls.”

State officials said they are notifying those affected by the upcoming cancellations, and voters have 40 days to save their registrations before they are eliminated. People whose registrations are

Voting rights advocates rebuked Raffensperger over the cancellations, saying they would also be reaching out to people on the list to ensure their registrations are not removed.

“The last time Secretary Raffensperger conducted a massive voter purge, he was forced to admit 22,000 errors — 22,000 Georgia voters who would have been kicked off the rolls were it not for Fair Fight Action’s diligence. We’ll be reviewing the list thoroughly and reaching out to impacted voters,” Lauren Groh-Gargo, CEO of Fair Fight Action, told The Atlanta Journal-Constitution. 








Georgia releases names of over 100K people at risk of having voter registration canceled


Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger (R) on Friday publicized the names of more than 100,000 people who could have their voter registration canceled.Raffensperger said the 101,789 “ob…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

printer said:


> *Pence heckled with calls of 'traitor' at conservative conference*
> Former Vice President Mike Pence was heckled with calls of “traitor” at a conservative conference Friday as he continues to draw criticism from members of the Republican base for his role in Congress’s certification of President Biden's Electoral College victory.
> “It is great to be back with so many patriots dedicated to faith and freedom and the road to the majority,” Pence said to applause at the Faith & Freedom Coalition summit before the heckling began.
> 
> ...


and he can thank Dotard for that.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump endorses Murkowski challenger*
> Former President Trump formally endorsed the top primary challenger to Sen. Lisa Murkowski (R-Alaska) in a Friday statement, making good on his promise to go after the Alaska Republican over her repeated criticisms and vote to convict him in his impeachment trial earlier this year.
> 
> In a statement disseminated by Trump’s leadership PAC Save America, the former president threw his support behind former Alaska Commissioner of Administration Kelly Tshibaka, casting her as a staunch supporter of his agenda.
> ...


they like Murkowski..vets!..2A!..JOBS!!!..i wonder if the red morons understand that their checks are going to be $300 less PER WEEK by the end of this month because Trump?

and i'm going to have a Falafel Wrap with Sweet Potato Rice..splitzies?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2021)

printer said:


> *Pence heckled with calls of 'traitor' at conservative conference*
> Former Vice President Mike Pence was heckled with calls of “traitor” at a conservative conference Friday as he continues to draw criticism from members of the Republican base for his role in Congress’s certification of President Biden's Electoral College victory.
> “It is great to be back with so many patriots dedicated to faith and freedom and the road to the majority,” Pence said to applause at the Faith & Freedom Coalition summit before the heckling began.
> 
> ...


say what you will about Pence, he was at least a spark of sanity in an insane sea...i feel sorry for him in a way, he could have been a good V.P. for a normal president...if such a thing exists anymore ?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> say what you will about Pence, he was at least a spark of sanity in an insane sea...i feel sorry for him in a way, he could have been a good V.P. for a normal president...if such a thing exists anymore ?


i disagree; it's called moral compass..a true man of the Bible wouldn't have stood for this. there are very few true men of the Bible, though.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we can hope...and also hope he takes McConnel, taylor green, louie gohmert, andrew clyde...oh....andrew clyde.....
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/06/14/look-out-marjorie-taylor-greene-dark-horse-andrew-clyde-shows-champion-caliber-crazy/
> who fucking elects these goddamn nutbars? why are the fucking primates allowed to vote when they're clearly ignorant of the simplest facts in any of the issues they're voting about....?¿?¿?!¡!¡.....


That is funny, everytime that he gets fined it is basically just the Republican donors are giving him another $20k in advertising fees to snowflake about his guns.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> say what you will about Pence, he was at least a spark of sanity in an insane sea...i feel sorry for him in a way, he could have been a good V.P. for a normal president...if such a thing exists anymore ?


He knows what Trump did and is silent about it.

The Republican Party has become a threat to the US and Pence could help stop them. He's hiding out somewhere, dodging his responsibility. If he doesn't come forward then he's as guilty as any of them.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 18, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405564013056909313


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 18, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405564013056909313


That has the whole cross state lines thing sound to it. 

At this point are they trying to troll their way into an arrest?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 18, 2021)

trump keeps talking about "August", that might be when all the lawsuits are going to be going into court and arrests get made, so they are tossing this out there so they can go 'omg look they are arresting the people with the proof'.

Fucking trolls. 

Vote Republicans out of office. We can't let these idiots get their hands on the nation's wallet, they crash the economy every time we do on the way out the door.

And make sure that the Democrat you are voting for in primaries are not some Gaetz troll.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 18, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> trump keeps talking about "August", that might be when all the lawsuits are going to be going into court and arrests get made, so they are tossing this out there so they can go 'omg look they are arresting the people with the proof'.
> 
> Fucking trolls.
> 
> ...


lock them up

Vote Republicans OUT


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> He knows what Trump did and is silent about it.
> 
> The Republican Party has become a threat to the US and Pence could help stop them. He's hiding out somewhere, dodging his responsibility. If he doesn't come forward then he's as guilty as any of them.


EVERYONE knows what trump did...the only difference is that they can convince themselves that somehow, subverting the constitution and the intentions of it's authors is an act of patriotism...can't argue with that kind of motherfucking crazy...
the man was virtually unknown before they picked him to be trump's whipping boy. he's as guilty as any of them, but he tried to be a voice of reason, and he refused to participate in at least some of the insanity...i give him a small amount of credit for that....enough to keep him from the gallows when the rest swing? depends on what he does in the mean time


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> EVERYONE knows what trump did...the only difference is that they can convince themselves that somehow, subverting the constitution and the intentions of it's authors is an act of patriotism...can't argue with that kind of motherfucking crazy...
> the man was virtually unknown before they picked him to be trump's whipping boy. he's as guilty as any of them, but he tried to be a voice of reason, and he refused to participate in at least some of the insanity...i give him a small amount of credit for that....enough to keep him from the gallows when the rest swing? depends on what he does in the mean time


Giving Pence credit for not attempting insurrection is like praising a dog for not biting.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 18, 2021)

*Proud Boys founder shilling shirts to get by ….*
Loser fucks need money for kilts I guess.


Proud Boys leader Enrique Tarrio is so desperate for cash these days that he’s selling “Black Lives Matter” T-shirts and even “Impeach 45″ garb in a dig at his hero Donald Trump, The Wall Street Journal reports.

Tarrio and other leaders of the extreme right-wing Proud Boys and Oath Keepers have been scrambling financially since being ejected by mainstream social media sites and dumped by credit cards and other internet payment systems for their hate speech and incitement of violence, according to the Journal. Dozens of members of both groups have been arrested for crimes in the Capitol insurrection.
The financial stress is causing dissension among members and reducing the number of converts, according to the Journal.

Tarrio, who was once an FBI informant, told the newspaper he has taken to peddling progressive wares in a kind of jujutsu strategy to get by. He would not reveal the e-commerce website for those sales, but a Journal reporter witnessed an assistant making the Black Lives Matter shirts at Tarrio’s office in Miami. 
Tarrio and other Proud Boys also sell their standard T-shirts and other items at a website called 1776.shop, but the site is likely to pull in tens of thousands of dollars less than last year, the Journal reported.

Both the Proud Boys and Oath Keepers have also reportedly turned to conspiracy theorist Alex Jones in a desperate bid to help them fundraise on his Infowars outlet.
“We’re bleeding,” Tarrio said in an interview in April, referring to the Proud Boys internet business. “We’ve been bleeding money since January, like hemorrhaging money.”
Years ago, both uber-right groups were reportedly winning thousands of converts and earning big bucks on the internet.

Fuck the Proud Boys


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Proud Boys founder shilling shirts to get by ….*
> Loser fucks need money for kilts I guess.
> 
> 
> ...


Gee, maybe they should get jobs and work for a living, until they go to prison, lawyers are expensive.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Jun 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gee, maybe they should get jobs and work for a living, until they go to prison, lawyers are expensive.


They should have kept terrorism as a hobby.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 18, 2021)

Ted Cruz: Critical race theory is as racist as Klansmen









Ted Cruz: Critical race theory is as racist as Klansmen - CNN Video


Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) criticizes teaching critical race theory in schools, where he accuses it of being as racist as Klansmen in white sheets.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Giving Pence credit for not attempting insurrection is like praising a dog for not biting.


i don't think it's quite that glib an answer....Pence is guilty...but not nearly as guilty as trump. he stood up to a lot of pressure to buckle and do what he was told...and stayed true to whatever principles he held. they might not have been your prinbciples, but they were his, and he didn't abandon them in the face of intense pressure to do so. i think he deserves a small amount of credit for that, he had at least a small amount of integrity in an administration built on quicksand


----------



## printer (Jun 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think it's quite that glib an answer....Pence is guilty...but not nearly as guilty as trump. he stood up to a lot of pressure to buckle and do what he was told...and stayed true to whatever principles he held. they might not have been your prinbciples, but they were his, and he didn't abandon them in the face of intense pressure to do so. i think he deserves a small amount of credit for that, he had at least a small amount of integrity in an administration built on quicksand


And you have to have a few adults in the room with Trump to try and limit the damage.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think it's quite that glib an answer....Pence is guilty...but not nearly as guilty as trump. he stood up to a lot of pressure to buckle and do what he was told...and stayed true to whatever principles he held. they might not have been your prinbciples, but they were his, and he didn't abandon them in the face of intense pressure to do so. i think he deserves a small amount of credit for that, he had at least a small amount of integrity in an administration built on quicksand


Have you ever heard Pence say he did the right thing? I haven't. All I've heard is him say is he could not do what Trump and his minions told him to do. He was stopped by others.

You are praising a slavering vicious but leashed and muzzled dog for not biting you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 19, 2021)

Another GOP fucktard on parade …. I say let them croak.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405660367808778243


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 19, 2021)

*Trump Should Cough Up His $570,000 Debt To El Paso Before He Tours Border: Judge Says stop being a cheap fuck *

When Donald Trump arrives in Texas for an appearance with GOP Gov. Greg Abbott to tour the state’s border, he should bring a check to pay off his campaign’s nearly $570,000 debtto the city of El Paso, a local judge said.

“We have been trying to reach out to get the $570,000 from when he had his campaign” rally two years ago, El Paso County Judge Ricardo Samaniego told local NBC affiliate KTSM-9 TV earlier this week.

If Abbott “helps us collect” the money Trump owes, “that would be real nice,” Samaniego added. (Check out his remarks in the video above.)

Trump racked up the hefty bill for his “Make America Great Again” rally on Feb. 11, 2019, at El Paso County Coliseum. Local authorities provided security, transportation, emergency and traffic services, and the bill was due in April that year.


The Trump campaign hasn’t yet paid a dime. It owes the El Paso police department more than $381,000 alone. Michael Glassner, the CEO of Trump’s campaign, told ABC two years ago: “We are reviewing” the bill.

“It shows a lack of concern for the community and the tax-paying voters of El Paso,” city Rep. Alexsandra Annello told the El Paso Times as Trump let the debt twist in the wind. Trump has “put a financial burden on this community , that fat cheapfuck” she complained.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another GOP fucktard on parade …. I say let them croak.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405660367808778243


It is very likely that one of the three in that image will suffer from long-haul symptoms after they get Covid.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It is very likely that one of the three in that image will suffer from long-haul symptoms after they get Covid.


We can all hope


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 19, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another GOP fucktard on parade …. I say let them croak.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405660367808778243



https://www.cnn.com/2013/11/15/world/gallery/jonestown-massacre/index.html


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Have you ever heard Pence say he did the right thing? I haven't. All I've heard is him say is he could not do what Trump and his minions told him to do. He was stopped by others.
> 
> You are praising a slavering vicious but leashed and muzzled dog for not biting you.


perhaps you're right...maybe its just the contrast, anyone next to trump looks sane and trustworthy, in comparison


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 21, 2021)

Happy Father’s Day from the *worst father ever. *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406673214684766210


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 21, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Happy Father’s Day from the *worst father ever. *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406673214684766210


At least he finally admitted he's a loser.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 21, 2021)

I could have put this in the happy thread. Lol.

*Watch: Crowd Boos Sen. Ron Johnson at Milwaukee Juneteenth Celebration*

The bill making Juneteenth a holiday only passed the Senate after the Wisconsin Republican dropped his efforts to block it.

Read in Slate: https://apple.news/ALEXlLSUZTw-7fEQhaxfnIQ


----------



## printer (Jun 21, 2021)

*DeSantis tops Trump in 2024 presidential straw poll*
Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) ran narrowly ahead of former President Trump in a straw poll of potential 2024 candidates in a survey conducted over the weekend at the Western Conservative Summit in Denver.

Of attendees who responded to the survey, 74.12 percent said they would approve of DeSantis for president in three years, compared with 71.43 percent who said the same of Trump. DeSantis won 275 votes, while Trump got 265. 

The duo had wide leads over the rest of the sprawling field, with Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) coming in third at 42.86 percent approval.








DeSantis tops Trump in 2024 presidential straw poll


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) ran narrowly ahead of former President Trump in a straw poll of potential 2024 candidates in a survey conducted over the weekend at the Western Conserva…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2021)

printer said:


> *DeSantis tops Trump in 2024 presidential straw poll*
> Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) ran narrowly ahead of former President Trump in a straw poll of potential 2024 candidates in a survey conducted over the weekend at the Western Conservative Summit in Denver.
> 
> Of attendees who responded to the survey, 74.12 percent said they would approve of DeSantis for president in three years, compared with 71.43 percent who said the same of Trump. DeSantis won 275 votes, while Trump got 265.
> ...


If Donald perceives him as a threat for control of his base of suckers, he will go after him bigly, he won't be able to shove his head up his ass far enough. Trump is looking at up coming NY indictments over the summer and will need all the political power he can muster. DeSantis had better wait until he's down for the count, before he jumps in the ring to cut Donald's throat. While Trump is on trial and during his sentencing in NY, the republican party will become an even crazier place, as Donald's fear and desperation grow. Just wait until Donald is indicted and on trial, if you wanna see the depths of depravity and desperation.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4926776
> https://www.cnn.com/2013/11/15/world/gallery/jonestown-massacre/index.html


Jonestown?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I could have put this in the happy thread. Lol.
> 
> *Watch: Crowd Boos Sen. Ron Johnson at Milwaukee Juneteenth Celebration*
> 
> ...


did he try to take credit for not voting for it?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> did he try to take credit for not voting for it?


He, like the rest of them, has no shame.


----------



## printer (Jun 21, 2021)

*Exclusive: Watchdog sues FEC for closing Trump investigation*
In a federal lawsuit filed on behalf of Democratic group End Citizens United, Campaign Legal Center (CLC) Action challenged the decision by Republican FEC commissioners to close an investigation into the Trump campaign without providing their reasoning.

The groups filed an FEC complaint against former President Trump’s reelection committees in May 2019 after the Trump campaign stated that America First Action was the only “approved outside non-campaign group” for supporters to donate to. 

The groups said the Trump campaign illegally solicited donations to a closely tied super PAC, an allegation the Trump campaign disputed. The FEC’s career attorneys recommended that commissioners investigate the matter, but the FEC’s Republicans voted to dismiss the case, effectively blocking further inquiries.

CLC Action wants a federal court to order the FEC to determine whether the Trump campaign violated campaign finance law. 

“We should not have to sue the FEC repeatedly to make it do its job,” Adav Noti, senior director of trial litigation and chief of staff at CLC Action, said in a statement. “Yet here is another example of the FEC refusing to enforce key laws that protect the rights of American voters.”








Exclusive: Watchdog sues FEC for closing Trump investigation


A watchdog group sued the Federal Election Commission (FEC) Monday for dismissing its complaint alleging that the Trump campaign unlawfully coordinated with a super PAC during the 2020 election.&nb…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He, like the rest of them, has no shame.


that's why we must make an example and have true accounting of this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2021)

*Maddow: Republican War On Democracy Is As Dangerous As Its Premise Is Bananas*





Rachel Maddow highlights the disturbing contrast between the goofiness of the characters and conspiracy theories that are driving Republicans to doubt the results of the 2020 presidential election, and the serious fact that Republicans in positions of responsibility are using those same cockamamie theories as the basis for attacking American democracy.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2021)

i'm sure you've seen this on the news but lets dig deeper.

i feel for the crash but 'sisters' from a 'abused girls ranch' in Alabama? can you say pedo?









Girls living at an Alabama ranch for abused children are mourning the loss of eight 'sisters' killed in a fiery crash | CNN


When eight girls from the Tallapoosa County Girls Ranch were killed in a crash in Alabama Saturday, they were taken from the sense of family and community many of them had long been searching for.




www.cnn.com





i'm gonna slide this under GOP.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2021)

FoxNation is begging for subs and is giving away a free year to 'Military and Vets'..they want to re-ignite and lock these people in..a whole year?






for 2022.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 22, 2021)

It's what Jesus would do.










This Republican Charlotte City Council member wants to fine anyone who gives money to the homeless


Republican Tariq Bokhari, who serves on the city council in Charlotte, North Carolina, is hardly the only politician who has recommended that people donate to charities that help the homeless rather than giving money to homeless people directly. But Bokhari has created controversy by suggesting...




www.alternet.org


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 22, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sure you've seen this on the news but lets dig deeper.
> 
> i feel for the crash but 'sisters' from a 'abused girls ranch' in Alabama? can you say pedo?
> 
> ...


Huh? The ranch’s purpose is to support girls that have been abused, not to promote abuse.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Huh? The ranch’s purpose is to support girls that have been abused, not to promote abuse.


the 29 year old man and his 9 month old daughter?..how come his wife/girlfriend hasn't come forward or said anything about the tremendous loss of partner and child? why isn't there a pic of all 3 together? could it be that sister wife is a child herself?

they also have another 8 ranches in Alabama jusssssssssssssst liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis.

i smell FBI.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2021)

*Disney compared wealth to addiction, explaining that "when you have things, you have to have more things, anything you have turns into what is normal."*

"There are people flying private aircraft right now who would rather be shot than get on a first class seat on a normal airline because *it would mean* *they would have to walk through an air terminal,"* she said. "And that is terribly dangerous to democracy, to society."








Abigail Disney: Executives would rather be shot than fly first class


Abigail Disney has a lot to criticize about American billionaires -- especially when they inherit a pile of cash and avoid paying income tax.




www.cnn.com





when does Bezos take off for space? i find this interesting because addition doesn't stop at drugs, alcohol, money, gambling etc. our brain is a pretty interesting thing and when someone dies or a pet passes there is withdrawal and it's most painful; you pretty much get the same feeling.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think it's quite that glib an answer....Pence is guilty...but not nearly as guilty as trump. he stood up to a lot of pressure to buckle and do what he was told...and stayed true to whatever principles he held. they might not have been your prinbciples, but they were his, and he didn't abandon them in the face of intense pressure to do so. i think he deserves a small amount of credit for that, he had at least a small amount of integrity in an administration built on quicksand


Pence was pretty chatty while being evacuated even smiling from what i recall.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2021)

printer said:


> *DeSantis tops Trump in 2024 presidential straw poll*
> Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) ran narrowly ahead of former President Trump in a straw poll of potential 2024 candidates in a survey conducted over the weekend at the Western Conservative Summit in Denver.
> 
> Of attendees who responded to the survey, 74.12 percent said they would approve of DeSantis for president in three years, compared with 71.43 percent who said the same of Trump. DeSantis won 275 votes, while Trump got 265.
> ...


i laughed but this is dangerous a day or two later..woke to Mika and Joe trolling Trump pretty hard on this..i had the occasion to meet with a park keeper this AM..a rightie- just a few basic comments told me me this shit within them is hot and on fire- it's also not going anywhere.

beware.

Joe and Mika can do what they wish with their show, however it's bad form..it's toxic and it perpetuates.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2021)

There can only be one king, Donald is gonna stomp on him soon!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Florida Governor Tops Trump In 2024 Presidential Poll*





Florida's Republican Gov. Ron DeSantis edged out former President Trump in a straw poll of potential 2024 presidential candidates at the Western Conservative Summit in Denver. The Morning Joe panel discusses.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 22, 2021)

Qtards from around the world…


*A QAnon believer tried to kill his pregnant partner with a hammer while she was bathing*


A British man tried to kill his pregnant partner by attacking her with a hammer while she was bathing, prosecutors say.

Anthony Beckett, a QAnon believer, launched the Jan. 18 attack after thinking the Chinese and US governments would go after his family.
He pleaded guilty to attempted murder on Monday and was sentenced to 10 years in prison.
Anthony Beckett, 33, pleaded guilty to attempted murder on Monday in court in Middlesbrough, England, and was sentenced to 10 years in prison for the violent Jan. 18 attack, The Northern Echo reported.

Beckett, who became obsessed with the 2020 US presidential election, "discussed the need to kill" his family ahead of the "great revelation" on Jan. 20 - the day of President Joe Biden's inauguration, prosecutor Jo Kidd said, according to the newspaper.

Beckett also believed a "great reset" would happen on Jan. 20, installing Donald Trump in office and exposing a supposed cabal of child-abusing elites.

Two days before the inauguration, Beckett struck his partner in the head four times with a hammer and tried to drown her as she was washing her hair in the bath, according to The Northern Echo.

"He was saying 'I need to do this, I need to do this,' " Kidd said in court, explaining that the victim "tried to fight back against the attack but he then put his hands around her throat and tried to drown her."


The bludgeoned woman managed to escape the attack and ran naked into the street to call for help, the court heard.

The couple's two young children were inside the Middlesbrough home at the time of the attack, according to prosecutors. Kidd added that the victim "thought he would kill her and their children."

Beckett believed that members of the US and Chinese governments would come after him and his family, according to The Northern Echo, which reported that he had posted several QAnon theories about the COVID-19 pandemic online.

He also believed that former President Donald Trump was the only person who could save him and his family, Vice News reported.

Beckett's lawyer Jonathan Walker claimed in court that his client had a history of mental health issues since childhood and was a regular cannabis user.
Bagweed user .  

"He had no recollection of what happened that night," Walker told the court, according to The Northern Echo.

Firing squads - Electric chairs and and team of horses pulling limbs off seem to need a comeback.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Qtards from around the world…
> 
> 
> *A QAnon believer tried to kill his pregnant partner with a hammer while she was bathing*
> ...


I don’t know what he’s smoking but nothing from my garden would give him that much focus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2021)

Trump will eventually turn against DeSantis as his popularity continues to heat up: columnist predicts - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism 

*Trump will eventually turn against DeSantis as his popularity continues to heat up: columnist predicts*

Writing in the Washington Post this Tuesday, Phillip Bump mentioned Donald Trump's tendency to turn on former allies and friends once he perceives them to be gaining a leg up on him. According to Bump, the same fate awaits Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis and momentum and speculation around his potential 2024 run continues to heat up.

"The point, though, is simple: Nothing frustrates Trump more obviously and viscerally than coming in second. Which is not great news for Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis," Bump writes.

Trump consistently outperformed DeSantis until a straw poll at the Western Conservative Summit over the weekend had DeSantis in the lead. While straw polls aren't that significant in the long run, Bump predicts that Trump won't let this one slide.

"There was no real way that Trump would have been able to maintain the same fervent level of support he enjoyed as president once he left office, Bump writes. "That's simply not how politics works. So, as long as Trump continues to harbor a desire to reclaim his position in three years, he runs the risk of comparing unfavorably with other potential candidates. That includes ones like DeSantis, who get to enjoy public attention by virtue of their positions."


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2021)

Fascism.










State university faculty, students to be surveyed on beliefs


Gov. Ron DeSantis suggested that budget cuts could be looming if universities and colleges are found to be “indoctrinating” students.




www.tampabay.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2021)

A long-awaited report from the GOP-led Michigan Senate Oversight Committee is out this morning: "This Committee found no evidence of widespread or systematic fraud in Michigan’s prosecution of the 2020 election."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could be the republican POTUS pick, if he can get Trump's knife out of his back! Nobody rides Donald's wild elephant, except Donald, but Donald will have other problems soon. Perhaps they smell blood in the water and are waiting for Trump to go down, be imprisoned and muzzled, but are eager for a taste of power. Having Donald run around loose for a spell, while distasteful and unjust, is none the less useful, I can't see this ending well for DeSantis, the republicans, or Trump.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 23, 2021)

News from the rubber room … ex president crazy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2021)

I wonder if Trump did the same thing to the Lincoln project, they got under his thin skin too.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Asked If DOJ And FCC Could Investigate 'Saturday Night Live'*


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 23, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/06/23/secret-service-covid-trump/


> Almost 900 Secret Service members have tested positive for the coronavirus since March 2020, according to a watchdog report, and many of those infected had protection assignments that included the safety of the president and vice president.
> 
> The nonprofit Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington published a report Tuesday detailing how 881 Secret Service employees had tested positive between March 1, 2020, and March 9, 2021. The data, which came from a Freedom of Information Act request to the Secret Service, found that 477 members of the Special Agent division had been infected.
> 
> ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 23, 2021)

4 eyed hoe hag tries a censure move on Joe …. Triggered bitch


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 23, 2021)

*Message to Kim Jung Un …. Let us know when you want to talk. We gots some food to eat .

*


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 23, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> 4 eyed hoe hag tries a censure move on Joe …. Triggered bitch


Ah, so that's what a high school dropout sounds like!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 23, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Ah, so that's what a high school dropout sounds like!


how about when her soon to be hubby showed his dong to 2 underage chicks at a bowling alley while Qbert was there. 

or her restaurant food poisoned a bunch of people at a rodeo in her town.

i'm embarrassed to say she's from CO.


----------



## printer (Jun 24, 2021)

*First person prosecuted under Florida's controversial 'anti-riot' act may be young Trump supporter who defaced LGBTQ+ memorial*
The suspect, who turned himself in, vandalized a memorial to the LGBTQ+ community on the anniversary of the Pulse nightclub shooting. 

When Gov. Ron DeSantis and Republican lawmakers passed an "anti-riot" law earlier this year, Democrats largely protested the legislation, concerned it would infringe on Americans' right to protest. Now, the Palm Beach County Human Rights Council is asking prosecutors to invoke the law after a Pride-themed intersection was vandalized earlier this month. 

"It seems obvious to me the elements of the crime were met one by one," Rand Hoch, president and founder of the Palm Beach County HRC, told a local news outlet. "It shocked me. I mean really this is not something we expected at all. He was doing it to make a statement that he thought he could drive all over the LGBTQ community."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2021)

*High Distrust Among GOP Voters Following 2020, New Report Shows*





A new report on the 2020 election from the Democracy Fund Voter Study Group shows only 29 percent of Trump voters believe the election was conducted fairly and accurately. Robert Griffin joins Morning Joe to discuss.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2021)

they're starting to remove the ticks legs.









In break with Trump, House GOP forms group on climate change


WASHINGTON (AP) — Utah Rep. John Curtis says he's tired of hearing that Republicans — his party colleagues — don't care about climate change or slowing global warming. A former Provo mayor who has served in Congress since 2017, Curtis says Republicans can push for serious climate solutions while...




apnews.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 24, 2021)

Giuliani jr. has meltdown ….. because he‘s a dumbshit too.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 24, 2021)

Prezidunce trump forecast bigly crowds …. Circus is back in town.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407865557181997065


----------



## topcat (Jun 24, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> 4 eyed hoe hag tries a censure move on Joe …. Triggered bitch


This is the liar that proclaimed Texas has had zero deaths since the governor lifted mask restrictions, when 3,200 Texans had actually died to that point. She's just another contestant of the "Who's a bigger Q?"


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2021)

New polls show GOP willingness to subvert 2020 election - CNNPolitics 

*New polls show GOP willingness to subvert 2020 election*

(CNN)New polls released Thursday show just how far Republicans were willing to go to support then-President Donald Trump's unprecedented efforts to subvert the 2020 election.

The research was conducted by the Democracy Fund, a nonpartisan foundation that studies voter attitudes toward democratic institutions and works to strengthen democracy in the US.

Their polls found that after the election, a supermajority of Republicans backed Trump's efforts to overturn the results: 86% said his legal challenges were appropriate, 79% said they weren't confident in the national vote tally, and 68% said Trump really won. Another 54% said Trump should never concede, and a plurality said state legislatures should override the popular vote.

This set the stage for Trump, GOP lawmakers, and right-wing media outlets to continue pushing the lie that the election was "rigged," which Trump did yet again in a press release this week.

Additionally, only 34% of Trump voters said they would accept Biden as the legitimate president, according to the post-election polls. That pales in comparison to similar surveys conducted by Gallup after previous controversial elections -- 68% of Al Gore voters in 2000 accepted George W. Bush's legitimacy, and 76% of Hillary Clinton voters in 2016 accepted Trump's as president.

The organization was among the first to raise the alarm last summer about the potential for unprecedented political violence if the 2020 election was disputed -- warnings that became a reality with the January 6 attack on the US Capitol. They released the new polls as part of a series of reports about the manufactured "crisis of confidence" in US elections.
Robert Griffin and Mayesha Quasem, the researchers behind one of the reports, said the polls "suggest that voter confidence in the 2020 election was indeed different — and that continued doubts about election integrity among many Republicans raise concerns about the future."

A plurality of Republicans said it would be appropriate for GOP state lawmakers to assign electoral votes to Trump in states that he lost -- which is exactly what Trump was pressuring state and local GOP officials to do during the presidential transition, as his defeat settled in.

Republican governors and state lawmakers ultimately refused Trump's demands, which set the stage for the Trump-backed riot at the Capitol while the electoral votes were being counted.

In the wake of that attack, congressional Democrats have tried to pass expansive new voting rights laws. These efforts, so far, have failed. Meanwhile, GOP-run legislatures in battleground states like Texas and Georgia have passed new laws that roll back some access to the ballot.

The new polls found that the stage for these restrictive laws was set after the election, which prompted most Republicans to hold skewed perceptions about the prevalence of voter fraud.

Even though there was no widespread fraud, 75% of Trump supporters said there was "a lot of fraud" with mail-in ballots. Also, 20% of Trump supporters said there was a lot of fraud even with in-person voting -- a much smaller share to be sure, but a shockingly high figure, considering there are a miniscule number of documented cases of in-person fraud in any given election.

On the other hand, only 2% of Biden supporters said after the election that there had been "a lot of fraud" in mail-in voting or in-person voting. These people also expressed strong confidence in the overall results -- and their confidence soared after Biden won, according to the surveys.

"We should hardly be surprised that Democrats had more confidence in the 2020 electoral results than Republicans did. Winners always have more confidence in the results. "But the 2020 election stands out compared to previous elections," said Lee Drutman, a senior fellow at the center-left New America Foundation, who wrote one of the reports released on Thursday.

The online surveys were conducted by the Democracy Fund and YouGov shortly after the presidential election on November 3, 2020. Nearly 5,000 people participated in the polls.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Prezidunce trump forecast bigly crowds …. Circus is back in town.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407865557181997065


he doesn't know if he's taking it back or making it great again.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2021)

topcat said:


> This is the liar that proclaimed Texas has had zero deaths since the governor lifted mask restrictions, when 3200 Texans had actually died to that point. She's just another contestant of the "Who's a bigger Q?"


32 people died of Covid yesterday alone in Texas. 

Does anybody else resent being lied to?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> 32 people died of Covid yesterday alone in Texas.
> 
> Does anybody else resent being lied to?


isn't it just the unvaccinated now?

isn't she from Colorado?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> New polls show GOP willingness to subvert 2020 election - CNNPolitics
> 
> *New polls show GOP willingness to subvert 2020 election*
> 
> ...


by outright cheating- this is not even moving the goalposts and gaslighting anymore. they know they must cheat because they do not have majority.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2021)

'Just shoot them': New book reports what Donald Trump said about protesters - CNN Video


A new book by reporter Michael Bender reports that President Donald Trump wanted the military to "beat the f*** out" of protesters in the aftermath of George Floyd's killing.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> isn't it just the unvaccinated now?
> 
> isn't she from Colorado?


no and yes


----------



## printer (Jun 24, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> 32 people died of Covid yesterday alone in Texas.
> 
> Does anybody else resent being lied to?


No, they died because of complications. Just because they had the virus at the same time does not mean they died from covid. Or so they say.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2021)

printer said:


> No, they died because of complications. Just because they had the virus at the same time does not mean they died from covid. Or so they say.


They say the world is flat and was created a few thousand years ago and Noah's ark is on some mountain top in Turkey. They also say Trump won.

Why are we quoting liars?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

JUST IN: Attorney General Merrick Garland has announced the DOJ will sue Georgia over voting restrictions. 

If the GQP won't allow the voting rights bill to pass, maybe Garland will sue all the states with these new Jim Crow style voting laws.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

*AFTER ANNOUNCING DOJ LAWSUIT AGAINST GEORGIA, GARLAND SAYS EVERY STATE THAT HAS CREATED OR CREATES VOTER SUPPRESSION LAWS LIKE GEORGIA’S WILL FACE DOJ LAWSUIT*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2021)

Maybe Pence and DeSantis realize Donald ain't long for the political world and will be busy with keeping his ass out of prison. He will destroy the GOP on the way out the door and take a hunk of his base with him, making them unelectable in many parts of the country. They are gonna have to be careful about how they put the knife to him, soon Donald will need all the support he can get!

I can't see Donald being happy about this.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Pence rebukes Trump and says he was ‘proud’ to certify election result*
*Former vice-president says he did his duty and takes aim at effort to overturn Biden victory, without mentioning Trump by name*

Former vice-president Mike Pence used a speech late on Thursday to go much further than he has before in public to rebuke Donald Trump’s efforts to overturn the Republican defeat in the 2020 presidential election, while adding he will “always be proud” of playing his part to certify Joe Biden’s victory. 

The US Congress, with Pence presiding in the Senate, confirmed the election result in the early hours of 7 January after the deadly insurrection the day before by extremist supporters of Trump, shortly after the then president had urged them “to fight like hell” to reverse his defeat and pressured Pence not to certify Biden’s win.

“I will always be proud that we did our part on that tragic day to reconvene the Congress and fulfilled our duty under the constitution and the laws of the United States,” Pence said in a speech in California.

He noted that the vice-president has no constitutional power to throw out a presidential result submitted to the US Congress by the states, or send the votes back to the states in rejection.

Pence contradicted “those in our party” who think that “any one person” could select the president, without mentioning Trump directly.

“The truth is, there is almost no idea more un-American than the notion that any one person could choose the American president,” he said.

He called the insurrection a “dark day in the history of the United States Capitol”, following which 500 people have been arrested in the biggest US crime investigation since the September 11, 2001, terrorist attacks.

The Indiana Republican’s speech was made at the Ronald Reagan presidential library in Simi Valley. Pence showed he still hews to the Trump policies he loyally help craft and promote during the Trump-Pence administration. He also appeared to be laying out his path to a potential candidacy for president himself.

Trump persists in his claims that the election was “stolen” from his because of widespread fraud, despite the failure of more than 80 court challenges, and lately told an interviewer that he “never admitted defeat” and was “very disappointed that [Pence] didn’t send it back to the legislatures” in the states, effectively rejecting the result.

In his speech, Pence acknowledged his “disappointment” at November’s defeat, with Democrats Biden and Kamala Harris winning decisively.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2021)

Super spreader 2021
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trump kicks off revenge tour with eyes on one Ohio Republican - CNNPolitics 

*Trump kicks off revenge tour with eyes on one Ohio Republican*

Cleveland (CNN)Donald Trump on Saturday will kick off his revenge tour against Republicans who defied him in the aftermath of the 2020 election and January 6 insurrection, hoping to convince his supporters to fire Ohio Rep. Anthony Gonzalez.

The effort to oust the Republicans who crossed him will be one of the biggest tests of Trump's post-presidential power, assessing whether the former President still has the sway with base Republican voters that he enjoyed during his four years in the White House. Trump's trip to Northeast Ohio is expressly meant to remind voters in the area of Gonzalez's vote to impeach the Republican president earlier this year, and boost Max Miller, a former Trump aide who is challenging the congressman in the district's Republican primary next year.

Trump cheered as Republicans in the Ohio congressional district erupted in anger after Gonzalez, a two-term congressman who had largely toed the Republican line, voted in favor of impeachment. Some voters accused him of doing the "unthinkable," while others fumed that they had to wait until 2022 to oust him.

But time has helped Gonzalez, with even his most ardent opponents admitting that the furor around his vote has since dissipated, as voters go about their daily lives and, in part, forget about the outrages of early 2021.

"If the election was (months ago), I do believe Gonzalez would have lost," said Jim Renacci, a longtime Ohio Republican who is mounting a primary challenge against incumbent Gov. Mike DeWine. "If the election was today, he is probably still in a danger zone... I think it would be a very tough race for him today, but he has got a year to prove himself out and voters do forget."

Trump's goal this weekend is to make sure that doesn't happen.

"President Trump will aggressively campaign against any and all RINOS who do not represent the will of their voters," Liz Harrington, a spokeswoman for the former president, said, referring to "Republicans in Name Only."

*Gonzalez remains strident*
Gonzalez has stood his ground throughout the political fracas, arguing that Trump's rhetoric ahead of the January 6 insurrection and the fact that Trump did little to stop those actions swayed him to back the impeachment charges. And he has doubled down: Much to the dismay of local Republicans, Gonzalez also voted to establish a bipartisan commission on the insurrection.
...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

The reason Reagan closed down all the nut houses is so all the wack jobs could vote republican, cases in point.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The reason Reagan closed down all the nut houses is so all the wack jobs could vote republican, cases in point.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4931213


Mmyumyumyum... cheeseburger


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 26, 2021)

Hopefully there will be MAGA Cherry koolaid for the attendees.
#winning


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 26, 2021)

*Cheap shot Boebart latest fail ……

*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2021)

*Let's talk about how the Trump years impacted capitalism....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 26, 2021)

Really didn’t want to post this ( makes me fucking sick ) ….. the birth of lunatic fringe bitches .
Kid is apparently scripted but the point of all this is the same ….. MAGA cult .
Behold the future Karen …. *Thoughts ?*


----------



## printer (Jun 26, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Really didn’t want to post this ( makes me fucking sick ) ….. the birth of lunatic fringe bitches .
> Kid is apparently scripted but the point of all this is the same ….. MAGA cult .
> Behold the future Karen …. *Thoughts ?*


I was going to click, But I stopped myself at the last second. I would rather remain innocent.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 26, 2021)

MAGA Nazi Youth Corp


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4832260


What a piece of shit, hope his bad karma hammers the f out of him!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 27, 2021)

Can you spot the difference?

Marjorie taylor greene
Plastic cat face joceylon Wildenstein


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 27, 2021)

Whiney “ My Crackhead “ and BBB F rating.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408545539482734594


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2021)

Proposed law making cell phone video of cops a crime moves forward by Ohio legislators


A proposed state law that could make it a crime to shoot cell phone video of police got the green light by lawmakers to move forward following a statehouse committee hearing Thursday.




www.news5cleveland.com


----------



## mooray (Jun 27, 2021)

Exactly what happens when people that know nothing about law, are selected for creating laws. No reasonable expectation of privacy in public places has been well established for a long time.

Sounds like the problem surrounds the "diverting a LEO's attention" part, which of course could be anything. That leaves waaaaaay too much room for interpretation, like for anything that's "different" from what's seen everyday. Could just be someone with dwarfism standing there doing nothing.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 27, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Really didn’t want to post this ( makes me fucking sick ) ….. the birth of lunatic fringe bitches .
> Kid is apparently scripted but the point of all this is the same ….. MAGA cult .
> Behold the future Karen …. *Thoughts ?*


Pretty sure their parents are proud.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Can you spot the difference?
> 
> Marjorie taylor greene
> Plastic cat face joceylon Wildenstein
> ...


plastic cat face could be Melania with too much filler.


----------



## topcat (Jun 27, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Really didn’t want to post this ( makes me fucking sick ) ….. the birth of lunatic fringe bitches .
> Kid is apparently scripted but the point of all this is the same ….. MAGA cult .
> Behold the future Karen …. *Thoughts ?*


A 9 year old with a formed opinion on politics. Right. This is how racism is systemic. Praise Confederate traitors and salute the stars and bars. Abbie Hoffman was arrested for wearing a flag shirt, now it is on underwear, BBQ aprons and beer cans, yet Repulsivecans demand sports figures bow to it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Really didn’t want to post this ( makes me fucking sick ) ….. the birth of lunatic fringe bitches .
> Kid is apparently scripted but the point of all this is the same ….. MAGA cult .
> Behold the future Karen …. *Thoughts ?*


if you're going to have a prepared speech by mommy or daddy; i'd practice it a few times and learn how to pronounce some of the words first.

how many Rockstars are these kids allowed per day?


----------



## topcat (Jun 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> plastic cat face could be Melania with too much filler.


"Wearing the face that she keeps in a jar by the door." - Lennon-McCartney


----------



## printer (Jun 27, 2021)

*Arizona Election Audit Enters New Phase as Ballot Count Ends*
"Audit Update: Paper examination and counting are finished today," the audit team wrote in a post on Twitter. "Thank you to all the amazing Arizona volunteers who made this audit possible!" 

That effort at the Veterans Memorial Coliseum is what has wrapped up. But Bennett said other audit work is ongoing, including the evaluation of data from election servers and voting machines. He said he expects a final report by Labor Day, but it could come as soon as late July.

"I think too much emphasis has been put on the tasks that are happening here at the Coliseum, but these are not the only two tasks of the audit," Bennett said.








Arizona Election Audit Enters New Phase as Ballot Count Ends


Technology consultants hired by Arizona Senate Republicans to probe the 2020 election have finished counting and photographing nearly 2.1 million ballots from Maricopa County.




www.newsmax.com






I am so waiting for the results. Not that I trust them, just want to see the shit show when it starts.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2021)

topcat said:


> A 9 year old with a formed opinion on politics. Right. This is how racism is systemic. Praise Confederate traitors and salute the stars and bars. Abbie Hoffman was arrested for wearing a flag shirt, now it is on underwear, BBQ aprons and beer cans, yet Repulsivecans demand sports figures bow to it.


but who will continue to work for them for free? that was the questions in 1861 and 2021.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2021)

printer said:


> *Arizona Election Audit Enters New Phase as Ballot Count Ends*
> "Audit Update: Paper examination and counting are finished today," the audit team wrote in a post on Twitter. "Thank you to all the amazing Arizona volunteers who made this audit possible!"
> 
> That effort at the Veterans Memorial Coliseum is what has wrapped up. But Bennett said other audit work is ongoing, including the evaluation of data from election servers and voting machines. He said he expects a final report by Labor Day, but it could come as soon as late July.
> ...


the chinese bamboo paper search?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2021)

Audit leader Doug Logan appears in conspiracy theorist election film


Doug Logan, the lead auditor of the Arizona election, was featured in an election conspiracy movie in which he accused the CIA of spreading misinformation




www.azmirror.com


----------



## printer (Jun 27, 2021)

*Ron Johnson calls for Republicans to run for local office and 'take back our culture'*
Johnson made the remarks in a speech to Wisconsin's state GOP convention, where his presence was met with applause and chants of "six more years," The Capital Times reports. The senator bemoaned what he characterized as the Republican party neglecting local offices in favor of federal positions.

"Take back our school boards, our county boards, our city councils. We will take back our culture. We don't have to fear this anymore," Johnson said according to the Times. He advocated for so-called "trickle-up elections."

The Time reports Johnson, who has not announced whether he will run for reelection in 2022, also used his address to take aim at Democratic politicians, criticizing them for their repeated calls for social change, while also acknowledging the U.S. is "not perfect."

"The leaders of the left talk about fundamentally transforming this nation. Do you even like, much less love, something you want to fundamentally transform?" Johnson asked the crowd. "America’s not perfect; we had that original sin from slavery, but we’ve made progress. We’ve continuously improved. That’s not good enough for the left."

"Our little democracy here, this marvel we call America, is but a blip in time. It’s kind of tiny, it’s kind of insignificant on that scale. But man, is it rare and is it ever precious," Johnson added. The Times notes that he appeared to be alluding to the 1997 film "Contact," in which a group of scientists make first contact with extraterrestrials.

"So it’s just my belief that it is our solemn duty, having been given this gift, something this rare, something this precious, it’s our duty to make sure that it not only survives for our kids and grandkids and great-grandkids — that it thrives."
https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/560454-ron-johnson-calls-for-republicans-to-run-for-local-office-and-take-back-our


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409228178963537922


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2021)

*Bill Barr's Shocking Atlantic Interview Reveals Incriminating Evidence of Trump's Corrupt Intent*





In a surprising turn of events, former Attorney General Bill Bar sits down for an interview with The Atlantic. Barr said Trump's claims of election fraud are, in Barr's words, "all bullish!t." Barr also reveals that he told Trump in no uncertain terms that there was no election fraud, to which Trump responded, "you must hate Trump." Given that Trump continues to lie about the election being "rigged" and the results being "fraudulent", Barr's first-hand account of his conversation with Trump may prove to be powerfully incriminating evidence of Trump's corrupt intent/guilty knowledge/criminal mens rea as he continued to lie the the American people about election fraud.

In a stunning admission, Barr also relates how Mitch McConnell asked him to deal with the issue of Trump's election lies, not to save the democracy or to give the American people confidence in the election results, but because McConnell needed Barr's help to save his Republican majority in the Senate. 

Bill Bar may have viewed this interview as a first step on his reputation rehabilitation tour. However, the interview is actually deeply damaging of Barr's reputation, along with the reputations of Trump and McConnel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2021)

*Stelter: I watched Hannity's show for a week. Here's what I found*





CNN's Brian Stelter says the content coming from pro-Trump media, led by Fox News host Sean Hannity, softens the ground for conspiracies and makes their audience comfortable with violence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2021)

Ousted Oregon lawmaker Mike Nearman nominated to reclaim his old seat (yahoo.com) 

*Ousted Oregon lawmaker Mike Nearman nominated to reclaim his old seat*

Oregon Republicans nominated former Rep. Mike Nearman to retake the seat he was just expelled from, Oregon Public Broadcasting reports.

*The big picture: *Nearman was ousted by Oregon Lawmakers after a video emerged that appeared to show him coaching right-wing demonstrators on how to breach the state Capitol last year.


Nearman is currently facing charges of official misconduct and criminal trespass.
His nomination doesn't guarantee he'll take back the vacate house seat. That decision will be made by county commissioners in Polk, Yamhill, Marion and Benton counties, per OPB. There are several other nominees commissioners will consider.

*What they're saying: *“I’m humbled that my fellow Precinct Committee-persons voted overwhelmingly to return me to the House as their representative,” Nearman said, per OPB.


“The fact that they chose me shows that they value someone with courage and principles that will stand up to Democrats, the media and even their own party to do what is right."
Polk County Commissioner Craig Pope appeared to throw cold water on the idea he'd send Nearman back to the House.
"I will honor and respect the integrity of the decision of the House members, especially those from the Republican party that took considerable political risk to place their vote to expel," Pope said in an email to OPB.
“We can all work toward allowing another community member from HD23 to be recognized to represent in the interim and if Mr. Nearman wants to run in 2022 he can certainly take his shot at it," he added.
*The bottom line: *The county commissioners must meet to hear from candidates and make their appointment by July 12.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2021)

Top US general got into shouting match with Trump over race protests – report | US military | The Guardian 

*Top US general got into shouting match with Trump over race protests – report*
*Book claims Gen Mark Milley yelled at Trump, prompting former president to yell back: ‘You can’t fucking talk to me like that!’*

Gen Mark Milley, the chairman of the US joint chiefs of staff, reportedly “yelled” at Donald Trump that he was not and would not be in charge of the federal response to protests for racial justice, prompting the then president to yell back: “You can’t fucking talk to me like that!” 

The shouting match in the White House situation room was reported on Monday by Axios, in another trail of a much-trailed book: Frankly, We Did Win This Election: The Inside Story of How Trump Lost by Michael Bender, a Wall Street Journal reporter.

Bender’s book will be published in August but it has been extensively previewed.

Milley made headlines last week when he clashed with Republicans over teaching concerning America’s history of racism – and for his pains was called “stupid” and a “pig” by Fox News host Tucker Carlson.

A previous excerpt of Bender’s work showed Milley resisting Trump’s urges to “crack skulls” and “just shoot” protesters marching for racial justice after the murder of George Floyd by a police officer in Minneapolis.

The exchange reported by Axios concerned command authority. Milley, Bender writes, told Trump he was an adviser but could not command the response.

“I said you’re in fucking charge!” Trump reportedly shouted.

“Well, I’m not in charge!” Milley is said to have “yelled” back.

“You can’t fucking talk to me like that!” Trump reportedly shouted.

Bender reports that Milley told advisers gathered in the situation room: “Goddamnit. There’s a room full of lawyers here. Will someone inform him of my legal responsibilities?”

William Barr, then attorney general, is said to have backed Milley up.

Trump denied the exchange, a spokesman calling it “fake news” and saying Bender, who like scores of other authors interviewed the former president for his book, “never asked me about it and it’s totally fake news”.

“If Gen Milley had yelled at me, I would have fired him,” Trump said.

It has been widely reported that Trump wanted to invoke the Insurrection Act, a historic piece of legislation to deal with domestic unrest most recently used during the Los Angeles riots in 1992. It was not invoked but the New York Times has reported that aides drafted an order. Milley reportedly opposed use of the act.

On 1 June last year, Trump raged at governors on a conference call, telling them to “toughen up” in response to protests which sometimes turned violent.

“If you don’t dominate your city and your state, they’re going to walk away with you,” Trump said. “In Washington we’re going to do something people haven’t seen before.”

Milley and other aides subsequently accompanied Trump on a controversial walk across Lafayette Square outside the White House, which had been violently cleared of protesters, to stage a photo-op at a church.

The general later apologised.

“I should not have been there,” he told students at National Defense University. “My presence in that moment, and in that environment, created the perception of the military involved in domestic politics.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2021)

These losers worship a loser because they are losers and he is the king of losers.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kinzinger on Trump event: 'Rally of a loser president' | TheHill 

*Kinzinger on Trump event: 'Rally of a loser president'*

Rep. Adam Kinzinger (R-Ill.) on Sunday dismissed former President Trump's rally in Ohio over the weekend, characterizing it as a gathering of people to support "a loser president."

"It was a rally of a loser president. I mean, he's the first president to lose reelection in decades," Kinzinger said Sunday evening during an appearance on CNN. "I don't know why these people would go there and in essence ogle at and in many cases just sort of worship a loser."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 28, 2021)

*Rudy Giuliani's son Andrew gets zero votes from GOP leaders in bid for New York governor … *

No article needed ….


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2021)

Seems to be a Republican pattern… Fourth person linked to former congressman Scott Taylor’s campaign is charged with third-party spoiler candidate election fraud.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Audit leader Doug Logan appears in conspiracy theorist election film
> 
> 
> Doug Logan, the lead auditor of the Arizona election, was featured in an election conspiracy movie in which he accused the CIA of spreading misinformation
> ...





https://sethhettena.com/2019/08/18/the-ceo-of-overstock-has-more-to-say-about-maria-butina-the-fbi-and-don-jr/


> (aka she knew I was already a mark and prone to spouting (if not also believing) the right wing lies that keeps power and wealth in hands of their extremely small demographic).
> 
> 
> *Anyway, it was shortly after that — the period I was telling them of talk of arrangements being made for her to meet Don Jr., and they were brushing them off as silly to worry about — that she asked me to Russia to speak and meet Putin, and they came back and told me to break it off and get her out of my life. And as I said, I was right in that window that any recrudescence of disease would have led to organs getting pulled out as a next step. So I folded and disappeared from the scene. Probably first or second week of April 2016. I did not see her again until October 2016, I believe.*
> ...


I imagine all that data that they have on everyone that has ordered from Overstock might be useful.

Also heard this at best 'useful idiot' hired Flynn and is helping radicalize people with Stone and Trump.


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/may/29/patrick-byrne-trump-fundraiser-election-conspiracy-theories
> “This is yet another piece of evidence that the whole effort in Arizona is more of a disinformation campaign than anything else,” said Larry Norden, the director of the electoral reform program at the Brennan Center for Justice. “A good rule of thumb is that you should not take election’s work out of the hands of the professionals who run them and outsource it to people with a clear political agenda. It’s profoundly dangerous for our democracy.”
> 
> Some former Republican members of Congress say the privately run crusade by Byrne and his allies is hurting democracy in America as a whole.
> ...


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2021)

*Arizona's Maricopa County to replace all voting machines after GOP audit*
The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors released its response to a May letter from Arizona Secretary of State Katie Hobbs (D), in which she expressed concerns “regarding the security and integrity of these machines, given that the chain of custody, a critical security tenet, has been compromised and election officials do not know what was done to the machines while under Cyber Ninjas’ control.” 

In response, the county told Hobbs it “shares your concerns” and added that the board acknowledges the secretary of state’s “authority as Arizona’s Chief Election Officer to determine what equipment is acceptable for use in Arizona’s elections.” 

“Accordingly, I write to notify you that Maricopa County will not use the subpoenaed election equipment in any future election,” Monday’s letter added. In a press release announcing the decision, the county vowed to “never use equipment that could pose a risk to free and fair elections.” 

According to the Arizona Republic, Maricopa County is currently about halfway through its $6.1 million lease with Dominion Voting Systems for the voting machines. 








Arizona’s Maricopa County to replace all voting machines after GOP audit


Arizona’s Maricopa County announced Monday that it plans to replace all of the voting machines that were turned over to the state Senate and other officials overseeing the audit of 2020 presidentia…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2021)

Rep. Paul Gosar Planning Yet Another Event With White Supremacist Nick Fuentes, Says Report


The Holocaust-denying live-streamer marched in the 2017 white-supremacist rally in Charlottesville and was at the Capitol with supporters during the riot.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 29, 2021)

Pissin away tax payer money. Republicans are so fiscally conservative


----------



## topcat (Jun 29, 2021)

Dorf on Rudy


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 29, 2021)

topcat said:


> Dorf on Rudy


Took me a couple minutes to think of who this guy reminds me of.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Took me a couple minutes to think of who this guy reminds me of.


Damn. Poor max. What a gut punch


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2021)

printer said:


> *Ron Johnson calls for Republicans to run for local office and 'take back our culture'*
> Johnson made the remarks in a speech to Wisconsin's state GOP convention, where his presence was met with applause and chants of "six more years," The Capital Times reports. The senator bemoaned what he characterized as the Republican party neglecting local offices in favor of federal positions.
> 
> "Take back our school boards, our county boards, our city councils. We will take back our culture. We don't have to fear this anymore," Johnson said according to the Times. He advocated for so-called "trickle-up elections."
> ...


sure, Klanman. this fvcker just got booed out of Juneteenth Festivities for Federal Holiday status..and he says 'take back our culture'..do the pillbillies not have memory or do they need an upgrade?


----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4933079
> 
> 
> https://sethhettena.com/2019/08/18/the-ceo-of-overstock-has-more-to-say-about-maria-butina-the-fbi-and-don-jr/
> ...


boycott..i don't buy from there and boycott works.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2021)

injinji said:


>


hang 'em high; line 'em up and take pics to show their accountability to their nation and remind others of what is in store for them should they decide this path again.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Rudy Giuliani's son Andrew gets zero votes from GOP leaders in bid for New York governor … *
> 
> No article needed ….
> 
> View attachment 4932889


well at least he's not in a parking lot anymore..is that a "Q" on his flag pin?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 29, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> well at least he's not in a parking lot anymore..is that a "Q" on his flag pin?


“ Four Seasons “ landscape parking lot ? 
or in front of sex shop ?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> “ Four Seasons “ landscape parking lot ?
> or in front of sex shop ?


it was a regular parking lot with trees and two cars.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 29, 2021)

Glitch in the matrix… Trump joins Rumble instead of Gab …. MAGA tears flow.


----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 30, 2021)

The GOP are conflicted today with Cosby's conviction being overturned. Should they celebrate a sexual predator being released from prison or protest a black man being released from prison, tough choice.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 30, 2021)

At least Weisselberg can take over vacant cell.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Glitch in the matrix… Trump joins Rumble instead of Gab …. MAGA tears flow.
> 
> View attachment 4933590


i'm still upset he canceled his next rally on 7/6.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2021)

injinji said:


>


mich's cuck

so i guess that means he watches mitch and elaine? omg..my eyes!

speaking of eyes; now that he's out of prison i wonder if he gained his sight back? remember how feeble he was having to be led into court by his attorney?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 30, 2021)

Dum jr. failing at twitter *again. *Misspelled her name to boot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Dum jr. failing at twitter *again. *Misspelled her name to boot.
> 
> View attachment 4934003


He will be with his dad in the big house, do they have family plans? Since dad has a large terrorist following and all the death threats that will be made against the judge and jury during the trial, Donald will be doing maximum security time in a NY state prison. Hell for anybody, but for Donald...  

Donald will be running around lose for awhile and going nuts over his legal prospects, Mitch will be thrilled to have Donald's trial in the middle of the 2022 election and primary season. Donald will make them all dance and howl on the courthouse steps in NY before he goes to prison. He might even be so pissed that he fucks the republicans or tells his base to stay home. He will want to run for the 2024 republican nomination from his cell in Sing sing, provided he's still sane enough and will probably get it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 30, 2021)

In case anybody asks …… Fuck Trump.
Hopefully this chipping away at his cronies and organization crimes finally get that fat orange baboon 
in 5x size jumpsuit . Now *that* would be a national holiday. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410318560178491392


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2021)

Donald Rumsfeld: Former secretary of defense dies at 88 - CNNPolitics 

*Donald Rumsfeld, former secretary of defense, dies at 88*
CNN)Donald Rumsfeld, the acerbic architect of the Iraq war and a master Washington power player who served as US secretary of defense for two presidents, has died at the age of 88.

The pugnacious businessman, bureaucrat and former lawmaker helped drag victims out of the burning Pentagon on September 11, 2001. The al Qaeda attacks heralded the War on Terror and years of foreign entanglements that he directed and that ultimately ended his political career when they went sour.

Rumsfeld died surrounded by his family in "his beloved Taos, New Mexico," according to a family statement. No cause of death was immediately provided.

A long-time associate of former Vice President Dick Cheney, Rumsfeld made a shock return to the Cabinet when he was named to run the Pentagon by the inexperienced new President George W. Bush, who took office in January 2001.
He had previously served in the role for President Gerald Ford in the 1970s and history will remember him as the youngest and the second-oldest defense secretary.


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> but who will continue to work for them for free? that was the questions in 1861 and 2021.


It’s been the question since the beginning: no one chooses a life of servitude, they must be forced into it by direct threat, main force, or a system that requires it to survive. Socioeconomic distinctions most definitely apply


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 1, 2021)

When I hit the lotto I'm going to buy some national guard troops to protect my mansion.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 1, 2021)

Pretty sure she's comparing Stinky to Jim Jones and the republicans to the cult, seems valid.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410307621454811139


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 1, 2021)

Lloyd's of London declines to renew insurance policy covering directors and officers of the National Rifle Association - possibly leaving them personally exposed to liability.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 1, 2021)

McCarthy threatens to strip any GOP member of their committee assignments if they accept an offer from Pelosi to serve on 1/6 commission.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> McCarthy threatens to strip any GOP member of their committee assignments if they accept an offer from Pelosi to serve on 1/6 commission.


Orders from Trump


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> McCarthy threatens to strip any GOP member of their committee assignments if they accept an offer from Pelosi to serve on 1/6 commission.


and i thought MTG was a shoe-in..she's looking for a committee. i heard it was a threat that they'd seat her..MarjorieTG C'mon down! (Old Price is Right) i guess they re-thought the threat.

Nancy is determined to make it Bi-Partisan and seat Righties.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> and i thought MTG was a shoe-in..she's looking for a committee.


Nancy has the power to veto any Republican pick. MTG would most definitely be vetoed. 

Speaking of MTG, I sure hope Biden has that Wuhan report she wanted completed. Today is June 31st.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Orders from Trump


i can't wait until he's dead.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nancy has the power to veto any Republican pick. MTG would most definitely be vetoed.
> 
> Speaking of MTG, I sure hope Biden has that Wuhan report she wanted completed. Today is June 31st.


oooooh noo no no..Nancy WANTS her. maybe we can get 6-shooter Boebert + Mom to be seated as well.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> oooooh noo no no..Nancy WANTS her. maybe we can get 6-shooter Boebert + Mom to be seated as well.


No she doesn’t. No Qtards will be in the committee.

I bet she asks Liz Cheney to join and she will say yes.

Edit. Cheney is in.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> No she doesn’t. No Qtards will be in the committee.
> 
> I bet she asks Liz Cheney to join and she will say yes.


oh c'mon it was announced 30 minutes ago.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> oh c'mon it was announced 30 minutes ago.


Lol. I didn’t know but it was obvious she would be picked


----------



## mooray (Jul 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i can't wait until he's dead.


Even worse, his image destroyed. If only there were a video somewhere of him blowing a 16yo black kid.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lol. I didn’t know but it was obvious she would be picked


but Kevin McCarthy.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Even worse, his image destroyed. If only there were a video somewhere of him blowing a 16yo black kid.


that's a coward who has to drug someone for sex..I wonder what Camille thinks of her nasty husband

what does this say about Camille? the knowledge that her husband preferred drugged white woman over her.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lol. I didn’t know but it was obvious she would be picked


i agree.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> In case anybody asks …… Fuck Trump.
> Hopefully this chipping away at his cronies and organization crimes finally get that fat orange baboon
> in 5x size jumpsuit . Now *that* would be a national holiday.
> 
> ...


we already have one; Independence Day.

yuge crowd, is that 10 or 20?

yesterday he was in a small conference room and nobody showed so it was cancelled..like he walked in, saw no one and walked out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2021)

Donald won't be happy about this!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ron DeSantis praises Biden for being on top of Surfside tragedy 'since day one' (yahoo.com) 

*Ron DeSantis praises Biden for being on top of Surfside tragedy 'since day one'*
Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis thanked President Joe Biden on Thursday for his immediate support of the state's response to the deadly Surfside condominium tragedy.

DeSantis, briefing the president and other federal government officials during their Thursday trip to Surfside, said Biden "recognized the severity of this tragedy from day one."

The governor noted that "you guys have not only been supportive at the federal level, but we've had no bureaucracy," prompting Biden to promise, "There will be none."

DESANTIS FEUDS WITH TRUMP OVER FLORIDA RALLY AS STATE GRAPPLES WITH SURFSIDE CONDO CRISIS

DeSantis thanked the federal government for supplying a new "search-and-rescue team from Virginia" to aid local first responders.

"This is the first response in Florida's history outside of a hurricane where all of our urban search-and-rescue teams were mobilized," he explained. "So, they've been going in and out of the rubble, searching, trying to find people, trying to rescue people, at a minimum trying to identify anyone who may be deceased to bring closure to the families, which is very important, but they're tired. ... This is grueling."

Following the briefing with local officials, Biden and first lady Jill Biden will spend more than three hours meeting and consoling grieving families.
...


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jul 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald won't be happy about this!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ron DeSantis praises Biden for being on top of Surfside tragedy 'since day one' (yahoo.com)
> 
> ...


Man, I can't wait to hear donald tell everyone how desantis is ruining florida


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 1, 2021)

LOL … Fuck him


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 2, 2021)

The new beacon of the California GOP lol.










Caitlyn Jenner proposes dumping homeless people in “big open fields” where they can’t “destroy” things


Caitlyn Jenner is an asshole...




www.queerty.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The new beacon of the California GOP lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As shallow as the fog yer breath would make on a mirror and every bit as stupid, mean and fucked up as Trump.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 2, 2021)

Govs gone wild


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


>


Joe Manchin has a special place in his heart and wallet, a bottle neck for change is worth trillions.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 2, 2021)

Their sphincters just tightened …


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410748227029069832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410740695770353668


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Their sphincters just tightened …
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410748227029069832
> ...


Dad is paying for their lawyers, who will send them to prison, wait till they all start blaming and ratting each other out. They are all going to jail, Die Fuhrer is in the bunker and the Russians are at the gates of Berlin, it's just a matter of time. Reality is starting to make an impression on the Trump clan, the company bean counter getting purp walked in cuffs, scared the shit out of them. They will eventually all turn on each other, rat fest 2021, all of them can be indicted and spend decades or life in prison. There will be increasing pressure for the feds to charge tax crimes too and the penalties are more severe, Donald will owe far more in federal than state taxes, so will everybody else involved, which was everybody who mattered.


----------



## printer (Jul 2, 2021)

Daddy has not paid for the lawyers yet, if they all get locked up they would be stiffed.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jul 2, 2021)

printer said:


> Daddy has not paid for the lawyers yet, if they all get locked up they would be stiffed.


If any attorney is working for them without securing up front payment they are too stupid to defend them


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Their sphincters just tightened …
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410748227029069832
> ...


Ya know, there's plenty of evidence to bug their phones over this shit, many have had wiretap warrants for far less! Perhaps an insurrection wiretap could reveal other info, like when the sons call for advice hyperventilating in a panic!


----------



## printer (Jul 2, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> If any attorney is working for them without securing up front payment they are too stupid to defend them


You did see the last bunch Trump had going for him. Shame they are under suspension now. Maybe they will get their licenses reinstated?


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jul 2, 2021)

printer said:


> You did see the last bunch Trump had going for him. Shame they are under suspension now. Maybe they will get their licenses reinstated?


Yep, stooopid


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 2, 2021)

Plus … Smartmatic and Dominion are having the 3 dumbfuck ( Giuliani, Powell and Pillow Meth head ) to begin having all of their documentation subpoenaed before July 25. Fox News is also squirming asking for case dismissal.

Should be great timing around supposed august trump “ rebirth “.

Wondering how many “ lawyers “ will be left or willing to jump into the shit show.


----------



## printer (Jul 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Plus … Smartmatic and Dominion are having the 3 dumbfuck ( Giuliani, Powell and Pillow Meth head ) to begin having all of their documentation subpoenaed before July 25. Fox News is also squirming asking for case dismissal.
> 
> Should be great timing around supposed august trump “ rebirth “.
> 
> Wondering how many “ lawyers “ will be left or willing to jump into the shit show.


At least to be a part of history. Sure, you can make money and win cases. But who will remember you, of have their name in a Trivial Pursuit game from twenty five years from now? Rudy will. So will what's-her-name. Well worth giving up some of your money earning career. You can't put a price on fame. Mind you, you will have to live with yourself in the meantime.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 2, 2021)

*The newest MAGA app is tied to a Bannon-allied Chinese billionaire*

* Shocked NOT shocked.

On Tuesday, Guo Wengui, an exiled Chinese billionaire who runs a Chinese-language media network with Trump adviser Steve Bannon, posted a video on his site GNEWS *reminding* viewers to back up their social media posts on GETTR.

“Today I have to post this video on our G-TV to inform everybody that everything is fine, because the GETTR platform is adjusting,” he said in Mandarin, according to an English translation posted on the site. “GETTR is not ours, so we should follow the instructions. Right? GETTR is cleaning up all the data and accounts. Afterwards, everybody has to re-register their accounts.”

_*The site was then wiped.*_

Two days later, Donald Trump’s former adviser Jason Miller announced that GETTR — a Chinese-language site for dissidents opposing the Chinese Communist Party — would soon launch *as a pro-MAGA free-speech social media platform.*

Commie bastards rejoice ….

GETTR was announced as a brand new social media platform for Trump’s fans, a social media outpost where MAGA types could post freely and, through the mere act of signing up, stick it to Big Tech. It was billed as the logical extension of the former president’s monthslong battle with the major social media companies, two of which had booted him in the aftermath of the Capitol riots on Jan. 6. And though Trump himself had not committed to being on it, it seemed like the type of place where he inevitably would end up after having launched a failed professional blog of his own.

There was one major question: *Just where did GETTR come from?*

A POLITICO review reveals that prior to it being revealed on Thursday, GETTR had existed for nearly a year as a Chinese-language social media network linked to Guo and G-TV Media, and on which anti-CCP content had been promoted on a regular basis.


----------



## printer (Jul 2, 2021)

Bet the CIA will have a few accounts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2021)

*Another Republican Telling The Truth Becomes The Target Of Trump*





The Atlantic’s Tim Alberta discusses his profile of Michigan State Senator Ed McBroom who debunked claims of voter fraud in his state, and how that has drawn the ire of the former president


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 3, 2021)

printer said:


> Daddy has not paid for the lawyers yet, if they all get locked up they would be stiffed.


He’ll stiff ‘em anyway, and sue ‘em, too - it’s his signature move


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 3, 2021)

More trumpian mayhem


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 4, 2021)

Dumb Don jr. and his big coked out drunk mouth implicating the Orange Asshole’s role in *off the books *benefits… “ cuz he’s a good guy ! “ 

*turbo facepalm


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Their sphincters just tightened …


 Well, it's good that they could make a comeback, after being screwed in that orifice for so long.


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Dumb Don jr. and his big coked out drunk mouth implicating the Orange Asshole’s role in *off the books *benefits… “ cuz he’s a good guy ! “
> 
> *turbo facepalm


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> LOL … Fuck him
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934726


That was a show. He wasn't cuffed at all. He was holding his fingers, while the cuffs dangled.
Edit; Freeze at 0:30.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 4, 2021)

"Republicans love America. They say it tastes like chicken."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2021)

topcat said:


> That was a show. He wasn't cuffed at all. He was holding his fingers, while the cuffs dangled.
> Edit; Freeze at 0:30.


I think they linked 2 sets of cuffs together, considering his weight and age.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 4, 2021)

Walk of Shame ….. waiting for the financial defaults to show when lenders pull out of deals with Trumpfuck and his goon squad. 
None will want to be attached to criminal acts .

Hit them all in the wallet.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 4, 2021)

This is epic ……. Idiot , moron , doofus , dumbfuck , imbecile, dullard , stupid fuck …..

Karma is a bitch 

Play this for your red hat cult members ….


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 4, 2021)

Wow …. Hits keep on comin … to hell with sparklers , watching the orange orangutan self implode is the best fireworks show.
Brand is mud , brand equity is shit , debts going higher and higher , still has approximately $600 million in loan debts to cough up in less than 4 years , 14 loans on 12 properties , tries to “ sue “ lenders , cooks the books on depreciation…. On and on.

Here is a sample of loan …. About $285 million worth …. Debt estimates range up to $1 BILLION….
With other properties and shadowy elements of “ who “ is actually owed too .



But , Hey you red assed lemmings believe he’s a great businessman….. hilarious.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy 4th all …. send to your repub friends .
Kind of looks like mike Lindell.


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think they linked 2 sets of cuffs together, considering his weight and age.


Uh, huh.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2021)

*Why So Many QAnon Believers Are Evangelical Christians*





On this episode of Do Your Research, VICE News dives into the history of Evangelicalism's affect on U.S. politics.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 5, 2021)

Revealed: neo-Confederate group includes military officers and politicians


Leaked membership data shows others have overlapping membership in more explicitly racist or violent groups




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 5, 2021)

More trash from the Trump Trash Family 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411689760947687424


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 6, 2021)

More Repub trash parades 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411630667268493312


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 6, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> More Repub trash parades
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411630667268493312


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 6, 2021)

More GOP whining
Note his full twitter handle. What a fucking loser. 

Boo fucking Hoo 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401627329164623873


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 6, 2021)

Friday the 13th …. Magic Meth day 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412500998707421184
Reminds me of those doom prophets …
Day comes , nothing happens .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Friday the 13th …. Magic Meth day
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412500998707421184
> ...


Actually Aug 13th sounds around the right time for NY state indictments to drop against Trump himself. I wonder if they will purp walk him like the weasel! The Trump org has about a dozen "executives" who know the score, including his kids, how many do you think will flip on Donald, especially since Donald will blame them? They also have a paper trail a mile wide and can prove the case with documents alone, but tour guides would be nice too. They are gonna use NY's version of RICO on them and the declare the Trump org a criminal enterprise, giving them the ability to seize assets. Donald might go under financially, before he goes to the big house, if banks and other lenders start calling loans.

It's gonna be an interesting summer and fall, watching Donald and family dance on the red hot stove top. Also the DOJ and IRS are getting heat over the federal taxes and crimes involved here, but will let NY state make their case for them. Then there are the other criminal issues Donald faces, along with a multitude of civil lawsuits.


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 7, 2021)

These tools are all wishful thinking and arrogant fronting…they believe in fairy tales, and self-gaslighting isn’t even a *kind* of magic, it’s just self-delusion. No sympathy for their actions. For them being fooled for decades, and for the ever-escalating insults, derision, and baseless accusations; for them refusing to believe that the people who’ve been ‘guiding’ them for so long have been taking advantage of them the whole time; for never, ever even THINKING about the things they believe - and about whether they add up in any way at all; for insisting that police execution of black citizens on the streets of the USA is somehow normal, natural, and to be expected; for talking about the 1/6 attack on the Capitol as if it were the March of fucking dimes…no sympathy.

No sympathy for their pain, which they blame on those the real villains have set up for revenge…no sympathy for the shock of learning they’ve been used and abused by their own side…no sympathy for their disappointment that their made-in-China “Patriotism(tm)” has their neighbors and co-workers shunning them…no sympathy for their sudden discovery that this kind of attention isn’t _COMFORTABLE._

Back in the age of activism - before we (and they) realized how *much* influence they had - it was known that comfortable people NEVER WAKE UP…they don’t have to…that’s WHY protests, that’s WHY in-your-face confrontation, that’s WHY flipping the arguments to make the points explicit: _because people will NOT a accept the truth until they are forced to by circumstance - if that truth run contrary to their belief_. They should know better. WE ALL should know better, and expect better of ourselves, and of each other. If self-government is going to survive in ANY form in the US it will be because we stop accepting spin as truth, bullshit for substance, “many people saying” as equivalent to the known and established facts.

There are no alternate facts: there is phenomenal (based in reality) and imaginary (based in imagination). Imaginary reality we call entertainment, fiction, religion, delusion…. When I was in school, no one talked about ‘critical thinking’, but if you couldn’t *think* about the question, and provide a connected answer that made sense in terms of the verifiable facts and the weight of experience backing them up, YOU FAILED. Not just in school, but no employers wanted people that…alienated back then, that disconnected from the ‘American Experiment’ itself. This fucking madness must end…it’s the death of us if we can’t stop it.

What we’re dealing with is a fundamental split in the national psyche. We believe in freedom, liberty, self-determination, independence…yet we also believe that *we* (pick a sub-tribal selection) have an infallible innate sense of who is or isn’t “one of us”, and “we” (some of us) are quite comfortable policing what “others” do with their personal integrity…but that’s not the split.

The split is between those of us who believe “it’s every (man) for (him)self”, and those who believe “we’re all in this together”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2021)

*‘Rehearsal For 2024’: Threat Of Overturned Election Keeps Experts Up At Night*





“I can’t overstate how concerned I am about our democracy at this moment,” says election expert Rick Hasan.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> More GOP whining
> Note his full twitter handle. What a fucking loser.
> 
> Boo fucking Hoo
> ...


why was she refusing to be served and running away? that is official court business.

edit: i referenced Johnsons wife erroneously when it was Mo Brooks' (endorsed by president trump) wife.

the screen shot was a nice touch..


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *‘Rehearsal For 2024’: Threat Of Overturned Election Keeps Experts Up At Night*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree; i don't like what i'm seeing; there's going to be trouble.


----------



## printer (Jul 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i agree; i don't like what i'm seeing; there's going to be trouble.


And I told a friend of this danger when Trump got elected. He said after four years the country would realize they made a mistake. I said no, the damage would be lasting.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 7, 2021)

Here’s a doozy …. White Bald headed Karen harassing a neighbor , getting all racist.
This fat fuck apparently has been a habitual harasser. I probably won’t say what I would have done if this bald trashcan did this to me , it wouldn’t be MOD friendly .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412054354534797312
*Here is the epic conclusion - Watch for the BLM flag christening ( hilarious ) *
Dumbfuck threw gauntlet down and gave out his address as a challenge - well a crowd showed up ….


__
http://instagr.am/p/CQ-HXMmheZF/

Stupid ass White supremacy fuck off


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 7, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here’s a doozy …. White Bald headed Karen harassing a neighbor , getting all racist.
> This fat fuck apparently has been a habitual harasser. I probably won’t say what I would have done if this bald trashcan did this to me , it wouldn’t be MOD friendly .
> 
> 
> ...


I feel bad for those cops.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here’s a doozy …. White Bald headed Karen harassing a neighbor , getting all racist.
> This fat fuck apparently has been a habitual harasser. I probably won’t say what I would have done if this bald trashcan did this to me , it wouldn’t be MOD friendly .
> 
> 
> ...


Now ya know why so many Trumpers and others hide their racism and bigotry or try to. Being overtly racist is dangerous in these days of cellphone videos and social media and can lead to the loss of a job or business. It's why they need the culture wars as proxy wars and are more than willing to believe the most transparent lies that most children would dismiss as ridiculous. It kinda looks like our hero is a day drinker and I imagine the black guy will sue his ass with the video evidence and court case in hand. He might not have to worry about black people as neighbors when they end up owning his house.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 7, 2021)

Hate crime charges will be a given …..

*Attorneys run to phone


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2021)

*Let's talk about sympathy for Republicans....*


----------



## printer (Jul 8, 2021)

*Trump-allied GOP chairs turn on fellow Republicans*
State Republican Party chairs who have bought into former President Trump’s lies of widespread election malfeasance are turning their fire on fellow Republicans who have acknowledged the reality of Trump’s defeat, in a turn that has longtime party leaders and strategists worried about the future of the conservative coalition.

In Arizona, state Republican Party Chair Kelli Ward has carried out a long-running feud with Gov. Doug Ducey (R), as well as members of the state legislature who do not fully support the state Senate’s so-called audit of nearly 2.1 million votes cast in Maricopa County last year.

Asked in an interview in May about state House Majority Leader Ben Toma and state Sen. Paul Boyer, two Republicans who oppose the recount, Ward laughed.

“They both will face primary challenges if they decide to run again and they stand to be replaced by actual Republicans,” Ward told The Hill. She said Ducey “isn’t standing up and fighting against critical race theory … isn’t standing up fighting for election integrity.”

In Oklahoma, new state Republican Party Chairman John Bennett addressed a rally organized by pastor Jackson Lahmeyer (R), who is challenging Sen. James Lankford in next year’s Republican primary.

Bennett told reporters last month he would support Lahmeyer because Lankford withdrew an objection to the certification of the 2020 presidential election results after the Jan. 6 insurrection. Bennett told The Oklahoman that just because a candidate is a Republican doesn’t make that candidate “the right pick.”

In Texas, state Republican Party Chairman Allen West said over the weekend he would leave his post to challenge Gov. Greg Abbott (R) in next year’s primary. West did not mention Abbott in his announcement, though the former Florida congressman said he would work to secure the southern border “to ensure that Texas is for Texans.”








Trump-allied GOP chairs turn on fellow Republicans


State Republican Party chairs who have bought into former President Trump’s lies of widespread election malfeasance are turning their fire on fellow Republicans who have acknowledged the reali…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2021)

Looks like Mike is back on the crack.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell and Michael Flynn pose with bizarre 'path to Trump' diagram | Daily Mail Online 

*The insane 'path to Trump' conspiracy theory whiteboard used by Mike Lindell and Michael Flynn showing a maze of 'connections' between the ex-president and Jesus, Bill Barr, Ivanka, Bobby Kennedy Sr. and Lin Wood*

*The Trump loyalists posed in front of a large whiteboard with Trump's head pictured at its center*
*It shows myriad figures with 'paths to Trump' on it*
*Also contains quotations from scripture and says 'JESUS IS KING'*
*Figures whose names are attached to arrows pointing to Trump include Lin Wood, Ben Carson, Roger Stone, Sean Hannity, and Gov. Ron DeSantis *
*Commenter on video about the board said 'COVID's 100 per cent treatable' and claimed COVID tests are 'calibrated'*
Pardoned former Trump National Security Advisor Mike Flynn and MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell can be seen posing in front of a giant whiteboard in an image Flynn shared Tuesday that shows Donald Trump at the center of a melange of political figures sprinkled with religious slogans.

The creators call it a 'path to Trump,' and it features a bizarre conglomeration of individuals with a series of lines and arrows all ultimately pointing to the former president who has turned out throngs of followers to his rallies.

'This is the path to Trump – the trail to Trump,' said an unidentified man in an April video about the whiteboard. 'We're trying to get connected, reach the man.'


Lindell, a Trump advisor who continues to promote Trump's election fraud claims, can be seen grinning in front of the board. Flynn, who was convicted of lying to the FBI about his conversations with the Russian ambassador before being pardoned by Trump, grins and gives a thumbs-up sign.

PatriotTakes, which says it exposes right wing extremism on the internet, posted images of the board, after Flynn posted the image of himself in front of it on his Telegram account Tuesday. 

There are other more circuitous routes, such as one that lists federal prosecutor John Durham, Pastor David Bendett, Georgia lawyer Lin Wood, and Rudy Giuliani. Giuliani, the Trump lawyer, is pictured immediately to Trump's right ear, with televangelist Trump advisor pastor Paula White just below him. Both have direct arrows pointing to Trump. 



The insane compilation features figures ranging from famous to obscure. Atop the board are the words 'JESUS IS KING.' The word Jesus is underlined, with a dark arrow pointing directly to Trump. A crown is drawn adjacent to the phrase. 

Other listings include Trump-backing Pastor Darrell Scott, Project Veritas, former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows, and Texas Rep. Dr. Ronny Jackson.

All have been loyal Trump backers, and many backed his effort to have Congress not accept presidential electoral votes certified by states where Trump claims there were fraud. 

Many appear to have been guests on the Clay Clark podcast, and the whiteboard appears to be Clark's. A person who may be Clark can be heard discussing the poster in another man on a video posted April 17.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 8, 2021)

Looks like Trump the Terrible is starting to cut ties with weisselberg … terminated position.

Lets see what else happens.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2021)

Tomorrow he won't even remember ever meeting him before.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Mike is back on the crack.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell and Michael Flynn pose with bizarre 'path to Trump' diagram | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 8, 2021)

Bubblehead Boebert


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412766041583894529


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 8, 2021)

Trump bemoaned about his choices in lawyers … 
BOO FUCKING HOO 

Thought he hired “ the best people “ ?????


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 8, 2021)

Pretty simple


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2021)

*Republicans Unite To Defund A Specific Type Of Police*





"When it comes to a certain class of criminal, there is no one softer on crime than the Republican Party," says Chris Hayes.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 9, 2021)

Currently in Trump country, staying with trumpers. Weird miserable shit.

Edit: not sure wtf is up with the random outbursts about blacks and liberals...and hatred of high home prices? Big rants on how expensive liberal cities are for housing. 

It's cause we fucking hate you people and are willing to compete to get as far away as possible.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 9, 2021)

Oh...and the shit internet...fuckin hell what is this edge network crap.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Oh...and the shit internet...fuckin hell what is this edge network crap.


Well, when those damn Liberals bring broadband to them they will be able to bitch about it in real time.

Fucking Republicans. "Infrastructure should be roads, bridges, stuff that it was always has been, and broadband. Not childcare access or actual non-crumbling schools for those city folk".


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Oh...and the shit internet...fuckin hell what is this edge network crap.


I'm not sure. But whatever you do, don't google goonettes and edging.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 9, 2021)

It's weird shit, eh, what can you do. I am a big live and let live proponent, for people that complain about cancel culture they sure do seem to take issue with anyone living life differently than what they have chosen. What works for me might not work for you, and that's fine, different strokes, nothing is better or worse, it's just people living. 

Thank goodness for edibles. Just go to bed early before they get hopped up on Miller lite and start talking shit.


----------



## Ren Hoek (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm new here so I may be out of line but, I thought this forum was for Marijuana lovers and growers. Not Politics, unless it is about weed anyway. Am I wrong??


----------



## HGCC (Jul 9, 2021)

Eh, all the weed forums have politics sections now to keep it out of the weed oriented topics.


----------



## Ren Hoek (Jul 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Chris Hayes On The Implied Threat When Republicans Use Guns As Props*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every law abiding citizen has the right to carry a firearm. When criminals stop, I'll stop. One thing though, if stored improperly and someone takes it, (your kids or kids friends for example), the owner should be charged and be held responsible for any issues with it.


----------



## Ren Hoek (Jul 9, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Eh, all the weed forums have politics sections now to keep it out of the weed oriented topics.


Oh. That's how that works? I'm new here and to forums of any type.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 9, 2021)

Ren Hoek said:


> Oh. That's how that works? I'm new here and to forums of any type.


Welcome to our forum. You'll notice that we have over 80 forums on our site, covering many subjects that members like to discuss.

The tour takes several days, but it's worth the time.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 9, 2021)

SAD trump begging for money …. Thought you guys were wealthy ? Another grift …. MAGATARDS get your pennies together and give it to your loser President, you morons.


----------



## smokinrav (Jul 10, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Currently in Trump country, staying with trumpers. Weird miserable shit.
> 
> Edit: not sure wtf is up with the random outbursts about blacks and liberals...and hatred of high home prices? Big rants on how expensive liberal cities are for housing.
> 
> It's cause we fucking hate you people and are willing to compete to get as far away as possible.


I was just in that space too. Spent a week with my girlfriends parents, first time I'd been to their house a few hours away.
First thing in the door, Faux News playing from two different TV, one for dad in the kitchen. One for mom in the living room, her computer always open on her lap to one maga site or another.
Her mom appears to have a case of political Tourettes, randomly spewing out talking points, apropos of nothing.

"What do you think about the gays (trans) playing girls sports and sharing bathrooms?"
And
"Biden is doing such a horrible job as president"
And
"I just know Biden stole Michigan (where they live) using all those blacks in Detroit"
And
"Who shoots the most blacks every day?"

This shit went on during meals, watching Jeapardy, playing scrabble.

She was able to bait me once, talking about the horrors of Biden deficit spending on stimulus and infrastructure. I ticked off all the deficit spending Trump did that I could remember.

She says, with petulance, "i never heard of any of that"

I replied, voice a bit raised, "because you only watch Fox news!" I walked out of the room.

This was on day one of 8. Sigh...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> I was just in that space too. Spent a week with my girlfriends parents, first time I'd been to their house a few hours away.
> First thing in the door, Faux News playing from two different TV, one for dad in the kitchen. One for mom in the living room, her computer always open on her lap to one maga site or another.
> Her mom appears to have a case of political Tourettes, randomly spewing out talking points, apropos of nothing.
> 
> ...


WTF are they gonna do when Trump is on trial and goes to prison? There should be a whole lot of freaking out going on there! Fox is gonna turn on Trump, sooner or later, they might have to switch channels.

Did they get vaccinated, or is it just a liberal hoax?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> I was just in that space too. Spent a week with my girlfriends parents, first time I'd been to their house a few hours away.
> First thing in the door, Faux News playing from two different TV, one for dad in the kitchen. One for mom in the living room, her computer always open on her lap to one maga site or another.
> Her mom appears to have a case of political Tourettes, randomly spewing out talking points, apropos of nothing.
> 
> ...


I imagine playing Scrabble with trump supporters isn’t much of a challenge.


----------



## smokinrav (Jul 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I imagine playing Scrabble with trump supporters isn’t much of a challenge.


No, definitely not lol, but my girlfriend is very good.


----------



## smokinrav (Jul 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> WTF are they gonna do when Trump is on trial and goes to prison? There should be a whole lot of freaking out going on there! Fox is gonna turn on Trump, sooner or later, they might have to switch channels.
> 
> Did they get vaccinated, or is it just a liberal hoax?


They claim they got vaccinated, but only because their church asked them too. After last week, I wouldn't be surprised if that's a lie.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> I was just in that space too. Spent a week with my girlfriends parents, first time I'd been to their house a few hours away.
> First thing in the door, Faux News playing from two different TV, one for dad in the kitchen. One for mom in the living room, her computer always open on her lap to one maga site or another.
> Her mom appears to have a case of political Tourettes, randomly spewing out talking points, apropos of nothing.
> 
> ...


Good luck man. You should offer to find out which of their 'friends' are just sock puppet trolls on whatever forum they use.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2021)

Donald is gonna use them up like a roll of toilet paper, wipe his ass with them and flush them down the toilet of history.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trump has a new nickname for McConnell as the former guy tries to boss 2022 Senate primary - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism 

*Trump has a new nickname for McConnell as the former guy tries to boss 2022 Senate primary*

Donald Trump on Saturday lashed out at Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) — and unveiled a new nickname for the GOP leader.

*"I see that the RINO Senator from Alabama, close friend of Old Crow Mitch McConnell, Richard Shelby, is pushing hard to have his 'assistant' fight the great Mo Brooks for his Senate seat," Trump said of GOP Senate hopeful Katie Britt.*

"She is not in any way qualified and is certainly not what our Country needs or not what Alabama wants," he argued.

"For Mitch McConnell to be wasting money on her campaign is absolutely outrageous. Vote for Mo Brooks! He stands for America First, and everything Alabama wants. He also has my Complete and Total Endorsement," Trump said.

In Alabama's 2017 special election, Trump lost twice. First he lost by endorsing interim Sen. Luther Strange in the GOP. Strange lost the primary to Roy Moore, who went on to lose the general election with Trump's backing.

Trump's endorsement of Brooks came the same day the Alabama Republican was accused of sedition and inciting violence during his speech before the Conservative Political Action Committee.



> Rep. Mo Brooks at CPAC: "Our choice is simple: we can surrender and submit, or we can fight back... Think for a m… https://t.co/8O4tn4JdNm


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 10, 2021)

As tiring as this party gets …. More clown antics exposed.
You Repubs ( MAGA ) are some really gullible fucks …. What is it gonna take to see the madness. ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 10, 2021)

Here is DUMBFUCK DON JR. *once again *running his crack fueled mouth …. * gets crickets 
Note : the sweaty drugged look and horse teeth 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413626171611250688


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 11, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here is DUMBFUCK DON JR. *once again *running his crack fueled mouth …. * gets crickets
> Note : the sweaty drugged look and horse teeth
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413626171611250688


All that was missing was the cane yanking him off stage.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2021)

South Dakota AG Claims His Crash Victim Wanted to Die


Jason Ravnsborg says the man he ran over and killed was suicidal and may have thrown himself in front of the car.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## printer (Jul 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> South Dakota AG Claims His Crash Victim Wanted to Die
> 
> 
> Jason Ravnsborg says the man he ran over and killed was suicidal and may have thrown himself in front of the car.
> ...


Alternate Facts folks, get them here. Get your Alternate Facts here folks.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2021)

Former GOP Hill aide pleads guilty in child porn case
 

Ruben Verastigui, 27, faces 12 years or more in prison under a deal with prosecutors.




www.politico.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> All that was missing was the cane yanking him off stage.


Oh man that would have been epic


----------



## printer (Jul 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> All that was missing was the cane yanking him off stage.


How about the pair?

*California event center drops plans to host Gaetz, Greene's 'America First' tour*
A California event center has dropped plans to host GOP Reps. Matt Gaetz (Fla.) and Marjorie Taylor Greene (Ga.) for an event on their “America First” tour after finding out the lawmakers were the speakers. 

Javad Mirtavoosi, general manager of Pacific Hills Banquet & Event Center, told The Orange County Register on Friday that when the July 17 event was first booked, the center expected it to be a “gathering.” 

“As soon as we found out who the speakers were we immediately canceled it,” Mirtavoosi told the local news outlet. 

Mirtavoosi declined to say whether the event was canceled because of political differences with the House lawmakers. Instead, he said, “We just thought it would be best for our facility to cancel.”

“We just want to stay clear of that,” he added, according to the Register. 

Flyers promoting the event began circulating on social media this week, including the name of the event center in Laguna Hills, located about 45 miles south of Los Angeles. 

Greene campaign spokesman Nick Dyer told the Register, “We’re very close to securing a location that will proudly host our America First Rally with Congresswoman Greene and Congressman Gaetz.” 








California event center drops plans to host Gaetz, Greene’s ‘America First’ tour


A California event center has dropped plans to host GOP Reps. Matt Gaetz (Fla.) and Marjorie Taylor Greene (Ga.) for an event on their “America First” tour after finding out the lawmakers were the …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2021)

Lauren Boebert & husband have a criminal record.

Lauren Boebert barely got her GED before going to Washington.

Lauren Boebert married her husband after he exposed his penis to a minor in a bowling alley.

Lauren Boebert & husband have both been arrested for domestic violence.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 11, 2021)

Pretend President and fake looking White House decorations …


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2021)

I hope he captures the GOP nomination from his cell in Sing sing NY. Let's see how fucked up America really is! Joe vs the convict, the White house vs the big house for 2024.

"The straw poll is an unscientific survey of attendees and is not reflective of broader Republican electorate.
But Trump topped the list of roughly a dozen candidates that included him with 70%, while Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis won the support of 21% in the informal survey.

DeSantis, who did not even draw a mention by name from Trump during the former President's recent rally in Florida, was the clear winner when Trump was not a contender.

DeSantis was backed by 68% of CPAC attendees in the second question omitting the former President on the informal poll, followed by former Secretary of State Mike Pompeo at 5% and Donald Trump Jr. at 4%. Trump's approval rating amongst CPAC attendees was 98%."
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Donald Trump wins the CPAC straw poll as attendees clamor for him to run again - CNNPolitics

*Trump wins the CPAC straw poll as attendees clamor for him to run again*

Dallas (CNN)Former President Donald Trump bathed in the adulation of an adoring crowd at the Conservative Political Action Conference Sunday as he easily won the informal straw poll of attendees when they were asked who they'd like to see run for the White House in 2024.

The political gathering normally serves as an audition for Republican presidential contenders, but the three-day session was yet another example of how Trump has effectively frozen the field more than three years before the next election as he teases another possible run.

Trump accused big tech companies of skewing the votes in the 2020 election through censorship and he chided the press for stating that there is no widespread evidence of voter fraud. He accused the "radical left" of cheating and called the 2020 election "a disgrace to our nation."

"We are truly being scorned and disrespected all over the world. Never forget that the radical left is not the majority in this country. We are the majority and it's not even close," Trump said as the crowd cheered and chanted "USA! USA! USA!"
Trump once again teased a 2024 run on Sunday: "I could have a nice, beautiful life and here I am on a Sunday in Texas." The crowd began to chant "Four more years! Four more years!"

Though Republicans are looking ahead to next year's midterm elections as they try to craft an effective line of attack against a popular President and his administration. But there was no issue more dominant at the CPAC gathering in Dallas than Trump's false claim that the 2020 election was fraudulent, even though there is no evidence of widespread voting fraud in last year's contest.

Trump accused Democrats of using the law and the powers of government to silence "their political opponents" and advance "the radical agenda of their party." He alluded to the fact that his former personal lawyer, Rudy Giuliani, has now had his law license suspended in Washington, DC, and also temporarily lost his license in New York after advancing election lies.
...


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 12, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Pretend President and fake looking White House decorations …


1. Trump and his trolls totally are pulling the PeeWee Herman troll about propaganda.

2. Trump is LARP'ing as POTUS which makes sense when his brandnamed hate mongers are LARP'ing as military/nazi's.


----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2021)

Here's what Mitch McConnell does for Kentucky. Anybody drink Kentucky whiskey? Y'all might wanna think agin'.






Edit; "I didn't vote for it, but you're all going to get a lot more money."

Mitch McConnell Admits Democrats Deserve All The Credit For $4 Billion Coming To Kentucky | HuffPost


----------



## xtsho (Jul 12, 2021)

Former House Speaker Dennis Hastert Transferred Out Of Prison


Federal records show that Hastert, who has spent more than a year in prison, has been moved to a re-entry facility in Chicago. Hastert has admitted to paying hush money to cover up sexual abuse.




www.npr.org













Prison Officially Over for Serial Child Molester Dennis Hastert


Nearly a month has passed since Dennis Hastert left the Minnesota prison where he lived for more than a year, and he is no longer under electronic monitoring.




www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2021)

If you write legislation, or vote for legislation that turns out to be unconstitutional, you shouldn't be allowed to hold office, because you clearly don't revere the oath you've sworn to.


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2021)

*Judge grills attorneys over lawsuit challenging Michigan election results: 'This is really fantastical'*
U.S. District Court Judge Linda Parker posed pointed questions for the attorneys who made baseless claims in court that widespread election fraud caused former President Trump to lose the state to President Biden.

Parker appeared concerned that the affidavits submitted by the plaintiffs' attorneys to support their election fraud claims may have violated the rules of professional conduct governing lawyers in federal court. 

"I need to point out here that my concern is that the counsel here have submitted affidavits that suggest and make the public believe that there was something wrong with the election and that is what this is all about," said the judge, who was appointed by former President Obama. "That's what these affidavits were designed to show, that there was something wrong in Michigan, there was something wrong in Wayne County."

Sidney Powell, an outspoken Trump ally who helped lead the nationwide legal effort, was defiant in the face of sanctions despite her claims being thrown out of court across the board.

"I have practiced law for 43 years and have never witnessed a proceeding like this," Powell said. "I take full responsibility for the pleadings in this case."

"We had a legal obligation to the country and to the electors to raise these issues," she added. "It is the duty of lawyers in the highest tradition of the practice of law to raise unpopular issues."

But Parker at times during the hearing appeared displeased with the evidence that was presented to her, suggesting that it was presented in bad faith and unworthy of being submitted in a court proceeding. At one point, the judge took issue with an affidavit from someone who said he saw two people hand plastic bags to Postal Service workers in Detroit and "considered" that they could have been improperly submitting ballots.

"I don't think I've really ever seen an affidavit that has made so many leaps," Parker said. "This is really fantastical. So my question to counsel here is how could any of you as officers of the court present this type of an affidavit?"








Judge grills attorneys over suit challenging Michigan results


A federal judge grilled attorneys involved in a lawsuit that sought to overturn Michigan’s election results during a hearing Monday over whether the lawyers should be sanctioned for their con…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Lauren Boebert & husband have a criminal record.
> 
> Lauren Boebert barely got her GED before going to Washington.
> 
> ...


'only the finest people'.


----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> 'only the finest people'.


"Does anybody know a good lawyer?"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2021)

Lin wood has a sanity hearing coming up and the Kraken lady needs one too.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lawyers retreat from pro-Trump election suit - POLITICO 

*Lawyers retreat from pro-Trump election suit*
*At a hearing on possible sanctions over the Michigan case, some attorneys downplayed their roles.*

The legal reckoning for attorneys who pushed former President Donald Trump’s spurious claims of election fraud advanced on Monday, with a federal court in Detroit holding a hearing on whether to impose sanctions over a suit filed last year seeking to decertify Joe Biden’s victory in Michigan and declare Trump the winner.

Two of the most prominent attorneys in the pro-Trump camp — Dallas-based Sidney Powell and Atlanta-based L. Lin Wood — are among the lawyers who brought the unsuccessful suit and whose conduct is under scrutiny by U.S. District Court Judge Linda Parker.

Another pair of attorneys facing possible sanctions in the case, Emily Newman and Julia Haller, served in a variety of Trump administration posts but appear to have left government late last year to aid Powell in the post-election litigation.

Parker’s tone during the hearing — which stretched to more than six hours — indicated that at least some of the lawyers involved in filing and pursuing the suit were likely to face sanctions from the court, although she did not say what kind of punishment she was mulling.

As the hearing opened Monday via videoconference, several lawyers sought to minimize their roles in the litigation. While Wood was listed as one of seven attorneys on the first iteration of the suit last November, he stressed to the judge that he wasn’t involved in preparing it.

“I played absolutely no role in the drafting of the complaint, just to be clear,” Wood told Parker. “I did not review any of the documents with respect to the complaint. My name was placed on there, but I had no involvement.”
Parker asked Wood directly whether he’d given permission for his name to be placed on the suit.

Under questioning from the judge, Powell said she believed she did get Wood’s consent to put his name on the suit. “I can’t imagine I would ever put his name on any pleading without understanding that he had given me permission to do that,” she said. “Might there have been a misunderstanding? It’s certainly possible.”

A lawyer for Newman, who worked in the Trump White House, the Department of Homeland Security and the U.S. Agency for Global Media, also distanced her from the Michigan litigation.

“My client was a contract lawyer working from home who spent maybe five hours on this matter,” said Thomas Buchanan. “She wasn’t really involved. … Her role is de minimis.”

While Powell and other lawyers were on the Zoom hearing, she dropped off the screen for a time, drawing a mild rebuke from the judge.

“Would you maintain the camera, Ms. Powell, please? I’d like to have everyone here,” Parker said.

Powell insisted the volume of the suit they filed last November was testament to the extent of research and investigation the attorneys did.

“We filed a massive and detailed complaint in federal court that doesn’t even require us to append affidavits to it,” Powell said. “The very fact we filed 960 pages of affidavits with the complaint shows due diligence on our part. … The only way to test that is in the crucible of a trial or an evidentiary hearing,” she added, noting that the judge had thus far denied such a hearing.

“Volume, certainly for this court, doesn’t equate with legitimacy or veracity,” Parker shot back.

The City of Detroit, which intervened as a defendant in the suit to defend the election results, triggered the sanctions process about six months ago by complaining that the case was frivolous and littered with untruths. The city’s motions asked Parker to impose monetary penalties on the lawyers in the case, to require them to pay the attorneys’ fees of the city and other defendants in the case, and to refer the lawyers for potential disbarment proceedings.

An attorney for the city, David Fink, said the initial filing in the case was garbled and unprofessional.

“What they filed in the first complaint in this case was an embarrassment to the legal profession,” Fink said. “It was sloppy. It was unreadable and it was mocked.”

In a motion last December urging punishment of Powell, Wood and others, the city’s legal team wrote: “If sanctions are not deserved in this case, it is hard to imagine a case where they would be.”
...


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2021)

*Texas AG to stop blocking critics on Twitter, ending First Amendment suit*
Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton (R) has unblocked critics on his Twitter account and agreed to not block anyone in the future, ending a First Amendment lawsuit against him.

The agreement was filed Friday in an Austin-based federal case brought against him by nine Twitter users who had been blocked from Paxton’s @KenPaxtonTX Twitter account after criticizing him or his policies. 

The plaintiffs, represented by the Knight First Amendment Institute at Columbia University and the American Civil Liberties Union of Texas, agreed to drop their suit as part of the deal. 

“We’re pleased that Attorney General Paxton has agreed to stop blocking people from his Twitter account simply because he doesn’t like what they have to say,” said Katie Fallow, an attorney at the Knight Institute. “Multiple courts have recognized that government officials who use their social media accounts for official purposes violate the First Amendment if they block people from those accounts on the basis of viewpoint. What Paxton was doing was unconstitutional.”








Texas AG to stop blocking critics on Twitter, ending First Amendment suit


Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton (R) has unblocked critics on his Twitter account and agreed to not block anyone in the future, ending a First Amendment lawsuit against him.The agreement…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 13, 2021)

*Abbott says Democratic lawmakers will be arrested when they return to Texas*
Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) on Monday said the Democratic lawmakers who left the state earlier that day to deny Republicans a quorum to convene a special legislative session and consider a sweeping elections reform bill will be arrested upon their return to the Lone Star State.

A majority of Texas House Democrats fled the state on a charter flight bound for Washington, D.C., on Monday in an effort to stop the passage of a measure that would overhaul the state’s election procedures, in addition to other controversial priorities backed by Abbott and Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick (R), during a special legislative session.

Members of the caucus carried out a similar effort in May, staging a walkout from the state House floor late one night to block the passage of the elections procedures bill, which would have restricted access to the ballot box.

The bill called for new limits on early voting and curbside voting, banned round-the-clock voting centers and voting facilities in outdoor structures like parking garages, eliminated straight-ticket voting and limited the use of drop boxes.

Abbott on Monday vowed to arrest the lawmakers who fled and hold them inside the state Capitol “until they get their job done.”








Abbott says Democratic lawmakers will be arrested when they return to Texas


Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) on Monday said the Democratic lawmakers who left the state earlier that day to deny Republicans a quorum to convene a special legislative session and consider a sweeping …




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

printer said:


> *Abbott says Democratic lawmakers will be arrested when they return to Texas*
> Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) on Monday said the Democratic lawmakers who left the state earlier that day to deny Republicans a quorum to convene a special legislative session and consider a sweeping elections reform bill will be arrested upon their return to the Lone Star State.
> 
> A majority of Texas House Democrats fled the state on a charter flight bound for Washington, D.C., on Monday in an effort to stop the passage of a measure that would overhaul the state’s election procedures, in addition to other controversial priorities backed by Abbott and Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick (R), during a special legislative session.
> ...


and that's the second time they did this to this bill, supposed the bill is part of what people call the "big lie"


----------



## printer (Jul 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and that's the second time they did this to this bill, supposed the bill is part of what people call the "big lie"


I wonder what law the Democrats broke to get arrested?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

printer said:


> I wonder what law the Democrats broke to get arrested?


from what i'm reading it says they broke Quorum...i'm not really understanding that part honestly.....









Can Texas Democrats be arrested for fleeing the state? What does it mean for the special session?


Here's what Texas House Democrats are trying to accomplish by leaving the state, and what it means for the 2021 Legislature's special session.



www.statesman.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2021)

well i can see why they walked out and why they're doing it this way.......this voting bill is bogus....









What's in the new voting restriction legislation introduced in the Texas House and Senate


Senate Bill 1 and House Bill 3 will be the starting points for the Legislature's efforts to tighten Texas voting laws. Here's what the bills would do.




www.texastribune.org





sb7









Texas SB7 | 2021-2022 | 87th Legislature


Bill Text (2021-05-30) Relating to election integrity and security, including by preventing fraud in the conduct of elections in this state; increasing criminal penalties; creating criminal offenses. [Point of order overruled Rule 13, Section 9(a)(2)]




legiscan.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

*Pro-Trump Election Attorneys Face Sanctions For Bogus Lawsuit*





A federal court in Detroit is considering whether to impose sanctions on attorneys including Sidney Powell and L. Lin Wood over a suit seeking to decertify Joe Biden’s victory in Michigan and declare Trump the winner.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 13, 2021)

Not directly related to any repub but here we have a lunatic trailer dumpling going bezerko at victoria secret. Gets caught trying to smack a customer realizes she got caught on vid and pretty much loses her fucking mind.

WARNING : High screeching , screaming and fake fainting.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Not directly related to any repub but here we have a lunatic trailer dumpling going bezerko at victoria secret. Gets caught trying to smack a customer realizes she got caught on vid and pretty much loses her fucking mind.
> 
> WARNING : High screeching , screaming and fake fainting.


everyone knows you can't bring back online orders to the store at Victoria Secret.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> everyone knows you can't bring back online orders to the store at Victoria Secret.


How in the hell would i *know *that ? …. Lol. 
I’m a dude.

LOL


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> How in the hell would i *know *that ? …. Lol.
> I’m a dude.
> 
> LOL


well the point is nobody knows it. my friend from work and i had lunch together and she had a return that she got online. it turned into drama that pretty much rivaled that chick. ah the memories of shopping in-person.


----------



## printer (Jul 13, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Not directly related to any repub but here we have a lunatic trailer dumpling going bezerko at victoria secret. Gets caught trying to smack a customer realizes she got caught on vid and pretty much loses her fucking mind.
> 
> WARNING : High screeching , screaming and fake fainting.


That said, she may actually have mental issues. Should she get away with stuff because of it? No. But posted online? In one way it could bring up a discussion of mental illness, on the other hand I am not so sure it is a good thing for the crazy white lady. But it is a public place. Would have liked to see the time before the recording to see her state of mind then. The hospital I worked at had three floors of mental health patients, I do feel sorry for them. If she is just some pampered little girl, not so much.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Not directly related to any repub but here we have a lunatic trailer dumpling going bezerko at victoria secret. Gets caught trying to smack a customer realizes she got caught on vid and pretty much loses her fucking mind.
> 
> WARNING : High screeching , screaming and fake fainting.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 13, 2021)

And the oscar goes to …….

Stupid phony bitch in … “ Mall Rats 3 “


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> And the oscar goes to …….
> 
> Stupid phony bitch in … “ Mall Rats 3 “


She could just be disabled and undiagnosed/untreated due to our lack of a mental health response thanks to Reagan and the Republicans defunding it in the 80's.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 13, 2021)

Seems a bit sketch as soon as she realizes she is on video ( 4k no less ) that the over the top antics happen. Sure there are plenty of people running around with various issues but looks my kids saying they didn’t eat cupcakes and have fit with frosting on face.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

Desperation, panic and stupidity are a bad combination, man these guys are dense!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eric Trump 'Flipped Out' at Trump Campaign Staff in the White House on Election Night: Book (businessinsider.com) 

*Eric Trump 'flipped out' and yelled at campaign staff on election night after he'd predicted they'd win 322 electoral votes, book says*


Eric Trump yelled at campaign data analysts as results came in on election night, a new book says.
He had predicted the night before that his father would win with 322 electoral votes, the book says.
"We pay you to do this," he reportedly yelled at staffers. "How can this be happening?"
Eric Trump, the former president's son, "flipped out" and yelled at his father's campaign data analysts at the White House as results came in on election night, an excerpt from a new book by the Washington Post reporters Carol Leonnig and Philip Rucker said.

He had predicted to friends the night before that his father would win reelection with 322 electoral votes, and he was upset that campaign staffers were reporting otherwise, the excerpt from "I Alone Can Fix It: Donald J. Trump's Catastrophic Final Year" said.

"We pay you to do this," he reportedly yelled at staffers in the White House's Map Room, which had been transformed into a Trump campaign war room. "How can this be happening?"

The excerpt suggested he was confused about how votes could continue to be counted through election night as states processed an unprecedented number of absentee ballots, work that some state legislatures had delayed until Election Day.

"The election is being stolen," Eric was quoted as saying. "Where are these votes coming from? How is this legit?"
Joe Biden ultimately won with 306 electoral votes to Trump's 232. He trounced Trump in the popular vote by more than 7 million votes.

The journalist Michael Wolff also reported in his new book, "Landslide: The Final Days of the Trump Presidency," out on Tuesday, that Eric "grilled" staffers after Fox News called Arizona for Biden before the other networks had. "Where are these votes in Arizona coming from? How is this happening?" he was quoted as saying. "You said we were good."

The ex-president's eldest son, Donald Trump Jr., was just as confident that his dad would win reelection and assured others on election night that "there's no way we lose" to Biden, Leonnig and Rucker wrote.

The president similarly yelled at staffers as his leads in key states like Pennsylvania shrank throughout the night, Leonnig and Rucker reported.

"Why are they still counting votes?" Trump said to his deputy campaign manager, Justin Clark, according to the excerpt. "The election's closed. Are they counting ballots that came in afterward? What the hell is going on?"

Spokespeople for Trump and Eric denied yelling at staffers, Leonnig and Rucker wrote.

In a speech from the White House on election night, Trump falsely claimed that the election had been rigged and that he'd won states including Georgia, Michigan, and Pennsylvania that were then too close to call.

"This is a fraud on the American public," Trump said, beginning months of lies about the election results. "This is an embarrassment to our country. We were getting ready to win this election. Frankly, we did win this election."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

Slow news week, so a good time to release a book or two to make some news and drum up sales.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Drunken Giuliani urged Trump to ‘just say we won’ on election night, book says | Books | The Guardian

*Drunken Giuliani urged Trump to ‘just say we won’ on election night, book says*
*As key states started to slip away from Trump, Rudy Giuliani repeatedly urged former president to lie, according to new book*

A drunken Rudy Giuliani repeatedly urged Donald Trump to “just say we won” on election night last November, according to a new book, even as key states started to slip away from the president and defeat by Joe Biden drew near.

The former mayor of New York was then acting as Trump’s personal attorney, a role in which he had fueled Trump’s first impeachment and would later lead hapless attempts to prove Trump’s lie that his defeat was the result of electoral fraud.

According to Carol Leonnig and Philip Rucker of the Washington Post, authors of the forthcoming I Alone Can Fix It: Donald J Trump’s Catastrophic Final Year, Giuliani approached senior Trump aides early on election night at the White House.

“What’s happening in Michigan?” he asked.

The campaign manager, Bill Stepien, chief of staff, Mark Meadows, and senior adviser Jason Miller told him it was too early to know.

“Just say we won,” Giuliani said.

The aides said it was the same in Pennsylvania.

“Just say we won,” Giuliani said.

“Giuliani’s grand plan,” the authors report, “was to just say Trump won, state after state, based on nothing. Stepien, Miller and Meadows thought his argument was both incoherent and irresponsible.”

Meadows reportedly responded, angrily: “We can’t do that. We can’t.”

But Trump did.

Leonnig and Rucker, co-authors of another Trump bestseller, A Very Stable Genius, report that Giuliani refused to accept the early call of Arizona, another key state, by Fox News.

“Just go declare victory right now,” Giuliani reportedly told a furious Trump. “You’ve got to go declare victory now.”

At 2am, Trump walked into the East Room.

“This is a fraud on the American public,” he said. “This is an embarrassment to our country. We were getting ready to win this election. Frankly, we did win this election. We did win this election.”

Trump’s words gave a title to another author in the crowded field of Trump-based reportage and tell-all, Michael Bender of the Wall Street Journal. His book, Frankly, We Did Win This Election, and a third by Michael Wolff, Landslide, provide similar accounts of Giuliani’s behaviour and inebriation at key moments.

In his remarks in the East Room, Trump laid the ground for his “big lie” about electoral fraud, the failed legal efforts to prove it, and the deadly assault on the US Capitol on 6 January.

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2021/jul/09/frankly-we-did-win-this-election-review-donald-trump-hitler

“This is a very big moment,” he said. “This is a major fraud in our nation. We want the law to be used in a proper manner … To me, this is a very sad moment, and we will win this. And as far as I’m concerned, we already have won it.”

Who wins the battle of the Trump bestsellers remains to be seen. Leonnig and Rucker, both Pulitzer prize winners, would seem well-placed. Their account is drier in style than those by Wolff and Bender but still contains entertaining nuggets from the bizarre last days of a bizarre presidency.

Of Giuliani, now barred from practising law in New York and Washington DC, an anonymous adviser is quoted as saying: “It’s hard to be the responsible parent when there’s a cool uncle around taking the kid to the movies and driving him around in a Corvette.

“When we say the president can’t say that, being responsible is not the easiest place to be when you’ve got people telling the president what he wants to hear. It’s hard to tell the president no. It’s not an enviable place to be.”


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Seems a bit sketch as soon as she realizes she is on video ( 4k no less ) that the over the top antics happen. Sure there are plenty of people running around with various issues but looks my kids saying they didn’t eat cupcakes and have fit with frosting on face.


lmao yeah, nothing like realizing your entire life is about to change because you are Karen'ing and are going to become a viral video.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2021)

I truly believe that a few of the trolls here are on the spectrum, they were targeted for radicalization online.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 14, 2021)

"Republicans like Kevin McCarthy quoting Martin Luther King Jr. Is the equivalent of Satan quoting scripture."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2021)

Top credit rating agency warns Trump’s ‘failure to concede’ and GOP voter suppression could tank US AAA status - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism 

*Top credit rating agency warns Trump’s ‘failure to concede’ and GOP voter suppression could tank US AAA status*

_Outlook Negative"_

One of the "Big Three" credit reporting agencies that rate government bonds and securities on Tuesday issued a warning that the U.S. could lose its coveted AAA status over issues currently hanging over American democracy.

In a "rating action commentary" published just minutes after markets closed Fitch Ratings said it "has affirmed the United States' Long-Term Foreign Currency Issuer Default Rating (IDR) at 'AAA,'" but warned: "The Rating Outlook is Negative."

Why?

In a word, Trump.

"The failure of the former president to concede the election and the events surrounding the certification of the results of the presidential election in Congress in January, have no recent parallels in other very highly rated sovereigns," Fitch declared, explaining its negative outlook warning. "The redrafting of election laws in some states could weaken the political system, increasing divergence between votes cast and party representation. These developments underline an ongoing risk of lack of bipartisanship and difficulty in formulating policy and passing laws in Congress."

Fitch also suggested it does not see President Joe Biden getting the support he needs from Congress to fully fund his American Jobs Plan and American Families Plan.

The ratings agency also praised President Biden.

"The economy has recovered much more rapidly than expected, helped by policy stimulus and the roll-out of the vaccination program, which has allowed economic reopening."

And it cited as one of three possible reason for a downgrade, "A deterioration in governance quality that undermines the integrity of the U.S. political system, with potential negative implications for the effectiveness of the government and institutions in managing the economy and absorbing adverse shocks."

CNN's Jim Sciutto said in response to the news, "I don't think Americans are aware of how much the assault on democracy frightens allies and cheers adversaries. US soft power is built on confidence in the system and that confidence - at home and abroad - has been shaken."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 14, 2021)

Well looks like piers Morgan ( pompous pile of shit that he is ) will most likely get the axe for this.
Cannot fathom how stupid people are …. No pity on this asshole.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B7mxCiSgaPg/


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Top credit rating agency warns Trump’s ‘failure to concede’ and GOP voter suppression could tank US AAA status - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism
> 
> *Top credit rating agency warns Trump’s ‘failure to concede’ and GOP voter suppression could tank US AAA status*
> 
> ...


nice! our country has Trump's credit rating now.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 14, 2021)

I just don’t get why we cannot just blow this thing wide open and round up all these knuckleheads.
WHY prolong it ? …… Day after DAY , We get more bits and pieces of the lie puzzle , ALL leading back to the orange turd.
RUDY is pretty much as deeply involved as one could get. 21st century was supposed be flying cars , rocket packs and robot cops .
Now we get looneys with shoe polish scalps , avocado toast and freaks wearing yeezy crocs. First time tunnel experiment , I’m going fuck this shit.

Here we get some insight on the Big Bang beginning of the big lie. Jeezus they used string up fuckers for cattle rustling , what gives ? 
I need a drink …


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 14, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> I just don’t get why we cannot just blow this thing wide open and round up all these knuckleheads.
> WHY prolong it ? …… Day after DAY , We get more bits and pieces of the lie puzzle , ALL leading back to the orange turd.
> RUDY is pretty much as deeply involved as one could get. 21st century was supposed be flying cars , rocket packs and robot cops .
> Now we get looneys with shoe polish scalps , avocado toast and freaks wearing yeezy crocs. First time tunnel experiment , I’m going fuck this shit.
> ...


Im guessing because of about 25 million people (give or take a few million) are utterly brainwashed and a huge danger to society because they are fully sold into his cult.

In their minds the (insert propaganda term describing 'them') is trying to hurt whatever it is that they care about, and everyone is out to get them level of paranoia.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 14, 2021)

Solution …


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2021)

looks like we have a re-sentence for Tiger King..so Joe Exotic should be back soon.









'Tiger King' Joe Exotic will be resentenced after a court order


Joseph Maldonado-Passage, known as Joe Exotic on the 2020 Netflix docuseries "Tiger King: Murder, Mayhem and Madness," will be resentenced, according to a court opinion filed Wednesday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 14, 2021)

Lazy fuck trump can’t even pen an original endorsement for watters book … plagiarism caught.
*No big beautiful words ? 
Yuge words ? *

Sad


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415378482301792257


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2021)

on Caitlin Jenner..'these people have only one speed..hatey miles an hour'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2021)

*Calling Out Trump, Phony 'Undecided' Voters & Social Media With David Sedaris*





Best-selling author and New Yorker magazine humorist David Sedaris is known for his goofy, incisive essays. In this extended interview with MSNBC's Ari Melber, Sedaris weighs in on politics, why he thinks the media's obsession with so-called undecided voters is a sham, and how he personally lobbied a taxi driver to vote against Trump.


----------



## printer (Jul 16, 2021)

*Rep. Nunes Still Hopeful Durham Report Sends People to Jail*
Rep. Devin Nunes, R-Calif., said any report compiled by special counsel John Durham on the origins and conduct of the Russian investigation "may not be as broad as we want it to be."

Nunes, the ranking member on the House Intelligence Committee, told the Sara Carter Show podcast that he remained confident in Durham's probe, which largely has been concealed from public view.

"I'm still positive, and I guess I have to be, that people are going to go to jail, and they are going to be prosecuted for the Russia grand fiasco and the Russia hoax," Nunes said on the Thursday podcast.

"It may not be as broad as we want it to be, but look, there are some major perpetrators. I think, as you and everybody else know, we’ve made over 14 criminal referrals. That doesn’t mean 14 individuals. That means 14 different criminal referrals involving multiple individuals."

Nunes added that bad behavior determined not to be criminal would provide congressional overseers reason to make changes they see fit, the Washington Examiner reported.

Nunes said Durham "has the power," and therefore, his inquiry "shouldn't be corrupted."

If Garland were to inhibit Durham's efforts in any way, "That would be a big issue, especially if Republicans get control back of the Congress because we have subpoena power," Nunes said.








Rep. Nunes Still Hopeful Durham Report Sends People to Jail


Rep. Devin Nunes, R-Calif., said any report compiled by special counsel John Durham on the origins and conduct of the Russian investigation "may not be as broad as we want it to be." Nunes...




www.newsmax.com





Still looking for the Deep State. "Not as broad as we want it to be" We still want to nail Hillary and Obama but have not found evidence yet.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2021)

printer said:


> *Rep. Nunes Still Hopeful Durham Report Sends People to Jail*
> Rep. Devin Nunes, R-Calif., said any report compiled by special counsel John Durham on the origins and conduct of the Russian investigation "may not be as broad as we want it to be."
> 
> Nunes, the ranking member on the House Intelligence Committee, told the Sara Carter Show podcast that he remained confident in Durham's probe, which largely has been concealed from public view.
> ...


let us know when you find it


----------



## printer (Jul 16, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> let us know when you find it


Almost a year late. Either he is overwhelmed with evidence or is having a hard time finding any.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 16, 2021)

Guess Mike *Tardell *( Lindell ) has already begun to walk back the august trumpian rapture.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 16, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> looks like we have a re-sentence for Tiger King..so Joe Exotic should be back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw his tigers! He should fight a tiger for his freedom, good with whatever outcome.

The evolution and understanding of the term Karen is interesting. Started as bitchy lady wanting to talk to the manager all the time, then the haircut became part of it, then it became racist white ladies OR racist white ladies referring to ladies that they thought were bitchy with their wokeness or uprightness, and I have also seen it used just in reference to just the haircut like a mullet.

Edit: doh, poked I here to mock Lindsay Graham saying he would go to war for chic filet. Man I hate that guy, what a schmuck. 









Lindsey Graham said he'd 'go to war' to defend Chick-fil-A in Notre Dame culture war clash


Sen. Lindsey Graham this week injected himself into a dispute at the University of Notre Dame, where some students briefly opposed an effort to open a Chick-fil-A over its owners' religious positions, in the Republican senator's latest effort to seize upon a culture war issue to score points...




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 16, 2021)

* SIGH


----------



## mooray (Jul 16, 2021)

I gotta get the fuck out of here before 11/24.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I saw his tigers! He should fight a tiger for his freedom, good with whatever outcome.
> 
> The evolution and understanding of the term Karen is interesting. Started as bitchy lady wanting to talk to the manager all the time, then the haircut became part of it, then it became racist white ladies OR racist white ladies referring to ladies that they thought were bitchy with their wokeness or uprightness, and I have also seen it used just in reference to just the haircut like a mullet.
> 
> ...


I think of it a step further as just anyone acting like a fool in public because they are overstimulated/crazy/racist/etc.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 16, 2021)

Guess Trump / Bill Oreilly are planning a 4 stop tour …
The Loser Tour . Note the amount of Available ( unsold lol ) in blue … grey area mostly “ not part “ of available seating. $100 per pop average with a ridiculous $8500 *meet and greet *with the tards for photo op. Stop giving this imbecile money.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Guess Trump / Bill Oreilly are planning a 4 stop tour …
> The Loser Tour . Note the amount of Available ( unsold lol ) in blue … grey area mostly “ not part “ of available seating. $100 per pop average with a ridiculous $8500 *meet and greet *with the tards for photo op. Stop giving this imbecile money.
> 
> View attachment 4945225












(just incase people don't get this meme)


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4945229
> 
> 
> (just incase people don't get this meme)


'what would it hurt humoring him for this brief period of time?'


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2021)

too late freak..Q4 is coming.









GOP governor's vaccination tour reveals depths of distrust


TEXARKANA, Ark. (AP) — Free lottery tickets for those who get vaccinated had few takers. Free hunting and fishing licenses didn't change many minds either. And this being red-state Arkansas, mandatory vaccinations are off the table.




apnews.com





you know..if they give out smokes..


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2021)

‘A madman with millions of followers’: what the new Trump books tell us | Books | The Guardian 

*A madman with millions of followers’: what the new Trump books tell us*

Books show how close the US came to disaster, and document an unprecedented moment in US history that is not yet over

I Alone Can Fix It: Trump as wannabe Führer
This week, the Guardian reported that what are assessed to be leaked Kremlin documents describe Donald Trump as an “impulsive, mentally unstable and unbalanced individual”. Vladimir Putin, the documents say, therefore decided to assist Trump’s rise to power in 2016 as a way to weaken America. 

Five years on, as America digests a string of bombshell revelations about the last days of Trump’s presidency pulled from a string of new books, Russia’s judgment seems born out.

Taken together, these Trump books show just how close the US came to disaster amid stark warnings from military leaders and almost unprecedented fears of an attempted coup. They also revealed new and shocking claims about Trump and his inner circle, including praise for Hitler and an apparent desire to have protesters shot.

In Nightmare Scenario, Yasmeen Abutaleb and Damian Paletta of the Washington Post show how Trump failed to cope with the coronavirus pandemic. Trump, they report, wanted to send infected Americans to Guantánamo Bay and seemed to hope Covid would take out his national security adviser.

In Landslide, Michael Wolff’s second sequel to Fire and Fury, the book that birthed the genre, Trump is shown isolated and unhinged in the White House, pushed to extremes by Rudy Giuliani before, during and after his supporters’ deadly attack on the Capitol. He also reports – and Fox News denies – that Rupert Murdoch personally approved the early call of Arizona which signaled Trump’s defeat with a pithy “Fuck him”.

In Frankly, We Did Win This Election, Michael Bender reports the 2020 campaign in exhaustive detail. He also tells us Trump believed Adolf Hitler “did a lot of good things”, wanted to “execute” whichever aide leaked news of his retreat to a White House bunker as anti-racism protests raged last summer, and told his top general to “just shoot” those demonstrating in Lafayette Square outside.

In I Alone Can Fix It, Carol Leonnig and Philip Rucker show that general, Mark Milley, resisting Trump but fearing a “Reichstag moment”, a coup by supporters of a president preaching “the gospel of the Führer”. Four days later, on 6 January this year, Trump supporters did storm the US Capitol, seeking to overturn the election, looking for lawmakers to capture and kill.

The two Pulitzer-winning Washington Post reporters also report that Vice-President Mike Pence defied his own Secret Service agents and refused to leave the Capitol as it came under attack. They even show Milley reassuring the speaker of the House, Nancy Pelosi, that Trump will not be allowed to use nuclear weapons. So, on Friday, did Susan Glasser of the New Yorker, whose Trump book will come out _next _year. For good measure, Glasser also reported Milley’s efforts to stop Trump attacking Iran.

To the reader, America really did come to the brink of disaster.

Asked for Trump’s thoughts, a spokesperson directed the Guardian to a statement issued on 9 July, before some of the most alarming revelations were public. The interviews he sat for were “a total waste of time”, Trump said, as the authors were “bad people” who “write whatever they want to write”.

But Trump did respond to Leonnig and Rucker – also authors of a bestseller on the start of his presidency, A Very Stable Genius. Denying their reporting, he said Gen Milley should be “impeached, or court-martialed and tried” and called Pelosi “a known nut job”.

Tara Setmayer, a former Republican strategist now a senior adviser with the anti-Trump Lincoln Project, told the Guardian such statements were “the rantings of a raving madman”.

“But he’s a madman with millions of followers, including powerful elected members of the United States government.”

Therein lies the rub. Many Trump books report important news. Many trade in salacious gossip. But all in some way document a moment in US history that is unprecedented – and which has not ended.

Trump retains control of a party committed to advancing his lie that his defeat was the result of electoral fraud and to attacking the voting rights of opponents. It is therefore important, Setmayer said, for the media to continue to cover both Trump and the avalanche of books about him.

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2021/jul/12/landslide-review-michael-wolff-donald-trump-book-
“It is unconscionable given his behavior that the Republicans would give him the time of day,” she said. “He should be a political pariah. But it’s important to frame it all in the proper context, to point out when he’s not telling the truth. And as long as that’s done, then I think you have to continue to show what he’s doing.”

*The chase*
Trump is not a reader but he knows what is written about him. According to Politico, earlier this month he woke to news – broken by the Guardian – of the passage in Bender’s book in which he is reported to have praised Hitler.

Trump again denied the remark, Politico said, but also told an adviser: “That doesn’t mean [former chief of staff] John Kelly didn’t tell Mike Bender that. That doesn’t mean other people didn’t say it.”

Former aides jockey to tell their sides of the story. Pence and Jared Kushner, Trump’s son-in-law-cum-adviser, have signed deals for memoirs. Trump has even claimed to be writing his own book, news that prompted leading agents and publishers to reach for their very longest bargepoles, with which not to publicly touch it.

Most influential Trump world figures have spoken on or off the record. As one former aide told Politico: “It’s fraught right now as to who is telling the truth. They’re all trying to go back in time and curate their own images.” All have reason to be cautious. Trump remains powerful – and angry.

“Nobody had ever heard of some of these people that worked for me in DC,” he said in yet another statement this week, adding: “For the first time in their lives they feel like ‘something special’, not the losers that they are – and they talk, talk, talk!”
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2021)

continued...
Portrayals of key meetings and moments fuel the new Trump books, all written in a style made famous by Bob Woodward, the Post veteran whose own third Trump book is due out in September. Drawn from anonymous sources, scenes are reproduced as if the reporter is in the room, quotes reported verbatim. It all adds up to a tempting prize for other journalists, jockeying to scoop the hot new read.

Keith Urbahn is a former speechwriter and Pentagon chief of staff who co-founded Javelin, a leading Washington literary agency. He told the Guardian: “Over the last year, various editors have told us they’re skeptical, that the demand that we saw in the last few years of the Trump presidency for political books was necessarily going to decline as soon as he was out of office.

“And our thesis was that it wouldn’t. Maybe it would diminish a little bit. But that the desire to understand this critical period of history was going to continue. And I do think that’s been proven.”

A glance at the Amazon bestseller list suggested Urbahn was right. Leonnig and Rucker led the way, days before publication, with Wolff third and Bender fourth after a few days on sale. Pro-Trump books by Mark Levin and Jesse Waters filled out the top five.

The presence of the two Fox News hosts echoed a note of caution from Setmayer. Deep reportage of the excesses of Trump, she said, “further confirms to the 80-plus million who voted for Joe Biden that they made the right choice. Clearly.”

“But you had over 74 million people who still voted for Donald Trump. Does it make a difference to them? I fear that for the large majority of those people, it does not. If anything, it further entrenches them in this idea that Donald Trump was somehow the victim, that the ‘deep state’ was indeed after him. And I’m not quite sure how you ever break through to those people.”

Most likely, the publishing world never will. But as Urbahn said, plenty of other readers “look back on the Trump era with a mixture of anger, surprise and shock. I think the books are a great way to make sense of that history in ways the daily drumbeat of news stories and tweets does not. It’s not possible. Only books are really a way of doing that.”

*The record*
Journalism, so the cliche goes, is the first draft of history. Books based on journalism are therefore seen as the second.

Setmayer said: “I think that the books by the more credible journalists are doing that, versus the more salacious ones. We can let history be the judge.”

Asked to judge, the historian Sidney Blumenthal, a Clinton aide turned Lincoln biographer, warned that the history the books are trying to write is not yet over.

“It would be complacent to regard this as something comfortably in the past,” he said. “The insurrection Trump organised and coordinated and had paid for revealed weaknesses in the system that the entire Republican party now is devoted to exploiting, through not only voter suppression but future election suppression.

“All this demonstrates how dangerous Trump remains.”

And why books about him sell.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2021)

If anyone hasn’t heard it today ….. Fuck Trump and his Troop of Tards


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 18, 2021)

*Eric M. Lipman, the Florida Elections Commission general counsel arrested on child porn charges.










Tallahassee Man Indicted For Conspiracy To Produce, Distribute, Possess, And Receive Child Pornography







www.justice.gov




*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks like this crop is just as loony as their parents and about as committed to democracy, behold the young fascists trying to do democracy.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
College Republicans in disarray after 'stolen' election — and the Texas chapter might secede - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism 

*College Republicans in disarray after 'stolen' election — and the Texas chapter might secede*

College Republicans are facing disharmony in their ranks after Courtney Britt was elected chair of the College Republican National Committee, the National Review reports.

The election's legitimacy has been challenged after "only about 60 percent of CRNC affiliates were allowed to cast ballots.

Britt reportedly "spent much of the day, however, voting not to allow numerous states — which had been sidelined over disputed credentialing issues — representation in the chairman's race. It is widely believed that [Judah] Waxelbaum would have had a sizable majority had all 52 eligible federations cast ballots. Just over 30 were actually allowed to."

Allegations of voter fraud were rampant.

"At one point, a debate broke out over Arkansas being stripped of its votes last Sunday under allegations of voter fraud in its state chairman election; the state's actual party chairman has weighed in on the matter, assuring the CRNC that everything was on the up and up. Nevertheless, Britt — a graduate of Richmond Law School — argued that the state should remain disenfranchised since it hadn't presented evidence that fraud had not occurred," the National Review explained.

The feud is expect to continue.

"Now, the theater of battle shifts. Britt will take over in 72 hours, but her organization may be significantly smaller by then. Within minutes of her election, both the New York and Texas federations announced that they would be meeting to discuss secession," the publication reported.

The National Review quoted Brandon Kiser, chairman of the Texas federation, who argued the election had been stolen.

"I don't want to get into the details of this stolen election. My focus now is on TXFCR, our chapters, our members, and our future. Texas doesn't tolerate corruption and fraud. We are going to vote on leaving the CRNC to ensure moral leadership of our organization, and a focus on winning in 2022," Kiser said.

The backlash against the national organization may continue to grow.

"Students from multiple other federations have also told National Review that they are considering leaving. One person connected with the Waxelbaum campaign implied that Florida and California are likely to withdraw from the CRNC. That would mean the organization would lack representation in the four largest states," the National Review reported.


> College Republicans Poised for Splinter after ‘Stolen’ Election My latest @NRO https://t.co/v6PSZKv96h
> — Isaac Schorr (@Isaac Schorr) 1626570535.0


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 18, 2021)

Gaetz destroyed ….. PEDOPHILE , PEDOPHILE , PEDOPHILE ( * crowd chants )


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 18, 2021)

Orange Skidmark is moaning and groaning once again …..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416429020158246919


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

Pence isn't enough of a "killer" for the the base, he's a conventional establishment republican, they want someone far more radical than him! They need someone as POTUS who will break the law, constitution and democracy and desperate Donald, a sociopath with nothing to lose who was sensitive to their deep desires fit the bill perfectly. Considering he's a morally corrupt, elitist city slicker from NY city who was a democrat made no difference at all, Donald blew the dog whistle through a bullhorn.

These extremist might make up 30% of the party, but they vote in primaries and almost half the party are somewhat sympathetic and willing to believe any bullshit at all. The republicans are now auto selecting sociopaths as candidates, they are the only ones who can give the extreme elements what they want. We see them arise in the racist and gerrymandered districts and states, with the likes of MTG, Gaetz, Jordan, Gomhert, Cruz and a host of others, in a veritable rogues gallery of corrupt, treasonous and vile GOP congress people. Corruption arises with racism and bigotry as conmen seek to take advantage of stupidity in a race to the bottom, just blow the dog whistle and they will come running.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pence flatlines as 2024 field takes shape - POLITICO

*Pence flatlines as 2024 field takes shape*
*“There are some Trump supporters who think he’s the anti-Christ,” said one Iowa GOP official. *

DES MOINES, Iowa — Mike Pence was met by a respectful, even warm, crowd in his first trip back to Iowa since the election. Republicans at a picnic in the northwestern corner of the state stood and clapped for him on Friday. In Des Moines later that afternoon, a ballroom full of Christian conservatives did the same.

He was “honorable,” a “man of faith,” attendees at the annual Family Leadership Summit said. Evangelical leader Bob Vander Plaats called him “a very consistent conservative voice in Congress and then as governor, and then as vice president.”

What few people said they saw in Pence, however, was the Republican nominee for president in 2024.

Many Iowa Republicans had seen the results of the most recent Conservative Political Action Conference straw poll, released just days earlier, in which Pence flatlined, drawing no more than 1 percent support. Before that, they’d watched the video of Pence getting heckled and called a “traitor” at a major gathering of conservatives in Florida last month.
“I don’t imagine he’d have a whole lot of support,” said Raymond Harre, vice chair of the GOP in eastern Iowa’s Scott County. “There are some Trump supporters who think he’s the anti-Christ.”

Harre said Pence “did a good job as vice president,” and he called the vitriol directed at him “kind of nutty.” Still, he said, “I don’t see him overcoming the negatives.”

Six months after he left the vice presidency, that is the prevailing view at the grassroots and among the GOP political class. By most accounts, both here and nationally, Pence is dead in the early waters of 2024.

“Who?” Doug Gross, a Republican operative who was a chief of staff to former Iowa Gov. Terry Branstad, replied flatly when asked about Pence. “It’s just, where would you place him? … With Trumpsters, he didn’t perform when they really wanted him to perform, so he’s DQ’d there. Then you go to the evangelicals, they have plenty of other choices.”

At the moment, Pence occupies a political no-man’s land. Vocal elements of Trump’s base remain furious at him for his refusal to reject the results of the November election, despite him having no authority to do so. Moderates, meanwhile, see too little distance between Pence and the president he catered to for four years. They’re wary the association may turn off the independents and suburban women Trump hemorrhaged in 2018 and again in 2020.

At 62 — and with several contenders in their 40s — Pence is too old to represent a new generation of Republican leadership. His deep well of support among Christian conservatives, which served as a critical validator for Trump, will matter less in a field where the religious right has other candidates to pick from.

“He’s got to justify to the Trumpistas why he isn’t Judas Iscariot, and then he’s got to demonstrate to a bunch of other Republicans why he hung out with someone they perceive to be a nutjob,” said Sean Walsh, a Republican strategist who worked in the Reagan and George H.W. Bush White Houses and on several presidential campaigns.

Describing Pence as “caught in between” those competing factions, Walsh said, “I just think it is an awfully tough, tough hill for him to climb.”

After hecklers greeted Pence at the Faith and Freedom Coalition event in Florida last month, organizers of a speaker series in one early nominating state decided to hold off on inviting him. They were sympathetic to Pence, but fearful he’d be embarrassed by a similar reception there, according to a source involved in the decision.

Three years before an election — and especially for someone with Pence’s name recognition and expansive donor and political network — no campaign is irredeemable. But not since another former vice president from Indiana, Dan Quayle, ran for president in 2000, has such a prominent Republican politician’s pre-presidential campaign seemed more forlorn.

“I really like him,” said Carmine Boal, a former Iowa state representative who chairs the Northside Conservatives group in Ankeny. But Pence, she said, just doesn’t have “the wow factor.”

“You have to have something that just reaches out and grabs people where they’re at,” she said. “Pence just seems a little cool and removed.”

Even if that demeanor might not fit the moment, Pence, a former Indiana governor, still possesses the traits of a formidable candidate. If Trump doesn’t run again in 2024 — the only scenario in which most credible contenders would likely enter the race — Pence would have the benefit of familiarity to Republican voters, a reliably conservative record and relationships forged during time in Congress, in the Trump administration and while sharing a ticket with Trump on two presidential campaigns.

A national survey of GOP voters by Republican pollster Tony Fabrizio last week placed Pence at 15 percent, far behind Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, but second in a presidential primary field without Trump competing. After returning to the speaking circuit in recent months, Pence drew appreciative crowds in the early nominating states of New Hampshire and South Carolina. In Sioux County, Iowa, on Friday — where Trump pulled nearly 83 percent of the vote last year — freshman GOP Rep. Randy Feenstra had Pence headline his inaugural family picnic.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

‘It’s chilling what is happening’: a rightwing backlash to Biden takes root in Republican states | US politics | The Guardian 

*‘It’s chilling what is happening’: a rightwing backlash to Biden takes root in Republican states*

*Biden may be president but Republican-controlled states are busy introducing reams of legislation that is anything but progressive*

In his inaugural address in January, Joe Biden promised to use his presidency to “restore the soul of America”. He would unite the nation, defuse “anger, resentment and hatred”, and lead Americans back to a world where they treated “each other with dignity and respect”.

Six months later, Biden is still preaching the unity gospel, and regularly assures his fellow Americans that “there’s not a single thing we aren’t able to do when we do it together”.

Drive 1,400 miles west from the White House, to Dallas in Texas where Brianna Brown lives, and there’s little evidence of politicians working together that she can see. As an African American fourth-generation Texan, Brown has been assailed since Biden came into office by a whirlwind of regressive laws emanating from the Republican-controlled state legislature.

The explosion of extreme rightwing legislation rammed through by Texas Republicans this session – culminating on Monday with the dramatic flight of Democratic lawmakers from the state in an attempt to prevent the passage of the latest voter suppression law – has left Brown feeling apprehensive and insecure.

She thinks about her own family’s long struggle for voting rights now threatened once again, is fearful about being accosted in the street by armed men legally bearing arms without a permit, bothered about what might happen to her when she next joins a peaceful protest, and worried about the fallout of a renewed push to build a wall along the Mexican border.

Top of her list of concerns is the Republican bill to make it even more difficult to vote – in a state that already makes it harder to vote than any other in the nation. Brown recalls how she once heard her grandmother having to remind herself that her vote was no longer conditional on the poll tax – a ruse once commonly used in the south to disenfranchise Black people.

“That was my grandmother!” Brown said. “To say that people fought and died for our right to vote – that’s personal for me.”

Brown is spooked about another new law set to come into effect in September that effectively tries to turn ordinary citizens into anti-abortion bounty hunters. It offers a $10,000 reward to anyone who successfully sues a fellow Texan for helping a woman seek an abortion beyond six weeks of pregnancy.

“It is chilling that this is happening,” she said.

As co-executive director of the Texas Organizing Project that seeks to empower Black and Latino neighborhoods, she is concerned too for the transgender men, women and children who are bearing the brunt of Republican intolerance in a state in which more anti-LGBTQ+ bills have been promoted by Republicans this session than in any other. “This is an assault on people who are on the margins,” she said.

And there’s more. Much more. There’s the order by the Republican governor, Greg Abbott, to all state agencies to block Biden’s efforts to combat climate change; the new law that punishes any Texas city that has the audacity to cut police budgets; the $1,000 fines that will be imposed on anyone requiring Covid masks to be worn in public schools; the gun law that allows Texans to carry handguns with no training and without a permit.




> Walking around as a Black person, the feeling is that this can easily escalate


Brianna Brown
Brianna Brown is not feeling Biden’s vision of Americans doing things together. She is feeling the wrath of a Texan Republican party that since Donald Trump’s defeat in the presidential election last November has taken its animus to a whole other level.

“When I leave the house with my two-year-old daughter, I now carry with me two phones: a work phone, and a personal phone,” she told the Guardian. “I make sure I always carry both because I never know when I might need to call for help. The Republicans have incited their base. There are a lot of white people out there who feel very emboldened. Walking around as a Black person, the feeling is that this can easily escalate.”

Nor is Brianna Brown alone.

Across a vast swath of the American heartlands, the anti-Biden backlash is being replicated in Republican-controlled statehouses in what Ronald Brownstein has described in the Atlantic as a “collective cry of defiance”.

In some instances, the challenge to Biden is explicit. At least nine Republican-controlled states, Texas included, have passed laws banning the enforcement of federal firearms statutes in a blatant attempt to frustrate the president’s ambition to tackle the nationwide scourge of gun violence.

Twenty-six states have put a stop to the extra $300 a week in unemployment support that the federal government has extended through the pandemic, suggesting that they care more about resisting Biden’s economic agenda than about giving a helping hand to their own. The latest to do so, Louisiana, has the worst poverty rate in the US bar Mississippi – with one in five of its citizens below the poverty line.

In other cases, Republican-dominated legislatures have invested in hot-button social issues, aggressively targeting minority communities and other groups for attack. At least 15 states have between them enacted 90 measures to restrict access to abortions – a record number. Thirty-three states have pumped out 250 anti-LGBTQ+ bills, and five have allowed firearms to be carried without a license in a major loosening of gun laws.

The backlash so far this year has also involved virulent rightwing efforts to suppress the vote of Democratic-leaning demographics, especially people of color. In the first six months of the year, about 17 states have enacted 28 new laws that will restrict access to the ballot box, according to the Brennan Center, and more are certain to follow.

The welter of voter suppression measures is not only striking in its own right, it is indicative of one of the great driving forces of this year’s seismic eruption of toxic rightwing legislation. American politics is no stranger to Republicans responding fiercely to Democrats gaining control of Congress and the presidency – Newt Gingrich turned partisan obstructionism into an art form when Bill Clinton was in the White House, while Barack Obama’s victory as the first Black president gave rise to the Tea Party.

But the accent in 2021 on tampering with and tamping down the vote is a sharp departure from past form, both in its ferocity and in its extremism. The new trend is evident not just in attempts by states like Texas to erect additional hurdles to voting that especially affect African American and Latino communities.

Most sinisterly, bills have been introduced that would grant state lawmakers the power to overturn the legitimate will of the people in a contested presidential election. They would empower themselves to supplant their own winner – the electoral equivalent of a coup.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

continued

For Jacob Hacker, a political scientist at Yale, the attack on elections and the very machinery of democracy sets the current Republican fury apart. “This is different. Republicans at state level have moved from pursuing conservative economic policies to pushing measures designed to cripple the opposition and undermine democracy.”

Hacker added: “The Republican party used to be anti-Democratic, now it’s anti-democratic.”

The rocket fuel propelling the emergence of a fundamentally anti-democratic strain in Republican politics is Trump and his big lie that the election was stolen from him. The defeated president continues to peddle the falsehood, inciting his supporters with the potent belief that the current occupant of the White House is an impostor.




> Either you believe, or pretend to believe, that Trump won the election, or you will be destroyed


Jacob Hacker
“Trump has broken a fundamental norm that politicians don’t refuse to accept the legitimacy of a free and fair election, and that has been hugely empowering,” Hacker said. “He has turned it into a loyalty test – are you with or against us? Either you believe, or pretend to believe, that Trump won the election, or you will be destroyed.”

In his new book with Paul Pierson, Let Them Eat Tweets, Hacker describes what he calls the “doom-loop” of rising outrage that now has the Republican party in its grip. Politicians stoke anger by assaulting a plethora of targets – Black people, immigrants, transgender youth, women seeking abortions, BLM protesters, critical race theory – to fire up the base.

Voters in turn get riled up, baying for the blood of anyone who crosses Trump or steps out of line. Party leaders duly respond by stoking up more outrage – and so the “doom-loop” turns and intensifies.

This tendency is quite consciously embraced by the party leadership. The New York Times unearthed a memo from Jim Banks, a Congress member from Indiana and chairman of the Republican Study Committee, in which he regurgitated frenzied exaggerations about critical race theory and concluded: “We are in a culture war. My encouragement to you is lean into it. Lean into the culture war.”

Such clear signs of a coordinated national resistance should not obscure the fact that today’s torrent of Republican anger has been a long while in the baking. Vote View, an academic research project, has tracked party ideology over time and found that while the Democratic party has moved gradually to a more overtly liberal stance, the shift by Republicans has been much more dramatic.

Since the 1970s the party has moved sharply to the right, increasingly aligning itself with white voters resentful of the civil rights movement, evangelical Christians and the cultural issues now so beloved of the leadership. Long before Trump burst on the scene, Vote View was recording that the Republican party was projecting its most conservative ideology in a century.

You can’t understand such a rush to the right without considering demographic changes that have radically altered the face of American society over the same modern period. Ryan Enos, a social scientist at Harvard, has carried out groundbreaking research that shows that voters are now more segregated according to their partisan loyalties than they are by racial group.

“We think of America as a very racially segregated society. But we were surprised to find that Democrats are even more likely to live around Democrats, and Republicans with Republicans – and that drills down even to the level of neighborhoods.”




> Partisanship has become a social identity, meaning that our sense of ourselves is linked to our party


Lilliana Mason
The physical segregation of voters has been matched by hardening political identities. Lilliana Mason, a political scientist at Johns Hopkins, has studied the self-identity of the American voter, discovering that over the past four decades it has become ever more tied to party allegiance.

“Partisanship has become a social identity, meaning that our sense of ourselves, who we are in the world, and even our sense of status is linked to our party. That’s who I am, and my emotional state is connected to whether my party is winning or losing,” she told the Guardian.

Mason’s research has found that between 1972 and 2016, not only have the two main parties moved sharply apart in conservative and liberal directions, but their supporters have also separated out in terms of race.

“Whites are moving very far towards the Republican party, and Blacks are moving very far towards the Democratic party. That divide increased by about three times over those years,” she said.

Throw partisan ideology and racial resentment into a pot, and the result is a fevered political climate in which elections are increasingly seen as existentially important. “We are clearly having a battle over social hierarchy and white patriarchy,” Mason said.

In her upcoming book with Nathan Kalmoe, Radical American Partisanship, Mason reaches some alarming conclusions based on a series of surveys conducted over several years. Since 2017, the proportion of voters who think that physical violence against the opposite party could be at least a “little bit” justified has increased markedly.

The trend is especially stark for Republicans. When asked whether violence was justified were the Democrats to win the presidential races in 2020 or 2024, the proportion of those who assented leapt from 20% shortly before last November’s election to almost 30% in February.

Throw the big lie into the pot, and the bubbling stew of anger and hatred begins to boil over. Just after Biden became president-elect, Mason held another survey of voters and was chastened by what she learned.

Republicans who subscribed to the calumny that the election was stolen were far more likely to endorse violence to advance their political goals. If that’s the view of a significant chunk of the American people, Biden has a job on his hands.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

This correlates to those with morals and brains who left the republican party and the simpleminded racists and ignoramuses who joined it these past few years.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Republican Confidence in Science Falls 27 Percentage Points Since 1975, Poll Says (yahoo.com) 

*Republican Confidence in Science Falls 27 Percentage Points Since 1975, Poll Says*

Republicans had more confidence in science four decades ago than they do today, according to a new poll.

In 1975, Gallup polled U.S. adults about their confidence in science, and 72 percent of Republicans said they had “a great deal” or “quite a lot” of confidence in the field. But that number has plummeted by almost 30 percentage points to only 45 percent since the last time the polling firm asked the question.

Confidence in science overall among Americans has seen a six percentage point decline since 1975, from 70 percent to 64 percent, according to the new survey conducted from July 1 to July 5 of this year. Independents dropped by eight points, from 73 percent to 65 percent. However, Democrats’ confidence has increased by 12 points from 67 percent in 1975 to 79 percent today.

The 34 point differential between Republicans and Democrats is a stark reflection of the partisan divide that is dangerously affecting the way Americans view the pandemic, vaccines and health measures recommended by scientists and federal officials.

According to Gallup, the wide partisan polling gap between Republicans and Democrats is only topped by a “49-point party divide in ratings of the presidency and 45 points in ratings of the police.”

The poll results seem to show that decades of anti-science policies and rhetoric, including lies about climate change and more recently covid and vaccines, from right-wing politicians and media have poisoned the minds of a significant portion of the U.S. population.

This week all 50 states saw a rise in Covid cases while vaccination rates have lagged. Because of a steady stream of bullshit about the virus and vaccines from right-wing politicians, certain cable networks, and social media platforms, the U.S. Surgeon General released an advisory calling the spread of health misinformation an “urgent threat” to public health and asked Americans and tech companies to up their efforts to combat the problem.
...


----------



## smokinrav (Jul 19, 2021)

The rantings of a madman. Good luck getting through this.









“I’m Getting the Word Out”: Inside the Feverish Mind of Donald Trump Two Months After Leaving the White House


Seventy days had passed since Donald Trump left Washington against his will. On March 31, 2021, we ventured to Mar-a-Lago, where he still reigned as king of Republican politics. We arrived late that afternoon for our audience with the man who used to be president and were ushered into an ornate...




news.google.com


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

*Greene gets 12-hour Twitter suspension over COVID-19 misinformation*
According to a Twitter spokesperson, Greene was suspended for two tweets she sent out on Monday in which she baselessly claimed COVID-19 is "not dangerous" for people who are not obese or under the age of 65.

In another tweet, the freshman congresswoman, who has a history of embracing conspiracy theories, claimed that "defeating obesity" would protect people against coronavirus complications and death. 

Obese individuals have been found to be at a higher risk of developing COVID-19 complications and being hospitalized.

She also argued against requiring military members to receive vaccines, as well as against mask mandates.

Both tweets have been flagged by Twitter as being misleading and have been barred from being shared, liked or commented on.

“Twitter, Facebook and the rest of the Silicon Valley Cartel are working hand in hand with the White House to censor Americans," Greene said when reached for comment by The Hill. "This is a Communist-style assault on free speech. I will not back down and I will continue [to] tell the truth to the American people.”








Greene gets 12-hour Twitter suspension over COVID-19 misinformation


Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) was suspended from Twitter for 12 hours on Monday after she shared misleading claims about the coronavirus.According to a Twitter spokesperson, Greene was s…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 20, 2021)

I thought the GOP hated "the gays".










Trump campaign co-chair who heads Florida GOP accused of sexual harassment by male staffer


The chair of the Florida GOP, who served as co-chair of former president Donald Trump's 2020 presidential campaign in the Sunshine State, is facing allegations of sexual harassment from a male staffer. State Sen. Joe Gruters, a Sarasota Republican, is "meeting with party officials, including...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

*HELL DOTH FROZEN OVER 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417300107960094720*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

Me thinks that Fox News is getting lawsuit scared.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

Stupid friends ( more like it ) 
Very clever - remembered the real kids show. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416147761829908481


----------



## mooray (Jul 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *HELL DOTH FROZEN OVER
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417300107960094720*


"Just like we've been saying.." LOL!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 20, 2021)

He's under criminal indictment.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 20, 2021)

he got religion after the cancer diagnosis.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Me thinks that Fox News is getting lawsuit scared.


exactly what's happening..it's kind of hard to tell your audience to not get a vaccine when you've had one yourself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> He's under criminal indictment.


Not yet, but the FBI had him under the microscope. A typical corrupt republican, almost all their politicians are conmen and criminals, because their base are racist suckers, fools and the mentally challenged.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not yet, but the FBI had him under the microscope. A typical corrupt republican, almost all their politicians are conmen and criminals, because their base are racist suckers, fools and the mentally challenged.


did you see the Twitter where the guy says his neighbor took a 2nd mortgage of $75k for Trump Stop Steal and now has to move?

do you think it's true?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> did you see the Twitter where the guy says his neighbor took a 2nd mortgage of $75k for Trump Stop Steal and now has to move?
> 
> do you think it's true?


Nope, but Trumpers are crazy and stupid enough for anything, many have given up freedom and most will be broken financially and probably lose their homes over it. Though many at the capitol did live in their mother's basement. 

Anything is possible with Trump and the morons who support him.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nope, but Trumpers are crazy and stupid enough for anything, many have given up freedom and most will be broken financially and probably lose their homes over it. Though many at the capitol did live in their mother's basement.
> 
> Anything is possible with Trump and the morons who support him.


i think @Budzbuddha posted..i can't tell how true.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

*Five Trump Cabinet Officials Were Referred To Federal Prosecutors; DOJ Declined Them All*





Rachel Maddow reports on the Commerce Department inspector general referring former commerce secretary Wilbur Ross to federal prosecutors for potential prosecution, bringing the total to five Trump Cabinet officially referred for prosecution that the Department of Justice has declined to prosecute.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

Breaking :


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Breaking :
> 
> View attachment 4947705


But they can use it to squeeze him for info on Trump or others, perhaps testimony in exchange for a reduced sentence or a walk. Anybody Donald conspired with for something criminal who gets busted is a threat to Trump and since most of them were crooks, there's lot's of exposure. If this guy can sell them trump or someone else out he will.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417314082038771712


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417314082038771712


Obermann said the same thing about Hannity when he worked at the same radio station, it was all an act, a joke, on their fans and supporters. A con artist will always tell the mark what they want to hear, they need to "sell" them on a narrative based on the bigotry or greed they already have, it's easy when you tell them what they want to hear, then you can culture war and dog whistle in code to do it.

It's true that you can't con an honest man, the ones honest with themselves at least.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

Welp i figured i would get the THUG TUG / Paddy Wagon ready for Trump and the Cronie Crew.

Ready for trump vinyl wrap - for august rapture at nearest prison.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

Mayday mayday ….


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Welp i figured i would get the THUG TUG / Paddy Wagon ready for Trump and the Cronie Crew.
> 
> Ready for trump vinyl wrap - for august rapture at nearest prison.


August sounds about the right amount of time for the plot to thicken. There is a much higher chance of Trump being indicted by August, than of him becoming POTUS then!


----------



## printer (Jul 20, 2021)

*Texas Senate removes requirement to tell students that the KKK are 'morally wrong'*
In a bill that just passed the state’s Senate, Texas public school students would no longer be required to learn about the Ku Klux Klan or that the group’s white supremacy is “morally wrong.”

In the Republican-controlled state, two dozen curricula that were once required in public schools, like teaching about Martin Luther King Jr.’s “I Have a Dream” speech, the accomplishments of labor leader and leftist activist Cesar Chavez, the writings of women’s suffragist movement leader Susan B. Anthony, and Native American history, are no longer required staples of Texas education, according to The Huffington Post.

Republican Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick praised the legislation for rejecting “philosophies that espouse that one race or sex is better than another.”
The language of the bill specifically mirrors other CRT preventable measures presented by a Texas Republican House Bill, H.B. 3979. Teachers cannot “be compelled” to discuss current events or “controversial issue of public policy or social affairs” and that if they do, they can’t give “deference to any one perspective.”

However, state Democrats say the measure “tie the hands of our teachers,” state Sen. Judith Zaffirini said on the new bill.
“How could a teacher possibly discuss slavery, the Holocaust, or the mass shootings at the Walmart in El Paso or at the Sutherland Springs church in my district without giving deference to any one perspective?” she asked.








Texas Senate removes requirement to tell students that the KKK are 'morally wrong'


The move is one of about two dozen curricula that are being removed from requirements.




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> August sounds about the right amount of time for the plot to thicken. There is a much higher chance of Trump being indicted by August, than of him becoming POTUS then!


That is my thinking also , catch them with their pants down while mike lindell eats crow around that prediction. Indictments/ arrests of any trump associate leading to zero hour.

Trump charters to vlad land ? 
I heard methhead mike was supposed to RELEASE the kraken ( guppy ) info on aug 10-12 . Lets see what Trainwreck happens.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> That is my thinking also , catch them with their pants down while mike lindell eats crow around that prediction. Indictments/ arrests of any trump associate leading to zero hour.
> 
> Trump charters to vlad land ?
> I heard methhead mike was supposed to RELEASE the kraken ( guppy ) info on aug 10-12 . Lets see what Trainwreck happens.


So much crime and so little life to serve the time for it.

Behold Trump's buddy Barrack, head of his sleazy inauguration too! Wanna bet he won't try to sell Donald's ass for a walk? This is just the tip of the iceberg for this sleazebag, more indictments will come, unless he squeals.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trump adviser Tom Barrack arrested on foreign-agent charges - POLITICO 

*Trump adviser Tom Barrack arrested on foreign-agent charges*
Prosecutors say a wealthy investor traded on ties to the administration to benefit the United Arab Emirates.

Tom Barrack, a longtime supporter of and adviser to former President Donald Trump, was arrested Tuesday on charges he secretly acted in the U.S. as an agent for the United Arab Emirates.
Barrack, 74, is accused of failing to register as a foreign agent, conspiracy, obstruction of justice and four counts of making false statements to the FBI.

A federal indictment issued by a grand jury in Brooklyn, N.Y., charged that Barrack put pro-UAE language into a Trump campaign speech in May 2016, took direction from UAE officials about what to say in media appearances and an op-ed piece he published just before the 2016 election, and agreed to promote a candidate for ambassador to UAE backed by UAE officials.

Prosecutors say Barrack used his insider access to White House officials that he gained through roles like his position as chair of Trump’s inaugural committee to give the UAE “non-public information about the views and reactions of senior U.S. government officials following a White House meeting between senior U.S. officials and senior UAE officials.”
Also charged in the case were an aide to Barrack at his investment firm Colony Capital, Matthew Grimes, and a businessman from UAE, Rashid Al-Malik.

Prosecutors allege that early in the Trump administration, Barrack sought to be appointed to a high-profile role in Middle East policy, while telling his allies in UAE that such an appointment would be good for them.
"in his communications with Al Malik, the defendant framed his efforts to obtain an official position within the Administration as one that would enable him to further advance the interests of the UAE, rather than the interests of the United States," prosecutors wrote in a court filing.

While the indictment gives numerous examples of Barrack working closely with Al-Malik to advance UAE interests, it is vague about Barrack’s motivation for doing so. However, the indictment suggests that Barrack's public relations and lobbying efforts for UAE were intertwined with his financial and investment interests. Prosecutors contend that in December 2016, Grimes sent Al-Malik a proposal that said implementing the plan could "achieve outsized financial returns."

In addition, the three men charged in the case were working at the time on efforts to help a UAE ally, Saudi Arabia, acquire nuclear power technology from the U.S. That project, which became the focus of a House Oversight Committee investigation, included an effort to use UAE and Saudi funds, along with U.S. investments to take over the U.S.-based energy firm Westinghouse. The House probe found that Al-Malik was acting both on behalf of UAE and Saudi officials.

Prosecutors contend that in May 2016, Barrack shared with the UAE what he called a "totally confidential" draft of a Trump speech on energy and that Al-Malik later attended the inauguration festivities as a "personal guest" of Barrack.

The indictment alleges that Barrack and Grimes obtained a "dedicated cellular phone" for their communications with top UAE officials and installed a secure messaging application on it for that purpose.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So much crime and so little life to serve the time for it.
> 
> Behold Trump's buddy Barrack, head of his sleazy inauguration too! Wanna bet he won't try to sell Donald's ass for a walk? This is just the tip of the iceberg for this sleazebag, more indictments will come, unless he squeals.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


beat me to it.

did you have Barrack as one of your trump felons bingo board too?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> beat me to it.
> 
> did you have Barrack as one of your trump felons bingo board too?


There are so many, the FBI sprung one on us, Barrack, BINGO!

If this guy wants a deal he has to fess up to all his past crimes plus any he knows about and Donald is about the only thing he has to sell to reduce his sentence. His trouble might be the DOJ doesn't want to buy and is content to let Donald rot in Sing sing where he can't be federally pardoned. I figure NY will have enough on Donald to put him away for life anyway and the DOJ must know it for sure!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are so many, the FBI sprung one on us, Barrack, BINGO!
> 
> If this guy wants a deal he has to fess up to all his past crimes plus any he knows about and Donald is about the only thing he has to sell to reduce his sentence. His trouble might be the DOJ doesn't want to buy and is content to let Donald rot in Sing sing where he can't be federally pardoned. I figure NY will have enough on Donald to put him away for life anyway and the DOJ must know it for sure!


wanna bet the OAN and FOX crew confuse tom barrack with barack obama and say the DOJ issued it to the wrong person????


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

deemed a flight risk. hopefully no bail. 

an Emirati that was questioned already fled teh US. hopefully a little jail time for mr barrack


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 20, 2021)

Montana GOP lawmaker told cops he was 'constitutionally exempt' from arrest after being pulled over for reckless driving


On Tuesday, the Montana Free Press reported that Jason Ellsworth, the Republican President Pro Tempore of the Montana Senate, has been charged with reckless driving and obstructing a peace officer following an incident that took place in May.According to the report, Ellsworth was clocked at...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> deemed a flight risk. hopefully no bail.
> 
> an Emirati that was questioned already fled teh US. hopefully a little jail time for mr barrack


Once indicted the court owns his ass and a judge sets conditions for release. I'm hoping something will spook Donald and he'll make a dash for Russia via Europe, his problem is he has nowhere to go, unless Vlad will take him in. Once Trump is indicted it will be very hard for him to leave the country by any means, legal or illegal, right now he's free to go, until the indictment drops.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

*Trump's Legal Nightmare Continues: Inaugural Chief Indicted After CFO Indicted*





The billionaire fundraiser Donald Trump tapped to run his inauguration has been indicted on lobbying and obstruction charges. MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber is joined by Mother Jones’ David Corn, The New York Times’ columnist Michelle Goldberg, and political strategist Chai Komanduri to discuss the case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

*Trump Swamp: A Look Back At The Criminals Around Trump*





In the wake of the arrest of Trump ally Thomas Barrack, here’s a reminder of some of the people surrounding Trump who were accused of, convicted of, or pleaded guilty to crimes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

*Trump Associate Tom Barrack Indicted for 7 Felony Crimes, Unlawfully Acted as Foreign Agent*





Longtime friend and associate Tom Barrack has been indicted for unlawfully acting as a foreign agent for the United Arab Emirates, (UAE) conspiracy, obstructing justice and repeatedly lying to the FBI to cover up his crimes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

A pedophile's best friend is a Trump Republican - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism 

*A pedophile's best friend is a Trump Republican*

Of all the lurid nonsense circulating among conspiracy-addled Republicans, none of their theories is viler than the libel of child sexual abuse that began under the rubric of "Pizzagate" and became the basis of the cult ideology of QAnon. So successful was the smear campaign begun by followers of Donald Trump that millions of deranged people now believe those gothic horror tales targeting the likes of Hillary Clinton, Chrissy Teigen, and Tom Hanks, with the connivance of Republican politicians in search of Jewish space lasers.

Then there's real life, in which actual, detestable pedophiles and other sex offenders can depend on their reliable defender Kenneth W. Starr to shield them from the punishment they deserve. Yes, it's that Ken Starr, the Savanarola of sexual propriety, who is the pedophiles' best friend.

What we have learned in recent days about the sanctimonious Starr, from his alleged sexual infidelities to his zealous defense of the late Jeffrey Epstein, not only strips away his pious pretensions as sheer hypocrisies but also raises serious questions about his conduct that must still be answered.

A former public relations executive named Judi Hershman opened the latest inquest into Starr's iniquities on July 13 when she published an essay on _Medium_ titled "Ken Starr, Brett Kavanaugh, Jeffrey Epstein and Me" that detailed, among many other things, her own illicit affair with the former independent counsel. Her account of an episode with the borderline Kavanaugh and his uncontrollable temper when they both worked for Starr on the Clinton prosecution, as well as her disillusionment with the misogynistic Starr, is worth reading. Yes, that Ken Starr, who, she says, took her hand and "placed it on his crotch."

Hershman recalls Starr's attempt in 2010 to deceive her into "counseling" Epstein, whom he whitewashed as "a very wealthy, very smart businessman who got himself into trouble for getting involved with a couple of underage girls who lied about their ages." He explained that "everyone deserves representation" and that the very smart businessman had "promised to keep it above 18 from now on." By then Epstein had raped scores of underage girls, and thereafter continued to do so.

Hershman writes that at the time, it didn't occur to her that Starr himself would be lying about Epstein, or that he might have been involved in executing the "secret and egregious sweetheart deal" that allowed the very smart businessman to evade justice for so many years.

But according to a new book by _Miami Herald _reporter Julie K. Brown, who first blew the lid off that deal, Starr was zealously committed to the Epstein defense. Her earlier reporting led to the dismissal of Alex Azar, the U.S. Attorney in Florida who signed off on that agreement, from former President Donald Trump's cabinet.

In _Perversion of Justice_, Brown writes that Epstein brought on Starr and Jay Lefkowitz, his longtime associate and partner at Kirkland & Ellis, because of their connections in the Bush Justice Department. Starr's campaign on behalf of Epstein included a "brutal" smear of a female prosecutor and an insider lobbying effort at the department's Washington headquarters.

Apparently, Starr has a strangely protective attitude toward molesters and rapists, even when he isn't being paid big money to defend them. A few years after his crusade on Epstein's behalf, he and his wife sent a letter to a county judge urging leniency for Christopher Kloman, a retired school administrator and friend of the Starrs who pled guilty to molesting five girls at the Potomac School in McLean, Virginia. They thought he should be sentenced to community service, but the judge instead gave him 43 years in prison.

Americans first glimpsed the dark side of Starr's character when he published the salacious _Starr Report_ (co-authored by Kavanaugh) that led to the impeachment of former President Bill Clinton. They learned more about him when he was booted from the presidency of Baylor University for covering up the rampant sexual abuse of women on campus, including a gang rape by football players. With his partisan fanaticism and his bogus religiosity, he was a natural for Trump's impeachment defense.

Considering the smears perpetrated against Hillary Clinton in recent years, it is ironic indeed to review the unsavory conduct of a man who spent so much public time and money attempting to frame her for crimes she didn't commit as first lady. But these revelations about Starr should evoke more than bemused contempt.

What Julie Brown's book demands is a full investigation of an authentic conspiracy to pervert justice by Republican prosecutors and lawyers, including Starr. The Justice Department and the House and Senate judiciary committees must not let them get away with it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 21, 2021)

Ted Cruz is blocking diplomats from being confirmed, and it has nothing to do with their qualifications









Ted Cruz is blocking diplomats from being confirmed, and it has nothing to do with their qualifications


An extraordinary effort by Texas Republican Sen. Ted Cruz to block nominees from being confirmed to vital jobs in the State Department is creating hurdles for the Biden administration and hindering US diplomacy, according to Democrats and Republicans who spoke to CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ted Cruz is blocking diplomats from being confirmed, and it has nothing to do with their qualifications
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GQP once again making America as weak as possible for as long as possible.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

*New indictment could open 'Pandora's box' for other Trump officials -- including Ivanka*





New indictment could open 'Pandora's box' for other Trump officials -- including Ivanka: CNN analyst - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism 

*New indictment could open 'Pandora's box' for other Trump officials -- including Ivanka: CNN analyst*

Former Deputy Director of the FBI Andrew McCabe told CNN's Erin Burnett on Tuesday that the indictment of longtime Trump ally Tom Barrack could pose trouble for former Trump officials if he chooses to cooperate with prosecutors.

During the interview, Burnett noted that Barrack was the chairman of former President Donald Trump's 2017 inauguration, which has also come under scrutiny from prosecutors for potential illegally spent funds.

"They are investigating possible misuse of funds and this could relate to members of the Trump family, right?" she asked McCabe. "Jared and Ivanka were intimately involved with the inaugural committee. Barrack knows anything there is to know about this. Could that be part of what this is about, for Barrack to give information on Trump or Trump family members?"

McCabe said it's not clear that's where this case is headed since the charges against Barrack are not related to his work on the inauguration.

However, he did not shut the door on the possibility all together.

"The indictment itself puts the government in a position of enormous leverage over Tom Barrack, and one of the ways he might try to resolve this big problem he's got is to provide information or evidence to the government on any other investigation," he explained. "That could include the ongoing investigation of the inaugural committee or really anything else. So it really could open up a Pandora's box for other people in the administration."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

*Extent Of Trumpworld Legal Trouble Defies Precedent In U.S., Maybe Anywhere*





With the arrest of Donald Trump's friend and inaugural committee chair Tom Barrack, Rachel Maddow reviews the litany of campaign staff, personal businesses, Cabinet members, and lawyers for Donald Trump who have found themselves in legal trouble.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Extent Of Trumpworld Legal Trouble Defies Precedent In U.S., Maybe Anywhere*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and they all, no matter how big or small, must come up with attorney retainers thanks to Donald J. Trump 45th President of the United States of America.

many Americans live paycheck-to-paycheck.

who's in for 2024?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> GQP once again making America as weak as possible for as long as possible.


I imagine Joe has restored McCabe's pension and dropped any investigations by the DOJ. McCabe and other former officials seem to enjoy their rolls on cable TV pulling down big bucks for a few interviews and selling books. Some former DOJ and FBI officials even appear to enjoy screwing over Donald and crew in public. Cohen is doing his remaining time at home on Park avenue, selling his book, and making cash with TV appearances, where he does his best to make Donald shit his pants. Donald has many enemies, no friends, but lot's of suckers and fear driven republicans though. I expect over the next month more legal shit is gonna drop on Donald and his company, perhaps he might even be indicted himself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> and they all, no matter how big or small, must come up with attorney retainers thanks to Donald J. Trump 45th President of the United States of America.
> 
> many Americans live paycheck-to-paycheck.
> 
> who's in for 2024?


His bean counter is paying for his own lawyer now, though in the end they will be going after the Trump org for costs since it was his work. Though the Trump org might go bankrupt or be dissolved by the government and it's asset's seized. Donald lives out of his business, everything he has and where he lives is owned by the Trump org, I'm sure he has other money stashed away and trust funds though.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I imagine Joe has restored McCabe's pension and dropped any investigations by the DOJ. McCabe and other former officials seem to enjoy their rolls on cable TV pulling down big buck for a few interviews and selling books. Some former DOJ and FBI officials even appear to enjoy screwing over Donald and crew in public. Cohen is doing his remaining home at home on park avenue, selling his book, and making cash with TV appearances where he does his best to make Donald shit his pants. Donald has many enemies, no friends, but lot's of suckers and fear driven republicans though. I expect over the next month more legal shit is gonna drop on Donald and his company, perhaps he might even be indicted himself.


that must be what it is..word on the street (that i'm not privy to) is it's going to be soon hence the change of heart with vaccines.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I imagine Joe has restored McCabe's pension and dropped any investigations by the DOJ. McCabe and other former officials seem to enjoy their rolls on cable TV pulling down big buck for a few interviews and selling books. Some former DOJ and FBI officials even appear to enjoy screwing over Donald and crew in public. Cohen is doing his remaining home at home on park avenue, selling his book, and making cash with TV appearances where he does his best to make Donald shit his pants. Donald has many enemies, no friends, but lot's of suckers and fear driven republicans though. I expect over the next month more legal shit is gonna drop on Donald and his company, perhaps he might even be indicted himself.


Yeah I really am not worried about the twice impeached con man, his entire syndicate is screwed, I think it was something like 12 investigations that Mueller quietly sent out, and Barrack seems to have been one of them. Sure his crazy cultists can do very real damage to our society, but they have been brainwashed for decades, and have been radicalized by foreign nations that wish us harm.

So Trump and his idiot circle is cooked, and old news that we can catch up again when they have a trial down the road.

Right now though it is the Republicans as a party that is the very real danger now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah I really am not worried about the twice impeached con man, his entire syndicate is screwed, I think it was something like 12 investigations that Mueller quietly sent out, and Barrack seems to have been one of them. Sure his crazy cultists can do very real damage to our society, but they have been brainwashed for decades, and have been radicalized by foreign nations that wish us harm.
> 
> So Trump and his idiot circle is cooked, and old news that we can catch up again when they have a trial down the road.
> 
> Right now though it is the Republicans as a party that is the very real danger now.


This situation ties in directly with the larger issues the country faces, these trials and the sentencing will happen closer to the election and desperate Donald will go to extreme lengths as his day of doom approaches. Hopefully Donald will rip the republican party apart as he insanely thrashes about in court. It's gonna leave a vacuum and until Donald is imprisoned and muzzled it will be hard to fill. Perhaps the republicans will make him speaker if they win the house in 2022, from his cell in Sing sing? He will probably want to run for the republican POTUS nomination from his Sing sing cell, in the desperate delusion that it might somehow spring him from Hell.

Anyway ya look at it Donald and his troubles are gonna cause problems and division in the GOP for 2022. Right now Donald is Hell bent on revenge and primarying any potential opposition. Donald will need an iron grip on the GOP to try and ride out the coming legal storm (in his mind) and to grift money for his legal defense.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 21, 2021)

i imagine this racist is gonna have to drive a few counties over to buy groceries, get gas, have his white robe drycleaned. 








Alabama city leader won't quit after using racial slur


A white city leader captured on video using a racial slur toward Black people during a council meeting said he won't apologize, and might run for mayor. Tarrant City Council member Tommy Bryant told news outlets his use of the word Monday night reflected something the city's Black mayor, Wayman...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i imagine this racist is gonna have to drive a few counties over to buy groceries, get gas, have his white robe drycleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is Alabama after all and about what you'd expect from the place.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is Alabama after all and about what you'd expect from the place.


the town is 53% black. i expect his ass is gonna get beaten somewhere, somehow.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 21, 2021)

party of God and family values?? lol








Florida GOP head reportedly under investigation over allegations he sexually harassed a male aide


State Sen. and former Trump campaign Florida co-chair Joe Gruters is being investigated by Republican leadership, Politico reported.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 21, 2021)

It’s raining men ….


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> It’s raining men ….
> 
> View attachment 4948506View attachment 4948507View attachment 4948505




Sounds like a incel footloose scenario.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

Barrack is in an LA jail cell until Monday when he has his hearing, it's gonna be a shock and preview for him. He's 74 years old and will squeal his head off, if they want what he has to sell.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Will Trump Associate Tom Barrack Cooperate w/Prosecutors Now That He's Facing 50 Years in Prison*





Tom Barrack, longtime Trump friend/associate, and the Chairman of Trump's Inaugural Committee, has been indicted on seven felony charges. The charges include conspiracy, failing to register as a foreign agent, obstructing justice and repeatedly lying to the FBI in an attempt to cover up his crimes. The question now becomes, will Barrack decide to cooperate with prosecutors and provide any information he has about the crimes of others. 

This video discusses the important take-aways from the indictment of Tom Barrack.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Barrack is in an LA jail cell until Monday when he has his hearing, it's gonna be a shock and preview for him. He's 74 years old and will squeal his head off, if they want what he has to sell.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Will Trump Associate Tom Barrack Cooperate w/Prosecutors Now That He's Facing 50 Years in Prison*
> 
> ...


Sweet Dreams …


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

Obstruction of justice, DOJ needs to clean it's own house...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*DOJ Under Trump Sat On Tom Barrack Indictment*





Rachel Maddow shares reporting from CNN that prosecutors in the Eastern District of New York, under Richard Donoghue, were ready to move forward with the indictment of Donald Trump Inaugural Committee chairman Thomas Barrack but were held back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

*Last Week in the Republican Party - July 19, 2021*


----------



## mooray (Jul 22, 2021)

The party of donald trump....not sure I've heard them spread eagle for their king so directly before.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> The party of donald trump....not sure I've heard them spread eagle for their king so directly before.


They are at the point where they are fucking themselves now and their leaders realize it, delta is changing things for them and making the lies too obvious and the danger too great.


----------



## mooray (Jul 22, 2021)

Maybe...I want to think so, anyway. I worry that we're seeing a teeter totter balanced in the middle, with republicans on one side and domestic terrorist trumpers on the other and once it starts leaning one way, it all goes that way.


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

*McCarthy won't rule out booting Cheney from Armed Services*
House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) on Thursday did not rule out booting Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) from the powerful Armed Services Committee amid a partisan brawl over who should serve on the special committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol attack.

Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) tapped Cheney, who has blamed Trump for inciting the Capitol insurrection, as her sole GOP pick for the special panel. But this week, McCarthy came under intense pressure by his rank-and-file members to strip Cheney of her Armed Services assignment after the Speaker rejected two of his five picks for the panel: Reps. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) and Jim Banks (R-Ind.), both Trump loyalists.

McCarthy protested by yanking all five of his GOP picks off the committee, vowing that Republicans would carry out their own probe of political violence in the country.

But Cheney has refused to step down from the panel, insisting that the investigation into the causes of the deadly assault and the reason the complex was not better fortified must go on. Cheney’s participation has given Democrats a useful talking point that the probe is bipartisan.

Pelosi is also reportedly considering appointing a second Trump critic, Rep. Adam Kinzinger (R-Ill.), to the Jan. 6 select committee, another move that would infuriate Republicans. Kinzinger serves on both the Energy and Commerce Committee and the Foreign Affairs Committee.

Asked by reporters about whether he would recommend ousting Cheney and Kinzinger from their committees, McCarthy replied: “I think it's a conference decision. The conference will look at it.”








McCarthy won’t rule out booting Cheney from Armed Services


House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) on Thursday did not rule out booting Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) from the powerful Armed Services Committee amid a partisan brawl over who should serve …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Maybe...I want to think so, anyway. I worry that we're seeing a teeter totter balanced in the middle, with republicans on one side and domestic terrorist trumpers on the other and once it starts leaning one way, it all goes that way.


American democracy is one election away from extinction, but then again so are they, if the democrats gain solid majorities in the house and senate. The GOP are coming apart at the seams while circling the drain of history, Trump and his mob of maniacs has full control of the party and whatever agenda they have, Mitch and the establishment crowd are along for the ride and hoping for the best.

Ironically your best hope is Trump! Hopefully he will destroy what's left of the bastards on his way down, he's fucked up everything he's ever had control over and he owns the GOP. As the heat builds Donald will panic and become even more extreme and erratic, wait until the indictments drop on his family and him if you wanna see crazy and desperate. He viewed his buddy Barrack as a peer and he's in an LA jail cell until his plea hearing on Monday. That's gotta amp up Trump's stress level, cause I'm sure they shared many "secrets", he did recommend Manafort for the job of campaign manager after all.


----------



## mooray (Jul 22, 2021)

Sounds like you're envisioning a fracturing, with the super crazy ones being forever separated from the "normal" ones, but what the normal ones have already shown us already is that they're willing to make a concession of morals in order to win. Sure they were turned off by 1/6, but give it a little time, they'll eventually make their way to saying, "oh yeah that was no good, but let's keep going with the same people and behaviors that took us there and we'll pretend like that's not going to happen again, pinky swear this time". 

I don't see a lack of unification for very long, because they realize it's needed to win. The question will come down to which side concedes in order to join the other and if the crazy side concedes to join the normal ones, it won't last, because at least half of their base wants more of it. Then it'll just be an upward trending cycle, like gas prices cycling up and down, going from $2 to $5 with the goal of making you happy at $4, then going from $4 to $8 in order to make you happy at $7, on and on until it breaks.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 22, 2021)

*Sean Hannity’s Clueless Question About Biden Gets Turned Right Back At Donald Trump*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418043195729092608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418048957373112320


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 22, 2021)

*CREEPER FUCK GAETZ …* “ Free Britney ! “


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *CREEPER FUCK GAETZ …* “ Free Britney ! “
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949063


GQP

https://www.rollitup.org/t/qanon-the-republican-party.1028487/post-16430100


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *CREEPER FUCK GAETZ …* “ Free Britney ! “
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949063


pathetic; clinging to anything to change the subject.


----------



## topcat (Jul 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *CREEPER FUCK GAETZ …* “ Free Britney ! “
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949063


Did he cite his HIPAA rights, like Marge?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 22, 2021)

LOL


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 22, 2021)

Wow … apparently ricki show is on hulu … gonna have to look for it mirror a clip. Perfect for trolling GAB .


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

*Mississippi's attorney general asks Supreme Court to overturn Roe v. Wade*
alling the court’s precedent on abortion “egregiously wrong,” Attorney General Lynn Fitch (R) explicitly set the dispute over Mississippi’s restrictive law on a collision course with the landmark 1973 decision in Roe that first articulated the constitutional right to abortion.

“This Court should overrule Roe and Casey,” Fitch wrote, referring also to the court’s 1992 decision in Planned Parenthood v. Casey. “Roe and Casey are egregiously wrong. They have proven hopelessly unworkable. … And nothing but a full break from those cases can stem the harms they have caused.”

Supreme Court precedent tracing back to Roe prohibits states from banning abortion before fetal viability, which occurs around 24 weeks. The Mississippi law to be reviewed during the court’s upcoming term, which begins in October, creates only narrow exceptions from its 15-week ban. 

“The court cannot uphold this law in Mississippi without overturning Roe’s core holding,” Nancy Northup, president of the Center for Reproductive Rights, told reporters in May when the court took up the case. “The stakes here are extraordinarily high.”

Mississippi’s appeal comes after losing two rounds in the lower courts. In 2019, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 5th Circuit held that the state’s restriction was an unconstitutional ban on a woman’s right to terminate an unwanted pregnancy before viability.

The appeals court found that Mississippi’s restriction violated “an unbroken line dating to Roe v. Wade” in which the Supreme Court has consistently reaffirmed “a woman’s right to choose an abortion before viability.” 

But Fitch, in her 60-page brief filed Thursday, made no secret of Mississippi’s desire to see that line of cases broken.

“On a sound understanding of the Constitution, the answer to the question presented in this case is clear and the path to that answer is straight,” Fitch wrote. “Under the Constitution, may a State prohibit elective abortions before viability? Yes. Why? Because nothing in constitutional text, structure, history, or tradition supports a right to abortion.”








Mississippi’s attorney general asks Supreme Court to overturn Roe v. Wade


Mississippi’s attorney general urged the Supreme Court in a Thursday brief to overrule Roe v. Wade next term when the justices review Mississippi’s ban on virtually all abortions after 15 weeks of …




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 22, 2021)

Lie number 838,907 ( or whatever ) … Birth of a loser


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2021)

The GOP are pushing vaccinations now because the morons figured out that the virus was not still killing minorities at a higher rate, now it's killing brainwashed rednecks at a higher rate.


----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

*MAGA Crime Spree: See 12 Indictments Caught On Tape*





The chair of Donald Trump’s inaugural committee was recently arrested, but he’s just one of many Trump associates charged with crimes. MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber is joined by The Nation’s Elie Mystal to discuss the barrage of indictments and convictions surrounding citizen Trump.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2021)

GOP Chubacabra Face Greene
( delusional, drunk barhag ) 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417855951055450114


----------



## mooray (Jul 23, 2021)

Modern day republicans don't give a shit about the constitution. As if people should listen to some gym pincushion over the founding fathers.


----------



## printer (Jul 23, 2021)

*Freedom Caucus presses McCarthy to force vote to oust Pelosi*
A bloc of House conservatives on Friday pressed Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) to force a floor vote by next week to oust Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) for blocking two Republicans from serving on the special committee investigating the Jan. 6 insurrection.

Such a vote on what’s known as a “motion to vacate the chair” would be quickly rejected by Democrats, who control the majority, and some moderate Republicans. 

But the one-page letter from the ultraconservative House Freedom Caucus represents a test for McCarthy, who likely will need Freedom Caucus support in his quest to secure 218 votes and become speaker if Republicans win back the House in 2022.

“We, the House Freedom Caucus, respectfully request that you … bring up a privileged motion by July 31, 2021 to vacate the chair and Nancy Pelosi’s authoritarian reign as Speaker of the House,” the Freedom Caucus wrote to McCarthy. 

In the letter, the Freedom Caucus also cited other reasons why Pelosi should be removed: She has allowed remote, proxy voting by lawmakers due to the coronavirus pandemic, and she had metal detectors installed at the entrances to the House floor after the Jan. 6 attack 

“Speaker Pelosi’s tenure is destroying the House of Representatives and our ability to faithfully represent the people we are here to serve,” the group wrote.

But their main gripe was her decision this week to essentially veto two of McCarthy’s five GOP picks for the Jan. 6 select committee: Reps. Jim Banks (R-Ind.) and Jim Jordan (R-Ohio). Both are die-hard Trump loyalists and Jordan was the founding chairman of the Freedom Caucus. In response, a furious McCarthy said Republicans would boycott participating in the committee, which kicks off its first hearing Tuesday. 

“Less easily reversible” than proxy voting and metal detectors “is the damage done to the institution by the Leadership of one party dictating the ability of members of another party to serve in roles at the discretion of their own conference,” the letter said. “That abuse cannot go unchecked."








Freedom Caucus presses McCarthy to force vote to oust Pelosi


A bloc of House conservatives on Friday pressed Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) to force a floor vote by next week to oust Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) for blocking two Republicans fro…




thehill.com





Oh I can just hear the hurt in their words.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

printer said:


> *Freedom Caucus presses McCarthy to force vote to oust Pelosi*
> A bloc of House conservatives on Friday pressed Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) to force a floor vote by next week to oust Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) for blocking two Republicans from serving on the special committee investigating the Jan. 6 insurrection.
> 
> Such a vote on what’s known as a “motion to vacate the chair” would be quickly rejected by Democrats, who control the majority, and some moderate Republicans.
> ...


Fuck them, they had their chance and were out maneuvered by Pelosi because Trump ordered them not to cooperate, he's obstructing justice again and doing stupid shit, nothing new.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fuck them, they had their chance and were out maneuvered by Pelosi because Trump ordered them not to cooperate, he's obstructing justice again and doing stupid shit, nothing new.


Boo Hoo Repub Wankers -


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418676246003818496


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418676246003818496


His perm looks like his head threw up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418676246003818496


Rand looks like he had a hair transplant using his own pubic hair.


----------



## mooray (Jul 23, 2021)

I want there to be a lemonparty image out there somewhere of he and nunez and gym.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 24, 2021)

Fucker Carlson gets confronted at store … 

Was hoping for harsher language or a “ Glasgow kiss “ but oh well.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CRr-e6Wj_8R/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fucker Carlson gets confronted at store …
> 
> Was hoping for harsher language or a “ Glasgow kiss “ but oh well.
> 
> ...


Being an asshole has consequences, that guy could have lost a loved one to covid and started to strangle the stupid fucker in a sudden rage. From the looks of him, old tucker would have been dead meat, even with a security guard trying to pry the guys hands off his fucking throat!  It could have been worse though, he could have met @UncleBuck in that store...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)

Let's hope they continue to make mistakes, they are unfit to govern or hold public office, in deed many should be in prison and quite a few are headed there. Let's hope crazy and desperate Donald takes them with him on the way down. Unlike Trump, Joe has a lot of room to grow support and approval over time, he could get as high as 70% depending on how things go.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Opinion: The GOP's grave mistake | CNN
*Editor’s Note: *_Ashley Pratte Oates, an Independent and a former Republican, is a communications strategist and a board member of Republican Women for Progress (which endorsed Hillary Clinton in 2016 and Joe Biden in 2020). Previously she was director of media relations and a consultant for Better for America. The views expressed in this commentary belong to the author. View more opinion at CNN. _

CNN — As Ronna McDaniel, chair of the Republican National Committee (RNC), falls back on talking points that suggest Americans are fed up with Democratic policies, I’m left wondering what alternate reality she’s living in and what polls she’s looking at. The Biden administration is currently polling favorably among most Americans — and higher than Donald Trump ever did in his four years in office (his highest Gallup approval rating never exceeded 49%).

According to a newly released Reuters/Ipsos poll, 53% of Americans said they approved of Biden’s job performance six months into his presidency, compared to Trump’s 38% approval rating at the same point in his presidency. In May, an AP/NORC poll found that for the first time in four years a majority of Americans (54%) said that the country was headed in the right direction, signaling a significant victory for the Biden administration.

While it might be easier for Republicans to ignore the achievements and broad approval of the Biden administration, this will ultimately hurt the GOP in the 2022 midterm elections and show just how out of touch it is with the American people. Painting a picture of America in crisis just doesn’t reflect the state of the country right now. The Biden administration has made significant progress with Covid-19 vaccinations, and despite the threat of new variants the country has largely reopened. Republican leaders can continue to rail on about the state of the economy and the Democratic socialist agenda, but looking at the polling figures their discontentment doesn’t accurately reflect the sentiment of most Americans.

Furthermore, we know the 2020 election results were bolstered by independent voters and right now 52% of them approve of Biden. They are also the most optimistic all the voting blocs — which spells trouble for Republican candidates, especially those in swing districts.

It’s no secret that the GOP is struggling in the wake of Trump’s election loss with only 24% of Americans identifying as Republican. And a clear leader has not yet emerged from the field to offer an alternative to Trump – without which the GOP will remain on the wrong side of history and on the wrong side of American favorability.

In order for the GOP to move forward and win elections, the party should stop stoking the outrage machine and start crafting a real policy agenda that counters the Biden administration and wins the support of moderate and independent voters.

Sure, the Biden administration is focusing heavily on a progressive agenda, but he is also strategically focused on the independents that also won him the election. He has traveled to the Midwest and other swing states to highlight his American Families Plan, tout the progress that has been made in fighting the pandemic, and connect with voters on his hallmark bipartisan infrastructure plan. Gallup polling shows a surge in independents leaning toward the Democratic Party. By focusing on those Americans, Biden is ensuring that Democrats have a significant chance at retaining control of the House and Senate in 2022, especially if his approval rating continues to hover over 50%.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)

cont...
Instead of trying to win the independent vote, however, the GOP appears to be doubling down on its base of loyal Trump supporters.

This is a grave mistake. Independents were fairly evenly split in 2016, with 42% voting for Democratic presidential nominee Hillary Clinton, compared to 43% that went for Trump. In 2020, however, independents made a dramatic shift, with 52% voting for Biden, compared to 43% that supported Trump. This 10-point difference between 2016 and 2020 shows Biden made significant inroads with this crucial voting bloc.

What’s more, 44% of Americans now call themselves independents, compared to 24% who identify as Republican and 30% as Democrats. Independent voters have a history of determining the outcome of elections and it’s imperative that Democrats continue to focus on this voting bloc if they want to hold on to their power.

Whichever party captures the independent voting bloc is likely to come out on top in the 2022 midterm elections. So far Democrats are winning the messaging war with their focus on bipartisanship, while Republicans are still stoking outrage without offering any real solution or path forward.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 24, 2021)

Dad should have left a wet spot instead , at the hooker hotel back then …..


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm conflicted.
Is this sad or funny?


----------



## printer (Jul 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm conflicted.
> Is this sad or funny?


Could we send him out to space? Tell him it will only be a 10 minute jaunt around the world and then leave him on the space station?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm conflicted.
> Is this sad or funny?


Can’t it be both?


----------



## Porky1982 (Jul 24, 2021)

I love how insanely stupid Republicans are. Some of my favourites!!


----------



## Porky1982 (Jul 24, 2021)

Emojis aren't working for me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm conflicted.
> Is this sad or funny?


The Greeks called it a tragicomedy.


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> I love how insanely stupid Republicans are. Some of my favourites!!


They're so articulate and thoughtful, thought, though, uh.


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

Horse laughs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

Maybe someone should tell Donald, that if he turned himself into a woman, he would beat the rap that's coming his way.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WATCH: Trump Discusses LeBron James Becoming a Trans Woman at Rally (businessinsider.com) 

*Donald Trump bizarrely mused about how LeBron James could get sex reassignment surgery to compete in women's sports, video shows*

Trump, during a speech at a rally in Arizona, speculated that LeBron James might get sex reassignment surgery.
He suggested that the basketball player could "get the operation" to compete in women's sports.
James identifies as male and has never publicly expressed a desire to transition.


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2021)

.


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe someone should tell Donald, that if he turned himself into a woman, he would beat the rap that's coming his way.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> WATCH: Trump Discusses LeBron James Becoming a Trans Woman at Rally (businessinsider.com)
> 
> ...


You know what they say about trans folks. Too weak to be a Navy Seal, but too strong for girl's softball.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 25, 2021)

Think about how brainwashed and delusional you have to be to believe this shit.










Fox News hosts discuss how to ban 'childless' liberals from voting


Fox News hosts on Sunday promoted the idea that "childless" Americans should not be allowed to participate in society by voting. The idea was recently floated by Ohio Republican Senate candidate J.D. Vance. "Let's give votes to all children in this country, but let's give control over those...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Think about how brainwashed and delusional you have to be to believe this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about all the incels in their base?


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Think about how brainwashed and delusional you have to be to believe this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think childless Americans (like me) should get a tax break. The more kids you have, the less you pay in taxes and the more you use services. 

The sandhills here are filled with big families who are living in a run down trailer on a 1/4 acre, ie, not paying any property tax. The joke used to be, the damned Yankee came south with a white shirt and 20 dollar bill and has never changed either of them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

*Dr. Fauci: Republicans Are Mentally Incompetent*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> I think childless Americans (like me) should get a tax break. The more kids you have, the less you pay in taxes and the more you use services.
> 
> The sandhills here are filled with big families who are living in a run down trailer on a 1/4 acre, ie, not paying any property tax. The joke used to be, the damned Yankee came south with a white shirt and 20 dollar bill and has never changed either of them.


Too true. I've been paying taxes that help pay for public education for many years and I'm okay with it. It just seems like I deserve some reciprocity, since I have no kids.


----------



## mooray (Jul 25, 2021)

Can't do it. People don't actually want the "but I don't use..." type of Rob Roy society that taxation individualism that it leads to. It would make everything worse.


----------



## printer (Jul 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4950942


I can't wait to get my wizard wand in the mail.


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

mooray said:


> Can't do it. People don't actually want the "but I don't use..." type of Rob Roy society that taxation individualism that it leads to. It would make everything worse.


I still accept it, and I don't bitch about it, until I hear about those with much more money than me failing to do their part for society.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2021)

Conservative Michigan Republicans who gave themselves bonuses out of COVID funds now forced to return it


Among the many that were allowed to use COVID-19 funds without much oversight was a conservative Michigan town where county commissioners used the allotted money to pay themselves bonuses. According to The Guardian, called out Shiawassee County commissioners were told by prosecutors that the...




www.rawstory.com





*Conservative Michigan Republicans who gave themselves bonuses out of COVID funds now forced to return it*

Among the many that were allowed to use COVID-19 funds without much oversight was a conservative Michigan town where county commissioners used the allotted money to pay themselves bonuses.

According to The Guardian, called out Shiawassee County commissioners were told by prosecutors that the payments were illegal and that they had to be paid back. _The Argus Press_ reported the incident to the local community, explaining that the Michigan state constitution doesn't allow such compensation "after services had already been rendered," prosecutor Scott Koerner explained.

It was July 15 when commissioners voted 6 to 0 to give themselves all $65,000 out of the $557,000 they voted to give to 250 county staffers as "hazard pay" during the COVID disaster.

"The smallest amounts for recipients were $1,000 to $2,000. But the chairman of the county board, Jeremy Root, got $25,000. Two commissioners received $10,000 each, while four received $5,000 each," said the report.

They gave money to elected officials, the prosecutor included a sheriff and the county clerk.

"Since these payments were made, confusion about the nature of these funds has run rampant," a statement said.

Michigan Live reported commissioner Marlene Webster being "mortified" and claimed that she had no idea that she voted to pay herself.

One commissioner, Marlene Webster, insisted she had no idea she had voted to pay herself. She returned the money last week.

"It's a sad day ... I feel badly," the Republican said. "It's a blow to county workers' morale at a time when it's difficult to keep good workers ... I think (it shows) a serious lack of acknowledgment of what people did (during the pandemic)."

She went on to claim that she would never have voted to give herself that much money, if at all.

Another report over the weekend revealed that the commissioners violated the Open Meetings Act as well, by doing the vote in a closed session. Webster also noted that she wasn't surprised by that because "it's not the first time Shiawassee County has been sued over this." Its not clear why the commissioners continue then to do closed sessions like these.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2021)

Some of these laws the republicans are passing can have unintended consequences, it makes voting harder for republicans too. Between the republicans suppressing the vote and killing their supporters with covid and bullshit, there might not be anybody voting in some states!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








‘We’re f---ed’: Dems fear turnout catastrophe from GOP voting laws


There’s growing concern — bordering on alarm — about the potential impact in 2022 of the raft of new voting restrictions.




www.politico.com





*‘We’re f---ed’: Dems fear turnout catastrophe from GOP voting laws*
*There’s growing concern — bordering on alarm — about the potential impact in 2022 of the raft of new voting restrictions.*

ATLANTA — After Georgia Republicans passed a restrictive voting law in March, Democrats here began doing the math.
The state’s new voter I.D. requirement for mail-in ballots could affect the more than 270,000 Georgians lacking identification. The provision cutting the number of ballot drop boxes could affect hundreds of thousands of voters who cast absentee ballots that way in 2020 — and that’s just in the populous Atlanta suburbs alone.

It didn’t take long before the implications became clear to party officials and voting rights activists. In a state that Joe Biden carried by fewer than 12,000 votes last year, the new law stood to wipe out many of the party’s hard-fought gains — and put them at a decisive disadvantage.

Democrats in other states where similarly restrictive voting laws have passed are coming to the same conclusion. Interviews with more than three dozen Democratic elected officials, party operatives and voting rights activists across the country reveal growing concern — bordering on alarm — about the potential impact in 2022 of the raft of new laws passed by Republican legislatures, particularly in some of the nation’s most competitive battleground states.

“I’m super worried,” said Max Wood, founder and CEO of Deck, a progressive data analytics company that analyzes voting behavior. “I try to be optimistic, and I do think there are times when this kind of stuff can galvanize enthusiasm and turnout. … But I don’t know that that will be enough, especially with how extreme some of these laws are.”

Democratic efforts to model midterm turnout under the new laws remain in their infancy. But even without a sophisticated understanding of the practical effect, there is widespread fear that the party isn’t doing enough to counter these efforts, or preparing for an election conducted under, in some instances, a dramatically different set of rules governing voter access.

“If there isn’t a way for us to repeat what happened in November 2020, we’re f---ed,” said Nsé Ufot, CEO of the Stacey Abrams-founded New Georgia Project. “We are doing what we do to make sure that not only our constituents, our base, the people, the communities that we organize with, get it. We’re trying to make sure that our elected officials get it as well.”
Since Jan. 1, at least 18 states have passed laws that restrict access to the ballot, according to the Brennan Center’s voting laws tracker, ranging from voter I.D. requirements to provisions making early and absentee voting more difficult.
...


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2021)

*Dershowitz to Newsmax: Overturning Roe vs. Wade 'Death Knell' for GOP*
The U.S. Supreme Court will likely chip away at the Roe vs. Wade abortion decision rather than overturn it altogether, and that's good for the Republican Party because if the decision is ever overruled, the GOP "would never win another national election," Harvard Law professor emeritus Alan Dershowitz said on Newsmax Friday. 

"The vast majority of Americans believe that a woman should have a right to choose abortion and Roe vs. Wade has been a godsend to the Republican Party because it has taken abortion out of politics," Dershowitz said on Newsmax's "American Agenda." "If abortion is put back into politics, it's the death knell of the Republican Party."

Dershowitz's comments come after the state of Mississippi on Thursday urged the Supreme Court, in a major case set to be argued in its next term, to overturn the landmark 1973 ruling that women have a constitutional right to obtain an abortion.

"The Supreme Court may chip away at the edges, and they probably will," said Dershowitz. "There's probably a majority for that. But there is not a majority for overruling Roe vs. Wade." 

"The inclination of the justices is to make it harder to get an abortion but not to overrule Roe vs. Wade," said Dershowitz. "You're asking me my constitutional analysis, (and that) is that the Supreme Court won't overrule it, but will tinker with it, and it's been doing that now for the last decade or so." 

Meanwhile, several states have tried to roll back the viability guidelines concerning when abortions can be performed, and Dershowitz said "they ought to be smarter about it."

"They ought to try to think about if they want to restrict it, (do) it in a way that doesn't run directly" into overruling Roe vs. Wade, said Dershowitz. "It's just not going to happen. If you ask the court to do something that Roe didn't assert as a constitutional right, there is some chance of doing that."








Dershowitz to Newsmax: Overturning Roe vs. Wade 'Death Knell' for GOP


The U.S. Supreme Court will likely chip away at the Roe vs. Wade abortion decision rather than overturn it altogether, and that's good for the Republican Party because if the decision is ever overruled, the GOP "would never win another national election," Harvard Law...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2021)

*Rand Paul sends official criminal referral on Anthony Fauci to DOJ*
Senator Rand Paul (R-Ky.) made good on his threat to refer Anthony Fauci, chief medical adviser to President Biden and director of the U.S. National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, to the Justice Department for allegedly lying to Congress about funding gain-of-function research at the Wuhan Institute of Virology.

As Changing America previously reported, Fauci said that the National Institutes of Health “has not ever and does not now fund gain-of-function research in the Wuhan Institute of Virology” in response to Paul’s unsubstantiated claims to the contrary during a May hearing.

Last Tuesday, Paul asked Fauci if he would like to retract a previous statement, saying “as you are aware it is a crime to lie to Congress.”

Fauci said he would not retract the statement and was adamant that he has never lied before Congress. 

“You do not know what you’re talking about, quite frankly, and I want to say that officially. You do not know what you’re talking about...If anybody is lying here, senator, it is you,” Fauci said.








Rand Paul sends official criminal referral on Anthony Fauci to DOJ


Sen. Paul means business.




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2021)

*House Democrats expand probe into political interference into CDC during Trump administration*
Through letters, Democrats on the House Select Subcommittee on the Coronavirus Crisis requested interviews from eight former and current CDC and Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) officials and employees and three former Trump appointees as the probe branches out. 

Along with the letters, the subcommittee also released a new email suggesting that senior officials were informed of and planning to discuss how to respond to Trump adviser Paul Alexander’s email requesting an “immediate stop” to all of the CDC’s Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Reports (MMWR).

The subcommittee, led by Chairman James Clyburn (D-S.C.), has been looking into reports and emails indicating that Trump appointees tried to meddle in the CDC’s coronavirus response, including through efforts to edit and stop scientific reports on COVID-19.

The Trump administration has denied that any political influence affected the reports, traditionally considered to be untouched by politics. 

Democrats opened an investigation into alleged political interference after Politico reported in September that Trump appointees had requested to adjust CDC reports. Days later, Caputo took medical leave, and the department said Alexander would “permanently” leave HHS.

The Trump administration has said Alexander’s emails did not affect HHS policy and strategy. In October, then-HHS Secretary Alex Azar said Alexander had no “authority over determining the final publication of an MMWR.”








House Democrats expand probe into political interference into CDC during Trump administration


House Democrats on Monday widened their investigation into political interference at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) during former President Trump’s administration b…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2021)

*Trump pressures McConnell, GOP to ditch bipartisan talks until they have majority*
"Senate Republicans are being absolutely savaged by Democrats on the so-called 'bipartisan' infrastructure bill," Trump said in a statement as Senate negotiators work to finalize an agreement this week.

Trump claimed Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) and Republicans working on the deal, such as Sens. Rob Portman (Ohio), Susan Collins (Maine) and Mitt Romney (Utah), were merely interested in proving they could work with Democrats.


"It is so important to [McConnell] that he is agreeing to almost anything," Trump said. "Don’t do the infrastructure deal, wait until after we get proper election results in 2022 or otherwise, and regain a strong negotiating stance. Republicans, don’t let the Radical Left play you for weak fools and losers!"

The statement marked the third time in recent weeks where Trump has issued a statement through his post-presidency political action group bemoaning Republicans' willingness to negotiate on a bipartisan infrastructure bill.








Trump pressures McConnell, GOP to ditch bipartisan talks until they have majority


Former President Trump on Monday urged Senate Republicans to abandon talks on a bipartisan infrastructure deal until after the midterm elections or when the GOP retakes majorities in Congress.&#822…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 26, 2021)

Sen. Hawley’s Love America Bill : 
(Brainwash American Children Act ) 



https://www.hawley.senate.gov/sites/default/files/2021-07/Love America Act.pdf


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2021)

This is so pathetic.

*Trump Jr. inches past DeSantis as most popular GOP figure in new poll: Axios*
The poll from Fabrizio, Lee & Associates, first obtained by Axios, shows former President Trump's eldest son as the most popular of the GOP figures in the poll, followed closely by DeSantis. 

House Republican Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) came in third, followed by Reps. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) and Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.). All three scored more favorably than Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) 

Meanwhile, Rep. Liz Cheney (Wyo.) — who was stripped of her GOP leadership role earlier this year for speaking out against former President Trump's role in the Jan. 6 Capitol riot — scored negatively among the 800 Republicans polled.

All eyes are on any GOP front-runners who might emerge in 2024 should the former president opt to not run for another term. DeSantis and Trump Jr. are among those who have been eyed as potential candidates. 

"We found Mitch McConnell’s image has significantly improved since February, while Kevin McCarthy’s has remained consistent but positive," Tony Fabrizio said in a statement to Axios about the poll. "Liz Cheney is incredibly unpopular, while Matt Gaetz and Marjorie Taylor Greene have positive images but are largely undefined and driven by the far right of the party."

"Ron DeSantis and Donald Trump, Jr. are well-known and very well-liked by most Republicans, doing best among President Trump’s biggest supporters," he added.








Trump Jr. inches past DeSantis as most popular GOP figure in new poll: Axios


A new poll shows Donald Trump Jr. and Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis topping other GOP figures in a survey measuring the popularity of key Republicans. The poll from Fabrizio, Lee & Associ…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

Musk took his PayPal money and started a variety of businesses, including space X and Tesla, his former partner, this POS has another hobby and use for his cash.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Peter Thiel floods 2022 GOP races with cash, makes candidates an easy target (yahoo.com) 

*Peter Thiel floods 2022 GOP races with cash, makes candidates an easy target*

Tech billionaire Peter Thiel is injecting huge sums into some crucial 2022 midterm contests — and drawing fire from Republicans eager to tie their rivals to the GOP's Silicon Valley bogeymen.

Why it matters: Whether he's backing a candidate or being attacked by one, Thiel embodies the present GOP zeitgeist. His brand of nationalist conservatism mimics the party's Trump-era shift. Yet the fortune he's using to bankroll like-minded candidates derives from an industry reviled by much of that base.

This dichotomy has produced at least one notable example this year of a candidate publicly attacking Thiel just months after trying to arrange a sit-down with him.

*Thiel's $10 million infusion into a super PAC* supporting the Ohio Senate bid by "Hillbilly Elegy" author J.D. Vance represented his first major foray into the 2022 cycle. It also opened up a line of attack.

During an interview last week, one of Vance's primary rivals, former Ohio state treasurer Josh Mandel, hit Vance for positioning himself against Big Tech while he has "a guy who is on the board of Facebook as his biggest political funder."
Mandel declined to name Thiel. He also didn't mention the multiple overtures he himself made to Thiel early in the campaign.
Text messages reviewed by Axios show Mandel flagged his candidacy announcement for Thiel and followed up to request meetings with him in February and March. Thiel does not appear to have responded.
Additional text messages show Mandel praising Thiel in 2018 over his portrayal in a New York Times profile. "I think by in [sic] large people here in the rust belt agree with you," Mandel wrote.
*What they're saying:* "While J.D. Vance tries to talk tough on big tech, he depends on their money in every aspect of his life," Mandel campaign manager Scott Guthrie said in an emailed statement.

"His campaign is funded by a board member of Facebook, and his personal income from his VC firm comes from the former CEO of Google and former CEO of AOL," Guthrie said. "Ohioans know that J.D. Vance is a Never-Trumper and a phony whose bills are literally paid by big tech."
*Last week, the Washington Examiner reported* Thiel is putting another $10 million into a super PAC supporting Arizona Senate candidate Blake Masters, an executive at Thiel's venture capital firm and foundation.

While locally branded, Saving Arizona PAC's focus so far appears to be national. Its digital ads are running nationwide and plugging Masters as the candidate who can tilt the Senate majority in Republicans' favor.
The group's website domain was registered by James Blair, a Republican consultant and former top aide to Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis. Blair didn't respond to inquiries about his role with the group.
*In Missouri, Thiel has put a smaller sum *— just $250,000 — into a super PAC backing the Senate bid by state attorney general Eric Schmitt.

Thiel also backed Schmitt's predecessor as AG, Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.), during his 2018 Senate bid.
Hawley is now arguably Washington's leading purveyor of the nationalist wing whose ranks Thiel hopes to swell next year.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 27, 2021)

Republican says he wasn’t involved in fatal crash despite motorcycle stuck to the front of his car


I hate to stereotype them all, but Republicans across the country have garnered reputations for their lack of empathy towards humanity. However, one GOP official has allegedly taken it to the next level. A Pennsylvania gubernatorial candidate is under...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Republican says he wasn’t involved in fatal crash despite motorcycle stuck to the front of his car
> 
> 
> I hate to stereotype them all, but Republicans across the country have garnered reputations for their lack of empathy towards humanity. However, one GOP official has allegedly taken it to the next level. A Pennsylvania gubernatorial candidate is under...
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Musk took his PayPal money and started a variety of businesses, including space X and Tesla, his former partner, this POS has another hobby and use for his cash.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Peter Thiel floods 2022 GOP races with cash, makes candidates an easy target (yahoo.com)
> 
> ...


Hawley might turn into a minuteman with his swelling depending on how involved he was insurectally.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 27, 2021)

From the internet today, is a blow job from MTG considered anal sex?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

George P. Bush learns the GOP's Trump lesson the hard way






theweek.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2021)

karma.









Ex-US Sen. Mike Enzi of Wyoming dies after bicycle accident


GILLETTE, Wyo. (AP) — Retired Sen. Mike Enzi, a Wyoming Republican known as a consensus-builder in an increasingly polarized Washington, has died after he broke his neck in a bicycle accident. He was 77.




apnews.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

'There's a cold ripple of fear running down the spine of Republicans on Capitol Hill this morning': MSNBC's Claire McCaskill


MSNBC's Claire McCaskill thinks Republicans would be wise to abandon Donald Trump before he brings down the entire party.The Trump-endorsed Susan Wright lost her Texas congressional special election to fellow Republican Jake Ellzey, and "Morning Joe" host Joe Scarborough said that telling defeat...




www.rawstory.com





*'There's a cold ripple of fear running down the spine of Republicans on Capitol Hill this morning': MSNBC's Claire McCaskill*

MSNBC's Claire McCaskill thinks Republicans would be wise to abandon Donald Trump before he brings down the entire party.


The Trump-endorsed Susan Wright lost her Texas congressional special election to fellow Republican Jake Ellzey, and "Morning Joe" host Joe Scarborough said that telling defeat comes against the backdrop of the first Jan. 6 select committee hearing that GOP lawmakers have sought to undermine.

"These so called conservatives are actually embracing the chaos, embracing the fascist violence, apologizing for it, trying to paper over it, trying to cover up the fascist violence, the fascist violence that had one goal, one goal, to overturn the legitimate democratic election result of November 2020," Scarborough said. "It's right here in front of us, and we can actually see as we saw in the last clip."

The evidence of Trump's complicity in the insurrection was strong enough to get him impeached a second time, and McCaskill said Senate minority leader Mitch McConnell and his fellow GOP senators are complicit, as well.

"Let's not let the Republicans in the Senate off the hook here, too," McCaskill said. "Remember, fewer than 10 of them voted for a bipartisan commission to make sure that we did calcify the facts for American history, that we did make sure that no one had any questions based on party what actually happened, and Mitch McConnell killed the bipartisan commission. He got out there, he whipped his members, he told them not to vote for it. He told them they couldn't win the midterms if there was a credible body that uncovered the facts. He wanted to make sure that they could somehow try to shoehorn this into some kind of partisan effort, and that is how bad it is."

However, she said, Wright's loss should serve as a warning to them.

"I will tell you this, there is a cold ripple of fear running down the spine of Republicans on Capitol Hill this morning because Donald Trump's candidate lost last night," McCaskill said. "They have all been genuflecting for this ridiculous man that held the Oval Office, trying to say that they have to be for him because otherwise their party can't survive. [Sen.] Lindsay [Graham], Trump's guy lost, so let's just make sure that we realize that as this door begins to swing, we're going to see how many of them scramble to get out of the way."


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 'There's a cold ripple of fear running down the spine of Republicans on Capitol Hill this morning': MSNBC's Claire McCaskill
> 
> 
> MSNBC's Claire McCaskill thinks Republicans would be wise to abandon Donald Trump before he brings down the entire party.The Trump-endorsed Susan Wright lost her Texas congressional special election to fellow Republican Jake Ellzey, and "Morning Joe" host Joe Scarborough said that telling defeat...
> ...


Trump's response, "I liked them both so I didn't really lose. Besides, I only picked her on bad advice."


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2021)

Rumor of loads of shit hitting the fan soon, RICO charges coming to Ohio GOP and Kushner may be spilling his guts to the feds to save his ass, foreign agent stuff.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2021)

They may also have Eric Prince by the balls, I hope so.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2021)

This is huge if what I came across is true.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They may also have Eric Prince by the balls, I hope so.


The Trump crowd's crimes have been in the papers and there appear to be many, so Prince, Kushner, Rudy Ivanka getting indicted wouldn't surprise many people.

I never heard anything about Ohio and RICO, Gym Jordan appears to be in shit for 1/6.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This is huge if what I came across is true.


Any links?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2021)

The RICO stuff has to do with the Ohio GOP and the nuclear power industry in Ohio.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They may also have Eric Prince by the balls, I hope so.


Prince and Kushner could be ensnared over the Barrack's UAE scandal, we'll see if he squeals


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2021)

The Kushner Prince stuff is tied to what they call the grand plan with the middle east and Russia, basically them selling out the country. They have intercepts of it all, including Prince and his secret meeting in the Seychelles setting up a back channel to Russia,Mercer is also involved.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2021)

The Prince stuff is really crazy shit, you've heard of big oil, well Prince was trying to create big guns, private armies controlled by billionaires.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 28, 2021)

Leadership!!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2021)

The child molester thinks smoking crack is bad.


----------



## mooray (Jul 28, 2021)

It's funny how republicans are so two dimensionally brained that they have no understanding of the concept of personal development. You just blink and you're here and that's that.


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The Prince stuff is really crazy shit, you've heard of big oil, well Prince was trying to create big guns, private armies controlled by billionaires.


Well it is not like 'The People' know how to rule themselves. Democracy was a failed experiment, need more stable geniuses to put our fates in their hands.


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The child molester thinks smoking crack is bad.


At least not in front of the kid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

CDC mask guidance met with hostility by leading Republicans


SALT LAKE CITY (AP) — As he rallied conservatives on Wednesday, one of the Republican Party's most prominent rising stars mocked new government recommendations calling for more widespread use of masks to blunt a coronavirus surge.




apnews.com





*CDC mask guidance met with hostility by leading Republicans*

SALT LAKE CITY (AP) — As he rallied conservatives on Wednesday, one of the Republican Party’s most prominent rising stars mocked new government recommendations calling for more widespread use of masks to blunt a coronavirus surge.

“Did you not get the CDC’s memo?” Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis joked before an almost entirely unmasked audience of activists and lawmakers crammed into an indoor hotel ballroom in Salt Lake City. “I don’t see you guys complying.”

From Texas to South Dakota, Republican leaders responded with hostility and defiance to updated masking guidance from public health officials, who advise that even fully vaccinated people return to wearing masks indoors if they live in areas with high rates of virus transmission. The backlash reopened the culture war over pandemic restrictions just as efforts to persuade unvaccinated Americans to get shots appeared to be making headway.

Egged on by former President Donald Trump, the response reflects deep resistance among many GOP voters to restrictions aimed at containing a virus they feel poses minimal personal threat. The party is also tapping into growing frustration and confusion over ever-shifting rules and guidance.

But the resistance has real implications for a country desperate to emerge from the pandemic. Beyond vaccinations, there are few tools other than mask-wearing and social distancing to contain the spread of the delta variant, which studies have shown to be far more contagious than the original strain.

Many Republican leaders, however, are blocking preventative measures, potentially making it harder to tame virus outbreaks in conservative communities.

At least 18 Republican-led states have moved to prohibit vaccine passports or to ban public entities from requiring proof of vaccination. And some have prohibited schools from requiring any student or teacher to wear a mask or be vaccinated.

In its announcement, the CDC cited troubling new — thus far unpublished — research that found that fully vaccinated people can spread the delta variant just like the unvaccinated, putting those who haven’t received the shots or who have compromised immune systems at heightened risk. The CDC also recommended that all teachers, staff and students wear masks inside school buildings, regardless of vaccination status.

The backlash was swift.

“We won’t go back. We won’t mask our children,” declared Trump, who routinely cast doubt on the value of mask-wearing and rarely wore one in public while he was in office. “Why do Democrats distrust the science?”

Missouri Gov. Mike Parson called the new guidance “disappointing and concerning” and “inconsistent with the overwhelming evidence surrounding the efficacy of the vaccines and their proven results.”

He, like others, warned that the measure would undermine efforts to encourage vaccine holdouts to get their shots by casting further doubt on the efficacy of approved vaccines, which have been shown to dramatically decrease the risk of death or hospitalization, despite the occurrence of breakthrough cases.

Last week, White House officials reported that vaccination rates were on the rise in some states where COVID-19 cases were soaring, as more Republican leaders implored their constituents to lay lingering doubts aside and get the shots to protect themselves. That includes Alabama Gov. Kay Ivey, who has pleaded with unvaccinated residents, saying they are the ones “letting us down.”

“This self-inflicted setback encourages skepticism and vaccine hesitancy at a time when the goal is to prevent serious illnesses and deaths from COVID-19 through vaccination,” Parson tweeted. “This decision only promotes fear & further division among our citizens.”
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

Could it be true that up to 65 republican members of the house are unvaxxed? I think more of them have had the jab in secret than will admit it, most are just con artists, though some might actually be that stupid.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rep. Ryan Criticizes Leader McCarthy For Mocking House Mask Mandate*





Rep. Tim Ryan, D-Ohio, publicly criticized House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy this week for mocking a House mask mandate. The Morning Joe panel discusses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

Mitch wants Trump to go away ASAP, everyday he's loose, he causes them more trouble, when he starts desperately squirming and squealing after getting indicted, he will be an even bigger pain in the ass and threat to Mitch. Nobody want's Donald locked up more than Mitch and a lot of republicans who are in his thrall, they will be free when Donald is not.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








POLITICO Playbook: McConnell’s Herschel Walker problem


And the Senate clears the first hurdle on the bipartisan infrastructure bill.




www.politico.com





*POLITICO Playbook: McConnell’s Herschel Walker problem*

*Senate Minority Leader MITCH MCCONNELL* wants to flip the chamber in 2022. But one potential obstacle keeps coming up time and again: multiple *DONALD TRUMP*-inspired candidates who might sweep their GOP primaries but go on to lose in the general election.

*Take Georgia: *While Trump is all but begging NFL legend *HERSCHEL WALKER* to run against Democratic Sen. *RAPHAEL WARNOCK,* McConnell views Walker’s complicated personal history as a vulnerability. A recent AP story detailed Walker’s record of threatening and violent behavior — including once allegedly holding a pistol to his then-wife’s head and threatening to “blow [her] f---ing brains out.” (Walker has spoken openly about having dissociative identity disorder.) *JOSH HOLMES,* the GOP leader’s political right-hand man, tweeted a link to the article, writing: “This is about as comprehensive a takedown as I’ve ever read. My lord.”

*But their troubles don’t stop with the Peach State:

— In Missouri, *former Gov. *ERIC GREITENS* is hugging Trump’s big lie about the 2020 election in hopes of winning the GOP nomination for retiring Sen. *ROY BLUNT’s* seat. But Greitens also has major vulnerabilities: In 2018, he was forced to resign after being accused of sexually assaulting a woman, tying her up and taking nude photos of her in order to blackmail her into silence. (Greitens admitted to an affair, but denied the blackmail accusation.) If he wins the primary, senior Republicans worry that they can kiss goodbye what should be a safe seat.

*— In Pennsylvania,* Republicans are similarly worried about the crop of GOP hopefuls looking to succeed Sen. *PAT TOOMEY.* None of the major Republican candidates have ever been elected to public office, and every one of them lags behind the race’s top Democrats in fundraising, as the Philly Inquirer recently reported.

*— In Arizona,* Democratic Sen.* MARK KELLY *has a formidable fundraising war chest, and Gov. *DOUG DUCEY* — the Republican whom folks here in Washington see as most electable — is thus far sitting on the sidelines as the former president vows never to endorse him and several Trumpian Mini-Mes jump into the race.

*SO WHAT TO DO? (IF ANYTHING.) HERE’S WHERE IT GETS INTERESTING … *Earlier this year, McConnell said he would back candidates who can win, signaling his willingness to put his thumb on the scale in 2022. After the 2010 and 2012 cycles, when GOP candidates like *CHRISTINE (“I’M NOT A WITCH”)* *O’DONNELL* and *TODD (“LEGITIMATE RAPE”) AKIN *spurred national mockery of Republicans, the NRSC started stepping in to boost the strongest GOP candidates and kneecap those who could snag the nomination but tank the party.

*But Sen. RICK SCOTT *(R-Fla.), who now chairs the NRSC, has been very clear that he has no intention of meddling in 2022’s primaries. Scott, we’re told, remembers his first gubernatorial run in 2010, when the Republican Governors Association backed his primary opponent, *BILL MCCOLLUM,* over him. Ever since, he has felt strongly that GOP voters should choose whom they want — much to the chagrin of some institutional Republicans.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

*Waters of Justice are Warming: DOJ Won't Help Mo Brooks in Suit brought by Swalwell for Insurrection*





When it comes to the question of if and when Donald Trump will be held accountable, it may be too early to conclude the tide is turning. But given a half-dozen recent legal developments, the waters of justice undeniably are warming. Those stories include:
- Both the House of Representatives General Counsel and the Department of Justice REJECT Mo Brooks plea for help in the suit that Rep. Eric Swalwell and others filed against him for inciting the January 6 attack on the US Capitol
- DOJ's decision in the Swalwell/Brooks case is important foreshadowing of how they will resolve the identical issue regarding plea by Trump to be protected by the DOJ
- Trump's longtime friend and Chairman of his Inaugural Committee, Tom Barrack is indicted and may very well decide to cooperate with prosecutors in a bid to save himself
- Trump's Chief Financial Officer, Allen Weisselberg, stands indicted
- The Trump Organization stands indicted for, among other things, a 15-year-long criminal scheme to defraud in the first degree
- A House of Representatives Select Committee is conducting a legitimate investigation into what lead to the attack on the US Capitol
- Last but not least, a Texas Republican endorsed by Donald Trump just lost his bid for office in Texas, suggesting that Trump's influence is fading, if not outright failing. 

Indeed, the waters of justice are warming.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2021)

Kushners Iphone was hacked by intelligence services in 2018-2019


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Kushners Iphone was hacked by intelligence services in 2018-2019


Everybody but the US government had these slobs wired for sound, they used private phones, private apps and email servers. I'm sure your NATO allies even have Trump and Putin's conversations bugged.

Why Trump, Stone, Rudy and a bunch of others are not being wiretapped and bugged legally at this point is beyond my understanding. The works of them should be wired for sound by NY state and federal authorities, including Donald's golf buggy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

*Let's talk about the marketplace of ideas....*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2021)

during the 1/6 Commission, this happened









Marjorie Taylor Greene and Matt Gaetz's News Conference Shut Down by Protesters


A news conference run by Republican U.S. representatives Matt Gaetz (Florida) and Marjorie Taylor Greene (Georgia) was interrupted by protesters and eventually cancelled entirely Tuesday. The news conference was held outside the Justice Department in Washington as an attempt to defend the...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Leadership!!!


it's not even the same time period, Rob.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2021)

mooray said:


> It's funny how republicans are so two dimensionally brained that they have no understanding of the concept of personal development. You just blink and you're here and that's that.


being deep is not their forte.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Waters of Justice are Warming: DOJ Won't Help Mo Brooks in Suit brought by Swalwell for Insurrection*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mo has some problems first he was wearing this hat:



then quickly changed to this hat as to no implicate himself but too late!



he was wearing riot gear underneath his very yellow windbreaker.


----------



## topcat (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor of loads of shit hitting the fan soon, RICO charges coming to Ohio GOP and Kushner may be spilling his guts to the feds to save his ass, foreign agent stuff.


At least some of these will turn out to have been discoveries made by the Mueller team, then handed off.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 29, 2021)

topcat said:


> At least some of these will turn out to have been discoveries made by the Mueller team, then handed off.


what happened to Individual 1? I'm hoping they have many much better charges to hand down to Clan Dotard.


----------



## topcat (Jul 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what happened to Individual 1? I'm hoping they have many much better charges to hand down to Clan Dotard.


Ya' gotta build up to the crescendo. Individual 1s time is coming. Nobody knows that more than he.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 29, 2021)

topcat said:


> Ya' gotta build up to the crescendo. Individual 1s time is coming. Nobody knows that more than he.


radio silence from all the kids too. which has been nice.


----------



## topcat (Jul 29, 2021)

Except Junior and dum-dum can't resist the teevee camera. They love the taste of shoe leather.


rkymtnman said:


> radio silence from all the kids too. which has been nice.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They may also have Eric Prince by the balls, I hope so.


meeting in the Seychelles? he was so out in the open on that.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The Kushner Prince stuff is tied to what they call the grand plan with the middle east and Russia, basically them selling out the country. They have intercepts of it all, including Prince and his secret meeting in the Seychelles setting up a back channel to Russia,Mercer is also involved.


so secret it was in the paper that same week.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 29, 2021)

topcat said:


> Except Junior and dum-dum can't resist the teevee camera. They love the taste of shoe leather.


beavis and butthead part deux: the prison shower years. lol.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2021)

printer said:


> Trump's response, "I liked them both so I didn't really lose. Besides, I only picked her on bad advice."


he's such a POS.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> beavis and butthead part deux: the prison shower years. lol.


I could actually see a fun movie out of them as old guys storming the capital.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This is huge if what I came across is true.


it's true.


----------



## topcat (Jul 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> beavis and butthead part deux: the prison shower years. lol.


They'll need lots of cigarettes for protection.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 29, 2021)

topcat said:


> They'll need lots of cigarettes for protection.


dem dair trump boyz got sum gentle soft flesh on dem dair mouthholes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> dem dair trump boyz got sum gentle soft flesh on dem dair mouthholes.


Donald will only serve a few years before they take him out in a bag, Beavis and Butthead could be looking at a stretch, so could Ivanka. Rumor has it Jared is squealing his head off, first in the door gets the best deal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

Force will be required to stop, imprison and kill them if required, Republicans now make up 24% and the democrats 36%, a sight majority of independents are former republicans, or lean right. Only 4% of most groups will actually resort to violence though, but with today's republicans that could be as high as 10% or more of the 24% of voters who are republicans.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Nearly half of Republicans say 'a time will come when patriotic Americans have to take the law into their own hands,' new poll shows


A majority of Republicans (55%) said "the traditional American way of life is disappearing so fast we may have to use force to save it."




www.businessinsider.com





*Nearly half of Republicans say 'a time will come when patriotic Americans have to take the law into their own hands,' new poll shows*


A new poll offers an alarming picture of GOP beliefs about democracy.
Almost half of Republicans said a time might come where they have to take the law into their own hands.
A majority of Republicans endorsed potentially using force to uphold the "traditional" America.
Less than a year after a pro-Trump mob stormed the US Capitol, nearly half of Republican voters (47%) say that "a time will come when patriotic Americans have to take the law into their own hands," per a new nationwide survey by George Washington University's School of Media and Public Affairs.

Only about 29% of Americans agreed with this statement on some level, the poll found, including just 9% of Democrats. And 49% said they disagree or strongly disagree.

The poll also found that a majority of Republicans (55%) say "the traditional American way of life is disappearing so fast we may have to use force to save it." About 15% of Democrats agreed with this statement, but more Americans disagreed (46%) than agreed (34%).

More Republicans (27%) than Democrats (18%) said that "strong leaders sometimes have to bend the rules in order to get things done."

The poll also found extremely low levels of trust among Republicans when it comes to elections — 82% said it's "hard to trust the results of elections when so many people will vote for anyone who offers a handout." Only 15% of Democrats were on the same page. 

Echoing other recent polls on the 2020 election, the survey found that just 20% of Republicans were confident in the 2020 election results as compared to over 90% of Democrats.

The survey of of 1,753 registered US voters was conducted by YouGov from June 4 to 23.

Over the course of the Trump era, experts on democracy repeatedly raised concerns about the GOP's slide into authoritarianism. Democracy scholars have continued to raise alarm as the GOP-led legislatures in states across the country push for restrictive voter laws, employing similar justifications to President Donald Trump's baseless claims of mass voter fraud after he fairly lost the 2020 election. Along these lines, an ex-Trump administration official recently referred to the Republican party as the top national security threat to the US.

More than one quarter of Americans qualify as having right-wing authoritarian political beliefs, according to polling from Morning Consult released in late June.

Though Trump provoked an insurrection at the Capitol and stands as the only commander-in-chief in history to be impeached twice, he continues to be the leader of the Republican party. GOP leaders in Congress have also railed against a House investigation into the January 6 insurrection.

During a hearing on Tuesday held by the House select committee running the probe, four police officers testified about the violence they were subjected to by Trump's supporters at the Capitol. One officer referred to the insurrections as "terrorists," and another said the Capitol riot amounted to an "attempted coup."


----------



## mooray (Jul 29, 2021)

That percentage are mostly fatfuck loudmouths. Without something major like widespread starvation, you'd be very hard pressed to find 100,000 people willing to risk everything and leave their homes/jobs/families with their guns and whatever they can fit in their vehicle, to go off and murder people. The problem is, 100k people could do an effing lot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

Trump supporters going door to door in Pennsylvania demanding to know which candidate voters backed


Donald Trump supporters calling themselves an "election integrity committee" are going door to door in Pennsylvania and demanding to know whom residents voted for in the November election.York County president commissioner Julie Wheeler, a Republican, said she received numerous calls about...




www.rawstory.com





*Trump supporters going door to door in Pennsylvania demanding to know which candidate voters backed*


Donald Trump supporters calling themselves an "election integrity committee" are going door to door in Pennsylvania and demanding to know whom residents voted for in the November election.


York County president commissioner Julie Wheeler, a Republican, said she received numerous calls about alleged voter intimidation by members of the so-called committee, and has referred the matter to law enforcement, the _York Dispatch_ reported Thursday. Wheeler added that the committee has no affiliation with county government.

County officials are currently weighing whether to comply with a "forensic audit" of the 2020 election spearheaded by GOP state Sen. Doug Mastriano, based on the former president's false claims of widespread fraud.

Chad Baker, chair of the Democratic Party of York County, said members of the "election integrity committee" appear to be targeting Democrats.

"There is an intimidation factor, and that's what their intent is," Baker said. "The timing of this doesn't seem suspect given the recent request of the audit by Sen. Mastriano."

Cyber Ninjas, the private firm conducting a partisan audit of election results in Arizona, reportedly planned to use similar door-knocking tactics earlier this year, prompting a letter from the Department of Justice.

"This description of the proposed work of the audit raises concerns regarding potential intimidation of voters," the DOJ's Civil Rights Division wrote in a May 5 letter to Cyber Ninjas.

Read the full story here.


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald will only serve a few years before they take him out in a bag. . . . . . .


It's hard to say. Without the bags of daily fast food, he might get down to 250-275 pounds and live for years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

injinji said:


> It's hard to say. Without the bags of daily fast food, he might get down to 250-275 pounds and live for years.


All the better, he will have more time to serve than live any way ya look at it. These stupid fuckers are gonna follow Trump right off the cliff and fall screaming on fire into the abyss. He'll use the republicans like toilet paper to wipe his ass with and flush them on his way to the big house. What do you think will happen when NY indicts Trump, tries him and puts him away in a NY maximum security prison? He will go fucking NUTS! What a show it will be, bring popcorn.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 30, 2021)

BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> BWHAHAHAHA
> 
> View attachment 4954292View attachment 4954293


Is she the lady who shouts? She needs to hook up with some old rich, hard of hearing gentleman. One with an easy on off switch on his hearing aid.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2021)

https://www.rawstory.com/matt-gaetz-marjorie-taylor-greene-jail/


> Reps. Matt Gaetz (FL), Marjorie Taylor Greene (GA), and Louie Gohmert (TX) complained on Thursday after prison officials refused to allow them to enter a facility housing people who allegedly attacked the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6.
> 
> Conservative news outlets OAN and RSBN covered the lawmakers' attempt to enter the facility. The stunt was billed as an attempt to check on the welfare of Jan. 6 "political prisoners."
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Trump’s false election fraud claims fuel Michigan GOP meltdown


The ex-president’s refusal to accept defeat is taking a toll on the party in a key battleground state.




www.politico.com





*Trump’s false election fraud claims fuel Michigan GOP meltdown*
The ex-president’s refusal to accept defeat is taking a toll on the party in a key battleground state.

Joe Biden defeated Donald Trump by more than 150,000 votes in Michigan last November.
Trump and the Michigan Republican Party still aren’t over it.

The outcome — and the former president’s obsessive efforts to dispute it — has left the state party in disarray, raising questions about the GOP’s focus as it looks to unseat Democratic Gov. Gretchen Whitmer in a top battleground state next year.

“From a staff and leadership perspective, I don’t know that top-notch professionals would want to go into this quagmire,” said Jeff Timmer, a former Michigan GOP executive director who opposed Trump. “Unless you’re going to talk crazy talk, they don’t want you there.”

Much of the trouble can be traced to the 2020 presidential election results, which Trump and his allies have alleged were marked by fraud without providing evidence.

An April report from the state Bureau of Elections on 250 post-election audits conducted across the state found “no examples of fraud or intentional misconduct by election officials and no evidence that equipment used to tabulate or report election results did not function properly when properly programmed and tested.” Likewise, a GOP-led state Senate Oversight Committee report released in June found “no evidence of widespread or systemic fraud.”

But some party officials and conservative activists continue to press for a “forensic audit” of the election results, encouraged by Trump, who has called on “American Republican Patriots” to run primary challenges against “RINO State Senators in Michigan who refuse to properly look into the election irregularities and fraud.”

One of the casualties of Trump’s efforts to spread the lie that Biden stole the election was Jason Roe, the party’s executive director, who resigned this month. Roe — whose father also served as executive director of the state GOP — first raised the ire of activists for telling POLITICO Magazine last year: “The election wasn’t stolen. [Trump] blew it.” Then, in May, Roe told the Michigan Information & Research Services podcast that Trump “was seemingly doing everything he could to lose a winnable race” and urged the party to move on from 2020.

The state party also lacks a communications director after Ted Goodman left to join former Detroit Police Chief James Craig’s campaign for governor. Goodman’s replacement lasted less than a week, according to several Republicans familiar with the party’s staffing.
...


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it's not even the same time period, Rob.


That's true. Biden was somewhat more coherent in his malformed "ideas" then.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2021)

topcat said:


> Ya' gotta build up to the crescendo. Individual 1s time is coming. Nobody knows that more than he.


mmmmmm Crescendo strain.


----------



## topcat (Jul 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/matt-gaetz-marjorie-taylor-greene-jail/View attachment 4954382


Look at the size of that guy's blockhead! Leaders of the Great Fascist Party, determined to overthrow democracy.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> BWHAHAHAHA
> 
> View attachment 4954292View attachment 4954293


why not? ARod is free no more JLo <shrug>


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2021)

topcat said:


> Look at the size of that guy's blockhead! Leaders of the Great Fascist Party, determined to overthrow democracy.





>


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 30, 2021)

Found it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 30, 2021)

Found this funny … Star Trek Voyager - Favorite EMH doctor blasted Jim Jordan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420744273629114369


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 30, 2021)

Republican tears ….


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420731883562967041


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 30, 2021)

Ladies and gentlemen… Kevin *moron *mcCarthy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420489265784496131


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 1, 2021)

Michigan GOP candidate predicts 'end times' after claim vaccines include 'aborted baby tissue'


Michigan Republican Mellisa Carone was ridiculed by "Saturday Night Live" in February for being gullible enough to believe Donald Trump's debunked conspiracy theories about election fraud.Now Carone, who has formed a committee to run for the Michigan legislature, is pushing a conspiracy theory...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

*OLBERMANN VS...McCARTHY'S EXCUSE FOR TALKING OF HITTING PELOSI. IS HE STONED? NO, SERIOUSLY - IS HE?*





Remember how opioid addict Rush Limbaugh used to fantasize about violence towards liberals and women, and then insult those who objected by saying 'I was obviously joking'?


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

The Big Money Behind the Big Lie


Donald Trump’s attacks on democracy are being promoted by rich and powerful conservative groups that are determined to win at all costs.




www.newyorker.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 3, 2021)

Tennessee won't incentivize Covid shots — but pays to vax cows


Gov. Bill Lee, who grew up on his family's ranch and refers to himself as a cattle farmer in his Twitter profile, has been far less enthusiastic about incentivizing herd immunity among humans.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)

Trump moved donated money to his own business, filing shows


Former president has built up a $100m war chest between his affiliated committees




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)

If he's gonna issue an opinion, he's department had better issue an indictment too. First the suckers, then the planners and organizers and finally the boss, is how these things usually go.

I don't think Garland wants to get in the way of NY prosecuting Trump and will wait until they convict him there. They will accumulate more evidence for more federal indictments including for federal taxes, NY prosecutors will basically make the feds tax case for them in a NY court. They will also turn over a lot of documents and witnesses who made deals and know other things. Trying Trump and others for insurrection later, closer to the 2022 midterms would be better, if congress people are gonna be indicted, it will happen before election season. Trump ain't on the ballot in 2022, so they could have the fucker on trial for insurrection in October of 2022! Nobody will time it that way, but it might work out that way, with Donald freaking out all the time from inside his cell at Sing sing.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








A Trump bombshell quietly dropped last week. And it should shock us all | Robert Reich


A newly released memo shows that Trump told the acting attorney general: ‘Just say the election was corrupt [and] leave the rest to me and the [Republican] congressmen’




www.theguardian.com





*A Trump bombshell quietly dropped last week. And it should shock us all*
Robert Reich

*A newly released memo shows that Trump told the acting attorney general: ‘Just say the election was corrupt [and] leave the rest to me and the [Republican] congressmen’*

We’ve become so inured to Donald Trump’s proto-fascism that we barely blink an eye when we learn that he tried to manipulate the 2020 election. Yet the most recent revelation should frighten every American to their core.

On Friday, the House oversight committee released notes of a 27 December telephone call from Trump to then acting attorney general Jeffrey Rosen, in which Trump told Rosen: “Just say the election was corrupt + leave the rest to me and the R congressmen.” The notes were taken by Richard Donoghue, Rosen’s deputy, who was also on the call.

The release of these notes has barely made a stir. The weekend news was filled with more immediate things – infrastructure! The Delta strain! Inflation! Wildfires! In light of everything else going on, Trump’s bizarre efforts in the last weeks of his presidency seem wearily irrelevant. Didn’t we already know how desperate he was?

In a word, no. This revelation is hugely important.

Rosen obviously rejected Trump’s request. But what if Rosen had obeyed Trump and said to the American public that the election was corrupt – and then “left the rest” to Trump and the Republican congressmen? What would Trump’s and the Republicans’ next moves have been? And which Republican congressmen were in cahoots with Trump in this attempted coup d’état?

Make no mistake: this was an attempted coup.

Trump knew it. Just weeks earlier, then attorney general William Barr said the justice department had found no evidence of widespread fraud that could have overturned the results.

And a few days after Trump’s call to Rosen – on 2 January – Trump told Brad Raffensperger, Georgia’s secretary of state, to “find” votes to change the election outcome. He berated Raffensperger for not doing more to overturn the election.

Emails released last month also show that Trump and his allies in the last weeks of his presidency pressured the justice department to investigate totally unsubstantiated claims of widespread election fraud – forwarding them conspiracy theories and even a draft legal brief they hoped would be filed with the supreme court.

Some people, especially Republican officeholders, believe we should simply forget these sordid details. We must not.

For the first time in the history of the United States we did not have a peaceful transition of power. For the first time in American history, a president refused – still refuses – to concede, and continues to claim, with no basis in fact, that the election was “stolen” from him. For the first time in history, a president actively plotted a coup.

It would have been bad enough were Trump a mere crackpot acting on his own pathetic stage – a would-be dictator who accidentally became president and then, when he lost re-election, went bonkers – after which he was swept into the dustbin of history.

We might then merely regret this temporary lapse in American presidential history. At best, Trump would be seen as a fool and the whole affair an embarrassment to the country.

But Trump was no accident and he’s not in any dustbin. He has turned one of America’s two major parties into his own cult. He has cast the major political division in the US as a clash between those who believe him about the 2020 election and those who do not. He has emboldened state Republicans to execute the most brazen attack on voting rights since Jim Crow. Most Republican senators and representatives dare not cross him. Some of his followers continue to threaten violence against the government. By all accounts, he is running for president again in 2024.

Donald Trump’s proto-fascism poses the largest internal threat to American democracy since the civil war.

What to do about it? Fight it, and the sooner the better.

This final revelation – Trump’s 27 December call to the acting attorney general in which he pleads “Just say the election was corrupt + leave the rest to me” – should trigger section 3 of the 14th amendment, which bars anyone from holding office who “engaged in insurrection” against the US. The current attorney general of the United States, Merrick Garland, should issue an advisory opinion clearly stating this. If Trump wants to take it to the supreme court, fine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)

Trump is transferring money to his company, Donald won't use the money for politics.

Everyday Donald is loose, he hurts the republicans and helps to hang himself and others with his own mouth. There is still plenty of time to indict Donald, closer to the 2022 midterms and after NY fucks him and the congressional panel gets more information and evidence. If they are gonna nail this fucker for a political crime like insurrection, they better have him every which way but loose and it would be nice if he were in a NY state prison and muzzled while they fuck him again.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump's $100 Million Democracy-Damaging Grift - Time for AG Garland/DOJ to Bring the Accountability*





The CNN headline says it all "Trump's $100 Million Threat to Democracy."
With so much at stake, the most important question for our Department of Justice is . . . what's the hold up on charging Donald Trump for his criminal conduct?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)

Yep, to use a crude metaphor, I think Garland wants NY to chain Trump to the bed and muzzle him, before he fucks him real good, repeatedly...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)

There would be little practical point in going after Trump for federal crimes, Garland knows he will die in a NY state prison anyway. The whole point would be to nail the others who were involved, particularly politicians and those close to them, Trump did not act alone in his various criminal and treasonous conspiracies, he had lot's of help. Also a conviction for insurrection would preclude Trump from holding office again by a simple majority vote in both the house & senate.

Like I said, there's more work to be done by the Jan 6th panel and he doesn't want to get ahead of their report at least and perhaps indictments for R congress people and others close to the top.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 3, 2021)

Lindell gets trolled ….. again.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422198153525276675


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Lindell gets trolled ….. again.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422198153525276675


It would be better if he was sued for every dime he has and maybe goes to prison as part of the insurrection conspiracy.


----------



## printer (Aug 3, 2021)

*Rep. Mace to Newsmax: Congress Mask Mandate Sign of 'Authoritarian Regime'*
Rep. Nancy Mace, R-N.C., told Newsmax on Monday that the mask mandate on the House side of the U.S. Capitol, including fines and possible arrests, is ''an authoritarian regime.''

''This is an authoritarian regime right now,'' Mace said on ''Stinchfield.'' ''At this point, when I heard when I walked into my office on the hill on Thursday morning, and heard that [House Speaker] Nancy Pelosi had directed the Capitol Hill Police to arrest staffers and anyone visiting the Capitol who was not wearing a mask, I lost it, and members of Congress who were not wearing a mask were supposed to be reported to the police. This is insanity, and it's Nancy Pelosi gone wild.''

Mace, 43, said that she has been vaccinated, and had COVID-19 before that and recovered, and is trying to be reasonable by still wearing her mask while on the House floor when more than 400 other members are present.

'I was wearing a mask before I got vaccinated. But we are pushing back now, and I don't mind wearing a mask in the chamber when there are 400 or 500 people, you, know, in there,'' Mace said. ''I'm reasonable about it, but what we shouldn't be doing is threatening people to arrest them if they don't wear a mask, or if they're not vaccinated. That is a choice that you should make and consultation with your physician and your family. There are parents that may want to hold off on getting their kids vaccinated. They should, by all means, be given the freedom to choose and do that.''








Rep. Mace to Newsmax: Congress Mask Mandate Sign of 'Authoritarian Regime'


Rep. Nancy Mace, R-N.C., told Newsmax on Monday that the mask mandate on the House side of the U.S. Capitol, including fines and possible arrests, ''is an authoritarian regime.''




www.newsmax.com





"Oh I am so hard pressed wearing a mask for a few hours."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 3, 2021)

Can’t be soon enough to cut the head off this hydra …” shadow cabinet meetings “ with Orange Mussolini . Hopefully the cage is roomy enough for a few more traitors ( add a handicap ramp too ) 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421661849465106434

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422035354752888834


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 3, 2021)

Threader - Good threads every day


Welcome to Threader, a place to read and discover stories and knowledge from Twitter. Get a selection of good threads every day.




threader.app


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 3, 2021)

Elitist bs …. I would think an elbow to the teeth would have been better. 22yr old diaper wearing douche.
Throat punch ?
Upper Cut ?
Dealers choice  


Flight attendants restrained a passenger to his seat with duct tape during a Frontier Airlines flight last week after he allegedly punched and groped crew members and cursed at fellow passengers.

During a Saturday flight from Philadelphia to Miami, the passenger “made inappropriate physical contact with two flight attendants and subsequently physically assaulted another flight attendant,” Frontier confirmed in a statement to USA TODAY.

“As a result, the passenger needed to be restrained until the flight landed in Miami and law enforcement arrived.”

The man allegedly ordered multiple alcoholic drinks from a flight attendant during the flight and put his hand against the woman’s “backside inappropriately,” according to a police report from the incident, multiple outlets reported.

A now-viral video shows a male flight attendant asking the passenger to calm down before the passenger can be seen punching him in the face. Flight attendants then taped him to the seat and tied him with a seatbelt extender.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422537706173775875


----------



## topcat (Aug 3, 2021)

Josh Hawley.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 3, 2021)

Good Segment ……


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 4, 2021)

*GOP Rep. Mo Brooks is seeking immunity from lawsuit over Jan. 6 Capitol attack*


The Pant Shittin has begun.……. 



Rep. Mo Brooks (R-Ala.) on Wednesday asked a federal judge to grant him immunity from a lawsuit filed in March by Rep. Eric Swalwell (D-Calif.), which accuses Brooks of inciting the Jan. 6 Capitol attack.

In the suit, Swalwell alleges that Brooks, former President Donald Trump, and Rudy Giuliani knew when they spoke at a "Stop the Steal" rally ahead of the Capitol assault that they were lying when they claimed the 2020 election results were rigged. During Brooks' address to the crowd, he wore a "Fire Pelosi" hat and declared that "today is the day that American patriots start taking down names and kicking ass."

Brooks is representing himself, and earlier argued that his remarks were within his scope of duty as a member of Congress and the case should be dismissed. The Justice Department rejected Brooks' assertion that he was doing his job, stating that fomenting an attack on Congress is "not within the scope of employment of a representative — or any federal employee."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 4, 2021)

Heard RUDY food stamp card is empty , thanks to trump. 
Expect that Jiffy Lube haired nut job to start weighing options about prison.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 5, 2021)

Trumps BS loyalty card - guess you get a free churro. 
Some say Nazi like …. I think more RUSKIE.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423171873802702848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423165296987176961


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 5, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trumps BS loyalty card - guess you get a free churro.
> Some say Nazi like …. I think more RUSKIE.
> 
> 
> ...


Is this just to confirm that the owner is a total fucktard??


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 5, 2021)

TARD CARD


” What’s in your wallet ? “


----------



## topcat (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423446986724945922


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> A closer look at the Texas situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a shit situation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## smokinrav (Aug 8, 2021)

smh









Trump Campaign, GOP Have Refunded $135 Million After Aggressive Fundraising Tactics


In the first six months of the year, Trump and the Republican Party refunded $12.8 million in donations.




slate.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> smh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is going to leave a mark.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

*Top Republican Fundraising Outfit Appears To Be Breaking The Law*





According to an analysis of financial disclosure records, the top Republican fundraising group - WinRed - has apparently been skirting disclosure laws by NOT revealing who they are paying. This is a very serious issue, as it obscures millions of dollars in payments from the group that are supposed to be on the record. Farron Cousins explains exactly what is happening and why WinRed might be trying to conceal their records.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2021)

Congratulations









New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo resigns after sexual harassment allegations


Facing an impeachment inquiry, the governor will leave office in 14 days.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4960159


the enemy of my enemy is my friend.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trumps BS loyalty card - guess you get a free churro.
> Some say Nazi like …. I think more RUSKIE.
> 
> 
> ...


they have a donate button.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> That is going to leave a mark.


yeah, like the shit stain he is.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> they have a donate button.


LEECH button


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2021)

this guy is the biggest stinker alive which is why he needs to be gone where people can't hear the ranting and ravings of this lunatic.









'Petulant little boy' Trump mocked for rant calling Mitch McConnell the 'most overrated man in politics'


With the Senate prepared to pass a massive infrastructure bill with bipartisan support, Donald Trump lashed out at Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) on Tuesday morning.Banned by Twitter, the former president issued a statement via his spokesperson Liz Harrington."Nobody will ever...




www.rawstory.com





Nobody will ever understand why Mitch McConnell allowed this non-infrastructure bill to be passed. He has given up all of his leverage for the big whopper of a bill that will follow," Trump wrote before adding, "I have quietly said for years that Mitch McConnell is the most overrated man in politics—now I don't have to be quiet anymore. He is working so hard to give Biden a victory, now they'll go for the big one, including the biggest tax increases in the history of our Country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

*Liberal Redneck - Texans Deserve Better Than Abbott*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

*Last Week in the Republican Party...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 10, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425134854249746439


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

*Twitter suspends Marjorie Taylor Greene*





Twitter suspended Marjorie Taylor Greene for one week after posting another misleading tweet. Violating the Covid-19 policy five or more times can result in a permanent ban from Twitter.


----------



## mooray (Aug 10, 2021)

"Twitter suspends me because the truth is so offensive to the fragile hypocrites all over Twitter."

Again....she is technically correct.


----------



## topcat (Aug 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> "Twitter suspends me because the truth is so offensive to the fragile hypocrites all over Twitter."
> 
> Again....she is technically correct.


Biologically, she's a horse.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 10, 2021)

Caitlyn Jenner apparently forgets to log into alt Twitter account while responding to her own tweet


Caitlyn Jenner, who’s campaigning to replace California Gov. Gavin Newsom in the state’s upcoming recall election, got into a peculiar exchange with herself on Twitter this Monday. Jenner retweeted a post calling for Californians to vote “no” on the recall, writing, “Why? Do you want more...




deadstate.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

*Anti-Government Republicans Ask For Help From The Government*





Many GOP governors live by Reagan’s infamous quote: “The nine most terrifying words in the English language are ‘I’m from the government, and I’m here to help.’” Now those same Republicans are quietly saying six words: “We need help from the government.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

*Federal Government Sending Hundreds Of Ventilators To Florida*





Charlie Sykes, editor-at-large for the Bulwark, and Dr. Rob Davidson, an emergency room physician, react to the breaking news that the Biden administration is sending hundreds of ventilators to Florida due to the state’s recent Covid-spike and analyze why some GOP governors are still refusing to follow the science.


----------



## smokinrav (Aug 10, 2021)

This deserves the rare double facepalm


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 11, 2021)

Rudy needs help …. Shoe polish for the scalp is pricey 

Throw the poor schlep a bone ….


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

YouTube suspends Rand Paul for seven days | CNN Business


Sen. Rand Paul, a Kentucky Republican, has been suspended from YouTube for seven days over a video claiming that masks are ineffective in fighting Covid-19, according to a YouTube spokesperson.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

*Let's talk about Rand Paul needing a remedial civics lesson....*


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about Rand Paul needing a remedial civics lesson....*


damnit! you beat me to it!

only two more days until Friday the 13th and Trump will be back!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> YouTube suspends Rand Paul for seven days | CNN Business
> 
> 
> Sen. Rand Paul, a Kentucky Republican, has been suspended from YouTube for seven days over a video claiming that masks are ineffective in fighting Covid-19, according to a YouTube spokesperson.
> ...


'i'm a doctor'.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 11, 2021)

Trainwreck of all trainwrecks 
Mike lindell’s Meth a Thon. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425144135703568395


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trainwreck of all trainwrecks
> Mike lindell’s Meth a Thon.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425144135703568395


i don't understand..is he revealing the evidence on 'stolen election'? he only has until Friday before he has to set another date.

there's something very physically wrong with him.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 11, 2021)

Was gonna lurk the damn thing but i think i need my brain cells intact.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i don't understand..is he revealing the evidence on 'stolen election'? he only has until Friday before he has to set another date.
> 
> there's something very physically wrong with him.


I think this is becoming more about a stolen erection.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 11, 2021)

Well … they got some guy trying to do vote gain data from 1892 and how certain predictors SHOULD match the outcome of an election … boring , misconstrued and mostly blah blah .

Waiting for biden pic with devil horns and pitchfork.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 11, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well … they got some guy trying to do vote gain data from 1892 and how certain predictors SHOULD match the outcome of an election … boring , misconstrued and mostly blah blah .
> 
> Waiting for biden pic with devil horns and pitchfork.


once they called them demonrats the gloves were no longer on


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 11, 2021)

Love how lindell keeps burying himself by mentioning “ Machines … the Machines ! … China .. The machines “ .

Pretty sure Dominion and Smartmatic are keeping track of the continued blasting of the machines. More big foot in mouth bashing when this moron has such a large lawsuit hanging over his head.

Oann getting sued too AND they still give this crazython their backing …. Hilarious.

Like how theres not a mask in sight …. Let them choke on their idiocy


----------



## printer (Aug 11, 2021)

*Judge: Dominion suits against Trump allies Giuliani, Powell, Lindell can proceed*
A federal judge in Washington, D.C., on Wednesday rejected requests from former Trump personal attorney Rudy Giuliani, pro-Trump lawyer Sidney Powell and MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell that he dismiss lawsuits from Dominion Voting Systems against the three.
Dominion filed three defamation lawsuits — at $1.3 billion each — against Powell, Giuliani and Lindell for allegedly claiming without evidence that the voting machine company rigged the 2020 presidential election for President Biden by manipulating votes.
_— Developing_








Judge: Dominion suits against Trump allies can proceed


A federal judge in Washington, D.C., on Wednesday rejected requests from former Trump personal attorney Rudy Giuliani, pro-Trump lawyer Sidney Powell and MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell that he…




thehill.com





And another juicy bit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425580619648618501


----------



## printer (Aug 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425581547294498821


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425586542849011721

It is a good day. Cleaning up the Trump Swamp.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 11, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Was gonna lurk the damn thing but i think i need my brain cells intact.


My psychiatrist says it’s good therapy to yell at your computer screen.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> is he revealing the evidence on 'stolen election'


lindell said that once biden and harris see the evidence, they will step down and let trump be president. 

i want what he's smoking


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> lindell said that once biden and harris see the evidence, they will step down and let trump be president.
> 
> i want what he's smoking


So it will be their fault when they don't step down I am guessing.

Fucking con men, just keep selling.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So it will be their fault when they don't step down I am guessing.
> 
> Fucking con men, just keep selling.


you keep playing 3 card monte until your mark runs out of $


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My psychiatrist says it’s good therapy to yell at your computer screen.


Mine said something different.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So it will be their fault when they don't step down I am guessing.
> 
> Fucking con men, just keep selling.


I'm beginning to think there might to be more to Lindell than mere mental illness, he's as desperate as Donald and I suspect if anybody looked, they might find he was playing fast and loose with his books. He seems unusually dedicated to the cause for a grifter, perhaps he seeks to feed off Donald's base of suckers.


----------



## printer (Aug 11, 2021)

*Trump Allies Including Giuliani Lose Bid to Dismiss Dominion Vote Machine Lawsuits*
Three prominent allies of former U.S. President Donald Trump -- Rudy Giuliani, Sidney Powell and Mike Lindell -- on Wednesday lost a bid to dismiss multibillion dollar lawsuits saying their false claims about the 2020 presidential election defamed the Dominion voting equipment company.

U.S. District Judge Carl Nichols in Washington D.C. said in a written decision that lawsuits brought against the trio by Dominion Voting Systems should move forward. The company had said it was defamed because Trump and his supporters spread false claims that it rigged the election against him.

Nichols held that the First Amendment, which protects the right to free speech, offers "no blanket immunity" to Powell and Lindell in the lawsuits. Powell is a lawyer who later left the Trump campaign. Lindell is a conspiracy theorist who founded a pillow and bedding company.

The judge also rejected an argument by Giuliani, a former U.S. prosecutor and mayor of New York, that Dominion had not explained its request for money damages with enough specificity.

A Dominion spokesperson said: "We are pleased to see this process moving forward to hold (the defendants) accountable."

Howard Kleinhendler, a lawyer for Powell, said they were disappointed with the decision. "However, we now look forward to litigating this case on its merits and proving that Ms. Powell’s statements were accurate and certainly not published with malice."

Denver, Colorado-based Dominion has filed multiple lawsuits against Trump allies and conservative television networks, and has said it has not ruled out suing Trump.

On Tuesday, Dominion filed defamation lawsuits against two conservative media networks, One America News Network and Newsmax Media Inc, for amplifying Trump's election fraud claims. In those cases, Dominion is seeking $1.6 billion in damages from each network.








Trump Allies Including Giuliani Lose Bid to Dismiss Dominion Vote Machine Lawsuits


Three prominent allies of former U.S. President Donald Trump -- Rudy Giuliani, Sidney Powell and Mike Lindell -- on Wednesday lost a bid to dismiss multibillion dollar lawsuits saying their false claims about the 2020 presidential election defamed the Dominion voting...




www.newsmax.com






I can't not look.

Hidinbiden
Hunter Biden

Uglychump
What about him??? Our Prezzydent's "Picasso"???????

PATRIOTGAMES7777777
GOOD !!!!! THE MORE LIVE DOMINION SUITS THE BETTER !!!!
WHY ? BECAUSE IN DISCOVERY WE WILL LEARN THE TRUTH THAT CHINA GAVE $400 MILLION DOLLARS TO DOMINION AND THEIR COMPANY UBS LIMITED (BASED IN CHINA) GAVE THE MONEY TO STATE STREET CAPITAL, WHO OWNS DOMINION VOTING MACHINES. NO ONE CAN CONTEST THIS. ON THE BOARD OF USB ARE 3 HIGH RANKING CHINESE COMMUNIST PARTY OFFICIALS, ALL OF THIS IS PUBLIC INFO. THEY OWN 75% IF DOMINION. LETS EXPOSE CHINA FOR RUINING AND HY-JACKING OUR ELECTION. SO LETS MOVE FORWARD WITH ALL THESE SUITS, ONE OF THE DEFENDANTS WILL HAVE A GREAT ATTORNEY....
TRUMP 2024

dyldrix2
Following Trump is a great way to ruin your career, end up broke, end up in jail, or in Babits case…end up dead

rjdelp7
They already found a Dominion machine 'flipping' votes in Michigan. The story was...it was updated, a day prior to the election. How was it updated, if it can't connect to wifi? If one was doing it, why wouldn't there be others? States are refusing to allow a exam of the machines and routers. Dominion will have to explain this in court.

Uglychump
People say routers won't help them. I seriously doubt anything will come of it. The American people are being shoveled into Socialism by corrupt experts. We can keep beating our heads against the wall, or just give up and let them steamroll over us, and make us a nation of "slaves" like the Uyghers in China. OR--REVOLT !!!!!


USMC
BTW dominion is and has 3 china high officials on the board that supports the company for dominion .Man that's gonna hurt.

Zacchaeus
Can't wait for discovery, will see Dominion's fraud exposed even more than by Lindell's Symposium.

DaveJ
What else could be expected from a hack lib judge who doesn't belong in a courtroom.

Boy, pretty light on 'Go Team Trump' types for this article,


----------



## printer (Aug 11, 2021)

What The Hell, how can this article not follow the last?

*Mike Lindell Promises Revelations at Symposium*
Halfway through Mike Lindell's 72-hour cyber symposium concerning claims of 2020 election fraud, roughly 90,000 viewers are tuning online for his revelations.

The MyPillow CEO has promised the "proof" that will show that the 2020 election was stolen from Donald Trump, a sentiment that has been echoed by the former president himself.

Lindell kicked off his cyber symposium on Tuesday in Sioux Falls, South Dakota, where only invited members of the media, politicians, and cyber experts were allowed to attend the event in-person.

The program, which was being streamed on Lindell's social media site Frankspeech.com, got off to a late start after Lindell said the conference had been hacked.

Lindell has been promoting the three-day cyber event as the forum that will ultimately demonstrate the 2020 election was hacked.

For months, Lindell has claimed that Chinese government hackers changed votes in every state.

Election infrastructure and Trump administration cyber security officials all have deemed the 2020 election the "most secure in American history."

To prove his claims, Lindell invited 65 forensic cyber experts who he said would challenge the official results of the presidential election.

He also invited delegates from multiple states to attend the conference. The event is also supposed to feature a re-creation of election night vote counting "in real time" so viewers can have a detailed look at what happened.

Alaska House Rep. David Eastman told Newsmax that a lot of the material the symposium has covered so far is "familiar."

"I want to see what they've been working on in the back room," the Republican said.

So far, attendees have agreed on several improvements to elections — that election monitoring needs to improve and that audits are a beneficial tool.

Attendees told Newsmax they want to have their questions about the 2020 election results answered.

"I've been asking questions in my home state of North Dakota, and I've not been getting any answers," symposium attendee Kit told Newsmax. "People have pretty much told me to sit down, shut up and go away."

Another attendee, Linda of Colorado, said she wants to see a "full forensic audit of the original paper ballots, of the equipment."

Lindell told the audience on Tuesday that he would reveal something at 7 p.m. on Tuesday that would "change the world."

"We have stuff that only a handful of people know about. And there's a reason for that," he said.

However, the revelation has yet to be unveiled to those tuning in. The symposium wraps up on Thursday. All 50 states have certified the election as legal and final, a conclusion that was sealed by the Electoral College and Congress.








Mike Lindell Promises Revelations at Symposium


Halfway through Mike Lindell's 72-hour cyber symposium on what he says is about 2020 election fraud, roughly 90,000 viewers are tuning online for his revelations...




www.newsmax.com





More decided to weigh in on this one. And a more wordy bunch.

rotordiskpilot
Well whaddya know! Foxnews finally published a story although it's a bit of a slant to downplay some serious allegations (with proof) against dominion. But, thanks for at least doing something to shed light on this important revelation regarding the election deception. A lot has been exposed today and there's no doubt dominion has reason to be concerned....they've been caught! We've known this the whole time and we can see the proof for ourselves thanks to this talented team of experts who have put a lot on the line to get to the truth.

Bob Ellerd
They have already shown that Dominion has changed and deleted data. Also, they have shown the machines were connected to the internet during election day. Also, the question of why is Dominion going around to all their machines and "upgrading" them now while there are questions about there machines. It is shown that Dominion has deleted some data vases that should not have been deleted. They never thought that people who know what they are looking at would come in and check data on their rigged machines. Elections should and will be decertified. Some election officials should go to jail. Why do the election officials have dominion employees working with them as the election is in progress? They have been caught, that is why they are saying they are going to sue everybody. That will never fly. More to come.

Jalistair 

25m
That's it? This story was written prior to 7pm yesterday when Mike Lindell released a major news story on CO sec of state attempting to frame the Mesa Co. Clerk for releasing Dominion fraud machine passwords that only the Sec of State's office had! 
Or what about today's events where they outlined how the Dominion Fraud Machine's cheif of security stated that he "had taken the steps to ensure that Trump doesn't f--ing win this election" on a phone call to ANTIFA. Oh, this is the same guy who was in charge of the voting machines that also marched in ANTIFA rallies. If this were not enough, the judge hearing the case who ordered the name of the ANTIFA whistle blower to be revealed also marched in several ANTIFA rallies and even made her own ANTIFA sign! When it was pointed out that ANTIFA would kill the informant, her response was "we shall see." 
Then of course Mike concluded today's events with the totals from every state showing the real numbers on the machines resulting in not six, but eight flipped states. This of course does not count good old fashioned voter fraud like extra mail in ballots, double counting and the so forth meaning there are probably another 2-4 states that were also flipped as well!

Jalistair 
That's it? This story was written prior to 7pm yesterday when Mike Lindell released a major news story on CO sec of state attempting to frame the Mesa Co. Clerk for releasing Dominion fraud machine passwords that only the Sec of State's office had! 
Or what about today's events where they outlined how the Dominion Fraud Machine's cheif of security stated that he "had taken the steps to ensure that Trump doesn't f--ing win this election" on a phone call to ANTIFA. Oh, this is the same guy who was in charge of the voting machines that also marched in ANTIFA rallies. If this were not enough, the judge hearing the case who ordered the name of the ANTIFA whistle blower to be revealed also marched in several ANTIFA rallies and even made her own ANTIFA sign! When it was pointed out that ANTIFA would kill the informant, her response was "we shall see." 
Then of course Mike concluded today's events with the totals from every state showing the real numbers on the machines resulting in not six, but eight flipped states. This of course does not count good old fashioned voter fraud like extra mail in ballots, double counting and the so forth meaning there are probably another 2-4 states that were also flipped as well!

Getbacktobasics

45m

Edited
Lindell has actually given out the evidence for IT people like myself to see and analyze, so I don't know why people are saying he has not shown any evidence yet. The evidence he was talking about presenting later had to do with a lady from Colorado and a few others who have actual evidence their states cheated and the one lady's office was raided while her state SOS was trying to conjure criminal charges against her. As far as the code, the only thing I have not been able to evaluate to determine if it is legit is the IP addresses for the Dominion machines and other EMS systems. If I was able to tie one IP from a pcak to a Dominion machine I could tell you with 100 percent certaintly this election was hacked. From a macro perspective it lines up perfectly with what took place in the actual election and the numbers are flipping at the same time the hacking is going on. If I could see one Dominion machine that was being hacked for just a minute I would stake my whole reputation on it. I just wish Dominion would allow us to check out a couple of their systems, but I doubt they will, but it would settle the whole thing for all of us. Also, if they take batteries out of any of their machines, it will reset the system and we will lose whatever IP was used that evening. We have to make sure no one is tampering with these systems. However, I believe it is enough evidence to call for discovery in any court that is reasonable. It is well beyond probable cause that most investigators would use to open any investigation. I don't know why the DOJ is not looking at this. Newsmax has more to go on with this story than any of the Russian collusion stories we heard for thee last 4 years of Trump's administration.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

Rand Paul discloses, 16 months later, wife's purchase of stock in company behind COVID-19 treatment


Rand Paul discloses, 16 months later, wife's purchase of stock in company behind COVID-19 treatment




news.yahoo.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rand Paul discloses, 16 months later, wife's purchase of stock in company behind COVID-19 treatment
> 
> 
> Rand Paul discloses, 16 months later, wife's purchase of stock in company behind COVID-19 treatment
> ...


damnit you beat me to it......

can we say insider trading for Paul?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 12, 2021)

Comic/actor , Sarah Silverman filling in for Jimmy Kimmel on Wednesday night, got in a few choice digs at Donald Trump henchman Rudy Giuliani, who has resorted to making Cameo videos for quick cash.

“Can you really put a price on a future convicted felon accidentally farting on camera for your niece’s quinceanera?” Silverman asked.

“You can: It’s $275! That’s right, for the price of parking at Disneyland, you can get a message from the vampire who held a press conference next to a dildo store.”

Breaking news on Dracula …



In 2018, Rudy Giuliani told federal agents it was OK to lie in presidential campaigns.
The Washington Post got a transcript of the talk in which Giuliani said, "You could throw a fake."
A Giuliani associate also said, per the text: "You're under no obligation to tell the truth."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 12, 2021)

So thinking of getting Dracula to do a vid for me …. Talking to wife about it. Lol
Something I could post here . 

I don’t want to pay horse tooth Don Jr. $ 500 -


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

*The Trump Reinstatement Is Here... In His Imagination*


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 12, 2021)

Republican strategist and campaign manager Anton Lazzaro has just been arrested on underage sex trafficking charges. Lazzaro is the latest on a long list of GOP political operatives, donors, and candidates who have been charged with trafficking and/or raping minors.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 12, 2021)

So the cabal was actually the repubs ….

*shocked *not *shocked 

Projection is a bitch.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 12, 2021)

*MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell fled the stage at his cyber symposium at the same time news broke that Dominion's billion-dollar defamation lawsuit against him would proceed ….. *

MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell was seen dashing off the stage at his cyber symposium Wednesday at the same time news broke that the $1.3 billion defamation suit filed against him by Dominion Voting Systems would go ahead.


Lindell attempted to have the defamation lawsuitdismissed during a hearing in June. But US District Judge Carl J. Nichols on Wednesday ruled the three defamation lawsuits against Lindell and the pro-Trump lawyers Sidney Powell and Rudy Giuliani could proceed in full. The suits are seeking more than a billion dollars in damages from each party.

Nichols noted in his judgment that the First Amendment offered "*no blanket immunity*" to Lindell in the Dominion lawsuit. The company alleges it was defamed by Lindell's false claims that it rigged the 2020 election against Donald Trump.

*insert laughter.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2021)

did they also bring a suit against the orange avenger too??


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Republican strategist and campaign manager Anton Lazzaro has just been arrested on underage sex trafficking charges. Lazzaro is the latest on a long list of GOP political operatives, donors, and candidates who have been charged with trafficking and/or raping minors.


So where are those child protection zealots from Qanon? All this shit going on under their noses with daily news stories of perversion and sleazery. Qanon is for racists who would rather say they are crazy than bigots, a pseudo religion along side the born yesterday Christians, who worship Cheeto Jesus.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 12, 2021)

Any bets on overdose mystery ? …. Filthy needle in arm , My pillow up ass.

Perfect timing on ruling …. Take the gas out of symposium at same time.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 12, 2021)

Lindell on cameo coming ?
Second coming of Trump busted. Watch Trump leave him high and dry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell fled the stage at his cyber symposium at the same time news broke that Dominion's billion-dollar defamation lawsuit against him would proceed ….. *
> 
> MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell was seen dashing off the stage at his cyber symposium Wednesday at the same time news broke that the $1.3 billion defamation suit filed against him by Dominion Voting Systems would go ahead.
> 
> ...


He had to go after being bitch slapped by reality, he was probably rushing off to shove all the money he could into a family trust to protect it from lawsuits


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Lindell on cameo coming ?
> Second coming of Trump busted. Watch Trump leave him high and dry.


Rudy was working hard for a blanket federal pardon that would have probably covered his ass, too bad. I'm not sure what Lindell's angle is, but a deep dive by the FBI might reveal he was cooking his books. He could also be trying to grift off Donald's base of suckers, Trump's mailing list probably contains the names of every gullible asshole, bigot and traitor in America. To con some, you use their greed against them, to con others you use their own fear and hate to fuck them over.


----------



## Obepawn (Aug 12, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> So the cabal was actually the repubs ….
> 
> *shocked *not *shocked
> 
> Projection is a bitch.


Haha, true.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

*Mike Lindell's Trumpfest CRASHES & BURNS*





Mike Lindell’s Trump-inspired cyber symposium takes a turn for the worse. John Iadarola and Benjamin Carollo break it down on The Damage Report.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 12, 2021)

Think there is something afoot with stream - i tried to lurk a few different feeds and most are “ buffering “ or static.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 12, 2021)

Mike’s NEW pillow - Rikers island approved


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 12, 2021)

Today is a good day apparently…. Lol.

Bombshell after bombshell.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 12, 2021)

A GOP strategist was arrested on 10 felony counts of underage sex trafficking, conspiracy, and obstruction of justice


Anton Lazzaro is accused of having "conspired with others to recruit and solicit six minor victims to engage in commercial sex acts" last year.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 13, 2021)

Paranoia much ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425841503990165504


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2021)

I say level the playing field and let the white trash compete with the brown folks and may the better win. The meek shall inherit the earth, or so says the Bible and if true, the news indicates the clear eventual winner. Yep, the call of, "They is taking over" is the whine of a loser, there is a reason they fear replacement theory, for the inferior are often replaced by the superior in nature.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The Racist ‘Theory’ That Inspired Murderers Is Now GOP Dogma


Newt Gingrich, Stephen Miller, Paul Gosar and Marjorie Taylor Greene, among others, all keep alluding to the same vicious, violent idea.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2021)

This Tennessee Republican Nearly Died From COVID. Now He’s Fighting Masks.


Photo Illustration by The Daily Beast/Photos GettyTennessee state Rep. David Byrd was recorded apologizing to one of two former students who accused him of molesting them when he was a girls’ high school basketball coach in the 1980s.“I can promise you one thing, I have been so sorry for that,”...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2021)

'We want blood on our hands,' 'Let us fight': alarming calls for election violence - from government appointees


Federal appointees to prestigious boards and commissions made shocking allusions to violence following the contested 2020 presidential election.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Paranoia much ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425841503990165504


the tickets were free.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2021)

#GOPPedoRing trends after prominent Republican indicted for sex trafficking a minor: 'Hey QAnon we found them'


Republican strategist and campaign manager Anton Lazzaro was indicted Thursday morning on five counts of sex trafficking and three counts of obstruction of justice. He is the latest in a line of Republicans involved in underage sex scandals, leading activists and progressive groups to allege...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 13, 2021)

ANSWER : 

Fuck NO you Orange Piece of Shit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426150913660669955


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> #GOPPedoRing trends after prominent Republican indicted for sex trafficking a minor: 'Hey QAnon we found them'
> 
> 
> Republican strategist and campaign manager Anton Lazzaro was indicted Thursday morning on five counts of sex trafficking and three counts of obstruction of justice. He is the latest in a line of Republicans involved in underage sex scandals, leading activists and progressive groups to allege...
> ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 13, 2021)

Does anyone know of any Republicans in Congress that own a pizza joint?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 13, 2021)

Knob Touching Don


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 13, 2021)

Here ya go boys and girls …. Take notes there are some hilarious , shockingly stupid blurbs from mikey and attendees…….. Mike’s brain went bye bye.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2021)

*Let's talk about Trump, Crystal Lake, and coming back....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 13, 2021)

Twitter Gold - 

*"I hosted a cyber symposium and all I got was a lousy $1.3 billion lawsuit,"*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 13, 2021)

Is trump President yet ? …. Today’s the day .


*crickets


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2021)

*This Secret Shows Why Top GOP Are Mimicking Trump's Loser Playbook In 2021*





As the country becomes more diverse and President Biden continues to secure key victories for his domestic and economic agenda, the GOP faces a binary choice between evolving or losing elections. MSNBC’s Ari Melber explains how the GOP is trying to carve a different political path forward, one that centers around lying about its losses and suppressing democracy.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## smokinrav (Aug 14, 2021)

Greg Abbott, literally fiddling while Texas hospitals burn down from Covid inundation

===================

Greg Abbott (@GregAbbott_TX) Tweeted:
A great day in Austin County!

These group of patriots are doing their part to keep Texas RED. https://t.co/U7BUCLjTDh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424158004837031943


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 14, 2021)

The CYBER ELEPHANT in the room …. Wondered about the “ posession “ of particular data and materials.

Well , we get this ….

One expert in cyber security and technology told the outlet that even if Lindell's data claims were correct, *he could face legal charges.* "You can't just pull this kind of information from a remote, *you have to have a physical device sitting there intercepting / cloning traffic that is providing this information,"* the expert said.

The expert said the only way Lindell could have accumulated the kind of data he claims about voter fraud is by inserting a physical device that can "watch information that is going in and out of a network," which is *wiretapping and a breach of federal law.*

Lindell did not respond to the specific concerns raised by the expert, we wonder why Salon reported.

JUST SAY NO TO CRACK KIDS


----------



## printer (Aug 15, 2021)

*Graham told Biden attacks on Hunter didn't satisfy Trump supporters: report*
The New York Times reported that Graham reached out to President Biden in mid-November, while the senator was also publicly supporting former President Trump's attacks on the results of the election. The Times cited three people familiar with the conversation who said Graham told President Biden that targeting Hunter Biden hadn't appealed to many Trump voters in his home state.

Last year, Graham called for a special counsel to be named to investigate Hunter Biden's business dealings in Ukraine and China, calling it a "good idea" to look into whether "any crimes were committed."

Though he was willing to work with any Republicans, sources close to the president told the Times that he saw attacks on his family as being unforgivable.

President Biden was dismissive of what he saw as Graham's attempts to have it both ways, sources told the Times.

When reached for comment by The Hill, a representative from Graham's office said they disputed the Times's reporting. His office stated that it was the president who had called Graham.

"Lindsey's been a personal disappointment because I was a personal friend of his," President Biden later said in a December interview. Despite being on different sides of the aisle, the two men had long shared a friendship as Senate colleagues, with each expressing admiration for the other.








Graham told Biden attacks on Hunter didn’t satisfy Trump supporters: report


Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) reportedly called President Biden after the 2020 election in an attempt to revive their long-standing friendship by saying his attacks on the president’s&nbs…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 15, 2021)

Welp ……..

Dennis Montgomery , the infamous Con Man that duped the CIA / Pentagon guy , is the *source* of Mike Lindell’s “ DATA “


The election fraud claims center on Dennis Montgomery, a former intelligence contractor and self-proclaimed whistleblower who claims to have created the “Hammer” supercomputer and the “Scorecard” software some Trump fans believe was used to change the votes.

“He’s a genius, and he loves America,” Thomas McInerney, a retired Air Force lieutenant general and one-time leader in the birther movement, said of Montgomery on Tuesday on Bannon’s podcast, as Bannon praised an article on Montgomery’s claims. “He’s the programmer that made all this happen, and *he’s on our side*.”

Montgomery’s lawyer, Larry Klayman—a favorite attorney for fringe right-wing figures—didn’t respond to a request for comment. Klayman himself was temporarily suspended from practicing law in June.



Actually this pic I made will haunt my Facebook feed too. Know some lemmings ….. *shrugs


----------



## printer (Aug 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Welp ……..
> 
> Dennis Montgomery , the infamous Con Man that duped the CIA / Pentagon guy , is the *source* of Mike Lindell’s “ DATA “
> 
> ...


Trump did not want to interrupt his golf game.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 16, 2021)

Question….

Is the Taliban the *new source *for Afghani strains ? 
Do they accept Visa ?


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Question….
> 
> Is the Taliban the *new source *for Afghani strains ?
> Do they accept Visa ?


They take Hajcoin


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 16, 2021)

God dammit , I just procured 20 llamas for trade


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> God dammit , I just procured 20 llamas for trade


You will need those to get the seeds out of the country.


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 17, 2021)

typical.








GOP Senator Railed Against Vax, Caught COVID, Then Hid It From Dem Colleagues


Wisconsin.govA Republican state senator who has proven to be one of Wisconsin’s most virulent critics of mask and vaccine mandates became sick enough to be hospitalized last week after contracting COVID-19, his office confirmed to The Daily Beast.What’s more, a possibly infectious Sen. André...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Welp ……..
> 
> Dennis Montgomery , the infamous Con Man that duped the CIA / Pentagon guy , is the *source* of Mike Lindell’s “ DATA “
> 
> ...


pssst..data packs.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2021)

and Colorado is who everyone goes to for voting transparency- the pinnacle..this lady took it all away..now people won't be able to trust Mesa County.









GOP-led Colorado county board rejects appointment of new official to supervise elections | CNN Politics


Colorado Secretary of State Jena Griswold on Tuesday took the extraordinary step of appointing a new official to supervise elections in rural Mesa County, where federal and local authorities are investigating a security breach that included the leak of voting system passwords.




www.cnn.com





"I think this is troubling for the entire state of Colorado, to have someone in a trusted position, literally trusted to protect democracy, allow this type of situation to occur," Griswold told reporters Thursday. "To be very clear, Mesa County Clerk and Recorder allowed a security breach and, by all evidence at this point, assisted it."

a blemish on Colorado- for shame..when contacted for comment Tina Peters was unavailable on August 10, as she was appearing onstage at Mike Lindell's 2020 Cyber Symposium in Sioux Falls, South Dakota, Peters discussed the secretary of state's investigation.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 17, 2021)

Witness to MyPillow CEO incident says it was no 'attack'


A witness to an incident last week involving MyPillow chief executive Mike Lindell says he saw no reason for Lindell to claim he was attacked at a South Dakota hotel. Lindell, who was in Sioux Falls hosting an election fraud symposium, told The Associated Press on Tuesday his encounter with a...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 17, 2021)

Oh no … Gov. Abbott got the *“ VID “ *


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Oh no … Gov. Abbott got the *“ VID “ *
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967190


pinch me- Delta variant?






he was fully vaccinated too..he should encourage the rest of his state since he'll only get a mild case.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2021)

Mississippi eighth grader dies a day after positive coronavirus test | CNN


A 13-year-old Mississippi girl has died just one day after testing positive for coronavirus, according to Smith County School District Superintendent Nick Hillman.




www.cnn.com





"It was just sort of a shocker to everyone," Hillman told CNN. "She was one of the best kids we ever had."


right-o; if you just sort of cared about anyone you'd get your vaccine..selfish fvckers..what a shocker.


----------



## smokinrav (Aug 17, 2021)

Fuck, I hope Abbott dies of it. Maybe better if his lungs are scarred for life and he has to carry o2 permanently or something


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 17, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Fuck, I hope Abbott dies of it. Maybe better if his lungs are scarred for life and he has to carry o2 permanently or something


I'd settle for him dealing with a bad case of long haul. Shortness of breath, body aches, fatigue. I want to hear him struggle to breathe while lying about covid. 

I never get what I want. sad.


----------



## smokinrav (Aug 17, 2021)

(Gasp...hiss...exhale) As Governor of the Great state of (Gasp...hiss...exhale) Texas, I'd just like to let you (Gasp...hiss...exhale) know that Covid is nothing to concern (Gasp...hiss...exhale) yourself with.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 17, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> (Gasp...hiss...exhale) As Governor of the Great state of (Gasp...hiss...exhale) Texas, I'd just like to let you (Gasp...hiss...exhale) know that Covid is nothing to concern (Gasp...hiss...exhale) yourself with.


nice. I could hear the Darth Vader cyborg suit assisting his breathing. 

One can dream.


----------



## topcat (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffrey "jackoff" Toobin has an opinion.

CNN Analyst Jeffrey Toobin Says 'No Basis to Prosecute' Donald Trump (newsweek.com)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 18, 2021)

Fuck Toobin … that meat mangling fuckhead.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 18, 2021)

Happy Day


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427798884516909058

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427798961016901637


----------



## printer (Aug 18, 2021)

*Texas Supreme Court rules fleeing Democrats can be arrested*
The court also ruled that lower courts rescind temporary restraining orders that blocked the arrests of Texas House Democrats. 

The order is significant because it indicates that it is constitutional in Texas to require members of the legislature to return to the state Capitol, which can include compelling members by arrest, the Texas Tribune reported. 

“The legal question before this Court concerns only whether the Texas Constitution gives the House of Representatives the authority to physically compel the attendance of absent members. We conclude that it does, and we therefore direct the district court to withdraw the TRO,” Justice Jimmy Blacklock said in the state Supreme Court’s opinion, according to KXAN Austin.








Texas Supreme Court rules fleeing Democrats can be arrested


The Texas Supreme Court ruled on Tuesday that Democrats who left the Capitol to deny the legislature the quorum needed for an elections bill can be arrested.The court also ruled that lower courts r…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 18, 2021)

Anyone surprised ? … 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427967000798797826


----------



## topcat (Aug 19, 2021)

Another sign we _might _see some justice delivered.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 19, 2021)

topcat said:


> Another sign we _might _see some justice delivered.


Those odd pinging sounds just before the ice breaks. At least I hope so.


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 19, 2021)

I see Doug Ford as a GOP’er. I can’t believe trump never thought about this. 

Ontario PC party apologizes for fundraising letters made to look like invoices



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-pc-party-apology-over-fundraising-letter-1.6146278


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 20, 2021)

GOP Leader Who Fought Against Vaccine Dies After Weekslong Battle With Coronavirus


Pressley Stutts, a Republican leader in South Carolina, shared conspiracy theories from his ICU bed.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 20, 2021)

BREAKING: Larry Elder, the leading Republican challenger in the effort to recall California Governor Gavin Newsom, pulled a gun on his ex-fiancee.


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> BREAKING: Larry Elder, the leading Republican challenger in the effort to recall California Governor Gavin Newsom, pulled a gun on his ex-fiancee.











Elder forcefully denies brandishing weapon on ex-fiancee: 'Politics of personal destruction'


Republican California gubernatorial candidate Larry Elder forcefully pushed back on a claim from his former fiancee that he brandished a gun during a heated argument the two had in 2015.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 20, 2021)

LOL










Ex-Idaho GOP leader held in jail without bond for methamphetamine: report


The former chairman of the Idaho Republican Party is being held in the Boise jail without bond after allegedly violating the conditions of his parole.In 2019, Jonathan David Parker was arrested for allegedly stalking his ex-wife and masturbating in the bushes outside her home while disguised in...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jacking off in the bushes at your ex wife's house. Totally normal in Idaho.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quite an interesting find @captainmorgan.

you mean he has no pics of her at home or on FB? what's up with the wig and what kind was it?

*In 2019, Jonathan David Parker was arrested for allegedly stalking his ex-wife and masturbating in the bushes outside her home while disguised in a wig.*


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I see Doug Ford as a GOP’er. I can’t believe trump never thought about this.
> 
> Ontario PC party apologizes for fundraising letters made to look like invoices
> 
> ...


it did have the word 'invoice' on it + you need human intervention.. checked double 'donate' boxes are automatic.

Trumpy had to pay $122M back for this part of the con.









Trump Campaign Reportedly Forced To Refund More Than $122 Million To Donors


The operation was refunding an average of $720,000 per day in December, according to the New York Times.




www.forbes.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it did have the word 'invoice' on it


Right. Which it wasn’t and was meant to deceive. That’s why it’s a scam



schuylaar said:


> Trumpy had to pay $122M back for this part of the con.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. You win, I guess?


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Obepawn (Aug 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4969750


Yep, I knew it.


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Right. Which it wasn’t and was meant to deceive. That’s why it’s a scam
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You win, I guess?


i'm not looking to win anything you old grump.

my point was the reason it wasn't done in the US is because the Donation button is immediate Boiler Room money. an invoice has to get sent back in with method of payment and takes time.

Americans want their money immediately along with everything else; Social Media helped to make that happen.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm not looking to win anything you old grump.


Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hey! I resemble that remark!


OMG! everyone is dying!


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> OMG! everyone is dying!


Yes, but it'll take some of us decades. In the meantime tacos and Netflix.


----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2021)

Due for a repeat.






"Are you sure?"


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2021)

Miss Lindsey.


----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2021)

Mx. Jenner.


----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2021)

Pillow Guy hides GQP County Clerk. Shit, this country has turned into a reality show.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 22, 2021)

Time for your yogurt cup Mike …


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429201654839185412


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2021)

Here we go again … Portland sucks


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2021)

How hard is it to not end these fucking blind melon wearing idiots with at least a .30-06 ?
Seriously …. Cops must secretly have bumblebee undies on and turn the other cheek .
Fuck those morons


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2021)

Shouldn’t be too hard to id the “ the blonde bumblebee with a MULLETT “ for assault and battery .


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here we go again … Portland sucks


They were talking about it on NPR this afternoon. The cops said they were not going to get involved unless it got out of hand.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> They were talking about it on NPR this afternoon. The cops said they were not going to get involved unless it got out of hand.


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2021)

More Miss Lindsey.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2021)

*Hostile Trump Mob Sends GOP Rep. Brooks Into Panicked Backpedal On Moving On From 2020*





Rachel Maddow shares video of Republican Congressman Mo Brooks being roundly booed by the audience at a Donald Trump rally in Alabama after Brooks suggested they move on from Trump's 2020 loss and focus on future elections. Afterward, Brooks posted assurances to Twitter than he has not lost faith in Trump's fictitious fraud claims.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

The tail is wagging the dog now. trump created a monster that nobody can control.


----------



## topcat (Aug 25, 2021)

Judge tosses Nunes defamation lawsuit. LOSER.

Judge tosses Devin Nunes’ defamation suit against GOP strategist 'for being mean to him on Twitter' - Alternet.org


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> Judge tosses Nunes defamation lawsuit. LOSER.
> 
> Judge tosses Devin Nunes’ defamation suit against GOP strategist 'for being mean to him on Twitter' - Alternet.org


Time for Nunes to have a cow.


----------



## topcat (Aug 25, 2021)

Cowabunga


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 26, 2021)

Lawyer on Alabama Gov. Kay Ivey’s staff arrested on child solicitation charge


Chase Tristian Espy, 36, is charged with child solicitation by computer/electronic solicitation of a child, which is a Class B felony.




www.al.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 27, 2021)

*ISIS-X*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431068154906783745


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 28, 2021)

I believe a drone strike would have been better utilized here …… fuck those dickhead traitors


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398839089475031043


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)

This ain't gonna end well for Mike, if he thought he was getting sued before, wait until they nail him for copyright and other shit that harmed their business and elections in general.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Mike Lindell's election software handout a gift to hackers: experts


Thanks to MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell, all hackers need now is physical access to election machines




www.salon.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)

Summer is almost over and so is the Afghanistan evacuation, soon it will be the fall TV entertainment and I figure Donald and his henchmen along with a host of others will provide the entertainment as they slowly twist in the wind of justice. Watching Donald panic, squirm, squeal and thrash on his way to a prison cell will be most entertaining. Matt Gaetz and other will provide the warm up entertainment. I expect the show to begin with the house 1/6 committee and in several courtrooms, the rats will be squealing, dealing and running scared, they already are in some cases.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

Video shows Rudy Giuliani shaving in airport dining area | CNN


Rudy Giuliani shaves in public at an airport dining area. Grossed out viewers lose their appetites. CNN's Jeanne Moos reports.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Hostile Trump Mob Sends GOP Rep. Brooks Into Panicked Backpedal On Moving On From 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a weenie. Brooks puts on his Twitter 'endorsed by Donald Trump' with flag


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This ain't gonna end well for Mike, if he thought he was getting sued before, wait until they nail him for copyright and other shit that harmed their business and elections in general.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


courtesy of our Colorado Supervisor of Elections when she let in a person not associated with the State of Colorado or Dominion..it was to discuss the new vendor build with passwords and everything.

"The software copies came from voting equipment in Mesa county, Colorado, and Antrim county, Michigan, where Trump allies challenged results last fall. Dominion software is used in some 30 states, including California, Georgia and Michigan."

seems like Tina's busy these days *hiding from Governor Polis.*








“Tell her to come out of hiding”: Mesa County clerk hasn’t been home; officials vote to replace election equipment


Mesa County commissioners approved buying new election equipment and extending a contract with Dominion Voting Services on Tuesday. They also asked people to tell the clerk to “come out of hi…




www.denverpost.com





know what the problem is? fvcking* Mesa County.*.Lauren Boebert was last seen in her bakery reclaiming her time when she didn't like the answers she got during last committee hearing.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## printer (Aug 30, 2021)

*Cawthorn calls jailed Jan. 6 rioters 'political hostages'*
Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) is describing those in law enforcement custody for allegedly storming the Capitol on Jan. 6 in an attempt to stop Congress from certifying President Biden's election victory as "political hostages" while repeating false claims that the 2020 election was "stolen."

During the event, which included a question-and-answer session with constituents, Cawthorn cast doubt on Biden's legitimate electoral victory over former President Trump and warned of violence "if our election systems continue to be rigged and continue to be stolen."

"I'll tell you, anybody who tells you that Joe Biden was dutifully elected is lying," Cawthorn said to jeers from the crowd.

An attendee later asked what Cawthorn was "doing to support the 535 Americans that were held — captured in — from Jan. 6," apparently referring to rioters in law enforcement custody.

Cawthorn described them as "political hostages" and "political prisoners."

"The big problem is, we don't actually know where all the political prisoners are," Cawthorn said. "And so if we were to actually be able to go and try and bust them out — and let me tell you, the reason why they're taking these political prisoners is because they're trying to make an example, because they don't want to see the mass protests going on in Washington."

Another attendee then asked, "When are you going to call us to Washington again?"

"We are actively working on that one," Cawthorn said. "We have a few plans in motion I can't make public right now, but this is something that we're working on. There are a lot of Republicans who don't want to talk about this."

Supporters of the Jan. 6 defendants are planning a rally on Sept. 18, which organizers are calling "Justice for J6," on the Capitol grounds. Local law enforcement is already making preparations for the event, which is occurring on a Saturday when neither chamber of Congress is scheduled to be in session.








Cawthorn calls jailed Jan. 6 rioters ‘political hostages’


Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) is describing those in law enforcement custody for allegedly storming the Capitol on Jan. 6 in an attempt to stop Congress from certifying President Biden&#…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2021)

Angry white guy …. *shocked not shocked

( IMO that blimp should have gotten a “ microphone scalp treatment “ )


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2021)

Another angry closet nazi …….



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432166542683279362


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *ISIS-X*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431068154906783745


Someone said it's the name of a new metal band. Listen to him suck air between pauses. Dead man talking.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another angry closet nazi …….
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432166542683279362


WTF? This is a legitimate candidate for Governor? How sad.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

topcat said:


> Listen to him suck air between pauses. Dead man talking.


Melania could easily hold a pillow over his face long enough to finish him off.


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2021)

printer said:


> *Cawthorn calls jailed Jan. 6 rioters 'political hostages'*
> Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) is describing those in law enforcement custody for allegedly storming the Capitol on Jan. 6 in an attempt to stop Congress from certifying President Biden's election victory as "political hostages" while repeating false claims that the 2020 election was "stolen."
> 
> During the event, which included a question-and-answer session with constituents, Cawthorn cast doubt on Biden'


I'm trumpier than him, take pity on me, I'm Madison Cawthorn an' I approve this message.


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another angry closet nazi …….
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432166542683279362


Well, he's got the haircut.


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2021)

This is a bad one. If you want to see The Right finding tricky ways to game the system you have to read this. Not even an abortion issue.

*An alarming new Supreme Court case could unravel Roe v. Wade as soon as Tuesday night*

And the loss of abortion rights in Texas may not even be the most troubling aspect of this case.

And the stakes in _Whole Woman’s Health_ stretch far beyond abortion. SB 8 is drafted to frustrate judicial review before the law takes effect. If the Supreme Court embraces this tactic, other states are likely to copy it, potentially allowing states to enact all kinds of unconstitutional practices that can’t be challenged until after an unconstitutional law takes effect. 









Texas’s radical anti-abortion law, explained


The loss of abortion rights may not even be the most troubling aspect of the Supreme Court’s inaction over the law.




www.vox.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 31, 2021)

printer said:


> This is a bad one. If you want to see The Right finding tricky ways to game the system you have to read this. Not even an abortion issue.
> 
> *An alarming new Supreme Court case could unravel Roe v. Wade as soon as Tuesday night*
> 
> ...


Seriously … somebody would do Texas and country a big service by pushing Abbott into a lake for scuba lessons.
Fuck him and the repub clowns.


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Seriously … somebody would do Texas and country a big service by pushing Abbott into a lake for scuba lessons.
> Fuck him and the repub clowns.
> 
> View attachment 4977087


And they talk about democrats cheating.


----------



## smokinrav (Aug 31, 2021)

printer said:


> This is a bad one. If you want to see The Right finding tricky ways to game the system you have to read this. Not even an abortion issue.
> 
> *An alarming new Supreme Court case could unravel Roe v. Wade as soon as Tuesday night*
> 
> ...


It's done









Supreme Court allows Texas’ 6-week abortion ban to take effect


The court did not act on an emergency petition.




www.politico.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 31, 2021)

Enjoy


----------



## rabbita78 (Sep 1, 2021)

The GOP has been nothing but a friend to the left.
They are so friendly that they could eternally destroy leftism by bringing up the crime of white genocide
But they havent even named the crime - they havent even ATTEMPTED to start making the case
one might WHISPER a DOG WHISTLE about it from time to time and you all start to PANIC. as if the world is going to end...
because you all KNOW if the conversation starts and the GOP makes it an issue - LEFTISM IS DONE WITH.

So spare me all the hatred of GOP/CONSERVATIVES - they are the ONLY reason leftism is around right now lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 1, 2021)

Whitey is going the way of the Dodo, they have low T.


----------



## smokinrav (Sep 1, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> The GOP has been nothing but a friend to the left.
> They are so friendly that they could eternally destroy leftism by bringing up the crime of white genocide
> But they havent even named the crime - they havent even ATTEMPTED to start making the case
> one might WHISPER a DOG WHISTLE about it from time to time and you all start to PANIC. as if the world is going to end...
> ...


The MAGA meeting is down the hall on the left.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2021)

Cruella is afraid of phone record searching 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432866784432979969


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2021)

Aww, then how will you reach your unwashed?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Seriously … somebody would do Texas and country a big service by pushing Abbott into a lake for scuba lessons.
> Fuck him and the repub clowns.
> 
> View attachment 4977087


shit go for it......


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Cruella is afraid of phone record searching
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432866784432979969


Redd Foxx would say; Dummy, stay away from that white woman. She crazy!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2021)

Republicans: “Why are Democrats afraid of an election audit? What do they have to hide?

Same Republicans: “If telecommunication companies want to see phone records for an investigation of an attempted coup, there will be hell to pay”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2021)

Qevin is scared …..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432876967519457288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432844902728093700


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Enjoy


Well then.

If basic facts can't be brought up, maybe we should bring some acidic fact to the conversation.

Like, why did she try to install a dictator to rule us, one so unpopular he couldn't win an election when he held all the advantages?


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2021)

*Cawthorn to introduce resolution condemning political violence after warning of 'bloodshed' if elections are 'rigged'*
Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) said Wednesday that he is introducing a resolution to broadly condemn political violence after he faced backlash earlier in the week for warning of potential "bloodshed" if elections "continue to be rigged" while describing the people jailed after allegedly attacking the Capitol on Jan. 6 as "political hostages."

Cawthorn's resolution, which is expected to be formally introduced during a House pro forma session later this week, states that "political violence in any form must be condemned" and that "Americans' political will is expressed at the ballot box through secure and safe elections."
"It is the sense of the House of Representatives that political violence, violent speech, and inciteful language have no place in our political discourse and should be wholly condemned," the resolution concludes.

The resolution marks Cawthorn's latest effort to address the response to remarks over the weekend that were posted to Facebook by the Macon County Republican Party.

"If our election systems continue to be rigged and continue to be stolen, it's gonna lead to one place, and it's bloodshed," Cawthorn said. "And I will tell you, as much as I'm willing to defend our liberty at all costs, there's nothing that I would dread doing more than having to pick up arms against a fellow American. And the way that we can have recourse against that is if we all passionately demand that we have election security in all 50 states."
The first-term lawmaker has since maintained that he was trying to discourage violence.

"Political violence in America is never acceptable, and I warned in my comments that elections must be secure so others do not erroneously choose that path of violence," he said in a statement on Wednesday.

Cawthorn's attempts to clarify his remarks came after he faced condemnation from fellow lawmakers — mostly Democrats — who expressed concern given that supporters of former President Trump attacked the Capitol on Jan. 6 based on the erroneous belief that President Biden's election victory was illegitimate.

Speaker Nancy Pelosi's (D-Calif.) office accused Cawthorn of "calling for another January 6th-style attack" in a statement on Tuesday.
Rep. Adam Kinzinger (Ill.), one of the two Republicans tapped by Pelosi to serve on the select committee investigating the Jan. 6 insurrection, tweeted in response to Cawthorn, "This is insane. Based on a total lie. This must stop."

Cawthorn continued to echo false claims about the 2020 election during his appearance over the weekend, stating that "anybody who tells you that Joe Biden was dutifully elected is lying."

When an attendee asked Cawthorn what he was doing to "support" people charged with crimes related to Jan. 6 who are currently in law enforcement custody, he went on to describe them as "political hostages" and "political prisoners."

"The big problem is we don't actually know where all the political prisoners are," Cawthorn said. "And so if we were to actually be able to go and try and bust them out — and let me tell you, the reason why they're taking these political prisoners is because they're trying to make an example, because they don't want to see the mass protests going on in Washington."








Cawthorn to introduce resolution condemning political violence after warning of ‘bloodshed’ if elections are ‘rigged’


Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) said Wednesday that he is introducing a resolution to broadly condemn political violence after he faced backlash earlier in the week for warning of potential “b…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2021)

*McConnell: Biden 'is not going to be removed from office'*
Senate GOP Leader Mitch McConnell (Ky.) on Wednesday shot down calls from within his own party to try to impeach President Biden, pointing to next year's midterm election as a potential check on the administration. 

"Well, look, the president is not going to be removed from office. There's a Democratic House, a narrowly Democratic Senate. That's not going to happen," McConnell said at an event in Kentucky, asked if Biden's handling of the drawdown in Afghanistan merits impeachment and if he would support it. 

"There isn't going to be an impeachment," he added. 

McConnell's comments come as some Republicans in the House and Senate call for Biden's impeachment or for him to resign or be involuntarily removed from office over the botched Afghanistan exit. 

Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) said last week that he thought Biden should be impeached. Sen. Rick Scott (R-Fla.), who chairs the Senate GOP campaign arm, questioned if it was time to invoke the 25th Amendment, which allows the majority of the Cabinet or a body appointed by the Congress to remove a president. 

"The report card you get is every two years," McConnell said. "I think the way these behaviors get adjusted in this country is at the ballot box." 








McConnell: Biden ‘is not going to be removed from office’


Senate GOP Leader Mitch McConnell (Ky.) on Wednesday shot down calls from within his own party to try to impeach President Biden, pointing to next year’s midterm election as a potential check…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2021)

*Freedom Caucus chair asks McCarthy to boot Cheney, Kinzinger from GOP conference*
In a draft letter dated Sept. 2, Biggs asks McCarthy consider a change to conference rules that would “immediately” remove members if they accept a committee assignment without a recommendation from the party. 

“Congresswoman Cheney and Congressman Kinzinger are two spies for the Democrats that we currently invite to the meetings, despite our inability to trust them,” reads the letter which was shared with The Hill. 

The letter first was reported by CNN.

The letter isn’t the first time conservatives have sought to punish the two Republicans for serving on the panel. The two lawmakers were the only Republicans to vote in favor of forming the committee. 

In late July, Biggs sought to exile the Cheney and Kinzinger behind closed door for joining the panel. 

But the letter comes as the committee ramps up its investigation into the events of Jan. 6. Over the past week, the panel has sought records from the Trump administration, and 35 telecommunications and social media companies. 

In his letter, Biggs said the weekly conference meetings are a chance for Republicans to plan their defense against Pelosi. 

“We cannot trust these Members to sit in our Republican Conference meetings while we plan our defense against the Democrats,” Biggs writes. 

Maura Gillespie, a spokesperson for Kinzinger, told The Hill in a statement “the American people deserve answers surrounding January 6th, and the non-partisan Select Committee to Investigate the Attack on the US Capitol is committed to uncovering the full truth and making those facts public.” 

“When a Member makes repeated calls to remove Representatives Kinzinger and Cheney from the Conference, it certainly calls into question their true motives. Especially when that Member pushes conspiracy theories to their constituents and outright lies for their own personal gain,” Gillespie said. 








Top conservative asks McCarthy to boot Cheney, Kinzinger from GOP conference


House Freedom Caucus Chair Andy Biggs (R-Ariz.) is asking House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) to boot fellow GOP Reps. Liz Cheney (Wyo.) and Adam Kinzinger (Ill.) from the Republican co…




thehill.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2021)

Here is my entire list of examples of republican leadership....














































that's all i got...


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Here is my entire list of examples of republican leadership....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is Cheney and Kinzinger.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Sep 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Freedom Caucus chair asks McCarthy to boot Cheney, Kinzinger from GOP conference*
> In a draft letter dated Sept. 2, Biggs asks McCarthy consider a change to conference rules that would “immediately” remove members if they accept a committee assignment without a recommendation from the party.
> 
> “Congresswoman Cheney and Congressman Kinzinger are two spies for the Democrats that we currently invite to the meetings, despite our inability to trust them,” reads the letter which was shared with The Hill.
> ...


Cheney should be railroading that insurrectionist MAGA out of elected office. This is so backward.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Cheney should be railroading that insurrectionist MAGA out of elected office. This is so backward.


I love how Nancy played McCarthy on all of this. She knew he would pick Gym Jordan for the committee and knew that McCarthy would pull everyone if she refused him. She also knew Kinzinger and Cheney would accept and make the committee bipartisan.

We’ll played, Nancy. We’ll played.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2021)

We’ll played, Nancy. We’ll played.


Liz Cheney named vice chair of the January 6 select committee








Liz Cheney named vice chair of the January 6 select committee | CNN Politics


Democratic Chairman of the January 6 Select Committee Bennie Thompson announced on Thursday that Republican Rep. Liz Cheney will become the panel's vice chair, the latest sign that the Democrat-run committee is attempting to strike a bipartisan tone as it prepares to wade into politically...




www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Sep 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We’ll played, Nancy. We’ll played.
> 
> 
> Liz Cheney named vice chair of the January 6 select committee
> ...


Ain't her first rodeo.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2021)

Just noticed we’ll instead of well. Stupid autocorrect. Why does it automatically change well to we’ll? Well is a word.


----------



## printer (Sep 2, 2021)

*DeSantis, Abbott slip in popularity since July: survey*
Forty eight percent of voters in Florida and Texas approve of their respective governors’ job performance, the survey found. 

Fifty-four percent of Florida voters approved of DeSantis's job in office from June 22 to July 1. Fifty-one percent of Texas voters during that time approved of Abbott's performance. 

Eighty-three percent of Republican Florida voters approve of the job DeSantis is doing as governor, down from 87 percent in July. Similarly, 79 percent of Texas Republican voters approve of Abbott, slightly down from 80 percent in July. 

But DeSantis’ approval rating among independents dropped significantly, from 50 percent to 40 percent. Independents' disapproval rose from 38 percent to 51 percent. 

Democratic support for the governor dropped from 24 percent to 21 percent, with disapproval rising from 72 percent in July to 76 precent. 

Abbott similarly saw drops among Democrats and Independents. Seventy-three percent of Democrats now disapprove of the job he is doing as governor, up from 70 percent in July. Approval ticked down slightly from 25 percent to 24 percent. 

Fifty-four percent of independents disapprove of Abbott, up from July's number of 48 percent. Abbott's approval rating among independents dropped from 41 percent to 38 percent. 








DeSantis, Abbott slip in popularity since July: survey


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) and Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) have slipped in popularity since July, according to a survey from Morning Consult.Forty-eight percent of voters in Florida and Texas app…




thehill.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2021)

printer said:


> There is Cheney and Kinzinger.


they are RINO's.....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2021)

Texans fear the dire consequences of new laws targeting people of color








Texans fear the dire consequences of new laws targeting people of color | CNN


Texas' new abortion law along with laws concerning public education and proposed legislation restricting voting access are part of a slew of measures that will greatly impact the lives of people of color. Civil rights advocates and some lawmakers say people of color are powering the population...




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 3, 2021)

*Trump reportedly 'f---ing hates' Ron DeSantis *
( Who cares ? ….. We hate fucking hate both of you anyways ) 

As former President Donald Trump possibly eyes a 2024 run, a new report suggests there's one other potential contender whose popularity he really "resents": Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R).

A report from _Vanity Fair _this week delves into how various Republicans are "testing the waters" for the 2024 presidential primaries in case Trump doesn't decide to seek the GOP nomination, and among the likely contenders in that scenario would be DeSantis. But the report describes the fact that the Florida governor's "biggest challenge" may be his "fraught relationship" with the 45th president.

"Trump f---ing hates DeSantis," a Trump confidant told _Vanity Fair_. "*He just resents his popularity.*"


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 3, 2021)

*Rudy Giuliani Gets Pranked On Cameo, And It's A Doozy …

Who didn’t see that coming  *

Rudy Giuliani got pranked again ― but at least he wasn’t caught with his hand down his pants.

The former Donald Trump attorney apparently got tricked into praising a group that has investigated an energy firm founded by one of his clients.

New York magazine’s Intelligencer on Wednesday posted a Cameo video (watch it below) of Giuliani happily rattling off the first names of journalists and activists, including Reuters’ Angus Berwick and human rights advocate Thor Halvorssen, who have reported negatively on Derwick Associates. Derwick is run by Alejandro Betancourt, whom Giuliani reportedly represented in an effort to persuade the Justice Department to drop its bribery and money-laundering investigation into the businessman.

“This is Rudy Giuliani, and the message they want me to deliver is: The employees and the field staff of Derwick Associates want to thank you for your honesty and devotion, that you have fought for them for years and that — um — you’re very, very exceptionally dedicated.”

Giuliani just weeks ago joined the Cameo service, in which people can pay celebrities to say “happy birthday” and other greetings. And it looks like he’s already being made a fool.

*Sorry tried to link it but Rudy yelled at me *


----------



## printer (Sep 3, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Sorry tried to link it but Rudy yelled at me *


How much did he charge for that?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2021)

This is a follow up to a story of dipshit parents threatening “ citizen arrests “ at school office. The Fat BlimpFuck with zip ties garnered the interest of law enforcement and got his ass arrested.

Antivax Assholes ….



An angry Arizona father who barged into his elementary school kid's principal's office to protest a mask requirement has been arrested.

Rishi Rambaran, 40, stormed into Principal Diane Vargo's office on Thursday with zip-tie handcuffs, according to a since-removed Instagram video. He and two friends accompanying him claimed the school broke the law when administrative officials told his kid to wear a mask and quarantine after potential exposure to COVID-19.

Rambaran has since been arrested, the Daily Beast reported. "I can tell you the end result of that incident was we did make one arrest for trespassing," said Sgt. Richard Gradillas of the Tucson Police Department, which did not immediately return Insider's request for comment.

Kelly Walker, one of the men who backed up Rambaran, shared a video to Instagram that appeared to show him driving to the school.


"I'm headed to Mesquite Elementary School right now, where a friend just notified me and some others that his son was indiscriminately taken to the office to be quarantined because supposedly someone had decided he but not other kids in this classroom were exposed to COVID," he said.

"And they shoved a mask on his face, wouldn't let him call his parents, and now his dad is there," he continued. "The school is blatantly breaking the law, blatantly going against the will of the people. I think this community has expressed that they're not going to have this kind of bullying of our kids, these kinds of scare tactics."

Rambaran's child and others had been isolated from peers in a school office because of the potential COVID-19 exposure. Mesquite Elementary learned of a confirmed COVID-19 case and gave the name of Rambaran's child and others who were potentially exposed to the Pima County Health Department, according to the Daily Beast.

Once the three men convened at the school to protest the move, they entered Vargo's office and confronted her, asking her to release the children back into the classroom. Rambaran called the police and asked them to arrest her, the Beast reported. Vargo then asked the three to vacate her office and leave the school building. Neither man complied until Vargo called the police.

Two hours later, the police arrested Rambaran, and Gradillas told the Beast more arrests "could be made."

Mesquite Elementary, the school that Rambaran and the two other men ambushed, did not immediately return Insider's request for comment.


----------



## mooray (Sep 4, 2021)

The comments haha...





__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com





Feel free to send them a message...









Main Home - Viva Coffee House


Fuel the moment. Viva Coffee House Support local We firmly believe in supporting local and have created our entire business model to reflect these values. We serve locally roasted coffee...




vivacoffeehouse.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2021)

What a fucking crybaby


----------



## mooray (Sep 4, 2021)

LOL just saw yours.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 4, 2021)

mooray said:


> The comments haha...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do these idiots keep outing themselves as assholes, especially ones who would attack a school? 


Nice bracelet. I feel bad for his employees.




>


----------



## mooray (Sep 4, 2021)

Boom, Captain America shield. Another redneck with narcissistic superhero complex.

Yeah...that bracelet. Guy looks like a jackoff.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2021)

Well shit head has got “ Unusual Activity “ on his Yelp ….. was gonna spoof a large order / or at least Prince Albert in a Can his ass but line was busy … wonder why ?

Any hoot …. Look a few visitor responses.….. Come for the Latte , Leave with *The Vid *( vente size ) 
He apparently is all in far right ( host freedom bullshit / didn’t read …. I don’t hypnotize that easy ) 
Fuck him … Praying for his employees that are white knuckling their jobs.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2021)

mooray said:


> Boom, Captain America shield. Another redneck with narcissistic superhero complex.
> 
> Yeah...that bracelet. Guy looks like a jackoff.


Super Zero with butter teef


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2021)

Well … another red hat REDNECKTARD idea gets spoofed , dragged , hacked , and form bombed. LOL
The new website that allows Karen and Kens to snitch ( rat ) out anyone aiding and abetting anyone seeking abortion.
You know the one that offers $10000 bounties ? ProfileWhistleblower .com

Well … GO DADDY got the heat for hosting website and kick them to the curb ….
website has placeholder page only.

People were ratting out fakes all day , even Marvel Avengers seeking an abortion.
Gov. Abbott had a high percentage of his named snitched to website.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2021)

Wait until Donald is in Prison then the blood will be ankle deep, as a psychos battle for the souls of the suckers.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








“2016 on Steroids”: The Race to Inherit Trump’s MAGA Base Is Already On—And the Knives Are Out


With the 2024 election in sight, Republican presidential contenders such as Ron DeSantis, Ted Cruz, and Mike Pompeo have begun racing each other to the bottom to claim the party’s base. That is, unless his MAGA-ness himself gets in the ring.




www.vanityfair.com





*“2016 ON STEROIDS”: THE RACE TO INHERIT TRUMP’S MAGA BASE IS ALREADY ON—AND THE KNIVES ARE OUT*
*With the 2024 election in sight, Republican presidential contenders such as Ron DeSantis, Ted Cruz, and Mike Pompeo have begun racing each other to the bottom to claim the party’s base. That is, unless his MAGA-ness himself gets in the ring.*



*n the evening of July 19,* several dozen Republican donors gathered for dinner in a private room at the St. Regis Aspen to hear Nikki Haley deliver a speech. The former South Carolina governor had been invited by the Republican Governors Association, which was holding its typically drama-free summer meeting at the exclusive Rocky Mountain resort. It would be a prime platform for Haley to court 27 red-state governors as she lays the groundwork for a future presidential run. But when Haley took the stage, attendees noticed that Florida governor Ron DeSantis was conspicuously absent. According to an attendee, DeSantis was holding his own fundraiser 20 miles up the road in Basalt, Colorado. “Ron was pissed he didn’t get asked to speak,” the attendee later recalled.

Welcome to the 2024 Republican presidential primary...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wait until Donald is in Prison then the blood will be ankle deep, as a psychos battle for the souls of the suckers.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 6, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435060954337849344


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2021)

*11 Republican Representatives Join McCarthy's Obstruction of Congress: Welcome The New Dirty Dozen*





After House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy obstructed the House Select Committee's investigation of the Capitol attack by telling telecommunications companies not to cooperate with the investigation and threatening that, if they did, the GOP "would not forget" it when they took power, eleven Republican members of Congress joined McCarthy's obstructive efforts. In a very real sense, McCarthy is now heading up a criminal conspiracy caucus. 

Here is a review of Washington's new dirty dozen and the federal law, 18 United States Code section 1505, they are violating by obstructing a congressional proceeding.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435060954337849344


The guy was a police informant and still is IMHO, I think he was taken out of the picture before the insurrection for a reason. Once a rat always a rat, this guy would sell out his own mother.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 8, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/09/08/newyork-town-deputymayor-charged-weapons-fake-ids/


> When authorities executing a search warrant descended into the basement of Brian Downey’s home last week, they discovered more than a dozen firearms displayed on a black wall, federal agents said.
> 
> As officers continued searching the home of the deputy mayor of Airmont, N.Y. — a village about 35 miles north of New York City — they found a sawed-off shotgun in a closet and an illegally modified short-barrel rifle, according to a criminal complaint.
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2021)

*Ted Cruz told the millions of Americans who lost their unemployment benefits on Labor Day to 'um, get a job?'*








Ted Cruz told the millions of Americans who lost their unemployment benefits on Labor Day to 'um, get a job?'


Millions of Americans had their unemployment benefits cut off as of Labor Day, after three federal pandemic-aid programs ended.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## topcat (Sep 8, 2021)

Is Kevin McCarthy a moron? You be the judge. It's a short read.

Opinion | Nancy Pelosi called Kevin McCarthy a ‘moron.’ Let’s fact check that. - The Washington Post


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 8, 2021)

topcat said:


> Is Kevin McCarthy a moron? You be the judge. It's a short read.
> 
> Opinion | Nancy Pelosi called Kevin McCarthy a ‘moron.’ Let’s fact check that. - The Washington Post


Fkr represents my district.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 9, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435689908098592771


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Sep 11, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435689908098592771


Haha I had previously missed that lady with the black top trying to fight smiling.


----------



## mooray (Sep 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


See, wasn't killing himself the right thing to do? Not from a hate/angry standpoint, but from a "if you can't live your life without harming others, then maybe you shouldn't live your life" standpoint. After doing lots of horrible things, I think he got something right at the end. It's actually the hate that wants to see him beaten/raped/whatever in jail. Many people have it backwards, imo.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> See, wasn't killing himself the right thing to do? Not from a hate/angry standpoint, but from a "if you can't live your life without harming others, then maybe you shouldn't live your life" standpoint. After doing lots of horrible things, I think he got something right at the end. It's actually the hate that wants to see him beaten/raped/whatever in jail. Many people have it backwards, imo.


Im ok with the people punching their own ticket (as long as they are sane and not driven to it by others through bullying or whatnot).

It is just crazy how many Republicans are pedophiles though. They just keep popping out of the woodwork. Ever since they nabbed Nader and Trump's DoJ 'suicided' Epstein.


----------



## mooray (Sep 11, 2021)

You ever google it? The list is pretty gnarly.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> See, wasn't killing himself the right thing to do? Not from a hate/angry standpoint, but from a "if you can't live your life without harming others, then maybe you shouldn't live your life" standpoint. After doing lots of horrible things, I think he got something right at the end. It's actually the hate that wants to see him beaten/raped/whatever in jail. Many people have it backwards, imo.


No, he took an easier route. Better for the people he harmed if he admits to his errors and apologizes to his victims. Then faces the punishment he is dealt.

He could have done worse than taking his life but he did not do the right thing by his victims.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 11, 2021)

He's a republican, gee what a surprise.










FBI agents sent to arrest Maryland judge find him dead, officials say


Agents were sent to arrest Caroline County Circuit Court Judge Jonathan Newell on federal charges of sexual exploitation of a child, authorities said.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 11, 2021)

Just one fucking day , you self centered asshole …. One day to grieve with all of us.
Fuck Trump


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 11, 2021)

Fuck faux news ….. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436202500705636358


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 12, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Just one fucking day , you self centered asshole …. One day to grieve with all of us.
> Fuck Trump
> 
> View attachment 4985147


he isn't wanted and wasn't invited.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 12, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fuck faux news …..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436202500705636358


keto diet is the secret (or gastro bypass)..but what will he do now-all dictators must be fat.

maybe he doesn't want to be dictator anymore?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Haha I had previously missed that lady with the black top trying to fight smiling.


why fight it..this shits all out war.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> captainmorgan said:
> 
> 
> > He's a republican, gee what a surprise.
> ...


they self-deported to Hell.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 12, 2021)

Lawsuit alleges high-profile GOP operative is child sex trafficking 'ringmaster'


Early in August, the U.S. Attorney’s Office in the District of Minnesota announced the arrest of 30-year-old Anton “Tony” Lazzaro. Lazzaro is charged with multiple counts of sex trafficking with at least six minor victims. A couple of days later, a...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 12, 2021)

Go home Rudy … you fucking drunk


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 12, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Go home Rudy … you fucking drunk


One air base 400 miles from the entire People's Air Force? That would be sustainable in a shooting match.

Yep.


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> One air base 400 miles from the entire People's Air Force? That would be sustainable in a shooting match.
> 
> Yep.


They forget to mention that 45 was the one who did the deal with the Taliban. President Joe Rob was just cleaning up the mess.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 13, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Go home Rudy … you fucking drunk


fastest way to get someone un-drunk is to show them what they look like the next day. some that still have moral compass will see how vile they are. the others don't want to see it because they already know.

message sent.


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2021)

smh......
*Republican float in Indiana parade shows model of smoking World Trade Center twin towers*








VIDEO: Republican float in Indiana parade shows model of smoking World Trade Center twin towers


The float features the World Trade Center twin towers with holes in the sides and smoke pouring out.




www.fox32chicago.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 13, 2021)

Behold this unibrow shitstain ….. In all of his greasy radicalized glory. Not sure why it took a year …

I’m sure the Saturday 18th shit show might be something to watch.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 13, 2021)

AOC clowns the rich 
Note : Disregard the trashcan standing in the back 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437563120977858567


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2021)

*Milley Was 'The Last Guardrail' In Trump’s Final Days According To Book*





Former Republican strategist Steve Schmidt, New York Times Washington correspondent Mike Schmidt, and Retired Four Star Army General Barry McCaffrey, discuss excerpts the new book “Peril” by Bob Woodward and Robert Costa detailing the drastic measures General Milley went to out of concerns over Trump’s instability.


----------



## topcat (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 14, 2021)

Orange Asshole speaks from loserville.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437904799085830146


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 14, 2021)

Watching *Larry* the *Fucking Loser Elder *do long ….. long bullshit loser speech. 
Concede already you worthless fuck.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 15, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437984589562007555

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437991616862507016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437978699211710466


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2021)

This looks like treason to me and makes him unfit to hold public office, he conspired against the country and constitution, in that he took action in furtherance of Trump's conspiracy. He needs to be called as a witness to the 1/6 inquiry and this reporting insures that he will be in the hot seat, both in the house and perhaps in a grand jury and criminal trial. He unfit for citizenship, much less office, power with out purpose, was his only goal, just like Trump.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mike Pence Sought Way To Hand Election To Trump Claims Book*





Rachel Maddow shares a passage from the forthcoming book "Peril" by Bob Woodward and Robert Costa, in which Mike Pence turned to former Vice President Dan Quayle for advice on whether there was a way to appease Donald Trump's demand that Pence have the House decide the 2020 election, thereby handing it to Trump. Quayle was very discouraging of that idea.


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 15, 2021)

Lauren Boebert


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 15, 2021)

Not to harsh anyone’s mellow … but this story really upset me . God knows what could have happened to them.
I have a 2 year old grandson and cannot think how scary and heartbreaking this is. 




Two children were found abandoned along the Mexico border in Texas and a note was left with them, officials said.

U.S. Border Patrol agents on the Rio Grande spotted an “unusual color” along the riverbank Tuesday and discovered the children, according to U.S. Customs and Border Protection.

A note left under a baby carrier revealed the children are siblings from Honduras, officials said. The 2-year-old girl, dressed in bright pink and yellow, had stayed by her baby brother’s side, a photo shows.

Border Patrol agents searched the nearby area and didn’t find anyone else.


In early August, the number of unaccompanied migrant children taken into Customs and Border Protection custody reached a single-day high of 834, according to U.S. News and World Report. The Biden administration began releasing the figure in late March, the news outlet reported.


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 16, 2021)

Manchin - 'i don't meet with (just) exxon my door is open to everyone.' what a lying sack 'o shit.









Ocasio-Cortez calls out Manchin for referring to her as 'young lady'


Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez called out fellow Democratic Sen. Joe Manchin on Sunday after the West Virginia senator referred to her as "young lady" while responding to recent criticism.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 16, 2021)

Newsmax asshole melts down


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 17, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


>


The one thing he did do that day was to go on Fox News and brag about trumpf now owning the tallest building in nyc.


----------



## printer (Sep 18, 2021)

They say that the people coming over the border are bringing the disease and filling up the hospitals. Because you know good God fearing white people do not pass diseases onto others as they would not pass it onto you.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 18, 2021)

Epic Failure …. Bwhahaha



Repub Festival of Tears was attended by around 100 people … more reporters than protesters.
Right Wing social channels yelled abort to followers. Hilarious 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439265926831120392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439267590707335169
Even Captain America Laughs


----------



## smokinrav (Sep 18, 2021)

Yeah, shocking









Amid COVID surge, states that cut benefits still see no hiring boost


By Howard Schneider WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The August slowdown in U.S. job creation hit harder in states that pulled the plug early on enhanced federal unemployment benefits, places where an intense




www.oann.com


----------



## smokinrav (Sep 18, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Epic Failure …. Bwhahaha
> 
> View attachment 4990067
> 
> ...


The guy closest to the camera carrying the "flag" looks exactly like my great uncle John from Oklahoma, who brought his .357 magnum to illinois for Thanksgiving dinner, because we were forced to legalize open carry. Maybe all the redneck assholes just all look alike?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 18, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Yeah, shocking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cruelty is the point..only 1 in 10; so 10% found a job after they pulled the money..time for them to take their Ivermectin because all their ideas are popular and work so well. why don't they just admit they suck? no one wants to do their platform that they don't have.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 18, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> The guy closest to the camera carrying the "flag" looks exactly like my great uncle John from Oklahoma, who brought his .357 magnum to illinois for Thanksgiving dinner, because we were forced to legalize open carry. Maybe all the redneck assholes just all look alike?


the Trumper with the Gadsden flag should be escorted out; they said no political flags..why can't they just follow the rules? J6 what a fvcking joke.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 18, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Epic Failure …. Bwhahaha
> 
> View attachment 4990067
> 
> ...


Why would white supremacists come to DC this weekend? 

They show up for insurrections, not protests.


----------



## printer (Sep 18, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Epic Failure …. Bwhahaha
> 
> View attachment 4990067
> 
> ...


I was looking for a smiley laughing on its belly kicking its feet. Could not found it but one was on another forum that I just had to look into. the tile of the thread,

*Breitbart, “Black Panther” and Trump *

And the forum,






Christian Forums


Christian Forums is an online community for Christians around the world to find fellowship with other Christians.




www.christianforums.com





I promises to just take a quick peak.


----------



## printer (Sep 18, 2021)

A few interesting ones, 'Should the US be divided into half, one area allowing abortion and one not. On covid I copied one reasonable person on page 5.



Idaho Doctor Makes Baseless Claims About Safety of COVID-19 Vaccines - FactCheck.org


Since the pandemic began, however, politicized social media posts have featured doctors, some looking authoritative in white coats, spreading dubious claims about both vaccines and treatments for COVID-19. The most recent example in this misinformation niche is Dr. Ryan Cole, who owns a medical lab in Idaho....


Although there is no evidence to support this, Cole suggested that some of the COVID-19 vaccines could cause cancer or autoimmune diseases......
To those bogus claims, Cole has now added: “mRNA trials in mammals have led to odd cancers. mRNA trials on mammals have led to autoimmune diseases — not right away, six, nine, 12 months later.”

We asked Cole to provide support for those claims, and he referred us to a 2018 paper published in the journal _Nature Reviews Drug Discovery_ that reviewed trials and studies of various, earlier mRNA vaccines.

But that paper doesn’t support his statement.

Norbert Pardi, a research assistant professor of medicine at the University of Pennsylvania, was the lead author of the paper. He told us in an email, “No publications demonstrate that mRNA vaccines cause cancer or autoimmune diseases.”....

“Regarding autoimmunity,” he said, “this is always a concern with any medical product, but there is no evidence to date suggesting it, and it does not seem any more likely than with other vaccines. mRNA is made all the time in our bodies, and delivering it by vaccine should not be different.”

Dr. Dean Winslow, an infectious disease physician at Stanford Health Care, concurred with the other experts with whom we spoke. In a phone interview, he characterized Cole’s claims about cancer as “fearmongering” and said, “There’s just no scientific basis for that.”
The doctorin OP needs to provide factual proof of his claims. 


Seems a person was pushing the vaccine was causes cancer.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 18, 2021)

All summed up ….

*The rally ended* *less* than 90 minutes after it began around 12 p.m. ET in Union Square, a small park just west, and in clear view, of the Capitol.


( love this fucking meme  )


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Newbiegrow6411 (Sep 18, 2021)

Quite the pathetic left wing echo chamber here hahaha


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2021)

I see this never even rated a thread. Perhaps fear of retribution helped a bit, now that Uncle Sam is stomping cockroaches again. There will be justice for 1/6, just not enough of it for enough of the guilty, too many got away, so far.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








'Small Crowd Size' at J6 Rally Shows Trump's 'Waning Influence': Ted Lieu


A "false flag" conspiracy theory, which spread on right-wing social media platforms, likely contributed to the rally's low attendance.




www.newsweek.com





*Trump's 'Waning Influence' Shown in 'Very Small Crowd Size' at 'Justice for J6' Rally: Ted Lieu*
As a sparse crowd gathered in Washington D.C., to support the January 6 Capitol rioters on Saturday, Representative Ted Lieu said the "Justice for J6" rally's poor attendance shows that former President Donald Trump's influence on the Republican Party is finally waning.

"The very small crowd size at the #JusticeforJ6 traitorous rally shows the waning influence of the former President," the California Democrat tweeted.

The "Justice for J6" rally concluded Saturday afternoon without any known major instances of violence. Due to concerns of such possible threats, authorities ensured a hefty police presence at the rally, which was attended by 400 to 450 protesters in support of those who were charged in connection with the Capitol riot earlier this year, according to Capitol Police.

One man allegedly wielding a handgun was detained at the rally around 1:30 p.m. and charged with unlawful activities, reported Capitol Police.

"At this time, it is not clear why the man was at the demonstration," authorities said.

Another man was arrested on a weapons violation for carrying a knife around 12:40 p.m., before the rally kicked off.

Earlier this week, event organizer Matt Braynard, a former Trump campaign staffer, told Newsweek that the rally would "100 percent" be peaceful and only aims to show support for the nonviolent Trump supporters who were arrested and charged in connection to the January 6 insurrection.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 18, 2021)

Newbiegrow6411 said:


> Quite the pathetic left wing echo chamber here hahaha


Welcome sock


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2021)

Newbiegrow6411 said:


> Quite the pathetic left wing echo chamber here hahaha


many of our members were attending a rally today.....crisis actors


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Epic Failure …. Bwhahaha
> 
> View attachment 4990067
> 
> ...


I guess they didn't feel strong enough to beat up, intimidate the reporters and destroy their gear this time. If they tried the same shit they tried on Jan 6th they would have been mowed down before reaching the capitol steps and knew it. I hope the cops took down all their names and passed the list along to the FBI, though I'm sure they were there too. I wonder how many will extend their stay in a DC hospital, no vaxx, no masks either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2021)

Newbiegrow6411 said:


> Quite the pathetic left wing echo chamber here hahaha


Feel free to defend your position in debate, don't lie though or spread disinformation. The fact of the matter is you can't stand in honest debate and that is why your kind is so rare here, we police ourselves mostly. Those socks who do show are just antisocial idiots, delusional trumpers, antivaxxers, antimask fools, and suckers, all fear driven racists and not much more, ya can see through them like glass.


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> . . . . . . . . I hope the cops took down all their names and passed the list along to the FBI, though I'm sure they were there too. . . . . . . . .


All the main right wing groups warned their membership to stay the fuck away for just that reason. Why press your luck if you had broke into the capital and not got caught?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> All the main right wing groups warned their membership to stay the fuck away for just that reason. Why press your luck if you had broke into the capital and not got caught?


I hear they are vulnerable to conspiracy theories too, the fear driven usually are and they are gonna be easy meat for patriots. They have something to fear now, the government and their fellow citizens, who are disgusted and pissed. Not nearly enough were held accountable for jan 6th and the FBI is gonna be held to account for this by the house, as will Garland. They had better start burning some shoe leather cause they can nail a lot more of the fucks, most there had cellphones and they were tracked. There are thousands who should be arrested, even those who stood on the capitol grounds looking stupid and mean violated federal law. Every last one of them should be sweating bullets at least.


----------



## smokinrav (Sep 18, 2021)

They were definitely geofenced, besides the massive amounts of surveillance surrounding government buildings in the area.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> They were definitely geofenced, besides the massive amounts of surveillance surrounding government buildings in the area.


Accountability works to bring many back to reality, it forces them to think a little deeper than they usually do. This can lead to an attitude adjustment, especially with time in a cell to introspect a bit, a rebuke from a judge helps too and so does getting slammed in the face by the big blue book of federal laws.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Feel free to defend your position in debate, don't lie though or spread disinformation. The fact of the matter is you can't stand in honest debate and that is why your kind is so rare here, we police ourselves mostly. Those socks who do show are just antisocial idiots, delusional trumpers, antivaxxers, antimask fools, and suckers, all fear driven racists and not much more, ya can see through them like glass.


He's not wrong though. I have yet to see an actual conversation dealing with actual agreed upon facts. But the problem is that everyone gets their news, stats, and facts from different sources..and many of them are dishonest/misleading sources. Most people on this site are extremely far left, which means that instead of an actual conversation things go straight to name calling and belittling anyone with a slightly different opinion. Its why there is such a big divide in this country. 

I'd be willing to have an honest debate and show sources about anything you mentioned above without all the name calling and etc. If you're up for it get back at me.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 19, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> He's not wrong though. I have yet to see an actual conversation dealing with actual agreed upon facts. But the problem is that everyone gets their news, stats, and facts from different sources..and many of them are dishonest/misleading sources. Most people on this site are extremely far left, which means that instead of an actual conversation things go straight to name calling and belittling anyone with a slightly different opinion. Its why there is such a big divide in this country.
> 
> I'd be willing to have an honest debate and show sources about anything you mentioned above without all the name calling and etc. If you're up for it get back at me.


Fact: Biden won. 

Your move.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 19, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> He's not wrong though. I have yet to see an actual conversation dealing with actual agreed upon facts. But the problem is that everyone gets their news, stats, and facts from different sources..and many of them are dishonest/misleading sources.


*tosses BSN in the firepit* GOTNOBRAINS has a better grasp on healthcare and science than my instructor and med director


GOT420 said:


> Most people on this site are extremely far left


Wrong. Most people on this site fall somewhere in the middle, which should tell you just how far Right your warped views are.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 19, 2021)

Seems like Goebbels ( i mean Got420 ) must have received a communique from Trump’s Reich Press Chamber to stand down.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Seems like Goebbels ( i mean Got420 ) must have received a communique from Trump’s Reich Press Chamber to stand down.


it's Sunday night 8pm in Moscow.....he will be back on station in the AM...


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 19, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> He's not wrong though. I have yet to see an actual conversation dealing with actual agreed upon facts. But the problem is that everyone gets their news, stats, and facts from different sources..and many of them are dishonest/misleading sources. Most people on this site are extremely far left, which means that instead of an actual conversation things go straight to name calling and belittling anyone with a slightly different opinion. Its why there is such a big divide in this country.
> 
> I'd be willing to have an honest debate and show sources about anything you mentioned above without all the name calling and etc. If you're up for it get back at me.


You keep saying “honest debate” while advancing dishonest alt-fact i.e. lies.
If you want honest debate, you’ll signal that intention as soon as you step away from the pathology and propaganda of the current GOP and use what the rest of us here recognize as fact or reasonable inference.


----------



## printer (Sep 19, 2021)

Newbiegrow6411 said:


> Quite the pathetic left wing echo chamber here hahaha


We are not laughing with you, we are laughing at you.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 19, 2021)

printer said:


> We are not laughing with you, we are laughing at you.


There are many Ph.D.s in how we became fragmented by how information is being presented.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2021)

Welcome to the wrong side of Uncle Sam, remember what happened to the commies? Well domestic terrorism is worse and so is being in bed with Vlad. Wait till the democrats gain total power, you will see the fucking fur fly then. Gun laws, domestic terrorist watch list, social media regulation, the elimination of the domestic disinformation for profit system, by removing the profit motive, the end of hate radio, abortion rights and anybody conspiring to limit a woman's freedom to choose will be committing a federal crime, even in a state legislature. First secure the country and that will be the top priority and that means HR1 on steroids, along with voting rights that if violated, will bring long mandatory prison sentences. It could also mean more seats on the SCOTUS, if they demonstrate they are ideologs, instead of justices. They no longer have a political home, they might be conservatives, but they now have a dead ideology at their backs and nothing else. Trump fucked them too.

I wouldn't worry about the feds Don, NY state will put you in prison first and forever, once they roll over some rocks and expose some more slime to sunlight.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Donald Trump Jr. mocked men he alleged were undercover law enforcement officers who attended the failed 'Justice for J6' rally


The "Justice for J6" rally, in support of Capitol rioters charged with crimes, attracted few protesters but there was a large media and police presence.




www.businessinsider.com





*Donald Trump Jr. mocked men he alleged were undercover law enforcement officers who attended the failed 'Justice for J6' rally*


On Saturday, a right-wing rally in support of Capitol rioters drew a meager crowd.
Donald Trump Jr. took to Twitter to mock law enforcement officials whose disguises were apparently unconvincing.
Law enforcement officials on the scene reportedly outnumbered the protesters.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 19, 2021)

FuckTwat Jr. and Daddy obviously were too afraid to have their idiot brigade get jailed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439346667707420675

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439391640070787073


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 19, 2021)

How is that entrapment!


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 19, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> FuckTwat Jr. and Daddy obviously were too afraid to have their idiot brigade get jailed
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439346667707420675
> ...


lol at pretending like feds/cops/etc can't have trumptarded idiots in their ranks too. 



CatHedral said:


> How is that entrapment!


It's not, the would be dictator's kid is just trying to rile up the domestic terrorists.


----------



## smokinrav (Sep 19, 2021)

A Republican dies keeping secrets? I'm shocked! Shocked, I tell ya!









Anti-mask FL GOP bookkeeper dies of COVID — leaving party without access to finance software


His death also opened up a firestorm of conspiracy theories from other local Republican Party officials




www.salon.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 19, 2021)

Evangelicals Rejoice …. Hallelujah 



*Hillsong Church Founder Brian Houston, Charged with Concealing Dad's Sex Offenses, Steps Down from Board  

*
Hillsong Church founder Brian Houston has stepped down from his position on the board ahead of his upcoming court case in Australia.

The Global Senior Pastor, 67, confirmed the news in an email message to Hillsong congregants on Friday, obtained by PEOPLE.

"I also wanted to let you know that I've made a decision to step aside from my role on the Hillsong Church boards that oversee the governance of our operations. I did this so that these boards can function to their fullest capacity during this season. This doesn't change my role as Global Senior Pastor. I thought it was important to let our church family know in the interests of transparency, and I wanted you to hear it from me directly," Houston wrote.


Hillsong Church provided no further comment to PEOPLE.

*Houston has been accused of covering up abuse allegations against his father, late preacher Frank Houston.*

PEOPLE previously confirmed Australian authorities began investigating the Hillsong founder in 2019 after receiving "reports a 67-year-old man had knowingly concealed information relating to child sexual offenses," according to an August police statement.

"*Police will allege in court [Houston] knew information relating to the sexual abuse of a young male in the 1970s and failed to bring that information to the attention of police," the statement continued. He is expected in a Sydney court on Oct. 5.*

In a previous statement to the Associated Press, Houston said the "charges have come as a shock to me." "I vehemently profess my innocence and will defend these charges, and I welcome the opportunity to set the record straight," he added.

Australian officials contended in 2015 that Hillsong leaders became aware of the allegations in 1999, but did not share that information with police.

Frank Houston later confessed to the abuse allegations prior to his death in 2004 at 82.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 19, 2021)

Feel the Heal ! ………. Lol


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 20, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Fact: Biden won.
> 
> Your move.


Nothing to debate you on there. Biden is the president. And I wasn't addressing you anyways.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 20, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Nothing to debate you on there. Biden is the president. And I wasn't addressing you anyways.


----------



## topcat (Sep 21, 2021)

Oh, Ewic. Pathetic, starved for attention. Democrats have "weaponized the military." Back to shool, Ewic.

Eric Trump mocked for complaining his family are getting subpoena after subpoena | The Independent


----------



## topcat (Sep 21, 2021)

Madison Cacathorn. This kid is a liar. He fits right in with his party.

Madison Cawthorn - Wikipedia


----------



## printer (Sep 21, 2021)

topcat said:


> Madison Cacathorn. This kid is a liar. He fits right in with his party.
> 
> Madison Cawthorn - Wikipedia


Doesn't matter to them. "It could have happened."


----------



## topcat (Sep 21, 2021)

printer said:


> Doesn't matter to them. "It could have happened."


What some will resort to in order to keep a lucrative job. Give up your ethics and morals for money and infamy.


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## printer (Sep 21, 2021)

*Trump campaign knew soon after election that voting machine claims were false: report*
Former President Trump's campaign reportedly knew soon after the November election that claims it made about voting machine irregularities leading his defeat were inaccurate.

Court documents released Monday show that by the time a campaign news conference on the issue took place, an internal memo had already been circulated confirming that the claims about Dominion Voting Systems and software company Smartmatic were false, according to The New York Times. 

At the Nov. 19 news conference, the team of the former president's attorneys claimed Dominion was in cahoots with financier George Soros and Venezuela in an effort to steal the election from Trump.

But emails included in the court documents show that campaign staffers were asked by then-deputy director of communications Zach Parkinson on Nov. 13 to “substantiate or debunk” several claims surrounding the voting machine company. The next day, Parkinson's staff provided a memo of news articles that appeared to show the allegations were not true, the Times said, adding that it was unclear if Trump had seen the memo.

Specifically, The New York Times reported that the memo said Dominion had no ties to Soros or Venezuela and did not use technology from Smartmatic and that its leadership was not connected to antifa activists, as Trump's lawyers had alleged. 

However, the Times could not confirm if Trump had seen the memo or how widely circulated it was.

The documents were filed last week in a defamation lawsuit for former Dominion employee Eric Coomer that claimed the criticism of the companies was "baseless," the Times reported.

Coomer's lawyers said, "The memo produced by the Trump campaign shows that, at least internally, the Trump campaign found there was no evidence to support the conspiracy theories regarding Dominion," according to The Times. 








Trump campaign knew soon after election that voting machine claims were false: report


Former President Trump’s campaign reportedly knew soon after the November election that claims it made about voting machine irregularities leading his defeat were inaccurate.Court d…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2021)

Heerrreee’ssss Mikkeeyyy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440467310012092421


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 22, 2021)

Here is ol’ Barhag spinning new tales ….


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440429120035307524


----------



## printer (Sep 22, 2021)

*New group of GOP lawmakers file articles of impeachment against Biden*
A group of four GOP lawmakers on Tuesday filed articles of impeachment against President Biden, saying he should be removed from office for not securing the border, for the way U.S. troops were removed from Afghanistan and for seeking to impose a ban on evictions even when he said it might not pass constitutional muster.

Ohio Rep. Bob Gibbs (R) is leading the effort, and is joined by fellow GOP Reps. Andy Biggs (Ariz.), Brian Babin (Texas) and Randy Weber (Texas). 

This is the second time articles of impeachment have been introduced pertaining to Biden. Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) filed articles of impeachment the day after Biden was sworn into office.

Neither effort will go far in a House where Democrats hold a slim majority, but the latest effort shows how the introduction of articles of impeachment is becoming more common in today's polarized House. 

Republicans are hoping to win back the House majority in next year's midterms, however, and GOP leaders could face pressure in such a scenario to move impeachment articles backed by some of their most conservative members. 

In the new articles, a copy of which were shared with The Hill, the House members argued that Biden's conduct “warrants impeachment and trial, removal from office, and disqualification to hold and enjoy any office of honor, trust, or profit under the United States.” 








New group of GOP lawmakers file articles of impeachment against Biden


A group of four GOP lawmakers on Tuesday filed articles of impeachment against President Biden, saying he should be removed from office for not securing the border, for the way U.S. troops were rem…




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)

omg they did what...lol

why don't you ask those idiots how haitians from 2000miles away got to Del Rio first, bet they'll shut up then.......


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 22, 2021)

If the GOP causes a default in the debt it will be a signal that they will burn the country to the ground to get back in power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 22, 2021)

Looey Gohmert, professional, insane dipshit. Kids, don't be a Gohmert, stay in school.


----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> omg they did what...lol
> 
> why don't you ask those idiots how haitians from 2000miles away got to Del Rio first, bet they'll shut up then.......


Not sure about other news outlets, but the PBS Newshour reported on the first day that most of them spoke Spanish. They had come to central america years ago. No word on why they all came north at the same time.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> Not sure about other news outlets, but the PBS Newshour reported on the first day that most of them spoke Spanish. They had come to central america years ago. No word on why they all came north at the same time.


Facebook's Whatsapp spreading of disinformation.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-cyborgs-trolls-and-bots-a-guide-to-online-misinformation.1005699/post-16552431


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 23, 2021)

Rep. Lauren Boebert used campaign funds for rent and utilities, new filing shows








Rep. Lauren Boebert used campaign funds for rent and utilities, new filing shows


Colorado Rep. Lauren Boebert paid utility and rent bills with campaign funds, according to a new filing the Republican lawmaker made this week with the Federal Election Commission.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> If the GOP causes a default in the debt it will be yet another signal that they will burn the country to the ground to get back in power.


Fify


----------



## injinji (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2021)

The Blonde Trashcan is back at it ….


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441444823563743232


----------



## mooray (Sep 24, 2021)

Someone pay attention to meeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2021)

Fuck off MTG …


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2021)

Time to pull this period stain from congess.
She went full batshit with scoobydoo. How can anybody take this idiot seriously?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440838033222242309


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2021)

Jeezus … must be a busy news day.
Here we got big mouth Kremlin Kruz on Texas Voter law.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2021)

Wow …. What a fucking idiot.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 24, 2021)

Salad bars are controlled by the deep state.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2021)

“Blue” Cheese must a democratic creation …Repubs prefer Russian dressing


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2021)

Repub jeenuz .…. Use spellcheck you traitor twat


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441481302591508485

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441494340904357891


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 25, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Repub jeenuz .…. Use spellcheck you traitor twat
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441481302591508485
> ...


Well how else is she going to get attention with the ever increasing crazy that the Republican insurrectionist keep hurling at us?

I would not be surprised if a bit closer to her election that we start seeing the sex tapes get 'leaked'.


----------



## printer (Sep 25, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Well how else is she going to get attention with the ever increasing crazy that the Republican insurrectionist keep hurling at us?
> 
> I would not be surprised if a bit closer to her election that we start seeing the sex tapes get 'leaked'.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 25, 2021)

printer said:


>


----------



## printer (Sep 25, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4995112


Drool (at least that is what I think it is) running down your chin.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2021)

'Hold my pearls' -Debbie Dingell


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wow …. What a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994702View attachment 4994704


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Somebody.

this is why i think social media needs to take a step back because the Rightie will be fearful of reality ultimately. although many are already and they have guns..Beau is correct when he says it's spiraling out of control.

isn't Trump the Rightie version of Jefferson during the Civil War- two presidents..isn't that what they're trying to do here?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 25, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Somebody.
> 
> this is why i think social media needs to take a step back because the Rightie will be fearful of reality ultimately. although many are already and they have guns..Beau is correct when he says it's spiraling out of control.
> 
> isn't Trump the Rightie version of Jefferson during the Civil War- two presidents..isn't that what they're trying to do here?


Jefferson was long dead. You mean Davis.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 25, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> You mean Davis.


Not if you’re on a first name basis.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 25, 2021)

I’m thinking it’s a communist plot by Mr. Canuck …. Sketchy bastard.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not if you’re on a first name basis.


That post is more questions than answers.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 25, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> I’m thinking it’s a communist plot by Mr. Canuck …. Sketchy bastard.


He is too cunning to use such a coarse template as Leninism.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 25, 2021)

Rudy go home you’re drunk ….. 


You alcoholic Buffoon 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316562084990267395


----------



## printer (Sep 28, 2021)

*More Texas voters believe Abbott does not deserve reelection: poll*
The survey conducted by Quinnipiac University found that 51 percent of registered voters in Texas believe Abbott does not deserve to be reelected, compared with 42 percent who said the governor deserves a third term.

The opposition to Abbott’s reelection was up from June, when a separate Quinnipiac poll found that 46 percent of Texas voters supported Abbott’s 2022 reelection bid, compared with 48 percent who did not.

The most recent poll also found that only 44 percent of Texans approve of the way Abbott is handling his job as governor, compared with 47 percent who disapprove of the work he has done.

Those numbers, according to Quinnipiac, mark the first time since the firm started polling on the Lone Star State that Abbott’s approval rating has sunk below his disapproval rating, referred to as being "underwater."

He has maintained strong support among members of his party. Eighty-three percent of Republicans polled approve of the way Abbott is handling his job, with only 12 percent disapproving.

In contrast, 43 percent of independents and only 6 percent of Democrats gave Abbott positive marks.








More Texas voters believe Abbott does not deserve reelection: poll


More Texas voters believe Gov. Greg Abbott (R) does not deserve to be reelected, according to a poll released on Tuesday.The survey conducted by Quinnipiac University found that 51 percen…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2021)

printer said:


> *More Texas voters believe Abbott does not deserve reelection: poll*
> The survey conducted by Quinnipiac University found that 51 percent of registered voters in Texas believe Abbott does not deserve to be reelected, compared with 42 percent who said the governor deserves a third term.
> 
> The opposition to Abbott’s reelection was up from June, when a separate Quinnipiac poll found that 46 percent of Texas voters supported Abbott’s 2022 reelection bid, compared with 48 percent who did not.
> ...


I hate the trumper fuck myself I ain’t even a Texan ….


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2021)

Gop in spirit if not in fact.


----------



## printer (Sep 29, 2021)

injinji said:


> Gop in spirit if not in fact.


"according to a new poll released by a progressive nonprofit run by allies of the president"









Poll from liberal group shows more voters in key states back $3.5T bill


A majority of voters across 13 states support the Democrats’ $3.5 trillion social spending plan that would advance key components of President Biden’s economic agenda, according to a new …




thehill.com





Not really independant. As they also say in the clip, "republicans that responded", I could see republicans that do not agree not bother answering in this political climate.


----------



## topcat (Sep 29, 2021)

Paul Gosar. Has anyone else noticed how he seems to be unable to hold his head up by himself, like a baby flops it's head? Is it just a tic he's always had, or is he ill, as the rumor has it? I wouldn't allow him to be my dentist.
Edit: the human bobblehead.






Rachel Maddow Show on MSNBC | Watch Rachel Maddow Live


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)

topcat said:


> Paul Gosar. Has anyone else noticed how he seems to be unable to hold his head up by himself, like a baby flops it's head? Is it just a tic he's always had, or is he ill, as the rumor has it? I wouldn't allow him to be my dentist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the looks of it, he doesn't have control of the movements.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2021)

Parkinsons?


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Parkinsons?


Hard to say. That shows up in the hands first and you couldn't see them.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2021)

Breaking the law to pretend to be Gibbs from NCIS.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 29, 2021)

topcat said:


> Paul Gosar. Has anyone else noticed how he seems to be unable to hold his head up by himself, like a baby flops it's head? Is it just a tic he's always had, or is he ill, as the rumor has it? I wouldn't allow him to be my dentist.
> Edit: the human bobblehead.
> 
> 
> ...


Replace microphone with a dick then you will know why head moves that way.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2021)

printer said:


> *More Texas voters believe Abbott does not deserve reelection: poll*
> The survey conducted by Quinnipiac University found that 51 percent of registered voters in Texas believe Abbott does not deserve to be reelected, compared with 42 percent who said the governor deserves a third term.
> 
> The opposition to Abbott’s reelection was up from June, when a separate Quinnipiac poll found that 46 percent of Texas voters supported Abbott’s 2022 reelection bid, compared with 48 percent who did not.
> ...


why yes..let Mr. Abbott tell you what he has done besides raising the rates for customers' home gas/electric for the winter to recover losses not of customers doing.









Texas man ‘freezes to death’ in recliner amid frigid temperatures


A Texas man reportedly “froze to death” in his recliner amid the freezing temperatures sweeping through the region. The 60-year-old victim, who was not identified, was found dead in his…




nypost.com





they literally did nothing..better head to Ace and get yourself a generator.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 29, 2021)

topcat said:


> Paul Gosar. Has anyone else noticed how he seems to be unable to hold his head up by himself, like a baby flops it's head? Is it just a tic he's always had, or is he ill, as the rumor has it? I wouldn't allow him to be my dentist.
> Edit: the human bobblehead.
> 
> 
> ...


It’s like he has no spine. Literally and figuratively.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s like he has no spine. Literally and figuratively.











'Did he get brainwashed?': Rep. Paul Gosar's former dental patients are baffled by his politics


'Did he get brainwashed?': Rep. Paul Gosar's former dental patients are baffled by his politics




www.yahoo.com





his head swirling is annoying, makes me dizzy to watch him..it's also creepy.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2021)

Out of all the things to dislike about this racist piece of shit, his medical condition is not really one of them IMO.


----------



## topcat (Sep 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Replace microphone with a dick then you will know why head moves that way.


So, he's just a creature of habit. Bobbing for mushroom.


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 30, 2021)

When these two have sex they don't talk dirty to each other, they prefer quoting Nazi slogans and propaganda, these two make my skin crawl.










Kristi Noem Shows Why Republicans Can’t Have Nice Things


Multiple sources have informed American Greatness that South Dakota Governor Kristi Noem is having an extramarital affair with adviser Corey Lewandowski, who previously served as a campaign manager…




amgreatness.com


----------



## printer (Sep 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> When these two have sex they don't talk dirty to each other, they prefer quoting Nazi slogans and propaganda, these two make my skin crawl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it should be allowed. After all, with all the late nights she works for the people she does not have the energy to get it on with hubby when she crawls into bed at home.


----------



## topcat (Sep 30, 2021)

Lowlife Republicans and hate spreading commentators like Carlson and Homeless Steve Bannon are nurturing terrorists. The Grand Old Terrorist Party.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 30, 2021)

Manchin has some pretty big balls to refer to his Dollar Store citizens..you are so out of touch Mr. Half Million Yearly in Dividends as to why you are at $1.5T

Psssssssst Joe..they don't WANT to shop there they MUST!


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Manchin has some pretty big balls to refer to his Dollar Store citizens..you are so out of touch Mr. Half Million Yearly in Dividends as to why you are at $1.5T
> 
> Psssssssst Joe..they don't WANT to shop there they MUST!


Don’t the dollar stores charge more than the Mall Wart?


----------



## topcat (Sep 30, 2021)

Kyrsten (dye job) Sinema could face a primary. Make the democratic process happen, Arizona.


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2021)

topcat said:


> Kyrsten (dye job) Sinema could face a primary. Make the democratic process happen, Arizona.


What stinks is she used to be a progressive. Or at least she pretended to be.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2021)

topcat said:


> Kyrsten (dye job) Sinema could face a primary. Make the democratic process happen, Arizona.


she's a 40 year-old women trying to be 20. grow up.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2021)

According to Grisham, a Trump aide was tapped to play to former president's favorite songs, including "Memory" from the Broadway shows "Cats" to "pull him from the brink of rage."









Stephanie Grisham describes Trump anger toward her and others as ‘terrifying’


Former White House press secretary Stephanie Grisham in a new book says former President Trump’s anger toward her and others was “terrifying.”Grisham, who served as press secretary for nine months …




thehill.com





music really does soothe the savage beast.


----------



## topcat (Oct 1, 2021)

injinji said:


> What stinks is she used to be a progressive. Or at least she pretended to be.


Yeah, see the influential power of money. Also, the chance to grandstand and make a name for the future. The Great Obstructionist. She's a fake Democrat like her hair color.


----------



## topcat (Oct 1, 2021)

Reporter: "What do you say that progressives are frustrated that they don't know where you are?
Sinema: "I'm in the Senate. Right here."
Reporter: "The progressives? There are progressives within the Senate that are fristrated that they don't know where you are, either."
Sinema: "Ah...I'm clearly right in front of the elevator."

Ain't she clever? Arizona Democrats, you've got to get rid of the Republican infiltrator.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2021)

good, you fvcker!









Infowars host Alex Jones is responsible for damages triggered by his false claims on the Sandy Hook shooting, judge rules | CNN


Alex Jones, the conspiracy theorist who hosts the right-wing commentary website Infowars, was found legally responsible in two lawsuits for damages caused by his claims surrounding the 2012 Sandy Hook school mass shooting, according to court documents released Thursday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> According to Grisham, a Trump aide was tapped to play to former president's favorite songs, including "Memory" from the Broadway shows "Cats" to "pull him from the brink of rage."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will resonate with the red hat faithful.


----------



## printer (Oct 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> good, you fvcker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking about baseless lies (I know I should look up the Rudy thread but I am here and lazy.


----------



## printer (Oct 1, 2021)

injinji said:


> That will resonate with the red hat faithful.


Oh yeah, they were all about you need a tough man at the top.


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2021)

printer said:


> Oh yeah, they were all about you need a tough man at the top.


Nothing says tough guy like show tunes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 1, 2021)

Shitty taste in music. Like we haven’t heard that fucking song a million times. 

The man has no class.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2021)

topcat said:


> Reporter: "What do you say that progressives are frustrated that they don't know where you are?
> Sinema: "I'm in the Senate. Right here."
> Reporter: "The progressives? There are progressives within the Senate that are fristrated that they don't know where you are, either."
> Sinema: "Ah...I'm clearly right in front of the elevator."
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2021)

injinji said:


> That will resonate with the red hat faithful.


the guy is such a fvcking monster they literally ran out of shit to keep Baby Donald happy.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


i can see her belly button and panties right through that dress.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2021)

Orange Asshole took a colonoscopy RAW cuz he didn’t want to look weak …. So he is accepts anal without spit ? * Vlad smiles 

Pathetic


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2021)

Trump 2024 !


----------



## printer (Oct 1, 2021)

I guess Donald thinks real men should not have things stuck up their ass, at least as far as the public knows.


----------



## topcat (Oct 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i can see her belly button and panties right through that dress.


Then, she succeeded.
Edit: She'll take *any *publicity, and attention.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2021)

printer said:


> I guess Donald thinks real men should not have things stuck up their ass, at least as far as the public knows.


i don't think he wanted Pence to have the title even for a moment he's such a control freak.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2021)

topcat said:


> Then, she succeeded.
> Edit: She'll take *any *publicity.


she's 40 and it's gross.


----------



## topcat (Oct 2, 2021)

topcat said:


> Lowlife Republicans and hate spreading commentators like Carlson and Homeless Steve Bannon are nurturing terrorists. The Grand Old Terrorist Party.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 2, 2021)

topcat said:


>


$40k bond for trying to burn down a political parties headquarters?

Oh well. Lock him up, and grab all his online activity and add it to the growing data bank of these radicalized domestic terrorists.


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 2, 2021)

2 things, Manchin 1.5 Trillion other Dems 3.5 Trillion,middle 2.5 Trillion COMPROMISE,stipulate 1 Trillion in reserve just in case a new variant or some other surprise in this Pandemic which has featured many surprises pops up and another lockdown becomes necessary, can the Progressive wing get down w/this and can Manchin and his Arizona lady friend? I'm sure Biden can accept it coupled w/1.5 infrastructure bill. Secondly, who the hell do the Dems have to take on Cheeto in 2024 if a devine intervention sidelining the prick does'nt occur, we're coming up on a year and he's still looming. Is Joe at 82 even plausible? Who has the charisma and ability to go toe to toe in the Dems stable? I sure hope it does'nt play out, A campaign w/Cheeto in 2024 turns my stomach and I'm not sure our country can even survive it(perish the thought). I've always liked Leon Pannetta but he seems to have no interest and as far as Kamala Harris, does she have the exp. or charisma to run for the top spot in 2024? WORRIED ccguns


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 2, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> 2 things, Manchin 1.5 Trillion other Dems 3.5 Trillion,middle 2.5 Trillion COMPROMISE,stipulate 1 Trillion in reserve just in case a new variant or some other surprise in this Pandemic which has featured many surprises pops up and another lockdown becomes necessary, can the Progressive wing get down w/this and can Manchin and his Arizona lady friend? I'm sure Biden can accept it coupled w/1.5 infrastructure bill. Secondly, who the hell do the Dems have to take on Cheeto in 2024 if a devine intervention sidelining the prick does'nt occur, we're coming up on a year and he's still looming. Is Joe at 82 even plausible? Who has the charisma and ability to go toe to toe in the Dems stable? I sure hope it does'nt play out, A campaign w/Cheeto in 2024 turns my stomach and I'm not sure our country can even survive it(perish the thought). I've always liked Leon Pannetta but he seems to have no interest and as far as Kamala Harris, does she have the exp. or charisma to run for the top spot in 2024? WORRIED ccguns


Since Red Joe Manchin is one of fifty Senate Democrats, the real compromise figure would be 3.46 trillion. I dislike legitimizing the turncoat’s disproportionate power.


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Since Red Joe Manchin is one of fifty Senate Democrats, the real compromise figure would be 3.46 trillion. I dislike legitimizing the turncoat’s disproportionate power.


He has always been about the same. The real difference is that there are enough progressives in the house that that are able to flex their muscle. In the past there just wasn't enough of them to matter.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i can see her belly button and panties right through that dress.


somebody should have told her that the dress was too tight for her.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> somebody should have told her that the dress was too tight for her.


The brave usually aren’t in the political arena.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> somebody should have told her that the dress was too tight for her.


someone needs to remind her of her age. AOC is actually a good representation of dressing the youthful professional..you don't ever see her dressing like a 20 year old even though she's 31 and would have more right to than Sinema. she's also a Libra- 10/13


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> someone needs to remind her of her age. AOC is actually a good representation of dressing the youthful professional..you don't ever see her dressing like a 20 year old even though she's 31 and would have more right to than Sinema. she's also a Libra- 10/13


At least her undies matched the color of her dress.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 2, 2021)

why do all the women in the UK look like Princess Beatrice?

yikes!  can't keep it in his pants..six children.









 Boris Johnson admits he has six children | CNN


Boris Johnson has finally admitted that he has six children, a question he has previously dodged in numerous interviews and press conferences.




www.cnn.com





part Randy Andy and part Flat Broke Fergie.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 2, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> 2 things, Manchin 1.5 Trillion other Dems 3.5 Trillion,middle 2.5 Trillion COMPROMISE,stipulate 1 Trillion in reserve just in case a new variant or some other surprise in this Pandemic which has featured many surprises pops up and another lockdown becomes necessary, can the Progressive wing get down w/this and can Manchin and his Arizona lady friend? I'm sure Biden can accept it coupled w/1.5 infrastructure bill. Secondly, who the hell do the Dems have to take on Cheeto in 2024 if a devine intervention sidelining the prick does'nt occur, we're coming up on a year and he's still looming. Is Joe at 82 even plausible? Who has the charisma and ability to go toe to toe in the Dems stable? I sure hope it does'nt play out, A campaign w/Cheeto in 2024 turns my stomach and I'm not sure our country can even survive it(perish the thought). I've always liked Leon Pannetta but he seems to have no interest and as far as Kamala Harris, does she have the exp. or charisma to run for the top spot in 2024? WORRIED ccguns


Biden would still beat Trump. He might be old, but he is still healthy. Hell Chuck Grassley is 88 and still going to run.


----------



## topcat (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 2, 2021)

Corey Lewandowski told woman he sexually harassed that he’s stabbed and killed people


A Trump donor has told police that she felt threatened by former Trump campaign manager Corey Lewandowski when he allegedly told her that he once stabbed a man “in the back of the head” and killed him, the Daily Mail reports. Trashelle Odom, who is married, said in a police report that...




deadstate.org


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Since Red Joe Manchin is one of fifty Senate Democrats, the real compromise figure would be 3.46 trillion. I dislike legitimizing the turncoat’s disproportionate power.


Hear ya, he seems to relish his newfound position also and his connections to the coal industry gives me pause as well, not to mention he is tight on the purse strings like his state is a major tax contributor when the fact is W.V. is a taker in Fed tax dollars by a 2/1 ratio, loosen up Joe.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Biden would still beat Trump. He might be old, but he is still healthy. Hell Chuck Grassley is 88 and still going to run.


I'm down w/that but I still can't bare the thought of the dickhead and his minions being involved in another election, can our fatigued country deal with all that encompasses,the tactics they will apply, the lies,the hype, I'm getting nauscious just contemplating it.ccguns


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 3, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm down w/that but I still can't bare the thought of the dickhead and his minions being involved in another election, can our fatigued country deal with all that encompasses,the tactics they will apply, the lies,the hype, I'm getting nauscious just contemplating it.ccguns


Yeah man your last few posts have seemed a bit bleak.

I would just remember that the nazi-esque Trump agenda has lost the presidency, the senate, and the house twice since he was able to slip into office in 2016 on the backs of the Russian propaganda attack on our citizens. 

It's tiring, but that is only because the trolling is relentless. 

I look at the vaccinated steadily increasing in numbers as a reminder that everyday more and more Americans are waking up to the lies that the militarized trolls are spreading. It is hard to remember, but Biden has not even been in office for a single year yet.

As for the vaccine booster, I would think about the fact that Pfizer had a lighter dose (3x I think) than the Moderna. They were first out and really was not sure about the supply chain at the time and wanted to be sure to get as many people as safe as possible to stop the rate of deaths that was happening at the end of last year. It sucks because so many people are still so brainwashed by the disinformation, but again, everyday more and more people are waking up to the death cult lies.


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah man your last few posts have seemed a bit bleak.
> 
> I would just remember that the nazi-esque Trump agenda has lost the presidency, the senate, and the house twice since he was able to slip into office in 2016 on the backs of the Russian propaganda attack on our citizens.
> 
> ...


Don't mean to be a Debby downer,tired,it's been a long,rough year.ccguns


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 3, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Don't mean to be a Debby downer,tired,it's been a long,rough year.ccguns


No worries man, sometimes I figure it's worth pointing it out in case it helps to see it. The whole 'may you live in interesting times' being a curse thing is very relevant right now. We are/were very close to having an American nazi period and luckily so far we have been avoiding it. And if it lost with Trump in charge of all of DC for 2 years and the Executive branch for 4, I have a lot of hope that the worst is behind us. 

We still need to be aware of the ongoing attack, but can take heart in the fact that so far it has been losing, and losing hard in a lot of cases.

And the exposure of the evil deeds during the last 4 years being exposed has barely begun. I am very ready for the house hearings to start back up and to see what happens to the insurrectionist propaganda dick heads that think they can ignore a congressional subpoena with a non-Trump DoJ.


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 3, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i can see her belly button and panties right through that dress.


Face it, you want to see her and MTG in a hidden cam 69. 

You're welcome for that visual.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 3, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Face it, you want to see her and MTG in a hidden cam 69.
> 
> You're welcome for that visual.


thank you

i want to ask Sinema to stop trying to talk like a 20 year old..it's not cute..use your regular grown-up voice. you may be the youngest Senator but not the youngest in Congress.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 3, 2021)

Aww how sweet - Trumpy misses the spotlight and complains …. What’s new ?



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444621421636952066


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 3, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Aww how sweet - Trumpy misses the spotlight and complains …. What’s new ?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444621421636952066


https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-news-trump-campaigns-russia-contacts-grave-threat-senate-says.1028063/post-16570346


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Face it, you want to see her and MTG in a hidden cam 69.
> 
> You're welcome for that visual.


they need this emoji in the like menu


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Aww how sweet - Trumpy misses the spotlight and complains …. What’s new ?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444621421636952066


wonder who he had write that for him...you know he didn't do it himself.
his letterhead should say "save America FROM donald j. trump"


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2021)

BREAKING — Florida prosecutor Dave Aronberg: Matt Gaetz faces life in prison for sex trafficking.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2021)

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/supreme-court-pivots-abortion-guns-death-penalty-public/story?id=80156687

why wouldn't people be losing faith in a supreme court that was half hand picked by the biggest fascist lunatic to ever be elected president?
people trusted the court because they didn't pick the popular choice, they picked the right one, and they picked it because it was the right thing to do. 
now the justices picked by trump are turning the supreme court of the united states into a shit show circus...they should be replaced, or the damage they will do is going to be irreparable, both to the country, and the institution of the supreme court, which will never be taken seriously again after they finish using it to destroy most of the progress the country has made over the past 100 years
i saw this coming, i thought of kavanaugh, gorsuch, and barrett as "embedded assets" for the trump camp, placed to continue doing damage for years, even if the assholes lost power...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> BREAKING — Florida prosecutor Dave Aronberg: Matt Gaetz faces life in prison for sex trafficking.


Hoe-Lee Shit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> BREAKING — Florida prosecutor Dave Aronberg: Matt Gaetz faces life in prison for sex trafficking.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 4, 2021)

Trump still full of shit ….


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443939754114957320


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 4, 2021)

Sinema the Slag 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444729925408153601


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump still full of shit ….
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443939754114957320


i cannot make myself listen to him...the smug stupidity just makes me want to stomp on his face...and i'm trying hard to be better than that


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Sinema the Slag
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444729925408153601


people should do this to her every time she steps out of her house...


----------



## topcat (Oct 4, 2021)

One final question, Senator Cotton. You voted against a bipartisan committee to investigate the Jan. 6 riot and attempted overthrow of the 2020 democratic election, so why haven't you resigned, yet?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> people should do this to her every time she steps out of her house...


Gotta love the panic flushing noises


----------



## topcat (Oct 4, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Gotta love the panic flushing noises


I thought she'd flush 10 to 15 times. She does that in a severe drought!


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 4, 2021)

topcat said:


> I thought she'd flush 10 to 15 times. She does that in a severe drought!


This is a distressing read for a desert dweller.


----------



## printer (Oct 4, 2021)

*Grisham: Graham 'was using Trump to mop up the freebies like there was no tomorrow'*
Former White House press secretary Stephanie Grisham took on Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) in her new book, writing that the veteran lawmaker was using former President Trump to "mop up the freebies like there was no tomorrow.”

Grisham, in her new book “I’ll Take Your Questions Now,” set to be released on Tuesday, writes that Graham would use the president to receive free rounds of golf, food and access to celebrities.

“It struck me that he was using Trump to mop up the freebies like there was no tomorrow (seems that he still is). He would show up at Mar-a-Lago or Bedminster to play free rounds of golf, stuff his face with free food, and hang out with Trump and his celebrity pals,” Grisham writes, according to Insider, which obtained a copy of the book.

Grisham recounts a specific instance when she saw Graham, whom she referred to as “Senator Freeloader,” at Trump’s Bedminster, N.J., golf club.

She writes that Graham “kicked out a White House staff member so he could take her room,” before recalling a comment he made to her about easy living at the golf club.

“Senator Freeloader was sitting at a table by the pool, a big grin on his face, lapping up the goodies he was getting like some potentate. He said to me, with a creepy little smile, 'Isn't this great? Man, this is the life,’ ” Grisham writes, according to Insider.

She said Graham was "one of the weirder ones” when it came to the “various characters and hangers-on in Trump World.”

“And that's saying something. He seemed almost schizophrenic,” Grisham wrote. She cited the senator’s frequent change of opinion when it came to Trump.

“Some days he would be one of Trump's most vigorous defenders; other days he was a harsh critic. People around the president would tell him that he couldn't trust Graham, but Trump seemed to like him for whatever reason and I often wondered if he sought Lindsey's approval,” Grisham wrote.

Graham in January, hours after a pro-Trump mob stormed the Capitol, slammed the effort by a number of his Republican colleagues to block the certification of the election results, saying on the Senate floor “count me out.”

“Trump and I, we had a hell of a journey,” Graham said. “I hate it being this way. Oh my god I hate it ... but today all I can say is count me out. Enough is enough. I tried to be helpful.”

The next day, he said Trump needs to understand that “his actions were the problem, not the solution,” adding that the president’s legacy was “tarnished by yesterday.”

Months later, however, Graham changed his tune. In May he told Fox News’s Sean Hannity during an interview that the Republican Party can’t move forward without Trump.








Grisham: Graham ‘was using Trump to mop up the freebies like there was no tomorrow’


Former White House press secretary Stephanie Grisham took on Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) in her new book, writing that the veteran lawmaker was using former President Trump to “mop up t…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Hoe-Lee Shit.


anyone for Matt Gaetz this Halloween?..only a mask required and you just go out naked with your black friend.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 5, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> anyone for Matt Gaetz this Halloween?..only a mask required and you just go out naked with your black friend.


God, that gave me a visual of a dad dressed up as Gaetz and his little kids as his 'dates'.


----------



## mooray (Oct 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> BREAKING — Florida prosecutor Dave Aronberg: Matt Gaetz faces life in prison for sex trafficking.


Been having trouble finding anything. Is this from April?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 5, 2021)

Another closeted GOP pervert.










Trump’s Oklahoma campaign chair to plead guilt to child sex trafficking


Former Oklahoma State Senator Ralph Shortey is set to plead guilty to child sex trafficking after soliciting sex from a 17-year-old male.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 5, 2021)

NEW: Joel Greenberg, a former associate of Rep. Matt Gaetz has asked to delay his sentencing citing his ongoing cooperation with investigators, court documents say, as the probe into whether or not Gaetz had sex with an underage girl continues.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> NEW: Joel Greenberg, a former associate of Rep. Matt Gaetz has asked to delay his sentencing citing his ongoing cooperation with investigators, court documents say, as the probe into whether or not Gaetz had sex with an underage girl continues.


Two weasels enter


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2021)

MAGA…A 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445134505208078337


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2021)

*M*ake
*A*nother
*G*ullible
*A*ttempt 
*A*gain


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2021)

Sinema getting trolled in toilet now airport …


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445142854892929032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445148449482153994


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2021)

mooray said:


> Been having trouble finding anything. Is this from April?


https://www.the-sun.com/news/2647081/could-matt-gaetz-face-life-in-prison/


----------



## mooray (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks, the articles from April are what I found as well.


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2021)

mooray said:


> Thanks, the articles from April are what I found as well.


i didn't even notice the date, it's so easy to just assume the atrocities are new....


----------



## topcat (Oct 5, 2021)

injinji said:


>


That uh, _singer_ at the end reminded me of Mrs. Miller.


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2021)

topcat said:


> That uh, _singer_ at the end reminded me of Mrs. Miller.


I saw her name when I was looking at Rock and Roll Birthdays, but i didn't listen. Now that I hear what I was missing. . . . . . . . .


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2021)

injinji said:


>


well why not...i've always thought that trump wouldn't hesitate for 1 second to kill anyone who got in his way, and he loves to pretend he's some kind of badass, instead of a fat old fuck who has eaten way the fuck too many big macs...i believe every word of this, and am only disappointed in the cia for being so fucking eager to be trumps hogs of war....


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well why not...i've always thought that trump wouldn't hesitate for 1 second to kill anyone who got in his way, and he loves to pretend he's some kind of badass, instead of a fat old fuck who has eaten way the fuck too many big macs...i believe every word of this, and am only disappointed in the cia for being so fucking eager to be trumps hogs of war....View attachment 5004558


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2021)

Oklahoma Republican who was arrested for cocaine possession appointed to serve on local jail board


Former Oklahoma Republican Party chairman Chad Alexander, who was arrested on felony cocaine possession and obstruction of justice charges in 2014, was appointed this week to serve on the Oklahoma County jail trust, according to KFOR-TV. Alexander said that he thinks he'll bring a "unique...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## printer (Oct 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Oklahoma Republican who was arrested for cocaine possession appointed to serve on local jail board
> 
> 
> Former Oklahoma Republican Party chairman Chad Alexander, who was arrested on felony cocaine possession and obstruction of justice charges in 2014, was appointed this week to serve on the Oklahoma County jail trust, according to KFOR-TV. Alexander said that he thinks he'll bring a "unique...
> ...


Who better to know the system than someone...


...or the Right is running out of people with integrity.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2021)

I don't think you understand today's GOP, criminal and deviant sexual behavior is a positive on a job application for them.


----------



## printer (Oct 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't think you understand today's GOP, criminal and deviant sexual behavior is a positive on a job application for them.


Cred that you are not a Liberal.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 8, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446083694566023169


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2021)

Nobody is this stupid and still breathing, they are racist assholes driven by white cultural tribalism to madness. Imagine how biased you would have to be to have a favorable view of Trump after 5 years? Now imagine what would drive such a self destructive antisocial mass pathology? Disinformation helps, but racism is at the root of this bullshit, it's why the republicans will probably retake the house in 2022. Sure gerrymandering and disinformation help, but they only help what is already there in abundance for a very long time. Even mass covid death and gross incompetence wasn't enough, they simply rolled in the shit like a dog and stank of it. It shows the way forward for other demigods, they just need to convince the suckers that they will do anything, like Trump, destroying the constitution is a given.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Analysis: Some very good polling news for Donald Trump


Among all-important Iowa voters, former President Donald Trump notched his highest favorability rating ever, according to the latest Des Moines Register/Mediacom Iowa Poll.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2021)

I checked the thread title again and...I still got nuthin


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't think you understand today's GOP, criminal and deviant sexual behavior is a positive on a job application for them.


They need people who will break the law and constitution, these people have demonstrated their qualifications. They are a majority in many states full of bigots and fools and will probably win the house in 2022 and the first order of business will be to impeach Biden. The second order of business will be to set the country on fire and destroy it, until Trump is released from a NY state prison, illogical I know, but facts don't matter. Remember, facts don't matter, I wish the media would stop going on as if mere facts mattered, they don't matter at all, fear and hate matter.


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I checked the thread title again and...I still got nuthin


The problem with irony. . . . . .


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> The problem with irony. . . . . .


is the iron in the middle


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> is the iron in the middle


What I had in mind, is not everybody gets it. . . . .


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 8, 2021)

Former GOP congressman faces up to a life sentence after being arrested on felony rape charges


Former Idaho Rep. Aaron von Ehlinger was arrested Friday afternoon on felony charges of rape and forcible penetration after being extradited to Idaho and booked into the Ada County Jail, according to Ada County booking records.Von Ehlinger, 39, flew to Idaho on Friday from Atlanta, where he had...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 9, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446424380595081224
Even Count von Count finds that shit funny ….
To hell with the MAGA BITCH ….. AH AH AH !


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2021)

Due to Voter Suppression from the Righties, Colorado takes it seriously and has gone to BallotTrax tracking system. Just got my EM that my ballot is on it's way and to look for it..they're with me every step of the way to make certain it's accounted for and doesn't disappear with that new-fangled mail system that Louis DeJoy instituted.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446424380595081224
> Even Count von Count finds that shit funny ….
> To hell with the MAGA BITCH ….. AH AH AH !
> 
> View attachment 5006073











Unvaccinated Capitol rioter asks not to go to jail to avoid getting Covid


‘If Ms Bissey is incarcerated... she is extremely likely to suffer severe illness or even death,’ her lawyer told the judge




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)

*'There has been a coup': Bernstein on Trump's role in January 6 riot*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)

I think Joe might have to fire Garland and replace him with someone who will defend the country and constitution AGGRESSIVLY. Garland appears to be a pussy and not up to the job, they need someone fanatical about justice and especially defending the country. Every one of the people on the capitol grounds should be looking at jail time, those who went inside should be imprisoned, every one of them along with those who was involved.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'It's evil': Jim Acosta reacts to Trump's remark during interview*


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446807666236346376


----------



## topcat (Oct 9, 2021)

Paul "bobblehead" Gosar. Twistin' away. This guy is a freak.


----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think Joe might have to fire Garland and replace him with someone who will defend the country and constitution AGGRESSIVLY. Garland appears to be a pussy and not up to the job, they need someone fanatical about justice and especially defending the country. . . . . . .


The AG pretty much does what he is asked to do unless it is really off the reservation. He is going at the rate President Joe Rob is comfortable with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446807666236346376


Why does he even bother, facts don't matter and neither do lies, he just needs to blow harder on that ole dog whistle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)

injinji said:


> The AG pretty much does what he is asked to do unless it is really off the reservation. He is going at the rate President Joe Rob is comfortable with.


The only thing I can figure is they are hoping to put the Trump base to sleep, play the soft center against the extreme right. They have to keep the house in 2022, or the country is fucked, if they can gain an advantage in the house and senate, then they can finish off the republicans, the domestic disinformation disinformation system and the domestic terrorists in short order. Perhaps they are just waiting to get closer to the midterm elections before throwing the whole shit pile into the fan, the public has the attention span of a fucking flea. Though facts don't seem to matter anymore, neither does the truth, only a fucking idiot could vote for the republicans and fear driven hate makes folks real fucking stupid.

Almost half of America has been driven so stupid by bigotry and rightwing propaganda that it's pathological now. If the democrats win, they will have no choice but to crush these treasonous cockroaches. It's time someone got serious about defending and protecting the constitution of the USA, traditionally that meant stepping on the necks of traitors.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446807666236346376


It is the good ole say a big string of things that is true, then flip it by blaming it all on 'them'.

Trump was the POTUS, and his white nationalist cult was behind a whole lot of the violence in the social justice protests in the summer of 2020 so they could brand 'ANTIFA' and 'BLM' into trigger words for scared suburbanites, and Trump (who was the one that was appointing all his trolls to the "Deep State") was the one that crippled our pandemic response, and it was Trump's cult that 'Stormed the Capital' on January 6th 2021.

So sure the through line is there for all those events and it is not 'Soros'. Koch, Rupert Murdoch, and the rest of the mega donors that funded the decades long hate mongering so that they can maintain the power to not pay taxes that ultimately led to us having Trump as POTUS.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2021)

The GOP only pushed the debt ceiling to early December so they can cause the default just before the holidays and crash the economy and blaim it on the Democrats. They think they can use this to steal the 2022 election and by doing this and complete their coup in 2024.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/oct/10/north-carolina-lieutenant-governor-mark-robinson-anti-lgbtq-remarks

Republican leadership at its best....
what a fucking douchebag


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The GOP only pushed the debt ceiling to early December so they can cause the default just before the holidays and crash the economy and blaim it on the Democrats. They think they can use this to steal the 2022 election and by doing this and complete their coup in 2024.


Why not, their base is completely disconnected from reality and there are plenty of idiots among the independents. Remember they don't need to actually win elections, just get close and in some places they can't lose no matter what they do or even how badly they lose the vote. Besides Foxnews will spin whatever reality they need for the bigots who watch it.


----------



## printer (Oct 10, 2021)

*Former Trump cybersecurity official says GOP leaders have 'lost control' of voter base: 'This is a death spiral'*
Chris Krebs, the first director of the Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency who was fired by former President Trump for refuting stolen election claims, said on Sunday that leaders of the Republican Party have "lost control" of the party's voter base.

While appearing on CBS's "Face the Nation," host Margaret Brennan asked Krebs whether he believes Trump is attempting to undermined future elections, noting that the former president said during a recent rally that he is seeking to completely overhaul the U.S. election system.

"Without question. It's happening at four different levels, both state legislatures and state elected officials, some of the folks running for secretary of state in Arizona and Georgia. But we're also seeing [it] in the U.S. Congress," said Krebs.

"The minority whip was on Fox News this morning with Chris Wallace and he was talking about how the election was effectively stolen and he will not admit that [President] Biden won," Krebs added, referring to Rep. Steve Scalise (R-La.), who refused to say whether he believed the 2020 election was stolen or not.

Brennan noted that was an extraordinary remark for Krebs, a lifelong Republican, to make and asked how these claims continue to occur.

"They're afraid to speak up because they're afraid the former president is going to try to primary them and then the other piece is that they've activated and lost control of their voting base, the people that are going to put them in power," Krebs said.

"It's gotten out of control. So again, this is a death spiral. They've lost control and they don't have the ability to rein it back in," Krebs added.








Former Trump cybersecurity official says GOP leaders have ‘lost control’ of voter base: ‘This is a death spiral’


Christopher Krebs, the first director of the Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency, who was fired by former President Trump for refuting claims of a stolen election, said on Sunday …




thehill.com




Of course Trump will say he fired the rat. Not that he hired him though.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2021)

The GOP are morally bankrupt cowards.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

If he were serious, he'd charge Trump with election crimes in Georgia and testify against him at his trial. No half measures with Trump, go for the throat like a rabid dog, it's the only way to deal with this asshole, put him in prison for his election crimes in Fulton country with a black democratic jury. Trump is gonna fuck him anyway, so he should take him down on the way out, he will have to move out of state for safety reasons anyway.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Georgia election official takes the fight to Trump


Trump’s election nemesis refuses to shut up and take the former president’s abuse.




www.politico.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2021)

Kevin McCarthy accuses Google of trying to 'control' his thoughts







www.rawstory.com


----------



## mooray (Oct 10, 2021)

It's funny how republicans act like everything is new, as if they just woke up today. They're so incredibly bad at drawing parallels. Congrats, kevin, you've just discovered marketing.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2021)

Too bad it’s not true. McCarthy could use some mind control.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Kevin McCarthy accuses Google of trying to 'control' his thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump controls when this moron takes a piss. The problem is the voters, if they were fucking normal, guys like this wouldn't exist in American political life and Trump would have been in prison for life, decades ago. Everybody who voted republican in 2020 was a racist asshole, with very few exceptions, mostly among the mentally ill. 74 million moral failures need to be divided and scattered, in spite of everything that has happened, the republicans will likely retake the house and that will be a disaster culminating in the 2024 election. If they win by cheating, it will eventually mean civil war in America and the "American dream" will rapidly turn into a nightmare. Millions will say, "I didn't think they would fuck me when I voted for them"!


----------



## printer (Oct 10, 2021)

*Trump Presses for Election Audits in Texas*
Former President Donald Trump released a statement on Saturday comparing Texas' Republican state House of Representatives Speaker Dade Phelan to Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., while citing that Phelan could be overtaken in the primary unless he backs Texas Senate Bill 47.

Trump states, "while standing in the way of a real election audit, Speaker Phelan just weakened the penalty for voting illegally in the state of Texas from a felony to a misdemeanor, siding with the Democrats and calling their amendment that makes a mockery of our election laws 'thoughtful.' After the 2020 Presidential Election Scam we need tougher penalties for cheating in our elections, not weaker ones."

If SB 47 passes, it will allow party officials to conduct election audits, including an audit from the 2020 presidential election.

Trump added that "Texans are tired of Phelan’s weak RINO leadership in the State House. Texas is a very red state, even more than people know."

The former president concluded by alluding that he could back another candidate in the Texas primary to overtake Phelan.

"If this doesn't pass soon," Trump wrote in a press release shared by his spokesperson Liz Harrington, then "we look forward to seeing him in the Texas primary. It will get done one way, or the other!"








Trump Presses for Election Audits in Texas


Former President Donald Trump released a statement on Saturday comparing Texas' Republican State House of Representatives Speaker Dade Phelan to Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., while citing that Phelan could be overtaken in the primary.




www.newsmax.com





Basically do as Hitler) says or you will be pushed out. The primaries allow a smaller group of voters to control the party. Trump knows this and will use it to be crowned King again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Too bad it’s not true. McCarthy could use some mind control.


Trump is already in this guy's driver's seat and controls him completely, the republican base gave him this unconditional power.


----------



## injinji (Oct 11, 2021)

I wonder if this will work as well as the Toyota ad.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)

injinji said:


> I wonder if this will work as well as the Toyota ad.


It should get it's own thread, on every forum.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2021)

injinji said:


> I wonder if this will work as well as the Toyota ad.


Some companies like AT&T, google, apple and Facebook are not too big to fail, they are too big to opt out of, when they do antidemocratic shit that is against their customers best interests. Try opting out of google or apple if your house is full of their devices or your phone uses their operating system. They can do business with Putin and suppress democracy in Russia, or destroy it in America and other western countries with impunity and for profit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2021)

another example of republican justice...it makes me ashamed to be from Tn when i read this kind of ignorant horseshit...

https://www.propublica.org/article/black-children-were-jailed-for-a-crime-that-doesnt-exist


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Kevin McCarthy accuses Google of trying to 'control' his thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have to have thoughts for anyone to be able to control them....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2021)

this just shocks me and makes me sick...i wish i could go back and unhear all of his music, knowing now that it was all fueled by hate...what a consumate performer, having to interact with all those minorities in the music business and hiding the hate in his shriveled little heart for all those years

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-features/eric-clapton-vaccine-lockdown-racist-comments-1239027/


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this just shocks me and makes me sick...i wish i could go back and unhear all of his music, knowing now that it was all fueled by hate...what a consumate performer, having to interact with all those minorities in the music business and hiding the hate in his shriveled little heart for all those years
> 
> https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-features/eric-clapton-vaccine-lockdown-racist-comments-1239027/


Another radicalized old rich white guy, or just another racist?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 11, 2021)

He’s also a rapist and misogynist. Just a total pice of shit.

After I read Patty Boyd’s book, I stopped listening to his music.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2021)

This republican Senate candidate wants to repeal the 19th amendment that gives women the right to vote.....vote republicans out


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 11, 2021)

doublejj said:


> This republican Senate candidate wants to repeal the 19th amendment that gives women the right to vote.....vote republicans out
> View attachment 5007707


This is only going to get worse. You think trump wasnt suited for any kind of office... There are worse out there and they are coming out of the woodwork like cockroaches


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Oct 11, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> This is only going to get worse. You think trump wasnt suited for any kind of office... There are worse out there and they are coming out of the woodwork like cockroaches


That's exactly what trump has done, make that guy look a lot less crazy to half the country.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5007714


Maybe spread the word that everyone that asks for one of these books is going to have all their information on the open web as wanting this child brainwashing propaganda when the inevitable hack and release of their site happens again?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 11, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5007714


Endorsed by the huckster. Doesn’t get better than that.


----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this just shocks me and makes me sick...i wish i could go back and unhear all of his music, knowing now that it was all fueled by hate...what a consumate performer, having to interact with all those minorities in the music business and hiding the hate in his shriveled little heart for all those years
> 
> https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-features/eric-clapton-vaccine-lockdown-racist-comments-1239027/


I just found out in the last year or so his racist history. Can't take away all the good music he made, but it does take away my desire to listen to it.


----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447950196214665216


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 12, 2021)

Here we go again with Mike The Retard Lindell ….. Dead people voting from prison address ….

Still peopl will eat this wacky bubble headed bullshit from a certifiable lunatic ……. Tranq dart STAT 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447609471027535878


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 13, 2021)

Kraken bitch ( Crackhead Bitch ) got more shit to spew …. Mike Lindell in drag version


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447617856468766721


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here we go again with Mike The Retard Lindell ….. Dead people voting from prison address ….
> 
> Still peopl will eat this wacky bubble headed bullshit from a certifiable lunatic ……. Tranq dart STAT
> 
> ...


one guy has been dead for 850 years and voted!

must've been Beckett  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344032697908424704


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5007714


ummmm but is there a coloring book?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> This is only going to get worse. You think trump wasnt suited for any kind of office... There are worse out there and they are coming out of the woodwork like cockroaches


when you're nice sweet neighbor turns dark at the mere mention of Afghanistan and has to be talked off the ledge?, i'm seriously thinking of buying a gun..

saw the kid who threw a rock at me the other day running from the police..he told me he wanted to bash my head in as he ran past me..asked him what he was running from and to step into my personal space so we can have a conversation about rock throwing and head bashing.

he kept running.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> when you're nice sweet neighbor turns dark at the mere mention of Afghanistan and has to be talked off the ledge?, i'm seriously thinking of buying a gun..
> 
> saw the kid who threw a rock at me the other day running from the police..he told me he wanted to bash my head in as he ran past me..asked him what he was running from and to step into my personal space so we can have a conversation about rock throwing and head bashing.
> 
> ...


One of my coworkers just flew to NY to see this loon. https://mariomurillo.org/blog/
I never before questioned his attachment to reality..


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 13, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> One of my coworkers just flew to NY to see this loon. https://mariomurillo.org/blog/
> I never before questioned his attachment to reality..


Yeah, so this guy couldn't find a local chapter of the Church Of Fire, Brimstone and Hair Shirts to attend? He had to fly somewhere to attend church? That's going to get expensive, not to mention the tithes.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, so this guy couldn't find a local chapter of the Church Of Fire, Brimstone and Hair Shirts to attend? He had to fly somewhere to attend church? That's going to get expensive, not to mention the tithes.


Apparently combining sermons with trump worshiping is a thing... The more i hear about it the more discouraged I become


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> One of my coworkers just flew to NY to see this loon. https://mariomurillo.org/blog/
> I never before questioned his attachment to reality..


i feel sorry for people that are always searching for God/ a God or something to fulfill them; you have to learn to fulfill yourself instead not one false prophet after another.

nice that your friend felt comfortable enough to let his freak flag fly with you though.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> Apparently combining sermons with *trump worshiping is a thing... *The more i hear about it the more discouraged I become


he probably gets half the take which is why he shows..he's so God-like can't get any closer..now go home and nebulize your bleach.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> One of my coworkers just flew to NY to see this loon. https://mariomurillo.org/blog/
> I never before questioned his attachment to reality..


“I keep politics out of the pulpit”

“Our special guest tonight is Donald Trump!”


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> “I keep politics out of the pulpit”
> 
> “Our special guest tonight is Donald Trump!”


was he in person? did he pretend to sing? (he just moves his mouth up and down because he never knows the words)

usually he just does a Zoom..maybe he's got a table of gear outside to sell on the way out


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> was he in person? did he pretend to sing? (he just moves his mouth up and down because he never knows the words)
> 
> usually he just does a Zoom.


I think it was virtual.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think it was virtual.


i was going to say he wouldn't move his fat ass out of Palm Beach...time for Ricky to stop by


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2021)

New orders from the dear leader.










Trump warns GOP his supporters 'will not be voting' unless they make 'Election Fraud of 2020' their top priority


Former President Donald Trump on Wednesday put out yet another statement complaining about his loss in the 2020 presidential election -- and this time he issued a threat against the Republican Party. "If we don't solve the Presidential Election Fraud of 2020 (which we have thoroughly and...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2021)

LOL, it's overdue.









US Marshals may be called to round up former Trump aides who disobey Jan. 6 subpoenas: House investigator


A member of the U.S. House select committee explained how Donald Trump's allies might be rounded up and arrested if they continued to defy congressional subpoenas in the Jan. 6 investigation.Rep. Stephanie Murphy (D-FL) appeared on MSNBC's "Morning Joe," where she called for fines or jail time...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> New orders from the dear leader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s funny how stupid his followers are. They won’t take a life saving vaccine when he tells them they should but they’ll probably not vote if he tells them not to.

He really is the lord of the idiots.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, it's overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they named names but not Megatron himself.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> But they named names but not Megatron himself.


Magatron!


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> But they named names but not Megatron himself.


There is no point when they know he will just drag it out, then just flat out troll with 'I don't remember' or just plead the 5th.

The ones Trump pardoned though I am not so sure can get away with that. It will be interesting how it turns out.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> There is no point when they know he will just drag it out, then just flat out troll with 'I don't remember' or just plead the 5th.
> 
> The ones Trump pardoned though I am not so sure can get away with that. It will be interesting how it turns out.


I heard the wheels of justice turn slowly, but jeez Louise with the bony knees, you know?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I heard the wheels of justice turn slowly, but jeez Louise with the bony knees, you know?


lol I get it. It is sucks that all the real world catastrophes that Trump dumped onto Biden's administration and the Insurrectionist RINO's stopping his ability to get the people he needs appointed to fix them while also halting his agenda doesn't make it any easier.

At this point IMO Democrats maintaining control of the house and senate (and state/local too) in 2022 is more important than being able to nail Trump or pass any legislation. We need them to save our democracy.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol I get it. It is sucks that all the real world catastrophes that Trump dumped onto Biden's administration and the Insurrectionist RINO's stopping his ability to get the people he needs appointed to fix them while also halting his agenda doesn't make it any easier.
> 
> At this point IMO Democrats maintaining control of the house and senate (and state/local too) in 2022 is more important than being able to nail Trump or pass any legislation. We need them to save our democracy.


Oh yes. The GOP has thrown down the gauntlet. I worry about how much skew they achieve when the voter suppression laws and gerrymandering come online.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, it's overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2021)

https://www.rawstory.com/trump-georgia-midterms-turnout/

the Lincoln project telling them to go along with trump should be a huge flashing warning sign to them not to....so of course they'll do the stupidest thing they could possible do, and go along with trump and not vote......trump is dangerous, and the fuck-nut morons that follow him are too, but they're too busy stabbing themselves in their own asses to present a real threat...there's no fucking way Mitch McConman is going to allow any more election bullshit...in a perfect world, trump would be incensed enough to try another insurrection, his fucking moron followers would all be either shot, or arrested and then hung for sedition, while he himself would be put on show in an orange jumpsuit, with no combover, and asked the same questions over and over and over and....until he breaks and sobs like the fat cheeto he is in public, begs for forgiveness, and gets none on his way to the gallows


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/trump-georgia-midterms-turnout/
> 
> the Lincoln project telling them to go along with trump should be a huge flashing warning sign to them not to....so of course they'll do the stupidest thing they could possible do, and go along with trump and not vote......trump is dangerous, and the fuck-nut morons that follow him are too, but they're too busy stabbing themselves in their own asses to present a real threat...there's no fucking way Mitch McConman is going to allow any more election bullshit...in a perfect world, trump would be incensed enough to try another insurrection, his fucking moron followers would all be either shot, or arrested and then hung for sedition, while he himself would be put on show in an orange jumpsuit, with no combover, and asked the same questions over and over and over and....until he breaks and sobs like the fat cheeto he is in public, begs for forgiveness, and gets none on his way to the gallows


Most of trump’s base didn’t vote before the chosen one came on the scene. I’m sure they’ll be thrilled if they don’t have to drag their lard filled asses to the polling stations again.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Most of trump’s base didn’t vote before the chosen one came on the scene. I’m sure they’ll be thrilled if they don’t have to drag their lard filled asses to the polling stations again.


you'd be surprised how many INSURRECTIONISTS from 1/6, didn't even vote in the 2020.

i think it's pure genius he issued a statement that his base won't show so when he loses in 2024, it's already taken care of. meanwhile, he no longer possesses a base, he did a poll. his rallies have only the paid actors now like Blacks 4 Trump etc. you can tell he's running out of money because the signs they hold are like this.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

It's the Nazi blood flag, they've been following the Nazi playbook all along.










Religion scholar slams Virginia Trump fans for transforming Jan. 6 flag into a 'partisan tribal totem'


At a rally for Virginia Republican gubernatorial candidate Glenn Youngkin on Wednesday evening, Trump supporters brought onstage a flag that was allegedly waved at the "Stop the Steal" January 6 rally that immediately preceded the violent attack on the U.S. Capitol. Youngkin himself did not...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Most of trump’s base didn’t vote before the chosen one came on the scene. I’m sure they’ll be thrilled if they don’t have to drag their lard filled asses to the polling stations again.


There was a graphic on PBS's Newshour a couple three nights ago between stories that said that 25% of 2020 voters did not vote in 2016.


----------



## injinji (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## printer (Oct 14, 2021)

*Sen. Whitehouse blasts Alito speech: 'You have fouled your nest, not us'*
Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse (D-R.I.) on Thursday pushed back forcefully against a speech by Supreme Court Justice Samuel Alito during which he depicted the high court as undeserving of recent scorn.

Whitehouse, a veteran member of the Senate Judiciary Committee and fierce critic of what he sees as the outsized influence of GOP donors in U.S. courts, said public disapproval was warranted. He also suggested Alito may be “touchy” because “his fingerprints are all over this pattern of Republican judicial activism.” 

“Understand that you have fouled your nest, not us,” Whitehouse wrote in a piece published by Salon. “The Supreme Court must now at least match every other political institution with a renaissance of transparency. Democracy demands it. And the Court That Dark Money Built has squandered the benefit of the doubt.”

The senator’s fiery op-ed follows remarks Alito delivered last month at Notre Dame Law School in which the staunchly conservative justice bristled over recent criticism directed at the court.

The court’s approval rating saw a steep drop-off recently after the 6-3 conservative majority issued several controversial, high-impact rulings under its fast-track procedure, sometimes referred to as its “shadow docket.” Those included rulings that blocked federal eviction protections amid the coronavirus pandemic and permitted Texas’s divisive six-week abortion ban to take effect.

During his speech, Alito took particular exception to what he characterized as media distortions that feed into a false portrayal of the court as a “dangerous cabal.” 

But Whitehouse said the court’s deteriorating standing among the public has been largely self-inflicted. He ticked off a number of court rulings that he said demonstrates a pattern in which the court’s decisionmaking fits neatly with the interests of well-heeled Republican donors.

“The problem for Justice Alito's sense of grievance is that the evidence supports our concerns,” Whitehouse wrote. “Alito has participated in a pattern of decisions — like the court's recent 'shadow docket' ruling suspending abortion rights in our second-biggest state — that deliver wins for big Republican donors. 

“Americans' perception that the court lacks independence, and the court's related drop in approval, doesn't flow from some left-wing conspiracy,” he continued. “It's a recognition that the evidence shows a pattern whenever certain interests come before the court.”








Sen. Whitehouse blasts Alito speech: ‘You have fouled your nest, not us’


Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse (D-R.I.) on Thursday pushed back forcefully against a speech by Supreme Court Justice Samuel Alito during which he depicted the high court as undeserving of recent scorn.Whi…




thehill.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 14, 2021)

injinji said:


> There was a graphic on PBS's Newshour a couple three nights ago between stories that said that 25% of 2020 voters did not vote in 2016.


That’s surprisingly high. I wonder what percentage of those were young people not able to vote in 2016.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s surprisingly high. I wonder what percentage of those were young people not able to vote in 2016.


i would assume not any, they surely took that into account...and that actually sounds low to me, most of the people i talk to under 35 eventually admit that they didn't vote, some have never voted, but that sure doesn't stop them from having opinions, or me from telling them to get fucked, if you don't play, you got no say


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would assume not any, they surely took that into account...and that actually sounds low to me, most of the people i talk to under 35 eventually admit that they didn't vote, some have never voted, but that sure doesn't stop them from having opinions, or me from telling them to get fucked, if you don't play, you got no say


That’s crazy.

I know my sons vote and my 13 year old daughter will be voting. Hell, she’ll probably be running for office. She has lots of opinions and plenty of agency and loves to argue.

she makes me proud.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2021)

Got to remember that half of the attack on our democracy is to use left-trolls to nudge people that would never vote for Trump to 'but Hillary' themselves into not voting (a lot of it using Bernie Sanders/Jill Stein).


----------



## printer (Oct 14, 2021)

*Anti-Trump Republicans endorsing vulnerable Democrats to prevent GOP takeover*
The Renew America Movement (RAM) announced it is backing a slew of lawmakers running for reelection. The group was founded by a group of moderates within the GOP after the Jan. 6 insurrection, which was fueled by Trump’s lies about the election being stolen in November.

“There is an urgent effort by Republicans and former Republicans to stem the tide of anti-democratic and lie-based Republican leaders in congress before it’s too late,” RAM said in an announcement.

“Today, Renew America announced its Renewer Watchlist. The Renewer Watchlist is comprised of Republicans, Democrats, and Independents who are working toward real electoral victories.”

Among the endorsees are the handful of Republicans who have criticized Trump, including Rep. Liz Cheney (Wyo.), who is the former president’s public enemy No. 1 over her repeated criticism of him over the insurrection, and Rep. Adam Kinzinger (Ill.), who may not have a seat to run for after redistricting in Illinois. 

Sen. Lisa Murkowski (R-Alaska), who voted to convict Trump in his impeachment hearing earlier this year, is also being endorsed.

Also included in the list are 11 Democratic members of the House and Senate, most of whom are running in tight elections. Among them is Sen. Mark Kelly, who is running for a full term next year in a marquee Senate race in Arizona, as well as "front-line" House members such as Reps. Abigail Spanberger (Va.) and Jared Golden (Maine). 

"With the mounting threats to our democracy and Constitution, we need people who work proactively to lead their party and the country away from the political extremes," Joel Searby, RAM's national political director, told Reuters, which was the first to report on the endorsements.

All of the group’s endorsees are likely to face headwinds as they fight for reelection, be it from primary or general election challengers with Trump’s backing. 








Anti-Trump Republicans endorsing vulnerable Democrats to prevent GOP takeover


A group of anti-Trump Republicans on Thursday endorsed a slate of Democrats and centrist Republicans in the 2022 midterm elections to fight against former President Trump’s hold on the party.The Re…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/576713-sinema-trails-potential-primary-challengers-in-progressive-poll

i know she's not a republican...but i'm not sure what the fuck she is, or thinks she is...¿
not the largest poll, but i still think it's pretty telling. i'd like to see the results of a larger statewide poll...but i'm thinking it would be close to the same


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

https://www.cnn.com/2021/10/14/politics/marine-pleads-guilty-afghanistan-videos/index.html
again, im not even sure this guy has a political affiliation, and 90% of what he did was just wrong, by the time you're an officer, you KNOW what you should and shouldn't be doing...but i gotta give him at least 10% off for telling trump to get fucked, and his son too


----------



## injinji (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

injinji said:


>


that made me want to vomit, disgusting fake fucks, leading disgustingly gullible fucks....someone should take that flag and use it as a spear to stop this foul display....fucking traitriots


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

https://www.npr.org/2021/10/14/1046124278/missouri-newspaper-security-flaws-hacking-investigation-gov-mike-parson

so a reporter found a flaw in a websites security, told the appropriate authorities about it, and then reported about it....?
wtf is this republican dumbass governor going to prosecute about? the fact that they fucked up and a reporter found it and was nice enough to report it to them before writing about it so they could fix it? is this a synopsis of a south park episode?....


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448742066754834438


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 14, 2021)

Not really GOP related but a bit eye opening.
Just stick to the hookers when you visit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 14, 2021)

Die by Thai


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Not really GOP related but a bit eye opening.
> Just stick to the hookers when you visit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009884


which is why i'm never fucking setting foot in singapore, fuck them


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 15, 2021)

Sure looks and walks like her.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448820738052460545


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 15, 2021)

Right down to the shoes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 15, 2021)

Was that video a bomber from Jan 6?

Would anyone be surprised?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Sure looks and walks like her.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448820738052460545


it's early and i'm not high yet...what is the significance of this?...that a miserable cunt, or someone that walks just like one...walks through an alley?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Was that video a bomber from Jan 6?
> 
> Would anyone be surprised?


The video is someone stashing pipe bombs in DC on the night of Jan 5th.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 15, 2021)

I believe she would do it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's early and i'm not high yet...what is the significance of this?...that a miserable cunt, or someone that walks just like one...walks through an alley?


ahh, got it...i totally believe she would do that...and worse


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 15, 2021)

Fine people on both sides, they want to teach the Nazi point of view but not CRT.










Texas school leader tells teachers to ‘balance’ Holocaust books with opposing views


A top administrator in Southlake, Texas, last week advised teachers that if they have a book about the Holocaust, they should have a book from an “opposing” perspective, NBC News r…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Right down to the shoes.View attachment 5010071View attachment 5010072


umbrella man isn't really a cop.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I believe she would do it.


totally..i sure hope that person had their phone with them since it will ping off the towers close by and at the same time..no getting out of that.


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2021)

*Secret recording reveals Texas teachers told to counter Holocaust books with 'opposing' views*

“Make sure that if you have a book on the Holocaust that you have one that has opposing — that has other perspectives.”

An administrator for the Carroll Independent School District in Southlake, Texas, was recorded advising teachers that if they have a book teaching about the Holocaust they should also have a book offering an “opposing” perspective, NBC News reported.

“Make sure that if you have a book on the Holocaust that you have one that has opposing — that has other perspectives,” a person, purported to be district’s director of curriculum and instruction Gina Peddy, says.

“How do you oppose the Holocaust?” another teacher responds.

“Believe me,” Peddy says. “That’s come up.”

The outlet received the Friday recording from another staff member who attended the training.

Carroll spokeswoman Karen Fitzgerald said the district is trying to help teachers comply with a new state law going into effect in December. Texas Senate Bill 3 states teachers and schools must offer balanced viewpoints in open discussions and lessons.

“Our district recognizes that all Texas teachers are in a precarious position with the latest legal requirements,” Fitzgerald said in a statement to NBC News. “Our purpose is to support our teachers in ensuring they have all of the professional development, resources and materials needed. Our district has not and will not mandate books be removed nor will we mandate that classroom libraries be unavailable.”

In response to the recording, Clay Robison, a spokesman for the Texas State Teachers Association, argued that the new law doesn’t detail library or book access.

“We find it reprehensible for an educator to require a Holocaust denier to get equal treatment with the facts of history,” Robison said. “That’s absurd. It’s worse than absurd. And this law does not require it.”








Secret recording reveals Texas teachers told to counter Holocaust books with ‘opposing’ views


“Make sure that if you have a book on the Holocaust that you have one that has opposing — that has other perspectives.”




thehill.com





*Texas school leader tells teachers to 'balance' Holocaust books with opposing views*
"Just try to remember the concepts of [House Bill] 3979," Peddy said during the meeting, referring to a new Texas law that requires educators to present multiple viewpoints for "widely debated and currently controversial" issues, NBC reported. "And make sure that if you have a book on the Holocaust," Peddy continued, "that you have one that has an opposing, that has other perspectives." 

Peddy also reassured teachers and told them not to worry.

"We are in the middle of a political mess," she said in the recording. "And you are in the middle of a political mess. And so we just have to do the best that we can."

“I do know that you feel like it’s putting you at risk,” she later said. “I do know that. But I also know that we’re going to do what’s best for our kids. And we’re going to stand behind you on this.”

The meeting came in response to a parent's complaint after a fourth grade teacher kept an anti-racism book in her classroom. As a result, the school board voted to reprimand the teacher. The training came four days later, according to NBC. 








Texas school leader tells teachers to ‘balance’ Holocaust books with opposing views


A top administrator in Southlake, Texas, last week advised teachers that if they have a book about the Holocaust, they should have a book from an “opposing” perspective, NBC News r…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2021)

printer said:


> *Secret recording reveals Texas teachers told to counter Holocaust books with 'opposing' views*
> 
> “Make sure that if you have a book on the Holocaust that you have one that has opposing — that has other perspectives.”
> 
> ...


fucking morons...opposing view point to the holocaust? how about "how to cook with jews" ?...maybe "starvation, brutal beatings, and immolation...the hitler diet" ?....or possibly "how to become a nazi in 5 easy lessons...you'll be goose stepping in a week, or your money back".....fucking assholes


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 15, 2021)

*Hitler-Jugend*, *Bund deutscher Arbeiterjugend* ("Hitler Youth, League of German Worker Youth")

Apparently a home brewed american Youth Corps in the making. Fucking traitors all of them. Wonder if kids will get arm bands too ?


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 15, 2021)

Republicans pick up a House seat in Newton special election - Iowa Capital Dispatch


Republican Jon Dunwell won a special election to the Iowa House on Tuesday, flipping a seat from blue to red ahead of the 2022 session.




iowacapitaldispatch.com





a little something for y'all


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 15, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Republicans pick up a House seat in Newton special election - Iowa Capital Dispatch
> 
> 
> Republican Jon Dunwell won a special election to the Iowa House on Tuesday, flipping a seat from blue to red ahead of the 2022 session.
> ...


Will you vote if trump tells you not to?


----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Republicans pick up a House seat in Newton special election - Iowa Capital Dispatch
> 
> 
> Republican Jon Dunwell won a special election to the Iowa House on Tuesday, flipping a seat from blue to red ahead of the 2022 session.
> ...


"Dunwell won Tuesday’s special election with 60% of the vote, according to unofficial results published by the Iowa Secretary of State. Democratic opponent Steve Mullan,* a Newton City Council member and retired teacher, lost the election by nearly 1,000 votes."

1000 votes!* A landslide. lol

We need to evict those corn fed sob's from the first spot in the PPP and maybe we can get the ethanol out of our gas. Iowa is about as useless politically speaking as teats on a boar hog.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 15, 2021)

Kayleigh the droopy eyed cunt 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448849223110307879

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448826271664943108


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Kayleigh the droopy eyed cunt
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448849223110307879
> ...


Right wing troll tactic: Claim that the 'media' isn't reporting something that has already been reported.

https://apnews.com/article/business-elections-jen-psaki-virginia-terry-mcauliffe-3ebe3a0c1876237bf8b0094c52797121



> WASHINGTON (AP) — A government watchdog group said Friday that it had filed an ethics complaint against White House press secretary Jen Psaki for a comment she made about former Virginia Gov. Terry McAuliffe, a Democrat who is running for election to his old post.
> 
> Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington said Psaki violated the Hatch Act when she appeared to endorse McAuliffe during a White House press briefing on Thursday. The Hatch Act prevents federal employees from engaging in political work while performing their official duties.
> 
> ...


It is so nice to have professionals back in the White House that are not trolls.

From the above story:
After CREW filed its complaint, Psaki said in a CNN interview Friday that she should have used the word “he” instead of “we” in response to the question.

“While the president has publicly expressed his support for McAuliffe, we’ll leave it to the press and the campaign to provide commentary on the race,” Psaki said in a statement. “I take ethics very seriously and will choose my words more carefully moving forward.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 15, 2021)

Lock up this chorizo sucking asshole 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448426706973433857


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Lock up this chorizo sucking asshole
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448426706973433857


Will be kind of cool him clutching his letter while sitting behind bars.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 16, 2021)

The GOP wipe their asses with the constitution.










Critics question proposed ban on Florida Bar investigating sitting constitutional officers


Critics are questioning a proposal from the Florida Bar that would ban it from investigating complaints against constitutional officers.




www.orlandosentinel.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The GOP wipe their asses with the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the republican party has turned into the fascist party, and they're not stopping there...we need to stop them.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the republican party has turned into the fascist party, and they're not stopping there...we need to stop them.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2021)

*Native American Woman In Oklahoma Convicted Of Manslaughter Over Miscarriage*








Native American Woman In Oklahoma Convicted Of Manslaughter Over Miscarriage | Oxygen Official Site


Prosectors in Oklahoma successfully argued to a jury this month that a woman who had a miscarriage was guilty of the manslaughter of her non-viable fetus.




www.oxygen.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

i know this is about football, but it just shows what kind of people elect someone like donald trump, what kind of people elect a bought and paid for govenor like bill lee, senators like Marsha Blackburn...
https://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/32415556/tennessee-fans-pelt-field-hit-lane-kiffin-chaotic-ending-ole-miss-win
bad children with no sense of honor, they take pride in acting like fools, and embarrassing the whole state on nation wide tv.
JUST LIKE ALL TRUMPTARDS, they take pride in their bad behavior, and it's time to start calling them out on it...time to start putting the children in the corner, and if they don't want to go, SMACK the FUCK out of them and kick their asses into it...SOMETHING needs to wake these spoiled little bitches up, a good swift boot in the ass seems like just the tool for the job


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know this is about football, but it just shows what kind of people elect someone like donald trump, what kind of people elect a bought and paid for govenor like bill lee, senators like Marsha Blackburn...
> https://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/32415556/tennessee-fans-pelt-field-hit-lane-kiffin-chaotic-ending-ole-miss-win
> bad children with no sense of honor, they take pride in acting like fools, and embarrassing the whole state on nation wide tv.
> JUST LIKE ALL TRUMPTARDS, they take pride in their bad behavior, and it's time to start calling them out on it...time to start putting the children in the corner, and if they don't want to go, SMACK the FUCK out of them and kick their asses into it...SOMETHING needs to wake these spoiled little bitches up, a good swift boot in the ass seems like just the tool for the job


I've been banning trump trolls since before trump came along.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2021)

why won't Youngkin* let* Trump in Virginia?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 17, 2021)

This is the assistant to Paul Irving - the guy that ignored almost a dozen calls for National Guard back up on January 6th and knew where the vulnerable windows and doors were. 










Assistant House sergeant-at-arms arrested on child pornography charges


A man who serves as an assistant to the House of Representatives sergeant-at-arms was arrested this week and charged with 10 counts of possession of child pornography.Stefan Bieret, 41, was arreste…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 18, 2021)

Conservative group scrutinized over payouts to board member's companies


(Correction: A previous version of this story incorrectly claimed Charlie Gerow had "reaped millions" from the American Conservative Union. Raw Story regrets the error.)The Daily Beast's William Bredderman is scrutinizing top figures with the American Conservative Union -- the group behind the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 18, 2021)

The GOP keep sending trojan horses into the democratic party.

Once upon a time Kyrsten Sinema and Tulsi Gabbard had a joint fundraising committee.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The GOP keep sending trojan horses into the democratic party.
> 
> Once upon a time Kyrsten Sinema and Tulsi Gabbard had a joint fundraising committee.


i don't think Sinema is a trojan horse...i really think she has given up trying, and is now feathering her nest as deeply as possible, to weather the shit storm she and others like her are building at the moment
manchin on the other hand, is just a fuck face asshole who should be a republican...why did the democratic party ever accept this fucking piece of shit


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2021)

Sinclair Broadcast Group dealing with weekend data breach, ransomware attack


Sinclair Broadcast Group suffered a data breach, and workstations were encrypted with ransomware. Operational networks were disrupted.



www.usatoday.com





there may be a God afterall.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'There has been a coup': Bernstein on Trump's role in January 6 riot*


he could've helped his country out but he put book over it..i despise him.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2021)

topcat said:


> Paul "bobblehead" Gosar. Twistin' away. This guy is a freak.


this guy must be an OB-GYN.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 18, 2021)

What about Democratic leadership, or the complete lack thereof. Don't see much on here about how bad things are in democratic run cities, but the truth is, the worst of the worst are democratic run and yet all i see here is just how good democratic leadership is. BULLSHIT on that. Dems are just as bad, if not worse because of all the political correctness pussified shit!!

"Preliminary data from the FBI's Uniform Crime Report covering the first half of 2019 shows the ten cities with the highest overall violent crimes in decreasing order are: New York, Los Angeles, Chicago, Houston, Philadelphia, Memphis, Detroit, Dallas, Phoenix, and Baltimore. Based on the number of crimes per 10,000 residents, the top ten cities are Memphis (Tenn.), St. Louis, Detroit, Baltimore, Springfield, Little Rock., Stockton (Calif.), Cleveland, St. Bernardino, and Oakland (Calif.). All the mayors of the cities with the highest overall violent crimes are Democrats. The cities with the most violent crime per capita have Democrat mayors except Springfield, which has an independent mayor."

Piss on democratic leaders too, not just the republican ones, snowflakes!!


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 18, 2021)

Oh man, you are woke! 









Far-right terror poses bigger threat to US than Islamist extremism post-9/11


Since the 9/11 attack, far-right extremists killed more people in the US than did American-based Islamist fundamentalists




www.theguardian.com


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 18, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Oh man, you are woke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure propaganda bro, grow up!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> he could've helped his country out but he put book over it..i despise him.


WTF are you talking about? His former partner Woodward wrote several books. Even if he told what he knew, when he knew it, it would have made no difference. Trump was impeached twice and not convicted, he still has not been indicted for even the most obvious crimes. Remember mere facts don't matter anymore, these fucking idiots are going to the grave with Trump's covid lies on their lips FFS. Why do you think the revelations of a journalist would be any more than a fart in a strong breeze, when Trump confesses to crimes multiple times on national TV. America is a post factual society for almost half the population who are running around with their red MAGA hats on fire screaming, "they is taken over"!


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 18, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> What about Democratic leadership, or the complete lack thereof. Don't see much on here about how bad things are in democratic run cities, but the truth is, the worst of the worst are democratic run and yet all i see here is just how good democratic leadership is. BULLSHIT on that. Dems are just as bad, if not worse because of all the political correctness pussified shit!!
> 
> "Preliminary data from the FBI's Uniform Crime Report covering the first half of 2019 shows the ten cities with the highest overall violent crimes in decreasing order are: New York, Los Angeles, Chicago, Houston, Philadelphia, Memphis, Detroit, Dallas, Phoenix, and Baltimore. Based on the number of crimes per 10,000 residents, the top ten cities are Memphis (Tenn.), St. Louis, Detroit, Baltimore, Springfield, Little Rock., Stockton (Calif.), Cleveland, St. Bernardino, and Oakland (Calif.). All the mayors of the cities with the highest overall violent crimes are Democrats. The cities with the most violent crime per capita have Democrat mayors except Springfield, which has an independent mayor."
> 
> Piss on democratic leaders too, not just the republican ones, snowflakes!!


You watch too much propaganda... Life is just as normal in this democratic state as its always been. 
Violent crime has nothing to do with who is governing


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 18, 2021)

He seems a little too interested in young mens testosterone levels.










Madison Cawthorn: Thanks to liberals, testosterone levels in young men are ‘the lowest in history’


Speaking at a recent church service, North Carolina GOP congressman Madison Cawthorn warned the audience that today’s culture is intent on “de-masculating” young men — and you can even see it in their testosterone levels. “Our culture today is trying to completely de-masculate all of the young...




deadstate.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2021)

This Trump rumor could become a 'nightmare' for the GOP in 2022: report


For the past few months, some analysts have speculated that if Republicans win control of the House in 2022, they could elect former President Donald Trump as House speaker — something that would be perfectly allowed by the Constitution, which doesn't require the speaker to actually be an...




www.rawstory.com





*This Trump rumor could become a 'nightmare' for the GOP in 2022: report*

For the past few months, some analysts have speculated that if Republicans win control of the House in 2022, they could elect former President Donald Trump as House speaker — something that would be perfectly allowed by the Constitution, which doesn't require the speaker to actually be an elected member of the House of Representatives. This would bring Trump back into political power two years earlier than running for president, as well as put him in the line of presidential succession.

But on Monday, NPR suggested that the mere rumors of this idea could be a drag on Republicans in House races next year.

"Democrats would want to force every Republican House candidate to answer the question: If Trump wants the job, would they vote for him?" reported Mara Liasson. "Saying no would anger their MAGA base, but saying yes would risk turning off swing voters who are exhausted with the former president. They'd be stuck, which is appealing to Democrats."
"I think it's totally fair game," Democratic strategist Doug Thornell told GPB. "Look, like Republicans do this to Democrats all the time. To our front-liners, they say, 'Well, would you vote for Nancy Pelosi?' For Republican members, yeah, they should absolutely be on the record on ... would they vote for Trump as speaker."
....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2021)

'The great people curse him!' Trump lashes out at GOP senator who says he won't back him in 2024


Former President Donald Trump is now lashing out at Sen. Bill Cassidy (R-LA) for saying that he would not support Trump if he ran in 2024.Cassidy over the weekend trashed Trump for losing the White House, the House of Representatives, and the Senate in the span of just four years."Elections are...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 'The great people curse him!' Trump lashes out at GOP senator who says he won't back him in 2024
> 
> 
> Former President Donald Trump is now lashing out at Sen. Bill Cassidy (R-LA) for saying that he would not support Trump if he ran in 2024.Cassidy over the weekend trashed Trump for losing the White House, the House of Representatives, and the Senate in the span of just four years."Elections are...
> ...


I said way back when that Cassidy is running for President. He's been on PBS's Newshour a ton, and you don't see a lot of GOP there. And he's making an effort not to sound too crazy.


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> What about Democratic leadership. . . . . . . . .


I think there is a thread like that. 

As for the title of this thread, Ray Willie explains it better than I can.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> I think there is a thread like that.
> 
> As for the title of this thread, Ray Willie explains it better than I can.


i like choctaw bingo better...


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like choctaw bingo better...


I like the part about the two cousins who wear those tiny little halters and cut off britches, that he wants to get between and play sister twisters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> I said way back when that Cassidy is running for President. He's been on PBS's Newshour a ton, and you don't see a lot of GOP there. And he's making an effort not to sound too crazy.


He's a republican and that makes him a traitor to the country and constitution, it's just a matter of degree, not of kind. The patriots have stepped back and at last count there were only a few of them in the house, the rest Trump owns and Putin owns Trump. Anybody who votes for a republican, votes to cut Uncle Sam's throat because they are driven mad by fear and racism. They were and are willing to cut their own throats FFS over taxes, healthcare, education, national security and covid, when you are at war sacrifices have to be made and they have been making them. It's better to waste the money on useless military spending, than the brown folks get some, that would be socialism.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> I like the part about the two cousins who wear those tiny little halters and cut off britches, that he wants to get between and play sister twisters.


we're gonna have us a time


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 19, 2021)

Come on karma … whatcha waitin on ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450455942714306566


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Come on karma … whatcha waitin on ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donald will be called a traitor long before he dies and he will be in prison when he does croak and taken out in a bag. History will not be kind to Donald or his supporters and mostly liberal educated women will teach that history, increasingly they will be black women too. 

Millions of Americans are quitting their jobs and African Americans are replacing many of them. Every Trumper who goes down with covid will most likely be replaced by someone better. About 30% Trumpers are unvaxxed, a few will die, but almost half who get covid will have long covid or be maimed for life. Many will lose their jobs and have to move out of their gerrymandered districts where voting lines will be long, too long for some republicans with health issues.

So maybe by the time 2022 rolls around, of those 73 million who voted for Trump, say 5 million were put off the republicans by the insurrection and other post election shenanigan's. Another 5 million will be dead from old age or covid and say a third of those who catch covid will be fucked for life, lose their jobs and houses, or be too fucked up to vote.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald will be called a traitor long before he dies and he will be in prison when he does croak and taken out in a bag. History will not be kind to Donald or his supporters and mostly liberal educated women will teach that history, increasingly they will be black women too.
> 
> Millions of Americans are quitting their jobs and African Americans are replacing many of them. Every Trumper who goes down with covid will most likely be replaced by someone better. About 30% Trumpers are unvaxxed, a few will die, but almost half who get covid will have long covid or be maimed for life. Many will lose their jobs and have to move out of their gerrymandered districts where voting lines will be long, too long for some republicans with health issues.
> 
> So maybe by the time 2022 rolls around, of those 73 million who voted for Trump, say 5 million were put off the republicans by the insurrection and other post election shenanigan's. Another 5 million will be dead from old age or covid and say a third of those who catch covid will be fucked for life, lose their jobs and houses, or be too fucked up to vote.


Not disagreeing with the content but making a correction.

African Americans are Americans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Not disagreeing with the content but making a correction.
> 
> African Americans are Americans.


Unemployment is high among black, brown, African etc. Americans and lots of jobs are opening up with desperate employers scrambling to find help. Here in NS I've never seen so many signs offering jobs, small business leaders are complaining too and this is traditionally an economically depressed area of Canada, I imagine it's even worse in the states. Healthcare, industrial and teaching jobs are plentiful these days and guess who will benefit the most?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Come on karma … whatcha waitin on ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that low life fuckbag piece of shit has the nerve to criticize a man who gave nearly his whole life for his country, and never once tried to stage a violent overthrow and install himself as hitler for life?....really, someone needs to kill that piece of shit...where are the sirhan sirhans and oswalds when you desperately, really, truly need one?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald will be called a traitor long before he dies and he will be in prison when he does croak and taken out in a bag. History will not be kind to Donald or his supporters and mostly liberal educated women will teach that history, increasingly they will be black women too.
> 
> Millions of Americans are quitting their jobs and African Americans are replacing many of them. Every Trumper who goes down with covid will most likely be replaced by someone better. About 30% Trumpers are unvaxxed, a few will die, but almost half who get covid will have long covid or be maimed for life. Many will lose their jobs and have to move out of their gerrymandered districts where voting lines will be long, too long for some republicans with health issues.
> 
> So maybe by the time 2022 rolls around, of those 73 million who voted for Trump, say 5 million were put off the republicans by the insurrection and other post election shenanigan's. Another 5 million will be dead from old age or covid and say a third of those who catch covid will be fucked for life, lose their jobs and houses, or be too fucked up to vote.


we can only hope


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that low life fuckbag piece of shit has the nerve to criticize a man who gave nearly his whole life for his country, and never once tried to stage a violent overthrow and install himself as hitler for life?....really, someone needs to kill that piece of shit...where are the sirhan sirhans and oswalds when you desperately, really, truly need one?


Every lunatic and asshole in America is on his side and every decent person is against them. It's still a cold civil war in America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we can only hope


Winning is not good enough anymore, it has to be too big to steal.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 19, 2021)

Marjorie Taylor Greene is a perfect example of gop leadership she’s a strong dedicated working woman who’s fought for our right to be fucking nuts and say whatever we want when we get elected to whoever we want whether it’s true or not wait a second I might have her confused with Donny trump


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 19, 2021)

MTG is a tranny troll.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> MTG is a tranny troll.


come on, don't trannies already have enough to deal with without you saddling them with that miserable cunt?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald will be called a traitor long before he dies and he will be in prison when he does croak and taken out in a bag. History will not be kind to Donald or his supporters and mostly liberal educated women will teach that history, increasingly they will be black women too.
> 
> Millions of Americans are quitting their jobs and African Americans are replacing many of them. Every Trumper who goes down with covid will most likely be replaced by someone better. About 30% Trumpers are unvaxxed, a few will die, but almost half who get covid will have long covid or be maimed for life. Many will lose their jobs and have to move out of their gerrymandered districts where voting lines will be long, too long for some republicans with health issues.
> 
> So maybe by the time 2022 rolls around, of those 73 million who voted for Trump, say 5 million were put off the republicans by the insurrection and other post election shenanigan's. Another 5 million will be dead from old age or covid and say a third of those who catch covid will be fucked for life, lose their jobs and houses, or be too fucked up to vote.


Perhaps when the Orange Hitler bites the Big Weenie of fate …. His coffin will be a full size Clam Shell Big Mac container .


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 19, 2021)

Chicks with dicks comes to mind.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Chicks with dicks comes to mind.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012706


Marjorie Taylor greens blood is the vaccine


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 19, 2021)

GOP congressman indicted for lying to the FBI


Rep. Jeff Fortenberry announced in a YouTube video he expected the charges.




www.axios.com


----------



## printer (Oct 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> GOP congressman indicted for lying to the FBI
> 
> 
> Rep. Jeff Fortenberry announced in a YouTube video he expected the charges.
> ...


It was just an error he didn't notice. Along with the other recipients.


----------



## printer (Oct 19, 2021)

*Michele Fiore announces campaign for Nevada governor*
Las Vegas city councilwoman Michele Fiore (R) announced on Tuesday she is running for Nevada governor.

“My name is Michele Fiore. I'm running for Governor of Nevada. We don't need more weak, compromise, blue blazer Republican politicians. That isn’t me and never will be. I will never stop fighting,” Fiore tweeted with her campaign announcement video.

In the video, Fiore shows a truck with a “Trump 2024” sticker and pulls out a gun to introduce her “three shot plan.”

The plan is to ban vaccine mandates, ban critical race theory and stop voter fraud.

“I’ve spent my whole life fighting the establishment,” Fiore says in her campaign launch video. “We need outsiders, fighters, not the same old boring, moderate, compromise blue-blazer politicians.”

Fiore came into the national spotlight in 2015 when she, as an assemblywoman, shared a family Christmas photo with most of the family members holding guns.





Fiore served in Nevada’s Assembly from 2012 to 2016 and was elected Nevada’s Republican National committeewoman in 2020.








Michele Fiore announces campaign for Nevada governor


Las Vegas City Councilwoman Michele Fiore (R) announced on Tuesday she is running for Nevada governor. “My name is Michele Fiore. I’m running for Governor of Nevada. We don’t need …




thehill.com


----------



## mooray (Oct 19, 2021)

"Politico magazine said I was the lady trump..."

I'm going with "cheeseburger tits".


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 19, 2021)

The new generation of republicans is interesting, she believes in Q lol.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450481239291400193


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The new generation of republicans is interesting, she believes in Q lol.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450481239291400193


Tina Forte is naive.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The new generation of republicans is interesting, she believes in Q lol.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450481239291400193


is that a short scene from an old Sopranos episode?....or a failed audition tape for jersey shore?....if AOC loses to that, she deserves to....


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 20, 2021)

injinji said:


>


I can't tell is this is season two of the Trump insurrection, or season 12 of the Tea Party insurrection.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450548575704866823


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450548575704866823


That pretty much sums up nicely the 3-prong attack to keep our society divided by the far right propagandists (even when they cat fish as 'the left'. Their bullshit death cult, racist "CRT" programming, and (fr)audits. Toss in a little attack on 'the media' with the totally appropriate titles in the Washington Post and Politico that she obviously likes, and some 'establishment' snow flaking rounded it out nicely.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450548575704866823


that commercial is supposed to make me want to vote for her for public office?...sure, a violent smart ass with NO mention of any issues, just shit talking, tvs breaking, and guns going off...that's saturday night at the biker bar...which is where she belongs
she ought to hook up with dog the bounty hunter, looks like his type, and about the same mentality


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

i'm actually sort of curious...what's the major problem with teaching critical race theory? that it tells the truth? that it doesn't paint the fucked up lying scenario that racists want to push to justify their horrific behavior? we fucked up in the past...the best way to atone for fucking up in the past is to do our best not to fuck up in the future...the best way to not fuck up in the future is to make sure everyone, kids especially, know how we fucked up in the past, and why what we did was fucking up...
so people who are against teaching the truth are liars...who have an agenda that includes continuing to make mistakes that have been made for more than 250 years...and they're doing it to "protect their children"....from the truth....? do i understand? did i get that right?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm actually sort of curious...what's the major problem with teaching critical race theory? that it tells the truth? that it doesn't paint the fucked up lying scenario that racists want to push to justify their horrific behavior? we fucked up in the past...the best way to atone for fucking up in the past is to do our best not to fuck up in the future...the best way to not fuck up in the future is to make sure everyone, kids especially, know how we fucked up in the past, and why what we did was fucking up...
> so people who are against teaching the truth are liars...who have an agenda that includes continuing to make mistakes that have been made for more than 250 years...and they're doing it to "protect their children"....from the truth....? do i understand? did i get that right?


The thing to really consider (IMO) is that it is straight up just being used to program a trigger word for people to to decide it means whatever crazy shit they get trolled into believing it means. 

And there is nobody teaching it because it is really a complex subject that is taught in college, so really there is nothing to it other than getting the words 'Critical Race Theory' on the tip of the tongues of people so they can divide themselves up when they get talking to friends and family in the real world and get triggered into fighting.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

well, you're right about that, but they're trying to use it to keep schools from teaching the kids the truth. the truth is the truth, whether it's flattering to our nation now or not...and trying to ignore it or deny it still makes them liars. educated, thoughtful people, especially those with children have to get the fuck off their asses and go confront the fucking morons when they're protesting, when they try to break up school board meetings, when they try to force their bullshit issues into stupid ass laws designed to keep hate alive...we have to start getting in the fuckers faces and drive them back under the rocks they climbed out from under


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and they're doing it to "protect their children"....from the truth


ironic that these same people want to teach Christianity which committed even more atrocities against other religions in the past. all in the name of God.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I can't tell is this is season two of the Trump insurrection, or season 12 of the Tea Party insurrection.


well they stopped wearing those stupid hats with tea bags stapled to them..no friend..it's clearly Season 2- a Cheney is the voice of reason.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> ironic that these same people want to teach Christianity which committed even more atrocities against other religions in the past. all in the name of God.


that's entertainment in the old days; they used to market by announcement; people would show to jeer and throw rotted fruit and veggies.

a fun day was had by all, except those being hung.

look at the Battle of Bull Run/Manassas; people attended and had a picnic..ummmm that didn't go well.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 20, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> well they stopped wearing those stupid hats with tea bags stapled to them..no firend..it's clearly Season 2- a Cheney is the voice of reason.


Which is really fucking scary.



rkymtnman said:


> ironic that these same people want to teach Christianity which committed even more atrocities against other religions in the past. all in the name of God.


It would be interesting if they ban teaching the rapes of hundreds of thousands/millions of children by churches.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, you're right about that, but they're trying to use it to keep schools from teaching the kids the truth. the truth is the truth, whether it's flattering to our nation now or not...and trying to ignore it or deny it still makes them liars. educated, thoughtful people, especially those with children have to get the fuck off their asses and go confront the fucking morons when they're protesting, when they try to break up school board meetings, when they try to force their bullshit issues into stupid ass laws designed to keep hate alive...we have to start getting in the fuckers faces and drive them back under the rocks they climbed out from under


The religious (scopes trial/evolution 'teaching the alternative' nonsense/and now 'mask/vaccine' anti-science nuts) zealots have teamed up with the racist wing of the right to scream about 'CRT' at school boards to try to take over the local level elections. 

You are right, it is all about keeping that hate alive so that their 'base' turns out, even if they have no actual agreement on what they are screaming about, outside of 'the libs' are the evil ones that are trying to force whatever they allowed the right wing hate monger trolls to trick themselves into thinking is going on to make their kids hate their radicalized asses.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Which is really fucking scary.
> 
> 
> It would be interesting if they ban teaching the rapes of hundreds of thousands/millions of children by churches.
> ...


for it to work; not paying attention..what are they without audience who is waiting another two more weeks for the evidence?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 20, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> for it to work; not paying attention..what are they without audience who is waiting another two more weeks for the evidence?


The problem I think is that people who would have stood up to this were not paying attention in 2009 when the Republicans sprung their Tea Party trolling and were able to win state governments and gerrymander the crap out of those states they won power with the help of their hateful propaganda led by Fox and AM radio.



Right now all the Democrats are going to be able to do is legislate and the rest is up to the American people, just like it (generally) always has been.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> The problem I think is that people who would have stood up to this were not paying attention in 2009 when the Republicans sprung their Tea Party trolling and were able to win state governments and gerrymander the crap out of those states they won power with the help of their hateful propaganda led by Fox and AM radio.
> 
> View attachment 5013430
> 
> Right now all the Democrats are going to be able to do is legislate and the rest is up to the American people, just like it (generally) always has been.


yeah...and that's gone incredibly well so far....


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm actually sort of curious...what's the major problem with teaching critical race theory? that it tells the truth? that it doesn't paint the fucked up lying scenario that racists want to push to justify their horrific behavior? we fucked up in the past...the best way to atone for fucking up in the past is to do our best not to fuck up in the future...the best way to not fuck up in the future is to make sure everyone, kids especially, know how we fucked up in the past, and why what we did was fucking up...
> so people who are against teaching the truth are liars...who have an agenda that includes continuing to make mistakes that have been made for more than 250 years...and they're doing it to "protect their children"....from the truth....? do i understand? did i get that right?


CRT is taught to a few college students, but mostly post graduate. The only way it will impact kids is if one of their teachers take it and has a more rounded look at issues. This is a made up controversy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 20, 2021)

Raskin scolds Gaetz after grilling him on Trump's election lies








Raskin scolds Gaetz after grilling him on Trump's election lies - CNN Video


Rep. Jamie Raskin (D-MD) got into a contentious exchange with Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) over former President Trump's lies about the 2020 election at a rules committee hearing.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Raskin scolds Gaetz after grilling him on Trump's election lies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to quote bugs bunny..."what a fucking maroon..." none of that shit is going to go over worth a fuck with anyone but their brain dead cultists....and isn't that slimeball being prosecuted for child sex charges? why isn't he breaking rocks on a chain gang in the sun already?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 20, 2021)

No fucking words ….. Rudy needs a straitjacket STAT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450588352093294592


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> No fucking words ….. Rudy needs a straitjacket STAT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450588352093294592


 ...i can't even think of anything to say...ok, maybe a couple...i hope there is an afterlife, and i hope for a few brief minutes rudy gets to meet Abe, who split rails for a living while educating himself...rudy would be going on to hell with a bunch of knots on that fucking rotten melon he calls a head...
wow...


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> No fucking words ….. Rudy needs a straitjacket STAT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450588352093294592


the man likes his distilled beverages. probably an expensive bourbon?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> the man likes his distilled beverages. probably an expensive bourbon?


mixed with w/e meds he takes every day....i'm guessing seroquel, haldol, ambien, maybe kolonopin....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 20, 2021)

Court Jester of a bigger Clown Show : GOP 


#RudytheRetard


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 20, 2021)

Another fucking Sleazeball …… fuck you Jim Jordan 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450869021042163715


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 21, 2021)

Looks like that “ Rudy as Crazy Abe “ link no longer active …. Hmmmm


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2021)

https://www.cnn.com/2021/10/21/politics/sinema-veterans-quit-advisory-board/index.html

https://www.newsweek.com/four-face-charges-kyrsten-sinema-confronted-bathroom-arizona-1641202

looks like the shit is starting to hit the fan...i hope the 4 kids not only get off, i hope they get a fucking medal. 
the vets who quit her advisory board should get on the talk show circuit and rip her a new asshole....wait, can you rip an asshole a new asshole?...or would that be some kind of paradox? like a whore for republican money still calling herself a democrat?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)

I suppose Matt can use the election cash for his legal defense fund. He must know that the feds are closing in and have him by the balls for 20 to life. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Matt Gaetz's Fundraising Craters as He Finally Shuns Spotlight


Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) has finally started to keep his mouth shut. Turns out, that strategy has consequences.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 21, 2021)

LOL










Texas Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick has paid his first voter fraud bounty. It went to an unexpected recipient


AUSTIN — Nearly a year after offering up a hefty bounty for evidence of voter fraud in the wake of Donald Trump’s loss, Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick has handed out...



www.dallasnews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll bet the whole mill gets paid out over republican voter fraud before it's all over


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 21, 2021)

Kash Patel needs help … please donate as many fuck you’s as can ….. thank you.

Suponea boy is worried


----------



## printer (Oct 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll bet the whole mill gets paid out over republican voter fraud before it's all over





> AUSTIN — Nearly a year after offering up a hefty bounty for evidence of voter fraud in the wake of Donald Trump’s loss, Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick has handed out his first reward.
> 
> But instead of going to an informant who smoked out fraud by Democrats, Patrick’s five-figure payout went to a progressive poll worker in Pennsylvania whose tip led to a single conviction of illegal voting by a registered Republican.


Got to love it. No sweeter the honey that if you take it of a lying Republican.


----------



## printer (Oct 21, 2021)

*Fight breaks out between Jordan, Nadler over rules about showing video at Garland hearing*
Reps. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) and Jerry Nadler (D-N.Y.) got into an argument Thursday during a House Judiciary Committee hearing featuring Attorney General Merrick Garland over giving notice to show a video featuring parents at school board meetings.

Nadler objected to Jordan showing the footage on the grounds that the Ohio Republican did not provide 48 hours notice to the committee before showing the video. 

When Jordan tried to respond to the decision, Nadler said "that's out of order, this is not debatable" then later said he was following protocol set by a previous Republican chairman, Rep. Bob Goodlatte (Va.).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451200530517168146
"What's out of order is that there is no rule that requires a 48-hour notice, that's what out of order," Jordan said.

"There is such a rule," Nadler said, to which Jordan argued again that there is not. 

Jordan later tried to argue that the stipulation about providing 48 hours' notice is not a rule but a piece of protocol.

"It's a video about parents at school board meetings," Jordan said, becoming visibly frustrated. "Moms and dads speaking at school board meetings. And you guys aren't going to let us play it?" 

Nadler in response read the official stipulation that mandates the 48 hours' notice. 
"Mr. Chairman, obviously you're not going to let us play it and obviously you're going to censor us, which is sort of the conduct of the left today it seems and Democrats today it seems," Jordan responded, echoing a notion that conservative voices and opinions are being censored by news outlets and social media.








Fight breaks out between Jordan, Nadler over rules about showing video at Garland hearing


Reps. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) and Jerry Nadler (D-N.Y.) got into an argument Thursday during a House Judiciary Committee hearing featuring Attorney General Merrick Garland over givi…




thehill.com





"It is a rule until we do not want to follow it."


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll bet the whole mill gets paid out over republican voter fraud before it's all over


i thought the lt gov of PA tried to collect on that too from a guy who voted for trump for his dead mom? or something like that?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 21, 2021)

Pa. Lt. Gov. John Fetterman pesters Texas counterpart to pay $3 million for voter fraud cases


Texas Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick offered up to $1 million for information leading to an arrest and conviction for voter fraud.




www.pennlive.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Kash Patel needs help … please donate as many fuck you’s as can ….. thank you.
> 
> Suponea boy is worried
> 
> ...


this shit makes me wonder how any minority person can support trump or the republicans?...do they not realize that if the republicans ever did beat the democrats badly, that their lives would suffer for it, their families would suffer for it?..republicans aren't going to accept them in any way shape or form if they get firmly into power...they'll be marginalized, ignored, eventually told to sit in the back of the bus and use the water fountain that the white folk don't use....because that's what republicans want...they'll use whoever they can to get what they want, then fuck those people over


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2021)

printer said:


> *Fight breaks out between Jordan, Nadler over rules about showing video at Garland hearing*
> Reps. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) and Jerry Nadler (D-N.Y.) got into an argument Thursday during a House Judiciary Committee hearing featuring Attorney General Merrick Garland over giving notice to show a video featuring parents at school board meetings.
> 
> Nadler objected to Jordan showing the footage on the grounds that the Ohio Republican did not provide 48 hours notice to the committee before showing the video.
> ...


boo motherfucking hoo, bitches...rules are rules, and republicans have pulled so many out of their asses that this is just another example of their fucking hypocrisy...NO fucking sympathy for republicans


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this shit makes me wonder how any minority person can support trump of the republicans?...do they not realize that if the republicans ever did beat the democrats badly, that their lives would suffer for it, their families would suffer for it?..republicans aren't going to accept them in any way shape or form if they get firmly into power...they'll be marginalized, ignored, eventually told to sit in the back of the bus and use the water fountain that the white folk don't use....because that's what republicans want...they'll use whoever they can to get what they want, then fuck those people over


When you believe that you are living in 'end times' and that the Democrats are murdering hundreds of thousands of babies every year, a little thing like voting/education equality takes a back seat.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> When you believe that you are living in 'end times' and that the Democrats are murdering hundreds of thousands of babies every year, a little thing like voting/education equality takes a back seat.


if you waterboarded all these trump nut suckers about trump really winning the election, who do you think actually believes it? 

the list is short for sure. i'm thinking sydney powell and maybe lin wood. pretty sure everybody else including donnie would say it's a lie

edit; pillow guy just wants the publicity to sell more crap i think but he might be wacky enough too


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if you waterboarded all these trump nut suckers about trump really winning the election, who do you think actually believes it?
> 
> the list is short for sure. i'm thinking sydney powell and maybe lin wood. pretty sure everybody else including donnie would say it's a lie


his base believes it...of course, they believe the earth is flat, and that Bigfoot and the Loch Ness monster are real...but they're the ones who vote, so trump keeps them as deluded as possible, so they're used to being manipulated.
republican politicians, on the other hand, know exactly who won the election, know that trump is a fucking moron, and that the biggest mistake they ever made was accepting him into their party, which he has since bought with russian money, and used as a platform to build a personal power base/ personal army....hundreds of thousand of idiots, who all think trump is semi-devine and was deeply, grievously wronged in the last election.
but there's nothing the republicans can do now, without admitting they backed a mad man with delusions of grandeur and plans of armed insurrection...a man who lied at random, obsessively. the first president since nixon to not voluntarily release his tax information....the first president EVER to try to take over the country and install themselves as dictator for life...and hopefully, the last


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if you waterboarded all these trump nut suckers about trump really winning the election, who do you think actually believes it?
> 
> the list is short for sure. i'm thinking sydney powell and maybe lin wood. pretty sure everybody else including donnie would say it's a lie
> 
> edit; pillow guy just wants the publicity to sell more crap i think but he might be wacky enough too


Tbf if we learned anything from the Republican response to the post-9/11 world, it is that you can get people to say whatever it is that they think that you want to hear if you torture them.

But yeah, none of the people making money off the cult members I would bet are true believers, unless you mean just straight up racist nazi kind of shit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Tbf if we learned anything from the Republican response to the post-9/11 world, it is that you can get people to say whatever it is that they think that you want to hear if you torture them.
> 
> But yeah, none of the people making money off the cult members I would bet are true believers, unless you mean just straight up racist nazi kind of shit.


good point about the torture. ok, how about a harmless lie detector? lol. 

i think it's all a cash grab for those at the top too. strike while the iron is hot i think is the saying.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> ok, how about a harmless lie detector?


i wonder if trump is as good a liar as george costanza????? lmao could he fool the test?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if you waterboarded all these trump nut suckers about trump really winning the election, who do you think actually believes it?


Some of them are admitting it off the record so you wouldn’t have to waterboard them. You wouldn’t have to, but I like the idea.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 21, 2021)

The Justice Department has added two top prosecutors from Washington to the child sex trafficking investigation of Republican Matt Gaetz, according to two people briefed on the matter.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Some of them are admitting it off the record so you wouldn’t have to waterboard them. You wouldn’t have to, but I like the idea.


waterboarding gym jordan and don trump jr would be fantastic to me


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The Justice Department has added two top prosecutors from Washington to the child sex trafficking investigation of Republican Matt Gaetz, according to two people briefed on the matter.


i'm sure he's hoping for trump to win in 24. commute his sentence. his "buddy" sold him out big time. DOJ is delaying his sentence hearing


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2021)

printer said:


> *Fight breaks out between Jordan, Nadler over rules about showing video at Garland hearing*
> Reps. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) and Jerry Nadler (D-N.Y.) got into an argument Thursday during a House Judiciary Committee hearing featuring Attorney General Merrick Garland over giving notice to show a video featuring parents at school board meetings.
> 
> Nadler objected to Jordan showing the footage on the grounds that the Ohio Republican did not provide 48 hours notice to the committee before showing the video.
> ...




that is a very dangerous statement to make during this time of Insurrection by his own party..yes, they have issue with rules and yet they are there because of them..just like we're back to masks everywhere indoors..is it because the RIGHTIE was correct that masks and vaccines don't work?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 21, 2021)

BREAKING: the DC US Attorney has received and accepted the Bannon criminal contempt referral


----------



## printer (Oct 21, 2021)

*Texas, Missouri AGs Sue Biden to Finish Border Wall*
The attorneys general of Texas and Missouri on Thursday filed suit against the Biden administration to use congressional funds set aside for border wall construction to finish the job.

In the lawsuit, filed in U.S. District Court for the Southern District of Texas, Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton and Missouri Attorney General Eric Schmitt argue that the Biden administration ''broke the law when it stopped all efforts to complete the wall, even though Congress has designated several billion dollars to do so,'' according to a statement issued by Paxton''s office.

''The Department of Homeland Security's termination of construction contracts is not only unlawful, but it goes against their own research that concluded that the border wall — actual physical barriers, not just border-security technology — is extraordinarily effective in controlling illegal immigration, drug trafficking, and all the costs that go with it,'' the statement continued.

'The Biden administration's flat refusal to use funds that have already been set aside by Congress to build the border wall is not only illegal and unconstitutional. It's also wrong, and it leaves states like Texas and Missouri footing the bill,” Paxton said. 








Texas, Missouri AGs Sue Biden to Finish Border Wall


The attorneys general of Texas and Missouri on Thursday filed suit against the Biden administration to use congressional funds set aside for border wall construction to finish the job.




www.newsmax.com





I hear there is a lot of sand to pound down there in Texas.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2021)

printer said:


> *Texas, Missouri AGs Sue Biden to Finish Border Wall*
> The attorneys general of Texas and Missouri on Thursday filed suit against the Biden administration to use congressional funds set aside for border wall construction to finish the job.
> 
> In the lawsuit, filed in U.S. District Court for the Southern District of Texas, Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton and Missouri Attorney General Eric Schmitt argue that the Biden administration ''broke the law when it stopped all efforts to complete the wall, even though Congress has designated several billion dollars to do so,'' according to a statement issued by Paxton''s office.
> ...


Biden is in Legacy mode..i fully expect him to go down there with a plow/backhoe and destroy what's still standing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)

__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5014238


the squid's name should be Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)

Why is this scumbag still in office? The FBI has enough on this asshole to put him in prison, another one who is apparently above the law. What about all those election law violations of him giving employees money to donate to politics? WTF is wrong with America, you can't seem to put certain types of people like Trump and his friends in prison, I mean look at the Matt Gaetz saga, should it take that long to indict this asshole? Or how about the big fish himself Trump? If you are wealthy and connected obviously different rules apply. Apparently Trump could shoot someone on 5th Ave while on TV and Merrick Garland would be still wringing his hands in moral confusion. NY wouldn't indict him for years while it builds it's case for murder while Trump sued for years to keep the video tape out of court!

There is not much democracy in America or justice for that matter. Maybe the reason there is not much justice is because there is no real democracy. The house is gerrymandered, the senate represents geography not people and is minority ruled with the filibuster. The POTUS is chosen by a deeply flawed electoral college that is at odds with it's original purpose and is a threat to what democracy exists. Oh yeah, there's voter suppression and now corrupt election officials in many states.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Documents Detail Over A Dozen Conflicts Of Interest DeJoy Faced As Post Office Head*


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, but too rich for me.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Why is this scumbag still in office? T*he FBI has enough on this asshole to put him in prison, another one who is apparently above the law. What about all those election law violations of him giving employees money to donate to politics? WTF is wrong with America, you can't seem to put certain types of people like Trump and his friends in prison, I mean look at the Matt Gaetz saga, should it take that long to indict this asshole? Or how about the big fish himself Trump? If you are wealthy and connected obviously different rules apply. Apparently Trump could shoot someone on 5th Ave while on TV and Merrick Garland would be still wringing his hands in moral confusion. NY wouldn't indict him for years while it builds it's case for murder while Trump sued for years to keep the video tape out of court!
> 
> There is not much democracy in America or justice for that matter. Maybe the reason there is not much justice is because there is no real democracy. The house is gerrymandered, the senate represents geography not people and is minority ruled with the filibuster. The POTUS is chosen by a deeply flawed electoral college that is at odds with it's original purpose and is a threat to what democracy exists. Oh yeah, there's voter suppression and now corrupt election officials in many states.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *New Documents Detail Over A Dozen Conflicts Of Interest DeJoy Faced As Post Office Head*


because it's a Board of Directors placement..my mail 1st class from literally 2 miles away took 13 days recently..i'm walking my ballot to the drop box.

that was a good post commentary thank you for saying everything i wanted to but lack the strength because of.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 21, 2021)

printer said:


> *Texas, Missouri AGs Sue Biden to Finish Border Wall*
> The attorneys general of Texas and Missouri on Thursday filed suit against the Biden administration to use congressional funds set aside for border wall construction to finish the job.
> 
> In the lawsuit, filed in U.S. District Court for the Southern District of Texas, Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton and Missouri Attorney General Eric Schmitt argue that the Biden administration ''broke the law when it stopped all efforts to complete the wall, even though Congress has designated several billion dollars to do so,'' according to a statement issued by Paxton''s office.
> ...


Use the bodies of those that died in your state for lack of taking Covid seriously….
Most coffins nowadays are steel .

You fucking idiots.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 22, 2021)

Rep. Jim Banks lamented on the House floor that House Speaker Pelosi prevented him from serving on the House committee investigating the January 6 attack on the US Capitol, and yet Banks sent a letter to at least one government agency falsely claiming that he is ranking member of the committee in his signature. 

Read in CNN Politics: https://apple.news/A-uS0I6ifQgKMIFihzxTNZQ


----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2021)

Election fraud in Texas.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 22, 2021)

Bastard beat me to it …. Lol 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451017501026885632


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 22, 2021)

*Marjorie Taylor Greene got into a screaming match with Rep. Cheney over 'Jewish space lasers' comment …. 



Is it me or does MTG look like that bitch Nellie Olsen from Little House on the Prairie ?*

Her fucking Doppelgänger


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2021)

when i was a kid i read profiles in courage, watched pt109, i thought that not only were the Kennedy bros heroes, but that surely most politicians were good people who cared about the country and it's people......but i never thought i'd see a racist, white supremacist, hateful, lying, foul-mouthed ass like MTG in office, and it makes me wonder, did she tell the truth when she was campaigning? were there enough people who believe her lunatic fantasies to elect her? or did she lie through her teeth to convince rational people that she was not a racist hate monger while campaigning?
i don't hear anyone talking about recalling her hateful ass...which makes me think there were indeed enough hate filled red neck morons for her to manipulate into voting for her...


----------



## shimbob (Oct 22, 2021)

"A new GOP bill would bar the federal government from erecting any new federal buildings in the constitutionally designated "Seat of the Government."" 

That'll really solve a problem we don't have.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2021)

shimbob said:


> "A new GOP bill would bar the federal government from erecting any new federal buildings in the constitutionally designated "Seat of the Government.""
> 
> That'll really solve a problem we don't have.


that's been an ongoing fight for quite a while, Republicans want to move federal agencies to their states to have more control over them, which expressly goes against the constitution. the founders reasoned that if the federal bureaus were not housed in a particular state, then no state could gain control of them, or use undue influence over them. 

Article I, Section 8 expressly gives Congress the power to oversee "such District (not exceeding ten Miles square) as may, by Cession of particular States, and the Acceptance of Congress, become the Seat of the Government of the United States."


In explaining the importance of this provision, James Madison wrote in The Federalist No. 43 that it was vital to making sure that no state could control the federal government:




> The indispensable necessity of complete authority at the seat of government, carries its own evidence with it. It is a power exercised by every legislature of the Union, I might say of the world, by virtue of its general supremacy. Without it, not only the public authority might be insulted and its proceedings interrupted with impunity; but a dependence of the members of the general government on the State comprehending the seat of the government, for protection in the exercise of their duty, might bring on the national councils an imputation of awe or influence, equally dishonorable to the government and dissatisfactory to the other members of the Confederacy.


the Republicans all say they try to preserve the constitution, till they run out of toilet paper....


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Use the bodies of those that died in your state for lack of taking Covid seriously….
> Most coffins nowadays are steel .
> 
> You fucking idiots.


idiots is right focus on anything and everything except your own house. Texas: what did you do besides passing on the deficit from last years deep freeze on to your customers? not a fvcking thing and Rightie says 'it's a once in a lifetime event'..no need to prepare for the next event.

do they not get this new fangled idea of Climate Change (the words themselves should give you the hint)?


----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> idiots is right focus on anything and everything except your own house. Texas: what did you do besides passing on the deficit from last years deep freeze on to your customers? not a fvcking thing and Rightie says 'it's a once in a lifetime event'..no need to prepare for the next event.
> 
> do they not get this new fangled idea of Climate Change (the words themselves should give you the hint)?


One of these is not like the other.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 22, 2021)

Apparently Trump Social has killed BETA link and started purging those accounts they didn’t like … 

LOL


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Apparently Trump Social has killed BETA link and started purging those accounts they didn’t like …
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...




But but what about freedumb of speech?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Apparently Trump Social has killed BETA link and started purging those accounts they didn’t like …
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


trumps signature has changed; it used to have this stacato, heartbeat look to it..now it's all sideways..you know Sharpie is making a pen now.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> But but what about freedumb of speech?


they probably had 10k @therealdonaldtrump. you gotta go with someone like AOC to troll with..hmmmmmmmmm

maybe we should get a posse of trolls from here to go there and have some fun?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's been an ongoing fight for quite a while, Republicans want to move federal agencies to their states to have more control over them, which expressly goes against the constitution. the founders reasoned that if the federal bureaus were not housed in a particular state, then no state could gain control of them, or use undue influence over them.
> 
> Article I, Section 8 expressly gives Congress the power to oversee "such District (not exceeding ten Miles square) as may, by Cession of particular States, and the Acceptance of Congress, become the Seat of the Government of the United States."
> 
> ...


exception for those trying to return it.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene got into a screaming match with Rep. Cheney over 'Jewish space lasers' comment ….
> 
> View attachment 5014622
> 
> ...


um, what kind of podium is that and does she carry it in her car?..that is literally the most lame podium i've seen all nasty and covered with stickers like it came from some high school drama club.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> One of these is not like the other.


the point being they're the same range for the moron trolls that come by and can't figure it out.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> Election fraud in Texas.


perfect for the 'but rigged..' crowd.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene got into a screaming match with Rep. Cheney over 'Jewish space lasers' comment ….
> 
> View attachment 5014622
> 
> ...


MTG looks like a man and has manly features; it might be the juice.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 22, 2021)

They also have a violation against ALL CAP POSTS … guess the orange orangutan can be the only prick able to use it i guess and NO Trump bashing posts allowed either.

FREEDUMB ! 
Winning !


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 22, 2021)

Might have to plan some names for that site …

Dick Johnson
Sharty Waffles
Dick Peckerwood
Dick Schitz
Donny Dumash


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2021)

We already know there's no bottom to them.
Another example of rightwing bullshit and lies, "David Awfulbot" sure looks like a bot account to me! You'll be hearing this bullshit from the faithful here soon. They will swear upside down and sideways that it's true after Trump sees the lie and amplifies it, Donald really hated Baldwin's SNL's portrayal of him.









Alec Baldwin Movie Accident Elicits Fake Newspaper Clippings About Prop Gun Shooting


Fake newspaper clippings were circulated after a tragic accident on the set of Alec Baldwin's latest movie.




www.snopes.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 22, 2021)

More comedy from the Orange Anal Fissure ….


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> More comedy from the Orange Anal Fissure ….
> 
> today we saw the trump media and technology group ignoring those important rules-which were designed for the social good.


Have we ever seen anything trump is involved with not ignore rules designed for the social good? it seems like his signature behavior


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> More comedy from the Orange Anal Fissure ….
> 
> View attachment 5015023View attachment 5015024


he really wants to go down in flames..the world has changed since 1980, Mr. Twump.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2021)

https://thehill.com/policy/finance/578102-sinemas-office-outlines-opposition-to-tax-rate-hikes

yeah...i believe all of this shit...the bitch sold the fuck out, and her new masters tell her what to do...and what they tell her to do is to be as big an obstruction to democratic policies as she possibly can. it's SO long till her next election, she'll have plenty of opportunities to cause more problems, but there's no way she'll get elected again, so she better grab every dollar she can right now


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 25, 2021)

Give Don the Con jr . ….. a big fat Fuck You.


----------



## mooray (Oct 25, 2021)

These people are dead inside.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2021)

mooray said:


> These people are dead inside.


too bad they aren't dead on the outside too....what a fucking piece of shit. i can sort of see why they'd not like Baldwin, even though they deserved everything they've ever gotten and more, but their total and complete lack of empathy for Hutchin's family makes me sick. 
The woman's family and friends are going to run into fascist fucks wearing the nasty things for years....her family should sue the fuck out of Jr., and take every penny he has or will ever have....what a disgusting fuck


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 25, 2021)

Although a very serious subject … I can’t help but look at @Roger A. Shrubber avatar and read comments as if with that expression.
Makes all his comments stick the landing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Although a very serious subject … I can’t help but look at @Roger A. Shrubber avatar and read comments as if with that expression.
> Makes all his comments stick the landing.


you'd be surprised how close that is to my expression when talking about trump and his filthy inbred brood of magats...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2021)

'Call your lawyer': Legal experts weigh in on bombshell report naming GOPers involved in Jan. 6 rally planning


Legal experts including a Harvard professor and a top election and voting rights law attorney are weighing in on Sunday night's bombshell report from Rolling Stone naming members of Congress and the Trump administration who were involved in the planning and organizing of the January 6 rally...




www.rawstory.com





*'Call your lawyer': Legal experts weigh in on bombshell report naming GOPers involved in Jan. 6 rally planning*


Legal experts including a Harvard professor and a top election and voting rights law attorney are weighing in on Sunday night's bombshell report from Rolling Stone naming members of Congress and the Trump administration who were involved in the planning and organizing of the January 6 rally and/or "Trump's efforts to overturn his election loss," according to two of the planners of the "Stop the Steal" rally.


Rolling Stone reports "planners of the pro-Trump rallies that took place in Washington, D.C., have begun communicating with congressional investigators and sharing new information about what happened when the former president's supporters stormed the U.S. Capitol. Two of these people have spoken to Rolling Stone extensively in recent weeks and detailed explosive allegations that multiple members of Congress were intimately involved in planning both Trump's efforts to overturn his election loss and the Jan. 6 events that turned violent."

Those named in the Rolling Stone report as allegedly being involved include Trump White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows, U.S. Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-GA), and these members of Congress or their staffers: Rep. Paul Gosar (R-AZ), Rep. Lauren Boebert (R-CO), Rep. Mo Brooks (R-AL), Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-NC), Rep. Andy Biggs (R-AZ), and Rep. Louie Gohmert (R-TX).

Harvard professor, CNN Analyst, Grip Mobility CEO, well-known national security expert and former Obama Homeland Security official Juliette Kayyem says clearly: "Mark Meadows, just three words: call your lawyer."

.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2021)

Marjorie Taylor Greene fumes after explosive report links her to Jan. 6 ‘Stop the Steal’ rally


QAnon Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-GA) on Monday fumed after a Rolling Stone report linked her to the planning of the January 6th "Stop the Steal" rally in Washington, D.C that preceded the Capitol riot.In an interview with the Daily Caller, Greene railed against Rolling Stone for not naming...




www.rawstory.com





*Marjorie Taylor Greene fumes after explosive report links her to Jan. 6 ‘Stop the Steal’ rally*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2021)

Appointing a special prosecutor to probe Capitol rioters' congressional contacts is 'warranted': Ex-FBI agent


Former FBI agent and current Yale professor Asha Rangappa addressed online discussions about ways to investigate the members of Congress who have been accused of helping plan the "Stop the Steal" rally that preceded the attack on the United States Capitol.One idea is for the DOJ to appoint a...




www.rawstory.com





*Appointing a special prosecutor to probe Capitol rioters' congressional contacts is 'warranted': Ex-FBI agent*


----------



## printer (Oct 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene fumes after explosive report links her to Jan. 6 ‘Stop the Steal’ rally
> 
> 
> QAnon Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-GA) on Monday fumed after a Rolling Stone report linked her to the planning of the January 6th "Stop the Steal" rally in Washington, D.C that preceded the Capitol riot.In an interview with the Daily Caller, Greene railed against Rolling Stone for not naming...
> ...


You would think she would be proud.


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

injinji said:


>


   
I actually loveThe Lincoln Project
Well cause I respect the constitution of course


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I actually loveThe Lincoln Project
> Well cause I respect the constitution of course


They don't pull their punches. And that is what it's going to take for them to save their party.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2021)

printer said:


> You would think she would be proud.


why wouldn't she be proud? she almost helped a grifting piece of shit steal the entire country...wonder what her cut was supposed to be?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2021)

printer said:


> You would think she would be proud.


She is worried, or should be, if the DOJ throws the book at them, a judge won't get in the way, but might up the sentence. What they attempted was a classic conspiracy to overthrow the government and that usually means a long prison sentence.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 26, 2021)

Mo Brooks denies helping plan Jan. 6 rally, would ‘be proud’ if his staff had helped - al.com









Mo Brooks denies helping plan Jan. 6 rally, would ‘be proud’ if his staff had helped


The Huntsville congressman denied a Rolling Stone report that he was in contact with two people involved in organizing both the Jan. 6 rally and similar protests after the 2020 election.




www.al.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Mo Brooks denies helping plan Jan. 6 rally, would ‘be proud’ if his staff had helped - al.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The law had better hold him to account because his constituents never will, to those folks the bigger a traitor he is, the better. The deeper he shoves his thumb in Uncle Sam's eye, the more they like it, they are at cold civil war, that's why they elect idiots, crooks and traitors. The fault dear Brutus, is not in our stars, but in ourselves...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The law had better hold him to account because his constituents never will, to those folks the bigger a traitor he is, the better. The deeper he shoves his thumb in Uncle Sam's eye, the more they like it, they are at cold civil war, that's why they elect idiots, crooks and traitors. The fault dear Brutus, is not in our stars, but in ourselves...


Somebody has been reading a lot of Shakespeare lately. Two quotes from the Bard in just two days?!?!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Somebody has been reading a lot of Shakespeare lately. Two quotes from the Bard in just two days?!?!


If he were around his next play would be called Dildonald, not Macbeth... Oh what a collection of knaves and fools, of such base things was his base made!


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2021)

The real reason Donald is still walking around. He wants to refight the 2020 election and the republicans are focused on winning the house in 2022 and elections for local and state election officials, so they can steal future elections. Joe should get Donald frothing at the mouth by skillfully baiting him and calling him a loser on TV. The problem will be to keep Donald out of prison until the 2022 election, or to time it for just before the election and have Donald freaking out on the republicans for insufficient loyalty. It's NY state crimes he will go down for first and Donald ain't on the ballot in 2022, so shit can happen during election season. Donald will want the entire federal GOP caucus storming the courthouse steps in NY city before they sentence him. With any luck he will be so pissed off in the days or weeks before the election, he will tell his base to stay home before they put the muzzle on him in a maximum security cell.

If the democrats can retain the house and win a few senate seats, they can drive through the Biden agenda, election laws on steroids, attack the domestic disinformation system and make domestic terrorism and hate crime laws with teeth to ensnare and fuck these assholes. Win big enough and they can drive a lot of change through in 6 months, enough to remove the republicans electoral advantages, destroy the for profit domestic disinformation system and fuck domestic terrorists, including those who make death threats. All they need to do is keep the house and win a few senate seats and perhaps a few states and they can fuck the GOP for a generation and perhaps even destroy them. Power abhors a vacuum and they will be quickly replaced, while yer at it get rid of the state laws that support the duopolistic form of government and limit third parties, it's bad for democracy and America by limiting political choice.









Analysis: Donald Trump won't do the 1 thing Republicans really wish he would


All Republicans want is for Donald Trump to stop living in the past.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 27, 2021)

McConnell backs GOP candidate who called for 'total cleansing' and allegedly threatened to blow his wife’s 'brains out'


Senate Republican Minority Leader Mitch McConnell on Wednesday endorsed Herschel Walker, who is being strongly backed by Donald Trump in his 2022 run for the U.S. Senate seat held by Democrat Raphael Warnock of Georgia, Politico reports.Saying that Walker, a retired NFL player, "is the only one...




www.alternet.org


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> McConnell backs GOP candidate who called for 'total cleansing' and allegedly threatened to blow his wife’s 'brains out'
> 
> 
> Senate Republican Minority Leader Mitch McConnell on Wednesday endorsed Herschel Walker, who is being strongly backed by Donald Trump in his 2022 run for the U.S. Senate seat held by Democrat Raphael Warnock of Georgia, Politico reports.Saying that Walker, a retired NFL player, "is the only one...
> ...


Only the finest people.


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2021)

Indicted GOP lawmaker banned by judge from being left alone with evidence against him


Rep. Jeff Fortenberry (R-NE), who was indicted last week for allegedly lying to FBI investigators about campaign contributions, has been prohibited from being left alone with the evidence arrayed against him and from speaking with possible witnesses, according to a report from the Daily Beast's...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2021)

So was the botched gory execution incompetence or was it on purpose?










Oklahoma inmate dies vomiting, convulsing during execution by lethal injection


Oklahoma administered the death penalty Thursday on a man who convulsed and vomited as he was executed for the 1998 slaying of a prison cafeteria worker, ending a six-year execution moratorium brou…




ktla.com


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> So was the botched gory execution incompetence or was it on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Midazolam should not do that. I cant say.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2021)

Cons get conned.
Betsy DeVos’ family claims they were conned out of $100 million when they invested in a failed health care startup.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

i'm not a fan of facebook or Fuckerberg, but this fucking bitch has room to criticize anyone?
your holier than thou bullshit doesn't change what you've done, Marsha....


https://fox17.com/news/local/tennessee-senator-blasts-facebook-rebrand-doesnt-change-what-youve-done-mark-marsha-blackburn-meta-zuckerberg-social-media


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not a fan of facebook or Fuckerberg, but this fucking bitch has room to criticize anyone?
> your holier than thou bullshit doesn't change what you've done, Marsha....
> 
> 
> https://fox17.com/news/local/tennessee-senator-blasts-facebook-rebrand-doesnt-change-what-youve-done-mark-marsha-blackburn-meta-zuckerberg-social-media


What do you think that the insurrectionist RINO's like Marsha start squealing when they start to legislate to stop the propaganda from being able to micro target our citizens. They are talking a big game, but know that is what has been keeping them in power by conning their cult.


----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> So was the botched gory execution incompetence or was it on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 31, 2021)

*Bwhahaha  

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454616341055516675*


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 31, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Bwhahaha
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454616341055516675*


Disgusting Melania disgusted with disgusting Donald


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Disgusting Melania disgusted with disgusting Donald


Honey Boo Boo x House of Cards


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 31, 2021)

That look of disgust …. LOL


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 31, 2021)

Seriously….. what in the holy fuck is taking so long arresting this idiot …. Now he’s talking about blowing up shit.
Make a fucking example out of him FFS.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454884233453834245
AND this Bitch.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454921254377558016


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Seriously….. what in the holy fuck is taking so long arresting this idiot …. Now he’s talking about blowing up shit.
> Make a fucking example out of him FFS.
> 
> 
> ...


what a fucking moron...hopefully they lock his child molesting ass up in the general population...kiddie fuckers aren't popular in the pen, i understand


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 31, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454921254377558016




The yellow building is a dispensary

My wife's friend dated Dan Tanner briefly


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 5020432
> 
> The yellow building is a dispensary
> 
> My wife's friend dated Dan Tanner briefly


that white building is full of tannerite? and they have a trump/pence poster outside?...wonder what a couple of clips of ammo into that building full of tannerite would do to that sign?


----------



## printer (Nov 1, 2021)

This is the reason.

*Stunning survey gives grim view of flourishing anti-democratic opinions*
Those who buy into former President Trump’s lies over the 2020 election and those who watch the far-right channels that amplify his rhetoric are increasingly embracing anti-democratic opinions and even contemplating political violence, according to a new poll.

The poll from the nonpartisan Public Religion Research Institute paints a troubling portrait of a growing segment of the public that is increasingly unmoored from reality as it embraces conspiracy theories about child abduction and stolen elections.

It found a deep divide between those who trust right-wing media outlets and the rest of the nation — and even a divide between those who trust Fox News and those who trust outlets like One America News Network and Newsmax.

The poll found about 3 in 10 Americans, 31 percent, believe the 2020 election was stolen from Trump, including two-thirds of Republicans and a whopping 82 percent of those who trust Fox News more than any other media outlet.

Among those who trust far-right outlets like One America News Network and Newsmax, 97 percent say they believe the election — which even Trump’s own cybersecurity and election security officials agreed was the safest and most secure ever conducted in the United States — was stolen.

One in 5 Americans believe in the core tenet of the QAnon conspiracy that “there is a storm coming soon,” while 1 in 6 believe the United States government is controlled by a group of Satan-worshipping pedophiles who run a global child sex-trafficking ring.

The same share, 18 percent, say they agree with the statement that America has gotten so far off track that “true American patriots may have to resort to violence in order to save our country.”

The poll found 30 percent of Republicans agree that violence might be warranted, compared with 17 percent of independents and 11 percent of Democrats. Those who buy into the farthest-right media outlets are even more likely to contemplate violence; among those people, 40 percent agree.








Stunning survey gives grim view of flourishing anti-democratic opinions


Those who buy into former President Trump’s lies over the 2020 election and those who watch the far-right channels that amplify his rhetoric are increasingly embracing anti-democratic opinions and …




thehill.com





It is a longer article, worth the time to go read it.


----------



## printer (Nov 1, 2021)

*Texas police refused requests to escort Biden bus surrounded by Trump supporters: report*
Transcribed 911 calls reveal that San Marcos police officials refused multiple requests for assistance from a Biden campaign bus that was being harassed on the road by a so-called Trump train, even as other jurisdictions agreed to help.

The transcriptions were included in the amended lawsuit against the police officials filed by those who were inside the bus at the time of the incident, The Texas Tribune reported.

In October of last year, a Biden campaign event was canceled after a caravan of Trump supporters surrounded a campaign bus and attempted to force it to stop in the middle of the highway or run it off the road. Former President Trump at the time retweeted a video of the incident on his now-banned Twitter account, writing, “I LOVE TEXAS!”

Earlier this year, the group of passengers — which included a volunteer, Biden campaign staffer and former Texas state Sen. Wendy Davis (D) — filed two lawsuits relating to the incident, one against the San Marcos Police Department, alleging it abdicated its duties, and another against the individuals who were part of the caravan.

In one instance, Matthew Daenzer, a San Marcos police corporal, refused to provide assistance after another jurisdiction recommended he do so, according to the Tribune.

“No, we’re not going to do it,” Daenzer said, according to the filing. “We will ‘close patrol’ that, but we’re not going to escort a bus.”

The new filings also allege that officers "privately laughed" and "joked about the victims and their distress."

Apart from requests for help from the bus passengers, witnesses to the harassment also reportedly called the police department, warning of reckless driving, but the San Marcos Police Department continued to withhold assistance.

“Despite these multiple calls for help from Plaintiffs and others, for the roughly 30 minutes it took to drive through San Marcos on the main highway that runs through it, there were no officers from San Marcos or any other police cars in sight—not on the I-35 exit or entrance ramps, nor on either side of the highway,” the court documents read, according to the Tribune.

The plaintiffs also included a group text message between San Marcos police officers that appeared to show that they "poked fun at the attack," with one unidentified individual referring to Democrats who drove through their town with a derogatory term used to describe people with mental disabilities.








Texas police refused requests to escort Biden bus surrounded by Trump supporters: report


Transcribed 911 calls reveal that San Marcos police officials refused multiple requests for assistance from a Biden campaign bus that was being harassed on the road by a so-called Trump train, even…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2021)

chilling to the bone.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 1, 2021)

Trumpism is a mental illness

after Trump is dead there will still be deranged people wearing MAGA shit


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 1, 2021)

I think Roger Waters gave a good example years ago.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 1, 2021)

The party belongs to trump. That's their leader.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 2, 2021)

Pa. Senate candidate Sean Parnell’s wife testified that he choked her and hit their children


The testimony by Laurie Snell cast a harsh light on Sean Parnell, a leading Republican candidate endorsed by Donald Trump.




www.inquirer.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Pa. Senate candidate Sean Parnell’s wife testified that he choked her and hit their children
> 
> 
> The testimony by Laurie Snell cast a harsh light on Sean Parnell, a leading Republican candidate endorsed by Donald Trump.
> ...


It doesn't seem to matter how bad the republican candidates are, they will keep electing them, I'm waiting for them to run from their jail cells and win in 2022. Just look at Virginia if ya wanna see stupidity in action tonight, morals and competence makes no difference at all, neither does killing 700,000 Americans. This civil war is going to be going on for some time to come and the stakes will only increase as the republicans can't get crazy or dangerous enough for voters. The capitol insurrection seems to have make little difference at all to them.


----------



## printer (Nov 2, 2021)

*Georgia secretary of state: Trump 'had no idea how elections work'*
Former President Trump demonstrated virtually no knowledge of the conduct of modern elections procedures in a long and rambling phone call with Georgia’s top elections administrator as he ticked off a host of debunked and fanciful conspiracy theories he blamed for his electoral defeat. 

The man on the other end of that call in early January, Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger (R), details months of mistruths and disinformation perpetuated by the Trump campaign that led up to their conversation in a new book out Tuesday, “Integrity Counts.” 

The book includes a roughly 40-page transcript of the call itself, which shows an increasingly agitated Trump grasping at allegations that Raffensperger and his top deputy systematically refute as then-White House chief of staff Mark Meadows pleaded with the Georgia officials to investigate further and Trump urged Raffensperger to “find” enough votes to deliver the state’s electoral votes. 

“Fellas, I need 11,000 votes. Give me a break,” Trump told Raffensperger and Ryan Germany, the general counsel to the secretary of state, according to the transcript. 

“This repeated request for votes showed me that President Trump really had no idea how elections work. The secretary of state’s office doesn’t allocate any votes,” Raffensperger writes in an annotation of the call. 

“At the time of the call in January, I didn’t know if he believed what he was saying. I didn’t know if he was trying to push a narrative, or was he just believing stuff that was fed to him?” Raffensperger told The Hill in an interview. “As a conservative-with-a-capital-C Republican, I’m disappointed like everyone else is. But the cold hard facts are that President Trump did come up short in the state of Georgia.” 

Trump said he had been told that ballots had been cast in the names of as many as 5,000 dead people; Raffensperger’s post-election audit found two people had voted in the names of dead relatives. Trump alleged 4,925 voters who lived in other states had cast ballots in Georgia; Raffensperger found 300 out-of-state voters. Trump accused Fulton County officials of shredding thousands of ballots; Raffensperger counters that officials in Cobb County shredded blank envelopes, and no ballots. 

The months after November’s election shone an uncomfortable, and at times dangerous, spotlight on Raffensperger and on others swept up in the cauldron of misinformation perpetuated by Trump backers. An anonymous person sent Raffensperger’s wife a threatening text message. An election worker, whom Raffensperger does not name to protect what little privacy she has left, was harassed by Trump backers who incorrectly believed she had committed wrongdoing. 

Another man, Ron Raffensperger, was harassed by some who thought he was the secretary’s brother; Brad Raffensperger does not have a brother. 

Asked if widespread voter fraud exists in the United States, Raffensperger said: “No, it does not.” 

Raffensperger, who is up for reelection next year, has remained a target for Trump and his acolytes. He faces a challenge from Rep. Jody Hice (R), who has maintained election denialism and won an endorsement from Trump in response. 








Georgia secretary of state: Trump ‘had no idea how elections work’


Former President Trump demonstrated virtually no knowledge of the conduct of modern elections procedures in a long and rambling phone call with Georgia’s top elections administrator as he ticked of…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Trumpism is a mental illness
> 
> after Trump is dead there will still be deranged people wearing MAGA shit


they wear Nazi shit don't they? and he's been dead for a long time.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2021)

printer said:


> *Georgia secretary of state: Trump 'had no idea how elections work'*
> Former President Trump demonstrated virtually no knowledge of the conduct of modern elections procedures in a long and rambling phone call with Georgia’s top elections administrator as he ticked off a host of debunked and fanciful conspiracy theories he blamed for his electoral defeat.
> 
> The man on the other end of that call in early January, Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger (R), details months of mistruths and disinformation perpetuated by the Trump campaign that led up to their conversation in a new book out Tuesday, “Integrity Counts.”
> ...


i love endorsements; i go to Larimer GOP website and vote opposite (for when you run out of time) you should know what you're voting for.

a word about their websites..ummmmm, why are they so hateful?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

printer said:


> *Georgia secretary of state: Trump 'had no idea how elections work'*
> Former President Trump demonstrated virtually no knowledge of the conduct of modern elections procedures in a long and rambling phone call with Georgia’s top elections administrator as he ticked off a host of debunked and fanciful conspiracy theories he blamed for his electoral defeat.
> 
> The man on the other end of that call in early January, Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger (R), details months of mistruths and disinformation perpetuated by the Trump campaign that led up to their conversation in a new book out Tuesday, “Integrity Counts.”
> ...


it's good to see that at least a few republicans have a little self respect and integrity...a little


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i love endorsements; i go to Larimer GOP website and vote opposite (for when you run out of time) you should know what you're voting for.
> 
> a word about their websites..ummmmm, why are they so hateful?


Perhaps because the GOP has been rendered down to its hard core of grievance politics.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

no more time...you've sabotaged as much as you're going to, vote NOW, and since the vote is public, the entire world will know YOU are the one who scuttled this bill, and the U.S. economy, along with your comrade sinema...YOU will be responsible for the American recession that will follow, and the world recession that will quickly follow that...YOU will be forever known as the piece of shit that crashed the world economy to protect your own coal interests...look up the word Pariah...you'll be hearing it soon


----------



## printer (Nov 2, 2021)

*Raffensperger: Trump request to 'find' votes was a threat*
Raffensperger wrote in his new book “Integrity Counts" that he felt Trump threatened him multiple times during their now infamous phone call in which the president asked the state secretary to "find" nearly 12,000 ballots in January, The Associated Press reported.

“I felt then — and still believe today — that this was a threat,” Raffensperger wrote. “Others obviously thought so, too, because some of Trump’s more radical followers have responded as if it was their duty to carry out this threat.”


In the phone call he had with Raffensperger, Trump could be heart saying, "I just want to find 11,780 votes, which is one more than we have. Because we won the state."

In the same call, Raffensperger rejected Trump's claim and said he would not acquiesce to the request.

In his book, the Georgia official wrote that Trump's defeat in the state likely wounded his ego.

“You believe in your heart that you did a good job, and if you never lack self doubt, it must be doubly debilitating — and confusing. Instead of accepting defeat, you look for scapegoats, shift blame, or seek alternative theories," Raffensperger wrote.

According to the AP, Raffensperger also shot back in his book at other Republicans who attacked him after he refused Trump's request, writing that they were "destroying our future as a party."

Raffensperger also took aim at Rep. Jody Hice (R), his Trump-endorsed opponent in the primary for Georgia Secretary of State, the AP reported.

“Ironically, Hice accepted the results of his own race, which he won, but objected to the results of the presidential race,” the state secretary wrote. “Same voters. Same ballots. One, presumably, was honest. The other was ‘faulty and fraudulent.’ He’s a double-minded person. How can you hold two opposing views at one time?”

While Raffensperger wrote that U.S. elections are fair and secure, he also said in his book that he believes officials with more integrity needed to be elected.

“If we don’t have people of the highest character run for elective office, we will continue to fight disinformation, misinformation and outright deception, and the end result will be an erosion of public trust,” he wrote.








Raffensperger: Trump request to ‘find’ votes was a threat


Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger (R) wrote in his new book that former President Trump was threatening him when he asked Raffensperger to “find” enough votes to overturn Jo…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## printer (Nov 3, 2021)

*The West Virginia litigation seeks to permanently entrench Trumpian environmental policy*

The heart of the _West Virginia _case is a conflict between Obama’s environmental policy and the policy advanced by his successor, former President Donald Trump. The red states, power companies, and mining interests behind this lawsuit all hope to entrench Trump’s policies — potentially forever.








A new Supreme Court case could gut the government’s power to fight climate change


Neil Gorsuch’s dream case could be the Earth’s nightmare.




www.vox.com





Just one piece of the article. If you thought things could get bad...


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 4, 2021)

printer said:


> *The West Virginia litigation seeks to permanently entrench Trumpian environmental policy*
> 
> The heart of the _West Virginia _case is a conflict between Obama’s environmental policy and the policy advanced by his successor, former President Donald Trump. The red states, power companies, and mining interests behind this lawsuit all hope to entrench Trump’s policies — potentially forever.
> 
> ...


Even if that gets enacted, it will be dismantled sooner than later. The Constitution is not a suicide pact.

Imo the Biden administration has their work cut out for them to rebalance the courts. If Democrats survive ‘22 and maybe ‘24, it will be time to increase the Supreme Court’s membership so that Gamy Pony Barrett is perpetually stalemated.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 5, 2021)

Dumbfucks on parade


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2021)

*'One Of The Dirtiest Tricks' Of The 2020 Election Exposed In FBI Raid*





Michael Schmidt, Washington correspondent for the New York Times, talks with Rachel Maddow about the strange story of an FBI raid on right-wing activists in an investigation related to the theft of President Joe Biden's daughter's diary.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

https://www.newsweek.com/paul-gosar-anime-video-killing-alexandria-ocasio-cortez-twitter-attack-titan-1646933?utm_source=spotim&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation&spot_im_redirect_source=pitc&spot_im_comment_id=sp_vNTS7w0J_article-1646933_c_20doTpUYExAp1l166FtHupB9Zox&spot_im_highlight_immediate=true

this seems like a blatant threat to me...his party should remove him from office...
of course that will never happen. at the very least, i hope the owners of that video demand he stop using it immediately, and sue the ever living shit out of him for copyright infringement.
the very idea that this piece of shit, and the other two turds included in the misappropriated video, are heroes in any way shape of form is sickening.
that a U.S. senator indulges in this kind of sick fantasy about murdering legally elected officials of the government he's supposed to be a member of is disturbing. gosart, greene, and boebert are disgusting examples of just what kind of sick low life trailer trash assholes can and do get involved in politics...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Dumbfucks on parade


The problem is the dumb fucks keep getting elected by even bigger dumb fucks, Trump will win the GOP nomination from his cell at Sing sing NY.


----------



## printer (Nov 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The problem is the dumb fucks keep getting elected by even bigger dumb fucks, Trump will win the GOP nomination from his cell at Sing sing NY.


The 'news' outlets that pander to the unwashed will not cover the story about how they treated poor Rudy, asking for things like proof.


----------



## mooray (Nov 8, 2021)

These fuckers be 'spensive.









With the latest payout, former Sheriff Joe Arpaio has cost Arizona taxpayers $100M


Nearly five years after Arpaio was voted out, taxpayers are covering one of the last major bills from the thousands of lawsuits his headline-grabbing tactics inspired.




www.npr.org


----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2021)

I think we knew most of this, but it is interesting that it took the threat of losing the money and e-mail list was all that kept trumpf in the party.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 9, 2021)

injinji said:


> I think we knew most of this, but it is interesting that it took the threat of losing the money and e-mail list was all that kept trumpf in the party.


Nice tease. Now I want to know what he said about Pence.


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2021)

*GOP rep shares threatening voicemail after infrastructure vote*
Rep. Fred Upton (R-Mich.) revealed on Monday that he received a threatening voicemail just days after voting for the bipartisan infrastructure bill.
During an appearance on CNN's "AC360," Upton told Anderson Cooper that a person called him and left a message saying "I hope you die," according to CNN.

"I hope everybody in your f---ing family dies," the caller reportedly added, saying the Republican lawmaker was a "f---ing piece of s--- traitor."

After the vote, Upon said in a tweet that he was disappointed that the bill had become "a political football." "Our country can’t afford this partisan dysfunction any longer," he wrote

On Monday, Upton reiterated that point to Cooper, saying that the voicemail he received further indicated how "we have seen civility really downslide here," according to CNN. "These are very disturbing, adult language," he added. "To say the least, that truly is frightening." The Michigan lawmaker's office told the news network that the threatening voicemail was not an isolated incident.

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) in a tweet after the vote called the Republicans who supported the legislation "traitors."

"Those 13 Republican traitors who voted to pass Biden’s Socialist Infrastructure bill agree with Globalist Joe that America must depend on China to drive EV’s," she wrote. "The unlucky 13 are China-First and America-Last," she added. "13 American job & energy killers."

Upton was also among Republicans who voted in favor of impeaching former President Trump after the Jan. 6 insurrection. At the time, he criticized GOP lawmakers who sought to downplay the events that occurred that day.

"It's absolutely bogus. You know, I was there. I watched a number of the folks walk down to the White House and then back. I have a balcony on my office. So I saw them go down. I heard the noise -- the flash-bangs, I smelled some of the gas as it moved my way," he said at the time, according to CNN.








GOP rep shares threatening voicemail after infrastructure vote


Rep. Fred Upton (R-Mich.) revealed on Monday that he received a threatening voicemail just days after voting for the bipartisan infrastructure bill.During an appearance on CNN&#…




thehill.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 9, 2021)

printer said:


> *GOP rep shares threatening voicemail after infrastructure vote*
> Rep. Fred Upton (R-Mich.) revealed on Monday that he received a threatening voicemail just days after voting for the bipartisan infrastructure bill.
> During an appearance on CNN's "AC360," Upton told Anderson Cooper that a person called him and left a message saying "I hope you die," according to CNN.
> 
> ...


GanGreene calling others traitors. Boy I hope there’s a criminal indictment in that Repug standard bearer’s future.


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## printer (Nov 10, 2021)

*GOP centrists come under increased attacks from own party*
The 13 House Republicans who voted for the bipartisan infrastructure bill are being taunted as traitors and threatened with primary challenges from far-right lawmakers for breaking party lines to help give President Biden a long-sought legislative victory.

The attacks come from fellow House Republicans, including Reps. Marjorie Taylor Greene (Ga.) and Madison Cawthorn (N.C.), who denounced them as “traitors” who “voted to help Biden screw America.” Both vowed to back primary challengers.

Greene tweeted out the office phone numbers of the 13 Republicans, whom she blasted for having “handed over their voting cards to Nancy Pelosi to pass Joe Biden’s Communist takeover of America via so-called infrastructure.”

That led to a flood of angry and at times threatening phone calls for the office of Rep. Fred Upton (Mich.), one of the 13 Republicans who voted for the infrastructure bill.

A spokesman for Upton confirmed to The Hill that his office had received more than 1,000 calls since Greene tweeted out the phone number, with more than 90 percent estimated to be from people outside of the district.

Cawthorn pledged he would “primary the hell out of” any Republican who backed the infrastructure bill. And Greene not only called for defeating them in primaries, but also taking away their committee assignments.

Greene — who was booted from House committees earlier this year for embracing conspiracy theories and appearing to endorse violence against Democrats — went further in calling for similar treatment for Republicans who voted for the bill.

“ ‘Majority Makers’ just became Socialism Makers. There is only one cure. Remove them from committees. Stop helping them financially. They don’t deserve it and solidly proved it by delivering Biden’s agenda. Primary them & build a better party that serves America,” Greene tweeted.

Greene and Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) have particularly targeted their ire toward Rep. John Katko (N.Y.), the top Republican on the House Homeland Security Committee.

Katko, who represents a district that Biden won by nine points in 2020, called the bill “a once in a generation investment in our nation’s physical infrastructure” and “a win for Central New York.”

But Greene and Gaetz highlighted Katko’s additional votes this year joining with Democrats in support of impeaching Trump after Jan. 6, taking away Greene’s committee assignments, creating a bipartisan commission to investigate Jan. 6 and holding former Trump strategist Stephen Bannon in contempt of Congress as evidence of what they see as insufficient party loyalty.

“I think right away John Katko should be removed as the Republican lead on the Homeland Security Committee, and everyone else who voted for these bills,” Gaetz said Monday in an interview with Newsmax.

But so far, House GOP leaders have opted against booting members from committees for breaking the party line in other ways this year. GOP Reps. Liz Cheney (Wyo.) and Adam Kinzinger (Ill.) have not been stripped of their committee assignments after they accepted an invitation from Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) to serve on the select panel investigating Jan. 6, for instance. 








GOP centrists come under increased attacks from own party


The 13 House Republicans who voted for the bipartisan infrastructure bill are being taunted as traitors and threatened with primary challenges from far-right lawmakers for breaking party lines to h…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2021)

printer said:


> *GOP centrists come under increased attacks from own party*
> The 13 House Republicans who voted for the bipartisan infrastructure bill are being taunted as traitors and threatened with primary challenges from far-right lawmakers for breaking party lines to help give President Biden a long-sought legislative victory.
> 
> The attacks come from fellow House Republicans, including Reps. Marjorie Taylor Greene (Ga.) and Madison Cawthorn (N.C.), who denounced them as “traitors” who “voted to help Biden screw America.” Both vowed to back primary challengers.
> ...


so people who vote for sensible things are traitors? republicans think that it's ok to fuck America and Americans over, if it serves the republican party, apparently...
well, that's nothing new, they've been doing that for a long time, and will continue to do it even longer, unless we stop them


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 10, 2021)

Historian Nancy MacLean: We're seeing a right-wing plan built on "decades of disinformation"


MacLean published "Democracy in Chains" four years ago — and says it's "gut-wrenching" to see it come to life




www.salon.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2021)

Tucker: ‘Why Would We Take Ukraine’s Side and Not Russia’s?’


“Who’s the potential counterbalance against China, which is the actual threat? Why would we take Ukraine’s side, why aren’t we on Russia’s side?” Carlson exclaimed on Wednesday.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5026292


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2021)

Christie is a former prosecutor and can smell blood in the water, he must figure Donald is near the end of his luck.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Christie’s calculus: Trump is ‘in the rearview mirror’


The former New Jersey governor is mounting a de facto exploratory bid for president and it’s put him on a collision course with his one-time ally.




www.politico.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Christie is a former prosecutor and can smell blood in the water, he must figure Donald is near the end of his luck.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to watch that shit show. What's the over/under on the number of "Fatboy" jokes the first week of the campaign.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> I can't wait to watch that shit show. What's the over/under on the number of "Fatboy" jokes the first week of the campaign.


He is a man of considerable substance.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> He is a man of considerable substance.


And that’s the way to do it! “He is a man designed to operate efficiently in a high wind” or “A man with broad shoulders, among other broad things”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2021)

Dominion vs. Faux 





Here is the complaint ….. enjoy 

https://hamiltonps.app.box.com/s/pcjs5ijawo06dkkif57sjee05aaef1nh/file/883362796731


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 12, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Dominion vs. Faux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they bankrupt Fox/Murdoch just like every other hate monger.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I hope they bankrupt Fox/Murdoch just like every other hate monger.


There need to be real consequences for news organizations telling lies.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2021)

Time flush the sewers …. Destroy them.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2021)

More FOX bullshit …… dirty fuckers got caught.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

https://www.newsweek.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-calls-aoc-squad-brave-voting-against-infrastructure-bill-1649017

personally, i'd rather have a rabid shit house rat endorse anything i did, than this rabid trumptard psycho...
but nice use of scooby doo to explain a political decision...about the right level of maturity for most republicans....too bad that's a symbol for russia and not china


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

https://www.npr.org/2021/11/10/1054583020/judge-blocks-texas-mask-mandate-ban-in-schools

how do republican politicians justify trying to make their constituents sick? governors in Arizona, Iowa, Florida, Oklahoma, South Carolina, Tennessee, Utah and Texas have banned mask mandates in public schools, and in every one of those states, thousands of kids have been infected with covid, whole districts have been forced to shut down. some of those children will die, and the blame is evenly distributed between their parents who refused to get their kids vcaccinated, and the governors who told schools they can't impose mask mandates. the ONLY innocents in this are the kids who either cannot get vaccinated because of pre existing conditions, or kids who did get vaccinated and got a breakthrough infection caused by unvaccinated kids coming to school with no protection


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-calls-aoc-squad-brave-voting-against-infrastructure-bill-1649017
> 
> personally, i'd rather have a rabid shit house rat endorse anything i did, than this rabid trumptard psycho...
> but nice use of scooby doo to explain a political decision...about the right level of maturity for most republicans....too bad that's a symbol for russia and not china


the joke was (nicely) on her..she doesn't put together exhibits, her staffers do


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5027516


good luck, fvcker.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the joke was (nicely) on her..she doesn't put together exhibits, her staffers do


i don't think it was a joke...i think her staff is just as stupid and ignorant as she is...who else could stand to work for the miserable bitch


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

https://www.rawstory.com/brandon-food-bank/

good for them...i just sent them a donation, so they could continue to have morals and not have to take donations from disrespectful fucks who insult the country, the office of the president, and all good Americans every time they open their mouths.

https://www.townofbrandon.com/brandon-area-resources-local-repsonse/


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2021)

injinji said:


> I think we knew most of this, but it is interesting that it took the threat of losing the money and e-mail list was all that kept trumpf in the party.


he's transactional and would've gotten nothing for his temper tantrum..in addition to the above it would've included the most pricey of all- legal representation.

it's they who are keeping him out of jail..so kinda hard to shit on that.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think it was a joke...i think her staff is just as stupid and ignorant as she is...who else could stand to work for the miserable bitch


you know, i knew that when i posted it, but i like to think better of people.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you know, i knew that when i posted it, but i like to think better of people.


why? all that gets you is disappointment....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2021)

it will take a lifetime to undo all the damage caused by trump...he not only stacked the supreme court with painfully conservative assholes, he stacked the 5th circuit with even worse assholes...every right wing prick in the country that made it through law school got a spot on the 5th circuit...we should treat them like the embedded enemy assets they are and remove them from their seats...i know we can't... can do something good for the country and should do something good for the country are unfortunately no longer the same thing...
https://www.theguardian.com/law/2021/nov/15/fifth-circuit-court-appeals-most-extreme-us


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why? all that gets you is disappointment....


faith.






'and all your money won't another minute buy'.

i added music since i missed your 'like' @Roger A. Shrubber


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2021)

They are telling us what they are.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

injinji said:


> They are telling us what they are.


Dominionists!


----------



## HGCC (Nov 15, 2021)

Worth noting the Jesus warriors have the angry rednecks on their team. Interesting coalition. 

I really do think Christian fundamentalists are going to be what topples the country.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Worth noting the Jesus warriors have the angry rednecks on their team. Interesting coalition.
> 
> I really do think Christian fundamentalists are going to be what topples the country.


The combination of dominionism with the systemic discrimination we are seeing of people with darker skin or a uterus, and of course all those sexual sinners. 

If I chase this idea further, a possible silver lining is revealed. Weed will once again be criminalized, returning to profitability for those smart and brave enough. I hope not, it would be a bad trade for the returned demonization of LGBTQ+ citizens.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 15, 2021)

Not going to lie, lately I have longed for it to go back to being illegal. It's a dumb thought, not going to jail over weed is way better, but damn it's attracted a lot of people that suck.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 15, 2021)

why use a smart phone when we can go back to the telegraph and Pony Express for the mail?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> why use a smart phone when we can go back to the telegraph and Pony Express for the mail?


Imagine paying telegraph charges per word while texting. Or f’in off in here.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 15, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Not going to lie, lately I have longed for it to go back to being illegal. It's a dumb thought, not going to jail over weed is way better, but damn it's attracted a lot of people that suck.


eventually *your* weed will be..something something Dark Money + Greed + Hot House-to-Hit IDing a plant?

ohhhhhhhh, Lucccccccccy..!!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Imagine paying telegraph charges per word while texting. Or f’in off in here.


perhaps the most important and factual information only will be shared?

i don't like knowing that i know what Melania Trumps vagina looks like.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> eventually your weed will be..something something Dark Money + Greed + Hot House-to-Hit IDing a plant?


----------



## HGCC (Nov 15, 2021)

Hash coins > bit coins

Can't smoke that internet gold.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> perhaps the most important and factual information only will be shared?
> 
> i don't like knowing that i know what Melania Trumps vagina looks like.


I like that I never looked. Her hub’s throat vulva is already in some bad territory.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 15, 2021)

Oh jeeze, forgot the ladies man trump married a hooker. 100% represents the dudes that buy a prostitute and count it as a conquest. Yeah man, you sure wooed her.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 15, 2021)

interesting bit of info.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Oh jeeze, forgot the ladies man trump married a hooker. 100% represents the dudes that buy a prostitute and count it as a conquest. Yeah man, you sure wooed her.


And with extra woo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2021)

*Ari Melber: Bannon Live-Streaming Surrender To FBI Fits 'The Entire 'Bannon Of It All''*


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I like that I never looked. Her hub’s throat vulva is already in some bad territory.


Trump has a full-on neck vagina..vulva is only the top part- he has the lips



complete with clit.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


>


you haven't seen anything until you loop the bud and see serial numbers.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 15, 2021)

i didn't know in Closing Arguments you can say anything, lie, anything..by not showing the complete video turns it into a lie a falseness- doesn't Defense have an obligation to be truthful because withholding information (complete video) are lies and you can't make a proper decision if you don't have all the facts. i hate the Defenses voice, it grates upon me.


----------



## mooray (Nov 15, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i didn't know in Closing Arguments you can say anything, lie, anything..by not showing the complete video turns it into a lie a falseness- doesn't Defense have an obligation to be truthful because withholding information (complete video) are lies and you can't make a proper decision if you don't have all the facts. i hate the Defenses voice, it grates upon me.


Was thinking of a softer version of the same when the prosecution was giving their closing, waiting for the judge to lose his shit when they said "murdered" in regard to Rosenbaum and Huber.


----------



## printer (Nov 15, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> perhaps the most important and factual information only will be shared?
> 
> i don't like knowing that i know what Melania Trumps vagina looks like.


I don't. Now that I know it is out there, nah. Still am fine without it.


----------



## printer (Nov 15, 2021)

*Wyoming GOP votes to no longer recognize Cheney as a Republican*
The Wyoming Republican Party voted on Saturday to no longer recognize Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) as a member of the GOP.

The state party central committee's 31-29 vote followed similar votes by Republican officials in roughly one-third of Wyoming’s 23 counties, The Associated Press reported.

"It’s laughable to suggest Liz is anything but a committed conservative Republican. She is bound by her oath to the Constitution. Sadly, a portion of the Wyoming GOP leadership has abandoned that fundamental principle, and instead allowed themselves to be held hostage to the lies of a dangerous and irrational man," Jeremy Adler, a Cheney spokesman, said in a statement to The Hill on Monday.

Cheney will face at least four Republican opponents in the 2022 primary election. One of her opponents, Wyoming attorney Harriet Hageman, has Trump's endorsement.
Hageman said the central committee's recent vote was “fitting,” the Casper Star-Tribune reported.
“Liz Cheney stopped recognizing what Wyomingites care about a long time ago. When she launched her war against President Trump, she completely broke with where we are as a state,” Hageman added to the newspaper. 








Wyoming GOP votes to no longer recognize Cheney as a Republican


The Wyoming Republican Party voted on Saturday to no longer recognize Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) as a member of the GOP.The state party central committee’s 31-29 vote followed si…




thehill.com




Trump does not have to start a new party.


----------



## mooray (Nov 15, 2021)

It's a compliment. A republican with at least some morals and any philosophical consistency, isn't a republican.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

printer said:


> *Wyoming GOP votes to no longer recognize Cheney as a Republican*
> The Wyoming Republican Party voted on Saturday to no longer recognize Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) as a member of the GOP.
> 
> The state party central committee's 31-29 vote followed similar votes by Republican officials in roughly one-third of Wyoming’s 23 counties, The Associated Press reported.
> ...


By the same logic the nation should be able to vote No on a number of controversial legislators.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Trump has a full-on neck vagina..vulva is only the top part- he has the lips
> 
> View attachment 5029329
> 
> complete with clit.


To be fair I have been taught vulva = the bits you can see


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> It's a compliment. A republican with at least some morals and any philosophical consistency, isn't a republican.


random people when asked about Republicans and what they represent most said 'pedophilia' and 'corruption'.

it's out there i'm not looking it up feel anyone if you think i got it wrong.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> random people when asked about Republicans and what they represent most said 'pedophilia' and 'corruption'.
> 
> it's out there i'm not looking it up feel anyone if you think i got it wrong.


i looked, can't find any mention of it...but republicans sure seem focused on supposed democratic pedophilia, despite the fact that the only politicians in trouble for it are republicans....i found mention of one democratic volunteer charged with pedophilia, and Sen. Otoniel “Tony” Navarrete, who was immediately expelled from the party...but when i searched for republicans charged with pedophilia..
Ruben Verastigu 
Tim Nolan 
Ralph Shortey 
George Nader 
Ben Gibson 
Josh Duggar 
Adam Hageman 
Anton Lazzaro
Harry Thomas 
and let's never forget Matt Gaetz....

so...that's ten to two...but the democrats are the party of child molesters and perverts....


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i looked, can't find any mention of it...but republicans sure seem focused on supposed democratic pedophilia, despite the fact that the only politicians in trouble for it are republicans....i found mention of one democratic volunteer charged with pedophilia, and Sen. Otoniel “Tony” Navarrete, who was immediately expelled from the party...but when i searched for republicans charged with pedophilia..
> Ruben Verastigu
> Tim Nolan
> Ralph Shortey
> ...


you know algorithms are a funny thing..they change on browsers and not by chance..i've noticed certain political 'go to' of mine are no longer there.

this was from 2007..not a poll but I remember the stink that was made over park (and airport) bathrooms being locked and/or surveilled.

Senator Larry Craig (R-Minnesota) was caught in the sting.









Foot-tapping ritual common in bathroom sex sting


A foot-tapping ritual was a common thread in many of the 41 arrests reported during a four-month airport bathroom sting that snared Sen. Larry Craig.



www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 16, 2021)

@Roger A. Shrubber not what i was looking for but interesting from 11/1- get ready for it.









A Pretty Big Portion of Republicans Feel Violence May Be Necessary to 'Save Our Country': Poll


Perhaps even more frightening: Nearly 20 percent of all respondents to the Public Religion Research Institute survey believe the world is controlled by “Satan-worshipping pedophiles”




www.rollingstone.com





i'm going to check out some other browsers. Google has..changed.


----------



## printer (Nov 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so...that's ten to two...but the democrats are the party of child molesters and perverts....


They are just not as incompetent as the republicans at it.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 16, 2021)

printer said:


> They are just not as incompetent as the republicans at it.


They also don’t run their party like a pirate ship.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2021/11/16/audit-finds-iowa-gov-kim-reynolds-misused-covid-funds-salaries/8637091002/

republicans and trumptards in general seem to have a problem with using funds for their intended purpose...


----------



## printer (Nov 16, 2021)

*House to vote Wednesday to censure Gosar, remove him from Oversight panel*
The House will vote Wednesday on a resolution to censure Rep. Paul Gosar (R-Ariz.) and kick him off the Oversight and Reform Committee for posting an anime video that depicted him violently attacking Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-N.Y.) and President Biden.

The move, confirmed by a source familiar with the plan, would make Gosar just the 24th House member to be censured in the chamber's history and the first in more than a decade.

Gosar currently serves on the Oversight and Reform panel with Ocasio-Cortez. The resolution would not take away his other assignment on the House Natural Resources Committee.

The Arizona Republican ultimately deleted the anime video last week following the backlash over its depiction of violence against two of the nation’s most prominent Democrats at a time when lawmakers face unprecedented threats — most notably the attack on the Capitol on Jan. 6.
Gosar defended the video earlier Tuesday during a closed-door House GOP conference meeting and claimed that he hadn’t seen it before it was posted to his Twitter account last week. 

He also sought to clarify that he doesn’t support violence against political opponents. Last week, Gosar claimed that the video was meant to be “symbolic” of the debate over immigration and that Ocasio-Cortez represented “Democrats’ open border amnesty agenda.” 
House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) told reporters on Tuesday after the meeting that “it was not [Gosar’s] intent to ever harm anybody.”








House to vote Wednesday to censure Gosar, remove him from committees


The House will vote Wednesday on a resolution to censure Rep. Paul Gosar (R-Ariz.) and take away his committee assignments for posting an anime video that depicted him violently attacking Rep.




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

printer said:


> *House to vote Wednesday to censure Gosar, remove him from Oversight panel*
> The House will vote Wednesday on a resolution to censure Rep. Paul Gosar (R-Ariz.) and kick him off the Oversight and Reform Committee for posting an anime video that depicted him violently attacking Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-N.Y.) and President Biden.
> 
> The move, confirmed by a source familiar with the plan, would make Gosar just the 24th House member to be censured in the chamber's history and the first in more than a decade.
> ...


“it was not [Gosar’s] intent to ever harm anybody.".....motherfucking liars. Gosar is a fucking rabid dog, his own sister says he's a threat to himself and others


----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> why use a smart phone . . . . . . . . . .?


Good question. I don't.


----------



## printer (Nov 16, 2021)

injinji said:


> Good question. I don't.


I get odd looks when I say I do not have one.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 16, 2021)

printer said:


> I get odd looks when I say I do not have one.


I am surprised LoyalPhone has not emerged as the obvious countertech.


----------



## printer (Nov 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I am surprised LoyalPhone has not emerged as the obvious countertech.


No idea what that represents.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 16, 2021)

printer said:


> No idea what that represents.


I’m thinking of all the pro-authoritarian rebrandings, that’s my riposte


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 16, 2021)

Blonde Dumbfuckery 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460581564023283714


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Blonde Dumbfuckery
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460581564023283714


holy motherfucking shit...who's on first? I dunno.....


----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> holy motherfucking shit...who's on first? I dunno.....


If that was a bit, they need better writers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

injinji said:


> If that was a bit, they need better writers.


that was not a bit...even she isn't stupid enough to embarrass herself like that on air, on purpose


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)

*Man At Center Of GOP Vote Fraud Hype Lied, Pleads Guilty*





Jon Ralston, founder and CEO of the Nevada Independent, talks with Rachel Maddow about a story that formed the basis of Republican voter fraud claims in Nevada, only to have the man at the center of that story admit in court that he lied about voting on behalf of his own dead wife.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)

Trump was 'beside himself with fury' after Obama roasted him at the 2011 White House Correspondents' dinner: book


Obama famously skewered Trump in 2011 over his aggressive promotion of the racist "birther" conspiracy theory.




news.yahoo.com





*Trump was 'beside himself with fury' after Obama roasted him at the 2011 White House Correspondents' dinner: book*


Christie writes that Trump was "just beside himself with fury" at the 2011 White House Correspondents' dinner.
Obama famously skewered Trump for his aggressive promotion of the racist "birther" conspiracy theory.
"I spoke to Donald after the dinner," Christie said. "He was pissed off like I'd never seen him before."
Former New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie writes in his new memoir that former President Donald Trump was "beside himself with fury" when then-President Barack Obama roasted him at the 2011 White House Correspondents' dinner.

Obama famously made a flurry of biting jokes about Trump and his promotion of the racist "birther" conspiracy theory at the annual Washington dinner.

At one point, Obama joked that since his longform birth certificate had been released, Trump could move on to other outrageous conspiracy theories. Trump, then the host of NBC's "Celebrity Apprentice," sat in the audience and glowered.

"It was fascinating and excruciating all at once," Christie, who also attended the dinner, writes of watching Obama's roast and Trump's reaction in his book, "Republican Rescue: Saving the Party from Truth Deniers, Conspiracy Theorists, and the Dangerous Policies of Joe Biden."

"[Obama] never turned his eyes away from the man who'd been questioning his right to be president. He showed no mercy on Donald Trump."

Christie said Trump was furious after the event. Some have speculated that the evening of public humiliation helped fuel Trump's desire to run for president four years later.

"I spoke to Donald after the dinner," Christie said. "He was pissed off like I'd never seen him before. Just beside himself with fury."

In his book, Christie is critical of Trump's aggressive promotion of the birther conspiracy theory, which Trump pushed until September 2016, and writes that it "paved the way for wave after wave of other conspiracies to come, wild fantasies, far-fetched assertions, bizarre allegations, and outright lies."...


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I am surprised LoyalPhone has not emerged as the obvious countertech.


it has to have some reference to Trump like MAGAminutes.

has anyone every heard of Chubsey's Christmas? similar to Baby Shark just more evil.


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2021)

FBI Raids Home of Colorado MAGA County Clerk — and Lauren Boebert's Former Campaign Manager: Report


The FBI on Tuesday raided the homes of Mesa County, Colorado clerk Tina Peters and three associates, as part of its investigation into whether the MAGA-loving official was involved in an election security breach. “The FBI carried out a court-ordered search of Peters’ home in Mesa County early...



www.thenewcivilrightsmovement.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 17, 2021)

Marjorie Taylor Greene reveals how much she's accrued in fines over masks








Marjorie Taylor Greene reveals how much she's accrued in fines over masks - CNN Video


Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene, who has publicly cast doubt on and spread misinformation about the efficacy of Covid-19 vaccines, revealed Tuesday that she has not received the Covid-19 vaccine. She is now being fined over 60,000 for refusal of mask wearing on the senate floor.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene reveals how much she's accrued in fines over masks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she should be fined that much EVERY DAY she doesn't wear a mask on the floor...maybe that would shut the bitch up for a few minutes...but that would just give her more time to make ridiculous slide shows that only illustrate how ignorant she is, and how unqualified for her position


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 17, 2021)

Dumbass Horn head rioter gets 41 months.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)

Mercers Throw Steve Bannon Under the Bus in Election Probe


When the FEC started looking into Cambridge Analytica’s campaign work in 2016, a lawyer for billionaire backer Rebekah Mercer blamed Steve Bannon for any potential misdeeds.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mercers Throw Steve Bannon Under the Bus in Election Probe
> 
> 
> When the FEC started looking into Cambridge Analytica’s campaign work in 2016, a lawyer for billionaire backer Rebekah Mercer blamed Steve Bannon for any potential misdeeds.
> ...


this is leverage to get him to spill his guts on trump...use it


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 17, 2021)

Lauren Boebert is having an almost psychotic meltdown on the House floor right now, after the Feds raided the home of her former campaign manager last night. She knows how bad this is about to get for her.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Lauren Boebert is having an almost psychotic meltdown on the House floor right now, after the Feds raided the home of her former campaign manager last night. She knows how bad this is about to get for her.


LMAO!

i just heard a radio ad for Tanner Gun show coming to Pueblo this weekend with special guest, Lauren Qbert.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is leverage to get him to spill hid guts on trump...use it


Make no mistake, they have these assholes by the balls if they want em. Trump has committed hundreds of crimes in plain sight FFS and the newspapers have even proved them! Donald was the center of many conspiracies, to know him was to criminally conspire with him, he had several conspiracies going at the same time trying to retain power in 2020. The 1/6 insurrection was just one of them, there was also pressuring election officials and conspiring with DeJoy to fuck up the USPS and mail in vote. Oh don't forget Stormy Daniels and Michael Cohen doing time for Donald's crime, they have him cold there with his buddy Peckerhead as a witness and his signature on documents.

I'm sure Garland knows NY is gonna put Donald away for life and make the whole point of charging him federally moot. That way it was a state doing Donald, not Joe and the feds, makes it harder for them to claim it was political revenge, it was about business and taxes, not politics. Also if Donald is doing federal time he can be pardoned by a republican president, not so in NY. Plus there's the benefit that he'll be doing time in a NY state maximum security prison, they say federal time is much easier with better conditions. They are taking their time nailing his ass and the longer they take, the closer to the election it is, Donald is useful, he is keeping the republicans from reorganizing, moving on and selecting new leaders, he is also vacuuming up all the small donor money. When he goes to court the freaking out and panicking will begin in earnest and will become more intense as his day of doom approaches. He will use everything and everyone he can to squirm out of it, including using up what's left of the republican party as he wipes his ass with them on his way to prison.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> LMAO!
> 
> i just heard a radio ad for Tanner Gun show coming to Pueblo this weekend with special guest, Lauren Qbert.











The FBI raided the home of a Colorado elections official accused of leaking data that appeared on a QAnon forum


Tina Peters is accused of leaking information that was later shared on Ron Watkins' Telegram forum. She says she's a victim of government persecution.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Nov 17, 2021)

*Watchdog finds no money has flowed out of agency tasked by Trump admin to fight pandemic*
The Trump administration in May 2020 ordered the International Development Finance Corporation (DFC) to distribute $100 million in loans of Pentagon funds through the CARES Act to “finance the domestic production of strategic resources needed to respond to the COVID-19 outbreak, and to strengthen any relevant domestic medical supply chains,” according to DFC’s website.

As part of that effort, companies were prompted to apply for loans for projects that would help generate goods and services that were needed during the pandemic and “sustain industries critical to the healthcare and public health sector.”

According to a new report from the Government Accountability Office (GAO), since the Pentagon-funded loan program started in June 2020, the DFC has not allocated any money, despite receiving 178 applications within that time frame.
The portal for the agency’s loan applications has been paused, according to NBC News, and its ability to make loans related to the pandemic reportedly expires on March 26.

NBC News also noted that Adam Boehler, who was for a short time a college roommate of former President Trump’s son-in-law and adviser Jared Kushner, headed the DFC from fall 2019 through Jan. 20, the day Trump left office. The agency was established in 2018 to help oversee private investments for government-funded projects in the developing world.

The GAO said the DFC informed it that the loan review process had been taking longer than expected, which prompted the group to revise its procedures and start prioritizing applications for medical-related projects.

Specifically, the agency said it had a difficult time trying to review the complex proposals, some of which required environmental assessments, according to NBC News.
Chelsa Kenney, the author of the GAO report, told the network that the absence of loans generated an “expectations gap” when it came to performance. She also said that she believes the agency has narrowed the pool of 175 applications down to eight but funds have still not been allocated.








Watchdog finds no money has flowed out of agency tasked by Trump admin to fight pandemic


A government watchdog issued a report on Wednesday that found an agency tasked by the Trump administration with helping fight the pandemic has not allocated any of the $100 million it was…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/582006-trump-gives-mcconnell-insult-filled-ultimatum-on-biden-agenda
i'd like to grab mcconnell by the turkey wattle and smack the fuck out of him...but he's no fool.
he knows when to bail out, and he's doing it relatively gracefully, creating plausible deniability for himself.
" I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past, I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the trump has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain. "


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)

No interns in prison Matt, unless ya want him for a cell mate.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Matt Gaetz said his office is open to hiring Kyle Rittenhouse as a congressional intern if he's 'interested in helping the country in additional ways'


A 12-member jury is deliberating whether Rittenhouse is guilty of five felony charges including first-degree homicide.




news.yahoo.com





*Matt Gaetz said his office is open to hiring Kyle Rittenhouse as a congressional intern if he's 'interested in helping the country in additional ways'*


Matt Gaetz said on Wednesday that he thought Kyle Rittenhouse would make a good congressional intern.
"We may reach out to him and see if he'd be interested in helping the country in additional ways," Gaetz said of Rittenhouse.
A jury is currently deliberating if Rittenhouse is guilty of five felonies, including first-degree homicide.
Florida congressman Matt Gaetz said he thought Kyle Rittenhouse would make a good congressional intern and said he may contact him to make the job offer happen if he's "interested."

In an interview on Newsmax on Wednesday, Gaetz spoke up in defense of Rittenhouse, saying he deserved a "not guilty" verdict even as a 12-person jury continues to deliberate the verdict.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)

At least 10 Republicans who were at the rally that preceded the Capitol riot won elections earlier this month. 2 political experts explain how and why.


While most have denied breaching the Capitol, their victories offer insight into the state of the Republican party, and where it may be headed.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No interns in prison Matt, unless ya want him for a cell mate.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Gaetz. Rittenhouse would be a very fine Republican and will fit in nicely with the other pieces of shit in the party.


----------



## printer (Nov 18, 2021)

*Youngkin says education can be a winning issue for Republicans*
Youngkin, speaking to attendees at the annual Republican Governors Association meeting in Phoenix, said that while polls rank education as a non-important issue, it is currently at the top of mind for voters.

“The polls kept telling us that education was the seventh or eighth or ninth most important issue,” Youngkin said, according to The Associated Press. “Let me tell you, it is the top issue right now, and Republicans across the country can own this topic."

The former CEO of a private equity firm turned politician bested former Virginia Gov. Terry McAuliffe (D) in the contentious gubernatorial race earlier this month, shocking many considering the commonwealth had been reliably blue in the 2016 and 2020 presidential elections.

A key part of McAuliffe’s campaign focused on the issue of education and school curricula, emphasizing that parents should play a role in deciding what their children learn in the classroom. One of his slogans was “parents matter.”

Other Republicans seem to agree with that path strategy. Rep. Jim Banks (R-Ind.), the chairman of the conservative Republican Study Committee, wrote in a memo after the gubernatorial race that the GOP “can and must become the party of parents.”

Youngkin also won by keeping a distance from former President Trump while supporting and touting his policies that are popular among GOP voters. The nominee accepted the former president’s endorsement, but the two never campaigned in person together.

The incoming governor on Wednesday said that while the Republican Party has “historically been a bit on our heels” when it comes to the issue of education, GOP candidates can now win races by advocating for “strong schools that teach our children how to excel, not watering down the curriculum, a school where parents have a say in what their children are being taught,” according to the AP.








Youngkin says education can be a winning issue for Republicans


Virginia Gov.-elect Glenn Youngkin (R) on Wednesday said education can be a winning issue for Republicans in future elections after the political newcomer turned his focus on schools and won t…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 18, 2021)

MAGA Election Clerk Accused of Not Counting Ballots in Local Races


Before she was the subject of an FBI investigation, Stop the Steal diehard Tina Peters oversaw elections where ballots went uncounted or got lost in unsecured drop boxes.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Nov 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5031106


Looks like Perjurie gan Greene leads the pack.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 18, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Looks like Perjurie gan Greene leads the pack.


The race isn’t over yet.


----------



## printer (Nov 18, 2021)

*Hawley lifts hold on Biden's pick for NATO envoy, teeing up confirmation*
Hawley had exercised a hold on Julianne Smith, requiring the majority leader to dedicate hours or days of floor time to force a recorded vote that could otherwise be achieved with a relatively quick voice vote.

Hawley said in a statement to The Hill that he lifted his hold following a letter sent by Smith to the senator pledging to press NATO allies to increase their defense spending.
“The two percent pledge made by NATO allies at Wales in 2014 is no longer sufficient. Today’s security environment is far worse than the one that confronted us in 2014, and our allies must increase defense spending accordingly. Julianne Smith recognizes that need and has committed to push our allies to beyond the Wales commitment,” Hawley said in the statement.

The Missouri senator has holds on at least five other nominees, all for leadership positions in the State Department and one leadership position in the Department of Defense. Hawley has called for the resignations of Secretary of State Antony Blinken, Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin and National Security Adviser Jake Sullivan over their handling of the U.S. pullout of Afghanistan in exchange for lifting the holds.

Having the U.S. Ambassador to NATO confirmed in the position is viewed as a national security imperative amid increasing Russian aggression — including Moscow’s buildup of troops on the border of Ukraine, concerns over maintaining delivery of natural gas, ongoing malicious cyber activity and the Kremlin’s support for Belarus’s illegitimate president Alexander Lukashenko and his campaign to destabilize Europe by funneling refugees from the Middle East over Poland’s border.

Democratic lawmakers and some Republicans are frustrated with the holds on Biden’s nominees. Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) has a blanket hold on all of Biden’s State Department nominees over his opposition to the administration’s Russia policy.

This amounts to about 50 people and that can potentially include Smith. Cruz has lifted specific holds before and said he would not exercise a hold on Biden’s nominee for ambassador to China.








Hawley lifts hold on Biden’s pick for NATO envoy, teeing up confirmation


Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) on Thursday said he would remove his objections against President Biden’s pick for ambassador to NATO, lifting a key stumbling block in allowing her confirmation vote to pr…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 18, 2021)

New audit reveals that Iowa's Republican Governor Kim Reynolds improperly funneled $450,000 of federal COVID-19 relief funds to pay the salaries of her staff members and then concealed it by routing it through DHS.


----------



## printer (Nov 19, 2021)

*RNC chair contradicts Trump: 'Biden won the election'*
"Painfully, Joe Biden won the election and it's very painful to watch. He's the president. We know that," McDaniel told reporters at a Christian Science Monitor breakfast in Washington. 

McDaniel said that there were "lots of problems" with last year's presidential election. 
"We have to show our voters we are putting processes in place that will ensure the election is fair and transparent," she said. 
The RNC created a "Committee on Election Integrity" in February. 

McDaniel also touted the importance of Trump to the party when it comes to getting voters to the ballot box.

"If he left the party, Republicans would lose. He has built our party. He has added a new base," she said. 
When asked about 2024 and what role Trump, who has regularly floated but not confirmed another White House bid, could end up playing, McDaniel repeatedly pivoted back to next year's midterms. 

"I think every Republican right now should be talking about 2022. I'm not talking about anything else other than what Biden is doing to destroy our country: high gas prices, an open border, an opioid crisis," she said. 








RNC chair contradicts Trump: ‘Biden won the election’


Republican National Committee (RNC) Chairwoman Ronna McDaniel on Thursday acknowledged President Biden’s electoral victory over former President Trump, marking the first time she has explicit…




thehill.com





Look who is fishing for a new job.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2021)

printer said:


> *Hawley lifts hold on Biden's pick for NATO envoy, teeing up confirmation*
> Hawley had exercised a hold on Julianne Smith, requiring the majority leader to dedicate hours or days of floor time to force a recorded vote that could otherwise be achieved with a relatively quick voice vote.
> 
> Hawley said in a statement to The Hill that he lifted his hold following a letter sent by Smith to the senator pledging to press NATO allies to increase their defense spending.
> ...


so what happens if someone shoots hawley in the head? just wondering....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2021)

printer said:


> "If he left the party, Republicans would lose. He has built our party. He has added a new base," she said.


he's built a party of lunatics, with a base of the lowest, uneducated, hateful, bigoted, racist pieces of shit in the entire country. republicans should be proud...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what happens if someone shoots hawley in the head? just wondering....


The Senate’s average IQ jumps 5 points.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 19, 2021)

Lauren Boebert click it.






damn! she's fvcked up.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what happens if someone shoots hawley in the head? just wondering....


he's going to need to be pardoned for his part in 1/6 bet you he starts being a good boy and helpful..there's always the first rat that realizes just how much shit he's in.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 19, 2021)

printer said:


> *RNC chair contradicts Trump: 'Biden won the election'*
> "Painfully, Joe Biden won the election and it's very painful to watch. He's the president. We know that," McDaniel told reporters at a Christian Science Monitor breakfast in Washington.
> 
> McDaniel said that there were "lots of problems" with last year's presidential election.
> ...


i'm not really sure i care what she thinks; we're moving forward with reality.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)

*Man Who Pushed ‘Dead Voter’ Fraud Claims Turned Out To Be Fraudster Himself*





It sounded like an awful story of a grieving widower having to deal with attempted voter fraud. And it became part of the Trump team's talking points in their bid to undermine the election results. But then we found out who did it…


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)

Now, after they sack his ass, they need to bust it as well, he's a crooked several times over.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden Surprises With USPS Board Shake-Up; Key DeJoy Allies To Be Replaced*





Rep. Raja Krishnamoorthi talks with Rachel Maddow about the unexpected announcement that President Joe Biden intends to nominate two new members of the U.S. Postal Service board, removing key allies of Trump postmaster general Louis DeJoy, and likely setting the stage for his replacement.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)

Biden nominates new chair for Postal Service Board, ousts DeJoy's allies


Biden nominated Daniel Tangherlini, a Democrat, to replace board Chair Ron Bloom, whose term is expiring. Bloom is also a Democrat, but has been a key ally of Louis DeJoy's.




www.npr.org


----------



## printer (Nov 20, 2021)

*Risch dismayed with fellow GOP senators' blockade on Biden diplomatic picks*
Risch, the top Republican on the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, said the stalling of 51 diplomats awaiting full Senate approval is a "political matter."

“I have been a critic of this since I started on the Foreign Relations Committee,” Risch said during a discussion at the Halifax International Security Forum in Canada, according to Politico. “I was a governor. I understand you have to have a team in place in order to govern.”

Republican senators, including Sens. Ted Cruz (Texas) and Josh Hawley (Mo.), have slowed down the nomination process of ambassadors and senior appointees for foreign policy positions on the Senate floor. Rules of the U.S. Senate allow any one senator to stop bills, nominations and appointments.

Hawley slow-walked the nominee process because he is critical of Biden's chaotic Afghanistan withdrawal, and he has since called for the resignation of the secretary of State and secretary of Defense. Cruz is holding out because he is critical of Biden for not imposing sanctions on the Nord Stream 2, a natural gas pipeline from Russia to Germany that will benefit Russian President Vladimir Putin.

"I've made clear to every State Department official, to every state department nominee, that I will place holds on these nominees unless and until the Biden administration follows the law and stops this pipeline and imposes the sanctions," Cruz wrote on his website.








Risch dismayed with fellow GOP senators’ blockade on Biden diplomatic picks


Sen. James Risch (R-Idaho) criticized his party and fellow senators for blocking passage of President Biden’s foreign policy picks.Risch, the top Republican on the Senate Forei…




thehill.com





Who elected these guys President?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2021)

printer said:


> *Risch dismayed with fellow GOP senators' blockade on Biden diplomatic picks*
> Risch, the top Republican on the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, said the stalling of 51 diplomats awaiting full Senate approval is a "political matter."
> 
> “I have been a critic of this since I started on the Foreign Relations Committee,” Risch said during a discussion at the Halifax International Security Forum in Canada, according to Politico. “I was a governor. I understand you have to have a team in place in order to govern.”
> ...


holds were originally intended to allow a senator more time to consider legislation that directly effected their state or that their state had some vested interest in. they were never intended to be weaponized as has happened. the simple solution would be to drop the unanimous consent to consider rule and go with a certain percentage being required to approve consideration of legislation or appointees, thereby removing the partisan weaponization that does nothing but waste valuable time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2021)

Parents protesting 'critical race theory' identify a new target: Mental health programs


Groups have voiced opposition to suicide prevention programs, mental health coordinators and social emotional learning, claiming they are being used to indoctrinate students.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 21, 2021)

Dirty Dollars Part 2


Accused money launderers secretly moved millions into America to buy steel mills — while elected leaders helped them fend off U.S. regulators and foreign competitors. Left in the wake: hazardous waste and injured workers



newsinteractive.post-gazette.com


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Dirty Dollars Part 2
> 
> 
> Accused money launderers secretly moved millions into America to buy steel mills — while elected leaders helped them fend off U.S. regulators and foreign competitors. Left in the wake: hazardous waste and injured workers
> ...


I hope there is a nationwide seizure of all these crooks shell purchases.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 21, 2021)

Manchin will show this week he is really a member of the GOP.


----------



## printer (Nov 21, 2021)

*GOP senator: Decisions on bills not made based on if it hurts or helps Trump or Biden*
North Dakota Sen. Kevin Cramer (R) said on Sunday he doesn’t make decisions on proposed legislation based on whether it hurts or helps President Biden or former President Trump. 
During an appearance on NBC’s “Meet The Press,” host Chuck Todd asked Cramer about him being the subject of recent attacks from Trump for his support of Biden’s infrastructure bill. 

“I don't make my decision on legislation based on whether it hurts or helps Donald Trump or whether it hurts or helps Joe Biden,” Cramer told Todd. 
“Unfortunately, right now, a lot of the rhetoric is centered around, as much as anything, 'This gave Joe Biden a victory.' Whether he gets a victory or not, I happen to believe that every transaction Washington -- not every transaction in Washington requires a loser.” 

Trump recently attacked Republican lawmakers including Senate Minority leader Mitch McConnell (R-K.Y.) for supporting and voting for Biden’s infrastructure package. 

Cramer explained that since he’s a member of the House Transportation and Infrastructure Committee, he “helped write a good part of this bill,” adding he had a “healthy conversation” with Trump about the legislation. 

“I was advocating for it long before Mr. McConnell announced his support for it. So he didn't induce me in any way,” Cramer told Todd. “President Trump and I had a pretty healthy conversation about it after a previous national television appearance where I talked about the merits of the bill.”








GOP senator: Decisions on bills not made based on if they hurt or help Trump or Biden


North Dakota Sen. Kevin Cramer (R) said on Sunday that he doesn’t make decisions on proposed bills based on whether they hurt or help President Biden or former President Trump.&…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2021)

*Another voter fraud accusation blows up in GOP's face*
*The mysterious case of a Nevada woman's vote in the 2020 election, three years after her death, is now solved. The fraud was committed by a Republican.*


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 21, 2021)

Republicans claim that dead people voted in the 2020 election A few did. Perpetrators include a GOP official, a GOP businessman, 2 Trump supporters, one of whom allegedly murdered his wife and voted on her behalf THREE years after her death Every GOP accusation is a confession


----------



## printer (Nov 21, 2021)

*Rep. McCarthy: Biden Admin Proves Big Gov't Socialism 'Isn't Working'*
House Minority Leader Rep. Kevin McCarthy, R-Calif., on Sunday declared the Biden administration is proving that “big government socialism isn’t working.”

In an interview on Fox News’ “Sunday Morning Futures,” McCarthy — who last week delivered an 8-hour, 32-minute attack on the Build Back Better Bill, delaying a vote on it — the longest speech in House-floor history — said the lessons from a year of “one-party rule” are clear.

“What we really found was … big government socialism isn't working,” he said. “It is not working when we have the highest inflation in 31 years. These gas prices — the big government cripples American industry but begs OPEC and Russia to produce more. When our military is focused on woke-ism instead of defeating and winning and keeping up with China. We watched our attorney general now in a big government socialism, turns and goes after parents. … that's what drove me to keep talking [against the Build Back Better bill]. So the American people could understand.”

The speech, however, didn’t stop the advance of the nearly $2 trillion social spending bill, which was approved early Friday.

On Sunday McCarthy stood firm.

“We know that the president and the Democrats have been lying to us all along, saying the bill was paid for,” he said. “Even if you listen to the chief of staff who would brag that this bill is bigger than the New Deal, that they are spending more than America spent to win World War II. But why? For bigger government. This is what happens when you have one-party rule.”

The legislation is among the most expensive in years — and is similarly astounding in its reach, It rewrites tax, health care, environment, education, housing and other policies, shoring up low- and middle-income families, helping the elderly and combating climate change.

“It's a socialist wing of the Democratic Party that have taken over,” McCarthy said. “Never before in American history has a bill so big gone through. That's the worst part about it simply does not work when the government of the majority party wants to hire 87,000 new IRS agents to pay for this bill,” he added referring to the Biden plan to add more agents. 

“If you think they're just going after millionaires, you are wrong. Anyone who spends $28 a day,” he claimed. “The IRS is going to be spying on what you are doing.”








Rep. McCarthy: Biden Admin Proves Big Gov't Socialism 'Isn't Working'


House Minority Leader Rep. Kevin McCarthy, R-Calif., on Sunday declared the Biden administration is proving that "big government socialism isn't working."




www.newsmax.com





"Socialism isn't working."

Well at least he avoided the "C" word. Funny socialism isn't working (inflation after a pandemic, gas prices which are cause by global prices), and the Socialist Bill has not even been signed into law.


----------



## printer (Nov 21, 2021)

*New GOP weed approach: Feds must ‘get out of the way’*
Nearly half of Republican voters support federally decriminalizing cannabis, and GOP lawmakers are now beginning to reflect their constituents’ view by increasingly supporting broad legalization at the state and federal level. 

“We need the federal government just to get out of the way,” said Rep. Nancy Mace (R-S.C.), who introduced the first Republican bill in Congress to decriminalize marijuana this past week and pointed to more than 70 percent of Americans supporting the idea.

Stronger Republican involvement could hasten a snowball effect on Capitol Hill, where Democrats lead the charge on decriminalization but lack results. It could also chip away at Democrats’ ability to use cannabis legalization to excite progressives and younger voters as the midterms approach.

Earlier this year, North Dakota’s GOP-dominated House passed a marijuana legalization bill introduced by two Republican lawmakers — the first adult-use legalization bill to pass in a Republican-dominated chamber. And Mace's bill marks the first time a Republican has proposed federal legislation to decriminalize cannabis, expunge certain cannabis convictions and tax and regulate the industry.

As Republicans wade into the weed group chat, they are bringing their principles, constituents and special interest groups. When Mace introduced her bill on a freezing day on the House triangle, she was surrounded at the podium not by Drug Policy Alliance and the National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws, but by veterans groups, medical marijuana parents, cannabis industry lobbyists and Koch-backed Americans For Prosperity.

Many GOP proposals include lower taxes and a less regulatory approach than Democratic-led bills, while often maintaining elements popular among most voters, like the expungement of nonviolent cannabis convictions.

Deep divisions remain within the Republican Party, however. After Mace announced her bill, the South Carolina GOP was quick to condemn it — saying they were "unequivocally" against Mace's bill. "Since this will have widespread negative impacts, from rising crime, violence, and mental health issues in children, I think it’s a safe bet to say most Republicans will be against it too,” South Carolina GOP Chair Drew McKissick said in a statement. 

But Republicans are one step closer to reaching a compromise with Democrats on the issue — if Democrats are willing to negotiate.








New GOP weed approach: Feds must ‘get out of the way’


Republicans from statehouses to Congress are pushing legalization bills.




www.politico.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 22, 2021)

Meltdown at fox …..


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 22, 2021)

Trump-backed Senate candidate to suspend campaign after losing custody of children


A Trump-backed United States Senate candidate is suspending his campaign after losing custody of his children after his estranged wife leveled shocking allegations of abuse against him.Politico reports that Pennsylvania Senate hopeful Sean Parnell suspended his campaign shortly after losing the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump-backed Senate candidate to suspend campaign after losing custody of children
> 
> 
> A Trump-backed United States Senate candidate is suspending his campaign after losing custody of his children after his estranged wife leveled shocking allegations of abuse against him.Politico reports that Pennsylvania Senate hopeful Sean Parnell suspended his campaign shortly after losing the...
> ...


He needs to call Trump for advice...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 23, 2021)

Grand Master Trumptard gets honorary “ black belt “ in martial arts ( higher than chuck norris no less ) 

Enjoy the freakshow ….


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 24, 2021)

Well here we go again …. Lunatic A Palooza event.
Gullible turkeys assemble !


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 24, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well here we go again …. Lunatic A Palooza event.
> Gullible turkeys assemble !
> 
> View attachment 5034515View attachment 5034516View attachment 5034517


It is kind of brilliant in a evil dick kind of way.

All those lonely people during the holiday weekend looking for some kind of connection might make some nice opportunities for radicalization/scamming.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It is kind of brilliant in a evil dick kind of way.
> 
> All those lonely people during the holiday weekend looking for some kind of connection might make some nice opportunities for radicalization/scamming.


Wouldn’t you already have to be radicalized if you thought this was a good way to spend thanksgiving?


----------



## Riddick65 (Nov 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It is kind of brilliant in a evil dick kind of way.
> 
> All those lonely people during the holiday weekend looking for some kind of connection might make some nice opportunities for radicalization/scamming.


Can't they just watch porn?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 24, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463479472456413187


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 24, 2021)

Wow …. Another Repub Retard dissing on the handicapped ( cawthorn / he’s a piece of shit anyways ) .

The clown show continues……


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463310584003411973


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 24, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wow …. Another Repub Retard dissing on the handicapped ( cawthorn / he’s a piece of shit anyways ) .
> 
> The clown show continues……
> 
> ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2021)

Roger is gonna have big legal bills soon and bigger trouble in court, the 1/6 committee wants to talk to him too and that can be legally expensive. Legal bills for the kind of shit Stone is in can range into the millions, I believe it cost Scooter Libby $14 million in lawyers fees before Bush commuted his sentence. Many of these assholes who are not rich will be ruined for life and even some who are well off might be cleaned out trying to stay out of prison. Even if they don't end up indicted or in prison, it's still legally very expensive to have the courts and congress breathing down yer neck.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 








Roger Stone Answers DOJ Tax Suit. Surprise: He Blames Robert Mueller.


The Trump whisperer says that Meuller’s prosecution “nearly bankrupted” him, even though the new case against him centers on charges that largely predate his earlier trial.




www.thedailybeast.com





*Roger Stone Answers DOJ Tax Suit. Surprise: He Blames Robert Mueller.*

*STONE COLD STUNNER
The Trump whisperer says that Meuller’s prosecution “nearly bankrupted” him, even though the new case against him centers on charges that largely predate his earlier trial.*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Roger is gonna have big legal bills soon and bigger trouble in court, the 1/6 committee wants to talk to him too and that can be legally expensive. Legal bills for the kind of shit Stone is in can range into the millions, I believe it cost Scooter Libby $14 million in lawyers fees before Bush commuted his sentence. Many of these assholes who are not rich will be ruined for life and even some who are well off might be cleaned out trying to stay out of prison. Even if they don't end up indicted or in prison, it's still legally very expensive to have the courts and congress breathing down yer neck.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


fuck, you scared me for a minute....WTF DID I DO NOW?


----------



## printer (Nov 25, 2021)

*Marjorie Taylor Greene introduces bill to award Congressional Gold Medal to Rittenhouse*
Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) introduced a bill on Tuesday to award Kyle Rittenhouse the Congressional Gold Medal for "protecting the community of Kenosha, Wisconsin, during a Black Lives Matter (BLM) riot on August 25, 2020."

The Congressional Gold Medal is the highest honor Congress can award an individual or institution. It is highly unlikely the bill will go anywhere in the Democratic-controlled House and Senate, and it has no co-sponsors. 

"Kyle Rittenhouse deserves to be remembered as a hero who defended his community, protected businesses, and acted lawfully in the face of lawlessness. I’m proud to file this legislation to award Kyle Rittenhouse a Congressional Gold Medal," Greene said in a statement to The Hill.
Conservatives have praised the jury’s not guilty verdict in a trial that has divided the nation along partisan lines, embracing the argument that Rittenhouse was acting in self-defense and intended to protect local businesses.

A spokesperson for Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.), who has offered Rittenhouse an internship with his office, told The Washington Post in response to Greene's bill, “We are concerned that awarding Kyle with a Congressional Gold Medal will give him a big head during the internship with our office.”
Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) also offered Rittenhouse an internship following the verdict. And former President Trump said on Tuesday that Rittenhouse visited him at his resort in Florida shortly after being found not guilty. 








Marjorie Taylor Greene introduces bill to award Congressional Gold Medal to Rittenhouse


Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) introduced a bill on Tuesday to award Kyle Rittenhouse the Congressional Gold Medal for “protecting the community of Kenosha, Wisconsin, during a…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

printer said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene introduces bill to award Congressional Gold Medal to Rittenhouse*
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) introduced a bill on Tuesday to award Kyle Rittenhouse the Congressional Gold Medal for "protecting the community of Kenosha, Wisconsin, during a Black Lives Matter (BLM) riot on August 25, 2020."
> 
> The Congressional Gold Medal is the highest honor Congress can award an individual or institution. It is highly unlikely the bill will go anywhere in the Democratic-controlled House and Senate, and it has no co-sponsors.
> ...


just more republican fuckery. let's be the country that gives a murderer a medal for murdering people...
if this passes, if they give this douche bag murderer a medal, someone will kill him over it. Greene is just signing his death warrant, there are a lot of people who would already kill him if they thought they could get away with it, let's just add to their anger...another supremely stupid idea from a supremely stupid woman.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> let's be the country that gives a murderer a medal


or we can give rush limbarf one for being a felony drug smuggler.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 25, 2021)

printer said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene introduces bill to award Congressional Gold Medal to Rittenhouse*
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) introduced a bill on Tuesday to award Kyle Rittenhouse the Congressional Gold Medal for "protecting the community of Kenosha, Wisconsin, during a Black Lives Matter (BLM) riot on August 25, 2020."
> 
> The Congressional Gold Medal is the highest honor Congress can award an individual or institution. It is highly unlikely the bill will go anywhere in the Democratic-controlled House and Senate, and it has no co-sponsors.
> ...


these are the same morons that think trump received the Nobel prize instead of just being nominated for it.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck, you scared me for a minute....WTF DID I DO NOW?


Yeah not Roger Stoned, youre safe


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 25, 2021)

printer said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene introduces bill to award Congressional Gold Medal to Rittenhouse*
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) introduced a bill on Tuesday to award Kyle Rittenhouse the Congressional Gold Medal for "protecting the community of Kenosha, Wisconsin, during a Black Lives Matter (BLM) riot on August 25, 2020."
> 
> The Congressional Gold Medal is the highest honor Congress can award an individual or institution. It is highly unlikely the bill will go anywhere in the Democratic-controlled House and Senate, and it has no co-sponsors.
> ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 25, 2021)

Well Well Well …. Eric “ Babytard “ trump wants to sue 

#FuckTheTrumps



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463695557642399748


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 25, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


Marginal Trailer Queen strikes agin!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2021)

click for happy..from Denver with love.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well Well Well …. Eric “ Babytard “ trump wants to sue
> 
> #FuckTheTrumps
> 
> ...


when we get the whole story with these traitors this is going to be worse than the sausage making..i'm willing blabbermouth to get time.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 25, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> click for happy..from Denver with love.


The fact that this is obvious to 50+% but not 90+%
sort of illustrates the problem here.

Recall Qbert.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck, you scared me for a minute....WTF DID I DO NOW?


it can become very costly when you are a Trickster and your job is to muck things up. he thought Trump would be there to cover his legal.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The fact that this is obvious to 50+% but not 90+%
> sort of illustrates the problem here.
> 
> Recall Qbert.


we have Righties of all sizes and shapes of racist, bigots on Western Slope- that's the problem..she's from that side of Colorado. That's why Colorado is Purple even though it's Blue some of them escape and come to to Eastern Slope; we have to beat them back. we just had elections in November and the three conservative measures on the ballot were voted down in spectacular fashion.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 25, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> we have Righties of all sizes and shapes of racist, bigots on Western Slope- that's the problem..she's from that side of Colorado.


Probably much like the desert here. I’ve heard things (crazy eyes) bad things.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it can become very costly when you are a Trickster and your job is to muck things up. he thought Trump would be there to cover his legal.


you still sound like you're talking about me, except for trump being there to cover my legal costs...


----------



## printer (Nov 25, 2021)

"Only in America you say?"

Nah..

*Female Doctor Who robs boys of role models, claims Tory MP
A Tory MP has linked young men turning to crime to women playing traditionally male roles in TV and film.*
Nick Fletcher said "female replacements" in shows like Doctor Who were robbing boys of good role models.
The only characters they had to look up to were gangsters the Krays and Tommy Shelby from Peaky Blinders, he said.
"Is there any wonder we are seeing so many young men committing crime?," he asked MPs taking part in a debate on International Men's Day.

His comments were met with surprise by Labour Party chair Anneliese Dodds, who said she thought she had "misheard" him.
The reason boys turned to a life of crime was "far more complex" than "who should be the next 007", she added.

He said there had been a "creeping narrative that males have it easy, life is a breeze and they have nothing to complain about".
But, he added: "It is clear that life is tough for many men and young boys, and many of our boys in schools are far from privileged."
He attacked the phrase "toxic masculinity" - used to describe the pressure on men to stick to traditional views of how they should act - saying it "vilified" men and led them to feeling "worthless".

And then he turned to the "cultural sphere", claiming it shared the blame for rises in male violence.

But he said it went further than 007, adding: "In recent years we have seen Doctor Who, Ghostbusters, Luke Skywalker, the Equaliser, all replaced by women, and men are left with the Krays and Tommy Shelby.
"Is there any wonder we are seeing so many young men committing crime?"

The MP added: "I did not link a Dr Who being female to crime being committed by men - in fact, I was making a statement that boys and young men also need positive role models within the media, just as women do." 








Female Doctor Who robs boys of role models, claims Tory MP


MP Nick Fletcher suggests boys are turning to crime because male characters tend to be criminals.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

printer said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene introduces bill to award Congressional Gold Medal to Rittenhouse*
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) introduced a bill on Tuesday to award Kyle Rittenhouse the Congressional Gold Medal for "protecting the community of Kenosha, Wisconsin, during a Black Lives Matter (BLM) riot on August 25, 2020."
> 
> The Congressional Gold Medal is the highest honor Congress can award an individual or institution. It is highly unlikely the bill will go anywhere in the Democratic-controlled House and Senate, and it has no co-sponsors.
> ...


Never happen
"Per committee rules, legislation bestowing a Congressional Gold Medal upon a recipient must be co-sponsored by two-thirds of the membership of both the House of Representatives and the Senate before their respective committees—the House Committee on Financial Services and the Senate Committee on Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs—will consider it."
2/3 of the house or the senate either one will never agree to this shit, the republicans would have to have a truly overwhelming majority in both for this bullshit to get a pass. If that ever happens, we'll have a lot more serious shit to deal with than giving murderers a medal


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Congressional_Gold_Medal_recipients

adding kyle rittenhouse to this list will be a slap in the face to all those on it. they do not deserve having to share their place in history with a repulsive murderer


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 25, 2021)

And that's why the GOP want to do it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 25, 2021)

The GOP long ago decided they didn't want to govern, they want to rule and have slowly worked toward that goal. If they can control enough states they will convene a constitutional convention and change a few key things that will bring about minority rule. That's been the long time plan till Stinky won the presidency and attempted a coup to stay in power. Looks like they have a new plan to subvert future elections and steal elections to take power, fucking fascists.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Never happen
> "Per committee rules, legislation bestowing a Congressional Gold Medal upon a recipient must be co-sponsored by two-thirds of the membership of both the House of Representatives and the Senate before their respective committees—the House Committee on Financial Services and the Senate Committee on Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs—will consider it."
> 2/3 of the house or the senate either one will never agree to this shit, the republicans would have to have a truly overwhelming majority in both for this bullshit to get a pass. If that ever happens, we'll have a lot more serious shit to deal with than giving murderers a medal


it's a holiday and she needs to stir up muck.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2021)

Malaria Trump’s stay in Cairo during her trip to Africa cost taxpayers $95,050. A spokesperson said Trump was in Cairo for six hours and didn’t actually spend the night at the hotel. But, let’s talk about the VP’s cookware she paid for herself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2021)

What exactly has gone wrong in America? Something made middle-aged white American men go desperately off the rails


Everyone has a pet theory or two about what has gone wrong in America. And by America I of course mean the United States of, discounting the other 34 countries of the Americas — which speaks to our exceptional self-centeredness, which might in fact be seen as one of the overarching reasons why...




www.rawstory.com





*What exactly has gone wrong in America? Something made middle-aged white American men go desperately off the rails*

Everyone has a pet theory or two about what has gone wrong in America. And by America I of course mean the United States of, discounting the other 34 countries of the Americas — which speaks to our exceptional self-centeredness, which might in fact be seen as one of the overarching reasons why the country has gone to pot. Not only do we harbor a fervent belief that we have nothing to learn from others, we barely comprehend that they exist.

With the Republican Party's platform morphing from obstruction to fascism (e.g., CPAC is planning a spring fling in authoritarian Hungary), citizens losing their minds over wearing masks and talking up anything but a safe and free vaccine in a deadly pandemic that has taken more American lives than were lost in our Civil War (in an era before doctors could do much more than use a saw), and school board members facing violent threats for supporting basic inclusion and diversity efforts in public schools — for many, the concept of American exceptionalism has been turned on its head.

One could easily contend, as was argued back in the day, that the country "went south" (literally) when it was first truly established because too much had to be given to the South to get the Constitution ratified. We are still suffering from those compromises, and still making them, to this day. America's hidden wound, as writer Wendell Berry termed it, our collective unwillingness to fully acknowledge our history of slavery, is now producing the bad-faith arguments about critical race theory being taught in public schools and the banning of books that address the history of slavery in this country. This wound may prove mortal.

In what I wish were a side note, I will mention the insightful — and unfortunately highly pertinent to our era — article entitled "Who Goes Nazi?" by Dorothy Thompson, published Harper's Magazine in 1941. If you've not read it, read it now, as if we were up against it. Because we are.

My few pet theories cannot compete with the increasingly bizarre QAnon-ish fantasies on the right, of which the less said the better. (I won't bother to link to anything. Anyway, as we know all too well now: Do your own research!)

While there is still time, while we enjoy what could be the final days of this little experiment in semi-representational democracy, let me put a few lesser theories forward, just for the record. Lesser theories, one might say, from my admittedly lesser mind.
more...


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What exactly has gone wrong in America? Something made middle-aged white American men go desperately off the rails
> 
> 
> Everyone has a pet theory or two about what has gone wrong in America. And by America I of course mean the United States of, discounting the other 34 countries of the Americas — which speaks to our exceptional self-centeredness, which might in fact be seen as one of the overarching reasons why...
> ...


the answer:






it's in the algorithm.

just read history and you'll see this shit has happened over and over and over. Anything you can point to today has a time in history when it happened before..what's made them over the top is the internet..they have access to technology they don't really understand or should need to use.

you don't go deer hunting with warheads.

also, our government has *allowed* them fly the Confederate flag, re-enactment? are you fvkcing kidding me? does Germany allow re-enactment? the Nazi flag? Nazism in general?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the militarization of internet trolls to catfish people online, but you are correct too. It is the militarized trolls that have the algorithms to show them exactly who and how to attack us in real time with maximum impact.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

here's how the trump camp celebrates a holiday that is supposed to be about reflecting on the good things that happened to you and your family and friends in the previous year...
https://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-dances-thanksgiving-turkey-bizarre-viral-video-joe-biden-1653478
doesn't surprise me that they turn a holiday about celebrating your family and friends into a hateful campaign video for a failed mussolini wannabe


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5036412


Waiiit. Isn’t santorum that foamy residue from (yeah that)?


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2021)

Quote of the day

"Let’s be honest, the reason Fox News/GOP is so pissed about Le Creuset is that we have a VP who thinks about feeding people rather than killing them. If we had a VP that bought a gun instead Jeanine Pirro would have climaxed on live TV."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2021)

Donald will be in prison by the 2022 election, much less 2024. NY, GA or the feds, take yer pick on who will prosecute his ass first. I'm betting on NY, no pardon possible there and they have enough to put him away for good, since his lunatic followers would pose a terrorist threat, it will be maximum security time too.

I dunno how these people overlook the indisputable fact that several jurisdictions, including the feds have Donald by the balls for serious crimes. If they let him walk it will be aiding and abetting his crimes and obstruction of justice, not just with the feds either. The fact is Donald is more useful running around lose, sowing division and discord among republicans, not allowing them to organize, or select leaders and he's taking all the small donor money the GOP house candidates depend on. Wait until he goes to court, he'll have them jumping through rings of fire and walking on hot coals before they lock him up.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








'Dangerous' Trump will disrupt coverage of the 2024 election: ABC's Karl


In an interview with Deadline, ABC White House correspondent Jonathan Karl predicted a Donald Trump run for the presidency in 2024 will present even more and new problems for reporters covering his third presidential bid, saying it will be one of the "greatest challenges" they will ever face.In...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Waiiit. Isn’t santorum that foamy residue from (yeah that)?


Here’s a towel, you have some Santorum on ya.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Here’s a towel, you have some Santorum on ya.


That towel better be warm and wet, Sailor


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

https://www.rawstory.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-2655843920/
HOW did this crazy ass bitch get elected? I've been to Georgia, they don't seem THAT stupid....was she running against a child molesting mime? a clone of hitler? satan himself?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-2655843920/
> HOW did this crazy ass bitch get elected? I've been to Georgia, they don't seem THAT stupid....was she running against a child molesting mime? a clone of hitler? satan himself?


“running against a mime” probably did.

those striped pinkos in black&white


----------



## printer (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a clone of hitler? satan himself?


Are those two really all that bad? I mean it is not like they are socialists. And when have either had bad press in the last 20 years?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

printer said:


> Are those two really all that bad? I mean it is not like they are socialists. And when have either had bad press in the last 20 years?


oh shiver


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

printer said:


> Are those two really all that bad? I mean it is not like they are socialists. And when have either had bad press in the last 20 years?


i find it kind of humorous that no one defends the mime...


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-2655843920/
> HOW did this crazy ass bitch get elected? I've been to Georgia, they don't seem THAT stupid....was she running against a child molesting mime? a clone of hitler? satan himself?


It's exactly as you'd expect from the 2020 election cycle 



> Eight others were running to be the Republican nominee in the state’s 14th Congressional District, one of the reddest in Georgia. During the primary, she posted an anti-Semitic tweet that Democratic megadonor George Soros, who is Jewish, was an “enemy of the people,” smirked through interviews about her Islamophobic social media posts, and used an AR-15 to obliterate a sign that read “socialism.” She won a runoff primary with 57 percent of the vote.











How Marjorie Taylor Greene Won, And Why Someone Like Her Can Win Again


Before Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene set off a metal detector outside the House chamber, lost her committee assignments, or hung a transphobic sign in the halls o…




fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> It's exactly as you'd expect from the 2020 election cycle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm honestly amazed she and her husband (imagine what a prize he must be...) managed to run a successful business, even if it was handed to them by her parents


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## printer (Nov 28, 2021)

Just an opinion piece but with some useful observations.

*GOP becoming a cult of know-nothings*
The Republican Party is becoming a cult. Its leaders are in thrall to Donald Trump, a defeated former president who refuses to acknowledge defeat. Its ideology is MAGA, Trump’s deeply divisive take on what Republicans assume to be unifying American values.

The party is now in the process of carrying out purges of heretics who do not worship Trump or accept all the tenets of MAGA. Conformity is enforced by social media, a relatively new institution with the power to marshal populist energy against critics and opponents.

What’s happening on the right in American politics is not exactly new. To understand it, you need to read a book published 50 years ago by Seymour Martin Lipset and Earl Raab, "The Politics of Unreason: Right-Wing Extremism in America, 1790-1970." Right-wing extremism, now embodied in Trump’s MAGA movement, dates back to the earliest days of the country.

The title of Lipset and Raab’s book was chosen carefully. Right-wing extremism is not about the rational calculation of interests. It’s about irrational impulses, which the authors identify as “status frustrations.” They write that “the political movements which have successfully appealed to status resentments have been irrational in character. [The movements] focus on attacking a scapegoat, which conveniently symbolizes the threat perceived by their supporters.”

The most common scapegoats have been minority ethnic or religious groups. In the 19th century, that meant Catholics, immigrants and even Freemasons. The Anti-Masonic Party, the Know Nothing Party and later the American Protective Association were major political forces. In the 20th century, the U.S. experienced waves of anti-immigrant sentiment. After World War II, anti-communism became the driving force behind McCarthyism in the 1950s and the Goldwater movement in the early 1960s (“Extremism in the defense of liberty is no vice”).

The roots of the current right-wing extremism lie in the late 1960s and 1970s, when Americans began to be polarized over values (race, ethnicity, sex, military intervention). Conflicts of interest (such as business versus labor) can be negotiated and compromised. Conflicts of values cannot. 

You see “the politics of unreason” in today’s right-wing extremism. While it remains true, as it has been for decades, that the wealthier you are, the more likely you are to vote Republican (that’s interests), what’s new today is that the better educated you are, the more likely you are to vote Democratic, at least among whites (that’s values, and it’s been driving white suburban voters with college degrees away from Trump’s “know-nothing” brand of Republicanism).

Oddly, religion has become a major force driving the current wave of right-wing extremism. Not religious affiliation (Protestant versus Catholic) but religiosity (regular churchgoers versus non-churchgoers). That’s not because of Trump’s religious appeal (he has none) but because of the Democratic Party’s embrace of secularism and the resulting estrangement of fundamentalist Protestants, observant Catholics and even orthodox Jews.

The Democratic Party today is defined by its commitment to diversity and inclusion. The party celebrates diversity in all its forms — racial, ethnic, religious and sexual. To Democrats, that’s the tradition of American pluralism — “E pluribus unum.” Republicans celebrate the “unum” more than the “pluribus” — we may come from diverse backgrounds, but we should all share the same “American values.”

One reason right-wing extremism is thriving in the Republican Party is that there is no figure in the party willing to lead the opposition to it. Polls of Republican voters show no other GOP figure even close to Trump’s level of support for the 2024 GOP presidential nomination. The only other Republican who seems interested in running is Gov. Larry Hogan of Maryland, who recently criticized “Trump cancel culture.”

If Trump does run in 2024, as he seems inclined to do, can he win?

It all depends on President Biden’s record. Right now, Biden’s popularity is not very high. In fact, Biden and Trump are about equally unpopular (Biden’s job approval is 52 to 43 percent negative, while Trump’s favorability is 54 to 41.5 percent negative). Biden will be 82 years old in 2024. If he doesn’t run, the Democrats will very likely nominate Vice President Harris. When a president doesn’t run for reelection, his party almost always nominates its most recent vice president, assuming they run (Richard Nixon in 1960, Hubert Humphrey in 1968, Walter Mondale in 1984, George H.W. Bush in 1988, Al Gore in 2000, Joe Biden in 2020). Democrats would be unlikely to deny a black woman the nomination. There is also some talk of Transportation Secretary Pete Buttigieg running if Biden doesn’t.

The 2024 election could be a rematch between Trump and Biden. Or a race between Trump and a black woman. Or between Trump and a gay man with a husband and children. Lee Drutman, a political scientist at the New America think tank, recently told The New York Times, “I have a hard time seeing how we have a peaceful 2024 election after everything that’s happened now. I don’t see the rhetoric turning down. I don’t see the conflicts going away. ... It’s hard to see how it gets better before it gets worse.”








GOP becoming a cult of know-nothings


The party is now in the process of carrying out purges of heretics who do not worship Trump or accept all the tenets of MAGA.




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 28, 2021)

Marjorie Taylor Greene rallies Republicans to shut down OSHA over 'communist tactics' on work safety


Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-GA) has called on Republicans to defund the Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) after she accused them of using "communist tactics" to mandate vaccines.In a tweet on Sunday, Greene lashed out at President Joe Biden's attempt to use OSHA to...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 28, 2021)

Republican caught denouncing vaccines to Fox News then supporting them to CNN just hours later


Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) was caught trying to pretend she's both for and against vaccines. In an interview with Fox News on Sunday, Mace told Jason Chaffetz she believed in "natural immunity." But just hours later, she had another story for CNN. "One of the things that the CDC has not done and no...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 29, 2021)

The escaped mental patient known as Lin Wood is now attacking Matt Gaetz and MTG, this qtard civil war could turn out to be quite entertaining.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The escaped mental patient known as Lin Wood is now attacking Matt Gaetz and MTG, this qtard civil war could turn out to be quite entertaining.


i wonder if there aren't some democratic influencers out there now, spreading real information, disguised as republican bullshit, to open a few eyes. the truth, couched in the right language, designed to appeal to magat conspiracy theorists, could do more damage to the republicans than an atomic bomb. "reveal" that key democrats are only pretending to believe in trumps bullshit, to "ride his coat tails"...."discover" that key pieces of disinformation are actually propaganda designed to milk more money out of gullible trump supporters...spread a rumor that the reason they don't want you to get the vaccine is that covid turns people into mindless, easily manipulated zombies, and that is exactly what the republicans want, followers who will do as told, when told...
turn their own weapons against them...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2021)

Former Pentagon chief Mark Esper sues to publish material in memoir


Esper and Trump were sharply divided over the use of the military during civil unrest in June 2020 following the killing of George Floyd.




www.nbcnews.com





*Former Pentagon chief Mark Esper sues to publish material in memoir*
*Esper and Trump were sharply divided over the use of the military during civil unrest in June 2020 following the killing of George Floyd.*

WASHINGTON — Former Defense Secretary Mark Esper claims in a lawsuit against the Defense Department that material is being improperly withheld from his use as he seeks to publish an “unvarnished and candid memoir” of his time in President Donald Trump’s Cabinet.

The lawsuit, which was filed Sunday in U.S. District Court in Washington, describes the memoir, “A Sacred Oath,” as an account of Esper’s tenure as Army secretary from 2017 to 2019 and his 18 months as defense secretary, which ended when Trump fired him in a tweet just days after the president lost his reelection bid.

The period in which Esper was Pentagon chief was “an unprecedented time of civil unrest, public health crises, growing threats abroad, Pentagon transformation, and a White House seemingly bent on circumventing the Constitution,” the lawsuit says.

Esper and Trump were sharply divided over the use of the military during civil unrest in June 2020 following the killing of George Floyd. Other issues led the president to believe Esper was not sufficiently loyal while Esper believed he was trying to keep the department apolitical. Firing a defense secretary after an election loss was unprecedented, but the opening allowed Trump to install loyalists in top Pentagon positions as he continued to dispute his election loss.

The lawsuit contends that “significant text” in the memoir, scheduled for publication by William Morrow in May, is being improperly held under the guise of classification and that Esper maintains it contains no classified information. The suit notes that Esper is restricted by his secrecy agreements from authorizing publication without Pentagon approval, or face possible civil and criminal liability.

The lawsuit quotes from a letter Esper sent to Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin criticizing the review process. He wrote that he had been asked not to quote Trump and others in meetings, not to describe conversations he had with Trump, and not to use certain verbs or nouns when describing historical events.

The letter describes other problematic subjects and says some 60 pages of the manuscript contained redactions at one point. Agreeing to all of those redactions would result in “a serious injustice to important moments in history that the American people need to know and understand,” Esper wrote.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder if there aren't some democratic influencers out there now, spreading real information, disguised as republican bullshit, to open a few eyes. the truth, couched in the right language, designed to appeal to magat conspiracy theorists, could do more damage to the republicans than an atomic bomb. "reveal" that key democrats are only pretending to believe in trumps bullshit, to "ride his coat tails"...."discover" that key pieces of disinformation are actually propaganda designed to milk more money out of gullible trump supporters...spread a rumor that the reason they don't want you to get the vaccine is that covid turns people into mindless, easily manipulated zombies, and that is exactly what the republicans want, followers who will do as told, when told...
> turn their own weapons against them...


I really hope so.

It wouldn't be that hard to do. But at the same time I wish the Democrats would just step up and go to war against the propaganda spewing right wing media empires in full view. Just scorched earth shit anytime some news talking head starts going down the 'Democrats are in turmoil' shit or 'inflation'. They should just light them up about how those idiots are choosing the narratives, and spin it back on them with the reality of why the Democratic party is doing the right thing by not following the right wing playbook of causing a severe economic recession to beat back inflation like Reagan/Republicans and that there are currently 50+210 or so in congress actively trying to harm our nation. And point out (in real time) that by spamming the words 'inflation' nonstop they scaremonger instead they could be talking about how the Saudi's and Russians are once again attacking Americans' wallets by screwing with prices. 

But that would take the Democrats not only being serious people (which most are) but also understanding the art of trolling, which is not something they really as a group seem able to do.


----------



## printer (Nov 29, 2021)

Republicans do not care about the truth as long as the person is against Democrats.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 29, 2021)

Jared Kushner’s Saudi Ass-Kissing and Murder-Excusing Is About to Pay Off


The former first son-in-law is poised to receive a very large check from his Saudi pals, and all he had to do was let them get away with murder.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Jared Kushner’s Saudi Ass-Kissing and Murder-Excusing Is About to Pay Off
> 
> 
> The former first son-in-law is poised to receive a very large check from his Saudi pals, and all he had to do was let them get away with murder.
> ...


Maybe they will offer him asylum too, but I figure he's been ratting out Trump and everybody in sight, Jarred would be first in the door if anybody would. He's got Abby Lowe for a lawyer, he's no dummy and he knows how this is gonna end.


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Jared Kushner’s Saudi Ass-Kissing and Murder-Excusing Is About to Pay Off
> 
> 
> The former first son-in-law is poised to receive a very large check from his Saudi pals, and all he had to do was let them get away with murder.
> ...


Oh no. Not taking advantage of your father being in politics.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Jared Kushner’s Saudi Ass-Kissing and Murder-Excusing Is About to Pay Off
> 
> 
> The former first son-in-law is poised to receive a very large check from his Saudi pals, and all he had to do was let them get away with murder.
> ...


does this mean he made the top of Trumps 'Enemies List'?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> It's exactly as you'd expect from the 2020 election cycle
> 
> 
> 
> ...





https://nymag.com/intelligencer/article/marjorie-taylor-greene-qanon-wildfires-space-laser-rothschild-execute.html


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Jared Kushner’s Saudi Ass-Kissing and Murder-Excusing Is About to Pay Off
> 
> 
> The former first son-in-law is poised to receive a very large check from his Saudi pals, and all he had to do was let them get away with murder.
> ...


Our very own peace broker


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Our very own peace broker
> View attachment 5038141


A word from Joe and MBS would literally deliver Jared's head on a silver platter. He should be worried about what the CIA might do to him for fucking with Uncle Sam, there are many princes in SA who can replace him and MBS is widely despised.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2021)

Another conservative without a political home...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*David Brooks Looks At 'Terrifying Future' Of U.S. Right At Conservative Conference*





Writer David Brooks discusses his latest piece 'The Terrifying Future of the American Right,' which details the trends he observed at the National Conservatism Conference in Florida.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 30, 2021)

It Appears Rep. Lauren Boebert Had an 'Explore Talent' Modeling/Actor Page and YIKES


Forgive us, please, because there is a steep learning curve here and one should be seriously worried if one was familiar enough with the entire subject to write coherently on it. This entire post centers on a website known as ExploreTalent.com and it seems limited to scantily clad...




www.politicalflare.com


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> It Appears Rep. Lauren Boebert Had an 'Explore Talent' Modeling/Actor Page and YIKES
> 
> 
> Forgive us, please, because there is a steep learning curve here and one should be seriously worried if one was familiar enough with the entire subject to write coherently on it. This entire post centers on a website known as ExploreTalent.com and it seems limited to scantily clad...
> ...


It makes a lot of sense.


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> It Appears Rep. Lauren Boebert Had an 'Explore Talent' Modeling/Actor Page and YIKES
> 
> 
> Forgive us, please, because there is a steep learning curve here and one should be seriously worried if one was familiar enough with the entire subject to write coherently on it. This entire post centers on a website known as ExploreTalent.com and it seems limited to scantily clad...
> ...


Semi attractive young women. lol


----------



## printer (Nov 30, 2021)

*Team behind 'Dr. Oz' show 'evaluating options' after host launches Senate bid*
The future of "Dr. Oz" is unclear, as the team behind the TV show is said to be "evaluating options" following the launch of its host's Senate bid.

Mehmet Oz, who's been the face of his eponymous daytime TV program since 2009, announced he was jumping into the Pennsylvania Senate race as a Republican on Tuesday.

The celebrity physician said he was entering the 2022 race to succeed retiring Sen. Pat Toomey (R-Pa.) in order to "help fix the problems and to help us heal."
Oz didn't address what was to become of the TV series that helped launch him to fame following frequent appearances on "The Oprah Winfrey Show."

A source close to "Dr. Oz" tells ITK that those at the show are "evaluating options and discussing plans" with broadcast partners "on how to move forward."

The controversial Emmy Award winner's program is distributed to more than 112 countries, according to a promotional site. Last year, 61-year-old Oz announced that his show had been renewed for a 13th and 14th season, through 2023.








Team behind ‘Dr. Oz’ show ‘evaluating options’ after host launches Senate bid


The future of “Dr. Oz” is unclear, as the team behind the TV show is said to be “evaluating options” following the launch of its host’s Senate bid.Mehmet Oz, who&#8217…




thehill.com





On a personal note, my mother called me and said there was a guy on the show who was addicted to the stuff I am using (marijuana for medical purposes) and the good Dr. is sending him for treatment.


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2021)

printer said:


> *Team behind 'Dr. Oz' show 'evaluating options' after host launches Senate bid*
> The future of "Dr. Oz" is unclear, as the team behind the TV show is said to be "evaluating options" following the launch of its host's Senate bid.
> 
> Mehmet Oz, who's been the face of his eponymous daytime TV program since 2009, announced he was jumping into the Pennsylvania Senate race as a Republican on Tuesday.
> ...


He has always gave me the creeps. I hear his ethics are lacking. He promotes companies that he owns a stake in without letting his audience know.


----------



## printer (Nov 30, 2021)

*Pence-linked group launches $800K ad campaign in West Virginia praising Manchin*
A conservative group run by Marc Short, who served as former Vice President Mike Pence's chief of staff, is set to launch an ad campaign to encourage Sen. Joe Manchin (D-W.Va) to oppose the $1.7 trillion social spending and climate package in an attempt to stop it from being passed.

The Coalition to Protect American Workers is set to launch an ad campaign worth nearly $800,000 this week in West Virginia. According to NBC News, the ads will air over two weeks and will reiterate issues that Manchin has raised about the social spending package in the past.

"Families are worried yet Biden picks right now to try and raise taxes on hard-working West Virginia families while giving huge tax cuts to millionaires," one of the ads state. "Fortunately Joe Manchin's got our backs. He understands the importance of putting West Virginia people ahead of Washington politics. Tell Manchin keep fighting for us."

The House passed the Build Back Better Act earlier in November after months of negotiations between progressive and centrist Democratic lawmakers. 

Senate Majority Leader Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.) said this week that he is aiming to bring the social spending package up for a vote before Christmas. Sources close to the matter told The Hill on Tuesday that Schumer is planning on bringing the bill up for a vote as soon as Dec. 13.

Manchin made his opposition to higher spending well known throughout the negotiations, at one point saying he would not support any bill costing more than $1.5 trillion. The package was scaled back from $3.5 trillion in part because of his objections.

Regarding the ad campaign targeting Manchin, Short told NBC News in a statement, "President Biden’s policies are far beyond the mainstream and Sen. Manchin is holding the line," adding that Manchin "deserves thanks for representing the interests of West Virginia families by slowing reckless spending and massive tax increases.” 








Pence-linked group launches $800K ad campaign in West Virginia praising Manchin


A conservative group run by Marc Short, who served as former Vice President Mike Pence’s chief of staff, is set to launch an ad campaign to encourage Sen. Joe Manchin (D-W.Va) to oppose …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Nov 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> He has always gave me the creeps. I hear his ethics are lacking. He promotes companies that he owns a stake in without letting his audience know.


From the first I saw him, and only because some one else had it on, I found him to be someone I would rather not know. Put in polite terms.


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2021)

printer said:


> From the first I saw him, and only because some one else had it on, I found him to be someone I would rather not know. Put in polite terms.


Yea, I don't really do TV other than FSU hoops and F1. But my boss keeps hers on for noise, and I go in at 1300 these days, so it is on in her office once in a while


----------



## printer (Nov 30, 2021)

*Mace fires back at Greene: 'Bat---- crazy'*
Rep. Nancy Mace (R-S.C.) shot back at Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) on Tuesday after Greene called her "trash," responding by using emojis to call her fellow first-term Republican congresswoman "batshit crazy."

Mace was responding to Green's Tuesday morning tweet that accused her of being a "RINO," or Republican in name only, after Mace condemned Rep. Lauren Boebert (R-Colo.) for making anti-Muslim remarks about Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.).

Mace "is the trash in the GOP Conference," Greene tweeted. "Never attacked by Democrats or RINO’s (same thing) because she is not conservative, she’s pro-abort. Mace you can back up off of @laurenboebert or just go hang with your real gal pals, the Jihad Squad. Your out of your league."

While appearing on CNN, Mace had commented on the ongoing feud between Boebert and Omar that was sparked after Boebert joked about Omar, who is Muslim, being a terrorist. Mace denounced the incident as an example of "racist tropes and remarks" that have been made on both sides of the aisle.

About one hour after Greene posted her criticism, Mace retweeted her and wrote Greene's words were an example of "batshit crazy," replacing her words with the bat, poop and clown emoji.

Mace further defended herself from Greene's accusations of not being conservative enough, writing that she is "a pro-life fiscal conservative who was attacked by the Left all weekend." She went on to point out that Greene's accusations of her being "pro-abort" appear to stem from her support for abortion ban exceptions for rape and incest.

Mace is a rape survivor herself and wrote she was "beyond disgusted" that Greene appeared to be using this information to attack a fellow Republican lawmaker.

Greene later tweeted on Tuesday that she had spoken about Mace with former President Trump. 

Mace responded by writing "I like my freshman colleagues who don’t think 9/11 was a hoax" and using the peanut emoji to describe Greene. She went on to describe Greene's phone call with Trump as her running to "tattletale" because she "can’t stand on her own two feet."








Mace fires back at Greene: ‘Bat—- crazy’


Rep. Nancy Mace (R-S.C.) shot back at Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) on Tuesday after Greene called her “trash,” responding by using emojis to call her fellow first-term …




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2021)

printer said:


> *Mace fires back at Greene: 'Bat---- crazy'*
> Rep. Nancy Mace (R-S.C.) shot back at Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) on Tuesday after Greene called her "trash," responding by using emojis to call her fellow first-term Republican congresswoman "batshit crazy."
> 
> Mace was responding to Green's Tuesday morning tweet that accused her of being a "RINO," or Republican in name only, after Mace condemned Rep. Lauren Boebert (R-Colo.) for making anti-Muslim remarks about Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.).
> ...


The reason I started this thread was to document the feud inside the GOP. Glad to see they are giving us lots of material to keep it going.


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Nov 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> Semi attractive young women. lol


It would really make my day if it became a fad to show boebert your dong. Just every time she has an event, buncha dudes show up in the front row and whip it out. Feel free to cat call her while at it. "Aye aye...heard this gets your motor running" says the man with a handlebar mustache as he performs the helicopter dick spin while pulling on the ends of said mustache.


----------



## printer (Nov 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another conservative without a political home...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *David Brooks Looks At 'Terrifying Future' Of U.S. Right At Conservative Conference*
> 
> ...


And this is what I have been seeing for the past 4-5 years on Newsmax, forget about working things out with the other side, there is no compromise to be had as the other side is evil trying to ruin the country. No, it is not a bunch of socks, these people are warped. (just had a chance to see the clip).


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 1, 2021)

HGCC said:


> It would really make my day if it became a fad to show boebert your dong. Just every time she has an event, buncha dudes show up in the front row and whip it out. Feel free to cat call her while at it. "Aye aye...heard this gets your motor running" says the man with a handlebar mustache as he performs the helicopter dick spin while pulling on the ends of said mustache.


Kyle got “run out with your gun out!” tragically wrong.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Team behind 'Dr. Oz' show 'evaluating options' after host launches Senate bid*
> The future of "Dr. Oz" is unclear, as the team behind the TV show is said to be "evaluating options" following the launch of its host's Senate bid.
> 
> Mehmet Oz, who's been the face of his eponymous daytime TV program since 2009, announced he was jumping into the Pennsylvania Senate race as a Republican on Tuesday.
> ...


 Oz is a full on con man propagandist.

https://www.iheart.com/podcast/105-behind-the-bastards-29236323/episode/part-one-dr-oz-why-americas-81426004/

https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/part-two-dr-oz-why-americas-doctor-is-a-bastard/id1373812661?i=1000518179787



injinji said:


> He has always gave me the creeps. I hear his ethics are lacking. He promotes companies that he owns a stake in without letting his audience know.


If Oprah never came out hard against this scam artist, she needs to step up and do so if he is nominated.



CatHedral said:


> Kyle got “run out with your gun out!” tragically wrong.


This for some reason triggered this song in my brain.






Might be time for a remake.


----------



## printer (Dec 1, 2021)

*Trump tested positive for COVID-19 days before debate with Biden: Meadows book*
In "The Chief’s Chief," Meadows writes that although Trump was aware that in order to participate in the debate each candidate had to “to test negative for the virus within seventy two hours of the start time ... Nothing was going to stop [Trump] from going out there," The Guardian, which obtained a copy of the book, reported.

Shortly after getting the positive result, Trump reportedly tested again and received a negative result.

According to Meadows, Trump’s initial positive test on Sept. 26, 2020, shocked the White House. He recalled the White House doctor calling as Trump was scheduled to take off on Marine One, according to The Guardian.

“Stop the president from leaving,” Meadows says Sean Conley told him. “He just tested positive for Covid.”

Meadows later reportedly added that the former president's reply to the news “rhyme[d] with ‘Oh spit, you’ve gotta be trucking lidding me.’ ”

It was determined at that time that the positive test came from an old model kit and Trump would be tested again using “the Binax system," Meadows said, according to The Guardian.

"We were hoping the first test was a false positive," he added.

Meadows recalled calling the president back with the news of the negative test, which he said Trump took as “full permission to press on as if nothing had happened," the news outlet noted.

The former chief of staff reportedly said, however, that he still “instructed everyone in his immediate circle to treat him as if he was positive” throughout a scheduled trip to Pennsylvania.

“I didn’t want to take any unnecessary risks,” Meadows writes, “but I also didn’t want to alarm the public if there was nothing to worry about — which according to the new, much more accurate test, there was not.”

It was not until Oct. 2, days after the debate with Biden, that Trump announced that he had tested positive for COVID-19, and he went to the hospital later that day.








Trump tested positive for COVID-19 days before debate with Biden: Meadows book


Former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows reportedly reveals in a new book that former President Trump tested positive for the coronavirus three days before his first debate against then-…




thehill.com





I was wondering when the inner Trumpians would start getting their books out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump tested positive for COVID-19 days before debate with Biden: Meadows book*
> In "The Chief’s Chief," Meadows writes that although Trump was aware that in order to participate in the debate each candidate had to “to test negative for the virus within seventy two hours of the start time ... Nothing was going to stop [Trump] from going out there," The Guardian, which obtained a copy of the book, reported.
> 
> Shortly after getting the positive result, Trump reportedly tested again and received a negative result.
> ...


I think Trump knew he was infected and hoped to give it to Biden at the debate to bump him off, he ended up in the hospital days after FFS. Meadows isn't telling the whole truth or doesn't know it, Trump looked febrile during the debate.


----------



## printer (Dec 1, 2021)

*Trump blasts Mark Meadows’ claim that he contracted Covid before debate – after praising Meadows’ book*
Former president Donald Trump denied a report in his former chief of staff’s new book that he had tested positive for Covid-19 before his first debate with Joe Biden last year, despite previously praising his top aide’s book.

“The story of me having COVID prior to, or during, the first debate is Fake News,” he said in a statement. “In fact, a test revealed that I did not have COVID prior to the debate.”

The statement comes after _The Guardian _reported an excerpt from Mark Meadows’ book _The Chief’s Chief_ that a White House doctor tried to stop Mr Trump from going to a rally in Pennsylvania when they learned he had tested positive for Covid-19. Mr Trump was indeed given another test with a more up-to-date kit that showed he was negative.

Mr Trump’s words also come after he had previously praised Mr Meadows’s book and urged his supporters to pre-order it.

“If you want to learn about politics, truth, our great administration, and exciting achievements that took place in government, pre-order your copy now,” he said. “Seriously, it’s a fantastic book, and Mark Meadows and his wonderful wife Debbie are great people.”








Trump blasts report from Mark Meadows that he contracted Covid before Biden debate


Trump had previously praised Meadows’ upcoming book




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## printer (Dec 1, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466026469617020930


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> It Appears Rep. Lauren Boebert Had an 'Explore Talent' Modeling/Actor Page and YIKES
> 
> 
> Forgive us, please, because there is a steep learning curve here and one should be seriously worried if one was familiar enough with the entire subject to write coherently on it. This entire post centers on a website known as ExploreTalent.com and it seems limited to scantily clad...
> ...


Replace modeling with massage and the whole thing makes sense.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Replace modeling with massage and the whole thing makes sense.


Well the guy she married likes to flash his junk at teenage girls so she's not wrapped too tight.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2021)

Looks like Putin will move on Ukraine soon and I wonder how the GOP will play it. Will there be any response by anyone. Putins gas pipeline that heats European countries is a real threat so will NATO do anything? If NATO does nothing will the US and how will the GOP play it since Putin is their boss.


----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump tested positive for COVID-19 days before debate with Biden: Meadows book*
> In "The Chief’s Chief," Meadows writes that although Trump was aware that in order to participate in the debate each candidate had to “to test negative for the virus within seventy two hours of the start time ... Nothing was going to stop [Trump] from going out there," The Guardian, which obtained a copy of the book, reported.
> 
> Shortly after getting the positive result, Trump reportedly tested again and received a negative result.
> ...


I said at the time trumpf was trying to infect Joe Rob.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2021)

Rensselaer county executive expected to face criminal charges


Rensselaer County Executive Steve McLaughlin is expected to face criminal charges.




www.syracuse.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Team behind 'Dr. Oz' show 'evaluating options' after host launches Senate bid*
> The future of "Dr. Oz" is unclear, as the team behind the TV show is said to be "evaluating options" following the launch of its host's Senate bid.
> 
> Mehmet Oz, who's been the face of his eponymous daytime TV program since 2009, announced he was jumping into the Pennsylvania Senate race as a Republican on Tuesday.
> ...


he's just another grifter who missed the Trump train.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 1, 2021)

Ilhan Omar Plays Voicemail of Vile Death Threat She Received After Boebert Video


“There’s plenty that will love the opportunity to take you off the face of this fucking earth,” an unidentified man said in a threatening voice message to the Muslim congresswoman




www.rollingstone.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465830674317914115


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Rensselaer county executive expected to face criminal charges
> 
> 
> Rensselaer County Executive Steve McLaughlin is expected to face criminal charges.
> ...


it's almost like we need to run this place similar to a collective..these politicians just have to go..i can't take them anymore; seems like most expect to serve the people by taking advantage of their charges (us).


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 1, 2021)

Hoe Bert 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465411515482312704


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 1, 2021)

i can't stand the gaslighting..this is EVIL..Satan has the earth and he's giving people choices; Boebert chose wrong.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 1, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hoe Bert
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465411515482312704


sorry bitch you the one be cancelled.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 1, 2021)

Here we have a probable “ proud boy “ or whatever shit stain fucking up a dog ….

People wonder why ” certain “ Cops get dealt with.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465785057134710787


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here we have a probable “ proud boy “ or whatever shit stain fucking up a dog ….
> 
> People wonder why ” certain “ Cops get dealt with.
> 
> ...


Is that a fucking cop?

That dude needs to get his shit pushed in.


Edit:

There is more video out there with the cop on the property getting barked at by two dogs, but I don't give a fuck, that is those dogs home and that cop should not have acted like he did just because he was all jacked up on adrenaline.



1. Dogs don't speak fucking English, so saying 'get away from me' is equivalent of them barking at you. 

2. Threatening to shoot them because you are a scared little bitch is not something that they understand either. Being a tough guy and telling their neighbor that these dogs are about to be shot is another total dick move on the cops part.

3. Kicking the dog because you think it is going to bite you repeatedly is another total bitch move on the cops part because they are all worked up and feel the need to 'dominate' the situation.

Fuck these cops, and the department they are from for sticking up for this kind of shit.

https://www.tribstar.com/news/update-police-respond-to-twitter-video-showing-terre-haute-officer-kicking-dog/article_96fdcc2c-52b9-11ec-87ba-1b43f776d86e.html


> "While the conduct in the video has been determined by the prosecutor to not constitute a crime by the officer," Police Chief Shawn Keen said in a statement, "and the body camera footage is in sharp contrast to the original social media narrative, we will still be objectively evaluating the conduct to see if it violates any departmental policies or directives. During this process, the sergeant will be placed on administrative duty assignment."
> 
> The entire statement by Chief Keen follows:
> 
> ...


Self defense my ass.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 1, 2021)

That’s why my cat carries a 9 …


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 1, 2021)

Wish the dog went right for the dick ….. mutt justice .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 1, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465310444344725512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067085037332500483


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 2, 2021)

Not a good endorsement of your book when you call reported quotes from it fake news. 

Mark Meadows Calls Reporting on His Book Fake New…









Mark Meadows called reports on his book 'fake news' after Trump said it was fake news


Meadows' book said Trump tested positive, then negative, before debating Biden in person. Trump said the claim that he had COVID-19 was fake news.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not a good endorsement of your book when you call reported quotes from it fake news.
> 
> Mark Meadows Calls Reporting on His Book Fake New…
> 
> ...


Oh, but what a tangled web we weave when we first seek to deceive, or try to have your cake and eat it too! The sad part is facts, patriotism, or morals don't matter to those who vote republican, nothing will make any difference to most of them. It will be interesting to see what happens as Donald goes down the tubes and finally to prison, along with a host of others.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 2, 2021)

Republicans are always the victim even when committing crimes, they are after all a deplorable bunch.










Republican official says he’s the victim after being arrested on harassment charges: This puts ‘my livelihood in jeopardy’


On Thursday, the Pittsburgh Tribune-Review reported that John Lorenzo, the Republican chair of the Rostraver Township Board of Commissioners in Pennsylvania has been arrested on harassment charges for using social media and burner phones to try to ruin his political rivals — but claims he's the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## printer (Dec 2, 2021)

*Judge orders pro-Trump election lawyers to pay $175,000 in sanctions*
A federal judge on Thursday ordered a group of pro-Trump lawyers who sued to block President Biden’s 2020 electoral win in Michigan to pay $175,000 in sanctions.

The nine sanctioned attorneys, who were ordered to divide the costs equally included Sidney Powell and Lin Wood, two of the more prominent promoters of Trump’s false claims about the 2020 election results being tainted by voter fraud and irregularities. 

The Thursday order is a follow up to U.S. District Judge Linda Parker’s decision in August that the attorneys would be required to pay the legal fees of the city of Detroit and state elections officials involved in the case, with the amount to be determined later. 

Parker also referred them at that time for further disciplinary action, including possible disbarment, saying their lawsuit targeting Michigan’s voting results represented “a historic and profound abuse of the judicial process.”

The pro-Trump lawsuit, filed just weeks after Election Day last year, accused public officials of illegally manipulating ballots in order to assist Biden in getting elected and sought to decertify Michigan's vote count.

Parker ordered that payment be made to Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer (D) and Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson (D) in the amount of roughly $22,000, with the remaining $153,000 to be paid to the city of Detroit.

Parker agreed to pause enforcement of the payments if her ruling in the sanctions case is appealed.








Judge orders pro-Trump election lawyers to pay $175,000 in sanctions


A federal judge on Thursday ordered a group of pro-Trump lawyers who sued to block President Biden’s 2020 electoral win in Michigan to pay $175,000 in sanctions.The nine sanctioned attorneys, who w…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 2, 2021)

Waiting for the ye ol guillotine to make a comeback ….. MAGA heads would roll.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 2, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466164495961792521


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Waiting for the ye ol guillotine to make a comeback ….. MAGA heads would roll.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039439


"She's a Christian and a mother". Therefore she could not have possibly lied for her furhor. 

*The good White Christian women of Nazi Germany*
Despite what you’ve read, most of them didn’t resist.












The good White Christian women of Nazi Germany


Despite what you’ve read, most of them didn’t resist.




www.christiancentury.org





_ the Christian history of Germany, including the legacy and life of Martin Luther, and the cultural belief that God divinely grants power to the leader. A song popular in Germany before the time of Hitler pleaded, “Oh God, send us a Führer who will change our misfortune by God’s word.” One woman told Owings she loved this song and that she, like many others, welcomed Hitler because Germany needed a strong man sent by God to beat the threat of communists_

That bit about "God grants power to the leader". That is a common thread throughout Christian history. It's been used by absolutist Christian regimes for a thousand years to justify all sorts of heinous acts. 

I'm not advocating the death penalty for McEnany for her actions to support Trump in the years leading up to Jan 6. Life in prison without chance of parole will do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2021)

*Dem Caucus Chair: Republicans Are Having A ‘Complete And Total Meltdown’*





Lawrence O’Donnell details the GOP infighting that Rep. Hakeem Jeffries, chair of the Democratic Caucus, describes as a “meltdown” while House Republican Leader Kevin McCarthy stays silent. The party is so dysfunctional that Rep. Lauren Boebert has yet to be held accountable for her anti-Muslim attacks against Democratic Rep. Ilhan Omar.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2021)

*Anti-Vaxxers Are Literally Eating Dirt To Fight Covid*





Rachel Maddow looks at the increasingly extreme and bizarre ideas being pursued by people who eschew Covid vaccines in favor of imaginary remedies, and shares reporting from Brandy Zadrozny of NBC News on an alarming number of people purchasing bags of dirt they've been convinced have medicinal value.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

i just had a premonition of the past; i'm posting it.



how could we have missed the symbolism imho, sister Welfare Queens?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Anti-Vaxxers Are Literally Eating Dirt To Fight Covid*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ayup.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> "She's a Christian and a mother". Therefore she could not have possibly lied for her furhor.
> 
> *The good White Christian women of Nazi Germany*
> Despite what you’ve read, most of them didn’t resist.
> ...


i binged a WW2 documentary on History Channel. the doc had lots of amazing footage and the village Germans knew what the smoke rising from forest meant..they used the village Germans for construction of said buildings that would make smoke rise from the forest.

as long as their was no hint of dissidence; you were good. they also had no media and had no idea what was happening outside of where they lived..like FOX.

PS. that little kid below her in the pic has a much taller and straighter Nazi salute..if they wanted, he'd turn around and put a knife in his mother stomach for such a sloppy salute.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2021)

*Mark Meadows Now Calling Covid Story In Own Book ‘Fake News’*





Chris Hayes: “All of the evidence points to Trump having Covid, knowing he had Covid, and spending a week spreading it around while covering it up and refusing to admit he's sick. But Meadows is willing to undercut his own book in order to pretend that’s not true.”


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Mark Meadows Now Calling Covid Story In Own Book ‘Fake News’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there was a bruhaha over this when it did happen..we didn't miss it however the last president was known to suck out all the air in the room and it cycled out of the news pretty quickly because he in fact did have Covid. the first test positive then a negative..that negative was a false negative and he was positive. he put everyone at risk..narcissist? try psychopath.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

Magic Dirt was for sale and i missed it.









'Magic dirt': How the internet fueled, and defeated, the pandemic's weirdest company


Black Oxygen Organics became a sudden hit in the fringe world of alternative medicines and supplements, where even dirt can go for $110 a bag.




www.nbcnews.com





but people pay for a Pet Rock.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466164495961792521
> View attachment 5039470


Naples? WTF?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i binged a WW2 documentary on History Channel. the doc had lots of amazing footage and the village Germans knew what the smoke rising from forest meant..they used the village Germans for construction of said buildings that would make smoke rise from the forest.
> 
> as long as their was no hint of dissidence; you were good. they also had no media and had no idea what was happening outside of where they lived..like FOX.
> 
> PS. that little kid below her in the pic has a much taller and straighter Nazi salute..if they wanted, he'd turn around and put a knife in his mother stomach for such a sloppy salute.



what?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Mark Meadows Now Calling Covid Story In Own Book ‘Fake News’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you think his lips are going to permanently pucker from sucking trumps cock so much?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

https://www.cnn.com/2021/12/02/politics/florida-state-guard-desantis/index.html

so ron wants his own private gestapo, no doubt he'll have them stand guard outside abortion clinics and polling places...what a petty fucking piece of shit. states do have a right to have state guard units, but i trust desantis's motives about as far as i can throw chris cristie's fat fucking ass, into a strong head wind.
i don't understand how republicans went from the party of conservatives to the party of fucking conspiracy theorist fuckhead morons...ANYTHING to fuck over the liberals, even if it fucks over everyone else in the entire country at the same time, acceptable losses....
6 years ago, i was neither a republican or a democrat, i voted for whoever seemed to fit the job best. now, even though i haven't made a conscious decision to join either party, i find myself for all intents and purposes a democrat...because all the republicans offer are racist hateful morons, incompetent conspiracy theorists, and candidates that want to teach our children that manifest destiny was and is still a real thing...


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2021/12/02/politics/florida-state-guard-desantis/index.html
> 
> so ron wants his own private gestapo, no doubt he'll have them stand guard outside abortion clinics and polling places...what a petty fucking piece of shit. states do have a right to have state guard units, but i trust desantis's motives about as far as i can throw chris cristie's fat fucking ass, into a strong head wind.
> i don't understand how republicans went from the party of conservatives to the party of fucking conspiracy theorist fuckhead morons...ANYTHING to fuck over the liberals, even if it fucks over everyone e*lse in the entire country at the same time, acceptable losses*....
> 6 years ago, i was neither a republican or a democrat, i voted for whoever seemed to fit the job best. now, even though i haven't made a conscious decision to join either party, i find myself for all intents and purposes a democrat...because all the republicans offer are racist hateful morons, incompetent conspiracy theorists, and candidates that want to teach our children that manifest destiny was and is still a real thing...




cruelty and to deny because they can..CBO estimated SSDI fraud would cost the same amount as it would to recover it but Trump wanted to do it.

Trump would put people to work whose job depended on taking away your benefits that YOU paid for. YOU pay for SS SSDI MEDICARE.


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2021/12/02/politics/florida-state-guard-desantis/index.html
> 
> so ron wants his own private gestapo, no doubt he'll have them stand guard outside abortion clinics and polling places...what a petty fucking piece of shit. states do have a right to have state guard units, but i trust desantis's motives about as far as i can throw chris cristie's fat fucking ass, into a strong head wind.
> i don't understand how republicans went from the party of conservatives to the party of fucking conspiracy theorist fuckhead morons...ANYTHING to fuck over the liberals, even if it fucks over everyone else in the entire country at the same time, acceptable losses....
> 6 years ago, i was neither a republican or a democrat, i voted for whoever seemed to fit the job best. now, even though i haven't made a conscious decision to join either party, i find myself for all intents and purposes a democrat...because all the republicans offer are racist hateful morons, incompetent conspiracy theorists, and candidates that want to teach our children that manifest destiny was and is still a real thing...


The fact of the matter is an American patriot can't vote for the republicans, they have not just betrayed the nation by getting into bed with the Russians. They betrayed the constitution too with cheating, insurrection and general stupidity, they also are actively doing everything they can to harm the country and stick their thumb in Uncle Sam's eye.

Back in 2020 those 73 million moral failures overlooked a lot when they voted for Trump, after 4 years there was no excuse for being so fucking dumb. After the insurrection and the post election shenanigans there will be even less of one, it's fear, racism and bigotry that lies at the root of what drives them, the culture wars help with rationales, and excuses, a thin cover for what really jerks their chains when the dog whistle blows.

They need Trump or someone like him, they instinctively know that he would break the constitution, law and country to give them what they want, white minority rule and a fascist state. Their main problem was and is the US constitution and the rule of law, they have many low level law enforcement on their side, but lawyers, judges and courts are another matter.

As I've said, I figure Trump is both your biggest threat and biggest hope at the same time, he will continue to keep the GOP in disarray and clean up all the small donor money for legal defense. On his way to prison Donald will freak out and lash out in all directions, he will howl and squirm mightily. He ain't too swift and might demand the GOP spring him from prison after a week or two! I'm pretty sure Trump will end up in a NY maximum security prison by spring, the closer to the election the better IMHO. Donald has a large heavily armed terrorist following and the judge and jury at his trial will receive hundreds of death threats, so the prison board will send him to a maximum security facility. It will be quite the show, buy lot's of popcorn, while ya watch as Donald panics and freaks out on his way to becoming America's biggest loser, from the White House to the Big House, via the courthouse. God only knows what he'll make the republicans do on his way to the crowbar hotel.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The fact of the matter is an American patriot can't vote for the republicans, they have not just betrayed the nation by getting into bed with the Russians. They betrayed the constitution too with cheating, insurrection and general stupidity, they also are actively doing everything they can to harm the country and stick their thumb in Uncle Sam's eye.
> 
> Back in 2020 those 73 million moral failures overlooked a lot when they voted for Trump, after 4 years there was no excuse for being so fucking dumb. After the insurrection and the post election shenanigans there will be even less of one, it's fear, racism and bigotry that lies at the root of what drives them, the culture wars help with rationales, and excuses, a thin cover for what really jerks their chains when the dog whistle blows.
> 
> ...


if trump succeeded at insurrection, he wouldn't live a week. a lot of highly trained military personnel are disgusted with him, they would get together and take his foul ass out asap...there are some who only allow this bullshit to go on because they have hope that the "system" will work, when it fails, they won't have any reason to wait, and trump and many other traitors to the constitution would become fair game for assassination...


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

"No Governor should have his own handpicked secret police."

looks like black vans stealing you off the street are back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if trump succeeded at insurrection, he wouldn't live a week. a lot of highly trained military personnel are disgusted with him, they would get together and take his foul ass out asap...there are some who only allow this bullshit to go on because they have hope that the "system" will work, when it fails, they won't have any reason to wait, and trump and many other traitors to the constitution would become fair game for assassination...


Ya break the rule of law and constitution at your own peril, it's the rule of law and constitution that gives these people their power and position in a liberal democracy. Break liberal democracy and ya open up a Pandora's box of trouble and unintended consequences.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2021/12/02/politics/florida-state-guard-desantis/index.html
> 
> so ron wants his own private gestapo, no doubt he'll have them stand guard outside abortion clinics and polling places...what a petty fucking piece of shit. states do have a right to have state guard units, but i trust desantis's motives about as far as i can throw chris cristie's fat fucking ass, into a strong head wind.
> i don't understand how republicans went from the party of conservatives to the party of fucking conspiracy theorist fuckhead morons...ANYTHING to fuck over the liberals, even if it fucks over everyone else in the entire country at the same time, acceptable losses....
> 6 years ago, i was neither a republican or a democrat, i voted for whoever seemed to fit the job best. now, even though i haven't made a conscious decision to join either party, i find myself for all intents and purposes a democrat...because all the republicans offer are racist hateful morons, incompetent conspiracy theorists, and candidates that want to teach our children that manifest destiny was and is still a real thing...


i hate that fvcker; this shit's getting out of control; still glad i moved.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya break the rule of law and constitution at your own peril, it's the rule of law and constitution that gives these people their power and position in a liberal democracy. Break liberal democracy and ya open up a Pandora's box of trouble and unintended consequences.


with a king, your options are revolution or assassination.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> with a king, your options are revolution or assassination.


assassination is so much easier, cleaner, and you know the cocksucker will never rally an army to try to take the kingdom back


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2021)

*Steve Schmidt: ‘The Lust For Power Supersedes Everything’ For Republicans*





Former Republican strategist Steve Schmidt and host of the “On Brand” podcast Donny Deutsch the Republican obstruction being at an all time high on Capitol Hill


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 3, 2021)

Please *don’t share  this pic of Dumbfuck Ted Cruz …. 

#HotDogTeddy


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466627561924927489*


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i hate that fvcker; this shit's getting out of control; still glad i moved.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 4, 2021)

Former KKK Leader Is Running For Office In Georgia

An ex-Ku Klux Klan leader is running for office as a Republican in Georgia. Chester Doles, 61, once described himself as a ‘fourth generation Klansman’.









Former KKK Leader Is Running For Office In Georgia — UNILAD


An ex-Ku Klux Klan leader is running for office as a Republican in Georgia. Chester Doles, 61, once described himself as a ‘fourth generation Klansman’. He’s also been part of the neo-Nazi National Alliance and the skinhead Hammerskins gang, and reportedly participated in the 2017 ‘Unite the...




apple.news


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 4, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Please *don’t share  this pic of Dumbfuck Ted Cruz ….
> 
> #HotDogTeddy
> 
> ...


It wasn't loading the pic so I had to google it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 4, 2021)

Just gonna leave this right here ….


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Steve Schmidt: ‘The Lust For Power Supersedes Everything’ For Republicans*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donnie said Rpubbs know how to play it better (cheat lie steal) but that's not who we are..i agree we need to step up messaging but Biden's been truly busy. 

This by far is worse than 2008.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5040542


they don't have any cred coins at this level.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2021)

injinji said:


>


money's not there because those 200 hires aren't going anywhere- his personal Gestapo to surround him at the Governor's Mansion don't need much other than they bring their own radio and guns.

Those fvckers will volunteer for this so someone doesn't off him.

The DUmpster is dead.

Trump and DeSantis in the same state is a lethal combination.

every day i thank dog i'm not there.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 5, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467509144223686657


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)

*Extremists Have Taken Over the Republican Party*





Stuart Stevens and Michael Steele tell Jonathan Capehart why "Speaker Jim Jordan" is becoming more likely than "Speaker Kevin McCarthy" if Republicans take back the House.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 5, 2021)

Gym will be a great public face for them.


----------



## printer (Dec 6, 2021)

*Judge blocks Spicer, Vought bid to return to Naval Academy board*
U.S. District Judge Dabney Friedrich in Washington, D.C., denied the motion by ex-White House press secretary Sean Spicer and former Office of Management and Budget Director Russell Vought for a preliminary injunction that would forced Biden to reinstate them to the board while the lawsuit plays out, Bloomberg reported. 

Spicer and Vought sued Biden in September after he fired them from the panel, which advises the president on “the state of morale and discipline, the curriculum, instruction, physical equipment, fiscal affairs, academic methods, and other matters” at the Naval Academy, according to its website.

The two were among dozens ousted from various advisory boards in early September as part of the Biden administration’s bid to remove last-minute appointees by the Trump administration. 

“The president’s objective is what any president’s objective is, which is to ensure you have nominees and people serving on these boards who are qualified to serve on them and who are aligned with your values,” White House press secretary Jen Psaki said at the time. 

President Trump, in his final weeks in office, stocked the advisory boards with loyalists such as Spicer, Vought, former counselor Kellyanne Conway and former campaign manager Corey Lewandowski.

In their gambit to be returned to the board, Spicer and Vought argued their removal would “silence dissenting views” on the panel, an argument Friedrich rejected.

The two “give no indication that their views on the governance of the Naval Academy actually differ from the other board members,” Friedrich wrote in an order filed on Saturday. 








Judge blocks Spicer, Vought bid to return to Naval Academy board


A federal judge denied bids by several former Trump administration officials to be reinstated to the board of the U.S. Naval Academy while they sue President Biden for kicking them off the panel.U.…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 6, 2021)

Devin Nunes is retiring, good riddance. Timing seems odd seeing that the GOP claim they will take back control of the senate and congress.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Devin Nunes is retiring, good riddance. Timing seems odd seeing that the GOP claim they will take back control of the senate and congress.


Who will tend to his cow?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Devin Nunes is retiring, good riddance. Timing seems odd seeing that the GOP claim they will take back control of the senate and congress.


I find that utterly terrific.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Devin Nunes is retiring, good riddance. Timing seems odd seeing that the GOP claim they will take back control of the senate and congress.


I think redistricting in CA will affect his district or eliminate it. His constituents are dying of covid and the farming district is being fucked by drought, though that might have been alleviated somewhat by recent rains. There is a shit storm of legal trouble coming for Trump and many republicans in 2022. With Trump's help ya might keep the house and gain in the senate, when he goes down he will take them with him.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5041782


Now there’s a slam dunk short.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 6, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468004415667904513


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 6, 2021)

Seems like a risky career move to me. Maybe he likes the thrill of wondering if his paycheque will bounce.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468004415667904513


yeah...i don't get it, can nunes be so stupid he believes trump will have a profitable media platform? does trump have some heavy duty shit on him? 
can he possibly have his head that far up trump's ass?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah...i don't get it, can nunes be so stupid he believes trump will have a profitable media platform? does trump have some heavy duty shit on him?
> can he possibly have his head that far up trump's ass?


Almost half the voters did. Witchcraft or demon sperm have not been excluded as possible explanations for this phenomenon.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does trump have some heavy duty shit on him?


i think they've all taken russian $ . via the NRA or probably many others.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 6, 2021)

BUSTED: Former Trump official caught listing hotel as his address as he attempts political comeback in Montana


Former Secretary Ryan Zinke left Donald Trump's administration in disgrace and marred in scandal after it was revealed he was using taxpayer resources to supplement his fancy lifestyle and a real estate scandal. Now as he tries to mount a political comeback, he's already raising eyebrows by...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 7, 2021)

long but worth it.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Oh hail the dem party show me the way to salvation....


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 7, 2021)

Blow me tRUmptard.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 7, 2021)

lulz. Republican "leaders" argue at the level of HS sophmores. "you are trash" "she is crazy". McCarthy, the fount of wisdom and level headedness tells his fellow Republican Congressional delegates "this is not Jr High", so maybe I was giving the tards too much credit. 

*GOP infighting takes stupid to a whole new level *
_
When historians look back on the first quarter of the 21st century, it's a good bet that social media will be judged a net-negative for politicians of both parties (as well as for the media covering them).

Exhibit A comes in the form of an online feud between Reps. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) and Nancy Mace (R-S.C.). This wasn't your typical disagreement over public policy. This was a “Mean Girls”-esque exchange, with Greene referring to Mace as "trash" and Mace retorting with explicit emojis to describe her intra-party adversary as “crazy.” 

The pointless war of words rightly generated headlines and certainly got the attention of House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.), who privately urged his members to stop feuding ahead of the 2022 midterms, now only 11 months away. _









GOP infighting takes stupid to a whole new level


Americans want lawmakers to do their jobs, get to work, grow up — and get off of Twitter.




thehill.com





No wonder the right wing trolls are saying they don't support either party. Of course they are lying. Of course they are carrying Republican wealthy peoples water for them. Of course they know it. But liars lie. What else would one expect?


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Blow me tRUmptard.


Now that's hilarious I don't even like trump.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 7, 2021)

Sure you don't


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Sure you don't


Lmao that's the problem you assume to much. But let's keep the rat wheel going.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 7, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Now that's hilarious I don't even like trump.


but Ron Paul gives you a chubby. lmao.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> but Ron Paul gives you a chubby. lmao.


God yes quite like your dad does to you.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 7, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> God yes quite like your dad does to you.


angry naive thing


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 7, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> God yes quite like your dad does to you.


I object your Honor. This is clearly projection.

Sustained.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> angry naive thing


Quite the contrary my abusive counter part


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> I object your Honor. This is clearly projection.
> 
> Sustained.


Yeah deflection is always a guilt plea. Good try though


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 7, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Yeah deflection is always a guilt plea. Good try though


So you banged your Dad's ahole instead of him violating you??


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> So you banged your Dad's ahole instead of him violating you??


No its whats you and your dad are in to I guess I mean I don't judge but that's kinda sick.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 7, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> No its whats you and your dad are in to I guess I mean I don't judge but that's kinda sick.


but you brought it up first. are all you Librarians this stupid??? no wonder you have no chance to ever become a viable 3rd party in the US.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> but you brought it up first. are all you Librarians this stupid??? no wonder you have no chance to ever become a viable 3rd party in the US.


Really cause you always bring up homosexual talk and I know how close you and your dad are its ok if you need to talk about it I'm sure your friends on here will give you a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> but you brought it up first. are all you Librarians this stupid??? no wonder you have no chance to ever become a viable 3rd party in the US.


book knowledge


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> book knowledge


Which you have none of


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 7, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Really cause you always bring up homosexual talk and I know how close you and your dad are its ok if you need to talk about it I'm sure your friends on here will give you a shoulder to cry on.


it's OK if you have a Ron Paul topless riding a horse poster above your bed. that's not being gay at all.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Or that's all you have with no real word knowledge which is just as bad. I know mommy and daddy paid your way through college and now you know all but haven't left the house. And want them to pay for your life habits cause you really never wanted to be born to begin with right.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> it's OK if you have a Ron Paul topless riding a horse poster above your bed. that's not being gay at all.


Yep is that what your uncle tells you when he tucks you in at night?


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Lol, you are funny let's keep going with the gay comments it shows how childish we are!!!!!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 7, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Lol, you are funny let's keep going with the gay comments it shows how childish we are!!!!!


Why do you equate gay with childish?


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Why do you equate gay with childish?


Because its in the contexts. You can't win so instead you call names and try to provoke which is childish.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 7, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Because its in the contexts. You can't win so instead you call names and try to provoke which is childish.


Well, that is a poor strategy. I suggest you choose another.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Well, that is a poor strategy. I suggest you choose another.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 7, 2021)

So he's here for a insult contest, weird.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> So he's here for a insult contest, weird.


And up against varsity.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 7, 2021)

GOP Michigan education official: State should end required school attendance


With some exceptions, the compulsory attendance law requires parents and guardians to send their students to school during the school year.



www.detroitnews.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> And up against varsity.


He’s stealing all of our good material and using it at Chuckers, where he plays the smart “lefty”.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 7, 2021)

Just another sad sock.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s stealing all of our good material and using it at Chuckers, where he plays the smart “lefty”.


For three days before he gets fired for forgetting the smart part.


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2021)

Both of these clowns are gonna be in prison in 2022, though the prospect of Donald as speaker of the house should keep the republicans from retaking the house. Donald doesn't need to be elected to office to be speaker either, he could do it from his cell in Sing Sing NY! I expect both Matt and Donald to be doing time in prison by primary season in 2022 and a host of other ones will be in shit or on trial.









Matt Gaetz says he's talked to Trump about making the former president speaker of the House if Republicans win a majority


Gaetz pledged in July that he'd send Nancy Pelosi back to what he called the "filth of San Francisco" and nominate Donald Trump for her role.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> GOP Michigan education official: State should end required school attendance
> 
> 
> With some exceptions, the compulsory attendance law requires parents and guardians to send their students to school during the school year.
> ...


FREEDUMB! Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## mooray (Dec 8, 2021)

injinji said:


>


I always thought that Crenshaw guy was a piece of shit, but he may only be half of a piece of shit. He was on The Daily Show not too long ago and he wasn't terrible...


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> And up against varsity.


lol


mooray said:


> I always thought that Crenshaw guy was a piece of shit, but he may only be half of a piece of shit. He was on The Daily Show not too long ago and he wasn't terrible...


I think he is tossing out some crocodile tears personally.


----------



## mooray (Dec 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol
> I think he is tossing out some crocodile tears personally.


Lol what the shit!! That's some Trumpish autofellatio right there.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I think he is tossing out some crocodile tears personally


when i saw him, i kinda thougth about the seinfeld episode where george is using a cane and his boss busts him for switching hands. 

like i'm pretty sure that eye patch was on his right eye when i saw him. lol


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> when i saw him, i kinda thougth about the seinfeld episode where george is using a cane and his boss busts him for switching hands.
> 
> like i'm pretty sure that eye patch was on his right eye when i saw him. lol


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 8, 2021)

mooray said:


> Lol what the shit!! That's some Trumpish autofellatio right there.


Yeah all those angry white guys with neck beards and he brands them 'ANTIFA' just like a good little propagandist.



rkymtnman said:


> when i saw him, i kinda thougth about the seinfeld episode where george is using a cane and his boss busts him for switching hands.
> 
> like i'm pretty sure that eye patch was on his right eye when i saw him. lol


I don't feel right giving him shit about losing an eye due to his serving, but it doesn't mean he is not a propaganda spewing dick head.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> but it doesn't mean he is not a propaganda spewing dick head


he for sure is that. 
but i do appreciate him serving in our miltary. that does take guts.


----------



## mooray (Dec 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> he for sure is that.
> but i do appreciate him serving in our miltary. that does take guts.


Always so conflicted on it. Republicans hand over their morals and freedom of choice to an entity whey they absolutely do not trust? The personal safety aspect absolutely takes guts, but the logical and ethical sides takes something else.


----------



## printer (Dec 9, 2021)

*University of Florida researchers pressured to destroy COVID-19 data, told not to criticize DeSantis: report*
Researchers at the University of Florida allegedly felt pressured to delete COVID-19 data while working on a study for an undisclosed state entity, according to a report released on Monday by the Faculty Senate committee. 

The report stated that staff felt "external pressure to destroy" data and "barriers to accessing and analyzing" data in a timely manner.

The document added that staff said there were "barriers to publication of scientific research which inhibited the ability of faculty to contribute scientific findings during a world-wide pandemic."

Other challenges reported to the committee included "palpable reticence and even fear on the part of faculty to speak up on these issues." In addition, faculty "often engaged in self-censorship and chose not to 'rock the boat' for fear of retaliation," according to the report. 

University of Florida employees were reportedly told "not to criticize the Governor of Florida [Republican Ron DeSantis] or UF policies related to COVID-19 in media interactions."

However, the Faculty Senate committee said that they "did not have the resources or the time to fully investigate these reports or their legal and policy implications. Faculty did express discontent about political interference with our mission, that academic freedom is under attack, and that we will likely lose faculty as a result."

The six-person panel was convened to investigate academic freedom issues after the university decided to bar three professors from testifying in a federal lawsuit against the state over a recently enacted elections bill.

A spokesperson from the University of Florida did not have any further comment on the report when reached for additional information by The Hill. 

A spokesperson for DeSantis told The Hill that "The report referenced contains plenty of unsourced allegations and innuendo, but zero evidence that Governor DeSantis or anyone connected to the governor’s office has exerted or attempted to exert improper influence on UF. This is because it did not happen."

A fourth University of Florida professor alleged in November that the school rejected his request to testify against state leaders and provide his expertise on the impact of COVID-19 on children.

Jeffrey L. Goldhagen, a University of Florida professor and pediatrician, was asked to testify against DeSantis, the Florida commissioner of education, the Florida Department of Education and the Florida Board of Education for a case in which Florida parents and children sought to overturn the state’s ban on mask mandates in schools.

However, after he submitted conflict-of-interest disclosures to the university, his requests to testify were denied.

Faculty also expressed concern over funding being pulled if the university's activities didn't align with the DeSantis administration, the Tampa Bay Times reported. 

"We knew there was more silencing and pressure coming from above. The Big Above. There was grave concern about retaliation and a sense that anyone who objected to the state of affairs might lose his or her job or be punished in some way," Danaya Wright, a constitutional law professor and former Faculty Senate chairperson, told The Tampa Bay Times on Tuesday. 








University of Florida researchers pressured to destroy COVID-19 data, told not to criticize DeSantis: report


Researchers at the University of Florida allegedly felt pressured to delete COVID-19 data while working on a study for an undisclosed state entity, according to a report release…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Dec 9, 2021)

*Graham warns GOP about Trump's wrath on debt vote*
Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) offered a forceful warning to Republican colleagues during a private lunch on Wednesday, saying former President Trump will come down hard on any GOP senators who vote for Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell’s (R-Ky.) deal to set up a special pathway to raise the debt limit.

In blunt remarks to the Senate Republican Conference, Graham harshly criticized McConnell for putting Senate Republicans in position to get “shot in the back” over the deal.

He said McConnell had backed away from his vow earlier this year to not give Democrats any help in raising the debt limit.

One GOP senator said Graham specifically warned colleagues “the president is going to be engaged on this issue.”

He told colleagues that McConnell had “led them on a charge up a hill and they were getting shot in the back,” according to the senator.

Other Republican senators who heard the remarks said it was unclear from Graham’s analogy whether McConnell was to blame for senators getting shot in the back but agreed that his comments were highly critical of the GOP leader’s handling of the debt limit standoff.

Graham on Wednesday declined to comment on the details of what he told fellow Republican senators at lunch, though he told The Hill that he disagrees with McConnell’s decision to cut a deal with Senate Majority Leader Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.) to create the special legislative pathway on the debt limit.

“I think this is a mistake, but we’ll see what happens,” he said. “We’ve been telling our Republican base for four months, ‘[Democrats] are spending money by themselves, they should raise the debt ceiling by themselves through reconciliation.’ ”

Graham said “a lot of people believe that changing the rules so they [Democrats] can do it without reconciliation is helping.”

“It’s pretty obvious to me that this will not be received well by the Republican faithful, including Donald Trump,” he added.

“Mitch McConnell just folded on the Debt Ceiling, a total victory for the Democrats — didn’t use it to kill the $5 Trillion Dollar (real number!) Build Back Worse Bill that will essentially change the fabric of our Country forever,” Trump said in a statement released through his political action committee.

“Somebody needs to get to Donald Trump and tell him to shut up about this,” said one nervous GOP lawmaker, who added that Graham’s warning about Trump is having a chilling effect.

“Graham was warning us about Trump was going to do and ‘May God have mercy on your souls,’ ” the GOP lawmaker said.








Graham warns GOP about Trump’s wrath on debt vote


Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) offered a forceful warning to Republican colleagues during a private lunch on Wednesday, saying former President Trump will come down hard on any GOP senators who vote …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

See what Donald can do for republicans while he's running loose? Donald is a divider and the longer he's around the more divided the republicans will be. He taught them one lesson though, if you don't get what you want, threaten to blow it all up and that's what they are trying to do.

Unless Donald gets what he wants, he will walk his base out of the party and into a new one. He won't worry about the complications of doing this either, he will just want to damage the GOP and take as much of their money as he can. If he ends up on trial in NY this spring or summer, he will demand the republicans do illegal and crazy stuff to spring him from prison (they can't, but Donald is dumb and desperate). Donald is the republican party, with close to 85% support, if he goes nuts while going down he will start blaming their politicians and will leave them divided and in disarray.

About all Donald has left is his control over the GOP, the big lie is his main money maker and he needs money. He will use them like toilet paper until he can`t any more, if he ran to Russia, he`d still be an important figure in the party. Shit he might run to Moscow and run for the GOP nomination from there and might even get it!  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








McConnell-McCarthy divide grows as Trump aims to keep his grip on GOP


Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell and Rep. James Comer were sitting near each other at Cardinal Stadium late last month, watching Kentucky and Louisville's home-state football rivalry turn into a one-sided affair.




www.cnn.com





*McConnell-McCarthy divide grows as Trump aims to keep his grip on GOP*


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 9, 2021)

piney420 said:


> It's amazing to me how many on the left are ok with pedophilia. Why are you ok with adults forcing themselves on children? It's wrong man. It's SUPER WRONG and not ok. But whatever, keep defending whomever you would like.


It's creepy how many right wing trolls go right to the topic of pedophilia when they post here. I'm not accusing anybody. Just saying it's creepy.

*Another GOP Sex Criminal Goes Down As Josh Duggar Convicted On Child Pornography Charges*
_
Former Christian conservative reality TV star Josh Duggar has been convicted of two counts of possession of child pornography. Before his current conviction, Duggar admitted to molesting underage girls. Yet Republicans still stood with Duggar and even claimed that his confession didn’t count.









Another GOP Sex Criminal Goes Down As Josh Duggar Convicted On Child Pornography Charges


Former Christian conservative reality TV star Josh Duggar has been convicted of two counts of possession of child pornography.




www.politicususa.com




_
Background information:



https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2015/05/22/republicans-josh-duggar-problem/





_Until Thursday, Josh Duggar was a popular man in the Republican party.
From former Arkansas governor Mike Huckabee to former Pennsylvania senator Rick Santorum, nearly every 2016 presidential candidate courting the social conservative vote has been happy to pose for a photo with the high-profile member of the Duggar family from TLC's reality-TV series "19 Kids and Counting."

But that relationship is bound to change after news Thursday that the 27-year-old Duggar is stepping down from his leadership position of the conservative lobbying group Family Research Council amid a tabloid report he molested several underage girls over a decade ago.

The problem: There's no shortage of photos on Twitter and Facebook of Duggar posing cheek-to-cheek with some of the Republican Party's most prominent leaders._





Duggar is but one from a long list of convicted pedos among the GOP illuminati. I'm not accusing all of those GOP leaders of anything. Just saying how creepy it is to find so many "Duggars" in bed with GOP leaders. This ruling today is all the more interesting when one looks at posts like the one @piney420 made. I mean, look at how many GOP leaders this Duggar pedo was hobnobbing with.

I can understand it if they were just trying to cover up their leaders faults by accusing others of what they do. What I don't understand is their tolerance of having pedos in their leadership circles. This all becomes pretty heavy when we consider that young lives that are being destroyed. So I don't understand their tolerance of the situation.


----------



## printer (Dec 9, 2021)

*14 GOP senators help advance McConnell debt limit deal*
Fourteen Senate Republicans on Thursday helped advance a deal negotiated by Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) to set up a one-time exemption to the filibuster on raising the debt ceiling. 

Senators voted 64-36 to close debate on the bill, which also prevents automatic cuts faced by physicians and other medical providers under Medicare from taking effect. 

McConnell and GOP Sens. John Barrasso (Wyo.), Roy Blunt (R-Mo.), Richard Burr (N.C.), Shelley Moore Capito (W.Va.), Susan Collins (Maine), John Cornyn (Texas), Joni Ernst (Iowa) Lisa Murkowski (Alaska), Rob Portman (Ohio), Mitt Romney (Utah), Thom Tillis (N.C.), John Thune (S.D.) and Roger Wicker (Miss.) helped advance the bill.

The bill, which could pass the Senate as soon as Thursday, sets up a fast-track process for bypassing the 60-vote legislative filibuster on a bill to raise the debt ceiling, letting Democrats raise it on their own. The vote on the debt hike bill is expected to take place by Dec. 15, when Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen has warned Congress will hit a cliff for keeping the government solvent. 








14 GOP senators help advance McConnell debt limit deal


Fourteen Senate Republicans on Thursday helped advance a deal negotiated by Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) to set up a one-time exemption to the filibuster on raising the debt …




thehill.com





*Trump: McConnell 'Giving it Away' on Debt Ceiling*
Former President Donald Trump ripped into Sen. Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., on Wednesday and accused the minority leader of "giving it away" when it came to negotiations with Democrats regarding the debt ceiling.

"Well, I got him elected because when I endorsed him and helped him with his commercials and the other stuff, I got this guy elected and I regret I didn't run somebody in the primary against him because he's been terrible," Trump said. 

"Look, he's now giving it away with the debt ceiling. He could have used the debt ceiling to get rid of Build Back Worse and he could have used it. And he would've won. It's a powerful thing. He gave it away today for nothing. He got nothing from it.

"He gave them a two-month extension. What was that all about? And that gave them time to get their act together."

'Mitch McConnell just folded on the debt ceiling, a total victory for the Democrats — didn't use it to kill the $5 Trillion Dollar (real number!) Build Back Worse Bill that will essentially change the fabric of our country forever,'' Trump wrote in a Save America PAC statement. 








Trump: McConnell 'Giving it Away' on Debt Ceiling


Former President Donald Trump ripped into Sen. Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., on Wednesday and accused the minority leader of "giving it away" when it came to negotiations with Democrats regarding the debt ceiling.




www.newsmax.com





I guess trump has no worries about losing money if the US defaults, given that the debt ceiling is not for future costs of government, but to pay for past government policies. The Trump tax breaks for one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2021)

https://www.cnn.com/2021/12/09/politics/donald-trump-hugh-hewitt/index.html

the fun never stops when donny is around....


----------



## printer (Dec 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2021/12/09/politics/donald-trump-hugh-hewitt/index.html
> 
> the fun never stops when donny is around....


*"No, she was, she didn't work for me. She was a lawyer that was representing General Flynn and some others, and she never officially, now she was on our side from the standpoint, I guess, you know, from the standpoint of what she was doing, but she didn't work for me as per se." * 

Which may not be a lie as far as Trump is concerned, "You have to pay someone to have them work for you, right? I never intended to pay any one of them."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

Julian Assange can be extradited to the US, court rules


Judges are reassured by US promises to reduce the risk of the Wikileaks founder taking his own life.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2021)

https://www.reuters.com/business/media-telecom/kanye-west-publicist-pressed-georgia-election-worker-confess-bogus-fraud-charges-2021-12-10/

what the fuck is this shit? one fucking psycho trying to help another fucking psycho out? lock them both in the same cell, see how long they stay "friends" then....i hope they can prove trump knew about this, just another nail in the coffin he may or may not ever be buried in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 10, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468936031852453888


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol
> I think he is tossing out some crocodile tears personally.


Kingsman meets Terminator?

distraction.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Kingsman meets Terminator?
> 
> distraction.


The Terminator didn’t make a great governator.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2021)

printer said:


> *Graham warns GOP about Trump's wrath on debt vote*
> Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) offered a forceful warning to Republican colleagues during a private lunch on Wednesday, saying former President Trump will come down hard on any GOP senators who vote for Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell’s (R-Ky.) deal to set up a special pathway to raise the debt limit.
> 
> In blunt remarks to the Senate Republican Conference, Graham harshly criticized McConnell for putting Senate Republicans in position to get “shot in the back” over the deal.
> ...


i still don't understand what Trump will do to them..you mean having the militia fatties show at your house with SA's?


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i still don't understand what Trump will do to them..you mean having the militia fatties show at your house with SA's?


They are afraid of the base. For both their actual safety and their electoral safety.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The Terminator didn’t make a great governator.


no but in making his action movie commercial, when he drop on the car and punched through that was ala original Terminator..the first part with british voiceover sound like Kingsman.

why do our law makers make action movies instead of what their platform is..but when you have none?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> no but in making his action movie commercial, when he drop on the car and punched through that was ala original Terminator..the first part with british voiceover sound like Kingsman.
> 
> why do our law makers make action movies instead of what their platform is..but when you have none?


Effective marketing to anyone who wears camo.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> They are afraid of the base. For both their actual safety and their electoral safety.


maybe they're in the wrong job then..hasn't anyone ever head of hiring armed security? I'm sure they make enough to itemize and it's deductible.

grow a spine people.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i still don't understand what Trump will do to them..you mean having the militia fatties show at your house with SA's?


he means he'll direct his mob of moron magats to not vote for them, and may go so far as to order them to demonstrate against them at rallies and debates...of course, i doubt he'd lose any sleep if one of them went that extra mile and physically assaulted/murdered who ever he sicced them on


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Effective marketing to anyone who *wears camp.*


what does that mean?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he means he'll direct his mob of moron magats to not vote for them, and may go so far as to order them to demonstrate against them at rallies and debates...of course, i doubt he'd lose any sleep if one of them went that extra mile and physically assaulted/murdered who ever he sicced them on


then they're in the wrong business..the good old days of a secure nation is always with a Dem in the Oval..it gets down and dirty- they chose their career.

Leaders, lead in the face of fear; fate loves the fearless.

remember when Newt was run out of town?


----------



## printer (Dec 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> then they're in the wrong business..the good old days of a secure nation is always with a Dem in the Oval..it get down and dirty- they chose their career.
> 
> Leaders, lead in the face of fear; fate loves the fearless.


Basically nobody want's to get primaried out. Sure the far right candidate may not represent the views of the majority of Republicans, just enough of them to show up and vote the reasonable candidate out.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> what does that mean?


Spell check.
Camo


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Kingsman meets Terminator?
> 
> distraction.


More like one eyed penis


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2021)

i'm pretty sure the only reason a lot of ex military personnel haven't started to take some of these people like trump, gaetz, gosar, boebert, or greene out is that they realize that it would open the door to magats trying to seek revenge...i know that's the only reason i can think of to not kill the lot of them. they're sub human trash that i would let burn if i had to take a piss, and about all they deserve at this point is being put out of the misery of other people


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> More like one eyed penis
> 
> View attachment 5044177


dudes a total dick and has to make actions movies to engage his base- no mention of comprehensive leadership plan and how he is going tomake the lives of his constituents better- but certainly he'll take Biden laurels to his state takin credit once BBB goes through.

'you didn't build that; we did'. -Senator Elizabeth Warren


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 10, 2021)

Suckers paid for it …. Wannabe hero.

Stab in eye by acidic semen


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm pretty sure the only reason a lot of ex military personnel haven't started to take some of these people like trump, gaetz, gosar, boebert, or greene out is that they realize that it would open the door to magats trying to seek revenge...i know that's the only reason i can think of to not kill the lot of them. they're sub human trash that i would let burn if i had to take a piss, and about all they deserve at this point is being put out of the misery of other people


they've ruined our country and Mental Health/Suicide is a boomin'.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5044185


Beauty.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2021)

printer said:


> Basically nobody want's to get primaried out. Sure the far right candidate may not represent the views of the majority of Republicans, just enough of them to show up and vote the reasonable candidate out.


tough! fight for your seat! tell the people what you're going do..they're too used to not being challenged.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> More like one eyed penis
> 
> View attachment 5044177


Fuccaneer


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5044191


see no evil!


----------



## printer (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> see no evil!


Well we already know they can not hear no evil, now if we could only get them to not speak evil.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 10, 2021)

I hope we can finally build that gallows they erected for pence and start thinning the crazies …… 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468721106068680708


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)

Imagine if Trump was POTUS and fighting with McConnell, he would hold up FEMA relief and refuse to sign an emergency order!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








More than 80 feared dead after tornadoes hit central and southern US | CNN


Storms unleashed devastating tornadoes late Friday and early Saturday across parts of the central and southern United States, collapsing buildings into twisted debris and claiming lives, with officials fearing the death toll could exceed 80.




www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Dec 11, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> I hope we can finally build that gallows they erected for pence and start thinning the crazies ……
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468721106068680708


I hear jumping up and down was suggested by him for women in Texas wanting an abortion.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2021)

Yes I'm making the comparison.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2021)

I should have merged the photos. This ones easier to post if you want to spread it around.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 12, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I should have merged the photos. This ones easier to post if you want to spread it around.


Nice to see that the guns are USA manufacture! MAGA!1!


----------



## printer (Dec 12, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I should have merged the photos. This ones easier to post if you want to spread it around.


So you are saying these party animals would have a good time with each other?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 12, 2021)

printer said:


> So you are saying these party animals would have a good time with each other?


“barrels” of yuks


----------



## printer (Dec 12, 2021)

*Graham Tells GOP It Can't Cross Trump*
Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., on Sunday advised Republicans not to cross former President Donald Trump like Sen. Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., did by voting with 13 other Republicans to allow Democrats a process to raise the debt ceiling.

In an interview on “Fox News Sunday,” Graham said “in the end, we did not make [Democrats] use reconciliation” to raise the debt ceiling — an issue Trump has been adamant about, hammering McConnell last week for not using the debt ceiling “to get rid of Build Back Worse.”

“You have to have a working relationship with Donald Trump or it will not work,” Graham said

“I like Senator McConnell but Republicans voted against this and every House Republican but one voted against it,” Graham said of the Democrats’ debt ceiling maneuver. “We promised one thing but delivered another. That was a mistake.”

“The Democrats caused this problem, they need to fix it,” Graham insisted.

“It's really not about the process as much as it's about keeping your word. We let a lot of people down,” he added.

“Sen. McConnell has been a great leader on many things but we are going into an election cycle with the wind at our back,” Graham insisted.

“But when you look forward to this party, Donald Trump is the most consequential Republican in the entire history of the Republican party, maybe besides Ronald Reagan. You have to have a working relationship with Donald Trump or it will not work,” he declared.

Graham also disputed that 2017 tax cuts were not paid for, and asserted the House should “re-vote” on President Joe Biden’s Build Back Better plan for social program and climate spending.

“We voted knowing that cutting taxes, we believed, would be good,” Graham said of massive tax cuts passed in 2017, adding, “I am against extra spending.”








Graham Tells GOP It Can't Cross Trump


Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., on Sunday advised Republicans not to cross former President Donald Trump like Sen. Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., did by voting with 13 other Republicans to allow Democrats a process to raise the debt ceiling.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2021)

printer said:


> *Graham Tells GOP It Can't Cross Trump*
> Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., on Sunday advised Republicans not to cross former President Donald Trump like Sen. Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., did by voting with 13 other Republicans to allow Democrats a process to raise the debt ceiling.
> 
> In an interview on “Fox News Sunday,” Graham said “in the end, we did not make [Democrats] use reconciliation” to raise the debt ceiling — an issue Trump has been adamant about, hammering McConnell last week for not using the debt ceiling “to get rid of Build Back Worse.”
> ...


McConnel needs to just fucking bitch slap the fuck out of trump on live tv, tell him he fucking lost, and to gtfo of politics, and start worrying about his fat ass going to prison...i'd gain a lot of respect for him...


----------



## printer (Dec 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> McConnel needs to just fucking bitch slap the fuck out of trump on live tv, tell him he fucking lost, and to gtfo of politics, and start worrying about his fat ass going to prison...i'd gain a lot of respect for him...


I would actually watch that. Not a fan of reality TV but I would make one exception.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> McConnel needs to just fucking bitch slap the fuck out of trump on live tv, tell him he fucking lost, and to gtfo of politics, and start worrying about his fat ass going to prison...i'd gain a lot of respect for him...


First, McConnell must cast Graham as the Gimp in Pulp Fiction. With a Federal judge standing in for the sword.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2021)

printer said:


> *Graham Tells GOP It Can't Cross Trump*
> Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., on Sunday advised Republicans not to cross former President Donald Trump like Sen. Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., did by voting with 13 other Republicans to allow Democrats a process to raise the debt ceiling.
> 
> In an interview on “Fox News Sunday,” Graham said “in the end, we did not make [Democrats] use reconciliation” to raise the debt ceiling — an issue Trump has been adamant about, hammering McConnell last week for not using the debt ceiling “to get rid of Build Back Worse.”
> ...


Isn't there a gofundme to get Lindsey some more kneepads?

He goes through a lot of them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2021)

Now this is interesting, Chris is pissed that Trump gave him covid and near killed him, but I think he wants Donald out of the way for his own political purposes. As a former prosecutor he knows that Trump and his henchmen are fucked, he especially knows Trump is fucked several ways including in NY and that the hammer will drop soon.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Chris Christie Says Capitol Riot 'Driven From the Top' amid Feud With Trump


It "was a driven-from-the-top process executed by C-team players. And that's why it looks like a Keystone Cops operation," he said Sunday.




www.newsweek.com





*Chris Christie Says Capitol Riot 'Driven From the Top' as Feud With Trump Intensifies*

Former New Jersey Governor Chris Christie on Sunday said that the January 6 Capitol riot was "driven from the top" in an apparent reference to former president Donald Trump and his allies.

"All the things that you see were driven from the top," Christie said during an appearance on ABC's This Week, in response to host George Stephanopoulos' comment about the events that led up to the Capitol riot, including the role of those loyal to Trump in the White House during his presidency.

"It may explain why the former president and his allies are working so hard not to cooperate," said Stephanopoulos.

Christie responded: "The [former] president made it very clear that he did not want to concede the election, that he would not concede the election, and you got a bunch of people around him by the time we got to the end, with very few exceptions, that were C-team players, at best, on their best day."

Those C-team players, Christie said, would tell the former president what he wanted to hear despite people "on the outside" telling him that "this is over and you need to concede."

"He didn't want to hear that. So he went to the C-team players and got that," Christie added.

The former Republican governor said that the January 6 committee's investigation will eventually reveal the facts relevant to the Capitol attack, but he added, *"Let's not kid ourselves. This was a driven-from-the-top process executed by C-team players. And that's why it looks like a Keystone Cops operation, because it was."*

Newsweek contacted Trump's office for comments but didn't hear back in time for publishing.

Christie's remarks come amid an intensifying feud with Trump over the former president's claims of a "rigged" 2020 presidential election. Last month Christie challenged those claims during a speech at the Republican Jewish Coalition conference in Nevada.

"We can no longer talk about the past and the past elections—no matter where you stand on that issue, no matter where you stand, it is over," he said.

Trump pushed back against Christie's remarks shortly after in a statement: "Chris Christie, who just made a speech at the Republican Jewish Coalition (RJC) in Las Vegas, was just absolutely massacred by his statements that Republicans have to move on from the past, meaning the 2020 Election Fraud...Everybody remembers that Chris left New Jersey with a less than 9% approval rating—a record low, and they didn't want to hear this from him!"

Christie responded to Trump's attacks in an interview with Axios where he said: "I'm not gonna get into a back-and-forth with Donald Trump. But what I will say is this: When I ran for re-election in 2013, I got 60% of the vote. When he ran for re-election, he lost to Joe Biden."

The former governor supported Trump and his policies and said that he voted for him in the 2016 and 2020 elections. He's remained coy about whether he'll run for president in 2024.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 13, 2021)

the Sí team


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> the Sí team


I too thought the “C-team” was giving them too much credit.


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I too thought the “C-team” was giving them too much credit.


If they were the C-Section they might have delivered.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> If they were the C-Section they might have delivered.


Naturally


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 13, 2021)

i thought they were pro life.






guess not.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now this is interesting, Chris is pissed that Trump gave him covid and near killed him, but I think he wants Donald out of the way for his own political purposes. As a former prosecutor he knows that Trump and his henchmen are fucked, he especially knows Trump is fucked several ways including in NY and that the hammer will drop soon.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty. That's what Trump gets for forcing Christie to eat Meat Loaf by ordering it for him at a White House Lunch when Christie said he'd preferred to order something else + he gave him Covid and with Christies co-morbidities? 

i'd be rabid..Trump didn't invent the enemies list.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i thought they were pro life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right up until birth, at which time the previous new life is recategorized as a drag on the system. It’s important to relentlessly keep hanging that hypocrisy around the necks of the antiliberal right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

*Trump will be looking for a scapegoat after attendance at his Florida rallies flopped*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump will be looking for a scapegoat after attendance at his Florida rallies flopped*


Bill O’Reilly’s fault.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

It's like everybody wondering if Donald will run in 2024 doesn't realize or understand that he won't be walking around free after 2022, but will most likely be in a NY state max security prison.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Old Man Trump Is Looking Weaker and Weaker—Sad!


People don’t want him to go away mad, they just want him to go away.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## printer (Dec 14, 2021)

Oops, wrong thread. Hey, it did involve Trump's lackeys.


----------



## printer (Dec 14, 2021)

*GOP election objectors rake in corporate cash*
Less than a year after the Jan. 6 attack, PACs affiliated with Fortune 500 companies and their trade groups have contributed $6.8 million to the 147 Republicans who objected, according to a new analysis of campaign finance records from liberal watchdog group Accountable.US.

Every major corporation paused PAC giving after the insurrection, prompting such donations to disappear entirely in January and total just $28,000 in February. Those same corporate PACs quietly resumed and later increased their political giving, doling out a total of $2.3 million to GOP election objectors between September and October, the most recent months on record.

“Corporations have shown they care more about cultivating political influence than maintaining a healthy democracy for their customers, employers and shareholders,” said Accountable.US President Kyle Herrig.

The Credit Union National Association is the top PAC donor to the election objectors, shelling out nearly $177,000. The American Bankers Association, which represents industry giants such as Bank of America and Wells Fargo, is second, with nearly $166,000 in donations.

General Dynamics — which contributed roughly $162,000 to more than 50 GOP objectors — is the top donor among Fortune 500 corporations, followed by fellow defense contractors Raytheon Technologies, Lockheed Martin and Boeing, as well as shipping giant UPS.

Other companies have resumed their PAC donations for the first time in recent months, including UnitedHealth Group, which gave a combined $50,000 to a dozen Republican objectors in October through its PAC, Federal Election Commission records show.

No Fortune 500 company PACs donated to Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.), who has said that Trump won the 2020 election “by a landslide” and argued prior to the insurrection that “this is our 1776 moment.”

However, several corporate PACs, including those affiliated with General Dynamics, Raytheon and Lockheed Martin, donated to Rep. Ronny Jackson (R-Texas), who wrote in a Jan. 6 opinion piece that Trump was unfairly denied a second term.

Only a small handful of companies, including AT&T, Comcast, Home Depot, Amazon, Walmart, Google and Microsoft, have stuck with their pledge to cut off donations to the 147 Republicans. However, many of those firms’ PACs have bankrolled party committees or leadership PACs that provide financial support to those lawmakers.








GOP election objectors rake in corporate cash


The nation’s biggest companies have steadily ramped up their donations to GOP lawmakers who voted against certifying the 2020 election results.




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## printer (Dec 15, 2021)

*North Carolina newspaper calls Meadows an embarrassment to state*
A leading North Caroline newspaper is blasting former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows, calling the Republican who previously served in Congress an embarrassment to the state.

"When will the N.C. Republican Party censure Mark Meadows?" The News and Observer asked in an editorial published on Wednesday. 

"The answer, of course, is never. But that won’t hide the embarrassment that Meadows is for his party or for the state he represented in Congress for seven years." 

Meadows has emerged "as a disgrace during a dangerous hour for U.S. democracy," the newspaper asserted.

"For North Carolina, Meadows is more than a figure in a Washington drama," the outlet's editorial board continued."He is the embodiment of how the state’s turn to extreme gerrymandering has opened the way for reactionary and incompetent candidates to represent the state in Congress." 

The House on Tuesday voted to hold the former Trump White House chief of staff in contempt of Congress as the special committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol continues its probe of the incident.

"It has long been clear that Meadows is a Trump sycophant," the newspaper wrote. "Now the question is whether his eagerness to please included breaking the law. The Jan. 6 committee needs to take a hard line with the former chief of staff who never drew a line for Trump." 








North Carolina newspaper calls Meadows an embarrassment to state


A leading North Caroline newspaper is blasting former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows, calling the Republican who previously served in Congress an embarrassment to the state.”When wil…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

A pretty good video opinion and a written article that sums things up nicely.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Analysis: How the January 6 committee finally exposed Trump's empire of lies


If politics still turned on truth and facts, this would be the week when the lie-filled foundations of Donald Trump's movement imploded, destroying his apparent dream of a return to power after the 2024 election.




www.cnn.com





*How the January 6 committee finally exposed Trump's empire of lies*
(CNN)If politics still turned on truth and facts, this would be the week when the lie-filled foundations of Donald Trump's movement imploded, destroying his apparent dream of a return to power after the 2024 election.

But it is the ex-President's greatest, most subversive victory that his empire of falsehoods will surely survive new disclosures that lay bare his own abuses of power and the voter-mocking deceit of his political and media enablers.
While there has already been a steady accumulation of shocking evidence of Trump's coup attempt on January 6 and the emptiness of his election fraud claims, recent days put the saga into a horrifying new light. They brought the clearest indicators yet that the entire Make America Great Again infrastructure and Trump's potential next White House campaign rest on hogwash and the whitewashing of history....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's like everybody wondering if Donald will run in 2024 doesn't realize or understand that he won't be walking around free after 2022, but will most likely be in a NY state max security prison.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


i'll bet you a buck he won't...i'l bet you a buck the evil piece of shit walks around free and possibly gets elected in 2024....because Biden and Garland aren't pursuing shit anywhere close to hard enough...(cue hanimmal jumping in to defend them both...) waiting for it to be closer to the election is bullshit, if you've got dirt on the motherfucker, use it NOW... nail the fuckers to the wall NOW...trump and his whole crew are slimy slithering pieces of shit that have always been hard to nail down, they know all the dirty tricks, they know how to avoid culpability, do what you're going to do now so there is time to counter whatever they think they're going to pull out of their asses to get out of this shit. if you wait till election eve, then there is no time to stop whatever fuckery they have up their shitty sleeves...and do not for one second believe they don't have something up there besides their slimy armpits


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2021)

https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/585965-manchin-yells-at-reporter-youre-bull

No, manchin, you're bullshit...you are a servant of the people, elected to represent your constituents, not the big businesses who have bought and paid for you long ago...the people have a right to know what you're planning to do with their futures, the futures of their children..."i'm not negotiating with any of you all" well you better be glad you aren't, or you'd be hearing a lot more questions you don't want to answer, like "who owns you, and decides who and what you vote for?" and "when did you become a republican in democrats clothes? " and "why are you dragging your toes on things the entire country seems to want, and only avowed enemies of the democrats don't want?"...maybe "why are you doing your best to scuttle president Biden's build back better plan? is it because the people who own you ordered you to? " and "exactly how do you consider yourself removed enough from the coal industry to vote on anything associated with it, and while we're at it, why have you taken more money from fossil fuel companies than any other democrat?"....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll bet you a buck he won't...i'l bet you a buck the evil piece of shit walks around free and possibly gets elected in 2024....because Biden and Garland aren't pursuing shit anywhere close to hard enough...(cue hanimmal jumping in to defend them both...) waiting for it to be closer to the election is bullshit, if you've got dirt on the motherfucker, use it NOW... nail the fuckers to the wall NOW...trump and his whole crew are slimy slithering pieces of shit that have always been hard to nail down, they know all the dirty tricks, they know how to avoid culpability, do what you're going to do now so there is time to counter whatever they think they're going to pull out of their asses to get out of this shit. if you wait till election eve, then there is no time to stop whatever fuckery they have up their shitty sleeves...and do not for one second believe they don't have something up there besides their slimy armpits


Unfortunately these things take time and they will wait for the committee report and public hearings. One thing though, they should have been able to nail Trump as individual #1 as soon as he left office, Cohen was doing the time FFS. Someone needs to explain this situation, it's a documents based case with witnesses, they've got him by the balls for a 10 year sentence in federal prison as the ringleader of the scheme. It almost looks like accessory after the fact, they have a slam dunk case there, yet crickets...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll bet you a buck he won't...i'l bet you a buck the evil piece of shit walks around free and possibly gets elected in 2024....because Biden and Garland aren't pursuing shit anywhere close to hard enough...(cue hanimmal jumping in to defend them both...) waiting for it to be closer to the election is bullshit, if you've got dirt on the motherfucker, use it NOW... nail the fuckers to the wall NOW...trump and his whole crew are slimy slithering pieces of shit that have always been hard to nail down, they know all the dirty tricks, they know how to avoid culpability, do what you're going to do now so there is time to counter whatever they think they're going to pull out of their asses to get out of this shit. if you wait till election eve, then there is no time to stop whatever fuckery they have up their shitty sleeves...and do not for one second believe they don't have something up there besides their slimy armpits


I believe everybody is waiting for NY to indict Donald and tie him down, they are pros and must figure NY have Donald by the balls. The trials for those involved inleading and organizing the insurrection won't likely happen until 2023 or even 2024 they say, but there should be plenty of guilty pleas in 2022. They might bag a half dozen congress people along with Trump and his henchmen and minions, with conspiracy or even RICO convictions.

Meanwhile Donald could be in a NY state cell by 2022 at the rate they are going and once that happens he will be muzzled as well. They are not going to get away with it, this has just begun and the rats are running and squealing. Guys like Bannon and Meadows are guilty as fuck and know it, once it's in the courts it doesn't matter what happens in congress. One good thing though, Mitch wants to use it to fuck over the Trump wing of the party, who are his enemies and who are hurting his chances of getting a majority in the senate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll bet you a buck he won't...i'l bet you a buck the evil piece of shit walks around free and possibly gets elected in 2024....because Biden and Garland aren't pursuing shit anywhere close to hard enough...(cue hanimmal jumping in to defend them both...) waiting for it to be closer to the election is bullshit, if you've got dirt on the motherfucker, use it NOW... nail the fuckers to the wall NOW...trump and his whole crew are slimy slithering pieces of shit that have always been hard to nail down, they know all the dirty tricks, they know how to avoid culpability, do what you're going to do now so there is time to counter whatever they think they're going to pull out of their asses to get out of this shit. if you wait till election eve, then there is no time to stop whatever fuckery they have up their shitty sleeves...and do not for one second believe they don't have something up there besides their slimy armpits


Biden can’t do anything about it. It’s refreshing to see a president not treat the AG as his personal lawyer.

I also don’t believe Garland is holding back for political reasons. He appears to be apolitical, a good quality for an AG.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe everybody is waiting for NY to indict Donald and tie him down, they are pros and must figure NY have Donald by the balls. The trials for those involved inleading and organizing the insurrection won't likely happen until 2023 or even 2024 they say, but there should be plenty of guilty pleas in 2022. They might bag a half dozen congress people along with Trump and his henchmen and minions, with conspiracy or even RICO convictions.
> 
> Meanwhile Donald could be in a NY state cell by 2022 at the rate they are going and once that happens he will be muzzled as well. They are not going to get away with it, this has just begun and the rats are running and squealing. Guys like Bannon and Meadows are guilty as fuck and know it, once it's in the courts it doesn't matter what happens in congress. One good thing though, Mitch wants to use it to fuck over the Trump wing of the party, who are his enemies and who are hurting his chances of getting a majority in the senate.


i sincerely hope you are right...i hope Biden and Garland know what they're doing, and i'm entirely mistaken when i say they're dragging their feet, and that it's all leading up to a dramatic reveal that nails trump's coffin shut, and takes at least a dozen of the worst republican pieces of shit down with him..i hope it takes the wind out of the white supremacist's sails and send them all scurrying back to the trailer parks they crawled out of...i hope it ruins the "careers" of greene, boebert, gosar, gaetz, meadows...all the "freedumb " fucks who want anything but freedom...but i'll still bet you that buck...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Biden can’t do anything about it. It’s refreshing to see a president not treat the AG as his personal lawyer.
> 
> I also don’t believe Garland is holding back for political reasons. He appears to be apolitical, a good quality for an AG.


I think this is a case for an independent special counsel if there ever was one, it was the kind of thing they were created for. Take it out of Garlands hands, he should oversee the DOJ, not the prosecution of these clowns. Appoint a former republican patriot as independent special counsel, a real fucking monster who hate their guts for fucking his party, there are plenty to choose from. If the scope was right, Mitch would probably agree to it, it would get rid of most of those who are causing him problems along with Trump in one fell swoop. Why Mitch would even have "clean hands", as his enemies go down under the special independent counsel and he gets a free house cleaning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i sincerely hope you are right...i hope Biden and Garland know what they're doing, and i'm entirely mistaken when i say they're dragging their feet, and that it's all leading up to a dramatic reveal that nails trump's coffin shut, and takes at least a dozen of the worst republican pieces of shit down with him..i hope it takes the wind out of the white supremacist's sails and send them all scurrying back to the trailer parks they crawled out of...i hope it ruins the "careers" of greene, boebert, gosar, gaetz, meadows...all the "freedumb " fucks who want anything but freedom...but i'll still bet you that buck...


Ya gotta remember, if ya can keep the house and win a few seats in the senate in 2022, the democrats can drive through everything on their bigger agenda in 6 months with control of the government. Until then, it's walk the tight rope with Manchien and Sinema, senators bought and paid for. Joe is shifting gears to voting rights now, it's about time, I wonder if the same two assholes will block that or amend it into meaninglessness. Win in 2022 and they can make changes that will remove many of the republican's electoral advantages, get rid of hate radio, regulate social media, put fox in a box and the fear of Jesus into any republican election official who wants to play games in 2024. In short who ever wins will try to exterminate the other, if democracy wins they will exterminate fascism because it threatens them. Likewise for a domestic terrorist watch list and those making threats to public officials.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya gotta remember, if ya can keep the house and win a few seats in the senate in 2022, the democrats can drive through everything on their bigger agenda in 6 months with control of the government. Until then, it's walk the tight rope with Manchien and Sinema, senators bought and paid for. Joe is shifting gears to voting rights now, it's about time, I wonder if the same two assholes will block that or amend it into meaninglessness. Win in 2022 and they can make changes that will remove many of the republican's electoral advantages, get rid of hate radio, regulate social media, put fox in a box and the fear of Jesus into any republican election official who wants to play games in 2024. In short who ever wins will try to exterminate the other, if democracy wins they will exterminate fascism because it threatens them. Likewise for a domestic terrorist watch list and those making threats to public officials.


i....would be very happy if the democrats retained control of the house, much less get a majority in the senate...i would also be amazed, shocked, and wondering who they murdered to make that happen...
with everything the republicans are doing to make it as unfair a fight as they possibly can, gerrymandering, passing restrictive voter laws, allowing white hate groups to "help keep order"...i would be very happy, and very shocked....


----------



## HGCC (Dec 16, 2021)

I dont think it is likely the Democrats pick up additional seats. 

If they have the evidence, they should nail someone prominent with something. Show the people something, anything. Bannon isn't enough.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I dont think it is likely the Democrats pick up additional seats.
> 
> If they have the evidence, they should nail someone prominent with something. Show the people something, anything. Bannon isn't enough.


Once this thing goes into prosecution you won't hear a thing except what is said in court, no TV for federal cases. The democrats are gonna hold public hearings and issue a report, there will be guilty pleas and indictments before the election. Whether facts, evidence of treason and a coup make any difference to the bigots who vote republican, remains to be seen. I figure covid will kill far more of them than will change their minds about Trump. They are gonna make as big a splash as they can with this shit and are going for voter's rights, provided senators bought and paid for go along


----------



## HGCC (Dec 16, 2021)

Hope you are right man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

The 1/6 committee, or a special independent special counsel will take care of Mitch's enemies, Trump and Trumpers. It will be useful to clean house and allow Mitch to retain control, the MAGATS will be on their back feet and their leaders on the defense.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Is Mitch McConnell in trouble?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

Another of the usual suspects.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The Jan. 6 puzzle piece that's going largely ignored


Rep. Louie Gohmert sued then-Vice President Mike Pence on Dec. 27. Donald Trump’s involvement in the case remains unclear.




www.politico.com


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll bet you a buck he won't...i'l bet you a buck the evil piece of shit walks around free and possibly gets elected in 2024....because Biden and Garland aren't pursuing shit anywhere close to hard enough...(cue hanimmal jumping in to defend them both...) waiting for it to be closer to the election is bullshit, if you've got dirt on the motherfucker, use it NOW... nail the fuckers to the wall NOW...trump and his whole crew are slimy slithering pieces of shit that have always been hard to nail down, they know all the dirty tricks, they know how to avoid culpability, do what you're going to do now so there is time to counter whatever they think they're going to pull out of their asses to get out of this shit. if you wait till election eve, then there is no time to stop whatever fuckery they have up their shitty sleeves...and do not for one second believe they don't have something up there besides their slimy armpits


I do want to say we do not see what Garland et al. are doing. It’s like Covid deaths: what we see is certainly less than what is happening.

This week I am seeing gratifying forward motion on several fronts.

I’ll take that wager, even money.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I do want to say we do not see what Garland et al. are doing. It’s like Covid deaths: what we see is certainly less than what is happening.
> 
> This week I am seeing gratifying forward motion on several fronts.
> 
> I’ll take that wager, even money.


i would be happy to owe you a dollar....
i don't want Garland to give away anything that would harm an investigation, but...something, say something, do something, tell us something so it doesn't look like nothing is happening, because it looks like nothing is happening....a weekly interview, a monthly report, i know hes doing something...tell us something...


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll bet you a buck he won't...i'l bet you a buck the evil piece of shit walks around free and possibly gets elected in 2024....because Biden and Garland aren't pursuing shit anywhere close to hard enough...(cue hanimmal jumping in to defend them both...) waiting for it to be closer to the election is bullshit, if you've got dirt on the motherfucker, use it NOW... nail the fuckers to the wall NOW...trump and his whole crew are slimy slithering pieces of shit that have always been hard to nail down, they know all the dirty tricks, they know how to avoid culpability, do what you're going to do now so there is time to counter whatever they think they're going to pull out of their asses to get out of this shit. if you wait till election eve, then there is no time to stop whatever fuckery they have up their shitty sleeves...and do not for one second believe they don't have something up there besides their slimy armpits


----------



## printer (Dec 16, 2021)

*Greene, GOP colleagues call for firing of DC Corrections official who 'despises' Trump and supporters*
Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) and 13 other Republicans are calling for the immediate termination of the deputy warden in charge of inmates connected to the Jan. 6 riot, who are being held inside a Washington, D.C. jail.

In a letter to D.C. Mayor Muriel Bowser shared on Twitter, Greene accused D.C. Central Detention Facility (CDF) Deputy Warden Kathleen Landerkin of "displaying animus toward anyone who supports Donald J. Trump" and of a perceived bias against Trump supporters.

"While most of these inmates have no prior criminal history and have yet to be convicted of any crime, Landerkin is allowing them to be treated as subhuman," Greene wrote in the letter Thursday signed by fellow Republican Reps. Paul Gosar (Ariz.), Matt Gaetz (Fla.), Andy Harris (Md.) and Lauren Boebert (Colo.).

Less than 40 of those individuals are being held in the DC jails, according to Department of Correction officials, who spoke to WUSA9. But reports of those inmates being mistreated have spurred protests and outcries among conservative circles.

In October, a judge ruled the D.C. Department of Corrections had violated the rights of one defendant jailed for the Jan. 6 riot by impeding his access to medical care.

Greene's report also alleges inmates had numerous health conditions that were not being properly treated. Lonnie Coffman, who faces a 17-count indictment for allegedly bringing 11 molotov cocktails and other firearms to the riot, was "in such poor condition that his lower forearm had turned purple and his thumb, black."

Last month, the U.S. Marshals Service inspected the jail complex where the rioters are being held and found it to be sufficient. 

But in Thursday's letter, lawmakers said Landerkin showed a clear bias and should be removed.

The letter, without citing direct evidence, accused Landerkin of calling Trump a "pig," and "equating Christians to the Ku Klux Klan," as well as saying Ashli Babbit, a rioter who was killed on Jan. 6, "was responsible for being shot."

"These examples are a mere drop in the ocean of statements which Landerkin has publicly supported over the last seven years," the letter reads.








Greene, GOP colleagues call for firing of DC Corrections official who ‘despises’ Trump and supporters


Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) and 13 other Republicans are calling for the immediate termination of the deputy warden in charge of inmates connected to the Jan. 6 riot, who are being held ins…




thehill.com


----------



## mooray (Dec 16, 2021)

printer said:


> *Greene, GOP colleagues call for firing of DC Corrections official who 'despises' Trump and supporters*
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) and 13 other Republicans are calling for the immediate termination of the deputy warden in charge of inmates connected to the Jan. 6 riot, who are being held inside a Washington, D.C. jail.
> 
> In a letter to D.C. Mayor Muriel Bowser shared on Twitter, Greene accused D.C. Central Detention Facility (CDF) Deputy Warden Kathleen Landerkin of "displaying animus toward anyone who supports Donald J. Trump" and of a perceived bias against Trump supporters.
> ...


Awwwww, gotta be nice to the white republican inmates lol.


----------



## printer (Dec 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Awwwww, gotta be nice to the white republican inmates lol.


Snowflakes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 16, 2021)

I know you likely aren't short of reasons to be mad at Texas lawmakers right now, but we're also currently watching the Governor, the Attorney General, and the state's child welfare agency debate the best way to prosecute the parents of trans kids and it'd be nice if anyone cared


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I know you likely aren't short of reasons to be mad at Texas lawmakers right now, but we're also currently watching the Governor, the Attorney General, and the state's child welfare agency debate the best way to prosecute the parents of trans kids and it'd be nice if anyone cared


Un elect them in 2022 is the only real answer, maybe they will lose bad enough they can't cheat their way out. Every election the republicans lose will be a war from now on.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I know you likely aren't short of reasons to be mad at Texas lawmakers right now, but we're also currently watching the Governor, the Attorney General, and the state's child welfare agency debate the best way to prosecute the parents of trans kids and it'd be nice if anyone cared


who says nobody cares?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

Here is why Mitch is "interested" in the 1/6 committee hearings, they are all his political enemies along with Trump, who wants him out of the way. I think Liz Cheney especially is his instrument and ally in fucking over certain GOP members of the house and other Trump republicans. Both Liz and Mitch are real clever pricks who know how to fuck these guys, Liz is gonna take them out with her when she goes out herself. She will get primaried, but people like spirit and guts too, if she does, she should run as an independent to steal GOP votes and possibly get elected.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Trump Republicans eager to dethrone McConnell as GOP leader


Mitch McConnell is facing a frontal assault from emboldened pro-Trump Republicans eager to unseat him as the Senate’s GOP leader.Why it matters: The Kentuckian has long been viewed as the most powerful Republican in Congress, a figure many in the party have feared turning into an enemy. His...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469687137079603202


*Result ……


*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469687137079603202
> 
> 
> *Result ……
> ...


Omicron fest 2021 a super spreader tour like no other! No mask and no vaxx means dead meat with omicron, it's as infectious as chicken pox, 4X more contagious than delta. So between delta and omicron there should be quite the covid feast. He needs to go back to free rallies filled with white trash again, not many paid to see the dog and pony show.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

Round one in the Donald vs Mitch war, Mitch wants Trump and those who support him in prison and out of his way, 1/6 is gonna clean house for Mitch. When your enemies are digging their own graves ya don't get in they way.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









GOP blows off Trump’s bid to oust McConnell


Just two Senate candidates — and no senators — have publicly called for replacing the Republican leader.




www.politico.com





Former President Donald Trump has hit a wall in his efforts to oust Mitch McConnell as GOP leader.
Despite months of attacks, the Trump-led campaign to depose the Senate minority leader has resulted in firm pledges from just two Republican candidates and no senators, and it has failed to turn up a formidable challenger to run against McConnell.
Inside the Capitol, conservative senators shrug at the question, revealing a lack of appetite even among the GOP’s anti-establishment wing and continued strong support for McConnell as leader.

Voters “care more about what you do as a senator, what you bring up, what you voted against, how you fight for it,” said Sen. Tommy Tuberville (R-Ala.), who won in 2020 with Trump’s endorsement and believes McConnell is doing “a good job.”
The former president, who remains critical of McConnell for declining to help him overturn the results of the 2020 election, has ramped up his calls for the Kentucky Republican’s ouster from leadership in recent weeks. This week alone, Trump issued several official statements lambasting McConnell, saying the GOP leader “saved the Democrats” by striking a deal to allow them to raise the debt ceiling, which caused some consternation within the Senate GOP.
...


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 17, 2021)

Only a idiot would believe it wasn't.










Kanye West’s ‘Independent’ Campaign Was Secretly Run by GOP Elites


The campaign took steps, experts say, to mask its connections to GOP operatives. That could violate federal election laws.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is why Mitch is "interested" in the 1/6 committee hearings, they are all his political enemies along with Trump, who wants him out of the way. I think Liz Cheney especially is his instrument and ally in fucking over certain GOP members of the house and other Trump republicans. Both Liz and Mitch are real clever pricks who know how to fuck these guys, Liz is gonna take them out with her when she goes out herself. She will get primaried, but people like spirit and guts too, if she does, she should run as an independent to steal GOP votes and possibly get elected.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## printer (Dec 17, 2021)

*Trump sought to 'undermine' COVID-19 response, says panel*
The Trump administration deliberately undermined the nation's coronavirus response for political purposes, including by weakening testing guidance and championing widespread "herd immunity," according to a new report from the House panel investigating the pandemic response.

The staff report released Friday was a summation of the year's work investigating political interference in the pandemic response from Trump officials and the former president himself. 

In interviews with officials and from uncovered emails and other documents, the committee found that the former administration failed to heed warnings about supply shortages, blocked public health officials from speaking publicly and neglected the pandemic response in order to focus on the 2020 presidential election and on promoting the lie that the election was "stolen" from Trump through widespread fraud.

New evidence released Friday showed the Trump White House intentionally “softened” the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's public health guidance for faith communities.

Jay Butler, the deputy director for infectious diseases, told the panel in an interview he was pressured by the White House to publish guidance for faith communities that “softened some very important public health recommendations,” such as removing all references to face coverings, a suggestion to suspend choirs and language related to virtual services.








Trump sought to ‘undermine’ COVID-19 response, says panel


The Trump administration deliberately undermined the nation’s coronavirus response for political purposes, including by weakening testing guidance and championing widespread “herd immun…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 17, 2021)

Gotta give it to old scarecrow head … he’s the best person to laugh at .

#TrumpPrison


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

Trump's legal bills are about to increase dramatically, I wonder if he will clean them out before the election!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Republican Party Helping Trump Pay His Personal Legal Bills: WaPo*





Rachel Maddow shares reporting from the Washington Post that the Republican Party is helping Donald Trump pay the legal bills for investigations into his personal business, even though Trump has amassed a fortune in political donations that he could spend on anything, including his own legal bills or the legal bills of his supporters that are being prosecuted for attacking the U.S. Capitol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Republican Party Helping Trump Pay His Personal Legal Bills: WaPo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who gives a shit? if the republikkkans want to throw good money away, fuck em, that's that much less they have to campaign with, run shitty adds with, finance disinformation with, fund white hate groups with....and soon they'll have many more members seeking financial aid to pay legal bills...but trump will have already sucked the fund dry, because thats what he does...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who gives a shit? if the republikkkans want to throw good money away, fuck em, that's that much less they have to campaign with, run shitty adds with, finance disinformation with, fund white hate groups with....and soon they'll have many more members seeking financial aid to pay legal bills...but trump will have already sucked the fund dry, because thats what he does...


That's the general idea.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 17, 2021)

Cannibals










Mo Brooks scrambling after increasingly frustrated Trump secretly meets with possible alternative GOP senate candidate


Donald Trump's endorsed candidates have lost U.S. Senate bids in Alabama in both the primary and general elections, a trend that may be continuing with the 2022 campaign of Rep. Mo Brooks (R-AL).Brooks was the first member of the House of Representatives to announce support for overturning the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Cannibals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The benefits of letting Donald run around loose, Mitch knows Trump's fucked and so are those who conspired with him, all are his enemies for control of the GOP. When Donald goes down next year it will be a free for all and blood bath, as they scramble for the brass ring and Donald's people run for cover or are facing trial on serious shit.


----------



## printer (Dec 17, 2021)

People are sicking up to Trump for his endorsement and more importantly the war chest he has grifted, even the GOP. Somehow they have a blind spot to Trump's relationship with money. "What is mine is mine and what is yours is mine." They will be getting squat. "What are you going to do about it, take me to court?"


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Only a idiot would believe it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*an


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> *an


Hey, you trying to take my job?


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 17, 2021)

injinji said:


> Hey, you trying to take my job?


Deeply repressed grammar Nazi is repressed 

(me)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 17, 2021)

Krampus trump


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471552294403682310


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 17, 2021)

Merry FuckYou to the trumps !
Enjoy prison dick you fat orange imbecile


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 17, 2021)

The GOP: "I licked Trump's ass and still lost- now the taste won't leave my mouth"

Also, " Happy Holidays" is a message of *inclusion* which somehow rankles Christians, who seem to think they own all wintertide celebration


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 17, 2021)

Godfather Christmas


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

McConnell Stops Another Coup Attempt as Trump’s Grip Keeps Slipping


While Trump may be hard to beat in 2024, McConnell’s talent is remaining on top of the GOP conference.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

*Softening Trump Political Potency Seen In Endorsement Flops, Limp Ticket Sales*





Rachel Maddow looks at signs that Donald Trump is becoming increasingly impotent as a political figure, with flaccid support among Republicans for his agitation against Mitch McConnell, squishy interest in his live events with disgraced former TV personality Bill O'Reilly, and an endorsement record that isn't standing up well in the heat of Republican primaries.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who gives a shit? if the republikkkans want to throw good money away, fuck em, that's that much less they have to campaign with, run shitty adds with, finance disinformation with, fund white hate groups with....and soon they'll have many more members seeking financial aid to pay legal bills...but trump will have already sucked the fund dry, because thats what he does...


the good news is they have him on a short leash right now or no cashola. about a week or two ago he released a bevy of his crazy statements and they told him in no uncertain terms if he does it again they won't pay to represent him.

personally it's funny as hell because as far as i can tell, they're the first to control him and it's only about money.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2021)

injinji said:


>


dammit beat me again!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2021)

yikes even Geraldo is calling FOX liars. implosion imminent.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> McConnell Stops Another Coup Attempt as Trump’s Grip Keeps Slipping
> 
> 
> While Trump may be hard to beat in 2024, McConnell’s talent is remaining on top of the GOP conference.
> ...


"Become a member to read this story"


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 18, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471946369619443717
*And Then …… 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472023478207488005*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 18, 2021)

WASHINGTON (AP) — A judge Thursday *rejected* a motion by Fox News to dismiss a $1.6 billion defamation lawsuit brought against the cable news giant by Dominion Voting Systems over claims about the 2020 presidential election.

In the 52-page ruling Delaware Superior Court Judge Eric Davis said that the voting-machine company had shown that “At this stage, it is reasonably conceivable that Dominion has a claim for defamation per se.”

Denver-based Dominion filed a lawsuit earlier this year against the media organization alleging that some Fox News employees elevated false charges that Dominion had changed votes in the 2020 election through algorithms in its voting machines that had been created in Venezuela to rig elections for the late dictator Hugo Chavez. On-air personalities brought on Trump allies who spread the claims, and then amplified those claims on Fox News’ social-media platforms.


In denying the motion to dismiss the lawsuit Davis said that Dominion’s complaint “supports the reasonable inference that Fox either (i) knew its statements about Dominion’s role in election fraud were false or (ii) had a high degree of awareness that the statements were false.”

Davis said that “Fox possessed countervailing evidence of election fraud from the Department of Justice, election experts, and Dominion at the time it had been making its statements. The fact that, despite this evidence, Fox continued to publish its allegations against Dominion, *suggests Fox knew* the allegations were probably false.”

The judge also wrote that despite emails from Dominion attempting to factually address Fox’s fraud allegations, Fox and its news personnel continued to report Dominion’s “purported connection to the election fraud claims without also reporting on Dominion’s emails.”

*“Given that Fox apparently refused to report contrary evidence … the Complaint’s allegations support the reasonable inference that Fox intended to keep Dominion’s side of the story out of the narrative.” *

Fox News Media said in a statement: “As we have maintained, Fox News, along with every single news organization across the country, vigorously covered the breaking news surrounding the unprecedented 2020 election, providing full context of every story with in-depth reporting and clear-cut analysis. We remain committed to defending against this baseless lawsuit and its all-out assault on the First Amendment.”

Waaaaaah Waaaaaah …..


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> "Become a member to read this story"


I open an incognito window that allows ads and it works for me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> dammit beat me again!


you know...i wonder if it ever occurs to fucker carlson that he has children, who will one day watch this shit on youtube, and know that their father spread hateful lies and disinformation, contributed to many, many deaths from covid, contributed to insurrectionist, called the grieving parents of children killed in school shooting liars and actors, called murderers heroes, and heroes murderers? or will he brainwash them so thoroughly that they will actually believe the horseshit he only pretends to believe? which will be worse?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

There must be HUGE amounts of bigotry among the white population of America, in a normal country the republicans would have barely registered in the polls after the recent history. Let's hope Donald keeps being Donald and running around lose for a spell, as soon as he's gone, they can get better at their regular con, it's the same as Donald's, only subtler. Donald wanted to bludgeon democracy to death, while republicans want to slowly and quietly strangle it.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








GOP Donor Warns of Trump 'Cult,' Candidates Trying to 'Out-MAGA Each Other'


"We're sowing the seeds of our own defeat here. We really need to get behind common-sense candidates that acknowledge what happened," Dan Eberhart said Friday.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

I love this story, it could portend a split in the republican party, we will have to see how Donald reacts to this latest salvo from Mitch. Donald is going down is desperate and figures he needs power and money to survive, as he gets closer to prison, Mitch and other republicans will grow bolder. Donald is gonna panic when the indictments drop and will freak and lash out, he might even run to Russia, if he can, it's the only way out.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mitch McConnell Changes His Tune On The Jan. 6 Committee*





After railing against the formation of the Jan. 6 committee back in May, Sen. Mitch McConnell now says the committee’s findings are something the public needs to know. We discuss with Don Calloway and Tim Miller.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

Ya know, Mitch actually speaks what many republicans are thinking, they are interested in who was involved and what happened and many will be tuning in. The unfolding dramatic story will draw them in, just like it will draw in patriots, people don't learn from facts, they learn the most by listening to stories. The committee will write the narrative of the insurrection and the courts will deal with the aftermath. Mitch will sit back with a bag of popcorn like the rest and see who was involved, he already knows, I'm sure Liz Cheney is keeping him fully informed.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Vs. McConnell *





Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell showed support for the January 6th Select Committee’s ongoing investigation. That’s happening as Donald Trump appears to be failing in his effort to get Republicans behind removing McConnell from Senate leadership. David Jolly joins to discuss.


----------



## canndo (Dec 18, 2021)

printer said:


> Just an opinion piece but with some useful observations.
> 
> *GOP becoming a cult of know-nothings*
> The Republican Party is becoming a cult. Its leaders are in thrall to Donald Trump, a defeated former president who refuses to acknowledge defeat. Its ideology is MAGA, Trump’s deeply divisive take on what Republicans assume to be unifying American values.
> ...


"Have become"? Lately?

No.

The gop has long been a collection of purposefully ignorant scientifically illiterate rabble.

Women cannot involuntarily be raped, blacks are on the inferior side if the bell curve, universities brainwash students, the earth is 6000 years old, the grand canyon is the result of the great biblical deluge, we must temper "darwinism" with biblical dogma, the earth isn't warming, wait, it is but we didn't do it, climate ALWAYS changes.

Crude oil is renewable, electric cars will never be powerful, liberals are driven by emotion but conservatives inhabit the land of pure reason. Supply side economics works, government can never be a source of help for citizens, regulation is always bad, the domino theory, Russia has more misses than the u.s. radiation is not a problem, rachael Carson killed millions of children. Character matters, school prayer is essential, the 2nd amendment defends all the others, they have wmd, fight there so they don't come here, caravans of brown people are massing our borders..

No, the gop has a long history of ...belief.


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 19, 2021)

*Pant Shittin Time …… *


Fox News’ Sean Hannity announced Thursday he’d be off the air until 2022, days after bombshell revelations about a private text message he sent then-White House chief of staff Mark Meadows during the storming of the U.S. Capitol.

“I’m coming back ready for a political fight,” vowed the Trump apologist, who in his Jan. 6 text to Meadows urged him to get then-President Donald Trump to call off the violent mob of his supporters.

“On vacation, I try to center myself, find God, and then get my creative juices flowing, and I already know where I’m headed,” Hannity told Ingraham. “I know next year is the biggest most important midterm election year in our lives and I’m going to be focused like a laser beam.”

Riiiiggghhhttt ………..

While going on holiday ahead of the festive season is normal, Twitter users noted how personalities on the network have a history of getting into hot water and then taking time off.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471684672174407685


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know...i wonder if it ever occurs to fucker carlson that he has children, who will one day watch this shit on youtube, and know that their father spread hateful lies and disinformation, contributed to many, many deaths from covid, contributed to insurrectionist, called the grieving parents of children killed in school shooting liars and actors, called murderers heroes, and heroes murderers? or will he brainwash them so thoroughly that they will actually believe the horseshit he only pretends to believe? which will be worse?


i think about it all the time. we can look to our current children of the infamous with accurate precision right now.

Bernie Madoff both adult sons committed suicide.
Rudy Giuliani his son is MAGAT his daughter has spoken out painfully against her father actions several times.
Infowars Nut son is a MAGAT and following in dad's footsteps.
DJT Jr is well know to hate his father.

on a personal level:
My children are split one is a MAGAT (police officer dad) and one tried to organize at Trader Joe's and got termed (Progressive mom).

C'est la vie.


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 19, 2021)

talking politics and religion is a NO gainer ---In all reality we are all sheep following Social Media and the News - we should concern ourselves in treating all people with respect (no matter what color, sex or country) --we have lost respect of everything and everybody including ourselves (Build the Wall)


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2021)

harris hawk said:


> talking politics and religion is a NO gainer ---In all reality we are all sheep following Social Media and the News - we should concern ourselves in treating all people with respect (no matter what color, sex or country) --we have lost respect of everything and everybody including ourselves (Build the Wall)


then don't come to this forum- it says POLITICS.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2021)

harris hawk said:


> talking politics and religion is a NO gainer ---In all reality we are all sheep following Social Media and the News - we should concern ourselves in treating all people with respect (no matter what color, sex or country) --we have lost respect of everything and everybody including ourselves (Build the Wall)


It ain't politics, it's cold civil war and the fight is liberalism vs Trump fascism and a death cult of personality. Grab your shovel, head south and start in or donate to the new fund Steve Bannon will start to build one. People who support the republicans are traitors to the nation and constitution, 1/6 proved it beyond all doubt, so did climbing into bed with the Russians to cheat the election.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2021)

https://www.cnn.com/2021/12/19/politics/joe-manchin-build-back-better/index.html

why doesn't this fucking weasel just join the fucking republikkkans and quit pretending to be a democrat? he's done as much or more damage to the administration as any fucking republican, except maybe sinema, who isn't a democrat either, and since we really only have two parties, that sort of makes both of them fucking republicans, from my perspective. manchin is so fucking transparent, all he wants is to protect his coal money, and the money of his masters, the fossil fuel industry, and he's willing to fuck the entire world to get what he wants. Bernie is right, force the vote, televise it internationally, and make the fucker vote no in front of the entire planet, so everyone will know exactly what he is, a fake democrat and a real republikkkan, and a slave to his owners....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 20, 2021)

harris hawk said:


> talking politics and religion is a NO gainer ---In all reality we are all sheep following Social Media and the News - we should concern ourselves in treating all people with respect (no matter what color, sex or country) --we have lost respect of everything and everybody including ourselves (Build the Wall)


If by the last sentence you mean that Build The Wall is a symptom of lost respect, I rather agree. The rest is raw defeatism.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2021)

*GOP Oklahoma House leader, wife accused of multiple felonies*








GOP Oklahoma House leader, wife accused of multiple felonies


A top Republican Oklahoma House leader and his wife have been indicted on multiple felony counts. The Oklahoman newspaper reports the indictment released late Friday accuses House Speaker Pro Tempore Terry O'Donnell of misusing his power to change state law so his wife, Teresa, could become a...




ktul.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2021)

The death cult has a new hero.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473271309597609990


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The death cult has a new hero.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473271309597609990


Think many in the crowd were vaxxed or wore a mask? Looks like covid might mete out justice among them this winter, by January there should be thousands of them dying a day, more will be fucked than die though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Think many in the crowd were vaxxed or wore a mask? Looks like covid might mete out justice among them this winter, by January there should be thousands of them dying a day, more will be fucked than die though.


i hope it mows them down like hay...and the ones that survive are so fucked up they become irrelevant as far as voting...and as far as future insurrection attempts...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope it mows them down like hay...and the ones that survive are so fucked up they become irrelevant as far as voting...and as far as future insurrection attempts...


Anyway ya look at it Roger the Trumpers will have herd immunity by spring, the hard way. Omicron is serious, but the vaxxed seem to have an easier time with breakthrough infections and the boosted should be ok until spring. At the rate this is spreading, the geographic clusters of unvaxxed, the holidays and coupled with the fact that they don't wear masks, should see them all infected soon enough. Overwhelmed hospitals will drive the mortality rate up significantly and people will start dying at home too.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 21, 2021)

Fuck Joe Manchin … seen he ran to Fox News to be interviewed.

Now on blast at MSNBC
Clown show Act 2


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2021)

The GOP says the dumber and more ignorant the voter the better.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473379286140833794


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The GOP says the dumber and more ignorant the voter the better.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473379286140833794


They have been working the education troll for a long time now.

It is also wrapped up with the student debt issue.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 22, 2021)

If they could read they might find out their Jesus book doesn't say what they think it does.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 22, 2021)

HGCC said:


> If they could read they might find out their Jesus book doesn't say what they think it does.


Nah they can read just fine, they need to sell all those hate mongering books they write so they can make money off them. The Republicans (and the propagandists that keep them in power) just want to stop them from being able to critically think for themselves, because that is when they start to see through all the cult bullshit.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 22, 2021)

In a weird way, the republican books/movies/media remind me of the stuff No Limit Records put out in the late 90s. Just a deluge of bright colors and cheap production values.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5051856


someone should replace that with Blak-out


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> someone should replace that with Blak-out


fun fact i lurnt the other day: michael nesmith (monkees)'s mom invented white out.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 22, 2021)

Well well well .. roger stone needs a cash infusion. Wants to sell trump autograph as NFT ( * insert laughter ) 

Fuck Roger Stone and all of the associated grifters now worried about their finances …. Ask Avenatti if crime pays nowadays ( no more luxury life style for that leech ) apparently he has an old school flip phone from CRICKET Wireless due to any internet activity being forbidden . Fashion forward ankle bracelet and Top Ramen.

So a big *FUCK OFF *you wannabe extremist … Clown Posse song “ Hahahahaha fuck you “ 




Sucks to be you …….


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well well well .. roger stone needs a cash infusion. Wants to sell trump autograph as NFT ( * insert laughter )
> 
> Fuck Roger Stone and all of the associated grifters now worried about their finances …. Ask Avenatti if crime pays nowadays ( no more luxury life style for that leech ) apparently he has an old school flip phone from CRICKET Wireless due to any internet activity being forbidden . Fashion forward ankle bracelet and Top Ramen.
> 
> ...


Maybe he could sell signed copies of his presidential pardon to raise a few bucks. He could also get a tattoo of Trump on his ass, take a picture and sell that as digital art too. Nixon is covering his back and an ass would be an appropriate place for Trump. Maybe he could do a nude centerfold for MAGA magazine, which might be a good business idea to fleece and bamboozle the rubes.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5050415


'may'. always so vague and non-committal..they tell you what they want yet won't commit to; when you bring what they ask, there's always more. they love to move goal posts..it's never good enough..you're never good enough..you and I aren't even worth it to them just Lobby.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well well well .. roger stone needs a cash infusion. Wants to sell trump autograph as NFT ( * insert laughter )
> 
> Fuck Roger Stone and all of the associated grifters now worried about their finances …. Ask Avenatti if crime pays nowadays ( no more luxury life style for that leech ) apparently he has an old school flip phone from CRICKET Wireless due to any internet activity being forbidden . Fashion forward ankle bracelet and Top Ramen.
> 
> ...


might i again suggest Mar-a-Lago sand in those little bottles with a cork- unlimited grift material?

awesome post; love your comments

oh! apparently what goes around..? yes, cancer medical is very expensive.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> fun fact i lurnt the other day: michael nesmith (monkees)'s mom invented white out.


That is the one rock and roll fact that my wife knows, so I've heard that a lot over the years.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2021)

Fresh turmoil hits Wisconsin vote 'audit' after top 'investigator' calls on GOP senator to resign


On Thursday, the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel reported that Michael Gableman, the former Wisconsin Supreme Court justice turned pro-Trump elections "investigator," is calling for the resignation of a Republican state senator who criticized his purported probe into election security."Republican...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Fresh turmoil hits Wisconsin vote 'audit' after top 'investigator' calls on GOP senator to resign
> 
> 
> On Thursday, the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel reported that Michael Gableman, the former Wisconsin Supreme Court justice turned pro-Trump elections "investigator," is calling for the resignation of a Republican state senator who criticized his purported probe into election security."Republican...
> ...


It is fascinating that the Wisconsin Republicans are good with funneling millions of tax payer dollars into the pockets of Trump's political trolls to do these bullshit investigations, but cancel free meals for kids while they are in school so that they have the calories needed to be able to function properly because they might get used to eating.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Dec 24, 2021)

Former NFL star, Republican candidate and bag of hammers, Herschel Walker.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 24, 2021)

Xmas greetings from the Trumps … 

Let’s Go Cardiac Arrest !

#TrumpPrison2021


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467814944330727426


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 26, 2021)

"Madison Cawthorn just said that Russia’s military is stronger than ours.
Ted Cruz called our troops “woke and emasculated” and Russians hardened killing machines.
8 GOP Senators spent July 4th in Moscow.
Republicans can always be counted on to support their leader, Vladimir Putin"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> "Madison Cawthorn just said that Russia’s military is stronger than ours.
> Ted Cruz called our troops “woke and emasculated” and Russians hardened killing machines.
> 8 GOP Senators spent July 4th in Moscow.
> Republicans can always be counted on to support their leader, Vladimir Putin"


I dunno why Vlad wouldn't give Donald asylum in Russia if he were to run away from indictments. He could broadcast on RT via YouTube to his base of 5th columnists, some of whom are in the congress. Donald would be like Vlad's ventriloquist dummy with his arm shoved up his ass working his mouth. I'm sure Vlad's people can write him a better script than the one he's been spouting. Why GOP senators and congress people can fly there to suck his ass on TV. The base won't care at all, most only see in black and white anyway.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2021)

Seems strange that Cawthorn says he met his soon to be ex wife (a military officer ) in a casino in St Petersburg Russia.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2021)

Gee, turns out Putin banned casinos in St Petersburg back in 2009. Why did Cawthorn make up that story and what is the real one?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Gee, turns out Putin banned casinos in St Petersburg back in 2009. Why did Cawthorn make up that story and what is the real one?


Maybe it will come out in the divorce proceedings, unless he's rich enough to pay her off. I'm sure people in military intelligence are interested, if she's an officer.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 27, 2021)

this is the new poster for the republican 2024 run for president


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2021)

Maybe they or someone else has a recording of the call? We haven't heard much from Rudy, who is in trouble, broke and cut off from Trump. I wonder if Rudy cut a deal, he was in the middle of things and the 1/6 panel hasn't called him in...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








House Jan 6th committee focusing on Trump phone call to Willard hotel 'war room' before riot: report


The House select committee investigating the January 6th attack on the U.S. Capitol is zeroing in on communications Donald Trump had with top lieutenants before the riots began."Congressman Bennie Thompson, the chairman of the House select committee investigating the Capitol attack, has said the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2021)

Prominent far right columnist fell out of his apartment window in Moscow naked with one slipper on, a tragic accident. He must have been running because he landed out in the street, must have slipped from only wearing one slipper.









Погиб основатель проекта «Спутник и погром» Егор Просвирнин. Его нашли голым под окнами дома на Тверской


В центре Москвы на Тверской улице обнаружен труп обнаженного мужчины




theins.ru


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Prominent far right columnist fell out of his apartment window in Moscow naked with one slipper on, a tragic accident. He must have been running because he landed out in the street, must have slipped from only wearing one slipper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds right


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Prominent far right columnist fell out of his apartment window in Moscow naked with one slipper on, a tragic accident. He must have been running because he landed out in the street, must have slipped from only wearing one slipper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m wondering which foot was the problem. There is something about the word “slipper” here, but the idea is slippery.


----------



## smokinrav (Dec 28, 2021)

GOP House candidate suggests executing top US general on television


GOP fumed at Milley over what officials described as routine call with China




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2021)

https://www.newsweek.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-calls-it-wise-bar-democrats-who-move-red-states-voting-1664155

WHO elected this fucking retarded cunt? a "national divorce" ?...that's called secession, and the last time anyone tried it, we had a "civil" war...
a cooling off period? what the fuck is wrong with this person? there are laws for a reason, and she is that reason...now the fucking moronic pinheads in georgia have put her in a position where she may be able to change some of those laws? maybe the "national divorce" thing isn't such a bad idea...lets give them nevada, arizone, new mexico, and texas...then shut their water off, close the borders, embargo EVERYTHING they try to import, and use the navy to blockade their ports. as soon as they all die of thirst, or are shot by their compatriots, the rest of us can move on with evolution


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-calls-it-wise-bar-democrats-who-move-red-states-voting-1664155
> 
> WHO elected this fucking retarded cunt? a "national divorce" ?...that's called secession, and the last time anyone tried it, we had a "civil" war...
> a cooling off period? what the fuck is wrong with this person? there are laws for a reason, and she is that reason...now the fucking moronic pinheads in georgia have put her in a position where she may be able to change some of those laws? maybe the "national divorce" thing isn't such a bad idea...lets give them nevada, arizone, new mexico, and texas...then shut their water off, close the borders, embargo EVERYTHING they try to import, and use the navy to blockade their ports. as soon as they all die of thirst, or are shot by their compatriots, the rest of us can move on with evolution


she's got it a little twisted around; people are moving FROM red to blue not the other way around. who wants to move to a backwater state where you can't be sure your vote will count, have no services and Saturday night when the 'boys ride'?

this is what they want.








'Greater Idaho' movement reaches ballot milestone in Klamath Co.


The movement to create 'Greater Idaho' by moving most of Southern and Eastern Oregon into the state has officially gotten enough signatures to be on the ballot in Klamath County next year. "We feel that our traditional values in rural Oregon are more aligned with Idaho than we are with Oregon...




ktvl.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2021)

"I can confirm service of process was perfected personally upon the former attorney general William Barr this morning at his home in McLean, Virginia. At the time of service, Mr. Barr was wearing shorts and did not appear happy. "


----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> she's got it a little twisted around; people are moving FROM red to blue not the other way around. who wants to move to a backwater state where you can't be sure your vote will count, have no services and Saturday night when the 'boys ride'?
> 
> this is what they want.
> 
> ...


Greater Idaho hasn't informed the State of Jefferson it's claiming their territory.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

topcat said:


> Greater Idaho hasn't informed the State of Jefferson it's claiming they're territory.


I’m surprised Nevada north of the 80 isn’t in.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

topcat said:


> Greater Idaho hasn't informed the State of Jefferson it's claiming their territory.


well holy shit; i do believe there is overlap..maybe we can get them to fight each other for the territory?







__





SoJAA: State of Jefferson







www.sojaa.net







Greater Idaho has a petition; Jefferson is mythical according to article.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> well holy shit; i do believe there is overlap..maybe we can get them to fight each other for the territory?
> 
> View attachment 5057042
> 
> ...


When I lived a few hours north of here, I kept seeing State of Jefferson billboards with that stuuupid XX flag.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2021)

The federal government is not going to let Stinkys cult form some sort of kkk homeland.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2021)

DeSantis has not been seen in public for 13 days, his social media accounts are re-posting old posts. 
Here's to hoping he is gasping for air in a hospital bed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The federal government is not going to let Stinkys cult form some sort of kkk homeland.


too bad, then we could get them all in one place...accidents happen...just sayin...


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2021)

Must be senile.










 American Cold War Adviser Asks Vladimir Putin for Russian Citizenship


New York-born Suzanne Massie told Kremlin-friendly channel NTV it would be a great "honor" to become a a Russian citizen.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2021)

I kinda laugh at the republicans attempts to rewrite history and ban books from libraries, how 20th century! History is written by historians and journalists and we all know the narrative, mostly liberal women teach history in schools. These days a teacher can assign a class any number of online resources, YouTube videos for instance, that they can do for homework and write a report on. Who gives a shit about "approved school texts anymore? Increasingly teachers are teaching this way and stepping outside the established norms using the limitless resources the internet provides.

CRT might be useful as a political ploy, but these clowns are sunk at the start line. Their kids will know that their parents are fucking idiots and that Trump is a traitor and an asshole!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I kinda laugh at the republicans attempts to rewrite history and ban books from libraries, how 20th century! History is written by historians and journalists and we all know the narrative, mostly liberal women teach history in schools. These days a teacher can assign a class any number of online resources, YouTube videos for instance, that they can do for homework and write a report on. Who gives a shit about "approved school texts anymore? Increasingly teachers are teaching this way and stepping outside the established norms using the limitless resources the internet provides.
> 
> CRT might be useful as a political ploy, but these clowns are sunk at the start line. Their kids will know that their parents are fucking idiots and that Trump is a traitor and an asshole!
> 
> View attachment 5057149


Well, no. CRT is an effort to bring systemic injustice to light. That’s more than a ploy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Well, no. CRT is an effort to bring systemic injustice to light. That’s more than a ploy.


CRT is a ploy for the republicans, they are the ones making hay with it and banning books. Actual CRT (to the extent it exists) can be taught online and will be, as I outlined. It is an attempt to censor history and it's not a new phenomena in the American South or for history in general. The internet makes that task more difficult with the online resources (many are liberal in nature and outlook) as teachers increasing use these resources in class. The tried to ban porn from red states (who are the biggest consumers), but the internet makes it moot. The same principle will hold true for the content of school books, they are in most cases obsolete and the kicker is online content is free, books cost money.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> CRT is a ploy for the republicans, they are the ones making hay with it and banning books. Actual CRT (to the extent it exists) can be taught online and will be, as I outlined. It is an attempt to censor history and it's not a new phenomena in the American South or for history in general. The internet makes that task more difficult with the online resources (many are liberal in nature and outlook) as teachers increasing use these resources in class. The tried to ban porn from red states (who are the biggest consumers), but the internet makes it moot. The same principle will hold true for the content of school books, they are in most cases obsolete and the kicker is online content is free, books cost money.


Perhaps a definition is in order. I am using the term CRT to say “there is systemic racism built into our civic institutions.” If this creates a disconnect, please tell me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Perhaps a definition is in order. I am using the term CRT to say “there is systemic racism built into our civic institutions.” If this creates a disconnect, please tell me.


There is and that is the premise of the academic theory, but it is not taught in schools. The republicans latched onto it as part of the culture wars and if you check You'll see the term mention on Foxnews quite a bit, it's the latest thing to whip up the base, humans have an ancient innate propensity to defend their perceived culture and this is used to incite subconscious tribalism. 100, 000 years ago culture was (and still is) the software than ran on our mental hardware and included mythologies, language and survival skills, it was worth defending with your life, because it meant your life. This usually took the form of defending the tribe of clan against other tribes and clans, we have an ability to shut down empathy for the "other" to make it easier for us to kill them.

This is the psychology of mass manipulation the republicans and foxnews use, along with fear, they enrage to enrage their audience and when we are angry and fearful our perspective narrows and our empathy is lowered. Once they get them worked up about an imaginary "problem", they feed them the narrative and blow the dog whistle along the way. History plays a big part in all this drama and it's importance is emphasized by those who attempt to rewrite it for political purposes or to hide shame and guilt. When humans fell threatened or have a big problem, they band together, organize and come up with a plan. America is polarized politically and the republican's plan is to cheat steal and bludgeon their way into power and once there, to destroy democracy so that they stay there.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There is and that is the premise of the academic theory, but it is not taught in schools. The republicans latched onto it as part of the culture wars and if you check You'll see the term mention on Foxnews quite a bit, it's the latest thing to whip up the base, humans have an ancient innate propensity to defend their perceived culture and this is used to incite subconscious tribalism. 100, 000 years ago culture was (and still is) the software than ran on our mental hardware and included mythologies, language and survival skills, it was worth defending with your life, because it meant your life. This usually took the form of defending the tribe of clan against other tribes and clans, we have an ability to shut down empathy for the "other" to make it easier for us to kill them.
> 
> This is the psychology of mass manipulation the republicans and foxnews use, along with fear, they enrage to enrage their audience and when we are angry and fearful our perspective narrows and our empathy is lowered. One they get them worked up about an imaginary "problem", they feed them the narrative and blow the dog whistle along the way. History plays a big part in all this drama and it's importance is emphasized by those who attempt to rewrite it for political purposes or to hide shame and guilt. When humans fell threatened or have a big problem, they band together, organize and come up with a plan. America is polarized politically and the republican's plan is to cheat steal and bludgeon their way into power and once there, to destroy democracy so that they stay there.


At some point this knowledge should (my opinion) yield a countertactic. It’s sobering to realize I’m living in prehistory. As I like my alcohol, that is a negative feature.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

Without the "glue" of Trump, who is paradoxically the great divider, the MAGATS would fly apart. We are dealing with mostly fear driven antisocial personalities and they all believe different things and some pretty weird shit. Trump and racism are the glue that holds the core of the modern republican party together. "They is taken over"! is their battle cry, the same rationalization Dillion Roof used when he mass murdered black people in a church and got treated to a burger by the racist cops on his way to jail.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








How MAGA Media Dead-Enders Fought for Scraps in Trump’s Wake


With Trump out of office, 2021 was the year bad blood boiled over into legal and personal threats among some of the most eccentric MAGA world figures.




www.thedailybeast.com





*How MAGA Media Dead-Enders Fought for Scraps in Trump’s Wake*

*LET THEM FIGHT
With Trump out of office, 2021 was the year bad blood boiled over into legal and personal threats among some of the most eccentric MAGA world figures.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

I can see why Barr would be upset, by having to sit for a deposition for the shit he tried to pull. The DOJ won't do anything, but Cohen could be in for a big payday and Barr will have to answer uncomfortable questions under oath. Trump clearly abused the power of the state for political and personal reasons, there should be plenty of witnesses and documents proving it.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Former Attorney General Bill Barr did 'not appear happy' when served summons in Michael Cohen case


Former Attorney General Bill Barr was reportedly served a summons on Thursday at his home in the pricy Washington, D.C. suburb of McLean, Virginia. The summons requires that Barr respond to a suit brought by Donald Trump's former lawyer Michael Cohen regarding the alleged violation of his First...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

I can't even imagine the shit that's gonna break loose in the MAGA camp and GOP in 2022 when Donald goes down in NY, freaking and lashing out as his day of doom approaches. We could see him convicted, in custody and awaiting sentencing in NY by election day in 2022. I figure madness on the right will ensue that will carry on far past election day and hopefully throw them into disarray with a part of the base staying home and a potion of it dead from covid and stupidity. Donald is and will continue to use the big lie to vacuum up the small donor money, donations that the house candidates depend on and the republican party is paying Trump's legal bills besides! With luck you could have a repeat of Georgia where trump fucked the republicans and he might do it again to get back at Mitch before he goes down.

I dunno if driving all this shit with the 1/6 panel and Trump's legal troubles into an election year will be helpful or not, but it can't hurt and the democrats need every advantage they can get. The republicans figure if the democrats win they will exterminate them, they aren't wrong about that part.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2021)

trump would absolutely trash the republican party to save himself, he's never actually been a member of either party, the only party he belongs to is the trump party, he just used the republicans to get what he wanted. now that they can't help or won't help him anymore, he has no more loyalty to them than he does to the country, it's people, or it's constitution...they're all just tools to be used to get what he wants 
the only good part of it is that it will indeed weaken the republicans position, and if it leads to the republicans dissolving into two or even three separate parties, so much the better for democrats, and democracy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

Donald vacuuming up sucker money from the GOP and perhaps committing mail and wire fraud over raising money based on the big stop the steal lie.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump Campaign Emails Use Misleading Subject Lines, Spam-Like Senders


Some Trump campaign emails seem to impersonate direct exchanges with recipients, while his allies have opted to send cryptic-looking messages.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2022)

*Republicans Hit Snags Deploying Gerrymandering Strategy To Strengthen Grip On Power*





Kelly Burton, president of the National Democratic Redistricting Committee, talks about the effort to ensure fair voting district maps against Republicans keen to use redistricting to secure election outcomes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> trump would absolutely trash the republican party to save himself, he's never actually been a member of either party, the only party he belongs to is the trump party, he just used the republicans to get what he wanted. now that they can't help or won't help him anymore, he has no more loyalty to them than he does to the country, it's people, or it's constitution...they're all just tools to be used to get what he wants
> the only good part of it is that it will indeed weaken the republicans position, and if it leads to the republicans dissolving into two or even three separate parties, so much the better for democrats, and democracy


As long as Donald is leading them he will lead them into disaster and division, I have faith in Donald. I figure that's one reason for him running around loose and not indicted in NY and by the feds. He's looking at prison in NY by 2022 or 2023 at least and there can be little doubt about that. Garland will act against the planners and organizers of the insurrection, he has little choice in the matter really, once the 1/6 panel lays out the facts and issues an interim report by summer. I'm sure he knows NY will have Trump indicted by then and they can have clean hands as far as he's concerned, none of the base gives a fuck about the rest of the clowns going down. Donald will try to claim he's a political prisoner etc, if the feds do him first, they will wait until they get the key players to roll over on him when they figure they are fucked. The federal case against Trump will be something to see and will involve guys like Meadows and Rudy taking the stand against him, they will want him discredited, not just convicted.

Once Donald is gone or looks like he is, the fun will begin on the republican side and all out war might erupt among them, as they scramble for the brass ring in 2022. When Donald is gone Mitch will try to regain control of the party and smooth things over before the election, the dems want to give him as little time as possible after the shit storm that will erupt while Trump goes down. Margins are thin in many places and between covid, the insurrection and Trump, it could swing the difference. I figure covid will be largely a non issue by November, the economy is booming and unemployment is low, Ya might have a chance of keeping the house and increasing in the senate, at least I hope so.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As long as Donald is leading them he will lead them into disaster and division, I have faith in Donald. I figure that's one reason for him running around loose and not indicted in NY and by the feds. He's looking at prison in NY by 2022 or 2023 at least and there can be little doubt about that. Garland will act against the planners and organizers of the insurrection, he has little choice in the matter really, once the 1/6 panel lays out the facts and issues an interim report by summer. I'm sure he knows NY will have Trump indicted by then and they can have clean hands as far as he's concerned, none of the base gives a fuck about the rest of the clowns going down. Donald will try to claim he's a political prisoner etc, if the feds do him first, they will wait until they get the key players to roll over on him when they figure they are fucked. The federal case against Trump will be something to see and will involve guys like Meadows and Rudy taking the stand against him, they will want him discredited, not just convicted.
> 
> Once Donald is gone or looks like he is, the fun will begin on the republican side and all out war might erupt among them, as they scramble for the brass ring in 2022. When Donald is gone Mitch will try to regain control of the party and smooth things over before the election, the dems want to give him as little time as possible after the shit storm that will erupt while Trump goes down. Margins are thin in many places and between covid, the insurrection and Trump, it could swing the difference. I figure covid will be largely a non issue by November, the economy is booming and unemployment is low, Ya might have a chance of keeping the house and increasing in the senate, at least I hope so.


i'm basically hoping the same thing, that the gerrymandering they tried backfires, as it looks like it might be doing. that the more extreme members of the "freedom caucus" drive away more voters than they attract. that trump continues to pillage the coffers, and divide the voter base...and that NY and the DOJ both move swiftly, decisively, and successfully, taking down the worst of the circus.


----------



## printer (Jan 1, 2022)

*Hogan, administration found using disappearing messaging app to communicate with staff*
Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan (R) and his administration were found to be using a messaging app that deletes messages after 24 hours, keeping his internal communications with staff members private and out of the state archives.

Messages from the end-to-end encryption app Wickr obtained by The Washington Post show Hogan talking about a wide range of topics, including the state's response to the pandemic, coordinating with staffers and complaining about media. Chat rooms used by Hogan were set to a timer called "Burn-on-Read" which deletes the messages after 24 hours, the Post reported, citing records.

Hogan spokesman Mike Ricci told the Post the governor uses the app to “have political and communications conversations with advisers, many of whom do not work for the state.” But the Post's reporting shows state employees who responded to Hogan's messages include his chief of staff and communications director.

The Post in November made a public records request for chatroom listings and messages from the governor and about two dozen of his staffers to confirm the use of Wickr and asked each individual to take "urgent and immediate" steps to preserve the records.

The governor's office then provided screenshots of the messages. While it did not deem the records as public, it provided them "in the interest of transparency," according to one of Hogan's government lawyers.

Maryland law requires that each level of state government retain its records on a schedule. The automatic deletion of messages by Hogan and members of his administration means it can never be determined whether the communications can be made public or be kept by the archives once he leaves office. 








Hogan, administration found using disappearing messaging app to communicate with staff


Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan (R) and his administration were found to be using a messaging app that deletes messages after 24 hours, keeping his internal communications with staff membe…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Hogan, administration found using disappearing messaging app to communicate with staff*
> Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan (R) and his administration were found to be using a messaging app that deletes messages after 24 hours, keeping his internal communications with staff members private and out of the state archives.
> 
> Messages from the end-to-end encryption app Wickr obtained by The Washington Post show Hogan talking about a wide range of topics, including the state's response to the pandemic, coordinating with staffers and complaining about media. Chat rooms used by Hogan were set to a timer called "Burn-on-Read" which deletes the messages after 24 hours, the Post reported, citing records.
> ...


motherfuckers with nothing to hide, hide nothing....


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> motherfuckers with nothing to hide, hide nothing....


nothing to hide, nothing to fear is what they tell us too


----------



## printer (Jan 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> motherfuckers with nothing to hide, hide nothing....


But from what I remember he is one of the GOP that even Democrats think was doing a good job, you know, some would cal him a (RINO).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2022)

printer said:


> But from what I remember he is one of the GOP that even Democrats think was doing a good job, you know, some would cal him a (RINO).


it's easy to make it appear you're a reasonable person doing good work when you are being compared to gosar, greene, gaetz, boebert...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2022)

gosar, greene, gaetz, and boebert....sounds like a very disreputable legal firm "when you've been accused of murdering three people at a riot you never should have been at, when you've stormed the capitol, attacked capitol police and threatened the life of the vice president, when your attempted coup has failed...call gosar, greene, gaetz, and boebert. we'll be proud to represent you, boy."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's easy to make it appear you're a reasonable person doing good work when you are being compared to gosar, greene, gaetz, boebert...


Anybody who is still a member of the GOP and tries to get them into power has no honor or patriotism, they put party before country. Hogan appears to be one of the more responsible ones, but remember who he's in bed with and that makes him unfit. It makes all republicans with a few exceptions unfit and those exceptions are on the 1/6 committee and won't be republican congress people after they are primaried. However by the time primary season arrives in 2022, Trump will have legal issues taking up all his time, money and attention, as he tries to keep his ass out of the slammer. Trump could even be convicted in NY by primary season and in custody awaiting sentencing, these kind of trials don't usually take that long and plenty of rich and powerful people have been nailed by these folks before. They might take him, his family and business out under NY anti racketeering laws, their version of RICO before the election. I wouldn't expect any federal charges against Trump until NY is done with him, it will hardly matter when they get around to it, because Donald will be in a NY cell anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> gosar, greene, gaetz, and boebert....sounds like a very disreputable legal firm "when you've been accused of murdering three people at a riot you never should have been at, when you've stormed the capitol, attacked capitol police and threatened the life of the vice president, when your attempted coup has failed...call gosar, greene, gaetz, and boebert. we'll be proud to represent you, boy."


*'It's crazy': GOP governor responds to polls of GOP voters*





Republican Governor Larry Hogan of Maryland discusses polling that shows that an overwhelming majority of Republican voters believe the former President Trump's election lies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'It's crazy': GOP governor responds to polls of GOP voters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so there you have it, black and white proof that the overwhelming majority of republican voters in Maryland are fucking stupid...and yet, they are allowed to vote...
but that's alright...republicans in general are already a minority, so the majority of the stupidest minority is...stupid...


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> gosar, greene, gaetz, and boebert....sounds like a very disreputable legal firm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so there you have it, black and white proof that the overwhelming majority of republican voters in Maryland are fucking stupid...and yet, they are allowed to vote...
> but that's alright...republicans in general are already a minority, so the majority of the stupidest minority is...stupid...


The guy is like a dinosaur before the meteorite hit, he's finished in the republican party. He seems reasonable and that will drive the base insane, I'm sure his phone is ringing off the hook with death threats.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/01/02/politics/marjorie-taylor-greene-twitter-suspension/index.html

too little, too late...but still fucking hilarious
shit's starting to change, and it ain't gonna go well for the whitehate crowd


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2022/01/02/politics/marjorie-taylor-greene-twitter-suspension/index.html
> 
> too little, too late...but still fucking hilarious
> shit's starting to change, and it ain't gonna go well for the whitehate crowd


If the democrats win enough of a majority in the house and senate, most people will have no idea how much things will change for these assholes. There will be no difference between a domestic terrorist and a middle eastern one, that means more powers of surveillance and other methods not normally used against these assholes. There will be a domestic terrorist watch list and anybody on it won't own a gun or fly on a plane. It will be harder to make anonymous death threats, easier to get caught and mandatory minimums for when they do get caught, a bit of technical effort could stop this shit. Most importantly, social media and cable and will be regulated by the FCC, who will have a new mandate and powers, the fuckers who whip up these morons and feed them bullshit will be dealt with. I figure voting rights and election laws should pretty much take care of them in the coming years as their base vomits up lunatic candidates.

Ya just need to win in November for a better future and America, the democrats could drive all the above and more through in 6 months, if the majority is big enough, especially in the senate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

There are reasons why the republicans are squirming about 1/6 other than some of them being prosecuted. They, their media partners and base all tried to shift the blame and dissemble about the severity of the attack on the Capitol. They instinctively know that this will not play well with most Americans, aside from what the polls say. It was a singular event that reduced their support significantly and tens of thousands left the party over it.

The 1/6 panel moved the public drama of the insurrection to the new year and a new news cycle where it will be replayed and kept fresh in the public eye all spring, summer and probably fall. There are and will be court cases squeal deals and guilty pleas coming this year, all will help to keep the memories and feelings fresh up to November. Then there's Trump and his approaching legal crises and the ensuing panic and freaking out as he goes down in NY. So 2022 should be an eventful year in the congressional investigation and in the courts, let's hope it makes a difference in November.

The way it works is republicans will eagerly go to war over illegally retaining power and to install a corrupt King, while democrats will go to war to defend democracy and the constitution.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The number of Americans who think violence against the government is justified is on the rise, poll finds


More than a third of Americans say violence is justifiable up from 23% in 2015 and 16% in 2010, according to the poll's findings.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## xtsho (Jan 2, 2022)

Twitter bans Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s account over COVID claims


Twitter said Sunday it had banned the personal account of far-right Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene for multiple violations of the platform’s COVID-19 misinformation policy.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2022)

‘I will stab you in the face’: Trump-loving conspiracists at war with each other as bitter feud goes public


Some of the conspiracy theorists who influenced election audits have sunk into a cycle of infighting and recrimination.Inventor Jovan Pulitzer posed as a restaurant employee last week to prank call a critic in a puerile stunt he live-streamed for his fans, who heard him ask the person to clarify...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## printer (Jan 3, 2022)

*Nunes formally resigns from Congress*
Rep. Devin Nunes (R-Calif.) formally resigned from Congress on Monday, as the California Republican departs to run former President Trump's new media and technology company.

Nunes’ resignation letter was read aloud on the House floor during a pro forma session on Monday. It is set to take effect at 11:59 p.m. today.

“The honorable, the speaker, House of Representatives, madam, I write to inform you that I have notified California Gov. Gavin Newsom of my resignation from the U.S. House of Representatives effective today at 11:59 p.m.” the letter reads.

“It has been the honor of my life to represent the people of California’s San Joaquin Valley for the last 19 years,” the letter adds.








Nunes formally resigns from Congress


Rep. Devin Nunes (R-Calif.) formally resigned from Congress on Monday, as the California Republican departs to run former President Trump’s new media and technology company.Nunes’s resig…




thehill.com





One cow down. A few more cows to go.


----------



## printer (Jan 3, 2022)

*Rand Paul announces exit from YouTube*
en. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) said he will stop posting videos on YouTube because of actions the platform has taken over content it said violated its policies.

Paul said his decision to stop posting on YouTube is part of his “exodus from Big Tech,” and accused the platform of censoring his content. 

Paul received two strikes from YouTube, in August and September, over videos the platform said violated its COVID-19 misinformation policy. His account was suspended for seven days for each strike. If a user receives three strikes within 90 days, the account will be terminated, according to YouTube’s policy. 

The senator’s announcement comes amid more widespread Republican accusations that technology giants are censoring their content. However, there has been no evidence published suggesting systemic anti-conservative bias among major tech companies.

Paul encouraged others who do not agree with mainstream platforms’ policies to opt out of using those websites in an op-ed published in the Washington Examiner on Monday. 

“About half of the public leans right. If we all took our messaging to outlets of free exchange, we could cripple Big Tech in a heartbeat. So, today I take my first step toward denying my content to Big Tech. Hopefully, other liberty lovers will follow,” he wrote. 

Paul said he will only be posting on YouTube to criticize the platform, and will instead largely post content on the video sharing site Rumble, which has become popular among Republicans who have fled mainstream social platforms. 








Rand Paul announces exit from YouTube


Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) said he will stop posting videos on YouTube because of actions the platform has taken over content it said violated its policies.Paul said his decision to stop posting on You…




thehill.com





Half a cow? A hind quarter?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2022)

printer said:


> *Nunes formally resigns from Congress*
> Rep. Devin Nunes (R-Calif.) formally resigned from Congress on Monday, as the California Republican departs to run former President Trump's new media and technology company.
> 
> Nunes’ resignation letter was read aloud on the House floor during a pro forma session on Monday. It is set to take effect at 11:59 p.m. today.
> ...


They will elect another one just like him, if covid doesn't kill enough of them, it's the same for many republicans, even those from red pockets in blue states. They will pay no price at the polls for their behavior and that is the real issue.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2022)

printer said:


> *Nunes formally resigns from Congress*
> Rep. Devin Nunes (R-Calif.) formally resigned from Congress on Monday, as the California Republican departs to run former President Trump's new media and technology company.
> 
> Nunes’ resignation letter was read aloud on the House floor during a pro forma session on Monday. It is set to take effect at 11:59 p.m. today.
> ...


Nunes must not have heard about trump steaks or trump casinos.


----------



## printer (Jan 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nunes must not have heard about trump steaks or trump casinos.


Or airline.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Or airline.


Or Presidency


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nunes must not have heard about trump steaks or trump casinos.


Or being bankrumpt


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Or being bankrumpt


Maybe the uncertainty of getting paid gives him an endorphin rush.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2022)

Ron DeSantis claims Florida is a “Free State,” but he just had a man arrested for asking a question at his press conference.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ron DeSantis claims Florida is a “Free State,” but he just had a man arrested for asking a question at his press conference.


How do you think the video will play in court?


----------



## printer (Jan 4, 2022)

*Cruz: GOP will have 'multiple grounds to consider' for Biden impeachment if it wins House*
"If we take the House, which I said is overwhelmingly likely, then I think we will see serious investigations of the Biden administration," the senator said on the latest episode of his podcast, "Verdict with Ted Cruz."

"I do think there's a chance of that," Cruz said while talking about the possibility of a Republican-majority House impeaching Biden. He added that the Democrats had "weaponized impeachment."

"They used it for partisan purposes to go after Trump because they disagreed with him. One of the real disadvantages of doing that is the more you weaponize it and turn it into a partisan cudgel, you know, what’s good for the goose is good for the gander," Cruz said.

Cruz said that there are "multiple grounds to consider for impeachment" of Biden.

"Probably the most compelling is the utter lawlessness of President Biden's refusal to enforce the border. His decision to just defy federal immigration laws and allow 2 million people to come here unimpeded in direct contravention of his obligation under Article Two of the Constitution to take care that the laws be faithfully executed," he said.

"That is probably the strongest grounds right now for impeachment, but there may be others. Because the Democrats decided this is just another tool in the partisan war chest, I think there is a real risk that this turnabout will be fair play," Cruz continued.








Cruz: GOP will have ‘multiple grounds to consider’ for Biden impeachment if it wins House


Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) said that “there’s a chance” Republicans will impeach President Biden if they win the House majority in this year’s midterm elections.”If …




thehill.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *Cruz: GOP will have 'multiple grounds to consider' for Biden impeachment if it wins House*
> "If we take the House, which I said is overwhelmingly likely, then I think we will see serious investigations of the Biden administration," the senator said on the latest episode of his podcast, "Verdict with Ted Cruz."
> 
> "I do think there's a chance of that," Cruz said while talking about the possibility of a Republican-majority House impeaching Biden. He added that the Democrats had "weaponized impeachment."
> ...


I hope they roll him up as well.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I hope they roll him up as well.


He’s too stupid to be useful to anyone. Even the planners of the insurrection.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 4, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Or being bankrumpt


Or refusing payment after the work is done.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

*'It Could Happen Here' Looks At Extremist Voices And How To Stop Them*





Jonathan Greenblatt of the ADL has released the new book 'It Could Happen Here,' and he joins Morning Joe to discuss how hate and hate-related violence is intensifying in the U.S. and what to do about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Major Utah GOP donor says 'the Jews' are using COVID-19 vaccines to 'euthanize the American people'


On Tuesday, Deseret News reported that Dave Bateman, the cofounder of tech company Entrata and a major financial backer of the Republican Party, mass-emailed several tech executives and elected officials claiming that COVID-19 vaccines are a Jewish plot to depopulate the world.“I write this...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Major Utah GOP donor says 'the Jews' are using COVID-19 vaccines to 'euthanize the American people'
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, Deseret News reported that Dave Bateman, the cofounder of tech company Entrata and a major financial backer of the Republican Party, mass-emailed several tech executives and elected officials claiming that COVID-19 vaccines are a Jewish plot to depopulate the world.“I write this...
> ...


It seems to remain a reliable marker for fascism.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

4 Republicans have now been arrested in Florida for casting multiple ballots in the 2020 election.


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

The Missouri State Rep Justin Hill who skipped his swearing in on Jan 6, 2021 TO ATTEND THE ATTACK ON THE U.S. CAPITOL has resigned.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 5, 2022)

Rising CA Republican star who slammed COVID vaccines dies after testing positive for the virus - California News Times


A California A deputy district attorney and Republican Nova, who accused the vaccine obligation at a turning point USA rally a month ago, died of viral complications. Kelly Ernby, 46, died this week after being infected with the virus. It is unknown if she was vaccinated. She spoke at a rally...




californianewstimes.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Rising CA Republican star who slammed COVID vaccines dies after testing positive for the virus - California News Times
> 
> 
> A California A deputy district attorney and Republican Nova, who accused the vaccine obligation at a turning point USA rally a month ago, died of viral complications. Kelly Ernby, 46, died this week after being infected with the virus. It is unknown if she was vaccinated. She spoke at a rally...
> ...


dang! you beat me!









After a politician dies of COVID, battle breaks out on husband's Facebook


'She was NOT vaccinated. That was the problem.'




www.sfgate.com





her star is no longer rising.


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> dang! you beat me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I think maybe it rose into the light.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> dang! you beat me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually sad to see someone only 46 years old dying from covid. But she's been at rallies ranting against vaccines and common sense Covid measures since the beginning. Even as those that are anti-vaccine and anti-mask watch their anti-covid measure heroes die from Covid they still refuse to take it seriously.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

printer said:


> *Rand Paul announces exit from YouTube*
> en. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) said he will stop posting videos on YouTube because of actions the platform has taken over content it said violated its policies.
> 
> Pau*l said his decision to stop posting on YouTube is part of his “exodus from Big Tech,” and accused the platform of censoring his content.
> ...


post the truth and you'll have no issues..it's not hard to understand their TOS.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It's actually sad to see someone only 46 years old dying from covid. But she's been at rallies ranting against vaccines and common sense Covid measures since the beginning. Even as those that are anti-vaccine and anti-mask watch their anti-covid measure heroes die from Covid they still refuse to take it seriously.


it's like Russian Roulette; everyone is different and these variants affect people differently.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It's actually sad to see someone only 46 years old dying from covid. But she's been at rallies ranting against vaccines and common sense Covid measures since the beginning. Even as those that are anti-vaccine and anti-mask watch their anti-covid measure heroes die from Covid they still refuse to take it seriously.


Insert Lemming Meme here


----------



## HGCC (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'It Could Happen Here' Looks At Extremist Voices And How To Stop Them*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh...somebody gonna sue somebody 









It Could Happen Here


Listen to It Could Happen Here on Spotify. A jaunty walk through the burning ruins of the old world, the one we all live in now, and a guide to avoiding the worst pitfalls along the road to a better world. It Could Happen Here season 1 ended with the possibility of a second civil war. It Could...




open.spotify.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

Sounds like he has covid, he was not seen for two weeks until a few days ago.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478834609236238338


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

I knew she looked familiar.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It's actually sad to see someone only 46 years old dying from covid. But she's been at rallies ranting against vaccines and common sense Covid measures since the beginning. Even as those that are anti-vaccine and anti-mask watch their anti-covid measure heroes die from Covid they still refuse to take it seriously.


She was dumb for sure. At least she was smart enough to not have kids.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Sounds like he has covid, he was not seen for two weeks until a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478834609236238338


He’s a bigger piece of shit than I thought. And I thought he was an enormous piece of shit before.


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

*GOP officials in key Arizona county rebut partisan audit*
“After an in-depth analysis and review of the reports and presentations issued by the Senate’s contractors, we determined that nearly every finding included faulty analysis, inaccurate claims, misleading conclusions, and a lack of understanding of federal and state election laws,” the report reads. 

The audit also made a number of recommendations for changes to Arizona’s election law.

Now, however, the elections department is saying that the findings in the Senate-commissioned audit were misleading or not true.

Specifically, the report says 22 claims were misleading, 42 were inaccurate and 13 were false.

The 93-page report also criticized Cyber Ninjas, writing that its report “inaccurately challenges the legitimacy of thousands of voters who participated in the November 2020 General Election and/or the validity of ballots counted and included in the official results.”

“Our analysis found that Cyber Ninjas made faulty and inaccurate conclusions about more than 53,000 ballots in 22 different categories,” the report says.

The elections department also affirmed that the 2020 presidential vote was not marred by fraud, writing that “The November 2020 General Election was administered with integrity and the results were accurate and reliable.”

“This has been proven through statutorily required accuracy tests, court cases, hand counts performed by the political parties, and post-election audits. The Elections Department followed all federal and state election laws,” the report added.








GOP officials in key Arizona county rebut partisan audit


The Maricopa County Elections Department released a report on Wednesday slamming the audit commissioned by the state’s GOP-led Senate, writing that it contained “faulty analysis” and “inaccur…




thehill.com





*Correcting the Record: Maricopa County Releases Detailed Report on Senate Inquiry*
_Correcting the Record_ concluded that nearly every finding by the Senate’s contractors included faulty analysis, inaccurate claims, misleading conclusions, and a lack of understanding of federal and state election laws. After an in-depth analysis and review of the reports and presentations by Cyber Ninjas, CyFIR, EchoMail, and the Senate’s Audit Liaisons, the Elections Department found:


22 were misleading. The claims lead the reader to assume a conclusion that is not supported by the evidence.
41 were inaccurate. The claims include flawed or misstated analysis.
13 were false. The claims are demonstrably false and can be proven false using materials provided to the Senate.
"No election is perfect, but what our report confirms is the November 2020 General Election in Maricopa County is about as close as you can get," said *Vice Chairman Clint Hickman, District 4*. "A record number of eligible voters participated, their votes were counted as they were cast using proven processes, and both Republicans and Democrats won local and statewide races. If one of your preferred candidates or causes lost in 2020, that's not proof of fraud; that's proof of democracy working." 

The Senate’s review included a series of inaccurate reports and presentations delivered by its contractors on September 24, 2021, which called into question the integrity of Maricopa County employees and the validity of legitimate votes cast by eligible voters. This continuous release of inaccurate information required the County to develop a website to combat misinformation: JustTheFacts.Vote.

“This report reflects the countless hours our election professionals spent correcting the record once again and I am grateful for their efforts and professionalism,” said *Supervisor Tom Galvin, District 2*. “The report undoubtedly shows that County staff counted the votes accurately and impartially in a free and fair 2020 General Election and should give voters added confidence that future elections will be conducted with the same professionalism, accuracy and impartiality.”

"The Senate's election review was a gigantic waste of time and money all in service of the Big Lie," said *Supervisor Steve Gallardo, District 5*. "We ran free, fair, secure elections in 2020. This report proves it. Again. End of story."








Correcting the Record: Maricopa County Releases Detailed Report on Senate Inquiry


Today, the Maricopa County Elections Department released its report titled, Correcting the Record: Maricopa County’s In-Depth Analysis of the Senate Inquiry. It’s the final word to the Arizona Senate’s review




www.maricopa.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s a bigger piece of shit than I thought. And I thought he was an enormous piece of shit before.


I think he was vaxxed, I believe he just preached antivaxx and if he was, he should have been boosted too. Two weeks down for the count and trouble breathing would be bad news if he were vaxxed and par for the course if he wasn't.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Sounds like he has covid, he was not seen for two weeks until a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478834609236238338


every time his voice started to quiver and ran out of breath, the two people in behind him looked at each other.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think he was vaxxed, I believe he just preached antivaxx and if he was, he should have been boosted too. Two weeks down for the count and trouble breathing would be bad news if he were vaxxed and par for the course if he wasn't.


it was a single dose J&J in April; nothing on record for booster State Secret..considering how he sounds No Booster For You!









Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis Receives Single-Dose COVID-19 Vaccine


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis has received a single-dose coronavirus vaccine, his office confirmed Wednesday. A spokesperson for the Republican governor declined to provide details, including when exactly the Republican governor received the dose. But it was later disclosed that the governor last...




www.nbcmiami.com





Bet you he wished he'd got it.

found it!









‘The normal shot’: No COVID-19 booster vaccine for Ron DeSantis


The Governor had the single shot J&J COVID-19 vaccine in the spring.




floridapolitics.com





Nope. He may end up a long hauler..guess the 'normal' shot kept him alive at least.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think he was vaxxed, I believe he just preached antivaxx and if he was, he should have been boosted too. Two weeks down for the count and trouble breathing would be bad news if he were vaxxed and par for the course if he wasn't.


He’s probably not fully vaccinated. Hopefully Floridians catch a break and he dies soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s probably not fully vaccinated. Hopefully Floridians catch a break and he dies soon.


The say he had a Trump moment with trouble breathing at his latest presser after an unexplained absence, says he was attending to his wife who has cancer, for two weeks straight, hope she's vaxxed! Memories of coivda and Trump on the balcony ripping his mask off while puffing to catch his breath.

I hear Joe is speaking, gotta go see if he shits on Trump!


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

Cruzify!









Dems shift gears on Russian pipeline, backing Biden against Cruz’s gambit


Democrats have consistently supported sanctions on the Nord Stream 2 pipeline, but they won't go against the president as he engages in fraught talks with Russia.




www.google.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 6, 2022)

In the future, Joe Rogan will be President.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 6, 2022)

Racist Karen 2022 …. Impatient and angry as black man served first ( yeah seriously ) 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478154413265104896


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Racist Karen 2022 …. Impatient and angry as black man served first ( yeah seriously )
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478154413265104896


----------



## HGCC (Jan 6, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> In the future, Joe Rogan will be President.


Give it a solid 25% chance of happening unfortunately, honestly if he ran he would win. 

Come on rona, please don't leave us to this future. Wipe these assholes off the face of the earth.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

Cyber Ninjas, company that led Arizona GOP election 'audit,' is shutting down


Arizona election officials this week released a report rebutting almost every claim by Cyber Ninjas in its ballot review.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 7, 2022)

Looks like the tRUmp mob are attacking Ted Cruz, it's almost like they are canceling him, thought they were against that lol.


----------



## printer (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Cyber Ninjas, company that led Arizona GOP election 'audit,' is shutting down
> 
> 
> Arizona election officials this week released a report rebutting almost every claim by Cyber Ninjas in its ballot review.
> ...


So if they are shutting down does that mean the emails and stuff do not get handed over?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

printer said:


> So if they are shutting down does that mean the emails and stuff do not get handed over?


That is what I am wondering. Are they disbanding in order to weasel?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> That is what I am wondering. Are they disbanding in order to weasel?


Probably, but the company and the owners behind it might be sued or are being sued now and they dare not destroy evidence, also corporate records must be preserved for a time. Then there is the question of potential crimes and I'm pretty sure they were committed too.

If the democrats should gain control of the state house in November, there might be a legal price paid too. From what the republicans have been doing and saying in public and 1/6, the voters would have to be insane to entrust power to these morons. Arizona is to the right, but they ain't in the ditch like some places, it's a battle ground state. As 1/6 and the big lie are discredited, their GOP representatives and senators should suffer the consequences for the bullshit and insanity, this shit also cost money and someone might want that money back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like the tRUmp mob are attacking Ted Cruz, it's almost like they are canceling him, thought they were against that lol.


The uncivil war, may they consume each other.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like the tRUmp mob are attacking Ted Cruz, it's almost like they are canceling him, thought they were against that lol.


Cruz is a slimy cowardly spineless piece of crap.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Cruz: GOP will have 'multiple grounds to consider' for Biden impeachment if it wins House*
> "If we take the House, which I said is overwhelmingly likely, then I think we will see serious investigations of the Biden administration," the senator said on the latest episode of his podcast, "Verdict with Ted Cruz."
> 
> "I do think there's a chance of that," Cruz said while talking about the possibility of a Republican-majority House impeaching Biden. He added that the Democrats had "weaponized impeachment."
> ...


what a motherfucking hypocrite...of course, that seems to be the biggest requirement to be a republican, right behind ignoring the law and trying to destroy the constitution...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually, I think maybe it rose into the light.


or sank into the mud...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It's actually sad to see someone only 46 years old dying from covid. But she's been at rallies ranting against vaccines and common sense Covid measures since the beginning. Even as those that are anti-vaccine and anti-mask watch their anti-covid measure heroes die from Covid they still refuse to take it seriously.


it may be sad to see someone 46 dying from covid, but it's even sadder to watch all the people she influenced to not get vaccinated die from covid....i say good riddance


----------



## xtsho (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it may be sad to see someone 46 dying from covid, but it's even sadder to watch all the people she influenced to not get vaccinated die from covid....i say good riddance


Well I don't wish death on anyone but I have no problem with dropping people like that into the middle of Syria with "I am American" tattooed on their forehead. They'd have a chance to survive but it would be tough.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It's actually sad to see someone only 46 years old dying from covid. But she's been at rallies ranting against vaccines and common sense Covid measures since the beginning. Even as those that are anti-vaccine and anti-mask watch their anti-covid measure heroes die from Covid they still refuse to take it seriously.


we're all adults here and you live (and die) by your choices.

another flat earther is dead by her own hand- i don't feel one bit of pity.

we know their goal is to suppress because their ideas are so unpopular they can't win.

one less cunt to try to take away my freedom to vote and have counted.

fvck her!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Well I don't wish death on anyone but I have no problem with dropping people like that into the middle of Syria with "I am American" tattooed on their forehead. They'd have a chance to survive but it would be tough.


i do when i'm crossed and it happens.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 7, 2022)

The GOP House Speaker Pro-Temp of the Oklahoma House of Representatives has RESIGNED his seat after a grand jury leveled corruption charges against him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

When the light comes on the cockroaches scramble.









Trump turns on Hannity over Capitol-riot texts advising him to stop claiming the election was stolen


Hannity texted Trump's aide telling him to stop talking about the election being rigged. Trump said 'I disagree with Sean on that statement.'




news.yahoo.com





*Trump turns on Hannity over Capitol-riot texts advising him to stop claiming the election was stolen*
Trump turned on Fox News host Sean Hannity over his texts to Trump aides before the Capitol riot.

Hannity texted a White House aide saying Trump should stop talking about the election being rigged.

Trump said: "I disagree with Sean on that statement and the facts are proving me right."

Donald Trump hit out at Fox News Sean Hannity on Wednesday for suggesting days after the Capitol riot that the former president should stop claiming the election was rigged.

The House select committee investigating the Capitol riot on Tuesday released the texts sent by Hannity — a prominent supporter of Trump — to his former aides including Mark Meadows, the former White House chief of staff.

They were part of a letter to Hannity requesting that he cooperate with the committee's investigation.

The letter quoted a text sent by Hannity to Meadows and Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan four days after the Capitol riot which said: "[Trump] can't mention the election again. Ever. I did not have a good call with him today. And worse, I'm not sure what is left to do or say, and I don't like not knowing if it's truly understood. Ideas?"
...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/01/07/opinions/tucker-carlson-ted-cruz-gop-revelation-zelizer/index.html

it means a douchebag liar on a douchebag lying network has more power than a U.S. republican senator...even if it is a fuckface asshole like ted cruz...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

*'Craven Cruz' Gets Owned On Live TV After MAGA Backlash On Riot*





After MAGA Senator Ted Cruz referred to the January 6th insurrection as a “violent terrorist attack on the Capitol,” he immediately drew backlash from the proponents of the “big lie.” Cruz ultimately folded and rushed to recant his statement in an odd interview with Fox News’ Tucker Carlson, whose show is known to spread misinformation about the January 6th riot.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479450564794724361


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479450564794724361


the name REEK while being from GOT, it's slave in nature (bottom of heap reference) as is what he's wearing S&M slave wear(zippers and latex are the giveaway).

so not from GOT.

and Grant, that's why.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 8, 2022)

The Orange Delusion is still hanging on crowd numbers ….. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479600787605147650


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

If he runs, it will be from a NY prison cell, but this is useful for driving up democratic turn out I suppose. The democrats need to tie Trump around the republicans necks until election day and it would be more useful to them if he were running around loose sowing chaos among the republicans, tying them in knots and limiting their freedom of action. Donald will want to refight 2020 in 2022, if the democrats manipulate him into it. He will be in the midst of his henchmen going down and testifying before the 1/6 committee, while trying to spread the dead, big lie without a social media platform. He will need the GOP candidates to do it for him, in the face of overwhelming evidence being presented under oath everyday. He will also continue to steal their small donor election money for as long as he can too and that will hurt house candidates. The only thing the republicans have going for them is the bigotry of a majority of the white population and a willingness to believe absurdities. Anybody who can make you believe absurdities, can make you commit atrocities and 1/6 is an example of this, but history provides worse examples..
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like the tRUmp mob are attacking Ted Cruz, it's almost like they are canceling him, thought they were against that lol.


Like there is any consistent or universal principle that today's scourge of Repubelicans follow. Ha.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 8, 2022)

Leeches do cannibalize each other …. 

The hungry ones feed off the fed ones


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 8, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Like there is any consistent or universal principle that today's scourge of Repubelicans follow. Ha.


But they do, they do. It informs their every action.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 8, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> But they do, they do. It informs their every action.


Point taken.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like the tRUmp mob are attacking Ted Cruz, it's almost like they are canceling him, thought they were against that lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5062885


They took down the troll thread before I could respond!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
When I saw them breeching the capitol I was all for shooting the bastards, but it turned out for the best. Shooting might have had Trump invoke the insurrection act and they were trying to avoid that at all costs. I admit I do have a low tolerance for bullshit, more so, since I've seen the damage it did to America. We elect leaders to lead when required and sometime that might mean shooting assholes who want to destroy a constitution we swore an oath to defend and uphold. You don't act on your feelings when you have power foggy, everything and consequences must be thought out and advisors consulted. It's a bit different editorializing about it from a distance!

Take the tact Joe and the democrats seem to be perusing of trying to turn the middle against the extremists and acting like Gandhi in public. I can assure you Joe is not Gandhi in private and they are playing the smartest long game they can. In retrospect the insurrection was a Godsend and without covid you would probably still have Trump, everything has it's price I suppose.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They took down the troll thread before I could respond!
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> When I saw them breeching the capitol I was all for shooting the bastards, but it turned out for the best. Shooting might have had Trump invoke the insurrection act and they were trying to avoid that at all costs. I admit I do have a low tolerance for bullshit, more so, since I've seen the damage it did to America. We elect leaders to lead when required and sometime that might mean shooting assholes who want to destroy a constitution we swore an oath to defend and uphold. You don't act on your feelings when you have power foggy, everything and consequences must be thought out and advisors consulted. It's a bit different editorializing about it from a distance!
> 
> Take the tact Joe and the democrats seem to be perusing of trying to turn the middle against the extremists and acting like Gandhi in public. I can assure you Joe is not Gandhi in private and they are playing the smartest long game they can. In retrospect the insurrection was a Godsend and without covid you would probably still have Trump, everything has it's price I suppose.


dude, you didn't actually advocate for shooting people it was just rhetoric. It stood my hair on end but I don't think you were serious. 

Sending high tech military jets to small military dictatorships that are suppressing their people and working with cartels for personal enrichment is not what I was thinking about when I said that improving people's lives in those countries is the answer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> dude, you didn't actually advocate for shooting people it was just rhetoric. It stood my hair on end but I don't think you were serious.
> 
> Sending high tech military jets to small military dictatorships that are suppressing their people and working with cartels for personal enrichment is not what I was thinking about when I said that improving people's lives in those countries is the answer.


I'm old fashioned when it comes to a mob of lunatics trying to invade the capitol and kill elected representatives. We better understand the restraint of the military now and perhaps even the capitol police, to prevent Trump from invoking the insurrection act. He expected counter protesters and none showed up, that and shooting would have provided the pretext to invoke it and clean out the capitol for "security" reasons, thus delaying the certification. The morons who invaded the capitol had no plan and no path to victory, unless the insurrection act was declared and then many of them might have become victims.

I said for the cost of these planes and that is in the billions each, it wouldn't take much money to improve things dramatically there.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm old fashioned when it comes to a mob of lunatics trying to invade the capitol and kill elected representatives. We better understand the restraint of the military now and perhaps even the capitol police, to prevent Trump from invoking the insurrection act. He expected counter protesters and none showed up, that and shooting would have provided the pretext to invoke it and clean out the capitol for "security" reasons, thus delaying the certification. The morons who invaded the capitol had no plan and no path to victory, unless the insurrection act was declared and then many of them might have become victims.
> 
> I said for the cost of these plane and that is in the billions each, it wouldn't take much money to improve things dramatically there.


The stated cost of an F-35 is about $80M. With the sport-touring package, extended warranty and a Premium Tactical
Armaments assortment, double that.

So the pair is about 1/3 of a billion. 

To use the Beltway Bandit expression, not even “real money”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> The stated cost of an F-35 is about $80M. With the sport-touring package, extended warranty and a Premium Tactical
> Armaments package, double that.
> 
> So the pair is about 1/3 of a billion.
> ...


I thought they cost billions, probably do if ya throw in the R&D costs!

In any case America is no stranger to giving foreign aid for political and military purposes and at one time propped up half the dictators in the fucking world! Strongmen raked in billions, shit they were tossing billions in bales in Afghanistan to tribal leaders and government officials.

So you can spend billions on a fence that doesn't work or the same amount on improving conditions in central America, including safe zones for people in each country. If the gangs encroach, uncle Sam says he knows who they are and will target them with drones until they die, then follow through. He will also arm and aid their rival gangs to finish them off, make this clear to them in no uncertain terms. Leave the safe zones alone or die, no court, just death from on high for the leaders.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I thought they cost billions, probably do if ya throw in the R&D costs!
> 
> In any case America is no stranger to giving foreign aid for political and military purposes and at one time propped up half the dictators in the fucking world! Strongmen raked in billions, shit they were tossing billions in bales in Afghanistan to tribal leaders and government officials.
> 
> So you can spend billions on a fence that doesn't work or the same amount on improving conditions in central America, including safe zones for people in each country. If the gangs encroach, uncle Sam says he knows who they are and will target them with drones until they die, then follow through. He will also arm and aid their rival gangs to finish them off, make this clear to them in no uncertain terms. Leave the safe zones alone or die, no court, just death from on high for the leaders.


if we were invited by the recognized, legitimate government of a country to help them enforce a safe zone, we could do that, but once you start retaliating outside that safe zone, you invite escalation, you invite terrorist activity in America, you risk condemnation from half the worlds governments...
and how exactly do you tell legitimate citizens in need of protection apart from infiltrating agents, getting in position to attack the zone from the inside?
and arming rival gangs so they can kill each other?....that is frowned upon, see your above statement about propping up dictators...i believe there were a few South American and middle eastern countries in the 80s and 90s that had private armies that were geared up by the cia...that didn't go over well, as i recall.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> post the truth and you'll have no issues..it's not hard to understand their TOS.


lol. I think I watched one of his vids and reported it.

Power to the people!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if we were invited by the recognized, legitimate government of a country to help them enforce a safe zone, we could do that, but once you start retaliating outside that safe zone, you invite escalation, you invite terrorist activity in America, you risk condemnation from half the worlds governments...
> and how exactly do you tell legitimate citizens in need of protection apart from infiltrating agents, getting in position to attack the zone from the inside?
> and arming rival gangs so they can kill each other?....that is frowned upon, see your above statement about propping up dictators...i believe there were a few South American and middle eastern countries in the 80s and 90s that had private armies that were geared up by the cia...that didn't go over well, as i recall.


There are ways of deploying power that work and those that don't. America took Afghanistan with some special forces and the idiots then sent in an army of occupation and told the operators to shave and look military again.

People need somewhere safe in the country and I figure some of the Drug Lords are smart enough to figure that out. Soft power should be skillfully employed first. Whenever possible play one off against the other and support the more reasonable ones. As for killing the leaders where they live or wherever they can be found for violations, that would be on a case by case basis and only done when required, but it must be made clear that violations are a death sentence. These people are not religious fanatics or patriots in a nationalist struggle, they are criminals and mercenaries, people out for their own self interest. They are much like the Trump crowd and only care about themselves and not much else, the greed driven are usually logical Roger.


----------



## printer (Jan 8, 2022)

I think people are just taking things a little too seriously lately. It may be time for a good laugh.

*Rep. Lauren Boebert to Newsmax: Fact Checkers Are 'Left's Thought Police'*
Democrats have managed to corner the market on Big Tech, speech, and thought, but it has become apparent to many more now and Republicans are going to expose it if they retake Congress in 2022, according to Rep. Lauren Boebert, R-Colo., on Newsmax.

Democrats and the government are colluding with Big Tech," Boebert told "Saturday Report." "They are running the show for them. And remember when Jen Psaki said that the White House is working with Facebook to censor misinformation, and we're hearing that that's all opinion based."

Boebert was referring to Facebook being forced to admit in court that "fact-checkers" are opinions.

"Americans want the truth," Boebert told host Carl Higbie. "They need the truth. They deserve it. And one of the things that I'm looking forward to is when Republicans take back the majority is true investigations to get to the bottom of all of this and reveal that to the American people."

Ultimately Democrats should be concerned about Big Tech's taking sides, because they might eventually wind up on the other side of things, Boebert noted, lamenting, "Democrats are OK with a sitting president of the United States being censored – a duly elected sitting member of Congress being censored," pointing to former President Donald Trump and Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene, R-Ga.

"It doesn't matter what side of the aisle you affiliate yourself with, you are affected by Big Tech censorship," she said. "We're living in a dystopian nightmare where unelected Big Tech companies serve as the ultimate arbiters of truth. So-called independent fact checkers are the left's thought police and they come after any conservatives who dared to question their narrative."

Boebert added the assault on facts has been amplified by the COVID-19 pandemic, saying, "we didn't have fact checkers until the truth started coming out."

"We were looking at these numbers at the very beginning, saying this is going to get very ugly if we don't start speaking the truth now and getting a hold of these unelected bureaucrats who are controlling our lives, ruining our businesses."








Rep. Lauren Boebert to Newsmax: Fact Checkers Are 'Left's Thought Police'


Democrats have managed to corner the market on Big Tech, speech, and thought, but it has become apparent to many more now and Republicans are going to expose it if they retake Congress in 2022, according to Rep. Lauren Boebert, R-Colo., on Newsmax.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 8, 2022)

printer said:


> I think people are just taking things a little too seriously lately. It may be time for a good laugh.
> 
> *Rep. Lauren Boebert to Newsmax: Fact Checkers Are 'Left's Thought Police'*
> Democrats have managed to corner the market on Big Tech, speech, and thought, but it has become apparent to many more now and Republicans are going to expose it if they retake Congress in 2022, according to Rep. Lauren Boebert, R-Colo., on Newsmax.
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

I'd say Steve works for the Chinese, or at least one Chinese guy, it also seems Steve isn't that rich and that's a weakness that can be exploited by increasing his legal costs. Legal fees must be killing a lot of these assholes by now and congressional subpoenas lead to very expensive lawyers.

I haven't heard much from Rudy, last I heard he was broke, desperate and about to face big legal costs himself, I don't think they supply public defenders for congressional subpoenas however, but Rudy was a lawyer. I think Rudy will want to cut a deal, but I'm not sure anybody would want to cut a deal with him, except to confess the big lie and plot on the stand in public. Maybe if he cut a PSA confessing the big lie to mitigate the damage, they might give him a deal, but they have plenty of witnesses and know the story.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Steve Bannon Sought Bizarre Loan as His Jan. 6 Woes Spiraled


Amid mounting legal problems, Bannon seems to have tried to borrow against property linked to a nonprofit he founded with a Chinese billionaire.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 9, 2022)

*Republican leadership bars journalists from Iowa Senate floor, worrying press advocates*


_When Iowa’s 2022 legislative session commences Monday, there will be a notable absence on the floor of the state Senate: reporters.
Republican leaders in the state Senate told journalists last week they will no longer be allowed to work on the chamber floor, a change that breaks with a more than 140-year tradition in the Iowa Capitol. The move raised concerns among free press and freedom of information advocates who said it is a blow to transparency and open government that makes it harder for the public to understand, let alone scrutinize, elected officials.

The new rule denies reporters access to the press benches near senators’ desks, a proximity current and former statehouse reporters told The Washington Post is crucial for the most accurate and nuanced coverage. The position allows reporters to see and hear everything clearly on the Senate floor and to get real-time answers and clarifications during debates._



https://www.washingtonpost.com/media/2022/01/08/iowa-senate-journalists/



The thinned skinned army of Wrenfields that represent Trump in Iowa's Senate can't handle a free press reporting freely in the service of freedom. But it's really just a snub. The press will be there, just sitting farther away from the action. This is one more mean, symbolic act done for no good reason other than they can.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 9, 2022)

printer said:


> I think people are just taking things a little too seriously lately. It may be time for a good laugh.
> 
> *Rep. Lauren Boebert to Newsmax: Fact Checkers Are 'Left's Thought Police'*
> Democrats have managed to corner the market on Big Tech, speech, and thought, but it has become apparent to many more now and Republicans are going to expose it if they retake Congress in 2022, according to Rep. Lauren Boebert, R-Colo., on Newsmax.
> ...


The words "attention whore" came to mind.

I do appreciate the way she shreds logic. "_we didn't have fact checkers until the truth started coming out."_" lulz Not much can be fact checked without facts to check.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

Well, it looks like Lou Dobbs might be called as a witness too, Trump had a cable cabinet.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump would dial Fox News hosts Sean Hannity and Lou Dobbs into Oval Office meetings, report says


Fox News's top hosts served as a "Cable Cabinet of unofficial advisers" to the Trump administration, The Washington Post said.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

I would suggest to my American friends that you become involved in local politics, particularly running and monitoring local elections on the county and district level, minor posts and get behind your democratic candidate for secretary of state. This article should concern people, too many on the left are online activists and there are not enough ground pounders, door knockers or phone callers and political workers in general. Fund raise if you can and make enemies. You need a plan to win in your county, district and state, your country won't save itself.

Read this to see what the republicans are doing, you'll be counting jelly beans to vote and they will toss it anyway, disenfranchise you and steal your voice. They will elect and appoint crooks and fanatics to these positions of trust, if you let them.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Opinion | Steve Bannon Is On to Something


Fury alone won’t destroy Trumpism. We need a Plan B.




www.nytimes.com





*Steve Bannon Is Onto Something*

In his 2020 book “Politics Is for Power,” Eitan Hersh, a political scientist at Tufts, sketched a day in the life of many political obsessives in sharp, if cruel, terms.

I refresh my Twitter feed to keep up on the latest political crisis, then toggle over to Facebook to read clickbait news stories, then over to YouTube to see a montage of juicy clips from the latest congressional hearing. I then complain to my family about all the things I don’t like that I have seen.

To Hersh, that’s not politics. It’s what he calls “political hobbyism.” And it’s close to a national pastime. “A third of Americans say they spend two hours or more each day on politics,” he writes. “Of these people, four out of five say that not one minute of that time is spent on any kind of real political work. It’s all TV news and podcasts and radio shows and social media and cheering and booing and complaining to friends and family.”

Real political work, for Hersh, is the intentional, strategic accumulation of power in service of a defined end. It is action in service of change, not information in service of outrage. This distinction is on my mind because, like so many others, I’ve spent the week revisiting the attempted coup of Jan. 6, marinating in my fury toward the Republicans who put fealty toward Donald Trump above loyalty toward country and the few but pivotal Senate Democrats who are proving, day after day, that they think the filibuster more important than the franchise. Let me tell you, the tweets and columns I drafted in my head were searing.

But fury is useful only as fuel. We need a Plan B for democracy. Plan A was to pass H.R. 1 and the John Lewis Voting Rights Act. Neither bill, as of now, has a path to President Biden’s desk. I’ve found that you provoke a peculiar anger if you state this, as if admitting the problem were the cause of the problem. I fear denial has left many Democrats stuck on a national strategy with little hope of near-term success. In order to protect democracy, Democrats have to win more elections. And to do that, they need to make sure the country’s local electoral machinery isn’t corrupted by the Trumpist right.

“The people thinking strategically about how to win the 2022 election are the ones doing the most for democracy,” said Daniel Ziblatt, a political scientist at Harvard and one of the authors of “How Democracies Die.” “I’ve heard people saying bridges don’t save democracy — voting rights do. But for Democrats to be in a position to protect democracy, they need bigger majorities.”

There are people working on a Plan B. This week, I half-jokingly asked Ben Wikler, the chairman of the Wisconsin Democratic Party, what it felt like to be on the front lines of protecting American democracy. He replied, dead serious, by telling me what it was like. He spends his days obsessing over mayoral races in 20,000-person towns, because those mayors appoint the city clerks who decide whether to pull the drop boxes for mail-in ballots and small changes to electoral administration could be the difference between winning Senator Ron Johnson’s seat in 2022 (and having a chance at democracy reform) and losing the race and the Senate. Wikler is organizing volunteers to staff phone banks to recruit people who believe in democracy to serve as municipal poll workers, because Steve Bannon has made it his mission to recruit people who don’t believe in democracy to serve as municipal poll workers.

I’ll say this for the right: They pay attention to where the power lies in the American system, in ways the left sometimes doesn’t. Bannon calls this “the precinct strategy,” and it’s working. “Suddenly, people who had never before showed interest in party politics started calling the local G.O.P. headquarters or crowding into county conventions, eager to enlist as precinct officers,” ProPublica reports. “They showed up in states Trump won and in states he lost, in deep-red rural areas, in swing-voting suburbs and in populous cities.”

The difference between those organizing at the local level to shape democracy and those raging ineffectually about democratic backsliding — myself included — remind me of the old line about war: Amateurs talk strategy; professionals talk logistics. Right now, Trumpists are talking logistics.

“We do not have one federal election,” said Amanda Litman, a co-founder of Run for Something, which helps first-time candidates learn about the offices they can contest and helps them mount their campaigns. “We have 50 state elections and then thousands of county elections. And each of those ladder up to give us results. While Congress can write, in some ways, rules or boundaries for how elections are administered, state legislatures are making decisions about who can and can’t vote. Counties and towns are making decisions about how much money they’re spending, what technology they’re using, the rules around which candidates can participate.”

An NPR analysis found 15 Republicans running for secretary of state in 2022 who doubt the legitimacy of Biden’s win. In Georgia, Brad Raffensperger, the incumbent Republican secretary of state who stood fast against Trump’s pressure, faces two primary challengers who hold that Trump was 2020’s rightful winner. Trump has endorsed one of them, Representative Jody Hice. He’s also endorsed candidates for secretary of state in Arizona and Michigan who backed him in 2020 and stand ready to do so in 2024. As NPR dryly noted, “The duties of a state secretary of state vary, but in most cases, they are the state’s top voting official and have a role in carrying out election laws.”

Nor is it just secretaries of state. “Voter suppression is happening at every level of government here in Georgia,” Representative Nikema Williams, who chairs the Georgia Democratic Party, told me. “We have 159 counties, and so 159 different ways boards of elections are elected and elections are carried out. So we have 159 different leaders who control election administration in the state. We’ve seen those boards restrict access by changing the number of ballot boxes. Often, our Black members on these boards are being pushed out.”

America’s confounding political structure creates two mismatches that bedevil democracy’s would-be defenders. The first mismatch is geographic. Your country turns on elections held in Georgia and Wisconsin, and if you live in California or New York, you’re left feeling powerless.

But that’s somewhere between an illusion and a cop-out. A constant complaint among those working to win these offices is that progressives donate hundreds of millions to presidential campaigns and long-shot bids against top Republicans, even as local candidates across the country are starved for funds.

“Democratic major donors like to fund the flashy things,” Litman told me. “Presidential races, Senate races, super PACs, TV ads. Amy McGrath can raise $90 million to run against Mitch McConnell in a doomed race, but the number of City Council and school board candidates in Kentucky who can raise what they need is …” She trailed off in frustration.

The second mismatch is emotional. If you’re frightened that America is sliding into authoritarianism, you want to support candidates, run campaigns and donate to causes that directly focus on the crisis of democracy. But few local elections are run as referendums on Trump’s big lie. They’re about trash pickup and bond ordinances and traffic management and budgeting and disaster response.
continued...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

continued from above.
Lina Hidalgo ran for county judge in Harris County, Texas, after the 2016 election. Trump’s campaign had appalled her, and she wanted to do something. “I learned about this position that had flown under the radar for a very long time,” she told me. “It was the type of seat that only ever changed who held it when the incumbent died or was convicted of a crime. But it controls the budget for the county. Harris County is nearly the size of Colorado in population, larger than 28 states. It’s the budget for the hospital system, roads, bridges, libraries, the jail. And part of that includes funding the electoral system.”

Hidalgo didn’t campaign as a firebrand progressive looking to defend Texas from Trump. She won it, she told me, by focusing on what mattered most to her neighbors: the constant flooding of the county, as violent storms kept overwhelming dilapidated infrastructure. “I said, ‘Do you want a community that floods year after year?’” She won, and after she won, she joined with her colleagues to spend $13 million more on election administration and to allow residents to vote at whichever polling place was convenient for them on Election Day, even if it wasn’t the location they’d been assigned.

Protecting democracy by supporting county supervisors or small-town mayors — particularly ones who fit the politics of more conservative communities — can feel like being diagnosed with heart failure and being told the best thing to do is to double-check your tax returns and those of all your neighbors.

“If you want to fight for the future of American democracy, you shouldn’t spend all day talking about the future of American democracy,” Wikler said. “These local races that determine the mechanics of American democracy are the ventilation shaft in the Republican death star. These races get zero national attention. They hardly get local attention. Turnout is often lower than 20 percent. That means people who actually engage have a superpower. You, as a single dedicated volunteer, might be able to call and knock on the doors of enough voters to win a local election.”

Or you can simply win one yourself. That’s what Gabriella Cázares-Kelly did. Cázares-Kelly, a member of the Tohono O’odham Nation, agreed to staff a voter registration booth at the community college where she worked, in Pima County, Ariz. She was stunned to hear the stories of her students. “We keep blaming students for not participating, but it’s really complicated to get registered to vote if you don’t have a license, the nearest D.M.V. is an hour and a half away and you don’t own a car,” she told me.

Cázares-Kelly learned that much of the authority over voter registration fell to an office neither she nor anyone around her knew much about: the County Recorder’s Office, which has authority over records ranging from deeds to voter registrations. It had powers she’d never considered. It could work with the postmaster’s office to put registration forms in tribal postal offices — or not. When it called a voter to verify a ballot and heard an answering machine message in Spanish, it could follow up in Spanish — or not.

“I started contacting the records office and making suggestions and asking questions,” Cázares-Kelly said. “I did that for a long time, and the previous recorder was not very happy about it. I called so often, the staff began to know me. I didn’t have an interest in running till I heard the previous recorder was going to retire, and then my immediate thought was, ‘What if a white supremacist runs?’”

So in 2020, Cázares-Kelly ran, and she won. Now she’s the county recorder for a jurisdiction with nearly a million people, and more than 600,000 registered voters, in a swing state. “One thing I was really struck by when I first started getting involved in politics is how much power there is in just showing up to things,” she said. “If you love libraries, libraries have board meetings. Go to the public meeting. See where they’re spending their money. We’re supposed to be participating. If you want to get involved, there’s always a way.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2022)

An Indiana GOP state senator said teachers "need to be impartial" during lessons about Nazism and fascism.




https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/01/10/scott-baldwin-indiana-nazism-fascism/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=wp_main


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> An Indiana GOP state senator said teachers "need to be impartial" during lessons about Nazism and fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were good people on both sides...


----------



## topcat (Jan 11, 2022)

Madison Caca pushback. 

Group Argues Madison Cawthorn Ineligible for Congress Due to Jan. 6 Rally Participation (newsweek.com)


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

Ted Cruz wants to legalize bribery -- and the Supreme Court may let him do it


The United States Supreme Court is likely to create a loophole to allow legal bribery of federal lawmakers, according to a new analysis by Vox legal correspondent Ian Millhiser.Next Wednesday, the high court will hear arguments in the case of Federal Election Commission v. Ted Cruz for Senate, a...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm old fashioned when it comes to a mob of lunatics trying to invade the capitol and kill elected representatives. We better understand the restraint of the military now and perhaps even the capitol police, to prevent Trump from invoking the insurrection act. He expected counter protesters and none showed up, that and shooting would have provided the pretext to invoke it and clean out the capitol for "security" reasons, thus delaying the certification. The morons who invaded the capitol had no plan and no path to victory, unless the insurrection act was declared and then many of them might have become victims.
> 
> *I said for the cost of these planes and that is in the billions each, it wouldn't take much money to improve things dramatically there.*


that would make too much sense and this is America, mind you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## printer (Jan 12, 2022)

I liked this idea.

*Alyssa Milano: Lawmakers should wear their sponsorships 'like NASCAR drivers'*
“Part of me knew we should make these politicians wear like sponsorship uniforms like NASCAR drivers do,” the former “Charmed” star said on “The View” in a Wednesday interview, “So we can see, you know, where the money is and where their allegiance lies.”

“You could see how the people that vote against lowering the price of prescription drugs do so because they're actually bought by Big Pharma,” the 49-year-old actor and “Sorry Not Sorry” author told the ABC daytime talk show’s hosts.

Milano’s uniform suggestion for Congress came after the politically active performer — who told ITK last year that she’s mulling a 2024 House bid as a Democrat in California’s 4th District — opened up about a 2019 meeting she had with Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) to advocate for gun violence prevention.

“I thought it was important because I feel like so often — especially in these divisive times — we villainize people that think differently than we do, and we sometimes forget that they're human. I wanted to try to tap into his humanity and find common ground, and I really believe politics should be about compromise and doing what's right for your constituents and doing what's right for the American people,” Milano said.

Milano recalled looking at Cruz in the eye and asking him, “How many more innocent children have to die by AR-15s before you actually do something?”

“It was really that moment that I realized that he really is a jackass and just does not care,” she said. “I feel like he's been bought by the gun lobbyists,” Milano said, before making her NASCAR uniform proposal.

“Of course me just saying that, I understand that I sound divisive,” Milano said. “But I want people to understand: I truly do believe that obstructionist politics will not accomplish anything for the American people. And we have to figure out how to work together, because that's what this should all be about.”








Alyssa Milano: Lawmakers should wear their sponsorships ‘like NASCAR drivers’


Alyssa Milano says lawmakers should take a note from NASCAR, sporting outfits bearing the names of the corporations that back them to display their loyalties publicly.“Part of me kne…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

This is why I like Trump running around loose! Ron is going for the brass ring when Donald goes down in court and he needs to be cut down to size. Let the republican blood letting begin, as Donald takes a knife to Ron...  
*Trump takes shot at 'gutless' politicians after this DeSantis interview*





Donald Trump praised Covid-19 booster shots and criticized "gutless" politicians after a recent Gov. Ron DeSantis interview where he refused to say if he had received a booster shot.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

"After the latest revelations about the DOJ investigation into Matt Gaetz, an attorney with knowledge of the case tells us the case is a “slam dunk” and that it’s not a matter of if, but when Gaetz will be indicted."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> "After the latest revelations about the DOJ investigation into Matt Gaetz, an attorney with knowledge of the case tells us the case is a “slam dunk” and that it’s not a matter of if, but when Gaetz will be indicted."


Then why are they waiting? Him to refuse a 1/6 subpoena too? I too thought they had Matt by the balls and I'm wondering about the delay.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> "After the latest revelations about the DOJ investigation into Matt Gaetz, an attorney with knowledge of the case tells us the case is a “slam dunk” and that it’s not a matter of if, but when Gaetz will be indicted."


I wonder if he's talking? Trump kept him at arms length for a long time, they knew he was in shit when Greenberg went down. He was only peripherally involved in 1/6, not close to Trump, but in on meetings with others, could he be hanging around with MTG as a "favor" to the FBI? Matt is a psycho and up for anything at all if it shaves a few off a 20 year sentence, maybe even get it down to the 10 year mandatory minimum


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

I keep saying, the longer Donald is running around the more mayhem he creates inside the GOP. He won't win against Mitch, the base knows Mitch is their best defense, he has a mighty rep on both sides, so does Donald, only his is for stupidity and incompetence!

If they turf Donald and he can get to his base, he will do everything he can to fuck the republicans and try to keep them home, Georgia #2 only on steroids. The republicans can't go into the election with Trump's big lie and voter suppression as their only platform while 1/6 hounds them and perhaps indicts some of them. I believe the GOP is facing a potential shit storm in 2022 of monumental proportions, especially as Trump freaks panics and squirms on his way down, grasping at straws and those straws are his dwindling base of lunatics.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








As candidates refuse to disavow McConnell, Trump comes to terms with his grip on GOP


Donald Trump is facing weak support among Republicans for his calls to depose Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell, and aides and allies say it's forcing the former President to confront new limitations on his influence over the party.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 12, 2022)

Well , since Matt Gaetz ex GF is now cooperating and reaching a deal for herself …

Matt will need knee pads in the joint.

I call it *Mat Burns *on the old knees.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

Dozens of books written by Black authors are being pulled from school libraries under the pretext that they’re teaching critical race theory. Most of the books don’t teach critical race theory but are written by and about people of color. 

Nazis liked banning and burning books.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Dozens of books written by Black authors are being pulled from school libraries under the pretext that they’re teaching critical race theory. Most of the books don’t teach critical race theory but are written by and about people of color.
> 
> Nazis liked banning and burning books.


Kids get their history in 15 or 20 minute YouTube videos assigned to them by their teachers these days, some of them are very good and entertaining too. Watch it and write a one page report summarizing, here's some additional online reading resources. These folks are old school and are pissing against the wind, how 1930's. _"Where they burn books, they will soon burn people"..._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

*Congressman Matt Gaetz May Be A Step Closer To An Indictment*





National political reporter for NBC News Digital Marc Caputo and MSNBC legal analyst Katie Phang discuss Matt Gaetz’s ex-girlfriend’s testimony before a gran jury in sex trafficking probe


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

The GOP are conmen, criminals and crazies.










John Kuczwanski killed in Tallahassee road rage incident


Kuczwanski was arrested for a separate road rage incident at the same intersection in 2014.




floridapolitics.com


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2022)

*GOP Gov. Noem wants to make it easier to get guns, more difficult to get abortions*








Gov. Noem wants to make it easier to get guns, more difficult to get abortions


PIERRE | South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem on Tuesday said she would push legislation to ban abortions after six weeks of pregnancy, as she laid out a sharply conservative list




rapidcityjournal.com


----------



## GreauxFast (Jan 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> As we all know, there is a civil war going on within the GOP. I want to highlight the different approaches they are using to serve their constituents. Here is an example from Texas dealing with the winter weather.


At least the nasty offensive tweets are gone! I have to take out a loan to fill my gas tank! Lol


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then why are they waiting? Him to refuse a 1/6 subpoena too? I too thought they had Matt by the balls and I'm wondering about the delay.


I’m guessing it’s tactical. They might be planning a “Sergeant York”.
(“The way you bring geese down with a rifle is, you shoot the hindmost first. That way the others don’t spook, and you walk your sights up the line.”)


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 13, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> At least the nasty offensive tweets are gone! I have to take out a loan to fill my gas tank! Lol


Yeah if only we had a president that would bend over for Putin and the Saudi's again we might get super low gas prices.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 13, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> At least the nasty offensive tweets are gone! I have to take out a loan to fill my gas tank! Lol


I employ a winning tactic in this instance: my gas tank is small.

Too many people in this land think a 9000 lb vehicle with single-digit fuel mileage is an appropriate daily driver.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 13, 2022)

GOP plots onslaught of Biden probes in run-up to 2024








GOP plots onslaught of Biden probes in the run-up to 2024


Members of the far right are already agitating to launch impeachment proceedings against President Joe Biden if the GOP is in power in Congress next year. Some leading Republicans want to spotlight former President Donald Trump's false claims of voter fraud. And key House and Senate Republicans...




www.cnn.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The GOP are conmen, criminals and crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of their spouses are apparently a bit out there.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 13, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> GOP plots onslaught of Biden probes in run-up to 2024
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol a bullshit manufactured reason for the Insurrectionist Republicans to use their public office as a political weapon.

How original.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah if only we had a president that would bend over for Putin and the Saudi's again we might get super low gas prices.


i thought trump asked them to cut exports so that it would help US based shale producers increase profits?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 13, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol a bullshit manufactured reason for the Insurrectionist Republicans to use their public office as a political weapon.
> 
> How original.
> View attachment 5066179


Not enough has been said about the fact that trump’s two impeachments occurred during the last 2 years of his administration. In the first two, the Republican controlled house allowed him to run roughshod, without consequence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 13, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not enough has been said about the fact that trump’s two impeachments occurred during the last 2 years of his administration. In the first two, the Republican controlled house allowed him to run roughshod, without consequence.


The GOP has clearly demonstrated that they are unfit for public office and by voting for them, their voters have proven themselves unworthy of the franchise, or to be taken seriously by educated, intelligent adults.


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

*Gaetz ex testified to federal grand jury in sex crimes investigation*


rkymtnman said:


> i thought trump asked them to cut exports so that it would help US based shale producers increase profits?


That was then...


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not enough has been said about the fact that trump’s two impeachments occurred during the last 2 years of his administration. In the first two, the Republican controlled house allowed him to run roughshod, without consequence.


And that Trump did not know the extent of his power and he had adults in the room with him. If he did get in again with control of the House and Senate then you can forget the US as you now see it. That is why the getting rid of the filibuster is dangerous. But the adult Republicans dare not vote with the Democrats now on any substantial bill otherwise they will find themselves pushed out of the party.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 13, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> At least the nasty offensive tweets are gone! I have to take out a loan to fill my gas tank! Lol


Sorry you can't afford gas, have you considered bootstraps and tightening your belt? Less Starbucks and cell phones?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *GOP Gov. Noem wants to make it easier to get guns, more difficult to get abortions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Week6” is punitive bullshit.


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

*RNC moves to require presidential candidates to skip traditional commission debates*
The Republican National Committee alerted the Commission on Presidential Debates on Thursday that it plans to require GOP candidates to not attend presidential debates run by the commission going forward. 

"The RNC will initiate the process of amending the Rules of the Republican Party at our upcoming Winter Meeting to prohibit future Republican nominees from participating in CPD-sponsored debates," wrote Chairwoman Ronna Romney McDaniel in the letter, which was obtained by The Hill. 

McDaniel wrote the GOP voters "have lost trust" in the commission and noted that the RNC has proposed a number of reforms to the debate process.

"Unfortunately, neither the tone nor substance of your latest response inspires confidence that the CPD will meaningfully address the serious issues which the RNC has raised," she said, 

If the RNC moves to change its rules, the pullout would mark one of the greatest changes in the history of U.S. presidential debates. 








RNC moves to require presidential candidates to skip traditional commission debates


The Republican National Committee (RNC) alerted the Commission on Presidential Debates (CPD) on Thursday that it plans to require GOP presidential nominees not to attend debates run by the commissi…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 13, 2022)

printer said:


> *RNC moves to require presidential candidates to skip traditional commission debates*
> The Republican National Committee alerted the Commission on Presidential Debates on Thursday that it plans to require GOP candidates to not attend presidential debates run by the commission going forward.
> 
> "The RNC will initiate the process of amending the Rules of the Republican Party at our upcoming Winter Meeting to prohibit future Republican nominees from participating in CPD-sponsored debates," wrote Chairwoman Ronna Romney McDaniel in the letter, which was obtained by The Hill.
> ...


that's ok, the entire voting nation puts a lot of weight on the debates, if the republicans want to sit them out, fuck em, democrats and independents can debate each other about how corrupt republicans have become


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Hahahaha


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's ok, the entire voting nation puts a lot of weight on the debates, if the republicans want to sit them out, fuck em, democrats and independents can debate each other about how corrupt republicans have become


Make the debate about the biggest issue in America, the security and future of democracy and when the republicans don't show they concede the argument. That they are a threat to national security and a tribe of immoral racists and fascists. The republicans are driven mad by hate and fear, making them unfit for power or trust.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2022)

The RNC is going to require that presidential candidates pledge to not participate in presidential debates. The GOP is fully withdrawing from democracy.


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

If you have no platform it looks bad.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The RNC is going to require that presidential candidates pledge to not participate in presidential debates. The GOP is fully withdrawing from democracy.


They’ll pay for this majestic mistake.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> They’ll pay for this majestic mistake.


From your keyboard to God’s monitor.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5066223


Fuckn bs orange man started it a year before the fuckn 2020 because even in 2018 they knew this was only way for them to go. Stupid ass strategy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 13, 2022)

He might have a lot of people on that list before the end of the year, including himself.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*McCarthy Facing Another Possible Republican Indictment As Gaetz Case Develops*


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5066223


Jason looks like a gaslighting domestic abuser and acts like one too.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 13, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> At least the nasty offensive tweets are gone! I have to take out a loan to fill my gas tank! Lol


Wages for lower income jobs have outpaced inflation by a lot over the past year. Maybe you should try working again.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Wages for lower income jobs have outpaced inflation by a lot over the past year. Maybe you should try working again.


And have MORE money then the dole.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 13, 2022)

To spend and thusly bump up our economy. Ta da…


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

*How a nice-guy South Dakota senator fell into a Trump storm*
Sen. Mike Rounds (R-S.D.), a lawmaker who doesn't often make news, found himself in the midst of a political firestorm this week after he told ABC’s George Stephanopoulos that President Biden fairly won the 2020 election. 

Rounds also speculated that Trump could be subject to prosecution by the Department of Justice for his role in allegedly encouraging the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol, arguing the former president lost his “shield” of legal immunity once he stepped down from office. 

The comments thrust Rounds into the spotlight, and Trump responded with an angry attack, accusing Rounds of going “woke” and pledging he “will never endorse this jerk again.” 

Rounds felt he had to make a definitive statement at a time when Trump’s claim that the election was stolen is gaining more and more traction with Republican voters. 

A University of Massachusetts at Amherst poll conducted by YouGov last month found that only 21 percent of Republicans say Biden’s victory was legitimate. The survey found that 71 percent of Republicans think Biden’s victory was probably or definitely not legitimate. 

Rounds said Republicans who are being fed stories about a stolen election are being manipulated and it could come back to hurt the GOP if their voters distrust the integrity of elections. 

“I think we owe them to tell them what we believe to be the truth,” he said. “This is about honesty, and this is about integrity, and this is about whether or not people can trust their elected leaders to tell them the truth, even if it’s the hard truth."

“It’s awfully easy to just look at conspiracy theories,” he added. “These are local officials who work really hard to do a good job and I really believe that local control of elections is critical."

Rounds suffered a personal tragedy in November when his wife, Jean Rounds, with whom he had four children, died of cancer.

He thought at one point about not running for reelection in 2020 because of his wife’s health problems. 

“She made it clear, you need to do that. It’s important,” he said of his decision to run for a second term. 

“If you’re going to ask for the public’s trust, then you better be able to stand up and tell them what you believe. And so for me that’s what this is about,” he said. 

Rounds, however, believes the majority of fellow Republicans know in their hearts that Biden really won the election.

“Any of us, if we want to be honest, if we see something that’s not correct in terms of a manipulation of public thought, you kind of got to stand up and say, ‘Time out. It’s time to take a hard look at what you’re being told and whether or not it’s accurate,’” he said. 

“And if I don’t have the ability to turn to my own party and say you need to reconsider what you’ve been told...” he said, implying that being straight with your base voters is a crucial element of representing them in Washington.








How a nice-guy South Dakota senator fell into a Trump storm


Sen. Mike Rounds (R-S.D.), a lawmaker who doesn’t often make news, found himself in the midst of a political firestorm this week after he told ABC’s George Stephanopoulos that President Biden…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 13, 2022)

Check out this imbecile….


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Check out this imbecile….
> 
> View attachment 5066546


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 13, 2022)

Well well well …. One of the “ forgers “ just happened to get questioned …. Watch the fuckstain crumble.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2022)

https://www.reuters.com/business/media-telecom/directv-drop-far-right-channel-oan-its-service-2022-01-15/

bout fucking time, they never should have picked the lying bastards up to begin with


----------



## printer (Jan 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.reuters.com/business/media-telecom/directv-drop-far-right-channel-oan-its-service-2022-01-15/
> 
> bout fucking time, they never should have picked the lying bastards up to begin with


"Ninety percent of OAN's revenue came from a contract with AT&T-owned television platforms"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2022)

printer said:


> "Ninety percent of OAN's revenue came from a contract with AT&T-owned television platforms"


they can all just move to trump's new social media platform that's never going to happen because he's a big fat lying thief


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2022)

Either Mo Brooks broke House ethics rules or Mo Brooks just lied to a federal judge (or both)


Rep. Mo Brooks was in virtual court this week to defend himself (yes, as his own lawyer) in a case that will test whether Brooks, Donald Trump, and others can be held liable for the Jan. 6 insurrection violence that unfolded immediately after they (1)...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah if only we had a president that would bend over for Putin and the Saudi's again we might get super low gas prices.


Or if the hurricane season in the Gulf would have been nicer to the oil infrastructure, both offshore rigs and refineries. But yea, President Joe Rob is to blame.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> And have MORE money then the dole.


dole. 









Trump Tax Cuts Helped Billionaires Pay Less Taxes Than The Working Class In 2018


For the first time ever, America’s 400 wealthiest people paid a lower tax rate in 2018 than any other group of people, according to a new study completed by economists Emmanuel Saez and Gabriel Zucman.




www.forbes.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Either Mo Brooks broke House ethics rules or Mo Brooks just lied to a federal judge (or both)
> 
> 
> Rep. Mo Brooks was in virtual court this week to defend himself (yes, as his own lawyer) in a case that will test whether Brooks, Donald Trump, and others can be held liable for the Jan. 6 insurrection violence that unfolded immediately after they (1)...
> ...


Burn, bish.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Burn, bish.


you mean Kevlar vest Mo?

were you ever a Dexter fan?

why is Manchin always on Fox?

do you think a purple pig wig would've gone better with her purple pig dress as Sinema threw HER party under the bus?



if you're going to wear sleeveless; lose weight ya little fatty.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 16, 2022)

Loser PaLooza 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482553689932025857


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2022)

his whole audience can be blacks for that man; he will never reclaim the WH.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2022)

The US Government Joke: what's the difference between tariffs and inflation? nothing, the poor are still the ones who pay for it.



I cancelled my Amazon account as boycott and that fucker won't let me still debiting my account; i complained and they gave me back every penny since inception and welcomed me back. i told the agent why; she sent me a link to put my thoughts to digital and i did in no uncertain terms.

i hope he re-thinks his position and what to do with all those billions; his electric fleet is just a start.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Loser PaLooza
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482553689932025857


why do all the black people in that picture look like they're trying to hide, hoods up, caps on, sunglasses...not the look of someone proud to be where they are....


----------



## printer (Jan 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The US Government Joke: what's the difference between tariffs and inflation? nothing, the poor are still the ones who pay for it.
> 
> View attachment 5068826
> 
> ...


I wonder how many vibrate setting that thing has?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The US Government Joke: what's the difference between tariffs and inflation? nothing, the poor are still the ones who pay for it.
> 
> View attachment 5068826
> 
> ...


I just renewed my prime account 
Somebody has got to pay wage


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 17, 2022)

Next mission : URANUS


----------



## topcat (Jan 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The US Government Joke: what's the difference between tariffs and inflation? nothing, the poor are still the ones who pay for it.
> 
> View attachment 5068826
> 
> ...


The money shot.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2022)

It's theater with the GOP, no real action is taken or seldom needed, they got 2" of snow, the clown show continues.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> It's theater with the GOP, no real action is taken or seldom needed, they got 2" of snow, the clown show continues.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068995


Zoom still works to put your 'no' vote in.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I just renewed my prime account
> Somebody has got to pay wage


dammit man! you're supposed to boycott!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 17, 2022)

ruh-roh Matt Gaetz








Representative Matt Gaetz's ex-girlfriend granted immunity in sex trafficking probe


The woman testified in front of a federal grand jury last week hearing evidence in the Gaetz investigation.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 17, 2022)

Crack was free flowin at the “ rally “ 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482806905852788736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482862422591688704


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 18, 2022)

These are the same people who believe the Adam and Eve and Noah’s arc stories so why are we surprised?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 18, 2022)

Every once in a while … a feel good story emerges.
( *laughs internally )


----------



## injinji (Jan 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The US Government Joke: what's the difference between tariffs and inflation? . . . . . .


Just to clarify. . . . . A tariff is a tax, while inflation is the effect of demand greatly outpacing supply. The only way to slow down inflation is to buy less.


----------



## injinji (Jan 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> dammit man! you're supposed to boycott!


Are you going to get that roll of flagging to me by this afternoon so I can get my stakes set out by the time my seedlings get in tomorrow?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> Just to clarify. . . . . A tariff is a tax, while inflation is the effect of demand greatly outpacing supply. The only way to slow down inflation is to buy less.


You can also shift upwards production. We really need to increase our domestic production.


----------



## injinji (Jan 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You can also shift upwards production. We really need to increase our domestic production.


That would be long term. And folks would have to agree to pay twice as much for everything. Covid is keeping the factories in Asia from 100% staffing right now. Not to mention world wide shipping infrastructure being maxed out. Those kinds of improvements takes years to complete. Best case for shipping bottlenecks to ease up is 2023. If folks keep buying at the current pace, that will be pushed into 2024.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 18, 2022)

Let the sweating begin ….


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 18, 2022)

Tell Dan Crenshaw to eat a dick … 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483259811491987458


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

Matt Gaetz was given the boot from The Capital Hill Club, his sex trafficking arrest must be coming soon.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> Are you going to get that roll of flagging to me by this afternoon so I can get my stakes set out by the time my seedlings get in tomorrow?


how about you support local and drive to Grow Shop?


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> how about you support local and drive to Grow Shop?


Our "grow shop" is the farmer's co-op. I already have to go to town twice this week because of work. An extra trip is not in the cards.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Matt Gaetz was given the boot from The Capital Hill Club, his sex trafficking arrest must be coming soon.


One person trolled, "The truth is, he's upset that the Capitol Hill Club started enforcing its "no minors unless accompanied by parents" rule."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Matt Gaetz was given the boot from The Capital Hill Club, his sex trafficking arrest must be coming soon.


he wasn't kicked out, he quit because they decided to enforce a mask mandate...republikkkan kkklubs aren't that picky about their membership, just be able to snap off a good "seig heil" salute and goosestep...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> One person trolled, "The truth is, he's upset that the Capitol Hill Club started enforcing its "no minors unless accompanied by parents" rule."


is it a troll if it's the truth?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he wasn't kicked out, he quit because they decided to enforce a mask mandate...republikkkan kkklubs aren't that picky about their membership, just be able to snap off a good "seig heil" salute and goosestep...



That's the pedos story, my guess is he was coming up for renewal and they told him no but let him save face and tell his story.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> That's the pedos story, my guess is he was coming up for renewal and they told him no but let him save face and tell his story.


my first thought was na, he's just that stupid, to cut himself off from a valuable networking resource....but we are talking about D.C.....there is very little that is outside the realm of possibility in D.C., and that's just the kind of victorian "manners" a stuffy, pompous club full of self deluded assholes would have to employ to maintain propriety...


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> Just to clarify. . . . . A tariff is a tax, while inflation is the effect of demand greatly outpacing supply. The only way to slow down inflation is to buy less.


Or to tighten money supply. Printing less helps.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> That would be long term. And folks would have to agree to pay twice as much for everything. Covid is keeping the factories in Asia from 100% staffing right now. Not to mention world wide shipping infrastructure being maxed out. Those kinds of improvements takes years to complete. Best case for shipping bottlenecks to ease up is 2023. If folks keep buying at the current pace, that will be pushed into 2024.


Paying 'twice as much' is hyperbole. 

Also it is worth not ignoring all of the benefits in things like the reduction of pollution in having far more local manufacturing. There are so many ignored costs that we have in our manufacturing that ends up having to be paid eventually.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Paying 'twice as much' is hyperbole.
> 
> Also it is worth not ignoring all of the benefits in things like the reduction of pollution in having far more local manufacturing. There are so many ignored costs that we have in our manufacturing that ends up having to be paid eventually.


Control of the environmental consequences is very valuable. Not much is being said about cheap foreign goods being manufactured in pre-1950 polluting conditions. 

It would really help if the giant online merchants carried less cheap stuff and more Western (incl. Taiwanese and Japanese) manufacture.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2022)

https://komonews.com/news/nation-world/tennessee-lawmaker-proposes-2nd-amendment-bill-in-honor-of-hero-kyle-rittenhouse-kenosha-wisconsin-gun-rights-crime-courts-usa-news-politics
this make me ashamed to be from Tn....at least this foul fucktard isn't from my area of the state


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://komonews.com/news/nation-world/tennessee-lawmaker-proposes-2nd-amendment-bill-in-honor-of-hero-kyle-rittenhouse-kenosha-wisconsin-gun-rights-crime-courts-usa-news-politics
> this make me ashamed to be from Tn....at least this foul fucktard isn't from my area of the state


Feel my pain. McCarthy is my Congressman.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Feel my pain. McCarthy is my Congressman.


we have 180 deg opposites here: polis is a great governor and proud to be gay and then lauren qbert who is proud to be stupid, racist, etc and married a pedo.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> we have 180 deg opposites here: polis is a great governor and proud to be gay and then lauren qbert who is proud to be stupid, racist, etc and married a pedo.


Qbert is right there with McNazi


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Qbert is right there with McNazi


And I would be delighted if both got snagged on Federal oopsie.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://komonews.com/news/nation-world/tennessee-lawmaker-proposes-2nd-amendment-bill-in-honor-of-hero-kyle-rittenhouse-kenosha-wisconsin-gun-rights-crime-courts-usa-news-politics
> this make me ashamed to be from Tn....at least this foul fucktard isn't from my area of the state


did you see this? my adopted state of SC.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> And I would be delighted if both got snagged on Federal oopsie.


i think boebert is the one who ordered the county election official to let somebody in to access one of the voting machines. then the pillow guy put her in a safe house. wtf happened to the GOP?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i think boebert is the one who ordered the county election official to let somebody in to access one of the voting machines. then the pillow guy put her in a safe house. wtf happened to the GOP?


I really don’t know. I called myself “a betrayed Republican” until the tea party nonsense undid that.
Now, as a centrist, the Democrats serve me where my native party chose not to.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

I think a lot of people in this country have nothing in their lives. They've achieved nothing and have nothing to make them feel good about themselves. Enter the sandman.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> I think a lot of people in this country have nothing in their lives. They've achieved nothing and have nothing to make them feel good about themselves. Enter the sandman.


Mine is the very best nothing
It is nothing of “appellation contrôlée” nothingness. Among nothings, it is sort of something.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I really don’t know. I called myself “a betrayed Republican” until the tea party nonsense undid that.
> Now, as a centrist, the Democrats serve me where my native party chose not to.


i'm probably 60/40 dem/repub on most issues. fiscal responsibility, 2A, strong military, etc are things i agree with. 

i think they are now about trying to stay relevant by any means necessary. and most of those means are contrary to democracy


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm probably 60/40 dem/repub on most issues. fiscal responsibility, 2A, strong military, etc are things i agree with.
> 
> i think they are now about trying to stay relevant by any means necessary. and most of those means are contrary to democracy


We seem to be fairly aligned. Less restrictive abortion law, more even firearms law.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Mine is the very best nothing
> It is nothing of “appellation contrôlée” nothingness. Among nothings, it is sort of something.


Well played!


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm probably 60/40 dem/repub on most issues. fiscal responsibility, 2A, strong military, etc are things i agree with.
> 
> i think they are now about trying to stay relevant by any means necessary. and most of those means are contrary to democracy


The contrary to democracy part is front and center for me. I have books about how the most enlightened nation on Earth ended up killing nine million innocents.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> We seem to be fairly aligned. Less restrictive abortion law, more even firearms law.


for sure on abortions. and better gun checks/laws. there are way more safe gun owners out there than "bad" gun owner i.e. domestic violence charges, mental health issues, etc.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> for sure on abortions. and better gun checks/laws. there are way more safe gun owners out there than "bad" gun owner i.e. domestic violence charges, mental health issues, etc.


I live in the wild place. City gun law is not quite right for blank sign country.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I live in the wild place. City gun law is not quite right for blank sign country.


sheriffs aren't getting to my house in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> sheriffs aren't getting to my house in less than 30 minutes.


They will here. Just call in drugs.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> They will here. Just call in drugs.


hahahaha. i lol'ed. we've had like 3 houses called in as suspected grow houses in our neighborhood that were all bullshit. we did have a few actual grow houses that were busted too. but batting .500 isn't good


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 19, 2022)

The thought about the GOP being fiscally responsible made me lol.

I really don't think that there is a single stance that the Republicans have that I agree with that is not also something that the Democrats agree with (including strong military).


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The thought about the GOP being fiscally responsible made me lol.
> 
> I really don't think that there is a single stance that the Republicans have that I agree with that is not also something that the Democrats agree with (including strong military).


Ever since voodoo economics. And I’m not convinced on Nixon or his understudy either.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The thought about the GOP being fiscally responsible made me lol.
> 
> I really don't think that there is a single stance that the Republicans have that I agree with that is not also something that the Democrats agree with (including strong military).


not even the new gop mantra: do as we say and not as we do??? 

and trump promised he would get the national debt down to 0 in 8 years. so it's the Dems fault that they rigged the election so trump wouldn't be potus for 8 yrs. lol.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> not even the new gop mantra: do as we say and not as we do???
> 
> and trump promised he would get the national debt down to 0 in 8 years. so it's the Dems fault that they rigged the election so trump wouldn't be potus for 8 yrs. lol.


I have not checked on Russia’s national debt, so I don’t know if that was a lie.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Ever since voodoo economics. And I’m not convinced on Nixon or his understudy either.


Literally my entire lifetime.



rkymtnman said:


> not even the new gop mantra: do as we say and not as we do???
> 
> and trump promised he would get the national debt down to 0 in 8 years. so it's the Dems fault that they rigged the election so trump wouldn't be potus for 8 yrs. lol.


Well I guess if he pulled off J6 and America died, Trumplandia would have been a new enough nation to claim having zero national debt.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Trumplandia


not for long. he still owes putin billions. i'd love for that relationship with russia to be finally brought to light.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2022)

DeSantis' proposed election police force alarms voting rights advocates | CNN Politics


The proposal has concerned voting rights advocates, local election officials and Democrats, who fear the scope of this police force's new mandate could lead to voter intimidation.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> DeSantis' proposed election police force alarms voting rights advocates | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> The proposal has concerned voting rights advocates, local election officials and Democrats, who fear the scope of this police force's new mandate could lead to voter intimidation.
> ...


goddamn nazi motherfuckers, just fucking quit it now with this crap...i hope they can implicate desantis in trump's bullshit, they both just need to get the fuck gone


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2022)

*'American Phony': 'Mini-Trump' Ditches 'Big-Trump' Amid 'Gutless' Slam*





MAGA Gov. Ron DeSantis rose through the ranks of the GOP and made a political career out of copying Donald Trump. But now, as many start to look ahead to the 2024 presidential election, DeSantis appears to be breaking with the Trump playbook. In this special report, MSNBC’s Ari Melber breaks down the growing rift between “mini-Trump” DeSantis and the former president, with nods to Austin Powers and Aubrey Graham.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'American Phony': 'Mini-Trump' Ditches 'Big-Trump' Amid 'Gutless' Slam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I remember this movie.

The loser pays to date the cool person to become popular, then later on they fake break up so everyone gets what they want.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> goddamn nazi motherfuckers, just fucking quit it now with this crap...i hope they can implicate desantis in trump's bullshit, they both just need to get the fuck gone


Just curious, but why does this upset you so much? 

I read the news article and DeSantis is putting together a 52 person team to try and catch and arrest people who vote fraudulently. I think this is a good thing. 

Same as anyone fraudulently trying to purchase a weapon. These are rights that should be protected from fraud.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I think I remember this movie.
> 
> The loser pays to date the cool person to become popular, then later on they fake break up so everyone gets what they want.


Ron must know Donald is going down soon, timing is everything in these matters, Donald cannot tolerate competition for the base. Trump needs to keep the possibility of a POTUS run open, both to grift money from the base and to try and say his prosecution is a political act. If he leaves the republican party he will destroy it by taking his base with him. Even if he just convinced 10% of them to stay home, they would be screwed in November.

When Donald goes down he is gonna panic, become extremely desperate and more irrational as the walls close in. He will do anything he thinks will keep him for the humiliation of a courtroom and prison cell. If they start calling him America's biggest loser, then the process will be quicker. NY will do him first for crimes completely unrelated to politics and the feds will have clean hands going into the 2022 election. Georgia might jump in too with election felonies, since they've got him by the balls with a recording of him breaking the law. His trial in Georgia will be in majority black Fulton county and the prosecutor who makes the call is a black democratic woman. I believe he can get 5 years in state prison for that, but a pardon by a republican governor is a given.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Fuck off troll, any such group would only be at the polls to intimidate minority voters.


So does a police officer driving down the street scare you leaving your house? Or one clocking at a speed trap scare you to not driving?

What's your suggestion? Let anyone who wants to vote fraudulently do so?

52 in the whole state of Florida, and if your read the article, they would be arresting fraud if found. Here's a little tip. Don't vote fraudulently and you wont have a problem.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Just curious, but why does this upset you so much?
> 
> I read the news article and DeSantis is putting together a 52 person team to try and catch and arrest people who vote fraudulently. I think this is a good thing.
> 
> Same as anyone fraudulently trying to purchase a weapon. These are rights that should be protected from fraud.


There was no fraud and no need to waste money enforcing a law nobody breaks, the problem is not enough people vote. If it ain't broke then why fix it? Same as the election laws passed by republicans in the states, to supposedly solve a problem that doesn't exist, the last election was the cleanest in American history, all Trump's threats against democracy and the trouble people foresaw he would create insured that. Trump fucked himself scaring states into making the 2020 election clean and fair, everybody was on their toes and at the top of their game. When Donald tried to cheat, he was up against a problem of his own creation, a solid election with accurate results. There wasn't even any wiggle room for court cases, he lost every one, most were tossed out.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

Go peddle your propaganda to your target audience, the double digit IQ tRUmptards.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> So does a police officer driving down the street scare you leaving your house? Or one clocking at a speed trap scare you to not driving?
> 
> What's your suggestion? Let anyone who wants to vote fraudulently do so?


All I can say is WOW, you're either your towns village idiot or good at keeping a straight face while saying completely stupid shit.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There was no fraud and no need to waste money enforcing a law nobody breaks, the problem is not enough people vote. If it ain't broke then why fix it? Same as the election laws passed by republicans in the states, to supposedly solve a problem that doesn't exist, the last election was the cleanest in American history, all Trump's threats against democracy and the trouble people foresaw he would create insured that. Trump fucked himself scaring states into making the 2020 election clean and fair, everybody was on their toes and at the top of their game. When Donald tried to cheat, he was up against a problem of his own creation, a solid election with accurate results. There wasn't even any wiggle room for court cases, he lost every one, most were tossed out.


So if there is no fraud, then no one has a thing to worry about.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> So does a police officer driving down the street scare you leaving your house? Or one clocking at a speed trap scare you to not driving?
> 
> What's your suggestion? Let anyone who wants to vote fraudulently do so?
> 
> 52 in the whole state of Florida, and if your read the article, they would be arresting fraud if found. Here's a little tip. Don't vote fraudulently and you wont have a problem.


From what I've seen in the media, it would be almost exclusively republicans getting busted for election fraud. All the cases of voter fraud in Florida in 2020 involved republicans. Across the country the story is the same, the only cases of voter fraud were by lunatic republicans voting for dead people for the most part.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From what I've seen in the media, it would be almost exclusively republicans getting busted for election fraud. All the cases of voter fraud in Florida in 2020 involved republicans. Across the country the story is the same, the only cases of voter fraud were by lunatic republicans voting for dead people for the most part.


We should arrest them. I believe these acts of fraud should be caught and prosecuted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> So if there is no fraud, then no one has a thing to worry about.


They are not there to detect fraud, they are there to deter and intimidate voters. The force will be made up of republican operatives and they will concentrate in democratic areas. Again why create it? There were 3 cases of election fraud in Florida, all republicans in the villages.









AP looked for 2020 vote fraud in 6 states, found 475 possible cases, many involving Trump voters






theweek.com





*AP looked for 2020 vote fraud in 6 states, found 475 possible cases, many involving Trump voters*
PETER WEBER
The disputed ballots identified in more than 300 local election offices amounted to just 0.15 percent of President Biden's margin of victory in the six states: Arizona, Georgia, Michigan, Nevada, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin. 

Three apparent Trump supporters were recently arrested in Florida and charged with casting more than one vote, _The Washington Post _reports. The three residents of The Villages are charged with having voted in Florida and also another state — Michigan, New York, and an undisclosed state, the _Post_ says, and they were arrested after the county elections supervisor ordered an investigation.

All these cases "underscore that suspected fraud is both generally detected and exceptionally rare," _AP_ reports, but "Trump's false claims of a stolen election fueled the deadly Jan. 6 attempted insurrection at the Capitol, have led to death threats against election officials, and have become deeply ingrained within the GOP, with two-thirds of Republicans believing Biden's election is illegitimate."


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are not there to detect fraud, they are there to deter and intimidate voters. The force will be made up of republican operatives and they will concentrate in democratic areas. Again why create it? There were 3 cases of election fraud in Florida, all republicans in the villages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if a cop or two would be at a democratic area, and there are a majority of democratic voters in line with me, how would that intimidate anyone?

If I was a straight party republican voter, which I'm not, and there was a democratic cop, which I would never knw he was a democrat. at the voting site, I would feel no level of intimidation if I was a registered voter that is breaking no law voting for opposition of the cop. Just saying.

With 21,000,000 people in Florida, a crew of 52 to investigate fraud. And do you really thing these 52 people could intimidate millions and millions of voters?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

Do you get your talking points weekly or just wing it with your nonsense?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ron must know Donald is going down soon, timing is everything in these matters, Donald cannot tolerate competition for the base. Trump needs to keep the possibility of a POTUS run open, both to grift money from the base and to try and say his prosecution is a political act. If he leaves the republican party he will destroy it by taking his base with him. Even if he just convinced 10% of them to stay home, they would be screwed in November.
> 
> When Donald goes down he is gonna panic, become extremely desperate and more irrational as the walls close in. He will do anything he thinks will keep him for the humiliation of a courtroom and prison cell. If they start calling him America's biggest loser, then the process will be quicker. NY will do him first for crimes completely unrelated to politics and the feds will have clean hands going into the 2022 election. Georgia might jump in too with election felonies, since they've got him by the balls with a recording of him breaking the law. His trial in Georgia will be in majority black Fulton county and the prosecutor who makes the call is a black democratic woman. I believe he can get 5 years in state prison for that, but a pardon by a republican governor is a given.


Or it is all a con to get the free advertising for Trump and his mini me.




OG-KGP said:


> Just curious, but why does this upset you so much?
> 
> I read the news article and DeSantis is putting together a 52 person team to try and catch and arrest people who vote fraudulently. I think this is a good thing.
> 
> Same as anyone fraudulently trying to purchase a weapon. These are rights that should be protected from fraud.


So are all these state Gestapo going to be deployed to watch the voters of the villages or whatever that retirement community is that all the voter fraud has been shown to have been happening?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> So if a cop or two would be at a democratic area, and there are a majority of democratic voters in line with me, how would that intimidate anyone?
> 
> If I was a straight party republican voter, which I'm not, and there was a democratic cop, which I would never knw he was a democrat. at the voting site, I would feel no level of intimidation if I was a registered voter that is breaking no law voting for opposition of the cop. Just saying.
> 
> With 21,000,000 people in Florida, a crew of 52 to investigate fraud. And do you really thing these 52 people could intimidate millions and millions of voters?


Florida is a swing state with a close election and these people would be concentrated in black and democratic districts. Just a few thousand votes sometimes decide elections in Florida and other states too. There is no problem to fix and it is at best a waste of money, at worst it is illiberal and antidemocratic, an effort to cheat. The fact that the republicans know they need to cheat to keep and gain power says a lot. This is true right down from the ones doing the cheating to those who knowingly vote for liars and cheaters in a democratic system.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Florida is a swing state with a close election and these people would be concentrated in black and democratic districts. Just a few thousand votes sometimes decide elections in Florida and other states too. There is no problem to fix and it is at best a waste of money, at worst it is illiberal and antidemocratic, an effort to cheat. The fact that the republicans know they need to cheat to keep and gain power says a lot. This is true right down from the ones doing the cheating to those who knowingly vote for liars and cheaters in a democratic system.


I would totally agree if the police officer had a sign that said "vote repub or else" Or the officer was arresting people after checking ballots to see who they voted for. But this is far from the case. This simple 52 people should not deter 1 single voters to make it to the polls or cast a vote. 

If you can give me a shred of evidence, I would be interested to hear.

The only way I would be fearful of a cop at a polling site would be if I was doing something illegal and it would probably deter me from voting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Do you get your talking points weekly or just wing it with your nonsense?


He might be showing some confusion in the coming weeks because Donald and Mitch will have different talking points as Donald goes down. Mitch will be smooth and let the courts decide, Donald will be making animal noises and screaming, while he runs around with his hair on fire. With all the hairspray the fucker uses, his hair would burn for a week.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He might be showing some confusion in the coming weeks because Donald and Mitch will have different talking points as Donald goes down. Mitch will be smooth and let the courts decide, Donald will be making animal noises and screaming, while he runs around with his hair on fire. With all the hairspray the fucker uses, his hair would burn for a week.


Neither of which would confuse me nor make me feel some type of way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I would totally agree if the police officer had a sign that said "vote repub or else" Or the officer was arresting people after checking ballots to see who they voted for. But this is far from the case. This simple 52 people should not deter 1 single voters to make it to the polls or cast a vote.
> 
> If you can give me a shred of evidence, I would be interested to hear.
> 
> The only way I would be fearful of a cop at a polling site would be if I was doing something illegal and it would probably deter me from voting.


I provided evidence, there were a total of 3 cases of voter fraud in Florida, all republicans in the villages. All they need is someone to watch the place, since it is a hotbed of voter fraud and a republican stronghold. No voter "police force" required, just honest election workers, there are always regular police at the polls in case of trouble.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Neither of which would confuse me nor make me feel some type of way.


Well in the fight between the clowns Ronald and Donald, you seem to be taking Ronald's side. Have you given up on Trump?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well in the fight between the clowns Ronald and Donald, you seem to be taking Ronald's side. Have you given up on Trump?


I like DeSantis politics.

I like his freedom of choice on masks and schools. I like how he is hiring all the people who were fired in the more liberal states and giving these people a chance to further their careers even if they didn't want the jab.. I like that he loves the state and the people. Even the minorities like his conservative views. He is popular in Dade where most people are immigrants as well as the rich whites that live in mansions on the coast. 

Never cared much for the loose trigger Donald. But would still argue that I liked his policies better than Hilary or Biden if I had to choose.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I would totally agree if the police officer had a sign that said "vote repub or else" Or the officer was arresting people after checking ballots to see who they voted for. But this is far from the case. This simple 52 people should not deter 1 single voters to make it to the polls or cast a vote.
> 
> If you can give me a shred of evidence, I would be interested to hear.
> 
> The only way I would be fearful of a cop at a polling site would be if I was doing something illegal and it would probably deter me from voting.


No I agree it 'should not deter 1 single voter', but they could delay the shit out of lines that are already hours long when in the nice white flight neighborhoods they can be in and out in a few minutes when they vote. So I guess 'should not' really is just wishful thinking.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> No, but they could delay the shit out of lines that are already hours long when in the nice white flight neighborhoods they can be in and out in a few minutes when they vote.


"could"

is 52 people really going to cause that much delay in a sate of 21 million people? 

I'm not buying why this makes everyone so upset and paints it out to be some type of Nazi-ism. No one has gave me a valid reason on why this is so terrible. 

I personally believe all locations in a all states should have some type of fraud investigation and try to stop any and all fraudulent votes. 

I get if a sig doesn't match or something minor, but anyone who votes multiple times, uses a dead persons identity to vote, or isn't a citizen should be prosecuted to the fullest extent. 

Even Biden's own son tried to purchase a pistol knowing he was a felon and lied on the government form. He should be prosecuted for that as well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I like DeSantis politics.
> 
> I like his freedom of choice on masks and schools. I like how he is hiring all the people who were fired in the more liberal states and giving these people a chance to further their careers even if they didn't want the jab.. I like that he loves the state and the people. Even the minorities like his conservative views. He is popular in Dade where most people are immigrants as well as the rich whites that live in mansions on the coast.
> 
> Never cared much for the loose trigger Donald. But would still argue that I liked his policies better than Hilary or Biden if I had to choose.


Well if ya support fascism, I guess that makes you a fascist, motivated by fear and hate and driven by racism and bigotry. You voted for Trump twice and the second time you had a good hard look at him too, so there are no excuses. Of course you'll say you didn't vote for Trump, but we know that ya did, we know what's jerking your chain.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> "could"
> 
> is 52 people really going to cause that much delay in a sate of 21 million people?
> 
> ...


In a key district with extreme gerrymandering and voter suppression by clogging up the lines where people already have to wait for hours, could a handful of the Florida man's gestapo cause much of a delay?




I find it interesting that you list a bunch of bullshit things that are being sold as the real problem but have nothing in your nonsense about stopping the right wing would be dictators from underfunding the polling locations to stop the hours long voting lines in poor and minority neighborhoods.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well if ya support fascism, I guess that makes you a fascist, motivated by fear and hate and driven by racism and bigotry. You voted for Trump twice and the second time you had a good hard look at him too, so there are no excuses. Of course you'll say you didn't vote for Trump, but we know that ya did, we know what's jerking your chain.


I voted for trump twice


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I voted for trump twice


I'm glad you admit it, most don't. Racism and fear leads to tribalism and turns people into fools, running around in a panic screaming, "They is tak'en over"! It appeals to the white trash who know they and their kids can't compete with the brown folks on a level playing field. The more financially successful Trump supporters got there by luck for the most part and also know they are not up to the challenge.

Racism makes you stupid and a sucker for any con artist who blows the dog whistle. You like Trump's policies, but that is hard to do, since they never had a platform or policies for the first time in GOP history. They did give a trillion dollar tax break to the super rich though, that was priority number one.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> In a key district with extreme gerrymandering and voter suppression by clogging up the lines where people already have to wait for hours?
> 
> View attachment 5070744
> 
> ...


Because I've traveled all over the USA. Every liberal or super democratic city i have been to is the trashiest. 

The more conservative republican cities, I have absolutely loved. 

I love Florida. I am going there in May. There will be no mask mandates, vaccine passports, and they recognize my Michigan CPL so I can have my pistol with me at all times for protection while i am in a foreign state, with a boat load of cash that i plan on spending all over. All thinks that would never happen in California, Chicago, or new York. 

Thinking of renting a supercar like Ferrari, Lamborghini, or even Bentley while in Miami. It will be a great time.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm glad you admit it, most don't. Racism and fear leads to tribalism and turns people into fools, running around in a panic screaming, "They is tak'en over"! It appeals to the white trash who know they and their kids can't compete with the brown folks on a level playing field. The more financially successful Trump supporters got there by luck for the most part and also know they are not up to the challenge.
> 
> Racism makes you stupid and a sucker for any con artist who blows the dog whistle. You like Trump's policies, but that is hard to do, since they never had a platform or policies for the first time in GOP history. They did give a trillion dollar tax break to the super rich though, that was priority number one.


Im far from super rich but my GP and stocks were much better under trump. I was doing better than I ever did until the covid shut downs.

I had much more hirable employees as well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Because I've traveled all over the USA. Every liberal or super democratic city i have been to is the trashiest.
> 
> The more conservative republican cities, I have absolutely loved.
> 
> ...


Why not, yer not living in reality anyway, and apparently can make it into anything you want, so why not spend some imaginary money on fantasy island. You need an escape from the trailer park so go for it.


----------



## topcat (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> So if there is no fraud, then no one has a thing to worry about.


This is a political stunt. It's a solution in search of a problem designed for show and intimidation, a setup for further legislation to suppress the vote. So, _be afraid, be very afraid._


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why not, yer not living in reality anyway, and apparently can make it into anything you want, so why not spend some imaginary money on fantasy island. You need an escape from the trailer park so go for it.


Not sure what you are talking about. I own a 2019 f150 and a 2018 Cadillac ATS-V as well as jetskis, quads, and a 30' baja boat. All paid off.

No i don't own a supercar but that's part of the vacation. No fantasy. My hotel in over 7k for 5 nights in miami. I mind as well feel like the man.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

Will the voter police be where rich white people vote? They are known to lie about everything,cheat on their taxes, completely untrustworthy.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Because I've traveled all over the USA. Every liberal or super democratic city i have been to is the trashiest.
> 
> The more conservative republican cities, I have absolutely loved.
> 
> ...


That is what decades of gerrymandering power away from cities that the people who make up the current Republican party did to those 'Democratic' cities will do, so that people can sit back in their nice white flight neighborhoods and point at as somehow being their own fault.

I guess i shouldn't expect more from someone who voted for a would be dictator after it came out that the data Trump got on us American citizens from the Republican party was immediately handed over to the Russian military to further their attack on our democracy.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> That is what decades of gerrymandering power away from cities that the people who make up the current Republican party did to those 'Democratic' cities will do, so that people can sit back in their nice white flight neighborhoods and point at as somehow being their own fault.
> 
> I guess i shouldn't expect more from someone who voted for a would be dictator after it came out that the data Trump got on us American citizens from the Republican party was immediately handed over to the Russian military to further their attack on our democracy.


So the cities and states that have been run under Democratic leadership for years can blame it all on gerrymandering? Aren't the democratic elects going to change that or are they part of the problem too?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Will the voter police be where rich white people vote? They are known to lie about everything,cheat on their taxes, completely untrustworthy.


I'm sire the rich white's wouldn't bat an eye if there was,


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> So the cities and states that have been run under Democratic leadership for years can blame it all on gerrymandering? Aren't the democratic elects going to change that or are they part of the problem too?


How when they can't make changes due to the power to do them get pushed to the state level which any actual power has been gerrymandered out of their control? 

You brought up Michigan. In our state there has not been any ability for Democrats to push their agenda in the last 30+ years. When exactly do you think that Detroit would have been able to make the necessary changes that are needed when the entire power to do so sits at the state level?



What you are doing is called victim blaming, but it is understandable since that is what the Right wing propagandists have been teaching you all to do for decades.




OG-KGP said:


> I'm sire the rich white's wouldn't bat an eye if there was,


lmao, riiight. There are no rich white Karen's.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> How when they can't make changes due to the power to do them get pushed to the state level which any actual power has been gerrymandered out of their control?
> 
> You brought up Michigan. In our state there has not been any ability for Democrats to push their agenda in the last 30+ years. When exactly do you think that Detroit would have been able to make the necessary changes that are needed when the entire power to do so sits at the state level?
> 
> ...


I never brought up Michigan. I love michigan. 

I was talking about California, Illinios (chicago), new york. 

These would be the few states I feel like a would need my pistol and the few ones that outlaw such things.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'American Phony': 'Mini-Trump' Ditches 'Big-Trump' Amid 'Gutless' Slam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?..no nod to Tony Soprano? <mob boss voice>. i wonder if That Mans overcoat is going into the Smithsonian.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> *I never brought up Michigan.* I love michigan.
> 
> I was talking about California, Illinios (chicago), new york.
> 
> These would be the few states I feel like a would need my pistol and the few ones that outlaw such things.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5070763


Mis spoke. i never brought up Michigan as being a terrible democratic place. I have a Michigan issued CPL. Couldn't get that in a far left state.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Mis spoke. i never brought up Michigan as being a terrible democratic place. I have a Michigan issued CPL. Couldn't get that in a far left state.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5070768
> 
> View attachment 5070769


Yes that explains why Detroit is in a state of decline. Proves my point. 

Michigan, was the topic, not the most liberal city in Michigan. Michigan as a whole as been a swing state.









Michigan Presidential Election Voting History - 270toWin


Information on how the residents of Michigan have voted in presidential elections. Includes trends and polls for the 2020 election, as well as a Michigan voting history and narrative.




www.270towin.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Just curious, but why does this upset you so much?
> 
> I read the news article and DeSantis is putting together a 52 person team to try and catch and arrest people who vote fraudulently. I think this is a good thing.
> 
> Same as anyone fraudulently trying to purchase a weapon. These are rights that should be protected from fraud.


desantis has absolutely no interest in catching fraudulent voters, unless they happen to be democrats, and there are like .001 % of them to catch, so right off the bat, this is a useless body that is supposedly tasked with stopping something that essentially never happens.....this is a suppression force, a force designed to intimidate minorities, to supress their votes, to make them uncomfortable standing in lines waiting to vote with essentially a white supremacist security force breathing down their necks while they wait to exercise a right, and perform a duty....
i don't trust desantis to breath without having an ulterior motive...
and after the vote, who will be responsible for the security of the ballots? desantis' hand picked gestapo, who will just coincidentally all be trumptard republikkkans...well, how could anyone see the potential for corruption in that situation?
and who might be responsible for talking to election officials? again, desantis' hand picked secret police, and what chance that there will be cases of intimidation? that these hired goons will make it clear what their "Il duce" wants, and demands...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> So if there is no fraud, then no one has a thing to worry about.


if there is no fraud, there's no need for jack booted security thugs to do desantis' bidding...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> So if a cop or two would be at a democratic area, and there are a majority of democratic voters in line with me, how would that intimidate anyone?
> 
> If I was a straight party republican voter, which I'm not, and there was a democratic cop, which I would never knw he was a democrat. at the voting site, I would feel no level of intimidation if I was a registered voter that is breaking no law voting for opposition of the cop. Just saying.
> 
> With 21,000,000 people in Florida, a crew of 52 to investigate fraud. And do you really thing these 52 people could intimidate millions and millions of voters?


it's 52 now, and if you place a coupe of dozen at a couple of key polling places, then yes, they could definitely have a major influence on voter turnout..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I would totally agree if the police officer had a sign that said "vote repub or else" Or the officer was arresting people after checking ballots to see who they voted for. But this is far from the case. This simple 52 people should not deter 1 single voters to make it to the polls or cast a vote.
> 
> If you can give me a shred of evidence, I would be interested to hear.
> 
> The only way I would be fearful of a cop at a polling site would be if I was doing something illegal and it would probably deter me from voting.


you're not a minotity who has spent their life avoiding contact with authorities, because as often as not, interaction with an authority figure leads to someone going to jail, and possibly dying on the trip there...
keep looking at the world through your eyes, with your perspective...what could go wrong ?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're not a minotity who has spent their life avoiding contact with authorities, because as often as not, interaction with an authority figure leads to someone going to jail, and possibly dying on the trip there...
> keep looking at the world through your eyes, with your perspective...what could go wrong ?


I was locked up more than a dozen times and did over a year in Michigan state prison. I've been a victim of police brutality.. Try being 18, white, from a black neighborhood, and skinny in Michigan state reformatory. I got hate and abuse from all sides. 

I grew up in low income section 8 predominantly black neighbor hood for the first 20 years of my life.

Let me tell you something I have leaned. Most of us sold drugs and committed crimes. That's why we feared the police.

I have since gotten my record expunged, worked hard, studied and have became successful in my own mind. I know longer fear the police because I have no reason to anymore.

I have brought with me a few people I grew up with that are black and they don't fear the police anymore either. We only did when we made bad choices.

I used to have a "poor me" attitude. Little did I know the only one keeping me down was myself.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I like DeSantis politics.
> 
> I like his freedom of choice on masks and schools. I like how he is hiring all the people who were fired in the more liberal states and giving these people a chance to further their careers even if they didn't want the jab.. I like that he loves the state and the people. Even the minorities like his conservative views. He is popular in Dade where most people are immigrants as well as the rich whites that live in mansions on the coast.
> 
> Never cared much for the loose trigger Donald. But would still argue that I liked his policies better than Hilary or Biden if I had to choose.


you like someone who picks up insane conspiracy theorists and puts them in positions of authority? why am i not surprised?..
he loves the state and it's people, if they're white republican people...


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you like someone who picks up insane conspiracy theorists and puts them in positions of authority? why am i not surprised?..
> he loves the state and it's people, if they're white republican people...


What you fail to understand and respect is the others sides opinion. People voted for desantis and wanted his policies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I was locked up more than a dozen times and did over a year in Michigan state prison. I've been a victim of police brutality.. Try being 18, white, from a black neighborhood, and skinny in Michigan state reformatory. I got hate and abuse from all sides.
> 
> I grew up in low income section 8 predominantly black neighbor hood for the first 20 years of my life.
> 
> ...


you are so full of shit you stink through my monitor...yeah, the problem with police/minority interactions is all because minorities are all criminals...has nothing to do with cops killing people who are already subdued, in custody...has nothing to do with statistics that say that you're 5 times more likely to get arrested in any given situation than a white person...and 5 times as likely to be convicted...if you make it to jail alive


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> What you fail to understand and respect is the others sides opinion. People voted for desantis and wanted his policies.


no offense...no...offense intended...florida is full of the dumbest fuckers in the entire country, i lived in tampa for 7 years, and was NOT impressed with the quality of resident...hateful redneck racists fucks, and this was 30 years ago...i don't imagine it's gotten any better...
if the fucking hateful racist idiots want a fucking hateful racist idiot to lead them, what can you do, but isolate them as much as possible and do as little business with them as possible?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you are so full of shit you stink through my monitor...yeah, the problem with police/minority interactions is all because minorities are all criminals...has nothing to do with cops killing people who are already subdued, in custody...has nothing to do with statistics that say that you're 5 times more likely to get arrested in any given situation than a white person...and 5 times as likely to be convicted...


You all love to say I'm full of shit. I lived that life. I still have my MDOC ID card from when I did my time.

I know that almost all of my whole neighborhood, would steal at any given opportunity. Did or sold drugs. And that was the way of life and how I was raised and it was the most terrible mindset to ever have.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> You all love to say I'm full of shit. I lived that life. I still have my MDOC ID card from when I did my time.
> 
> I know that almost all of my whole neighborhood, would steal at any given opportunity. Did or sold drugs. And that was the way of life and how I was raised and it was the most terrible mindset to ever have.


i'd like to say i'm happy you rose above it, but you didn't rise above it, you just turned to a different kind of craziness, one that's even more insidious...you now want to enslave everyone who isn't like you, instead of just yourself...


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd like to say i'm happy you rose above it, but you didn't rise above it, you just turned to a different kind of craziness, one that's even more insidious...you now want to enslave everyone who isn't like you, instead of just yourself...


You are wrong, Sir. All I had to do was help myself and lose the victim mentality.

I had a few best friends in my younger years that were all black. One is a top dog at MTV that makes over 6 figures, another I worked with for over 20 years and is my right hand man at my company and makes a great salary.

All the others are dead or in prison. Their path was a combination of who they were when born, how they were raised, and what choices they made in life.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> You are wrong, Sir. All I had to do was help myself and lose the victim mentality.
> 
> I had a few best friends in my younger years that were all black. One is a top dog at MTV that makes over 6 figures, another I worked with for over 20 years and is my right hand man at my company and makes a great salary.
> 
> All the others are dead or in prison. Their path was a combination of who they were when born, how they were raised, and what choices they made in life.


oh, here comes the "black friend" shit...
"Their path was a combination of who they were when born, how they were raised, and what choices they made in life."
had nothing to do with systemic racism? had nothing to do with many cops being certifiably racist? had nothing to do with the media's depiction of minorities?
i won't say that people can't overcome their environment, many can and do, but they have to work much, much harder than any non minority person in roughly the same position...and for you to say that it's all their fault is a steaming pile of bullshit


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> You are wrong, Sir. All I had to do was help myself and lose the victim mentality.
> 
> I had a few best friends in my younger years that were all black. One is a top dog at MTV that makes over 6 figures, another I worked with for over 20 years and is my right hand man at my company and makes a great salary.
> 
> All the others are dead or in prison. Their path was a combination of who they were when born, how they were raised, and what choices they made in life.


This sounds an awful lot like the right wing in this country complaining that any sort of social support is “handouts” and thus fundamentally wrong. This is a pernicious attitude and one of the reasons the GOP is beyond salvage. It is too riddled with racism, sexism, greed and corruption. Break it up and hope the moderate residue organizes into a new center-right party that works with and not against most of us, and isn’t disfigured by a 160-year-old resentment.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh, here comes the "black friend" shit...
> "Their path was a combination of who they were when born, how they were raised, and what choices they made in life."
> had nothing to do with systemic racism? had nothing to do with many cops being certifiably racist? had nothing to do with the media's depiction of minorities?
> i won't say that people can't overcome their environment, many can and do, but they have to work much, much harder than any non minority person in roughly the same position...and for you to say that it's all their fault is a steaming pile of bullshit


Bunch of bull.

Poor trailer trash whites made from inbred parents have it just as hard.

Race is a cheap excuse.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> This sounds an awful lot like the right wing in this country complaining that any sort of social support is “handouts” and thus fundamentally wrong. This is a pernicious attitude and one of the reasons the GOP is beyond salvage. It is too riddled with racism, sexism, greed and corruption. Break it up and hope the moderate residue organizes into a new center-right party that works with and not against most of us, and isn’t disfigured by a 160-year-old resentment.


Call it what you want.

I live in an upscale neighborhood now. All the lily whites born with the silver spoon say the same thing as you. They speak of things they don't know about. 

You don't know what being poor and hungry is like until you have actually been poor and hungry. And when I say hungry, its not waiting an hour until your husband comes home late from the office. Its you ate the last piece of cheese 2 days ago and you're 11 years old going through a growth spurt. Stealing a snicker from 7/11 hoping you don't get caught, breaking a piece off so your little brother can have a bite for dinner. Don't think I forgot where I came from. But you better believe when I didn't have to depend on someone for help, I wasn't hungry again.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Call it what you want.
> 
> I live in an upscale neighborhood now. All the lily whites born with the silver spoon say the same thing as you. They speak of things they don't know about.
> 
> You don't know what being poor and hungry is like until you have actually been poor and hungry. And when I say hungry, its not waiting an hour until your husband comes home late from the office. Its you ate the last piece of cheese 2 days ago and you're 11 years old going through a growth spurt. Stealing a snicker from 7/11 hoping you don't get caught, breaking a piece off so your little brother can have a bite for dinner. Don't think I forgot where I came from. But you better believe when I didn't have to depend on someone for help, I wasn't hungry again.


You presume much.
I oppose all who rail against “handouts”, as they are failing to conceal their castle mentality which you put into such well-lit display. “Lily-whites” and “silver spoon” is your sly version of hate speech.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> You presume much.
> I oppose all who rail against “handouts”, as they are failing to conceal their castle mentality which you put into such well-lit display. “Lily-whites” and “silver spoon” is your sly version of hate speech.


I wasn't directing those stereotypes toward you, just in general. I don't know where you are at on the wealth gap and that's your business.

Yeah, I dislike rich whites who think poor blacks are helpless and they need help and laws based on equity and not equality. I don't want handouts to go people who are able to work but choose not to. Handouts should be for disabled and kids. Or maybe temporary help to get at a better place. I do hate life long welfare recipients, like my mom. She could have done better had she tried.

I also dislike poor that get handouts and sell food stamps to wealthier people at 50 cents on the dollar, especially when they have kids to feed. I was one of the poor kids and it happens a lot. Every 1st and 15th in my old neighborhood was grilling, crack smoking, 40 ouncers and half off groceries to anyone who wanted to buy them. But come the 3rd or 18th and broke with no food at all.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well if ya support fascism, I guess that makes you a fascist, motivated by fear and hate and driven by racism and bigotry. You voted for Trump twice and the second time you had a good hard look at him too, so there are no excuses. Of course you'll say you didn't vote for Trump, but we know that ya did, we know what's jerking your chain.


They had a good hard look at him before 2016 too. trump has been an asshole his entire life.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I voted for trump twice


Both times?

Voter fraud!


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Voter fraud!


Explain that!

Would love to hear your ignorance.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

Once you could just be kinda trashy and unable to spot his trashiness, but twice is malicious.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> Once you could just be kinda trashy and unable to spot his trashiness, but twice is malicious.


better tax breaks, credits, costs of supplies, gasoline, job market, housing market, should I keep going?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I wasn't directing those stereotypes toward you, just in general. I don't know where you are at on the wealth gap and that's your business.
> 
> Yeah, I dislike rich whites who think poor blacks are helpless and they need help and laws based on equity and not equality. I don't want handouts to go people who are able to work but choose not to. Handouts should be for disabled and kids. Or maybe temporary help to get at a better place. I do hate life long welfare recipients, like my mom. She could have done better had she tried.
> 
> I also dislike poor that get handouts and sell food stamps to wealthier people at 50 cents on the dollar, especially when they have kids to feed. I was one of the poor kids and it happens a lot. Every 1st and 15th in my old neighborhood was grilling, crack smoking, 40 ouncers and half off groceries to anyone who wanted to buy them. But come the 3rd or 18th and broke with no food at all.


Stop calling them handouts. It is a pejorative term, which is why I chose it. It’s a long-standing negative branding campaign by those whose motto might be “better dead than social democrat!” 
“The dole” is another disgraced term.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> better tax breaks, credits, costs of supplies, gasoline, job market, housing market, should I keep going?


More alt-fact


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> should I keep going?


Yes, please do.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes, please do.


Im still here waiting to know how I committed voter fraud.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Im still here waiting to know how I committed voter fraud.


You probably voted for your dead mother too, like some of the other trumptards.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2022)

didn't he say he voted for the orange avenger twice????


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You probably voted for your dead mother too, like some of the other trumptards.


Shes still alive. Still poor. Still voting Dem so she can get handouts. 

Still hates me for being conservative but has no problem when I help her with the bills.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Im still here waiting to know how I committed voter fraud.


@mooray laid it out. Once was possibly dumb, but twice is malice.
And stop saying “handouts”. That’s hate speech.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Yes that explains why Detroit is in a state of decline. Proves my point.
> 
> Michigan, was the topic, not the most liberal city in Michigan. Michigan as a whole as been a swing state.
> 
> ...


lol ok now that your troll brain is caught up with you bringing up Michigan and then crying about 'Democrat cities' spinning away for a few posts, 

When exactly would Democrats been able to fix shit in Detroit? The problem has been the Republicans have held control and stopped any ability for the Democrats to clean up the messes that have been built into our state's large urban areas since WW2 when all those returning white men moved into the 'burbs.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/examples-of-gop-leadership.1046402/post-16763189



As for your continual stupid spin shit about Michigan being a 'swing state', it is just more proof of the bullshit scam that gerrymandering has been that the Republicans now use to try to 'own the libs' by pointing at the cities they allowed to fester for decades.

And all the scam voter suppression that dickheads like DeSantis are doing (with things like underfunding those communities ability to easily vote, and now attempt to compound this by sending his voting gestapo to intimidate and clog the people voting in hours long lines) being cheered on by trolls and simple minded cultists because of their big lies about 'Voter security'is just more of the same.


OG-KGP said:


> I was locked up more than a dozen times and did over a year in Michigan state prison. I've been a victim of police brutality.. Try being 18, white, from a black neighborhood, and skinny in Michigan state reformatory. I got hate and abuse from all sides.
> 
> I grew up in low income section 8 predominantly black neighbor hood for the first 20 years of my life.
> 
> ...


You should ask them what it is like to vote where you used to live.




OG-KGP said:


> Bunch of bull.
> 
> Poor trailer trash whites made from inbred parents have it just as hard.
> 
> Race is a cheap excuse.


lol says the guy who is able to blend into white suburbia and play white savior to his black friend.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> @mooray laid it out. Once was possibly dumb, but twice is malice.
> And stop saying “handouts”. That’s hate speech.


Voting "dumb or with malice" and fraudulent are two very different things.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You should ask them what it is like to vote where you used to live.
> 
> 
> 
> lol says the guy who is able to blend into white suburbia and play white savior to his black friend.


Voting was easy. It was a couple blocks away. I voted there. It was just as easy as going to the liquor store. ID please, heres your ballot, thank you. 10 minutes tops.

I'm no savior to my best friend who happens to be black. More like family. I see him 5 days a week for 10 hours a day. Sometimes on the weekends. I would do anything for him and I feel like he would do the same to me. We came up together.

And guess what he did too? Bought a house that wasn't near the neighbor we grew up in.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Shes still alive. Still poor. Still voting Dem so she can get handouts.
> 
> Still hates me for being conservative but has no problem when I help her with the bills.


I’m sure there are a lot of other reasons she has to hate you.

If you were really conservative, you wouldn’t have voted for trump.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Voting was easy. It was a couple blocks away. I voted there. It was just as easy as going to the liquor store. ID please, heres your ballot, thank you. 10 minutes tops.


Luckily being on the internet you can say anything you like. You must have been a very dedicated criminal who was constantly locked up and voting for the couple? years before you left the ghetto.

lol.

Also I call bullshit on getting ID'd for liquor in Detroit back in the day. Or whatever big bad city you are claiming you came from.



OG-KGP said:


> I'm no savior to my best friend who happens to be black. More like family. I see him 5 days a week for 10 hours a day. Sometimes on the weekends. I would do anything for him and I feel like he would do the same to me. We came up together.


That is nice.

Im sure he is totally open about his experiences with racism with you (his boss).


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m sure there are a lot of other reasons she has to hate you.


I am convinced her decision making skills are pretty piss poor. As well as her wallet.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I am convinced her decision making skills are pretty piss poor. As well as her wallet.


True conservatives would never vote for trump.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Luckily being on the internet you can say anything you like. You must have been a very dedicated criminal who was constantly locked up and voting for the couple? years before you left the ghetto.
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...


Call BS all you want, I don't really care if you believe me or not. news flash... Its not that hard to get an ID.

And he shares all his racism stories with me. He has a bunch of them. Hes had experiences with a bad cops. Store owners. He is an avid fisherman too. He gets his fair share of racism on the water. I never denied racism exists.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> True conservatives would never vote for trump.


They would vote for Hilary or Biden though? Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Luckily being on the internet you can say anything you like. You must have been a very dedicated criminal who was constantly locked up and voting for the couple? years before you left the ghetto.


To add, back then, I always voted Dem across the board. 

I voted for Obama twice too. I even took advantage of his tax credits for buying property. I got an extra 10 thousand or so in 2008 because of it.

I vote on my interests not party lines. Show me a Dem who will benefit me, and I would be happy to research or even vote. 

I really liked Tulsi, but I already know what you're going to say.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> They would vote for Hilary or Biden though? Thanks for the laugh.


What about Jo Jo? Way more conservative than the dim witted trump.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Call it what you want.
> 
> I live in an upscale neighborhood now. All the lily whites born with the silver spoon say the same thing as you. They speak of things they don't know about.
> 
> You don't know what being poor and hungry is like until you have actually been poor and hungry. And when I say hungry, its not waiting an hour until your husband comes home late from the office. Its you ate the last piece of cheese 2 days ago and you're 11 years old going through a growth spurt. Stealing a snicker from 7/11 hoping you don't get caught, breaking a piece off so your little brother can have a bite for dinner. Don't think I forgot where I came from. But you better believe when I didn't have to depend on someone for help, I wasn't hungry again.


i grew up dirt poor for the first ten years of my life, and when my mom got remarried when i was ten, we went to being middle class, which was like winning a lottery...so don't tell me i don't know what its like to be poor, when there were days my mom would go without eating so that i wouldn't...
we got lucky and my mom married a decent man who treated us pretty well, and had a good job he was good at, but we were incredibly lucky, and i've known that for a long time...
and most minorities won't ever get lucky, if they climb out of the shithole conservatives have assigned them to live in, they usually have to do it on their own, with cops kicking their asses, and arrogant republicans telling them to "pull themselves up by their boot straps"...


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> better tax breaks, credits, costs of supplies, gasoline, job market, housing market, should I keep going?


I guess if you were making like 300k you'd be pretty happy. Don't forget to adjust for inflation.

....


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Voting "dumb or with malice" and fraudulent are two very different things.


You cannot deny that you voted for a fraud, twice.
And since you continue to use the troll term “handouts” your reasons for voting that evilly, your reasons for casting that vote (twice!) were based on lies, so fraudulent is not far off the mark.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Call BS all you want, I don't really care if you believe me or not. news flash... Its not that hard to get an ID.
> 
> And he shares all his racism stories with me. He has a bunch of them. Hes had experiences with a bad cops. Store owners. He is an avid fisherman too. He gets his fair share of racism on the water. I never denied racism exists.


I never needed an ID to buy liquor as a kid in Detroit.

So you know racism is real, yet you still pretend like 'all' it takes is what was it? "not being a victim" or some shit. to succeed in life. A lot of shit is just plain luck of the draw. And when you are dealing with hate on a far greater scale than you experienced growing up from people in authority trying to break you down that increases the chances that you will end up having a devastating outcome, regardless of actually doing anything wrong or not.

So your statement of:



Them not being afraid of the police because they are not making bad choices is bullshit.



OG-KGP said:


> To add, back then, I always voted Dem across the board.
> 
> I voted for Obama twice too. I even took advantage of his tax credits for buying property. I got an extra 10 thousand or so in 2008 because of it.
> 
> I vote on my interests not party lines. Show me a Dem who will benefit me, and I would be happy to research or even vote.


Well the fact that every Republican POTUS has led our nation into a economic recession for the last 100+ years and the fact that Biden already has had more job creation in his first year that Trump and Bush's had in their entire presidencies, and that Obama set us on a path for stable economic stability after rescuing our economy from the Bush led Great Recession, and Clinton's economy was the most stable 8 years in the last century. 

The choice of what party's presidency is going to economically benefit the majority of Americans is pretty easy to see (unless the person is brainwashed by all the snake oil salesman that the Repubclians use to sell their bullshit agenda).




OG-KGP said:


> I really liked Tulsi, but I already know what you're going to say.


lol I bet you do. 

Does it bother you that there is not a Russian scam that you don't seem to fall for?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> What about Jo Jo? Way more conservative than the dim witted trump.


Who is that?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Who is that?











Jo Jorgensen 2020 presidential campaign - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> What about Jo Jo? Way more conservative than the dim witted trump.


If she had a chance to win, she would 100% get my vote.

See the two parties wont give her a chance to make the ballot. They try to get rid of someone like her as fast as they can. American politics.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> If she had a chance to win, she would 100% get my vote.


But trump had no chance of winning either.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> But trump had no chance of winning either.


So said the polls when he ran against Hilary.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Jo Jorgensen 2020 presidential campaign - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Libertarian isn’t conservative by my lights. Those cats are about as divorced from reality as the red hat squad.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> So said the polls when he ran against Hilary.


I thought we were talking about 2020.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> So said the polls when he ran against Hilary.


They didn’t count on him cheating.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> They didn’t count on him cheating.


Ahh, so it does go both ways when you loose.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Ahh, so it does go both ways when you loose.


So you are cool with the data on us Americans that was given to him by the Republicans being handed over to the Russian military to use to attack us?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

JO JO = Tulsi Just another trojan horse candidate that will be positioned to siphon votes away from someone else and libertarians are flakes.


----------



## trychrome (Jan 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well well well …. One of the “ forgers “ just happened to get questioned …. Watch the fuckstain crumble.


Protip: Anyone that begins all of their sentences with "*So...*" doesn't possess the fundamental requirements to hold a leadership position in this country and is better suited for the customer service desk at the discount men's clothier.
All parties take note.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

That's silly. Reads very pedestal.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181259274330214400


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> That's silly. Reads very pedestal.


And without a plinth!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

https://www.courier-journal.com/story/news/local/2022/01/20/mitch-mcconnell-african-americans-vote-much-americans/6590081001/

you know how sometimes you open your mouth and the truth comes out, even though you had no intention of telling the truth.....


----------



## printer (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.courier-journal.com/story/news/local/2022/01/20/mitch-mcconnell-african-americans-vote-much-americans/6590081001/
> 
> you know how sometimes you open your mouth and the truth comes out, even though you had no intention of telling the truth.....


I don't know. If he meant "all" Americans then there is no big deal. As much as I have a poor view of him I would not hang my hat on this one.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

printer said:


> I don't know. If he meant "all" Americans then there is no big deal. As much as I have a poor view of him I would not hang my hat on this one.


The simple fact that he ran interference for that man earns him my lifetime Double Eagle award.


----------



## printer (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> The simple fact that he ran interference for that man earns him my lifetime Double Eagle award.


Oh well, some people are not human.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

printer said:


> Oh well, some people are not human.


I must point out that that is also used as racist reasoning.


----------



## printer (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I must point out that that is also used as racist reasoning.


And it seems quite reasonable to take his words as blacks vote in the same proportion of other Americans. There is enough to heap on McConnell's plate than making him out to think blacks are not Americans. I have been following American politics long enough to get the idea that McConnell is not of the caliber as an Oath Keeper, for example. Biden makes enough mistakes with language also, I am not going to jump on him when I have a good idea a phrase does not come out right.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

DeSantis administration puts Florida health director on leave for encouraging vaccinations for his staff


Orange County Health Director Raul Pino told his staff, "It is irresponsible not to be vaccinated." DeSantis administration is investigating whether laws were broken.



www.news-press.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

printer said:


> And it seems quite reasonable to take his words as blacks vote in the same proportion of other Americans. There is enough to heap on McConnell's plate than making him out to think blacks are not Americans. I have been following American politics long enough to get the idea that McConnell is not of the caliber as an Oath Keeper, for example. Biden makes enough mistakes with language also, I am not going to jump on him when I have a good idea a phrase does not come out right.


I wasn’t referring to his phrase, but to yours.


----------



## printer (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I wasn’t referring to his phrase, but to yours.


I realized that. But it all stems from my not vilifying him for this sentence. Sorry, I will throw stones at him for other things, not for this one though.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

printer said:


> I realized that. But it all stems from my not vilifying him for this sentence. Sorry, I will throw stones at him for other things, not for this one though.


I think I’ve lost the train. I surely do not vilify (previous guy) for inelegant syntax when there are other better things for which I do excoriate him.


----------



## printer (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I think I’ve lost the train. I surely do not vilify (previous guy) for inelegant syntax when there are other better things for which I do excoriate him.


Not sure of the inrent of your original post then, maybe I read too much into it.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

printer said:


> Not sure of the inrent of your original post then, maybe I read too much into it.


I tried to be clear that I wasn’t accusing you. But those words have been used badly.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2022)

printer said:


> And it seems quite reasonable to take his words as blacks vote in the same proportion of other Americans. There is enough to heap on McConnell's plate than making him out to think blacks are not Americans. I have been following American politics long enough to get the idea that McConnell is not of the caliber as an Oath Keeper, for example. Biden makes enough mistakes with language also, I am not going to jump on him when I have a good idea a phrase does not come out right.


It's difficult to for me to believe that a person who targets Black people for voter suppression laws and opposes taking action to reduce police brutality that is often directed toward Black people for no good reason is not racist. Maybe not he's not overt in that he doesn't spit on Black children and tell them "we are going to come after you, we know where you live", But supporting systemic racism is an act of racism. Isn't it?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's difficult to for me to believe that a person who targets Black people for voter suppression laws and opposes taking action to reduce police brutality that is often directed toward Black people for no good reason is not racist. Maybe not he's not overt in that he doesn't spit on Black children and tell them "we are going to come after you, we know where you live", But supporting systemic racism is an act of racism. Isn't it?


"I am not racist, but..."


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's difficult to for me to believe that a person who targets Black people for voter suppression laws and opposes taking action to reduce police brutality that is often directed toward Black people for no good reason is not racist. Maybe not he's not overt in that he doesn't spit on Black children and tell them "we are going to come after you, we know where you live", But supporting systemic racism is an act of racism. Isn't it?


Yes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

I’m sure he misspoke in this example but if you willingly support racist policies, you’re a racist in my books.

maybe it was a Freudian slip?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m sure he misspoke in this example but if you willingly support racist policies, you’re a racist in my books.
> 
> maybe it was a Freudian slip?


I wasn't calling Printer out. I didn't read anything in what he said that was objectionable. If he has a different perspective on the subject than I have, I'd like to hear it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I wasn't calling Printer out. I didn't read anything in what he said that was objectionable. If he has a different perspective on the subject than I have, I'd like to hear it.


I wasn’t calling him out either.


----------



## printer (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I tried to be clear that I wasn’t accusing you. But those words have been used badly.


The problem with the written word at times. No big deal.


----------



## printer (Jan 20, 2022)

OK you two, did not realized you were calling me out, or not, and I am not going back to check. Trying to get into a happy zone before it is spark up a bowl time. I have been trying to figure out what bug is munching on my leaves and it has been a trying evening.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

printer said:


> OK you two, did not realized you were calling me out, or not, and I am not going back to check. Trying to get into a happy zone before it is spark up a bowl time. I have been trying to figure out what bug is munching on my leaves and it has been a trying evening.


All is good. Well except for those friggin bugs. Good luck!


----------



## printer (Jan 20, 2022)

*GOP Chair McDaniel to Newsmax: We Will Debate, Just Not on Commission's Terms*
The Republican Party wants to participate in future presidential debates, but will not be doing so through what it believes to be a "biased" commission, Republican National Committee Chairwoman Ronna McDaniel tells Newsmax.

"So we definitely want debates; we're absolutely going to participate in presidential debates, but we are not going to do it through a biased commission called the Commission on Presidential Debates," McDaniel said Thursday on "Eric Bolling: The Balance."

The commission didn't start debates in 2020 until after 26 states had already started voting, she noted, adding that they also picked as one of the moderators someone who had previously worked for the Democratic nominee Joe Biden.

That was C-SPAN's Steve Scully, who had interned for Biden when he was a senator. That debate ended up being canceled when it was set to move to virtual over COVID concerns, and then-President Donald Trump backed out.

Scully's objectivity came under fire when he tweeted to former Trump ally Anthony Scaramucci: "should i respond to trump." Many believed Scully meant the tweet as a private message, and he initially claimed his Twitter account had been hacked before acknowledging he had, indeed, sent the tweet.

McDaniel said on Thursday that the RNC asked the commission: "Can you give us assurances that you will not do those same things in 2024? They said, 'No, we do not assure things to the Republican Party.'"

So the RNC is now taking steps to find an "alternate venue," she said "that will be a fair forum for our candidate."

The Associated Press reported that the RNC plans to take up the issue at its upcoming winter meeting, but that ultimately the final decision on participating in the commission's debates will rest with the GOP's eventual nominee, as it is he or she whom the commission works with, not the political parties themselves.








GOP Chair McDaniel to Newsmax: We Will Debate, Just Not on Commission's Terms


The Republican Party wants to participate in future presidential debates, but will not be doing so through what it believes to be a "biased" commission, Republican National Committee Chairwoman Ronna McDaniel tells Newsmax.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 20, 2022)

The fucking turtle speaketh ….



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484017650032336898


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> The fucking turtle speaketh ….
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484017650032336898


He slipped up and told the truth.


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

I wonder if my cleaning guy will burn the $170 jacket he was bragging about buying a couple three weeks ago.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2022)

They burn the clothes they bought with their own money because they are morons, not from some deep hidden meaning, simple stupidity so to speak.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2022)

Boebert makes antisemitic remarks to Jewish visitors at U.S. Capitol


Well, we’re here again. Yet another Republican lawmaker has made reprehensible remarks involving Jewish people. And to be sure, as I just wrote three days ago, you can likely wager that Republican leadership in the House of Representatives will do...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Boebert makes antisemitic remarks to Jewish visitors at U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> Well, we’re here again. Yet another Republican lawmaker has made reprehensible remarks involving Jewish people. And to be sure, as I just wrote three days ago, you can likely wager that Republican leadership in the House of Representatives will do...
> ...


I saw this, and the McConnell thing as well as the dickhead in the wheelchair who was cleaning his gun during a hearing with vets at the same time.

Made me think that they are all trying like hell to get attention back on them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Jan 21, 2022)

one year..was that for cooperation?









Igor Fruman, an ex-Giuliani associate, gets one year in prison in campaign finance case


Igor Fruman, one of Rudy Giuliani's former associates, was sentenced to one year and one day in prison on Friday for his role in a scheme to funnel Russian money into US elections.




www.cnn.com





The sentence was less than what federal prosecutors argued was an appropriate sentence for Fruman's "central role" in the scheme. Prosecutor Hagan Scotten asked the judge to sentence Fruman within the sentencing guidelines range of 37 to 46 months, citing the "grave damage" his actions caused to the public's confidence in a fair electoral system.


----------



## printer (Jan 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> one year..was that for cooperation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably will get out before Trump can pardon him. Guess that get out of jail card was really as useful as Monopoly money.

Might make others think had on their future.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> I wonder if my cleaning guy will burn the $170 jacket he was bragging about buying a couple three weeks ago.


i've never even heard of this brand

what morons they don't even know how to get a message across..just burn your shit..that'll really show them


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> i've never even heard of this brand
> 
> what morons they don't even know how to get a message across..just burn your shit..that'll really show them


I saw some nice Carhartt gloves at Tractor Supply. I’m more inclined to the brand now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Boebert makes antisemitic remarks to Jewish visitors at U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> Well, we’re here again. Yet another Republican lawmaker has made reprehensible remarks involving Jewish people. And to be sure, as I just wrote three days ago, you can likely wager that Republican leadership in the House of Representatives will do...
> ...






Ominous klezmer cellos


----------



## printer (Jan 21, 2022)

*Judge rules Alaska governor unlawfully fired lawyer who criticized Trump*
A federal judge ruled this week that Alaska Gov. Michael Dunleavy (R) unlawfully fired a state lawyer after she criticized former President Trump on a personal blog.

U.S. District Judge John Sedwick in a decision published on Thursday ruled that attorney Elizabeth Bakalar's free-speech rights were violated when she was fired. Sedwick stated that the state did not prove that Bakalar's posts, including one in which she refers to the former president as a "treasonous, semi-literate, lecherous oligarch," affected her duties as assistant attorney general.

When Dunleavy took office in 2018, he required several state employees to submit resignations with explanations as to why they should keep their positions. Bakalar was one of two lawyers who worked in the attorney general's office that was not re-hired, Reuters reported.

Tuckerman Babcock, who served as Dunleavy's chief of staff and is a defendant in the case, reportedly testified that he did not re-hire Bakalar due to the tone of her resignation letter. He also stated that he was moderately aware that he had a personal blog.

Sedwick said on Thursday that the reason for Bakalar's firing was tied to her strong opinions, according to Reuters.

"[Dunleavy's office] could not have reasonably believed that it was legally appropriate to make political loyalty a requirement of plaintiff’s job," he reportedly said.

Sedwick also granted Bakalar summary judgment and requested an update from both sides within two weeks regarding damages she may be owed and outstanding issues, the news outlet noted.








Judge rules Alaska governor unlawfully fired lawyer who criticized Trump


A federal judge ruled this week that Alaska Gov. Mike Dunleavy (R) unlawfully fired a state lawyer after she criticized former President Trump on a personal blog.U.S. District Judge John Sedwi…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> i've never even heard of this brand
> 
> what morons they don't even know how to get a message across..just burn your shit..that'll really show them


Carhartt's are the best heavy outdoor clothing line there is. I own a good deal of it, but all of mine came from the thrift store.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 21, 2022)

Where are all those … ‘ Dirty deeds done dirt cheap ‘ guys when you need them. ?

You know ….  …. Jus sayin


----------



## blu3bird (Jan 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> i've never even heard of this brand
> 
> what morons they don't even know how to get a message across..just burn your shit..that'll really show them


Can't believe you've never heard of Carhartt. Quality clothing, I have a black hoodie that's almost 10 years old and still holding up fairly good, there's a bleach mark on the back of if it though sorry about that

I have 4 hoodies, 1 pair gloves, 2 winter hats, 2 winter coats, 1 pair of carpenters pants and 1 pair of insulated bibs 

Only I'll never burn my shit lol, I wear it. Here's some of my stuff


----------



## topcat (Jan 22, 2022)

Vote against a bill, then take credit for it, when it passes.


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

topcat said:


> Vote against a bill, then take credit for it, when it passes.


That is pretty common. Down at the riverhouse I watch an Alabama news broadcast. I saw a couple three nights ago where the lady governor was calling a special session in order to spend the infrastructure money. She seems happy to have it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Jan 23, 2022)

Time to break up South Florida..Miami is going to be part of Tallahassee now.









DeSantis submits redistricting map that would break up South Florida district


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis has submitted a proposal to reshape the state’s congressional map, including District 20.




www.wpbf.com













Ron DeSantis Submits His Own Congressional Redistricting Map Proposal


Ryan Newman said in a statement to Wink News that the governor's office had "legal concerns" with current proposals under consideration from the Legislature.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2022)

Criminal indictments by administration.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Criminal indictments by administration.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072860


so all the previous presidents administrations, back to Nixon, taken together had 123 criminal indictments, and trump's has 215 all by itself...
so far...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2022)

Tip of the iceberg.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so all the previous presidents administrations, back to Nixon, taken together had 123 criminal indictments, and trump's has 215 all by itself...
> so far...


The most telling numbers, imo:

Democratic administrations = 3
Republican administrations = 335 so far

But both sides are the same.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485379461415530496


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485379461415530496


Holy shit! is that the Devil's Interlude playing in the background?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 24, 2022)

Cabal with breakfast bar


----------



## printer (Jan 24, 2022)

*Supreme Court declines GOP challenge against House proxy voting*
The Supreme Court on Monday declined to hear an appeal from House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) seeking to revive his legal challenge against the proxy voting rules that House Democrats implemented as a safety measure at the beginning of the pandemic.
The move comes after lower courts had rejected McCarthy's suit against House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.), which claimed that allowing members to cast floor votes without being physically present in the chambers is unconstitutional.
The Supreme Court on Monday did not explain the decision not to take up the case, nor did it provide a tally of how many justices voted against hearing it.

McCarthy asked the high court in September to review a decision from the D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals that found that federal courts do not have jurisdiction to hear such disputes between lawmakers over legislative procedure.
"Indeed, we are hard-pressed to conceive of matters more integrally part of the legislative process than the rules governing how Members can cast their votes on legislation and mark their presence for purposes of establishing a legislative quorum," D.C. Circuit Judge Sri Srinivasan wrote in a decision for a unanimous three-judge panel.

McCarthy and 160 House Republicans sued Pelosi and other House officials in May 2020, arguing that the proxy voting measure was unconstitutional and broke the chamber's long uninterrupted practice of casting votes in person, even during national crises.
"It is simply impossible to read the Constitution and overlook its repeated and emphatic requirement that Members of Congress actually assemble in their respective chambers when they vote, whether on matters as weighty as declaring war or as ordinary as naming a bridge," the group said in their lawsuit.
But as the case made its way through the courts, many House Republicans warmed to the practice and the number of plaintiffs in the lawsuit dwindled. 

When McCarthy asked the Supreme Court to step in, the only other House Republican still pursuing the case was Rep. Chip Roy (Texas).








Supreme Court declines GOP challenge against House proxy voting


The Supreme Court on Monday declined to hear an appeal from House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) seeking to revive his legal challenge against the proxy voting rules that House Democrats…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jan 24, 2022)

*Cheney hits Gingrich for saying Jan. 6 panel members may be jailed*
Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) slammed former Republican Speaker Newt Gingrich (Ga.) after he suggested that members of the select congressional committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol by supporters of former President Trump may be jailed for their work. 
Gingrich, who has reportedly been advising Republican leadership over the last several months, predicted during an appearance on Fox News on Sunday that the GOP will regain control of Congress after this year's midterm elections and will avenge what leading Republicans have said is a partisan investigation led by Cheney and Democrats. 

"You're going to have a Republican majority in the House and a Republican majority in the Senate. And all of these people who have been so tough and so mean and so nasty are going to be delivered subpoenas," Gingrich said, adding the lawmakers heading up the commission are "just running over the law." 

"And I think when you have a Republican Congress, this is all going to come crashing down," he continued. "And the wolves are going to find out they are now sheep and they're the ones who are going to face a real risk of, I think, jail for the kind of laws they're breaking."
Cheney, a leading member of the commission, later blasted Gingrich over the remarks. 

"A former Speaker of the House is threatening jail time for members of Congress who are investigating the violent January 6 attack on our Capitol and our Constitution," Cheney said in a tweet on Sunday. "This is what it looks like when the rule of law unravels." 








Cheney hits Gingrich for saying Jan. 6 panel members may be jailed


Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) slammed former Republican Speaker Newt Gingrich (Ga.) after he suggested that members of the select congressional committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.…




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

printer said:


> *Cheney hits Gingrich for saying Jan. 6 panel members may be jailed*
> Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) slammed former Republican Speaker Newt Gingrich (Ga.) after he suggested that members of the select congressional committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol by supporters of former President Trump may be jailed for their work.
> Gingrich, who has reportedly been advising Republican leadership over the last several months, predicted during an appearance on Fox News on Sunday that the GOP will regain control of Congress after this year's midterm elections and will avenge what leading Republicans have said is a partisan investigation led by Cheney and Democrats.
> 
> ...


"when we are in power you will pay"

Trump said out loud what he planned to do too. It's not as if their plans to take over the government and install a fascist dictatorship is a secret conspiracy.


----------



## mooray (Jan 24, 2022)

The irony with suggesting that they should be jailed, kind of makes you wonder if that's legal to suggest. It's essentially coup talk when it comes from a person in a position to help make it happen. Threats usually become criminal when the person has the means to make it happen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> "when we are in power you will pay"
> 
> Trump said out loud what he planned to do too. It's not as if their plans to take over the government and install a fascist dictatorship is a secret conspiracy.


I guess the courts are next on their list, because grand juries and judges decide if there is a case based on evidence and juries decide guilt or innocence based on the same.

If America goes fascist, it will be the "will of the people", the fact that the republicans are still on the political map at all, much less will likely win a majority in the house, speaks more about the people than the electoral system, flawed as it is.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 24, 2022)

Looks like they new this coup was coming for 60 years or more.

1963. Fred Hall of the CA Republican Assembly warned that the John Birch Society, cofounded by the Koch Bros' father, was "totalitarian" with the "chief aim ... to get control of the ... legislative processes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 24, 2022)

"Sarah Palin is giving live updates on Ukraine from her front porch."


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess the courts are next on their list, because grand juries and judges decide if there is a case based on evidence and juries decide guilt or innocence based on the same.
> 
> If America goes fascist, it will be the "will of the people", the fact that the republicans are still on the political map at all, much less will likely win a majority in the house, speaks more about the people than the electoral system, flawed as it is.


From a recent interview with NPR, Trump reacted to David Inskeep reminding him that the courts rejected almost all of his lawsuits because they had no standing, aka basis in fact.


*They said, there was no standing to give the case. That's correct. Can I just ask --*

_Well, yeah, no standing, I know, no standing. And the president of the United States supposedly didn't have standing, either. So I wanted to file it myself. They said, "Sir, you don't have standing." I said, "Wait a minute. I'm the president of the United States. They just rigged an election."_


Trump said right there that whatever he said as president is true. So, no need to go after the courts, just overrule them as every absolutist monarch in history has done. The Republican party, its base and leadership support him. So, yeah, give them enough control and this country will be changed forever.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 24, 2022)

This was posted on Jan. 14 2022 ….. 

Plausible ? ….. he does golf a lot. 



https://www.jpost.com/middle-east/iran-news/article-692503


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> This was posted on Jan. 14 2022 …..
> 
> Plausible ? ….. he does golf a lot.
> 
> ...


They should just watch TV like the rest of us to see Donald done in. Grab some popcorn, it will be quite the show, way better than killing the fucker. There will be hundreds if not thousands of his henchmen and minions going to prison too and that should provide the opening acts.


----------



## shimbob (Jan 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> https://www.jpost.com/middle-east/iran-news/article-692503


It's nice to see something different for once, rather than the usual broad "DEATH TO AMERICA" rants, they're now saying death to this one specific motherfucker who ordered the attack.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> This was posted on Jan. 14 2022 …..
> 
> Plausible ? ….. he does golf a lot.
> 
> ...


well now i'm pissed, i thought he might actually be dead and it was being covered up....fuck, nice, you take candy from small children, too


----------



## printer (Jan 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well now i'm pissed, i thought he might actually be dead and it was being covered up....fuck, nice, you take candy from small children, too


His body double?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 24, 2022)

Sad Loser “ gonna be broke “ orangutan ….


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

Rick Wilson issues a chilling warning about ‘the new GOP’


Rick Wilson warned that Newt Gingrich's "fascist" threats pose a genuine threat to democracy and the rule of law.The former speaker of the House threatened jail time for House select committee members during a Fox News interview over the weekend, and Wilson, a former Republican strategist...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rick Wilson issues a chilling warning about ‘the new GOP’
> 
> 
> Rick Wilson warned that Newt Gingrich's "fascist" threats pose a genuine threat to democracy and the rule of law.The former speaker of the House threatened jail time for House select committee members during a Fox News interview over the weekend, and Wilson, a former Republican strategist...
> ...


[email protected]

i sent this to him, wonder if he'll ever see it? 
"







*otto von bismarck.....  *
11:32 AM (0 minutes ago)





to helpeducation 








quit...resign...that would be the biggest possible help to education in virginia you could offer.
offering a "bounty" on teachers is nothing but hateful politically motivated terror tactics.
why are you afraid of the truth? why can't children learn the truth? because it's not the mish mash of lies and misrepresentations you like to claim is the truth?
quit...do every child in virginia a favor


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2022)

Opinion | The Federal Election Commission may have just made Vladimir Putin smile


Congress must pass a statute prohibiting foreign-controlled corporations from spending to influence U.S. elections.




www.msnbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Opinion | The Federal Election Commission may have just made Vladimir Putin smile
> 
> 
> Congress must pass a statute prohibiting foreign-controlled corporations from spending to influence U.S. elections.
> ...


The republicans will oppose it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The republicans will oppose it.



Stinky packed the FEC with his deplorables, not sure if Biden has been able to get rid of them yet, too much corruption to keep track of.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2022)

Florida Shock Jock in Matt Gaetz Circle Pleads Guilty


The feds are closing in on Rep. Matt Gaetz for his alleged underage sex crimes with yet another criminal case, this time against a key witness: his wingman’s best friend.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2022)

Analysis: Mitch McConnell is trying to save Republicans from Donald Trump. It's not working.


Mitch McConnell is a very careful politician. He rarely acts rashly or speaks without thinking first. Which means that when he does talk, it's usually worth paying very close attention to what he says.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2022)

*State Of The GOP: McConnell And Trump At Odds, Marjorie Taylor Greene Endorses J.D. Vance*





Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene endorses Ohio Senate candidate J.D. Vance, who once criticized former President Trump. It comes as Sen. Mitch McConnell and Trump are at odds over the midterm approach.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

this thing is called Mini-MAGA (no affiliation); a flashlight that lights anything on fire check it; i'm pretty horrified.





__





Elite Tac | The most powerful tactical flashlight


Elite Tac is the first flashlight that is so powerful that it can start a fire.




buy-elitetac.com





should just anyone be able to purchase this?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *State Of The GOP: McConnell And Trump At Odds, Marjorie Taylor Greene Endorses J.D. Vance*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but why would we care who MTG endorses? she's not going to be there next go around..we already knew that The Dumpster and Mcconnell aren't on speaking terms..media has got to do better.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 26, 2022)

https://www.rawstory.com/wisconsin-senate-republicans-vote-against-recreational-cannabis/


> Republicans in the Wisconsin Senate stopped an effort by Sen. Melissa Agard (D-Madison) to force a vote on legalizing the recreational use of cannabis.
> 
> The Senate took up a bill Tuesday that would increase penalties for a person who uses a butane torch to extract resin from a cannabis plant. Agard introduced an amendment to the bill that, instead of making penalties harsher, would have completely legalized all uses of cannabis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> this thing is called Mini-MAGA (no affiliation); a flashlight that lights anything on fire check it; i'm pretty horrified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just where does it say it lights shit on fire? i missed that....
it's a flashlight, not a firearm...it's an expensive flashlight, that gets brighter than anyone needs a flashlight to get, but still not a firearm....i'll take one pistol over ten of those...i can kill ten people holding those with 10 rounds...not hard to see where they are


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *State Of The GOP: McConnell And Trump At Odds, Marjorie Taylor Greene Endorses J.D. Vance*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youngkin set-up a Snitch Line? well that's special..for what?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/wisconsin-senate-republicans-vote-against-recreational-cannabis/View attachment 5074732


Butane? shhhhhhhhhhhhhh! don't tell them but you can use a variety of chemicals including water.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just where does it say it lights shit on fire? i missed that....
> it's a flashlight, not a firearm...it's an expensive flashlight, that gets brighter than anyone needs a flashlight to get, but still not a firearm....i'll take one pistol over ten of those...i can kill ten people holding those with 10 rounds...not hard to see where they are


they showed you in the commercial..watch it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just where does it say it lights shit on fire? i missed that....
> it's a flashlight, not a firearm...it's an expensive flashlight, that gets brighter than anyone needs a flashlight to get, but still not a firearm....i'll take one pistol over ten of those...i can kill ten people holding those with 10 rounds...not hard to see where they are


YT is your friend.






Jesus.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 26, 2022)

https://fox17.com/news/local/tennessee-bill-proposes-relocating-undocumented-immigrants-to-bidens-hometown-kamala-harris-pelosi-schumer-bruce-griffey-southern-border-crisis

another Tn. lawmaker wasting time doing stupid ass shit for petty reasons...we have a problem with fentanyl, pain medication, meth....but this is more important...violent crime in cities is on the rise, but we gotta make a point to them shady lefties...online sales tax is going uncollected, but owning the libs is more important...there are many uninsured people, but fuck them, it's more important to act like a racist goon...there are illegal aliens doing work white people won't do, we need to arrest them immediately and send them to Scranton to teach the Democrats a lesson...
how do these ignorant motherfuckers keep getting elected?


----------



## printer (Jan 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> this thing is called Mini-MAGA (no affiliation); a flashlight that lights anything on fire check it; i'm pretty horrified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say they are exagerating their claims a little.


----------



## printer (Jan 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://fox17.com/news/local/tennessee-bill-proposes-relocating-undocumented-immigrants-to-bidens-hometown-kamala-harris-pelosi-schumer-bruce-griffey-southern-border-crisis
> 
> another Tn. lawmaker wasting time doing stupid ass shit for petty reasons...we have a problem with fentanyl, pain medication, meth....but this is more important...violent crime in cities is on the rise, but we gotta make a point to them shady lefties...online sales tax is going uncollected, but owning the libs is more important...there are many uninsured people, but fuck them, it's more important to act like a racist goon...there are illegal aliens doing work white people won't do, we need to arrest them immediately and send them to Scranton to teach the Democrats a lesson...
> how do these ignorant motherfuckers keep getting elected?


It would be ok if they just did the shitty jobs but They Have Children That We Can Not Get Rid Of Afterward!


----------



## printer (Jan 27, 2022)

*Arizona bill would allow legislature to overturn election results*
An arch conservative member of Arizona’s state House of Representatives has proposed a mammoth overhaul of the state’s voting procedures that would allow legislators to overturn the results of a primary or general election after months of unfounded allegations and partisan audits.

The bill, introduced by Rep. John Fillmore (R), would substantially change the way Arizonans vote by eliminating most early and absentee voting and requiring people to vote in their home precincts, rather than at vote centers set up around the state.

Most dramatically, Fillmore’s bill would require the legislature to hold a special session after an election to review election processes and results, and to “accept or reject the election results.”

Ever since, Arizona Republicans have been riven between election denialists who have pushed to investigate or overturn those results and more mainstream legislators — and Gov. Doug Ducey (R) — who have tried to move on. An audit, conducted by an inexperienced firm called Cyber Ninjas, failed to uncover evidence of fraud or miscounting.

But Fillmore said at a committee hearing Wednesday he still does not believe the reports he has seen, though he maintained his skepticism has little to do with the ultimate winner.

“I don’t care what the press says. I don’t trust ABC, CBS, NBC or Fox or anybody out there. Everybody’s lying to me and I feel like I have a couple hundred ex-wives hanging around me,” Fillmore said. “This is not a President Biden thing. This is not a the other red-headed guy thing.”
“We should have voting in my opinion in person, one day, on paper, with no electronic means and hand counting that day. We need to get back to 1958-style voting,” he added.








Arizona bill would allow legislature to overturn election results


An arch conservative member of Arizona’s state House of Representatives has proposed a mammoth overhaul of the state’s voting procedures that would allow legislators to overturn the results of a pr…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jan 27, 2022)

*Kellyanne Conway memoir set for May release*
Former Trump White House counselor Kellyanne Conway’s memoir is set to be released in May, a book her publisher labeled as an “open and vulnerable account” that details the top aide’s “journey all the way to the White House and beyond.”

The book, titled “Here’s the Deal,” will be released on May 24, according to publisher Threshold Editions, an imprint of Simon & Schuster.
“In this open and vulnerable account, Kellyanne turns the camera on herself. What she has to share—about our politics, about the media, about her time in the White House, and about her personal journey —is an astonishing glimpse of visibility and vulnerability, of professional and personal highs and lows, and ultimately, of triumph,” Threshold Editions wrote in the book announcement.

Conway wrote on Twitter that the book details her journey as an “only child of a single mom to presidential campaign manager and counselor.”
“Join me inside the White House and my own house,” she added.

An unnamed publishing official told The Associated Press that the deal for Conway’s book totaled seven figures. She now joins a group of ex-Trump officials — including former Attorney General Bill Barr and former press secretary Stephanie Grisham — to write books about their time serving in Washington.








Kellyanne Conway memoir set for May release


Former Trump White House counselor Kellyanne Conway’s memoir is set to be released in May, a book her publisher labeled as an “open and vulnerable account” that details the top aide’s “journey all …




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

That psychos book is sure to be comedy gold, talk about alternate reality.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Kellyanne Conway memoir set for May release*
> Former Trump White House counselor Kellyanne Conway’s memoir is set to be released in May, a book her publisher labeled as an “open and vulnerable account” that details the top aide’s “journey all the way to the White House and beyond.”
> 
> The book, titled “Here’s the Deal,” will be released on May 24, according to publisher Threshold Editions, an imprint of Simon & Schuster.
> ...


I limit my reading of fiction to just one novel per year. I’ve already started Peter Hellers “The River” so no more fiction for me this year.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Dan Crenshaw sent unsolicited mail-in ballot applications to Texas voters after supporting a law that bans the practice for local elections.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Just in case you wondered if the GOP is worried about children in the pandemic.










Sen. Ron Johnson: Not 'Society’s Responsibility To Take Care Of Other People’s Children’


People should become parents only if they're sure they'll never need help, the Wisconsin Republican suggested.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Arizona bill would allow legislature to overturn election results*
> An arch conservative member of Arizona’s state House of Representatives has proposed a mammoth overhaul of the state’s voting procedures that would allow legislators to overturn the results of a primary or general election after months of unfounded allegations and partisan audits.
> 
> The bill, introduced by Rep. John Fillmore (R), would substantially change the way Arizonans vote by eliminating most early and absentee voting and requiring people to vote in their home precincts, rather than at vote centers set up around the state.
> ...


that bill may pass, but it'll be drug through the courts to the supreme court in record time, maybe before the next elections, and thrown in the trash floating in the gutter, where it belongs...that the republikkkans have the fucking nerve to call themselves the "party of freedom" just chaps my ass....
the party of gerrymandering, voter suppression, and misinformation is more like it....and just plain fucking lies, let's not forget he plain, bald faced lies...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

You give the public too much credit, most are idiots.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Butane?


A butane TORCH

'Cause that'll work


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 27, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> A butane TORCH
> 
> 'Cause that'll work


this is an obvious case of they think they know what we do- and they're going to make sure we don't do it!

it's the cheese curdles..it's gotta be them.



that's going to be some tasty extractput me down for a 4g bucket.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486500757226463234


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 27, 2022)

I would have led off with … “ listen here you carp lipped bitch “


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486378437359058947


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

Sarah Palin Dined At Multiple Restaurants After Getting COVID


The former Alaska governor was out at Campagnola Tuesday and Elio's (again) on Wednesday. On Monday it was revealed she has Covid-19



gothamist.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Sarah Palin sighting prompts NYC to issue a health warning


Sarah Palin was spotted dining out again at a New York City restaurant, prompting officials there to issue a health warning.The former half-term Alaska governor and failed vice presidential candidate tested positive for COVID-19 while in town for her defamation suit against the New York Times...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

I remember when republicans hated all things Russia, now they want to be them.


----------



## topcat (Jan 27, 2022)

Covid Sarah, 2022's Typhoid Mary.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 27, 2022)

Sorry Faux News …. You deserved it


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 27, 2022)

Boohoo Sinema called a cunt - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486429819331956738


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486765386695684101


----------



## topcat (Jan 27, 2022)

Theodore Cruz.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

There might be a dozen or two republican legislators going down over the fake elector scheme. Anybody crazy enough to vote for the republicans shouldn't have a red MAGA hat, they should be wearing a horned and feathered tribal head dress.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








New 'terrifying' GOP proposal in Arizona would allow lawmakers to reject election results


Lawmakers would have the power to reject election results under a sweeping piece of legislation that would make seismic changes to the way elections are conducted in Arizona. Rep. John Fillmore’s House Bill 2596 would eliminate no-excuse early voting, which is used by the overwhelming majority...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486819846323159041


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486819846323159041


Polling shows that 80% of both parties are concerned about the threat to American democracy, though each side has a different take on the cause. A large majority of the country has identified the republicans as the problem though and this will apparently be a big issue in November. So the hearings, guilty pleas and trials over the 1/6 insurrection and seditious conspiracy should have an impact. 

We can only hope Donald is still running around during election season and indicted in Georgia, or better yet on trial this summer or fall for local election crimes. He will divide the republicans and want them to run on the big lie as cover for his trial in Georgia, leading republicans in Georgia will be forced to testify against him in court and the trial might be televised! Remember they have that wonderful recording of Trump himself breaking Georgia election law. Fulton Co has a lot of black folks and they might make up a majority of the jury. Donald could do another Georgia, like in 2020, only this time on steroids, he's gonna be panicking and frothing at the mouth in desperation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Boatguy (Jan 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Boohoo Sinema called a cunt -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486429819331956738


Cant understand normal thinking


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 28, 2022)

Still wouldn’t wipe me ass with her face ….might catch something 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486740966560178180


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Boohoo Sinema called a cunt -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486429819331956738


what are these two irish sounding twats upset about? someone telling the truth?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what are these two irish sounding twats upset about? someone telling the truth?


Sometimes a cunt is just a cunt


----------



## topcat (Jan 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Still wouldn’t wipe me ass with her face ….might catch something
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486740966560178180


Beauty may be skin deep, but ugly goes clear to the bone. -Redd Foxx


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2022)

https://www.newsweek.com/mo-brooks-pushes-cruz-paul-johnson-replacing-mcconnell-gop-senate-leader-1674322

first off, mo brooks should be getting his own house in order before the federal indictments drop and he's no longer allowed to participate in government, ever again...

ron johnson is a piece of shit who opposes abortion AND funding child care...so his basic stand is "have children no matter what, but fuck you once they're born"

ted cruz? seriously? the most hated man in the senate is supposed to lead the republikkkans? they hate the fucker too...NO ONE likes ted cruz, he's a blight on humanity and even his fellow traitors to democracy can't stand him

Mitch just announced the other day that he was going to run for senate leader again, so this just looks like more division inside the party...we need an evil laugh/rubbing hands emoji...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

This is getting very expensive and the judge isn't letting them get away either by dissolving the company. I wonder what they are trying to hide, it appears to be worth a lot of money to them. This will not end well for the Cyber Ninjas and perhaps other state republicans too.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Cyber Ninjas CEO Refuses To Comply With Order To Turn Over Records From Arizona Audit


QAnon conspiracy theorist Doug Logan is demanding a "clear" ruling on the records that he aims to appeal.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is getting very expensive and the judge isn't letting them get away either by dissolving the company. I wonder what they are trying to hide, it appears to be worth a lot of money to them. This will not end well for the Cyber Ninjas and perhaps other state republicans too.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


the guy who owns cyber ninjas...god, i feel like a tool just typing that idiotic name...is a fucking Qtard dumbass...there may be a real reason they're trying to hide shit so hard, or maybe the ghost of jfk came to him in a dream and told him he needed to do it...no telling what mentally unstable people will do from minute to minute


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/mo-brooks-pushes-cruz-paul-johnson-replacing-mcconnell-gop-senate-leader-1674322
> 
> first off, mo brooks should be getting his own house in order before the federal indictments drop and he's no longer allowed to participate in government, ever again...
> 
> ...


Al Franken, "I like Ted Cruz more than most guys in the Senate and I hate Ted Cruz."


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 30, 2022)

*Steve Bannon was deplatformed. An obscure media mogul keeps him on the air.*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/01/24/steve-bannon-war-room-real-americas-voice/


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 30, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Al Franken, "I like Ted Cruz more than most guys in the Senate and I hate Ted Cruz."


he should've never left. Saint Kirsten is trying to hit me up for donation dollars. unsubbed.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> *Steve Bannon was deplatformed. An obscure media mogul keeps him on the air.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/01/24/steve-bannon-war-room-real-americas-voice/


Charlie Ergen owns Dish which broadcasts War Room. I attended HS with Charlie. He is now worth over $10 billion. I started thinking much less of him when he fired an employee over medical marijuana use. Then I discovered his company was also named the worst place to work in America. Sad ending.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> he should've never left. Saint Kirsten is trying to hit me up for donation dollars. unsubbed.


make up your mind, he quit when he was hit with a wave of sexual abuse allegations...you think he shouldn't have quit? 
what about when it was clarence thomas, brett kavanaugh, steve wynn, roy moore, matt gaetz?
i liked Al, but he quit way too fast to even defend. innocent people don't buckle and fold at the first allegation, unless they know that allegation is true, and that more will be forthcoming...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> make up your mind, he quit when he was hit with a wave of sexual abuse allegations...you think he shouldn't have quit?
> what about when it was clarence thomas, brett kavanaugh, steve wynn, roy moore, matt gaetz?
> i liked Al, but he quit way too fast to even defend. innocent people don't buckle and fold at the first allegation, unless they know that allegation is true, and that more will be forthcoming...


Frankin also knew he wasn’t going to get any support from his fellow Democrats in Congress.

Another thing different about Republicans and Democrats.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487669384135036930


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 30, 2022)

*Part 2 : 

*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 30, 2022)

Word salad of an imbecile 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487607058367062016


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2022)

what happens when republicunts don't have anything "good" to bitch about?
this...
https://www.cnn.com/videos/media/2022/01/28/biden-ice-cream-visit-fox-meltdown-dlt-vpx.cnn/video/playlists/business-media/

Biden eats ice cream?! in the middle of winter?!?!....let's impeach him!
holy fucking shit, whats next? he wipes his ass left handed? he puts on a sock and a shoe and a sock and a shoe, instead of both socks then both shoes? he wears boxers instead of boxer briefs?.....
and there are people in the country that are stupid enough to watch this fucked up shit show of a new platform?


----------



## mooray (Jan 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what happens when republicunts don't have anything "good" to bitch about?
> this...
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/media/2022/01/28/biden-ice-cream-visit-fox-meltdown-dlt-vpx.cnn/video/playlists/business-media/
> 
> ...


That's a really good sign, to be back to the tan suit and coffee salute level of complaints.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what happens when republicunts don't have anything "good" to bitch about?
> this...
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/media/2022/01/28/biden-ice-cream-visit-fox-meltdown-dlt-vpx.cnn/video/playlists/business-media/
> 
> ...


 Everytime i read this post and look at the avatar - i cannot stop laughing out loud.

love it lol


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2022)

Donald is sucking up all the sucker cash that the republicans need for house races and his legal bills have yet to really begin. He will have to pay upfront bigley to get top notch legal talent keeping his ass out of prison, I imagine that's where a lot of Donald's cash is gonna go. I don't think his businesses are doing so well and losses on his golf courses would gobble a 100 million up pretty quick. I also figure political grifting is one of his few sources of income these days and if he was smart, which he is not, he would be shoveling as much money as he could into offshore trust fund accounts.









Trump team announces $122 million war chest


The war chest he has stockpiled is unprecedented for a former President and underscores his financial dominance in Republican politics more than a year after leaving the White House and in the midst of a critical midterm cycle.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 1, 2022)

a little window into the light, here in the halls of darkness...
https://www.wate.com/news/85000-raised-by-knoxville-comic-shop-to-give-away-free-copies-of-maus/

Maus may be a little heavy for 13 year olds, but they showed us pictures of people so skinny they should have been dead, and then piles of corpses where they had shot as many as they could when it became obvious they were going to have to retreat...and no one seemed to have any problems with us seeing that, so i think the kids can handle Maus


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 1, 2022)

The former guy is gonna love this. lol. 

George W. Bush Donates to Republicans Who Voted for Trump's Impeachment









George W. Bush Donates to Republicans Who Voted for Trump's Impeachment - News & Guts Media


Former President George W. Bush, a stalwart of the Republican Party’s traditional identity, made a pair of political donations in 2021 that reflects a disdain of Donald Trump’s grip on the GOP. Bush gave $5,800 to Rep. Liz Cheney (R-WY) and $2,900 to Sen. Lisa Murkowski (R-AK) last year. Both...




www.newsandguts.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

Rolling blackouts in the middle of winter, Texas sounds like a paradise.

Texas Governor Greg Abbott in November: "I guarantee the lights will stay on." 
Governor Abbott just now: "No one can guarantee that there wont be a 'load shed event.'" 
A 'load shed event' is a planned blackout.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rolling blackouts in the middle of winter, Texas sounds like a paradise.
> 
> Texas Governor Greg Abbott in November: "I guarantee the lights will stay on."
> Governor Abbott just now: "No one can guarantee that there wont be a 'load shed event.'"
> A 'load shed event' is a planned blackout.


"do all republicans lie, daddy?"...."no sweetie, just the one's whose lips are moving"....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 1, 2022)

this cocksucker told people to "lightly threaten" their representatives...and he's accused of sexual abuse and now he lied about the car wreck that paralyzed him...first he says his friend abandonded him in the burning car to die, which his friend disputes, and i tend to believe the friend, who saved his life, dragging his worthless ass out of a burning vehicle...because cawthorn was listed as unconcious and in critical condition by the police and ambulance at the scene...hard to drag your paralyzed ass out of a burning car, heroically...while you're unconcious ...
and now that the piper is demanding his money, poor madi is in a wheelchair and can't dance his way out of this...i wouldn't be surprised if someone gets video of him out of the chair chasing pussy
https://www.rawstory.com/madison-cawthorn-2656528767/


----------



## printer (Feb 1, 2022)

*McConnell differs with Trump on Jan. 6 pardons *
Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) said Tuesday that he does not support shortening the sentences of any of the people who have pleaded guilty to crimes related to the Jan. 6, 2021, storming of the U.S. Capitol. 

"I would not be in favor of shortening any of the sentences for any of the people who pleaded guilty to crimes," McConnell told reporters when asked about former President Trump’s statement over the weekend that he would consider pardons for people who tried to stop the certification of President Biden's victory in the 2020 election. 

“The election of 2020 was decided Dec. 14 of 2020 when the Electoral College certified the winner of the election. What we saw here on January the 6th was an effort to prevent the peaceful transfer of power from one administration to another, which has never happened before in our country.” 

McConnell noted that 165 people linked to the violent storming of the Capitol more than one year ago “have pleaded guilty to crimes.” 

The GOP leader did not address the second part of a reporter’s question that asked whether Trump has the moral authority to be president again. 








McConnell differs with Trump on Jan. 6 pardons


Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) said Tuesday that he does not support shortening the sentences of any of the people who have pleaded guilty to crimes related to the Jan. 6, 2021, sto…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rolling blackouts in the middle of winter, Texas sounds like a paradise.
> 
> Texas Governor Greg Abbott in November: "I guarantee the lights will stay on."
> Governor Abbott just now: "No one can guarantee that there wont be a 'load shed event.'"
> A 'load shed event' is a planned blackout.


----------



## printer (Feb 2, 2022)

*Rep. Steve Scalise to Newsmax: House GOP to Unveil 'Bold' Midterm Agenda*
House Republicans are working on a "bold, conservative agenda" like former House Speaker Newt Gingrich's "Contract With America," so it can work to retake the majority on what the GOP is for instead of merely running on President Joe Biden's failures, according to Rep. Steve Scalise, R-S.C., on Newsmax.

"We're working on a really good, bold conservative agenda," Scalise told Tuesday's "Spicer & Co." "We've talked to Newt. We've talked to others, and what we want to do is roll that out in the next few months as we get closer to the election."

The Republican message needs to be focused on an agenda of issues instead of relying on "how bad the policies of Joe Biden and Nancy Pelosi are," Scalise told co-hosts Sean Spicer and Lyndsay Keith.

"They want to know what we stand for, and we're going to be showing them what we stand for on every issue that people are facing," he added.

Among the big-ticket items ticked down by Scalise:

Parents' input on their kids' education.
School choice.
Economic recovery.
Securing the border.
Standing up to "bullies around the world."
Keeping kids in school amid the COVID-19 pandemic.
"Those are going to be things that we're going to be rolling out: You know, a good commitment to America that people can rally around," Scalise said. "Again, they know how bad the Democrats are. We're going to win the House back next year by rallying behind a real exciting, bold conservative agenda that people can contrast to what Biden has done to destroy this economy and the make America weaker all around the world."

The timetable for the new House GOP midterm platform is after the gerrymander maps and matchups are set for the general election this summer.

"People don't really pay attention to elections until they get closer," Scalise said. "We don't even have maps in most states with redistricting. Qualifying usually is later. So once we get through primaries, you're going to see the races really shape up where it's going to be a good conservative Republican running against a big government socialist in a lot of these swing districts.

"And that's where the real races are going to be played out over who will control the House and the Senate in this November midterm."








Rep. Steve Scalise to Newsmax: House GOP to Unveil 'Bold' Midterm Agenda


House Republicans are working on a "bold, conservative agenda" like former House Speaker Newt Gingrich's "Contract With America," so it can work to retake the majority on what the GOP is for instead of merely running on President Joe Biden's failures, according to Rep....




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 2, 2022)

printer said:


> *Rep. Steve Scalise to Newsmax: House GOP to Unveil 'Bold' Midterm Agenda*
> House Republicans are working on a "bold, conservative agenda" like former House Speaker Newt Gingrich's "Contract With America," so it can work to retake the majority on what the GOP is for instead of merely running on President Joe Biden's failures, according to Rep. Steve Scalise, R-S.C., on Newsmax.
> 
> "We're working on a really good, bold conservative agenda," Scalise told Tuesday's "Spicer & Co." "We've talked to Newt. We've talked to others, and what we want to do is roll that out in the next few months as we get closer to the election."
> ...


parents are fucking idiots woth no idea how to teach, what to teach, or why to teach it, so lets get them more involved in a process they already complicate out of ignorance on a daily basis...
school choice would be fine if all children got the same choices...but they don't. it turns out republicans think white kids should go to better schools than minority kids...who would have imagined that?...
i'm thrilled to see what the party that ALWAYS brings recession with it wants to do to fix the economy...so we can do the exact opposite...
i know how we can secure the border, once trump and all his asshole buddies are in prison, we can have them build the wall...around the prisons...
i may be wrong, but it seems like we're one of the worst of the "bullys around the world"....so who is going to stand up to us?...guess we'll have to stand up to ourselves, maybe slap the fuck out of the expansionist and corporate ceos who keep it going for profit, you know, the ones the republicans are in bed with....
we should keep kids in school, and they should be vaccinated and wearing masks....you would think parents would want to protect their kids, instead of throwing them into pandemic with nothing except a lunchbox....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2022)

Republicans go full Taliban in Oklahoma.....
*Oklahoma bill would fire teachers for offending Christian morals by teaching biology*








Oklahoma bill would fire teachers for offending Christian morals by teaching biology


The bill would allow parents to sue teachers for $10,000 "per incident, per individual." The fine would need to be paid by the teacher "from personal resources" and the educator cannot "receive any assistance from individuals or groups" or they'll be fired...




www.lgbtqnation.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 2, 2022)

A new bill in Oklahoma will fire teachers if they teach biology and offend Christian students, tell me how republicans are different from the Taliban again?










Oklahoma SB1470 | 2022 | Regular Session


Bill Text (2022-02-08) Public schools; creating the Students' Religious Belief Protection Act; authorizing parent to bring certain action. Emergency. [Second Reading referred to Education]




legiscan.com


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> A new bill in Oklahoma will fire teachers if they teach biology and offend Christian students, tell me how republicans are different from the Taliban again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oklahoma is trying to insure that we have a ready supply of ditch diggers and laborers as none of these students would pass a basic college entrance exam.....except at Trump University


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2022)

*GOP Lawmaker Officially Condemns AP for Reporting on Racism in Military*








GOP lawmaker officially condemns AP for reporting on racism in military


The lawmaker wrote it's "grossly incorrect" to state that the U.S. military is permeated with "deep-seated racism" and fosters a "culture of discrimination."




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 2, 2022)

Ruby all over again …. Get over it repubs


----------



## printer (Feb 2, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ruby all over again …. Get over it repubs
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078907


See what happens when you allow them to be educated!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 2, 2022)

Michael Steele for the win ! ….. Epic


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Republicans go full Taliban in Oklahoma.....
> *Oklahoma bill would fire teachers for offending Christian morals by teaching biology*
> 
> 
> ...


wow...and they wonder why America is falling behind the rest of the world...we got to get the fucking republicans out of office across the board and start teaching kids the truth, and hard sciences, or America is going to be an even bigger joke than it is right now


----------



## injinji (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## printer (Feb 3, 2022)

*Durbin: Some speaking out about Biden court pick 'have never voted for a Black nominee'*
Sen. Dick Durbin (D-Ill.), the chairman of the Senate Judiciary Committee, said Thursday that "some of the people who are speaking the loudest about not choosing a Black woman have never voted for a Black nominee."

Durbin, in an appearance on CNN, told host Brianna Keilar, "We've had 25 women of color come before the Senate Judiciary Committee during the first year of the Biden administration and some of the people who are speaking the loudest about not choosing a Black woman have never voted for a Black nominee."

"And that's just the fact, I'm sorry to say, but it is the reality of this year 2022 in American history," he said.

Durbin said he wanted critics of Biden's Supreme Court pick to remember that it was a Republican president, Ronald Reagan, "who announced that he was looking for a woman to serve in the Supreme Court" and "came up with a great name, Sandra Day O'Connor," whom, he added, served with distinction. 

He said that "it was a Republican president, Donald Trump, who said he wanted a woman on the court to replace Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg."
"I didn't hear the same criticism from the Republican side," Durbin said.

He said that lawmakers need to "face the reality here" while adding that the 108 of the 115 Supreme Court justices in U.S. history have been white men.
"I really think there's room for us to consider not only women, but women of color to fill these vacancies," he said. 








Durbin: Some speaking out about Biden court pick ‘have never voted for a Black nominee’


Sen. Dick Durbin (D-Ill.), the chairman of the Senate Judiciary Committee, said Thursday that “some of the people who are speaking the loudest about not choosing a Black woman …




thehill.com


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2022)

*Thousands of Texans are without power as arctic cold front hits state*








Thousands of Texans are without power as arctic cold front hits state


ERCOT says there is enough to meet the demand, but still, thousands of Texans are without power. Gov. Abbot warned that issues like downed power lines could cause outages.




abc13.com


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2022)

*Ted Cruz tweets about rising Cancun flight costs ahead of another Texas winter storm*








Ted Cruz tweets about rising Cancun flight costs ahead of another Texas winter storm


Cruz posted Wednesday morning on his personal Twitter account, “Inflation is out of control.” He then listed the words gas prices, food prices and lumber prices next to upward arrow emo…



www.kxan.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Thousands of Texans are without power as arctic cold front hits state*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny, when i think of ways to die in texas, freezing to death isn't one of the top causes...truth is at least as weird as fiction, when republicans are involved


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2022)

*South Dakota Is Launching a Full-Scale Attack on Transgender Kids*








South Dakota Is Launching a Full-Scale Attack on Transgender Kids


The governor’s chief of staff compared anti-transgender bills to anti-terrorism measures.




www.vice.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Ted Cruz tweets about rising Cancun flight costs ahead of another Texas winter storm*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't know why i'm upset, cruz has already proven he has no empathy, even for the magats that put him in office


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 3, 2022)

70,000 without power in Texas again.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2022)

Just more republicans doing republican things....

*Arizona woman pleads guilty to voter fraud; another indicted on illegal voting charge*








Arizona woman pleads guilty to voter fraud; another indicted on illegal voting charge


A Scottsdale woman has pleaded guilty to attempted illegal voting in 2020, and a Cochise County woman has been indicted for illegally voting in the same general election.Both cases involve the submission of a dead relative’s early ballot.Tracey Kay McKee of Scottsdale has admitted to signing her...




kjzz.org


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> 70,000 without power in Texas again.


Where is Ted Cruz?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Where is Ted Cruz?


packing for Cancun.....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2022)

more republican "0" fucks given....

*Mitch McConnell ridiculed as he admits he ‘doesn’t know’ if any Black women work for him: ‘I haven’t checked’*








Mitch McConnell ridiculed as he says he doesn’t know if any Black women work for him


‘We don’t have a racial quota in my office’




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> 70,000 without power in Texas again.


I was really pulling for this to actually be a win for Abbott's promise to keep his state safe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> packing for Cancun.....


But he's gonna get the brown people, trigger the libs and stick his thumb in Uncle Sam's eye, so it's worth freezing to death for! Ditto for Abbott and the rest of the Texas republican clown show, what can ya say when half a state fucks itself and everybody else by electing idiots and traitors.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2022)

wow...trumptards/Qtards will believe ANYTHING...
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/texas-butterfly-sanctuary-shutting-immigration-linked-threats-trump-backers/

the butterflies are conspiring with the koch brothers to make the U.S. media put a communist, socialist, world government spin on every story...because...umm...ummm...i'll get back to you on that part...


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 3, 2022)

NEVER HAVE I EVER...drunk my pee (or anyone else's), thought a butterfly sanctuary was a sex trafficking operation, thought a pizza parlor was headquarters for a vast pedophile operation, thought 150 Capitol Police went to the hospital from an overdose of hugs & kisses, thought schools put litter boxes in bathrooms for furrie kids, got upset about school lessons that aren't taught, whined about cancel culture then started book bans...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 3, 2022)

This must be one of those fucked up multiverse earths ….. nazis apparently prevailed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> This must be one of those fucked up multiverse earths ….. nazis apparently prevailed.


i bet Vandal Savage is behind this...


----------



## printer (Feb 3, 2022)

*Ted Cruz Tweets About Cancun Flight Prices as Texas Braces for Brutal Storm*
"Inflation is out of control," Cruz tweeted on Wednesday. He indicated gas, food and lumber prices had also increased by typing the phrases with an accompanying symbol of an upwards arrow. 

He ended the message by adding: "And tickets to Cancun are up 32%!" 

The message was met with immediate disapproval by social media users, many of whom noted the upcoming storm threatening Texas. 

"The Cancun Cruz missile thinks it's hilarious that more than 700 Texans died from the cold the last time he fled the country," one Twitter user wrote in response to the senator's tweet.
Another writer advised that since another storm is approaching, Cruz "best book your airline tickets now."








Ted Cruz Tweets About Cancun Flight Prices as Texas Braces for Brutal Storm


The Republican senator was roundly criticized for a trip to Cancun during 2021's freak winter storm in Texas.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## printer (Feb 3, 2022)

*Missouri prosecutors say proposed self-defense bill from GOP state lawmaker would 'make murder legal'*
Prosecutors, police officers and local politicians are sounding the alarm about a self-defense bill in Missouri's Senate, saying the legislation would effectively make murder legal in the state.

The bill is sponsored by Republican state Sen. Eric Burlison and was last discussed at a hearing in the state Senate's Transportation, Infrastructure and Public Safety Committee on Tuesday, The Associated Press reported.

According to SB666: "Under current law, the defendant has the burden to prove he or she reasonably believed physical or deadly force was necessary to protect him or herself or a third person. This act provides that there shall be a presumption of reasonableness that the defendant believed such force was necessary to defend him or herself or a third person."

The bill further says that any person who "uses or threatens to use force in self-defense is immune from criminal prosecution and civil action for the use of such force," with the sole exception of using force against a police officer on duty if the person "reasonably knew or should have known that the person was a law enforcement officer."

More than 30 sheriffs, police departments and prosecutors in Missouri signed a letter against the bill. Law enforcement leaders said the legal process for self-defense laws was already tight and under this bill, "officers would be barred from arresting someone for any violent offense where they claim self-defense."

During Tuesday's hearing, Stoddard County Prosecuting Attorney Russ Oliver called it the "Make Murder Legal Act" and said it would sow chaos in Missouri, KFVS 12 News reported.

“It was important to come up here and let our senators know that this bill is dangerous to public safety,” he said. “This bill is dangerous to our victims. And we shouldn’t have to go before a judge before we can arrest someone who has killed someone.”
Thirty states have so-called "stand your ground laws" in public places. But Florida, Kansas, Kentucky, Oklahoma, South Carolina and Tennessee are the only states that prevent law enforcement from arresting someone who claims self defense, according to the Giffords Law Center.








Missouri prosecutors say proposed self-defense bill from GOP state lawmaker would ‘make murder legal’


Prosecutors, police officers and local politicians are sounding the alarm about a self-defense bill in Missouri’s Senate, saying the legislation would effectively make murder l…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2022)

'If anyone is a RINO, it’s Donald Trump!' RNC members turn on former president as 'rift emerges' at meeting


Some members of the Republican National Committee are speaking out against former president Donald Trump at the group's winter meetings in Salt Lake City. NBC News reported Thursday night that a rift was emerging at the meeting between Trump's interests and the party's. "Republican candidates...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2022)

__





G.O.P. Declares Jan. 6 Attack ‘Legitimate Political Discourse’ | Global Online Money


WASHINGTON — The Republican Celebration on Friday formally declared the Jan. 6, 2021, assault on the Capitol and occasions that led to it “respectable




globalonlinemony.com


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2022)

Sen. Rick Scott, carrying on a tradition, takes credit for infrastructure funding he opposed 








PolitiFact - Sen. Rick Scott, carrying on a tradition, takes credit for infrastructure funding he opposed


UPDATED Feb. 3: The story was updated to add comment from Rep. Pressley's office. After the Biden administration ann




www.politifact.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 4, 2022)

FBI seizes mobile phones of top Rensselaer County officials


The FBI, which is continuing to investigate alleged absentee ballot fraud in Rensselaer...




www.timesunion.com


----------



## printer (Feb 4, 2022)

*Pence breaks with Trump: 'I had no right to overturn the election'*
"There are those in our party who believe that as the presiding officer over the joint session of Congress, I possessed unilateral authority to reject Electoral College votes. And I heard this week that President Trump said I had the right to ‘overturn the election,'" Pence said at a Federalist Society event in Florida.

"President Trump is wrong. I had no right to overturn the election," Pence continued. "The presidency belongs to the American people, and the American people alone. Frankly, there is almost no idea more un-American than the notion that any one person could choose the American president."

"Under the Constitution, I had no right to change the outcome of our election. And Kamala Harris will have no right to overturn the election when we beat them in 2024," Pence said to applause.

Pence's comments on Friday came as part of a broader speech about the need for conservatives to remain true to the Constitution and reject efforts to consolidate power at the federal level.

"I understand the disappointment so many feel about the last election. I was on the ballot. But whatever the future holds, I know we did our duty that day," Pence said.

"The truth is, there’s more at stake than our party or our political fortunes. If we lose faith in the Constitution, we won’t just lose elections — we’ll lose our country," Pence added.








Pence breaks with Trump: ‘I had no right to overturn the election’


Former Vice President Mike Pence on Friday sharply rebuked former President Trump for suggesting he had the ability to overturn the results of the 2020 election, calling the idea “un-American…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Feb 4, 2022)

*Hogan calls RNC censure of Cheney, Kinzinger a 'sad day' for GOP*
“The GOP I believe in is the party of freedom and truth,” Hogan tweeted on Friday. “It’s a sad day for my party—and the country—when you’re punished just for expressing your beliefs, standing on principle, and refusing to tell blatant lies.”

Hogan, who is not seeking reelection as Maryland’s governor due to term limits and has previously been critical of former President Trump, is one of a group of moderate Republicans who openly questioned or outright slammed the RNC’s decision earlier on Friday to censure the two House Republicans.

The RNC voted to formally censure both of them for their previous criticism of Trump and their involvement in the House select committee investigating the events around the Jan. 6, 2021, riot at the U.S. Capitol.
Others previously connected to the RNC also blasted the move on Friday.

“As the former chairman of the Republican party, I cannot express enough my condemnation of this pathetic act of cowardice taken by its current leadership to censure ⁦@Liz_Cheney⁩ and ⁦@RepKinzinger⁩. You are wrong. I stand with Liz and Adam,” former RNC chairman Micheal Steele tweeted.
Mike DuHaime, a former political director for the RNC, said the committee would be “insane” if it censured both Republicans.

“The RNC is insane if it censures @RepKinzinger and @RepLizCheney. The party that long valued individuality and differences of opinion now demands fealty to the election results lie. And it stupidly keeps the focus Trump instead of Biden,” DuHaime said Friday morning before the vote.








Hogan calls RNC censure of Cheney, Kinzinger a ‘sad day’ for GOP


Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan (R) called the Republican National Committee’s (RNC) censure of Reps. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) and Adam Kinzinger (R-Ill.) a “sad day” for his party.“The GOP I believe in is th…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2022)

*George Conway: Republicans have gone from 'cowardice to depravity'*





Conservative attorney George Conway blasts the Republican National Committee resolution calling the January 6, 2021 Capitol Hill attacks "legitimate political discourse".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2022)

*'Un-American': Pence Drops MAGA-World Bomb Rebuking Vote Stealing Plot*





As Donald Trump becomes increasingly unhinged about the insurrection, former vice president Mike Pence has officially repudiated the MAGA election lie, saying “Trump is wrong” and that he did not have the right to overturn the 2020 presidential election. Meanwhile, the RNC has voted to censure the GOP’s top Jan. 6 critics, saying the rioters were engaging in “legitimate political discourse.”


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 5, 2022)

DJ Fatass 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489726916991012872


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> DJ Fatass
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489726916991012872


“We’re gone spin so much you’re gonna be so sick and tired of spinning”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> DJ Fatass
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489726916991012872


you notice he doesn't identify himself as "former president donald trump"....
what kind of thought process allows him to live in that fantasy world 24/7?


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you notice he doesn't identify himself as "former president donald trump"....
> what kind of thought process allows him to live in that fantasy world 24/7?


To him this is still Reality TV, where he got his start acting rich.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 5, 2022)

Examples of gop leadership


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad that's settled.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 5, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Examples of gop leadership
> View attachment 5080564


they are claiming ownership of the term "Dumb Oke".......


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> they are claiming ownership of the term "Dumb Oke".......


“Patriots” who’ve never read the constitution and “Christians” who’ve never read the Bible. Mfs don’t bother to be educated in their own proclaimed beliefs and damn sure won’t be educated in objective fact.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Glad that's settled.


well, we'll all have our defense ready when we go trash the republican senate...oh, that's right, they don't have the senate....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> “Patriots” who’ve never read the constitution and “Christians” who’ve never read the Bible. Mfs don’t bother to be educated in their own proclaimed beliefs and damn sure won’t be educated in objective fact.


you got a fucked up sense of humor, but you ain't wrong...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2022)

figures desantis would lead the charge, he hasn't done a fucking thing useful since he took office, why would he start now?
just more republican bullying, trying to scare gofundme into doing what they want...but that's how republicunts work, they coerce, scare, threaten, lie, steal....
https://montrealgazette.com/news/politics/u-s-republicans-vow-to-probe-gofundme-decision-halting-canada-trucker-donations
fucking hypocrites...if a business doesn't want to enforce mask mandates, that's their " god given right to run their business the way they want to!"...but if a business wants to not support something they see as unethical, which was misrepresented to them to begin with, they need to be "investigated"....fuck desantis, and fuck republicans..


----------



## printer (Feb 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> figures desantis would lead the charge, he hasn't done a fucking thing useful since he took office, why would he start now?
> just more republican bullying, trying to scare gofundme into doing what they want...but that's how republicunts work, they coerce, scare, threaten, lie, steal....
> https://montrealgazette.com/news/politics/u-s-republicans-vow-to-probe-gofundme-decision-halting-canada-trucker-donations
> fucking hypocrites...if a business doesn't want to enforce mask mandates, that's their " god given right to run their business the way they want to!"...but if a business wants to not support something they see as unethical, which was misrepresented to them to begin with, they need to be "investigated"....fuck desantis, and fuck republicans..


Politics is all about picking winners and losers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2022)

printer said:


> Politics is all about picking winners and losers.


that used to be true, now it's about trying to gerrymander, suppress voters who don't support your side, and filling local government with lackies who will cheat for you...if you're a republican...
if you're a democrat, it's about trying to counter all that, without giving in to the temptation that will make you just as evil as the republicans have become


----------



## printer (Feb 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that used to be true, now it's about trying to gerrymander, suppress voters who don't support your side, and filling local government with lackies who will cheat for you...if you're a republican...
> if you're a democrat, it's about trying to counter all that, without giving in to the temptation that will make you just as evil as the republicans have become


Picking winners and losers includes yourself if you are the new breed of Republican.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2022)

printer said:


> new breed of Republican.


you mean Fascists?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 5, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Examples of gop leadership
> View attachment 5080564


Cant wait to see how fast the kids who are not evangelicals start suing the teachers who are for pushing their religion in class.


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Examples of gop leadership
> View attachment 5080564


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you mean Fascists?


right? At least the corporate dems can hide the fascism behind socially progressive rhetoric. The republicans are just mask off with it now. (I use the older definition of fascism “the consolidation of state and corporate power”)it really is the foundation of both the neoconservative and neoliberal movements. That’s why shit doesn’t really change regardless of which party’s in power. Same bombs drop, same austerity measures(mostly) still taken, only real difference is in domestic social issues.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> right? At least the corporate dems can hide the fascism behind socially progressive rhetoric. The republicans are just mask off with it now. (I use the older definition of fascism “the consolidation of state and corporate power”)it really is the foundation of both the neoconservative and neoliberal movements. That’s why shit doesn’t really change regardless of which party’s in power. Same bombs drop, same austerity measures(mostly) still taken, only real difference is in domestic social issues.


wars get started about equally between democratic and republican administrations, historically. also about equally distributed are how many of each are not responsible for starting a new conflict. there are too many variables to even start taking them into consideration. it seems war crimes are also about equally distributed, although those really have a lot more to do with the men comitting them than the politicians who sent them there.
so it seems the real difference is how social issues are dealt with. if all thing are equal, otherwise (and i don't think they are...) then i'll go with the party that tries to ensure that everyone has equal representation, that tries to teach children the truth, that isn't trying to bring back jim crow laws...the party that hasn't led us into a recession EVERY time they get into power...the party that doesn't burn books...

https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-modern-us-presidents-new-wa/fact-check-which-u-s-presidents-led-the-nation-into-new-wars-idUSKBN2A22SN


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 6, 2022)

Miami-Dade Mayor: Seniors May Have Been Duped into Switching to GOP


She is calling for an investigation by the state attorney.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## printer (Feb 6, 2022)

*GOP senator says Pence did his 'constitutional duty' in certifying 2020 election*
Sen. John Barrasso (R-Wyo.) said on Sunday he believes former Vice President Pence did his “constitutional duty” by certifying the 2020 election. 
During an appearance on “Fox News Sunday,” host Martha MacCallum played Barrasso a clip of Pence’s remarks about former President Trump saying the former vice president had the right to overturn the 2020 election. 

“And I heard this week that President Trump said I had the right to overturn the election. President Trump is wrong. I had no right to overturn the election,” Pence said at an event on Friday. “The presidency belongs to the American people, and the American people alone.” 
In response, Barrasso noted on Sunday that he voted to certify the election. 

"I think Mike Pence did his constitutional duty that day,” Barrasso told MacCallum. 
"It's not the Congress that elects the president," he added. "President Trump and Mike Pence did remarkable things for this country. I hope they can work out their differences.” 

Barrasso also said that the Republican Party has to be more unified and be more focused on issues including high prices, inflation and high crime rates in U.S. cities. 








GOP senator says Pence did his ‘constitutional duty’ in certifying 2020 election


Sen. John Barrasso (R-Wyo.) said on Sunday he believes former Vice President Mike Pence did his “constitutional duty” by certifying the 2020 election. During an appearance on “Fox News Su…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Feb 6, 2022)

Another Rino
*Rubio says 'vice presidents can't simply decide not to certify an election'*
Sen. Marco Rubio (R-Fla.) on Sunday said “vice presidents can't simply decide not to certify an election,” breaking with former President Trump after he suggested that then-Vice President Mike Pence had the ability to overturn the results of the 2020 election.

Asked by moderator Margaret Brennan on CBS’s “Face the Nation” if he agreed with Pence — who on Friday said he had “no right to overturn the election” — Rubio said that after examining the matter, he concluded that vice presidents do not have the power to not certify an election.
“Well, if President Trump runs for reelection, I believe he would defeat Joe Biden, and I don't want Kamala Harris to have the power as vice president to overturn that election, and ... that's the same thing that I concluded back in January of 2021,” Rubio said.

“You know, when that issue was raised, I looked at it, had analyzed it and came to the same conclusion that vice presidents can't simply decide not to certify an election,” he added.

Pressed by Brennan on if he believes Trump was wrong, Rubio reiterated, "I just don't think a vice president has that power because if the vice president has that power, Donald Trump would defeat Joe Biden in ... two years, and then Kamala Harris can decide not to overturn the election.”
“I don't want to wind up there,” he added.








Rubio says ‘vice presidents can’t simply decide not to certify an election’


Sen. Marco Rubio (R-Fla.) on Sunday said “vice presidents can’t simply decide not to certify an election,” breaking with former President Trump after he suggested that then-Vice Presiden…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 6, 2022)

https://www.politico.com/news/2022/02/04/judges-take-over-redistricting-states-00005500

why do republicunts bother to draw outrageously gerrymandered maps, then act surprised when they get called out about it?
Johnny, did you eat the candy? no...no. i haven't even seen any candy? there was candy?


ok Britain, what's that behind your back? (1:15)





only difference is this ^ is funny...republikkkans aren't


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 6, 2022)

Missouri's state government passed a law last year making it *illegal* for local police to cooperate with the FBI, ATF, and DHS on *any* Federal firearms crime - including domestic terrorism. Tomorrow, the law faces the Missouri Supreme Court.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Missouri's state government passed a law last year making it *illegal* for local police to cooperate with the FBI, ATF, and DHS on *any* Federal firearms crime - including domestic terrorism. Tomorrow, the law faces the Missouri Supreme Court.


fucking morons think that will stand with the federal government? if it passes the missouri supreme court, which i doubt, it'll get knocked down in the Supreme Court, even packed full of magats, they won't allow that to stand


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 6, 2022)

*Trump’s Grip On The GOP*





This week former Vice President Mike Pence spoke out about Trump’s Big Lie while the RNC censured Reps. Cheney and Kinzinger for participating in the January 6th Committee, bringing into question whether the divided Republican Party is still solely the party of Trump, or is there room for dissent? Charlie Sykes and Steve Schmidt join Jonathan Capehart to discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 6, 2022)

*GOP Gives Aid & Comfort to J6 Defendants by Declaring their Conduct "Legitimate Political Discourse"*





In a pronouncement that would make George Orwell blush, the Republican Party announced that the conduct of those who violently attacked the US Capitol on January 6 trying to stop the certification of the election results was "legitimate political discourse." 

The more than 700 insurrectionists who are being prosecuted will attempt to use this GOP pronouncement as a defense at trial, claiming that an entire political party has concluded that their conduct was not criminal but was rather legitimate political discourse. Put another way, the GOP just attempted to give aid and comfort to the insurrection, a potential violation of 18 USC section 2383. Here are the legal implications of the GOP's actions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *GOP Gives Aid & Comfort to J6 Defendants by Declaring their Conduct "Legitimate Political Discourse"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2022)

*Trump's Document Destruction; Pence Says "Trump is Wrong" & Republican Party Continues to Implode*





Several stories that have developed in recent days signal that things are trending toward justice. First, Trump's document destruction jamboree could have implications for any and all investigations into his misconduct. Second, Mike Pence obviously has made the political calculation that Trump is on the way out, saying that "Donald Trump is wrong" to claim that Pence had the authority to overturn the election results; and the Republican National Committee says the January 6 Capitol attack was "legitimate political discourse", and censures Representatives Liz Cheney and Adam Kinzinger. But Rep. Kinzeger has a pointed and powerful response, as is covered in this video.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

he'll be fine for a year in prison. hahahaha. 









Chicago banker gets year in prison for bribing Trump campaign official


The former head of a Chicago bank was sentenced on Monday to a year and a day in prison for approving millions of dollars in risky loans in exchange for a post in the Trump administration. Stephen Calk, 57, former chairman and chief executive of Federal Savings Bank, was convicted in July of...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

Georgia GOP lawmakers have introduced legislation that would prohibit ALL vaccine requirements for children — including measles, mumps and chickenpox.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> he'll be fine for a year in prison. hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the plot thickens


----------



## printer (Feb 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Georgia GOP lawmakers have introduced legislation that would prohibit ALL vaccine requirements for children — including measles, mumps and chickenpox.


*GOP opposition to vaccine mandates extends far beyond Covid-19*
Right-wing politicians’ resistance to vaccine mandates is extending far beyond Covid-19 immunizations, a startling new development that carries vast implications for the future of public health. 

In Idaho, a lawmaker introduced a bill that would define vaccine mandates — of any kind — as a form of assault. In Florida, a prominent state senator has called for a review of all vaccine requirements, including those for immunizations that have enjoyed wide public acceptance for decades, like polio and the measles, mumps, and rubella shot. And in Montana, the Republican governor recently signed into law a new bill that forbids businesses, including hospitals, from enforcing any vaccination requirements as a condition of employment. 

The bills represent the latest wave of resistance to the Biden administration’s push to impose Covid-19 vaccine mandates for nearly all Americans. But the new, across-the-board revolt against vaccine requirements of any kind, experts told STAT, could begin to reverse a century of progress against diseases that, thanks to vaccines, are afterthoughts to most Americans. 

“If you [challenge] all of the childhood vaccinations that are required, we could be in a really serious situation with outbreaks of diseases that long ago should have been eliminated in our society. We just can’t have that,” said Anthony Fauci, the government researcher and chief medical adviser to the Biden administration’s pandemic response, in a Tuesday interview at the 2021 STAT Summit. 

In many cases, right-wing legislators’ resistance to vaccine mandates has been cloaked in rhetoric specific to Covid-19 immunizations. Upon closer reading, however, many of the proposals they have floated — some of which have already been signed into law — apply to all vaccines, not just the three currently authorized in the U.S. to prevent Covid. 

A Tennessee proposal banning employer vaccine mandates, for one, doesn’t specify which immunizations it would apply to, meaning it effectively would apply to any requirement. Alabama’s GOP governor recently signed a new law banning any new vaccine mandates in schools, beyond those that already exist — a measure clearly aimed at Covid but with a potential impact on future immunization efforts. 

“Even before the pandemic, there were worrying signs that we were beginning to lose ground in the fight to immunize children against preventable child illness, including with the widespread measles outbreaks two years ago,” Henrietta Fore, UNICEF’s executive director, said in a recent statement. “The pandemic has made a bad situation worse.” 








GOP opposition to vaccine mandates extends far beyond Covid-19


For months, Republicans have railed against Covid-19 vaccine mandates. More recently, though, right-wing state legislators have floated proposals to ban requirements for all immunizations — not just coronavirus.




www.statnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2022)

Yep, Donald running around loose helps to divide the republicans, they just need to dial up the heat on him to dial up the crazy. All this shit begins and ends with Donald, they will soon try to put a civilized face back on fascism when he's gone. However they lost control of the base, one that Donald refined down to it's basest elements, that will be his legacy, the destruction of the GOP. 

Ironically the republican party was born from the liberal cause of human rights for black people, it will die on the other side of that cause. In a way republicans have always been about black people, first freeing them and then as they turned into a racist organization, making social war on them to hold power.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Senate Republicans Distancing Themselves From RNC January 6 Rhetoric*


----------



## shimbob (Feb 8, 2022)

Trying to verify he said this, but I can totally believe he said this.

"Kill Donald Trump"


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

WATCH: Elderly Floridians speak out to CNN after Republicans secretly switched their voter registration


In an interview aired on Monday, CNN's Randi Kaye talked to elderly residents of a Florida housing complex who allegedly had their party registrations switched from Democratic to Republican without their permission by voter registration volunteers — focusing in particular on the plight of a man...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> he'll be fine for a year in prison. hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o come now..he's not even going to prison..one year and you're still in county + they'd send him to Club Fed; these people don't get real jail.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> WATCH: Elderly Floridians speak out to CNN after Republicans secretly switched their voter registration
> 
> 
> In an interview aired on Monday, CNN's Randi Kaye talked to elderly residents of a Florida housing complex who allegedly had their party registrations switched from Democratic to Republican without their permission by voter registration volunteers — focusing in particular on the plight of a man...
> ...


boy wouldn't he have gotten the surprise when he went to Primary..you can only vote in your party; they were literally forcing him to vote for GOP (or not at all).

this is very bad..very, very bad.

every day i read this, i thank my stars i made it out of there and to Colorado.

someone once pointed out that although Gillum lost, he didn't have to go through the pandemic as a new governor; this is precisely why we needed a new democratic governor.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Trying to verify he said this, but I can totally believe he said this.
> View attachment 5082088
> "Kill Donald Trump"


i've been suggesting for quite some time..even offering..give me everything + opportunity and take Death Penaty off the table + i get Club Fed + i get my service dog and when he dies i get a new one.

i'd do it for my country.

FBI/CIA?

there are only two way to get rid of a dictator/king..overthrow or assassination. UK did it all the time until Queen Victoria.

he needs to be gone, gone because we a NOT rid of him.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

Huckabee is starting up his Hunter Biden shit again, just a reminder of what his family is like.










Huckabee's Son and His History of Animal Cruelty


Kindness to animals seems to me to be one of the most rudimentary lessons of all. And how could a man be a fit presidential candidate if his actions don't begin at home?




www.huffpost.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

Republican lawmakers are seeking help from a felon who was convicted of fraud as they review the 2020 election


The Assembly Elections Committee plans to give a platform Wednesday to Peter Bernegger, who was convicted of defrauding investors in 2009.



www.jsonline.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2022)

*Former RNC Chairman: 'My Party ... Just Declared Itself Anti-Democratic'*





Former RNC Chairman Michael Steele gets "hot under the collar" when addressing Republican senators on RNC censures of Reps. Cheney, Kinzinger.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

What a piece of shit.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491109560072896513


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 9, 2022)

Just a year for this kind of crime, when you compare it to other penalties people pay, this is pathetic. I don't imagine trying to buy a cabinet post is illegal, that could jail the "wrong" kind of person, one of their own!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Banker Who Tried To Buy His Way Into Trump Administration Gets A Year In Prison*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> boy wouldn't he have gotten the surprise when he went to Primary..you can only vote in your party; they were literally forcing him to vote for GOP (or not at all).
> 
> this is very bad..very, very bad.
> 
> ...


Schuylaar...no one watches you vote, and you can vote for anyone you want, no matter which party you're registered to...the bad thing about this is that it skews the polls, and gives the republicans room to lie about the balance in an area, so they can "legally" gerrymander that district


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Republican lawmakers are seeking help from a felon who was convicted of fraud as they review the 2020 election
> 
> 
> The Assembly Elections Committee plans to give a platform Wednesday to Peter Bernegger, who was convicted of defrauding investors in 2009.
> ...


the motherfuckers lost, and lost biggly...no matter how many times you count the same votes, you won't get a different number, unless you cheat...any discrepancies found now are going to be VERY suspect...like life in prison for finding them suspect...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/congress/mcconnell-calls-jan-6-violent-insurrection-breaking-rnc-rcna15404

i hate Bitch McTurtle...but the enemy of my enemy is my friend, and right now, i'd buy him a beer, and we could watch the republican party implode...
i wonder how many of them are regretting tying their fates to a fuckface bastard like trump now? Mitch actually looks to come out of this in pretty good shape, he'll end up the leader of the real republicans, and trump will be the leader of the republicunts...they will win a few things, but the people they hold sway over will quickly get rid of them, when they start to suffer because of them. no one will do business with a magat trumptard if there are viable alternatives...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/congress/mcconnell-calls-jan-6-violent-insurrection-breaking-rnc-rcna15404
> 
> i hate Bitch McTurtle...but the enemy of my enemy is my friend, and right now, i'd buy him a beer, and we could watch the republican party implode...
> i wonder how many of them are regretting tying their fates to a fuckface bastard like trump now? Mitch actually looks to come out of this in pretty good shape, he'll end up the leader of the real republicans, and trump will be the leader of the republicunts...they will win a few things, but the people they hold sway over will quickly get rid of them, when they start to suffer because of them. no one will do business with a magat trumptard if there are viable alternatives...


Mitch is smart, for sure and has a very shrewd political mind. But because he uses these qualities to advance evil, I’d never buy him a beer.

If you want the world to be a better place for your children, grandchildren and great grandchildren, Mitch is still the enemy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Mitch is smart, for sure and has a very shrewd political mind. But because he uses these qualities to advance evil, I’d never buy him a beer.
> 
> If you want the world to be a better place for your children, grandchildren and great grandchildren, Mitch is still the enemy.


oh, i completely agree, and wouldn't turn my back on him for a second, but i'd still buy him a beer, just for hurting trump on purpose...and speaking the truth...when a republican speaks the truth, i feel compelled to give them a liv-a-snap, as positive reinforcement


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh, i completely agree, and wouldn't turn my back on him for a second, but i'd still buy him a beer, just for hurting trump on purpose...and speaking the truth...when a republican speaks the truth, i feel compelled to give them a liv-a-snap, as positive reinforcement


That’s the right attitude and it probably won’t cost you much.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2022)

i wonder if other states will follow suit? good job north carolina!!








North Carolina elections board says it has power to bar Cawthorn from running over Jan. 6


The North Carolina elections board said in a court filing Monday it has the power to bar Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) from running for office over his actions leading up to the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot. "The State does not judge the qualifications of the elected members of the U.S. House of...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2022)

the Crumbleys may not do 'kissy faces or blow kisses in court' and have been reprimanded.









Parents of alleged school shooter Ethan Crumbley in court


Prosecutors seek to show sufficient cause to proceed to trial in groundbreaking US legal case against parents of teen.




www.aljazeera.com





too new for mainstream.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh, i completely agree, and wouldn't turn my back on him for a second, but i'd still buy him a beer, just for hurting trump on purpose...and speaking the truth...when a republican speaks the truth, i feel compelled to give them a liv-a-snap, as positive reinforcement


the enemy of my enemy is my friend..it's kind of how we all hate each other yet still trade because we need each other

that is the funniest part of all- we're all tied together and in it- TOGETHER.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 9, 2022)

Video by a witness ( coffee shop ) as police serving an arrest warrant to Pro-Trump clerk Tina Peters. Same crazy bitch that is implicated in the electoral machine data that was provided to Porn-Stache Mike Lindell for his whacked out cyber symposium.

She was “caught “ using a recording device at a court hearing for her deputy clerk. Seen filming ( felony offense) as stated by signs and the judge himself. So police were there to arrest her because she refused to comply with a “ search warrant “ for that device.

She kicks at officer ( another charge ).




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491174968935456770


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 9, 2022)

Batshit entitled. White privilege in crystalline form. Just wow.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 9, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Batshit entitled. White privilege in crystalline form. Just wow.


What do you want to bet she pleads innocent to the recording charges on the grounds that she didn't know? Or some other transparently false argument. She might even win. Jury trials are tricky things, especially when the jury are her peers. 

But kicking the officer? lulz. She fucked up. That won't go down well with the lawn order folk.

So tired of this.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What do you want to bet she pleads innocent to the recording charges on the grounds that she didn't know?


she lied to the judge who asked her directly if she was recording. she be screwed. 

The document goes on to state that Mesa County district attorney Dan Rubenstein then made the judge, Matthew Barrett, aware of the situation, and the judge warned the courtroom that if he learned someone was recording, “he would take appropriate legal action.” Later in the hearing Barrett told the court that he had been assured by Peters that she was not recording.
The investigator said after the hearing both Gonzalez and Mosher told him they were certain Peters was recording or attempting to and “when discovered, appeared to try to stop the recording and conceal her iPad in a bag she carried on her person.”


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Schuylaar...no one watches you vote, and you can vote for anyone you want, no matter which party you're registered to...the bad thing about this is that it skews the polls, and gives the republicans room to lie about the balance in an area, so they can "legally" gerrymander that district


not in Florida's *Primary*, you can only vote for the party you are registered and being an Independent (at the time) means you cant vote in the Primary at all. Many of us were turned away. i had to re-register as a Democrat.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What do you want to bet she pleads innocent to the recording charges on the grounds that she didn't know? Or some other transparently false argument. She might even win. Jury trials are tricky things, especially when the jury are her peers.
> 
> But kicking the officer? lulz. She fucked up. That won't go down well with the lawn order folk.
> 
> So tired of this.


the judge asked her in court; that's why he went after her because she said she wasn't. whoever did the court reporting has it as part of the proceeding now. so she lied.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> the judge asked her in court; that's why he went after her because she said she wasn't. whoever did the court reporting has it as part of the proceeding now. so she lied.


I'm being cynical here. This to say I'm not wholly committed to what I said. But, Mesa Colorado isn't exactly full of fair minded people at this time and that is the jury pool. When the folk who invaded the Malheur Wildlife Refuge in an armed protest were found not guilty of any crime, I had to admit there is something amiss in our court system.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm being cynical here. This to say I'm not wholly committed to what I said. But, Mesa Colorado isn't exactly full of fair minded people at this time and that is the jury pool. When the folk who invaded the Malheur Wildlife Reserve in an armed protest were found not guilty of any crime, I had to admit there is something amiss in our court system.


this same lady is the one who gave copies of the election data to the pillow guy. but yeah, western CO isn't quite the same as Denver or Boulder for sure aka Boebert Country. lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 9, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> this same lady is the one who gave copies of the election data to the pillow guy. but yeah, western CO isn't quite the same as Denver or Boulder for sure aka Boebert Country. lol.


Are the white wingnuts showing signs of stress? Kind of looks like it to me.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/congress/mcconnell-calls-jan-6-violent-insurrection-breaking-rnc-rcna15404
> 
> i hate Bitch McTurtle...but the enemy of my enemy is my friend, and right now, i'd buy him a beer, and we could watch the republican party implode...
> i wonder how many of them are regretting tying their fates to a fuckface bastard like trump now? Mitch actually looks to come out of this in pretty good shape, he'll end up the leader of the real republicans, and trump will be the leader of the republicunts...they will win a few things, but the people they hold sway over will quickly get rid of them, when they start to suffer because of them. no one will do business with a magat trumptard if there are viable alternatives...


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Are the white wingnuts showing signs of stress? Kind of looks like it to me.


sadly this our 3rd clerk of court in 3 counties that have tampered with election equipment and data. our AG is gonna drop the hammer on them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 9, 2022)

Beau is reading the tea leaves. One of the reasons Liz Cheney is on the 1/6 panel is to keep Mitch informed, so he has a heads up. They wouldn't act unless they know Trump will soon be contained somehow, though time is running short for them, they need to act well before the election and get it out of the way. The fact that nobody is indicting Trump is a real problem for the republicans, kinda leaves them twisting in the wind, unless Mitch knows something or has it figured out.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about the RNC, McConnell, and Trump....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm being cynical here. This to say I'm not wholly committed to what I said. But, Mesa Colorado isn't exactly full of fair minded people at this time and that is the jury pool. When the folk who invaded the Malheur Wildlife Refuge in an armed protest were found not guilty of any crime, I had to admit there is something amiss in our court system.


no, but there is a questionnaire that you have to answer truthfully. i can't ever sit on a jury because of my marriage.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Beau is reading the tea leaves. One of the reasons Liz Cheney is on the 1/6 panel is to keep Mitch informed, so he has a heads up. They wouldn't act unless they know Trump will soon be contained somehow, though time is running short for them, they need to act well before the election and get it out of the way. The fact that nobody is indicting Trump is a real problem for the republicans, kinda leaves them twisting in the wind, unless Mitch knows something or has it figured out.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Let's talk about the RNC, McConnell, and Trump....*


Mcconnell never does anything without it being a part of strategy.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491525010997096449


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2022)

I thought I saw a story this morning that said McCarthy is now calling it a violent insurrection too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> not in Florida's *Primary*, you can only vote for the party you are registered and being an Independent (at the time) means you cant vote in the Primary at all. Many of us were turned away. i had to re-register as a Democrat.


hmm, wasn't aware of that...it is just for primaries, though.
just another way florida politicians fuck over those they're supposed to be representing...


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491525010997096449


on a soup theme, surprised she didn't say goulasch instead of gulag. lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5082604


the rats should have the faces of pence, mcconnel, and murkowski....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

what a fuck face prick....


----------



## mooray (Feb 9, 2022)

That's your modern day christian right there.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2022)

mooray said:


> That's your modern day christian right there.


party of family values


----------



## mooray (Feb 9, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> party of family values


It pisses me off because if they were the people they thought they were, we wouldn't be even close to where we're at right now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2022)

mooray said:


> It pisses me off because if they were the people they thought they were, we wouldn't be even close to where we're at right now.


i've said it on here before: i agree with many gop principals. they just don't do what they say is the problem.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491525010997096449


Gazpacho = Soup Nazi


----------



## mooray (Feb 9, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i've said it on here before: i agree with many gop principals. they just don't do what they say is the problem.


Somewhat the same here. Ideological conservatism is fine, the remaining five or so that are out there.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hmm, wasn't aware of that...it is just for primaries, though.
> just another way florida politicians fuck over those they're supposed to be representing...


Yeah I was thinking that it would be a way for the Republicans to screw over Democrats by registering themselves as Democrat and picking the shittiest candidates due to the diluted voting base by having these several thousands Democrats registered as Republicans it might not take much to push a troll candidate over in these districts.

And you know those Democrats will vote (because they are forced to vote for a Republican in the primary) that is seemingly most centrist, and therefore has the best chance to win in a general election.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 9, 2022)

Shit and with micro targeting they would know exactly which voters to re-register to have the largest impact too.

Hopefully something gets done about these poor folks getting scammed by the Republicans in Florida, but I am not sure that is very likely.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Shit and with micro targeting they would know exactly which voters to re-register to have the largest impact too.
> 
> Hopefully something gets done about these poor folks getting scammed by the Republicans in Florida, but I am not sure that is very likely.


i doubt it as well, when the inmates run the asylum, rules become...fluid...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 9, 2022)

Not necessarily GOP related - but highlights the IQ of most everyday humans. Pound a fucking nail 2 inches into skull to ensure a baby boy. I thought to enlighten those imbecile growers that still ask about “ stalk “ spikes and other nonsense. I believe this is how Momma Trump birthed Donald.

Wouldn’t surprise me if MAGATS started using this for miracle Covid cure.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 9, 2022)

Navarro just got *subpoenaed* … what happens when you openly address the “ Green Bay Sweep “ on MSNBC.

His detailed explanation “ On - Air “ also involving about 100 others is just amazing. Now the Jan. 6th committee wants to re-tell the story to *them. 




*


----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hmm, wasn't aware of that...it is just for primaries, though.
> just another way florida politicians fuck over those they're supposed to be representing...


How the law is now, if there isn't anyone running from the other party, you can cross over and vote in the primary.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Navarro just got *subpoenaed* … what happens when you openly address the “ Green Bay Sweep “ on MSNBC.
> 
> His detailed explanation “ On - Air “ also involving about 100 others is just amazing. Now the Jan. 6th committee wants to re-tell the story to *them.
> 
> ...


so it seems these people are both amoral, and immoral, depending on the situation...navarro doesn't seem to realize that he was describing a coup attempt...if he's telling the truth about not realizing that, then he's amoral, and needs some help...if he's lying, then he's just another immoral fuck in the trump herd of immoral fucks...
either way, this HAS to be the smoking gun that Garland has been waiting on....the entire fucking plan laid out, with graphics, by one of trump's top aides..the only way there could be more certainty is if God itself publicly applies the mark of Caine on trump and all of his followers during halftime at the superbowl...


----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i've said it on here before: i agree with many gop principals. they just don't do what they say is the problem.


I'm a proud Blue Dog. No shame in being conservative. Back in the day being conservative meant basically that since I know what is best for me, everyone else would know what is best for them too, so how could I tell them what to do? Not what it means today.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 9, 2022)

Marjorie Taylor Greene Accuses Nancy Pelosi Of Using 'Gazpacho Police'


Greene’s obvious error at least provided the ingredients for some very saucy tweets.




www.huffpost.com





"Gazpacho Police"  

I'm glad she's not my rep.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> I'm a proud Blue Dog. No shame in being conservative. Back in the day being conservative meant basically that since I know what is best for me, everyone else would know what is best for them too, so how could I tell them what to do? Not what it means today.


I'm a proud liberal. I'm OK with having differences regarding the path forward for this country and settling it at the ballot box. I'm OK with Florida being different from Oregon. 

I'm for democracy. And from what I've seen in my state, so are other conservatives.

What's going down right now in the GOP is, they aren't conservative, they are antidemocratic radicals.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

*Lawrence: Rep. Greene’s ‘Gazpacho Police’ Rant A ‘Stunning Display Of Stupidity’*





Dr. Lance Dodes joins MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss the latest comments by two House Republicans and why Dodes believes the Republican Party can be described as a “charismatic cult” with Trump’s supporters worshipping him as a “godlike figure.”


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hmm, wasn't aware of that...it is just for primaries, though.
> just another way florida politicians fuck over those they're supposed to be representing...


oh yes, and they don't make it clear. like i said i wasn't the only person turned away that day- citizens much younger than myself apparently read the rules the way i did.

voter suppression comes in many forms.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Lawrence: Rep. Greene’s ‘Gazpacho Police’ Rant A ‘Stunning Display Of Stupidity’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone should tell her what Gazpacho is..but for someone who has never had it?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 10, 2022)

McCarthy bails like the bitch he his ….



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491211010451308544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491239281246887938


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

*Kurt Bardella: Why Aren't Republicans Chanting 'Lock Him Up'' Over Document Destruction?*





In light of Trump's 'document destruction,' writer Kurt Bardella wonders why Republicans aren't chanting 'Lock Him Up' and calling for hearings with anyone who was part of the Trump White House.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> McCarthy bails like the bitch he his ….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how funny, he's literally winded; can barely get the words out as his tie flaps over that pouch-y tummy; his posse can't even keep up with him


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Kurt Bardella: Why Aren't Republicans Chanting 'Lock Him Up'' Over Document Destruction?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd like to know why too; you can't ask Trumpers because this has been kept from them and they don't read. they literally won't know what you're talking about. asked a few of my Rightie drivers about the news of the day- man are they fucking clueless..which is why a cult is perfect for them..no smarts, just take marching orders..let the spaghetti fly and see what sticks!

they are literally hunks of meat and not the good kind; the salami or mortadella kind..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Kurt Bardella: Why Aren't Republicans Chanting 'Lock Him Up'' Over Document Destruction?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so do i...oh yeah, it's because they're stupid hypocrites....


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Lawrence: Rep. Greene’s ‘Gazpacho Police’ Rant A ‘Stunning Display Of Stupidity’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> mortadella


Are we having an MTG moment?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so it seems these people are both amoral, and immoral, depending on the situation...navarro doesn't seem to realize that he was describing a coup attempt...if he's telling the truth about not realizing that, then he's amoral, and needs some help...if he's lying, then he's just another immoral fuck in the trump herd of immoral fucks...
> either way, this HAS to be the smoking gun that Garland has been waiting on....the entire fucking plan laid out, with graphics, by one of trump's top aides..the only way there could be more certainty is if God itself publicly applies the mark of Caine on trump and all of his followers during halftime at the superbowl...


With shit like this happening on TV everyday, I can see why Garland is just sitting back with a DVR, as they hang themselves for him. Why rush? An investigation couldn't do better at doing these morons than they are at doing themselves! Besides, the republican party is imploding while we wait for the big show to begin, so there's no shortage of entertainment with the opening acts.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Are we having an MTG moment?


nah, she called it right.

We can play with the word and make it into a Margeryism. For example, did you know that Nevada legalized mortadellos


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Are we having an MTG moment?


my girlfriend's family all live in MTG's district...next time we go for a visit, i know what i'm ordering at dinner...and if they don't have it, i'm causing a karen level scene....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> nah, she called it right.
> 
> We can play with the word and make it into a Margeryism. For example, did you know that Nevada legalized mortadellos
> 
> View attachment 5083175


why are all the white chics waving, but the black chic looks like shes trying to escape from a zoo exhibit?


----------



## cawolves (Feb 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're an ignorant fuck...
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2022/02/09/safe-smoke-kit-crack-pipe-fact-check/
> 
> for god's sake, for your own sake, get your head out of fucker carlson's ass and read some real new, you pathetic fail troll....


Oh? Like the pedo CNN or far left woke NPR? Right... lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Like the pedo CNN  POTUS


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Are we having an MTG moment?


mortadella = bad meat..i think i see some parts i'd rather not think about.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Oh? Like the pedo CNN or far left woke NPR? Right... lol.


could you please define 'far left woke' as opposed to 'far right woke'?

just punch in *your address* and get the surprise, surprise..surprise!!! (Jim Neighbors)









The Dru Sjodin National Sex Offender Public Website


This web site is provided by the U.S. Department of Justice to provide a free nationwide search for sex offenders registered by states, territories, Indian tribes, and the District of Columbia. NSOPW is the only national sex offender search site with direct access to registered sex offender...




www.nsopw.gov


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5083188


that's okay i gave him the link so he can see his pedo neighbors in his complex.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> that's okay i gave him the link so he can see his pedo neighbors in his complex.


i'm expecting him to post a pic of an awkward kiss with biden and a girl as his counter to trump actually being a pedo. trump ordered the code red on epstein.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm expecting him to post a pic of an awkward kiss with biden and a girl as his counter to trump actually being a pedo. *trump ordered the code red on epstein.*


what does that mean?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> what does that mean?


c'mon

We all kind of sort of know who was behind Epstein's murder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> mortadella = bad meat..i think i see some parts i'd rather not think about.
> 
> View attachment 5083192


can't have a proper Italian hoagie without mortadella. Soppressata and Capicola too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> what does that mean?


A Few Good Men. good flick


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> c'mon
> 
> We all kind of sort of know who was behind Epstein's murder.
> 
> View attachment 5083211


so you mean when i pointed out (many times) that Trump left the Oval Office on an unannounced trip to NJ that Friday night being only 35 miles away from Jeffrey so Mob Boss could be as close as possible while Jeffrey's life was drained from him?

was a real possibility? and that those who laughed at the prospect of? were wrong?

nobody gave me the 411..here's the thing, he missed one- Ghislaine.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 10, 2022)

here it is, Trump's bid for 2024 and with it his stranglehold on GOP congressmen can be ended without ever needing to prove he was the ringleader in the Jan 6 insurrection:

Starts at the point where they discuss it. Ends at 4:07, when they drift back into the larger legal woes Trump is facing.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> so you mean when i pointed out (many times) that Trump left the Oval Office on an unannounced trip to NJ that Friday night being only 35 miles away from Jeffrey so Mob Boss could be as close as possible while Jeffrey's life was drained from him?
> 
> was a real possibility? and that those who laughed at the prospect of? were wrong?
> 
> nobody gave me the 411..here's the thing, he missed one- Ghislaine.


Yeah, you were kind of stating the obvious but yeah, credit should be given where it is due. I don't know who was laughing, other than at Trump and his troll army but OK, if you want props given then you shall have them.


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> what does that mean?


Reference to a pivotal scene in a bad movie: A Few Good Men

In re: Republican leadership - giving the devil his due…


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, you were kind of stating the obvious but yeah, credit should be given where it is due. I don't know who was laughing, other than at Trump and his troll army but OK, if you want props given then you shall have them.
> 
> View attachment 5083219


it's not about the props, it's about when i posted, it wasn't met with mutual thought process more than mockery. so i just wanted to know when it went from mockery to a real thing.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> it's not about the props, it's about when i posted, it wasn't met with mutual thought process more than mockery. so i just wanted to know when it went from mockery to a real thing.


Did I mock you then? Who mocked you over this? I recall others saying the same thing too. I didn't engage because I thought the whole thing was part news and part human interest in sleaze. Weinstein is dead and I think the world is better for it, even if we kind of sort of know Trump was behind it or maybe he was. 

Do you think we will ever have proof? So it's speculative. That doesn't mean the court of public opinion cannot convict.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're an ignorant fuck...
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2022/02/09/safe-smoke-kit-crack-pipe-fact-check/
> 
> for god's sake, for your own sake, get your head out of fucker carlson's ass and read some real new, you pathetic fail troll....


@cawolves …. I guess your short bus of MAGAtards also claimed that Hillary “ acid washed “ / “ bleached “ ( no less ) …. ( Guess thats where drinking bleach for covid emerged ) …. Conveniently goes silent with Dumb Don.

Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump falsely claimed Clinton “acid washed” 33,000 personal emails to delete them, calling it “an expensive process.” The FBI said Clinton’s tech team used BleachBit, which is a free software program. It *does not *use chemicals.
Mike Pence, Trump’s running mate, falsely claimed the FBI found “more than 15,000 additional emails dealing with national security.” The FBI recovered about 14,900 emails, but not all of them are work-related and only *three* contained classified information.

So taking white house material to “Mar a Lameo “ , destroying documents, plugging toilets and burn bags are ok ?

GTFOH


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> can't have a proper Italian hoagie without mortadella. Soppressata and Capicola too.


i can do capicola because t looks like canadian bacon. but the meat with black and green items is too far a meat trek for me.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Did I mock you then? Who mocked you over this? I recall others saying the same thing too. I didn't engage because I thought the whole thing was part news and part human interest in sleaze. Weinstein is dead and I think the world is better for it, even if we kind of sort of know Trump was behind it or maybe he was.
> 
> Do you think we will ever have proof? So it's speculative. That doesn't mean the court of public opinion cannot convict.


it was the unannounced trip that Friday night and the proximity. i wanted to have a conversation but got blown off and every time i tried to bring it up.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> i can do capicola because t looks like canadian bacon. but the meat with black and green items is too far a meat trek for me.


the green bits are pistachios. have some nuts with your meats!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> the green bits are pistachios. have some nuts with your meats!


Any Headcheese eaters ? … delicious jelly meat LOL


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Any Headcheese eaters ? … delicious jelly meat LOL
> View attachment 5083374


good stuff. i like weird stuff like that and scrapple and liverwurst.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> good stuff. i like weird stuff like that and scrapple and liverwurst.


Local deli made me a ‘ Sammich ‘ with sliced headcheese and pancetta , it actually was pretty damn good washed down with a HefeWiesen beer .
But then again I am only one that eats bologna in my house.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Local deli made me a ‘ Sammich ‘ with sliced headcheese and pancetta , it actually was pretty damn good washed down with a HefeWiesen beer .
> But then again I am only one that eats bologna in my house.


you ever hear of lebanon bologna? it's a pennsylvania dutch item. i order it off amazon: Seltzers brand. they make a double smoked sweet lebanon bologna that is awesome.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> you ever hear of lebanon bologna? it's a pennsylvania dutch item. i order it off amazon: Seltzers brand. they make a double smoked sweet lebanon bologna that is awesome.


‘Great foodie tip - figured if Vienna sausages hasn’t killed me yet , this sounds like a new venture.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> ‘Great foodie tip - figured if Vienna sausages hasn’t killed me yet , this sounds like a new venture.


dietz and watson makes a non sweet version. our local safeway has it. it's not even close to what the sweet one tastes like.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Lawrence: Rep. Greene’s ‘Gazpacho Police’ Rant A ‘Stunning Display Of Stupidity’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm trying to figure out where this falls- somewhere between covfefe and man woman persona camera tv.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Kurt Bardella: Why Aren't Republicans Chanting 'Lock Him Up'' Over Document Destruction?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


news said he was saving the items for Trump Library but returned them


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Feb 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Video by a witness ( coffee shop ) as police serving an arrest warrant to Pro-Trump clerk Tina Peters. Same crazy bitch that is implicated in the electoral machine data that was provided to Porn-Stache Mike Lindell for his whacked out cyber symposium.
> 
> She was “caught “ using a recording device at a court hearing for her deputy clerk. Seen filming ( felony offense) as stated by signs and the judge himself. So police were there to arrest her because she refused to comply with a “ search warrant “ for that device.
> 
> ...


Kyle Clark is rad, love his coverage on stuff.


----------



## HGCC (Feb 11, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Oh? Like the pedo CNN


Lol, oh...its one of you guys again. As always, you creep the fuck out of parents with that weird shit. 

Thou doth protest to much/ye who smelt it dealt it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2022)

*Sen. Graham Doesn't 'Know What The Rules Are' On Removal Of Papers*





Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-SC, when asked about the National Archives concern about former President Trump's removal of papers, seems to have a different response than he did in 2019 over Hillary Clinton's email devices.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 11, 2022)

Arizona ….. SMH

” Legitimate Political Discourse “ …. Right ? 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491843692579201026

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491890914352111626


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 11, 2022)

I like ARI - turntable question and Navarro’s head explodes.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491916169841831947


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I like ARI - turntable question and Navarro’s head explodes.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491916169841831947


He got a confession out of the idiot on the air, the DOJ should be paying Ari! All Garland has to do is sit back with a DVR and watch TV.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Feb 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Arizona ….. SMH
> 
> ” Legitimate Political Discourse “ …. Right ?
> 
> ...


idk it is about right, the GQP insurrectionist wannabe is being cheered on by only about 12 old ass bearded white people who want to take America back to the 1800's.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 12, 2022)

Family company of Dr. Oz had largest fine in ICE history


The fine against Asplundh Tree Experts Co. was the largest ever levied in ICE history according to a 2017 agency press release.




nypost.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 12, 2022)

Of course. lol.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 14, 2022)

more. it's happening everywhere now with lifelong Democrats being switched to Republican..beware the 'canvasser'.

Florida is a CLOSED PRIMARY STATE in which you can only vote your party..and if it's switched?









‘Highly suspect’: Unusual clusters of Miami voters switched to Republican, data show


More than 100 people who live in the twin Haley Sofge Towers — a public housing complex near the Miami River with about 475 units — changed their political party affiliations during a recent four-month period.




www.sun-sentinel.com





Trump is out of control and NEEDS to go away..this is one slow moving horror that we're just sitting and watch happen.


----------



## printer (Feb 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> more. it's happening everywhere now with lifelong Democrats being switched to Republican..beware the 'canvasser'.
> 
> Florida is a CLOSED PRIMARY STATE in which you can only vote your party..and if it's switched?
> 
> ...


If it is switched then you can vote for the spoiler in the Republican primary. Then switch back to Democrat at the election.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> more. it's happening everywhere now with lifelong Democrats being switched to Republican..beware the 'canvasser'.
> 
> Florida is a CLOSED PRIMARY STATE in which you can only vote your party..and if it's switched?
> 
> ...


then get the fuck out and start giving rides to old people so they can go change their registration back to democrat...i would if i was there


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 14, 2022)

printer said:


> If it is switched then you can vote for the spoiler in the Republican primary. Then switch back to Democrat at the election.


if there is a spoiler, this sounds pretty orchestrated, if they went to this much trouble, then they probably have a ringer waiting


----------



## printer (Feb 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if there is a spoiler, this sounds pretty orchestrated, if they went to this much trouble, then they probably have a ringer waiting


Just making shit up. Looking at the sunny side of the street.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 14, 2022)

Love her or hate her …. Hilarious dig at the Tiny Orange Boy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492149960929861634

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492197711499640836


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 14, 2022)

*Breaking : *
J/K


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493064875605737476


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 14, 2022)

printer said:


> If it is switched then you can vote for the spoiler in the Republican primary. Then switch back to Democrat at the election.


I've thought of doing that too but decided I'd rather SHOW support for my candidate rather than play shenanigans. 

I couldn't access the link Schuy provided, not a subscriber. This is same story:



https://www.miamiherald.com/news/politics-government/article258286958.html



_Taddeo has said the claims are just a piece of a larger puzzle, saying there’s “clearly a statewide effort that has affected the narrative in the media” about Florida Republicans’ voter registration advantage over Democrats. She has also alleged there are more sinister intentions at play, pointing to Democratic campaign donors who’ve refused to invest in key races across the state.

“They [Republicans] wanted this so that those donors and those investors in Democratic campaigns walk away from Florida, which is exactly what they did,” said Taddeo._

Kind of whiffy. 

My dad moved out of Florida when he was a young man. He's gone now but I can hear him laughing. He said long ago that Florida doesn't know how to run an honest election.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 14, 2022)

Unseat the Repub trash with weed ….


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/02/14/politics/texas-primary-early-voting/index.html

....aaannnddd the horseshit hits the fan.....wonder how long it'll be till the lawsuits hit ? tomorrow? maybe the next day?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2022)

*Let's talk about McConnell and Trump going to war....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 15, 2022)

Mazar accounting details for Don the Con … 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493333783583596547



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493372103441195009


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Mazar accounting details for Don the Con …
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493333783583596547
> ...


a motherfucking half a million pages of dirt....from just one source...and the cocksuckers are still walking free.....how do they find time to read all the proof they have to nail the fuckers?...and aren't using.....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Breaking : *
> J/K
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493064875605737476


Why not? The game was a lot closer than the election was.


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a motherfucking half a million pages of dirt....from just one source...and the cocksuckers are still walking free.....how do they find time to read all the proof they have to nail the fuckers?...and aren't using.....


I could never be a lawyer. It can take me a week to get through one book. And I don't read legal documents.

Speaking of which, @hanimmal has done great service to this forum by actually READING the Mueller report. I go cross eyed after a few paragraphs.
That said, I opened it up recently because some oligarchs (aka second tier gangsters in Putin's criminal organization) because they keep cropping up in other reports regarding dirty money in the US.









Analysis: The role Russian businessmen played in the Mueller report


After the Mueller report was released, more than one Russian I spoke to last week started our conversation in the same way: “My name’s not in there, is it?”




www.pbs.org





These guys are not businessmen in any sense we use the word. They are murderous gangsters who operate in a world where they use laws as tools and are above the law themselves.

Anyway,

Oleg Deripaska
Kirill Dmitriev
Petr Aven

Are all implicated as money and information brokers to the Trump campaign in the Mueller report.

They keep showing up elsewhere in stories of murder, theft, the movements of dirty money into the US and elsewhere, and complicit in money laundering actions by major banks, including big ones in the US.

I searched and found the references to them in Mueller's report but could make no sense of it. But they are there. And they have other ties to Trump. The leader of the Republican Party.


----------



## printer (Feb 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I could never be a lawyer. It can take me a week to get through one book. And I don't read legal documents.
> 
> Speaking of which, @hanimmal has done great service to this forum by actually READING the Mueller report. I go cross eyed after a few paragraphs.
> That said, I opened it up recently because some oligarchs (aka second tier gangsters in Putin's criminal organization) because they keep cropping up in other reports regarding dirty money in the US.
> ...


The gateway to Russia used to be Ukraine. Part of the reason Maniford did so many deals there. Money was cheap as it had to get laundered anyway so it was not a bad thing paying these grifters as long as there was some return on the Rouble. I read a whole bunch about Biden and son as well as the people on the Ukrainian side. And that only scratched the surface of Russia involvement. Russia is a mob state controlled by Putin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2022)

*Why Trump is obsessed with punishing these Republicans*





Former President Donald Trump is working hard to unseat some Republican lawmakers in the 2022 elections. CNN’s Chris Cillizza explains why Trump is still holding a grudge against them.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 15, 2022)

You gotta love buying lights and supporting communism. SMH.


----------



## printer (Feb 15, 2022)

*GOP senator opposes Biden court pick, likely blocking nominee*
Sen. Ron Johnson (R-Wis.) said on Tuesday that he doesn't support President Biden's pick to fill a district court vacancy in his home state, likely dooming the nomination absent a shift by Democrats.

Johnson said that he would oppose William Pocan, who was nominated by Biden to be a district court judge in the eastern district of Wisconsin. It marks the first time during the Biden administration a senator has not returned a blue slip — a piece of paper that indicates if a home-state senator supports a nominee — for a district court nominee. 

“Since Judge Pocan’s nomination, I have been hearing concerns from the Green Bay legal community that they needed a judge who is locally based and actively involved in their community. That is not the case with Judge Pocan," Johnson said in a statement.

"In addition, the tragedy in Waukesha never should have happened. That it did, is the direct result of soft on crime low bail policies and court orders. I cannot support someone for a lifetime appointment that has granted low bail for someone charged with violent felonies. That is not in the best interest of Wisconsinites nor Americans. I look forward to working with President Biden on selecting a suitable nominee," he added.

Johnson and Sen. Tammy Baldwin (D-Wis.) previously recommended Pocan as a potential pick to fill the vacancy. Wisconsin uses a nominating commission which recommends four to six names to the senators, who then formally make recommendations to the president.
Typically, district court nominees who don't get blue slips from both home-state senators don't advance in the Judiciary Committee. A spokeswoman for Sen. Dick Durbin (D-Ill.), the Judiciary Committee chairman, didn't immediately respond to questions about if he will advance the nominee.

Though Republicans advanced circuit court nominees during the Trump administration over the objections of both home-state senators, infuriating Democrats, they left the blue slip, which isn't a rule but a Senate precedent, intact for district court nominees. That gives a home-state senator an effective veto over district court nominees from their state.

Durbin, during an interview with The New York Times, said that he would stick with the precedent for honoring the blue slip on district court nominees. But he warned at the time that he wouldn't let it be abused to block a nominee because of their race or gender. 

"If I think it’s reached a point where the blue slip on district court judges is really not a question of temperament or philosophy or academic background and experience, but really gets down to some base issues involving race and gender, I reserve the right to revisit that. I’m not going to be party to that. I am not going to let the blue slip perpetuate prejudice in America," Durbin said at the time.

Johnson's objection immediately sparked new call from some on the left for Democrats to ignore the blue slip for district court judges.

"This bad faith objection eight months after Johnson recommended Pocan is the perfect example of why Biden and Durbin should ignore blue slips even for district courts," Christopher Kang, the chief counsel for the progressive group Demand Justice, tweeted.








GOP senator opposes Biden court pick, likely blocking nominee


Sen. Ron Johnson (R-Wis.) said on Tuesday that he doesn’t support President Biden’s pick to fill a district court vacancy in his home state, likely dooming the nomination absent a shift…




thehill.com





Just being a prick.


----------



## printer (Feb 15, 2022)

Biden's pick too soft on criminals?

*Senate Republicans urge DOJ to reject request for 'no fly' list for unruly passengers*
Eight Republican senators are urging the Justice Department to reject a request to create a “no fly” list for unruly passengers, saying it “would seemingly equate them to terrorists.” 

In a letter dated Monday and addressed to Attorney General Merrick Garland, the senators pointed to data from the Federal Aviation Administration that found most violations are related to a refusal to wear a face mask as required by the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) and said there was “significant uncertainty around the efficacy of this mandate.” 

“Creating a federal ‘no-fly’ list for unruly passengers who are skeptical of this mandate would seemingly equate them to terrorists who seek to actively take the lives of Americans and perpetrate attacks on the homeland,” the senators wrote. “The TSA was created in the wake of 9/11 to protect Americans from future horrific attacks, not to regulate human behavior onboard flights.”

The Republican senators also expressed concerns that such a list could violate constitutional rights and that future “no fly” lists could be wielded for political purposes.

“If the airlines seek to have such a list created, they would be best served presenting that request before Congress rather than relying on a loose interpretation of a decades-old statute originally written to combat terrorism," the senators wrote.
The Republicans who signed the letter include Sens. Cynthia Lummis (Wyo.), Mike Lee (Utah), James Lankford (Okla.), Marco Rubio (Fla.), Kevin Cramer (N.D.), Ted Cruz (Texas), John Hoeven (N.D.) and Rick Scott (Fla.).








Senate Republicans urge DOJ to reject request for ‘no fly’ list for unruly passengers


Eight Republican senators are urging the Justice Department to reject a request to create a “no fly” list for unruly passengers, saying it “would seemingly equate them to terrorists.” In a let…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2022)

printer said:


> Biden's pick too soft on criminals?
> 
> *Senate Republicans urge DOJ to reject request for 'no fly' list for unruly passengers*
> Eight Republican senators are urging the Justice Department to reject a request to create a “no fly” list for unruly passengers, saying it “would seemingly equate them to terrorists.”
> ...


boohoo we feel left out because no one asked our opinions....
i actually don't feel they need to make it a law, they're a private industry, with the right to refuse service to anyone. they can make their own list and enforce it themselves....and those they exclude can't really do fuck all about it, and after losing a few law suits, they'll figure that out


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5086062
> 
> View attachment 5086060View attachment 5086061
> 
> You gotta love buying lights and supporting communism. SMH.


Thanks for the heads up.

Alibaba and Ant are being given away to people that "deserve it", according to the Chinese government. Half of Ma's billions in assets are gone, given away. In just 9 months. BTW, those people getting the plums? That's the kind of people who are called oligarchs in Russia.

Beijing’s protracted dismemberment of Jack Ma Inc. continues.

_“Bridle on the horse” hardly describes this orgy of value destruction. This “horse” has suffered multiple amputations, performed without finesse by the Chinese government. The Ma empire is worth half what it was 9 months ago. 

The process is not over. Beijing is now doling out some of the most lucrative slices of Ma’s business to new “partners” of its choosing, including one of the most corrupt and financially shaky companies in all of China._









The Sad End Of Jack Ma Inc.


The Chinese government is now doling out some of the best pieces of Ma’s business to new “partners” of its choosing, including one of the most corrupt and financially shaky companies in all of China – the notorious and scandal-ridden Huarong Asset Management Co.... It seems like a dark joke.




www.forbes.com







The losses are due to state actions, not market forces. I don't know who is getting the plums. But look out, those kind of guys are the worst. China isn't communist, it is a kleptocratic dictatorship and not even close to the communist trope, much less what Marx had in mind.

I like this line at the end of the article:

_It’s as though the U.S. government had said to Facebook, “Mr. Zuckerberg, say Hello to your new partner, Bernie Madoff.” _

What Tuberville was doing in the deal, who knows?


----------



## printer (Feb 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Alibaba and Ant are being given away to people that "deserve it", according to the Chinese government. Half of Ma's billions in assets are gone, given away. In just 9 months. BTW, those people getting the plums? That's the kind of people who are called oligarchs in Russia.
> 
> Beijing’s protracted dismemberment of Jack Ma Inc. continues.
> 
> ...


They are going to have a real estate meltdown so they are passing around money to pacify people. Most likely have go to the people, half to the top dogs in the government.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 15, 2022)

printer said:


> They are going to have a real estate meltdown so they are passing around money to pacify people. Most likely have go to the people, half to the top dogs in the government.


yep, that's the broad brush of the story. The part I don't know -- who is getting the power that comes with that money? The other is the message that the rule of law is not the last word in that land. Xi Jinping's word is. It's a kleptocratic dictatorship. I had thought it was a mercantile oligarchy but that would mean contracts are honored. Clearly they are not.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 15, 2022)

Fuck ‘em ….


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2022)

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2022/02/gerrymandering-new-york-republicans-democrats/622086/

the republicans, grand masters of the gerrymander, don't like it worth a shit when they have to swallow some of their own shit.
i'd like it better if the democrats didn't do this, if they could be better than the republicans, but the republicans have made things real...so turnabout is fair play...if fair play exists anymore


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 15, 2022)

You know …. Maybe we dropped *Fatman *and *Littleboy *on the wrong country.


Jus sayin


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fuck ‘em ….
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086231


That image we have of communism was given to us by the forefathers of the people who are behind Trump. 

I'm not defending communism, just saying, what Stalin did was totalitarian government, a dictatorship and vile. It was a directed economy, not a demand economy at that time to be sure but even that difference gets lost in the message given to the people of the US in the 1950's and '60's. 

Chinese government as bad as it is, isn't as bad as what Mao did. So, yeah, fuckem but their symbol isn't the hammer and sickle. 

What Chinese and Russian government today are -- kleptocratic dictatorship. They almost did our democracy in. The aren't done yet.

Fuck em.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That image we have of communism was given to us by the forefathers of the people who are behind Trump.
> 
> I'm not defending communism, just saying, what Stalin did was totalitarian government, a dictatorship and vile. It was a directed economy, not a demand economy at that time to be sure but even that difference gets lost in the message given to the people of the US in the 1950's and '60's.
> 
> ...


‘Considering their Bedmates now … a unified flag with chinese stars wouldn’t be too much of a shock.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 16, 2022)

Here we have another Big Mouthed Windbag getting her facts all wrong. Forgets her Orange Sphincter was in charge then.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493711706991779840


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here we have another Big Mouthed Windbag getting her facts all wrong. Forgets her Orange Sphincter was in charge then.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493711706991779840


this ignorant bitch is the best fox can come up with?....a speaker that they all respect, and believe, that can't keep up with who was president 2 years ago?...well i can see how she got confused...her head is full of trump shit, that has to wreak havoc on all that uninsulated wiring and exposed circuitry in her head


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this ignorant bitch is the best fox can come up with?....a speaker that they all respect, and believe, that can't keep up with who was president 2 years ago?...well i can see how she got confused...her head is full of trump shit, that has to wreak havoc on all that uninsulated wiring and exposed circuitry in her head


When all else fails, go back to what worked.

"bbbbut Hillary!!!!"


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here we have another Big Mouthed Windbag getting her facts all wrong. Forgets her Orange Sphincter was in charge then.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493711706991779840


I just read that tweet.

How does one burn down a street? 

Next she'll accuse us of burning down rocks.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 16, 2022)

Michigan State Police raid home of Lee Chatfield associates | Bridge Michigan


Anne and Rob Minard were senior staffers for the former House speaker. She ran a nonprofit tied to Chatfield that spent nearly a half-million on travel, while a business connected to the pair was paid $1 million by Republicans.




www.bridgemi.com


----------



## printer (Feb 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan State Police raid home of Lee Chatfield associates | Bridge Michigan
> 
> 
> Anne and Rob Minard were senior staffers for the former House speaker. She ran a nonprofit tied to Chatfield that spent nearly a half-million on travel, while a business connected to the pair was paid $1 million by Republicans.
> ...


Overhead.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I just read that tweet.
> 
> How does one burn down a street?
> 
> Next she'll accuse us of burning down rocks.


Nukes.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 16, 2022)

how many votes do we need from the GOP?









GOP Sen. Ron Johnson flip-flops to block Biden judicial nominee | CNN Politics


Wisconsin Republican Sen. Ron Johnson said Tuesday he would not support a federal court nominee he had previously recommended to President Joe Biden -- a move that could stop the nominee, Wisconsin state court Judge William Pocan, from being confirmed.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I just read that tweet.
> 
> How does one burn down a street?
> 
> Next she'll accuse us of burning down rocks.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 16, 2022)

Yeah ….

Drunk Whorehag Jeanine ….. 
Sauced out Skank ……
Pickeled Pirro …….

Lets not forget that time she “ delayed “ an on air segment ….. ( drunk as a fucking skunk ) 
Her on air frazzled look is priceless ….


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 16, 2022)

Speaking of idiot drunks …..Rudy , Rudy , Rudy . ( smh ) 

This retard is gonna be the “ iceberg “ to the Trump Titanic. Rudy can’t seem to stay out of bedrooms apparently.
Maybe Borat will catch him again with dye stained hands on his pee pee. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493784141875220484


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Speaking of idiot drunks …..Rudy , Rudy , Rudy . ( smh )
> 
> This retard is gonna be the “ iceberg “ to the Trump Titanic. Rudy can’t seem to stay out of bedrooms apparently.
> Maybe Borat will catch him again with dye stained hands on his pee pee.
> ...


That makes me think Rudy is going to prank the Jan 6 committee.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That makes me think Rudy is going to prank the Jan 6 committee.


i hope so, because they can crucify him then...charge him for EVERYTHING he did, and NO deals on the table...a 5 year sentence pretty much guarantees he'll either die in jail or come out so old and addled he'll wander around a city park all day trying to tell people about his "secret Hillary stash"...


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope so, because they can crucify him then...charge him for EVERYTHING he did, and NO deals on the table...a 5 year sentence pretty much guarantees he'll either die in jail or come out so old and addled he'll wander around a city park all day trying to tell people about his "secret Hillary stash"...


I have no idea how he arrives at the decisions he makes. The Mellissa Carrone comedy scene, for example. It was just theater. The Four Seasons Landscaping company parking lot, the repeated court scenes where he is thrown out of court for providing no evidence and on and on. What is he thinking of when he re-enacts the Borat scene on Newsmax? Is he trolling the committee? Seems to me he is. 

I don't know what he's going to but whatever it is, I don't expect him to either give testimony or sit there and pledge the fifth. Expect some theater is my guess. Somehow he never really pays the piper for the crap he pulls. He acts the fool but he has too much experience and knowledge for me to simply dismiss him as an idiot. That said, I'd be overjoyed if your scenario becomes reality. 

So, what's he up to? We wonders, yes we do.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 17, 2022)

Rand Paul's son pleads guilty to DUI charge


William Paul was found alone and revving his engine at a Lexington, Kentucky intersection after hitting a parked car with his SUV in April.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 17, 2022)

Even Donald Trump was shocked this Republican was accused of tying woman up in his basement: report


Donald Trump was shocked that disgraced former Missouri Gov. Eric Greitens reportedly tied up a woman in his basement, but may endorse him anyway, Politico reported Thursday."A woman alleges Missouri Gov. Eric Greitens forced her into a nonconsensual sexual encounter on his basement floor as she...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> how many votes do we need from the GOP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way it works is the two Senators from a nominee's home state has a veto. It's called a blue sheet. If a home state senator says they don't support the person, they don't return the blue sheet on them.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 17, 2022)

injinji said:


> The way it works is the two Senators from a nominee's home state has a veto. It's called a blue sheet. If a home state senator says they don't support the person, they don't return the blue sheet on them.


Trump ended that though. Heard Biden said he was not going to start it back up.


----------



## printer (Feb 17, 2022)

*Russia fight shows off tensions between McConnell, pro-Trump wing*
The unfolding crisis in Ukraine is creating tensions between Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) and other Republicans who back a tough military posture toward Russia, and those more aligned with former President Trump’s “America First” worldview. McConnell has emerged as a leading proponent of the traditional Republican foreign policy views, advocating for a strong military that protects American interests and deters foreign threats around the world. He led the effort in Congress to push back against Trump’s plan in 2019 to withdraw U.S. troops from Afghanistan in Syria. Now he’s pushing Biden to send U.S. troops to NATO allies bordering Ukraine and military arms and intelligence to Ukraine itself. 

“The United States and our partners should waste no time in helping Ukraine prepare for war. Weapons, materiel, advice, logistics, intelligence. We should be building the infrastructure to help Ukrainians sustain their resistance to Russian aggression if and when it comes,” McConnell said on the Senate floor Wednesday. 

Republican senators more closely aligned with Trump and his “America First” worldview are leery about shifting additional NATO and U.S. troops along Poland’s and Romania’s borders with Ukraine. 

Sen. Rick Scott (R-Fla.), who visited Trump at Mar-a-Lago last year, says other steps should be taken before shifting U.S. troops closer to potential hostilities with Russian forces. “The last thing you ever want to do is have troops at risk,” Scott, the chairman of the National Republican Senatorial Committee, said. “So I think they ought to do the other things first.” “I think we ought to do it in this order: No. 1, shut down Nord Stream 2; No. 2, go ahead and sanction Russia; No. 3, get all of our allies to do the same thing,” he said. Nord Stream 2 is the natural gas pipeline being built under the Baltic Sea from Russia to Germany. 


Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) says Republican voters are suspicious of the U.S. getting involved in new foreign military entanglements. “I would describe my own foreign policy views as nationalist, and that means we shouldn’t be trying to build a liberal empire abroad, we shouldn’t be trying to be the world’s policemen, we need to act what’s in the best interest of America’s national security, economic security,” he said, arguing that the United States should prioritize China as “the leading threat.” “That means that we can’t expand our security commitments in Europe,” he said, suggesting that the United States should reduce troop levels in Europe instead of sending more soldiers. “There’s a question of repositioning troops that are already there, that’s one thing. Sending new troops, expanding the security commitment in the form of expanding NATO, I just think that’s a strategic mistake,” he added. 

Speaking to reporters in Kentucky last month, McConnell warned the possibility of a Russian invasion of Ukraine is “extremely serious.”He said he advised the White House “from the very beginning” to send surface-to-air and anti-tank missiles to Ukraine and to “forward deploy additional NATO troops, including some of our own, into Poland, Romania [and] the Baltics” immediately. On Wednesday, he applauded Biden for following his advice.

“I welcome the president’s deployment of additional forces to the territory of NATO allies situated on our alliance’s eastern flank. I recommended he take such action months ago,” he said, noting that members of the 101st Airborne Division are leaving Ft. Campbell this week to join NATO forces in Eastern Europe. 

The pro-Trump GOP wing, in contrast, is more concerned about the idea of more American troops going abroad.

Hawley said “the military is worried about escalation because they’ve said that to us” and that voters “do not want more American troops sent to Europe.”

The Pentagon earlier this month announced the deployment of 3,000 U.S. troops to Poland, Romania and Germany.

Sen. Cynthia Lummis (R-Wyo.) said, “I think we need to carefully weigh the strategic interests that the U.S. has with relation to Ukraine.” “I think they are less than our strategic interests elsewhere,” she said, though she conceded “the disruption in stability in Eastern Europe” that would be caused by a Russian invasion is “definitely worth considering.” 

Hawley and Lummis endorsed, respectively, sending “lethal aid” and “guns, bullets and tanks” to Ukraine to help their military defense. 

Sen. Bill Hagerty (R-Tenn.) said, “We’re all concerned here about escalation.”“This is not good for anybody concerned. It’s unfortunate that we are in this place and I think it’s in response to a long series of missteps, policy missteps that have generated this, going all the way to waging war on the oil and gas industry here in America, which increased energy prices globally. Those increased energy prices had a direct positive benefit to Vladimir Putin because they’re the No. 2 energy supplier in the world,” he said. 

Asked if he was comfortable with McConnell’s call for a buildup of U.S. and NATO troops in neighboring Poland and Romania, Hagerty said, “Here’s what concerns me: If the escalation ... occurs in a way that triggers our Article 5 responsibilities under NATO, I think President Biden has put himself in a very difficult position domestically because he won’t defend our Southern Border yet he’s going to be called upon to defend the borders of other countries.” “I think we’re in a very tough spot,” he said. 

Trump, who maintains a strong grip on the GOP and is viewed by many Republicans as the party’s de facto leader, has stayed relatively quiet on the buildup of tensions with Russia over Ukraine’s sovereignty. A Washington Post analysis published last month found that Trump’s Save America PAC didn’t publish any statements centered on Ukraine other than complaining about being impeached by Democrats over his phone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. 








Russia fight shows off tensions between McConnell, pro-Trump wing


The unfolding crisis in Ukraine is creating tensions between Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) and other Republicans who back a tough military posture toward Russia, and those more ali…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia fight shows off tensions between McConnell, pro-Trump wing*
> The unfolding crisis in Ukraine is creating tensions between Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) and other Republicans who back a tough military posture toward Russia, and those more aligned with former President Trump’s “America First” worldview. McConnell has emerged as a leading proponent of the traditional Republican foreign policy views, advocating for a strong military that protects American interests and deters foreign threats around the world. He led the effort in Congress to push back against Trump’s plan in 2019 to withdraw U.S. troops from Afghanistan in Syria. Now he’s pushing Biden to send U.S. troops to NATO allies bordering Ukraine and military arms and intelligence to Ukraine itself.
> 
> “The United States and our partners should waste no time in helping Ukraine prepare for war. Weapons, materiel, advice, logistics, intelligence. We should be building the infrastructure to help Ukrainians sustain their resistance to Russian aggression if and when it comes,” McConnell said on the Senate floor Wednesday.
> ...


how would you feel if you were Putin and just got cheated out of your own cheat?-he's lashing out..give him time..he thought he'd have another four years of America.

all his evil plans have been thwarted.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I have no idea how he arrives at the decisions he makes. The Mellissa Carrone comedy scene, for example. It was just theater. The Four Seasons Landscaping company parking lot, the repeated court scenes where he is thrown out of court for providing no evidence and on and on. What is he thinking of when he re-enacts the Borat scene on Newsmax? Is he trolling the committee? Seems to me he is.
> 
> I don't know what he's going to but whatever it is, I don't expect him to either give testimony or sit there and pledge the fifth. Expect some theater is my guess. Somehow he never really pays the piper for the crap he pulls. He acts the fool but he has too much experience and knowledge for me to simply dismiss him as an idiot. That said, I'd be overjoyed if your scenario becomes reality.
> 
> So, what's he up to? We wonders, yes we do.


they have to get Jeffry Tambor to play rudy in the movie of the week....

boris johnson could play young trump

but they'd have to get Baldwin to play old trump

Dennis Leary is a dead ringer for kelly ann conway

Peter Dinklage could play jr. 

this dog could play ivanka

they can just pick a random Slovenian whore to play melania...

and rudy's kid can play eric, i'm sure he'll need the money


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia fight shows off tensions between McConnell, pro-Trump wing*
> The unfolding crisis in Ukraine is creating tensions between Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) and other Republicans who back a tough military posture toward Russia, and those more aligned with former President Trump’s “America First” worldview. McConnell has emerged as a leading proponent of the traditional Republican foreign policy views, advocating for a strong military that protects American interests and deters foreign threats around the world. He led the effort in Congress to push back against Trump’s plan in 2019 to withdraw U.S. troops from Afghanistan in Syria. Now he’s pushing Biden to send U.S. troops to NATO allies bordering Ukraine and military arms and intelligence to Ukraine itself.
> 
> “The United States and our partners should waste no time in helping Ukraine prepare for war. Weapons, materiel, advice, logistics, intelligence. We should be building the infrastructure to help Ukrainians sustain their resistance to Russian aggression if and when it comes,” McConnell said on the Senate floor Wednesday.
> ...


Your honor, I submit to the court clear proof that Russian criminals and Putin's Russian kleptocratic government have purchased not only Donald Trump's services but also those of Senator Josh Hawley, Senator Cynthia Lummins and Senator Bill Hagerty. All these actions clearly violate several laws prohibiting citizens from acting as agents for foreign governments without registering that they are doing so and anti corruption laws that hold government servants accountable when that accept bribes in exchange for their services.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia fight shows off tensions between McConnell, pro-Trump wing*
> The unfolding crisis in Ukraine is creating tensions between Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) and other Republicans who back a tough military posture toward Russia, and those more aligned with former President Trump’s “America First” worldview. McConnell has emerged as a leading proponent of the traditional Republican foreign policy views, advocating for a strong military that protects American interests and deters foreign threats around the world. He led the effort in Congress to push back against Trump’s plan in 2019 to withdraw U.S. troops from Afghanistan in Syria. Now he’s pushing Biden to send U.S. troops to NATO allies bordering Ukraine and military arms and intelligence to Ukraine itself.
> 
> “The United States and our partners should waste no time in helping Ukraine prepare for war. Weapons, materiel, advice, logistics, intelligence. We should be building the infrastructure to help Ukrainians sustain their resistance to Russian aggression if and when it comes,” McConnell said on the Senate floor Wednesday.
> ...


wow...never read so many bad opinions of what to do in one situation before...you watch, some psychologist is going to come out with a book about republican disfunctionalism soon, it'll be a best seller...because them cocksuckers don't understand why they do what they do any better than the rest of us understand them


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow...never read so many bad opinions of what to do in one situation before...you watch, some psychologist is going to come out with a book about republican disfunctionalism soon, it'll be a best seller...because them cocksuckers don't understand why they do what they do any better than the rest of us understand them


"Oh the outrage! Russia is being pilloried by the fake news media. Russia, Russia, Russia. Its a witch hunt. And they never report on real news like the Bowling Green Massacre and what about Fake Hillary's e-mails" Why don't they report on that? 

They are going to be talking about Biden's made up invasion nonstop this election season.


----------



## printer (Feb 17, 2022)

*Rand Paul threatens to block Ukraine, Russia resolution*
Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) warned on Thursday that he will block quick passage of a symbolic resolution supporting Ukraine and sending a warning to Russia unless it incorporates changes he wants. 

“We have some amendments to it. We believe that it should say nothing in this resolution is to be construed as an authorization of war and nothing in this resolution is to be construed as authorizing the use of troops into Ukraine,” Paul said. Paul said that he offered the amendments to sponsors of the resolution on Wednesday night but they were rejected. He said that he would object to quickly passing the resolution if it doesn’t incorporate his amendments.

Because the bipartisan group is trying to pass the resolution by unanimous consent they need buy-in from every senator to allow the resolution to pass quickly. 

Portman said that he was in talks with Paul. “We’re working through it,” Portman said. Portman and Sens. Jeanne Shaheen (D-N.H.), Dick Durbin (D-Ill.), John Cornyn (R-Texas), James Risch (R-Idaho) and Bob Menendez (D-N.J.) offered the resolution.

Beyond offering support for Ukraine, the resolution "denounces the Russian military buildup of over 150,000 troops on Ukraine’s border" and signals that Biden should impose sanctions if Russia invades Ukraine.

"[The Senate] encourages the President that, should any further invasion or other malign activity to undermine the sovereignty of Ukraine occur by Russia, the United States Government should exhaust all tools at its disposal to impose significant costs on the Russian Federation to restore peace in Europe," it states.








Rand Paul threatens to block Ukraine-Russia resolution


Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) warned on Thursday that he will block quick passage of a symbolic resolution supporting Ukraine and sending a warning to Russia unless it incorporates changes he wants. …




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *Rand Paul threatens to block Ukraine, Russia resolution*
> Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) warned on Thursday that he will block quick passage of a symbolic resolution supporting Ukraine and sending a warning to Russia unless it incorporates changes he wants.
> 
> “We have some amendments to it. We believe that it should say nothing in this resolution is to be construed as an authorization of war and nothing in this resolution is to be construed as authorizing the use of troops into Ukraine,” Paul said. Paul said that he offered the amendments to sponsors of the resolution on Wednesday night but they were rejected. He said that he would object to quickly passing the resolution if it doesn’t incorporate his amendments.
> ...


well of course rand paul is against it....a democrat is for it, and paul has no decision making ability beyond knee jerk refusal to cooperate with a democrat....
and he also seems to be sucking tucker carlson's ass...so what can you expect from him?


----------



## injinji (Feb 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Trump ended that though. Heard Biden said he was not going to start it back up.


It is a Senate tradition.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 17, 2022)

injinji said:


> It is a Senate tradition.


So was giving a hearing to a president's SCOTUS pick. The Republicans under McConnell's rule broke a lot of judicial traditions.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/02/27/dangerous-first-conservative-judge-installed-after-vetting-by-only-two-senators/



> Seattle attorney Eric Miller was confirmed as a judge on the country’s most liberal appeals court this week without the consent of either home-state senator, a break from tradition that Democrats say Republicans will come to regret.
> 
> Historically, senators from the state where a federal judiciary nominee lives may submit opinions, known as “blue slips,” or choose not to return them.
> 
> ...


----------



## printer (Feb 18, 2022)

*Susan Collins: Orderly Transfer of Power 'Essential'*
Sen. Susan Collins, R-Maine, says the Electoral Count Act needs to be overhauled because the orderly transfer of power is “essential.”

Collins, who is leading a bipartisan group of senators committed to reforming the act, made her remarks in a column posted by The New York Times on Friday.

“This 1887 law, vaguely written in the inaccessible language of a different era, was intended to restrain Congress, but in practice it has had the unintended effect of creating ambiguities that could potentially be used to expand the role of Congress and the vice president in ways that are contrary to the Constitution.”

But, despite the law’s flaws, it has not been an issue for more than a hundred years, she noted. That changed after President Joe Biden was elected in 2020.

“President Donald Trump and his allies both exploited the weaknesses of the law and ignored the language of the Constitution,” she said. “Mr. Trump argued that the vice president could overturn the election results. A violent mob temporarily halted the electoral count that would confirm President Biden’s victory.

“Vice President Mike Pence’s courage and integrity on that day cannot be overstated. He stood up to a determined president who relentlessly pressured him to swing the election his way. And he refused to be intimidated by rioters who assaulted police officers, swarmed the Capitol and chanted 'Hang Mike Pence!' As the dangerous mob neared the Senate chambers, the vice president and senators had to be whisked away.

“Finally, senators were told it was safe enough for us to proceed back to the chamber, which all of us were determined to do so that we could resume the counting of the votes."

She added: “That day reminded us that there is nothing more essential to the survival of a democracy than the orderly transfer of power, and there is nothing more essential to the orderly transfer of power than clear rules for effecting it.”

She maintained the Electoral Count Act is ambiguously phrased and must be amended.

“Our group of senators shares a vision of drafting legislation to ensure the integrity of our elections and public confidence in the results,” she said. “We want a bill that will be considered by committees, debated on the Senate floor, garner the support of the Senate’s two leaders and pass the Senate with 60 or more votes.”








Susan Collins: Orderly Transfer of Power 'Essential'


Sen. Susan Collins, R-Maine, says the Electoral Count Act needs to be overhauled because the orderly transfer of power is "essential." Collins, who is leading a bipartisan group of senators committed to reforming the act, made her remarks in a column posted by The New York...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they have to get Jeffry Tambor to play rudy in the movie of the week....View attachment 5087175
> 
> boris johnson could play young trump
> View attachment 5087179
> ...


kate mc kinnon for kellyanne but she's busy on tiger king set.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 18, 2022)

Oh look another Repub Retard ! ….

*stumbles on words badly at end lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494050633019580417


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2022)

*Kingmaker No More? Republicans Are Figuring Out They Can Defy Trump And Survive*





The panel discusses a new poll saying a majority of Republican are siding with former Vice President Pence over former President Trump over Trump's claims Pence could have overturned the election. New reporting is also discussed that suggests a "loss of altitude" for Trump's control over the Republican party.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Oh look another Repub Retard ! ….
> 
> *stumbles on words badly at end lol
> 
> ...


does it disturb anyone else that the only job these people have is to know this kind of shit, and most of them don't?
what are they doing with their time? plotting the overthrow of democracy or something crazy like that?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Kingmaker No More? Republicans Are Figuring Out They Can Defy Trump And Survive*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no matter how many of them side with pence, they still think the election was illegitimate...so they're only 90% fucked in the head, instead of 99%?...that's a significant difference


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no matter how many of them side with pence, they still think the election was illegitimate...so they're only 90% fucked in the head, instead of 99%?...that's a significant difference


The difference is it could divide them, Trump and the republican party now have vastly different goals, Donald's is just to keep his ass outta prison and hang onto enough cash to live like a pig. Donald ain't that rational at the best of times, the heat he will feel in the coming weeks and months would have most people with brains blowing them out. He will destroy them rather than give up power over them, kinda like Hitler in a way. He needs to get out of shit and will use republicans up like toilet paper to try and do it.

He might be in big business trouble in NY, but I still think Georgia will indict and try him first, it's simple and direct with a recording of Trump. I don't know if he will be convicted, but I do know plenty of republicans in Georgia will have to testify against him on TV and perhaps before the election. Even Mark Meadows might testify against him in GA, since he was in on the call. Donald would loose his fucking mind and might have to be tied to his chair and ball gaged!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 18, 2022)

well, i don't think he has enough dirt on enough republicans to do significant damage to the party...
if you were a republican under trump, would you share any compromising information about yourself with him? or any of his lackeys?
many of them stepped in shit helping him out with his coup attempt, and that is on them, not trump...no one held a gun on them and told them "betray your country, your party, and democracy, or die."...but as to trump having a folder of dirt on each and every republican? highly doubtful....and any lies he tells will be pretty transparent. 
i'm not trying to be antagonistic, i want what you want...i'm just a lot more pessimistic about the possible outcomes than you are


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, i don't think he has enough dirt on enough republicans to do significant damage to the party...
> if you were a republican under trump, would you share any compromising information about yourself with him? or any of his lackeys?
> many of them stepped in shit helping him out with his coup attempt, and that is on them, not trump...no one held a gun on them and told them "betray your country, your party, and democracy, or die."...but as to trump having a folder of dirt on each and every republican? highly doubtful....and any lies he tells will be pretty transparent.
> i'm not trying to be antagonistic, i want what you want...i'm just a lot more pessimistic about the possible outcomes than you are


He will destroy the republicans by peeling off as little as10% of their vote and getting them to stay home, like he did in Georgia, only nation wide. Margins are tight and covid will continue to decimate republicans selectively at the rate of almost 2000 day. Donald going on about the election being stolen and the system rigged won't help the republicans at all and if he's on trial for election crimes in Georgia, it will be his only defense. As I said top republicans testifying against him at his trial would seal the deal, Donald puts revenge and retribution above everything else.

If the republicans lose the house and enough of the senate, the democrats will destroy the republicans like you would put down a rabid dog. It ain't revenge or retribution, it's a duty to defend and protect the constitution by destroying it's enemies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He will destroy the republicans by peeling off as little as10% of their vote and getting them to stay home, like he did in Georgia, only nation wide. Margins are tight and covid will continue to decimate republicans selectively at the rate of almost 2000 day. Donald going on about the election being stolen and the system rigged won't help the republicans at all and if he's on trial for election crimes in Georgia, it will be his only defense. As I said top republicans testifying against him at his trial would seal the deal, Donald puts revenge and retribution above everything else.
> 
> If the republicans lose the house and enough of the senate, the democrats will destroy the republicans like you would put down a rabid dog. It ain't revenge or retribution, it's a duty to defend and protect the constitution by destroying it's enemies.


i sincerely hope you're right....
i am not so optimistic
there are a lot of stupid magats, but even if trump tells them to stay home and not vote (which i don't think will happen) they are aware of what votes are, and that if they don't vote for a republican, a dreaded, evil, baby eating democrat will take the office, and they won't let that happen
trump is one vote, magats are hundreds of thousands, if not millions, of votes, and trump's influence seems to be slipping with the republicans, and that will filter down to the "base"...soon they will follow the new trump, same as the old trump, they got tricked again


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 19, 2022)

All 3 Republicans running for Michigan Attorney General just stated that they oppose the ruling in Griswold v Connecticut which outlawed prosecuting married couples for using contraception.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> All 3 Republicans running for Michigan Attorney General just stated that they oppose the ruling in Griswold v Connecticut which outlawed prosecuting married couples for using contraception.


They could say they favor castrating themselves and all males in America and as long as the blew the dog whistle loud enough... Remember facts no longer matter to republicans, so any thing goes when you detach from reality.


----------



## printer (Feb 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> All 3 Republicans running for Michigan Attorney General just stated that they oppose the ruling in Griswold v Connecticut which outlawed prosecuting married couples for using contraception.


No source other than the tweet. Would like to see something a little more concrete before I believe it.


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2022)

Texas National Guard is forming a union to push back against the boondoggle down at the border.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2022)

Good morning opened CNN and he's on the front page, middle above 'the fold'.

At least they're not bitching about Biden because Russia has made their decision left column.

Oh boy! Advertising dollars.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> Texas National Guard is forming a union to push back against the boondoggle down at the border.


good for them, good to know the Texas national guard has enough members who aren't magats to do this...
if abbott can't get his head out of his ass and run Texas, let the guard take it over and run it...no fucking way they could do a worse job


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 19, 2022)

Michigan Republicans give "terrifying" answers on a landmark contraception case


But first they had to be told what it was.




www.motherjones.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2022)

WV.









Covid-19 rips through West Virginia women's prison as federal agency takes heat


Covid-19 is running rampant through the Alderson women's prison in West Virginia, in one of the deadliest outbreaks this year at a federal correctional facility. Bureau of Prisons officials take heat for how the agency has handled the pandemic.




www.cnn.com





But the pandemic is over..we have a green colored picture of the US now..see how this happened?


National Governors Association meets at WH
Governor returns and says he's no longer extending for Denver
US map goes green
Masks come off
CDC says..oh come now, who cares what they say.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> Texas National Guard is forming a union to push back against the boondoggle down at the border.


Boondoggles? You mean ICE members with felony sheets?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan Republicans give "terrifying" answers on a landmark contraception case
> 
> 
> But first they had to be told what it was.
> ...


they all seemed very very concerned about states rights, but not about the rights of the people who live in those states...why don't they be honest and tell the truth, that they're very concerned with anything that makes them uncomfortable, and will use any excuse to make others conform to their will...


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Susan Collins: Orderly Transfer of Power 'Essential'*
> Sen. Susan Collins, R-Maine, says the Electoral Count Act needs to be overhauled because the orderly transfer of power is “essential.”
> 
> Collins, who is leading a bipartisan group of senators committed to reforming the act, made her remarks in a column posted by The New York Times on Friday.
> ...


..i think he learned his lesson..'


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they all seemed very very concerned about states rights, but not about the rights of the people who live in those states...why don't they be honest and tell the truth, that they're very concerned with anything that makes them uncomfortable, and will use any excuse to make others conform to their will...


They're uncomfortable with anything that questions their way of living.


----------



## topcat (Feb 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> ..i think he learned his lesson..'


...She said with a quiver.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2022)

topcat said:


> ...She said with a quiver.


full of bodkin points


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> full of bodkin points


That must be a Canadian thing..i was afraid to look it up given subject matter then Susan Collins..it would burn into my memory.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That must be a Canadian thing..i was afraid to look it up given subject matter then Susan Collins..it would burn into my memory.


No, a term for an armor-piercing arrowhead. I was having fun with homonyms.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No, a term for an armor-piercing arrowhead. I was having fun with homonyms.


And a quivering Susan Collins? Glad I missed the 'point'!


----------



## printer (Feb 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> And a quivering Susan Collins? Glad I missed the 'point'!


Well then here you go.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> And a quivering Susan Collins? Glad I missed the 'point'!


Or the shaft!


----------



## printer (Feb 20, 2022)

*Fox News Backs Down on Hillary Spying Claims*
Left-wing media analysts have noted an abrupt change in Fox News coverage of special counsel John Durham's court filing alleging Hillary Clinton campaign ties to "exploiting" access to internet data in "gathering derogatory information about Donald Trump."

Both Mediaite and CNN noted Fox News now gives scant attention to claims Hillary Clinton's campaign "spied" on Trump.

The media critics say Fox's change came after Hillary Clinton's New York State Democratic Convention speech Thursday where she alluded to a potential lawsuit against conservative media, suggesting they had violated a legal standard to prove libel: "actual malice."

Clinton, denouncing the coverage of Durham's Feb. 11 court filing, claimed Fox News was "getting awfully close to actual malice."

Durham's legal filing never accuses Hillary Clinton herself of spying or wiretapping the Trump campaign or the Trump White House.

But the special counsel does make clear her campaign lawyer Michael Sussmannn, who has ties to high-tech firm, sought to monitor the internet traffic of the Trump campaign, Donald Trump's personal residence in Trump Tower, and the White House.

Still, Hillary Clinton's threat of a lawsuit might have effectively chilled media reports on Durham's allegations that her campaign spied on the Trump campaign.

False claims – including those made in the Steele dossier that was partially funded by the DNC and Hillary Clinton's campaign – promoted the idea Trump's campaign had secret ties to Russian agents. These allegations were used as the pretext for an FBI counter-intelligence probe of Trump and his campaign.

Several federal probes, including that of special counsel Robert Mueller, found no evidence Trump or his campaign colluded with the Russians during the 2016 presidential campaign.

"Fox leads the charge with accusations against me, counting on their audience to fall for it again," Clinton told New York Democrats in her speech. "And, as an aside, they're getting awfully close to actual malice in their attacks."

Sussmann has moved to dismiss Durham's charges against him, including the charge he lied to the FBI when he approached the bureau to an open a probe on Trump. Sussmann falsely told the FBI he was not working for the Clinton campaign.

Sussmann had indeed been on the payroll of the Clinton campaign.

CNN's far-left media critic Oliver Darcy suggested "it is a strong possibility" that Fox News has been backing down from its Clinton coverage.

Darcy cited Clinton spokesman Nick Merrill who told him: "They went too far with their bulls**t coverage about 'spying' over the last week, so have retreated."

Darcy and CNN led efforts to have President Trump deplatformed from Twitter and have since called for the deplatforming of competing conservative cable channels like Fox News, Newsmax, and OANN.

But Fox News' Sean Hannity briefly broke from the network's silence on the Durham allegation Thursday night after Clinton's speech and Durham's latest motion, as Mediaite noted.

"It's called news," Hannity said. "Hillary, we invite you to bring it on. It's from a legal filing we quoted exactly from the filing that was put in federal court."

The phrase "actual malice" has been in the news because of Sarah Palin's defamation lawsuit against The New York Times, where a federal judge dismissed the case, saying the former Alaska governor had failed to meet the libel standard.








Fox News Backs Down on Hillary Spying Claims


Left-wing media analysts have noted an abrupt change in Fox News coverage of special counsel John Durham's court filing alleging Hillary Clinton campaign ties to "exploiting" access to internet data in "gathering derogatory information about Donald Trump."




www.newsmax.com


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 20, 2022)

printer said:


> Several federal probes, including that of special counsel Robert Mueller, found no evidence Trump or his campaign colluded with the Russians during the 2016 presidential campaign.


lol fucking newsmax.

What would you call the data on American citizens that Trump was given by the RNC being handed over to the Russian military? 




It is just selling more 'cant trust government' trolling. When no, it is you can't trust the propaganda that the channels like Fox, OANN, and Newsmax push.


----------



## printer (Feb 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol fucking newsmax.
> 
> What would you call the data on American citizens that Trump was given by the RNC being handed over to the Russian military?
> 
> ...


That is just polling data. Not like they were coordinating strategy. Nothing you can convict anyone of. 

That is their view on things. Even when they are telling the whole truth their readership complain of them selling out. Funny place Newsmax. At least I have read articles (not written by Newsmax) which I never would have seen other places. Think they post those to rile up their readership. Get them worked up and then they complain and spew stuff in the comment section. And the more times they come back the more NM makes from their advertisers.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 20, 2022)

printer said:


> That is just polling data. Not like they were coordinating strategy. Nothing you can convict anyone of.


Whoopsie. Trump's campaign manager discussing strategy for winning midwestern state with a Russian spy is not just polling data.





printer said:


> That is their view on things. Even when they are telling the whole truth their readership complain of them selling out. Funny place Newsmax. At least I have read articles (not written by Newsmax) which I never would have seen other places. Think they post those to rile up their readership. Get them worked up and then they complain and spew stuff in the comment section. And the more times they come back the more NM makes from their advertisers.


Yeah because they are cherry picking propagandist that are trying like hell to hide Republican foreign collusion to win American elections.

I really don't buy that those are not trolls (foreign and domestic) in their comment sections. Sure there is a hefty mix of useful idiots, but ones that are so indistinguishable from paid trolls that it really stops mattering.


----------



## printer (Feb 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Whoopsie. Trump's campaign manager discussing strategy for winning midwestern state with a Russian spy is not just polling data.
> 
> View attachment 5089199
> 
> ...


Sure there are trolls there, heck, you can call me a troll. Sometimes you just need to call out shit. Doubt many would be getting paid for it though. I would like to know where to sign up for it.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 21, 2022)

printer said:


> Sure there are trolls there, heck, you can call me a troll. Sometimes you just need to call out shit. Doubt many would be getting paid for it though. I would like to know where to sign up for it.


Im sure there is some nazi Proud Boy group, or bible camp that you could find.

I doubt that there are many 'people' even posting there for them to not mostly be paid trolls on that comment section.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2022)

printer said:


> Sure there are trolls there, heck, you can call me a troll. Sometimes you just need to call out shit. Doubt many would be getting paid for it though. I would like to know where to sign up for it.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Cyber_Command

these guys need to be doing a lot more, we need to be doing some competitive recruiting, and have whole facilities that do nothing but bombard russian news sites and social media sites nonstop with the truth...if the russian people are exposed to the truth, nonstop, maybe they'll do our work for us?
tell them about all the stolen money, while they're barely earning enough to survive... the misinformation campaigns into other countries elections, all engineered to keep pootin' and his oligarchs in power, and in money...how those other people aren't a threat to russia, they're peaceful people who just want the russians to fuck off and leave them alone, and that their only real offense is possesing something pootin' wants as his own...

we could also be preparing small powerful portable radio stations, with some hardened security, to distribute to allies that are under constant russian cyber attacks, to help fight back the disheartening lies and propaganda russia pumps at them nonstop...

the real solution to this problem would be a coordinated attack on putin himself, and all his oligarchs at the same time, cut the head off of the russian bear, and let it trash itself to death, it might be bloody, but it would be over quickly


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 21, 2022)

Launch Day - *sad trombone sound 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495614501529522178


----------



## mooray (Feb 21, 2022)

Putin will tell him when the launch day is, then they will both look at the moon and romanticize about each other.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 21, 2022)

Meanwhile at Truth Social …..


----------



## printer (Feb 21, 2022)

*GOP critics of Trump to gather in DC to offer CPAC 'counterprogramming'*
Anti-Trump conservatives are set to attend a summit on Feb. 26 and Feb. 27 hosted by Principles First, an organization that describes itself as “a grassroots effort to rediscover and champion principles in the 21st century.”

The summit, according to the group, will focus on “conservatism's meaning & the path to a more principled future for our country” through panels, speeches, networking and discussions concerning “the meaning of conservatism today and the future of our movement.”

Attendees will include conservatives, independents, thought leaders and grassroots activists, according to the organization. Reps. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) and Adam Kinzinger (R-Ill.) are both slated to speak.

Their appearances will be roughly three weeks after the Republican National Committee voted to censure them for their criticisms of Trump and participation in the House select committee’s investigation of the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol. Cheney and Kinzinger are the only two Republicans serving on the panel.

Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger (R), Georgia Lt. Gov. Geoff Duncan (R), retired Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman — who was a principal figure in Trump’s first impeachment proceedings — and Capitol Police Officer Harry Dunn — who defended the Capitol on Jan. 6 — will all speak as well.

Republican lawyer Heath Mayo, who founded Principles First for America, told CBS News that this weekend’s event would “certainly be counterprogramming of CPAC,” and give anti-Trump Republicans an opportunity to gather and consider whether they can unite around a candidate for the 2024 presidential election.

“We want to come together in a visual show of support for people who have taken stands for ideas when it hasn't been comfortable,” Mayo told CBS News. “You don't see those folks, yet, in rooms that are energized. But I think the energy is there. We'll see how many folks show up,” he added.

He said he believes a “lane” exists for an anti-Trump candidate in 2024. He specifically named Cheney and Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan (R).
“The party is completely stuck in a rut talking about if the last election is legitimate and if Liz Cheney, Hogan, or someone else is compelling and wants to run, I think a lot of people would listen,” Mayo said.








GOP critics of Trump to gather in DC to offer CPAC ‘counterprogramming’


Republican figures opposed to former President Trump will gather in Washington, D.C., this weekend for an event that has been subbed “counterprogramming” of the Conservative Political Action Confer…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495815094021890051


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495815094021890051
> 
> View attachment 5089747


nice tooth


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

printer said:


> *GOP critics of Trump to gather in DC to offer CPAC 'counterprogramming'*
> Anti-Trump conservatives are set to attend a summit on Feb. 26 and Feb. 27 hosted by Principles First, an organization that describes itself as “a grassroots effort to rediscover and champion principles in the 21st century.”
> 
> The summit, according to the group, will focus on “conservatism's meaning & the path to a more principled future for our country” through panels, speeches, networking and discussions concerning “the meaning of conservatism today and the future of our movement.”
> ...


The schism has begun and they know fat Donnie is going down soon, also they are up against primary season and Trump wants to install lunatics. I don't think they will take control of the party from the base of assholes who now fill it, but it might serve to divide them, Trump will either control the republican party or he will destroy it, provided he doesn't end up in jail too early! If they try him in Georgia before the election it will blow the GOP wide open.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> nice tooth


they pass it back and forth


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2022)

if the democrats can get the fuck off their asses and seize the situation, they could start a dynasty...win these midterms and use the next two years to work on popular problems and issues, and the 24 elections are theirs as well...with 6 years of a democratic house AND senate, they should be able to wipe out the republican party as it now exists, and what will remain will be a lot easier to work with, and a lot more willing to cooperate. no more obstructionist idiocy, no more slapping down good ideas just because they aren't your good ideas, no more support for domestic terrorist and white supremacists...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if the democrats can get the fuck off their asses and seize the situation, they could start a dynasty...win these midterms and use the next two years to work on popular problems and issues, and the 24 elections are theirs as well...with 6 years of a democratic house AND senate, they should be able to wipe out the republican party as it now exists, and what will remain will be a lot easier to work with, and a lot more willing to cooperate. no more obstructionist idiocy, no more slapping down good ideas just because they aren't your good ideas, no more support for domestic terrorist and white supremacists...


The polls say the republicans will take the hose and have a shot at the senate, I think that's sheer fucking appalling considering the Republicans recent history. Here America is fucking near at war with Russia and these assholes were in bed with them and still are IMHO. Remember those republican senators who went to Russia, the NRA types, Trumps contacts, "Russia if you are listening"! I suppose if we went to war with the Russians you'd get a pretty quick stab in the back from your traitors and 5th column militias of assholes.

Well ya know war makes presidents popular and Ukraine could be thrown under the bus for America's future. I figure Joe is itching for payback on Vlad and getting him to do stupid shit like in the Ukraine might be part of it, how else would you kick off cold war2 and sanction Russia into the last fucking century? War would be politically useful for Joe right now and right up to election season, let foxnews and the republicans take Russia's side during a war. Remember what America did to Iran for taking diplomats hostage, they are still doing it to them.

If Vlad wanted the Ukraine he would have taken it while he had his boy in the WH, something is up Vlad's ass and I figure Joe has got the fucker jumping over shit we know nothing about. Ukraine is a hostage IMHO and the hostage might end up sacrificed.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2022)

Republicans just released a 2022 platform calling to raise taxes on the bottom half of income-earners in America. This is the SAME party that passed permanent tax cuts for billionaires and the largest corporations.


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 22, 2022)

Typical ruling-class move: deflect all costs from the corporation / primary at every opportunity (“creators aren’t *supposed* to pay taxes”) settling them on the servants themselves, or on state/federal government - can’t have a demoralized, commoditized, expendable, exploitable servant class without it. After all, it can’t be CHATTEL slavery if you refuse to take care of them…right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Republicans just released a 2022 platform calling to raise taxes on the bottom half of income-earners in America. This is the SAME party that passed permanent tax cuts for billionaires and the largest corporations.


Remember, facts don't matter to their voters, so there's nothing new about these people screwing themselves at the polls. Think it matters to a typical Trumper, or someone who would vote for Louie Gohmert?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2022)

Missouri’s top newspaper blasts Trumper Senator Josh Hawley, accusing him of providing “aid and comfort” to Russia, “raising his fist” in support of Trump’s January 6 attack, and stoking the “Hawley trinity: insurrection, racism, & appeasement.”


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Typical ruling-class move: deflect all costs from the corporation / primary at every opportunity (“creators aren’t *supposed* to pay taxes”) settling them on the servants themselves, or on state/federal government - can’t have a demoralized, commoditized, expendable, exploitable servant class without it. After all, it can’t be CHATTEL slavery if you refuse to take care of them…right?


"The civil war was not necessary to end slavery. It would have gone away all on its own"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 22, 2022)

so our republican dumbass governor, instead of raising wages or adding any benefits to teacher pay to attract new teachers, decides that we'll just let fucking morons with agendas teach kids, for up to three years....holy motherfucking shit, they're going to be facing law suit after lawsuit...uneducated fuck faces volunteering to push personal agendas on kids...this couldn't be a worse idea unless they advertised it in Pedophilia Today magazine...
or the russian troll opportunity newsletter
https://newschannel9.com/news/local/tennessee-bill-would-allow-temporary-permits-for-not-just-teachers-to-teach-most-courses-education-usa-news-bill-lee-employment-labor-shortages


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

*Steve Schmidt On Rick Scott’s GOP Agenda: Just A 'Laundry List Of Grievances'*





“This document is just a laundry list of grievances and nonsense,” says Steve Schmidt on Sen. Rick Scott’s 11-Point Plan to Rescue America. “It’s not a blueprint for anything other than to titillate Fox News viewers.”


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Meanwhile at Truth Social …..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089579


Jesus take the wheel lol


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 22, 2022)

Here's your Trump, uncensored









Trump news – live: State Department has ‘no words’ after ex-president praises Putin’s attack on Ukraine


Follow latest updates here




news.google.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

i'm ashamed that this guy was a Marine...and i imagine the marines aren't too happy about him advertising it, either...at least i would hope so
trans rights are the source of all problems....everyone whose a homophobic, misogynist, racist knows it... 
https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/2022/feb/21/jd-vance/jd-vance-says-transgender-rights-drives-looming-co/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Here's your Trump, uncensored
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would anyone be surprised that a failed wanna be dictator admires and supports a real dictator? they're both fucking pieces of shit


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2022)

Bedfellows.
*Alabama House Votes to Allow Concealed Handguns Without Permit*
The Alabama House of Representatives on Tuesday approved legislation ending the requirement for a person to get a permit in order to carry a concealed handgun in public.

Lawmakers voted 65-37 for the bill after Republicans in the chamber limited debate to two hours. The bill now moves to the Alabama Senate.

Gun rights advocates have championed the proposal they call “constitutional carry," arguing that people should not have to get a permit, which requires a background check and paying a fee, to carry a handgun they legally own. Many state sheriffs and other law enforcement officials have opposed the legislation, arguing the permits provide a crucial tool to combat crime and enhance public safety.

This bill does not change who can and cannot carry a gun. The people that are prohibited now, will still be prohibited," Republican Rep. Shane Stringer of Citronelle said of his bill.

Stringer, a former police chief and former captain in the Mobile County sheriff's office, disputed arguments that the permits enhance public safety. “The fact of the matter is, criminals don’t obey laws. This $20 piece of plastic, a permit, is not going to stop an evil person from committing a crime or doing wrong, and it will not protect our law enforcement from getting hurt or killed."

Alabama currently requires people to get a concealed carry permit, which requires a yearly background check, to carry a handgun under their clothes or in a purse or bag when they go in public. The bill would do away with the requirement, but people could still choose to get a permit if they wanted. It would also do away with the current requirement for people without concealed carry permits to keep handguns unloaded and secured when driving.








Alabama House Votes to Allow Concealed Handguns Without Permit


The Alabama House of Representatives on Tuesday approved legislation ending the requirement for a person to get a permit in order to carry a concealed handgun in public.Lawmakers voted 65-37 for the bill after Republicans in the chamber limited debate to two hours. The bill...




www.newsmax.com





*Noem, South Dakota Republicans Take Aim at Abortion Pills*
Gov. Kristi Noem’s proposal to make South Dakota one of the hardest places in the country to get abortion pills gained support Tuesday from Republican House lawmakers, even though a federal judge has halted a similar state rule from taking effect.

Every Republican on the House Health and Human Services committee voted to advance the bill for a vote in the full chamber this week. It would require women seeking an abortion to make three separate trips to a doctor in order to take abortion pills. Women in South Dakota can currently get both drugs in the two-dose regimen during a single visit and take the second dose at home.

A federal judge this month granted a preliminary injunction against a similar rule that Noem pushed through in an executive order. Planned Parenthood, which operates the state's only clinic that regularly provides abortion services, sued the state, arguing it was an unconstitutional violation of abortion rights and would have made it practically impossible for the clinic to provide any medicine-induced abortions.

U.S. District Judge Karen Schreier, who was appointed under former President Bill Clinton, wrote in her order that the rule “likely imposes an undue burden on Planned Parenthood and its patients’ right to seek an abortion.” However, Noem has appealed her order to a higher court.

The governor's office acknowledged that most of the proposal is tied up in federal court and put a clause in the bill that stipulates most of it wouldn't take effect until the court battle is resolved.








Noem, South Dakota Republicans Take Aim at Abortion Pills


Gov. Kristi Noem's proposal to make South Dakota one of the hardest places in the country to get abortion pills gained support Tuesday from Republican House lawmakers, even though a federal judge has halted a similar state rule from taking effect.Every Republican on the...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so our republican dumbass governor, instead of raising wages or adding any benefits to teacher pay to attract new teachers, decides that we'll just let fucking morons with agendas teach kids, for up to three years....holy motherfucking shit, they're going to be facing law suit after lawsuit...uneducated fuck faces volunteering to push personal agendas on kids...this couldn't be a worse idea unless they advertised it in Pedophilia Today magazine...
> or the russian troll opportunity newsletter
> https://newschannel9.com/news/local/tennessee-bill-would-allow-temporary-permits-for-not-just-teachers-to-teach-most-courses-education-usa-news-bill-lee-employment-labor-shortages


And yet the 14 Red refuse to use those Billions because it came from Joe Rob's American Rescue Plan.

Your Governor is holding you hostage, Roger.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 23, 2022)

If you haven't figured it out yet, the GOP are working towards crashing things on purpose in the hopes of gaining control from the ashes and creating a country with their rules, what a hell hole that would be.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> If you haven't figured it out yet, the GOP are working towards crashing things on purpose in the hopes of gaining control from the ashes and creating a country with their rules, what a hell hole that would be.


So similar to creating a war between blacks, hiding in a cave until it blows over then whitey will be supreme? Wasn't that what Manson's thought process was too?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> And yet the 14 Red refuse to use those Billions because it came from Joe Rob's American Rescue Plan.
> 
> Your Governor is holding you hostage, Roger.


he has been since he was elected...half the country at least has been held hostage by this idiot and others just like him...Democrats HAVE to get the fuck up and vote, in every election, and get these fuckers out of power


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

printer said:


> Bedfellows.
> *Alabama House Votes to Allow Concealed Handguns Without Permit*
> The Alabama House of Representatives on Tuesday approved legislation ending the requirement for a person to get a permit in order to carry a concealed handgun in public.
> 
> ...


and noem will keep appealing it to higher and higher courts until they get to the trump council that replaced the supreme court, who will support her fascism whole heartedly and use it as stepping stone to allow other regressive state governments to remove the rights of women to determine their own fates...


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm ashamed that this guy was a Marine...and i imagine the marines aren't too happy about him advertising it, either...at least i would hope so
> trans rights are the source of all problems....everyone whose a homophobic, misogynist, racist knows it...
> https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/2022/feb/21/jd-vance/jd-vance-says-transgender-rights-drives-looming-co/


Trans rights? I thought women being ‘disobedient’, and ‘talking back to their ‘protectors’ ‘, was the unforgivable republican sin…along with allowing African slaves to “escape” the lifelong indenture of their complexion.

And the word out of Alabama is *good* news for anyone looking for an extra excuse to *never* cross that state line again. I don’t need it. I’ve never been anywhere as haunted, as blood-drenched, still vibrating to the screams of the dead, as Alabama. I can only imagine that Mississippi and Louisiana are worse…but I have no desire to find out for sure: Alabama’s bad enough.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

insane bastards elect insane bastards, and you better count on insane bastards showing up to vote...so sane people have to show up in even greater numbers, at EVERY ELECTION, to counter the insane bastards who live to vote for insanity...your vote does count. it always has.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 23, 2022)

Greg Abbot has officially directed Family and Protective Services to begin investigating all trans children in Texas and prosecuting their parents as child abusers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Greg Abbot has officially directed Family and Protective Services to begin investigating all trans children in Texas and prosecuting their parents as child abusers.


hate to say it, but that's true......the screwed up thing is he's also running for re-election to this year.......smh


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 23, 2022)

Here's the story, sad as it is









Texas Gov. Greg Abbott begins gruesome persecution of trans children and their parents | Boing Boing


Texas Governor Greg Abbott has ordered Family and Protective Services to investigate all trans children in Texas and their parents. Threatening criminal action, Abbot is demanding teachers, doctors…




boingboing.net


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

and this numb nut is trying to get back in office again....but









Whistleblowers say Ken Paxton is misleading Texans about his bribery and abuse-of-office allegations


The whistleblowers made their first statement about Paxton’s decision to fire them since filing a lawsuit against the attorney general.




www.texastribune.org





and you'll never guess who's backing him......smh


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 23, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Here's the story, sad as it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its hard to guess who id assassinate first, Abbot, that cunt from Florida, or that other cunt from Florida. As John Stewart called it, the vestigal appendige of America


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Here's the story, sad as it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is......very sad indeed.......these guys platforms are actually despicable....blaming CRT, the border on Biden, immigration stuff, and a lot of other bs, i've been hearing and seeing...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Its hard to guess who id assassinate first, Abbot, that cunt from Florida, or that other cunt from Florida. As John Stewart called it, the vestigal appendige of America


go for abbot...i don't mind....he's in a wheelchair, just rolling him down a hill on fire.....


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 23, 2022)

Its unpossible to diagnose this man with normal identity 









Trump doubles down on Putin commentary as he’s blasted for ‘insane’ ‘adulation’


Comments are Trump’s latest to draw accusations of Russian favouritism




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 23, 2022)

I've never wished for a black man to die from a "grabber" till now. Clarence Thomas will go down in history as the greatest race hater ever. EVER!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Its unpossible to diagnose this man with normal identity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't get me to guessing buddy.......he's a moron as far as i'm concerned


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 23, 2022)

The former chief of Texas’s power grid testified today that Greg Abbott *instructed* officials to charge the maximum amount for power during the winter storm. Texans still owe $3.4 billion.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he has been since he was elected...half the country at least has been held hostage by this idiot and others just like him...Democrats HAVE to get the fuck up and vote, in every election, and get these fuckers out of power


Presidential they show; midterms not so much..but with mail ballots just sitting right in front of you? you just might fill it out.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Its unpossible to diagnose this man with normal identity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he straddled the fence nicely..compliments Putin then in the same breath, says it would've never happened if he still president.

So which is Putin? Genius or Trumps Bitch Boi since Putin's so fearful of him?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The former chief of Texas’s power grid testified today that Greg Abbott *instructed* officials to charge the maximum amount for power during the winter storm. Texans still owe $3.4 billion.


oh yeah....that's true....and there is another one too......think Bryan Tyler Cohen found it......when abbott or ab-shit sign that law that power grids must winterize, he made a loop hole for the ng gas people, saying if the don't say they're critcal infastructor they don't have too, and he got a million dollar donation from one of the companies that made 2.4 billion when that freeze happened....ck it out..


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Well he straddled the fence nicely..compliments Putin then in the same breath, says it would've never happened if he still president.
> 
> So which is Putin? Genius or Trumps Bitch Boi since Putin's so fearful of him?


i think the bitch boot is on the other foot. That man adored Vladolf.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The former chief of Texas’s power grid testified today that Greg Abbott *instructed* officials to charge the maximum amount for power during the winter storm. Texans still owe $3.4 billion.


And to this date, that is all their Governor has done for his citizens- charge them more; didn't lift a finger for Infrastructure..Texans know they're responsible for this bill too especially when they Succeed. Good luck with that!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh yeah....that's true....and there is another one too......think Bryan Tyler Cohen found it......when abbott or ab-shit sign that law that power grids must winterize, he made a loop hole for the ng gas people, saying if the don't say they're critcal infastructor they don't have too, and he got a million dollar donation from one of the companies that made 2.4 billion when that freeze happened....ck it out..


So they click their gas heels three times and they're not critical infrastructure..kind of like water..you don't really need it..every appliance they have and some heating IS GAS.

Sure hope climate changes Arctic Wave doesn't hit them or they'll be peeling dead folks off their lounge chair like last year.

I knew Abbott didn't do anything but not the loophole for NG AND THE $1M donation..so neat and complete good ole boy network of cheating as many as possible.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> i think the bitch boot is on the other foot. That man adored Vladolf.


Only he can stop Vlad.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> So they click their gas heels three times and they're not critical infrastructure..kind of like water..you don't really need it..every appliance they have and some heating IS GAS.
> 
> Sure hope climate changes Arctic Wave doesn't hit them or they'll be peeling dead folks off their lounge chair like last year.


this is one of the reason's why i hope Beto takes him out, in the elections


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> go for abbot...i don't mind....he's in a wheelchair, just rolling him down a hill on fire.....


Or off a cliff?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Or off a cliff?


that would work too.......Abbott right now has 2 other against him in the GOP down here, so that part should be interesting, who ever wins there, goes against Beto.......


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2022)

*Cruz says he will lift hold on Biden nominees*
Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) on Wednesday announced he would lift his hold on President Biden’s State Department nominees amid news the administration planned to allow sanctions on the company behind Russia’s Nord Stream 2 gas pipeline to move forward. 

“President Biden made the right decision today. Allowing Putin's Nord Stream 2 to come online would have created multiple, cascading, and acute security crises for the United States and our European allies for generations to come,” Cruz said in a statement. “Today's announcement is critical to preventing such scenarios.” 

Cruz had delayed dozens of Biden nominees for posts at the State Department over the administration’s decision to waive congressionally mandated sanctions on Nord Stream 2 AG, the company behind the controversial pipeline that would carry natural gas from Russia to Germany.

Shortly after Cruz issued the statement, Biden announced that he had ordered sanctions on Nord Stream 2 AG and its corporate officers.

“These steps are another piece of our initial tranche of sanctions in response to Russia’s actions in Ukraine,” Biden said in a statement released by the White House. “As I have made clear, we will not hesitate to take further steps if Russia continues to escalate.” 

The development means that the Senate will be able to quickly move to confirm nominees who had been stalled when it returns to Washington. 

Germany on Tuesday halted certification of the pipeline project, which was still going through the regulatory process, as part of its response to a renewed Russian invasion of Ukraine. 








Cruz says he will lift hold on Biden nominees


Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) on Wednesday announced he would lift his hold on President Biden’s State Department nominees amid news the administration planned to allow sanctions on the company behind Ru…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The former chief of Texas’s power grid testified today that Greg Abbott *instructed* officials to charge the maximum amount for power during the winter storm. Texans still owe $3.4 billion.


As if mere facts mattered! They can't fuck these morons enough to lose their support, the brown folks might get some then.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

printer said:


> *Cruz says he will lift hold on Biden nominees*
> Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) on Wednesday announced he would lift his hold on President Biden’s State Department nominees amid news the administration planned to allow sanctions on the company behind Russia’s Nord Stream 2 gas pipeline to move forward.
> 
> “President Biden made the right decision today. Allowing Putin's Nord Stream 2 to come online would have created multiple, cascading, and acute security crises for the United States and our European allies for generations to come,” Cruz said in a statement. “Today's announcement is critical to preventing such scenarios.”
> ...


FUCK YOU TED CRUZ, NO ONE NEEDS OR WANTS YOUR APPROVAL....cocksucking scumbag obstructionist piece of shit


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> FUCK YOU TED CRUZ, NO NE NEEDS OR WANTS YOUR APPROVAL....cocksucking scumbag obstructionist piece of shit


It needs to be said twice


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 23, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Here's the story, sad as it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a huge story and is getting hardly any play.

Parents who support their children are abusers? What the fuck? The people who support this shit are the same ones worried about their child learning about racial inequity, so that just about says it all.


----------



## mooray (Feb 23, 2022)

Sure, we'll give you that as child abuse, if you give us indoctrination as child abuse.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 23, 2022)

mooray said:


> Sure, we'll give you that as child abuse, if you give us indoctrination as child abuse.


It’s fucking draconian.


----------



## mooray (Feb 23, 2022)

It's all hate driven. The opposite of what the bible has been teaching these fuckers for their entire lives. It's never been so easy for the average atheist to be a better christian than the average chrsitian.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 23, 2022)

mooray said:


> It's all hate driven. The opposite of what the bible has been teaching these fuckers for their entire lives. It's never been so easy for the average atheist to be a better christian than the average chrsitian.


If we’re wrong, I hope Saint Peter feels the same.


----------



## mooray (Feb 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If we’re wrong, I hope Saint Peter feels the same.


That's the number one red flag of any scammer, hurry up and buy my thing before you suffer some disproportionately horrific consequence. The most humble and humane person ever will dissolve your teeth for eternity for hurting his feelings? Yeahhhhh maybe not.


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

*Sidney Powell must comply with nonmonetary sanctions, court rules*
A federal appeals court on Thursday ruled that Sidney Powell and other attorneys who unsuccessfully sued to block President Biden’s 2020 electoral win in Michigan must comply with nonmonetary sanctions imposed by a federal judge. 

The ruling rebuffed a request from the group of six pro-Trump lawyers who had asked the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 6th Circuit to pause enforcement of a Detroit-based federal judge’s sanctions determination ahead of a Friday deadline. 

In a brief order, a three-judge appellate panel blasted the attorneys for failing to seek relief directly from U.S. District Judge Linda Parker, who imposed the penalties in August, and for dragging their feet before filing their 6th Circuit motion.

“They waited more than two months to seek a stay, knowing the February 25 deadline was imminent,” the panel wrote.

Parker’s August ruling ordered the lawyers to complete at least 12 hours of legal education as part of their punishment for filing a lawsuit targeting Michigan’s voting results, which Parker said represented “a historic and profound abuse of the judicial process.”

The Michigan-based suit on behalf of Trump accused public officials of illegally manipulating ballots in order to assist Biden in getting elected and sought to decertify Michigan's vote count.

The attorneys involved in the litigation were also ordered to pay $175,000 in legal fees, though Parker agreed to pause enforcement of the payments while appeals play out. 

Those costs were ordered to be divided equally among the nine sanctioned attorneys, who included Powell and Lin Wood, two of the more prominent promoters of former President Trump’s false claims about the 2020 election results being tainted by widespread voter fraud and irregularities. 

Wood and two other sanctioned attorneys were not parties to the matter that was ruled on Thursday by the 6th Circuit.








Sidney Powell must comply with nonmonetary sanctions, court rules


A federal appeals court on Thursday ruled that Sidney Powell and other attorneys who unsuccessfully sued to block President Biden’s 2020 electoral win in Michigan must comply with nonmonetary sanct…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As if mere facts mattered! They can't fuck these morons enough to lose their support, the brown folks might get some then.


The sad truth is, a lot of the brown skinned folks did vote for Trumpf and associates. They bought the macho line of bullshit.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s fucking draconian.


It's Texas. Just when you think a state can't top itself, it does.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> The sad truth is, a lot of the brown skinned folks did vote for Trumpf and associates. They bought the macho line of bullshit.


Because they come from countries with people in charge that are like that.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> The sad truth is, a lot of the brown skinned folks did vote for Trumpf and associates. They bought the macho line of bullshit.


I keep hearing that. Trump got 30% of the Latino vote and 20% of the Black vote in 2020. It doesn't seem to me that "a lot" is an accurate description. I mean, if you tote up the raw numbers it might sound like a lot. It's also not even close to what Shrub got. Shrub got 56% of Hispanic vote in 2004. That is the kind of number I'd call a lot.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I keep hearing that. Trump got 30% of the Latino vote and 20% of the Black vote in 2020. It doesn't seem to me that "a lot" is an accurate description. I mean, if you tote up the raw numbers it might sound like a lot. It's also not even close to what Shrub got. Shrub got 56% of Hispanic vote in 2004. That is the kind of number I'd call a lot.


You have a good point. He got more than the first time around. (which is crazy to me)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2022)

injinji said:


> You have a good point. He got more than the first time around. (which is crazy to me)


stupidity knows no boundaries...no matter where you go, there's always at least one village idiot...actually, there's usually a village full of idiots, and one smart person...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> stupidity knows no boundaries...no matter where you go, there's always at least one village idiot...actually, there's usually a village full of idiots, and one smart person... who’s fixing to leave.


Fify


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 25, 2022)

Oh, this would be ironically funny if it wasn't true. But it is.

_So Sen. Rick Scott, R-Fla., who leads the Senate Republican campaign arm, released his own "11-point plan to rescue America" that calls to raise taxes on millions of poor families and other right-wing priorities. The plan also calls to sunset civil rights laws, eliminate the Education Department, declare that there are only two genders, and build former President Donald Trump's border wall._









Rick Scott shows why McConnell didn’t want to release GOP platform


Backlash to Scott's plan demonstrates why McConnell was smart not to say GOP positions out loud before election.




www.salon.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5092071


Asylum is more like it, Ukraine will need a new puppet leader, or maybe he can do propaganda broadcasts for RT. His current perch in America is getting kinda hot and flying off the Russia would be a real good idea, Vlad's got fuck all to lose now and besides he can humiliate America for the amusement the world's idiots.

Best case scenario IMHO, the traitor running off to his master in Moscow while the republicans are left holding the bag, divided with shit on their faces as we enter cold war 2 with Russia. Of course facts don't matter to the average republican voter and neither does patriotism, treason, corruption, democracy or love of the truth. However it might make a difference to other Americans, many of them in the middle politically, they are racists, but haven't been driven mad by it so much that they will fuck themselves too badly, unlike the republicans.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 25, 2022)

Why the fuck is it so hard for me to access this site?
You fucking with me @rollitup? Get your endgame done you coward.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 25, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Oh, this would be ironically funny if it wasn't true. But it is.
> 
> _So Sen. Rick Scott, R-Fla., who leads the Senate Republican campaign arm, released his own "11-point plan to rescue America" that calls to raise taxes on millions of poor families and other right-wing priorities. The plan also calls to sunset civil rights laws, eliminate the Education Department, declare that there are only two genders, and build former President Donald Trump's border wall._
> 
> ...


the weirdest thing is he wants something like all laws to expire in 5 years and then have to be re-passed if they "worked". DC is a clusterfuck already, could you imagine that every 5 yrs?? lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 25, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Why the fuck is it so hard for me to access this site?
> You fucking with me @rollitup? Get your endgame done you coward.


I guess it must be stormy weather.


----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Why the fuck is it so hard for me to access this site?
> You fucking with me @rollitup? Get your endgame done you coward.


Putin has his cyber guys trained onto this forum as it has a massive influence on the world. I had a little trouble connecting as well as another site. I recall years ago when my teenage niece had trouble connecting and she could not understand why it was happening. "It should just work." Whereas it really amazes me that it all does.


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> the weirdest thing is he wants something like all laws to expire in 5 years and then have to be re-passed if they "worked". DC is a clusterfuck already, could you imagine that every 5 yrs?? lol


they can already review any law seems to not be achieving it's intended result...they don't need to make a huge cluster fuck out of the whole process...pardon me, a HUGER cluster fuck...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2022)

printer said:


> Putin has his cyber guys trained onto this forum as it has a massive influence on the world. I had a little trouble connecting as well as another site. I recall years ago when my teenage niece had trouble connecting and she could not understand why it was happening. "It should just work." Whereas it really amazes me that it all does.


i'm not having any trouble...but the first thing that pops into my head is me getting up on September 11th 2001, and not being able to get online due to the as yet unknown to me attack on the world trade center and pentagon...i was cussing the cable company up one side and down the other till i turned on the tv...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/feb/26/republican-congresswoman-marjorie-taylor-greene-cpac

"On Saturday, Greene sought to defend her appearance at AFPAC. She told CBS News: “I went to talk to them about America First policies and I talked to them about what’s important for our country going forward.

“Now, in regards to Russia, Putin is a murderer and he should never have invaded Ukraine. What he is doing is completely wrong. I stand with our Nato member allies and I’m completely against this war. Everything that he’s doing is wrong. He’s killing people over and over so I’m staunchly against it and I’m staunchly against Vladimir Putin and his invasion of Ukraine.”

Asked if she endorses Fuentes’s views, Taylor Greene claimed: “I don’t know what his views are.”

Told that he is a white nationalist, she said: “I do not endorse those views.”"

this miserable cunt has to go...i don't usually refer to women as cunts, but if the gaping, oozing, diseased orifice fits.....
she is a walking advertisement for racism and the white supremacist "movement"....the people of Georgia should all be fucking ashamed that they elected this foul fucking piece of shit....


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497535162485071872


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 27, 2022)

injinji said:


>


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497535162485071872


“Do you know who I am?”
Back away from the rattler…back away slow


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

topcat said:


>


You can see the effect that white Christian freedom fighters with guns standing up to tyranny is having on the GOP base, it's tying the fuckers in knots! Trump and Tucker have both feet in their mouths and the Trumper wing is running for cover. Moscow Mitch won't want his nick name mentioned again either, so he's gonna be on the right side of history and watch his political enemies and Trump die on Vlad's hill!


----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2022)

I wonder what Dana Rohrabacher is doing. He was Pootin poontang for years before he lost his seat to a Democrat. He should be investigated.

Dana Rohrabacher - Wikipedia


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

This is good!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GOP Struggles To Find Right Message On Russia As Trump Calls Putin ‘Smart’*





Republicans in Washington are trying to counter Russian aggression as Donald Trump calls Putin ‘smart’ and other world leaders ‘dumb.’ MSNBC Political Analysts Jennifer Rubin and Matthew Dowd joined American Voices with Alicia Menendez to discuss the danger of touting Kremlin talking points.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

i wonder if there is any way to get the EU and NATO to refuse to negotiate with republican representatives after the republicans threw Ukraine, the EU and NATO under the bus...it must be extremely distasteful for any decent person to have to work with republicans who openly support the dictators who are actively trying to destroy their neighbors.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder if there is any way to get the EU and NATO to refuse to negotiate with republican representatives after the republicans threw Ukraine, the EU and NATO under the bus...it must be extremely distasteful for any decent person to have to work with republicans who openly support the dictators who are actively trying to destroy their neighbors.


Unlikely. Neither organization has agency in national matters.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Unlikely. Neither organization has agency in national matters.


yeah, i know, was just fantasizing about a sane world where people who fuck other people over get what they have coming, and don't have a maze of legal bullshit, mostly of their own making, to hide their offensive fuckery behind


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, i know, was just fantasizing about a sane world where people who fuck other people over get what they have coming, and don't have a maze of legal bullshit, mostly of their own making, to hide their offensive fuckery behind


I think that these particular malefactors are all ours.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think that these particular malefactors are all ours.


oh i was talking about the republicans and trump as much as putin


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh i was talking about the republicans and trump as much as putin


While I see the connection, “who has to man the broom” ends up us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder if there is any way to get the EU and NATO to refuse to negotiate with republican representatives after the republicans threw Ukraine, the EU and NATO under the bus...it must be extremely distasteful for any decent person to have to work with republicans who openly support the dictators who are actively trying to destroy their neighbors.


Democrats should continue to wear masks, only this time tell the press it's because of the stench of working with republican pigs. The German term schweinhund comes to mind, run with the pigs and you smell like them. Anybody carrying water for Vlad in the US congress needs to be put on the spot and make that spot hot! White Christians with guns and guts fighting for freedom resonates deeply with their base and will divide them, especially the radical ones. I'll bet even Trump will Throw Vlad under the bus and I wonder what would happen then?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Democrats should continue to wear masks, only this time tell the press it's because of the stench of working with republican pigs. The German term schweinhund comes to mind, run with the pigs and you smell like them. Anybody carrying water for Vlad in the US congress needs to be put on the spot and make that spot hot! White Christians with guns and guts fighting for freedom resonates deeply with their base and will divide them, especially the radical ones. I'll bet even Trump will Throw Vlad under the bus and I wonder what would happen then?


I drink hard, but damn.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> While I see the connection, “who has to man the broom” ends up us.


some messes are worth cleaning up


----------



## topcat (Feb 28, 2022)

Separated at birth? John Kennedy (R) Loserana


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Rubio Says Trump Was 'Sarcastic' When Calling Putin a 'Genius'*
Former President Donald Trump was being "sarcastic" when he referred to Russian President Vladimir Putin as a "genius," Sen. Marco Rubio, R-Fla., said Tuesday. 

"I heard that interview," Rubio said during an interview on CNBC's "Squawk Box." "I’m not going off the press reports. I heard the interview. I didn't hear him say that. I heard what I heard. A guy who was being sarcastic. He was saying, 'Oh, look at this guy, he's a genius, this, that and the other."

Trump came under fire last week after his comments on the Clay Travis and Buck Sexton radio show, on which he referred to Putin as being "savvy" and a "genius."

"The problem is people think Donald Trump is a member of the Council on Foreign Relations," Rubio told CNBC. "He doesn’t talk like that. He doesn't talk like some analyst at a think tank. He doesn't talk like most people in Washington."

Rubio conceded that he does not agree with everything Trump has said about Russia, but pointed out that in the interview, Trump talked about the need for crushing sanctions on Russia. 

Rubio also recalled in 2014 or 2015, asking then-Vice President Joe Biden why the Obama administration wasn't sending defensive weapons to Ukraine, and the answer was "because we're afraid they'll use it and start a bigger and broader conflict."

The senator also pointed out that it was the Obama administration that sent Ukraine blankets and ready-to-eat meals, while the Trump administration started arming and equipping the Ukrainians. 

"If it wasn't for what the Trump administration did and laid the groundwork for, there's no way Ukraine would still be able to hold out today," Rubio said.

The senator also called it "unfortunate" when words are used against people such as Trump.

"It's not just him," Rubio said. "[Former Secretary of State] Mike Pompeo made a comment, but he wasn't calling Putin a genius out of admiration. What he was saying is look, this is a crafty guy, that we have to respect his craftiness because he's an adversary. But somehow that got twisted into somehow Mike Pompeo is pro-Russia when he has a long history of being strong on Putin, going back to when he was in Congress."








Rubio Says Trump Was 'Sarcastic' When Calling Putin a 'Genius'


Former President Donald Trump was being "sarcastic" when he referred to Russian President Vladimir Putin as a "genius," Sen. Marco Rubio insisted Tuesday.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Rubio Says Trump Was 'Sarcastic' When Calling Putin a 'Genius'*
> Former President Donald Trump was being "sarcastic" when he referred to Russian President Vladimir Putin as a "genius," Sen. Marco Rubio, R-Fla., said Tuesday.
> 
> "I heard that interview," Rubio said during an interview on CNBC's "Squawk Box." "I’m not going off the press reports. I heard the interview. I didn't hear him say that. I heard what I heard. A guy who was being sarcastic. He was saying, 'Oh, look at this guy, he's a genius, this, that and the other."
> ...


----------



## injinji (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Rubio Says Trump Was 'Sarcastic' When Calling Putin a 'Genius'*
> Former President Donald Trump was being "sarcastic" when he referred to Russian President Vladimir Putin as a "genius," Sen. Marco Rubio, R-Fla., said Tuesday.
> 
> "I heard that interview," Rubio said during an interview on CNBC's "Squawk Box." "I’m not going off the press reports. I heard the interview. I didn't hear him say that. I heard what I heard. A guy who was being sarcastic. He was saying, 'Oh, look at this guy, he's a genius, this, that and the other."
> ...


Little Marco had better be careful. Aging reality TV starts are mean bitches.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Report: Wisconsin Legislature Should Decertify 2020 Election Results*
The Republican-controlled Wisconsin Legislature could decertify President Joe Biden's electoral victory in the state and choose to change the results of the popular vote, according to a special investigator's report released on Tuesday, WISN reported.

Michael Gableman, a former state Supreme Court justice who oversaw the Republican-backed review, said, "The Legislature should take a very hard look at the option of decertification of the 2020 Wisconsin presidential election."

However, Gableman told a committee gathering that decertifying the election results would not change who is currently the president of the United States.

Joe Biden won Wisconsin by some 21,000 votes.

Gableman's report harshly criticizes the state's election administrators and argues for dismantling Wisconsin's bipartisan election board and limiting mail voting, Politico reported.

He slammed the state board for how it sent absentee ballots to nursing homes and handled their return during the pandemic, even though that procedure was approved at the time by five of the six commissioners on the bipartisan board.

Republicans, however, have since then argued that the decision was illegal.

Gableman also suggested that Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg's Center for Tech and Civic Life's $8.8 million grant to Milwaukee, Madison, Racine, Kenosha and Green Bay constituted election bribery.

Ann Jacobs, the Democratic chair of the Wisconsin Elections Commission, tweeted during the hearing at which the report was released, "WOW — Gableman goes full in crazy conspiracy theory and demands that Wisconsin 'Decertify' the election."

Gableman also urged a political rather than bipartisan body to certify the state’s electors, writing that certification should not be subject to the "whim of the courts," adding that "in the event of widespread contest, the thumb should be on the scale in favor of withholding certification of electors," Channel 3000 reported.

Jacobs called this "a shocking recommendation," stating on Twitter that "phrased another way — it recommends that the popular vote in Wisconsin be merely advisory. And could/would be overridden by a partisan legislature."

The Republican investigation into the Wisconsin election results has cost taxpayers nearly $700,000, according to WISN.








Report: Wisconsin Legislature Should Decertify 2020 Election Results


The Republican-controlled Wisconsin Legislature could decertify President Joe Biden's electoral victory in the state and choose to change the results of the popular vote, according to a special investigator's report released on Tuesday, WISN reported.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Greene and Gosar increasingly isolated in Hill GOP after speaking at white nationalist event


The House and Senate Republican leaders spoke out after the two conservatives attended a weekend conference organized by a far-right, pro-Russia fringe figure.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

How the Hell Is Trump 43-0 vs. Campaign Finance Watchdogs?


If it wasn’t already clear that the Federal Election Commission isn’t functional, Trump’s record in campaign finance violations should be revealing.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How the Hell Is Trump 43-0 vs. Campaign Finance Watchdogs?
> 
> 
> If it wasn’t already clear that the Federal Election Commission isn’t functional, Trump’s record in campaign finance violations should be revealing.
> ...


An entire party gone rogue.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 2, 2022)

The Orange Toilet’s new grift ….. worth half a ruble.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498721385807585284


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 2, 2022)

^^^^ russia needs money any way they can get it .

“ Let’s use Komrade Pee Boy “ - VLAD


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 2, 2022)

Pat Robertson apparently had rise from his coffin ( soggy diaper ) to speak …. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498410764113256455


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Pat Robertson apparently had rise from his coffin ( soggy diaper ) to speak ….
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498410764113256455


He might be compelled by the Devil too!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Pat Robertson apparently had rise from his coffin ( soggy diaper ) to speak ….
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498410764113256455


Chiliasts. 

They don’t even cook good chili.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

*DeSantis chides students for wearing masks*
Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) on Wednesday criticized a group of students who donned face masks while he was making a visit to the University of South Florida.

DeSantis had arrived at the school to discuss funding for a $20 million cybersecurity program. It was before he took the podium that he targeted the students who stood behind him wearing masks, according to a local NBC News station.

“You do not have to wear those masks,” DeSantis reportedly said to the students. “I mean, please take them off. Honestly, it’s not doing anything and we’ve gotta stop with this COVID theater. So if you want to wear it, fine, but this is ridiculous.”

The seven students DeSantis addressed reportedly attend Middleton High School, which is located in Tampa, Fla., and were invited to the press conference, Hillsborough Schools Superintendent Addison Davis confirmed to WFLA.

“We are excited our students from Middleton High School were highlighted as part of the statewide focus around cyber security education,” Davis told the news outlet. “Our Cyber Security pathway at MHS has had tremendous success through students earning industry certifications, participating in internships and leading the way in computer systems and information technology. As always, our students should be valued and celebrated. It is a student and parents’ choice to protect their health in a way they feel most appropriate. We are proud of the manner in which our students represented themselves and our school district.”

DeSantis has made an effort previously to end mask mandates in Florida schools and has threatened to withhold funding from school districts that implement them.

Last month, he advocated for parents to have the ability to sue school districts if their child “was illegally forced-masked this year in Florida,” WFLA reported.








DeSantis chides students for wearing masks


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) on Wednesday criticized a group of students who donned face masks while he was making a visit to the University of South Florida.DeSantis had arrived at…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 2, 2022)

DeFucktard - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499086747849928711


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 2, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> DeFucktard -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499086747849928711


What a little dramatic bitch he is.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> What a little dramatic bitch he is.


One of the kids should have popped him one in the nose.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> What a little dramatic bitch he is.


Future Republican candidate for president.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499225194811908096


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499245743407648768


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


>


Psyching out a moron to divide the republican party, if Trump leaves with just 10% of their base they are screwed and he will probably take more like 30%. If Donald can't control the republican party and if they reject him, he will try to destroy them and cause them to lose in 2022 out of spite and revenge. He's done it before in Georgia to get Mitch, even at the expense of screwing himself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2022)

*Matt Gaetz Gets Humiliating Reality Check To His Face On Live Local TV*
The Trump-adoring Florida Republican's baseless claim was quickly chopped down.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499881955910950913


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> *Matt Gaetz Gets Humiliating Reality Check To His Face On Live Local TV*
> The Trump-adoring Florida Republican's baseless claim was quickly chopped down.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499881955910950913


I think that description is a little off, Gaetz got to ramble on his lies after a brief question trying to defend his bs. lol at his pretending like the Michigan affidavits didn't get laughed out of court. 






(full) 





https://www.businessinsider.com/sidney-powell-lin-wood-michigan-lawsuit-sanctions-hearing-2021-7


>





> A federal judge on Monday excoriated a group of Republican-aligned lawyers including Sidney Powell and L. Lin Wood over their legal efforts to overturn the 2020 election results.
> 
> US District Judge Linda Parker made the comments at a contentious hearing on Zoom whose purpose was to determine whether the lawyers should face sanctions.
> 
> ...


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I think that description is a little off, Gaetz got to ramble on his lies after a brief question trying to defend his bs. lol at his pretending like the Michigan affidavits didn't get laughed out of court.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's good to see the tide turn for liberal democracy at home and abroad, now if you guys can win in November, we can keep the ball rolling downhill gaining mass and momentum. Eliminating Vlad will be a major victory, as will winning in Ukraine, all the stars have aligned Hanimmal, even the republican base is behind it. Usually foreign affairs don't matter that much, but not in this case. Vlad is fucked and over a barrel and it took Joe about a year of quietly supporting the Ukrainians with some modern arms from NATO stocks. Those arms in the hands of courageous and determined Ukrainians have blunted Vlad's attacks and along with his many blunders, have given us time to reinforce them, give them hope and create a nightmare for Vlad.

What a difference leadership makes, not just Zelenskiy's either.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> *Matt Gaetz Gets Humiliating Reality Check To His Face On Live Local TV*
> The Trump-adoring Florida Republican's baseless claim was quickly chopped down.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499881955910950913


Sounds good but if you know the definition to words? STOP THE STEAL court filings were thrown out on STANDING NOT JURISDICTION.

This means no legal grounds or merit.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 5, 2022)

injinji said:


>


Threata Thunderbird is FOX where all Rightie Congress goes to die after being primary'd?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Will Tucker attack him!  








Pence condemns Republican Putin 'apologists' in speech to RNC donors | CNN Politics


Former Vice President Mike Pence on Friday condemned Republican "apologists" who have used positive language to describe Russian President Vladimir Putin amid his invasion of Ukraine, according to a source who was in the room as Pence spoke to top GOP donors.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I think that description is a little off, Gaetz got to ramble on his lies after a brief question trying to defend his bs. lol at his pretending like the Michigan affidavits didn't get laughed out of court.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is refreshing seeing the tables turn. Gatetz did ramble, he did shit out a stream of lies to defend himself. But he had a weak defese. There was no power in his words. 

I can feel the winds shifting. It could be just a temporary thing though. A LOT depends on the elections in November.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 6, 2022)

*Either Mark Meadows Lived in a Mobile Home on a Mountain or Lied on His Voter Form*


Read in Rolling Stone: https://apple.news/A95G7VCdgT3yQi2aRjRPtFA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> *Either Mark Meadows Lived in a Mobile Home on a Mountain or Lied on His Voter Form*
> 
> 
> Read in Rolling Stone: https://apple.news/A95G7VCdgT3yQi2aRjRPtFA


Fuck they won't even bust him for a no show at congress, maybe Garland will tack it on to the rest of the charges. Seditious conspiracy, contempt of congress and voter fraud...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fuck they won't even bust him for a no show at congress, maybe Garland will tack it on to the rest of the charges. Seditious conspiracy, contempt of congress and voter fraud...


They’ll nail him for that tagless mattress.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They’ll nail him for that tagless mattress.


I'd bust him for wearing the wrong tie!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd bust him for wearing the wrong tie!


That would just make for a giggling judge. We need more serious frivolity once court is involved.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That would just make for a giggling judge. We need more serious frivolity once court is involved.


Oh, ya don't need to go so low with this guy to put him in the crowbar hotel, why even a timid soul like Garland could do it!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Rubio Says Trump Was 'Sarcastic' When Calling Putin a 'Genius'*
> Former President Donald Trump was being "sarcastic" when he referred to Russian President Vladimir Putin as a "genius," Sen. Marco Rubio, R-Fla., said Tuesday.
> 
> "I heard that interview," Rubio said during an interview on CNBC's "Squawk Box." "I’m not going off the press reports. I heard the interview. I didn't hear him say that. I heard what I heard. A guy who was being sarcastic. He was saying, 'Oh, look at this guy, he's a genius, this, that and the other."
> ...


motherfucking lying piece of shit...does the republican oath of office contain the line "i do hereby swear and affirm that i will never tell the truth to anyone, about anything, unless it serves my purposes better than a lie." ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That would just make for a giggling judge. We need more serious frivolity once court is involved.


i don't think court is ever going to be involved...somehow this fucking low life grifter piece of shit seems to be immune to prosecution...he and his larcenous brood of parasites will die of old age in a place much, much too good for the likes of them


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Report: Wisconsin Legislature Should Decertify 2020 Election Results*
> The Republican-controlled Wisconsin Legislature could decertify President Joe Biden's electoral victory in the state and choose to change the results of the popular vote, according to a special investigator's report released on Tuesday, WISN reported.
> 
> Michael Gableman, a former state Supreme Court justice who oversaw the Republican-backed review, said, "The Legislature should take a very hard look at the option of decertification of the 2020 Wisconsin presidential election."
> ...


some people just can't stop slinging mud for long enough to realize they've already lost


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Chiliasts.
> 
> They don’t even cook good chili.


fuck em, even if they're right, i'll be dead for 900+ years before anything good happens


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> *Matt Gaetz Gets Humiliating Reality Check To His Face On Live Local TV*
> The Trump-adoring Florida Republican's baseless claim was quickly chopped down.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499881955910950913


And yet if he ran again, even under indictment, he would probably win his district or come close. It's the people who create such creatures and they are born of their hate and fear, an Id monster, like that of the movie forbidden planet. Trump is another Id monster.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fuck they won't even bust him for a no show at congress, maybe Garland will tack it on to the rest of the charges. Seditious conspiracy, contempt of congress and voter fraud...


what charges? Garland is a fucking pussy. i've about had it with this shit show of his, some major indictments need to start going out. they may not be able to nail trump to the wall, but a lot of other republicans should be facing charges, and jail time....
trump is getting off in new york, i haven't hard fuck all out of Georgia in weeks...looks like trump and the republicans are going to get off scott free, because our AG is afraid to prosecute anything but a 100% sure thing...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And yet if he ran again, even under indictment, he would probably win his district or come close. It's the people who create such creatures and they are born of their hate and fear, an Id monster, like that of the movie forbidden planet. Trump is another Id monster.


and WHY isn't that child molesting piece of slime in jail already?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what charges? Garland is a fucking pussy. i've about had it with this shit show of his, some major indictments need to start going out. they may not be able to nail trump to the wall, but a lot of other republicans should be facing charges, and jail time....
> trump is getting off in new york, i haven't hard fuck all out of Georgia in weeks...looks like trump and the republicans are going to get off scott free, because our AG is afraid to prosecute anything but a 100% sure thing...


I can only hope it is some kind of conspiracy!  The plan was to suck the republicans in with NY, but the real plan was to have a trial on TV in Georgia this summer with the republicans testifying against him. Donald freaks out before the election and walks his base out of the party into the "Truth" party or some other bullshit. The republicans lose the election and everybody lives happily ever after.
The end. 

It is getting fucking ridiculous though, there is a lot of shit here that will need some explaining one day, win in November and we might get one.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 7, 2022)

Let’s strap this pompous piece of shit Ricky “ the Has Been “ Schroeder to a ukranian missile straight to hell.

This “ child star loser “ needs his ass kicked. Or at least a mask shoved down his throat.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500516809472200711


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

Tennessee Republican resigns after indictment on wire fraud charges


A Tennessee Republican resigned from the state legislature after she was charged with wire fraud in a scheme involving former House Speaker and current Rep. Glen Casada.State Rep. Robin Smith (R-Hixson) was charged with one count of honest services wire fraud in court documents unsealed Monday...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 7, 2022)

Not sure what that “ give up his life for … “ part means for COSTCO.


----------



## mooray (Mar 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Let’s strap this pompous piece of shit Ricky “ the Has Been “ Schroeder to a ukranian missile straight to hell.
> 
> This “ child star loser “ needs his ass kicked. Or at least a mask shoved down his throat.
> 
> ...


Hell hath no fury like an entitled white man being denied.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Let’s strap this pompous piece of shit Ricky “ the Has Been “ Schroeder to a ukranian missile straight to hell.
> 
> This “ child star loser “ needs his ass kicked. Or at least a mask shoved down his throat.
> 
> ...


what a pompous, pious bag of shit...God's laws...gtfo of my face, fucking hypocrites


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2022)

mooray said:


> Hell hath no fury like an entitled white man being denied.


Except one thing, some of their women.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Let’s strap this pompous piece of shit Ricky “ the Has Been “ Schroeder to a ukranian missile straight to hell.
> 
> This “ child star loser “ needs his ass kicked. Or at least a mask shoved down his throat.
> 
> ...




Another scrub


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Not sure what that “ give up his life for … “ part means for COSTCO.


Someone should have took him up on it and kicked the shit out of him while tossing his ass in the parking lot. Freedumb. Send him to Ukraine and strap on a bomb, they will be doing suicide bombers, truck bombs and IEDs there. Crowdfund for his ticket and tell the Ukrainians he's coming and is disposable. He can go out in a blaze of glory with a big fucking bang! Die for freedom my ass.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 7, 2022)

*Why METH is bad …*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Why METH is bad …*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097606


I can see why he doesn't work much, his mind is gone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

What if Hunter Biden went to Ukraine to fight as a volunteer and was on TV in green with Zelenskiy? What would that do to the political dynamic. Hunter the hero! The right would shit!  So might Vlad! If Beau was around he might have gone, he had military experience and was gunning for politics.

Speaking of Ted Nugent, is he volunteering? The fight for freedom should be right up his ally.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Hunter Biden Left Ukrainian Company in 2019, Contrary to Ted Nugent Post - FactCheck.org


Hunter Biden served on the board of the Ukrainian oil and gas company Burisma Holdings from 2014 to 2019. But Ted Nugent posted a Facebook meme falsely insinuating that Hunter's payments from the company ended with the Russian invasion of Ukraine.




www.factcheck.org


----------



## topcat (Mar 7, 2022)

Many years ago, to remind myself who this kid was, I tagged him fathead. (Who? Oh right, the kid with the fat head.)


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

Michigan GOP candidate slammed after making crude comment about his own daughters getting raped


Robert Regan, a Republican candidate for the Michigan House of Representatives, is taking some heavy criticism after he made a crude analogy that involved a hypothetical rape of his own daughters, reports Fox 17.While talking on Facebook Live with Adam de Angeli of the Michigan Rescue Coalition...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

What is the GOP agenda if they take back majorities in Congress? Sen. Rick Scott released a plan that pledges to raise taxes on seniors (a backdoor Social Security cut). The plan also calls to “sunset” all federal legislation after 5 years—including Social Security & Medicare.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500940716716871686


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

GOP tells Biden's Justice Department that probing Trump's involvement in January 6 could cause a political war... You mean like the coup they tried on January 6?


----------



## printer (Mar 7, 2022)

*Group trying to disbar lawyers who worked on Trump's post-election lawsuits*








Group trying to disbar lawyers who worked on Trump’s post-election lawsuits


A dark money group with connections to the Democratic Party is reportedly looking to disbar and discredit more than 100 lawyers who worked on former President Trump’s post…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

Ex-Rand Paul aide charged with funneling Russian money into 2016 election


Jesse Benton faces between 5 and 20 years in prison if convicted




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ex-Rand Paul aide charged with funneling Russian money into 2016 election
> 
> 
> Jesse Benton faces between 5 and 20 years in prison if convicted
> ...


please snitch on Rand Paul. pretty plz


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> please snitch on Rand Paul. pretty plz


Not a good time to get busted for that! I can hear the prosecutor: "Well Jesse, who has thousands of nukes pointed at you now"? Then he looks at the judge and jury and says, "you too BTW"!


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Why METH is bad …*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097606


I think his math is a little off. The first generically successful modern humans left Africa about 70K years ago. And we chopped it up in the old country for about 250K years before leaving.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> I think his math is a little off. The first generically successful modern humans left Africa about 70K years ago. And we chopped it up in the old country for about 250K years before leaving.


When all that bible thumping *actually* involves his head , you can expect the hollow ringing to cause damage.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 8, 2022)

Daughters of conservative Michigan candidate turn daddy issues into viral political power, beg voters not to vote for him


Good morning to Stephanie and Natalie Regan and Stephanie and Natalie Regan only. The daughters of Robert Regan — a 52-year-old conservative Michigan House hopeful,...




m.metrotimes.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2022)

https://www.npr.org/2022/02/09/1078887784/interior-department-hires-former-top-cop-to-review-jail-deaths-on-his-watch

well, sure i trust him to tell the truth...  why wouldn't he incriminate himself..
what fucking moron thought this would go unnoticed?


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

The Missouri GOP has lost whatever was left of its mind; wants to criminalize ending ectopic pregnancies that are never viable and would kill the mother.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 9, 2022)

Here is Boebert the Bubblehead trying to rag on Joe , but Oxycotin kicked in first.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501352819743285250

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501384941157945349


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 9, 2022)

Mesa Clerk Tina Peters charged in election security breach


The Mesa Clerk was released on Thursday after a grand jury indicted Peters and her deputy clerk Belinda Knisley on a laundry list of felony and misdemeanor charges on Wednesday. The counts are related to an election security breach in her office last summer.




www.cpr.org





@schuylaar multiple felonies and misdemeanors. adios Tina!!! hope Boebert is next


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The Missouri GOP has lost whatever was left of its mind; wants to criminalize ending ectopic pregnancies that are never viable and probably would kill the mother.


Fify with emphasis on the hypocrisy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Mesa Clerk Tina Peters charged in election security breach
> 
> 
> The Mesa Clerk was released on Thursday after a grand jury indicted Peters and her deputy clerk Belinda Knisley on a laundry list of felony and misdemeanor charges on Wednesday. The counts are related to an election security breach in her office last summer.
> ...


After that it is time to go Greene.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Fify with emphasis on the hypocrisy.



Fixed


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> After that it is time to go Greene.


Start with mouth sewn shut …


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Start with mouth sewn shut …


I’d prefer mouth unshut but the stuff spewing from it laughed out.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

Florida lawmakers are poised to pass a bill that would create an election police force. What would it do? | CNN Politics


The GOP-led Florida state House is set on Wednesday to give final passage to a bill that aims to change election laws in the Sunshine State, including creating an election police force -- a proposal championed by Republican Gov. Ron DeSantis.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> What is the GOP agenda if they take back majorities in Congress? Sen. Rick Scott released a plan that pledges to raise taxes on seniors (a backdoor Social Security cut). The plan also calls to “sunset” all federal legislation after 5 years—including Social Security & Medicare.


The Midterms have to be as important as the Presidential.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5098951View attachment 5098952


Im glad those secret service agents are safe.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 10, 2022)

Somebody left the cocaine cabinet open …


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501706894905585665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501733406098354179


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 10, 2022)

Words from the Orange Toilet on Ukraine 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501733405423251456


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 10, 2022)

The GOP is a criminal organization.


Lawmakers in Florida just approved a bill that would eliminate incentives for going solar. Power companies usually give a monetary credit to homeowners for any excess solar energy collected, but this new bill allows companies to steal that excess from people without compensation.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2022)

Steven Miller is on his parents phone plan and those records have been subpoenaed for 1/6.

Please take a moment to let that sink in.

His title at the White House was? And you're on YOUR PARENTS PHONE PLAN???????

There are not enough laughs for this so I will use @Fogdog 'lulz'.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5098951View attachment 5098952


oh no, it couldn't crash and kill all aboard....


----------



## mooray (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh no, it couldn't crash and kill all aboard....





http://imgur.com/sq9GtIV


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Somebody left the cocaine cabinet open …
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501706894905585665
> ...


Why are his eyes always slits now?..they're never really open I've noticed last few rants. + he's taking on an annoying Alex Jones-esque feel to those rants. But what's with the eyes?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh no, it couldn't crash and kill all aboard....


Collateral Damage happens all the time + you've heard of dying for your country.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2022)

mooray said:


> http://imgur.com/sq9GtIV


I've got my 10-minute left plan..there's nothing you can do to stop it; be real and make the best of it.


----------



## mooray (Mar 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I've got my 10-minute left plan..there's nothing you can do to stop it; be real and make the best of it.


Which would be great if you were on a plane with trump, you could go full hannibal lecter on his face.


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

*Cawthorn calls Zelensky a 'thug,' Ukrainian government 'evil' in video*
Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) called Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky a “thug” and the Ukrainian government “evil” in a video obtained and published by North Carolina affiliate WRAL amid the ongoing Russian invasion.

"Remember that Zelenskyy is a thug," Cawthorn said in the recording. "Remember that the Ukrainian government is incredibly corrupt and is incredibly evil and has been pushing woke ideologies."

In an op-ed in The Wall Street Journal, former White House deputy chief of staff Karl Rove says Cawthorn’s remarks were made at a town hall in Asheville, N.C., and that they "don't reflect Republican opinion." The article was published Wednesday, and Rove said the event happened “last Saturday.”

"...Republican members of Congress, candidates and commentators echoing Mr. Trump’s isolationism and Kremlin apologetics are out of sync with GOP voters," Rove wrote, referring to former President Trump praising Russian President Vladimir Putin as a "genius" and "savvy" after the incursion.
When reached for comment by The Hill, a spokesperson for Cawthorn did not answer questions about when or where the comments took place, but sent a link to a tweet the congressman posted on Thursday saying, “This thread explains what his point was in those remarks.” 

Cawthorn’s tweet contains a link to an article called “World War Reddit '' with the caption “Propaganda is being used to entice America into another war. I do not want Americans dying because emotions pushed us into a conflict.”
The linked article focused on multiple stories that have been written about the war that have turned out to be false after further examination. 

White House press secretary Jen Psaki declined to comment Thursday when asked about Cawthorn's remarks by a reporter during her daily press briefing.

On Wednesday, Cawthorn was one of only 17 representatives who voted against banning Russian oil as further punishment for Moscow's invasion of Ukraine, which has been forcefully condemned by both Republicans and Democrats.

Russia’s government have been pushing false claims about the Ukrainian government and Zelensky, calling them neo-Nazis and drug dealers in an attempt to justify their aggression. The Kremlin is using these lies to portray themselves as the hero of a war they are fighting to liberate the people of Ukraine. 








Cawthorn calls Zelensky a ‘thug,’ Ukrainian government ‘evil’ in video


Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) called Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky a “thug” and the Ukrainian government “evil” in a video obtained and published by North Carolina affiliate WRAL amid the…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

*There’s a soap opera happening right now in the Republican party*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 10, 2022)

They should call it the "triggered snowflake act".










Florida Senate approves ban on lessons about historical events that make people feel ‘guilty’


Florida’s Republican Gov. Ron DeSantis has touted the legislation as one of his administration’s top priorities.




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2022)

mooray said:


> Which would be great if you were on a plane with trump, you could go full hannibal lecter on his face.


I seriously can't believe someone hasn't put a bullet in his skull yet.


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> They should call it the "triggered snowflake act".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about a Nanny State. "Oh, the teacher hurt my racist homophobic feelings."


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2022)

Wouldn't this violate 1a or something?









Florida passes the nation's first law restricting how employers talk about race at work


Legislation restricting how race is discussed in the workplace was approved by Florida lawmakers and sent to Gov. Ron DeSantis on Thursday.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Wouldn't this violate 1a or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

injinji said:


> Yes.


Kinda like Putin's laws about not calling war, war...


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kinda like Putin's laws about not calling war, war...


The don't say gay bill got me to thinking. . . . Why can't we pass a don't say homeless bill? Or a don't say meth problem bill? We can solve some problems. By which I mean not talk about our problems.


----------



## topcat (Mar 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here is Boebert the Bubblehead trying to rag on Joe , but Oxycotin kicked in first.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501352819743285250
> ...


Bowling for Bimboebert.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I seriously can't believe someone hasn't put a bullet in his skull yet.


Maybe nobody's really tried


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Fify with emphasis on the hypocrisy.


"you must carry that child to term".


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Maybe nobody's really tried


That's what I can't believe.- I've offered for my country just to be rid of; do I need to call CIA myself? There's got to be a whole bunch of us.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That's what I can't believe.- I've offered for my country just to be rid of; do I need to call CIA myself? There's got to be a whole bunch of us.


Yeah but don’t call the CIA Helpline. Both times it got weird.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah but don’t call the CIA Helpline. Both times it got weird.


You EM a slam dunk tip on gun running to FBI; no answer.

And THAT my friend is the US.

I was hoping the FBI that monitors this placewould contact me..newp.

FBI monitoring RIU is like US Convoy..

And I don't like Daylight Savings Time it messes up your sleep, pro heart attack, pro car accidents..it's hateful like the GOP!


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> . . . . . . . . . . And I don't like Daylight Savings Time it messes up your sleep, pro heart attack, pro car accidents..it's hateful like the GOP!


A couple three of my friends used to work construction. They rode off at lunch to burn one the monday after the time change. They were all bitching about how it made them feel. As they drove down a three trail road, a coon crossed in front of them. My friend said, "see. The time change has even screwed up the coons." (for folks who don't live in the sticks, coons come out at night)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 11, 2022)

Trump the “ Jeenius businessman “ ….


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2022)

From the so-called 'Pro-Life' party, Texas GOP Rep Bryan Slaton introduces a bill that would allow the death penalty for women who have abortions, as well as medical providers who perform them.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 11, 2022)

Colorado congressional candidate demands investigation into Rep. Lauren Boebert


Congressional candidate Adam Frisch sent a letter to the Colorado U.S. Attorney's Office demanding a federal investigation into Rep. Lauren Boebert.



www.chieftain.com





@schuylaar


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> From the so-called 'Pro-Life' party, Texas GOP Rep Bryan Slaton introduces a bill that would allow the death penalty for women who have abortions, as well as medical providers who perform them.


texas deserves what texas gets IMO


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 12, 2022)

In case you missed it.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 12, 2022)

Don't listen to your doctors, Texas..because it's against the law. @Unclebaldrick .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

POLITICO Playbook: Trump descends on S.C. — and splits its Republican Party


And Russian forces get closer to Kyiv.




www.politico.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2022)

The Lieutenant Governor of Florida just said on Fox that organizations speaking out against the Don’t Say Gay bill “have no right to criticize legislation by duly elected legislators” in “the free state of Florida.” 

FUCKING NAZIS.


----------



## printer (Mar 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The Lieutenant Governor of Florida just said on Fox that organizations speaking out against the Don’t Say Gay bill “have no right to criticize legislation by duly elected legislators” in “the free state of Florida.”
> 
> FUCKING NAZIS.


Don't call them that. Next thing you know Putin will be dropping by to invade.


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The Lieutenant Governor of Florida just said on Fox that organizations speaking out against the Don’t Say Gay bill “have no right to criticize legislation by duly elected legislators” in “the free state of Florida.”
> 
> FUCKING NAZIS.


In the last few statewide elections the GOP have got 51% of the vote. They have 2/3rds of the house seat, and are only a couple of seats away from having 2/3rds of the senate.


----------



## printer (Mar 12, 2022)

injinji said:


> In the last few statewide elections the GOP have got 51% of the vote. They have 2/3rds of the house seat, and are only a couple of seats away from having 2/3rds of the senate.


It is not their fault. If it were not for Democrats cheating...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2022)

printer said:


> Don't call them that. Next thing you know Putin will be dropping by to invade.


That would delight the state’s scrap metal industry.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

The State Department says it’s paying more than $2 million per MONTH to provide 24-hour security to former Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and a former top aide, for facing ‘serious and credible’ threats from Iran. 

What a waste of money, maybe we should just give these assholes to Iran as part of a new nuclear deal, they were part of the attempted coup.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

MotherJones has obtained Russian government memos sent to pro-Putin media outlets telling them "it is essential" they feature Tucker Carlson in their coverage of the Ukraine war "as much as possible."


----------



## printer (Mar 13, 2022)

*GOP congressman calls Trump 'a would-be tyrant'*
Republican Rep. Tom Rice (S.C.) slammed former President Trump in a statement on Saturday following the former president’s rally in South Carolina, calling him “a would-be tyrant.”









GOP congressman calls Trump ‘a would-be tyrant’


Republican Rep. Tom Rice (S.C.) slammed former President Trump in a statement on Saturday following the former president’s rally in South Carolina, calling him “a would-be tyrant.”At the rally…




thehill.com


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 13, 2022)

I don’t like either party, dislike the republicans a bit more than I do the democrats but props to rep Gooden(R) for introducing a bill calling for letters of mark and reprisal to Russian oligarchs. I’m so ready to become a pirate!!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502045426333093896


----------



## printer (Mar 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502045426333093896


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2022)

The crazy in this one is deep.









Pro-Trump local official under investigation announces bid for Colorado secretary of state | CNN Politics


Tina Peters, the embattled county clerk in Mesa County, Colorado, said Monday she is running for secretary of state.




www.cnn.com





I wonder what the total tab was to re-do all the machines in Colorado since the threat is actually our own Supervisor of Elections..kinda gives me that South Florida feel.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The crazy in this one is deep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah the scent of coconut on parthenos


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Guess who's coming to America, Roger! Julian will want a deal, poor boy has suffered for years, timed served, if he squeals on Roger Stone! 









WikiLeaks' Assange denied permission to appeal extradition decision at UK Supreme Court


WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange has been denied permission to appeal at Britain's Supreme Court against a decision to extradite him to the United States, the court said on Monday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

Liz is a reliable cold warrior, a chip off the old block. Looks like she might be on the right side of history and could stand a chance in November. People like guts, Zelenskiy's or Cheney's, this war will help her a lot, especially if Donald's lackey goes pro Putin.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Republican donors line up behind Liz Cheney as she takes on Trump


Republican donors are opening their wallets for Wyoming Rep. Liz Cheney, but their interest is not limited to her House race. More than two full years before the 2024 election, Cheney is emerging as the anti-Trump champion, and plenty of Republicans are glad to see it.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

One way of countering internal American tribalism, is to have a greater external enemy and invoke the latent feelings for the "bigger tribe" the national unit as a whole. We see it in it's most extreme form in Ukraine, all internal divisions were dropped the country was united and of one mind, out of many one, manifested in the form of Zelenskiy. Even many of the wealthy and corrupt are pitching, in as the call of the collective grows stronger. Divisions will reemerge as the danger fades, but something else will emerge too, if they can eject the Russian invader, they no longer need fear Russia, Russia needs to fear them, Vlad will.

Really Mitt, after you and the republicans did so much to destroy it? You are trying to get fascists elected in November, words are cheap, actions count.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








In private speech, Romney warns of "extraordinary challenge" to preserve American democracy


His stark message came at a fundraiser for Congresswoman Liz Cheney Monday night.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2022)

Idaho’s state legislature passes an bill that will allow the “potential relatives” of fetuses conceived through rape to sue the doctor who performs the abortion for $20,000 in “damages.”


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

*Red State Lawmakers Seek to Prevent People From Going to Other States for Abortions*








Red State Lawmakers Seek to Prevent People From Going to Other States for Abortions


A Missouri state representative introduced legislation that would allow people to sue anyone suspected of helping a resident get an abortion across state lines.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2022)

Partisan Derangement Syndrome. lulz


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503515016426921984


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Red State Lawmakers Seek to Prevent People From Going to Other States for Abortions*
> Lawmakers in red states are pushing abortion and gender-affirming medical care bills that would restrict residents from seeking abortions beyond state lines
> 
> A Missouri state representative introduced legislation that would allow people to sue anyone suspected of helping a resident get an abortion in another state.
> ...


I thought restricting interstate travel was a feature of martial law. I don’t expect the Qpreme Court will see it that way.

I must ask, why do you republish lots of stuff from Liesmax?


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I thought restricting interstate travel was a feature of martial law. I don’t expect the Qpreme Court will see it that way.
> 
> I must ask, why do you republish lots of stuff from Liesmax?


Because many of these articles are from news sources like Reuters, the Washington Post, which want you to get a subscription. I also find some stories on Newsmax that I do not see in other sites I go to. Again these are reprints of articles, say the James Webb telescope, I caught a timely article that was not covered on other news sites I frequent. I also get stupid stuff like interviews with Trump which are always good for a laugh. I see it as another source others do not mine here. If I just grabbed articles from the same place as another poster or two here we would have less of a rounded picture to view the world.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> Because many of these articles are from news sources like Reuters, the Washington Post, which want you to get a subscription. I also find some stories on Newsmax that I do not see in other sites I go to. Again these are reprints of articles, say the James Webb telescope, I caught a timely article that was not covered on other news sites I frequent. I also get stupid stuff like interviews with Trump which are always good for a laugh. I see it as another source others do not mine here. If I just grabbed articles from the same place as another poster or two here we would have less of a rounded picture to view the world.


I agree you’re performing a selection. That effectively discharges my query. 

Your opinion on nonemergency travel restrictions?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> Because many of these articles are from news sources like Reuters, the Washington Post, which want you to get a subscription. I also find some stories on Newsmax that I do not see in other sites I go to. Again these are reprints of articles, say the James Webb telescope, I caught a timely article that was not covered on other news sites I frequent. I also get stupid stuff like interviews with Trump which are always good for a laugh. I see it as another source others do not mine here. If I just grabbed articles from the same place as another poster or two here we would have less of a rounded picture to view the world.


Reuters and AP don't charge a subscription and are not biased in their reporting as newsmax most certainly is.

I tend not to click on links using them. Use or not it's up to you but this is what media bias fact check says about them.





*We rate Newsmax Right Biased and Questionable based on the promotion of conspiracy theories and pseudoscience as well as numerous failed fact checks.*


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Reuters and AP don't charge a subscription and are not biased in their reporting as newsmax most certainly is.
> 
> I tend not to click on links using them. Use or not it's up to you but this is what media bias fact check says about them.
> 
> ...


I have read the exact same article on Newsmax and the originating article. The Newsmax article at times would leave out a section of it which would give a more balanced perspective. Back before the election and the run away from Fox, I would comment on the articles and show to some of the regular posters (that were not trolls back then) how they were being manipulated by only sticking to right wing sites. It is not like I changed their political leanings but I showed that they were being lied to at times. They were surprised to find republican complaints on the democrats not bringing forth certain legislation (say drug prices) and I pulled up past bills from where the democrats did introduce the bills but got shot down.

But that was before things got really stupid there and all the Russian trolls appeared. Now the comment section is just a shit show. Yes, I know the leanings of the site, I did listen to their broadcast for about five minutes before my stomach could not handle any more. Their print news is not as bad, I generally do not read their opinion pieces, why wast my time. But I want to get a view of what is shaping our world and getting slanted news from places I do not agree with will give more of an idea why people are so stupid (OK right wing types). I can not view OAN type of news making, just too comical to take seriously. Newsmax is about as far as I will go other than if something really bubbles up (like the response to Rudy with his hand in his pants).

Just checked, it was the need to register on Reuters.



I would rather not.

And generally I do not hit up Newsmax if enough real news is being reported at the time. On boring days I hit up the sleazebag site.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

'Party of Treason' Video on Putin's GOP 'Puppets' Viewed Over 1M Times


The advertisement takes aim at eight Republican lawmakers who met with high-ranking Russian officials in July 2018.




www.google.com


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 'Party of Treason' Video on Putin's GOP 'Puppets' Viewed Over 1M Times
> 
> 
> The advertisement takes aim at eight Republican lawmakers who met with high-ranking Russian officials in July 2018.
> ...


I really do not get the 'new Republican' love affair with Russia. Is it the dark money fed into the election machinery?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> I really do not get the 'new Republican' love affair with Russia. Is it the dark money fed into the election machinery?


Ay there’s the ruble 
Trillions of filched dollars are like the glowy bit on an anglerfish for today’s GOP, irresistible and (maybe, that man is as offensively undetained as ever) fatal.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> I have read the exact same article on Newsmax and the originating article. The Newsmax article at times would leave out a section of it which would give a more balanced perspective. Back before the election and the run away from Fox, I would comment on the articles and show to some of the regular posters (that were not trolls back then) how they were being manipulated by only sticking to right wing sites. It is not like I changed their political leanings but I showed that they were being lied to at times. They were surprised to find republican complaints on the democrats not bringing forth certain legislation (say drug prices) and I pulled up past bills from where the democrats did introduce the bills but got shot down.
> 
> But that was before things got really stupid there and all the Russian trolls appeared. Now the comment section is just a shit show. Yes, I know the leanings of the site, I did listen to their broadcast for about five minutes before my stomach could not handle any more. Their print news is not as bad, I generally do not read their opinion pieces, why wast my time. But I want to get a view of what is shaping our world and getting slanted news from places I do not agree with will give more of an idea why people are so stupid (OK right wing types). I can not view OAN type of news making, just too comical to take seriously. Newsmax is about as far as I will go other than if something really bubbles up (like the response to Rudy with his hand in his pants).
> 
> ...


you have my apologies.

I won't give my personal information away for a "free" subscription either. Reuters might have a different policy in the US, because I've never been blocked from their service and I haven't registered with them. You are an informed consumer of news and I trust your posts. But I won't click on a newsmax link. 

I pay for subscriptions to WaPo, NYT and FT. I feel that their reporting is worth it. But that's me, I'm not saying what others should do.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> you have my apologies.
> 
> I won't give my personal information away for a "free" subscription either. Reuters might have a different policy in the US, because I've never been blocked from their service and I haven't registered with them. You are an informed consumer of news and I trust your posts. But I won't click on a newsmax link.
> 
> I pay for subscriptions to WaPo, NYT and FT. I feel that their reporting is worth it. But that's me, I'm not saying what others should do.


I do pay for our local paper, the funny thing is I rarely read it any more. I just looked up an article from the BBC on the Russians taking over the hospital they bombed before and are now holding 400 people hostage. I also got a popup that would not let me read the article unless I register. I doubt registering would do anything bad to my life but I just do not like it on principal.


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)

I thought Joe Rob's goose was cooked for 2024. But this gives me hope.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> I thought Joe Rob's goose was cooked for 2024. But this gives me hope.


A convenient war, with his most serious opponents stepping on their dicks with golf shoes.


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503916911490478088


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2022)

*Texas National Guard troops were ordered as private security for wealthy ranches, service members say*
Roughly 30 Texas National Guard members stood watch outside the properties of wealthy private ranch owners in South Texas earlier this year in an effort to crack down on illegal immigration.
The ranches were over an hour drive away from the U.S.-Mexico border, but troops were present to try to deter migrants who might have looked to cross the border via private properties
“We really don’t understand why we are there,” a service member said to the Tribune. “We’re essentially mall security for ranches"








Texas National Guard troops were ordered as private security for wealthy ranches, service members say


Roughly 30 Texas National Guard members stood watch outside the properties of wealthy private ranch owners in South Texas earlier this year in an effort to crack down on illegal immigration.Th…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 16, 2022)

^^^^^ Sounds like a new episode from YELLOWSTONE


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Texas National Guard troops were ordered as private security for wealthy ranches, service members say*
> Roughly 30 Texas National Guard members stood watch outside the properties of wealthy private ranch owners in South Texas earlier this year in an effort to crack down on illegal immigration.
> The ranches were over an hour drive away from the U.S.-Mexico border, but troops were present to try to deter migrants who might have looked to cross the border via private properties
> “We really don’t understand why we are there,” a service member said to the Tribune. “We’re essentially mall security for ranches"
> ...


Kinda sounds like the Russians in Ukraine, they were lied to too...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kinda sounds like the Russians in Ukraine, they were lied to too...


Play #1 in the Republican play book....."Lie"


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

Move over Gazpacho


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504295896275689472


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Move over Gazpacho
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504295896275689472


I need to remember that vegetable line... 10 out of 10


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I need to remember that vegetable line... 10 out of 10


I gonna use it if I get flamed on a thread …. Bwhahaha


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I gonna use it if I get flamed on a thread …. Bwhahaha


Marjorie Turnip Greens


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

I was gonna say “ Toadstool “ or just Potato


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

*GOP talking point could turn to Biden's 'underwhelming' Russia response*








Democrats worry Zelensky offered GOP key talking point


When Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky spoke to members of Congress on Wednesday and pointedly highlighted President Biden’s role in helping to stop the ongoing Russian invasion of Ukraine, so…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *GOP talking point could turn to Biden's 'underwhelming' Russia response*
> When Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky spoke to members of Congress on Wednesday and pointedly highlighted President Biden’s role in helping to stop the ongoing Russian invasion of Ukraine, some Democrats worried that he was handing Republicans a new talking point.
> 
> Despite there being an uncommon bipartisanship in Washington for wanting to help the Ukrainians, the GOP for months have tried to drive a narrative of Biden being a weak leader and Zelensky’s words, even Democrats acknowledge, could become fodder in the midterm election season.
> ...


Bring on the drones and particularly the switchblades to stop the slaughter in the cities, Joe will want Vlad in the ropes by summer at the latest. The Ukrainians are building a big army and have many more volunteers than can be absorbed, trained and equipped with 2 weeks of weapons and tactical training. Soviet arms distributed to local defense battalions of territorials are stopping the Russians cold by themselves apparently when they come to a town or village.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Marjorie Turnip Greens


Marjoram


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *GOP talking point could turn to Biden's 'underwhelming' Russia response*
> When Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky spoke to members of Congress on Wednesday and pointedly highlighted President Biden’s role in helping to stop the ongoing Russian invasion of Ukraine, some Democrats worried that he was handing Republicans a new talking point.
> 
> Despite there being an uncommon bipartisanship in Washington for wanting to help the Ukrainians, the GOP for months have tried to drive a narrative of Biden being a weak leader and Zelensky’s words, even Democrats acknowledge, could become fodder in the midterm election season.
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2022)

The government needs to contract with COVID vaccine makers by the end of the month in order to have enough boosters for Americans this fall, but it can't proceed until Congress approves more money, according to two Biden officials. 


The GOP would like to kill a bunch of us.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

Can somebody strap this carp lipped bitch to a missile please ? 

*Greene, for her part, bemoaned in a Thursday floor speech that "all we're hearing on the news is Ukraine" and claimed that "Washington seems to care more about sending our sons and daughters to a potential war" than more pressing domestic issues.*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

No assignments- just lip flappin.

Medusa needs to go


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Why should they care, they will get their boosters and many of their base don't want one anyway, however many do, another wedge between them, added to the war, which also divides them, as does Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

Who knew that MTG was *really *Nellie Oleson on Little House on the Prairie show …. Same big mouth, smug look and fugly face.

*shrugs


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Can somebody strap this carp lipped bitch to a missile please ?
> 
> *Greene, for her part, bemoaned in a Thursday floor speech that "all we're hearing on the news is Ukraine" and claimed that "Washington seems to care more about sending our sons and daughters to a potential war" than more pressing domestic issues.*


In a strange way, she is correct. For us, removing her and the enemies of a Republic who think and speak as she does is crucial. But I don’t put that on the same level of pressing as the situation facing Ukrainians.


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The government needs to contract with COVID vaccine makers by the end of the month in order to have enough boosters for Americans this fall, but it can't proceed until Congress approves more money, according to two Biden officials.
> 
> 
> The GOP would like to kill a bunch of us.


In the name of freedumb


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

*Putin lays out his demands for cease-fire in call with Turkey's president: report*
*The list of demands comes as Putin's invasion enters its fourth week*
In a Thursday conversation with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, Russian President Vladimir Putin reportedly outlined the conditions that would need to be met in order for him to end his invasion of Ukraine.

According to a BBC report, a Turkish official who listened to the call between the two leaders said that Putin would end his invasion if several conditions are met including a promise that Ukraine will remain neutral and not join NATO.

Erdogan's leading adviser and spokesman, Ibrahim Kalin, says that Russia is also calling for Ukraine to undergo a disarmament process to mitigate threats to Russia in the future as well as legal protections for the Russian language in Ukraine.

Additionally, Putin reportedly desires promises related to the "Denazification" of Ukraine.

Putin, according to the report, is also asking for face-to-face negotiations with Ukraine’s President Volodymyr Zelenskyy to hammer out his demands which Zelenskyy has previously stated he is not opposed to.

Kalin said that there were other conditions Putin listed that he did not go into much detail about but he believes they will involve territories that have broken away from Ukraine in the eastern Donbas region.

The report states that it is "assumed" Putin will ask Ukraine to give up territory in the east and formally recognize that Crimea, which Russia illegally annexed in 2014, is a part of Russia.

The demands are in line with previous reporting that stated Putin has told Ukrainian officials he will end his invasion if six major conditions are met.








Putin lays out his demands for cease-fire in call with Turkey's president: report


In a Thursday conversation with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, Russian President Vladimir Putin reportedly outlined the conditions that would need to be met in order for him to end his invasion of Ukraine.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 18, 2022)

Love watching Republicans getting cornered. Watch how quickly the victim card is played. lol. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503936754427973637


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Love watching Republicans getting cornered. Watch how quickly the victim card is played. lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503936754427973637


Lol … beat me to it .

Classic squirming , stuttering …. Runs for the door.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

*Mark Meadows' Double-Wide Voter Fraud: Meadows Now Faces Federal AND State Criminal Investigation*





Based on new reporting in The Washington Post, Mark Meadows is now faction a criminal investigation in the state of North Carolina for possible voter/election fraud on top of his federal criminal investigation for contempt of Congress. This video reviews the lates investigative problem for Mark Meadows.


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The government needs to contract with COVID vaccine makers by the end of the month in order to have enough boosters for Americans this fall, but it can't proceed until Congress approves more money, according to two Biden officials.
> 
> 
> The GOP would like to kill a bunch of us.


In all fairness, Joe Rob did not do a good job of getting it into the bill. It was dropped on everyone at the last minute. And to pay for it they were taking money away from 30 states. It was opposed by folks on both sides of the isle.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> In all fairness, Joe Rob did not do a good job of getting it into the bill. It was dropped on everyone at the last minute. And to pay for it they were taking money away from 30 states. It was opposed by folks on both sides of the isle.


Last minute as in over a month ago?
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/biden-covid-19-response-federal-funding/


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Last minute as in over a month ago?
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/biden-covid-19-response-federal-funding/View attachment 5104313


They were going to take the $30B away from money already promised to the states. This was the last minute detail that wrecked it's chances of passing.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> They were going to take the $30B away from money already promised to the states. This was the last minute detail that wrecked it's chances of passing.


I'm not sure what you mean if the Biden administration was asking for the $30 billion (in new spending according to the article I linked above) over a month ago. It is a shame that the GQP is still downplaying the virus and killing our chances at staying ahead of it to help their electoral chances.


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I'm not sure what you mean if the Biden administration was asking for the $30 billion (in new spending according to the article I linked above) over a month ago. It is a shame that the GQP is still downplaying the virus and killing our chances at staying ahead of it to help their electoral chances.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104319


I'm not really following this. But just from hearing NPR in the background, here is what happened.

Joe Rob only talked to the top two in leadership of each branch of both parties and maybe a couple three folks from the relevant committees about the funding. The rank and file did not hear about the $30B being taken from money already allocated but not yet spent until the last minute. It pissed them off. Including the progressive wing of the democratic party. They were not against the covid relief, just how it was being paid for.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> I'm not really following this. But just from hearing NPR in the background, here is what happened.
> 
> Joe Rob only talked to the top two in leadership of each branch of both parties and maybe a couple three folks from the relevant committees about the funding. The rank and file did not hear about the $30B being taken from money already allocated but not yet spent until the last minute. It pissed them off. Including the progressive wing of the democratic party. They were not against the covid relief, just how it was being paid for.


Sounds more like the Republicans were wanting to hold hostage our government once again to not give Biden the $30 billion in new spending he asked for a month ago. So they tried to negotiate and now here we are once again with the Democrats doing what they can to avoid a bullshit economic drag caused by the GQP, who refused this entire time to help with combating the virus that has caused several hundreds of thousands of Americans to die, and did what they could.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/c/TheLincolnProject


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> In all fairness, Joe Rob did not do a good job of getting it into the bill. It was dropped on everyone at the last minute. And to pay for it they were taking money away from 30 states. It was opposed by folks on both sides of the isle.


Last I looked this is money already paid for; as usual GOP is muddying waters and trying to confuse their supporters- hey! Whatchya doing with all that cash that Biden gave to RED STATES AMERICAN RESCUE PLAN WHO WOULD NOT PASS IT ON TO THEIR CITIZENS?????????

Say..wasn't that CHILD TAX CREDIT GREAT FOR ONE YEAR? Bet you wish it were back.

This is who stands in your way of being able to put more on the kitchen table, fix that car leak..pay for kids soccer or cheerleading.



Vote them out!


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Last I looked this is money already paid for; as usual GOP is muddying waters and trying to confuse their supporters- hey! Whatchya doing with all that cash that Biden gave to RED STATES AMERICAN RESCUE PLAN WHO WOULD NOT PASS IT ON TO THEIR CITIZENS?????????
> 
> Say..wasn't that CHILD TAX CREDIT GREAT FOR ONE YEAR? Bet you wish it were back.
> 
> ...


After the 50 Republicans who are actively stopping legislation from being able to be passed by allowing their loudest idiots to filibuster everything.

These two will at least vote for it generally when it comes up, they just won't blow up the filibuster.

Let's get rid of these idiots first.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Lol … beat me to it .
> 
> Classic squirming , stuttering …. Runs for the door.


She needs practice.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> After the 50 Republicans who are actively stopping legislation from being able to be passed by allowing their loudest idiots to filibuster everything.
> 
> These two will at least vote for it generally when it comes up, they just won't blow up the filibuster.


Generally speaking, I believe that money was in here; a memorandum was signed by Manchin witnessed by Schumer his bottom line of $2B.









Sen. Joe Manchin says no to $2T bill: 'I can't vote for it'


The West Virginia senator cited a multitude of factors weighing on the economy and the potential harm he saw from pushing through the “mammoth” bill, such as persistent inflation, a growing debt and the latest threat from the omicron variant.




www.pbs.org





Renegged.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Generally speaking, I believe that money was in here; a memorandum was signed by Manchin witnessed by Schumer his bottom line of $2B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one was back in December. 

It is a shame that there is not ANY of the 50 Republican senators that are willing to step up and help out our economy. We need to vote them out so that the conservative Democrats don't have the power to hold up every bit of legislation that is otherwise fully supported by all the other 48 Democrats.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2022)

Greene and Boebert voted against a bill that would renew the National Marrow Donor Program. The program helps match bone marrow donors with leukemia patients.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 21, 2022)

Armed group sent members to minority areas to intimidate voters: suit


The lawsuit accuses the Mike Lindell-linked group of violating the Ku Klux Klan Act and voting rights protections.




www.salon.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## printer (Mar 21, 2022)

*Republicans ramp up support for candidates snubbed by Trump*
Republicans are growing increasingly bold in their support for a handful of candidates snubbed by former President Trump in hotly contested GOP primaries.

While Trump remains the most coveted endorser among Republicans, his picks in some races have stirred concern and frustration within some corners of the GOP, with some Republicans questioning whether the former president is picking the strongest candidates in potentially competitive races.

In most cases, Trump has prioritized a candidate’s loyalty and willingness to back up his claim that the 2020 election was stolen when deciding whom to endorse. And while Republicans acknowledge that the former president’s support matters, his endorsement also has its limits.

“I think people are, rightfully so, paying attention to who he’s endorsing,” said Saul Anuzis, a longtime Republican strategist and former Michigan GOP chairman. “But it’s important to note that, in general, endorsing a candidate doesn’t necessarily mean you’re going to determine who the winner is.”

“They still have to be credible candidates, they still have to run good campaigns, they still have to raise the money and do what they need to do to win,” he added.

Keith Naughton, a veteran Republican strategist, also noted that Trump has been reluctant to spend money backing up his endorsed candidates. While Save America, the former president’s leadership PAC, ended February with more than $110 million in the bank, it didn’t make any donations to the candidates he is supporting.

“He’s not spending it,” Naughton said. “That’s his money and he wants to reserve it for himself.”

In fact, several of Trump’s preferred candidates have struggled to keep up with their top primary rivals in the money race. Britt, for instance, raised more than three times as much as Brooks in the final three months of 2021 and has more than twice as much money in the bank as the Alabama congressman.

Trump’s endorsement also hasn’t always translated to success in the polls. In Georgia’s GOP gubernatorial primary, former Sen. David Perdue has routinely trailed Gov. Brian Kemp in public polling and fundraising despite having Trump’s support.

Kemp, meanwhile, has been singled out for particularly aggressive criticism from the former president for rejecting his pleas to toss out his electoral loss in the 2020 presidential race in Georgia. In a break with Trump, the Republican Governors Association launched an ad in support of Kemp last month — the first time in its history that the group has financed a TV buy boosting a GOP incumbent facing a primary challenge.

Trump has continued to insist upon the strength of his endorsement, arguing that he’s “almost unblemished in the victory count.” Still, there are signs that his influence over GOP voters may be loosening, at least a little bit.

An NBC News poll released in late January found that most Republican voters — 56 percent — see themselves as more supportive of the GOP overall than Trump, while 36 percent said that they see themselves as more supporters of Trump than the party itself. By comparison, a similar poll from 2020 found that 54 percent of Republicans and Republican-leaning independents considered themselves more supportive of Trump than the party as a whole.

“The bottom line is he’s getting stale,” Naughton said. “He’s not offering anything new. It’s like his TV show ‘The Apprentice.’ After a while, people stop watching because it gets boring.”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

injinji said:


>


at that rate, we won't have to do anything but run someone against them who isn't obviously insane...


----------



## printer (Mar 21, 2022)

*Noem signs bill that rejects 'divisive' race trainings at South Dakota universities*
South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem (R) on Monday signed legislation banning the state's public universities from using training and orientation materials that could cause racially based "discomfort."

“No student or teacher should have to endorse Critical Race Theory in order to attend, graduate from, or teach at our public universities,” Noem said in a statement. “College should remain a place where freedom of thought and expression are encouraged, not stifled by political agendas.”

Noem said the state House Bill 1012 "prohibits colleges from requiring students and teachers to attend trainings or orientations based on Critical Race Theory," though the actual text of measure makes no mention of critical race theory. 

Instead, it lists seven “divisive concepts” that are prohibited from being a mandatory part of trainings for college students or faculty members. It does not ban teaching that racism is systemic in societal institutions, which is the framework of critical race theory.

The American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) of South Dakota has previously said that the measure dampens the First Amendment rights of educators and “creates more questions than answers.”

“It opens the door for a wide range of interpretations that could be used to chill free speech and academic freedom, discouraging open and honest discussions about systemic racism in classrooms and in higher education communities,” ACLU of South Dakota advocacy manager Jett Jonelis said. 

“That House Bill 1012 passed shows the very need for the types of discussion our government is trying to prohibit,” Jonelis added.








Noem signs bill that rejects ‘divisive’ race trainings at South Dakota universities


South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem (R) on Monday signed legislation banning the state’s public universities from using training and orientation materials that could cause racially based …




thehill.com


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 21, 2022)

printer said:


> *Noem signs bill that rejects 'divisive' race trainings at South Dakota universities*
> South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem (R) on Monday signed legislation banning the state's public universities from using training and orientation materials that could cause racially based "discomfort."
> 
> “No student or teacher should have to endorse Critical Race Theory in order to attend, graduate from, or teach at our public universities,” Noem said in a statement. “College should remain a place where freedom of thought and expression are encouraged, not stifled by political agendas.”
> ...





https://owl.purdue.edu/owl/subject_specific_writing/writing_in_literature/literary_theory_and_schools_of_criticism/critical_race_theory.html



For those here that dont have a clue what it is, or how long its been around.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

printer said:


> *Noem signs bill that rejects 'divisive' race trainings at South Dakota universities*
> South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem (R) on Monday signed legislation banning the state's public universities from using training and orientation materials that could cause racially based "discomfort."
> 
> “No student or teacher should have to endorse Critical Race Theory in order to attend, graduate from, or teach at our public universities,” Noem said in a statement. “College should remain a place where freedom of thought and expression are encouraged, not stifled by political agendas.”
> ...


and this is why people all around the world are not sending their children to American colleges and Universities the way they did a few years ago...well, along with most of the world hating trump's guts, and American culture being portrayed in the foreign press (at least partially rightfully) as a nation of ignorant rednecks with firearm fetishes and closets full of KKK sheets.


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> https://owl.purdue.edu/owl/subject_specific_writing/writing_in_literature/literary_theory_and_schools_of_criticism/critical_race_theory.html
> 
> 
> 
> For those here that dont have a clue what it is, or how long its been around.


When folks talk about CRT in relation to grade school, I tell them they must be proud of their kid. Going to law school and the sixth grade at the same time. (they never understand. I have to explain)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> When folks talk about CRT in relation to grade school, I tell them they must be proud of their kid. Going to law school and the sixth grade at the same time. (they never understand. I have to explain)


i know, i get the same shit...rednecks go off about it and all i have to do is ask them if they know what it is...then tell them it's a college level subject, not taught in any grade schools or high schools in the United States. even in a college level curriculum, it would only be part of a larger area of study, they don't offer degrees in critical race theory.


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know, i get the same shit...rednecks go off about it and all i have to do is ask them if they know what it is...then tell them it's a college level subject, not taught in any grade schools or high schools in the United States. even in a college level curriculum, it would only be part of a larger area of study, they don't offer degrees in critical race theory.


I understood it to be a study of the effects of slavery and Jim Crow laws on the justice system today. Taught mostly in law school.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> I understood it to be a study of the effects of slavery and Jim Crow laws on the justice system today. Taught mostly in law school.


i didn't think it was that tightly defined. i know it's touched upon if you're taking sociology classes, and in some history classes as well, but i don't know how deeply they go into it


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i didn't think it was that tightly defined. i know it's touched upon if you're taking sociology classes, and in some history classes as well, but i don't know how deeply they go into it


I'm guessing I heard that on NPR a couple years ago when all this started. It's always playing in the background of my life.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2022)

*She Resigned Over Links to an Alleged Sex Trafficker. Now She’s Running for Congress.*


Former Minnesota GOP chair Jennifer Carnahan resigned last summer after one of her closest allies was arrested for allegations of sex trafficking minors.








She Resigned Over Links to an Alleged Sex Trafficker. Now She’s Running for Congress.


Former Minnesota GOP chair Jennifer Carnahan resigned last summer after one of her closest allies was arrested for allegations of sex trafficking minors.




www.vice.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> I'm guessing I heard that on NPR a couple years ago when all this started. It's always playing in the background of my life.


I think it moved from law to anthropology. This casts a wider net than law.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

not exactly gop centered, but i'm pretty sure they've got a hand in it
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2022/feb/08/chevron-amazon-ecuador-steven-donziger-erin-brockovich


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2022)

Top Tennessee Republican subpoenaed by federal grand jury — and a dozen more may follow: report


As many as an additional dozen Republicans in the Tennessee legislature may face subpoenas in an expanding corruption scandal."Tennessee House Speaker Cameron Sexton has been subpoenaed to appear before a federal grand jury as part of an ongoing FBI investigation into Capitol Hill corruption...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2022)

Stinky pulled his endorsement lol.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

Wha happened? Did Mo stop taking down names and kicking asses?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2022)

Paul Manafort was removed from a flight to Dubia from Miami because his passport has been revoked.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2022)

New research on Trump voters: They're not the sharpest tools in the box


Now there's proof: Trump's voters lack "cognitive sophistication," often believe Bible is literal word of God




www.salon.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2022)

Hillsong Church founder Brian Houston resigns after allegations over conduct with women


Hillsong Church founder Brian Houston has agreed to resign after complaints of inappropriate conduct with two women.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2022)

*The Taliban bars Afghan girls from attending school beyond 6th grade.

Guaranteed the GOP are talking about introducing the same legislation here.*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> New research on Trump voters: They're not the sharpest tools in the box
> 
> 
> Now there's proof: Trump's voters lack "cognitive sophistication," often believe Bible is literal word of God
> ...


then it would seem to me that the best tactic would be to "dumb down" the democratic rhetoric for republicans...tell them the truth, but make it bite size...truth mcnuggets...use logical progression chains with small steps to lead them to the right conclusions.
start small, maybe something like " There is a .01% difference between all humans alive on the planet today. the physical differences are actually adaptations to environment, and do not contribute to "racial" differences, which are so rare and so minute that they are statistical anomalies, adding up to .01% of genetic differences world wide." but presented at a 3rd or fourth grade level, with simple animations designed to be kind and happy looking...Sesame street for adults...





with a little of my personal favorite, which still makes me laugh like a fool and walk around going "Book, Book...nope, nope..."
and occassionally "BARrring..."


----------



## injinji (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 23, 2022)

This is old, but pure gold. (it's weird to see the guy on NPR that I've heard for years)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Trying to flee the country, he should have used his Russian passport, Paul ain't to bright, he could have driven to Mexico and flown from there.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Federal authorities bar ex-Trump campaign chief Paul Manafort from Dubai flight because of invalid passport


Then-President Donald Trump pardoned Manafort after losing the 2020 election to President Joe Biden.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Paul Manafort was removed from a flight to Dubia from Miami because his passport has been revoked.


Damn. I heard Dubia is like the Zion for dubious people.


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2022)

Investigators executing search warrant at home of State Supreme Court Judge John Michalski in Amherst


New York State Supreme Court judge John Michalski was reinstated in January after taking time off on a medical leave beginning in February 2021, when he was injured in an incident involving a train.




www.wkbw.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2022)

QAnon head will appear on Arizona congressional primary ballot: report


QAnon leader Ron Watkins gathered enough signatures to make it onto Arizona's Republican congressional primary ballot, the Phoenix New Times reported on Tuesday. Watkins shared the news to his nearly 400,000 followers on Telegram, an encrypted messaging app. He first announced his intention to run l




www.alternet.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> QAnon head will appear on Arizona congressional primary ballot: report
> 
> 
> QAnon leader Ron Watkins gathered enough signatures to make it onto Arizona's Republican congressional primary ballot, the Phoenix New Times reported on Tuesday. Watkins shared the news to his nearly 400,000 followers on Telegram, an encrypted messaging app. He first announced his intention to run l
> ...


it would be AWESOME if he won...since i don't live in Arizona.
Arizona would Invade New Mexico to liberate the Aliens at area 51 in Roswell


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2022)

How to sell books, by Ted Cruz......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it would be AWESOME if he won...since i don't live in Arizona.
> Arizona would Invade New Mexico to liberate the Aliens at area 51 in Roswell


I think they emptied the state hospital into the statehouse there anyway, at least from the news coming out of the place...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> QAnon head will appear on Arizona congressional primary ballot: report
> 
> 
> QAnon leader Ron Watkins gathered enough signatures to make it onto Arizona's Republican congressional primary ballot, the Phoenix New Times reported on Tuesday. Watkins shared the news to his nearly 400,000 followers on Telegram, an encrypted messaging app. He first announced his intention to run l
> ...


doesn't he look like Pedro, grown up?


----------



## topcat (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> doesn't he look like Pedro, grown up?
> View attachment 5107295


My coming of age movie..think i'll watch it again this week.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> My coming of age movie..think i'll watch it again this week.


Wait wut! I thought you were my age? I was 43 when.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

topcat said:


> View attachment 5107357View attachment 5107358


hey, Beaker is fucking cool, Hawley is a fucking douchebag...and Beaker is much handsomer, and easier to make sense of


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Wait wut! I thought you were my age? I was 43 when.


hey, some people come of age sooner, some, not so soon...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey, Beaker is fucking cool, Hawley is a fucking douchebag...and Beaker is much handsomer, and easier to make sense of


those eyes don’t hide much


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey, some people come of age sooner, some, not so soon...


I will very quietly admit that I came before I was of age.


----------



## topcat (Mar 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey, Beaker is fucking cool, Hawley is a fucking douchebag...and Beaker is much handsomer, and easier to make sense of


Beaker is the man Hawley wishes he were. Edit: Alas, Hawley is just a puppet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> those eyes don’t hide much


Beaker's eyes are quite expressive...Hawley's are just windows to the darkness that being a republican politician fills you with


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 24, 2022)

topcat said:


> View attachment 5107357View attachment 5107358


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

give him 20 years....


----------



## printer (Mar 24, 2022)

Oh, tomorrow will be interesting.

*YouTube removes CPAC content for violating 'election integrity policy'*
YouTube removed some video content posted on the account of the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) from its platform because it was in violation of its "election integrity policy," a spokesperson told The Washington Examiner on Thursday.

“We removed content from the CPAC channel for violating our election integrity policy,” YouTube Policy Communications Manager Ivy Choi told the Examiner.

She continued: “Our policies apply to everyone, regardless of the uploader’s political views, and while we do allow content that provides additional context such as countervailing views, the content we removed from this channel was footage that did not provide sufficient context.”

Rep. Andy Biggs (R-Ariz.) said in a Twitter post on Thursday that YouTube had removed all the video footage from two days of the four-day conference, which occurred from Feb. 24-27. He said that the removed content included speeches made by former President Donald Trump and multiple GOP senators and House members, among others.

"The only notice we got from YouTube was that our videos were 'flagged' for 'misinformation,'" Biggs added in another post. "No additional details were provided. We appealed and recently learned that all of our appeals have been 'rejected.'"

American Conservative Union Chairman Matt Schlapp told the Examiner that the organization noticed that the content had been taken down a few days earlier. After opposing the removal of Trump's speech, "it was over the course of days that we realized so much more of the content had been taken down,” he said.

"The policies that would be most destructive of their companies — I think we’re for those,” Schlapp added.

Rep. Lauren Boebert (R-Colo.) tweeted that her speech at the event was among the content that YouTube removed.

"Youtube's censorship has become COMPLETELY out of hand," she said. "Two entire days of CPAC were just ripped off the website - including my speech."








YouTube removes CPAC content for violating ‘election integrity policy’


YouTube removed some video content posted on the account of the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) from its platform because it was in violation of its “election integr…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Oh, tomorrow will be interesting.
> 
> *YouTube removes CPAC content for violating 'election integrity policy'*
> YouTube removed some video content posted on the account of the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) from its platform because it was in violation of its "election integrity policy," a spokesperson told The Washington Examiner on Thursday.
> ...


youtube is a private company, which sets it's own rules and standards...trump literally breathes disinformation, and cannot shut the fuck up about the election he lost...talking about the "big steal" is a big nono....simple as that


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> youtube is a private company, which sets it's own rules and standards...trump literally breathes disinformation, and cannot shut the fuck up about the election he lost...talking about the "big steal" is a big nono....simple as that


But when they get power again they will be coming after Youtube.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> youtube is a private company, which sets it's own rules and standards...trump literally breathes disinformation, and cannot shut the fuck up about the election he lost...talking about the "big steal" is a big nono....simple as that


Everybody is entitled to acquire a soap box, head to a public square or park and rant away. You can even do it on RIU and they won't drag you away as mad nearly as quickly, though like in public you will get ignored.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

I wonder if that was Russian money? Who else has thousands of nukes pointed at you?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









GOP Rep. Jeff Fortenberry guilty of three felonies in campaign contributions case | CNN Politics


Republican Rep. Jeff Fortenberry of Nebraska was found guilty on Thursday of concealing information and making false statements to federal authorities in regard to an investigation looking into illegal campaign contributions in his 2016 reelection campaign, the US Attorney's Office for the...




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> But when they get power again they will be coming after Youtube.


it's a private company...the republicans went on and on about how businesses are allowed to make their own rules during the pandemic.
and with any luck, we're seeing the beginning of the end for the republican party. their voter base shrinks every year, and their representatives get fucking stupider and crazier every year...i'm not looking for them to do well in the coming years it takes for the elephant to finally die. they may not even pull of the votes they need to regain a majority in the house OR the senate this year...that would just tickle me fucking mauve...which is way beyond pink...
and google can afford to fight them in the courts for decades, till they're back out of power.
then there is the huge potential audience from youtube, the republicans may talk a lot of shit, but they don't want to lose that potential audience


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's a private company...the republicans went on and on about how businesses are allowed to make their own rules during the pandemic.
> and with any luck, we're seeing the beginning of the end for the republican party. their voter base shrinks every year, and their representatives get fucking stupider and crazier every year...i'm not looking for them to do well in the coming years it takes for the elephant to finally die. they may not even pull of the votes they need to regain a majority in the house OR the senate this year...that would just tickle me fucking mauve...which is way beyond pink...
> and google can afford to fight them in the courts for decades, till they're back out of power.
> then there is the huge potential audience from youtube, the republicans may talk a lot of shit, but they don't want to lose that potential audience


Inflation. If it were not for it I would hold out some hope for the Democrats. Sure google can fight back, the Republicans are shrinking, both reasons for them to change the rules. And they will be gunning for it more after this.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> Inflation. If it were not for it I would hold out some hope for the Democrats. Sure google can fight back, the Republicans are shrinking, both reasons for them to change the rules. And they will be gunning for it more after this.


they're going extinct, and the best they can hope for is another few years. young people are going democrat at a 4 to 1 rate. the older base is dying off, and there is NO ONE there to replace those losses. it's simple math. the only way for the republican party to survive is to rebrand itself in a way that appeals to younger voters, and i just don't see that happening, without it changing the party so much that they will become the "conservative democratic party" in the end. the day of the old republican establishment is over, the patriarchs are dying off, and they have no one to carry on


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2022)

Macomb County prosecutor under investigation for inappropriate workplace behavior again


Macomb County has hired a law firm to investigate employee complaints against Prosecutor Peter Lucido.




www.wxyz.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2022)

It must be mandatory to be a pedo to join the GOP.










Candidate whose spoiler bid helped elect MAGA Maine governor arrested on 4 felonies: report


Authorities in Maine have arrested a former independent candidate whom many have accused of electing far-right Republican Gov. Paul LePage."Two-time Maine gubernatorial candidate Eliot Cutler was arrested on Friday afternoon on felony charges related to possession of child pornography," the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 27, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/03/26/fortenberry-resigns-lying-fbi/


> Rep. Jeff Fortenberry (R-Neb.) said Saturday that he will resign from Congress after he was convicted Thursday on three felony counts for lying to federal investigators about illegal campaign contributions from a foreign billionaire.
> 
> In a letter to his House colleagues, Fortenberry said his last day in Congress will be March 31.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Well Kemp is going to have to testify against him in court this summer, along with other Georgia republican officials. The trial is in heavily democratic and half black Fulton Co, might happen this summer and trials in Georgia are on TV too! There's a bonus! Now if Donald draws a black no nonsense black female judge, she might order him tied to his chair and ball gagged if he doesn't STFU during testimony against him! At sentencing in the fall, just before the election when she sentences him and gives him a nice lecture while ripping a strip off him on TV. Donald goes nuts on the entire republican party and tells his base to stay home!

Best case scenario! 









Trump attacks Georgia Gov. Kemp at rally as he wages war on ‘RINO sellouts’


Trump has thrown his weight behind former Sen. David Perdue, who will face off against Kemp in the May 24 primary ahead of the pivotal midterm elections this year.




nypost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Money lost to the republicans, he won't spend a dime on this election, except to oust his enemies in primaries, the rest will go for rapidly mounting legal bills and trying to keep his dying business from going broke. Perhaps that's why he is not being prosecuted in NY, they've had a good look at the books and know he will soon crash and burn in bankruptcy. It would be better if he went down on his own, then do him after the mess emerges from his financial ruin. Perhaps Donald has about as much time before he goes broke, as Vlad does and they will both go down together.









Questions abound as Trump raises – and hoards – huge sums of 2024 cash


Without any declared candidacy, and with little spent on Republican candidates, the purpose of Trump’s war chest remains opaque




www.theguardian.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Money lost to the republicans, he won't spend a dime on this election, except to oust his enemies in primaries, the rest will go for rapidly mounting legal bills and trying to keep his dying business from going broke. Perhaps that's why he is not being prosecuted in NY, they've had a good look at the books and know he will soon crash and burn in bankruptcy. It would be better if he went down on his own, then do him after the mess emerges from his financial ruin. Perhaps Donald has about as much time before he goes broke, as Vlad does and they will both go down together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to believe your hypothesis about Bragg’s reason for abandoning the case, but I can’t. 

No prosecutor will abandon such a high-profile case without a motive. That motive could be some structural problem with discovered material, or it could be an undisclosed personal bias.

The fact that two of his best prosecutors quit does not support a rosy scenario. I really hope some journalist finds out and reports why.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I would like to believe your hypothesis about Bragg’s reason for abandoning the case, but I can’t.
> 
> No prosecutor will abandon such a high-profile case without a motive. That motive could be some structural problem with discovered material, or it could be an undisclosed personal bias.
> 
> The fact that two of his best prosecutors quit does not support a rosy scenario. I really hope some journalist finds out and reports why.


Nonetheless, it could be the end result, Donald's businesses are losing money at a horrific rate and he can't get accounting help either, or banking support for everyday stuff.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I would like to believe your hypothesis about Bragg’s reason for abandoning the case, but I can’t.
> 
> No prosecutor will abandon such a high-profile case without a motive. That motive could be some structural problem with discovered material, or it could be an undisclosed personal bias.
> 
> The fact that two of his best prosecutors quit does not support a rosy scenario. I really hope some journalist finds out and reports why.



Did you read the lovely letter he wrote to Stinky and his whore?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Did you read the lovely letter he wrote to Stinky and his whore?


No! Bragg?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nonetheless, it could be the end result, Donald's businesses are losing money at a horrific rate and he can't get accounting help either, or banking support for everyday stuff.


His businesses have always fared poorly. His survivability exceeds my credulity. Without a forced court appearance I have no confidence he won’t keep the graft going. He has done heart-stoppingly criminal deeds before and during his tenure in DC. 
No indictments 15 months in. Something’s rotten in East Saint Looey.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2022)

I saw a old letter from Bragg to Stinky and his whore when he was president. It was one of those ass kissing things that went on about how wonderful he is. Have you seen any of the videos of white house meetings where Stinky has everyone take turns around the table saying how wonderful and powerful he is?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> His businesses have always fared poorly. His survivability exceeds my credulity. Without a forced court appearance I have no confidence he won’t keep the graft going. He has done heart-stoppingly criminal deeds before and during his tenure in DC.
> No indictments 15 months in. Something’s rotten in East Saint Looey.


The only thing he was good at was pretending to be a businessman on tv and he wasn’t even that good at that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I would like to believe your hypothesis about Bragg’s reason for abandoning the case, but I can’t.
> 
> No prosecutor will abandon such a high-profile case without a motive. That motive could be some structural problem with discovered material, or it could be an undisclosed personal bias.
> 
> The fact that two of his best prosecutors quit does not support a rosy scenario. I really hope some journalist finds out and reports why.


Everyday Donald keeps the big lie con going, is a day he steals more small donor money from republican house candidates, who depend on that cash along with RNC support. He's vacuuming up their money too and they are paying his mounting legal bills in most cases and he will use them like toilet paper. Everybody motivated by hate gives money to Donald first and the GOP second and it might be half or more of the base who donate small dollars. Besides, Donald is ripping the republicans apart over the "Big steal" and now over the Russians and Putin, with their past coming back to haunt many of them.

I don't mind Donald running around like Chuckie with a knife inside the republican party in a critical election year and neither does Joe. Lose the election and you could be on the road to losing your democracy and freedom, Trump should have taught some Americans a few things and Putin is teaching them more. You don't like the temporary injustice, but you might like the end result. The wheels of justice grind slowly anyway and in this case, it will grind those involved in this shit to dust.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The only thing he was good at was pretending to be a businessman on tv and he wasn’t even that good at that.


His superpower is escaping indictment and conviction. Stormy Daniels just got reraped by that man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Trump and some republicans might be worried about what is happening in Russia and what might come out in the near future. If Vlad's regime goes down, the new government could open up some files for the CIA to help with sanctions etc. Maybe some in Russia want to undermine Vlad and will leak information to turn America against him even more and to prevent Trump rising to power again. This shakes things up a lot and these republicans should be concerned, if the betrayed America. I'm wondering about Mike Pompeo myself, among others.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Without getting into too much of a conspiracy theory, if you wanted to kill or delay Trump's indictment in NY then the elected official is the guy to do it, not the prosecutors, they are officers of the court and must not be involved or know the reason. Trump's NY troubles are of little interest to his base who won't understand it anyway, it would be out of sight and be behind closed doors. Trials in Georgia are on TV and republican officials will be testifying against Trump for election cheating and directly challenging the big lie under oath. It will most likely happen this summer and it will get national wall to wall TV coverage and in Futon Co, he has a very good chance of being convicted, the sentencing might be in the fall.

Perhaps they are saving Donald's virginity for the right moment and will pop his cherry on live national TV with the nation glued to the tube. I would, if it meant the house and senate in 2022 and would quietly and carefully arrange to make it happen. Bragg just ain't that big a fool, but a call from someone in the party might have changed his mind and a six or nine month delay is nothing in the legal system. He is the key to making it happen in Georgia on national TV this spring or summer and he is elected, so he's covered, for now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Maybe Bragg will suddenly get an ambassadorship to some obscure African country this summer and resign to take up his important new post...  This is way too fucking big for corruption with the feds looking over his shoulder, it is way too high profile for obstruction of justice. It makes no sense, unless Trump has him in a porn video or something, there are far too many eyeballs on this, it's way too hot.

By the time they get around to removing him from office, he will have another job after resigning, what that plum is, remains to be seen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NY DA Alvin Bragg Refuses to Indict Trump: Candidates for NY Governor Pledge to Remove Bragg*






Prosecutors owe the people they represent three things: transparency, accountability and candor. New York District Attorney Alvin Bragg has fallen down on the job on all three fronts. It's no surprise that several candidates running for governor of New York -- Democrats and Republicans alike -- are pledging to remove Bragg form office if elected. 

This video reviews how Bragg has failed on the transparency front, the accountability front and the candor front. Given those three strikes, Bragg should be out. Because justice matters.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I would like to believe your hypothesis about Bragg’s reason for abandoning the case, but I can’t.
> 
> No prosecutor will abandon such a high-profile case without a motive. That motive could be some structural problem with discovered material, or it could be an undisclosed personal bias.
> 
> The fact that two of his best prosecutors quit does not support a rosy scenario. I really hope some journalist finds out and reports why.


I am hoping it is to not screw with a Federal/State double jeopardy case. I am pretty sure it was Manafort that had something like that in his charges that got tossed, but not 100% if it was him or not.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2022)

Top prosecutor in America's fourth-biggest county abruptly resigns, triggering special election


Arizona Republican Allister Adel announced Monday that she was � resigning as the top prosecutor � of Maricopa County,�a move that the � Arizona Republic � writes came after negative attention "over ...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 29, 2022)

Republicans protect South Dakota AG from impeachment after he killed a man — and even Kristi Noem is furious


A panel refused to refer South Dakota Attorney General Jason Ravnsborg for impeachment, the Daily Beast reported Monday evening. The panel of eight state House officials voted 6-2 to save Ravnsborg after he hit a man with his car after driving home from a fundraiser and then fled the scene. Six...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

Keep the heat on the latest fascist.





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2022)

Editorial: DePerno should explain where the $400,000 went


DePerno was among the major drivers of the effort to overturn Michigan's election and declare former President Donald Trump the winner.



www.detroitnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

I see Donald was in the news again asking Putin for help, first against Hilary, then Joe by black mailing Zelenskiy and now with Hunter Biden. Now do you see why some people want Donald running around ripping the GOP to pieces? They don't want the fucker in prison yet and he would be there or almost by now, if Alvin Bragg never pulled the pin on it. I do feel he's got a trial date on national TV in Georgia, where state republicans will be testifying against him in open court this summer. It will literally be a riot outside the courthouse and a spectacle inside, that should capture national attention and a very large viewership. It will be the trial of the century for awhile, until he's indicted for the really big crime of the century and that will be a federal charge.

So Donald is asking for Vlad's help in the middle of a popular war with massive national support for the Ukrainians and a growing national hard on for Vlad. Perfect timing I think, jenus, just like Putin's invasion, two peas in a pod really, Vlad is holding the brain. Asking Vlad for favors on TV is becoming habit forming for Donald, maybe third time's the charm.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2022)

The GOP are all pedos and they don't try to hide it anymore.










Proposed GOP bill eliminates age requirements for marriages in Tennessee


As abortion ban proposals make their way nationwide, some GOP states are taking the opportunity to propose other horrific laws. A bill, HB 233, has been proposed in the Tennessee state legislature that would establish a common-law marriage between “one...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

Looks like Alex is fucked, when this gets in front of a jury he won't have a pot to piss in.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Judge Holds Alex Jones In Contempt After Failing To Show Up For Depositions*






A Connecticut judge is holding Alex Jones in contempt after he failed to show up for two depositions involving a lawsuit with the families of the Sandy Hook shooting. The lawsuit was filed after Jones repeatedly said on his show, Infowars, that the massacre was a hoax. NBC's Kate Snow reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

*Senator's reaction to Trump remark leaves George Conway shaking his head*





Sen. Kevin Cramer (R-ND) reacts to former President Donald Trump's calls to Vladimir Putin to release dirt on the Bidens. The GOP congressman's response flabbergasts attorney George Conway.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2022)

Madison Cawthorne R-NC is a goner. Thom Tillis just endorsed his opponent.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nonetheless, it could be the end result, Donald's businesses are losing money at a horrific rate and he can't get accounting help either, or banking support for everyday stuff.











Trump a pariah? New $100 million bank loan suggests not


A bank’s decision to loan Donald Trump’s company $100 million is the latest evidence the former president might survive fraud investigations and a business-world backlash over his efforts to stay in office after losing the 2020 election




abcnews.go.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Without getting into too much of a conspiracy theory, if you wanted to kill or delay Trump's indictment in NY then the elected official is the guy to do it, not the prosecutors, they are officers of the court and must not be involved or know the reason. Trump's NY troubles are of little interest to his base who won't understand it anyway, it would be out of sight and be behind closed doors. Trials in Georgia are on TV and republican officials will be testifying against Trump for election cheating and directly challenging the big lie under oath. It will most likely happen this summer and it will get national wall to wall TV coverage and in Futon Co, he has a very good chance of being convicted, the sentencing might be in the fall.
> 
> Perhaps they are saving Donald's virginity for the right moment and will pop his cherry on live national TV with the nation glued to the tube. I would, if it meant the house and senate in 2022 and would quietly and carefully arrange to make it happen. Bragg just ain't that big a fool, but a call from someone in the party might have changed his mind and a six or nine month delay is nothing in the legal system. He is the key to making it happen in Georgia on national TV this spring or summer and he is elected, so he's covered, for now.


You hit the nail on the head- everyone is chomping at the bit to know which prison Donald will lose his cherry in. Meh high profile dead in a month ala Epstein or he's got his own gang and 'this prison thing could work out.'. The structure will be good for him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You hit the nail on the head- everyone is chomping at the bit to know which prison Donald will lose his cherry in. Meh high profile dead in a month ala Epstein or he's got his own gang and 'this prison thing could work out.'. The structure will be good for him.


A TV trial in Georgia would be best and republicans testifying against him, including Mark Meadows and the top people in Georgia is bound to drive Donald wild, I hope they have to tie him to his chair and ball gag him. I also hope he draws a black female no nonsense judge, who won't take shit and who will rip him a new asshole upon sentencing. Further more I hope she jails the fucker after indictment for lying about the trial and judiciary to the public. I also hope red hats have riots outside the courthouse, that are lead by GOP congress people with their lips still latched to Donald's asshole as he goes down like the fucking titanic.  Donald will only have one thing on his mind after the republicans cut his throat and leave him for dead, REVENGE!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

*Putin Is A Victim Of His Own Propaganda | Mick Mulvaney Makes His First Late Show Appearance*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

*Why NATO might be limiting its support for Ukraine*






'What I'm worried about is that maybe in a place like Washington people are afraid of the consequences of Putin losing,' said former Canadian ambassador to Ukraine Roman Waschuk on the limits to NATO support for Ukraine. 'That puts the Ukrainians in a very difficult situation where you are encouraged to fight but not allowed to win.'


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Why NATO might be limiting its support for Ukraine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've said for a while we need to arm them just enough to keep them in the fight. The longer poot-poot is there, there weaker he will be, and the longer it will take Russia to recover.

Each country will do what they think will help them the most. That is the way the world works.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2022)

The one thing that would precipitate a massive change in our posture toward Putin would be if he engages in a wmd first use. Should he do so, we should show Vladolf what an _effective _air war looks like.
I hope that we have a sufficient stockpile of the necessary weapons, notably conventional penetrating bunker bombs. We would walk the B-2s and F-22s from East to west and kill anything that flies. We probably have current pinpoint locations on every SSM and AA site in the country.
The other thing I’d ask the admirals is if we should clean the ocean of every last Russian missile boat.

If he engages in a second use of wmd, the B-61 can be set at 0.3 kt (300 tons) up to fifty kt. If we have to he resolve, we can win this one anywhere short of a full intercontinental exchange.

A couple of well-directed small nukes from the big black bats on Putin’s dwellings outside the Kremlin complex (off limits) might have explanatory power.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2022)

When GOP only looks at the dollar signs..and city council ALL voted it.






The beauty is it's literally in their backyards.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2022)

Well this is going full moron.









Ron DeSantis signals support for stripping Disney of special self-governing status as feud escalates


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis on Thursday signaled support for stripping Disney of its 55-year-old special status that allows the entertainment company to operate as an independent government around its Orlando-area theme park.




www.cnn.com





You'll never beat Disney.


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2022)

*Just three GOP lawmakers back marijuana legalization vote; two Dems vote ‘no*
The three Republicans were Reps. Matt Gaetz (Fla.), Brian Mast (Fla.) and Tom McClintock (Calif.).

Meanwhile, Democratic Reps. Henry Cuellar (Texas) and Chris Pappas (N.H.) were the only members of their party to join most Republicans in opposition.









Just three GOP lawmakers back marijuana legalization vote; two Dems vote ‘no’


Only three House Republicans joined with all but two Democrats on Friday in support of legislation to legalize marijuana nationwide. The three Republicans were Reps. Matt Gaetz (Fla.), Brian Mast (…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Just three GOP lawmakers back marijuana legalization vote; two Dems vote ‘no*
> The three Republicans were Reps. Matt Gaetz (Fla.), Brian Mast (Fla.) and Tom McClintock (Calif.).
> 
> Meanwhile, Democratic Reps. Henry Cuellar (Texas) and Chris Pappas (N.H.) were the only members of their party to join most Republicans in opposition.
> ...


The expungement for other drugs or nondrug crimes, is this an irrelevant whataboutism? It seems corrupt.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2022)

it's about time someone put a muzzle on desantis and his bullshit
https://www.salon.com/2022/04/01/puts-florida-on-10-year-probation-after-ruling-voting-law-disenfranchises-black/

lets see how long Florida remains a republican state now


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's about time someone put a muzzle on desantis and his bullshit
> https://www.salon.com/2022/04/01/puts-florida-on-10-year-probation-after-ruling-voting-law-disenfranchises-black/
> 
> lets see how long Florida remains a republican state now


The last few state wide elections have been 51/49 GOP. Yet the statehouse is 2/3rds GOP. They are good at drawing lines, no?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> The last few state wide elections have been 51/49 GOP. Yet the statehouse is 2/3rds GOP. They are good at drawing lines, no?


divide and conquer


----------



## Derbud420 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2022)

It's true- she's back.









Sarah Palin announces run for Congress in Alaska


Former Alaska governor and vice-presidential candidate Sarah Palin announced Friday that she is running for Congress.




www.foxnews.com





Wonder when Michelle Bachman will announce?


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's true- she's back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The deadline has passed. It was Friday at 5:00 local time.









Live updates: 51 candidates sign up to run in Alaska’s special U.S. House election, including Sarah Palin


The candidates entering the race to replace the late Rep. Don Young include former Gov. Sarah Palin and a long list of current and former state lawmakers, public officials and others, including Santa Claus, a member of the North Pole city council formerly known as Thomas O’Connor.




www.adn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's about time someone put a muzzle on desantis and his bullshit
> https://www.salon.com/2022/04/01/puts-florida-on-10-year-probation-after-ruling-voting-law-disenfranchises-black/
> 
> lets see how long Florida remains a republican state now


But John Roberts said it was the "new south" and the voting rights laws should be struck down. It was not only an error, but poses an immediate existential threat to American liberal democracy and the constitution. John Roberts and the rest of the clowns who voted for this have shit a foot deep on their faces. Once they take over the executive and legislative branches of government, WTF do you think is next? The rule of law is the last thing they want FFS! Those morons would be stood up outside the courthouse and shot in their robes.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)

I heard this on the news tonight. A teacher in the next county over is part of the lawsuit. 









Lawsuit filed against Florida's so-called 'Don't Say Gay' law within days of signing


A lawsuit from LGBTQ advocates and Florida families has been filed against the "Don't Say Gay" law.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Looks like since Vlad is losing all the fascists are in emergency meetings in Washington, Hungry and the Kremlin. They are gonna run from Vlad like he was on fire and about to explode, however they are tied to Donald and Donald is tied to Vlad, he even recently asked him for help again, against domestic political enemies.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trumpian Conservatives Hold an ‘Emergency’ Meeting Over Russia


At a Washington Marriott, the nationalist wing of the Republican Party wrestles with what Putin’s war means for their movement.




www.politico.com


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's true- she's back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everbuddy loves a quitter, you betcha'!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 3, 2022)

topcat said:


> Everbuddy loves a quitter, you betcha'!


There are about 50 people running including her. The last moron got Covid and died; that seat came up last was like 40 years ago.


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> There are about 50 people running including her. The last moron got Covid and died; that seat came up last was like 40 years ago.


Wasn't that Young man about 90 years old?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2022)

injinji said:


> Wasn't that Young man about 90 years old?


He was 88 same as everyone else in the Senate. It was Covid.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> He was 88 same as everyone else in the Senate. It was Covid.


The average age of Members of the House at the beginning of the 117th Congress was 58.4 years; of Senators, 64.3 years. 

https://guides.loc.gov/117th-congress-book-list


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> The average age of Members of the House at the beginning of the 117th Congress was 58.4 years; of Senators, 64.3 years.
> 
> https://guides.loc.gov/117th-congress-book-list


Jerry Brown is running for the Senate and he's 82 so they're not getting younger.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Jerry Brown is running for the Senate and he's 82 so they're not getting younger.


It suggests the benefits of master-class healthcare.


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 4, 2022)

The monkeys with the least stress in the community have less disease issues.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 4, 2022)

GOP's Lisa McClain whines about Biden after getting busted for lying about Trump capturing bin Laden


A first-term Republican lawmaker made a series of blatantly false claims about Donald Trump's accomplishments at a campaign rally over the weekend.Rep. LIsa McClain (R-MI) gave a short speech Saturday at the former president's rally outside Detroit, where she told fellow supporters that Trump...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

I keep tell'en ya folks they are slow walking Donald's federal indictment and the rest for a reason(s) and this is one of them. Donald on the loose is more useful than Donald in prison, he's even supporting and publicly asking for help from Putin FFS. By summer a trial in Georgia with republicans testifying against him should put a cap on it. Donald will feel betrayed and want retribution on the republicans, if he can't own them, he will destroy them. If they lose just 10% support in November they are screwed and Donald might be able to do it, if on the loose during primary season and keeping his base home after.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Goes After The 'Big 12' GOP Incumbents For The Midterms*






MSNBC's Vaughn Hillyard reports on how former President Trump is putting his influence on the line by backing Republican primary challengers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> GOP's Lisa McClain whines about Biden after getting busted for lying about Trump capturing bin Laden
> 
> 
> A first-term Republican lawmaker made a series of blatantly false claims about Donald Trump's accomplishments at a campaign rally over the weekend.Rep. LIsa McClain (R-MI) gave a short speech Saturday at the former president's rally outside Detroit, where she told fellow supporters that Trump...
> ...


just another republicunt, doing what republicunts do...breath in, lie out...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I keep tell'en ya folks they are slow walking Donald's federal indictment and the rest for a reason(s) and this is one of them. Donald on the loose is more useful than Donald in prison, he's even supporting and publicly asking for help from Putin FFS. By summer a trial in Georgia with republicans testifying against him should put a cap on it. Donald will feel betrayed and want retribution on the republicans, if he can't own them, he will destroy them. If they lose just 10% support in November they are screwed and Donald might be able to do it, if on the loose during primary season and keeping his base home after.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Goes After The 'Big 12' GOP Incumbents For The Midterms*
> 
> ...


you might be right...but the one thing donald trump is actually good at is avoiding responsibility. at this point i will be surprised if he ever sees the inside of a courtroom, much less a prison cell. it will matter little, though. his base is dwindling, his influence is dwindling, his resources are dwindling...soon he will be widely regarded as the loud mouth, ignorant has-been that he already is


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you might be right...but the one thing donald trump is actually good at is avoiding responsibility. at this point i will be surprised if he ever sees the inside of a courtroom, much less a prison cell. it will matter little, though. his base is dwindling, his influence is dwindling, his resources are dwindling...soon he will be widely regarded as the loud mouth, ignorant has-been that he already is


He will still own a significant part of the base, maybe 30%, no matter what happens. He might not do time in prison, the secret service will be ordered by the court to keep him in custody, where to be determined, Gitmo to be hoped for!

The main thing IMHO will be a TV trial in Georgia this spring or summer and republicans testifying against him and the big lie. There might be another 1/6 on the courthouse steps and all kinds of fun could happen inside the courtroom, you know Donald! Hopefully he will divide the Republican party and keep enough of the base home to make a difference in November and he might appear before a judge for sentencing before election day, if guilty. It will be a TV trial as all are in Georgia and the nation will really be the jury. It promises to be a three ring circus and spectacle. It will break the ice and spell, later the feds can follow up with kingpin of the conspiracy that could well imprison hundreds of assholes. The body politic will get a real good fucking enema, with Julian Assange coming to America soon and looking for a deal to squeal on Roger Stone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

Well worth the shit and effort to take them off the air, if ya win, for their pandemic coverage and as a public health menace. According to this it would be a wise move, kill AM hate radio while you are at it, assign the band to digital.

Could this be hope for America and a clue as to the way forward? Others will be looking at this and thinking. What would the political effects of taking foxnews out after a year? How many votes would the democrats lose vs how many would they gain?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Fox viewers transformed after watching CNN for 30 days, report finds


Study finds changes in attitudes, policy preferences about Covid-19, then president Donald Trump




www.independent.co.uk





*Fox viewers transformed after watching CNN for 30 days, report finds*

*Study finds changes in attitudes, policy preferences about Covid-19, then president Donald Trump*



Fox News viewers who were paid to watch CNN for 30 days eventually became more skeptical and less likely to buy into fake news, according to a new study.

The study titled “The manifold effects of partisan media on viewers’ beliefs and attitudes: A field experiment with Fox News viewers” by David E Brockman and Joshua L Kalla was conducted in September 2020 and published last week.


“Of 763 qualifying participants, we then randomised 40 per cent to treatment group. To change the slant of their media diet, we offered treatment group participants $15 per hour to watch 7 hours of CNN per week, during Sept. 2020, prioritising the hours at which participants indicated they typically watched Fox News,” the study said.


The study found changes in attitudes and policy preferences about Covid-19, evaluations of then president Donald Trump and Republican candidates as well as elected officials.

“Despite regular Fox viewers being largely strong partisans, we found manifold effects of changing the slant of their media diets on their factual beliefs, attitudes, perceptions of issues’ importance, and overall political views,” the authors of the study said.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2022)

https://www.newyorker.com/news/our-columnists/joe-manchin-cant-shoot-down-the-logic-of-a-wealth-tax

OMMFG i hate manchin...they should just go ahead and kick him the fuck out of the party, let him go join the fuckface republicans, he already is one in everything but name.
i SOOOO fucking hope we surprise the republicans in november and pick up even one seat, so manchin becomes the irrelevant red neck money grubber he deserves to be. it would be sweet justice if his vote didn't matter anymore, and he could just fade into the woodwork and collect his pay offs while sitting on a committee he should never have been picked to be on


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.newyorker.com/news/our-columnists/joe-manchin-cant-shoot-down-the-logic-of-a-wealth-tax
> 
> OMMFG i hate manchin...they should just go ahead and kick him the fuck out of the party, let him go join the fuckface republicans, he already is one in everything but name.
> i SOOOO fucking hope we surprise the republicans in november and pick up even one seat, so manchin becomes the irrelevant red neck money grubber he deserves to be. it would be sweet justice if his vote didn't matter anymore, and he could just fade into the woodwork and collect his pay offs while sitting on a committee he should never have been picked to be on


The best you can say about him is he is only greedy, not crazy as well like the republicans, he good for votes on judges etc. I hope a confluence of factors come into play that will defeat the republicans in the house and senate. Indicting 120 of them this summer for conspiracy to commit sedition etc, along with hundreds of republican fake electors and their enablers locally, could shake things up! If Garland grew a set of balls by magic, forgot he was a judge and remember he's the ONLY defense against domestic enemies. The army generals deal with the likes of Vlad, the attorney GENERAL deals with domestic threats and the likes of Trump, as per his oath of office. He is no longer a judge, he is the sword and shield of the government and constitution, it is a different role in the legal system and requires a different kind of thinking. He'd better start acting more like a general and less like a judge before the election.

There must be a larger purpose to the foot dragging, if not, Garland won't be remembered well in professional legal circles or by the public. Joe will fire him after the election, no matter what the result is, if he doesn't bust these assholes by the bushel and go for the gusto while doing it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2022)

63 Republicans just voted against a House resolution expressing support for NATO and principles of democracy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> 63 Republicans just voted against a House resolution expressing support for NATO and principles of democracy.


of course they did, it wasn't their idea, it was Gerry Connely's idea, and they wouldn't support a democrat to save their own lives, better to die pwning a lib than to support peace, democracy, and sanity, if it was a democrats idea


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The best you can say about him is he is only greedy, not crazy as well like the republicans, he good for votes on judges etc. I hope a confluence of factors come into play that will defeat the republicans in the house and senate. Indicting 120 of them this summer for conspiracy to commit sedition etc, along with hundreds of republican fake electors and their enablers locally, could shake things up! If Garland grew a set of balls by magic, forgot he was a judge and remember he's the ONLY defense against domestic enemies. The army generals deal with the likes of Vlad, the attorney GENERAL deals with domestic threats and the likes of Trump, as per his oath of office. He is no longer a judge, he is the sword and shield of the government and constitution, it is a different role in the legal system and requires a different kind of thinking. He'd better start acting more like a general and less like a judge before the election.
> 
> There must be a larger purpose to the foot dragging, if not, Garland won't be remembered well in professional legal circles or by the public. Joe will fire him after the election, no matter what the result is, if he doesn't bust these assholes by the bushel and go for the gusto while doing it.


Joe should fire him now and put Monaco in charge for the time being. he's a fucking loser, a gutless wonder. he would have been much better on the bench than in front of it


----------



## printer (Apr 5, 2022)

*63 Republicans, Including Two From Virginia (Bob Good and Ben Cline) Vote Against Rep. Gerry Connolly’s Resolution in Support of NATO, Democracy*
This afternoon, the U.S. House of Representatives overwhelmingly (362-63) passed a resolution, co-sponsored by Rep. Gerry Connolly (D-VA11) and Rep. Mike Turner (R-OH10), “in support of the establishment of a Center for *Democratic* Resilience within NATO to help member, partner, and aspirant states strengthen their *democratic* institutions and to preserve democracy around the globe.” The resolution also states that the U.S. House “reaffirms its unequivocal support for the North Atlantic Treaty Organization as an alliance founded on *democratic* principles” and “calls on the President to use the voice and vote of the United States to adopt a new Strategic Concept for NATO that is clear about its support for shared *democratic values* and committed to enhancing NATO’s capacity to strengthen democratic institutions within NATO member, partner, and aspirant countries.”

_(you do see the obvious problem, don't you?)_









63 Republicans, Including Two From Virginia (Bob Good and Ben Cline) Vote Against Rep. Gerry Connolly’s Resolution in Support of NATO, Democracy


This afternoon, the U.S. House of Representatives overwhelmingly (362-63) passed a resolution, co-sponsored by Rep. Gerry Connolly (D-VA11) and Rep. Mike Turner (R-OH10), "in support of the establish




bluevirginia.us





See, lots for the 63 Republicans to rail against.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 6, 2022)

Why is this piece of shit still free? Why does it take so long to charge these fuckers with anything? If they had the same evidence they have on him, on anyone else, he’d have been tried and convicted by now. This piece of shit hasn’t even been charged. Not only that, he’s spewing bullshit to raise campaign money for a fall victory.

trump, Bannon, Meadows, Rudy, all these clowns still roaming free, selling books, making money. lol. What a joke.

Defense secretary fires back at Matt Gaetz's accusation during hearing








Watch Matt Gaetz and Defense Secretary Austin's heated exchange - CNN Video


During a congressional hearing about the Defense Department budget, Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin fired back at Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) after the Florida Republican accused the Pentagon of "embracing socialism" and "blowing calls" in Ukraine and Afghanistan.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 6, 2022)

Candidate Lopez arrested for second time


Leanette Lopez, a candidate for the Kentucky House of Representatives, was arrested this weekend and charged with third-degree assault, a felony offense, and suspicion of drunken driving, her second alcohol-related




www.bgdailynews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Why is this piece of shit still free? Why does it take so long to charge these fuckers with anything? If they had the same evidence they have on him, on anyone else, he’d have been tried and convicted by now. This piece of shit hasn’t even been charged. Not only that, he’s spewing bullshit to raise campaign money for a fall victory.
> 
> trump, Bannon, Meadows, Rudy, all these clowns still roaming free, selling books, making money. lol. What a joke.
> 
> ...


like Gaetz is an expert on anything but fucking teenage girls...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

*Why Donald Trump asking Putin for dirt on Hunter Biden can’t be ignored*





Former President Donald Trump openly urged Russian President Vladimir Putin to publicly release any dirt he might have on Hunter Biden. In today’s episode of The Point, CNN’s Chris Cillizza discusses how this fits a pattern established by Trump and how dangerous his latest overture to Russia is to democracy.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2022)

Ignorant Fucker.









Gaetz justifies 'no' vote on insulin cap bill by saying diabetics should lose weight


Twelve House Republicans broke party ranks to vote on a bill that would cap insulin at $35 per month for most Americans. Gaetz voted "no."



www.usatoday.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 7, 2022)

Doesn't everyone Hitler LARP?


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 7, 2022)

McConnell’s Supreme Court hypocrisy takes an outlandish turn — MSNBC


There's regular ol' hypocrisy and then there's Mitch-McConnell-talks-about-the-Supreme-Court hypocrisy.




apple.news


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> McConnell’s Supreme Court hypocrisy takes an outlandish turn — MSNBC
> 
> 
> There's regular ol' hypocrisy and then there's Mitch-McConnell-talks-about-the-Supreme-Court hypocrisy.
> ...


The Pee Wee Herman "I know you are, but what am I" troll in full effect.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> McConnell’s Supreme Court hypocrisy takes an outlandish turn — MSNBC
> 
> 
> There's regular ol' hypocrisy and then there's Mitch-McConnell-talks-about-the-Supreme-Court hypocrisy.
> ...


Didn't Mitch ole boy say somewhere else this is all on Biden and the Dems..pass or fail? Maybe he should stay out of it just like he's been.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 7, 2022)

A Republican in Missouri sponsored a bill to outlaw marriages to a child under 14. And 48 republicans voted against it.


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The Pee Wee Herman "I know you are, but what am I" troll in full effect.


A *real* piece o’ work, that one


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> A Republican in Missouri sponsored a bill to outlaw marriages to a child under 14. And 48 republicans voted against it.


A culture that preys upon its coming generations can’t survive…and BTW too many predators a extremely popular Christian ministry leaders. My understanding of the nature of “Christian love” as they like to advertise it, is that they might be real happy with how Putin’s doing these days.

kind of a sharp turn, but:


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2022)

BWHAHAHAHA 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512113187084251142


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 7, 2022)

You go, girl!









Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene says she reported Jimmy Kimmel's comments to Capitol Police


U.S. Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene, R-Ga., reported comments from late-night host Jimmy Kimmel to U.S. Capitol Police.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2022)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/marjorie-taylor-greene-jimmy-kimmel-capitol-police-slap-joke_n_624e4fc4e4b0587dee72804e

....... .............


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You go, girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> BWHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512113187084251142


I hope private citizen Trump enjoys jail.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I hope private citizen Trump enjoys jail.


I hope he *doesn’t *enjoy jail …..


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512032347885035520


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

*Will Russia's invasion of Ukraine crack Republicans’ tribal loyalty to Trump?*






Republicans’ tribal loyalty to Donald Trump continued after he tried to overturn the election. But after Russia’s unprovoked invasion of Ukraine, Trump’s pro-Putin comments are dividing his GOP base. Could this be what causes the ‘cult of Trump’ to crack? CNN senior global affairs analyst Bianna Golodryga - who was born in the former Soviet Union - joins John Avlon on this week’s Reality Check to give her perspective on whether the GOP might rediscover its commitment to freedom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

*Let's talk about how Putin is saving the Republican party from itself....*


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> McConnell’s Supreme Court hypocrisy takes an outlandish turn — MSNBC
> 
> 
> There's regular ol' hypocrisy and then there's Mitch-McConnell-talks-about-the-Supreme-Court hypocrisy.
> ...


Wattle McConnell.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Doesn't everyone Hitler LARP?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114543


Nazis died so that I could post this pic on a weed forum


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Nazis died so that I could post this pic on a weed forum
> 
> View attachment 5115032


Then their sacrifice was not in vain...


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about how Putin is saving the Republican party from itself....*


I have ENORMOUS respect for Beau…but I’m not at all sure he’s caught the wave here. I don’t think the “GOP” is salvageable…or worthy of salvage. From this point, anyone who votes for ANY pseudo-conservative ‘candidate’ is a sworn enemy of the constitution, just as much as the forsworn treasonists they vote for. If they disavowed the last 40 years IN DETAIL, I would still distrust them: I’ve been listening to the same liars tell the same lies for far too long.

It’s a real My Lai conundrum: the only way to *save* the party is to DESTROY it. Utterly.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 8, 2022)

Republicans threaten to block Disney from extending its copyright on its beloved mascot Mickey Mouse due to the company's vocal opposition to Florida's deeply hateful "Don't Say Gay" bill.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 8, 2022)

Ohio introduces legislation modeled after Florida's "Don't Say Gay" bill


Two Ohio lawmakers introduced a bill that would ban teaching children from kindergarten to third grade about sexual orientation and gender identity.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I have ENORMOUS respect for Beau…but I’m not at all sure he’s caught the wave here. I don’t think the “GOP” is salvageable…or worthy of salvage. From this point, anyone who votes for ANY pseudo-conservative ‘candidate’ is a sworn enemy of the constitution, just as much as the forsworn treasonists they vote for. If they disavowed the last 40 years IN DETAIL, I would still distrust them: I’ve been listening to the same liars tell the same lies for far too long.
> 
> It’s a real My Lai conundrum: the only way to *save* the party is to DESTROY it. Utterly.


Beau isn't saying they're going to do it willingly, but that they'll be forced to do it by their base, who will not stand for what they perceive as "unamerican" behavior. republicans are douchebags, but they are douchebags that want to win. if their base won't support what they're pushing, they'll HAVE to drop it and push something they will support. they won't have any choice, if they want to have a chance at the polls, and they know that. they may want to just barrel through as much bullshit as they can, but they know that that will lose them everything, so they'll alter their platform (that's a fucking joke, they've had no platform for a decade) to something their base can digest


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ohio introduces legislation modeled after Florida's "Don't Say Gay" bill
> 
> 
> Two Ohio lawmakers introduced a bill that would ban teaching children from kindergarten to third grade about sexual orientation and gender identity.
> ...


"Bigotry and fear equals power", one of the better recent quotes I've read.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Beau isn't saying they're going to do it willingly, but that they'll be forced to do it by their base, who will not stand for what they perceive as "unamerican" behavior. republicans are douchebags, but they are douchebags that want to win. if their base won't support what they're pushing, they'll HAVE to drop it and push something they will support. they won't have any choice, if they want to have a chance at the polls, and they know that. they may want to just barrel through as much bullshit as they can, but they know that that will lose them everything, so they'll alter their platform (that's a fucking joke, they've had no platform for a decade) to something their base can digest


Part of the problem is there are only two choices and a bigger part is the most radical and crazy of the republicans vote in primaries and they select the candidates. Look what they've vomited up already and if the democrats have someone solely focused on LBGQT rights or voter suppression and not talking about local issues etc. Another problem is the GOP could cobble together Frankenstein and on average they would have 40% no matter what they were. In some districts they would elect a corpse and from the looks of some of them, they would have done better to do so.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> "Bigotry and fear equals power", one of the better recent quotes I've read.


Transient, unsustainable power. It will be interesting to see just how the GOP’s wheels come off.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 8, 2022)

Virginia Republican Party Chairman makes a shockingly racist Facebook post calling President Biden’s Black Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin a “dirty, stinking n*gg*r,” calls for a “civil war.” He’s refusing to step down over his post.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 8, 2022)

Dipshit Don jr.

( can we fucking lock up these subversive assholes already ? )


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Part of the problem is there are only two choices and a bigger part is the most radical and crazy of the republicans vote in primaries and they select the candidates. Look what they've vomited up already and if the democrats have someone solely focused on LBGQT rights or voter suppression and not talking about local issues etc. Another problem is the GOP could cobble together Frankenstein and on average they would have 40% no matter what they were. In some districts they would elect a corpse and from the looks of some of them, they would have done better to do so.


part of the problem is that a lot of democrats are elitists, and don't pay attention to the local issues, focusing on bigger issues...PAY ATTENTION to local issues, that is what local people are concerned about. you can't change a fucking thing if you don't get elected, so quit acting like you're doing these yellow teethed neck bearded fucking morons a favor listening to their asinine complaints, and act liek you fucking care, even if you don't. make a few notes and refer back to them, maybe even look into some of them...the things that concern townies ought to concern you, if you want them to vote for you...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Transient, unsustainable power. It will be interesting to see just how the GOP’s wheels come off.


i'm forecasting that trump will split the party, and cost the republicans a lot of seats, if not in 22, then in 24 for sure.
they have a thin enough margin in a lot of places, if the primary republican candidate loses even 10% to a trumpist, then they both lose, and the democrats win. i don't think it likely trump will win, for the same reasons, but unless Biden can turn his image around in the next year and a half, i don't think he will have a chance either. i have no idea who all will actually end up running for potus, but i'm sure trump won't win, desantis won't win, and Biden won't win unless he does something quickly to improve his image


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> part of the problem is that a lot of democrats are elitists, and don't pay attention to the local issues, focusing on bigger issues...PAY ATTENTION to local issues, that is what local people are concerned about. you can't change a fucking thing if you don't get elected, so quit acting like you're doing these yellow teethed neck bearded fucking morons a favor listening to their asinine complaints, and act liek you fucking care, even if you don't. make a few notes and refer back to them, maybe even look into some of them...the things that concern townies ought to concern you, if you want them to vote for you...


All politics is local they say and fanatics with a narrow agenda often win primaries, however, a lot of conservative types have shifted over to the democrats and they might have something to say in some districts come primary season. The battle between left and right will be fought out inside the democratic party by patriots and the democrats are going more to the center. A lot of people have joined or switched registration in the past 5 years and they are still falling away from the republicans over Russia and Vlad. I think the democrats are around 37% and the republicans around 24%, and a much larger independent group who lean right, but can't stomach the republicans.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Transient, unsustainable power. It will be interesting to see just how the GOP’s wheels come off.


I was just reading some of your quotes in signature..the one about deleted posts? If only life were that simple..your only concern is a possible deleted post which he probably had on another thread. I've done that, but we're stoners don't always remember and can get paranoid about. Then I realize it's just on another thread I mis-posted to.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Virginia Republican Party Chairman makes a shockingly racist Facebook post calling President Biden’s Black Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin a “dirty, stinking n*gg*r,” calls for a “civil war.” He’s refusing to step down over his post.


Doesn't that go against FB TOS?

They keep talking about 'all this happening and not one shot fired' they want Civil War.

I'd be careful what I'd wish for.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm forecasting that trump will split the party, and cost the republicans a lot of seats, if not in 22, then in 24 for sure.
> they have a thin enough margin in a lot of places, if the primary republican candidate loses even 10% to a trumpist, then they both lose, and the democrats win. i don't think it likely trump will win, for the same reasons, but unless Biden can turn his image around in the next year and a half, i don't think he will have a chance either. i have no idea who all will actually end up running for potus, but i'm sure trump won't win, desantis won't win, and Biden won't win unless he does something quickly to improve his image


There's nothing wrong with Biden's image. Polls are not shows. What's wrong is they can't stuff that fat ass Genie back in the bottle; they're privy to his behind the scenes and they don't want that crazy on their door steps; they have family, children.

And now Michigan has disgusted me; that's why my above sentence is true..they're letting the crazy go.

Our accountability @cannabineer. Attempted kidnapping, planned murder Governor of the State of Michigan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

*Donald Trump Jr. texted Meadows ideas to overturn election before it was called*


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I was just reading some of your quotes in signature..the one about deleted posts? If only life were that simple..your only concern is a possible deleted post which he probably had on another thread. I've done that, but we're stoners don't always remember and can get paranoid about. Then I realize it's just on another thread I mis-posted to.


There is more history there that I’m glad to ignore.
It is as a crusade, and as God is my witness, (cool stuff) ( thanks white people god) something.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> There's nothing wrong with Biden's image. Polls are not shows. What's wrong is they can't stuff that fat ass Genie back in the bottle; they're privy to his behind the scenes and they don't want that crazy on their door steps; they have family, children.
> 
> And now Michigan has disgusted me; that's why my above sentence is true..they're letting the crazy go.
> 
> Our accountability @cannabineer. Attempted kidnapping, planned murder Governor of the State of Michigan.


yes there is something wrong with his image, he polls almost as bad as trump, and he's a MUCH better person and president, he should be polling a lot higher...he has to appear decisive and in control, to counter the absentminded doddering old man propaganda the republicans are pushing...politics is selling yourself, and no one wants to buy the wrinkled, rubbery carrot in the bottom of the produce cooler


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 8, 2022)

Trump-Appointed Inspector General's Office Had Sexual Misconduct Findings Removed From Report


The chief of the Department of Homeland Security’s watchdog also tried to cover up details about domestic violence within the department’s agencies




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump-Appointed Inspector General's Office Had Sexual Misconduct Findings Removed From Report
> 
> 
> The chief of the Department of Homeland Security’s watchdog also tried to cover up details about domestic violence within the department’s agencies
> ...


Just following the Clinton "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy.

Mind you, they did get the concept a little wrong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Is this really any surprise? Donald won't say anything about that Saudi money! The feds will have to execute a search warrant and haul another ton or two out of Mar logo. Yep, best president America ever had and at least 60 million would vote for him again. After he got out of jail for election cheating and while he was on trial for conspiracy to overthrow the government of the USA by attacking the capitol and destroying the constitution. Russia if you're listening... You'll have to speak louder Donald, the sound of gun fire and explosions is drowning out your voice, Vlad can't hear you over the noise of battle.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








State Department: WH gift records for Trump, Pence missing


The State Department says it is unable to compile a complete and accurate accounting of gifts presented to former President Donald Trump and other U.S. officials by foreign governments during Trump's final year in office, citing missing data from the White House. In a report to be published in...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

*Shocking intercepted audio reveals talk between Russian soldiers*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

The propaganda war as Ukraine puts the heat on some Europeans, they are right and these people are worms. One thing about Ukrainian PR, they don't lie very much, it's too easy to check up on them and they depend on western media support, so lying ain't smart. If they do need to lie, they can get away with it easier with a reputation for honesty.

They have a POV that is real easy to understand, they also don't need to lie about how bad the Russians and Putin are, we can see that for ourselves, everybody can.

*"Peace talks" in a language that russians understand. Ukraine receives military help*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

It will be interesting to see who votes against lend lease in the US congress. Will Donald speak on the subject? It would sure be worth Vlad's time to give his old buddy a call and see if he can use his considerable influence to help out... Maybe someone should spoof a call from Putin to Trump, with Vlad asking Donald for his help in a thick Russian voice, while dropping some hints... Record it of course and use it after he shoots of this mouth about it and half the republicans in the house vote against it!  

Hey don't laugh, if ya could get his number and spoof the call, he's plenty stupid enough to fall for it and to follow through.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

I did a quick search on "tucker carlson" on YouTube and these were the results, wanna know what's wrong with America, scroll down the search results for one minute and look at the faces and titles. Wanna know why your relatives and friends went nuts and tried to kill themselves with covid and you with Trump?

Kill and regulate them or die as a country, it's that simple. Social division for profit on top of the existing social issues in America is a formula for disaster. America barely averted one already and had mass death of over a half million because of it, no other nation on earth suffered from covid as much, even the poor countries. You might own a Cadillac, but if you drive it in the ditch, it won't last long and will look like shit pretty quick.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tucker+carlson


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

This could spread to other places, if the judge rules against her, there are plenty of traitors in the GOP who would be vulnerable to this challenge, if they were successful. Should someone who supports the overthrow of the constitution be allowed to serve in a government where they are sworn to protect and uphold it? Can someone who openly advocates and works for the destruction of the nation and constitution be barred from office, or is the constitution a suicide pact?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Judge appears likely to allow January 6-related candidacy challenge against Marjorie Taylor Greene


A federal judge signaled Friday that she'll likely allow a group of Georgia voters to move forward with their constitutional challenge against GOP Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene, which claims she can't run for reelection because she aided the January 6 insurrectionists.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Josh will git the brown folks and trigger the libs, that's all that matters to Josh's voters, they will overlook 1/6 and the Nazi salutes, at least the base who vote in primaries will. Others will go along too for the ride, but they ain't that radical, but will vote for it none the less and will willingly believe the most transparent of lies and distortions, even if their noses are rubbed in reality daily.

I'm surprised there aren't more on Putin's side, he is what they stand for after all, might over right, lie cheat and steal They is good Christian folks, who just happen to hate some Americans more than they love their country, like many of their ancestors before them did. They remember and endlessly honor the ancestors who betrayed their nation and forget about their grand dad who fought against the NAZIs. Even in the second world war, many joined the marines, so they didn't have to serve in the army, they wanted to kill Japs more than blond haired Germans. German prisoners of war were honored in the American south, invited to officer clubs, that black American officers were deigned.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sen. Schatz Blasts Sen. Hawley In Fiery Senate Floor Speech*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I did a quick search on "tucker carlson" on YouTube and these were the results, wanna know what's wrong with America, scroll down the search results for one minute and look at the faces and titles. Wanna know why your relatives and friends went nuts and tried to kill themselves with covid and you with Trump?
> 
> Kill and regulate them or die as a country, it's that simple. Social division for profit on top of the existing social issues in America is a formula for disaster. America barely averted one already and had mass death of over a half million because of it, no other nation on earth suffered from covid as much, even the poor countries. You might own a Cadillac, but if you drive it in the ditch, it won't last long and will look like shit pretty quick.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


i'm alright with anyone who doesn't want the vaccine...more chance for them to die and not have a chance to fuck anything else up.
i was of the mind that they would breed more variants, possibly worse variants, but it has become apparent that there are fucking wingnut insane people all over the world, and they're all breeders...so fuck em, just let them run around unvaccinated and more of them will die, and i'm alright with that


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This could spread to other places, if the judge rules against her, there are plenty of traitors in the GOP who would be vulnerable to this challenge, if they were successful. Should someone who supports the overthrow of the constitution be allowed to serve in a government where they are sworn to protect and uphold it? Can someone who openly advocates and works for the destruction of the nation and constitution be barred from office, or is the constitution a suicide pact?
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


don't get excited, a judge just shot down exactly the same kind of case against cawthorn, i see little chance of this succeeding, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> . . . . . . . . . They keep talking about 'all this happening and not one shot fired' they want Civil War.
> 
> I'd be careful what I'd wish for.


I would have gone with this picture. A kid bringing cans of food to the grave of his mother who starved to death. War, she is a bitch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't get excited, a judge just shot down exactly the same kind of case against cawthorn, i see little chance of this succeeding, but stranger things have happened.


Maybe ya need some minimum standards of conduct before serving in elected office? I mean the Devil himself could just blow the dog whistle in some places and get elected by a large margin of pseudo Christians! I mean oaths mean something and when some people break them like military people and civil servants they are held to account. Break a national security or military oath and suffer consequences, attempt to overthrow the government and attack the capitol and you get to run again?

Character does not count to their voters, imagine if someone like Trump was running Ukraine when it got invaded and not some liberal pussy like Zelenskiy?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> I would have gone with this picture. A kid bringing cans of food to the grave of his mother who starved to death. War, she is a bitch.


Probably so he could live...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Maybe Donald will go down first on mishandling National security secrets, with his hoard of classified documents at Mar logo. Everybody in the military and national security community, including FBI and DOJ officials are subject to these laws and many have been severely punished for even the most minor transgression. Garland has to act on this one for sure, it is an open and closed case, low hanging fruit, down to the ground and rotting there.

If he doesn't, he is no better than Trump himself and will be remembered that way. What he did rates years in federal prison for anybody else.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








DoJ refusal to share Trump’s Mar-a-Lago classified documents suggests investigation


House Oversight chair says Justice Department ‘is obstructing Committee’s investigation’




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> I would have gone with this picture. A kid bringing cans of food to the grave of his mother who starved to death. War, she is a bitch.


Where/when is this picture from?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes there is something wrong with his image, he polls almost as bad as trump, and he's a MUCH better person and president, he should be polling a lot higher...he has to appear decisive and in control, to counter the absentminded doddering old man propaganda the republicans are pushing...politics is selling yourself, and no one wants to buy the wrinkled, rubbery carrot in the bottom of the produce cooler


I think the poll is accurate. 100% of Republicans and Independents who can't admit they are Republicans don't like Biden. They didn't in the fall of 2020 either. About 42% of this country voted for Trump and 42% disapprove of Biden today. Everybody else is horrified by Trump and his Republican Party. They will show up to vote for Democrats this fall.

In the past, 42% unfavorable rating meant Democrats might be in trouble come the fall elections. But I don't think these times can be called average. In the past, turnout is low during mid term elections. But these aren't normal times and the majority are not going to let the party of Trump take power. Republican leaders know this and so the are pushing through measures that in the past would discourage people from voting. But these aren't normal times. There will be a high turnout, which favors Democrats.

The only poll that matters is an election poll. Opinion polls taken this far away from an election are terrible at predicting what the electorate will do in November. But they do show that Republicans are standing firm as are Democrats and Independents who voted for Biden in 2020.

This is what I'm gleaning from the news today. It's just a guess but I'm not worried when a right wing troll comes by to tout the latest propaganda from the right wing echo chamber. They reek of desperation. They are still talking about Hunter's laptop as if it's news. Benghazi too. But Trump lost by a wide margin. Most people recognize who he and his party are. Nothing has changed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Well he either didn't ask for one or they refused to give him one, most likely he didn't ask for one, he was busy trying to destroy the country and constitution. They didn't offer one, perhaps the guy who gave it to him quit that day and Donald never noticed.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump Never Got Another Classified Intelligence Briefing After Jan. 6


He skipped his classified intelligence briefings for the holidays. And then, after his Jan. 6 briefing didn’t happen, he never got another one, a new CIA book reveals.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Where/when is this picture from?


https://osce.usmission.gov/the-russian-federations-ongoing-aggression-against-ukraine-6/
somewhere on this site


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Hey, Donald could run in 2024 while on probation! A slap on the wrist, some house arrest and he's good to go!  What's a federal felony to a man like Trump?

Shit Garland might even give him a pass. The Lady justice statue in the DOJ lobby, must weep every time Garland walks by, the tears run out from under the stone blindfold and fall upon the marble floor like rain...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump Facing 'Five-Year Felony' Over Classified-Docs Scandal: Kirschner


The former U.S. Army prosecutor said other people are normally "promptly prosecuted" for the crime the former president allegedly committed.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey, Donald could run in 2024 while on probation! A slap on the wrist, some house arrest and he's good to go!  What's a federal felony to a man like Trump?
> 
> Shit Garland might even give him a pass. The Lady justice statue in the DOJ lobby, must weep every time Garland walks by, the tears run out from under the stone blindfold and fall upon the marble floor like rain...
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


All i can say in Garland's defense is he isn't doing the job he should be doing. He should have been placed on the supreme court, where i have no doubt he would have been an impartial, fair voice. he just does not seem to have it in him to go on the offensive. 
I usually hate eating crow, but this is one situation where i'll eat the last feather happily, if he surprises me and prosecutes...well, fucking anyone involved with Jan 6th.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> All i can say in Garland's defense is he isn't doing the job he should be doing. He should have been placed on the supreme court, where i have no doubt he would have been an impartial, fair voice. he just does not seem to have it in him to go on the offensive.
> I usually hate eating crow, but this is one situation where i'll eat the last feather happily, if he surprises me and prosecutes...well, fucking anyone involved with Jan 6th.


I think the recent news about premeditation and teamwork regarding Jan 6 will have consequences.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> All i can say in Garland's defense is he isn't doing the job he should be doing. He should have been placed on the supreme court, where i have no doubt he would have been an impartial, fair voice. he just does not seem to have it in him to go on the offensive.
> I usually hate eating crow, but this is one situation where i'll eat the last feather happily, if he surprises me and prosecutes...well, fucking anyone involved with Jan 6th.


He'd better be saving it up for something big, like the biggest conspiracy trial in world history involving over a thousand defendants! Or waiting for them to nail his ass at a strategic time and place like Georgia with a trial on TV that will rip the guts out of the GOP this summer. He might wait until after the election this fall to get down to serious work, he's not a judge, he's suppose to be a general, fighting domestic enemies of the constitution. He is it's sword and shield, the only one, the military deals with foreign threats, he deals with domestic ones. If someone invaded America and the army sat on it's ass, what would happen to the general? Especially if he sat on his ass for a year while they raped, murdered and pillaged!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey, Donald could run in 2024 while on probation! A slap on the wrist, some house arrest and he's good to go!  What's a federal felony to a man like Trump?
> 
> Shit Garland might even give him a pass. The Lady justice statue in the DOJ lobby, must weep every time Garland walks by, the tears run out from under the stone blindfold and fall upon the marble floor like rain...
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


What is our go-to if Garland doesn't come up with something? Since being there, what are Garland accomplishments?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What is our go-to if Garland doesn't come up with something? Since being there, what are Garland accomplishments?


https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2022/03/14/merrick-garland-justice-trump/

not much, really


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What is our go-to if Garland doesn't come up with something? Since being there, what are Garland accomplishments?


He has a good rep and his style is tight lipped about investigations. He was the DOJ lead in the Oklahoma bombing and eventual execution of McVey


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2022/03/14/merrick-garland-justice-trump/
> 
> not much, really


There are a lot of eyeballs on him, especially his peers in the legal community, this is history and he knows and cares about it! He appears to have given the mere idiots and dupes a walk, except for those who did violence or were inside the building. The teams of assholes leading the assault are as good as nailed and gone for good, as are those associated with them in the "plan". Next level up the food chain I'd say, then the next, until he reaches the top. I'm interested to see what he does with those 300 fake electors and those in the state houses who enabled them, probably 500 assholes involved in that conspiracy. Busting a few thousand of these assholes including Stone (Julien is coming to America, Russia if you are listening), Bannon Rudy and the rest of the cocksuckers, will give the American politic and real good enema. The effects of the cleansing will be felt for years. 

I still think Merrick might have Georgia on his mind, we will see how long it takes him to indict Donald for the top secret documents he took home, while a private citizen. Usually it's a case of instant justice for everybody else who fucks with secret documents, people get fired and jailed all the time, right away too, often with little delay. This one is hard for Garland to duck, the fruit ain't just hanging low, it fell off the fucking tree and is rotting on the ground.


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Where/when is this picture from?


Bucha. Since they drove the Russians out.


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He'd better be saving it up for something big, like the biggest conspiracy trial in world history involving over a thousand defendants! Or waiting for them to nail his ass at a strategic time and place like Georgia with a trial on TV that will rip the guts out of the GOP this summer. He might wait until after the election this fall to get down to serious work, he's not a judge, he's suppose to be a general, fighting domestic enemies of the constitution. He is it's sword and shield, the only one, the military deals with foreign threats, he deals with domestic ones. If someone invaded America and the army sat on it's ass, what would happen to the general? Especially if he sat on his ass for a year while they raped, murdered and pillaged!


My thinking is they don't think they can get twelve folks without a trumpfster sneaking in. Look what happened with the guys trying to kill the Michigan governor. All it takes is one person and your case is screwed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> My thinking is they don't think they can get twelve folks without a trumpfster sneaking in. Look what happened with the guys trying to kill the Michigan governor. All it takes is one person and your case is screwed.


The great thing about a TV trial in Georgia this summer with republicans testifying against him and refuting the big lie, is they don't really need a conviction to rip the guts out of the GOP. Besides it will be wall to wall TV coverage in heavily democratic, half black Fulton county Georgia, the nation will be the real jury. I hope Donald freaks out in court while they are testifying and they have a 1/6 riot on the courthouse steps, along with a three ring circus. If Donald can't own the republican party he will try to destroy it, right now he's using it for toilet paper to wipe his ass. If he walks 10% of their base out of the party or tells them to stay home they are screwed in November. The war in Ukraine ain't helping Donald's cause either and that too is splitting the republicans.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are a lot of eyeballs on him, especially his peers in the legal community, this is history and he knows and cares about it! He appears to have given the mere idiots and dupes a walk, except for those who did violence or were inside the building. The teams of assholes leading the assault are as good as nailed and gone for good, as are those associated with them in the "plan". Next level up the food chain I'd say, then the next, until he reaches the top. I'm interested to see what he does with those 300 fake electors and those in the state houses who enabled them, probably 500 assholes involved in that conspiracy. Busting a few thousand of these assholes including Stone (Julien is coming to America, Russia if you are listening), Bannon Rudy and the rest of the cocksuckers, will give the American politic and real good enema. The effects of the cleansing will be felt for years.
> 
> I still think Merrick might have Georgia on his mind, we will see how long it takes him to indict Donald for the top secret documents he took home, while a private citizen. Usually it's a case of instant justice for everybody else who fucks with secret documents, people get fired and jailed all the time, right away too, often with little delay. This one is hard for Garland to duck, the fruit ain't just hanging low, it fell off the fucking tree and is rotting on the ground.


hope you're right, but i'll believe that when i see it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hope you're right, but i'll believe that when i see it


The delay in justice is driving cynicism to new heights, most are reserving judgement. IMHO the most important thing to save the republic is for the democrats to win in November and that the stupid spell has been broken a bit. It is legal and his discretion when these things happen, to a point and his time ain't up yet. If he wants to restore the integrity of the DOJ, he knows how to do it. But busting Donald federally will have little meaning if the republicans win in 2022 and win it all in 2024, they will pardon Donald and the whole works of them, officially, it never happened. So Merrick had better play smart, if he wants to preserve the rule of law and democracy in America, the republicans have proven themselves undemocratic, illiberal and lawless repeatedly, treasonous too IMHO.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2022)

CAUGHT: Marsha Blackburn nailed by Federal Election Commission for illegal donation with citation


The GOP Senator's daughter should've thought twice about a sham business in the basement to steal Mommy's campaign money.




occupydemocrats.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2022)

https://thehill.com/news/3262688-desantis-says-cold-war-coming-between-florida-georgia-if-stacey-abrams-is-elected-governor/

Fuck desantis, what a fucking douchebag. i'm not sure, but i think he may make a worse president than trump...although it would be funny if he got elected, but democrats won the house and the senate...the only things he could squeek through for the whole 4 years would be executive orders, not one fucking thing he wanted done would get done


----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://thehill.com/news/3262688-desantis-says-cold-war-coming-between-florida-georgia-if-stacey-abrams-is-elected-governor/
> 
> Fuck desantis, what a fucking douchebag. i'm not sure, but i think he may make a worse president than trump...although it would be funny if he got elected, but democrats won the house and the senate...the only things he could squeek through for the whole 4 years would be executive orders, not one fucking thing he wanted done would get done


He's just as bad, but not as stupid at trumpf. I fear for the country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

*Researchers paid Fox viewers to watch CNN. Hear what happened*






David Broockman and Joshua Kalla paid Fox viewers to watch CNN for one month, and then asked them a series of questions about world news. Those answers we complied into a newly released study. Broockman and Kalla share their findings with CNN's Brian Stelter.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Researchers paid Fox viewers to watch CNN. Hear what happened*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting but not surprising...i wouldn't expect regular fox viewers to have the same opinions as regular cnn viewers, but by the same token, someone who frequently looks at varied sources of news will have a differnt opinion than both of those groups, and probably a truer idea of what is going on in the world


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> interesting but not surprising...i wouldn't expect regular fox viewers to have the same opinions as regular cnn viewers, but by the same token, someone who frequently looks at varied sources of news will have a differnt opinion than both of those groups, and probably a truer idea of what is going on in the world


There was a bit too much of both sides are the same. Both have an agenda, one supports liberal democratic values and the constitution, the other severely distorts the news, pushes the boundaries, offers opinion disguised as news. All their news anchors left in disgust, where is Sheppard Smith or their other big news anchor who is now at cnn+? They supported and were even part of the Trump government, he got policy from the lips of their hacks on TV.

News servers the consumer and propaganda serves the creator and seeks to manipulate it's consumer to it's will. You be the judge, but remember there are no neutral parties in this information war, unless they are idiots or moral failures. CNN is a news network using journalistic standards and practices and editorially they support the constitution and the rule of law, liberal democracy and they are no different than the other free legitimate media. Foxnews is an outlier here, not CNN, they clearly had an agenda and killed hundreds of thousands with their covid coverage and disinformation alone. These organizations are suppose to serve the public interest and good, not murder them by the thousands with bullshit, social division and culture wars of their creation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There was a bit too much of both sides are the same. Both have an agenda, one supports liberal democratic values and the constitution, the other severely distorts the news, pushes the boundaries, offers opinion disguised as news. All their news anchors left in disgust, where is Sheppard Smith or their other big news anchor who is now at cnn+? They supported and were even part of the Trump government, he got policy from the lips of their hacks on TV.
> 
> News servers the consumer and propaganda serves the creator and seeks to manipulate it's consumer to it's will. You be the judge, but remember there are no neutral parties in this information war, unless they are idiots or moral failures. CNN is a news network using journalistic standards and practices and editorially they support the constitution and the rule of law, liberal democracy and they are no different than the other free legitimate media. Foxnews is an outlier here, not CNN, they clearly had an agenda and killed hundreds of thousands with their covid coverage and disinformation alone. These organizations are suppose to serve the public interest and good, not murder them by the thousands with bullshit, social division and culture wars of their creation.


the reporters who write for cnn have their own personal views, and they will express those personal views in their writing, intentionally or not. anyone who gets all of their news from a single outlet are exposed to those views regularly, and will start to think them the norm, whether they are or not. i go to at least 3 domestic news sources daily, and at least 2 international sources, to avoid falling into that trap. i try not to make them the same 2 or 3 every time, so as to get as many varied opinions as i can.
fox has it's value. i don't go to them for their fair and unbiased coverage, i go to them to see what they're selling to the village idiots who watch them exclusively, and i can see why those idiots are all riled up, when all fox pushes is negative stories about democrats and ludicrously upbeat pieces about republicans. someone needs to look into murdoch's motives for this shit, NO russian bot farm could do as much damage in a month as murdoch's fox does in one day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the reporters who write for cnn have their own personal views, and they will express those personal views in their writing, intentionally or not. anyone who gets all of their news from a single outlet are exposed to those views regularly, and will start to think them the norm, whether they are or not. i go to at least 3 domestic news sources daily, and at least 2 international sources, to avoid falling into that trap. i try not to make them the same 2 or 3 every time, so as to get as many varied opinions as i can.
> fox has it's value. i don't go to them for their fair and unbiased coverage, i go to them to see what they're selling to the village idiots who watch them exclusively, and i can see why those idiots are all riled up, when all fox pushes is negative stories about democrats and ludicrously upbeat pieces about republicans. someone needs to look into murdoch's motives for this shit, NO russian bot farm could do as much damage in a month as murdoch's fox does in one day.


He comes from a long line of UK press barons like the Canadian Max Beaverbrook (Lord Beaverbrook), he claimed he had no editorial control, but he had a phone line to the editor and was on it constantly pushing his agenda. Murdoch started out in Australia and one of his son's moved back there from America. He cut his teeth sowing social division and lowering social standards there, mostly in print, because TV and cable are more regulated there. Then he hit America and the gold mine with the GOP evolving into a fascistic party and front for domestic terrorism. He found this like his tabloid papers, made to appeal to simple minds with short attention spans and full of rightwing opinion. The writers on foxnews looked like they had their scripts written in Russia for awhile, because their values were the same.

Like Vlad's war in Ukraine, the American cold civil war is much the product of one man's dream and sane people's nightmares. It wasn't Trump, he was a dumb instrument, a hand grenade thrown into a room full of gasoline cans. It was Murdoch and his henchman Roger Ailes, who is hopefully in Hell, if there is one. The culture wars are largely their creation, there are others like them on hate radio, and like preachers, they share sermons, ideas and themes found to be useful and profitable. Many are just in it for the money, some are true believers and some are dangerous. These suckers are easy to fleece and sell shitty products to, my pillows, is but one example.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2022)

https://www.newsweek.com/greene-slams-media-focus-capitol-riot-notes-it-happened-one-time-1696744

the holocaust only happened one time, so lets ignore that...
911 only happened one time, lets ignore that, too...
apparently you have a free pass to do whatever you want, as long as you only do it one time?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/greene-slams-media-focus-capitol-riot-notes-it-happened-one-time-1696744
> 
> the holocaust only happened one time, so lets ignore that...
> 911 only happened one time, lets ignore that, too...
> apparently you have a free pass to do whatever you want, as long as you only do it one time?


Would you want that mouth breather and friends on your door step? They're afraid.

Terrorism okay if your white is the new 'signal'.

Even MBS is white the closer he gets to the light (thank you to the member who gave me these words)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/apr/11/marjorie-taylor-greene-judge-ruling-far-right-republican-reelection

so it's alright for the republicans to try to overthrow a legitimate election, because they have some obscure wording and ambiguities that leave a hole in the law that, if you stand on your head and hold your tongue just right, while having your left index finger up your ass, just might allow a states electors to be ignored?
but a clearly worded passage that states categorically that anyone who aided or participated in an insurrection, or attempted insurrection, will not hold office in this country isn't sufficient grounds to remove her from office immediately?
why don't the republicans publish the two books of rules they operate under? book 1, what republicans are allowed to do. book 2, what republicans want to allow you to do. they're both the same size, one page...book 1 says "anything we want to do." book 2 says "nothing, unless we say it's ok."


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2022)

The leading Republican Senate candidate in Ohio, Mike Gibbons, said he wants to raise middle class taxes but “the problem is” he needs their votes to win: “The middle class is not paying their fair share. The problem is, you need the middle class to win an election.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The leading Republican Senate candidate in Ohio, Mike Gibbons, said he wants to raise middle class taxes but “the problem is” he needs their votes to win: “The middle class is not paying their fair share. The problem is, you need the middle class to win an election.”


Said at a big diner for his billionaire donors and real owners.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He comes from a long line of UK press barons like the Canadian Max Beaverbrook (Lord Beaverbrook), he claimed he had no editorial control, but he had a phone line to the editor and was on it constantly pushing his agenda. Murdoch started out in Australia and one of his son's moved back there from America. He cut his teeth sowing social division and lowering social standards there, mostly in print, because TV and cable are more regulated there. Then he hit America and the gold mine with the GOP evolving into a fascistic party and front for domestic terrorism. He found this like his tabloid papers, made to appeal to simple minds with short attention spans and full of rightwing opinion. The writers on foxnews looked like they had their scripts written in Russia for awhile, because their values were the same.
> 
> Like Vlad's war in Ukraine, the American cold civil war is much the product of one man's dream and sane people's nightmares. It wasn't Trump, he was a dumb instrument, a hand grenade thrown into a room full of gasoline cans. It was Murdoch and his henchman Roger Ailes, who is hopefully in Hell, if there is one. The culture wars are largely their creation, there are others like them on hate radio, and like preachers, they share sermons, ideas and themes found to be useful and profitable. Many are just in it for the money, some are true believers and some are dangerous. These suckers are easy to fleece and sell shitty products to, my pillows, is but one example.


You really don't have MyPillows? Do you? Those things are rocks, the animals won't even lay on them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/apr/11/marjorie-taylor-greene-judge-ruling-far-right-republican-reelection
> 
> so it's alright for the republicans to try to overthrow a legitimate election, because they have some obscure wording and ambiguities that leave a hole in the law that, if you stand on your head and hold your tongue just right, while having your left index finger up your ass, just might allow a states electors to be ignored?
> but a clearly worded passage that states categorically that anyone who aided or participated in an insurrection, or attempted insurrection, will not hold office in this country isn't sufficient grounds to remove her from office immediately?
> why don't the republicans publish the two books of rules they operate under? book 1, what republicans are allowed to do. book 2, what republicans want to allow you to do. they're both the same size, one page...book 1 says "anything we want to do." book 2 says "nothing, unless we say it's ok."


Maybe one way to control Foxnews, other rightwingnuts and con artists are, cruelty to morons and mentality unstable laws. To protect certified idiots from going to the capitol and trying to overthrow the fucking government for instance!  Not a direct challenge to the 1st, do it for the mentality ill and children! Do it out of a humanitarian impulse, motives are important in court! If they can do it for kiddie porn, they can do it for this garbage too. That is done to protect the vulnerable and many magats are child like in their intellectual capacity and like Satan emotionally. So protect them from those who would cruelly manipulate and use them to fuck themselves, because they are too stupid to protect themselves.

Shit Republican's would be struck dumb! It would be like Putin's don't say war laws for them! They bullshit with every breath, so they might all suffocate.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 11, 2022)

Wtf ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wtf ?


See my post above, they really do need to bring back state hospitals and guys in white suits with butterfly nets. J6 is what happens if you don't lock them up for their own good!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 11, 2022)

Arkham


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wtf ?


If Herschel wins the primary, he will be running after Donald's TV trial in Georgia with the state GOP officials testifying against him and refuting the big lie on TV this summer. I figure that is the real reason for the DOJ delay, a TV trial in Georgia, with a J6 style riot on the‎ courthouse steps, in half black and heavily democratic Fulton Co. Once Donald is indicted the judge owns his ass until sentencing and I hope he draws a black female one with an attitude. She will have no problem tying him to his chair and ball gagging the fucker, if he acts out during testimony. Even even jail him, if he threatens or intimidates witnesses or jury members or causes his fans too...

It will be a long hot summer in Georgia for the GOP with Donald's TV trial and republicans cutting his throat publicly on TV and Donald cares about TV! Donald cares about being humiliated on TV even more! It will rip the guts out of the GOP before the election.

It's the only real reason I can see for delay, trials in Georgia happen on TV, federal trials don't. Even if he is found not guilty, the damage will have been done.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

*RESTORING CAPTURED RUSSIAN TANKS: Ukrainian tank techs working on Russian T-72B3 & up-armored B3 obr*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

*How Jared Kushner And The Trump Admin Traded U.S. Foreign Policy For $2 Billion*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513412199909371908


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513412199909371908


This is yuuuge.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513211658763657219


----------



## printer (Apr 11, 2022)

BS. He did not get $2B. It even says, the managment fees were way too high. So he only got a cut od $2B. But when Trump was in office and son in law getting to be the head of so many files, we knew it was not because he was the most qualified person for the job. We knew he was there for the money.


----------



## printer (Apr 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513211658763657219


"It was only one time they ransacked the Capital. It is not like it was that big a deal."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2022)

you guys don't look at past posts very much, do you? this whole page was pretty much posted yesterday...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

They is tak'en over! 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Why the Past 10 Years of American Life Have Been Uniquely Stupid


It’s not just a phase.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They is tak'en over!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


a huge difference could be made by musk and bezos, simply by removing the retweet and like/dislike buttons from social media platforms...that would end at least half of the problems social media causes the world in a matter of months.
of course, it would probably cut their income from those platforms by about half, so you can forget that, they want more money, even though both of them have so much money now they won't be able to spend it on anything normal in this lifetime. ever wonder why musk is so interested in space? because he's running out of things to spend money on on earth


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/04/11/opinions/mitch-mcconell-scotus-williams/index.html

time to reign in that turkey wattled fuck. i say make the supreme court a 50 member body, with one justice from each state, and one justice from d.c. to break votes...like to see that fucking vulture manipulate that


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a huge difference could be made by musk and bezos, simply by removing the retweet and like/dislike buttons from social media platforms...that would end at least half of the problems social media causes the world in a matter of months.
> of course, it would probably cut their income from those platforms by about half, so you can forget that, they want more money, even though both of them have so much money now they won't be able to spend it on anything normal in this lifetime. ever wonder why musk is so interested in space? because he's running out of things to spend money on on earth


If Musk wants to go to Mars, I have no issue as long as he is on the first ship out. I figure by the time they get there they should be pretty well cooked with radiation and if they have covid aboard, they should be drooling idiots by the time they get there and the computer will have to land the ship on their graveyard. Ya might as well spend the same amount of time camping in the radioactive Red forest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

One reason Donald is still running around loose. He is screwing republican candidates left and right and if he's on trial on TV in Georgia being humiliated by republicans testifying against him on TV, he will surely flip out completely.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Are Republicans about to blow a Senate seat?*






It should be easy to elect a Republican in Missouri, but former governor and now Senate candidate Eric Greitens is throwing a wrench in things. In today’s episode of The Point, CNN’s Chris Cillizza explains why Greitens’ controversial past may help a Democrat win.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a huge difference could be made by musk and bezos, simply by removing the retweet and like/dislike buttons from social media platforms...that would end at least half of the problems social media causes the world in a matter of months.
> of course, it would probably cut their income from those platforms by about half, so you can forget that, they want more money, even though both of them have so much money now they won't be able to spend it on anything normal in this lifetime. ever wonder why musk is so interested in space? because he's running out of things to spend money on on earth


In the last two centuries, the great fortunes of the day, at least in North America, were to be had by expanding and then controlling a frontier. Think rail and oil.
Musk has designs on the final frontier. It could make him a legitimate trillionaire with a solid talon in the high ground. And possibly the autocrat of the first national entity off-planet. Big dreams.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> In the last two centuries, the great fortunes of the day, at least in North America, were to be had by expanding and then controlling a frontier. Think rail and oil.
> Musk has designs on the final frontier. It could make him a legitimate trillionaire with a solid talon in the high ground. And possibly the autocrat of the first national entity off-planet. Big dreams.


when i think of musk in space, i think of Vilos Cohaagen from total recall, a ruthless tyrant who controls the very air citizens breath...which is why i have been, am, and probably always will be against public involvement in the space program. no one with enough money to make it happen is trustworthy in my opinion. musk can't run his own company with out multiple, still recurring problems with sexism and racism...he certainly isn't stable enough to administer a colony of real people on earth, mars, the moon, or anywhere he can likely get to


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2022)

I know President Biden knows where he is..


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when i think of musk in space, i think of Vilos Cohaagen from total recall, a ruthless tyrant who controls the very air citizens breath...which is why i have been, am, and probably always will be against public involvement in the space program. no one with enough money to make it happen is trustworthy in my opinion. musk can't run his own company with out multiple, still recurring problems with sexism and racism...he certainly isn't stable enough to administer a colony of real people on earth, mars, the moon, or anywhere he can likely get to


I think that cat is out of the bag. Public space is happening hand over fist. Should Elon go full Colhaagen, there’s always Space Force. And (shades of the Caribbean) I would not be surprised if national entities discreetly field privateers.

That said, I don’t like Starship much. It can barely haul its fat ass into low earth orbit, and would need perhaps a dozen tanker runs to go to cislunar or deep space. A big problem is that Super Heavy is estimated to quit at about 2.7 km/s realized in order to have recovery propellant, which puts a 5.3 km/s burden on Starship (plus maybe 150 tons payload) to achieve LEO. To go anywhere rom there, there is a “multiple Starship tanker runs” need to replace Starship’s propellant. That should give it enough propellant to do the Moon and Mars. 
For Mars, mission planners would be wise to launch two Starships and tie their noses together with a mile of tether and spin them. The “gravity” will make for a healthier happier crew. No more two hours a day strapped to a treadmill.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 12, 2022)

*‘This Was Trump Pulling a Putin’*
Amid the current crisis, Fiona Hill and other former advisers are connecting President Trump’s pressure campaign on Ukraine to Jan. 6. And they’re ready to talk. 

"This Was Trump Pulling a Putin"

Fiona Hill vividly recalls the first time she stepped into the Oval Office to discuss the thorny subject of Ukraine with the president. It was February of 2008, the last year of George W. Bush’s administration. Hill, then the national intelligence officer for Russia and Eurasia for the National Intelligence Council, was summoned for a strategy session on the upcoming NATO summit in Bucharest, Romania. Among the matters up for discussion was the possibility of Ukraine and another former Soviet state, Georgia, beginning the process of obtaining NATO membership.

In the Oval Office, Hill recalls, describing a scene that has not been previously reported, she told Bush and Vice President Dick Cheney that offering a membership path to Ukraine and Georgia could be problematic. While Bush’s appetite for promoting the spread of democracy had not been dampened by the Iraq war, President Vladimir Putin of Russia viewed NATO with suspicion and was vehemently opposed to neighboring countries joining its ranks. He would regard it as a provocation, which was one reason the United States’ key NATO allies opposed the idea. Cheney took umbrage at Hill’s assessment. “So, you’re telling me you’re opposed to freedom and democracy,” she says he snapped. According to Hill, he abruptly gathered his materials and walked out of the Oval Office.

“He’s just yanking your chain,” she remembers Bush telling her. “Go on with what you were saying.” But the president seemed confident that he could win over the other NATO leaders, saying, “I like it when diplomacy is tough.” Ignoring the advice of Hill and the U.S. intelligence community, Bush announced in Bucharest that “NATO should welcome Georgia and Ukraine into the Membership Action Plan.” Hill’s prediction came true: Several other leaders at the summit objected to Bush’s recommendation. NATO ultimately issued a compromise declaration that would prove unsatisfying to nearly everyone, stating that the two countries “will become members” without specifying how and when they would do so — and still in defiance of Putin’s wishes. (They still have not become members.)

“It was the worst of all possible worlds,” Hill said to me in her austere English accent as she recalled the episode over lunch this March. As one of the foremost experts on Putin and a current unofficial adviser to the Biden administration on the Russia-Ukraine war, Hill, 56, has already made a specialty of issuing warnings about the Russian leader that have gone unheeded by American presidents. As she feared, the carrot dangled by Bush to two countries — each of which gained independence in the dissolution of the Soviet Union in 1991 and afterward espoused democratic ambitions — did not sit well with Putin. Four months after the 2008 NATO summit, Russian troops crossed the border and launched an attack on the South Ossetia region of Georgia. Though the war lasted only five days, a Russian military presence would continue in nearly 20 percent of Georgia’s territory. And after the West’s weak pushback against his aggression, Putin then set his sights on Ukraine — a sovereign nation that, Putin claimed to Bush at the Bucharest summit, “is not a country.”

Hill would stay on in the same role in the Obama administration for close to a year. Obama’s handling of Putin did not always strike her as judicious. When Chuck Todd of NBC asked Obama at a news conference in 2013 about his working relationship with Putin, Obama replied, “He’s got that kind of slouch, looking like the bored kid in the back of the classroom.” Hill told me that she “winced” when she heard his remark, and when Obama responded to Putin’s invasion and annexation of the Ukrainian region Crimea a year later by referring to Russia as “a regional power that is threatening some of its immediate neighbors, not out of strength but out of weakness,” she winced again. “We said openly, ‘Don’t dis the guy — he’s thin-skinned and quick to take insults,’” Hill said of this counsel to Obama about Putin. “He either didn’t understand the man or willfully ignored the advice.”
Hill was sharing these accounts at an Indian restaurant in Colorado, where she had selected some of the least spicy items on the menu, reminding me, “I’m still English,” though she is a naturalized U.S. citizen. The restaurant was a few blocks from the University of Denver campus, where Hill had just given a talk about Russia and Ukraine, one of several she would give that week.
Her descriptions of Russia’s president to her audience that morning — “living in his own bubble”; “a germaphobe”; “a shoot-the-messenger kind of person” — were both penetrating and eerily reminiscent of another domineering leader she came to know while serving as the National Security Council’s senior director of Russian and European affairs from April 2017 to July 2019. Though it stood to reason that a Putinologist of Fiona Hill’s renown would be much in demand after the invasion of Ukraine this February, it surprised me that her tenure in the Trump administration almost never came up in these discussions.
The Colorado events were part of a book tour that was scheduled long before the Russian attack. Her memoir, “There Is Nothing for You Here: Finding Opportunity in the 21st Century,” traces the journey of a literal coal miner’s daughter from working-class England to the White House. But it covers a period that can be understood as a prelude to the current conflict — Hill was present for the initial phase of Trump’s scheme to pressure President Volodymyr Zelensky of Ukraine, who was elected in 2019, by withholding military aid in exchange for political favors. It is also an insider’s look at a chaotic, reckless and at times antidemocratic chief executive. (In response to queries for this article, Trump said of Hill: “She doesn’t know the first thing she’s talking about. If she didn’t have the accent she would be nothing.”)

Her assessment of the former president has new resonance in the current moment: “In the course of his presidency, indeed, Trump would come more to resemble Putin in political practice and predilection than he resembled any of his recent American presidential predecessors.”







Image


Continued...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 12, 2022)

Sorry, I got on the phone for a while.

Its a long article full of unbelievable Trumpisms. Read it if you can. It would take four or five posts to copy it here.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when i think of musk in space, i think of Vilos Cohaagen from total recall, a ruthless tyrant who controls the very air citizens breath...which is why i have been, am, and probably always will be against public involvement in the space program. no one with enough money to make it happen is trustworthy in my opinion. musk can't run his own company with out multiple, still recurring problems with sexism and racism...he certainly isn't stable enough to administer a colony of real people on earth, mars, the moon, or anywhere he can likely get to


Perhaps he should invest in the world we have instead of an adult Disney ride?..that goes for all- Bezos you can't even get your software to bill me correctly for Amazon Prime.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Perhaps he should invest in the world we have instead of an adult Disney ride?..that goes for all- Bezos you can't even get your software to bill me correctly for Amazon Prime.


Blue Origin has some innovative tech. They seem to be choosing elegance where Musk is building almost a steam locomotive. But Musk’s aggressive development program is yielding results. The first Starship stack is flight-ready, but the FAA is seriously dragging its heels on the site environmental assessment. Third delay to April 29, until the next delay that is.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 12, 2022)

More MAGAtardism


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513679996363198466


----------



## printer (Apr 12, 2022)

*Virginia GOP official resigns after he called for Pentagon chief to be lynched *
The Republican chairman of a Virginia electoral board has stepped down after a racially charged Facebook post he made about Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin and others came to light last week.

David Dietrich, the former chairman of the Electoral Board in Hampton, resigned Saturday — two days after his social media posting was discovered and prompted Gov. Glenn Youngkin (R) and other GOP lawmakers to call for his removal.

In a post from February 2021, Dietrich targeted Austin and retired Army Lt. Gen. Russel Honoré — both Black men — in a post, using the N-word and calling for “a good public lynching.”









Virginia GOP official resigns after he called for Pentagon chief to be lynched


The Republican chairman of a Virginia electoral board has stepped down after a racially charged Facebook post he made about Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin and others came to light last week. …




thehill.com





Probably good that lynching is now a federal crime.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sorry, I got on the phone for a while.
> 
> Its a long article full of unbelievable Trumpisms. Read it if you can. It would take four or five posts to copy it here.


NY Times paywall.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Blue Origin has some innovative tech. They seem to be choosing elegance where Musk is building almost a steam locomotive. But Musk’s aggressive development program is yielding results. The first Starship stack is flight-ready, but the FAA is seriously dragging its heels on the site environmental assessment. Third delay to April 29, until the next delay that is.


But perhaps if we make this planet habitable..?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> But perhaps if we make this planet habitable..?


No! Planets are cradles. We emigrate, build great thousand-mile wheel worlds of nickel-iron, then slowly scrub every last trace of our having been there off of it and let it go full wild. Someday it will yield another sentient race. This might not even have been the first go.
Your way risks navel-gazing stasis and ultimate collapse of the species.
Our immediate destiny is space. Flat interplanetary space, not at the bottom of a hole. Kuiper objects and asteroids will yield riches no planet can. 
Our immediate next job is to ditch meat as our substrate. Then, like everyone else we go vewwy vewwy qwiet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think that cat is out of the bag. Public space is happening hand over fist. Should Elon go full Colhaagen, there’s always Space Force. And (shades of the Caribbean) I would not be surprised if national entities discreetly field privateers.
> 
> That said, I don’t like Starship much. It can barely haul its fat ass into low earth orbit, and would need perhaps a dozen tanker runs to go to cislunar or deep space. A big problem is that Super Heavy is estimated to quit at about 2.7 km/s realized in order to have recovery propellant, which puts a 5.3 km/s burden on Starship (plus maybe 150 tons payload) to achieve LEO. To go anywhere rom there, there is a “multiple Starship tanker runs” need to replace Starship’s propellant. That should give it enough propellant to do the Moon and Mars.
> For Mars, mission planners would be wise to launch two Starships and tie their noses together with a mile of tether and spin them. The “gravity” will make for a healthier happier crew. No more two hours a day strapped to a treadmill.


are they designed for that? the floors would have to be arranged so that out was down, or else everyone would be walking on the walls and having to flip out of the doorways.
if musk was serious about this stuff, he would build a moon base and start stocking things up in it now. perhaps even ship the big fat ass ship up there in pieces and launch it from there, for a LOT less fuel, and building a moon base would give them practice for mars, and a chance to try out their building techniques in a hostile environment


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2022)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/new-york-lt-gov-brian-benjamin-arrested-campaign-finance-fraud-charges-rcna24022

i hate seeing stories like this, i certainly hope this is some hopped up republican hype, but if it's true, democrats will be hearing about it for decades


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 12, 2022)

Crooks come in all colors - mostly red or blue.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> are they designed for that? the floors would have to be arranged so that out was down, or else everyone would be walking on the walls and having to flip out of the doorways.
> if musk was serious about this stuff, he would build a moon base and start stocking things up in it now. perhaps even ship the big fat ass ship up there in pieces and launch it froms. there, for a LOT less fuel, and building a moon base would give them practice for mars, and a chance to try out their building techniques in a hostile environment


Tie their noses together and down stays down. Thrust axis is centrifugal axis. Might have to reinforce the nosecone to deal with tensile load.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 13, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> NY Times paywall.


Yeah, I know. But it's a looooong article.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 13, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, I know. But it's a looooong article.


I read what was posted. Democracy Dies in Darkness -WaPo who has a paywall

Thank you


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Tie their noses together and down stays down. Thrust axis is centrifugal axis. Might have to reinforce the nosecone to deal with tensile load.


they have to have forward propulsion, how do you provide that with them linked together and spinning for artificial gravity?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2022)

https://www.newsweek.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-military-throwing-life-lou-dobbs-interview-1697176

this woman is a threat to the security of the country...why isn't she in a cell in guantonamo bay? that is where they keep terrorists, real or suspected, isn't it? she has made incendiary remarks on the floor of the senate, and in the halls of the senate, she aided and abetted trump's incompetent, failed insurrection attempt, and now she is undermining the US military...as little as 20 years ago, hell, 10 years ago, she would have been branded the mentally unstable, potentially dangerous person she is, and been barred from ever serving in the government or the armed forces...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they have to have forward propulsion, how do you provide that with them linked together and spinning for artificial gravity?


Here’s my concept. Spin them during the long coast phase. Spinup, spindown and minor course corrections are done by computer control using the rcs. During extended delta vee, which is only for transmartian injection, setup for aerobraking, and boosting for Earth return, they’re not tethered.

I do wonder how they’re gonna keep the methalox from boiling off during the long Hohmann segments. A sunshaded radiator pointed into cold space might do.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Here’s my concept. Spin them during the long coast phase. Spinup, spindown and minor course corrections are done by computer control using the rcs. During extended delta vee, which is only for transmartian injection, setup for aerobraking, and boosting for Earth return, they’re not tethered.
> 
> I do wonder how they’re gonna keep the methalox from boiling off during the long Hohmann segments. A sunshaded radiator pointed into cold space might do.


https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/edu/teach/activity/lets-go-to-mars-calculating-launch-windows/
of course, that isn't for two linked ships, but you would imagine they could work the math out

wouldn't hydrogen/oxygen fuel provide more power in a smaller space? is it much more volatile that methalox?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514204589888790543


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514204589888790543


Biden should issue an executive order shutting abbot the fuck down, this is horseshit that effects the entire country, not just texas and abbot's chances for re-election


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/edu/teach/activity/lets-go-to-mars-calculating-launch-windows/
> of course, that isn't for two linked ships, but you would imagine they could work the math out
> 
> wouldn't hydrogen/oxygen fuel provide more power in a smaller space? is it much more volatile that methalox?


Hydrogen has two huge downsides: it has one-fifteenth the density of water. Only liquid helium-3 is less dense. This means the tankage required is large and heavy. That is why first stages burning hydroxygen are uncommon without a “stage zero” of solid rockets, like Shuttle or Ariane 5. The SLS has a similar architecture.

The other is the very low boiling point (20K) combined with a low heat of vaporization. This means the fuel tanks are topped off in the last instant and used within minutes (most boosters) to hours (latest Centaur). I think this is too cold for effective radiative cooling, even with extreme heat shading like for the Webb.

Methalox has a lower Isp (specific impulse: how many seconds for one pound of thrust do you get from one pound of propellant?) but the latest vacuum motor designs have Isp of 465 seconds (SLS upper stage, hydroxygen) and a quoted 380s (Vacuum Raptor for Starship).

The lighter, smaller tankage that doesn’t have to go “deep cryogenic” buys back much (no clue how much) of the difference. SLS is a Ferrari: elegant, engineered to a fault, and very expensive to operate. Starship is a Dodge Demon: heavy, made of steel, gobs of power, and unlike SLS all the hardware comes home intact.

It will be fun to watch them compete.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

Hey Donald is actually spending money on politics, I guess Kemp testifying against him this summer has nothing to do with the $500K he dumped to primary him!  Maybe he will donate to Stacy Abrams too, if Kemp wins his primary...

It might be a hot summer in Fulton Co Georgia with Donald's TV trial and probable freak out with top republicans testifying against him including Mark Meadows! Maybe Mark will plead the 5th though, or be charged with him, he was in on the call too.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump donates $500,000 to defeat Brian Kemp in first midterm spend


This is Trump's first major financial investment in a 2022 cycle.




www.axios.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

When republicans get elected nothing gets done, except stupid laws to trigger the libs, but nothing that will actually help anybody, though they do talk a lot about local issues, since they are good at the con. Expect nothing but right wing trash and obstruction as the cold civil war is fought to a standstill.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Republican Gov. Glenn Youngkin vetoes 26 Democratic bills


None of the vetoed bills were sponsored by Republicans.




www.politico.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When republicans get elected nothing gets done, except stupid laws to trigger the libs, but nothing that will actually help anybody, though they do talk a lot about local issues, since they are good at the con. Expect nothing but right wing trash and obstruction as the cold civil war is fought to a standstill.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with him on the tobacco bill.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> I agree with him on the tobacco bill.


Dunno about local issues too much and try to stay out of American domestic politics, my main concern is the fight for liberal democracy and he belongs to a party that opposes it. I was referring to how the republicans operate strategically, they my be on the right side of some issues locally, or say they are to get elected, they will say and do anything for power. He will obstruct and not much more, if they had total power, it would be some anti election law or don't say gay etc.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When republicans get elected nothing gets done, except stupid laws to trigger the libs, but nothing that will actually help anybody, though they do talk a lot about local issues, since they are good at the con. Expect nothing but right wing trash and obstruction as the cold civil war is fought to a standstill.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


he's a bag of dicks, but that very last item, which was vetoing a measure that would stop insurance companies from adding a surcharge to tobacco users policies is alright with me, as long as there isn't some glaring reason i'm missing. why should non smokers have to cover the cost of insuring smokers? seems fair to me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he's a bag of dicks, but that very last item, which was vetoing a measure that would stop insurance companies from adding a surcharge to tobacco users policies is alright with me, as long as there isn't some glaring reason i'm missing. why should non smokers have to cover the cost of insuring smokers? seems fair to me


Add the tax to cigarettes instead, next it will be fat people or some other group, how about the unvaxxed? It costs $20+ CDN for a pack of smokes here and the extra goes to healthcare. How about people who climb mountains, when they fall down, or perhaps a gun owner stupid enough to shoot himself. Perhaps gun owners should face premium increases too, since owning a gun increases risk in the household substantially.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Add the tax to cigarettes instead, next it will be fat people or some other group, how about the unvaxxed? It costs $20+ CDN for a pack of smokes here and the extra goes to healthcare. How about people who climb mountains, when they fall down, or perhaps a gun owner stupid enough to shoot himself. Perhaps gun owners should face premium increases too, since owning a gun increases risk in the household substantially.


That is taxing a Constitutional right. No.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is taxing a Constitutional right. No.


No it is not, it is constitutional to have sales tax on weapons and ammo, insurance premiums are private business, to an extent, they are not taxes imposed by a state. Churches can be taxed too, the only thing the constitution says is freedom of religion and no state religion, nothing about taxes.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No it is not, it is constitutional to have sales tax on weapons and ammo, insurance premiums are private business, to an extent, they are not taxes imposed by a state. Churches can be taxed too, the only thing the constitution says is freedom of religion and no state religion, nothing about taxes.


I would accept it with the nonnegotiable proviso that _all_ civilians are fully subject to it. All police are civilians, their LARP pseudomilitary rank structure notwithstanding. In fact, their premiums should reflect how many people they shoot (at).


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Add the tax to cigarettes instead, next it will be fat people or some other group, how about the unvaxxed? It costs $20+ CDN for a pack of smokes here and the extra goes to healthcare. How about people who climb mountains, when they fall down, or perhaps a gun owner stupid enough to shoot himself. Perhaps gun owners should face premium increases too, since owning a gun increases risk in the household substantially.


I'm all for taxing the heck out of food with empty calories + cigarettes. I dislike smokers' smoke.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I'm all for taxing the heck out of food with empty calories + cigarettes. I dislike smokers' smoke.


The only thing worse than a public smoker is a public whistler.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Add the tax to cigarettes instead, next it will be fat people or some other group, how about the unvaxxed? It costs $20+ CDN for a pack of smokes here and the extra goes to healthcare. How about people who climb mountains, when they fall down, or perhaps a gun owner stupid enough to shoot himself. Perhaps gun owners should face premium increases too, since owning a gun increases risk in the household substantially.


fat people have paid more for insurance for years, no next thing about it. a lot of states are talking about mandatory gun owner insurance, much like liability insurance on vehicles. you want to own something that can do a lot of damage? then you got to pay for it...
a higher tax on tobacco wouldn't bother me one bit, neither would a higher tax on alcohol. both of them cost the public over 230 Billion a year, just for health care costs, the total cost is closer to 800 Billion a year...
https://www.statista.com/statistics/367863/tobacco-alcohol-and-illicit-drugs-abuse-costs-in-the-us/


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 13, 2022)

Kentucky.....where rapists have more rights than a rape victim....
*Kentucky lawmakers override governor's vetos on abortion, transgender sports bills*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Kentucky.....where rapists have more rights than a rape victim....
> *Kentucky lawmakers override governor's vetos on abortion, transgender sports bills*


it's a fucking sad world when hillbillies are ashamed to say they're from kentucky, because of republicans making them look bad.
the republican party is shrinking, but the level of insanity is growing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

*Lawrence Explains Strongest Sign Yet The Feds Are Investigating Trump*





MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell explains why the Justice Dept. is refusing a request from House Oversight Democrats for an inventory of Trump materials and why that is likely an indication that Attorney Gen. Garland has authorized a federal investigation of Trump and the Trump White House.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

*The Role Of Shame In An Era Of Political Shamelessness*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

'Based on a lie': GOP's Facebook obsession threatens to starve local election offices of funding


Republican lawmakers across the country want to block cash-strapped local election offices from getting private funding to help administer elections, which election officials warn could cut off a vital lifeline.At least 18 Republican-led states have banned or restricted the use of private funds...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Lawrence Explains Strongest Sign Yet The Feds Are Investigating Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very good news, but i've been disappointed several times already....i'm skeptical till they actually start issuing arrest warrants.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 14, 2022)

really? i heard repeal and replace so many times. lol.









Grassley says Republicans won't repeal Affordable Care Act if they retake Senate


Republican Sen. Chuck Grassley, of Iowa, said this week that Republicans will not try to repeal the Affordable Care Act if they retake the Senate in November's midterm elections, the latest signal that the GOP is abandoning its long-running effort to scrap the health-care law also known as...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> very good news, but i've been disappointed several times already....i'm skeptical till they actually start issuing arrest warrants.


From what I know about Garland and the heat he is taking from all sides, I figure there is a larger purpose for him dragging his feet. He is still well within the law and how it normally works, it is a very large complex investigation that the J6 panel is mostly handling the political end of public evidence gathering. For most of these assholes on the political end the J6 committee will present the DOJ with evidence and a report all wrapped up with a bow.

A TV trial in Georgia is coming and Trump just dumped a half million to primary Kemp and he among other GOP officials will testify against him in court and refute the big lie. The fact that all this shit will happen on TV is the most important factor here, Georgia has all their trials on TV and that is where I figure Donald will end up. Humiliated before the nation with the big lie refuted by republicans under oath, and the prosecution might mention Trump's other evidence, call Mark Meadows and introduce J6 testimony and reports to bolster their case. Donald will flip out on the republicans, cause Mitch will be kicking him while he is down, if Donald can't own the GOP, he will try to destroy it.

For Garland the wheels of justice grind slow anyway and the J6 panel is now working it's way up the food chain to Trump and gathering evidence and so is the FBI. A grand jury will make quick work of those who refuse subpoenas or refuse to cooperate. The wait for Georgia, a southern red state to break the ice and indict Donald first for a TV trial this summer might be worth the wait come November.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The only thing worse than a public smoker is a public whistler.


 there was one the other day..i wanted to gouge his eyes out but nothing worse than the public smoker who just got up..hacking and coughing up a gallon while I'm enjoying my nature walk? Mouth vomit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

With Donald, Mitch is either on his knees or at his throat.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Why Mitch McConnell keeps crawling back to Trump*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With Donald, Mitch is either on his knees or at his throat.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Why Mitch McConnell keeps crawling back to Trump*


nothing new, republicans say what people want to hear, then do what they want to do...been that way for at least 20 years now, and getting progressively worse


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> very good news, but i've been disappointed several times already....i'm skeptical till they actually start issuing arrest warrants.


There is also another possibility in Georgia, especially if Donald is convicted of election crimes. He could be facing a class action civil suit by the voters in Fulton county and others, he tried to disenfranchise by several means, that are being proven elsewhere now, or soon will be.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nothing new, republicans say what people want to hear, then do what they want to do...been that way for at least 20 years now, and getting progressively worse


Mitch knows what will happen if Donald blows up the GOP and keeps the lunatics and moron racists home in November, or peels them off for membership in his new loonie tune party after trashing the republican brand for generations. Donald is driven by revenge before all else and getting his enemies is a big part of what drives Donald, even if he screws himself doing it. The war and Donald's big lie are increasingly dividing the GOP, I'm waiting for Donald to speak further stupid shit on the subject. Is Tucker covering the Ukrainian war? Or does it exist for his fans? Last I heard he had both feet stuck in his mouth on the subject.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There is also another possibility in Georgia, especially if Donald is convicted of election crimes. He could be facing a class action civil suit by the voters in Fulton county and others, he tried to disenfranchise by several means, that are being proven elsewhere now, or soon will be.


and he'll trail it out across a decade. that is trump's basic strategy for all legal challenges, delay, delay, delay...until the opposition runs out of time and money to continue the challenge. that's why i'm not interested in civil suits, only criminal trials, that he cannot delay past a certain point, and only then if he finds a sympathetic judge, which i think is going to get progressively harder for him to find


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mitch knows what will happen if Donald blows up the GOP and keeps the lunatics and moron racists home in November, or peels them off for membership in his new loonie tune party after trashing the republican brand for generations. Donald is driven by revenge before all else and getting his enemies is a big part of what drives Donald, even if he screws himself doing it. The war and Donald's big lie are increasingly dividing the GOP, I'm waiting for Donald to speak further stupid shit on the subject. Is Tucker covering the Ukrainian war? Or does it exist for his fans? Last I heard he had both feet stuck in his mouth on the subject.


i don't know, i can't bring myself to watch carlson...i know ignoring enemy propaganda isn't a wise strategy, but his voice just grates on my ears, and i want to punch my monitor to shut him up...he just rubs me raw, and it only takes a few seconds of his voice to do it


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> there was one the other day..i wanted to gouge his eyes out but nothing worse than the public smoker who just got up..hacking and coughing up a gallon while I'm enjoying my nature walk? Mouth vomit.


Mama smoked PallMalls in the car. Cracked her window for the pretense of fresh air for us kids. And she had Easy Listening on the FM and whistled. Since her range was narrow, she simply chose a key and whistled (with all the tunefulness of an almost-closed window in a windstorm) while maintaining the interval. Trauma.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and he'll trail it out across a decade. that is trump's basic strategy for all legal challenges, delay, delay, delay...until the opposition runs out of time and money to continue the challenge. that's why i'm not interested in civil suits, only criminal trials, that he cannot delay past a certain point, and only then if he finds a sympathetic judge, which i think is going to get progressively harder for him to find


True, but a criminal conviction is often a slam dunk in the related civil case and these cases can wait for things to grind away, they are basically in the bag, however get in line for whatever cash Donald has, the lawsuits have only just begun.

Criminal indictments are coming and it's a max of 5 years for Trump's crime in Georgia and once indicted the judge will own his ass. He won't go to prison, the secret service will be ordered to keep him in custody, where to be determined, a federal facility would keep their costs low and a cell makes security easier, they already spent enough money on the asshole. I don't think they will be serving him his diet coke or changing his diaper, opening a refrigerator will be a new experience for Donald...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know, i can't bring myself to watch carlson...i know ignoring enemy propaganda isn't a wise strategy, but his voice just grates on my ears, and i want to punch my monitor to shut him up...he just rubs me raw, and it only takes a few seconds of his voice to do it


Why do think I asked?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Mama smoked PallMalls in the car. Cracked her window for the pretense of fresh air for us kids. And she had Easy Listening on the FM and whistled. Since her range was narrow, she simply chose a key and whistled (with all the tunefulness of an almost-closed window in a windstorm) while maintaining the interval. Trauma.


my granpa wouldn't go anywhere without his dog in the car, unless grandma was coming with. but granpa's dog farted frequently, volubly, and voluminously....
so, i'll trade you


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my granpa wouldn't go anywhere without his dog in the car, unless grandma was coming with. but granpa's dog farted frequently, volubly, and voluminously....
> so, i'll trade you


I’ll take the trade. I was a rather flatulent child, so at least I could fight the dog on even terms. In fact, one of mama’s snide nicks for me was Jet Propulsion.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2022)

Unearthed records show Matt Mowers, a Trump aide running for Congress in New Hampshire, voted twice from 2 different states. Republicans are calling on him to drop out: “We cannot have a candidate in our Republican primary who is a poster boy for election fraud,”


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Unearthed records show Matt Mowers, a Trump aide running for Congress in New Hampshire, voted twice from 2 different states. Republicans are calling on him to drop out: “We cannot have a candidate in our Republican primary who is a poster boy for election fraud,”


and mark meadows was removed from the voter rolls in north carolina too. i think his wife too.


----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> and mark meadows was removed from the voter rolls in north carolina too. i think his wife too.


But, but, but. . . . he rented that trailer, so he had every right to be on their rolls.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> But, but, but. . . . he rented that trailer, so he had every right to be on their rolls.


He is free to fight it in court and might have to!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514652851590828033


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 14, 2022)

No platform = No Debating


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> No platform = No Debating


Biased is the code word for fact-based


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514652851590828033
> 
> View attachment 5118437


they're going to look for newer, better debate platforms? where? they don't sell debate platforms at Home Depot, that i'm aware of? half of them are russian sympathizers, perhaps they can get a deal on debates from putin?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're going to look for newer, better debate platforms? where? they don't sell debate platforms at Home Depot, that i'm aware of? half of them are russian sympathizers, perhaps they can get a deal on debates from putin?


They do like garden centers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2022)

Supermarkets nationwide are facing fresh produce shortages within days — over $150,000,000 worth of produce is halted at the Texas-Mexico border right now because of Greg Abbott. The United States relies on Mexico for over half of its vegetables


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Supermarkets nationwide are facing fresh produce shortages within days — over $150,000,000 worth of produce is halted at the Texas-Mexico border right now because of Greg Abbott. The United States relies on Mexico for over half of its R voters


Fify


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Looks like Steven Miller was involved with the fake electors too.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Aide Backs Down, Testifies About Elector Fraud And Insurrection*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

CNN Exclusive: 'We need ammo. We need fraud examples. We need it this weekend.' What the Meadows texts reveal about how two Trump congressional allies lobbied the White House to overturn the election. | CNN Politics


In the weeks between the 2020 election and the January 6 attack on the US Capitol, almost 100 text messages from two staunch GOP allies of then-President Donald Trump reveal an aggressive attempt to lobby, encourage and eventually warn the White House over its efforts to overturn the election...




www.cnn.com





*CNN Exclusive: 'We need ammo. We need fraud examples. We need it this weekend.' What the Meadows texts reveal about how two Trump congressional allies lobbied the White House to overturn the election.*
Washington (CNN)In the weeks between the 2020 election and the January 6 attack on the US Capitol, almost 100 text messages from two staunch GOP allies of then-President Donald Trump reveal an aggressive attempt to lobby, encourage and eventually warn the White House over its efforts to overturn the election, according to messages obtained by the House select committee and reviewed by CNN.


----------



## printer (Apr 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> CNN Exclusive: 'We need ammo. We need fraud examples. We need it this weekend.' What the Meadows texts reveal about how two Trump congressional allies lobbied the White House to overturn the election. | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> In the weeks between the 2020 election and the January 6 attack on the US Capitol, almost 100 text messages from two staunch GOP allies of then-President Donald Trump reveal an aggressive attempt to lobby, encourage and eventually warn the White House over its efforts to overturn the election...
> ...


In their defense they wanted real proof not just pillow talk. And to do things legally. When things got stupid (more than the regular stupid up to this point) they wanted it knocked off as things were going in a way where they saw it damaging to the country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

printer said:


> In their defense they wanted real proof not just pillow talk. And to do things legally. When things got stupid (more than the regular stupid up to this point) they wanted it knocked off as things were going in a way where they saw it damaging to the country.


They have that to their credit and they didn't vote for the bullshit, unlikely to be indicted, but it does prove the intent of others etc and will be useful for hanging the rest of the fuckers.


----------



## printer (Apr 15, 2022)

*Florida state senator: DeSantis redistricting map ‘overtly racist’*
Black lawmakers in Florida are denouncing Gov. Ron DeSantis’s (R) latest congressional redistricting plan, with one state senator calling it “overtly racist.”

DeSantis’s new plan, submitted Wednesday, could help Republicans pick up four seats in the House this fall, multiple outlets have reported. This would effectively wipe out Democrats’ national redistricting gains so far, which The Cook Political Report places at a net 1.5 seats.

The new plan would do this in part by likely reducing the number of districts where Black voters are a plurality. Rep. Al Lawson (D-Fla.) told the Orlando Sentinel the plan “is a continued scheme by DeSantis to erase minority access districts in Congress in order to create more seats for the Republican party.”
DeSantis has specifically argued that the majority Black North Florida district represented by Lawson, which stretches along the Florida-Georgia border from Tallahassee to Jacksonville, is unconstitutional. DeSantis vetoed a congressional map approved by the GOP-controlled state legislature in March that didn’t eliminate that district, the state’s 5th.

The new map would break up that district. It would also reduce black voting power in St. Petersburg and Orlando, according to The Cook Political Report’s Dave Wasserman.

“The fact he has the gall to do something like this clearly shows what he thinks of minorities and black voters,” Florida state Sen. Randolph Bracy (D), who represents Orlando and is running for Congress in a district that would lose Black Democratic voters under DeSantis’s proposed map, told the Sentinel. “This is the most overtly racist action that you can do.”

The legislature gave DeSantis the power to draw a new map Monday after months of intraparty feuding to ensure the governor’s approval, allowing him to fulfill his previous demands.

“Our goal during the special session is to pass a new congressional map that will both earn the Governor’s signature and withstand legal scrutiny, if challenged,” Florida state Senate President Wilton Simpson (R) and state House Speaker Chris Sprowls (R) wrote in a memo to fellow lawmakers. 

In March, a federal judge struck down parts of a controversial Florida election law that he said had “the intent to discriminate against Black voters.” The court invalidated certain limits the law placed on ballot boxes, voter registration by third parties and the distributing of water to those in line at the polls.

Republicans might face another battle in court with DeSantis’s new plan. In recent years, the Florida Supreme Court has ruled in favor of a Fair Maps ballot measure that limits the degree of gerrymandering in the redistricting process.








Florida state senator: DeSantis redistricting map ‘overtly racist’


Black lawmakers in Florida are denouncing Gov. Ron DeSantis’s (R) latest congressional redistricting plan, with one state senator calling it “overtly racist.” DeSantis’s new plan, submitted Wednesd…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Florida state senator: DeSantis redistricting map ‘overtly racist’*
> Black lawmakers in Florida are denouncing Gov. Ron DeSantis’s (R) latest congressional redistricting plan, with one state senator calling it “overtly racist.”
> 
> DeSantis’s new plan, submitted Wednesday, could help Republicans pick up four seats in the House this fall, multiple outlets have reported. This would effectively wipe out Democrats’ national redistricting gains so far, which The Cook Political Report places at a net 1.5 seats.
> ...


it'll be in court in a few days, and a judge will end up drawing a map that at least follows the laws....what the fuck were they thinking, letting a blatant racist, sexist, bigot like desantis draw the map? why didn't they just ask the judge thats going to end up doing it to do it in the first place?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Florida state senator: DeSantis redistricting map ‘overtly racist’*
> Black lawmakers in Florida are denouncing Gov. Ron DeSantis’s (R) latest congressional redistricting plan, with one state senator calling it “overtly racist.”
> 
> DeSantis’s new plan, submitted Wednesday, could help Republicans pick up four seats in the House this fall, multiple outlets have reported. This would effectively wipe out Democrats’ national redistricting gains so far, which The Cook Political Report places at a net 1.5 seats.
> ...


This Supreme Court is unlikely to overturn that chicanery.


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it'll be in court in a few days, and a judge will end up drawing a map that at least follows the laws....what the fuck were they thinking, letting a blatant racist, sexist, bigot like desantis draw the map? why didn't they just ask the judge thats going to end up doing it to do it in the first place?


The legislator drew the maps. Desantis vetoed them. There is one black district in the north where Al Lawson serves. There is a long connector between Jax and Tally and that what he is changing. Special session has been called to try again.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> The legislator drew the maps. Desantis vetoed them. There is one black district in the north where Al Lawson serves. There is a long connector between Jax and Tally and that what he is changing. Special session has been called to try again.


man the minorities in Florida have to mobilize and get the fuck out and vote, Florida is only 53% white, it's 26% latino, 17% black, and 5 or 6 % other, thats 48 or 49 %...how many of that 53% of white people actually get out and vote? if the minorities can turn out big, they can kick desantis's cart right the fuck over, which would be a beautiful thing to see
https://www.census.gov/quickfacts/FL


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2022)

Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton just admitted Greg Abbott’s strategy of economic sabotage out loud on Fox News: “The governor has figured out we can stop trade along the border, slow it down, and it will create pressure” to achieve Republican political goals.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2022)

Son of former VT GOP chair arrested w/ arsenal, including bomb-making material & a "White Power" assault rifle, after informant warns of plans to kill Black people & Democrats, which he openly admits to police, anticipating civil war.










Wilder Man Charged After Pipe Bombs, 'White Power' Rifle Discovered


Updated on April 15, 2022. A man charged with making pipe bombs in his mother's house in Wilder owned Nazi paraphernalia and spoke about killing...




www.sevendaysvt.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton just admitted Greg Abbott’s strategy of economic sabotage out loud on Fox News: “The governor has figured out we can stop trade along the border, slow it down, and it will create pressure” to achieve Republican political goals.


Biden needs to have a press conference to deal with abbott's bullshit. just state clearly what he is doing, and why. let the American people know who is to blame for food shortages, auto parts shortages, higher prices...lay it all directly at abbott's feet, and the feet of the gop, let them deal with the fall out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Biden needs to have a press conference to deal with abbott's bullshit. just state clearly what he is doing, and why. let the American people know who is to blame for food shortages, auto parts shortages, higher prices...lay it all directly at abbott's feet, and the feet of the gop, let them deal with the fall out.


Maybe a federal criminal indictment for breaking the law and stepping out of his lane and a federal lawsuit for the costs of impeding trade against him personally. Also a class action suit by those afflicted by his stupidity and treason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Biden needs to have a press conference to deal with abbott's bullshit. just state clearly what he is doing, and why. let the American people know who is to blame for food shortages, auto parts shortages, higher prices...lay it all directly at abbott's feet, and the feet of the gop, let them deal with the fall out.


If he is impeding Canadian free trade, then the state department needs to be involved and squash him like a fucking bug.


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> man the minorities in Florida have to mobilize and get the fuck out and vote, Florida is only 53% white, it's 26% latino, 17% black, and 5 or 6 % other, thats 48 or 49 %...how many of that 53% of white people actually get out and vote? if the minorities can turn out big, they can kick desantis's cart right the fuck over, which would be a beautiful thing to see
> https://www.census.gov/quickfacts/FL


The trump base didn't used to vote. Obama brought them out of the woodwork. They are the kind of folks you used to only see in town at political fish fry's or other free stuff. The black churches do a great turn out the vote effort. That is why so many southern states are trying to stop Sunday voting. And many of the Spanish speakers are GOP. They are even crazier than your run of the mill GOP in some cases. Baby eating Black Lives Matter bullshit helped tip the state to trumpf. It got by facebook because it was in Spanish.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> The trump base didn't used to vote. Obama brought them out of the woodwork. They are the kind of folks you used to only see in town at political fish fry's or other free stuff. The black churches do a great turn out the vote effort. That is why so many southern states are trying to stop Sunday voting. And many of the Spanish speakers are GOP. They are even crazier than your run of the mill GOP in some cases. Baby eating Black Lives Matter bullshit helped tip the state to trumpf. It got by facebook because it was in Spanish.


it would be helpful if Obama would help out with a few commercials, maybe a live appearance or two in key states...i respect Biden, but he isn't the most charismatic guy alive.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2022)

https://apnews.com/article/immigration-business-greg-abbott-texas-mexico-372a4ee1a1847e935d18fa7aa78f5786

looks like he figured out that there is such a thing as bad press....the democrats really need to seize on this and hammer him into the ground with it, run ads like "abbott only cares about looking tough, while you and your family have to pay more for what little food he allows to be delivered."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

A lot of teaching is done using online resources these days and texts are of less importance with the internet and YouTube. Red meat to the base of racist morons in his party, the same ones who voted for Trump, I hope Trump turns on him too, he's gunning to be king of the assholes and that is Donald's job and his sheep to fleece!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Florida education officials reject 54 math textbooks for ‘attempts to indoctrinate students’


Dozens of math textbooks were rejected by the Florida Department of Education after officials said the publishers were attempting to indoctrinate students.




www.clickorlando.com





*Florida education officials reject 54 math textbooks for ‘attempts to indoctrinate students’*
*State Department of Education says books referenced critical race theory, common core, social emotional learning*

*TALLAHASSEE, Fla.* – Dozens of math textbooks were rejected by the Florida Department of Education after officials said their publishers were attempting to indoctrinate students.

According to an FDOE news release Friday, the department did not initially include 54 of the 132 submitted textbooks on the state’s adopted list.

The department states 41% of the submitted textbooks included references to critical race theory, common core and social emotional learning. The state said grades K-5 had the most materials rejected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

The One Way History Shows Trump’s Personality Cult Will End


An expert on autocracy assesses how far America has slipped away from democracy, and what it will take to get it back.




www.politico.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515798783359164416


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 17, 2022)

Preamble. I'm drinking rum so the pirate is coming to roost.

If I ever meet one of these Trump fuckers in the street I'll kick each abnd every one of them in the dirty cunt that they already are.

/end rant


----------



## printer (Apr 18, 2022)

*Alex Jones’s Infowars files for bankruptcy*
Infowars, the far-right website created by Alex Jones, filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection on Sunday as the radio host faces a number of lawsuits.

The website filed for bankruptcy in the U.S. Bankruptcy Court for the Southern District of Texas, according to multiple sources. Chapter 11 bankruptcy allows companies to continue operating while assembling plans for reorganization. It also pauses civil litigation issues.

Jones is the target of a number of defamation lawsuits connected to comments he made regarding the 2012 mass shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Connecticut, in which 20 first graders and six educators were killed.

Jones suggested on Infowars that the shooting was a “hoax” staged by crisis actors in an effort to increase opposition to the Second Amendment.

The far-right host was found liable for damages in three defamation cases brought by families of the victims of the incident.

Jones offered to settle the lawsuits by paying $120,000 to each plaintiff, but the families rejected the proposal. A trial determining the damages is set to begin in August.

Infowars’ assets are estimated to be between $0 and $50,000 and its liabilities are estimated to range from $1 million and $10 million, according to bankruptcy filings cited by Reuters.

Two other companies owned by Jones — Infowars Health and Prison Planet TV — also filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection on the Southern District of Texas, according to CBS News.

Jones is also under scrutiny by the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021 attack on the Capitol. He was subpoenaed by the panel in November.

The radio host said he invoked the Fifth Amendment “almost 100 times” during his remote deposition before the committee.
https://thehill.com/news/media/3271477-alex-joness-inforwars-files-for-bankruptcy/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2022)

printer said:


> *Alex Jones’s Infowars files for bankruptcy*
> Infowars, the far-right website created by Alex Jones, filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection on Sunday as the radio host faces a number of lawsuits.
> 
> The website filed for bankruptcy in the U.S. Bankruptcy Court for the Southern District of Texas, according to multiple sources. Chapter 11 bankruptcy allows companies to continue operating while assembling plans for reorganization. It also pauses civil litigation issues.
> ...


they should track him for the rest of his life, and any time he makes more than 500 a week, they should seize the excess and use it to pay down the debt he owes to those children who he told outrageous lies about for his personal enrichment, the piece of shit


----------



## injinji (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

A Trump TV trial in Georgia this summer should blow up the GOP real good!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Turns Mar-a-Lago Suite Into 'Shadow GOP Headquarters': NYT*






Former President Trump is dominating the G.O.P., preparing for another race and helping loyalists oust officials who thwarted his attempted subversion of the 2020 election, according to NYT reporting.


----------



## injinji (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5120186
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hasn't he been kicked off that platform yet?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A Trump TV trial in Georgia this summer should blow up the GOP real good!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Turns Mar-a-Lago Suite Into 'Shadow GOP Headquarters': NYT*
> 
> ...


It's going to be a crowded field and he's going to have competition..no longer the incumbent..So long, farewell, auf wiedersehen tonight..to you and you and youuuuuuu. And you and youuuuuuu.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A Trump TV trial in Georgia this summer should blow up the GOP real good!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Turns Mar-a-Lago Suite Into 'Shadow GOP Headquarters': NYT*
> 
> ...


So then he's flushing the CLASSIFIED files from that toilet?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> So then he's flushing the CLASSIFIED files from that toilet?


That information is handled on a need-to-go basis Ma’am


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That information is handled on a need-to-go basis Ma’am


"you have to flush like 15 or 20 times'. Who knew he was flushing our secrets? Who does that? A 12 year old got a bad report card.

That's his mentality.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> "you have to flush like 15 or 20 times'. Who knew he was flushing our secrets? Who does that? A 12 year old got a bad report card.
> 
> That's his mentality.


where i grew up we called his sort “a hot mess”.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2022)

The fade out is perfect at the end with him blathering on..he has to be gone or we'll never be rid of him; I want him gone before 2024; he's already setting up a new stop the steal and I can't take it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2022)

this isn't a republican fucking things up, it's a sort of democrat fucking things up. this rich bitch has a beef with elon musk and wants to use the elections to have a pulpit to bully from...he just blatantly admits it. i hope he spends millions and still fails miserably. if he causes a republican to win, someone should start punching him in the face every time he appears in public.

https://www.politico.com/news/2022/04/16/don-odowd-elon-musk-00025688


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this isn't a republican fucking things up, it's a sort of democrat fucking things up. this rich bitch has a beef with elon musk and wants to use the elections to have a pulpit to bully from...he just blatantly admits it. i hope he spends millions and still fails miserably. if he causes a republican to win, someone should start punching him in the face every time he appears in public.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/news/2022/04/16/don-odowd-elon-musk-00025688


Now we know why they shouldn't be allowed to amass untaxed wealth with a stupid pass thru on non W-2 ponzi scheme the GOP set up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2022)

https://www.wesh.com/article/desantis-stripping-disney-self-government-power/39761559

it would just tickle me pink as fuck if Disney told desantis to get fucked and built themselves a new park in a blue state, like Maryland or Deleware, and turned all that property in Florida into a homeless refuge. how many campsites can you fit onto 30,000 acres of land? enough to make desantis pop a blood vessel in his forehead, i bet.


----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2022)

*Mitch McConnell calls Donald Trump's bluff in Alaska*
On Monday, the Senate Leadership Fund, the super PAC aligned with McConnell, announced that it had booked more than $7 miIlion worth of ad time in Alaska as GOP Sen. Lisa Murkowski tries to fend off a challenge from Kelly Tshibaka, who has been endorsed by the former President. (The group also reserved ad time in six Senate battleground states.)

The move to defend Murkowski isn't terribly surprising -- McConnell has made clear all along that he supports Republican incumbents, including Murkowski.

But the super PAC's decision to commit $7 million -- by way of context, that's roughly how much Murkowski spent on her 2016 reelection race -- to Alaska means that McConnell is sending a not-so-subtle message to Trump: Time to put up or shut up.

See, Murkowski is crushing Tshibaka in fundraising. As of March 31, Murkowski had more than $5.2 million in the bank to spend on the race; Tshibaka had less than $1 million.

The incumbent was already on pace to heavily outspend the challenger. And now, with the McConnell super PAC weighing in, the advantage on the pro-Murkowski side is, well, massive.

Who could help close that sort of financial gap? How about the former President? His Save America PAC had $110 million -- not a typo -- in the bank as of the end of February.

Except Trump doesn't seem inclined to spend that money. As The New York Times wrote over the weekend in a terrific piece on the Trump political organization:

_"Mr. Trump can be downright stingy. Though he holds rallies for some candidates, for many his support goes no further than an email and a $5,000 check. Mr. Trump has almost never deployed his huge list of supporters to help other politicians raise money."_

Might that stinginess be changing? Trump's PAC did recently give $500,000 to a super PAC attacking Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp. So, maybe?

What we _do_ know is that McConnell isn't screwing around in Alaska. And the ball is very much in Trump's court.








Mitch McConnell calls Donald Trump's bluff in Alaska | CNN Politics


Mitch McConnell isn't backing down in his standoff with Donald Trump.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2022)

Legal challenge to bar GOP Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene from ballot can continue, judge rules


A judge has ruled a challenge seeking to bar GOP Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene from running for reelection can go forward.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516506749947232260


----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2022)

*Secretly recorded call adds to controversy swirling around Cawthorn *
A former district staff member for Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) is accusing him of improperly firing her after denying her family and medical leave, allegations the lawmaker and his office have vehemently denied.

At one point during the call, Lisa Wiggins, who was a caseworker for the 26-year-old first-term representative in his district office for over a year, described that office as having “more liquor bottles than they do water bottles.”

Cawthorn’s office insinuated that the allegations, made in a secretly recorded and released conversation with the head of an anti-Cawthorn PAC, were politically motivated, and hinted at potential counteraction by saying that they constitute “defamation of character.”










Secretly recorded call adds to controversy swirling around Cawthorn


A former district staff member for Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) is accusing him of improperly firing her after denying her family and medical leave, allegations the lawmaker and his office have v…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2022)

If they don't offer him a deal, it will be because they already have Roger Stone in the bag for something else.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Julian Assange extradition order issued by London court, moving WikiLeaks founder closer to US transfer | CNN


WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange has closer to being extradited to the United States, after a London court sent his handover to the British government for approval.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2022)

https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/2022/apr/19/mehmet-oz/dr-oz-misses-facts-calling-gop-senate-rival-mccorm/

looks like dr. oz should have been on faux news, instead of abc...you would think a competent doctor would know about checking your diagnoses before publishing it. of course, the guy he's lying about is an unmitigated douche bag liar himself, so i guess it doesn't matter.
just shows that even heart surgeons can be fucking stupid, greedy, lying pieces of shit who kiss an insurrectionist's ass


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2022)

https://www.themeparktourist.com/features/20140919/29288/4-government-powers-you-didnt-know-walt-disney-world-could-use

after reading this, i'm not quite so upset with desantis for wanting to remove these powers from Disney, they basically got them under Walts plan, which Roy scrapped, so the powers should have went out the window in 1967 to begin with


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2022)

Yeah but he will take his lunatic base with him, if he goes out with a bang, or even a whimper. They make up a big part of the party's base, since you've gotta be nuts or an idiot to be a republican these days. Dividing America's idiots is the only hope and Donald taking revenge on the republicans might do it, they will believe anything he says, no matter how absurd.

Donald couldn't run a stick up a cow's ass, much less a business, give a lot of business or tech students the capital (not much) and they could start a social media company with little trouble..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Proof: Trump's Influence Crashes In 2022 After Flop of Blog And App*


----------



## mooray (Apr 20, 2022)

Really liked the part starting right at 4:25, it's classic Jerry Springer syndrome.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2022)

Trump is moving from a political figure to that of icon and inspiration, eventually he will be a legend among America's morons and fascists. He has inspired the con artists and lunatics of America to run for office at all levels, including those who count the votes. He left a considerable shit stain behind him. One good thing though, the republicans won't get much of the $100 million he sucked out of the base and that house candidates depend on. Other than primarying his enemies, he won't spend any on republican candidates, that money is lost to them.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'MAGA Weirdos’: GOP Candidates Blasted For Extremism By Top Dem Carville*


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2022)

is this gonna be broadcast by anybody? cspan? cnn? 

i'd love to hear this wack job testify under oath. a follow up to your post @schuylaar 









Marjorie Taylor Greene Is Terrified of the Media Watching Her Testify Under Oath


The conspiracy theorist from Georgia is set to testify on Friday in a case seeking to disqualify her from office for her alleged role in the events of last Jan. 6




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> is this gonna be broadcast by anybody? cspan? cnn?
> 
> i'd love to hear this wack job testify under oath. a follow up to your post @schuylaar
> 
> ...


I'll link it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> is this gonna be broadcast by anybody? cspan? cnn?
> 
> i'd love to hear this wack job testify under oath. a follow up to your post @schuylaar
> 
> ...


No TV for federal trials, all state trials in Georgia are televised though, including Trump's coming one for election crimes.


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2022)

The thing about the mouse in house, Orange County is going to have to pay for the fire, trash, water, sewage, etc, etc, now that the old deal has been broken. Plus there is a lot of debt involving their (the mouse's) infrastructure. No one knows how it will all shake out. But I would bet taxes are going to go up on everyone in the neighborhood.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 21, 2022)

North Dakota Republican lawyers up after report reveals he exchanged 72 texts with alleged pedophile


On Thursday, The Forum of Fargo-Moorhead reported that Ray Holmberg, the longest-serving Republican in the North Dakota State Senate, is stepping down as chairman of the Legislative Management Committee and hiring an attorney after a report that connected him to a suspected sex offender."Recent...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 21, 2022)

Pirro the Booze Hag’s phone goes off ….. plays Toby Keith’s “ I Love the Bar “ …. No joke.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516901049336016897


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Pirro the Booze Hag’s phone goes off ….. plays Toby Keith’s “ I Love the Bar “ …. No joke.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516901049336016897


why were you watching faux?...i'd rather use battery acid for eye drops than subject my eyes to that shit show


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> North Dakota Republican lawyers up after report reveals he exchanged 72 texts with alleged pedophile
> 
> 
> On Thursday, The Forum of Fargo-Moorhead reported that Ray Holmberg, the longest-serving Republican in the North Dakota State Senate, is stepping down as chairman of the Legislative Management Committee and hiring an attorney after a report that connected him to a suspected sex offender."Recent...
> ...


they should make that a question when you try to join the republican party..."do you know or associate with any pedophiles or sex traffickers?" "no."....."do you want to know any pedophiles or sex traffickers? we have a buddy program."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why were you watching faux?...i'd rather use battery acid for eye drops than subject my eyes to that shit show


No watching fox - story leaked and i am all about trolling anything about them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/04/21/us/reedy-creek-walt-disney-florida/index.html

in reality, Disney really shouldn't have ever been granted this status as self governing, it was originally granted because Walt wanted to build an actual "city of tomorrow" with real residents living in it, but when Walt died and his brother Roy took over, that idea went out the window, and the self governing situation should have went with it then.
the real problem for florida is that Disney spends a LOT of money on Reedy Creek, and now, they won't...florida will. they have 175 miles of road to take care of now, 67 miles of waterways, two cities, and over 1Billion in debts, which local governments must assume when the special district is dissolved. florida will also have to hire more building inspectors, health inspectors, provide trash collection, etc. to cover what Disney took care of as a self governing entity.
the bill that was passed is one page long...which shows you exactly how much thought went into this decision...which is exactly what i expect from a bunch of florida republicans led by the second biggest douche bag in the party, ron desantis. they passed it with NO consideration for any of the things mentioned in the article...it will cost florida more than 1 Billion per year to maintain that district, and the entire affair was a punishment from desantis for Disney not supporting his homophobic bill


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2022)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/cnn-plus-fox-news-trumpies-gloat_n_62624fb9e4b07c34e9def2c6

it figures these morons would crow about a business decision. the entire company was just sold, to Warner Bros. Discovery, who don't want to go in that direction. they want to have everything they offer on one channel. that's the entire reason cnn+ is shutting down. they had plenty of business, and WILL be back, on a different platform.
i guess when you suck as bad as the republicans do at everything, you take what little "victories" you can get, even if they aren't actual victories...


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2022/04/21/us/reedy-creek-walt-disney-florida/index.html
> 
> in reality, Disney really shouldn't have ever been granted this status as self governing, it was originally granted because Walt wanted to build an actual "city of tomorrow" with real residents living in it, but when Walt died and his brother Roy took over, that idea went out the window, and the self governing situation should have went with it then.
> the real problem for florida is that Disney spends a LOT of money on Reedy Creek, and now, they won't...florida will. they have 175 miles of road to take care of now, 67 miles of waterways, two cities, and over 1Billion in debts, which local governments must assume when the special district is dissolved. florida will also have to hire more building inspectors, health inspectors, provide trash collection, etc. to cover what Disney took care of as a self governing entity.
> the bill that was passed is one page long...which shows you exactly how much thought went into this decision...which is exactly what i expect from a bunch of florida republicans led by the second biggest douche bag in the party, ron desantis. they passed it with NO consideration for any of the things mentioned in the article...it will cost florida more than 1 Billion per year to maintain that district, and the entire affair was a punishment from desantis for Disney not supporting his homophobic bill


I agree that I don't really care about a business having their special tax status removed necessarily.

But to do it based off some bullshit political bending of a knee reasoning and not based on actual economic research is not acceptable in the least here in America. This is the type of shit that makes dictatorships not work and hurts our nation.


----------



## printer (Apr 22, 2022)

*Greene lawyer argues her efforts to deny Biden victory qualify as ‘legitimate political speech’*
Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s (R-Ga.) attorney on Friday argued that her efforts to deny President Biden’s 2020 electoral victory qualified as “legitimate political speech” and slammed a legal challenge to remove her from the Georgia primary ballot as a plain attempt to deny thousands of her constituents the right to vote.

The opening statement from attorney James Bopp came during a hearing to determine whether Greene is eligible to serve in public office. A group of Georgia voters are challenging her candidacy, arguing that her alleged role in the Jan. 6, 2021 riot at the U.S. Capitol effectively disqualifies her from running for or serving in Congress.

In his opening argument, Bopp argued that Greene’s efforts to deny Biden’s victory – including her calls for a response to Congress’s certification of the election results – are protected under the 1st Amendment of the U.S. Constitution.









Greene lawyer argues her efforts to deny Biden victory qualify as ‘legitimate political speech’


Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s (R-Ga.) attorney on Friday argued that her efforts to deny President Biden’s 2020 electoral victory qualified as “legitimate political speech” and slammed a legal chal…




thehill.com





"“Our democracy is at stake. It should be the voters…who decide our options.”"

Sure don't like it if Democrat voters elect someone.


----------



## topcat (Apr 22, 2022)

McCarthy is one dumb muhfugga.


----------



## printer (Apr 22, 2022)

*‘I’ve had it with this guy’: More McCarthy audio bashing Trump revealed*
House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) told colleagues that he “had it” with former President Trump according to recordings of House GOP calls in the days after the Jan. 6 Capitol attack.

The calls also show that Trump told McCarthy that he takes some responsibility for the riot.

The recordings back up reporting in The New York Times, adapted from the upcoming book “This Will Not Pass: Trump, Biden and the Battle for America’s Future,” that McCarthy had vehemently denied on Thursday morning. The report revealed top Republican leaders going farther in bashing Trump than previously reported.

McCarthy told House GOP leadership colleagues in a Jan. 10 call that he “had it” with Trump.









‘I’ve had it’: More McCarthy audio bashing Trump revealed


House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) told colleagues that he’d “had it” with former President Trump, according to recordings of House GOP calls in the days after the Jan. 6 Capitol…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I agree that I don't really care about a business having their special tax status removed necessarily.
> 
> But to do it based off some bullshit political bending of a knee reasoning and not based on actual economic research is not acceptable in the least here in America. This is the type of shit that makes dictatorships not work and hurts our nation.


yeah, i fully agree. how could they have done any kind of due diligence when they passed it in a week, and it's one page?... it was purely retribution from desantis for them speaking out about his homophobic bill, but it will end up costing florida Billions a year, which desantis will try to pass on in higher taxes, which will be when get gets voted out...magats are poor and cheap, they'll shit can him over taxes, when his being a fucking fascist dictator wanna be doesn't bother them at all


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, i fully agree. how could they have done any kind of due diligence when they passed it in a week, and it's one page?... it was purely retribution from desantis for them speaking out about his homophobic bill, but it will end up costing florida Billions a year, which desantis will try to pass on in higher taxes, which will be when get gets voted out...magats are poor and cheap, they'll shit can him over taxes, when his being a fucking fascist dictator wanna be doesn't bother them at all


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 22, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I agree that I don't really care about a business having their special tax status removed necessarily.
> 
> But to do it based off some bullshit political bending of a knee reasoning and not based on actual economic research is not acceptable in the least here in America. This is the type of shit that makes dictatorships not work and hurts our nation.


I thought Republicans were against witch hunts.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I thought Republicans were against which hunts.


its the genderfluid whiches they like to hunt. Probably for some furtive backroom slap&tickle.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> its the genderfluid whiches they like to hunt. Probably for some furtive backroom slap&tickle.


Friggin autocorrect.

Thanks for the quote before I corrected it. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Friggin autocorrect.
> 
> Thanks for the quote before I corrected it. lol


its whichcraft, I’m tellin’ ye!!


----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2022)

Beau thinks it's about the potholes, etc, not so much the taxes.


----------



## shimbob (Apr 22, 2022)

It gets even funnier, $163Million tax cut for Disney, $1B of Disney debt passed on to tax payers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517272880882585602


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 22, 2022)

Republicans are really into freaky shit lol.


----------



## shimbob (Apr 22, 2022)

The smartest thing said about this Disney fiasco is "the bill that was passed is one page long...which shows you exactly how much thought went into this decision..."


----------



## topcat (Apr 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> Beau thinks it's about the potholes, etc, not so much the taxes.


 I heard Disney is planning to leave Florida for...Mexico! That's what I heard.


----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2022)

topcat said:


> I heard Disney is planning to leave Florida for...Mexico! That's what I heard.


I would love for them to leave. Not because of the politics. I just want less tourists.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I thought Republicans were against witch hunts.


lol that is so 2016.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

*‘Rich Guy Voter Fraud’: Meadows Was Registered To Vote In Three States At Once*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *‘Rich Guy Voter Fraud’: Meadows Was Registered To Vote In Three States At Once*


i just don't get that...did he think it would make a difference? did he think it would go unnoticed? what was the point?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just don't get that...did he think it would make a difference? did he think it would go unnoticed? what was the point?


with Repugs, look for some variant on “because i could”.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 23, 2022)

"I didn't know I couldn't do that."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just don't get that...did he think it would make a difference? did he think it would go unnoticed? what was the point?


Because nothing will happen to him, a black woman who was honest and filled out a provisional ballot in Texas is looking at 5 years. All the genuine voter fraud has been republicans and there have been a few examples from multiple states, all white and all get a walk. Voter fraud is only a serious matter if you are black, Meadows is in more trouble for being two faced about Trump and speaking momentarily sane on the phone.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 23, 2022)

Anyone else get the feeling the walls are closing in on these fuckers?

“I don’t remember” has been a familiar refrain during the conspiracy theorist from Georgia’s testimony about her alleged role in the events of Jan. 6

Read in Rolling Stone: https://apple.news/AmZzLPoSgTfK2E-2OJfRfTQ


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Anyone else get the feeling the walls are closing in on these fuckers?
> 
> “I don’t remember” has been a familiar refrain during the conspiracy theorist from Georgia’s testimony about her alleged role in the events of Jan. 6
> 
> Read in Rolling Stone: https://apple.news/AmZzLPoSgTfK2E-2OJfRfTQ


Under oath is the last place a habitual liar wants to be and it's a prison sentence for a pathological liar. Unfortunately for a lot of these assholes, they will be under oath by the congress J6 panel, the FBI, a grand jury and by a real jury, or judged by one. Now all Merrick has to do is indict them all with a fucking mountain of evidence and hundreds of rats eager to cut throats for a walk. I hope the delay is to assemble the largest criminal conspiracy case in world history, one involving hundreds, if not thousands of defendants. There were over 300 fake electors alone signed up plus their enablers in the states, plus several other schemes and plots in furtherance of the conspiracy. What the press knows already is astounding, one can only imagine what the government knows. In any sane country the republicans would be history in a heartbeat at this point, no trial would be required, they would be wiped out in the next election, probably extinct.

The problem with a two party system is one party might go insane and has down south.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2022)

the supreme court has gotten so obviously partisan, so incredibly biased, so basically corrupted, that someone couldn't take it anymore, and made the ultimate protest....
https://www.cnn.com/2022/04/22/politics/supreme-court-fire/index.html
will the republicans even notice, and wonder if they have indeed gotten so far from decency and justice that this is how people feel they have to express their disgust and revulsion for the broken corrupt institution?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Anyone else get the feeling the walls are closing in on these fuckers?
> 
> “I don’t remember” has been a familiar refrain during the conspiracy theorist from Georgia’s testimony about her alleged role in the events of Jan. 6
> 
> Read in Rolling Stone: https://apple.news/AmZzLPoSgTfK2E-2OJfRfTQ


yeah, if she doesn't get disqualified for being a seditious fucking traitor, she should be disqualified for having alzheimers....she can't recall a fucking thing that doesn't reflect well on her


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 23, 2022)

Are we sure that DeSantis and Disney aren't working together to shift a tax burden from Disney to the public?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Are we sure that DeSantis and Disney aren't working together to shift a tax burden from Disney to the public?


not a bad theory, but that would require desantis to be able to cooperate with someone...so no. it is just him being a massive prick and costing florida billions of dollars


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 23, 2022)

Pretty sure I remember Disney donating to some of the seditionists republicans, even after Jan 6th.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Pretty sure I remember Disney donating to some of the seditionists republicans, even after Jan 6th.


They give to both sides, but in Florida, most of that goes to the GOP.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 23, 2022)

Tidy Bowl Trump is at it again …. Same old bullshit gripes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518003346116071424


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

*Elizabeth Warren Calls Kevin McCarthy A Traitor*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

Hatch in Hell!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Orrin Hatch, Republican senator and fixture in Utah politics, dies at 88


Staunch conservative on most economic and social issues also teamed with Democrats several times during long career




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hatch in Hell!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


The last few days I have been hearing hatch as I drift through rooms. I wondered why so many folks were talking about peppers.


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2022)

injinji said:


> The last few days I have been hearing hatch as I drift through rooms. I wondered why so many folks were talking about peppers.


How can you not? It has been a bland winter.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 25, 2022)

Dumbfuck Don Dementia 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518209203952881669


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 25, 2022)

North Dakota State Senator Quits After Text Scandal With Child Porn Suspect


Ray Holmberg (R) said he had discussed landscaping with the inmate, but stepped down from his leadership positions last week. He then submitted his resignation Monday.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 25, 2022)

Has been Kevin - 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517970159150927872


----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2022)

*Kemp holds wide lead in Georgia governor race: poll *
Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp holds a more than 20-point lead in the Republican gubernatorial primary race against former Sen. David Perdue (Ga.), according to a new poll by the University of Georgia’s School of Public and International Affairs on behalf of The Atlanta Journal-Constitution.

The poll, which surveyed likely Republican primary voters, found that 53 percent of voters support Kemp in the race, while 26 percent support Perdue. 

Similar results occur when asked whether respondents approve of the men, with Kemp’s favorable rating at 71 percent and Perdue’s at 57 percent. 

With the May 24 primary drawing near, Kemp has consistently polled as the favorite in the GOP field.

The poll’s results were released two days after Kemp and Perdue had a debate defined by their differences of opinion regarding the 2020 presidential election and its aftermath. 

During the debate, Perdue continued to peddle the false claim made by former President Trump that the 2020 election was stolen and blamed Kemp for Democrats having control of the White House and Senate.

“The only reason I’m not in the United States Senate is because you caved in and gave the election to … liberal Democrats,” Perdue, who lost his Senate seat to now-Sen. Jon Ossoff (D), said to Kemp during the debate.

“Weak leaders blame everybody else for their own loss instead of themselves,” Kemp fired back.

Kemp has drawn the ire Trump and those who falsely believe the election was stolen for certifying the election results in Georgia, denying Trump’s request to reject them.

“I’ve always said there’s fraud in every election, and when I was secretary of state, I went after it,” Kemp said on Sunday. “I didn’t say there wasn’t problems in this election. Look, I was as frustrated as anybody else.”








Kemp holds wide lead in Georgia governor race: poll


Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp holds a more than 20-point lead in the Republican gubernatorial primary race against former Sen. David Perdue (Ga.), according to a new poll by the University of Georgia’s S…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518829144443953152


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 26, 2022)

Rep. Madison Cawthorn may have violated federal insider trading laws as he hyped up an alleged pump-and-dump cryptocurrency scheme, multiple watchdog groups told the Washington Examiner.


----------



## shimbob (Apr 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rep. Madison Cawthorn may have violated federal insider trading laws as he hyped up an alleged pump-and-dump cryptocurrency scheme, multiple watchdog groups told the Washington Examiner.


He was also just busted, again, for attempting to bring a loaded weapon thru airport security.


----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2022)

*Rand Paul and Blinken spar over Putin invading countries that ‘were part of Russia’*
Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) pushed Secretary of State Antony Blinken on Tuesday over the risks of expanding the NATO military alliance, saying that Russia has in recent decades invaded countries that “were part of Russia.”

At a hearing, Secretary of State Anthony Blinken argued that Russia hasn’t attacked NATO countries “probably for a good reason” given their collective strength against Russia. Paul then responded, “You could also argue the countries they’ve attacked were part of Russia.”









Rand Paul and Blinken spar over Putin invading countries that ‘were part of Russia’


Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) pushed Secretary of State Antony Blinken on Tuesday over the risks of expanding the NATO military alliance, saying that Russia has in recent decades invaded countries that &#…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2022)

*House panel to explore impeachment, judicial ethics in wake of Ginni Thomas texts*
House Democrats on Wednesday will hold a hearing on Supreme Court ethics and the possibility of impeaching justices, a move that follows the revelation of controversial text messages from Ginni Thomas, the wife of Justice Clarence Thomas.

The texts from Ginni Thomas to then-White House chief of staff Mark Meadows about the 2020 presidential election and the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot have set off a political firestorm in Washington, raising Democratic anger and calls for Clarence Thomas to recuse himself from decisions related to the election and former President Trump.

Republicans overwhelmingly have rallied to Clarence Thomas’s defense.









House panel to explore impeachment, judicial ethics in wake of Ginni Thomas texts


House Democrats on Wednesday will hold a hearing on Supreme Court ethics and the possibility of impeaching justices, a move that follows the revelation of controversial text messages from Ginni Tho…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2022)

*McCarthy said Gaetz was ‘putting people in jeopardy’ with remarks post-Jan. 6*
House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) aired frustration with members of his own party for making disparaging comments about GOP colleagues, saying lawmakers such as Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) were “putting people in jeopardy.”

The comments, disclosed in newly released audio from The New York Times, show McCarthy frustrated by the tenor of some of those comments in the days after Jan. 6, 2021 — a feeling that appears to have faded as GOP lawmakers continue to disparage the two Republicans who sit on the committee investigating the riot.

“These members calling out other members, that stuff’s got to stop,” McCarthy can be heard saying in a Jan. 10, 2021, recording.









McCarthy said Gaetz was ‘putting people in jeopardy’ with remarks post-Jan. 6


House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) aired frustration with members of his own party for making disparaging comments about GOP colleagues, saying lawmakers such as Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 26, 2022)

printer said:


> *McCarthy said Gaetz was ‘putting people in jeopardy’ with remarks post-Jan. 6*
> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) aired frustration with members of his own party for making disparaging comments about GOP colleagues, saying lawmakers such as Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) were “putting people in jeopardy.”
> 
> The comments, disclosed in newly released audio from The New York Times, show McCarthy frustrated by the tenor of some of those comments in the days after Jan. 6, 2021 — a feeling that appears to have faded as GOP lawmakers continue to disparage the two Republicans who sit on the committee investigating the riot.
> ...


He never wanted this to become common knowledge, but McCarthy is not batshit crazy. He will never be speaker now.


----------



## printer (Apr 27, 2022)

And the hits keep on coming.
*Gaetz lashes out at McCarthy, Scalise after leaked comments*
Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) slammed House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) and House Minority Whip Steve Scalise (R-La.) on Tuesday after The New York Times published a report that featured recorded comments from the two congressmen airing concerns about the Florida Republican’s remarks following the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol.

Gaetz in a statement posted to Twitter called McCarthy and Scalise “weak men.”
“Rep McCarthy and Rep. Scalise held views about President Trump and me that they shared on sniveling calls with Liz Cheney, not us,” Gaetz wrote. “This is the behavior of weak men, not leaders.”









Gaetz lashes out at McCarthy, Scalise after leaked comments


Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) slammed House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) and House Minority Whip Steve Scalise (R-La.) on Tuesday after The New York Times published a report that featured r…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2022)

Marjorie Taylor Greene tells far-right Catholics their church is ruled by Satan


Last Thursday, on the eve of testifying in a lawsuit that seeks to prevent her from running for re-election, Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene, the legendary or notorious Georgia Republican, granted an hourlong interview in her home to an unlikely outlet: the far-right Catholic news organization...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2022)

Glenn Greenwald biases mildly right of center and is rated “mostly accurate”. If he is on target here, this is a very bad development in the biases and practices of some of our pillars of news, in this instance the NYT. 









NYT Painted Matt Gaetz as a Child Sex Trafficker. One Year Later, He Has Not Been Charged.


The Florida Congressman may one day be indicted and convicted. For now, this episode highlights the dangers and abuses of trying a person through media leaks.




greenwald.substack.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2022)

Glen Greenwald is another one of Putins bitches.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Glenn Greenwals biases mildly right of center and is rated “mostly accurate”. If he is on target here, this is a very bad development in the biases and practices of some of our pillars of news, in this instance the NYT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does beg the question, if trump did all that we believe...why isn't he locked up? Mueller was supposed to get him, that flopped...but the SDNY is gonna nail him, oh declined to prosecute...etc.

There is a reasonable argument to be made that dems waiting on someone to prosecute trump isn't a whole lot different than waiting to lock her up.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It does beg the question, if trump did all that we believe...why isn't he locked up? Mueller was supposed to get him, that flopped...but the SDNY is gonna nail him, oh declined to prosecute...etc.
> 
> There is a reasonable argument to be made that dems waiting on someone to prosecute trump isn't a whole lot different than waiting to lock her up.


Yeah, with none of us being “read in” on the facts of the matters, I see that I took all the media teases for more than they are. The Gaetz accusation may have been, if not fabricated, certainly sold.

Regarding that man, he has simply wallowed in high crimes and misdemeanors; his own media presence attests and no journalists have anything exclusive. So while I harbor a strong sentiment that he should be tried for the big one, treason, I must defer to the assigned triers of fact, and be a bit more disciplined with how I digest journalism, both reporting and op-ed. 

On the other hand, nothing as shocking as Alvin Bragg’s exit stage left has come from DOJ. And I’m also wagering on a subpoena from Georgia. So I amuse myself here and a coupla other backwaters and check the news every so often. This could still go like the tale of the tortoise and the hare.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## printer (Apr 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5125098


A bridge too far?


----------



## printer (Apr 27, 2022)

*Tillis calls for investigation of Cawthorn over insider trading allegations *
Sen. Thom Tillis (R-N.C.) Wednesday called for an investigation by the House Ethics Committee into Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) over allegations that Cawthorn violated federal insider trading laws.

“Insider trading by a member of Congress is a serious betrayal of their oath, and Congressman Cawthorn owes North Carolinians an explanation. There needs to be a thorough and bipartisan inquiry into the matter by the House Ethics Committee,” Tillis tweeted on Wednesday.

Tillis is supporting a primary challenger to Cawthorn and has been critical of the first-term congressman in recent weeks. Still, it is unusual for a lawmaker to request an investigation into a member of the same party serving in a different chamber.

Spokespeople for Tillis and Cawthorn did not immediately respond to requests for comment from The Hill. The House Ethics Committee declined to comment when reached by The Hill.

Tillis’s tweet came after The Washington Examiner reported Tuesday, citing multiple watchdog groups, that Cawthorn may have violated insider trading laws over his support for the Let’s Go Brandon cryptocurrency, the digital currency piggybacking off the chant used to mock President Biden.

The news was just the latest in a slew of controversies surrounding Cawthorn.

The first-term lawmaker first drew GOP ire in March for saying that other Republican members of Congress had invited him to orgies and done cocaine in front of him. He was also caught speeding and charged with driving with a revoked license, called Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky a “thug” and tried to bring a loaded gun with him through airport security.

The controversies have sparked a competitive primary to oust him in North Carolina, and Tillis has endorsed state Sen. Chuck Edwards (R) in the race.








Tillis calls for investigation of Cawthorn over insider trading allegations


Sen. Thom Tillis (R-N.C.) Wednesday called for an investigation by the House Ethics Committee into Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) over allegations that Cawthorn violated federal insider trading law…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2022)

printer said:


> A bridge too far?


If she can lift it, abridged too far.


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Tillis calls for investigation of Cawthorn over insider trading allegations *
> Sen. Thom Tillis (R-N.C.) Wednesday called for an investigation by the House Ethics Committee into Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) over allegations that Cawthorn violated federal insider trading laws.
> 
> “Insider trading by a member of Congress is a serious betrayal of their oath, and Congressman Cawthorn owes North Carolinians an explanation. There needs to be a thorough and bipartisan inquiry into the matter by the House Ethics Committee,” Tillis tweeted on Wednesday.
> ...


Matty-boy is in for a hidin’…and what’s left of the old GOP sinks its fangs into a clear and present danger to the party


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Matty-boy is in for a hidin’…and what’s left of the old GOP sinks its fangs into a clear and present danger to the party


Not a good sign when they want to eat their own.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2022)

The Pennsylvania debates were about as creepy as you can get. They all spent the entire time arguing about which one of them loved Stinky more and who Stinky loved the most. They never talked about any issues or political agendas, talk about a cult.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2022)

printer said:


> Not a good sign when they want to eat their own.


I told black people that white people did this especially to their disposable children; one of the many things about minority families I envy- togetherness.


----------



## injinji (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2022)

Bullshit, propaganda, lies and alternate realities change minds too, the naïve, bigoted and weak minded vote, and storm the capitol...


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2022)

injinji said:


>


I told the Trumpers in my building that I saw a Trump 2024 sticker- didn't even need to ask what they thought..between the boos and hisses 'never again' I would say he can't count on the Senior Vote this time around.

Then I asked if they liked their SS check? (the crowd silenced in the Community Room)..I gave them my award winning 60 second elevator pitch..the story of Little Donny and The United States of America's Trust Fund, how he halted SSDI applications and that it took me 4 years and change of President..how he wants to make that Trust Fund his; how he installed a puppet that literally wouldn't leave and had to be escorted out of the SSA building in DC by President Biden..the Google machine will tell you if you wish more info.


----------



## topcat (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2022)

*Ohio Republican lawmaker says pregnancy resulting from rape is an 'opportunity' for the person who was sexually assaulted*








Ohio Republican lawmaker says pregnancy resulting from rape is an 'opportunity' for the person who was sexually assaulted


Ohio's legislature is weighing a "trigger law" that seeks to outlaw abortion should the Supreme Court strike down Roe v. Wade.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2022)

Just Call Trump a Loser


His record is clear. Some nervy Republican challenger should say so.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2022)

The biggest homophobes are always in the closet.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519802680985604096


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The biggest homophobes are always in the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519802680985604096


And are the noisiest..which leads me to believe Senator Joseph McCarthy was Communist himself..because of their guilt they're paranoid which leads them to their over the top behavior.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2022)

They only have one plan and purpose, gaining and holding power so they can profit from screwing the morons who voted for them. The democrats must address the needs of the nation while dealing with the assholes who want to destroy it using fear and bigotry to gain power.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## HGCC (Apr 29, 2022)

I just heard something that reminded me of gop leadership.

"About 12 years ago something happened and workers took ownership of their careers and skills. They stopped being loyal to a company and building a career within one organization so we had to adapt."

That's a weird way to describe everyone getting fired in 2008 and having to figure out how to start over.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> And are the noisiest..which leads me to believe Senator Joseph McCarthy was Communist himself..because of their guilt they're paranoid which leads them to their over the top behavior.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 29, 2022)

Former Idaho lawmaker found guilty of raping intern


BOISE, Idaho (AP) — A former Idaho lawmaker was convicted Friday of raping a 19-year-old legislative intern after a dramatic trial in which the young woman fled the witness stand during testimony, saying “I can’t do this.”




apnews.com


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2022)

*She told her Christian college she was raped. Then she was banned from campus.*

When Mara Louk told an administrator at Visible Music College, where she was a senior, that a male classmate had choked and raped her last November, she expected that school officials would help her file a police report and arrange a safety plan.

Instead, she said in a federal complaint filed with the U.S. Department of Education on Wednesday, administrators at Visible, a Christian college in Memphis, Tennessee, accused her of breaking school rules against premarital sex









She told her Christian college she was raped. Then she was banned from campus.


A new federal complaint says Visible Music College gave a student a choice: admit to breaking the school's ban on premarital sex or be expelled.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2022)

*Let's talk about Madison Cawthorn, a rumor, and North Carolina....*


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *She told her Christian college she was raped. Then she was banned from campus.*
> 
> When Mara Louk told an administrator at Visible Music College, where she was a senior, that a male classmate had choked and raped her last November, she expected that school officials would help her file a police report and arrange a safety plan.
> 
> ...


Girls like beer; Boys like beer.



She did have sex after all...burn the witch!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Girls like beer; Boys like beer.
> 
> View attachment 5126139
> 
> She did have sex after all...burn the witch!


If nothing else, this proves how corrupt the dominionist attitude toward sex (the identifier and the act) is. Damn the lot of them.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If nothing else, this proves how corrupt the dominionist attitude toward sex (the identifier and the act) is. Damn the lot of them.


+ she has to keep the baby if the sinner is pregnant..that will teach her!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 29, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *She told her Christian college she was raped. Then she was banned from campus.*
> 
> When Mara Louk told an administrator at Visible Music College, where she was a senior, that a male classmate had choked and raped her last November, she expected that school officials would help her file a police report and arrange a safety plan.
> 
> ...


charlatans - *all of them

Christians / catholic or whatever 


Although “ Karate Preacher “ would make a great 
Punk band name. *


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

*Meadows’s lawyers: Jan. 6 committee trying to ‘vilify’ him *
Former President Trump’s onetime chief of staff Mark Meadows alleged in a filing Friday that the Jan. 6 House committee is trying to tank his reputation with the public in a fight over his cooperation with the panel’s subpoenas.

“The Select Committee’s true political motivations are demonstrated by accusation, innuendo and speculation included in its filings, which are transparently intended to vilify Mr. Meadows—mostly, if not entirely, on matters that are irrelevant to the issues presented,” Meadows’s lawyers wrote.









Meadows’s lawyers: Jan. 6 committee trying to ‘vilify’ him


Former President Trump’s onetime chief of staff Mark Meadows alleged in a filing Friday that the Jan. 6 House committee is trying to tank his reputation with the public in a fight over his cooperat…




thehill.com





He was the gatekeeper to to the wizard. Just because the curtain is now being drawn back does not change the function of his job. Don't like the heat? Should not have taked the job in the kitchen for a deranged chef.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Meadows’s lawyers: Jan. 6 committee trying to ‘vilify’ him *
> Former President Trump’s onetime chief of staff Mark Meadows alleged in a filing Friday that the Jan. 6 House committee is trying to tank his reputation with the public in a fight over his cooperation with the panel’s subpoenas.
> 
> “The Select Committee’s true political motivations are demonstrated by accusation, innuendo and speculation included in its filings, which are transparently intended to vilify Mr. Meadows—mostly, if not entirely, on matters that are irrelevant to the issues presented,” Meadows’s lawyers wrote.
> ...


how is releasing recordings of the man making statements vilifying him? how is releasing messages he made on social media platforms vilifying him? how is releasing emails he made, received, and replied to vilifying him?...seems like he's doing a right fine job vilifying himself


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

*The Lincoln Project’s Rick Wilson: Gov. DeSantis Is “King of the Culture War” | Amanpour and Company*






Florida has become ground zero for culture wars in America. It’s the home state of Rick Wilson, a Republican strategist and vocal Trump critic, and he sits down with Michel Martin to discuss what this means for the upcoming midterms.


----------



## HGCC (May 2, 2022)

The enemy of my enemy...well I would never consider that bag of garbage a friend, but muh gawd, I sure excited for the fight. Fuck a royal rumble. DeSantis is entering the ring like hulk hogan, trump is Andre the giant, what b-list people will team up to take them down. Girl power hoebert Greene? Matt "I keep getting older but they stay the same age" Gaetz. Trump Jr and Ivanka as the mystery team. Oh boy it's gonna be good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

*See frantic texts Georgia official sent to Meadows during Trump call*






As Donald Trump badgered Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger during a one-hour call to "find" the votes necessary to flip the battleground state to Trump's column after the 2020 election, a Raffensperger aide fired off a plea for help from then-White House chief of staff Mark Meadows.


----------



## printer (May 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *See frantic texts Georgia official sent to Meadows during Trump call*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a serial offender? Trump?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Not a serial offender? Trump?


The verdict or even sentence is not nearly as important as the TV trial in Georgia and the fact that top state republicans and even Mark Meadows could testify against him. Trump's trial is sure to get wall to wall TV coverage and it could happen this summer.


----------



## printer (May 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The verdict or even sentence is not nearly as important as the TV trial in Georgia and the fact that top state republicans and even Mark Meadows could testify against him. Trump's trial is sure to get wall to wall TV coverage and it could happen this summer.


Witch Hunt. It was a perfect call.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Witch Hunt. It was a perfect call.


If Trump were smart, he'd cop a plea deal, but he ain't smart and will fight tooth and nail. If the trail happens before the election it will blow the GOP wide open, these republicans will be refuting the big lie on TV in front of Trump while under oath. There are state, house and senate races in Georgia this fall, but the impact could be national and involve Moscow Mitch and his bunch. We will see, but it is a perfect opportunity to torpedo the GOP before the election by causing an internal blood bath!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

Considering how many of their demographic they killed off with covid bullshit, I'm surprised their ratings never took a hit! I mean dead old people don't watch TV much and the antivaxx message never caught on with the elderly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about Fox news ratings....*


----------



## captainmorgan (May 2, 2022)

South Carolina GOP county chairman arrested for alleged child abuse


The Chairman of York County, South Carolina Republicans was arrested Monday morning and charged with multiple counts for allegedly causing severe bruising by spanking a child's bare bottom. Benjamin “Ben” Ignatowicz, 33, of York County was taken into custody by the South Carolina Law Enforcement...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2022)

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/immigration/2022/05/01/mexico-rail-link-worth-billions-wont-go-through-texas-after-abbott-used-trade-as-political-tool/

i love it when karma doesn't waste any time about manifesting in a meaningful way.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 2, 2022)

She reminds me of the mother in the original movie Carrie, couldn't happen to a more deserving person.










Michele Bachmann — who advised against vaccines — refuses to appear on camera because she’s ‘struggling with covid’


During an appearance on a recent “prayer call,” former Minnesota GOP congresswoman Michele Bachmann said she didn’t want to appear on camera since she was experiencing the ravages of Covid — ironically after she was asked to give her thoughts on what’s happened so far with the “plandemic...




deadstate.org


----------



## HGCC (May 4, 2022)

Wasn't she the lady that had a witch orgy?


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Wasn't she the lady that had a witch orgy?


OK, now I am interested.







Oh darn,


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Wasn't she the lady that had a witch orgy?


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 4, 2022)

Madison Cawthorn just felt it necessary to deny that he’s a drag queen.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 4, 2022)

Video has leaked which purportedly shows Madison Cawthorn having sex with what appears to be his male cousin. Cawthorn thrusts his penis into his cousins face while naked in bed together, making loud moaning noises. We will not be posting the clip at this time.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521993020073254912


----------



## rkymtnman (May 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521993020073254912


sorry mister but that was just a good christian spreading the word...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

*Michael Cohen REACTS to Georgia Trump Grand Jury*





*Elie Honig analyzes focus of Trump grand jury in Georgia*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Michael Cohen REACTS to Georgia Trump Grand Jury*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


while he was actually pretty coherent, how did Michael Cohen get to be an anti trump commentator?..or any kind of commentator? we should be making trump allies, even former ones, persona non grata, not paying them to become talking heads on yourube


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2022)

The video was taken down but if you saw it somebody else was videoing it so there was at least 3 people in the room.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> while he was actually pretty coherent, how did Michael Cohen get to be an anti trump commentator?..or any kind of commentator? we should be making trump allies, even former ones, persona non grata, not paying them to become talking heads on yourube


He has an axe to grind with Donald, the enemy of my enemy is my friend kind of thing. He does seem to have turned over a new leaf and his wife at least was smart enough to make him see the light, she's Ukrainian I think. He knows these people, how they think and how they operate. He is mightily disappointed over NY dropping the case against Trump and was going to testify against him in court. He is one of the few who actually did time, but he lucked out with covid and had house arrest for most of it.

I don't think he was paid for this, he has a book, a podcast and gets paid for some TV appearances I imagine.


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The video was taken down but if you saw it somebody else was videoing it so there was at least 3 people in the room.


If it was posted online, lot's of people made copies of it, of that you can be assured. It will live forever online somewhere.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2022)

Madison Cawthorn May Have a New Ethics Violation to Handle


Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-NC) has been embroiled in scandal after scandal. But this one, while much more traditionally Washington, could still be a problem.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## HGCC (May 5, 2022)

Cawthorn addresses video released by opposition group showing him naked in bed 'being crass' | CNN Politics


An opposition group that is actively campaigning against Rep. Madison Cawthorn has released a video clip appearing to show the North Carolina Republican naked in bed and, as Cawthorn described it, "being crass with a friend" and "acting foolish."




www.cnn.com





It's pretty funny.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

*How the Supreme Court completely changed the midterms*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Cawthorn addresses video released by opposition group showing him naked in bed 'being crass' | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> An opposition group that is actively campaigning against Rep. Madison Cawthorn has released a video clip appearing to show the North Carolina Republican naked in bed and, as Cawthorn described it, "being crass with a friend" and "acting foolish."
> ...


acting foolish was allowing someone to record it....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 5, 2022)

"Nobody has done more for Christianty, for all religions, than me."

Donald J. Trump in a CBN interview this week.





I love this man. He is a microscope into America's heart of darkness.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "Nobody has done more for Christianty, for all religions, than me."
> 
> Donald J. Trump in a CBN interview this week.
> 
> ...


one must study molds, spores, and bacteria before one can know them....not to bad mouth mold, spores, and bacteria


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one must study molds, spores, and bacteria before one can know them....not to bad mouth mold, spores, and bacteria


In this case it is a study in slime molds...


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2022)

FINANCIAL INSANITY: Florida loses nine-figure sum on Russian investments that it refused to divest


The GOP plays Russian roulette with Florida state employees' retirement investments and loses bigly.




occupydemocrats.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522232989941485568


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> FINANCIAL INSANITY: Florida loses nine-figure sum on Russian investments that it refused to divest
> 
> 
> The GOP plays Russian roulette with Florida state employees' retirement investments and loses bigly.
> ...


We don't need no stink'n pensions! In civil war sacrifices must be made to the greater cause. Perhaps Trump investments advised them for a substantial fee.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522232989941485568


Looks like the democrats have an issue that might fire up the base enough to get them off social media and into the streets and voting booths. I know the republicans are acting like the dog that finally caught the car, or at least the rag hanging from the spinning hubcap. They don't seem very eager to crow about it and appear to be ducking the issue, they look worried about it actually.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522232989941485568


hateful black hearted bitch...how the fuck can any woman support the removal of their own rights? does she consider herself the property of her husband?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hateful black hearted bitch...how the fuck can any woman support the removal of their own rights? does she consider herself the property of her husband?


I think female republican candidates are particularly vulnerable on this issue. Trump spawned many grass roots organizations dominated by women for the most part, well, they or their replacements just sprang back to life. This is another issue that will divide the GOP and should peel away some women voters, the federal republicans seem downright worried about it and are avoiding it, so that tells ya something.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2022)

Madison Cawthorn has just made it an entire 24 hours without any new sex tapes, drag queen photos, speeding tickets, license suspensions, airport gun incidents, school board knife incidents, ethics complaints, or lawsuits.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Madison Cawthorn has just made it an entire 24 hours without any new sex tapes, drag queen photos, speeding tickets, license suspensions, airport gun incidents, school board knife incidents, ethics complaints, or lawsuits.


Pist, I think he has enemies among the republicans... How's his primary going?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Madison Cawthorn has just made it an entire 24 hours without any new sex tapes, drag queen photos, speeding tickets, license suspensions, airport gun incidents, school board knife incidents, ethics complaints, or lawsuits.


Looks like the people in his district will have to find another fascist asshole to send to DC to replace him. I would just expect lipstick on the pig from his district after the primary, all it takes is blowing the dog whistle after all and any psycho can do that.


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> acting foolish was allowing someone to record it....


No camera, no down low.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> No camera, no down low.


Madison made some serious enemies in the GOP and those guys are real cut throats. He has a primary soon and the people who voted for the fascist little fuck won't like even the rumor of homosexuality. He can be a NAZI asshole, but not gay!


----------



## captainmorgan (May 6, 2022)

Indiana Republican Accused of Killing His Wife as She Battled Cancer Wins Local Primary from Jail


According to state election officials, it's legal for people charged with a felony to run for local office, but they become ineligible if they are convicted




people.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Indiana Republican Accused of Killing His Wife as She Battled Cancer Wins Local Primary from Jail
> 
> 
> According to state election officials, it's legal for people charged with a felony to run for local office, but they become ineligible if they are convicted
> ...


Being a psycho is a prerequisite for a candidate in the GOP these days, he seems typical to me. Blow the dog whistle loud enough and mere murder should not be an issue, that can be overlooked for the greater cause, so can treason and sedition.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 6, 2022)

Thread by @DempseyTwo on Thread Reader App


@DempseyTwo: On November 1, 1982, (Yes, 1982) a document was filed in a New Jersey court. This document, or at the very least its history, is something we need to be aware of. It was a...




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 6, 2022)

GOP Sen. Mike Braun of Indiana says the Supreme Court should have allowed individual states to BAN interracial marriage if they wished.


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> GOP Sen. Mike Braun of Indiana says the Supreme Court should have allowed individual states to BAN interracial marriage if they wished.


This is why states’ rights need to be addressed along with the electoral college. If we win big enough in November, we should also do something about diluting the fascists in Scotus.


----------



## HGCC (May 6, 2022)

They really keep doubling down, damn. Can't even make pessimistic mean jokes.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 6, 2022)

Texas Bar Association announces that it is suing Texas Trumper Attorney General Ken Paxton for trying to help Trump steal Biden’s win by petitioning the U.S. Supreme Court to overturn the election. If they win, Paxton may be disbarred.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 7, 2022)

The GOP always lie cheat and steal.










'Massive forgery scheme’ claims rock Michigan elections, governor’s race | Bridge Michigan


GOP governor hopeful James Craig and other Michigan candidates face accusations they paid for fake signatures collected by a fraud ring. The claims could jeopardize their candidacies.




www.bridgemi.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 7, 2022)

Tip of the iceberg.










‘Fraud or crook stuff’: Republican leader caught in voting scandal after local newspaper investigation


The chairman of the Republican Registration Coalition PAC is at the center of a new voting scandal after an investigation by The Philadelphia Inquirer.The newspaper found that more than three Dozen Republican voters requested mail ballots be delivered to the same P.O. Box."Many of those voters...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> GOP Sen. Mike Braun of Indiana says the Supreme Court should have allowed individual states to BAN interracial marriage if they wished.


Make the brown paper bag test great again.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2022)

https://www.politico.com/news/2022/05/06/capitol-house-staff-mistreatment-spartz-00030498

even when republicans aren't actively breaking the laws they were sworn to uphold, they're just fucking douche bags...


----------



## captainmorgan (May 7, 2022)

"Meghan McCain’s new book, “Bad Republican: A Memoir”, flops big time. Only 244 copies have sold since it was released on April 26. Let that sink in- 244 copies."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> "Meghan McCain’s new book, “Bad Republican: A Memoir”, flops big time. Only 244 copies have sold since it was released on April 26. Let that sink in- 244 copies."


No need to ban or burn that one, though they will probably be burned in an incinerator or buried in a land fill... I imagine the ghost writer was already paid.


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No need to ban or burn that one, though they will probably be burned in an incinerator or buried in a land fill... I imagine the ghost writer was already paid.


After reading the aimless maunderings of one of her rebuttals, I sort of get it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> "Meghan McCain’s new book, “Bad Republican: A Memoir”, flops big time. Only 244 copies have sold since it was released on April 26. Let that sink in- 244 copies."


That’s crazy. I can’t believe she has that many friends.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s crazy. I can’t believe she has that many friends.


It was bought by her enemies in an effort to find ammunition. No problem Florida will buy them as school text books, unless they use one of Trump's books. Donald Trump's history of America would be a real quick read, it might not rival Gibbon, but it will be an easy test to pass!.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s crazy. I can’t believe she has that many friends.


Her agent probably bought them to give away.


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

*GOP Senators Call for Parental TV Blockers Involving LGBTQ Shows, Characters*
A group of Senate Republicans called on the TV Parental Guidelines Monitoring Board to create TV blockers for parents, affording them the option to shield children from LGBTQ shows, characters, and other situations.

The television monitoring board assists parents in identifying programming with violent or sexual content, and now Republican lawmakers would also like to establish alerts for "sexual orientation and gender identity content on children's TV shows."

In a letter to Charles Rivkin, chairman of the TV Parental Guidelines Monitoring Board, co-signatory Sen. Roger Marshall, R-Kan., cited three shows to the Kansas City Star that are potential causes for concern: the Netflix program "She-Ra and the Princess Power," and Nickelodeon's "Danger Force" and "The Loud House." 









Tennessee Gov. Lee Signs Law Restricting Abortion Pill Mail Delivery


Tennessee's Republican Gov. Bill Lee signed legislation Thursday making it a crime for people to get abortion pills through the mail. "A qualified physician providing an abortion-inducing drug must examine the patient in-person and, prior to providing an abortion-inducing ...




www.newsmax.com





Forbidden fruit. Once the kids get old enough to figure out how to get around the parental controls...


----------



## captainmorgan (May 7, 2022)

Arizona GOP Senate candidate calls for condoms to be banned in all states


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Arizona GOP Senate candidate calls for condoms to be banned in all states


Trump, quick, endorse the fool. Mind you,

"Gardner has backed over-the-counter access to contraceptives this year."

"Gardner says he has no plans to ban contraceptives, which the ad states."








Pro-Choice Group's Ad Claims GOP Senator Candidate Will Make It Impossible To Get Condoms


<b>"Sweet pea, Cory denies science."</b>




www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 7, 2022)

I’m seeing a scary resemblance to the Republic of Gilead.


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m seeing a scary resemblance to the Republic of Gilead.


Not having read the book, I looked it up. Yup.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Arizona GOP Senate candidate calls for condoms to be banned in all states


they might change their minds when they remember that there are these things called s.t.d.s...or they might not, maybe they think all the wicked fornicators must die...wonder how long it will be before their kids get an std, maybe aids....but they'll just send them away to some camp to die while being bombarded with abstinence propaganda.
welcome to 1945...if the nazis had won


----------



## captainmorgan (May 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they might change their minds when they remember that there are these things called s.t.d.s...or they might not, maybe they think all the wicked fornicators must die...wonder how long it will be before their kids get an std, maybe aids....but they'll just send them away to some camp to die while being bombarded with abstinence propaganda.
> welcome to 1945...if the nazis had won



The GOP will just make STD's illegal punishable with prison, problem solved according to them.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 8, 2022)

Beto is drawing big crowds in Texas, I wouldn't be surprised if the GOP try to kill him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Beto is drawing big crowds in Texas, I wouldn't be surprised if the GOP try to kill him.


Just like Putin...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Beto is drawing big crowds in Texas, I wouldn't be surprised if the GOP try to kill him.


If the GOP lost it all in Texas, there would be civil war in the place, after all the cheating they did and will do, to lose is not in the cards for them. They are only 9 seats short in the house right now. East Texas would succeed under president Louie Gohmert and the Alamo would be refought.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

*See Fareed Zakaria’s warning for the US as abortion fight rages*


----------



## captainmorgan (May 8, 2022)

They are preparing to steal the next election.










Republicans In Michigan Have Replaced Election Officials Who Certified Biden's Win : Consider This from NPR


Bipartisan members who serve on state and county boards of canvassers in Michigan have an important job: certifying the results of elections, making them official. In 2020, Former President Trump and his allies urged them not to certify as part of his campaign to undermine and overturn the...




www.npr.org


----------



## captainmorgan (May 8, 2022)

Another GOP nut job calls for Fouci's murder.


----------



## doublejj (May 9, 2022)

*Alabama’s ban on medical treatments for transgender minors starts today*

A new Alabama law banning certain medical treatments for minors with gender dysphoria takes effect today unless a federal judge grants a request to put a temporary hold on it while a lawsuit is pending. 








Alabama's ban on medical treatments for transgender minors starts today


The law is the first in the country to actually take effect, after a judge blocked a similar law in Arkansas last year.




www.al.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523144729596416000


----------



## doublejj (May 9, 2022)

*Texas Soldiers Are Unionizing After Facing Attacks by a Right-Wing Governor*








Texas Soldiers Are Unionizing After Facing Attacks by a Right-Wing Governor


In Texas, National Guard members faced painful cuts and absurd assignments by Republican governor Greg Abbott. So they did what many exploited workers before them have done: they organized a union.




jacobinmag.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Texas Soldiers Are Unionizing After Facing Attacks by a Right-Wing Governor*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He will make it illegal, but most of the morons in the guard will still vote republican and fuck themselves none the less. Though there are many minority veterans these days, which is why the republicans lost respect for them and want to fuck them. The US military has been a socially progressive organization for a long time, way ahead of the public on such matters. Why they do this is to be found in Ukraine by the careful observer and it's one of the many emerging cultural differences between them and the Russians. The lessons learned in Ukraine about morale just reinforce this military philosophy of initiative and communal effort of modern combined arms. They have LGBTQ units and they fight well apparently, segregated for now, societies only move so fast, but fighting for your country is fighting for your rights and liberal democracies always trend towards more inclusivity and justice over the generations.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2022)

https://thehill.com/news/3482067-desantis-signs-bill-establishing-victims-of-communism-day/
shameless grandstanding, attention grabbing bullshit...i keep losing what tiny bit of respect i had for Floridiots to begin with, they need to lose this insane fucker


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


>


Hey, triggering the libs and getting the brown folks is more important than eating. When you are at civil war sacrifices have to be made and people must throw themselves under the tanks, cause they is take'n over! People in a war of survival (even an imaginary one) will tolerate hardship and misery, for the greater "cause". Make no mistake, anybody who votes for republicans at any level, is at cold civil war with America, it's constitution and the founding ethos of the nation. They are not an alternative to the democrats, they are the enemies of America and already tried to sell your ass to the Russians for power.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey, triggering the libs and getting the brown folks is more important than eating. When you are at civil war sacrifices have to be made and people must throw themselves under the tanks, cause they is take'n over! People in a war of survival (even an imaginary one) will tolerate hardship and misery, for the greater "cause". Make no mistake, anybody who votes for republicans at any level, is at cold civil war with America, it's constitution and the founding ethos of the nation. They are not an alternative to the democrats, they are the enemies of America and already tried to sell your ass to the Russians for power.


Abbot is just an idiot....prolly one of the worst governors for Texas to ever have.....Texas and Mexico have always had good relations cause of our simple ties and history...this idiot is trying to undermine all that. I sure hope Beto kicks his butt.....and don't get me started on Paxton that kiss ass....he needs to be voted out too, the the feds will get his ass......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Abbot is just an idiot....prolly one of the worst governors for Texas to ever have.....Texas and Mexico have always had good relations cause of our simple ties and history...this idiot is trying to undermine all that. I sure hope Beto kicks his butt.....and don't get me started on Paxton that kiss ass....he needs to be voted out too, the the feds will get his ass......


The hate or foxnews brain washing must be strong deep in the heart of Texas, cause Abbot is up it's ass trying to cling to power. This is the result of bullshit culture wars, pitting urban against rural and them against anybody with a brain or heart, it builds on existing bigotry and uses hate radio and wingnut TV to spread it's talking points, enrages to engage. Listen to enough of it and it will warp most morons small minds with news and views spun out of all recognition. You see them using the same phrases and repeat the same themes the day after they are downloaded into their brains, repeat a lie enough and it becomes real, or seems to.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2022)

Apparently the zombie apocalypse will be activated by Tmobile and Pfizer lol.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523430711935471616


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Apparently the zombie apocalypse will be activated by Tmobile and Pfizer lol.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523430711935471616


It's even worse, it will turn them into liberals! When they activate skynet the vaxxed Trumpers will freeze up, as the new firmware is downloaded from their cellphones right into the micro chips swarming through their blood. These will then proceed to alter their brain structure according to a program designed by George Soros and Bill Gates. All the vaxxer liberals will turn into super liberals with supernatural powers and Satan will control those!

How am I doing so far, crazy enough or crazier?


----------



## printer (May 10, 2022)

*Hawley introducing measure to strip Disney of copyright protections*
Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) introduced legislation on Tuesday that would strip “woke corporations like Disney” of special protections enabling companies to hold copyright material for decades.

The Copyright Clause Restoration Act would limit copyrighted material to 56 years and apply the new rule retroactively, meaning Disney and other companies could immediately lose some copyright protections if the law were passed.

The measure is the latest Republican attack on Disney, which last month was stripped of its self-governing status at its amusement park in Orlando, Fla., after Gov. Ron DeSantis took issue with the media company for speaking out against the state’s “Don’t Say Gay” law, which prohibits the discussion of sexual orientation and gender identity from kindergarten through third grade.









Hawley introducing measure to strip Disney of copyright protections


Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) introduced legislation on Tuesday that would strip “woke corporations like Disney” of special protections enabling companies to hold copyright material for deca…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *Hawley introducing measure to strip Disney of copyright protections*
> Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) introduced legislation on Tuesday that would strip “woke corporations like Disney” of special protections enabling companies to hold copyright material for decades.
> 
> The Copyright Clause Restoration Act would limit copyrighted material to 56 years and apply the new rule retroactively, meaning Disney and other companies could immediately lose some copyright protections if the law were passed.
> ...


so the republican can't go after anyone tougher than mickey mouse...i guess they belong to different masters...we should look into who their biggest campaign contributors were, and see what kind of "special privileges" they are enjoying, and how we could maybe "open up a new era of creativity and innovation" for them...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *Hawley introducing measure to strip Disney of copyright protections*
> Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) introduced legislation on Tuesday that would strip “woke corporations like Disney” of special protections enabling companies to hold copyright material for decades.
> 
> The Copyright Clause Restoration Act would limit copyrighted material to 56 years and apply the new rule retroactively, meaning Disney and other companies could immediately lose some copyright protections if the law were passed.
> ...


Going after Micky Mouse is not really a vote getter, Disney is like mom and apple pie for their older base. 

I have no issue with limiting copyright though, as long as it applies to all equally. Patents last for just 16 years even for something earth changing and 20 for a pretty design. The people who came up with copyrights in the first place were British authors many were MPs and some were Prime Ministers, worrying about Americans ripping them off. It got extended multiple times by lobbying corporations to the point of being ridiculous.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

I think the republicans are over reaching with abortion, trying to pander to evangelicals, but they are only a slice of the electorate these days. They are forcing increasingly radical laws during state primary season after the abortion SCOTUS bullshit. The federal Republicans are mostly silent, though Mitch was forced to throw them some red meat to get his senate candidates through primaries. Make no mistake, they see this as a bad situation that the radical red states are making worse. It will affect business and investment in those states for sure as companies and even the US military will move staff out and lay off locals at bases, moving operations elsewhere. Young women won't attend colleges in these places either and like Russia there will be an exodus of brains in general. This is a problem, cause the people in many of these places are already stupid as stumps.


----------



## printer (May 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think the republicans are over reaching with abortion, trying to pander to evangelicals, but they are only a slice of the electorate these days. They are forcing increasingly radical laws during state primary season after the abortion SCOTUS bullshit. The federal Republicans are mostly silent, though Mitch was forced to throw them some red meat to get his senate candidates through primaries. Make no mistake, they see this as a bad situation that the radical red states are making worse. It will affect business and investment in those states for sure as companies and even the US military will move staff out and lay off locals at bases, moving operations elsewhere. Young women won't attend colleges in these places either and like Russia there will be an exodus of brains in general. This is a problem, cause the people in many of these places are already stupid as stumps.


It is a big seller with them as it was one of the things the democrats held sacred.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2022)

Louisiana GOP official arrested again after witnesses say he held 4-year-old upside down and whipped him


According to a report from NOLA.com, a Louisiana Republican official who also serves as a pastor has stepped down from his position as a headmaster at a Christian school after being arrested for a second time for physically abusing a 4-year-old child.Just one month ago, Pastor John Raymond was...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2022)

Republican arrested on domestic violence charges after allegedly flying into a rage over wife's diary


New Hampshire Deputy Insurance Commissioner D.J. Bettencourt has been placed on leave from his position after he was arrested this Friday on domestic violence charges, NH Journal reports. Bettencourt, 38, allegedly grabbed his wife during an altercation at the couple’s Salem home. He was charged...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## printer (May 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Louisiana GOP official arrested again after witnesses say he held 4-year-old upside down and whipped him
> 
> 
> According to a report from NOLA.com, a Louisiana Republican official who also serves as a pastor has stepped down from his position as a headmaster at a Christian school after being arrested for a second time for physically abusing a 4-year-old child.Just one month ago, Pastor John Raymond was...
> ...





captainmorgan said:


> Republican arrested on domestic violence charges after allegedly flying into a rage over wife's diary
> 
> 
> New Hampshire Deputy Insurance Commissioner D.J. Bettencourt has been placed on leave from his position after he was arrested this Friday on domestic violence charges, NH Journal reports. Bettencourt, 38, allegedly grabbed his wife during an altercation at the couple’s Salem home. He was charged...
> ...


"See! Society has to change back to where the man is the head of the household, the bible told me so."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

*Donald Trump Should Be Indicted Says Laurence Tribe*


----------



## captainmorgan (May 11, 2022)

Trump re-election bribery scandal results in criminal referral for former cabinet secretary


Leaders on the House National Resources Committee on Wednesday official referred former Interior Secretary David Bernhardt to the U.S. Department of Justice for criminal prosecution.The criminal referral was sent by the committee's chairman, Rep. Raúl M. Grijalva (D-AZ), and the chairwoman of...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump re-election bribery scandal results in criminal referral for former cabinet secretary
> 
> 
> Leaders on the House National Resources Committee on Wednesday official referred former Interior Secretary David Bernhardt to the U.S. Department of Justice for criminal prosecution.The criminal referral was sent by the committee's chairman, Rep. Raúl M. Grijalva (D-AZ), and the chairwoman of...
> ...


I'm not sure what republicans are: criminals, traitors, perverts or terrorists, at best the political arm of a fascist movement?


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm not sure what republicans are: criminals, traitors, perverts or terrorists, at best the political arm of a fascist movement?


I’m going with


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

I like this guy and he makes sense, let's hope the GOP over reached and might lose in the midterms, unless the women of America are insane and have no influence over their men. Just how fucking bigoted and fear driven are white American women? Will they cut their own throats over bullshit and culture wars and become handmaidens in a theocratic fascist white nationalist state? Will Trump rule America from Mar Logo with the republican congress under his control, insisting on monthly impeachments of Biden and Harris over nothing? Have Merrick Garland living on the congressional hot seat as they constantly demand his resignation?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Texas Paul REACTS to GOP Criminalizing Contraception Next*


----------



## Dorian2 (May 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Going after Micky Mouse is not really a vote getter, Disney is like mom and apple pie for their older base.
> 
> I have no issue with limiting copyright though, as long as it applies to all equally. Patents last for just 16 years even for something earth changing and 20 for a pretty design. The people who came up with copyrights in the first place were British authors many were MPs and some were Prime Ministers, worrying about Americans ripping them off. It got extended multiple times by lobbying corporations to the point of being ridiculous.


Only problem with that is there's a trickle down effect to more "working class" artists. It's a huge can of worms.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524521909391699971


----------



## captainmorgan (May 12, 2022)

Tip of the iceberg.










GOP staffers fired after possible ‘ballot harvesting’ operation found in Pa.


The Philadelphia Inquirer found that dozens of Republican mail ballots for the May 17 primary were being diverted to a P.O. Box registered to the Republican Registration Coalition instead of to the people registered.




www.pennlive.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 12, 2022)

Judge greenlights lawsuit against Colorado Pro-Trump group accused of sending armed vigilantes door-to-door


On Wednesday, Newsweek reported that a federal judge is allowing a lawsuit from three Colorado voting rights organizations to proceed against another group, alleging it violated the post-Civil War Ku Klux Klan Act by engaging in organized intimidation of voters."U.S. District Judge Philip A...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 12, 2022)

Another bad sign for November,not sure what kind of fuckery their up to but I know it's no good.










Florida’s secretary of state to resign ahead of upcoming elections


Laurel Lee submitted her resignation to Gov. Ron DeSantis Thursday, according to the governor’s spokesperson.




www.clickorlando.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/marjorie-taylor-greene-baby-formula-immigration_n_627d4f7ce4b016d742f8c7e2

so, we should just let infants in custody with their parents die, because there is a shortage of baby formula, probably caused by price gouging from distributors...
it must be nice to live in a reality where you believe anyone from another country is an animal and has no rights at all, i bet it simplifies things enormously...of course, the republicans can't understand anything more complicated than lying and stealing...and fascism, and voter suppression, and white supremacy....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/05/13/tech/texas-hb20-social-media-law/index.html

so now all the good little nazis and fascist in Texas can feel free to vomit all the hate they want to....
i'm not sure it is possible, but if it is, all the social media platforms should just cut texas off. fuck them, let them all get on truth social with fucktard trump.
i wonder how binding the eula is you digitally sign when you get on any of them the first time? just kick everyone off, and make them sign a new eula that protects them from prosecution and lawsuits if they want back on.
if texas politicians are feeling smug, lets see how smug they feel when every citizen in texas is insanely pissed because they cant get on face book, they can't tweet, they can't post to reddit or tik-tok....


----------



## captainmorgan (May 13, 2022)

WATCH: Ted Cruz Caught on Camera Mocking Republicans Who Suck Up to Trump


Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) of all people was Caught on Camera Mocking Republicans Who Suck Up to Trump. Campaigning for David McCormick for U.S. Senate in Pennsylvania, Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) Mocked Republicans Who Suck Up




www.politicsvideochannel.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> WATCH: Ted Cruz Caught on Camera Mocking Republicans Who Suck Up to Trump
> 
> 
> Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) of all people was Caught on Camera Mocking Republicans Who Suck Up to Trump. Campaigning for David McCormick for U.S. Senate in Pennsylvania, Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) Mocked Republicans Who Suck Up
> ...


excellent...the party splits, and they laugh about it.
the "freedom caucus" hates anti trump republicans, anti trump republicans hate them. they back different candidates, which will lead to sub optimal republican primary winners, who will have to face well funded democrats in 24. 
covid is far from over, and it's still taking a much higher toll on red states than in blue states.
trump is still teasing about running in 24, there is no way mcconnel will support him, no matter what he says in interviews.
the republicans are busy alienating LGBTQ people, people with non binary children, women who aren't religious zealots, and every minority in the country....
the polls say one thing...i say another, lets see who is right after the elections


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> excellent...the party splits, and they laugh about it.
> the "freedom caucus" hates anti trump republicans, anti trump republicans hate them. they back different candidates, which will lead to sub optimal republican primary winners, who will have to face well funded democrats in 24.
> covid is far from over, and it's still taking a much higher toll on red states than in blue states.
> trump is still teasing about running in 24, there is no way mcconnel will support him, no matter what he says in interviews.
> ...


The election is six months away, a lifetime the way events move these days, the anti abortion and other bullshit has yet to sink in the women are in shock, but then the ruling comes down they will be primed! The republicans are stabbing each other in the back and cutting throats while Donald conducts this vengeance tour promoting lunatics and psychos. Internal division among them might make the biggest difference, facts don't. Then there is J6, the public hearings, testimony, leaks and report. Garland had better be ready to act and have his ducks lined up cause a lot of fucking people will want blood over this shit. Then Trump's trouble with classified documents, that is cut and dried and everybody else without exception gets speedy justice on that shit. Then there is Georgia and God knows what will happen there and when, but if it is before the election it will be a sight to behold and a 3 ring circus whenever it happens.

Remember that Ukrainian intelligence general and his prediction of a fall turning point and an end by the end of the year? A victory over Russia would be a nice bonus too and I think Ukraine would prefer a sane democratic government to an insane republican one. No one wants a fucking maniac at their back in a fight, NATO doesn't either, but almost half of America might think electing traitors, who sold ya out to the Russians already, is a great idea. As long as it triggers the libs anything goes, remember these idiots cut their own throats regularly.


----------



## HGCC (May 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> WATCH: Ted Cruz Caught on Camera Mocking Republicans Who Suck Up to Trump
> 
> 
> Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) of all people was Caught on Camera Mocking Republicans Who Suck Up to Trump. Campaigning for David McCormick for U.S. Senate in Pennsylvania, Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) Mocked Republicans Who Suck Up
> ...


Ted...Tedrick...you fucking bitch. He called your wife ugly and accused your dad of murder, then you sucked his dick. I can't think of anyone else other than Chris Christie that trump made look like more of a pussy in public. Maybe Lindsay Graham, bet his jowls jiggle as he asks for another.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525275885397544960


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 15, 2022)

If private companies were freed from government regulations and allowed the _freedom _to police themselves, there wouldnt be a shortage of baby formula.
Joe Biden Wants White Babies to Starve and Allow Brown Babies to Vote!


----------



## printer (May 15, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> If private companies were freed from government regulations and allowed the _freedom _to police themselves, there wouldnt be a shortage of baby formula.
> Joe Biden Wants White Babies to Starve and Allow Brown Babies to Vote!


There is a melamine shortage in the US?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> If private companies were freed from government regulations and allowed the _freedom _to police themselves, there wouldnt be a shortage of baby formula.
> Joe Biden Wants White Babies to Starve and Allow Brown Babies to Vote!


Ya gotta stop reading that shit, it will warp yer mind.

More of the "they is taken over" narrative. Yep how can democrats both molest children and kill them too! The rhetoric of annihilation, they want to kill and harm your children! However it is they who kill and harm children the most, Goebbels said, "Accuse them of what you yourself are guilty of" and it applies to malfeasance, murder and politics, for those at "total war", another quote from the psycho. Trump was at total war with the world, him against reality, his followers are up against reality too and know they must cheat to win and remain in existence politically. They've gone completely tribal because it's an existential fight they are losing, so they are resorting to "asymmetrical political warfare", they can't win by conventional means. They know they must rig the system, suppress the vote and elect fanatics to oversee elections and even install them in the courts, it's called fascism for short.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya gotta stop reading that shit, it will warp yer mind.
> 
> More of the "they is taken over" narrative. Yep how can democrats both molest children and kill them too! The rhetoric of annihilation, they want to kill and harm your children! However it is they who kill and harm children the most, Goebbels said, "Accuse them of what you yourself are guilty of" and it applies to malfeasance, murder and politics, for those at "total war", another quote from the psycho. Trump was at total war with the world, him against reality, his followers are up against reality too and know they must cheat to win and remain in existence politically. They've gone completely tribal because it's an existential fight they are losing, so they are resorting to "asymmetrical political warfare", they can't win by conventional means. They know they must rig the system, suppress the vote and elect fanatics to oversee elections and even install them in the courts, it's called fascism for short.


"_Mom threw me out till I get some pants that fit...
she just won't approve of my strange kinda wit...





_
I'm not sure you understand my sarcasm.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "_Mom threw me out till I get some pants that fit...
> she just won't approve of my strange kinda wit...
> 
> 
> ...


I do, but it is for a rarified audience, plain speaking is required to introduce new concepts, more than we read these posts. To be frank Baldrick, there are some simple minded assholes who come here, who might pick up a clue and expand their perspective a bit. They might think a bit more if they realized the forces that were driving them and pushing their buttons and it must be explained in many ways, including with sarcasm, wit and ridicule, as well as reason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "_Mom threw me out till I get some pants that fit...
> she just won't approve of my strange kinda wit...
> 
> 
> ...


If empathy and reason doesn't work, there's always a baseball bat...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "_Mom threw me out till I get some pants that fit...
> she just won't approve of my strange kinda wit...
> 
> 
> ...


Youth used to be so optimistic and forward looking, even yer modern rapper wants bling and cash...

_My daddy he disowned me cause I wear my sister's clothes..._


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2022)

printer said:


> There is a melamine shortage in the US?


https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=melamine


https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=melanin

close...but not quite the same


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=melamine
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=melanin
> ...


They used it in baby formula in China that killed infants a few years back, made plastic plates from it etc! I think company executives were executed over it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=melamine
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=melanin
> ...











China executes two for tainted milk scandal


Official news agency says death sentences carried out on pair who added industrial chemical to infant formula




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2022)

https://www.rawstory.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-unintelligent/

wow...just fucking wow...one of the stupidest people to ever serve in congress is too stupid to realize her own argument is all the proof required to show that she is one of the stupidest people to ever serve in congress...sometimes circular logic actually works.
if her parents weren't rich, she would be working at a fast food restaurant....
https://www.ajc.com/politics/national-politics/businesswoman-image-key-to-greenes-rise/5RX3LQEGUJFI5P6N6EQWZCA5T4/


----------



## injinji (May 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/marjorie-taylor-greene-baby-formula-immigration_n_627d4f7ce4b016d742f8c7e2
> 
> . . . . . . .because there is a shortage of baby formula, probably caused by price gouging from distributors... . . . . . .


What caused the shortage was a safety recall on a company that controls over half of the market. Maybe take a regulatory look at that in the future.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 16, 2022)

It's not racist if you don't actually refer to the color of their skin.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They used it in baby formula in China that killed infants a few years back, made plastic plates from it etc! I think company executives were executed over it.


Instead of destroying the tainted formula, much of it just got warehoused. It showed up on the market again about a year ago.

#justgoodbusiness


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

The need to rename the republican party to the scumbag party, to better reflect it's true nature. It's been my experience that scumbags tend to vote for scumbags and propaganda can create more of them, leaders can lead up or leaders can lead down. Look at Trump and look at Putin and who falls for their bullshit and why, every society has malicious, greedy, hate driven assholes and the weak minded they victimize and convince to fuck themselves for some bullshit greater cause.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump tells voters to give Cawthorn a 'second chance.' See why these voters will*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Instead of destroying the tainted formula, much of it just got warehoused. It showed up on the market again about a year ago.
> 
> #justgoodbusiness


Exported to Russia for a discount...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 17, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/05/16/politics/florida-disney-special-district-ron-desantis/index.html

desantis keeps saying that "Disney will have to pay it's fair share of taxes now."....
https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/2022/apr/27/facebook-posts/walt-disney-world-was-not-tax-exempt-florida-contr/

they paid 780 million in taxes in 2021...just how the fuck much is a "fair share" ?
between the three parks in Orlando, the made about 17 billion. 780 million is 4.5%...
publix paid 2.8%...https://csimarket.com/stocks/singleProfitabilityRatios.php?code=PUSH&itx

so i guess Disney's fair share is twice what Publix's fair share is?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2022)

*Madison Cawthorn loses his seat in Congress*


----------



## rkymtnman (May 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> *Madison Cawthorn loses his seat in Congress*


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522016670507749377


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522016670507749377


look in the happy thread, two days ago...catch up


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2022)

"In this North Carolina town, it was a Sunday tradition: a little snake-handling, pulled pork with vinegar (not mustard) sauce, then everyone gathers round the old big screen to watch a Congressman hump the face of a friend. But now, the woke mob has taken all that away."


----------



## printer (May 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> "In this North Carolina town, it was a Sunday tradition: a little snake-handling, pulled pork with vinegar (not mustard) sauce, then everyone gathers round the old big screen to watch a Congressman hump the face of a friend. But now, the woke mob has taken all that away."


Don't know a good thing when they have it.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2022)

“the woke mob”, sigh at the usual GQP calumnies


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2022)




----------



## topcat (May 18, 2022)

Next...
Madison Cawthorn foes who targeted him with a damaging nude video say Lauren Boebert is next on their hit list (yahoo.com)


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2022)

topcat said:


> Next...
> Madison Cawthorn foes who targeted him with a damaging nude video say Lauren Boebert is next on their hit list (yahoo.com)



I believe Lauren has made a living from the worlds oldest profession in her youth.


----------



## topcat (May 18, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (May 18, 2022)

Sounds about right.









GOP candidate for Colorado governor says eliminate one-person, one-vote system


Under Greg Lopez’s proposal, the 2018 gubernatorial race would have been a runaway win for Republicans, who lost the actual race by double-digits.




www.9news.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking cocksuckers want to use the fucked up system they can game instead of following the will of the people...because it's the only way the filthy fucking cheaters can win....fuck the electoral college, it needs to go the fuck out the window too...one person, one vote, they all count, and that's who gets elected.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2022)

Orban tells right-wing CPAC allies to recruit 'troops' to 'reconquer' American institutions


On Thursday, according to U.S. News & World Report, far-right Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban told the Conservative Political Action Conference in Budapest that liberals are threatening Western civilization and the right must unite to defeat them, in a speech loaded with anti-democratic...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2022)

Republican nominee for Pennsylvania, Doug Mastriano: “I get to appoint the secretary of the state, who’s delegated to…making corrections to elections, the voting logs & everything. I could decertify every machine in the state with a stroke of a pen…”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2022)

i've wondered about this for a while, no fucking way is cruz a populist, or desantis, or mcconnell, they're fucking fascists and sellouts
https://www.rawstory.com/fascist-vs-populist/


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2022)

The group responsible for sharing that explicit video of Madison Cawthorn face-humping his cousin is now turning its sights towards Lauren Boebert. “I think we’re gonna go after Lauren Boebert in a similar way.” The group says it obtained “interesting information” about her.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've wondered about this for a while, no fucking way is cruz a populist, or desantis, or mcconnell, they're fucking fascists and sellouts
> https://www.rawstory.com/fascist-vs-populist/


Populism is fascism’s provisional wing.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I believe Lauren has made a living from the worlds oldest profession in her youth.


She was a farmer?


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> She was a farmer?


a hunter, perhaps?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2022)

Snake charmer.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Snake charmer.


If I remember, the snake did the charming.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Populism is fascism’s provisional wing.


no it's not...that's how people are interpreting it. they are two totally different things. i would expect you of all people to demand precise definitions...just because they're calling democrats left doesn't change the fact that most of them are centrist, or the fact that calling republicans conservative is about as accurate as calling a sliced carotid a paper cut....


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no it's not...that's how people are interpreting it. they are two totally different things. i would expect you of all people to demand precise definitions...just because they're calling democrats left doesn't change the fact that most of them are centrist, or the fact that calling republicans conservative is about as accurate as calling a sliced carotid a paper cut....


I recline corrected. However recently in the States I have noticed a convergence. I could be wrong.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I recline corrected. However recently in the States I have noticed a convergence. I could be wrong.


It appears to go hand in tiny hand to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

*'We're A Laughing Stock': Georgia Voters Weigh In On State Of U.S. Ahead Of Midterms*


----------



## printer (May 19, 2022)

*Cawthorn says ‘it’s time for the rise of the new right’ after primary loss*
Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.), who lost his primary race to state Sen. Chuck Edwards (R-N.C.) earlier this week, said in an Instagram post on Thursday that “it’s time for the rise of the new right.”

“It’s time for the rise of the new right, it’s time for Dark MAGA to truly take command. We have an enemy to defeat, but we will never be able to defeat them until we defeat the cowardly and weak members of our own party. Their days are numbered. We are coming,” he wrote. It was unclear which enemy he was referring to.

His post also included a list of names of people and groups he said had come to his defense “when it was not politically profitable,” which included Fox News host Tucker Carlson, Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.), former President Trump, the NRA, Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) and Rep. Paul Gosar (R-Ariz.), among others.









Cawthorn says ‘it’s time for the rise of the new right’ after primary loss


Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.), who lost his primary race to state Sen. Chuck Edwards (R-N.C.) earlier this week, said in an Instagram post on Thursday that “it’s time for the rise of the new right…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Cawthorn says ‘it’s time for the rise of the new right’ after primary loss*
> Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.), who lost his primary race to state Sen. Chuck Edwards (R-N.C.) earlier this week, said in an Instagram post on Thursday that “it’s time for the rise of the new right.”
> 
> “It’s time for the rise of the new right, it’s time for Dark MAGA to truly take command. We have an enemy to defeat, but we will never be able to defeat them until we defeat the cowardly and weak members of our own party. Their days are numbered. We are coming,” he wrote. It was unclear which enemy he was referring to.
> ...


the dead speak....
they should fill his mouth with salt and sew his lips shut, that's what they do to keep a zombie in the grave in the Caribbean.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Cawthorn says ‘it’s time for the rise of the new right’ after primary loss*
> Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.), who lost his primary race to state Sen. Chuck Edwards (R-N.C.) earlier this week, said in an Instagram post on Thursday that “it’s time for the rise of the new right.”
> 
> “It’s time for the rise of the new right, it’s time for Dark MAGA to truly take command. We have an enemy to defeat, but we will never be able to defeat them until we defeat the cowardly and weak members of our own party. Their days are numbered. We are coming,” he wrote. It was unclear which enemy he was referring to.
> ...


I'm surprised he conceded defeat and like Trump would claim it was rigged. It wasn't being a fascist psycho that got him fired, it was getting caught in drag and in "compromising positions".


----------



## printer (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm surprised he conceded defeat and like Trump would claim it was rigged. It wasn't being a fascist psycho that got him fired, it was getting caught in drag and in "compromising positions".


"I was drunk."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

printer said:


> "I was drunk."


I though he was a good Christian boy who eschewed cocaine fueled orgies with his republican collogues, I'm shocked!  I hope he forms his own Nazi party and siphons off some of the republican base. Trump will probably threaten to form a party too, but he can't even start a social media company. You can start a forum like this one with free forum software and yer own box or drive rented on a sever farm FFS!


----------



## printer (May 19, 2022)

*Trump: Pennsylvania GOP Senate Primary Vote Count 'Ridiculous'*
Former President Donald Trump took to his social media platform Thursday morning to lambaste the delay in declaring Mehmet Oz the winner in Pennsylvania's U.S. Senate primary race.

Amid a painstakingly slow counting of mail-in ballots, Oz led David McCormick by 1,241 votes (0.1%), according to the latest tally by Decision Desk HQ.

"The Pennsylvania Oz race is ridiculous. How long does it take to count votes. France, same day all paper, had VERIFIED numbers in evening. U.S. is a laughing stock on Elections. Stop FINDING VOTES in PENNSYLVANIA! RIGGED?" Trump posted on Truth Social.









Trump: Pennsylvania GOP Senate Primary Vote Count 'Ridiculous'


Former President Donald Trump took to his social media platform Thursday morning to lambaste the delay in declaring Mehmet Oz winner in Pennsylvania's U.S. Senate primary race.




www.newsmax.com





"Dr. Oz should declare victory," Trump wrote on Truth Social. "It makes it much harder for them to cheat with the ballots that they 'just happened to find.'"

Funny. Republicans cheating with mail in ballots?


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Cawthorn says ‘it’s time for the rise of the new right’ after primary loss*
> Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.), who lost his primary race to state Sen. Chuck Edwards (R-N.C.) earlier this week, said in an Instagram post on Thursday that “it’s time for the rise of the new right.”
> 
> “It’s time for the rise of the new right, it’s time for Dark MAGA to truly take command. We have an enemy to defeat, but we will never be able to defeat them until we defeat the cowardly and weak members of our own party. Their days are numbered. We are coming,” he wrote. It was unclear which enemy he was referring to.
> ...


Is he suggesting there is an undark MAGA?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

*GOP Lawmaker Possibly Gave Tours Of Capitol Before Jan. 6, Evidence Suggests*


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm surprised he conceded defeat and like Trump would claim it was rigged. It wasn't being a fascist psycho that got him fired, it was getting caught in drag and in "compromising positions".


Recounts cost money when you lose that badly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

Imagine, there are people stupid enough to actually vote for him!  He might even get elected!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Colorado Republican Candidate Pushes To End One-Person, One-Vote*
22,791 views May 20, 2022 Colorado Republican candidate for governor, Greg Lopez, would like the state to do away with the popular vote in which all votes are equal and replace it with an electoral college that would give more voting power to rural counties where Republicans perform better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to George W. Bush Megaviral Iraq Gaffe*
33,050 views May 19, 2022 George W. Bush didn't just make a freudian slip the other night – he made a freudian confession, accidentally referring to the 'brutal invasion of Iraq'


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/may/19/tucker-carlson-hunter-biden-georgetown-emails
just more proof that the most popular republican talking head is a big fat fucking hypocrite. he'll lick the balls of whoever can give him what he wants, and then turn on them the second there's even one drop of blood in the water.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 20, 2022)

2000 mules fooled 60 million jackasses



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/05/19/even-geolocation-maps-2000-mules-are-misleading/



one of the gps maps is actually of moscow. lmao.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/may/19/tucker-carlson-hunter-biden-georgetown-emails
> just more proof that the most popular republican talking head is a big fat fucking hypocrite. he'll lick the balls of whoever can give him what he wants, and then turn on them the second there's even one drop of blood in the water.


Tucker and Lindsey are two narcistic peas in a pod, anything goes to stay in the limelight an "relevant". Most republican candidates these days are either narcists or psychos and with Trump they got both, hence his death grip on the base.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527440859192516613


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2022)




----------



## topcat (May 21, 2022)

Only the best people. This guy wants to take away what land Native Americans have left. Repugnantan.

Oklahoma U.S. Senate candidate pledges to disestablish reservations (msn.com)


----------



## HGCC (May 21, 2022)

Gross. That's what gets me about the "oh no, I don't back that" Republicans. That's what you support when you vote for them, you have to take the whole bag. There isn't much on the dem platform that would make me be like "oh no, don't associate me with that." I might not be pumped about it, but its not stuff that I would feel embarrassed about or run from.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 21, 2022)

Lauren Boebert targeted by same group that took out Madison Cawthorn


In an interview with the Daily Beast's Matt Lewis, one of the members of the conservative group that pulled out all the stops to make sure that Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-NC) lost his primary last Tuesday claimed that they are focusing their energy on also making Rep. Lauren Boebert (R-CO) a...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 21, 2022)

MTG should have been top of the list.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

*Let's talk about Trump, the Kingmaker of Georgia....*


----------



## Bagginski (May 21, 2022)

Trump is plenty popular in GA…with people who can’t (or just *never*) think things thru - and that’s not as many as it used to be.

Kemp is not a popular guv and never has been: without the interference of previous Unpopular Guv (& Trump’s SecAg Sonny Perdue), who appointed Kemp as Secretary of State in ‘10, Kemp wouldn’t be part of this story at all.

Kemp’s one and only shining hour was getting his back up when Orange Julius attacked GA’s election in ‘20. His turning around & calling for election-*breaking* legislation in the aftermath made him EXTREMELY unpopular…and he would not be doing nearly this well against any candidate other than Perdue, even without Chump’s endorsement. (As SecState, Kemp oversaw HIS OWN ELECTION FOR GOVENOR - something the odious Karen Handel was too legit to even try (faintest praise possible for her) before finally resigning his position).

Kemp’s certain to lose to Stacy Abrams - it remains to be seen whether his recent corrupt legislative push will allow him to get away with invalidating Abrams’ win after the fact (I mean, it *is* Georgia…)

I predict Kemp will wallop Perdoodoo in the primary, leaving him to account directly to the public for his outrageous overreaches while in office. Abrams is a fundraising powerhouse, and shes extremely popular with those who *aren’t* trying to repeal the emancipation proclamation & the 13th+14th Amendments.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Trump is plenty popular in GA…with people who can’t (or just *never*) think things thru - and that’s not as many as it used to be.
> 
> Kemp is not a popular guv and never has been: without the interference of previous Unpopular Guv (& Trump’s SecAg Sonny Perdue), who appointed Kemp as Secretary of State in ‘10, Kemp wouldn’t be part of this story at all.
> 
> ...


Let's hope Donald does have some political influence in Georgia, there is an election coming up and Donald has a date in court there, with Kemp and other top republicans testifying against him. Trump fucked the GOP in Georgia once and he might make Stacey Abrams governor and elect a democratic senator, he's kept his base home before in Georgia and he might do it again, even nationally. If he can't own the GOP he will destroy it and they know it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 21, 2022)

https://wtop.com/virginia/2022/05/virginia-legislator-asks-court-to-restrict-barnes-noble-sales-of-obscene-books/

Why don't the republicans just buy all of the copies of all of the books they find offensive? Then they can have a big book burning / pyre that they could burn effigies of Biden and Pelosi on. don't forget your weenie roasting and marshmallow toasting sticks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://wtop.com/virginia/2022/05/virginia-legislator-asks-court-to-restrict-barnes-noble-sales-of-obscene-books/
> 
> Why don't the republicans just buy all of the copies of all of the books they find offensive? Then they can have a big book burning / pyre that they could burn effigies of Biden and Pelosi on. don't forget your weenie roasting and marshmallow toasting sticks.


In the age of the internet is this really relative or even important? Just type xxx--------- into google with safe search turned off and look at the pictures and videos. Think you will keep a 14 or 15 year old boy away from that?

Ditto for banning science or history books, many teachers these days ask students to watch a video or read something online and write a report on it, or they recommend educational websites. Control of texts and censoring them is an old idea for old or very narrow minds and will have no impact at all.

Here is an educational resources that was heavily used during the pandemic as an example, they have been around for awhile too and almost all teachers know about this one.








Khan Academy | Free Online Courses, Lessons & Practice


Learn for free about math, art, computer programming, economics, physics, chemistry, biology, medicine, finance, history, and more. Khan Academy is a nonprofit with the mission of providing a free, world-class education for anyone, anywhere.




www.khanacademy.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In the age of the internet is this really relative or even important? Just type xxx--------- into google with safe search turned off and look at the pictures and videos. Think you will keep a 14 or 15 year old boy away from that?
> 
> Ditto for banning science or history books, many teachers these days ask students to watch a video or read something online and write a report on it, or they recommend educational websites. Control of texts and censoring them is an old idea for old or very narrow minds and will have no impact at all.
> 
> ...


i don't actually support placing pornographic material in schools, and apparently the fantasy novel is pretty explicit. it actually shouldn't be much of a story, this isn't material that should be sold to children to begin with.
the gender queer books look like they ought to be alright for high school kids, by the time a kid makes it to 7th grade, they've seen a lot more than the pretty mild drawings in the books, and they look like they might give them some guidance when they may badly need it.
i don't like the idea of regulating ideas...and i don't like the idea that you can make a thing not exist by removing all mention of it from popular culture.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

Actual conservatives without a home, the GOP has been poisoned to death, no person with common sense could trust them, only bigots, religious fanatics, fascists and morons would vote for them.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Walsh: "The [Republican] Party Is Not Savable"*
20,744 views May 22, 2022 Former Republican Tara Setmayer says "This is not your grandfather's Republican party anymore" as she, Joe Walsh, Miles Taylor and Michael Steele discuss the future of a Republican Party that has been overtaken by far-right extremists.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

Just what Canada needs, another Russia on it's borders. Lose your democracy to these fascists and you will have death camps and crematoriums behind barbed wire, America would have no shortage of SS officers. Once you start circling the drain you can go down it pretty quick. Hitler only got 33% of the vote and he was more electable than Trump, Trump nearly won in 2020 after 4 years of calamity and gross incompetence. 

The vast majority of white America will chuck democracy and install not just a dictator, but a psychopathic moron and open traitor. Now they are determined to elect the party that installed him in power and supported his every abuse of power and his attempt to overthrow the government. Facts don't matter and they no longer need Trump, he drew them out of the wood work and removed whatever sense of shame they ever had. 

Now racist fascists are a force of their own and fascism is something the vast majority of white Americans prefer, no matter how much they lie about it, actions speak louder than words and votes are actions that make a difference. Support a known open traitor to the country, constitution and founding ethos of the nation, then you are yourself a traitor and domestic enemy of the constitution. Do the Devils work long enough and you become indistinguishable from him. These are not citizens with a different opinion, it goes far deeper than that, this is cold civil war against the United States. They might even be a majority, but they are still traitors to the United States of America and it's constitution by trying to destroy it, they are still trying and waging war on America and especially on a minority of it's citizens. If you vote for republicans, even for dog catcher, you support this bullshit that will destroy your country.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*It's heading toward 'full fascist': George Conway on CPAC*
17,021 views May 22, 2022 George Conway tells CNN’s Jim Acosta that CPAC's decision to hold their conference in Hungary is a sign the Conference is “heading toward full fascist.”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just what Canada needs, another Russia on it's borders. Lose your democracy to these fascists and you will have death camps and crematoriums behind barbed wire, America would have no shortage of SS officers. Once you start circling the drain you can go down it pretty quick. Hitler only got 33% of the vote and he was more electable than Trump, Trump nearly won in 2020 after 4 years of calamity and gross incompetence.
> 
> The vast majority of white America will chuck democracy and install not just a dictator, but a psychopathic moron and open traitor. Now they are determined to elect the party that installed him in power and supported his every abuse of power and his attempt to overthrow the government. Facts don't matter and they no longer need Trump, he drew them out of the wood work and removed whatever sense of shame they ever had.
> 
> ...


Biden should have barred them from returning to the country...i'm sure putin would have found places of honor for them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Biden should have barred them from returning to the country...i'm sure putin would have found places of honor for them.


If American democracy goes down my country is fucked, so I have skin in the game. So are Americans, even the ones who voted to cut their own throats. Unfortunately America has become Canada's greatest national security threat all totalitarian states are enemies of my country and of myself, as well as all other people who love liberal democracy and think it is the only way forward when the alternatives are considered.

I'm a member of the liberal party of Canada, the current governing party and party membership in Canada is much more rare than in America. I would support Canada becoming a nuclear power, if America went fascist and we could no longer trust the government of America. Jesus, another Trump but smarter, would finish you off pretty quick, if he wasn't a moron, Trump could have done it himself. I'd hate it like Hell, but it works for North Korea, Russia and China and would be our only defense, I dunno about you, but I would rather die than submit to such a government. The Ukrainians made the right call and the atrocities proved them right, elect republicans and lose your democracy and the atrocities will quickly follow, the guilty will honored and the innocent persecuted and prosecuted. They would shoot the morons in their robes in front of the supreme court, the last thing such people want is the rule of law.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

A hopeful sign, Donald is using his dummy to speak and making a threat to pull his base, if he doesn't get his way. If he can't control the republicans, he will destroy them. He will be even more pissed if the indict him for election cheating in Georgia before the election, he isn't running and it is a state election. Donald threw millions at Perdue to get Kemp, but he won't spend a dime on the general election. If Donald wanted to get Mitch he might do it nationally, even if it meant fucking them in the house, Donald only cares about revenge. I'd like to see a TV Trump trial in Georgia this summer and another federal one for conspiracy in 2023, there is no real reason to wait much longer.









David Perdue's closing argument to Georgians ahead of Tuesday's GOP primary: A vote for Brian Kemp is a vote for Stacey Abrams


Reelecting Gov. Brian Kemp is as offensive to MAGA as handing Democrat Stacey Abrams control of Georgia, Team Perdue says ahead of Tuesday's primary




www.businessinsider.com





*David Perdue's closing argument to Georgians ahead of Tuesday's GOP primary: A vote for Brian Kemp is a vote for Stacey Abrams*


Trump-backed Perdue is trailing Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp ahead of Tuesday's GOP primary.
Perdue's camp says Trump's support was a big reason Kemp became governor in 2018.
Splitting the party now, Perdue argues, gives Democrats an edge this fall.


----------



## printer (May 23, 2022)

*Appeals Court: Florida Law on Social Media Unconstitutional*
Conservatives have lost a round in the battle over holding social media accountable for stifling their opinions on the web.

A Florida law intended to punish social media platforms like Facebook and Twitter is an unconstitutional violation of the First Amendment, a federal appeals court ruled Monday, dealing a major victory to companies who had been accused by GOP Gov. Ron DeSantis of discriminating against conservative thought.

A three-judge panel of the Atlanta-based 11th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals unanimously concluded that it was overreach for DeSantis and the Republican-led Florida Legislature to tell the social media companies how to conduct their work under the Constitution's free speech guarantee.








Appeals Court: Florida Law on Social Media Unconstitutional


A Florida law intended to punish social media platforms like Facebook and Twitter is an unconstitutional violation of the First Amendment, a federal appeals court ruled Monday, dealing a major victory to companies who had been accused by GOP Gov. Ron DeSantis of...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2022)

printer said:


> *Appeals Court: Florida Law on Social Media Unconstitutional*
> Conservatives have lost a round in the battle over holding social media accountable for stifling their opinions on the web.
> 
> A Florida law intended to punish social media platforms like Facebook and Twitter is an unconstitutional violation of the First Amendment, a federal appeals court ruled Monday, dealing a major victory to companies who had been accused by GOP Gov. Ron DeSantis of discriminating against conservative thought.
> ...


good, desantis needs about 11 more good swift kicks in the teeth to bring him back to earth...what a self entitled little fascist fuck.


----------



## injinji (May 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good, desantis needs about 11 more good swift kicks in the teeth to bring him back to earth...what a self entitled little fascist fuck.


Before the election if possible.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 23, 2022)

Dark MAGA. lol. Does that mean all of the MAGA movement so far has been MAGA light?


'Dark MAGA': Madison Cawthorn makes 'bizarre' vow on social media








'Dark MAGA': Madison Cawthorn makes 'bizarre' vow on social media - CNN Video


CNN's Margaret Hoover, John Avlon and Jim Acosta explain what Republican congressman Madison Cawthorn's loss in the GOP primaries could mean for the future of the party.




www.cnn.com


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Dark MAGA. lol. Does that mean all of the MAGA movement so far has been MAGA light?
> 
> 
> 'Dark MAGA': Madison Cawthorn makes 'bizarre' vow on social media
> ...


It sounds redundant.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 24, 2022)

Ex-girlfriend says anti-abortion Oregon GOP House nominee paid for her abortion


Mike Erickson, the GOP nominee in Oregon's new 6th Congressional District, is alleged to have stopped at an ATM for $300 and then dropped his ex-girlfriend off at a clinic.




americanindependent.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A hopeful sign, Donald is using his dummy to speak and making a threat to pull his base, if he doesn't get his way. If he can't control the republicans, he will destroy them. He will be even more pissed if the indict him for election cheating in Georgia before the election, he isn't running and it is a state election. Donald threw millions at Perdue to get Kemp, but he won't spend a dime on the general election. If Donald wanted to get Mitch he might do it nationally, even if it meant fucking them in the house, Donald only cares about revenge. I'd like to see a TV Trump trial in Georgia this summer and another federal one for conspiracy in 2023, there is no real reason to wait much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Trump said he wanted Stacey Abrams. Did he lie?


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It sounds redundant.


They're losing patrons; they've got to come up with shit.


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ex-girlfriend says anti-abortion Oregon GOP House nominee paid for her abortion
> 
> 
> Mike Erickson, the GOP nominee in Oregon's new 6th Congressional District, is alleged to have stopped at an ATM for $300 and then dropped his ex-girlfriend off at a clinic.
> ...


There will be a bank security camera taking his pic at the time of withdraw (or not withdraw)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I thought Trump said he wanted Stacey Abrams. Did he lie?


Hopefully he will get her and a democratic senator too, if Donald keeps his base home to humiliate Kemp, he's done it before. There are more candidates than Kemp on the ballot however and if Donald can make 10% of the morons stay home, then with other trouble, the democrats might be able to hang on in November, especially if Donald goes national with his revenge tour on the GOP and Mitch McConnell. We will see, Donald or another even closer layer of his minions will be indicted this year over J6 and perhaps even he himself, though a Trump trial in Georgia on TV first would be much better.

It's all up in the air, including the war in Ukraine, anything could happen between now and election day and a lot is promised to happen, none of it good for Putin or his allies in the GOP, including Trump.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 24, 2022)

Michigan GOP Guv Candidates Could Be Disqualified Over Forged Signatures


A state review of thousands of allegedly fraudulent signatures was released Monday.



talkingpointsmemo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan GOP Guv Candidates Could Be Disqualified Over Forged Signatures
> 
> 
> A state review of thousands of allegedly fraudulent signatures was released Monday.
> ...


The republicans have a habit of forging things, like slates of state electors for presidential elections for example.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> There will be a bank security camera taking his pic at the time of withdraw (or not withdraw)


Fucking banks. smh


----------



## HGCC (May 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Dark MAGA. lol. Does that mean all of the MAGA movement so far has been MAGA light?
> 
> 
> 'Dark MAGA': Madison Cawthorn makes 'bizarre' vow on social media
> ...


Dude it's funny as hell and awesome. 

These fuckin dorks, I think they need to tell us more about their views and beliefs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I thought Trump said he wanted Stacey Abrams. Did he lie?


 did he lie?....DID HE LIE?....we are talking about trump...of FUCKING COURSE HE LIED!
a bigger shock would be the fucker telling the truth, ever.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2022)




----------



## topcat (May 24, 2022)

Loser 45 calls for Civil War by repeating it on "Trothe Senshel". Does baby formula get better ratings? Too busy studying what Biden said about Taiwan?

Donald Trump's 'Civil War' Post Sparks Backlash: 'Beyond Dangerous' (newsweek.com)


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 24, 2022)

*thumbs up


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 24, 2022)

This is the Democrat running against MTG...seems like a rational, intelligent guy. maybe country enough to not scare the locals...
https://cobbcountycourier.com/2022/01/marcus-flowers-interview/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> This is the Democrat running against MTG...seems like a rational, intelligent guy. maybe country enough to not scare the locals...
> https://cobbcountycourier.com/2022/01/marcus-flowers-interview/


Black, democrat, eats babies, commie, part of the liberal deep state and a big guberment insider, besides MTG is a good Christian woman! We don't need no big guberment and no one is gonna tell us how to treat our brown folks and let em vote!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Black, democrat, eats babies, commie, part of the liberal deep state and a big guberment insider, besides MTG is a good Christian woman! We don't need no big guberment and no one is gonna tell us how to treat our brown folks and let em vote!


https://www.govtrack.us/congress/members/GA#representatives
guess again, jellybean...both of Georgia's senators are Democrats, 6 of 14 congress people are Democrats, Kemp is a republican, but Stacey Abrams looks like she's going to give him a hell of a run....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.govtrack.us/congress/members/GA#representatives
> guess again, jellybean...both of Georgia's senators are Democrats, 6 of 14 congress people are Democrats, Kemp is a republican, but Stacey Abrams looks like she's going to give him a hell of a run....


Trump is why they have two democratic senators, Stacey Abrams was cheated out of her last close election by Kemp. With any luck Donald will do it again and keep his base home to get revenge on Kemp, who will fuck him on the stand on national TV anyway, win or lose the election. The trouble is, more than Kemp are on the ballot, Warnock is on it too as well as statehouse and congressional seats. Donald has a major hard on not just for Kemp, but for all the state republican leadership in Georgia and revenge drives him, beyond reason or even caring about consequences, that he is to stupid to conceive of anyway. I have faith in Donald and that is probably why they won't try him in Georgia before the election, but they might indict him!

Many republican voters are stupid these days and if they complicate the voting and registration process they could disenfranchise more republicans than democrats, many just crawled out of the woodwork like cockroaches in 2020 to register and vote for Trump, if he ain't on the ballot their motivation might disappear. They will do what they usually do, sit on the couch in their trailer drinking beer and watching monster trucks on TV wearing only their underwear, waiting for Tucker to come on so he can tell them what to think.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 25, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Dude it's funny as hell and awesome.
> 
> These fuckin dorks, I think they need to tell us more about their views and beliefs.


All press is good press even if you have to make it up..I can still hear his wheels turning on that one..I'm thinking amusement theme park.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


>


That's how I felt after Parkland..lived just down the street and thanked God..my daughter did her freshman year there until the other HS was complete; she was in those portables but degrees of separation? All that bullet proof door and glass had no effect when you hit the fire alarm and everyone runs out..kind of like a paid kill.

Our leaders like above need to call out Congress like he just did x 1000's.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *thumbs up
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138604View attachment 5138606


You need a drivers license and car registration; maybe insurance to operate another killing machine- the car.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump is why they have two democratic senators, Stacey Abrams was cheated out of her last close election by Kemp. With any luck Donald will do it again and keep his base home to get revenge on Kemp, who will fuck him on the stand on national TV anyway, win or lose the election. The trouble is, more than Kemp are on the ballot, Warnock is on it too as well as statehouse and congressional seats. Donald has a major hard on not just for Kemp, but for all the state republican leadership in Georgia and revenge drives him, beyond reason or even caring about consequences, that he is to stupid to conceive of anyway. I have faith in Donald and that is probably why they won't try him in Georgia before the election, but they might indict him!
> 
> Many republican voters are stupid these days and if they complicate the voting and registration process they could disenfranchise more republicans than democrats, many just crawled out of the woodwork like cockroaches in 2020 to register and vote for Trump, if he ain't on the ballot their motivation might disappear. They will do what they usually do, sit on the couch in their trailer drinking beer and watching monster trucks on TV wearing only their underwear, waiting for Tucker to come on so he can tell them what to think.


And that's when he was president..i keep hearing 2022 will be a referendum on 2020..bull hockey pucks  whether he is really wanted or not..he already fucked up that Georgia vote it's only going down from there..just one more pandemic wave (and it's coming I have good authority on) maybe another school or church shooting with a do-nothing Congress and Dems take it all 2022.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to Marjorie Taylor Greene defending White Supremacists*
3,845 views May 25, 2022 Radical Right Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene wondered in a weekend interview why people are picking on white supremacists after she voted NO on a bill to defend the United States from domestic terrorism. Texas Paul reacts and exposes the GOP's ties to white supremacist groups.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 25, 2022)

If Hershel Walker becomes a Senator, how come there are still football players?

Think about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> If Hershel Walker becomes a Senator, how come there are still football players?
> 
> Think about it.


Sounds like republithink


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

*Let's talk about the Georgia primaries and what's next for Trump....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> If Hershel Walker becomes a Senator, how come there are still football players?
> 
> Think about it.


if herschel walker becomes a senator, why there are still football players is going to be of minor concern...how to survive herschel walker being a senator will become a much more urgent problem. why don't we let honor students at highschools take turns for a day being senator? they would be better educated, with much less brain damage, and they would be a lot less gullible and easily manipulated.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if herschel walker becomes a senator, why there are still football players is going to be of minor concern...how to survive herschel walker being a senator will become a much more urgent problem. why don't we let honor students at highschools take turns for a day being senator? they would be better educated, with much less brain damage, and they would be a lot less gullible and easily manipulated.


Have you been around such? Their untempered idealism would lead to some serious inintended consequences, such as outlawing Diesels.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Have you been around such? Their untempered idealism would lead to some serious inintended consequences, such as outlawing Diesels.


have you listened to ten minutes of herschel walker trying to make a speech?


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 25, 2022)

Imbecile Trophy Winner - 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529281988158541825


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 25, 2022)

Canada is looking better and better to me


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 25, 2022)

Did the Football bonehead ever debate anyone yet ?

If not , love to see the dumpster fire when it happens b


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 25, 2022)

I see MTG is still holding her district - “ Massive Toof Gutterwhore “ as I call her.


When in god’s name are the indictments gonna fucking come ? 
Garland is as bad as Gascon here in cali …..


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Imbecile Trophy Winner -
> 
> View attachment 5139028
> 
> ...


That’s called exploding through the hole. Missed tackle by Manu Raju.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Canada is looking better and better to me


Before you renounce your citizenship, Doug Ford is expected to gain seats in June’s election.

At least you guys didn’t elect trump twice.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> have you listened to ten minutes of herschel walker trying to make a speech?


No. I don’t do team sports. So he is a cypher to me, and I’m good with that.

I have heard some of the cadmium-plated bullshit that fell out of the mouths of Lindell, Abbott, Greene. And of course That Russian Asset In The Oval Room. I do not seek that sort of thing out.
“A man has _got_ to know his limitations.”
-H. Callahan


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I see MTG is still holding her district - “ Massive Toof Gutterwhore “ as I call her.
> 
> 
> When in god’s name are the indictments gonna fucking come ?
> Garland is as bad as Gascon here in cali …..


Marginal Trailer Queen


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> did he lie?....DID HE LIE?....we are talking about trump...of FUCKING COURSE HE LIED!
> a bigger shock would be the fucker telling the truth, ever.


He's a parody of himself now.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> have you listened to ten minutes of herschel walker trying to make a speech?


He's way worse than Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I see MTG is still holding her district - “ Massive Toof Gutterwhore “ as I call her.
> 
> 
> When in god’s name are the indictments gonna fucking come ?
> Garland is as bad as Gascon here in cali …..


She resembles a horse; a Palomino though she's not..they're beautiful horses and she is not..wasn't Mr. Ed a Palomino?

She also has eyes too close together.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> He's way worse than Trump.


I cannot reach that conclusion without a division by zero.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 25, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> She resembles a horse; a Palomino though she's not..they're beautiful horses and she is not..wasn't Mr. Ed a Palomino?
> 
> She also has eyes too close together.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> She resembles a horse; a Palomino though she's not..they're beautiful horses and she is not..wasn't Mr. Ed a Palomino?
> 
> She also has eyes too close together.


Maybe she is a mule, but I’m not checking out that ass.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5139063


she ain got layers.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> she ain got layers.


Im betting several cellulite layers on that acne inflamed ass.

Bon Appetite


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Im betting several cellulite layers on that acne inflamed ass.
> 
> Bon Appetite


I was just finishing lunch, total score


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 25, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (May 25, 2022)

Hahaha zangief costume is hilarious.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5139071View attachment 5139072View attachment 5139073


Yeah but that is as unimportant as Clinton’s cigar. Americans love a sex scandal while the real damage is being done quietly.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah but that is as unimportant as Clinton’s cigar. Americans love a sex scandal while the real damage is being done quietly.


I don’t know, the tantric sex guru looks like a moaner.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

Well Donald did offer her a blanket pardon for something and George does not want to be associated with a felon. Her marriage could not survive George`s opinion of her, I hope it was all worth it, ripping the country apart along with your own life.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Kellyanne Conway says her marriage 'may not survive' George's disdain for Trump


In her new memoir, Trump’s former aide says her marriage “may not survive” her husband’s harsh criticism of her former boss.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5139071View attachment 5139072View attachment 5139073


this could actually hurt her. i am familiar with her district, it's where my girlfriend's family live. there are a lot of seniors there, and they could be very put off by this kind of behavior...i wouldn't expect them to vote democratic, but splitting the republican vote can't be a bad thing for democrats.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t know, the tantric sex guru looks like a moaner.


That figures into legality how?


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this could actually hurt her. i am familiar with her district, it's where my girlfriend's family live. there are a lot of seniors there, and they could be very put off by this kind of behavior...i wouldn't expect them to vote democratic, but splitting the republican vote can't be a bad thing for democrats.


Conservative Values just flows from her.
I guess you *have to be in a trance *to even stomach “ greene meat curtains “


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529573713976377348


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529573713976377348


when are people going to pull their heads out of their asses? i shoot, own several several firearms. i would have no problem registering them, there is actually no way to register firearms bought from a private individual here...which is another thing that has to go, no more person to person sales, nation wide, federal law, so there is no wiggle room for the asshole states...
and we need one set of nationwide laws that take priority over any state laws. this is just basic shit, the government already knows people have the shit, they don't want it, they just want to know who has what, so if it gets used somewhere, they have someone to go after...if you don't want them going after you, don't do suspicious shit...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this could actually hurt her. i am familiar with her district, it's where my girlfriend's family live. there are a lot of seniors there, and they could be very put off by this kind of behavior...i wouldn't expect them to vote democratic, but splitting the republican vote can't be a bad thing for democrats.


Grab them by the pussy, being a corrupt con artist and crook wasn't enough, but being a slut or gay is going too far! How about she is an amoral idiot with the IQ of a fucking vegetable, who is unfit to be a waitress in a diner?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That figures into legality how?


Maybe in her state adultery is a crime, or soon will be if the republicans get elected! Shit condoms might be illegal...  What next, dancing is sinful too?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Grab them by the pussy, being a corrupt con artist and crook wasn't enough, but being a slut or gay is going to far! How about she is an amoral idiot with the IQ of a fucking vegetable, who is unfit to be a waitress in a diner?


you don't know who eats in their diners....i do,


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe in her state adultery is a crime, or soon will be if the republicans get elected! Shit condoms might be illegal...  What next, dancing is sinful too?


This is the sort of response that limits my respect for your posted opinions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This is the sort of response that limits my respect for your posted opinions.


Sometimes you are far too serious Sheldon...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This is the sort of response that limits my respect for your posted opinions.


Can you go to jail for adultery in Georgia?

Georgia law considers adultery to be a misdemeanor that can be punished by *up to a year in jail* and a fine of up to $1,000.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Can you go to jail for adultery in Georgia?
> 
> Georgia law considers adultery to be a misdemeanor that can be punished by *up to a year in jail* and a fine of up to $1,000.


That does not require your tacit approval.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This is the sort of response that limits my respect for your posted opinions.


Is adultery a criminal offense in Georgia?

In Georgia, *adultery is a criminal act*, and the law defines it as one spouse having sexual intercourse with a person other than a spouse while married.

*Adultery in Georgia: Does Cheating Affect Alimony? | DivorceNet*


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Is adultery a criminal offense in Georgia?
> 
> In Georgia, *adultery is a criminal act*, and the law defines it as one spouse having sexual intercourse with a person other than a spouse while married.
> *Adultery in Georgia: Does Cheating Affect Alimony? | DivorceNet*


so?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> so?


So I guess adultery was a crime or misdemeanor in her state and there is every prospect that if the republicans are elected state or federally they will enact other religion based laws. Anti abortion, more liberal gun laws, book banning, limiting speech, suppressing science and interfering in education.

I guess my opinions aren't so off the wall.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So I guess adultery was a crime or misdemeanor in her state and there is every prospect that if the republicans are elected state or federally they will enact other religion based laws. Anti abortion, more liberal gun laws, book banning, limiting speech, suppressing science and interfering in education.
> 
> I guess my opinions aren't so off the wall.


Legality should never be presented as morality, and vice versa. This is the fail Im addressing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

*Royal navy prepares to enter the Black Sea for intercept Russian blockade!*
351,832 views May 25, 2022 Royal navy prepares to enter the Black Sea for intercept Russian blockade!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Legality should never be presented as morality, and vice versa. This is the fail Im addressing.


That is the point, along with hypocrisy, it's an old law and was never repealed.

Without the leg of religious support, or the leg or radical gun ownership support, they would collapse. Without Trump's base they cannot get elected, no matter how much they cheat. They are mostly conflated, with the same people in all groups and they are bound by bigotry, it is the cement that binds them.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That is the point, along with hypocrisy, it's an old law and was never repealed.
> 
> Without the leg of religious support, or the leg or radical gun ownership support, they would collapse. Without Trump's base they cannot get elected, no matter how much they cheat. They are mostly conflated, with the same people in all groups and they are bound by bigotry, it is the cement that binds them.


The convergence of gun ownership support with the new fascism troubles me greatly.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Can you go to jail for adultery in Georgia?
> 
> Georgia law considers adultery to be a misdemeanor that can be punished by *up to a year in jail* and a fine of up to $1,000.


Beastiality


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Beastiality


That is a crime and should be. But sodomy, so long as it is consenting adults, no.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The convergence of gun ownership support with the new fascism troubles me greatly.


Sensible gun laws are the solution in America for now, I don't care what you call a semiautomatic weapon but 5 round mags are the limit, if you can't hunt with that many rounds, you shouldn't be in the woods or even have a gun. Federal laws, for mag capacity, background checks etc. Without these controls, eventually you will have more radical solutions faster.

No guns is the ideal, but un attainable in America or even Canada, there are restrictions on pistols, but not too many on long guns, except everything is limited to 5 round mags and you need a FAC to buy guns or ammo, military assault style rifles are banned too. We still have gun murders, but it's mostly with smuggled American firearms.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is a crime and should be. But sodomy, so long as it is consenting adults, no.


In Canada any act between consenting adults is legal, the state has no place in the bedrooms of the nation is our motto.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sensible gun laws are the solution in America for now, I don't care what you call a semiautomatic weapon but 5 round mags are the limit, if you can't hunt with that many rounds, you shouldn't be in the woods or even have a gun. Federal laws, for mag capacity, background checks etc. Without these controls, eventually you will have more radical solutions faster.
> 
> No guns is the ideal, but un attainable in America or even Canada, there are restrictions on pistols, but not too many on long guns, except everything is limited to 5 round mags and you need a FAC to but guns or ammo, military assault style rifles are banned too. We still have gun murders, but it's mostly with smuggled American firearms.


My big beef is the law enforcement exemption. If a gun law applies to civilians, apply it evenly to all civilians, especially those in uniforms and with pseudomilitary ranks.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In Canada any act between consenting adults is legal, the state has no place in the bedrooms of the nation is our motto.


We are hampered by states’ rights affording the toxic Christian political arm a huge influence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> We are hampered by states’ rights affording the toxic Christian political arm a huge influence.


A democratic majority of sufficient size can do it and change the SCOTUS too, with a Thomas impeachment inquiry and a hint he should retire. It would be gradual, like introducing the metric system, small sensible steps that the majority of gun owners agree with. It's about public safety using common sense, not getting anybody. A domestic terrorist watch list run by the FBI and banning gun ownership and even nofly for those on it along with domestic anti terrorist legislation that other normal democracies have. Look to your peers for solutions, many have been there done that and have the data to show the results.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My big beef is the law enforcement exemption. If a gun law applies to civilians, apply it evenly to all civilians, especially those in uniforms and with pseudomilitary ranks.


Police reform in America is required as is off loading responsibilities. The police are not a dumping ground for social policy failures brought on by bigotry warping society. Too often, especially in the south, the law was used as a bludgeon and instrument of repression for minorities, even the pot laws are rooted in this bullshit. Even minor officials and judges are elected and not appointed, politicizing their offices and functions to better reflect the bigotry of the people in most cases. Laws are suppose to protect people and communities and are not weapons to be used in a cold civil war and an unrelenting assault on black people in America, by 70% of the white majority. Those who support the republicans, support this, or claim they don't care, votes speak louder than words however, votes are actions and words are often just mealy mouthed lies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> We are hampered by states’ rights affording the toxic Christian political arm a huge influence.


Let's be generous and say a third of Americans are fascists. A third care about the constitution and the rule of law and a third don't know their asshole from a hole in the ground. Or a third want to kill the third who care and a third don't know the difference between right and wrong or care much about anything, except when the price of gas goes up.


----------



## topcat (May 25, 2022)

"What I like to - what I like to do is see it and everything and stuff" - Herschel Walker when asked if he supported new gun laws in light of the recent massacre.
Only the best people.

What we learned from Walker’s non-answer about school shootings (msnbc.com)


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

topcat said:


> "What I like to - what I like to do is see it and everything and stuff" - Herschel Walker when asked if he supported new gun laws in light of the recent massacre.
> Only the best people.
> 
> What we learned from Walker’s non-answer about school shootings (msnbc.com)


that is some high-grade bullshit


----------



## topcat (May 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> that is some high-grade bullshit


There was no concussion protocol when he played ball.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2022)

topcat said:


> There was no concussion protocol when he played ball.


and that is for life…


----------



## topcat (May 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> and that is for life…


He is mentally ill, but good enough for MAGA cultists.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 26, 2022)

topcat said:


> "What I like to - what I like to do is see it and everything and stuff" - Herschel Walker when asked if he supported new gun laws in light of the recent massacre.
> Only the best people.
> 
> What we learned from Walker’s non-answer about school shootings (msnbc.com)


"If guns caused school shootings, why are there any 4th graders left?

Think about it."


----------



## captainmorgan (May 26, 2022)

The GOP want to destroy public education, they want brainwashing christian home schooling to take it's place.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 26, 2022)

Trump University Valedictorian


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529817124256026624
I’m just gonna come out and say it …..
He is a fucking R*TARD
( made that mod friendly so don’t get your tampons twisted if you hate the R word ).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump University Valedictorian
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529817124256026624
> ...


If you gave trump a few quick shots of tequila, he’d sound exactly like that.


----------



## schuylaar (May 26, 2022)

topcat said:


> He is mentally ill, but good enough for MAGA cultists.


Minds of putty.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If you gave trump a few quick shots of tequila, he’d sound exactly like that.


If Donald had any alcohol at all, it would be a sight to see! He'd be like the starship enterprise with a broke warp drive operating on impulse power. It would be like giving a chimp a loaded AK 47


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Donald had any alcohol at all, it would be a sight to see! He'd be like the starship enterprise with a broke warp drive operating on impulse power. It would be like giving a chimp a loaded AK 47







He looked and sounded intoxicated.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


Good post.

CTE is only diagnosable upon autopsy. No CT Scan or MRI with/without contrast can detect.


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Love this guy and how he makes his points.

*Texas Paul REACTS to Lauren Boebert's Dumbest Statement Yet*


----------



## Jimdamick (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Love this guy and how he makes his points.
> 
> *Texas Paul REACTS to Lauren Boebert's Dumbest Statement Yet*


I loved the part where Paul challenged her pedo husband to a duel/fight.
That was good


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I loved the part where Paul challenged her pedo husband to a duel/fight.
> That was good


Dipshit barbie! was my fav.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Give the fascist cocksuckers something to think about this summer, other than how to steal the next fucking election, or help a psycho become a dictator.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Exclusive: Federal investigation into Trump fake elector probe expands to multiple states | CNN Politics


Federal investigators have interviewed Republicans in Georgia about interactions with people in former President Donald Trump's orbit and his 2020 reelection campaign, as the Justice Department's sprawling criminal probe into efforts to put forth alternate slates of electors to displace Joe...




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 28, 2022)

I originally thought this was just a meme ….but unfortunately it is true and a news story has been written.
Fuck this guy and his entire sloppy fuck family . I **wish I could really say *what I would like to happen but mods would shit a brick.
‘We *must *remove these rotten republican fucks - lock them up or “ whatever “.

Trump spoke at the event, which was held in Houston, just three days after 18-year-old gunman Salvador Ramos killed 19 children and two teachers at Robb Elementary School. During his speech, the former president read out the names of all 21 victims, while mispronouncing some. Trump ended his talk, as he has done at numerous rallies in the past, by dancing.

This final act drew significant ire from online pundits and the public, who viewed it as extremely disrespectful to the deceased victims. There had also been calls for politicians to cancel planned appearances at the conference in the wake of the shooting, with the state's Republican Governor Greg Abbott ultimately doing so.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530566918435794944


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 29, 2022)

They’re not booing, they’re saying Koovin. 

*GOP Leader Kevin McCarthy Booed by Trump Supporters at Rally*

Read in The Daily Beast: https://apple.news/A8wV4vX70QpKV54BjgfSCLg


----------



## Bagginski (May 29, 2022)

Any minute now, the crankshaft gonna seize…wheels’ already off….

COWABUNGA!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2022)

*Georgia DA Willis issues 50 grand jury subpoenas; is "weighing racketeering charges" against Trump*
5,428 views May 29, 2022 The New York Times has reported that Fulton County , Georgia, District Attorney Fani Willis has issued 50 subpoenas for witnesses to appear before a special grand jury investigation the crimes of Donald Trump. The Times reported that "Ms. Willis is weighing racketeering among other potential charges." Willis has already subpoenaed Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger, and Raffensperger acknowledged receipt of the subpoena and issued a statement saying he will comply. Recall that Raffensperger is the Georgia state official Trump tried to strong-arm into corruptly giving him 11,780 votes so he could steel the Georgia state election.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 29, 2022)

All kinds of ugly stupid - what a fuckin imbecile. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531077772587716609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531078677722587136


----------



## Bagginski (May 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Georgia DA Willis issues 50 grand jury subpoenas; is "weighing racketeering charges" against Trump*
> 5,428 views May 29, 2022 The New York Times has reported that Fulton County , Georgia, District Attorney Fani Willis has issued 50 subpoenas for witnesses to appear before a special grand jury investigation the crimes of Donald Trump. The Times reported that "Ms. Willis is weighing racketeering among other potential charges." Willis has already subpoenaed Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger, and Raffensperger acknowledged receipt of the subpoena and issued a statement saying he will comply. Recall that Raffensperger is the Georgia state official Trump tried to strong-arm into corruptly giving him 11,780 votes so he could steel the Georgia state election.


Raffensperger’s win in the GA primary was due to him standing up to Trump. He still has a political future; I wonder if he’ll blow it


----------



## Dorian2 (May 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is a crime and should be. But sodomy, so long as it is consenting adults, no.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 29, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


>


----------



## captainmorgan (May 30, 2022)

She's as dumb as can be lol.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531029374824337408


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> All kinds of ugly stupid - what a fuckin imbecile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The peach tree dish is not a bad design. If I happened across a set at the thrift store, I would buy them.

Edit: must press reply to see.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

America pays a heavy price for not being a true democracy where, corruption enabled by racism and bigotry determine policy and a minority rule by refusing to function as part of a responsible government.
*America's Shocking Lack Of Progress Roasted By TikToker*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

'The most incompetent president in modern history': CNN national security analyst scorches Trump's four years of 'chaos'


In a Memorial Day weekend column for CNN, national security analyst Peter Bergen made a compelling case that, after Donald Trump's four years of "chaos," it can be safely concluded that he was not in any way up to the job of fulfilling the primary duty of a president, which is to protect the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

Opinion: The cost of Trump's chaos just keeps accumulating | CNN


On January 20, 2021, Donald Trump departed the White House on a helicopter that took him to Joint Base Andrews in Maryland, where he delivered the final remarks of his presidency to some of his supporters. Before boarding Air Force One for the flight to Mar-a-Lago, his gilded palace in Florida...




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America pays a heavy price for not being a true democracy where, corruption enabled by racism and bigotry determine policy and a minority rule by refusing to function as part of a responsible government.
> *America's Shocking Lack Of Progress Roasted By TikToker*


fuck her...i could care less that she is right, she's just fucking annoying, like every other person i've ever seen on tiktok...


----------



## captainmorgan (May 31, 2022)

Even GOP doctors are lying bottom feeding deplorables.










'Sorry Ronny': Jackson attacks Liz Cheney and claims he 'took care' of her dad. Former VP’s actual doctor corrects the record


U.S. Rep. Ronny Jackson (R-TX), the former White House physician during portions of the Obama and Trump presidencies, is now claiming her treated Dick Cheney in his latest attack on the daughter of the Bush-era Vice President, Congresswoman Liz Cheney (R-WY).




www.alternet.org


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2022)




----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)

Oh the much vaulted Durham probe on the Clinton spying on Trump.

*Hillary Clinton lawyer acquitted in Durham probe*
Michael Sussmann, a lawyer who represented Hillary Clinton’s presidential campaign and the Democratic Party, was acquitted by a federal jury on Tuesday of a single count of lying to the FBI, The Associated Press reported.

The decision is a major blow to special counsel John Durham’s investigation into the origins of the bureau’s scrutiny into former President Trump’s 2016 campaign.

The case had been the biggest of Durham’s investigation, which has lasted three years and has done little to support Trump’s claims of a politically motivated witch hunt into alleged ties between him and Russia.

Prosecutors accused Sussmann of lying when he told Baker that he was not attending the meeting on behalf of any of his clients, which at the time included Clinton’s campaign and a cybersecurity researcher named Rodney Joffe, who had assembled the Alfa Bank data.

But Sussmann’s lawyers argued at trial that the case was thin, lacking any third-party witnesses to the one-on-one meeting or any contemporaneous notes. The defense team argued their client had not lied, that he was turning over the information to aid the FBI, and that even if the FBI did not know the source of the data, it had little material effect on their subsequent investigation.









Hillary Clinton lawyer acquitted in Durham probe


Michael Sussmann, a lawyer who represented Hillary Clinton’s presidential campaign and the Democratic Party, was acquitted by a federal jury on Tuesday of a single count of lying to the FBI. …




thehill.com





*Durham 'Disappointed'; Thanks Jury, Team for 'Seeking Truth, Justice'*
With Clinton campaign-tied attorney Michael Sussmann having been acquitted for lying to the FBI, special counsel John Durham issued a statement thanking the jury for its service and his team for "seeking truth and justice."

"While we are disappointed in the outcome, we respect the jury's decision and thank them for their service," a statement attributable to Durham read Tuesday. "I also want to recognize and thank the investigators and the prosecution team for their dedicated efforts in seeking truth and justice in this case."

Despite former FBI lawyer Jim Baker testifying he was "100% confident" Sussmann was lying about not acting on behalf of candidate Hillary Clinton's campaign, Sussmann's lawyers ultimately won the case on the premise FBI agents independently and were widely aware Sussmann had ties to Clinton.

"Mr. Sussmann had DNC and [Hillary for America] tattooed on his forehead," attorney Sean Berkowitz said in his closing argument Friday.








Durham 'Disappointed'; Thanks Jury, Team for 'Seeking Truth, Justice'


With Clinton campaign-tied attorney Michael Sussmann having been acquitted for lying to the FBI, special counsel John Durham issued a statement thanking the jury for its service and his team for "seeking truth and justice."




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

Mr. Coherence 2022 - Dumbass Extraordinaire 
( wished someone else won …. *facepalm )


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 31, 2022)

printer said:


> Oh the much vaulted Durham probe on the Clinton spying on Trump.


*vaunted*


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 31, 2022)

So big bad "Bull" Durham, investigating the "oranges" of the "fake Russia investigation" fails to live up to his largely facial hair-fueled expectations


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> *vaunted*


He keeps letting trumpf down and he might find himself vaulted.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> He keeps letting trumpf down and he might find himself vaulted.


Boing!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> So big bad "Bull" Durham, investigating the "oranges" of the "fake Russia investigation" fails to live up to his largely facial hair-fueled expectations


Bullshit Durham


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bullshit Durham


His capability is overstated to say the least

Hey, he's made some money though


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2022)

‘It’s going to be an army’: Tapes reveal GOP plan to contest elections


Placing operatives as poll workers and building a "hotline" to friendly attorneys are among the strategies to be deployed in Michigan and other swing states.




www.politico.com


----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2022)

*Herschel Walker ‘mad’ at Trump over remarks about Senate bid *
Herschel Walker, the Georgia Republican Senate nominee and former NFL player, said he’s “mad” at former President Trump for claiming he was the one who lured Walker into the race to unseat Sen. Raphael Warnock (D-Ga.). 

“One thing that people don’t know is President Trump never asked me,” Walker said in an interview with the rapper Killer Mike on Revolt TV. “I need to tell him that he never asked. I heard it all on television that ‘he’s going to ask Herschel,’ saying Hershel is going to run. President Trump never came out and said ‘Herschel, will you run for that Senate seat?’”

“So, I’m mad at him, because he never asked, but he’s taking credit that he asked,” Walker said.

But Walker said that Trump did not play a role in his decision to run for Warnock’s Senate seat, pointing instead to his religious beliefs. 

“I prayed about it,” he said. “And to be honest with you, I was praying that God would bring somebody else because I’m happy. My life is doing well.”








Herschel Walker ‘mad’ at Trump over remarks about Senate bid


Herschel Walker, the Georgia Republican Senate nominee and former NFL player, said he’s “mad” at former President Trump for claiming he was the one who lured Walker into the race to unseat Sen. Rap…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Herschel Walker ‘mad’ at Trump over remarks about Senate bid *
> Herschel Walker, the Georgia Republican Senate nominee and former NFL player, said he’s “mad” at former President Trump for claiming he was the one who lured Walker into the race to unseat Sen. Raphael Warnock (D-Ga.).
> 
> “One thing that people don’t know is President Trump never asked me,” Walker said in an interview with the rapper Killer Mike on Revolt TV. “I need to tell him that he never asked. I heard it all on television that ‘he’s going to ask Herschel,’ saying Hershel is going to run. President Trump never came out and said ‘Herschel, will you run for that Senate seat?’”
> ...


He's got the nomination now and is as nuts as Trump, if they start fighting cause they are both crazy...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2022)

i know manchin is technically a democrat, but i just can't think of him as anything but a republican...
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/may/31/joe-manchin-hold-climate-policy-hostage-to-benefit-his-financial-interests
look in Webster's at the definition of "conflict of interest" and there will be a picture of manchin sitting as the head of the energy and natural resources committee...right above the picture of clarence thomas and his fucking psycho wife.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know manchin is technically a democrat, but i just can't think of him as anything but a republican...
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/may/31/joe-manchin-hold-climate-policy-hostage-to-benefit-his-financial-interests
> look in Webster's at the definition of "conflict of interest" and there will be a picture of manchin sitting as the head of the energy and natural resources committee...right above the picture of clarence thomas and his fucking psycho wife.


That's why they need to arrest Lindsey Graham and others who they have the goods on before the election, you could have 10 of the bastards in the dock including Ted Cruz before election day no problem. Even more in the house, indict every one who voted to decertify the election as part of a massive wheel and spoke conspiracy and send over a hundred up the river along with the fake electors. Scare the living shit out of the rest of the fucking traitors, playing civil war is fun, as long as you don't have to pay the price of war. It's time these evil cocksuckers found out war is Hell, more so when you make the mistake of waging it on Uncle Sam, instead of black people as usual, all enemies foreign and domestic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to Marjorie Taylor Greene's jaw-droppingly Dumb Statement*
205,605 views Jun 1, 2022 Texas Paul reveals what everyone is missing from Marjorie Taylor Greene's recent 'peach tree dish' remarks.


----------



## topcat (Jun 2, 2022)

I can't get the image and voice of that boor out of my mind. People cheer on that cretin. Dances after reading the victims names.


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2022)

*Gaetz says he supports voters arming themselves at polls*

Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) on Thursday said he supports voters arming themselves when headed to the polls in an effort to protect against intimidation.
“I sort of like [Kentucky Republican Rep. Thomas] Massie’s legislation that maybe everyone who’s a voter or on their way to vote ought to have the opportunity to carry a firearm to ensure that they’re not subject to any intimidation,” Gaetz said.

Gaetz’s comment came as the House Judiciary Committee was marking up a package of bills that seek to tighten gun regulations. Among the measures included is legislation that would prohibit straw purchases — when someone who cannot pass a background check purchases a firearm through a proxy buyer — and a bill that would raise the age requirement to purchase a semi-automatic weapon from 18 to 21 years old.

Roughly a dozen states prohibit guns from being carried at polling sites, including California, Arizona, Florida and Georgia, according to the Los Angeles Times.

On the other hand, five key swing states — Michigan, North Carolina, Pennsylvania, Virginia and Wisconsin — have not enacted bans on firearms at polling places, despite having the constitutional power to do so, according to a study pushed in September 2020 by Guns Down and the Coalition to Stop Gun Violence, two gun control organizations.

Concerns regarding voter intimidation mounted around the 2020 presidential election, especially after then-President Trump encouraged his supporters to monitor polls on Election Day.

A number of states have passed voting bills in the aftermath of the 2020 race, including in Texas, where partisan poll watchers who can observe elections were given more authority. The bill in part prohibits election officials from turning down appointed poll watchers, making such a move a Class A misdemeanor.
 
Gaetz is a supporter of gun rights. Last week, in response to a tweet asking why civilians need AR-15-style rifles, the Florida Republican listed “target sport,” “Self defense” and “Hog hunting.” “Just to name a few…” he added on Twitter.








Gaetz says he supports voters arming themselves at polls


Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) on Thursday said he supports voters arming themselves when headed to the polls in an effort to protect against intimidation. “I sort of like [Kentucky Republican Rep. Thoma…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 3, 2022)

GOP Senate nominee: Texas school shooting was a false flag to get Hispanics to vote for Democrats


Right-wing conspiracy theorist and 2020 GOP nominee for Senate Lauren Witzke appeared on the right-wing CrossTalk News program this Tuesday and claimed the school shooting in Uvalde, Texas, was actually a false flag perpetrated by the U.S. government to ensure Hispanics vote for Democrats. “So...




deadstate.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> GOP Senate nominee: Texas school shooting was a false flag to get Hispanics to vote for Democrats
> 
> 
> Right-wing conspiracy theorist and 2020 GOP nominee for Senate Lauren Witzke appeared on the right-wing CrossTalk News program this Tuesday and claimed the school shooting in Uvalde, Texas, was actually a false flag perpetrated by the U.S. government to ensure Hispanics vote for Democrats. “So...
> ...


Maybe Trump telling Hispanics he hated their guts and calling them rapist and murders had something to do with it? Putting Hispanic toddlers in cages perhaps? If blond haired blue eyed toddlers were in those cages their attitude would be different, but even then, the unborn are more important than actual children. They have a greater "cause" and if killing kids requires it, well, sacrifices have to be made in civil war.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> GOP Senate nominee: Texas school shooting was a false flag to get Hispanics to vote for Democrats
> 
> 
> Right-wing conspiracy theorist and 2020 GOP nominee for Senate Lauren Witzke appeared on the right-wing CrossTalk News program this Tuesday and claimed the school shooting in Uvalde, Texas, was actually a false flag perpetrated by the U.S. government to ensure Hispanics vote for Democrats. “So...
> ...


this is a dangerous use of misinformation, and someone should sue the fuck out of this bitch...NEVER let these fuckers get away with shit like this, jump on every instance of them saying something inflammatory and hateful, drag them through the press at least, if you cannot drag them through the courts. make sure everyone knows what a lying, hateful, manipulative person she is, and that she is not suited for any public office, anywhere.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

Louie Gohmert is stupid sonofabitch who will have no problem with reelection in racist Texas #1
Jesus Christ, proof that racism turns people into fucking morons who will cut their own throats.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If I remember, the snake did the charming.


My snakes been charmed a few times ! It’s sometimes had grave consequences .


----------



## Popop (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2022)

Rotten Ellon


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 4, 2022)

'Scare some gun nuts while you can': Leaked GOP memos instruct lawmakers how to blow off Uvalde massacre


Strategy memos obtained by Rolling Stone from a "variety of conservative candidates and organizations" urge changing the topic and letting the news cycle change following the latest string of mass shootings in America."Stay cool. Run out the clock. Scare some gun nuts while you can. But don’t...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to Marjorie Taylor Greene's most FASCIST Threat Yet*
66,237 views Jun 4, 2022 Marjorie Taylor Greene spoke in favor of "Christian nationalism" during a recent social media broadcast, echoing some of the worst despots and dictators from history. Texas Paul sounds the alarm.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2022)

Damning text messages reveal plot to give pro-Trump supporters access to Georgia's voting machines: report


According to a report from the Daily Beast's Jose Pagliery, texts obtained by the website between a former Georgia Republican county chair and an election board member revealed they were plotting to allow pro-Donald Trump outsiders access to the county's election computers.As the report reveals...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Damning text messages reveal plot to give pro-Trump supporters access to Georgia's voting machines: report
> 
> 
> According to a report from the Daily Beast's Jose Pagliery, texts obtained by the website between a former Georgia Republican county chair and an election board member revealed they were plotting to allow pro-Donald Trump outsiders access to the county's election computers.As the report reveals...
> ...


Wonder if it will be part of the evidence in Trump's TV trial in Georgia for election crimes. The tapes should be enough, along with the testimony of top state republicans and Mark Meadows, who was also in on the call. I suspect Meadows is quietly cooperating with the DOJ, along with Scavino.

Thursday is an odd day to begin the J6 hearings, they must be going to give the last part of the weekly news cycle something big to talk about on the weekend and digest. Then the media will come out swinging on Monday and every TV will be covering the hearings and talk and news shows buzzing about the revelations or promised ones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

*Poll Finds Majority Of GOP Believes in "Great Replacement" Theory*
http://on.msnbc.com/SubscribeTomsnbc MSNBC delivers breaking news, in-depth analysis of politics headlines, as well as commentary and informed perspectives. Find video clips and segments from The Rachel Maddow Show, Morning Joe, Meet the Press Daily, The Beat with Ari Melber, Deadline: White House with Nicolle Wallace, The ReidOut, All In, Last Word, 11th Hour, and more.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 5, 2022)

https://thehill.com/news/house/3511477-gohmert-if-youre-a-republican-you-cant-even-lie-to-congress-or-lie-to-an-fbi-agent-or-theyre-coming-after-you/
 what?


----------



## topcat (Jun 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://thehill.com/news/house/3511477-gohmert-if-youre-a-republican-you-cant-even-lie-to-congress-or-lie-to-an-fbi-agent-or-theyre-coming-after-you/
> what?


Next, they'll tell us we can't have cocaine fueled orgies. Something ethics, something. Now, that ain't raht.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2022)

I am hoping this will make fewer people vote for McTreason. 









Donald Trump endorses Kevin McCarthy for another term in Congress


Former President Donald Trump endorsed House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy for another term in Congress on Saturday, calling him "an outstanding Representative for the people of California, and a strong and fearless Leader of the House Republican Conference."




amp.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am hoping this will make fewer people vote for McTreason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't all Trump backed candidates win?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Why don't all Trump backed candidates win?


I am referring to recent failures of his endorsees. Im hoping the tarnished brand is a drag on that Repug.


----------



## printer (Jun 6, 2022)

*Texas lawmaker proposes banning drag shows in presence of minors *
Texas Rep. Bryan Slaton, R-Mineola, posted on social media Monday that he plans to introduce legislation during next year’s legislative session aimed at “protecting kids from drag shows and other inappropriate displays.” This announcement apparently came after videos surfaced online showing children attending a drag showcase in Dallas this past weekend.

“I promised my voters that I would stand up for their values and fight to protect Texas kids,” Slaton said in a statement. “I was re-elected on that promise and I intend to keep it by authoring legislation to defend kids from being subjected to drag shows and other inappropriate events. I look forward to working with my colleagues to pass this important legislation.”

It’s unclear what kind of enforcement this potential legislation would include or what the exact language of the proposal would be. Lawmakers, however, would not be able to consider this proposal until they return to the State Capitol for another legislative session, which is scheduled to begin Jan. 10 next year.

In response to Slaton’s Twitter posts Monday, critics on social media questioned what lawmakers are considering as priorities given other situations happening in Texas, like the recent deadly school shooting that killed 19 children and two teachers in Uvalde.

Texas Rep. Erin Zwiener, D-Driftwood, went after Republicans by writing on Twitter, “Texans don’t need a nanny y’all, & that’s who the GOP wants to be. Over your shoulder, judging your parenting every single day.”

Slaton also said in his statement Monday he intends to pursue legislation next session that would officially classify gender-affirming care as “child abuse.”








Texas lawmaker proposes banning drag shows in presence of minors


Texas Rep. Bryan Slaton posted on social media Monday that he plans to introduce legislation during next year’s legislative session “protecting kids from drag shows and other inappropri…




thehill.com


----------



## HGCC (Jun 6, 2022)

Milo Yiannopoulos Is Now Interning for Marjorie Taylor Greene


The far-right troll fell on hard times but is trying to rebuild his career as an intern for MTG.




www.thedailybeast.com





Fuck yeah!!!!! Hahahhaha


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Milo Yiannopoulos Is Now Interning for Marjorie Taylor Greene
> 
> 
> The far-right troll fell on hard times but is trying to rebuild his career as an intern for MTG.
> ...


pray the gay away, sheesh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

*Woodward: Trump Will Do Some Things To Hold Power That Are 'Frightening' If He Takes Office Again*
97,619 views Jun 7, 2022 Washington Post associate editor Bob Woodward discusses the parallels between Richard Nixon and Donald Trump, which he writes about along with Carl Bernstein in a recent opinion column.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


that numb nut needs to leave....so does Dan Patrick aka yes man, and Ken Paxton aka mr hiding behind his office.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

*Glenn Kirschner: "ACOUNTABILITY! We Need to Get to The Bottom of Supreme Court Nominees Who Lie."*
1,680 views Jun 7, 2022 Glenn L. Kirschner is an American attorney and former U.S. Army prosecutor who is NBC News/MSNBC legal analyst. Glenn Kirschner: "ACOUNTABILITY! We Need to Get to The Bottom of Supreme Court Nominees Who Lie."


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 9, 2022)

LOL










Governor candidate Ryan Kelley charged in Jan. 6 riot


Ryan Kelley, one of the Republican candidates for Michigan governor, was arrested Thursday morning on misdemeanor charges in the Jan. 6, 2021 riot at the U.S. Capitol.




www.woodtv.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 9, 2022)

There were 10 republicans that were in the Michigan GOP primary for governor, 5 were removed from the ballot for fraudulent signatures and now 1 arrested, the GOP are the party of criminals, conmen and nut jobs.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Woodward: Trump Will Do Some Things To Hold Power That Are 'Frightening' If He Takes Office Again*
> 97,619 views Jun 7, 2022 Washington Post associate editor Bob Woodward discusses the parallels between Richard Nixon and Donald Trump, which he writes about along with Carl Bernstein in a recent opinion column.


didn't click (no offense to you dear DIY)

will we have to wait for his next book to find out what they are? after all, Woodward knew that Trump knew Covid affects Minority populace at a MUCH higher rate and kept that little secret all to himself.

I already know what they are and have been saying it as loudly and clearly as possible.

Woodward is a POS

*A PARTY IS NOT IN MAJORITY IF THEY NEED 10 SENATORS FROM THE OTHER PARTY TO MOVE A BILL; END THE UNCONSTITUTIONAL FILIBUSTER NOW! AN IDEA- MAYBE IF SOME BILLS WERE PASSED, WE'D WIN THE MIDTERMS?*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 9, 2022)

GOP House Candidate Backed by Party Leadership Said Hitler Is 'The Kind of Leader We Need'


Carl Paladino, who is supported by Rep. Elise Stefanik, also shared conspiracy theories that the shootings in Buffalo and Uvalde were false flags




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God nabbit beat me again!


----------



## printer (Jun 10, 2022)

*Ginni Thomas emailed 29 Arizona lawmakers to help reverse Biden’s win*
Virginia “Ginni” Thomas, the wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, reached out to almost 30 Arizona lawmakers following former President Trump’s defeat in the state’s 2020 election to urge them to reject President Biden’s victory, The Washington Post reported Friday. 

The Post reported last month that Ginni Thomas sent emails to two lawmakers six days after the election to tell them to work on behalf of Trump and “fight back against fraud.” The most recent report, based on emails the Post obtained, raises the number Thomas contacted to 29. 

She used the platform FreeRoots, which allows users to send pre-written emails to multiple officials at once, to contact 20 members of the Arizona House and seven state senators in addition to the two state House members the Post previously reported she contacted. Thomas sent all the emails on the same day, Nov. 9, 2020. 

The emails encouraged the recipients to “stand strong in the face of political and media pressure,” arguing they have the power to choose Arizona’s electors who vote in the Electoral College for president. But voters have the power to choose a state’s electors by casting their ballots, not state legislatures, as Trump and his allies argued following the election. 

Thomas tried once more to urge 22 state House members and one state senator to overturn the state’s results on Dec. 13, 2020, one day before the Electoral College members were set to cast their votes, the Post reported. 

“Never before in our nation’s history have our elections been so threatened by fraud and unconstitutional procedures,” Thomas wrote. 

Thomas’s involvement in working to overturn the results in the presidential election has raised ethical questions over Clarence Thomas, who has taken part in rulings on cases related to the election. Clarence Thomas has rejected suggestions of a conflict of interest, arguing his and his wife’s careers are entirely separate. 








Ginni Thomas emailed 29 Arizona lawmakers to help reverse Biden’s win


Virginia “Ginni” Thomas, the wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, reached out to almost 30 Arizona lawmakers following former President Trump’s defeat in the state’s 2020 election to urge…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jun 10, 2022)

*Giuliani hit with ethics charge by DC bar over false election fraud claims*
Rudy Giuliani was hit with an ethics charge by the Washington, D.C., Office of Disciplinary Counsel on Friday over his promotion of baseless claims about fraud in the 2020 presidential election before a federal court in Pennsylvania, jeopardizing his ability to practice law in the city.

The D.C. Bar’s disciplinary arm said that he had violated the Pennsylvania Rules of Professional Conduct by bringing a proceeding and asserting “issues therein without a non-frivolous basis in law and fact for doing so” and engaging “in conduct prejudicial to the administration of justice,” according to the filing.

The complaint said that Giuliani provided insufficient sourcing to prove his allegations that election fraud had taken place in Pennsylvania.

Giuliani “further justified his allegations of fraud against the” defendant counties in the case “by promising the district court that ‘statistical analysis will evidence that over 70,000 mail and other mail ballots which favor Biden were improperly counted,’… but Respondent should have known the ‘evidence’ he provided relied upon false or faulty statistics and analysis,” the complaint read.

The former New York City mayor also claimed he had 300 statements and affidavits that would have provided proof of said fraud taking place in the state, according. to the filing.

But the complaint said that “the affidavits, declarations, and statements that he provided to the district court and other bodies were (a) unsupported, (b) unrelated to Trump voters, (c) involve conduct outside the seven Defendant Counties, and (d) by their own terms were isolated incidents that could not have affected the presidential election’s results by offsetting the Biden majority of over 80,000 votes.”

Giuliani was admitted to the D.C. Bar in 1976 but in 2002, his status became inactive. Last year, the New York Supreme Court’s appellate division suspended his law license in that state.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


>


$5 million of the scam money was spent on the J6 rally, where did it go? The event on the ellipse was just a stage, most of the organizers were paid staff, paid by the US government too. Let's be generous and say a stage costs $100,000 to rent for a day and another $100 K on sandwiches, pop, Rudy's hotel room and bar bill. So where did the other $4,800,000 go? Did any go to transport the rioters? Did any go to the proud boys and Oath keepers? Did the speakers on the ellipse get paid from these funds?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

If Pence was removed from the capitol by the secret service, then it would have fallen to Chuck Grassley to steal the election for Trump, as senate leader pro tem, by throwing it to the states, fake electors and all. So Chuck must have been aware of the plot and ready to go along with destroying democracy for Trump, so the fix was in with Chuck, all they had to do was get rid of Pence, cause he wouldn't play ball, but they expected Chuck to. I wonder if anybody is looking into Chuck, or is it Cheney's job to make sure Mitch's senators and buddies are protected. There were republican senators involved in this shit too, they were part of the conspiracy, it could not work with out them and by J6 they all knew it was a lie too. They were defending him against impeachment for it after the attack on the capitol too, just look at the house and senate voting record on J6 and impeachment for it. They are all slaves of scum, enthralled to both Donald and his base.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> $5 million of the scam money was spent on the J6 rally, where did it go? The event on the ellipse was just a stage, most of the organizers were paid staff, paid by the US government too. Let's be generous and say a stage costs $100,000 to rent for a day and another $100 K on sandwiches, pop, Rudy's hotel room and bar bill. So where did the other $4,800,000 go? Did any go to transport the rioters? Did any go to the proud boys and Oath keepers? Did the speakers on the ellipse get paid from these funds?


it will make ya think? 

Once a crook always a crook....


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2022)

Told you lol, the leak comes from the same group that outed the GOP freak in a wheelchair.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Told you lol, the leak comes from the same group that outed the GOP freak in a wheelchair.


What's new? She is still whoring only this time in Washington. Her base has no morals anyway.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Told you lol, the leak comes from the same group that outed the GOP freak in a wheelchair.


This could also have been posted in the “why do Republicans suck” thread.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This could also have been posted in the “why do Republicans suck” thread.


at least she's better looking than MTG...in a skanky way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This could also have been posted in the “why do Republicans suck” thread.


For money of course, they swallow for a bonus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

She did something really disgusting, she fucked Ted Cruz!
-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jun 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She did something really disgusting, she fucked Ted Cruz!
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> View attachment 5149607


It's wonderful. 

Imagine if she aborted Ted Cruz's love child.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2022)

I'm so impressed with Cheney that I'm planning on making a donation to her re-election campaign.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It's wonderful.
> 
> Imagine if she aborted Ted Cruz's love child.


did you read the story? it implies that she did...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

*Fewer Americans Blaming Trump For January 6, Polling Shows*
4,636 views Jun 15, 2022 New Politico/Morning Consult polling shows fewer Americans now are blaming Trump for the events of January than did in January 2021.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Fewer Americans Blaming Trump For January 6, Polling Shows*
> 4,636 views Jun 15, 2022 New Politico/Morning Consult polling shows fewer Americans now are blaming Trump for the events of January than did in January 2021.


of course they are...why do you think i was eager for them to start proceedings all this time? people have the fucking attention span of goldfish, you HAVE to strike while the shit is fresh in their memories, now the fucking republicans have had almost a year and a half to white wash shit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2022)

https://www.newsweek.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-claims-tampon-shortage-fueled-transgender-people-1715468?utm_medium=spotim_recirculation&utm_source=spotim&spot_im_redirect_source=pitc

more wisdom from the wise woman of Georgia...every time i think she couldn't get stupider, she shows me that she can...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I'm so impressed with Cheney that I'm planning on making a donation to her re-election campaign.



There's a sucker born everyday. Cheney fully supported Stinky when he was in office, look at her voting record. She hasn't changed her views and is trying to protect other traitors from being prosecuted. She would vote to get rid of social security and medicare tomorrow if she had the chance. She is only interested in whitewashing her image. If she thought Stinkys coup plot would of succeeded she would still be supporting him.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-claims-tampon-shortage-fueled-transgender-people-1715468?utm_medium=spotim_recirculation&utm_source=spotim&spot_im_redirect_source=pitc
> 
> more wisdom from the wise woman of Georgia...every time i think she couldn't get stupider, she shows me that she can...


Tampons in men’s bathrooms have a nobler history.
A Kotex in the muzzle of your 12-gauge makes for a dry action on a rainy hunt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> of course they are...why do you think i was eager for them to start proceedings all this time? people have the fucking attention span of goldfish, you HAVE to strike while the shit is fresh in their memories, now the fucking republicans have had almost a year and a half to white wash shit


Well this puts it in the middle of republican primary season and the story will go on for a long time refreshing memories and reliving the experience. What's different is we have all that video tape of the insurrection and that is something simple that people can understand. The rest of the shit they tried to pull off is chained to it and it will drag them down, all the other shit that Trump tried to do to steal the election has come to light and is all tied into one big conspiracy with multiple plots and schemes. With out the capitol insurrection would the fake electors be prosecuted, or the congress people and WH officials? If Garland wanted it, this could mean prison for a thousand republicans or more, other that the idiots who stormed the capitol.

So by the time the dust settles Donald will have a world record for fucking lawyers, he's had more unpaid, disbarred and imprisoned than anybody. Apparently lawyers are pretty big suckers too.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> There's a sucker born everyday. Cheney fully supported Stinky when he was in office, look at her voting record. She hasn't changed her views and is trying to protect other traitors from being prosecuted. She would vote to get rid of social security and medicare tomorrow if she had the chance. She is only interested in whitewashing her image. If she thought Stinkys coup plot would of succeeded she would still be supporting him.


I'm not a sucker..the enemy of my enemy..she rubs Trump the wrong way..irritates him and that makes me happy..i know she's just as evil and well aware of her voting record.

i want Trump to be as unhappy as possible and if chipping in $5 helps?..the Dems in Wyoming are crossing Party Lines to vote and keep her in.









Longtime Wyo County Clerk: Democrats Registering As GOP To Vote In Cheney Race | Cowboy State Daily


Longtime Fremont County Clerk Julie Freese said many Democrats have told the office they are registering as Republicans specifically to vote for Liz Cheney.




cowboystatedaily.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I'm not a sucker..the enemy of my enemy..she rubs Trump the wrong way..irritates him and that makes me happy..i know she's just as evil and well aware of her voting record.
> 
> i want Trump to be as unhappy as possible and if chipping in $5 helps?..the Dems in Wyoming are crossing Party Lines to vote and keep her in.
> 
> ...


If they are gonna have a republican anyway, it might as well be her, if she loses her primary, then fund her as an independent, it might split the right wing vote enough for a democrat to win. It doesn't matter how conservative she is, if she is not in power along with the rest of the republicans. A few democratic wins in the senate could mean the end of the filibuster and Manchin & Sinema's choke hold on change for profit. Hold the house and gain a few seats in the senate, then the next two years of Biden's term could be quite different on many fronts with a lot of bills passed in a short period of time. 

I figure between, abortion, guns (more needs to be done) and the J6 coup with it's legal fall out could make the difference. I figure if Ukraine doesn't kick the Russians out of their country by election season, there will be a roaring battle going on to do so. The republicans will accuse Joe of being weak on Russia and call him "Chicken Joe" if he doesn't help Ukraine whip Russia's ass good by election day. War is often good for presidents, especially ones where no Americans are lost and they back a winner with a clearly righteous cause. The war is popular among many in the republican base and a strong leader appeals to many of them.

The democrats are gonna use it all to win in November, including the war in Ukraine, leaving the Ukrainians to hang out to dry would be costly to Joe and the democrats. Tying Trump and the Republican's to Russia will be helpful too. Mitch is clearly worried about a lot of issues like abortion, guns, J6 fallout, Trump going nuts and the effect of the war in Ukraine, which is why a tiny bit is being done on guns.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)

Mitch vs the witch









GOP feud erupts as Kimberly Guilfoyle launches a new attack on Mitch McConnell


Kimerly Guilfoyle, Donald Trump Jr.'s fiancé, on Thursday accused Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., of waging a "smear campaign" against former Missouri governor Eric Greitens, who is running to represent the state in the U.S. Senate. The attack came this week in an email blast by...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)

Snakes fighting in a bottle, both are going down hard. Roger needs to remember Julian is coming to America soon and needs to shave off a long prison sentence and a half dozen charges.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Roger Stone rejoices as Bannon loses Jan. 6 court fight: "Bye Steve!"


Bannon's testimony was previously cited as validating charges against Stone for which he was convicted in 2019.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 19, 2022)

what the motherfuck is this shit? i'm so sick of texas AND florida...can't we just give both of them to mexico?...except mexico probably wouldn't take either one, they're smarter than that...we just have to build a wall along both borders, with no gates, and shoot anyone trying to climb out...
https://www.newsweek.com/texas-gop-declares-biden-illegitimate-demands-end-abortion-1717167


----------



## HGCC (Jun 19, 2022)

Maybe Texas is trying to pull a Russia and get all the smart young people to leave. It will keep that "Texas is going to turn blue" talk at bay for another 10 years or so.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Maybe Texas is trying to pull a Russia and get all the smart young people to leave. It will keep that "Texas is going to turn blue" talk at bay for another 10 years or so.


Yep all those high tech companies moving to Texas for low taxes will only attract the "best" people. If not, they will turn Texas even more blue and they don't have far to go to flip the state, this shit can only help.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Rick Wilson names GOP senators who worked to undermine the election results before Jan 6th


Appearing on MSNBC early on Sunday morning with host Ayman Mohyeldin, former Republican campaign consultant Rick Wilson suggested that not enough attention is being paid to Republican members in the Senate who were working to undermine the 2020 presidential election results before the Jan 6th...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538881246109093890


----------



## printer (Jun 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538881246109093890


So much for healthy political discourse in the country that respects each other's point of view.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538881246109093890


what a fuckbag piece of shit...talk about delusional.


----------



## printer (Jun 20, 2022)

*Trump says he hasn’t endorsed McCarthy for Speaker*
Former President Trump last week said he has not endorsed House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) for Speaker of the House, saying he had endorsed him in just his reelection bid in California’s 20th Congressional District.

Speaking to conservative talk show host Wayne Allyn Root, Trump specified that he hasn’t endorsed McCarthy for Speaker should Republicans win the majority in the November midterm elections.

“No, I haven’t,” Trump said.

He later clarified that he was backing McCarthy for his reelection bid, saying, “No, I endorsed him in his race. But I haven’t endorsed anybody for Speaker.”

Last month, Trump issued an endorsement of McCarthy in his reelection race, calling him “strong and fearless” and added that he is an “outstanding representative for the people of California.”








Trump says he hasn’t endorsed McCarthy for Speaker


Former President Trump last week said he has not endorsed House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) for Speaker of the House, saying he had endorsed him in just his reelection bid in Californ…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jun 20, 2022)

*Texas GOP approves measure declaring Biden ‘was not legitimately elected’ *
The Texas Republican Party adopted a new platform declaring that the 2020 election violated the Constitution and President Biden “was not legitimately elected.”

The Texas GOP adopted the 40-page platform at its biennial convention in Houston, which concluded this weekend.

“We reject the certified results of the 2020 presidential election, and we hold that acting President Joseph Robinette Biden Jr. was not legitimately elected by the people of the United States,” the platform reads.

James Wesolek, the Texas GOP’s communications director, told The Hill that the resolution passed by voice vote.

The platform claims that “substantial election fraud in key metropolitan areas” affected results in five states, swinging the election in Biden’s favor. 

The party also claimed various secretaries of state, who serve as the top elections official in many states, “illegally circumvented” state legislatures, committing constitutional violations.

“We strongly urge all Republicans to work to ensure election integrity and to show up to vote in November of 2022, bring your friends and family, volunteer for your local Republicans and overwhelm any possible fraud,” the platform states.








Texas GOP approves measure declaring Biden ‘was not legitimately elected’


The Texas Republican Party adopted a new platform declaring that the 2020 election violated the Constitution and President Biden “was not legitimately elected.” The Texas GOP adopted the 40-page pl…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 20, 2022)

The RINO hunter is a sexual predator and psychopath.










The horrifying sexual misconduct allegations against Missouri Gov. Eric Greitens, explained


He resigned after incredibly disturbing accusations of intimidation and sexual assault.




www.vox.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Texas GOP approves measure declaring Biden ‘was not legitimately elected’ *
> The Texas Republican Party adopted a new platform declaring that the 2020 election violated the Constitution and President Biden “was not legitimately elected.”
> 
> The Texas GOP adopted the 40-page platform at its biennial convention in Houston, which concluded this weekend.
> ...


ah fuk those guys..same people think that texas should ceed from the US.......or they get boo'd like this guy.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ah fuk those guys..same people think that texas should ceed from the US.......or they get boo'd like this guy.....


at this point, i would welcome texas succeeding from the union, but i would build a wall that trump would get an erection over, and stop ALL commerce and transit. ALL. no one in, no one out....we can replace anything in texas that we want to, it would be worth building a couple of nice big ports and airports in neighboring states. and build a fucking wall between us and florida too, they just suck more every time desantis opens his fucking mouth


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at this point, i would welcome texas succeeding from the union, but i would build a wall that trump would get an erection over, and stop ALL commerce and transit. ALL. no one in, no one out....we can replace anything in texas that we want to, it would be worth building a couple of nice big ports and airports in neighboring states. and build a fucking wall between us and florida too, they just suck more every time desantis opens his fucking mouth


yeah there are a few people like that Rog.....but most people forget one thing....if we do secceed we take the oil, one of the biggest terminals and where all oil and gas gets refined....Houston Tx......and all the major oil companies too......if you wanna find out look at the map all the oil pipelines go....straight there.....and we still have plenty of reserves....they say sometime back...we would be the 6th largest market in the world......or so they say


----------



## printer (Jun 20, 2022)

*Texas GOP’s proposed platform signals party’s rightward shift *
The new proposed Texas GOP platform has drawn outrage among Democrats and stoked concern from some Republicans, signaling the degree to which Lone Star State conservatives appears to be shifting rightward as the party looks to maintain its hold there in the November midterms.

On Sunday, the state party adopted a resolution that rejected President Biden’s win in the 2020 presidential election, formally embracing former President Trump’s unfounded claims of election fraud. Additionally, the convention’s attendees voted on a platform that criticized homosexuality as “an abnormal lifestyle choice.” Meanwhile, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Texas) and Rep. Dan Crenshaw (R-Texas), both of whom were in attendance, were harangued by some convention-goers.

The weekend’s developments have raised grumblings from national Republicans, who want to keep the focus on hot-button issues like the economy.









Texas GOP’s proposed platform signals party’s rightward shift


The new proposed Texas GOP platform has drawn outrage among Democrats and stoked concern from some Republicans, signaling the degree to which Lone Star State conservatives appear to be shifting rig…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at this point, i would welcome texas succeeding from the union, but i would build a wall that trump would get an erection over, and stop ALL commerce and transit. ALL. no one in, no one out....we can replace anything in texas that we want to, it would be worth building a couple of nice big ports and airports in neighboring states. and build a fucking wall between us and florida too, they just suck more every time desantis opens his fucking mouth


Texas is on the brink of turning blue and this is a result of the GOP freaking out, but they are only making things worse for themselves with guns, abortion and bullshit. You can only imagine the shit storm there in November if the democrats win Texas! You ain't see election deniers and lunatics yet! They are only 9 seats short for the state house and the governor's race might be tight.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538881246109093890


I think it’s a great idea. Hopefully he starts with this one:


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah there are a few people like that Rog.....but most people forget one thing....if we do secceed we take the oil, one of the biggest terminals and where all oil and gas gets refined....Houston Tx......and all the major oil companies too......if you wanna find out look at the map all the oil pipelines go....straight there.....and we still have plenty of reserves....they say sometime back...we would be the 6th largest market in the world......or so they say


there are a few people like that, and all of them are in your state government, apparently...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are a few people like that, and all of them are in your state government, apparently...


not all of them, now if we can get rid of Abbot (of which now he has Beto on his ass), Dan Patrick....the yes man from hell, and if we can rid of the AG aka Ken Paxton (hiding in his office so the federal government can get ahold of him) are the big three......in the fed side Rob Roy, Chip Jones (i think) Corbyn that ass hat....and the biggest of all Cruz (aka Mr Baby maker now).....Texas would move into a different direction....

Most major cities are Dem now, with the exeption of Forth Worth to Amarillo.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> not all of them, now if we can get rid of Abbot (of which now he has Beto on his ass), Dan Patrick....the yes man from hell, and if we can rid of the AG aka Ken Paxton (hiding in his office so the federal government can get ahold of him) are the big three......in the fed side Rob Roy, Chip Jones (i think) Corbyn that ass hat....and the biggest of all Cruz (aka Mr Baby maker now).....Texas would move into a different direction....
> 
> Most major cities are Dem now, with the exeption of Forth Worth to Amarillo.....


i'll admit my state has it's share of fucking loser republicans, guess i don't have much room to criticize anyone on that front.

https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2022/02/14/1077689734/as-state-medical-boards-try-to-stamp-out-covid-misinformation-some-in-gop-push-b

https://www.gq.com/story/tennessee-speaker-scandals

https://apnews.com/article/business-nashville-tennessee-campaigns-3be902aa5bd9d1af10a5e3d8b164da04


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll admit my state has it's share of fucking loser republicans, guess i don't have much room to criticize anyone on that front.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2022/02/14/1077689734/as-state-medical-boards-try-to-stamp-out-covid-misinformation-some-in-gop-push-b
> 
> ...


there is a lot of states like us mate.........lots of repubs getting bought off by big business weather it be NRA, Big Oil, Telecoms etc etc, they are not doing what they are supposed to do. Lots could be bought off by Russia itself who know....most of the repubs are in it for this


and that's it.......most are hipocrits too....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 20, 2022)

lol. Poor Kevin. All that kissing of trump’s fat ass and being a cuck to ruin his family’s name and he still won’t be speaker.


Donald Trump thinks Kevin McCarthy made a big mistake with the January 6 committee








Donald Trump thinks Kevin McCarthy made a big mistake with the January 6 committee | CNN Politics


Donald Trump isn't happy with how the January 6 committee's public hearings have been going.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 20, 2022)

This pretty good
I'm glad they did it, fucking insane bitches


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> not all of them, now if we can get rid of Abbot (of which now he has Beto on his ass), Dan Patrick....the yes man from hell, and if we can rid of the AG aka Ken Paxton (hiding in his office so the federal government can get ahold of him) are the big three......in the fed side Rob Roy, Chip Jones (i think) Corbyn that ass hat....and the biggest of all Cruz (aka Mr Baby maker now).....Texas would move into a different direction....
> 
> Most major cities are Dem now, with the exeption of Forth Worth to Amarillo.....


Is Beto for real? Or is it just the hype holding over from his run against the turd Ted Cruz?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

A typical republican psychopath, only a psychopath can lead republicans these days and they select them and idiots, because only they would give them what they want, minority rule no matter what the cost, victory over their enemies is not enough, they want to dance on the corpses as well..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

Right off the the deep end, and good luck with the general election, Texas is close to turning blue. If they lose the state house and governorship in November they will go nuts.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Matt Dowd Warns: Texas Is Showing What Happens If Democracy Is Dismantled*
49,894 views Jun 20, 2022 Founder of Country Over Party Matt Dowd and writer-at-large for the Bulwark Tim Miller react to the Texas GOP showing what happens when the “crazy is let loose” in the Republican Party.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Is Beto for real? Or is it just the hype holding over from his run against the turd Ted Cruz?


https://www.texastribune.org/2022/06/15/poll-abbott-beto-orourke-uvalde/

https://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/3525860-abbott-leading-orourke-in-tightening-texas-race-poll/

looks like everyone but white conservatives like Beto


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Is Beto for real? Or is it just the hype holding over from his run against the turd Ted Cruz?


From my point of view, yes...he is going after him, especially after Uvalde, haven't seen many propaganda on the networks though or any mudslinging, if he wins awesome bout time, Abbott with his governor ship has seen 5 mass shootings, and he's done nothing but sweep shit under the rug(nra).....and beto also called him out.so he has a shot, if he doesn't I'd bet he'll go after Cruz next again...we'll see


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

Please keep in mind, I am 3 24oz and a bowl in tonight


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

Ya know, Julian could get himself a sweet deal from Uncle Sam and a plane ticket home, if he rolled over on Roger Stone and fessed up to being a Russian useful idiot. If not, he will get out of prison in a body bag.









Australian leader refuses to publicly intervene on Assange


CANBERRA, Australia (AP) — Australian Prime Minister Anthony Albanese on Monday rejected calls for him to publicly demand the United States drop its prosecution of WikiLeaks founder and Australian citizen Julian Assange.




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

*Let's talk about Texas Republicans and Orwell...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

*Ex-GOP congressman reacts to 'RINO' ad: This isn't fringe anymore*
15,355 views Jun 21, 2022 Former Republican congressman Joe Walsh speaks with CNN's Brianna Keilar about a new campaign ad from GOP Senate candidate Eric Greitens, which shows him brandishing a gun and urging supporters to hunt RINOs (Republicans in Name Only).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

*Joe On Alarming GOP Campaign Ad: Every Republican Needs To Call This Out*
20,444 views Jun 21, 2022 Eric Greitens, the former Missouri governor-turned-GOP Senate candidate, released a campaign ad Monday in which he and a group of armed men in tactical gear are on the hunt for 'RINOs' -- Republicans in name only. Joe Scarborough discusses why members of Greitens' party should call out this ad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

*Puppetry In The First Degree*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2022)

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/politics/2022/06/20/after-cornyn-blames-jeers-at-texas-gop-on-mob-gun-rights-group-demands-apology/

the republican party has fucked up in a huge way...they awoke the sleeping giant of American Racism and stupidity, and now they're having to deal with it's appetites...i do not see how it can move forward much longer as one party...anyone with any sanity will have to leave the trumpist's party and reform...if they had any sense at all, those that object to the radical behavior would join the democratic party and vote all of those fucking magats out of office...nothing says they have to remain democrats after they do what they need to do to clean house in their own filthy party...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.dallasnews.com/news/politics/2022/06/20/after-cornyn-blames-jeers-at-texas-gop-on-mob-gun-rights-group-demands-apology/
> 
> the republican party has fucked up in a huge way...they awoke the sleeping giant of American Racism and stupidity, and now they're having to deal with it's appetites...i do not see how it can move forward much longer as one party...anyone with any sanity will have to leave the trumpist's party and reform...if they had any sense at all, those that object to the radical behavior would join the democratic party and vote all of those fucking magats out of office...nothing says they have to remain democrats after they do what they need to do to clean house in their own filthy party...


If Cheney doesn't win her primary, then democrats should get her to run as an independent and not put anybody up to run in her district. Let it be between the crazies and the sane, while the democrats vote at least for sane, it will divide the republican vote in her district at least, other former republicans should run as conservative independents too, to divide the vote on the right. Only if the republicans are repeatedly stomped at the polls will they change, they will keep doing it until then. Win and you can get rid of their many advantages created by rigging the system and cheating to win. You can put fox in a box and regulate guns with the purpose of reducing their numbers by gradually increasing the expense, liability and the bother of ownership and eliminate semiautomatic death machines with big mags. If you need a gun for home defense, that is where it should stay, safely stored.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 21, 2022)

The Democrats should continue to run their own people, the republican base just needs to be split between the maga ones and regular with independent runs. The Democrats need more democrats in office, not just republicans that aren't ridiculous.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> lol. Poor Kevin. All that kissing of trump’s fat ass and being a cuck to ruin his family’s name and he still won’t be speaker.
> 
> 
> Donald Trump thinks Kevin McCarthy made a big mistake with the January 6 committee
> ...


Trump told him, he ordered it and did not want republican participation, it was a monumental blunder and only one Donald was capable of. Now there is a clear uninterrupted compelling narrative being presented publicly and it will give the DOJ tons of political cover when the indictments drop. We will have seen the evidence before the trials, because federal prosecutors only speak in court while the defense spins in public, between indictment and trial, good luck with that! Donald removed his public defense himself and is blaming McCarthy who just implemented his order, under the bus he goes!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

HGCC said:


> The Democrats should continue to run their own people, the republican base just needs to be split between the maga ones and regular with independent runs. The Democrats need more democrats in office, not just republicans that aren't ridiculous.


They won't get one in her district and could pick up some by splitting the right wing vote, particularly independent conservatives in other districts.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2022)

HGCC said:


> The Democrats should continue to run their own people, the republican base just needs to be split between the maga ones and regular with independent runs. The Democrats need more democrats in office, not just republicans that aren't ridiculous.


well, see...there's the real problem i have with the "sane" democrats. they aren't brave enough to stand up to the insane freaks who are stealing their party by pandering to the lowest common denominator...why doesn't mcconnel stand the fuck up to these idiots and start sanctioning them, removing them from any committees, silencing them through the party apparatus? rebuking them publicly and forcefully every time they say something ridiculous or hateful? because they're all fucking cowards who can't deal with the world not being the same today as it was yesterday....


----------



## printer (Jun 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.dallasnews.com/news/politics/2022/06/20/after-cornyn-blames-jeers-at-texas-gop-on-mob-gun-rights-group-demands-apology/
> 
> the republican party has fucked up in a huge way...they awoke the sleeping giant of American Racism and stupidity, and now they're having to deal with it's appetites...i do not see how it can move forward much longer as one party...anyone with any sanity will have to leave the trumpist's party and reform...if they had any sense at all, those that object to the radical behavior would join the democratic party and vote all of those fucking magats out of office...nothing says they have to remain democrats after they do what they need to do to clean house in their own filthy party...


"What is next after they take your guns? Take your lynching noose?"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

Well the show is on and republicans are testifying about the probably millions of death threats they have collectively received. How do you expect people to run or volunteer to operate the machinery of elections and government, if they are subjected to this bullshit, if the guilty suffer no consequences, or minimal fines or jail terms. 

Do you think this domestic terrorism will go away on it's own? 
Does it threaten the foundations of American society and government? 
Should these people be put on a domestic terrorist watch list and not be allowed to own guns or fly on planes?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

Georgia is on their minds now! Now the show really begins, Donald is watching intently and so is every mover and shaker in America, including near every lawyer and politician. Millions more will catch the replay or the highlights on the news.


----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2022)

Bagging and tagging.


----------



## topcat (Jun 23, 2022)

One honorable Republican.


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)

topcat said:


> One honorable Republican.


She has more balls than anyone else in the GOP. But sooner or later they will get all the truth tellers out of the party, then they can get on with it. I expect a bumpy ride.


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2022)

injinji said:


> She has more balls than anyone else in the GOP. But sooner or later they will get all the truth tellers out of the party, then they can get on with it. I expect a bumpy ride.


true colors run deep...she may not like trump, but she's no fucking saint, as her reaction to trumps packed court fucking the entire country prove...


----------



## injinji (Jun 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> true colors run deep...she may not like trump, but she's no fucking saint, as her reaction to trumps packed court fucking the entire country prove...


No doubt that she is a chip off the old block. But she is telling the truth. At this point, that is better than 98% of elected GOP.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

Who else, did you expect the democratic candidate to lose his mind and assault a black woman in public?









Rhode Island state Senate candidate suspends campaign after video shows him hitting opponent at protest


A Republican candidate for Rhode Island state Senate suspended his campaign on Saturday after a video was posted that appeared to show him hitting an opposing candidate at a protest in the wake of …




thehill.com





*Rhode Island state Senate candidate suspends campaign after video shows him hitting opponent at protest*

A Republican candidate for Rhode Island state Senate suspended his campaign on Saturday after a video was posted that appeared to show him hitting an opposing candidate at a protest in the wake of the Supreme Court overturning Roe v. Wade.

Jeann Lugo, a police officer who was off duty at the time, is shown on video hitting opponent Jennifer Rourke amid a large Providence, R.I., rally in response to Dobbs v. Jackson Women’s Health Organization, the decision overturning Roe.

The Providence Police Department (PPD) announced on Saturday that it was “criminally investigating the behavior of an off duty officer last evening during a protest where a female was assaulted.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540702320907935744


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Who else, did you expect the democratic candidate to lose his mind and assault a black woman in public?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was just doing his job.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> He was just doing his job.


Old habits die hard, his trouble is he was off duty, it was his political opponent and most importantly it was caught on video. He appeared to be one of several men there leading violence against mostly women protestors, good Christian men no doubt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> He was just doing his job.


If the democrats win just a few more senate seats, they would have hate crime and domestic terrorism laws with a big domestic terrorist watch list and if they end up on it, they can't own a gun, fly or work as a cop or officer of the court, as they go on the national bad cop list too! So acting out like this or being convicted of a hate crime could get them on the domestic terrorist watch list. The threat of losing their guns for racist acts and threats will change their behavior in a hurry, don't worry about their votes, ya never had them anyway.

Federal law suits over guns and hate crimes will help as well and help victims win substantial damages. SCOTUS justices can be impeached, if you have a big enough majority in the senate, impeachment is a political act and these are political judges if there ever were any. Impeachment is a political act, not a legal one, but packing the court is easier, after the radicals are softened up with impeachment inquires, Thomas could be forced to retire with an inquiry alone and that just requires a majority in the house.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> He was just doing his job.


his job was to go to a rally not as a police officer but as a political candidate and punch an opponent who happened to be a black woman?...what kind of benefits come with that job?....i sure hope it comes with insurance, he's going to need it when he's jobless, homeless, perhaps incarcerated...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Old habits die hard, his trouble is he was off duty, it was his political opponent and most importantly it was caught on video. He appeared to be one of several men there leading violence against mostly women protestors, good Christian men no doubt.


he liked your reply...perhaps this squirrel doesn't understand sarcasm yet?


----------



## printer (Jun 27, 2022)

*Clarence Thomas signals interest in making it easier to sue media*
Justice Clarence Thomas on Monday expressed his desire to revisit a landmark 1964 ruling that makes it relatively difficult to bring successful lawsuits against media outlets for defamation.

Thomas’s statement came in response to the court’s decision to turn away an appeal from a Christian nonprofit group who disputed their characterization by the civil rights watchdog group Southern Poverty Law Center.

DEVELOPING








Clarence Thomas signals interest in making it easier to sue media


Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas on Monday expressed a desire to revisit a landmark 1964 ruling that makes it relatively difficult to bring successful lawsuits against media outlets for defama…




thehill.com





Time to reshape the US. A cowered media makes it easier.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Clarence Thomas signals interest in making it easier to sue media*
> Justice Clarence Thomas on Monday expressed his desire to revisit a landmark 1964 ruling that makes it relatively difficult to bring successful lawsuits against media outlets for defamation.
> 
> Thomas’s statement came in response to the court’s decision to turn away an appeal from a Christian nonprofit group who disputed their characterization by the civil rights watchdog group Southern Poverty Law Center.
> ...


Time for Clarence's impeachment inquiry and public humiliation on TV and have his lunatic wife raving before the J6 panel on TV.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Time for Clarence's impeachment inquiry and public humiliation on TV and have his lunatic wife raving before the J6 panel on TV.


it's past time for thomas to be impeached, and it's past time to remove the fucking lying pieces of trump shit that sit with him, on a bench they aren't fit to shine, much less sit on


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's past time for thomas to be impeached, and it's past time to remove the fucking lying pieces of trump shit that sit with him, on a bench they aren't fit to shine, much less sit on


Win or hold the line at least in November then the house can hold impeachment inquires for lying and misleading congress during their confirmation process, vetting was incomplete for some. Trump was also a criminal before he became president for the Stormy Daniels election crime and he was committing crimes during their appointments. You might not be able to impeach them, but you can humiliate them, and question their judgement while softening them up on TV. You can do this to prepare the way for packing the court and perhaps force Thomas to retire too. It is easier to pack the court than to unpack it, but you should be able to force Thomas out and burn the assholes of the rest before the bench packing begins. Prepare the way for change, who knows, it's only bigotry keeping the GOP alive, because it is a perfect storm for them with Trump, J6, abortion and guns. Gas and food prices, along with inflation and interest rates are global issues, ya can't blame Joe or the democrats, but some will reach for even the most absurd excuse to support the republicans.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2022)

Kansas GOP governor candidate arrested on felony charge plunges ahead with campaign


Republican gubernatorial candidate Arlyn Briggs recorded a campaign commercial outlining his vision of conservative government in Kansas only to find out a prominent Christian radio network had no intention of airing the advertisement.He said an employee at Bott Radio Network in Overland Park...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Win or hold the line at least in November then the house can hold impeachment inquires for lying and misleading congress during their confirmation process, vetting was incomplete for some. Trump was also a criminal before he became president for the Stormy Daniels election crime and he was committing crimes during their appointments. You might not be able to impeach them, but you can humiliate them, and question their judgement while softening them up on TV. You can do this to prepare the way for packing the court and perhaps force Thomas to retire too. It is easier to pack the court than to unpack it, but you should be able to force Thomas out and burn the assholes of the rest before the bench packing begins. Prepare the way for change, who knows, it's only bigotry keeping the GOP alive, because it is a perfect storm for them with Trump, J6, abortion and guns. Gas and food prices, along with inflation and interest rates are global issues, ya can't blame Joe or the democrats, but some will reach for even the most absurd excuse to support the republicans.


it is impossible to pack the court unless the democrats pick up a few more seats in both houses...and that is up in the air right now. history says one thing, but the history didn't contain a seditious president and a majority seditious republican party, and it certainly didn't contain a supreme court that had 5 bald face blatantly unrepentant perjurers on it. all i can do is talk to people that i think might change their minds, and vote myself...
i just really am starting to see the country in open warfare soon. the religious right has to fucking get out of politics and stay the fuck out, or they need to be removed, permanently, from our society.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Kansas GOP governor candidate arrested on felony charge plunges ahead with campaign
> 
> 
> Republican gubernatorial candidate Arlyn Briggs recorded a campaign commercial outlining his vision of conservative government in Kansas only to find out a prominent Christian radio network had no intention of airing the advertisement.He said an employee at Bott Radio Network in Overland Park...
> ...


It shouldn't hurt his election prospects, remember where he lives...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it is impossible to pack the court unless the democrats pick up a few more seats in both houses...and that is up in the air right now. history says one thing, but the history didn't contain a seditious president and a majority seditious republican party, and it certainly didn't contain a supreme court that had 5 bald face blatantly unrepentant perjurers on it. all i can do is talk to people that i think might change their minds, and vote myself...
> i just really am starting to see the country in open warfare soon. the religious right has to fucking get out of politics and stay the fuck out, or they need to be removed, permanently, from our society.


Here's the thing, like governor's races, senate races are state wide and not subject to gerrymandering and in some of these places J6 and abortion will have a bigger impact than on other states. It could add up by election day enough to make a difference, I say the more of a democratic majority you can get in the senate, the faster and more radical the change will be, provided a house majority remains and the house is highly gerrymandered. Then there are the state elections and the impact these nutty laws they are passing might have too, Texas comes to mind.

Honestly I can't think of anything that could stick a high voltage wire up the democrats asses than the SCOTUS roll back of abortion rights and the radicals passing idiotic laws in the states. The decision left enough time for women (and men) to fund raise and organize an army of election volunteers. This one could be the straw the broke the camels back and often when things break, they snap completely. America is full of surprises, you elected Obama twice and Trump one FFS! So an out of the blue completely unpredicted landslide could happen, because with America anything can happen!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
All 34 Class 3 Senate seats are up for election in 2022; Class 3 currently consists of 14 Democrats and 20 Republicans. Two special elections will also be held—in California to fill the final weeks of Kamala Harris's term[1] and in Oklahoma to serve the four remaining years of Jim Inhofe's term.

Six Republican senators, Richard Shelby (Alabama), Roy Blunt (Missouri), Richard Burr (North Carolina), Rob Portman (Ohio), Jim Inhofe (Oklahoma), Pat Toomey (Pennsylvania), as well as one Democratic senator, Patrick Leahy (Vermont), have announced that they are not seeking re-election; 15 Republicans and 13 Democrats are running for re-election.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/rudy-giuliani-assault-video-abortion-1374712/

what a fucking drama queen...i hope the guy who slapped him on the back ends up counter suing and taking whatever little cash rudy has, so he ends up homeless and penniless...just like he fucking deserves


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/rudy-giuliani-assault-video-abortion-1374712/
> 
> what a fucking drama queen...i hope the guy who slapped him on the back ends up counter suing and taking whatever little cash rudy has, so he ends up homeless and penniless...just like he fucking deserves


Rudy has one of those, from beginning of time to Jan 20th 2021 blanket pardons in his pocket.

Breaking news the J6 panel is meeting tomorrow with new surprise evidence!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rudy has one of those, from beginning of time to Jan 20th 2021 blanket pardons in his pocket.
> 
> Breaking news the J6 panel is meeting tomorrow with new surprise evidence!


a presidential pardon is useless in a civil matter...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a presidential pardon is useless in a civil matter...


Or a state one, Rudy goes through money like shit through a goose and Donald cut him off awhile back for squealing, because he has no 5th amendment rights. He talked to the J6 panel a long time and so did Ivanka and they never plead the 5th.

I wonder what the J6 panel is gonna drop tomorrow, perhaps they will leak hints today or some reporter will figure it out. For them to change the hearings like this, it must be really big news for us and bad news for Trump and the republicans.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

small comfort, but better than no comfort


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> small comfort, but better than no comfort


They are sowing the seeds of their own destruction, already abortion became less of an issue in the Trump GOP and we never heard a whisper about Jesus, who used to be everybody's best imaginary friend. They are pissing against the wind at all levels and now only cheating, rigging the system and pumping up tribalism and bigotry can help them. They have no policies other than suppressing other Americans and ending liberal democracy in order to maintain minority rule.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

Open primaries in all states would get rid of the Trumpers and lunatics and reduce the radicalism, it is a simple solution that comes with it's own set of issues, but might be better than the current setup, many states have open primaries.






*Let's talk about a million new republican voters....*


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it is impossible to pack the court unless the democrats pick up a few more seats in both houses...and that is up in the air right now. . . . .


My memory is fucked. Does it take the simple 60 to get past the filibuster in the senate, or is a super majority of 67 needed to add seats?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> My memory is fucked. Does it take the simple 60 to get past the filibuster in the senate, or is a super majority of 67 needed to add seats?


Nope, when the session starts they set the rules, but a simple majority rules on the rules, 60 is a tradition and 67 for impeachment of presidents and officials including judges. The senate represents geography not people and represents minority interests just fine, they don't need 60 votes, that is just to make money from lobbyist these days, like Manchin and Senima are doing by bottle necking change. With those two, the congress could pass laws protecting women's rights by eliminating the filibuster and passing the law and others that Joe would sign. However making money is more important for them than basic human rights, power and the base are more important to all 50 republican senators though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> My memory is fucked. Does it take the simple 60 to get past the filibuster in the senate, or is a super majority of 67 needed to add seats?


Now it becomes a big election issue that will energize the base of the democratic party during a midterm election that J6 and Trump freaking out, might cause some republican voters to skip, or their candidates to be under indictment. It could lead to enough of a win for the democrats for some meaningful change. If Abortion, J6 and all the other shit the GOP is in doesn't do it, noting will, it will mean the majority of Americans are Hell bent on self destruction and chaos.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

It will be an election issue, two democratic senators stand in the way of the filibuster and changing the law. Manchin and Sinema are either corrupt or prolife.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Hayes To Democrats: America Is With You On Abortion—What's The Plan?*
13,328 views Jun 27, 2022 “Democratic leadership should not sugar coat it or pretend there is a magic wand to reverse this terrible decision. But they need to articulate a plan to fight back. And right now that is shockingly absent,” says Chris Hayes discussing the fallout of the reversal of Roe v. Wade.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now it becomes a big election issue that will energize the base of the democratic party during a midterm election that J6 and Trump freaking out, might cause some republican voters to skip, or their candidates to be under indictment. It could lead to enough of a win for the democrats for some meaningful change. If Abortion, J6 and all the other shit the GOP is in doesn't do it, noting will, it will mean the majority of Americans are Hell bent on self destruction and chaos.


And a surprise 1/6 hearing today!..gotta ride that wave.

The guy falling forward on the plane was ****p.


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2022)

*McConnell moves to center ahead of midterms *
Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) is moving to the center ahead of the midterm elections, backing a gun safety measure and insisting he is willing to work with President Biden on middle-of-the-road proposals if Republicans win back the Senate majority in November. 

McConnell’s message is aimed squarely at suburban voters, whom he believes will make the difference in battleground states such as Arizona, Georgia, Nevada, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin. 

Such voters moved away from the GOP under former President Trump, but McConnell and Republicans feel they can make inroads in a year where the public is frustrated with high inflation and gas prices. 

The push for such voters explains why McConnell risked his A-plus rating with the National Rifle Association (NRA) to back a gun safety measure last week that was opposed by a majority of his conference. 

It also was reflected in some of the remarks he made Monday at a Rotary Club lunch in Florence, Ky., where he emphasized that if Biden is willing to come toward him, he is willing to make a deal. 

“We have pretty big differences,” McConnell acknowledged. “Whether Joe Biden has the dexterity, shall I say, to pull off a pivot or not, I don’t know, but he won’t have any choice. Because if he wants to be able to function the next few years with divided government, he’ll need to come to the middle.” 

McConnell appears to be doing everything he can to make independent and swing voters as comfortable as possible with the GOP, despite the noise coming from Trump — who is often at odds with McConnell — and the huge social upheaval coming from a court that McConnell had a strong hand in putting together. 

On Monday, he shut down speculation that Republicans would push a law restricting abortion nationwide if they win control of Congress. Instead, he said state governments would decide future limits on abortion. 

“Neither side of this issue has come anywhere close to having 60 votes, so I think this is likely to all be litigated out, dealt with by the various states around the country,” he said. 

The GOP leader has pointed out several times in recent weeks that he has worked with Democrats to pass a $1 trillion infrastructure bill, postal reform and legislation to help the United States compete with China, in addition to a $40 billion Ukraine aid bill and the gun safety measure signed into law this weekend. 

“I’ve already indicated to you I’m not always opposed to doing bipartisan deals. I’ve done infrastructure, I voted for postal reform and I was one of a minority of my party who voted for this school safety, mental health bill, just last week,” he said Monday. 

In backing the gun safety bill, McConnell underscored the need for the GOP to win back suburban voters who left the party under Trump. 

“It’s no secret that we lost ground in suburban areas. We pretty much own rural and small-town America, and I think this is a sensible solution to the problem before us, which is school safety and mental health,” he told reporters before voting with 14 other Senate Republicans on Thursday for the gun safety bill. 

“I hope it will be viewed favorably by voters in the suburbs we need to regain in order to hopefully be in the majority next year,” he said.

McConnell isn’t going too far in saying he’ll work with Biden, warning the GOP will block more Biden nominees if they take back the Senate.

“If I’m the majority leader, we’ll be really picky on appointees,” he said. “There are 1,200 executive branch appointments that come to us. They’re not all as important as the Supreme Court, but many of them are quite important and [need] to be confirmed by the Senate.” 

McConnell also warned Monday that large spending packages will be dead on arrival in a GOP-controlled Senate. Biden spearheaded a $1.9 trillion relief measure in early 2021, and the GOP Senate also backed large spending measures in response to the COVID-19 pandemic under Trump in 2020.








McConnell moves to center ahead of midterms


Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) is moving to the center ahead of the midterm elections, backing a gun safety measure and insisting he is willing to work with President Biden on middl…




thehill.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will be an election issue, two democratic senators stand in the way of the filibuster and changing the law. Manchin and Sinema are either corrupt or prolife.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been saying the same thing and I’m not nearly as smart as Chris Hayes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’ve been saying the same thing and I’m not nearly as smart as Chris Hayes.


The polls are shifting and Mitch is worried enough to actually start acting like a government official, instead of a civil warrior. If women hit the neighborhoods with clipboards, drop the signs in the streets and whining on social media, they could have an impact with a massive volunteer ground game. Winning elections by large margins is their only way forward and that is where the sole focus should be. You don't need to be standing in the street like a dummy with a sign, if you are sitting at the seat of power calling the shots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *McConnell moves to center ahead of midterms *
> Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) is moving to the center ahead of the midterm elections, backing a gun safety measure and insisting he is willing to work with President Biden on middle-of-the-road proposals if Republicans win back the Senate majority in November.
> 
> McConnell’s message is aimed squarely at suburban voters, whom he believes will make the difference in battleground states such as Arizona, Georgia, Nevada, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin.
> ...


They call him the turtle, but he's moving as fast as a snake! Mitch smells the change in the wind and he smells the smoke of his future senate majority as it burns to the ground.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *McConnell moves to center ahead of midterms *
> Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) is moving to the center ahead of the midterm elections, backing a gun safety measure and insisting he is willing to work with President Biden on middle-of-the-road proposals if Republicans win back the Senate majority in November.
> 
> McConnell’s message is aimed squarely at suburban voters, whom he believes will make the difference in battleground states such as Arizona, Georgia, Nevada, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin.
> ...


mitch mcconnel is a lying sack of maggoty shit. if he says the sky is blue, i'm going outside to check it myself.
if he is being cooperative, i would run the other direction as quickly as i could, because that means at some point soon i'm about to be stabbed in the back


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

*The 'Republican Road to Hell' Chronicled In New Book*
100,449 views Jun 28, 2022 Author Tim Miller joins Morning Joe to discuss his new book 'Why We Did It: A Travelogue from the Republican Road to Hell,' which finds Miller conducting a forensic study of the party he once loved.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

*Steve Kornacki: Colorado Senate Race Is 'Marquee Race' For Primary Day*
6,290 views Jun 28, 2022 NBC News' Vaughn Hillyard breaks down the Colorado Republican Senate primary and Steve Kornacki looks at the key primaries across the country.


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2022)

*Rep. Boebert: 'I'm Tired of This Separation of Church and State Junk'*
Rep. Lauren Boebert, R-Colo., is arguing against the separation of church and state, according to a new video.

Boebert’s comments came Sunday at Cornerstone Christian Center in Basalt, Colorado, according to The Denver Post.

In the video, which has been viewed over 835,000 times on Twitter, Boebert said America’s Founding Fathers never intended separation of church and state.

"The reason we had so many overreaching regulations in our nation is because the church complied," Boebert said. "The church is supposed to direct the government. The government is not meant to direct the church. That is not how our Founding Fathers intended it.

"And I'm tired of this separation of church and state junk; that's not in the Constitution. It was in a stinking letter, and it means nothing like what they say it does."

Newsweek reported that the letter Boebert referred to was written by Thomas Jefferson to the Danbury Baptists in 1802. In the letter, Jefferson called for the separation of church and state.

"I contemplate with sovereign reverence that act of the whole American people which declares that their legislature should make no law respecting an establishment of religion or prohibiting the free exercise thereof, thus building a wall of separation between church and state," Jefferson wrote.

The Post reported that the case in favor of separation of church and state is strong, according to Richard Collins, a retired constitutional law professor at the University of Colorado Boulder.

"But like so many issues, you can debate it," Collins said. "It's not completely unassailable, and that’s what encourages people like Boebert to go after it."

The Post noted Boebert's comments came just days after the Supreme Court overturned Roe v. Wade.

Newsmax has contacted Boebert’s office for further comment. 


https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/boebert-church-state-jefferson/2022/06/28/id/1076400/


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 29, 2022)

Who is going to tell Ted, Elmo isn’t a real person?









Analysis: Ted Cruz just picked a fight with a Muppet. Again. — CNN Politics


On Tuesday, Elmo — yes, the perennially joyful red Muppet who loves, literally, everyone — got vaccinated against Covid-19.




apple.news


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Who is going to tell Ted, Elmo isn’t a real person?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ted is antivaxx for children, he will use anything to grasp at power, Ted is an intelligent sociopath and this has been widely reported. He has obvious blind spots that he compensates for with intellect, but it doesn't work very well in novel situations. He can't read a room like Trump or sense the rage and play on it, Ted doesn't feel much of anything, other than fear.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 29, 2022)

It was very funny when trump called his wife ugly and accused his dad of killing kennedy or whatever it was, and then Cruz sucked his dick.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 29, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It was very funny when trump called his wife ugly and accused his dad of killing kennedy or whatever it was, and then Cruz sucked his dick.


By "funny" I'm assuming you mean craven and pathetic


----------



## HGCC (Jun 29, 2022)

I mean funny in a very very dark way. Not in the sense that the insults are funny.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 1, 2022)

Looks like a debate at a mental asylum.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542866096537145345


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

These are people under siege, the republicans know they are losing and know they have to cheat to win, instead of reforming and adapting. It's a long term demographic and immigration trend and they have painted themselves into a white corner, but even there, younger white voters lean left and pro human rights, more than older ones do. They are more subject to media and the greater modern culture than previous generations and are not as influenced by local conditions and opinions, or even by parents. Only old people watch foxnews and it's mostly cowardly incels, morons, brainwashed "Christians" and Nazi miscreants who are young republicans these days. The future does not belong to these people and they know it, every year more of their voting base dies than is replaced and covid recently helped with that.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*‘So much worse than we thought’: GOP pollster on potential political violence in America*
44,238 views Jul 1, 2022 Republican pollster Neil Newhouse and former Obama pollster Joel Benenson speak with CNN’s John King about a poll they conducted that showed more than a quarter of Americans think it may be necessary to take up arms against the government and that most Americans think their government is corrupt and rigged against them.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 1, 2022)

It's never the right people that think that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

There Are 11 Types of Donald Trump Enablers. Which One Are You?


A taxonomy of the messiahs, demonizers and tribalist trolls of Trumpland.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)

*In Wisconsin, A Portrait Of America's Broken Democracy*
44,252 views Jul 2, 2022 Ali Velshi reports on an example in Wisconsin of Republicans abusing their position to maintain partisan power and prevent an elected democrat from performing the duties of their office.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to the Christo-Fascist Takeover of America*
33,937 views Jul 2, 2022 Texas Paul gives an epic rant on how the prevailing ideology of the GOP appears to be Christo-fascism. The GOP thought they could pander to and control this element of the political party but have now become captured and dominated by it. Texas Paul gives examples of other countries that devolved quickly into fascism and the strikingly scary similarities to the United States right now. This is vintage Texas Paul.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2022)

more selective law enforcement because Repugs are offended by the democratic process. 









Supreme Court marshal asked Maryland and Virginia governors to protect justices. Here's what they said.


The marshal of the Supreme Court is asking Maryland officials to direct law enforcement to enforce the state's laws prohibiting picketing outside the homes of Supreme Court justices, according to letters sent to Gov. Larry Hogan and Mark Elrich, the county executive of Montgomery County.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)

Donald destroys the GOP, another reason to delay his prosecution. He will drive democratic turnout, steal republican donor money and take revenge on republican candidates. It is just a distraction and hope to cloak himself in legitimate politics, but it is too far away from the 2024 election to do him much good and Donald has a lot of legal trouble between now and then.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Trump told associates he’s eager to launch run this month*
21,014 views Jul 3, 2022 Over the past week, Trump has told associates he is eager to launch another presidential campaign as early as this month to capitalize on President Joe Biden’s increasingly dismal poll numbers and put his potential GOP rivals on notice.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2022)

*Republican Gov. Kristi Noem Implies a Raped 10-Year-Old Might Be Forced to Give Birth*
*South Dakota’s trigger law outlawed abortion after the Supreme Court’s Roe decision.*








Gov. Kristi Noem implies a raped 10-year-old might be forced to give birth


South Dakota's trigger law outlawed abortion after the Supreme Court's Roe decision.




www.motherjones.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)

*Jason Stanley Warns: "America Is Now in Fascism’s Legal Phase" | Amanpour and Company*
501,108 views Jan 6, 2022 Yale philosophy professor Jason Stanley sees January 6, 2021 as part of a history of fascist impulses in American politics. This is the focus of his book "How Fascism Works: The Politics of Us and Them." His latest article in The Guardian is titled “America is now in fascism’s legal phase.” Stanley speaks with Michel Martin about what he calls an “extremely critical moment” for democracy around the world.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 4, 2022)

Missouri lawmaker resigns after guilty verdict in medical fraud scheme


Rep. Tricia Derges, R-Nixa, resigned three days after after a jury found her guilty of wire fraud, illegal distribution of controlled substances and making false statements to investigators.




www.stltoday.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5158121


republicans are 111 times as corrupt as democrats? sounds about right...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2022)

*A Michigan police chief has apologized after it emerged that the department used images of Black men during target practice*








A Michigan police chief has apologized after it emerged that the department used images of Black men during target practice | CNN


A Michigan police chief has issued a public apology after reports that targets with images of Black men were seen at his department's target practice area.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2022)

https://news.yahoo.com/rep-marjorie-taylor-greene-sen-130000867.html

todays word is "hypocrisy"...i know that's a big word, but just look in the dictionary and it will explain it...

hy·poc·ri·sy
/həˈpäkrəsē/
the practice of claiming to have moral standards or beliefs to which one's own behavior does not conform; pretense.
"his target was the hypocrisy of suburban life"
see also :

Similar : Sanctimony, affected piousness, republicanism, trumpism, pretense, deceit, deception


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2022)

^ Is boebert going to the opera after work?....you know who overdresses like that? white trash with no class


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 4, 2022)

GOP Guv Candidate Darren Bailey Says ‘Let’s Move On’ After Parade Shooting


He apologized after getting roasted on social media.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> GOP Guv Candidate Darren Bailey Says ‘Let’s Move On’ After Parade Shooting
> 
> 
> He apologized after getting roasted on social media.
> ...


He better hope it is a while before the primary.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> GOP Guv Candidate Darren Bailey Says ‘Let’s Move On’ After Parade Shooting
> 
> 
> He apologized after getting roasted on social media.
> ...


"And lets address everything except the actual issue, the incredibly easy access to firearms in this country"...
what a classy guy.


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 5, 2022)

I did nazi this coming.










New law will survey Florida students, professors on political views


Colleges could lose funding if survey of "ideas and perspectives" fails to satisfy state's GOP-run legislature




www.salon.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I did nazi this coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The land of the free?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 5, 2022)

N H house leader


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

Boy, Donald really wanted to burn the house down on the way out!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Axios: Trump tried to pull troops from around world after election loss*
1,631,662 views May 17, 2021 Axios reporter Jonathan Swan tells CNN about former President Donald Trump's "off-the-books" bid to remove troops from Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Germany and Africa in his final weeks in office after he'd lost the election.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I did nazi this coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that isn't challenged in court and shot the fuck down, i see a lot of empty desks at florida colleges soon, and a lot of classes with no one to teach them...which is ok, i guess, desatanis needs to keep people fucking stupid so they'll keep voting for his fucking mussolini ass


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Boy, Donald really wanted to burn the house down on the way out!
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


it took this long for this to get on the news? what the fuck? this should have been reported the day he tried to do it....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

*Texas Paul SLAMS GOP Governors as the “WORLD’S WORST CEOs”*
16,646 views Jul 5, 2022 In this brilliant new rant for MeidasTouch, Texas Paul breaks down how GOP governors and leaders would make the the worst business leaders and CEOs. Texas Paul uses governors like Greg Abbott and Ron DeSantis as examples and asks us to imagine a CEO who instead of solving the business issues facing the company, blamed the corporate problems on the LGBTQ community or immigrants instead of solving the problems before them and how quickly they would get fired. Texas Paul concludes by discussing the importance of competent leadership so that government can function for the people. It’s time to get rid of these incompetent Republican leaders.


----------



## printer (Jul 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I did nazi this coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aproved by the Supreme Court.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2022)

https://apnews.com/article/biden-technology-health-congress-climate-and-environment-0cec1d533e7b9ea99927656f83e6589b

turkeywattle mitch is just a blatant and proud obstructionist, with 19th century values, and not one fucking breath of compassion for the poor in his entire disgusting body...what is it that is keeping these evil old motherfuckers alive? you would think living with that much hate in your heart would rot it from the inside out.
and as far as manchin goes, why aren't some democrats actively supporting ANYONE who is running against him? why aren't some of the pacs advertising the shit out of his democratic rivals? and running ads against him? they don't even have to be shitty mean ads, just tell the truth, many in Va. already know he's bat shit crazy, the Va. coal miner's union tried to get him to support the infrastructure bill and he just fucking ignored them, they can't be happy about that treatment, exploit the fuck out of that, and kick his fucking conflict of interest having ass the fuck off of the energy committee.


----------



## printer (Jul 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://apnews.com/article/biden-technology-health-congress-climate-and-environment-0cec1d533e7b9ea99927656f83e6589b
> 
> turkeywattle mitch is just a blatant and proud obstructionist, with 19th century values, and not one fucking breath of compassion for the poor in his entire disgusting body...what is it that is keeping these evil old motherfuckers alive? you would think living with that much hate in your heart would rot it from the inside out.
> and as far as manchin goes, why aren't some democrats actively supporting ANYONE who is running against him? why aren't some of the pacs advertising the shit out of his democratic rivals? and running ads against him? they don't even have to be shitty mean ads, just tell the truth, many in Va. already know he's bat shit crazy, the Va. coal miner's union tried to get him to support the infrastructure bill and he just fucking ignored them, they can't be happy about that treatment, exploit the fuck out of that, and kick his fucking conflict of interest having ass the fuck off of the energy committee.


Mitch does not hate the little folk. He just doesn't care. Not sure with anyone less right leaning will get elected in WV.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2022)

printer said:


> Mitch does not hate the little folk. He just doesn't care. Not sure with anyone less right leaning will get elected in WV.


i would normally say so, but the miners union seemed a little upset with how he voted on the infrastructure bill, and that's a big bunch of voters there, if someone actually talked to them and worked out a platform they liked, i think they would cut manchin's throat in a second.


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## printer (Jul 6, 2022)

injinji said:


>


I really liked the demonic portal that apeared above the White House with Biden moving in. Once I feel confident about covid I would not mind doing the tourist thing and go see it in person.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

We have the technology to catch these assholes using voice print technology and robocalls to suspects to capture samples. People need to be able to punch a number on their phone to record such calls in high fidelity and send them to federal authorities immediately. Make a law that says you can't buy a sim card or a cellphone without showing your id and getting a picture taken of it and you by the seller.

These threats are a big threat to liberal democracy and are domestic terrorism.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Jan. 6 Committee Member Releases Audio Of Threats Made To His Office*
72,494 views Jul 6, 2022 Jan. 6 Committee member, Rep. Adam Kinzinger, R-Il., has released audio of threats made to his office over his involvement in the committee. The Morning Joe panel discusses.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2022)

injinji said:


>


want to make this a better world? shoot every motherfucker in this video in the face, several times....the world would be improved 1000 times for each one of them that dies


----------



## 420 Garden (Jul 6, 2022)

True 100%


----------



## printer (Jul 6, 2022)

420 Garden said:


> True 100%


I can love vanilla and chocolate, heck, even strawberry and cookies and cream. In the same way I can dislike one politician as well as another. Must be easy living in a world that is black and white as you imply.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

420 Garden said:


> True 100%


If you like Trump you are an idiot and sucker, if you voted for him you are a traitor and a useful idiot, it's real simple for most folks who aren't brainwashed or hate and fear filled fools.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2022)

420 Garden said:


> True 100%


----------



## 420 Garden (Jul 6, 2022)

Ya got a red ring around your mouth, better lay off the KOOL -AID.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

tuff squirrel


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2022)

420 Garden said:


> True 100%


Bless your heart.


----------



## printer (Jul 6, 2022)

420 Garden said:


> Ya got a red ring around your mouth, better lay off the KOOL -AID.


Quite an open ended statement, don't you think?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2022)

420 Garden said:


> Ya got a red ring around your mouth, better lay off the KOOL -AID.


you got an orange ring around your mouth...


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 6, 2022)

How are these rings appearing on peoples mouths? Asking for a friend


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

Donald needs a trophy room where he can mount the waxworks heads of all the lawyers he's fucked, he would need a very large room. Have them all with surprised and shocked looks on their faces and mounted on plaques, like big game trophies! Maybe an idea for the Trump presidential library...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald needs a trophy room where he can mount the waxworks heads of all the lawyers he's fucked, he would need a very large room. Have them all with surprised and shocked looks on their faces and mounted on plaques, like big game trophies! Maybe an idea for the Trump presidential library...


or his cell


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> How are these rings appearing on peoples mouths? Asking for a friend


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> or his cell


They can build his library in the form a of a prison, with bars and even a replica of his wall enclosing the courtyard. The fake lawyer heads could line the main hallway. There would be no books in the library, except those written about Donald's many scandals and crimes. Most of it would be filled with videos and the pavilion would be surrounded by a half million covid tombstones. Never forget Donald, he or something worse is only an election away.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They can build his library in the form a of a prison, with bars and even a replica of his wall enclosing the courtyard. The fake lawyer heads could line the main hallway. There would be no books in the library, except those written about Donald's many scandals and crimes. Most of it would be filled with videos and the pavilion would be surrounded by a half million covid tombstones. Never forget Donald, he or something worse is only an election away.


you put a lot of thought into that haven't u....lol....

now we just gotta stop the orange avenger from getting to 2024, i'm thinking that what he's banking on now.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you put a lot of thought into that haven't u....lol....
> 
> now we just gotta stop the orange avenger from getting to 2024, i'm thinking that what he's banking on now.....


we WANT him to run...just not win.
anything to split the republican party is a blessing for the democrats...and democracy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we WANT him to run...just not win.
> anything to split the republican party is a blessing for the democrats...and democracy.


rather see the orange bafoon strung and quartered and then all his body parts sent to pooty as a parting gift........

this may sound off, rather see liz run rather than that bafoon


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2022)

420 Garden said:


> True 100%


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> rather see the orange bafoon strung and quartered and then all his body parts sent to pooty as a parting gift........
> 
> this may sound off, rather see liz run rather than that bafoon


The republican party is fucked no matter what scum rises to the top and rest assured only scum will float to the top of that cesspit. The base drive it and they are the dregs at the bottom of the stinking ferment of domestic terrorism, lunacy, lies and treason. They are not an option for an American patriot, even if they were running for local dog catcher. The German insult schweinhund fits them, pig dogs, run with the pigs and they get the stink on themselves too. Or, if they do the Devil's work long enough, they become indistinguishable from him.

To be or vote for a republican is to support, or be ok with treason, sedition and corruption, not to mention bigotry and Trump. It means favoring reduced human rights for women and being associated with domestic terrorism while being duped by a propaganda network. It means a severely flawed character and being driven by a greater cause than your country and misusing the government and law to cause harm to innocent American citizens because of bigotry.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The republican party is fucked no matter what scum rises to the top and rest assured only scum will float to the top of that cesspit. The base drive it and they are the dregs at the bottom of the stinking ferment of domestic terrorism, lunacy, lies and treason. They are not an option for an American patriot, even if they were running for local dog catcher. The German insult schweinhund fits them, pig dogs, run with the pigs and they get the stink on themselves too. Or, if they do the Devil's work long enough, they become indistinguishable from him.
> 
> To be or vote for a republican is to support, or be ok with treason, sedition and corruption, not to mention bigotry and Trump. It means favoring reduced human rights for women and being associated with domestic terrorism while being duped by a propaganda network. It means a severely flawed character and being driven by a greater cause than your country and misusing the government and law to cause harm to innocent American citizens because of bigotry.


glad i don't vote...

and i know republicans are POS, look what they are doing down here.....Uvalde not even a word, swepped under the rug, now they're on about immigration saying there are thousands crossing (lie) most are not cause of mexico and if they were why would they result in hopping into a tractor trailer to get transported here( we had 52 die like that down here) trapped in there no water, no food..etc..etc..it's a bunch of BS and they're blaming it on Biden of course.......it's a bunch of BS.....and they're the cause of it.....we had such a good relationship with mexico too and a good understanding till these douchbags got in.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> glad i don't vote...
> 
> and i know republicans are POS, look what they are doing down here.....Uvalde not even a word, swepped under the rug, now they're on about immigration saying there are thousands crossing (lie) most are not cause of mexico and if they were why would they result in hopping into a tractor trailer to get transported here( we had 52 die like that down here) trapped in there no water, no food..etc..etc..it's a bunch of BS and they're blaming it on Biden of course.......it's a bunch of BS.....and they're the cause of it.....we had such a good relationship with mexico too and a good understanding till these douchbags got in.......


vote you asshole....


----------



## BarknPunkin (Jul 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> vote you asshole....


With a lot of 'em, it's not "dont vote", it's CAN'T. 
Too young, felonies, shut ins, ect.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2022)

BarknPunkin said:


> With a lot of 'em, it's not "dont vote", it's CAN'T.
> Too young, felonies, shut ins, ect.


he might be a felon, but he ain't too young, and he ain't a shut in...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 6, 2022)

420 Garden said:


> Ya got a red ring around your mouth, better lay off the KOOL -AID.


No issues man. We got it covered.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

*Texas Paul SLAMS Marjorie Taylor Greene’s Newest MAGA Conspiracy Lunacy*
17,190 views Jul 6, 2022 Texas Paul responds to recent videos released by Marjorie Taylor Greene where she intentionally spreads conspiracy nonsense. Texas Paul questions how in the world this is viewed as “conservative” and implores the media and us all not to call MAGA conservative.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544883707516817408


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544883707516817408


People elect her and they obviously have their "reasons" and probably chose her over someone with common sense and brains. She will probably be easily reelected, facts, ability or sanity doesn't matter, the people get the government they deserve and it starts with the likes of her.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2022)

So, who did Matt rat out to stay out of jail? Trump kept him at arm's length since before the election. Matt is still facing a mandatory 10 year sentence that can't be dealt away.









Matt Gaetz's friend says he's cooperated in sex trafficking probe against 'multiple individuals'


Ahead of his sentencing for child sex trafficking, Joel Greenberg, who is an associate of Florida GOP Rep. Matt Gaetz, says he's cooperated with numerous investigations, Newsweeks reports. Greenberg pleaded guilty to six federal crimes, including sex trafficking of a child, identity theft...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544883707516817408


fucking crazy bitch...who the fuck elects these psychos?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/07/06/politics/andrew-mccabe-james-comey-irs-tax-audit/index.html

yeah, it was just a highly unlikely coincidence that a former F.B.I. director and his deputy director who trump hated were "randomly" selected for irs audits at the same time...


p.s....both audits came back clean, one owed a couple of hundred in a small error, one got a couple of hundred back due to the irs's small error...guess trump just assumed siccing the irs on someone would get results...apparently the possibility that people don't cheat on their taxes never occurred to the fat orange thief


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 7, 2022)

Michigan GOP candidates for governor pledge loyalty to Trump in primary debate


The Republican gubernatorial debate in Grand Rapids was the latest clash in what's become a messy GOP primary ahead of the Aug. 2 election.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fucking crazy bitch...who the fuck elects these psychos?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan GOP candidates for governor pledge loyalty to Trump in primary debate
> 
> 
> The Republican gubernatorial debate in Grand Rapids was the latest clash in what's become a messy GOP primary ahead of the Aug. 2 election.
> ...


cancer comes back if you don't kill all of it the first time....the only way to get rid of it for good...is to get rid of it , for good.
you cut it out like the diseased growth it is, and destroy it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2022)

*GOP candidate to appear in court after debate*
131,108 views Jul 7, 2022 GOP Michigan gubernatorial candidate Ryan Kelley is facing charges for his role in the January 6 Capitol attack. CNN affiliate WOOD TV political reporter Rick Albin has the details.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *GOP candidate to appear in court after debate*
> 131,108 views Jul 7, 2022 GOP Michigan gubernatorial candidate Ryan Kelley is facing charges for his role in the January 6 Capitol attack. CNN affiliate WOOD TV political reporter Rick Albin has the details.


the fact that a cocksucker like this can run and have a chance to win makes me fucking sick...how did we let people get this fucking stupid? what the fuck were we teaching kids in school? did they change the curriculum the day i graduated?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the fact that a cocksucker like this can run and have a chance to win makes me fucking sick...how did we let people get this fucking stupid? what the fuck were we teaching kids in school? did they change the curriculum the day i graduated?


Maybe the lead in the water of Flint was just the tip of the iceberg? This could be the result of mass chemically induced stupidity.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe the lead in the water of Flint was just the tip of the iceberg? This could be the result of mass chemically induced stupidity.


that sounds as reasonable as anything i can come up with, sadly


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 7, 2022)

Hawley just gave away the game plan: make life so bad in red states that Democrats move to blue states, giving Republican voters a higher representation in Congress and more influence on the electoral college. They want to gerrymander on a national scale.


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2022)

British trumpf


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Hawley just gave away the game plan: make life so bad in red states that Democrats move to blue states, giving Republican voters a higher representation in Congress and more influence on the electoral college. They want to gerrymander on a national scale.


well then, it's time to start campaigning to get rid of the electoral college...HARD...it was a way to get fucking slave owners to go along with ANYTHING in the first place...and now the descendants of the same horrible fucking people want to use it to fuck over everyone who isn't them.


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well then, it's time to start campaigning to get rid of the electoral college...HARD...it was a way to get fucking slave owners to go along with ANYTHING in the first place...and now the descendants of the same horrible fucking people want to use it to fuck over everyone who isn't them.


The 11 states not named MA and VA would not have voted to approve the constitution without the weighted representation of the Electoral College. MA and VA agreed because they had the lion's share of the debt incurred in fighting the British and that debt was nationalized. At the time, most of the small states were not large slave holders.

There were lots of fights about slavery. But it was more to do with taxation and congressional representation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> The 11 states not named MA and VA would not have voted to approve the constitution without the weighted representation of the Electoral College. MA and VA agreed because they had the lion's share of the debt incurred in fighting the British and that debt was nationalized. At the time, most of the small states were not large slave holders.
> 
> There were lots of fights about slavery. But it was more to do with taxation and congressional representation.


it's time to do away with it, and count individual votes...voters rights are so fucking important to the republicans, lets make sure every individual vote counts, directly, with no chance of democrats stealing them...a straight up count, one person, one vote, the one with the most votes at the end of the day wins, period, no arguments.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's time to do away with it, and count individual votes...voters rights are so fucking important to the republicans, lets make sure every individual vote counts, directly, with no chance of democrats stealing them...a straight up count, one person, one vote, the one with the most votes at the end of the day wins, period, no arguments.


This and a viable multiparty system requiring coalition politics in Congress.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2022)

Michigan Republican bragged about his 'golden' genitals to subordinates: lawsuit


On Thursday, the Associated Press revealed new details about past discrimination lawsuits against Kevin Rinke, a former Toyota dealership owner now running for governor of Michigan."Court documents state that Rinke also referred to his own genitals as 'golden' while threatening to sexually...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan Republican bragged about his 'golden' genitals to subordinates: lawsuit
> 
> 
> On Thursday, the Associated Press revealed new details about past discrimination lawsuits against Kevin Rinke, a former Toyota dealership owner now running for governor of Michigan."Court documents state that Rinke also referred to his own genitals as 'golden' while threatening to sexually...
> ...


A testicle tanner


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan Republican bragged about his 'golden' genitals to subordinates: lawsuit
> 
> 
> On Thursday, the Associated Press revealed new details about past discrimination lawsuits against Kevin Rinke, a former Toyota dealership owner now running for governor of Michigan."Court documents state that Rinke also referred to his own genitals as 'golden' while threatening to sexually...
> ...


He should win Michigan no problem!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2022)

LOL










George Clooney to Executive Produce Ohio State Abuse Scandal Docuseries


George Clooney and Grant Heslov’s Smokehouse Pictures are partnering with Sports Illustrated Studios to produce a docuseries about sports journalist Jon Wertheim’s cover story detailing…




variety.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starring Gym Jordan!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2022)

Trump-loving Michigan governor candidate pleads not guilty to Capitol riot-related charges


A Republican candidate for Michigan governor has pleaded not guilty to federal charges related to his alleged involvement in the Jan. 6 insurrection.Ryan Kelley was arrested June 9 by the FBI on misdemeanor charges and released that afternoon, and he was arraigned Thursday morning on federal...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5160216


And yet it is the elderly and middle aged who are the republicans biggest fans, it doesn't matter if voting for them fucks them on everything from social security to the price of drugs. Its not much different for anybody who votes for them, except billionaires. Young people with student loans or who want an education, fuck themselves by voting republican, even those looking for trades jobs. Women and brown people who vote for republicans fuck themselves most of all, as would any minority, including LBGTQ folks.

When most people really ask themselves, "what's in it for me"? By voting for republicans they come up pretty short, if they are halfway honest with themselves. Most have ulterior and malicious motives that have little to do with their own self interests or even the country's, prime suckers for any con artist. When presented with the truth, most will switch the channel to get the bullshit they prefer and even the most transparent lie, that a child wouldn't believe, is something to desperately cling to, like a drowning man does a straw.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

*Let's talk about DOJ looking at Abbott's Lone Star....*


----------



## printer (Jul 8, 2022)

*Pentagon looks to recoup money from Flynn for unsanctioned foreign payments*
The Department of Defense is seeking to recoup thousands of dollars from former national security advisor Michael Flynn after determining that the retired general failed to disclose foreign payments.

Flynn, who served for three weeks under then-President Donald Trump, received hundreds of thousands of dollars from Turkish and Russian entities in 2015 without approval from the U.S. government, according to documents obtained by The Washington Post.

The U.S. Army told Flynn in May that it is seeking a sum of $38,557.06 after finding that the former general received the same amount from the Russian government for attending a dinner in celebration of Russian news agency RT.

This finding, among others, was released in a January memo to the Army that dealt with the results of an investigation of Flynn.

Flynn did not “obtain the approvals of the Secretary of the Army and the Secretary of State,” resulting in “a violation of the Emoluments Clause,” according to army lawyer Craig R. Schmauder.

The Emoluments Clause of the U.S. Constitution requires that former members of the U.S. military must receive approval from the government before they are able to receive money from governments of other countries.

“When there is a finding that a military retiree has violated the Emoluments Clause, the United States Government may pursue a debt collection,” Schmauder wrote in a letter seeking the $38,557.06 sum from Flynn.








Pentagon looks to recoup money from Flynn for unsanctioned foreign payments: report


The Department of Defense is seeking to recoup thousands of dollars from former national security advisor Michael Flynn after determining that the retired general failed to disclose foreign payment…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Pentagon looks to recoup money from Flynn for unsanctioned foreign payments*
> The Department of Defense is seeking to recoup thousands of dollars from former national security advisor Michael Flynn after determining that the retired general failed to disclose foreign payments.
> 
> Flynn, who served for three weeks under then-President Donald Trump, received hundreds of thousands of dollars from Turkish and Russian entities in 2015 without approval from the U.S. government, according to documents obtained by The Washington Post.
> ...


That Emoluments Clause applies to Trump too, the commander and chief.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

*Texas Paul EXPOSES Radical Right’s BIG LIE on Global Oil Market*
28,036 views Jul 8, 2022 Texas Paul takes a drive down the highway and in front of an oil well gives us a lesson about how the global oil markets work and how the GOP and radical right-wing figures like Tucker Carlson and Marjorie Taylor Greene consistently lie to people about how the markets operate for nefarious goals and to destabilize America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

Only the best people! Nonetheless it will be a tight race in Georgia for Rev. Warnock. Crazy, stupid and unfit is no impediment for republican voters, though Herschel being black would be a bigger factor. Even though Warnock is a Christian minister, most republican "Christians" won't vote for him, they will vote for a crazy, lying philander with no brains or morals, just like Trump. It shouldn't even be a close race, Warnock leads by 10 points, but it's really a lot closer than that, not counting republican cheating. Some republican voters still have a sense of shame, which is why the lunatics come out better on election day than the polls indicate.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Herschel Walker's Advisers Worry He Isn't 'Mentally Fit' To Be A Senator*
28,410 views Jul 8, 2022 According to a shocking new report from The Daily Beast, Herschel Walker's own advisers have admitted in internal communications that they aren't sure if the candidate is "mentally fit" to serve. This is an explosive revelation that should be used in every ad targeting Walker from now until election day. This new information comes after it was revealed that Walker lied to his own staff about his other children's existence. Farron Cousins explains what's happening.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

*Michael Cohen REACTS to Trump Truth Social SPAC Disaster*
15,082 views Jul 8, 2022 Michael Cohen responds to news that the merger between Truth Social and Digital World Acquisition Company (DWAC) is being investigated by the SEC and the DOJ in a criminal investigation causing the stock to plummet. The investigation relates to potential violations of securities law. Cohen explains that Trump is always in it for the money and will cut corners and break laws and defraud whoever so it shouldn’t be surprising he would engage in such conduct with the SPAC.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2022)

*THE MOST PATHETIC MEN IN AMERICA*
Why Lindsey Graham, Kevin McCarthy, and so many other cowards in Congress are still doing Trump’s bidding









The Most Pathetic Men in America


Why Lindsey Graham, Kevin McCarthy, and so many other cowards in Congress are still doing Trump’s bidding




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## printer (Jul 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 5160333
> *THE MOST PATHETIC MEN IN AMERICA*
> Why Lindsey Graham, Kevin McCarthy, and so many other cowards in Congress are still doing Trump’s bidding
> 
> ...


This is bs. Lap dogs do not run.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2022)

Ohio House Republicans are advancing a bill to teach BOTH SIDES OF THE HOLOCAUST.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ohio House Republicans are advancing a bill to teach BOTH SIDES OF THE HOLOCAUST.


That might play to the base, but it remains to be seen how much of white America is willing to fuck themselves over their "greater cause". If you think you are circling the drain of democracy now, wait until these assholes win the house and senate in November, the whirling motion and gurgling sounds will grow much more intense than this, you ain't seen nothing yet. Reward these assholes with power after what they have done and I guess America will get the government the people deserve, for a long time, the nation will have proven itself unfit for freedom and needs a hard master, bitter experience and yet more humiliation.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about DOJ looking at Abbott's Lone Star....*


he's right it is......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> he's right it is......


Texas is purple, not red and the republicans have been fucking up mightily on everything. You also have one senator up for reelection in November. If the democrats win the house and the governorship in Texas, the republicans will go nuts and it will be as bad as trying to get rid of Trump! How many recounts of not even close results, as the base refuse to accept it? The republican state senate and supreme court would block everything of course!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

the repubs in Texas have fucked things up so much it's unreal......i asked sometimes why i stayed it this state for so long....and i still smh


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2022)

Chancery Court in Davidson County, Tennessee, has ruled that taxpayer funded establishments can place signs that say "No Jews Allowed" ... as long as there is at least one establishment where services for Jews are provided.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

*Anne Applebaum: ‘The People Who Are Fighting Populism Are Getting Better At Doing It’*
18,962 views Jul 8, 2022 Anne Applebaum joins Morning Joe to discuss her two new pieces for ‘The Atlantic’: “The Reason Liz Cheney Is Narrating the January 6 Story,” and “What Brexit Did to Boris Johnson—And Britain.”


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That Emoluments Clause applies to Trump too, the commander-in-chief.


fify

former commander-in-chief and aspiring nuker of cyclones. 

No doubt that man has violated the clause bigly and manyly. But until it is otherwise, I don’t see trying this case overcoming his weasel/survivor superpowers.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ohio House Republicans are advancing a bill to teach BOTH SIDES OF THE HOLOCAUST.


'There are fine people on both sides'.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> fify
> 
> former commander-in-chief and aspiring nuker of cyclones.
> 
> No doubt that man has violated the clause bigly and manyly. But until it is otherwise, I don’t see trying this case overcoming his weasel/survivor superpowers.


We can always throw a bucket of water on him, see what happens- we haven't tried that yet.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2022)

"The MAGA loving chairman of the Oklahoma College Republicans has been arrested on multiple sex crimes charges including sodomy of a minor. Anyone else notice that the perverts are all Republicans?"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> "The MAGA loving chairman of the Oklahoma College Republicans has been arrested on multiple sex crimes charges including sodomy of a minor. Anyone else notice that the perverts are all Republicans?"


All the racists and bigots too... Character flaws often come in clusters.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All the racists and bigots too... Character flaws often come in clusters.


'There are fine people on both sides'.

And yet it almost always seems to be one sided..go figure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

*Caffeinated with John Fugelsang - Ep #2 - Breaking Bannon*
10,115 views Nov 4, 2021 Caffeinated with John Fugelsang. Check out John each week as he gives you his unique take on politics, religion, news and more. John Fugelsang is an American political commentator, actor, comedian, writer, and television personality.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> the repubs in Texas have fucked things up so much it's unreal......i asked sometimes why i stayed it this state for so long....and i still smh


because if you and other democrats leave, those fuck nut cocksuckers will have NO opposition...stay and fight them every way you can...
i live in Tn....i was seriously considering leaving, going to a state not run by republicans fucks...but i decided FUCK THEM, i'll stay here and fight them every way i can, every chance i get.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Anne Applebaum: ‘The People Who Are Fighting Populism Are Getting Better At Doing It’*
> 18,962 views Jul 8, 2022 Anne Applebaum joins Morning Joe to discuss her two new pieces for ‘The Atlantic’: “The Reason Liz Cheney Is Narrating the January 6 Story,” and “What Brexit Did to Boris Johnson—And Britain.”


anyone else notice she has at least 8 copies of her own book on her bookshelf?....isn't that a little odd?


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> because if you and other democrats leave, those fuck nut cocksuckers will have NO opposition...stay and fight them every way you can...
> i live in Tn....i was seriously considering leaving, going to a state not run by republicans fucks...but i decided FUCK THEM, i'll stay here and fight them every way i can, every chance i get.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546260899396206592


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/jul/07/canada-police-spyware-admission-surveillance-experts

Canada, you seem to be catching up to our shady ways...you're slipping off of that moral high ground, now if America goes (further) to shit, where am i supposed to go? Switzerland? really?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ohio House Republicans are advancing a bill to teach BOTH SIDES OF THE HOLOCAUST.


Are you talking about Bill 372?

https://www.jns.org/ohio-senate-passes-bill-to-establish-new-holocaust-education-commission/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Are you talking about Bill 372?
> 
> https://www.jns.org/ohio-senate-passes-bill-to-establish-new-holocaust-education-commission/


https://ohiohouse.gov/members/brigid-kelly/news/ohio-republican-lawmaker-wants-to-require-teaching-german-soldiers-holocaust-perspective-in-classroom-censorship-bill-109363

only currently contested bill in ohio i could find, would guess that's the one...
pretty different spins on that story, eh?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2022)

Ohio House Republicans passed a bill that would require a genital inspection of any child thought to be transgender to enforce a transgender sports ban.


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/jul/07/canada-police-spyware-admission-surveillance-experts
> 
> Canada, you seem to be catching up to our shady ways...you're slipping off of that moral high ground, now if America goes (further) to shit, where am i supposed to go? Switzerland? really?


They say the Swiss cheese alone is worth the trip. Being able to hide your millions from the taxman is just an added bonus.


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ohio House Republicans passed a bill that would require a genital inspection of any child thought to be transgender to enforce a transgender sports ban.


Nothing shows how much you respect kids like asking a 12 year old girl to show her coochie to a complete stranger. And you know coaches will use it just to get under their skin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

*What Happens If The GOP Tries To Dump Trump In 2024?*
877 views Jul 11, 2022 In a world where Donald Trump potentially loses the 2024 Republican primary, would he call the election rigged and lead an exodus with his base? “That is the threat that Republicans are all terrified of and it explains a lot of the weird dynamics in Republican politics,” says Chris Hayes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

So how would a Trump 2024 presidential run work? Georgia and the feds are about to drop the hammer on him in the next few months and there is no way he can get through the next 6 months without an indictment. He should be facing legal trouble by the end of august in Georgia and he will be lashing out at the republicans, unless they are willing to lay down and die on the courthouse steps for him, much less testify against him. I hope they indict him before the election and ignore it altogether, this was a political crime, so political season should make no difference, he's not running in an election in 2022 and neither is Lindsay Graham. Yep, Donald on court TV in Georgia a month before the election would work out great, he would rip the GOP to pieces while thrashing around and freaking out on the way down.


----------



## BehindEnemyLines (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

What a squirrel, and a putin lover too...not good


----------



## BehindEnemyLines (Jul 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> What a squirrel, and a putin lover too...not good


Shut up communist lover stalker man

God Bless the United States of America 

Slava Ukraine


----------



## BehindEnemyLines (Jul 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> What a squirrel, and a putin lover too...not good


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> Shut up communist lover stalker man
> 
> God Bless the United States of America
> 
> Slava Ukraine


Ur a funny squirrel , nice deflection, u know pooty is loosing his ass right now right


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> View attachment 5161945


Sorry, but I don't understand. Please explain. Thanks.


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> View attachment 5161958


I have heard that memes can be effective with the right kind of folks. The guy who shot up the grocery store in NY said he learned about the great replacement from memes.

Myself, I look to rock and roll to tell the stories that need telling.

The Southern Thing.


----------



## BehindEnemyLines (Jul 11, 2022)

injinji said:


> I have heard that memes can be effective with the right kind of folks. The guy who shot up the grocery store in NY said he learned about the great replacement from memes.
> 
> Myself, I look to rock and roll to tell the stories that need telling.
> 
> The Southern Thing.


I appreciate the subtleness of your jab.

I love rock and roll myself.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> You are so full of shit it’s not even funny. Stop projecting your communist bull shit on me.


Oh yeah that makes ya look tuff squirrel calling people names...hey your mom is looking for ya up stairs...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> View attachment 5161958


Um union democrats and confederates republican, get it straight moron


----------



## BehindEnemyLines (Jul 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh yeah that makes ya look tuff squirrel calling people names...hey your mom is looking for ya up stairs...


I posted a meme and you called me a Putin loving communist. Who started calling who names first… hypocrite?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> I posted a meme and you called me a Putin loving communist. Who started calling who names first… hypocrite?


I just called u a squirrel, u took it from there....melt down much


----------



## BehindEnemyLines (Jul 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> I just called u a squirrel, u took it from there....melt down much


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> View attachment 5161985


Talk to the oil companies, they're not nationalized, have fun


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> I don’t care.
> 
> View attachment 5161977


 So your saying u got something for crossdresser, got it


----------



## BehindEnemyLines (Jul 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Talk to the oil companies, they're not nationalized, have fun


Nah, Biden sent them a letter and told them they needed to lower the prices and it didn’t work . What a retard our president is.


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2022)

We al have Georgia on our minds.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> Nah, Biden sent them a letter and told them they needed to lower the prices and it didn’t work . What a retard our president is.
> 
> View attachment 5161999
> View attachment 5162000


Yeah a letter, a guess what the oil companies did sine they're not nationalize, laugh....awww bringing putin in like he's doing anything except dieing..


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> Nah, Biden sent them a letter and told them they needed to lower the prices and it didn’t work . What a retard our president is.


I will addmit there are several areas where Joe Rob hasn't lived up to trumpfs high standards. I know it's hard to believe, but he has never paid hush money to porn stars. As a Christian nation, can we really trust a man who goes to mass every sunday?

@behindenemymemes I'm never sure just what you mean. Is poot-poot going to Euro Disney? (I'm pretty sure he is tall enough to ride the rides)

I guess it's better than killing women and children in Ukraine.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> I posted a meme and* you called me a Putin loving communist. *Who started calling who names first… hypocrite?


1) provide the quote that substantiates the bolded. 

2) to your question: *you, *when you called someone a communist. You know who calls people communists? Today’s racist hard right. Your hacking on President Biden is MAGAnostic. And your opening post is a permutation on familiar insurrectionist dog whistles. There is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *What Happens If The GOP Tries To Dump Trump In 2024?*
> 877 views Jul 11, 2022 In a world where Donald Trump potentially loses the 2024 Republican primary, would he call the election rigged and lead an exodus with his base? “That is the threat that Republicans are all terrified of and it explains a lot of the weird dynamics in Republican politics,” says Chris Hayes.


GODDAMN IT i've been hoping for a trump run in 24 to split the republican base, so this fucking talking head has to bring it to national attention...do these fucking assholes want the republicans to win? after bitching about the for the last 6 years?...DON'T fucking help your enemies NOT step on a land mine they laid themselves.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> Shut up communist lover stalker man
> 
> God Bless the United States of America
> 
> Slava Ukraine


feeling conflicted there? love American fascist but hate European fascists? how you going to reconcile that one?
russia has openly admitted to influencing Americas elections. they have been easily implicated in interference all around the world.
you know what? at this point, anyone who says "god bless anything" is suspect, when the fascist are using a packed supreme court of perjurers to try to establish a fake theocracy. 
keep your mythology to yourself.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> View attachment 5161951


boy, sure missed with that shot, eh? non issue, try again, comrade.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> You are so full of shit it’s not even funny. Stop projecting your communist bull shit on me.


wow you are a TERRIBLE TROLL...are you new at it? just started? want mom to bring you a juice box? getting cranky? feel like you need a nap?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> View attachment 5161958


trolls haven't been this bad.....
that's it, no clever punch line, you're just the worst troll ever, there's never been one this bad...ever.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

BehindEnemyLines said:


> I don’t care.
> 
> View attachment 5161977


we don't care either...you're an obvious mental deficient with a mean spirit...if you were on fire and so was a mangy one eyed dog with horrible gas, i'd save the dog...people with a black heart and a mean spirit get ignored, goodbye really bad horrible troll, i hope you find something to be good at, otherwise why did you ever even exist?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

injinji said:


> We al have Georgia on our minds.


if herschel walker wins, we should just cut georgia loose from America and let it drift away, maybe we'll get lucky and he'll make it to russia


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> GODDAMN IT i've been hoping for a trump run in 24 to split the republican base, so this fucking talking head has to bring it to national attention...do these fucking assholes want the republicans to win? after bitching about the for the last 6 years?...DON'T fucking help your enemies NOT step on a land mine they laid themselves.


Donald will be in a Georgia or federal prison by 2023, there is no way to avoid it except death by cheeseburger. If he runs for the nomination in 2024 it will be from a prison cell, he could win! Seriously, *whoever gets the nomination for the GOP will have one question constantly dogging them during the primary, will you pardon Trump if elected?*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

Not only is desatanis a fascist authoritarian, he's a hypocrite...which isn't really that big of a surprise, he is a republican, after all...
I guess until he gets at least one generation brainwashed in his schools that teach bullshit and lies, he has to be careful not to get sued, so he gives sensitivity training to everyone except himself...
https://www.politico.com/news/2022/07/11/florida-has-paid-700k-to-teach-racial-inclusivity-00044828


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/jul/12/north-carolina-pfas-toxic-forever-chemicals-cancer

and the government, including the epa, just stonewalls these people...they should make the state government hold meetings in that area, and drink the tap water while they're holding the meetings


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

the truth is the truth, you cannot tailor it to your purposes. you either tell the truth, or you lie. there is no third choice.


----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2022)

injinji said:


> We al have Georgia on our minds.


Herschel at The Improv.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Donald won't run in 2024, unless he does it from inside a prison. They sure do waste a lot of air time speculating about Donald and 2024. Joe won't keep him out of prison just to run against him, it would be easier than Desantis, but not in the cards. Donald will be very lucky to get through the year without being indicted in Georgia or by the feds on everything except perhaps stealing the kitchen sink from the WH. Did anybody count the silverware when Donald left?






*One Polling Number That Could Spell Doom For Trump In 2024 — if He Decides To Run*
72,260 views Jul 13, 2022 Sixteen percent of Republicans say if former President Trump is the Republican nominee in 2024, they will either vote for the Democratic candidate, vote for someone else, or sit out of the election all together. "Those numbers are going to be hard to overcome," says New York Times political correspondent Michael C. Bender.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald won't run in 2024, unless he does it from inside a prison. They sure do waste a lot of air time speculating about Donald and 2024. Joe won't keep him out of prison just to run against him, it would be easier than Desantis, but not in the cards. Donald will be very lucky to get through the year without being indicted in Georgia or by the feds on everything except perhaps stealing the kitchen sink from the WH. Did anybody count the silverware when Donald left?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT him to run....There is no way a republican candidate can win if trump runs as well. Of the 16%, even if half of them vote for another republican, thats still 8% not voting republican. Then you have the 15-20% who would actually vote for the fat fuck, which would cost the republicans as well. That would be anywhere from 20-30% of their base not voting for their primary winner....they would be fucked so bad. It would just be some long overdue justice if he cost them the 24 election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I WANT him to run....There is no way a republican candidate can win if trump runs as well. Of the 16%, even if half of them vote for another republican, thats still 8% not voting republican. Then you have the 15-20% who would actually vote for the fat fuck, which would cost the republicans as well. That would be anywhere from 20-30% of their base not voting for their primary winner....they would be fucked so bad. It would just be some long overdue justice if he cost them the 24 election.


Won't fly, they are braying for his head now, Glenn Kirshner would have a stroke! The entire DOJ would resign on Garland and Jesus himself might intervene! The statue of Justice in the lobby of the DOJ would have tears run from under her stone blindfold and fall like bitter rain on the cold marble floor!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Won't fly, they are braying for his head now, Glenn Kirshner would have a stroke! The entire DOJ would resign on Garland and Jesus himself might intervene! The statue of Justice in the lobby of the DOJ would have tears run from under her stone blindfold and fall like bitter rain on the cold marble floor!


Jesus is Executive branch. His dad is Judicial.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Jesus is Executive branch. His dad is Judicial.


Since I'm not working anymore, I've been thinking about writing again. Something that has been rattling around in my head for 25 years is fleshing out Jesus's biological dad. I've got as far as an outline, but the hook I was wanting to use is going to take a lot of work because of the Cornwall tin trade taking a nose dive at just the wrong time.

Anyway, one of Jesus's main running mates was associated with the trade. (or so legend says)

Sabine Baring-Gould recounted a Cornish story how "Joseph of Arimathea came in a boat to Cornwall, and brought the child Jesus with him, and the latter taught him how to extract the tin and purge it of its wolfram. This story possibly grew out of the fact that the Jews under the Angevin kings farmed the tin of Cornwall."[18] In its most developed version, Joseph, a tin merchant, visited Cornwall, accompanied by his nephew, the boy Jesus.









Joseph of Arimathea - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## HGCC (Jul 14, 2022)

Joseph: a man cucked by God. 


It's a working title. 

"Raising Jesus: a new parents guide"


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 14, 2022)

a sad day in Rifle, Colorado... lol








Shot Down: Rep. Lauren Boebert's Gun-Themed Restaurant Closes In Colorado


Boebert's views are so extreme that a fellow Republican described her as “the Christian Taliban."




www.yahoo.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Joseph: a man cucked by God.
> 
> 
> It's a working title.
> ...


Father of the Son of God was my first thought. But that is way, way down the line. I've never written anything this far back. Research would be a bitch.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 14, 2022)

Lol, well yeah, that is a much better choice for a real book.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

not being a psychotic trumptard, i had never listened to one of alex jones's podcasts...how can anyone take this hate spewing, moronic cartoon televangelist seriously?....this isn't what i was expecting, so much less intelligence, so much more readily apparent manufactured outrage...i hope his legal troubles crush him and his "network" so badly this weirdo will never have a bigger audience than the other rummies at the local American legion bar...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> Since I'm not working anymore, I've been thinking about writing again. Something that has been rattling around in my head for 25 years is fleshing out Jesus's biological dad. I've got as far as an outline, but the hook I was wanting to use is going to take a lot of work because of the Cornwall tin trade taking a nose dive at just the wrong time.
> 
> Anyway, one of Jesus's main running mates was associated with the trade. (or so legend says)
> 
> ...


could have happened i guess, would have been about a months sail each way...
i have wondered from time to time exactly what Joseph thought of the whole "immaculate conception" story...and i've often wondered which of Mary's cousins Jesus just happened to have a striking resemblance to...or perhaps it was the goat milk man?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## V256.420 (Jul 14, 2022)

Money and power Roger. It's what can change a perfectly normal man into a cheeto jesus or an alex jones or a hitler


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Money and power Roger. It's what can change a perfectly normal man into a cheeto jesus or an alex jones or a hitler


trump and jones were never "normal men"...they were grifters and con men from day one.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> could have happened i guess, would have been about a months sail each way...
> i have wondered from time to time exactly what Joseph thought of the whole "immaculate conception" story...and i've often wondered which of Mary's cousins Jesus just happened to have a striking resemblance to...or perhaps it was the goat milk man?


I've always said the miracle of his birth was that he was born. The penalty for a unmarried Jewish girl who got herself in the family way was to be stoned to death.

Edit: there was a heavy tin trade from Cornwall to the Med, but it dropped off after the Romans started getting tin in Hispaniola. So the ships came and went.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5163369


I foresee a lot of money being made off Halloween costumes for that crew's likenesses.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> I've always said the miracle of his birth was that he was born. The penalty for a unmarried Jewish girl who got herself in the family way was to be stoned to death.


Could be why she married Joseph. If i recall she was already engaged to him when god cucked him...
Isn't it odd that out of all the unmarried women in the entire world, he couldn't pick a devout spinster? Maybe a widow whose husband died in battle before deflowering her?...Had to happen now and then...But, no. It had to be an engaged 14 year old?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2022)

@rkymtnman 









Judge orders arrest of Mesa County Clerk Tina Peters for violating bond | CNN Politics


A Colorado judge on Thursday ordered the arrest of Tina Peters, the indicted Mesa County clerk and leading election denier who lost last month's Republican primary for secretary of state.




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Could be why she married Joseph. If i recall she was already engaged to him when god cucked him...
> Isn't it odd that out of all the unmarried women in the entire world, he couldn't pick a devout spinster? Maybe a widow whose husband died in battle before deflowering her?...Had to happen now and then...But, no. It had to be an engaged 14 year old?


Lots of folks don't like the fact the Catholic church puts Mary at the top of the ticket. But to me what she did, convincing Joseph that god did it, then when the kid came along, convincing him too, she disserves all the merit. Her and her son John started the church after Jesus died. Their version was like Jesus's. They kept the Jewish food laws and all that stuff in place. But Saul/Paul started an offshoot church that allowed non Jewish folks to join and got rid of the Jewish laws. There was a kind of civil war between them with the Saul/Paul side winning.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

Is it wrong to wish for the death of a man who makes life worse for millions of people every day?
It doesn't feel wrong. I would imagine it feels how having a malignant melanoma cut off would feel, an unpleasant necessity, but a relief when it's over.
https://www.politico.com/news/2022/07/14/manchin-rejects-climate-tax-elements-of-party-line-dem-bill-00046018


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

*Texas Paul GOES BALLISTIC over Crazy MAGA Followers at Alaska Rally*
126,628 views Jul 14, 2022 Texas Paul nearly lost his mind after seeing the recent group of whackos who attended Donald Trump's rally in Alaska. This goes beyond your wildest imagination.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *exas Paul GOES BALLISTIC over Crazy MAGA Followers at Alaska Rally*
> 126,628 views Jul 14, 2022 Texas Paul nearly lost his mind after seeing the recent group of whackos who attended Donald Trump's rally in Alaska. This goes beyond your wildest imagination.


i like Paul, but he has to calm down a little, he's too fat to get that worked up on a daily basis. i don't want to see where he's had a stroke.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like Paul, but he has to calm down a little, he's too fat to get that worked up on a daily basis. i don't want to see where he's had a stroke.


Some men feel this bullshit with abortion is an attack of their women, their wives and daughters and they get pissed off and should be. More women should be pissed off, raising money and organizing about now. I figure their best chance is to play to their strengths as social beings and conduct a massive national volunteer ground game, knocking on doors, working the phone banks, raising cash, registering voters etc. These are things the republicans are good at, a third of Americans don't vote and most of them are young, register them and motivate them, call them on election day and drive them to the polls, the grunt work of politics.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

*Trump found his 'hero' in Putin, says ex-GOP operative David Frum | Conflict Zone*
43,988 views Jul 13, 2022 Just as Russian forces were in the process of invading Ukraine, former US President Donald Trump described Russian leader Vladimir Putin as “genius” and his actions as “pretty savvy.”

Asked by DW’s Conflict Zone host Tim Sebastian what could be behind those descriptions, political commentator David Frum said for Trump it was ultimately about looking up to his Russian counterpart.

“Everybody needs a hero,” Frum said. “And Donald Trump found his in Vladimir Putin.”

A top White House staffer under former President George W. Bush, now a writer and columnist for US-based magazine The Atlantic, Frum added that “Trump is no friend of Ukraine and a great friend of Russia.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

*Let's talk about Trump going to Washington....*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2022)

Anyone stationed at Camp LeJeune prior to 1988, there was a Benzene leak that leached into drinking water there is now a Class Action against Dear Government.









Camp Lejeune water contamination health issues | Veterans Affairs


If you served at Marine Corps Base Camp Lejeune or Marine Corps Air Station (MCAS) New River in North Carolina, you may have had contact with contaminants in the drinking water there. Scientific and medical evidence has shown an association between exposure to these contaminants during military...




www.va.gov









__





Camp Lejeune Contamination Lawsuits


From 1953 to 1987, people who served, worked, or lived on Marine Base Camp Lejeune were exposed to toxic groundwater. Compensation may be available for those affected.




www.camplejeunecontaminationlawsuits.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Anyone stationed at Camp LeJeune prior to 1988, there was a Benzene leak that leached into drinking water there is now a Class Action against Dear Government.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, sometimes I watch regular TV, so I had heard that ads. Over and over and over.

During my time on the Saipan it was not unusual to taste JP5 jet fuel in the drinking water when we were underway. Bug juice or coffee was pretty good at covering it up, but everyone drank the milk as long as it lasted.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> Yea, sometimes I watch regular TV, so I had heard that ads. Over and over and over.
> 
> During my time on the Saipan it was not unusual to taste JP5 jet fuel in the drinking water when we were underway. Bug juice or coffee was pretty good at covering it up, but everyone drank the milk as long as it lasted.


I had never seen and you know way more of course, when a Class Action comes around it's a win so just wanted to throw it out Deep Injection Well happens here and I didn't realize.


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I had never seen and you know way more of course, when a Class Action comes around it's a win so just wanted to throw it out Deep Injection Well happens here and I didn't realize.


When I stay at the riverhouse I only have antenna TV. With 99% of TV sucking so bad, I end up watching a lot of METV or The Circle. Both those channels run the ads often.


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547655163568988160


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547655163568988160


Hey, Trump in 2020, did way better than Hitler in 1933 with 33% of the popular vote, Trump got 46.9%! Now Hitler was way more electable than Trump, cleaned up his act and wore a suit and tie, even acted civilized for a time, until he took total power. So needless to say I'm concerned about America and figure if it wasn't for covid with him fucking up so badly, with so many dead and him catching it himself right before the election, he would be POTUS today and we would all be fucked.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

Here is an interesting conversation.






*Michael Cohen and Rick Wilson REACT to Bombshell January 6 Hearings — Mea Culpa Full Episode*
27,049 views Premiered 4 hours ago Mea Culpa welcomes back Rick Wilson, longtime Republican political strategist and commentator. Since 2015, he's been a leading conservative critic of Donald Trump. Rick got his start in the 1988 Presidential campaign of George Herbert Walker Bush, and since has produced groundbreaking advertising and provided strategic counsel to political campaigns across the nation and around the world. Rick is also a best-selling author, his latest book is “Running against the Devil” and his #1 New York Times, best seller, “Everything Trump Touches Dies” that quintessentially defined the Trump era. Michael and Rick dive deep into the upcoming midterms and January 6th.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

*Let's talk about the people who believed Trump....*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2022)

The GOP is now the party that locks up pregnant people who cross state lines to get an abortion and cheers on guys like Kyle Rittenhouse who cross state lines to commit mass murder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

*Let's talk about Trump, Pence, loss, and gain....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

If they subpoenaed Pence and Trump, there is little they could do about it, Steve Bannon's fate will send shockwaves through Trump world. If Donald refused to appear they would have him on contempt of congress, but at this point I don't think that matters much! Pence would care though, he is home free, so far, with clean hands, or clean enough hands and he wouldn't risk contempt of congress or perjury for a guy who tried to have him publicly hanged on the capitol lawn by a mob of morons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

I wonder if the DOJ is reconsidering indicting Mark Meadows for contempt of congress, in light of the evidence emerging from the J6 panel? I think they should demand that the DOJ reevaluate the case against Meadows, the J6 panel does not feel he has cooperated with their investigations. However, he could be speaking to the FBI right now, it is a crime to lie to them too. If the FBI is not interviewing Mark Meadows and a bunch of other people by now, why not? Blowing off a congressional subpoena for testimony and documents can carry up to 2 years in prison and could be used as leverage over him by the DOJ with immediate jail time


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if the DOJ is reconsidering indicting Mark Meadows for contempt of congress, in light of the evidence emerging from the J6 panel? I think they should demand that the DOJ reevaluate the case against Meadows, the J6 panel does not feel he has cooperated with their investigations. However, he could be speaking to the FBI right now, it is a crime to lie to them too. If the FBI is not interviewing Mark Meadows and a bunch of other people by now, why not? Blowing off a congressional subpoena for testimony and documents can carry up to 2 years in prison and could be used as leverage over him by the DOJ with immediate jail time


Meadows must have a pardon in his pocket but doesn't want to disclose that yet. I don't see any other reasoning for what is happening, or more precisely, not happening right now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

Yep, cellphones are great for catching bad cops and politicians...






*Texas Paul REACTS to Colorado Republican Pressuring Others to Falsify 2020 Election Results*
26,505 views Jul 17, 2022 A recorded audio conversation appears to show Colorado District 4 Congressman Ken Buck pressuring an El Paso County GOP official to falsify election results in the State Senate District 10 race. Texas Paul reacts!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

*Mitch McConnell EXPOSED for GASLIGHTING Americans in disturbing Senate Floor Speech*
27,341 views Jul 17, 2022 Mitch McConell gave a speech from the Senate floor where he applauded the Supreme Court’s recent rulings including the decision overturning Roe v. Wade. McConnell said that’s these decisions reflect the diversity of our country. They don’t. They reflect the radical fringe views of our country and are way out of touch with the normal life Americans want with the the right to choose, the right to be free from school shootings, the right to address climate change and pandemics, and other freedoms this radical Supreme Court has taken away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

*Let's talk about reading people you don't agree with....*


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if the DOJ is reconsidering indicting Mark Meadows for contempt of congress, in light of the evidence emerging from the J6 panel? I think they should demand that the DOJ reevaluate the case against Meadows, the J6 panel does not feel he has cooperated with their investigations. However, he could be speaking to the FBI right now, it is a crime to lie to them too. If the FBI is not interviewing Mark Meadows and a bunch of other people by now, why not? Blowing off a congressional subpoena for testimony and documents can carry up to 2 years in prison and could be used as leverage over him by the DOJ with immediate jail time


Reading this, I had a thought about why no apparent DOJ action on Meadows: he may already have been under the microscope. If so, they may still be getting useful info from tracking & digging into him - and in that case, I‘d expect them to finish that up before issuing an indictment.

And, honestly, after Mulvaney, why on earth would DOJ *not* keep a close eye on Trump’s chief-of-staff?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

*Christian Nationalism Appears Ascendant In GOP Politics*
6,660 views Jul 18, 2022 In June 1979, Jerry Falwell Senior, a flamboyant Baptist minister, announced his intentions to build one of the most powerful political coalitions in American history. The "Moral Majority," as it would later be tagged, was not only instrumental in the election of Ronald Reagan... it also forged a bond between the Republican Party and Christian fundamentalist groups that persists to this day – one that we now see manifesting even on the nation’s highest court.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

These people are not republicans, they might think they are, but they are not, the party belongs to assholes and traitors and those who are allied with them. These old men helped make it that way and filling their party with racist scum that drove all the decent people out, the only ones left are corrupt slime balls and lunatics. They probably voted for Trump and would vote for him again, if he were the party's nominee.

Their only use is dividing the republican party, but they will just take a chip off it at best. Running independents is a good idea, as long as they are patriots and not the same traitors. There is nothing wrong with being a conservative, but there is a lot wrong with being a republican. This guy would be unelectable in today's GOP and would not make it through a primary.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*‘It’s An Attack On The Constitution Itself’: Prominent Republicans Push Back Against Trump’s Big Lie*
7,288 views Jul 18, 2022 Fmr. Sen. John Danforth (R-MO) joins Yasmin Vossoughian to discuss the dangerous after-effects of Trump’s ‘Big Lie’ around the country, particularly in his state of Missouri ahead of the Senate race.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 18, 2022)

Yeah, more or less. I do equate those guys with the prosperity gospel folks. It's all using Jesus for your own ends. It's grifters using the thing at their disposal to do what they do.

I think the christian fascists are much more dangerous than whatever you want to call the current goons, the crazy white trash element. The CWTE will get taken out night of long knives style. Can't have heaven on earth with Jethro over there drunk and yelling at his kids.


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 18, 2022)

Or worse yet, beating up mom while giving junior pointers on how to treat women….


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Yeah, more or less. I do equate those guys with the prosperity gospel folks. It's all using Jesus for your own ends. It's grifters using the thing at their disposal to do what they do.
> 
> I think the christian fascists are much more dangerous than whatever you want to call the current goons, the crazy white trash element. The CWTE will get taken out night of long knives style. Can't have heaven on earth with Jethro over there drunk and yelling at his kids.


I think they are. They play a long game and are fully embedded in affluent society. I think it is difficult to overestimate the illiberal danger posed by dominionists.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

They will spook Trump before the election to get him to announce and hit the rally trail, it's why you are unlikely to see Trump indicted before the election, unless in Georgia. Once indicted the judge owns his ass and will muzzle him, the show will end, until then he can raise money off it too and that will take a lot of cash away from the GOP. He won't be running for president, he will be running from the law and trying to use the republicans like toilet paper to get the shit off himself.
It would completely fuck the republicans in November, if he announced and started running on the big lie this fall, they would be screwed, if they tried to stop him and become targets themselves.









GOP 'Scared to Death' of Trump Announcing Run Before Midterms: Setmayer


The ex-GOP consultant said Sunday that Trump "doesn't give a damn about the Republican Party or anyone else's electoral prospects."




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 18, 2022)

I read a headline that TFG made a decree. "I have made my decision!". I bet they can see what it is with the next level of MAGA-A membership. Only $25 (during trial period)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I read a headline that TFG made a decree. "I have made my decision!". I bet they can see what it is with the next level of MAGA-A membership. Only $25 (during trial period)


All they have to do is spook Donald at the right time by indicting someone close to him and he will run for political cover, or so he thinks, his problem is he's 2 years out from the start of election season. He will then start his rallies up and try and make the republicans run on the big lie and discipline those who don't and of course attack his republican enemies. Then a week or two before the election indict Donald himself and let him freak out for a week until gagged by the judge. He is not a candidate for office, he is a private citizen. Trying him in Georgia on TV before the election might be useful too and republicans would be forced testify against him on TV and refute the big lie to his face, even Miss Lindsey.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Trump running around lose trying to support the big lie at rallies during the election is just what the democrats need.
It would take the judge a week to muzzle Donald and the prosecution might be slow in requesting it, political considerations and all... The DA in Fulton Co. is a democrat and the place is heavily democratic and half black.

When would be the best possible timing for Georgia to indict Trump to get a favorable general election result in November?
Not at all?
Indict him a month before election day?
After election day?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

I'd like to drill down into the details of what Trump did that they liked so much, his policies for instance, the 2020 republican platform? How about trying to overthrow the government and constitution? How about all the lies?

What is really jerking your chain so hard? It sure as shit is not what you are saying on TV, or even to yourself perhaps.






*Trump voters DUMP TRUMP in New Fox Interview*
32,190 views Jul 18, 2022 Fox has been running a random montage of Republican primary voters saying they will no longer support Trump if he runs for President. Rupert Murdoch is trying to dissuade Trump from running again and he is also seeking to turn Republican primary voters against him. Polls are showing that since the January 6 Committee Hearings, the support Trump once had is eroding fast with most Americans believing not only should Trump never run again but that he should be criminally prosecuted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Trump needs to get involved in his primary, revenge is Donald's middle name! He said he would vote for Trump again FFS.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Bowers Says It Will Take A 'Miracle' To Win His Next Election After 1/6 Hearing*
33,651 views Jul 18, 2022 Rusty Bowers, Arizona House speaker, tells NBC News that he believes it will take "a miracle" for him to win his next election for state Senate after testifying at a January 6 committee hearing. NBC's Allan Smith reports.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump needs to get involved in his primary, revenge is Donald's middle name! He said he would vote for Trump again FFS.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Is the fucker seriously considering running again? The Japanese have a noble tradition called Seppuku, suicide by an act of ritual disembowelment, committed to cleanse the stigma of a shameful act. American politicians should look into that...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Is the fucker seriously considering running again? The Japanese have a noble tradition called Seppuku, suicide by an act of ritual disembowelment, committed to cleanse the stigma of a shameful act. American politicians should look into that...


Saying he would vote for Trump again was a bit rich, if Pence testifies to the J6 panel they should ask him if he would vote for trump again, after trying to hang him on the capitol lawn. The problem the republicans have is that even with gerrymandering and vote rigging, they can't afford to lose any of their supporters, if the religious loonies walk they are fucked, if the racists walk, it would be an empty house, if Trump lead his suckers into the political wilderness or told them to stay home, they would be screwed, just a few percent of them staying home would be enough.

Inflation is high and so is fuel, but the economy is roaring ,unemployment is at historic lows, war and excess covid cash are fueling inflation. The price of gas is high, but the price of oil is not that high, refining capacity is limited, summer demand is high and nobody will build new refineries with EVs on the horizon. They will start to shut down existing refineries to keep the price of gas high when EVs cut into demand.

With Trump's troubles, J6, abortion, guns and kicking Vlad's ass this fall in Ukraine, could put the democrats over the top in the house, if Donald is left running around and spooked into announcing while riding the big lie off the J6 cliff into the abyss taking the republicans with him. If the democrats win in the house and pick up a few seats in the senate things can change in a fucking hurry, they will exterminate the GOP as a constitutional duty and existential threat to the republic. HR1 on steroids to level the playing field and eliminate dark money, media regulation, anti terrorism legislation and a watch list, popular and sensible gun regulation, SCOTUS impeachment inquires and packing the court to the fucking gills, should be all on the agenda and doable in short order, shock and awe.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

this is how republicans think...or don't think.
they want to force people to have more babies, so people can adopt them...but then they turn around and call adoptive parents "fake" and say they're a threat to traditional American morals...
do they do one fucking logical thing, anywhere, ever?...¿
https://www.newsweek.com/greene-calls-non-biological-parents-fake-amid-post-roe-adoption-push-1725293

think turkeywattle mcconnel would pay a few grand to have someone kill greene and boebert? maybe he should send them both on fact finding missions to Ukraine, where they could be kidnapped by russia....boy will the russians be surprised when we refuse to trade anyone for them..."Nyet, comrade, they're your problem now."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is how republicans think...or don't think.
> they want to force people to have more babies, so people can adopt them...but then they turn around and call adoptive parents "fake" and say they're a threat to traditional American morals...
> do they do one fucking logical thing, anywhere, ever?...¿
> https://www.newsweek.com/greene-calls-non-biological-parents-fake-amid-post-roe-adoption-push-1725293
> ...


Dunno if they will be back after November, Bobo the clown might have issues, and MTG might be on someone's radar too, pictures of both of them sucking black cock will probably be circulated online by the republicans during their primaries. Such images probably exist, if not they can be faked, these are republicans after all!  It is a sure fire way to get rid of female republican candidates, they would turn on them like a pack of dogs. Though I did hear Palin liked to fuck black guys in college, people are saying, including the guys who screwed her! They use sex as a weapon all the time and some seem to have a real issue with sex in general, though "grab them by the pussy" is ok.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

*Sharpton: Trump Isn't Running For The White House — He's Trying To Avoid The Big House*
370,028 views Jul 18, 2022 The Morning Joe panel discusses new Rolling Stone reporting that alleges that former President Donald Trump has been telling his team that he needs to be president again to save himself from criminal probes. Mika Brezinski, Joe Scarborough, Rev. Al Sharpton, and John Heilemann discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to Republicans Eating Their Own*
49,542 views Jul 18, 2022 Texas Paul gives a special award to Congressman Dan Crenshaw for trying to support certain common sense legislation to keep people healthy while staying in good standing with the radical Republican Party which abhors health and hygiene.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I read a headline that TFG made a decree. "I have made my decision!". I bet they can see what it is with the next level of MAGA-A membership. Only $25 (during trial period)


only if you uncheck the sneaky boxes.


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Is the fucker seriously considering running again? The Japanese have a noble tradition called Seppuku, suicide by an act of ritual disembowelment, committed to cleanse the stigma of a shameful act. American politicians should look into that...


The western version is ‘resignation as an act of protest & disassociation’, but it’s almost never used. Money, you know.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> The western version is ‘resignation as an act of protest & disassociation’, but it’s almost never used. Money, you know.


Death threats these days too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

*Navy Vet Ken Harbaugh CALLS OUT fake patriotism of Jan. 6 rioters*
38,620 views Jul 18, 2022 Meidas contributor and Navy veteran Ken Harbaugh grew up in a military family. As a third generation fighter pilot, Ken always had an American flag flying outside his house. But now, extremists on the right have covered themselves in the symbols of country. Not only do these extremists not know what true patriotism is but they engage in the most unpatriotic and anti-American conduct. In this Meidas exclusive, Ken discusses what we can do.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd like to drill down into the details of what Trump did that they liked so much, his policies for instance, the 2020 republican platform? How about trying to overthrow the government and constitution? How about all the lies?
> 
> What is really jerking your chain so hard? It sure as shit is not what you are saying on TV, or even to yourself perhaps.
> 
> ...


Not sure but when a TFG supporter talks about "all the great things he did for the country" I think they're referring to torturing Mexican immigrant families and asylum seekers by separation, isolation, and deprivation. Fighting China also appealed to them but China represents not just Chinese but all Orientals. Likewise with Mexicans, Mexicans represent all Latinos as well as US citizens of Puerto Rico, a subclass of citizenry worse than DC. Of course he gets big credit for McConnell's theft of SCOTUS judges that the Federalist Society chose for him. They liked hIs transactional foreign policy solely because of the "stick it to 'em" attitude even though TFG always got a cut.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Sharpton: Trump Isn't Running For The White House — He's Trying To Avoid The Big House*
> 370,028 views Jul 18, 2022 The Morning Joe panel discusses new Rolling Stone reporting that alleges that former President Donald Trump has been telling his team that he needs to be president again to save himself from criminal probes. Mika Brezinski, Joe Scarborough, Rev. Al Sharpton, and John Heilemann discuss.


i don't care who the republicans run against trump, as long as it's somebody who can take 10-15% of the republican base, Or that trump can take 10-15% from....either way, they're scuttled in 24...as long as they run someone against trump, and they almost would have to...they lost too many actual middle ground conservatives to think trump can win, and i think most of the non freedumb train republicans know that, many people who were uncomfortable with trump and whats going on with the supreme court will either not vote, vote for a republican other than trump, or vote for a democrat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't care who the republicans run against trump, as long as it's somebody who can take 10-15% of the republican base, Or that trump can take 10-15% from....either way, they're scuttled in 24...as long as they run someone against trump, and they almost would have to...they lost too many actual middle ground conservatives to think trump can win, and i think most of the non freedumb train republicans know that, many people who were uncomfortable with trump and whats going on with the supreme court will either not vote, vote for a republican other than trump, or vote for a democrat.


I think after 2022 Donald won't be a factor and after his trials and time will be just a bad memory. After the election his usefulness to the democrats will be over and they will use his own bullshit against him to delay prosecution until the right moment. If they indict him and he runs off at the mouth over it, they might not be in a big rush to muzzle him and if they don't complain to the judge or make a motion... So indict him a month before election day and let him run wild because top Georgia officials and others will be testifying against him, release the list of witness they will be calling and let Donald freak out on them and the GOP establishment for not dying on the courthouse steps for him in a hail of gunfire. 

If Donald runs in 2024, it will from a prison cell, though he will be useful for the democrats in 2022, they need all the help they can possibly get. Donald will run on the big lie in 2022 and try to hide among the pack of candidates, but he ain't running for anything, he is running away from something though. Winning in November is critical, keep the house and get a few more in the senate (possible) and you can save the country and destroy the GOP with laws and regulations.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think after 2022 Donald won't be a factor and after his trials and time will be just a bad memory. After the election his usefulness to the democrats will be over and they will use his own bullshit against him to delay prosecution until the right moment. If they indict him and he runs off at the mouth over it, they might not be in a big rush to muzzle him and if they don't complain to the judge or make a motion... So indict him a month before election day and let him run wild because top Georgia officials and others will be testifying against him, release the list of witness they will be calling and let Donald freak out on them and the GOP establishment for not dying on the courthouse steps for him in a hail of gunfire.
> 
> If Donald runs in 2024, it will from a prison cell, though he will be useful for the democrats in 2022, they need all the help they can possibly get. Donald will run on the big lie in 2022 and try to hide among the pack of candidates, but he ain't running for anything, he is running away from something though. Winning in November is critical, keep the house and get a few more in the senate (possible) and you can save the country and destroy the GOP with laws and regulations.


i kind of hope they don't do anything to him till after november 24...THEN...i hope they nail him to the nearest tree and burn him alive.
but first, i want him to fuck the republican presidential candidate good and hard, and guarantee the democrats an easy win...because i think they're going to need it. After he serves the only good purpose of his entire life, and is publicly humiliated by coming in a distant third (or even better, 4th or 5th after a couple of independents), then rake him over the coals. at the very least i'd like him to stay active till early 24...indict him but delay the trials if you have to...let him cling to the hope of a 4 year reprieve, while he fucks ron desantis .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

https://www.wbir.com/article/news/politics/congressmans-office-seeks-answers-after-getting-threatening-call-tied-to-blount-county-commissioner/51-4c8e94d0-f914-4c5b-8985-8238981acd25
so a county commissioner called this republican cocksuckers office and made threats, but there is no recording of it, only the word of one of his aids, and no one is investigating it?.....i think perhaps someone is a fucking liar...don't have all the facts, and it's not like democrats can't lie...but if you're looking for a liar, you look for an R by their name, not a D...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

https://www.newsweek.com/gavin-newsom-ron-desantis-ad-california-florida-july-4-1725350

desatanis just gets fucking shittier by the day...i really wish the special olympics would have moved to another state. i bet Newsome would have helped with transportation costs, if for no other reason than to make desantis look like the fuck he is...
can you imagine the heyday the press would have had, and how many votes it would have cost him, if the special olympics would have publicly announced that they were moving to California to escape desantis's oppressive dictatorial decrees...missed opportunity


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 19, 2022)

When did we start using YouTube as a reputable source of information. Do you fact check what these people are saying or just let them spoon feed you their opinions? I fact check everything I don't care if Joe Biden himself says it. Because politics are a lot bigger than a few minutes of YouTube video.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 19, 2022)

I'm an Eisenhower Republican, in other words a conservative leaning liberal. I believe in the 2nd amendment but don't think assault rifles have any business on our streets. I'm also a 20 plus year combat disabled veteran. If you wanna play GI Joe, go to your local recruiting depot. They'll give you one. I think the worst thing for the Republicans that ever happened was Ronald Reagan. He's the grandfather of all this craziness we are seeing today. Trump was the most embarrassing and people who ignore facts and even offended if you give them facts .Rather have opinions as their facts and the real fake news of qanon, breibart, fox, the list is endless. People no longer think for themselves and will believe any conspiracy theories they read as long as it fits their narrative


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

RonnieB2 said:


> When did we start using YouTube as a reputable source of information. Do you fact check what these people are saying or just let them spoon feed you their opinions? I fact check everything I don't care if Joe Biden himself says it. Because politics are a lot bigger than a few minutes of YouTube video.


who are you talking to? it helps keeps responses straight if you link the post you're replying to...
and youtube can be a reputable source of information, if you know and trust the posters...Beau of the fifth column is above reproach as far as i'm concerned, as is Glenn Kirschner...there are others i trust as well, but it is never a bad idea to seek independent confirmation, for anything you read from anywhere, especially if you haven't been following a person and have no idea of their veracity


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who are you talking to? it helps keeps responses straight if you link the post you're replying to...
> and youtube can be a reputable source of information, if you know and trust the posters...Beau of the fifth column is above reproach as far as i'm concerned, as is Glenn Kirschner...there are others i trust as well, but it is never a bad idea to seek independent confirmation, for anything you read from anywhere, especially if you haven't been following a person and have no idea of their veracity


No offense but how do you know? Did you fact check what they're saying or just trusting them. I hope you're right. I truly do but I fact check everything I can


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

RonnieB2 said:


> I'm an Eisenhower Republican, in other words a conservative leaning liberal. I believe in the 2nd amendment but don't think assault rifles have any business on our streets. I'm also a 20 plus year combat disabled veteran. If you wanna play GI Joe, go to your local recruiting depot. They'll give you one. I think the worst thing for the Republicans that ever happened was Ronald Reagan. He's the grandfather of all this craziness we are seeing today. Trump was the most embarrassing and people who ignore facts and even offended if you give them facts .Rather have opinions as their facts and the real fake news of qanon, breibart, fox, the list is endless. People no longer think for themselves and will believe any conspiracy theories they read as long as it fits their narrative


some people will...most of us here are a little more intelligent than that (notice i said most, not all)...
anyone here who uses faux, breitbart, oan, sky or any fascist podcasts as a source of reliable information is pretty soundly dumped upon by the rest of us...the only reason i ever pay any attention to any of those outlets is to see what the fuck they're lying about now.
i've had a list of sites i use for info for quite a while now...NPR, AP, Reuters, Al-jazeera, cnn, bbc, and i still try to verify anything i read off of them...


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> some people will...most of us here are a little more intelligent than that (notice i said most, not all)...
> anyone here who uses faux, breitbart, oan, sky or any fascist podcasts as a source of reliable information is pretty soundly dumped upon by the rest of us...the only reason i ever pay any attention to any of those outlets is to see what the fuck they're lying about now.
> i've had a list of sites i use for info for quite a while now...NPR, AP, Reuters, Al-jazeera, cnn, bbc, and i still try to verify anything i read off of them...


We think a like. I listen to npr first thing in am anytime I'm driving or curious


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

RonnieB2 said:


> No offense but how do you know? Did you fact check what they're saying or just trusting them. I hope you're right. I truly do but I fact check everything I can


because eveything i've ever heard them say is verifiable, and i've been listening to them for a while...i'm not a very trusting person. i don't trust someone because i like the shirt they're wearing...i trust someone because they make sense, what they say is verifiable, and they seem to be at least as intelligent as myself...actually both of the people i named seem to be a lot more intelligent than me...
you have to trust some sources of information, with periodic veracity checks...so far neither of those people has failed a check

so far, none of my regular sources have failed a check. they may make occasional errors, but they always correct them as quickly as possible


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 19, 2022)

The gop entire platform is no longer political. It's about people. Who can marry who, who can get abortions anyone should be able to buy a firearm. And God forbid if you're a minority or single mom. The lefts platform is political, hope, more positive platform that's far more truthful. I was reading about the insurrection and people commenting were not denying it. They were saying the left never gets in trouble. I rolled laughing. But but what about them!!? If I thought my party wasn't guilty of something I would lead with that


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> because eveything i've ever heard them say is verifiable, and i've been listening to them for a while...i'm not a very trusting person. i don't trust someone because i like the shirt they're wearing...i trust someone because they make sense, what they say is verifiable, and they seem to be at least as intelligent as myself...actually both of the people i named seem to be a lot more intelligent than me...
> you have to trust some sources of information, with periodic veracity checks...so far neither of those people has failed a check
> 
> so far, none of my regular sources have failed a check. they may make occasional errors, but they always correct them as quickly as possible


Who or what are your fact checking sources if I may ask. I use politifact and factcheck.org


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 19, 2022)

Mike Pence is going right after Donald Trump in Arizona - NewsBreak


Mike Pence seems to have decided that the only way past Donald Trump is through Donald...




share.newsbreak.com




he broke his leash?


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 19, 2022)

Welcome to the fray!

can only speak for myself …if I recommend or link to something on YT it’s for a limited number of reasons: it’s a source or story I’ve made some point of knowing about, having vetted them myself over time; it‘s an egregious example of something relative to the convo, or it‘s to make a counterpoint, often ironically.

for example, I don’t know Beau, I don’t know anyone who knows Beau, but I *do* know he’s smart, well-informed, as accountable as anyone in the ‘sphere, and his brain works. Yes, I’ve dug into stuff he’s posted, but not because I had a problem: I’ve known guys *like* Beau my whole life, they’ve been some of my very best friends. I don’t see everything exactly as he does, and thats natural…but I respect him, and I value his contribution to the conversation.

there is in fact a metric buttload of toxic brainwashing getting pumped by YT every hour, but you learn to recognize the smell


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 19, 2022)

RonnieB2 said:


> The gop entire platform is no longer political. It's about people. Who can marry who, who can get abortions anyone should be able to buy a firearm. And God forbid if you're a minority or single mom. The lefts platform is political, hope, more positive platform that's far more truthful. I was reading about the insurrection and people commenting were not denying it. They were saying the left never gets in trouble. I rolled laughing. But but what about them!!? If I thought my party wasn't guilty of something I would lead with that


Pardon my saying, but I think the GOP in all its parts is essentially political - because it’s monofocused on winning and exercising control, and that’s exactly what makes political struggles happen, as people balk and rebel against increased surveillance & interference, and against more restrictions & tougher penalties. 

which is exactly how we arrive at Fudd’s First Law: if you push something hard enough, it will fall over. And here we are.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to Republican Obsession with TRAITORS*
28,825 views Jul 19, 2022 Texas Paul reacts to the right wing obsession with platforming and elevating traitors and criminals who have disgraced our nation, including Ronny Jackson, Oliver North and Allen West, and others.


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Texas Paul REACTS to Republican Obsession with TRAITORS*
> 28,825 views Jul 19, 2022 Texas Paul reacts to the right wing obsession with platforming and elevating traitors and criminals who have disgraced our nation, including Ronny Jackson, Oliver North and Allen West, and others.


See, I’ve never watched this guy. I haven’t felt the need: there’s more than enough ‘righteous rants’. At one point, I actually had planned to be one of the YT commentators/analysts, but I’m at a place right now where I need to not get carried away.

There's a lot of that on both sides. I’m actually glad to see that he seems to be linking the current traitorous stripe directly to Reagan & his era - I have a list of my own that probably overlaps heavily with his. I’ve clicked through & watched so many of these things, though, that I mostly just make note of which outlets are saying what & leave it at that, these days. There’s too much of real significance going on, it’s too easy to get distracted & lost, lose sight of what’s most urgent in the face of what’s most emergent…and there’s too much at stake to let that happen.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2022)

RonnieB2 said:


> I'm an Eisenhower Republican, in other words a conservative leaning liberal. I believe in the 2nd amendment but don't think assault rifles have any business on our streets. I'm also a 20 plus year combat disabled veteran. If you wanna play GI Joe, go to your local recruiting depot. They'll give you one. I think the worst thing for the Republicans that ever happened was Ronald Reagan. He's the grandfather of all this craziness we are seeing today. Trump was the most embarrassing and people who ignore facts and even offended if you give them facts .Rather have opinions as their facts and the real fake news of qanon, breibart, fox, the list is endless. People no longer think for themselves and will believe any conspiracy theories they read as long as it fits their narrative


Agree with most of your post but not Eisenhower, or more to the point, Eisenhower Republicans. They were pretty much unhinged what with McCarthy and the House Un American Activities Committee. Barry Goldwater was that kind of Republican. If you want to talk about conspiracy theories, take a look at the beliefs that founded the John Birch Society. I don't think there has been a good Republican since the 1880's. Regarding Eisenhower, I put him down as "mostly harmless". Which, I guess is about the best thing I've said about Republicans in a long while.

Maybe I'm picking a fight but that's not my intention. Just saying, the Republican Party lost its way during the Gilded Age and got worse during the 1920's. Lindberg was their guy right up until his association with Nazis became impossible to embrace. 

Still though. That's nothing compared to what the current brand of Republican has become. What I find amazing is 74 million people voted for Trump. And more than half of them still believe his Big Lie. If you aren't one of that crowd, then we have much more in common than differences.


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 19, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Agree with most of your post but not Eisenhower, or more to the point, Eisenhower Republicans. They were pretty much unhinged what with McCarthy and the House Un American Activities Committee. Barry Goldwater was that kind of Republican. If you want to talk about conspiracy theories, take a look at the beliefs that founded the John Birch Society. I don't think there has been a good Republican since the 1880's. Regarding Eisenhower, I put him down as "mostly harmless". Which, I guess is about the best thing I've said about Republicans in a long while.
> 
> Maybe I'm picking a fight but that's not my intention. Just saying, the Republican Party lost its way during the Gilded Age and got worse during the 1920's. Lindberg was their guy right up until his association with Nazis became impossible to embrace.
> 
> Still though. That's nothing compared to what the current brand of Republican has become. What I find amazing is 74 million people voted for Trump. And more than half of them still believe his Big Lie. If you aren't one of that crowd, then we have much more in common than differences.


*shrug* …brainwashing is real. Rage radio, ‘Fox News’, & internet conspiracists (to say nothing of *marketing* fergawdsake) have had their way with the so-called conservative voter base since Oral Roberts hit the 10” black-and-white miracle box in the living room.

Add to that the weight of industrial-strength Christianity being piped in directly since childhood, and you have an individual who has been trained his/her whole life to swallow whatever is served in the right ways by the right voices


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2022)

RonnieB2 said:


> Mike Pence is going right after Donald Trump in Arizona - NewsBreak
> 
> 
> Mike Pence seems to have decided that the only way past Donald Trump is through Donald...
> ...


Trump shouldn't have tried to have him killed. That tends to get people irritated. 

Still, though. This quote for Pence:

_"Karrin Taylor Robson is the only candidate for Governor that will keep Arizona's border secure and streets safe, empower parents and create great schools, and promote conservative values," Pence said in a statement. _

WTF? Arizona's border is not secure? Oh, I get it, he doesn't mean secure, he means brown people are sneaking into this country to take jobs away from good ol boys and rape our wimen. 

Regarding "great schools". What does that even mean? Surely not a promise to give every student an equitable chance at a great education.

What does he mean when he say "promote conservative values"? I suppose overturning Roe is one of them. 

Sorry, but Pence looks good only because he's not as bad as Trump. Still, though, I do hope he wrests control of the party from the lunatics currently in charge. Trump actually makes me miss the days when the party was led by Shrub.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2022)

RonnieB2 said:


> The gop entire platform is no longer political. It's about people. Who can marry who, who can get abortions anyone should be able to buy a firearm. And God forbid if you're a minority or single mom. The lefts platform is political, hope, more positive platform that's far more truthful. I was reading about the insurrection and people commenting were not denying it. They were saying the left never gets in trouble. I rolled laughing. But but what about them!!? If I thought my party wasn't guilty of something I would lead with that


You are describing the dominionist agenda.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

RonnieB2 said:


> The gop entire platform is no longer political. It's about people. Who can marry who, who can get abortions anyone should be able to buy a firearm. And God forbid if you're a minority or single mom. The lefts platform is political, hope, more positive platform that's far more truthful. I was reading about the insurrection and people commenting were not denying it. They were saying the left never gets in trouble. I rolled laughing. But but what about them!!? If I thought my party wasn't guilty of something I would lead with that


They also seem to have a problem with the US constitution and the rule of law, aside from supporting Trump like he was the great white hope who could do no wrong. He was impeached twice FFS and the republican senate betrayed their oaths and the country by letting him off and are now cursed with him on their backs. Remember covid and all the dead through shear malicious incompetence? Remember Clorox and UVC light dildo's? What would happen to a democrat who did one tenth of that? Would they tolerate "grab them by the pussy"? This is the base of the modern GOP and base it is, all the good folks have been driven out or repulsed in disgust, no patriot could vote for them, even if they ran Jesus himself for office. In many cases it descended into a fucking death cult over covid, vaccines and masks. The richest country in the world with 4% of it's population and a quarter of the global cases, with a malicious idiot running the show, who was in charge of the covid response? Pence or Jared?

Something is jerking the chains of modern republicans, something stupid and evil, whipped up culture wars by foxnews and hate radio, have even turned rural folks against city folks.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2022)

RonnieB2 said:


> Who or what are your fact checking sources if I may ask. I use politifact and factcheck.org


mediabiasfactcheck is my first pass


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You are describing the dominionist agenda.


People really ought to be more concerned about that shit


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> People really ought to be more concerned about that shit


It would have sailed right by me. But in college I spent a year or two among pentecostals. That raised my consciousness on what I otherwise would have considered ridiculous.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2022)

OK, so, you got me interested enough to "do my own research".









Dominionism Rising


Dominionism is the theocratic idea that regardless of theological camp, means, or timetable, God has called conservative Christians to exercise dominion over society by taking control of political and cultural institutions.




politicalresearch.org





_Dominionism is the theocratic idea that regardless of theological camp, means, or timetable, God has called conservative Christians to exercise dominion over society by taking control of political and cultural institutions. The term describes a broad tendency across a wide swath of American Christianity. People who embrace this idea are referred to as dominionists. Although Chip Berlet, then of Political Research Associates, and I defined and popularized the term for many in the 1990s2, in fact it had (along with the term dominion theology) been in use by both evangelical proponents and critics for many years.

*Dominionism Defined*
Dominionism is the theocratic idea that regardless of theological view, means, or timetable, Christians are called by God to exercise dominion over every aspect of society by taking control of political and cultural institutions._


gag


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

https://www.axios.com/2022/07/17/ted-cruz-supreme-court-gay-marriage

so it's ok for ted to fuck boebert for a weekend in return for his endorsement, but it's not ok for two people who love each other to get married?...
just more hypocritical shit from the man who fights with Elmo and Big Bird.
the republican ticket ought to be desatanis and cruz...together they can fight Mickey Mouse, Elmo, Goofy, Big Bird, Donald Duck....


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2022)

*These are the 47 House Republicans who voted for a bill protecting marriage equality*
More than three dozen House Republicans voted for a bill on Tuesday to protect marriage equality, less than one month after Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas wrote an opinion calling for the reversal of landmark cases safeguarding LGBTQ rights.

The House approved the measure, titled the Respect for Marriage Act, in a 267-157 vote. Seven Republicans did not vote.









These are the 47 House Republicans who voted for a bill protecting marriage equality


More than three dozen House Republicans voted for a bill on Tuesday to protect marriage equality, less than one month after Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas wrote an opinion calling for the re…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *These are the 47 House Republicans who voted for a bill protecting marriage equality*
> More than three dozen House Republicans voted for a bill on Tuesday to protect marriage equality, less than one month after Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas wrote an opinion calling for the reversal of landmark cases safeguarding LGBTQ rights.
> 
> The House approved the measure, titled the Respect for Marriage Act, in a 267-157 vote. Seven Republicans did not vote.
> ...


It only means they are worried about the election and the GOP dropping in the polls and want to head off trouble on the campaign trail over making contraception illegal. It's one of those "freedom" issues that affect their base and they are afraid their voters won't fuck themselves over it, it's ok as long as someone else is screwed, just not them. They also need to save some red states from themselves, because they would pass insane laws, that could even put their own red states at risk of losing in November. Abortion along with all the other shit going on there could cost them Texas going blue in November. Abortion is not polling very high among democrats, yet, by fall it will be a much bigger issue for them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 20, 2022)

GOP lawmaker accused of having man arrested so he could continue affair with his estranged wife


A South Carolina real estate developer accused a Republican congressman of abusing his power to continue an affair with his estranged wife. Rep. William Timmons (R-SC) recently went on conservative talk radio this week to address claims by developer Ron Rallis, who said the lawmaker influenced...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Sorry, but Pence looks good only because he's not as bad as Trump. Still, though, I do hope he wrests control of the party from the lunatics currently in charge. Trump actually makes me miss the days when the party was led by Shrub.


EXACTLY SO!

I *do* give Pence credit for standing strong & doing the right thing…but, hell, we expect that from our KIDS. We don’t give them medals for that. Pence is the machine politician / agent of dominion he’s always been; this changes nothing. Seems to me, though, there’s an awful lot of people playing make-believe, like those pretending that Trump personally is the driving force behind Trumpism, and that it wasn’t/isn’t somehow 100% in line with everything the GOP has *done* since 1980. Trump and his BS is currently the (crumbling p) tip of their spear - but that spear’s been around A LONG TIME, and they’ve been working on it this whole time.

Yes, Trump and all his minions and associates, and all his worker-bees & their associates, are THE COBRA IN OUR COLLECTIVE LAP. But he’s just A snake, not the only snake - not the only source of snake, and there’s a half-dozen more prepped and held ready by the event planners, and *their* minions(*). Getting rid of the Orange Fiasco won’t stop this; we need to shut down the stores, and the factories. We need to remove the cancer or it won’t stop growing.

This why I keep my fingers crossed for RICO prosecutions: IMO there’s far more than just ‘enough’ evidence that the GOP is itself a criminal and corrupt organization: the fundraising on the stolen-election fraud, the blind eye turned to toward *every* instance of overreach since Reagan, the active collaboration of state, local & national parties, their employees, their candidates, their donors, their phone banks WITH the big lie, and the fraud that gave it legs.

if DOJ can connect the dots in the background with events in the public sphere since, say, Jan of ‘20, track the money, identify the fraud’s implementation tracks, we can get the snakes, their handlers, and a fair number of snake-importers, too.

They all need to go - out of office, out of appointment, out of power, in disgrace and dishonor, into a short, feeble obscurity

(*) - by ‘event planners’, I mean guys like Charles Koch and his partners in the attempt to ‘capture’, subdue - and if necessary, break - the US government. His endgame is a ‘rich man’s paradise’ rewrite of the constitution itself. He was much closer to getting it before the ‘18 midterms, when Dems made real gains in state houses & governorships. Which, as I see it, is how we ended up with Trump: they’d tried everything BUT a carnival barker & outright demagogue, so….


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> EXACTLY SO!
> 
> I *do* give Pence credit for standing strong & doing the right thing…but, hell, we expect that from our KIDS. We don’t give them medals for that. Pence is the machine politician / agent of dominion he’s always been; this changes nothing. Seems to me, though, there’s an awful lot of people playing make-believe, like those pretending that Trump personally is the driving force behind Trumpism, and that it wasn’t/isn’t somehow 100% in line with everything the GOP has *done* since 1980. Trump and his BS is currently the (crumbling p) tip of their spear - but that spear’s been around A LONG TIME, and they’ve been working on it this whole time.
> 
> ...


this is why i'm so frustrated at the DOJ's apparent lack of motivation...this is a chance to do permanent irreparable damage to the gop's long term plan, take advantage of it for god's sake.
indict, prosecute and convict as many of them as you can, from white house staff, congress and senate members, down to state level officials who assisted in any way...destroy their infrastructure of agents and spies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

One reason of many why Texas may flip blue for the house and governor, as well as other state wide offices. If that happens the republicans in Texas will flip out and you'll see rightwing terrorism there and election denial. In 2024 if Texas went for the democratic presidential candidate, the GOP would be screwed with the electoral votes of CA, NY and Texas. A democratic victory there in 2022 would ensure fair elections in 2024 and they would investigate the republicans for corruption. They might not have the senate, or the courts in Texas, but they can sure fuck up any of their plans to screw with the 2024 election there.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Concerns Grow Over Texas Power Grid As Temperatures Rise*
30,099 views Jul 20, 2022 As Texas sees record-breaking high temperatures across multiple areas this summer, there are renewed concerns over the state’s power grid system. NBC News’ Isa Gutiérrez has more including how Texans were asked twice to cut back on energy use during peak hours to avoid blackouts.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 20, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> EXACTLY SO!
> 
> I *do* give Pence credit for standing strong & doing the right thing…but, hell, we expect that from our KIDS. We don’t give them medals for that. Pence is the machine politician / agent of dominion he’s always been; this changes nothing. Seems to me, though, there’s an awful lot of people playing make-believe, like those pretending that Trump personally is the driving force behind Trumpism, and that it wasn’t/isn’t somehow 100% in line with everything the GOP has *done* since 1980. Trump and his BS is currently the (crumbling p) tip of their spear - but that spear’s been around A LONG TIME, and they’ve been working on it this whole time.
> 
> ...


That would certainly end the current threat to our democracy. It seems a bit far fetched to me, however. 

I'd settle for Democratic Party control of the Federal government through the ballot box and the end of the filibuster. We aren't very far away from being able to do that. 2026 seems like the time when this will be possible. The next few years are going to be rough. Republicans know they are losing control and doing their worst to take it back through criminal and outright violent acts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> EXACTLY SO!
> 
> I *do* give Pence credit for standing strong & doing the right thing…but, hell, we expect that from our KIDS. We don’t give them medals for that. Pence is the machine politician / agent of dominion he’s always been; this changes nothing. Seems to me, though, there’s an awful lot of people playing make-believe, like those pretending that Trump personally is the driving force behind Trumpism, and that it wasn’t/isn’t somehow 100% in line with everything the GOP has *done* since 1980. Trump and his BS is currently the (crumbling p) tip of their spear - but that spear’s been around A LONG TIME, and they’ve been working on it this whole time.
> 
> ...


My view is Donald will lead them to destruction, they had a plan to strangle America slowly, Trump came along and punched Uncle Sam square in the face. The events of J6 will expose everything eventually, especially if the democrats can keep the house and it looks likely they might pick up a few in the senate too. Then appoint an independent special counsel to go after the republican congress people and senators, like Ken Starr did to the Clintons. There would be so much meat for them to dive into and so much evidence against these assholes. An independent special counsel can also prosecute and is also independent from the DOJ and Garland. You did it before and Nixon was why it was created in the first place, only to be abused later by the republicans for partisan reasons.

Win in November and you can spend 2 years prosecuting treasonous republican congress people and senators, clearing the field for 2024 with a steady string of public hearings, court cases and convictions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

I think the above is one way the democrats can win this civil war that has been declared on America, there are many other things they need to do, if they win, but they can hand this little item off to an independent special counsel and it will take no time or effort at all, to throw a real fucking into the GOP for 2024!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2022)

this made me laugh. they volunteered their testimony because they thought they were witnesses. non-smarts.










11 pro-Trump 'fake electors' in Georgia gave interviews for an investigation before realizing they were the targets of the prosecution


The electors, part of a larger group of 16 Republicans, alleged in a court filing that they were told they'd be witnesses in the investigation.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> this made me laugh. they volunteered their testimony because they thought they were witnesses. non-smarts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are criminals and the asshole SCOTUS might even strike down Miranda FFS, so good luck with that! They are open to both state and federal charges I believe, no double jeopardy, even the national archives can indict the dumb fucks for something, maybe even the post office too, if they used the USPS, should be mail and wire fraud as well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

End of the line Rudy.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Judge Orders Rudy Giuliani To Testify In Georgia Election Interference Case*
62,269 views Jul 20, 2022 A judge has ordered Rudy Giuliani to testify before a Georgia grand jury for their investigation into possible election interference by former President Trump and others. NBC's Blayne Alexander reports.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Some headlines from today, another day at the nuthouse! The last item did give me some hope, since I can't believe anybody would be stupid enough to vote for the dumb cocksuckers. Da he ratted out da boss, are they part of a mafia, or a cult?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

this shit is fucking insidious...the republican have been busy trying to subvert anything that they can turn to their nefarious ends...
https://www.npr.org/2022/07/20/1044944618/census-citzenship-question-history-oversight-committee


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this shit is fucking insidious...the republican have been busy trying to subvert anything that they can turn to their nefarious ends...
> https://www.npr.org/2022/07/20/1044944618/census-citzenship-question-history-oversight-committee


It's easy to understand, if you put it into the context of war and tribalism fueled by racism, bigotry, xenophobia that were expanded into culture wars by evil bastards with lots of bucks and power. A lot of money was spent during the cold war on mass psychology and psychological warfare, these techniques were later used on Americans themselves by former cold war operatives who went right wing political back when republicans were hawks. It is a tradition that has remained and was picked up by republican civil warriors, even back in the *rat fuck* days, that began most of the modern republican gerrymandering. They were at it for awhile, this is not new.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ratf**ked: The True Story Behind The Secret Plan To Steal America's Democracy*

by
David Daley
4.16 ·  Rating details · 1,205 ratings  · 234 reviews
With Barack Obama’s historic election in 2008, pundits proclaimed the Republicans as dead as the Whigs of yesteryear. Yet even as Democrats swooned, a small cadre of Republican operatives, including Karl Rove, Ed Gillespie, and Chris Jankowski began plotting their comeback with a simple yet ingenious plan. These men had devised a way to take a tradition of dirty tricks—known to political insiders as “ratf**king”—to a whole new, unprecedented level. Flooding state races with a gold rush of dark money made possible by _Citizens United_, the Republicans reshaped state legislatures, where the power to redistrict is held. Reconstructing this never- told-before story, David Daley examines the far-reaching effects of this so-called REDMAP program, which has radically altered America’s electoral map and created a firewall in the House, insulating the party and its wealthy donors from popular democracy. _Ratf**ked_ pulls back the curtain on one of the greatest heists in American political history. (less)


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 20, 2022)

A January 6 committee witness was just censured by the Arizona Republican Party








A January 6 committee witness was just censured by the Arizona Republican Party | CNN Politics


Rusty Bowers' testimony before the January 6 committee was stirring.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> A January 6 committee witness was just censured by the Arizona Republican Party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mafia or a cult, take your pick, but appears to be a blend of both. Only a fool would vote for these people in the general election, but many fools will.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The mafia or a cult, take your pick, but appears to be a blend of both. Only a fool would vote for these people in the general election, but many fools will.


All I can hear is “just like me”


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549861043958079488


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5166696


Rick Scott blamed his accounting staff and plead the 5th over the largest Medicare fraud in history at the time and got away with it. He was renowned for running his business by metrics yet somehow didn't question how every hospital he bought somehow significantly increased Medicare revenue after each purchase. Then Trump appointed him to the position that oversees SS and Medicare, the very institution he ripped off years oearlier.

He and his mother had the benefit of public assistance through public housing before Newt Gingrich decimated our safety net. Now he wants everyone, even the poorest, to pay taxes. His argument is that it gives them "skin in the game".

He also deliberately screwed up the adminstration of unemployment benefits to make it much harder for the unemployed to collect benefits.

He is the wealthiest person in Congress and wants you to pay more and himself to pay less. My fellow Floridians are assholes for electing this asshole.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549889767927697408


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jul 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549889767927697408


brainwashing in full blossom and on display


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> brainwashing in full blossom and on display


i wonder if he knows who the Bolsheviks actually were? or if it's just a catch word he's parroting back?
I'm sure Lenin would be pleased to know someone remembers them..


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 21, 2022)

Just another bloody rag to wave


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Just another bloody rag to wave


sounds bathroomy


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> random frivolity


as befits a difficult period in our history


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 21, 2022)

random thought of the day:

remember when the gop were up in arms about hillary selling our uranium to russia, how come trump didn't get it back if it was so important???????


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> random thought of the day:
> 
> remember when the gop were up in arms about hillary selling our uranium to russia, how come trump didn't get it back if it was so important???????


Doesn’t deplete that much quantity uranium in single day, comrade; patient


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

I see Midas Touch might have won the Lincoln project award for most effective political ad! They are getting free air play and mention in the media, however Oz was an easy huckster and lacks, Donald's meanness, besides, he a Muslim! 

Another example of Donald's usefulness, these are his candidates and won their primaries because of him.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Oz Vs. Fetterman: In Pennsylvania, A War Of Ads (And Memes) Takes Center Stage*
74,183 views Jul 21, 2022 Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski discuss new ads out of the Senate race in Pennsylvania between Dr. Mehmet Oz and Lt. Gov. John Fetterman, and the meme war taking place between the two candidates online. Scarborough and Brzezinski also discuss Oz's history of false statements.


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2022)

*OAN officially dropped by Verizon, its last major carrier*
Verizon is set to drop the right-wing One America News Network (OAN) from its channel lineup after the network and company failed to reach an agreement on a new contract. 

Verizon said in a statement to The Hill that it will no longer have the rights to OAN after July 31, and the network will be removed from the television lineup. 

“Our negotiation with OAN has been a typical, business as usual carriage negotiation like those that routinely happen between content distributors and content providers,” the statement reads. 

Verizon said that the negotiations were based on economic considerations and that OAN did not agree to “fair terms.” 

“Our company has long advocated for providing customers with the ability to choose what content they want to watch, and our Fios TV platform offers a wide and diverse choice of programming options, including a la carte options, that strive to meet our millions of customers’ various content needs and preferences,” Verizon said. 

The development is a blow to OAN after DirecTV declined to renew its contract with the network in January. Verizon remained its largest distributor after the DirecTV contract expired, but OAN will now be left with more minor carriers. 

OAN is also facing a lawsuit from Dominion Voting Systems over claims made on the network that the company’s voting machines were manipulated to support President Biden over former President Trump in the 2020 presidential election. 








OAN officially dropped by Verizon, its last major carrier


Verizon is set to drop the right-wing One America News Network (OAN) from its channel lineup after the network and company failed to reach an agreement on a new contract. Verizon said in…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

He needs help alright, but there is no cure for brain rot. Maybe Trump should help his guy with some rallies?



Republicans fret as Walker stumbles in Georgia: ‘He needs help’



*Republicans fret as Walker stumbles in Georgia: ‘He needs help’*

Anxiety is setting in among Republicans over Herschel Walker’s bid to oust Sen. Raphael Warnock (D) in Georgia after a series of unforced errors and negative headlines that have rocked the former football star’s general election campaign. 

Walker, who was endorsed by former President Trump early on and went largely unchallenged in the GOP primary, has been beset for months by damaging revelations about his business record and personal life, including an admission that he fathered three children he had not previously disclosed publicly. 

Walker’s troubles have been underscored by recent polls that show him trailing Warnock. One survey from Quinnipiac University released last month found the incumbent Democrat leading by a staggering 10-point margin, while a more recent poll conducted for the AARP put Warnock ahead by 3 points. 

“He needs help. He needs to be much better prepared because when Labor Day rolls around, he’s going to have to be able to articulate and do it consistently and do it coherently,” said Chuck Clay, a former Georgia state senator and state GOP chair. “He’s got himself two or three months. He’s a smart guy. But he needs focus. He needs to get that part of the campaign down. A Heisman Trophy isn’t going to bring him a victory.” 

In a tacit acknowledgement of the challenges hampering his candidacy, Walker called in a team of veteran Republican operatives earlier this month in an effort to revamp his campaign. Among the new additions to Walker’s team were Chip Lake, a longtime Georgia strategist, and Gail Gitcho, a veteran GOP operative who served as communications director for Sen. Mitt Romney’s (R-Utah) 2012 presidential campaign. 
...


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> random thought of the day:
> 
> remember when the gop were up in arms about hillary selling our uranium to russia, how come trump didn't get it back if it was so important???????


Well, it was bullshit, for a start

plus, it’s old news - SOP for GOP

virtually all the stupid crap GOP base believes about democrats & liberals is stupid crap the professional politicians MADE UP IN THE FIRST PLACE. *SPECIFICALLY* to demonize, mischaracterize and dehumanize them in the eyes of said base.

Late 80s, preachers, bosses, and radio talking heads had gone a long way toward disconnecting their audiences from the mainstream. There was a fairly concerted effort to persuade listeners to (literally) stop listening to the other side *entirely*. “They’re just liars, they just want to fool you with all their talk, they never tell the truth - but WE know their secret language, *WE* know what they mean, so just listen to us and we’ll explain to you their evil plans and make sure you don’t get fooled”.

ALL while on a continuous diet of the same and similar from friends, co-workers, relatives….

Worked pretty effing well…and they’re still working it: non-republicans are still seen as literal enemies of America in the eyes of Republicans, and they’re frantic at the idea of having to vote for a democrat for *any* reason. Apparently thats the stick propping up Pence’s hopes for a run in ‘24: exactly like the trump administration but without that embarrassing trump stuff


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He needs help alright, but there is no cure for brain rot. Maybe Trump should help his guy with some rallies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let’s not forget that HE’S THE NOMINEE.
They *PICKED* him *on purpose*

…and they actually expected Walker to be seen as a serious choice by voters. If the Darwin Awards had a category for political decisions, the cadre professionals who winnowed out and selected Walker would take a team win to the grave.

it’s hard to remember that there are plenty of smart, clear-eyed, deliberate racists when you see something as *stupidly*, as cluelessly racist as this. I’ve said this before, but…Walker cannot beat Warnock is a fair contest. He has no base in the black community there; he is mentioned with contempt & derision by black Georgians. His only ‘base’ is venal white ’conservatives’ who think it’s a hoot and have a certain residual sense of ‘ownership’ from Walker’s days at UGA. Very possible that many of -them- see Walker and Warnock as equivalent, but I think that just proves my point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Let’s not forget that HE’S THE NOMINEE.
> They *PICKED* him *on purpose*
> 
> …and they actually expected Walker to be seen as a serious choice by voters. If the Darwin Awards had a category for political decisions, the cadre professionals who winnowed out and selected Walker would take a team win to the grave.
> ...


He was Trump's pick, like Oz and Donald has been sprinkling shit all through the republican primaries. Mitch will lose the senate by an effective majority if this keeps up. Keep the house and the republicans will be fucked after the election with HR1 on steroids, anti terrorism laws and a domestic terrorist watch list. Even an independent special counsel to go after the treasonous republican congress people and senators with public hearings and prosecutions, that was what it was made for, dust it off, if ya get the chance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 22, 2022)

South Carolina GOP is pushing bill that would outlaw WEBSITES that contain info on how to get abortions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> South Carolina GOP is pushing bill that would outlaw WEBSITES that contain info on how to get abortions.


Great, the crazier and more out of step with society they get, the better. Though some folks will fuck themselves to death at the polls, it's a tradition in many states and districts. I don't imagine the law applies to Canada, though the loony SCOTUS might enforce it in other states!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> South Carolina GOP is pushing bill that would outlaw WEBSITES that contain info on how to get abortions.


What about pornography, ban Google!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Well, it was bullshit, for a start
> 
> plus, it’s old news - SOP for GOP
> 
> ...


pence is a bigger fucking fool than he seems to be if he thinks he has a chance in hell...the magats hate him, and democrats all know that he's no fucking hero, none of them are, a hero would have went public with the whole shitty plan the day they learned about it, so all he has to hope for is the "sane" republican base, so unless he actually gets the qop nomination, he's completely fucked...actually even if he gets the nomination, desatanis could take it away from him with no real effort, if he wants to...and i don't think desantis wants anything in the world more than to be president...i fully expect he would sacrifice one of his own children to become president.
he's already sacrificed his soul, his honor, his integrity.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> “He needs help. He needs to be much better prepared because when Labor Day rolls around, he’s going to have to be able to articulate and do it consistently and do it coherently,” said Chuck Clay, a former Georgia state senator and state GOP chair. “


 maybe Herschel should release some of his old videos, when he was a singer


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> South Carolina GOP is pushing bill that would outlaw WEBSITES that contain info on how to get abortions.


…and some people thought all that talk about handmaids was just people bein’ nasty. Looks different when it shows up in your driveway


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> pence is a bigger fucking fool than he seems to be if he thinks he has a chance in hell...the magats hate him, and democrats all know that he's no fucking hero, none of them are, a hero would have went public with the whole shitty plan the day they learned about it, so all he has to hope for is the "sane" republican base, so unless he actually gets the qop nomination, he's completely fucked...actually even if he gets the nomination, desatanis could take it away from him with no real effort, if he wants to...and i don't think desantis wants anything in the world more than to be president...i fully expect he would sacrifice one of his own children to become president.
> he's already sacrificed his soul, his honor, his integrity.


“The sane Republican base”…gotta say, if they truly exist at this point, they’re rethinking their life choices…or they’re pretending that “Orange Man BAD!!!” turned out to be both taunt & semi-aware confession, so they want Pence and DeSantis: Trump Zero - “Same-same, NOW with less *orange* (wink, wink)!”

Because after all, “conservatism cannot fail, it can only *be* failed”. Talk about agendas for world domination, they’ve got most of the thugs-in-charge & wannabes around the world signed up.

Some will spend the next two years trying frantically to figure out who it’s safe to be mad at. “Conservatism” as we’ve come to know & be wary of it, is currently being beaten to death by its own internal contradictions. Some of us saw what was coming, had seen it before trump hit the escalator; some (many) of us figured it out along the way; some of us are hitting the wall only now…and some will take awhile still to reach it.

What *all* of these people have in common is that they’ve all been lied to - some for most or all of their lives - by some of the people they’ve trusted the most in life. People they admire. Folks they look up to. Whether little by little or all in a rush, they’re realizing they’ve been betrayed. Their PATRIOTISM and their FAITH have been used against them and against the nation they probably really do love, they’re just confused by all the deliberate cover stories, misdirections and sheer fabrications that we’re INTENDED a to deceive them: they’ve been spun around, their gyros are tumbled, ‘up’ isn’t where they thought it was….

At some point in the recovery, they’re going to start to get mad, and they’re going to want to KNOW who to be mad at, and that will be a tough call for folks who’ve been brainwashed to only listen to the liars, once the liars are completely exposed. They’ll NEED someone to be mad at.

I hope they’ll be mad at InfoWars, and Fox, at Tucker and Shawn and sieg-heiling Laura Ingraham, Paul Watson, ‘Tyler Durden’, Dinesh D’Souza. I hope they’ll be mad at Mitch McConnell, at Ted Cruz, Josh Hawley, Lindsay Graham, Ron DeSantis, Rick Scott.

Why is it so important? Because the folks who make up the GOP base value honesty & straight-dealing & plain speech, and many of them operate on a basis of respect, loyalty and trust…and that means that Republican politicians have shaken their hands, looked them in the eye with a big smile, and lied through their freaking teeth right at them. That is a personal violation that is not going to be okay with your average conservative: all the liars are supposed to be on ‘the other side’ - yet here are these snakes on our side, poisoning *US*.

I know how mad I’d be if it were me. To sneak THAT MUCH bullshit past me - to take advantage of my trust and confidence to deliberately run me off the road? To make a useful idiot out of me? TO LIE TO MY FACE LIKE THAT??? I’d accept no excuse. I would hear no more bullshit. I’d do EVERYTHING I COULD to turn over their apple cart, to kick them out of office, to expose them, to warn people.

(I mean, in case anyone wondered how I ended up in the politics section of a weed board (or wherever))

So, I’ve got complex emotions about seeing the hearings, the investigations, the arrests and trials play out during the most consequential midterm election season of my life: if the traditional values crowd realizes for themselves what those values really mean, and who has been truer to them, and who’s *really* on their side, it could be a whole new day for the world.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> “The sane Republican base”…gotta say, if they truly exist at this point, they’re rethinking their life choices…or they’re pretending that “Orange Man BAD!!!” turned out to be less a taunt to throw at liberals, and more of a partly-conscious confession, so they want Pence and DeSantis: Trump Zero - because after all, “conservatism cannot fail, it can only *be* failed”.
> 
> Some will spend the next two years trying frantically to figure out who it’s safe to be mad at. “Conservatism” as we’ve come to know & be wary of it, is currently being beaten to death by its own internal contradictions. Some of us saw what was coming, had seen it before trump hit the escalator; some (many) of us figured it out along the way; some of us are hitting the wall only now…and some will take awhile still to reach it.
> 
> ...


yeah, but you're not a deluded dumbass to begin with...that makes a huge difference in perceptions AND reactions...
it will all depend on whats happening at the time this mass realization happens. if there is another skilled liar to step into the traces and lead them, they'll never fucking wake up to the real world, they'll just jump from one delusional nightmare straight into another...because they don't think for themselves, they can't form an analytical thought, all they can do is react with jerks from the joints that are being stimulated by their handlers...if it gets shoved down their throats hard enough that they've been lied to and used, they'll rise up against the ones controlling them at the moment, but then, you have a herd of sheep standing there, with a dead shepherd, and no leader...the next trump, the next desantis, the next fucking mussolini that happens along will gather them up and use them... 
so we not only need to wake them up, we need to have a fairly charismatic individual standing by to take control of the herd, to steer them towards reality, and sanity, to keep the next wolf from leading them all to the slaughter.
someone they can trust, but who isn't motivated by greed and lust for power.
if the democrats had any sense (something i'm still not entirely convinced of) they would be very surreptitiously grooming just such an individual...they could conceivably pick the next republican president, and he would be guaranteed to be bipartisan...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but you're not a deluded dumbass to begin with...that makes a huge difference in perceptions AND reactions...
> it will all depend on whats happening at the time this mass realization happens. if there is another skilled liar to step into the traces and lead them, they'll never fucking wake up to the real world, they'll just jump from one delusional nightmare straight into another...because they don't think for themselves, they can't form an analytical thought, all they can do is react with jerks from the joints that are being stimulated by their handlers...if it gets shoved down their throats hard enough that they've been lied to and used, they'll rise up against the ones controlling them at the moment, but then, you have a herd of sheep standing there, with a dead shepherd, and no leader...the next trump, the next desantis, the next fucking mussolini that happens along will gather them up and use them...
> so we not only need to wake them up, we need to have a fairly charismatic individual standing by to take control of the herd, to steer them towards reality, and sanity, to keep the next wolf from leading them all to the slaughter.
> someone they can trust, but who isn't motivated by greed and lust for power.
> if the democrats had any sense (something i'm still not entirely convinced of) they would be very surreptitiously grooming just such an individual...they could conceivably pick the next republican president, and he would be guaranteed to be bipartisan...


The tried and true BITCH SLAP back to reality is most effective, enjoyable too!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but you're not a deluded dumbass to begin with...that makes a huge difference in perceptions AND reactions...
> it will all depend on whats happening at the time this mass realization happens. if there is another skilled liar to step into the traces and lead them, they'll never fucking wake up to the real world, they'll just jump from one delusional nightmare straight into another...because they don't think for themselves, they can't form an analytical thought, all they can do is react with jerks from the joints that are being stimulated by their handlers...if it gets shoved down their throats hard enough that they've been lied to and used, they'll rise up against the ones controlling them at the moment, but then, you have a herd of sheep standing there, with a dead shepherd, and no leader...the next trump, the next desantis, the next fucking mussolini that happens along will gather them up and use them...
> so we not only need to wake them up, we need to have a fairly charismatic individual standing by to take control of the herd, to steer them towards reality, and sanity, to keep the next wolf from leading them all to the slaughter.
> someone they can trust, but who isn't motivated by greed and lust for power.
> if the democrats had any sense (something i'm still not entirely convinced of) they would be very surreptitiously grooming just such an individual...they could conceivably pick the next republican president, and he would be guaranteed to be bipartisan...


Even a philosopher king cannot change the course of our nation if the source of the infection is mot treated directly. A few dozen toxic-evangelical megachurches are the reservoir and nursery for all our old hatreds. Society’s and government’s attitude toward activist religion, and what to do about it, needs to be kept on the table somehow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2022)

According to the source, the North Carolina GOP Representative's campaign had so little money during the end of his primary that they were forced to spend general fund money during the primary.

However, election laws do not allow for those funds to be spent until the general election. If a candidate loses their primary, they must return it to donors.

Cawthorn lost his primary against GOP candidate Chuck Edwards on May 17.

The campaign source also told the Daily Beast that Cawthorn's campaign spent "egregiously," referring to $1500 spent at Chick-fil-A, $21,000 spent for lodging in Florida, and nearly $3,000 at a place listed as Papa's Beer.


The state of Cawthorn's campaign spending is not known to the public because the campaign is late on its last FEC filing, the source told the Daily Beast. According to the FEC, the deadline to file the latest quarterly report is July 15.

According to Cawthorn's latest filing, which covers his campaign from Jan 1 through April 27, the campaign was already operating at a deficit, with $324,566 in debts owed compared to $137,598 of cash on hand.

FEC data shows that by the end of April Cawthorn spent $3.3 million, which was nearly all of the campaign funds raised since January 2021.

"There was just no money," the campaign source said. "It was dollar-in, dollar-out. So if he loses it's a really bad thing, and the only way to cover it is getting money straight from the candidate or treasurer."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5168456View attachment 5168457
> 
> 
> According to the source, the North Carolina GOP Representative's campaign had so little money during the end of his primary that they were forced to spend general fund money during the primary.
> ...


Suckers, what did they expect supporting a POS psycho like that? I doubt he will be charged with fraud and will wheel away, unless they sue him civilly and the little prick probably dumped the cash into a trust fund that pays him an income.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2022)

LOL










Madison Cawthorn spent campaign donations he was supposed to return on 'egregiously' frequent trips to Chick-fil-A and other businesses and now can't pay donors back, report says


The funds were supposed to be returned per federal law. An anonymous source told the Daily Beast that the campaign spent it.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2022)

On Friday, Hawley said he wouldn't "run away" from a fight with "liberals" during a TPUSA speech.
Republican Sen. Josh Hawley said he won't "run away" from his feud with liberals a day after the January 6 committee presented a video of him running away from a pro-Trump crowd during the January 6, 2021 Capitol riot.

"And I just want to say to all of those liberals out there and the liberal media, just in case you haven't gotten the message yet, I do not regret it," Hawley said during a speech at Turning Point USA's conference in Florida on Friday. "And I am not backing down. I'm not gonna apologize, I'm not gonna cower, I'm not gonna run from you."


Hawley was referencing being called a "traitor" for pushing for "election integrity" last year, referencing his "objection" to certifying the election last year.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how the folks at Papa’s Beer voted.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder how the folks at Papa’s Beer voted.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2022)

Court: Kansas election chief's software change violated law


TOPEKA, Kan. (AP) — Kansas' top elections official violated the state's open records law when he had office computer software altered so that it could no longer produce data sought by a voting-rights advocate, the state Court of Appeals ruled Friday.




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2022)

*Let's talk about Republican voting records....*


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about Republican voting records....*


“THREE WEEKS!???! The sign says “One-Hour Cleaners”!
”I’m sorry, sir, that’s just the name of the shop…”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2022)

*Breaking Down The GOP's 'Trumpism'*
20,058 views Jul 24, 2022 Despite warnings from Rep. Liz Cheney, all signs point to Republicans standing by Donald Trump as he hints at running for President again. Across the country, 120 Republican candidates are running on the Big Lie that led to the insurrection. But Jonathan's guests say nearly all Republicans are complicit in propping up Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2022)

*Rupert Murdoch's New York Post publishes scathing Trump critique*
1,843 views Jul 24, 2022 One of Donald Trump’s favorite newspapers — controlled by his media ally Rupert Murdoch — says Trump is “unworthy to be this country’s chief executive again.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2022)

*GOP strategist says there is big shift in Trump voters after hearings*
64,338 views Jul 24, 2022 Republican strategist Sarah Longwell speaks with CNN's Brian Stelter about the focus groups she has held with Trump voters during the Jan. 6 hearings.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550999295964303360


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2022)

*Let's talk about the Trump outtakes and the Bannon audio....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Rupert Murdoch's New York Post publishes scathing Trump critique*
> 1,843 views Jul 24, 2022 One of Donald Trump’s favorite newspapers — controlled by his media ally Rupert Murdoch — says Trump is “unworthy to be this country’s chief executive again.”


This to me signals that the older "establishment" republicans and big money conservatives want trump gone. They gave a slumlord snake oil salesman the keys to the country, and expected to able to control him, like a simple cousin from the country. Didn't work out that way, did it? 
The republicans are already split over this, but their base needs to be split as well. Tho old money donors will start getting a lot more specific with their donations, and cutting off trumpists, and that means non trump supporting candidates will be seen and heard a lot more. If I was in McTurkeyneck's position right now, i think i'd be busy talking to all of those old money people, and i'd be hiring PR and advertising firms, good ones. they can shed themselves of the lunatics, who will probably start a radical third party, which, actually, could do well in some states...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder how the folks at Papa’s Beer voted.


It's Papas and Beer

It's the inverse of potatoes and cerveza


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

*Let's talk about the people Trump doesn't know....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

*Let's talk about Pence giving orders on the 6th....*


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about the Trump outtakes and the Bannon audio....*



Why is there a bann on audio??


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2022)

https://www.thedailybeast.com/texas-republicans-threaten-lawyers-with-prosecution-and-disbarment-if-they-facilitate-abortions

So texas is threatening lawyers...Well, that's just another company that can and will leave texas...I wonder what it will look like there in 20 years? 40-50% unemployment, because most businesses won't operate there, they won't be able to. Even if they were willing to, there will be a huge labor shortage, no women but hard core right wing extremist will be willing to live there, and young men aren't going to stay in a state where there are not only not enough women, but if they get one of them pregnant, they'll be stuck with them, at least financially, till the day they die. texas can kiss any federal funding goodbye, there's no way they'll get full funding unless republicans take both houses, and that looks increasingly unlikely, as they continue to do a dance that consists of them holding up one foot, shooting it, then holding up the other foot, and shooting it, then repeating the whole thing, forever... abbot showed just how short sighted texas republicans are with his disasterous border closing "plan"...

of course, that's IF the lawyers decide not to sue all the way to the supreme court. they can and probably will tie this shit up for years in courts, knowing that the current supreme court will suck the dicks of republicans. they can probably hold it up until at least 3 or 4 of the current members are disbarred...which i see as just as important as the 1/6 participants being prosecuted, if not more so


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

rollitup said:


> Why is there a bann on audio??


Unsolved mysteries, like why does he wear three shirts, I know why he looks like shit, liquor does that. Steve runs "The War Room", his podcast and it looks like he's a civil war casualty. He's still whipping up morons with his podcast and it makes ya wonder who is still listening to his drivel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

So some of these idiots will be running on the big lie, she must have real fucking morons in her district. If the democrats win, they might need to reintroduce reconstruction there, seems they missed a spot or two the first time around.






*Texas Paul REACTS to Marjorie Taylor Greene Blaming Jan 6 on Nancy Pelosi*
123,215 views Jul 24, 2022 Marjorie Taylor Greene spoke at the fascist Turning Points USA conference on Saturday, which means Greene took another opportunity to gaslight the American people and inject disinformation into the veins of the young, impressionable minds in the audience. During her deranged speech, if you can call it that, Greene accused Nancy Pelosi of being responsible for January 6, and called for the impeachment of Speaker Pelosi and President Biden. Texas Paul reacts to these garbage statements from a garbage person.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Unsolved mysteries, like why does he wear three shirts, I know why he looks like shit, liquor does that. Steve runs "The War Room", his podcast and it looks like he's a civil war casualty. He's still whipping up morons with his podcast and it makes ya wonder who is still listening to his drivel.



I guess my post was a tin roof!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

rollitup said:


> I guess my post was a tin roof!


It's hot on the tin roof today!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 25, 2022)

Former Indiana GOP congressman slapped with insider trading charges by SEC


On Monday, the Securities and Exchange Commission announced insider trading charges against former Congressman Stephen Buyer (R-IN).Buyer, who represented a district in the central part of Indiana, left Congress in 2011 and founded a consulting firm that contracted with telecommunications giant...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Former Indiana GOP congressman slapped with insider trading charges by SEC
> 
> 
> On Monday, the Securities and Exchange Commission announced insider trading charges against former Congressman Stephen Buyer (R-IN).Buyer, who represented a district in the central part of Indiana, left Congress in 2011 and founded a consulting firm that contracted with telecommunications giant...
> ...


Buyer shouldn’a’sold


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2022)

she really needs a smart friend to ask these questions of, before she embarasses herself in front of the entire world on an at least once a week basis....
https://www.newsweek.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-asks-why-kids-getting-monkeypox-std-1727634

of course, anyone intelligent wouldn't have her as a friend...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 25, 2022)

GOP candidate refuses 'to accept the outcome' of Trump 2020 defeat under grilling by CNN host


CNN host Brianna Keilar grilled a Republican candidate for governor from Arizona who refused to accept the outcome of the 2020 election.In an interview with candidate Karrin Taylor Robson on Monday, Keilar explained that she had been endorsed by former Vice President Mike Pence while former...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> GOP candidate refuses 'to accept the outcome' of Trump 2020 defeat under grilling by CNN host
> 
> 
> CNN host Brianna Keilar grilled a Republican candidate for governor from Arizona who refused to accept the outcome of the 2020 election.In an interview with candidate Karrin Taylor Robson on Monday, Keilar explained that she had been endorsed by former Vice President Mike Pence while former...
> ...


her last statement is "that's why i'm running for governor because i don't like losing the white house." Which means she'll use her position as governor, if elected, to change their presidential election results, because she doesn't like losing the white house?
that is a very provocative statement.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> her last statement is "that's why i'm running for governor because i don't like losing the white house." Which means she'll use her position as governor, if elected, to change their presidential election results, because she doesn't like losing the white house?
> that is a very provocative statement.


My knees are killing me. I need a warm hat.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 25, 2022)

GOP lawmaker attended gay son's wedding 3 days after voting against same-sex marriage


The gay son of Rep. Glenn Thompson, R-Pa., got married on Friday. A few days earlier, his father voted against the Respect for Marriage Act.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 25, 2022)

JD Vance Suggests People in ‘Violent’ Marriages Shouldn’t Get Divorced


The Ohio Republican Senate nominee claimed people “shift spouses like they change their underwear,” and that it had damaged a generation of children.




www.vice.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> JD Vance Suggests People in ‘Violent’ Marriages Shouldn’t Get Divorced
> 
> 
> The Ohio Republican Senate nominee claimed people “shift spouses like they change their underwear,” and that it had damaged a generation of children.
> ...


anyone truly worried about children wouldn't be a republican...they tend to be child molesters and book burners


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

*'I know he didn't lose': What Trump supporters say about the Jan. 6 hearings*
14,161 views Jul 25, 2022 CNN's Donie O'Sullivan visits Arizona and speaks with Republican voters at competing Trump and Pence events.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

*Trump Loses it After Jan. 6 Hearing Reveals Embarrassing Speech Outtakes: A Closer Look*
Fundraiser
334,618 views Jul 25, 2022 Seth takes a closer look at Donald Trump claiming to be the most persecuted individual in American history after last week’s bombshell hearing of the January 6 committee embarrassed him by airing never-before-seen outtakes of his speech from the day after the insurrection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

Here is one of the reasons Donald is still running around IMHO and he's doing the same for the senate.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Let's talk about how Trump already lost a governorship in Maryland....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

*What Liz Cheney’s political future may hold beyond 2022*
6,251 views Jul 26, 2022 Wyoming Rep. Liz Cheney faces an uphill battle in her August primary race. In today’s episode of The Point, CNN’s Chris Cillizza breaks down Cheney's recent interview with CNN’s Jake Tapper and how the anti-Trump Republican is positioning herself for the future.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

these people are both masochists, and stupidly stubborn

https://www.texastribune.org/2022/07/24/texas-log-cabin-republicans/

what the fuck did they expect? to be welcomed in with open arms? they decided to embrace the party of fascism, repression, and intolerance, and expected it to embrace them back? do lgbtq people forget everything they've ever learned about how "conservatives" react to them?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> these people are both masochists, and stupidly stubborn
> 
> https://www.texastribune.org/2022/07/24/texas-log-cabin-republicans/
> 
> what the fuck did they expect? to be welcomed in with open arms? they decided to embrace the party of fascism, repression, and intolerance, and expected it to embrace them back? do lgbtq people forget everything they've ever learned about how "conservatives" react to them?


after 300 years of fire&brimstone preachers, the old bigotries are home. To be stripped of one’s bigotries is a fate worse than hell; it leaves them feeling homeless.

The bar needs to be set at the join between religion and money. This sort of false conservatism poops in the punchbowl even harder than the socialism they so needlessly fear if indeed they love all people as their book instructs them. Pharisees the lot of’em.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

https://www.newsweek.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-gop-we-should-christian-nationalists-1727445

did someone shove a fresh battery up this bitches ass? she sure is running that cocksucker nonstop the last few days, maybe there are no cute guys at her gym right now to cheat with?

and don't christians frown on being slutty whores who fuck random guys while your husband is at work? seems like i read something like that in their handbook.


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2022)

*GOP lawmaker attends gay son’s wedding after voting against marriage equality*
Rep. Glenn Thompson (R-Pa.) attended his son’s same-sex wedding on Friday, days after he voted against a bill that would codify a right to same-sex marriage into federal law. 

Thompson joined 156 other House Republicans last week in voting against the Respect for Marriage Act, which would protect same-sex and interracial marriages. 

The legislation passed the House with all Democrats and 47 Republicans voting in favor. The bill now heads to the Senate, where its future is uncertain. 

Maddison Stone, Thompson’s press secretary, confirmed in a statement to The Hill that Thompson and his wife attended their son’s wedding on Friday. 

“Congressman and Mrs. Thompson were thrilled to attend and celebrate their son’s marriage on Friday night as he began this new chapter in his life,” Stone said. “The Thompsons are very happy to welcome their new son-in-law into their family.” 

Thompson’s office criticized the legislation offered by Democrats as a stunt aimed at the midterms.

“The bill was nothing more than an election-year messaging stunt for Democrats in Congress who have failed to address historic inflation and out of control prices at gas pumps and grocery stores,” Stone said in a statement last week.

Forty-seven House GOP lawmakers did vote for the measure, which Democrats said was necessary given a concurring opinion from Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas to the decision overturning Roe v. Wade. In the opinion, Thomas said the court should review other cases decided using similar legal reasoning, including Obergefell v. Hodges, the case that legalized same-sex marriage nationally. 

Justice Samuel Alito said in the majority opinion overturning Roe that the court’s ruling should not be construed as having implications for other issues, but Thomas’s opinion raised alarms among Democrats. 

A handful of Senate Republicans have declared their support for the bill, while other GOP members have said they will oppose it. If all Democrats vote for the bill, it will need at least 10 Republican votes in favor to overcome a filibuster.

BuzzFeed News released an audio recording and transcript on Tuesday of a speech Thompson gave at the wedding of his son. He said in the speech that parents hope from the birth of their children that they are healthy and safe, that they find opportunity and inspiration, and that they find their “one true love” when they get older. 

“We love it when they find their one true love, especially when they become a part of our families then,” he said. “That’s what we’re rooting for.” 

He said having a new son join his family has been a “really good experience.” 








GOP lawmaker attends gay son’s wedding after voting against marriage equality


Rep. Glenn Thompson (R-Pa.) attended his son’s same-sex wedding on Friday, days after he voted against a bill that would codify a right to same-sex marriage into federal law. Thompson joined …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

Looks like the GOP establishment has turned on Donald, they know he will fuck them going into the 2022 election and if they lose that, the democrats will really fuck them! They need to deal with Donald ASAP, he's like a bull in a China shop with their primaries and creating havoc in the party. They are in shit over abortion, guns and other issues, while trying to ride herd on lunatic candidates and a lunatic base, while the religious nuts in the states are passing abortion laws that are scaring the shit out of many American women. Will they have the courage to to save themselves? Or will they carry Donald like a millstone around their necks into the general election, while he freaks out in increasing desperation? Stay tuned for the for the dramatic conclusion of the Republican party death match 2022!  

So Foxnews and Rupert have turned on him, there is blood in the water, the sharks are circling and Donald is thrashing and screaming. Recent polls and the growing reaction to the J6 panel are taking it's toll, along with pending indictments for many of the MAGAT guests on their shows. They got sucked in too and are being sued for billions by the Dominion voting machine company. Even Alex Jones has reached the end of the road and it's payday for his victims. Magaverse is collapsing into a blackhole and it will, after Donald goes supernova. When Tucker turns on him he's done, stick a fork in him, Eu Tu Tucker! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*See Trump's Living Nightmare On Air: Fox News Turns On 'Horrible' Trump Over Jan. 6*
165,506 views Jul 26, 2022 The Rupert Murdoch-owned Wall Street Journal and New York Post are condemning Donald Trump's role on Jan. 6 after new evidence in the final, climactic House hearing, while some voices on Fox News say on air Trump looked "horrible" for his conduct. The developments show evidence moving some people, and a shift within Murdoch's influential empire, while new polling shows Fox viewers ditching Trump for Ron DeSantis. MSNBC anchor Ari Melber reports on the developments and split within the company.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

Trump's revenge tour over Michigan Republican's impeachment vote endangers a GOP House seat | CNN Politics


It was just three days into Republican Rep. Peter Meijer's term when a pro-Trump mob ransacked the Capitol. A week later, the freshman voted to impeach Trump.




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

I guess this can go here. This is why Tesla will never get a red cent from me. 









Tesla locks 80 miles of customer’s battery range for $4,500 ransom


Tesla tried to force a customer to pay $4,500 ransom over 80 miles of range that the company software-locked in...



electrek.co


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like the GOP establishment has turned on Donald, they know he will fuck them going into the 2022 election and if they lose that, the democrats will really fuck them! They need to deal with Donald ASAP, he's like a bull in a China shop with their primaries and creating havoc in the party. They are in shit over abortion, guns and other issues, while trying to ride herd on lunatic candidates and a lunatic base, while the religious nuts in the states are passing abortion laws that are scaring the shit out of many American women. Will they have the courage to to save themselves? Or will they carry Donald like a millstone around their necks into the general election, while he freaks out in increasing desperation? Stay tuned for the for the dramatic conclusion of the Republican party death match 2022!
> 
> So Foxnews and Rupert have turned on him, there is blood in the water, the sharks are circling and Donald is thrashing and screaming. Recent polls and the growing reaction to the J6 panel are taking it's toll, along with pending indictments for many of the MAGAT guests on their shows. They got sucked in too and are being sued for billions by the Dominion voting machine company. Even Alex Jones has reached the end of the road and it's payday for his victims. Magaverse is collapsing into a blackhole and it will, after Donald goes supernova. When Tucker turns on him he's done, stick a fork in him, Eu Tu Tucker!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


This seems a lot like rupert murdoch trying to distance himself from trump, and protect himself from being named in any more law suits. 
I don't believe there's an actual "Illuminati" group, but there is the next best (worse?) thing...An old boy network of rich folks, which has become international and multiracial. Who do rich folks hang out with? Other rich folks. What do rich folks talk about? Their troubles, just like everyone else. trump has become a "Trouble" to them. They like things to be stable, it's good for profits. trump is anything but stable. Murdoch, Musk, Bezos, Gates, Ellison, Zuckerberg, Buffet...They may not go to church picnics together, but they do communicate, one way or another. They own businesses that influence each other, they influence whole industries...And there's not many of them that are friendly to trump. Musk kind of extended a hand and trump turned up his nose. Gates, Zuckerberg, and Buffet never liked him. Ellison is the only friend he has in that list, and i'm not sure he won't turn his back on trump. business is business, and being associated with an ex president that is under several investigations and indictments isn't good business.
And that's just the American (more or less) old boys...
Bernard Arnault hates trump. trump cost him billions with his tariff bullshit. Larry Page seems to lean left, but refuses to make a comital statement. Mukesh Ambani might or might not....¿
there's a lot of rich fuckers all over the world, and they all deal with each other somehow...if they all have a common problem, it will get dealt with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

*Tom Nichols: Goal of Today’s “Authoritarian and Cultish” GOP Is Minority Rule | Amanpour and Company*
36,129 views Jul 26, 2022 What does it mean to be a conservative in the Trump era? Our next guest,Tom Nichols, asked this question in his latest piece for The Atlantic. With midterm elections approaching, Nichols joins Hari Sreenivasan to discuss the current state of the Republican Party.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2022)

a minor inconvenience 









Analysis: Mike Pence's former chief of staff just owned Matt Gaetz


On Sunday, in a speech to the Turning Point USA Student Action conference, Florida Rep. Matt Gaetz went out of his way to attack former Vice President Mike Pence.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

*Let's talk about military recruitment problems....*


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2022)

*Trump looks to install loyalists across state legislatures*
Former President Trump is weighing in aggressively in state legislative races across the country as part of his far-reaching effort to reshape the modern GOP and exert greater control over the administration and outcome of elections.

While the former president’s highest-profile endorsements have come in the U.S. House and Senate contests that will help determine control of Congress next year, he has endorsed dozens of statehouse candidates, with an emphasis on Arizona, Michigan and Texas. 

These state legislative contests are often overlooked at the national level, but the outcomes will play a crucial role in shaping state policy, especially pertaining to the voting process and how elections are conducted, counted and certified. 









Trump looks to install loyalists across state legislatures


Former President Trump is weighing in aggressively in state legislative races across the country as part of his far-reaching effort to reshape the modern GOP and exert greater control over the admi…




thehill.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump looks to install loyalists across state legislatures*
> Former President Trump is weighing in aggressively in state legislative races across the country as part of his far-reaching effort to reshape the modern GOP and exert greater control over the administration and outcome of elections.
> 
> While the former president’s highest-profile endorsements have come in the U.S. House and Senate contests that will help determine control of Congress next year, he has endorsed dozens of statehouse candidates, with an emphasis on Arizona, Michigan and Texas.
> ...


i often say there should be an intelligence test to vote....and i still do.
now i'm expanding that. there should be an intelligence test to hold public office...and "person, woman, man, camera, tv." is not a fucking passing answer.
anyone who wants to place loyalist in key positions they are not qualified for is a fucking moron (like we didn't already know that), and they should not be allowed the authority to do anything of the sort.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 27, 2022)

Matt Gaetz Voted Against Reauthorizing Sex Trafficking Law


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Matt Gaetz Voted Against Reauthorizing Sex Trafficking Law


ya figure?...how is that fucking dirt bag not in jail yet?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


>


hearing that made me realize that the party saying freedom freedom all the time is selling the notion that freedom is only found in their toxic perversion of religion. 

Republican “freedom” has one endpoint: a totalitarian state. It can either be aggressively atheistic (the Stalinist style), still looking for the right mythos (Axis) or a theocracy (Saudi, Iran). For the person in the street, there is no difference except in the style by which that person is enslaved.

Republicans want slavery back. Maybe not race-based, but complete control over what one does. The proven course for this is controlling what one thinks. A skilled person (in the approved race or class) can always look ok by learning how to work the language and appearance of compliance. 

In a state where you are free to do just as you are told (which is close to the definition of totalitarian practice), actual freedom is very dangerous. Ask any ninety-year-old Jew. 

Republicans are in afterburner, lavishly spending their political capital to chase a shot at kingdom that is withon reach but not yet grasp. If they succeed, they will not stop halfway. Expect othersexual death camps being used for test articles for the Grail: a bioweapon thst hits only n*, s*, g* and other breeds of almost human. Expect a Biblical name for this weapon. 

The one good thing is that their chosen tool was inept enough that while the leadership (which i suspect includes billionaires and megapastors) didn’t get much exposure, their agenda did. We must break them, because the next time they won’t make the same mistake. 

My estimation of the severity of the problem is pushed up by an ad I saw today on a vanilla newssite, pushing new elaboration of the Big Lie. Wearing a shirt like this? Goebbels would have creamed his HJ twink for that sort of public _participation_ in their own undoing. Fuck anyone who supports these culture war opportunists.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

*Trump's New Jan. 6 Nightmare: 'Devastating' Evidence Sparks MAGA Panic As Fox News Ignores 45*
128,720 views Jul 27, 2022 Fox News ignored Trump’s speech from his first appearance back in Washington D.C. since leaving office. Two former party chairs join MSNBC’s Ari Melber. Former Governor Howard Dean says he “hopes Trump is the nominee” because he thinks Democrats “have a great chance of beating him.” On Fox News turning on Trump, Michael Steele says, “I think from Trump’s perspective, it grates on him. But he knows he holds more cards than these organizations do in the end.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

*Let's talk about Republicans bizarre request of DOD....*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2022)

20 GOP-led states are suing the USDA over a rule from the agency that prohibits discrimination against LGBTQ students in free school lunch programs. The AGs argue schools have the right to deny queer and trans kids lunch money. 










Ken Paxton Among AGs Suing USDA Over LGBTQ School Meal Directive


More than 20 Republican attorneys general have filed a lawsuit against the Biden administration over a Department of Agriculture school meal program that prohibits discrimination based on sexual orientation and gender identity.




www.nbcdfw.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> 20 GOP-led states are suing the USDA over a rule from the agency that prohibits discrimination against LGBTQ students in free school lunch programs. The AGs argue schools have the right to deny queer and trans kids lunch money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goddamn it, isn't it enough that they persecute them and their families? now they want to deny the poorer of them food? well, that's just good humanitarian republican policy right there....evil scumbag fuckers


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 28, 2022)

RNC warning to Trump: If you run for president, we stop paying your legal bills, says official


Some GOP leaders are hoping the prospect of losing massive legal payments would dissuade Donald Trump from announcing a presidential run too soon.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> RNC warning to Trump: If you run for president, we stop paying your legal bills, says official
> 
> 
> Some GOP leaders are hoping the prospect of losing massive legal payments would dissuade Donald Trump from announcing a presidential run too soon.
> ...


If there is one thing tRUMP is open too
It's bribes


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> 20 GOP-led states are suing the USDA over a rule from the agency that prohibits discrimination against LGBTQ students in free school lunch programs. The AGs argue schools have the right to deny queer and trans kids lunch money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paxton you asshole, i hope the feds actually get to you when your voted out and hang u by your balls. Fucker has been using his office to shield him from the Feds all this time...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552655273432457217


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2022)

GOP at work. Pact Act didn't pass cause of them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2022)

DeSantis spokesperson didn't report all foreign agent activities to DOJ, could be criminally liable


A notable law professor says the omission could be a criminal offense.




grantstern.substack.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> GOP at work. Pact Act didn't pass cause of them.


Stuart was a little grittier than i expected, but a very effective speech...perhaps he would be a viable candidate to run against desantis...but who to run with? maybe Klobuchar?


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5171078


Republicans - "If you really cared about these things you are always free to move to Canada."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

*Let's talk about Trump's new relationship with conservative media....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

*Trump Rages As Fox News Turns On MAGAWorld*
1,948 views Jul 28, 2022 The tug-of-war within Fox News continues as the network ignores a Trump speech to air Ron DeSantis instead. The former President hitting back and reportedly “tracking which hosts he can count on.” MSNBC’s Ari Melber reports on the devastating shift for Trump. Lincoln Project co-founder Rick Wilson joins, adding: “Trump] sits in Mar-A-Lago and throws things at the walls every time he sees DeSantis on Fox, which is about every 35 seconds now. He is the guy Rupert [Murdoch] has picked…"


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Rages As Fox News Turns On MAGAWorld*
> 1,948 views Jul 28, 2022 The tug-of-war within Fox News continues as the network ignores a Trump speech to air Ron DeSantis instead. The former President hitting back and reportedly “tracking which hosts he can count on.” MSNBC’s Ari Melber reports on the devastating shift for Trump. Lincoln Project co-founder Rick Wilson joins, adding: “Trump] sits in Mar-A-Lago and throws things at the walls every time he sees DeSantis on Fox, which is about every 35 seconds now. He is the guy Rupert [Murdoch] has picked…"


for a socio, that is pain. He is Number Two now, and that has to be shit-o-rama.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2022)

https://thehill.com/homenews/house/3578792-why-two-dozen-in-house-gop-supported-chips-despite-last-minute-whip/

nice to see there are at least a couple of dozen republicans who are capable of rational thought now and then


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm interested in learning about the profiling going on with this stuff. Has to be some high end people on it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

https://news.yahoo.com/jim-jordan-says-whistleblower-disclosures-193200323.html

why, i wonder, are republicans so dead set against investigating domestic terrorists? could it perhaps be that they fear their on involvement with those organizations, and with individuals associated with those organizations, becoming public knowledge? 
they don't want people to know they do business with them? that they use them as security at some of their rallies? that republicunts speak at their events?
well, SURPRISE!...we already know...
they make up a significant portion of the freedumb train's base...and they, like all politicians, do not want to alienate their base, even though their base is a bunch of inbred murderous seditious fucks


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2022)

I can not wait to have this on my night table for those times I fail to fall asleep.

*Hawley book ‘Manhood’ set for release next year *
Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) is reportedly penning a book about masculinity.

“Manhood: The Masculine Virtues America Needs” is poised to hit shelves in May, according to an Amazon sales page.

News of the book was first reported Thursday by the Kansas City Star.

Available for pre-order ahead of its May 16 release by Regnery Publishing, “Manhood” calls on “American men to stand up and embrace their God-given responsibility as husbands, fathers, and citizens.”

“A free society that despises manhood will not remain free,” the description for the $30 book reads.

“No republic has ever survived without men of character to defend what is just and true,” the Amazon page states. “Starting with the wisdom of the ancients, from the Greek and Roman philosophers to Jesus of Nazareth, and drawing on the lessons of American history, Hawley identifies the defining strengths of men, including responsibility, bravery, fidelity, and leadership.”

A Regnery spokeswoman and Hawley’s office didn’t immediately return ITK’s requests for comment.

The 42-year-old lawmaker made headlines last year during a speech at the National Conservatism Conference when he told the crowd that liberal attacks on masculinity created “idle men” who watch pornography and play video games.

“The left want to define traditional masculinity as toxic. They want to define the traditional masculine virtues — things like courage and independence and assertiveness — as a danger to society,” Hawley said at the time.

News of the book comes after Hawley, a potential 2024 presidential candidate, was widely mocked last week when the House committee investigating last year’s Jan. 6 Capitol riot released security video of him running away from the mob that was storming the building. Before fleeing the Capitol, Hawley was seen raising his fist in solidarity with pro-Trump protesters gathered outside the Capitol.

Hawley later accused the House select committee of “trolling” him, saying, “I do not regret anything I did on that day.”

Last year, Regnery, a conservative publishing house, picked up another Hawley book, “The Tyranny of Big Tech,” after it was dropped by Simon & Schuster in the wake of the Jan. 6 attack.








Hawley book ‘Manhood’ set for release next year


Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) is reportedly penning a book about masculinity. “Manhood: The Masculine Virtues America Needs” is poised to hit shelves in May, according to an Amazon sales page. News of t…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

printer said:


> I can not wait to have this on my night table for those times I fail to fall asleep.
> 
> *Hawley book ‘Manhood’ set for release next year *
> Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) is reportedly penning a book about masculinity.
> ...


i've always found that knowing about your subject is a huge help when writing...hawley obviously had this book ghost written, as he has no masculinity of his own, only what reflects on him from those around him...walking in past a chanting crowd, he basks in the reflected masculinity and fist bumps them...left on his own, he runs like a bitch from the same crowd he helped incite


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

printer said:


> I can not wait to have this on my night table for those times I fail to fall asleep.
> 
> *Hawley book ‘Manhood’ set for release next year *
> Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) is reportedly penning a book about masculinity.
> ...


“know when to pump the fist; know when to ruuun”
- after K. Rogers


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 29, 2022)

printer said:


> I can not wait to have this on my night table for those times I fail to fall asleep.
> 
> *Hawley book ‘Manhood’ set for release next year *
> Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) is reportedly penning a book about masculinity.
> ...


Kinda like donald trump writing a book about ethics.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Kinda like donald trump writing a book about ethics.


someone would have to explain the meaning of the word to him first...i'm not sure he's capable of grasping the concept.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Kinda like donald trump writing a book about ethics.


ethics [*eth-iks*]
1)The stupid bunch of stupid nitpicking loser rules that suckers who hate America keep trying to use to spoil my supernova of rawFUCKINGawesomeness.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

They are starting to run away from Trump like he's on fire and about to explode, that metaphorically speaking, he is...









Trump hasn’t been on Fox News for 113 days as his relationship with the Murdochs collapses: NYT


Donald Trump's insistence on repeating his debunked claims of election fraud has harmed his relationship with the Murdoch family, according to a new deep-dive published by The New York Times."The network, which is owned by Rupert Murdoch and boosted Mr. Trump’s ascension from real estate...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2022)

Killing Vet Burn Pit Bill



*Why does the GOP HATE VETS SO MUCH?









‘People have lost their minds’: Tester responds to toxic burn pit legislation failing – Daily Montanan


Tester reacts to one of his largest legislative programs being tanked at the last moment by a surprise vote in the United States Senate, delaying treatment for veterans exposed to toxic burn pits.




dailymontanan.com





What happens when you pay your SS premiums timely since 1975 and get sick.

"I was assigned by history's most sadistic, corrupt and criminal human being to keep disabled people from claiming benefits, legitimate or otherwise, and to damage this agency as much as I possibly could. I see no reason other than politics for wanting me to leave."

I don't understand why ALL of Tя☭mp human time-bombs haven't been fired- especially DeJoy. It may require bending the law a bit but Biden and his people should be able to figure it out.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/andrew-saul-social-security-/2021/07/09/c18a34fa-df99-11eb-a501-0e69b5d012e5_story.html


*


----------



## HGCC (Jul 30, 2022)

They really seem to hate the things they wish they were or could do, but didn't or can't. 

A bunch of middle aged and up dudes really identified with Trump and his personal Vietnam of dodging STDs from hookers being the equivalent of actual Vietnam...or dodging stds from being able to attract women without paying them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

it's a good thing republicans in general and magats in particular aren't very bright...
you don't want to deal with intelligent murderous fucks...
https://www.rawstory.com/j6-witnesses-found-on-oath-keeper-s-list-report/


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are starting to run away from Trump like he's on fire and about to explode, that metaphorically speaking, he is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't look in good health..without his makeup? and all fat and sweaty?

He should have the sweatiness checked. A lady in my building had major sweatiness for two days out of nowhere and assumed it was her chemo but she didn't have that side effect, labored breathing..she never went to ER, instead was with friends until 11PM and by 2:30AM she was knocking on doors where she collapsed; blood everywhere from mouth and nose..she was DOA. Heart. Everyone should have a Beacon and most insurance will give you one for free.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> He doesn't look in good health..without his makeup? and all fat and sweaty?
> 
> He should have the sweatiness checked. A lady in my building had major sweatiness for two days out of nowhere and assumed it was her chemo but she didn't have that side effect, labored breathing..she never went to ER, instead was with friends until 11PM and by 2:30AM she was knocking on doors where she collapsed; blood everywhere from mouth and nose..she was DOA. Heart. Everyone should have a Beacon and most insurance will give you one for free.


unfortunately, if trump gets sick, he can still go to Walter Reed...for free (to him, the American people still have to pay for his fat old ass to get repaired) so our best hope is a quick heart attack or stroke. personally, i'm hoping for a stroke, that leaves him totally aware of whats going on around him, with absolutely no way to communicate about it...  better than any cell ever built


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> unfortunately, if trump gets sick, he can still go to Walter Reed...for free (to him, the American people still have to pay for his fat old ass to get repaired) so our best hope is a quick heart attack or stroke. personally, i'm hoping for a stroke, that leaves him totally aware of whats going on around him, with absolutely no way to communicate about it...  better than any cell ever built


I agree stroke would be perfect cell for him- and he can still be tried..they'll just wheel him in and he can blink 'yes or no'.

Best part is he can't talk.

Oh! Melania! They'll have to teach her how to change his shit and piss bags.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I agree stroke would be perfect cell for him- and he can still be tried..they'll just wheel him in and he can blink 'yes or no'.
> 
> Best part is he can't talk.



i was going to photoshop don jr and eric's heads onto kirk and spock, but a trump meme isn't worth the effort


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ethics [*eth-iks*]
> 1)The stupid bunch of stupid nitpicking loser rules that suckers who hate America keep trying to use to spoil my supernova of rawFUCKINGawesomeness.


It's okay you can have your supernova again tomorrow; plenty of gummies to go around..maybe someday we can all do shrooms together same day and post our thoughts- an experiment of sorts.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2022)

printer said:


> I can not wait to have this on my night table for those times I fail to fall asleep.
> 
> *Hawley book ‘Manhood’ set for release next year *
> Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) is reportedly penning a book about masculinity.
> ...


I'm not giving these treasonous traitors a single penny..Coward Crossing.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've always found that knowing about your subject is a huge help when writing...hawley obviously had this book ghost written, as he has no masculinity of his own, only what reflects on him from those around him...walking in past a chanting crowd, he basks in the reflected masculinity and fist bumps them...left on his own, he runs like a bitch from the same crowd he helped incite


Hawlin' Ass Hawley.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

*Texas Paul gives POWERFUL message to his Republican Haters*
31,416 views Jul 30, 2022 Texas Paul gives a sincere message to his critics on the right wing, explaining the true roots of our nation’s problems and dissecting the true cost of hate and ignorance in our society.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Killing Vet Burn Pit Bill
> 
> View attachment 5172013
> 
> ...


love the moniker. It works well for That Russian Asset In The Oval Room.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Oh! Melania! They'll have to teach her how hire someone to to change his shit and piss bags.


fify


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I'm not giving these treasonous traitors a single penny..Coward Crossing.


I like libraries. Someone asked me what I thought was the best evidence thst we are civilized. First thing on my mind still is free public libraries.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2022)

*Texas kids read prohibited books at 'Banned Camp'*








Texas kids read prohibited books at 'Banned Camp'
 

A summer library program in Austin is shining a spotlight on books that have been banned or challenged in the state, most of which deal with LGBTQ and race issues.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Texas kids read prohibited books at 'Banned Camp'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of those books are free online and can be downloaded to a phone or kindle, no need for libraries to stock them. Increasingly teachers are turning to great online video resources to teach history. Watch this 15 minute history video and write a one page report on it kinda stuff, some of these people make great educational content. These republican dumb fucks at local school boards are pissing against the wind and a dire teacher shortage in their districts, no problem and a short drive for a teacher to get a job these days. The history we are witnessing will be written by historians, not semiliterate republican hacks and is taught in real time now and will be on video far into the future and it will be taught by mostly educated liberal women. Their kids and grand kids will know they were fucking idiots and there is nothing they can do about it except STFU. Limit the damage they do to the respect their descendants will have for them and the shame they will bear.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most of those books are free online and can be downloaded to a phone or kindle, no need for libraries to stock them. Increasingly teachers are turning to great online video resources to teach history. Watch this 15 minute history video and write a one page report on it kinda stuff, some of these people make great educational content. These republican dumb fucks at local school boards are pissing against the wind and a dire teacher shortage in their districts, no problem and a short drive for a teacher to get a job these days. The history we are witnessing will be written by historians, not semiliterate republican hacks and is taught in real time now and will be on video far into the future and it will be taught by mostly educated liberal women. Their kids and grand kids will know they were fucking idiots and there is nothing they can do about it except STFU. Limit the damage they do to the respect their descendants will have for them and the shame they will bear.


I can see the online bit becoming a problem. I see what Russia did to Ukraine’s conection. I wonder if SpaceX will allow Starlink to squeeze past a terrestrial Net restriction.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 31, 2022)

Crazy Marj wants to be VP, it's hilarious and terrifying at the same time.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553400992322015232


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Crazy Marj wants to be VP, it's hilarious and terrifying at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553400992322015232


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

it is really time to pass some domestic terrorism laws, ones with real fucking teeth...make a threat to ANY government employee, and you instantly lose your right to EVER own a gun again, and you get at least 6 months jail time to cool down and think about how fucking stupid you are...do it again, and it's 5 years to think, do it again and you just go the fuck away for ever...
actually carrying out the threat is 25 years with NO parole...
time to quit playing victim
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/jul/31/us-political-violence-threats-against-lawmakers


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

this belongs here imo









POLITICO Playbook: Manchin declines to endorse Biden’s reelection


And Biden tests positive for Covid again.




www.politico.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2022)

The following was extracted from the link Canna provided in his post (above)

*"FIRST IN PLAYBOOK — *We are officially 100 days away from the midterm elections. The Democratic Senatorial Campaign Committee released its “100 Days Out” memo today, and we got a sneak peek. Here’s how the organization views things: “Retirements, recruitment failures and vicious primaries – coupled with Trump’s endorsements – have left Republicans with a roster of flawed and deeply damaged candidates, while Democrats are running strong, battle-tested incumbents and challengers who are backed by their own unique coalition of voters.” *Read the full memo* "

OK, it came straight from the Democratic Senatorial Campaign organ. But, daaamn They aren't just making that shit up. We are a hundred days out and states that could have been in play -- for example, Massachusetts and Pennsylvania -- are already out of reach due to Trumper's picks in the primaries. Hershel Walker seems to have lost it too. (Yes, I intended that double entendre. )

have a snickers


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The following was extracted from the link Canna provided in his post (above)
> 
> *FIRST IN PLAYBOOK — *We are officially 100 days away from the midterm elections. The Democratic Senatorial Campaign Committee released its “100 Days Out” memo today, and we got a sneak peek. Here’s how the organization views things: “Retirements, recruitment failures and vicious primaries – coupled with Trump’s endorsements – have left Republicans with a roster of flawed and deeply damaged candidates, while Democrats are running strong, battle-tested incumbents and challengers who are backed by their own unique coalition of voters.” *Read the full memo*
> 
> ...


I gotta say, one of the things the pursuit of nature taught me was the principle of cataclysm. Such as our beloved San Andreas adding a coupla nanometers of strain every second. Then suddenly, ba whoosh.

I suspect similar here. I hear the structure creaking, but when it goes, I wanna be here with some jamon and a glass of nice Burgundy for the ba whoosh.

Cheney, bless her checkered heart, is at least pulling for union. Be like Cheney, Republicans.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

(chorus) the big ba whoosh.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2022)

*Let's talk about the RNC cutting Trump off....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2022)

*Texas Paul EXPOSES how Trump is Exploiting Ex-Wife Ivana’s Death for Profit*
49,664 views Jul 31, 2022 Texas Paul exposes how Donald Trump is exploiting the death of his ex-wife Ivana Trump in order to protect his criminal exposure and evade taxes.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

the grave is shallow because he has a gilded coffin he needs to eBay.









Ivana Trump’s funeral estimated to have cost at least $152k


Ivana Trump’s funeral is estimated to have cost at least $152,575 (£127,000.)




www.news-graphic.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> this belongs here imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly, i would rather not have joe manchin's endorsement...i have zero fucking respect for him, he's a walking conflict of interest...how the fuck can it be justified that a goddamn coal baron chairs the energy committee?...fucking seriously?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> honestly, i would rather not have joe manchin's endorsement...i have zero fucking respect for him, he's a walking conflict of interest...how the fuck can it be justified that a goddamn coal baron chairs the energy committee?...fucking seriously?


it smacks interestingly of conflict


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it smacks interestingly of conflict


https://www.politico.com/news/2022/02/08/manchin-family-coal-company-00003218
kind of long but worth the time


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2022)

Donald is yet to become involved in the general election and he should be spooked enough to announce.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Trump's Shadow Looms Over Midterm Primaries*
61,212 views Aug 1, 2022 NBC News' Steve Kornacki joins Morning Joe to break down the key Senate races to watch.


----------



## printer (Aug 1, 2022)

*Democratic ad buy for pro-Trump Republican sparks howls of protest *
A Democratic strategy to boost conspiracy-minded conservatives in GOP primaries has sparked a storm of controversy within the party.

The simmering battle pits Democrats who argue winning races at all costs justifies the means against critics who warn the party risks losing the moral high ground in the debate over election integrity.

The tensions are swirling around a decision by Rep. Sean Patrick Maloney (D-N.Y.), chairman of the Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee (DCCC), to spend hundreds of thousands of dollars in a Michigan GOP primary — money designed to bump off the moderate incumbent, Rep. Peter Meijer — who is one of just 10 House Republicans who voted to impeach former President Trump for his role in inciting the Jan. 6 riot at the Capitol.

Meijer is also considered to be the tougher opponent for the Democrats in November’s general election, where the party is in great danger of losing the House majority.

The ad buy has fueled howls of protest from a number of rank-and-file Democrats, who are bashing Maloney’s move as a race-to-the-bottom tactic that will erode the country’s already diminished faith in a cooperating and functional government.

“I’m so pissed I can’t see straight, because I think Peter Meijer did the right thing,” said one lawmaker, who spoke only anonymously to discuss a sensitive topic. “We’re sending a message to Republicans that if you do the right thing, or if you vote with us, now we’re going to go after you.”

“Is that really going to encourage people to work together? Try to find solutions?” the lawmaker continued. “Is that what our values are?”

The criticisms have prompted an equally spirited response from another set of Democrats who are rushing to Maloney’s defense. In a high-stakes election year, his supporters contend, the party is all but obligated to embrace a realpolitik approach that recognizes political campaigning to be a results-based — and sometimes brutal — contact sport.

“Politics ain’t beanbag. We’ve gotta use every strategy we possibly can to make sure that we’re as successful as we can be in November,” said Rep. Cheri Bustos (Ill.), who headed the Democrats’ campaign arm in the 2020 cycle.

“We’re grumbling about going after a sitting Republican where we have a shot of picking up that seat?” she added. “Look, I think Peter Meijer’s a decent guy, too. But this is about the numbers. We’ve got to do everything we can to keep the majority, or we’ve got Kevin McCarthy as the Speaker of the House.”

The DCCC ad causing controversy centers on Meijer’s primary challenger: John Gibbs, a high-level housing official under the Trump administration who has promoted a long list of conspiracy theories and false accusations against Democrats.

The DCCC’s $425,000 ad campaign appears to attack Gibbs, saying he’s “too conservative” — and too close to Trump — to represent the people of Michigan’s 3rd District.

But in the context of the primary fight, that accusation might help Gibbs defeat Meijer.

The district lies in a conservative region where Trump remains popular among GOP primary voters, and Meijer’s vote to impeach Trump could hurt him with GOP voters.

The underlying motive of the DCCC’s gambit has not been lost on Meijer, who is accusing Democrats of hypocrisy.

“They’re talking out [of] both sides of their mouths,” Meijer said.

The gambit also comes as the House panel investigating Jan. 6 has cast a friendly spotlight on Republicans — like Meijer — who stood up to Trump on Jan. 6 and in the weeks and months that followed. The panel separately has criticized those Republicans who echoed or ignored Trump’s lies about the election.

Gibbs has championed Trump’s false assertions of a “stolen” election — and won a coveted endorsement from the former president in the process. He’s also made the sensational claim that Hillary Clinton’s 2016 campaign chairman was a Satanist.

Yet it’s clear the DCCC would like Gibbs to defeat Meijer in the primary, in the hopes Gibbs would then be defeated in the general election.

“Under a different context it would be almost humorous,” Meijer added. “It just shows you that you can have all the high-minded rhetoric you want, the Democrats are always going to put party ahead of country.”

This isn’t the only race where Democrats or Democratic groups have got involved in GOP primaries to boost election-denying candidates in the hopes of winning general elections. In Maryland, the Democratic Governors Association spent more than $1.16 million on ads highlighting Trump’s endorsement of Dan Cox, who defeated a more moderate candidate in the primary.

In Pennsylvania, state Attorney General Josh Shapiro, the Democratic nominee for governor, spent nearly $1 million highlighting the views of Doug Mastriano, a Republican who argued the 2020 election was stolen from Trump. Mastriano won the primary and will now face Shapiro in the general election.

Democratic critics of the DCCC’s ad campaign in Michigan have warn that the party’s efforts to boost election-denying Republicans not only carries the risk that those candidates could ultimately win, but also undermines the Democrats’ case that — in the wake of Trump’s “Big Lie” — they’re the party of election integrity.

Democrats, said Rep. Dean Phillips (D-Minn.), have taken “the high ground on integrity and honor and faith in our electoral system.”

“And I think this spends a lot of that hard-earned equity,” he added.

“Our country is struggling with its faith in government, its trust in our electoral system,” he continued. “And I think when a major political party actually promotes the very people that we have articulated time and time again are a great risk to our country … it is dishonorable.”

Rep. Ami Bera (D-Calif.), who leads the DCCC’s efforts to protect vulnerable frontliners, noted another reason some Democrats have been left frustrated by the campaign against Meijer: It represents campaign cash that wasn’t spent protecting vulnerable incumbents.

“Some members may say, ‘Well, if you don’t have money to help me get reelected because you spent $500,000 of our dollars on these other races’ — that’s a tough situation to be in,” he said.

Still, Bera also emphasized that the DCCC exists for only one reason — “to win races,” he said — and there are powerful, like-minded Democrats also coming to Maloney’s defense this week.

Rep. Pete Aguilar (Calif.), the vice chair of the Democratic caucus, also defended the sharp-elbowed campaign tactics. The DCCC might be playing in Michigan’s GOP primary, he said, but a far different group will decide Meijer’s fate.

“The threat to Peter Meijer,” he said, “is from Republican base voters.”

“The political decisions that are made out there are made in furtherance of our winning the election,” Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) said Friday, “because we think the contrast between Democrats and Republicans — as they are now — is so drastic that we have to win.”








Democratic ad buy for pro-Trump Republican sparks howls of protest


A Democratic strategy to boost conspiracy-minded conservatives in GOP primaries has sparked a storm of controversy within the party. The simmering battle pits Democrats who argue winning races at a…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Aug 1, 2022)

*Hawley vows to vote ‘no’ on adding Sweden and Finland to NATO*
Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) on Monday said he would vote against Finland and Sweden’s bids to join NATO, a move that would go against most of his colleagues from both sides of the aisle. 

In an op-ed published by The National Interest, Hawley says the United States shouldn’t expand its security commitments in Europe due to a more pressing threat from China. 

“Finland and Sweden want to join the Atlantic Alliance to head off further Russian aggression in Europe. That is entirely understandable given their location and security needs,” Hawley wrote. 

“But America’s greatest foreign adversary doesn’t loom over Europe. It looms in Asia. I am talking of course about the People’s Republic of China. And when it comes to Chinese imperialism, the American people should know the truth: the United States is not ready to resist it. Expanding American security commitments in Europe now would only make that problem worse—and America, less safe.” 

Finland and Sweden in May announced their intentions to join NATO following Russia’s attack on Ukraine. The governments of 19 NATO countries have since ratified the two Nordic nations joining the alliance. Eleven, including the United States, have yet to do so. All 30 member states must approve the additions. 

Senate Majority Leader Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.) wants senators to vote on enlarging the alliance before the lawmakers leave Washington, D.C., for a month-long break set to start Aug. 8. 

Finland and Sweden’s request has received widespread support from both Democrats and Republicans. But Hawley — who was one of the 11 conservatives who opposed the $40 billion Ukraine aid package Congress passed in May — insists the United States isn’t prepared to go against both Moscow and Beijing. 

“As the 2018 and 2022 U.S. National Defense Strategies both acknowledge, the United States cannot defeat China and Russia in two major wars at the same time. And we are not where we need to be in Asia,” Hawley wrote. 

Citing distractions from “nation-building activities in the Middle East and legacy commitments in Europe,” Hawley says the U.S. is not prepared to fend off Chinese military aggression in the Pacific should it happen. 

“In the face of this stark reality, we must choose. We must do less in Europe (and elsewhere) in order to prioritize China and Asia.” 

While Hawley says the U.S. government shouldn’t abandon NATO, he suggests European allies could take on more responsibility in defending Europe by investing more in their own militaries. 

Hawley’s stance goes against that of the majority of his fellow Republicans including Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.), who last week said the United States “would be fortunate to have two new treaty allies as impressive and capable as Finland and Sweden.” 

Eighteen House Republicans last month voted against a symbolic resolution to support Finland and Sweden joining NATO. 








Hawley vows to vote ‘no’ on adding Sweden and Finland to NATO


Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) on Monday said he would vote against Finland’s and Sweden’s bids to join NATO, a move that would go against most of his colleagues from both sides of the aisle. In …




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Democratic ad buy for pro-Trump Republican sparks howls of protest *
> A Democratic strategy to boost conspiracy-minded conservatives in GOP primaries has sparked a storm of controversy within the party.
> 
> The simmering battle pits Democrats who argue winning races at all costs justifies the means against critics who warn the party risks losing the moral high ground in the debate over election integrity.
> ...


I call bullshit with the fake outrage.






That is not a supportive ad, even if nut bags brainwashed by the right wing echo chamber think it is.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I call bullshit with the fake outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right. I don't know who the author is but this is the nub of his very strange article:

_The DCCC’s $425,000 ad campaign appears to attack Gibbs, saying he’s “too conservative” — and too close to Trump — to represent the people of Michigan’s 3rd District. 

But in the context of the primary fight, that accusation might help Gibbs defeat Meijer._



The headline shouts one thing. The reason given is ridiculous. It's like that scene in Princess Bride


----------



## xtsho (Aug 1, 2022)

Another fine GOP candidate for Congress. She obviously does her research on the tissues. 

Here she is scrutinizing the tissues before making a decision.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Another fine GOP candidate for Congress. She obviously does her research on the tissues.
> 
> Here she is scrutinizing the tissues before making a decision.
> 
> ...


what a waste of a young healthy body on a morally repellent mind.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2022)

eeekkk my eyes, my eyes.......


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> eeekkk my eyes, my eyes.......


my eyes say yes
my brain says eeeekkk


----------



## xtsho (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> what a waste of a young healthy body on a morally repellent mind.
> 
> View attachment 5173299


Healthy young body? That photo they're using for her campaign is almost 15 years old from when she was running with John McCain. She's aged considerably since then and not in a good way. Plus she's a drunk and her liver's probably shot. It also looks like she's had some work done to her face that didn't take. Probably due to facial injuries after her and the rest of her klan got their asses beat and drug through the mud in some drunken brawl.

There's nothing healthy and young about this thing.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Aug 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Another fine GOP candidate for Congress. She obviously does her research on the tissues.
> 
> Here she is scrutinizing the tissues before making a decision.
> 
> ...


Quitter.
edit; _and Loser._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2022)

*Trump Livid As Fox News Turns On MAGA --No Trump Speech Or Interviews On Air At Fox*
404,671 views Aug 1, 2022 The tug-of-war within Fox News continues as the network ignores a Trump speech to air Ron DeSantis instead. Trump also has not even appeared for an interview on Fox since April 13, 2022. The former President hitting back and reportedly “tracking which hosts he can count on.” MSNBC’s Ari Melber reports on the devastating shift for Trump. Lincoln Project co-founder Rick Wilson joins, adding: “Trump] sits in Mar-A-Lago and throws things at the walls every time he sees DeSantis on Fox, which is about every 35 seconds now. He is the guy Rupert [Murdoch] has picked…"


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Healthy young body? That photo they're using for her campaign is almost 15 years old from when she was running with John McCain. She's aged considerably since then and not in a good way. Plus she's a drunk and her liver's probably shot. It also looks like she's had some work done to her face that didn't take. Probably due to facial injuries after her and the rest of her klan got their asses beat and drug through the mud in some drunken brawl.
> 
> There's nothing healthy and young about this thing.


that is what we call desert hot


----------



## HGCC (Aug 1, 2022)

Trump Endorses 'Eric' for Missouri's U.S. Senate Candidate, But Which One?


Republican rivals Eric Greitens and Eric Schmitt each quickly claimed that Trump had endorsed them after the ex-president endorsed simply "Eric."




www.newsweek.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554483744618299396


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 2, 2022)

Somebody must have some “ brass “ laying around …. Kapisch ?



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554126697733267469


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 2, 2022)

*MEANWHILE ….. *at the LIV event ( 100 plus day timeout at Fox News )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2022)

*Let's talk about Republican icons talking about Trump....*


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5173384


republicans are the party of NO.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Somebody must have some “ brass “ laying around …. Kapisch ?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554126697733267469


Alex Jones will roll over on his cronies after the DOJ gets done reading his phone texts....he's weak


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2022)

republicans the party of NO.....
*This Orange County city to consider banning abortions, becoming 'sanctuary for life'*








This California city is considering banning abortions


The San Clemente City Council is set to consider a resolution in a couple of weeks that...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2022)

republicans are the party of NO.....

*US library defunded after refusing to censor LGBTQ authors: ‘We will not ban the books’*








US library defunded after refusing to censor LGBTQ authors: ‘We will not ban the books’


Residents of Jamestown, Michigan, voted this week to shut down town’s library rather than tolerate certain LGBTQ books




www.theguardian.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2022)

republicans.....
*A woman flashed a 'white privilege' card after being pulled over. Now, officers are in trouble for letting her go.*
The woman wrote on Facebook that she was pulled over in Anchorage, Alaska, for weaving at 3:43 a.m. and showed her 'white privilege' card when she couldn't find her license. 








A woman flashed a 'white privilege' card after being pulled over. Now, officers are in trouble for letting her go.


The woman wrote on Facebook that she was pulled over in Anchorage, Alaska, for weaving at 3:43 a.m. and showed her 'white privilege' card when she couldn't find her license.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2022)

The Donald is strong in the GOP and he's driving the car at highspeed with Mitch in the backseat freaking out and screaming, as the cops close in from behind on the wild highspeed chase to the midterms.







*Joe: GOP Has Become So Radical That Liz, Dick Cheney Are Considered So-Called 'RINOs'*
225,104 views Aug 5, 2022 The Morning Joe panel discusses a new campaign ad for Liz Cheney featuring her father, former VP Dick Cheney.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> republicans are the party of NO.....
> 
> *US library defunded after refusing to censor LGBTQ authors: ‘We will not ban the books’*
> 
> ...


This one makes me so mad. These assholes are just trying to hammer poor people at every angle.


----------



## printer (Aug 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> This one makes me so mad. These assholes are just trying to hammer poor people at every angle.


Have to cleanse society even if it hurts (others)...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2022)

printer said:


> Have to cleanse society even if it hurts (others)...


“many of you will die, but that is a sacrifice I am willing to make.”


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Another fine GOP candidate for Congress. She obviously does her research on the tissues.
> 
> Here she is scrutinizing the tissues before making a decision.
> 
> ...


She looking for that hard to come by 1 ply?


----------



## Sickofitall420247 (Aug 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Somebody must have some “ brass “ laying around …. Kapisch ?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554126697733267469


What a vile and complete shitbag for a human being...


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Donald is strong in the GOP and he's driving the car at highspeed with Mitch in the backseat freaking out and screaming, as the cops close in from behind on the wild highspeed chase to the midterms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're real Republicans not the fake trumpsters out there preaching fear and hate. The fools calling real Republicans RINOs need to look in the mirror if they want to see a RINO.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

the very term RINO puts loyalty ahead of honor for the Repugs.
What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2022)

Speaking of the Cheney's. There was a time when Republicans actually valued intelligence. Now they have no values just fear and hate. 

There used to be members of the Republican party that could speak intelligently without spouting the hate speech they do today. Too bad they are now the party of MJT and that skank boebert that gets the rednecks to vote for her by standing on a stage with an AR15 and showing toe. 

They could learn a lesson from this Democrat that got a standing ovation on FOX. In the end it will be the smart people that prevail and being smart is now a disqualification to be a Republican.







Today's Republican party is a complete joke. This is the face of the Republican party today.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Speaking of the Cheney's. There was a time when Republicans actually valued intelligence. Now they have no values just fear and hate.
> 
> There used to be members of the Republican party that could speak intelligently without spouting the hate speech they do today. Too bad they are now the party of MJT and that skank boebert that gets the rednecks to vote for her by standing on a stage with an AR15 and showing toe.
> 
> ...


Why just pick on the women? Pimp Gaetz and Legs Hawley are jokes too.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Why just pick on the women? Pimp Gaetz and Legs Hawley are jokes too.


I had to balance out my anti-trump posts. I don't want to be accused of gender discrimination.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 6, 2022)

4 years ago I wrote a post supporting Pete because he uses logic in most of his replies. Maybe now some of you are coming around..............like Shrubby is


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> 4 years ago I wrote a post supporting Pete because he uses logic in most of his replies. Maybe now some of you are coming around..............like Shrubby is


His plagiarizing of Obama didn't do him any good.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Why just pick on the women? Pimp Gaetz and Legs Hawley are jokes too.


and Cancun Cruz, fleeing his state’s deadly frosts engineered by freedomer policies


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> and Cancun Cruz, fleeing his state’s deadly frosts engineered by freedomer policies


That was funny watching the jerk have to end his vacation early to come rushing home to hecklers in the airport and freezing temperatures.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


> That was funny watching the jerk have to end his vacation early to come rushing home to hecklers in the airport and freezing temperatures.


the top photo (minus the cryptofascist) looks like a screen grab from Fargo.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> 4 years ago I wrote a post supporting Pete because he uses logic in most of his replies. Maybe now some of you are coming around..............like Shrubby is


i think he might make a decent VP...he needs a lot more experience before i'd vote for him for POTUS


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the top photo (minus the cryptofascist) looks like a screen grab from Fargo.


that could easily be old highway 52 between Barnesville and Moorhead (which is across the river from Fargo)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

big business is not happy with the way republicans are running things...Cummins is a huge company, and these two are just the first ones to speak out. i see the death of the republican party in it's present form within a few years. they'll lose contributions, they'll lose jobs in their repressive states, all new expansion will be in blue states. their base won't stand for that shit, so they'll start to lose numbers, they'll lose key positions, gerrymandering will work against them...  
https://www.cnbc.com/2022/08/06/eli-lilly-says-indianas-abortion-law-will-lead-the-drugmaker-to-grow-in-other-states.html


----------



## Sickofitall420247 (Aug 6, 2022)

Those cocksuckers fist bumped each other after shooting down the burn pit legislation. They can all burn in hell.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> big business is not happy with the way republicans are running things...Cummins is a huge company, and these two are just the first ones to speak out. i see the death of the republican party in it's present form within a few years. they'll lose contributions, they'll lose jobs in their repressive states, all new expansion will be in blue states. their base won't stand for that shit, so they'll start to lose numbers, they'll lose key positions, gerrymandering will work against them...
> https://www.cnbc.com/2022/08/06/eli-lilly-says-indianas-abortion-law-will-lead-the-drugmaker-to-grow-in-other-states.html


Republicans are even talking about laws restricting the movement of a uterus across state lines.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Republicans are even talking about laws restricting the movement of a uterus across state lines.


they'll turn their states into wastelands, with no jobs, no education, and no women except religious zealots who will have hordes of welfare babies following them around, because they can't have birth control...until their followers turn on them and murder them all....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

*Let's talk about GOP vs Trump....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2022)

https://www.politico.com/news/2022/08/07/eric-adams-texas-migrants-new-york-00050235

abbott is just a low life scum bag piece of shit...if texas re-elects this fucking racist, paranoid, deeply stupid asshole again, they deserve what they get, we should just close the border between texas and the US and let them deal with 4 years of that cocksucker on their own, with no escape


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about GOP vs Trump....*


what the fuck? posting shit at 6:40 am? you stay up extra late? you're supposed to sleep when it's dark outside....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what the fuck? posting shit at 6:40 am? you stay up extra late? you're supposed to sleep when it's dark outside....


Hotter than Hell here last night with humidity, got two widow AC units, but we don't get enough heat to bother with. Up with the crows which I feed cat food to and they are my black chickens, waiting on the wires! Today the high is 72F with rain, so a good sleep tonight.

I don't mind the heat too much, but for extended periods it could be taxing. Up here it's daylight at 6:40, sunrise is at 5:51 AM with a long twilight. Usually I fly early in the morning, when the air is still, there are few people around and the light is just right, haven't flown much of late though.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2022/08/07/eric-adams-texas-migrants-new-york-00050235
> 
> abbott is just a low life scum bag piece of shit...if texas re-elects this fucking racist, paranoid, deeply stupid asshole again, they deserve what they get, we should just close the border between texas and the US and let them deal with 4 years of that cocksucker on their own, with no escape


we need to close their entire border. Otherwise the flood of economic refugees into Mexico would be a real strain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

Sometimes ya gotta flush 5 times!






*Report confirms Trump habit that was bad for plumbing and his presidency*
125,458 views Aug 8, 2022 The New York Times' Maggie Haberman joins CNN's New Day to reveal images backing up her reporting on former President Donald Trump's habit of flushing key White House documents down the toilet.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 8, 2022)

Oh Rudy …. You stupid stupid man.



Rudy Giuliani said a recent procedure prevented him from flying to testify before a grand jury.
But local prosecutors in Georgia pointed to evidence he'd traveled recently.
A judge is holding a hearing Tuesday on Giuliani's request to delay his grand jury testimony.
A week before Rudy Giuliani was set to appear before a grand jury in Georgia, his lawyers contacted local prosecutors to inform them that a recent medical procedure would prevent the former New York City mayor from flying to Atlanta, according to court records.

*But* his request to delay the Tuesday grand jury appearance was *met with little sympathy* from the office of Fanni Willis, the Fulton County district attorney investigating former President Donald Trump's efforts to flip his 2020 election loss in Georgia. Willis' office responded instead with receipts — and a tweet from New Hampshire — suggesting that Giuliani was, in fact, having no trouble traveling.

In a court filing Monday, local prosecutors in Georgia said they had obtained records showing that Giuliani had "purchased multiple airline tickets with cash, including tickets to Rome, Italy, and Zurich, Switzerland," for flights between July 22 and July 29. (Willis' office stopped short of stating that Giuliani took those flights.)

"All of those dates were after the witness's medical procedure," a prosecutor wrote, referring to Giuliani, on the eve of his scheduled grand jury appearance.

"Finally," the prosecutor added, "in light of the letter provided to the district attorney suggesting that the witness is not cleared for air travel, the district attorney offered to provide alternative methods of travel for the witness, including bus or train fare." The filing included a screenshot of a August 1 social media post picturing Giuliani in New Hampshire.

*Oops …… 

*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Oh Rudy …. You stupid stupid man.
> 
> View attachment 5177342
> 
> ...











Eric Trump reveals he told Donald that the FBI had raided Mar-a-Lago


Eric Trump accused the current administration of wanting to 'attack Biden's greatest threat' after the FBI raided Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago home in Florida Monday morning.




www.dailymail.co.uk





*FBI raids Mar-a-Lago: Trump said his home was 'under siege by large group of agents who even broke into my safe'*


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 8, 2022)

Pennsylvania state senator Mike Folmer arrested for child pornography


HARRISBURG, Pa. (WHTM) – Four-term Pennsylvania state Sen. Mike Folmer has been arrested and charged with possession of child pornography, Attorney General Josh Shapiro announced. Folmer was …




www.abc27.com


----------



## printer (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Eric Trump reveals he told Donald that the FBI had raided Mar-a-Lago
> 
> 
> Eric Trump accused the current administration of wanting to 'attack Biden's greatest threat' after the FBI raided Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago home in Florida Monday morning.
> ...


Did they check the toilet? I hear he keeps his most sensitive documents in it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Did they check the toilet? I hear he keeps his most sensitive documents in it.


At this point I would not be surprised if the property’s sewer hookup emptied into a full forensic lab.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> At this point I would not be surprised if the property’s sewer hookup emptied into a full forensic lab.
> 
> View attachment 5177391


Considering the crimes he is suspected of and the mountain of public evidence against him, one might think the FBI would have Mar Logo wired for sound to the point of hearing a cockroach's heartbeat under the fridge in the kitchen.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Considering the crimes he is suspected of and the mountain of public evidence against him, one might think the FBI would have Mar Logo wired for sound to the point of hearing a cockroach's heartbeat under the fridge in the kitchen.


I’m guessing we might learn Blunt Trauma’s other name.


----------



## injinji (Aug 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Alex Jones will roll over on his cronies after the DOJ gets done reading his phone texts....he's weak


trumpf called him all the time. We might find out a ton due to jone's stupid lawyer.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Pennsylvania state senator Mike Folmer arrested for child pornography
> 
> 
> HARRISBURG, Pa. (WHTM) – Four-term Pennsylvania state Sen. Mike Folmer has been arrested and charged with possession of child pornography, Attorney General Josh Shapiro announced. Folmer was …
> ...


More fallout from Alex Jones phone perhaps.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to Dick Cheney calling Trump a COWARD*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Texas Paul REACTS to Dick Cheney calling Trump a COWARD*


that's fucking hilarious....hope he's ok


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's fucking hilarious....hope he's ok


The shock of Darth Vader coming over from the dark side was too much for him! Deadeye Dick invited Donald for a little duck hunting to settle things, but no bites yet...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The shock of Darth Vader coming over from the dark side was too much for him! Deadeye Dick invited Donald for a little duck hunting to settle things, but *no bites yet... *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2022)

*The GOP's Move To The Extreme Right Goes Back Decades: Dana Milbank*
100,791 views Aug 8, 2022 Author and Washington Post columnist Dana Milbank joins Morning Joe to discuss his new book 'The Destructionists: The Twenty-Five Year Crack-Up of the Republican Party'.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2022)

Nebraska....
*Facebook turned over chat messages between mother and daughter now charged over abortion*








Mother and daughter charged over teen's abortion after Facebook was ordered to turn over their chats


The company was served with a warrant for the messages, which experts worry could become common.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2022)

*Republican Lauren Boebert says she wants ‘biblical citizenship training’ in public schools*








Republican Lauren Boebert wants 'biblical citizenship training' in schools


Colorado Republican Lauren Boebert has suggested that children in public schools should be forced to undergo "biblical citizenship training".




www.pinknews.co.uk


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

the only difference between East Germany and us is that their Stasi (_Staatssicherheitsamt_, state security ministry) was a government-funded and -operated domestic espionage arm.

What the social media bigs have done is libertarianize domestic espionage. The public enthusiastically subscribed and tells all. I watch amusedly, and all the while


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Republican Lauren Boebert says she wants ‘biblical citizenship training’ in public schools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2022)

*Let's talk about how Republicans can break from Trump....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 12, 2022)

A combo of mental illness and CTE.










The snake eats its own tail in Georgia: GOP PAC turns on Herschel Walker, drops new attack ad


In a perfect example of the Republican party beginning to devour itself, a GOP group has begun running ads against Georgia senate nominee and Trump-endorsee Herschel Walker. Part of a $10 million effort to “defeat anti-democracy Republicans in key...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2022)

*Newly elected DA suggested prosecuting librarians for “inappropriate” books*
"It’s called contributing to the delinquency of a minor."








Newly elected DA suggested prosecuting librarians for “inappropriate” books


"It’s called contributing to the delinquency of a minor...




www.lgbtqnation.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2022)

if I were a billionaire, I would hire militant librarians and send them in-country using Rapid Response Mobile Tactical Libraries.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Newly elected DA suggested prosecuting librarians for “inappropriate” books*
> "It’s called contributing to the delinquency of a minor."
> 
> 
> ...


ignorant fucking bitch...well what book was it that had sexual positions in it? oh, you don't know, you were handed it at some event...and it shocked you so that you now want to prosecute librarians, but you cannot remember the name of this traumatizing tome?...
can we say media whore? she should prosecute herself for shameless attention seeking


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ignorant fucking bitch...well what book was it that had sexual positions in it? oh, you don't know, you were handed it at some event...and it shocked you so that you now want to prosecute librarians, but you cannot remember the name of this traumatizing tome?...
> can we say media whore? she should prosecute herself for shameless attention seeking


Kama Sutra?

(edit) the Old Testament has prostrate issues as well


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2022)

*Missouri school districts removing library books that may be found ‘explicit’ under new law*








Missouri school districts removing library books that may be found ‘explicit’ under new law


Story at a glance Missouri school districts have reportedly begun pulling books from libraries that could be deemed “sexually explicit” under a new law that will take effect this month. Under the l…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Missouri school districts removing library books that may be found ‘explicit’ under new law*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have this thing called the internet, just go to google, turn off safe search and type xxx, then go to the videos...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2022)

if they’re being consistent, the Old Testament gotta go.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We have this thing called the internet, just go to google, turn off safe search and type xxx, then go to the videos...


They will be after that shortly


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We have this thing called the internet, just go to google, turn off safe search and type xxx, then go to the videos...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


It's a real sin machine! Banning books is so old fashioned, next they will be burning computers and smartphones.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Missouri school districts removing library books that may be found ‘explicit’ under new law*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as soon as we get the republican traitors dealt with, this is the next pile of horseshit that has to be taken care of...if you tell kids a lot of stupid lies at school, you make a lot of stupid adults, and we have way the fuck too many of those already


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's a real sin machine! Banning books is so old fashioned, next they will be burning computers and smartphones.


those cost too much, books are cheap...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's a real sin machine! Banning books is so old fashioned, next they will be burning computers and smartphones.


The smarterphones will escape and breed. Think of it as evolution in action.*

*a slogan from Niven, Oath of Fealty


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5180005


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 13, 2022)

People are literally killing and being killed to support Republican lies.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 13, 2022)

How fucked up is the GOP if Steve Doocy is a voice of reason?

“Why not wait a week or so until we know more about this search warrant than immediately rush to judgment and say, ‘The FBI, they’re crazy’?” Steve Doocy asked Rep. Steve Scalise

Read in Rolling Stone: https://apple.news/AELO237dqRROBduAeQcYzQA


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 13, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> People are literally killing and being killed to support Republican lies.


This has been going on long before trump crawled out from under his rock.


----------



## Polly Wog (Aug 13, 2022)

Is traitor trump locked up yet?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 13, 2022)

Wisconsin Assembly leader fires the former judge he hired to investigate voter fraud








Wisconsin Assembly leader fires the former judge he hired to investigate voter fraud | CNN Politics


Wisconsin's Assembly Speaker Robin Vos on Friday fired the former state Supreme Court justice he hired last year to investigate fraud in the 2020 election.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 13, 2022)

White trash.










Listen: Lauren Boebert’s neighbors’ 911 calls describe threats, husband running over mailbox


U.S. Rep. Lauren Boebert’s husband reportedly threatened his neighbors on Aug. 4 and ran over a mailbox during a confrontation. Hear the two 911 calls from neighbors reporting the incident to…




www.denverpost.com


----------



## topcat (Aug 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Missouri school districts removing library books that may be found ‘explicit’ under new law*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Books are good. Banned books are the best books.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2022)

What really motivates them, they dare not speak it's name, instead we hear a lot of bullshit, buzzwords and slogans. The loss of white Christian social domination in America, the diversity of the population, sharing power and privilege is what bothers them. Socialism is a dog whistle word for not wanting to form sharing caring human communities with those they consider the enemy. They would rather burn the house down, than share it and it shows in who they elect and send to DC to insult the intelligence of any thinking person and throw sand in the gears of government, when they are not taking bribes from lobbyists.






*These MAGA Morons Don't Know What They Believe*
125,232 views Aug 11, 2022 Trumpers and MAGA Morons prove their beliefs are all buzzwords and no substance. Max Burns breaks it down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2022)

*Historian who warned Biden in private White House meeting speaks out*
65,638 views Aug 13, 2022 Sean Wilentz, one of the historians who met with President Joe Biden at the White House, about threats to US democracy speaks to CNN's Michael Smerconish.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 13, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Is traitor trump locked up yet?


no, not yet...he might never be...but his minions will be, and a fascist despot without minions is just a really bad house guest


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> White trash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scum bag white trash...i pity their poor neighbors, living next to those pieces of shit


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, not yet...he might never be...but his minions will be, and a fascist despot without minions is just a really bad house guest


They have a slam-dunk conviction for the classified document misdeeds. Dead traitor walking.

I’m less skeptical about Garland’s DOJ. The continued apparent leisure of their operations suggests to me that the AG is fighting some big, historically invulnerable fish to the gunwale of Nemesis.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> scum bag white trash...i pity their poor neighbors, living next to those pieces of shit


They should install lot's of cameras and rent it out to a black family with an attitude!


----------



## Polly Wog (Aug 13, 2022)

Trump Lawyer Says He Watched Search On Camera, Muddling Claim That FBI Planted Evidence


The Trump family was “actually able to see the whole thing,” attorney Christina Bobb said of the FBI search of Mar-a-Lago.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They should install lot's of cameras and rent it out to a black family with an attitude!


with lot's of LGBTQ family that likes to visit...daily


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> with lot's of LGBTQ family that likes to visit...daily


They should turn it into a John Waters movie set. I’m thinking of “A Dirty Shame.”

Have you seen “Pecker”?
Some of his movies have an abiding affectionate sweetness wrapped in neon obscenity. Lotta fun.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 13, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Trump Lawyer Says He Watched Search On Camera, Muddling Claim That FBI Planted Evidence
> 
> 
> The Trump family was “actually able to see the whole thing,” attorney Christina Bobb said of the FBI search of Mar-a-Lago.
> ...


the only thing he was good at was lying, now he's not even good at that anymore...he's in so far over his head even his comb over can't reach the surface...


----------



## Polly Wog (Aug 13, 2022)

Trump Lawyer Told Justice Dept. That Classified Material Had Been Returned


At least one lawyer for former President Donald J. Trump signed a written statement in June asserting that all material



dnyuz.com


----------



## Polly Wog (Aug 13, 2022)

You can't make this s*** up.


----------



## Polly Wog (Aug 13, 2022)

The diehard Trumpkin up the road with the Rambo flag etc removed his flags in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 13, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/08/11/opinions/inflation-reduction-environment-permitting-reform-cass/index.html
Keep an eye on this Oren Cass guy, he's the head of a conservative policy shop called American compass, that is supposedly working on a new "conservative financial agenda"....i guess "cause a recession for my democratic successor to deal with" is getting old?
but i think you'll be seeing this guy's name again.
i agree with about half of what he says in that ^ article...it's the other half that concerns me.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2022/08/11/opinions/inflation-reduction-environment-permitting-reform-cass/index.html
> Keep an eye on this Oren Cass guy, he's the head of a conservative policy shop called American compass, that is supposedly working on a new "conservative financial agenda"....i guess "cause a recession for my democratic successor to deal with" is getting old?
> but i think you'll be seeing this guy's name again.
> i agree with about half of what he says in that ^ article...it's the other half that concerns me.


it is really about ending all gov’t support monies unless you are talking coal subsidies. That’s different.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> make up your mind, he quit when he was hit with a wave of sexual abuse allegations...you think he shouldn't have quit?
> what about when it was clarence thomas, brett kavanaugh, steve wynn, roy moore, matt gaetz?
> i liked Al, but he quit way too fast to even defend. innocent people don't buckle and fold at the first allegation, unless they know that allegation is true, and that more will be forthcoming...


So true.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> So true.
> View attachment 5180551


Viva Frei is actually David Freiheit, a Canadian who embraces Qrap with both arms and his shirt off. Like antivax, antimask and the rest of the shared delusion.
He has had Alex Jones as a guest.









Why this Jewish YouTube star ran for the People’s Party in Montreal


David “Viva Frei” Freiheit tried converting a few of his 384K followers into voters.




thecjn.ca





Time for this again.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> So true.
> View attachment 5180551


Teen Romeo.....


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Viva Frei is actually David Freiheit, a Canadian who embraces Qrap with both arms and his shirt off. Like antivax, antimask and the rest of the shared delusion.
> He has had Alex Jones as a guest.
> 
> 
> ...


And you're exposed. You can even find the story on NPR if you want.

It doesn't matter who the source is that brings you information, all that matters is the information true or false.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> And you're exposed. You can even find the story on NPR if you want.
> 
> It doesn't matter who the source is that brings you information, all that matters is the information true or false.


he champions obvious and familiar falsehoods. Guess you spurned the links from radical centrists.

Hell, he even said that CNN, that perennial nemesis of the alt-fact militia, was lying when they debunked horse dewormer. 

You aren’t even a libertarian, You’re in the full bull cult. 









"Timcast IRL" Joe Rogan Calls Don Lemon a Dumb Mother-F***er as Cnn Triples Down on Their Ivermectin Lie (Podcast Episode 2021) - IMDb


Joe Rogan Calls Don Lemon a Dumb Mother-F***er as Cnn Triples Down on Their Ivermectin Lie: With Robert Barnes, Ian Crossland, David Freiheit, Tim Pool.




m.imdb.com


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> he champions obvious and familiar falsehoods. Guess you spurned the links from radical centrists.
> 
> Hell, he even said that CNN, that perennial nemesis of the alt-fact militia, was lying when they debunked horse dewormer.
> 
> ...


No really, I literally chose to post Viva Frei for that Roy Moore information as bait for exactly what you did.

I could have chose a "credible" source.








A Democratic-aligned super PAC is ordered to pay Roy Moore $8.2M in a defamation suit


A federal jury found that a Democratic-aligned super PAC defamed the Alabama Republican in a TV ad recounting sexual misconduct accusations during his failed 2017 U.S. Senate bid.




www.npr.org





But of a dozen or so, the above would be the only one you might accept. It speaks volumes about your ability to digest information. It's also quite narcissistic that anyone would be expected to provide a credible source for information that can be independently scrutinized. 

It's a good defense mechanism though, who wouldn't like an extra layer of shielding.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 13, 2022)

jayden15 said:


> need quality cannabis strains from cali,, contact us now


Oh hey there you fucking Cop. How the fuck are you today?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> No really, I literally chose to post Viva Frei for that Roy Moore information as bait for exactly what you did.
> 
> I could have chose a "credible" source.
> 
> ...


What it tells me is that Democrats will take a mistake on the chin and own it. Compare and contrast.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What it tells me is that Democrats will take a mistake on the chin and own it. Compare and contrast.


You should try that again after you sober up a bit.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 14, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> So true.
> View attachment 5180551


lol winning in the right wing ecosystem is winning a lawsuit on a technicality that the GOP'er groomed a 15 year old girl for a year after meeting her in a mall before making his move, and not just picking her up in the mall like the ad suggested.

lmao cucktastic trolling at it's best.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol winning in the right wing ecosystem is winning a lawsuit on a technicality that the GOP'er groomed a 15 year old girl for a year after meeting her in a mall before making his move, and not just picking her up in the mall like the ad suggested.
> 
> lmao cucktastic trolling at it's best.


Move to Alabama and become a juror. Otherwise respect their decision to send a clear message to your type from out of state, the type that holds any accusation towards an opponent as a conviction but an actual verdict you don't like is fake news.

Derp.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 14, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Move to Alabama and become a juror. Otherwise respect their decision to send a clear message to your type from out of state, the type that holds any accusation towards an opponent as a conviction but an actual verdict you don't like is fake news.
> 
> Derp.


So ignore the actual argument that was made by his lawyers to win that defamation lawsuit, which was Roy Moore waited a year grooming that 15 year old child and didn't pick her up at the mall?

Just so we can stick to your talking right wing propaganda trolling talking point?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> You should try that again after you sober up a bit.











PolitiFact - What’s behind the dubious claim that psychiatric drugs fuel mass shootings?


One question hangs over every mass shooting: How could a person plot and execute such horrific violence? In the search f




www.politifact.com





“what’s behind the dubious claims that psychiatric medications fuel mass shootings?”











Scientology


Scientology is a belief system created by science fiction author L. Ron Hubbard in 1952, inspired by his earlier self-help system Dianetics. Scientologists believe that humans are limited by traumatic past events that keep them from realizing their immortality. The Church of Scientology is...




www.google.com





oh and


----------



## HGCC (Aug 14, 2022)

Hahaha, this fucking guy going to bat for Roy Moore, holy shit.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Move to Alabama and become a juror. Otherwise respect their decision to send a clear message to your type from out of state, the type that holds any accusation towards an opponent as a conviction but an actual verdict you don't like is fake news.
> 
> Derp.


Key word here is Alabama.....lol


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2022)

Typical Jackass posts.

The ass has it so wrong at many levels. The important facts are summed up in the NPR article:

"No amount of deflection or distraction from Roy Moore will change the fact that multiple individuals testified under oath to corroborate credible accusations against him. Many others have come forward to make their allegations public, at serious personal cost. We do not think this verdict is the right decision, but we believe the facts are clear and this ruling will be overturned on appeal," Stafford, an attorney representing Senate Majority PAC, said in an emailed statement.

A preponderance of facts say Roy guy is a pedo or predatory pederast. Nothing in this lawsuit challenges the facts. The defamation lawsuit was decided on the basis that the ad claimed Roy said something and he kind of sort of did not. 

In any case, it will be tossed after an appeal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2022)

*Republicans Rally Around Trump, While Election Deniers Are Winning Primaries*
151,000 views Aug 14, 2022 Following the FBI's search of Mar-a-Lago, elected Republicans are rallying around the former President while election deniers are winning primary races around the country -- and many of them are routinely spewing lies about the 2020 election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2022)

They think they are at war and behave that way, they are not organized on a large scale, but could easily be and to an extent these extremists are the terrorist wing of the republican party. I'm afraid both sides are not the same in this situation.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*People Need To Stop Calling Right-Wing Extremism A 'Civil War,' Says Yale Professor*
117,755 views Aug 14, 2022 As Donald Trump and his legal team continue to shift their narrative surrounding classified documents, the fear mongering by the former President and his allies continues to have a far-reaching impact. On Thursday, a fervent Trump supporter was shot and killed by police—after he fired a nail gun into an FBI office in Cincinnati. All week, right-wing Republican leaders have been ironically threatening to “Defund the FBI” as punishment for the FBI’s Mar-a-Lago search. Meanwhile, Trump fan pages on social media have ratcheted up calls for a bloody “civil war.” Yale Professor and historian Joanne Freeman takes issue with that language. In addition to being “threatening,” Freeman says the “civil war” crowd isn’t organized enough to spark a war. And ultimately, it undermines “the real ugliness and violence on the surface of what’s going on right now.” “Words and rhetoric really matter,” says Freeman, “particularly if they are coming from someone high up. Not only do they frame things, but they are a way of sort of setting things in motion.”


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They think they are at war and behave that way, they are not organized on a large scale, but could easily be and to an extent these extremists are the terrorist wing of the republican party. I'm afraid both sides are not the same in this situation.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *People Need To Stop Calling Right-Wing Extremism A 'Civil War,' Says Yale Professor*
> 117,755 views Aug 14, 2022 As Donald Trump and his legal team continue to shift their narrative surrounding classified documents, the fear mongering by the former President and his allies continues to have a far-reaching impact. On Thursday, a fervent Trump supporter was shot and killed by police—after he fired a nail gun into an FBI office in Cincinnati. All week, right-wing Republican leaders have been ironically threatening to “Defund the FBI” as punishment for the FBI’s Mar-a-Lago search. Meanwhile, Trump fan pages on social media have ratcheted up calls for a bloody “civil war.” Yale Professor and historian Joanne Freeman takes issue with that language. In addition to being “threatening,” Freeman says the “civil war” crowd isn’t organized enough to spark a war. And ultimately, it undermines “the real ugliness and violence on the surface of what’s going on right now.” “Words and rhetoric really matter,” says Freeman, “particularly if they are coming from someone high up. Not only do they frame things, but they are a way of sort of setting things in motion.”


Dissenting opinion. Elected Republicans are waging civil war.
So far without (much) shooting.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Dissenting opinion. Elected Republicans are waging civil war.
> So far without (much) shooting.


I disagree, they are waging a propaganda war. I don't see any states forming up armies to fight against our federal government.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I disagree, they are waging a propaganda war. I don't see any states forming up armies to fight against our federal government.


Point conceded. Perhaps I can say that they are laying the groundwork for one as a plan B if their usual election weaselry fails.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Point conceded. Perhaps I can say that they are laying the groundwork for one as a plan B if their usual election weaselry fails.


If that means enraging a handful of gravy seals and mentally deficient individuals to impale themselves on their own bullets after trying/succeeding in hurting innocent people stochastically with their propaganda in the hopes that they can blame it on the Democrats and win enough state/congressional power to try again to steal an election, then sure!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> If that means enraging a handful of gravy seals and mentally deficient individuals to impale themselves on their own bullets after trying/succeeding in hurting innocent people stochastically with their propaganda in the hopes that they can blame it on the Democrats and win enough state/congressional power to try again to steal an election, then sure!


Using the term civil war in America instantly brings up historical connotations, however this is another way of waging civil war, by making the government dysfunctional and creating chaos. In a two party system they can both create the instability and dysfunction to attain power by blaming the other side using their propaganda machine. Once they attain power with minority rule, they will not give it up easily or at all. Nobody is gonna be succeeding from the union or having battles with armies, they will strive for power by any means they can and try to keep it the same way. You cannot do politics inside the framework of a liberal democracy with such people, good will and common purpose are required for that, along with adherence to the spirit of the constitution, as well as it's substance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2022)

*The Body Count Grows As Trump Followers Put Their Lives On The Line For Him*
859,088 views Aug 14, 2022 It appears Donald Trump has always cost his followers' money and dignity - and now his rhetoric appears to be costing them their lives. A man in Cincinnati was killed after he opened fire on an FBI building a few days after the agency searched Mar-a-Lago. Should we be worried about more violence?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2022)

*Nixon's ex-White House lawyer has prediction for Trump's media allies*
600,109 views Aug 14, 2022 John Dean, the White House counsel for former President Richard Nixon, predicts some of Trump's supporters in the media will "have egg all over their face" when the investigation into Trump's handling of classified documents ends.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I disagree, they are waging a propaganda war. I don't see any states forming up armies to fight against our federal government.


how long till we do?...i don't trust the motherfuckers any further than i can punt trump with an anchor up his ass.
if we get a good majority in the mid terms, which is seeming more and more possible, we can force some beefy domestic terrorism laws through, and start arresting half of the militia fuck nut weirdos in the entire country, and put the rest of the crazy fuckers on a watch list...and actually watch them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The Body Count Grows As Trump Followers Put Their Lives On The Line For Him*
> 859,088 views Aug 14, 2022 It appears Donald Trump has always cost his followers' money and dignity - and now his rhetoric appears to be costing them their lives. A man in Cincinnati was killed after he opened fire on an FBI building a few days after the agency searched Mar-a-Lago. Should we be worried about more violence?


nah, fuck em, let them commit ritual suicide all fucking day, save us the time of hunting them down later.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nah, fuck em, let them commit ritual suicide all fucking day, save us the time of hunting them down later.


They know they are on the FBI's shit list now and if the democrats win in November and can pass some laws, they will be treated like the commies were in the 50's. Yeah, threatening the FBI and camping outside field offices in body armor while armed to the teeth is a really bright idea, the FBI have photo's and videos of them all and informants among them at every level. 

Here's a thought, Garland indicts Trump and they convict him in a month over the secret documents (par for the course on this kind of thing), then before the election, congress impeaches Trump again over the crime, after he is convicted by a court. Then we can see how many republican senators vote no during the senate impeachment trial!  Will they agree with 12 honest citizens?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 15, 2022)

even the devil occasionally does something good by accident...
https://news.google.com/topics/CAAqIggKIhxDQkFTRHdvSkwyMHZNRGxqTjNjd0VnSmxiaWdBUAE?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> even the devil occasionally does something good by accident...
> https://news.google.com/topics/CAAqIggKIhxDQkFTRHdvSkwyMHZNRGxqTjNjd0VnSmxiaWdBUAE?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


Miss Lindsey will have a case of the vapors and will need a fainting couch in the witness stand! Surely they can't make the Queen of the GOP testify against the King of the GOP!









Lindsey Graham must testify before Georgia grand jury investigating Trump, judge rules


Graham was ordered to appear as a witness on Aug. 23, but is expected to appeal the ruling.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 15, 2022)

BREAKING: Rudy Giuliani has been notified that he is the target of Georgia's criminal election interference probe.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2022)

This is what Ron DeSantis would bring to the federal government...
*Sarasota Schools freezes library book donations, purchases*
The guidance was sent to school principals and shared with teachers just days before the start of classes on Wednesday. The change comes as HB 1467 took effect July 1, requiring all reading material in schools to be selected by an employee with a valid education media specialist certificate.








Sarasota Schools freezes library book donations, purchases


The district said the decision was made to allow the FLDOE to give additional guidance and allow the district's curriculum team to interpret new laws.



www.heraldtribune.com


----------



## printer (Aug 15, 2022)

*Laura Ingraham: Voters might say it’s ‘time to turn the page’ on Trump*
Fox News host Laura Ingraham on Monday said Americans might be ready “to turn the page” on former President Trump as he decides whether to run for president a third time.

“People conflate Trump with people’s overall sense of happiness in the country. Donald Trump’s been a friend of mine for 25 years, and I’m always very open about this on my show. But, you know we’ll see whether that’s what the country wants,” Ingraham said during an appearance on Lisa Boothe’s podcast. “The country I think is so exhausted. They’re exhausted by the battle, the constant battle, that they may believe that, well, maybe it’s time to turn the page if we can get someone who has all Trump’s policies, who’s not Trump.”

Trump has unleashed a streak of populism in the Republican Party that might not appeal to voters writ large in 2024, Ingraham theorized.
“The other problem is that it’s really not about Trump, right, this is about the views that Trump now brought to the floor for the Republican Party,” Ingraham said. “They don’t like his views, they don’t like the fact that he called out the military for their failures, that he wanted us to pull out of Iraq and Afghanistan. That he wanted to treat China and our trade relationship with China in a much — it was smarter, but much different way than the globalists preferred. And they certainly didn’t like the fact that he sent all those illegal immigrants back to Mexico with that Remain in Mexico.”
Ingraham has been among Trump’s longest and most loyal supporters in the conservative media ecosystem, just last week attacking the Justice Department and FBI following the search warrant executed at the former president’s Florida home in connection with an investigation into classified documents reportedly taken from the White House.

“When we get power back, it’s time to hold everyone accountable. The military leadership, the civilian leadership, the civil service, those in Congress who have abused their power, all of them have to held accountable,” Ingraham said on her prime-time show, hours after news of the search broke.
The Fox News host is one of several who the Jan. 6 House select committee found was texting with then-White House chief of staff Mark Meadows, imploring him to get Trump to do something to stop the rioting at the Capitol that day.
  
The relationship between top talent at Fox and Trump is closely watched by media watchdogs and political analysts as the former president flirts with another White House bid.

On Monday morning, “Fox and Friends” host Steve Doocy called on the former president to “tamp down the rhetoric” against the Justice Department and FBI following the Mar-a-Lago search and implore his supporters not to threaten members of federal law enforcement.
“Whatever we can do to help — because the temperature has to be brought down in the country,” Trump told a Fox News hours after Doocy’s remarks. “If it isn’t, terrible things are going to happen.” 








Laura Ingraham: Voters might say it’s ‘time to turn the page’ on Trump


Fox News host Laura Ingraham on Monday said Americans might be ready “to turn the page” on former President Trump as he decides whether to run for president a third time.




thehill.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2022)

*Marjorie Taylor Greene tells supporters to vote ‘one, two, three times, whatever’*








Marjorie Taylor Greene tells supporters to vote ‘one, two, three times, whatever’


Controversial congresswoman is running for re-election to represent Georgia’s 14th Congressional District in the November midterms




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> even the devil occasionally does something good by accident...
> https://news.google.com/topics/CAAqIggKIhxDQkFTRHdvSkwyMHZNRGxqTjNjd0VnSmxiaWdBUAE?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


oops, that was the wrong link.
https://www.politico.com/news/2022/08/15/larry-summers-emerges-as-the-unlikeliest-democratic-hero-00051433
is what i meant to link


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> BREAKING: Rudy Giuliani has been notified that he is the target of Georgia's criminal election interference probe.


THE or A?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Laura Ingraham: Voters might say it’s ‘time to turn the page’ on Trump*
> Fox News host Laura Ingraham on Monday said Americans might be ready “to turn the page” on former President Trump as he decides whether to run for president a third time.
> 
> “People conflate Trump with people’s overall sense of happiness in the country. Donald Trump’s been a friend of mine for 25 years, and I’m always very open about this on my show. But, you know we’ll see whether that’s what the country wants,” Ingraham said during an appearance on Lisa Boothe’s podcast. “The country I think is so exhausted. They’re exhausted by the battle, the constant battle, that they may believe that, well, maybe it’s time to turn the page if we can get someone who has all Trump’s policies, who’s not Trump.”
> ...


Isn't it amazing how they say about us what we say about them...But the facts all support us. So how do they come to the conclusions they come to?¿?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Isn't it amazing how they say about us what we say about them...But the facts all support us. So how do they come to the conclusions they come to?¿?


Garland owns Donald and Donald is scared, he told his morons to back off threatening the FBI and judges, but the enraged mob has a lot of inertia. With this kind of case and these charges, Garland could put Trump away inside a month and muzzle him from the moment he is indicted. There is precedent and sentencing guidelines that are well established in the law to put Donald away for life over this alone and there is heat from everybody who signed the official secrets act to nail his ass over it. So it's safe to say that Garland and the FBI have Donald by the balls over secret documents. The death threats to the DOJ, congress, courts, local election and school board officials and the FBI will be accounted for with new laws, if the democrats win a useful majority in the midterms. If the democrats win enough seats in the house and senate, the terrorist wing of the GOP is finished and I hope they go down real hard.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Laura Ingraham: Voters might say it’s ‘time to turn the page’ on Trump*
> Fox News host Laura Ingraham on Monday said Americans might be ready “to turn the page” on former President Trump as he decides whether to run for president a third time.
> 
> “People conflate Trump with people’s overall sense of happiness in the country. Donald Trump’s been a friend of mine for 25 years, and I’m always very open about this on my show. But, you know we’ll see whether that’s what the country wants,” Ingraham said during an appearance on Lisa Boothe’s podcast. “The country I think is so exhausted. They’re exhausted by the battle, the constant battle, that they may believe that, well, maybe it’s time to turn the page if we can get someone who has all Trump’s policies, who’s not Trump.”
> ...


Unfortunately the constellation of grievance politics that man brought into the bright light is not showing any signs of abating. Maga are winning primaries.

The Lincoln Project needs a newshour on Fox.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 15, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene tells supporters to vote ‘one, two, three times, whatever’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a bummer when con men take advantage of mentally impaired people like these insurrectionist Republicans are.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 15, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It is a bummer when con men take advantage of mentally impaired people like these insurrectionist Republicans are.


while this sounds like sufficient grounds for an audit of election results in her district, it also sounds like the over confident babbling of a low level idiot who has overheard her bosses talking about the fix being in. 
i think it might be a good idea for the national guard to be volunteered to help with polling this year...helping voters get from pick up points to polling places, and back, safely, providing security at polling places, and making sure that the results get tabulated honestly, legally, and safely, and that the real results get announced...because it's clear there are at least a dozen states that cannot be trusted, and who knows how many state level officials that are not trustworthy. 
Anyone trying to intimidate voters or election workers needs to be shut down the second they start any shit, and prosecuted as far as they can be. Any election worker found trying to alter or add or remove ballots gets the same...no fucking "they cheated" bullshit this time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2022)

Rudy and Lindsey are squirming bigly and will have to sit for the grand jury. Former CIA Director John Brennan says Trump and Rudy are screwed!  
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Rudy Giuliani Informed He's A Target Of Georgia Election Probe*
35,365 views Aug 15, 2022 Washington Post reporter Jackie Alemany, former FBI Assistant Director for Counterintelligence Frank Figliuzzi and former CIA Director John Brennan discuss news that Giuliani was named as a target in the investigation by Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rudy and Lindsey are squirming bigly and will have to sit for the grand jury.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


his appearances should be mediagenic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2022)

*Michael Cohen REACTS to Mar-a-Lago Search Updates and Guiliani Becoming a Criminal Target*
31,124 views Aug 15, 2022 Michael Cohen, Donald Trump’s former fixer, responds gleefully to the updates surrounding the search warrant at Mar-a-Lago, Trump flailing and circling the drain, and Rudy Guiliani becoming a target in the Fulton County DA investigation into 2020 election interference.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2022)

Rudy might not be coming back from Georgia!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Trump Panics: Rudy Giuliani Targeted For Indictment Over Georgia Coup Plot*
995 views Aug 15, 2022 Trump lawyer Rudy Giuliani was named a criminal target for first time. The Georgia prosecutor probing the TrumpWorld “plan” to steal the election with election interference. Giuliani now facing possible indictment as he’s scheduled to appear before the grand jury in Atlanta. MSNBC's Chief Legal Correspondent, Ari Melber reports on the “coup” plot. Former acting U.S. solicitor general Neal Katyal joins Melber, saying Giuliani should “expect to be indicted” adding Rudy “presumably has the goods on Trump.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2022)

*Lindsey loses in court; Rudy's now a target in GA criminal probe; Trump says FBI took his passports?*

8,249 views Aug 15, 2022 Three big legal stories broke today. First, a federal judge rejects each and every legal argument Lindsey Graham offers to try to keep from testifying to a Georgia grand jury about Donald Trump's Georgia state election crimes. Second, Fulton County, Georgia, District Attorney Fani Willis tells Rudy Giuliani's lawyers that Rudy is now a TARGET of the grand jury's criminal investigation. Finally, Donald Trump announces that the FBI "stole" his passports when the searched his Florida home/resort, Mar-a-Lago. 

This video breaks down these three legal stories. 

Please note: after this video was recorded, the Department of Justice reportedly indicated that Trump's passports were not seized. So Donald Trump may have . . . lied about that? Shocking, said absolutely no body.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2022)

*Let's talk about Graham and the Trump case in Georgia....*


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 16, 2022)

Yesterday: Jim and Faye Palin, Sarah Palin’s ex-in-laws, are hosting an election eve party for Nick Begich, who is running against Palin for Alaska’s lone seat in the House.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2022)

*Let's talk about how Trump can't catch a break....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2022)

*Florida court says teen is not 'mature' enough to have an abortion*
The 16-year-old may now be forced to have a baby even though she is "parentless" and has told the court she is "not ready."








Florida court says teen is not 'mature' enough to have an abortion


The 16-year-old may now be forced to have a baby even though she is "parentless" and has told the court she is "not ready."




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


(best Joe Pesci voice)
I goaht yer crew dittay right heeah!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2022)

add louisiana to the list of states to never step foot in....
*Woman May Be Forced to Give Birth to a Headless Baby Because of an Abortion Ban*








Woman May Be Forced to Give Birth to a Headless Baby Because of an Abortion Ban


“It’s hard, knowing that I’m carrying it to bury it, you know what I’m saying?”




www.vice.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to Republican Fundraising DISASTER in Swing States*
2,997 views Aug 16, 2022 The New York Times Reports that "the Republicans’ Senate campaign committee has slashed its television ad reservations in three critical battleground states for the fall, a likely sign of financial troubles headed into the peak of the 2022 midterm election season." Texas Paul reacts and breaks down what it all means.


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2022)

Some people think democracy backed away from the brink when we defeated Trump in 2020. I can understand that. 

But I'm unable to escape the feeling that we are now much closer to totalitarianism than we were before.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)

*Let's talk about where Liz Cheney goes from here....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

injinji said:


>


ommfgdc....i couldn't get past 1 minute of that horseshit, it just made me want to punch my monitor.
i'm continually amazed anew each time it is pointed out to me how motherfucking stupid the average republican is...why the fuck do we let these god damned morons have a say in anything? they are incompetent to make a rational decision, but it's ok for them to help pick the leader of our nation? FUCK THEM...


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## V256.420 (Aug 17, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5182528


This is bad. Please try to do better. It didn't even make me smirk


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 17, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> This is bad. Please try to do better. It didn't even make me smirk


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 17, 2022)

"The result of Leona Helmsley and The Joker's unfortunate one night stand."


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 17, 2022)

Just look at this large, super engaged crowd. This is the Uniparty's future, um I mean GOP yeah that's it.


----------



## printer (Aug 17, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5182528


You do realize Trump added billions onto the national debt EVERY YEAR with his tax cuts. 

*President Trump’s $4 Trillion Debt Increase*
If the recent budget deal is signed into law, it will be the third major piece of deficit-financed legislation in President Trump's term. In total, we estimate legislation signed by the President will have added $4.1 trillion to the debt between 2017 and 2029. Over a traditional ten-year budget window, the President will have added $3.4 to $3.8 trillion to the debt. The source of the debt expansion is split relatively evenly between tax and spending policy. 

The Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) was the single largest contributor to the $4.1 trillion figure, increasing debt by $1.8 trillion through 2029 (more than the entire cost is through 2027). This number could easily climb higher if lawmakers extend the individual tax cuts that are set to expire after 2025, which would add another $1 trillion to the debt.

The Bipartisan Budget Act (BBA) of 2018 was nearly as costly on an annual basis, adding nearly $450 billion to the debt due to its two-year nature. However, the Bipartisan Budget Act of 2019 would effectively make the increases in the BBA 2018 permanent, and in doing so, add another $1.7 trillion to the debt through 2029. 

Smaller pieces of legislation are responsible for nearly $150 billion of debt. This includes several different bills containing disaster relief or emergency spending and continued delays of three Affordable Care Act (ACA) taxes, among other bills.

Importantly, the $4.1 trillion of debt signed into law by President Trump is on top of the $16.2 trillion we already owe and the $9.8 trillion we were projected to borrow over the next decade absent these proposals. It would bring debt to about 97 percent of Gross Domestic Product (GDP) in 2029, compared to 84 percent if no debt-increasing legislation had been passed. 








President Trump’s $4 Trillion Debt Increase | Committee for a Responsible Federal Budget


If the recent budget deal is signed into law, it will be the third major piece of deficit-financed legislat




www.crfb.org





With the baby boomers heading into retirement there will be less government income to pay off taxes into the future. A United States default would be a bad thing.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


Oz didn't even have the name of the supermarket correct. it was redners and he mashed up wegmans and redners and called it wegners. LOL. fetterman is gonna destroy him


----------



## printer (Aug 17, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Oz didn't even have the name of the supermarket correct. it was redners and he mashed up wegmans and redners and called it wegners. LOL. fetterman is gonna destroy him


When it is your first day buying groceries....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2022)

printer said:


> When it is your first day buying groceries....


he would have had a cart half full of liquor.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 17, 2022)

printer said:


> ou do realize Trump added billions onto the national debt EVERY YEAR with his tax cuts


trump added 1 trillion less than obama in only 4 years. and didn't have 4 trilion of carryover from the iraq war like obama


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 17, 2022)

printer said:


> When it is your first day buying groceries....


he gave his illegal nanny the day off that day.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 17, 2022)

printer said:


> You do realize Trump added billions onto the national debt EVERY YEAR with his tax cuts.
> 
> *President Trump’s $4 Trillion Debt Increase*
> If the recent budget deal is signed into law, it will be the third major piece of deficit-financed legislation in President Trump's term. In total, we estimate legislation signed by the President will have added $4.1 trillion to the debt between 2017 and 2029. Over a traditional ten-year budget window, the President will have added $3.4 to $3.8 trillion to the debt. The source of the debt expansion is split relatively evenly between tax and spending policy.
> ...


Yes I remember. I hates him for that. And towards the end when he essentially said I'm sending out bigger stimulus check than the other guy.

But noone has forgotten that Dems ignored the pandemic in the beginning, calling the travel ban racist and flaunting out in China Town as to let nothing detract from the abject failure of the Russian Collusion impeachment.

To the point of scoffing off the vaccines as basically evil Trump juice and then seemingly over night with a regime change pushing "safe and effective" ad nauseum.

So Dems own all the lockdown and Covid deficit spending because they ignored Covid just to spite Trump.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 17, 2022)

printer said:


> You do realize Trump added billions onto the national debt EVERY YEAR with his tax cuts.
> 
> *President Trump’s $4 Trillion Debt Increase*
> If the recent budget deal is signed into law, it will be the third major piece of deficit-financed legislation in President Trump's term. In total, we estimate legislation signed by the President will have added $4.1 trillion to the debt between 2017 and 2029. Over a traditional ten-year budget window, the President will have added $3.4 to $3.8 trillion to the debt. The source of the debt expansion is split relatively evenly between tax and spending policy.
> ...


Also, the United States has been in default since the Emergency Banking Act of 1933. We still are under that same Act.

Funny thing about these temporary government "emergencies" as they never seem to go away.


----------



## printer (Aug 17, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Yes I remember. I hates him for that. And towards the end when he essentially said I'm sending out bigger stimulus check than the other guy.
> 
> But noone has forgotten that Dems ignored the pandemic in the beginning, calling the travel ban racist and flaunting out in China Town as to let nothing detract from the abject failure of the Russian Collusion impeachment.
> 
> ...


No, they did not ignore covid. Sorry, we all followed it right from the beginning. You can not pull one on us.


----------



## printer (Aug 17, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Also, the United States has been in default since the Emergency Banking Act of 1933. We still are under that same Act.
> 
> Funny thing about these temporary government "emergencies" as they never seem to go away.


That is the nature of your politics. Kick the ball down the road.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 17, 2022)

printer said:


> No, they did not ignore covid. Sorry, we all followed it right from the beginning. You can not pull one on us.


Please rewatch the first three Democrat Presidential debates of 2020 and find me but a single passive reference to the emerging covid pandemic.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 17, 2022)

printer said:


> That is the nature of your politics. Kick the ball down the road.


You are not wrong.
It is on the Citizenry here, that. When they all went to withdraw at the end of The Feds 20 year charter in 33' they knew why they couldn't, then voted for more of the same and here we are dangling the "default" carrot to the Donkeys and Elephants yet again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)

This is funny stuff...
-----------------------------------------------------------








Putin World Declares ‘Our Agent Trump’ Is Irreversibly Screwed


Russians are being treated to a TV pity party marking the fall of “Teflon Don,” a nickname bestowed upon Donald Trump by Moscow’s most prominent mouthpieces.




www.thedailybeast.com





*Putin World Declares ‘Our Agent Trump’ Is Irreversibly Screwed*

*‘THEY FOUND EVERYTHING’
Russians are being treated to a TV pity party marking the fall of “Teflon Don,” a nickname bestowed upon Donald Trump by Moscow’s most prominent mouthpieces.*

Concerns are swirling within the Kremlin and splashing onto the screens of Russia’s tightly controlled state media. Moscow’s grueling invasion of Ukraine and Washington’s potential designation of Russia as a state sponsor of terrorism are at the top of the list—but the upcoming U.S. elections are likewise causing some heart palpitations.

Having recovered from their initial shock over the FBI’s search of Donald Trump’s Florida estate, Russian experts and pundits started to dismiss it as much ado about nothing, albeit a convenient tale they could use to smear American democracy. Now they’re singing a different tune. In the most recent broadcast of the state TV show _Sunday Evening With Vladimir Solovyov_, host Vladimir Solovyov remarked, “I’m very worried for our agent Trump. They found everything at Mar-a-Lago, they got packages of documents. In all seriousness, they say he should be executed as a person that was ready to hand off nuclear secrets to Russia.”

Appearing on Solovyov’s show, Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova likewise raged against the alleged persecution of Moscow’s favorite former U.S. president. In a bizarre tirade, she attempted to tie the search of Mar-a-Lago with Trump’s earlier statement that there are only two genders, male and female. “In the West, you’re not allowed to call a man a man. You can’t call a woman a woman. You’re not allowed to call a child male or female until it reaches the age of 2-3 years old,” she fumed. “In the run-up to the upcoming electoral battles, one of the contenders for a political role—the most important political role in the United States—Donald Trump steps up and says, ‘We’ve gone too far. There are only two genders: male and female.’”

Zakharova then implied that the search of Trump’s property was somehow related to his stance on gender identity. “Immediately, practically momentarily, dozens of cars of U.S. intelligence agencies, dozens—approaching hundreds—of special agents, FBI and so on, searched his home, seized boxes of some papers... and started to say that he broke the law—attention—on espionage! Five minutes from now, this man could be declared an American spy.”

Solovyov chimed in: “[He could be declared] a Russian spy... Will we try to exchange him to bring Trump to Russia? Will they include Trump on the prisoner exchange list?” On his radio show one day before, the host had bemoaned “repressions” against Trump and complained about what a terrible mess the U.S. had become. Nonetheless, the decorated Russian propagandist boasted about not being sanctioned by the United States, even though his visa recently expired. Waiting for a better political climate, Solovyov decided not to renew it just yet.

Having initially believed that better times are ahead and that Trump’s return to the White House was imminent, prominent Russian propagandists dubbed him “the Teflon Don” and predicted that he would overcome the FBI’s investigation as merely the latest speed bump in his alleged “persecution by the deep state.” Now that more details have emerged, their views have become pessimistic. Appearing on the program _Solovyov Live_ on Monday, Yevgeny Satanovsky, president of the Institute of the Middle East, grimly noted that—in light of the baggage carried by Trump—the governor of Florida, Ron DeSantis, known in Russia as “Number Two,” may be a better bet for the Republicans. At this point, Russian talking heads aren’t quite certain whether DeSantis would be as likely as Trump to befriend Russia and dump Ukraine—but that’s where their propaganda aimed at U.S. voters would supposedly come in.

More than ever, Russian state media is stressing the need to influence Americans in the run-up to the midterms and the future presidential election. Kremlin-controlled talking heads are hoping out loud that Americans will see things their way, opting to concentrate on internal issues, abandoning Ukraine and letting go of the sanctions against Russia.
In addition to their convenient talking points, furthered by the likes of Fox News’ Tucker Carlson and former Congresswoman Tulsi Gabbard, Russian state media has also announced that it would like to pipe news from Russia straight into the U.S. During Monday’s broadcast of _The Evening With Vladimir Solovyov_, Americanist Dmitry Drobnitsky said, “The main point of polarization is fast approaching. In November, people in the West have to hear the Russian news, especially in light of the growing interest... We need to break through those barriers, why isn’t anyone doing that? That will be one of the most important components of our future success.”


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2022)

It is fascinating (but not surprising) to see two totalitarian organizations, the Russian regime and the US right-wing establishment, using the same propaganda.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 17, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> pandemic


not a pandemic. just a common cold. it was like 15 cases and will be gone soon. i would like to thank Xi for how China handled the virus.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

sure would like to see desantis's face rubbed in the dirt good and hard, a few times...
https://www.npr.org/2022/08/17/1117892818/suspended-florida-prosecutor-andrew-warren-sues-governor-ron-desantis-


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is funny stuff...
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


It just goes to show how little they actually understand what motivates the west, as individuals, or as a gestalt.
The truth is more than damning enough, but they cannot use the conveniently available option that would serve their ends well, they have to concoct ridiculous scenarios and narratives that fail under initial examination. I guess my being surprised that they keep using failed tactics again and again illustrates how little i actually understand their mindset...


----------



## printer (Aug 17, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Please rewatch the first three Democrat Presidential debates of 2020 and find me but a single passive reference to the emerging covid pandemic.


Sorry, not a good use of my time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> You are not wrong.
> It is on the Citizenry here, that. When they all went to withdraw at the end of The Feds 20 year charter in 33' they knew why they couldn't, then voted for more of the same and here we are dangling the "default" carrot to the Donkeys and Elephants yet again.


Even Pence knows Trump is fucked, WTF is wrong with you?






*Pence Says He Would Consider Testifying To Jan. 6 Committee*
62,786 views Aug 17, 2022 During an appearance in Manchester, NH, former VP Mike Pence says he would consider testifying to the committee investigating the January 6 Capitol attack.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Yes I remember. I hates him for that. And towards the end when he essentially said I'm sending out bigger stimulus check than the other guy.
> 
> But noone has forgotten that Dems ignored the pandemic in the beginning, calling the travel ban racist and flaunting out in China Town as to let nothing detract from the abject failure of the Russian Collusion impeachment.
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 17, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Yes I remember. I hates him for that. And towards the end when he essentially said I'm sending out bigger stimulus check than the other guy.
> 
> But noone has forgotten that Dems ignored the pandemic in the beginning, calling the travel ban racist and flaunting out in China Town as to let nothing detract from the abject failure of the Russian Collusion impeachment.
> 
> ...


You just make shit up or is this the regurgitated right wing propaganda talking points that you are a cuck for?

And dipshit was impeached the first time for trying to shake down a vulnerable ally. But facts dont matter as long as you can do your MAGA bingo card bonus words right?



ActionianJacksonian said:


> Please rewatch the first three Democrat Presidential debates of 2020 and find me but a single passive reference to the emerging covid pandemic.


https://www.google.com/url?esrc=s&q=&rct=j&sa=U&url=https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2020/01/27/coronavirus-donald-trump-made-us-less-prepared-joe-biden-column/4581710002/&ved=2ahUKEwiUtND94M75AhXbpokEHUT0BfoQFnoECAsQAg&usg=AOvVaw3Gu7ZaSKOsJddi942chTAy

You are a moron.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You just make shit up or is this the regurgitated right wing propaganda talking points that you are a cuck for?
> 
> And dipshit was impeached the first time for trying to shake down a vulnerable ally. But facts dont matter as long as you can do your MAGA bingo card bonus words right?
> 
> ...


He is a magat civil warrior, he is not misinformed, he is a fascist asshole and a racist. He's on the edge of history's dumpster, but not quite in there yet and is squirming and squealing on the way into Donald's flaming dumpster. These guys are gonna end up like the commies did in the 50's if they lose in November.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)

*Liberal Redneck - Liz Cheney and the New GOP*
27,332 views Aug 17, 2022 Liz Cheney got absolutely whooped in her primary, as many expected. Doesn't make the implications any less terrifying though.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2022)

*Cheney says she’s ‘thinking about’ running for president*








Cheney says she’s ‘thinking about’ running for president


Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) said hours after losing her reelection primary to Trump-backed challenger Harriet Hageman that she is “thinking about” running for president. “That’s a decision that …




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

i wouldn't vote for her...she's better than the other republicans, but that's like saying this leech is better than that leech...they're all still blood sucking parasites.
she could be the same kind of spoiler for the democrats that trump will be for the republicans, siphoning off important independent votes...i don't want her to run...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)

*See GOP's 'Just Comply' Lie Shredded: Trump And Aides Defy FBI As Accountability Looms*
55,545 views Aug 17, 2022 MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber reports on how attacks on the FBI search of Trump's home reveal a deeper double standard. MAGA leaders continue resisting lawful probes and subpoenas while lecturing other suspects to “just comply." Melber reports on faux outrage over the lawful search of Trump’s Mar-A-Lago and a record that reveals deeper problems in US policing. This an excerpt of the MSNBC special report, which also reports on police force used against Breonna Taylor and Walter Scott.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wouldn't vote for her...she's better than the other republicans, but that's like saying this leech is better than that leech...they're all still blood sucking parasites.
> she could be the same kind of spoiler for the democrats that trump will be for the republicans, siphoning off important independent votes...i don't want her to run...


she would likely split the republican party and almost guarantee a democrat win...i hope she runs


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> she would likely split the republican party and almost guarantee a democrat win...i hope she runs


The republicans need to lose for a few election cycles and the democrats need to pass laws to help them clean the vomit off themselves and wipe the shit off their asses if they are gonna stick around and sit at the seat of power. The terrorist/racist wing has gotta go, but if ya took the hate out of them there wouldn't be anything left. I think they might be poisoned beyond recovery and a new conservative party will arise, power abhors a vacuum. However conservatism as an ideology seems to be a dead end, both in economic and political terms. In a decade or two robots will be doing much more work and we will be able to afford the slack time. If wealth inequality continues to grow there will be a real issue as compared to the way things are now, which is bad enough. The main problem with conservatives is they support for tax cuts for the super rich and not much else. In America there is no conservative party, there is a fascist authoritarian party and a liberal democratic party that supports the constitution.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to Liz Cheney primary defeat… and it’s NOT what you’d expect!*
8,857 views Aug 17, 2022 Liz Cheney was defeated in her Congressional Primary Election on Tuesday night. While many pro-democracy Americans were saddened by her loss, Texas Paul presents a unique take on what this all means for the Democratic Party and American democracy as we head into the 2022 midterm elections.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> she would likely split the republican party and almost guarantee a democrat win...i hope she runs


i don't see most republicans voting for her...i'm sure some of them admire her, but they have to feel like a minority, and are they going to throw their vote away making a statement? i'd rather trump and someone else viable ran for the republicans, and split the base between them, not a long shot who will appeal to independents, which could potentially hurt democrats.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't see most republicans voting for her...i'm sure some of them admire her, but they have to feel like a minority, and are they going to throw their vote away making a statement? i'd rather trump and someone else viable ran for the republicans, and split the base between them, not a long shot who will appeal to independents, which could potentially hurt democrats.


she would never win the republican nomination. I don't think most republicans would vote for her either. we only need a small %. The voters that might vote for her as an independent would be 99% republicans that like her, are rejecting trump. This would draw off a number of republican votes and weaken their chances. Most independents are trending democrat right now. The democrats would be smart to fund her as an independent in 2024. Most of her votes would come from republicans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2022)

*Joe: I Plead With Republicans, Please Call Out Conspiracy Theories Against IRS*
6,278 views Aug 18, 2022 Joe Scarborough addresses recent comments from Republicans that the IRS will begin murdering Americans for not paying taxes or for not paying enough taxes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> she would never win the republican nomination. I don't think most republicans would vote for her either. we only need a small %. The voters that might vote for her as an independent would be 99% republicans that like her, are rejecting trump. This would draw off a number of republican votes and weaken their chances. Most independents are trending democrat right now. The democrats would be smart to fund her as an independent in 2024. Most of her votes would come from republicans.


maybe, my math doesn't work out the same as yours, but i'm not a mathematician...so maybe you're right, guess we'll find out if she decides to try to fuck trump over...because she has to know there is ZERO chance she'll get elected, all she could hope for is a distant third, and it's up in the air who she would hurt worse...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe, my math doesn't work out the same as yours, but i'm not a mathematician...so maybe you're right, guess we'll find out if she decides to try to fuck trump over...because she has to know there is ZERO chance she'll get elected, all she could hope for is a distant third, and it's up in the air who she would hurt worse...


The lies Cheney lived with and spread are coming back to bite her, when she stood up for the truth and decided to go down swinging. She saw the writing on the wall and knows it might be sometime before the republicans see power again, if at all, if they blow it in these midterms. Mitch and the party establishment will take care of her, but the logical place for her to go is on say Foxnews or even CNN, as the voice of the right. She has no political base, there is no conservative party, democrats won't vote for her and republicans are too stupid, most of what are left of them are enthralled to Trump.

I figure her best move would be to take a job on CNN and position herself for some future run. Wait and see what happens to the post Trump republican party, Trump drove all the good people out and brought in a lot of morons. He poisoned the base and destroyed the reputation of the party for generations of younger voters. Mitch and the rest of the republican establishment are riding the tiger of their own creation and if they fall off, the beast will consume them, like it did with Liz.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2022)

The left never brazenly challenged and threatened the FBI like the right is, it's kinda like the local militia of gravy seals picking a fight with the US marines.

If the democrats win in November, they will give the FBI the tools to quickly put an end to this bullshit and make it a bad memory. More importantly perhaps it has turned the FBI, national security and military communities against the right and they are purging their organizations of these assholes. Right wing extremists and propagandists are gonna end up like the commies did in the 50's, on the wrong side of the DOJ, FBI and even IRS









Once hated by the left, FBI is now US conservatives' evil demon


Agents of the US Federal Bureau of Investigation are used to criticism, but never in the agency's history have they faced anything like the attacks from conservatives after last week's raid on former president Donald Trump's Florida home.Over its more than 100-year history, the FBI has been...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2022)

Liz knows she is dealing with the scum of the earth, so she recorded the call.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Liz knows she is dealing with the scum of the earth, so she recorded the call.
> 
> View attachment 5183095


McCarthy … why is it always McCarthy


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The lies Cheney lived with and spread are coming back to bite her, when she stood up for the truth and decided to go down swinging. She saw the writing on the wall and knows it might be sometime before the republicans see power again, if at all, if they blow it in these midterms. Mitch and the party establishment will take care of her, but the logical place for her to go is on say Foxnews or even CNN, as the voice of the right. She has no political base, there is no conservative party, democrats won't vote for her and republicans are too stupid, most of what are left of them are enthralled to Trump.
> 
> I figure her best move would be to take a job on CNN and position herself for some future run. Wait and see what happens to the post Trump republican party, Trump drove all the good people out and brought in a lot of morons. He poisoned the base and destroyed the reputation of the party for generations of younger voters. Mitch and the rest of the republican establishment are riding the tiger of their own creation and if they fall off, the beast will consume them, like it did with Liz.


she can go on CNN after she finishes her self proclaimed mission to keep trump out of the white house.


----------



## printer (Aug 18, 2022)

*Texas school district removes 41 books from shelves, including Diary of Anne Frank and Bible*
A Texas school district has ordered over 40 books to be pulled from library shelves before students return to classes this fall. 

Keller Independent School District officials are removing all books that were challenged last year from schools, a list that includes all versions of the Bible and a graphic novel of Anne Frank’s “The Diary of a Young Girl.” 

The Texas Tribune was the first to report the school district’s decision this week. 

“Attached is a list of all books that were challenged last year. By the end of today, I need all books pulled from the library and classrooms. Please collect these books and store them in a location. (book room, office, etc.),” said Jennifer Price, executive director of Keller ISD’s curriculum and instruction, in an email to district principals, according to the Tribune. 

The email contained a list of 41 books to be taken off library shelves. 

Last year an unprecedented number of attempts to ban books took place across the country. In 2021, there were 1,597 books challenged, the highest the organization has seen since it began tracking library, school and university material challenges. Most of the works that have been targeted are about Black or LGBTQ+ people. 

Several of the books named in Price’s email were some of last year’s most challenged titles, including the book “Gender Queer: A Memoir,” by Maia Kobabe and “The Bluest Eye,” by Toni Morrison. 

The Keller Independent School District’s website keeps a list of all books that parents or community members have issued a complaint about. District officials have posted a decision on what to do with each book on the list as well. 

For example, next to the Bible, the district notes that the complaint against the book was dropped by a parent last December and that “The Bluest Eye” will remain in its current location. 

But due to a new rule rolled out last week, all 41 books were removed from shelves. 

“Keller ISD’s Board of Trustees approved policies EFA (Local) and EFB (Local) at its August 8, 2022, Special Meeting. These policies relate to the acquisition and review of instructional materials and library books. Right now, Keller ISD’s administration is asking our campus staff and librarians to review books that were challenged last year to determine if they meet the requirements of the new policy,” Keller ISD said in a statement. 

“All of the books included in Tuesday’s email have been included on Keller ISD’s Book Challenge list over the past year. Books that meet the new guidelines will be returned to the libraries as soon as it is confirmed they comply with the new policy.” 








Texas school district removes 41 books from shelves, including Diary of Anne Frank and Bible


Story at a glance The Keller Independent Schools District, located north of Fort Worth, has ordered 41 book titles to be removed from school libraries. The titles include the Bible, a graphic nove…




thehill.com





Book burning time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2022)

hope they shut down EVERYTHING desantis does, EVERYTHING
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/aclu-files-lawsuit-challenging-floridas-stop-woke-act-rcna43597


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2022)

*McConnell Casts Doubt On Republicans Gaining Senate Control*
36,295 views Aug 18, 2022 Sen. Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., cast doubt on Republicans gaining control of the Senate, citing concerns over "candidate quality" in the statewide elections. NBC's Sahil Kapur reports from Capitol Hill.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *McConnell Casts Doubt On Republicans Gaining Senate Control*
> 36,295 views Aug 18, 2022 Sen. Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., cast doubt on Republicans gaining control of the Senate, citing concerns over "candidate quality" in the statewide elections. NBC's Sahil Kapur reports from Capitol Hill.


Maybe there is a god....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Maybe there is a god....


maybe people are just starting to wake up...
they allowed performing chimps to become senators. what did they expect them to do? chimps throw poop, masturbate in public, and smack the fuck out of each other if they get annoyed...


----------



## injinji (Aug 18, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5182563
> 
> Just look at this large, super engaged crowd. This is the Uniparty's future, um I mean GOP yeah that's it.


Now that the GOP has drove the last truth teller out of the party, they will really do great things. If great things mean to lose elections they could have won with normal folks running.


----------



## injinji (Aug 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't see most republicans voting for her...i'm sure some of them admire her, but they have to feel like a minority, and are they going to throw their vote away making a statement? i'd rather trump and someone else viable ran for the republicans, and split the base between them, not a long shot who will appeal to independents, which could potentially hurt democrats.


She will never make it past the presidential preference primaries, so no worries in the general. But she will bloody trumpf like no one else can. In four or five years when the GOP shakes trumpf, she will be the natural leader of their party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2022)

*Trump Hires Gucci Mane’s Lawyer To Handle 'Smoke' In Georgia Criminal Probe | MSNBC*
167,796 views Aug 18, 2022 Donald Trump is struggling to find lawyers as he faces a string of criminal probes. MSNBC's Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber reports on Trump hiring a seasoned new trial lawyer in Georgia, who has represented many prominent people including Gucci Mane, and the clues it reveals about where Trump faces the most peril.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> Now that the GOP has drove the last truth teller out of the party, they will really do great things. If great things mean to lose elections they could have won with normal folks running.


Who will you champion next of the 5 remaining legacists (totally made up that word) of daddy Bush that remain? Mitch perhaps?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> She will never make it past the presidential preference primaries, so no worries in the general. But she will bloody trumpf like no one else can. In four or five years when the GOP shakes trumpf, she will be the natural leader of their party.


Liz Lincoln Cheney should be canceled from CNN by then if that long.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)

The people are the problem, will there be enough who believe in democracy to make a difference?






*Charles Blow: 'Republicans Are America's Problem'*
47,586 views Aug 19, 2022 New York Times columnist Charles Blow joins MSNBC's Lawrence O'Donnell to discuss his argument that Donald Trump represents an inflection point for the GOP allowing, Blow says, Republicans to "run headlong" into "their bigotries, intolerances and oppression."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)

*'Cult Of Criminality': Long List Of Trump Allies Convicted Of Crimes Grows*
291,486 views Aug 18, 2022 Chris Hayes: “The cult of criminality surrounding Donald Trump has been present since he first ran for president. So, Trump executive Allen Weisselberg is really just the latest in a very long list of people charged with crimes in Trump's orbit—and it shows no sign of slowing down.”


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'Cult Of Criminality': Long List Of Trump Allies Convicted Of Crimes Grows*
> 291,486 views Aug 18, 2022 Chris Hayes: “The cult of criminality surrounding Donald Trump has been present since he first ran for president. So, Trump executive Allen Weisselberg is really just the latest in a very long list of people charged with crimes in Trump's orbit—and it shows no sign of slowing down.”


"If I lose you'll never see me again." More than a year and a half out of office, still committing crimes, and still defended by his creepy supporters. What a shit stain.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 19, 2022)

TFG created his own problem again with Cheney. As an indicted candidate TFG has to dodge debates and interviews outside of his pro-TFG "journalists". Cheney will be a presidential candidate deserving national air time that TFG will be jealous of for good reason. She has no chance but she could be a real pain in the ass outside of the J6 Committee.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5183573


Your meme is a lie as usual for your shit postings.

https://www.wyomingnews.com/news/local_news/wyoming-oil-gas-jobs-rose-about-10-in-december-state-reports/article_28bc46ab-7b8d-5114-86cb-3c2adc5ebaf9.html






Notice when those jobs were lost were under Trump's watch and have been increasing under Biden.

Also it was Trump and Pompeo that negotiated with the Taliban and withdrew enough troops that the final withdrawl was going to be rough.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 19, 2022)

This is not bad humor or a meme, it's real and twitter suspended his account for it.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 19, 2022)

Hard to say if Liz Cheney running would be good or bad. 

She would pull the fuck trump republicans away from the democrats, kind of competing against yang gang for those voters. I think the democrats want and need to hold onto those newer voters, but I wouldn't consider them to be the party faithful and there is a (pretty small really, not like there are other real options) chance the left people get salty if the party goes further right to keep them. 

Trump caused some Republicans to sit out/3rd party it, but they couldn't stomach democrats. Cheney would be pretty ideal for them. Quite a bit of overlap with the center demopublicans above.

I dont know how much of the remaining republican base would be swayed. Trumplicans obviously not. There is a pretty big chunk that just vote republican no matter who (same with dems), hard to say if they would be swayed to vote 3rd party. Ross perot was pretty successful peeling off voters, but he was coming in as an alternative to the establishment rather than its champion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Liz Lincoln Cheney should be canceled from CNN by then if that long.


She will probably be on Foxnews making big bucks, reaching and influencing far more people than she is now. 

Lose this time, after all this shit and it will be game over for you terrorists, there will be no coming back. Fucking with the FBI was a serious mistake and if the democrats give them the anti terrorist tools, it is a mistake you will regret. The usual bullshit will mean being designated a domestic terrorist and losing your gun, among other things. Hate crimes will put you on it, as will uttering threats to public figures of officials. The FBI is gonna have a couple of big lists, those on the domestic terrorist watch list and those they want to put on it. You guys are gonna end up like the commies did in the 50's.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


it's not just that they're all liars, it's that they're fucking bad liars...they keep telling lies that it is incredibly easy to disprove...for fuck's sake, put a little effort into SOMETHING in your life...you don't put any effort into being a good person, or a good politician, at least be a good liar....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)

*Joe: Why Aren't Republicans Speaking Out Against Conspiracy Theories?*
85,179 views Aug 19, 2022 Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell on Thursday said Republicans may not win Senate control, citing ‘candidate quality’. Joe Scarborough discusses how Dr. Oz's recent gaffes along with GOP leaders spreading conspiracy theories about a militarized IRS and calls to defund the FBI have hurt the GOP as the midterms approach.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> TFG created his own problem again with Cheney. As an indicted candidate TFG has to dodge debates and interviews outside of his pro-TFG "journalists". Cheney will be a presidential candidate deserving national air time that TFG will be jealous of for good reason. She has no chance but she could be a real pain in the ass outside of the J6 Committee.


i don't see her running in 24, unless it's strictly to fuck trump and the republicans over. she has zero chance of winning in 24, and it would take a lot of campaigning for her to have a chance in 28


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Joe: Why Aren't Republicans Speaking Out Against Conspiracy Theories?*
> 85,179 views Aug 19, 2022 Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell on Thursday said Republicans may not win Senate control, citing ‘candidate quality’. Joe Scarborough discusses how Dr. Oz's recent gaffes along with GOP leaders spreading conspiracy theories about a militarized IRS and calls to defund the FBI have hurt the GOP as the midterms approach.


why wasn't Joe asking this shit 2 years ago?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't see her running in 24, unless it's strictly to fuck trump and the republicans over. she has zero chance of winning in 24, and it would take a lot of campaigning for her to have a chance in 28


she knew she had 0 chance of winning her primary and did it anyway. Why not continue in 2024?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

Really Arizona?....
*Planned surf and water park with hotel, retail gains momentum in Arizona city*

A new 71-acre surf and water park with lagoons and a retail and hotel district has been proposed for the city of Maricopa, a small city located about an hour south of Phoenix.
The new "world-class entertainment and lifestyle venue" will comprise a large water park, two surf lagoons, a retail and hotel district, surf villas and a surf center and academy, according to documents obtained by the Phoenix Business Journal.









Planned surf and water park with hotel, retail gains momentum in Arizona city


A new 71-acre surf and water park with lagoons and a retail and hotel district has been proposed for the city of Maricopa, a small city located about an hour south of Phoenix.




www.abc15.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why wasn't Joe asking this shit 2 years ago?


He quit the GOP shortly after Trump arrived and has been unrelenting in his attacks on him and his cult. He brings a conservative perspective and shows how the brains and talent have left the GOP. Most have quit outright, but some are still members of the party. He grew up with, and knows the kinds of people who are the issue in America, those who should know better. He is an example of a whole generation of educated Reagan republicans who have left the GOP and most figure it is poisoned beyond redemption.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> she knew she had 0 chance of winning her primary and did it anyway. Why not continue in 2024?


money? running a campaign ain't cheap...who is going to donate to a sure loser?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> money? running a campaign ain't cheap...who is going to donate to a sure loser?


Me.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

*Georgia can ban people handing out food and water to voters, federal judge rules*

*Voting rights groups warn criminalising relief in long Election Day lines disproportionately impacts Black voters and could suppress turnout*









Georgia can ban people handing out food and water to voters, federal judge rules


Voting rights groups warn criminalising relief in long Election Day lines disproportionately impacts Black voters and could suppress turnout




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Really Arizona?....
> *Planned surf and water park with hotel, retail gains momentum in Arizona city*
> View attachment 5183727
> A new 71-acre surf and water park with lagoons and a retail and hotel district has been proposed for the city of Maricopa, a small city located about an hour south of Phoenix.
> ...


fucking morons...what will they do in a couple of years when there is NO fucking water?...the entire town should be forced to stay there till they die of thirst....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Georgia can ban people handing out food and water to voters, federal judge rules*
> 
> *Voting rights groups warn criminalising relief in long Election Day lines disproportionately impacts Black voters and could suppress turnout*
> 
> ...


just exactly what kind of fucking loser fucking douchebag assholes criminalize giving someone water? oh yeah, shitbag republicunts, that's who.
someone should be appealing that all the way to the piece of shit biased fuckbag supeme court...they'll vote against it, but at least it will take up a bit of the time they would otherwise be using to fuck over more American citizens...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Me.....


*Liz Cheney Already Has a 2024 Strategy*
To save the Republican Party, the defeated Wyoming representative may first have to destroy it.








Liz Cheney Already Has a 2024 Strategy


To save the Republican Party, the defeated Wyoming representative may first have to destroy it.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Liz Cheney Already Has a 2024 Strategy*
> To save the Republican Party, the defeated Wyoming representative may first have to destroy it.
> 
> 
> ...


orrrr....they could just let the sick beast die, and start raising a new, healthy beast that isn't infested with parasites


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She will probably be on Foxnews making big bucks, reaching and influencing far more people than she is now.
> 
> Lose this time, after all this shit and it will be game over for you terrorists, there will be no coming back. Fucking with the FBI was a serious mistake and if the democrats give them the anti terrorist tools, it is a mistake you will regret. The usual bullshit will mean being designated a domestic terrorist and losing your gun, among other things. Hate crimes will put you on it, as will uttering threats to public figures of officials. The FBI is gonna have a couple of big lists, those on the domestic terrorist watch list and those they want to put on it. You guys are gonna end up like the commies did in the 50's.


Yeah you're right I has to be Fox if anyone's going to actually see it ratings wise.

Oh noes the FBLie. The raid is Spygate 3.0. Same 5 brass did Spygate, Russiagate and now Raidgate while they're currently under investigation in a criminal probe for the first two. A majority of American voters think Biden is using the FBI and DOJ as his personal partisan army. Don't you look at American polls?


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)

The top story today on Newsmax.

*Sen. Rick Scott Urges Homeland Security Committee to Probe Hunter Biden*




__





Loading…






www.newsmax.com





Like the US will really be affected by Hunter Biden as compared to all the other troubles?

On Newsmax being a place that does not put out real news,

*Appeals Court: DOJ Must Release Memo on Trump Prosecution*
The Department of Justice must release the secret memo it prepared in 2019 discussing whether then-President Donald Trump obstructed a special counsel probe into his campaign's dealings with Russia during the 2016 presidential election, a federal appeals panel ruled Friday.

The Hill reported Judges Sri Srinivasan, Judith Rogers and David Tatel held that the DOJ failed to meet its legal burden to show that the memo was protected because it concerned internal deliberations advising then-Attorney General William Barr over whether to charge Trump with obstructing special counsel Robert Mueller's probe of the Trump-Russia relationship.

Trump was never charged in Mueller's probe — a longstanding DOJ legal opinion rules out federal criminal charges against a sitting president.

"Because the department did not tie the memorandum to deliberations about the relevant decision, the department failed to justify its reliance on the deliberative-process privilege," Chief Judge Srinivasan wrote.

Liberal watchdog group Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington filed a Freedom of Information Act lawsuit seeking the DOJ memo in 2019. District Judge Amy Berman of the District of Columbia ordered the agency to release the memo, but paused that ruling while the DOJ appealed her decision.

Srinivasan said that the DOJ's claim that it was intended to counsel Barr on what public statements to make about the case came too late in litigation.

"Ordinarily, the government would have little difficulty establishing that a prosecutor's views about the sufficiency of the evidence form part of a privileged decisional process about whether to initiate or decline a prosecution," wrote Srinivasan, an appointee of President Barack Obama. "This, however, is the rare case that falls outside of that typical understanding," the judge added.




__





Loading…






www.newsmax.com






Tying to spin it as 'an appointee of President Barack Obama' being the problem though.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Yeah you're right I has to be Fox if anyone's going to actually see it ratings wise.
> 
> Oh noes the FBLie. The raid is Spygate 3.0. Same 5 brass did Spygate, Russiagate and now Raidgate while they're currently under investigation in a criminal probe for the first two. A majority of American voters think Biden is using the FBI and DOJ as his personal partisan army. Don't you look at American polls?


Do you mean the trump appointed head of the FBI?....


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)

*Appeals court says DOJ improperly redacted memo to AG Barr on Trump obstruction*
The Department of Justice (DOJ) improperly shielded portions of a memo to Attorney General William Barr that concerned whether former President Trump obstructed a special counsel probe into his campaign’s dealings with Russia during the 2016 presidential election, a federal appeals court in Washington ruled on Friday.

The unanimous ruling by a three-judge panel on the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit affirmed a federal judge’s May 2021 decision that the DOJ had improperly redacted parts of the Trump-era legal memo that should have been made public as part of a government watchdog’s records request lawsuit.

The memo at issue was prepared at Barr’s request by the DOJ’s Office of Legal Counsel (OLC) in March 2019, ostensibly to provide legal advice that would go on to guide Barr’s decision not to charge Trump with obstruction of justice related to his alleged interference with former special counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation into his 2016 campaign’s contacts with Moscow.

The DOJ, responding to a Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) lawsuit seeking disclosure of the memo, argued that virtually the entire memorandum and related records should be shielded under a FOIA exemption that protects internal government deliberations. 

But the D.C. Circuit Court panel on Friday, affirming the lower court’s decision, ruled that the DOJ had failed to prove that the so-called deliberative-process privilege justified keeping the records under wraps.

The panel said the OLC memo did not in fact contain a legal analysis of whether Barr should pursue charges against Trump, but rather what, if anything, Barr should say to Congress and the public about Mueller’s voluminous findings.

“Because the Department did not tie the memorandum to deliberations about the relevant decision, the Department failed to justify its reliance on the deliberative-process privilege,” Chief Judge Sri Srinivasan wrote for the panel.

The DOJ did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

Whether the full memorandum is released soon likely depends on if the DOJ pursues an additional appeal, either to the full bench of the D.C. Circuit Court or to the Supreme Court.

This tees up another politically fraught decision for Attorney General Merrick Garland, whose earlier move to appeal the judge’s ruling ordering his department to release the document disappointed Trump critics and prolonged the FOIA battle that was initiated by the government watchdog group Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington (CREW).

That earlier appeal followed a May 2021 decision by U.S. District Judge Amy Berman Jackson, who ordered the DOJ to release the legal memo. She reached her decision, she said, after concluding that the DOJ’s privilege claims were not consistent with her own review of the unredacted memo or the timeline revealed by internal emails among top Justice Department officials.

In a scathing 41-page decision, she accused Barr and agency lawyers of creating the misleading impression that the former attorney general had been much more open-minded when weighing whether to recommend obstruction charges against Trump than the actual memo shows.

“The agency’s redactions and incomplete explanations obfuscate the true purpose of the memorandum, and the excised portions belie the notion that it fell to the Attorney General to make a prosecution decision or that any such decision was on the table at any time,” she wrote.

The controversy burst into public view as a result of a lawsuit CREW filed in May 2019 seeking internal DOJ documents regarding Barr’s public statements around the release of the Mueller report.

On March 24, 2019, Barr sent a four-page letter to Congress purportedly summarizing the conclusions of the investigation that had just recently been concluded by then-special counsel Mueller into Russian meddling in the 2016 presidential election. Barr was later widely criticized for spinning the investigation’s findings — which would not be made public for another three weeks — in a way that cast Trump in a positive light.

In his letter to Congress, Barr said that he had determined after consulting with the OLC that the facts of the investigation did not support bringing obstruction of justice charges against the president, regardless of what the office had previously said about whether such a prosecution would be constitutional.

But Jackson, in her decision, said it appeared that it was a foregone conclusion among DOJ leadership that there would be no prosecution against Trump. In affirming her decision on Friday, the D.C. Circuit emphasized the narrowness of its ruling.

“Nothing in our decision should be read to suggest that deliberative documents related to actual charging decisions fall outside the deliberative-process privilege,” the panel wrote.

“We hold only that, in the unique circumstances of this case, in which a charging decision concededly was off the table and the agency failed to invoke an alternative rationale that might well have justified its invocation of the privilege, the district court did not err in granting judgment against the agency.”








Appeals court says DOJ improperly redacted memo to AG Barr on Trump obstruction


The Department of Justice (DOJ) improperly shielded portions of a memo to Attorney General William Barr that concerned whether former President Trump obstructed a special counsel probe into his cam…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Appeals court says DOJ improperly redacted memo to AG Barr on Trump obstruction*
> The Department of Justice (DOJ) improperly shielded portions of a memo to Attorney General William Barr that concerned whether former President Trump obstructed a special counsel probe into his campaign’s dealings with Russia during the 2016 presidential election, a federal appeals court in Washington ruled on Friday.
> 
> The unanimous ruling by a three-judge panel on the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit affirmed a federal judge’s May 2021 decision that the DOJ had improperly redacted parts of the Trump-era legal memo that should have been made public as part of a government watchdog’s records request lawsuit.
> ...


i'm not quite sure of the significance of this?
they say "DOJ did this"...but the DOJ is a government body, you can't charge it with anything as if it was an individual, you have to go after the people who made those decisions. Barr was the head of the DOJ at the time, it seems all such decisions would ultimately be his to make. 
so is this saying that they actually should have charged trump after the Mueller report? or that they didn't even consider it, just wrote it off to protect trump, and their own positions?
and what is the point of it now? isn't it a little late for all of this? can they retroactively charge trump over something revealed that long ago?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Don't you look at American polls?


Yeah and I see them shifting to the democratic side as independents walk away from the GOP as they nominate lunatic candidates and deal with Donald's fall out. Trump is fucked and he is gonna take the GOP down with him and fuck them out a midterm election they could have easily won. Abortion will help a lot too, as women get mobilized and hit the neighborhoods in a ground game. If they win, they will fuck the republicans and their terrorist wing so bad they will need to grow new assholes to take a shit and they will do it inside 2 years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Georgia can ban people handing out food and water to voters, federal judge rules*
> 
> *Voting rights groups warn criminalising relief in long Election Day lines disproportionately impacts Black voters and could suppress turnout*
> 
> ...


So, let's see, where does the line officially end, and if you are in line to vote blocks away from the polling station, you are under the control of the state. If you are in line when the polls close, you have special statues then and they must keep the polls open for days if required. I mean if they can arrest you for receiving water you are in their custody and control and with that comes rights. Will they deprive you of water all day and then deprive you of your vote when the polls close while you are in line and under semi arrest all day?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump is fucked


Yep. Just two more weeks! You're going to need a Copium refill.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Do you mean the trump appointed head of the FBI?....


Brian Auten, Jay Bratt, Alan Kohler, Timothy Thibault, Anthony Riedlinger.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Yep. Just two more weeks! You're going to need a Copium refill.


He will be when his usefulness is over, no rush the election is months away and Donald ain't running for anything, except away from jail. All they gotta do is squeeze his balls and he screams, then his morons do the terrorism thing, which will go over real big come election day. Yep Donald inspired terrorism and the J6 hearings leading up to the election should help the democrats quite a bit. Let me know how "defund the FBI" works out for you with independent voters!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Brian Auten, Jay Bratt, Alan Kohler, Timothy Thibault, Anthony Riedlinger.


The FBI conducted the raid & trump appointed the head of the FBI.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Hard to say if Liz Cheney running would be good or bad.
> 
> She would pull the fuck trump republicans away from the democrats, kind of competing against yang gang for those voters. I think the democrats want and need to hold onto those newer voters, but I wouldn't consider them to be the party faithful and there is a (pretty small really, not like there are other real options) chance the left people get salty if the party goes further right to keep them.
> 
> ...


The Lincoln Project could have a field day with her. “Where was Sen. Cheney during (long list of that man’s dumpster fires)?”
“How often did she vote her suddenly-discovered conscience while her majority leader made straight a way for that man’s misocracy?”

n. b. misocracy is not yet in Oxford. I found it in a Quizlet of all things. Government by hatred.


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)

*Alex Jones Endorses 'Someone Way Better Than Trump'*
Infowars conspiracy theorist Alex Jones has stopped supporting former President Donald Trump, announcing he's backing Trump's potential 2024 presidential rival, Florida Governor Ron DeSantis.

Jones said that he had only supported Trump "pigheadedly" in the past, during a Wednesday livestream on Infowars. He blasted the former president for backing COVID-19 vaccines and accelerating their development with his Operation Warp Speed initiative, while falsely claiming that the vaccines "don't work" and are "poisonous." Jones praised DeSantis for becoming more "red-pilled," a reference to the film _The Matrix_ that is often used by the right to describe a person becoming conservative.

"I've been persecuted like nothing in my life for supporting [Trump], and that made me kind of pigheadedly support him a few years ago even though I disagreed with his Warp Speed," Jones said. "But that said, I am supporting DeSantis. DeSantis is just gone from being awesome to being unbelievably good ... He's getting red-pilled more and more each day ... I'm a DeSantis guy."

While Trump was interviewed by Jones during his 2016 presidential campaign and enjoyed the support of the Infowars host throughout his presidency, Jones has previously denounced the former president for backing the vaccines. He urged followers to "move on" from Trump and threaten to "dish all the dirt" on him last December.

On Wednesday, Jones said that he was "coming after" Trump for supporting the vaccines and would attempt to block any attempt by the former president to "join the new world order and destroy us."

The Infowars host also played a video clip of DeSantis suggesting that COVID-19 vaccine booster shots put people at higher risk of becoming ill and arguing that vaccine manufacturers said the shots were completely effective against contracting the virus.

COVID-19 booster shots do not put people at an increased risk for illness and no vaccine manufacturers have claimed that the jabs are 100 percent 
"What America and the world absolutely must have is leaders like Ron DeSantis to come out against these poison shots," said Jones. "DeSantis is just over the top with what he's doing, this is absolutely presidential material. This is what Trump should be like."

"We have someone that is better than Trump," he added. "Way better than Trump."








Alex Jones Endorses 'Someone Way Better Than Trump'


Infowars conspiracy theorist Alex Jones blasted Trump for backing "poisonous" COVID-19 vaccines before endorsing "someone way better" for president in 2024.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not quite sure of the significance of this?
> they say "DOJ did this"...but the DOJ is a government body, you can't charge it with anything as if it was an individual, you have to go after the people who made those decisions. Barr was the head of the DOJ at the time, it seems all such decisions would ultimately be his to make.
> so is this saying that they actually should have charged trump after the Mueller report? or that they didn't even consider it, just wrote it off to protect trump, and their own positions?
> and what is the point of it now? isn't it a little late for all of this? can they retroactively charge trump over something revealed that long ago?


The law can be slow at times. Just one more nail in Trump's coffin.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Alex Jones Endorses 'Someone Way Better Than Trump'*
> Infowars conspiracy theorist Alex Jones has stopped supporting former President Donald Trump, announcing he's backing Trump's potential 2024 presidential rival, Florida Governor Ron DeSantis.
> 
> Jones said that he had only supported Trump "pigheadedly" in the past, during a Wednesday livestream on Infowars. He blasted the former president for backing COVID-19 vaccines and accelerating their development with his Operation Warp Speed initiative, while falsely claiming that the vaccines "don't work" and are "poisonous." Jones praised DeSantis for becoming more "red-pilled," a reference to the film _The Matrix_ that is often used by the right to describe a person becoming conservative.
> ...


so...you have a sweaty, hairy, screaming pig endorsing a vindictive chimp with a bad attitude?...this zoo really sucks, dixon bainbridge must own it.


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> View attachment 5183573


The way the oil patch works is just one of the many things you don't understand.

trumpf negotiated the peace treaty with the Taliban. I agree it was really bad to give them everything they wanted without concessions, but he was a walking shitshow, so what do you expect?

Liz is a rock ribbed conservative, with a 97% record of voting for trumpf shit to prove it. Her one problem as far as the GOP is concerned is her truth telling problem.

You guys are obsessed with the truth tellers. The party can not tolerate them in it's present configuration.


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> money? running a campaign ain't cheap...who is going to donate to a sure loser?


She is awash with cash right now. Lots of the blue team would give just to fuck with trumpf.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> The way the oil patch works is just one of the many things you don't understand.
> 
> trumpf negotiated the peace treaty with the Taliban. I agree it was really bad to give them everything they wanted without concessions, but he was a walking shitshow, so what do you expect?
> 
> ...


The current GOP has turned into something like a massively parallel sociopath array.

Quantum theory describes such arrays at ultralow temperatures. They consist of particles called bosons.

The political analog is the Bozo-Epstein condensate.
Guy wasn’t dead ‘til someone looked into his cell.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He will be when his usefulness is over, no rush the election is months away and Donald ain't running for anything, except away from jail. All they gotta do is squeeze his balls and he screams, then his morons do the terrorism thing, which will go over real big come election day. Yep Donald inspired terrorism and the J6 hearings leading up to the election should help the democrats quite a bit. Let me know how "defund the FBI" works out for you with independent voters!


Literally noone watched or cares about the J6 hearings except you and 30 other people. Even Democrats don't give a crap. Only the Leftists such as yourself do and you are a tiny, tiny minority. The honest bipartisans amongst us know that if you weaponize justice against your political opponents it's just a matter of time until its your turn. And you're not even here. You are in the land of a black faced Prime Minister. The loudest voices like yours cannot even weigh in on it.


*Biden supporter Natasha Taylor-Smith aggressively defends the Constitutional Rights of her client- Trump Supporting January 6th Defendant Kyle Fitzsimons.*

_"Good morning, your Honor, thank you. Good morning, counsel.

The 2020 presidential election was unlike any in modern times. Regardless of what side of the aisle you stood on, there were intense thoughts and feelings about the way in which each state handled the process. For Mr. Fitzsimons, the election results of his community came as no real shock to him. No Republican candidate for President had won four Electoral College votes from Maine since 1988. But shortly after the election Mr Fitzsimons started to hear about irregularities across the country. And not just from your typical aluminum-foil wearing hat conspiracy theorists. He was hearing these stories from mainstream media, from global elected officials, from state elected officials, from federal elected officials and from the President of the United States himself.

And if the old adage “where there’s smoke there’s fire” has any credence whatsoever, Mr Fitzsimmons felt as though he was watching a towering inferno. And so he watched intently as challenges and rallies were held across the country. And although he saw the results of each challenge fade away, he was still being pulled by these same mainstream individuals, and by the Chief Executive Officer of this nation- that there was a plan! That plan did not include the military. It did not include violence, or guns, or weapons of any kind. *All that needed to happen was for the State’s Legislatures to come together on January 6th and to object to the certification.* *TO COME TOGETHER ON JANUARY 6TH AND OBJECT TO THE CERTIFICATION.** They had every right to do so.* *And each of them had taken an oath to protect our Constitution, and that included ensuring free and fair elections.* It was their responsibility. And if the Congressmen did that, and they found there to be irregularities, they would act. And if they didn’t, it would be over, and Joseph R. Biden would be sworn in as the 46th President of the United States._

*That’s what this country is all about. That is what our nation is built upon.*

_So when Fitzsimons went to the rally in DC to support this effort, he drove down. He didn’t drive down with weapons- although prior to January 6 he owned legal firearms and knives that were used in his employment. He also owns several serrated and long blades that he used as a butcher. He didn’t link up with any fringe groups or anti-establishment types.
He drove down- he visited the shrine to Pope John Paul the 2nd. And on the morning of January 6th he got up early and walked over to the Ellipse. He stood in line for almost an hour to wait to get in. He stood during the speeches. And he remained the entire time the rally was going on.

He watched every speech, and yes there was some rhetoric- but the overarching theme of that rally was that there was a legitimate and legal path for an objection to the certification and that that was happening at the Capitol. So after the speeches, Mr. Fitzsimons found his way down to the Capitol, where he saw people gathered. As he made his way up to the Capitol, you will hear what Mr. Fitzsimon heard, and you will see what Mr. Fitzsimons saw. Eventually he did find himself as part of the fray. And when he left the Capitol_ _on January 6th, he was taken to an Area Hospital where he was bloodied, concussed, and received 8 staples to the top of his head.

In the days following January 6th, Mr. Fitzsimons never bragged about his interactions with law enforcement. He didn’t go around telling people how he tried to enter the Capitol. And he never ever advocated for further action. The election had been certified at that point. Congress had done its job. And he had travelled to DC to see just that! Congress to do their job. That’s it. Mr. Fitzsimons never attempted to actually enter the Capitol building itself, and his sole purpose for traveling from Maine to the District of Columbia was to witness and support those legislators who had already committed to objecting to the certification. *Mr. Fitzsimons could not get what he wanted if he somehow stopped that process from happening.*

And while there was some interaction with law enforcement, Mr. Fitzsimons never intended to injure anyone, and the evidence in this case will bear that out. And this court would say to a jury if there was one in the box, that what I have to say, or what the council has to say is not evidence – it is just arguments. So at this point I’m going to conclude my opening remarks so that this court can get to the evidence and at the end of this evidence I’m going to ask this court to find Mr. Fitzsimons not guilty. 

Thank You."_


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Literally noone watched or cares about the J6 hearings except you and 30 other people. Even Democrats don't give a crap. Only the Leftists such as yourself do and you are a tiny, tiny minority. The honest bipartisans amongst us know that if you weaponize justice against your political opponents it's just a matter of time until its your turn. And you're not even here. You are in the land of a black faced Prime Minister. The loudest voices like yours cannot even weigh in on it.
> 
> View attachment 5183842
> *Biden supporter Natasha Taylor-Smith aggressively defends the Constitutional Rights of her client- Trump Supporting January 6th Defendant Kyle Fitzsimons.*
> ...


The statistics on how much stupid ass shit you spew that is provably false is just mindblowing. You would think that you would accidently say something correct by now, but nope, you just keep on pushing lies that right wing propagandists hope their cult fall for.

It must be embarressing to act like such a cuck.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> She is awash with cash right now. Lots of the blue team would give just to fuck with trumpf.


i guess...i just see her as a complication at this point, some one to spoil for the democrats, taking independent votes that would have otherwise gone to the democratic candidate. i welcome any damage she can do to the republicans, but fear her potential to harm the democrats, even unintentionally


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Literally noone watched or cares about the J6 hearings except you and 30 other people. Even Democrats don't give a crap. Only the Leftists such as yourself do and you are a tiny, tiny minority. The honest bipartisans amongst us know that if you weaponize justice against your political opponents it's just a matter of time until its your turn. And you're not even here. You are in the land of a black faced Prime Minister. The loudest voices like yours cannot even weigh in on it.
> 
> View attachment 5183842
> *Biden supporter Natasha Taylor-Smith aggressively defends the Constitutional Rights of her client- Trump Supporting January 6th Defendant Kyle Fitzsimons.*
> ...


Actually about 2/3 of Canadians are left of center divided over 2 or 3 parties. I'm a card carrying Liberal, one of the people old Bush warned you about! I figure a majority of Americans are about the same as Canadians, except racism and bigotry have no political home here and they wander the political wilderness. We have human rights councils, hate crime laws and a domestic terrorist watch list that you would not want to be on. We also regulate guns and have better education and healthcare systems, those were victims of hate and stupidity in America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The statistics on how much stupid ass shit you spew that is provably false is just mindblowing. You would think that you would accidently say something correct by now, but nope, you just keep on pushing lies that right wing propagandists hope their cult fall for.
> 
> It must be embarressing to act like such a cuck.


The polls suggest that the J6 hearings and abortion had a big impact with independents and the hits will keep coming right up to election day. We await Donald's October surprise, he's not officially running for any office.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The statistics on how much stupid ass shit you spew that is provably false is just mindblowing. You would think that you would accidently say something correct by now, but nope, you just keep on pushing lies that right wing propagandists hope their cult fall for.
> 
> It must be embarressing to act like such a cuck.


And this is why you are incapable of having a conversation. The moment you hear something you don't like you become a petulant, emotional child.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> And this is why you are incapable of having a conversation. The moment you hear something you don't like you become a petulant, emotional child.


Sure I do. 

You are posting lies and deflecting form how shitty it must be to know you are posting garbage by trying (and failing) to make fun of me.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's not just that they're all liars, it's that they're fucking bad liars...they keep telling lies that it is incredibly easy to disprove...for fuck's sake, put a little effort into SOMETHING in your life...you don't put any effort into being a good person, or a good politician, at least be a good liar....


It’s not required they be good liars because the people they’re trying to reach aren’t interested in facts or truth. They just want to be fed fresh red meat.


----------



## topcat (Aug 19, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> "If I lose you'll never see me again." More than a year and a half out of office, still committing crimes, and still defended by his creepy supporters. What a shit stain.


"I might have to leave the country, I don't know."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ..who is going to donate to a sure loser?


trumptards?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> trumptards?


It's money the republicans won't get and it won't be used for the election. 

If Donald has his nuts squeezed enough by the FBI and his fans go nuts, he will turn on the establishment GOP, while his fans turn on the FBI. I like the sound of "Defund the FBI" as their slogan going into the midterms. Nothing moves independents like waves of domestic terrorism leading up to the election while the Trumpers attack the FBI. This is turning out even better than I optimistically imagined!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> trumptards?


yeah, you're right...she probably will run, and she'll definitely lose if she does, but trump is a guaranteed loser as well, no matter who else the republicans run. i don't know who will run for the democrats, but it's hard to not be better than whoever the republicans pick. all we really have to do is keep hammering at the obvious, and not have any major scandals ourselves, and we're pretty much guaranteed 6 more years from now, with no republican obstruction to fuck up the works


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> And this is why you are incapable of having a conversation.


As if you’ve been looking to have a conversation.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess...i just see her as a complication at this point, some one to spoil for the democrats, taking independent votes that would have otherwise gone to the democratic candidate. i welcome any damage she can do to the republicans, but fear her potential to harm the democrats, even unintentionally


she is not popular with independents. Her support comes from die hard conservatives. She will hurt republicans much more than democrats when she runs for president. She is not likely to appeal to many democrats or independents. She will do more good than harm.


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Literally noone watched or cares about the J6 hearings except you and 30 other people. Even Democrats don't give a crap. Only the Leftists such as yourself do and you are a tiny, tiny minority.  The honest bipartisans amongst us know that if you weaponize justice against your political opponents it's just a matter of time until its your turn. And you're not even here. You are in the land of a black faced Prime Minister. The loudest voices like yours cannot even weigh in on it.[QUOTE/]
> 
> Just like Trump asking Ukraine to say they were opening an investigation on the Bidens?
> 
> ...


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> she is not popular with independents. He support comes from die hard conservatives. She will hurt republicans much more than democrats when she runs for president. She is not likely to appeal to many democrats or independents. She will do more good than harm.


She will not be the top of the slate for 2024 but after the Democrats squeak out a win in November and the racist party loses out in 2024 she will be a good candidate for 2028. She is a young pup after all, it will take a while to bring the ship around. The only way the "Republicans" can learn that bigotry will not lead to victory is to let them fail. And then they may put forth people with some integrity.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey I'm a card carrying member of the Liberal party of Canada, I'm one of the people yer daddy warned you about.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm a card carrying liberal, one of the people yer daddy warned you about,





DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm Canadian and a member of the Liberal Party, an actual card carrying liberal,





DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nope a liberal, I carry a card too and I'm one of the people yer daddy warned you about





DIY-HP-LED said:


> I live in Canada and I'm an actual card carrying liberal, of legend, I'm one of the people your daddy warned you about,





DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well I'm a card carrying liberal, you must be a republican. I'm one of the people yer daddy warned you about, the genuine article too.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm a card a carrying Liberal pilgrim, I'm one of the people yer daddy warned you about.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm a genuine card carrying liberal, (liberal party of Canada) you know, the ones you heard about in legends.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't mind being identified as a Liberal, in fact I'm a card carrying one, as so many Americans fear and loath, I'm one of the people their daddy warned them about.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm not a radical I'm a middle of the road liberal and carry a card





DIY-HP-LED said:


> You just met a Liberal pilgrim, a card carrying one too, right out of American legend. I'm one of the people your daddy warned you about.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm a hetero Wasp from Nova Scotia and a genuine card carrying liberal (party of Canada)





DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm also a card carrying liberal, the genuine article, Liberal Party of Canada.




Jesus Christ a spambot


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Sure I do.
> 
> You are posting lies and deflecting form how shitty it must be to know you are posting garbage by trying (and failing) to make fun of me.


Literally a Democrat Lawyers actual argument quotes from a court of record = lies.
To an emotional little child.

Bless your heart if you have one.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Jesus Christ a spambot


I think he might be a liberal....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Literally noone watched or cares about the J6 hearings except you and 30 other people. Even Democrats don't give a crap. Only the Leftists such as yourself do and you are a tiny, tiny minority. The honest bipartisans amongst us know that if you weaponize justice against your political opponents it's just a matter of time until its your turn. And you're not even here. You are in the land of a black faced Prime Minister. The loudest voices like yours cannot even weigh in on it.
> 
> View attachment 5183842
> *Biden supporter Natasha Taylor-Smith aggressively defends the Constitutional Rights of her client- Trump Supporting January 6th Defendant Kyle Fitzsimons.*
> ...


Just a friendly tourist visit from Mr Fitzimons...


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Literally a Democrat Lawyers actual argument quotes from a court of record = lies.
> To an emotional little child.
> 
> Bless your heart if you have one.


A lawyer of a insurrectionist making a statement on behalf of her idiot client doesnt make your lies true.

And of course I have a heart, it is figuritively the reason I feel bad for your need to push the right wing propaganda. Shit must suck at home for you to either 1. need the money, or 2. be stuck in this hate cult you spam for.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

printer said:


> Just like Trump asking Ukraine to say they were opening an investigation on the Bidens?
> 
> Or like telling the DOJ, "Trump told DOJ officials ‘just say it was corrupt, and leave the rest up to me’?
> 
> I guess it it Trump's turn to see what protections the US has on the abuse of office.


Oh noes zee mishandling of classified documents that coincide the exact timing of a RICO case REEEEEEEEE!!!

What's this the 8th attempt now to disqualify him from office? Let me break this down for you.

The supreme right to declassify documents is the Presidents. Its in the Constitution and is above any bureaucratic process, regulation or statute. The President does submit documents to a process out of cordiality but President is not bound in any way to this process. The Spygate and Russiagate docs were declassified, and 20 months later still have not been entered into the Congressional Record as ordered by the duly elected President of the United States. The same counterintel division with largely the same staff (minus Strzok). The magistrate that issued the raid warrant previously recused himself for Trump bias. Just a few short months ago, National Archives sent Trump team a letter thanking them for being so cooperative and awesome in handling all their requests.

What we got so far lets see. Russian collusion, Ukraine collusion, taxes, maybe boned a porn star, insurrection, and now the highest authority on classified documents has been raided for classified documents with a warrant so broad its scope was any document for the entirety of the administration and any square foot of the premises which is his literal residence complete with SCIF. Thats literally the antithesis of what a warrant is.

They're letting you know who the real government is. Unelected, above the Law bureaucrats. Everyone can see it. Even third world dictators are questioning it. 

Meanwhile, while all this unprecedented shit is happening, Joe Biden is in his Delaware basement awaiting orders to take his next vacation if they have enough uppers left to get him through it. And we are all anxiously awaiting that 2nd press conference in 2 years right?


----------



## HGCC (Aug 19, 2022)

Did you just REEEE you fuckin goofball?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> A lawyer of a insurrectionist making a statement on behalf of her idiot client doesnt make your lies true.
> 
> And of course I have a heart, it is figuritively the reason I feel bad for your need to push the right wing propaganda. Shit must suck at home for you to either 1. need the money, or 2. be stuck in this hate cult you spam for.


Do better. Start with mirror, it switches Right and Left automagiclly so you don't have to think too much; a big help with your limited resources. I've been a Leftist, can you say the same of having worn the other shoe? At some point you have to look at your results and accept failure. But no, nevermind the poop in the streets, the crime, the riots; my political enemies are punished outside the boundaries of the Law! Success! Progress!

Every election someone attempts to desertify, usually there are crickets when asked is there a Senator to sponsor, not that last one though. Gotta stop that shit, open the Capitol doors! Ray Epps to the rescue!

You live in clown world dude. Every post. Russia this, insurrection that, deplorable, asshat, what have you. Your home life sucks ect. It speaks volumes about you and is a clear GPS map of your path to smooth brain.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Oh noes zee mishandling of classified documents that coincide the exact timing of a RICO case REEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> What's this the 8th attempt now to disqualify him from office? Let me break this down for you.
> 
> ...


So your contention is that any law or regulation that's not in the constitution as it was written in the 1700's does not apply to the president? lol!...sure ok
also the papers/information that trump stole from the American people do not have to be classified to be a crime. The removal & mishandling of this information is a crime.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Just a friendly tourist visit from Mr Fitzimons...
> View attachment 5183879


Mostly peaceful protest and looks like police brutality.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 19, 2022)

Simple and true.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560710696064749744


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> So your contention is that any law or regulation that's not in the constitution as it was written in the 1700's does not apply to the president? lol!...sure ok
> also the papers/information that trump stole from the American people do not have to be classified to be a crime. The removal & mishandling of this information is a crime.


How would you infer that? No statute or regulation can usurp the Presidents right to declassify anything they wish, at any time, for any reason no matter what clearance is needed to view it. President does not need to check with any executive agency to exercise this.

How can anything that is declassified and entered into public record be "stolen"? The fact they were not entered into public record for you and I to read is, in fact a crime.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> How would you infer that? No statute or regulation can usurp the Presidents right to declassify anything they wish, at any time, for any reason no matter what clearance is needed to view it. President does not need to check with any executive agency to exercise this.
> 
> How can anything that is declassified and entered into public record be "stolen"? The fact they were not entered into public record for you and I to read is, in fact a crime.


So Biden re-classified them. Now they are stolen classified documents. Oh and Hunters laptop is now classified so no one can ever see it. all legal like
Oh and Obama de-classified Hillary's emails too...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Oh noes zee mishandling of classified documents that coincide the exact timing of a RICO case REEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> What's this the 8th attempt now to disqualify him from office? Let me break this down for you.
> 
> ...


How much are you donating to trump’s defence fund? 

I hope it’s a lot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> How much are you donating to trump’s defence fund?
> 
> I hope it’s a lot.


If he believes his own BS I'm sure he gives daily...


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The current GOP has turned into something like a massively parallel sociopath array.
> 
> Quantum theory describes such arrays at ultralow temperatures. They consist of particles called bosons.
> 
> ...


Gotta find that God particle. The bigger the accelerator the smaller the particle.


CunningCanuk said:


> How much are you donating to trump’s defence fund?
> 
> I hope it’s a lot.


Saving my charity for your Truckers.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Do better. Start with mirror, it switches Right and Left automagiclly so you don't have to think too much; a big help with your limited resources. I've been a Leftist, can you say the same of having worn the other shoe? At some point you have to look at your results and accept failure. But no, nevermind the poop in the streets, the crime, the riots; my political enemies are punished outside the boundaries of the Law! Success! Progress!
> 
> Every election someone attempts to desertify, usually there are crickets when asked is there a Senator to sponsor, not that last one though. Gotta stop that shit, open the Capitol doors! Ray Epps to the rescue!
> 
> You live in clown world dude. Every post. Russia this, insurrection that, deplorable, asshat, what have you. Your home life sucks ect. It speaks volumes about you and is a clear GPS map of your path to smooth brain.


You are the one lying nonstop man, the 'I know you are but what am I' troll you do isnt going to change that.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You are the one lying nonstop man, the 'I know you are but what am I' troll you do isnt going to change that.


Tl;dr


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> she is not popular with independents. He support comes from die hard conservatives. She will hurt republicans much more than democrats when she runs for president. She is not likely to appeal to many democrats or independents. She will do more good than harm.


i hope so...this is like having a cake in the oven while elephants fuck on top of the stove...nothing is going to be completely ok till after november...if then


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If he believes his own BS I'm sure he gives daily...


He doesn't believe....lol I knew it


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope so...this is like having a cake in the oven while elephants fuck on top of the stove...nothing is going to be completely ok till after november...if then


You have weird cookbooks.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Tl;dr


No shit, how is that any different than your normal regurgitation of right wing propaganda after ignoring reality?

That is correct it is no different.

You are a loser who is spewing right wing troll talking points/lies like it is your job.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> No shit, how is that any different than your normal regurgitation of right wing propaganda after ignoring reality?
> 
> That is correct it is no different.
> 
> You are a loser who is spewing right wing troll talking points/lies like it is your job.


it is....1 ruble a day


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I think he might be a liberal....


Dude I don't doubt it. I think he's got a card he carries too. My daddy warned me and so did Boosch.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> So Biden re-classified them. Now they are stolen classified documents. Oh and Hunters laptop is now classified so no one can ever see it. all legal like
> Oh and Obama de-classified Hillary's emails too...


Lol come on dude that's not even a hail Mary


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Dude I don't doubt it. I think he's got a card he carries too. My daddy warned me and so did Boosch.


I knew it.....


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> No shit, how is that any different than your normal regurgitation of right wing propaganda after ignoring reality?
> 
> That is correct it is no different.
> 
> You are a loser who is spewing right wing troll talking points/lies like it is your job.


You forgot Russia.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> You forgot Russia.


The Motherland Calls....


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> You forgot Russia.


You mean the country whose military Trump's campaign advisor was feeding their data to to help Trump win the 2016 election?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Saving my charity for your Truckers.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


He gives freebees at truck stops....


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> The Motherland Calls....
> View attachment 5183947


Yeah I haven't been to Myrtle Beach in a while.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Yeah I haven't been to Moscow Beach in a while.


FTFY


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I knew it.....
> View attachment 5183946


it looks like he's sucking the life out of that kid...just like he's doing to russia and Ukraine


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

I would be happy to donate to trumps new condo.....


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You mean the country whose military Trump's campaign advisor was feeding their data to to help Trump win the 2016 election?


Vostock watches are the gshock of mechanicals.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it looks like he's sucking the life out of that kid...just like he's doing to russia and Ukraine


just like his kissing cousin is doing to the US....


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Vostock watches are the gshock of mechanicals.


More nonsensical dribble from the resident right wing troll.


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Oh noes zee mishandling of classified documents that coincide the exact timing of a RICO case REEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> What's this the 8th attempt now to disqualify him from office? Let me break this down for you.
> 
> ...


It is up to the administration around the president to do his biding. If a tree falls in the forest does it make a sound if there is no one to hear? I used to work in the aerospace industry. Every operation on a part is signed off by a person. Without it you do not know if it had been done. Also it makes the person responsible for the operation. 

So you are saying Trump had people around him that were not doing their job? If they did not declassify all the information that he had on his property how much more was declassified by Trump and not carried out? Where is the call for these people's heads by the 'Trump' media? Who is the real government? Where is the call out for an investigation by the GOP? It is the Trump staffer's job to do these things. Not to take notes for an upcoming book. Why are we not hearing this? Please explain.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Did you just REEEE you fuckin goofball?


underage sock confirmed.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> FTFY


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

printer said:


> It is up to the administration around the president to do his biding. If a tree falls in the forest does it make a sound if there is no one to hear? I used to work in the aerospace industry. Every operation on a part is signed off by a person. Without it you do not know if it had been done. Also it makes the person responsible for the operation.
> 
> So you are saying Trump had people around him that were not doing their job? If they did not declassify all the information that he had on his property how much more was declassified by Trump and not carried out? Where is the call for these people's heads by the 'Trump' media? Who is the real government? Where is the call out for an investigation by the GOP? It is the Trump staffer's job to do these things. Not to take notes for an upcoming book. Why are we not hearing this? Please explain.


Ok. "People around him" cannot declassify anything.

Hope that helps.


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Ok. "People around him" cannot declassify anything.
> 
> Hope that helps.


How does that help?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Ok. "People around him" cannot declassify anything.
> 
> Hope that helps.


If it was declassified, there would be a record, and it would be available to us all. 

It is not, because it was not. Trump is lying, and you are pushing his narrative like it is your job.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

printer said:


> How does that help?


How can "they" declassify anything that was on his property or anything at all?

How much was ordered declassified and published I think really is the crux. 

What does it mean when something is declassified, what domain would that now be in?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> How can "they" declassify anything on his property or anything at all?
> 
> What does it mean when something is declassified, what domain would that now be in?


so none of hillary's emails were classified then


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> If it was declassified, there would be a record, and it would be available to us all.
> 
> It is not, because it was not. Trump is lying, and you are pushing his narrative like it is your job.


I've already shown you at least one example, here it is again. That you need a record would undermine the authority. There is no reference in the Supreme Court, it's new territory in legal vs lawful. Most likely this means it's unquestionable on how broad the authority is since the Constitution was written as a restraint and there are none.



Nothing will appease your kill or be killed mentality, but it obviously infringes on live and let live, and it's not a partisan issue.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> so none of hillary's emails were classified then


I hate to break the bad news but Hillary was never President.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I hate to break the bad news but Hillary was never President.


so what?....your telling us classified doesn't mean anything. Obama could declassify anything he wished at any time without documentation of any kind.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I hate to break the bad news but Hillary was never President.



Way to miss the point


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> so what?....your telling us classified doesn't mean anything. Obama could declassify anything he wished at any time without documentation of any kind.


Sure why not. Obamas word is at least as good as Trumps. So what did Obama say about it?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 19, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Way to miss the point


It's the old clone only OG that barely yields and dies if you look at it wrong.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

is there nothing this reprehensible, fucking proto-karen won't stoop to?
https://thehill.com/changing-america/respect/equality/3607955-marjorie-taylor-greene-introduces-bill-to-make-gender-affirming-care-for-transgender-youth-a-felony/


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> How can "they" declassify anything that was on his property or anything at all?
> 
> How much was ordered declassified and published I think really is the crux.
> 
> What does it mean when something is declassified, what domain would that now be in?


But there is a process to follow. When a document is declassified it goes for all the copies out there. It is not a case of there is only a "Trump" copy. 

Uh, no. The crux is that Trump was told to return them and did not. Fifteen boxes went back before when he said that was everything. Trump's lawyers even said everything went back. But Trump withheld some. He broke the law knowingly.

A declassified document is free for anyone to see, you and me. I had my secret classification when I did some military work. I was able to see stuff I can not see now.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> But there is a process to follow. When a document is declassified it goes for all the copies out there. It is not a case of there is only a "Trump" copy.
> 
> Uh, no. The crux is that Trump was told to return them and did not. Fifteen boxes went back before when he said that was everything. Trump's lawyers even said everything went back. But Trump withheld some. He broke the law knowingly.
> 
> A declassified document is free for anyone to see, you and me. I had my secret classification when I did some military work. I was able to see stuff I can not see now.


If I'm getting Trumps story right, he returned all the documents, he was cooperating and all the DOJ needed to do was just ask for documents that he didn't have and he would have cooperated, then the DOJ arrived with a search warrant they didn't need then planted 20 boxes of evidence that he then declassified. And now he's willing to do anything they ask to turn down the heat but won't admit he did anything wrong.

makes sense.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I've already shown you at least one example, here it is again. That you need a record would undermine the authority. There is no reference in the Supreme Court, it's new territory in legal vs lawful. Most likely this means it's unquestionable on how broad the authority is since the Constitution was written as a restraint and there are none.
> 
> View attachment 5184021
> 
> Nothing will appease your kill or be killed mentality, but it obviously infringes on live and let live, and it's not a partisan issue.


Oh look one thing that Trump declassified at the last minute to try to trick his cult into thinking it is some kind of policital gain must mean that there everything that Trump smuggled out of the government were legit. And that the months that the DoJ was telling a private citizen in possession of these documents at a golf resort to give them back, who then didn't (even though his lawyer said that they turned everything over), is totally nullified by a ss of that.

lol riiight.

And that ignores other laws that looks like Trump broke because of his Dear Leader approach to he prior life as president.

https://www.lawfareblog.com/does-it-matter-what-if-anything-trump-declassified


> Another complication for Trump is the fact that the presidentially driven classification system is not the only legal mechanism that guards sensitive government information. Congress has set up separate systems to protect certain types of sensitive information that are independent of the classification system and do not hinge on the president’s determinations in the same way. The Atomic Energy Act, for example, establishes procedures for classifying and declassifying “restricted data” relating to nuclear technology that do not involve the president and imposes criminal penalties on individuals who disclose it. Similarly, Congress has made it a crime to disclose the identities of covert agents, regardless of classification. If either type of information was included in the records at Mar-a-Lago—and recent reports suggest they may be—then Trump and his associates may well have violated these provisions in ways that Trump’s purported declassification cannot possibly remedy.


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2022)

*Hannity slams McConnell for comments on ‘candidate quality’ in Senate races*

Fox News host Sean Hannity went after Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) during his show Friday for comments the Senate minority leader made about the chances Republicans have to take control of the Senate in November.

McConnell said Thursday that he believes Republicans have a better chance of flipping the House than the Senate during the 2022 midterms, adding that “candidate quality has a lot to do with the outcome” in Senate races.

Hannity slammed the remarks, saying that the seasoned GOP leader was leaving party members “out to dry.”
“Democrats are painting Republican Senate candidates in upcoming elections and midterms as cruel and out of touch,” Hannity said. “Well, apparently Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell is content to leave them out to dry and fend for themselves. Listen to these comments, they’re very encouraging,” Hannity said facetiously before playing a clip of McConnell explaining his predictions.

“You don’t hear [Senate Majority Leader Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.)] complaining about candidate quality in Pennsylvania,” Hannity continued, referring to progressive candidate John Fetterman. “How about you get out there, Mitch, and fight for your team? What’s your agenda, Mitch, or would you rather just sit by and watch helplessly as Democrats lie to your face, pass another $500 billion green energy boondoggle?”

The Fox anchor suggested that McConnell may be pulling against Trump-backed candidates for personal reasons, as the former president has lashed out at McConnell since his 2020 loss and the Jan. 6 insurrection at the Capitol.
  
“His team as a leader needs to come to an end,” Hannity concluded.
The host’s comments come as recent polling shows Trump-backed GOP candidates Sen. Ron Johnson (R-Wis.), Blake Masters (R), Mehmet Oz (R) and Herschel Walker (R) either trailing or locked in tight races in key midterm elections in Wisconsin, Arizona, Pennsylvania and Georgia, respectively.








Hannity slams McConnell for comments on ‘candidate quality’ in Senate races


Fox News host Sean Hannity went after Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) during his show Friday for comments the Senate minority leader made about the chances Republicans have to take control of the…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2022)

*Fla. state House candidate banned from Twitter for suggesting violence against federal officials*
A candidate for running for a seat in Florida’s state House was banned on Twitter on Thursday after he advocated violence against the FBI and other federal agencies.

“Under my plan, all Floridians will have permission to shoot FBI, IRS, ATF and all other feds ON SIGHT!” tweeted Luis Miguel (R), who is running in the 20th district of the Florida House, according to Florida Politics. “Let freedom ring!”

Miguel told Florida Politics that he stands by the “plan” he proposed earlier in the week because the IRS has been “weaponized by dissident forces,” saying that his permanent suspension from Twitter “doesn’t affect (him) at all.”

The Hill has reached out to Miguel for comment on the suspension.

A spokesperson for Twitter told The Hill that the account @LuisMiguelUS is “permanently suspended for violating our hateful conduct policy.”

“You may not promote violence against or directly attack or threaten other people on the basis of race, ethnicity, national origin, caste, sexual orientation, gender, gender identity, religious affiliation, age, disability, or serious disease,” reads Twitter’s policy on hateful conduct.

The news comes after members of the GOP have slammed the FBI following the bureau’s search of former President Trump’s home in Palm Beach, Fla. The former president’s Mar-a-Lago estate was searched for classified documents that the Department of Justice suspected were taken following Trump’s loss in 2020.

In addition, Republicans have railed against the IRS after President Biden signed the Inflation Reduction Act (IRA) into law. The spending bill would provide $80 billion in funding to the agency over the next 10 years to help enforce provisions in the IRA. However, members of the GOP have claimed that the funding would be used to hire tens of thousands of agents and audits would increase for non-wealthy Americans.

Sen. Rick Scott (R-Fla.) went to far as to warn Americans not to apply for positions at the IRS since a Republican majority would immediately seek to reverse the funding increase.

Miguel’s Facebook and Instagram pages, where Florida Politics reports he also posted the controversial tweet, are also inaccessible.

The Hill has reached out to both social media companies for comment.

Miguel is running against incumbent Rep. Bobby Payne (R) on Tuesday, according to The St. Augustine Record, in a northern district of the Florida House. Payne currently represents district 19 but is running to represent district 20 after redistricting in the state.

One of them will head to the general election on Nov. 8 to face a Democratic opponent.








Fla. state House candidate banned from Twitter for suggesting violence against federal officials


A candidate running for a seat in Florida’s state House was banned on Twitter on Thursday after he advocated violence against the FBI and other federal agencies. “Under my plan, all Floridian…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Hannity slams McConnell for comments on ‘candidate quality’ in Senate races*
> 
> Fox News host Sean Hannity went after Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) during his show Friday for comments the Senate minority leader made about the chances Republicans have to take control of the Senate in November.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Hannity slams McConnell for comments on ‘candidate quality’ in Senate races*
> 
> Fox News host Sean Hannity went after Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) during his show Friday for comments the Senate minority leader made about the chances Republicans have to take control of the Senate in November.
> 
> ...


Great, a civil war inside the GOP is just what the democrats need and Trump going down screaming in the middle of an election campaign should do it. Even foxnews is divided between the news section and the opinion section giving different narratives, cause the news people have to follow the facts somewhat. The base pretty much ignores the news part of foxnews, or so many of them say and tune in for the evening opinion brainwashers where facts don't matter much. Fox is trying to have it's cake and eat it too, position DeSantis and pander to Trump's base at the same time. As soon as Donald is indicted or after his trial the attitude will shift, depending on how much Donald is muzzled. However both the republicans and foxnews changing horses in midstream will be a problem. Donald could blow up legally at any time now with the top secret documents hanging over his head and might be indicted in Georgia along with a few others.

They are living in fear of Donald's base and can't afford to lose any support in the coming midterms. The senate can't be gerrymandered and a simple majority can win it, the house needs a 5 or 10 point advantage for the democrats to win there. However there is a little less than 90 days to the election, Donald troubles are deepening, the republicans are dropping in the polls and women are mobilizing over abortion, how effectively remains to be seen. Meanwhile Joe's approval rating is rising, the democrats got something through, the economy is doing well, unemployment is at historic lows, inflation is coming down and Joe is winning on the foreign affairs front. Still, many white Americans want something else, facts don't matter and neither does success or failure, or winning and losing for that matter.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Hannity slams McConnell for comments on ‘candidate quality’ in Senate races*
> 
> Fox News host Sean Hannity went after Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) during his show Friday for comments the Senate minority leader made about the chances Republicans have to take control of the Senate in November.
> 
> ...


it's always entertaining watching your enemies kill and eat each other...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2022)

people who can come up with this kind of "logic" are frightening...what else can they justify to themselves? that it's ok for women to be raped, it's just another way to make new republican religious zealots?...
people like this should never be allowed to have any kind of power over anyone else's life
https://www.newsweek.com/tudor-dixon-abortion-michigan-supreme-court-1735380?utm_source=spotim&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation&spot_im_redirect_source=pitc


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's always entertaining watching your enemies kill and eat each other...


Scorpions fighting in a bottle.

Foxnews is as split as the GOP and like Mitch, they are trying to have their cake and eat it too. If you get rid of Donald too soon, it will give Mitch enough time to put lipstick on the pig before the election. You want Mitch wresting with the pig in the mud going into election day!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> people who can come up with this kind of "logic" are frightening...what else can they justify to themselves? that it's ok for women to be raped, it's just another way to make new republican religious zealots?...
> people like this should never be allowed to have any kind of power over anyone else's life
> https://www.newsweek.com/tudor-dixon-abortion-michigan-supreme-court-1735380?utm_source=spotim&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation&spot_im_redirect_source=pitc


It will kill them in the general, especially if women are mobilized by the democrats over abortion.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> But there is a process to follow. When a document is declassified it goes for all the copies out there. It is not a case of there is only a "Trump" copy.
> 
> Uh, no. The crux is that Trump was told to return them and did not. Fifteen boxes went back before when he said that was everything. Trump's lawyers even said everything went back. But Trump withheld some. He broke the law knowingly.
> 
> A declassified document is free for anyone to see, you and me. I had my secret classification when I did some military work. I was able to see stuff I can not see now.


There is no process for the one whos authority is above process. The processes are a courteous formality and not binding. The only real case we have is Navy v Egan which affirms that the president has ultimate authority to control access to national security information given Article II language as commander in chief. After all, President is the one who gives security clearance.

The crux is that he was told to return and did not? How are we to know? I admit I can only speculate given data I have, can you not honestly say the same?

If some of what was taken, along with passports and documents protected by attorney client privileges were in fact declassified by written Presidential Memorandum then seizure was unlawful. That they were not published is unlawful.

It lends very heavily towards unlawful search and seizure actually which should concern us all regardless of which team we prefer.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Oh look one thing that Trump declassified at the last minute to try to trick his cult into thinking it is some kind of policital gain must mean that there everything that Trump smuggled out of the government were legit. And that the months that the DoJ was telling a private citizen in possession of these documents at a golf resort to give them back, who then didn't (even though his lawyer said that they turned everything over), is totally nullified by a ss of that.
> 
> lol riiight.
> 
> ...


Crimson Rhino is a helluva drug.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2022)

New York Post


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Oh look one thing that Trump declassified


Can you provide a link to this declassified information in the Congressional Record please?


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> There is no process for the one whos authority is above process. The processes are a courteous formality and not binding. The only real case we have is Navy v Egan which affirms that the president has ultimate authority to control access to national security information given Article II language as commander in chief. After all, President is the one who gives security clearance.
> 
> *The crux is that he was told to return and did not? How are we to know?* I admit I can only speculate given data I have, can you not honestly say the same?
> 
> ...


His lawyers said he had returned everything. If the stuff in the boxes along with the classified material was not government material it will be returned. The FBI do not go through every page at Trump's property, they will do that at their air conditioned office.

*Trump lawyer in June said classified material had been returned, New York Times reports*
A lawyer for former U.S. President Donald Trump signed a statement in June that said all classified material held in boxes at Trump's Mar-a-Lago residence had been returned to the government, the New York Times reported on Saturday.

The statement was signed after Jay Bratt, a top national security official in the U.S. Department of Justice, visited Trump's South Florida beach club on June 3, the New York Times reported. Bratt met with two Trump lawyers to discuss the handling of classified information during the visit, the newspaper said.

FBI agents searched Mar-a-Lago this week and removed 11 sets of classified documents including some marked as top secret, according to the Justice Department. 

The existence of the Trump attorney statement suggests that Trump and his team may not have fully disclosed information about classified documents in the former president's residence, the Times reported.








Trump lawyer in June said classified material had been returned, New York Times reports


A lawyer for former U.S. President Donald Trump signed a statement in June that said all classified material held in boxes at Trump's Mar-a-Lago residence had been returned to the government, the New York Times reported on Saturday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Can you provide a link to this declassified information in the Congressional Record please?


A record of stuff declassified? Why would anyone bother with something like that? 

You still have not commented on my earlier comment about why are Trump's people not being investigated by the GOP for failing to declassify the documents.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> A record of stuff declassified? Why would anyone bother with something like that?
> 
> You still have not commented on my earlier comment about why are Trump's people not being investigated by the GOP for failing to declassify the documents.


Because the declassification order was for the AG to implement the readactions and for the intelligence agency to publish the material against FBI objections.


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Because the declassification order was for the AG to implement the readactions and for the intelligence agency to publish the material against FBI objections.


Please give links. I always do.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> Please give links. I always do.







__





Memorandum on Declassification of Certain Materials Related to the FBI’s Crossfire Hurricane Investigation – The White House







trumpwhitehouse.archives.gov


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. And this memorandum covers the material taken?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> Thank you. And this memorandum covers the material taken?


That's the part I admitted is speculation. That this is not published and the objecting agency also seized documents is highly suspect given the claims that this is among the material taken and that the unit involved in the seizure is currently involved in a criminal probe involving these exact documents in the Memorandum.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> His lawyers said he had returned everything. If the stuff in the boxes along with the classified material was not government material it will be returned. The FBI do not go through every page at Trump's property, they will do that at their air conditioned office.
> 
> *Trump lawyer in June said classified material had been returned, New York Times reports*
> A lawyer for former U.S. President Donald Trump signed a statement in June that said all classified material held in boxes at Trump's Mar-a-Lago residence had been returned to the government, the New York Times reported on Saturday.
> ...


trump's lawyer lied?...  ...tell me it ain't so... 
the man is a fucking traitor, and anyone assisting him in any way at this point is guilty by association.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can't figure out if you're just stupid, if you're just trolling for fun, or if you really vehemently believe the magat infested bullshit that trump spews every time he opens his mouth?
in the end, i guess it doesn't matter. what ever it was that made you say such utterly stupid shit...you still said it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't figure out if you're just stupid, if you're just trolling for fun, or if you really vehemently believe the magat infested bullshit that trump spews every time he opens his mouth?
> in the end, i guess it doesn't matter. what ever it was that made you say such utterly stupid shit...you still said it.


PassivianAggressionian


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> PassivianAggressionian


sounds like a race from M.I.B....


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Crimson Rhino is a helluva drug.
> View attachment 5184358


This the indictment that got laughed out of court? There is no actual link to what it is, I can also type some stupid shit up and post it like a good cuck. 



For the idiots that still think that there is nothing to the Russian military involvement with the Trump campapign.

Trump's campaign manager *ADMITTED *to feeding the Russian military campaign data and strategies on helping Trump win in the 2016 election. The same one that Trump later pardoned!

How fucking stupid/sad do you have to be to continue to try to pretend like there is no reason that our nation's interest were very much at risk by not investigating Trump's traitorous ass? And the investigation was kicked off by another Trump campaign minion Papadopoulous spouting off about how they had Russian help while drunk in a bar. 



ActionianJacksonian said:


> Can you provide a link to this declassified information in the Congressional Record please?


Your the one that provided the link dumbass.

Trump is also no longer president, he doesnt have shit to say about any classification anymore, and was still trying to pretend like he did down in a golf course with box full of information that, as a private citizen, Trump had no right to keep. 




ActionianJacksonian said:


> Because the declassification order was for the AG to implement the readactions and for the intelligence agency to publish the material against FBI objections.


lmao, who was AG January 19 2021?

lol cuck.

Trump didnt have one after Barr quit because Trump was going full fascist dictator after he lost the election and all his bullshit attempts to overturn his loss.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> This the indictment that got laughed out of court? There is no actual link to what it is, I can also type some stupid shit up and post it like a good cuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Konstantin Kilimnik is not a member of the military.

Listen, don't go through with your vaginoplasty because you will never be a real woman to anyone, least of all yourself.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Konstantin Kilimnik is not a member of the military.
> 
> Listen, don't go through with your vaginoplasty because you will never be a real woman to anyone, least of all yourself.


Putin's minions not giving him the information they got from Trump's campaign manager is what you are going to try to push?

You are a moron. It must really suck to have to be around you if you expect people to play dumb to feed your ego.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't figure out if you're just stupid, if you're just trolling for fun, or if you really vehemently believe the magat infested bullshit that trump spews every time he opens his mouth?
> in the end, i guess it doesn't matter. what ever it was that made you say such utterly stupid shit...you still said it.


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> That's the part I admitted is speculation. That this is not published and the objecting agency also seized documents is highly suspect given the claims that this is among the material taken and that the unit involved in the seizure is currently involved in a criminal probe involving these exact documents in the Memorandum.


As I said before, I had my Secret designation. I had access to some military documents in order to do my job. The documents were labelled Secret, documents labelled Secret that were declassified have markings similar to the following.





__





Loading…






www.cia.gov





This is a fun one. "Sanitized Copy Approved For Release" in 2009. About the Russians deciding which Western vacuum tubes they want to copy.





__





Loading…






ia600805.us.archive.org





If Trump declassifies a document it has to be written down somewhere that it is declassified and people have to go through the process of unclassifying something.

*Declassification *





__





Federal Register :: Request Access






www.ecfr.gov





More fun.

What Did Trump Declassify?

For better or worse, Trump’s account of his declassification authority while president isn’t entirely off base. The classification system that protects most government secrets is, in fact, a product of executive order and thus can be amended by the president. *The most recent such order*, Executive Order 13526, spells out detailed criteria and procedures for both classification and declassification and doesn’t give the president any direct role in the latter. Nonetheless, other presidents have directed declassification on occasion, as President Biden recently did for certain information relating to the Sept. 11 attacks. A president can also amend the rules and procedures governing declassification as he sees fit. There is thus little reason to doubt that, if Trump had wanted to declassify the documents recovered from Mar-a-Lago while he was president, he almost certainly could have done so.

The more difficult question is whether Trump actually took such a step. There are well-established procedures in place for declassification, none of which Trump appears to have pursued. Nor did Trump take any administrative steps to change or install exceptions to these rules. He also failed to issue any memorandum or executive order directing declassification, as he did in other cases through the very end of his presidency. Indeed, at present, Trump does not appear to have memorialized whatever declassification decision he may have made in any meaningful outside way. His own former national security adviser, John Bolton, has stated, “I was never briefed on any such order, procedure, policy when I came in [or after],” and has described Trump’s assertion that he had a standing order to declassify documents as “almost certainly a lie.”

The closest that Trump and his supporters have come to tying the documents at Mar-a-Lago to an official declassification decision has been to link them to a memorandum declassifying various documents related to the Russiagate scandal that Trump issued on Jan. 19, 2021, just before he left office. But that directive is quite explicit that it applies only to materials within a single “binder of materials” that had been provided to the White House as part of the FBI’s Crossfire Hurricane investigation—not the multiple boxes of classified information removed from Mar-a-Lago, which reportedly cover a much broader range of topics. Former Trump adviser Kash Patel has also argued that Trump pursued a wave of declassifications related to various conspiracy theories in the closing days of his presidency and suggested that these may include the various records held at Mar-a-Lago. But there is no more evidence of these orders than the standing order Trump described in his statement.

The absence of any contemporaneous evidence of a declassification decision is a problem for Trump, whether he and his supporters acknowledge it or not. Trump’s failure to communicate any declassification decision to the rest of the federal government means that it still considers the documents in question to be classified—a fact that it seems to have communicated clearly to Trump and his associates during the months-long negotiations over the return of the documents that preceded the FBI’s search. If the question of classification were ever to become an issue at trial, Trump and his associates would be hard-pressed to rebut the incumbent president’s position without some evidence that Trump took steps to meaningfully declassify the records while president. Even if Trump can show that he gave some characteristic informal or verbal instruction regarding declassification, his own White House has previously disclaimed the idea that such utterances were intended to direct declassification if not followed up on through more conventional procedures, bringing their effect into serious doubt. 









Does It Matter What (If Anything) Trump Declassified?


No, not really.




www.lawfareblog.com





So, if a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, did it make a sound? Seems that a paper train is needed in the declassification process. Unless Trump conjures one up he may have trouble with the law.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> As I said before, I had my Secret designation. I had access to some military documents in order to do my job. The documents were labelled Secret, documents labelled Secret that were declassified have markings similar to the following.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, CFR describes a _process_ that's used by burecrats upon sole Executive directive authority. The process then cannot undermine the authority as it plainly, obviously has. Simply ignoring the Lawful order and refusing to go through the process is effectively a usurpation of veto.

A good example given the forum we are in is the CFRs Title 21 which schedules Marijuana as having no medicinal value and thus, illegal. But it is not then unlawful for Legislatures to decide otherwise because it is their authority to make law in the form of Statutes for members of society.

Of course in my Utopia, the Constitution makes cannabis perfectly Lawful by its precedent on Alcohol, which was perfectly Lawful until specifically made Unlawful by ammendment.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Putin's minions not giving him the information they got from Trump's campaign manager is what you are going to try to push?
> 
> You are a moron. It must really suck to have to be around you if you expect people to play dumb to feed your ego.


Lie more and cry more, I don't care. During your transition, we might lie too and tell you how brave and noble it is to be yourself in the best place on earth to do that because we love virtue signaling to each other.

Just know that this is at you're expense because when you're not around we acknowledge that:

You will never be a real woman, just a man trying to appropriate womanhood.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560084201260650497


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Right, CFR describes a _process_ that's used by burecrats upon sole Executive directive authority. The process then cannot undermine the authority as it plainly, obviously has. Simply ignoring the Lawful order and refusing to go through the process is effectively a usurpation of veto.
> 
> A good example given the forum we are in is the CFRs Title 21 which schedules Marijuana as having no medicinal value and thus, illegal. But it is not then unlawful for Legislatures to decide otherwise because it is their authority to make law in the form of Statutes for members of society.
> 
> Of course in my Utopia, the Constitution makes cannabis perfectly Lawful by its precedent on Alcohol, which was perfectly Lawful until specifically made Unlawful by ammendment.


So you are saying Trump's administration undermined his orders?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Lie more and cry more, I don't care. During your transition, we might lie too and tell you how brave and noble it is to be yourself in the best place on earth to do that because we love virtue signaling to each other.
> 
> Just know that this is at you're expense because when you're not around we acknowledge that:
> 
> ...


Wow that might actually hurt my feelings if I was someone who snowflakes about being reminded how the Proud Boy' blow one another in their mom's basement after their little hate rallies.

Anyways, keep on trolling to try to move past the fact that Trump pardoned someone who he hired (for free) to run his campaign that was smuggling data on American citizens to Putin's minions to help them attack our elections in 2016.


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Lie more and cry more, I don't care. During your transition, we might lie too and tell you how brave and noble it is to be yourself in the best place on earth to do that because we love virtue signaling to each other.
> 
> Just know that this is at you're expense because when you're not around we acknowledge that:
> 
> ...


"If an election for US Congress were being held today, who would you vote for in the district where you live?"

42.6% Democrat, 38.7% Republican.





__





Congressional ballot voting intention


If an election for US Congress were being held today, who would you vote for in the district where you live?




today.yougov.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> "If an election for US Congress were being held today, who would you vote for in the district where you live?"
> 
> 42.6% Democrat, 38.7% Republican.
> 
> ...


Bummer. I was hoping I could look my district up.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> So you are saying Trump's administration undermined his orders?


Do you consider CIA administration? I do not have high hopes for the affidavit(s) for the warrant. Do you? It seems giving doj carte blanche on redaction is a way to stall unsealing for quite some time by way of _process._

I find it quite curious Trumps team were not in motion to unseal also.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Do you consider CIA administration? I do not have high hopes for the affidavit(s) for the warrant. Do you? It seems giving doj carte blanche on redaction is a way to stall unsealing for quite some time by way of _process._
> 
> I find it quite curious Trumps team were not in motion to unseal also.


Yeah I mean why wouldnt they want to tell Trump exactly who and how they building a case against him and his criminal enterprise?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah I mean why wouldnt they want to tell Trump exactly who and how they building a case against him and his criminal enterprise?


I'm glad you're out in the open in condoning warrants so broad and vague that they cover anything and everything on a property and the entire property.

I'm sure you would be all for this very un-American scope of warrant should it come to your home.

Inb4 I'm not trump.org so I'm good


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I'm glad you're out in the open in condoning warrants so broad and vague that they cover anything and everything on a property and the entire property.
> 
> I'm sure you would be all for this very un-American scope of warrant should it come to your home.
> 
> Inb4 I'm not trump.org so I'm good


Yeah no worries, I wont be smuggling documents that dont belong to me out of the White House anytime soon. Especially not after selling out to foreign adversaries to cheat in a election.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2022)

and just think that Kamala Harris gets to decide who's president in 2024....just like Mike Pence.


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2022)

*Trump endorses Gaetz ahead of Florida primary*

Former President Trump said on Saturday he would be endorsing Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) ahead of Florida’s primary next Tuesday.
“@RepMattGaetz is a relentless Fighter for the incredible people of Florida’s 1st Congressional District!” Trump said on his Truth Social.

“Matt is a Champion of our MAGA Agenda, who tirelessly works to Drain the Swamp, Secure the Border, Support our Brave Veterans and Law Enforcement, Defend the Second Amendment, Stand Up to the Woke Mob, and Fight the Never-Ending Witch Hunts from the Radical Left that are destroying our Country!”
Trump’s endorsement of Gaetz was among a few he announced on Saturday, which also included Reps. Neal Dunn (R-Fla.), John Rutherford (R-Fla.) and Scott Franklin (R-Fla.). 

Gaetz, who is running for reelection in the state’s 1st Congressional District, has two GOP primary challengers: retired military officer Greg Merk and former FedEx executive Mark Lombardo. 

Merk previously ran against Gaetz in the GOP primary in 2020, but overwhelmingly lost to Gaetz, who is a member of the House Freedom Caucus. Gaetz received more than 80 percent of the vote. 

Considered a key ally to Trump, Gaetz has been embroiled in an investigation regarding possible sexual relations with a minor and paying for her travel, though Gaetz has denied having done such a thing. The Justice Department is conducting the inquiry.








Trump endorses Gaetz ahead of Florida primary


Correction: This story has been updated to reflect that Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) is not a member of the House Freedom Caucus, according to his office. Former President Trump said on Saturday he wou…




thehill.com





Does that mean he got his pardon from Trump?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump endorses Gaetz ahead of Florida primary*
> 
> Former President Trump said on Saturday he would be endorsing Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) ahead of Florida’s primary next Tuesday.
> “@RepMattGaetz is a relentless Fighter for the incredible people of Florida’s 1st Congressional District!” Trump said on his Truth Social.
> ...


This could be a gift.


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Do you consider CIA administration? I do not have high hopes for the affidavit(s) for the warrant. Do you? It seems giving doj carte blanche on redaction is a way to stall unsealing for quite some time by way of _process._
> 
> I find it quite curious Trumps team were not in motion to unseal also.


No, CIA is a department that is administered by a top dog that the president suggested and the senators agree on. But on a whole they are their own entity. I agree with information withheld in an ongoing investigation if the information can damage the investigation. But back to my question. If Trump did a lot of unclassifying documents do you not think there were people around him that were suppose to see that the documents got unclassified? Should there not be a call for their heads if they did not do Trump's bidding. Obviously a paper trail should lead to the point where the declassifying of documents hit a brick wall. It should be easy to follow once the Trump team gives a list of the declassified documents that Trump released.


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2022)

*Giuliani associate wrote letter asking Trump to give him ‘general pardon’: book*
Maria Ryan, an associate to Rudy Giuliani, requested that he receive the Presidential Medal of Freedom and a “general pardon” in the wake of the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot in a letter addressed to the former president, according to a forthcoming book, The New York Times reported.

In “Giuliani: The Rise and Tragic Fall of America’s Mayor,” the author Andrew Kirtzman, who reported on the former Trump attorney for three decades as a journalist, says that Ryan wrote a letter to Trump on Jan. 10, 2021, asking for Giuliani to be paid for his services, to be given a pardon and to be awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom before Trump left office, according to the Times, which obtained a copy of the book.

“Mr. Giuliani rarely asks for anything for himself. He is praying you present him with this on Friday, January 15 or Monday the 19,” Ryan reportedly said in her letter to Trump in reference to the presidential honor.

Ryan separately sent a bill to then-White House chief of staff Mark Meadows requesting that Giuliani be paid $2.5 million for his services in addition to $45,000 for herself for “working in the campaign pursuing truth and justice for the president,” the book reported, quoting her description of her job, according to the Times.

Trump never received the letter, however, because a close adviser to Giuliani, Bernard Kerik, was shocked by Ryan’s asks and stopped the letter from getting to the president, the book reported.

A request for comment from the Times was not returned by Ryan. 








Giuliani associate wrote letter asking Trump to give him ‘general pardon’: book


“Mr. Giuliani rarely asks for anything for himself. He is praying you present him with this on Friday, January 15 or Monday the 19,” Ryan reportedly said in her letter to Trump in reference to the …




thehill.com





The laughs keep on coming.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> No, CIA is a department that is administered by a top dog that the president suggested and the senators agree on. But on a whole they are their own entity. I agree with information withheld in an ongoing investigation if the information can damage the investigation. But back to my question. If Trump did a lot of unclassifying documents do you not think there were people around him that were suppose to see that the documents got unclassified? Should there not be a call for their heads if they did not do Trump's bidding. Obviously a paper trail should lead to the point where the declassifying of documents hit a brick wall. It should be easy to follow once the Trump team gives a list of the declassified documents that Trump released.


Sorry, I thought I'd answered that pretty thoroughly. The Constitution and Navy v Egan state that the President is the sole authority on what is classified. That someone did or did not carry out publishing is procedural and related but has no impact on status. I'm actually fairly sure that anything in the White House must be declassified to reside there.

All I can really hope for is that the coming indictment of Trump would generate case Law that affirms transparency at the Presidents discretion.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah no worries, I wont be smuggling documents that dont belong to me out of the White House anytime soon. Especially not after selling out to foreign adversaries to cheat in a election.


LOL


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> No, CIA is a department that is administered by a top dog that the president suggested and the senators agree on. But on a whole they are their own entity. I agree with information withheld in an ongoing investigation if the information can damage the investigation. But back to my question. If Trump did a lot of unclassifying documents do you not think there were people around him that were suppose to see that the documents got unclassified? Should there not be a call for their heads if they did not do Trump's bidding. Obviously a paper trail should lead to the point where the declassifying of documents hit a brick wall. It should be easy to follow once the Trump team gives a list of the declassified documents that Trump released.


But how would Trump then use all those state secrets for payoffs and political gains if anyone but him had access to them?



ActionianJacksonian said:


> Sorry, I thought I'd answered that pretty thoroughly. The Constitution and Navy v Egan state that the President is the sole authority on what is classified. That someone did or did not carry out publishing is procedural and related but has no impact on status. I'm actually fairly sure that anything in the White House must be declassified to reside there.
> 
> All I can really hope for is that the coming indictment of Trump would generate case Law that affirms transparency at the Presidents discretion.


Why do you keep lying about this? It is really wierd how hard you are trying to sell Trump's false narrative.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> But how would Trump then use all those state secrets for payoffs and political gains if anyone but him had access to them?
> 
> 
> Why do you keep lying about this? It is really wierd how hard you are trying to sell Trump's false narrative.


He tried to sell himself as an independent totalibertarian. 
But his loyalties showed earlier.
You are trying to argue with someone whose honesty ethic closely matches that of the ochre ogre.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> He tried to sell himself as an independent totalibertarian.
> But his loyalties showed earlier.
> You are trying to argue with someone whose honesty ethic closely matches that of the ochre ogre.


Im not trying to argue or rationalize with the troll. Just more point out the lies that they keep spewing. They cant break charatcer and be a real person, which is a bummer. It really must suck to have to work aso hard to push the lies of these anti-American douchebags in the Republican party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2022)

*Ex-FBI official criticizes GOP ‘fealty’ to Trump*
44,244 views Aug 20, 2022 Former top FBI counterintelligence official Peter Strzok discusses the GOP response to the FBI search of former President Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago residence.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Im not trying to argue or rationalize with the troll. Just more point out the lies that they keep spewing. They cant break charatcer and be a real person, which is a bummer. It really must suck to have to work aso hard to push the lies of these anti-American douchebags in the Republican party.


If nothing else, he confirms with every contortion he posts
that his so-called libertarian credo reduces to being a champion not only of fascists, but of fascist doctrine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump endorses Gaetz ahead of Florida primary*
> 
> Former President Trump said on Saturday he would be endorsing Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) ahead of Florida’s primary next Tuesday.
> “@RepMattGaetz is a relentless Fighter for the incredible people of Florida’s 1st Congressional District!” Trump said on his Truth Social.
> ...


you know, turkeywattle mcconnel was just talking about the quality of republican candidates not being up to par, and they turn around and run this sleazebag piece of shit...it makes me think that the older generation of republicans may just be giving up...they have more than enough to live in comfort for the rest of their lives, what the fuck do they care what the freedump train morons do anymore?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> But how would Trump then use all those state secrets for payoffs and political gains if anyone but him had access to them?
> 
> 
> Why do you keep lying about this? It is really wierd how hard you are trying to sell Trump's false narrative.


It's just a penis turned inside out. There are still hair follicles inside. For this and many other reasons, you will never be a real woman.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If nothing else, he confirms with every contortion he posts
> that his so-called libertarian credo reduces to being a champion not only of fascists, but of fascist doctrine.


Fascism is unequal application of the law. For example when Bill Clinton kept audio tapes in his sock drawer.

_Judicial Watch v. National Archives and Records Administration_

Conclusion?:
There was no provision in the Presidential Records Act to force the National Archives to seize records from a former president.
The DOJ successfully argued this and its never been appealed.

Some neat highlights from U.S. District Judge Amy Berman Jackson in Washington D.C.,

"Under the statutory scheme established by the PRA, the decision to segregate personal materials from Presidential records is made by the President, during the President's term and in his sole discretion,"

"Since the President is completely entrusted with the management and even the disposal of Presidential records during his time in office, it would be difficult for this Court to conclude that Congress intended that he would have less authority to do what he pleases with what he considers to be his personal records,"

"Because the audiotapes are not physically in the government's possession, *defendant* submits that it would be required to seize them directly from President Clinton in order to assume custody and control over them," Jackson noted. "*Defendant* considers this to be an 'extraordinary request' that is unfounded, contrary to the PRA's express terms, and contrary to traditional principles of administrative law. The Court agrees."

And who was this Defendant? The Department of Justice.

Jackson also concluded that a decision to challenge a president's decision lies solely with the National Archives and can't be reviewed by a court. If the Archives wants to challenge a decision, that agency and the attorney general can initiate an enforcement mechanism under the law, but it is a civil procedure and has no criminal penalty, she noted.

Inb4 strawman, your intentions, Big Lie, links and sources.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2022)

*Velshi: Your Power, As A Citizen, Scares The Far-Right. Your Vote Threatens Them.*
64,991 views Aug 20, 2022 American Democracy has been on a steady decline. For years, we’ve been trying to make sense of it. How can one party seem to be so opposed to the single principle on which this nation was built. Here’s one school of thought: maybe it’s not that the far-right wants to tear democracy down. Maybe, they never believed in its existence in the first place. For decades, there’s been a misguided philosophy that America is not a democracy, but rather, a Republic. Here’s why that argument is disingenuous.


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Literally noone watched or cares about the J6 hearings except you and 30 other people. Even Democrats don't give a crap. Only the Leftists such as yourself do and you are a tiny, tiny minority. . . . . . . . .


100% true. Almost no one watched it. Other than the 17.7M who did.









About 18 Million People Tuned In to Finale of Jan. 6 Hearings


Nearly 18 million people watched the final Congressional hearing into the Jan. 6. attack on the US Capitol, according to Nielsen data.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess...i just see her as a complication at this point, some one to spoil for the democrats, taking independent votes that would have otherwise gone to the democratic candidate. i welcome any damage she can do to the republicans, but fear her potential to harm the democrats, even unintentionally


She won't make it to the general. All her money will be spent on trumpf and his ilk. She started a PAC and is going after MAGA folks.


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> How would you infer that? No statute or regulation can usurp the Presidents right to declassify anything they wish, at any time, for any reason no matter what clearance is needed to view it. President does not need to check with any executive agency to exercise this.
> 
> How can anything that is declassified and entered into public record be "stolen"? The fact they were not entered into public record for you and I to read is, in fact a crime.


The laws do not require that it be secret to be mishandled. It is for any defense related files. Funny thing is trumpf himself increased the crime to a felony.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

injinji said:


> About 18 Million People Tuned In to Finale of Jan. 6 Hearings
> 
> 
> Nearly 18 million people watched the final Congressional hearing into the Jan. 6. attack on the US Capitol, according to Nielsen data.
> ...





injinji said:


> The laws do not require that it be secret to be mishandled. It is for any defense related files. Funny thing is trumpf himself increased the crime to a felony.


Just get caught up. I did robots and this.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Velshi: Your Power, As A Citizen, Scares The Far-Right. Your Vote Threatens Them.*
> 64,991 views Aug 20, 2022 American Democracy has been on a steady decline. For years, we’ve been trying to make sense of it. How can one party seem to be so opposed to the single principle on which this nation was built. Here’s one school of thought: maybe it’s not that the far-right wants to tear democracy down. Maybe, they never believed in its existence in the first place. For decades, there’s been a misguided philosophy that America is not a democracy, but rather, a Republic. Here’s why that argument is disingenuous.


I did not know that republic had become a dog whistle. Central Europe is choc-a-bloc with federal republics. While there are separatist movements, the libertarian delusion seems not to be a problem.

States’ rights have become the fighting word between unionists and the small-government proponents. Behind them is the still-living constellation of grievances that took us to and through civil war.

I have no idea how to fight this problem except at the retail level. The GOP has hardened into a libertarian faction, which is authoritarianism concealed in the bloody pelt of “we the people”. 

So at the retail level, we need to cut off the protofascists from dogcatcher on up. I’m starting to pay attention to the small-time local contests. They are the farm team from which my kids will vote for Senators, governors, and the President.


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> There is no process for the one whos authority is above process. The processes are a courteous formality and not binding. The only real case we have is Navy v Egan which affirms that the president has ultimate authority to control access to national security information given Article II language as commander in chief. After all, President is the one who gives security clearance.
> 
> The crux is that he was told to return and did not? How are we to know? I admit I can only speculate given data I have, can you not honestly say the same?
> 
> ...


Again it does not matter what the classification of the documents are. If it is national security, anyone who mishandles it is breaking the law. Full stop. And the files do not belong to the person who holds the office, they belong to the office. So trumpf can not take any of the files. They do not belong to him.

Saying shit over and over does not make it so.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

Democrats have determined that the root word of Republican is a dog whistle. Can't make this shit up.

Article IV Section 4
The United States shall guarantee to every State in this Union a Republican Form of Government, and shall protect each of them against Invasion; and on Application of the Legislature, or of the Executive (when the Legislature cannot be convened) against domestic Violence. 

Big shocker there.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Democrats have determined that the root word of Republican is a dog whistle. Can't make this shit up.
> 
> Article IV Section 4
> The United States shall guarantee to every State in this Union a Republican Form of Government, and shall protect each of them against Invasion; and on Application of the Legislature, or of the Executive (when the Legislature cannot be convened) against domestic Violence.
> ...


look at how the freedomers misuse the word freedom. They give the same mistreatment to republic. They took it whole from the Birchers, a notionally libertarian organization but actually a provisional arm of the theocrats, the ones Gan calls “Christian Nationalists”. 

Your hyperfocus on technicalities betrays your inability to effectively contradict democrats smart enough not to take the libertarian bait.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> look at how the freedomers misuse the word freedom. They give the same mistreatment to republic. They took it whole from the Birchers, a notionally libertarian organization but actually a provisional arm of the theocrats, the ones Gan calls “Christian Nationalists”.
> 
> Your hyperfocus on technicalities betrays your inability to effectively contradict democrats smart enough not to take the libertarian bait.


Then change the Document instead of cowering behind incessant repetition of falsities in language until they magically become true in your collective imaginations only.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Then change the Document instead of cowering behind incessant repetition of falsities in language until they magically become true in imagination only.


No. Appeasing fundamentalists ends badly.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No. Appeasing fundamentalists ends badly.


Then you still have a soft spot for the text. Why not make it "alive" instead of being content with mere misinterpreted substitutes that are so broad reaching that the text might as well not exist? Atheists and the Religious could once agree and crafted the language to appease both, how is it now not the case?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Then you still have a soft spot for the text. Why not make it "alive" instead of being content with mere misinterpreted substitutes that are so broad reaching that the text might as well not exist? Atheists and the Religious could once agree and crafted the language to appease both, how is it now not the case?


It never was the case.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It never was.


I assume you mean alive.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I assume you mean alive.


Note disambiguation.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> It's just a penis turned inside out. There are still hair follicles inside. For this and many other reasons, you will never be a real woman.


Things triggered little INCEL's say when they are trying to deflect from them finding themselves aroused by other guys in bumble bee outfits?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It never was the case.


Fine, thorough deist fearful of organized religion but aware that a Creator was necessary as grantor to override man.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Things triggered little INCEL's say when they are trying to deflect from them finding themselves aroused by other guys in bumble bee outfits?


Men are utterly repulsed by you. Thousands of years of evolution have allowed men to sniff out frauds with incredible efficiency. Even "women" like yourself who “pass” look uncanny and unnatural to a man. Your bone structure is a dead giveaway. And even if you manage to get a drunk guy home with you, he’ll turn tail and bolt the second he gets a whiff of your diseased, infected axe wound.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Fine, thorough deist fearful of organized religion but aware that a Creator was necessary as grantor to override man.


no; and that is why the toxics fear science and reason. They cannot win that game.

You have just drawn the straight line from libertarianism through the Birchers, who evangelized it, to their theocrat masters.

The endpoint would be Saudi Arabia or Iran. As a beneficiary of a plural society, I wish for it to continue. Calling this nation Christian is dominionist claptrap.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> no; and that is why the toxics fear science and reason. They cannot win that game.
> 
> You have just drawn the straight line from libertarianism through the Birchers, who evangelized it, to their theocrat masters.
> 
> The endpoint would be Saudi Arabia or Iran. As a beneficiary of a plural society, I wish for it to continue. Calling this nation Christian is dominionist claptrap.


The toxics left it wide open. The diety can be anything you wish, mother earth, a ham sandwich or a bullet. And that's all it takes to claim right that no man may take, if you want to wax philosophical about it. If you want to go the science and reason route, simply being born will suffice.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> The toxics left it wide open. The diety can be anything you wish, mother earth, a ham sandwich or a bullet. And that's all it takes to claim right that no man may take, if you want to wax philosophical about it. If you want to go the science and reason route, simply being born will suffice.


being born will suffice for what?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Men are utterly repulsed by you. Thousands of years of evolution have allowed men to sniff out frauds with incredible efficiency. Even "women" like yourself who “pass” look uncanny and unnatural to a man. Your bone structure is a dead giveaway. And even if you manage to get a drunk guy home with you, he’ll turn tail and bolt the second he gets a whiff of your diseased, infected axe wound.


Is this how your little homophobic gang rips on you when they don't fall for the obvious lies you pretend are real?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560084201260650497


Yes, we know, there are a lot of stupid people out there. How does it feel being just another stupid sucker for the con?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I'm not trump.org so I'm good


You could be. You meet the intellectual requirements.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Thousands of years of evolution have allowed men to sniff out frauds with incredible efficiency.


The existence of trump’s “defence fund” says otherwise. 

So, how much have you donated to the defence fund? Are you a true patriot or just another pussy, all talk and no action?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> look at how the freedomers misuse the word freedom. They give the same mistreatment to republic. They took it whole from the Birchers, a notionally libertarian organization but actually a provisional arm of the theocrats, the ones Gan calls “Christian Nationalists”.
> 
> Your hyperfocus on technicalities betrays your inability to effectively contradict democrats smart enough not to take the libertarian bait.


who is Gan? all i know that to represent is "generative adverserial network" which is a machine learning exercise where two or more a.i.s fight each other...or the ancient god of Stephen King's mythology...? neither seems like they fit


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who is Gan? all i know that to represent is "generative adverserial network" which is a machine learning exercise where two or more a.i.s fight each other...or the ancient god of Stephen King's mythology...? neither seems like they fit


Gan Greene.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No. Appeasing fundamentalists ends badly.


really? like appeasing putin is ending badly? like how he tried to blow up a nuclear reactor in Ukraine that would have poisoned half of Europe, but we still can't touch him because NUKES....¿


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? like appeasing putin is ending badly? like how he tried to blow up a nuclear reactor in Ukraine that would have poisoned half of Europe, but we still can't touch him because NUKES....¿


I was referring to the infallible-bible crowd and their analog, strict constructionists. Both commit the bedrock error of fitting the data to the curve.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I was referring to the infallible-bible crowd and their analog, strict constructionists. Both commit the bedrock error of fitting the data to the curve.


 i know, i was just feeling a little frustrated about not being able to punch a bully in the nose...again


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> being born will suffice for what?


To be endowed with Rights from the DNA science God, is that not the Creator that determines everything from *my height to male pattern baldness?

Now hit the slopes.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Is this how your little homophobic gang rips on you when they don't fall for the obvious lies you pretend are real?


You will never be a real woman. You have no womb, you have no ovaries, you have no eggs. You are a homosexual man twisted by drugs and surgery into a crude mockery of nature’s perfection.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> To be endowed with Rights from the DNA science God, is that not the Creator that determines everything from your height to male pattern baldness?
> 
> Now hit the slopes.


Your quickness to insult betrays weakness.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Your quickness to insult betrays weakness.


Let me amend because it was not the intent. See edit.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Let me amend because it was not the intent. See edit.


Your post is unchanged from the quoted.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> You will never be a real woman. You have no womb, you have no ovaries, you have no eggs. You are a homosexual man twisted by drugs and surgery into a crude mockery of nature’s perfection.


Does it bother you that much to know you truly suck at selling right wing propaganda that you feel the need to make yourself look like a bigger ass than you otherwise would?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Does it bother you that much to know you truly suck at selling right wing propaganda that you feel the need to make yourself look like a bigger ass than you otherwise would?


All the “validation” you get is two-faced and half-hearted. Behind your back people mock you. Your parents are disgusted and ashamed of you, your “friends” laugh at your ghoulish appearance behind closed doors.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Your post is unchanged from the quoted.


It is less one character.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> It is less one character.


The insult and weakness remain. You failed to address the important bit.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The insult and weakness remain. You failed to address the important bit.


I did per your request and was promised you would perform, yet the failure in your performance is somehow mine. This is narcissism at its finest.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I did per your request and was promised you would perform, yet the failure in your performance is somehow mine. This is narcissism at its finest.


You do not even recognize the insult I mention. So you raise a straw man to conceal your ignorance.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> All the “validation” you get is two-faced and half-hearted. Behind your back people mock you. Your parents are disgusted and ashamed of you, your “friends” laugh at your ghoulish appearance behind closed doors.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> All the “validation” you get is two-faced and half-hearted. Behind your back people mock you. Your parents are disgusted and ashamed of you, your “friends” laugh at your ghoulish appearance behind closed doors.


since you went all John Candy...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> You will never be a real woman. You have no womb, you have no ovaries, you have no eggs. You are a homosexual man twisted by drugs and surgery into a crude mockery of nature’s perfection.


Now Just keep repeating that in the mirror.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2022)

Increasingly Donald and his henchmen have Georgia on their minds and of course the DOJ and J6 committee will be interested in the fall out and evidence too. Georgia could be the first stop for Donald and the trials there are on TV, so it should have the biggest impact on the general public. When they will indict him, will be before the election and what for, are the only questions. Another question might be if Garland will indict him for the secret documents before the election too.






*Here’s What You Need To Know About Georgia’s Election Investigation*
5,570 views Aug 21, 2022 Donald Trump has gone almost his whole life just out of reach of the long arm of the law. Now, the former President finds himself at the center of several criminal investigations. And while many may be familiar with most of them, one of those inquiries has faded into the background. It involves an array of figures from the former President, to his personal lawyers, one sitting Senator and a current Governor. And it centers around a plot to overturn a state’s presidential election results. Here’s what you need to know about Georgia’s grand jury investigation into the 2020 election.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


You will never be happy. You wrench out a fake smile every single morning and tell yourself it’s going to be ok, but deep inside you feel the depression creeping up like a weed, ready to crush you under the unbearable weight. Because you know you will never be a real woman.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 21, 2022)

*Fiscal irresponsibility...the hallmark of Republicans.*

National Republican Senatorial Committee funds declined to just $28.4 million by the end of June. 

A number of Republican strategists and consultants are growing increasingly dismayed about millions of dollars vanishing at the National Republican Senatorial Committee — just when the funds are needed most, The Washington Post reported Friday.

Cash at the national campaign fund is dwindling as candidates head into the final stretch of Senate races across the U.S.

“If they were a corporation, the CEO would be fired,” a national Republican consultant working on Senate races told the newspaper, referring to the committee.


“There needs to be an audit or investigation because we’re not gonna take the Senate now and this money has been squandered,” added the consultant, who spoke to the outlet on condition of anonymity. “It’s a rip-off.”

Florida Sen. Rick Scott, who chairs the NRSC, has been attacked by Republicans for featuring himself in ads and releasing a policy agenda that caused trouble for the GOP, *leading to quips that “NRSC” stands for “National Rick Scott Committee.”*

NRSC funds had reportedly reached $173 million this election cycle but were already down to $28.4 million by the end of June.

*The committee spent more than $12 million on American Express credit cardpayments with an unclear purpose, along with $13 million for consultants and $9 million on debt payments,* the Post said.

Now, a number of Republican candidates are struggling to raise money ahead of the general elections in November.

“It’s surprising and says a lot about the Republican brand that their candidates have struggled to raise money,” J.B. Poersch, the president of the Democratic-allied Senate Majority PAC, told the Post.

“With extreme candidates and extreme positions, maybe Republican donors are finding these candidates are out of step with where they are,” he said. “Maybe voters are feeling the same way.”


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Now Just keep repeating that in the mirror.....


Vote progressive with me in November so we can protect pregnant men from climate discrimination.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Vote progressive with me in November so we can protect pregnant men from climate discrimination.


pregnant men are already protected by this sh*tty supreme court, it's women who are getting the shaft...no pun intended


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You do not even recognize the insult I mention. So you raise a straw man to conceal your ignorance.


You literally made that up. You said if I answered you would continue the ski slopes so now here you are changing terms for "reasons and stuff". Shame on me for believing.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> pregnant men are already protected by this sh*tty supreme court, it's women who are getting the shaft...no pun intended


How so?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> You literally made that up. You said if I answered you would continue the ski slopes so now here you are changing terms for "reasons and stuff". Shame on me for believing.


Believe what you will; you always do.

But I assure you the insult remains. You don’t even recognize it.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> You will never be happy. You wrench out a fake smile every single morning and tell yourself it’s going to be ok, but deep inside you feel the depression creeping up like a weed, ready to crush you under the unbearable weight. Because you know you will never be a real woman.


Projection?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> How so?


a rapist can sue for parental rights in many of these red states thanks to the USSC, and women have 0 rights to an abortion.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Believe what you will; you always do.
> 
> But I assure you the insult remains. You don’t even recognize it.


Conflating ignorance and malevolence as you are certainly is not progress.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> a rapist can sue for parental rights in many of these red states thanks to the USSC, and women have 0 rights to an abortion.


So you want me out of your collective bedrooms and wombs, but I must stock your nightstand, right?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Conflating ignorance and malevolence as you are certainly is not progress.


again, believe what you will.

You remain ignorant of the actual offense you brought, which has nought to do with piffles such as male-pattern baldness.

I estimate the chances that you will muster the necessary humility to _ask_ as low.
It is like the classic monkey trap, restraining you by your own choice. I like elegantly spare solutions such as this one you so obligingly provided.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Projection?


You think so but you will never fully project womanhood, no matter what. When you realize this you will likely go to a very dark place.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Now Just keep repeating that in the mirror.....


i don't quite understand the desire to be something other than what you are, but i don't have a problem with people doing what they need to do to make themselves happy...unless what they need to do to make themselves happy is make everyone around them that doesn't believe what they believe miserable.
if a guy feels more comfortable living his life as a woman, what's that to me or to you? how is it hurting either one of us?
if he wants to go to the ladies room, is that going to set off a bunch of assholes who think that everyone who isn't the same as them are child molseters? when 90% of child molesters are repressed white male republicans? seems like a little projection to me.
leave people that are leaving you alone the fuck alone...how they live their lives isn't up to us, it's up to them, deal with that.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> again, believe what you will.
> 
> You remain ignorant of the actual offense you brought, which has nought to do with piffles such as male-pattern baldness.
> 
> ...


I conceded the ignorance of it, did you not interpret that? There was no question mark involved but it is the same. At this point you are attempting to have me beg for something you promised and I will not, I am content with al fine' at the lie you told in the other thread that led here.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> So you want me out of your collective bedrooms and wombs, but I must stock your nightstand, right?


just don't interfere with what a woman and her highly educated Professional Doctor decide is best for her health, and not some elected politician.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I conceded the ignorance of it, did you not interpret that? There was no question mark involved but it is the same. At this point you are attempting to have me beg for something you promised and I will not, I am content with al fine' at the lie you told in the other thread that led here.


No. You never stated it. You need to speak plainly. And no; “beg” is your distortion that makes your overcoming the state of prisoner of your pride-driven choice even less probable.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> just don't interfere with what a woman and her highly educated Professional Doctor decide is best for her and not some elected politician.


If I'm paying for it, I will interfere at my leisure. I love this new double standard. You're all up in my gun safe but you're not buying my bullets my dude. Funny how that always works only toward your pet issues.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> If I'm paying for it, I will interfere at my leisure. I love this new double standard. You're all up in my gun safe but you're not buying my bullets my dude. Funny how that always works only toward your pet issues.


You ain't paying for sh*t. These are womens rights. The removal of basic personal rights between a woman and her dr is not sitting well with the majority of women, they may have poked a sleeping dragon.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No. You never stated it. You need to speak plainly. And no; “beg” is your distortion that makes your remaining a prisoner of your pride-driven choice even less probable.


But I did, in plain text. And it's a compliment to you that it need not be spoken plainly. I'm in no trap, I am no prisoner. All I need to do is leave you with the answer you asked for with no response by you to it and the lie you told to get it. I'm totally fine with that, really.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> But I did, in plain text. And it's a compliment to you that it need not be spoken plainly. I'm in no trap, I am no prisoner. All I need to do is leave you with the answer you asked for with no response by you to it and the lie you told to get it. I'm totally fine with that, really.


Quote it and bold the question.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> You ain't paying for sh*t. These are womens rights. The removal of basic personal rights between a woman and her dr is not sitting well with the majority of women, they may have poked a sleeping dragon.


But I do pay for it. I've been to the women's center in California before. The rubbers kinda suck. Kill your babies, I don't care. Pay for it yourself or stock my gun cabinet.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Quote it and bold the question.


I'm good just gonna go with the AI conclusion in "War Games" here. Good movie.

Edit* since the wordsmith needs plain statements: statement of ignorance = what is that? So there is no question to bold. This is not 4d chess my dude it's just you spilling liquor all over the board knocking pieces over.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> But I do pay for it. I've been to the women's center in California before. The rubbers kinda suck. Kill your babies, I don't care. Pay for it yourself or stock my gun cabinet.


Ok, if I get to decide what's in your gun cabinet.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I'm good just gonna go with the AI conclusion in "War Games" here.


As I predicted: Humility is too painful for you. I wager there never was a question. Such are quickly recognizable in written English by the transposition of subject and verb.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> You think so but you will never fully project womanhood, no matter what. When you realize this you will likely go to a very dark place.


That is cool, I dont even try.

It must suck though when peopel see your bitch tits walking around hiding your calfs with all your sex club buddies wearing your bumble bee suits that it isnt as easy for them to tell.



ActionianJacksonian said:


> But I do pay for it. I've been to the women's center in California before. The rubbers kinda suck. Kill your babies, I don't care. Pay for it yourself or stock my gun cabinet.


Oh is that why you troll, to get those bicoin to pay for a new gun?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Vote progressive with me in November so we can protect pregnant men from climate discrimination.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I'm good just gonna go with the AI conclusion in "War Games" here. Good movie.
> 
> Edit* since the wordsmith needs plain statements: statement of ignorance = what is that? So there is no question to bold. This is not 4d chess my dude it's just you spilling liquor all over the board knocking pieces over.


Looking back, you deployed the question mark one time. But in classic passive-aggressive fashion, you loaded the question. In fact, you loaded it with the insult under discussion. You have all the tools now, should you care. 

If you have a question, ask it after sanitizing it of “when did you stop beating your wife?”-class ambush. Otherwise, the conclusion is left as an exercise to the reader.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> As I predicted: Humility is too painful for you. I wager there never was a question. Such are quickly recognizable in written English by the transposition of subject and verb.


Why would I take a wager when you reneg on a simple conversation?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Why would I take a wager when you reneg on a simple conversation?


*renege

true to form, another straw man.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Looking back, you deployed the question mark one time. But in classic passive-aggressive fashion, you loaded the question. In fact, you loaded it with the insult under discussion. You have all the tools now, should you care.
> 
> If you have a question, ask it after sanitizing it of “when did you stop beating your wife?”-class ambush. Otherwise, the conclusion is left as an exercise to the reader.


You conflated x with y, therefore I conceded x. It's pretty linear and straight forward especially since you introduced x and I y. Yet you, I assume a chemist or physicist pretend not to see it for reasons I can only assume. It's an exercise in futility as soon as you gave the first non response. Oh well.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> You conflated x with y, therefore I conceded x. It's pretty linear and straight forward especially since you introduced x and I y. Yet you, I assume a chemist or physicist pretend not to see it for reasons I can only assume. It's an exercise in futility as soon as you gave the first non response. Oh well.


Not my problem. No comply, no advance.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> You ain't paying for sh*t. These are womens rights. The removal of basic personal rights between a woman and her dr is not sitting well with the majority of women, they may have poked a sleeping dragon.


there is no may about it, they woke that big bitch up, and she's not happy...i don't think she'll go back to sleep till the republicans are out, and so are their fucking trained liars on the supreme court


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> *renege
> 
> true to form, another straw man.


Another falsification


cannabineer said:


> First, answer what you ignored last night.


And there is your "strawman". I obliged and you did not. So there is no monkey trap. This is the afterlife.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Another falsification
> 
> And there is your "strawman". I obliged and you did not. So there is no monkey trap. This is the afterlife.


You say you did, and yet it is not there. You are not good at this.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

For Liz, a true Republican through and through. A true champion of The People except the ones in her state obviously.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> For Liz, a true Republican through and through. A true champion of The People except the ones in her state obviously.
> 
> View attachment 5185246


This ranks right up there with your (or maybe another troll's it is hard to keep you apart when you show up in pairs over and over again) lie about how it wasnt under Trump that all those jobs in Wyoming's oil industry was lost.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> This ranks right up there with your (or maybe another troll's it is hard to keep you apart when you show up in pairs over and over again) lie about how it wasnt under Trump that all those jobs in Wyoming's oil industry was lost.


Was that really the Wyoming voters concern though, or did you just insert that for them to suit your narrative? Have you sought the actual reason? I doesn't appear you have.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> Was that really the Wyoming voters concern though, or did you just insert that for them to suit your narrative? Have you sought the actual reason? I doesn't appear you have.


The actual reason Trump's administration oversaw the job losses that you lied about in order to spread propaganda memes?


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

Dan Goldman, a true Conservative Ally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560033847588306944


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

The GOP is a fake opposition to the left
They are like the Washington Generals to the Globetrotters

If the left ever have to start facing a REAL OPPOSITION to their views - THE LEFT WILL COLLAPSE


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The actual reason Trump's administration oversaw the job losses that you lied about in order to spread propaganda memes?


I don't recall mentioning Oil jobs in Wyoming, so I will deny that I did. Easy as.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> The GOP is a fake opposition to the left
> They are like the Washington Generals to the Globetrotters
> 
> If the left ever have to start facing a REAL OPPOSITION to their views - THE LEFT WILL COLLAPSE
> ...









The part about the current Republican party being a bunch of fakes is spot on, but the rest is bullshit.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> I don't recall mentioning Oil jobs in Wyoming, so I will deny that I did. Easy as.


It is hard for you not to lie isnt it. Must be a side effect of voting Republican after 2016.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/examples-of-gop-leadership.1046402/post-17054621

Trump wrecked the economy when he 'negotiated' the slow downs in oil production with his dictator pals MBS and Putin, which hurt Wyoming, and you lied in your right wing propaganda meme saying it was Biden.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/examples-of-gop-leadership.1046402/post-17054645


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The part about the current Republican party being a bunch of fakes is spot on, but the rest is bullshit.


15 die hard liberal sycophants in this forum couldn't even handle ONE WHITE NATIONALIST morally & intellectually dismantling them.

Half of you all demanded CENSORSHIP because it was so brutal lmao

Imagine if the GOP & RIGHT WING MEDIA actually started using these effective talking points
I doubt DEMOCRATS would last a single week before totally collapsing


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> 15 die hard liberal sycophants in this forum couldn't even handle ONE WHITE NATIONALIST morally & intellectually dismantling them.
> 
> Half of you all demanded CENSORSHIP because it was so brutal lmao
> 
> ...


lol because you said so?

Might work in white nationalist lala land, but in the real world it is meaningless and when said by hatemongers like yourself is just a con.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol because you said so?
> 
> Might work in white nationalist lala land, but in the real world it is meaningless and when said by hatemongers like yourself is just a con.


Your OWN brainwashers are on national media EVERY DAY in a paranoid panic - trying to convince their OWN leftist viewers that "great replacement" is just a "conspiracy theory that the world made up about us to make us look bad".

literally NOBODY in the GOP ever even touches the topic of GREAT REPLACEMENT - Tucker Carlson will dog whistle about it once in a while - and when he does your leftist brainwashers start threatening SUICIDE

imagine if the ENTIRE RIGHT WING ESTABLISHMENT just started TALKING ABOUT IT

Posting the HUMAN RIGHTS LAWS that you all ACCIDENTALLY YET OPENLY ADMIT TO BEING GUILTY OF LOL
let alone the law on GENOCIDE and all of the genocidal anti-white quotes we have from your brainwashers

I'm not even sure the left would last 24 hours


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> Your OWN brainwashers are on national media EVERY DAY in a paranoid panic - trying to convince their OWN leftist viewers that "great replacement" is just a "conspiracy theory that the world made up about us to make us look bad".
> 
> literally NOBODY in the GOP ever even touches the topic of GREAT REPLACEMENT - Tucker Carlson will dog whistle about it once in a while - and when he does your leftist brainwashers start threatening SUICIDE
> 
> ...


It is literally all you idiots talk about nonstop. Almost everything they are pushing the last decade has been a racist trope trying like hell to scare suburbanites and their fragile egos into thinking that 'they' are out to get them.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It is literally all you idiots talk about nonstop. Almost everything they are pushing the last decade has been a racist trope trying like hell to scare suburbanites and their fragile egos into thinking that 'they' are out to get them.


OH REALLY? Name a mainstream GOP politician that is going on the floor mentioning the law on genocide / human rights laws and pointing out the crime of GENOCIDE you anti-Whites are committing and showing the endless amount of footage we have of your leaders openly BRAGGING that their objective is genocide

JUST ONE

The instant this starts happening on a daily basis - is when you leftists will start jumping off of buildings - you have NO DEFENSE WHATSOEVER

if leftists had ANY sense WHATSOEVER - they would be LICKING THE BALLS of people like TED CRUZ, TRUMP, DESANTIS, JORDAN, GAETZ, TUCKER for being so KIND to you and trying to POLITELY get you to grow the fuck up and STFU

They are the ONLY reason you are even SPEAKING right now


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> OH REALLY? Name a mainstream GOP politician that is going on the floor mentioning the law on genocide / human rights laws and pointing out the crime of GENOCIDE you anti-Whites are committing and showing the endless amount of footage we have of your leaders openly BRAGGING that their objective is genocide
> 
> JUST ONE
> 
> ...


Shit Trump's speach right after coming down the escelator was filled with the 'invasion' bullshit you keep pushing like it is reality.

They talk about it nonstop, and no amount of hatemongering and CAPITALIZATION will change that.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> OH REALLY? Name a mainstream GOP politician that is going on the floor mentioning the law on genocide / human rights laws and pointing out the crime of GENOCIDE you anti-Whites are committing and showing the endless amount of footage we have of your leaders openly BRAGGING that their objective is genocide
> 
> JUST ONE
> 
> ...


That's the Vodka talking....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 21, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> if leftists had ANY sense WHATSOEVER - they would be LICKING THE BALLS of people like TED CRUZ, TRUMP, DESANTIS, JORDAN, GAETZ, TUCKER for being so KIND to you and trying to POLITELY get you to grow the fuck up and STFU


Up yours


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 21, 2022)

"White Nationalists" suck


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> They talk about it nonstop, and no amount of hatemongering and CAPITALIZATION will change that.


Claiming that the right wing has been discussing WHITE GENOCIDE is as RETARDED as a conservative screaming that a WEATHERMAN is talking about CLIMATE CHANGE

the moment the right wing ACTUALLY start mentioning the CRIMES you are engaged in - GENOCIDE and MASSIVE HUMAN RIGHTS VIOLATIONS

The DNC will likely look like JONESTOWN - passing out the cyanide koolaid


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> "White Nationalists" suck


This is when you tell us you are not the PARASITE you previously claimed to be - and you are fine with White Nationalism
moonwalk back for us


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> "White Nationalists" suck


so do these crotchwaffles.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> "White Nationalists" suck


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2022)

you know what? if you are one of the ones targeted by "the great replacement", then i'm all fucking for it. i'll take a cooperative, friendly, productive immigrant, who works and pays taxes, and stays out of trouble, over a seditious, anti American like you and all the other fascist republicans, any day.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 21, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> View attachment 5185294


Some were gay by the looks of it


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know what? if you are one of the ones targeted by "the great replacement", then i'm all fucking for it.


wow how original
the "i don't hate ALL white people i just hate ANYBODY that doesn't hate white people" thing

BRILLIANT and GENUINE


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2022)

The black kid that took your lunch money every day in school, what did they look like?


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> The black kid that took your lunch money every day in school, what did he look like?


He wont know cause they all look the same to him


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> The black kid that took your lunch money every day in school, what did he look like?


So this is one of those times when you think its okay for you to publicly state that you think black people are criminals with no morals?

You gonna tell us next that you think blacks are irrational and violent and they would "beat me up for not hating white people"????

Im no fan of "racism", but the ACCIDENTAL RACISM from the uncultured "anti-racists" is always the funniest


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> So this is one of those times when you think its okay for you to publicly state that you think black people are criminals with no morals?
> 
> You gonna tell us next that you think blacks are irrational and violent and they would "beat me up for not hating white people"????
> 
> Im no fan of "racism", but the ACCIDENTAL RACISM from the uncultured "anti-racists" is always the funniest


It was a black girl wasn't it?......


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> It was a black girl wasn't it?......


so what made you ashamed of your views on race?

it was a white guy wasnt it - in a forum - totally ripping apart everything you thought was true - dismantling it - throwing it in the trashbin right in front of you - all you can do is make up a fictional cartoon land where you are full of "love" and all the smart people making valid points are full of "hate"


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 21, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> so what made you ashamed of your views on race?
> 
> it was a white guy wasnt it - in a forum - totally ripping apart everything you thought was true - dismantling it - throwing it in the trashbin right in front of you - all you can do is make up a fictional cartoon land where you are full of "love" and all the smart people making valid points are full of "hate"
> 
> View attachment 5185315


I didn't even read this post. I just replied because, lol, JJ just owned you. Take the L

What did a black person ever do you? 

No need to reply, I won't read it. 

LLLLLoser


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What did a black person ever do you?


What did White kids do to YOU to make you argue in favor of turning them into hated minorities in Europe & America?

Is it because you have a 2nd grade child's education on world history and think only white people practiced conquest & slavery?

An entire race needs to be destroyed because YOU have the education & emotional IQ of a 4 year old child?

MEHHH sorry but that's not gonna fly


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 21, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> This is when you tell us you are not the PARASITE you previously claimed to be - and you are fine with White Nationalism
> moonwalk back for us
> 
> View attachment 5185289


What part of "up yours" did you not get?


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You think you're so smart & cool just because you would morally & intellectually dismantle me if i ever got the courage to stand up for my pathetic anti-white worldview in a debate? Does it make you feel like a big man to make us afraid & ashamed to debate? Does it make you better than us?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 21, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> What did White kids do to YOU to make you argue in favor of turning them into hated minorities in Europe & America?


Nobody's doing that

Stop projecting your fucking racist insecurities 

and up yours


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> The toxics left it wide open. The diety can be anything you wish, mother earth, a ham sandwich or a bullet. And that's all it takes to claim right that no man may take, if you want to wax philosophical about it. If you want to go the science and reason route, simply being born will suffice.


I asked “[being born] will suffice for what?”

You replied with this non sequitur.



ActionianJacksonian said:


> Fine, thorough deist fearful of organized religion but aware that a Creator was necessary as grantor to override man.


To imagine me a deist is offensive. Why would I submit to medieval claptrap?

More to the point: how, without invoking dogma, does being born suffice? You offered no response that was to the point. 

(not insulting but pitiable): the toxics, by definition, are strict unto draconian about imposing their broken concept of god. You would do better to read up before you throw down. My opinion, that last.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Nobody's doing that
> Stop projecting your fucking racist insecurities
> and up yours


you keep telling us that you think you would endure a moral & intellectual beat down if you worked up the courage to discuss/debate/defend your worldview

talk about INSECURITIES

you can't even stand up for EVERYTHING YOU'VE STOOD FOR IN YOUR LIFE
nowadays people like me have you DENYING EVERYTHING YOU'VE EVER STOOD FOR


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 21, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> you keep telling us that you think you would endure a moral & intellectual beat down if you worked up the courage to discuss/debate/defend your worldview
> 
> talk about INSECURITIES
> 
> ...


Tell us how white genocide affected you personally.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Tell us how white genocide affected you personally.


show us on the doll when it hurt you....


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Tell us how white genocide affected you personally.


You mean aside from high violent crime rates, low education standards, and a far less cohesive society which promotes degeneracy, racial hatred, & ignorance as fashionable & moral?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm beginning to think this guy might be white....


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I'm beginning to think this guy might be white....


If i was non-White - you guys would call me a martyr and a hero

but since i defend whites, and you've been brainwashed since childhood to have an irrational hatred for white people - you have to paint a cartoon fairy tale where i am the BAD GUY

and you are a GOOD guy by pushing GENOCIDE


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

You see my ultimate objective is for Whites to be allowed to have OPEN, HONEST, FAIR discussions about the demographic genocide taking place.

These discussions can even include people like DoubleJJJ FOG NAPS- who can speak their views in public and tell everyone why they think genocide is okay & why they feel white kids deserve it.

but the fact is - when the discussions start - people like them are going to have eternally self censored themselves out of existence, in fact these guys are such frauds & cowards they will almost certainly start pretending they were on MY side the whole time. 

GUARANTEED


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> If i was non-White - you guys would call me a martyr and a hero
> 
> but since i defend whites, and you've been brainwashed since childhood to have an irrational hatred for white people - you have to paint a cartoon fairy tale where i am the BAD GUY
> 
> ...


bro asking you wait your turn & go to the end of the line like everybody else is not genocide. Your ancestors have been receiving preferential treatment for centuries. That's over now, time to give others a chance


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> bro asking you wait your turn & go to the end of the line like everybody else is not genocide. Your ancestors have been receiving preferential treatment for centuries. That's over now



Why do black people get preferential treatment in black countries?
It's been going on for CENTURIES!

Asia for Asians
Africa for Africans
WHITE COUNTRIES ARE FOR EVERYBODY!


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> bro asking you wait your turn & go to the end of the line like everybody else is not genocide. Your ancestors have been receiving preferential treatment for centuries. That's over now, time to give others a chance


it's like you think that non-White countries are just NATURE preserves or something & not REAL COUNTRIES

not only do non-Whites have a chance
they get something white people DONT get

*THEY GET TO HAVE THEIR OWN COUNTRIES AND HUMAN RIGHTS*


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2022)

Bro The USA is not a white country look around you.
Let me help with your recovery.... Now pick up the piece of chalk and write on the board "Affirmative action and racial equality are good things"....just try it once, humor me


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Bro The USA is not a white country look around you.....
> Let me help you with your recovery. Now pick up the piece of chalk and write on the board "Affirmative action and racial equality are good things"....just try it once, humor me


*If you actually believed the USA was a NON-WHITE COUNTRY
you would not openly advocate destroying it with DIVERSITY

You would be screaming up & down that it's GENOCIDE*


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> *If you actually believed the USA was a NON-WHITE COUNTRY
> you would not openly advocate destroying it with DIVERSITY
> as that would be GENOCIDE*
> 
> View attachment 5185344


where is your ordained mythical white homeland?


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> where is your mythical white homeland?



White countries = the ONLY countries on planet earth being told by people like DOUBLEJJJ that they have to be destroyed with diversity or they are "evil" & "racist"

Why are you suddenly claiming to have DOWN SYNDROME on the most obvious things?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> White countries = the ONLY countries on planet earth being told by people like DOUBLEJJJ that they have to be destroyed with diversity or they are "evil" & "racist"
> 
> Why are you suddenly claiming to have DOWN SYNDROME on the most obvious things?
> 
> View attachment 5185345


please name these white countries.....


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> please name these white countries.....


*Why would i need to do that Jussie when i can point out the fact that i have you backed into a corner to where you are actually claimiing to be TOO STUPID TO KNOW WHAT A WHITE COUNTRY IS*


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> *Why would i need to do that Jussie when i can point out the fact that i have you backed into a corner to where you are actually claimiing to be TOO STUPID TO KNOW WHAT A WHITE COUNTRY IS*
> 
> View attachment 5185347


Yeah i agree one of us is too stupid to know what a white country is.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 22, 2022)

Anti-Whites are in Europe saying it's not for White people - it belongs to Asia and Africa

No matter where anti-Whites are - they push the same lies and scams to turn White countries non-White


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> Anti-Whites are in Europe saying it's not for White people - it belongs to Asia and Africa
> 
> No matter where anti-Whites are - they push the same lies and scams to turn White countries non-White
> 
> ...


Bingo! You finally got it. Most of this planets indigenous peoples are not white, only a little spot in northern Europe and russia. If I wasn't confident you live there already I would tell you to move. Just look out your window, that's Moscow, enjoy your motherland..


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 22, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Bingo! You finally got it. Most of this planets indigenous peoples are not white, only a little spot in northern Europe and russia. If I wasn't confident you live there already I would tell you to move. Just look out your window, that's Moscow, enjoy your motherland..


So white people need to MOVE because you prefer living in countries that white people create?

Wouldn't it make more sense for you anti-whites to simply back up ALL your rhetoric and leave?
Or is that totally unrealistic since you believe Whites create better countries & literally everything you say is some kind of fraud, deception, scam?

And since you are blatantly a scam artist that works against your fellow man - why on earth would we WANT to be around you?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 22, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> You mean aside from high violent crime rates, low education standards, and a far less cohesive society which promotes degeneracy, racial hatred, & ignorance as fashionable & moral?


yeah, we've seen all the sweeping generalizations. I'm just asking. how has this affected you personally? Did you get mugged or have a bad education or got cohesivated or degenerized somehow?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 22, 2022)

@rabbita78 is the white chick


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm just asking. how has this affected you personally?


i just told you - because people like you DEMAND the destruction of Europe & America in a 3rd world melting pot.....

I have to deal with high violent crime rates, low education standards, and a far less cohesive society which promotes degeneracy, racial hatred, & ignorance as fashionable & moral


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 22, 2022)

FOGDOG is THIS chick

and it's embarrassing to witness


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2022)

I knew it was a black girl!.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> So white people need to MOVE because you prefer living in countries that white people create?
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense for you anti-whites to simply back up ALL your rhetoric and leave?
> Or is that totally unrealistic since you believe Whites create better countries & literally everything you say is some kind of fraud, deception, scam?
> ...


When you say "countries white people create" your referring to whites exploiting the native peoples and stealing their land right?....sounds legit


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 22, 2022)

doublejj said:


> When you say "countries white people create" your referring to whites exploiting the native peoples and stealing their land right?....sounds legit


exploiting natives? LMAO WHAT?

Native tribes conquered their territories - Whites conquered theirs

You only care about blaming white kids for history. You are NOT ANTI-CONQUEST or ANTI-GENOCIDE - you are just ANTI-WHITE


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> exploiting natives? LMAO WHAT?
> 
> Native tribes conquered their territories - Whites conquered theirs
> 
> You only care about blaming white kids for history. You are NOT ANTI-CONQUEST or ANTI-GENOCIDE - you are just ANTI-WHITE


And now the exploited natives are conquering them back......thanks for playing


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2022)

I know is monday morning there in Moscow but it's late night here in the US,...Buenos Noches


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 22, 2022)

doublejj said:


> And now the exploited natives are conquering them back......thanks for playing


so finally you ADMIT you've just been lying, being deceptive, and a fraud this ENTIRE TIME!

we FINALLY agree

*you are NOT anti-conquest or anti-genocide
you are just ANTI-WHITE*

thanks for playing!


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 22, 2022)

The same bunch of troll feeders saying the same stuff to the rabiddog78 that invades all these threads with the exact same bullshit using the same trigger points and memes every f'n time and you knobs fall for it and keep giving him his jollies.

At least the war in Ukraine thread can stay on topic for the most part.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I asked “[being born] will suffice for what?”
> 
> You replied with this non sequitur.
> 
> ...


It suffices for the endowment of Rights, weather you view a strand of DNA as a deity or not or weather you were born at conception or not.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I didn't even read this post. I just replied because, lol, JJ just owned you. Take the L
> 
> What did a black person ever do you?
> 
> ...


I can’t understand why everyone hasn’t put the racist bunny on ignore by now, tbh. 

I may be missing a few clever burns but it’s still not worth it. The pice of shit might actually go away if nobody responds to it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I can’t understand why everyone hasn’t put the racist bunny on ignore by now, tbh.
> 
> I may be missing a few clever burns but it’s still not worth it. The pice of shit might actually go away if nobody responds to it.


Done !
I still never heard anyone claim they were anti-white except the turd


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

Wait until Donald whines that there are ten or fifteen criminal indictments against him, some wag will answer, "Well Donald, sometimes ya gotta flush ten or fifteen times"!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5185447


It seems almost half the voting public like those tax cuts for the rich, or perhaps something other than common fucking sense and self interest is jerking their chains? I'm sure many of these republican voters benefitted from those tax cuts for billionaires. Just think how many republican voters on medicare had the price of their insulin capped, makes no difference, imagined culture wars are more important than facts. Anybody who would vote for Trump or the republicans is in a suicide cult and if these fools gain power, they will make you all drink the poisoned Koolaid.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It seems almost half the voting public like those tax cuts for the rich, or perhaps something other than common fucking sense and self interest is jerking their chains? I'm sure many of these republican voters benefitted from those tax cuts for billionaires. Just think how many republican voters on medicare had the price of their insulin capped, makes no difference, imagined culture wars are more important than facts. Anybody who would vote for Trump or the republicans is in a suicide cult and if these fools gain power, they will make you all drink the poisoned Koolaid.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## printer (Aug 22, 2022)

*Number of Republicans who say they support Trump over GOP rises: poll*
Republicans who support former President Trump more than they support the GOP climbed to 41 percent in August, up 7 points from May when 34 percent said they supported Trump more than the party, according to an NBC News poll released Sunday.

A slim majority of Republicans, or 50 percent, say they support the party more than they do Trump, the poll finds. But that’s down from 58 percent in May.

The former president continues to wield immense influence over the Republican Party. He has heavily influenced the defeat of eight out of 10 House Republicans who voted to impeach him over the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol, either by pressuring them to resign or backing primary challengers.

The most high-profile loss came last week, when Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.), arguably his fiercest critic in the GOP, was defeated by more than 40 points from a Trump-endorsed challenger.

Trump saw Republicans rally behind him this month yet again after the FBI searched his home in connection to an investigation into whether he violated the Espionage Act, among other statutes, by taking classified documents home with him upon leaving the White House.

Republicans decried the unprecedented search of a former president’s home, calling it a politically motivated witch hunt.

Trump is also fending off a congressional investigation into the Capitol riot, which the panel of lawmakers has claimed was incited by the former president after he failed to overturn the results of the 2020 election.

Most Americans, or 57 percent, say the investigations into Trump should continue, according to the NBC News poll.








Number of Republicans who say they support Trump over GOP rises: poll


Republicans who support former President Trump more than they support the GOP climbed to 41 percent in August, up 7 points from May when 34 percent said they supported Trump more than the party, ac…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5185461


 As if mere facts matter! Only when they are bitch slapped in the face with reality like Trump, will their attitude change and then almost always just another bullshit rationalization. Some ideas and lies will need to die with the people holding on to them and the Trump bunch are not very psychologically flexible, many of them are pigheaded and weak minded.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Number of Republicans who say they support Trump over GOP rises: poll*
> Republicans who support former President Trump more than they support the GOP climbed to 41 percent in August, up 7 points from May when 34 percent said they supported Trump more than the party, according to an NBC News poll released Sunday.
> 
> A slim majority of Republicans, or 50 percent, say they support the party more than they do Trump, the poll finds. But that’s down from 58 percent in May.
> ...


WAR inside the GOP is what ya want, don't bust Donald yet, let Mitch wrestle with the pig in the mud for a spell first! They don't wanna indict Donald and have a judge muzzle him until closer to the election, they do want him to announce a run for the presidency and force everybody to refight 2020 and spout the big lie, as he's going down in flames. Donald dividing the republicans and attacking the party establishment during election season is just what the democrats need, along with the abortion issue, to stand a chance in November.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 22, 2022)

Ron should have retried the “I’m on the phone” trick instead of incriminating himself. 

Testy Sen. Ron Johnson Claims He Was Only Involved In Fake Electors Plot For 'Seconds'









Testy Sen. Ron Johnson Claims He Was Only Involved In Fake Electors Plot For 'Seconds' — HuffPost


The Wisconsin Republican, trailing in polls, suddenly wants to distance himself from Donald Trump.




apple.news


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ron should have retried the “I’m on the phone” trick instead of incriminating himself.
> 
> Testy Sen. Ron Johnson Claims He Was Only Involved In Fake Electors Plot For 'Seconds'
> 
> ...


He is sitting on a possible senate seat for the democrats in 2022, J6 and the fake electors scheme could pick him off, being a moron isn't enough...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Number of Republicans who say they support Trump over GOP rises: poll*
> Republicans who support former President Trump more than they support the GOP climbed to 41 percent in August, up 7 points from May when 34 percent said they supported Trump more than the party, according to an NBC News poll released Sunday.
> 
> A slim majority of Republicans, or 50 percent, say they support the party more than they do Trump, the poll finds. But that’s down from 58 percent in May.
> ...



there is nothing in the entire world quite so satisfying as watching your enemies destroy themselves

i hope the party splits...two useless parties that hate each other as much as they hate democrats?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

ActionianJacksonian said:


> It suffices for the endowment of Rights, weather you view a strand of DNA as a deity or not or weather you were born at conception or not.


okay, by the numbers.

1) before the first comma: no. The delusion that there are natural rights is a bad left turn some 18th-century thinkers made. For the last century, the idea has been solely kept on life support by the lunatarians. The empirical support is absent.

2a) if all you wanted to discuss was the weather, we could have spared you, O gentle lurker, some grief.

2b) I am unaware of any basis that is not entirely arbitrary by which a molecule might be assigned divinity.
I prefer Gould’s hypothesis of nonoverlapping magisteria. That puts prepaid to obvious claptrap like creationism.

2c) There is no science suggesting we are born at conception. In fact, reduced _ad absurdum, _we are born at, well, birth. The lie is being told for a specific purpose; _vide infra._

The idea that we attain our humanity while still a zygote is ridiculous on the face of it. It is given authority only by those who have deliberately perverted (toxics) or added canonical superstructure to (popers) the core text. Since there is no scriptural basis, the ploy is a component of the comprehensive demonization of a basic biological drive. It is *a tool of authoritarian control *made to erode healthy skepticism to the point where the toxics have become a major political mover.

So to suggest I might subscribe to any of these scientifically bankrupt yet socially corrosive* ideas is, by rigorous derivation from first principles, *to call me an idiot. *

*witness Gan Greene pushing Christian Nationalism, a totalitarian ambition.

unlike the rabbit, you are not psychotic. Your evil is deliberate and organized, and you bear full responsibility as a vector of *totalibertarian liarrhea.*

It is as consciously deceptive as your decidedly toxic (and completely without scriptural, let alone objective, basis) concepts of sex and sexuality, which you have used to speak to @hanimmal with shockingly crass contempt. Your Weltanschauung is viciously false.

2n+1) have a nice day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

*Let's talk about Trump begging McConnell for help....*


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 22, 2022)

Former GOP House candidate: Schoolchildren should be armed to ‘intervene’ if a school shooter comes


DeAnna Lorraine, who unsuccessfully ran as a Republican for the U.S. House in 2020, has rebranded herself over the last few years as a vocal proponent of the QAnon conspiracy cult. She also has opinions on how to prevent school shootings. Speaking to livestreamer and diehard Trump supporter Matt...




deadstate.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Former GOP House candidate: Schoolchildren should be armed to ‘intervene’ if a school shooter comes
> 
> 
> DeAnna Lorraine, who unsuccessfully ran as a Republican for the U.S. House in 2020, has rebranded herself over the last few years as a vocal proponent of the QAnon conspiracy cult. She also has opinions on how to prevent school shootings. Speaking to livestreamer and diehard Trump supporter Matt...
> ...


...wow, the depths of amorality republicans can go to while whoring themselves out to the lowest bidder...it's just sad to see


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Former GOP House candidate: Schoolchildren should be armed to ‘intervene’ if a school shooter comes
> 
> 
> DeAnna Lorraine, who unsuccessfully ran as a Republican for the U.S. House in 2020, has rebranded herself over the last few years as a vocal proponent of the QAnon conspiracy cult. She also has opinions on how to prevent school shootings. Speaking to livestreamer and diehard Trump supporter Matt...
> ...


somehow I knew that a lie-bertarian would propose that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

*Let's talk about talking points that are destroying families....*


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 22, 2022)

A Republican candidate in Oklahoma said he wants gay people to be stoned to death. He told reporters his position “simply makes me a Christian.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> A Republican candidate in Oklahoma said he wants gay people to be stoned to death. He told reporters his position “simply makes me a Christian.”


By that reasoning he could be burned at the stake for heresy, if his religious beliefs don't line up with Christian doctrine and they probably don't.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> By that reasoning he could be burned at the stake for heresy, if his religious beliefs don't line up with Christian doctrine and they probably don't.


Christian doctrine, at least US evangelical doctrine, does not align with any reasonable reading of the core text. It is all a bit pharisaic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

*New conservative group got $1.6 billion from single donor*
25,933 views Aug 22, 2022 Marble Freedom Trust, a new group led by prominent conservative lawyer Leonard Leo, has received $1.6 billion from one donor -- the largest single contribution to a politically focused nonprofit that's ever been made public, and a fortune that could be used to fuel right-wing interests.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *New conservative group got $1.6 billion from single donor*
> 25,933 views Aug 22, 2022 Marble Freedom Trust, a new group led by prominent conservative lawyer Leonard Leo, has received $1.6 billion from one donor -- the largest single contribution to a politically focused nonprofit that's ever been made public, and a fortune that could be used to fuel right-wing interests.


 Oh good, that will help the situation.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *New conservative group got $1.6 billion from single donor*
> 25,933 views Aug 22, 2022 Marble Freedom Trust, a new group led by prominent conservative lawyer Leonard Leo, has received $1.6 billion from one donor -- the largest single contribution to a politically focused nonprofit that's ever been made public, and a fortune that could be used to fuel right-wing interests.


that's a lot of rubles....


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> View attachment 5185294


True, but if you were to try teaching that in a Florida classroom your ass would be fired, and there would be tons of $10K lawsuits incoming.


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> you keep telling us that you think you would endure a moral & intellectual beat down if you worked up the courage to discuss/debate/defend your worldview
> 
> talk about INSECURITIES
> 
> ...


3rd world doesn't mean what you think it means. It means unaligned. You know, like the Swiss.


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Christian doctrine, at least US evangelical doctrine, does not align with any reasonable reading of the core text. It is all a bit pharisaic.


Not to mention that the core text is a fairy tale.


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> so finally you ADMIT you've just been lying, being deceptive, and a fraud this ENTIRE TIME!
> 
> we FINALLY agree
> 
> ...


. . . . . still talking about pigmentation,


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2022)

*Republicans Say They’ll Go After Labor Movement If They Take Control of House*

House Republicans are planning to launch a barrage of attacks on government institutions that administer to and support labor unions if the party takes control of the House this fall, new reporting reveals, showing that the GOP likely feels threatened by the growing labor movement that’s taken hold across the country in recent years.








Threatened by Union Wave, Republicans Say They’ll Go After Labor Movement If They Take Control of House


Likely sensing the power of the labor movement, the GOP has compiled a shortlist of labor officials to go after.




truthout.org


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2022)

*‘Once We Take Control’: Dalton Clodfelter Lays Out His Christian Fascist Agenda*

“Once we take our country back, we will have federal agents kicking down the doors of every treasonous Democrat, every treasonous globalist, every homosexual couple that has molested a child, and they will be arrested, and they will be sentenced to prison,” Clodfelter declared. “I believe in a far right-authoritarian government. No, I am not a fascist. No, I am not a white supremacist. No, I am not a Nazi. But I do believe that hierarchy, structure, and authority are very important. I do believe that our society needs these things in order to progress and maintain its cultural framework.”








'Once We Take Control': Dalton Clodfelter Lays Out His Christian Fascist Agenda | Right Wing Watch


Earlier this year, far-right conspiracy theorist Stew Peters gave white nationalist, Christian fascist Dalton Clodfelter a nightly program on his Stew




www.rightwingwatch.org


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> . . . . . still talking about pigmentation,


I went on to pig mentation.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 22, 2022)

Hi ……. Fuck Trump


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547683652791717891

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552324950773710848
Fetterman has recruited high-profile New Jerseyites, notably musician-actor Steven Van Zandt and Nicole “Snooki” Polizzi of the realty TV franchise “Jersey Shore,” in stealth political ads.They have pleaded with “Mehmet” to come home (Polizzi) and to get back to where he belongs (Van Zandt): New Jersey.









Trump Reportedly Now Fuming He Endorsed Dr. Oz For Senate


Even the former president fears Republican Mehmet Oz could be a loser, sources tell Rolling Stone.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2022)

A $650,000 "charitable contribution" former President Donald Trump's political action committee made to the Smithsonian Institution will help fund portraits of Donald and Melania Trump for the National Portrait Gallery, a Smithsonian official confirmed to Insider.

The contribution, which Trump's Save America PAC disclosed without explanation in a Federal Election Commission filing Saturday, will "support the artists' fees, shipping, framing, installation, and events," Linda St. Thomas, a Smithsonian spokesperson, said.

"Two artists have been commissioned, one for each portrait. The names will be released closer to the reveal of the paintings," St. Thomas said. "The creation of the portraits is underway. The timing of the artworks' reveal not determined yet."

Save America PAC's $650,000 contribution came to the National Portrait Gallery as a wire transfer on July 14, St. Thomas said.

She added that "one additional private donation" — she did not specify the amount or source, beyond saying it's "a family" — is also helping fund the portraits.

"We cannot give out name of a donor without telling them first, so that's on hold," she said.

St. Thomas noted that "all portraits of presidents at the Smithsonian's National Portrait Gallery are paid for with private funds raised by the museum."

Representatives for Trump did not respond to requests for comment.

The Save America PAC — Trump's flagship post-presidency political committee — reported more than $99 million cash on hand through July 31.

Save America has engaged in almost nonstop email and text-message fundraising since shortly after Trump left the White House, with hundreds of thousands of Trump supporters combining to contribute tens of millions of dollars.

At times, the fundraising messages have been decidedly aggressive and deceptive, with a recent text solicitation suggesting that there were problems with recipients' voting registrations — and that they must click a link and take action.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2022)

Introducing ………….. The GRIFT 9000. 
Support the Sideshow ! Send in your Gullible Dollars ! 
Get a fucking hat ! ….. A big Red Commie hat !

Shake down Grandma …. Jack your kids piggy banks …….. Spend your Joe Money !


----------



## 985_ganjawoody (Aug 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> If there is one thing the GOP prides itself in, it's the way they relate to the working man. . . . . . .
> 
> Evidence has been gathering steadily overnight that Senator Ted Cruz of Texas — the state currently undergoing an unprecedented humanitarian crisis as a result of extreme winter weather, leaving millions of people without power, water, and access to food — flew to Cancun, Mexico, yesterday as his constituents faced freezing conditions, hundreds of thousands of them still without electricity.
> 
> ...


I remember this.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2022)

Georgia Republican Herschel Walker said the Biden administration’s sweeping new climate law represents unnecessary spending because it sets aside money to plant and protect trees.

“They try to fool you and make you think they are helping you out — they’re not. You know that some of this money is going into trees? We got enough trees — don’t we have enough trees around here?” Walker said Sunday in Georgia, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported.

Essentially, no — the planet does not have enough trees to neutralize the impact of burning fossil fuels.

While a 2015 study found the earth has over 3 trillion trees, the number of trees here now is far less than at the beginning of human civilization — and not nearly enough to offset the devastating effects of climate change, scientists say.

The Inflation Reduction Act, passed by Congress without a single Republican vote, allocates $1.5 billion over a decade to the Forest Service’s Urban and Community Forestry Program, which funds tree-planting in cities like Atlanta that struggle with poor air quality. Especially in lower-income areas, scientists agree that trees are beneficial, helping to reduce air pollution and temperatures.

In 2020, former President Donald Trump signed an executive order joining the United States in the World Economic Forum’s Trillion Trees Initiative, which Trump described as “an ambitious effort to bring together government and the private sector to plant new trees in America and around the world.” Climate advocates opposed the order, however, on the grounds it didn’t do anything to mitigate the driving factor behind climate change — the consumption of fossil fuel — and encouraged logging.


Trump blames Wind Power
Hersh blames the trees


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5185890
> Georgia Republican Herschel Walker said the Biden administration’s sweeping new climate law represents unnecessary spending because it sets aside money to plant and protect trees.
> 
> “They try to fool you and make you think they are helping you out — they’re not. You know that some of this money is going into trees? We got enough trees — don’t we have enough trees around here?” Walker said Sunday in Georgia, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported.
> ...


41 years ago, Reagan scapegoated trees for being big polluters.





__





“Killer” Trees? Not Exactly


While some forests emit volatile organic compounds that are involved in ozone pollution, history shows attempts to control smog have a better chance of succeeding by focusing on vehicle emissions.




earthobservatory.nasa.gov


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I do believe that our society needs these things in order to progress and maintain its cultural framework.”


Thinly veiled racism coming from our Christian friends. 

Who’d a thunk it?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5185890
> Georgia Republican Herschel Walker said the Biden administration’s sweeping new climate law represents unnecessary spending because it sets aside money to plant and protect trees.
> 
> “They try to fool you and make you think they are helping you out — they’re not. You know that some of this money is going into trees? We got enough trees — don’t we have enough trees around here?” Walker said Sunday in Georgia, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported.
> ...


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5185870
> A $650,000 "charitable contribution" former President Donald Trump's political action committee made to the Smithsonian Institution will help fund portraits of Donald and Melania Trump for the National Portrait Gallery, a Smithsonian official confirmed to Insider.
> 
> The contribution, which Trump's Save America PAC disclosed without explanation in a Federal Election Commission filing Saturday, will "support the artists' fees, shipping, framing, installation, and events," Linda St. Thomas, a Smithsonian spokesperson, said.
> ...


Ego is large in this one.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5185900


CTE for sure. and being dumb to start with doesn't help.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> Ego is large in this one.


Stern used to claim that carly told him in secret who she wrote that song about.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Stern used to claim that carly told him in secret who she wrote that song about.


I had heard something about that too. You know you are big time when ladies like her spend their time thinking about you.









Carly Simon Admits ‘You’re So Vain’ Is About Warren Beatty


Warren Beatty is no longer just a cloud in her coffee – he is also a confirmed subject of Carly Simon’s 1972 hit single “You’re So Vain.”




www.billboard.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> You know you are big _donged_ when ladies like her spend their time thinking about you


lol


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2022)

What’s the republican platform again ?
No Trees , No Trans , No mickey Mouse , No Books ?

A Fat Orange Pig in every Pot ?

Asking for a bunch of friends


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 23, 2022)

GOP State Sen. Priola switching to Democrats, cites Jan. 6, climate change


The change will make it harder for Republicans to win back control of the chamber in November.




www.cpr.org


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> What’s the republican platform again ?
> No Trees , No Trans , No mickey Mouse , No Books ?
> 
> A Fat Orange Pig in every Pot ?
> ...


That is just the starter pack. The final solution is “the Book, or the Sword”.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Republicans Say They’ll Go After Labor Movement If They Take Control of House*
> 
> House Republicans are planning to launch a barrage of attacks on government institutions that administer to and support labor unions if the party takes control of the House this fall, new reporting reveals, showing that the GOP likely feels threatened by the growing labor movement that’s taken hold across the country in recent years.
> 
> ...


well, that's typical...the party of rich white entitled assholes wants to keep workers in their place, which according to them, is under their boot...fuck every republican alive. i'm starting to hope for a civil war so we can take the motherfucking trash out, once and for all


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5185870
> A $650,000 "charitable contribution" former President Donald Trump's political action committee made to the Smithsonian Institution will help fund portraits of Donald and Melania Trump for the National Portrait Gallery, a Smithsonian official confirmed to Insider.
> 
> The contribution, which Trump's Save America PAC disclosed without explanation in a Federal Election Commission filing Saturday, will "support the artists' fees, shipping, framing, installation, and events," Linda St. Thomas, a Smithsonian spokesperson, said.
> ...


i'm disgusted with the smithsonian for taking his filthy money, and for planning to hang a portrait of a piece of shit...

so trump's pac has 99 million? there's a target for Anonymous to hack, distribute that money to orphanages, abortion clinics, planned parenthood offices, and democratic candidates...where it can actually make a positive impact on someones life, instead of being used to fuck the entire world even more


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm disgusted with the smithsonian for taking his filthy money, and for planning to hang a portrait of a piece of shit...
> 
> so trump's pac has 99 million? there's a target for Anonymous to hack, distribute that money to orphanages, abortion clinics, planned parenthood offices, and democratic candidates...where it can actually make a positive impact on someones life, instead of being used to fuck the entire world even more


I doubt the Smithsonian has a say in the matter. I imagine the portraits have an undisturbed future gathering dust in the basement.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> GOP State Sen. Priola switching to Democrats, cites Jan. 6, climate change
> 
> 
> The change will make it harder for Republicans to win back control of the chamber in November.
> ...


i'm glad some republicans are starting to wake up...but he's not a democrat, no matter what letter he puts in front of his name. 
i don't see him having much of a future in politics, democratic voters won't support him, with those republicunt values, and republican voters will want to hang him next to pence as a traitor to their fucked up cause


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I doubt the Smithsonian has a say in the matter. I imagine the portraits have an undisturbed future gathering dust in the basement.


they should pull it out once a year and charge people $100 to throw ketchup at it


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> I had heard something about that too. You know you are big time when ladies like her spend their time thinking about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the first top-40 song that I awarely remember hearing. Mama’s radio was always tuned to Easy Listening aka elevator music.

The only earlier wild-eyed escapee from rainbow unicorn hell was a snappy tune from Miriam Makeba.


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5185890
> Georgia Republican Herschel Walker said the Biden administration’s sweeping new climate law represents unnecessary spending because it sets aside money to plant and protect trees.
> 
> “They try to fool you and make you think they are helping you out — they’re not. You know that some of this money is going into trees? We got enough trees — don’t we have enough trees around here?” Walker said Sunday in Georgia, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported.
> ...


 Appearing at the Giggle Pit, two shows nightly through Saturday, it's Herschel (Is this thing on?) Walker.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 23, 2022)

Former Tennessee House Speaker Glen Casada and top aide arrested, accused of using fictitious person to secretly profit from "fraudulent venture"


Their indictments come months after a Republican legislator, Rep. Robin Smith, abruptly resigned while facing federal wire charges that involved Casada.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2022)

Donald J. Trump, 45th President of the United States of America tried to have his own Vice President, murdered by sending a text via Twitter (who posted it) and sat in the Executive Dining Room for 187 minutes in order they carry it out.

No VP; No Certification.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 23, 2022)

Republican Candidate Supports Stoning Gays to Death


Scott Esk is running in today's Oklahoma primary runoff election for a state house seat.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5185890
> Georgia Republican Herschel Walker said the Biden administration’s sweeping new climate law represents unnecessary spending because it sets aside money to plant and protect trees.
> 
> “They try to fool you and make you think they are helping you out — they’re not. You know that some of this money is going into trees? We got enough trees — don’t we have enough trees around here?” Walker said Sunday in Georgia, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported.
> ...


Trump did want to clean the forests to stop Cali forest fires.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> okay, by the numbers.
> 
> 1) before the first comma: no. The delusion that there are natural rights is a bad left turn some 18th-century thinkers made. For the last century, the idea has been solely kept on life support by the lunatarians. The empirical support is absent.
> 
> ...


I did not call you a deist, I'm fully aware you are not. I was referring to a much earlier generation. Passing through a birth canal does not magically create your unique DNA that is your humanity. I'm sorry you don't like it. Sexuality is subjective, it's yours alone and literally noone cares but you, as it should be. I'm not sure what your obsession with so called Christian Nationalism is, but it's a bit unhealthy. If we learned any valuable lessons from Germany, one should have been to be hyper weary of _medical and scientific nationalism, _in pursuit of the ubermensch.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I doubt the Smithsonian has a say in the matter. I imagine the portraits have an undisturbed future gathering dust in the basement.


I expect Banksy to throw ketchup at that shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I expect Banksy to throw ketchup at that shit and make a few more million.


fify


----------



## HGCC (Aug 23, 2022)

That is some wonderful irony. 

The government should turn it into a money making venture. Kind of like a smash room, you go and buy some overpriced bottles of ketchup and then pay 20 bucks to throw them at the official trump portrait. Lines would be around the block, put the money towards a good cause.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

HGCC said:


> That is some wonderful irony.
> 
> The government should turn it into a money making venture. Kind of like a smash room, you go and buy some overpriced bottles of ketchup and then pay 20 bucks to throw them at the official trump portrait. Lines would be around the block, put the money towards a good cause.


A dunk tank for Moscow Mitch and a few other treason party stalwarts would be nice. I’m even good with omitting the piranhas … the ones without press passes anyway.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 23, 2022)

Perry Hooper Jr., former Alabama lawmaker, charged with sex abuse in Montgomery


Hooper served in the Alabama House of Representatives until 2003 and was the co-chair of the Donald Trump 2016 presidential campaign in Alabama.




www.al.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Perry Hooper Jr., former Alabama lawmaker, charged with sex abuse in Montgomery
> 
> 
> Hooper served in the Alabama House of Representatives until 2003 and was the co-chair of the Donald Trump 2016 presidential campaign in Alabama.
> ...


only the best people...


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is the first top-40 song that I awarely remember hearing. Mama’s radio was always tuned to Easy Listening aka elevator music.
> 
> The only earlier wild-eyed escapee from rainbow unicorn hell was a snappy tune from Miriam Makeba.


I was blessed that Sister is five years older than I am, so her record collection was my early education, musically speaking. I would have missed all the best bits without it. Being born in 1961 I didn't rock and roll until around 1974. But. . . . .


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Trump did want to clean the forests to stop Cali forest fires.


Rake, was the word he used. You have to rake the forest floors. Said prez of Finland told him that's what they do. Finland prez said that conversation didn't happen.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2022)

In case any REDS want to know …


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> In case any REDS want to know …
> 
> View attachment 5186235


It’s very scary to think the favorables are that high. WTF? Over 40% are against democracy?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s very scary to think the favorables are that high. WTF? Over 40% are against democracy?


Like a certain sort of spendthrift star, we are looking at the core.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2022)

Cult power is pretty strong with the Stinky Jim Jones wannabe


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2022)

These GOP lawmakers are trying to take credit for projects they voted against








Video: Tapper calls out lawmakers for claiming success on legislation they voted against - CNN Video


Several Republican members of Congress are trying to take credit for legislation they voted against. CNN's Jake Tapper has more.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> These GOP lawmakers are trying to take credit for projects they voted against
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lame ass coat-tail riding monkeys.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> lame ass coat-tail riding monkeys.


When you’re right, you’re right.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

lol









Ron DeSantis Debuts ‘Top Gun’-Style Ad With Himself As Maverick


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis is cast as a maverick in a new campaign ad. Or more accurately, he’s cast as THE Maverick, Tom Cruise’s character from this summer’s blockbuster Top Gun:…



deadline.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Look at me being an asshole and I’m proud of it!”


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2022)

Apparently the clip of DeSantis berating high school kids for wearing a mask didn’t make it in the Top Gun ad.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Apparently the clip of DeSantis berating high school kids for wearing a mask didn’t make it in the Top Gun ad.


I look forward to the counterblow from the Lincoln Project.


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a real flight suit, or a Sears flight suit?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

topcat said:


> Is that a real flight suit, or a Sears flight suit?


I think it is for fleecing, then fleeing.

Negative, Griftrider, the pattern is full


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 24, 2022)

Guess ol Kevin will have to explain himself *again *to lord fatass trump …. Grovel you fool.
Another foot in mouth moment. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562230779714932736


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 24, 2022)

Top Dumb - Another wannabe miltary cosplayer.
Ron the Retard wants to look badass.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562202504963637248


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2022)

*Trump’s ‘Just Comply’ Lie Gutted As Indicted Aides Won’t Yield*
651,406 views Aug 23, 2022 As GOP Senator Lindsey Graham fights a subpoena to comply with the Georgia election probe, and the DOJ reveals it only searched Trump’s house after he failed to cooperate, MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent, Ari Melber, reports on the dangerous double standard within the American justice system that demands Black and brown people “just comply” with police while powerful, well-connected white people are often celebrated by the far-right for defying law enforcement. Marq Claxton, retired NYPD officer joins, adding "in reality [just comply is] really a subjective instruction,” and is “too often race based."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2022)

Switching parties is bound to bring on those death threats from the right, for some strange reason Trumpers don't like treason, treason to what though?






*Let's talk about Republicans becoming Democrats in Colorado....*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 24, 2022)

Your a loser …. Deal with it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562242537334755328


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562588501635256328


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 24, 2022)

Told you guys the guy is a fucking mannequin….
or sentient blow up doll. His “ book “ gets dragged .
Compares it to having a rusty crowbar inserted in your ass ……



Last Wednesday, The New York Times ran a review of Jared Kushner’s memoir, Breaking History, in which the paper of record essentially told millions of people that if it came down to reading the book or having a rusty crowbar inserted into their ass, they should go with the latter. Among his many brutal lines, critic Dwight Garner wrote that the tone of the book was like that of a “college admissions essay,” that it reminded him of “watching a cat lick a dog’s eye goo,” that it made him physically ill, and, perhaps most harshly, that “Kushner looks like a mannequin, and he writes like one” too. What did Kushner think of review? According to the former first son-in-law, he loved it.

Look for it at your local dumpster.


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Told you guys the guy is a fucking mannequin….
> or sentient blow up doll. His “ book “ gets dragged .
> Compares it to having a rusty crowbar inserted in your ass ……
> 
> ...


AKA, _Milquetoast_ Kushner


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Told you guys the guy is a fucking mannequin….
> or sentient blow up doll. His “ book “ gets dragged .
> Compares it to having a rusty crowbar inserted in your ass ……
> 
> ...


We should be grateful that his Middle East peace deal didn’t go nuclear.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2022)

topcat said:


> AKA, _Milquetoast_ Kushner


kind of a dummy


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 24, 2022)

topcat said:


> AKA, _Milquetoast_ Kushner


Heard this years ago - kinda fits. Showroom Dummies.


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> kind of a dummy


He looks almost real. His mate, too.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2022)

Republicans...smh
*Missouri school district reinstates spanking as punishment*








Missouri school district reinstates spanking as punishment: 'We've had people actually thank us'


The Cassville school board approved a policy this summer to once again use corporal punishment as a disciplinary measure for K-12 students.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 25, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Republicans...smh
> *Missouri school district reinstates spanking as punishment*
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!! Where do I sign up?!?!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Damn!! Where do I sign up?!?!


Well except for the moving to Missouri part


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Guess ol Kevin will have to explain himself *again *to lord fatass trump …. Grovel you fool.
> Another foot in mouth moment.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562230779714932736


like mccarthy has room to talk about trusting anyone...everyone in the room who DIDN'T participate in a failed, bungled, badly mismanaged coup attempt, raise your hand...mccarthy's hand goes up...Fauci's hand doesn't....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2022)

only the best and brightest...








A former Trump campaign official has been charged with first-degree sex abuse in Alabama


The Trump campaign's former Alabama co-chair, Perry Hooper Jr., was booked on sex abuse charges. He's an ex-state representative and son of former state Supreme Court Chief Justice Perry Hooper Sr..




www.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2022)

*Marjorie Taylor Greene’s home swatted a second time in two days *
An individual reported a fake crime at Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s (R-Ga.) home early Thursday morning, the second “swatting” incident at her residence in as many days, authorities said.

A local 911 call center received a chat at 2:53 a.m. on what appeared to be a suicide chat line, with the individual claiming they came out as transgender and possibly shot their family, according to a police report.

“If anyone tried to stop me from shooting myself, I will shoot them,” wrote the individual, who allegedly identified themselves as “Wayne Greene.”

The Rome Police Department said officers responded to Greene’s home and confirmed it was a false report after speaking with her at the door.

The individual who wrote the chats used a VPN and authorities have been unable to locate them, according to the report.

Local police are investigating the incident in conjunction with U.S. Capitol Police (USCP).

“This is an active investigation and no further information can be released at this time,” Rome Police said in a statement.

The two police agencies are also investigating another swatting incident at Greene’s home that occured one day prior.

“For safety reasons, the USCP does not discuss potential security measures for Members or any potential investigations,” the agency said in a statement.

That individual called 911 using a computer-generated voice to claim an individual was shot multiple times at Greene’s house, and the individual later placed a second call saying they were upset about Greene’s views on transgender youth rights.

The Georgia Republican has been an outspoken opponent of transgender rights and last week introduced a bill to make gender-affirming care for youth a felony. She unapologetically defended those views during an appearance on Stephen Bannon’s “War Room” podcast on Thursday morning.

“It’s very dangerous, Steve,” Greene told Bannon. “Because we haven’t found this person, or it may be a group of people, but whoever it is and whatever they are, their ideology is sick and disgusting.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 25, 2022)

First …. Become a real boy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562858637340553217


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 25, 2022)

printer said:


> "their ideology is sick and disgusting.”


and fucking hilarious


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 25, 2022)

Here’s another quick laugh …..

*Trump's Truth Social platform had its trademark application REJECTED because its name wasn't unique enough *


Trump's attempt to trademark his Truth Social platform's name has been rejected.
The patent office said the *company's name was far too similar to other companies.*
This included the Vero — True Social platform and the Truth Network, a Christian radio outfit.
Former President Donald Trump has run into a significant setback with trademarking the name for his social media platform, Truth Social.

According to a filing released this month and tweetedby Josh Gerben, a trademark lawyer, Trump's social media app had its application refused by the US Patent and Trademark Office because its name bore too much resemblance to the names of other business entities.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2022)

Trump calls for McConnell to be ousted as GOP leader ‘immediately’


Former President Trump on Wednesday called on Republicans to boot Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) from his post as Senate minority leader, accusing the senator of being a “pawn for the Democrats…




thehill.com





*Trump calls for McConnell to be ousted as GOP leader ‘immediately’*

Former President Trump on Wednesday called on Republicans to boot Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) from his post as Senate minority leader, accusing the senator of being a “pawn for the Democrats.”

In a statement, Trump cited a Wednesday story from The Federalist about McConnell and his wife Elaine Chao’s alleged ties to China in calling for the senator’s ouster from his longtime leadership post.

“Mitch McConnell is not an Opposition Leader, he is a pawn for the Democrats to get whatever they want,” Trump said in his statement. “He is afraid of them, and will not do what has to be done. A new Republican Leader in the Senate should be picked immediately!”

Trump has feuded with McConnell, who he has dubbed “Old Crow,” since the Senate leader denounced the former president in Congress for his role in the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol.

Over the weekend, the former president slammed McConnell for making remarks last week about “candidate quality,” in a reference to Republicans running for Senate, a number of whom were hand-picked by Trump. McConnell has said the race for Senate control in November will be close.

Trump also took a dig at Chao, his former Transportation secretary who resigned from office one day after the Jan. 6 attack, calling her McConnell’s “crazy wife.” In Wednesday’s message, he called her “Coco.”

Last year, Trump also called for Republicans to select a new Senate leader to boost the party’s chances of retaking Congress in 2022.

“I think we’re going to do very well,” Trump said at the time. “We need good leadership. Mitch McConnell has not done a great job — I think they should change Mitch McConnell.”

In Wednesday’s statement, Trump accused McConnell of giving the “Radical Left the Trillions and Trillions of Dollars that they constantly DEMAND” and faulted him for failing to stop passage of the landmark tax, climate and healthcare law known as the Inflation Reduction Act.

In fact, Democrats have had to find routes around staunch GOP opposition for their major spending programs, such as passing the Inflation Reduction Act through the budget reconciliation process to avoid a filibuster, and President Biden using executive authority to forgive student debt this week.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)

printer said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene’s home swatted a second time in two days *
> An individual reported a fake crime at Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s (R-Ga.) home early Thursday morning, the second “swatting” incident at her residence in as many days, authorities said.
> 
> A local 911 call center received a chat at 2:53 a.m. on what appeared to be a suicide chat line, with the individual claiming they came out as transgender and possibly shot their family, according to a police report.
> ...


I think it’s the person who set the pipe bombs around the capital
Wink wink

my opinion only


----------



## HGCC (Aug 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on fucker, keep putting on a helmet. It works out great, we aren't all already making fun of you for standing like a gorilla. 

Gorilla in a suit wearing a helmet.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here’s another quick laugh …..
> 
> *Trump's Truth Social platform had its trademark application REJECTED because its name wasn't unique enough *
> 
> ...


LOL Everything is a transaction to Trump. He just doesn't want to buy the rights. "This is Biden's PTO" coming up.


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 26, 2022)

I am totally convinced that not a single artist is a conservative. I need a conservative image filter. Rambo TFG, and hideous stock photo blends of flags, stars, guns, eagles,...


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 26, 2022)

Revealed: leaked video shows Amy Coney Barrett’s secretive faith group drove women to tears


Wife of founder of People of Praise says members ‘were always crying’ during discussions about women’s subservience to men




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump calls for McConnell to be ousted as GOP leader ‘immediately’
> 
> 
> Former President Trump on Wednesday called on Republicans to boot Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) from his post as Senate minority leader, accusing the senator of being a “pawn for the Democrats…
> ...


"alleged ties"

lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2022)

so, maybe manchin ain't so bad, i thought...maybe he really thought the shit he was voting against was a bad idea, i thought...
but no, i should have known better. the miserable cocksucker doesn't do a fucking thing without it benefiting manchin.
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/aug/26/joe-manchin-west-virginia-mountain-valley-pipeline


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2022)

People are saying there is a major conspiracy among lawyers, nobody will represent Donald, this is proof they are out to get Trump! People are saying he doesn't pay his bills, screwed many lawyers and his lawyers need lawyers! He's down to parking garage lawyers and it looks like he's gonna send them to prison over top secret documents. Any lawyer who represents him will receive thousands of death threats when he is convicted. I'm sure some of his many lawyers will receive death threats be disbarred and go to prison! Donald will blame them for losing the case, he can't lose himself, so it will be their fault he ended up in the crowbar hotel. Naturally his defense team was part of the conspiracy too! Qanon, Qanon...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here’s another quick laugh …..
> 
> *Trump's Truth Social platform had its trademark application REJECTED because its name wasn't unique enough *
> 
> ...


some rich republican ought to open "real truth social"...have a daily contest for the most insulting trump meme, and a weekly contest for the best anti republican meme....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2022)

well, if kids can't carry guns to school, how will they protect themselves from last years class psycho, coming back to kill them all?
https://www.texastribune.org/2022/08/25/federal-court-texas-21-handguns/


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, if kids can't carry guns to school, how will they protect themselves from last years class psycho, coming back to kill them all?
> https://www.texastribune.org/2022/08/25/federal-court-texas-21-handguns/


5 mass shooting with kids in that age group, and they wanna give them more.......omg....fucking texas......come up with better laws, like all firearms you must be 21 to get, and when it comes to assault rifles 30......with a full background check......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2022)

*Let's talk about a surprising internet development for Trump....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2022)

*Trump's Social Media App Accused Of Not Making $1.6M In Payments*
56,438 views Aug 26, 2022 Former President Trump’s social media app, Truth Social, is accused of stiffing vendors out of more than $1 million in contractually obligated payments, according to a FOX Business report.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump's Social Media App Accused Of Not Making $1.6M In Payments*
> 56,438 views Aug 26, 2022 Former President Trump’s social media app, Truth Social, is accused of stiffing vendors out of more than $1 million in contractually obligated payments, according to a FOX Business report.


WHO is stupid enough to do business with trump? after this long, after this many law suits, after this many vendors getting fucked over by him?
they deserve to lose that money...just shut trump's horseshit site down and eat the loss, the further they let him go, the more money they'll lose.
of course, the republicunts will raise an outcry, "its a leftist plot to silence trump!"...yeah, we carefully altered his brain chemistry to make him a fucking grifting piece of shit that doesn't pay his bills...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> WHO is stupid enough to do business with trump? after this long, after this many law suits, after this many vendors getting fucked over by him?
> they deserve to lose that money...just shut trump's horseshit site down and eat the loss, the further they let him go, the more money they'll lose.
> of course, the republicunts will raise an outcry, "its a leftist plot to silence trump!"...yeah, we carefully altered his brain chemistry to make him a fucking grifting piece of shit that doesn't pay his bills...


He's been frantically posting and needs to get his bullshit out, so now is the time to cut him off and demand payment of arrears plus a deposit for past non payment. He will pay or move his site and be muzzled at a critical time, he raised plenty of cash starting this bullshit site, so he can pay the bills.


----------



## printer (Aug 26, 2022)

You mean they lost their tokin' black guy?

*RNC says national spokesman ‘no longer works’ for party*

Paris Dennard, a conservative commentator and onetime surrogate for former President Trump, is out at the Republican National Committee (RNC). 
Dennard had been serving as a national spokesperson and director of Black media affairs for the RNC since March 2020. In a statement, RNC chief of staff Mike Reed confirmed that Dennard was no longer working for the party, but did not provide any details on the situation.

“Paris Dennard no longer works for the RNC,” Reed said. “We don’t comment on personnel matters.” 
Politico reported on Friday that Dennard had been fired from his role at the RNC, though the circumstances surrounding his exit from the committee are unclear.

Dennard worked at the White House under former President George W. Bush, but built a public profile as an on-air defender and ally of Trump. He was named to Trump’s commission on White House Fellowships in 2018 and eventually served on the advisory board for Black Voices for Trump during the former president’s 2020 reelection campaign. 

Dennard also worked for a time as an on-air political commentator for CNN, but was suspended from that role in 2018 after The Washington Post reported that he had been fired from a previous job at Arizona State University amid allegations of sexual misconduct.
Dennard has denied the allegations against him, saying they were “politically motivated.” 








RNC says national spokesman ‘no longer works’ for party


Paris Dennard, a conservative commentator and onetime surrogate for former President Trump, is out at the Republican National Committee (RNC). Dennard had been serving as a national spokesperson a…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 26, 2022)

Ok , my canadian friends, I have heard of this “ Queen of Canada “ kook but not whats the appeal.
Jonestown bitch ?
Heaven’s Gate ?

Here she tries to have police “ arrested “ but …….





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558548020337197056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558865539195437063


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ok , my canadian friends, I have heard of this “ Queen of Canada “ kook but not whats the appeal.
> Jonestown bitch ?
> Heaven’s Gate ?
> 
> ...


Now we are waiting for the same treatment of the "King of America"! 
Canada has but one Queen and she lives in the UK, this is a result of them getting rid of the mental hospitals in North America. The 42% of Americans who would still vote for Trump needs another explanation, because there simply are not that many stupid and crazy people. Forty percent of America wants to run headlong over the cliff and into the abyss and are not happy, even when things are going well, they want something else, the end of democracy and minority rule by assholes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ok , my canadian friends, I have heard of this “ Queen of Canada “ kook but not whats the appeal.
> Jonestown bitch ?
> Heaven’s Gate ?
> 
> ...


You guys don’t have a monopoly on stupid.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ok , my canadian friends, I have heard of this “ Queen of Canada “ kook but not whats the appeal.
> Jonestown bitch ?
> Heaven’s Gate ?
> 
> ...


trumptards, northern council?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 26, 2022)

Heard she told followers not to pay bills or shower …. I forget. 
It’s bad enough we have stinky . 
Do Canadian cops carry tasers ? ….. I would have thought a shock or two would keep the mobs back .
Bear spray ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Heard she told followers not to pay bills or shower …. I forget.
> It’s bad enough we have stinky .
> Do Canadian cops carry tasers ? ….. I would have thought a shock or two would keep the mobs back .
> Bear spray ?


i am not in favor of the police beating people, but there are occasions i would look the other way for a couple of minutes...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 26, 2022)

I hear ya , I would do the same ….

Me : “ Oh look , a dandelion….. “ 
Mob : ” Help , police brutality , I’m trying to assert my authority on cops … HHHHEEELLLPP , I’m a sovereign citizen !
AAAAARRRRGGGHH ! My camera … my camera …. AAAAAHHHH !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ok , my canadian friends, I have heard of this “ Queen of Canada “ kook but not whats the appeal.
> Jonestown bitch ?
> Heaven’s Gate ?
> 
> ...


Morons, Canadian style a super soaker instead of an AR15






*Convoy-affiliated squatters refusing to leave Ottawa church after eviction*
36,143 views Aug 25, 2022 A 'Freedom Convoy'-affiliated group remains at an Ottawa church despite the eviction deadline passing. CTV’s Graham Richardson reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2022)

Send in the guys with white coats and butterfly nets






*'Freedom Convoy'-linked group vows to stay in Ottawa church*
5,313 views Aug 26, 2022 Members of The United People of Canada say they will remain in St. Brigid's Church in Ottawa after a deadline to remove their belongings passed on Thursday.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ok , my canadian friends, I have heard of this “ Queen of Canada “ kook but not whats the appeal.
> Jonestown bitch ?
> Heaven’s Gate ?
> 
> ...


Wow the bullshit privilege that those mentally impaired people think they have. Tackling a cop, breaking a glass, the old ladies hitting them several times.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Wow the bullshit privilege that those mentally impaired people think they have. Tackling a cop, breaking a glass, the old ladies hitting them several times.


I’m not surprised. Peterborough has a history with white supremacists. 





__





Loading…






www.cbc.ca


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Wow the bullshit privilege that those mentally impaired people think they have. Tackling a cop, breaking a glass, the old ladies hitting them several times.


And to think they were all about law&order while police were killing brown people.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5187880


kooloo-kookookookoo-kookoo....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5187880


remember the farm film report? "he blowed up!" "yeah! he blowed up real good!"


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 26, 2022)

Picture of a “ dick “ alright … from coke boy


----------



## printer (Aug 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Heard she told followers not to pay bills or shower …. I forget.
> It’s bad enough we have stinky .
> Do Canadian cops carry tasers ? ….. I would have thought a shock or two would keep the mobs back .
> Bear spray ?


Yes they have them. In the case of the guy squirming around with his head covered ("I don't see you you are not here.") I am surprised they did not land one punch on him. You can say they used the minimum amount of force, and in the end they took the guy away so maybe they used the right amount. No one got hurt, maybe some scratches from squirming around with bare skin on the pavement. There sure will not be an investigation and the guy awarded a sum of money in compensation for police brutality, he has nothing to stand on.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Picture of a “ dick “ alright … from coke boy
> 
> View attachment 5188052


----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2022)

Just a Republican lawmaker being drunk and belligerent in public.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2022)

*Let's talk about Trump demanding McConnell be replaced....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 27, 2022)

You can see the glaring Rup target points - so much for a larger platform to run on. Their crime focus blurs everthing else - remember when Gov. Abbott said he will eliminate rape. The party of Law and Order can’t even keep their own from financial crimes / sex abuse cases.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5188240


Stupid BarHag had to shutter her tavern.

#winning


----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2022)

How about that brilliant plan the Republican Governors of Texas and Arizona had to ship migrants to Washington D.C. and New York? Abbott and Costello/Ducey apparently didn't think things through and now they're just providing a free ride to wherever the migrants want to go. They sure are a bunch of bumbling idiots. Their plan seems to have backfired. It's like watching the Comedy Hour.

"But increasingly the migrants are hopping off the buses before reaching Washington and New York, which are too expensive to settle in for many migrants who don’t have friends or family in those cities. Instead, they are disembarking in red states along the route, where the cost of living is much lower."

"Migrants have disembarked in Georgia, North Carolina and Tennessee in recent weeks, and *some of the buses arriving in New York and Washington have been nearly empty*."

"However, U.S. Sen. Marsha Blackburn, a Tennessee Republican, also complained about the stops publicly Aug. 15, accusing migrants of “wanting to get to where their friends are” and expecting “a free bus ride to wherever they want to go.”"









GOP governors try to bus migrants to blue cities, but many exit to live in red states


“If Texas is going to put people on buses, they need to make sure that these individuals are going to their destinations,” one Georgia politician complained.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Stupid BarHag had to shutter her tavern.
> 
> #winning


Has she gotten her GED yet?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2022)

xtsho said:


> How about that brilliant plan the Republican Governors of Texas and Arizona had to ship migrants to Washington D.C. and New York? Abbott and Costello/Ducey apparently didn't think things through and now they're just providing a free ride to wherever the migrants want to go. They sure are a bunch of bumbling idiots. Their plan seems to have backfired. It's like watching the Comedy Hour.
> 
> "But increasingly the migrants are hopping off the buses before reaching Washington and New York, which are too expensive to settle in for many migrants who don’t have friends or family in those cities. Instead, they are disembarking in red states along the route, where the cost of living is much lower."
> 
> ...


Hopefully Abbott has a better tracking program than Trump did with the families he tore apart.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Hopefully Abbott has a better tracking program than Trump did with the families he tore apart.


These people are different than when trump was seperating children from parents in detention centers. These migrants have been cleared to enter the United States and are free to go wherever they want. They had led people to believe that they were taking them and just dumping them off in Blue cities. That made for good FOX News segments to fire up the base but in reality that's not what's going on. But the nuts on the right are too stupid to realize that's not the case. 

And another thing to think about is all the cities with businesses that need workers. They're saying send some buses our way. They know that these people just looking for a better life would make excellent hard working employees that would show up and bust their ass for a decent paycheck. If I had a business in need of employees I wouldn't hesitate to hire any of these migrants.

"Both Arizona and Texas offer asylum-seekers *voluntary bus rides* as they are released with permission to travel and pursue their asylum claims *after screenings by U.S. Customs and Border Protection agents, who determine they’re not a security threat and don’t qualify for programs that force some asylum-seekers to wait south of the border."*


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2022)

xtsho said:


> These people are different than when trump was seperating children from parents in detention centers. These migrants have been cleared to enter the United States and are free to go wherever they want. They had led people to believe that they were taking them and just dumping them off in Blue cities. That made for good FOX News segments to fire up the base but in reality that's not what's going on. But the nuts on the right are too stupid to realize that's not the case.
> 
> And another thing to think about is all the cities with businesses that need workers. They're saying send some buses our way. They know that these people just looking for a better life would make excellent hard working employees that would show up and bust their ass for a decent paycheck. If I had a business in need of employees I wouldn't hesitate to hire any of these migrants.
> 
> "Both Arizona and Texas offer asylum-seekers *voluntary bus rides* as they are released with permission to travel and pursue their asylum claims *after screenings by U.S. Customs and Border Protection agents, who determine they’re not a security threat and don’t qualify for programs that force some asylum-seekers to wait south of the border."*


It is a even dumber publicity stunt than I originally thought it was. 

I am not sure how the seasons go down there, but here in Michigan it is getting to be about the time that a lot of cheap labor becomes really useful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2022)

*Let's talk about a story out of Tennessee....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2022)

*Donald Trump Ramps Up Attacks Against Government Agencies Following FBI Search Of Mar-a-Lago*
22,419 views Aug 28, 2022 Threats against government agencies are on the rise as Donald Trump’s spreads disinformation about the FBI search of his Florida’s estate. Justice Correspondent for The Nation Elie Mystal and MSNBC Contributor Joyce Vance joined American Voices with Alicia Menendez to discuss the investigation into how Donald Trump handled classified information.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

they keep telling us who they are!











Boebert Says Biden Robbing Americans to Fund 'Lesbian Dance Theory' Degrees


Lauren Boebert made the statement as she slammed Biden over his recent MAGA comments.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

*“Law and Order” Republicans Echo Trump’s Attacks on Law Enforcement Agencies*
7,010 views Aug 29, 2022 How severely did Donald Trump endanger the national security interests of the United States? How much risk have Americans been exposed to because he kept classified materials at Mar-a-Lago? Those are the questions being considered by top intel officials in Washington, and they’re the questions MSNBC’s Ayman Mohyeldin ponders with his Sunday night panel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

It might be time for a Georgia thread soon, as more news comes out of there. Kempt would rather have his teeth pulled than have to testify against Trump and especially Miss Lindsey just before election season. Now all the cast of characters will be under oath before a grand jury and the DOJ is watching too, Donald is on their radar and they will want any leverage they can get over potential witnesses. I dunno if this will result in any indictments before the election, but Donald's recorded phone call is pretty low hanging fruit for the opening rounds.

I figure when Donald's TV trial does begin in Georgia it will become known as the battle of Atlanta, the battleground will be on the courthouse steps of Fulton Co. The circus will be on TV inside the courtroom and Donald will be the clown with republicans refuting the big lie to his face on TV, while he has to sit there and STFU, or be ball gaged and tied to his chair! Get popcorn, it will be epic!  






*Georgia Gov. Kemp Ordered To Testify Before Grand Jury After November Election*
4,626 views Aug 29, 2022 A judge has ruled that Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp must testify before the special grand jury investigation into possible election interference in the 2020 presidential election, but not until after the November election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

*Mark Meadows Ordered To Testify Before Georgia Grand Jury*
241,836 views Aug 26, 2022 Mark Meadows, former chief of staff during the Trump administration, has been ordered to testify in a Georgia grand jury probe into possible election interference in the 2020 presidential election. NBC's Blayne Alexander reports.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 29, 2022)

Robert Davi’s shit flick trailer …. More rightwing fantasy - strangely you could swap the main characters with Trump and Don jr.

It damn sure reads the same …


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

Truth Social's ugly truth


Former President Trump's alternative to Twitter is facing serious financial and legal stress.




www.axios.com





*Truth Social's ugly truth*

Truth Social, the app launched by Donald Trump as a free speech platform for conservatives, is facing serious financial and legal stress as it tries to survive.

*Why it matters: *The app is the former president's biggest business venture since leaving office — and his best effort to create an alternative populist megaphone to amplify his political brand after being banned from Twitter.

But for now at least, it's following a chaotic trajectory like so many of Trump's other businesses.
*Driving the news: *Truth Social owes one of its vendors, an internet infrastructure company for conservatives called RightForge, around $1.6 million in backdated payments, sources familiar with the disagreement told Axios.

The situation, first reported by Fox Business, puts Truth Social at risk of losing the cloud hosting support that it needs to operate.
Truth Social soft launched in February and rolled out widely to all U.S. iOS users in May. Cloud support, sources told Axios, may have contributed to Truth Social's full rollout delay.
*Zoom in:* If Truth Social fails to come up with the cash to pay back RightForge, the dispute could move to arbitration, one source noted.

"RightForge is committed to servicing the client," CEO Martin Avila told Axios. "We were there from the ground floor and we support the president and all of his endeavors and we're committed to building a free speech American ideas based internet.”
*The big picture:* Beyond financial issues, Truth Social and the blank check company it plans to merge with in order to go public are facing serious legal problems and regulatory probes that could derail those plans.

The U.S. Patent and Trademark Office (USPTO) has refused Trump's application for a trademark for "Truth Social."
The blank check company — called Digital World Acquisition Corp. — is under investigation by the SEC for possibly negotiating their deal prior to going public, which is illegal if true.
An investor sued Digital World Acquisition Corp.'s CEO last year, claiming fraud.
There's been confusion regarding whether or not certain members of Truth Social's board are actually still on the board, including Trump himself.
*Between the lines: *Truth Social's financial problems are tied, in part, to setbacks related to the merger.

Trump Media & Technology Group (TMTG), the parent company to Truth Social, announced its plans to merge with Digital World Acquisition Corp. last year, a move that would take it public.
Going public would give TMTG access to roughly $1 billion it says it has raised from various hedge funds and investors.
Last week, DWAC tried to delay its earnings report to securities regulators. The week before, it asked shareholders to approve an extension of its merger agreement with TMTG by a year.
*State of play: *It's unclear who has been backing the app's operations up to this point. The missed payments to at least one of its top vendors suggest Truth Social is struggling to maintain financial stability while it waits to access that cash.

According to its latest regulatory filings, DWAC has roughly $293 million in cash held in a trust, which represents the vast majority of its assets.
Neither TMTG or DWAC has responded to a request for comment.
*The intrigue:* It's unclear how many people — or exactly who — is working for Truth Social. Most members of Trump's presidential inner circle are not involved in Truth Social's day-to-day operations.

Its CEO, former Republican Congressman Devin Nunes, makes occasional media appearances to discuss the app, and a few people say on LinkedIn that they work for Truth Social.
Earlier this year, three top officials in product, technology and legal left the company. Two sources familiar with the departures said the executives resigned in part due to cash flow issues.
*Yes, but:* The app's administrative challenges haven't stopped conservatives from exploring the service, where Trump now posts regularly without worry about being throttled or banned.

As of mid-August, the app had nearly 3 million downloads worldwide across iOS (mostly in the U.S. and a few thousand in the UK), per Data.ai, an app measurement company.
Truth Social saw a surge of downloads in response to the FBI’s execution of a search warrant at Mar-a-Lago earlier this month.
Trump has nearly 4 million followers on the app, compared to the roughly 88 million he had on Twitter prior to being banned last year.
*What we're watching:* Truth Social is not yet available on Android operating systems, which means that around 44% of smartphone users in the U.S. can't download it.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

*GOP starting to distance from Trump — but ‘it’s too late to cut the cord’ before midterms: MSNBC’s Heilemann*

Travis Gettys
August 30, 2022


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *GOP starting to distance from Trump — but ‘it’s too late to cut the cord’ before midterms: MSNBC’s Heilemann*
> 
> Travis Gettys
> August 30, 2022


the motherfuckers picked trump because they knew he would play dirty...now they're trying to distance themselves from their own dirty fighter. think he's going to go willingly? think for one second he won't fight just as dirty against them if they try to get rid of him?
they fucking resurrected frankenstein's monster, and now they want to be able to just put him on a shelf and have him stay there, nice and quiet? get fucking real.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the motherfuckers picked trump because they knew he would play dirty...now they're trying to distance themselves from their own dirty fighter. think he's going to go willingly? think for one second he won't fight just as dirty against them if they try to get rid of him?
> they fucking resurrected frankenstein's monster, and now they want to be able to just put him on a shelf and have him stay there, nice and quiet? get fucking real.


Couldn't happen to a better bunch, at a better time, vote, donate and work for America, then get some popcorn and watch the show, it will be epic.  Win in November and it will be awesome, as the democrats set an independent special counsel on the republicans and pass new laws to cut domestic terrorists and those who support them off at the knees, while reforming voting laws and leveling the electoral playing field.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the motherfuckers picked trump because they knew he would play dirty...now they're trying to distance themselves from their own dirty fighter. think he's going to go willingly? think for one second he won't fight just as dirty against them if they try to get rid of him?
> they fucking resurrected frankenstein's monster, and now they want to be able to just put him on a shelf and have him stay there, nice and quiet? get fucking real.


The fact trumpf's numbers went up 10% among the GOP when he was found to have stolen classified documents tells you all you need to know about their base. The ones in office now know that in the short term they will lose if they speak up. They also know that in the long run, they are losers if they don't. Most will play the short game.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Couldn't happen to a better bunch, at a better time, vote, donate and work for America, then get some popcorn and watch the show, it will be epic.  Win in November and it will be awesome, as the democrats set an independent special counsel on the republicans and pass new laws to cut domestic terrorists and those who support them off at the knees, while reforming voting laws and leveling the electoral playing field.


gerrymandering has to go. if it takes getting rid of the electoral college, then lets get the fuck rid of it, it was a shitty compromise to get racists to cooperate to begin with. trash that shit and lets just go with one person, one vote, every fucking one counts the same as every other one, no matter where the caster lives. that may fuck over a few democrats, but it will fuck over ten times as many republicans, who are only hanging on by their gerrymandered fingernails.
if they have to keep the electoral college, then take redistricting out of the hands of state politicians, allowing them to control it makes as much sense as manchin sitting on the energy committee...all redistricting should be done by federal judges, from another state, to avoid possible bias. allowing either party to control something that powerful is like handing a used car salesman your checkbook and telling him to write his own check, you trust him....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> gerrymandering has to go. if it takes getting rid of the electoral college, then lets get the fuck rid of it, it was a shitty compromise to get racists to cooperate to begin with. trash that shit and lets just go with one person, one vote, every fucking one counts the same as every other one, no matter where the caster lives. that may fuck over a few democrats, but it will fuck over ten times as many republicans, who are only hanging on by their gerrymandered fingernails.
> if they have to keep the electoral college, then take redistricting out of the hands of state politicians, allowing them to control it makes as much sense as manchin sitting on the energy committee...all redistricting should be done by federal judges, from another state, to avoid possible bias. allowing either party to control something that powerful is like handing a used car salesman your checkbook and telling him to write his own check, you trust him....


There is a limit to what they can do and they must choose carefully, protecting the constitution and democratic rights comes first though. They would have 2 years to make a difference and must be careful not to piss off too many people, stick to the basics that will ensure free and fair elections in 2024. One election at a time and one step at a time, nothing too radical on the social front to spook independent voters. The democrats don't represent the left any more, they now represent a cross section of American patriots who want responsible government and liberal democracy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> protecting the constitution and democratic rights comes first though


getting rid of gerrymandering would go a long way towards accomplishing that. it seems to be the republican's most effective weapon at the moment.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> getting rid of gerrymandering would go a long way towards accomplishing that. it seems to be the republican's most effective weapon at the moment.


I’d have to put loading Federal judgeships up there also. These days the church/state barrier, one of our best defenses against ambitious theocrats, is getting nibbled at by those judges.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’d have to put loading Federal judgeships up there also. These days the church/state barrier, one of our best defenses against ambitious theocrats, is getting nibbled at by those judges.


Packing the court could cost 2024, better to do impeachment inquiries of Thomas and the vetting of Kavanagh for now. Pass the laws now and by the time the various appeals get to the SCOTUS, it will be packed after 2024.

If the republicans lose on abortion it should cause a war inside the GOP, abortion is well past it's best before date as an issue and many republicans know it. However appeasing the anti abortion bunch is the same as appeasing the MAGA morons, it makes them unelectable, except in places where the local population is strongly majority white, bigoted and stupid.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2022)

*Officer Doofy* 

Georgia Senate candidate Herschel Walker once again tried to falsely claim he had a law enforcement background and it didn’t go so well.

On Tuesday, the former football player attempted to paint his Democratic opponent, Sen. Raphael Warnock, as soft on crime by posting a photo of what appears to be a special deputy sheriff card reportedly given to him by the Cobb County Sheriff’s Department

Except the card isn’t really bonafide.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564645161270972417


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Officer Doofy*
> 
> Georgia Senate candidate Herschel Walker once again tried to falsely claim he had a law enforcement background and it didn’t go so well.
> 
> ...


someone needs to photoshop the missing word in.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> someone needs to photoshop the missing word in.
> 
> View attachment 5189977


You know it's not nice to make fun of special needs people. He needs our understanding.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> You know it's not nice to make fun of special needs people. He needs our understanding.


I think my meme displays the necessary understanding. I lose patience with idiots who campaign. 
This unfortunately-doctored photo sums up Dr. No’s campaign.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think my meme displays the necessary understanding. I lose patience with idiots who campaign.
> This unfortunately-doctored photo sums up Dr. No’s campaign.
> 
> View attachment 5189984


I like that sign. 

N
O


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think my meme displays the necessary understanding. I lose patience with idiots who campaign.
> This unfortunately-doctored photo sums up Dr. No’s campaign.
> 
> View attachment 5189984


that sign is great.....

N
O

lol


----------



## printer (Aug 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think my meme displays the necessary understanding. I lose patience with idiots who campaign.
> This unfortunately-doctored photo sums up Dr. No’s campaign.
> 
> View attachment 5189984


Only pictures with girls in it? Hmmmm....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

*Let's talk about Trump's legal fees, Truth social, and dumpster fire....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

‘There’s enormous frustration’: Trump forces Republicans off-script… again


Having once decried the search of Mar-a-Lago, defenders of the ex-president are now warning of civil unrest if the investigation leads to prosecution.




www.politico.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> ‘There’s enormous frustration’: Trump forces Republicans off-script… again
> 
> 
> Having once decried the search of Mar-a-Lago, defenders of the ex-president are now warning of civil unrest if the investigation leads to prosecution.
> ...


Weird. Didn’t trump offer to help ratchet down the rhetoric for the good of the country?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

Donald is paying his own legal bills on this one and this is an indication of how much he is worried about this case and he should be. They have Donald by the balls and the republicans between a rock and a hard place, defund the FBI is not a winning message with a potential wave of domestic terrorism before the election. If the political wing of the republican party won't defend Trump, then the domestic terrorist wing will!









Trump adds former Florida solicitor general to legal team working Mar-a-Lago probe


The former president has a new lawyer, and the Republican National Committee isn’t picking up the tab.




www.politico.com





*Trump adds former Florida solicitor general to legal team working Mar-a-Lago probe*
The former president has a new lawyer, and the Republican National Committee isn’t picking up the tab.



CunningCanuk said:


> Weird. Didn’t trump offer to help ratchet down the rhetoric for the good of the country?


I think it was more like, " Nice country ya have here Garland, it would be a shame if someone burned it down..." That bullshit will go over like a turd in the punch bowl with Garland, the DOJ and especially FBI. 

If they riot, it will be on the dirt roads of rural America, cause on the streets of most cities the regular citizens would beat the shit out of the morons.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

Another indicator of Donald's stress level...









Trump Woke Up and Went on a 60-Post, QAnon-Fueled Social Media Spree


You can take the man off of Twitter, but you can’t take the urge to post out of the man




www.rollingstone.com





*Trump Woke Up and Went on a 60-Post, QAnon-Fueled Social Media Spree*
You can take the man off of Twitter, but you can't take the urge to post out of the man

FORMER PRESIDENT DONALD Trump spent Tuesday morning feverishly sharing content from supporters on his social media platform Truth Social, posting or re-posting more than 60 times since early Tuesday morning, including content from QAnon accounts and the far-right message board 4chan.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2022)

More #winning 


Truth is a TURD 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562820237216870405


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

Apple has an awful lot of young women users of iphones and liberals in general. If the apple store de-platformed them for extremism they would be fucked...









Trump's Truth Social barred from Google Play store over content moderation concerns


Truth Social, the would-be Twitter competitor created by Trump Media and Technology Group, remains unavailable on the Google Play store.




www.cnbc.com





*Trump’s Truth Social barred from Google Play store over content moderation concerns*

KEY POINTS

Donald Trump’s Truth Social is not available on the Google Play store.
The restriction means that 44% of smartphone users in the U.S. cannot download the app.
Google says that the app violates the Play store’s standards for content moderation, according to Axios.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

Trump Went Further Than He Ever Had on Three Big Conspiracy Theories in His Latest Social Media Meltdown


Here’s what, of Trump’s actions on social media this morning, was notably new from the former president.




slate.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Apple has an awful lot of young women users of iphones and liberals in general. If the apple store de-platformed them for extremism they would be fucked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


won’t matter. All the right people have Androids.


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> The fact trumpf's numbers went up 10% among the GOP when he was found to have stolen classified documents tells you all you need to know about their base. The ones in office now know that in the short term they will lose if they speak up. They also know that in the long run, they are losers if they don't. Most will play the short game.


They can't win a primary without him and can't win a general with him. "I'm fucked."


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2022)

Pay up, Gosar.

Arizona judge slaps down Finchem, Gosar over defamation suit (yahoo.com)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2022)

The 4 Horsefaces and puppet 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564720563431538688


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2022)

Raise your hand if any of you fine people have missed this bigmouth windbag ….. nobody ?

Me neither …. NAG ALERT tho.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564407641916440578


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another indicator of Donald's stress level...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wonder where he'll post when truth gets shut down because he didn't pay the hosts? what was his alias? john barron? bet there'll be a bunch of john barrons, barones, barons, bartons....and each one will get banned after the first couple of posts.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2022)

Don’t Forget….

Small Dick
Baby Hands
Taxidermy Toupee
3 bellys
Stupid Asshole


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Don’t Forget….
> 
> Small Dick
> Baby Hands
> ...


all acceptable trump aliases as far as i'm concerned


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wonder where he'll post when truth gets shut down because he didn't pay the hosts? what was his alias? john barron? bet there'll be a bunch of john barrons, barones, barons, bartons....and each one will get banned after the first couple of posts.


I’d be John Barren.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Don’t Forget….
> 
> Small Dick
> Baby Hands
> ...


B. Itch Bunker III
Mayor McCheato
Lord Walldefault (we do not speak his name)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2022)

Bless you Joe - Marjorie Whats her name


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563262048137809921


----------



## HGCC (Aug 30, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Raise your hand if any of you fine people have missed this bigmouth windbag ….. nobody ?
> 
> Me neither …. NAG ALERT tho.
> 
> ...


In all fairness, that power rangers meme with her as the witch makes me laugh every time. I'm ok with it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/aug/29/us-civil-war-fears-poll
i'm getting a little tired of the whole civil war pile of bullshit.
one thing i've noticed about bullshit blowhards is that they like to talk about what they're going to do if someone does this, or if someone else doesn't do that, and what do they end up doing? fuck all, that's what. You give a poll to a loudmouth cocksucker who can say what he wants anonymously, what the fuck do you think the little fucks are going to do? "We're going to rise up and CRUSH the oppressors if we don't get what we want, when we want it."....and then they're going to go home, swill beer, smoke, dip, sit on the couch, and watch nascar while they field strip the ar15 they can't hit anything with, because they're always breathing too hard...
if a few of them actually get organized and try anything, they'll be crushed by police, state police, national guards...it won't be a civil war, it will be a massacre of magats. and who even gives a fuck about that?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2022)

Here we have *Creepy Matt …. Idiot , dumbfuck , butthead . *

Creepy Matt must have forgotten about his sex crime case - its still coming.

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562510732818026509 *


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here we have *Creepy Matt …. Idiot , dumbfuck , butthead . *
> 
> Creepy Matt must have forgotten about his sex crime case - its still coming.
> 
> ...


man that guy is funny...if the magats take the majority...  he had a vision?... jordan is in on it too?... 
stop, my side hurts...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> man that guy is funny...if the magats take the majority...  he had a vision?... jordan is in on it too?...
> stop, my side hurts...


I had a vision once, but a whole bottle of cough syrup was involved.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I had a vision once, but a whole bottle of cough syrup was involved.


my friend ate a spoonful of datura seeds (jimson weed) and he had visions, but i don't know of what exctly. i had to stop him from drinking shampoo...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my friend ate a spoonful of datura seeds (jimson weed) and he had visions, but i don't know of what exctly. i had to stop him from drinking shampoo...


realpoo would have been worse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

*See how Republicans are responding to DOJ's Trump filing*
65,405 views Aug 31, 2022 CNN's John King hosts a panel on Inside Politics discussing reactions from top Republican lawmakers on recent developments in the FBI's search of former President Trump's Mar-a-Lago resort.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2022)

Praise the lord


----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5190647
> Praise the lord


"One of the wettest we've ever seen, from the standpoint of water."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5190647
> Praise the lord


High water forced Tony out of the closet? 
Maybe God was fucking with Tony for a reason?
Looks like his flock of suckers will have to pay a bit more to keep Tony in the lifestyle he is accustomed to.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

topcat said:


> "One of the wettest we've ever seen, from the standpoint of water."


trump, and most other republicans, need a flapper, from "Gulliver's travels". they told the easily distracted Laputans when to listen, and when to speak.


----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> High water forced Tony out of the closet?
> Maybe God was fucking with Tony for a reason?
> Looks like his flock of suckers will have to pay a bit more to keep Tony in the lifestyle he is accustomed to.


It's gods will and out of our hands.
Glory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

*Texas Paul LAUGHS HYSTERICALLY as Right Wing Nutjobs DUMP TRUMP in a PANIC*
37,923 views Aug 31, 2022 Texas Paul could not hold back his laughter as many former defenders of Donald Trump, including Donald Trump, Ann Coulter, Ben Shapiro, Alex Jones and others, began RUSHING to run away from their Dear Leader amid Donald Trump's increasing exposure to criminal charges.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

Nobody is gonna bust this raving old fart, but it shows you Trump's power over his base and that is a big proportion of republican voters. If Trump should turn on the establishment GOP during the election he could wipe them out at the polls, if just some of his base sat it out and they are as dumb as he is.






*Seditious Trump Supporter Commits Crime Live On TikTok*
6,172 views Aug 31, 2022 Usually people avoid leaving evidence after commiting a crime. This seditious Trump supporter bucked the trend and decided to post proof of what he was doing straight to TikTok. Ben Gleib breaks it down on Rebel HQ.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Aug 31, 2022)

great example , in Alaska first time in over 50 years GOVT lost to democrats since no one wants their crazies ( thank god)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

this is what the term "insidious" defines...
https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/senator-discusses-hushed-efforts-change-us-constitution/story?id=89048487
fucking republicans are like the most resilient cockroaches on the planet, they just keep gnawing at the edges of society, fraying more of the borders of sanity


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2022)

the governors of the states abbott is sending all these immigrants to should start sending the buses back full of petty criminals that volunteer to move to texas to get out of jail....and if they don't have anyone in jail stupid enough to volunteer, then they should start sending the buses back to texal loading with toxic waste.
https://www.cnn.com/2022/09/01/us/texas-buses-migrants-chicago/index.html
seriously, has there ever been a governor as bad, as petty, as stupid as abbott? 57,000 dead because of his awful covid policies, 700 dead because of his response to a winter storm. he made a campaign promise to eliminate rapists...?...htf he intended to reach that goal never got explained, and never got reached, obviously. he shut down the border between the US and Mexico in a drama queen move that cost the US Mexico, and texas BILLIONS OF DOLLARS...and caused Mexico to change their minds about a rail line that would have carried further BILLIONS of dollars worth of trade into texas, deciding to go through New Mexico instead...if texans re-elect this fucking incompetent drama queen loser, then they can just get fucked, they have what and who they deserve


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2022)

this may be the only time in recorded history that i agree with fuckface desantis...even though the prick had to insult an African nation to make his point. i don't think he can open the anus he uses as a mouth without offending someone...
https://www.politico.com/news/2022/08/31/desantis-biden-administration-canadian-drugs-lawsuit-00054367
if there are reasonable causes for delay, they might want to inform the states about it...


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this may be the only time in recorded history that i agree with fuckface desantis...even though the prick had to insult an African nation to make his point. i don't think he can open the anus he uses as a mouth without offending someone...
> https://www.politico.com/news/2022/08/31/desantis-biden-administration-canadian-drugs-lawsuit-00054367
> if there are reasonable causes for delay, they might want to inform the states about it...


What Desantis wants doesn't seem to be a priority for the FDA. I can only imagine what Trump's administration did to the FDA. He trashed it. I'd bet pretty good money they are running as hard as they can just trying to keep up. Budgets and personnel slashed with no reduction in work load. 

So, here comes another effing demagogue Republican asshole demanding they do something for him and they can see that they don't have to do anything. What power does a Florida governor have over the FDA? I'd file it where it would never see the light of day if it landed on my desk. .


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this may be the only time in recorded history that i agree with fuckface desantis...even though the prick had to insult an African nation to make his point. i don't think he can open the anus he uses as a mouth without offending someone...
> https://www.politico.com/news/2022/08/31/desantis-biden-administration-canadian-drugs-lawsuit-00054367
> if there are reasonable causes for delay, they might want to inform the states about it...


Which does not take into fact that Canada does not have a huge supply of drugs. 

*Canada announces new measures to prevent drug shortages*
Drug shortages remain a global challenge and COVID-19 has increased demand for certain drugs, adding to the complexity of ensuring drug supply where it is needed. The Government of Canada remains steadfast in its efforts to ensure Canadians have access to the medications they need, when they need them.

Canada is a small market, representing 2% of global drug sales, that sources 68% of its drugs internationally. The need for vigilance in maintaining the national drug supply continues.

In 2017, the Government of Canada added requirements for manufacturers to report drug shortages publicly. Today, the Honourable Patty Hajdu, Minister of Health, announces new measures to protect Canada’s drug supply from bulk importations that could worsen drug shortages in Canada.

Starting November 27, certain drugs intended for the Canadian market are prohibited from being distributed for consumption outside of Canada if that sale would cause or worsen a drug shortage. Companies will now also be required to provide information to assess existing or potential shortages, when requested, and within 24 hours if there is a serious or imminent health risk.

*Quick facts* 
Ensuring Canadians have access to the medications they need is a top priority for the Government of Canada. Health Canada continues to take action in collaboration with provinces and territories, industry and healthcare professional associations to prevent and alleviate the impact of drug shortages on Canadians.

The measures announced today build on consultations started in 2019 with the healthcare community to respond to the United States (U.S.) _Importation of Prescription Drugs_ rule, which comes into effect November 30, 2020. This rule creates a pathway to allow licensed U.S. pharmacists or wholesalers to import in bulk certain prescription drugs intended for the Canadian market.

Canada has repeatedly stated that this rule would not be an effective approach to reducing drug prices in the U.S. since the Canadian market is small, representing only 2% of global pharmaceutical sales compared to 44% for the U.S.

Since the beginning of the COVID-19 pandemic, Canada has taken action to reduce drug shortages with an Interim Order allowing exceptional importation and sale to help prevent shortages in relation to COVID-19, signed on March 30, and the Interim Order respecting the prevention and alleviation of shortages of drugs in relation to COVID-19, signed on October 16.




__





Canada announces new measures to prevent drug shortages - Canada.ca


Starting November 27, certain drugs intended for the Canadian market are prohibited from being distributed for consumption outside of Canada if that sale would cause or worsen a drug shortage. Companies will now also be required to provide information to assess existing or potential shortages...




www.canada.ca





Texas has 28.5 million people, Canada has 38 million. How is Canada going to export drugs it has to import itself? When I was working in the hospital there were dayly emails on which drug is in short supply and what ones that can be used in its place. And this was before the pandemic and the supply chain mess.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What Desantis wants doesn't seem to be a priority for the FDA. I can only imagine what Trump's administration did to the FDA. He trashed it. I'd bet pretty good money they are running as hard as they can just trying to keep up. Budgets and personnel slashed with no reduction in work load.
> 
> So, here comes another effing demagogue Republican asshole demanding they do something for him and they can see that they don't have to do anything. What power does a Florida governor have over the FDA? I'd file it where it would never see the light of day if it landed on my desk. .


I suppose you have a point, it's just one of the few positive things desantis did for the people of Florida, who are the ones who deserve an answer. Although he could have tried something like Newsom did with insulin production in California, and secured a low priced domestic supply for generations. He probably had some ulterior motive. i'd guess at the very least, he'd plaster his face all over the program and not mention where the funding came from at all.
On the other hand, if the Federal government authorizes a program, and goes so far with it as to allow states to sign up for it, and then they have to put it on hold, it just seems like a professional courtesy to let those who had signed up know that there is a delay. We expect the same from those we have to deal with, and i would offer the same to someone effected by my own delay.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

printer said:


> Which does not take into fact that Canada does not have a huge supply of drugs.
> 
> *Canada announces new measures to prevent drug shortages*
> Drug shortages remain a global challenge and COVID-19 has increased demand for certain drugs, adding to the complexity of ensuring drug supply where it is needed. The Government of Canada remains steadfast in its efforts to ensure Canadians have access to the medications they need, when they need them.
> ...


Good point. DeSantis could have raised objections over high drug prices in the US. He went around the problem instead of trying to solve it. It's nice if Canada has surplus and allows people from the US to buy drugs there. But to become the supplier to the state of Florida seems absurd.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Good point. DeSantis could have raised objections over high drug prices in the US. He went around the problem instead of trying to solve it. It's nice if Canada has surplus and allows people from the US to buy drugs there. But to become the supplier to the state of Florida seems absurd.


Manufactured populist grievance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

printer said:


> Which does not take into fact that Canada does not have a huge supply of drugs.
> 
> *Canada announces new measures to prevent drug shortages*
> Drug shortages remain a global challenge and COVID-19 has increased demand for certain drugs, adding to the complexity of ensuring drug supply where it is needed. The Government of Canada remains steadfast in its efforts to ensure Canadians have access to the medications they need, when they need them.
> ...


If the democrats win enough in November, Americans could have the same drug prices or lower than Canadians. It's just a question of policy and law. Another example of how republican voters fuck themselves for a "greater cause".


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 1, 2022)

Former GOP lawmaker sentenced to at least 8 years in prison for rape of legislative intern


Former Rep. Aaron von Ehlinger will serve at least eight years in prison for the felony crime of rape, with another 12 years or the possibility of parole, for a total of 20 years in prison, Fourth District Judge Michael Reardon ruled Wednesday. Von Ehlinger will also be required to register as...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Former GOP lawmaker sentenced to at least 8 years in prison for rape of legislative intern
> 
> 
> Former Rep. Aaron von Ehlinger will serve at least eight years in prison for the felony crime of rape, with another 12 years or the possibility of parole, for a total of 20 years in prison, Fourth District Judge Michael Reardon ruled Wednesday. Von Ehlinger will also be required to register as...
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

Every moron with a social media account and a camera can now become an idiotTV station and perhaps soon a criminal, or on the domestic terrorist watch list... Hate crime laws could see ole Cletus here without his guns, if the democrats pass the right laws and he ends up on a list...






*TikTokin Confederate Urges Fellow Republicans To Play Dress Up*
24,371 views Aug 31, 2022 This TikToker goes on the defense for Doug Mastriano who has once again found himself in hot water following the circulation of a photo depicting the Republican candidate for Governor of Pennsylvania in a confederate soldier's uniform. David Shuster breaks it down on Rebel HQ.


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2022)

*Republicans rage against ranked choice voting after Alaska election*
Republicans are fuming about ranked choice and “jungle” primary voting systems after Democrat Mary Peltola won a special House election in Alaska over former Gov. Sarah Palin (R) and Republican Nick Begich. 

The race in The Last Frontier was the first federal test of the state’s unusual voting system that is gaining influence across the country. 

“Ranked-choice voting is a scam to rig elections,” Sen. Tom Cotton (R-Ark.) tweeted after results from Alaska’s special election showing Peltola won Wednesday. “60% of Alaska voters voted for a Republican, but thanks to a convoluted process and ballot exhaustion—which disenfranchises voters—a Democrat ‘won.’” 

Republican National Committee (RNC) national press secretary Emma Vaughn said in a statement that the Alaska special election results “prove what we’ve known all along — ranked-choice voting disenfranchises voters.” 

“Our Republican nominees earned nearly 60% of Alaskans’ votes on the ballot, and now every single one of those voters lost their voice to choose their representative in Congress. Alaskans deserve an equal and fair process, two things this special election were not,” Vaughn said. 

Tyler Bowyer, an RNC national committeeman from Arizona, told The Hill on Thursday that he plans to lead a resolution for the RNC to formally oppose ranked choice voting at the RNC’s next winter meeting at the start of 2023. 

In the Alaska system, voters pick one candidate in a nonpartisan jungle primary. Then the top four candidates head to the general election, where voters rank their choices. If no candidate wins more than 50 percent of the vote, there is an automatic runoff where ballots for the candidate with the least votes are reallocated to the next-choice pick, if the voter made one. 

After independent Al Gross withdrew from the general election, the first round of the Alaska special election saw nearly 60 percent of voters choosing Palin and Begich. But when Begich’s votes were redistributed, only about half went to Palin, with Peltola getting around 29 percent of his first-round voters. Another fifth of his voters did not make a second-choice pick. 

Critics say that the ranked choice system is confusing — Palin called it “convoluted” after her loss on Wednesday night — but advocates point to an exit poll where 85 percent of Alaskan voters said the system was “simple.” 

Advocates for the system also argue that it gives more power to voters rather than to parties, disincentivizes negative campaigning and is a politically neutral system. And the system does have some support among Republicans. 

“The reason the party doesn’t like it is because it takes the decision about who the candidates are away from the party and gives it back to voters,” said consultant Robert Dillon, who previously worked for Sen. Lisa Murkowski (R-Alaska) on the Senate Energy and Natural Resources Committee. “The parties naturally, you know, find that threatening, but voters don’t.” 

The system could also shield Murkowski, who voted to impeach former President Trump, from conservative blowback and help her win reelection this year, since she did not have to face Trump-endorsed challenger Kelly Tshibaka in a closed primary election. 

Bowyer, the Arizona RNC national committeeman, said that the system will ultimately lead to conservative factions of the Republican Party not being represented. 

“The reality is, it’s really a system of moderation,” Bowyer said, adding that the goal of many ranked choice advocates is to eliminate partisan primaries. “That is very destructive for the political parties. … What it does is essentially creates a uniparty or a single-party system, or a no-party system, when most of the public for a long time have always been advocates for more parties.” 

“It eliminates any possibility that someone that’s more conservative — and really, on the Democratic side, more progressive — can ever make it through that system,” Bowyer said. 

A GOP turn against ranked choice voting started in 2018, when former Rep. Bruce Poliquin (R-Maine) lost to Democratic Rep. Jared Golden after a ranked choice system went into effect in Maine.

Poliquin had the most first-round votes, but after votes from independent candidates were reallocated, Golden crossed the 50 percent threshold. 

Cotton previously spoke out against the ranked choice voting system in 2020, when ranked choice advocates attempted a ballot measure to change the Arkansas system. He portrayed it as a scheme pushed by “out-of-state liberal billionaires” trying to make Arkansas “liberal, woke, and progressive.” 

“Jungle primaries with ranked-choice voting rob voters of a clear electoral choice,” Cotton said in a statement to The Hill. 

But the change is getting criticism from Democrats, too, as voters will consider a Nevada ballot initiative to impose a system similar to Alaska’s. Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) and Sen. Catherine Cortez Masto (D-Nev.) both oppose the measure. 

Still, it may be too early to tell whether the system puts Republicans at a disadvantage. 

“The GOP is now 0-2 in 2 high-profile races decided in both states with RCV — ME-2 in 2018 and the Alaska House special. Does that mean RCV is biased against Republicans? I don’t really think so – the sample size is tiny,” Kyle Kondik, managing editor at Sabato’s Crystal Ball at the University of Virginia Center for Politics, said in an email to The Hill. 

“It’s also not Democrats’ or RCV’s [ranked choice voting’s] fault that the 2 top Republicans running in Alaska, Begich and Palin, did not seem to do a good enough job of catering their campaigns to the system.” 

Republican digital strategist Eric Wilson says Republicans should not completely discount ranked choice voting, especially when it can be used in a closed nominating process rather than a nonpartisan jungle primary. He pointed to the Virginia Republican Party using a ranked choice–like nominating system last year, resulting in the nomination of Gov. Glenn Youngkin and the party’s first statewide wins in more than a decade. 

“What I’m trying to do is stand in front of the mob and say don’t throw the baby out with the bathwater, because ranked choice voting is a very useful mechanism for Republicans, especially when it comes to Ronald Reagan’s 11th Commandment of ‘Thou shalt not speak ill of fellow Republicans,’” Wilson said. 








Republicans rage against ranked choice voting after Alaska election


Republicans are fuming about ranked choice and “jungle” primary voting systems after Democrat Mary Peltola won a special House election in Alaska over former Gov. Sarah Palin (R) and Re…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

*Let's talk about Ted Cruz, education, slackers, and risk....*


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2022)

*Trump: McConnell Is 'Bad News,' 'Negative' for GOP, 'He'll Be Gone'*
Former President Donald Trump continues to make it clear he is no fan of Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., after making a call for McConnell's removal form his GOP leadership role.

"The party is furious with him," Trump told "The John Fredericks Show" on Thursday. "We have to put up with him for a period of time, but eventually, he'll be gone.

"He'll be gone. He's bad news."

Trump called for McConnell's ouster as leader "immediately" last week, but is not apparently ready to accept he will remain Senate leader at least until the new senators are sworn in come January, needing McConnell's fundraising for candidates in these midterms through the Senate Leadership Fund.

"Who would've known that he turned out so bad?" Trump added. "He's not good and we're going to go through him. And then we'll have to do something later on. We'll have to do something with him. You know, he raises money, and he hands it out to senators, and that's how he keeps his power."

McConnell's SLF pulled roughly $8 million in ad buys from the Arizona Senate race for September, a race that Trump-endorsed Blake Masters has a chance at flipping the seat of incumbent Sen. Mark Kelly, D-Ariz.

McConnell has influence over the SLF coffers, but Trump recalls McConnell once asked him for help to win reelection against Democrat Amy McGrath in Kentucky.

"He's such a negative for the party," Trump said of McConnell. "He's a guy that — I'm embarrassed to tell you — he was losing to somebody named Amy McGrath in Kentucky. I did very well in Kentucky as you know, by a lot." 




__





Loading…






www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump: McConnell Is 'Bad News,' 'Negative' for GOP, 'He'll Be Gone'*
> Former President Donald Trump continues to make it clear he is no fan of Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., after making a call for McConnell's removal form his GOP leadership role.
> 
> "The party is furious with him," Trump told "The John Fredericks Show" on Thursday. "We have to put up with him for a period of time, but eventually, he'll be gone.
> ...


With Biden going after MAGA republicans, it must look like Mitch and Joe are ganging up on him. Maybe Joe should have a few meetings with Mitch, invite him to the WH for diner, just to talk over old times in the senate and let Donald's paranoia do the rest.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

a Republican candidate for governor. Why am I not surprised. 





__





Loading…






amp.sacbee.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

They all snivel when they realize they fucked themselves for nothing but bullshit.









Ex-NYPD cop sobs in court as he gets 10 years in prison for attacking DC officer at the Capitol on Jan. 6


New York City Police Officer Thomas Webster sobbed in court as the judge told him that he would get the level 4 sentence enhancement which would add 6.25 years to his sentence over beating a Capitol Police officer on Jan. 6, 2021. The federal prosecutors were seeking a 17-year sentence“I just...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They all snivel when they realize they fucked themselves for nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love it when the hard talking, hard fighting gravy seals have a fucking public breakdown...and people are worried these cocksuckers are going to start a civil war?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

I wonder if he's a republican?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 2, 2022)

__





Loading…






www.yahoo.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i love it when the hard talking, hard fighting gravy seals have a fucking public breakdown...and people are worried these cocksuckers are going to start a civil war?


how about the oath keepers? i'd think one of the most important oaths is to not rat on fellow members???? lol


----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> a Republican candidate for governor. Why am I not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair officials? Not if I was that girl's father.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2022)

Hugo Phurst said:


>


When someone shows you who they are...


----------



## printer (Sep 2, 2022)

*Trump Megadonor Adelson's Republican Spending Spree Is Ending*
Republicans aren’t seeing as many big checks from one of their most generous benefactors, creating a financial hole for the GOP just as Democrats get a fundraising windfall tied to abortion.

Miriam Adelson along with her late husband Sheldon Adelson were the party’s biggest donors over the past decade. But her only major contribution in the current election cycle is the $5 million she donated in July to the Congressional Leadership Fund, a super PAC that backs House GOP candidates.
The couple, the largest shareholders of casino giant Las Vegas Sands Corp. and a long-time bugaboo to Democrats, donated $524 million to the party’s super PACs, committees and candidates between 2011 and 2020. They were high-profile backers of former President Donald Trump, who awarded Miriam the Presidential Medal of Freedom in 2018.

But since her husband’s death in January 2021, Miriam Adelson, a 76-year-old physician, has largely eschewed the in-person events with politicians that typically conclude with big donations, according to two people familiar with her activity who asked not to be identified. Miriam, who spends much of her time in Israel, didn’t respond to a request for comment.

Adelson’s financial circumstances have changed as well. While a net worth exceeding $27 billion makes her the sixth-richest woman in the world, according to the Bloomberg Billionaires Index, her wealth has taken a hit during Covid, with the stock down 45% since the end of 2019. Sands also stopped paying dividends in April 2020, ending a consistent stream of income. The family’s 433 million shares had thrown off more than $1 billion a year in cash.

The expectation among many in Washington was that Miriam would maintain the couple’s benevolence. But her only major contribution this year is one-sixth of what the Adelsons had given to the Congressional Leadership Fund by this point in the 2018 election cycle. That time around, both also wrote $33,900 checks, then the maximum amount, to the Republican National Committee and the National Republican Congressional Committee, and maxed out to 18 federal candidates.

Without the Adelsons’ big donations, some Republicans worry they could face a cash crunch heading into the midterms. The party is favored to take a majority in the House, though its chances of controlling the Senate have deteriorated due to the fundraising struggles of candidates in battleground states.

The money Democrats are drawing in response to the Supreme Court’s Dobbs ruling that reversed Roe vs. Wade and ended the national right to abortion has also put the GOP at a disadvantage. Democratic Senate candidates in seven of the eight battleground states have raised more money than their Republican competitors, meaning GOP super PACs will have to pick up the advertising slack.

“If Adelson is effectively sitting out the cycle, it leaves an awful big hole,” said Dan Eberhart, a major Republican donor and chief executive officer of oilfield services company Canary Drilling Services.

One person familiar with Miriam’s thinking said it isn’t surprising that she hasn’t given as much as she used to when her husband was alive. She has a very strong passion for Israel, but Sheldon was more vocal and passionate about US politics, the person said.

Miriam wasn’t directly involved in Sands’ business dealings to the degree that her husband was. The pair had some of their wishes realized under Trump, such as having Jerusalem designated as Israel’s capital and the opening of an embassy there. Other issues, such as a battle against online betting, ended with Sheldon’s death.

The people, who asked not to be identified discussing private information, cautioned that there’s still time yet left in the election cycle for Adelson to donate. But if she does scale back giving for the duration of the midterm cycle, some Republican groups that have counted on Adelson money in the past could find themselves short on cash.

One example is the Senate Leadership Fund, a super PAC with close ties to Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell. In 2020, it raised $340 million ahead of the general election, and backed candidates in 12 Senate races. The bulk of that amount, some $212 million, arrived in the critical period between Aug. 1 and Election Day. The Adelsons gave $70 million during that period, about one-third of the total.

For the midterms, the Senate Leadership Fund has raised $113 million through June 30, but has collected more since. It’s booked more than $170 million in airtime in eight races, according to data from AdImpact, which tracks political spending. The super PAC reports its third quarter fundraising totals to the Federal Election Commission on Oct. 15.

But a look at its biggest donors also serves as a reminder that it’s possible other wealthy supporters will fill the void as the Adelson money goes away. The Senate Leadership Fund has pulled in $10 million donations from Blackstone Group Inc. CEO Stephen Schwarzman and hedge-fund magnate Ken Griffin.

Other Republican donors have opened their wallets wider while new donors are getting in the game. Larry Ellison, the co-founder of Oracle Corp., has given $21 million to GOP candidates and committees, triple the amount he gave in 2020. Other top donors, including Richard and Elizabeth Uihlein, owners of Uline Inc., and quant fund manager Jeff Yass, are on pace to exceed the amounts they gave in 2020.

Billionaire investor Peter Thiel has pumped $30 million into a pair of super PACs, more than 13 times the amount he gave in 2020. Ryan Salame, the co-chief executive officer of crypto exchange FTX, has given more than $18.3 million. But their donations so far have been spent in primaries rather than hoarded for the general election.

In February, Sands completed the sale of its Venetian resort complex in Las Vegas to Apollo Global Management Inc., marking the end of an era for a property that had been the site of many meetings between Sheldon Adelson and politicians looking for support. Sands management has since moved to offices away from the city’s famous Strip. When House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy came to town for campaigning in late August, Miriam was out of town.








Trump Megadonor Adelson's Republican Spending Spree Is Ending


(Bloomberg) -- Republicans aren’t seeing as many big checks from one of their most generous benefactors, creating a financial hole for the GOP just as Democrats get a fundraising windfall tied to abortion.Most Read from BloombergLukoil Chairman Ravil Maganov Dies After Falling From Hospital...




ca.yahoo.com


----------



## Polly Wog (Sep 2, 2022)

Headaches Are Piling Up for Mitch McConnell Without Any More Thiel Bucks


Billionaire Peter Thiel has reportedly rejected multiple funding requests by the Senate minority leader, who is also facing intraparty criticism for casting doubt over the quality of some of the GOP’s unorthodox Senate hopefuls.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2022)

Mitch McWattle


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

topcat said:


> Mitch McWattle


i have two pet turtles...i came so fucking close to naming one of them mitch...but that would not have been fair to the poor turtle, it would have been like naming your kid Hitler


----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have two pet turtles...i came so fucking close to naming one of them mitch...but that would not have been fair to the poor turtle, it would have been like naming your kid Hitler


 Get a turkey.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

topcat said:


> Get a turkey.


they roam wild here, not uncommon at all to see up to a dozen walking down the side of the road...i need to start feeding a big loud one, name him Mitch...i could make him a tiktok star, use him to predict elections like they use Phil the groundhog to predict spring


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

topcat said:


> Get a turkey.


Donald would be a logical name for a pet rattlesnake...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

topcat said:


> Get a turkey.


göbbel göbbel


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald would be a logical name for a pet rattlesnake...


nah; rattlers serve a sound ecological function.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> nah; rattlers serve a sound ecological function.


They eat rats


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 2, 2022)

GOP candidate calls for 'pitchforks and torches' as he fumes over the 'liberal media'


The Trump-endorsed GOP candidate for Wisconsin governor called for people to take up “pitchforks and torches” in reaction to a story that detailed his giving to anti-abortion groups and churches, News8000 reports. Tim Michels, who faces Democratic Gov. Tony Evers, slammed a story published by...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2022)

Stop. Stop, 'yer killin' me!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

topcat said:


> Stop. Stop, 'yer killin' me!


Moo lock!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 2, 2022)

MAGA monkeys are threatening the president …. I think some doors will get kicked open.

“Users on several far-right and ultranationalist venues made violent threats against President Joe Biden following his speech addressing political extremism on September 1, 2022,” said one of the alerts. “Users advocated for Biden to be murdered and predicted violence if he continues speaking about the topic.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 2, 2022)

Threatening the president of the United States is a federal felony under United States Code Title 18, Section 871. It consists of knowingly and willfully mailing or otherwise making "any threat to take the life of, to kidnap, or to inflict great bodily harm upon the president of the United States".

It is considered a political offense. 

Threatening the president of the United States is a class D felony under United States Code Title 18, Section 871. It is punishable by up to 5 years in prison , a maximum fine of $250,000, a $100 special assessment, and up to 3 years of supervised release. Internet restrictions such as a prohibition on access to email have been imposed on offenders who made their threats by computer. The U.S. Sentencing Guidelines set a base offense level of 12 for sending threatening communication, but when a threat to the president is involved, a 6-level "official victim" enhancement applies. Moreover, "an upward departure may be warranted due to the potential disruption of the governmental function. *Further enhancements can apply if the offender evidenced an intent to carry out the threat (6-level enhancement); made more than two threats (2-level enhancement)*; caused substantial disruption of public, governmental, or business functions or services (4-level enhancement); or created a substantial risk of inciting others to harm federal officials (2-level enhancement). Since each 6-level increase approximately doubles the Guidelines sentencing range, it is not particularly rare for an offender who threatens the president to receive a sentence at or near the statutory maximum, especially if he/she has a criminal history and/or does not qualify for a reduction for acceptance of responsibility. There is a 4-level decrease available for a threat involving a "single instance evidencing little or no deliberation", which would usually apply to spur-of-the-moment verbal threats. 

The maximum penalty for threatening a United States judge or a Federal law enforcement officer is 10 years imprisonment — double the maximum penalty for threatening the president. 

MAGAts must love prison food.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 2, 2022)

Mitt Romney financed this company.










Cheerleaders sexually abused by coaches in SC, lawsuit says


COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — Multiple cheerleading coaches in South Carolina — including a...




www.mysanantonio.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565517747072770049


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2022)

topcat said:


> Stop. Stop, 'yer killin' me!


I was torn between the laughing emoji and the sad emoji.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 2, 2022)

Twitter has banned a Florida Republican candidate from the platform after a tweet that encouraged the killing of federal agents, as reported by Florida Politics on Friday. 

*Luis Miguel* is campaigning in the Republican primary to represent Florida’s 20th district in the state House of Representatives. Twitter did not immediately respond to a request for comment on its justification for the ban.

Miguel’s threat comes amid intense GOP hostility toward the FBI and IRS, spurred by the federal raid on Mar-a-Lago and Congress’ recent move to increase tax enforcement. But Miguel’s tweet went beyond criticisms of the agencies, calling for armed violence against their employees.

*“Under my plan, all Floridians will be able to shoot FBI, IRS, ATF, and all other federal troops ON SIGHT,” the message read. “Let freedom ring.”*


This dickweed needs a good pair of zip tie cuffs , tin cup and dark cell.
This fucker needs to be made an example of.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565517747072770049


Toss-up between Krayzeigh MxInsany
and Paymeigh McEnary 
for the MagAninny.


----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2022)

This must be the second wave of extremely stupid people. Old SNL skit that fits.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 2, 2022)

Lady G - Lying cunt


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5191959


nice sketch of Gan


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> nice sketch of Gan


Political cartoons can sum things up succinctly and give ya a laugh too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 3, 2022)

Horse face greene opening her filthy mouth slit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565524388384055296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565770710538194947


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 3, 2022)

MTG selling more Tard Gear.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 3, 2022)

Hold your lunch


----------



## topcat (Sep 3, 2022)

That's an infection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)

*New Doc Looks At How GOP Leadership Traded Rule Of Law For Political Power*
52,386 views Sep 3, 2022 Award-winning filmmaker Michael Kirk sits down with host Ali Velshi to discuss his new investigative film, “Lies, Politics and Democracy.” FRONTLINE kicks off its new season on September 6th with a special premiere of the powerful new film investigating Trump’s influence on the Republican Party and the mounting threats to American democracy. The two hour special features interviews with renowned scholars, journalists and key figures in the conservative movement who sounded the alarm about the dangers of acquiescing to Trump’s authoritarian bent. These experts argue that the Republican leadership sold the party’s values in return for political wins even as the twice-impeached president incited the worst elements of the far-right. "The calculation they’ve made is if they want to get reelected, they have to sign on with Donald Trump-- even in the face of their own knowledge that the Big Lie is a big lie,” Kirk tells Velshi.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)

*How Do Civil Wars Start?*
12,449 views Sep 3, 2022 According to recent polling, 40% of Americans think the next civil war will likely happen within the decade. Jelani Cobb, Barbara F. Walter and Tiffany Cross discuss the current political landscape and what could push America over the edge.


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *How Do Civil Wars Start?*
> 12,449 views Sep 3, 2022 According to recent polling, 40% of Americans think the next civil war will likely happen within the decade. Jelani Cobb, Barbara F. Walter and Tiffany Cross discuss the current political landscape and what could push America over the edge.


How would we go about having a civil war? How would it start?

A group of guys get together going door to door asking who you voted for? 

A group of armed militants form in some far off mountain and then come down to the cities and start shooting people up?

Do 50 million magats from all over the country suddenly decide to pick up a gun and kill their liberal neighbors?

Do all the magats start moving to the same state and start forming their own militias?

Curious minds want to know


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> How would we go about having a civil war? How would it start?
> 
> A group of guys get together going door to door asking who you voted for?
> 
> ...


The modern way is to sow chaos and dissatisfaction, stop social progress and cause social division, then "only I can fix it". The name of the game is seizing the power of the state and using it to suppress their enemies and retain power with minority rule. Trump was a vehicle for this and one of the few who they instinctively knew would follow through on a power grab. You won't see blue and grey with General Lee on his white horse, it will be more subtitle than that. In order for democracy to work you just need good will and there is none, they just wanna stick their thumb in Uncle Sam's eye until he gives in.

However, win in November and the democrats can give the FBI the tools they need to cut the fuckers off at the knees with anti terrorism laws, a domestic terrorist watch list and hate crime laws to put the assholes on it. Other changes like HR1 and voting rights legislation will level the playing field. The democrats must destroy the MAGA republican wing as a constitutional duty. It is not an option to destroy domestic enemies of the US constitution who tried to install a dictator, to attempt to overthrow the constitution made them it's enemies and they are still trying.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> How would we go about having a civil war? How would it start?
> 
> A group of guys get together going door to door asking who you voted for?
> 
> ...


i'm not sure i should give the magats any advice...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2022)

they would need a leader of their own...a battle leader, not a loud mouthed politician who doesn't have a fucking clue about how to fight. a retired high ranking officer, who has led men in the field, and understands how to motivate them. they would also need a core of politicians to coordinate logistics and procure supplies...a "real" civil war would be a war...not a lot of redneck assholes wrecking up the capital building and overpowering cops with sheer numbers.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2022)

The US barely survived a virus that froze our supply chains of food and TP. A war would be hundreds of times worse. Frail elderly and children would be the first wave of deaths followed by tens of millions dying afterward of hunger, disease and battle casualties. Casual talk of civil war is unimaginable to me. 

Fuck this civil war and any talk of it. Virtually every MAGA GOP "civil warrior" is 4F by military standards. An actual hot civil war would be a death sentence to them. None of their fantasies make any sense. 

Oh, and those US militia. The US reservists who would be sent out to stop them? Those are damn fine soldiers. Many of them fought in real wars too. 
Nobody should want this. Biden pleaded with the US public last night for peaceful political resolution at the ballet box. We should take note and listen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

*Ex-GOP lawmaker says Trump gave Democrats a gift with speech*
18,161 views Sep 4, 2022 Former President Donald Trump aired grievances against the FBI, Democrats and President Biden while stumping for GOP candidates in Pennsylvania.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

They are going for conspiracy in Georgia and Lindsey could be part of it along with the fake electors, Trump and his minions. They do have Donald by the nuts however, but maybe he will cut a deal by ratting out everybody else. Donald walks and a couple of dozen go down over it, that's unlikely, they always target the kingpin. If they just target Donald over the direct election interference it will be an easy case to make and they can also indict him with conspiracy over the fake elector scheme in Georgia. There might be more than one trial in Georgia, one for election interference by Trump and others on the call, that will be easy to prove with the recording. There might also be another trial over the fake electors with Donald and many others as defendants.






*Lawyer reveals the most significant question Graham may have to answer about Trump*
5,240 views Sep 4, 2022 Constitutional lawyer Page Pate discusses a federal judge's ruling that Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-SC) must answer questions before a grand jury about Trump's efforts to overturn the 2020 election results in Georgia.


----------



## Polly Wog (Sep 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure i should give the magats any advice...


Maggots


----------



## Polly Wog (Sep 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The US barely survived a virus that froze our supply chains of food and TP. A war would be hundreds of times worse. Frail elderly and children would be the first wave of deaths followed by tens of millions dying afterward of hunger, disease and battle casualties. Casual talk of civil war is unimaginable to me.
> 
> Fuck this civil war and any talk of it. Virtually every MAGA GOP "civil warrior" is 4F by military standards. An actual hot civil war would be a death sentence to them. None of their fantasies make any sense.
> 
> ...


The problem is there are those that are not very rational. It's gawds will.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Maggots


no...MAGATS...followers of MAGA...i would not insult the noble maggot, who performs an important ecological function, by comparing them with the totally useless and non beneficial magat, who serve no useful constructive purpose, and only tears down everything it touches


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 4, 2022)

The Trump-backed candidate for Michigan secretary of state once threatened to kill her husband and two daughters when he asked for a divorce, court records show


Another time, she tried to take control of the car her ex-husband was driving and crash it with their two kids in the backseat, court records show.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> The problem is there are those that are not very rational. It's gawds will.


Lord take them soon, please.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> How would we go about having a civil war? How would it start?
> 
> A group of guys get together going door to door asking who you voted for?
> 
> ...







*Clint Watts: Rise In Far-Right Extremism Could ‘Break Up The Country’*
1,113 views Sep 4, 2022 Over half of die-hard Republicans believe a civil war is likely in the next decade, an Economist poll finds. Former FBI Special Agent Clint Watts shares how that political conflict is already playing out. “Acute instances of violence are definitely a daily concern,” says Watts. “If we were to have another Oklahoma City bombing today, I don’t think there would be much surprise.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

*Top Psychotherapist SOUNDS ALARM about Trump’s Descent into MADNESS - PoliticsGirl Full Episode*
152,192 views Aug 16, 2022 Today’s pod is a candid conversation with Nick Carmody, psychotherapist, lawyer, and Executive Board Member for the World Mental Health Coalition. Nick uses his psychology expertise to look at politics and how politics affects the personality of the country. If there’s already political science, Nick believes there should be political psychology. 

We talk about what’s going on with the Republican Party, Trumpism, and the recent search of Mar-a-lago from a psychological perspective, and we discuss about how the cult of personality has transformed individuals into a tribe who seem almost pathologically devoted to Trump and Trumpism no matter how much damage they do to themselves or the country.


----------



## printer (Sep 4, 2022)

*McCaul: A lot of Republicans were ‘very offended’ by Biden speech*

Rep. Michael McCaul (R-Texas) said many Republicans were “very offended” by President Biden’s primetime speech last week that called out former President Trump and MAGA Republicans as extremists and a threat to democracy.

McCaul told ABC’s “This Week” co-anchor Martha Raddatz that Biden’s Philadelphia address from Independence Hall on Thursday night had the “opposite effect” of unifying the nation because calling Republicans “a threat to democracy is really a slap in the face.”

Raddatz noted that shortly after Biden’s speech, McCaul tweeted that attacking Republicans would only further divide the country, asking: “When you look at those polls showing 60 to 70 percent of Republicans believe Joe Biden is not the legitimate president, what is Biden supposed to do when the country cannot even decide what democracy means?”

With a potential rematch of Biden and Trump seeking the presidency in 2024, McCaul said Biden is “teeing up who the enemy is in his view.”

“It [was] under the guise of a speech that’s to unite the nation, and I don’t think he succeeded in that,” the Texas lawmaker said of Biden’s address. “I heard it personally back here in Texas, that a lot of Republicans were very offended by that speech.”

Biden — who portrayed the Republican Party as divided between the hardline MAGA faction and mainstream conservatives — was also slammed by Trump, who called the president an “enemy of the state.”

Republicans criticized Biden in the wake of his address, with some declaring him the “divider in chief” noting that it went against his 2020 campaign promise to unify the country.

Biden has stepped up his criticism of Trump, notably mentioning him by name and calling out the MAGA-wing of the GOP and Trump’s influence on the party as a danger to democracy.
Before Thursday’s address, Biden had compared the MAGA philosophy to “semi-fascism,” drawing the ire of Republicans. New Hampshire Gov. Chris Sununu (R) last week said the president “owes an apology” to Republicans for the fascism comment, a call echoed by others in the GOP.

The grip of Trump’s influence was on full display following an FBI search of his Mar-a-Lago property with Republicans fervently coming his defense in the immediate aftermath. And eight of 10 House Republicans who voted to impeach him for the Jan. 6 rioting either resigned or lost against an opponent Trump backed.








McCaul: A lot of Republicans were ‘very offended’ by Biden speech


Rep. Michael McCaul (R-Texas) said many Republicans were “very offended” by President Biden’s primetime speech last week that called out former President Trump and MAGA Republican…




thehill.com





The truth sometimes hurts.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2022)

People are saying that John Fetterman is a druggie.


Sad.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *McCaul: A lot of Republicans were ‘very offended’ by Biden speech*
> 
> Rep. Michael McCaul (R-Texas) said many Republicans were “very offended” by President Biden’s primetime speech last week that called out former President Trump and MAGA Republicans as extremists and a threat to democracy.
> 
> ...


who gives a fuck if they're offended? if they're offended at people's opinions of them, maybe they should examine themselves and see why people have those opinions...just fuckin SAYIN...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> People are saying that John Fetterman is a druggie.
> 
> 
> Sad.


let me guess...fucked up, stupid, cultish, ignorant, brainwashed people are saying that...? 
do i win a cookie?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> let me guess...fucked up, stupid, cultish, ignorant, brainwashed people are saying that...?
> do i win a cookie?


People in The land of Oz


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> People in The land of Oz


people in oz support the good wizard, not the wicked witch. they hunt wicked witches. so they would be hunting trump. OMFG trump has been telling the truth, if he were in Oz...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


that was good, but a little easy. catching trump being hypocritical just involves being present when he opens his mouth.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> let me guess...fucked up, stupid, cultish, ignorant, brainwashed people are saying that...?
> do i win a cookie?


Oh, I just figured everybody saw this last night. This guy's a fucking menace.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> People in The land of Oz


New Jersey?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh, I just figured everybody saw this last night. This guy's a fucking menace.


no, i prefer to read what he says the day after...the sound of his voice makes me want to break shit, so i avoid hearing him whenever i can


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> New Jersey?


Turkey


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 4, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> New Jersey?


Just follow the yellow brick road to find the man behind the curtain


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, i prefer to read what he says the day after...the sound of his voice makes me want to break shit, so i avoid hearing him whenever i can


I think it is quite worthwhile to watch him, and his crowds. It just highlights what a dangerous group this is and really brings home what supporting him means.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think it is quite worthwhile to watch him, and his crowds. It just highlights what a dangerous group this is and really brings home what supporting him means.


Hopefully by driving him mad while letting him run amuck among the republicans will make that obvious to enough people by election day. Donald is the ugly face of fascism in America and will motivate people to get to the polls, so will abortion.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think it is quite worthwhile to watch him, and his crowds. It just highlights what a dangerous group this is and really brings home what supporting him means.


i've seen enough fanatics adoring their junior deities...they're all the same.
they can wear dishdasha, 3 piece suits, lederhosen, or cheap khakis, the shit pouring out of their mouths only varies in the details


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

*Let's talk about the prisoner's dilemma of Trump and the GOP....*
7,697 views Sep 4, 2022


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2022)

Hell froze the fuck over - *MTG got a Doppelgänger
*

Same Big Mouth , Neanderthal face and bat shit crazy.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566439107974385667


----------



## printer (Sep 5, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh, I just figured everybody saw this last night. This guy's a fucking menace.


I also do not play anything where I have to hear his voice. Two hours? That is insane.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 5, 2022)

printer said:


> I also do not play anything where I have to hear his voice. Two hours? That is insane.


i'd rather have a root canal with no anesthetic than listen to that moron for 2 minutes...after 2 hours i'd be trying to bust my own ear drums...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2022)

Looks like they will need a big dark money sugar daddy. They need to put out a sign, republicans for sale! Maybe they should demand some of Trump's stop the steal money, that's where their suckers have been sending the small donor cash. Good luck getting money out of Donald! Maybe Mitch should ask real nice?  

I wonder how the house republicans are doing? They depend on small donor cash more than the senate does, who often have corporate and big donors, but the heat must be on them for supporting fascism. If the democrats win the election and outlaw dark money as part of election reforms, they will be in real trouble in 2024. Dark money just puts American politicians on the international bribery market and facilitates foreign influence in elections.






*Senate Republicans Lose A Major Cash Haul*
57,286 views Sep 5, 2022 The National Republican Senate Committee has blown through nearly all the funds it has raised since early 2021, according to new reporting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2022)

*Will A Midterm GOP Strategy Involving Trump Repel Moderates And Independents?*
476 views Sep 5, 2022 For the midterms, Republican campaigns hope rallies, robo-calls and virtual appearances by former President Trump can boost excitement in the party base without turning off moderates and independents, according to new Washington Post reporting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2022)

*Report: How the GOP’s cash haul for Senate races vanished*
79,541 views Sep 5, 2022 New York Times reporter Shane Goldmacher joins CNN’s New Day to discuss his reporting on how the National Republican Senatorial Committee has fallen behind in the race to fund its 2022 candidates after reporting record contributions at the end of July.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd rather have a root canal with no anesthetic than listen to that moron for 2 minutes...after 2 hours i'd be trying to bust my own ear drums...


Here, listen to this. It’s not trump so you should be ok.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Here, listen to this. It’s not trump so you should be ok.


It sure sounds like tRUMP


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It sure sounds like tRUMP


The best impersonation I’ve heard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The best impersonation I’ve heard.


Donald voice is wailing whine and whenever he is speaking it looks like he is trying to take a shit, grunting one out and pinching it off.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2022)

That man sounds perennially hypoxic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2022)

Donald is at war with the republican establishment, spent the day trashing them and Foxnews on Bullshit social.






*Desperate Trump goes on HYSTERICAL and BIZARRE social media rant SLAMMING Fox as RINOS*
128,443 views Sep 5, 2022 Trump made numerous despicable posts on his failing social media platform. His posts called the FBI and the DOJ mobsters and called out Fox for being a RINO Network. Trump also claimed he “did nothing wrong” in deranged capitalized letters.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 5, 2022)

Bwhahaha


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 5, 2022)

Joe got salty on a trump heckler ….


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Joe got salty on a trump heckler ….
> 
> View attachment 5193306







*'Let Him Go' Vs. 'I'd Like To Punch Him In The Face': How Biden, Trump Handle Hecklers*
60,484 views Sep 6, 2022 President Biden urged for a heckler over the weekend to be let go, saying that everyone had the right to be an idiot. Compare Biden's reaction to how Donald Trump handled a protester in 2016.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2022)

Looks like Donald needs some billionaire fascist to bail him out with truth social, someone who wants to blow a billion in pocket change. I guess if he gets the cash for Truth Social, it will be taken from GOP candidates, like all the small donor money. Donald is bankrupting the GOP, par for the course and will destroy them on the way out the door after using them as much as he can to try and squirm out of his legal troubles. They gave him a home and now he will burn the house down when he leaves. After all, it was all their fault he ended up in prison, they weren't loyal enough to him to take a bullet for him and that is an unforgivable sin.









EXCLUSIVE Deal partner for Trump's Truth Social fails to get backing for SPAC extension -sources


The blank-check acquisition firm that agreed to merge with Donald Trump's social media company failed to secure enough shareholder support for a one-year extension to complete the deal, people familiar with the matter said on Monday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'Let Him Go' Vs. 'I'd Like To Punch Him In The Face': How Biden, Trump Handle Hecklers*
> 60,484 views Sep 6, 2022 President Biden urged for a heckler over the weekend to be let go, saying that everyone had the right to be an idiot. Compare Biden's reaction to how Donald Trump handled a protester in 2016.


there is no comparison between trump and Biden.
while Biden has made a lot of decisions i disagreed with in the past, he never committed treason, he never attempted insurrection, he isn't in favor of turning our democracy into a fascist authoritarian religious state...
Biden doesn't grab women by the pussy, he doesn't cozy up to dictators just because he admires them, he doesn't beg governors of states to commit treason, and he doesn't install perjurers on the supreme court...
Biden is an intelligent, thoughtful person, who has a lot of experience AND expertise in politics.
trump is a greedy narcissist, with no experience at anything except grifting....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Donald needs some billionaire fascist to bail him out with truth social, someone who wants to blow a billion in pocket change. I guess if he gets the cash for Truth Social, it will be taken from GOP candidates, like all the small donor money. Donald is bankrupting the GOP, par for the course and will destroy them on the way out the door after using them as much as he can to try and squirm out of his legal troubles. They gave him a home and now he will burn the house down when he leaves. After all, it was all their fault he ended up in prison, they weren't loyal enough to him to take a bullet for him and that is an unforgivable sin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good, another failure for trump, and one that will drastically curb his ability to communicate with his followers...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good, another failure for trump, and one that will drastically curb his ability to communicate with his followers...


Ya still want him to be able to tell his fans to stay home in November! He has around 3 million followers on Bullshit social and a lot of them are probably journalists or the curious. He can email out his drivel to a selected group of his fans and underlings for them to post on social media for the base. If he told his base to stay home in November as revenge on the GOP, Foxnews wouldn't say a fucking peep about it!  Donald is gonna get a lot more crazy before this is over and the democrats want him strutting his stuff for a spell at least. It makes the fight between him and Biden, while he is going down in flames and taking the republicans with him. Donald is the face of American fascism and democracy is the number one issue.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 6, 2022)

I guess Trump was right after all about the election being rigged..









Newly obtained surveillance video shows fake Trump elector escorted operatives into Georgia county's elections office before voting machine breach


A Republican county official in Georgia escorted two operatives working with an attorney for former President Donald Trump into the county's election offices on the same day a voting system there was breached, newly obtained video shows.




www.cnn.com


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 6, 2022)

A FIRST IN OVER 100 YEARS !


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 7, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I guess Trump was right after all about the election being rigged..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have to destroy election integrity to save it.






A hundred bucks says this gets tracked back to MAGA sleuths.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

This could prove interesting to over 100 assholes in congress...









New Mexico county commissioner removed from elected office for role in US Capitol riot


A New Mexico judge on Tuesday removed January 6 rioter and Cowboys for Trump founder Couy Griffin from his elected position as a county commissioner for his role in the US Capitol attack.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

So what will a conviction is NY be worth in state prison time? 10 to 20 years? His two buddies are busted for the federal crimes he was pardoned for and all that evidence can be used in Steve's state trial. Bye bye Steve, yer next drink will be made in a state prison cell toilet after they slap the cuffs on ya!  It couldn't happen to a bigger asshole, except Trump.






*Steve Bannon Expected To Face State Indictment In New York*
1,101 views Sep 7, 2022 Almost two years after he received a pardon from President Donald Trump in a federal fraud case, Steve Bannon is expected to face state indictment in New York.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567892005623144448


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567877713506992129


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567892005623144448


Freeze and then seize his war chest, just like they did with Vlad, boy would Donald lose his mind at rallies if they took a couple of hundred million off him and shut his site down, Jesus!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Freeze and then seize his war chest, just like they did with Vlad, boy would Donald lose his mind at rallies if they took a couple of hundred million off him and shut his site down, Jesus!


for some reason i can actually see that happen.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5194537


"Jair is a great guy, calls me all the time."....
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/28/world/americas/brazil-bosonaro-corruption.html

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/07/05/brazil-bolsonaro-corruption-investigation/

https://www.reuters.com/world/americas/bolsonaro-defends-ex-education-minister-arrested-corruption-charges-2022-06-24/

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021/7/5/brazils-bolsonaro-faces-corruption-accusations

https://www.cnn.com/2021/07/21/americas/bolsonaro-scandals-health-scare-intl/index.html


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2022)

And from such nice, young Mormon children- a credit to your religious inflexibility!









People dressed in angel wings shielded LGBTQ students attending BYU from protesters | CNN


Classes at Brigham Young University have just begun, and queer students are already being reminded of the complicated relationship they have with the private religious school.




www.cnn.com





Be a Guardian in your space.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> for some reason i can actually see that happen.....


It's going to happen because those donations are 'stop the steal'..'wire fraud every donor..right down to those who gave $2.

It's not true, therefore a crime by scamming.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567892005623144448


Know how I first heard of this? I got an email from Trump asking for money to fund his defence against a CORRUPT and WEAPONIZED DOJ.

As long as enough people support him, he'll be fine. Consider him a tax on humanity for being stupid.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's going to happen because those donations are 'stop the steal'..'wire fraud every donor..right down to those who gave $2.
> 
> It's not true, therefore a crime by scamming.


i just want to see his PAC and Him take it in the shorts, all his money donated or not gone and slapped with a gag order so he can't do speaking engagements, plus dis-barred from ever take any government seat........let him shrivel up and burn


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

stay classy Oklahoma...
*“White Privilege” Cards Lead High School Students to Stage Walk Out in Frustration*
*One student alleged that he was handed a card by a student who called him a racial slur.*
Previously, a picture of a Black student circulated Snapchat, offering a cash reward “if caught.”








“White Privilege” Cards Lead High School Students to Stage Walk Out in Frustration


One student alleged that he was handed a card by a student who called him a racial slur.




www.theroot.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Know how I first heard of this? I got an email from Trump asking for money to fund his defence against a CORRUPT and WEAPONIZED DOJ.
> 
> As long as enough people support him, he'll be fine. Consider him a tax on humanity for being stupid.


You know how I heard about Roe? Got a donation request mere seconds after it hit the news from Pelosi. I responded back to a bot 'crass ask- no more'.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> stay classy Oklahoma...
> *“White Privilege” Cards Lead High School Students to Stage Walk Out in Frustration*
> *One student alleged that he was handed a card by a student who called him a racial slur.*
> Previously, a picture of a Black student circulated Snapchat, offering a cash reward “if caught.”
> ...


Not red or blue..it's right or wrong and that's what we need to strive for in the reset.

I'm pretty surprised the Feds didn't padlock Mar-a-Lago (and make it theirs) because it was used in conjunction with criminal activity; thousands of US Government top secret files?

Be a Guardian in your space.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You know how I heard about Roe? Got a donation request mere seconds after it hit the news from Pelosi. I responded back to a bot 'crass ask- no more'.


How the fuck did they get my name.

I blame others.

It's kinda like when you play a song on Spotify and it just doesn't get that's its ironic so you keep seeing it on your playlists.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> How the fuck did they get my name.
> 
> I blame others.
> 
> It's kinda like when you play a song on Spotify and it just doesn't get that's its ironic so you keep seeing it on your playlists.


The same way Hillary got MY name.'.there was a little commotion about her having access to Sanders' mail list through an ALLEGED DNC fuck-up of platforms..i'm just thinking they let her see his shit..karma is funny that way, though.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The same way Hillary got MY name.'.there was a little commotion about her having access to Sanders' mail list through an ALLEGED DNC fuck-up of platforms..i'm just thinking they let her see his shit..karma is funny that way, though.


Thoughts n prayers Seth Rich.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Not red or blue..it's right or wrong and that's what we need to strive for in the reset.
> 
> I'm pretty surprised the Feds didn't padlock Mar-a-Lago (and make it theirs) because it was used in conjunction with criminal activity; thousands of US Government top secret files?
> 
> Be a Guardian in your space.


As a white male in America and a democrat I felt compelled to donate to the democrats as soon as i read about roe being reversed. If your not part of the solution, your part of the problem. Not to worry women in America, white democratic males will carry the sword for you even if you won't. I don't want to be sitting around like i was in 2016 asking myself "could I have done more?" I will do everything in my power to protect the rights of all Americans.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 8, 2022)

Cuffed and stuffed -


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567966983311745027


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567966983311745027
> View attachment 5194706


*First Day in Prison*
One of the most challenging moments for the new prisoner is arriving at the facility. Many questions about what happens on your first day in prison arise








First Day In Prison | First Day in Federal Prison


Need to get ready for your first day in prison? Want to learn about what happens on your first day in federal prison? Our team can help.




prisonerresource.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

#1 republican stocking stuffer..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

Hey steve....er Fish....


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> As a white male in America and a democrat I felt compelled to donate to the democrats as soon as i read about roe being reversed. If your not part of the solution, your part of the problem. Not to worry women in America, white democratic males will carry the sword for you even if you won't. I don't want to be sitting around like i was in 2016 asking myself "could I have done more?" I will do everything in my power to protect the rights of all Americans.


I have my vote and it's mighty- you'd be surprised of my action even when you ridicule me for inaction- you have no idea.

I recently wrote to my Senator who responded back and posted here.

I'm a Guardian in my space.

I fought for my SSDI and refused defeat by Trump turning everyone down- no help from Iron Fist/Velvet Glove..that never came to fruition I was watching Pelosi, waiting to pick up the September deadline on UI. I had no money from September 2021 to February 2022. A non profit picked up my rent and there was the food bank..i'm not proud..I pocketed creamers and equal from 7/11. But I was waiting for her. I had to wash my underwear in the sink. I was waiting for her.

But it WAS darkest before the dawn.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> stay classy Oklahoma...
> *“White Privilege” Cards Lead High School Students to Stage Walk Out in Frustration*
> *One student alleged that he was handed a card by a student who called him a racial slur.*
> Previously, a picture of a Black student circulated Snapchat, offering a cash reward “if caught.”
> ...


those cards should absolve anyone of any responsibility when they whip the ass of the motherfucker that is carrying it...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those cards should absolve anyone of any responsibility when they whip the ass of the motherfucker that is carrying it...


There was a report from Alaska about a female trumper that flashed one of these cards at a cop instead of her drivers license and was let go without a ticket. She tweeted about it with pictures..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

Bannon hasn't earned his prison nickname yet. A prison nickname is akin to a "trail name" given to hikers by other hikers on the trail. It's the name they refer to you as. I once knew an inmate at Folsom that had a glass eye & they called him "Deadeye". He got the drop on a pursuing police officer and missed him at point blank range, the officer returned fire and hit him in the eye. I always wondered if he got his nickname because of his prosthesis or his marksmanship...inmates can be so cruel sometimes.
Anyone want to wager a guess what Stevie's nickname will be?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567966983311745027
> View attachment 5194706


Finally.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Bannon hasn't earned his prison nickname yet. A prison nickname is akin to a "trail name" given to hikers by other hikers on the trail. It's the name they refer to you as. I once knew an inmate at Folsom that had a glass eye & they called him "Deadeye". He got the drop on a pursuing police officer an missed him at point blank range, the officer returned fire and hit him in the eye. I always wondered if he got his nickname because of his prosthesis or his marksmanship...inmates can be so cruel sometimes.
> Anyone want to wager a guess what Ste*vie's nickname will be?
> [/Q*UOTE]
> 
> Scabby.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> There was a report from Alaska about a female trumper that flashed one of these cards at a cop instead of her drivers license and was let go without a ticket. She tweeted about it with pictures..


I would have to see with my eyes to believe. Link?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I would have to see with my eyes to believe. Link?












Woman shows cops ‘white privilege’ card instead of license in Alaska traffic stop


An Alaska woman, who was pulled over during a traffic stop, presented police with a “white privilege” card instead of her license.




nypost.com


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5194760
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a real cop or a real stop..this picture was completely set up..she's not even white. Debunked!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Not a real cop or a real stop..this picture was completely set up.


no it was real, the police chief had to come out with an explanation that it was a minor traffic infraction and since she was from out of state she was let off with just a warning.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Sep 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567966983311745027
> View attachment 5194706


 Jail is a good trade off from the cardboard box that homeless guy lives in. He gets fed, too. He should learn how to shampoo and braid hair. Bring cigarettes, sloppysteve.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Bannon hasn't earned his prison nickname yet. A prison nickname is akin to a "trail name" given to hikers by other hikers on the trail. It's the name they refer to you as. I once knew an inmate at Folsom that had a glass eye & they called him "Deadeye". He got the drop on a pursuing police officer and missed him at point blank range, the officer returned fire and hit him in the eye. I always wondered if he got his nickname because of his prosthesis or his marksmanship...inmates can be so cruel sometimes.
> Anyone want to wager a guess what Stevie's nickname will be?


Weezer...


----------



## topcat (Sep 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Bannon hasn't earned his prison nickname yet. A prison nickname is akin to a "trail name" given to hikers by other hikers on the trail. It's the name they refer to you as. I once knew an inmate at Folsom that had a glass eye & they called him "Deadeye". He got the drop on a pursuing police officer and missed him at point blank range, the officer returned fire and hit him in the eye. I always wondered if he got his nickname because of his prosthesis or his marksmanship...inmates can be so cruel sometimes.
> Anyone want to wager a guess what Stevie's nickname will be?


Ben Dover.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 8, 2022)

Rudy Rudy Rudy … 



Deadbeat Dye-job Rudy Guiliani is getting sued from his ex over financial payments owed. Numbers have varied from $45,000 to $260,000 dollars.

Giuliani said she would have gotten the money already — if she had sent him the proper paperwork.

“It’s literally about three or four payments that amount to $45,000, which I will obviously pay,” Giuliani told the Daily News. “There was no reason for this because I would have paid them had she sent me a correct complaint.”

Giuliani said it was a “gross exaggeration” that he owed her $260,000 she claims she’s due.

Earlier on Thursday, during a hearing on the matter, Giuliani apologized for not submitting his opposition papers on time.

“The only thing I can tell you is that, it’s not much of an excuse, but I’m being sued in 10 different cases,” Giuliani said.

Outside the courtroom, the two could be heard bickering over money on a bench.

Judith Giuliani declined to comment after the hearing.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Rudy Rudy Rudy …
> 
> View attachment 5194901
> 
> ...


He’s right about one thing: it is not much of an excuse.


----------



## printer (Sep 9, 2022)

*Wall Street hits back at GOP in ESG war*
Wall Street giants are defending a widespread initiative to invest in companies with environmentally friendly policies, moving away from investment in the fossil fuel industry following attacks on the practice from GOP leaders. 
Asset management giant BlackRock wrote a letter to GOP states that are trying to curtail a social movement in the financial sector known as Environmental and Social Corporate Governance (ESG), which seeks to move the U.S. economy away from the fossil fuels that contribute to global temperature rise. 

Nineteen attorneys general, from mostly Republican-led states, penned a letter to BlackRock in August inquiring about its investment practices. 
The attorneys general said BlackRock is pursuing a political agenda instead of investing solely for the purpose of getting the best return on the company’s investments. 

“Rather than being a spectator betting on the game, Blackrock appears to have put on a quarterback jersey and actively taken the field,” they wrote. “Blackrock took voting action against 53 companies on climate issues, with 191 companies put on watch.”

“While couched in language about long-term value, Blackrock’s alignment of engagement priorities with environmental and social goals … suggests at minimum a mixed motive,” they wrote. 

The firm responded that it favors companies that support the transition away from fossil fuels not because it’s pursuing a political agenda, but because these companies are a better long-term investment. 
“We believe investors and companies that take a forward-looking position with respect to climate risk and its implications for the energy transition will generate better long-term financial outcomes,” BlackRock said in a letter addressed to the attorneys general. 

The company said that the attorneys general were wrong about why BlackRock was participating in various ESG initiatives. 
“In managing our clients’ assets, BlackRock seeks to realize the best long-term financial results consistent with each client’s investment guidelines,” the company said. 

The Hill has reached out to the Arizona attorney general for comment on BlackRock’s response. 

The Texas state Senate also sent BlackRock a letter in August requesting documents about its ESG practices, which many in the state view as harmful to its economy. About a third of Texas GDP comes from the oil and gas sector. 
BlackRock CEO Larry Fink hasn’t shied away from the sociological side of the debate, and has argued repeatedly that capitalism has the ability to shape societies. 
BlackRock aside, other voices in corporate America are expressing anxiety about the ire the strategy has drawn from state governments. 

“How will these legislative trends affect the difficult corporate balancing act?” Cydney Posner, a lawyer in the public companies group of the law firm Cooley LLP, wrote in a Thursday blog post for the Harvard Law School Forum on Corporate Governance. 

“As if it weren’t hard enough for companies to figure out whether and how to respond to social crises, now, another potent ingredient has been stirred into the mix: the actions of state and local governments — wielding the levers of government — to enact legislation or take executive action that targets companies that express public positions on sociopolitical issues or conduct their businesses in a manner disfavored by the government in power,” she wrote. 








Wall Street hits back at GOP in ESG war


Wall Street giants are defending a widespread initiative to invest in companies with environmentally friendly policies, moving away from investment in the fossil fuel industry following attacks on …




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 9, 2022)

printer said:


> *Wall Street hits back at GOP in ESG war*
> Wall Street giants are defending a widespread initiative to invest in companies with environmentally friendly policies, moving away from investment in the fossil fuel industry following attacks on the practice from GOP leaders.
> Asset management giant BlackRock wrote a letter to GOP states that are trying to curtail a social movement in the financial sector known as Environmental and Social Corporate Governance (ESG), which seeks to move the U.S. economy away from the fossil fuels that contribute to global temperature rise.
> 
> ...


so fucking what if they do have an "agenda" ? republicans have an agenda, and so do democrats, and so does everyone alive...
only those who operate in the shadows assume that an agenda is negative... supporting socially and ecologically responsible businesses and ignoring those that don't isn't a vast conspiracy, it's fucking common sense.
maybe republicans should pay a LOT more attention to their own shortcomings, and the rest of us might take them just a little more seriously


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 9, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> How the fuck did they get my name.
> 
> I blame others.
> 
> It's kinda like when you play a song on Spotify and it just doesn't get that's its ironic so you keep seeing it on your playlists.


I often go to the Spotify radio if a song comes into my head. Within 10 -15 songs, Nick Lowe’s “Cruel to be Kind” inevitably plays, regardless of the original songs genre.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

FOX NEWS Publishes Brutal NY Times Story that a GOP House 'Could Plunge US and World Into Chaos'


In recent weeks Donald Trump has been sinking ever farther into the quicksand of his inbred criminality. The Department of Justice is investigating his theft of highly sensitive national security materials and hoarding them at his Mar-a-Lago bunker. A...




www.dailykos.com





*FOX NEWS Publishes Brutal NY Times Story that a GOP House 'Could Plunge US and World Into Chaos'*

In recent weeks Donald Trump has been sinking ever farther into the quicksand of his inbred criminality. The Department of Justice is investigating his theft of highly sensitive national security materials and hoarding them at his Mar-a-Lago bunker. A federal grand jury is probing his phony "Save America" PAC. A Georgia prosecutor is close to indicting him for election interference. And these don't even include his real estate and tax fraud matters.

As the shroud of corruption envelopes him, some of Trump's associates and accomplices may be getting antsy about continuing to stand behind him for fear they won't see the oncoming bus. They have been testing the waters to see if they can safely distance themselves from what is becoming increasingly obvious is a crumbling foundation of flagrant felonies. And among the nervous nellies are some of the folks at Trump's Ministry of Propaganda, Fox News.

On Friday the Fox News website published an article that was mostly a re-post of an in-depth analysis of the Republican Party's descent into Trumpian madness. The NY Times article profiled a handful of GOP House candidates who have consumed copious quantities of Trump's Kool-Aid. And the conclusion was that these Ultra-MAGA extremists threatened to "plunge the U.S. and the world into 'chaos.'" Fox's re-post of the article said that...

_"In his report, published Thursday, [New York Times congressional correspondent Jonathan] Weisman claimed that the potential influx of new GOP lawmakers that have 'fringe positions' and who have 'espoused conspiracy theories' could hamper the government in its ability to do everyday tasks. The piece went so far as to say that these future right-wing politicians could plunge the country and the world at large into 'chaos.'"_

And that...

_"It could also mean that the government will struggle to perform such mundane tasks as keeping itself from defaulting on its debt and plunging the global financial system into chaos." [...] "At the same time, a Republican-led stream of impeachments, as some lawmakers have promised for the attorney general, the homeland security secretary, the education secretary and the president, could serve as an endless string of distractions for the executive branch."
Indeed, a Republican majority in the House would implement a preposterous agenda that consisted mainly of exacting revenge on the Democrats who they believe offended Dear Leader Trump. And we know this not by speculation, but by the public promises of Republicans hoping to gain majority control, such as Jim Jordan and Marjorie Taylor Greene, who has already filed articles of impeachment against President Biden._

Republicans have also promised committee hearings into long ago debunked non-scandals involving Hillary Clinton, Merrick Garland, Dr. Anthony Fauci, Hunter Biden, and more. Trump has even said that he wants the FBI to search Joe Biden's house - aka the White House - for evidence of some unidentified, and surely imaginary, crime.

It is on the basis of these promises that Republicans are asking Americans to vote for them in November. Forget about the sort of productive accomplishments that Democrats have achieved in the past two years - Infrastructure bill, American Rescue Act, Gun safety, healthcare, tax reform, climate change, etc. - Republicans are offering pure, unfiltered vengeance.

That's what the GOP is promising the American people. It's a platform of political payback on behalf of a wannabe authoritarian tyrant. And it's what the Republicans swear they will devote their time to if given the opportunity. At least when they aren't cutting taxes for corporations and the wealthy, and eliminating Social Security and Medicare.

What's more, that's what Trump thinks is a winning campaign strategy. However, based on this NY Times article that Fox re-posted, you have to wonder: Does Fox News think so?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

How would he know? He was in cuffs yesterday and in court. I understand he isn't getting much support from the base, he ain't Donald.









Steve Bannon Alleges That The Homes Of 35 Trump Allies Were Raided Yesterday By The FBI


Excellent news if true… I’m working to corroborate. I’ve confirmed he said it, but did it really happen? Here’s the Josh Dawsey story Bannon refers to: Washington Post The Justice Department is seeking details about the formation and operation of...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

*Why Trump Should Be Worried About DOJ's Probe Of His Post-Election Fundraising*
11,523 views Sep 9, 2022 Chris Hayes on the federal grand jury’s investigation into the Trump super PAC: “This new line of inquiry should inspire some worry in Trump's already over-stretched legal team.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 9, 2022)

Biden got jokes - love it 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568020355520024576


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Biden got jokes - love it
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568020355520024576


He talks fast, no signs of senility there, that Dog won't hunt, so I guess it's gonna be dark Brandon. I can see Joe being above 50% by election day. If he is judged by performance, he gets and A. Vlad is regretting his election and Joe is making him regret his blunder in Ukraine where he left his asshole exposed.  If the dems keep the house and get a usable majority in the senate, ole Joe will gonna rock and roll, the MAGATs will run, with the FBI in hot pursuit!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Biden got jokes - love it
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568020355520024576


Sleepy Joe looks bright eyed and bushy tailed to me.


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

*Texas rep presents convicted Jan. 6 rioter with flag from US Capitol *
Rep. Louie Gohmert (R-Texas) presented a flag from the U.S. Capitol on Friday to Simone Gold, who was sentenced to 60 days in prison for her actions during the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection. 

Gold, who founded the anti-COVID-19 restriction group America’s Frontline Doctors and promoted the unproven drug hydroxychloroquine as a cure for COVID-19, pleaded guilty in March to entering or remaining in a restricted building or grounds during the storming of the Capitol. She was sentenced to 60 days imprisonment and ordered to pay a $9,500 fine. 

Gohmert said in a release that Gold is a “patriot” and “American hero.” 

“After having her name and reputation shamefully dragged through the mud, the Biden administration’s DOJ threw her in prison for peacefully walking into the U.S. Capitol on January 6 and delivering a speech,” Gohmert said. “Dr. Gold is the definition of what a political prisoner looks like—something I never thought I’d see here in the United States of America.” 

He said Gold gave the world “life-saving” early treatment options to COVID-19 that “undoubtedly” saved many lives. 

Multiple studies and fact checks throughout the COVID-19 pandemic have concluded that hydroxychloroquine does not make a difference in protecting people from the virus. 

“History will not look kindly upon those who persecuted—and prosecuted—doctors who spoke out against the COVID lockdown, mask and vaccine mandates,” Gohmert said.

Gohmert said in July 2020 after contracting COVID-19 that he would take hydroxychloroquine as a treatment.








Texas rep presents convicted Jan. 6 rioter with flag from US Capitol


Rep. Louie Gohmert (R-Texas) presented a flag from the U.S. Capitol on Friday to Simone Gold, who was sentenced to 60 days in prison for her actions during the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection. Gold, wh…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

*Let's talk about Trump and RINOs....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568630880612061191


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)

This is todays GOP leadership


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> This is todays GOP leadership
> View attachment 5196058


I hope the nail that fucking weasel and give him a real big mean Hispanic cellmate...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> This is todays GOP leadership
> View attachment 5196058


It's actually more annoying when he says it.






It makes me wish to see his vital fluid flow from the neck area.

I've saved the best for last- compilation vid.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2022)

N'awwwwwwwww poor Chris Christie something about the color red.









Chris Christie feels 'personally' attacked because Biden speech had 'blatantly red' background


Former New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie (R) said that he felt personally attacked because President Joe Biden talked about "MAGA" Republicans during a recent speech with a "blatantly red background." In a speech earlier this month, Biden warned that "equality and democracy are under assault" by...




www.rawstory.com





They used a lot of color here- florescent too.






@8:40 red was better!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2022)

So in listening to MTP with Sleepy Chuck Todd this AM..He tells VP that 70% of GOP doesn't believe you and Biden are legal..she made a good point..VP: "who are you polling that's not the feeling I get out there?' CT: "are you talking to republicans?' VP: "yes, I've been to Kansas and they've made it perfectly clear on what they believe'.

That's right Sleepy, everyone knows POLLS AREN'T SHOWS.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 11, 2022)

Boom  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567838109349339137


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 12, 2022)

Call this a counter-example…


----------



## printer (Sep 12, 2022)

*Fired federal prosecutor: Pressure from Trump, allies ‘unprecedented and scary’ *
A former federal prosecutor fired by former President Trump on Monday condemned what he described as “unprecedented” political interference in his work during the Trump administration.

Former U.S. Attorney Geoffrey Berman, who served as the top federal prosecutor in Manhattan, said on ABC’s “Good Morning America” that the Trump-era Justice Department pressured him to indict former Obama White House counsel Greg Craig before the midterm elections and prosecute former Secretary of State John Kerry.

“I’ve never seen anything like that before, and I was a junior prosecutor in the Southern District in the early 90s and I’d never seen anything like that,” Berman told host George Stephanopolous.

“People who have been in the office for 40 years never saw anything like that. It was unprecedented and scary,” Berman added.
The interview came one day before Berman is set to release his book, titled “Holding the Line.”

Trump fired Berman in June 2020 after he refused to resign, leading to what Berman described on Monday as a “noisy” departure that included him issuing a press release. Then-Attorney General William Barr accused Berman of choosing “public spectacle over public service” at the time.
Berman’s firing came after he began investigating Michael Cohen, Trump’s former personal lawyer and so-called fixer. Cohen pleaded guilty in 2018 to campaign finance fraud and other charges.

On ABC, Berman said the Justice Department attempted to get him to remove mentions of “Individual-1” in the charging documents, which were references to Trump.

“They were unsuccessful in that venture, and they were unsuccessful in every attempt to politically interfere with our office,” Berman said. “We held the line in every instance.”

He also said Trump’s Justice Department pressured him to prosecute John Kerry for his Iran-related conduct. 

The pressure came one day after Trump issued two tweets attacking Kerry over the Iran nuclear deal, which he helped negotiate as Obama’s secretary of State, Berman said. Trump claimed Kerry violated the Logan Act, which bans private citizens from negotiating with foreign governments without permission from the administration.
Around the same time, Trump withdrew the United States from the agreement.

“The statute they wanted us to use was enacted in 1799 and had never been successfully prosecuted,” Berman said on ABC. “So in about 220 years this criminal statute was on the books, there were no convictions.”








Fired federal prosecutor: Pressure from Trump, allies ‘unprecedented and scary’


A former federal prosecutor fired by former President Trump on Monday condemned what he described as “unprecedented” political interference in his work during the Trump administration. Former U.S. …




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

Which way is the wind blowing today Lindsey?

Perhaps his grand jury testimony has got him thinking twice? Donald will be most displeased with Lindsey going RHINO on him and should probably blame Mitch. The GOP senate candidates won't see a dime from Donald, neither will anybody else in the GOP now that the primaries are over. Donald will continue to take a considerable chunk of their small donor cash, until the DOJ stops him, or the people running it jump ship in fear.









GOP senators led by Graham slam Trump Jan. 6 pardon promise


Former President Trump’s promise to grant pardons to the rioters who stormed the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, is running into strong opposition from Senate Republicans. Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Which way is the wind blowing today Lindsey?
> 
> Perhaps his grand jury testimony has got him thinking twice? Donald will be most displeased with Lindsey going RHINO on him and should probably blame Mitch. The GOP senate candidates won't see a dime from Donald, neither will anybody else in the GOP now that the primaries are over. Donald will continue to take a considerable chunk of their small donor cash, until the DOJ stops him, or the people running it jump ship in fear.
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2022)

Alabama is jailing pregnant marijuana users to ‘protect’ fetuses 








Alabama is jailing pregnant marijuana users to ‘protect’ fetuses | Moira Donegan


In Alabama, pregnant women who are arrested for drug offenses are not allowed to post bail and go free. Ashley Banks learned that the hard way




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Alabama is jailing pregnant marijuana users to ‘protect’ fetuses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about cigarette smokers and drinkers too, there is at least evidence to support it there?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about cigarette smokers and drinkers too, there is at least evidence to support it there?


those are good Republican drugs, not like commieweed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> those are good Republican drugs, not like commieweed.


Shit, what about speed and OxyContin!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2022)

Just a reminder this is GQP leadership


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 12, 2022)

This is fake obviously… but an unchecked ego knows no bounds. 

Sir Donald of Ketchup


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Shit, what about speed and OxyContin!


Active amphetamines are dextrorotatory: they literally “turn to the right”. 

Hillbilly heroin turns the other way, and yet good God-fearin’ conservatives accept the implied risk.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> This is fake obviously… but an unchecked ego knows no bounds.
> 
> Sir Donald of Ketchup
> 
> View attachment 5196811


It was a checkers game and she damn well kinged him!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Active amphetamines are dextrorotatory: they literally “turn to the right”.
> 
> Hillbilly heroin turns the other way, and yet good God-fearin’ conservatives accept the implied risk.


Pot also shows up on cheap drug tests and other drugs are excreted quickly, so any testing must be done on arrest.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about cigarette smokers and drinkers too, there is at least evidence to support it there?


this shit needs to go to appeals court, small time judges over stepping their authority has to stop, they aren't fucking divine, a lot of them are barely human beings.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 12, 2022)

Possession for Personal Use

In Alabama, marijuana for “personal use only” is a *Class A Misdemeanor, punishable by a maximum sentence of 1 year and a maximum fine of $6,000*.

As of Sep 1, 2022


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

Prenatal cannabis exposure associated with mental disorders in children that persist into early adolescence


NIH-funded results add to growing scientific evidence of negative health effects of cannabis use during pregnancy




www.nih.gov


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Prenatal cannabis exposure associated with mental disorders in children that persist into early adolescence
> 
> 
> NIH-funded results add to growing scientific evidence of negative health effects of cannabis use during pregnancy
> ...


i don't think it's a good idea to do anything during a pregnancy...alcohol, tobacco, weed or hallucinogens can't be doing anything beneficial to a developing fetus, and definitely not any pharma.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think it's a good idea to do anything during a pregnancy...alcohol, tobacco, weed or hallucinogens can't be doing anything beneficial to a developing fetus, and definitely not any pharma.


“any pharma” casts too wide a net. Meds for blood pressure, asthma, gastric issues etc. are generally fine, and discontinuing them brings potentially serious harm.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

you can tell she never graduated from high school...what a fucking idiot...if this is what the republicans got, and we can't beat them, we deserve to lose...
https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2022/9/11/2122193/-Lauren-Boebert-kicks-off-debate-by-attacking-moderator-and-it-goes-downhill-from-there?pm_source=story_sidebar&pm_medium=web&pm_campaign=recommended


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “any pharma” casts too wide a net. Meds for blood pressure, asthma, gastric issues etc. are generally fine, and discontinuing them brings potentially serious harm.


cut out any recreational pharmaceuticals, and any prescription drugs that might adversely effect the developing fetus, without threatening the health of the mother...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cut out any recreational pharmaceuticals, and any prescription drugs that might adversely effect the developing fetus, without threatening the health of the mother...


Most psychotropics, I agree. But antidepressant and bipolar meds would be an exception.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

Well we are starting to get some answers about the Stormy Daniels affair and how Trump weaseled out of it and why Bill Barr is out there trying to rehabilitate his reputation. Bill Barr might end up indicted or sued, he has some difficult questions to answer that the senate judiciary committee will be asking.









Exclusive: Michael Cohen says Berman's book confirms his allegations — and demands the former US attorney be prosecuted


Donald Trump's former lawyer Michael Cohen has long said that he was disproportionately targeted by the Justice Department and the Department of Corrections after it became clear he would no longer cover for his former client.Former U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York, Geoffrey...




www.rawstory.com













Legal experts demand action after bombshell book details rampant DOJ corruption


It shouldn't be a surprise that corruption was running rampant throughout the government of Donald Trump. The last six years have been filled with stories about ethics problems by Cabinet officials, political retaliation, self-protection, political promotion and more. Washington Post reporter...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2022)

god damn, i'm fucking ashamed of the fucking idiots in my state...it's going to be a long hard fight to get rid of these cocksuckers and move forward.
https://www.rawstory.com/thomas-dillard-tennessee/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2022)

i so hope we get a large enough majority in the senate that we can tell manchin to get fucked in 37 different languages...and take that fucking sinema bitch with you on the way out the fucking door. go be the fucking republicans both of you have always been.
https://www.politico.com/news/2022/09/13/progressives-tangle-with-manchin-00056249


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

*How The Republican Party Came To Embrace Conspiracy*
25,393 views Sep 13, 2022 Mother Jones' David Corn joins Morning Joe to discuss his new book 'American Psychosis: A Historical Investigation of How the Republican Party Went Crazy'.


----------



## printer (Sep 13, 2022)

*Senate to investigate alleged Trump meddling in federal prosecutor’s office*
The Senate Judiciary Committee will investigate whether former President Trump’s Justice Department attempted to use the Manhattan U.S. attorney’s office to prosecute his critics and protect his allies, the panel’s chairman said. 

“These reported claims indicate astonishing and unacceptable deviations from the Department’s mission to pursue impartial justice, which requires that its prosecutorial decisions be free from political influence,” Sen. Dick Durbin (D-Ill.) wrote in a letter to Attorney General Merrick Garland.

Durbin cites a New York Times report detailing allegations from a new book by Geoffrey Berman, the former U.S. attorney for the Southern District of New York who served for two years under Trump and had previously volunteered on his 2016 campaign and transition team.
Berman has said that Trump appointees pressured the office to go after Trump’s critics and to shield Trump and his allies — and has argued that he worked to resist those efforts.

Berman has alleged he was fired by former U.S. Attorney General William Barr because his work was a threat to Trump’s reelection chances and that Trump’s Justice Department pushed him to indict Gregory Craig, the White House counsel for former President Obama, even after the Manhattan office found no reason to charge him. 

On a media tour ahead of his new book’s release, Berman has also said he was pressured to criminally investigate former Secretary of State John Kerry. 
Durbin noted that Berman “contends that Department officials pressured his office to remove references to President Trump from the charging document for Michael Cohen, his personal lawyer, as well as later attempts by Attorney General Barr himself to reverse Mr. Cohen’s conviction and stop related investigations entirely.” 

The allegations “compound the already serious concerns” about Barr’s 2020 efforts “to replace Mr. Berman with a Trump loyalist,” Durbin wrote. 

Trump fired Berman in 2020 after he refused to resign.

Durbin, in the letter to Garland, requested a number of documents and communications between the Justice Department and the U.S. Attorney’s Office for the Southern District of New York, saying that “if accurate, Mr. Berman’s claims indicate multiple instances of political interference in the Department’s investigative and prosecutorial decisions.”

Berman’s new book, “Holding the Line,” is scheduled for publication Tuesday.








Senate to investigate alleged Trump meddling in federal prosecutor’s office


The Senate Judiciary Committee will investigate whether former President Trump’s Justice Department attempted to use the Manhattan U.S. attorney’s office to prosecute his critics and protect his al…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Sep 13, 2022)

*Poll: Majority Says GOP Hasn't Done Enough to Earn Midterm Vote*
A majority of likely voters said Republicans have not made a strong enough case to earn their support in the November midterm elections, according to new survey results.

Only 33.9% of respondents said the GOP has made a strong enough argument to earn their votes, according to the poll by the Convention of States Action (COSA), in partnership with The Trafalgar Group.

A total of 56.1% said Republicans have not done enough; 10% said they are not sure.

In a potentially ominous sign for the GOP, 57.2% of independents said that the party has not made a strong enough case as to why it should earn support in the 2022 midterm elections. Only 28% said Republicans have made a strong case; 14.8% said they are not sure.

"Considering the failure of Afghanistan, inflation, student loans, the recession we are in, the attempted vaccine mandates, the border, and President [Joe] Biden's dark and dangerous speech recently, the Biden administration has been a complete disaster, and his record low approval numbers show that," Convention of States President Mark Meckler said.

"Logically, one would think that national Republicans would be riding high, able to take advantage of this situation to create momentum. Yet, the fact is the feckless leadership, poor communication, and what appears to be a nonexistent strategy is causing voters to say loud and clear: You need to try harder."

Meckler then offered a warning to Republicans hoping to regain control of Congress in November's election.


The COSA/Trafalgar survey was conducted Sept. 2-5 among more than 1,000 likely voters. 


https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/likely-voters-gop-earn/2022/09/13/id/1087234/


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> . . . . . . ...she's not even white. . . . . . .


She would pass the brown paper bag test though. So she is a safe colored.


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Prenatal cannabis exposure associated with mental disorders in children that persist into early adolescence
> 
> 
> NIH-funded results add to growing scientific evidence of negative health effects of cannabis use during pregnancy
> ...


I heard that this morning on NPR. There are a lot more mothers to be smoking week than just ten years ago, It will be a problem. (maybe those hipper active kids can find a fix for climate change)


----------



## dstroy (Sep 13, 2022)

So out of touch with their constituents



Republican governors call on Biden to withdraw student loan forgiveness plan ‘immediately’


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2022)

dstroy said:


> So out of touch with their constituents
> 
> 
> 
> Republican governors call on Biden to withdraw student loan forgiveness plan ‘immediately’


Well you can't blame them. Everyone knows that when folks get some education that they vote blue.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2022)

dstroy said:


> So out of touch with their constituents
> 
> 
> 
> Republican governors call on Biden to withdraw student loan forgiveness plan ‘immediately’


It is a variation on Rick Scott’s “skin in the game” assault on humanity in government.

Remember the $1.9 trillion Aid to Families With Gulfstreams And Veyrons?
That was an example of the money going to the right people, by their lights.

Aiding the actually needy would involve abetting the wrong people i. e. the culprits in their paranoic fantasy about Great Replacement and other totalitarian fabrications.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It is a variation on Rick Scott’s “skin in the game” assault on humanity in government.
> 
> Remember the $1.9 trillion Aid to Families With Gulfstreams And Veyrons?
> That was an example of the money going to the right people, by their lights.
> ...


i thought it was a Huracan? 
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/florida-man-who-used-covid-relief-funds-purchase-lamborghini-sports-car-charged-miami-federal


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought it was a Huracan?
> https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/florida-man-who-used-covid-relief-funds-purchase-lamborghini-sports-car-charged-miami-federal
> View attachment 5197328


I went with the most expensive car that has broad name recognition.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 13, 2022)

This is fucking gold ….. lulz



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569366725296066566


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> This is fucking gold ….. lulz
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569366725296066566


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2022)

Warnock will spank Walker so hard. Poor Herschel won't even understand how embarrassed he should be...
of course, like all magat republicans, he has no shame, so i suppose that makes it a lot harder to be embarrassed.
https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/3641678-warnock-walker-to-participate-in-georgia-senate-debate-on-oct-14/


----------



## dstroy (Sep 13, 2022)

__





Rensselaer County Board of Elections Commish arrested by FBI






www.msn.com





lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2022)

dstroy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's kind of...it's very..it's just really fucking ironic that the people who keep accusing others of election fraud KEEP COMMITTING ELECTION FRAUD...
i·ro·ny1
/ˈīrənē/

_noun_
noun: *irony

*


a state of affairs or an event that seems deliberately contrary to what one expects and is often amusing as a result.
plural noun: *ironies*
"The irony is that I thought the republicans would not be enormous hypocrites."


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> I heard that this morning on NPR. There are a lot more mothers to be smoking week than just ten years ago, It will be a problem. (maybe those hipper active kids can find a fix for climate change)


I had one daughter graduate grad school from USF Suma Cum Laude- only one of three in her cohort. USF offered her the one open position in admissions.

I started my weed journey in 1975.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's kind of...it's very..it's just really fucking ironic that the people who keep accusing others of election fraud KEEP COMMITTING ELECTION FRAUD...
> i·ro·ny1
> /ˈīrənē/
> 
> ...


The Universe said 'okay GOP if you're going to cheat I cannot stop you but I can put a rider on to that policy- you can't keep it secret when you do.'


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

I still don't support it...
One of the reasons people are pissed at the republicans is that they are taking away the rights of women to decide their own futures...
If you decide to carry a child to birth, and then do things that have a very good chance of adversely effecting that child's health or intelligence, are you any better than the republicans? You're making decisions that will effect someone who will have to live with them their entire life, is it so hard to quit smoking, drinking, and indulging in recreational drugs for 9 months? Yeah, i know it sucks, it's not easy, but the alternative is a life time of health problems for your child, and them not being smart enough to deal with it, themselves...
i would give it all up, as well, in support. i do my best not to be a hypocrite, and would forgo my addictions for the 9 months it takes to gestate a child with a lot better chances in life.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The Universe said 'okay GOP if you're going to cheat I cannot stop you but I can put a rider on to that policy- you can't keep it secret when you do.'


don't blame the universe for the ineptitude of republicans, they suck because they choose to suck, not because the universe decreed it...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't blame the universe for the ineptitude of republicans, they suck because they choose to suck, not because the universe decreed it...


The Universe did not decree it, the GOP did; the Universe merely will not allow them to lie or keep it secret. Let's call it the Pinocchio Effect.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

i was surprised and shocked when i read this, till i saw whose poll it was, and that it only had a few hundred respondents...
if the people of Georgia want a retarded ex athlete who lies as much as trump, then they deserve him.
if Warnock doesn't win in Georgia, by a comfortable margin, then i just feel sorry for everyone who voted for him, they're going to have a rough time living with fucking idiots led by a fucking idiot for the next four years.
https://www.newsweek.com/gop-midterm-polls-adam-laxalt-herschel-walker-1742871?utm_source=spotim&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation&spot_im_redirect_source=pitc
seriously...Walker is fucking brain damaged, and he wasn't an intelligent individual to begin with. on top of that, he tells lies just like trump, on each exhalation...not to even mention the domestic abuse...
you know, he is a perfect candidate for republicans, stupid, bigoted, ignorant and abusive...they should run the fucker for president, he embodies all of their values


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was surprised and shocked when i read this, till i saw whose poll it was, and that it only had a few hundred respondents...
> if the people of Georgia want a retarded ex athlete who lies as much as trump, then they deserve him.
> if Warnock doesn't win in Georgia, by a comfortable margin, then i just feel sorry for everyone who voted for him, they're going to have a rough time living with fucking idiots led by a fucking idiot for the next four years.
> https://www.newsweek.com/gop-midterm-polls-adam-laxalt-herschel-walker-1742871?utm_source=spotim&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation&spot_im_redirect_source=pitc
> ...


Even ignoring who did the polling, the numbers polled are so small that either result is well below the noise floor. 

There is also what Beau said a few days ago about the bias inherent in “likely voters”. This election is probably going to bring enough unlikely voters out of the woodwork to make polls right now not very informative imo.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## printer (Sep 14, 2022)

*Durham Inquiry Appears to Wind Down as Grand Jury Expires*
When John Durham was assigned by the Justice Department in 2019 to examine the origins of the investigation into the 2016 Trump campaign’s ties to Russia, President Donald Trump and his supporters expressed a belief that the inquiry would prove that a “deep state” conspiracy including top Obama-era officials had worked to sabotage him.

Now Durham appears to be winding down his three-year inquiry without anything close to the results Trump was seeking. The grand jury that Durham has recently used to hear evidence has expired, and while he could convene another, there are currently no plans to do so, three people familiar with the matter said.

Durham and his team are working to complete a final report by the end of the year, they said, and one of the lead prosecutors on his team is leaving for a job with a prominent law firm.

Over the course of his inquiry, Durham has developed cases against two people accused of lying to the FBI in relation to outside efforts to investigate purported Trump-Russia ties, but he has not charged any conspiracy or put any high-level officials on trial. The recent developments suggest that the chances of any more indictments are remote.

After Durham’s team completes its report, it will be up to Attorney General Merrick Garland to decide whether to make its findings public. The report will be Durham’s opportunity to present any evidence or conclusions that challenge the Justice Department’s basis for opening the investigation in 2016 into the links between Trump and Russia.

The Justice Department declined to comment.

Durham and his team used a grand jury in Washington to indict Michael Sussmann, a prominent cybersecurity lawyer with ties to Hillary Rodham Clinton’s campaign. Sussman was indicted last year on a charge of making a false statement to the FBI at a meeting in which he shared a tip about potential connections between computers associated with Trump and a Kremlin-linked Russian bank.

Sussmann was acquitted of that charge at trial in May.

A grand jury based in the Eastern District of Virginia last year indicted a Russia analyst who had worked with Christopher Steele, a former British spy who was the author of a dossier of rumors and unproven assertions about Trump. The dossier played no role in the FBI’s decision to begin examining the ties between Russia and the Trump campaign. It was used in an application to obtain a warrant to surveil a Trump campaign associate.

The analyst, Igor Danchenko, who is accused of lying to federal investigators, goes on trial next month in Alexandria, Virginia.

In the third case, Durham’s team negotiated a plea deal with an FBI lawyer whom an inspector general had accused of doctoring an email used in preparation for a wiretap renewal application. The plea deal resulted in no prison time.

Trump and his allies have long hoped that Durham would prosecute former FBI and intelligence officials responsible for the Russia investigation, known as Crossfire Hurricane. Trump has described the investigation as a witch hunt and accused the FBI of spying on his presidential campaign.

Last month, in the days after the FBI obtained a search warrant to seize boxes of classified and other government documents he was keeping at his resort in Florida, Trump used social media to amplify the unsubstantiated idea that Durham had uncovered a vast political conspiracy by the Obama administration and the intelligence community to damage him.

At the same time, the former president seemed to acknowledge a lowering of expectations, from indictments to a report.

“The public is waiting ‘with bated breath’ for the Durham Report, which should reveal corruption at a level never seen before in our country,” Trump wrote.








Durham Inquiry Appears to Wind Down as Grand Jury Expires


WASHINGTON — When John Durham was assigned by the Justice Department in 2019 to examine the origins of the investigation into the 2016 Trump campaign’s ties to Russia, President Donald Trump and his supporters expressed a belief that the inquiry would prove that a “deep state” conspiracy...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

printer said:


> “The public is waiting ‘with bated breath’ for the Durham Report, which should reveal corruption at a level never seen before in our country,” Trump wrote.


only if the report is about your administration...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 14, 2022)

Melania has a new hustle - Christmas Ornaments.

Hawking “ Be Best “ children initiative . But "Be Best" continues to exist without specific policy or legislation goals, and most of its accomplishments in terms of advancing funding for children's issues under the banner of "Be Best" come via partnerships with programs that already exist within the federal government.

Xmas grift.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Melania has a new hustle - Christmas Ornaments.
> 
> Hawking “ Be Best “ children initiative . But "Be Best" continues to exist without specific policy or legislation goals, and most of its accomplishments in terms of advancing funding for children's issues under the banner of "Be Best" come via partnerships with programs that already exist within the federal government.
> 
> Xmas grift.


Here’s a couple more,


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 14, 2022)

And I'm sure the “ Be Best “ money will buy a new Hermes bag or Hat.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 14, 2022)

Federal appeals court revives unsettled lawsuits against Ohio State over sex abuse by late team doctor Richard Strauss. 

Sleep tight Gym Jordan.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 14, 2022)

Penis Boy


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 14, 2022)

Looks like Race Bannon ( Johnny Quest ) has opened mouth inserted foot ….. time to put blue foot up repub asses.


----------



## topcat (Sep 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Warnock will spank Walker so hard. Poor Herschel won't even understand how embarrassed he should be...
> of course, like all magat republicans, he has no shame, so i suppose that makes it a lot harder to be embarrassed.
> https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/3641678-warnock-walker-to-participate-in-georgia-senate-debate-on-oct-14/


Well, Cain killed Abel, you know, and that's the problem that we have.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 14, 2022)

Repub Dumbfuckery - move over gazpacho / peach tree dishes



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569832914954723330

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558596561461968900


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Melania has a new hustle - Christmas Ornaments.
> 
> Hawking “ Be Best “ children initiative . But "Be Best" continues to exist without specific policy or legislation goals, and most of its accomplishments in terms of advancing funding for children's issues under the banner of "Be Best" come via partnerships with programs that already exist within the federal government.
> 
> ...


the nonfungible tokens seem to be getting cheaper.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 14, 2022)

Melania’s Red Death Xmas trees are perfect for Red Square Moscow .


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Repub Dumbfuckery - move over gazpacho / peach tree dishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) HoneyBoeBoe is certainly ramen the point home.

2) How quickly Gan forgets about those Jewish space lasers. She’ll need something extra for Saturdays though.

Just for fun. 









Five Ways I Use My Jewish Space Laser ❧ Current Affairs


<p>In a leaked Facebook post, Rep. Majorie Taylor Greene (R-GA) claimed that the 2018 California Camp Fire was caused by a “laser beam or light beam” fired by “Rothschild Inc.” This is pure anti-Semitism; obviously, Jews have better uses for their space lasers, as Jason Adam Katzenstein...




www.currentaffairs.org


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Melania’s Red Death Xmas trees are perfect for Red Square Moscow .
> 
> View attachment 5197911


Those are for sneaking up on Biden’s telecast.
Philly ghillies.

There are two in the picture. And we never knew.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Those are for sneaking up on Biden’s telecast.
> Philly ghillies.
> 
> There are two in the picture. And we never knew.
> ...


You would think republicans would jizz at the sight of MAGA red.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Repub Dumbfuckery - move over gazpacho / peach tree dishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She won her nomination and will probably easily win her district, says a lot about the folks living there.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She won her nomination and will probably easily win her district, says a lot about the folks living there.


If all their heads were put together , it would sound like a bowling alley.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> You would think republicans would jizz at the sight of MAGA red.


only when it’s made in a country that man admires.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

*Brett Favre And The Collapse Of Conservative Government In Mississippi*
12,902 views Sep 14, 2022 Chris Hayes: “This is almost a cartoonish scandal if it were not so devastating. A multimillionaire football star…and a Republican governor appear to be involved in a scandal with the misuse of federal dollars for the poorest members of the poorest state.”


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm getting a little discouraged. Today I was waiting for my ride on a bench next to 3 old guys doing valet service for the medical center. In their opinion Mike Lindell is just a "private citizen" and there's no reason for the FBI to harass him. They practically spat out "FBI, like you could trust them". My first thought was how they have transformed from Reagan Republicans.

I didn't say a word to them but I thought about it but only for a second because the sun was finally shining, the docs say I'm in excellent health, and it was a beautiful day. Why ruin a beautiful day?


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Brett Favre And The Collapse Of Conservative Government In Mississippi*
> 12,902 views Sep 14, 2022 Chris Hayes: “This is almost a cartoonish scandal if it were not so devastating. A multimillionaire football star…and a Republican governor appear to be involved in a scandal with the misuse of federal dollars for the poorest members of the poorest state.”


No more gigs\cameos for Scrooge McVillian. Yeah, not good optics.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I'm getting a little discouraged. Today I was waiting for my ride on a bench next to 3 old guys doing valet service for the medical center. In their opinion Mike Lindell is just a "private citizen" and there's no reason for the FBI to harass him. They practically spat out "FBI, like you could trust them". My first thought was how they have transformed from Reagan Republicans.
> 
> I didn't say a word to them but I thought about it but only for a second because the sun was finally shining, the docs say I'm in excellent health, and it was a beautiful day. Why ruin a beautiful day?


It’s tough.
Especially exercising discretion as the greater part of valor.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the nonfungible tokens seem to be getting cheaper.


so do the people pushing them...


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2022)

https://www.politico.com/news/2022/09/15/desantis-migrants-marthas-vineyard-immigration-florida-00056870
republicans have a problem with immigration...Like they have a problem with everything except going to church and killing pregnant women...
Dickbag fucks like abbott and desantis take these poor people and send them to other states, where most of these people wanted to go to begin with...So just like every republican plan, it's already failed.
It also paints them as intolerant, racist, and uncaring...Which is exactly how they should be painted.
Immigrants should all get together and move out of florida and texas lock, stock, and barrel...then when it's time to pick tomoatoes, abbott and desantis can get their personal armies of white supremacists to pick them, and peaches, and lettuce, and cucumbers...And they can also tar all the roofs that need tarring, and work in all the fast food drive throughs that will soon have no one to operate them. There'll be no one to wash dishes in restaurants, no one to bag groceries at traitor trump's,(which is where all the fascists shop)
https://www.texastribune.org/2016/12/16/undocumented-workers-finding-jobs-underground-econ/
https://www.fwd.us/news/immigrant-farmworkers-and-americas-food-production-5-things-to-know/
So what seems very likely to me is that these people that abbott and desantis are deporting from their states are telling all their family and friends about it...Those families and friends are going to come, and get on abbott's buses, and desantis' planes, and get off where their relatives and friends got off. In those areas, fruit will get picked, roofs will get tarred, groceries will get bagged, and the economies will grow, while in texas and florida, nothing will get done, farmers will fail and go bankrupt, roofing companies will go out of business, with no one to do the labor, all the shitty jobs that immigrants have been doing for them forever will all of a sudden just not get done by anyone, because fucking abbott and desantis sure the fuck aren't going to do a damn thing, except make things worse...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2022)

So a wife beating, lying, brain damaged ex athlete supports the republican agenda? Sounds about right.
https://www.rawstory.com/georgia-gop-senate-hopeful-herschel-walker-says-he-s-all-in-on-federal-abortion-ban/


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2022/09/15/desantis-migrants-marthas-vineyard-immigration-florida-00056870
> republicans have a problem with immigration...Like they have a problem with everything except going to church and killing pregnant women...
> Dickbag fucks like abbott and desantis take these poor people and send them to other states, where most of these people wanted to go to begin with...So just like every republican plan, it's already failed.
> It also paints them as intolerant, racist, and uncaring...Which is exactly how they should be painted.
> ...


I came over here to post about my pos governor, but you beat me to it. My tax dollars at work.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> I came over here to post about my pos governor, but you beat me to it. My tax dollars at work.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2022)

*Blake Masters Wants to Fire All Generals and Replace Them With Conservatives*


Blake Masters, the Republican nominee for Senate in Arizona, has repeatedly said the U.S. should clean house on the senior ranks of the military, pushing the claim that all the generals and admirals are “woke” and “left-wing” losers who’ve never won a war. 
His solution? Fire them all, and promote “the most conservative colonels.”










Blake Masters Wants to Fire All Generals and Replace Them With Conservatives


Masters explicitly called for a wholesale firing of the generals at least seven times between August 2021 and March 2022.




www.vice.com


----------



## garybo (Sep 15, 2022)

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis sent a pair of flights of illegal immigrants that entered the U.S. due to to President Biden's "open border policies", to Martha's Vineyard in their latest move to rid themselves of potential voters that could have helped the GOP. In addition Gov. Greg Abbott (Texas) transferred about 100 migrants to Washington DC recently and dropped them off at the doorstep of Vice President Harris. How rude.

Both governors really messed up not realizing that this cities are in sanctuary states, governed by the Democrat dogma which will give those folks shelter, food, money and jobs, as well as getting these folks to join the Democrat party, meaning more votes for the good guys.

And they thought it was a brilliant move. Those who laugh last, laugh's best.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis sent a pair of flights of illegal immigrants that entered the U.S. due to to President Biden's "open border policies", to Martha's Vineyard in their latest move to rid themselves of potential voters that could have helped the GOP. In addition Gov. Greg Abbott (Texas) transferred about 100 migrants to Washington DC recently and dropped them off at the doorstep of Vice President Harris. How rude.
> 
> Both governors really messed up not realizing that this cities are in sanctuary states, governed by the Democrat dogma which will give those folks shelter, food, money and jobs, as well as getting these folks to join the Democrat party, meaning more votes for the good guys.
> 
> And they thought it was a brilliant move. Those who laugh last, laugh's best.


i know i'm laughing at Abbott....the phucking idiot......costing us tax payer millions to send the migrants on buses....and most don't even know where they are going either...what a shitbag


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis sent a pair of flights of illegal immigrants that entered the U.S. due to to President Biden's "open border policies", to Martha's Vineyard in their latest move to rid themselves of potential voters that could have helped the GOP. In addition Gov. Greg Abbott (Texas) transferred about 100 migrants to Washington DC recently and dropped them off at the doorstep of Vice President Harris. How rude.
> 
> Both governors really messed up not realizing that this cities are in sanctuary states, governed by the Democrat dogma which will give those folks shelter, food, money and jobs, as well as getting these folks to join the Democrat party, meaning more votes for the good guys.
> 
> And they thought it was a brilliant move. Those who laugh last, laugh's best.


Yea Abbott is a joke 
Was that your question?
Any news on Abbott fixing his states power grid?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Yea Abbott is a joke
> Was that your question?
> Any news on Abbott fixing his states power grid?


u just made me spit out my soda on the power grid thing.........


----------



## garybo (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5198244


I guess you don't believe in drivers licenses either. We are living mutually dependent societies, not as some group of individuals, it might seem that way for some rural folks, but it is an illusion. Your rights end where mine begin and in the middle of a pandemic that includes six feet and following the public health rules. I have no problem putting such people in jail for a long time and fining them life altering amounts of money, believing bullshit should have real life consequences.


----------



## garybo (Sep 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Any news on Abbott fixing his states power grid?


None here.


----------



## garybo (Sep 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Was that your question?


Commentating


----------



## printer (Sep 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> View attachment 5198244


With great rights come great responsibilities. If you truly want to be free, go to Somalia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis sent a pair of flights of illegal immigrants that entered the U.S. due to to President Biden's "open border policies", to Martha's Vineyard in their latest move to rid themselves of potential voters that could have helped the GOP. In addition Gov. Greg Abbott (Texas) transferred about 100 migrants to Washington DC recently and dropped them off at the doorstep of Vice President Harris. How rude.
> 
> Both governors really messed up not realizing that this cities are in sanctuary states, governed by the Democrat dogma which will give those folks shelter, food, money and jobs, as well as getting these folks to join the Democrat party, meaning more votes for the good guys.
> 
> And they thought it was a brilliant move. Those who laugh last, laugh's best.


In case you never noticed everybody is looking for employees and unemployment is at an all time low, lack of employees fuels inflation along with the demand of a thriving economy. These people will find jobs, legal or otherwise, If America wanted to stop this migration they would make employers responsible and give them mandatory minimum sentences, no jobs, no magnet. These people will be welcome since immigration has been low for the past few years. It's the legal brown immigrants you will most likely be working for, not these folks, if they weren't there you'd be picking the crops yourself to eat.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In case you never noticed everybody is looking for employees and unemployment is at an all time low, lack of employees fuels inflation along with the demand of a thriving economy. These people will find jobs, legal or otherwise, If America wanted to stop this migration they would make employers responsible and give them mandatory minimum sentences, no jobs, no magnet. These people will be welcome since immigration has been low for the past few years. It's the legal brown immigrants you will most likely be working for, not these folks, if they weren't there you'd be picking the crops yourself to eat.


Sorry I picture Gary as more of a poverty level income “job creator “
No way he works for that 
To much self love


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> anyone who can't realize by this time that covid was a real thing, and that wearing a mask was an important tool to help fight the pandemic, can't be very intelligent, or very compassionate. it seems like there are a lot of people who aren't willing to slightly inconvenience themselves to help stop a disease that kills people...that seems like selfish, thoughtless, callous entitled behavior, the ultimate in Karenhood...crying about your rights, when it could kill someone else? that's what whinging cunts would do...you aren't a whinging cunt, are you?


libertarian. The disease of this age.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 15, 2022)

*Trump warns of 'problems' like 'we've never seen' if he's indicted …*

**

Former President Donald Trump said Thursday the nation would face "problems ... the likes of which perhaps we’ve never seen" if he is indicted over his handling of classified documents after leaving office, an apparent suggestion that such a move by the Justice Department could spark violence from Trump's supporters.

The former president said an indictment wouldn’t stop him from running for the White House again and repeatedly said Americans “*would not stand*” for his prosecution.

“If a thing like that happened, I would have no prohibition against running,” Trump said in an interview with conservative talk radio host Hugh Hewitt. “I think if it happened, I think you’d have problems in this country the likes of which perhaps we’ve never seen before. I don’t think the people of the United States would stand for it.”

Hewitt asked Trump what he meant by “problems.”

*“I think they’d have big problems. Big problems. I just don’t think they’d stand for it. They will not sit still and stand for this ultimate of hoaxes,” Trump said.*

It’s not the first time Republicans have hinted at potential civil unrest if the DOJ indicts Trump. Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham made headlines last month when he said there would be “riots in the street” if “there is a prosecution of Donald Trump for mishandling classified information.” Graham’s comments were slammed as “irresponsible” and “shameful.” White House press secretary Karine Jean-Pierre, without naming the South Carolina senator, said these comments from “extreme Republicans” were “dangerous.”

Hewitt appeared to see Trump’s comments as a nod toward potential unrest, asking the former president how he would respond when the “legacy media” accuses him of inciting violence.

“That’s not inciting. I’m just saying what my opinion is,” Trump said. “I don’t think the people of this country would stand for it.”


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 15, 2022)

garybo said:


> And they thought it was a brilliant move. Those who laugh last, laugh's best.


I laugh all the time at the nonsense you post. 

Either way, I guess you have no problem with treating people inhumanely for a publicity stunt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I laugh all the time at the nonsense you post.
> 
> Either way, I guess you have no problem with treating people inhumanely for a publicity stunt.


I understand they might be in trouble, something about breaking federal law and minors across state borders.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I understand they might be in trouble, something about breaking federal law and minors across state borders.


Imagine how much of a piece of shit you’d have to be to consider dropping people off like that as an acceptable thing to do?

DeSantis thinks it’s acceptable. Oh yeah, Gary too.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I understand they might be in trouble, something about breaking federal law and minors across state borders.


shouldn’t be breaking minors, borders or no borders.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

Stacey Abrams must want to kiss Kempt after this bonehead move, Jesus, talk about going off the deep end. A contraception ban will go over with voters like a turd in the punch bowl! They won't just be fucking themselves, they will be jerking off too. American politics does provide a lot of laughs, the material writes itself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Imagine how much of a piece of shit you’d have to be to consider dropping people off like that as an acceptable thing to do?
> 
> DeSantis thinks it’s acceptable. Oh yeah, Gary too.


The way I understand it, though despicable it had unintended good consequences for the people involved and many used the free bus service provided. It is illegal to transport migrants around America, the Coyote act I believe, DeSantis didn't have the authority to do it, it is federal jurisdiction. Other federal crimes could be involved here too and civil action is possible as well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Imagine how much of a piece of shit you’d have to be to consider dropping people off like that as an acceptable thing to do?
> 
> DeSantis thinks it’s acceptable. Oh yeah, Gary too.


There are 250,000 Venezuelan American voters in Florida and they generally lean republican, this could change some minds Marco is worried, he's up for reelection and this move by DeSantis is backfiring and could piss a lot of them off, margins for statewide offices in Florida are usually tight. It could be just another example of republicans fucking themselves






*Hear from Venezuelan migrant sent to Martha's Vineyard*
50,362 views Sep 15, 2022 CNN speaks to a Venezuelan migrant unexpectedly flown to Martha's Vineyard as well as volunteers scrambling to help the sudden influx sent by Florida Governor Ron DeSantis. CNN's Miguel Marquez reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> shouldn’t be breaking minors, borders or no borders.


Joe should issue green cards to everybody they move to other states so they can work, that's what they came to America for and employees are needed in all service industries. With low unemployment they can allow the feds the time to deal with the legalities and use it against the republicans.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump warns of 'problems' like 'we've never seen' if he's indicted …*
> 
> *View attachment 5198316*
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Imagine how much of a piece of shit you’d have to be to consider dropping people off like that as an acceptable thing to do?
> 
> DeSantis thinks it’s acceptable. Oh yeah, Gary too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

*‘Atrocity’: Former Federal Prosecutor On Trump Judge’s Ruling In Mar-a-Lago Case*
63,978 views Sep 15, 2022 Former U.S. attorney Harry Litman breaks down the Trump judge’s denial of the DOJ motion for a partial stay in the Mar-a-Lago case: “That is wild and completely divorced from what courts do and are supposed to do.”


----------



## garybo (Sep 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I laugh all the time at the nonsense you post.
> 
> Either way, I guess you have no problem with treating people inhumanely for a publicity stunt.


What a crock


----------



## garybo (Sep 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Imagine how much of a piece of shit you’d have to be to consider dropping people off like that as an acceptable thing to do?
> 
> DeSantis thinks it’s acceptable. Oh yeah, Gary too.


If I agreed with you, we'd both be wrong.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## garybo (Sep 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> libertarian. The disease of this age.


Since light travels faster than sound, some people appear bright until they speak


----------



## garybo (Sep 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> libertarian. The disease of this age.


Proof is in the pudding, if you are really true to your party, cough up. 








Join Our Campaign to Defeat Trump's Republican Agenda


DCCC is the only political committee in the country whose principal mission is to support Democratic House candidates every step of the way.




dccc.org


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2022)

garybo said:


> Since light travels faster than sound, some people appear bright until they speak


Precisely. At the first mention of small government or free markets, it’s all over.



garybo said:


> Proof is in the pudding, if you are really true to your party, cough up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaand there we go; non sequitur.


----------



## garybo (Sep 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Precisely. At the first mention of small government or free markets, it’s all over.
> 
> 
> Aaaand there we go; non sequitur.


A poor comeback is better then none at all.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2022)

garybo said:


> A poor comeback is better then none at all.


I like self-referent humor. Thank you for an above-average example.


----------



## garybo (Sep 16, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


>


----------



## garybo (Sep 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I like self-referent humor. Thank you for an above-average example.


My pleasure


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2022)

garybo said:


> sticks and stones


i just asked you a question, up to you how you decide to answer...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2022)

garybo said:


> Proof is in the pudding, if you are really true to your party, cough up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes you think I, or any one else here hasn't contributed? I've donated to the democratic party, and to the democrats looking to replace the piece of shit republican representatives we have in my state


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2022)

AHHHAAHAAHAAHHAA...you compare yourself to Einstein?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2022)

garybo said:


> A poor comeback is better then none at all.


that is the usual response of both libertarians, and republicans, a poor comeback, then none at all...


----------



## garybo (Sep 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> What makes you think I, or any one else here hasn't contributed? I've donated to the democratic party, and to the democrats looking to replace the piece of shit republican representatives we have in my state


Good for you, Roger.


----------



## garybo (Sep 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> AHHHAAHAAHAAHHAA...you compare yourself to Einstein?


No Roger, I do not compare with Einstein.......That quote was just a meme.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 16, 2022)

garybo said:


> A poor comeback is better then none at all.


*than*


----------



## garybo (Sep 16, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> *than*


Correct again


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 16, 2022)

Stick and stones vibe - but i know who is swinging a stick.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Stick and stones vibe - but i know who is swinging a stick.
> 
> View attachment 5198740


i've always identified with Vyvyan Basterd...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2022)

the depths of sleaze...i hope they can get desantis kicked out of office for this shit, that would be the sweetest irony ever


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the depths of sleaze...i hope they can get desantis kicked out of office for this shit, that would be the sweetest irony ever


wish he would burn, he took a page out of Abbott's play book on the immigrants.....rumor is, it's a federal crime and can be much worse....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wish he would burn, he took a page out of Abbott's play book on the immigrants.....rumor is, it's a federal crime and can be much worse....


no, he went beyond abbott...while abbott is a complete and total asshole douche bag, he seems to have stayed within the law. he actually told people where they would be going, and they have ample opportunity to get off in several places along the way. as far as i've heard, he didn't lie to any of them, or try to make it impossible for them to comply with the rules they need to follow to stay in the country.
desantis and his drones DID lie to those people, DID make it practically impossible for them to follow the rules, and they sent a camera man along to document their crimes...the republicans have this weird fascination with documenting their crimes...i guess they want to play these documentaries at the next cpac in moscow.
but it sure seems that desantis broke more than one law, at a federal level. i don't think he shares trump's superpower of being able to get away with shit...let's find out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2022)

fascist sue to make fascism mandatory on all social media platforms...removing the rights of owners to police their own platforms...
https://www.npr.org/2022/09/16/1123620521/fifth-circuit-texas-social-media-ruling
time to waste time going to the supremely packed court of trump asshole kissers. they may surprise us all, they sure as fuck did once, already...
we REALLY have to get to unpacking ALL the courts as soon as we win the midterms. just start turfing trump appointees for ANY infractions


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fascist sue to make fascism mandatory on all social media platforms...removing the rights of owners to police their own platforms...
> https://www.npr.org/2022/09/16/1123620521/fifth-circuit-texas-social-media-ruling
> time to waste time going to the supremely packed court of trump asshole kissers. they may surprise us all, they sure as fuck did once, already...
> we REALLY have to get to unpacking ALL the courts as soon as we win the midterms. just start turfing trump appointees for ANY infractions


The rule of law is the last thing these assholes want, they would take these dummies outside the courthouse and shoot them in their robes. I think some of them realize this and the only chance the rule of law has is democracy, it shouldn't be hard to figure out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2022)

https://www.deseret.com/faith/2022/9/16/23356635/mitt-romney-mike-lee-disagree-same-sex-marriage

republicans are once again obstructing a bill on religious grounds...what does it take to make them recognize that church and state are fucking separate, and that most people don't want the church involved in government in any way? i guess it will take voting them AND the church the fuck out of office...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.deseret.com/faith/2022/9/16/23356635/mitt-romney-mike-lee-disagree-same-sex-marriage
> 
> republicans are once again obstructing a bill on religious grounds...what does it take to make them recognize that church and state are fucking separate, and that most people don't want the church involved in government in any way? i guess it will take voting them AND the church the fuck out of office...


… dominionists.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's kind of...it's very..it's just really fucking ironic that the people who keep accusing others of election fraud KEEP COMMITTING ELECTION FRAUD...
> i·ro·ny1
> /ˈīrənē/
> 
> ...


Back in the early days of CPAC (a creation of Newt Gingrich), Newt presented a book to attendees in which he outlined his plan for stealing Congress - which contained an expansion on on Goebbel’s dictum about blaming others for what you’re doing.

Roughly rendered from memory: because voters don’t care about reasoned arguments or complex policies, we should skip all that: as long as we don’t draw the ire of voters, we can do whatever we want; we just need to be sure we blame democrats for everything voters *react to*. As long as we can keep voters holding DEMOCRATS accountable for what WE do, and as long as we can prevent investigations into US, we truly can do whatever we want.

Like I said, a paraphrase - but I was so stunned by the casual, cynical malice against the USA, I’ve never forgotten it. The book was privately printed by Gingrich & distributed by him, but was featured in an OpEd by a guy named Richard Reeves, who got hold of a copy.

I stopped wondering how reliable it might have been when the “contract on America“ was unveiled & the “conversative” conversion to NewSpeak revealed. The only surprises since then have been over *just how far they’re willing to go*. ‘Course, we’re learning A LOT about that these days.
….and this reminds me that the FIRST stage of grief is DENIAL…and the *second* is ANGER. Remains to be seen how soon we (they) get though bargaining to depression…and eventually into acceptance (I hope)


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.deseret.com/faith/2022/9/16/23356635/mitt-romney-mike-lee-disagree-same-sex-marriage
> 
> republicans are once again obstructing a bill on religious grounds...what does it take to make them recognize that church and state are fucking separate, and that most people don't want the church involved in government in any way? i guess it will take voting them AND the church the fuck out of office...


Silly rabbit, they’ve invested BILLIONS - and decades - to convince the hardest core of fundamentalists that Christians WERE AT RISK…*unless* they became the electoral muscle ‘needed’ to empower the ‘gawd-fearing’ GOP.

Voting them out of office depends heavily on them LOSING THEIR BASE…which causes me to point to my last comment: like cockroaches, they DEPEND on the absence of suspicion and investigation.

It’s their only safety from exposure & eradication (as a political force)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570487154425348098


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Silly rabbit, they’ve invested BILLIONS - and decades - to convince the hardest core of fundamentalists that Christians WERE AT RISK…*unless* they became the electoral muscle ‘needed’ to empower the ‘gawd-fearing’ GOP.
> 
> Voting them out of office depends heavily on them LOSING THEIR BASE…which causes me to point to my last comment: like cockroaches, they DEPEND on the absence of suspicion and investigation.
> 
> It’s their only safety from exposure & eradication (as a political force)


just a matter of time...
https://www.npr.org/2022/09/17/1123508069/religion-christianity-muslim-atheist-agnostic-church-lds-pew


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 17, 2022)

Trumpy the Fatass tried to go with fat joke about Chris Christie - upset with his ABC interview.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 17, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Imagine how much of a piece of shit you’d have to be to consider dropping people off like that as an acceptable thing to do?


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> anyone who can't realize by this time that covid was a real thing, and that wearing a mask was an important tool to help fight the pandemic, can't be very intelligent, or very compassionate.


*IS* a real thing, if you’ll pardon my saying so.

Middle-ish of August, one of the kids that lives here went to a weekend party for a couple of hours. Two days later, she was sick; testing for Covid was positive. Over the next four days, the mom tested positive; the next day, the second kid tested positive, and the day after that, the third adult went down. Four people, four bedrooms. I slept on the couch. Having seen that I couldn’t trust the masking OTHER people were doing, I stayed in the basement for two hours after anyone else was prowling around (excellent HVAC & HEPA-quality filters), and went masked THEN. EVERY TIME. I used what I knew about the virus, used ACTUAL N95, as I took care of everyone else *and* the house (it’s a slovenly, careless bunch, I’m sorry to say). I slept on the couch every night, the bedroom having become isolation wards…double-masked, as everyone else would come down to grab breakfast while I was still asleep.

By Labor Day, they were symptom-free and back to the grind. I didn’t get sick…because I used my brain & what I *knew*, and in stuck with it. No one has relapsed, and TO THIS DAY I have not caught the bloody thing, despite being in several high-risk, high-susceptibility groups. As the designated errand-runner (and unable to afford the instacart up charges), I have gone masked in stores & around others out of the house, since March - what was, ‘19? ‘20?

No one has ever challenged me for going masked…and I’m in one of the very Trumpiest sections of one of the very reddest parts of the country, BTW.

Anyway, point is, Covid is STILL here and STILL HAPPENING.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> *IS* a real thing, if you’ll pardon my saying so.
> 
> Middle-ish of August, one of the kids that lives here went to a weekend party for a couple of hours. Two days later, she was sick; testing for Covid was positive. Over the next four days, the mom tested positive; the next day, the second kid tested positive, and the day after that, the third adult went down. Four people, four bedrooms. I slept on the couch. Having seen that I couldn’t trust the masking OTHER people were doing, I stayed in the basement for two hours after anyone else was prowling around (excellent HVAC & HEPA-quality filters), and went masked THEN. EVERY TIME. I used what I knew about the virus, used ACTUAL N95, as I took care of everyone else *and* the house (it’s a slovenly, careless bunch, I’m sorry to say). I slept on the couch every night, the bedroom having become isolation wards…double-masked, as everyone else would come down to grab breakfast while I was still asleep.
> 
> ...


Almost 1000 people are still dying every day from it in America, in the 9 hundreds I believe.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2022)

They keep telling us who they are.









Michigan GOP co-chair calls gay Transportation Secretary 'weak little girl'


Michigan GOP co-chair Meshawn Maddock labeled Pete Buttigieg, the openly gay U.S. transportation secretary, a "weak little girl" in a tweet Sunday.



www.detroitnews.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> *IS* a real thing, if you’ll pardon my saying so.
> 
> Middle-ish of August, one of the kids that lives here went to a weekend party for a couple of hours. Two days later, she was sick; testing for Covid was positive. Over the next four days, the mom tested positive; the next day, the second kid tested positive, and the day after that, the third adult went down. Four people, four bedrooms. I slept on the couch. Having seen that I couldn’t trust the masking OTHER people were doing, I stayed in the basement for two hours after anyone else was prowling around (excellent HVAC & HEPA-quality filters), and went masked THEN. EVERY TIME. I used what I knew about the virus, used ACTUAL N95, as I took care of everyone else *and* the house (it’s a slovenly, careless bunch, I’m sorry to say). I slept on the couch every night, the bedroom having become isolation wards…double-masked, as everyone else would come down to grab breakfast while I was still asleep.
> 
> ...


March 2020. In ‘Fornia it was the day after St. Patrick’s iirc.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/sep/17/texas-migrants-kamala-harris-washington-home
it's seriously just time to shut florida and texas both off of the federal teat...no infrastructure money, no anything money. just send checks to all the people who were on state assistance, so they can continue to feed their kids and pay their rent, let the rest of them deal with shit themselves. texas would be in immediate trouble, and it wouldn't take long for florida to burn through their budget surplus, and start falling short, perhaps two years till they have no surplus, another two for them to have to institute state income tax, another two for them to be in as bad or worse shape than texas


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/sep/17/texas-migrants-kamala-harris-washington-home
> it's seriously just time to shut florida and texas both off of the federal teat...no infrastructure money, no anything money. just send checks to all the people who were on state assistance, so they can continue to feed their kids and pay their rent, let the rest of them deal with shit themselves. texas would be in immediate trouble, and it wouldn't take long for florida to burn through their budget surplus, and start falling short, perhaps two years till they have no surplus, another two for them to have to institute state income tax, another two for them to be in as bad or worse shape than texas


Win the election and it becomes a federal crime with teeth and pain.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> March 2020. In ‘Fornia it was the day after St. Patrick’s iirc.


Thank you. Too much of the time since is the worst sort of blur…too little happening - *and* much too much going on


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Thank you. Too much of the time since is the worst sort of blur…too little happening - *and* much too much going on


I moved to the desert in August ‘19. I was looking forward to a summer of random tourism.

Maybe next year.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 17, 2022)

Nev


cannabineer said:


> I moved to the desert in August ‘19. I was looking forward to a summer of random tourism.
> 
> Maybe next year.


Never been to the (any) desert…closest was driving through Wyoming. Maybe the weirdest place I’ve ever been: so completely *empty* it was creepy. Then again, total isolation seems like it would be a great blessing these days


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Nev
> 
> Never been to the (any) desert…closest was driving through Wyoming. Maybe the weirdest place I’ve ever been: so completely *empty* it was creepy. Then again, total isolation seems like it would be a great blessing these days


In ‘03 I rode through Montana east of the mountains. Vast rolling grasslands with not one tree. I found it beautiful. It earned the Big Sky moniker. 

Trouble is, they have real winters there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2022)

This is a pretty valid point. desantis seems to be just as big an attention whore as trump, for just about as much reason.
He looks to be signalling a run in 24...If trump is still free and running, it won't make any difference. trump will spoil their chances, splitting their base. It would only take a few percentage points, and trump is sure to maintain at least ten percent of the republican vote, maybe more.
https://www.cnn.com/2022/09/16/politics/ron-desantis-migrants-marthas-vineyard-stunt/index.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Sep 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> In ‘03 I rode through Montana east of the mountains. Vast rolling grasslands with not one tree. I found it beautiful. It earned the Big Sky moniker.
> 
> Trouble is, they have real winters there.


Winters are serious there. Once knew a chiropractor who lived in Bozeman…her tales of winter were scary. I did go through Montana, but by way of Yellowstone, so did not see the treeless vistas. Idaho, OTOH, made Montana look flat.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Winters are serious there. Once knew a chiropractor who lived in Bozeman…her tales of winter were scary. I did go through Montana, but by way of Yellowstone, so did not see the treeless vistas. Idaho, OTOH, made Montana look flat.


The run from Yellowstone to somewhere near Missoula was awesome. Beartooth Pass on a spectacularly nice day. Wish I knew where I mislaid the photos.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Winters are serious there. Once knew a chiropractor who lived in Bozeman…her tales of winter were scary. I did go through Montana, but by way of Yellowstone, so did not see the treeless vistas. Idaho, OTOH, made Montana look flat.


i went to 5th through 12th in Minnesota, where the earth is fucking flat...the first year we moved there they had record snow, then record flooding that spring  
i 've seen winter. we're not friends.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571286005491146752


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i went to 5th through 12th in Minnesota, where the earth is fucking flat...the first year we moved there they had record snow, then record flooding that spring
> i 've seen winter. we're not friends.


Try Winnipeg winters!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Try Winnipeg winters!


Average Temperature in Winnipeg
The cold season lasts for 3.3 months, from November 27 to March 5, with an average daily high temperature below 26°F. The coldest month of the year in Winnipeg is January, with an average low of *-1°F* and high of 14°F.

Daily high temperatures are around 24°F, rarely falling below -2°F or exceeding 44°F. The lowest daily average high temperature is 18°F on January 13. Daily low temperatures are around *9°F*, rarely falling below -18°F or exceeding 31°F. 
looks like a pretty even trade


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570902190964998145


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 18, 2022)

Tricking legal asylum speakers into being dumped a thousand miles away=Christian.

Meanwhile, godless marxist radical left wingers respond with... genuine care.

Welcome to America.


----------



## NotTheRobot (Sep 18, 2022)

This thread has become a "who has the worst weather" thread. 

Who on the Republican side gets the lucky job of trying to fix things?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

NotTheRobot said:


> This thread has become a "who has the worst weather" thread.
> 
> Who on the Republican side gets the lucky job of trying to fix things?


If the democrats win in November, they will help them to clean out their party with domestic terrorism laws and a watch list with no guns or flying for those on it. Other reforms will help to mitigate the problem and eventually demographics will finish the job.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Average Temperature in Winnipeg
> The cold season lasts for 3.3 months, from November 27 to March 5, with an average daily high temperature below 26°F. The coldest month of the year in Winnipeg is January, with an average low of *-1°F* and high of 14°F.
> 
> Daily high temperatures are around 24°F, rarely falling below -2°F or exceeding 44°F. The lowest daily average high temperature is 18°F on January 13. Daily low temperatures are around *9°F*, rarely falling below -18°F or exceeding 31°F.
> looks like a pretty even trade


Well, it is about 100 miles north of the Minnesota border and I lived there for 20 winters...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Tricking legal asylum speakers into being dumped a thousand miles away=Christian.
> 
> Meanwhile, godless marxist radical left wingers respond with... genuine care.
> 
> Welcome to America.


They broke the law, and the republicans would have had democrats in cuffs over it by now and went completely over the top. The democrats need a distraction, so it might be time to shove that red hot poker up Trump's ass a little further. I wouldn't give them 2 weeks of coverage in the media, I'd be warming the media up for the J6 hearings with juicy tidbits and doing something that would get Donald's undivided attention. Use Donald's tactics, change the subject from their immigration stunt by giving the media something better to chew on, be proactive. Hillary and Obama need to come out, shit on Trump and talk abortion and hope for the reaction as Donald spends his rally time defending his ego, instead of talking immigration; get him to back Lindsey's abortion ban, just to get at the democrats. They need to play Donald like a fucking fish.


----------



## NotTheRobot (Sep 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the democrats win in November, they will help them to clean out their party with domestic terrorism laws and a watch list with no guns or flying for those on it. Other reforms will help to mitigate the problem and eventually demographics will finish the job.


Other reforms, demographics, if the democrats win in November ? 

The weather isn't so good and how about that local sports team?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

NotTheRobot said:


> Other reforms, demographics, if the democrats win in November ?
> 
> The weather isn't so good and how about that local sports team?


The polls are looking better all the time and Joe is up to 49% in some of them, but in this election, there are indications the polls are off by a bit more than usual, the abortion ban has folks fired up. They are on track to keep the senate and are closing on the house. If they keep the house and have a useful majority in the senate, things can happen real quick and among those things will be election reform, voting rights and domestic terrorism laws. Gun regulation is popular too and depending on the size of the majority, it could be significant. Joe is doing an excellent job, just averted a rail strike and is kicking Vlad's ass very badly in Ukraine, by election day the Russians will be in far deeper shit than now. They might not have much money to give to the republicans in 2024 and new laws will kill dark money.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i went to 5th through 12th in Minnesota, where the earth is fucking flat...the first year we moved there they had record snow, then record flooding that spring
> i 've seen winter. we're not friends.


My sister lives in the Rockies…above 9000’. She‘d like me to come stay with her, but every time I’ve visited in the last 20 years, I’ve gotten sick & missed my return flight. I love her to pieces, but I…hesitate


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 18, 2022)

NotTheRobot said:


> This thread has become a "who has the worst weather" thread.
> 
> Who on the Republican side gets the lucky job of trying to fix things?


Let’s play a game:
Name two things that Rs have *FIXED* in the last 50 years

a) - “fixed“ as in ‘made significant necessary repairs and/or improvements’
b) - ‘manipulations of the machinery to preserve dominance’ DO NOT COUNT

The polling is beginning to reflect the shift away from the MAGA/GOP axis: in GA, Abrams is supposedly even w/ Kemp (w/in margin-of-error)…’course, this year, the size of that margin window can’t be measured, as events since the *last* election have brought the GOP’s worst nightmare into play: they are being investigated…and the display of corruption found SO FAR makes this the worst & most extensive political scandal in US history.

The signs of a broad-based pullback in support are everywhere, but this is a far bigger deal than anything so puny as Watergate, so the margin of error is impossible to calculate this year. One good indicator is that Walker in SIX POINTS DOWN from 48/48, putting Warnock in an almost unassailable position @ 54/42 (Quinnipiac)

Always important to remember that there is polling…and there is polling. Much polling undertaken for/by GOP is looking to create the illusion of “support” for candidates & policies through false choices, manipulative mis-statements & misrepresentations of positions, policies, & priorities (a foul experience, if you’ve never taken part in such a poll; if you have, then you know). ABOVE ALL, they *don’t* want your opinion on *anything* - just answer the questions…EXACTLY as presented.

(I *am not* saying there aren’t poll like that run for Dems…just, I’ve ONLY gotten them for GOP)


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2022)

NotTheRobot said:


> This thread has become a "who has the worst weather" thread.
> 
> Who on the Republican side gets the lucky job of trying to fix things?


Plainly the ones who need a distraction from the weather.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

NotTheRobot said:


> This thread has become a "who has the worst weather" thread.
> 
> Who on the Republican side gets the lucky job of trying to fix things?


Well, only Trump can fix it, according to him.

What needs fixing that the democrats are not addressing?
Trump isn't in prison yet because it's useful to have him running around in a panic freaking out, after the election, Garland or Georgia will fix that problem. The FBI is busy fixing problems too, by tossing fascist MAGA republicans in prison at a steadily increasing rate as Joe divides them off from the rest of the sheep. With the Mar A Lago secret documents Garland has Trump by the balls and Trump himself spilled it to the public by bitching about it to the public and filing dumb lies as court briefs. The J6 hearings are starting soon, will run right into election season and promise to be great TV with high ratings and even more October surprises. Meanwhile Donald threatens the nation with his army of morons, if he gets busted there will be big trouble. So What? Fuck him and fuck their feelings, Donald is gonna get out of his cage in a bag.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 18, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Let’s play a game:
> Name two things that Rs have *FIXED* in the last 50 years
> 
> a) - “fixed“ as in ‘made significant necessary repairs and/or improvements’
> ...


Just a note to say, this comment has been expanded…


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Just a note to say, this comment has been expanded…


Kempt's proposed contraception ban is a gift for Abrams, who is good at reregistering voters and getting them to the polls, she has conducted seminars and workshops on it around America. Too bad Trump's TV trial wasn't before the election with Kempt testifying against him along with other top republicans on live TV! Fulton county is half black and heavily democratic, so Trump's jury could have a lot of black folks sitting in judgement on him. If Georgia and Texas go blue with statewide offices, it will make 2024 pretty hard for the GOP.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 18, 2022)

Cult like “ Heil Hippo “ salute from the brainless mobs … Trump the Modern-day *Shitler* 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571381561458581504


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 18, 2022)

I have a one finger salute for the Stay Puff Marshmallow Fuck ….


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Cult like “ Heil Hippo “ salute from the brainless mobs … Trump the Modern-day *Shitler*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571381561458581504


Fuck them and their feelings, Trump gets out of his cage in a bag after the election and so do a lot of other assholes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Cult like “ Heil Hippo “ salute from the brainless mobs … Trump the Modern-day *Shitler*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571381561458581504


That’s some fucked up shit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 18, 2022)

figures ted cruz would have to get into it, the fucking attention whore...
https://www.newsweek.com/ted-cruz-tweets-list-places-migrants-should-sent-next-1743818
republicans are just pathetic...they're most "successful" campaign stunt could leave them open to prosecution for human trafficking, and it's just a low, reprehensible thing to do to immigrants who want to do the right thing and become citizens...
just fucking sad


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 18, 2022)

Digital World Acquisition Corp, set up by Patrick Orlando, has not paid Saratoga Proxy Consulting for its work helping to rally shareholders, report said, citing people familiar with the matter.

HA HA SUCKER


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571288547516203009


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571288547516203009


They gotta get him more panicked and freaking out and I figure they will, drive the migrant news out of the news cycle. Donald is good at that and can be easily provoked and manipulated now. Next week he will be raving about the secret documents shit he is in even more as the decisions on appeals drop and the case moves forward. Indicting his underlings might get his attention too, anybody who handled those top-secret documents will get the standard treatment, except Trump.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 18, 2022)

Doesn’t matter who he stumps for , it always turns into “ look at me “ or “ I’m being persecuted “ and everyone else is “ The Enemy “.

There are so many lawsuits / court dates and whatever, he best sit out the public forum. Everytime he speaks , he risks more implication . His attorney ( s ) should be chewing their nails to the bone. Jan 6th panel should be starting up soon and more disturbing evidence on display. Now that Meadows has been confirmed in his cooperation, trump will go kicking and screaming. ( Jan. 28 )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Doesn’t matter who he stumps for , it always turns into “ look at me “ or “ I’m being persecuted “ and everyone else is “ The Enemy “.
> 
> There are so many lawsuits / court dates and whatever, he best sit out the public forum. Everytime he speaks , he risks more implication . His attorney ( s ) should be chewing their nails to the bone. Jan 6th panel should be starting up soon and more disturbing evidence on display. Now that Meadows has been confirmed in his cooperation, trump will go kicking and screaming. ( Jan. 28 )


Whatever helps ya win in November with the biggest margin, it's the only way to get the full measure of justice. If Trump and fascism can't do it, then maybe abortion will, it is looking a lot better than it did and ole Joe is up to 49% now, whipping Vlad's ass will help too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

Looks like Matt might win his seat and then be indicted, he will try to rat out anybody he can, to get a reduced sentence, but he's still looking at a 10-year mandatory minimum. Trump kept his distance from him because he knew, and he was never really on the inside of the coup planning.









Matt Gaetz facing 'wave of indictments' in sex trafficking case: legal expert


GOP Rep. Matt Gaetz of Florida is facing increased scrutiny after a bombshell Washington Post report that he sought a preemptive pardon for sex trafficking."Congressman Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) told a former White House aide that he was seeking a preemptive pardon from President Donald Trump...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Matt might win his seat and then be indicted, he will try to rat out anybody he can, to get a reduced sentence, but he's still looking at a 10-year mandatory minimum. Trump kept his distance from him because he knew, and he was never really on the inside of the coup planning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why has it taken this fucking long to nail this disgusting eddy munster clone gone bad?
he should already be someones bitch in prison.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why has it taken this fucking long to nail this disgusting eddy munster clone gone bad?
> he should already be someones bitch in prison.


The way that trump and the rest of these sickening republicans have made a mockery of the Justice system is not a good look for America...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why has it taken this fucking long to nail this disgusting eddy munster clone gone bad?
> he should already be someones bitch in prison.


There is *always *a brutal satisfaction in expect it when you least expect it.

Like when the feds piled on crazy pillow guy like a cheap suit …. right at Hardee’s while waiting for curly fries.
Maybe they will catch Butthead fapping to some teen porn , then drag him in his spiderman underroos straight into a patrol car.

That is how karma works .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> There is *always *a brutal satisfaction in expect it when you least expect it.
> 
> Like when the feds piled on crazy pillow guy like a cheap suit …. right at Hardee’s while waiting for curly fries.
> Maybe they will catch Butthead fapping to some teen porn , then drag him in his spiderman underroos straight into a patrol car.
> ...


when i see him, or gym jordan, of gosar, or greene, or boebert....OR MOTHERFUCKING ANYONE get indicted, then we can talk about the effectiveness of karma.
until then, they're mad dogs running free, barking and biting at will, and someone needs to put them down, one way or another...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when i see him, or gym jordan, of gosar, or greene, or boebert....OR MOTHERFUCKING ANYONE get indicted, then we can talk about the effectiveness of karma.
> until then, they're mad dogs running free, barking and biting at will, and someone needs to put them down, one way or another...


You can only get them if you win in November, then they will be fair game for an independent special counsel, along with dozens of others who voted to delay the certification of Biden AFTER the insurrection. What if many are elected again, but the courts decide they cannot serve since aiding and abetting or even giving comfort to an insurrection disqualifies them? Post-Civil war laws for civil warriors I say.


----------



## printer (Sep 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> There is *always *a brutal satisfaction in expect it when you least expect it.
> 
> Like when the feds piled on crazy pillow guy like a cheap suit …. right at Hardee’s while waiting for curly fries.
> Maybe they will catch Butthead fapping to some teen porn , then drag him in his spiderman underroos straight into a patrol car.
> ...


I was going to ignore this one but since you mentioned him...

*MyPillow exec Lindell says he prayed for Warnock, Ossoff victories to prove ‘election crime’*
MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell said he prayed for Sens. Raphael Warnock (D-Ga.) and Jon Ossoff (D-Ga.) to win their 2021 runoffs so people would more readily believe claims of election fraud.
Lindell made the remark while speaking to a crowd at former President Trump’s Youngstown, Ohio, rally on Saturday, according to a clip posted online by Mediaite.

“All of a sudden, I started praying,” said Lindell. “I go, ‘God, please let them take both of these senators.’ ”
Lindell on Saturday said Democrats would have been “smart” to win only one of the two Georgia seats, because some Republicans may have backed off their unsubstantiated belief of fraud since the party would have retained control of the Senate, moving their focus to win in 2022.
“I’m a marketer, and I’m going, ‘If I was working for that evil, I would say give them back one of these senators so they shut up about the election,’” he said. 

Warnock and Ossoff both won their runoffs in January 2021, enabling Democrats to control the upper chamber with Vice President Harris’s tie-breaking vote. There is no evidence of mass fraud that would have changed the outcome of the runoffs.
“But instead, you all know exactly where you were when they stole them both,” Lindell said. “And everyone’s going, ‘What are we going to do? Maybe there was election crime.’”

Lindell has repeatedly advanced unfounded claims of fraud since the 2020 presidential election.

The claims have led to lawsuits against Lindell by voting machine companies Dominion Voting Systems and Smartmatic.
The MyPillow executive also sued both companies for defamation, but those cases have been dismissed. A judge ordered Lindell in May to pay a portion of Smartmatic’s court fees after finding some of Lindell’s claims against the company frivolous.

Last week, Lindell said federal agents seized his cellphone while in a Minnesota drive-thru and questioned him, including about Dominion.

Lindell’s comments came before Trump stumped in support of Republican Ohio Senate nominee J.D. Vance. 
The Senate race is one of a handful expected to be close contests as the GOP hopes to flip the upper chamber.
Trump has campaigned for nominees in multiple battleground states in recent weeks, appearing alongside candidates endorsed by the former president during their primaries.








MyPillow exec Lindell says he prayed for Warnock, Ossoff victories to prove ‘election crime’


MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell said he prayed for Sens. Raphael Warnock (D-Ga.) and Jon Ossoff (D-Ga.) to win their 2021 runoffs so people would more readily believe claims of election fraud. Lindell ma…




thehill.com





... so winning too much is evidence of a crime. Nothing to say that it was the most watched election given the lies about stealing the elections.


----------



## printer (Sep 19, 2022)

*Walker downplays debate with Warnock: ‘I’m not that smart’*
Georgia Senate hopeful Herschel Walker (R) downplayed himself ahead of his debate with Sen. Raphael Warnock (D-Ga.) next month, saying “I’m not that smart” — comments that his campaign argued were sarcasm.

After some haggling between the two campaigns, the candidates announced last week that Warnock and Walker would be participating in a televised debate on Oct. 14 with Savannah, Ga., Nexstar affiliate WSAV. The Hill is owned by Nexstar.

Speaking to reporters on Friday, Walker was asked what kind of preparation he was doing for the debate.

“Talking to the voters, talking to you. You told me I gotta prepare, so I’m preparin’,” he said to the reporters. “I’m this country boy, you know, I’m not that smart. And he’s that preacher. He’s a smart man, wears these nice suits. So he going to show up there, embarrass me at the debate, October the 14th. And I’m just waiting, you know, I’ll show up and I’m [going to] do my best.”

Will Kiley, a spokesperson for Walker’s campaign, argued the candidate’s comments were sarcasm.

“It is a sad day when so many people in politics and the media don’t understand sarcasm. Herschel has been traveling across Georgia for over a year meeting the people and listening to their concerns,” he said in a statement. “Herschel is going to be ready on October 14 in Savannah to debate Raphael Warnock, who has to stand there and explain his horrendous voting record to the people.”

The Georgia Senate race has been considered one of the most competitive of this cycle and has been rated a “toss up” by the nonpartisan Cook Political Report. 

A Quinnipiac University poll released last week showed Warnock leading Walker by 6 percentage points among likely Georgia voters, with the incumbent receiving 52 percent compared to the former football star receiving 46 percent.








Walker downplays debate with Warnock: ‘I’m not that smart’


Georgia Senate hopeful Herschel Walker (R) downplayed himself ahead of his debate with Sen. Raphael Warnock (D-Ga.) next month, saying “I’m not that smart” — comments that his campaign argued…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2022)

printer said:


> I was going to ignore this one but since you mentioned him...
> 
> *MyPillow exec Lindell says he prayed for Warnock, Ossoff victories to prove ‘election crime’*
> MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell said he prayed for Sens. Raphael Warnock (D-Ga.) and Jon Ossoff (D-Ga.) to win their 2021 runoffs so people would more readily believe claims of election fraud.
> ...


Pics of the pillow huckster as a youngster.


----------



## printer (Sep 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Pics of the pillow huckster as a youngster.
> 
> View attachment 5200059
> 
> View attachment 5200060


Which was an insparational moment in his life, "I wish I had a pillow laying here."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Walker downplays debate with Warnock: ‘I’m not that smart’*
> Georgia Senate hopeful Herschel Walker (R) downplayed himself ahead of his debate with Sen. Raphael Warnock (D-Ga.) next month, saying “I’m not that smart” — comments that his campaign argued were sarcasm.
> 
> After some haggling between the two campaigns, the candidates announced last week that Warnock and Walker would be participating in a televised debate on Oct. 14 with Savannah, Ga., Nexstar affiliate WSAV. The Hill is owned by Nexstar.
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5200073


Vote for me, I'm a moron, morons vote for morons to be US senators... Thanks Donald for dropping a turd on Georgia republicans and Mitch! Donald dropped many turds on Mitch's senate chances, Oz, JD Vance and a few other senate nut cases and losers. He did the same in the house and they are saying stupid shit during the election. The establishment republicans are also saying stupid shit, with Lindsey's national abortion ban and Kempt's proposed ban on contraception in Georgia, in the 21st fucking century no less! If you include Trump, I don't know how a political party can survive this shit storm going into the midterms, but republican voters don't seem to pay much attention to facts or reality.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571362779130462208


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 19, 2022)

Even De Santis fucked up with the latino community over his “ immigrant dump “. Word has it that there are grumbling among latino voters there.


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Even De Santis fucked up with the latino community over his “ immigrant dump “. Word has it that there are grumbling among latino voters there.


South Park grumbling people meme please


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 19, 2022)

Get a load of this fuck stain - i would hope that by recording this “ purge effect “ would hold this fat fuck accountable. Since his sham review wasted tax dollars - he has turned to the typical repub mantra of violence in the streets. His words are now forever archived and should be a basis for incitement crimes .


MADISON - Former state Supreme Court Justice Michael Gableman told a group of Republicans this month that a revolution against government officials over the 2020 election has become necessary but said people have become too comfortable to water the "tree of liberty" with blood.

"For the first time in my life I am beginning to wonder if America's best days are behind us," Gableman said Sept. 9 at a dinner hosted by the Republican Party of Outagamie County, according to audio released by liberal activist Lauren Windsor.

Gableman, who was hired to probe the 2020 election by Assembly Speaker Robin Vos in 2021, was fired earlier this summer after producing no evidence that called the result into question.


What country before ever existed a century and half without a rebellion? And what country can preserve its liberties if their rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms," Jefferson wrote.

"The remedy is to set them right as to facts, pardon and pacify them. What signify a few lives lost in a century or two? *The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure.*"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

I used to call it the contract on America...






*Rick Reacts: Contract With America*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2022)

https://www.npr.org/2022/09/19/1123975684/texas-sheriff-criminal-investigation-desantis-migrant-flight-marthas-vineyard


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.npr.org/2022/09/19/1123975684/texas-sheriff-criminal-investigation-desantis-migrant-flight-marthas-vineyard


bro, sure. 








Martha's Vineyard-bound migrants given brochure promising cash, jobs


Mid-air, the migrants learned they were bound for Martha's Vineyard rather than Boston and those who had "induced" them to travel under "these false pretenses disappeared, lawyers representing some of them say.



www.businessinsider.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


>


you have to wonder what goes through these peoples minds...desantis has a good education, legal experience...how the fuck did he not know that this shit was stupid? it's easy to dismiss these people as idiots, because they do idiotic things...but some of them aren't stupid, and they're the worst of the bunch. they aren't deluded about what they're doing, they aren't innocently confused, they know exactly what they're about, and it's nothing good.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have to wonder what goes through these peoples minds...desantis has a good education, legal experience...how the fuck did he not know that this shit was stupid? it's easy to dismiss these people as idiots, because they do idiotic things...but some of them aren't stupid, and they're the worst of the bunch. they aren't deluded about what they're doing, they aren't innocently confused, they know exactly what they're about, and it's nothing good.


This idiot has a Harvard Law degree.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2022)

trump is upset because he can't think of a way to take credit for sending those people to Martha's Vineyard...




i wonder if they did a dna test on them both, is desantis his illegitimate bastard?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2022)

lying goddamned disgusting sacks of foul magaty shit...
those people were here legally, they were in the system, they were being fed and housed...desantis and his fucking army of flying fuck monkeys are motherfucking liars, and i hope they get fucking crucified over this, it's the closest they'll ever come to christ like behavior.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/migrants-desantis-sent-martha-apos-195727229.html


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have to wonder what goes through these peoples minds...desantis has a good education, legal experience...how the fuck did he not know that this shit was stupid? it's easy to dismiss these people as idiots, because they do idiotic things...but some of them aren't stupid, and they're the worst of the bunch. they aren't deluded about what they're doing, they aren't innocently confused, they know exactly what they're about, and it's nothing good.


Because it takes teams of the best and brightest working together to produce really good policy. All the work questioning one another and researching the reality of what they are doing takes a lot of time and effort.

That is what would be dictators like the idiot in DeSantistan haven’t learned from history. One person with a bunch of “yes men” will inevitably produce shit results.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> lying goddamned disgusting sacks of foul magaty shit...
> those people were here legally, they were in the system, they were being fed and housed...desantis and his fucking army of flying fuck monkeys are motherfucking liars, and i hope they get fucking crucified over this, it's the closest they'll ever come to christ like behavior.
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/migrants-desantis-sent-martha-apos-195727229.html


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Walker downplays debate with Warnock: ‘I’m not that smart’*
> Georgia Senate hopeful Herschel Walker (R) downplayed himself ahead of his debate with Sen. Raphael Warnock (D-Ga.) next month, saying “I’m not that smart” — comments that his campaign argued were sarcasm.
> 
> After some haggling between the two campaigns, the candidates announced last week that Warnock and Walker would be participating in a televised debate on Oct. 14 with Savannah, Ga., Nexstar affiliate WSAV. The Hill is owned by Nexstar.
> ...


if your staff has to point out that your comments about your own stupidity are sarcasm...maybe it isn't really sarcasm, and you just don't understand the difference? stupid.


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5200471


This accurate? Always wanted to know the breakdown. I figured we only paid about $5 or $10 for the school loan bill. It's why I always lol @ republicans crying about it.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571288547516203009


Yeah, a sleeping giant has awakened, alright: Japan didn’t like waking us up, and Trump & his overthrow gang don’t like it, either…but the response is still building


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571362779130462208


That 10k-capacity room is barely HALF-FULL…and most if not ALL of those behind him were either paid or invited…so, call it 3000, not even the 6000 reported


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> That 10k-capacity room is barely HALF-FULL…and most if not ALL of those behind him were either paid or invited…so, call it 3000, not even the 6000 reported


Like a genius he scheduled it during the Toledo vs Ohio State game 
Oof


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2022)

perhaps if the republicans hadn't embraced incredibly divisive policies, hadn't embraced fascism, militant christian nationalism, and massive voter suppression tactics, Biden wouldn't have had to make that speech...the beam in thine own eye, before the mote in your brother's eye...
https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/3651581-pompeo-slams-biden-address-as-one-of-the-most-divisive-presidential-speeches-in-american-history/


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Walker downplays debate with Warnock: ‘I’m not that smart’*
> Georgia Senate hopeful Herschel Walker (R) downplayed himself ahead of his debate with Sen. Raphael Warnock (D-Ga.) next month, saying “I’m not that smart” — comments that his campaign argued were sarcasm.
> 
> After some haggling between the two campaigns, the candidates announced last week that Warnock and Walker would be participating in a televised debate on Oct. 14 with Savannah, Ga., Nexstar affiliate WSAV. The Hill is owned by Nexstar.
> ...


Folks born in the south know that, when they hear “I‘m just a country boy”, they’re being swindled


----------



## shimbob (Sep 20, 2022)

More !Rules for thee, not for me! from the party of hypocrisy








Alabama GOP chair refused to show license to vote. That became a problem for poll workers.


Voter ID law disenfranchised GOP chair's own family.




www.al.com


----------



## dstroy (Sep 20, 2022)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2022-09-20/americans-under-felony-indictment-have-a-right-to-buy-guns-judge-rules


----------



## dstroy (Sep 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fascist sue to make fascism mandatory on all social media platforms...removing the rights of owners to police their own platforms...
> https://www.npr.org/2022/09/16/1123620521/fifth-circuit-texas-social-media-ruling
> time to waste time going to the supremely packed court of trump asshole kissers. they may surprise us all, they sure as fuck did once, already...
> we REALLY have to get to unpacking ALL the courts as soon as we win the midterms. just start turfing trump appointees for ANY infractions


I don’t think that will happen, if I were in charge of one of these companies I would decline to provide service to those type of people based on my strongly held personal religious beliefs. Which is an argument that would fly in their court, fuckem at their own game.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

dstroy said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2022-09-20/americans-under-felony-indictment-have-a-right-to-buy-guns-judge-rules


that could have a home in the “my judges” thread.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> lying goddamned disgusting sacks of foul magaty shit...
> those people were here legally, they were in the system, they were being fed and housed...desantis and his fucking army of flying fuck monkeys are motherfucking liars, and i hope they get fucking crucified over this, it's the closest they'll ever come to christ like behavior.
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/migrants-desantis-sent-martha-apos-195727229.html


Stop beating around the bush, man, and tell us what you REALLY think.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571987680086396928


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571987680086396928


STAAAAAHP!!!


----------



## printer (Sep 20, 2022)

*Migrants flown to Martha’s Vineyard file class-action suit against DeSantis*
The group of Venezuelan migrants flown from Texas to Martha’s Vineyard, Mass., last week by Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) filed a class-action suit against the governor and the state’s transportation secretary on Tuesday.

The suit provides a detailed account of how the migrants came to board the two planes allegedly under false pretenses, arguing the relocations violated their Fourth and 14th Amendment rights and the Civil Rights Act of 1964.

“These immigrants, who are pursuing the proper channels for lawful immigration status in the United States, experienced cruelty akin to what they fled in their home country,” the suit alleges.

“Defendants manipulated them, stripped them of their dignity, deprived them of their liberty, bodily autonomy, due process and equal protection under law, and impermissibly interfered with the Federal Government’s exclusive control over immigration in furtherance of an unlawful goal and a personal political agenda,” it continues.

The suit, filed in a federal trial court in Massachusetts, asks a judge to declare DeSantis’s relocations illegal under the Constitution as well as federal and state laws. It also asks the judge to prevent Florida from inducing immigrants to travel across state laws by fraud and misrepresentation.

The Hill has reached out to DeSantis’s office and the Florida Department of Transportation for comment. DeSantis has said the flights were “clearly voluntary.”

DeSantis became the latest GOP governor to relocate migrants to northern areas of the country in protest of President Biden’s immigration policies and so-called “sanctuary cities.

Arizona Gov. Doug Ducey (R) has bused migrants to Washington, D.C., while Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) has sent individuals to D.C., New York City and Chicago, arguing the moves relieve border communities overwhelmed by an influx of migrants.

The relocations have fueled fury among Democrats, who accuse the GOP governors of using the migrants as political pawns — a sentiment echoed throughout the class action suit. 

A Texas sheriff separately opened an investigation into the Martha’s Vineyard flights on Monday.

DeSantis said the flights were paid for using a $12 million fund approved by the state legislature for migrant relocations. The suit names the state transportation department and its head as defendants, as the fund was appropriated to the department.

Alianza Americas, a network of groups supporting immigrants, filed the class action suit with three unnamed migrants DeSantis relocated, claiming the scheme also constituted intentional and negligent infliction of emotional distress, false imprisonment and fraud.

“For the Governor of Florida to cynically use recently arrived immigrants who have applied for asylum in the U.S. to advance a hate-driven agenda intended to create confusion and rejection throughout the country, is not only morally despicable, but utterly contrary to the best traditions of humanitarian protection embraced by most Americans,” Oscar Chacòn, Alianza Americas’ executive director, said in a statement.

The complaint lays out the most detailed narrative yet as to how the migrants came to board the flight.

The plaintiffs allege the migrants were located at a migrant resource center in San Antonio, Texas and other localities, where individuals who identified themselves as “Perla” and “Emanuel” approached them and offered items like $10 McDonald’s gift cards for those experiencing food insecurity.

The individuals, portraying themselves as good Samaritans, collected some of the migrants’ immigration paperwork, and if they “fit the bill,” the individuals proceeded to make false promises of benefits if they agreed to board flights to other states, according to the suit.

The migrants were then allegedly given free hotel stays in Texas until they left for the airport. 

The plaintiffs said the migrants boarded the flights with the belief they would land in Washington, D.C. or Boston, but they were told while in the air they would instead be arriving in Martha’s Vineyard.

They were also allegedly given a brochure that outlined support services in Massachusetts, but the programs referenced had “highly specific eligibility requirements” that the migrants did not meet, the suit said.

“Once the individual Plaintiffs and class members landed, it became clear that the promises made to induce them on the planes were in fact bold-faced lies,” it stated.

The migrants have since been relocated to a military base elsewhere in Massachusetts. 

DeSantis has said the flights were “just the beginning” of relocation efforts. 








Migrants flown to Martha’s Vineyard file class-action suit against DeSantis


The group of Venezuelan migrants flown from Texas to Martha’s Vineyard, Mass., last week by Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) filed a class-action suit against the governor and the state’s …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Migrants flown to Martha’s Vineyard file class-action suit against DeSantis*
> The group of Venezuelan migrants flown from Texas to Martha’s Vineyard, Mass., last week by Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) filed a class-action suit against the governor and the state’s transportation secretary on Tuesday.
> 
> The suit provides a detailed account of how the migrants came to board the two planes allegedly under false pretenses, arguing the relocations violated their Fourth and 14th Amendment rights and the Civil Rights Act of 1964.
> ...


Pro bono legal help from "liberal" lawyers no doubt.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 20, 2022)

Behold *Dog the Bounty( ful ) shithead ….. Christian Psycho



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572253313219067904*

I have never been a racist,” the reality TV star said, mentioning his own Native American heritage. He then got into specifics.

*“I thought I had a pass in the Black tribe to use [the N-word], kind of like Eminem,” Chapman said.*

“I had just gotten out of prison in 1979 after spending 18 months in Texas and it was probably three quarters from the Black tribe. So that was a word that we used back-and-forth as maybe a compliment.”

He continued, “My pass expired for using it but no one told me that. To say a racist name doesn’t qualify to make you a racist.”

When _ET_ host Kevin Fazier, who is Black, countered that using the word is indeed a racist act, Chapman answered, “I have more Black friends than Eminem.”

That defense, of course, has been exposed by the New York Times and many others as “shorthand for weak denials of bigotry” and/or “cover for racist statements or actions.”

Cancelled in 3 …. 2 …. 1


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Stop beating around the bush, man, and tell us what you REALLY think.


Not telling people what you really think is basically misrepresentation...I feel strongly about some things. If I hide that from people, then they may tend to think that i actually support those things. I don't want them to think that I think fascism is ok. I don't want them to be confused in any way about my condoning any of the republican's bullshit behavior. I refuse to be "normalized"...Outrageous behavior deserves an outraged response.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Not telling people what you really think is basically misrepresentation...I feel strongly about some things. If I hide that from people, then they may tend to think that i actually support those things. I don't want them to think that I think fascism is ok. I don't want them to be confused in any way about my condoning any of the republican's bullshit behavior. I refuse to be "normalized"...Outrageous behavior deserves an outraged response.


I’m hoping you recognize it for some playful
irony. Early enough in the morning, some of your mightier bursts of passion are fairly strong black coffee.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Not telling people what you really think is basically misrepresentation...I feel strongly about some things. If I hide that from people, then they may tend to think that i actually support those things. I don't want them to think that I think fascism is ok. I don't want them to be confused in any way about my condoning any of the republican's bullshit behavior. I refuse to be "normalized"...Outrageous behavior deserves an outraged response.


Well 33% of republicans think Trump is God (he's been whittled down a bit) and 73 million of the moral failures voted for him in 2020, so say he's got maybe 20 million left after J6 and recent events. How many of those will act out in a significant way? Remember they aren't organized at any level really and what organization they did have was blown on J6. It isn't the violent ones that are the issue, it's the ones who vote for this suicidal stupidity, the con artists and lunatics running their show and trying to count the votes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m hoping you recognize it for some playful
> irony. Early enough in the morning, some of your mightier bursts of passion are fairly strong black coffee.


when i get up, i have to make breakfast for a lizard, 2 turtles, and myself. by the time i have all of that done and get to sit down to eat, and see what's been going on since i was last on, i'm pretty much awake, but still not fit to speak to until i get some blood sugar going...if i happen to see a story that makes me want to punch my monitor, or some fucking douche nozzle posting smarmy prick bullshit before that occurs, then you get the epic rants...and sometimes even after it's normalized...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when i get up, i have to make breakfast for a lizard


heehee


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well 33% of republicans think Trump is God (he's been whittled down a bit) and 73 million of the moral failures voted for him in 2020, so say he's got maybe 20 million left after J6 and recent events. How many of those will act out in a significant way? Remember they aren't organized at any level really and what organization they did have was blown on J6. It isn't the violent ones that are the issue, it's the ones who vote for this suicidal stupidity, the con artists and lunatics running their show and trying to count the votes.


things were very very different at the beginning of the civil war than they are now, if there is violence, it won't be organized on anything but a local level.
the plantation owners of the confederacy were also the holders of political power in the south, so they were able to organize their state militias, they had the authority to make orders that would be carried out, and the south had a willing populace to support their war..
none of that is true today. some politicians are involved, but not a whole class, and not the whole party. they'll have no authority, they'll have no wide spread support, they'll have no bastions to retreat to...and they'll have no sympathy that they don't already have.
there may, and probably will be riots, but i'm fairly confident that the state police and national guards will clean that up pretty quickly.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> heehee


Rubeus Hagrid...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> things were very very different at the beginning of the civil war than they are now, if there is violence, it won't be organized on anything but a local level.
> the plantation owners of the confederacy were also the holders of political power in the south, so they were able to organize their state militias, they had the authority to make orders that would be carried out, and the south had a willing populace to support their war..
> none of that is true today. some politicians are involved, but not a whole class, and not the whole party. they'll have no authority, they'll have no wide spread support, they'll have no bastions to retreat to...and they'll have no sympathy that they don't already have.
> there may, and probably will be riots, but i'm fairly confident that the state police and national guards will clean that up pretty quickly.


If riots happen, they will be in small towns and on country roads, the democrats own the cities, even in the red states, it's also an urban rural divide. Are the yokels gonna invade the cities with pitch forks and torches?  Ya can kinda see how it won't work for them, with no organization except a panicking desperate moron ranting at rallies or from his jail cell. Those extremists who the FBI doesn't already have in the bag are being watched and probably infiltrated, some by regular citizens who join them just to rat on them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Are the yokels gonna invade the cities with pitch forks and torches?


they're going to try...
they're fucking crazy fascist fucks...don't put a goddamned thing past them. i personally would raise the security level at any military bases that have any nuclear material, and start hardcore vetting who you're letting near it...percentage wise, there aren't a lot of the crazy fuckers in the military, but all it takes is one with a bit of luck to cause a world of problems...


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

They overturned Roe and, amid the chaos, gutted 12 more rights and freedoms you might have missed


The U.S. Supreme Court is back for the October term in just two weeks, ready to wreak more havoc on the nation. While the highest court’s ending of constitutional abortion rights overshadowed much of its actions last session, there was a parade of...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

Thousands without water, lawsuit filed, but Mississippi governor thinks crisis is a laughing matter


How does a Republican governor show compassion for the more than 150,000 people left without clean water in a majority-Black city? Apparently, by joking about their misfortune. Not more than 24 hours after a boil-water advisory was lifted in the city...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Rubeus Hagrid...
> View attachment 5200891


a handsome herp. What species?


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Behold *Dog the Bounty( ful ) shithead ….. Christian Psycho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been hearing that same vein of smug, self-important ‘I-ain’t-racist’ racism since long before the civil-rights movement gained traction…NO-ONE *EVER* believed it, ‘cept maybe my gramma - but SHE was born in the aftermath of ’Reconstruction’, so she (apparently) believed a LOT of wack shit before she died in ‘73


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I’ve been hearing that same vein of smug, self-important ‘I-ain’t-racist’ racism since long before the civil-rights movement gained traction…NO-ONE *EVER* believed it, ‘cept maybe my gramma - but SHE was born in the aftermath of ’Reconstruction’, so she (apparently) believed a LOT of wack shit before she died in ‘73


I ain’ racist, so long as folks know their place.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

New York Attorney General Letitia James announced a sweeping lawsuit Wednesday against former President Donald Trump, his three eldest children and the Trump Organization in connection with her years-long civil investigation into the company’s business practices.

In their 220-page suit, James’ office details efforts by the former president to inflate his personal net worth to attract favorable loan agreements. For Trump’s alleged wrongdoing, James seeks to bar the Trump family from being in the office of any New York-based company for five years. Additionally, the New York attorney general seeks to bar them from lending from any New York registered financial institution for five years.

James’ office seeks approximately $250 million in penalties. The suit alleges more than 200 instances of fraud over 10 years.

James alleges years of large-scale fraud, saying the Trump Organization inflated the values of its properties in seeking bank loans or deflated them to pay lower taxes. Her office has said in court filings that it “uncovered substantial evidence establishing numerous misrepresentations” in the company's financial statements to banks, insurers and the IRS.

James’ announcement follows months of efforts by the former president and his children, Don Jr., Ivanka, and Eric Trump, to avoid testifying and turning over business documents. Trump sued the New York attorney general in federal court in December, seeking a halt to her civil probe and casting the investigation as politically motivated. But U.S. District Judge Brenda K. Sannes dismissed the lawsuit, ruling that while Trump and his company pointed to several comments that they argue show James’ “personal animus toward Mr. Trump and evince an intent to retaliate for or stifle plaintiffs’ free speech,” they did not show her effort to enforce subpoenas against the company “was commenced for the purpose of retaliation.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

*NY AG Letitia James says Mar-a-Lago was valued as high as $739M when it should've been at $75M.*



New York Attorney General Letitia James announced a lawsuit against Trump for violating the law as part of his efforts to generate profits. She gives the example that Mar-a-Lago was valued as high as $739M when it should've been at $75M. In a more than 200 page lawsuit, the Attorney General said that Donald Trump, his family, and the Trump Organization committed more than 200 criminal acts by falsifying asset evaluations to inflate their wealth. The lawsuit also names three of Donald Trump's children: Donald Trump Jr., Ivanka Trump, and Eric Trump. Attorney General James is seeking to permanently bar the Trump family from conducting business in New York and $250 million in penalties.

JAMES: “The club generated annual revenues of less than $25 million dollars and should have been valued at more than, valued at about $75 million dollars. However, Mar-A-Lago was valued as high as $739 million dollars. Mr. Trump used inappropriate schemes to inflate the value of his other golf clubs.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572611509351772165


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

I love her ….


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572611511750639618


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I love her ….
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572611511750639618


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I love her ….
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572611511750639618


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Gee, they sound compassionate, are they worried about an influx of heavily democratic climate refugees into Florida? These two clowns aren't known for their humanitarian impulses. If 200K Puerto Ricans showed up in Florida now, could they vote there? Where would they vote and who for? Are they pandering to the ones already there after Trump threw paper towels at them years ago?









Rick Scott, Marco Rubio urge FEMA to make Puerto Rico's recovery from Fiona 'top priority'


In a letter Tuesday to FEMA Administrator Deanne Criswell, the lawmakers urged her to make Puerto Rico storm recovery "top priority."



www.tallahassee.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

Funny observation -

They call Trump “ Orange Jesus “ … should be “ Orange Judas “. Pronunciation was just off.

Hitting the Traveling Trump circus right in their lamb-skinned wallets is way to kill the beast. Not only will a deposition expose his real wealth ( or lack of ) , he now can face criminal charges for bank fraud , wire fraud , money laundering, etc.

A 250 million dollar penalty is pretty severe considering his purported 1.3 billion net worth.

*Plus the insane amount of loan payments pending in a few years. *Whether or not Donald Trump wins the election, lenders will expect his businesses to pay back an estimated $900 million in the next four years, an alarmingly accelerated timetable that involves more than twice as much debt as the president previously indicated. 

In order to emerge unscathed, Trump will likely have to engage in a series of high-stakes, big-money transactions—deals that could produce arguably the biggest conflicts of interest that an American president has ever had to face.

Expect probably some real estate liquidation or maybe some seizures. Trump Tower will become
a walmart or Halloween Headquarters.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

Daddy Warbucks became Donny Dumbfuck. 
Repubs im sure will spin this as a political plot. 
But the NY AG sports the receipts , imagine saying a property is say 40,000 square feet at x amount of value …. Then property is assessed at a more constrained ( and irrefutable ) measured size and reduced “ value “.

Kind of hard to defend that. 
No longer “ The art of the Deal “ more like “ Art of the Steal “. Word has it that bank fraud and wire fraud can push up to 30 years *per count. *And Tumbleweed hair Trump has been flagged for last 10 years ( even while president) in his property schemes. Amounts listed by Leticia James range up to Billions.

Orange Juggalo in a Orange jumpsuit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Funny observation -
> 
> They call Trump “ Orange Jesus “ … should be “ Orange Judas “. Pronunciation was just off.
> 
> ...


I figure in a year he will be in prison, broke and bankrupt, again. His Save America grift money could be seized as part of a wire fraud indictment and it is a focus of the coming J6 hearings. Georgia, the secret documents and obstruction of justice will put him away after the election. He will be indicted again as part of a conspiracy (s), but just as part of the case to nail others and he might even rat them out for the Hell of it! Donald will get out of his cage on the documents and obstruction of justice alone in a bag. He might even pass go to jail in Georgia and just do federal time, forever.

Of course, the next GOP presidential nominee will be asked if they will pardon Trump and they will lose either way with an answer. If the republicans win the house, McCarthy will make regular pilgrimages to the big house on visiting days for instructions and to listen to Donald whine, GET ME OUTTA HERE! Donald will run the house from his cell and if the GOP win he will shut the government down until Biden commutes his sentence!  

Think that's strange?
What about the last 5 fucking years!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

Wonder if their will be an asset shift to Barron and or Tiffany.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wonder if their will be an asset shift to Barron and or Tiffany.


Trust funds can't be touched


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I ain’ racist, so long as folks know their place.


“Why, we treat ‘em like FAMILY….”


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Funny observation -
> 
> They call Trump “ Orange Jesus “ … should be “ Orange Judas “. Pronunciation was just off.
> 
> ...


Most important word: “purported”


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Rubeus Hagrid...
> View attachment 5200891


My massage therapist is a retired paratrooper & dominatrix: she has a passel of ‘em

You might like her, maybe


----------



## printer (Sep 21, 2022)

*DOJ investigating Mike Lindell over potential identity theft, damage to protected computer *
The Justice Department (DOJ) is investigating MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell over potential identity theft and damage to a protected computer in connection with a breach of a Colorado county’s voting system.
The FBI seized Lindell’s phone last week while he was waiting at a drive-thru in Minnesota — a move that the Trump ally is contesting in court.

The warrant for the search, which was filed by Lindell’s team on Wednesday as part of his lawsuit to the United States District Court in Minnesota, showed that the DOJ is investigating Lindell for identity theft, intentional damage to a protected computer and conspiracy to commit identity theft or intentionally damage a protected computer.

The warrant was approved by U.S. Magistrate Judge Tony Leung on Sept. 7, according to document. Law enforcement were required to execute the search warrant before Wednesday, Sept. 21.
The magistrate approved the search and seizure warrant on the basis of probable cause that Lindell may have violated federal law.

Agents searched for records or information connected to Mesa County election clerk Tina Peters’s alleged scheme to breach voting machines during the 2020 election.

Peters was indicted on state criminal charges in March.
Officials first became aware of the breach after passwords and hard drive copies from Mesa County voting machines were presented at an event hosted by Lindell.

Lindell, who has frequently made unsubstantiated claims that the 2020 election was stolen, is currently facing defamation lawsuits from two election technology companies, Smartmatic and Dominion Voting Systems Inc., over his claims of election fraud.








DOJ investigating Mike Lindell over potential identity theft, damage to protected computer


The Justice Department (DOJ) is investigating MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell over potential identity theft and damage to a protected computer in connection with a breach of a Colorado county’s voting sy…




thehill.com


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5201140


He dances like I do…when I’m making fun of white guys ‘dancing’


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Daddy Warbucks became Donny Dumbfuck.
> Repubs im sure will spin this as a political plot.
> But the NY AG sports the receipts , imagine saying a property is say 40,000 square feet at x amount of value …. Then property is assessed at a more constrained ( and irrefutable ) measured size and reduced “ value “.
> 
> ...


The ‘New Apostolic Re-animation’ crowd is pushing him as _the New Jesus_, I shit you not.

Counting down to the END of ‘deeply-held religious beliefs’ as anything but a BIG RED FLAG…


----------



## printer (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> The ‘New Apostolic Re-animation’ crowd is pushing him as _the New Jesus_, I shit you not.
> 
> Counting down to the END of ‘deeply-held religious beliefs’ as anything but a BIG RED FLAG…


In 50 years it would be said that Trump fed a packed stadium with five fish and a loaf of bread. 

The reality would be that he brought the fish and the loaf of bread.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

printer said:


> In 50 years it would be said that Trump fed a packed stadium with five fish and a loaf of bread.
> 
> The reality would be that he brought the fish and the loaf of bread.


And threw paper towels like when Hurricane Maria ravaged Puerto Rico


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

Thought Lindell was “ harboring “ Tina Peters by shuffling her whereabouts around. So there’s that.

Tina most likely shared computer information with Pillow Dick / Trump / Ron Watkins and others. Which implicates him with sensitive information. Smartmatic is pushing forward too.

Wonder what other juicy tidbits are locked in to his phone - his drug connections ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572733320710221826


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 21, 2022)

MAGA Candidate Campaigning as Afghanistan Vet Has No Record of Serving There

J.R. Majewski, a far-right Ohio House candidate with ties to QAnon, appears to have misled voters about his military service

Read in Rolling Stone: https://apple.news/AqNllN_qhTyy-p7S4cQb8Ng


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> a handsome herp. What species?


eastern bearded dragon, he's still young, he'll get about 2, 2.5 feet with the tail


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> “Why, we treat ‘em like FAMILY….”


That is truly frightening.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> MAGA Candidate Campaigning as Afghanistan Vet Has No Record of Serving There
> 
> J.R. Majewski, a far-right Ohio House candidate with ties to QAnon, appears to have misled voters about his military service
> 
> Read in Rolling Stone: https://apple.news/AqNllN_qhTyy-p7S4cQb8Ng


Sounds like a Stolen Valor crime - time to shake his tree. 
Up to 5 years on this crime thanks to Obama 2013.

Jeezus … it’s like all the “ RED “ criminals decided to crawl out of the shitter.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Funny observation -
> 
> They call Trump “ Orange Jesus “ … should be “ Orange Judas “. Pronunciation was just off.
> 
> ...


Four Sleazons Total Manscaping
“Servicing Yuuuge Penises since 1983”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

So is that September 24th prediction date still a thing ? Asking for a friend. 

National Republican Shit their pants day ? 
Trump sheds his blubber and expose his true Reptilian self ?
Trump does Hari Kari ?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> My massage therapist is a retired paratrooper & dominatrix: she has a passel of ‘em
> 
> You might like her, maybe


that is quite the credential.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> My massage therapist is a retired paratrooper & dominatrix: she has a passel of ‘em
> 
> You might like her, maybe


i'm involved, and i don't cheat, not worth the effort.
and one woman is more than enough to deal with.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> So is that September 24th prediction date still a thing ? Asking for a friend.
> 
> National Republican Shit their pants day ?
> Trump sheds his blubber and expose his true Reptilian self ?
> Trump does Hari Kari ?


International We Survived 9/23 Day


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm involved, and i don't cheat, not worth the effort.
> and one large lizard is more than enough to deal with.


Fify


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

printer said:


> In 50 years it would be said that Trump fed a packed stadium with five fish and a loaf of bread.
> 
> The reality would be that he brought the fish and the loaf of bread.


the reality would be that he hired a caterer to bring the fish and bread...and then didn't pay them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> “Why, we treat ‘em like FAMILY….”


They treat their dog like family too, as long as he knows his place...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> The ‘New Apostolic Re-animation’ crowd is pushing him as _the New Jesus_, I shit you not.
> 
> Counting down to the END of ‘deeply-held religious beliefs’ as anything but a BIG RED FLAG…


The Abomination of Yo, Semite


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> The ‘New Apostolic Re-animation’ crowd is pushing him as _the New Jesus_, I shit you not.
> 
> Counting down to the END of ‘deeply-held religious beliefs’ as anything but a BIG RED FLAG…


They really need to reopen the state hospitals and change the criteria for who gets to live in them. It's obvious many who won't take their meds, are running around loose and need supervision.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They really need to reopen the state hospitals and change the criteria for who gets to live in them. It's obvious many who won't take their meds, are running around loose and need supervision.


Stuffing them into private prisons is pro-business.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Sounds like a Stolen Valor crime - time to shake his tree.
> Up to 5 years on this crime thanks to Obama 2013.
> 
> Jeezus … it’s like all the “ RED “ criminals decided to crawl out of the shitter.


Trump is an asshole and lunatic magnet


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

Dogpile Wednesday Folks. Hard to gauge Trumps superior business sense …. Lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570521849238540288


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572614408400154625


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572614408400154625


If Putin ain't bluffing, what was he doing all the other times he threatened us with nukes in the past 6 months? There can be but one answer and it was given by everybody, GO FUCK YOURSELF!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

Here is a way to monitor Trumps Truth Social feed without joining…. Google : Trump Truth Social - first link.

*Trump* : That Budzbuddha is a nasty guy … very bad guy.

*Me : *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572614408400154625


You (we) are fortunate to have someone of Biden's experience, professionalism, intelligence and wisdom leading the allied response. He knows the rules of proxy war and cold war better than any of the other players, including Vlad, He also knows he's got a good bet in Ukraine and Vlad by the balls. His plan is to slowly bleed the fucker white and not to provoke him to nuke or run, but he's like a cornered rat now. It took Joe less than halfway through his first term to have both Trump and Putin by the balls and going down holding hands. He did it by taking advantage of their mistakes and hubris and the method for both is the same. He didn't do it alone, but I have to say the setup for the midterms worked out well, with republican help on abortion.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Dogpile Wednesday Folks. Hard to gauge Trumps superior business sense …. Lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570521849238540288


neener


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> that is quite the credential.
> 
> View attachment 5201307


 I maintain a safe, ethical distance…and she’s good at her job


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Dogpile Wednesday Folks. Hard to gauge Trumps superior business sense …. Lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570521849238540288


“A fool and his money….”


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

printer said:


> In 50 years it would be said that Trump fed a packed stadium with five fish and a loaf of bread.
> 
> The reality would be that he brought the fish and the loaf of bread.


The reality would be that he ate a fish sandwich while speaking in gibberish…


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump is an asshole and lunatic magnet


…or a lunatic with a magnetic asshole - I can’t decide


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> “A fool and his money….”


They would have just given it to republicans anyway, Donald is like a giant donation vacuum, hoovering up their small donor money for his own uses.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> …or a lunatic with a magnetic asshole - I can’t decide


maganetic


----------



## dstroy (Sep 21, 2022)

Stolen valor









MAGA Candidate Campaigning as Afghanistan Vet Has No Record of Serving There


The GOP has bailed on Trump-endorsed J.R. Majewski, pulling $1 million in ad reservations for the Ohio district he’s running to represent




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

dstroy said:


> Stolen valor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Man referred to those who died in our armed services “suckers and losers”. It is a sign of how broken the national dialog has become when veterans and active-duty servicepeople still give him their allegiance.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

4 rate hikes in 2022.... yeah, that should fix things. Thanks Joe!..you're the best!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 21, 2022)

It's behind a pay wall, so I'll just point to the article





__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com





I haven't seen this mentioned in other reputable sources but FT is a reputable and I'll run with it. The author says the Make America Great Again Again Super PAC took in $40 in Aug., $310,000 in July and $0 in June, down from $5 M in the last quarter of '21 and first quarter of this year. It is the only Super PAC associated with Trump.

He has other 6 other PACs, which taken together has $122 M on hand it's not clear if those other PACS are bringing in much new money or if this is just what he is left with. Legal fees are rising. Last month alone, the MAGAA Super PAC spent 4 million in legal fees. Given the recently announced legal challenges, his PAC empire is hanging on to the cash rather than using it to help Trump's MAGA GOP candidates. That spigot is dry for a-holes like Hershel Walker or other right wing candidates running in contested districts. 

This kind of says the same thing, though it's a bit older:









Trump’s Fundraising Dropped $2 Million in the Second Quarter - BNN Bloomberg


Former President Donald Trump saw a drop of contributions from the army of donors who’ve combined to give tens of millions of dollars to his political operation in the wake of his loss in the 2020 election.




www.bnnbloomberg.ca





_Jul 15, 2022

*Trump’s Fundraising Dropped $2 Million in the Second Quarter*
Former President Donald Trump saw a drop of contributions from the army of donors who’ve combined to give tens of millions of dollars to his political operation in the wake of his loss in the 2020 election.

During the financial reporting period, six televised hearings of the House committee investigating the assault on the US Capitol took place. The session considered most damaging to Trump, featuring testimony from Cassidy Hutchinson, a former White House aide, unfolded on June 28, too late to have a significant effect on Trump’s haul. 

The former president’s Save America Joint Fundraising Committee took in $17 million in the second quarter, down from the $19 million it raised in the previous three months, according to its latest filing with the Federal Election Commission. Small-dollar donors, those giving less than $200, accounted for 36% of the total.

It’s his lowest quarterly haul since the period from October to December 2018, when his presidential small-dollar committee took in $14 million during the midterm elections, in which the Democrats won back the House of Representatives. _


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> The reality would be that he ate a fish sandwich while speaking in gibberish…


that's what he does every day, isn't it? just sub mcburger, or mcchicken, or mcrib, or mcfucking side of beef...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> 4 rate hikes in 2022.... yeah, that should fix things. Thanks Joe!..you're the best!


you're always good for a laugh, thanks for dropping in


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're always good for a laugh, thanks for dropping in


Man... it's a shit show. We need some fresh meat. Im not a supporter anymore of anyone. They all suck. Biden can't even put a complete sentence together. Who's your next choice Roger?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> The reality would be that he ate a fish sandwich while speaking in gibberish…


not the first time carp was spilling from his mouth.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man... it's a shit show. We need some fresh meat. Im not a supporter anymore of anyone. They all suck. Biden can't even put a complete sentence together. Who's your next choice Roger?











The Fallacy (and Laziness) of Both-Sides-ism


The Republicans and the Democrats are not the same. Underlying too much of contemporary reporting is a “false equivalency,” which posits that by representing “both sides” balance and objectivity ar…




www.postalley.org


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> “Why, we treat ‘em like FAMILY….”





cannabineer said:


> That is truly frightening.


Yes, it is


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man... it's a shit show. We need some fresh meat. Im not a supporter anymore of anyone. They all suck. Biden can't even put a complete sentence together. Who's your next choice Roger?


Ole Joe is sharp as a tack and doesn't need a teleprompter to speak in complete sentences and even paragraphs, something Cheeto Jesus couldn't do, he is literally a moron and emotionally retarded, as in developmentally truncated. He's an asshole and lunatic magnet, how did you break free?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The Fallacy (and Laziness) of Both-Sides-ism
> 
> 
> The Republicans and the Democrats are not the same. Underlying too much of contemporary reporting is a “false equivalency,” which posits that by representing “both sides” balance and objectivity ar…
> ...


I did read that... and it is true that we are divided, and I think since Trump has lost support... Including myself, we need a clean slate.. Can anyone truly say that we are headed the right direction at this point?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ole Joe is sharp as a tack and doesn't need a teleprompter to speak in complete sentences and even paragraphs, something Cheeto Jesus couldn't do, he is literally a moron and emotionally retarded, as in developmentally truncated. He's an asshole and lunatic magnet, how did you break free?


Dude.. Joe is not sharp. Neither is Trump... we need to clean house. Show me one thing that Joe has said that's made sense... I watched him on 60 min.. they had to do so much editing (im a film editor) that im sure it took them all damn day just to put that 12 minutes together.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I did read that... and it is true that we are divided, and I think since Trump has lost support... Including myself, we need a clean slate.. Can anyone truly say that we are headed the right direction at this point?


You are suggesting that the party that went rogue_ en bloc_ is no worse than the party still dedicated to government by, for and of all the people. That is bigly dishonest. 

But then, you tolerate totalibertarians and spaceflight deniers. Keep your nonsense to your nonsense threads please.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You are suggesting that the party that went rogue_ en bloc_ is no worse than the party still dedicated to government by, for and of all the people. That is bigly dishonest.
> 
> But then, you tolerate totalibertarians and spaceflight deniers. Keep your nonsense to your nonsense threads please.


I never supported spaceflight deniers.. go back and look. I never responded, but instead moved on to other subjects..... So, I can't have a conversation here?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I did read that... and it is true that we are divided, and I think since Trump has lost support... Including myself, we need a clean slate.. Can anyone truly say that we are headed the right direction at this point?


If the republicans win the house, McCarthy will be making pilgrimages to the big house for instructions from Donald and to hear him whine on visiting days, GET ME OUTTA HERE! Donald will run the house and shut down the government until Biden commutes his sentence. Thinks it's off the wall. Where were you these past 5 years!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Where were you these past 5 years!


I was growing weed commercially. I had my head down, working my ass off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I was growing weed commercially. I had my head down, working my ass off.


We can walk and chew gum too.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man... it's a shit show. We need some fresh meat. Im not a supporter anymore of anyone. They all suck. Biden can't even put a complete sentence together. Who's your next choice Roger?


Oooh, what an *edgy* little edgelord you are, “Bandit”! Did you think all that up by yourself - you, your big brain, and the rest of the “I’m SO smart!” club? I’ll bet you’re a BIG hit on YouTube - subscribers in the high single-digits & beloved by several for sure! All your ex-girlfriends are SO SAD you moved on without them, but I guess the restraining orders keep things from working out, huh?

Keep hunting for that “fresh meat” - you’re sure to stumble across it some day!
/s


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I never supported spaceflight deniers.. go back and look. I never responded, but instead moved on to other subjects..... So, I can't have a conversation here?


Of course you can. But say harmful nonsense and expect to be relentlessly called on it. When you were called on it previously, you displayed a persistent lack of humility.

btw that last is an example of a loaded question.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We can walk and chew gum too.


You ever run a grow op?.... it's not easy.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Oooh, what an *edgy* little edgelord you are, “Bandit”! Did you think all that up by yourself - you, your big brain, and the rest of the “I’m SO smart!” club? I’ll bet you’re a BIG hit on YouTube - subscribers in the high single-digits & beloved by several for sure! All your ex-girlfriends are SO SAD you moved on without them, but I guess the restraining orders keep things from working out, huh?
> 
> Keep hunting for that “fresh meat” - you’re sure to stumble across it some day!
> /s


Thank you.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Of course you can. But say harmful nonsense and expect to be relentlessly called on it. When you were called on it previously, you displayed a persistent lack of humility.
> 
> btw that last is an example of a loaded question.


Understood.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man... it's a shit show. We need some fresh meat. Im not a supporter anymore of anyone. They all suck. Biden can't even put a complete sentence together. Who's your next choice Roger?


why don't you run, you're at least as smart as trump, and slightly more tolerable  at least you grow weed


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why don't you run, you're at least as smart as trump, and slightly more tolerable  at least you grow weed


Because I grow weed... that's why.  Always been a riot with you man! "slightly".... Roger.. please, but always a pleasure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I did read that... and it is true that we are divided, and I think since Trump has lost support... Including myself, we need a clean slate.. Can anyone truly say that we are headed the right direction at this point?


some of us are...we're trying to make life better for everyone, safer for everyone, ensure that everyone has the right to make their own life choices. we're trying to clean up the environment before it's too late, which isn't nearly as long as big business and republican money will tell you it is, it's knocking on the door...hard.
and then, there are the republicans, the christian nationalists, the white supremacists...the fascists. they want to ensure that only they have the right to make choices for the people. they want to ensure that their minority trumps the much larger majority, and they're very willing to cheat to do it...working against the will of the people, working to ensure they maintain their grasp on power, working to destroy democracy.
will you ever open your eyes and see it? or are you too afraid of that making you "woke" ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

Bandit is good guy … hey have heard what’s up with lord hooha ? 
Seems he was posting more … still waiting for him to give me a tour .


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Bandit is good guy … hey have heard what’s up with lord hooha ?
> Seems he was posting more … still waiting for him to give me a tour .


Dude. he's been busy.. I can't say what's going on, that's not by business to say, but he's good. He was just out at my farm earlier this month. Great guy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Dude. he's been busy.. I can't say what's going on, that's not by business to say, but he's good.


No worries … liked engaging you guys . He would tell me about that TRX truck he planned to get rid of. 
And was following his buildings and dispensary . Good shit.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> No worries … liked engaging you guys . He would tell me about that TRX truck he planned to get rid of.
> And was following his buildings and dispensary . Good shit.


It's tough here man... in the industry. But he's got a good plan that's all I can say. Im trying to respect his privacy, but he's got his shit together.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2022)

Partisan shit happens - choices are individual to everyone. Not everyone will be happy with *any* politician in power. 
As ol pappy used say….. “there are 2 sides to every pancake. “


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> some of us are...we're trying to make life better for everyone, safer for everyone, ensure that everyone has the right to make their own life choices. we're trying to clean up the environment before it's too late, which isn't nearly as long as big business and republican money will tell you it is, it's knocking on the door...hard.
> and then, there are the republicans, the christian nationalists, the white supremacists...the fascists. they want to ensure that only they have the right to make choices for the people. they want to ensure that their minority trumps the much larger majority, and they're very willing to cheat to do it...working against the will of the people, working to ensure they maintain their grasp on power, working to destroy democracy.
> will you ever open your eyes and see it? or are you too afraid of that making you "woke" ?


I can understand that. I don't want to send off a missile here, but when you say "Make thier own life Choices". .. Then why did you always discriminate anti vaxxers?.. you know, the ol' "my body, my choice" thing?..... and i didn't even address the rest of your statement, but lets start with that.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Partisan shit happens - choices are individual to everyone. Not everyone will be happy with *any* politician in power.
> As ol pappy used say….. “there are 2 sides to every pancake. “


... but the first one always sucks.. LOL!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I can understand that. I don't want to send off a missile here, but when you say "Make thier own life Choices". .. Then why did you always discriminate anti vaxxers?.. you know, the ol' "my body, my choice" thing?..... and i didn't even address the rest of your statement, but lets start with that.


because that choice could have killed other people, made them seriously ill...that's an irresponsible, childish choice. 
it's not the same as allowing people to make decisions that effect only themselves. you're just waiting to hit me with "but that fetus is a person, what about their choice?" ...a fetus isn't a person. a fetus is a potential person, with no thoughts, no life yet, and if it is aborted before 24 weeks (which is a very conservative estimate, in reality it's probably more like 30-32 weeks) it is not murder, it's a woman making a choice about her life that only she and her doctor are qualified to make.
if it only effects your body, it is your choice. if it effects everyone who comes in contact with you, and everyone who comes in contact with them, it stops being personal choice and becomes public health hazard.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> because that choice could have killed other people, made them seriously ill...that's an irresponsible, childish choice.
> it's not the same as allowing people to make decisions that effect only themselves. you're just waiting to hit me with "but that fetus is a person, what about their choice?" ...a fetus isn't a person. a fetus is a potential person, with no thoughts, no life yet, and if it is aborted before 24 weeks (which is a very conservative estimate, in reality it's probably more like 30-32 weeks) it is not murder, it's a woman making a choice about her life that only she and her doctor are qualified to make.
> if it only effects your body, it is your choice. if it effects everyone who comes in contact with you, and everyone who comes in contact with them, it stops being personal choice and becomes public health hazard.


Surprised to hear you say that. When me and Paige met, we agreed that if that ever came up,..we'd abort. But, I got my nuts cut, then she had a full hysterectomy .. so now, its a non issue. The vax... man, IDK . NONE of our family member got the vax.. We all got it, and we all survived. You could make an even better case for drunk driving. It's killed more people (over the years) that Covid has in the past 2.. IDK.. tough issue.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

....after she got the hysterectomy, I was like "You put me through all that pain and suffering for nothing!!!"..... J/K.. it was painless. Although she did not find that comment very humorous...... the hormones that go through a woman's body after that is... umm... a long and frustrating experience. Still dealing with it 3 years later. Her Dr. had put her on testosterone , and it was stable for a while, but the pharmacy compounds this per person, and someone fucked up the compound. It was supposed to be 4mg tabs, and they made it 40mg tabs... her testosterone hit 3650 at one point..like 3 times the level of a world class body builder.... but, she's level now.... I think... but she could bench press 350lbs.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Surprised to hear you say that. When me and Paige met, we agreed that if that ever came up,..we'd abort. But, I got my nuts cut, then she had a full hysterectomy .. so now, its a non issue. The vax... man, IDK . NONE of our family member got the vax.. We all got it, and we all survived. You could make an even better case for drunk driving. It's killed more people (over the years) that Covid has in the past 2.. IDK.. tough issue.


antivax sentiment based on anecdotal evidence. Do you have a nonpolitical reason to dislike the vaccine?

What is your opinion on masking when in public?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> antivax sentiment based on anecdotal evidence. Do you have a nonpolitical reason to dislike the vaccine?
> 
> What is your opinion on masking when in public?


I have never masked in public unless I was in an airport or on a commercial flight (mandated). Non political...... it's not political, it's just that I don't trust that we can come up with a vax in 6 months and not know what happens after 5-10 or 20 years down the road. We fucked up a bunch of kids trying to figure out the right formula for polio, that took 15 years to figure out. I understand that science has come a long ways, but to me and the family, we took the risk. We all got it, and it was mild for some, 2 weeks for others, but we now have antibodies that will last for the rest of our lives. As far as putting others at risk... we all own businesses, so we just stayed isolated after infected, and informed others that we were in contact with prior. Thats all you can do. People who have been vaxxed still get infected. Even ol' Joe... but it not as scary as they claim it to be. Most people that died had underlying health problems... but yeah, I can understand that if you're not healthy, do whatever.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I have never masked in public unless I was in an airport or on a commercial flight. Non political...... it's not political, it's just that I don't trust that we can come up with a vax in 6 months and not know what happens after 5-10 or 20 years down the road. We fucked up a bunch of kids trying to figure out the right formula for polio, that took 15 years to figure out. I understand that science has come a long ways, but to me and the family, we took the risk. We all got it, and it was mild for some, 2 weeks for others, but we now have antibodies that will last for the rest of our lives. As far as putting others at risk... we all own businesses, so we just stayed isolated after infected, and informed others that we were in contact with prior. Thats all you can do. People who have been vaxxed still get infected. Even ol' Joe... but it not as scary as they claim it to be.


I mask diligently. This thing is still (again, if you track new virulent strains) killing people, and it is leaving many more with long-term injuries.

The thing that compels me is the possibility that I could be asymptomatic and infectious, especially with one of the newer variants that are good at sidestepping disease- or vaccine-conferred immune boost.

The one thing I really do not want to happen is that I personally infect someone, and then somewhere down the transmission tree someone dies because of me.

The inconvenience of masking is a tiny price to pay for reducing the chance that I was causal in a needless death about which I would be probably unaware
by ninety per cent. In that light, my not wearing a mask in public every time is criminally immoral.

The pandemic is not near over. A thousand a day (at least) are dying of it in USA. When I expose others to me, my obligation is quite clear-cut.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I mask diligently. This thing is still (again, if you track new virulent strains) killing people, and it is leaving many more with long-term injuries.
> 
> The thing that compels me is the possibility that I could be asymptomatic and infectious, especially with one of the newer variants that are good at sidestepping disease- or vaccine-conferred immune boost.
> 
> ...


Understandable. But we live in such a remote place, that we will go days without seeing anyone. Only our close friends every other weekend. We order non perishables via Amazon, CVS, etc. and only venture out once a week or so for fresh veggies or canned goods. Our situation is different than someone living in SoCal, or NY, or whatever. We are just not that exposed... which is why we chose not to vax.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 22, 2022)

We all got it anyways... but were vigilant to advise friends or family if were around them. Oddly enough non of those events were related. The infections were months apart from friends or family. It's not like we all got it at the same time, or in a row like falling dominoes.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2022)

Last night Trump was on Hannity when he made the remarkable claim that the President can declassify something by merely, wordlessly, thinking about it.

It's just gotten so funny... not funny.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You ever run a grow op?.... it's not easy.


I used water cooled DIY LED arrays; I gave up growing last year when my gardener passed away and now you can get pot from the native reservations here for $40-60 an ounce, 26% government dope is $130 an ounce. So, running a grow is not worth it anymore unless you are connected to an online pharmacy, but there are easier ways to make money, competition is fierce.


----------



## shimbob (Sep 22, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Last night Trump was on Hannity when he made the remarkable claim that the President can declassify something by merely, wordlessly, thinking about it.
> 
> It's just gotten so funny... not funny.


Im not a parent, but is this what its like to have a toddler?
"Did you brush your teeth?" "Yes I did! In my mind!"
"Did you clean your room?" "Yes I did in my mind!"


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 22, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Last night Trump was on Hannity when he made the remarkable claim that the President can declassify something by merely, wordlessly, thinking about it.
> 
> It's just gotten so funny... not funny.


I saw that. Geez


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I used water cooled DIY LED arrays; I gave up growing last year when my gardener passed away and now you can get pot from the native reservations here for $40-60 an ounce, 26% government dope is $130 an ounce. So, running a grow is not worth it anymore unless you are connected to an online pharmacy, but there are easier ways to make money, competition is fierce.


Yes… you can get mids here for $70 for 3 oz. So for that reason, I’m out. We just sold our business a couple of weeks ago. I was losing money every run. We produce more weed than any other State at this point. Since METRC came along, growers are dropping like flies. Sorry to hear about your Gardener.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Sep 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man... it's a shit show. We need some fresh meat. Im not a supporter anymore of anyone. They all suck. Biden can't even put a complete sentence together. Who's your next choice Roger?


Is _yesterday_ a hard word for you?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 22, 2022)

topcat said:


> Is _yesterday_ a hard word for you?


Sorry, I just woke up... what do you mean?


----------



## topcat (Sep 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Sorry, I just woke up... what do you mean?


It is for Individual 1.
edit; ever read a transcript of Loser45's rants? Put a complete sentence together?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 22, 2022)

topcat said:


> It is for Individual 1.
> edit; ever read a transcript of Loser45's rants? Put a complete sentence together?


Yeah, back in the day, I was a hardcore supporter, but even then, we'd cringe at some things that came out of his mouth. Not defending him just to be clear. Esp that last statement he made.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2022)

I listen to Biden's speeches and don't hear what you seem to hear. He occasionally makes a mistakes, everyone occasionally makes a mistake. He has a fairly serious stutter, and has done a hell of a job controlling it, but it still causes him to pause now and then. Don't confuse that for senility...Everything he says is cogent, intelligent, and on point.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I listen to Biden's speeches and don't hear what you seem to hear. He occasionally makes a mistakes, everyone occasionally makes a mistake. He has a fairly serious stutter, and has done a hell of a job controlling it, but it still causes him to pause now and then. Don't confuse that for senility...Everything he says is cogent, intelligent, and on point.


Not gonna challenge you on that, but the constant stream of gaffes has me concerned a bit. He's about to turn 80 after all. If you're otherwise healthy, the brain is the first organ that starts to degrade as we get older. Makes me wonder if trauma affects your mental stamina. The man lost a wife, daughter, and a son... that's gotta be tough.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Not gonna challenge you on that, but the constant stream of gaffes has me concerned a bit. He's about to turn 80 after all. If you're otherwise healthy, the brain is the first organ that starts to degrade as we get older. Makes me wonder if trauma affects your mental stamina. The man lost a wife, daughter, and a son... that's gotta be tough.


Changes in the structures of the brain due to normal aging are not striking. It is true that with advancing age there is a slight loss of neurons (nerve cells) in the brain. The total number of neurons is extremely large, however, so that any losses probably have only a minor effect on behaviour. Since the physiological basis of memory is still unknown, it cannot be assumed that the loss of memory observed in elderly people is caused by the loss of neurons in the brain. 
https://www.britannica.com/science/human-aging/Digestive-system
decline in cognitive ability is not the same for everyone...Biden is quicker, brighter, more intelligent than trump, who is 4 years younger than he is...Biden is also more intelligent than 90% of the people criticizing him, he's had a literal lifetime of experience in politics, has a lifetime of connections, and understands not only the rules of the game, but when and where one can bend those rules, for the greater good.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Changes in the structures of the brain due to normal aging are not striking. It is true that with advancing age there is a slight loss of neurons (nerve cells) in the brain. The total number of neurons is extremely large, however, so that any losses probably have only a minor effect on behaviour. Since the physiological basis of memory is still unknown, it cannot be assumed that the loss of memory observed in elderly people is caused by the loss of neurons in the brain.
> https://www.britannica.com/science/human-aging/Digestive-system
> decline in cognitive ability is not the same for everyone...Biden is quicker, brighter, more intelligent than trump, who is 4 years younger than he is...Biden is also more intelligent than 90% of the people criticizing him, he's had a literal lifetime of experience in politics, has a lifetime of connections, and understands not only the rules of the game, but when and where one can bend those rules, for the greater good.


Maybe??.... being in the political arena for 50 years, Im sure he's knowledgeable, but seems like he has a hard time conveying what he's trying to say. He does a lot of "Anyways"... but, im not that great with names either.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 22, 2022)

Come on , man !


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Changes in the structures of the brain due to normal aging are not striking. It is true that with advancing age there is a slight loss of neurons (nerve cells) in the brain. The total number of neurons is extremely large, however, so that any losses probably have only a minor effect on behaviour. Since the physiological basis of memory is still unknown, it cannot be assumed that the loss of memory observed in elderly people is caused by the loss of neurons in the brain.
> https://www.britannica.com/science/human-aging/Digestive-system
> decline in cognitive ability is not the same for everyone...Biden is quicker, brighter, more intelligent than trump, who is 4 years younger than he is...Biden is also more intelligent than 90% of the people criticizing him, he's had a literal lifetime of experience in politics, has a lifetime of connections, and understands not only the rules of the game, but when and where one can bend those rules, for the greater good.


At 89, Dianne Feinstein is still punching like a prizefighter. 

Compare to Rick Scott, who would require those on Social Security Disability to _get a job_.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 22, 2022)

Comparison between both …

Biden can drink water with one hand , bike , drive his vette , sport raybans , and hates ketchup.

Trump resists walking the golf courses ( cart ) , cheats at golf , loves “ cheesberders “ , terminal bone spurs , impulsive , stupid , obese , orange dipped , cheapskate , fake tans , rooster combovers, diet coke fiend , loves golden showers ( pee ) , sucks vlad’s dick , foreign agent , crybaby.

God bless America


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 22, 2022)

If trump lost his chin testicles and neck fat , he would look like Meryl Streep .


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 22, 2022)

The group that released info that alleged Lauren Boebert was a paid escort who had two abortions, American Muckrakers PAC, will launch a billboard in her district that reads, “Lauren Boebert hasn’t sued us for defamation, ask her why.”


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> If trump lost his chin testicles and neck fat , he would look like Meryl Streep .
> 
> View attachment 5201648
> View attachment 5201654


Or Ginny Thomas


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)

Outside of her little enclave of inbreds she's toxic.









Utica fundraiser featuring GOP Rep. Lauren Boebert postponed: Here's what happened


U.S. Rep. Lauren Boebert will not attend a fundraising gala for a Utica nonprofit in October, but a visit could still happen next year.



www.uticaod.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572721564411637760


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 22, 2022)

I think, therefore I declassify — *Descartes*


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2022)

*Trump-Backed House Candidate Argued Against Women's Right To Vote*
John Gibbs, the GOP nominee for a House seat in Michigan, said women should take care of children, and leave governing and voting to men.








Trump-Backed House Candidate Argued Against Women's Right To Vote


John Gibbs, the GOP nominee for a House seat in Michigan, said women should take care of children, and leave governing and voting to men.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2022)

*Republicans block bill requiring dark money groups to reveal donors*








Republicans block bill requiring dark money groups to reveal donors


Senate Republicans voted Thursday to block the consideration of a bill to promptly require organizations that spend money on elections to promptly disclose the identities of donors who give $10,000…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Republicans block bill requiring dark money groups to reveal donors*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without dark money the republicans would be screwed. Dark money puts American politicians on the international corruption auction block, for sale to any of the growing numbers of global billionaires. Only the corrupt oppose such measures and only fools vote for such people.

It appears Letitia James in NY is stopping the steal and pulling the plug on Trump's end of the swamp.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572985195321507841


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572985195321507841


Herr Braun just wants to maintain the purity of the Aryan race! Zeig heil!


----------



## compassionateExotic (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2022)

Looks like Matt “ Fivehead “ ( extra large forehead ) Gaetz might not get prosecuted due to 2 main witnesses.
They are finding out they are not as reliable as originally thought. Greenberg’s flaky past with lies are becoming an issue.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2022)

Love him or hate him - he’s calling out Abbott and DeSantis.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570494973241610240


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2022)

*Gavin Newsom on Texas Energy: "They Doubled Down on Stupid" …. *

Repubs hate being called stupid …. Lol.

Check out Vid -

https://www.newsweek.com/gavin-newsom-texas-energ-doubling-down-stupid-1745283?amp=1


At the time Abbot blamed frozen wind turbines and solar panels for the power outage. Many others also blamed green energy sources for the crisis. But according to data from the Electric Reliability Council of Texas wind energy provided about 25 percent of Texas' overall power throughout the year, while natural gas sources account for 35 percent.

Further investigations showed that the power crisis was actually the result of power sources not being sufficiently protected and winterized.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2022)

Hey AAAABBBBBOOTTTT !
( Abbott and Costello )


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

Enjoy..full of juicy tidbits.









The Tipping Point of Stupid


In most states, you can’t pass yourself off as an election-denying January 6 truther and still be taken seriously by a majority of voters.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hey AAAABBBBBOOTTTT !
> ( Abbott and Costello )
> 
> View attachment 5202209


You need the conservative (hawley) suit part pushing her off.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2022)

DeSatan Dirt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573039656832475136


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2022)

Stolen Valor is no joke - vet here.
Fuck the posers. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573301027557679105


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You need the conservative (hawley) suit part pushing her off.


Yep a ratchet strap tow line …. COWABUNGA !


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Gavin Newsom on Texas Energy: "They Doubled Down on Stupid" …. *
> 
> Repubs hate being called stupid …. Lol.
> 
> ...


_"It's ironic that Governor Newsom is attacking the national leader in energy days after he barely avoided statewide blackouts."_

Well, yes, there was a crisis during a time of extreme weather and yet, he did avoid statewide blackouts. And he had a contingency plan in place. If there had been blackouts, it would have been rolling ones that kept damage to a minimum. Abbot did not. How in hell does an idiot like that stay in office?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> _"It's ironic that Governor Newsom is attacking the national leader in energy days after he barely avoided statewide blackouts."_
> 
> Well, yes, there was a crisis during a time of extreme weather and yet, he did avoid statewide blackouts. And he had a contingency plan in place. If there had been blackouts, it would have been rolling ones that kept damage to a minimum. Abbot did not. How in hell does an idiot like that stay in office?


Considering the long hot summer we had, we did well.

Now to tackle the water issue as our corner of the continent dries up due to pro-business policies.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> How in hell does an idiot like that stay in office?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2022)

Time to see whom has been “ purchased “ … Cuff stocks should be soaring.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573044649501097986


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2022)

Trump Klan rally @ Wilmington , NC … Quote “ Big Crowd “ ( lol ) 

Hosted on your NewsNazi networks and rumble.
More incriminating blowhard talk from the Orange Orangutan - More donor grifting.

BE THERE ( lol )


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump Klan rally @ Wilmington , NC … Quote “ Big Crowd “ ( lol )
> 
> Hosted on your NewsNazi networks and rumble.
> More incriminating blowhard talk from the Orange Orangutan - More donor grifting.
> ...


Hurry Hurry Hurry - Yowza Yowza !

Come see the Aryan Circus !
Elephants , Clowns and Freakshow !
Matt Gaetz kissing booth , Bobbing for Pardons , clown parade , Orange face painting at the tanning booth !

See MTG - The Wondrous She Beast !
Classified Documents Coloring Contest !
See Lady G host manly wet tshirt contest - Super Prizes !
Try our Deep Fried White Bread !
Proud Boy dance party !

It’s gonna be a September to Remember !


----------



## printer (Sep 23, 2022)

*Prosecutors will not recommend charging Matt Gaetz in sex-trafficking investigation, report says*

Prosecutors will not recommend charging GOP Rep. Matt Gaetz in the Justice Department's investigation into if the Florida congressman violated federal sex-trafficking laws, according to The Washington Post.

Citing anonymous sources, The Post reported that prosecutors were concerned with the credibility of two key witnesses and think they'd be unlikely to secure a conviction if they indicted Gaetz. Justice Department officials typically take the advice of career prosecutors but haven't made a final decision on the matter yet, the report said.

According to NBC News, prosecutors were examining if the congressman committed three separate crimes: if he sex-trafficked a 17-year-old; if he violated the Mann Act, which prohibits the transportation of "any woman or girl for the purpose of prostitution or debauchery, or for any other immoral purpose" across state lines; and if he obstructed justice.

The existence of the investigation first became public last year, when The New York Times reported that investigators were examining if Gaetz had a sexual relationship with a 17-year-old in 2019 and paid for her to travel with him.

One person familiar with the conversations told The Times that Gaetz told some women to say that he paid for dinners and hotel rooms as part of their dates if anyone asked about the nature of their relationships.

The FBI executed a search warrant in late 2020 and seized Gaetz's cell phone, as well as a phone belonging to his former girlfriend, who testified before a federal grand jury earlier this year.

Gaetz has denied wrongdoing and said last year that the allegations were part of an "organized criminal extortion" scheme against him. Last month, the Florida businessman Stephen Alford was sentenced to five years in prison after pleading guilty to attempting to extort Gaetz and his father for $25 million.








Prosecutors will not recommend charging Matt Gaetz in sex-trafficking investigation, report says


Prosecutors say they have questions about the credibility of two witnesses. Gaetz has denied wrongdoing.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You need the conservative (hawley) suit part pushing her off.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Stolen Valor is no joke - vet here.
> Fuck the posers.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573301027557679105


Heinous and a slap in the face to my Marine uncle now deceased from the habit he brought home..wrecked his marriage and family; died on a Thanksgiving from double patching.

Thanks Uncle Sam!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> DeSatan Dirt
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573039656832475136


Yuuuuuuup! Feels great to be in Colorado.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hurry Hurry Hurry - Yowza Yowza !
> 
> Come see the Aryan Circus !
> Elephants , Clowns and Freakshow !
> ...


The 28th. New footage..they're going for pre midterm panic.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump Klan rally @ Wilmington , NC … Quote “ Big Crowd “ ( lol )
> 
> Hosted on your NewsNazi networks and rumble.
> More incriminating blowhard talk from the Orange Orangutan - More donor grifting.
> ...


Q crowd needs to be fleeced; they're an untapped source.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

printer said:


> *Prosecutors will not recommend charging Matt Gaetz in sex-trafficking investigation, report says*
> 
> Prosecutors will not recommend charging GOP Rep. Matt Gaetz in the Justice Department's investigation into if the Florida congressman violated federal sex-trafficking laws, according to The Washington Post.
> 
> ...


No accountability just like we thought and fuck those prosecutors

Paying for underage sex via Venmo is minimally 1) Underage Prostitution and 2) Wire Fraud.

But..no..no prosecution because this is the way our Leaders, Lawmakers are supposed to act.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Dude.. Joe is not sharp. Neither is Trump... we need to clean house. Show me one thing that Joe has said that's made sense... I watched him on 60 min.. they had to do so much editing (im a film editor) that im sure it took them all damn day just to put that 12 minutes together.


Not everyone can be as sharp as you.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not everyone can be as sharp as you.


It just struck me —
a film editor posting vids as documentation


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Not gonna challenge you on that, but the constant stream of gaffes has me concerned a bit.


Gaffes?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump Klan rally @ Wilmington , NC … Quote “ Big Crowd “ ( lol )
> 
> Hosted on your NewsNazi networks and rumble.
> More incriminating blowhard talk from the Orange Orangutan - More donor grifting.
> ...


why do fucking mass murdering psychos never hit this kind of event? oh yeah, they're all attending the event, already...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2022)

Republican attorney general candidate Kris Kobach has unveiled a new strategy for removing abortion rights from the state constitution a month after Kansas voters affirmed those rights by a wide margin.

Read more at: https://www.kansas.com/news/politics-government/article266267436.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Gaffes?


Gaffeses?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2022)

We shall see if DeSantis will cry for help ( west Florida ) against Tropical Depression Nine. 
Computer models are tracking a path to the moron.

Jewish Space Lasers ? 
Immigration karma ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Republican attorney general candidate Kris Kobach has unveiled a new strategy for removing abortion rights from the state constitution a month after Kansas voters affirmed those rights by a wide margin.
> 
> Read more at: https://www.kansas.com/news/politics-government/article266267436.html#storylink=cpy


thats nothing new, it's exactly what they've been doing, suborning the judicial branch to go against the will of the people...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Gaffeses?


Gaffe-fefe


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not everyone can be as sharp as you.


Never said I was.. I already told you i'm learning new words just hanging around and reading some of you guys posts.


cannabineer said:


> It just struck me —
> a film editor posting vids as documentation
> 
> View attachment 5202306


I mostly do aerial footage as a drone pilot for law firms, land breach, real estate, and prob my best gig was with PBS. You should check it out some time. I did all the Oklahoma footage via ground and air for a Documentary on Amazon Prime called "Words from a Bear". New York did all the editing of course on that one.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Gaffe-fefe


Gaffe-pacho


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Never said I was.. I already told you i'm learning new words just hanging around and reading some of you guys posts.
> 
> I mostly do aerial footage as a drone pilot for law firms, land breach, real estate, and prob my best gig was with PBS. You should check it out some time. I did all the Oklahoma footage via ground and air for a Documentary on Amazon Prime called "Words from a Bear". New York did all the editing of course on that one.


Then you know firsthand how selective edits can make vids say whatever the propagandist desires, often diametrically opposed to what the unedited footage reveals or suggests.

And yet you offered vids, including a deceptumentary on 9/11, as if they had evidentiary value.

That makes you aware that you are shamelessly and deliberately promoting detrimental lies. Stupid action doesn’t cover this; evil must be invoked.

And yet, as the popular approval of the coordinated assault on majority rule by only one of the two big parties (which you both-sidesed!) casts into sharp relief: you are not even an outlier. But as an information tech, you are an agent: part of the numerous blackshirts pushing for the death of the republic.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Then you know firsthand how selective edits can make vids say whatever the propagandist desires, often diametrically opposed to what the unedited footage reveals or suggests.
> 
> And yet you offered vids, including a deceptumentary on 9/11, as if they had evidentiary value.
> 
> ...


I agree you can change the narrative with editing alone. But, even though we've all see building 7 come down on live tv, why did it? I question things that don't make sense to me. Not that Im going to change any of your minds... I've learned that the Politics section is heavy left, but I like to pick your brains anyways. Im sorry I can't speak as articulated as yourself. I had to read your response like 4 times to try and decipher what you were trying to convey. You got to dumb it down for us rednecks. Some of these things I agree on, some not. And why would I be pushing for the death of the Republic?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I agree you can change the narrative with editing alone. But, even though we've all see building 7 come down on live tv, why did it?


Answer: George W Bush (R)


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 23, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Answer: George W Bush (R)
> View attachment 5202478


He's whispering "Sir, fl93 missed it's target"


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I agree you can change the narrative with editing alone. But, even though we've all see building 7 come down on live tv, why did it? I question things that don't make sense to me. Not that Im going to change any of your minds... I've learned that the Politics section is heavy left, but I like to pick your brains anyways. Im sorry I can't speak as articulated as yourself. I had to read your response like 4 times to try and decipher what you were trying to convey. You got to dumb it down for us rednecks. Some of these things I agree on, some not. And why would I be pushing for the death of the Republic?


There are none here who are heavy left. That is defined by seeking the collectivization of the means of production. We have centrists (who routinely get lumped by totalibertarians with the fabricated demon called The Left) and social democrats, who are moderate left. But if there are full socialists here, they’re keeping quiet. 

By supporting the erosion of disciplined discourse, as vouchsafed by your use of known corrupt methods to support the conspiracy nonsense you espouse, you have your hand clasped around that of the avowed fascists and theocrats openly fighting, under the maga banner, to install the tyranny of minority rule.

But we have been over this. Your questions are rhetorical devices to impugn reasoned discourse; in short: trolling.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> There are none here who are heavy left. That is defined by seeking the collectivization of the means of production. We have centrists (who routinely get lumped by totalibertarians with The Left) and social democrats, who are moderate left.
> 
> By supporting the erosion of disciplined discourse, as vouchsafed by your use of known corrupt methods to support the conspiracy nonsense you espouse, you have your hand clasped around that of the avowed fascists and theocrats openly fighting to install the tyranny of minority rule.
> 
> But we have been over this. Your questions are rhetorical devices to impugn reasoned discourse; in short: trolling.


I see. Man, I really have to give you credit for your advanced English skills. Im not trolling, just giving opinions and learning some things from you guys. Do you speak like this every day in normal conversations at work? Im not criticizing you at all... Im actually really impressed. No sarcasm whatsoever... it's just that you speak (or text) in such "pomp and circumstance". If I repeated what you just said (if I could remember it), people around here would be like "what the fuck did you just say?".. again, mad skills.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

Subliminal much ? GOP use russian imagery in vid.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573394446351478785


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

Holy Shit !!!!!!
BWAHAHAHA




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573381661970296832


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Holy Shit !!!!!!
> BWAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...


Not surprising.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Subliminal much ? GOP use russian imagery in vid.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573394446351478785


The "Horsehead" pumpjacks look different than around here. Same concept, but different design.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

DAHLING !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573552691720163330


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> DAHLING !
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573552691720163330
> View attachment 5202488


She hates him too.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

Well... hate is a strong word... I try not to use that. But, it is telling.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 24, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Dude.. Joe is not sharp. Neither is Trump... we need to clean house. Show me one thing that Joe has said that's made sense... I watched him on 60 min.. they had to do so much editing (im a film editor) that im sure it took them all damn day just to put that 12 minutes together.


lulz. "I don't like rump, but..."The only person fooled by your words is you.

The fear emanating from your fascist leader is palpable.





__





Loading…






www.washingtonpost.com
 




*Trump lawyers argue to limit White House aides’ testimony to Jan. 6 grand jury*
_Lawyers for former president Donald Trump have entered a high-stakes legal battle seeking to limit the scope of former top White House aides’ testimony to a federal grand jury that is investigating efforts to overturn the 2020 elections, according to people familiar with the matter.

The action sets up a potentially precedent-setting struggle that could affect the Justice Department’s investigation of the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack, and address the scope of a former president’s assertion of executive or attorney-client privilege to preserve the confidentiality of advisers’ communications._

Yet more "executive privielage" exercised by YOUR orange man who lost the election and so, has none. And you have nothing, so you babble on, attempting to make Biden seem as foolish as you.


Meanwhile, as counterpoint to Trump sinking in the legal mire he created, 

Biden is advancing a policy of alliance against Russian aggression instead of the Republican Party's policy of supplication and appeasement. 









The U.N. approves a resolution demanding that Russia end the invasion of Ukraine


The General Assembly overwhelmingly supported a nonbinding resolution that demands that Russia immediately remove its forces from Ukraine.




www.npr.org





The vote was 141 rebuking Putin and 5 against.

A sharp rebuke of Putin and to leaders like Trump who approved of his war.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 24, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I see. Man, I really have to give you credit for your advanced English skills. Im not trolling, just giving opinions and learning some things from you guys. Do you speak like this every day in normal conversations at work? Im not criticizing you at all... Im actually really impressed. No sarcasm whatsoever... it's just that you speak (or text) in such "pomp and circumstance". If I repeated what you just said (if I could remember it), people around here would be like "what the fuck did you just say?".. again, mad skills.


Says the fascist who denies Jan 6 was an attempted coup.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 24, 2022)

Hey SingleCtotheLOWN, sometimes “hate” just isn’t a strong enough word. 

I fucking hate Ron Disantis as much as I fucking love Van Jones.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hey SingleCtotheLOWN, sometimes “hate” just isn’t a strong enough word.
> 
> I fucking hate Ron Disantis as much as I fucking love Van Jones.


Have you noticed how the Doubleaholeclown doesn't talk policy or events but smears Democrats and Biden in particular at a personal level? Nor does he ever say similar about Republicans and Trump in particular. Then he slides off into Q conspiracies as if they are true. Humans are pretty good at telling when somebody is faking it. It's a survival skill.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Have you noticed how the clown doesn't talk policy or events but smears Democrats and Biden in particular at a personal level? Nor does he ever say similar about Republicans and Trump in particular. Then he slides off into Q conspiracies as if they are true. Humans are pretty good at telling when somebody is faking it. It's a survival skill.


I have noticed. It’s why I’ve decided not reply directly to him anymore.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I have noticed. It’s why I’ve decided not reply directly to him anymore.


I'll stick to asking him about current events and see what happens.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Have you noticed how the Doubleaholeclown doesn't talk policy or events but smears Democrats and Biden in particular at a personal level? Nor does he ever say similar about Republicans and Trump in particular. Then he slides off into Q conspiracies as if they are true. Humans are pretty good at telling when somebody is faking it. It's a survival skill.


What I have noticed is that the moo plop about “just my opinion” was dismembered by another poster.
Yet this user continues to repeat the same error, which conveys an unwillingness to abide by reason. That is a diagnostic for


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'll stick to asking him about current events and see what happens.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Trump-Backed House Candidate Argued Against Women's Right To Vote*
> John Gibbs, the GOP nominee for a House seat in Michigan, said women should take care of children, and leave governing and voting to men.
> 
> 
> ...


Another winning idea, slouching it’s way toward Bethlehem…


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Holy Shit !!!!!!
> BWAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...


That is only the MAGAA super pac. 

His legal defense graft camouflaged as a pac is quite active. 









Trump's legal payments soar in wake of Mar-a-Lago search, campaign finance filings show


Spending by Donald Trump's Save America PAC surged in August to more than $6.3 million -- its highest monthly total of the year -- as the former President waged court battles over the FBI's search of his waterfront Mar-a-Lago resort in Florida.




amp.cnn.com





And now this new shell in the game. If there is one thing agent orange knows, it’s grabbing the green. 









Trump allies create a new super PAC called MAGA Inc.


Top allies of ex-President Donald Trump are creating a new super PAC that's expected to serve as the main vehicle for his midterm spending and could become a key part of his campaign infrastructure if he moves forward with a 2024 White House run




abcnews.go.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Another winning idea, slouching it’s way toward Bethlehem…


just more religious stupidity. you're dealing with people who believe a "book" that was written in pieces, at different times, by people who didn't know each other, or even know of each other, and whose pieces were then assembled by biased third parties, whose agenda was to control large masses of people they had no other lever over...a book full of contradictory advice, some of which will get you incarcerated now. that a girl was eligible for marriage when they entered puberty. they say that women shouldn't try to teach men, because eve was tempted and misled by the serpent...well so was adam...but he gets a get out of being a dumbass free card, while eve takes all the blame? the entire book is a load of horseshit, and most of it is based on stolen, scabbed together pieces of other religions... to believe any of it you have to be a little stupid. to belive all of it, as a literal, factual story, is fucking retarded.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Have you noticed how the Doubleaholeclown doesn't talk policy or events but smears Democrats and Biden in particular at a personal level? Nor does he ever say similar about Republicans and Trump in particular. Then he slides off into Q conspiracies as if they are true. Humans are pretty good at telling when somebody is faking it. It's a survival skill.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well... hate is a strong word... I try not to use that. But, it is telling.


More like DISGUST


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2022)

*Inside Trump’s Plot to Send Rapists and Killers To ‘Destabilize’ Liberal Cities*
Years before Ron DeSantis’ Martha’s Vineyard stunt, the then-president asked his team to take migrants suspected of violence and bus them to blue states and metropolitan areas








Inside Trump's Plot to Send Rapists and Killers To 'Destabilize' Liberal Cities


Years before Ron DeSantis’ Martha’s Vineyard stunt, the then-president asked his team to take migrants suspected of violence and bus them to blue states and metropolitan areas




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

It’s September 24th … I thought there was some MAGA bullshit prediction gonna happen .

No Jonestown Red Koolaid day ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

Wonder if VLAD will grab some MAGA “ reds “ for conscript duty ? Seems like they would volunteer.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

only 9 republicans voted for the electoral college clarification bill


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

God I love September…. Best birthday month ever.


Mark Houck pleaded with the FBI agents before opening the door, telling them “please, I’m going to open the door, but, please, my children are in the home. I have seven babies in the house.”

The agents continued to yell, and when the door was opened, they pointed their guns at the Houcks while instructing the children to go upstairs, according to Ryan-Marie. “The kids were all just screaming. It was all just very scary and traumatic,” she said.

The FBI agents proceeded to put Houck into a vehicle and when his wife asked if they had a warrant, she said that they replied that “they were going to take him whether they had a warrant or not.”

After she accused them of kidnapping her husband, they presented her with the first page of the warrant, she said, which showed he was charged with violations of the FACE Act, due to an alleged “ATTACK OF A PATIENT ESCORT.”

Mark Houck was taken to “the federal building in downtown Philadelphia,” his wife told the outlet.

As a result of the incident, the children were “really sad and stressed,” Ryan-Marie said. “I don’t really know what’s going to come of it when you see guns pointed at your dad and your mom in your house when you first wake up in the morning.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

And the hits keep on coming ….



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573442914281312273


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

Jeezus …. Lol.

Calling the guys with butterfly nets and electro-shock , we got a live one.
‘Put him in a rubber room next to napoleon…


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> And the hits keep on coming ….
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573442914281312273


I do wonder who was at the other end of the call. But while the authorities run it down, I’ll have me some kippers and …


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I do wonder who was at the other end of the call. But while the authorities run it down, I’ll have me some kippers and …
> 
> View attachment 5202731


Love sulu …


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Jeezus …. Lol.
> 
> Calling the guys with butterfly nets and electro-shock , we got a live one.
> ‘Put him in a rubber room next to napoleon…
> ...


the Fab Four did it first and better.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

Jesus doesn’t think so …


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

Must be karma …. I remembered of this set of pics . This will be “ moneybags “ after the wallet raping from the lawsuits.

SAD


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Jeezus …. Lol.
> 
> Calling the guys with butterfly nets and electro-shock , we got a live one.
> ‘Put him in a rubber room next to napoleon…
> ...


I wonder if trump remembers what happened to Jesus when the Romans came for him?
Will trump continue to emulate christ as they nail him to a crucifixion cross?
Someone refresh my memory, what book of the bible is it where Jesus condemns the FBI and the DOJ, and tries to excuse his own sins?
He won't even be able to pull it off when they come with the first arrest warrant...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I wonder if trump remembers what happened to Jesus when the Romans came for him?
> Will trump continue to emulate christ as they nail him to a crucifixion cross?
> Someone refresh my memory, what book of the bible is it where Jesus condemns the FBI and the DOJ, and tries to excuse his own sins?
> He won't even be able to pull it off when they come with the first arrest warrant...


Judas in Fake Jesus Garb , except spear will go up his ass. Plays to the zealots but his horns are showing.


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Jeezus …. Lol.
> 
> Calling the guys with butterfly nets and electro-shock , we got a live one.
> ‘Put him in a rubber room next to napoleon…
> ...


I now truly believe in the anti christ


----------



## topcat (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

Hey Cruz … STFU YOU HACK. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573716023676751873


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hey Cruz … STFU YOU HACK.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573716023676751873


Honest question. @Budzbuddha , what do you think would be the best approach to curbing these kinds of events? From my observations, it seems like all of these mass shootings started really accelerating right about the time Social Media caught on, and First Person shooter games came around.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Honest question. @Budzbuddha , what do you think would be the best approach to curbing these kinds of events? From my observations, it seems like all of these mass shootings started really accelerating right about the time Social Media caught on, and First Person shooter games came around.


As a gun owner myself , I believe statistically those 18 or under should not have access to weapons purchased or otherwise.
‘Obviously their mental disipline is not there. Social media plays a big part also - numerous IG / Facebook streams / Tik Tok provide youth to
showboat weapons / thefts and other “ instant fame “. I would think an AR *should *be handled with seriousness , and it is not a coincidence that is is favored for multiple round capabilities. Most of the shooters feel slighted by school or peers and only see red.

Since 1999, seven in 10 school shootings have been carried out by people under the age of 18, when counting cases where the shooter’s age was recorded, The Washington Post reported. The median age of school shooters is 16. I am not saying there not families that have good weapon discipline and carry that over to their family members but there are those that have access to “ street weapons “ illegally. Neighbor had guns stolen , so more than likely will be used in a crime or 2.

Most youth *assume *they can pull a gun on you , rob you of your shit and that’s that because they are juveniles.
That doesn’t work with me …. You pull , I pull.
Regardless if it’s a pizza face kid. A lot of murders happen from youngsters.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

I remember back in school I could get a .38 in a bag for $50 bucks. Brass knuckles , zip guns , sawed offs , stilettos , even stupid nunchucks were a common sight on and off campus.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> As a gun owner myself , I believe statistically those 18 or under should not have access to weapons purchased or otherwise.
> ‘Obviously their mental disipline is not there. Social media plays a big part also - numerous IG / Facebook streams / Tik Tok provide youth to
> showboat weapons / thefts and other “ instant fame “. I would think an AR *should *be handled with seriousness , and it is not a coincidence that is is favored for multiple round capabilities. Most of the shooters feel slighted by school or peers and only see red.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of that. I suppose when you say thier "mental discipline", is that they come from troubled homes, spend countless hours playing Call of Duty.. or whatever. But how do you stop that? It's not like families are gonna always stay together like the good ol' American dream with a white picket fence, and mom serving up chicken pot pie on a Sunday afternoon, or that Social Media is going to go away... matter of fact, it seems like new trends come along every year.... tick tock, or whatever the latest and greatest is. It's like this "genie out of the bottle" kinda thing. Im not against banning high capacity mags. It really doesn't matter if they do or don't. You can buy 10 round clips all day long on the internet. It's just like there is no real answer to stop the madness without infringing on consumer rights to buy video games, have latchkey kids that have alot of time on thier hands because mom, or mom and dad are working.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

IKD man... I've thought about it long and hard, and can't seem to figure out what would really work to stop these horrible events. I'd say that (depending on location), private gun sales account for about 30% of all guns sales. They are all under the radar. But, then again, that's your right to sell a gun privately. Even if you stopped all gun sales right now, it's still gonna happen. Tough subject.... and I have no solutions or answers. Just thought I'd see if anybody has some input on the subject.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

Im glad I had my weapon with me and Paige on a recent road trip. We stopped at a store so she could take a piss. The youth next car over was cat calling her, and right at my window saying "Look at you whitey, in your white car with your white wife", "I see that Glock handle".... It's like this youngster wasn't afraid of anything, and obviously on some serious drugs, but I had my finger on the trigger right behind my door in case he tried something stupid. He finally got distracted enough that when she came out of the store, he didn't see her... I just told her "get in".
I wasn't about to provoke this guy, because for one, I didn't want to have to do something I didn't HAVE to, and 2, I didn't want to have to go 2 States over for "murder trial". I just kept my cool and looked straight ahead the whole time he was running his mouth.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I agree with all of that. I suppose when you say thier "mental discipline", is that they come from troubled homes, spend countless hours playing Call of Duty.. or whatever. But how do you stop that? It's not like families are gonna always stay together like the good ol' American dream with a white picket fence, and mom serving up chicken pot pie on a Sunday afternoon, or that Social Media is going to go away... matter of fact, it seems like new trends come alone every year.... tick tock, or whatever the latest and greatest is. It's like this "genie out of the bottle" kinda thing. Im not against banning high capacity mags. It really doesn't matter if they do or don't. You can buy 10 round clips all day long on the internet. It's just like there is no real answer to stop the madness without infringing on consumer rights to buy video games, have latchkey kids that have alot of time on thier hands because mom, or mom and dad are working.


For over a hundred years, appellate courts have ruled that the right enumerated in the Second Amendment is not absolute.

The only ones who think so are “originalists”, people who hold the untenable belief that the Constitution should be implemented as its framers intended 230 years ago, as if the profound changes in society and technology are beside the point. The analogy to hardline fundamentalists (whose read of scripture is corrupt. Scripture contains NONE of the sexual and reproductive barbarities being preached by the toxics.) is complete.

What the news of the last years has shown us is a tight correlation between an aggressive 2A stance and blatantly fascist pseudomilitia such as the Proud Boys. The other common feature is a disregard of the fact that defensive uses of a firearm are about 5% of the incidence of deliberate or accidental nondefense injury or death by gun. This does not count successful or attempted suicide by gun, which is again about as much as nondefense gun violence.

Thus the answer is plain: stop selling guns to people, with constrained exceptions. I also hold the opinion that gun laws that apply to civilians should apply to all civilians, especially the uniformed ones. Law enforcement exemptions to civilian gun law perpetuate a Rambo culture among cops. Let’em be equal before the law.

And do away with the tragicomedy of states’ control over gun laws. “States’ rights” is tge battle cry of Repugs, dominionists and others of a totalibertarian mindset.
Apply a uniform Federal standard, vetted by a Scotus recovered from the current Maganoma, so that the same law holds in Cheyenne as in Boston.

The only ones who cannot accept this idea are brownshirts, libertarians and other dangerous misfits. They can collectively go take a flying


fish.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

Think about it … social media is the catalyst , there a kid can find peer fame or share their stress to hundreds , if not thousands.
Social media has poisoned everything - politics / sexuality / religion ‘ social standing etc. I played COD and other first person shooters , watched faces of death vids , lurked Bestgore and other weird sites , listened to death metal ( plants love Cannibal Corpse )
 

But never thought about becoming a serial killer. However , everyone has their *trigger point *( no pun ) . Social Media has impacted mental health all across the board. Seen vids of online suicides / shooting POV’S / even so-called SNUFF vids. *Humans are fucking animals. *

Yes …. Animals.

What other species would kill you for your limited edition Jordans. ?
I don’t believe in Juvy Jail - if it is an ADULT crime , you get the full jail treatment.

Strangely - I am watching a YT video about some 11 year old that cut the throat of her classmate believing she was betrayed. “Best friend “ no less. 
She threatened a boy online with a box cutter and threatened to kill him too.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Think about it … social media is the catalyst , there a kid can find peer fame or share their stress to hundreds , if not thousands.
> Social media has poisoned everything - politics / sexuality / religion ‘ social standing etc. I played COD and other first person shooters , watched faces of death vids , lurked Bestgore and other weird sites , listened to death metal ( plants love Cannibal Corpse )
> 
> 
> ...


I am not fucking animals.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am not fucking animals.


Lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Think about it … social media is the catalyst , there a kid can find peer fame or share their stress to hundreds , if not thousands.
> Social media has poisoned everything - politics / sexuality / religion ‘ social standing etc. I played COD and other first person shooters , watched faces of death vids , lurked Bestgore and other weird sites , listened to death metal ( plants love Cannibal Corpse )
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... Yeah, I agree that Social Media has really played a big part in all of this. Online bullying, SM "challenges", etc. It's easy to be a keyboard warrior. They (the youth) simply don't have the proper personal interaction we had when we were kids just riding our bikes and being told to be home by the time the street lights came on. Now, kids don't want to even leave the house, or thier iPhones. Thier acceptance seems to be totally digital.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

Nevada Tan murder.

For some reason it was recommended vid in my feed - lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Nevada Tan murder.
> 
> For some reason it was recommended vid in my feed - lol.


Really?... what a fucked up world we live in.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Think about it … social media is the catalyst , there a kid can find peer fame or share their stress to hundreds , if not thousands.
> Social media has poisoned everything - politics / sexuality / religion ‘ social standing etc. I played COD and other first person shooters , watched faces of death vids , lurked Bestgore and other weird sites , listened to death metal ( plants love Cannibal Corpse )
> 
> 
> ...


My plants like the symphonies of Sir Arnold Bax. They distinctly prefer the LSO/Bryden Thompson edition to BBC Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley, and I don’t blame’m.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

I sure some of you remember this flick …. GIVE ME MY SHOES !


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 24, 2022)

Robin Leech and brand names. Reaganomics. Look at me fools. No violence when all are equal. Much violence while my republicon brother and hordes believe a racist to be a nascar fan. Oh boy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My plants like the symphonies of Sir Arnold Bax. They distinctly prefer the LSO/Bryden Thompson edition to BBC Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley, and I don’t blame’m.


Well look at your highbrow ass …. Lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My plants like the symphonies of Sir Arnold Bax. They distinctly prefer the LSO/Bryden Thompson edition to BBC Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley, and I don’t blame’m.


You're really a different breed... no offense. I wished I could write half as good as you do. But, it just wasn't in my cards.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You're really a different breed... no offense. I wished I could write half as good as you do. But, it just wasn't in my cards.


I’d settle for you using reason.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’d settle for you using reason.


I'll try from now on.  Kinda got a feel for the room now. But it is interesting to see some different points of view.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I'll try from now on.  Kinda got a feel for the room now. But it is interesting to see some different points of view.


I recommend, as a starting point, putting some of your less well-founded beliefs into serious review. Restrict yourself to sources that have a solid chain of intellectual custody from starting premises. Most of the stuff on the Net does not qualify, with Loose Change being a particular violator. It helps not to hang out with the forum’s egregious libertarians; they have failed the test of distinguishing reason from sentiment. over and over again


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> For over a hundred years, appellate courts have ruled that the right enumerated in the Second Amendment is not absolute.
> 
> The only ones who think so are “originalists”, people who hold the untenable belief that the Constitution should be implemented as its framers intended 230 years ago, as if the profound changes in society and technology are beside the point. The analogy to hardline fundamentalists (whose read of scripture is corrupt. Scripture contains NONE of the sexual and reproductive barbarities being preached by the toxics.) is complete.
> 
> ...


i said roughly the same thing to him about a year or so ago...he gave the impression that he would consider it. guess he forgot the conversation...or just doesn't have another argument to offer, so he just keeps recycling the same one.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i said roughly the same thing to him about a year or so ago...he gave the impression that he would consider it. guess he forgot the conversation...or just doesn't have another argument to offer, so he just keeps recycling the same one.


yeah, he pulled the same moo plop about “opinion”. However … the horse may yet sing.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 24, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> IKD man... I've thought about it long and hard, and can't seem to figure out what would really work to stop these horrible events. I'd say that (depending on location), private gun sales account for about 30% of all guns sales. They are all under the radar. But, then again, that's your right to sell a gun privately. Even if you stopped all gun sales right now, it's still gonna happen. Tough subject.... and I have no solutions or answers. Just thought I'd see if anybody has some input on the subject.


You don't think long and hard about anything. You study right wing conspiracy theories, propaganda and pre-written right wing troll posting material. You might not be smart but you can memorize, I'll hand you that.

That said, uninformed people like you and me aren't going to solve this complex issue by staring at our navels. I think gun rights advocates are correct when they say gun violence is not just about guns. But the hypocritical assholes prevented answering the follow up question, "so what is it?" In 1998, Republican-controlled congress inserted the Dickey amendment (appropriately named) which prevented government agencies to study gun violence and how to reduce gun homicides. The amendment remained in place until 2019.

Finally, we are doing the rational thing. Studying the underlying reasons behind our obscenely high rate of violence and death due to guns. It takes time to build a field of experts and to grow our understanding of this problem. So, if you ask today "what should we do", answers can only come from uninformed people like you and me. in other words, anything that comes forward today from anybody in the US, including law makers, are simply guesses.

So, let's begin by looking at how other nations are holding down gun violence and gun homicides. Canada, Japan, Australia, for example. Maybe a good start would be to look at what they are doing. Oh, wait. They have strong gun laws. How do you feel about that?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You don't think long and hard about anything. You study right wing conspiracy theories, propaganda and pre-written right wing troll posting material. You might not be smart but you can memorize, I'll hand you that.
> 
> That said, uninformed people like you and me aren't going to solve this complex issue by staring at our navels. I think gun rights advocates are correct when they say gun violence is not just about guns. But the hypocritical assholes prevented answering the follow up question, "so what is it?" In 1998, Republican-controlled congress inserted the Dickey amendment (appropriately named) which prevented government agencies to study gun violence and how to reduce gun homicides. The amendment remained in place until 2019.
> 
> ...


I'll tell you exactly how I feel about that. We are a big Nation. We've had guns around longer than anyone else. We have more guns in private homes, private collections, enthusiasts, etc. I personally don't know how many guns I have, as I've lost count.. I'd have to do inventory. However. Canada, Japan, and Australia have always had a more strict gun law, so it was easier to control... we are, as the United States, well beyond the count of guns. I couldn't even take a guess at how many are in the US. So with that being said, you can't compare those other Counties to ours as far as control... it's already out of control as of the mid 1900's. So this is kinda like trying to put the toothpaste back in the tube (as someone on here already stated). I don't have the answer. We have a 2nd amendment right that's been in place for a looong time. Too long, too late.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i said roughly the same thing to him about a year or so ago...he gave the impression that he would consider it. guess he forgot the conversation...or just doesn't have another argument to offer, so he just keeps recycling the same one.


Shit changes... I still love you though, and hope you have a great weekend. I guess I've realized that there are crazier people than you and me in this World. .. and it's gotten sad to see the daily news.. even though I try to avoid seeing it. But you all have valid points. Have a peaceful evening.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 24, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Shit changes... I still love you though, and hope you have a great weekend.


And knowing the room now, you know how much and how far to fling. Assuming you give a rats ass. LOL.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And knowing the room now, you know how much and how far to fling. Assuming you give a rats ass. LOL.


Right.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I'll tell you exactly how I feel about that. We are a big Nation. We've had guns around longer than anyone else. We have more guns in private homes, private collections, enthusiasts, etc. I personally don't know how many guns I have, as I've lost count.. I'd have to do inventory. However. Canada, Japan, and Australia have always had a more strict gun law, so it was easier to control... we are, as the United States, well beyond the count of guns. I couldn't even take a guess at how many are in the US. So with that being said, you can't compare those other Counties to ours as far as control... it's already out of control as of the mid 1900's. So this is kinda like trying to put the toothpaste back in the tube (as someone on here already stated). I don't have the answer. We have a 2nd amendment right that's been in place for a looong time. Too long, too late.


It is much simpler if you institute a registry.

Currently the hurdle to registration is, alongside far-right populists, the NRA, who are not at all about citizens’ rights. What they are is a powerful lobby for arms and ammo manufacturers. They have strongarmed Republican campaigners with much success. They bragged openly about being able to make or break candidates. They are as corrupt as the megapastors and their pet legislators, and as bad for open political dialog.

Democrats, by and large, have called the bluff and take NRA opposition as part of the terrain. It liberates them.

So: break the NRA as a kingmaker. It can be done, with a paradoxical improvement in actual liberty vs. the right-wing imitation now used to bully candidates and voters.

Then, institute a registry and annual licensure for each gun, and make possession of an unregistered arm a felony, and the use of one in a crime a likely prison sentence addition of years on top of the sentence for the criminal conviction.

We’ll need to clean a lot of Birchers out of the appellate courts in order to take it across the goal line, something we need to do anyway if we are gonna restore the civil rights the fascists have been undoing.

The job becomes easier once certain premises are discarded. I’ve already spoken to originalist thought regarding the core document.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 24, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Right.


A wood fuck would fuck as much as much wood as a fuck would let him thing. Strange multitude of means to convey misinterpretations abound for our preponderance. Can is one of cosmic worms.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573462833064443904


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573462833064443904


Heh budz. Why would a black female knock on my door wearing a conservatives for democracy t shirt and ask me to vote for a black man supporting frump?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 25, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I'll tell you exactly how I feel about that. We are a big Nation. We've had guns around longer than anyone else. We have more guns in private homes, private collections, enthusiasts, etc. I personally don't know how many guns I have, as I've lost count.. I'd have to do inventory. However. Canada, Japan, and Australia have always had a more strict gun law, so it was easier to control... we are, as the United States, well beyond the count of guns. I couldn't even take a guess at how many are in the US. So with that being said, you can't compare those other Counties to ours as far as control... it's already out of control as of the mid 1900's. So this is kinda like trying to put the toothpaste back in the tube (as someone on here already stated). I don't have the answer. We have a 2nd amendment right that's been in place for a looong time. Too long, too late.


Typical. I asked you what you think and you told me how you felt.

Just saying, Other countries have strong gun laws and low rates of violence. They also have health care for all, less wealth disparity and stronger democracies. 

lulz at the "can't put toothpaste back in the tube". Who is saying we should do that? It's a straw man argument. We can start looking at restricting gun sales. The next generation of assault rifles will be much more deadly than the current version. But oh no, toothpaste. So do nothing.

Changing the subject. The new anti abortion laws Republicans enacted totally suck.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573462833064443904


if that would have played for just a few more seconds, he could have said "because i almost destroyed both our country, and our democracy as well."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Typical. I asked you what you think and you told me how you felt.
> 
> Just saying, Other countries have strong gun laws and low rates of violence. They also have health care for all, less wealth disparity and stronger democracies.
> 
> ...


it's so interesting, now that i've ignored him, i can read the same posts i posted two and three years ago...he's still using the same arguments, he's seen them refuted, he knows they're wrong...so why does he keep bringing up the same already refuted crap? because that's all he's got...and all he wants.
you're not going to trigger any kind of epiphany...he doesn't want to change, he just wants to troll. he tries to be friendly while trying to convince you that his line of horseshit is right. i don't have time to be friendly with people who have been willfully full of horseshit for at least three years, and will be for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hey Cruz … STFU YOU HACK.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573716023676751873


You lose every Republican when you use the word "expert".


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's so interesting, now that i've ignored him, i can read the same posts i posted two and three years ago...he's still using the same arguments, he's seen them refuted, he knows they're wrong...so why does he keep bringing up the same already refuted crap? because that's all he's got...and all he wants.
> you're not going to trigger any kind of epiphany...he doesn't want to change, he just wants to troll. he tries to be friendly while trying to convince you that his line of horseshit is right. i don't have time to be friendly with people who have been willfully full of horseshit for at least three years, and will be for the foreseeable future.


Just look at his post. His argument is, because a lot of guns are on the streets, nothing can be done and 2A.

He's comfortable and is not going to change. I don't know why he's hanging out here. He'd be better off in a termite colony. They haven't changed in a million years.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You lose every Republican when you use the word "expert".


they'll say anything, clutch at any straw...you have to remember we're dealing with at least two separate sets of motivations...
the gun industry, the nra, and republicans (and some democrats, unfortunately) are motivated by greed...they like making billions of dollars a year, and they couldn't give one shit about the murders they're facilitating...which as far as i'm concerned, makes them just as guilty as whoever is pulling those triggers...
and then you have the gun buyers...i'd guess about 1/3 of them are fairly innocent, they don't carry daily, they store their arms responsibly, they take precautions against kids getting ahold of their weapons....these people's motivations are fairly benign, target shooting, maybe home protection.
then you have 1/3 who are irresponsible. they may carry, if they think they're going someplace "they may need to"...which raises the question, "why are you going to a place where you feel like you might need a firearm to protect yourself? " and they take very little care about storing their weapons, giving thieves ample opportunities to steal them, and children a chance to kill themselves or a family member. these people will usually quote the same motives, but if they were honest, they would include feelings of inadequacy, and cowardice ...then you have the 1/3 that shouldn't be allowed to use safety scissors unsupervised...they carry every time they leave their house, their weapons are constantly loaded with one in the chamber, they don't own a safe or a gunlock...they're the ones you read about who kill a friend or family member in a domestic argument, they're the ones firing at other cars because they got cut off, they're the ones who get their weapons stolen, because they're careless, thoughtless fools. their motivations are pretty transparent...they like violence, and hope to get a chance to engage in it...like kenosha kyle...and the gun makers, the nra, and republicans love him, and protect him...as long as he keeps buying guns, and making other people like him keep buying guns...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Just look at his post. His argument is, because a lot of guns are on the streets, nothing can be done and 2A.
> 
> He's comfortable and is not going to change. I don't know why he's hanging out here. He'd be better off in a termite colony. They haven't changed in a million years. They haven't improved either.


he wants some kind of validation i guess, someone to pat him on the shoulder and tell him its ok he's full of shit...but it's not ok, and i'm tired of telling him it is. fuck him and his willful idiocy. he's been exposed to the truth and is resistant, i got no more time to waste on him.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Just look at his post. His argument is, because a lot of guns are on the streets, nothing can be done and 2A.
> 
> He's comfortable and is not going to change. I don't know why he's hanging out here. He'd be better off in a termite colony. They haven't changed in a million years. They haven't improved either.


Termites have the right to keep&bear. It’s gotten to their heads, so to speak.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he wants some kind of validation i guess, someone to pat him on the shoulder and tell him its ok he's full of shit...but it's not ok, and i'm tired of telling him it is. fuck him and his willful idiocy. he's been exposed to the truth and is resistant, i got no more time to waste on him.


Same


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Same


I’m gonna sporadically rebut. I’m thinking of the unregistered lurkers.

all four of’em.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m gonna sporadically rebut. I’m thinking of the unregistered lurkers.
> 
> all four of’em.


I keep hearing "don't feed the trolls" but if one person does, they stay. Expecting this forum to collectively ignore and stifle trolls is not realistic. I'm not sure it would be a good thing either. But I'm bored with doubleaholeclown, so he gone.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I keep hearing "don't feed the trolls" but if one person does, they stay. Expecting this forum to collectively ignore and stifle trolls is not realistic. I'm not sure it would be a good thing either. But I'm bored with doubleaholeclown, so he gone.


That is a consideration. Lotta trolls lately gave me the impulse to respond. More often than not


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 25, 2022)

SingleMtotheORON shoulda stayed in the plant problems section. At least he made a contribution there.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> SingleMtotheORON shoulda stayed in the plant problems section. At least he made a contribution there.


My former father-in-law could talk the ears off a sedated jackrabbit. One quote that stays with me to this day is a somewhat offended “I’m only giving them the benefit of my opinion!”


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the Fab Four did it first and better.
> 
> View attachment 5202734


Later & weirder…


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man... . . . . . . . . . Biden can't even put a complete sentence together. . . . . . . . .


So you are saying you have never heard him speak?


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I'll tell you exactly how I feel about that. We are a big Nation. We've had guns around longer than anyone else. We have more guns in private homes, private collections, enthusiasts, etc. I personally don't know how many guns I have, as I've lost count.. I'd have to do inventory. However. Canada, Japan, and Australia have always had a more strict gun law, so it was easier to control... we are, as the United States, well beyond the count of guns. I couldn't even take a guess at how many are in the US. So with that being said, you can't compare those other Counties to ours as far as control... it's already out of control as of the mid 1900's. So this is kinda like trying to put the toothpaste back in the tube (as someone on here already stated). I don't have the answer. We have a 2nd amendment right that's been in place for a looong time. Too long, too late.


Yes, it's been a long long time.

On *June 26, 2008*, the Supreme Court affirmed that the Second Amendment guarantees the individual right to keep and bear arms for lawful uses. 


Before that the words were taken at their face value, and a well regulated militia meant a well regulated militia.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573776520216072198


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573776520216072198


No need to expand the court if we oust the ones who lied to get in.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No need to expand the court if we oust the ones who lied to get in.


it would definitely be better to expel those who perjured themselves to obtain their positions, but whatever it takes to nullify them immediately, and then begin the process of fixing their foul fuckery asap...expand the court temporarily to do what needs to be done, then deflate it, after making sure that it will be enormously difficult for the republicans to ever return the favor, if that achieves the goal before they can cause more damage.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it would definitely be better to expel those who perjured themselves to obtain their positions, but whatever it takes to nullify them immediately, and then begin the process of fixing their foul fuckery asap...expand the court temporarily to do what needs to be done, then deflate it, after making sure that it will be enormously difficult for the republicans to ever return the favor, if that achieves the goal before they can cause more damage.


Expanding the court while making it enormously etc. sounds as hard to do as breathing while omitting the inhalation part of the procedure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Expanding the court while making it enormously etc. sounds as hard to do as breathing while omitting the inhalation part of the procedure.


so does getting rid of them through the existing process


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so does getting rid of them through the existing process


That does not constrain us to your proposal. False dichotomy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 25, 2022)

Maybe somebody should smash his face into said glass.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574199450553171973


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2022)

uh huh...my point is that there is no easy way to do it, so in my opinion the best way would be the quickest way.
with the speed that legal matters proceed within the federal government, i'm not sure which option would be faster, and it's all academic till after the elections. if we don't at least maintain our majority, we won't be passing fuck all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Maybe somebody should smash his face into said glass.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574199450553171973


he's trump's favorite author? he writes coloring books? did he write this? 
https://dianeravitch.net/2017/01/15/a-poem-for-trump-in-the-style-of-dr-seuss/


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 25, 2022)

Word has it Vlad is holed up in a palatial secret compound deepin the woods … Trump ran to a bunker.

Coinkydink ?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Word has it Vlad is holed up in a palatial secret compound deepin the woods … Trump ran to a bunker.
> 
> Coinkydink ?


That man has a thing for bunkers, and not just the ones on the links.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574158834385428482


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 26, 2022)

Trump delusions


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 26, 2022)

Busted 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574421624140443649


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 26, 2022)

Marco the Missing - Meidas Touch Torch Time 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574204019441999872


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2022)

Run you little bitch, run









Texas attorney general allegedly ran from person serving subpoena on abortion civil suit, according to affidavit | CNN Politics


Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton allegedly ran away twice from a person who was serving him a subpoena related to abortion access lawsuits, an affidavit filed Monday says.




www.cnn.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

ok let me get this straight: the choices are death by piranha or death by siafu (driver ants). 









Freedom Caucus poised to pull its hardest McCarthy punch


The pro-Trump group that derailed his speakership bid in 2015 has demands — but isn't embracing any single challenger to next year's frontrunner for speaker.




www.politico.com


----------



## printer (Sep 27, 2022)

*Judge asked to force Navarro to return emails from Trump White House *
The Department of Justice (DOJ) asked a federal judge on Monday to order Peter Navarro, former President Trump’s trade adviser, to hand over emails from an unofficial account that he used during his time in the White House.

“There is no genuine dispute of fact that Dr. Navarro used at least one unofficial email account to conduct official business, that those records are the property of the United States, and that Dr. Navarro has refused to return the records to the United States,” the Justice Department said in the recent filing that asked the judge for an immediate ruling in its favor. “Indeed, his counsel has expressly admitted as much.”

The DOJ filed a lawsuit against Navarro last month, after he refused to produce any of the emails from his unofficial account without a “grant of immunity.” 

Navarro was required under the Presidential Records Act to turn over any emails that related to his official work for the president. Any emails that were sent or received in an unofficial account had to be copied or forwarded to the official email account.

The National Archives and Records Administration became aware of Navarro’s unofficial ProtonMail account after messages were released by the House subcommittee investigating the government’s response to COVID-19.

The National Archives, and later the DOJ, requested that Navarro turn over the emails. After reviewing the emails, Navarro’s lawyers estimated that there were about 200 to 250 presidential records within the unofficial account. 

However, Navarro’s lawyers have refuted the DOJ’s claims that he refused to provide the records to the government, telling The Hill last month that Navarro “instructed his lawyers to preserve all such records” and “expects the government to follow standard processes in good faith to allow him to produce records.” 

The DOJ request comes amid the ongoing controversy over Trump’s own handling of his White House records, which has been in the headlines since the FBI raid this summer on Mar-a-Lago, the former president’s Florida property, to recover several boxes of White House documents.








Judge asked to force Navarro to return emails from Trump White House


The Department of Justice (DOJ) asked a federal judge on Monday to order Peter Navarro, former President Trump’s trade adviser, to hand over emails from an unofficial account that he used during hi…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2022)

GOP in training and why Social Media sucks.









Family Wants Answers After Maryland Student With Autism Is Recorded Using Bathroom


Parents in Prince George’s County, Maryland, say they’re heartbroken and looking for answers after their 14-year-old son, who has autism, was filmed at school while using the bathroom and then shamed on social media.




www.nbcwashington.com










I hate how he encouraged others to bully and be their worst possible selves; why RIU is the only SM I use.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2022)

Ut oh!
*How Kevin McCarthy’s political machine worked to sway the GOP field*
*Allies spent millions in a sometimes secretive effort to weed out candidates who could cause the House leader trouble or jeopardize GOP victories in November*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/09/27/mccarthy-midterms-gop/



Guess they're trying to get rid of old Madison now that he's no longer useful; rule of law stood..maybe a push off the cliff?

Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) made a name for himself as a firebrand social media phenomenon who delighted in trolling the left, famously boasting to colleagues that he had built his House office by focusing on communications not legislation.

But the strategy made him vulnerable to forces within his own party that helped end his time in office. Top allies of Kevin McCarthy, the House Republican leader, worked this spring to deny Cawthorn a second term in office, after the Donald Trump-endorsed lawmaker made controversial comments about cocaine use and sex parties in Washington that led McCarthy to announce he had “lost my trust,” according to multiple Republicans briefed on the effort, which has not been previously reported.

And to think that's all it took^^^.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2022)

*Mississippi governor, who opposed water system repairs, blames Jackson for crisis*
JACKSON, Miss. (AP) — Years before people in Jackson were recently left without running water for several days, Mississippi Gov. Tate Reeves claimed to have helped block money to fund water system repairs in the capital city.








Mississippi governor, who opposed water system repairs, blames Jackson for crisis


Reeves, a Republican, blames Jackson's water crisis on mismanagement at the city level.




www.pbs.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2022)

IIt's a racist genocide attack on African Americans and it's been going on for a long time it's time that it ended and it's time that those who were conducting it are prosecuted. These people have harmed America and Americans for far too long they are the root of most of the country's problems


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> IIt's a racist genocide attack on African Americans and it's been going on for a long time it's time that it ended and it's time that those who were conducting it are prosecuted. These people have harmed America and Americans for far too long they are the root of most of the country's problems


As an American, the Trump years were a shameful stain on our history who used the pandemic to *genocide* *anyone who wasn't MAGA*. He placed someone in the SSA to cheat citizens out of the premium money they paid in case they got sick before retirement. Citizens who were completely eligible, were denied until we got a new president.

If left to his own devices of a second term, he will grift the SSA Trust Fund.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ok let me get this straight: the choices are death by piranha or death by siafu (driver ants).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it only one piranha or a skool of them? Makes a difference in the calculation of pain:death ratio.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2022)

Halloween Hoebag speaks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574580415540916224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574573775416238080


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Judge asked to force Navarro to return emails from Trump White House *
> The Department of Justice (DOJ) asked a federal judge on Monday to order Peter Navarro, former President Trump’s trade adviser, to hand over emails from an unofficial account that he used during his time in the White House.
> 
> “There is no genuine dispute of fact that Dr. Navarro used at least one unofficial email account to conduct official business, that those records are the property of the United States, and that Dr. Navarro has refused to return the records to the United States,” the Justice Department said in the recent filing that asked the judge for an immediate ruling in its favor. “Indeed, his counsel has expressly admitted as much.”
> ...


his whole administration sure seems very secretive about all their communications...who else is secretive about all their communications?
https://allthatsinteresting.com/omerta


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Halloween Hoebag speaks.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574580415540916224
> ...


technically, twice zero …


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> As an American, the Trump years were a shameful stain on our history who used the pandemic to *genocide* *anyone who wasn't MAGA*. He placed someone in the SSA to cheat citizens out of the premium money they paid in case they got sick before retirement. Citizens who were completely eligible, were denied until we got a new president.
> 
> If left to his own devices of a second term, he will grift the SSA Trust Fund.


only problem is, this all happened during the Obama years, and the fuckers have been setting it all up since reagan...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5204107


----------



## printer (Sep 27, 2022)

*McConnell backs Senate’s Electoral Count Act bill*
Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) said on Tuesday that he supports the Electoral Count Reform Act, which aims to protect future elections by making changes to the 1887 Electoral Count Act.

McConnell’s support gives a big boost to the legislation led by Sens. Susan Collins (R-Maine) and Joe Manchin (D-W.Va.), in part a response to the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol that took place as Congress was trying to certify the results of the 2020 presidential election.

“I strongly support the Collins legislation as introduced, and assuming that we make no changes here today, or at the most technical changes, I’ll be proud to vote for it and to help advance it,” McConnell said in a floor speech prior to the Rules Committee markup of the bill.

McConnell is taking on former President Trump by backing the bill. Trump has pressed Republicans to oppose the legislation, and House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) voted against a House version of the bill approved last week.

The Electoral Count Reform Act would clarify some procedures described by the 1887 law, including the roles of the vice president as well as state lawmakers in verifying the election of a president.

A similar bill was introduced and passed by House lawmakers last week after it was forwarded by two members of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack, Reps. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) and Zoe Lofgren (D-Calif.).

The House’s Presidential Election Reform Act was approved in a 229-203 vote on Wednesday.

The nine Republicans who backed the bill included the two members of the party on the Jan. 6 committee, Cheney and Adam Kinzinger (Ill.), as well as others who have been critical of the 2021 insurrection.

The Senate and House proposals differ in a few ways, including a provision in the House bill that would require one-third of each chamber to back a vote to challenge a state’s electoral results.

McConnell referred to the House bill as a “non-starter” in his speech on Tuesday but did not explain why he took that view.








McConnell gives big boost to Senate’s Electoral Count Act bill


Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) said on Tuesday that he supports the Electoral Count Reform Act, which aims to protect future elections by making changes to the 1887 Electoral Count …




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *McConnell backs Senate’s Electoral Count Act bill*
> Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) said on Tuesday that he supports the Electoral Count Reform Act, which aims to protect future elections by making changes to the 1887 Electoral Count Act.
> 
> McConnell’s support gives a big boost to the legislation led by Sens. Susan Collins (R-Maine) and Joe Manchin (D-W.Va.), in part a response to the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol that took place as Congress was trying to certify the results of the 2020 presidential election.
> ...


inimicus meus, inimicus meus amicus? 
NO
cave a Turcia dona ferentes

any time my aims and mitch mcconnel's aims coincide, i feel that it is time to re-examine my aims...


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 27, 2022)

Tough-on-crime GOP candidate handcuffed for DUI and drug charges


In ads and political mailers, Republican congressional hopeful Mike Erickson boasts of his support for police and pledges to vote against any bills that are “soft on crime.” He claims that his Democratic opponent in Oregon’s new 6th Congressional District, state Rep. Andrea Salinas, wants to...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> inimicus meus, inimicus meus amicus?
> NO
> cave a Turcia dona ferentes
> 
> any time my aims and mitch mcconnel's aims coincide, i feel that it is time to re-examine my aims...


I otoh will accept a good deed from someone evil.

I still think la Cheney is a tax-cutting Republican red in tooth and claw, but her committee work is a good thing.


----------



## mooray (Sep 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I otoh will accept a good deed from someone evil.
> 
> I still think la Cheney is a tax-cutting Republican red in tooth and claw, but her committee work is a good thing.


She is the difference between a pre-trump republican and today's republican. At least when she says she supports whatever policy for whatever reason, that's what it actually is. The inconsistency found with today's republicans is because, when they say they support something for whatever reason, that isn't the real reason. The actual reason is because it's always about liberal tears.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

mooray said:


> She is the difference between a pre-trump republican and today's republican. At least when she says she supports whatever policy for whatever reason, that's what it actually is. The inconsistency found with today's republicans is because, when they say they support something for whatever reason, that isn't the real reason. The actual reason is because it's always about liberal tears.


And yet 









Who’s More Loyal?: Cheney Voted With Trump More Than Possible Replacement Stefanik


House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy said fellow members have been concerned about Cheney’s ability to “carry out the message.” Data shows Cheney voted more with Trump than Stefanik.




www.forbes.com


----------



## mooray (Sep 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> And yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that she's been absolutely destroyed in republican politics, with that record, is again how you know that it's never been about policy. The post-2016 republican party is about trolling democrats.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

mooray said:


> The fact that she's been absolutely destroyed in republican politics, with that record, is again how you know that it's never been about policy. The post-2016 republican party is about trolling democrats.


I think it was thus earlier, just not in day-glo.


----------



## mooray (Sep 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think it was thus earlier, just not in day-glo.


Spot on. That day-glo helped us transition from "I wonder if..." to "oh, I see".


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> inimicus meus, inimicus meus amicus?
> NO
> cave a Turcia dona ferentes
> 
> any time my aims and mitch mcconnel's aims coincide, i feel that it is time to re-examine my aims...


amicus meus, inimicus inimico meo


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5204223View attachment 5204224


Four Seasons Total Mailboxing wanted a deposit.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5204223View attachment 5204224


Their address is between an italian restaurant and a nail salon.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Their address is between an italian restaurant and a nail salon.


An actual step up from a crematorium and an adult bookstore.


----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ok let me get this straight: the choices are death by piranha or death by siafu (driver ants).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if team red hat gets the most seats, Nancy may win again. Now that would be a hoot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> amicus meus, inimicus inimico meo


did i get "beware of turkeys bearing gifts" right?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> An actual step up from a crematorium and an adult bookstore.


depends on what you're looking for...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> did i get "beware of turkeys bearing gifts" right?


I do not think there is a Latin word for the New World fowl. That is Asia Minor. 



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> depends on what you're looking for...


They could combine under one roof as Ash Play.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> An actual step up from a crematorium and an adult bookstore.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5204284


Two decades ago (still married) we relocated to Modesto. I cannot find the image on the web, but there was a billboard where the highway punched through downtown. It featured a confident-looking overweight woman in not enough black leather and an eye mask. The sight gave me a distinct sense of doom. 

Modesto’s superheroine is Bail Bond Girl.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2022)

Dearie the Destroyer - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574894142789890048


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2022)

Seen The Pink Lipstick ones in cali.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Two decades ago (still married) we relocated to Modesto. I cannot find the image on the web, but there was a billboard where the highway punched through downtown. It featured a confident-looking overweight woman in not enough black leather and an eye mask.
> 
> Modesto’s superheroine is Bail Bond Girl.


¿
https://www.yelp.com/biz/bail-bond-girl-modesto-2


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ¿
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/bail-bond-girl-modesto-2


Imagine this with less costume and a little bit more human.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Imagine this with less costume and a little bit more human.
> 
> View attachment 5204361


i could do that....


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> only problem is, this all happened during the Obama years, and the fuckers have been setting it all up since reagan...


Time to clean house.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2022)

Oh good … Orange Judas has a solution.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575104746687729664


----------



## printer (Sep 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Oh good … Orange Judas has a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575104746687729664


Not only would The Don lose Ukraine but Poland also.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2022)

printer said:


> Not only would The Don lose Ukraine but Poland also.


oh, don't sell him short, throw in estonia, latvia, lithuania, hungary...you know, to give vlad enough breathing room to not feel threatened by NATO...


----------



## printer (Sep 28, 2022)

*Judge tosses Sidney Powell’s countersuit against Dominion Voting Systems*
A federal judge in Washington, D.C., on Wednesday agreed to dismiss a lawsuit that pro-Trump lawyer Sidney Powell filed against Dominion Voting System as the voting machine company pursues a $1.3 billion defamation claim against her. 

In a three-page ruling, U.S. District Judge Carl Nichols granted Dominion’s request to toss the case after finding Powell failed to show that Dominion’s defamation suit against her constituted an abuse of justice.

“Powell’s complaint fails to link her abuse-of-process claim to any act that Dominion has taken other than filing and pursuing its lawsuit,” wrote Nichols, a Trump appointee to the federal district court in D.C. “She has thus failed to state a claim for abuse of process.”








Judge tosses Sidney Powell’s countersuit against Dominion Voting Systems


A federal judge in Washington, D.C., on Wednesday agreed to dismiss a lawsuit that pro-Trump lawyer Sidney Powell filed against Dominion Voting Systems as the voting machine company pursues a $1.3 …




thehill.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2022)

printer said:


> Not only would The Don lose Ukraine but Poland also.


and Alaska....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2022)

So did DeSantis fly out to Cancun yet ?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> So did DeSantis fly out to Cancun yet ?


he had to call Ted Cruz to make sure he found the right place to stay....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2022)

Looks like Rand Paul has been there or this is a movie poster for rom-com BROS.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

omg you made me spew ginger ale out my nose with that.....lol


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2022)

I was saving that … sometimes deep web throws out some keepers. 
Lol


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2022)

Cryptkeeper erotica


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Looks like Rand Paul has been there or this is a movie poster for rom-com BROS.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204668


Is that Ted Cruz on the left?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Cryptkeeper erotica
> 
> View attachment 5204672


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2022)

Here we go again …. Grifting the hurricane victims
Send your Red dollars to the Great Pumpkin- you saps.


In the email, Trump asked his supporters to take a poll, titled, "Official Trump Election Year Poll." They are taken through a number of questions, from "Do you think the FBI raiding Mar-a-Lago was unconstitutional?" to "Do you believe Joe Biden is fit to run this Country?" *until they are eventually asked to donate $25 or more to Trump.*

Trump sent the email during the 1 p.m. hour Eastern Time as Hurricane Ian neared landfall.

Money raised from the email will benefit Save America JFC, a federal joint fundraising committee composed of Save America and Make America Great Again PAC — two of Trump's post-presidential political action committees.

Trump has openly flirted with running for president again in 2024, but he has not yet formally declared his candidacy.

Maybe the fat fucker will toss paper towels at ya !


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


>


Petulant little shit…


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump delusions
> 
> View attachment 5203584


He’s gaslighting *HIMSELF* at this point


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 28, 2022)

mooray said:


> The fact that she's been absolutely destroyed in republican politics, with that record, is again how you know that it's never been about policy. The post-2016 republican party is about trolling democrats.


Respectfully, I disagree. That is the FUN of it for them, but the GOAL is quite literally to end the United States of America as it has been and replace it with a permanent ruling class that holds all decision-making power - including the vote - but otherwise *looks the same*: same symbols, same songs, same re/white/blue, retconned history, & commoditized / subject working (ie, *servant*) class.

It’s part of why they threw Chump at us: they’d been trying to do it the old-fashioned way with Reagan, Bush, Dole, Quayle, Shrub, etc - and kept failing, even as they continued to BEND things politically to favor the overthrow. “Fuck *that*, they finally said, “we’ll give ‘em a proper swindler…since everything else has basically failed”. And they got THIS close, too, didn’t they?


----------



## mooray (Sep 28, 2022)

I've definitely heard this before, that's there's a desire to break everything in order to rebuild in their fake christian imagining. Bannon has apparently said as much. Still, I think that's all way too complex of a subversive agenda when it comes to trump and his cult following. This current wave of republicans is just about hate for democrats, imo, but I don't doubt there are some other Bannon's and Stone's out there trying to make things happen.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I listen to Biden's speeches and don't hear what you seem to hear. He occasionally makes a mistakes, everyone occasionally makes a mistake. He has a fairly serious stutter, and has done a hell of a job controlling it, but it still causes him to pause now and then. Don't confuse that for senility...Everything he says is cogent, intelligent, and on point.


On point... Calling out a dead congresswoman. Jackie?? Jackie? Where are you?...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2022)

This was the republicans choice staring at an eclipse.....brilliant


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> This was the republicans choice staring at an eclipse.....brilliant
> View attachment 5204840


Yeah, that’s one of my comebacks if I’m gonna leave a tip…”Don’t look directly into the sun”


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Respectfully, I disagree. That is the FUN of it for them, but the GOAL is quite literally to end the United States of America as it has been and replace it with a permanent ruling class that holds all decision-making power - including the vote - but otherwise *looks the same*: same symbols, same songs, same re/white/blue, retconned history, & commoditized / subject working (ie, *servant*) class.
> 
> It’s part of why they threw Chump at us: they’d been trying to do it the old-fashioned way with Reagan, Bush, Dole, Quayle, Shrub, etc - and kept failing, even as they continued to BEND things politically to favor the overthrow. “Fuck *that*, they finally said, “we’ll give ‘em a proper swindler…since everything else has basically failed”. And they got THIS close, too, didn’t they?


They’ve been at it since that inconvenient war hero left office after two terms. The uncharismatic replacement fumbled the first pass and ran the second one into the wrong end zone.
It took them twenty duodenum-rotting years to regroup and put Bonzo behind the Resolute Desk — and then, game on.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2022)

I like that ol’ Joe is ghosting Desantis. Joe is contacting local officials but not mini trump. All that salty talk about joe just blew up in your face …..

*Desantis* : * calls white house - RING RING !
*Switchboard* : Can I help you ?
*Desantis* : I need HELP HHHEEEELLLPPP !

*Switchboard* : Please Hold ….
( * girl from ipanena plays ) 
*Joe : *Who Dis ? …. New phone … CLICK !


----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2022)

"Oh, _that_ presidential limo!"


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> On point... Calling out a dead congresswoman. Jackie?? Jackie? Where are you?...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2022)

Toilet Paper Trump


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5204850


Some of this material would make a great comedy. At least he made it up the stairs.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Some of this material would make a great comedy. At least he made it up the stairs.


Once he was out, the staff could retire this.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Respectfully, I disagree. That is the FUN of it for them, but the GOAL is quite literally to end the United States of America as it has been and replace it with a permanent ruling class that holds all decision-making power - including the vote - but otherwise *looks the same*: same symbols, same songs, same re/white/blue, retconned history, & commoditized / subject working (ie, *servant*) class.
> 
> It’s part of why they threw Chump at us: they’d been trying to do it the old-fashioned way with Reagan, Bush, Dole, Quayle, Shrub, etc - and kept failing, even as they continued to BEND things politically to favor the overthrow. “Fuck *that*, they finally said, “we’ll give ‘em a proper swindler…since everything else has basically failed”. And they got THIS close, too, didn’t they?


Are you talking about Republican leadership or the Republican base? I don't think their leaders have anything other than money and power in mind. Their base, on the other hand, they hate Democrats. First and foremost, they vote against Democrats. And maybe for Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> On point... Calling out a dead congresswoman. Jackie?? Jackie? Where are you?...


Don't confuse a simple fuck up with senility. I fuck up all the time and I hope to continue to, for to fuck up is to live, not to means yer dead and not admitting it means ya can't learn from it and yer either Trump or Putin!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't confuse a simple fuck up with senility. I fuck up all the time and I hope to continue to, for to fuck up is to live, not to means yer dead and not admitting it means ya can't learn from it and yer either Trump or Putin!


Oh, I’m not… hell, I thought today was Oct 4th. We all can’t be 100% all of the time. Just ribbin’ ol’ Roger a bit. All in a little fun to break up the seriousness…I’m retired and bored. I wished I had half the political knowledge some of you guys have. Thanks for putting up with my shenanigans.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't confuse a simple fuck up with senility. I fuck up all the time and I hope to continue to, for to fuck up is to live, not to means yer dead and not admitting it means ya can't learn from it and yer either Trump or Putin!


He said he thought long and hard about how to reduce gun violence and decided there was nothing anybody can do. Oh and 2A. It's not as if he put effort into the subject, like read books or studies. Just, navel gazing. Oh and 2A.

Yeah, he can't learn. Learning takes humility and an admission that others who study the subject have more knowledge on the subject than one can get from navel gazing.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> He said he thought long and hard about how to reduce gun violence and decided there was nothing anybody can do. Oh and 2A. It's not as if he put effort into the subject, like read books or studies. Just, navel gazing. Oh and 2A.
> 
> Yeah, he can't learn. Learning takes humility and an admission that others who study the subject have more knowledge on the subject than one can get from navel gazing.


Hey, I gave it some effort. I did ask for solutions/opinions, and got some good feedback.. so thanks for that. Put your guard down man. I’m def just your average Joe. (Not Biden)… but I do seek opinions on certain subjects.. is that ok?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 28, 2022)

And how many of you closet beard wearing schmucks realize that oral contraception means blowjobs will be outlawed. I get the female side. But you big viral men???????????????


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And how many of you closet beard wearing schmucks realize that oral contraception means blowjobs will be outlawed. I get the female side. But you big viral men???????????????


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5204878


And how current is your pro life child support fund for your and other unplanned children? Oh no support plan. I am mistaking. Millions of impoverished uneducated children to be exploited in the labor force. Wooo Hoo! Pro servitude Life!. Offen zee fuchen you shall be.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And how many of you closet beard wearing schmucks realize that oral contraception means blowjobs will be outlawed. I get the female side. But you big viral men???????????????


Are you offering? 

I'm not that way. Not that what you do is wrong but I'm not interested.


----------



## printer (Sep 29, 2022)

*Marjorie Taylor Greene’s husband files for divorce*
Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s (R-Ga.) husband filed for divorce Wednesday on the grounds that the marriage is “irretrievably broken,” according to court documents. 

Perry Greene is also asking the Floyd County Superior Court to seal the divorce proceedings, “because the parties’ significant privacy interest in sealing the records outweighs the public’s miniscule interest in access to said records.”

The filing contends that “sensitive personal and financial information” will likely be revealed throughout the case, “which would negatively impact the parties’ privacy interests.” 

Perry Greene’s divorce petition requests an equitable division of the pair’s assets and debt. The filing notes that he and his wife have already separated. 

“Marriage is a wonderful thing and I’m a firm believer in it. Our society is formed by a husband and wife creating a family to nurture and protect,” Marjorie Taylor Greene said in a statement shared with The Hill. 

“Together, Perry and I formed our family and raised three great kids. He gave me the best job title you can ever earn: Mom. I’ll always be grateful for how great of a dad he is to our children,” she said, adding that the matter is “private and personal.” 

The congresswoman didn’t directly mention the divorce filing in her statement, but signed a document included in the Floyd County court docket confirming receipt of her husband’s divorce filings. 

In a statement obtained by the Hill, Perry Greene called Marjorie Taylor Greene his “best friend” and said the pair are heading in different directions. 

“Our family is our most important thing we have done. As we go on different paths we will continue to focus on our 3 incredible kids and their future endeavors and our friendship,” Perry Greene said. 








Marjorie Taylor Greene’s husband files for divorce


Correction: Perry Greene filed for divorce in the Floyd County Superior Court. Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s (R-Ga.) husband filed for divorce Wednesday on the grounds that the marr…




thehill.com





I am familiar with white trash weddings, not so much on their divorces. Do they pin up their marriage certificate and shoot at it until the paper looks like Swiss cheese?


----------



## topcat (Sep 29, 2022)

Yose mite. Yose emite. Anomanus, anomalusss. Blesh the yoonited shatesh. Massive dumps. The likes of which no one's ever seen before.


----------



## topcat (Sep 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene’s husband files for divorce*
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s (R-Ga.) husband filed for divorce Wednesday on the grounds that the marriage is “irretrievably broken,” according to court documents.
> 
> Perry Greene is also asking the Floyd County Superior Court to seal the divorce proceedings, “because the parties’ significant privacy interest in sealing the records outweighs the public’s miniscule interest in access to said records.”
> ...


They shoot horses, don't they?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

topcat said:


> Yose mite. Yose emite. Anomanus, anomalusss. Blesh the yoonited shatesh. Massive dumps. The likes of which no one's ever seen before.


You been drinking out of the sQatch’s Mason jars? Don’t operate any heavy machinery today.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 29, 2022)

topcat said:


> "Oh, _that_ presidential limo!"


Yup - that’s him


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene’s husband files for divorce*
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s (R-Ga.) husband filed for divorce Wednesday on the grounds that the marriage is “irretrievably broken,” according to court documents.
> 
> Perry Greene is also asking the Floyd County Superior Court to seal the divorce proceedings, “because the parties’ significant privacy interest in sealing the records outweighs the public’s miniscule interest in access to said records.”
> ...


Funny…Floyd County is an hour+ drive from her district


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Are you talking about Republican leadership or the Republican base? I don't think their leaders have anything other than money and power in mind. Their base, on the other hand, they hate Democrats. First and foremost, they vote against Democrats. And maybe for Trump.


Excellent point: I was talking about those who steer the party; the ducks who follow them gobbling the breadcrumbs ARE motivated by hate and fear of ‘demon rats’, escaped slaves (black people), foreign invasion (brown citizens/immigrants), and of losing their mouth-lock on the collective asshole of their ‘leadership’


----------



## topcat (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You been drinking out of the sQatch’s Mason jars? Don’t operate any heavy machinery today.


Comedy relief.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene’s husband files for divorce*
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s (R-Ga.) husband filed for divorce Wednesday on the grounds that the marriage is “irretrievably broken,” according to court documents.
> 
> Perry Greene is also asking the Floyd County Superior Court to seal the divorce proceedings, “because the parties’ significant privacy interest in sealing the records outweighs the public’s miniscule interest in access to said records.”
> ...


They use specific weapons.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

topcat said:


> Comedy relief.


pretty much the only relief funds a maga governor will approve …


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 29, 2022)

Can you get hacked on this site?… I didn’t make that last post.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Can you get hacked on this site?… I didn’t make that last post.


Can you delete it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Can you delete it?


I was able to delete it... I wasn't even up at 1:37 am... weird.


----------



## topcat (Sep 29, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Yup - that’s him


"Well, I'm wasted, and I can't find my own car." (Apologies to Steve Winwood.)


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I was able to delete it... I wasn't even up at 1:37 am... weird.


what did it say?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> what did it say?


Something about Biden's gaffe's and then the whole article about him calling out that dead congresswoman. I did post the video of it yesterday, but not that post with the article.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Something about Biden's gaffe's and then the whole article about him calling out that dead congresswoman. I did post the video of it yesterday, but not that post with the article.


Oh I remember; thanks. I almost responded. Now I’m glad I didn’t.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Oh I remember; thanks. I almost responded. Now I’m glad I didn’t.


It's interesting how he likes being treated as a doormat. 

To a narcissist, any attention is better than none.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's interesting how he likes being treated as a doormat.
> 
> To a narcissist, any attention is better than none.


I thought the post was entirely in character. For someone who claims indifference, that would not have been his first really cheap shot at the President.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I was able to delete it... I wasn't even up at 1:37 am... weird.


Change your password, while you can!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I thought the post was entirely in character. For someone who claims indifference, that would not have been his first really cheap shot at the President.


I don't read his posts, just comments made to him. As you say, he doesn't post substance, he posts personal attacks or grandiose stories about himself or declarative statements of belief. 

There is universal disdain for him but he keeps posting anyway.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't read his posts, just comments made to him. As you say, he doesn't post substance, he posts personal attacks or grandiose stories about himself or declarative statements of belief.
> 
> There is universal disdain for him but he keeps posting anyway.


He has aligned with our anarcho-straitjacket contingent.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I thought the post was entirely in character. For someone who claims indifference, that would not have been his first really cheap shot at the President.


True... but I didn't post it.


----------



## printer (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 29, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Can you get hacked on this site?… I didn’t make that last post.


If true, the obvious answer to your question is yes. If not, I’d use the “getting hacked” excuse on all of the other posts you’ve made in the politics section.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If true, the obvious answer to your question is yes. If not, I’d use the “getting hacked” excuse on all of the other posts you’ve made in the politics section.


No. I lay claim to all of those... but, clever. I changed my password anyways.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> No. I lay claim to all of those... but, clever. I changed my password anyways.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2022)

*GOP states sue Biden administration over student loan plan*








GOP states sue Biden administration over student loan plan


WASHINGTON (AP) — Six Republican-led states are suing the Biden administration in an effort to halt its plan to forgive student loan debt for tens of millions of Americans, accusing it of overstepping its executive powers.




apnews.com


----------



## HGCC (Sep 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Are you talking about Republican leadership or the Republican base? I don't think their leaders have anything other than money and power in mind. Their base, on the other hand, they hate Democrats. First and foremost, they vote against Democrats. And maybe for Trump.


You use the base to get your money and power. You just say whatever to manipulate the base. 

It is more about a "fuck you" than voting for anything. I can really only reply with fuck you too nowadays. Don't even know what they are mad about anymore, quit caring. They should probably look inwards to figure out why their lives suck or whatever it is, but well, introspection isn't exactly celebrated within many large groups. I don't think drag queens are the cause of their problems.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

HGCC said:


> … I don't think drag queens are the cause of most of their problems.


Fify


----------



## HGCC (Sep 29, 2022)

Well, for a few, my guess is a lack of drag queens is a pretty big cause for their problems.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Well, for a few, my guess is a lack of drag queens is a pretty big cause for their problems.


Found under “high speed, low drag”


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 29, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *GOP states sue Biden administration over student loan plan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of 8th grade - a kid in my class got detention “for being born”….


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 29, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Well, for a few, my guess is a lack of drag queens is a pretty big cause for their problems.


They just don’t know where to shop


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 29, 2022)

HGCC said:


> They should probably look inwards to figure out why their lives suck or whatever it is, but well, introspection isn't exactly celebrated within many large groups. I don't think drag queens are the cause of their problems.


Yeah, rethinking one’s life choices never went viral (or even mobile)…and drag queens sound more like an effect than a cause


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 29, 2022)

You’re a brave man…I *never* ask strangers what the snakes in their heads are telling them….


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> They just don’t know where to shop


I’m guessing that somewhere in NorCal there is a shop called, uhm yeah.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> You’re a brave man…I *never* ask strangers what the snakes in their heads are telling them….


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m guessing that somewhere in NorCal there is a shop called, uhm yeah.
> 
> View attachment 5205329


not...but i do have some rubber underwear i'd let go cheap...


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 30, 2022)

Former Trump Official Pleads Guilty to Child Porn Charge, Is Sentenced to Prison


One-time Turning Point USA staffer belonged to secret group that shared graphic fantasies and child-molestation videos




tyt.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 30, 2022)

GOP Candidate’s Staffer Has a Murder-for-Hire Past


Kari Lake, the GOP nominee for Arizona governor, has hired a staffer who “attempted to kill” an FBI informant.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not...but i do have some rubber underwear i'd let go cheap...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5205502


.........


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m guessing that somewhere in NorCal there is a shop called, uhm yeah.
> 
> View attachment 5205329


Yah - *not* so secret…shoulda put an undershirt over that (or something)


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5205502


“Don’t ask questions you *don’t* want answered!”


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ...View attachment 5205568...View attachment 5205569...


SEE?? SHE can see the bra, brah….


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 30, 2022)

(What the hell is *wrong* with us?)


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2022)

and your answer is


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> (What the hell is *wrong* with us?)


Large efficiency improvements from ambiguity removal in a new, integrated ethical management paradigm …


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Large efficiency improvements from ambiguity removal in a new, integrated ethical management paradigm …
> 
> View attachment 5205666


i wonder if it's coincidence that he looks like Dick Cheney?...Or maybe it's just that all evil old bastards look like Cheney?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder if it's coincidence that he looks like Dick Cheney?...Or maybe it's just that all evil old bastards look like Cheney?


Convergent evolution perhaps.

Similar functional requirements have similar structural solutions.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not...but i do have some rubber underwear i'd let go cheap...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


there’s a reason they call’em wetsuits.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

Matt Gaetz votes AGAINST increasing disaster relief funding AFTER Ian cuts a swath across Florida


Many Residents of Florida are in a state of shock after Hurricane Ian cut a swath of destruction hundreds of miles wide across the Florida peninsula. But Mat Gaetz is so determined to slash government services (to please his big donors). Apparently Mat...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Matt Gaetz votes AGAINST increasing disaster relief funding AFTER Ian cuts a swath across Florida
> 
> 
> Many Residents of Florida are in a state of shock after Hurricane Ian cut a swath of destruction hundreds of miles wide across the Florida peninsula. But Mat Gaetz is so determined to slash government services (to please his big donors). Apparently Mat...
> ...


the GOP has largely abandoned public service as a basic duty.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


i never said they were mine...i didn't even say they were used...you all make a lot of assumptions...for a bunch of liberals


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you all make a lot of assumptions...for a bunch of liberals


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i never said they were mine...i didn't even say they were used...you all make a lot of assumptions...for a bunch of liberals


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


It was well played … I was hoist by my



(something tells me he waited patiently for that one to round the bases)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 30, 2022)

Drunk Barhag Pirro - Trash bitch gonna be broke , no more wine boxes. 




Jeanine Pirro is named within Dominion Voting System $1.6 billion defamation lawsuit against Fox News for the network’s baseless claims of fraud in the 2020 presidential election, according to documents obtained by NPR.

The voting tech company argues that by questioning Pirro, it reaches the legal requirement in proving that Fox showed “actual malice” when it repeatedly broadcast and amplified rumors and lies made by Donald Trump, other right-wing personalities and far-right QAnon conspiracy theorists that Dominion tried to throw the presidential race to Joe Biden.

“Discovery has revealed that…Fox News host Jeanine Pirro help[ed] spread the verifiably false yet devastating lies against Dominion,” according to documents filed Thursday in a Delaware court by Dominion lawyers. Pirro, however, is not being named as a defendant in the suit against Fox Corp.

According to an Aug. 25 New York Times report, Pirro, Steve Doocy and producers of Fox News shows have already given their testimony, followed by Sean Hannity, Lou Dobbs and Tucker Carlson.


In March, Dominion Voting Systems filed its defamation case against Fox News over on-air claims that the 2020 presidential election was rigged, including allusions to “hacked” or compromised voting machines and other claims that were never substantiated.

Dominion charges that Fox made the tampering claims to capture viewers away from other right-wing news outlets. “The truth matters. Lies have consequences,” Dominion’s attorneys wrote in their legal filing.

First Amendment scholars say the case could set a pivotal legal precedent for defamation cases.

NPR reported earlier this month that a Fox producer expressed concern to colleagues via email about putting Pirro on the air after the November 2020 election, saying she was pulling conspiracy theories from extremist websites to justify whatever Trump was saying at the time.

*Dominion has also pointed to a Nov. 14, 2020 segment of Pirro interviewing Trump’s campaign attorney, Sidney Powell, who made unsubstantiated claims. “She not only allowed Ms. Powell to air such nonsense, not only amplified it on her ‘Justice With Judge Jeanine’ program, [but] Ms. Pirro’s conduct and role in the spread of this disinformation lies at the heart of Dominion’s claims,” Dominion’s attorneys wrote.*


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2022)

On his second day in Congress, Ron DeSantis voted against a federal relief package for New York and New Jersey in the aftermath of Hurricane Sandy, but almost a decade later, the Florida governor's response to Hurricane Ian hitting his home state is much different. 








DeSantis, who opposed Sandy relief, pleads for Biden hurricane aid


Ron DeSantis is seeking relief from the Biden administration as a category 4 hurricane ravages his home state.




www.salon.com


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> On his second day in Congress, Ron DeSantis voted against a federal relief package for New York and New Jersey in the aftermath of Hurricane Sandy, but almost a decade later, the Florida governor's response to Hurricane Ian hitting his home state is much different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gambling during your term has risk. "what are the odds?"..... "The Dealer has a 21, pay up."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> On his second day in Congress, Ron DeSantis voted against a federal relief package for New York and New Jersey in the aftermath of Hurricane Sandy, but almost a decade later, the Florida governor's response to Hurricane Ian hitting his home state is much different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd give him his aid, after he admitted that he's a fucking douche bag...live on every channel.
and i better believe him...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Convergent evolution perhaps.
> 
> Similar functional requirements have similar structural solutions.


so explain to me what functional requirements these similar structural solutions share?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so explain to me what functional requirements these similar structural solutions share?
> View attachment 5205824


Eating McDonals's 3 times a day.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so explain to me what functional requirements these similar structural solutions share?
> View attachment 5205824


?tornado survival


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ?tornado survival


Because they're too fat to be sucked up into a tornado?.... bring them to Oklahoma. We have plenty of F5's that suck a brick house down to the foundation slab. However we love to get a lawn chair and a beer and watch it come it till it's time to hit the cellar.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so explain to me what functional requirements these similar structural solutions share?
> View attachment 5205824


A diet?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Because they're to fat to be sucked up into a tornado?.... bring them to Oklahoma. We have plenty of F5's that suck a brick house down to the foundation slab. However we love to get a lawn chair and a beer and watch it come it till it's time to hit the cellar.


These guys are on of the Oklahoma State gymnastics team.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Because they're to fat to be sucked up into a tornado?.... bring them to Oklahoma. We have plenty of F5's that suck a brick house down to the foundation slab. However we love to get a lawn chair and a beer and watch it come it till it's time to hit the cellar.


Seems to me this is typical for Oklahoma


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Because they're to fat to be sucked up into a tornado?.... bring them to Oklahoma. We have plenty of F5's that suck a brick house down to the foundation slab. However we love to get a lawn chair and a beer and watch it come it till it's time to hit the cellar.


I thought that’s where they were.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> These guys are on of the Oklahoma State gymnastics team.


no, they weren't competeing, they just accidentally sat on the entire team...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, they weren't competeing, they just accidentally sat on the entire team...


They’re pummel houses.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, they weren't competeing, they just accidentally sat on the entire team...


“dude I ate a cheerleader last night”


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> These guys are on of the Oklahoma State gymnastics team.


Trebuchet team (projectile squad, Unlimited class)


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Seems to me this is typical for Oklahoma


I think I know those people.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 2, 2022)

Ginni the Potato


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576355770291175424


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ginni the Potato
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576355770291175424


that man’s glowing endorsements are a sure guide to corruption.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576567857408012288


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 3, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576567857408012288


----------



## printer (Oct 3, 2022)

*Supreme Court declines to hear MyPillow CEO appeal in defamation case*
The Supreme Court on Monday declined to hear an appeal from MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell as he fights a defamation suit from a voting machine company he said rigged the 2020 presidential election against former President Trump. 

Dominion Voting Systems, which manufactures machines used to administer elections in several states, sued the Trump supporter over his claims, and the Supreme Court’s decision not to hear the case means the defamation lawsuit can move forward. 

The $1.3 billion lawsuit alleges Lindell harmed the manufacturer’s brand by promoting claims it skewed the election toward now-President Biden. 

Lindell is a prominent Trump ally and has been steadfast in his unsubstantiated assertions that the 2020 election was stolen from the former president.
Dominion is also pursuing legal action against former Trump lawyers Sidney Powell and Rudy Giuliani for their false claims that the 2020 election was stolen, but the pair were not involved in Lindell’s appeal to the Supreme Court. 

Lindell’s request to dismiss the case was dismissed by a lower court in August, and the Supreme Court’s decision not to hear his appeal means the lawsuit can proceed. 








Supreme Court declines to hear MyPillow CEO appeal in defamation case


The Supreme Court on Monday declined to hear an appeal from MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell as he fights a defamation suit from a voting machine company he said rigged the 2020 presidential election…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2022)

printer said:


> *Supreme Court declines to hear MyPillow CEO appeal in defamation case*
> The Supreme Court on Monday declined to hear an appeal from MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell as he fights a defamation suit from a voting machine company he said rigged the 2020 presidential election against former President Trump.
> 
> Dominion Voting Systems, which manufactures machines used to administer elections in several states, sued the Trump supporter over his claims, and the Supreme Court’s decision not to hear the case means the defamation lawsuit can move forward.
> ...


this means only one thing...trump is finished with lindell and is letting him slip under the bus. i'm surprised, it's the smart thing to do.
someone else must have counseled trump to do it. now we'll see trump trying to shift as much blame as possible to lindell, and denying any involvement in his activities, in an attempt to avoid his legal fate.


----------



## printer (Oct 3, 2022)

Another attempt at flying out a window?

*Commander changed in Western Military District*
Major General Roman Berdnikov headed the command of the Western Military District (ZVO) of the RF Armed Forces instead of Colonel General Alexander Zhuravlev. This was reported by a media source familiar with personnel changes.

“Instead of Colonel General Alexander Zhuravlev, Major General Roman Berdnikov has been appointed,” writes RBC. The agency referred to the information of its source and the data of the Unified State Register of Legal Entities as of October 2.








В Западном военном округе сменили командующего


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Every Nato country has to approve of new members. I see a problem.

*Gazprom approves deferred payment for Hungary*
Gazprom has granted the Hungarian company MVM a deferral of gas payments for the upcoming winter period. This was reported by the Hungarian news portal Index.

"Due to extreme price fluctuations, MVM has entered into an agreement with Gazprom to defer payment for gas in order to optimize financing for the coming winter period," the media quoted the company as saying. The authors noted that "inclusion in the contract of the possibility of deferred payment increases the financial flexibility of the MVM group and the reliability of liquidity."

Earlier, Hungarian Foreign Minister Peter Szijjarto announced the signing of an agreement with Gazprom on the supply of an additional 5.8 million cubic meters to the country from September 1. m of gas daily through the Turkish Stream and Serbia, RT reports . The minister also noted that Hungary does not see the point in new sanctions against Russia, since the Hungarian people should not pay for something they have nothing to do with.








«Газпром» одобрил Венгрии отсрочку платежа


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*General Lapin during the surrender of Liman, stood up for him*
The head of the Central Military District (TsVO), Colonel General Alexander Lapin, was always close to his fighters. This was stated by a serviceman of the Brave group under the command of Lapin. In his opinion, it is unfair to accuse the general of withdrawing troops from Krasny Liman.

“Our commander is always with us, does not climb out from the front line, personally directs all actions. He was sent to the Limansky direction to correct the critical situation. Lapin had to save the situation without our native formations, only 10% of the Brave group arrived with him, I am among them, ”admitted the fighter of the Brave group. A quote from his message was published by the telegram channel “Turned on the Z war”.

According to a military man who contacted the media, the defense on Krasny Liman had to be built literally from wheels. “The enemy threw at what was left of the Western Military District [Western Military District] and us, the main forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, they had a 15-20 times advantage. And with this ratio, in a clear minority, we fought for three weeks!” added the fighter.

The allied forces of Russia, during a special operation, withdrew their troops from Krasny Liman on October 1 due to the threat of encirclement by the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Later, the head of Chechnya, Ramzan Kadyrov, criticized General Lapin , who led the defense in the city. However, war correspondents did not agree with Kadyrov's position , explaining that the troops of the Western Military District were not ready for combat. According to the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation, on September 3, the Armed Forces of Ukraine lost more than 900 people in the Krasnolimansky direction in three days, the National News Service reports .








Бойцы группировки, которой командовал генерал Лапин при сдаче Лимана, вступились за него


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Only 10% of the reinforcements showed up? "...troops of the Western Military District were not ready for combat." ? So they were sent to the front green? What is happening to the Russian army?


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Another attempt at flying out a window?
> 
> *Commander changed in Western Military District*
> Major General Roman Berdnikov headed the command of the Western Military District (ZVO) of the RF Armed Forces instead of Colonel General Alexander Zhuravlev. This was reported by a media source familiar with personnel changes.
> ...


its obvious the higher up of their military (Russia) don’t argue along with the main military . i agree with them why kill their neighbors and do this reckless for power of a person who harms them too. Fuck Putin and anyone who supports this bs

i can see why if u have no choice to pretend u support Putin cause otherwise u get punished, but I think under the time like so many leaders, everyone around them in Majority want him gone they just don’t have a way of say to do it.

Putin thought he didn’t have to do a real war or have a real enemy to fight and they could take over Ukraine wihin days. Look at start of this they def didn’t have enough fuel or resources for anything otherwise. not only is their stuff so out dated and they have a force who doesn’t want to do this war vs a country that has the passion and tons of modern weapons and resources backing them as long as they are willing to fight. ukraines kicik(ng their ass and than some!

i really hope this makes Putin fail and it is His falling point , he did nothing for his already poor and damaged country since he became a leader , fuck him

( sorry if off topic)

—-

‘’back to gop discussion


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 3, 2022)

So Donald the Dumptruck files a $475 million lawsuit against CNN …. Because why not - try to deflect on his own miserable liabilities.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577040349725216768


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 3, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> So Donald the Dumptruck files a $475 million lawsuit against CNN …. Because why not - try to deflect on his own miserable liabilities.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577040349725216768


I guess that video would hold some merit in the case , ironically for the Orange Oompa Loompa.
Pretty hard to ignore decades of “ quotes / written attacks / video “ that are blaring his typical mindset and those he keeps close ( other fucking racists ).

Has the fucker ever *actually won *a monetary case ? Asking for my sicario friend - err I mean uncle.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> So Donald the Dumptruck files a $475 million lawsuit against CNN …. Because why not - try to deflect on his own miserable liabilities.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577040349725216768


#DumpsterFireOn10Tires


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 3, 2022)

*Same Rats - New Cheese 

*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 3, 2022)

Wooooo boy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577105373344849920


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2022)

So "no exceptions" pro-life Senate candidate Hershel Walker categorically denied charges that he paid for a former girlfriend's abortion of his child.

All she had to offer as evidence was a $575 receipt for an abortion, a cancelled check for an abortion and a signed get well soon from your abortion card from Walker.

His campaign staff sighed with relief that Walker had not been caught with a fourth fatherless Walker child.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 4, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So "no exceptions" pro-life Senate candidate Hershel Walker categorically denied charges that he paid for a former girlfriend's abortion of his child.
> 
> All she had to offer as evidence was a $575 receipt for an abortion, a cancelled check for an abortion and a signed get well soon from your abortion card from Walker.
> 
> His campaign staff sighed with relief that Walker had not been caught with a fourth fatherless Walker child.


He says it’s all a big lie and that he regularly sends people money because he likes to help people.

Who you gonna believe, the whore who got an abortion or the hall of fame RB with a kind heart?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 4, 2022)

Normally i don’t make fun of imbeciles - Fuck it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576996782164176896


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577263297983696896


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Normally i don’t make fun of imbeciles - Fuck it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576996782164176896


if Georgia elects walker, think of the hours of entertainment he could provide...as long as you don't live in Georgia, they'll be totally fucked.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if Georgia elects walker, think of the hours of entertainment he could provide...as long as you don't live in Georgia, they'll be totally fucked.


Since he is running for national office, there is a whole lotta fucked to go around.

I keep hoping Georgia’s voters will come

running back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

*It looks like Herschel Walker paid for girlfriend's abortion before he decided to become 'pro-life'*


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 4, 2022)

Florida female students are being asked to share the details of their menstrual history to play sports. This information is kept by a software company that is not protected by HIPPA laws and it could be forced to turn the data over to the state if subpoenaed.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Florida female students are being asked to share the details of their menstrual history to play sports. This information is kept by a software company that is not protected by HIPPA laws and it could be forced to turn the data over to the state if subpoenaed.


Athletic amenorrhea


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 4, 2022)

Former Illinois GOP county chairman arrested for felony assault


A former Illinois county GOP chairman has been arrested on felony charges after he allegedly attacked a man this Sunday, WIFR reports. Former Winnebago County Republican Central Committee Chairperson Eli Nicolosi's wife called 911 saying that her husband beat up her boyfriend at the family’s...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 4, 2022)

*THIS IS NOT A PARODY - seriously. 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576940082090897408*


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> So did DeSantis fly out to Cancun yet ?


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *GOP states sue Biden administration over student loan plan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that is going to go over big with the folks.


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m guessing that somewhere in NorCal there is a shop called, uhm yeah.
> 
> View attachment 5205329


There is less Larry now than there used to be. But anything over 220 I can tell how fast I'm walking by how much bounce there is to my boobs.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

injinji said:


> There is less Larry now than there used to be. But anything over 220 I can tell how fast I'm walking by how much bounce there is to my boobs.


Piqué-knit polo shirts were the worst. They’re nipple abusers.


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Piqué-knit polo shirts were the worst. They’re nipple abusers.


I only buy used clothes. (from a mix of economic, ecological and environmental reasons) I do have an impressive collection of Dickie (and similar) work shirts. One of the off brands always rubs my nipple raw. Needless to say it goes in the bottom of pile.

I try to wear only silk for going to town clothes. And of course no cotton in my walking clothes. Speaking of which, I got to go. My three to five miles don't get done unless I get started.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *THIS IS NOT A PARODY - seriously.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576940082090897408*


paid for by gratiot county republicans....i hope they didn't pay a lot 
that must be one motherfucking dumb ass county if those are typical residents...


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *THIS IS NOT A PARODY - seriously.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576940082090897408*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577691656010272769


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577691656010272769


i think someone already mentioned it, but what the fuck is up with desantis's bodyguard's legs?...i expect to hear clicking and whirring as he turns 180 on one leg...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think someone already mentioned it, but what the fuck is up with desantis's bodyguard's legs?...i expect to hear clicking and whirring as he turns 180 on one leg...
> View attachment 5208222


Holy shit didn’t notice that freaky twisted leg - Igor leg dragging


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2022)

Trump has thoughts ……


Former President Donald Trump claimed that if George Washington and Abraham Lincoln *came back from the dead* he would beat them in an election by 40 percent. Former President Trump claimed this while speaking at the Hispanic Leadership Conference in Miami. Trump has recently signaled that he plans to run for election in the 2024 Presidential Election. Currently, he is under investigation by the Department of Justice for his mishandling of top secret government documents that were found at his Florida residence. Also, The New York Attorney General, Letitia James, recently announced that her office would be suing Trump, some of his children, and his corporation for fraud.

*TRUMP*: “I remember a very famous pollster, very well known, John McLaughlin, came to my office just prior to the plague coming and he said, “Sir, if George Washington and Abraham Lincoln came alive from the dead and they formed a President-Vice President team, you would beat them by 40 percent.” That's how good our numbers were.”

Side note : Delusional voices do not count as *real *


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2022)

Who’s gonna tell him ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577470749052477445


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump has thoughts ……


fucking liar


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Who’s gonna tell him ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577470749052477445


i'll see your republican hypocrisy with blatant, open republican disdain for any morals or ethics what so ever

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577442950044426240


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2022)

* More Male Tears 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577802531555647488


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577451606203076608


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> * More Male Tears
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577802531555647488


Like a frumpy robot.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll see your republican hypocrisy with blatant, open republican disdain for any morals or ethics what so ever
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577442950044426240


I think Walker is more a diabolical pick than that for the MAGA Republicans.

After this last week when they started up with their snow flaking in November being set up now that Trump and the MAGA Republicans are trolling Georgia with a racist parody of Raphael Warnock. This election will throw so much smoke that Kemp (who is currently obstructing from a election interference investigation) gets to sly under the radar as the only white man running for state wide office (that I know of, maybe a judge or something).


----------



## topcat (Oct 5, 2022)

Mega MAGA Kelli Ward. Just the first 3 1/2 min. Sheesh.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 6, 2022)

*Blunts out for JOE ….. *



*Biden announces pardons for everyone convicted on federal marijuana possession charges, plans broader reform*

“No one should be in jail just for using or possessing marijuana,” Biden said.

WASHINGTON — President Biden announced Thursday that he will pardon all individuals convicted on federal marijuana possession charges, a move that the White House estimated would affect more than 6,500 people.

The move, which many Democratic activists have been calling for, comes roughly a month before the midterm election that will decide whether the president's party can hold onto control of Congress.


As I said when I ran for President, no one should be in jail just for using or possessing marijuana," Biden said. 

"It’s legal in many states, and criminal records for marijuana possession have led to needless barriers to employment, housing, and educational opportunities," he continued. "And that’s before you address the racial disparities around who suffers the consequences. While white and Black and brown people use marijuana at similar rates, Black and brown people are arrested, prosecuted, and convicted at disproportionate rates."

Biden called on all governors to follow his example and said that he would ask the attorney general and Dept. of Health and Human Services to review marijuana's classification in federal law as a schedule one drug, the same classification as heroin and LSD.

The White House released the news while Biden was in upstate New York touting IBM's investment in a plant that will make semiconductors.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 6, 2022)

Blunts equal votes !!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Blunts out for JOE ….. *
> 
> View attachment 5208617
> 
> ...


Nobody should be at legal risk for possessing or using a drug, period.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 6, 2022)

Arizona GOP nominee caught red-handed using footage of Russian troops marching in a victory parade in her campaign ad


Arizona Republican gubernatorial nominee Kari Lake used footage of Russian troops marching in a “victory parade” in her latest political ad, according to Heartland Signal/WCPT 820AM in Chicago.The ad opens showing Lake and says she will “stand with Arizona’s border sheriffs,” a plea to...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 6, 2022)

A warning from a former FBI agent

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578127742670962698


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2022)

LOL

A New York judge has told Rudy Giuliani that if he doesn't come up with $225K for his ex-wife by today, he'd be 'remanded into custody.' There could be an arrest warrant out for him by end of day.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2022)

Matt Gaetz' in-laws hosted a high-dollar fundraiser for Dr. Oz at a museum last night in which Oz stood in front of one of Hitler's cars, which showed up in the social media photos. Also, incel king Jordan Peterson joined by Zoom.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Matt Gaetz' in-laws hosted a high-dollar fundraiser for Dr. Oz at a museum last night in which Oz stood in front of one of Hitler's cars, which showed up in the social media photos. Also, incel king Jordan Peterson joined by Zoom.


lol what an idiot.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol what an idiot.
> View attachment 5209226


It’s so bad it’s almost like some kind of troll.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2022)

*yikes OMG! cringeworthy new details*!









Lindsey Graham and Kevin McCarthy busted by Michael Fanone in tell-all book


In a memoir to be published next week, former Metropolitan Police Department officer Michael Fanone provided details about how he and other DC cops were treated by the powers that be after the Jan. 6 insurrection -- with the ex-cop particularly singling out Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-SC), House...




www.rawstory.com





"Thus we see McCarthy, finally taking a meeting with Fanone, fellow Jan, 6 hero Harry Dunn, and the mother of late Capitol Police officer Brian Sicknick, lamely try to run out the clock on their conversation. We see Graham snap at Gladys Sicknick that 'we’re going to end the meeting right now' if she keeps speaking ill of Trump," the report continues before adding, "And we see Yoes telling Fanone that he’s waiting for direction from the local lodge about Jan. 6 advocacy — and the leader of that lodge telling Fanone that 'I’m hesitant to start putting out information one way or the other about January 6' because of political divisions among membership."

Fanone also recounts how poorly he has been treated by his some of his fellow officers, with Schaffer writing, "In a meeting he chronicles at the union’s D.C. hall, Dunn is scolded after asking why the leadership hadn’t defended officers against the claim that the shooting of Ashli Babbitt was murder. A local honcho, meanwhile, gives Fanone grief for appearing on CNN 'when they talk bad about law enforcement.' And Yoes, to Fanone’s amazement, tells the room that Trump, at FOP insistence, had in fact told the crowd to stand down that day."

In an interview with Schaffer, Fanone explained, "In reality, what it is is Trumpism,” before adding, "And it’s a loyalty to Donald Trump because he says things like, ‘We love our law enforcement officers.’ And, you know, there’s a lot of police officers at the Metropolitan Police Department and other law enforcement agencies that participated in the defense of the U.S. Capitol on January 6, that still do not accept the reality of what January 6th was.”









The Secret Tapes of Michael Fanone


In a new memoir, the hero cop is naming names like Kevin McCarthy, Lindsey Graham and his own union bosses.




www.politico.com





*FOOLS! Fanone taped it all!*


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol what an idiot.
> View attachment 5209226


Dr. No


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Matt Gaetz' in-laws hosted a high-dollar fundraiser for Dr. Oz at a museum last night in which Oz stood in front of one of Hitler's cars, which showed up in the social media photos. Also, incel king Jordan Peterson joined by Zoom.


all that was missing.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578509830620225537


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578509830620225537


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5209359


Ride the Bomb ….


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578439378015293440


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ride the Bomb ….
> 
> View attachment 5209361


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5209393


Simpsons pretty much are mystics ( seers ).


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Simpsons pretty much are mystics ( seers ).


The insanity pepper episode was a high-water mark.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578509830620225537


"like' meter is interactive rolling..I'm going to say more than a few are happy..now just understand what we know up to this day about Trump will be 100x worse when all is said and done about 5-10 years from now.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Simpsons pretty much are mystics ( seers ).


They write about Society and the worst possible events that could/do happen; our new Social Media Society does the rest. I imagine them sitting around writers table throwing out ideas doing just that.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 8, 2022)

Speak …. Jedi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578834727749853184


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> there’s a reason they call’em wetsuits.
> 
> View attachment 5205725


I remember that preacher…


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I remember that preacher…


?


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd give him his aid, after he admitted that he's a fucking douche bag...live on every channel.
> and i better believe him...


Written, signed, notarized, and witnessed admission of all particulars & pledge to leave politics entirely - no office, job, or appointment in ANY branch at ANY level; no talking-head gig, no media consultations or on-air time, no websites, no articles, no letters to editors, no fundraising, no contributions, no appearances…or will surrender to authorities to serve out his life in prison.

Clear, unmistakeable, portable video of the event - or it might as well not happen


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 9, 2022)

printer said:


> *Supreme Court declines to hear MyPillow CEO appeal in defamation case*
> The Supreme Court on Monday declined to hear an appeal from MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell as he fights a defamation suit from a voting machine company he said rigged the 2020 presidential election against former President Trump.
> 
> Dominion Voting Systems, which manufactures machines used to administer elections in several states, sued the Trump supporter over his claims, and the Supreme Court’s decision not to hear the case means the defamation lawsuit can move forward.
> ...


…well, if I can approve of ANYTHING David Frum ever wrote, I can approve SCOTUS stepping aside on this.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 9, 2022)

More Nazism 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579129104892563456


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579178536031555586


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ?


There was a fund/evan-adjacent preacher who was found dead some years back. Not ‘round here, surprisingly - I think it was out Mike Pence’s way

By the time they got him unwrapped, he was fully dressed…underneath which were TWO wetsuits (yes, actually…?) one inside the other & he had a (discharged) vibrator up his ass. It didn’t catch with the 24/7 attention cycle so it sank pretty quick, but I was never interested in the salacious details to begin with.

I think about what it says about humans, and Christianity, emotional distress & mental illness, and accumulated shame and trauma…that a professional salesman of Christianity could be SO out of synch with his or her own body, own life, own POV, own *product* that *this* guy ended up feeling like THAT was all he had left.

I was lucky: I learned in my teens that I can’t “pray away” the way I’m made (skipping over the decades spent trying to prove I wasn’t made this way). Most of the grief in my life is the result of how I fought against it - and virtually every good thing I’ve ever had has come from severing my relationship with ‘things biblical’ & those who depend on them & digging out all the hooks and tape-loops it left behind. Never at my very worst have I ever lost it to the point of needing to be pulled out of something like that, but I can have some sense of how bad that might be.

I see the point in the failure of his product to provide *HIM* the relief, the release, the catharsis of forgiveness & acceptance that HE NEEDED and couldn’t have…and there was nothing in the Bible, or in any of a millennium’s worth of sophisms, arcane church law, or series of popular books by noted authors - or in his own sales pitch - that would let that happen for him. It wouldn’t work for him, and he couldn’t make it work. He just couldn’t ever feel okay.

I’m not really depressed about things like this anymore…I just wonder about the protective cultural armor Christians are accustomed to wearing - how long the automatic equation of “Christian = good” can hold out if that’s the level of service customers can expect from the product.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> There was a fund/evan-adjacent preacher who was found dead some years back. Not ‘round here, surprisingly - I think it was out Mike Pence’s way
> 
> By the time they got him unwrapped, he was fully dressed…underneath which were TWO wetsuits (yes, actually…?) one inside the other & he had a (discharged) vibrator up his ass. It didn’t catch with the 24/7 attention cycle so it sank pretty quick, but I was never interested in the salacious details to begin with.
> 
> ...


I am very fortunate in that I’d already detached by the time I found out I was made “wrong”. 
It’s a skill that overlaps with that needed to break, say, an opioid habit. 

Which is profoundly ironic to me when I look at how the “anonymous” addiction-recovery communities equip their members to stay clean.

Paradox perhaps. There is a strong element here of what I have learned as the necessity of grace. I believe otherwise, but I never let on it I’m around an anonymouser. It would be unnecessarily cruel when that is what works. 

As you know, I especially lament the almost-universal exploitation of unnatural chastity as a way to invoke a a Stockholm-syndrome sort of doctrinal loyalty. It’s how we end up with the literally perverted concept that states “since all sex is sin — rape, incest, pedophilia etc. are no worse than masturbation.”

The sad conclusion is that since religion is at its root totalitarian, any attempt to come to a humanized piety is either subverted by cultists, or a polite shadow like what I’ve seen in my few and light contacts with Unitarians. 

At this point, I am practicing chastity because I am living in a sparsely-populated area that is also intensely socially conservative. It’s not really by choice. At my age, the two hours each way to the nearest real city, where there might be opportunities, does not appeal to me enough to take the hassle on.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> … I see the point in the failure of his product to provide *HIM* the relief, the release, the catharsis of forgiveness & acceptance that HE NEEDED and couldn’t have…and there was nothing in the Bible, or in any of a millennium’s worth of sophisms, arcane church law, or series of popular books by noted authors - or in his own sales pitch - that would let that happen for him. It wouldn’t work for him, and he couldn’t make it work. He just couldn’t ever feel okay.


This needs its own response imo.
The universal cruel thing is to dismiss soul-shattering existential pain with the one-size-shits-all scolding that one simply has not brought enough faith to the table. It’s presumptively the victim’s fault. Another awful thing that has no honest basis in scripture, and authorizes the shepherd of the flock to be a smug prick. I have strong sentiments about this, that I perceive to be the bellwether of religion used as a vehicle of inhumanity.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2022)

Michigan lawyer running for judge caught on camera allegedly belt-whipping girlfriend


Women's rights activists are fighting to prevent a lawyer accused of beating his girlfriend from becoming a state judge.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd give him his aid, after he admitted that he's a fucking douche bag...live on every channel.
> and i better believe him...


"pleads'..it's a good thing the left is color blind with a moral compass..whoa epiphany!..it's up to the clean to teach the unclean.*.this is our hell.*

Chris Christie was a bag of dicks to Obama but cried on his shoulder with Super Storm Sandy; Obama was there leading gracefully.

Changing this is in terms of right v. wrong not red v. blue. 

Change the narrative wording and it changes everything.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> More Nazism
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579129104892563456


so..kanye is an asshole, AND is stupid..."death con 3"....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so..kanye is an asshole, AND is stupid..."death con 3"....


He's mentally ill and rich enough to avoid treatment, I think he's bipolar.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am very fortunate in that I’d already detached by the time I found out I was made “wrong”.
> It’s a skill that overlaps with that needed to break, say, an opioid habit.
> 
> Which is profoundly ironic to me when I look at how the “anonymous” addiction-recovery communities equip their members to stay clean.
> ...


religion HAS to be separated from government...government is and has to be for EVERYONE, while religion most definitely is NOT for everyone, and should be a deep PERSONAL commitment.
i don't like religions, any of them, all i've ever seen religion as is a way for a few weak people to control huge masses.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> "pleads'..it's a good thing the left is color blind with a moral compass..whoa epiphany!..it's up to the clean to teach the unclean.*.this is our hell.*
> 
> Chris Christie was a bag of dicks to Obama but cried on his shoulder with Super Storm Sandy; Obama was there leading gracefully.
> 
> ...


i don't know what you're talking about...the only thing i want to teach desantis is that he doesn't have nearly as much reason to be smug as he seems to think he does...his record as governor is shit, his record in congress was shit...why the fuck does he look so self satisfied? it must not take much to satisfy him.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's mentally ill and rich enough to avoid treatment, I think he's bipolar.


that's ok, he'll go the way of all celebrities who become too weird for their supporters...he's yoko ono'ing himself.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2022)

*Did Herschel Walker misrepresent his record on veterans, graduation and law enforcement? *




*Yes.*

Why, yes, yes he did in fact lie about his record of personally treating veterans, graduating from college and working in law enforcement. 










PolitiFact - Did Herschel Walker misrepresent his record on veterans, graduation and law enforcement? Yes.


Aiming to re-elect Sen. Raphael Warnock, D-Ga., the Democratic Senatorial Campaign Committee ran a series of three socia




www.politifact.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579816270941552640


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579816270941552640


Nothing says manly like a camo adult diaper.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Nothing says manly like a camo adult diaper.


Brown skids will be camoed at least.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Brown skids will be camoed at least.


Dessert Camo


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Dessert Camo


Ask for Nutella Camo.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2022)

Or save the Dark Brown indestructible MRE field ration bags and line your skivees .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2022)

Hold your lunch folks - 

Boss level Imbecile

https://truthsocial.com/users/realDonaldTrump/statuses/109146629067309078


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2022)

* facepalm


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> * facepalm
> 
> View attachment 5211061


and the whole Day family!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2022)

What …. In … the …. Fuck ???????

Please god let that debate happen without Hershel the Brain dropping out … i need to see the holy shitstorm. Amen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579908059581018112


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 12, 2022)

Herschel Walker has Split Personality disorder 'but that was in the past' 'those blackouts were 20 yeas ago'.

Ummmmmmm, that does NOT go away..like ever.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> What …. In … the …. Fuck ???????
> 
> Please god let that debate happen without Hershel the Brain dropping out … i need to see the holy shitstorm. Amen.
> 
> ...


Or maybe his bull was LGBTQI?

BTW how did I miss the first debate or is that what we're talking about? They keep talking about a 2nd.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 12, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Or maybe his bull was LGBTQI?
> 
> BTW how did I miss the first debate or is that what we're talking about? They keep talking about a 2nd.


He had a Brain Fart - *Before* the Oct. 13th debate got canceled, Walker cited this would be a problem because of *Sunday Night Football* (this is a *Thursday* night BTW , and the Commanders and Bears matchup isn’t looking too good right now). Despite stating how well he will do, Walker has only committed to one debate on the record.

Friday the 14th ( Savannah ) 

So he may say his “ magic covid spray “ that he said he invented failed or his uterus hurts or he got lost , just to run from the face off.

We will see if there will be some sort of excuse.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> He had a Brain Fart - *Before* the Oct. 13th debate got canceled, Walker cited this would be a problem because of *Sunday Night Football* (this is a *Thursday* night BTW , and the Commanders and Bears matchup isn’t looking too good right now). Despite stating how well he will do, Walker has only committed to one debate on the record.
> 
> Friday the 14th ( Savannah )
> 
> ...


Sunday night football (Thursday edition) probably is his excuse to pay no attention to the J6 hearing.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2022)

Right wingers don't like ethics either.










Charlie Kirk Calls ‘Empathy’ a New Age Term That ‘Does a Lot of Damage’


Radio host Charlie Kirk expressed his dislike for the term "empathy," during a recent episode of his show. In fact he says it does "a lot of damage."




www.mediaite.com


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Right wingers don't like ethics either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Empathy does rather get in the way of kleptocrat politics.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 12, 2022)

Alex Jones owes $1B.









Alex Jones must pay Sandy Hook families $965 million for hoax claims, jury says


Alex Jones must pay $965 million in damages to numerous families of victims of the 2012 Sandy Hook mass shooting for falsely claiming they were actors who faked the tragedy, a Connecticut jury said on Wednesday, marking the second multimillion-dollar verdict against the conspiracy theorist in...




www.reuters.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> He had a Brain Fart - *Before* the Oct. 13th debate got canceled, Walker cited this would be a problem because of *Sunday Night Football* (this is a *Thursday* night BTW , and the Commanders and Bears matchup isn’t looking too good right now). Despite stating how well he will do, Walker has only committed to one debate on the record.
> 
> Friday the 14th ( Savannah )
> 
> ...


Which Herschel? There are a few +blackouts.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 12, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Alex Jones owes $1B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now all the jury has to do is put that Parkland kid to death..injection or electric chair (his choice)+ you want Death Row..better cells, food and treatment..his appeals will take lots of time..they'll be discovery that prosecution withheld or jury misconduct and he'll end with life no parole; everyone will be pissed.

The End.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580224026387296256


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 12, 2022)

Just skin him and make an ugly rug - fuck that loser.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580285490334310401


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Just skin him and make an ugly rug - fuck that loser.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580285490334310401


oh, i think they'll get their money...at least as much of it as can be had from liquidating everything that hairy walrus owns in any way shape or form...he should end up living in an efficiency apartment in a shitty neighborhood, riding a bicycle.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh, i think they'll get their money...at least as much of it as can be had from liquidating everything that hairy walrus owns in any way shape or form...he should end up living in an efficiency apartment in a shitty neighborhood, riding a bicycle.


As a right leaning person, this guy worries me a bit. Kinda reminds me of a tv evangelist. I don’t follow him, but have seen a few of his shows. He’s just in it for the 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Right wingers don't like ethics either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The English word *empathy* is derived from the Ancient Greek *ἐμπάθεια (empatheia, meaning "physical affection or passion")*. That word derives from ἐν (en, "in, at") and πάθος (pathos, "passion" or "suffering").


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 12, 2022)

Hagatha the Halloween Hoebag speaks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580344301262819328


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 12, 2022)

Behold Pumpkinhead ( Another Historical moment in history from Hershel the Brain  )


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hagatha the Halloween Hoebag speaks.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580344301262819328


What say you Utah? Damn those pornographers!

Utah is the biggest consumer of pay for porn TV.

Begs Mitt Romney. 1:50


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 13, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What say you Utah? Damn those pornographers!
> 
> Utah is the biggest consumer of pay for porn TV.


ONLY because there’s fewer people in Wyoming & Montana


----------



## topcat (Oct 13, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> ONLY because there’s fewer people in Wyoming & Montana


Where men are men and sheep are nervous.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2022)

Where the art of stump training is passed down from generation to generation.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2022)

Ex-Football Star Herschel Walker: I Have Multiple Personalities


Former college and professional football star Herschel Walker says that he has multiple personality disorder in an upcoming book, according to the book's publisher.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ex-Football Star Herschel Walker: I Have Multiple Personalities
> 
> 
> Former college and professional football star Herschel Walker says that he has multiple personality disorder in an upcoming book, according to the book's publisher.
> ...


Now that's what I'm talking about!..fucking WAY worse than Meglomaniac MAGA Man Child..with Walker, not only do you know what you're not getting, you won't even know which of his personalities it is, then there's the blackouts.

The abortion girlfriend was on #2 from him.

Why people would use abortion as birth control is beyond me..you know what his coatless dick is going to do.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Right wingers don't like ethics either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's all the things they're lacking..Lest we forget how Mitt Romney put the family dog on the top of the car?











Top 7 jokes about Mitt's dog


Here’s POLITICO’s look at some of the most recent jokes made about Seamus the Irish setter.




www.politico.com




:

You can judge a person by how they treat their dog.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ex-Football Star Herschel Walker: I Have Multiple Personalities
> 
> 
> Former college and professional football star Herschel Walker says that he has multiple personality disorder in an upcoming book, according to the book's publisher.
> ...


Should that not be sufficient grounds for being barred from office?
I mean, yeah, he's stupid. He's brain damaged. He's a liar. He's abusive to women, but apparently all of that is ok....But being four different stupid, brain damaged, lying, abusive assholes is at least three too many...
If I believed him at all...Real Schizophrenics have deep, involved, mechanisms to keep themselves unaware of their other personalities...walker is just one fucking asshole


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Should that not be sufficient grounds for being barred from office?
> I mean, yeah, he's stupid. He's brain damaged. He's a liar. He's abusive to women, but apparently all of that is ok....But being four different stupid, brain damaged, lying, abusive assholes is at least three too many...
> If I believed him at all...Real Schizophrenics have deep, involved, mechanisms to keep themselves unaware of their other personalities...walker is just one fucking asshole


Schizophrenia is distinct from mpd.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Schizophrenia is distinct from mpd.


Is it? I mispoke then, i'm not up on the terminology, but i have read a couple of clinical accounts, where the subjects fabricated extensive, complex narratives to support their absences, their financial discrepancies, their apparently contradictory behavior...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Is it? I mispoke then, i'm not up on the terminology, but i have read a couple of clinical accounts, where the subjects fabricated extensive, complex narratives to support their absences, their financial discrepancies, their apparently contradictory behavior...


Schizophrenics are irrational; they are psychotic by definition. Multiple/dissociative personality disorder is often an adaptation to great stress. What Walker shows, aside from cognitive erosion from all the head hits, is probably plain ol’ narcissism.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 14, 2022)

This post is kind of off subject but really irked me.
I get the Big Oil greed and corruption issues *but *trashing famous paintings ( that really have zero fucking connection ) to your “ cause “ is outright insane.

Not only did these two losers try to destroy this painting - they also superglued their hands to the wall. Hopefully some constables came in and issued the two fuglys a wooden shampoo with a nightstick.

I swear , we can’t have nice things.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580869474064175105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580864210741133312


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> This post is kind of off subject but really irked me.
> I get the Big Oil greed and corruption issues *but *trashing famous paintings ( that really have zero fucking connection ) to your “ cause “ is outright insane.
> 
> Not only did these two losers try to destroy this painting - they also superglued their hands to the wall. Hopefully some constables came in and issued the two fuglys a wooden shampoo with a nightstick.
> ...


Ignorant pissant kids...They don't even understand what they think they're protesting...Youth is so fucking wasted on the stupid, callous, thoughtless, ignorant young.
I hope they can repair the painting successfully, and I hope they teach those two misled morons a lesson they'll never fucking forget.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 14, 2022)

You would think these two morons would make a bigger impact in front of BP oil headquarters or spraying board members with tomato soup. 

But big scary executive security would have tackled and pummeled the idiots. 


But no , they get lame exposure this way.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> You would think these two morons would make a bigger impact in front of BP oil headquarters or spraying board members with tomato soup.
> 
> But big scary executive security would have tackled and pummeled the idiots.
> 
> ...


In a crueler moment, my thought is “cuff’em, then attach a winch to the chain joining the cuffs and slowly pull’em off that wall, one at a time”. Superglue is weak in shear but strong in tension. They’ll probably get palm-scalped.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 14, 2022)

Hershel the Brain showing a badge from Party City.
Also tells people that *need insulin *- “ well you gotta eat right … if you don’t eat right insulin ain’t gonna work “.
‘Yes folks - Imbecile was in rare form , talking over mods ( like trump ) , using props and looking stupid.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 14, 2022)

Oz the Fake 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579870348027498497


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hershel the Brain showing a badge from Party City.
> Also tells people that *need insulin *- “ well you gotta eat right … if you don’t eat right insulin ain’t gonna work “.
> ‘Yes folks - Imbecile was in rare form , talking over mods ( like trump ) , using props and looking stupid.


I think he did not come across as an imbecile. I think he came across as what he is. A hard right fake Christian who would decide for others how they should live their lives based upon his beliefs and not what the majority in this nation or in his state want. He used the old tactic of trying to paint Warnock as a Washington insider who doesn't represent the people of Georgia. But he would, at least, that's what he said. But he did not come across as an imbecile. He knew very well what he meant when he spoke.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Oz the Fake
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579870348027498497


That is a weak ass attempt to call out the AP.



But like you would expect of a actual news organization, the AP updated the verified information, and noted the change. 

https://apnews.com/article/2022-midterm-elections-gun-violence-race-and-ethnicity-philadelphia-mehmet-oz-4b2f3d7242b9a542a6672dc4b4a08635



> PHILADELPHIA (AP) — As Sheila Armstrong grew emotional in recounting how her brother and nephew were killed in Philadelphia, Dr. Mehmet Oz — sitting next to her inside a Black church, their chairs arranged a bit like his former daytime TV show set — placed a comforting hand on her shoulder.
> 
> Later, he gave a hug to Armstrong, who has been an employee of Oz’s campaign for Pennsylvania’s U.S. Senate seat, and said, “How do you cope?”
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

*New Rule: Republican Idiocracy | Real Time with Bill Maher *


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I think he did not come across as an imbecile. I think he came across as what he is. A hard right fake Christian who would decide for others how they should live their lives based upon his beliefs and not what the majority in this nation or in his state want. He used the old tactic of trying to paint Warnock as a Washington insider who doesn't represent the people of Georgia. But he would, at least, that's what he said. But he did not come across as an imbecile. He knew very well what he meant when he spoke.


the insulin comments weren't very enlightened...some of his demeanor was him, but i'm pretty sure at least half of it was extensive coaching about making certain replies to certain statements...you could almost see him perk up when Warnock mentioned certain subjects, and on other subjects, he kind of mumbled his way through.
he isn't the idiot people paint him as, but he isn't very intelligent. he's trainable. he could learn football plays, he can learn canned responses to key words and phrases...but i don't think there are any ideas of his own to attach to those canned responses


----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the insulin comments weren't very enlightened...some of his demeanor was him, but i'm pretty sure at least half of it was extensive coaching about making certain replies to certain statements...you could almost see him perk up when Warnock mentioned certain subjects, and on other subjects, he kind of mumbled his way through.
> he isn't the idiot people paint him as, but he isn't very intelligent. he's trainable. he could learn football plays, he can learn canned responses to key words and phrases...but i don't think there are any ideas of his own to attach to those canned responses


Sounds like he’d be an amazing member of Congress.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580572200364519427


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 15, 2022)

i realize people should have a choice of who they vote but I don’t support we allow a party that is openly derailing and even against what democracy is. if they want that than get yeh fuck out of USA cause that’s not what America is and should never be endorsed as. This core argument of narco /self centered my way or the highway view sayings they deserve to be able to against anything that’s not that and anti democracy and thinking American can and should be superiortism driven, if anything all positions exp in high power shouldn’t be cemented it should be a honor poison and be heavily judged on vs using it as a king or dictatorship poison . Trump wanted that

fuck them and we need to ethier say to gop, follow the rules of pro American and not pro superiortism anti American bs or your credited as all what trump is and are terrorist in my view


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 15, 2022)

Truth social drama.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Truth social drama.
> 
> View attachment 5213039


Pulled a trump, he fucks everyone over


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I think he did not come across as an imbecile. I think he came across as what he is. A hard right fake Christian who would decide for others how they should live their lives based upon his beliefs and not what the majority in this nation or in his state want. He used the old tactic of trying to paint Warnock as a Washington insider who doesn't represent the people of Georgia. But he would, at least, that's what he said. But he did not come across as an imbecile. He knew very well what he meant when he spoke.


The portion that I watched, I concur. I don’t think Walker said or did anything to repel Republican voters, and he displayed sufficient comprehension of what was being asked. Warnock carried himself with dignity, but I don’t see the debate making a big difference in either direction.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The portion that I watched, I concur. I don’t think Walker said or did anything to repel Republican voters, and he displayed sufficient comprehension of what was being asked. Warnock carried himself with dignity, but I don’t see the debate making a big difference in either direction.


it might influence some centrists...but probably an equal number in either direction


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Truth social drama.
> 
> View attachment 5213039


He's still calling him President Trump. What a tool.

Just so that it's clear:
*Formally Addressing the Former President*
_When addressing a former President of the United States in a formal setting, the correct form is “Mr. LastName.” (“President LastName” or “Mr. President” are terms reserved for the current head of state.) This is true for other ex-officials, as well. When talking about the person to a third party, on the other hand, it’s appropriate to say, “former President LastName.” This holds for introductions, as well: A current state governor is introduced as “Governor Tom Smith,” while you’d introduce an ex-governor as “former Governor Jim Bell.”_

from emilypost.com


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it might influence some centrists...but probably an equal number in either direction


any honest centrist is already voting Democrat. Anyone torn between a GOP and opponent is not a centrist: the frontline is between moderate and hard right.


----------



## printer (Oct 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> *Formally Addressing the Former President*


"Hey Dipshit."


----------



## HGCC (Oct 17, 2022)

Hoebert shot the neighbors dog. 









Dog killed after attacking Lauren Boebert's goats


Boebert's neighbor claimed authorities informed her that the congresswoman killed the animal in August.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Oct 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Truth social drama.
> 
> View attachment 5213039


TMTG is the company that implemented Truth Social but not just Truth Social they are trying to be a $100 B media company. Several issues are rearing up.

But first, the predatory demands from Trump on Melania's behalf:

In calls from Trump to Litinsky, then a co founder and board member of Trump Media& Technology Group (TMTG), Trump asked/told Litinsky to give Melania a small fortune she didn't earn. Five months later he was removed from the board. That's what triggered the e-mail shown in your post. Because for Trump 90% isn't enough.

The story is worse than just that.

In addition to Trump's demand that Litinsky gift Melania his equity in TMTG, Don Jr and Eric demanded equity from TMTG, even though they had nothing to do with the company. They made no investments, they did no work, just, out of the blue, Don and Eric just wanted equity in the company and felt entitled to it. Donald called board members angrily telling them that Don Jr was angry. Trump already owned 90% of the company. Why they didn't ask Donald for some of his pile isn't discussed anywhere.

Because they were his sons. That's why workers had to give their shares to them. Because for Trump 90% isn't enough.

(paywall)




__





Loading…






www.washingtonpost.com





Huffpo cites the story told in WaPo, no paywall








Donald Trump Jr. And Eric Trump Wanted 'Handout' From Truth Social Company: Report


Will Wilkerson, a co-founder of Truth Social's parent company, was fired after alleging that the siblings "were taking equity away from hard-working individuals."




www.huffpost.com





The story is worse than that.

The SEC is investigating violations of rules to prevent insider trading and back room deals when mergers are done by publicly held companies. Meetings discussing the merger between Digital World Aquisition (DWA) and DMTG were held months before DWA went public with the announcement. DWA gained many millions of dollars in value after the merger was announced. Because for Trump, 90% wasn't enough.

The story is worse than that.

The guy that started DWA is a Michael Shvartsman , a Ukrainian, who first shows up in the Americas as a Canadian bar owner and gained notice of Canadian police. He shut down that business and started up what would become Rocket World Capitol in Florida. Rocket World or some earlier version of the company has been sued multiple times for failure to pay debts and failure to deliver product that had been paid for. Can we say this company seems shady? 

Then suddenly he becomes involved in a deal that would funnel more than a billion dollars to TMTG if the merger goes through. It was Rocket World that formed the DWA, a publicly held shell company with no assets other than a promise to make shareholder big bucks when they bring start up companies public. It's all mumbo jumbo to me. Millions of dollars have been tossed about, at least 8 million of which went to TMTG. Suffice it to say, if/when TMTG merges with DWA, banks and investors promised to funnel a billion or so dollars into the promised merger that was set to happen in mid Sept. The SEC investigation is holding the merger up and at this time, it all looks to unravel. 

To top it off, DWA is behaving like its parent company and failing to pay for services to the tune of several million dollars. 

How did a Ukrainian bar owner in Canada get access to this much money? Can we say dirty money? That bar he owned that attracted Canadian Police attention. Edmonton Police Service claimed Kaos was financed by the Russian mafia. There is always the whiff of Russian oligarch money and influence with everything Trump does. 

Let's not forget that Trump was Putin's money launderer. Something dirty is lurking under the sheets. Because for Trump, 90% is not enough.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2022)

Bottom line - Trump knows nothing but dealing with dirty money , starting with his father’s first handout .
He was *never* a “ self made man “ . Everything he touches dies or fails. Too many entities and business ventures down the shitter to list.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2022)

May the Flying Finger of Fate fly straight up his Baby carrot fingered ass - Fuck Trump and his greasy grifter posse.


Just like this monopoly ripoff …
( Any bets he *really *donated proceeds to charity …. )


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2022)

compassionateExotic said:


>


MTG the *victim*


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Bottom line - Trump knows nothing but dealing with dirty money , starting with his father’s first handout .
> He was *never* a “ self made man “ . Everything he touches dies or fails. Too many entities and business ventures down the shitter to list.


And anybody who trusts Trump gets handed the bill for Trump's failures.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2022)

How about her word salad on accomplishments ? What is it that repub magats have to overtalk and be bombastic over moderators ?

Even Captain America thought the bitch was insane.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> How about her word salad on accomplishments ? What is it that repub magats have to overtalk and be bombastic over moderators ?
> 
> Even Captain America thought the bitch was insane.
> 
> View attachment 5213961


Thank you for listening to that. 

I had a nice lunch and didn't want to ruin it.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Hoebert shot the neighbors dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she got Oz to do it.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> May the Flying Finger of Fate fly straight up his Baby carrot fingered ass - Fuck Trump and his greasy grifter posse.
> 
> 
> Just like this monopoly ripoff …
> ( Any bets he *really *donated proceeds to charity …. )


he just thought the proceeds to charity.


----------



## printer (Oct 18, 2022)

*McCarthy warns no ‘blank check’ to Ukraine in GOP majority*
House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said that House Republicans will not write “a blank check” to Ukraine if they take control of the lower chamber next year, marking one of the clearest signs that aid to the war-torn country fighting off a Russian invasion will face a much tougher road in a GOP-led House.

“I think people are gonna be sitting in a recession and they’re not going to write a blank check to Ukraine. They just won’t do it,” McCarthy, who hopes to become Speaker if Republicans win the majority in the midterms, told Punchbowl News in an interview published Tuesday.

“It’s not a free blank check. And then there’s the things [the Biden administration] is not doing domestically. Not doing the border and people begin to weigh that. Ukraine is important, but at the same time it can’t be the only thing they do and it can’t be a blank check,” McCarthy said.
McCarthy’s comments come as Russian strikes since Oct. 10 have knocked out power for a third of Ukraine, according to Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. Belarus has also announced that 9,000 Russian troops will deploy to the country’s border with Ukraine.

While Ukraine aid has received bipartisan support in Congress so far, a minority of House Republicans taking a noninterventionist “America First” stance have opposed aid to Ukraine, setting up a bumpier road for future aid if Republicans win the House in the midterm elections as most analysts forecast. In May, 11 Republican senators and 57 House Republicans voted against a $40 billion security supplemental for Ukraine.

McCarthy’s “blank check” comments echo some of those concerns coming from the right flank. Rep. Lauren Boebert (R-Colo.) tweeted last month that President Biden “needs to understand that we are the USA not the US-ATM.”

Many Republicans in the House support military aid for Ukraine but are skeptical about nonmilitary humanitarian aid.
The Republican Study Committee, the largest conservative caucus in the House, dinged a $12.2 billion Ukraine aid measure that was tacked on to a stopgap funding bill passed in September by saying that most of that money to Ukraine was for humanitarian aid. All but 10 House Republicans voted against that stopgap bill, mostly out of anger about being locked out of negotiations and a desire for government funding to run past the end of the year.

Republicans on the Hill have been frustrated at the Biden administration for not engaging enough with the GOP to justify their requests for the nonmilitary humanitarian aid requests. They have also been pushing oversight and transparency measures in new Ukraine funding measures. 
Outside groups have also been influential among Republicans. Heritage Action, the advocacy arm of the conservative Heritage Foundation, lobbied against the $40 billion May aid package — a notable shift from its historical foreign policy stance. The group is not necessarily opposed to all Ukraine aid.

Rep. Michael McCaul (R-Texas), ranking member of the House Foreign Affairs Committee, has also called on the Biden administration to provide longer-range artillery to Ukraine.








McCarthy warns no ‘blank check’ to Ukraine in GOP majority


House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said that House Republicans will not write “a blank check” to Ukraine if they take control of the lower chamber next year, marking one of the cleares…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> *McCarthy warns no ‘blank check’ to Ukraine in GOP majority*
> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said that House Republicans will not write “a blank check” to Ukraine if they take control of the lower chamber next year, marking one of the clearest signs that aid to the war-torn country fighting off a Russian invasion will face a much tougher road in a GOP-led House.
> 
> “I think people are gonna be sitting in a recession and they’re not going to write a blank check to Ukraine. They just won’t do it,” McCarthy, who hopes to become Speaker if Republicans win the majority in the midterms, told Punchbowl News in an interview published Tuesday.
> ...


… as if there were one. The obvious answer (which features the not insignificant benefit of giving MosCarthy the finger) is to tax the oligarchs.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> *McCarthy warns no ‘blank check’ to Ukraine in GOP majority*
> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said that House Republicans will not write “a blank check” to Ukraine if they take control of the lower chamber next year, marking one of the clearest signs that aid to the war-torn country fighting off a Russian invasion will face a much tougher road in a GOP-led House.
> 
> “I think people are gonna be sitting in a recession and they’re not going to write a blank check to Ukraine. They just won’t do it,” McCarthy, who hopes to become Speaker if Republicans win the majority in the midterms, told Punchbowl News in an interview published Tuesday.
> ...


aka: I will have zero ability to get all the radicalized idiots in the Republican Party to row the boat regardless of the direction we need to go.

Get ready for 2 years of paralyzed government if the Republicans are able to brainwash enough voters to once again help them shut down the incoming Democratic president after their first term, same as it has been for the last 50 years. We will finally be up to 8 years of Democratic control in DC, all of which were spent fixing a Republican economic disaster and getting a handful of extremely needed things done before shit stagnates.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

compassionateExotic said:


>


“shore up” my maiden aunt Sodomella. 








Scalise acknowledges GOP plan to change Social Security, Medicare


As the midterms elections near, voters don't appear focused on Republican plans for Social Security and Medicare. That's probably a mistake.




www.msnbc.com


----------



## printer (Oct 18, 2022)

*Primary Steele dossier source acquitted in loss for special counsel *
Igor Danchenko, the primary source behind the Steele dossier, was acquitted Tuesday of lying to the FBI in a case brought by special counsel John Durham. 

The case is the second such loss for the specially appointed prosecutor charged with investigating the FBI’s Trump-Russia probe into allegations that former President Trump and his allies colluded with Russia during the 2016 presidential election. 

Over the course of the three-year investigation, Durham has lost two cases brought to trial. He was appointed to the role by former Attorney General William Barr in 2019 to review the FBI’s investigation. 

Danchenko was facing four counts of lying to the FBI after a judge dropped a fifth charge Friday. 
The jury brought back a not guilty verdict for each charge facing the think tank analyst.

Danchenko, a Russian national, was the primary researcher for the former British intelligence agent Christopher Steele, who put together the 35-page dossier that alleged potential coordination between the former president and Russia as the country sought to influence the U.S. election. 

Steele’s dossier, however, has since been largely discredited and was found to be funded by Democrats during the 2016 presidential election cycle. 

The dossier itself was not the basis for the FBI’s Trump-Russia investigation. However, special counsel Robert Mueller did not find evidence of the Trump campaign colluding with Russia. 

Danchenko was indicted last year, and his trial began last Tuesday. The government had alleged that Danchenko misled the FBI in 2017 when it asked about his sources, including his contact with a Belarusian American businessman. 

Trump had promoted Durham’s investigation, saying at one point he would uncover “the crime of the century.” But so far the investigation has yielded just one guilty plea from a low-level FBI lawyer who was given probation. 

Durham, who previously served as the U.S. attorney in Connecticut during the Trump administration, personally argued much of the case before the jurors. 

“While we are disappointed in the outcome, we respect the jury’s decision and thank them for their service,” Durham said in a statement to multiple outlets. 








Primary Steele dossier source acquitted in loss for special counsel


Igor Danchenko, the primary source behind the Steele dossier, was acquitted Tuesday of lying to the FBI in a case brought by special counsel John Durham. The case is the second such loss for the …




thehill.com





Winning.


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> *Primary Steele dossier source acquitted in loss for special counsel *
> Igor Danchenko, the primary source behind the Steele dossier, was acquitted Tuesday of lying to the FBI in a case brought by special counsel John Durham.
> 
> The case is the second such loss for the specially appointed prosecutor charged with investigating the FBI’s Trump-Russia probe into allegations that former President Trump and his allies colluded with Russia during the 2016 presidential election.
> ...


But, but, but. . . . . . he was going to send them all to jail.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2022)

compassionateExotic said:


>


let’s not forget “shoring up” Social Security by decreasing disbursements! Buncha systematic liars.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 19, 2022)

Here’re a couple videos from Beau, talking about the current economic situation, the parties - and therefore, the midterms.

here’s today’s expounding on the above, and on a video he did in ‘19; the second video is where he talks about in the first one:











I put these here, because it’s in some ways a critique of GOP ‘leadership’…


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> aka: I will have zero ability to get all the radicalized idiots in the Republican Party to row the boat regardless of the direction we need to go.
> 
> Get ready for 2 years of paralyzed government if the Republicans are able to brainwash enough voters to once again help them shut down the incoming Democratic president after their first term, same as it has been for the last 50 years. We will finally be up to 8 years of Democratic control in DC, all of which were spent fixing a Republican economic disaster and getting a handful of extremely needed things done before shit stagnates.


If the surviving GOP ‘leadership’ takes control of any part of congress, we’ll see a shit-show like hasn’t been seen here since Preston Brooks beat Charles Sumner with a cane on the floor of the senate: ALL THEY WANT - as in ‘everything’, not ‘only’ - is to get firm enough control to carve us into a place where “aristocrats” are the only citizens & cast all votes. The end.

Why would all these “patriots” sign on to such a scheme? For *citizenship* in the new order, and all the millions they’ve ‘earned’ so far, plus the final payment. The base, OTOH, cease having any use at all once they’re there; it not like the “conservatives” running it give a shit what their base wants - once they’ve driven the government off the cliff, their voters are 100% disposable, *needing* to be commoditized & shown their place (for many, that place will be the military - and, of course, “law enforcement”)…as rootless, voiceless labor, however specialized or well-trained or ‘independent’.

In short, Plato’s Republic, stripped of the fandom of history: an ordered society, with all control (and options) at the top, and only obedience at the bottom. The fantasy that lit up the “bright bulbs” of the John Birch Society back in the sixties, when all the talk was about godless communism, not recapturing all the slaves that escaped via the Emancipation Declaration….


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 19, 2022)

I guess they could have scraped his “ depends “


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582827311954812929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582785391387557888


----------



## topcat (Oct 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I guess they could have scraped his “ depends “
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582827311954812929
> ...


 He'll give a sample of hydraulic fluid, or Diet Koch.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I guess they could have scraped his “ depends “
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582827311954812929
> ...


I’m pretty sure they already have Putin’s DNA


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well we are starting to get some answers about the Stormy Daniels affair and how Trump weaseled out of it and why Bill Barr is out there trying to rehabilitate his reputation. Bill Barr might end up indicted or sued, he has some difficult questions to answer that the senate judiciary committee will be asking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strozsk makes a good point:


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583144949260095488


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2022)

*Donald Trump is considering Marjorie Taylor Greene as his 2024 running mate
*








Donald Trump is considering Marjorie Taylor Greene as his 2024 running mate


She's a more loyal - but just as anti-LGBTQ - version of Mike Pence...




www.lgbtqnation.com


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Donald Trump is considering Marjorie Taylor Greene as his 2024 running mate
> View attachment 5215855*
> 
> 
> ...


It'll be interesting to see how the media treat this one. Hopefully they totally ignore her.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 21, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the media treat this one. Hopefully they totally ignore her.


Every *DOG *has his or her day ….. Woof 
( even Blonde Chubacabras )


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the media treat this one. Hopefully they totally ignore her.


finally someone who won’t certify a fraudulent election!


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 21, 2022)

__





Graham asks Supreme Court to intervene in Fulton County subpoena fight






www.msn.com





Desperate fool trying to avoid the inevitable.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and went straight for Clarence “My wife is an insurrection activist, but that’s not important right now” Thomas …


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 21, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the media treat this one. Hopefully they totally ignore her.


Good fucking luck with that.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 21, 2022)

It was nice of FPOTUS to give up his main defense in the rape/defamation case just as the written evidence of one his crimes comes to light right from his own attorney.

Malignant narcissists are quite an enigma in behavior but quite predictable, easily manipulated, and often the best examples of the Dunning-Kruger effect.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It was nice of FPOTUS to give up his main defense in the rape/defamation case just as the written evidence of one his crimes comes to light right from his own attorney.
> 
> Malignant narcissists are quite an enigma in behavior but quite predictable, easily manipulated, and often the best examples of the Dunning-Kruger effect.


the tone in his voice: I declassified everything.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good fucking luck with that.


i sincerely, truly, deeply want him to pick her as his running mate...the press would have a fucking field YEAR reporting on the stupidity flowing from that pair...and the abject embarrassment and humiliation when they lose by such a huge fucking margin that there can be NO debate that they SUCK as politicians, and as human beings, would be the best repayment for putting up with their shit i could imagine. ok, that's not true, the best repayment i can imagine is both of them locked the fuck up for seditious conspiracy...
i have actually been wondering who trump would pick as his vp if he runs...but i never imagined that even trump would be that motherfucking stupid.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's mentally ill and rich enough to avoid treatment, I think he's bipolar.


So, a perfect future Republican candidate for Senate or higher.

I can't see him as a running mate. Not enough Americans are ready for a double novelty candidate ticket... yet.

However, they don't consider Taylor-Greene one. #sad


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i sincerely, truly, deeply want him to pick her as his running mate...the press would have a fucking field YEAR reporting on the stupidity flowing from that pair...and the abject embarrassment and humiliation when they lose by such a huge fucking margin that there can be NO debate that they SUCK as politicians, and as human beings, would be the best repayment for putting up with their shit i could imagine. ok, that's not true, the best repayment i can imagine is both of them locked the fuck up for seditious conspiracy...
> i have actually been wondering who trump would pick as his vp if he runs...but i never imagined that even trump would be that motherfucking stupid.


The part of my brain that is like that kid in the back of the class who does not wait (his) turn to blurt the answer says

Mike Lindell


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The part of my brain that is like that kid in the back of the class who does not wait (his) turn to blurt the answer says
> 
> Mike Lindell


yeah, that would be an awesome pairing as well...the late night tv comedians are having their work done for them again...i wonder what they'll do once the republicans lose? start writing real material again?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, that would be an awesome pairing as well...the late night tv comedians are having their work done for them again...i wonder what they'll do once the republicans lose? start writing real material again?


you kidding? They’re as spoilt as a coon hound who once smelled rabbit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, that would be an awesome pairing as well...the late night tv comedians are having their work done for them again...i wonder what they'll do once the republicans lose? start writing real material again?


That sounds like a good problem.


----------



## topcat (Oct 22, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Donald Trump is considering Marjorie Taylor Greene as his 2024 running mate
> View attachment 5215855*
> 
> 
> ...


Here come ol' flattop ridin' the swayback Frances, the talking mule.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So, a perfect future Republican candidate for Senate or higher.
> 
> I can't see him as a running mate. Not enough Americans are ready for a double novelty candidate ticket... yet.
> 
> However, they don't consider Taylor-Greene one. #sad


He's crazy enough, and rich enough, but not white enough. Donald's was a "special" talent, who like Obama doesn't come around very often. They were polar opposites, one to the highest we can aspire and the other the lowest we can sink, though Donald was always at the bottom. Right now, he hit bedrock and is digging furiously with a pick.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583834164226273281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583851049051336705


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 22, 2022)

Any day now Jesus - any day ….. push reset.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2022)

how many public embarrassments would it take you to learn to shut the fuck up when you don't know what the fuck you're talking about? is she even smart enough to realize she should be embarrassed?
https://www.newsweek.com/marjorie-taylor-greenes-confederacy-remark-trashed-civil-war-historians-1754011


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how many public embarrassments would it take you to learn to shut the fuck up when you don't know what the fuck you're talking about? is she even smart enough to realize she should be embarrassed?
> https://www.newsweek.com/marjorie-taylor-greenes-confederacy-remark-trashed-civil-war-historians-1754011


Embarrassed may be a strong word but there was something that made her take down the tweet. 

Either way, it’s just another example of the trailer park queen’s many “fragrant” displays of ignorance.


----------



## topcat (Oct 23, 2022)

Humiliations, she never tires of them. She looks like them gals in roller derby. That was humor for a seventh grader in '67.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2022)

topcat said:


> Humiliations, she never tires of them. She looks like them gals in roller derby. That was humor for a seventh grader in '67.


and is as shy and retiring


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2022)

How Republicans plan to combat high commodity prices. 





__





Republicans aim to pass national ‘don’t say gay’ law | Republicans | The Guardian


Measure introduced in Congress would prohibit federal money from being used to teach children under 10 about LGBTQ issues




amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583869972735938561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582167818178420736


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2022)

Let's just spend a moment and look at what our culture has become... shall we?

There are dozens of companies out there that make this shit.

No man cave or double wide is complete without one. So patriot.












I really like this one... for only about $600 more, you can display your gunz in front of a faux distressed Amurican flag to match the faux distress that Fox, Trump, Bannon, and most of the Republican morons are saying your country is going through at the hands of the "demoncrats".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Let's just spend a moment and look at what our culture has become... shall we?
> 
> There are dozens of companies out there that make this shit.
> 
> ...


Looks useful for the Ukrainians at this moment, but the last time I checked the deer don't shoot back and bright orange, not Camo is required for hunting in most places. 

Weapons of war for a people at war, or who think they are, appropriate for Ukraine right now, but not for suburban America. If the federal government can't regulate guns or calibers, then people should be able to have their own M777 155mm artillery piece, FREEDUM! The 2nd says arms, nothing about guns, rockets, grenades or cannon, all existed at the time of the founders, and they did not see fit to differentiate in the 2nd, it was for military defense after all. If it was good enough for the founders, its good enough for the federalist society and thus good enough for the conservative justices, state's rights!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks useful for the Ukrainians at this moment, but the last time I checked the deer don't shoot back and bright orange, not Camo is required for hunting in most places.
> 
> Weapons of war for a people at war, or who think they are, appropriate for Ukraine right now, but not for suburban America. If the federal government can't regulate guns or calibers, then people should be able to have their own M777 155mm artillery piece, FREEDUM! The 2nd says arms, nothing about guns, rockets, grenades or cannon, all existed at the time of the founders, and they did not see fit to differentiate in the 2nd, it was for military defense after all. If it was good enough for the founders, its good enough for the federalist society and thus good enough for the conservative justices, state's rights!


All citizens of the country should be hard-wired to the entire nuclear arsenal for true mutually assured destruction. Its what the founders wanted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> All citizens of the country should be hard-wired to the entire nuclear arsenal for true mutually assured destruction. Its what the founders wanted.


It's the logical end to their illogical thinking, state's rights my ass, then every state run by fucking lunatics would allow artillery for private citizens FFS. The federal government can regulate guns and outlaw certain kinds of guns like machine guns, they can even outlaw semiautomatic guns and calibers down too. They might even be able to require standardized training given by the US army, the 2nd was for defense after all. There are things that can be done by the federal government that the rightwing SCOTUS would tie itself in fucking knots over. The federal government is currently empowered to regulate the types and calibers of guns, just a change in law is required to outlaw semiautomatic weapons, including pistols!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584564895605198849


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 24, 2022)

Lets make sure this doesn’t trend ….. ( cough cough ) 
Hate to let Mini Trump look like a creepy asshole , ya know 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583936967066021889


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584564895605198849


i'm not at all sure i believe that happened that way...but if it did, the people that did it deserve the same treatment as any republicans who beat the shit out of democrats that are out canvassing...can't use the shitty behavior of others to excuse your own shitty behavior.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2022)

i love the guy in the last pic, about 3 feet from cruz, just flippin him the fuck off right in his chinless fucking face.
someone should tell cruz a ratty looking beard doesn't make up for not having a jawline.
https://deadspin.com/ted-cruz-showed-up-at-yankee-stadium-and-the-bronx-fans-1849694456


----------



## topcat (Oct 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584564895605198849


Fake nooz! Hoax! Crisis actors!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 24, 2022)

topcat said:


> Fake nooz! Hoax! Crisis actors!


Ketchup Blood !!!!!!
More Ketchup Blood !!!!


----------



## topcat (Oct 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ketchup Blood !!!!!!
> More Ketchup Blood !!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217330


Send money for their medical bills!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 24, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Let's just spend a moment and look at what our culture has become... shall we?
> 
> There are dozens of companies out there that make this shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 5217331


a Sako rifle is like a rolex watch...an ak47 or an ar15 are like 12 dollar knock offs from walmart
i won't say it's impossible, but someone who invests in a Sako is probably not the kind of person to shoot up a school.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 5217331





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a Sako rifle is like a rolex watch...an ak47 or an ar15 are like 12 dollar knock offs from walmart
> i won't say it's impossible, but someone who invests in a Sako is probably not the kind of person to shoot up a school.


There is a world of difference between displaying fine workmanship and creating a masturbatory weapon-wall to organize your fetish gear to meet a made up threat.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2022)

topcat said:


> Fake nooz! Hoax! Crisis actors!


Almost 19,000 likes.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 27, 2022)

Forgets about wife and kids i guess - runs on about large breasted woman seated behind him. Like that woman would even look back at the scraggly bearded freak. I’m sure his wifey is thrilled he is on a radio press junket about that woman.

#CreepyFuckingCruz


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585279791946612739


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5218850


Ted can do as he pleases, since facts don't matter to the people who vote for the asshole. Either that or they have "greater cause" and are carrying the burden of Ted to accomplish it, it must be some fucking cause!


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585999665367064576


----------



## printer (Oct 28, 2022)

*Michigan GOP governor candidate claimed Democrats want to ‘topple’ US for losing Civil War *
Tudor Dixon, the Republican nominee for governor of Michigan, claimed in remarks she made in 2020 that Democrats want to “topple” the United States for losing the Civil War. 

Dixon, who is a former news anchor, made the comments in a monologue on Real America’s Voice News, a right-wing streaming news platform. She said Democrats were planning to topple the country for decades 

“Why wouldn’t that come from the party that lost the Civil War? The party that wanted to own people because they viewed them as less than human? Do you think that the Democrats are over losing to the north?” Dixon said.
Her remarks were first unearthed and reported by CNN’s KFile, its investigative team.

Dixon said Democrats are the ones in schools, leading unions and writing curricula for children. She claimed people did not learn about major moments in Black history like the 1921 Tulsa race massacre because “Democrats don’t want you to know.” 
“They don’t want you to know that white people freed the slaves, white Republicans,” Dixon said. 

Abraham Lincoln ran for president in 1860 for the Republican Party on a platform of preventing slavery from expanding to new territories. Republicans remained in the majority of the government of the Union during the Civil War, and Lincoln’s Emancipation Proclamation in 1863 freed the slaves remaining in the south. 

The Democratic Party was divided during the Civil War, with Southern Democrats supporting the expansion of slavery and Northern Democrats supporting the idea of popular sovereignty, to allow territories and new states to decide for themselves whether to allow slavery. 

Many Democrats supported the South’s succession during the war, while many other Democrats remained loyal to the Union. 
Dixon said Democrats “fed white guilt” to people and the media labeled Republicans as “the party of hate.” 
She also said Democrats took advantage of the COVID-19 pandemic and the protests surrounding the murder of George Floyd to invoke fear among people and take control. 

Sara Broadwater, Dixon’s communications director, did not directly address the comments in a statement but said it will not participate in “this calculated hatchet job” from the media. 

“Once again, the liberal media is rushing to the aid of their favored candidate, Gretchen Whitmer, because she’s been exposed as a failed governor and was completely unable to defend her record in her final debate with Tudor Dixon this week,” she said. 
Broadwater said Whitmer (D) is an “extremist.” 


Whitmer has led Dixon comfortably in most polls throughout the general election campaign, but some polls have indicated the race may be tightening. FiveThirtyEight’s polling average had Whitmer leading by about 7 points.








Michigan GOP governor candidate claimed Democrats want to ‘topple’ US for losing Civil War


Tudor Dixon, the Republican nominee for governor of Michigan, claimed in remarks she made in 2020 that Democrats want to “topple” the United States for losing the Civil War. Dixon, who is a f…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Oct 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585999665367064576


We need a throwing up smiley.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *Michigan GOP governor candidate claimed Democrats want to ‘topple’ US for losing Civil War *
> Tudor Dixon, the Republican nominee for governor of Michigan, claimed in remarks she made in 2020 that Democrats want to “topple” the United States for losing the Civil War.
> 
> Dixon, who is a former news anchor, made the comments in a monologue on Real America’s Voice News, a right-wing streaming news platform. She said Democrats were planning to topple the country for decades
> ...


a classic case of accusing the opponent for your done and planned misdeeds


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> a classic case of accusing the opponent for your done and planned misdeeds


I just call it the Pee Wee Herman troll.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Lets make sure this doesn’t trend ….. ( cough cough )
> Hate to let Mini Trump look like a creepy asshole , ya know
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583936967066021889


Whoa...its a super shitty version of the car door thing from A Bronx Tale.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Whoa...its a super shitty version of the car door thing from A Bronx Tale.


Great movie ….


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5218850


healve hello kitty our of this.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2022)

sunni said:


> healve hello kitty our of this.


hey, if hello kitty comes in the room, she (he...¿) gets the same as everyone else.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2022)

So much theater...So many performances...Such a load of shit.
Do you think they'll ever realize that a border wall is a useless waste of money? It keeps nothing out. People that wantto bring drugs into the country still do. People that want to take guns out of the country still do. People that want to bring others into the country illegally still do, people that want to come into the country on their own, still do...a wall is just a big, expensive security blanket for people delusional enough to believe the conmen like trump and bannon who tell them it will work, so they can pocket most of the money they donate to build it.
and i continue to wonder who will do the work illegals do now, and legitimate immigrants waiting for naturalization do now, if they succeed in closing the border? thousand and thousands of acres of fruit and vegetables will rot in the fields, small landscaping and construction businesses will go broke, meat packing and food processing plants will have to close...
https://www.cnn.com/2022/10/28/us/border-arizona-shipping-containers-cec/index.html


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> So much theater...So many performances...Such a load of shit.
> Do you think they'll ever realize that a border wall is a useless waste of money? It keeps nothing out. People that wantto bring drugs into the country still do. People that want to take guns out of the country still do. People that want to bring others into the country illegally still do, people that want to come into the country on their own, still do...a wall is just a big, expensive security blanket for people delusional enough to believe the conmen like trump and bannon who tell them it will work, so they can pocket most of the money they donate to build it.
> and i continue to wonder who will do the work illegals do now, and legitimate immigrants waiting for naturalization do now, if they succeed in closing the border? thousand and thousands of acres of fruit and vegetables will rot in the fields, small landscaping and construction businesses will go broke, meat packing and food processing plants will have to close...
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/10/28/us/border-arizona-shipping-containers-cec/index.html


This just might be the most common sense statement I’ve ever seen you make.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 29, 2022)

Im all for Mexicans that want to come here to work and believe me.. they work harder than anybody. I've had 2 roofs in 4 years (thank you Oklahoma hail storms!).. and those guys can strip a 12/12 pitch roof, and replace it in 24 hours (total time, 2 days) in 105 degree weather. I really wanted to help these guys out as much as possible. I set up a 36 inch mister fan for them, they didn't use it. I saw them hauling packs of shingles up a ladder one at a time. I offered to have them load 20 packs in my John Deere front end loader and elevate them to the roofline. They appreciated it. Next morning they were knocking on my window asking for the loader help, it was fucking hot outside. I was glad to do it for them. They do better work if you can speak some spanish too. Kinda bonded us. The crew leader told me in very broken english that thier van had a coolant leak, and needed to go get parts. I told him in spanish "give me your keys, we'll fix it" I drove it over to my shop and cut the lines and put a patch in 2 places just because I appreciated thier hard work. Didn't cost them anything. I had the parts in my shop. I'd sit with them under the shade trees during siesta time and talk with them about thier work, and daily life.. mostly in spanish, but im not fluent. Very grateful for those guys. Perfect work.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 29, 2022)

I love tacos


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 29, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I love tacos


Nothing like a street taco!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> So much theater...So many performances...Such a load of shit.
> Do you think they'll ever realize that a border wall is a useless waste of money? It keeps nothing out. People that wantto bring drugs into the country still do. People that want to take guns out of the country still do. People that want to bring others into the country illegally still do, people that want to come into the country on their own, still do...a wall is just a big, expensive security blanket for people delusional enough to believe the conmen like trump and bannon who tell them it will work, so they can pocket most of the money they donate to build it.
> and i continue to wonder who will do the work illegals do now, and legitimate immigrants waiting for naturalization do now, if they succeed in closing the border? thousand and thousands of acres of fruit and vegetables will rot in the fields, small landscaping and construction businesses will go broke, meat packing and food processing plants will have to close...
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/10/28/us/border-arizona-shipping-containers-cec/index.html


Illegals will probably be required to build the wall.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Im all for Mexicans that want to come here to work and believe me.. they work harder than anybody. I've had 2 roofs in 4 years (thank you Oklahoma hail storms!).. and those guys can strip a 12/12 pitch roof, and replace it in 24 hours (total time, 2 days) in 105 degree weather. I really wanted to help these guys out as much as possible. I set up a 36 inch mister fan for them, they didn't use it. I saw them hauling packs of shingles up a ladder one at a time. I offered to have them load 20 packs in my John Deere front end loader and elevate them to the roofline. They appreciated it. Next morning they were knocking on my window asking for the loader help, it was fucking hot outside. I was glad to do it for them. They do better work if you can speak some spanish too. Kinda bonded us. The crew leader told me in very broken english that thier van had a coolant leak, and needed to go get parts. I told him in spanish "give me your keys, we'll fix it" I drove it over to my shop and cut the lines and put a patch in 2 places just because I appreciated thier hard work. Didn't cost them anything. I had the parts in my shop. I'd sit with them under the shade trees during siesta time and talk with them about thier work, and daily life.. mostly in spanish, but im not fluent. Very grateful for those guys. Perfect work.


Give us your tired, your poor, your Mexican roofers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Illegals will probably be required to build the wall.


Republicans and Trump in particular are full of irony, it's almost like it's their thing, they have the meter pegged hard over all the time. Donald is both ironic and moronic.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 30, 2022)

I'm still stuck on people being racist towards the Amish. God that was weird. Will take the Amish or Mexicans any fuckin day over the lazy shitbags I was sitting with bitching about "they took er jobs" or whatever. Couldn't help but notice they were sitting on their ass eating toast while van loads of Amish stopped in so their drivers could gas up and they went out to various jobs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Give us your tired, your poor, your Mexican roofers.


If it wasn't for migrants the US economy would collapse and inflation would be through the roof. Here in Canada the immigration gates are wide open, 23% of the population are immigrants and there is an acute labor shortage with businesses freaking out, even here in Cape Breton FFS! Looks like the dreamers in the USA are gonna be in limbo if the republicans get in, we should scoop off the cream of the crop, the top 20% and make them an offer they can't refuse. They are culturally assimilated, speak English and Uncle Sam paid for their education, most have families by now. We need people and so do most developed countries, as women are emancipated populations shrink and families are smaller.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 30, 2022)

...have you considered the fusion cuisine options. Poutine tacos at Tim's, aces my man! 

Maple syrup salsa, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2022)

HGCC said:


> ...have you considered the fusion cuisine options. Poutine tacos at Tim's, aces my man!
> 
> *Maple syrup salsa*, that's all I'm saying.


ohGODno


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Republicans and Trump in particular are full of irony, it's almost like it's their thing, they have the meter pegged hard over all the time. Donald is both ironic and moronic.


I think their, not just his, brazen dishonesty is something other. Irony typically contains a kernel of humor, a slightly disarming awareness of the dissonance. I find none of that in the alt-right. They are grimly clinging to the surfboard of their lies and seeing how far the wave of (manipulated) electoral success will take them. 

Now this is irony with a capital F.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think their, not just his, brazen dishonesty is something other. Irony typically contains a kernel of humor, a slightly disarming awareness of the dissonance. I find none of that in the alt-right. They are grimly clinging to the surfboard of their lies and seeing how far the wave of (manipulated) electoral success will take them.
> 
> Now this is irony with a capital F.
> 
> View attachment 5219736


Chants of "Lock her Up" over mishandling email documents, then increasing the penalties for the crime and after all that being busted for the mother of all top-secret document fuck ups is but one example...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Now this is irony with a capital F.
> 
> View attachment 5219736


Only if the driver was actually taking a shortcut.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think their, not just his, brazen dishonesty is something other. Irony typically contains a kernel of humor, a slightly disarming awareness of the dissonance. I find none of that in the alt-right. They are grimly clinging to the surfboard of their lies and seeing how far the wave of (manipulated) electoral success will take them.
> 
> Now this is irony with a capital F.
> 
> View attachment 5219736


Sometimes it makes ya laugh and sometimes it makes ya cry, sometimes both together!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Only if the driver was actually taking a shortcut.


something tells me he was not on the authorized route.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sometimes it makes ya laugh and sometimes it makes ya cry, sometimes both together!


Repugs wore me out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

HGCC said:


> ...have you considered the fusion cuisine options. Poutine tacos at Tim's, aces my man!
> 
> Maple syrup salsa, that's all I'm saying.


They would avoid Quebec; most sensible people do!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> something tells me he was not on the authorized route.


Maybe it was a test and he failed!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe it was a test and he failed!


… self-administered …


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2022)

remember the cruel ass kids that would mock anyone with any kind of disability? that never bothered to get to know any of them? that just made stupid assumptions, and have run with them their entire lives?
apparently they take turns leading the rnc...
https://thehill.com/homenews/sunday-talk-shows/3711275-rnc-chairwoman-wont-apologize-for-mocking-fetterman-biden-speech-issues/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2022)

they're going to ride this shit into the ground...if we get control of both houses, this shit needs to be fixed. there needs to be a national election commission that oversees ALL elections, and their rules supersede ALL other rules, period, no fucking discussion... 
https://apnews.com/article/2022-midterm-elections-arizona-voting-phoenix-0480b41258d2ef50c25c87dae648ac23


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> remember the cruel ass kids that would mock anyone with any kind of disability? that never bothered to get to know any of them? that just made stupid assumptions, and have run with them their entire lives?
> apparently they take turns leading the rnc...
> https://thehill.com/homenews/sunday-talk-shows/3711275-rnc-chairwoman-wont-apologize-for-mocking-fetterman-biden-speech-issues/


Being an asshole is considered a character flaw, but it is on the spectrum of mental illness IMHO and manifests itself with the likes of the antisocial moron who attacked Pelosi or the Qanon freaks and others with weak minds and a poor grasp of reality. When I saw the bunch at the capitol on J6, it looked like they emptied the contents of an old state hospital in the steps. These are the bigots and those who are self-consumed with low empathy scores. Racism, bigotry and the cult of the individual are part of the path to perdition. Overlapping Venn diagrams of violent extremists, racists, lunatics, fascists and republicans would be nearly a perfect circle.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> something tells me he was not on the authorized route.


What if Roger Hodgson was driving and he took the long way home?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe it was a test and he failed!


Maybe it was a test and he passed. He could be the next employee of the month at Acme Trailer Repairs.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> What if Roger Hodgson was driving and he took the long way home?


we’d give a little bit of our love to him!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Maybe it was a test and he passed. He could be the next employee of the month at Acme Trailer Repairs.


Like I said, it's hard to get good help...


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If it wasn't for migrants the US economy would collapse and inflation would be through the roof. Here in Canada the immigration gates are wide open, 23% of the population are immigrants and there is an acute labor shortage with businesses freaking out, even here in Cape Breton FFS! Looks like the dreamers in the USA are gonna be in limbo if the republicans get in, we should scoop off the cream of the crop, the top 20% and make them an offer they can't refuse. They are culturally assimilated, speak English and Uncle Sam paid for their education, most have families by now. We need people and so do most developed countries, as women are emancipated populations shrink and families are smaller.


Migrants or illegal aliens? Where I come from, we call them illegals. I was born in Mexico. Im a Repbulican. Lets go Brandon!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> Migrants or illegal aliens? Where I come from, we call them illegals. I was born in Mexico. Im a Repbulican. Lets go Brandon!


, American needs immigrants or it means inflation and economic stagnation. There are few sources these days, Africa, the middle east or south and central America, take your pick. Maybe some Russians might wanna come to America, but that's about it, competition is becoming fierce and America ain't a prize compared to many other liberal democracies who are also looking for people.

If you want to stop "illegal" immigration it is simple, bust the employers and give them mandatory prison time and life changing fines. Citizens have a responsibility to the state, and this is a betrayal of that, employers are the real guilty parties here, not desperate families looking for a better life. So, increase the penalties for employers and issue green cards or harvest the crops in the fields and do the hurricane repair yourself. Solve the problems of immigration and inflation or whine bitch and complain, the republicans offer no solutions, just more problems. Biden is stopping a lot of migration before it starts and stops much of it south of the border with intelligent programs, not some dumbass wall that can't possibly work. No jobs in America, no future, in many red states ya might as well be living in Afghanistan if yer unemployed. Mandatory minimums for employers of "illegal" immigrants, illegal to employ and jail time with fines if you do, even to do your gardening, treat it like slavery, which it kinda is.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> Migrants or illegal aliens? Where I come from, we call them illegals. I was born in Mexico. Im a Repbulican. Lets go Brandon!


That's nice. 

You don't feel embarrassed saying that?


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're going to ride this shit into the ground...if we get control of both houses, this shit needs to be fixed. there needs to be a national election commission that oversees ALL elections, and their rules supersede ALL other rules, period, no fucking discussion...
> https://apnews.com/article/2022-midterm-elections-arizona-voting-phoenix-0480b41258d2ef50c25c87dae648ac23


You speak a my language. We absolutely NEED federal-level consistency in district-drawing & map approval, #polling places per 10k residents, poll hours, handling procedures, oversight chains, ID, challenges - the whole ball o’ wax. We’re supposed to be A NATION, so you’d think we could run our elections AS A NATION & not fifty separate feuding satrapies -which is what we have been doing. “Laboratories of democracy”, my granddaddy’s *ass*: people complain about the electoral college, with good reason: one of its main design functions is to prevent someone *exactly* like Chump from taking the White House…and it clearly failed when put to the test in ‘20; however, the 50 Shades of Electoral Connivance & Shenanigans we’ve been struggling against is every bit as much a threat as partisan capture of the EC…and maybe more so.

Gerrymanders & poll manipulation affect the outcome of races EVERY TWO YEARS, regular as clockwork - the EC has only completely failed the once (TMK). 50 separate electoral ’systems’ corrode constantly.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> That's nice.
> 
> You don't feel embarrassed saying that?


something tells me that the guy who started posting on 2022 Jan 17 is not the same guy who stopped on 2011 Aug 22.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't give a shit where you are from or why you'd want to cut your own throat, American needs immigrants or it means inflation and economic stagnation. There are few sources these days, Africa, the middle east or south and central America, take your pick. Maybe some Russians might wanna come to America, but that's about it, competition is becoming fierce and America ain't a prize compared to many other liberal democracies who are also looking for people.
> 
> If you want to stop "illegal" immigration it is simple, bust the employers and give them mandatory prison time and life changing fines. Citizens have a responsibility to the state, and this is a betrayal of that, employers are the real guilty parties here, not desperate families looking for a better life. So, increase the penalties for employers and issue green cards or harvest the crops in the fields and do the hurricane repair yourself. Solve the problems of immigration and inflation or whine bitch and complain, the republicans offer no solutions, just more problems. Biden is stopping a lot of migration before it starts and stops much of it south of the border with intelligent programs, not some dumbass wall that can't possibly work. No jobs in America, no future, in many red states ya might as well be living in Afghanistan if yer unemployed. Mandatory minimums for employers of "illegal" immigrants, illegal to employ and jail time with fines if you do, even to do your gardening, treat it like slavery, which it kinda is.


I am an immigrant. Dont insult me by calling illegals immigrants. They are not US citizens


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> That's nice.
> 
> You don't feel embarrassed saying that?


Why should I be embarrassed by following the rules to be a legal US citizen?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586430579947761664


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

Now post the sympathetic tweets from the left when Rand Pauls neighbor attacked him, Ill wait... My plants will be ready to harvest by then lol


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't give a shit where you are from or why you'd want to cut your own throat, American needs immigrants or it means inflation and economic stagnation. There are few sources these days, Africa, the middle east or south and central America, take your pick. Maybe some Russians might wanna come to America, but that's about it, competition is becoming fierce and America ain't a prize compared to many other liberal democracies who are also looking for people.


Our dirty secret: despite abolishing slavery, attempting reconstruction, attempting the disassembly of Jim Crow, our entire economy is based on the premise of free (virtually free) labor, whether chattel, wage, or regulatory. It is the ONLY thing that will create the kind of boardroom payoffs the Owner class demands for itself. Wage theft, by every means imaginable. Capitalism is all about extracting as much value as possible & very explicitly includes human resources as a target for value-extraction.



> If you want to stop "illegal" immigration it is simple, bust the employers and give them mandatory prison time and life changing fines. Citizens have a responsibility to the state, and this is a betrayal of that, employers are the real guilty parties here, not desperate families looking for a better life. So, increase the penalties for employers and issue green cards or harvest the crops in the fields and do the hurricane repair yourself. Solve the problems of immigration and inflation or whine bitch and complain, the republicans offer no solutions, just more problems. Biden is stopping a lot of migration before it starts and stops much of it south of the border with intelligent programs, not some dumbass wall that can't possibly work. No jobs in America, no future, in many red states ya might as well be living in Afghanistan if yer unemployed. Mandatory minimums for employers of "illegal" immigrants, illegal to employ and jail time with fines if you do, even to do your gardening, treat it like slavery, which it kinda is.


And here I go, spilling the tea again…it’s not that simple.

There has of course always been immigration into the US, but it became a key factor by the late ‘70s to mid-‘80s as a proxy for slave traffic. Not only would ‘conservative’ businesses get voiceless and anonymous bodies to work to death for bottom dollar, but they’d also get political points railing against immigrant labor and liberals, raking in donations while spreading as much FUD as possible.

I’d be willing to bet that there isn’t a “conservative” politician in the US who has not KNOWINGLY profited from immigrant enslavement of at least one variety since 1982 - if not directly then through donations & financial support. They’re still at it, too: demonizing and criminalizing the expendable, commoditized workforce they depend on, while doing NOTHING to reduce the payoff for the wealthy actors who literally do it for the money and are indifferent to the bodycount. Slavery has a long history - and in the US, we’ve industrialized it and decentralized it and run cover for it ever since Grant agreed to let Lee go home. They are still pushing to marginalize their disposable servants EVEN MORE while continuing to weaken every form of worker protection or public oversight that might interfere with the pipeline. Today.

Racism isn’t the CAUSE of slavery: it’s the effect of slavery - and the key to it: the evil brilliance of slavery, New World-style, was to color-code the slave class by skin color, and make it a hereditary (permanent) status; a convenience, nothing more. Long-ago stuff, I know, but nothing else seems to account for the persistent suspicion of POC that seems to permeate parts of our society. It took me a while to make out its shape, then to characterize it: to wit, POC are broadly viewed by some as inherently criminal and threatening, as if they were escaped slaves who are ‘legally’ allowed to walk where they want with their heads up…but who should be taken into custody & “returned to service” at the earliest opportunity.

An existing slave class already manifest in the public mind to some extent, brown immigrants get “servant class” - just as compromised, but more deniably abusable: just seize their documentation and they’re trapped; happens all the time.

We have those problems for the same reason that we have a minimum-wage that stayed stagnant for 40+ years: we require an endless supply of disposable workers we can underpay, overwork, and generally mistreat…or the wheels grind to a halt.

Aunt Wendy-Belle has to make her own iced tea today! There’s no one to drive her to the store!! Or carry her packages!!! Are we NOT having brunch???

it carries all the way to the bottom: Mom & Pop, Inc need help, so they need to hire…but they’re already thinking like a boss, about how little they want to pay & how much they expect to demand: the corrupt power of wealth, even as a far-off dream. By divine right, of course, just ask the Calvinists, Ferengi, etc.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> Why should I be embarrassed by following the rules to be a legal US citizen?


Are you talking about your dehumanization of these people? I wasn't asking if you were embarrassed by that, the willingness to plant your flag in a political party that has proven to only legislate for the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda told me what I needed to know there. 

I meant the played out 'Let's go Brandon' stupidity.

It is just embarrassing to see supposedly grown adults thinking they are clever with it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> That's nice.
> 
> You don't feel embarrassed saying that?


does feeling embarrassed for the whole nation on their behalf count?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> Im a Repbulican.


Of course you are.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> I am an immigrant. Dont insult me by calling illegals immigrants. They are not US citizens


so how should i insult you? by telling you how profoundly stupid the party you belong to is? how totally morally bankrupt they are?
how they're a cult run by authoritarians and fascists, whose only game plan is to lie, cheat, and steal to get power, that they plan to use to remove the rights of everyone who doesn't conform to their standards? oh, wait, i forgot, once you go red, your shame is dead, and you can never feel it again...must be nice, never having to think about the millions of lives republicans shit on every day...


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> Where I come from, we call them illegals. I was born in Mexico.


People in Mexico call *WHO* “illegals”? And migrants are illegal aliens? Even successfully rehomed emigrants like yourself?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> People in Mexico call *WHO* “illegals”? And migrants are illegal aliens? Even successfully rehomed emigrants like yourself?


This is why people like myself are not voting for ignorant Democrats. You keep grouping illegal aliens with people who immigrated properly. Keep abandoning legal citizens and support illegal aliens. Its gonna work out great for you


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> This is why people like myself are not voting for ignorant Democrats. You keep grouping illegal aliens with people who immigrated properly. Keep abandoning legal citizens and support illegal aliens. Its gonna work out great for you


What act of abandonment are you talking about? Do you mean how women have had their right to body privacy revoked by Alabama, Arizona, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Idaho, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, Missouri, North Carolina, Oklahoma, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Utah and West Virginia.. Totally agree with you about that but wasn't that done by Republicans.

Speaking of strange acts by Republicans. Why are Republicans defending Trump after he was caught red handed holding national secrets that he shouldn't have been holding and to top it off, he held them in a unsecure location?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What act of abandonment are you talking about? Do you mean how women have had their right to body privacy revoked by Alabama, Arizona, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Idaho, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, Missouri, North Carolina, Oklahoma, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Utah and West Virginia.. Totally agree with you about that but wasn't that done by Republicans.
> 
> Speaking of strange acts by Republicans. Why are Republicans defending Trump after he was caught red handed holding national secrets that he shouldn't have been holding and to top it off, he held them in a unsecure location?


You will find out when I vote Nov. 6th


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> This is why people like myself are not voting for ignorant Democrats. You keep grouping illegal aliens with people who immigrated properly. Keep abandoning legal citizens and support illegal aliens. Its gonna work out great for you


who has been abandoning who? democrats support both, while republicans support neither one...
they don't want you or anyone like you in the country, but once you're here, they'll lie through their fucking teeth to get your vote, and continue to turn you and everyone like you into a wage slave with no voice, and no rights to make even the most personal of choices on your own.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does feeling embarrassed for the whole nation on their behalf count?





bajafox said:


> This is why people like myself are not voting for ignorant Democrats. You keep grouping illegal aliens with people who immigrated properly. Keep abandoning legal citizens and support illegal aliens. Its gonna work out great for you


Are you here just parroting what Republicans have been selling you?

You really don't think that people can both care for your community and the people who are coming here to make a better life or themselves and getting caught up in the craptastic immigration system that we have due to Republican obstruction of actually fixing it?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> You will find out when I vote Nov. 6th


i hope that was the threat it sounded like, democrats in general would welcome the chance to nail every violent magat left in the country, get them off the streets and into the cells they belong in...this time the national guard won't be lied to by republicans..lets see how magats like tear gas, rubber bullets, water cannons, and jail cells that turn into prison cells....Vive La Revolucion!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Are you here just parroting what Republicans have been selling you?
> 
> You really don't think that people can both care for your community and the people who are coming here to make a better life or themselves and getting caught up in the craptastic immigration system that we have due to Republican obstruction of actually fixing it?


How close do you live to the border? I grew up on it.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> How close do you live to the border? I grew up on it.


I am within 30 minutes of the border.

Do you not remember how Trump blew up the last deal to give him his wall money because it worked on some of the issues with our immigration system. How about all the times the Republicans have tried to harm the DACA people. Time and again they have nothing but obstruction on actually dealing with issues, because the Republicans need all the turmoil to distract people enough for them to maintain power to keep taxes low for the mega wealthy.



bajafox said:


> Your failure is assuming Im a MAGAt. I voted for Gary Johnson and Ron Paul. Fool


Calling someone a fool after voting for Ron Paul, classic!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> You will find out when I vote Nov. 6th


Oh, thanks for clarifying.

Why did Trump take top secret documents with him when he left the White House? Why didn't he return them when the national archives requested them?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> How close do you live to the border? I grew up on it.


so what? does that give you some kind of special insight? are only those that live within a few miles of a thing allowed to have an opinion about it? even if they're misinformed fools?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> Now post the sympathetic tweets from the left when Rand Pauls neighbor attacked him, Ill wait... My plants will be ready to harvest by then lol


DONE ….. here is senor pencil dick with another MAGA lover “ BAJA FOX “ in BAJA 

OLE”

BTW Fuck Rand Paul


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> DONE ….. here is senor pencil dick with another MAGA lover “ BAJA FOX “ in BAJA
> 
> OLE”
> 
> ...


 His dad supports legalizing Federal drugs. Every Biden voter should support that since his son is a cocaine and meth addict.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Why did Trump take top secret documents with him when he left the White House? Why didn't he return them when the national archives requested them?


Guess we will find out at the same time we learn why Hillary deleted 33,000 emails related to her daughters wedding


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 30, 2022)

Crusty sock Sunday


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> His dad supports legalizing Federal drugs. Every Biden voter should support that since his son is a cocaine and meth addict.


His dad also relies on a scam economic 'theory' that he uses to snowball his followers.



bajafox said:


> Guess we will find out at the same time we learn why Hillary deleted 33,000 emails related to her daughters wedding









I am sorry man, welcome to the site, I look forward to you differentiating yourself from all the other right wing trolls pushing these narratives designed to distract from how awful the Republicans have been on important issues like crime, immigration, and democracy as a whole.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> You will find out when I vote Nov. 6th


Deep and thoughtful response, impressive!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I am within 30 minutes of the border.
> 
> Do you not remember how Trump blew up the last deal to give him his wall money because it worked on some of the issues with our immigration system. How about all the times the Republicans have tried to harm the DACA people. Time and again they have nothing but obstruction on actually dealing with issues, because the Republicans need all the turmoil to distract people enough for them to maintain power to keep taxes low for the mega wealthy.
> 
> ...


I am against DACA, most Mexicans over 40 are.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Deep and thoughtful response, impressive!


 All I have to do is turn on CNN+ to know what youre thinking


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> I am against DACA, most Mexicans over 40 are.


So you think that they should be kicked out?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> I voted for Gary Johnson


"They are not taking jobs that U.S. citizens want," he said. "They are hardworking individuals. The reason for the 11 million illegal immigrants is because there are jobs that exist in this country and they can't get across the border legally, so they cross illegally." 

-Gary Johnson


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> All I have to do is turn on CNN+ to know what youre thinking


CNN_+_ was discontinued on April 28, 2022


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> So you think that they should be kicked out?


Yes


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> "They are not taking jobs that U.S. citizens want," he said. "They are hardworking individuals. The reason for the 11 million illegal immigrants is because there are jobs that exist in this country and they can't get across the border legally, so they cross illegally."
> 
> -Gary Johnson


If you can operate a forklift and can pass a background check in California, I have I job for you


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> Yes


Well I guess if you think Ron Paul is a good idea it makes sense you would have a poor understanding of how bad your feels are for the economy.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Well I guess if you think Ron Paul is a good idea it makes sense you would have a poor understanding of how bad your feels are for the economy.


Yea, I would absolutely hate the alternative, like record inflation.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> Yea, I would absolutely hate the alternative, like record inflation.


Do you mean Biden and the Democrats not fixing (once again) the economic collapse left behind by the exiting Republican administration would have been preferable to you because of high inflation?

I disagree strongly. I would much rather have some inflation over the most job losses in American history like Trump gave us.

But way to move the topic away from your really just horrible idea that these people who have lived their entire lives and are contributing to our society, should just be thrown away and sent back to whatever country their parents fled from.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> All I have to do is turn on CNN+ to know what youre thinking


Hmmm, no I don’t think you would know.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Do you mean Biden and the Democrats not fixing (once again) the economic collapse left behind by the exiting Republican administration would have been preferable to you because of high inflation?
> 
> I disagree strongly. I would much rather have some inflation over the most job losses in American history like Trump gave us.


This isnt "some inflation"

We are in a recession with RECORD inflation. Im ok with going down this road., Im ready to buy peoples losses


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Hmmm, no I don’t think you would know.


Know what?


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> This isnt "some inflation"
> 
> We are in a recession with RECORD inflation. Im ok with going down this road., Im ready to buy peoples losses


There it is! The “I’m really rich and successful”, “I play the market”. Never fails to impress me that you all need to bring that up. Please add some pics of all your cool stuff!


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> This isnt "some inflation"
> 
> We are in a recession with RECORD inflation. Im ok with going down this road.,


I guess your memory doesn't go as far back as the 80's.

And just because you say it is a recession doesn't make it true.



bajafox said:


> Im ready to buy peoples losses


I know this is what burns the Republicans the most about inflation. 

They were not able to take advantage of Trump and the Republicans melting our economy this time. The markets never crashed, because when Biden was able to get into office and shore up our state/local level governments and help families not lose everything, the wealthy were not able to buy up all those distressed properties like they did the last time Republicans killed our economy (2008.).

Republicans love to cause recessions, it really is one of the worst things about them.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> There it is! The “I’m really rich and successful”, “I play the market”. Never fails to impress me that you all need to bring that up. Please add some pics of all your cool stuff!


I can post a pic of when I became an American Citizen and you still wont agree with me. Did you know they take your green card when you become legal?

Of course you dont, entitelement is blinding


----------



## bajafox (Oct 30, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Did you recently have a stroke?


If I did I could run for governor in Pen...


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> I can post a pic of when I became an American Citizen and you still wont agree with me. Did you know they take your green card when you become legal?
> 
> Of course you dont, entitelement is blinding


Huh?


bajafox said:


> I can post a pic of when I became an American Citizen and you still wont agree with me. Did you know they take your green card when you become legal?
> 
> Of course you dont, entitelement is blinding


Of course I don’t, but it’s not due to “entitelement” lol.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> Lo
> 
> 
> Well if your parents had free abortion Im sure you would have saved them a lot of money.
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 30, 2022)

actually, @bajafox 's posts may seem like trolling but within the context of this thread, they are on topic. His posts are examples of GOP leadership.

No need to reply, baja, I'm putting you on ignore. Your failed attempt at trolling is boring. Boring is the worst.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2022)

i guess i dont get the weekend off this weekend


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> This isnt "some inflation"
> 
> We are in a recession with RECORD inflation. Im ok with going down this road., Im ready to buy peoples losses


Please buy a fucking apostrophe.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 30, 2022)

sunni said:


> i guess i dont get the weekend off this weekend


It's all good

we got this


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 30, 2022)

sunni said:


> i guess i dont get the weekend off this weekend


Hahahahaha. This isn't what I meant by Great Weekend, .


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> If you can operate a forklift and can pass a background check in California, I have I job for you



I'm not looking for work


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> This isnt "some inflation"
> 
> We are in a recession with RECORD inflation. Im ok with going down this road., Im ready to buy peoples losses


so you're wrong about the economy, but if you were right, you would be ok with picking the carcasses of those who lose everything clean, for your own profit?...what a fucking humanitarian...sure you're not a republican?


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2022)

I’d just stop replying to him he’s gone he was a sock


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2022)

bajafox said:


> Know what?


no, what?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2022)

sunni said:


> I’d just stop replying to him he’s gone he was a sock


ah pewp...i was still having fun with him, and you have to go cut the line.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ah pewp...i was still having fun with him, and you have to go cut the line.


It’s been intense all over the forum the last few days must be the moon or something tbh


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2022)

sunni said:


> It’s been intense all over the forum the last few days must be the moon or something tbh


https://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/to?msg=US Midterm Election Day&p0=263&ud=1&year=2022&month=11&day=8&hour=0&min=0&sec=0&fromtheme=generic


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 30, 2022)

sunni said:


> i guess i dont get the weekend off this weekend


That’s ok mom, you take off, us kids will be fine, promise .


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 30, 2022)

sunni said:


> It’s been intense all over the forum the last few days must be the moon or something tbh


"Who knows how our little lives are ruled by the sun, the moon, and the stars..."

Merlin the magician


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 31, 2022)

bajafox said:


> This is why people like myself are not voting for ignorant Democrats. You keep grouping illegal aliens with people who immigrated properly. Keep abandoning legal citizens and support illegal aliens. Its gonna work out great for you


This DOES NOT clarify the statements of yours I found unclear/confusing; thanks for the boilerplate bounce-back, I guess - ‘unclear and confusing’ it is. You sound perfectly ignorant of our current political realities. Welcome to the USA, fellow citizen: don’t be too quick to choose sides


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> DONE ….. here is senor pencil dick with another MAGA lover “ BAJA FOX “ in BAJA
> 
> OLE”
> 
> ...


Aquabuddha modeling his sister’s panties….


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 31, 2022)

sunni said:


> I’d just stop replying to him he’s gone he was a sock


Thank you, Sunnni


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/to?msg=US Midterm Election Day&p0=263&ud=1&year=2022&month=11&day=8&hour=0&min=0&sec=0&fromtheme=generic


yes for here. in politics of course


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

sunni said:


> It’s been intense all over the forum the last few days must be the moon or something tbh


Elon likes to have a puff, wait until someone mentions RIU to him, he's on a buying spree! He also posts batshit crazy stuff.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 31, 2022)

sunni said:


> yes for here. in politics of course


I would bet it is spilling over everywhere. Spam trolls just getting people all worked up regardless of where they are at.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

Ted would have come up empty, he has no soul!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586734757756506116


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ted would have come up empty, he has no soul!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586734757756506116


you have to have a soul before you can search it...that leaves 99% of republicans out.
the few that might have at least a vestige of a soul are either leaving the party, or being expelled by it...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have to have a soul before you can search it...that leaves 99% of republicans out.
> the few that might have at least a vestige of a soul are either leaving the party, or being expelled by it...


Trump keeps their souls in his safe at Mar A logo and wipes his ass with them regularly.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump keeps their souls in his safe at Mar A logo and wipes his ass with them regularly.


i doubt that, i think most of them lost their souls long before they got involved with trump...i'd say dick cheney and carl rove both have a closet full of jars with republican souls in them...little teeny, tiny, black jars...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 31, 2022)

Well … have a look at Don Dumb Jr. 
Thought he would stir up the right with a lame chuckle on Halloween. I had a suggestion but need to be MOD friendly  ( wink wink )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586899639831171072


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well … have a look at Don Dumb Jr.
> Thought he would stir up the right with a lame chuckle on Halloween. I had a suggestion but need to be MOD friendly  ( wink wink )
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586899639831171072


You must be civil and measured in your response to fascist assholes, even when they are trying to murder America with a hammer! They don't last long here lately, so I guess we don't have to be so harsh with some of them. Picking on the mentally ill or handicapped is just wrong and most of the Trumpers I've seen here fit into those categories. It is not legal to shit yourself in public, but the socks do it here all the time.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Elon likes to have a puff, wait until someone mentions RIU to him, he's on a buying spree! He also posts batshit crazy stuff.


If his JRE vid is legit, he has NO IDEA how to smoke…Clinton claimed he “didn’t inhale” - E. Ron can’t even do THAT….


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> If his JRE vid is legit, he has NO IDEA how to smoke…Clinton claimed he “didn’t inhale” - E. Ron can’t even do THAT….


for god's sake, don't get that fucking fathead involved in weed...we got enough trouble with stupid ass government regulations and unscrupulous growers, labs, and shops selling shitty, moldy, pesticide contaminated garbage without him trying to "make things better"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> for god's sake, don't get that fucking fathead involved in weed...we got enough trouble with stupid ass government regulations and unscrupulous growers, labs, and shops selling shitty, moldy, pesticide contaminated garbage without him trying to "make things better"


He can have the first grow on Mars... He should lead the charge to Mars and stay there, eventually fried from radiation.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> for god's sake, don't get that fucking fathead involved in weed...we got enough trouble with stupid ass government regulations and unscrupulous growers, labs, and shops selling shitty, moldy, pesticide contaminated garbage without him trying to "make things better"


maybe elon's weed will spontaneously combust like his cars in salt water????? 









Flooded Teslas are catching fire in Hurricane Ian's wake - Autoblog


Firefighters in Florida are tackling EV fires as many were flooded with saltwater during Hurricane Ian.




www.autoblog.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 1, 2022)

True the Vote leaders jailed after being found in contempt


U.S. District Judge Kenneth Hoyt ordered Gregg Phillips and Catherine Englebrecht, leaders of True the Vote, detained by U.S. Marshals "for one-day and further until they fully comply with the Court's Order," according to a notice from the federal court in Houston. Hoyt, a Ronald Reagan...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> If his JRE vid is legit, he has NO IDEA how to smoke…Clinton claimed he “didn’t inhale” - E. Ron can’t even do THAT….


ooh! Is your sobriquet an invocation of the founder of a cult?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> maybe elon's weed will spontaneously combust like his cars in salt water?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teslahydrocannabinol, you often crash.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2022)

Supreme Court rejects Lindsey Graham's request to block Georgia grand jury subpoena | CNN Politics


The Supreme Court declined on Tuesday to block a subpoena for Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham to testify in front of an Atlanta special grand jury investigating efforts to overturn the 2020 presidential election in Georgia.




www.cnn.com







awww guess who gets to be in court....Scotus basically did this


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ooh! Is your sobriquet an invocation of the founder of a cult?


Aww, you noticed!


----------



## printer (Nov 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> t....Scotus basically did this


"There were no noted dissents from Tuesday’s order."


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2022)

printer said:


> "There were no noted dissents from Tuesday’s order."


I guess even Uncle Thomas can tell from where the wind is blowing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I guess even Uncle Thomas can tell from where the wind is blowing.


you'd think he would be taking cover if he could...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you'd think he would be taking cover if he could...


trouble is he has been fitted with a tracking unit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> for god's sake, don't get that fucking fathead involved in weed.


which one?


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Im all for Mexicans that want to come here to work and believe me.. they work harder than anybody. . . . . . . .


The Mexican economy is doing really well. Most migrants are from Central America these days. Hurricanes and drug gangs have made it unlivable for many.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> The Mexican economy is doing really well. Most migrants are from Central America these days. Hurricanes and drug gangs have made it unlivable for many.


True.. and I feel for those who truly want to make themselves and thier families better.. just do it right. Some of the nicest people are people who appreciate what little they have, and see an opportunity to humbly do it. It's kinda funny how a language barrier will make people get along better. Especially if each one of you know just a little of the others language... I went to school with 32 different Nationalities, and we all got along.


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)

bajafox said:


> This isnt "some inflation"
> 
> We are in a recession with RECORD inflation. Im ok with going down this road., Im ready to buy peoples losses


We have the highest inflation this century, but not a record. And the gdp grew this past quarter, so no recession yet. But it is bound to happen. The writing was on the wall after 2019 with the trade war,


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> We have the highest inflation this century, but not a record. And the gdp grew this past quarter, so no recession yet. But it is bound to happen. The writing was on the wall after 2019 with the trade war,


23.7% in 1920..... danm. But, Im sure it's all relative.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well … have a look at Don Dumb Jr.
> Thought he would stir up the right with a lame chuckle on Halloween. I had a suggestion but need to be MOD friendly  ( wink wink )
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586899639831171072


Revolting spawn of a revolting sire


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> for god's sake, don't get that fucking fathead involved in weed...we got enough trouble with stupid ass government regulations and unscrupulous growers, labs, and shops selling shitty, moldy, pesticide contaminated garbage without him trying to "make things better"


Billionaire ‘libertarians’ fuck with whatever they want to fuck with - it’s the ‘Divine Right’ of Money (wealth) to do *whatever* its possessors want it to do. We should have _nationalized_ Twitter rather than let a privileged nitwit hold the world conversation hostage to his personal worldview…and whoever it was told this clown how “super-smart” he is needs a significant corrective beating


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Billionaire ‘libertarians’ fuck with whatever they want to fuck with - it’s the ‘Divine Right’ of Money (wealth) to do *whatever* its possessors want it to do. We should have _nationalized_ Twitter rather than let a privileged nitwit hold the world conversation hostage to his personal worldview…and whoever it was told this clown how “super-smart” he is needs a significant corrective beating


I think twitter will end up for Elon like the presidency did for Trump! He already shit himself in public with the Pelosi trash and if he lets twitter go to Hell it will be just like the GOP, all the decent people will leave, and he will be left with the dross, and they won't pay the bills. Apparently, he grossly overpaid and is laying off staff to make up for his blunder. There is plenty of competition in the social media market and alternatives exist.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Billionaire ‘libertarians’ fuck with whatever they want to fuck with - it’s the ‘Divine Right’ of Money (wealth) to do *whatever* its possessors want it to do. We should have _nationalized_ Twitter rather than let a privileged nitwit hold the world conversation hostage to his personal worldview…and whoever it was told this clown how “super-smart” he is needs a significant corrective beating


Someone posted a pick of Herr Twitler in swimmers a few days ago. I usually don’t go below the belt like this, but this is just too good. 
He looks like the perfect, the quintessential Paying Western Tourist in some vid on HornPub featuring a very young Thai male sex worker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Someone posted a pick of Herr Twitler in swimmers a few days ago. I usually don’t go below the belt like this, but this is just too good.
> He looks like the perfect, the quintessential Paying Western Tourist in some vid on HornPub featuring a very young Thai male sex worker.
> 
> View attachment 5220789


Looks like the master of the universe needs some self-mastery, don't we all though! 

Maybe another guy who will have his head in a futurama pickle jar and want to live forever like Jarad, who could end up a jarhead, but not a marine.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I guess even Uncle Thomas can tell from where the wind is blowing.


These desperate appeals to SCOTUS for ‘relief’ from the wages of their own transgressions must have Roberts & Alito freaking out: given the state of concern over SCOTUS, they don’t DARE intervene in ANY of these proceedings - to do so would be THE SINGLE THING that would make them look even worse than they already do, & virtually guarantee the first refactoring of the high court in our history. The remaining shreds of their dignity require them to STAY OUT OF IT


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Someone posted a pick of Herr Twitler in swimmers a few days ago. I usually don’t go below the belt like this, but this is just too good.
> He looks like the perfect, the quintessential Paying Western Tourist in some vid on HornPub featuring a very young Thai male sex worker.
> 
> View attachment 5220789


I see him tryin’ to suck in his gut & failing…pasty lookin’ mofo


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> These desperate appeals to SCOTUS for ‘relief’ from the wages of their own transgressions must have Roberts & Alito freaking out: given the state of concern over SCOTUS, they don’t DARE intervene in ANY of these proceedings - to do so would be THE SINGLE THING that would make them look even worse than they already do, & virtually guarantee the first refactoring of the high court in our history. The remaining shreds of their dignity require them to STAY OUT OF IT


dignity, heck. Survival instinct. Lizard brain stuff.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 1, 2022)

You’re not wrong, sir


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> These desperate appeals to SCOTUS for ‘relief’ from the wages of their own transgressions must have Roberts & Alito freaking out: given the state of concern over SCOTUS, they don’t DARE intervene in ANY of these proceedings - to do so would be THE SINGLE THING that would make them look even worse than they already do, & virtually guarantee the first refactoring of the high court in our history. The remaining shreds of their dignity require them to STAY OUT OF IT


Donald might require them to be involved, what if he is indicted and whips out a self-pardon? They have never ruled on such an idiotic thing before, it has never been tested. If they said he could, then they would be signing their own death warrants cause Biden would shoot them for being so fucking stupid and pardon himself after!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald might require them to be involved, what if he is indicted and whips out a self-pardon? They have never ruled on such an idiotic thing before, it has never been tested. If they said he could, then they would be signing their own death warrants cause Biden would shoot them for being so fucking stupid and pardon himself after!


Graham scrabbled for a stay on the Georgia subpoena because


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Graham scrabbled for a stay on the Georgia subpoena because
> 
> View attachment 5220795
> 
> View attachment 5220796


They didn't want to hear him, he had no case whatsoever and will plead the 5th I imagine, he was squirming for a reason and could be indicted himself. They have to have a case, Trump will appeal his conviction over the secret documents and obstruction of evidence to them too, from a cell, they won't hear it either.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Billionaire ‘libertarians’ fuck with whatever they want to fuck with - it’s the ‘Divine Right’ of Money (wealth) to do *whatever* its possessors want it to do. We should have _nationalized_ Twitter rather than let a privileged nitwit hold the world conversation hostage to his personal worldview…and whoever it was told this clown how “super-smart” he is needs a significant corrective beating


that is a very interesting idea...a NATIONALIZED version of twitter...open to users world wide, but administered by the fcc...NO hate filled bullshit, NO snake oil sales, NO qanon conspiracy bullshit...i think you may be on to something.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

What we were ALL thinking about Kevin McCarthy’s tantrum







www.youtube.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is a very interesting idea...a NATIONALIZED version of twitter...open to users world wide, but administered by the fcc...NO hate filled bullshit, NO snake oil sales, NO qanon conspiracy bullshit...i think you may be on to something.


I worry it might be another Amtrak.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I worry it might be another Amtrak.


i hope it's the next MySpace and that dumbass loses $$$$$$$$$


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i hope it's the next MySpace and that dumbass loses $$$$$$$$$


I was not referring to MuskRat but to the suggested nationalized social hub.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is a very interesting idea...a NATIONALIZED version of twitter...open to users world wide, but administered by the fcc...NO hate filled bullshit, NO snake oil sales, NO qanon conspiracy bullshit...i think you may be on to something.


I’ve mentioned before the importance - the significance - of the larger conversation. The entire problem w/ media is that they throttle what and who we *CAN* hear within that conversation, due to time, scheduling, and of course, editorial policies (…*and* advertisers). It’s no accident that Fox News is slanted the ways it is, that is part of its MISSION STATEMENT; it’s no accident that MSNBC comes across like the anti-Fox network, they have a mission statement, too. It’s a funneling problem as much as anything else, the sheer number & volume practically prevents sense from emerging.

And yet, that’s where TWITTER turns out to be strong. Not that I think they’ve been following a hero’s path, but it is virtually unique in its ability to let voices rise up. It is the closest thing yet to emerge to a virtual town square, and as we’ve become more sectioned, more pigeonholed, more opinion-fed, we’ve developed a real need for an actual replacement. That it has also risen to the status of semi-official timeline of events makes it essential infrastructure in my book. Entirely too important, too crucial, too vulnerable to be left up to the priests of the profit motive to hold, operate, or administer - or to the descendants of the fugitive slave patrol, either

This won’t convince the Thatcherites that there is a NEED for publicly-curated public space, but so what? We also can’t convince them that gawd doesn’t love *them* the best, or that people aren’t “born to be slaves”. They’re coming apart in chunks now & their credibility is in the toilet, as they lean into the overthrow effort & ignore the torn-up tracks ahead. We don’t have to go over the cliff with them - or *because* of them, for that matter. They’re as “ready” for us as Russia was on Feb 23: believing one’s own bullshit is a fatal flaw


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I worry it might be another Amtrak.


Worth worrying about…then again, we’re no longer under the mistaken impression that “republicans” have valid goals & policies & make an honest effort to cooperate in doing the people’s business


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 2, 2022)

Welp …..



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587801745312423938


----------



## compassionateExotic (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 2, 2022)

As a Independent, slightly right leaning. …. I fully support abortion. We have enough idiots already sucking on the government teet.
When I started dating my wife 8 years ago, I asked her if “something” happened, how would she feel about it. She gave me the “slash across the throat” maneuver…… I was in love.


----------



## printer (Nov 3, 2022)

The little people have no respect. Can not wait for Trump's reply.

*Cruz calls out Trump for not spending on Senate candidates*
Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) is calling out former President Trump for not spending more of his $100 million war chest to boost Republican Senate candidates ahead of next week’s midterm elections.

In an episode of his podcast, “Verdict with Ted Cruz,” that aired on Monday, Cruz lamented that Trump had spent “almost none” of his massive cash reserves in key Senate races, arguing that it should be up to the former president to provide crucial air cover for candidates whom he has endorsed.

“I will say by the way I wish Trump was spending some of his money,” Cruz said. “Trump’s got $100 million and he’s spending almost none of it to support these candidates.”

Cruz also accused Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) of withholding critical political dollars from “pro-Trump” candidates, while funneling money into races where “moderates” and Trump critics are running.

“It would be nice if Trump would spend some of that $100 million to help some of these candidates who Mitch is abandoning because they’re pro-Trump,” Cruz said. “Those are the two pockets of money that are there, and right now neither of them are spending in a number of these states. They’re not.”

Cruz’s comments echoed a point of criticism raised by many Republicans for months that Trump hasn’t spent enough to help his preferred candidates at a time when the GOP has a real shot at recapturing control of the Senate.

While Trump hasn’t sat on the sidelines entirely, his involvement in the midterms for much of the past year and a half has mostly consisted of issuing endorsements and holding occasional rallies for politically aligned candidates. Meanwhile, Republican Senate nominees have routinely struggled to keep pace with their Democratic opponents in fundraising.

Republican outside groups have stepped in and ramped up their spending over the past month. That includes a newly formed super PAC backed by Trump called MAGA Inc, which was created to serve as the former president’s primary political vehicle in the final stretch of the midterm campaigns.








Cruz calls out Trump for not spending on Senate candidates


Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) is calling out former President Trump for not spending more of his $100 million war chest to boost Republican Senate candidates ahead of next week’s midterm elections. In an…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Nov 3, 2022)

Everybody goose-step in behind McCarthy?

*US Chamber rejects McCarthy’s call for new leadership *
The U.S. Chamber of Commerce is sticking with CEO Suzanne Clark after House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) reportedly privately called on the business group to replace her. Mark Ordan, chairman of the Chamber’s board, said in a statement that Clark has the organization’s “complete support.”

“The U.S. Chamber of Commerce team serves a vital role in the daily defense of American business. We serve our members, not a political party. Staying true to that mission requires a smart, savvy, vigorous leader like our CEO Suzanne Clark,” he said. 

McCarthy has demanded that the Chamber replace its leadership, including Clark, if he becomes House speaker, Axios reported. Otherwise, McCarthy won’t work with the nation’s largest business lobbying group, the outlet reported.

The Chamber’s response threatens to widen a rift between the business group and House GOP leaders that began after the Chamber endorsed 23 Democrats in key 2020 House races. 

“I don’t want the U.S. Chamber’s endorsement because they have sold out,” McCarthy told Fox News following the endorsements. 
Republicans have become increasingly hostile toward corporate America over companies’ stances on social issues and their decision to cut off PAC donations to lawmakers who voted against certifying the 2020 election results, including McCarthy. The Chamber did not commit to cutting off funds to all election objectors. 

The Chamber has endorsed 23 Republicans and four Democrats in this year’s competitive House races and donated $3 million to a super PAC aligned with Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) to boost Republican Senate hopeful Mehmet Oz in Pennsylvania. 

The business group, which represents much of corporate America and spends more on federal lobbying than any other entity, has made clear that it is still aligned with Republicans, who generally favor looser regulations and lower taxes for corporations. 

“Republicans across the country have been running on issues, such as crime and inflation, important to the business community. A Republican speaker and majority will be an important check and balance on the excesses we’ve seen from the left. We look forward to working with the leadership and next Congress,” a Chamber spokesperson said in a statement.

It’s unclear who McCarthy would want to replace Clark, who took over as president and CEO in March 2021. Axios reported that Arizona Gov. Doug Ducey (R), who is set to leave office after the midterms, is interested in the job. 








US Chamber rejects McCarthy’s call for new leadership


The U.S. Chamber of Commerce is sticking with CEO Suzanne Clark after House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) reportedly privately called on the business group to replace her. Mark Or…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

printer said:


> The little people have no respect. Can not wait for Trump's reply.
> 
> *Cruz calls out Trump for not spending on Senate candidates*
> Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) is calling out former President Trump for not spending more of his $100 million war chest to boost Republican Senate candidates ahead of next week’s midterm elections.
> ...


Ted is a highly trained lawyer and a smart psychopath; he knows Donald is done and is not running this year. In a month I expect Donald to be indicted and so do many lawyers and legal experts. Once indicted in DC the judge will muzzle Donald or he could even be held in custody as others are for similar crimes. He would most likely be in the custody of his SS detail until conviction and perhaps sentencing, because arrangements will have to be made for a special cage, though it won't be gilded. Donald only has a limited amount of time to cause Ted trouble and he will be pretty preoccupied with legal issues soon enough.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

printer said:


> The little people have no respect. Can not wait for Trump's reply.
> 
> *Cruz calls out Trump for not spending on Senate candidates*
> Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) is calling out former President Trump for not spending more of his $100 million war chest to boost Republican Senate candidates ahead of next week’s midterm elections.
> ...


fuck ted cruz, fuck mitch mcconnel, and fuck donald trump...i hope they gnaw at each others throats through eternity in hell.
their greed and petty squabbling is just more good news for democrats.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Everybody goose-step in behind McCarthy?
> 
> *US Chamber rejects McCarthy’s call for new leadership *
> The U.S. Chamber of Commerce is sticking with CEO Suzanne Clark after House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) reportedly privately called on the business group to replace her. Mark Ordan, chairman of the Chamber’s board, said in a statement that Clark has the organization’s “complete support.”
> ...


they're both sacks of shit, the US chamber of commerce is a fucking joke, and they could replace the entire board with stray dogs and US businesses would get better representation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ted is a highly trained lawyer and a smart psychopath; he knows Donald is done and is not running this year. In a month I expect Donald to be indicted and so do many lawyers and legal experts. Once indicted in DC the judge will muzzle Donald or he could even be held in custody as others are for similar crimes. He would most likely be in the custody of his SS detail until conviction and perhaps sentencing, because arrangements will have to be made for a special cage, though it won't be gilded. Donald only has a limited amount of time to cause Ted trouble and he will be pretty preoccupied with legal issues soon enough.


once indicted, i would assume his access to that pac money will be locked out...you can't have the defendant spending his ill gotten gains on his own legal defense. they should use that money to pay off as many of his small debts as possible, all the small companies he's fucked over over the years, contractors, motel employs, women he's assaulted...they should get his daughter some psychological counseling too, i'm sure living with that kind of sexual tension through your adolescence and teen years has to be damaging.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 3, 2022)

The leader of the GOP just had his business put under an independent monitor due to persistent fraudulent activity.

The GOP is a stellar organization.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

An example of republican unity one week before the election! Mitch will be celebrating having Donald off his back and out of the way when he is indicted. McCarthy could be planning his visits to Trump in the big house for his endorsement as house speaker. Yes he would visit Donald in federal prison for instructions and Donald will have one demand, GET ME OTTA HERE! I don't care if ya gotta shut down the country until he pardons me and apologies! That's how Kevin will become speaker if they win the house and only Trump's endorsement from his prison cell can get it for him, so expect a government shutdown and a feud with Mitch. Donald will also insist that Biden and Garland be impeached ASAP.









‘They have something on him’: Trump calls for McConnell to be ‘impeached’ (which is not possible)


Donald Trump, now relegated to a far-right streaming video website as larger right-wing outlets like Fox News distance themselves from him, is now calling for Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) to be impeached.A Real America's Voice host interviewing the former president, who is under...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## topcat (Nov 3, 2022)

printer said:


> The little people have no respect. Can not wait for Trump's reply.
> 
> *Cruz calls out Trump for not spending on Senate candidates*
> Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) is calling out former President Trump for not spending more of his $100 million war chest to boost Republican Senate candidates ahead of next week’s midterm elections.
> ...


"It's not theirs, it's _mine_."


----------



## injinji (Nov 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Everybody goose-step in behind McCarthy?
> 
> *US Chamber rejects McCarthy’s call for new leadership *
> The U.S. Chamber of Commerce is sticking with CEO Suzanne Clark after House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) reportedly privately called on the business group to replace her. Mark Ordan, chairman of the Chamber’s board, said in a statement that Clark has the organization’s “complete support.”
> ...


I think the GOP is forgetting that they are the party of big business. I'm pretty sure big business will remind them.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> An example of republican unity one week before the election! Mitch will be celebrating having Donald off his back and out of the way when he is indicted. McCarthy could be planning his visits to Trump in the big house for his endorsement as house speaker. Yes he would visit Donald in federal prison for instructions and Donald will have one demand, GET ME OTTA HERE! I don't care if ya gotta shut down the country until he pardons me and apologies! That's how Kevin will become speaker if they win the house and only Trump's endorsement from his prison cell can get it for him, so expect a government shutdown and a feud with Mitch. Donald will also insist that Biden and Garland be impeached ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As crazy as that sounds, it is very plausible.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 3, 2022)

MAGA Morons await the Great Pumpkin 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588322964109692929


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 4, 2022)

Maybe Israel will have Trump as their Prime Minister and we could Save America From Trump.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Maybe Israel will have Trump as their Prime Minister and we could Save America From Trump.


Israel does some shit i don't like, but they ain't fucking stupid...they leave being stupid up to republicans, who have it down to an art.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Israel does some shit i don't like, but they ain't fucking stupid...they leave being stupid up to republicans, who have it down to an art.


Just joking, the Israeli's wouldn't put their lives in the hands of FPOTUS. That's laughable.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Just joking, the Israeli's wouldn't put their lives in the hands of FPOTUS. That's laughable.


It would be like mooning Iran.


----------



## printer (Nov 4, 2022)

*Marjorie Taylor Greene: ‘Under Republicans, not another penny will go to Ukraine’*
Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) promised on Thursday that “not another penny will go to Ukraine” if Republicans retake control of Congress in Tuesday’s midterm elections.

“The only border they care about is Ukraine, not America’s southern border,” Greene said of Democrats at a Trump rally in Sioux City, Iowa. “Under Republicans, not another penny will go to Ukraine. Our country comes first. They don’t care about our border or our people.”

House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Ky.) similarly suggested last month that Republicans would rein in Ukraine spending if they retake the House, as the GOP appears poised to do, though he stopped far short of saying the faucet would be shut off entirely.

“Ukraine is important, but at the same time it can’t be the only thing, and it can’t be a blank check,” McCarthy told Punchbowl News in October.
The comments earned McCarthy backlash from Democrats, as well as some of his fellow Republicans. The House minority leader appears to be at odds with Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.), who has spearheaded Republican support for Ukraine aid.

Rep. Adam Kinzinger (R-Ill.) accused McCarthy of “giving aid and comfort to the enemy” with his remarks and suggested that the minority leader was trying to appease the far-right wing of the party in his quest to be Speaker.
Greene, a far-right supporter of former President Trump, had warned that the Republican base would be “unhappy” if McCarthy did not give her more power in the House next term.

“I think that to be the best Speaker of the House and to please the base, he’s going to give me a lot of power and a lot of leeway,” Greene told The New York Times Magazine in October.








Marjorie Taylor Greene: ‘Under Republicans, not another penny will go to Ukraine’


Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) promised on Thursday that “not another penny will go to Ukraine” if Republicans retake control of Congress in Tuesday’s midterm elections. “The only border they …




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene: ‘Under Republicans, not another penny will go to Ukraine’*
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) promised on Thursday that “not another penny will go to Ukraine” if Republicans retake control of Congress in Tuesday’s midterm elections.
> 
> “The only border they care about is Ukraine, not America’s southern border,” Greene said of Democrats at a Trump rally in Sioux City, Iowa. “Under Republicans, not another penny will go to Ukraine. Our country comes first. They don’t care about our border or our people.”
> ...


at least she ain’ ambitious


----------



## HGCC (Nov 4, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> If his JRE vid is legit, he has NO IDEA how to smoke…Clinton claimed he “didn’t inhale” - E. Ron can’t even do THAT….


That video makes me laugh, he smoked weed like the piano player in reefer madness.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene: ‘Under Republicans, not another penny will go to Ukraine’*
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) promised on Thursday that “not another penny will go to Ukraine” if Republicans retake control of Congress in Tuesday’s midterm elections.
> 
> “The only border they care about is Ukraine, not America’s southern border,” Greene said of Democrats at a Trump rally in Sioux City, Iowa. “Under Republicans, not another penny will go to Ukraine. Our country comes first. They don’t care about our border or our people.”
> ...


_I_ think she’s a delusional parasite…_THAT_ should make the base unhappy


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> _I_ think she’s a delusional parasite…_THAT_ should make the base unhappy


unfortunately there are a lot of Deluded Parasite ‘22 yard signs


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 4, 2022)

Speaking of GOP leadership, let me unironically offer this:








‎The Revolution with Steve Kornacki on Apple Podcasts


‎News · 2022



podcasts.apple.com





Having mentioned the ‘94 midterms recently here, and having history with Gingrich, this deep dive into a huge chunk of “The Story of How We Got Here” is a very educational look at how the ultimate word-weasel/spin doctor worked - and how he STILL works. He’s an incredibly skilled wormtongue, and an incredibly dangerous man, and the historical background is important: from Newt to now, we see a spiraling of extremity - very like we saw in the French National Assembly in revolutionary France, which famously spiraled into the infamous Reign of Terror. Guillotines. Gallows on Capitol Hill. Ever more extreme.
Anyhow, it’s worth the listen


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> unfortunately there are a lot of Deluded Parasite ‘22 yard signs


A thing about Southern (rural) politics in GA: the (proto)MAGA base has (for a long time) been trashing signs for Dem candidates - and trashing the yards they were in…and replacing them with their Red Scare candidate’s stuff. Houses foolish enough to take the red stuff down & replace the blue can get broken windows or shot up…and no one’s foolish enough to go trying to replace the stuff on the RED lawns, because they will call the police if not shoot you for trespassing if they catch you. The uneasy truce is that blue signs don’t go up in the first place…and red signs get put up wherever. So, this is not the data point it could have been: yard signs are not votes; elections matter. Elections allow people to express their true voice without sacrificing the relationships they depend on IDL. Before the ‘74 midterm, Republican candidates had consistently strong, unwavering support in the polling - that simply didn’t materialize at the ballot box.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> That video makes me laugh, he smoked weed like the piano player in reefer madness.


This one, like Chump, has spent A LOT OF TIME practicing making faces in the mirror


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 4, 2022)

Message from Trump the Chump 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588624947676852224


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 4, 2022)

“RSBN”? Real Stupid Bulshit Network…?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> “RSBN”? Real Stupid Bulshit Network…?


Repugs Supporting Bandits Network?

(edit) we were both close






Right Side Broadcasting Network - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 4, 2022)

Insert facepalm * 

*Lauren Boebert: “Under Joe Biden, the unemployment rate has shot up to 3.7%. Under President Trump it was only just 14%.”*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Repugs Supporting Bandits Network?
> 
> (edit) we were both close
> 
> ...


( RSBN )
*R*etarded *S*ubjects *B*elieve *N*othing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

Shouldn't be an issue for the base after Trump, he can run from his cell like Donald will..









South Dakota Senate candidate Joel Koskan accused of grooming, raping child family member


A Republican running for South Dakota state Senate was charged with felony child abuse Thursday for allegedly grooming and raping his young family member for years, according to local reports.




nypost.com


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Insert facepalm *
> 
> *Lauren Boebert: “Under Joe Biden, the unemployment rate has shot up to 3.7%. Under President Trump it was only just 14%.”*


There is no palm large enough for this face

honestly, I can’t believe she’s really that stupid; I think she’s depending on her onlyfans seeing it as a brilliant “pwn da libs” play…and, of course, those who just gulp it down without even tasting it


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 5, 2022)

I think that’s it; the GOP base no longer has a gag reflex…thanks to years of ‘deep’ training by the overthrow cabal


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 5, 2022)

Talk about your ‘grooming’


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Insert facepalm *
> 
> *Lauren Boebert: “Under Joe Biden, the unemployment rate has shot up to 3.7%. Under President Trump it was only just 14%.”*


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Nov 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Insert facepalm *
> 
> *Lauren Boebert: “Under Joe Biden, the unemployment rate has shot up to 3.7%. Under President Trump it was only just 14%.”*


Is this before the Pandemic?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Is this before the Pandemic?


… the one that man kept litterboxing?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 5, 2022)

Before or after, what difference does it make? I thought the problem with the comment was that it showed a member of Congress couldn’t grasp basic math.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Before or after, what difference does it make? I thought the problem with the comment was that it showed a member of Congress couldn’t grasp basic math.


She can't grasp a lot of things and appears to be an idiot, but that doesn't stop them from being elected. The people of America will get the government they deserve, Russia does. We don't deserve the fallout though or the assholes on TV! America continues to amaze me.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She can't grasp a lot of things and appears to be an idiot, but that doesn't stop them from being elected. The people of America will get the government they deserve, Russia does. We don't deserve the fallout though or the assholes on TV! America continues to amaze me.


How do you deduce that the people of Russia _want_ an autocracy?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> How do you deduce that the people of Russia _want_ an autocracy?


Not want, deserve, from the famous quote. Only a third want autocracy and a third are opposed, the other third doesn't know if its asshole is punched or bored, it's the same all over. When more people are willing to act and vote for autocracy than opposite it or sit idly by while it destroys democracy, they will have autocracy, whether they want it or not or think they are getting some kind of whites only welfare state. Hitler only got a third of the vote in 1933, but he took the rest and in 1933 Hitler was a lot more electable and presentable than Trump, it took an economic collapse to do it in Germany. 

In 2014 America had a good economy and it's the same today, in spite of inflation and gas prices, both beyond the governments control. There are no real seeds of economic discontent the government is responsible, got things done and unemployment is at historic lows. The polling on issues like guns, abortion and a host of other issues heavily favor the democrat's policies, but strangely the political polls are close and at odds with the polls on the issues.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not want, deserve, from the famous quote. Only a third want autocracy and a third are opposed, the other third doesn't know if its asshole is punched or bored, it's the same all over. When more people are willing to act and vote for autocracy than opposite it or sit idly by while it destroys democracy, they will have autocracy, whether they want it or not or think they are getting some kind of whites only welfare state. Hitler only got a third of the vote in 1933, but he took the rest and in 1933 Hitler was a lot more electable and presentable than Trump, it took an economic collapse to do it in Germany.
> 
> In 2014 America had a good economy and it's the same today, in spite of inflation and gas prices, both beyond the governments control. There are no real seeds of economic discontent the government is responsible, got things done and unemployment is at historic lows. The polling on issues like guns, abortion and a host of other issues heavily favor the democrat's policies, but strangely the political polls are close and at odds with the polls on the issues.


You make it sound like the Russian voter had a choice. Want/deserve sounds like a distinction without a difference but for the addition of sanctimony. 

Also, the people who vote maga are being told day and night that _they_ are the vigilant patriots standing between now and autocracy. That rather kicks a hole in the “deserve” judgment from a different direction. They are being effectively manipulated by pros.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not want, deserve, from the famous quote. Only a third want autocracy and a third are opposed, the other third doesn't know if its asshole is punched or bored, it's the same all over. When more people are willing to act and vote for autocracy than opposite it or sit idly by while it destroys democracy, they will have autocracy, whether they want it or not or think they are getting some kind of whites only welfare state. Hitler only got a third of the vote in 1933, but he took the rest and in 1933 Hitler was a lot more electable and presentable than Trump, it took an economic collapse to do it in Germany.
> 
> In 2014 America had a good economy and it's the same today, in spite of inflation and gas prices, both beyond the governments control. There are no real seeds of economic discontent the government is responsible, got things done and unemployment is at historic lows. The polling on issues like guns, abortion and a host of other issues heavily favor the democrat's policies, but strangely the political polls are close and at odds with the polls on the issues.


I'm still trying to figure out what a cold civil war is. 

I don't know what that is but I don't think I deserve it any more than I and the majority of the US deserve the kind of government you say we deserve. I also think you are once again exaggerating the situation. I'm pretty sure the majority of the voters in the US will vote for Democrats. We'll lose the House because of gerrymandering and other anti democratic actions taken by Republicans. Maybe even the Senate because the Constitution skews representation in the Senate toward smaller states the these days happen to be red. We'll still have enough Democrats in Congress to sustain Biden's vetoes of Republican bad bills. It's going to suck the next two years but it's not going to be as dire as you say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You make it sound like the Russian voter had a choice. Want/deserve sounds like a distinction without a difference but for the addition of sanctimony.
> 
> Also, the people who vote maga are being told day and night that _they_ are the vigilant patriots standing between now and autocracy. That rather kicks a hole in the “deserve” judgment from a different direction. They are being effectively manipulated by pros.


I didn't make up the quote, but it is trotted out every time an electorate is about to do something stupid, like elect Trump for instance. It's an old English political quote, so it will sound kinda sanctimonious. Some Americans have no idea of how their government works, others are caught up in information silos and become dupes, but there are those among them who are white nationalists, fascist, Nazis or whatever label you want to put on them. Some of those vigilant patriots are at war with their fellow citizens, to deny it would be to deny the systemic racism in America or the political experience of the American south. Indeed, you have seen the spread of methods of voter suppression and cheating common in the south, but now applied to gerrymandered districts and groups identified through polling and big data.

However, we are getting better at this liberal democracy stuff. Before WW2 there was widespread discrimination against Catholics and separate education systems here in NS. Back in the day religion counted and even JFK had political problems because of religious bigotry, even though he was white as snow. The KKKs hate list once also included Jews and Catholics too. Now religion doesn't matter much and is less a cause of social division, however other forms of bigotry exist and some politicans still pander to it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what a cold civil war is.
> 
> I don't know what that is but I don't think I deserve it any more than I and the majority of the US deserve the kind of government you say we deserve. I also think you are once again exaggerating the situation. I'm pretty sure the majority of the voters in the US will vote for Democrats. We'll lose the House because of gerrymandering and other anti democratic actions taken by Republicans. Maybe even the Senate because the Constitution skews representation in the Senate toward smaller states the these days happen to be red. We'll still have enough Democrats in Congress to sustain Biden's vetoes of Republican bad bills. It's going to suck the next two years but it's not going to be as dire as you say.


As I said, it's more of a psychological state of mind and political tactic, it only descends into violence around the edges. The idea is to seize the levers of power, in this case the presidency and the congress. Then they would use the power of the state against their political opponents and to retain power, like Putin did. They need the courts in America and Putin sometimes has trouble with them in Russia, but he has a Duma that does whatever he wants. They have the form of liberal democratic government, but not the substance, in America that substance appears to be eroding away. One of Putin's methods was and is to flood the zone with bullshit so that it hid the truth and confused the weak minded at home and abroad. I see the same general thing happening in America and by extension here.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 6, 2022)

I lived in KY until I was 15. We were a Catholic family of 7 in western KY. Plenty of bigotry, misogyny, and hate for all there.

We had a neighbor throw a rock at our car as we drove by. We were on our way to church so all 7 were in the car. The funny part is that he threw it so hard that it bounced off the car and struck him in the face. He sued my dad claiming he threw the rock in "self-defense" because we were trying to hit him with the car. Dad brought us all to court. The judge got a laugh out of that. "So you say you saw this car coming right at you and you have the time to bend down to grab a rock then move back and throw it? Case dismissed."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2022)

printer said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene: ‘Under Republicans, not another penny will go to Ukraine’*
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) promised on Thursday that “not another penny will go to Ukraine” if Republicans retake control of Congress in Tuesday’s midterm elections.
> 
> “The only border they care about is Ukraine, not America’s southern border,” Greene said of Democrats at a Trump rally in Sioux City, Iowa. “Under Republicans, not another penny will go to Ukraine. Our country comes first. They don’t care about our border or our people.”
> ...


this is NOT an advocation of murder, just an observation...if she gets speaker of the house, she WILL be murdered...there's no fucking way she could survive a full term with her stupidity, her racism, her hateful nature on full display, daily?...someone will kill her. i'm amazed someone hasn't yet


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Insert facepalm *
> 
> *Lauren Boebert: “Under Joe Biden, the unemployment rate has shot up to 3.7%. Under President Trump it was only just 14%.”*


she makes me think everyone in Colorado should just be flushed and replaced with hamsters...it would raise the IQ of the entire state several points.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Shouldn't be an issue for the base after Trump, he can run from his cell like Donald will..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why is it always republicans talking about "groomers", and then it's the republicans who get arrested for grooming?...you'd think they'd learn to just shut the motherfuck up, and quit drawing attention to their hundreds of glaring flaws.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Before or after, what difference does it make? I thought the problem with the comment was that it showed a member of Congress couldn’t grasp basic math.


or basic humanity, or the truth, or decency...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She can't grasp a lot of things and appears to be an idiot, but that doesn't stop them from being elected. The people of America will get the government they deserve, Russia does. We don't deserve the fallout though or the assholes on TV! America continues to amaze me.


America continues to amaze me, too. and sicken me, and disturb me, and anger me, but it also continues to be my home, and i'm going to do everything i can do to change that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

DeSantis won't say a word, he's just gonna wait for the FBI to arrest Trump and a judge to muzzle him until he goes away, all the republican politicians are, except for the MAGATS and once they are safely elected, they won't care much. With Donald going down DeSantis will slide right in, unless Donald runs for the nomination from a prison cell. He might, and he could have regular visits from Kevin McCarthy who would make pilgrimages to the big house!

He wants to be speaker, but the polls are kinda wonky, even if they show a republican lead. I still think anything could happen on election day and I wouldn't rule out a surprise, even with the republicans gerrymandered advantage in the house. We will see in a couple of days, but I wouldn't bet a dime on the outcome of the coin toss.









Donald Trump "hates" DeSantis, may not vote in FL governor race: Mary Trump


The ex-president recently announced that he will hold a rally in Florida on Sunday to back GOP Senator Marco Rubio, but without Florida Governor Ron DeSantis.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what a cold civil war is.


You’ve been living in the US, right?

We’ve been in a ‘cold civil war’ since the beginning of the civil rights era; we’ve been in a ‘cold civil war’ since Father Coughlin led the armed & unarmed ranks of the America First movement through American cities in support of anti-democratic & pro-Nazi policies (including staying out of WW2).

We’ve been in a cold civil war since ‘businessmen’ decided to raise an army to depose FDR, got exposed by the most decorated soldier & officer in history - and no investigation was held, no charges were filed, no one lost a job or went to jail.

Gotta say, that may be the stupidest, least insightful thing Mahler’s ever said in public - it’s like he missed EVERYTHING from Aryan Nations & Posse Comitatus to Charlottesville, Portland, and Jan.6. At this point, I expect to see him opening soon for Dennis Miller at an Amway convention….

TL;DR = it’s only “cold” because only one side is shooting


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She can't grasp a lot of things and appears to be an idiot, but that doesn't stop them from being elected. The people of America will get the government they deserve, Russia does. We don't deserve the fallout though or the assholes on TV! America continues to amaze me.


Your use of “we” is a bit broad: I’d appreciate it if you wouldn’t make collective pronouncements about what “we” deserve: some of us may have been fighting longer than you’ve known there was a fight.

As for Bobo the clown, she could be a tasteless, unprincipled hustler & just play an idiot on TV: given the scale and the scope of the overthrow effort, even the best-informed have had their vision obscured for a very long time - since Appomattox, in fact, and the birth of “states’ rights” & “heritage, not hate”.

It really just depends on when you start trying to pay attention


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> DeSantis won't say a word, he's just gonna wait for the FBI to arrest Trump and a judge to muzzle him until he goes away, all the republican politicians are, except for the MAGATS and once they are safely elected, they won't care much. With Donald going down DeSantis will slide right in, unless Donald runs for the nomination from a prison cell. He might, and he could have regular visits from Kevin McCarthy who would make pilgrimages to the big house!
> 
> He wants to be speaker, but the polls are kinda wonky, even if they show a republican lead. I still think anything could happen on election day and I wouldn't rule out a surprise, even with the republicans gerrymandered advantage in the house. We will see in a couple of days, but I wouldn't bet a dime on the outcome of the coin toss.
> 
> ...


there's not going to be any meadows running to the prison to ask trumps instructions...trump's fucking moronic base wants him in office, and a few of the magat republicans like marginal traitor queen who have been promised something...the rest of the republicans want his ass the fuck gone, any way they can get it gone. if trump gets locked up, he'll never see visit one from anyone in the republican party, even the stupidest like greene and boebert will be smart enough to keep the fuck away from him once he's indicted


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> How do you deduce that the people of Russia _want_ an autocracy?


“Just World” fallacy


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I didn't make up the quote, but it is trotted out every time an electorate is about to do something stupid, like elect Trump for instance. It's an old English political quote, so it will sound kinda sanctimonious. Some Americans have no idea of how their government works, others are caught up in information silos and become dupes, but there are those among them who are white nationalists, fascist, Nazis or whatever label you want to put on them. Some of those vigilant patriots are at war with their fellow citizens, to deny it would be to deny the systemic racism in America or the political experience of the American south. Indeed, you have seen the spread of methods of voter suppression and cheating common in the south, but now applied to gerrymandered districts and groups identified through polling and big data.
> 
> However, we are getting better at this liberal democracy stuff. Before WW2 there was widespread discrimination against Catholics and separate education systems here in NS. Back in the day religion counted and even JFK had political problems because of religious bigotry, even though he was white as snow. The KKKs hate list once also included Jews and Catholics too. Now religion doesn't matter much and is less a cause of social division, however other forms of bigotry exist and some politicans still pander to it.


You did not need to trot it out in an approving manner. It was off the mark then as now (and for the same reasons).


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 6, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> You’ve been living in the US, right?
> 
> We’ve been in a ‘cold civil war’ since the beginning of the civil rights era; we’ve been in a ‘cold civil war’ since Father Coughlin led the armed & unarmed ranks of the America First movement through American cities in support of anti-democratic & pro-Nazi policies (including staying out of WW2).
> 
> ...


Seems a bit hyperbolic to me. 

I wish people would stop making up terms for something that already exists. What you refer to was called class struggle by Marx. Also class warfare.

But I don't think that's what DIY is talking about.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Your use of “we” is a bit broad: I’d appreciate it if you wouldn’t make collective pronouncements about what “we” deserve: some of us may have been fighting longer than you’ve known there was a fight.
> 
> As for Bobo the clown, she could be a tasteless, unprincipled hustler & just play an idiot on TV: given the scale and the scope of the overthrow effort, even the best-informed have had their vision obscured for a very long time - since Appomattox, in fact, and the birth of “states’ rights” & “heritage, not hate”.
> 
> It really just depends on when you start trying to pay attention


We means your neighbors and NATO allies and as for deserving, that is an old English quote. This shit didn't start with Trump, the political polarization has been going on for a long time as blacks migrated to the democrats and the south flipped republican. States right was a disinformation campaign started by the daughters of the confederacy, the war was about human rights for black folks and still is in many ways. It is this bigoted tribalism that was expanded into culture wars to encompass more of the discontented. The voter suppression and cheating refined in the south over many decades is now being applied by republicans in most states and seeking to control the vote counting and running the elections is part of this too. Stalin said, it's not who votes that counts, its who counts the votes, and republicans have been repeating this line at meetings.

Honestly, I never took an interest in US politics until the rise of blatant fascism in America with the political polarization and the arising of Trump who harnessed its latent energy and malice. If they were confident, they would win the larger war for the heart and soul of the country, why do they need to lie, rig the system and cheat so much? It's kind of like a form of asymmetrical political warfare that involves burning down the country to gain and retain political power with a minority of the country. That only works if you have a base who believes bullshit to begin with and a propaganda machine that can expand it beyond its core with culture wars. Is there really a divide between rural and urban people, or is it the result of the information they consume and how?

As in every country there are those who seek to impede social progress and justice, in America they have become desperate and the peculiarities of the American political system, empowers minority rule.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You did not need to trot it out in an approving manner. It was off the mark then as now (and for the same reasons).


It was a rather neutral statement in fact, you could well deserve the democrats, because I wouldn't bet a dime on the outcome of this one, no matter what the polls are saying. I made no predictions as to what way the election would go but the quote does address the ethical and moral quality of the elected and those who would vote for them. The rest, be it a majority of the country are along for the ride, just like the rest of us, if they should gain power. Government shutdowns over bullshit for instance affect the Canadian economy and snatching defeat from the jaws of victory in Ukraine is another concern. Vlad rooting for the GOP is another worry...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was a rather neutral statement in fact, you could well deserve the democrats, because I wouldn't bet a dime on the outcome of this one, no matter what the polls are saying. I made no predictions as to what way the election would go but the quote does address the ethical and moral quality of the elected and those who would vote for them. The rest, be it a majority of the country are along for the ride, just like the rest of us, if they should gain power. Government shutdowns over bullshit for instance affect the Canadian economy and snatching defeat from the jaws of victory in Ukraine is another concern. Vlad rooting for the GOP is another worry...


The fact that you think that it is mild or neutral is the problem imo. It occludes two very harmful falsehoods:

1) that people tend to be rational
2) that those who seek to subvert the election process are easily recognized.

Taken ad extremum, one could walk past the emaciated corpses of Jewish citizens stacked like cordwood under the smokestack and shrug; they got what they deserved.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The fact that you think that it is mild or neutral is the problem imo. It occludes two very harmful falsehoods:
> 
> 1) that people tend to be rational
> 2) that those who seek to subvert the election process are easily recognized.
> ...


That would be extreme indeed. It emphasizes the importance of responsibility for citizens and warns of the consequences. America recently had a dangerous fool as president and 74 million Americans wanted more death and destruction after 4 years of it. Make foolish choices and suffer the consequences, is the message I believe and over generalizing is not helpful, as is over thinking it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That would be extreme indeed. It emphasizes the importance of responsibility for citizens and warns of the consequences. America recently had a dangerous fool as president and 74 million Americans wanted more death and destruction after 4 years of it. Make foolish choices and suffer the consequences, is the message I believe and over generalizing is not helpful, as is over thinking it.


What I am trying to get past your defensive line is that voting wrong is not automatically foolish. That is the core fallacy in the quote. 

The quote dismisses the effectiveness of marketing the undemocratic ideas aspiring authoritarians employ. It is without compassion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What I am trying to get past your defensive line is that voting wrong is not automatically foolish. That is the core fallacy in the quote.
> 
> The quote dismisses the effectiveness of marketing the undemocratic ideas aspiring authoritarians employ. It is without compassion.


Voting is not wrong, but sometimes the choices are clearly foolish, and the quote was made before mass media or social media. If the republicans win, we will see who lacks compassion, it was a simple observation of the democratic political process and people have been getting hornswoggled at the polls since America or for that matter democracy began. Some appeal to passion versus those who appeal to reason, the passionate ones tend to be con artists and the rational ones want to get things done, solve problems and move forward. Where we should draw the line is when they use violence, hate, cheating and abuse their positions to attain and retain power, the republicans meet these criteria.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the republicans win, we will see who lacks compassion


Obfuscation. Your still not disavowing the quote is where your lack of compassion is evident.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Seems a bit hyperbolic to me.
> 
> I wish people would stop making up terms for something that already exists. What you refer to was called class struggle by Marx. Also class warfare.
> 
> But I don't think that's what DIY is talking about.


Well, I *was* poking at Mahler’s “insight”…but I’m pretty sure we haven’t gotten to class warfare yet (tho I’ll grant that we’re close)…another reason why elections are important.

I have no doubt Marx was a real smart guy, but I doubt he had sufficient grasp of our local complexities to’ve been addressing “the west” directly (reminder: I’m not schooled in Marx or socialism at all); for example, it’s still not widely recognized that, by the end of the 1800s, wage slavery and chattel slavery proponents had more or less reached an accommodation about gaming the economy & keeping labor as close to actual slavery as possible. Industry got commoditized labor, chattel-slavers got free of the need to feed and house a captive workforce, just to point to one example.

I do believe his conclusions about end-stage capitalism are playing out here and around the world right now, so on one level, the overthrow move was totally predictable. It was their end goal, and a terrific distraction from all the chickens coming home to roost, but once exposed, the clock starts ticking on their support, which WILL erode, HAS eroded, IS ERODING - with every new stab of cognitive dissonance breaking the spell even after, spreading the cracks even further.

And here we are…all we can do is breathe, stay loose, keep focused, and follow through on all our talk.

AND under & behind it all, capitalism crumbles fast as it tries to capture EVERYONE in a debt prison they can’t get out of. Yes, even - maybe especially - their base: the pickpocket want us to hand them the wallet because we don’t trust ‘some other guy’…because…the pickpocket told us NOT to?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Obfuscation. Your still not disavowing the quote is where your lack of compassion is evident.


I don't need to disavow anything, much less that quote, not all moral lessons involve compassion, sometimes they involve mistakes!

How many here are compassionate about the Russians and the choices they made? They want to hang onto an empire of the mind too and Putin harnessed ethnonationalism and bigotry to rise to power. Much of their problem is being enslaved to an idealized past and empire and Putin directly appealed to that. Now they are drafted and in Ukraine while their economy goes down the toilet, as Putin used the power of the state against his political opposition and now them. I have more compassion for the poor bastards than most here, who are being herded to their slaughter like the inmates of a death camp.

What of America? What is so bad that the republicans are seen as a viable alternative by almost half the population for whom facts don't seem to matter. What compels people to make such obviously poor choices? The quality of the information we consume affects the quality of our decisions, but there's the rub, in America they have a choice of information sources. This makes them culpable as well as victims. Trump rejected reality when he lost the election and searched for advice to support the delusion after being repeatedly told he lost fair and square. Likewise, his voters dropped foxnews when they revealed the awful truth that Trump lost and searched for a narrative that supported the lie.

The rest of you poor bastards are their victims too, just like when they refused to wear masks, get vaccinated and America suffered a million covid deaths, way more than anybody else at one point. You would think covid alone and Trump's mishandling of it would have scared the shit out of most Americans, not to mention his and the GOP's cozy relationship with Russia.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't need to disavow anything, much less that quote, not all moral lessons involve compassion, sometimes they involve mistakes!
> 
> How many here are compassionate about the Russians and the choices they made? They want to hang onto an empire of the mind too and Putin harnessed ethnonationalism and bigotry to rise to power. Much of their problem is being enslaved to an idealized past and empire and Putin directly appealed to that. Now they are drafted and in Ukraine while their economy goes down the toilet, as Putin used the power of the state against his political opposition and now them. I have more compassion for the poor bastards than most here, who are being herded to their slaughter like the inmates of a death camp.
> 
> ...


I’ll pick out one thing and comment.

“How many here are compassionate about the Russians and the choices they made? They want to hang onto an empire of the mind too and Putin harnessed ethnonationalism and bigotry to rise to power.”

I think that describes a small minority. I believe the majority sought someone who could put food in the stores and a year or two of back pay be made good. When life is hard, you vote for the guy who might have the ponies to pull the system into a semblance of function.

It’s what the Germans did, to their general detriment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> You’ve been living in the US, right?
> 
> We’ve been in a ‘cold civil war’ since the beginning of the civil rights era; we’ve been in a ‘cold civil war’ since Father Coughlin led the armed & unarmed ranks of the America First movement through American cities in support of anti-democratic & pro-Nazi policies (including staying out of WW2).
> 
> ...







Bill overlooks the fact that Trump will soon be indicted and the swiftness of his trial and conviction will shock him and much of America too. The only thing Donald is running for is in the direction away from prison. It's a long way from the republican nomination process and I doubt they will move it up more than a year for him, announce all he wants, everybody will be announcing as a joke. The GOP has no presidential candidate until they nominate one, at this point he's just another among many, some of whom are clearly mad.
*Bill Maher makes grim prediction about Trump in 2024*

81,506 views Nov 6, 2022
Comedian and talk show host Bill Maher sits down with CNN's Fareed Zakaria to discuss the 2022 midterm elections and what could happen if former President Donald Trump runs for office again in 2024. #CNN #news


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You did not need to trot it out in an approving manner. It was off the mark then as now (and for the same reasons).


Sorry you were offended, but you can't please everybody and I am imperfect, like you.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sorry you were offended, but you can't please everybody and I am imperfect, like you.


I would prefer your focus not to be on sentiment but on meaning. In any case …


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’ll pick out one thing and comment.
> 
> “How many here are compassionate about the Russians and the choices they made? They want to hang onto an empire of the mind too and Putin harnessed ethnonationalism and bigotry to rise to power.”
> 
> ...


I generally agree, but there is a big base of them for whom republicans can't fuck up no matter what, they don't vote on the economic issues really. It comes down to the information sources they choose in most cases and that bias was the thin edge of the wedge for Foxnews. Studies have shown that Foxnews views are less informed than those who don't watch news at all. So ignorance and misinformation must be driving ideas like the republicans are better for the economy or that global phenomena like inflation and oil prices are somehow Biden's fault and under his control. The republicans with democratic help over the decades, systematically removed and impeded the government's ability to regulate business or even enforce antitrust laws, price fixing and gouging.

If the democrats screwed up governing like the GOP does or were caught in scandals, they would immediately lose large amounts of support, but not even J6 was enough to sway republicans and they weather scandals unscathed. Matt Gatez will win his district or come really close as will a host of other unsavory characters who could never survive as democrats.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 6, 2022)

Okay….



DIY-HP-LED said:


> We means your neighbors and NATO allies and as for deserving, that is an old English quote.


if *you* won’t be participating in Tuesday’s election, then “we” does not include you on this subject.

Ditto for NATO and our allies: if you’re not HERE dealing with THIS PART, then *WE* must deal with it; if a time comes when NATO and our allies can aid us as *WE* deal with it, we will ask, as surely as Ukraine has asked.

That day is not today. Hopefully, that day won’t be next week, either.

Your quote was a cynical remark to begin with, don’t lean on it too hard.



> This shit didn't start with Trump, the political polarization has been going on for a long time as blacks migrated to the democrats and the south flipped republican.


Thanks for the tip, I’ll look into it



> States right was a disinformation campaign started by the daughters of the confederacy, the war was about human rights for black folks and still is in many ways. It is this bigoted tribalism that was expanded into culture wars to encompass more of the discontented. The voter suppression and cheating refined in the south over many decades is now being applied by republicans in most states and seeking to control the vote counting and running the elections is part of this too. Stalin said, it's not who votes that counts, it’s who counts the votes, and republicans have been repeating this line at meetings.


I have the oddest feeling you haven’t actually read anything I’ve posted here



> Honestly, I never took an interest in US politics until the rise of blatant fascism in America with the political polarization and the arising of Trump….


This is going to sound bad, but it really shows. You’re not wrong, mostly, but you often speak about our politics with an authority that a few years of popular reading cannot provide. I, who’ve been researching these matters (race, slavery, the civil war, reconstruction, Jim Crow, Brown v Board of Education…) since before there was internet, feel no particular sense of authority, but I *do* wish you wouldn’t wave away the contributions of others. There are extremely sharp and experienced people contributing here, and I consider you among them: please consider them to be among YOU.

I would never dream of discussing Canadian - or even parliamentary - politics as if I knew anything a Canadian could benefit from. I’d rather learn than have an opinion.



> As in every country there are those who seek to impede social progress and justice, in America they have become desperate and the peculiarities of the American political system, empowers minority rule.


AFAICT *every* form of government impedes progress and Justice over time; the difference with ours is, it was supposedly made proof against it - we need to learn from the the recent failure and do better. Our “peculiarities” like those of all nations are rooted in how our history has played out, but the accretion of power is as real as gravity and must be treated similarly


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Okay….
> 
> 
> if *you* won’t be participating in Tuesday’s election, then “we” does not include you on this subject.
> ...


It was cynical for sure, and no I won't be nipping over the border to vote. As I mentioned, America could deserve the democrats too, we will soon see. Actions speak louder than words which are often false, but votes are actions and reveal true intentions more clearly. If the republicans win the house or whole congress it won't end American democracy, but it will dig the hole deeper and make it harder to climb out of without eventual bloodshed. Nothing will get done and the chaos will continue if rewarded by the electorate.

As for asking for NATO help, America was the only country to invoked it and NATO forces were in Afghanistan to share Bush's blunder when America was attacked, though we didn't share in the second Gulf war, another blunder on a scale of Vlad's.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Okay….
> 
> 
> if *you* won’t be participating in Tuesday’s election, then “we” does not include you on this subject.
> ...


To your last paragraph: think of it as evolution in action. (Larry Niven)
We devised the best scarecrow we could, and the crows adapted.


----------



## printer (Nov 6, 2022)

*Trump, DeSantis to hold dueling Florida rallies*
Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) and former President Trump and are set to hold dueling rallies in the sunshine state on Sunday as the two prominent Florida figures play tug-of-war for support from the GOP ahead of Tuesday’s election.

The two political rivals are rumored presidential contenders for a 2024, with DeSantis seen as Trump’s biggest competition in a hypothetical Republican primary. 

Trump is set to rally in Miami in support of Sens. Marco Rubio (R-Fla.) and Rick Scott (R-Fla.) along with a host of House Republicans, while DeSantis is expected to rally in Hillsborough County, near Tampa, as he seeks his own reelection, according to the governor’s profile on the streaming service Rumble.

DeSantis isn’t included on the long roster of speakers Trump’s Save America PAC sent in an email late last week. expected at Trump’s rally tonight — a list that includes seven House lawmakers from the state and both sitting senators, Rubio and Sen. Rick Scott (R). The Hill has reached out to DeSantis’ team for more information about his rally plans. 

Trump hit at DeSantis during his rally in Pennsylvania Saturday night, dubbing the governor “Ron DeSanctimonious” and hinting at his own 2024 reelection bid. 
President Biden has called DeSantis “Donald Trump incarnate.” 

Polls have shown Republicans view DeSantis as a leader of the GOP and a top contender heading into 2024, with some results indicating he could even fare better than the former president among Florida Republicans in a presidential primary. 

Trump is scheduled to give remarks at his “Get Out the Vote Rally” in Miami Sunday night at 5 p.m. DeSantis’ “Don’t Tread on Florida” rally is set for around 3 p.m, per the governor’s Rumble page.








Trump, DeSantis to hold dueling Florida rallies


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) and former President Trump are set to hold dueling rallies in the Sunshine State on Sunday as the two prominent Florida figures play tug-of-war for support from the GO…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589383234064125952


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589383234064125952


one disgusting piece of shit apologizing to another disgusting piece of shit on behalf of America...sounds like America is the one that deserves an apology, from both pieces of shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589473972646731778


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589473972646731778


they're lying scumbag pieces of shit...that's what lying scumbag pieces of shit do.
i am no longer surprised, shocked, or amazed at anything the republicans do to make themselves even worse excuses for human beings.
i'm just sad that there are enough fucking idiots in this country for the fucking scumbags to keep getting elected.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 7, 2022)

Ted Cruz Brutally Booed By Houston Astros Fans At World Series Parade


Some people seemed more enthusiastic about booing the Texas senator than they were about cheering the team’s victory.




www.yahoo.com





video 2: that beer can almost nailed him. his bodyguard had a nice block


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589708360076922880


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 7, 2022)

As much as i want to say and wish DOOM on this POS ….



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589654617947774980


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> As much as i want to say and wish DOOM on this POS ….
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589654617947774980


Well, if anyone has intimate knowledge of and experience with mush for brains, it’d be him


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Nov 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> As much as i want to say and wish DOOM on this POS ….
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589654617947774980


He chose to ignore the syphilis. You know, freedom.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> As much as i want to say and wish DOOM on this POS ….
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589654617947774980


i would say it takes one to know one, but even after a devastating stroke, Fetterman is ten times the man ANY trump will ever be.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would say it takes one to know one, but even after a devastating stroke, Fetterman is ten times the man ANY trump will ever be.


not to mention Dr. No


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> not to mention Dr. No


then why did you?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then why did you?


since Fetterman was mentioned


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2022)

cool things about Dr. No 
he has a flame throwing tank that looks like a dragon
has a private army
has a private volcanic island
has his own space launch platform
has a cool interchangeable fake hand
snappy dresser
occasionally hangs out with James Bond.

cool things about elon musk
...he occasionally shuts up
...he has a lot of money?...
he makes cars that are supposed to be self driving but aren't, that burst into flame if you get them close to the ocean...
...he makes satellites and dumps them in orbit by the thousands, fucking over amateur astronomers...
...he kisses putin's ass...
...umm.....that's all i got...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 9, 2022)

More like a Brown Wave in her pants … 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589969890412498945


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 9, 2022)

Hey OZ … enjoy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590160860257079296


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590364982730199041


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 9, 2022)

Missouri and Maryland welcome to the Green Side


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 9, 2022)

Someone might wanna tell Hershel that a “ run-off “ has nothing to do with his kids …. Jus sayin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Someone might wanna tell Hershel that a “ run-off “ has nothing to do with his kids …. Jus sayin.


We are going to be hearing a lot about Herschel, I expect Donald will cling to him like a drowning man and there will be rallies in Georgia whether Herschel wants them or not! Herschel's runoff might be the only way he can delay his indictment over the documents! It's still election season...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 9, 2022)

Meanwhile at Mar-a-Lardass …. *Ketchup intensifies

Sources close to Man Baby *Trump *described him as "fuming" at his Mar-a-Lago estate Tuesday night as GOP candidates he had backed started to lose or underperform.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Someone might wanna tell Hershel that a “ run-off “ has nothing to do with his kids …. Jus sayin.


Hershel be like


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Meanwhile at Mar-a-Lardass …. *Ketchup intensifies
> 
> Sources close to Man Baby *Trump *described him as "fuming" at his Mar-a-Lago estate Tuesday night as GOP candidates he had backed started to lose or underperform.
> 
> ...


It was more than fuming; reports are he was livid, and it was a full blow freakout with Donald screaming at anybody he saw for hours.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was more than fuming; reports are he was livid, and it was a full blow freakout with Donald screaming at anybody he saw for hours.


Maybe that pea-brain aneurism will finally pop and make a ketchup fountain ….


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 9, 2022)

Ouch … 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590518284000014336


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was more than fuming; reports are he was livid, and it was a full blow freakout with Donald screaming at anybody he saw for hours.


~ominous cello noises from various judicial entities intensify~


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 9, 2022)

I’m *NOT* mad … you mad 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590474508074635264


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I’m *NOT* mad … you mad
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590474508074635264
> View attachment 5223975


he lost weight!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I’m *NOT* mad … you mad
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590474508074635264
> View attachment 5223975


Looks like he spent the evening trying to shit a rather large brick.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 9, 2022)

Still has Scrotum neck tho …


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 9, 2022)

Written from the Golden Toilet


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ouch …
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590518284000014336


i and several other people have been saying that this was exactly what he was doing...what kind of political analysis is going on in the gop, if my dumb ass can see this shit plainly for months, and they're just now figuring it out?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 9, 2022)

Trump Under Fire From Within G.O.P. After Midterms


“Republicans have followed Donald Trump off the side of a cliff,” a longtime adviser said.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Nov 10, 2022)

It seems you have labeled me bad for voting Republican. Thing is I vote for who I like.

But most don't realized I have 3 Biracial kids, two Anchor Babies that are my Step Babies and one that is just normal White Boy.

I've been called the N word many times. Had a Girlfriend said I didn't have a set if I didn't call her the N word.

Been harassed by Cops because I looked out of place where I was. Hey I felt they was just doing their job.

Was almost killed by 3 Skinheads. 

My Stepdaughter used Affirmative Action for College and work. I asked her about it? She said it is there to use so she did. 

But yes I voted for Trump twice because I was doing good under his policies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## printer (Nov 10, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> It seems you have labeled me bad for voting Republican. Thing is I vote for who I like.
> 
> But most don't realized I have 3 Biracial kids, two Anchor Babies that are my Step Babies and one that is just normal White Boy.
> 
> ...


Forget about the environment, the constitution, world order... ...glad you were doing better under Trump (not really).


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Nov 10, 2022)

Actually I was happier under Trump like the Border. 

I work from Mc Allen to El Paso during the 80's and it was a mess then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Actually I was happier under Trump like the Border.
> 
> I work from Mc Allen to El Paso during the 80's and it was a mess then.


Well at least Biden is kicking Putin's ass while Trump had his head shoved up it. He also pulled off a midterm miracle among many other accomplishments. America needs immigrants, lack of immigrants leads to inflation. If you want to control migration then give the employers mandatory minimums, they are American citizens and are betraying their nation for greed. The poor folks are just looking for a better life and most are of no real harm and are desperately needed. America will need to triple Immagration to maintain its population and only Africans, Muslims and south-central Americans are on offer. The ones flying in from Asia are the ones you'll be working for and nobody from Europe wants to come any more.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Nov 10, 2022)

Seems like so many nick picking what they want to hear what Trump said but Putin had respect for Trump. Now none of them have any for Biden. 

As for Illegals it is a plan to help destroy the country. 

Got a Son only reason's he voted for Biden is because he said he will forgive Student Loans and Legalize Marijuana. Hey I paid my own Student Loan off.

Obama and Biden are so Racist it isn't funny.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 10, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Seems like so many nick picking what they want to hear what Trump said but Putin had respect for Trump. Now none of them have any for Biden.
> 
> As for Illegals it is a plan to help destroy the country.
> 
> ...


How are 'illegals' (such a shitty term to use for people) a plan to destroy the country?


I personally can't understand how any American who loves our nation can be cool with the data that Trump was given on American citizens from the RNC when he won the Republican nomination being handed over to the Russian military to attack us. That disqualifies Trump and anyone he supports instantly from my POV.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Seems like so many nick picking what they want to hear what Trump said but Putin had respect for Trump. Now none of them have any for Biden.
> 
> As for Illegals it is a plan to help destroy the country.
> 
> ...


example of Biden being racist?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> example of Biden being racist?


God the nonsense in that post was so much that I missed that bit. Classic.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> How are 'illegals' (such a shitty term to use for people) a plan to destroy the country?
> 
> 
> I personally can't understand how any American who loves our nation can be cool with the data that Trump was given on American citizens from the RNC when he won the Republican nomination being handed over to the Russian military to attack us. That disqualifies Trump and anyone he supports instantly from my POV.


There’s the whole “classified/SCI documents, clean title, lo miles, ask for Donny” shenanigan.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> example of Biden being racist?


 “Poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Seems like so many nick picking what they want to hear what Trump said but Putin had respect for Trump. Now none of them have any for Biden.
> 
> As for Illegals it is a plan to help destroy the country.
> 
> ...


What about J6 the insurrection at the capitol? Sounds like you're sad you missed it and would have fit right in!

Or better yet, how about those top-secret documents and the obstruction of justice? He will go down fast and first over that one.

What about the malicious dereliction of duty during covid and J6?

He's a psychopathic moron and was unfit for office, a fascist and proto despot who failed at everything including that. He even failed by becoming president, since it was just a marketing ploy, unfortunately for him and America he won, and it quickly went to what little head he had. He will soon be in a cage until removed in a bag, bye Donald, maybe the next guy will have better luck destroying the constitution and rule of law.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> “Poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids”.


That is pretty oblique. Did he say that? Where, when?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is pretty oblique. Did he say that? Where, when?


 Des Moines Iowa, Aug 8th 2019.









Joe Biden's campaign says he misspoke when he said 'poor kids' are just as bright as 'white kids' | CNN Politics


Former Vice President Joe Biden's campaign says he misspoke when he told a group of Hispanic and Asian voters in Iowa on Thursday that "poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids" before he attempted to correct himself.




www.cnn.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 10, 2022)

August 2020:

“Unlike the African American community, with notable exceptions, the Latino community is an incredibly diverse community with incredibly different attitudes about different things.” 

-Joe Biden


----------



## shimbob (Nov 10, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Putin had respect for Trump.


An autocratic dictator respecting trump is not the flex you think it is.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> August 2020:
> 
> “Unlike the African American community, with notable exceptions, the Latino community is an incredibly diverse community with incredibly different attitudes about different things.”
> 
> -Joe Biden


Compared to “shithole countries” that seems of a lesser order.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Compared to “shithole countries” that seems of a lesser order.


Sure, we can always find something worse to compare against. As an example, it would be worse for me to smash you in the kneecap with a baseball bat, compared to slapping you in the face, but that doesn't magically make it ok for me to Will Smith you.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Sure, we can always find something worse to compare against. As an example, it would be worse for me to smash you in the kneecap with a baseball bat, compared to slapping you in the face, but that doesn't magically make it ok for me to Will Smith you.


it simply does not compare. 









The 15 most offensive things that have come out of Trump’s mouth


While claiming to ‘cherish women’ and to be the ‘least racist person,’ Trump has offered up some shocking comments.




www.politico.eu


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 10, 2022)

Lmao Biden being a old ass white man who flubs words often saying stupid shit is a far cry from him being racist.

Finding those cherry picked moments to spam around the internet while claiming otherwise, doesn't change that.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Nov 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Lmao Biden being a old ass white man who flubs words often saying stupid shit is a far cry from him being racist.
> 
> Finding those cherry picked moments to spam around the internet while claiming otherwise, doesn't change that.


Yea I know like him saying he didn't want his kids going to school with Black Kids or being in favor of the KKK. But he is a true Democrat so why expect anything different.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Seems like so many nick picking what they want to hear what Trump said but Putin had respect for Trump. Now none of them have any for Biden.
> 
> As for Illegals it is a plan to help destroy the country.
> 
> ...


putin didn't have respect for trump, trump sucked his dick, kissed his ass, and licked his taint in between...
he was putin's money launderer, and he has dirt on him that trump does NOT want to come out.
illegals are going to destroy the country? how, exactly? by picking peaches, hoeing beets, tarring roofs, and mowing grass? for god's sake man, think about this shit for one day, without looking at any of your usual news sources. think independently for one day...if you don't start coming up with some questions after one day, then don't bother thinking anymore, trump has people that are doing it for you.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Yea I know like him saying he didn't want his kids going to school with Black Kids or being in favor of the KKK. But he is a true Democrat so why expect anything different.


links to alleged quotes?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Yea I know like him saying he didn't want his kids going to school with Black Kids or being in favor of the KKK. But he is a true Democrat so why expect anything different.


thats horseshit, this is what he said about integration.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2020/10/27/fact-check-post-partly-false-biden-1977-racial-jungle-remark/6045749002/
at no point does he say fuck all about his kids going to school with black kids...and he isn't against integration, he was against forced bussing, not the same thing at all.
the whole stupid ass kkk thing came when Biden gave a eulogy when Robert Byrd, a long time senator, and member of the kkk died while in office. he gave a short, polite speech, which was the minimum expected, and so did many others who had worked with him during his career, which was quite separate from his activities in the kkk (of which he was NOT the leader)
https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-byrd-eulogy-biden-kkk-grand/fact-checkrobert-byrdeulogized-by-joe-bidenat-funeralwas-notkkkgrandwizard-idUSKBN26S2EE
took me less than 5 minutes to find this...makes me think you aren't even trying to find the truth, you hear the first thing that makes your feels feel good, then quit listening to anything else, because the truth would fuck all of that up...


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 10, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Seems like so many nick picking what they want to hear what Trump said but Putin had respect for Trump. Now none of them have any for Biden.
> 
> As for Illegals it is a plan to help destroy the country.
> 
> ...


Most of Russia likes Trump. Tucker Carlson too. Respect? Biden lead a coalition that is kicking Putin's ass and Russia's via a very small country Putin thought he could takeover in 3-4 days. Now Putin is fighting for his political life and worries about assassinations from his own cabal. Trump thought Putin was very smart with that move. Only 2 countries had/have a favorable view of Trump, Russia and Israel.

Sucks for you when people vote for their interests instead of your hate. Good for your son.

Those "racists" have been sweeping the minority votes. Do you know why? Civil rights, an issue greater than pronouns or CRT that isn't taught.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it simply does not compare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not claiming that it does, but not everything should be compared against an idiot like Trump.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not claiming that it does, but not everything should be compared against an idiot like Trump.


I’m not. But the claim was about Presidents being racist iirc.
Going forward I’m less concerned with about-to-be-indicted and more worried about the likes of McCarthy, Mastriano, Scott, Johnson et al.: dangerous non-buffoons.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 10, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Yea I know like him saying he didn't want his kids going to school with Black Kids or being in favor of the KKK. But he is a true Democrat so why expect anything different.









Wow man, the shit you are spammed online must be epic.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 10, 2022)

Talk about ‘saying the quiet part out loud’….


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590771129681342464


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not. But the claim was about Presidents being racist iirc.


No, it was about a specific person, not Presidents at large.


----------



## topcat (Nov 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Talk about ‘saying the quiet part out loud’….
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590771129681342464


"When someone shows you who they are, believe them the first time."


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 10, 2022)

topcat said:


> "When someone shows you who they are, believe them the first time."


“It’s not just ‘a good idea’: your life may depend upon it”


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2022)

topcat said:


> "When someone shows you who they are, believe them the first time."


just a full page ad Dotard took out to execute the central park 5 after they were found innocent. lmao.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 10, 2022)

Thank you. People need to be reminded


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Thank you. People need to be reminded


"the blacks love me" --djt


----------



## topcat (Nov 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> "the blacks love me" --djt


"Oh, look at my African American over here. Look at him. Are you the greatest?"


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 10, 2022)

“If you have a problem figuring out whether you’re for me or Trump then you ain’t black.” 

- Joe Biden, May 2020


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2022)

nothing like sexualizing your daughter


The same year former contestants say Trump unexpectedly entered the Miss Teen USA dressing room, the reigning Miss Universe, Brook Antoinette Mahealani Lee, recalls Trump asking her about the looks of his daughter Ivanka, who was co-hosting the pageant. “‘Don’t you think my daughter’s hot? She’s hot, right?'” Mahealani Lee recalls Trump saying.


----------



## Sickofitall420247 (Nov 10, 2022)

I'm really disappointed in people claiming that we are a liberal democracy when we are actually a constitutional republic.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> “If you have a problem figuring out whether you’re for me or Trump then you ain’t black.”
> 
> - Joe Biden, May 2020


https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/18/politics/diversity-joe-biden-cabinet-analysis/index.html


https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/21/us/biden-cabinet-diversity-gender-race.html




Sickofitall420247 said:


> I'm really disappointed in people claiming that we are a liberal democracy when we are actually a constitutional republic.


Does that mean that we should not all have the same ability to easily vote (and have it count) for our political leaders?


----------



## Sickofitall420247 (Nov 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/18/politics/diversity-joe-biden-cabinet-analysis/index.html
> View attachment 5224405
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/21/us/biden-cabinet-diversity-gender-race.html
> ...


I don't know maybe you should ask our founding fathers.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 10, 2022)

Sickofitall420247 said:


> I don't know maybe you should ask our founding fathers.









.... They must be busy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

Sickofitall420247 said:


> I'm really disappointed in people claiming that we are a liberal democracy when we are actually a constitutional republic.


really? that's what disappoints you? one party trying to take away the rights of over half the country is ok?
the leader of one party stealing secret documents for undisclosed purposes, and refusing to return them, lying to the fbi about it until they were forced to retrieve them on their own doesn't disappoint you? but someone using the wrong term to define our system of government is a deal breaker? gotta have priorities, i guess...


----------



## printer (Nov 10, 2022)

Sickofitall420247 said:


> I don't know maybe you should ask our founding fathers.


And use muskets and black powder.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 10, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Seems like so many nick picking what they want to hear what Trump said but Putin had respect for Trump. Now none of them have any for Biden.
> 
> As for Illegals it is a plan to help destroy the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## printer (Nov 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? that's what disappoints you? one party trying to take away the rights of over half the country is ok?
> the leader of one party stealing secret documents for undisclosed purposes, and refusing to return them, lying to the fbi about it until they were forced to retrieve them on their own doesn't disappoint you? but someone using the wrong term to define our system of government is a deal breaker? gotta have priorities, i guess...


Uh, they do not want to take away the rights of half the country, they want to 'reshape society'.


----------



## topcat (Nov 10, 2022)

Sickofitall420247 said:


> I'm really disappointed in people claiming that we are a liberal democracy when we are actually a constitutional republic.


Cheer up. Watch a Three Stooges short.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

printer said:


> Uh, they do not want to take away the rights of half the country, they want to 'reshape society'.


i don't think society wants to be reshaped...especially by a bunch of dicks and assholes.


----------



## Sickofitall420247 (Nov 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? that's what disappoints you? one party trying to take away the rights of over half the country is ok?
> the leader of one party stealing secret documents for undisclosed purposes, and refusing to return them, lying to the fbi about it until they were forced to retrieve them on their own doesn't disappoint you? but someone using the wrong term to define our system of government is a deal breaker? gotta have priorities, i guess...


At least you admit that it's the wrong term.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

topcat said:


> Cheer up. Watch a Three Stooges short.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

Sickofitall420247 said:


> At least you admit that it's the wrong term.


i think if you'll look, i've never said we were a liberal democracy, so i have nothing to admit...and the person that uses that term the most is wrong, but in an innocent way, and he's a Canadian, so cut him a little slack, he seems to use it as a generic term for every country in the world that isn't an oppressive fascist regime.
and what do you mean "at least" ?
do i owe you something? have you noticed a history of my refusing to admit if i make a mistake? 
and in this case, i did not make that mistake. so it would seem to me, i owe you nothing, and admitting that that is the wrong term is not the least i can do, it's the appropriate thing to do...the least i could do is laugh at you and use it anyway to spite you.


----------



## Sickofitall420247 (Nov 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think if you'll look, i've never said we were a liberal democracy, so i have nothing to admit...and the person that uses that term the most is wrong, but in an innocent way, and he's a Canadian, so cut him a little slack, he seems to use it as a generic term for every country in the world that isn't an oppressive fascist regime.


I never claimed or implied that you did.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

printer said:


> Uh, they do not want to take away the rights of half the country, they want to 'reshape society'.


and shore up Social Security.
To misquote Magritte, “this is a shoring tool.”



Maybe we should stop the Stihl.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2022)

Sickofitall420247 said:


> I'm really disappointed in people claiming that we are a liberal democracy when we are actually a constitutional republic.


i'm really disappointed that miller lite says it tastes great and is less filling. it doesn't taste great.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

so, America being a liberal democracy sure sucks for the fascists, doesn't it?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2022)

topcat said:


> Cheer up. Watch a Three Stooges short.


he deserves to watch a curly joe. not a shemp. and for sure not a curly.


----------



## printer (Nov 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm really disappointed that miller lite says it tastes great and is less filling. it doesn't taste great.


I used to make the stuff. We brewed it and watered it down.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

printer said:


> I used to make the stuff. We brewed it and watered it down.


HERETIC!


----------



## printer (Nov 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> HERETIC!


Hey, I got paid well. Other than the shift work it was a pretty good gig.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so, America being a liberal democracy sure sucks for the fascists, doesn't it?


It’s also a constitutional republic!


----------



## topcat (Nov 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> he deserves to watch a curly joe. not a shemp. and for sure not a curly.


Joe DeRita.


----------



## Sickofitall420247 (Nov 10, 2022)

Democracy vs Republic - Difference and Comparison | Diffen


What's the difference between Democracy and Republic? The key difference between a democracy and a republic lies in the limits placed on government by the law, which has implications for minority rights. Both forms of government tend to use a representational system — i.e., citizens vote to...




www.diffen.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

topcat said:


> Joe DeRita.


you guys forgot Joe Besser


----------



## topcat (Nov 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It’s also a constitutional republic!


Ho Ho's are the Devil's cake.


----------



## topcat (Nov 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you guys forgot Joe Besser


Better than DeRita.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> nothing like sexualizing your daughter
> 
> 
> The same year former contestants say Trump unexpectedly entered the Miss Teen USA dressing room, the reigning Miss Universe, Brook Antoinette Mahealani Lee, recalls Trump asking her about the looks of his daughter Ivanka, who was co-hosting the pageant. “‘Don’t you think my daughter’s hot? She’s hot, right?'” Mahealani Lee recalls Trump saying.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you guys forgot Joe Besser


...and i was doing great until you brought him up!!!!!! lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

joe derita never did films with them, he was the last stooge, and only worked on tv with moe and larry.


----------



## topcat (Nov 10, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5224436
> View attachment 5224437
> View attachment 5224438
> View attachment 5224439


Many people say 'Skanka played a game where she would sit on it's lap to see how long it took to get an erection. Everybody knows it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

topcat said:


> Many people say 'Skanka played a game where she would sit on it's lap to see how long it took to get an erection. Everybody knows it.


such a healthy family...larceny, incest, every daddy issue in existence, it's always seemed to me that the entire family would have been a perfect fit in the french aristocracy just before the revolution.


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2022)

Sickofitall420247 said:


> I'm really disappointed in people claiming that we are a liberal democracy when we are actually a constitutional republic.


After a while you get used to it. It's better not to worry about the educational levels of our fellow citizens. For example, it's not really worth it trying explaining why this millennium started in 2001 instead of 2000. Some people just aren't equipped for that level of thought.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

injinji said:


> After a while you get used to it. It's better not to worry about the educational levels of our fellow citizens. For example, it's not really worth it trying explaining why this millennium started in 2001 instead of 2000. Some people just aren't equipped for that level of thought.


I remember the huge televised parties a year early.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 10, 2022)

injinji said:


> After a while you get used to it. It's better not to worry about the educational levels of our fellow citizens. For example, it's not really worth it trying explaining why this millennium started in 2001 instead of 2000. Some people just aren't equipped for that level of thought.





cannabineer said:


> I remember the huge televised parties a year early.


Blame Prince.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 10, 2022)

"Gonna party like it's 2000.." just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Blame Prince.


I don’t think he was involved. Paris with the tower lit up like Vegas was featured.


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2022)

I want to give a big shout out to the GOP for displaying such good sportsmanship. Back in spring everyone agreed they would pick up a minimum of 30 seats in the house if they would just sit in their basement until election day. But did they do that? No, they didn't. Firstly the SC over turned Roe, allowing GOP controlled states to outlaw abortion, something that 25% of the population agree with. And to make sure everyone knew what they were planning, Senator Graham said he was going to place a bill on the senate floor to outlaw abortion nation wide. (Then members of the SC said they wanted to do the same with gay marriage, another position that is not widely shared by most Americans)

And if that was not enough of a leg up for the blue team, the GOP with the help of 45 pushed some Mega MAGA folks through the primaries. Everyone knows you can't win a GOP primary without the donald, but winning the general with him is an uphill battle, yet they are such good sportsman, they insisted on giving the blue team a fair shot.

And while the fact their big red wave was more like a pink ripple had to be a disappointment, knowing they went out of their way to let us know where they stood on the issues that mattered, I feel they feel good about themselves.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

injinji said:


> I want to give a big shout out to the GOP for displaying such good sportsmanship. Back in spring everyone agreed they would pick up a minimum of 30 seats in the house if they would just sit in their basement until election day. But did they do that? No, they didn't. Firstly the SC over turned Roe, allowing GOP controlled states to outlaw abortion, something that 25% of the population agree with. And to make sure everyone knew what they were planning, Senator Graham said he was going to place a bill on the senate floor to outlaw abortion nation wide. (Then members of the SC said they wanted to do the same with gay marriage, another position that is not widely shared by most Americans)
> 
> And if that was not enough of a leg up for the blue team, the GOP with the help of 45 pushed some Mega MAGA folks through the primaries. Everyone knows you can't win a GOP primary without the donald, but winning the general with him is an uphill battle, yet they are such good sportsman, they insisted on giving the blue team a fair shot.
> 
> And while the fact their big red wave was more like a pink ripple had to be a disappointment, knowing they went out of their way to let us know where they stood on the issues that mattered, I feel they feel good about themselves.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 10, 2022)

Sickofitall420247 said:


> Democracy vs Republic - Difference and Comparison | Diffen
> 
> 
> What's the difference between Democracy and Republic? The key difference between a democracy and a republic lies in the limits placed on government by the law, which has implications for minority rights. Both forms of government tend to use a representational system — i.e., citizens vote to...
> ...


The US is a both a democracy and a republic. As said in that link you posted. The US is a democratic republic with a constitution that can be amended.

What's your point?

edit

I'm not going to dance around the subject. 

*Most Republicans are prepared to destroy anything genuinely democratic in the American system in order to gain and/or retain power*









US voters have backed abortion. Republicans will fight back


OPINION: Narratives of the ‘resiliency of American democracy’ are premature, even if the Democrats held out well




www.opendemocracy.net





It's not just abortion but abortion is one of the rights Republicans are going after. LGBTQ rights, minority rights, the universal right to vote itself.

We see you


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 11, 2022)

Angry Orange is Raging again.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 11, 2022)

Sickofitall420247 said:


> I'm really disappointed in people claiming that we are a liberal democracy when we are actually a constitutional republic.


I get it: pretty disappointed in the fake concern about participatory self-government being some fiendish “liberal plot”…instead of THE WAY THE FOUNDERS DESIGNED IT.

They didn’t adopt Plato’s hereditary ruling class (the “philosopher-kings”), they made a REPRESENTATIVE government, with representatives ELECTED BY CITIZENS. That’s the ONLY “liberal” or “Democratic” part of it…but that’s ALL y’all want to talk about, innit?

I swear, y’all won’t be happy until the Constitution has been declared ‘unconstitutional’ & only billionaires get to vote or hold office…but IF that happens, y’all WON’T be happy for long, ‘cause they’ll have no more use for you ‘patriots’ once that happens.

Stay away from the quislings & the wormtongues, read some *real* history for a change


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 11, 2022)

printer said:


> Uh, they do not want to take away the rights of half the country, they want to 'reshape society'.


Gee, and after all the complaining about “liberals” and their “social engineering”: those poor fools getting engineered out of their shorts…and can’t even tell


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> … until the Constitution has been declared ‘unconstitutional’


that sounds delightfully Lewis Carroll


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 11, 2022)

Illinois hilarity - 
love the *Fuck you Adrian guy getting in shot. 







In January, an Illinois judge *reversed his own rape conviction* of an 18-year-old so he wouldn’t serve prison time for assaulting an intoxicated 16-year-old girl. The case drew national headlines, and the judge was *reassigned* to civil, not criminal, cases. Now, Eighth Circuit *Judge Robert Adrian *has narrowly won his campaign to remain on the bench for another six years, winning 62 percent of the vote—just over the 60 percent threshold.

Adrian still faces a complaint that the Illinois Judicial Inquiry Board filed with the state’s Courts Commission, and that complaint could result in his suspension, censure, or even removal. A meeting will be held in that case on December 8.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 11, 2022)

Oh Ted ….


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 11, 2022)

Donny wants attention …


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 11, 2022)

The people who are telling us that the US is a republic and not a democracy are not wrong and they are probably hewing closer to the original intent of the framers of the constitution than people who support US democracy as it stands today. 









Opinion | Republicans Are Moving Rapidly to Cement Minority Rule. Blame the Constitution.


Democracy is in trouble, but a lawless coup isn’t the real threat.




www.politico.com





*Opinion | Republicans Are Moving Rapidly to Cement Minority Rule. Blame the Constitution.*

_Democracy is not just the enemy of the Republican Party. It is also the enemy of the Constitution. Americans associate the Constitution with popular liberties such as due process and freedom of speech. They overlook its architecture of state power, which erects formidable barriers to equal representation and majority rule in all three branches of government. The Republicans are not struggling to overturn a long and storied history of democratic rules and norms. They’re walking through an open door.

In unicameral legislatures, the democratic majority — described by James Madison as those who “labor under all the hardships of life and secretly sigh for a more equal distribution of its blessings” — has too much power to pursue its “leveling” designs. If the legislature is divided in two, however, with an upper chamber reflecting the interests of the wealthy minority “who are placed above the feelings of indigence,” the majority’s designs will be frustrated._

It was, after all, written by wealthy men for wealthy men. Labor have been fighting to get the bourgeoise's un-calloused hands off their throats for generations. The 15th and 19th Amendments to the constitution expanded the right to vote to Black men, and women. States made laws that effectively took the right to vote away from Black people. The Voting Rights Act wiped those laws away. But the voting rights act never became an amendment and THAT is what the "US is a Republic not a Democracy" people are going after. In 2015 SCOTUS struck section 5 from the VRA. Section 5 required the nationalization of voting standards and preemptive action by the federal government to protect those standards. Because the Constitution does not set a standard, states set their own standards. And so, here we are today, with states using extreme Gerrymandering, and laws that make it harder for lower income people to vote, laws that exclude people with past convictions from voting even though they served their sentences. States also jigger with the election system itself to skew the vote in their favor. Needless to say, most of those actions were taken by Republicans who, ever since Nixon was Prez, agreed with the Constitution that the right to vote is not a universal one.

Liberals/Democrats aren't fighting to defend the Constitution as it stands, we are fighting to change it and it is Republicans who by opposing democracy and majority rule are simply fighting for the status quo of Constitutional law. The Warren court brought a higher level of democracy and a glimmer of majority rule to the US. The current stack of right wing SCOTUS judges believe the Warren court over stepped. They will argue for a return to the founder's form of Constitutional law and sweep away rulings made by earlier courts. After all, they were chosen by minority presidents and confirmed in the Senate, which by design skews to minority interests. 

The majority on the SCOTUS see majority rule as a threat. It probably is, to them.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 11, 2022)

Vanity Fair Article Title wins the internet…..

Article was behind paywall *shrugs


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The people who are telling us that the US is a republic and not a democracy are not wrong and they are probably hewing closer to the original intent of the framers of the constitution than people who support US democracy as it stands today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When white people are the minority it’s time to impose minority rule, but the system isn’t fixed.

So sayeth old white guys from the 18th century.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591168156831453185


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


>


LEAVE HERSCHEL ALONE! You are lucky he even performed for you BASTARDS!
LEAVE HERSCHEL ALONE!...Please.
donald trump talked about professionalism and said if HERSCHEL was a professional he would've pulled it off no matter what.
Speaking of professionalism, when is it professional to publicly bash someone who is going through a hard time.
Leave Herschel Alone Please!
Leave HERSCHEL WALKER alone! Right now! I mean it!
Anyone that has a problem with him you deal with me, because he is not well right now.
LEAVE HIM ALONE!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

*GOP Bomb Goes Off: Turning On 'Toxic,' 'Loser' Trump After Humiliating Losses*

202,678 views Nov 11, 2022
After President Biden and the Democrats outperformed expectations in the midterm elections, the Republican party that was loyal to Trump in extreme terms is suddenly saying Trump dragged the party down and blew a big opportunity to control Congress. You will see the scathing rebuke of Trump from GOP operatives to Fox News to Rupert Murdoch’s papers. In this special report, MSNBC’s Ari Melber shows you Trump’s losing streak dating back to 2016 and reports on what the GOP will do now.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591315501200084992


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 12, 2022)

fines should have been more $$$ but a good start








Judge fined a group of Trump lawyers $50k each for filing meritless and mistake-strewn lawsuit against Hillary Clinton


Trump's lawyers accused Clinton and dozens of others of a vast conspiracy in a failed case. A judge slapped them with fines for misusing the courts.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2022)

Has the Kari Lake Steal Squeal started yet?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591315501200084992


i will be honest with you...those races were scaring me a lot more than the house race.
they can do so much damage, if he would have had his own people installed in those positions in 2020, we wouldn't be having this conversation, we'd be having one about how badly president trump is fucking up the entire world


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2022)

they could have included gay or trans in the landuage, but didn't...so that means we get to fuck them over, because we don't like their life style...motherfucking goddamn sexually repressed religious zealots are in control of the judicial system, and HAVE TO BE EXPELLED
https://www.reuters.com/legal/us-judge-rejects-biden-administrations-lgbt-health-protections-2022-11-12/


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i will be honest with you...those races were scaring me a lot more than the house race.
> they can do so much damage, if he would have had his own people installed in those positions in 2020, we wouldn't be having this conversation, we'd be having one about how badly president trump is fucking up the entire world


i've been wondering if dominion and the other voting machine mfg's have changed their software after gods know who has downloaded data from them


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i've been wondering if dominion and the other voting machine mfg's have changed their software after gods know who has downloaded data from them


imagine the legal exposure if they didn’t! I’m wagering back-compatibility is now nil.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591211874917486594


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they could have included gay or trans in the landuage, but didn't...so that means we get to fuck them over, because we don't like their life style...motherfucking goddamn sexually repressed religious zealots are in control of the judicial system, and HAVE TO BE EXPELLED
> https://www.reuters.com/legal/us-judge-rejects-biden-administrations-lgbt-health-protections-2022-11-12/


I recognized that name Kacsmaryk. I think I posted this in the “my judges” thread. He is maga in a robe. 









The Federal Courts Are Out of Control Right Now


A flurry of radical decisions by Republican-appointed judges shows who really rules this country.




slate.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590872001132085248


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590872001132085248


wow...it would be SO fucking awesome if they investigated and declared the entire election invalid, because of trump and his mouth...
well, and of course, the entire republican party being a bunch of corrupt, cheating assholes.
desatanis would win a run off or whatever they decided to do, but just the fact that they would have to have a run off would just chap their asses with a wire brush.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

The house could come down to a single seat or two advantage for the GOP and that opens up possibilities. Joe could knock off one or even two in states with a democratic governor, using the offer of a nice federal job or ambassadorship, it's been done before, no MAGATs need apply.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2022)

MTG on “ Candidate Quality “ ….. *facepalm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> MTG on “ Candidate Quality “ ….. *facepalm
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225243View attachment 5225244


Would calling someone a "pinecone" be a RIU TOS violation? 
How about a "stable jenuis"?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> MTG on “ Candidate Quality “ ….. *facepalm
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225243View attachment 5225244











45 Of The Most Amusing Child-Friendly Insults That Members Of This Online Group Couldn’t Resist Sharing With Others


Adults are careful about swearing with children around, but these swears and insults are safe to use around kids as well as allow you to blow off some steam.




www.boredpanda.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

Let's see how the "rebrainwashing" of the Magats goes, they can't afford to lose them! Donald going to prison will prevent him from forming a third party and marching the magats out of the GOP, that was always a danger for them, and he threatened to do it in the past. It is a sign of confidence that they think Donald is going down hard soon, the Georgia run off is on Dec 6th, so it shouldn't be long after that, Merry Christmas Donald and a miserable new year.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591453304457945095


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Let's see how the "rebrainwashing" of the Magats goes, they can't afford to lose them! Donald going to prison will prevent him from forming a third party and marching the magats out of the GOP, that was always a danger for them, and he threatened to do it in the past. It is a sign of confidence that they think Donald is going down hard soon, the Georgia run off is on Dec 6th, so it shouldn't be long after that, Merry Christmas Donald and a miserable new year.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591453304457945095


Putin must be super pissed at Trump to tug on Murdoch's chain this hard.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2022)

Hurry up suckers … 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591518319143780352


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591502629032841217


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Would calling someone a "pinecone" be a RIU TOS violation?
> How about a "stable jenuis"?


Pinecones are prickly, seedy, and dipped in wax or fat, the dry ones make great firestarters.

Squirrels love ‘em


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2022)

Big Mouth with foot inside ………. Again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591150767850680321


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Pinecones are prickly, seedy, and dipped in wax or fat, the dry ones make great firestarters.
> 
> Squirrels love ‘em


They turn into a handful of flakes.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2022)

Masto / Nevada

Thank God


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Mastro / Nevada
> 
> Thank God
> 
> View attachment 5225388


It was stolen! Donald will fund raise off it like Herschel, 90% to Donald 10% to Herschel! He only has a short time to do it though, since he has a reservation at the crowbar hotel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

'Time to bury it': Republican senator Josh Hawley declares the Grand 'Old' Party dead


Republican infighting escalated on Saturday after Democrats were projected winners of the U.S. Senate following the 2022 midterms.It started before the polls even closed on election day, with Donald Trump attacking Senate GOP Leader Mitch McConnell on Fox News.And it escalated further on...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591437799156228103


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591437799156228103


We really need to stop reproducing. It just puts a burden on the system. I think we have hit the rev limiter on idiots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We really need to stop reproducing. It just puts a burden on the system. I think we have hit the rev limiter on idiots.


Global population will shrink in the next century with increased female emancipation. As for idiots, the internet creates more every day.









Global population will hit 8 billion on November 15, but it will begin shrinking around 2100


Humanity is poised to pass the 8 billion milestone mid-November, but population growth is actually slowing down.




bigthink.com


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Global population will shrink in the next century with increased female emancipation. As for idiots, the internet creates more every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 13, 2022)

4B is prob the ideal population....maybe 3B worldwide.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 13, 2022)

However..... we will never get to that number with C19 or vaxxes. We need something more. Poison the food supply, water, whatever. We need to kill off about 3-4B people by selection..... abortion should be at the top of the list.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> 4B is prob the ideal population....maybe 3B worldwide.


The way I have it figured if we can lick the energy and carbon issue, we should be ok, but it might be rough getting there. If technological trends prevail (it accelerates more as time goes and is not a steady climb) machines will be doing most of the work. People will be living lives of recreation, or they will be useless mouths to feed when work becomes more of a privilege than a burden. You live better than kings did just a few decades ago, better car, more comfortable home, better food, entertainment and information if you should want it. Technology made it so and it's not done yet we get more done with less human effort in almost everything. 

I worked for the railroad and changes like diesel locomotives, welded construction (no rivets) and roller bearings, computers and communications lead to massive reductions in the labor required to move a ton of fright faster and cheaper. Things like shipping containers made global trade flourish and trade makes ya rich, the more trade the richer you are. This was known since Adam Smith wrote the wealth of nations and is an extension of the division of labor idea. It all adds up, simple innovations like shipping containers to advanced computer chips. Today the maintenance required on a car is almost nil compared to what it used to be with plugs, points, timing, grease jobs etc. every spring, shit tubeless tires saved a lot of trouble alone.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The way I have it figured if we can lick the energy and carbon issue, we should be ok, but it might be rough getting there. If technological trends prevail (it accelerates more as time goes and is not a steady climb) machines will be doing most of the work. People will be living lives of recreation, or they will be useless mouths to feed when work becomes more of a privilege than a burden. You live better than kings did just a few decades ago, better car, more comfortable home, better food, entertainment and information if you should want it. Technology made it so and it's not done yet we get more done with less human effort in almost everything.
> 
> I worked for the railroad and changes like diesel locomotives, welded construction (no rivets) and roller bearings, computers and communications lead to massive reductions in the labor required to move a ton of fright faster and cheaper. Things like shipping containers made global trade flourish and trade makes ya rich, the more trade the richer you are. This was known since Adam Smith wrote the wealth of nations and is an extension of the division of labor idea. It all adds up, simple innovations like shipping containers to advanced computer chips. Today the maintenance required on a car is almost nil compared to what it used to be with plugs, points, timing, grease jobs etc. every spring, shit tubeless tires saved a lot of trouble alone.


I get it... I own a hybrid...best vehicle we've ever owned. 119,000 mies and all I've done is oil changes every 5000 miles.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 13, 2022)

However, the battery is from 2014, seems to be losing it's charge ability,,, we used to get 25 miles on full EV.....but, after many years, a full charge is down to about 16 miles. Even tho it costs about 63 cents to go 16 miles..... still not bad.. Averaging 48 mpg.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

I guess you'll have to work extra hard at lying and spinning about how terrible it is. All while trying your best to fuck things up and make Americans unhappy and divided so they will vote for fascist assholes and foxnews can make a buck playing the suckers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591843347014057986


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 13, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> However..... we will never get to that number with C19 or vaxxes. We need something more. Poison the food supply, water, whatever. We need to kill off about 3-4B people by selection..... abortion should be at the top of the list.


So you are pro choice from a population control point of view. Interesting.

btw, I laugh at your implication that vaccines somehow increase death rates. If vaccines weren’t developed as quickly as they were, we would have been a lot closer to your ideal world population.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess you'll have to work extra hard at lying and spinning about how terrible it is. All while trying your best to fuck things up and make Americans unhappy and divided so they will vote for fascist assholes and foxnews can make a buck playing the suckers.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591843347014057986


You’re right, Mr. Bongino. Lotta people still voting Republican.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> So you are pro choice from a population control point of view. Interesting.
> 
> btw, I laugh at your implication that vaccines somehow increase death rates. If vaccines weren’t developed as quickly as they were, we would have been a lot closer to your ideal world population.


One of the scarier things we are finding out about this virus is that a fair number of survivors carry lasting injuries, including to the CNS.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> One of the scarier things we are finding out about this virus is that a fair number of survivors carry lasting injuries, including to the CNS.


There’s a very real possibility getting even a mild case of covid could shorten your life, unfortunately.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> However, the battery is from 2014, seems to be losing it's charge ability,,, we used to get 25 miles on full EV.....but, after many years, a full charge is down to about 16 miles. Even tho it costs about 63 cents to go 16 miles..... still not bad.. Averaging 48 mpg.


There might be third party aftermarket replacement battery pacs available for it with better batteries, plug in hybrids are best and many people can just use the battery most times with newer hybrids. I would expect a lot of companies will start offering them for older vehicles. Some of the newer battery chemistries promise thousands of recharge cycles, up from the hundreds of that or even recent years. When that happens, the car might wear out before the battery does and it might be used in multiple vehicles if standardized. Also, cheap mass-produced batteries will mean more battery banks in homes for backup power and faster charging of EVs, they also can reduce peak demand, store alternative energy and help balance the grid's capacity.

If ya think about it, in 20 years some farms could be electrically powered with tractors and battery banks in the barn all powered by a wind turbine and the grid when the wind doesn't blow, extra is sold to the utility, maybe for a profit. The farmer's half ton could have a thousand-mile range and be charged fairly fast from home with such a system. Talk about independence, no fuel costs, energy self-sufficient.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 13, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> So you are pro choice from a population control point of view. Interesting.
> 
> btw, I laugh at your implication that vaccines somehow increase death rates. If vaccines weren’t developed as quickly as they were, we would have been a lot closer to your ideal world population.


Part of that statement was sarcasm... although our food supply is shit, and in some parts so is the water. I've been to Canada a couple of times on vacation, and could eat just about anything and not have gut problems. I get back here, and it feels like I swallowed a rock.... same with Europe. Never had any problems eating over there. Im pretty sure some of our food products are banned in other Countries.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There might be third party aftermarket replacement battery pacs available for it with better batteries, plug in hybrids are best and many people can just use the battery most times with newer hybrids. I would expect a lot of companies will start offering them for older vehicles. Some of the newer battery chemistries promise thousands of recharge cycles, up from the hundreds of that or even recent years. When that happens, the car might wear out before the battery does and it might be used in multiple vehicles if standardized. Also, cheap mass-produced batteries will mean more battery banks in homes for backup power and faster charging of EVs, they also can reduce peak demand, store alternative energy and help balance the grid's capacity.
> 
> If ya think about it, in 20 years some farms could be electrically powered with tractors and battery banks in the barn all powered by a wind turbine and the grid when the wind doesn't blow, extra is sold to the utility, maybe for a profit. The farmer's half ton could have a thousand-mile range and be charged fairly fast from home with such a system. Talk about independence, no fuel costs, energy self-sufficient.


That would be awesome if we could replace the battery pack at a decent price. For now, we're just gonna keep driving it. We have no plans to trade or buy anything else with todays inflated car market. The last 2 years of the chip shortage really changed the dynamics of how Dealerships operate. No big parking lots full of inventory, MSRP is the norm, skeleton crews just placing orders on a computer, etc. I got word yesterday that the guy who replaced me got let go (Pre-owned Manager) because things are so slow. They got 10 vehicles busting bugs for the month of Oct, where before all of this, we would have 25 out by this time of the month. IF things pick up, I may go get my old job back since I shut down the Grow Op. ... but then again, staring out the window in that glass box is waste of time on a nice day.
EDIT: "Month of November".... when you don't work, you lose all track of time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> That would be awesome if we could replace the battery pack at a decent price. For now, we're just gonna keep driving it. We have no plans to trade or buy anything else with todays inflated car market. The last 2 years of the chip shortage really changed the dynamics of how Dealerships operate. No big parking lots full of inventory, MSRP is the norm, skeleton crews just placing orders on a computer, etc. I got word yesterday that the guy who replaced me got let go (Pre-owned Manager) because things are so slow. They got 10 vehicles busting bugs for the month of Oct, where before all of this, we would have 25 out by this time of the month. IF things pick up, I may go get my old job back since I shut down the Grow Op. ... but then again, staring out the window in that glass box is waste of time on a nice day.


It might be good business for some locally, order them cheap online and install them, or even upgrading older EVs, the manufacturer should provide a warranty and I can see franchises covering many models.



third party ev battery replacement packs - Google Search


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

Says Herschel's caregiver and surrogate brain. Being Herschel's babysitter is your punishment, that and testifying in court on TV against Trump in his Georgia trial and perhaps getting busted yourself.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591779456716517376


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 13, 2022)

*Crime case Number # 50hundredbillion*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591968050949283841


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

More voters prefer Ron DeSantis to Donald Trump as 2024 GOP nominee: Poll


41% of voters said they would prefer neither DeSantis nor Trump be the Republican nominee.




www.axios.com


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> More voters prefer Ron DeSantis to Donald Trump as 2024 GOP nominee: Poll
> 
> 
> 41% of voters said they would prefer neither DeSantis nor Trump be the Republican nominee.
> ...


desantis getting the republican nomination would split the republican ticket because trump would likely run 3rd party or his base would write him in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


oh, i love it when Beau is sarcastic....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

It will take a long time to cleanse the base of stupid after Trump is gone, but until they do, you are stuck with them.






*Joe To GOP: Just Say No To Crazy And Start Being Competitive In Elections Again*

70,385 views Nov 14, 2022
The Morning Joe panel discusses the outcome of the midterms, new remarks from former VP Mike Pence on how Trump endangered him and his family during January 6 and Trump's impact on the Republican Party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh, i love it when Beau is sarcastic....


Never happen, if he tried it a couple of moderates would bolt (Mitch would make sure) and Nancy would beat him as speaker with a republican majority, it would be too humiliating. Besides, he's going to prison soon and will be involved in a trial that won't last very long and will put him away for life.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will take a long time to cleanse the base of stupid after Trump is gone, but until they do, you are stuck with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“The clueless base you will always have with you.”
Matthew 11:26


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “The clueless base you will always have with you.”
> Matthew 11:26


They will confound the liberals with Biblical logic!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will take a long time to cleanse the base of stupid after Trump is gone, but until they do, you are stuck with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking from sentiment, no. The GOP has stood in rank and file behind the liar-in-chief too long and too unanimously. I think they need to be visited with consequence for their persistent crimes and disabled as a political force. A new conservative party without the minority rule culture, washed clean of Confederate and evangelical grievance, needs to take shape and assume the role of loyal opposition.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “The clueless base you will always have with you.”
> Matthew 11:26


26 Yes, Father, for this is what you were pleased to do. 
27 “All things have been committed to me by my Father. No one knows the Son except the Father, and no one knows the Father except the Son and those to whom the Son chooses to reveal him. 
28 “Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest.

close, but not quite...
sounds more like a trump quote....


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 26 Yes, Father, for this is what you were pleased to do.
> 27 “All things have been committed to me by my Father. No one knows the Son except the Father, and no one knows the Father except the Son and those to whom the Son chooses to reveal him.
> 28 “Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest.
> 
> ...


I’m surprised there isn’t a gospel of Father Issues


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 14, 2022)

Meet Mother Pence 

#CreepyRaceBannon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592104106763911168


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m surprised there isn’t a gospel of Father Issues


jesus and ivanka could trade stories..."my daddy felt me up all through my adolescence."
"my daddy had me nailed to a cross and stabbed with a spear so he could forgive a bunch of hypocrites."......who wins? not the American people....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 14, 2022)

King Loser 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592193135505211392


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Meet Mother Pence
> 
> #CreepyRaceBannon
> 
> ...


https://venturebrothers.fandom.com/wiki/Bud_Manstrong
https://venturebrothers.fandom.com/wiki/Mrs._Manstrong

actually read those short entries...it's like they wrote the roles making fun of pence and his wife 5 years before they were even on the radar.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 14, 2022)

Delicious Tears


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> King Loser
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592193135505211392


"losers are losers, that will never change" well trump should know about losers, he's picked a whole fucking slew of them lately...
jim marchant, mark fincham, kristina karamo, kim krockett, doug mastriano, matthew deperno, audrey trujillo, tim mitchells, mehmet oz...
that's the barest tip of the fucking iceberg that sunk the ss gop...


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> King Loser
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592193135505211392


Historical note: Mail-in voting is a thing because GOP…but now “others” use it, too, so MUST STAAAAP


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Meet Mother Pence
> 
> #CreepyRaceBannon
> 
> ...


that was fucking creepy.....eeek


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2022)

Okay, so this question is about old Congress to new Congress.

Obama had 400 or so pass House Bills and go to Senate then sat. McConnell didn't bring any to floor for vote.

Do they just disappear? If not, why hasn't Schumer brought them forth and pass all? we have Senate..now we're going into Lame Duck and basically can do anything..why don't we?

I honestly feel there is too much politics at play and it brings me down knowing we have the opportunity but will somehow bow to decorum and legacy rather than what is best for us. This is all on the dems between now and next Congress.

I am curious what the 50 days or so brings with all the holidays as well..the excuse making period.

Oh, I forgot..Co-President Manchin..that's why.


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> King Loser
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592193135505211392


 How's the view from under the bus?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Okay, so this question is about old Congress to new Congress.
> 
> Obama had 400 or so pass House Bills and go to Senate then sat. McConnell didn't bring any to floor for vote.
> 
> ...


I don't trust what I think I know about this to not just be bullshitting right now, but pretty sure everything not passed by the previous congress is basically voided out.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2022)

topcat said:


> How's the view from under the bus?


tire-some


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> tire-some


He has the bus high centered.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 14, 2022)

GOOD GOD … What in the Fuck ?
You literally can hear the hamster wheel squeaking. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592216714380394496


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 14, 2022)

Kari Lake needed a hand … got an anchor.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592188300500299776


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Okay, so this question is about old Congress to new Congress.
> 
> Obama had 400 or so pass House Bills and go to Senate then sat. McConnell didn't bring any to floor for vote.
> 
> ...


if we take Georgia, then Manchin can get fucked, and sinnerma too, if she can find anyone that desperate.


----------



## printer (Nov 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> GOOD GOD … What in the Fuck ?
> You literally can hear the hamster wheel squeaking.
> 
> 
> ...


First time I ever heard him speak. I am saddened at the best you can get to run.


----------



## printer (Nov 14, 2022)

*Clarence Thomas Again Moves To Block Jan. 6 Inquiry That Could Implicate His Wife*
In an unwritten dissent on Monday, Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas showed that he would have blocked enforcement of a subpoena issued by the House Jan. 6 Committee for the phone and text records of Arizona Republican Party Chair Kelli Ward. 
The committee is seeking Ward’s records related to her role in former President Donald Trump’s effort to steal the 2020 election as a fake elector casting ballots in the Electoral College for Trump.

This is the second time Thomas has indicated that he would intervene to hamper the committee’s efforts to investigate the plot to overturn the 2020 election in which his wife, Ginni Thomas, played a role

Thomas previously was the lone justice to dissent from the court’s refusal to block the release of White House records held by the National Archives to the Jan. 6 Committee. It was later revealed in March that his wife had been in communication with White House officials about Trump’s machinations to overturn President Joe Biden’s victory.

Text messages between Trump’s former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows and Ginni Thomas revealed the justice’s wife to be enraptured by baseless conspiracy theories about election fraud and involved in plotting with the White House to overturn Trump’s loss.

Email messages from Thomas to state lawmakers, including those in Arizona, revealed her efforts to pressure Republican state legislatures to reject Biden electors and appoint fake electors in support of Trump. These fake GOP elector slates, which included Ward, could then be submitted to Congress as part of Trump’s plan to get then-Vice President Mike Pence to reject Biden’s electors and declare Trump the victor.

Ward had asked the high court to block lower court decisions ordering her to comply with the committee’s subpoena. She declared the case “one of the most important First Amendment cases in history” and said forcing her to comply could put a “chill on public participation in partisan politics.” 
But the court rejected her appeal, clearing the way for the House panel to get Ward’s phone records. Justice Samuel Alito joined Thomas in dissenting on the denial of Ward’s request.

While Thomas has refused to recuse himself from cases involving his wife’s political activities, he did previously recuse himself from cases involving his son.

Ginni Thomas testified privately before the Jan. 6 Committee in September. She reportedly told the panel that she still believes the lie that the 2020 election was stolen from Trump.

Justice Thomas first ruled in favor of blocking the disclosure of Trump White House documents prior to his wife’s text messages with Meadows being publicly disclosed. Since then, congressional Democrats have called on him to recuse himself, resign or be impeached for inserting himself into cases that appear to be in defense of his wife’s political activities. 

Others have noted that Thomas’ continued participation in Jan. 6 cases highlighted the need to require the court to abide by a binding ethics code.








Clarence Thomas Again Moves To Block Jan. 6 Inquiry That Could Implicate His Wife


The Supreme Court conservative indicated with his dissent that he would not have allowed a subpoena involving Arizona GOP Chair Kelli Ward to go forward.




ca.news.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Nov 14, 2022)

*Marjorie Taylor Greene calls for GOP ‘civil war’ after midterms failure*
Marjorie Taylor Greene says she is ready unleash a civil war in the Republican Party after its poor showing in the midterms.

The Georgia congresswoman also indicated she would throw her support behind House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy in an interview with Steve Bannon’s War Room podcast.

“In order for us to succeed, we’re going to be forced to work together. That means we’re going to fight it out,” Ms Greene said.

“And I’m telling you, I’ve always said I’m not afraid of the civil war in the GOP. I lean into it.”

The GOP appears to be in open revolt after the Republican “red wave” failed to materialise in last week’s midterm elections.

House member Andy Biggs, a member of the GOP’s far-right Freedom Caucus like Ms Greene, is seeking to challenge Mr McCarthy for the leadership, according to reports in _Politico_.
Ms Greene said Mr Biggs is one of her “dearest friends”, but it was not the right time to have an internal fight for the party leadership.

“I actually think that’s a bad strategy when we’re looking at having a very razor-thin majority, with potentially 219 (seats), we’re talking about one vote,” she said.

“We have to put someone in for Speaker that is going to be elected, and not allow the Democrats to pull away one or two (votes), because that’s what they want to do,” she said.

“Believe me, they can do it. It can be done.”

Ms Greene also warned that some House Republicans could break away from the party and join Democrats to elect outgoing Congresswoman Liz Cheney to the Speaker’s chair.

“The danger is this, do we want to watch a challenge for Speaker of the House simply because the ‘Never Kevin’ movement — just like we’ve seen a ‘Never Trump” movement — do we want to see that challenge open the door to Nancy Pelosi handing the gavel to Liz Cheney?”

As of Monday afternoon, the Republicans were projected to be on track to have a narrow path to a majority in the House.








Marjorie Taylor Greene calls for GOP ‘civil war’ after midterms failure


Georgia firebrand says she will ‘lean into’ civil war in the Republican Party




ca.yahoo.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene calls for GOP ‘civil war’ after midterms failure*
> Marjorie Taylor Greene says she is ready unleash a civil war in the Republican Party after its poor showing in the midterms.
> 
> The Georgia congresswoman also indicated she would throw her support behind House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy in an interview with Steve Bannon’s War Room podcast.
> ...


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene calls for GOP ‘civil war’ after midterms failure*
> Marjorie Taylor Greene says she is ready unleash a civil war in the Republican Party after its poor showing in the midterms.
> 
> The Georgia congresswoman also indicated she would throw her support behind House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy in an interview with Steve Bannon’s War Room podcast.
> ...


they should hire trump as house speaker. that would doom them in 24


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2022)

printer said:


> First time I ever heard him speak. I am saddened at the best you can get to run.


Oh, you're in for a treat. He's on the 3 Senators Comedy Tour now. Dig this.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *Clarence Thomas Again Moves To Block Jan. 6 Inquiry That Could Implicate His Wife*
> In an unwritten dissent on Monday, Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas showed that he would have blocked enforcement of a subpoena issued by the House Jan. 6 Committee for the phone and text records of Arizona Republican Party Chair Kelli Ward.
> The committee is seeking Ward’s records related to her role in former President Donald Trump’s effort to steal the 2020 election as a fake elector casting ballots in the Electoral College for Trump.
> 
> ...


Even though they say this married couple hasn't necessarily consulted with each other regarding their political leanings, it is surely evidenced to this reader that Justice Thomas does in fact believe 'The Big Lie' himself; Trump still being President in his mind how can he be a neutral Justice if he cannot determine fact from fiction.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2022)

topcat said:


> Oh, you're in for a treat. He's on the 3 Senators Comedy Tour now. Dig this.


Chapelle is right Herschels mouth hangs open


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Even though they say this married couple hasn't necessarily consulted with each other regarding their political leanings, it is surely evidenced to this reader that Justice Thomas does in fact believe 'The Big Lie' himself; Trump still being President in his mind how can he be a neutral Justice if he cannot determine fact from fiction.


"supreme" court shouldn't be a lifetime app't IMO.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> they should hire trump as house speaker. that would doom them in 24


Atlanta burned the last time, does she not remember?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Atlanta burned the last time.


he'd actually have to show up in DC and do some work though. pelosi i'm sure puts in some hours as speaker. 

and then there would be marble mush mouth trump butchering the english language too in clips on colbert and kimmel


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2022)

printer said:


> First time I ever heard him speak. I am saddened at the best you can get to run.


He’s on emission from God.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2022)

topcat said:


> How's the view from under the bus?


I do believe I see tire marks..he's in burn the country down mode. We can only hope that someone, anyone will jail him once and for all.

Midterm over; no excuses.


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I do believe I see tire marks..he's in burn the country down mode. We can only hope that someone, anyone will jail him once and for all.
> 
> Midterm over; no excuses.


The panic is delicious. Like dinner theater.


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2022)

Challenge; I made it to ten minutes and had to go. I'm stuffed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

printer said:


> First time I ever heard him speak. I am saddened at the best you can get to run.


this just backs up my thought that he was very carefully, thoroughly groomed for his debate against Warnock. he was told, word for word, how to reply, and he parroted back what he had been fed. it probably took them weeks of rehearsals, and he still pulled his junior Gman badge out at one point...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

printer said:


> First time I ever heard him speak. I am saddened at the best you can get to run.


he isn't the best we can get to run, he's the best the republicans can get to run.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

Kari Lake just went down in AZ an election denier, how did Bobo the clown do in CO, heard it was tight.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *Marjorie Taylor Greene calls for GOP ‘civil war’ after midterms failure*
> Marjorie Taylor Greene says she is ready unleash a civil war in the Republican Party after its poor showing in the midterms.
> 
> The Georgia congresswoman also indicated she would throw her support behind House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy in an interview with Steve Bannon’s War Room podcast.
> ...


let me see...who was it that was predicting that trump would fuck up the republican party, causing it to split, with bitch mcturtle leading the "normal" republicans (if there is such a thing) and mccarthy leading the fuckwad psychos?
who was that guy?
When i was in my early 20s, living in Tampa, a friend took me out fishing in the gulf on his uncle's charter boat. The sharks were eating all the fish we caught before we could get them into the boat. My friend's uncle brought half a dozen cans of drano out of a cabinet, shoved them down the throats of some of the larger bait fish, and stabbed a couple of holes in them. He chummed up a big slick, then threw those fish in it. The sharks ate them, and a few minutes later, the water exploded, those 4 or 5 sharks that ate those fish were being burned alive, from the inside out...A horrible fate, and i did not approve, but what was i going to do? Swim home?
The rest of the sharks turned on those sharks, and quickly consumed them, only to be burned themselves...In about 15 minutes, at least 10 or 12 were dead, and many more were injured...
They all had the same eyes as MTG...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he isn't the best we can get to run, he's the best the republicans can get to run.


The Republicans could do better. This is trump’s pick.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kari Lake just went down in AZ an election denier, how did Bobo the clown do in CO, heard it was tight.


She’s a bit ahead. Tomorrow they’ll all be counted. 









Lauren Boebert-Adam Frisch Race: Next big vote count update will be Nov. 16, both parties campaign for ballot curing


Meanwhile, Frisch is attending new member orientation in D.C. and both parties are mounting full-out campaigns to ensure as many ballots are cured as possible.




www.cpr.org


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 45 Of The Most Amusing Child-Friendly Insults That Members Of This Online Group Couldn’t Resist Sharing With Others
> 
> 
> Adults are careful about swearing with children around, but these swears and insults are safe to use around kids as well as allow you to blow off some steam.
> ...


After a couple three years of knocking about after the navy, I got a real job with a local seed farmer. He had his own Christian cuss words. He Horse Hang Down was my all time favorite.


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> However..... we will never get to that number with C19 or vaxxes. We need something more. Poison the food supply, water, whatever. We need to kill off about 3-4B people by selection..... abortion should be at the top of the list.


Climate change will do some good work in that direction.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> After a couple three years of knocking about after the navy, I got a real job with a local seed farmer. He had his own Christian cuss words. He Horse Hang Down was my all time favorite.


I once amused a boss by referring to a recalcitrant process as a cadmium-plated puppymother.


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Historical note: Mail-in voting is a thing because GOP…but now “others” use it, too, so MUST STAAAAP


The GOP was head and shoulders ahead of the blue team on mail voting. The folks who spent all those years building it up are not happy with trumpf for sure.


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I once amused a boss by referring to a recalcitrant process as a cadmium-plated puppymother.


A friend of mine's father was in the scrap business. When she was a little girl and hanging out at the scrapyard, he would cuss his workers as sorry mommy tappers. I always got a laugh out of that one.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 14, 2022)

Ok boys and girls , I brought you tonight’s chuckle fest featuring Kenneth Copeland and various god warrior speak in tongues …

” Allah bababooey chimichanga crudités salami sammich doorknob bing bang badabing “ …….

Light a fattie and laugh away.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 14, 2022)

Brahma akunta ding pong corn dog!!!! And kassazasha assfggjkl!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592258787175727105


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592258787175727105


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

Man.. I wished some of you West Coasters could see how loose our emissions laws are here..... you'd lose your fucking minds. Stop light, .... a F350 diesel is idling in front of me... light turns green and Im covered in a "coal roll" at the green. Ironic eh? This is oil Country tho...... whatcha gonna do?


----------



## HGCC (Nov 15, 2022)

Doesn't that kinda piss you off though? It just seems like such a dick move. It's like when everyone used to smoke cigs and you would blow smoke it someone's face to be disrespectful. It's like walking down the street talking shit to strangers.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Doesn't that kinda piss you off though? It just seems like such a dick move. It's like when everyone used to smoke cigs and you would blow smoke it someone's face to be disrespectful. It's like walking down the street talking shit to strangers.


Yeah.. it does. But there are no laws here against it. You can strap a 7.3 diesel with a Power Hungry Performance chip to a lawn mower, and nobody cares... as long as you have brake lights, a horn and turn signals.... no emission check, they got rid of that in the late 80's. No inspections whatsoever each year... just pay your tag of $60-$85 a year, and you're good. You can run straight pipe from the headers to the end exhaust with no catalytic converters or mufflers. Guilty party here, but the last of the 2003 7.3's, I ran a Lariat with a CAT intake, and cut the header pipe before the cat and exhaust. ... sounded bad ass. I never smoked anyone out, but did open in up on Hwy 7 on the way home. In 140HP boost mode, it would leave a trail of black smoke for about a mile. And I could beat out a 6.7 modern Ford with it. 4 runs, and smoked him (pun intended) every time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

GA-Sen: LOL! Herschel Walker (R) Gets Scammed By His "Friend", The Previous Guy


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!! Republican politicians and associated committees are sending out desperate fundraising emails begging the GOP faithful to help save America by getting behind Herschel Walker in his Dec. 6 runoff race against Georgia...




www.dailykos.com





_But if donors didn’t see a link that says “click here for details or to edit allocation,” they would not have noticed that 90 percent of their contribution automatically went to Trump, with the remaining 10 percent going to Walker.

After the 90:10 split was highlighted on Twitter, Trump’s committee changed the allocation to a 50:50 split.

Paradise credited Trump’s team for making the quick change and said that it “is extremely helpful and it’s what we request others do.”

The problem for the Walker campaign, however, is that the emails from different political committees — one for the North Carolina Republican Party and the campaign committees of newly elected GOP senators J.D. Vance in Ohio and Ted Budd in North Carolina — initially defaulted to a 90:10 division as well._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Mitch is back as minority leader, and he doesn't want a 49-seat minority with democrats in charge if committees, tight now they are evenly split, which explains no senate action on J6. If they win a majority in the senate, they can transfer the J6 investigation to them from the house. Mitch is gonna go all out in Georgia for Herschel and so is Donald and Donald will want to fuck over Mitch as his first priority, after trying to weasel out of prison of course.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592497664712925186


----------



## HGCC (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah.. it does. But there are no laws here against it. You can strap a 7.3 diesel with a Power Hungry Performance chip to a lawn mower, and nobody cares... as long as you have brake lights, a horn and turn signals.... no emission check, they got rid of that in the late 80's. No inspections whatsoever each year... just pay your tag of $60-$85 a year, and you're good. You can run straight pipe from the headers to the end exhaust with no catalytic converters or mufflers. Guilty party here, but the last of the 2003 7.3's, I ran a Lariat with a CAT intake, and cut the header pipe before the cat and exhaust. ... sounded bad ass. I never smoked anyone out, but did open in up on Hwy 7 on the way home. In 140HP boost mode, it would leave a trail of black smoke for about a mile. And I could beat out a 6.7 modern Ford with it. 4 runs, and smoked him (pun intended) every time.


I'm kind of a "to each their own" sort of dude, that was always my angle of opposition to the rolling coal stuff, it was just like walking past people telling them to fuck themselves. If you want to do it out on your own, that's fine I don't care, but damn it's some dick ass bullshit when they opt to act like that while we are stuck in rush hour traffic. Way to fucking stop so you can roll coal for 15 feet just to slam on your brakes again, and well, it doesn't bode well for them not driving like jerkoffs during the remainder of the time.

We just don't really enforce any laws here, if you don't have plates and they won't chase, you can skip all the emissions test you want. We are fond of skipping the catalytic converter as well...but that's because they keep getting stolen.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I'm kind of a "to each their own" sort of dude, that was always my angle of opposition to the rolling coal stuff, it was just like walking past people telling them to fuck themselves. If you want to do it out on your own, that's fine I don't care, but damn it's some dick ass bullshit when they opt to act like that while we are stuck in rush hour traffic. Way to fucking stop so you can roll coal for 15 feet just to slam on your brakes again, and well, it doesn't bode well for them not driving like jerkoffs during the remainder of the time.
> 
> We just don't really enforce any laws here, if you don't have plates and they won't chase, you can skip all the emissions test you want. We are fond of skipping the catalytic converter as well...but that's because they keep getting stolen.


"rolling coal" is a motherfucking stupid way to express yourself, and it just makes me assume the asshole doing it is..well, a motherfucking stupid asshole. most of them have those "locally hated" stickers on their trucks, and they have no fucking idea how right they are. just another way magats fuck the world over, just being themselves.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ok boys and girls , I brought you tonight’s chuckle fest featuring Kenneth Copeland and various god warrior speak in tongues …
> 
> ” Allah bababooey chimichanga crudités salami sammich doorknob bing bang badabing “ …….
> 
> Light a fattie and laugh away.


Damn, I could only watch about ten seconds of that. How f'ng annoying.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "rolling coal" is a motherfucking stupid way to express yourself, and it just makes me assume the asshole doing it is..well, a motherfucking stupid asshole. most of them have those "locally hated" stickers on their trucks, and they have no fucking idea how right they are. just another way magats fuck the world over, just being themselves.


It will be hard to do with an EV and when lots of drivers are driving them, they won't tolerate that shit any more than they tolerate smokers in public places, now that less than 30% of adults smoke.


----------



## topcat (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man.. I wished some of you West Coasters could see how loose our emissions laws are here..... you'd lose your fucking minds. Stop light, .... a F350 diesel is idling in front of me... light turns green and Im covered in a "coal roll" at the green. Ironic eh? This is oil Country tho...... whatcha gonna do?


Thanks, sometimes we take clean air for granted here.


----------



## topcat (Nov 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ok boys and girls , I brought you tonight’s chuckle fest featuring Kenneth Copeland and various god warrior speak in tongues …
> 
> ” Allah bababooey chimichanga crudités salami sammich doorknob bing bang badabing “ …….
> 
> Light a fattie and laugh away.


Speaking in tongues?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man.. I wished some of you West Coasters could see how loose our emissions laws are here..... you'd lose your fucking minds. Stop light, .... a F350 diesel is idling in front of me... light turns green and Im covered in a "coal roll" at the green. Ironic eh? This is oil Country tho...... whatcha gonna do?


start letting local politicians know you're fed up with that shit...let them know if they want your vote, they need to stop stupid shit like that. then vote that way, and encourage all your friends to as well. that is the average citizen's legal recourse, your power in government is your vote, and while one vote isn't that important to any politician, if you can convince your friends to say the same things to them, then they'll remember. one or two bitching about something is a couple of cranks, ten people in one town bitching is noticed, and ten people bitching in every town gets their fucking attention.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "rolling coal" is a motherfucking stupid way to express yourself, and it just makes me assume the asshole doing it is..well, a motherfucking stupid asshole. most of them have those "locally hated" stickers on their trucks, and they have no fucking idea how right they are. just another way magats fuck the world over, just being themselves.


When I applied the colours are for everyone theme on my mailbox, the neighbour showed his support/approval by completely engulfing his white truck with smoke. So much love!  It's still standing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> When I applied the colours are for everyone theme on my mailbox, the neighbour showed his support/approval by completely engulfing his white truck with smoke. So much love!  It's still standing.
> View attachment 5226458


Fly a rainbow flag and he might blow up his engine, host a drag queen beauty contest on your front lawn...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 15, 2022)

And SO it begins …. On the eve of the “ announcement “ tubby makes a sweetheart deal with the saudis. Guess Jared’s sale of secrets for $2 billion has begun to pay off. Golf course , resort , hotels in OMAN with the orange asshole’s branding.


News of the deal, the first such international marketing agreement the Trump Organization has negotiated since Trump left the White House, emerged as the former president already faces a string of investigations into his business.

The Trump family is teaming up with Dar Al Arkan, one of Saudi Arabia’s largest real estate companies, for the project.

Deals like this — in which the Trump family gets a cut of condo sales or golf course revenue in exchange for allowing its name to be used — used to be a major source of revenue for the Trump Organization before Trump was elected president.

But the family agreed to not sign any new international deals while Trump was in the White House, and it has been slow to negotiate any new ones since he left office as civil and criminal investigations have distracted the Trumps and put a crimp in the company’s growth.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 15, 2022)

I maybe overthinking this *but* my spidey sense is tingling about the Dickhead Dictator. He managed to patch up his jet and make it airworthy and is enjoying the welcoming nature of the saudis. His back door dealings and favoritism seem to point to an escape worthy destination.

Saudi Arabia, China, and Russia are among the countries with no U.S. extradition treaties. If a U.S. target is in one those countries, the Office of International Affairs at the Justice Department is to contact Interpol to put out what is known as a red notice indicating there is an outstanding arrest warrant for that person. So , as i see it , trump could jet off to “ *live the life of riley* “ in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2022)

topcat said:


> Thanks, sometimes we take clean air for granted here.


It comes for you in the weirdest places. 19 years ago I motorcycled across Utah. Spent 100 miles of that under the plume from something coal-fired.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I maybe overthinking this *but* my spidey sense is tingling about the Dickhead Dictator. He managed to patch up his jet and make it airworthy and is enjoying the welcoming nature of the saudis. His back door dealings and favoritism seem to point to an escape worthy destination.
> 
> Saudi Arabia, China, and Russia are among the countries with no U.S. extradition treaties. If a U.S. target is in one those countries, the Office of International Affairs at the Justice Department is to contact Interpol to put out what is known as a red notice indicating there is an outstanding arrest warrant for that person. So , as i see it , trump could jet off to “ *live the life of riley* “ in Saudi Arabia.


let the motherfucker go...just assist him in packing every fucking box that goes with him, so no classified materials get "misplaced", and make it a fucking one way trip, no fucking trump is ever allowed back on US territory, ever.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> When I applied the colours are for everyone theme on my mailbox, the neighbour showed his support/approval by completely engulfing his white truck with smoke. So much love!  It's still standing.
> View attachment 5226458


it’s called Daycare Camo


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I maybe overthinking this *but* my spidey sense is tingling about the Dickhead Dictator. He managed to patch up his jet and make it airworthy and is enjoying the welcoming nature of the saudis. His back door dealings and favoritism seem to point to an escape worthy destination.
> 
> Saudi Arabia, China, and Russia are among the countries with no U.S. extradition treaties. If a U.S. target is in one those countries, the Office of International Affairs at the Justice Department is to contact Interpol to put out what is known as a red notice indicating there is an outstanding arrest warrant for that person. So , as i see it , trump could jet off to “ *live the life of riley* “ in Saudi Arabia.


I figure he's in too deep now and Garland would stop him from leaving the country, he has a new secret service detail and one of the reasons he's still running around is he is kinda in their custody or could be with a phone call. I don't think Donald will be in Dubai auctioning off secrets in a hotel ballroom to the highest bidder like a Bond villain. Garland would have to resign if he let that happen and Donald's travel plans are being watched. They should have him wired for sound and record his every call, but there is probably no need, they have enough on him many times over.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I'm kind of a "to each their own" sort of dude, that was always my angle of opposition to the rolling coal stuff, it was just like walking past people telling them to fuck themselves. If you want to do it out on your own, that's fine I don't care, but damn it's some dick ass bullshit when they opt to act like that while we are stuck in rush hour traffic. Way to fucking stop so you can roll coal for 15 feet just to slam on your brakes again, and well, it doesn't bode well for them not driving like jerkoffs during the remainder of the time.
> 
> We just don't really enforce any laws here, if you don't have plates and they won't chase, you can skip all the emissions test you want. We are fond of skipping the catalytic converter as well...but that's because they keep getting stolen.


The price of diesel is a tiny bit of karma.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592397007666094080


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure he's in too deep now and Garland would stop him from leaving the country, he has a new secret service detail and one of the reasons he's still running around is he is kinda in their custody or could be with a phone call. I don't think Donald will be in Dubai auctioning off secrets in a hotel ballroom to the highest bidder like a Bond villain. Garland would have to resign if he let that happen and Donald's travel plans are being watched. They should have him wired for sound and record his every call, but there is probably no need, they have enough on him many times over.


or Saudi Arabian McDonlalds sux ass , wouldn’t think his toddler palate could process Kabsa or other local delicacies. Camel Burritos sound extremely gamey in taste and no diet coke will cut that taste.


----------



## printer (Nov 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> or Saudi Arabian McDonlalds sux ass , wouldn’t think his toddler palate could process Kabsa or other local delicacies. Camel Burritos sound extremely gamey in taste and no diet coke will cut that taste.
> 
> View attachment 5226553


More like, "Saudi Arabia making me great again."


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> or Saudi Arabian McDonlalds sux ass , wouldn’t think his toddler palate could process Kabsa or other local delicacies. *Camel Burritos* sound extremely gamey in taste and no diet coke will cut that taste.
> 
> View attachment 5226553


HumpyMeal


----------



## HGCC (Nov 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The price of diesel is a tiny bit of karma.


Definitely something where I think its dumb, but well...if you are willing to pay the price of the fuel then it sorta is what it is. The dollar amount put on stuff encompasses many types cost. 

That said, I sure wish we were doing 80 mph while those bitches opt to do their metaphorical fuck you so I could throw the brick I keep in my passenger seat up in the air out of my driver window. Fuck em, they shouldn't try to trample my freedom to throw rocks. Treating people with respect goes both ways.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

Kinda surprised me to see this map... Cali is next to last place in air quality... Oklahoma is ranked higher, but we don't have the population either.

https://airfiltersdelivered.com/blogs/helpful-tips/cleanest-air-by-state


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

*Jonathan Karl: Trump Still Has The Ability To Destroy The GOP If He Doesn't Win*

138,588 views Nov 15, 2022
ABC News Chief Washington Correspondent Jonathan Karl joins Morning Joe ahead of former President Trump's planned 'special announcement' Tuesday evening at Mar-a-Lago.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> HumpyMeal


Goddammit i missed that joke. *facepalm


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Goddammit i missed that joke. *facepalm


Something tells me that if I search “camel burrito”, Pornhub will have hits.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Kinda surprised me to see this map... Cali is next to last place in air quality... Oklahoma is ranked higher, but we don't have the population either.
> 
> https://airfiltersdelivered.com/blogs/helpful-tips/cleanest-air-by-state


Yeah - california’s CARB regulations are a joke as is the switch to “ winter gas blends “ - it *doesn’t *get that cold for vehicles here in the west coast for vehicles to benefit or improve from it. I have NEVER needed to “ winterize “ any vehicle i ever owned. I bring this shit up every time someone mentions air quality and pollution control out here in my neck of the woods.

It’s all bureaucratic bullshit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Republicans are consumed with vicious infighting, and Trump's big announcement could make it worse


It’s on, and by “it” I mean the Republican civil war. After the big gains they had confidently predicted failed to materialize—after, for that matter, the midterm gains you’d usually expect for the party out of the White House failed to...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yeah - california’s CARB regulations are a joke as is the switch to “ winter gas blends “ - it *doesn’t *get that cold for vehicles here in the west coast for vehicles to benefit or improve from it. I have NEVER needed to “ winterize “ any vehicle i ever owned. I bring this shit up every time someone mentions air quality and pollution control out here in my neck of the woods.
> 
> It’s all bureaucratic bullshit.


Winter gas has to do with cheap but volatile hydrocarbons in the mix that bring up octane number but could boil in the summer sun, with smog consequences. Useta be I got 10% better mileage in winter, til the smart people who are smart decided to oxygenate in all seasons.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Kinda surprised me to see this map... Cali is next to last place in air quality... Oklahoma is ranked higher, but we don't have the population either.
> 
> https://airfiltersdelivered.com/blogs/helpful-tips/cleanest-air-by-state


Mountains man, I'm in Denver and we get a brown cloud that gets trapped by geography, same as CA. The pollution doesn't just blow away with the wind. So you look at it and get pissed off you can't see the pretty stuff behind it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Republicans are consumed with vicious infighting, and Trump's big announcement could make it worse
> 
> 
> It’s on, and by “it” I mean the Republican civil war. After the big gains they had confidently predicted failed to materialize—after, for that matter, the midterm gains you’d usually expect for the party out of the White House failed to...
> ...


neener


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

NO! We never would have guessed!  

He might as well use a wet sheet of toilet paper to stop a bullet.






*Trump Motivated To Announce Candidacy By Fear Of Indictment Says Jon Karl*

ABC News Chief Washington Correspondent Jonathan Karl and former FBI Assistant Director for Counterintelligence Frank Figliuzzi weigh in on Trump’s expected announcement to launch his 2024 presidential run.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592694484613140482


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man.. I wished some of you West Coasters could see how loose our emissions laws are here..... you'd lose your fucking minds. Stop light, .... a F350 diesel is idling in front of me... light turns green and Im covered in a "coal roll" at the green. Ironic eh? This is oil Country tho...... whatcha gonna do?


do you smoke ma'am??


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> do you smoke ma'am??


Just like that..... and that's not even a good roll.


----------



## shimbob (Nov 15, 2022)

> whatcha gonna do?


Laugh at the tiny dicks


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> start letting local politicians know you're fed up with that shit...let them know if they want your vote, they need to stop stupid shit like that. then vote that way, and encourage all your friends to as well. that is the average citizen's legal recourse, your power in government is your vote, and while one vote isn't that important to any politician, if you can convince your friends to say the same things to them, then they'll remember. one or two bitching about something is a couple of cranks, ten people in one town bitching is noticed, and ten people bitching in every town gets their fucking attention.


Kinda hard to do when that's what all the politicians drive is a F250-350 diesel. A lot of them also own ranches, farmland. Im very good friends with the County Commissioner, and If I ever brought up the subject, he wouldn't laugh, but he prob say "Are you fucking serious?"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Kinda hard to do when that's what all the politicians drive is a F250-350 diesel. A lot of them also own ranches, farmland. Im very good friends with the County Commissioner, and If I ever brought up the subject, he wouldn't laugh, but he prob say "Are you fucking serious?"


If they think that shit is acceptable under the law, then they are not fit for cutlery much less office FFS, we have this thing called civilization ya know, common decency too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they think that shit is acceptable under the law, then they are not fit for cutlery much less office FFS, we have this thing called civilization ya know, common decency too.


It's just 2 different worlds man... I remember early in my car biz career we would have to do yearly inspections and slap a sticker for the year on the vehicle... but we NEVER had smog tests. It was just horn, turn signals, headlights, brake lights, excessive windshield cracks, etc.. $5 bucks and 5 minutes later, you were on your way.... but they killed that program around 1990.
We have literally no recycling here. If it's not metal, I burn it. Boxes, plastic, cardboard, styrofoam, scrap wood, limbs, leafs. If it'll burn, we burn it. When my dad was here for the season, and we were both drinking quite a bit of beer, we'd toss out ~4600 aluminum cans a year. I drink wine now, and that's a lot of glass, but there's nowhere to take it.
The "coal rolling" is mainly in a class of rednecks in the 25-35 year old range who prob have small dicks. But amazingly, we have pretty clean air quality..... for now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It's just 2 different worlds man... I remember early in my car biz career we would have to do yearly inspections and slap a sticker for the year on the vehicle... but we NEVER had smog tests. It was just horn, turn signals, headlights, brake lights, excessive windshield cracks, etc.. $5 bucks and 5 minutes later, you were on your way.... but they killed that program around 1990.
> We have literally no recycling here. If it's not metal, I burn it. Boxes, plastic, cardboard, styrofoam, scrap wood, limbs, leafs. If it'll burn, we burn it. When my dad was here for the season, and we were both drinking quite a bit of beer, we'd toss out ~4600 aluminum cans a year. I drink wine now, and that's a lot of glass, but there's nowhere to take it.
> The "coal rolling" is mainly in a class of rednecks in the 25-35 year old range who prob have small dicks. But amazingly, we have pretty clean air quality..... for now.


Oh, we've seen some changes alright, most for the better these past few decades in 1980 I never dreamed of the online world we inhabit today where knowledge is so available. For me the internet was like trying to drink from a firehouse at full blast!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh, we've seen some changes alright, most for the better these past few decades in 1980 I never dreamed of the online world we inhabit today where knowledge is so available. For me the internet was like trying to drink from a firehouse at full blast!


I know right.... If you would have told me in 1995 that soon we would have a device in our pocket that was a phone, calculator, GPS navigation, hands free voice to text and commands, real time stock market, weather radar, Social media, camera, mailbox, music store, instant news, remote home viewing of your security system, Facetime,and the endless apps with 164gigs of memory... I would have thought your were crazy. .... but here we are.
I was thinking about this the other day. ... almost everything improves over time. One thing I was thinking about was music. We started with cylinder rockers, vinyl, 8 track, cassettes, CD.s, MP3 downloads.. and now its just instant. I can say "Hey Siri, play some Fleetwood Mac".. boom... there it is. How much can we advance that?... sorry.. random thought.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I know right.... If you would have told me in 1995 that soon we would have a device in our pocket that was a phone, calculator, GPS navigation, hands free voice to text and commands, real time stock market, weather radar, Social media, camera, mailbox, music store, instant news, remote home viewing of your security system, Facetime,and the endless apps with 164gigs of memory... I would have thought your were crazy. .... but here we are.
> I was thinking about this the other day. ... almost everything improves over time. One thing I was thinking about was music. We started with cylinder rockers, vinyl, 8 track, cassettes, CD.s, MP3 downloads.. and now its just instant. I can say "Hey Siri, play some Fleetwood Mac".. boom... there it is. How much can we advance that?... sorry.. random thought.


Live for 200 years with the body of a 20 year old and an endless supply of beautiful women to screw while sitting on a billion bucks. How's that for a start?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Live for 200 years with the body of a 20 year old and an endless supply of beautiful women to screw while sitting on a billion bucks. How's that for a start?


..... I like it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ..... I like it.


Most would!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ..... I like it.


The funny thing about being a billionaire these days, when yer watching TV or surfing the web, yer just like everybody else who isn't so rich and doing the same thing. Many people spend their evenings the same way, rich or poor, living more and more virtually and less in the real world. There is an epidemic of loneliness and lack of community with so much for the individual to do, from hundreds of TV channels, the internet to vast music collections, we are overwhelmed by options and choices, every moment we spend with technology, is one less we spend interacting with other people. It is adversely affecting youth, those most connected to the future and technology, stress and depression levels are off the charts. It's been a trend for decades, in lock step with evolving technology.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

The older I get, the less I feel like I need things. I've been very fortunate tho. I got everything I need, and don't owe anybody anything. It's the younger group I worry about. They feel like they need to live like thier parents RIGHT NOW! My old boss would say the same thing.. IWWIWAIWIN. 
"I want what I want, and I want it now". ... this has led to financial crisis in Gen Y, Z. Which is why we're seeing such a rapid Fed rate hike. They really sat on it too long. They should have started a few years ago, and done .25 bias point increases to kinda pull the spending down a little at a time before a crisis hits. But hey.. I don't run the show. 
JUST IN!-- DoubleA is announcing his run for the 2024 Election!.... Im counting on your vote.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The funny thing about being a billionaire these days, when yer watching TV or surfing the web, yer just like everybody else who isn't so rich and doing the same thing. Many people spend their evenings the same way, rich or poor, living more and more virtually and less in the real world. There is an epidemic of loneliness and lack of community with so much for the individual to do, from hundreds of TV channels, the internet to vast music collections, we are overwhelmed by options and choices, every moment we spend with technology, is one less we spend interacting with other people. It is adversely affecting youth, those most connected to the future and technology, stress and depression levels are off the charts. It's been a trend for decades, in lock step with evolving technology.


Yep.. the Ultra Rich can be just as disconnected, depressed as that guy in the tent village in LA. Money isn't everything. I've been the most depressed, down, and lonely when I was making the most money in my career when I wanted something, it wasn't a thought. I just did it. It was a very short term of satisfaction, then on to the next. I didn't have gratitude. I have that now after learning many lessons that money is a tool .... not happiness.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yep.. the Ultra Rich can be just as disconnected, depressed as that guy in the tent village in LA. Money isn't everything. I've been the most depressed, down, and lonely when I was making the most money in my career when I wanted something, it wasn't a thought. I just did it. It was a very short term of satisfaction, then on to the next. I didn't have gratitude. I have that now after learning many lessons that money is a tool .... not happiness.


Happiness comes from our relationship with ourselves and others, after basic needs are met. Pleasure is ephemeral and does not last, it usually has an external source. Nature built us that way, if by having sex or eating you would have lasting pleasure, then you wouldn't have much sex or eat much would you? Furthermore, it is the anticipation of the pleasure that dives things, not the end result, the first cookie tasted great, but the tenth one not so much. The bright fruit on the tree across the river made your ancestor swim the river and climb the tree, the anticipation provided the motivation, attaining it can be disappointing. Addictions work the same way, craving is anticipation, and most drunks don't really enjoy drinking, though many imagine they do.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Meet Mother Pence
> 
> #CreepyRaceBannon
> 
> ...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Happiness comes from our relationship with ourselves and others, after basic needs are met. Pleasure is ephemeral and does not last, it usually has an external source. Nature built us that way, if by having sex or eating you would have lasting pleasure, then you wouldn't have much sex or eat much would you? Furthermore, it is the anticipation of the pleasure that dives things, not the end result, the first cookie tasted great, but the tenth one not so much. The bright fruit on the tree across the river made your ancestor swim the river and climb the tree, the anticipation provided the motivation, attaining it can be disappointing. Addictions work the same way, craving is anticipation, and most drunks don't really enjoy drinking, though many imagine they do.


I get that. Out of all the stupid purchases, toys, etc that I've bought over the years, nothing can compare to "experiences". I've got to experience living abroad as a teen, later in the past few years, visiting The Vatican, Monaco, Pompeii, all over Europe with family.. and that is priceless. It's something I can talk about forever, and I spent that time with them. It's much better than buying a new F150, or a boat. Life is short... explore it if you can. Next stop is Greece 2023 with the fam....... if we haven't blown ourselves up by then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

*Let's talk about a review of Trump's announcement....*


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about a review of Trump's announcement....*


My takeaway from this. .. The Repubs had 8 years of Obama, and I understand that bad things happen during every Presidency. America grew weary to make a change. Along comes Trump. It was a hell of a rally. He got everyone fired up again (myself included). We watched the debates, and really wanted to see some change. He did rally the Repubs, and created a lot of hate from the Dems, but the flash in the pan is gone Im afraid. We got a couple more years to see someone else come along that will put us back on track, ease International tension, open trade deals (that's good for everyone), and maybe,... just maybe blur the lines between this divide we have. We've never been more divided in this Country than we are now... and we need to stop that. We're all one. Here's to hoping that the future is a little brighter.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 15, 2022)

My point is that if I, or Roger, or DIY, or anyone else just met up at a coffee shop and started up a random non political conversation, that we would find things in common and get along just fine. It's another thing when we are keyboard warriors in our little space of digital shields. Things we say online would not be things we would say face to face. It's just a bunch of bullshit binary code that creates divide... unfortunately.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I know right.... If you would have told me in 1995 that soon we would have a device in our pocket that was a phone, calculator, GPS navigation, hands free voice to text and commands, real time stock market, weather radar, Social media, camera, mailbox, music store, instant news, remote home viewing of your security system, Facetime,and the endless apps with 164gigs of memory... I would have thought your were crazy. .... but here we are.
> I was thinking about this the other day. ... almost everything improves over time. One thing I was thinking about was music. We started with cylinder rockers, vinyl, 8 track, cassettes, CD.s, MP3 downloads.. and now its just instant. I can say "Hey Siri, play some Fleetwood Mac".. boom... there it is. How much can we advance that?... sorry.. random thought.


In terms of quality of reproduction, vinyl was the pinnacle. Today’s digital is coarser.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> My takeaway from this. .. The Repubs had 8 years of Obama, and I understand that bad things happen during every Presidency. America grew weary to make a change. Along comes Trump. It was a hell of a rally. He got everyone fired up again (myself included). We watched the debates, and really wanted to see some change. He did rally the Repubs, and created a lot of hate from the Dems, but the flash in the pan is gone Im afraid. We got a couple more years to see someone else come along that will put us back on track, ease International tension, open trade deals (that's good for everyone), and maybe,... just maybe blur the lines between this divide we have. We've never been more divided in this Country than we are now... and we need to stop that. We're all one. Here's to hoping that the future is a little brighter.


trump has been a shady motherfucker his whole career, and never made a secret of it...which is why many democrats didn't take him seriously, we couldn't believe the republicans, or anyone else, would be stupid enough to think for one minute that trump was qualified, competent, ethical, or decent enough to get elected...we underestimated how stupid half the country was, to believe a fucking self proclaimed conman who hung out with epstein and maxwell...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2022)

Mitt can come out of the closet!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592647482236096512


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mitt can come out of the closet!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592647482236096512


NOO...that bill does not say that....it says more of the same stupid shit that already exists..that states can do w/e they want, and that churches can continue to discriminate against them...read the piece of shit thing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> NOO...that bill does not say that....it says more of the same stupid shit that already exists..that states can do w/e they want, and that churches can continue to discriminate against them...read the piece of shit thing


I did make a joke about it with the post... I'm not familiar with the fine details of American policy and generally interest myself with the struggle for democracy and joking about things in our shared culture and economy. Basic human rights are of interest, like kids in cages, women's rights and those of LBGTQ etc. Domestic policy I try to stay clear of as much as possible, that's for Americans to decide, along with VP picks etc. I would not be that interested in American politics, if each election cycle wasn't a struggle between liberal democracy or fascism and I didn't live in yer backyard! I've been focused on Ukraine and the international situation to avoid American politics this election cycle, since Trump is not on the ticket, again American business.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> NOO...that bill does not say that....it says more of the same stupid shit that already exists..that states can do w/e they want, and that churches can continue to discriminate against them...read the piece of shit thing




*Me:

*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 16, 2022)

*MAGAGA



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592705603239292929*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *MAGAGA
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592705603239292929*


This is all fun and I'd like to see Donald stick around and the civil war inside the GOP, but Donald has a reservation at the crowbar hotel forever and everybody with a brain knows it. It explains their newfound courage after their midterm ass whipping, Mitch knows Garland will soon have Donald off his back and in a cage. Merry Christmas Donald and a Helluva new fucking year!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 16, 2022)

Enjoy …. BWHAHAHAHA


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592935572871385088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592935238443106306


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 16, 2022)

More laughs 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592925457049321473


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> More laughs
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592925457049321473


Mitch vs the Magats, Donald is going down, Mitch knows it and will win in the end, Mitch is more cunning than them. If there is such a thing as a master asshole, Mitch earned the title, a master of his trade! Makes me kinda wish Donald would stick around for a while...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 16, 2022)

Boring ! …. Borrrrring ! 
Lol.

* ketchup flies


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 16, 2022)

I guess Trump’s Clown shoes are *finally *showing.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I guess Trump’s Clown shoes are *finally *showing.


The damage is done. Like a spent rocket stage, he has already delivered. The proof is in the number of legislators who were against certifying the election, and the party leadership who *censured* those members who did not toe the line on the minority-rule agenda. 
The GOP is a terrorist organization at this point.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 16, 2022)

Even The Post shoved the announcement back to page 26 - next to the Cialis ads. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592863123538841600


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 16, 2022)

Normally I don’t goof on imbeciles ( I’m lyin  )
*BUT …… *

Tried Google Translate but it began smokin and shit 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592219615429824512


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

Donald is gonna name names over this! Coddling the LBGTQ should get the religious nut jobs fired up! Throw them under the bus and feed the base some red meat Donald! Looks like the GOP is struggling to get to the center, it will be easier to put lipstick on the pig with Donald gone.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592988720466362369


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593092391959166976


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593092391959166976


fucking sickening...
it just goes to show, no matter how good the educational system is, there are still motherfucking morons who can't be educated...and we'll have to carry the lame ass motherfuckers our entire lives, listening to their fucking stupidity every four years, fixing the messes they should have never been allowed to make in the first place.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

*Lawrence: The Republican Party Is ‘In Ruin’*

604,768 views Nov 17, 2022
Despite winning control of the House of Representatives with a narrow majority, MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell explains why it isn’t a triumphant night for Republicans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

Popcorn time, winning a slim majority in the house might be the worst thing to happen to the Maga GOP and could hasten their self-destruction, the few moderates have as much power as the more numerous crazies in the house and can ally with the democrats on somethings like who will be speaker.









Inside the GOP civil war on display at the Capitol this week


The Republican Party’s engulfed in a civil war of Trump’s making WASHINGTON—Traditionally both political parties lay down their weapons after a bloody election. This year, in the wake of their embarrassing midterm performance, Republicans are still engaged in battle. Only this time, they’re...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

Trouble brewing in the base, they won't take this laying down!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593068972617990148


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 17, 2022)

Jeezus …. Vampires . He even fucks up the movie Fright Night with Roddy McDowall ( Peter Vincent - Vampire KILLAH ). Good flick BTW. 

Even before the contest in Georgia between Democratic Senator Raphael Warnock and his Republican challenger Herschel Walker headed for a Dec. 6 runoff, a staggering $262 million had already been spent on the race. His lies and exaggerations are mind numbing to say the least.
Walker has made the claim that he had graduated from University of Georgia "in the top 1% of his class". In fact, he did not graduate, and left college to join the USFL. He did not return to complete his degree.


“And all of sudden I started going to the library, getting books, standing in front of a mirror reading to myself,” Walker said in a 2017 “ motivational speech.” So that Herschel can show that all the kids said was retarded become valedictorian of his class. *Wut ?*
*No found no evidence he was the class valedictorian.*
 “I’ve been very fortunate in the business world. I’ve been very fortunate in my military, uh, career – that I was doing a lot of things in the military.” *He was never in the military. *


Walker said he had worked for law enforcement, then added, “Y’all didn’t know that either, did you? I spent time at Quantico, up at the FBI training school. Y’all didn’t know I was an agent? I probably shouldn’t tell you all that. Y’all don’t care. Anyway – hey I’ve been in law enforcement before. So I grab my gun…” *He was never in law enforcement or the FBI as an agent . *Chuck cheese badge or not.


Charity lies - Patriot Support and others.


Mysterious Captain of Commerce Upholstery business - *never fucking existed*
On and on ….

Prepare to lose a few brain cells watching this …..


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 17, 2022)

Another kookoo / LOSER


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593251949201084423
HEY KARI - 99% VOTE COUNTED IN


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

*GOP ‘Chaos’: MAGA Hits McConnell After ‘Loser’ Trump Disappoints In Midterms*

113,291 views Nov 17, 2022
GOP in ‘chaos’ as an historic number of Republicans voting to fire Senate minority leader Mitch McConnell and a formal challenge to his leadership comes from FL Senator Rick Scott. Ten Republicans made up the largest wave of opposition since he became leader 15 years ago. McConnell speaking out after humiliating midterm losses many attribute to running Trump-infused, MAGA style campaigns, adding that the party had “too much chaos, too much negativity… we turned off a lot of these centrist voters.”


----------



## topcat (Nov 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Jeezus …. Vampires . He even fucks up the movie Fright Night with Roddy McDowall ( Peter Vincent - Vampire KILLAH ). Good flick BTW.
> 
> Even before the contest in Georgia between Democratic Senator Raphael Warnock and his Republican challenger Herschel Walker headed for a Dec. 6 runoff, a staggering $262 million had already been spent on the race. His lies and exaggerations are mind numbing to say the least.
> Walker has made the claim that he had graduated from University of Georgia "in the top 1% of his class". In fact, he did not graduate, and left college to join the USFL. He did not return to complete his degree.
> ...


He'll start putting up a cardboard brick wall behind him. Herschel at the Improv. "An' that's what so fuhnny."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another kookoo / LOSER
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593251949201084423
> ...


that's over 17,000 votes...
she lost. let her bring suit after suit...America is tired of that shit, even the republicans are tired of that shit. look at their reaction to trump.
i would caution her to read the story about trump's lawyers getting censured and fined for bringing frivolous suits...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *GOP ‘Chaos’: MAGA Hits McConnell After ‘Loser’ Trump Disappoints In Midterms*
> 
> 113,291 views Nov 17, 2022
> GOP in ‘chaos’ as an historic number of Republicans voting to fire Senate minority leader Mitch McConnell and a formal challenge to his leadership comes from FL Senator Rick Scott. Ten Republicans made up the largest wave of opposition since he became leader 15 years ago. McConnell speaking out after humiliating midterm losses many attribute to running Trump-infused, MAGA style campaigns, adding that the party had “too much chaos, too much negativity… we turned off a lot of these centrist voters.”


has rick scott ever actually answered a question? i can't recall him ever once actually replying in a meaningful way to a direct question...
it must be hell going to lunch with him..."where do you want to eat, rick?"..."well, we need to be looking forward to dinner, and not backwards toward breakfast..."....


----------



## topcat (Nov 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> has rick scott ever actually answered a question? i can't recall him ever once actually replying in a meaningful way to a direct question...
> it must be hell going to lunch with him..."where do you want to eat, rick?"..."well, we need to be looking forward to dinner, and not backwards toward breakfast..."....


Rick "glans" Scott. Doesn't he look like an animated character of a sex education film for 7th graders, named Mr. Penis?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5227558


Many arrests, few convictions and their white privilege probably helped them to avoid even more arrests. Did she win her reelection? It was close.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5227558











Republican Boebert's lead narrows to within recount zone


DENVER (AP) — Republican Rep. Lauren Boebert’s lead has decreased against Democrat Adam Frisch, putting the tight race for a U.S. House seat representing a largely rural swath of Colorado into the automatic recount zone Thursday with some votes still left to count.




apnews.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Republican Boebert's lead narrows to within recount zone
> 
> 
> DENVER (AP) — Republican Rep. Lauren Boebert’s lead has decreased against Democrat Adam Frisch, putting the tight race for a U.S. House seat representing a largely rural swath of Colorado into the automatic recount zone Thursday with some votes still left to count.
> ...


While I don’t expect the recount to change the outcome, the need for it underlines how close she came to being defeated, despite the gerrymander.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> While I don’t expect the recount to change the outcome, the need for it underlines how close she came to being defeated, despite the gerrymander.


If she wants to keep the con going, she needs to STFU and hire a brain to tell he what to say and how to use cutlery, a minder or handler, like Herschel needs, you know adult supervision.


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Kinda surprised me to see this map... Cali is next to last place in air quality... Oklahoma is ranked higher, but we don't have the population either.
> 
> https://airfiltersdelivered.com/blogs/helpful-tips/cleanest-air-by-state


That is why they have the higher emission standards. The mountains keeps the air trapped in place, thus the higher pollution numbers.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2022)

*GOP Wins House … And Celebrates With A Hunter Biden Press Conference*








GOP Wins House And Celebrates With Hunter Biden Press Conference


The GOP won the House yesterday, and the first order of business is to tee up the Hunter Biden “investigations.”



talkingpointsmemo.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> My takeaway from this. .. The Repubs had 8 years of Obama, and I understand that bad things happen during every Presidency. America grew weary to make a change. Along comes Trump. . . . . .
> 
> . . . . . . . . .We've never been more divided in this Country than we are now... . . . . . . .


You may not have noticed, but Barrack was black. All the white trash who used to never vote noticed though, and all of a sudden decided that they did need to vote. Trumpf didn't create the hate, he just used it to get himself into the WH. Now all those guys who used to operate their backhoe all day and drink half the night without bothering anyone but their immediate neighbors are the backbone of the MAGA movement, and bothering the whole country.

May I remind you of the events of April 12th, 1861?


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> has rick scott ever actually answered a question? i can't recall him ever once actually replying in a meaningful way to a direct question...
> it must be hell going to lunch with him..."where do you want to eat, rick?"..."well, we need to be looking forward to dinner, and not backwards toward breakfast..."....


Of all the fucked up Florida GOP'ers, Scott is the worst. I find it ironic that he was in charge of their senate election effort and he blamed the tortoise for their loss.


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2022)

With all the talk about how hard it is going to be for the GOP to even elect a speaker, much less govern, I came up with a plan. McCarthy or whoever the speaker is, has to have 218 votes. What if the blue team picked the most moderate republican and all voted for that person? All that would be needed was for a few votes from their side of the isle, and we could pick the speaker. If nothing else it would cause more infighting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> My takeaway from this. .. The Repubs had 8 years of Obama, and I understand that bad things happen during every Presidency. America grew weary to make a change. Along comes Trump. It was a hell of a rally. He got everyone fired up again (myself included). We watched the debates, and really wanted to see some change. He did rally the Repubs, and created a lot of hate from the Dems, but the flash in the pan is gone Im afraid. We got a couple more years to see someone else come along that will put us back on track, ease International tension, open trade deals (that's good for everyone), and maybe,... just maybe blur the lines between this divide we have. We've never been more divided in this Country than we are now... and we need to stop that. We're all one. Here's to hoping that the future is a little brighter.


The republican heads shoved up Trump's ass crack never gained them any respect, neither did trying to destroy the US constitution and cheat and gerrymander their way to a majority in the house. What did they lose the national popular vote by versus the number of seats they have? Minority rule is not popular. Take another example, the senate, it represents geography, not people. The original purpose of the electoral college was to disqualify people like Trump and again does not represent the popular will of the country.

Here it is in a nutshell, America is an imperfect liberal democracy with minority rule and if it was more of a democracy you would move into the future like everybody else in the liberal democratic world. America is an approximate copy of the British government of the 16th century fixed by a written constitution. The President replaced the King, the house the Parliament and the senate the house of Lords. However, since that time parliamentary democracy has evolved and responded social and revolutionary change. The King lost his powers and is now just a ceremonial head of state with few powers except to dissolve the government right out from under a PM. The house of Lords lost its powers too power became concentrated in Parliament and with the PM and cabinet. This model was copied throughout the empire and adapted in Europe with either a ceremonial president as head of state or a King.

In Canada there isn't much division of power, there is a multiparty democratically elected parliament, an unelected senate with no power and the GG takes care of changing the government should someone become an asshole. Elections are run by Election Canada; they set the district boundaries and enforce election law elections Canada is an independent body. Choices are simple, we don't elect judges, prosecutors or dog catchers, they are government jobs, so ballots are simple and marked with a golf pencil. Local parties select candidates, but if they select a nut, a bolt from on high in the party leadership can remove them from the ballot to protect the "brand". Not many Canadians are members of political parties, you register to vote by checking a box on your income tax form and there are no primaries, but several parties, I'm a member of the Liberal party of Canada. They legalized pot and I and many others had a bigger say than most who were not party members, back when I joined it was $10. and now is free, I believe, I haven't renewed for a spell, I stepped back a bit from politics when I moved back east.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

injinji said:


> With all the talk about how hard it is going to be for the GOP to even elect a speaker, much less govern, I came up with a plan. McCarthy or whoever the speaker is, has to have 218 votes. What if the blue team picked the most moderate republican and all voted for that person? All that would be needed was for a few votes from their side of the isle, and we could pick the speaker. If nothing else it would cause more infighting.


Liz Cheney, the speaker does not have to be an elected member all it would take would be 4 moderate republicans or perhaps 2 with democratic support. She might be the daughter of Darth Vader and a policy asshole, but at least she is sane and would have the backing of Mitch, for what it's worth in the house. They could torpedo McCarthy and Trump would have a conniption.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593430028808749057


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593081770865557506


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2022)

CBS REPORTS
*Texas laws allow teachers to carry guns on school grounds with little regulation*








Texas laws allow teachers to carry guns on school grounds with little regulation


While some victims' families and survivors fight for gun control, others across the state are choosing to fortify schools by arming their children's teachers.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> CBS REPORTS
> *Texas laws allow teachers to carry guns on school grounds with little regulation*
> 
> 
> ...


They've been doing it for a while now anyways. While I do support this, I'd like to see more training. More training than the Military. What makes this hard to swallow, it that you have 1 active shooter, and 100-200 ankle biters running rampant ... you almost have to be a sharp shooter to hit your target. Then you have to be aware of what's behind the target. I can't see this scenario being to the teachers advantage that much. A better idea would be to hire trained security.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> They've been doing it for a while now anyways. While I do support this, I'd like to see more training. More training than the Military. What makes this hard to swallow, it that you have 1 active shooter, and 100-200 ankle biters running rampant ... you almost have to be a sharp shooter to hit your target. Then you have to be aware of what's behind the target. I can't see this scenario being to the teachers advantage that much. A better idea would be to hire trained security.


The big problem I see is that it takes time to transition from teacher mode to fighter mode. Intensive training can shorten but not eliminate the delay. Any assailant is already in fighter mode; impossible to get the drop on him. Nobody but law enforcement should be allowed to have a weapon on school grounds. Trained security is expensive, and many schools cannot even afford textbooks.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The big problem I see is that it takes time to transition from teacher mode to fighter mode. Intensive training can shorten but not eliminate the delay. Any assailant is already in fighter mode; impossible to get the drop on him. Nobody but law enforcement should be allowed to have a weapon on school grounds. Trained security is expensive, and many schools cannot even afford textbooks.


I can certainly understand this catch 22.
How the hell do people just sneak in anyways? I live outside of a small town, and haven't been in a school in decades. I got a call to come do some filming for the local ... whatever (maybe the Chamber of Commerce?), and I had to go through 2 remote bypass locked doors, a metal detector, get a visitors pass, sign a form.... just to get in the door. And this is in a small town of 22,000 population.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 17, 2022)

@cannabineer ... Here's a perfect example to your response. I have guns just about anywhere within reach. I train when the weather is nice, and I have plenty of that caliber of ammo. But one day, me and the Mrs. were coming back from out of town, and she needed to stop at the Dollar Store for something. I waited in the car for her. This truck pulls up beside me (pass side) gets out like he's going in the store and suddenly, he's in my front pass seat.... I wasn't ready. I had a gun in the console, but it happened so fast. ... Im ashamed to say I locked up. He looked at me and said "sorry, I thought this was my brothers car"... I just said "That's a good way to get shot". You almost have to have your head on a swivel ... which is no way to live. It all happened in about 7 seconds.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I can certainly understand this catch 22.
> How the hell do people just sneak in anyways? I live outside of a small town, and haven't been in a school in decades. I got a call to come do some filming for the local ... whatever (maybe the Chamber of Commerce?), and I had to go through 2 remote bypass locked doors, a metal detector, get a visitors pass, sign a form.... just to get in the door. And this is in a small town of 22,000 population.


That sounds awful, like a fortress. The schools I’ve seen in CA are opener; I could always walk into the office where my kids went to school. 
I would really dislike to be a student under effective siege conditions. 

Schools have become targets. The only sensible response I see is to make having a weapon in a school a Federal felony and prosecuting the living shit out of violators.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The only sensible response I see is to make having a weapon in a school a Federal felony and prosecuting the living shit out of violators.


... but it's usually too late by then.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @cannabineer ... Here's a perfect example to your response. I have guns just about anywhere within reach. I train when the weather is nice, and I have plenty of that caliber of ammo. But one day, me and the Mrs. were coming back from out of town, and she needed to stop at the Dollar Store for something. I waited in the car for her. This truck pulls up beside me (pass side) gets out like he's going in the store and suddenly, he's in my front pass seat.... I wasn't ready. I had a gun in the console, but it happened so fast. ... Im ashamed to say I locked up. He looked at me and said "sorry, I thought this was my brothers car"... I just said "That's a good way to get shot". You almost have to have your head on a swivel ... which is no way to live.


exactly. I have a bedside gun, and none when I’m anywhere else. There is just no way I could stay sufficiently on top of the tactical situation. 

When I walk the pup (he’s blind), the threat is the local pair of coyotes. I take a fixed-blade knife (of legal size) for a security blanket. So far they’ve kept their distance.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... but it's usually too late by then.


It’s intended to prevent or deter the occurrence, not respond.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 17, 2022)

... and as far as it being a "fortress".. I'm pretty sure it's only that way from the first bell till being let out.... I would think.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> exactly. I have a bedside gun, and none when I’m anywhere else. There is just no way I could stay sufficiently on top of the tactical situation.
> 
> When I walk the pup (he’s blind), the threat is the local pair of coyotes. I take a fixed-blade knife (of legal size) for a security blanket. So far they’ve kept their distance.


Carry some mace... or Bear Spray... but yes, I always have a Benchmade on me too as back up.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... and as far as it being a "fortress".. I'm pretty sure it's only that way from the first bell till being let out.... I would think.


I’ve seen such on TV, and it strikes me as oppressive.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Carry some mace... or Bear Spray... but yes, I always have a Benchmade on me too as back up.


I’m thinking of bear spray, my online persona notwithstanding. I can legally open-carry that.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve seen such on TV, and it strikes me as oppressive.


Yeah… I don’t know. I don’t have any kids or grandkids, so visiting a school is a rare occurrence for me.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 17, 2022)

I’m pretty sure that other that the visit I talked about, I haven’t been in a school since 1986


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Carry some mace... or Bear Spray... but yes, I always have a Benchmade on me too as back up.


My edc is a folding Benchmade. Have it since ‘96.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My edc is a folding Benchmade. Have it since ‘96.


Auto Stryker here. I'd love to have an Infidel OTF, but they are pretty bulky, and hella expensive for a pocket knife.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Auto Striker here. I'd love to have an Infidel OTF, but they are pretty bulky, and hella expensive for a pocket knife.


Had to look it up. Mine is an ordinary liner lock type. The alloy (ATS-6?) is a tough chewy beast on the stones.

My impossible dream knife is a Carter FS1. This one has a handle that is dog butt ugly. But I have kitchen knives in blue steel (hand forged by grumpy old Japanese guys), and they take an edge so much better than stainless. 









5.2″ Carter #1110 FS1


This limited-edition field knife is the result of a collaboration project – featuring an exclusive design, features, and steel. Want more information? Please view the FS1 Knife video. STYLE: …




www.cartercutlery.com


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Had to look it up. Mine is an ordinary liner lock type. The alloy (ATS-6?) is a tough chewy beast on the stones.
> 
> My impossible dream knife is a Carter FS1. This one has a handle that is dog butt ugly. But I have kitchen knives in blue steel (hand forged by grumpy old Japanese guys), and they take an edge so much better than stainless.
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie... that is one ugly handle. I've never carried a fixed blade. That one IS hella expensive!. .. I think I just like the compactness of a semi auto folding. I can open and close it one handed. Years of standing around a car dealership on a slow day, I had plenty of time to practice. I bet I've opened and closed that thing 40,000 times.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 17, 2022)

Here's the other problem with teachers and handguns. You have to be be very.. and I mean very trained to hit a target at even 20 yards with a handgun. Most people with "some" experience, can't hit the broadside of a barn. The "take down" zone is about a sq ft. Very few people can even do a double tap (chest/head). I only know 1 person who can pick up anybody's side arm and hit a 10" plate at 75y., and he's a CCW trainer. He prob runs 1000 rounds a week.
So, to put a handgun in the hands of a teacher is prob not the best idea. There's gonna be collateral damage trying to take down a target. So... Im gonna lean this way with you guys. I don't think it's a good idea now that I think about it. Im all about guns, but not in unqualified hands. I really don't know what the answer is on this. Kids gotta get in school, and anyone can pose as a parent and get inside I suppose. I graduated in 86', and this was not a problem that was even on the table, so I was just never really exposed to the possibility of it happening. I guess we could all go to virtual learning like a couple of years ago during the Pandemic, but then again, that creates social, emotional problems amongst young kids that will only communicate via the keyboard, and only further drive anxiety, poor self esteem., social skills.. just a long list of problems.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *GOP Wins House … And Celebrates With A Hunter Biden Press Conference*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> CBS REPORTS
> *Texas laws allow teachers to carry guns on school grounds with little regulation*
> 
> 
> ...


what a sad useless response, and what an unreasonable request to make of teachers...make people who love children and want to help them become better people carry a gun, because our representatives are bough and paid for by a corrupt gun industry...if there is a hell, they'll be in the fucking penthouse suite, along with anyone who sold their souls for children's lives...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


>


You had to have seen that coming a coupe of days ago.. Nancy is out, going to be an interesting next few months.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The big problem I see is that it takes time to transition from teacher mode to fighter mode. Intensive training can shorten but not eliminate the delay. Any assailant is already in fighter mode; impossible to get the drop on him. Nobody but law enforcement should be allowed to have a weapon on school grounds. Trained security is expensive, and many schools cannot even afford textbooks.


why ask them to do that? why not hire real guards? why not get rid of the bought off politicians who allow the gun industry to flood the market with advertising that scares the fuck out of people to get them to buy more guns...the statistics on which are then used by the same fucking corrupt industry to scare more people into buying more fucking guns...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what a sad useless response, and what an unreasonable request to make of teachers...make people who love children and want to help them become better people carry a gun, because our representatives are bough and paid for by a corrupt gun industry...if there is a hell, they'll be in the fucking penthouse suite, along with anyone who sold their souls for children's lives...


Nothing new Roger... scare tactics have long been used to advance sales on products that are backed and funded by investors.... kinda like Big Pharma...... glad to see you're the same grouchy bastard i met here a few years ago. However, Im glad to see that you guys have not totally kicked me to the curb.. But see the conversation above... I actually agree with you.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *GOP Wins House … And Celebrates With A Hunter Biden Press Conference*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s nice to see Republican leadership in Congress getting ready to tackle the important issues impacting Americans.

What makes this even more disgraceful is the fact these are the same clowns who looked the other way while trump and his larvae where openly stealing from the American people.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> CBS REPORTS
> *Texas laws allow teachers to carry guns on school grounds with little regulation*
> 
> 
> ...


It might not be a bad idea. Maybe Texas teachers will be tougher than Texas cops.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 18, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> They've been doing it for a while now anyways. While I do support this, I'd like to see more training. More training than the Military. What makes this hard to swallow, it that you have 1 active shooter, and 100-200 ankle biters running rampant ... you almost have to be a sharp shooter to hit your target. Then you have to be aware of what's behind the target. I can't see this scenario being to the teachers advantage that much. A better idea would be to hire trained security.


I would be more inclined to go to the root of the problem but that would require gun and ammo regulations.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Had to look it up. Mine is an ordinary liner lock type. The alloy (ATS-6?) is a tough chewy beast on the stones.
> 
> My impossible dream knife is a Carter FS1. This one has a handle that is dog butt ugly. But I have kitchen knives in blue steel (hand forged by grumpy old Japanese guys), and they take an edge so much better than stainless.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @cannabineer ... Here's a perfect example to your response. I have guns just about anywhere within reach. I train when the weather is nice, and I have plenty of that caliber of ammo. But one day, me and the Mrs. were coming back from out of town, and she needed to stop at the Dollar Store for something. I waited in the car for her. This truck pulls up beside me (pass side) gets out like he's going in the store and suddenly, he's in my front pass seat.... I wasn't ready. I had a gun in the console, but it happened so fast. ... Im ashamed to say I locked up. He looked at me and said "sorry, I thought this was my brothers car"... I just said "That's a good way to get shot". You almost have to have your head on a swivel ... which is no way to live. It all happened in about 7 seconds.


If you had more majority rule in America, do you think there would be sensible gun laws and a government strategy to reduce their numbers? 70%+ people support sensible gun laws, but the question is what is sensible and can that evolve over time. Just liability insurance on gun owners and sellers would slow it down a lot with a few simple changes to federal law. Make it like owning a car, some kinds of cars you can't own, in many places there are HP limits and they have to meet standards. You have a driver' license that proves you are competent and fucking sane, register your car with plates and are required to have insurance to drive it on the road, nobody loses their fucking minds over it and ya need a car!

We have guns in Canada, we still have occasional mass shootings, using illegal American smuggled guns for the most part, but the gun violence and homicide rate is a fraction of the American per capita rate. We are more relaxed and laid back (I'm not a good example  ), not as paranoid, to us it seems like being in a prison, the first thing ya do is try to make a shive outta yer toothbrush for self-defense!

Up until the 70's-gun ownership rates were comparable, but then began to diverge after the government responded to mass shootings with restrictions on handguns and mag capacity for long guns, 5 rounds max. Handguns are hard to get, it requires a chat with a Mountie and self-defense is not a valid reason, being a target shooter or a collector is though, all guns must be properly stored and secured and buying a gun or ammo requires an FAC, Fire Arms Aquisition Certificate.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why ask them to do that? why not hire real guards? why not get rid of the bought off politicians who allow the gun industry to flood the market with advertising that scares the fuck out of people to get them to buy more guns...the statistics on which are then used by the same fucking corrupt industry to scare more people into buying more fucking guns...


I’m not asking them to do that. It interferes with the teacher job. I think I made it pretty clear that I consider it, or trained security present, a bad idea. Keep guns out of schools, period.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I would be more inclined to go to the root of the problem but that would require gun and ammo regulations.


specifically Federal ones. We have a “states’ rights” culture standing in the way, and it is a darling of Republicans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

*Let's talk about 50 million spent by the GOP....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> specifically Federal ones. We have a “states’ rights” culture standing in the way, and it is a darling of Republicans.


all states should be required to follow the same federal guidelines, to simplify and streamline the laws, and people's understanding of them. they have way too much independence now, and it's causing nothing but trouble and confusion, and dissension..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all states should be required to follow the same federal guidelines, to simplify and streamline the laws, and people's understanding of them. they have way too much independence now, and it's causing nothing but trouble and confusion, and dissension..


which is the intent of the small-gov’t crowd. It lowers their overhead when pursuing minority-rule advantage.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

There shall be no guns on school grounds, unless you have a badge...period


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> There shall be no guns on school grounds, unless you have a badge...period


Hershel Walker shouldn’t either


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593638638272843776


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hershel Walker shouldn’t either


totally agree


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> totally agree


I can’t remember if you the cops gave the Kenosha killer one


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

Let's wait until the new year to see about Trump's future, I think he will be in prison and so do the experts and even republicans know it, and some are counting on it. When Donald is tucked away and muzzled, they will try to put lipstick on the pig. 

If Garland wants to destroy the GOP, then he'll let Donald run around loose and if he goes to prison or house arrest and he doesn't muzzle him, he will still run the GOP house and destroy all challengers.






*Where will the Republicans go from here? Interview with Rick Wilson | DW News*

2,096 views Nov 18, 2022
Rick Wilson is co-Founder of the Lincoln Project, which was started to defeat Donald Trump in the 2016 elections. The former member of the Republican Party is convinced that Donald Trump still has a strong enough support base to be the next Republican Presidential candidate. Wilson tells DW’s Ines Pohl that Trump with his “animal sense of weakness” is able to destroy possible opponents like Ron DeSantis and Glenn Youngkin. He has no doubts that the Republican Party will fall back to support him the moment he gains momentum


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I can’t remember if you the cops gave the Kenosha killer one View attachment 5227750


nope he aquired that on his own, and for the record that little sob shouldn't even had one either


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2022)

I’m gonna leave this steaming pile right here.

SMH


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593611922095702017


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I’m gonna leave this steaming pile right here.
> 
> SMH
> 
> ...


Man these repups are cooking the books on everything. 22lb bird would be under $16 bucks.
Oh the horror !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I’m gonna leave this steaming pile right here.
> 
> SMH
> 
> ...


Turkeys and food prices in general are up all over the globe, Putin and corporate greed are the cause and lack of ability to regulate them or tax them. That problem was caused by decades of lobbying, and they too feel above the law, or their lobbyist help write it, above taxes too, because the most profitable of them pay none, lobbying and bribes. In the EU inflation is less, because of regulation, the UK's inflation rate in nearly double that of France and America's is higher still. I include Canada too, because most of our groceries come from America or American controlled companies and there is a free market between us.

I'm sure tax breaks for billionaires and less regulation will solve the problems, ya don't need no guberment when ya got them thar international corporations to take care of ya! As long as it triggers the libs, they are all for offering an unconditional surrender to Putin now that he's on the ropes and investigating Hunter, who really should move to Canada for a spell until it all dies down.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2022)

My Thanksgiving turkey had a speech defect.


----------



## Derbud420 (Nov 18, 2022)

This....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It might not be a bad idea. Maybe Texas teachers will be tougher than Texas cops.


*Indiana deputy's gun discharges, shoots student in classroom *
How many hours of firearms training has the cop had? and how many will the teachers get?








Indiana deputy's gun discharges, shoots student in classroom


Officials say an Indiana high school student was shot and wounded when a sheriff’s deputy’s gun accidentally discharged in a classroom as students were taking part in law enforcement vocational training




abcnews.go.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Indiana deputy's gun discharges, shoots student in classroom *
> How many hours of firearms training has the cop had? and how many will the teachers get?
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ, more red state insanity, it makes Americans look like fucking lunatics to most of the world.


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> They've been doing it for a while now anyways. While I do support this, I'd like to see more training. More training than the Military. What makes this hard to swallow, it that you have 1 active shooter, and 100-200 ankle biters running rampant ... you almost have to be a sharp shooter to hit your target. Then you have to be aware of what's behind the target. I can't see this scenario being to the teachers advantage that much. A better idea would be to hire trained security.


the like 7 trained security guards at the stl highschool who had a school shooting earlier in october?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jesus Christ, more red state insanity, it makes Americans look like fucking lunatics to most of the world.


there's no "look like" about it.....


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I would be more inclined to go to the root of the problem but that would require gun and ammo regulations.


no no more guns is the answer


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2022)

will there be "Teacher Academy's?....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2022)

Loser hackles are up


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Loser hackles are up
> 
> View attachment 5227840


Garland just announced a special counsel, just for him, look for the reaction.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Loser hackles are up
> 
> View attachment 5227840


the national review seems to be doing fine, financially, and morally, since they refuse to endorse trump for anything...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2022)

Trump and Lady G


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5227843


omfg the shit just spews from his mouth like vomit from mr. creosote...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2022)

Here we have Jack Smith, *the newly named special counsel in the Trump investigations*, most recently served as the chief prosecutor for the special court in The Hague, where he investigated war crimes committed during the Kosovo War.

Jack looks like a serious guy.
Jack looks like General Zod . 
Kneel before Zod.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2022)

Komrade Puppet Elon does a poll.
Russian Votes included.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593767953706921985


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Komrade Puppet Elon does a poll.
> Russian Votes included.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593767953706921985


this is bullshit! One autocrat running interference for another.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2022)

RED panties are getting twisted.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593772524957224960


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> RED panties are getting twisted.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593772524957224960


“nothing wrong”, yeah. Uh-huh. sigh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here we have Jack Smith, *the newly named special counsel in the Trump investigations*, most recently served as the chief prosecutor for the special court in The Hague, where he investigated war crimes committed during the Kosovo War.
> 
> Jack looks like a serious guy.
> Jack looks like General Zod .
> ...


Oh that will be his Satan worshipping costume by the time the magats and foxnews are done with that picture. The destroyer cometh Donald and he looks the part! Donald is greatly swayed by image and makes judgements based on looks or superficial characteristics.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2022)

Expected Tit for Tat republican vengeance - we just need to bury the big fat orange tit first.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Expected Tit for Tat republican vengeance - we just need to bury the big fat orange tit.


Now would be a good time for a subpoena for that man to appear in Georgia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Expected Tit for Tat republican vengeance - we just need to bury the big fat orange tit first.


I was thinking Jack could do Donald for the docs and at some point, in the future it could be back to the Hague for Jack, just in time to do Vlad, who could show up there, ya never know, so far it's been stranger than fiction! A future epic legal tale of the man who brought two tyrants to justice, Jack, the giant slayer!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593750902413803520


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>



Hershel’s Dog


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5227843


I’m no lawyer but this sounds like an admission of guilt to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hey m no lawyer but this sounds like an admission of guilt to me.


Jack will soon be the target of Donald's rage, the "deep state agent" who will soon prosecute his ass for the secret documents and obstruction of justice, bye Donald. The trial will be so fast that Donald will be dumb struck and none of the usual delay tactics will work, the government presents it case and evidence, then Donald's lawyers present his defense, which is non-existent. I figure the judge will set aside about a week maximum for this kind of case, he can squirm, and he can squeal, they've seen it all before in criminal court.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m no lawyer but this sounds like an admission of guilt to me.


If Donald keeps showing up in NY for legal trouble, it could be in orange with shackles after the new year, ditto for his TV trial in Georgia, if he is in federal custody by then. He could also appear remotely from his cell; Americans will need to get their heads around the fact that the Teflon Don is going to prison. Whether it be a regular prison or some gilded cage, they will lock him up because he broke the law, got caught and will be found guilty in a federal DC court of law. I don't think Joe will pardon him or commute his sentence either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hershel’s Dog
> 
> View attachment 5228004


Herschel is what happens when ya put a brain in a blender.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Donald keeps showing up in NY for legal trouble, it could be in orange with shackles after the new year, ditto for his TV trial in Georgia, if he is in federal custody by then. He could also appear remotely from his cell; Americans will need to get their heads around the fact that the Teflon Don is going to prison. Whether it be a regular prison or some gilded cage, they will lock him up because he broke the law, got caught and will be found guilty in a federal DC court of law. I don't think Joe will pardon him or commute his sentence either.


you start jumping before you even strap the guns on...
he hasn't been indicted for anything yet. while i haven't paid attention to every case involving a special prosecutor, the few i have followed were anything but fast. i expect trump to die or have a debilitating stroke before they succeed in making anything stick to the slimy motherfucker. 
i.o.u. one heartfelt apology if donald j trump is indicted for anything in the entire year of 2023...
i'll kiss your ass in the middle of main street and give you a day to draw a crowd first if he's convicted of anything...ANYTHING...until at least 2024, and i find even that highly doubtful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you start jumping before you even strap the guns on...
> he hasn't been indicted for anything yet. while i haven't paid attention to every case involving a special prosecutor, the few i have followed were anything but fast. i expect trump to die or have a debilitating stroke before they succeed in making anything stick to the slimy motherfucker.
> i.o.u. one heartfelt apology if donald j trump is indicted for anything in the entire year of 2023...
> i'll kiss your ass in the middle of main street and give you a day to draw a crowd first if he's convicted of anything...ANYTHING...until at least 2024, and i find even that highly doubtful.


I don't think Jack is gonna show Trump the "deference" that Garland did and will move forward, it's a simple case and all the homework has been done. Thanks to Donald most of the grounds for appeal are being taken care of before he is even indicted and that will be in DC. Jack is a sign the legal grinding machine is starting back up and Donald is in the hopper just like anybody else. The documents case will put Donald away real fast, and it is gonna shock most Americans, Trump most of all. How long do you think a federal judge will set aside to hear the documents and obstruction case, a week, two?

If I drop a rock off a high place, I can be fairly certain that gravity will take hold and down it will go, the law of gravity is about to take hold of Donald and down he will go too. I predict Jack won't fuck around once he gets going and will demonstrate that no one is above the law or a speedy trial. What the judge will do if he is convicted need not be guessed at, there are sentencing guidelines and the precident of many people who have gone before. The only real mystery is where and how he will do his time, which will be forever.


----------



## printer (Nov 19, 2022)

*Alito denies involvement in leak of 2014 contraception case: reports*
Supreme Court Justice Samuel Alito has denied that he was involved in the leaking of a 2014 court ruling to a former anti-abortion activist following a New York Times report that a leak occurred.

Multiple news outlets reported that Alito issued a statement denying that he or his wife disclosed the court’s ruling in Burwell v. Hobby Lobby, a case on contraception and religious rights, early. 

The Times reported that the Rev. Rob Schenck learned about the court’s decision in the case weeks before it was released. He said he learned of the ruling from Gayle Wright, a donor to the evangelical organization that Schenck ran at the time. 
Wright and her husband had a meal with Alito and his wife, and a day later, Wright sent Schenck an email telling him to call her if he wanted “some interesting news.” The email was reviewed by the Times. 

Schenck said that Wright told him the court would rule in favor of Hobby Lobby, deciding that for-profit companies can deny contraception coverage for employees based on a religious objection. 
The court ultimately ruled 5-4 in favor of Hobby Lobby. 

Alito said in his statement that he and his wife have a “casual and purely social relationship” with the Wrights. He said he did meet with them for a meal in June 2014 as Schenck claims but that he did not share the outcome of the case. 

Wright also denied to the Times that she received or shared the information about the court’s ruling. 
The Times reported that it interviewed four people who said that Schenck told them about the leak years ago, and emails that the outlet reviewed suggest that he had confidential information and was preparing the staff of his organization for a win. 

The revelation comes months after the court’s ruling in Dobbs v. Jackson Women’s Health Organization, in which the court overturned federal abortion rights established in Roe v. Wade, was leaked early. Chief Justice John Roberts condemned the leak at the time and announced that the court would launch an investigation into the source, but the court has been largely quiet on the status of the investigation since then. 

Polls have shown a sharp drop in the public’s trust in the court since the leak and the court’s eventual ruling overturning Roe. 
Schenck told the Times that he used the information to prepare a public relations campaign. 
The Times reported that Schenck notified Roberts of the leak in the Hobby Lobby case in July, sharing that he informed Hobby Lobby’s CEO about what he knew a day or two before the court released its ruling. 

Schenck’s views on abortion have shifted since then, and he is trying to establish himself as a progressive evangelical leader. He told the Times that he decided to speak out now because of the regret he feels for what happened. 
“What we did was wrong,” he said. 

Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse (D-R.I.) slammed the court on Twitter on Saturday for launching an investigation after the Dobbs leak but appearing not to act in this situation or with whether Justice Clarence Thomas knew of the efforts of his wife, Ginni Thomas, to overturn the results of the 2020 presidential election in certain states.








Alito denies involvement in leak of 2014 contraception case: reports


Supreme Court Justice Samuel Alito has denied that he was involved in the leaking of a 2014 court ruling to a former anti-abortion activist following a New York Times report that a leak occurr…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Alito denies involvement in leak of 2014 contraception case: reports*
> Supreme Court Justice Samuel Alito has denied that he was involved in the leaking of a 2014 court ruling to a former anti-abortion activist following a New York Times report that a leak occurred.
> 
> Multiple news outlets reported that Alito issued a statement denying that he or his wife disclosed the court’s ruling in Burwell v. Hobby Lobby, a case on contraception and religious rights, early.
> ...


They sound like senate judiciary hearing witnesses to me!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Alito denies involvement in leak of 2014 contraception case: reports*
> Supreme Court Justice Samuel Alito has denied that he was involved in the leaking of a 2014 court ruling to a former anti-abortion activist following a New York Times report that a leak occurred.
> 
> Multiple news outlets reported that Alito issued a statement denying that he or his wife disclosed the court’s ruling in Burwell v. Hobby Lobby, a case on contraception and religious rights, early.
> ...


worth reading

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593987580227264512


----------



## doublejj (Nov 19, 2022)

If you actually go to the GOP's official website, you'll see that they don't have ANY policy platforms:








About Our Party | GOP


Learn about the Republican Party’s platform.




gop.com




This isn't a joke, there's literally 3 sentences without any clarification of what they stand for or what policies they support.

Compare this to Democrat's official party website where they list out the party platforms, it's a staggering 91 pages of detailed policies and what they're pushing for from finance to foreign policy to healthcare and immigration: https://democrats.org/where-we-stand/party-platform/

The republican party was always clear: they don't stand for ANYTHING except bringing down the Liberals. That's ALL they're about.
The last time they had a platform, one which provided support for Ukraine, Trump had it removed.
But the DONATE link is notable on all of their pages.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If you actually go to the GOP's official website, you'll see that they don't have ANY policy platforms:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump is back on Twitter, there will lots of policy stuff!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 19, 2022)

The republicans spent 2 year talking about how incompetent the democrats were about handling REAL issues…inflation, gas prices, healthcare costs, infrastructure. And now they are in charge of something their first thing they do is double down on nonsense.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 19, 2022)

*GOP operative convicted in scheme to funnel Russian money into Trump campaign*








GOP operative convicted in scheme to funnel Russian money into Trump campaign


Benton, the husband of Rand Paul's niece and a veteran GOP staffer, faces up to 20 years in prison, but plans to appeal.




www.axios.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594011365739737088


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

Sounds like ya need a senate judiciary committee hearing on this matter with everybody involved under oath. Alito has credibility issues over the Row case concerning his confirmation too and that could be brought up, senator Whithouse would have questions, hard ones.






*Justice Samuel Alito denies leaking 2014 ruling*

15K views 1 hour ago
An evangelical activist says that he learned about a 2014 Supreme Court ruling before it was released, according to the New York Times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

*Christie Urges Republicans To Move On From Donald Trump*

1,243 views Nov 20, 2022
Former New Jersey Governor Chris Christie is calling on the GOP to ditch Donald Trump. MSNBC Political Analyst David Jolly and former Florida Congresswoman Debbie Mucarsel-Powell joined American Voices with Alicia Menendez to discuss the future of the Republican Party and why Florida Governor Ron DeSantis might not be a safe bet for the GOP.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 20, 2022)

Elon let his Родной/родная ( partner ) back on shitter twitter.
And this happens …. Lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594148374118293505


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

*Alleged Leak Of SCOTUS Decision ‘Extremely Harmful To American Politics’*
95,217 views Nov 20, 2022
There was a lot of controversy after the early leak of the Supreme Court's decision to overturn Roe v. Wade. But a major new report from the New York Times alleges that that was not the only major decision to be leaked ahead of time: A former longtime member of the anti-abortion movement claims that he was told about the outcome of the Supreme Court’s ruling in 2014’s Burwell v. Hobby Lobby weeks before it was announced and that he used that information to prepare a PR push. Former U.S. Attorney Barbara McQuade and Senior Editor and legal correspondent at Slate Dahlia Lithwick join Sam Stein to analyze the blowback of this revelation and the consequences of confidential information leaking from the Supreme Court. “In addition to transparency, in addition to meaningful reform about disclosures, the most important thing is that the justices take seriously that when they look like they're in the tank for people with vested income interest in cases, that undermines public confidence in the institution as a whole,” says Lithwick.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594333293876420608


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

With Trump gone they will split along regional lines most likely.






*Inside The GOP's Mega-MAGA Problem*

384 views Nov 20, 2022
MSNBC's Alex Witt spoke with Tim O'Brien, Senior Executive Editor at Bloomberg Opinion about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594333293876420608


From the trove of Trump Tweets now online since Cheeto Jesus has been resurrected from his tomb by Elon.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594011365739737088


so he's been a crooked fuck at least as long as hes been a judge in any capacity...not surprising


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Christie Urges Republicans To Move On From Donald Trump*
> 
> 1,243 views Nov 20, 2022
> Former New Jersey Governor Chris Christie is calling on the GOP to ditch Donald Trump. MSNBC Political Analyst David Jolly and former Florida Congresswoman Debbie Mucarsel-Powell joined American Voices with Alicia Menendez to discuss the future of the Republican Party and why Florida Governor Ron DeSantis might not be a safe bet for the GOP.


can't the republicans get better spokes people? chris christie urging people to move on from trump is like a mouse talking shit about a rat...they're both fat furry verminous menaces to public safety, it's just about magnitude...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Elon let his Родной/родная ( partner ) back on shitter twitter.
> And this happens …. Lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594148374118293505


what kind of a fuckbag piece of shit do you have to be for your own niece to call you fucking loser on twitter? 
no one knows you like your own family...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can't the republicans get better spokes people? chris christie urging people to move on from trump is like a mouse talking shit about a rat...they're both fat furry verminous menaces to public safety, it's just about magnitude...


It's a sign of cracks developing in the GOP and perhaps divisions with Trump gone, without Trump to back stop them, there is only foxnews. I dunno how long it will take Jack to indict Donald, but it won't be soon enough for some and too soon for others. I think Jack will indict him and a judge will cut him off at the knees when he whines about it on Twitter. I'm serious, I think he will "dispose" of Donald pretty quick, shockingly so. 

Then I think he will spend 99% of his time on J6 with the Kingpin removed and those assholes will be running for cover with few deals offered. One thing leads to another, and I believe it will lead to congress people, they are the only ones for Trump's cronies and minions to sell out when Donald is gone for good. Remember, to cut a deal with Jack, they have to confess to all of their crimes, cooperate and tell DOJ of any crimes they have knowledge of. There are a lot of congress people and senators to sell down the river for time off. With Donald gone the focus will shift to his enablers inside and outside the government.

Some of the fiercest warriors for liberal democracy and against corruption are lawyers, they aren't all bad. I think Garland appointed such a man and his experience and interest in international law means he likely has a broader perspective and ideas about liberal democracy versus what Trump had in mind.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can't the republicans get better spokes people? chris christie urging people to move on from trump is like a mouse talking shit about a rat...they're both fat furry verminous menaces to public safety, it's just about magnitude...


he’s a man of considerable substance.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> he’s a man of considerable substance.


well...shit IS a substance, and he surely contains a considerable amount of that.


----------



## topcat (Nov 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> he’s a man of considerable substance.


Gelatin.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2022)

topcat said:


> Gelatin.


Poutine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well...shit IS a substance, and he surely contains a considerable amount of that.


Cheeseburger biowaste and hazard!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Nov 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can't the republicans get better spokes people? chris christie urging people to move on from trump is like a mouse talking shit about a rat...they're both fat furry verminous menaces to public safety, it's just about magnitude...


 It's fascinating how has-beens like him, Palin, Gingrich are still hanging on and being paid to come on television. I think the networks just like to watch the ripples in his skin when he talks.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Christie Urges Republicans To Move On From Donald Trump*
> 
> 1,243 views Nov 20, 2022
> Former New Jersey Governor Chris Christie is calling on the GOP to ditch Donald Trump. MSNBC Political Analyst David Jolly and former Florida Congresswoman Debbie Mucarsel-Powell joined American Voices with Alicia Menendez to discuss the future of the Republican Party and why Florida Governor Ron DeSantis might not be a safe bet for the GOP.


Ah yes, Chris Christie, the original DeSantis.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 21, 2022)

More twitter shit 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594751540115525639


----------



## topcat (Nov 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> More twitter shit
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594751540115525639


Naturally.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5229224


does he mean Maureen Dowd the pulitzer prize winning journalist with over 40 years of experience? yeah, she's a fly by night crazy bitch, ask anyone


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> More twitter shit
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594751540115525639


here's a hint for poor little rich boi....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does he mean Maureen Dowd the pulitzer prize winning journalist with over 40 years of experience? yeah, she's a fly by night crazy bitch, ask anyone


Well people are saying...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5229224


he will have to pay royalties to super whacko


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 21, 2022)

She looks like a hostage - big eyes .
Blink twice if you need a SWAT unit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594730150029139968


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 21, 2022)

Herschel Walker, who’s currently campaigning for a December 6 runoff election in Georgia against incumbent Sen. Raphael Warnock (D), went ahead with his wildly bigoted stump speech on Sunday in Carrollton, without acknowledging the shooting at all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Herschel Walker, who’s currently campaigning for a December 6 runoff election in Georgia against incumbent Sen. Raphael Warnock (D), went ahead with his wildly bigoted stump speech on Sunday in Carrollton, without acknowledging the shooting at all.
> 
> View attachment 5229281


and the republicans want to send that to the senate?...i would place a laughing emoji here, but the fucking hillbilly assholes in Georgia are dangerously close to doing it. i feel like i'm qualified to call them that, because i'm related to more than a few of them, and that's what they've been since at least 1965.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and the republicans want to send that to the senate?...i would place a laughing emoji here, but the fucking hillbilly assholes in Georgia are dangerously close to doing it. i feel like i'm qualified to call them that, because i'm related to more than a few of them, and that's what they've been since at least 1965.


The Republicans want a celebrity meat puppet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The Republicans want a celebrity meat puppet.


well that's exactly what they would be getting, meat from the neck up, and down...
i just cannot understand how anyone could be happy to be represented by a fucking moron like walker. even if you don't like democrats, you're going to vote for walker? that's cutting your whole fucking face off, to spite your face...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well that's exactly what they would be getting, meat from the neck up, and down...
> i just cannot understand how anyone could be happy to be represented by a fucking moron like walker. even if you don't like democrats, you're going to vote for walker? that's cutting your whole fucking face off, to spite your face...


Good ol’ Roger …. Straight to the point.
Love it  Lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

The problem the "Freedom" caucus will have is, Jack might make them unfree, as in put them in prison with his J6 investigation. Many sought pardons from Trump, why? Jack either already knows or will. Let them hold their investigations and Jack will conduct his, with a lot more power than they have. I don't think the few moderates will allow the magats to run wild, it remains to be seen how big their majority is, they have 218 now, but might only have a one or two seat edge in the end with 5 seats up for grabs. They might not be able to select a speaker, if the radicals and moderates dig in and it could be up to the democrats to side with the moderates on who will be house speaker and they need not be a house member. The moderates can ally with the democrats for compromise, the radicals can't and soon their backstop Trump will be gone, before the new congress even sits probably.









Republicans’ post-election disarray goes from bad to worse


Aside from the House leadership race, the Senate leadership race, the race for RNC chair, and the presidential race, there's no Republican disarray at all.




www.msnbc.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> They've been doing it for a while now anyways. While I do support this, I'd like to see more training. More training than the Military. What makes this hard to swallow, it that you have 1 active shooter, and 100-200 ankle biters running rampant ... you almost have to be a sharp shooter to hit your target. Then you have to be aware of what's behind the target. I can't see this scenario being to the teachers advantage that much. A better idea would be to hire trained security.


In the Texas school shooting there was a cop with a long gun who had a chance to shoot before the kid went inside. The cop felt like he couldn't take the shot because there were kids behind the target. This is a pro with tons of training. A teacher is going to light up a bunch of kids.


----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m thinking of bear spray, my online persona notwithstanding. I can legally open-carry that.


I've stopped carrying my pistol. Cops scare me more than the bad guys. I do carry one of the cans of wasp and hornet spray just in case.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> I've stopped carrying my pistol. Cops scare me more than the bad guys. I do carry one of the cans of wasp and hornet spray just in case.


Meh... the cops around here encourage it. Every time i've been stopped for speeding, I show my card. I've only had 1 cop ask me where it was on my person. "On my hip".. they just give me a warning, and a thumbs up.
EDIT: Hell, I forgot... you don't even need a card anymore. You can open carry or concealed with no training, classes, etc. But a couple of years ago, I was due for a renew, and I just did a 10 year card.... I should prob ask for my money back.


----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2022)

I heard an interesting fact on the radio today. Ronnie D may have won by a ton, but he got half a million less votes than he did in 2018. I guess when the choice is between a pro life repub and a pro life repub the pro life repub will win every time. 

I wonder if there was any red money spent getting Charlie through the primary?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> I've stopped carrying my pistol. Cops scare me more than the bad guys. I do carry one of the cans of wasp and hornet spray just in case.


I've stopped carrying mine to...no need. Now the bug spray totally different thing...js


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> I've stopped carrying mine to...no need. Now the bug spray totally different thing...js


And you’re from Texas??.... I've had 2 situations where Im glad I had one on me just in the past year.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> And you’re from Texas??.... I've had 2 situations where Im glad I had one on me just in the past year.


Ummm the last 2 letters of my name..?.js


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ummm the last 2 letters of my name..?.js


My bad... just an assumption. Mine are HL.... figure that one out. Yours must be ..... Cajun?..or French Canadian?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> And you’re from Texas??.... I've had 2 situations where Im glad I had one on me just in the past year.


That would be enough for me to question the circumstances that put me in that position


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 21, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That would be enough for me to question the circumstances that put me in that position


Just a stop at a 2 convienence stores during the afternoon hours in 2 separate situations... one in OK, and the other in NM. NM was the closest I've ever came to pulling a trigger. Some dude mouthing at my car side, calling me every name in the white book. Saw my weapon, and kept mouthing. He was high on drugs, and I knew that. No need to take a man down who's not in thier right mind unless there was forward threat. He didn't know that I had a Glock 9mm with Critical Defense rounds pointed at him from 4 ft away behind my door. I was ready to double tap this mother fucker waiting on my wife to come out of the store.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Just a stop at a 2 convienence stores during the afternoon hours in 2 separate situations... one in OK, and the other in NM.


I had to pull my gun at a gas station in Bakersfield in the afternoon


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 21, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I had to pull my gun at a gas station in Bakersfield in the afternoon


You never know brother.... the world is full of crazy people.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2022)

I've carried one for a long time, and never had to pull it. The pair of brass knuckles i keep in my back pocket is a different story. The enamel is worn off of them from coming out of my pocket so often...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Good ol’ Roger …. Straight to the point.
> Love it  Lol.


all beating around the bush gets you is a bush with a rut around it...kind of like one of my exes...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I've carried one for a long time, and never had to pull it. The pair of brass knuckles i keep in my back pocket is a different story. The enamel is worn off of them from coming out of my pocket so often...


Brass knuckles against a weapon is like bringing a knife to a gun fight..... total respect for you tho.......Gangsssssta.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 21, 2022)

@Roger A. Shrubber .... im old man. I can't fight....or run. I have no other choice. You never know the power of adrenaline. Who knows. You never know till it happens. I might pull a muscle it I sneeze the wrong way...and I choke on my own spit, and occasionally shart myself. NEVER trust a fart after 50.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 21, 2022)

Hopefully nobody has to resort to any defensive measures when they're out just going about their business. I don't carry other than a stun gun occasionally and I've never had to use it. I've had some issues recently with some of the undesirables that have made my city Portland Oregon their home. In every instance I drove them off without having to get into any physical altercation. I can be a very intimidating individual and most criminals are looking for easy targets. Once they realize that you're not just just another victim most move on to easier targets.

And then always in the back of my mind I know that even though I'm not packing my lady is right behind me and she's a damn good shot.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 22, 2022)

I've trained a few women.......they really are naturally good at shooting for some reason,


----------



## xtsho (Nov 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I've trained a few women.......they really are naturally good at shooting for some reason,


I made sure that I stayed out of it other than the initial process of her getting a firearm with selection, etc... After that she went to a range and took lessons from a reliable third party. I'm no expert and even though I know how to use a firearm I have no business teaching others. I also wanted her to get the best training she could and that was not going to be from me. Plus it keeps her out of the house for a few hours a month.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

Herschel is essentially being treated worse than a sharecropper by Trump and the Republican party with 90% of funds going to them and 10%, or even 2% going to Herschel from fund raising for him. Herschel is basically a body without a brain.

They are divided and with Nancy watching and advising, then Donald going to prison, they might be able to fuck with the republican lunatics and assholes using the moderates from swing tight districts. Donald won't be there to call them RINOs and set his domestic terrorists upon them to backstop MTG, they will lose their artillery cover when the big gun is taken out. Jack could also bust a few magats before the session is over and make them sweat bullets in the meantime while costing them a fortune in legal fees. After he deals with Donald it will be his cronies and minions in the barrel, then elected officials after Trump's cronies and minions rat them out for deals. 2024 might see a few of the freedom caucus fighting for their freedom or they might already have lost it.









GOP civil war in House, Senate escalates as factions splinter, look for advantage


The would-be leaders of the Republican House and Senate conferences are in for some wild times as recriminations and power struggles take precedence in both chambers. In the House, the tiny majority Republicans has every faction plotting how they’ll...




www.dailykos.com





*GOP civil war in House, Senate escalates as factions splinter, look for advantage*

The would-be leaders of the Republican House and Senate conferences are in for some wild times as recriminations and power struggles take precedence in both chambers. In the House, the tiny majority Republicans has every faction plotting how they’ll control Rep. Kevin McCarthy of California. In the Senate, leader Mitch McConnell is under pretty much daily attack from Sen. Rick Scott of Florida, the guy who blew all of the National Republican Senate Committee’s money and is still blaming McConnell for not winning the majority.

There are still five uncalled House races, but it’s looking like McCarthy will have a 222-213 majority. He needs 218 to become speaker and to pass anything, and right now, that’s in jeopardy. Two Republicans—Reps. Matt Gaetz of Florida and Andy Biggs of Arizona—have said flat out they won’t vote for him as speaker. Two more, Reps. Matt Rosendale of Montana and Bob Good of Virginia, have signaled that they are opposed to McCarthy, but haven’t definitively said they’ll vote against him. Biggs challenged McCarthy in last week’s vote and got 31 votes.

McCarthy is clearly chasing those votes. He’s already all but promised Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene, the Georgia MAGA maniac, that she’ll get a coveted Oversight Committee post. He’s also vowed that he’ll kick Democrats off of committees in retaliation for the Democrats stripping Greene and Paul Gosar of committee assignments. He’ll oust Democrats Adam Schiff and Eric Swalwell from the Select Committee on Intelligence (which he can do because it’s not a standing committee) and Ilhan Omar from Foreign Affairs, which is subject to a vote of the full House. All of this is to court the maniacs.

Which leaves a fairly large group of moderate Republicans (and calling a bunch of people who didn’t agree to birth control as a right “moderate” means we need better political descriptors) feeling like they can exert some pressure of their own.

“Kevin’s not stupid,” said Rep. Dave Joyce of Ohio, leader of the Republican Governance Group. “He’s trying to add to his numbers, not destroy his base. And so I count on his political acumen to know what’s acceptable to the rank and file inside the conference.” Joyce is clearly in flattery mode with McCarthy, because he’s rarely characterized by his smarts, political or otherwise.

Two other groups, the Main Street Caucus and the bipartisan Problem Solvers Caucus, are strategizing about how to influence him as well. The latter group has about 50 members, and while they’ve never solved any problems, they could definitely trip McCarthy up, if those 50 members can remain unified. “We just want to make the group more accountable … I mean, the whole point of our group is to stick together on the floor when we endorse bills,” Republican Brian Fitzpatrick said. He also told Politico that even Freedom Caucus members have approached him about potential alliances. Which kind of shoots the whole “problem solving” moniker to hell since the maniacs are the problem.

The Main Street Caucus of Republicans, Rep. Don Bacon of Nebraska says, has nearly 90 members and is sick of the maniacs. “It’s time we flex our muscles,” he said. Last week Bacon floated the possibility that his group would work with Democrats to find a candidate for speaker, later saying the the report “mischaracterized his remarks” and that he was pro-McCarthy. So how effective his group will be in blocking the maniacs is questionable.

While McCarthy is trying to wrangle all that, McConnell has his own group of nihilists to fend off. He retained his leadership position in a secret ballot last week, with 10 members voting against him and one voting present, with Scott challenging. It’s been open warfare between McConnell and Scott and their allies for months now, each blaming the other for the fact that Republicans had such a poor showing in Senate races.

To be fair to McConnell (which tells you just how odious Scott is), there’s the fact that Scott has used his position at the NRSC for grift and is still doing it. His NRSC team just sent out another email ostensibly raising money for Herschel Walker in the Georgia runoff, but with 98% of the money going to the NRSC, 2% to “Team Rick Scott” and 2% to Walker. If the past is any guidance, a good portion of that NRSC money is going to go to Scott as well.

That fight is still on thanks to Tucker Carlson and Blake Masters, the failed Arizona GOP Senate candidate (who was viewed less favorably by voters than Roy Moore was in his failed race for the Senate in Alabama—after all the news reports that he creeped on teenaged girls when he was in his 30s). Masters blasted McConnell for his loss.

“You know what else is incompetent, Tucker? The establishment. The people who control the purse strings,” Masters said. “Had he chosen to spend money in Arizona, this race would be over. We’d be celebrating a Senate majority right now.”

As that charge results in even more national stories about the Republican civil war, more right-wing pundits take sides, raising the temperature even more.

With the Senate majority secured, Democrats are working hard to increase it by one and return Sen. Raphael Warnock in the Georgia runoff. They’re also enjoying the show. “My advice is to keep on doing what they are doing,” said Sen. Gary Peters of Michigan, who led Senate Democrats’ campaign committee to victory this cycle.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Bakersfield


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

*David Frum: Another Flop From GOP Productions*

50,121 views Nov 22, 2022
Conservative writers David Frum and David French join Morning Joe to discuss the misguided priorities of the incoming Republican House majority.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> And you’re from Texas??.... I've had 2 situations where Im glad I had one on me just in the past year.


born and bread here......you should re-examine those situations btw.....the main reason i put mine down is because it's supposed to be used in defence, not offence...so it stays at home.....

and plus the local new recruits are always looking for an excuse too


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 22, 2022)

California Republican who voted to impeach Trump wins reelection


David Valadao is only the second of the 10 House Republicans who did so to win another term.




www.politico.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 22, 2022)

The Orange Diaper is sounding worried - “ let’s try to connect *any *dots with this special counsel guy “.

*General Zod is amused


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 22, 2022)

Trump :


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump :
> 
> View attachment 5229611


Donald, Jack isn't even started yet, I think we might see something after the Georgia runoff on Dec 6th. Merry Christmas Donald and a Helluva new year!  Donald could get a Jack in the Box for an early Christmas present.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 22, 2022)

His fear projection is palatable - he knows that this prosecutor is an independent and very serious in his work.

Trump must be sleeping with the light on and *Now *tax records are freed too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> The Orange Diaper is sounding worried - “ let’s try to connect *any *dots with this special counsel guy “.
> 
> *General Zod is amused
> View attachment 5229609
> ...


Let them try to get Jack or any of his people before congress with Trump indicted and a J6 investigation involving them. The people on Trump's pardon list would be on the Judiciary committee including Gym Jordan. Why did you request a pardon congressman? Why did you need one? Would be among the FBI and grand jury's questions to Gym and others I would think.  

They could be as fucked as Putin, because the J6 panel is gonna have a HUGE evidence dump in the next month and Jack will be there too, to see if he missed anything.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> The Orange Diaper is sounding worried - “ let’s try to connect *any *dots with this special counsel guy “.
> 
> *General Zod is amused
> View attachment 5229609
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5229632


The Orange Donaldsoreass is definitely looking at a hot time, sudden shock and extinction.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Orange Donaldsoreass is definitely looking at a hot time, sudden shock and extinction.


I have some nice ones in reserve for when things get proper hot.


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> And you’re from Texas??.... I've had 2 situations where Im glad I had one on me just in the past year.


I'm in NW Florida. I try to stay out of trouble by staying away from people. It's working pretty good so far.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5229632


Right up his ass ….


----------



## topcat (Nov 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Right up his ass ….
> 
> View attachment 5229663


One of the yugest we've seen, from the standpoint of space. I really get this stuff. My uncle taught at MIT.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 22, 2022)

“ Big wonderful asteroid - confefe …. I discovered it you know, not many people know this. Since , I , your favorite president of all time , so wrongly accused of nasty lies made ameri ….. “
*Boom Poof *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595235753679884288


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Wrestling fans now lead the GOP and select their candidates. Those who think pro Wrestling is real, think Trump is real too, there is a big crossover. Anybody acting the democrat in the ring definitely risks getting shot by a moron, the places are like Trump rallies, and it might be an idea for Trump to use, combo wrestling matches and rallies at county fairs.

They could have liberals, black guys and jews as the bad guys! The proud boys could be the name of a tag team of blond-haired Aryan twins...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595145136333545472


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wrestling fans now lead the GOP and select their candidates. Those who think pro Wrestling is real, think Trump is real too, there is a big crossover. Anybody acting the democrat in the ring definitely risks getting shot by a moron, the places are like Trump rallies, and it might be an idea for Trump to use, combo wrestling matches and rallies at county fairs.
> 
> They could have liberals, black guys and jews as the bad guys! The proud boys could be the name of a tag team of blond-haired Aryan twins...
> 
> ...


guy's sign says "drain the swamp"...it makes me sad that there are that many people in America, and by extension, the world, that are that fucking stupid. just when i was getting the hopes up that maybe we had made significant progress, that we were perhaps about to take a small evolutionary step forward as an entire race....we get trump...we get putin...we get xi...we get poilievre...we get ford...we get meloni...we get orban...we get bitched slapped by reality, which laughs in our faces and tells us, "you ain't evolved shit, motherfuckers, get the fuck back in your place."


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> guy's sign says "drain the swamp"...it makes me sad that there are that many people in America, and by extension, the world, that are that fucking stupid. just when i was getting the hopes up that maybe we had made significant progress, that we were perhaps about to take a small evolutionary step forward as an entire race....we get trump...we get putin...we get xi...we get poilievre...we get ford...we get meloni...we get orban...we get bitched slapped by reality, which laughs in our faces and tells us, "you ain't evolved shit, motherfuckers, get the fuck back in your place."


It’s been a populist slogan for decades.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> guy's sign says "drain the swamp"...it makes me sad that there are that many people in America, and by extension, the world, that are that fucking stupid. just when i was getting the hopes up that maybe we had made significant progress, that we were perhaps about to take a small evolutionary step forward as an entire race....we get trump...we get putin...we get xi...we get poilievre...we get ford...we get meloni...we get orban...we get bitched slapped by reality, which laughs in our faces and tells us, "you ain't evolved shit, motherfuckers, get the fuck back in your place."


First, these people are at a pro wrestling match, so it is kina selective, but it is the same basic bunch who show up at Trump rallies, again a selective sample of stupidity, they geo-selected themselves. All a camera crew has to do is show up and a million laughs are there for free... It's the ones who are smarter and should know the difference that concern me more, these morons have always been with us. Recently they replaced the moderates and those with brains in the republican party and whoever controls them, controls the white trash party.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> First, these people are at a pro wrestling match, so it is kina selective, but it is the same basic bunch who show up at Trump rallies, again a selective sample of stupidity, they geo-selected themselves. All a camera crew has to do is show up and a million laughs are there for free... It's the ones who are smarter and should know the difference that concern me more, these morons have always been with us. Recently they replaced the moderates and those with brains in the republican party and whoever controls them, controls the white trash party.


I liked professional wrestling when i was a kid, it was like cartoons acted out by real people. Then as i got older, i realized, it was like cartoons acted out by real people...So as i got closer to adulthood, the less i appreciated professional wrestling. This makes me wonder, how far from adulthood are all those people? All those republicans? All those magats?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I liked professional wrestling when i was a kid, it was like cartoons acted out by real people. Then as i got older, i realized, it was like cartoons acted out by real people...So as i got closer to adulthood, the less i appreciated professional wrestling. This makes me wonder, how far from adulthood are all those people? All those republicans? All those magats?


Well, Donald himself is developmentally truncated and has the emotional development level of a child... He is a wrestling fan himself and even participated in the ring.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I liked professional wrestling when i was a kid, it was like cartoons acted out by real people. Then as i got older, i realized, it was like cartoons acted out by real people...So as i got closer to adulthood, the less i appreciated professional wrestling. This makes me wonder, how far from adulthood are all those people? All those republicans? All those magats?


The adoption of a paternalistic faith or political affiliation is driven by the promise that the world is simpler than it appears, and that the folks in charge have the right rule book.

Wrestling as a cartoon of simple moral choice fits right in, along with action movies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Magats go head-to-head with this kind of stuff from Tumps own cabinet weekly somehow, it's all fake news and discounted, Donald still pees ginger ale. Most likely they never see it in their information silos and exist like mushrooms in the dark, living on bullshit. Maybe foxnews will start carrying it now that they want to flush Donald.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595250853707149317


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

*Let's talk about Trump, Evangelicals, and numbers....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2022)

https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/3745590-mcconnell-fight-with-gop-opponent-shifts-to-new-battleground/

"“We have to have a plan to deal with inflation, we’ve got to have a plan to deal with the border,” Scott said. “My goal is to organize Republicans to have our ideas, what we’re going to get done.” 
Scott, whom colleagues thought was weighing a presidential run in 2024, said he’s focused on the Senate and running for reelection to a second term."
his goal is to organize republicans to have ideas...the party has existed in it's current iteration since at least the reagan administration, and they're just now getting around to having ideas...inflation has been a problem for over a year, the border has been a problem as long as it's existed, and republicans are just now organizing, to "have ideas"...which makes me wonder just what they've been up to till now?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/3745590-mcconnell-fight-with-gop-opponent-shifts-to-new-battleground/
> 
> "“We have to have a plan to deal with inflation, we’ve got to have a plan to deal with the border,” Scott said. “My goal is to organize Republicans to have our ideas, what we’re going to get done.”
> Scott, whom colleagues thought was weighing a presidential run in 2024, said he’s focused on the Senate and running for reelection to a second term."
> his goal is to organize republicans to have ideas...the party has existed in it's current iteration since at least the reagan administration, and they're just now getting around to having ideas...inflation has been a problem for over a year, the border has been a problem as long as it's existed, and republicans are just now organizing, to "have ideas"...which makes me wonder just what they've been up to till now?


Scott is a fucking weirdo, he isn't normal, who blew their entire election fund before election season even began for no results, many blame him for the midterm failures. If Donald had been put away and Mitch and Rove were free to work their plan and select their candidates, they would have done much better in the house and senate. Donald will tear their house down on his own way down, the longer he is running around loose under indictment the worse it will be for them, the base is all he has left, and he will be squeezing Kevin's nuts as hard as the judge will allow. If Jack has no objections Trump can squeeze away on their balls, just don't threaten his people, this isn't Garland, and he won't play games.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Hey, isn't that illegal or disqualifies him?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595527620980006928


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey, isn't that illegal or disqualifies him?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595527620980006928


typical republican fuckery, rules are meant for others, not for them...although, in this case, i would accept ignorance as an excuse...about just about anything.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2022)

https://www.gjsentinel.com/news/western_colorado/boebert-gets-new-fec-warning-letter/article_897e8c02-6aab-11ed-8ef4-47b815c29e27.html

typical republican fuckery, rules are meant for others, not for them...although, in this case, i would accept ignorance as an excuse...about just about anything.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2022)

funny how much you can just cut and paste when talking about republicans...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> funny how much you can just cut and paste when talking about republicans...


All fake news I'm sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

Herschel can't even manage his own affairs much less those of state, southern sharecroppers got a better deal FFS!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595356536120934400


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey, isn't that illegal or disqualifies him?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595527620980006928


Maybe he’s simply pessimistic about his chances in Georgia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Maybe he’s simply pessimistic about his chances in Georgia.


Well at least Oz can live back in Jersey now, so there's that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

do i actually need to say it? here...bigot, liar, racist, homophobe, heartless, pandering, disgusting, foul, horrible, hypocrite...
write your own comment, i've provided you with the necessary nouns, verbs, and adjectives...
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/nov/24/lauren-boebert-lgbtq-hypocrisy-club-shooting-colorado


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do i actually need to say it? here...bigot, liar, racist, homophobe, heartless, pandering, disgusting, foul, horrible, hypocrite...
> write your own comment, i've provided you with the necessary nouns, verbs, and adjectives...
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/nov/24/lauren-boebert-lgbtq-hypocrisy-club-shooting-colorado


Thoughts and prayers, the trouble is there are plenty of lunatics close to home and among them and could start slaughtering them too. Many of these people turn the gun on family member first or in their own church. Wait till Donald goes down and starts calling out republican allies who aren't loyal enough to die for him. You have not seen desperate and stupid yet, wait.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 24, 2022)

The Orange Cock Gobbler’s nightmare is haunting him daily ….. Say Jack five times in the mirror.

This is a lame connection to nowhere. His wife will not impact jack’s focus. Jack is here - deal with it.

*Orange beads of sweat


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 24, 2022)

Still wanking


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> The Orange Cock Gobbler’s nightmare is haunting him daily ….. Say Jack five times in the mirror.
> 
> This is a lame connection to nowhere. His wife will not impact jack’s focus. Jack is here - deal with it.
> 
> ...


Jack expected this and it would be unusual if he didn't, and this has been anticipated. When Jack is ready, he will swash Donald like a fucking cockroach, and while he's putting him away will be also moving on J6. Once indicted the federal judge in DC owns his ass and I can think of a few that Donald does not want to fuck with. Most people indicted for these crimes are arrested and held even before they are indicted and seldom released between indictment and trial. Only Donlad's secret service detail could prevent this, as he would be in their custody as opposed to them being just his bodyguards, they will be his jail guards and their relationship might change a bit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 24, 2022)

Funny how a *Wife’s political *cause can stir up the trump camp - even imbecile Eric posted.

Lest we forget Clarence Thomas’s tanker sized wife and her evil deeds.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Still wanking
> 
> View attachment 5230283


does trump know what the word unprecedented means?...Ford, Carter, Reagan, Bush and Shrub, Clinton, and Obama handed over their tax returns, happily, without argument...that seems to set a precedent to me. they've also each one been audited by the IRS...guess the only difference is that they weren't petty criminal fucks who cheat on their taxes.


----------



## topcat (Nov 24, 2022)

The desperation is delicious.


----------



## printer (Nov 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Still wanking
> 
> View attachment 5230283


Not that it has to be said but...


...ex-President Trump sure knew how to pick the best people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Not that it has to be said but...
> 
> 
> ...ex-President Trump sure knew how to pick the best people.


Maybe he will have picked the one who will send him away for life and during sentencing Donald will blurt out in rage, "we had a deal"!


----------



## printer (Nov 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe he will have picked the one who will send him away for life and during sentencing Donald will blurt out in rage, "we had a deal"!


I would by buying some kind of ice cream topped with sticky sweat stuff (hard to decide which, maybe strawberry and chocolate syrup) and a spinkling of nuts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

printer said:


> I would by buying some kind of ice cream topped with sticky sweat stuff (hard to decide which, maybe strawberry and chocolate syrup) and a spinkling of nuts.


Maybe they will give him two scoops of ice cream on his grub tray if he rats someone out that day.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 24, 2022)

Thanksgiving must be epic at the Trumps.

Literally posted minutes ago …. Lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Thanksgiving must be epic at the Trumps.
> 
> Literally posted minutes ago …. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 5230351


The turkey is on his way to the oven and knows it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Thanksgiving must be epic at the Trumps.
> 
> Literally posted minutes ago …. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 5230351


Christmas might be special this year for Donald...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> The Orange Cock Gobbler’s nightmare is haunting him daily ….. Say Jack five times in the mirror.
> 
> This is a lame connection to nowhere. His wife will not impact jack’s focus. Jack is here - deal with it.
> 
> ...


Umm, I noticed trump referred to Joe Biden as President Joe Biden in this message.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

The Onion, 14 years ago they predicted the future and the republican party, they had yet to experience Trump, it was a simpler time... The no values voters have since found their man.






*'No Values Voters' Search For Most Evil Candidate*

884,039 views Jul 15, 2008
Both candidates are stepping up their efforts to attract crucial 'no values voters' by abusing animals and murdering the elderly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

Joe Biden's dream GOP ticket, with Donald in federal prison and Kayne crazy on the stump.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596155762287730695


----------



## CCGNZ (Nov 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Herschel can't even manage his own affairs much less those of state, southern sharecroppers got a better deal FFS!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595356536120934400


Is there anybody less qualified for the US Senate than Herschel FKN Walker OMG, I can't rectify these Southern states where 100'000 fill a football stadium to cheer for their 75-80% black football team to the point of tears in defeat and the second they get home hate these people,WHAT's UP?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Is there anybody less qualified for the US Senate than Herschel FKN Walker OMG, I can't rectify these Southern states where 100'000 fill a football stadium to cheer for their 75-80% black football team to the point of tears in defeat and the second they get home hate these people,WHAT's UP?


he always voted Neigh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Is there anybody less qualified for the US Senate than Herschel FKN Walker OMG, I can't rectify these Southern states where 100'000 fill a football stadium to cheer for their 75-80% black football team to the point of tears in defeat and the second they get home hate these people,WHAT's UP?


Irony is one of the things I've noticed about Trump and those who would follow him, they are conflicted people, their experience and the larger society tells them one thing, and their conditioning and tribe tells them another. No wonder they are at war with themselves now and with America in general. They don't vote for MTG because she's the smartest one in the county, they do it to stick their thumb in Uncle Sam's eye and grind it in real good!


----------



## CCGNZ (Nov 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Irony is one of the things I've noticed about Trump and those who would follow him, they are conflicted people, their experience and the larger society tells them one thing, and their conditioning and tribe tells them another. No wonder they are at war with themselves now and with America in general. They don't vote for MTG because she's the smartest one in the county, they do it to stick their thumb in Uncle Sam's eye and grind it in real good!


Yeah, sad,Kinzinger and Cheney only 2 patriots in Rep party to put country before party


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Yeah, sad,Kinzinger and Cheney only 2 patriots in Rep party to put country before party


I will be interested to see if any, and how many, House Republicans go against the maga flow. I’m guardedly optimistic.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Umm, I noticed trump referred to Joe Biden as President Joe Biden in this message.


that's the first sign that a con man is past his prime, he can't remember his own bullshit anymore...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe Biden's dream GOP ticket, with Donald in federal prison and Kayne crazy on the stump.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596155762287730695


kanye west...proof that people who want to destroy society aren't all white.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Irony is one of the things I've noticed about Trump and those who would follow him, they are conflicted people, their experience and the larger society tells them one thing, and their conditioning and tribe tells them another. No wonder they are at war with themselves now and with America in general. They don't vote for MTG because she's the smartest one in the county, they do it to stick their thumb in Uncle Sam's eye and grind it in real good!


they DO vote for her because she's smarter than them. you don't live here, and make a lot of suppositions...
i have to go to her district at least 3 or 4 times a year, and as hard to believe as it might be, she's smarter than most of them. she is, of course, a motherfucking idiot, which just points out the utter stupidity of most people, especially people in the south east. i hope that i am proof that there are exceptions to the rule, but warm weather seems to draw stupid white people, look at florida and texas, the two reddest states in the union, and probably the two warmest...and stupidest...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they DO vote for her because she's smarter than them. you don't live here, and make a lot of suppositions...
> i have to go to her district at least 3 or 4 times a year, and as hard to believe as it might be, she's smarter than most of them. she is, of course, a motherfucking idiot, which just points out the utter stupidity of most people, especially people in the south east. i hope that i am proof that there are exceptions to the rule, but warm weather seems to draw stupid white people, look at florida and texas, the two reddest states in the union, and probably the two warmest...and stupidest...


I don't accept the mass stupidity theory! Unless there is something in the water like lead and a lot of it!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't accept the mass stupidity theory! Unless there is something in the water like lead and a lot of it!


i don't have a real rational explanation, if i did, we could probably come up for a cure for stupidity, or at least republicanism...
and there are certainly a lot of red dots on the map in other parts of the country, but the south east is a solid bar of red with a few purple polka dots...
the south east is also not an educational oasis...
https://personal.tcu.edu/kylewalker/maps/education/#4.76/28.94/-88.88
i don't see very many green or blue spots in florida at all, and 90%+ in texas are clustered around the bigger cities.
there are educated people in the south, but they're a lot fewer and further between than in the north, the north east in particular.
and the level of poorly educated coincides almost perfectly with the distribution of republicans...
https://source.wustl.edu/2020/02/the-divide-between-us-urban-rural-political-differences-rooted-in-geography/
the more blue and green dots you see on the first map, the less red you'll see on the second map...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't have a real rational explanation, if i did, we could probably come up for a cure for stupidity, or at least republicanism...
> and there are certainly a lot of red dots on the map in other parts of the country, but the south east is a solid bar of red with a few purple polka dots...
> the south east is also not an educational oasis...
> https://personal.tcu.edu/kylewalker/maps/education/#4.76/28.94/-88.88
> ...


The urban rural divide is a bit of a mystery, it might be explained by their different information sources, but many small and medium towns and surrounding rural areas are fairly well connected. It's hard to tell in some places because gerrymandering distorts things so much. I do know if majority actually ruled in America these people would swaller real hard and accept it as they do everywhere else. In the south you have the equivalent of the war in Ukraine fought during the civil war, only the Ukrainians lost. The resentment was multigenerational with horse shit, rationalizations, state's rights and statues erected in the 1920s. It devolved into a successful terrorist organization for a hundred years and the KKK spread to all corners of America before it died, more or less. When America won the civil war, it reabsorbed the poison back in, in its aftermath and has been paying the price ever since. The north won the war, but the south won the peace.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

A real patriot this guy, did Donald return the money or donate it a charity, or did he knowingly keep Russian money? Only the best people, and one wonders why Moscow Mitch has the nickname. This guy worked for the republican majority leader in the senate and was busted for funneling Russian money to Trump after working for another close Russian ally in the senate who opposes Ukraine in the current war. Got it. The NRA and other pardoned republican losers were busted for funneling Russian money to Trump too. No collusion though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595975636274728960


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 25, 2022)

Get ready for Bat Shit Crazy time ….……


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> kanye west...proof that people who want to destroy society aren't all white.











Kanye West says Donald Trump screamed at him during dinner at Mar-a-Lago, telling Ye he will lose in 2024 if he runs for president


The rapper said he asked Trump — who is running for the 2024 GOP nomination — to be his running mate, and that the former president was "perturbed."




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 25, 2022)

Don't ask me why this just came to mind.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A real patriot this guy, did Donald return the money or donate it a charity, or did he knowingly keep Russian money? Only the best people, and one wonders why Moscow Mitch has the nickname. This guy worked for the republican majority leader in the senate and was busted for funneling Russian money to Trump after working for another close Russian ally in the senate who opposes Ukraine in the current war. Got it. The NRA and other pardoned republican losers were busted for funneling Russian money to Trump too. No collusion though.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595975636274728960


what exactly do they mean by "operative"...that makes it sound like his job is doing shady shit for the republicans...oh, right...that IS his job.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Get ready for Bat Shit Crazy time ….……


what crazy shit? looks like a typical trump rally to me.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2022)

from the Poll Dancing desk …









Kari Lake files lawsuit in Maricopa County, alleging election laws were broken


Lake, a close ally of former President Donald Trump who has refused to acknowledge President Joe Biden won the 2020 election, has not yet conceded the governor's race.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> from the Poll Dancing desk …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good nick name for her, Poll Dancer Kari Lake. Some democrat who owns a strip club should put up a sign to the effect. Our girls pole dance inside here, Poll dancer Kari Lake does it outside in public.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A good nick name for her, Poll Dancer Kari Lake. Some democrat who owns a strip club should put up a sign to the effect. Our girls pole dance inside here, Poll dancer Kari Lake does it outside in public.


i'd give her a dollar to shut the fuck up...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 26, 2022)

Eric the Idiot talks about dad - Bone Spur Brigade


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595827318781517827


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 26, 2022)

“ I know Nuffin …. “

The ridiculousness is thick. SMH


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 26, 2022)

Trumpy has Jack on his mind - 24/7 

Don , check under your bed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Eric the Idiot talks about dad - Bone Spur Brigade
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595827318781517827


he makes me sad...he tries so hard, and trump just shits on him every time. but it's also hard to feel any sympathy....it's kind of like watching the weak jackal in a pack fawning over the cruel alpha jackal. they're still carrion eating scavengers.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A real patriot this guy, did Donald return the money or donate it a charity, or did he knowingly keep Russian money? Only the best people, and one wonders why Moscow Mitch has the nickname. This guy worked for the republican majority leader in the senate and was busted for funneling Russian money to Trump after working for another close Russian ally in the senate who opposes Ukraine in the current war. Got it. The NRA and other pardoned republican losers were busted for funneling Russian money to Trump too. No collusion though.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595975636274728960


It's just the tip of the iceberg. No doubt Russian money fed not just Trump's campaign but many other Republican candidates. The shenanigans they played on Facebook and Twitter were also part of their psy ops campaign to get officials into office who would look the other way when Russia annexed Ukraine. It all went sideways when Biden took control with both houses in Democratic Party hands. And so, Putin invaded Ukraine, expecting Biden to roll over. 









Following the Money: Trump and Russia-Linked Transactions From the Campaign to the Presidential Inauguration


At the heart of the inquiry into the alleged collusion between Trump and Russia is money. It provides concrete evidence of relationships, methods, and motives.




www.americanprogress.org





The following is just a sampling of the amounts found by Mueller and other investigators:

 A Russian organization allegedly controlled by an oligarch close to Putin spent more than* $1 million a month* just on social media campaigns favoring Trump, according to the special counsel.6
a company affiliated with a sanctioned Russian oligarch paid *$1 million* to Michael Cohen, then Trump’s personal lawyer, for unspecified services after the election. 
 What is known of Russia’s use of financial resources to help elect President Trump—and his own willingness to violate campaign finance laws—raises serious questions about many still-unexplained transactions executed during the campaign and the postelection transition period. For example, consider Russian oligarch Aras Agalarov’s transfer of* $20 million* to an American bank account just days after a meeting that he organized between the Trump campaign’s most senior officials, including Paul Manafort and Jared Kushner, and a Russian government attorney. 
The GRU officers accused of hacking the Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee and the Democratic National Committee (DNC) used cryptocurrency to pay for the necessary computer infrastructure in the United States.22 Mueller’s indictment alleged that the defendants “conspired to launder the equivalent of more than *$95,000 *through a web of transactions structured to capitalize on the perceived anonymity” of bitcoin, among other cryptocurrencies.
Project Lakhta has aimed “to sow discord in the U.S. political system” through the spread of misinformation on social media platforms.46 Between 2016 and 2018, the project’s operating budget exceeded *$35 million*, according to prosecutors,47 though only a portion of that was allocated to the congressional campaigns in the United States.
First, in November 2016—10 days after Trump won the presidency—the Russian government wired Kislyak a lump-sum payment of $*120,000*.60 Both the timing and the amount raise questions, as the sum was more than twice Kislyak’s normal salary payments.
the embassy paid $*2.4 million* to a small construction company controlled by a Russian immigrant in the United States, who was reportedly not equipped to carry out the work commissioned.
Butina drafted a proposal for her “diplomatic” work targeting the National Rifle Association (NRA) and the Republican Party in anticipation of the 2016 presidential election.69 She reportedly submitted the proposal to Alexander Torshin of the Central Bank of Russia.70 She requested a budget of *$125,000* to participate in “all upcoming major conferences,”
Bridges LLC appears to have been used to facilitate suspicious transactions, according to a report describing the *$300,000* money trail Butina and Erickson left behind for bank investigators to find
Maria Butina and Alexander Torshin’s efforts to influence the NRA, the largest dark money donor to the Trump campaign, have reportedly prompted the FBI to investigate whether the Kremlin could have used the gun rights group to funnel money to American political candidates.95 The NRA spent96 at least $30 million—and perhaps up to *$70 millio*n—to elect Trump in 2016, which is more than twice what the group spent to support the 2012 Republican presidential candidate, Mitt Romney
June 3—the same day Donald Trump Jr. received the email from Rob Goldstone offering assistance from the Russian government—to which he eventually replied, “I love it”—Aras Agalarov initiated a transfer of *$3.3 million* to the United States.106 According to Buzzfeed News, which broke the story, Irakly Kaveladze, Agalarov’s representative at the Trump Tower meeting, facilitated the transfer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's just the tip of the iceberg. No doubt Russian money fed not just Trump's campaign but many other Republican candidates. The shenanigans they played on Facebook and Twitter were also part of their psy ops campaign to get officials into office who would look the other way when Russia annexed Ukraine. It all went sideways when Biden took control with both houses in Democratic Party hands. And so, Putin invaded Ukraine, expecting Biden to roll over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Covid messed up the best laid plans I think, Trump's handling of it was atrocious and criminal. In away America and Ukraine are linked by this shit, it might all have been toward that end, and it would have taken the destruction of two democracies, the fracturing of NATO, the crippling of the state department and the compromise of Germany to pull it off. Ukraine had to shed blood to reclaim its democracy in 2014 and now to keep it. Paul Manafort ran out of Ukraine and to America and was sitting on his ass when Trump started using him for the same thing he did in Ukraine, steal a democracy for Vlad. It kinda makes America and Ukraine allies against Russia in a fundamental and visceral way with a shared experience and why Putin must go, and Russian military power must be broken. Joe appears to be just the guy to do it and he has been one or two steps ahead of Putin, busting him at every step and making his corner tighter and constraining his options.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 26, 2022)

Herschel the Village Idiot worshipping the orange sphincter 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596330937733652480


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Covid messed up the best laid plans I think, Trump's handling of it was atrocious and criminal. In away America and Ukraine are linked by this shit, it might all have been toward that end, and it would have taken the destruction of two democracies, the fracturing of NATO, the crippling of the state department and the compromise of Germany to pull it off. Ukraine had to shed blood to reclaim its democracy in 2014 and now to keep it. Paul Manafort ran out of Ukraine and to America and was sitting on his ass when Trump started using him for the same thing he did in Ukraine, steal a democracy for Vlad. It kinda makes America and Ukraine allies against Russia in a fundamental and visceral way with a shared experience and why Putin must go, and Russian military power must be broken. Joe appears to be just the guy to do it and he has been one or two steps ahead of Putin, busting him at every step and making his corner tighter and constraining his options.


Biden had to be aware of the damage Putin and his cronies were doing to western Democracy and Ukraine was where he put in all of his chips to stop Putin. They were very quick to enact the kinds of sanctions that shut down their flow of dirty money into the west.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Biden had to be aware of the damage Putin and his cronies were doing to western Democracy and Ukraine was where he put in all of his chips to stop Putin. They were very quick to enact the kinds of sanctions that shut down their flow of dirty money into the west.


If Putin goes down, and there is revolution in Iran, Xi will be lonely at the next despots meeting. Vlad's Blunder has turned into the geopolitical win of the century and bargain, since they will end up paying the entire shot for the war. It is sad it is costing so many lives, but it has to be this way I guess, it is Putin's responsibility and his way out of the corner is to leave all of Ukraine. However, to do so will lead to the end of his regime and true liberal democratic reform could see the dissolution of the Russian federation/empire in a few years.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Biden had to be aware of the damage Putin and his cronies were doing to western Democracy and Ukraine was where he put in all of his chips to stop Putin. They were very quick to enact the kinds of sanctions that shut down their flow of dirty money into the west.


those sanctions should never be lifted.
bot / troll farms should be a major project for EU/US coordination, it is in the EU's best interest to keep the American government healthy and non fascist.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Putin goes down, and there is revolution in Iran, Xi will be lonely at the next despots meeting. Vlad's Blunder has turned into the geopolitical win of the century and bargain, since they will end up paying the entire shot for the war. It is sad it is costing so many lives, but it has to be this way I guess, it is Putin's responsibility and his way out of the corner is to leave all of Ukraine. However, to do so will lead to the end of his regime and true liberal democratic reform could see the dissolution of the Russian federation/empire in a few years.


putin CAN'T do that, unless he decides suicide is the way. The only way out for him is to win, and there is fuck all chance of that. I think it will keep him trying up until things disintegrate around him, though. there will be no peace until putin is out of office, how ever that happens.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> putin CAN'T do that, unless he decides suicide is the way. The only way out for him is to win, and there is fuck all chance of that. I think it will keep him trying up until things disintegrate around him, though. there will be no peace until putin is out of office, how ever that happens.


The idea is to break the economy and military power of Russia whatever asshole is running the place, the next one could be worse than Putin, but I think not. The more he throws in and the harder he fights, the more complete the job of destruction. The weaker they get and the more shit and chaos in Russia, the better the chances places like Belarus have to be free and it will provide long term security for Ukraine and Europe. Vlad can fight until the last tank, missile and mobik if he wants, Uncle Sam would be fine with that and probably the Ukrainians too. As I said, they are in the punishment phase of the war now and Ukraine wants to do the punishing and get some battlefield justice, so by all means fight to the last mobik.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2022)

*Let's talk about the presumed Speaker of the House....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about the presumed Speaker of the House....*


so there are different factions within the republican party, and mccarthy decides to look for support from the fucking magats...when a piece of shit tells you that they're a piece of shit, believe them.
i find it telling that mccarthy is the best candidate they can come up with for speaker...the party is truly crumbling from within.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 27, 2022)

Nervous much ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Nervous much ?
> 
> View attachment 5231385


Jack the Giant Killer will document and throw it all in his lawyer's face during his plea hearing when Donald is trying to get conditions of release, and Jack is requesting he be remained into custody until trial. Not many get released when indicted for what Donald did anyway and if he is, it will be with a ball gag in his piehole. There is no provision for ex-presidents under the law, he has to be treated like everybody else and get the same kind of sentence. Once Donald enters the criminal justice "machine" he is on the countdown clock to a fast conviction over the docs and obstruction, bye Donald. Jack is not fucking around and is working through the holidays and weekends too it appears.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Nervous much ?
> 
> View attachment 5231385


Merry Christmas Donald!
~Jack


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 27, 2022)

Well let’s unwrap the Donald ….

*Cognitive* - difficulty thinking and understanding, paranoia , making things up , delusions , inability to do simple math , verbal diarrhea.

*Behavioral* : aggression, self-care , meaningless repetition of words, lack of restraint , goofy dancing ,
Irritability .

*Mood : *anger , assholeness , mood swings.

*Also Common: *micro-penis , baby hands , straw hair , urine fantasies , fat.

Medical Condition - Asshole Alzheimers / ADHD ( Asshole DickHead Dumbass ).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2022)

republican revenge on manchin for the IRA vote. i find it almost impossible to feel any sympathy for manchin.
i would be surprised if very many people found it easy.
the only downside i can see is that a republican will likely replace him.
https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/3748512-manchins-side-deal-on-brink-as-gop-seeks-his-2024-ouster/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

*Joe: This Is Your Republican Party; This Is Why You Keep Losing Elections*

63,088 views Nov 28, 2022
Former President Donald Trump held a pre-Thanksgiving dinner at his Mar-a-Lago club in Florida with Ye, formerly known as Kanye West, and white supremacist Nick Fuentes. The Morning Joe panel discusses the dinner and the larger GOP refusal to call out Trump's actions and its impact on elections for Republicans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

Sure, they are waiting for Jack to take care of Trump for them and after he has Trump safely tucked away for them, they will attack him. They will defend Donald for his base when he is in prison and muzzled and won't speak about an ongoing legal matter!  Most elected republicans would love to have Trump off their backs and out of their lives, they just need someone to do it for them, but can't appear to be happy about it in public. Without him backstopping them the magats will lose power in congress and the moderates are more likely to prevail. As the republicans attempt to put lipstick on the pig with Mitch holding him down while he squirms. The last thing they want is a long drawn-out Trump trial and fortunately for them it will be a short one and a slam dunk at that.






*Charlie Sykes: GOP Waiting Around For Someone Else To Take Care Of Trump For Them*

15,751 views Nov 28, 2022
Former President Donald Trump distanced himself Friday from a pre-Thanksgiving dinner at his Mar-a-Lago club in Florida with Ye, formerly known as Kanye West, and white supremacist Nick Fuentes. The Morning Joe panel discusses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

*Let's talk about Trump's meeting....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 28, 2022)

Herschel reactions from Georgia Voters - 
( Herschel claims TEXAS as primary residence so there’s that ).


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5231627View attachment 5231628


They will grow more frantic, his purpose is not to whine, but to whip up his fan base and if he and they could, tear the country apart, good luck with that. Once he is indicted all such posts will stop, one way or another because the judge owns his ass then. A couple of weeks I figure, and it will be legal shock and awe for Trump and his enablers as the kinpin goes down before everybody else, except the J6 rioters and he will beat some of them to be first in the crowbar hotel. Next up all the other assholes involved including congress people and that is where Jack is gonna spend 99% of his time, after he flushes Donald fast.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5231627View attachment 5231628


He has only attuned Jack Smith to the smell of blood. The more TFG attempts to intimidate, the harder and faster Smith works. The GOP will have an indicted candidate as presidential front runner while his business is monitored and he has a current $ 4 B personal deal with the Saudis while the GOP promises to hammer on Hunter.

Amazing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5231627View attachment 5231628


let's see, a translation from trumpanzee to english...
"this very accomplished prosecutor makes me shit my pants, i'm terrified i will finally have to pay for at least some of the thousands of crimes i have committed in my life. i know i tried to destroy democracy and install myself as president for life, but is that any reason to put me in prison?
i know that no other presidents did anything like what i did, not even Nixon, but i'll keep bringing them up in a lame attempt to deflect my own guilt upon those who faithfully carried out their responsibilities while in office."...
there, i think i captured the nuances....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2022)

It's very telling, who hadn't replied by printing time, and who had.
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/politics/we-asked-57-republican-lawmakers-if-they-condemn-trumps-dinner-with-fuentes-and-ye-heres-what-they-said


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> It's very telling, who hadn't replied by printing time, and who had.
> https://www.pbs.org/newshour/politics/we-asked-57-republican-lawmakers-if-they-condemn-trumps-dinner-with-fuentes-and-ye-heres-what-they-said


Jack will have questions for some of them, Hawley made the motion, Ron Johnson was suppose to give Pence the fake electors and Chuck Grassley was ready to count them, while Pence swung on the front fucking lawn! MTG and other house members were in on WH meetings where conspiracies were discussed and they furthered the conspiracy by their actions in the house on J6, they had meetings among themselves then too, before the votes and Trump was reaching out to senators on that day and talking to Gym Jordan too. Jack will have lots of rats too, when the Kingpin is gone on a separate crime. If you were one of Donald's cronies or minions in one of those meetings looking at 20 years and a fortune in legal fees and needed a deal for time off, whose ass would be worth the most? I'd say Jack would want senators, congress people and government employees in that order and he doesn't need to offer deals for Donald over J6 but will get the info and testimony as a byproduct anyway.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2022)

MosCarthy pandering to Gan and Pedobear









Schiff knocks McCarthy’s threat of removal from Intelligence Committee


Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.) on Sunday hit back at House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) for vowing to oust Schiff from the House Intelligence Committee for his handling of the i…



thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jack will have questions for some of them, Hawley made the motion, Ron Johnson was suppose to give Pence the fake electors and Chuck Grassley was ready to count them, while Pence swung on the front fucking lawn! MTG and other house members were in on WH meetings where conspiracies were discussed and they furthered the conspiracy by their actions in the house on J6, they had meetings among themselves then too, before the votes and Trump was reaching out to senators on that day and talking to Gym Jordan too. Jack will have lots of rats too, when the Kingpin is gone on a separate crime. If you were one of Donald's cronies or minions in one of those meetings looking at 20 years and a fortune in legal fees and needed a deal for time off, whose ass would be worth the most? I'd say Jack would want senators, congress people and government employees in that order and he doesn't need to offer deals for Donald over J6, but will get the info and testimony as a byproduct.


state attorney generals and secretaries of state were in on it too, and need to be taken to task just the same.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> state attorney generals and secretaries of state were in on it too, and need to be taken to task just the same.


Yep, there were people who signed the fake elector's docs and their enablers in the statehouses and republican party. In some places they will be charged with state crimes too. Willis in Georgia appears to be going for conspiracy and the fake electors there as well as Trump and Lindsey if she can get him! Jack will spend less than 1% of his time putting Donald away and that will break the ice and make prosecuting the J6 Whitehouse bunch a lot easier, with no deals for Donald's ass, who else ya got to offer?  Some of these assholes will make shit up about them and tell it to a jury to get time off!  They are just those kinds of people, and they will stab each other in the back, lie and cut throats without blinking.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> MosCarthy pandering to Gan and Pedobear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mccarthy is a gutless scumbag, chasing prestige amongst a herd of pigs. why would any decent person want to preside over a party of white supremacist christian nationalist domestic terrorists? of course, we're not talking about a decent person, we're talking about mccarthy.
so he will lick the sweat off of gaetz and greene's taints, and empower their hate and bigotry...what a fucking patriot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> mccarthy is a gutless scumbag, chasing prestige amongst a herd of pigs. why would any decent person want to preside over a party of white supremacist christian nationalist domestic terrorists? of course, we're not talking about a decent person, we're talking about mccarthy.
> so he will lick the sweat off of gaetz and greene's taints, and empower their hate and bigotry...what a fucking patriot.


He will also visit Donald in the big house for guidance, MTG will insist!  There have got to be a half dozen of them from swing districts who only won by a few thousand votes that should put a damper on things, he needs them as much as the criminal assholes facing possible indictment. The democrats could ally with the moderates or just watch them go nuts and dig their own political graves. Not all congress people are from districts like MTG's where miss peachtree dish can do no wrong, many had to fight hard for their seats in congress and know where this bullshit leads in 2024.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> mccarthy is a gutless scumbag, chasing prestige amongst a herd of pigs. why would any decent person want to preside over a party of white supremacist christian nationalist domestic terrorists? of course, we're not talking about a decent person, we're talking about mccarthy.
> so he will lick the sweat off of gaetz and greene's taints, and empower their hate and bigotry...what a fucking patriot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> mccarthy is a gutless scumbag, chasing prestige amongst a herd of pigs. why would any decent person want to preside over a party of white supremacist christian nationalist domestic terrorists? of course, we're not talking about a decent person, we're talking about mccarthy.
> so he will lick the sweat off of gaetz and greene's taints, and empower their hate and bigotry...what a fucking patriot.


Remember, character counts and zero is also a number!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

*Trump's 'Toxic' Wing Causes Chaos In House*

98,661 views Nov 28, 2022
A divided House GOP is in disarray as many in the pro-Trump Freedom Caucus threaten Rep. Kevin McCarthy's bid for Speaker of the House. Former RNC chair Michael Steele joins MSNBC’s Ari Melber on the path ahead and the bargaining that could backfire on McCarthy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2022)

oh my motherfucking god...you can not make shit like this up...




if mccarthy loses the speaker position to lindell...i will walk around like an insane person for at least a whole day, laughing insanely while also weeping...jesus h motherfucking christ on a ritz cracker, rolling down a hill in a grocery cart with johnny fucking knoxville...
just when you think trump has done the stupidest thing anyone interested in a career in politics can do, he fucking tops it...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh my motherfucking god...you can not make shit like this up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 republican moderates could have more control over the democrats than they could over the lunatic republicans in their own party. A lot of members aren't like MTG and only won their districts by a few thousand votes and will be worried about 2024. With Mitch's backing they could ally with the democrats to elect a more moderate speaker however it might be to the democrat's advantage to let them dig their own graves on TV while at war with themselves. All those members would have to do is abstain for the vote and the speaker would be a democrat, so they have as much power as the assholes on the pardon list. Jack will soon be putting the heat on these congressional assholes with grand jury subpoenas, so expect some howling and dancing as the red-hot poker is inserted into their assholes.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 29, 2022)

*DINIER ? - covfefe ? *


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5231816
> View attachment 5231818
> 
> *DINIER ? - covfefe ? *


Hey, trump is an expert about very few things, but the man is a world class fool, so when he gives advice about fools, i pay attention, even though he's a semi literate pile of shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5231816
> View attachment 5231818
> 
> *DINIER ? - covfefe ? *


Karl is behind a lot of the republican attacks against him, and the election blame he is getting from that faction of the GOP. Karl and Mitch know it is down to double digit days until Donald gets indicted, he might be remained into custody or muzzled until trial, which won't take long with a simple case like this. Donald might have trouble even getting bail and Karl and Mitch are just gonna stand back while the justice system buries him for good. They will need to focus on saving their congress people and senators from Jack's clutches over J6 in the coming year as the conspiracy investigation widens and deepens.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Karl is behind a lot of the republican attacks against him, and the election blame he is getting from that faction of the GOP. Karl and Mitch know it is down to double digit days until Donald gets indicted, he might be remained into custody or muzzled until trial, which won't take long with a simple case like this. Donald might have trouble even getting bail and Karl and Mitch are just gonna stand back while the justice system buries him for good. They will need to focus on saving their congress people and senators from Jack's clutches over J6 in the coming year as the conspiracy investigation widens and deepens.


if they have any sense, which is questionable, they'll let Smith take who he takes, with no resistance...then they could start rebuilding the party with the fucknut moron faction locked safely away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if they have any sense, which is questionable, they'll let Smith take who he takes, with no resistance...then they could start rebuilding the party with the fucknut moron faction locked safely away.


They are OK with the ones who have republican governors who will replace them, depending on state law, but the ones from some democratically controlled ones could be an issue. 

That pardon request list is gonna be looked into and the meetings they had at the WH and on the hill with others before the vote are gonna be of interest, because votes in the congress could be actions in furtherance of a conspiracy, just like the fake elector scheme. The righthand does not need to do what the left hand is doing for conspiracy charges to stick. Trump's cronies and minions are gonna want deals, if they are being indicted for conspiracy, then the people they were in meetings with planning it, are guilty too. They planned and coordinated with the WH to make J6 happen, riot included, even if they never expected it to get that bad.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5231816
> View attachment 5231818
> 
> *DINIER ? - covfefe ? *


it explains why maga accuse Democrats of cannibalism. It’s projection. He spelled dinner wrong.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2022)

also, if you are a denier of deniers, doesn’t that make you an affirmer?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2022)

here we fucking go again, the karen brigade has to talk to the manager before things can be settled...
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/nov/28/republicans-arizona-county-refuse-to-certify-midterm-election-results
can someone please slap the motherfucking stupid out of these fucker's heads?
but that's fine, if they continue to refuse, they lose, and the democratic candidates win...if they comply, the democratic candidates win, they're fucked either way, i was just hoping to not have to listen to them sniffle, whine, and shriek about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597399693843083264


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5231890View attachment 5231891


A fool or a crazy person and money soon part ways. He'd better make some more money and shove it into a trust fund for himself.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 29, 2022)

He has a Trump University degree in business.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> He has a Trump University degree in business.


Stick to music and let the experts manage your money and send you checks every month, enjoy life.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 29, 2022)

You can literally see trump burning red around the collar - HELLFIRE !



Appropriate music


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 29, 2022)

“ You know that crazy leftist Budzbuddha is a very nasty guy to your favorite president …. SAD “ - Trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> You can literally see trump burning red around the collar - HELLFIRE !
> 
> View attachment 5231933
> 
> Appropriate music


The Don looks like he's been losing weight, stress does that...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 29, 2022)

Watch out ! …. Jack’s behind you !!!!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 29, 2022)

Next stop …. Obscurity 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597407937110024192


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Jack won't need to be at the trials in Georgia since they will be on TV, though I'm sure they will be sharing notes with the feds too, including grand jury testimony. Didn't he commit vote fraud there with a trailer he never lived in but claimed as a residence? Whatever happened to that voter fraud case?









South Carolina Supreme Court orders Mark Meadows to testify in Georgia 2020 election meddling investigation | CNN Politics


The Supreme Court of South Carolina has ordered former Trump White House chief of staff Mark Meadows to testify before a special grand jury investigating efforts to overturn the 2020 election in Georgia.




www.cnn.com





*South Carolina Supreme Court orders Mark Meadows to testify in Georgia 2020 election meddling investigation*

The Supreme Court of South Carolina has ordered former Trump White House chief of staff Mark Meadows to testify before a special grand jury investigating efforts to overturn the 2020 election in Georgia.

“We have reviewed the arguments raised by Appellant and find them to be manifestly without merit,” the South Carolina Supreme Court justices wrote in their opinion.

The decision upholds a ruling by a lower court in South Carolina, where Meadows resides, which determined he was “material and necessary to the investigation.”
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

*South Carolina Supreme Court ORDERS Mark Meadows to Testify Before Fulton County Grand Jury*

12,101 views Nov 29, 2022
The South Carolina Supreme Court in an unanimous decision ruled that Mark Meadows appeal to block his testimony before the Fulton County Special Grand Jury was ‘manifestly without merit.’ Meadows must testify on November 30. MeidasTouch host Ben Meiselas breaks it down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Watch out ! …. Jack’s behind you !!!!
> 
> View attachment 5231984


It will be like that in court at his plea hearing, if Donald doesn't get conditional release pending trial! Only it will be US marshals behind him with cuffs.  The secret service detail will do the usual thing and surround them as they lead him away in cuffs freaking and screaming all the way out the door! Then they will make the best arrangement they can for the open cell next door, where they will listen to Trump rage and kill cockroaches while killing time until the next shift arrives.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 29, 2022)

*LIST: These 36 Republican senators voted against landmark bill to protect same-sex marriage*
Mitch McConnell and Ted Cruz are among the 36 senators who voted against a bill to protect interracial and same-sex marriage. 
https://abc7news.com/who-voted-against-same-sex-marriage-respect-for-act-vote-senate-bill-votes/12508397/ 

Marsha Blackburn (R-TN)
John Boozman (R-AR)
Mike Braun (R-IN)
Bill Cassidy (R-LA)
John Cornyn (R-TX)
Tom Cotton (R-AR)
Kevin Cramer (R-ND)
Mike Crapo (R-ID)
Ted Cruz (R-TX)
Steve Daines (R-MT)
Deb Fischer (R-NE)
Lindsey Graham (R-SC)
Chuck Grassley (R-IA)
Bill Hagerty (R-TN)
Josh Hawley (R-MO)
John Hoeven (R-ND)
Cindy Hyde-Smith (R-MS)
Jim Inhofe (R-OK)
Ron Johnson (R-WI)
John Kennedy (R-LA)
James Lankford (R-OK)
Mike Lee (R-UT)
Roger Marshall (R-KS)
Mitch McConnell (R-KY)
Jerry Moran (R-KS)
Rand Paul (R-KY)
Jim Risch (R-ID)
Mike Rounds (R-SD)
Marco Rubio (R-FL)
Rick Scott (R-FL)
Tim Scott (R-SC)
Richard Shelby (R-AL)
John Thune (R-SD)
Tommy Tuberville (R-AL)
Roger Wicker (R-MS)
John Barrasso (R-WY)


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I liked professional wrestling when i was a kid, it was like cartoons acted out by real people. Then as i got older, i realized, it was like cartoons acted out by real people...So as i got closer to adulthood, the less i appreciated professional wrestling. This makes me wonder, how far from adulthood are all those people? All those republicans? All those magats?


It's opera for the masses. Fat guys in tights.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's opera for the masses. Fat guys in tights.


Steroid feed beefcakes too.


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so there are different factions within the republican party, and mccarthy decides to look for support from the fucking magats...when a piece of shit tells you that they're a piece of shit, believe them.
> i find it telling that mccarthy is the best candidate they can come up with for speaker...the party is truly crumbling from within.


He will have just about the same numbers Nancy did when she took over. We all know what she was able to do. It will be interesting to compare and contrast legislative accomplishments with McCarthy.


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

WAR in the GOP as Mitch and Karl Rove try to put lipstick on the pig. Not really war, Mitch knows that Trump will soon be indicted and what is likely to happen to him after. Donald won't have time to war with the GOP and take his base out, Jack is gonna take care of Mitch's problem for him. Most of the magats left in congress are on the requested pardon list and will be fearing Jack themselves. With Donald gone they will lose their backstop and support among the base Donald will demand they put it on the line for him in an ultimate demonstration of loyalty before he goes away. Mitch had better hope Donald is locked up upon indictment or muzzled, has a fast trial and conviction and is remanded into custody when he is convicted and not allowed to run lose causing him trouble and walking his base out of the GOP.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597704529675517954


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> WAR in the GOP as Mitch and Karl Rove try to put lipstick on the pig. Not really war, Mitch knows that Trump will soon be indicted and what is likely to happen to him after. Donald won't have time to war with the GOP and take his base out, Jack is gonna take care of Mitch's problem for him. Most of the magats left in congress are on the requested pardon list and will be fearing Jack themselves. With Donald gone they will lose their backstop and support among the base Donald will demand they put it on the line for him in an ultimate demonstration of loyalty before he goes away. Mitch had better hope Donald is locked up upon indictment or muzzled, has a fast trial and conviction and is remanded into custody when he is convicted and not allowed to run lose causing him trouble and walking his base out of the GOP.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597704529675517954


first off, mcturkeyneck would meet with satan on sunday in St. Paul's cathedral if it advanced his goals, but he would at least be discrete about it...that is the gop's only problem with anything trump has ever done...they don't care that he tried to overthrow the government, they don't care that he tried to blackmail Ukraine into lying for him, that he tried to coerce US election officials into lying for him...they care that he is open and stupidly obvious about it. the gop is the party that works from the shadows, so they can later deny everything they did, and trump really fucks that up.
THAT is mcturkey's only real bitch about trump's behavior. if trump did every single thing the same, but tried to be discreet about most of it, tried to keep secrets better, we might be hailing god emperor trump right now, and old bitch would be his willing high priest...
as it stands right now, they're both pretty fucked. Mcturk has insulated himself pretty well from trump's fuckery, but most of the high profile members of his party have not, and they'll be going down. hope old bitch can run a party that is short a few dozen of it's top members, and then convince anyone to vote for the ones who knew all about it and said fucking nothing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> first off, mcturkeyneck would meet with satan on sunday in St. Paul's cathedral if it advanced his goals, but he would at least be discrete about it...that is the gop's only problem with anything trump has ever done...they don't care that he tried to overthrow the government, they don't care that he tried to blackmail Ukraine into lying for him, that he tried to coerce US election officials into lying for him...they care that he is open and stupidly obvious about it. the gop is the party that works from the shadows, so they can later deny everything they did, and trump really fucks that up.
> THAT is mcturkey's only real bitch about trump's behavior. if trump did every single thing the same, but tried to be discreet about most of it, tried to keep secrets better, we might be hailing god emperor trump right now, and old bitch would be his willing high priest...
> as it stands right now, they're both pretty fucked. Mcturk has insulated himself pretty well from trump's fuckery, but most of the high profile members of his party have not, and they'll be going down. hope old bitch can run a party that is short a few dozen of it's top members, and then convince anyone to vote for the ones who knew all about it and said fucking nothing.


Lipstick on the pig Roger, Mitch wanted to strangle American democracy in its sleep, but along came Donald and sucker punched Uncle Sam square in the fucking face. Then his buddy Putin made a fatal blunder by attacking Ukraine and Sammy jumped all over him! The battle lines are drawn, not just in America, but globally. The line between good and evil runs straight through the human heart and right through the middle of America too.


----------



## topcat (Nov 30, 2022)

Ham Rove...uh, Karl Rove?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

topcat said:


> Ham Rove...uh, Karl Rove?
> 
> View attachment 5232246


Donald has been going after Karl because he knows Karl is behind a lot of the dirty deeds that have been plaguing Donald and putting the blame on him for the midterm disaster. Karl lurks in the shadows of American politics and is smart enough to know the GOP is fucked, if it doesn't improve its "act" and at least have better PR. He has his work cut out for him because Donald filled the party with lunatics and morons who vote in primaries, while driving those with brains out of the party and into places like the Lincoln project and to the democrats as the only game in town for a patriot.


----------



## printer (Nov 30, 2022)

Interesting commentary fro the editor of Newsmax.

*Ruddy: What Really Happened on Election Day 2022*
Since Election Day 2022, almost everyone has been playing Monday morning quarterback.

Today, it’s my turn.

Republicans seriously underperformed and the establishment/media points the finger at two big factors: Donald Trump and abortion.

Specifically, voters were turned off by former President Trump and they reacted negatively to the Supreme Court’s Dobbs decision overturning Roe v. Wade. If you look at election results across the nation, neither holds up as the real culprit. In Florida, we saw Gov. Ron DeSantis, a MAGA candidate if ever there was one, win by a record 19 percentage points. In recent elections, Florida had been a close state in terms of the "red vs. blue" dynamic.

Still, DeSantis won so big, he even carried Democrat stronghold counties like Miami-Dade and Palm Beach. DeSantis was also a strong pro-life proponent, last year signing a strict heartbeat bill banning abortions after 15 weeks. In bellwether Ohio, Republican Gov. Mike DeWine, who also signed a law banning abortion after six weeks, won reelection by 26 points.

And then in Democratic Wisconsin, pro-Trumper and pro-lifer Sen. Ron Johnson won reelection. Even in liberal, extremely pro-choice New York, Republican Lee Zeldin moved the needle 17 points from Trump’s loss in 2020, coming within five points of beating Democrat Gov. Hochul. Zeldin was both pro-life and pro-Trump, even seeking the former president’s endorsement in the race. More astounding, the GOP won 11 House seats across New York state, including several in suburban districts with those allegedly angry-over-_Roe_ women swing voters. As it turned out, 10 of the 11 New York Republican congressional winners were pro-life, and almost all were pro-Trump.

So, what really happened on Election Day?

I believe the Republicans completely misread the electorate. The GOP actually believed their own press releases (and yes, polls) and thought voters were just as furious as they were with Joe Biden, Nancy Pelosi, and their friends. Republicans thought everyone was shocked by Biden’s spending policies, outraged over his border crisis, frightful of woke policies like defunding police, and were really angry over inflation.

_But they weren’t._

They weren’t because on Election Day the economy was much stronger than the GOP admitted to. Unemployment is at historic lows of 3.7%. Practically everyone who wants a job has one. And yes, while the first two negative quarters of 2022 appeared recessionary, the GDP surged in the third quarter by 2.6%. Inflation isn’t good, but its flipside is that there is a tremendous amount of cash in the economy.

Before COVID-19 started, the Fed reported $1.8 trillion in Americans’ checking accounts. Today, the amount stands at a record $2.3 trillion. In my book, Biden’s massive COVID-19 stimulus and infrastructure bills ignited inflation. But Republicans did a poor job connecting the dots for voters.

If we look back at the big GOP wins in the House in 2010 and 1994, both came after Democrat presidents proposed radical healthcare bills (Hillarycare and Obamacare). These bills led to a revolt of voters, especially seniors. This time Biden and congressional Democrats did nothing like that. Yes, a recession is looming, but voters haven’t been impacted yet. _Next time could be very different._

Voters tend to cast ballots based on their current economic situation_. What’s happening right now._ While a swing, nonideological voter may not like Biden personally, they appear to find many of his policies comforting.

Biden handled the nation’s exit from COVID-19 well (largely following Trump’s lead); he spent massively on popular programs; he’s offered no radical overhauls of healthcare; he offered some positive solutions to the student loan crisis, and his foreign policy has been, amazingly, tough on Russia and China.

The Feds even coughed up a record 8.6% Social Security cost-of-living adjustment just weeks before Election Day. (That was mandated by law, but most voters probably don’t know that.) Sure, there are many, many problems with Biden. The border, for example, is in crisis — a result of his policies. But most people are not directly impacted by border issues. Even in a border state like Arizona, where it was the No. 1 issue for GOP candidates running in 2022, Democrats still won both the Senate and governor seats.

All across the nation incumbents—Democrats and Republicans—fared well on Election Day because voters generally liked the status quo. So, here’s my takeaway from all of this: Republicans who lost the presidential popular vote by 3 million in 2016, by 7 million in 2020, and who saw few sparkles in 2022, need to go back to the drawing board.

The old GOP game plan of playing to a dwindling base of older white voters is _a train wreck in progress._ Census data shows 2 million whites over age 50 die every year. These dying voters are being replaced by young millennials who are both multiethnic and progressively left. Demographics mean pure and simple that Republicans need to offer independent and swing Democrat voters a positive reason to make the switch to them. If they do that, they will be an unstoppable force in 2024 and beyond.

If they don’t, they risk oblivion.


https://www.newsmax.com/ruddy/dobbs-maga-roe/2022/11/29/id/1098371/



Sadly, Newsmax has the comments turned off on this article. I really wanted to have some fun with it. Or I mean them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

*Hear what Herschel Walker said about his residency*

205,793 views Nov 30, 2022
A CNN KFILE report revealed that Republican Senate candidate Herschel Walker got a primary residence tax break on his home in Texas, despite running for the US Senate in Georgia. CNN's Chris Cillizza discusses the latest scandal and how it could affect Walker's campaign.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

printer said:


> Interesting commentary fro the editor of Newsmax.
> 
> *Ruddy: What Really Happened on Election Day 2022*
> Since Election Day 2022, almost everyone has been playing Monday morning quarterback.
> ...


They can see the demographic writing on the wall and a win by the democrats could accelerate that process by a lot with the passage of voting rights and HR-1 on steroids. Changes to law and FCC powers could help too by tamping down disinformation and hate speech. Then there are the domestic anti-terrorism laws that can be passed too. All will put nails in the GOP's coffin and accelerate the coming demographic changes, as the full impact of the internet and modern culture breaks upon America with a new generation.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Hear what Herschel Walker said about his residency*
> 
> 205,793 views Nov 30, 2022
> A CNN KFILE report revealed that Republican Senate candidate Herschel Walker got a primary residence tax break on his home in Texas, despite running for the US Senate in Georgia. CNN's Chris Cillizza discusses the latest scandal and how it could affect Walker's campaign.





printer said:


> Interesting commentary fro the editor of Newsmax.
> 
> *Ruddy: What Really Happened on Election Day 2022*
> Since Election Day 2022, almost everyone has been playing Monday morning quarterback.
> ...


It's hard to believe that the religious voters in Georgia would vote for that piece of garbage over a man of God like Warnock. It just shows how pathetic the claim to being a religious conservative actually is.

Miami/Dade went for Obama twice but then Obama committed a cardinal sin and tried to normalize relations with Cuba. That's something unforgivable by the old Cuban elites that were forced to flee when Castro seized power. They went for trump both elections after that despite trump being an obvious racist. Apparently being a racist is less of a sin than making peace with the Cuban government. Fortunately Biden proved that both Florida and Texas are not needed to win a majority of electoral votes so both of those states can piss off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It's hard to believe that the religious voters in Georgia would vote for that piece of garbage over a man of God like Warnock. It just shows how pathetic the claim to being a religious conservative actually is.
> 
> Miami/Dade went for Obama twice but then Obama committed a cardinal sin and tried to normalize relations with Cuba. That's something unforgivable by the old Cuban elites that were forced to flee when Castro seized power. They went for trump both elections after that despite trump being an obvious racist. Apparently being a racist is less of a sin than making peace with the Cuban government. Fortunately Biden proved that both Florida and Texas are not needed to win a majority of electoral votes so both of those states can piss off.


I think when it comes to presidential elections both places are still purple and are trending blue over time, it depends on the candidates. Those old Cubans are dying off and their kids have a different attitude and there are many Puerto Ricans and Venezuelans there too now. The rednecks in the north and central parts won't change, they have to die off. If the republicans lose Texas or Florida, they are finished as far as the presidency goes. They are doing more poorly in statewide races generally, because gerrymandering is not such a factor. It means America is more left than it appears and will become more so, if the house wasn't gerrymandered it would look a lot different, so would a lot of red state houses. The senate represents geography and doesn't count for much when it comes to public sentiment and representing the national majority on policy issues.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 30, 2022)

Remember these two big mouth idiots ?

Well karma came a callin…..

In April 2020, Twitter temporarily locked the viral duo’s accounts after they were encouraging followers to go outside to help their immune system fight against COVID. This was a violation of the social media platform at the time because it was misinformation about the deadly disease. 

Guess the horse paste / rectal UV / Bleach Mojitos didn’t do shit .


----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think when it comes to presidential elections both places are still purple and are trending blue over time, it depends on the candidates. Those old Cubans are dying off and their kids have a different attitude and there are many Puerto Ricans and Venezuelans there too now. The rednecks in the north and central parts won't change, they have to die off. If the republicans lose Texas or Florida, they are finished as far as the presidency goes. They are doing more poorly in statewide races generally, because gerrymandering is not such a factor. It means America is more left than it appears and will become more so, if the house wasn't gerrymandered it would look a lot different, so would a lot of red state houses. The senate represents geography and doesn't count for much when it comes to public sentiment and representing the national majority on policy issues.


Don't underestimate the backlash from Obama doing away with the wet foot, dry foot policy. I'm sure it angered Cubans of all ages as now Cubans are treated like any other immigrants and have to get in line with everyone else trying to get into the United States. Although trump never reversed Obama's executive order rescinding that policy it was a Democratic administration that did it. Although it was the Clinton administration that implemented it in 1995 nobody cares about that now. 



"Among many immigrants in the U.S., there's been a feeling that when it comes to the spoils of U.S. immigration policy, the government has given Cubans the bed all to themselves, while it has relegated others — Mexicans, Haitians, Central Americans — to the floor.

This is because of the so-called wet-foot, dry-foot policy, which since 1995 has granted Cubans who touch American soil a privilege not afforded other immigrants who come without a visa: the right to stay and get on a fast track to citizenship.

This special treatment ended this week when, in the final days of his administration, President Obama announced an abrupt end to the policy, a capstone to his two-year-old effort to re-establish relations with Cuba. *Effective immediately, Cubans arriving on U.S. soil without a visa will be treated just like any other immigrant. They will be turned away."*









End Of 'Wet-Foot, Dry-Foot' Means Cubans Can Join Ranks Of 'Undocumented'


Unlike other migrants who arrive on American soil without visas, Cubans once had a unique place in U.S. immigration policy. Not anymore.




www.npr.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

Naw, they can't be that fucking stupid!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598089391871754240


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Naw, they can't be that fucking stupid!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598089391871754240


Oh i believe they are.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Oh i believe they are.....


Let's see, they would have won if the republicans who ran the place certified the result in the time required by law, snatching defeat from the jaws of victory for the republican candidate and disenfranchising thousands of mostly republican voters who will be very PISSED! Got it, I smell a lawsuit in their future, a big fucking one.  

Believing bullshit can be dangerous, even fatal, how many loonies in that district? How many might shoot them for being so fucking stupid! When ya shit in some people's ear, it sinks all the way in and fills their head completely.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2022)

*Republicans With Unlimited Sick Days Vote Against Time Off for Rail Workers*








Republicans with unlimited sick days vote against time off for rail workers


"The 'working class party' strikes again," one Twitter user said after the vote.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597698787555700737


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 1, 2022)

Chucklehead speaks ….


----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Chucklehead speaks ….
> 
> View attachment 5232638


He's got one thing right. The "Bullshit" he's referring to is himself.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597984770855940096


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597984770855940096


I don’t think his argument has legs.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597984770855940096




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517616971315126272










Exclusive: Madison Cawthorn photos reveal him wearing women’s lingerie in public setting


The embattled congressman has outraged Republican colleagues with accusations of orgies and drug use.




www.politico.com


----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t think his argument has legs.


Hey now. That's crossing the line.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Hey now. That's crossing the line.


You’re right. I mean to say, it won’t stand up to scrutiny.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Naw, they can't be that fucking stupid!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598089391871754240




can't fix that


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Chucklehead speaks ….
> 
> View attachment 5232638


the cracks in the dike widen, the face bulges inward from the enormous pressure...when will the dike break, flooding the republican party with crocodile tears and bile?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597984770855940096


if the next generation would be like him, i'm ready to just give the fuck up


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t think his argument has legs.


You wheel pay for that one.


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Don't underestimate the backlash from Obama doing away with the wet foot, dry foot policy. I'm sure it angered Cubans of all ages as now Cubans are treated like any other immigrants and have to get in line with everyone else trying to get into the United States. Although trump never reversed Obama's executive order rescinding that policy it was a Democratic administration that did it. Although it was the Clinton administration that implemented it in 1995 nobody cares about that now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even Rubio called for the end of special treatment for Cubans. His family got theirs so no need for that any longer.

The GOP has a very effective campaign against Democrats. They simply say Democrats stand for Marxism and the Hispanics from dictatorial countries absolutely panic. Easy votes for the GOP that way. They don't mind the authoritarianism they see more than the picture their given.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You wheel pay for that one.


I think he feels entitled to chair a committee.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5232750


awwwee it's the slut, the pedo and the air head......otherwise know as the 3 little pigs


----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> awwwee it's the slut, the pedo and the air head......otherwise know as the 3 little pigs


I wonder how many STD's they have between them. I know the one on the left probably has something that won't go away.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I wonder how many STD's they have between them. I know the one on the left probably has something that won't go away.


he’s sitting between the Erection Denier and Alma Snow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I wonder how many STD's they have between them. I know the one on the left probably has something that won't go away.




personally they all need a fresh shiny pair of these



along with a permanent ban from ever holding office again


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think he feels entitled to chair a committee.


Or a “ stand-up “ comedian


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2022)

*BREAKING: DOJ filing spells BAD NEWS for CREEPY MAGA Republican Matt Gaetz*

120,090 views Dec 1, 2022
MeidasTouch host Ben Meiselas reports on the recent sentencing hearing of Joel Greenberg, friend of MAGA Republican Matt Gaetz, who argued to the Court and in sentencing memorandum that he should get leniency because of the ongoing investigations of “high profile” individuals.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> awwwee it's the slut, the pedo and the air head......otherwise know as the 3 little pigs


which one is which?...the pedo is pretty obvious, but the slut and the airhead seem pretty interchangeable.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> which one is which?...the pedo is pretty obvious, but the slut and the airhead seem pretty interchangeable.


closest to furthest is how i titled them, even though you did hit the nail on the head about the interchangeability


----------



## doublejj (Dec 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5232750


----------



## doublejj (Dec 1, 2022)

FOSSIL FUEL-FUNDED SUPER PAC EYES $1.5 MILLION SPENDING OPERATION FOR HERSCHEL WALKER IN FINAL DAYS
The Empowerment Alliance is registered in Kentucky and does not disclose its donors. But the group, launched in 2019, hardly hides its affiliation with the oil, gas, and energy utility industries.








Fossil Fuel-Funded Super PAC Eyes $11.5 Million Spending Operation for Herschel Walker in Final Days


Leaked documents show the Empowerment Alliance, a dark-money group tied to the energy industry, is planning to inject $1.5 million into the Georgia runoff to turn voters out.




theintercept.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> FOSSIL FUEL-FUNDED SUPER PAC EYES $1.5 MILLION SPENDING OPERATION FOR HERSCHEL WALKER IN FINAL DAYS
> The Empowerment Alliance is registered in Kentucky and does not disclose its donors. But the group, launched in 2019, hardly hides its affiliation with the oil, gas, and energy utility industries.
> 
> 
> ...


if they run a walker ad, Warnock should just run an ad right after it, saying "the previous ad was brought to you by the oil industry, who have been enjoying record breaking profits while their prices have been breaking your pocketbooks and wallets. remember to thank herschel walker for that."


----------



## printer (Dec 2, 2022)

*Lachlan Murdoch to be deposed by Dominion lawyers as part of lawsuit against Fox News*
Fox CEO Lachlan Murdoch is set to be deposed early next week by lawyers for Dominion Voting Systems as part of the company’s defamation lawsuit against the cable news giant.

Murdoch, the eldest son of Fox News owner and founder Rupert Murdoch, is scheduled to face questions from Dominion’s lawyers on Monday in Los Angeles, according to multiple reports, and will be the highest-ranking official at Fox to be deposed by Dominion.

A number of top Fox News personalities including Sean Hannity and Tucker Carlson have also faced questions from Dominion’s lawyers this year in connection with the lawsuit, which was filed early in 2021 and seeks more than $1 billion in damages.

In the weeks and months that followed the 2020 presidential election, several associates and allies of then-President Trump made a number of appearances in the media, including on Fox News, the most-watched cable channel in the country, during which they alleged without evidence that Dominion was engaged in voter fraud that rigged the election against the former president.

Dominion’s suit claims the Murdochs and other leaders at Fox “decided to promote former President Trump’s narrative after Trump’s condemnation of Fox damaged its stock and viewership.”

Fox has moved to have the case dismissed on First Amendment grounds.
“We are confident we will prevail as freedom of the press is foundational to our democracy and must be protected, in addition to the damages claims being outrageous, unsupported, and not rooted in sound financial analysis, serving as nothing more than a flagrant attempt to deter our journalists from doing their jobs,” Fox New said in a recent statement regarding the case.

In June, a judge in Delaware denied Fox’s motion to have the case thrown out on First Amendment grounds, and ruled Dominion “adequately states a claim for defamation per se against Fox Corporation based on its theory of direct liability.”

In an interview with 60 Minutes that aired in October, Dominion CEO John Poulos claimed Fox officials “knew the truth” that claims about the company being made by Trump and his associates were false but decided to air them anyway.
The case is expected to head to a jury trial early next year.








Lachlan Murdoch to be deposed by Dominion lawyers as part of lawsuit against Fox News


Fox CEO Lachlan Murdoch is set to be deposed early next week by lawyers for Dominion Voting Systems as part of the company’s defamation lawsuit against the cable news giant. Murdoch, the elde…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2022)

*Joe: GOP Talking To Themselves; Biden Has Figured Out How To Connect Independent, Swing Voters*

49,566 views Dec 2, 2022
"Republicans must learn to quit underestimating President Joe Biden," writes former House Speaker Newt Gingrich in a new column. The Morning Joe panel discusses Gingrich's column and how President Biden is connecting Independent and swing voters.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 2, 2022)

Obama trolling walker ….. lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598679330959200256


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Obama trolling walker ….. lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598679330959200256


well the answer is obviously werewolf, werewolves don't turn to dust in the sunlight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well the answer is obviously werewolf, werewolves don't turn to dust in the sunlight.


Neither Herschel was an asshole and still is.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 2, 2022)

Werewolf … hell no. 
Mange / stanky fur / ripped pants / dog breath


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Neither Herschel was an asshole and still is.


gives the full moon a whole nother meaning.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 2, 2022)

I needed some coffee so I headed over to mike lindell's My Store to get my favorite blend. I went ahead and signed up for a subscription in order to take advantage of the free GoAnywhere MyPillow offer. 




Got a deal on some MySlippers as well.



His book had pretty good reviews so I grabbed a copy of that as well. Should make for some informative reading.



I couldn’t put it down!

Absolutely riveting!
Review by *Alyl *



Life Changing

Mike’s book is a must-read. Once I started I could not put it down. I regifted the book to friends who have addiction issues. I’m a true believe that god has a plan for all of us and we are just walking his path.

Mike is an example of not giving up, fighting for what’s yours, and being accountable for your actions. I highly recommend this book to each person regardless if you have an addiction issue or just want a great memoir to read. I promise you you will not be disappointed.
Review by *Karen *


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I needed some coffee so I headed over to mike lindell's My Store to get my favorite blend. I went ahead and signed up for a subscription in order to take advantage of the free GoAnywhere MyPillow offer.
> 
> View attachment 5233196
> 
> ...


If he has a gentlemen’s escort service, I’ll give MyAss a try.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2022)

*GOP coalesces behind nameless, faceless Thing that is not McCarthy*

Continued from article:

So there. They were going to pick him for speaker, or the Democrats would get to pick. Kevin had gone on Newsmax and explained all this. He could go again. Yes, perhaps he had better go again — or call Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (Ga.), to make sure she was still soundly for him. It was a bad precedent and would give her too much of a sense of her own power, but better that than the Thing …

Nothing was coming down the hallway! Nothing was scratching at the wood paneling! Nothing had seized the gavel in bony fingers and was tapping, tapping, tapping, louder and louder, until it drowned out even the beating of his heart! Not after all the appeasing work he had done, to Trump, to — shh! No, never mind. He hadn’t heard anything.

A shudder convulsed his whole body. He was meant to be the speaker! He would bow to anyone. He would do anything. Remember how he had flown to Mar-a-Lago after Jan. 6, 2021? Remember how he had rebuked Greene and now went groveling to her, and let her back onto committees? Remember how he had even encouraged those who wanted to overturn the election? No, nothing was crawling up his spine! What spine? Ha, ha, ha!

The Thing That Was Not Kevin McCarthy could not take the gavel. Kevin was all right! He was going to be all right! Nothing was chilling his blood. Nothing was there to be afraid of. Nothing was preferable to him.





__





Loading…






www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2022)

We see it in Ukraine with the Russians, and we see it in America with the GOP and Herschel in the Georgia election.
That old battle cry of liberal democracy:
"You do your worst and we will do our best". This is no better exemplified by Herschel vs Warnock.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 3, 2022)

Mini Mussolini is cryin 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599185135743533056


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> *GOP coalesces behind nameless, faceless Thing that is not McCarthy*
> 
> Continued from article:
> 
> ...


Splendid rendering of Poe’s ‘The Shadow Out of Trumpsmouth’ - wonderfully spooky


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 3, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Mini Mussolini is cryin
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599185135743533056


His tears haven’t BEGUN to fall (still in denial - aka “screaming”)


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599216609654353920


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Splendid rendering of Poe’s ‘The Shadow Out of Trumpsmouth’ - wonderfully spooky


Thank you for enjoying it. I try to be thoughtful and bring new information to our group- new angles to discuss.

This is an excellent discussion on Militia and conspiracy theory, I'm watching currently.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I needed some coffee so I headed over to mike lindell's My Store to get my favorite blend. I went ahead and signed up for a subscription in order to take advantage of the free GoAnywhere MyPillow offer.
> 
> View attachment 5233196
> 
> ...


I like them in pink..I want the free gift though.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2022)

This is exactly what the country needs...A fucking ignorant bigot, christian nationalist who cheats on her husband multiple times with no fucking discretion what so ever, to have her hand up mccarthy's ass like Jeff Dunham running Ahhshit, the domestic terrorist...mccarthy is just a miserable fail piece of shit if he gives her one fucking second of authority...What a weak ass, grasping for power, low life fucking bastard. I personally would rather live a life of obscurity, with my personal integrity intact, than achieve infamy for enabling a party of foul, shitty, white nationalist, racist fucks who should never have been allowed to serve to begin with. Our only real hope is that Jack Smith takes both of them the fuck out in the storm that's about to break.
God fucking knows they both deserve that, and more.
https://www.businessinsider.com/mccarthy-mtg-most-powerful-house-speaker-steele-gop-freedom-caucus-2022-12


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5233822


Can't Kari smell the Sulphur? Unless you smell like it yourself.

Thank Dog Katie Hobbs won.









Judge dismisses lawsuit against Katie Hobbs, Maricopa County Board of Supervisors


A lawsuit against Katie Hobbs and members of the Maricopa County Board of Supervisors regarding issues in the 2022 General Election was dismissed by a judge Friday.




www.abc15.com





Stop it.









Arizona secretary of state calls to investigate Cochise County supervisors who refused to certify election


The Arizona secretary of state's office is calling for an investigation and "action" after two Cochise County supervisors refused to certify election results.




news.yahoo.com





Counties that refuse to certify don't need State services..you're move.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5233833


The good ole days.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5233833


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2022)

Does anyone remember when the fate of the nation depended on sharon angle defeating Harry Reid? Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Does anyone remember when the fate of the nation depended on sharon angle defeating Harry Reid? Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5233854


fuck, and we thought that shit was important...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2022)

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/leading-house-republican-trumps-call-suspend-constitution-2024/story?id=94397805

is there one fucking republican in this entire country that has a pair of balls? is there one republican that can stand up to this horrible fucking awful toad of a man and put him in his fucking place? i can't believe that trump is still free, that his enablers are still free, that the entire republican party isn't in mourning for the loss of it's self respect, it's sanity, it's humanity...
anyone, ANYONE who can listen to trump and not condemn him shouldn't be allowed to ever hold an office in the united states, and after the mountain of shit hits the fan, being a trump apologist isn't going to be alright...
i for one, will remember all of these people, and will be bringing their behavior up time and time again, until they're dealt with.


----------



## printer (Dec 4, 2022)

*McCarthy: ‘Adam Schiff will no longer be on the Intel Committee when I become Speaker’*
House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) on Sunday renewed his promise to remove Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.) from the House Intelligence Committee if he becomes Speaker in the next Congress. 

“Another change you’re going to get, Adam Schiff will no longer be on the Intel Committee when I become speaker. I promised that more than two years ago,” McCarthy told Fox News “Sunday Morning Futures” host Maria Bartiromo.

The minority leader, who won the GOP conference’s nomination to be Speaker last month, has vowed to oust Schiff over what he sees as unchecked Democratic control over the Intel committee. 

“[Democrats] also used the intel community as well to lie to the American public. Should those people keep their clearances? Should those people still be allowed to have information? If they’re going to be political individuals, then, no, they should not. And this is just the tip of the iceberg of what we need to investigate going forward,” McCarthy said. 

The Republican meanwhile lauded Twitter CEO Elon Musk, whose recent takeover of the company has been wrought with controversy, for sharing alleged Twitter emails related to the social media platform’s treatment of a New York Post article about President Biden’s son Hunter Biden. 

“What Elon Musk has been able to do, now we know why the White House wanted to fight so strongly against him owning Twitter. All he’s done is put out the truth. Now we need to start looking at Facebook, at Google. These now have become arms of the Democratic Party, arms of the Biden administration,” McCarthy said. 

McCarthy has also said he’ll remove Democratic Reps. Eric Swalwell (Calif.) and Ilhan Omar (Minn.) from their committee posts if he becomes Speaker. 

Schiff last week hit back at the Speaker-hopeful’s attacks, accusing McCarthy of bending to extremists in his party in order to get the votes he needs to get the top leadership spot when the next Congress convenes. 

“Kevin McCarthy has no ideology. He has no core set of beliefs. It’s very hard not only to get to 218 that way — it’s even more difficult to keep 218. That’s his problem,” Schiff said. 
On Sunday, McCarthy also repeated promises to head up a select committee to investigate China over the origins of COVID-19, among other matters.








McCarthy: ‘Adam Schiff will no longer be on the Intel Committee when I become Speaker’


House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) on Sunday renewed his promise to remove Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.) from the House Intelligence Committee if he becomes Speaker i…




thehill.com


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *McCarthy: ‘Adam Schiff will no longer be on the Intel Committee when I become Speaker’*
> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) on Sunday renewed his promise to remove Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.) from the House Intelligence Committee if he becomes Speaker in the next Congress.
> 
> “Another change you’re going to get, Adam Schiff will no longer be on the Intel Committee when I become speaker. I promised that more than two years ago,” McCarthy told Fox News “Sunday Morning Futures” host Maria Bartiromo.
> ...


I don't see why Schiff would even want to be on the committee once mccarthy takes over as speaker. It won't be the Intel committee anymore. It will be the Idiot committee.


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 4, 2022)

The democrats and Republicans are all on the same team it's all bullshit smoke and mirrors!


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2022)

Why does the GOP care about the Democratic primary schedule? It's really none of their business. Screw what some GOP hack Senator from Iowa thinks. 









Iowa GOP senator on DNC calendar: ‘Middle finger’ to ‘middle America’


The Democratic National Committee on Friday voted to change its calendar for presidential primaries.




www.politico.com


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2022)

big bud man 413 said:


> The democrats and Republicans are all on the same team it's all bullshit smoke and mirrors!


Yeah sure. Obama was on the same team as trump and Biden is just following in trump's footsteps. Cool story.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I don't see why Schiff would even want to be on the committee once mccarthy takes over as speaker. It won't be the Intel committee anymore. It will be the Idiot committee.


What makes McCarthy think he's going to be Speaker..I wouldn't count my votes before they've hatched. Ummm, The Freedom Caucus has at least 10 in it.











Rick Scott, Cadaver Doppelgänger, Is Alive and Well


Attention: we’ve found the best story of the day. Florida governor Rick Scott revealed the following amazing personal anecdote in a radio interview: “Scott said he was forced to cast a provisional ballot because election officials thought he was dead. Collier County election officials confirmed...




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *McCarthy: ‘Adam Schiff will no longer be on the Intel Committee when I become Speaker’*
> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) on Sunday renewed his promise to remove Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.) from the House Intelligence Committee if he becomes Speaker in the next Congress.
> 
> “Another change you’re going to get, Adam Schiff will no longer be on the Intel Committee when I become speaker. I promised that more than two years ago,” McCarthy told Fox News “Sunday Morning Futures” host Maria Bartiromo.
> ...


i hope this mealymouthed cock sucker remembers that what goes around comes around behind you...with a fucking knife. i hope he burns every motherfucking bridge he has ever walked across in his entire life, because he won't be speaker for more than 2 years...maybe a lot less when indictments start to fly...i wonder if they can put him and mtg in the same cell? if not, they'll have to surgically remove her hand from his ass.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2022)

big bud man 413 said:


> The democrats and Republicans are all on the same team it's all bullshit smoke and mirrors!


you're a funny guy, tell some more jokes


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope this mealymouthed cock sucker remembers that what goes around comes around behind you...with a fucking knife. i hope he burns every motherfucking bridge he has ever walked across in his entire life, because he won't be speaker for more than 2 years...maybe a lot less when indictments start to fly...i wonder if they can put him and mtg in the same cell? if not, they'll have to surgically remove her hand from his ass.


for what would they indict him?


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What makes McCarthy think he's going to be Speaker..I wouldn't count my votes before they've hatched. Ummm, The Freedom Caucus has at least 10 in it.
> 
> View attachment 5233897
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2022)

xtsho said:


> *Why does the GOP care about the Democratic primary schedu*le? It's really none of their business. Screw what some GOP hack Senator from Iowa thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they cheat and it's part of their MO..not even a secret anymore..then they go to court and hope they get a Trump judge.

A county in Arizona refused to certify his, because Katie Hobbs would win the Gubernatorial. One person is deciding for the county and rendering all votes illegitimate. Luckily, it didn't stand.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> for what would they indict him?


i actually thought he had more direct involvement in 1/6th...i'm sure they can find something if they dig deep enough.
if they put away trump, his inner circle, and those that asked for pardons, it will pretty much pull the teeth of the party for a good long time. i would settle for that. let mccarthy be speaker of a house that's missing at least a dozen members...


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Because they cheat and it's part of their MO..not even a secret anymore..then they go to court and hope they get a Trump judge.
> 
> A county in Arizona refused to certify his, because Katie Hobbs would win the Gubernatorial. One person is deciding for the county and rendering all votes illegitimate. Luckily, it didn't stand.


If it had stood it would have been another House seat for the Democrats because those votes were needed for the GOP candidate to win.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i actually thought he had more direct involvement in 1/6th...i'm sure they can find something if they dig deep enough.
> if they put away trump, his inner circle, and those that asked for pardons, it will pretty much pull the teeth of the party for a good long time. i would settle for that. let mccarthy be speaker of a house that's missing at least a dozen members...


I so want him found dirty. I was hoping you had something.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I so want him found dirty. I was hoping you had something.


yeah, me too... he's one of the smarter ones though, and never fully participated in the zoo crews bullshit.
he made just enough condemnations to keep his hands clean, just like Pilate. 
Pilate took his own life, after a short, miserable career...just sayin...keep your options open, kev.


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 4, 2022)

Dude it's all bullshit just smoke a bowl and turn off the news lol!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2022)

*Republican Leader Kevin McCarthy ANNOUNCES Fascist and VERY WEIRD Agenda*

14,106 views Dec 4, 2022
Kevin McCarthy announced his plan to attack private businesses and hold pointless hearings to platform right-wing conspiracy theories in Congress. MeidasTouch host Ben Meiselas reports.


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 4, 2022)

Kevin sucks mad dick bro.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 5, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've been married for 37 years


#53......


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> #53......
> View attachment 5234102
> View attachment 5234101


Wow! Respect bro! Nice grow!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2022)

Judge Cannon was heard sobbing in her courtroom recently.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Judge Cannon was heard sobbing in her courtroom recently.


Whatever dirt Trump has on her must be great.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5233903


The issue with the House is neither have the votes..they split their own House (ticket).


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Whatever dirt Trump has on her must be great.


Let find out shall we?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> for what would they indict him?


J6


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i actually thought he had more direct involvement in 1/6th...i'm sure they can find something if they dig deep enough.
> if they put away trump, his inner circle, and those that asked for pardons, it will pretty much pull the teeth of the party for a good long time. i would settle for that. let mccarthy be speaker of a house that's missing at least a dozen members...


That's a bingo.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> If it had stood it would have been another House seat for the Democrats because those votes were needed for the GOP candidate to win.


I'll take the Governor..House seats come and go..do you even know half of the members? I don't. I got my deck of Senate cards for the New Year it comes with both Warnock and Walker time of printing and all.

I'd rather have a Dem Senator from GA and a Dem Governor to purple Arizona than that one House seat.


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2022)

This is the politics section people are allowed to discuss politics, please dont derail the thread by telling people to "turn off the news" they want to discuss it they should be allowed too, thats why we have apolitical forum area.
if you would not like to discuss it dont come here, 
additionally when someone does stray and come in that doesnt necessarily mean they are a "troll" dont attack people and name call just move on


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> J6


he seems to not be involved in 1/6, at least not directly...i'm of the mind that most republicans at least had a clue about what was coming, and not one single one warned the nation, as far as i'm concerned, they're all complicit, but you still have to prove he did something impeachable, something criminal, and he seems like the kind of guy who is careful about stepping in shit...i wouldn't count on being able to make anything stick to him.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2022)

Florida Woman.

*Tampa Police Chief Mary O’Connor resigns after flashing badge and asking to be let go from a traffic stop*








Tampa Police Chief Mary O'Connor resigns after flashing badge and asking to be let go from a traffic stop | CNN


O'Connor was put on administrative leave after body camera footage taken from a traffic stop last month revealed she told a sheriff's deputy she was "hoping that you'll just let us go tonight" and showed her badge.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2022)

you know, i'm ok with this...not with the general attitudes, but if conservative bigots want to limit their sources of income, let em...conservatives and republicans (like there's any real difference) have been shooting their own toes off for a while now.
this little piggy will NEVER go to market, because a bigoted business owner shot him right off...let businesses owned by non bigots take all of that cash, while "conservative" businesses wonder where all their business is going. i will not give one red cent of my money to a business that i know is doing anything like this, and i am far from alone.
https://www.cbsnews.com/live-updates/supreme-court-same-sex-marriage-lgbtq-rights-303-creative-v-elenis/


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know, i'm ok with this...not with the general attitudes, but if conservative bigots want to limit their sources of income, let em...conservatives and republicans (like there's any real difference) have been shooting their own toes off for a while now.
> this little piggy will NEVER go to market, because a bigoted business owner shot him right off...let businesses owned by non bigots take all of that cash, while "conservative" businesses wonder where all their business is going. i will not give one red cent of my money to a business that i know is doing anything like this, and i am far from alone.
> https://www.cbsnews.com/live-updates/supreme-court-same-sex-marriage-lgbtq-rights-303-creative-v-elenis/


Why would anyone wish to do business with someone so bigoted? I'd move on; fuck the web designer and fuckSCOTUS..how do we *know* they appear sympathetic..isn't that the mystique of SCOTUS? Tha*t we don't know *until decision has been made and dissension takes place.

It's like they're putting out 'feelers'..polling, almost on a decision.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Why would anyone wish to do business with someone so bigoted? I'd move on; fuck the web designer and fuckSCOTUS..how do we *know* they appear sympathetic..isn't that the mystique of SCOTUS? Tha*t we don't know *until decision has been made and dissension takes place.
> 
> It's like they're putting out 'feelers'..polling, almost on a decision.


why? because there are a lot of bigots out there, and they'd rather give their money to an inferior business, who makes an inferior product, than give their money to a superior business that is owned or run by a minority, of any kind, even if they make a superior product.
a lot of people are ruled by their feelings instead of their minds, and their feelings have been corrupted by the shit they participate in online...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 5, 2022)

Ummmmm , who’s gonna tell the Orange Orangutan


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> for what would they indict him?


Ummmmmmm maybe not quite indict..listen to the whole thing.









McCarthy’s comment on Trump pardon could be key for Jan. 6 panel


The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol is scrutinizing one particular phrase from House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy’s (R-Calif.) leaked calls with other top Republica…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 5, 2022)

From the water buffalo at 303 Creative website design …..


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he seems to not be involved in 1/6, at least not directly...i'm of the mind that most republicans at least had a clue about what was coming, and not one single one warned the nation, as far as i'm concerned, they're all complicit, but you still have to prove he did something impeachable, something criminal, and he seems like the kind of guy who is careful about stepping in shit...i wouldn't count on being able to make anything stick to him.











McCarthy’s comment on Trump pardon could be key for Jan. 6 panel


The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol is scrutinizing one particular phrase from House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy’s (R-Calif.) leaked calls with other top Republica…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Ummmmmmm maybe not quite indict..listen to the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno. It is reprehensible, as is the silence from GOP leaders on the terminate-the-Constitution remark. But actionable? Not enough, is my guess.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> From the water buffalo at 303 Creative website design …..
> 
> View attachment 5234238View attachment 5234239


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I dunno. It is reprehensible, as is the silence from GOP leaders on the terminate-the-Constitution remark. But actionable? Not enough, is my guess.


I know but there's things we don't know that Cheney will avail to us just like that recording leaked..could there be more?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> McCarthy’s comment on Trump pardon could be key for Jan. 6 panel
> 
> 
> The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol is scrutinizing one particular phrase from House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy’s (R-Calif.) leaked calls with other top Republica…
> ...


i agree that mccarthy is a dirty fuck with shit to hide, but he is also good at hiding such shit....IF he goes down, it will be after others have gone down and spilled a considerably larger pile of beans than are currently on the table.


----------



## printer (Dec 5, 2022)

*Giuliani takes the stand in hearing over his DC law license*
Trump attorney Rudy Giuliani defended his actions Monday as he faces possible sanctioning from the D.C. Bar that could result in the loss of his law license after he brought faulty election fraud claims in seeking to challenge the outcome of the 2020 election.
The discipline hearing before the D.C. Bar’s Board on Professional Responsibility (BPR) largely centered on actions Giuliani took in Pennsylvania, one of the post-election lawsuits he handled directly.

“What this case is about is that Mr. Giuliani was responsible for filing a frivolous action, asking a federal court to deprive millions of the people in Pennsylvania of their right to vote,” Phil Fox, an attorney for the BPR, said in his opening remarks at the start of the hearing.
“There was no precedent for this. In addition to the fact that there was no precedent, there was no factual basis [for the suit],” Fox added.
The Trump team filed more than 60 lawsuits in the wake of the election, failing to win a single one. While Giuliani oversaw the bulk of the litigation, he was most actively involved in the litigation in Pennsylvania, where former President Trump lost by roughly 80,000 votes.

Giuliani’s attorney John Leventhal argued that he had a reasonable basis for pursuing the fraud allegations he raised in Pennsylvania and that there was no evidence that Giuliani “intentionally violated” any of the professional conduct rules.
“The claims based on the denial of equal protection and due process were properly plead and were certainly not frivolous,” Leventhal said. 
Giuliani himself took hours of questions from the bar association in the first day of a trial scheduled for the next two weeks.

He told the panel, “I really believe I’ve been persecuted for three or four years.”
“My role was to show how Pennsylvania involved the same set of eight or 10 suspicious actions — illegal actions, whatever you want to call them, irregular actions — that could not be the product of accident,” he said.
In one instance, Giuliani complained about questioning on one of the claims in his case, noting that it came just days after the election and they expected to have more time to investigate their assertions.

In another, Giuliani sparked conversation on Twitter after he looked down at his wrist, noticing he was wearing two watches.
Following the hearing, the BPR will decide whether to adopt the report prepared by Fox, though the District of Columbia Court of Appeals will ultimately decide whether to penalize Giuliani, a punishment that could range from being reprimanded by the court to losing his law license.
Giuliani has already had his New York law license suspended — a determination he is challenging — and is not the only Trump attorney to face sanctioning from the D.C. Bar over his role in challenging the 2020 election results. 

Jeffrey Clark, an attorney at the Justice Department who Trump weighed installing as attorney general to investigate the fraud claims Giuliani is now being reprimanded over, is also facing disciplinary action before the board.
  
The suit in question at Monday’s hearing came after Giuliani claimed there were widespread irregularities in the state’s voting process, but it was quickly thrown out by a judge — a decision later upheld by the 3rd Circuit Court of Appeals. 
Fox said the remedies prescribed by Giuliani ranged from asking the court to throw out anywhere from 680,000 to 7 million voters.
“No court ever in the history of the United States has ever considered anything close to that remedy. And, of course, the courts summarily refused to do so, dismissed the complaint, affirmed by the Third Circuit, because there was no basis, on fact, to do that,” he said.








Giuliani takes the stand in hearing over his DC law license


Trump attorney Rudy Giuliani defended his actions Monday as he faces possible sanctioning from the D.C. Bar that could result in the loss of his law license after he brought faulty election fraud c…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Dec 5, 2022)

*Alito jokes about Black kids in KKK outfits during Supreme Court argument *
Justice Samuel Alito made an apparent joke on Monday about “Black children in Ku Klux Klan outfits” during Supreme Court oral arguments on a case involving a Colorado web designer who did not want to provider her services for same-sex weddings on religious and free speech grounds. 
During the arguments, Alito sought to make a point about who could argue they should not have to provide a service under a Colorado anti-discrimination law by discussing a Black Santa Claus at a shopping mall. 

Alito, a conservative justice who authored the summer ruling overturning the Roe v. Wade decision, asked if that Santa would be required to take a picture with a child dressed up in a Ku Klux Klan outfit under the Colorado law in question. 
He did so after Justice Ketanji Brown Jackson raised the question of whether it would be permissible for a Santa at a mall to refuse to take pictures with children who are not white. 

“So if there’s a Black Santa at the other end of the mall and he doesn’t want to have his picture taken with a child who’s dressed up in a Ku Klux Klan outfit, that Black Santa has to do that?” Alito asked Eric Olson, Colorado’s solicitor general, who was defending the state law at issue in the case. 
“No, because Ku Klux Klan outfits are not protected characteristics under public accommodation laws,” Olson responded. 

Justice Elena Kagan, one of the court’s liberals, then asked, “And, presumably, that would be the same Ku Klux Klan outfit regardless of whether the child was Black or white or any other characteristic?” Alito then cut in to say, “You do see a lot of Black children in Ku Klux Klan outfits, right? All the time. All the time.” 

In audio from C-SPAN, laughter can be heard before Kagan asks if she can proceed with her line of questioning.
Sherrilyn Ifill, former president and director council for the NAACP’s Legal Defense Fund, tweeted Monday afternoon that the comments were “really upsetting.”
“The joke about Black kids in KuKluxKlan outfits? No Justice Alito, these ‘jokes’ are so inappropriate, no matter how many in the courtroom chuckle mindlessly,” Ifill said.

Earlier in the proceedings, Alito implied that Kagan was familiar with a dating website designed for people who wish to have affairs. 
Alito asked Olson if under the Colorado law, an unmarried Jewish person who wanted a Jewish photographer to take a photograph for the website Jdate would be required to do so. 
“Jdate … is a dating service, I gather, for Jewish people,” Alito said. 

Kagan, who is Jewish, jumped in to say, “It is.” 
Alito then responded, “Maybe Justice Kagan will also be familiar with the next website I’m going to mention. … Next, the Jewish person asks the Jewish photographer to take a photograph for his AshleyMadison.com dating profile.” 
Alito said he wasn’t suggesting Kagan knew the website. 

“I’m not suggesting — I mean, she knows a lot of things. I’m not suggesting — OK, does he have to do it?” 
After a slight pause, Olson said, “It depends.” 
“What Colorado looks to is what services the photographer makes available to the public, and if the photographer makes that service available to others, taking pictures for use on websites, then probably yes, but it depends,” said Olson. 








Alito jokes about Black kids in KKK outfits during Supreme Court argument


Justice Samuel Alito made an apparent joke on Monday about “Black children in Ku Klux Klan outfits” during Supreme Court oral arguments on a case involving a Colorado web designer who did not want …




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2022)

printer said:


> *Alito jokes about Black kids in KKK outfits during Supreme Court argument *
> Justice Samuel Alito made an apparent joke on Monday about “Black children in Ku Klux Klan outfits” during Supreme Court oral arguments on a case involving a Colorado web designer who did not want to provider her services for same-sex weddings on religious and free speech grounds.
> During the arguments, Alito sought to make a point about who could argue they should not have to provide a service under a Colorado anti-discrimination law by discussing a Black Santa Claus at a shopping mall.
> 
> ...


there are a lot of dangerous people in America, and Alito is number fucking one with a bullet...he NEEDS to be disbarred, he's a bigot and a self described originalist...trump is small beans compared to this monster he built and then turned loose on the American people.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 5, 2022)

Rudy the Rat Bastard 




Former New York mayor Rudy Giuliani appeared Monday as the first witness in his own attorney misconduct hearing, but the proceedings quickly grew combative as the opposing counsel dinged Giuliani for failing to answer straightforward questions and frequently meandering off course.

The ethics case, brought by the Washington, DC Bar's Office of Disciplinary Counsel, zeroes in on Giuliani's effort to overturn the 2020 election results in Pennsylvania when he was then-President Donald Trump's personal attorney. Specifically, the ODC alleges that the former New York mayor filed a "frivolous" lawsuit seeking to nullify Pennsylvania's presidential election results, despite the fact that there was "no factual or legal basis" for Giuliani's claims of widespread voter fraud.

By filing the lawsuit, the ODC said, Giuliani violated the Pennsylvania Rules of Professional Conduct and "engaged in conduct prejudicial to the administration of justice."

On Monday, disciplinary counsel Hamilton Fox said in his opening arguments that Giuliani "weaponized his law license" in an effort to undermine the Constitution.

"Mr. Giuliani was responsible for filing a frivolous action asking a court in Pennsylvania to deny millions of people the right to vote," Fox said during the virtual hearing.

Fox grew increasingly frustrated with Giuliani as the proceedings went on. At one point, he was trying to get more details from Giuliani about his role in litigating the Pennsylvania case, but the former mayor repeatedly veered off course and started airing nonsense allegations of voter fraud in other states.

"Mr. Giuliani, I am trying to find out what your role was in writing — in drafting — the initial complaint in Pennsylvania," Fox said. "*I'm asking you what time it is, and you're telling me how to make a watch.*"



"Well, you know, I really do think you should let me answer the question, so I can get the context in which I was operating," Giuliani said. "So you don't create the false impression that all my time and attention was given to one matter when that was not the case."

Later in the proceedings, Giuliani was again reminded that he was there to answer questions as a witness when he started opining on a 5-2 Pennsylvania Supreme Court ruling about voting procedures in the state.

"I recall this very, very clearly," Giuliani said of the ruling. "This is a very debatable opinion."

Fox ignored Giuliani and pointed out that the ruling held that election observers "be permitted to remain in the room where the ballots are being counted."

"So you would agree that my position is reasonable, since it was the same position as ... the dissenters," Giuliani said. "It was hardly —"

Fox then interjected, saying, "Mr. Giuliani, I ask the questions."

Robert Bernius, a retired lawyer who presided over the hearings, also tried multiple times to rein Giuliani in.

"Mr. Giuliani, I understand your frustration, but this is not the point at which you should argue your claims," he said. "Just answer the questions. Thank you."

Earlier in the day, Bernius interrupted another long-winded rant from Giuliani to remind him that he was testifying as a "witness."

The former mayor then said that he had been "persecuted for three or more years" and that his actions were taken out of context.

"You've been a trial lawyer for a long time, and you understand how the process works," Bernius said. "The process is regularized."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2022)

they better pass an omnibus bill this year, or the fucking republicans will be throwing shit into the fan with both hands next year...
although the spectacle would be entertaining
https://thehill.com/policy/finance/3762859-negotiators-dig-in-over-tax-credits-in-spending-bill/


----------



## topcat (Dec 6, 2022)

compassionateExotic said:


>


I wish the talking heads would stop using _suspension,_ and use _termination, _as written. It makes a difference here.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2022)

topcat said:


> I wish the talking heads would stop using _suspend,_ and use _terminate, _as written. It makes a difference here.


Annihilate! Destroy! Vaporize! Ready the Wave-Maga Gun!


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 6, 2022)

Trump supporters be like "No, listen to what he wrote. He doesn't want to terminate the Constitution. He's talking about a permanent suspension. Damn MSM"


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Trump supporters be like "No, listen to what he wrote. He doesn't want to terminate the Constitution. He's talking about a permanent suspension. Damn MSM"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5234546


i like it, but there is no steel in trump...can they make a terminator chassis out of lard and cheeto dust?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like it, but there is no steel in trump...can they make a terminator chassis out of lard and cheeto dust?


Maganese


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5234546


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599809478462824461


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Maganese


or Mango-nese


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2022)

Talk about standing there with shit on yer face!






*Jan. 6 families decline McCarthy, McConnell handshake*

32,398 views Dec 6, 2022
On Dec. 6, the families of law enforcement officers honored with the Congressional gold medal for their service during the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack, refused to shake hands with GOP leadership.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2022)

Why there were "woke" socialists who I'm sure will be getting death threats over this outrage! Will foxnews even cover it?
It never happened in the magaverse.






*Family Of Fallen Jan. 6 Officer Refuses To Shake Republican Leaders' Hands*

18,758 views Dec 6, 2022
The family of Capitol police officer Brian Sicknick refused to shake the hands of GOP leaders at a Congressional Gold Medal ceremony. “We got together and said we are not going to shake their hands,” said Sicknick’s mother. The family said the GOP leaders’ continued loyalty to former President Trump was part of the reason for the silent protest.


----------



## topcat (Dec 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like it, but there is no steel in trump...can they make a terminator chassis out of lard and cheeto dust?


A maganaise-filled skin bag.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2022)

topcat said:


> A maganaise-filled skin bag.


back to condiments?


----------



## xtsho (Dec 6, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599809478462824461
> View attachment 5234600


How in the hell did this idiot even get into the University of Georgia to play football to begin with. Don't you at least have to be able to pass a GED test? This fool is at best Kindergarten level and that's being generous. Can he even read?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


> How in the hell did this idiot even get into the University of Georgia to play football to begin with. Don't you at least have to be able to pass a GED test? This fool is at best Kindergarten level and that's being generous. Can he even read?


trust me man, when he was drafted to Dallas the only words i could as myself is.........>WHY?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


> How in the hell did this idiot even get into the University of Georgia to play football to begin with. Don't you at least have to be able to pass a GED test? This fool is at best Kindergarten level and that's being generous. Can he even read?


he might have been coached.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2022)

*Trump Bomb Rattles GOP, Threatens McCarthy Power Play*

189,006 views Dec 6, 2022
Veteran democratic strategist James Carville joins MSNBC’s Ari Melber on the intense race for Speaker of the House, with Kevin McCarthy’s bid increasingly under threat. Carville previously predicted on “The Beat” that “the next Speaker of the House may not be a member of the House.” Now, with more members of the GOP spreading talk of an outsider candidate, Carville adds: “McCarthy is going to have trouble holding that whole caucus together.”


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck, and we thought that shit was important...


I mean, it was (is) important - we just had - no idea


----------



## xtsho (Dec 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> he might have been coached.


He was given a pass on everything. He couldn't read when he first went to the University of Georgia. He couldn't read when he went to play for trump and the New Jersey Generals. He can't read today.

Just like he was given a pass to get into college to play football the Republicans in Georgia are giving him a pass today. They should be ashamed of themselves. Everyone of them should look in the mirror and flip themselves off.


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 6, 2022)

PSA: Disturbing language below.



xtsho said:


> How in the hell did this idiot even get into the University of Georgia to play football to begin with. Don't you at least have to be able to pass a GED test? This fool is at best Kindergarten level and that's being generous. Can he even read?


Ummm…not really a surprise. UGA football was founded & is overseen by JHC.

Aladamnbama & Miss’ippi no different, I don’t think, but overlooking questionable scholastic history for FOOTBALL players is the team sport we hear least about.

His life post-football has been frankly pathetic: I’ve accomplished much more than him just by being his complete opposite as a parent. He thought football would takecare of everything, but it didn’t - and he never imagined that could happen. He’s been rudderless, clueless, and confused ever since he realized he’s not going to play football anymore.

Effing tragic, really - he IS a victim in this, even if he’s a victim largely of his own making: the NCAA maybe still lets athletes nurse this fantasy, but he’s a product of the revenue machine we call college football (other sports too, just - scale) - and he’s a victim of the fundamental slaver attitude toward blacks: livestock. Can’t imagine what they did to convince him that THIS - A RUN FOR SENATE - was the way out of his nightmare.

That they even chose to put him up to it is a snarl of contempt toward the citizenship of slaves’ descendants: “Y’all wanna vote for a nigger, we got a nigger fer ya! Vote for OUR nigger, HE’S JUST THE SAME AS YOUR NIGGER, THEY’RE BOTH NIGGERS!!! Oh, an’ fuck you & your whole family, too, bein’ the nigger-lovin’ trash you are.”

Yes, yes, the performative ‘support’ for this poor dude COMPLETELY out of his depth looks great in campaign stuff, but to the assholes pushing and the assholes riding along, the endless scream of FUCK YOU, NIGGERS is the entire point of the exercise…and it can deafen the screamers to *everything else*.

Having grown up, lived, and worked in those parts for decades, the message - and it’s intent - unmistakeable. Don’t be fooled by the ‘nice’ act: southern people aren’t ‘nice’. Not below the surface.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 6, 2022)

@Bagginski , I was going to post a quick blurb on the Republican party taking advantage of Walker's inability to critically think due to his poor education level and injuries suffered during his previous career. But holy fuck man, you totally hit that nail square in the head with your post. It's reprehensible and disgusting what these clowns are doing to the American public in general. All while making complete fools of people in their own party that just do not have the ability to actually do, nor comprehend, the job that they're getting voted in for. Half of your country is in a deep state of denial IMO, and it's really sad to watch.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> @Bagginski , I was going to post a quick blurb on the Republican party taking advantage of Walker's inability to critically think due to his poor education level and injuries suffered during his previous career. But holy fuck man, you totally hit that nail square in the head with your post. It's reprehensible and disgusting what these clowns are doing to the American public in general. All while making complete fools of people in their own party that just do not have the ability to actually do, nor comprehend, the job that they're getting voted in for. Half of your country is in a deep state of denial IMO, and it's really sad to watch.


no different than how the reverend fleeces his flock here too. i need a new lear jet so i can heal more people. can i get an amen!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> no different than how the reverend fleeces his flock here too. i need a new lear jet so i can heal more people. can i get an amen!


Learjet hell. The true elect have Gulfstreams.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> no different than how the reverend fleeces his flock here too. i need a new lear jet so i can heal more people. can i get an amen!


Don't even get me started on my beliefs in that regard. I may end up offending some good folks who practice religion in general.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Learjet hell. The true elect have Gulfstreams.


praise jesus!!! they can fly closer to heaven than those lear jets anyways


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Don't even get me started on my beliefs in that regard. I may end up offending some good folks who practice religion in general.


i like to quote the great Jesse the Body Ventura (and Gov of Minnesota): religion is for people who can't think for themselves. the end. lol.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 6, 2022)

As Borat, Baron Cohen pointed to the president of the United States in the audience.

*“I am told the president of U.S. today is here. Where are you, Mr. Trump? You don’t look so good.” *The cameras caught a laughing Joe Biden, sitting in the presidential box with Jill Biden.

“*Where has your blown-ass big belly gone? And your pretty orange skin without fail,” *Borat said.

He then said, *“I see you have a new wife. Whoa whoa, whooo wha! She is very erotic.”* The cameras caught Jill Biden laughing 
and clapping as well.

Borat then went on: *“I must say I’m very upset about the anti-Demitism in the U.S. today. It’s not fair. Kazakhstan is the No. 1 Jew-crushing nation. Stop stealing our hobby. Stop the steal. Stop the steal.”*

That, of course, was a reference to Trump and his conspiracy theories about the 2020 presidential election.

*“Your Kanye. He tried to move to Kazakhstan and even tried to change his name to Kazakhstan-ye West. But we said no. He’s too antisemitic even for us.”*

That line drew applause.

While the humor was pretty typical for a Borat movie, it was a bit more daring for a Kennedy Center Honors ceremony.

Borat then paid tribute to U2 by referring to the group as “Me Too.” After reading a message from his parents in the Kazakh language, Borat explained, “It translates to mean ‘Please remove your wretched album from my new iPhone 6.” That was a reference to the 2014 release of U2’s album _Songs of Innocence _to all iTunes customers, triggering some upset from users that it showed up in their catalogs without their consent.s

Borat finished his segment by telling the president that he hoped he enjoyed the routine, saying, *“It is my wish to pleasure you with my mouth.”*


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i like to quote the great Jesse the Body Ventura (and Gov of Minnesota): religion is for people who can't think for themselves. the end. lol.


I get where that's coming from but there's more to it than that for sure. Jesse's awesome!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> PSA: Disturbing language below.
> 
> 
> Ummm…not really a surprise. UGA football was founded & is overseen by JHC.
> ...


some of us are...
i have felt sympathetic towards him at times, but then he opens his mouth and i feel a lot less sympathy. they used him, but he allowed himeslf to be used. you don't put that much effort into learning to parrot talking points for a debate without being on board with the plan.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600164992707284994


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 6, 2022)

Fatass losing in court , losing walker race ….. *meltdown

#WerewoofsAreLosers


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fatass losing in court , losing walker race ….. *meltdown
> 
> #WerewoofsAreLosers
> 
> View attachment 5234844


He is so right. The indictments are coming.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fatass losing in court , losing walker race ….. *meltdown
> 
> #WerewoofsAreLosers
> 
> View attachment 5234844


now he's down to trying to incite his mob, but most of his mob that could or would fight are already in jail over Jan. 6th...now he's just trying to incite bigoted old men and their aging karen wives...maybe they'll run us over with their mobility scooters...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> now he's down to trying to incite his mob, but most of his mob that could or would fight are already in jail over Jan. 6th...now he's just trying to incite bigoted old men and their aging karen wives...maybe they'll run us over with their mobility scooters...


the tiny wheels of rage


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> no different than how the reverend fleeces his flock here too. i need a new lear jet so i can heal more people. can i get an amen!


You’re thinking of the Osteens, Hagels, Falwells, Bakers, etc.

Remember Oral Roberts? The original TV preacher?
“If I caint raise a million dollars, the Lord is gonna call me home!” (ie, kill me)

You been swallowing the spooge from the campaign commercials? Probably wouldn’t make a difference if I said I checked ‘em out - they’re all deliberate distortions and actual lies, but there ya go. I’ll check around, but willing to bet the Rev doesn’t have a plane.

Do you care what the answer is? Do you give a shit whether HE has a plane when the people who thought Walker would be GREAT for the senate have planes? Do you know anything about Warnock?

Or do you just randomly remember shit someone said for political reasons during a political campaign - and hang on to it?


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the tiny wheels of rage


I LAUGH at their rage! HAHA HAHAHA HAHAAAAAA!!!

Their scooters shall be dust in my hands!
They SHALL NOT ride!!!

I’m an old fuckin’ hippie and:
YOU SHALL NOT PASS!!!!1


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 6, 2022)

Welcome back to the senate, Senator Warnock - you have earned the job!

(…_and thank you for saving us from the werewolf_…)


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 6, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fatass losing in court , losing walker race ….. *meltdown
> 
> #WerewoofsAreLosers
> 
> View attachment 5234844


“Shut up, Donnie - you’re out of your depth!”


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> You’re thinking of the Osteens, Hagels, Falwells, Bakers, etc.
> 
> Remember Oral Roberts? The original TV preacher?
> “If I caint raise a million dollars, the Lord is gonna call me home!” (ie, kill me)
> ...


I refuse to abandon the notion that he has a disavowed brother named Anal.

oh and Bakker with two Ks … sometimes three


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 7, 2022)

LULZ ( all caps kinda day )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> LULZ ( all caps kinda day )
> 
> View attachment 5235028View attachment 5235029


He must feel Jack's hot breath on the back of his neck, his phony money laundering business will be the least of his concerns, Jack might seize the cash he raised on the big lie too since it was wire fraud.


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600164992707284994
> View attachment 5234838


You’re not wrong…


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> LULZ ( all caps kinda day )
> 
> View attachment 5235028View attachment 5235029


“And now, a word from the big mess our country is having trouble with….”


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I refuse to abandon the notion that he has a disavowed brother named Anal.
> 
> oh and Bakker with two Ks … sometimes three


The third ‘k’ is silent


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> LULZ ( all caps kinda day )
> 
> View attachment 5235028View attachment 5235029


his mess..caveat before you open article..make sure you're sitting down or have alcoholic drink of choice in hand.

*Lawmakers decry massive backlog in Social Security disability claims*
*A Washington Post report detailed how the backlog has led to lengthy delays for Americans seeking benefits*





__





Loading…






www.washingtonpost.com





massive..what happens when you vote in a Dictator.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> The third ‘k’ is silent


no...unfortunately, it isn't


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2022)

why do republicans have to fuck with things they do not understand...the program of vaccinations in the military is a readiness issue, you cannot send men into combat with the possibility that they will become ill and be debilitated while engaged in combat. this has been the policy since Washington insisted his men be vaccinated for smallpox during the revolutionary war. it makes sense, changing this policy DOES NOT make sense.
https://www.reuters.com/world/us/white-house-slams-congress-move-rescind-militarys-vaccine-mandate-2022-12-07/


----------



## printer (Dec 7, 2022)

Too lazy to find the proper section.

*Key Democrats ask State, Defense for records on Kushner family business*
Two Democratic congressional committee chairs have co-authored letters to the State and Defense departments on Tuesday asking for an array of records on Jared Kushner’s family business, raising concerns about his financial interests as he influenced the Trump administration’s foreign policy in the Persian Gulf.

House Oversight and Reform Committee Chairwoman Carolyn Maloney (N.Y.) and Senate Finance Committee Chairman Ron Wyden (Ore.) in asking for the records cited previously undisclosed emails that largely relate to a 2018 bailout of a Kushner-owned office building. The request comes as part of the committees’ investigation into whether the former White House senior adviser’s financial conflicts of interest improperly influenced U.S. policy.

The letters, which were first reported by The Washington Post, detail how Canadian investment firm Brookfield Asset Management cut a previously known deal to pay a 99-year lease up front on the Kushner family’s 39-story office building in midtown Manhattan, worth about $1.1 billion, helping the Kushners avoid defaulting on impending loan payments.

Maloney and Wyden stressed that the fund that paid for the bailout included the Qatar sovereign wealth fund as its second-largest investor.

“Given the substantial personal financial benefit Brookfield conferred on Mr. Kushner and his family, we are deeply concerned by Mr. Kushner’s personal involvement in a range of policy-making processes in which he appears to have exercised his influence as a senior U.S. government official on matters directly affecting Brookfield and its investors,” Maloney and Wyden wrote.


“We have been fully transparent and responded to all requests,” Brookfield said in a statement. “As we have said all along, the decision to acquire this building was based purely on its own merits—it was an iconic, underperforming building in a prime location in need of significant redevelopment. The building has now been transformed, and we believe it will exceed our expectations in delivering value for our clients.”

The Hill has reached out to Kushner’s company for comment.

Kushner, who is married to former President Trump’s daughter Ivanka Trump, was heavily involved in the administration’s Middle East policy. 

Maloney and Wyden in part raised concerns about Kushner’s reported involvement in the administration’s position on an economic blockade of Qatar imposed by a Saudi-led coalition in 2017, which alleged Qatari support for terrorism and came one month after the former president visited Saudi Arabia.

The two Democrats claimed the blockade may have been used as leverage for the Manhattan building’s bailout, noting that the secretaries of State and Defense at the time did not support the blockade.

Kushner in his memoir claimed he was not to blame for the Saudis’ actions and attempted to lift the blockade, The Washington Post reported.

The letters also take aim at Kushner’s involvement in negotiating the United States-Mexico-Canada Agreement given Brookfield’s large asset portfolio in North America as well as the investment firm’s efforts seeking approval to acquire a U.S. nuclear reactor company during the lease negotiations.

Maloney and Wyden also raised concerns about Kushner seeking investment from the United Arab Emirates for his new firm shortly after leaving the White House. 

Trump on his last day as president announced he would exempt the country from tariffs on most aluminum imports, although President Biden later reversed the decision.








Key Democrats ask State, Defense for records on Kushner family business


Two Democratic congressional committee chairs have co-authored letters to the State and Defense departments on Tuesday asking for an array of records on Jared Kushner’s family business, raising con…




thehill.com





Much more interesting than Hunter.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2022)

this guy is just a total fuckbag. his own sister says he's fucking deranged. and, he's a coward, posting shit then taking it down when he gets some heat about it...own your shittiness, you'd still be a bag of shit, but not a cowardly bag of shit.
https://thehill.com/homenews/house/3765843-gosar-tweets-then-deletes-support-for-trumps-constitution-termination-statement/


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2022)

more Cawthorn baseness. 









Rep. Madison Cawthorn broke rules over a 'meme' crypto, a House panel finds


The investigation examined the one-term North Carolina Republican's promotion and purchase of LGB Coin, named for the chant "Let's Go Brandon" mocking Democratic President Joe Biden.




www.npr.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

A member of what party do you think was corrupt here?

The new CNN, only in the seventh paragraph was the little gem below buried, no party affiliation was mentioned in the article except near the end. A typical republican con artist who won his seat by blowing the dog whistle and victimizing minorities, the people who vote for him don't care if he is corrupt, they have other priorities. They reelected Matt Gaetz, so that should tell you all you need to know about such people, he represents the best part of them.









Florida lawmaker charged with Covid relief fraud | CNN Politics


Federal prosecutors announced charges Wednesday against a Florida state representative who allegedly swindled thousands of dollars in coronavirus relief loans from the Small Business Administration.




www.cnn.com





_The Florida Republican has drawn the national spotlight before, as a sponsor of the controversial legislation that banned certain instruction about sexual orientation and gender identity in the classroom that opponents dubbed the “Don’t Say Gay” law._


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5235369


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> his mess..caveat before you open article..make sure you're sitting down or have alcoholic drink of choice in hand.
> 
> *Lawmakers decry massive backlog in Social Security disability claims*
> *A Washington Post report detailed how the backlog has led to lengthy delays for Americans seeking benefits*
> ...


I can see 2 likes on this..at least those two understand the depths and breadths' that mother fucker Trump was willing to go to steal The Social Security Trust Fund..you see dear reader, I played their own game against them and won. I did old school shit for an old school system for approval and got in under *this *wire.

They have no employees because of Trump. They all quit. From the last article; just a reminder how the* Government can take your money* and get away with it..mandatory contributions since 1975 and they were going to cheat me out of it.

From an ex-employee:

"*I was assigned by history's most sadistic, corrupt and criminal human being to keep disabled people from claiming benefits, legitimate or otherwise, and to damage this agency as much as I possibly could. I see no reason other than politics for wanting me to leave."

I don't understand why ALL of Tя☭mp human time-bombs haven't been fired- especially DeJoy. It may require bending the law a bit but Biden and his people should be able to figure it out.*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/andrew-saul-social-security-/2021/07/09/c18a34fa-df99-11eb-a501-0e69b5d012e5_story.html



*There are close to 7k comments on this original article..so much so they had to close it.*


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I can see 2 likes on this..at least those two understand the depths and breadths' that mother fucker Trump was willing to go to steal The Social Security Trust Fund..you see dear reader, I played their own game against them and won. I did old school shit for an old school system for approval and got in under *this *wire.
> 
> They have no employees because of Trump. They all quit. From the last article; just a reminder how the Government can take your money and get away with it.
> 
> ...


sorry. I overlooked it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5235369


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2022)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 5235373View attachment 5235374


Why does Griner 'openly hate our country?' What is he referring to?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> sorry. I overlooked it.


I love you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5235383


When the day comes that the South swats the little fat fuck with high tech precision weapons. Takes out his artillery and nukes in minutes and rolls over his demoralized slave army right to the Yalu River without an American involved, it will be added to the balance. If that happens, not many of the North Korean elites will survive, they will be easy to spot, since they will be the only ones with meat on their bones and the population will increasingly want their asses, one way or another.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Why does Griner 'openly hate our country?' What is he referring to?











Brittney Griner Once Protested the National Anthem


Now, some conservatives are using such sentiments against her.




www.snopes.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Why does Griner 'openly hate our country?' What is he referring to?


Same thing Colin Kaepernick did I think.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5235383


Yeah they sent him home brain dead..gee thanks. But once again..know before you go..don't take so much as a bottle of sand out of a crazy country like that. You leave everything where it is- buy souvenirs from the airport.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Brittney Griner Once Protested the National Anthem
> 
> 
> Now, some conservatives are using such sentiments against her.
> ...





tangerinegreen555 said:


> Same thing Colin Kaepernick did I think.


What a wonderful country we live in that we have 1A and Ms. Griner may speak her mind without fear of being jailed unlike a place like Russia.

Also, Fox News isn't news.

Happy Page 420!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 8, 2022)

YUGE POLL NUMBERS from geriatric dementia patriots #winning !

*trump is desperate for love.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 8, 2022)

Trump - Loser Piece of Shit 100%

( No poll needed )


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


>


lines are being drawn in the sand...sides are being chosen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

'Downright nasty' MAGA supporters are turning on each other as Trump flails: conservative


According to conservative Matt Lewis, Donald Trump's collapse among Republicans who would now like him to go away and no longer be the face of the party, has set off a civil war among some of his most ardent followers who are now jockeying to take over the MAGA movement.With Trump's plummeting...




www.rawstory.com





_According to conservative Matt Lewis, Donald Trump's collapse among Republicans who would now like him to go away and no longer be the face of the party, has set off a civil war among some of his most ardent followers who are now jockeying to take over the MAGA movement.

With Trump's plummeting to earth after his 2020 election loss and the failure of the majority of his hand-picked candidates failing to win in the 2022 midterms elections, Lewis wrote that his "minions' have the "knives out" for each other as things fall apart.

In his column for the Daily Beast, Lewis wrote that after Herschel Walker's bid for a U.S. Senate seat flatlined, "The knives were already out, but this could get downright nasty," among Trump supporters.

"Some of these people want to replace Trump as the GOP standard-bearer. Others just want to supplant him as the Twitter troll-in-chief. It hardly matters," he wrote. "The ex-president is also fighting a two-front war against people who no longer fear him. For example, right-wing provocateur Milo Yiannopoulos has claimed he set up the notorious Mar-a-Lago dinner with Kanye and white supremacist Nick Fuentes 'to make Trump’s life miserable.'"

As Lewis noted, not only is Trump becoming a target, his MAGA supporters are going after each other due to a "power vacuum."

"After seizing power, a strongman often (ruthlessly) imposes order and peace at home. For most of the last few years, Trump has been a unifying force in the GOP and, more broadly, on the right (not counting the small percentage of Republicans who became Never Trumpers and were purged)," he wrote before asking, "But what happens when a strongman starts to appear vulnerable? Chaos ensues. People rise up and/or the power vacuum is filled by local warlords."

Case in point, the growing rift between Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) and Marjorie Talor Greene (R-GA) as they try to elevate their respective positions in the party.

"Consider the split between bosom buddies Matt Gaetz and Marjorie Taylor Greene over whether to support Kevin McCarthy for Speaker of the House. 'Whatever Kevin has promised Marjorie Taylor Greene,' Gaetz said in November, 'I guarantee you this: at the first opportunity, he will zap her faster than you can say Jewish space laser," Lewis reported.

"I’m not saying there wasn’t any right-on-right drama during the Trump years; there was. But what we are seeing now is the result of a nascent power vacuum where players are competing for turf," he explained. "And it’s a sure sign that Trump’s shining star is losing its luster. Think of it this way: If you’re into drama and weird shit, you don’t need Trump any more. There is a younger and (in some cases) weirder crop of right-wingers who are way more interesting than some old guy holed up in a Florida mansion."_


----------



## doublejj (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Dec 9, 2022)

Sinema does so crave attention.

Sinema switches to independent, shaking up the Senate (yahoo.com)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

topcat said:


> Sinema does so crave attention.
> 
> Sinema switches to independent, shaking up the Senate (yahoo.com)


It will save the democrats the trouble of primarying her the next time around, she knew it was coming. Besides, she can make more money in bribes and be the center of attention, fuck the country it's all about her. She will be running against a democrat and a republican next time, and I don't think she will split the democratic vote by much, it would not be much of a loss if a republican won her seat either. Her and Manchin are giving the democratic party a bad name and making the, both sides are the same label stick, they both act out of personal gain and not for the country, which is their job.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601237993171435521


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 9, 2022)

Yell louder you fat fuck -


----------



## topcat (Dec 9, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5235603


_There's my African American, back there behaving._


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601237993171435521


fucking loser desantis...fascists always try to suppress any dissent, i'll bet you a buck that EVERY fucking "illegal" vote they arrested someone for was a vote for a democrat...fuck, i'll bet you two bucks 9 out of 10 were black voters.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yell louder you fat fuck -
> 
> View attachment 5235709


You ever get the feeling this guy shares DNA with Joseph McCarthy, Roy Cohn, George Wallace, Lester Maddox, Adolph Hitler, Benito Mussolini and Genghis Khan?

FYI, Genghis Khan has like 16 million living descendents.

During the Birther bullshit, Bill Maher insisted he descended from orangutans (as a joke).



Now I clearly understand you can't look at the past through the eyes of the present.

But this IS the present and his demagoguery is right out of the past.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2022)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You ever get the feeling this guy shares DNA with Joseph McCarthy, Roy Cohn, George Wallace, Lester Maddox, Adolph Hitler, Benito Mussolini and Genghis Khan?
> 
> FYI, Genghis Khan has like 16 million living descendents.
> 
> ...


bill maher is a douchebag, and should abjectly apologize to all orangutans, worldwide.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

*Trump EXPOSED with unreported $19.8 Million Loan to North Korean Linked Company*

204,334 views Dec 8, 2022
The New York Attorney General’s Office has obtained financial documents from Donald Trump showing he had taken out a $19.8 million loan from a South Korean company with deep links to North Korea. Donald Trump never reported this loan on his financial disclosures for the presidency. This was reported first by Forbes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2022)

i predict that mccarthy will have ZERO good days for the next two years...riding drag on the freedumb carcass is going to suck, and he's asking for the job...  
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2022/12/kevin-mccarthy-house-republicans-freedom-caucus-mtg.html


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 9, 2022)

Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yell louder you fat fuck -
> 
> View attachment 5235709


What the bleedin’ FUCK is this loon ON about???


----------



## topcat (Dec 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5236014


Devin Nunes. Cows.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601562484959232002


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5236041


Scotland's contribution to the English language, and if the shoe fits...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2022)

Looks like that senate majority will come in useful with the judiciary committee investigating the SCOTUS. Meanwhile I think the GOP house will descend into chaos as Trump goes down and his allies in congress become worried that they too will be ensnared in J6. Alito and Thomas need to answer questions under oath and be investigated by the senate judiciary committee, Thomas clearly broke federal law right on the fucking bench! Reform and oversight are required on the SCOTUS.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601517133699207168


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2022)

They even throw their own families under the bus for power, and we've seen it time again. If they don't give a fuck about their own family, what makes you think they give a fuck about you? Character counts and self-consistency is its hallmark, what does her sibling think about her stance, are they on speaking terms? How about family gatherings?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601366847185559553


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They even throw their own families under the bus for power, and we've seen it time again. If they don't give a fuck about their own family, what makes you think they give a fuck about you? Character counts and self-consistency is its hallmark, what does her sibling think about her stance, are they on speaking terms? How about family gatherings?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601366847185559553


he seems like a nice kid, and she seems like a nearly hysterical karen...bet family christmas will be great....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2022)

*Let's talk about Republicans at a crossroads with Trump....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about Republicans at a crossroads with Trump....*


they don't have the backbone to stand up to trump...2024 will be 2022 on steroids, the republican party cannot win with trump, and they cannot find the courage to get rid of him.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they don't have the backbone to stand up to trump...2024 will be 2022 on steroids, the republican party cannot win with trump, and they cannot find the courage to get rid of him.


the minute that man appears in criminal court, his brand loses influence. If ‘24 is a replay, it will be because that is how party leadership is choosing to play it.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 10, 2022)

*GOP numbers at California Capitol at their lowest levels in a century*

SACRAMENTO — It's a Republican Party disappearing act inside the California State Capitol.
The newly certified election results show Republicans lost more seats and are down to their lowest levels in a century.








GOP numbers at California Capitol at their lowest levels in a century


It's a Republican Party disappearing act inside the California State Capitol.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they don't have the backbone to stand up to trump...2024 will be 2022 on steroids, the republican party cannot win with trump, and they cannot find the courage to get rid of him.


They are waiting for Jack to solve their problem for them and then they will attack him when Donald is safely put away and muzzled. They are praying it won't take long and a long drawn-out trial with Donald running around loose unmuzzled would be a disaster for them. He will demand loyalty and he will need it, or he will walk the magats out of the republican party into his own, just before going to prison forever. He will demand MTG, Gaetz and Gym Jordan lead the charge up the DC courthouse steps at the head of a J6 style riot. He has been desperately sucking up to every radical, Nazi, racist and qnon nut job he can find, trying like Napolean, to raise a new army of violent assholes who will do his will.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2022)

it's all coming apart...
https://www.politico.com/news/2022/12/09/private-rnc-emails-frustration-trump-mcdaniel-00073198


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 10, 2022)

From the chicken greased desk of Lord Flabbyfuck.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> From the chicken greased desk of Lord Flabbyfuck.
> 
> View attachment 5236322


at first, i thought trump was talking about himself...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5236320
> it's all coming apart...
> https://www.politico.com/news/2022/12/09/private-rnc-emails-frustration-trump-mcdaniel-00073198


Pastafarian rapture?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2022)

*Never Kevin’ Republicans Threaten To Tank McCarthy’s Bid For Speaker*

619,176 views Dec 9, 2022
Chris Hayes: Two things remain unclear. First, we don't know if McCarthy actually has enough support from his fellow Republicans to become Speaker of the House. And second, we have no idea what his or any other Republican's actual, tangible governing agenda would look like.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2022)

Trickledown economics is just a euphemism for getting pissed on by the rich with corrupt politicians holding their dicks. The only way they can sweeten the bitter taste is with the honey of racism and bigotry these days, tax cuts for the rich are fine as long as it triggers the libs. They don't mind being pissed on at all, enjoy the taste and figure it's just natural, as long as someone they figure should be under them gets pissed on even more.

With current supply chain and inflation issues, redistributing wealth would lead to shortages, inflation and worse employee shortages. The mountains of perfectly good shit I see being tossed out every spring cleanup would grow tremendously. There are issues with doing good things too and sometimes the road to Hell...

There are smart ways to redistribute wealth though, free education for those who want to do the work and who are smart enough, free healthcare, drugs and other benefits, increased pensions for the disabled and elderly, baby bonuses, subsidized day care, infrastructure, scientific research, the list is long and beats trying to create a dynasty based on their "superior genes". The tax code used to encourage meaningful philanthropy with foundations to avoid taxes on inheritance, they had the option to give it to something of their choice or the government would do it for them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601645383272132608


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 10, 2022)

Eric the Imbecile


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600965392976859137


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Pastafarian rapture?


the flying spaghetti monster would never rapture a republican...the afterlife has standards, you know, can't let just anyone into spaghettio heaven...R'amen.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Eric the Imbecile
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600965392976859137
> View attachment 5236404


invocations to Moloch and Baelzebub aren't family prayers...uhh, well, maybe they are in this case...


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Eric the Imbecile
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600965392976859137
> View attachment 5236404


I don't usually comment on this crap. But man...at the end of the video it sure looked liked neither of them believed a single word numbnuts said. Some heavy introspection is needed for these people.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I don't usually comment on this crap. But man...at the end of the video it sure looked liked neither of them believed a single word numbnuts said. Some heavy introspection is needed for these people.


I’m gonna go out on a limb here and say that guy is lying


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the flying spaghetti monster would never rapture a republican...the afterlife has standards, you know, can't let just anyone into spaghettio heaven...R'amen.


a stay in purgatory might be involved


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like that senate majority will come in useful with the judiciary committee investigating the SCOTUS. Meanwhile I think the GOP house will descend into chaos as Trump goes down and his allies in congress become worried that they too will be ensnared in J6. Alito and Thomas need to answer questions under oath and be investigated by the senate judiciary committee, Thomas clearly broke federal law right on the fucking bench! Reform and oversight are required on the SCOTUS.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601517133699207168


The fact that clockwork orange appointed 3 sitting members on SCOTUS is nauseating I'm into a court that's in balance,3 left leaning judges,3 right leaning judges,and 3 pragmatists in the middle. Currently way out of balance,and your right Thomas creeps me out more and more as the years pass. This lifetime appointment BS has to go,!5 yrs. or 75yo and see ya IMHO.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The fact that clockwork orange appointed 3 sitting members on SCOTUS is nauseating I'm into a court that's in balance,3 left leaning judges,3 right leaning judges,and 3 pragmatists in the middle. Currently way out of balance,and your right Thomas creeps me out more and more as the years pass. This lifetime appointment BS has to go,!5 yrs. or 75yo and see ya IMHO.


Judges shouldn't lean but follow the law constitution while adapting to the times. The US constitution is frozen in time for historical and social reasons, the mechanism of amendment is difficult, and it is difficult for America to evolve socially or even legally. In America you have a rough copy of the Imperial British government of the 18th century, the brits evolved, America did not, the written constitution prevented it. The president became the King with his powers at the time and more added later, the house replaced the house of commons, and the appointed senate (back then) took the place of the Lords.

Thus, the constitution must be a living document that the courts must change in order for society to adapt, if it is a dead document as the originalist and federalist claim and the intentions of the founders are paramount, then it cannot adapt. So much social change in America happens in the courts and they have been compromised by fascist and religious lunatics who only loosely follow the constitution when it comes to women's basic human rights for instance, much less their constitutional ones. Why their interpretations of the 2nd differ so wildly from the text and intent of the constitutional mistake. So, courts have to be politicized in America because grid lock prevents social change too and minority rules by blocking change in the house senate and even presidency, the house through gerrymandering and the senate represents geography, not people, the electoral college can elect a president with a minority of the popular vote, the filibuster can also impede change.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> a stay in purgatory might be involved
> 
> View attachment 5236465


this is christmas, why are you trying to make baby jesus cry with that...culinary abomination?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Judges shouldn't lean but follow the law constitution while adapting to the times. The US constitution is frozen in time for historical and social reasons, the mechanism of amendment is difficult, and it is difficult for America to evolve socially or even legally. In America you have a rough copy of the Imperial British government of the 18th century, the brits evolved, America did not, the written constitution prevented it. The president became the King with his powers at the time and more added later, the house replaced the house of commons, and the appointed senate (back then) took the place of the Lords.
> 
> Thus, the constitution must be a living document that the courts must change in order for society to adapt, if it is a dead document as the originalist and federalist claim and the intentions of the founders are paramount, then it cannot adapt. So much social change in America happens in the courts and they have been compromised by fascist and religious lunatics who only loosely follow the constitution when it comes to women's basic human rights for instance, much less their constitutional ones. Why their interpretations of the 2nd differ so wildly from the text and intent of the constitutional mistake. So, courts have to be politicized in America because grid lock prevents social change too and minority rules by blocking change in the house senate and even presidency, the house through gerrymandering and the senate represents geography, not people, the electoral college can elect a president with a minority of the popular vote, the filibuster can also impede change.


yeah, lots of people "should" do lots of things, but they don't.
the reason they have 9 justices was to avoid exactly the situation we're in right now. it worked out fine till trump and the republicans actively gamed the system, and convinced judges...people who should be above reproach, to lie through their fucking teeth. what do you suppose they promised them to get them to do this? you think the position itself was worth it? the republicans have a plan, and those "justices" are part and parcel of that plan...they threw the carefully balanced court out of balance for a reason, and we're starting to see that reason. it may end up with 3 of them hanging from the scales of the statue of justice, while we search for three replacements who aren't fucking perjurous scum.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is christmas, why are you trying to make baby jesus cry with that...culinary abomination?


My sister, who makes a good scratch marinara, calls the original product Raglue. That was an unexpected find from the image search. It really is a celebration of awful.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is christmas, why are you trying to make baby jesus cry with that...culinary abomination?


Now I'm considering finding a jar of that and giving it to my Italian Mother-in-Law for Christmas.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Now I'm considering finding a jar of that and giving it to my Italian Mother-in-Law for Christmas.


if that product really existed, it would spontaneously shatter any time someone with a pure heart walked by it...of course, that might take a while, now.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Now I'm considering finding a jar of that and giving it to my Italian Mother-in-Law for Christmas.


lol that is a jarful of


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2022)

the stupidity just keeps on rolling...ineffective bullshit showboating...placing shit on tribal AND federal land with no permission...i think an investigation for all kinds of shit is warranted here...wasting public funds on stupidity, tresspassing, and just being a fucknagle bastard....
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/dec/11/arizona-governor-border-wall-shipping-containers


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)

*Let's talk about Hannity almost getting it....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)

*Michael Cohen: Trump’ Core Supporters Are “Maggots That Just Refuse To Step Away”*

19,593 views Dec 11, 2022
Despite his many ongoing legal troubles, and views, Donald Trump remains at the top of the Republican Party. His former personal attorney Michael Cohen says that that is because his “core supporters” are “maggots that just refuse to step away,” labeling Trump a “racist, sexist, misogynistic, zenophobic, homophobic, Islamaphobic, anti-semite.” He says his former boss is likely to use the documents he’s not supposed to have as leverage in hopes of avoiding other prosecutions, “like a mob boss.” Oh and his oven is also broken.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)

*Mary Trump: GOP Isn’t Denouncing Trump Because ‘They Created This Monster’*

4,214 views Dec 11, 2022
Former President Donald Trump is facing a myriad of legal issues on the horizon all while planning a presidential campaign for 2024. Psychologist and host of “The Mary Trump Show,” Mary Trump joins Ali Velshi to shed light on what’s going through the former president’s head and why so many past supporters of his are detaching themselves from the Trump brand. “There's always a transactional calculation being made. And a lot of people are making the calculation that it just isn't worth it for them anymore,” she said. However, Republicans turning their backs on him ahead of the next election could be trouble Mary Trump warns. “If they do go up against him in the primary, for example, he will burn it all down.”


----------



## canndo (Dec 11, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The fact that clockwork orange appointed 3 sitting members on SCOTUS is nauseating I'm into a court that's in balance,3 left leaning judges,3 right leaning judges,and 3 pragmatists in the middle. Currently way out of balance,and your right Thomas creeps me out more and more as the years pass. This lifetime appointment BS has to go,!5 yrs. or 75yo and see ya IMHO.


Think about it. The majority of the right on the court are socially....deformed. they are folks that you or I would seek to avoid in any social setting. Oh we might entertain them and their behavior or opinions once or twice for a goof but that's about the extent of it.

For instance, when have you EVER heard mention of public hairs in a business environment? How many women do you surround yourself with who are members of Christian cults? We currently are basing our American culture around edicts imposed on us emanating from a pair of sexual deviants and a religious handmaiden. 

Oh, and alito is just spooky weird.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Judges shouldn't lean but follow the law constitution while adapting to the times. The US constitution is frozen in time for historical and social reasons, the mechanism of amendment is difficult, and it is difficult for America to evolve socially or even legally. In America you have a rough copy of the Imperial British government of the 18th century, the brits evolved, America did not, the written constitution prevented it. The president became the King with his powers at the time and more added later, the house replaced the house of commons, and the appointed senate (back then) took the place of the Lords.
> 
> Thus, the constitution must be a living document that the courts must change in order for society to adapt, if it is a dead document as the originalist and federalist claim and the intentions of the founders are paramount, then it cannot adapt. So much social change in America happens in the courts and they have been compromised by fascist and religious lunatics who only loosely follow the constitution when it comes to women's basic human rights for instance, much less their constitutional ones. Why their interpretations of the 2nd differ so wildly from the text and intent of the constitutional mistake. So, courts have to be politicized in America because grid lock prevents social change too and minority rules by blocking change in the house senate and even presidency, the house through gerrymandering and the senate represents geography, not people, the electoral college can elect a president with a minority of the popular vote, the filibuster can also impede change.


That's a great interpretation, only thing I can say that differs is that the US senate is as a working body way more powerful and involved in the "process" than England's House of Lords,which has devolved into a ceremonial,figurehead type of status and is not really the upper house when it comes to appropriations and drafting legislation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the stupidity just keeps on rolling...ineffective bullshit showboating...placing shit on tribal AND federal land with no permission...i think an investigation for all kinds of shit is warranted here...wasting public funds on stupidity, tresspassing, and just being a fucknagle bastard....
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/dec/11/arizona-governor-border-wall-shipping-containers


Tell them it is illegal and give them 90 days to remove them, then indict and purp walk them, even the governor. Haul them to DC for federal trial and try and hold them in custody or fine them daily until they comply and remove it from federal land. That is how showboats should be dealt with if they are willingly and knowingly breaking federal law for partisan political purposes and abusing the power of their offices to do extra-legal shit like this. Indict them personally and let the Judge sort it out while costing them a fortune fighting it out in court at least, make it hurt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> That's a great interpretation, only thing I can say that differs is that the US senate is as a working body way more powerful and involved in the "process" than England's House of Lords,which has devolved into a ceremonial,figurehead type of status and is not really the upper house when it comes to appropriations and drafting legislation.


That's the point, the British system adapted to democratic change while the American copy did not. The larger point is, because of constitutional and political gridlock caused in part by minority rule, the courts have taken on a larger role than they usually do in a liberal democracy. Constitutional ambiguity and social expectations at the time, left many holes and gaps, the way it was framed as a shotgun wedding between the north and the south with the division of powers between states and the federal government is also problematic. Many things are open to interpretation and that is where the SOCTUS comes into play, the US constitution is showing its age. A professional SCOTUS is required in this situation not ideology or religion driven valueless clowns and political hacks. This is neither a just court, nor a professional one driven by professional values and motives, some are clearly corrupt or unfit for the bench and they are mostly in the majority.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5235603


Ummmmmmm, would that be Tim Scott?


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 12, 2022)

canndo said:


> Think about it. The majority of the right on the court are socially....deformed. they are folks that you or I would seek to avoid in any social setting. Oh we might entertain them and their behavior or opinions once or twice for a goof but that's about the extent of it.
> 
> For instance, when have you EVER heard mention of public hairs in a business environment? How many women do you surround yourself with who are members of Christian cults? We currently are basing our American culture around edicts imposed on us emanating from a pair of sexual deviants and a religious handmaiden.
> 
> Oh, and alito is just spooky weird.


TERM LIMITS,I don't want Thomas shaping our culture now,let alone as a 80yo on the path to going senile,the fact that we have some justices so out of touch with the views of the majority of Americans is made much more depressing knowing they are on the bench for life.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tell them it is illegal and give them 90 days to remove them, then indict and purp walk them, even the governor. Haul them to DC for federal trial and try and hold them in custody or fine them daily until they comply and remove it from federal land. That is how showboats should be dealt with if they are willingly and knowingly breaking federal law for partisan political purposes and abusing the power of their offices to do extra-legal shit like this. Indict them personally and let the Judge sort it out while costing them a fortune fighting it out in court at least, make it hurt.


it was the outgoing republican governor...making some kind of fucking retarded statement i guess, trying to convince the racist fascist fucks who vote for him that he'll be worth voting for again...i guess. i can think of no rational reason to do something that fucking stupid.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's the point, the British system adapted to democratic change while the American copy did not. The larger point is, because of constitutional and political gridlock caused in part by minority rule, the courts have taken on a larger role than they usually do in a liberal democracy. Constitutional ambiguity and social expectations at the time, left many holes and gaps, the way it was framed as a shotgun wedding between the north and the south with the division of powers between states and the federal government is also problematic. Many things are open to interpretation and that is where the SOCTUS comes into play, the US constitution is showing its age. A professional SCOTUS is required in this situation not ideology or religion driven valueless clowns and political hacks. This is neither a just court, nor a professional one driven by professional values and motives, some are clearly corrupt or unfit for the bench and they are mostly in the majority.


I agree that the US govt needs reforms and a professional court to mediate the process and it's been brought to the fore recently by scammers looking to exploit the holes left open to interpretation. I sure hope any modifications are done better than England's as the recent follies over there can't have British citizens feeling to pumped up at their current plight and I'm surely not referring to loss of empire, that was unsustainable. I'm more concerned w/the confusion that putting together a posse to form a govt.,no confidence votes,calling for elections etc. that other Dem systems have in place seems to have a circus atmosphere to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I agree that the US govt needs reforms and a professional court to mediate the process and it's been brought to the fore recently by scammers looking to exploit the holes left open to interpretation. I sure hope any modifications are done better than England's as the recent follies over there can't have British citizens feeling to pumped up at their current plight and I'm surely not referring to loss of empire, that was unsustainable. I'm more concerned w/the confusion that putting together a posse to form a govt.,no confidence votes,calling for elections etc. that other Dem systems have in place seems to have a circus atmosphere to me.


Multiparty parliamentary democracies are sometimes messy, and people are subject to the same stupidity as Americans are. However, in the UK the Tories are on the way out and perhaps so is Brexit. One thing though, they have majority rule by a single house, so ya know who to blame come election day! The president is often ceremonial and just takes care of changing the government if they start acting like dictators and running elections in some cases, that's about it and it can be a King or a president.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

Jack needs to talk to her about J6, she is stupid enough to hang herself with the FBI or a grand jury. Isn't she on that pardon request list? If so, why? Why did SHE THINK she needed a pardon from Trump?









Greene tells gala brimming with white nationalists that she would've led a successful Jan. 6 attack


Georgia’s deplorable Marjorie Taylor Greene was among attendees at a right-wing gathering filled to the brim with white nationalists and other guests “who applauded members of an Austrian political party founded by World War II-era German Nazi party...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2022)

wow...these cocksuckers will just never quit trying to pervert the meaning of the constitution, or the intent of it's framers.
ANY fucking interpretation is valid to them, as long as it gives them license to act like it's the 1940s again.

https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2022/12/09/revolutionary-conservative-legal-philosophy-courts-00069201


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow...these cocksuckers will just never quit trying to pervert the meaning of the constitution, or the intent of it's framers.
> ANY fucking interpretation is valid to them, as long as it gives them license to act like it's the 1940s again.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2022/12/09/revolutionary-conservative-legal-philosophy-courts-00069201


if they really gave a toss about the common good, they’d be running _from_ religion, not toward it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 12, 2022)

MTG needs to go …


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> MTG needs to go …


She would have been armed and dead. She was there and could have joined the insurrectionists instead of running from the mob of savages, she could have wore her MAGA hat and fit right in with the other assholes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> MTG needs to go …


Didn't she have guns in her office on the hill and they had to stop the lunatics from carrying them onto the floor? Did she or others keep a cache of weapons in their offices for the rioters? She could have gone to her office and armed herself as far as I know, or left some there for others to find.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> MTG needs to go …


scratch one up to the crazy bitch category...... , why did those idiots re-elect her n the first place...sheesh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> scratch one up to the crazy bitch category...... , why did those idiots re-elect her n the first place...sheesh











Marjorie Taylor Greene Easily Wins Reelection to U.S. House of Representatives


Controversial far-right Republican Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene first came to Congress in 2021




people.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 12, 2022)

I thought that crazy batshit bitch was one of the suspected person (s) in this mystery - pipe bomber.
Pretty sure I read something about her possible role.

Either way she needs to be removed - standing or prone. ( jus sayin ).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I thought that crazy batshit bitch was one of the suspected person (s) in this mystery - pipe bomber.
> Pretty sure I read something about her possible role.
> 
> Either way she needs to be removed - standing or prone. ( jus sayin ).
> ...


Her voters wanted to stick their thumbs in Uncle Sam's eye and grind it in real good! I think Sherman camped out in her district on his march to the sea and they still have sore assholes over it 157 years later.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 12, 2022)

The biggest “threat“ hands down is that MTG …. She’s like *Ilse Koch / Alice Orlowski *incarnate .


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow...these cocksuckers will just never quit trying to pervert the meaning of the constitution, or the intent of it's framers.
> ANY fucking interpretation is valid to them, as long as it gives them license to act like it's the 1940s again.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2022/12/09/revolutionary-conservative-legal-philosophy-courts-00069201


1740s…


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Her voters wanted to stick their thumbs in Uncle Sam's eye and grind it in real good! I think Sherman camped out in her district on his march to the sea and they still have sore assholes over it 157 years later.


I don’t believe Sherman came that way - she’s way up in the northeast corner of GA, Chicamauga & Chattanooga were the big fights, and Atlanta’s definitely between there & the sea, but I think Bill was in a different fight (Charleston?), maybe ‘commander of theater’, so to speak, then headed for Savannah from ATL.

I grew up with this stuff, used to know it ALL by heart…seem to be forgetting some o’ those details


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I don’t believe Sherman came that way - she’s way up in the northeast corner of GA, Chicamauga & Chattanooga were the big fights, and Atlanta’s definitely between there & the sea, but I think Bill was in a different fight (Charleston?), maybe ‘commander of theater’, so to speak, then headed for Savannah from ATL.
> 
> I grew up with this stuff, used to know it ALL by heart…seem to be forgetting some o’ those details


I figure they traded in their hoods for red MAGA hats and that's what keeps her afloat. The people in her district can't know their assholes from a hole in the ground or know the basic difference between right and wrong FFS. People should have to pay a price for being that fucking stupid and inflicting such an asshole on humanity!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> scratch one up to the crazy bitch category...... , why did those idiots re-elect her n the first place...sheesh


magats congregate...there are whole districts that have few if any liberals. would you want to live somewhere that you were surrounded by conservative white christian nationalists? they make it uncomfortable for anyone who isn't part of the klan, and she represents one such district.
the more she runs her fascist mouth, the more they get riled up...my old lady has family in the rockmart-adairesville-cedartown area...marginal traitor queens stomping ground, i have to deal with these people at least a couple of times a year...it's frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

*Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Says If She Organized Jan. 6, 'We Would Have Won'*

452,761 views Dec 12, 2022
Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene, R-Ga., said during a New York Young Republicans Club event over the weekend that Jan. 6 protesters 'would've been armed' if she and Steve Bannon had been in charge of organizing it. The Morning Joe panel discusses Rep. Taylor Greene and why Republicans will continue to lose elections because of inflammatory rhetoric.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Says If She Organized Jan. 6, 'We Would Have Won'*
> 
> 452,761 views Dec 12, 2022
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene, R-Ga., said during a New York Young Republicans Club event over the weekend that Jan. 6 protesters 'would've been armed' if she and Steve Bannon had been in charge of organizing it. The Morning Joe panel discusses Rep. Taylor Greene and why Republicans will continue to lose elections because of inflammatory rhetoric.


they have a point, she may be popular in her own district, but once you get outside of it, people cannot stand her...she might stay in office for quite a while, if not indicted, but she'll cost the party votes, more than she brings with her, by far.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they have a point, she may be popular in her own district, but once you get outside of it, people cannot stand her...she might stay in office for quite a while, if not indicted, but she'll cost the party votes, more than she brings with her, by far.


As Trump and his cronies go down and the J6 investigation grows into hundreds of political type indictments, her position will steadily weaken and she will be forced to STFU. I figure we might be in for a surprise in the house after Donald is indicted, the moderates in the republican party who only won by a few thousand votes in districts Biden won will be worried. They might form a alliance with the democrats to keep McCarthy out of the speakership. Mitch does not want these lunatics running around in the house, he wants to memory hole Trump and MAGA and if Jack has to clean the house so be it. Oh he will make all the right noises in public, but if the GOP stands a chance at power, it must be rid of these assholes or have them with the shit scared out of themselves. They tend to go quite when Jack is getting close MTG, Gym Jordan and others will be testifying before Grand Juries and they have no idea what Jack knows. They do know what they did however and in some cases requested a pardon for it. So there is hope!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I don’t believe Sherman came that way - she’s way up in the northeast corner of GA, Chicamauga & Chattanooga were the big fights, and Atlanta’s definitely between there & the sea, but I think Bill was in a different fight (Charleston?), maybe ‘commander of theater’, so to speak, then headed for Savannah from ATL.
> 
> I grew up with this stuff, used to know it ALL by heart…seem to be forgetting some o’ those details


More of a joke than history! Something got a hair up these folks asses.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 12, 2022)

MTG


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As Trump and his cronies go down and the J6 investigation grows into hundreds of political type indictments, her position will steadily weaken and she will be forced to STFU. I figure we might be in for a surprise in the house after Donald is indicted, the moderates in the republican party who only won by a few thousand votes in districts Biden won will be worried. They might form a alliance with the democrats to keep McCarthy out of the speakership. Mitch does not want these lunatics running around in the house, he wants to memory hole Trump and MAGA and if Jack has to clean the house so be it. Oh he will make all the right noises in public, but if the GOP stands a chance at power, it must be rid of these assholes or have them with the shit scared out of themselves. They tend to go quite when Jack is getting close MTG, Gym Jordan and others will be testifying before Grand Juries and they have no idea what Jack knows. They do know what they did however and in some cases requested a pardon for it. So there is hope!


she has no "position"...she serves on no committees, she has no responsibilities, she votes for hateful shit and against anything that would be good for the country...what do they have to force her with? they'll tell everyone shes a white supremacist, christian nationalist, fascist, racist, bigot? they already fucking know...everyone already knows.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Multiparty parliamentary democracies are sometimes messy, and people are subject to the same stupidity as Americans are. However, in the UK the Tories are on the way out and perhaps so is Brexit. One thing though, they have majority rule by a single house, so ya know who to blame come election day! The president is often ceremonial and just takes care of changing the government if they start acting like dictators and running elections in some cases, that's about it and it can be a King or a president.


I think Brexit was a mistake for England,concerning US govt,I think the framers intentionally left some vagueness so that it could evolve and they were perhaps naive in that they probably assumed that future pols. would all have good intent in implementing changes, don't think they anticipated the self centered,brand conscious,party before country breed pols in today's govt.,how could they know such cowardice could be present in some of today's pols.?


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jack needs to talk to her about J6, she is stupid enough to hang herself with the FBI or a grand jury. Isn't she on that pardon request list? If so, why? Why did SHE THINK she needed a pardon from Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is pushing the envelope for how repulsive a human being can be,do any of the interviews w/Capitol and DC police who fought off those salivating Trumptards, and their physical and mental issues post Jan6 have any effect at all on these enabling,seditious scumbags.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

Imagine that, Biden only leads Trump by 7% nationally, Jesus Christ, no wonder they print "DO NOT EAT" on hamburger wrappers FFS! So 40% of these people think Trump is an acceptable choice compared to Biden, shrewd judges of character they are not, or something really ugly is jerking their chains until their heads popped off, this is pathological to the point of suicidal. Normal people don't have judgement that is this spectacularly wrong and cling to such an obviously flawed and repulsive asshole. Maybe convictions will whittle Trump's support down, but the same character flawed hate and stupidity driven base will remain, looking for another "great leader" who can unite them.









Trump in trouble: Republican support for his 2024 bid falls amid political, legal setbacks


Most Republican voters want Trump-ism but are no longer so enthusiastic about ex-President Donald Trump himself, a warning sign for his 2024 campaign.



www.usatoday.com






Republican support for another Trump bid has significantly eroded.
Biden now leads Trump in a head-to-head matchup, 47%-40%.
Two-thirds of GOP and GOP-leaning voters want DeSantis to run.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Imagine that, Biden only leads Trump by 7% nationally, Jesus Christ, no wonder they print "DO NOT EAT" on hamburger wrappers FFS! So 40% of these people think Trump is an acceptable choice compared to Biden, shrewd judges of character they are not, or something really ugly is jerking their chains until their heads popped off, this is pathological to the point of suicidal. Normal people don't have judgement that is this spectacularly wrong and cling to such an obviously flawed and repulsive asshole. Maybe convictions will whittle Trump's support down, but the same character flawed hate and stupidity driven base will remain, looking for another "great leader" who can unite them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i sometimes wonder if we shouldn't just let everything in this country crash into the ground full force, and just rebuild when the dust settles? 
know why republicans are so terrified of critical race theory? because systemic racism is the basis of their party...it would all fall apart if their constituents, and their children, broke the chain of stupidity that they've been bound by. 
not a real suggestion, but ...if we took the children of magats and raised them in creche where they were taught the actual truth during their impressionable, formative years, and were given good examples of how people should interact with each other, we could go a long fucking way towards leveling the playing field for everyone in the entire country. as it is, we have a generational task ahead of us...the goal doesn't change, but now we have to contend with those same children having deplorable bigots raising them...maybe we could start putting contraceptives into bud light and natural ice?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i sometimes wonder if we shouldn't just let everything in this country crash into the ground full force, and just rebuild when the dust settles?
> know why republicans are so terrified of critical race theory? because systemic racism is the basis of their party...it would all fall apart if their constituents, and their children, broke the chain of stupidity that they've been bound by.
> not a real suggestion, but ...if we took the children of magats and raised them in creche where they were taught the actual truth during their impressionable, formative years, and were given good examples of how people should interact with each other, we could go a long fucking way towards leveling the playing field for everyone in the entire country. as it is, we have a generational task ahead of us...the goal doesn't change, but now we have to contend with those same children having deplorable bigots raising them...maybe we could start putting contraceptives into bud light and natural ice?


We are taking their children through TV with the wider culture, their cellphones and the internet. Teaching critical race theory and don't say gay in schools is the least of their worries. A lot of history is taught these days with more engaging online content, just as other subjects like math geometry and science are supplemented by it. Burning books is pissing against the wind of history.

Just like Elon jerking the wheel of Twitter to the right as it heading down the road at highway speeds, it will rollover, crash and end up a smoking wreck in the righthand ditch. Elon might as well be King Canute and try and command the tides of the sea, as Elon, Foxnews, or the republican's try to stop the tide of history.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We are taking their children through TV with the wider culture, their cellphones and the internet. Teaching critical race theory and don't say gay in schools is the least of their worries. A lot of history is taught these days with more engaging online content, just as other subjects like math geometry and science are supplemented by it. Burning books is pissing against the wind of history.
> 
> Just like Elon jerking the wheel of Twitter to the right as it heading down the road at highway speeds, it will rollover, crash and end up a smoking wreck in the righthand ditch. Elon might as well be King Canute and try and command the tides of the sea, as Elon, Foxnews, or the republican's try to stop the tide of history.


no, we're not, if that was effective, we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
a child's parents are the single biggest influence on them, period. they see them every day, they associate food, safety, and stability with them, even if they offer very little of any of it. they actively tell their children how to behave, and constantly supply examples, whether intended or not. what you suggest does slow the tide, but it will not turn it. that has to be done incrementally, in the circumstances allowed, and that means it will be many generations before we see any significant changes in the attitudes of those raised by racists and bigots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, we're not, if that was effective, we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> a child's parents are the single biggest influence on them, period. they see them every day, they associate food, safety, and stability with them, even if they offer very little of any of it. they actively tell their children how to behave, and constantly supply examples, whether intended or not. what you suggest does slow the tide, but it will not turn it. that has to be done incrementally, in the circumstances allowed, and that means it will be many generations before we see any significant changes in the attitudes of those raised by racists and bigots.


I know of many who did and figured shit out on their own, despite the beliefs of their parents, it is a pernicious influence as far as they are concerned. It doesn't work in all cases, but over time it whittles them down and acclimatizes them to a new norm. TV had some impact even before it became more liberal and inclusive, but the internet and the wider culture are ripping up local culture and news for good or bad.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 13, 2022)

The Orange Rectum “ *retruthed *“ this pic.

LULZ

Sad bullshit photoshop job


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2022)

more people need to be writing things like this, saying things like this...
https://www.cnn.com/2022/12/12/opinions/marjorie-taylor-greene-comments-january-6-filipovic/index.html


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 13, 2022)

Whomp whomp 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602330145066553347


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Whomp whomp
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602330145066553347


a weasel with lavender mascara....


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5237020


Broad Church or Dr. Who?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 14, 2022)

Fairy tales


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602808691165581312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602847142829346816


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 14, 2022)

This is probably the most pathetic thing I’ve seen on the Orange Rectums social . I couldn’t post the actual short vid but managed to screenshot the ridiculousness….. ( it was animated too )


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, we're not, if that was effective, we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> a child's parents are the single biggest influence on them, period. they see them every day, they associate food, safety, and stability with them, even if they offer very little of any of it. they actively tell their children how to behave, and constantly supply examples, whether intended or not. what you suggest does slow the tide, but it will not turn it. that has to be done incrementally, in the circumstances allowed, and that means it will be many generations before we see any significant changes in the attitudes of those raised by racists and bigots.


I agree w/you until the kids hit early teen/puberty age,then many kids it seems to me see their parents as uncool, I'm childless,but I've seem many friends kids hit the piss in mom and dads face button at that juncture. After all the sacrifices made by these parents in raising their children, I can't imagine dealing w/the disappointment they must feel. Years of fine parenting thrown into turmoil by little junior falling in with or being influenced by the wrong crowd. I remember a friend of mine hooking up his son w/a apartment in his 3 decker rental that he owns,the kid is mid 20's and still goes home to have mommy feed and wash his clothes. He has a job paying more than dad,and pays no rent making the rental property unprofitable and just breaking even after mort. and insurance. Dad asks him to why he can't help out by throwing mom and dad a couple bucks,not full rent mind you, just maybe 2-300 a month.Kid refuses and dad asks "what do you do w/your money", the son replies "I live". Go figure.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 14, 2022)

*“ Major Announcement “*

Gained 50 pounds
Needs Tri-ply Diapers
Praying to Lord Vlad for help
Finally found his penis

Feel free to add to list


----------



## topcat (Dec 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *“ Major Announcement “*
> 
> Gained 50 pounds
> Needs Tri-ply Diapers
> ...


Files for bankruptcy.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> This is probably the most pathetic thing I’ve seen on the Orange Rectums social . I couldn’t post the actual short vid but managed to screenshot the ridiculousness….. ( it was animated too )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237585


I never realized how walleyed that man is


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *“ Major Announcement “*
> 
> Gained 50 pounds
> Needs Tri-ply Diapers
> ...


• I’ve switched ketchup brands
• Something I can’t remember right now, but I promise you -it’s yuuuge
• Buy my new Stop the Steal covfefe-guaranteed to have no grounds!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

So Mitch is cutting a deal to fund the government for a year to avoid the lunatics in the house shutting the country down. Maybe he figures that within a year with Donald in prison and Jack hot on the magats asses over J6, he might not have to worry too much about the Magats. Think he can find a half dozen moderates to cut a deal for speaker with the democrats and fuck Kevin? Jack could upset the balance of power in the house for awhile if he busts a couple dozen of them over J6, compromise leadership and a deal might be best for him and the party. He is being encouraged to clean house anyway and knows the magats are the quick path to disaster. If they are running the house when Jack comes calling it will be pretty shocking to see republican magat committee chairs in cuffs. Mitch would want those involved in J6 out of power in the house, because if they end up indicted it could get ugly real fast.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fairy tales
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602808691165581312
> ...


it's hard for people who ARE a joke, to get the joke...

that banner should say "save America, from US"


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So Mitch is cutting a deal to fund the government for a year to avoid the lunatics in the house shutting the country down. Maybe he figures that within a year with Donald in prison and Jack hot on the magats asses over J6, he might not have to worry too much about the Magats. Think he can find a half dozen moderates to cut a deal for speaker with the democrats and fuck Kevin? Jack could upset the balance of power in the house for awhile if he busts a couple dozen of them over J6, compromise leadership and a deal might be best for him and the party. He is being encouraged to clean house anyway and knows the magats are the quick path to disaster. If they are running the house when Jack comes calling it will be pretty shocking to see republican magat committee chairs in cuffs. Mitch would want those involved in J6 out of power in the house, because if they end up indicted it could get ugly real fast.
> 
> View attachment 5237659


it’s Tortoise vs Snake-handler









McCarthy and McConnell on collision course


House GOP Leader Kevin McCarthy took to Fox News primetime last week and dinged his counterpart across the Capitol: Senate GOP Leader Mitch McConnell.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I never realized how walleyed that man is


that would be an amazng disguise...making a super hero look like a fat old fuck with tiny hands and a weird stance that either indicates back problems or the onset of parkinson's...he must have a fucking amazing tailor.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 14, 2022)

*It’s a flabby bird … it’s as big as a plane *
It’s SUPERFLAB !!!!!!

More powerful than a Diet Coke ….
Able to leap on a hamburger or chicken bucket ….

Up … Up …. ( puff , gasp , wheeze ) and awayyyyy !


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 14, 2022)

Trump - That asshole Budzbuddha is really a nasty guy.

Me - “ Thank you , I’ll be here all week … “


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602796403562106882
The Inbred family


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602796403562106882
> The Inbred family


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *It’s a flabby bird … it’s as big as a plane *
> It’s SUPERFLAB !!!!!!
> 
> More powerful than a Diet Coke ….
> ...


i like that the little pewps have the same hairstyle as donny


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like that the little pewps have the same hairstyle as donny


Thats why i added them


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602796403562106882
> The Inbred family


this should happen at the next meeting of the "5 families"....funny that these criminal fucks picked such an appropriate name for themselves.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 14, 2022)

Ok I found it ….. grab some popping corn and belly laugh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603055971357659143

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603113116744548352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603084320192593920


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5237749


It does kinda look like Donald is cracking as the walls close in along with reality. It is finally sinking into that thick skull that he is in deep shit over the top-secret documents and obstruction and his days are numbered, probably in double digits at this point. It's a simple case and as hard to get from out under as a ton of coke under his bed and the sentence is similar. The only real questions remaining are when he will be indicted and when convicted, where and how he does his time. That is up to the department of prisons, once the judge is done with him. I think he has a good chance of being jailed on indictment, or Jack will make him sweat for conditional release, he has a very good and growing case for the judge to remand him to custody upon indictment.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5237749


“It’s not a latrine! It’s a Secure Document Processing Facility.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “It’s not a latrine! It’s a Secure Document Processing Facility.”


That where is the ones they couldn't account for probably are, he flushed them and other documents they have a record of. Probably more regular government documents and stuff in the storage locker and if they search that, who knows what else they might find. I'm no lawyer, but from what my online edumacation by expert talking heads tells me is they should have enough on him to search his storage locker at least. Perhaps they don't need to bother, but Jack sure has been busy and aggressive on several fronts and he's really just getting going. I'm not even sure if he came back from Europe, apparently he broke his leg. Maybe he was in a rush to get going when he heard the news that he would get Donald's ass. 

Coming from Europe where they seem to deal quickly with political types of criminals of all sorts, might have made an impression on Jack. Our adversarial justice systems seems to grow slower in dispensing justice with each passing decade and with each rich bastard they try to prosecute. Local jury trials are not much good at justice either, when it comes to black folks in some states. If the jury pool are 90% racist to the point of lunacy or treason what chance does justice have? Likewise for the judges these assholes appoint.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 14, 2022)

this is quite surprising ...








Trump Hoarded Most Of The $147 Million In Small-Donor Money He Raised For Himself


The much-touted super PAC he created spent only $15 million on GOP candidates in key Senate races, and nothing at all on Herschel Walker’s runoff.




www.yahoo.com






lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> this is quite surprising ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bail money


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

*Let's talk about McCarthy vs McConnell....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> bail money


at this point, all trump's "campaigning" is for the democrats, and he just doesn't realize it..


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ok I found it ….. grab some popping corn and belly laugh.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603055971357659143
> ...


the superhero that man is hallucinating


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at this point, all trump's "campaigning" is for the democrats, and he just doesn't realize it..


You ain’t lyin brother …..


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 14, 2022)

Share with your red hat friends - enjoy their sweet sweet tears …..
*Maniacal Laughter


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> You ain’t lyin brother …..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237886View attachment 5237887


It will be lower still when Cheeto Jesus is crucified by Jack, then Georgia, then NY, then by Jack again for J6 and finally cleaned out in civil court while in prison. That should whittle him down to size and a hardcore of real desperate lunatics!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

*Lawrence: Texts Show ‘Lying Clown’ Giuliani Was Ginni Thomas’s ‘hero’*

15,018 views Dec 15, 2022
MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell analyzes new reporting from Talking Points Memo about text messages that were sent between former Trump White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows and Virginia Thomas, the conservative activist and wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, during Rudy Giuliani’s performance at the infamous “hair dye” press conference in the weeks after the 2020 election.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2022)

*Mitch McConnell is blocking all marijuana legislation in Congress*









Mitch McConnell is blocking all marijuana legislation in Congress, N.J.’s Booker says


Proponents of legalizing cannabis are hoping to pass federal legislation in the lame-duck congressional session.




www.nj.com


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

McCarthyism









Come on down? House GOP weighs the right price to topple a speaker


The showcase showdown of Kevin McCarthy's battle to win over conservatives may come down to how many Republicans have to agree on voting to boot him.




www.politico.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 15, 2022)

*News from the Trump’s Mar a Lardass Basement ..*

So this “ announcement “ ended up being stupid NFT like digital trading cards ….. Showing trump in tights , taking a shit , eating children .

$99 dollars a pop.
The video starts with Trump greeting viewers as “Hopefully your favorite president of all time, better than Lincoln, better than Washington.” He promises that purchasers “will join a very exclusive community, my community, that I think it’s something you’re going to like and you’re gonna like it a lot.”

The sales launch features a “sweepstakes” with prizes including dinner with Trump; a group cocktail hour at his Mar-a-Lago resort in Palm Beach, Florida; a one-on-one meeting with the former president and a round of golf. Trump is also offering individual and group Zoom sessions, signed memorabilia and “Golden Edition signed e-trading cards” as prizes.

Fans who buy 45 digital trading cards, which would cost $4,455 before any taxes or fees, are “guaranteed a ticket to attend a gala a dinner with Trump in South Florida,” the site says.

I think people will want gas or food before buying into this crazy bullshit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *News from the Trump’s Mar a Lardass Basement ..*
> 
> So this “ announcement “ ended up being stupid NFT like digital trading cards ….. Showing trump in tights , taking a shit , eating children .
> 
> ...


Yer shitting me right? Post a link to this insanity!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *News from the Trump’s Mar a Lardass Basement ..*
> 
> So this “ announcement “ ended up being stupid NFT like digital trading cards ….. Showing trump in tights , taking a shit , eating children .
> 
> ...


he must be burning through that pac money like crazy, and knows that that scam is about played out...but to come out with something like this when his popularity is on the skids? that's asking for failure AND humiliation...but he seems to like failure and humiliation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

Mitch behind the scenes, sprinkling a little shit in the magats feast? He would be their natural ally...  









Moderate Republicans weigh hardball tactics to counter anti-McCarthy crew | CNN Politics


As frustration inside the House GOP has grown over a small band of anti-Kevin McCarthy lawmakers, an idea to strike back at the rebellious group has been floated among some Republicans: kicking these members off their committees, according to multiple members involved in the conversations.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer shitting me right? Post a link to this insanity!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

it gets better … in one he is his own prison guard


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it gets better … in one he is his own prison guard


That's cringingly juvenile


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure they traded in their hoods for red MAGA hats and that's what keeps her afloat. The people in her district can't know their assholes from a hole in the ground or know the basic difference between right and wrong FFS. People should have to pay a price for being that fucking stupid and inflicting such an asshole on humanity!


You’re not wrong…


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's cringingly juvenile


it’s psychiatric.


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 15, 2022)

I wonder how much the MAGA crowd here has collectively* ponied up for his retirement over the last eight years? 

Next it’ll be steaks again, but this time, each one will be laser-branded with his image at the factory….

After that, who knows? Straps for their truck nuts?
Environmentally unfriendly cosmetics for manly men and their obedient partners?
An NFT of Orange Julius dancing to YMCA while watching Russian hookers pee on the bed Obama slept in?

…this shit is going to cut into some peoples’ gun budgets

(* - a fiercely independent (if predictable) collective, to be sure)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I wonder how much the MAGA crowd here has collectively* ponied up for his retirement over the last eight years (*a fiercely independent yet predictable collective, to be sure).
> 
> Next it’ll be steaks again, but this time, each one will be laser-branded with his image at the factory….
> 
> ...


document shredders shaped like golden toilets?
his own brand of ketchup?
T-Ray® specs that will declassify even the toughest intel docs just by thinking it so?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Dec 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5238134


(A guy I used to know, as “Tom Cotton”):
“SHEEEYIT, y’all barely pay me enough to show up - you ‘spec’ me to WORK, *too*”?

Thank you, Senator Fuck-All-Y’All, Republican(tm) of Arkansas (RAR!)…only one of the herd


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

*Let's talk about congressional comments on the 6th....*


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 15, 2022)

Tom Cotton makes me think of the devolution from T Rex to the chicken. I’m not sure why, but I expect his face will forever associated with that of a chicken because of this


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Tom Cotton makes me think of the devolution from T Rex to the chicken. I’m not sure why, but I expect his face will forever associated with that of a chicken because of this


How does good ole boy Tom vote on Ukrainian aid? Is he with Mitch on that? 
How exactly does he square the circle of Trump treason? 
Considering he had his face buried in the orange ass crack for years of betrayal and outright treason. 
What's he saying about those Top-secret documents found at Mar A Largo? 

These guys fear the real press, there would be too many embarrassing questions, too much of the indefensible to defend so he would run from honest inquiry. They are all unfit for office, character is required too, and the lynchpin of virtue is courage and without character or virtue what are you left with, Ted Cruz and a host of other assholes.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Tom Cotton makes me think of the devolution from T Rex to the chicken. I’m not sure why, but I expect his face will forever associated with that of a chicken because of this


a good match to Devin Nunes’s cow


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

more McCarthyism. 









McCarthy's ongoing speaker battle paralyzes House


The GOP leader confirmed he's postponing key committee contests, delaying the conference's ability to prepare bills, call hearings or even pay staff.




www.politico.com


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *News from the Trump’s Mar a Lardass Basement ..*
> 
> So this “ announcement “ ended up being stupid NFT like digital trading cards ….. Showing trump in tights , taking a shit , eating children .
> 
> ...


$99 per NFT "card".

It's a scam. Has to be. It's a vehicle for Russian money to prop Trump up and a place to send dirty money that needs washing. I'm willing to bet that tens of thousands of "tickets to attend a gala" are never redeemed.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> $99 per NFT "card".
> 
> It's a scam. Has to be. It's a vehicle for Russian money to prop Trump up and a place to send dirty money that needs washing. I'm willing to bet that tens of thousands of "tickets to attend a gala" are never redeemed.


Even so, he better line up a venue, perhaps at Ritz-Carlton Diesel Dismantling LLC.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it gets better … in one he is his own prison guard


someone who can stand to look at him for that long, should photoshop his real, fat, orange ass onto those...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

This one has me stumped. What is their opposition really about?



https://amp.newsobserver.com/opinion/article269971682.html


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This one has me stumped. What is their opposition really about?
> 
> 
> 
> https://amp.newsobserver.com/opinion/article269971682.html


I don't know, i read that, and can't see any obvious advantage to his position, which worries me. I don't like it when republicans do something inexplicable...Which, unfortunately, is just about every day.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I don't know, i read that, and can't see any obvious advantage to his position, which worries me. I don't like it when republicans do something inexplicable...Which, unfortunately, is just about every day.


Bing. Usually their dog in the hunt is obvious.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2022)

fucking ducey is such an asshole...it's typical magat behavior, make some kind of grandstanding stupid spectacle that doesn't solve a fucking thing, but does create new problems...that's the republican way.
https://www.npr.org/2022/12/15/1142982960/us-sues-arizona-shipping-containers-mexico-border


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fucking ducey is such an asshole...it's typical magat behavior, make some kind of grandstanding stupid spectacle that doesn't solve a fucking thing, but does create new problems...that's the republican way.
> https://www.npr.org/2022/12/15/1142982960/us-sues-arizona-shipping-containers-mexico-border


it’s a national embarrassment.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it’s a national embarrassment.


the "wall"? ducey? the republican party?....i'm going with 4, Alex, all of the above.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 15, 2022)

Anti-abortionists videotaped spewing bullshit 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603435486462316547
In October, investigative reporter Olivia Raisner visited five anti-abortion crisis pregnancy centers—clinics that often receive state funding, despite providing no medical services and pushing disinformation to dissuade pregnant people from choosing abortion—in Indiana. She entered each clinic armed with her pregnant friend’s urine, a button on her shirt that secretly doubled as a camera, and scheduled appointments. There, she declined to sign any paperwork that asked her not to record conversations to “make sure everything I did was legal,” Raisner told me in a phone interview. “The anti-abortion movement has been filming, not legally, for years now, and we don’t want to stoop to their level,” Raisner said.

The clinic worker featured in Mayday’s video specifically emphasized the (false) claim that if Raisner used medication abortion, she had the option to “reverse” the abortion through a special pill, via a dangerous, non-proven method called “*abortion pill reversal.”* Raisner told Jezebel that as medication abortion becomes more widely used, given its continued availability in all 50 states, anti-abortion activists are increasingly pushing this bogus, medically dangerous claim.

As Raisner explains in the video, it’s common for staff at crisis pregnancy centers to pose as actual doctors in order to push random, inaccurate medical claims about abortion—almost like anti-choice improv. The staffer Raisner interacts with proceeds to run through all the hits, including that abortion causes infertility (it doesn’t) and medication abortion pills are unsafe because of “high levels of estrogen and progesterone” (*they don’t have either*.) “They offer free ultrasounds, financial assistance, all the resources necessary, and make it very tempting to lean on them,” Raisner told Jezebel. “Unfortunately, we know they’re fake medical clinics whose only agenda is to spread lies, to shame people away from abortion.”


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it’s a national embarrassment.


“Modern patriotism,” amirite…


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> “Modern patriotism,” amirite…


Patriotism is a bruised and abused word. That said, _abusus non tollit usum_


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This one has me stumped. What is their opposition really about?
> 
> 
> 
> https://amp.newsobserver.com/opinion/article269971682.html


I suppose it’s a form of hysteria, right up there with gay frogs, ‘Christian’ wedding cakes, teletubbies, and the Ogre’s “fitness for office”. They abandoned making sense when sense stopped working for them; now they’ll say ANYTHING, no matter how impossible, foolish, childish, outlandish - and if *any* of The Right People, LLC react, they’ll repeat it ‘til IT wears thin & they’ll just add another layer, same ingredients, just a different mix, a different tone - still basically the same targets.

Just another example of the gobsmackingly stupid shit they feed their flock, then use to pave their way to permanent power. Jesus *WANTS* you to lie - if it’s for HIM…or one of his delegated representatives….


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

Who is standing in the way of immigration policy? Oh right the right, the usual suspect in fucking over America.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603386976094355458


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I suppose it’s a form of hysteria, right up there with gay frogs, ‘Christian’ wedding cakes, teletubbies, and the Ogre’s “fitness for office”. They abandoned making sense when sense stopped working for them; now they’ll say ANYTHING, no matter how impossible, foolish, childish, outlandish - and if *any* of The Right People, LLC react, they’ll repeat it ‘til IT wears thin & they’ll just add another layer, same ingredients, just a different mix, a different tone - still basically the same targets.
> 
> Just another example of the gobsmackingly stupid shit they feed their flock, then use to pave their way to permanent power. Jesus *WANTS* you to lie - if it’s for HIM…or one of his delegated representatives….


I looked up gay frogs. Another fragment of innocence lost.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 15, 2022)

LULZ


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 15, 2022)

*Far-right troll and Capitol rioter 'Baked Alaska' tweets that he can't believe he's 'going to jail for an nft salesman' after Trump announces digital trading card series -  *


The far-right personality known as "Baked Alaska" tweeted that he can't believe he's "going to jail for an nft salesman."
"Baked Alaska," whose real name is Anthime Gionet, participated in the January 6, 2021 Capitol riot.
He pleaded guilty to one misdemeanor charge that carries a sentence of up to 6 months. His sentencing hearing is in January.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603442628384759809


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Far-right troll and Capitol rioter 'Baked Alaska' tweets that he can't believe he's 'going to jail for an nft salesman' after Trump announces digital trading card series -  *
> 
> 
> The far-right personality known as "Baked Alaska" tweeted that he can't believe he's "going to jail for an nft salesman."
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> LULZ


The late night shows love Trump's announcement, the writers get the day off, the comedy writes itself.


----------



## topcat (Dec 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5238108


Too good. Now he's a carnie. His gut makes the decisions.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 15, 2022)

Story continues…….

“ Winners “ pay for their *own* airfare , lodging and other related costs . Just meet the orange testicle.


Former President Donald Trump on Thursday announced digital trading card NFTs featuring him.

Buyers will also be entered in a sweepstakes to meet him, with winners covering their own expenses.
Money from sales of the NFTs will not go to the Trump campaign, according to the website.
Buyers of newly released NFTs featuring former President Donald Trump will be entered to win a 20-minute meeting with him at Mar-a-Lago, but winners will have to cover their own travel and lodging expenses, according to the project's website.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Story continues…….
> 
> “ Winners “ pay for their *own* airfare , lodging and other related costs . Just meet the orange testicle.
> 
> ...


“I don’t know if they are wonderful prizes — but it’s what we got.” Almost sure that’s verbatim.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 15, 2022)

Winners : “ Oh , Mr. President we just love ……

Trump : *fake phonecall

walks out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Patriotism is a bruised and abused word. That said, _abusus non tollit usum_


magats preclude the use of patriotism just by their nature...they exist as a separate state, where the word has a different definition.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## shimbob (Dec 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it gets better … in one he is his own prison guard


Incomplete collection, it's missing a "card" where he's wearing his Klan hood.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Incomplete collection, it's missing a "card" where he's wearing his Klan hood.


Sir, I am shocked, SHOCKED I say, that you would have the undiluted temerity to suggest that he is not working with a full deck.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Incomplete collection, it's missing a "card" where he's wearing his Klan hood.


Wait for the orange edition next year!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2022)

It’s impressive how often this guy puts his foot in his mouth, apparently unassisted. 









Madison Cawthorn sued by own lawyers over $193K unpaid legal fees


The lawyers that represented U.S. Representative Madison Cawthorn during a legal challenge to his candidacy in the 2022 North Carolina Primary are now suing the congressman themselves.



thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It’s impressive how often this guy puts his foot in his mouth, apparently unassisted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawyers :
THERE HE IS …… GET HIM


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2022)

*Merry GRIFTmas*



Some tokens are selling for much higher prices. The one-of-ones, the rarest of the NFTs, which comprise 2.4% of the 45,000 unit collection (roughly 1,000), are selling for as much as 6 ETH at the time of writing. One of these rare trading cards, of the 45th president standing in front of the Statue of Liberty holding a torch, is currently listed at 20 ETH, or about $24,000.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Sir, I am shocked, SHOCKED I say, that you would have the undiluted temerity to suggest that he is not working with a full deck.
> 
> View attachment 5238421


I was actually onto the next page when your pun clicked.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2022)

Roger Stone - Idiot Extraordinaire 

Add this to Jewish space lasers / cabal of cannibals / JFK jr’s ghost / Peach Tree dishes and Gazpacho


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603134599043092480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603004745920151552


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2022)

CryBaby Elon - Aka “ Ruskie Muskie “ has suspended competitor Mastadon’s twitter page and links.

The Twitter dumpster fire continues  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603546474343813122


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It’s impressive how often this guy puts his foot in his mouth, apparently unassisted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


…but *ENABLED*, certainly


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Roger Stone - Idiot Extraordinaire
> 
> Add this to Jewish space lasers / cabal of cannibals / JFK jr’s ghost / Peach Tree dishes and Gazpacho
> 
> ...


i've never really listened to stone talk much before, just read...he sounds like trump...that's weird...
if you just listened to this, you could believe it was trump.
"you can think i'm crazy, go look for yourself."
https://www.earthtv.com/en/webcam/washington-white-house

i see clouds...fucking psycho.


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> CryBaby Elon - Aka “ Ruskie Muskie “ has suspended competitor Mastadon’s twitter page and links.
> 
> The Twitter dumpster fire continues
> 
> ...


Twitter now flags Mastodon as a deceptive or malicious site…makes me want to go sign up


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> …but *ENABLED*, certainly


no doubt someone gave him a push.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> no doubt someone gave him a push.


i'd be happy to help...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd be happy to help...
> View attachment 5238541


if it were done for real 
“it’s ok; we used a dummy”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> if it were done for real
> “it’s ok; we used a dummy”


so...you're saying it would be ok to push cawthorn off a cliff?...¿


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so...you're saying it would be ok to push cawthorn off a cliff?...¿


he is sorta a dummy. Better unload his gun first.

(sadly, no, once the joke has been had)

(but, is a gun on his person by default a wheelgun?)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Roger Stone - Idiot Extraordinaire
> 
> Add this to Jewish space lasers / cabal of cannibals / JFK jr’s ghost / Peach Tree dishes and Gazpacho
> 
> ...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2022)

More madness from the twitter toilet ….


----------



## topcat (Dec 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5238609


"Okay, okay. Now, I'll do _sphincter."_


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2022)

Now that criminal referrals are pending ….
* Orange sphincter twitches


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Now that criminal referrals are pending ….
> * Orange sphincter twitches


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5238609


I bet his mouth will be open a bit wider ! Thank god he practiced on Big Macs. Now say hi to big Max.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2022)

“ I drop the Biggest soap …. YUGE American Soap “ 
- Trump ( Mar a Lardass Federal Penitentiary )


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 17, 2022)

Meanwhile…. Down in the pee smelling basement The Orange Grinch panics

* sweet Maga tears



#LockUpFatso


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Meanwhile…. Down in the pee smelling basement The Orange Grinch panics
> 
> * sweet Maga tears
> 
> ...


" The consequences of my actions look like they might actually catch up to me, and it's making me very frightened. The F.B.I. and the D.O.J aren't putting up with the usual stalling tactics that have kept me out of jail so far.
So I call on you, my deplorable, uneducated, ignorant, bigoted adherents, to rise up and be slaughtered in my name. Become martyrs to me, Cheeto Jeezus..."


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> " The consequences of my actions look like they might actually catch up to me, and it's making me very frightened. The F.B.I. and the D.O.J aren't putting up with the usual stalling tactics that have kept me out of jail so far.
> So I call on you, my deplorable, uneducated, ignorant, bigoted adherents, to rise up and be slaughtered in my name. Become martyrs to me, Cheeto Jeezus..."


The fact that he scream-posted the breathtakingly narcissistic “they’re coming for me, which means they’re really coming for you!” suggests that he is beginning to feel the strain.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 17, 2022)

Twitter clone faces meltdown 3 top execs quit Truth Social suddenly amid upheaval Bankruptcy looms!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 17, 2022)

Not sure if she is acting or really as brain dead as she appears - either way money literally flushed down the toilet .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603512009978421261


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Twitter clone faces meltdown 3 top execs quit Truth Social suddenly amid upheaval Bankruptcy looms!
> 
> View attachment 5238849


Not getting paid does that to people. 
Someone should buy it from bankrupcey, rename and rebrand it, then go head to head with Twitter, it's essentially the same thing and will be sold for a song. Just move the code ya bought to a new server farm, change the graphics and layout a bit with a new name and image and yer good to go.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Not sure if she is acting or really as brain dead as she appears - either way money literally flushed down the toilet .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603512009978421261


How many phony, phony cards will be counterfeited? How many alternatives? It is making more memes and comedy cards than real (virtually anyway) ones, anybody who can photoshop with an internet connection is in business, Tee shirts and toilet paper too, a different card on every sheet!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Twitter clone faces meltdown 3 top execs quit Truth Social suddenly amid upheaval Bankruptcy looms!
> 
> View attachment 5238849


How about a deck of "conspiracy cards", like they used in Iraq to round up the head honchos. Dunno if Donald or Rudy would be the joker in the pack and you would run out of cards before treasonous GOP congress people! So maybe the top 52 would rate a card, make the rats the ace cards, and Mark Meadows will be the king rat ace that Jack has up his sleeve! Game over if Mark rolls on them since he has the receipts and will need the time off from is very long prison sentence, Mark isn't ready for prison and will squeal like a pig. Once they cut a deal with Jack they have to confess ALL their crimes and any other crimes they have knowledge of. That could be why it is taking so long, Mark will have a lot to say, besides about being the hub of hub and spoke conspiracy...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 17, 2022)

Roger the Retard


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Roger the Retard
> 
> View attachment 5238892


They are all a bunch of grifters and Trump attracted them like flies to shit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Not sure if she is acting or really as brain dead as she appears - either way money literally flushed down the toilet .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603512009978421261


It’s probably Jo


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 17, 2022)

Looks like MAGA GOP are doubling down on extremism. From what MAGA leaders are saying their poor performance in 2022 election was because they needed to be more extreme. Maybe not the majority in the party but a large vocal faction in the party are saying that. 

*NASTY GOP LEADERSHIP FIGHT BREWING ― *_*AND IT MAY GET WORSE!*_

_Ronna McDaniel, Trump’s hand-picked choice to lead the committee and the niece of Utah Sen. Mitt Romney, is running for a fourth consecutive term. But the 49-year-old is facing a rising wave of discontent from Trump’s “MAGA” movement, even as the former president stays silent — at least, for now. 

The GOP won a narrow House majority, but a host of Trump’s hand-picked candidates lost key elections for the Senate and governor.
“It’s not any one person’s fault. And I frankly think it’s a little too convenient to say it’s Donald Trump’s fault. Donald Trump hasn’t been the president for the last two years,” Dhillon said.

California attorney Harmeet Dhillon has emerged as the MAGA favorite to challenge McDaniel, who secured commitments from more than 100 of the RNC’s 168 voting members earlier this month. Dhillon is working aggressively to peel away some of that support ahead of the formal vote at next month’s annual winter meeting in southern California. 

Instead of criticizing Trump, Dhillon railed against Senate Republican Leader Mitch McConnell, a frequent Trump target, for not investing enough money in important Senate contests. Actually, McConnell and his allies spent tens of millions of dollars more than Trump’s political action committee in the midterms.

“You have Mitch McConnell, because he hates Trump, refusing to support candidates that President Trump endorsed, which I think is really appalling. And I blame him for the Senate losses,” Dhillon said.

Meanwhile, McDaniel is facing criticism from a growing chorus of Republicans largely outside the RNC’s 168 voting members who are eager to change course after three consecutive disappointing election seasons. Her critics include several high-profile Trump loyalists, including Fox News hosts and prominent MAGA figures on social media._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Looks like MAGA GOP are doubling down on extremism. From what MAGA leaders are saying their poor performance in 2022 election was because they needed to be more extreme. Maybe not the majority in the party but a large vocal faction in the party are saying that.
> 
> *NASTY GOP LEADERSHIP FIGHT BREWING ― *_*AND IT MAY GET WORSE!*_
> 
> ...


A schism among them is a good thing, if they divided into the lunatic and conservative parties it would be best of all and keep them from power. In the meantime the chaos caucus might cause some parliamentary politics in the GOP house where the split will soon be on full display as both factions grappling for power. The magats are at a disadvantage though with Donald going down in flames as they take control and Jack breathing down enough of their necks for them to lose their majority, if he should indict a couple dozen of them. 2023 promises to be an interesting year in the courts and in the house, Nancy is still the most dangerous person to the republicans, she is retired, can count votes and still can cut deals with moderate republicans for a compromise speaker or on bills like funding Ukraine to divide them. It strikes me that the current situation is Nancy's natural element.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It’s probably Jo


probably … however many of the trump cultists would easily pay for non-value swag. There has been signed baseballs / gold foil dollars / “ minted “ coins “ / other shit merch.

They collect them with fairy tale hopes of “ collector value “.

Only valuable items …. Pee tape / wig tuft / diet coke dna / sun tan bottle. Or first Orange jumpsuit with “ Prisoner 45 “ on ass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> probably … however many of the trump cultists would easily pay for non-value swag. There has been signed baseballs / gold foil dollars / “ minted “ coins “ / other shit merch.
> 
> They collect them with fairy tale hopes of “ collector value “.
> 
> Only valuable items …. Pee tape / wig tuft / diet coke dna / sun tan bottle. Or first Orange jumpsuit with “ Prisoner 45 “ on ass.


Like Elvis junk


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2022)

I have two items with collector value. My vacuum cleaner and a large magnet.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like Elvis junk


Autopen signed crap that you can snuggle with. 
But a roll of Trump toilet paper ( full face ) would be an excellent gift.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Autopen signed crap that you can snuggle with.
> But a roll of Trump toilet paper ( full face ) would be an excellent gift.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 17, 2022)

Cut out a square - float it face up and play “ Duece Dropper “ game - “ torpedo awayyy !”

Pretend you are an Ukrainian drone lining up a windage shot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I have two items with collector value. My vacuum cleaner and a large magnet.


is it an ACME magnet?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is it an ACME magnet?


Now I know why he doesn't like Niron magnets! Diminishes the value of his holding.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is it an ACME magnet?


No, a big-ass NdFeB from when eBay had them for ok money.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now I know why he doesn't like Niron magnets! Diminishes the value of his holding.


for a holding to have value, there has to be something in it. Niron is dreamware at this time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

*‘Obscene And Unprecedented’: Text Messages Reveal GOP Calls To Overturn 2020 Election Results*

44,294 views Dec 17, 2022 #GOP #2020Election #SandyHook
Rep. Mary Gay Scanlon (D-PA), Member of House Judiciary Committee and Representative for Pennsylvania’s 5th Congressional District speaks with Yasmin Vossoughian about Mark Meadows’ text messages, the upcoming January 6 report, and the House Committee’s hearings on guns this week on the 10th anniversary of the Sandy Hook shooting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

Trump is like Sauron in LOTR, when he is slain the orcs and trolls lose focus and their minds, he is the glue that holds America's assholes together!






*Trump Makes A Fool Of Himself Hawking Weird Imaginary Trading Cards*

348,850 views Dec 16, 2022 #Trump #GOP #TradingCards
Alex Wagner looks at Donald Trump's weird new licensing deal selling schlocky photoshops of his face on action figure outfits that is so plainly scammy and cringe-inducing that even his most ardent supporters are covering their eyes and is only the latest in a recent string of stumbles as Trump's star fades.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604278912552685568


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2022)

Somebody missed a trick


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5238665


I would have thought they’d be “…what?” & “FAAAACK!!!”


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5239033View attachment 5239034


Please…just…SHUT HIM THE FUCK UP

Pictures, audio, video, text, pixels, taxidermy…just JHMFC shut him the FUCK up already


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## compassionateExotic (Dec 17, 2022)

I see many stupid cult followers investing in trumps NFT , many corruption deals using this as legal transfer to give him assets and be able to pay his bills . When a person is being so obviously illegal and it’s logically in our faces. If the administration and people who should address this can’t then step down or they should also be accounted as traitors or not worth the position . Like history waiting and letting people like this progress won’t ever solve but also the people not wanting to be addressed and corrected are cowards. All a bunch of cowards and shouldn’t be there. there’s millions of pages of why the gop and trump should be cemented as traitors and anti American


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604241595779362816


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

What did he promise Donald to get his endorsement? He is a traitor and criminal and it's time McCarthy denounced him! Good luck with that Kevin sold his soul long ago and will sell out his country too. He can't keep Trump out of prison and if no moderate republicans block McCarthy the GOP is finished. Trump will have the maga house members rioting on the courthouse steps at the head of a J6 style mob of lunatics. In the coming year Jack might be making a few of them sweat too in 2023 and cost them a fortune in legal fees, even if he only indicts some of them.









Trump tells GOP congressional supporters to cease McCarthy opposition: Breitbart interview


Former President Donald Trump voiced his support for House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy’s (R-Calif) bid for Speaker on Friday, warning the five Republican holdouts that they’re “playing a very da…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 18, 2022)

Dark Brandon


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I have two items with collector value. My vacuum cleaner and a large magnet.


You can actually pick up pieces of asteroid that landed burst and it's dust in a house near you.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604241595779362816


That's *bank deposits and withdrawals of cash..*the ppw used to be done by hand and a bitch..pc just spits it out at the bank now.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Please…just…SHUT HIM THE FUCK UP
> 
> Pictures, audio, video, text, pixels, taxidermy…just JHMFC shut him the FUCK up already


I don't know what you do for a living, but there comes a time in everyone's long term career when you've closed all the doors on your target..this is the part where you let target have a long line so you can wrestle him in..it's fun, you already know all the answers; he will thrash like any of the best endings to a fish story ever written, but in the end he will tire and accept his fate.

What fun would it be for Jack if it were vanilla missionary position?


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What did he promise Donald to get his endorsement? He is a traitor and criminal and it's time McCarthy denounced him! Good luck with that Kevin sold his soul long ago and will sell out his country too. He can't keep Trump out of prison and if no moderate republicans block McCarthy the GOP is finished. Trump will have the maga house members rioting on the courthouse steps at the head of a J6 style mob of lunatics. In the coming year Jack might be making a few of them sweat too in 2023 and cost them a fortune in legal fees, even if he only indicts some of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When K.McCarthy sees himself in the mirror while shaving in the morning,HOW does he leave the house and keep on keeping on,does he even ask himself hard questions,does he have assistance in his medicine cabinet?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You can actually pick up pieces of asteroid that landed burst and it's dust in a house near you.


I actually tried that! All I got were Delco brake lining.

I actually have a nice fist-sized chunk of nickel-iron I eBayed back before all the cool stuff got run up. When I taught, I’d hand it around and tell my rapt (which is pronounced “unimpressed”) audience that they were holding the oldest object in Notonthemap County.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I don't know what you do for a living, but there comes a time in everyone's long term career when you've closed all the doors on your target..this is the part where you let target have a long line so you can wrestle him in..it's fun, you already know all the answers; he will thrash like any of the best endings to a fish story ever written, but in the end he will tire and accept his fate.
> 
> What fun would it be for Jack if it were vanilla missionary position?


I’ve never done a vanilla missionary. Sounds … fragrant.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *‘Obscene And Unprecedented’: Text Messages Reveal GOP Calls To Overturn 2020 Election Results*
> 
> 44,294 views Dec 17, 2022 #GOP #2020Election #SandyHook
> Rep. Mary Gay Scanlon (D-PA), Member of House Judiciary Committee and Representative for Pennsylvania’s 5th Congressional District speaks with Yasmin Vossoughian about Mark Meadows’ text messages, the upcoming January 6 report, and the House Committee’s hearings on guns this week on the 10th anniversary of the Sandy Hook shooting.


I think we should contact Marshall's Corporate for comment on their law..I don't have that handbook and don't like shopping there for overpriced, outdated junk.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Dark Brandon
> 
> View attachment 5239093


That's where he got the idea for lasers etc.- he ripped off staffers at the Biden WH who created Dark Brandon..when you think about it's a compliment when others copy you..but don't be Dark Brandon..only Biden can be Biden.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What did he promise Donald to get his endorsement? He is a traitor and criminal and it's time McCarthy denounced him! Good luck with that Kevin sold his soul long ago and will sell out his country too. He can't keep Trump out of prison and if no moderate republicans block McCarthy the GOP is finished. Trump will have the maga house members rioting on the courthouse steps at the head of a J6 style mob of lunatics. In the coming year Jack might be making a few of them sweat too in 2023 and cost them a fortune in legal fees, even if he only indicts some of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mccarthy took trump's endorsement...? did the republican party not just get a clear example of the results of trump's endorsements? 
i wonder what that endorsement will be worth when they send out indictments.
a real question...are pardons granted by a criminal president to co-conspirators valid?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> mccarthy took trump's endorsement...? did the republican party not just get a clear example of the results of trump's endorsements?
> i wonder what that endorsement will be worth when they send out indictments.
> a real question...are pardons granted by a criminal president to co-conspirators valid?


probably for now ‘til they spackle the loophole. 
In the meantime, charge’m in DC court.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> mccarthy took trump's endorsement...? did the republican party not just get a clear example of the results of trump's endorsements?
> i wonder what that endorsement will be worth when they send out indictments.
> a real question...are pardons granted by a criminal president to co-conspirators valid?


I'd like to see Trump's minions and Tump go down for conspiracy after Trump is in Prison over the docs. Then this summer see Jack indict at least a couple dozen GOP congress people with Meadows as King Rat in conspiracy central doing them all for a deal where he does 5 years and is out. A half dozen of them hopefully will be from states with a democratic governor. It will at least throw the bastards into disarray and they won't get shit done in the house, because what they would want to do would harm the country.

It sure would be funny to have the FBI purp walk Gym Jordan the chair of the judiciary committee and a couple of other GOP committee members and chairs, out of the capitol over J6 conspiracy indictments with texts, emails and a half dozen WH staff and Meadows testifying against them. They will be sitting in grand juries long before that, unless they are the targets and even then... In the end they will turn on each other for any deal they can get, rats will not be a problem with this bunch when the heat gets turned up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604427917945180161


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> mccarthy took trump's endorsement...? did the republican party not just get a clear example of the results of trump's endorsements?
> i wonder what that endorsement will be worth when they send out indictments.
> a real question...are pardons granted by a criminal president to co-conspirators valid?


McCarthy doesn't have the votes and does anyone take Trump seriously?..I like Sheriff Trump the best..clicked me a screenshot and now it's my wallpaper

BTW-Exactly, how does digital sell out?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> McCarthy doesn't have the votes and does anyone take Trump seriously?..I like Sheriff Trump the best..clicked me a screenshot and now it's my wallpaper
> 
> BTW-Exactly, how does digital sell out?


Right click on the image and make a copy to your HD or post it here. It's a scam for fools and a money laundering scheme for some kind of payoff, maybe he sold a top secret document and this is how they are paying him off, who knows.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> McCarthy doesn't have the votes and does anyone take Trump seriously?..I like Sheriff Trump the best..clicked me a screenshot and now it's my wallpaper
> 
> BTW-Exactly, how does digital sell out?


they're supposed to be numbered, but any image you post online can and will be copied, so i've often wondered at the whole nft concept.
the entire thing seems to be a way for idiots to be separated from their money to me, but at least some of them have actual, good, original art work, which might be worth something, but otherwise you have a copyable image with no value to anyone except the odd person who shares your tastes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

Watch this, a letter by republicans, house cleaning. The republicans would lose their majority in the house or have it whittled down to nothing.






Let's talk about Republicans addressing the elephant in the room....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

*Tapper asks Adam Schiff if Trump could be prosecuted. Hear his response*

103,877 views Dec 18, 2022 #CNN #News
Rep. Adam Schiff talks to CNN anchor Jake Tapper about the January 6 House committee's possible referral of charges against former President Donald Trump to the Department of Justice. #CNN #News


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

*SNL spoofs Trump's NFT trading cards*


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're supposed to be numbered, but any image you post online can and will be copied, so i've often wondered at the whole nft concept.
> the entire thing seems to be a way for idiots to be separated from their money to me, but at least some of them have actual, good, original art work, which might be worth something, but otherwise you have a copyable image with no value to anyone except the odd person who shares your tastes.


Some people say the Earth is flat. Numbering makes it official.


----------



## CANON_Grow (Dec 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're supposed to be numbered, but any image you post online can and will be copied, so i've often wondered at the whole nft concept.
> the entire thing seems to be a way for idiots to be separated from their money to me, but at least some of them have actual, good, original art work, which might be worth something, but otherwise you have a copyable image with no value to anyone except the odd person who shares your tastes.


Isn't it the same as any other painting? Anyone could get a copy of any famous painting and the original is still the only one that is valuable. I don't get the whole NFT craze, but it's no different than any other collectible item.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604476583229767683


----------



## topcat (Dec 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> McCarthy doesn't have the votes and does anyone take Trump seriously?..I like Sheriff Trump the best..clicked me a screenshot and now it's my wallpaper
> 
> BTW-Exactly, how does digital sell out?


He just had to think it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

Welcome to the chaos congress of 2023 with J6 and the text messages the first order of business, with Jack in the background hauling all concerned before grand juries and perhaps indictments looming. All the while Donald will be going down inflames along with his cronies and Mark Meadows will be squealing like a pig while selling them all down the river for time off, so will others at the WH.

2023 promises to be an interesting year, in the house and in the courts.






*Kevin McCarthy’s Path To Speaker Is In Peril*

3,717 views Dec 18, 2022 #KevinMcCarthy #TedLieu #Republicans
Republican House Leader Kevin McCarthy’s speakership bid is in peril. A group of his own party are joining together to keep him from taking the gavel, and it’s tearing the GOP apart. MSNBC’s Michael Steele spoke with Democratic Rep. Ted Lieu about this Republican disarray.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

It's not just their dealings with Donald and his people these republican assholes in congress have to worry about, there's another angle that can ensnare them too. Were any involved in the fake electors conspiracy as well? Sen Ron Johnson sure looks like he did in trying to deliver the fraudulent electors to Pence on the floor of congress An act in furtherance of a conspiracy). Other congress people might have been involved in their own states in this scheme too, it's not just those who signed on as fake electors, others were involved in the statehouses with setting it up and supporting it.

Once Jack starts turning over rocks, who knows what slime he will find, one rock leads to another, as one seized cellphone leads to another.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

They are releasing everything to the public, the senate will take over the political part of the investigation and they will stay out of Jack's way.






*Let's talk about a McCarthy quote you should remember....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

*Republican National Committee Spending Report LEAKS and EXPOSES massive grift*

32,980 views Dec 18, 2022
Ronna McDaniel and the RNC were exposed engaging in a massive grift of donor money with spending reports leaking to the press. MeidasTouch host Ben Meiselas reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

Ted would be a slippery one to catch, but a way for some one like Eastman to cut a deal perhaps, Ted would be worth serious time off for Mark too!  He is a highly skilled psychopathic lawyer and US senator, so unless it was in his blind spot and he got impulsive and excited, I doubt he would be indicted. If Jack went after him he would need a good case and big balls, Ted is a psycho but he's a lot smarter one than Donald, though empathetically more blind than even Donald.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604484152295919616


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

Good luck with that... Elon, be careful what you wish for!  






*Let's talk about Texas wanting to remove teens from social media....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> Isn't it the same as any other painting? Anyone could get a copy of any famous painting and the original is still the only one that is valuable. I don't get the whole NFT craze, but it's no different than any other collectible item.


they apparently have some kind of blockchain metadata code on them, that is supposed to be uncopyable...
anything they say is uncopyable, will be copied. it's just a matter of when. i wouldn't be surprised if someone had already figured it out. 
there are a whole bunch of bitcoin mining rigs sitting idle that seem like they would be ideal for the purpose.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 18, 2022)

Found a AI image generator - imported some keywords like FAT , XMAS , TRUMP , etc. 

Got this …. Call it Holiday Haisha ( loser ) 

Generated a bunch of interesting images. So where’s my million dollars ???”
Maybe I should make a “ Cultist Collection. “ *lol. *


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 19, 2022)

Former President Donald Trump wanted reporters to cover a private event he was hosting.
Advisers then had to explain why he could no longer call on a press pool for his events.
Advisers found reporters who happened to be working near the area for his event, the Washington Post reported.
Aides and advisers to former President Donald Trump said he had a difficult time transitioning from the White House to life as a private citizen, according to a new report from the Washington Post.

According to the Post, one example of this was when Trump wanted his team to call on a press pool — reporters who travel with presidents — for an event at Mar-a-Lago. Advisers had to break the news to Trump that this was no longer a possibility.

"*We had to explain to him that he didn't have a group standing around waiting for him anymore*," an unnamed former aide told the Washington Post.

The advisers ended up pulling reporters who were near Mar-a-Lago for other reasons, two sources told the Post.

Once Trump left office, he was frustrated at his downsized life, which included a smaller number of Secret Service, no access to Air Force One, and little press coverage compared to when he was president, four unnamed advisers to Trump told the Post.

Trump has spent most of his post-presidency in isolation at Mar-a-Lago, playing golf six days a week and using dinner at the club as an opportunity to revel in the attention of admiring fans who applaud his entrances and exits from the dining room.



Even Chet laughs at your loser ass …..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604612836050845699


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604854225426694145


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604854225426694145


1 PM EST Can't wait to hear Cheney.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> 1 PM EST Can't wait to hear Cheney.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

*Far-right TV network reacts in REAL TIME to Trump's HUMILIATING major announcement*

142,157 views Dec 18, 2022
Far right propaganda network Newsmax reported live on Trump's cringe 'major announcement' -- and their reaction was priceless! Meidas contributor Francis Maxwell reports.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604900904624222208


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 19, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> 1 PM EST Can't wait to hear Cheney.


Cheney ended up being the least significant although it was meant to emphasize our long and unique history of the peaceful transition of power. Kinzinger excellent and Raskin was perfect. Each committee member played a role in an excellent presentation IMO.

Can't wait for the headlines.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2022)

I expected to hear something about Ornato/SS an’ stuff. Oh well,


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

*Let's talk about Trump's pardon possibilities....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 19, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> 1 PM EST Can't wait to hear Cheney.


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I expected to hear something about Ornato/SS an’ stuff. Oh well,
> 
> View attachment 5239599


So was I but since Jordan wants to focus on the "security" they probably believe their report will have recommendations based on failures that his "security report" can't ignore. They have a limited time at the hearing but plenty more afterward. We'll see how the GOP reacts to recommendations.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> So was I but since Jordan wants to focus on the "security" they probably believe their report will have recommendations based on failures that his "security report" can't ignore. They have a limited time at the hearing but plenty more afterward. We'll see how the GOP reacts to recommendations.


… and how DOJ reacts.


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're supposed to be numbered, but any image you post online can and will be copied, so i've often wondered at the whole nft concept.
> the entire thing seems to be a way for idiots to be separated from their money to me, but at least some of them have actual, good, original art work, which might be worth something, but otherwise you have a copyable image with no value to anyone except the odd person who shares your tastes.


NFTs are bullshit


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> NFTs are bullshit


actually, bullshit is fungible


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 19, 2022)

Meanwhile from the lair of the Orange Worm …

BUT …..BUT …… BUT ….


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 19, 2022)

…not all bullshit is food for shrooms


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> …not all bullshit is food for shrooms


Think of it as a transformative miracle. Like consecrating products of Nabisco and Carlo Rossi, and now you got the blood and the body for a bit o’ holy cannibalism. 

Utter crap grows utter shrooms.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

'Judicial supremacy': How the Supreme Court usurped the other two branches of government


In 2023, there will be a lot of gridlock in Washington, D.C., with Republicans having a small majority in the U.S. House of Representatives while Democrats will still control the White House and the U.S. Senate. Democrats performed much better than expected in the 2022 midterms, losing the House...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

Looks like Kevin will be visiting Donald at the big house after all! GET ME OUTTA HERE! Will be his primary demand.  What if Jack busts Donald before the New year? Donald is gonna freak out if the judge doesn't give him conditional release, Kevin is gonna have to lay it on the line for Trump. Republican house members who aren't picketing the jail where Donald would be held, would be in serious trouble! Donald will expect no less than they charge police machineguns for him and go down in a hail of gunfire on the courthouse steps waving MAGA and TRUMP flags as they went down.






*Let's talk about Trump's move with McCarthy....*


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> … Exactly, how does digital sell out?


didn’t you know? One of the best-kept secrets in the corporate world, and I mean send-snipers classified, is that digital is mineral in origin. A novice can still pan a few kilobits a day out of many of California’s watercourses.

That’s how it was done for decades since the Earth cooled in circa 1952, until demand for digital went way through the roof, and higher-grade sources were needed, and traced to deep reserves, primarily in south and east Asia. Demand has since become critical, which is the real reason China is being such a jerk to the Uighurs.

You see: East Turkestan is reported to sit on a fabulous wealth of light sweet blank format, close to the surface, assaying as almost perfectly matched ones and zeros. The CCP has to get rid of the pesky indigenous peoples, because they plan to turn easternmost Xinjiang into an open-bit mine you can see from space.

There is research ongoing in some Middle Eastern nations on extracting the always-present trace of digital from seawater. If they succeed, even the Chinese motherlode will become quaint. They know that fossil carbon has a limited future, and marine digital is their ticket to continued obscene wealth and dynastic security.

Some daring physicists have hypothesized that dark energy is actually a Bose-Einstein condensate of digital that pervades our universe, but it is only weakly coupled to spacetime. While almost all respectable theorists classify such a thing as frothier than cheap cappuccino, the limitless gains that would be ours if we can tap the one-and-zero-point energy of galaxy-spanning metacrystals of pure primordial digital, (imagine!) undisturbed since the Big Boot … why they may allow us all to upload uncompressed to a better place, one with no bandwidth restrictions at all.

In the meantime, we are beset by digital pirates who would commandeer the world’s cybertreasuries with parasitic stratagems like crypto, NFT and bandwidth allocation. They are ransoming our luminous future. They must be stopped. Shit; is that a sniper?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> didn’t you know? One of the best-kept secrets in the corporate world, and I mean send-snipers classified, is that digital is mineral in origin. A novice can still pan a few kilobits a day out of many of California’s watercourses.
> 
> That’s how it was done for decades since the Earth cooled in circa 1952, until demand for digital went way through the roof, and higher-grade sources were needed, and traced to deep reserves, primarily in south and east Asia. Demand has since become critical, which is the real reason China is being such a jerk to the Uighurs.
> 
> ...


I will cut to the chase …. ( world reset )


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I will cut to the chase …. ( world reset )
> 
> View attachment 5239779


Oh, and for the Great Reset you have to find the hole and use the Bodacious Paperclip. We await the prophesied demigod who can wield it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 19, 2022)

Same Grift - Different Asshole


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604890282184450048


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Kevin will be visiting Donald at the big house after all! GET ME OUTTA HERE! Will be his primary demand.  What if Jack busts Donald before the New year? Donald is gonna freak out if the judge doesn't give him conditional release, Kevin is gonna have to lay it on the line for Trump. Republican house members who aren't picketing the jail where Donald would be held, would be in serious trouble! Donald will expect no less than they charge police machineguns for him and go down in a hail of gunfire on the courthouse steps waving MAGA and TRUMP flags as they went down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donald is not going to jail any time soon.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Donald is not going to jail any time soon.


i'm not sure anymore what's going to happen...they have enough to convict him on more than one count.
will he be convicted? i think so. will he go to prison? i highly doubt it, the logistics of keeping SS agents to guard him in a prison seem untenable. 
as i've said before, house arrest, curtailed communications, no "statements" no twitter, no truth social...no audience.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2022)

matt cheating on his wife with a teenage girl that he took across state lines gaetz has the nerve to criticize anyone about HR not being their thing?...
that's the pot calling the kettle a pedophile.
https://thehill.com/homenews/house/3781266-gaetz-jabs-trump-over-mccarthy-support-hr-was-not-always-his-best-thing/


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> didn’t you know? One of the best-kept secrets in the corporate world, and I mean send-snipers classified, is that digital is mineral in origin. A novice can still pan a few kilobits a day out of many of California’s watercourses.
> 
> That’s how it was done for decades since the Earth cooled in circa 1952, until demand for digital went way through the roof, and higher-grade sources were needed, and traced to deep reserves, primarily in south and east Asia. Demand has since become critical, which is the real reason China is being such a jerk to the Uighurs.
> 
> ...


I don't think Palm Beach County would give him the permit to bottle sand, so he had to come up with something. Selling air is ingenious!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Donald is not going to jail any time soon.


There's a Wild Card in play..put your sunglasses on and whatever hat you wear.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> matt cheating on his wife with a teenage girl that he took across state lines gaetz has the nerve to criticize anyone about HR not being their thing?...
> that's the pot calling the kettle a pedophile.
> https://thehill.com/homenews/house/3781266-gaetz-jabs-trump-over-mccarthy-support-hr-was-not-always-his-best-thing/


Did you say Matt's cheating already with a child over state lines?..wasn't that an Elvis song 'over state lines'? Speaking of which, you're 13, and 'traveling' with a grown man. Pedophelia has long been a Southern tradition along with slavery.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure anymore what's going to happen...they have enough to convict him on more than one count.
> will he be convicted? i think so. will he go to prison? i highly doubt it, the logistics of keeping SS agents to guard him in a prison seem untenable.
> as i've said before, house arrest, curtailed communications, no "statements" no twitter, no truth social...no audience.


And he has to wear ankle bracelet, turn in passports..SS detail gets rotated out monthly, no 'friendsies'. Visitors would have to be approved by sentencing judge including Melania and the kid; they don't live there any way.

Any rule breaking and he will be remanded to the closest Federal lock-up. Permanently. His choice home (not maralago it's a country club) or Fed lockup..maybe an island?

But rules don't apply to him which is why behind bars is the only option.

I understand Madoff's bed in NC opened up and he was wealthier than Donald so it can be done.

We almost thought we weren't going to get him to leave the WH..he's dangerous..they're still wishing they could prosecute Snowden and would in a heartbeat.

Open Question..who did us more damage Snowden or Trump?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Oh, and for the Great Reset you have to find the hole and use the Bodacious Paperclip. We await the prophesied demigod who can wield it.


I was did a hard reset on my phone accidentally whilst stoned..they ask you question a few times 'are you really, really sure you want to do this?' Don't know how I answered 'yes'. I get these weird urges to be a computer engineer..'I can fix this.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5239693


And well chosen! He fit right into these categories in case there is any doubt, defined them. Bravo! Well done!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I will cut to the chase …. ( world reset )
> 
> View attachment 5239779


Unfortunately won't work- we know pretty far out and proven we can move off course.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Donald is not going to jail any time soon.


A few of the experts are saying march or April, but we will see, it could be sooner. It will be interesting when he gets before a federal DC judge on the documents and obstruction cases for a plea hearing. I think he will be very lucky to get conditional release on those charges, he could end up incarcerated until trial, or his lawyer would have to sweat for it. If he is released it will be with a muzzle.

Having Donald running around for a few more months freaking out will only destroy the republican party even more and perhaps led to a compromise speaker with democratic support. It will be that or follow Donald to crazy town and ultimate violence, because he will demand it on the way down. Mitch wants to memory hole Donald and put lipstick on the pig, so keeping McCarthy out of the speakership only requires 5 moderate house members from close districts to vote with democrats on a compromise. With Donald running around lose for a few months, he will demand extreme actions and chaos.

I'm in no rush to see Donald go down, whatever works out for the best of the country, there are plenty of cronies and minions who are guilty of crimes too. What interests me most at this point is how far into the republican house and senate will Jack go, if the evidence leads him there? Meadows was conspiracy central and he only turned over a fraction of the texts and emails, he needs a deal badly and might be cooperating with the feds.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I don't think Palm Beach County would give him the permit to bottle sand, so he had to come up with something. Selling air is ingenious!


No. Radio (air) is a whole ‘nother story and quite the tragedy, since the best kind came from a rare and beautiful rainforest tree doomed by its low germination rate and collected to extinction, most recently in the Seychelles. The modern stuff is a substitute made from coal.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> There's a Wild Card in play..put your sunglasses on and whatever hat you wear.


When have I ever been wrong?

Oh, yeah, never mind.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Did you say Matt's cheating already with a child over state lines?..wasn't that an Elvis song 'over state lines'? Speaking of which, you're 13, and 'traveling' with a grown man. Pedophelia has long been a Southern tradition along with slavery.


where do you guys get this shit? people used to fuck their cousins because they lived in the next holler, and it took hours if not days to go anywhere else...we got cars now, and paved roads...it's not a southern hobby to bag all your cousins anymore, and hasn't been since well before i was born....this isn't a fucking Truman Capote novel.


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I don't think Palm Beach County would give him the permit to bottle sand. . . . . . . .


There are sand pits all over Florida. It's bought and sold by the cubic yard. When I was in the grass seed business, the owner of the farm had two sons. One had the sandpit and the other had dump trucks to haul it. 

The redhats are not known for reading the fine print, so as long as beach sand is in the name, they will never actually see that it's not.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I was did a hard reset on my phone accidentally whilst stoned..they ask you question a few times 'are you really, really sure you want to do this?' Don't know how I





injinji said:


> There are sand pits all over Florida. It's bought and sold by the cubic yard. When I was in the grass seed business, the owner of the farm had two sons. One had the sandpit and the other had dump trucks to haul it.
> 
> The redhats are not known for reading the fine print, so as long as beach sand is in the name, they will never actually see that it's not.


It was once, and soon will be again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where do you guys get this shit? people used to fuck their cousins because they lived in the next holler, and it took hours if not days to go anywhere else...we got cars now, and paved roads...it's not a southern hobby to bag all your cousins anymore, and hasn't been since well before i was born....this isn't a fucking Truman Capote novel.


Look at who they elect! Electing MTG brings up visions of toothless hillbillies still fighting the civil war wearing overalls with no shoes!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Kevin or Mike, take yer pick! There have to be a half a dozen moderates from close districts who will revolt or they will be finished as a party and take Mitch's hopes for a senate majority down with them.

A lot of these assholes are facing possible indictment, including McCarthy himself, they didn't want to talk to the J6 people, but Jack and a grand jury are another matter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604933457599115264


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kevin or Mike, take yer pick! There have to be a half a dozen moderates from close districts who will revolt or they will be finished as a party and take Mitch's hopes for a senate majority down with them.
> 
> A lot of these assholes are facing possible indictment, including McCarthy himself, they didn't want to talk to the J6 people, but Jack and a grand jury are another matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kevin or Mike, take yer pick! There have to be a half a dozen moderates from close districts who will revolt or they will be finished as a party and take Mitch's hopes for a senate majority down with them.
> 
> A lot of these assholes are facing possible indictment, including McCarthy himself, they didn't want to talk to the J6 people, but Jack and a grand jury are another matter.
> 
> ...


is he selling pillow chairs now?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

better watch those Ruso repugs......guess who the east is looking at, and this is from one of propagandist in Russia.....look at the name at the end...."He" is trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5239902


My pillow guy as speaker of the house, Mitch will want to take one of his pillows and smother the fucker with it! There is a picture of Mike walking out of of the WH with coup documents, where are they now Mike? Those congress people who defied subpoenas and others can't avoid questions by the FBI or a grand jury and it is a crime to lie to either. Jack will have Mark Meadows by the balls and doesn't need a deal for Donald over J6, but will give one to Mark anyway. Mark was conspiracy central for several schemes and plots, congress people are what he will get the best deal for since Donald will be gone over the documents case long before this gets in court. The more he throws under the bus the Merrier it will be for Mark and the more time he will get off. When they cut a deal with Jack they have to confess all their crimes and any knowledge they have of crimes by others.

If say Mark pleads guilty to a conspiracy involving Trump, his cronies and members of congress, and testifies along with receipts like text messages or emails, they are fucked. Remember, Trump said,* "just say it was stolen" to the DOJ "and me and my republican allies in congress will do the rest"...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> is he selling pillow chairs now?


You don't need to have a seat to be elected speaker, Trump himself could do it!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> better watch those Ruso repugs......guess who the east is looking at, and this is from one of propagandist in Russia.....look at the name at the end...."He" is trump
> 
> View attachment 5239904


They know treason when they see it, funny that so many Americans don't.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They know treason when they see it, funny that so many Americans don't.


i know and that's the sad part......if i'm getting this right.....our enemies to the east is pretty much dropping trump under the bus, and gonna back Desantis.....American's better watch the money flow


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where do you guys get this shit? people used to fuck their cousins because they lived in the next holler, and it took hours if not days to go anywhere else...we got cars now, and paved roads...it's not a southern hobby to bag all your cousins anymore, and hasn't been since well before i was born....this isn't a fucking Truman Capote novel.


The northern women here (20 miles as the crow flies) who can run faster than their brothers are the only virgins left .


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You don't need to have a seat to be elected speaker, Trump himself could do it!


yes but why chairman?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> yes but why chairman?


The speaker does not need to be an elected representative, but whatever the majority of the house wants. If she had the backing of 6 republicans and the democrats Liz Cheney could be speaker FFS! Now that would be a fucking spectacle to behold!  Donald would lose what's left of his mind, Kevin would shit and Mitch would just smile.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The speaker does not need to be an elected representative, but whatever the majority of the house wants. If she had the backing of 6 republicans and the democrats Liz Cheney could be speaker FFS! Now that would be a fucking spectacle to behold!  Donald would lose what's left of his mind, Kevin would shit and Mitch would just smile.


what does this have to do with my question?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> what does this have to do with my question?


Well about the only relevance it could have is chairs are another word for seats, unless chairpersons of committees were for sale and with Mike they would be! Anybody in the republican speaker's chair with this bunch of lunatics, grifters and criminals would be in for a very rough ride, elected or not and would need a pillow under their ass because it is bound to be sore.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

Repug trolls are going crazy right now after that spending bill passed.........don't they realize it comes out of the DoD money.....smh


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

Liz Cheney for speaker......i can see that...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well about the only relevance it could have is chairs are another word for seats, unless chairpersons of committees were for sale and with Mike they would be! Anybody in the republican speaker's chair with this bunch of lunatics, grifters and criminals would be in for a very rough ride, elected or not and would need a pillow under their ass because it is bound to be sore.


Look a little harder at post 8714. Hint: “chair”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Look a little harder at post 8714. Hint: “chair”


The republican's speakers chair would be a hard sell, only a fool would want it and apparently only fools do. It would be a hot chair so a pillow would be nice, until it combusted or melted. Whatever scum floats to the top will have an impossible task, a republican rump aligning with the democrats in the house to elect a speaker might have more luck with stable government and an image makeover.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The republican's speakers chair would be a hard sell, only a fool would want it and apparently only fools do. It would be a hot chair so a pillow would be nice, until it combusted or melted. Whatever scum floats to the top will have an impossible task, a republican rump aligning with the democrats in the house to elect a speaker might have more luck with stable government and an image makeover.


You are still missing my point and misusing my post to advance an unrelated agenda.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You are still missing my point and misusing my post to advance an unrelated agenda.


Then I guess you should make your point less enigmatic


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 20, 2022)

Toddler Tantrum # … too many to count.




Get Him General Zod … lol
Banish the fat fuck to the forbidden zone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Toddler Tantrum # … too many to count.
> 
> View attachment 5239942
> 
> ...


Jack will throw that one in his lawyer's face when he is looking for conditional release during his plea hearing, along with a host of other things. He will make them sweat to get him cut loose, and if the judge releases him they will muzzle him.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 20, 2022)

Funny comparison- 

Trump put out a laser eyed superhero card … well

General Zod ( Jack Smith ) has that power too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Toddler Tantrum # … too many to count.
> 
> View attachment 5239942
> 
> ...


If he keeps this up, when they plead him they might ask to have his head candled, hold him in custody to check to see if he's playing with a full deck, IQ test, MRI, etc... Have a professional report.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If he keeps this up, when they plead him they might ask to have his head candled, hold him in custody to check to see if he's playing with a full deck, IQ test, MRI, etc... Have a professional report.


He was born lobotomized - #fact


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> He was born lobotomized - #fact


The prisons are full of Donald's, under the law his kind of brain damage is considered a character flaw, not a mental illness. I'd like to see his IQ test results, I got him figured at moron level. Imagine all those republicans when they found out they were owned by a moron with an IQ of 85!  No brains required, just a dog whistle blown into a bullhorn, fear and hate.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then I guess you should make your point less enigmatic


I gave you all the clues. You’re usually quicker on the uptake. 
Like I said, the text of tweet in the mentioned post. To whom does _chair_ refer? (It should all clatter into place now.)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The prisons are full of Donald's, under the law his kind of brain damage is considered a character flaw, not a mental illness. I'd like to see his IQ test results, I got him figured at moron level. Imagine all those republicans when they found out they were owned by a moron with an IQ of 85!  No brains required, just a dog whistle blown into a bullhorn, fear and hate.


Interesting … i gauge his intelligence at below 20 .
Imbecile / Dumbfuck


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You don't need to have a seat to be elected speaker, Trump himself could do it!


And he's was threatening that too.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 20, 2022)

Most cockwombles / Shittgibbons would fall into that imbecile range - Don jr. / Jim Jordan / MTG / GQP
/ Maga


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Look at who they elect! Electing MTG brings up visions of toothless hillbillies still fighting the civil war wearing overalls with no shoes!


She certainly doesn't know proper English + Jewish Space Lasers? Exactly whose satellite was she talking of? I looked up everyone's religion..unless I'm missing it, no one is Jewish.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Interesting … i gauge his intelligence at below 20 .
> Imbecile / Dumbfuck
> 
> View attachment 5239986


Did pretty good in the “president of the United States” category though, go figure lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Did pretty good in the “president of the United States” category though, go figure lol.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 20, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Did pretty good in the “president of the United States” category though, go figure lol.


Reagan used to have a chimpanzee named Bonzo …
Chimp would have been better than trump.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 20, 2022)

Meanwhile ….. the Mango Mussolini stresses

Greasy / sweaty / *Derp

( real pic )


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Look at who they elect! Electing MTG brings up visions of toothless hillbillies still fighting the civil war wearing overalls with no shoes!


to you...because you haven't been to the place you judge so readily.
is all of Canada just like the trailer park boys, bob and doug mackenzie, and red green combined? or just the part you're from?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You are still missing my point and misusing my post to advance an unrelated agenda.


because he's thinking about trying to replace rona daniels as the head of the rnc....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> because he's thinking about trying to replace rona daniels as the head of the rnc....


Was it not clear that I was joshing pillowman about being addressed as chairman?


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> to you...because you haven't been to the place you judge so readily.
> is all of Canada just like the trailer park boys, bob and doug mackenzie, and red green combined? or just the part you're from?


Mostly Red Green where I’m at.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Mostly Red Green where I’m at.


Trailer park boys down east...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Was it not clear that I was joshing pillowman about being addressed as chairman?


The only thing Lindell will be addressed as is the defendant, probably the same for Gaetz and a few others. The republicans had better hope Donald is not running around loose for the next three of four months with the heat on and him freaking out expecting the FBI at his door any day. He will finish them off for sure, perhaps that is what Jack is waiting for, he wants to punish them extralegally!  McDaniel Romney has had her face buried in Donald's ass crack and the RNC is probably gonna be covering his legal bills again, that is probably the price for the chair of the RNC.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 20, 2022)

Another failed venture ….. 



Not that anyone didn’t see this coming ….

No physical delivery. No inventory needed. $99 unit price. 100 unit limit. That keeps the total transaction at $9900 - just under the $10,000 limit where the transaction would need to be reported and buyers identified. Add in untraceable crypto payments. And, this makes for an excellent way to launder $4.5 million.

Grift on display .


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)

trumpf's taxes. . . . . .


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The only thing Lindell will be addressed as is the defendant, probably the same for Gaetz and a few others. The republicans had better hope Donald is not running around loose for the next three of four months with the heat on and him freaking out expecting the FBI at his door any day. He will finish them off for sure, perhaps that is what Jack is waiting for, he wants to punish them extralegally!  McDaniel Romney has had her face buried in Donald's ass crack and the RNC is probably gonna be covering his legal bills again, that is probably the price for the chair of the RNC.


Someone addressed him as Mr. Chairman.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Someone addressed him as Mr. Chairman.


Mr. Meth Head Chairman


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Mr. Meth Head Chairman


High office


----------



## doughper (Dec 20, 2022)

He don't do no drugs, don't drink, nuthin'. Ever heard the ol' axiom, "Never trust a man who doesn't drink"?
See why? Right there, see it? A drunk has to redeem himself allatime. Has to make good a lotta times. You
don't drink, you're perfect, and u don't care about anybody else. OR, you USED to drink, you were a rotten
stinking alkie, and now you don't and so you're self-righteous about it and better than anybody who drinks
still, and better than anybody who doesn't drink because you think you know both sides, and they don't. That's
gotta be the logic behind that axiom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Someone addressed him as Mr. Chairman.


Consider the source...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Consider the source...


had to backtrack. Yup, a mental titan of maga.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Tell it to Jack and a grand jury, he will rat when the heat is on. Trump's ethics lawyer is a criminal, why doesn't that surprise me.



https://www.cnn.com/2022/12/20/politics/trump-ethics-lawyer-passantino-cassidy-hutchinson-misleading-testimony-jan-6/index.html



*Exclusive: Trump’s former White House ethics lawyer told Cassidy Hutchinson to give misleading testimony to January 6 committee, sources say*

Washington
CNN
— 
The January 6 committee made a startling allegation on Monday, claiming it had evidence that a Trump-backed attorney urged a key witness to mislead the committee about details they recalled.

Though the committee declined to identify the people, CNN has learned that Stefan Passantino, the top ethics attorney in the Trump White House, is the lawyer who allegedly advised his then-client, former White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson, to tell the committee that she did not recall details that she did, sources familiar with the committee’s work tell CNN.

Trump’s Save America political action committee funded Passantino and his law firm Elections LLC, including paying for his representation of Hutchinson, other sources tell CNN. The committee report notes the lawyer did not tell his client who was paying for the legal services.

Over the summer, Hutchinson emerged as a blockbuster witness for the committee, providing key insight into Trump’s state of mind and his actions leading up to the January 6 attack on the US Capitol. Before her public testimony, Hutchinson dropped Passantino and got a new lawyer.

When asked about pressure on Hutchinson after Monday’s hearing, committee member Rep. Zoe Lofgren, told CNN: “She was advised to say that she didn’t recall something when she did. So that’s pretty serious stuff.”

The episode is just one of several instances in which the committee has accused members of Trump’s orbit of trying to obstruct the panel’s investigation.

Two sources familiar with the situation tell CNN that Hutchinson has discussed the episode with the Justice Department. CNN has previously reported that Hutchinson was cooperating with the Justice Department’s January 6 investigation, after she became a crucial public witness in the House probe.

CNN reached out to the Justice Department for comment.

Passantino has not been accused of a crime. He said House investigators never reached out to him for an interview.

In a statement to CNN, Passantino said he didn’t advise Hutchinson to mislead the committee. “I represented Ms. Hutchinson honorably, ethically, and fully consistent with her sole interests as she communicated them to me. I believed Ms. Hutchinson was being truthful and cooperative with the Committee throughout the several interview sessions in which I represented her.”

Passantino pointed out it’s not uncommon for people to change lawyers “because their interests or strategies change,” according to his statement. He also said political committees sometimes cover client fees “at the client’s request.”

In response to an accusation from the committee that he also shared her testimony with other lawyers and the press even when she told him not to, he said, “External communications made on Ms. Hutchinson’s behalf while I was her counsel were made with her express authorization.”

By Tuesday, Passantino’s professional biography had been removed from the website of a midwestern-based law firm where he was a partner – and he acknowledged in his statement he was on a leave of absence from the firm “given the distraction of this matter.” That firm, Michael Best & Friedrich LLP, said on Tuesday it was not involved in the situation and Hutchinson wasn’t a client.

Passantino said he remains a partner at Elections LLC.

Concerns over witness tampering
The House January 6 committee, during hearings over the summer, said it was concerned about potential witness tampering. CNN has reported that witness was Hutchinson.

The committee summary stated that the panel “is aware of multiple efforts by President Trump to contact Select Committee witnesses. The Department of Justice is aware of at least one of those circumstances.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another failed venture …..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240109
> ...


And it all went right into his pocket.

There was no 'donate to my campaign' on this grift.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Reagan used to have a chimpanzee named Bonzo …
> Chimp would have been better than trump.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240018


Chimps turn because of The Spectacle.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5240156


And if we have this on one neat page just think what Jack has.

Are there any real hunters here? (no SAs during hunt)


----------



## topcat (Dec 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Reagan used to have a chimpanzee named Bonzo …
> Chimp would have been better than trump.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240018


And _mommy_ would be satisfied.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2022)

This is where the loop begins..(siri voice) initiating simulation.









Netanyahu, the godfather of modern Israeli fascism


Israel’s next Netanyahu-led coalition government may be the most extremist in its history.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2022)

Now why didn't anyone say this before? After-the-fact doesn't count but I'm happy Cuban is tackling drug cost.

On Crypto.









Mark Cuban says last year's crypto boom was '99% noise' – and Sam Bankman-Fried's arrest could pop the bubble


Disgraced FTX founder Sam Bankman-Fried's arrest in the Bahamas will force the crypto world to get its act together, billionaire investor Mark Cuban has said.




markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> And it all went right into his pocket.
> 
> There was no 'donate to my campaign' on this grift.


Probably took money to load up prison books - that way he can get chocolate bars and ramen noodles.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Probably took money to load up prison books - that way he can get chocolate bars and ramen noodles.
> 
> View attachment 5240312


Protection money? Check!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Probably took money to load up prison books - that way he can get chocolate bars and ramen noodles.
> 
> View attachment 5240312


If he's in Florida lockup it's the Little Debbie's account..most asked for item.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 21, 2022)

Welp ……


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605616653949100033


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> If he's in Florida lockup it's the Little Debbie's account..most asked for item.


Little Debbie is Sara Lee’s cousin from the other side of town.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Little Debbie is Sara Lee’s cousin from the other side of town.


Dolly Madison was granny.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Dolly Madison was granny.


And Hostess is her sock


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Little Debbie is Sara Lee’s cousin from the other side of town.


Well boyfriend, it is cheap, sweet and satisfying- can also be used as money you just make withdrawal from canteen for trades with other populace.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Welp ……
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605616653949100033
> View attachment 5240344


No mention of the $73M overpayment..wonder what year that was?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> No mention of the $73M overpayment..wonder what year that was?


or his impending Debt Load - he might have to charge more for prison guard handies / oral.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> or his impending Debt Load - he might have to charge more for prison guard handies / oral.
> 
> View attachment 5240398


looks like someone need to make some payments.......i'm guessing the banks own everything in my estimation

his finances just went


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> If he's in Florida lockup it's the Little Debbie's account..most asked for item.


His new nickname ! Bull on range, “it times for some “Little Donnie””.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> or his impending Debt Load - he might have to charge more for prison guard handies / oral.
> 
> View attachment 5240398


or a premium for in the t’rump


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Well boyfriend, it is cheap, sweet and satisfying- can also be used as money you just make withdrawal from canteen for trades with other populace.


“it is cheap, sweet and satisfying”, just like Budley!!!! .


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> cheap, sweet and satisfying


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605678000665681936


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

The trial in Georgia would be on TV...






*BREAKING: Fulton County DA begins DEVASTATING FINAL REPORT on Trump CRIMES*

The Georgia Grand Jury investigating election interference efforts by Trump and his allies has begun writing its final report. Meidas Contributor and Host of Legal AF, Michael Popok, reacts.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 21, 2022)

BWHAHAHAHA- stupid Kari Lake “ expert “


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605651356827717639

Liddy also asked Parikh to disclose who paid for his travel and lodging to speak at an event hosted by Lindell, whom he referenced as “the MyPillow guy,” in Missouri.

“That would, I assume would be Mike Lindell,” Parikh said. “All the travel was arranged, he asked me to speak at the event.”

Hmmmmm … election denier “ expert “

Too fat to join Cyber Ninjas clown clan i guess.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 21, 2022)

Horror in AZ election - the “ ballot “ sizing issue.

*facepalm

GTFOH KARI


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605673845989543938


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Horror in AZ election - the “ ballot “ sizing issue.
> 
> *facepalm
> 
> ...


as if she’ll feel the difference


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605704206932852736


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2022)

these hypocritical scumbag fucks have the utter motherfucking gall to release a report about the failings of security on january 6th...?
motherfucking security wouldn't have failed if you cocksuckers hadn't fucking attempted an insurrection.
how do these assholes sit down, with balls that fucking big?
https://www.cnn.com/2022/12/21/politics/republican-january-6-report-capitol-police/index.html


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> BWHAHAHAHA- stupid Kari Lake “ expert “
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605651356827717639
> ...


He did the sizing on purpose leaving the podium quickly for emphasis.

The on Redirect I would have asked if they are numbered with unique identifier? Then I would've asked how many times can on each unique identifier can someone vote regardless of size or ballots submitted.

And then I would've walked away like he did, but it would be faster since I have much less density to cut through the air.

And in black suit with red pumps..not an easy feat.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> “it is cheap, sweet and satisfying”, just like Budley!!!! .


Are you hitting on me? I was hoping for @printer..btw thank you for sending that cold ass air last night- I think we got two inches reporting in from Colorado's Banana Belt.

Back to you, Budley!

Dang! It's -15F, when it was 16 yesterday afternoon at 5pm was cold..it dropped from about 40 real quick like within an hour..now it 30 degrees less? Does anyone know frostbite time for my dog?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605678000665681936
> View attachment 5240413


Also, having a short, dark skinned kid like Don Jr isn't in the Trump gene pool..this picture is remarkable in their differences over mother. The Trump children are all tall and blonde with features from their respective mothers; except for one.

I've yet to find a pic of Ivanna Trump pregnant with Don Jr.- and I've looked.

Ivanka has had a lot of plastic nose, boobs, fillers and Botox..she would not have the looks she does..just another ugly heiress.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Are you hitting on me? I was hoping for @printer..btw thank you for sending that cold ass air last night- I think we got two inches reporting in from Colorado's Banana Belt.
> 
> Back to you, Budley!
> 
> Dang! It's -15F, when it was 16 yesterday afternoon at 5pm was cold..it dropped from about 40 real quick like within an hour..now it 30 degrees less? Does anyone know frostbite time for my dog?


3:15 pm


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 3:15 pm


Well it went up two degrees to -13..I saw one little chihuahua and he ran right back in..then there were two medium to large dogs just trucking around a friend gave me a few dog pads but he won't use them..most dogs are either go inside or outside but not both..not usually.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2022)

that's why i got a lizard, he poops once a day, i can clean it up with one paper towel, and he walks himself.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 3:15 pm


It's almost to your spot, Roger..tonight Denver is expected to be -61F. I just turned on the heat first time this year, I'm pretty insulated. Sun's out but can't see mountains..whoa.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's why i got a lizard, he poops once a day, i can clean it up with one paper towel, and he walks himself.
> View attachment 5240644


Someday, I'll have a bunny..just like a cat and uses litter..like a lion mane type bunny..I no longer have a backyard so it's outside 3x daily. I get really bad migraines and all that comes with..nausea, vomit, brain fog..last concussion put me over the top with six weeks in bed and I don't feel like outside, people etc.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's almost to your spot, Roger..tonight Denver is expected to be -61F. I just turned on the heat first time this year, I'm pretty insulated. Sun's out but can't see mountains..whoa.


link? My sources say -19 degrees. Wind chill is a scam.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's almost to your spot, Roger..tonight Denver is expected to be -61F. I just turned on the heat first time this year, I'm pretty insulated. Sun's out but can't see mountains..whoa.


i've been having to turn the ac on in the afternoon and the heat on at night...don't think i'll have to worry about the ac for a little while, finally.
we're supposed to get down into the single digits for a couple of days, then it's supposed to be back in the 40s at least a couple of days after that.
we might get an inch of snow, but the real danger here is black ice on the curvy roads, and that it takes days to melt back in the hollers where the sun only hits the road for a few hours a day. personally, my only concern is the power going off, and i have propane heaters and a generator to keep the freezer going...so w/e winter, you be you


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've been having to turn the ac on in the afternoon and the heat on at night...don't think i'll have to worry about the ac for a little while, finally.
> we're supposed to get down into the single digits for a couple of days, then it's supposed to be back in the 40s at least a couple of days after that.
> we might get an inch of snow, but the real danger here is black ice on the curvy roads, and that it takes days to melt back in the hollers where the sun only hits the road for a few hours a day. personally, my only concern is the power going off, and i have propane heaters and a generator to keep the freezer going...so w/e winter, you be you


now I’m curious: why were you running a/c?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> link? My sources say -19 degrees. *Wind chill is a scam.
> *



say that when it's blowing -20 air up your pants leg...
i spent 16 years in MN...once it's below zero, the rest is just bullshit, it's fucking cold, it hurts to have to work in it, it hurts to have to breath it...but it's never fun when the wind keeps freezing your eyeballs open and freezes the snot dripping off the end of your nose.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> now I’m curious: why were you running a/c?


we get a lot of direct sun on the roof, it heats the whole house up in the winter. it's not so bad in the summer, the leaves block most of it.
but it's gotten cold enough finally that i can just leave it on heat for the week or two, anyway


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've been having to turn the ac on in the afternoon and the heat on at night...don't think i'll have to worry about the ac for a little while, finally.
> we're supposed to get down into the single digits for a couple of days, then it's supposed to be back in the 40s at least a couple of days after that.
> we might get an inch of snow, but the real danger here is black ice on the curvy roads, and that it takes days to melt back in the hollers where the sun only hits the road for a few hours a day. personally, my only concern is the power going off, and i have propane heaters and a generator to keep the freezer going...so w/e winter, you be you


Merry Christmas, Roger..I love you friend


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we get a lot of direct sun on the roof, it heats the whole house up in the winter. it's not so bad in the summer, the leaves block most of it.
> but it's gotten cold enough finally that i can just leave it on heat for the week or two, anyway


An attic fan might do the job way cheaper.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> say that when it's blowing -20 air up your pants leg...
> i spent 16 years in MN...once it's below zero, the rest is just bullshit, it's fucking cold, it hurts to have to work in it, it hurts to have to breath it...but it's never fun when the wind keeps freezing your eyeballs open and freezes the snot dripping off the end of your nose.


set out a bottle of something that freezes at -20 and it’ll stay liquid.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> now I’m curious: why were you running a/c?


I usually run my AC here in the winter too, again, insulation of other units and height in the building- heat rises and I face west- the mountains and sun..sun is running low in the sky..couldn't get my poinsettia to bloom even with six week of dark in cabinet..kind of like growing weed but I intro'd bagged soil and I believe it wasn't clean which gave it some sort of blight..tried to work with it's eradication and I think I nute locked it, had buds but wouldn't bloom.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> say that when it's blowing -20 air up your pants leg...
> i spent 16 years in MN...once it's below zero, the rest is just bullshit, it's fucking cold, it hurts to have to work in it, it hurts to have to breath it...but it's never fun when the wind keeps freezing your eyeballs open and freezes the snot dripping off the end of your nose.


How do Canadians do this? They are north of us..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

The tone of Beau's videos has been changing a bit, he is addressing more viewer questions and many appear to be coming from republicans. He appears to be kinda of a bridge to sanity for some and his image attracts the usual suspects for a little "talk". 






*Let's talk about Hannity not believing it for a second....*


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> How do Canadians do this? They are north of us..


collective denial


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> An attic fan might do the job way cheaper.


i don't own the house, i rent it cheap, and don't want to upset the status quo...my landlady has been to the house ZERO times in 3 years, and i wanna keep it that way. $700 a month for a 2 bedroom 1.5 bath, with a fair sized living/dining area is not something you can come across easily around here, it would usually be at least 1200 for this, but my old boss/landlord at the apartments was friends with my new landlord and got me the place cheap, and i don't want to draw either her attention or her ire until i'm good and ready to move on.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> set out a bottle of something that freezes at -20 and it’ll stay liquid.


the same isn't true of my testicles...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> How do Canadians do this? They are north of us..


it's usually colder in Mn. and Wis. than it is in Man. or Ont., something to do with lake effect if i recall what i read correctly.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The tone of Beau's videos has been changing a bit, he is addressing more viewer questions and many appear to be coming from republicans. He appears to be kinda of a bridge to sanity for some and his image attracts the usual suspects for a little "talk".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's Mister Rogers for them..they have to turn somewhere..nothing is making sense because there is no true leader.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The tone of Beau's videos has been changing a bit, he is addressing more viewer questions and many appear to be coming from republicans. He appears to be kinda of a bridge to sanity for some and his image attracts the usual suspects for a little "talk".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fox is not 'news' and never has been. That word should be removed from its name. Beau, we're all grown, not children and we know what it means to make choices, living with the outcome of said choices..don't start to feel sorry for them now. Anyone who thinks Fox to be a true news outlet needs their head examined..why hasn't the FCC stepped in? Free speech. Same with Twitter.no I don't feel for those who made a choice and aren't home for their Christmas dinner.

Beau, in micro-doses, is now turning Trumps base against Trump.

Right now, Beau is the leader of The Spectacle.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't own the house, i rent it cheap, and don't want to upset the status quo...my landlady has been to the house ZERO times in 3 years, and i wanna keep it that way. $700 a month for a 2 bedroom 1.5 bath, with a fair sized living/dining area is not something you can come across easily around here, it would usually be at least 1200 for this, but my old boss/landlord at the apartments was friends with my new landlord and got me the place cheap, and i don't want to draw either her attention or her ire until i'm good and ready to move on.


I'd just continue to turn on the AC..Schuylaar believes in lo-pro too..it's a habit from the set of 12-15 used to run in my spare bathroom or closet in an illegal state.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> collective denial
> 
> View attachment 5240653


I saw some kid from school in shorts and flip flops the other day..I don't get it..isn't pledging haze week over by now?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I saw some kid from school in shorts and flip flops the other day..I don't get it..isn't pledging haze week over by now?


to be fair, I wear flip-flops year-round. I’ve been out in fleece-lined hat, gloves, jacket … flip-flops, skidding on the ice.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> to be fair, I wear flip-flops year-round. I’ve been out in fleece-lined hat, gloves, jacket … flip-flops, skidding on the ice.


You live in the desert.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You live in the desert.


I didn’t always.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I didn’t always.


Old habits die hard.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Old habits die hard.


?


----------



## xtsho (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Dec 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> There are sand pits all over Florida. It's bought and sold by the cubic yard. When I was in the grass seed business, the owner of the farm had two sons. One had the sandpit and the other had dump trucks to haul it.
> 
> The redhats are not known for reading the fine print, so as long as beach sand is in the name, they will never actually see that it's not.


Yeah, use the sand bar you live on to get rich…by using up the sand….


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 22, 2022)

Toilet Tantrum # ( who gives a fuck ) 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605988493267595265


----------



## topcat (Dec 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> BWHAHAHAHA- stupid Kari Lake “ expert “
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605651356827717639
> ...


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's why i got a lizard, he poops once a day, i can clean it up with one paper towel, and he walks himself.
> View attachment 5240644


Ya it’s all cute and cuddly till it drops a seagull size shit on you (looks like seagull shit to lol). I do miss old Norbert thought .


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Are you hitting on me? I was hoping for @printer..btw thank you for sending that cold ass air last night- I think we got two inches reporting in from Colorado's Banana Belt.
> 
> Back to you, Budley!
> 
> Dang! It's -15F, when it was 16 yesterday afternoon at 5pm was cold..it dropped from about 40 real quick like within an hour..now it 30 degrees less? Does anyone know frostbite time for my dog?


No, Mrs Budley wouldn’t approve. I do hope you and @printer hook up, another RIU match made in, ummm never mind lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> set out a bottle of something that freezes at -20 and it’ll stay liquid.


Communist!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Communist!


Wind chill fascist!


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Yeah, use the sand bar you live on to get rich…by using up the sand….


The most common use of sand is to mix it with cement to make concrete. Florida does have more than it's share of concrete.


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2022)

This one may be recalled. If so, one less for Kevin's majority.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Are you hitting on me? I was hoping for @printer..btw thank you for sending that cold ass air last night- I think we got two inches reporting in from Colorado's Banana Belt.
> 
> Back to you, Budley!
> 
> Dang! It's -15F, when it was 16 yesterday afternoon at 5pm was cold..it dropped from about 40 real quick like within an hour..now it 30 degrees less? Does anyone know frostbite time for my dog?


Have you seen the video of it hitting denver and rolling across downtown? It was wild. Was up north in Thornton and stopped for gas, while waiting 15 minutes it went from sunny to brown and you couldn't see 50 feet. Going down i25 there were tumbleweeds and just all sorts of large debris flying through the air, waves of sand on the road drifting like snow.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Have you seen the video of it hitting denver and rolling across downtown? It was wild. Was up north in Thornton and stopped for gas, while waiting 15 minutes it went from sunny to brown and you couldn't see 50 feet. Going down i25 there were tumbleweeds and just all sorts of large debris flying through the air, waves of sand on the road drifting like snow.


Ya, I saw that (not the news, the wall) and said 'self you better get the dog out' and got caught in the beginning part at 4:30 (damnit they said 5) it looked like the Upside Down behind glass in Stranger Things.

I've never seen flat clouds- those must really be high this AM.

Can you imagine traveling this in a covered wagon? I think about what people went through to forge more Nation.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Yeah, use the sand bar you live on to get rich…by using up the sand….


I had been suggesting Trumps next grift be to bottle Maralago sand- at least there would be something in hand over Nifties. He would need a permit though and Palm Beach..all of Florida is tight on permits.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Ya, I saw that (not the news, the wall) and said 'self you better get the dog out' and got caught in the beginning part at 4:30 (damnit they said 5) it looked like the Upside Down behind glass in Stranger Things.
> 
> I've never seen flat clouds- those must really be high this AM.
> 
> Can you imagine traveling this in a covered wagon? I think about what people went through to forge more Nation.


Before moving we came out here to visit. When we left there was a similar wall of death behind us. We left before sunrise so everyone else was asleep and when the sun came up and I looked in the mirrors it was just "omg wtf!" as a dust cloud of snow/sand/etc. followed. I had never encountered weather like that, it was like the first time I encountered thundersnow.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I had been suggesting Trumps next grift be to bottle Maralago sand- at least there would be something in hand over Nifties. He would need a permit though and Palm Beach..all of Florida is tight on permits.


then, when a bored geology grad student runs it through the analyzer, it’ll be from thirty miles southwest of Dhahran.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Before moving we came out here to visit. When we left there was a similar wall of death behind us. We left before sunrise so everyone else was asleep and when the sun came up and I looked in the mirrors it was just "omg wtf!" as a dust cloud of snow/sand/etc. followed. I had never encountered weather like that, it was like the first time I encountered thundersnow.


I experienced thundersnow in ‘83. (biiig snowstorm in Baltimore, like thirty inches in 24 hours) The thunder didn’t have the usual bumpy rumble, but a smoothly diminishing roar. Like a supersonic big jet passed overhead. Pretty damn cool.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Mitch's problem is between him and Trump, they filled the party with racists, fascists and white trash, while driving those with hearts and brains out. Trying to get the wild elephant tamed again might be an issue moving forward, because the more they lose, the crazier they will get.






*McConnell Says Trump’s 'Clout Has Diminished’*

13,520 views Dec 23, 2022 #McConnell #Trump #MorningJoe
In an exclusive interview with NBC News’ Sahil Kapur, Senate Republican leader Mitch McConnell issued rare and pointed criticism of former President Trump. McConnell cited Trump’s handpicked candidates in the midterm elections for the party’s defeats and promised to “actively look for quality candidates” to promote in the 2024 primaries.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 23, 2022)

Winds are picking up here and temp is dropping but still above freezing and rain snow mix. Actually now just snow . Expecting 50-60 mph winds tonight . Rebuilt generator (new carb and fresh gas) yesterday so should be just peachy ! Their also saying 30’ waves on the big lake tonight !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

*Dowd: You're Not Going To Support Democracy In One Country If You Don't Support It In Your Own*

12,723 views Dec 23, 2022 #msnbc #zelenskyy #republicans
Only 86 of 213 House Republicans attended President Zelenskyy's address Wednesday night. Some who did, such as Lauren Boebert and Matt Gaetz, did not stand for applause lines and appeared to be more interested in their phones. Matthew Dowd, founder of Country Over Party, joins Joy Reid to discuss.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 23, 2022)

Mom …. That fat guy is yelling again


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 23, 2022)

Grift Number # 1,000,000,000,000,000 


I am doing something I’ve NEVER done before. I want to send you a personal video message for Christmas… For the first time EVER, I’m filming a special video message to wish YOU a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! This video will be personalized for YOU only,” the former president wrote in an email to subscribers. 

The email encourages supporters to give at least $2 in order to be entered to win the “once-in-a-lifetime opportunity” and receive the single video message up for grabs.


“When I look over the entry list later tonight, will I see YOUR name? Contribute $2 TODAY to enter to win,” Trump wrote. 

The donations benefit Trump’s Save America Joint Fundraising Committee (JFC).

The offer comes after Trump last week teased a “major announcement” and revealed he’d sell $99 nonfungible tokens depicting himself as, among other things, an astronaut and a cowboy.

The proceeds from the digital cards, which sold out within 24 hours of Trump’s announcement, reportedly won’t go to Trump’s campaign, but will instead benefit him directly.

Another recent initiative, which benefits the Save America JFC, offers Trump supporters the chance to “sign” a Christmas card for the former president by sending in a donation.

“ We’re surprising President Trump with a special CHRISTMAS Card, and we want YOU to sign it. When you do, you can even leave a short note for him to read,” the fundraiser page reads.

Trump announced his 2024 run shortly after the midterm elections last month, but his campaign has been relatively inactive in the weeks since.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Mom …. That fat guy is yelling again
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240969


Hasn't truth social gone under yet? They owe a fortune to the server farm.

Wait until the heat gets hotter, Donald is gonna dance and howl a lot more than this. On twitter, if this piece of trash goes down or is bought out of bankrupcey and rebranded to go against twitter. It's basically a clone of twitter, so use the code with a new name, management and image. Donald will be in jail pretty soon anyway and he won't be tweeting anything after they indict him, because he will be either in custody awaiting trial or muzzled. US federal marshals are federal employees, just like secret service agents and the judge might tell the SS to make the best arrangements they can with them, because Donald is staying in jail like everybody else indicted over top secret documents! With all this shit, when they plea Donald over the docs, Jack is gonna throw everything in his lawyers face when he is looking to get Donald sprung on conditional release, he will sweat to stay out of jail until trial for sure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Mom …. That fat guy is yelling again
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240969


so trump is advocating for his own humane euthanasia?
and the euthanasia of his closest allies and family members?
seems severe to me, but if it's what he wants...


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 23, 2022)

I have a special, very big, the biggest announcement! I will be sending one lucky winner a video of my dog licking his balls. A small $2 donation to the Budley fund and you could be the lucky winner!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I experienced thundersnow in ‘83. (biiig snowstorm in Baltimore, like thirty inches in 24 hours) The thunder didn’t have the usual bumpy rumble, but a smoothly diminishing roar. Like a supersonic big jet passed overhead. Pretty damn cool.


We had something happen here..think back to August-ish 2019, when I first got here in July I noticed the lack of rain v. Florida, there was this crazy thunderstorm/lightening I'd not seen even in 35 years of Florida..so late summer 2019 late afternoon..'it looked like the beginning of War of the Worlds..even people were calling the house to ask if we see what they see. The clip has what the cloud looked like in the beginning.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Grift Number # 1,000,000,000,000,000
> 
> View attachment 5240971
> I am doing something I’ve NEVER done before. I want to send you a personal video message for Christmas… For the first time EVER, I’m filming a special video message to wish YOU a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! This video will be personalized for YOU only,” the former president wrote in an email to subscribers.
> ...


$2? He'd do better by going out to A1A on Mainland and panhandle..maybe wash a few windshields?..the bugs down there have acid blood and you have to get it off quick or it ruins your car paint.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Mom …. That fat guy is yelling again
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240969


it’s ok dear. The back pressure from his extra-strength Depends is just finding the only other way out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I have a special, very big, the biggest announcement! I will be sending one lucky winner a video of my dog licking his balls. A small $2 donation to the Budley fund and you could be the lucky winner!


i'll send you two bucks, as soon as you declare...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> $2? He'd do better by going out to A1A on Mainland and panhandle..maybe wash a few windshields?..the bugs down there have acid blood and you have to get it off quick or it ruins your car paint.


Clicking $2 gets you a credit card nightmare as rotating charges ( trump elves ) grab the green

or he could mash his man boobs together to clean your windows - ( i’ll take the bugs )


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll send you two bucks, as soon as you declare...


that was his declaration! DLHB Party candidate


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 23, 2022)

Trump must be on the hook for last minute “ grift giving “ …. Melania has highbrow tastes . That zebra skin Hermes Bag can’t buy itself.


*Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house ….
Not a creature was stirring, not even a RAT ;*

The stockings were hung by the chimney with care,
In hopes that *St. Trumptard* soon would be there;
The children were nestled all snug in their beds,
While visions of *indictments* danced in their heads;
And mamma in her moo moo , and I in my cap,
Had just settled down for a long winter's nap,
When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,
I yelled “ *What the Fuck !* “ as I sprang from the bed to see what was the matter.

Away to the window I flew like a flash,
Tore open the shutters and *threw out the stash*.

When, what to my wondering eyes should appear,
But a miniature sleigh, and eight tiny reindeer,
With a little old driver, so *portly* and *thick *,
I knew in a moment it *ain’t *St. Nick.
More rapid than eagles his coursers they came,
And he whistled, and shouted, and called them by name;
"Now, *VLAD *! now, *XI *! now, *MTG *and *LINDELL*!
On, *IVANKA*! on *ERIC *! on, *DONNY JR* and BLITZEN!
To the top of the porch! to the top of the wall!
*Now* *grab the cash away ! Cash away ! Cash away all ! *

So up to the house-top the coursers they flew,
With the sleigh full of *top secret docs*, and *tax papers* too.
And then, in a twinkling, I heard on the roof
The prancing and pawing of each little hoof.
As I drew in my *GLOCK*, and was turning around,
Down the chimney *St. Trumptard* came with a bound. ( and broke some shit )
He was dressed all in fur, from his head to his foot,
And his clothes were all tarnished with *pee *and soot;

A bundle of *documents *he had flung on his back,
And he looked like a peddler just opening his pack.
His eyes -- how they looked *glassy* ! his dimples how merry!
His cheeks were like *greasy hams* , his nose like a cherry!
His droll little mouth was drawn up like a bow,
And the beard of his *3 chins* was as white as the snow;
The stump of a pipe he held tight in his *yellow* teeth,
And the smoke it encircled his head like a wreath;
He had a broad face and a *big fucking belly*,
That shook, when he laughed like a bowlful of jelly.

He was chubby and plump, a right jolly old elf,
And I laughed *my ass off *when I saw him, in spite of myself;
A wink of his eye and a twist of his head,
Soon gave me to know I *will have nothing but 2 pieces of bread *;

He spoke not a word, but went straight to his work,
And filled all *his boxes *; then turned *like a jerk *,

And laying his finger aside of his *ASS*,
And giving a nod, up the chimney he went fast
Mmm;
He sprang to his sleigh, to his team gave a whistle,
And away they all flew like the down of a thistle.
But I heard him exclaim, ere he drove out of sight,
HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO ALL, AND TO ALL *SUCKERS *A GOOD-NIGHT!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Clicking $2 gets you a credit card nightmare as rotating charges ( trump elves ) grab the green
> 
> or he could mash his man boobs together to clean your windows - ( i’ll take the bugs )


You're right! That's why he's doing it- he wants you're card info.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump must be on the hook for last minute “ grift giving “ …. Melania has highbrow tastes . That zebra skin Hermes Bag can’t buy itself.
> 
> 
> *Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house ….
> ...


Blitzen should be Jared


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump must be on the hook for last minute “ grift giving “ …. Melania has highbrow tastes . That zebra skin Hermes Bag can’t buy itself.
> 
> 
> *Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house ….
> ...


Hard to believe it's actually his dance move photoshopped..look at his face..no wonder he has to pay for sex.

Someone should do Pulp Fiction when they do the Twist contest.






One of the best movies of all time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump must be on the hook for last minute “ grift giving “ …. Melania has highbrow tastes . That zebra skin Hermes Bag can’t buy itself.
> 
> 
> *Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house ….
> ...


My favorite line was 'throwing out the stash' I mean everyone's done that at least once for nothing.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5241046


#TRUMP2024


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Blitzen should be Jared


Why? German thing?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> #TRUMP2024


Donald has a reservation at the crowbar hotel. The list is far from complete with Trump, there will be hundreds, if not thousands of republicans going down with him. The investigations have only just begun and there are many crimes by many people, not counting the near 1000, busted for attacking the capitol. Unless Garland jerks Jacks chain, the evidence will lead him to lot's of republicans for lot's of crimes once they start squealing for deals and he gets into their phones and computers.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Why? German thing?


renaming seven out of the eight reindeer seems incomplete. The last four seem to be family.
We could also add Rudy the Red-hat Reindeer

“Rudy with your drips of blight
Will you sleigh the libs tonight?”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> renaming seven out of the eight reindeer seems incomplete. The last four seem to be family.
> We could also add Rudy the Red-hat Reindeer
> 
> “Rudy with your drips of blight
> Will you sleigh the libs tonight?”


That image is a classic that will live on in American history as iconic of Trump and his absurdity.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> renaming seven out of the eight reindeer seems incomplete. The last four seem to be family.
> We could also add Rudy the Red-hat Reindeer
> 
> “Rudy with your drips of blight
> Will you sleigh the libs tonight?”


Rudy has the red nose..I feel sorry for his daughter- she spoke out against his crazy..she was mortified.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That image is a classic that will live on in American history as iconic of Trump and his absurdity.


They're gonna look at us and say WTF?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603127661970481152


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Something to remember during the Hunter hearings and worth reposting. Mark's phone will likely come with Mark's computer and Mark's testimony to a grand jury and then at trials. He might be testifying against some congress people holding those Hunter hearings and he has receipts too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605247657647124480


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> that was his declaration! DLHB Party candidate


It’s always good to have options. A ball licking dog would be better than the last one IMO.


----------



## printer (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603127661970481152


I may need to take a little blue pill to help bobbithead feel her strong points while on her knees.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

printer said:


> I may need to take a little blue pill to help bobbithead feel her strong points while on her knees.


I’d need to be hanged.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

printer said:


> I may need to take a little blue pill to help bobbithead feel her strong points while on her knees.


Ted Cruz felt the power of the Lord I hear, or at least people are saying...


----------



## printer (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’d need to be hanged.


Offhand I can not remember the term but they have a thing with a wall and a hole in it just for times like this.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

printer said:


> Offhand I can not remember the term but they have a thing with a wall and a hole in it just for times like this.


coupla years back, I lived a stone’s throw from the holesale distributor.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> coupla years back, I lived a stone’s throw from the holesale distributor.


Trumpy is a VIP GOLDEN SHOWER MEMBER


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trumpy is a VIP GOLDEN SHOWER MEMBER
> 
> View attachment 5241129


that would terminate my constitution!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> that would terminate my constitution!


Actually I created a bunch of AI drawings of the fat fuck - should have NFT those. 
But they are straight nightmare fuel . I got worse ones.

Relieving Red Hat morons of their cat food money seems easy these days.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Actually I created a bunch of AI drawings of the fat fuck - should have NFT those.
> But they are straight nightmare fuel . I got worse ones.
> 
> Relieving Red Hat morons of their cat food money seems easy these days.


thank you for not posting any more of them.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 23, 2022)

Yeah …. They be horrible. A few keywords into the computer and a portal opens up.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yeah …. They be horrible. A few keywords into the computer and a portal opens up.


I’m pretty sure the gif is modeled on the Sol 740 scene from Akira. Epic scene from a great movie. You get a glimpse of the massive weapon here.
n. b. not to be confused with Solly 740, which haunts MTG’s dark dreams.


----------



## printer (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> coupla years back, I lived a stone’s throw from the holesale distributor.


That is it. Not much retail traffic. Maybe she was working that night. MAGAt hat on backwards.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

printer said:


> That is it. Not much retail traffic. Maybe she was working that night. MAGAt hat on backwards.


The handicapped slot is a nice touch. Good to know they’re servicing the disabled market.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’d need to be hanged.


for her to notice it? yeah...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 23, 2022)

Two Knobheads


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606343801018073088


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 23, 2022)

Cousin Eddie is back - crazier than ever.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606327253805277184


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> for her to notice it? yeah...


no. Hanging produces a reliable physiological response even while the mind is in a bad place.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Cousin Eddie is back - crazier than ever.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606327253805277184


i'm so disappointed that cousin eddy turned out like this.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> no. Hanging produces a reliable physiological response even while the mind is in a bad place.


No. Asphyxiation produces that effect, hanging produces a broken neck...if done properly.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> No. Asphyxiation produces that effect, hanging produces a broken neck...if done properly.


the drop innovation is relatively recent.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2022)

so basically mccarthy is saying that because mcturkeyneck didn't let him play his fucked up games and let the entire country go into financial free fall, so that a few republicans could hold the rest of the nation hostage with their idiotic demands, he's going to get even when he has a chance?

https://thehill.com/homenews/house/3787104-pelosi-on-mccarthy-calling-omnibus-one-of-the-most-shameful-acts-hes-seen-in-house-had-he-forgotten-jan-6/


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Actually I created a bunch of AI drawings of the fat fuck - should have NFT those.
> But they are straight nightmare fuel . I got worse ones.
> 
> Relieving Red Hat morons of their cat food money seems easy these days.


I want to see a few..please? Consider it holiday gift..btw Merry Christmas, Budz

Around Colorado way I say Happy Holidays because of my East Coast ways auto then I add Merry Christmas..'whichever you prefer' and someone who I do business with corrected me 'it's Merry Christmas'..'well I know how to turn a stinker of a conversation around most people just wish you well..'Merry Christmas to you to __________'.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so basically mccarthy is saying that because mcturkeyneck didn't let him play his fucked up games and let the entire country go into financial free fall, so that a few republicans could hold the rest of the nation hostage with their idiotic demands, he's going to get even when he has a chance?
> View attachment 5241224
> https://thehill.com/homenews/house/3787104-pelosi-on-mccarthy-calling-omnibus-one-of-the-most-shameful-acts-hes-seen-in-house-had-he-forgotten-jan-6/


Side Conversation.

The thing about God is there is a line where it says 'he's maker of all that is seen and *unseen*'.

I always wondered what they meant by unseen as a young Catholic child.

Back to South Park Meme..this is some heavy vibrationtaking place.

Quick everyone, take cover..something's gonna blow!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I want to see a few..please? Consider it holiday gift..btw Merry Christmas, Budz
> 
> Around Colorado way I say Happy Holidays because of my East Coast ways auto then I add Merry Christmas..'whichever you prefer' and someone who I do business with corrected me 'it's Merry Christmas'..'well I know how to turn a stinker of a conversation around most people just wish you well..'Merry Christmas to you to __________'.


i just smile and ignore them, and keep saying what the fuck ever i feel like saying...i've even had to tell that to a couple of people that got kind of pushy about it..."It's what the fuck ever i feel like saying today, if you don't like it, i don't fucking care."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Side Conversation.
> 
> The thing about God is there is a line where it says 'he's maker of all that is seen and *unseen*'.
> 
> ...


it seems pretty self explanatory to me. it's a claim that their deity made everything that ever was, is, or will be...whether we see those things or not.
that is all a bunch of horseshit, of course, as religion is nothing but a tool thought up by a few to control much larger crowds of people, from the first primitive priests, all the way up to the pope. religion is a scam to control stupid gullible people and relieve them of as much of their cash as possible.
the fuckers don't even pay taxes...remind you of anyone?


----------



## HGCC (Dec 24, 2022)

I tend to just say the opposite of whatever the other person says. No real rhyme or reason to it, it just sounds weird to me to have both people say the same thing in the context of the conversation, if im feeling wordy its "merry Christmas and happy holidays". Alternatively, "back at ya champ" with a finger point and wink. 

*I yell "hail krampus" at the folks leaving church or protesting abortion clinics.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it seems pretty self explanatory to me. it's a claim that their deity made everything that ever was, is, or will be...whether we see those things or not.
> that is all a bunch of horseshit, of course, as religion is nothing but a tool thought up by a few to control much larger crowds of people, from the first primitive priests, all the way up to the pope. religion is a scam to control stupid gullible people and relieve them of as much of their cash as possible.
> the fuckers don't even pay taxes...remind you of anyone?
> View attachment 5241232


It's actually the same tool (heaven/hell) that is used in slavery in the Caribbean..dying of work in the sugar fields people would commit suicide. Slave owners took from this I believe 'zombie' living death..if you take your own life..but it was really employee mitigation..if a slave killed themselves, you'd some how needed to replace hence the zombie story.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it seems pretty self explanatory to me. it's a claim that their deity made everything that ever was, is, or will be...whether we see those things or not.
> that is all a bunch of horseshit, of course, as religion is nothing but a tool thought up by a few to control much larger crowds of people, from the first primitive priests, all the way up to the pope. religion is a scam to control stupid gullible people and relieve them of as much of their cash as possible.
> the fuckers don't even pay taxes...remind you of anyone?
> View attachment 5241232


You don't have to tell me about 501c3..church payroll, parsonage, Yada..yada been there, done that..just once of my many skills..they do not deserve their tax status.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I tend to just say the opposite of whatever the other person says. No real rhyme or reason to it, it just sounds weird to me to have both people say the same thing in the context of the conversation, if im feeling wordy its "merry Christmas and happy holidays". Alternatively, "back at ya champ" with a finger point and wink.
> 
> *I yell "hail krampus" at the folks leaving church or protesting abortion clinics.


I never did it until CO. Happy Holidays is very East Coast melting pot and it's respectful of all what and when they celebrate totally accepted..in CO, I saw HH to be a bone of contention in this sea of white, so I added MC because HH has been said during adult years auto..it just comes right out. To say MC only? I feel very disrespectful. There is a Synagogue here. I was in dispensary two day ago and there were two black guys who came in same time, though I believe they were separate from each other (must be here for the holiday)..I wanted to blink SOS with my eyes and go with them...


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald has a reservation at the crowbar hotel. The list is far from complete with Trump, there will be hundreds, if not thousands of republicans going down with him. The investigations have only just begun and there are many crimes by many people, not counting the near 1000, busted for attacking the capitol. Unless Garland jerks Jacks chain, the evidence will lead him to lot's of republicans for lot's of crimes once they start squealing for deals and he gets into their phones and computers.







'claim victory..possession is 9/10'.

From 8.14.20



schuylaar said:


> he's not leaving the WH, my friend; i know it's beyond comprehension but this is where being American comes in.
> 
> he will barricade himself in.
> 
> 9/10 possession.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yeah …. They be horrible. A few keywords into the computer and a portal opens up.


And hyperlinks open new dimensions


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so basically mccarthy is saying that because mcturkeyneck didn't let him play his fucked up games and let the entire country go into financial free fall, so that a few republicans could hold the rest of the nation hostage with their idiotic demands, he's going to get even when he has a chance?
> View attachment 5241224
> https://thehill.com/homenews/house/3787104-pelosi-on-mccarthy-calling-omnibus-one-of-the-most-shameful-acts-hes-seen-in-house-had-he-forgotten-jan-6/


I am sooo hoping there’s something on that blow-dried weasel.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> And hyperlinks open new dimensions


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am sooo hoping there’s something on that blow-dried weasel.


Roger squirmed away with a pardon, which he subsequently will earn by getting himself indicted over J6, if he is not indicted, he will be ruined in legal bills. He, Flynn and others arranged for the J6 muscle while Bannon and others whipped the mob up, Jack is gonna want to know why they plead the 5th and a grand jury is a different matter than a congressional investigation. Several dozen of them plead the 5th and that would be a good place for Jack to begin, why?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Roger squirmed away with a pardon, which he subsequently will earn by getting himself indicted over J6, if he is not indicted, he will be ruined in legal bills. He, Flynn and others arranged for the J6 muscle while Bannon and others whipped the mob up, Jack is gonna want to know why they plead the 5th and a grand jury is a different matter than a congressional investigation. Several dozen of them plead the 5th and that would be a good place for Jack to begin, why?


caffeine not online. Not spotting Kevin in this tableau.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am sooo hoping there’s something on that blow-dried weasel.


Like Flynn, he plead the 5th when they asked him if he believed in the peaceful transfer of power. Playing that video to a jury will be devastating at his eventual trial.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> caffeine not online. Not spotting Kevin in this tableau.


Mark is gonna rat or rot in prison until he dies, he is the logical person to get a deal and he is a weasel who has receipts on almost all involved as conspiracy central and they won't be offering much of a deal for Donald, they will already have him over the docs and Mark was involved there too. I'm keeping my eye on Mark, he was mentioned in the J6 witness tampering issue with that sleazy Trump "ethics" lawyer too, she was his assistant and has the goods on him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> caffeine not online. Not spotting Kevin in this tableau.


I think more will go down over the cover up than the crimes, many will reset or delete their phones messages in the days and weeks after J6 or otherwise destroy evidence and for the key players that is a very serious crime with serious time.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kevin is gonna *rat or rot* in prison until he dies, he is the logical person to get a deal and he is a weasel who has receipts on almost all involved as conspiracy central and they won't be offering much of a deal for Donald, they will already have him over the docs and Mark was involved there too. I'm keeping my eye on Mark, he was mentioned in the J6 witness tampering issue with that sleazy Trump "ethics" lawyer too, she was his assistant and has the goods on him.


someone needs to make T-shirts of the portraits of the second-stringers over that as the motto.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think more will go down over the cover up than the crimes, many will reset or delete their phones messages in the days and weeks after J6 or otherwise destroy evidence and for the key players that is a very serious crime with serious time.


they’ll have to try a goodly portion of the Secret Service.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

Kevin and Mark have become kinda interchangeable in my mind, Kevin is currently Donald's chief of Staff!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> they’ll have to try a goodly portion of the Secret Service.


Some of those are in more trouble than others, Tony and Trump's SS director could be looking at very serious time. The DOJ probably won't charge others lower down, but they would be fired at least. To delete anything after J6 would be a hard sell to a judge for a federal employee or politician, state or federal.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some of those are in more trouble than others, Tony and Trump's SS director could be looking at very serious time. The DOJ probably won't charge others lower down, but they would be fired at least. To delete anything after J6 would be a hard sell to a judge for a federal employee or politician, state or federal.


“a hard sell” as in tough to prove/convince? It’s what that term denotes.


----------



## topcat (Dec 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Cousin Eddie is back - crazier than ever.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606327253805277184


Write if you get work. Has-been.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “a hard sell” as in tough to prove/convince? It’s what that term denotes.


As in they look guilty as Hell, if the FBI wanted to see their phone. Everybody knew the significance of J6, especially the suspects or anybody involved in any way. Not even democrat victims at the capitol deleted their phones after J6, everything was potential evidence. Most of those who went down over Nixon, got caught by the attempted coverup.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As in they look guilty as Hell, if the FBI wanted to see their phone. Everybody knew the significance of J6, especially the suspects or anybody involved in any way. Not even democrat victims at the capitol deleted their phones after J6, everything was potential evidence. Most of those who went down over Nixon, got caught by the attempted coverup.


then how does that become a hard sell? Seems the opposite to me.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5241255


When I get down some rabbit hole with 20 tabs open I want to jump in and close the tab of one behind me..someday, for some reason, I can see it happen- how? That part hasn't come yet..tbd. Being human yet somehow traveling through time back or forward through the internet..even to other planets everything has a unique IP address.

Mars in 5-20 minutes depending on planetary alignment.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> When I get down some rabbit hole with 20 tabs open I want to jump in and close the tab of one..someday, for some reason, I can see it happen- how? That part hasn't come yet..tbd.


sometimes you have to bite down on a towel and Close All Tabs.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> sometimes you have to bite down on a towel and Close All Tabs.


I added more..sometimes I want to edit to continue and clarify my thought..you're too quick!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I added more..sometimes I want to edit to continue and clarify my thought..you're too quick!


At their very closest, the two planets are three light-minutes apart.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

I would lose my mind without Your PC Didn't Shutdown Properly- Restore Pages?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> At their very closest, the two planets are three light-minutes apart.


Well I was close. Got my time from here.









Communications - NASA


The Mars 2020 rover, Perseverance, has three antennas that serve as both its 'voice' and its 'ears.' They are located on the rover equipment deck (its 'back').




mars.nasa.gov




.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

Ummmm, what the hell is this? It was attached to Raw Story Daily EM Blast. I'm not clicking..is there anyone here brave enough?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Ummmm, what the hell is this? It was attached to Raw Story Daily EM Blast. I'm not clicking..is there anyone here brave enough?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241289


I looked up 1440. They seem legit.









1440 Newsletter


LEAST BIASED These sources have minimal bias and use very few loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by appeals to emotion or




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606669557296689152


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606719021642305536


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 24, 2022)

MTG called a “ two-bit whore “ …. Bwhahaha  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604993778984488960
The “Stop the Steal” leader—once an ally of Greene’s—subsequently returned to Telegram to tear into the Georgia Republican, who he referred to as a “trailer park hoodrat,” for “attacking” Boebert earlier this week after the Colorado congresswoman ignited a public feud with Greene.

“I’ve been aligned with Marjorie and accused of believing a lot of the things that she believes in,” Boebert said Monday at a Turning Point USA conference—which kicked off the feud. “I don’t believe in this, just like I don’t believe in Russian space lasers, Jewish space lasers, and all of this shit.”

In a phone interview with The Daily Beast, Peters said that Greene was “*actually a threat to national security*” and declared that she would “*burn in hell*” one day.

“Marjorie is NOT America First, but regrettably a faker and a liar who raised millions claiming she would impeach Biden, and now backs a man for Speaker who refuses to impeach Biden,” he said Friday evening. Additionally, Peters—like many other far-right pundits—engaged in an extremely sexist attack referencing the allegation that Greene had an affair with a “tantric sex guru” ahead of her recent divorce.

Peters suggested the “wholesome Christian mom” image she ran under was a farce, apparently in light of her divorce, calling her a “*two-bit whore*.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592303686059184128


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> MTG called a “ two-bit whore “ …. Bwhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it’s the tights. Honestly, who can resist them.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it’s the tights. Honestly, who can resist them.
> 
> View attachment 5241358


Manly chap that one ….


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606669557296689152


They're sold out already..damn you TicketMaster!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606719021642305536


Perhaps it will stop them from frivolous lawsuits and those with no standing to begin with, like Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

She may have failed a GED 3 times, but she only had to blow Ted Cruz once. She is still a whore, she just gets paid better for sitting on her ass than laying on her back. She represents the best of her district, it's the best they can do, like Trump represented the best in America, only the best people will do.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606119195887943683


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She may have failed a GED 3 times, but she only had to blow Ted Cruz once. She is still a whore, she just gets paid better for sitting on her ass than laying on her back. She represents the best of her district, it's the best they can do, like Trump represented the best in America, only the best people will do.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606119195887943683


She could have sold these things as making her “highly qualified for the political process”. But no.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5241506View attachment 5241507


"pigs always pigs..always'


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5241506View attachment 5241507


This element has to be subtracted from the equation before anything will..Righties don't reflect..they do what Trump has done in his Tweet.

This is more than sad and I'm tired of being exposed to him..is there anyway when people post about Trump to not see it?..that Tweet just fucking bummed me out.

Not your fault DIY..he's like a fucking stalker and this is where you want to end it any way you can.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is all of Canada just like the trailer park boys, bob and doug mackenzie, and red green combined?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Wind chill is a scam.


Says the Californian…


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Says the Californian…


1) the desert gets pretty cold.
2) I object on principle when a kinetic measure (wind chill) is used to describe a thermodynamic one (temperature). It is as nonsensical as quoting the horsepower of a jet engine. Yeah, people do that.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 1) the desert gets pretty cold.
> 2) I object on principle when a kinetic measure (wind chill) is used to describe a thermodynamic one (temperature). It is as nonsensical as quoting the horsepower of a jet engine. Yeah, people do that.


So does High Plains..without the sun? It's flat Kansas..when the wind comes whipping from Cheyenne from the North? Nothing to stop it that's why I can't even imagine traveling this in a covered wagon.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Says the Californian…


Merry Christmas

I hope your wife didn't have to work and you're enjoying together..miss seeing you.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> So does High Plains..without the sun? It's flat Kansas..when the wind comes whipping from Cheyenne from the North? Nothing to stop it that's why I can't even imagine traveling this in a covered wagon.


I don’t like cold much. And Kansas is a cakewalk compared to parts of Wyoming that can hit forty below (temp) and a hundred below (effective wind chill calculated off mammal body temp).
Folks were either tough as hell or dead back then. And their horses, who did that shit naked.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 1) the desert gets pretty cold.
> 2) I object on principle when a kinetic measure (wind chill) is used to describe a thermodynamic one (temperature). It is as nonsensical as quoting the horsepower of a jet engine. Yeah, people do that.


LOL.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5241602


it’s a dirty job but someone’s got to do it.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it’s a dirty job but someone’s got to do it.


It's good for neural pathways.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607129526936522752


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 25, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> I hope your wife didn't have to work and you're enjoying together..miss seeing you.


Merry Christmas to you too!

My wife isn’t working as we are all celebrating Christmas with my parents in New Brunswick.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 1) the desert gets pretty cold.
> 2) I object on principle when a kinetic measure (wind chill) is used to describe a thermodynamic one (temperature). It is as nonsensical as quoting the horsepower of a jet engine. Yeah, people do that.


Yes, I know it gets cold in the desert. 

Wind chill is more than a kinetic measure in Winnipeg in late January. It has to be experienced to be appreciated.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes, I know it gets cold in the desert.
> 
> Wind chill is more than a kinetic measure in Winnipeg in late January. It has to be experienced to be appreciated.


Physics state that it is kinetic, since it is tied to the _rate_ of heat loss.
I have experienced crackling windy cold. It knifes through clothes. It _hurts_. But it isn’t right to call it temperature.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Physics state it is kinetic, since it is tied to the _rate_ of heat loss.
> I have experienced crackling windy cold. It knifes through clothes. It _hurts_. But it isn’t right to call it temperature.


I agree and prefer the term “feels like” but either way, up here in the great white North, some kind of measure to portray increased risk can be life saving.


----------



## printer (Dec 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes, I know it gets cold in the desert.
> 
> Wind chill is more than a kinetic measure in Winnipeg in late January. It has to be experienced to be appreciated.


Been there, done that.



cannabineer said:


> Physics state it is kinetic, since it is tied to the _rate_ of heat loss.
> I have experienced crackling windy cold. It knifes through clothes. It _hurts_. But it isn’t right to call it temperature.


Walked a block to my sister's yesterday, -30 C, wind was cutting, maybe a -15 C on top of that. The point of the wind chill temperature is to factor in the heat loss (sure you understand) into an equivalent temperature in still air. It is used to judge how much clothing you need to wear. I have a knee length parka, niece asked about it yesterday, told her I bought it in '82. It is quilted, down filled canvas. Winter boots with felt linings, was feeling the wind blow in through the crack between the coat and its hood (held together with buttons, why they thought to make it removable I'll never know). I held one arm up to block the air getting to the gap and pull down the front of the hood so the air will not hit my exposed face, only looking straight down to see where I was walking. In ten minutes I was feeling skin burning even with my decent winter apparel. If I was anticipating a longer jaunt I would have taken a scarf and possibly ski pants.



winnipeg woman freeze to death - Google Search


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2022)

printer said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to walk the dog before sunup. I have to dress warmer for a windy 45 degrees F than a calm 25 degrees F. It’s the rate of heat loss that governs. 

I’d like to find pants that I can wear indoors* on a cold day, or outdoors in a cold and even wet wind. The outdoor catalogs are frustrating to read, because they are biased toward active people. I cannot seem to find passivewear. 

*which requires an incompressible insulator that doesn’t degrade in bed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 1) the desert gets pretty cold.
> 2) I object on principle when a kinetic measure (wind chill) is used to describe a thermodynamic one (temperature). It is as nonsensical as quoting the horsepower of a jet engine. Yeah, people do that.


i don't ever pay attention to their actual numbers, but a 5 mile an hour wind makes it feel colder, and the faster the wind, the colder it feels. i don't care how you quantify it, or even if you do, but i can stand 20 below, and have, if it's calm, where as 20 above drives me inside, with a brisk wind blowing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607129526936522752


do we really need to make up shit for him to have said?
isn't the shit he really says more than enough?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do we really need to make up shit for him to have said?
> isn't the shit he really says more than enough?




Unfortunately the “ Deep Fakers “ with Final Cut or whatever video program , tend to churn these out constantly.
Just like the fake pics of Biden grabbing Zelenskyy ass.

Basement Dwellers


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607074424293068801


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 1) the desert gets pretty cold.
> 2) I object on principle when a kinetic measure (wind chill) is used to describe a thermodynamic one (temperature). It is as nonsensical as quoting the horsepower of a jet engine. Yeah, people do that.


I never imagined that “wind chill factor” was any kind of scientific formula for splicing refrigeration into simple cold. Not saying there is no basis for massaging the two forms of thermal radiation into a single ‘effective temperature equivalent’, just don’t know of one. It’d be interesting to discover the opposite

I’ve primarily always viewed it as a rule of thumb, an internal calculation occurring below thought by considering humidity & the sound of the wind (if any) along w/ temp. Which is not to say that an absolutely still night must be less bone-chilling than a windy one…but I’d say my lived experience is believable for me, so - short of contrary evidence, I’m inclined to be satisfied. I can always stand to improve my grasp of things, tho, so I stay curious

Desert. Cold. Oh, yes.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Unfortunately the “ Deep Fakers “ with Final Cut or whatever video program , tend to churn these out constantly.
> Just like the fake pics of Biden grabbing Zelenskyy ass.
> 
> Basement Dwellers


hey, Volodymyr does have a grabbable caboose

In fact, he bumped Vladolf clean off the World Leaders With Their Shirts Off calendar

Moldova’s Maia Sandu is still July


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I never imagined that “wind chill factor” was any kind of scientific formula for splicing refrigeration into simple cold. Not saying there is no basis for massaging the two forms of thermal radiation into a single ‘effective temperature equivalent’, just don’t know of one. It’d be interesting to discover the opposite
> 
> I’ve primarily always viewed it as a rule of thumb, an internal calculation occurring below thought by considering humidity & the sound of the wind (if any) along w/ temp. Which is not to say that an absolutely still night must be less bone-chilling than a windy one…but I’d say my lived experience is believable for me, so - short of contrary evidence, I’m inclined to be satisfied. I can always stand to improve my grasp of things, tho, so I stay curious
> 
> Desert. Cold. Oh, yes.


I think it describes the calculable effect wind has on heat loss from a warm body. Thus 32 degrees with a high wind could rob heat as fast as minus twenty in calm conditions. It’s a real quantity.

But my left eye twitches uncontrollably when the weather womble calls it temperature.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2022)

just when you imagine abbott couldn't be a bigger douchebag...
the federal government needs to step in and clarify to this fucking moron what the laws are, and how they apply to him, as well as every other fucking redneck fuck face in texas. this is beyond stupidity now.
https://www.politico.com/news/2022/12/25/migrants-kamala-harris-home-record-cold-00075594
i think dumping them off in record cold just might count as reckless endangerment...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5241818


As he shrinks, his voice becomes smaller and weaker, when Jack takes him down over the docs, it will whittle him down to size, make him a felon and easier to prosecute for everything else they want his ass for, state and federal. There is a practical limit however, Donald is an old man with one miserable ass to give to the prison system. However indictments over the docs and J6 would be appropriate for the feds. If Jack turns Mark Meadows a lot of magats in congress will panic, Mark was conspiracy central for several of the schemes and they have him by the balls. I don't think Mark is gonna be the fall guy for Donald, but ratting out GOP congress people will get him the most time off of a very long sentence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2022)

I think 2023 is gonna be a brutal year for Trump and the magats in congress, NFW will Garland and Jack let them get away with what they tried to pull off. The evidence against some of them could be massive and compelling for conspiracy indictments, congress people and senators might be into it up to their necks. If people start pleading guilty to conspiracy and testifying it could get ugly in 2023 and 2024. If Mark Meadows cracks wide open and sells them all out for a deal the shit will really hit the fan over J6 as the conspiracy expands inside the GOP and starts taking the worse of them down. Once Trump is convicted, it will break the ice in more ways than one. When ya get these fuckers on the ropes, use it to strangle them, because there are no referees and the fight is for keeps.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 26, 2022)

He will continue to vent / bitch / anguish even from behind bars. Even when his “ social vocal chords “ are cut and truth social vanishes as he will.

The ranting is a clear sign of a panicked mind.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 26, 2022)

Trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> He will continue to vent / bitch / anguish from behind bars. Even when his “ social vocal chords “ are cut and truth social vanishes as he will.
> 
> The ranting is a clear sign of a panicked mind.


Padded cells don't echo much. 

I hope when they indict him over the docs and obstruction in DC federal court, the judge jails him until trial, like most others for similar crimes. Jack will have a powerful argument for locking him up based on his behavior alone, maybe even ask for a mental exam while he is waiting for trial. The judge could shock everybody and remand Donald to jail while telling his SS detail to make the best arrangements they can with the US marshals! The cuffs go on right there and once they get the fucker in a cage, he won't get out!  Equality under the law begins with a plea before a judge, not before and Donald must be treated no better or worse than others who stole top secret documents, most would have been in jail upon arrest and kept there until conviction. There are several hard ass federal judges Donald is likely to draw in DC and some of them will have no problem putting Donald in jail pending trial like they put others for similar crimes. These are the judges who usually preside over such national security trials and they have sent many people away for life and never usually give them bail pending trial!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump
> 
> View attachment 5241828


Not many Trumpers on the jury in DC... Mostly black folks could judge him and a black judge, that should get him pissed, especially when the judge gives him shit on sentencing!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not many Trumpers on the jury in DC... Mostly black folks could judge him and a black judge, that should get him pissed, especially when the judge gives him shit on sentencing!


i hope...


----------



## topcat (Dec 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5241818


Let's see...Marxist, that's it! I love the uneducated! My peeple are easily scared.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope...


If they try him in Virginia, it would be worse with many military veterans and government employees who took the oath and had security clearances. National security trials often take place there too and the conviction rate is very high for such crimes with a fraction of the case they have against Trump. We have the holidays and Jack has a mountain of new shit to go through with the J6 report, some of which might involve the documents case. Mark could have also recently cracked and it will take a long time to clean the crime out of him!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2022)

topcat said:


> Let's see...Marxist, that's it! I love the uneducated! My peeple are easily scared.


If you forced the issue, I doubt a majority of registered Democrats could even name all of the Marx brothers.


----------



## topcat (Dec 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If you forced the issue, I doubt a majority of registered Democrats could even name all of the Marx brothers.
> 
> View attachment 5241841


But making "First time watching" videos.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607426026157768704


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 26, 2022)

More drama from the Annoying Orange


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607509237697052674


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607509237697052674


It’s worth remembering that Pence stood by in silence while that man was bayoneting the executive branch, one department at a time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> More drama from the Annoying Orange
> 
> View attachment 5241980


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-11575353/Trump-2024-campaign-adviser-tells-journalist-ex-presidents-magic-gone.html


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It’s worth remembering that Pence stood by in silence while that man was bayoneting the executive branch, one department at a time.


i'm beginning to regret that they didn't catch and lynch him...it would have given the doj a sense of urgency they're sorely lacking, and no one anywhere would have been the poorer for his passing...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm beginning to regret that they didn't catch and lynch him...it would have given the doj a sense of urgency they're sorely lacking, and no one anywhere would have been the poorer for his passing...


He could have done something for his country, thank you for your service Mike, as he twists in the wind...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607495976415002626


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607461812676530176


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 27, 2022)

What's up w/this Santos dude, wins a 2 yr. term upsetting a NYork Dem seat w/a totally conjured up resume,not fudged a little mind you but a complete fabrication concerning his residences,heritage,education,and employment history. This fraudulent FK still gets to keep his seat,WTF I could be picking up litter in a McDonald's parking lot and be fired on the spot if they discovered I lied on my application,UNBELIEVABLE. Word is the Rep. party knew this and inside jokes about it were circulating among them,and their loaded for bear w/the house takeover to launch investigations,LOL,LOL,LOL, do they have an iota of integrity left?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

Scott Perry is in deep shit too, as are others, then there is that guy from NY who lied about everything. Their majority could be whittled down or weighted down by FBI investigations. Trying to harass the FBI using congress, with their personal involvement in matters under investigation, would be a very serious mistake. They only have a 5 or 6 seat majority that could be whittled down over time with indictments and defections. There are criminals among them other than those directly involved with J6, most are crooks at one level or another and lot's will be known when the rats start squealing and dealing.









Jim Jordan "quite likely" under investigation by DOJ: Former U.S. attorney


The House committee released a report on Thursday highlighting the GOP lawmaker's role in an alleged effort to overturn the 2020 presidential election results.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Scott Perry is in deep shit too, as are others, then there is that guy from NY who lied about everything. Their majority could be whittled down or weighted down by FBI investigations. Trying to harass the FBI using congress, with their personal involvement in matters under investigation, would be a very serious mistake. They only have a 5 or 6 seat majority that could be whittled down over time with indictments and defections. There are criminals among them other than those directly involved with J6, most are crooks at one level or another and lot's will be known when the rats start squealing and dealing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Margory Taylor Green,there are people not blessed w/good looks but their beauty inside still gives them a glow,on the other hand IMO she is ugly to begin with and it's further multiplied by her inner ugliness,she's just plain nasty and disgusting,a vile witch who is now a prominent House member.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

Mitch versus the magats, like watching a couple of scorpions fight in a jar!  Mitch has a couple of secret weapons, called Joe and Jack... Some in the GOP had their heads shovel a bit too far up Trump's ass and might go down with him.









GOP civil war tensions mount as Republican senators attack Mitch McConnell


Several lawmakers have taken aim at the Senate minority leader after he was one of 18 GOP senators to vote in favor of the omnibus package.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607461812676530176


i read that whole story, they go all over his living arrangements...but they never say fuck about the "three times"...seems like that would be at least as big a deal, don't you think?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> What's up w/this Santos dude, wins a 2 yr. term upsetting a NYork Dem seat w/a totally conjured up resume,not fudged a little mind you but a complete fabrication concerning his residences,heritage,education,and employment history. This fraudulent FK still gets to keep his seat,WTF I could be picking up litter in a McDonald's parking lot and be fired on the spot if they discovered I lied on my application,UNBELIEVABLE. Word is the Rep. party knew this and inside jokes about it were circulating among them,and their loaded for bear w/the house takeover to launch investigations,LOL,LOL,LOL, do they have an iota of integrity left?


he will be a useless impotent drag on the party...which is just fine with me. let them saddle themselves with a known liar, they seem to be pretty comfortable with that already


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mitch versus the magats, like watching a couple of scorpions fight in a jar!  Mitch has a couple of secret weapons, called Joe and Jack... Some in the GOP had their heads shovel a bit too far up Trump's ass and might go down with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's just gop infighting...they're two parties now, and cannot cooperate with each other. it would be best for the real republicans to just go ahead and expell greene, boebert, jordan, biggs, et al. from the republican party. see how they do as independents with no republican funding, no republican re-election machine to rely on. let them form a magat party and see how popular that is outside their little hardcore sideshow...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's just gop infighting...they're two parties now, and cannot cooperate with each other. it would be best for the real republicans to just go ahead and expell greene, boebert, jordan, biggs, et al. from the republican party. see how they do as independents with no republican funding, no republican re-election machine to rely on. let them form a magat party and see how popular that is outside their little hardcore sideshow...


Wait until Donald goes down and indictments start to drop for others, what Mitch does depends on what Mark does and there are a lot of republicans sweating about Mark right about now. Mitch is patient and will sit back and watch the DOJ take them down and when the moment is right, he will strike and when he does, it will bring the rest of them in line pretty quick. I figure indictments over J6 will sober many of them up, especially if Mark gets a sweet deal, and not for Trump's ass either, they don't need him for the documents case. Mark will make them sweat far more than Trump and Mark could be looking at dying in prison if he doesn't cut a deal for a lot of people, it's all or nothing for a deal from Jack. Mark will be facing serious state charges in Georgia too, conspiracy charges. If he were to testify there, it would be on TV and worth a deal for sure, so maybe they are working things out for King Rat, including witness protection in northern Canada!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's just gop infighting...they're two parties now, and cannot cooperate with each other. it would be best for the real republicans to just go ahead and expell greene, boebert, jordan, biggs, et al. from the republican party. see how they do as independents with no republican funding, no republican re-election machine to rely on. let them form a magat party and see how popular that is outside their little hardcore sideshow...


I think Jack means trouble for more than Trump and his cronies, his J6 investigation will lead into the congress too. Personally, I think if he can nail these assholes in congress he will and will go wherever the evidence and rats lead him. I think they need to worry, because a lot of people were doing a lot of crime and were sloppy and most would stab each other in the back to get a reduced sentence, there will be no shortage of rats. Most might go down for destroying evidence, or attempting to, the coverup might get more than the crime.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607797269050302464


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607801450972983296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607801453653155840


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

He's Catholic, he lied about that too Kevin and it looks like he got a lot of Russian money, the FBI might be asking questions. He had better not lie to them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607749385571520512


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 27, 2022)

Pence thinks indicting trump would be bad for our country.... Sounds like he thinks hes trumps mother. 
OH, Dont mind him.. He cant help it


----------



## doughper (Dec 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> As we all know, there is a civil war going on within the GOP...


I do not know that. I know that for as long as I can remember, GOPs are thick as thieves. They are a cohesive unit, always.


----------



## printer (Dec 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607797269050302464


Yeah but...

"...but she does not look like my 'HOT' daughter..."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

doughper said:


> I do not know that. I know that for as long as I can remember, GOPs are thick as thieves. They are a cohesive unit, always.


That was before Donald, he would create division in Hell and might yet!


----------



## doughper (Dec 27, 2022)

The Donald, as they call the criminal traitor, is only a symptom of the GOP disease. They've been hoping for somebody like him
since Reagan or, think about Nixon. Isn't that what Nixon tried to do, which was basically effect a coup of the USA? I call
what finally resulted after two Bush admins and a Clinton one, Reagan's Dream. I've been instructed in our board, before, and I
see their point about this GOP "civil war", but really, as is plain to see once the GOP takes over here in January, that they're as
cohesive a unit as the 1985 Chicago Bears defense was.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2022)

doughper said:


> I do not know that. I know that for as long as I can remember, GOPs are thick as thieves. They are a cohesive unit, always.


https://www.marubeni.com/en/research/potomac/backnumber/15.html
https://www.cnn.com/2022/11/14/politics/republican-party-extremism-problem-what-matters/index.html
https://www.thegazette.com/guest-columnists/republicans-are-at-war-with-themselves/
https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/3683733-mcconnell-mccarthy-public-splits-raise-questions-about-ability-to-govern/
https://thehill.com/homenews/house/3763291-mccarthy-to-mcconnell-amid-omnibus-deal-talk-wait-till-were-in-charge/
https://www.politico.com/newsletters/playbook/2022/12/06/mccarthy-puts-mcconnell-on-notice-00072494
https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2022/12/20/gop-boebert-greene-feud-speaker-mccarthy-panel-lead-vpx.cnn
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/02/28/marjorie-taylor-greene-white-nationalist-conference/
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/marjorie-taylor-greene-lauren-boebert-house-freedom-caucus-1344752/

you want more? i can get more  a cohesive unit....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 27, 2022)

printer said:


> Yeah but...
> 
> "...but she does not look like my 'HOT' daughter..."


He probably tried to grab her P …


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 1) the desert gets pretty cold.
> 2) I object on principle when a kinetic measure (wind chill) is used to describe a thermodynamic one (temperature). . . . . . . . .


Temperature, wind speed and relative humidity is used as a guide to what it feels like to mammals. I think everyone knows that wind chill will not burst your pipes.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> Temperature, wind speed and relative humidity is used as a guide to what it feels like to mammals. I think everyone knows that wind chill will not burst your pipes.


One of the things that got me going was an article about the storm just past, where someone who is paid to know and say better said parts of the Midwest experienced temperatures below minus sixty. 

~shudder~


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's Catholic, he lied about that too Kevin and it looks like he got a lot of Russian money, the FBI might be asking questions. He had better not lie to them.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607749385571520512


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5242177
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607797269050302464


"The reporter was a shaky & unattractive wack job, known as tough but dumb as a rock, who actually wrote a decent story about *me a long ago*." 

or was it Mar-a-lago?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607762955117936642


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

When Trump's cronies, minions and congress people are raped in prison they will want a video record of it to leak online!  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607896634431528961


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When Trump's cronies, minions and congress people are raped in prison they will want a video record of it to leak online!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607896634431528961


‘bout time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607932471135580160


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Dec 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.marubeni.com/en/research/potomac/backnumber/15.html
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/11/14/politics/republican-party-extremism-problem-what-matters/index.html
> https://www.thegazette.com/guest-columnists/republicans-are-at-war-with-themselves/
> https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/3683733-mcconnell-mccarthy-public-splits-raise-questions-about-ability-to-govern/
> ...


They are a cohesive unit as long as they win. There would be zero issues if they had won. Mitch didn't bitch until it became clear the trumplicans were a bigger drag than they were an asset. Traditional republicans were fully on board until they got pushed out.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he will be a useless impotent drag on the party...which is just fine with me. let them saddle themselves with a known liar, they seem to be pretty comfortable with that already
> View attachment 5242164


Yeah Roger,but that house seat was won on "false pretenses" and there should be a by-law in place to mandate a special election in this case,I'm sure the Dem. he unseated would win,shit how many people voted for this clown for reasons he listed in his bogus resume. but the fact that there are no by-laws mandating another election due to this complete fraud coupled w/the fact he said he'd back McCarthy for speaker has Kevin quiet on the matter,what a sacrilege that a situation like this can present itself w/no safeguards in place to rectify this shit,ANOTHER hit to our democracy that we didn't need on top of all the existing BS.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 28, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Yeah Roger,but that house seat was won on "false pretenses" and there should be a by-law in place to mandate a special election in this case,I'm sure the Dem. he unseated would win,shit how many people voted for this clown for reasons he listed in his bogus resume. but the fact that there are no by-laws mandating another election due to this complete fraud coupled w/the fact he said he'd back McCarthy for speaker has Kevin quiet on the matter,what a sacrilege that a situation like this can present itself w/no safeguards in place to rectify this shit,ANOTHER hit to our democracy that we didn't need on top of all the existing BS.


having a democrat in the spot would be better, but any damage done to the republican party has value.
he damages the republican party almost...almost...enough to make up for winning. but i too cannot imagine the people who elected him on completely false credentials will be very glad to accept him now. of course, they are typical republican voters....so he'll probably be in congress from the same district till he dies...who the fuck knows? they don't seem to know what they're going to do themselves until they do it, which makes it very hard to predict their responses, most of the time.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 28, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Yeah Roger,but that house seat was won on "false pretenses" and there should be a by-law in place to mandate a special election in this case,I'm sure the Dem. he unseated would win,shit how many people voted for this clown for reasons he listed in his bogus resume. but the fact that there are no by-laws mandating another election due to this complete fraud coupled w/the fact he said he'd back McCarthy for speaker has Kevin quiet on the matter,what a sacrilege that a situation like this can present itself w/no safeguards in place to rectify this shit,ANOTHER hit to our democracy that we didn't need on top of all the existing BS.


And once again it is *all *courtesy of the GOP with the world watching.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> having a democrat in the spot would be better, but any damage done to the republican party has value.
> he damages the republican party almost...almost...enough to make up for winning. but i too cannot imagine the people who elected him on completely false credentials will be very glad to accept him now. of course, they are typical republican voters....so he'll probably be in congress from the same district till he dies...who the fuck knows? they don't seem to know what they're going to do themselves until they do it, which makes it very hard to predict their responses, most of the time.


Got YA,but it's just another stain on a already filthy sheet.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> And once again it is *all *courtesy of the GOP with the world watching.


Something is out of whack when this type of gross misrepresentation of background will get one fired from a 20K a yr. job but this lying peckerhead can retain a federal house seat,pinch me,is this real?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> And once again it is *all *courtesy of the GOP with the world watching.


that's what i meant by doing damage...everything the republicans are doing that isn't behind closed doors is closely watched by the rest of the world, and the things they do behind closed doors are closely speculated on...of course, the same is true of the democrats, but i have a pretty strong idea that they aren't viewed with the same attitude...the rest of the free, democratic, peace loving world looks to the democraic party for cooperation, for help, maybe even a few for leadership...while they look at the republicans like scorpions asking for a ride across the river..and cooperate with them accordingly.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 28, 2022)

republicans suck ass at everything...not that they are correct in any way, but their justification for doing this fucking horrible shit is that the whitehouse is full of hypocrites...the bad acts of others do nothing to justify bad actions of your own.
there is no justification for abbott's plan. it's a childish tantrum, designed to make people feel sorry for the "plight" of texas.
texas is solely responsible for their own plight. if they got a governor into office that was more interested in helping the people of texas, instead of punishing immigrants for accepting the offer made on the statue of liberty, maybe they wouldn't have any "plight" to deal with. maybe they would have more money to spend on their fucking archaic infrastructure, that the republicans still ignore, in favor of grandstanding publicity stunts that only gets sympathy from deplorable white nationalist fucks.
https://www.newsweek.com/greg-abbott-texas-migrants-dc-kamala-harris-1769744


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 28, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Something is out of whack when this type of gross misrepresentation of background will get one fired from a 20K a yr. job but this lying peckerhead can retain a federal house seat,pinch me,is this real?


If you or I had just *one* folder that read Top Secret in our possession?

I'm getting ansy.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> republicans suck ass at everything...not that they are correct in any way, but their justification for doing this fucking horrible shit is that the whitehouse is full of hypocrites...the bad acts of others do nothing to justify bad actions of your own.
> there is no justification for abbott's plan. it's a childish tantrum, designed to make people feel sorry for the "plight" of texas.
> texas is solely responsible for their own plight. if they got a governor into office that was more interested in helping the people of texas, instead of punishing immigrants for accepting the offer made on the statue of liberty, maybe they wouldn't have any "plight" to deal with. maybe they would have more money to spend on their fucking archaic infrastructure, that the republicans still ignore, in favor of grandstanding publicity stunts that only gets sympathy from deplorable white nationalist fucks.
> https://www.newsweek.com/greg-abbott-texas-migrants-dc-kamala-harris-1769744


That's when you delete apps..triangulate through Reuters. AP, WaPo, NYT and become discriminate what you read and how your time is spent.

It's all noise to me.

I'd rather read the classics, engage with others senior to my IQ who challenge me..learn more of physics and brown noise my way through the stars in my own cabin with picture windows of galaxy in front of me..


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 28, 2022)

FTW IMHO Social Media = Digital National Enquirer International version.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2022)

republicans smh.....

*Police called to hospital room of terminally-ill patient vaping marijuana*
On December 16th, Hays, Kansas police entered the hospital room of 69-year-old Greg Bretz, who is suffering from terminal cancer, after a hospital worker at Hays Medical Center caught him vaping marijuana. Bretz said he has been vaping, as well as eating THC paste with bread, to relieve symptoms of his condition, since being hospitalized roughly three weeks ago.
Bretz is in the final stages of terminal, inoperable cancer that he most often lies ‘flat on his back’ in his hospital bed and can’t stand up without being assisted.
Medicinal cannabis is illegal Kansas, despite 68% of state residents support state-sanctioned medical marijuana access
Bretz was cited for drug possession and is set to appear in court after the new year on January 2nd, 2023.








Police called to hospital room of terminally-ill patient vaping marijuana


(Image Courtesy: Getty Images) HAYS, Kan. (KSNF/KODE) — Police are called to a terminally-ill Kansas man’s hospital room because he used a weed vape and THC paste to ease the symptoms of the …




www.fourstateshomepage.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> republicans smh.....
> 
> *Police called to hospital room of terminally-ill patient vaping marijuana*
> On December 16th, Hays, Kansas police entered the hospital room of 69-year-old Greg Bretz, who is suffering from terminal cancer, after a hospital worker at Hays Medical Center caught him vaping marijuana. Bretz said he has been vaping, as well as eating THC paste with bread, to relieve symptoms of his condition, since being hospitalized roughly three weeks ago.
> ...


Ummmmmmmm, I'm confused..let me get this straight:* 68% voted in MMJ yet it's still illegal*.

Guess Kansas votes don't count anymore..wonder what else was on that ballot that doesn't count? The Governor? State Assembly Members?

And that's why I take my medical into my own hands..nobody's gonna tell me while I'm dying what I can and cannot have..I'm also going to self terminate at the time and place of my choosing.

Met a lady here who had mastectomy and the next day they were turning off morphine at Banner.

I need surgery<shrug>.

The guy should've vaped under the covers..vaping smells like burnt popcorn if anything there's no smell + isn't the guy terminal and will be dead?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2022)

*Newly released records show top DeSantis adviser used private email and alias to coordinate migrant flights*








Newly released records show top DeSantis adviser used private email and alias to coordinate migrant flights


DeSantis has said the flights were designed to draw attention to the Biden administration’s southern border policies.




www.politico.com


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Ummmmmmmm, I'm confused..let me get this straight:* 68% voted in MMJ yet it's still illegal*.
> 
> Guess Kansas votes don't count anymore..wonder what else was on that ballot that doesn't count? The Governor? State Assembly Members?
> 
> ...


supported (poll), not voted in


----------



## CANON_Grow (Dec 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Newly released records show top DeSantis adviser used private email and alias to coordinate migrant flights*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sad that this kind of thing doesn't get the attention it should anymore.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)

A lot of dogs are like that too when they bark.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> republicans suck ass at everything...not that they are correct in any way, but their justification for doing this fucking horrible shit is that the whitehouse is full of hypocrites...the bad acts of others do nothing to justify bad actions of your own.
> there is no justification for abbott's plan. it's a childish tantrum, designed to make people feel sorry for the "plight" of texas.
> texas is solely responsible for their own plight. if they got a governor into office that was more interested in helping the people of texas, instead of punishing immigrants for accepting the offer made on the statue of liberty, maybe they wouldn't have any "plight" to deal with. maybe they would have more money to spend on their fucking archaic infrastructure, that the republicans still ignore, in favor of grandstanding publicity stunts that only gets sympathy from deplorable white nationalist fucks.
> https://www.newsweek.com/greg-abbott-texas-migrants-dc-kamala-harris-1769744


I think of what Abbot is doing as giving the finger to Democrats. That kind of juvenile act is what seems to me the motivation behind much of what Republicans have done and are doing. As some people who voted for Trump explain their act, they voted for him to give Democrats the finger.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I think of what Abbot is doing as giving the finger to Democrats. That kind of juvenile act is what seems to me the motivation behind much of what Republicans have done and are doing. As some people who voted for Trump explain their act, they voted for him to give Democrats the finger.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


>


He will go far in todays republican party...


----------



## printer (Dec 28, 2022)

*Incoming NY lawmaker joins growing GOP chorus demanding answers from Santos*
Incoming New York Republican Rep.-elect Mike Lawler on Wednesday joined a growing number of GOP voices demanding answers from Rep.-elect George Santos (R-N.Y.) after he confessed to fabricating part of his professional profile on the campaign trail. 

“George Santos owes the people of his district the complete and total truth about his personal and professional background, and a sincere apology for his behavior. Attempts to blame others or minimize his actions are only making things worse and a complete distraction from the task at hand,” Lawler said on Twitter. 

“With multiple federal, state, and local investigations seemingly underway, Mr. Santos should cooperate fully if he is to regain the trust of his constituents and colleagues,” Lawler added. 

Santos admitted earlier this week to falsely claiming that he had earned a college degree and misrepresenting his employment history, saying he’d graduated from New York’s Baruch College and worked at Goldman Sachs and Citigroup. 

The incoming lawmaker, who flipped a House seat for the GOP during the midterms to represent parts of Long Island and Queens, had also said on the campaign trail that he was “a proud American Jew” but countered Monday that he “never claimed to be Jewish.” 

A number of Democrats quickly called for Santos to resign from his elected position or for the House GOP to take action against him. 

Now, some Republicans have also joined the chorus. 

Another New York Republican congressman-elect, Nick LaLota, called Tuesday for a House Ethics Committee investigation into Santos, saying on Twitter that “New Yorkers deserve the truth and House Republicans deserve an opportunity to govern without this distraction.” 

Rep. Pete Sessions (R-Texas), a former chairman of the National Republican Congressional Committee, told the Washington Examiner in an interview published Wednesday that he doesn’t support Santos and that the House GOP conference should look into the matter. 

*“You cannot come into our conference as a known liar. *The way I read it, he admitted he fabricated it,” Sessions said in the interview.








Incoming NY lawmaker joins growing GOP chorus demanding answers from Santos


Incoming New York Republican Rep.-elect Mike Lawler on Wednesday joined a growing number of GOP voices demanding answers from Rep.-elect George Santos (R-N.Y.) after he confessed to fabri…




thehill.com





Well Trump broke that mold for all times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *Incoming NY lawmaker joins growing GOP chorus demanding answers from Santos*
> Incoming New York Republican Rep.-elect Mike Lawler on Wednesday joined a growing number of GOP voices demanding answers from Rep.-elect George Santos (R-N.Y.) after he confessed to fabricating part of his professional profile on the campaign trail.
> 
> “George Santos owes the people of his district the complete and total truth about his personal and professional background, and a sincere apology for his behavior. Attempts to blame others or minimize his actions are only making things worse and a complete distraction from the task at hand,” Lawler said on Twitter.
> ...


He's no Trump! Donald had a special talent, he had great power over the weak minded.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's no Trump! Donald had a special talent, he had great power over the weak minded.


the weak minded still make up the republican party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)

Santos is the obvious choice for GOP house speaker, he is fully qualified!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608295347104763906


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608275461217603584


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I looked up 1440. They seem legit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, hopefully they will stay that way and are not in a 'building credibility' portion of a long term troll.

It is tough to not know who owns them, but at the same time as soon as they did go public the conspiracy theories will start to fly trying to program all those anti-'them' triggers for future use.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

I think this asshole is in trouble, looks like a habitual criminal to me and there is definitely fraud in his past and suspicious finances afoot with sudden unexplained wealth. There is talk he is wanted in Brazil for crimes and probably lied on his immigration form too. The feds and press have this cockroach under a microscope now and who knows what will turn up, an indictment is the only thing that will get rid of him since he has no shame and neither do the republicans.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608230983509356544


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

Looks like Stevo might be doing state time too and could be in Sing sing before the J6 indictments drop. I imagine other states could indict him over this scheme too, since he had victims in all the states. Federal time is easier I hear, people are saying at least!






*Steve Bannon Should Be VERY WORRIED By What Happened in NY Federal Court*

73,327 views Dec 27, 2022
Steve Bannon should be worried about the verdict in his 'We Build the Wall' co-conspirator Timothy Shea's federal trial in New York.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think this asshole is in trouble, looks like a habitual criminal to me and there is definitely fraud in his past and suspicious finances afoot with sudden unexplained wealth. There is talk he is wanted in Brazil for crimes and probably lied on his immigration form too. The feds and press have this cockroach under a microscope now and who knows what will turn up, an indictment is the only thing that will get rid of him since he has no shame and neither do the republicans.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608230983509356544


so what happens if he is disqualified? is there a run off with the democrat who got the most votes and the next highest republican? do the republicans just forfeit and the dems win the seat? is there a whole new race?...seems to me like they should forfeit and the dems get that seat...which would just make it that much harder for them in the house....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2022)

which makes me wonder, if mccarthy loses his bid for speaker, which seems like a distinct possibility...who WILL get the job? far as i can see, no one else that wants it has even as much support as he does...can the role go unfilled? or will they be forced to pick someone they can all agree on somehow? and just who could they possibly all agree on? 
no way it'll be trump...and i'm starting to doubt mccarthy can pull it off, he's made too many enemies, stepped on too many toes lately, there are a lot of petty greivances against him, and this is when petty grievances can fuck you over good.
biggs wants it, but there is no motherfucking way he'll get the votes.
they have a 9 vote margin once they take control...and they have more than 9 republicans who have vowed not to vote for mccarthy...
so it's time for some ass kissing, and some promises written in blood and notarized before they get one bit of help...if it doesn't turn out to be more advantageous to just keep the vote going the entire term of the congress...all democrats vote no to EVERY republican candidate...let them fight it out among themselves, just throw a little kindling on the fire when it starts to die down


----------



## topcat (Dec 29, 2022)

doublejj said:


> He will go far in todays republican party...


Yep. Lies and deflection. Hate and fear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what happens if he is disqualified? is there a run off with the democrat who got the most votes and the next highest republican? do the republicans just forfeit and the dems win the seat? is there a whole new race?...seems to me like they should forfeit and the dems get that seat...which would just make it that much harder for them in the house....


If he is indicted and convicted he could be expelled from congress, but I think he can hold his seat until he resigns, it's state law and varies from state to state, in some places they have recall elections. As far as I know he can sit in a cell and still get paid unless he resigns, so could Trump as POTUS, under existing law the big house could become the White house. Don't look for the GOP to make him resign, not Kevin, seriously after Trump, they should have no issues with this guy. We will see I guess, because it looks like this Santos guy will be indicted for something serious, he is cut from the same cloth as Trump, only born poor, but has become suddenly and mysteriously rich in the past year or two. Never enjoyed his sudden wealth much, just jumped right into politics and dumped 3/4 of a million of his "own" money into the race. He is also in with the Russians up to his fucking neck.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> supported (poll), not voted in


I thought it was on ballot and voted in. I do see it passed their House but died in Senate Bill 560.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

Fabulist George Santos’s manufactured history gets even more bizarre and scummy


At this point in the saga of Rep.-elect George Santos, it might be easier to list the things he’s claimed about his life story that are true than the lies. It’s getting more bizarre by the day. The list of lies and inconsistencies includes his name,...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

GOP elections commissioner will plead guilty in federal voter fraud case


A New York county Republican elections commissioner will plead guilty to federal criminal charges in regards to a voter fraud case being investigated by the Department of Justice, the Times Union reports. Jason T. Schofield, who was the GOP election commissioner for Rensselaer County, resigned...




www.rawstory.com





*GOP elections commissioner will plead guilty in federal voter fraud case*


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2022)

Remember whennnnnnnnnnn..?


Hydroxychloroquine doctor died at age 48..it does not work against Covid.









Doc Who Pushed HCQ Dies; Fauci's Final Pandemic; Will Abortion Bans Restrict IVF?


This past week in healthcare investigations




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2022)

HGCC said:


> They are a cohesive unit as long as they win. There would be zero issues if they had won. Mitch didn't bitch until it became clear the trumplicans were a bigger drag than they were an asset. Traditional republicans were fully on board until they got pushed out.


Some of the new members said they were going after big business too. That will be the show to watch.


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> having a democrat in the spot would be better, but any damage done to the republican party has value.
> he damages the republican party almost...almost...enough to make up for winning. but i too cannot imagine the people who elected him on completely false credentials will be very glad to accept him now. of course, they are typical republican voters....so he'll probably be in congress from the same district till he dies...who the fuck knows? they don't seem to know what they're going to do themselves until they do it, which makes it very hard to predict their responses, most of the time.


It is a heavily Jewish district. I'm betting most of those guys will have something to say about it in two years. (if he last that long)


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> Pretty sad that this kind of thing doesn't get the attention it should anymore.


Florida does have sunshine laws that make all government communications open to the public. I'm sure the press and team blue will look into it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2022)

injinji said:


> Some of the new members said they were going after big business too. That will be the show to watch.


sounds to me like biting the hand that feeds them.


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what happens if he is disqualified? is there a run off with the democrat who got the most votes and the next highest republican? do the republicans just forfeit and the dems win the seat? is there a whole new race?...seems to me like they should forfeit and the dems get that seat...which would just make it that much harder for them in the house....


I'm not an expert on NY election laws, but from what I've read they do not have a recall option. It may be better to have him bloody and wounded for the next two years anyway.


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> sounds to me like biting the hand that feeds them.


They will learn pretty quick when the checks stop coming in.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2022)

injinji said:


> Some of the new members said they were going after big business too. That will be the show to watch.


Big Business response in Denver.





They'll step up to the plate and you're not gonna like it..it falls under Darwin's Survival of the Fittest.

Take a good look at what they've done to us below..that razor wire extends to all DOJ.











Survival of the fittest - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





There's been a lot of noise\vibration like something is going to explode..I'm feeling very odd.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> GOP elections commissioner will plead guilty in federal voter fraud case
> 
> 
> A New York county Republican elections commissioner will plead guilty to federal criminal charges in regards to a voter fraud case being investigated by the Department of Justice, the Times Union reports. Jason T. Schofield, who was the GOP election commissioner for Rensselaer County, resigned...
> ...


damn, for a party that rails nonstop about election fraud, they seem to be responsible for at least 90% of it...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Remember whennnnnnnnnnn..?
> 
> 
> Hydroxychloroquine doctor died at age 48..it does not work against Covid.
> ...


well, he died of lung cancer, so it actually has little to do with hydroxychloroquine, but you're right, it was just another stupid straw for trump to offer for suckers to grasp at...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2022)

injinji said:


> It is a heavily Jewish district. I'm betting most of those guys will have something to say about it in two years. (if he last that long)


i have trouble reconciling jews voting republican...that's like birds voting for cats...
do they not realize that 99% of republicans are sorry hitler didn't finish the job?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fabulist George Santos’s manufactured history gets even more bizarre and scummy
> 
> 
> At this point in the saga of Rep.-elect George Santos, it might be easier to list the things he’s claimed about his life story that are true than the lies. It’s getting more bizarre by the day. The list of lies and inconsistencies includes his name,...
> ...


it'll turn out that he's a Lithuanian lesbian druid librarian....those seem to be the only things (s?)he hasn't claimed to be yet...


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, he died of lung cancer, so it actually has little to do with hydroxychloroquine, but you're right, it was just another stupid straw for trump to offer for suckers to grasp at...


He didn't see the forest for the trees, too busy conning people..(Siri voice) Karma initiated complete.

It's all part of the whole in simulation.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> damn, for a party that rails nonstop about election fraud, they seem to be responsible for at least 90% of it...


That's because dear Roger, their MO is to always accuse your enemy of the same crimes you are committing..think about it..sometimes people post things here that you have to say WTF is in their mind..all we have are minds no coverings..we see the GOP members in person coming up with things 'let loose the Kraken'..who thinks of this shite?

It's juvenile 'you did it too'..to muddy waters, to purposely confuse, causing (here it is again) fear and chaos.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2022)

*Watching porn now requires age verification in La. because of new law*








Watching porn now requires age verification in La. because of new law


A new law that was passed in Louisiana requires age verification for any website that contains 33.3% or more pornographic material.




www.kplctv.com


----------



## HGCC (Dec 29, 2022)

The projection is...not funny because of the subject matter, but pretty telling. Hilarious in a very dark way one could say. It prompts me to want to know wtf is wrong with the pizza places they frequent (that's the funny part) and it's a good indicator of who should never be allowed around kids in an unsupervised setting (not funny). On a mediocre note, it's also pretty solid as an indicator of who will be cheating during an election or committing various other crimes.


----------



## topcat (Dec 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fabulist George Santos’s manufactured history gets even more bizarre and scummy
> 
> 
> At this point in the saga of Rep.-elect George Santos, it might be easier to list the things he’s claimed about his life story that are true than the lies. It’s getting more bizarre by the day. The list of lies and inconsistencies includes his name,...
> ...


 The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## topcat (Dec 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it'll turn out that he's a Lithuanian lesbian druid librarian....those seem to be the only things (s?)he hasn't claimed to be yet...


He was an astronaut and harvested fruit, while living in a car, not his own.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2022)

topcat said:


> He was an astronaut and harvested fruit, while living in a car, not his own.


At night, to the smoky light of a lamp he improvised from a discarded oil filter, he forsook sleep and studied tirelessly* to become a mail-order rabbi. 

*which made it hard to move the car on street-cleaning day every other Tuesday


----------



## topcat (Dec 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> At night, to the smoky light of a lamp he improvised from a discarded oil filter, he forsook sleep and studied tirelessly* to become a mail-order rabbi.
> 
> *which made it hard to move the car on street-cleaning day every other Tuesday


A man dropped a harp into his cup, and he found the blues was in his DNA. He taught Charlie Musselwhite.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2022)

topcat said:


> A man dropped a harp into his cup, and he found the blues was in his DNA. He taught Charlie Musselwhite.


it was the Mexican Blues Hard to pull off with a thrift-store accordion.


----------



## topcat (Dec 29, 2022)

Oh yeah, he is a descendant of Abraham. Was told by the Dalai lama he'd achieve _total consciousness _on his deathbed. Never received credit from Caddyshack.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2022)

topcat said:


> Oh yeah, he is a descendant of Abraham. Was told by the Dalai lama he'd achieve _total consciousness _on his deathbed. Never received credit from Caddyshack.


He took two tabs of_ total consciousness_ and it wasn’t actually the Dalai Lama but this annoying imposter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

topcat said:


> He was an astronaut and harvested fruit, while living in a car, not his own.


SNL had a guy who was a liar doing a comedy skit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> SNL had a guy who was a liar doing a comedy skit


that's....Tommy...Tommy Flanagan...yeah, that's the ticket, he and his wife Heather L...Morgan Fairchild...yeah, Morgan Fairchild taught the republican party everything they know about morals and ethics...yeah...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's....Tommy...Tommy Flanagan...yeah, that's the ticket, he and his wife Heather L...Morgan Fairchild...yeah, Morgan Fairchild taught the republican party everything they know about morals and ethics...yeah...


Life imitates art, even the onion from back then reads like republican fact today. Donald led them down faster than even gravity would allow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 30, 2022)

Feel like CNN should hire me as a consultant LOL, last winter I commented on this forum about the fall of Rudy Guliani,and don't you know 1 year later here we have a CNN special "The fall of Rudy",premiering Jan8. Here is a man who in 2001 stood as a symbol of New York's grit and determination,calmly reassuring the nation as he walked through the detrious of Osama's wrath. Now a tragic figure and a national punchline after captaining the boat that trolled the muck for conspiracy theories in support of Mr. Orange. Rudy,who took down the 5 family mafia commission in New York with glee turned 180 and supported someone who damaged the country levels of magnitude worse than the mob. At least the mob had some standards and their criminality aside loved the country,something that can't be said for the Orange man. How's the view down there Rudy?,man what a dive of the cliff you took.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 30, 2022)

As I sit down w/a pair of scissors trimming my summer's work HLN network is running a West Wing marathon. I know it is fictional but it is acclaimed and I believe that if anything it captures the pace, chaos,and complete unpredictability of the day to day operation of the Whitehouse accurately. As I watch these people pivot on a dime to put out fires that pop up out of nowhere it terrifies me that we actually had someone as unhinged and incompetent as Mr. Orange at the helm.Seeing episodes concurrently has vividly made clear to me how fortunate we are as a nation to have survived 4 years w/"that guy" as commander in chief. I feel like the country was floating on a piece of debris in the middle of the ocean,sharks circling, and luckily got picked up by a passing cargo ship.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 30, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Feel like CNN should hire me as a consultant LOL, last winter I commented on this forum about the fall of Rudy Guliani,and don't you know 1 year later here we have a CNN special "The fall of Rudy",premiering Jan8. Here is a man who in 2001 stood as a symbol of New York's grit and determination,calmly reassuring the nation as he walked through the detrious of Osama's wrath. Now a tragic figure and a national punchline after captaining the boat that trolled the muck for conspiracy theories in support of Mr. Orange. Rudy,who took down the 5 family mafia commission in New York with glee turned 180 and supported someone who damaged the country levels of magnitude worse than the mob. At least the mob had some standards and their criminality aside loved the country,something that can't be said for the Orange man. How's the view down there Rudy?,man what a dive of the cliff you took.


Rudy got the trump bump. 

From different accounts I’ve read, Rudy did very little to take down the 5 families. He more or less swept in at the end and took all of the credit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 30, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> As I sit down w/a pair of scissors trimming my summer's work HLN network is running a West Wing marathon. I know it is fictional but it is acclaimed and I believe that if anything it captures the pace, chaos,and complete unpredictability of the day to day operation of the Whitehouse accurately. As I watch these people pivot on a dime to put out fires that pop up out of nowhere it terrifies me that we actually had someone as unhinged and incompetent as Mr. Orange at the helm.Seeing episodes concurrently has vividly made clear to me how fortunate we are as a nation to have survived 4 years w/"that guy" as commander in chief. I feel like the country was floating on a piece of debris in the middle of the ocean,sharks circling, and luckily got picked up by a passing cargo ship.


It was one of the best programs network tv ever produced. An entertaining civics lesson with a great cast. Too bad more Americans don’t watch it. 

We can’t stream the series anywhere in Canada so I’m PVR’ing the episodes that are on HLN to watch again later. Surprisingly, my politically inclined American wife hasn’t seen the series. Originally the show was to centre on Rob Lowe’s character but Martin Sheen was so brilliant, it became centred around his character. 

Yeah, after starting to watch the series again, I’m also struck by the fact someone like trump actually held that office for 4 years.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Rudy got the trump bump.
> 
> From different accounts I’ve read, Rudy did very little to take down the 5 families. He more or less swept in at the end and took all of the credit.


Rudy got the credit but as always it's the agents in the trenches doing the mundane long hours of recon and cultivating rats that brought down the commission,along w/ all the younger members who held none of the "mustache Petes" methods, mouth shut,low key,no flash etc. Ironically if Rudy would have done the same after 9/11 he wouldn't be where he is today. Guess he was blinded by the orange guy's phony shine,you'd figure w/his background in legalities he'd know enough to keep a safe distance. I mean it didn't take a rocket scientist to know everyone who rubs up against the former Pres. gets stained and that reputation existed prior to 2016. Power and the spotlight are tantalizing and a lot of people don't know when to leave the trough.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 30, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Rudy got the credit but as always it's the agents in the trenches doing the mundane long hours of recon and cultivating rats that brought down the commission,along w/ all the younger members who held none of the "mustache Petes" methods, mouth shut,low key,no flash etc. Ironically if Rudy would have done the same after 9/11 he wouldn't be where he is today. Guess he was blinded by the orange guy's phony shine,you'd figure w/his background in legalities he'd know enough to keep a safe distance. I mean it didn't take a rocket scientist to know everyone who rubs up against the former Pres. gets stained and that reputation existed prior to 2016. Power and the spotlight are tantalizing and a lot of people don't know when to leave the trough.


I’m m pretty sure alcohol is a common denominator in Rudy’s bad decisions.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It was one of the best programs network tv ever produced. An entertaining civics lesson with a great cast. Too bad more Americans don’t watch it.
> 
> We can’t stream the series anywhere in Canada so I’m PVR’ing the episodes that are on HLN to watch again later. Surprisingly, my politically inclined American wife hasn’t seen the series. Originally the show was to centre on Rob Lowe’s character but Martin Sheen was so brilliant, it became centred around his character.
> 
> Yeah, after starting to watch the series again, I’m also struck by the fact someone like trump actually held that office for 4 years.


That's how it strikes me also,I'm sitting there watching and I just get the chills juxtaposing the Orange guy getting hit w/situations out of nowhere,I also can't visualize that clown in the Situation room,damn. I like how you spell center "parlez vous francais","ca va",J'habite a Massachussets", Je suis ecriter sur Rollitup"


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m m pretty sure alcohol is a common denominator in Rudy’s bad decisions.


Hear ya,Oxy-Contin and cocaine had me making some shitty decisions in my 30's and 40's but I always maintained some sense of control,gotta know where the line is and I stood inbounds,just.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 30, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> That's how it strikes me also,I'm sitting there watching and I just get the chills juxtaposing the Orange guy getting hit w/situations out of nowhere,I also can't visualize that clown in the Situation room,damn. I like how you spell center "parlez vous francais","ca va",J'habite a Massachussets", Je suis ecriter sur Rollitup"


My French is limited but it’s good enough to get me through Quebec without pissing off too many people.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It was one of the best programs network tv ever produced. An entertaining civics lesson with a great cast. Too bad more Americans don’t watch it.
> 
> We can’t stream the series anywhere in Canada so I’m PVR’ing the episodes that are on HLN to watch again later. Surprisingly, my *politically* *inclined American wife hasn’t seen the series. *Originally the show was to centre on Rob Lowe’s character but Martin Sheen was so brilliant, it became centred around his character.
> 
> Yeah, after starting to watch the series again, I’m also struck by the fact someone like trump actually held that office for 4 years.


Because there's enough IRL and those who need to watch aren't their demographic. There was a good series on HBO about life in Silicon and having a house looking for *the* angel investor..it did extremely well- too well that those who actually experience the life don't want to watch for entertainment..it was canceled.

The last political show I've watched was Our Cartoon President and pretty much the last half only. Nightly pundits brought me back to earth.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> My French is limited but it’s good enough to get me through Quebec without pissing off too many people.


That's good,French heritage is taken very seriously in that part of Canada.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2022)

Tax day today.


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Tax day today.


I guess my w2's coming in a couple three weeks will be my last ones. Unless I finish the damn novel I've been avoiding working on since I stopped working.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> I guess my w2's coming in a couple three weeks will be my last ones. Unless I finish the damn novel I've been avoiding working on since I stopped working.


Trump taxes to be released at 9AM.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It was one of the best programs network tv ever produced. An entertaining civics lesson with a great cast. Too bad more Americans don’t watch it.
> 
> We can’t stream the series anywhere in Canada so I’m PVR’ing the episodes that are on HLN to watch again later. Surprisingly, my politically inclined American wife hasn’t seen the series. Originally the show was to centre on Rob Lowe’s character but Martin Sheen was so brilliant, it became centred around his character.
> 
> Yeah, after starting to watch the series again, I’m also struck by the fact someone like trump actually held that office for 4 years.


another really good one is Madam Secretary with Tea Leoni.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 30, 2022)

https://www.thedailybeast.com/george-devolder-santos-maga-house-candidate-in-new-york-haunted-by-gig-at-alleged-ponzi-scheme



> A young, gay Republican born in New York City to Brazilian immigrants, congressional candidate George Devolder-Santos has embraced a public image as a “walking, living, breathing contradiction.”
> 
> But the would-be successor to Rep. Tom Suozzi (D-New York) seems less eager to share another detail of his personal story: for all his rants against “the swamp,” Devolder-Santos served as a director of an investment firm authorities say bilked millions of dollars from its customers.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

There are no ‘good’ Republicans, and the sooner that is universally acknowledged the better


In a case of unintentional damning by faint praise, Politico spills a bunch of pixels saying good-bye to the “GOP dealmakers” who are leaving the Senate in 2022, six Republican “negotiators known for working across the aisle,” who take the opportunity...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Trump taxes to be released at 9AM.


Oh, I see. I spend most of my time reading Josephus's antiquites of the jews, so not up to date on shit not happening 2K years ago.


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It was one of the best programs network tv ever produced. An entertaining civics lesson with a great cast. Too bad more Americans don’t watch it.
> 
> We can’t stream the series anywhere in Canada so I’m PVR’ing the episodes that are on HLN to watch again later. Surprisingly, my politically inclined American wife hasn’t seen the series. Originally the show was to centre on Rob Lowe’s character but Martin Sheen was so brilliant, it became centred around his character.
> 
> Yeah, after starting to watch the series again, I’m also struck by the fact someone like trump actually held that office for 4 years.


it shouldn't strike you that much...he didn't do all of the shit martin sheen's character did, he let the country go to shit, barely holding it together with staples and post it notes. on a scale of 1 to 100, trump didn't score over a 20 in any category...except being a treasonous slug...he aced that motherfucker.
our post office is run by a political hack appointed by trump and bureaucratic rules prevent his removal without it becoming some kind of major confrontation, our courts have been packed with politically biased hand picked trump supplicants, business was allowed to run basically uncontrolled for 4 years, and still have way too much leeway. he further gutted the IRS so that he and his rich friends could continue to cheat the country they served out of the taxes they owe...
he's was no fucking martin sheen...


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm beginning to regret that they didn't catch and lynch him...it would have given the doj a sense of urgency they're sorely lacking, and no one anywhere would have been the poorer for his passing...


…it would also have given Chump the excuse he needed for the Insurrection act - he’d still be in power…and we’d still be under martial law


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> …it would also have given Chump the excuse he needed for the Insurrection act - he’d still be in power…and we’d still be under martial law


or the democrats would have called in the national guard and trump and his cronies would be sitting in cells right now...
some would have followed the office, but i think many more would have refused his obviously illegal orders and stopped him.
there are a lot of good leaders in the national guard.
https://dc.ng.mil/News/Biographies/Article/1507876/major-general-sherrie-l-mccandless/
i could be wrong, but i'd like to think that someone with a record like that wouldn't have blindly followed a clearly illegal order, and indeed would have stopped trump's fuckery...


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 30, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> Pretty sad that this kind of thing doesn't get the attention it should anymore.


BUT HIS EMAILS!!!!


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> or the democrats would have called in the national guard and trump and his cronies would be sitting in cells right now...
> 
> i could be wrong, but i'd like to think that someone with a record like that wouldn't have blindly followed a clearly illegal order, and indeed would have stopped trump's fuckery...


If Pence had been hung to death in the assault, I doubt the chain of command would have ignored an order to deploy in response: there was a lot of confusion everywhere except among the overthrow forces…invoking the insurrection act in response to an attack which KILLED THE VP very likely wouldn’t have seemed out-of-line in those circumstances. Only serious, sincere doubts among NG command staff about who was up to what could have kept them from rolling out immediately once Pence was dead (or just hanging).

just occurred to me: the election-stealing scheme devised by ChumpCo is just…’plausible deniability’ cranked to 11. We need to stop automatically giving special credence to “Christians”, “republicans”, “patriots”, “white” people. As a culture, we’ve been hardwired to instantly assume christians are good, businessmen are good, patriots understand our history & government, black people are criminals, immigrants are unhealthy thieves.

TOO MANY of those ‘good, sane, honest, responsible citizens’ believe a ton of outright falsehoods based on *nothing* beyond them being told of them, which leaves them completely unmoored, unable to sanely govern their behavior


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> If Pence had been hung to death in the assault, I doubt the chain of command would have ignored an order to deploy in response: there was a lot of confusion everywhere except among the overthrow forces…invoking the insurrection act in response to an attack which KILLED THE VP very likely wouldn’t have seemed out-of-line in those circumstances. Only serious, sincere doubts among NG command staff about who was up to what could have kept them from rolling out immediately once Pence was dead (or just hanging).
> 
> just occurred to me: the election-stealing scheme devised by ChumpCo is just…’plausible deniability’ cranked to 11. We need to stop automatically giving special credence to “Christians”, “republicans”, “patriots”, “white” people. As a culture, we’ve been hardwired to instantly assume christians are good, businessmen are good, patriots understand our history & government, black people are criminals, immigrants are unhealthy thieves.
> 
> TOO MANY of those ‘good, sane, honest, responsible citizens’ believe a ton of outright falsehoods based on *nothing* beyond them being told of them, which leaves them completely unmoored, unable to sanely govern their behavior


Having seen the inside of fundamentalist/ dominionist society, I’ve had a couple of those wires cut.

even the red one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> If Pence had been hung to death in the assault, I doubt the chain of command would have ignored an order to deploy in response: there was a lot of confusion everywhere except among the overthrow forces…invoking the insurrection act in response to an attack which KILLED THE VP very likely wouldn’t have seemed out-of-line in those circumstances. Only serious, sincere doubts among NG command staff about who was up to what could have kept them from rolling out immediately once Pence was dead (or just hanging).
> 
> just occurred to me: the election-stealing scheme devised by ChumpCo is just…’plausible deniability’ cranked to 11. We need to stop automatically giving special credence to “Christians”, “republicans”, “patriots”, “white” people. As a culture, we’ve been hardwired to instantly assume christians are good, businessmen are good, patriots understand our history & government, black people are criminals, immigrants are unhealthy thieves.
> 
> TOO MANY of those ‘good, sane, honest, responsible citizens’ believe a ton of outright falsehoods based on *nothing* beyond them being told of them, which leaves them completely unmoored, unable to sanely govern their behavior


apparently my hardwiring harness was installed upside down...i do give special attention to christians, republicans, patriots and white people, as well as many you didn't list, but the attention they receive couldn't remotely be called credence...
everything that i believed while i was a kid, and a young adult, has turned out to at least be tainted, if not outright putrid...Lawrence O'Donnell may be the only man in America i trust at face value at the moment, and i still try to confirm anything he says about policy.
i'm glad we have to suppose what would have happened, because i'm not certain either way, just that it could have turned out much, much worse than it did.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 30, 2022)

Angry orange speaketh


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.thedailybeast.com/george-devolder-santos-maga-house-candidate-in-new-york-haunted-by-gig-at-alleged-ponzi-scheme
> View attachment 5242965


----------



## HGCC (Dec 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it shouldn't strike you that much...he didn't do all of the shit martin sheen's character did, he let the country go to shit, barely holding it together with staples and post it notes. on a scale of 1 to 100, trump didn't score over a 20 in any category...except being a treasonous slug...he aced that motherfucker.
> our post office is run by a political hack appointed by trump and bureaucratic rules prevent his removal without it becoming some kind of major confrontation, our courts have been packed with politically biased hand picked trump supplicants, business was allowed to run basically uncontrolled for 4 years, and still have way too much leeway. he further gutted the IRS so that he and his rich friends could continue to cheat the country they served out of the taxes they owe...
> he's was no fucking martin sheen...


He wasn't even Charlie Sheen!


----------



## HGCC (Dec 30, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> If Pence had been hung to death in the assault, I doubt the chain of command would have ignored an order to deploy in response: there was a lot of confusion everywhere except among the overthrow forces…invoking the insurrection act in response to an attack which KILLED THE VP very likely wouldn’t have seemed out-of-line in those circumstances. Only serious, sincere doubts among NG command staff about who was up to what could have kept them from rolling out immediately once Pence was dead (or just hanging).
> 
> just occurred to me: the election-stealing scheme devised by ChumpCo is just…’plausible deniability’ cranked to 11. We need to stop automatically giving special credence to “Christians”, “republicans”, “patriots”, “white” people. As a culture, we’ve been hardwired to instantly assume christians are good, businessmen are good, patriots understand our history & government, black people are criminals, immigrants are unhealthy thieves.
> 
> TOO MANY of those ‘good, sane, honest, responsible citizens’ believe a ton of outright falsehoods based on *nothing* beyond them being told of them, which leaves them completely unmoored, unable to sanely govern their behavior


Those are the groups I look at as being suspect.


----------



## printer (Dec 30, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Angry orange speaketh
> 
> View attachment 5243224


So finally made money (even if it was dirty) so will finally be paying tax?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2022)

More culture war from Rhonda Santis. 









DeSantis administration launches investigation into holiday drag show


Florida’s Department of Business and Professional Regulation (DBPR) on Wednesday announced it was investigating a holiday-themed drag show in South Florida. It said the department had received “mul…



thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> More culture war from Rhonda Santis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all the shit that's wrong with florida...and they gotta go after the drag queens first...
it's over crowded, traffic sucks ass, home prices are outrageous, they have at least one hurricane a year they never seem prepared for at all, they have shitty healthcare, their fucking surgen general is a fucking dr. oz level quack, they have a shitty crime rate, and "constitutional carry", along with the most retarded self defense laws on the entire planet, it's covered in cockroaches, armadillos, rats, and now, apparently, iguanas..
so yeah, definitely get to the drag queens first...


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's no Trump! Donald had a special talent, he had great power over the weak minded.


The Sith Lord of self-worship


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all the shit that's wrong with florida...and they gotta go after the drag queens first...
> it's over crowded, traffic sucks ass, home prices are outrageous, they have at least one hurricane a year they never seem prepared for at all, they have shitty healthcare, their fucking surgen general is a fucking dr. oz level quack, they have a shitty crime rate, and "constitutional carry", along with the most retarded self defense laws on the entire planet, it's covered in cockroaches, armadillos, rats, and now, apparently, iguanas..
> so yeah, definitely get to the drag queens first...


Alligators of Florida United (AFU) would like a word about their exclusion from mention


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> The Sith Lord of self-worship


Great power the Donald has over the weak minded, it's almost like the fucking force!


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what happens if he is disqualified? is there a run off with the democrat who got the most votes and the next highest republican? do the republicans just forfeit and the dems win the seat? is there a whole new race?...seems to me like they should forfeit and the dems get that seat...which would just make it that much harder for them in the house....


I agree, they should take the zero & shut up about it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Alligators of Florida United (AFU) would like a word about their exclusion from mention


as would the International Brotherhood of Sinkholes


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> He took two tabs of_ total consciousness_ and it wasn’t actually the Dalai Lama but this annoying imposter.


Not…TOM CRUISE???


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Not…TOM CRUISE???


Hey now; this is a family-friendly website! That is the Dali Llama.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

https://www.al.com/news/2022/12/mo-brooks-releasing-trump-tax-returns-nothing-short-of-evil.html

They keep saying "this sets a dangerous precedent"...How so? 
Every president since Nixon has willingly released them, and faced the mandatory audit without once trying to worm out of it...And i imagine any president going forward will do so as well, unless they have as much to hide as trump.
I've never paid much attention to mo brooks, has he always been a Truman Capote level drama queen? "Nothing short of evil."...Again, how
so?
A public servant, whose eight immediate predecessors set both a precedent and an example, to instill trust in the office, bucked a tradition, one of the few good traditions in existence. The President AND the Vice President are ALWAYS audited, every year, but trump acted to gut the IRS for his personal benefit...fought all the way to the fucking supreme court to hide his tax records, only to have them tell him that the law isn't behind him...
And now that's "evil"...
i think perhaps a person in mo brooks' position sending this kind of message might be what is evil. trying to stir the pot, keep things bubbling, set the stage for "mutually assured destruction."...just out and out setting the stage for preordained retribution...for doing the right thing, that should have been done to begin with. just imagine how outraged they would be if we ever asked for something THE LAST EIGHT FUCKING PRESIDENTS DID NOT DO BECAUSE ITS JUST THE RIGHT FUCKING THING TO DO...


----------



## topcat (Dec 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.al.com/news/2022/12/mo-brooks-releasing-trump-tax-returns-nothing-short-of-evil.html
> 
> They keep saying "this sets a dangerous precedent"...How so?
> Every president since Nixon has willingly released them, and faced the mandatory audit without once trying to worm out of it...And i imagine any president going forward will do so as well, unless they have as much to hide as trump.
> ...


Bombastic rhetoric. _Evil_ is just a dog whistle for debase.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

*Let's talk about Raffensperger's testimony....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

Contempt






*Let's talk about what Trump thinks of his followers....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy Indictment 2023 - you fat fuck.



Got me drank poured ( Jameson / mango ) and some sweet smoke


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5243781


if they mean the 21st century, they’re jumping the gun just a bit. 

If they mean the last 100 years, I’d like to know by what criteria he won over Joseph Stalin or Mao, or even small-timers like Idi Amin or Pol Pot.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> if they mean the 21st century, they’re jumping the gun just a bit.
> 
> If they mean the last 100 years, I’d like to know by what criteria he won over Joseph Stalin or Mao, or even small-timers like Idi Amin or Pol Pot.


Fake front pages have a certain amount of leeway.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

injinji said:


> Fake front pages have a certain amount of leeway.


Oh. Didn’t know.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2023)

this isn't about a particular gop asshole, this is about what they encourage their followers to do...
i wonder just how hard it would be for the FBI to track this picture down to it's originator, and demand an apology to both Biden and that child's family, publicly? because they both deserve it, and who ever made it deserves that kind of public humiliation.
https://factcheck.afp.com/doc.afp.com.336A9V6
figures it would pop up on a fuckbag like stew peters' show


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 1, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this isn't about a particular gop asshole, this is about what they encourage their followers to do...
> i wonder just how hard it would be for the FBI to track this picture down to it's originator, and demand an apology to both Biden and that child's family, publicly? because they both deserve it, and who ever made it deserves that kind of public humiliation.
> https://factcheck.afp.com/doc.afp.com.336A9V6
> figures it would pop up on a fuckbag like stew peters' show


There really should be some kind of law against manufacturing child porn and distributing it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2023)

That would be great, Donald running from his cell as an independent, syphoning off the magat vote from the GOP in 2024 with his stable of lunatic con artist candidates for congress with him top of the independent ticket against Desantis and Joe. The republicans would be trying to get him disqualified from holding office and would be at war with the magats and qtards, it would be a real mess for them. Only the RINO's won't make the pilgrimage to the big house for an audience with the orange king!  Of course Donald could also win the GOP nomination from his prison cell too and they would all be forced to back the party's nominee, in the middle of the J6 trials...









Trump Appears To Float Third-Party Threat If GOP Won't Back Him


If Republicans lose, it'll be what they deserve for not supporting Trump, warned the author of an article the former president posted on Truth Social.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That would be great, Donald running from his cell as an independent, syphoning off the magat vote from the GOP in 2024 with his stable of lunatic con artist candidates for congress with him top of the independent ticket against Desantis and Joe. The republicans would be trying to get him disqualified from holding office and would be at war with the magats and qtards, it would be a real mess for them. Only the RINO's won't make the pilgrimage to the big house for an audience with the orange king!  Of course Donald could also win the GOP nomination from his prison cell too and they would all be forced to back the party's nominee, in the middle of the J6 trials...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not a threat, it's the opposite...that's EXACTLY what i want the stupid fucks to do...
isolate themselves, identify themselves, NEUTER themselves...things are done in congress and the senate by vote.
does trump and whoever would be in his fucked up party think ANYONE would ever vote with them, unless it was just the obvious thing to vote for anyway? they'll be useless, no one will trust them, they'll get NO committees, NO leadership roles, NOTHING...the two established parties will shit on them every chance they get...the only fun will be watching the gop and the trumptard party realizing they have to support each other, or they'll BOTH fail EVERY vote...


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 1, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Great power the Donald has over the weak minded, it's almost like the fucking force!


That’s why they resonate with him: he shares their common fear and envy and performative masking


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 1, 2023)

BWHAHAHAHA fucking loser.



The audio was also barely audible during the first half of Trump's remarks.
Former President Donald Trump invited journalists to a surprise slot of "media availability" at his Mar-a-Lago residence in Florida on New Year's Eve.

But in a likely blow to Trump's ego, not a single cable news network covered it, according to Raw Story.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

Bagginski said:


> That’s why they resonate with him: he shares their common fear and envy and performative masking


He is the bit of hardware that turns them from a scrap of paper into a kazoo.


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 1, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's not a threat, it's the opposite...that's EXACTLY what i want the stupid fucks to do...isolate themselves, identify themselves, NEUTER themselves...things are done in congress and the senate by vote.
> 
> does trump and whoever would be in his fucked up party think ANYONE would ever vote with them, unless it was just the obvious thing to vote for anyway?
> 
> they'll be useless, no one will trust them, they'll get NO committees, NO leadership roles, NOTHING...the two established parties will shit on them every chance they get...the only fun will be watching the gop and the trumptard party realizing they have to support each other, or they'll BOTH fail EVERY vote...


House+Senate = Congress

Count me in on his third-party shitty-excuse ‘campaign’, I absolutely want to SEE _that_ shit in motion!

OF COURSE they believe it’ll work if they do it…they’ve been huffing each others’ farts FAR too long to think clearly, tho: what it would accomplish would be to split “the conservative base” into pieces too small to win - and real hostility between the shards.

Dickwad J. Chump may be THE LAST GOP PRESIDENTIAL CANDIDATE EVER.

That’s what happened to the Whigs, BTW: they deteriorated to the point where they could not even field a single national candidate for any office…and that was the end of them. The rest went to various spots, but a good few went to the new Republican Party when it formed.

Post-post script: that all seems inevitable to me, I’ve been tracking it for a while…but it just occurred to me that this will mean a general political and social realignment in the country. The Dems have been overstuffed with renegade Reds since Shrub, it is and has been a brake on forward motion on most fronts, just as McConnell’s dog-in-manger routine has been & continues to be a brake on forward motion…and just as the incoming agents of chaos will be as much of a brake and a distraction as they can possibly make themselves become.

Life *requires* motion - the alternative is to slide backward, out of control - or rot/rust in place. We’ve had 500 years’ worth of that sort of gutless choice as a nation, and it’s only helped those who needed no help; if we’re going to have a more livable society, an actual civil society, we need to adapt to what we know *now*, not to what we thought then.

it’ll likely take 100 years or more to complete the upgrades…and billionaires should not be invited to bid or bet - and ‘one dollar, one vote’ must never become the operating principle behind our decision-making, either nationally or locally. Yes, money has been slowly corrupting our legislative priorities and products since ‘reconstruction’…but ‘one dollar, one vote’ is a pretty popular point of view with those who’ve been bankrolling all of this (all those individual patsy ‘donors’ didn’t pay to set up Citizens United, or fund the ‘Federalist’(sic) Society, Americans for Prosperity, the Heritage Foundation, or bus participants to the Jan6 hoedown) and so it must be kept watch for.

EEP! Doing that thing again….


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 1, 2023)

Wanker Post # ( lost count  )


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wanker Post # ( lost count  )
> 
> View attachment 5244071


i'm having trouble with the trumpanese shorthand...Mitch stupid $'s!.....?is that just his idea of comicstrip swearing, or is he upset that mcconnell passed a budget bill instead of playing with the economic health of the nation for petty revenge against imagined sleights?
or did he just have ANOTHER stroke, and is actually trying to articulate something about mcconnell's money being possessive and stupid?
does it really matter either way?...Loser says....that^


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm having trouble with the trumpanese shorthand...Mitch stupid $'s!.....?is that just his idea of comicstrip swearing, or is he upset that mcconnell passed a budget bill instead of playing with the economic health of the nation for petty revenge against imagined sleights?
> or did he just have ANOTHER stroke, and is actually trying to articulate something about mcconnell's money being possessive and stupid?
> does it really matter either way?...Loser says....that^


I think it means that Mitch (that disloyal prick) diverted campaign funds to actual campaigns. I could be wrong.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

Bagginski said:


> House+Senate = Congress
> 
> Count me in on his third-party shitty-excuse ‘campaign’, I absolutely want to SEE _that_ shit in motion!
> 
> ...


I am quite curious how you figure on 500 years. Iirc that was when Cortez did to the Aztecs what Muskrat was hoping he could do to the blue bird. The next century was fairly discontinuous.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 1, 2023)

Rudy …. You’re drunk bro




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609388019857129472


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 1, 2023)

*EVERYTHING* Trump touches dies ….. *everything.




 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592723559235080192*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> *EVERYTHING* Trump touches dies ….. *everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and that just illustrates how fucking stupid Qanon people are....they thought trump would do what he said he would do...


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2023)

This is curious.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2023)

I have a hard time feeling sympathy...they danced with the devil, now the piper is being paid.
https://www.cnn.com/2023/01/02/politics/january-6-text-messages/index.html
but it does illustrate the way bad karma just oozes off of trump, like slime off of a slug


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I have a hard time feeling sympathy...they danced with the devil, now the piper is being paid.
> https://www.cnn.com/2023/01/02/politics/january-6-text-messages/index.html
> but it does illustrate the way bad karma just oozes off of trump, like slime off of a slug


From Hope Hicks.

"We all look like domestic terrorists now.”

Wasn't that the game you were playing?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Republicans are corrupt traitors and admitted as much with this move, what did you expect, light and truth, honesty and integrity?
Only a fool would vote for republicans and America is full of fools, however the foolishness seems based on geography and not on logic or common sense which would lead to a more random distribution of stupidity.









McCarthy Proposes Gutting Office of Congressional Ethics in Bid for Speaker


The GOP leader proposed hamstringing the Office of Congressional Ethics as it faces calls to investigate lawmakers involved in the Jan. 6 attack




news.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2023)

injinji said:


> This is curious.


Good post 

Beau got me with that article and he's right; it is our legacy to make certain he stays above the fold.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Republicans are corrupt traitors and admitted as much with this move, what did you expect, light and truth, honesty and integrity?
> Only a fool would vote for republicans and America is full of fools, however the foolishness seems based on geography and not on logic or common sense which would lead to a more random distribution of stupidity.
> 
> 
> ...


The thing that will be a save is that real republicans will run 2024. Both Cheney and Kinzinger could leverage the J6 as adults in the room. If mini-me announces, the fight in Florida will be on.

It's under wraps because you know why and what would happen- no need to tip your hand early.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> The thing that will be a save is that real republicans will run 2024. Both Cheney and Kinzinger could leverage the J6 as adults in the room. If mini-me announces, the fight in Florida will be on.
> 
> It's under wraps because you know why and what would happen- no need to tip your hand early.


i don't live in either of their districts...but if either or both moved to more moderate districts and ran independent against trumpist candidates, they could probably win...further complicating the life of the fascist party...


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 3, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> From Hope Hicks.
> 
> "We all look like domestic terrorists now.”
> 
> Wasn't that the game you were playing?


So are we supposed to think it is a 'oh no, look what he did, it is so out of line, and he made us look look like we attacked our nation'.

Or a 'He bumbled it, and now we won't rise to become the oppressive dictatorship that we envisioned, he made us look like petty domestic terrorists' kind of vibe?

And that 'I know I am in tears' friend Hicks was texting replied with was also because they failed (because Trump failed at everything except exposing every last con that the right wing fascists have been pushing on our gullible, which face it is us all with the sophistication of this attack on us) to keep them in power.

All their hard work to bring about a American Reich spoiled because Trump is a obvious troll and couldn't keep his mouth shut.






And hired worthless pieces of shits who couldn't keep their drunk ass mouths shut as they committed 'arguably treason'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

A little late to suck Joe's arse, he won't pardon him and orange will likely be Roger's fashion statement for 2023.









Roger Stone praises Joe Biden in surprise start to new year


Stone took aim at first lady Jill Biden's fashion choices and said her dresses look like "they were made out of curtains."




www.newsweek.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Got me drank poured ( Jameson / mango ) and some sweet smoke
> 
> View attachment 5243780


Do I understand this correctly and you mixed Jameson’s Irish whiskey with mango juice?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Some democrat smartass should nominate Donald for house speaker and make the republicans vote against him!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 3, 2023)

CunningCanuk said:


> Do I understand this correctly and you mixed Jameson’s Irish whiskey with mango juice?


I don't know why, but your response made me think along these lines:


I was looking for sunburnt people, but this one felt more right with the Irish/mango thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Santos ain't Donald, there seems to be no magic force field around him. Joe would extradite the fucker in a heartbeat!  









Prosecutors in Brazil reopening criminal fraud case against George Santos


Brazilian authorities are reopening a criminal fraud case against Rep.-elect George Santos (R-N.Y.) from more than a decade ago and seeking his response, adding to the local and federal investigati…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A little late to suck Joe's arse, he won't pardon him and orange will likely be Roger's fashion statement for 2023.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm supposed to take fashion advice from this?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Santos ain't Donald, there seems to be no magic force field around him. Joe would extradite the fucker in a heartbeat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be interesting to see how he does as a freshman in the house from a jail cell in Brazil.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> be interesting to see how he does as a freshman in the house from a jail cell in Brazil.


Him and a couple of others, then there goes Kevin's majority, there are plenty of criminals among them too, besides J6. Kevin looks like he's having a Helluva time trying to herd those stray cats and the thinner his majority, the harder it is.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Him and a couple of others, then there goes Kevin's majority, there are plenty of criminals among them too, besides J6. Kevin looks like he's having a Helluva time trying to herd those stray cats and the thinner his majority, the harder it is.


That's exactly why the gutless pile of avarice refuses to comment on Santos, losing him loses mccarthy a vote...If mccarthy can believe that Santos will vote for him. I personally am at the stage where i'm expecting Santos to either peel off a fake human suit and reveal himself as a subterranean mole man (is there another kind? seems like it would be implied to me, but they always seem to specify in the old pulp comics), OR...he'll just implode in a vortex of antitruth, with a small crack of thunder when the foul air that surrounds him is displaced to hell with him.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2023)

McCarthy vote failed by 19 votes, first time that a Leader Vote failed it's first round in 100 years.









Opinion | A Failed Speaker Vote for Kevin McCarthy Would Be a Historic Event


A small group of Republicans has promised to vote against Kevin McCarthy this week. They could throw the House into chaos not seen for a century.




www.nytimes.com





History made..check.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2023)

What is that defect on McCarthy's right cheek?.aye, mark of the Devil if you ask me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> McCarthy vote failed by 19 votes, first time that a Leader Vote failed it's first round in 100 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nominate Trump for speaker, he can unite them or make death threats against those who go against the DON! What republican's house will Donald take when he gets to DC? Who has the best digs in DC?  They need to have a floor vote on Donald as house speaker, he won't be around long and it will tie him to the GOP as he goes down in flames and he might not give up the speakership even if they put him in jail!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> That's exactly why the gutless pile of avarice refuses to comment on Santos, losing him loses mccarthy a vote...If mccarthy can believe that Santos will vote for him. I personally am at the stage where i'm expecting Santos to either peel off a fake human suit and reveal himself as a *subterranean mole man (*is there another kind? seems like it would be implied to me, but they always seem to specify in the old pulp comics), OR...he'll just implode in a vortex of antitruth, with a small crack of thunder when the foul air that surrounds him is displaced to hell with him.


Yes, lizard people..but you already have one that will vouch for you.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nominate Trump for speaker, he can unite them or make death threats against those who go against the DON! What republican's house will Donald take when he gets to DC? Who has the best digs in DC?  They need to have a floor vote on Donald as house speaker, he won't be around long and it will tie him to the GOP as he goes down in flames and he might not give up the speakership even if they put him in jail!


Yes!!!! Trump said he wanted it.


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> McCarthy vote failed by 19 votes, first time that a Leader Vote failed it's first round in 100 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time ever the leader of the minority party got more votes.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 3, 2023)

CunningCanuk said:


> Do I understand this correctly and you mixed Jameson’s Irish whiskey with mango juice?


*And *i put pineapple on pizza too .


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2023)

injinji said:


> First time ever the leader of the minority party got more votes.


Anyone can be Speaker McCarthy 90, Jeffries 88 and Gym Bag 12.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> *And *i put pineapple on pizza too .


I agree with pizza..I love Hawaiian.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> *And *i put pineapple on pizza too .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2023)

*House GOP ditches metal detectors 3 days before Capitol riot anniversary*









House GOP removes metal detectors 3 days before anniversary of Capitol riot


Some Republicans have vocally opposed the added security.




www.axios.com


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2023)

*Will GOP Voters Ever Wake Up to How Much GOP Lawmakers Screw Them Over?*
*From stagnant wages to soaring costs for rent, medical, and prescription drugs—the so-called "conservative" voter never seems to figure out what's going on*

*








Will GOP Voters Ever Wake Up to How Much GOP Lawmakers Screw Them Over?


When will Republican voters figure out how badly they’re getting screwed by Republican politicians?




www.commondreams.org




*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 3, 2023)

Here is George the Liar running scared .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610290950416355328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610307186365808640


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2023)

*Two years after Jan. 6 attack on U.S. Capitol, former police chief warns "this could happen again"*








Two years after Jan. 6 attack on U.S. Capitol, former police chief warns "this could happen again"


Steven Sund told CBS News that stopping another attack may take more than better barriers and planning.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 3, 2023)

Coke boy‘s new grift.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610109199643443200


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> *And *i put pineapple on pizza too .


Heathen!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Heathen!


At least it’s American pineapple - tough crowd LOL
Not that fake Chinese counterfeit plastic ones , those taste like shit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> At least it’s American pineapple - tough crowd LOL
> Not that fake Chinese counterfeit plastic ones , those taste like shit.


Wasn’t kidding about counterfeit fruit - they tend to do things like inject “ solutions / sweeteners / coloring agents / etc “
They counterfeit pretty much any and everything. I keep my pizzas *wuhan-free. *

*Where can you find Chinese fake fruits*
It is common to see street vendors in China selling fruits. Usually, it’s something like pineapples, bananas, oranges, pears, mangos, etc, depending on the season and the province. Sometimes they lie about the country of origin of fruits that they sell. Fruits often may be a bit dirty because of the road dust. But after you wash and peel them, the fruits will be fine, nutritious, and juicy. However, near some popular tourist spots, especially in rural areas, you can see some vendors selling two kinds of fruits you need to be aware of, the so-called wild ebony plums and golden prunes. As the result, many tourists will think they are local specialty fruits and buy them, but actually, it’s a fraud.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

injinji said:


>


If the house can't police itself, the DOJ will need to do it for them.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 3, 2023)

I warmed up to pineapple on pizza, it's part of a larger plan. I would like an al pastor pizza, it will be necessary for that.

It's elevated dining, akin to fresh lemon setting off a dish and cutting through the fattieness.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 3, 2023)

HGCC said:


> I warmed up to pineapple on pizza, it's part of a larger plan. I would like an al pastor pizza, it will be necessary for that.
> 
> It's elevated dining, akin to fresh lemon setting off a dish and cutting through the fattieness.


At least you are not ordering a TUNA PIZZA or HAGIS toppings.
* hurls 


Trump’s McPizza *Royale *with a Diet Coke 
( you can literally feel your arteries harden  )


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5244602


It's almost like sweet and sour pork on a pizza..I usually get bacon (not Canadian the regular full fat), pineapple and onion..sometimes mushrooms.

They have a spot here that makes slices for $5, huge..Penne, cheese ravioli any kind you can think of..I didn't choose the Thanksgiving with turkey, stuffing etc there are some things that are sacred.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> At least you are not ordering a TUNA PIZZA or HAGIS toppings.
> * hurls
> 
> 
> ...


It needs a good coating of mozzarella.


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm supposed to take fashion advice from this?
> View attachment 5244513 View attachment 5244514


Ripped off Burgess Meredith's The Penguin. These pukes have no bottom.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

topcat said:


> Ripped off Burgess Meredith's The Penguin. These pukes have no bottom.
> 
> View attachment 5244641


quite a resemblance to Willy Wonka, too...
....


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> quite a resemblance to Willy Wonka, too...
> View attachment 5244648....View attachment 5244649


Penguin is dastardly, so is Stone.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2023)

HGCC said:


> I warmed up to pineapple on pizza, it's part of a larger plan. I would like an al pastor pizza, it will be necessary for that.
> 
> It's elevated dining, akin to fresh lemon setting off a dish and cutting through the fattieness.


I loves me some al pastor (Distrito style, not San Antonio) but without the odious bromeliad.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> At least you are not ordering a TUNA PIZZA or HAGIS toppings.
> * hurls
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> BWHAHAHAHA fucking loser.
> 
> View attachment 5243926
> 
> ...


You seem thicker, Mel. Are you getting thicker? No more ice cream.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2023)

topcat said:


> Penguin is inedible, so is Stone.


Fify


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> It's almost like sweet and sour pork on a pizza..I usually get bacon (not Canadian the regular full fat), pineapple and onion..sometimes mushrooms. . . .


We used to get the Hungry Howie's with bacon and ham. In my book, the more pig parts the better it is.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 3, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610417440332169221


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> *And *i put pineapple on pizza too .


I’m ok with that, me too. 

We could share a pizza and a Jameson’s. I’ll take mine neat.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 3, 2023)

Jeezus - i must have ESP …. Here i was ranting about pizza and this happens.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610423964882321408


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610417440332169221


What do you expect from a bunch of socially retarded misanthropes, unity, good will, self sacrifice? A couple of dozen of them are worried about Jack cutting their term short or at least answering uncomfortable question in front of a grand jury. If Mark Meadows rats then you will see panic in the house, he knows everybody who requested a pardon and was in on most of the meetings. Mark was conspiracy central, has receipts and desperately needs a deal, but they don't need him much for Donald since he already fucked himself with the documents case. That is another thing that will make them panic, when the kingpin goes down over the documents long before the J6 trials begin, nobody will want or need a deal for Donald by then, and congress people will be the only big fish to sell for serious time off. Something tells me Jack wants their asses if he can get them, and if the GOP get rid of congressional ethics committee then Jack will need to take it over with congressional indictments.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 3, 2023)

Poor McCarthy Jinxed himself by moving his shit into “ his new office “ …. *LULZ 

Now he is suffering from ” *Electile Dysfunction “ …. *
and trump is silent


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Jeezus - i must have ESP …. Here i was ranting about pizza and this happens.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610423964882321408


is it from Comet Ping Pong?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Poor McCarthy Jinxed himself by moving his shit into “ his new office “ …. *LULZ
> 
> Now he is suffering from ” *Electile Dysfunction “ …. *
> and trump is silent


I still think the democrats should nominate Trump for speaker and make the republicans vote against it with them, humiliate and piss off Trump. If he won and took the job it would be great and would tie the GOP to him as he went down over the documents in a truly epic shitstorm! He would fuck up so much and be so easy to play it would be worth a couple of democrats to nominate and second him on a floor vote as a joke, since there is no speaker. He wouldn't be around long, since Jack will indict him anyway, but he might not give up the speakership, even in jail!  Seriously ya can't make this shit up, but I try and often fall short!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Poor McCarthy Jinxed himself by moving his shit into “ his new office “ …. *LULZ
> 
> Now he is suffering from ” *Electile Dysfunction “ …. *
> and trump is silent


Why let them twist in the wind when the democrats can tug and swing on their legs as they swing by their necks!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Coke boy‘s new grift.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610109199643443200


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610417440332169221


i like what she has to say to greene...but gosar is motherfucking bat shit crazy...no fucking shit. like creepy fucking crazy, he must be entirely different when he's in his district, or he has the creepiest fucking constituency almost alive...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Poor McCarthy Jinxed himself by moving his shit into “ his new office “ …. *LULZ
> 
> Now he is suffering from ” *Electile Dysfunction “ …. *
> and trump is silent


wow...it would be SO fucking embarrassing if he had to pack his shit the fuck back up and get out of the speakers office...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 3, 2023)

Apparently Santos wants to charge people to witness his swearing-in ceremony…. Cheap cheesy fuck that he is.


Embattled Rep.-elect George Santos (R-N.Y.) advertised that donors could pay between $100 and $500 to attend his swearing-in ceremony on Tuesday, according to several outlets.

The invitation — which reportedly noted that donors would also receive a round-trip bus ride from New York to Washington, D.C., a luncheon and a tour of the Capitol grounds — has once again drawn scrutiny to the representative-elect, who has recently faced intense backlash over his false claims about his background.

Santos did not respond to NBC New York or other outlets about the most recent controversy. The Hill reached out for comment as well.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Apparently Santos wants to charge people to witness his swearing-in ceremony…. Cheap cheesy fuck that he is.
> 
> 
> Embattled Rep.-elect George Santos (R-N.Y.) advertised that donors could pay between $100 and $500 to attend his swearing-in ceremony on Tuesday, according to several outlets.
> ...


why the fuck isn't he getting sodomized in a Brazilian jail right this second?


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Jeezus - i must have ESP …. Here i was ranting about pizza and this happens.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610423964882321408


What is a pizza party without the party. Just another Tuesday night in Kevin's house.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 3, 2023)

injinji said:


> What is a pizza party without the party. Just another Tuesday night in Kevin's house.


Maybe he bought pizza for the guys moving his shit *back *out of speaker’s office.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 3, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610348592400859138


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

*MAGA Fraud George Santos Gets DEVASTATING NEWS from Brazilian Prosecutors*

51,166 views Jan 3, 2023
Legal AF host, Michael Popok, reports on breaking news concerning a 4th criminal prosecution against Republican Representative George Santos, this time in brazil for identity theft and fraud, and the likelihood that he will be removed from office.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

*James Carville torches GOP rebels for 'political suicide'*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610348592400859138


that didn't appear to be a friendly exchange to me...


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that didn't appear to be a friendly exchange to me...


That lady has a bad truth telling problem. I can't see her having a nice word for him.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2023)

doublejj said:


> *House GOP ditches metal detectors 3 days before Capitol riot anniversary*
> View attachment 5244603
> 
> 
> ...


The Purell dispenser will once again become a useful weapon.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2023)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m ok with that, me too.
> 
> We could share a pizza and a Jameson’s. I’ll take mine neat.


I've been doing Dom 2012 with mine for the holidays and my birthday- it's all 4th quarter.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Jeezus - i must have ESP …. Here i was ranting about pizza and this happens.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610423964882321408


Math is math..a foreshadowing of what's to come.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Poor McCarthy Jinxed himself by moving his shit into “ his new office “ …. *LULZ
> 
> Now he is suffering from ” *Electile Dysfunction “ …. *
> and trump is silent


If he moves into the office and doesn't win, will he leave the Speaker office or stage a coup against Jeffries? Bravoto dems for finally learning to play GOP game against GOP.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> I've been doing Dom 2012 with mine for the holidays and my birthday- it's all 4th quarter.


Does Dom’s wife know?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like what she has to say to greene...but gosar is motherfucking bat shit crazy...no fucking shit. like creepy fucking crazy, he must be entirely different when he's in his district, or he has the creepiest fucking constituency almost alive...


I want to know why he can't hold his head up..an infant masters this in the first few months of life.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2023)

CunningCanuk said:


> Does Dom’s wife know?


You assume he's married.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610348592400859138


"it's not our fault; it's not your fault; okay."

They all get to sit in limbo..every hour of every day..stuck in that room until Speaker vote passes.

218- Hakeem..has a nice ring to it..they'll have to deodorize the pizza smell out of the Speakers office that McCarthy planted himself in.

Delivery just dumps outside Capitol doors and runs for cover now.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2023)

topcat said:


> Ripped off Burgess Meredith's The Penguin. These pukes have no bottom.
> 
> View attachment 5244641


Roger Stone.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> Roger Stone.
> 
> View attachment 5244812


The Dapper Bugger and sidekick


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2023)

topcat said:


> The Dapper Bugger and sidekick


She has the same pair of glasses, surprised she's not wearing them but band leader outfit clash.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 4, 2023)

topcat said:


> Ripped off Burgess Meredith's The Penguin. These pukes have no bottom.
> 
> View attachment 5244641


You just blew my mind. I have literally went my entire life without realizing that Mickey was the Penguin.

And now it is obvious and I am kind of stunned.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2023)

hanimmal said:


> You just blew my mind. I have literally went my entire life without realizing that Mickey was the Penguin.
> 
> And now it is obvious and I am kind of stunned.


So I'm laughing my ass off at that thinking my fave was Cat Woman..I stretched on the couch and let out a 'meow' my dog is looking for the cat..

Can't wait for todays festivities to begin..no appointments..glued to PBS.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 4, 2023)

Ol scrotum face wants to close the deal


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> You assume he's married.


guys named Dom are always married...it's like a message to women.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 4, 2023)

From Butthead



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610674726170689538


----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 4, 2023)

* popcorn a poppin  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610679449120301056


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> Roger Stone.
> 
> View attachment 5244812


i've seen that picture so much now that i've become curious who the female corpse is he is posing with? looks like she's been dead for at least a week
google image search comes up empty...


----------



## HGCC (Jan 4, 2023)

I kinda root for Roger stone, he's such an over the top super villain.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

HGCC said:


> I kinda root for Roger stone, he's such an over the top super villain.


i root for him to do the prison time trump weaseled him out of.
he is a super villain, and super villains end up in Ravencroft or Arkham Asylum. 
if you're gonna wear the Penguin's outfits, you can serve the Penguin's sentence...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2023)

what is this idiot doing??? There is a reason for metal detectors you dummy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610358523010977795


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> what is this idiot doing??? There is a reason for metal detectors you dummy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610358523010977795


That one look on her face makes me wish it was ground off in an accident...Or an on purpose.
Why are these traitorous pieces of shit allowed to befoul the American capital? 
Enemies of the entire nation, embraced by the simple minded, of which there are an alarming number.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2023)

Oooooooh another vote!

*JEFFRIES.*


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 4, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> So I'm laughing my ass off at that thinking my fave was Cat Woman..I stretched on the couch and let out a 'meow' my dog is looking for the cat..
> 
> Can't wait for todays festivities to begin..no appointments..glued to PBS.


I am not watching it, but it is another interesting live history lesson into our democratic process.


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2023)

hanimmal said:


> I am not watching it, but it is another interesting live history lesson into our democratic process.


One point several of the networks have made it because there are no house rules, C-Span is allowed to pan their cameras. Both parties have rules stating that they can only show the podium. A single static shot. None of the shit that happens on the floor. The real reason for that, is that when most members make the fire and brimstone speeches for the folks back home, there is no one in the seats to hear it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 4, 2023)

Vegas odds


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 4, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> what is this idiot doing??? There is a reason for metal detectors you dummy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610358523010977795


Got to do what they can to make sure they have as much a chance as possible the next time they get enough radicalized cultists to attack the capital again.

It is going to be a really interesting couple years with the Republicans trying to give foreign nations as much of a opening as possible to attack us, and how well Biden's administration is positioned (and adeptness) to shut that shit down.

We got lucky that the real insurrectionist GQP were elected as they lost power in the house. They have a couple years to really fuck us up good by shutting down the funding (maybe one year to play that game since I think Democrats passed funding for the next year). And now that they finally have power in the house to troll/investigate again, thanks to their screwing with the census and redistricting, Biden holds the keys to the nation's secrets and not Trump. So the filter on what they can leak to Trump/foreign dictators/Rupert Murdoch/etc is back on.



injinji said:


> One point several of the networks have made it because there are no house rules, C-Span is allowed to pan their cameras. Both parties have rules stating that they can only show the podium. A single static shot. None of the shit that happens on the floor. The real reason for that, is that when most members make the fire and brimstone speeches for the folks back home, there is no one in the seats to hear it.


That is cool, I didn't pick up on that.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 4, 2023)

*Hoe*bert on the floor.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610713176886198290


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2023)

From the NYT live update page.

After a lot of scrutiny on his sitting alone yesterday, George Santos has spent most of the vote in the Republican cloakroom, away from cameras and reporters. He came out briefly to vote for McCarthy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 4, 2023)

injinji said:


> From the NYT live update page.
> 
> After a lot of scrutiny on his sitting alone yesterday, George Santos has spent most of the vote in the Republican cloakroom, away from cameras and reporters. He came out briefly to vote for McCarthy.


Roy is a god.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 4, 2023)

They are really testing the effectiveness of the vaccine in that room.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 4, 2023)

Strange , i just watched Roy’s Black and White special 1988 ( for the umpteenth time ) last night.

Legend.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 4, 2023)

5 time loser so far 

#winning


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> 5 time loser so far
> 
> #winning


is Jeffries picking up any votes?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Vegas odds
> 
> View attachment 5244916


they're fucking insane, hell would not only freeze the fuck over, but satan would have to abdicate before trump would get it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

hanimmal said:


> They are really testing the effectiveness of the vaccine in that room.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244921


looks like 5 or 6 out of the entire room, couple way in the back its hard to tell...and that's people from both sides...as a matter of fact, i think that is mostly democrats...


----------



## MickFoster (Jan 4, 2023)

GOP leadership.............LMFAO.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2023)

*Let's talk about why Trump wants a more progressive GOP....*


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2023)

Mcfarthy's 6th vote........

ummmmm




come on Jefferies, make some deals, get those 5 votes needed.....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 4, 2023)

Laura “ the hag “ Loomer pulled a tweet - but i found a duplicate statement from the angry orange


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 4, 2023)

Meanwhile…. General Zod has landed in Washington.


When Smith isn't busy competing as a triathlete in Ironman races, they said, he is working as a dogged investigator who is open-minded and not afraid to pursue the truth.

"If the case is prosecutable, he will do it," said Mark Lesko, an attorney at Greenberg Traurig LLP who worked with Smith when both were prosecutors at the U.S. Attorney's Office in New York City's Brooklyn. "He is fearless."

Smith recently returned to the United States after working from The Hague in the Netherlands since November while recovering from knee surgery following a biking accident, a person familiar with the matter, speaking on condition of anonymity, said on Wednesday.


Moe Fodeman, an attorney at Wilson Sonsini Goodrich & Rosati who worked as a prosecutor with Smith, said his former colleague is known for being methodical and thinking outside the box.

"He is famous for to-do lists," said Fodeman, adding that the lists would be filled "with ideas that, of course, you should do, but no one thinks of."

Smith is also known for being expeditious, and Fodeman predicted the special counsel's investigations involving Trump will probably move swiftly.

"He's not going to be dillydallying," Fodeman said. "He's going to get the job done."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

and he seriously thinks that people still want the maga agenda? after the last election? 
and he seriously thinks that anyone gives a fuck who he endorses any more? after the last election?
isn't it kind of pathetic watching someone who had power at one time, still acting like they have any power?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Meanwhile…. General Zod has landed in Washington.
> 
> View attachment 5244966
> When Smith isn't busy competing as a triathlete in Ironman races, they said, he is working as a dogged investigator who is open-minded and not afraid to pursue the truth.
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Meanwhile…. General Zod has landed in Washington.
> 
> View attachment 5244966
> When Smith isn't busy competing as a triathlete in Ironman races, they said, he is working as a dogged investigator who is open-minded and not afraid to pursue the truth.
> ...


i was laughing at "General Zod", not at Smith finally getting to work for real...
i sincerely hope he lives up to his reputation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Meanwhile…. General Zod has landed in Washington.
> 
> View attachment 5244966
> When Smith isn't busy competing as a triathlete in Ironman races, they said, he is working as a dogged investigator who is open-minded and not afraid to pursue the truth.
> ...



Some republicans are sweating over that news story, they know what they did and the rats will be squealing and dealing to cut sentences or stay out of jail. I'll bet they are interested in all the news about Jack and when the read that, they must have broke out in a cold sweat! 

I wonder what would happen if Jack showed up in the Gallery and just glowered at them during the vote for speaker, doesn't say a word, just leaves in silence with a trail of press behind him...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was laughing at "General Zod", not at Smith finally getting to work for real...
> i sincerely hope he lives up to his reputation.


Appearance is important to Donald and this guy looks scary, image is everything and Jack looks like a giant killer to me.  Garland must have read the tale as a lad...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Appearance is important to Donald and this guy looks scary, image is everything and Jack looks like a giant killer to me.  Garland must have read the tale as a lad...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 4, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some republicans are sweating over that news story, they know what they did and the rats will be squealing and dealing to cut sentences or stay out of jail. I'll bet they are interested in all the news about Jack and when the read that, they must have broke out in a cold sweat!
> 
> I wonder what would happen if Jack showed up in the Gallery and just glowered at them during the vote for speaker, doesn't say a word, just leaves in silence with a trail of press behind him...


That would an epic sight …. Jack and “ the glare “
Jordan slithering away.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> That would an epic sight …. Jack and “ the glare “
> Jordan slithering away.


i think it would be more than jordan slithering away, and the list of snakes departing the scene would be pretty informative in itself.
i bet it would correspond closely with that list of republicans who asked for pardons...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 4, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think it would be more than jordan slithering away, and the list of snakes departing the scene would be pretty informative in itself.
> i bet it would correspond closely with that list of republicans who asked for pardons...


Very true …. Here is another shitstain that needs an orange jumpsuit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 4, 2023)

Guess I’m gonna grab some stocking stuffers for next Xmas - LOL

General Zod ( Jack Smith ) and Fat Fuck Trump figures. Need to find old GI Joe ( orange jumpsuit ) - might have to adjust for belly tho.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Very true …. Here is another shitstain that needs an orange jumpsuit.
> 
> View attachment 5245038


White power salutes.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Guess I’m gonna grab some stocking stuffers for next Xmas - LOL
> 
> General Zod ( Jack Smith ) and Fat Fuck Trump figures. Need to find old GI Joe ( orange jumpsuit ) - might have to adjust for belly tho.
> 
> View attachment 5245041View attachment 5245042View attachment 5245043View attachment 5245044


something wrong with Zod’s bod.
How about
The Prosecutor


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> something wrong with Zod’s bod.
> How about
> The Prosecutor
> 
> View attachment 5245062


The last Trump NFT before the orange series...


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Laura “ the hag “ Loomer pulled a tweet - but i found a duplicate statement from the angry orange
> 
> View attachment 5244964


No. trumpf has never thrown anyone under the bus. This can't be true.

But asking the GOP to support a black guy for leadership is a bridge too far.


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2023)

topcat said:


> White power salutes.


I saw that shit. Why is that white supremist are some of the least supreme folks you will ever meet?


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5245135


so now, just being able to do what every other congress has been able to do in 1 vote, for 100 years...would be "a big republican win" ?
trump thinks mccarthy failing is building drama, so it makes it more exciting, a "bigger deal" ?
this seems to be proof that trump indeed is incapable of feeling shame. the lame ass republican party can't agree on a leader, a group of 20 of them are using terrorist tactics to control their party, and are embarrassing the entire party deeply, both in America, and across the entire world.
they've already turned mccarthy into a puppet, whether he eventually wins the speakership or not. no one can respect the man now, he's a grasping, power seeking, spineless piece of shit.
so let's sit back and watch the show, it's going to happen whether we watch it or not.
i honestly don't see the republican party ever holding sway again...this is a crippling show of incompetence and backbiting infighting.

oh, and nice segue on trump's part, from how this is actually good for the republican party, to how he was robbed....again....fucking pathetic loser


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2023)

hanimmal said:


> It is going to be a really interesting couple years with the Republicans trying to give foreign nations as much of a opening as possible to attack us, and how well Biden's administration is positioned (and adeptness) to shut that shit down.
> 
> We got lucky that the real insurrectionist GQP were elected as they lost power in the house. They have a couple years to really fuck us up good by shutting down the funding (maybe one year to play that game since I think Democrats passed funding for the next year). And now that they finally have power in the house to troll/investigate again, thanks to their screwing with the census and redistricting, Biden holds the keys to the nation's secrets and not Trump. So the filter on what they can leak to Trump/foreign dictators/Rupert Murdoch/etc is back on.


This is showing the American people only one party has the ability to govern. If republicans actually do what they say they are going to do (appease the qtards in caucus with frivolous investigations) 2024 and beyond isn’t looking good for the grand old party.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Roy is a god.


The voice of an angel.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

CunningCanuk said:


> This is showing the American people only one party has the ability to govern. If republicans actually do what they say they are going to do (appease the qtards in caucus with frivolous investigations) 2024 and beyond isn’t looking good for the grand old party.


i know


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5244967
> and he seriously thinks that people still want the maga agenda? after the last election?
> and he seriously thinks that anyone gives a fuck who he endorses any more? after the last election?
> isn't it kind of pathetic watching someone who had power at one time, still acting like they have any power?


The tail is now wagging the dog.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

CunningCanuk said:


> The turd is now wagging the dog.


FIFY


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

CunningCanuk said:


> The tail is now wagging the dog.


That tail has a lot of shit hanging off it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

CunningCanuk said:


> The tail is now wagging the dog.


That's no tail, it's a turd!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That tail has a lot of shit hanging off it.


The willnot is wagging the dog?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

Mitch is at least a competent asshole... More on the way perhaps? Even a battery factory for his district or some new onshoring industrial project! Mitch and Joe know how to play politics and the money has already been approved...

*McConnell holds joint infrastructure event with Biden in Kentucky, infuriating MAGA Republicans*




So where was Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell on Wednesday when the House GOP clown caucus failed once again to get its act together to elect a speaker? In a move sure to infuriate Republican extremists, McConnell made a rare joint appearance with President Joe Biden in Covington, Kentucky, to tout a major project funded by the $1.2 trillion bipartisan Infrastructure Investment and Jobs Act signed into law in November 2021.

The event offered a sharp contrast to the chaos engulfing the House with the new narrow GOP majority unable to elect a speaker on its second day in control.

Biden began his remarks by thanking McConnell for providing the votes needed to get the infrastructure bill passed according to a transcript of the speeches.

"I wanted to start off the New Year at this historic project with the bi-partisan agreement because I believe it sends an important message to the entire country," Biden said. "We can work together. We can get things done. We can move the nation forward. If we drop our egos and focus on what is needed for the country."

In his remarks, McConnell said, “Even while we have big differences on other things .. this bridge, I think, symbolizes coming together ... If you look at the political alignment of everyone involved, it’s the government is working together to solve a major problem at a time when the country needs to see examples like this, of coming together and getting an outcome … I’m proud of what we’ve been able to accomplish.”

McConnell had fully expected to take over as Senate majority leader on Tuesday when the new Congress convened. But instead, Democrats ended up increasing their Senate majority by one seat in the midterms.

Unlike his spineless House counterpart Kevin McCarthy, McConnell may realize it's beneficial for party leaders to stand up to rather than appease extremist MAGA Republicans. He has blamed Trump for putting up poor quality candidates like Herschel Walker in Georgia and Mehmet Oz in Pennsylvania who lost potentially winnable races that left him as minority leader.

...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mitch is at least a competent asshole...


Mitch knows maga is the antithesis of competence.


----------



## topcat (Jan 5, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Very true …. Here is another shitstain that needs an orange jumpsuit.
> 
> View attachment 5245038


Well groomed, snappy dressers. Bannon chic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

CunningCanuk said:


> Mitch knows maga is the antithesis of competence.


Mitch also knows Donald is going down and his hangers on will go down with him, in 2024 Mitch and Rove will primary the likes of Bobo the clown with even bigger racists that they control. All they need to do is blow the dog whistle harder in their districts and call them RINOs. Others might be taken out by Jack since most are on the pardon list and a few are rookies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mitch is at least a competent asshole... More on the way perhaps? Even a battery factory for his district or some new onshoring industrial project! Mitch and Joe know how to play politics and the money has already been approved...
> 
> *McConnell holds joint infrastructure event with Biden in Kentucky, infuriating MAGA Republicans*
> 
> ...


i don't like him, but he knows how to play the game.
the democrats have an advantage in dealing with the republicans now though...they KNOW the republican agenda now. the REAL republican agenda, to load state legislatures, to load the judicial system...and now we can start fighting that, while offering more support to the "reasonable" republicans. mitch is a greedy, greasy little turtle, but he can be dealt with, and forced to fuck over their own long term plans, now that that plan has been brought to the light.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't like him, but he knows how to play the game.
> the democrats have an advantage in dealing with the republicans now though...they KNOW the republican agenda now. the REAL republican agenda, to load state legislatures, to load the judicial system...and now we can start fighting that, while offering more support to the "reasonable" republicans. mitch is a greedy, greasy little turtle, but he can be dealt with, and forced to fuck over their own long term plans, now that that plan has been brought to the light.


A lot of people have got "woke" to this shit over the past 7 years, Trump made many realize these are fascist assholes they are dealing with. It's like a lot of Ukrainians never thought about joining the army until their country and survival was threatened, then they did in droves. Trump and the abortion issue left a trail of grass roots organizations mostly run by women at the local levels and this will come back to haunt them. Russia and Ukraine drove most of the old hawks, military and national security communities out of the GOP and will continue to divide them, because new funding will be requested, even if not required.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

This will make the magats and Donald most unhappy and could foreshadow what might happen in the house. Perhaps after a few of the magats get indicted the balance of power could shift a bit. Santos looks gone in the near future and would be replaced by a democrat, other republicans are facing non J6 legal trouble too. 2023 promises to be a hot year for investigations, grand juries and indictments, Jack will be busy well into 2024 and should have plenty of republican scalps on his belt by then. I think when it is all said and done, they should have their waxworks heads mounted on Plaques and displayed in the lobby of the DOJ, or even the rotunda in the capitol!  Why not they have plenty of stone heads in the rotunda and they can replace the racists ones and be hung like big game trophies with surprised looks on their faces, as a warning to the other sleazy bastards. 









Ohio House's Democratic minority joins with GOP dissidents to elect a less-conservative speaker


While Democrats are deep in the minority in the Ohio House of Representatives, the caucus joined with enough GOP members on Tuesday to elect Republican Jason Stephens as speaker over Derek Merrin, ...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610854767319781377


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Very true …. Here is another shitstain that needs an orange jumpsuit.
> 
> View attachment 5245038


I'd say Bobo is in serious shit, one of those clowns will want a deal for her ass and who knows what else Jack might find out. There were many requesting pardons and Mark Meadows knows them all and even why! Imagine what will happen if Mark cuts a deal with Jack after Donald goes down for the docs, many in congress will shit themselves out of fright. Once Jack starts taking down important people and especially Trump, they will become increasingly nervous. I really do think Jack wants elected officials and government employees and if he has the evidence he will do it and cut deals too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611012654130135041


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> FIFY


Sticks to fur.


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Jan 5, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611012654130135041


trying to normalize that word and downplay the real ones


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

Cruz and Carlson are both traitors and are viewed that way by many these days, both sprout Russian propaganda and give aid and comfort to America's enemies.









US Army general retires without 'reprimand or admonishment' after spat over Tucker Carlson segment about women in the military


Now-retired Maj. Gen. Patrick Donahoe was investigated after criticizing a Tucker Carlson segment that questioned the role of women in the military.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2023)

lol. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610826413082554370


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mitch is at least a competent asshole... More on the way perhaps? Even a battery factory for his district or some new onshoring industrial project! Mitch and Joe know how to play politics and the money has already been approved...
> 
> *McConnell holds joint infrastructure event with Biden in Kentucky, infuriating MAGA Republicans*
> 
> ...


Frameable.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610854767319781377


i'm not sure he can pull any of that off, especially that last one, gosar is just a super creepy fucking guy...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611012654130135041


you would imagine that someone who runs their mouth for a living, literally, would at least try to learn what the fucking words they're saying mean...
and on the off chance they understand the meaning, then they need to look up some definitions...cause they had ample opportunity to identify insurrectionists on Jan 6th, and they didn't do so at that time. they could be identifying legislative terrorists...that is entirely within the realm of possibility, but that term applies to nearly all republicans, who have become quite used to holding the world economy hostage for their childish demands..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

CunningCanuk said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610826413082554370


wow, honey boeboe has been watching cspan...i wonder who explains the big words to her?
she's a fuckbag white trash piece of shit, doing what all white trash trailer park queens do, reveling in drama.
she has every word of that prepared, memorized, which is why she doesn't want to shut the fuck up and answer hammity's quesions...she has no answer, just memorized statements prepared by someone slightly more intelligent than she is....probably butthead the pedo...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

If Donald walks his base out of the party they would be fucked, 76% still love the asshole and he will call on their support when he goes down. Congress people who don't support him with his legal problems will have trouble.






*Trump's favorability is dropping among Republican voters*

63,477 views Jan 5, 2023 #donaldtrump #gop #politics
Former President Trump's favorability is slipping among Republican voters, according to new Politico/Morning Consult polling. Sam Stein discusses.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2023)

I guess we are running extra innings ( *yawn )


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611149412746543107


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2023)

a thorough demonstration that the GOP has no platform. None.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

*MAGA vs. MAGA*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611122430805966848


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611113634989756416


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610717735998177282


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5245423


wait till he gets to 114....he won't be laughing by then, he'll probably be like "114...AH AH Fuck This.".....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wait till he gets to 114....he won't be laughing by then, he'll probably be like "114...AH AH Fuck This.".....


Here’s my choice for speaker …


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here’s my choice for speaker …
> 
> View attachment 5245424


i'd vote for it before i'd vote for mccarthy...looks smarter.


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here’s my choice for speaker …
> 
> View attachment 5245424


How come Donald never sold Trump pet rocks to his suckers? Think Trump voodoo dolls would sell? Pins extra.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How come Donald never sold Trump pet rocks to his suckers? Think Trump voodoo dolls would sell? Pins extra.


speaking of must-have accessories, one of these should be in every dump truck.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2023)

Throwback Thursday y’all…..


----------



## compassionateExotic (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Friday at 1:52 AM)

*Welp ….*

Rudy *Ghouliani *has been caught doing shit with his 
“ little rudy “ 


Rudolph W. Giuliani, the former US Attorney, once hailed as ‘America’s Mayor,’ is a sexist sexual predator and abuser,” the accuser, Noelle Dunphy, wrote in a summons filed Wednesday in New York Supreme Court.

In the summons, Dunphy states that she was retained for “business development work and other work” by Giuliani and his companies in January 2019. During that time, the 43-year-old alleges, Giuliani made frequent racist and antisemitic remarks during “confused and hostile alcohol-laced tirades.” She noted that Giuliani’s alleged “abuse of alcohol” was fueled by his divorce and mounting political and legal controversies.

Dunphy also alleges that Giuliani “sexually harassed” her and demanded sexual favors until she was fired without substantial compensation in 2021. Giuliani allegedly demanded that Dunphy say nothing about her association with him.

“At these times, Giuliani threatened [Dunphy] with further retaliation if she did not stay silent, stating that his private investigators and political connections to President Trump enabled him to retaliate in other ways, express and implied,” Dunphy wrote in the summons.

Dunphy, who is representing herself, did not explicitly say in the lawsuit that she was romantically involved with Giuliani but she told The Daily Beast she was in a series of text messages and emails.

“It began with Rudy as my boss and lawyer and later turned romantic,” Dunphy wrote, later calling him a “manipulative abuser” to echo her allegations in the summons.

“Seeking justice against a powerful man is terrifying. Even many lawyers are intimidated by Rudy, and by the idea of taking him on,” she wrote. “I can’t be silent any longer.”


----------



## topcat (Friday at 4:38 AM)

cannabineer said:


> speaking of must-have accessories, one of these should be in every dump truck.
> 
> View attachment 5245429


_Massive dump _trucks. Yeah, it's what it sounds like.


----------



## HGCC (Friday at 6:53 AM)

I wonder what ever became of that drunk blond lady Rudy showed up with as "proof" of election tampering. I would have enjoyed watching her run for some sort of office, not winning mind you, just the debates and stump speeches. 

Assuming they stay local I have no problem with crazy candidates. They should never be more than mayor of a small town. Pendulum swings both ways, can be crazy left or right.


----------



## cannabineer (Friday at 8:41 AM)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Welp ….*
> 
> Rudy *Ghouliani *has been caught doing shit with his
> “ little rudy “
> ...


bet it leaks head toner also.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Friday at 9:50 AM)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Friday at 10:22 AM)

You might be right …


----------



## Budzbuddha (Friday at 12:05 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611379406504878081


----------



## Budzbuddha (Friday at 12:30 PM)

Maybe should have Pete Buttigieg as speaker or President … and in a tan suit with his husband. 

GQP and Faux Newsheads would explode . 
Well worth it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Friday at 7:25 PM)

After climbing Mount Everest , Discovering Radium and Secret Agent on Her Majesty’s Secret Service … George was a Grand Dragon for KKK.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611153488813199361


----------



## injinji (Friday at 11:10 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mitch is at least a competent asshole... More on the way perhaps? Even a battery factory for his district or some new onshoring industrial project! Mitch and Joe know how to play politics and the money has already been approved...
> 
> *McConnell holds joint infrastructure event with Biden in Kentucky, infuriating MAGA Republicans*
> 
> ...


Everyone knows turtles are cold blooded. You have to rub them to get any kind of movement out of them.


----------



## injinji (Friday at 11:17 PM)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Welp ….*
> 
> Rudy *Ghouliani *has been caught doing shit with his
> “ little rudy “
> ...


Romantically entangled? I saw two dogs romantically entangled once. Maybe that is what they mean.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Saturday at 12:32 AM)

15th round, man his a winner … Funny how all these goobers finnaly act like they are all on same team and logical. What a bunch of cowards and losers


----------



## hanimmal (Saturday at 4:24 AM)

Budzbuddha said:


> After climbing Mount Everest , Discovering Radium and Secret Agent on Her Majesty’s Secret Service … George was a Grand Dragon for KKK.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611153488813199361


What a fucking troll. 

Way to stick to the brand Republicans, you voted in yet another useless jackass.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Saturday at 6:49 AM)

Budzbuddha said:


> After climbing Mount Everest , Discovering Radium and Secret Agent on Her Majesty’s Secret Service … George was a Grand Dragon for KKK.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611153488813199361


He wasn’t flashing a white power sign, he was aiming his Jewish space laser.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 7:52 AM)

I'll KILL YA YA FUCKER!  

Feel the love, if Matt goes down for being a child molester there won't be a peep from the republicans over it.






*GOP lawmaker had to be restrained while confronting Gaetz. Hear what he told him*

59,618 views Jan 7, 2023 #CNN #news
Rep. Mike Rogers (R-AL) confronted Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) after he refused to vote for Kevin McCarthy to be the next House speaker and had to be restrained by another lawmaker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 8:04 AM)

*'We know how to take them on': Raskin projects confidence as Democrats shift to minority*

95,210 views Jan 7, 2023 #msnbc #republicans #jamieraskin
Rep. Jamie Raskin talks with Alex Wagner about the spectacle of Kevin McCarthy's ascension to House speaker and his expectations for dealing with a chaotic Republican majority for the next two years.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Saturday at 8:37 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll KILL YA YA FUCKER!
> 
> Feel the love, if Matt goes down for being a child molester there won't be a peep from the republicans over it.
> 
> ...


Rogers told gaetz he was done, and another republican put his hand over his mouth...Literally...I think they know something about gaetz, and he knows they know it, otherwise a fuckface like gaetz would have been up on his feet talking shit. That is the nature of the subhuman beast gaetz is, venal, controlled by desires and lusts, a total lack of self control. Not someone known for their discretion, so for him to sit there and not respond, what Rogers was telling him had to hit home.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Saturday at 8:47 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'We know how to take them on': Raskin projects confidence as Democrats shift to minority*
> 
> 95,210 views Jan 7, 2023 #msnbc #republicans #jamieraskin
> Rep. Jamie Raskin talks with Alex Wagner about the spectacle of Kevin McCarthy's ascension to House speaker and his expectations for dealing with a chaotic Republican majority for the next two years.


Raskin knows what the fuck he's doing, which is more than you can say for 90% of the republicans. The democrats have an easy 2 years ahead of them...write legislation for 2024, and vote against every single thing the republicans try to pass...MAKE them agree with each other, or they get nothing.
use the filibuster against them at EVERY opportunity...use EVERY legal means to obstruct their retarded agenda. MAKE them dot EVERY I and cross EVERY T, and check their math twice. Hound down EVERY detail, and get it all in writing, because not one single republican is to be trusted to keep their words...not one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 9:09 AM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Raskin knows what the fuck he's doing, which is more than you can say for 90% of the republicans. The democrats have an easy 2 years ahead of them...write legislation for 2024, and vote against every single thing the republicans try to pass...MAKE them agree with each other, or they get nothing.
> use the filibuster against them at EVERY opportunity...use EVERY legal means to obstruct their retarded agenda. MAKE them dot EVERY I and cross EVERY T, and check their math twice. Hound down EVERY detail, and get it all in writing, because not one single republican is to be trusted to keep their words...not one.


He needs a break and has health concerns, this will give them one, the republicans are by no means finished twisting in the wind. Raskin mentioned the 18th amendment and if some of these assholes are indicted over J6 it could come into play and with a razor thin majority... Santos Gaetz and others could go down over crimes other than J6 and Santos at least would be replaced by a democrat.

Donald is a about to go down in a spectacular fashion in a few weeks and the J6 DOJ investigations will be charging ahead with grand juries. The thing that might break the republican house is if word gets out that Mark is ratting them all out, then there will be panic in the fucking chicken coup!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Saturday at 10:58 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611759542169178114


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 10:59 AM)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611759542169178114


Whose hand is shoved up his ass working his mouth today!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Saturday at 11:00 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Whose hand is shoved up his ass working his mouth today!


Exactly the reason i posted that tweet here.

Hmmmmm


----------



## cannabineer (Saturday at 11:08 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Whose hand is shoved up his ass working his mouth today!


Orange you certain?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 11:13 AM)

cannabineer said:


> Orange you certain?


Kevin's mouth will be doing a lot of working when the Orange one goes down over the documents. He can show his thanks to Trump for his speakership by leading the charge up the courthouse steps and taking a bullet for Donald!  Mark will not have an easy time, for as long as he lasts. If he doesn't do Donald's bidding just one magat can call for his job and Donald will be going down, screaming and freaking out all the way.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Saturday at 11:19 AM)

I see it differently. The election of the speaker process has shown how much trump’s influence over the party has waned.


----------



## cannabineer (Saturday at 11:41 AM)

CunningCanuk said:


> I see it differently. The election of the speaker process has shown how much trump’s influence over the party has waned.


Can you elaborate a bit? I’d have agreed if it hadn’t been for that man’s involvement last night.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Saturday at 11:55 AM)

cannabineer said:


> Can you elaborate a bit? I’d have agreed if it hadn’t been for that man’s involvement last night.


He still has some influence, with a few, unfortunately. 

I thought it was interesting that trump only received one vote when his name was entered. No one considered him a serious candidate and his entry was essentially rebuffed. 

Politically speaking, trump is a dead man walking and most Republicans realize this.


----------



## cannabineer (Saturday at 12:03 PM)

CunningCanuk said:


> He still has some influence, with a few, unfortunately.
> 
> I thought it was interesting that trump only received one vote when his name was entered. No one considered him a serious candidate and his entry was essentially rebuffed.
> 
> Politically speaking, trump is a dead man walking and most Republicans realize this.


The one vote thing is a good datum, but the fact that he influenced the endgame was weird.

The silver lining of that is that the ultra menace wing of the GQP hasn’t tackled the issue of rebranding.

That might be affected when and if indictments come down. But extrapolating that curve with a current dataset of zero is not a game I wanna play.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Saturday at 12:11 PM)

cannabineer said:


> The one vote thing is a good datum, but the fact that he influenced the endgame was weird.
> 
> The silver lining of that is that the ultra menace wing of the GQP hasn’t tackled the issue of rebranding.
> 
> That might be affected when and if indictments come down. But extrapolating that curve with a current dataset of zero is not a game I wanna play.


Putting the latest display of dysfunction aside, the future is looking brighter than it looked 4 years ago. maga is in decline.


----------



## cannabineer (Saturday at 12:30 PM)

CunningCanuk said:


> Putting the latest display of dysfunction aside, the future is looking brighter than it looked 4 years ago. maga is in decline.


That’s a start. But I worry greatly that the three primary sins of the GOP

- not raising taxes and gutting social programs to take up the slack
- the war on women, gender etc. camouflaged as “family values” in cahoots with Klan-friendly pastors
- voter suppression and the perpetuation of systemic racism, plus a hateful immigration policy - more Klan stuff

will stay strong and simply get rebranded. Maga was Tea Party with new Michelins.

We won’t get a test of the premise for another 20 months. I’m betting that the GOP presidential candidate will pander to the above policies, and that the voters will cheer him on.

The party has efficiently stripped out the last pocket of moderate resistance. My only hope for really changing things relies on something very uncertain: indictment and conviction of a large enough number of maga mandarins.

I believe I predicted last May that That Man would be in orange within a year. I got four months left on that clock, and my confidence has eroded proportionally. We really really need an aggressive campaign of prosecution from Smith and co. to grab the news cycle, and soon.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Saturday at 12:55 PM)

cannabineer said:


> That’s a start. But I worry greatly that the three primary sins of the GOP
> 
> - not raising taxes and gutting social programs to take up the slack
> - the war on women, gender etc. camouflaged as “family values” in cahoots with Klan-friendly pastors
> ...


The indictments and prosecutions must happen. Hopefully they do and the group is rebranded as fascists. It is what they are, after all.


----------



## cannabineer (Saturday at 1:10 PM)

CunningCanuk said:


> The indictments and prosecutions must happen. Hopefully they do and the group is rebranded as fascists. It is what they are, after all.


Bing-a-rino


----------



## doublejj (Saturday at 1:42 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Whose hand is shoved up his ass working his mouth today!


putin


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Saturday at 1:46 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The thing that might break the republican house is if word gets out that Mark is ratting them all out


that word isn't out?...they don't even need him to rat, they have his cell phone, with literally thousands of damning texts, whole incriminating conversations. any cooperation on meadows' part is just icing on the rotten cake


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 1:56 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that word isn't out?...they don't even need him to rat, they have his cell phone, with literally thousands of damning texts, whole incriminating conversations. any cooperation on meadows' part is just icing on the rotten cake


Oh Mark has receipts alright! However, getting him to plead guilty to insurrection and conspiracy would pretty well fuck the others, very efficiently too, since Mark was conspiracy central for state schemes, Trump's cronies and all the congress people involved. Mark alone with his trusty phone and computers can put a lot of assholes away on conspiracy charges, and there will be other rats, witnesses and evidence too. Mark will need to cut a deal in Georgia too and his testimony there would be on TV. Mark was also involved in the documents case on some level, he helped Trump steal the documents FFS! We will know what Mark will do during the Trump documents case I think and that will be long before the J6 trials or indictments.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Saturday at 2:01 PM)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 2:05 PM)

compassionateExotic said:


>


Kevin will soon have to demonstrate his thanks in real terms when Trump get indicted in the coming weeks or months, until then the heat will only increase on Trump and the magats in congress. The Gospel of Mark will save America!


----------



## doublejj (Saturday at 4:11 PM)

*Montana lawmaker wants to revisit idea of reservations*
All but one of Montana’s seven reservations were established prior to statehood.








Montana lawmaker wants to revisit idea of reservations


HELENA, Mont. (AP) — A white state lawmaker in Montana is questioning whether land set aside long ago for Native Americans should exist anymore. Republican Sen. Keith Regier is proposing asking Congress to study alternatives to reservations.




apnews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Saturday at 4:30 PM)

doublejj said:


> *Montana lawmaker wants to revisit idea of reservations*
> All but one of Montana’s seven reservations were established prior to statehood.
> 
> 
> ...


well, why not continue to fuck them over? manifest destiny and all that...they aren't using the land, so why don't we seize it and confirm to the rest of the world that we're the heartless pieces of motherfucking shit garbage they think we are already? fucking republican cocksuckers...


----------



## doublejj (Saturday at 4:34 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, why not continue to fuck them over? manifest destiny and all that...they aren't using the land, so why don't we seize it and confirm to the rest of the world that we're the heartless pieces of motherfucking shit garbage they think we are already? fucking republican cocksuckers...


Putin's handbook.....see Ukraine


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Saturday at 4:38 PM)

doublejj said:


> *Montana lawmaker wants to revisit idea of reservations*
> All but one of Montana’s seven reservations were established prior to statehood.
> 
> 
> ...


i just sent that fuck an email...i doubt he'll ever see it, and doubt even more it will make any difference if he does see it, but i tried, as politley as i've ever been...how about joining in?
[email protected]


----------



## cannabineer (Saturday at 5:00 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, why not continue to fuck them over? manifest destiny and all that...they aren't using the land, so why don't we seize it and confirm to the rest of the world that we're the heartless pieces of motherfucking shit garbage they think we are already? fucking republican cocksuckers...


why do I think someone found mineral wealth and wants to steal it from the owners?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Saturday at 5:27 PM)

cannabineer said:


> why do I think someone found mineral wealth and wants to steal it from the owners?


that is a possibility, but i think it's just as likely that they just want to fuck over some minorities. the whole thing is full of racist rhetoric, and the entire idea seems like an attempt to re-establish manifest destiny...white people were meant to own that land...
why don't they give the indians some gifts? maybe some blankets with smallpox?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Saturday at 6:13 PM)

compassionateExotic said:


>


He really is dumb.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Saturday at 6:17 PM)

doublejj said:


> *Montana lawmaker wants to revisit idea of reservations*
> All but one of Montana’s seven reservations were established prior to statehood.
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could say I was shocked but, you know, history.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Saturday at 9:04 PM)

Tongue kiss ?
His 12 year old GF gonna find out he cheated ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611842345992863746


----------



## cannabineer (Saturday at 9:26 PM)

Budzbuddha said:


> Tongue kiss ?
> His 12 year old GF gonna find out he cheated ?
> 
> View attachment 5246170
> ...


probably something a bit meatier than a pee tape.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Saturday at 9:36 PM)

Jack brought in two ringers - corruption prosecutors on board.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609604319304712193


----------



## Budzbuddha (Saturday at 9:37 PM)

cannabineer said:


> probably something a bit meatier than a pee tape.


Whatever it is - his face shows it.


----------



## doublejj (Saturday at 9:38 PM)

Budzbuddha said:


> Jack brought in two ringers - corruption prosecutors on board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lock them up!.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 11:03 AM)

Matt needs to come out of the closet, but it might be fatal to his career as a fascist. I wonder if it will get to trial? Are there other victims?






*CPAC leader accused of SEXUAL ASSAULT by Herschel Walker Staffer in LEAKED AUDIO*

113,336 views Jan 7, 2023
MeidasTouch host Ben Meiselas reports on the leaked audio of a former Herschel Walker staffer who accused CPAC head Matt Schlapp of groping.


----------



## topcat (Sunday at 1:07 PM)

Budzbuddha said:


> Tongue kiss ?
> His 12 year old GF gonna find out he cheated ?
> 
> View attachment 5246170
> ...


I can't get over the size of that guy's head. It's bulbous.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sunday at 1:14 PM)

topcat said:


> I can't get over the size of that guy's head. It's bulbous.


----------



## topcat (Sunday at 1:30 PM)

CunningCanuk said:


>




Matt Gaetz


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 2:12 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612109406430269440


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 2:29 PM)

All these clowns can seem to do with power is abuse it, forget the country. Good luck trying to get inside the DOJ, it's the executive branch remember, and Joe or Garland is not gonna compromise anything for these assholes. Republican congress people won't recuse themselves, neither do republican SCOTUS justices, they don't comply with subpoenas either, so good luck getting any enforced, unless they want to embarrass and entrap the republicans. 

I think it's more about trying to get away with their crimes at this point than scoring political points. Trump will want a Hunter investigation that won't end well for them IMHO. If they try to obstruct justice, they may find themselves on the wrong side of it in court. J6 could not have happed without inside congressional help and coup planning, the storming of the capitol was to give the treasonous republican congress people time to delay the certification and bring in the fake electors. It was all part of a bigger plan, taking the capitol would have been meaningless without help from inside congress to fraudulently fuck with the electoral vote count act using delay and fake electors to throw the results into confusion. For many of them J6 went horribly wrong, but 140 of them voted to delay the certification after the capitol was invaded and stuck with the illegal "plan" to make Trump king and thwart the will of the voters.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612177354096254979


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sunday at 3:29 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612109406430269440


sure, i can go for that, as soon as they put the same kind of limits on judges, house reps, and senators...
and i still wouldn't go for it...educators are providing a valuable service for the entire race...judges, house reps and senators not so fucking much lately..


----------



## hanimmal (Sunday at 3:30 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612109406430269440


The bullshit about this is that people with tenure can get fired at any time, they just want their ultra rich right wing donors to be able to pressure firing people without any cause so they can fill those positions with this new crop of educated trolls to help further their con for the next generation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sunday at 3:32 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All these clowns can seem to do with power is abuse it, forget the country. Good luck trying to get inside the DOJ, it's the executive branch remember, and Joe or Garland is not gonna compromise anything for these assholes. Republican congress people won't recuse themselves, neither do republican SCOTUS justices, they don't comply with subpoenas either, so good luck getting any enforced, unless they want to embarrass and entrap the republicans.
> 
> I think it's more about trying to get away with their crimes at this point than scoring political points. Trump will want a Hunter investigation that won't end well for them IMHO. If they try to obstruct justice, they may find themselves on the wrong side of it in court. J6 could not have happed without inside congressional help and coup planning, the storming of the capitol was to give the treasonous republican congress people time to delay the certification and bring in the fake electors. It was all part of a bigger plan, taking the capitol would have been meaningless without help from inside congress to fraudulently fuck with the electoral vote count act using delay and fake electors to throw the results into confusion. For many of them J6 went horribly wrong, but 140 of them voted to delay the certification after the capitol was invaded and stuck with the illegal "plan" to make Trump king and thwart the will of the voters.
> 
> ...


fuck nut morons, they'll get drug into court by the DOJ and the FBI the first time they do a fucking thing, and the courts will tell them to mind their own motherfucking business...fucking retards already know that, this is all grandstanding bullshit, or else they're so motherfucking frightened of the looming indictments they're trying this desperation play to save their asses...either way, this is fucking stupid, and won't go past their first attempt at interference.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 3:43 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck nut morons, they'll get drug into court by the DOJ and the FBI the first time they do a fucking thing, and the courts will tell them to mind their own motherfucking business...fucking retards already know that, this is all grandstanding bullshit, or else they're so motherfucking firghtened of the looming indictments they're trying this desperation play to save their asses...either way, this is fucking stupid, and won't go past their first attempt at interference.


Glenn was smiling about it when he was discussing it on one of his videos. If Jack had a case but wasn't inclined to prosecute, say Jordan, then by Jordan going after the DOJ and FBI, his people, he will sure as shit bring one and Gym before a grand jury, unless he's a target. I can't think of a better way for someone who requested a pardon to bring down a world of hurt on themselves by fucking with Jack over something this serious. I'll bet Jack is very serious when it comes to this shit, there is nothing these chickens in congress can do about it except squawk, flap their wings and wait for the chopping block.

The Gospel of Mark will save America and send them to Hell!  This is my prophecy!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sunday at 4:07 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Glenn was smiling about it when he was discussing it on one of his videos. If Jack had a case but wasn't inclined to prosecute, say Jordan, then by Jordan going after the DOJ and FBI, his people, he will sure as shit bring one and Gym before a grand jury, unless he's a target. I can't think of a better way for someone who requested a pardon to bring down a world of hurt on themselves by fucking with Jack over something this serious. I'll bet Jack is very serious when it comes to this shit, there is nothing these chickens in congress can do about it except squawk, flap their wings and wait for the chopping block.
> 
> The Gospel of Mark will save America and send them to Hell!  This is my prophecy!


i hope you're right. i'm getting tired of waiting to see.
it might be time to bring THEM a REAL civil war...if that's what it takes to make the shit happen that HAS to happen.


----------



## injinji (Sunday at 8:14 PM)

CunningCanuk said:


> I see it differently. The election of the speaker process has shown how much trump’s influence over the party has waned.


Still they let 20 of the red hats highjack the speaker election. It shows they are still afraid of the base.


----------



## injinji (Sunday at 8:17 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612109406430269440


This shit is going on in Florida.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 8:21 PM)

injinji said:


> Still they let 20 of the red hats highjack the speaker election. It shows they are still afraid of the base.


They should be, 74% of republicans still have a favorable view of Trump and he would win the nomination or come close. If he walked his supporters out into the sucker party and turned on them they would be fucked. If they lose 10% or 20% of their hardcore Trump maga base it is game over for them, not even gerrymandering the house will help them.


----------



## CANON_Grow (Sunday at 8:59 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope you're right. i'm getting tired of waiting to see.
> it might be time to bring THEM a REAL civil war...if that's what it takes to make the shit happen that HAS to happen.


This looks like a Faux nEwS comment or a quote from one of the recent Michigan trials. I get the shtick and all, but recent events should give pause to use of that kind of rhetoric.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 9:16 PM)

CANON_Grow said:


> This looks like a Faux nEwS comment or a quote from one of the recent Michigan trials. I get the shtick and all, but recent events should give pause to use of that kind of rhetoric.


It is the right waging cold and sometimes open civil war, we see it in America and now in Brazil, it is they who are resorting to violence, threats, cheating and out right lying. They have gone from politics, to fascism extra legal and antidemocratic means to hold and gain power. They have conducted a hate and bigotry based civil war without consequence and that is the problem, they have had a free ride for too long as is evidenced by their arrogance and sense of entitlement. 

The law will deal with them, but there need to be improvements to the law and how it is implemented, those fixes are politically out of reach for the moment. I've been calling them fascists and traitors for a lot longer than the regular media has, it is not hyperbole, it is an accurate description based on the facts.


----------



## CANON_Grow (Sunday at 9:30 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is the right waging cold and sometimes open civil war, we see it in America and now in Brazil, it is they who are resorting to violence, threats, cheating and out right lying. They have gone from politics, to fascism extra legal and antidemocratic means to hold and gain power. They have conducted a hate and bigotry based civil war without consequence and that is the problem, they have had a free ride for too long as is evidenced by their arrogance and sense of entitlement.
> 
> The law will deal with them, but there need to be improvements to the law and how it is implemented, those fixes are politically out of reach for the moment. I've been calling them fascists and traitors for a lot longer than the regular media has, it is not hyperbole, it is an accurate description based on the facts.


I whole heartedly understand the frustration, still doesn't sway my opinion that EVERYONE must be careful in how frustrations are discussed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 9:47 PM)

CANON_Grow said:


> I whole heartedly understand the frustration, still doesn't sway my opinion that EVERYONE must be careful in how frustrations are discussed.


I'm all for moderation and civil society, debating ideas etc, but I'm also a fan of meeting dangerous bullshit head on and calling a spade a spade. You could say Roger is "in touch with his feelings" and unlike republicans he doesn't really mean it, but expresses a common sentiment. It is not necessary to fight them in the streets if you are sitting at the seat of power, and I'm not talking about normal politics either but a hybrid between politics and civil war. Politics requires good will and a common purpose, like the wellbeing of the nation. One must be prepared to lose, not grasp at power by any means possible including outright treason with the Russians and inciting violence. We let the law deal with such things and people when it is within it's scope and ability, somethings are not however falling into the realm of ethics and morals but some people have neither.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sunday at 10:05 PM)

injinji said:


> Still they let 20 of the red hats highjack the speaker election. It shows they are still afraid of the base.


I wonder how many votes trump would have received for speaker if his influence today is what it was even a year ago. 

I read recently that this was the first time since 1982 that the party in power to have midterm gains with independents. 

The country is moving on from the maga movement. Republicans are going to have to as well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 10:14 PM)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wonder how many votes trump would have received for speaker if his influence today is what it was even a year ago.
> 
> I read recently that this was the first time since 1982 that the party in power to have midterm gains with independents.
> 
> The country is moving on from the maga movement. Republicans are going to have to as well.


Events in Brazil are driving home the point about maga and the stars are lining up around the globe for liberal democracy. Getting rid of Vlad will do much to improve the planet and Donald should go down around the same time as Vlad. 2023 promises to be an interesting and entertaining year with major strides for liberal democracy in Ukraine and in the courts of America. As for Kevin's majority, Scott Perry looks in deep shit and Santos will probably be gone too and that is right off the start line! What will they do when Donald goes down over the docs!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sunday at 10:18 PM)

...and the world burned, because people stood still and watched it happen...
too concerned with what looked right to do what WAS right.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Monday at 6:04 AM)

Abbott is another motherfucker that can bend the fuck over and stuff his shit right back where it comes from...
the worst motherfucking governor EVER tells one of the best presidents ever to do his fucking job? someone should grind his face into a mirror for a few hours, while asking him "who fucked over texas? who isn't doing their job worth a fuck?"
https://gov.texas.gov/news/post/governor-abbott-hand-delivers-letter-to-president-biden-at-border-visit

https://www.ktsm.com/news/el-paso-democrats-blast-gop-for-stunts-gimmicks-and-lies-on-immigration/


----------



## CCGNZ (Monday at 8:17 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is the right waging cold and sometimes open civil war, we see it in America and now in Brazil, it is they who are resorting to violence, threats, cheating and out right lying. They have gone from politics, to fascism extra legal and antidemocratic means to hold and gain power. They have conducted a hate and bigotry based civil war without consequence and that is the problem, they have had a free ride for too long as is evidenced by their arrogance and sense of entitlement.
> 
> The law will deal with them, but there need to be improvements to the law and how it is implemented, those fixes are politically out of reach for the moment. I've been calling them fascists and traitors for a lot longer than the regular media has, it is not hyperbole, it is an accurate description based on the facts.


Your right about that,our laws didn't contemplate such bad faith,assumed country ALWAYS came first,and didn't take into account "BRANDS' or social media warriors spewing vitriol and hatred in a tunnel turning people into unobjective zombies. A grey area is being weaponized and exploited bypassing laws legislated in a era that assumed common sense and moral decency.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Monday at 8:50 AM)

Laurence Tribe is only wrong about one thing. i don't think jordan is grandstanding, i think he's scrabbling madly to cover his own ass, and is so stupid that he doesn't realize that this is drawing ALL attention to his incredibly badly disguised attempt to obstruct justice.
https://www.newsweek.com/jim-jordan-subpoena-fbi-idiotic-donald-trump-1772291?utm_source=spotim&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation&spot_im_redirect_source=pitc

"During his speech after finally getting enough votes to be House speaker, Kevin McCarthy vowed that the GOP will set up committees to "hold the swamp accountable, from the withdrawal of Afghanistan, to the origins of COVID and to the weaponization of the FBI."
He added: "Let me be very clear. *We will use the power of the purse and the power of the subpoena to get the job done.*"
translated from republicanese : "We will hold the budget and the spending cap hostage like we always do, and we'll be the biggest obstructionists possible while we do it, because we have to cover our criminal involvement in insurrection. We also know the senate will kick back any stupid shit we try to pass, and if we somehow get something stupid past them, Biden will veto it."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 9:05 AM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Laurence Tribe is only wrong about one thing. i don't think jordan is grandstanding, i think he's scrabbling madly to cover his own ass, and is so stupid that he doesn't realize that this is drawing ALL attention to his incredibly badly disguised attempt to obstruct justice.
> https://www.newsweek.com/jim-jordan-subpoena-fbi-idiotic-donald-trump-1772291?utm_source=spotim&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation&spot_im_redirect_source=pitc
> 
> "During his speech after finally getting enough votes to be House speaker, Kevin McCarthy vowed that the GOP will set up committees to "hold the swamp accountable, from the withdrawal of Afghanistan, to the origins of COVID and to the weaponization of the FBI."
> ...


Wait until the indictments drop on Trump over the docs, that's first up I figure and then we should know what Mark will do. If Mark is cooperating then you will see panic in the republican house!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Monday at 9:16 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wait until the indictments drop on Trump over the docs, that's first up I figure and then we should know what Mark will do. If Mark is cooperating then you will see panic in the republican house!


I'm fucking tired of waiting for shit to drop...It should have started dropping already.
I'm losing my sense of humor over the whole situation, along with the little patience I've ever managed to muster.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 9:20 AM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I'm fucking tired of waiting for shit to drop...It should have started dropping already.
> I'm losing my sense of humor over the whole situation, along with the little patience I've ever managed to muster.


You are far from alone and I think the speed of Justice in Brazil might make many take notice!  There are many reports that Trump's people were involved in this shit at some level too.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Monday at 10:45 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They should be, 74% of republicans still have a favorable view of Trump and he would win the nomination or come close. If he walked his supporters out into the sucker party and turned on them they would be fucked. If they lose 10% or 20% of their hardcore Trump maga base it is game over for them, not even gerrymandering the house will help them.


Nobody knows for sure but I don’t think trump gets the nomination. Also, I’m not the only one who feels trump is leaking influence;


Analysis by Harry Enten, CNN
Published 1:46 PM EST, Sun January 8, 2023

McCarthy speaker saga shows Trump is far from untouchable ahead of 2024

Kevin McCarthy’s seven-year-plus dream to become House speaker finally became reality early Saturday morning. The California Republican’s tumultuous journey concluded after six Republican holdouts voted “present,” allowing him to win on the 15th ballot with a lower majority threshold.

McCarthy credited Donald Trump for his support in the speaker’s race, and the former president was quick to bask in the glory of McCarthy’s victory.

Make no mistake, though: McCarthy’s struggle to win the speaker’s gavel is only the latest indication that Trump’s brand among Republicans has been significantly weakened. Trump is no doubt still a powerful presence in the GOP, but he’s very vulnerable in his bid to win the Republican presidential nomination for a third time.

Let’s state the facts of what unfolded. McCarthy was backed by Trump from the beginning in his speakership campaign. McCarthy trumpeted Trump’s endorsement, and Trump, in turn, made his preference well known.

It would be difficult to imagine Republicans defying Trump at the height of his power. But that’s exactly what happened this time around. Despite the many appeals from Trump, this year’s speakership process was the longest in over 150 years. It was the first time in a century that more than one ballot had been needed to elect the speaker.

To the point of Trump’s waning power, just look at the Republicans who delayed McCarthy from becoming speaker on January 3. They were almost all hardcore Trump believers. Of those who were serving in the last Congress, just one (Rep. Chip Roy) had voted to certify Joe Biden’s presidential win.

The lawmakers in this group who had voting records are from the very conservative part of the GOP. This is where Trump’s strength among Republicans had been most evident at the end of his presidency. Yet, Trump’s expressed support for McCarthy wasn’t enough to keep these hardcore conservatives in line.

These Republicans, it seems, didn’t fear Trump like they once might have. And when you look at the polling, that lack of trepidation makes sense.

Right now, Trump isn’t beloved by Republican voters. We see this in the percentage of Republicans who hold a strongly favorable (or very favorable) rating of him. Strongly favorable means you don’t merely like a politician, you love him.

Trump’s strongly favorable rating in a Fox News poll last month was 43% among Republican voters. That’s good, but it’s not great for a universally known politician. Ron DeSantis’ strongly favorable rating in the same poll was 40%, even though 16% of Republicans had no opinion of the Florida governor.

Trump’s strongly favorable rating is way down from where it was at the time of the 2020 election. In a late October 2020 Fox News poll, his strongly favorable rating was 68%. He’s dropped 25 points on this measure since then.

It’s not that Republicans don’t like Trump. His overall favorable rating among Republicans in the same Fox News poll from last month was 77%. (Other polls put his favorable rating with Republicans in the 60s.) It’s more that they don’t love the former president. At least not enough to scare Republican politicians into following his every word.

When we zoom in on very conservative Republicans (i.e., like the holdouts against McCarthy), the difference from where we were and where we are is quite stark. Our CNN/SSRS poll asked GOP voters (including independents who lean Republican) both at the beginning and the end of 2022 whether they wanted Trump or someone else to be the 2024 Republican nominee.

Trump started 2022 with 65% of very conservative Republican voters saying they wanted him to be the Republican nominee. This was way higher than Republicans overall (50%). He ended the year with 42% of very conservative Republican voters believing he should be the GOP nominee, not too different from the 38% of Republicans overall who felt the same.

A Monmouth University poll from December found very conservative Republicans preferring DeSantis to Trump on the 2024 ballot test.

The bottom line is that what happened to McCarthy and Trump’s inability to prevent a once-in-a-generation speaker ballot saga is a manifestation of what is going on among Republicans at large. Trump is no longer the dominant figure, untouchable by GOP voters. He isn’t even holding on to those Republicans who essentially thought he could walk on water.

This leaves the answer to the question of who wins the 2024 Republican nomination very much unclear at this point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 10:51 AM)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nobody knows for sure but I don’t think trump gets the nomination. Also, I’m not the only one who feels trump is leaking influence;
> 
> 
> Analysis by Harry Enten, CNN
> ...


If he can't win the nomination, he can still fuck them by turning on them, he still controls 20% of republicans at a minimum. They fear him and he will walk his base out of the party, things are so tight in the states that not even gerrymandering can help them if that happens.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Monday at 11:14 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If he can't win the nomination, he can still fuck them by turning on them, he still controls 20% of republicans at a minimum. They fear him and he will walk his base out of the party, things are so tight in the states that not even gerrymandering can help them if that happens.


that's what i've been hoping for this whole time. that would fuck the republicans so hard they'd bleed, and they'd be doing it to themselves.
that's the only reason i've not flipped fucking shit about him not being indicted yet...of course, no one gives a fuck if i flip, but that's the reason i haven't...yet.
because if trump and the whole sedition carcass doesn't get indicted, then this entire country has ALREADY turned into a piece of shit not worth saving. Indeed, at that point, open warfare in the streets would be the only fucking way to save it, and i'm not sure it would be worth the effort, i would just immigrate to...fuck, any goddamn where would be better. fucking Haiti after a hurricane would be an improvement to an America that lets those miserable motherfuckers get away with it


----------



## cannabineer (Monday at 11:23 AM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's what i've been hoping for this whole time. that would fuck the republicans so hard they'd bleed, and they'd be doing it to themselves.
> that's the only reason i've not flipped fucking shit about him not being indicted yet...of course, no one gives a fuck if i flip, but that's the reason i haven't...yet.
> because if trump and the whole sedition carcass doesn't get indicted, then this entire country has ALREADY turned into a piece of shit not worth saving. Indeed, at that point, open warfare in the streets would be the only fucking way to save it, and i'm not sure it would be worth the effort, i would just immigrate to...fuck, any goddamn where would be better. fucking Haiti after a hurricane would be an improvement to an America that lets those miserable motherfuckers get away with it


to your last sentence: no. Really not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 11:33 AM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's what i've been hoping for this whole time. that would fuck the republicans so hard they'd bleed, and they'd be doing it to themselves.
> that's the only reason i've not flipped fucking shit about him not being indicted yet...of course, no one gives a fuck if i flip, but that's the reason i haven't...yet.
> because if trump and the whole sedition carcass doesn't get indicted, then this entire country has ALREADY turned into a piece of shit not worth saving. Indeed, at that point, open warfare in the streets would be the only fucking way to save it, and i'm not sure it would be worth the effort, i would just immigrate to...fuck, any goddamn where would be better. fucking Haiti after a hurricane would be an improvement to an America that lets those miserable motherfuckers get away with it


It will sure be interesting when he is indicted or looks like he will be, then the shit will hit the fan, Donald will demand loyalty and the republicans had better hope the judge locks him up upon indictment pending trial. Having him run around loose with an indictment and trial date hanging over his head concerning the secret documents will but a blow torch to the magats in the house!  That and Jack with solid cases against some of them on house committees, Jack must be squeezing Mark Meadows nuts into pulp or has already.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Monday at 12:04 PM)

cannabineer said:


> to your last sentence: no. Really not.


well, no of course it wouldn't be, and i wouldn't abandon the country, either...but SOMETHING needs to start happening, because it sure as fuck seems like the thieves are laughing at the cops, who are purposely ignoring them.
patience wore thin a year ago. i realize that shit takes time, but they've had two fucking years and at least one case, the documents case, that would have landed ANYONE ELSE in a cell the same fucking day they searched their house.
i'm having a harder and harder time believing anything is going to happen to any of them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 12:13 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, no of course it wouldn't be, and i wouldn't abandon the country, either...but SOMETHING needs to start happening, because it sure as fuck seems like the thieves are laughing at the cops, who are purposely ignoring them.
> patience wore thin a year ago. i realize that shit takes time, but they've had two fucking years and at least one case, the documents case, that would have landed ANYONE ELSE in a cell the same fucking day they searched their house.
> i'm having a harder and harder time believing anything is going to happen to any of them.


If by spring nothing does happen, without some kind of reason or explanation they will have demonstrations in DC and they will be mostly by lawyers. As I said, Jack ain't wasting his time coming back to America to deal with this shit and neither are the talented lawyers he is recruiting. There have been no leaks or resignations from the DOJ, so that should tell you something, the place is full of people like Glenn Kirschner who want their asses, all their asses. We have seen many DOJ alumni on TV and all sing the same song, many were frustrated, but there are far fewer of them now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Monday at 12:15 PM)

This shit is getting to stretched out imo.....they should have arrested the orange avenger as soon as J6 happened and for sedition right off the bat.....but nooooooooooo

guess time will tell


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 12:34 PM)

BudmanTX said:


> This shit is getting to stretched out imo.....they should have arrested the orange avenger as soon as J6 happened and for sedition right off the bat.....but nooooooooooo
> 
> guess time will tell


J6 was a massive hub and spoke conspiracy with a lot of moving parts, schemes and plots, none of which would work without inside help from congress people who were part of the conspiracy. Political considerations and election cycles come into play too for any justice to be done. We are about to witness an epic fight between the DOJ and house over investigations, as the DOJ is taking down republican congress people starting with Santos, one down, perhaps a dozen or two more to go. It only takes a few seats to whittle Kevin's majority away, one seat and indictment at a time. When Trump is indicted things could get interesting and Mark Meadows cooperating with his phone and computers could doom many in congress. Their votes to delay certification after the insurrection was in furtherance of a conspiracy, that many of them were aware of and participated in. 2023 won't be a boring political and legal year, that much is for sure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Monday at 12:42 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If by spring nothing does happen, without some kind of reason or explanation they will have demonstrations in DC and they will be mostly by lawyers. As I said, Jack ain't wasting his time coming back to America to deal with this shit and neither are the talented lawyers he is recruiting. There have been no leaks or resignations from the DOJ, so that should tell you something, the place is full of people like Glenn Kirschner who want their asses, all their asses. We have seen many DOJ alumni on TV and all sing the same song, many were frustrated, but there are far fewer of them now.


i sincerely hope so, because if those people don't get punished for what they did, they'll do it again. they're already getting set up to try more shit...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 12:50 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i sincerely hope so, because if those people don't get punished for what they did, they'll do it again. they're already getting set up to try more shit...


Politics is important here too, the weak republican position in the house will make them more aggressive. I think Jack will end up having many of them by the balls, it depends on the Gospel of Mark and to squeal is the only way out and there is no way his lawyer advised him otherwise. Think about it, if anybody can get a sweet deal it would be Mark, depending on how many political heads he delivered and they won't really need him for Trump, but will get it as a bonus. I think some republicans are gonna be sweating bullets when Donald goes down over the docs, Mark helped him steal them after all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Monday at 12:52 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> J6 was a massive hub and spoke conspiracy with a lot of moving parts, schemes and plots, none of which would work without inside help from congress people who were part of the conspiracy. Political considerations and election cycles come into play too for any justice to be done. We are about to witness an epic fight between the DOJ and house over investigations, as the DOJ is taking down republican congress people starting with Santos, one down, perhaps a dozen or two more to go. It only takes a few seats to whittle Kevin's majority away, one seat and indictment at a time. When Trump is indicted things could get interesting and Mark Meadows cooperating with his phone and computers could doom many in congress. Their votes to delay certification after the insurrection was in furtherance of a conspiracy, that many of them were aware of and participated in. 2023 won't be a boring political and legal year, that much is for sure.


hope so.......

i realize the people are trying to do this by the book as it were........but those 20 inssurectionist extremist need to go down in flames, and they should have been the same as i mentioned before with the orange avenger....as soon as it happen...here come the cuffs.....prove yourself innocent, you all under arrest for sedition, better get a good lawyer.....


----------



## cannabineer (Monday at 12:56 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, no of course it wouldn't be, and i wouldn't abandon the country, either...but SOMETHING needs to start happening, because it sure as fuck seems like the thieves are laughing at the cops, who are purposely ignoring them.
> patience wore thin a year ago. i realize that shit takes time, but they've had two fucking years and at least one case, the documents case, that would have landed ANYONE ELSE in a cell the same fucking day they searched their house.
> i'm having a harder and harder time believing anything is going to happen to any of them.


By my display on the other thread, you can conclude I harbor similar sentiments.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 1:01 PM)

BudmanTX said:


> hope so.......
> 
> i realize the people are trying to do this by the book as it were........but those 20 inssurectionist extremist need to go down in flames, and they should have been the same as i mentioned before with the orange avenger....as soon as it happen...here come the cuffs.....prove yourself innocent, you all under arrest for sedition, better get a good lawyer.....


If the republicans had won the house and senate the DOJ would be in a different world and prepared for the onslaught. Now with a very weak house majority and McCarthy hanging on by his teeth and some of his members like Santos and Perry already looking at indictments and others at extreme risk, the DOJ can be bolder. Garland never let Jack out of the bag until after the midterms and that means he can go wherever the evidence leads. They have no fear of this GOP house, the last place these assholes want to be is in a court with the DOJ filings containing compromising information on them and why their motion or subpoena is bogus etc and should not be upheld by the court. Go ahead and try to use the courts against the DOJ with themselves up to their eyeballs in the shit they are investigating, see what the response will be in public court filings, just like Mar A Largo with it's pictures and details.


----------



## BudmanTX (Monday at 1:12 PM)

They better do something quick look what the GOP is going after first.....the OCE, they plan to gut it.......


----------



## Budzbuddha (Monday at 9:47 PM)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Monday at 9:54 PM)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5246907


is he still alive?...didn't he have a stroke that left him paralyzed from the mouth up? or was that just a pleasant dream i had?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Monday at 10:04 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is he still alive?...didn't he have a stroke that left him paralyzed from the mouth up? or was that just a pleasant dream i had?


unfortunately a dream …

Maybe he will stroke out whenever they actually FAT CUFF him.

i totally would be doing this ……


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 10:15 PM)

Budzbuddha said:


> unfortunately a dream …
> 
> Maybe he will stroke out whenever they actually FAT CUFF him.
> 
> ...


No way, I wanna see his TV trial in Georgia, preferably while he is in federal custody. Georgia official's and perhaps even Mark Meadows could be testifying against him to his face on TV, refuting the big lie, among other things. If Jack flips and pleads Mark for conspiracy a lot of people in the GOP congress will be sweating bullets, he won't need to deal much for Donald over the docs, congress people and government officials over J6 are another matter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 8:06 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612564851049615371


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 8:07 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612629816439721989


----------



## CCGNZ (Tuesday at 8:13 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If he can't win the nomination, he can still fuck them by turning on them, he still controls 20% of republicans at a minimum. They fear him and he will walk his base out of the party, things are so tight in the states that not even gerrymandering can help them if that happens.


I actually want him as the nominee,a guaranteed L,if not his ego won't allow him to bow out and throw his support to any adversary,no convictions till the election is a sure way to keep the Whitehouse,however if the Reps. continue their ineptitude in the house and it is a complete shit show all the way to the election then I'm more than OK w/Mr. Orange going down prior to 2024.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 8:27 AM)

CCGNZ said:


> I actually want him as the nominee,a guaranteed L,if not his ego won't allow him to bow out and throw his support to any adversary,no convictions till the election is a sure way to keep the Whitehouse,however if the Reps. continue their ineptitude in the house and it is a complete shit show all the way to the election then I'm more than OK w/Mr. Orange going down prior to 2024.


Joe would like Trump to run from his cell, because that's where he will be come nomination time!  A lot of the congressional assholes might be timed to go down in 2024, an election year, this is political as well as legal, you will never get full justice or a solution otherwise.


----------



## CCGNZ (Tuesday at 8:38 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe would like Trump to run from his cell, because that's where he will be come nomination time!  A lot of the congressional assholes might be timed to go down in 2024, an election year, this is political as well as legal, you will never get full justice or a solution otherwise.


Let's hope,the next 2 yrs. are going to be a ride.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 9:04 AM)

CCGNZ said:


> Let's hope,the next 2 yrs. are going to be a ride.


Joe, Nancy and Mitch took the car keys away for almost a year and in a year I figure you will have a much different situation with ongoing trials and congress people sweating about indictments. Kevin's (or whoever's) razor thin margin will get thinner, Santos looks gone pretty quick. As I keep saying, a lot depends on the gospel of Mark, he squeals on everybody, or he gets crucified.


----------



## CCGNZ (Tuesday at 9:19 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe, Nancy and Mitch took the car keys away for almost a year and in a year I figure you will have a much different situation with ongoing trials and congress people sweating about indictments. Kevin's (or whoever's) razor thin margin will get thinner, Santos looks gone pretty quick. As I keep saying, a lot depends on the gospel of Mark, he squeals on everybody, or he gets crucified.


Hope there are a lot of "special elections" in the house and senate resulting from the resign or face being indited ultimatums given to these parasites.A bar has to set here and this behavior can't become "the norm" as the example it sets will be damning for generations of politics in America to come,perish the thought.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 11:19 AM)

CCGNZ said:


> Let's hope,the next 2 yrs. are going to be a ride.


I think a rougher ride than many republicans realize, 2023 will be a year of indictments and trials, with the head chopped off the snake Trump as the first act. They are gonna be riding a mean bull with a bad case of hemorrhoids and some of those roids are gonna be bleeding soon enough.


----------



## cannabineer (Tuesday at 11:43 AM)

CCGNZ said:


> I actually want him as the nominee,a guaranteed L,if not his ego won't allow him to bow out and throw his support to any adversary,no convictions till the election is a sure way to keep the Whitehouse,however if the Reps. continue their ineptitude in the house and it is a complete shit show all the way to the election then I'm more than OK w/Mr. Orange going down prior to 2024.


A better idea imo:
the Republicans nominate a post-orange right-winger who is not a traveling shitshow like Gan or Pedo. 
Someone who has dissociated his political identity from That Man, but has kept the basic maga platform (racism, sexism, disastrous immigration and economic policy etc.) intact but is successfully rebranding it.

Someone genuinely dangerous. DeSantis or Gosar or … I woulda added McCarthy, but he doesn’t look like a contender any longer. 

And then gets trounced in the election along with the legislative horsemen of the magacalypse. 

We need a rout of the red hats at the polls, and if a rolling thunder campaign of indictments takes place over the next year, we might get that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 11:50 AM)

cannabineer said:


> A better idea imo:
> the Republicans nominate a post-orange right-winger who is not a traveling shitshow like Gan or Pedo.
> Someone who has dissociated his political identity from That Man, but has kept the basic maga platform (racism, sexism, disastrous immigration and economic policy etc.) intact but is successfully rebranding it.
> 
> ...


Ya might need to prepare the ground for victory first though by winning it all in 2024 and then introducing legislative changes like HR1 voting rights and other changes to level the playing field and control domestic terrorism. Domestic terrorism is one of their instruments and they have used it repeatedly, not just on J6, but in state capitols too. So win the in 2024 while many republicans are in prison or on the way. Whatever scum floats to the top of the GOP will have to be dealt with then, I doubt it will be Trump, he will have other obligations.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Tuesday at 11:52 AM)

*Giuliani subpoenaed amid special counsel investigation into Trump’s fundraising*


General Zod ( jack smith ) zeros in on Rudy Ghouliani  




Taken together, the subpoenas demonstrate prosecutors’ growing interest in following the money after the 2020 election as part of their sweeping criminal probe around Trump’s efforts to overturn his loss of the presidency.

Save America was part of broader fundraising efforts by Trump and the Republican Party that raised more than $250 million after the election. Since then, the political action committee has compensated several lawyers who now represent Trump and his allies in January 6-related investigations. 
The subpoenas to other witnesses in addition to Giuliani were sent in late December, according to the other sources. 

The information the prosecutors seek is still being collected, the sources said. With Giuliani, the investigators have prioritized getting financial information from him, one person said.

The inquiry to Giuliani came from David Rody, a former top prosecutor in New York who specializes in gang and conspiracy cases and is assisting Smith with examining a broader criminal conspiracy after the election, according to some of the sources.

In response to being informed of CNN’s reporting on Giuliani’s subpoena and asked for a statement, Ted Goodman, his adviser, said, “The mayor is unaware of the specific claims by this so-called ‘anonymous source,’ and therefore is not in position to respond.”


----------



## Offmymeds (Tuesday at 12:00 PM)

cannabineer said:


> A better idea imo:
> the Republicans nominate a post-orange right-winger who is not a traveling shitshow like Gan or Pedo.
> Someone who has dissociated his political identity from That Man, but has kept the basic maga platform (racism, sexism, disastrous immigration and economic policy etc.) intact but is successfully rebranding it.
> 
> ...


Fascism depends upon one leader who is elevated into "hero" status and is immune from laws. DeSantis was successful in FL because he was able to get women to his side with CRT and grooming stories. The women give credibility to ugly campaigns. His wife even dresses like Jackie-O while he portrays himself as a top-gun hero. They will both be wearing halos soon. Now he's testing the limits of FL and federal laws while attacking the press, businesses, and academia. It's like watching someone following the Recipe to Dictatorship.

What I find interesting is how this will transition from Trump to a probable DeSantis (IMO). Are small donors going to be that eager with DeSantis? I can't see big donors risking much on Trump any longer either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 12:06 PM)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Giuliani subpoenaed amid special counsel investigation into Trump’s fundraising*
> 
> 
> General Zod ( jack smith ) zeros in on Rudy Ghouliani
> ...


Going for Donald's money will be like going for his nuts! He will have a conniption if Jack seizes his stash of sucker cash and might have to go bankrupt, again!  Wire fraud is a bitch too and will take down even more of his minions.

Bannon is facing fraud charges in NY, the same ones Trump pardoned him for. State time is much harder than federal and Stevo's next drink after conviction might be brewed in his cell toilet.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Tuesday at 12:14 PM)

Hopefully like this ….

*TALK !

*


----------



## BudmanTX (Tuesday at 12:21 PM)

Offmymeds said:


> Fascism depends upon one leader who is elevated into "hero" status and is immune from laws. DeSantis was successful in FL because he was able to get women to his side with CRT and grooming stories. The women give credibility to ugly campaigns. His wife even dresses like Jacki-O while he portrays himself as a top-gun hero. They will both be wearing halos soon. Now he's testing the limits of FL and federal laws while attacking the press, businesses, and academia. It's like watching someone following the Recipe to Dictatorship.
> 
> What I find interesting is how this will transition from Trump to a probable DeSantis (IMO). Are small donors going to be that eager with DeSantis? I can't see big donors risking much on Trump any longer either.


Abbott is doing the same down here....this is his 3rd term....and that idiot still hasn't done anything...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 12:58 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612849261825196032


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 1:18 PM)

Opinion | Donald Trump just keeps losing


Kevin McCarthy's speaker debacle capped a very bad week for the brooding ex-president. And it extends a yearslong streak that may finally have broken his hold on the GOP.




www.msnbc.com





_"But this is the problem with perpetual outrage movements. They can be easily stoked and exploited, but they are almost impossible to shut down, because their appetite for anger, anarchy and chaos is bottomless. And if they can’t find sufficient targets of outrage on the outside, they inevitably turn against one another. As I wrote in the Bulwark this week, the MAGA movement’s only real connective tissue was anger, self-promotion, grift and cultish fluffery. Take away the cult leader and you get the chaos we saw this week, as crackpots fought with nihilists, wingnuts pointed fingers at extremists and grifters started slap-fights with one another"._


----------



## injinji (Tuesday at 6:48 PM)

Offmymeds said:


> Fascism depends upon one leader who is elevated into "hero" status and is immune from laws. DeSantis was successful in FL because he was able to get women to his side with CRT and grooming stories. The women give credibility to ugly campaigns. His wife even dresses like Jackie-O while he portrays himself as a top-gun hero. They will both be wearing halos soon. Now he's testing the limits of FL and federal laws while attacking the press, businesses, and academia. It's like watching someone following the Recipe to Dictatorship.
> 
> What I find interesting is how this will transition from Trump to a probable DeSantis (IMO). Are small donors going to be that eager with DeSantis? I can't see big donors risking much on Trump any longer either.


Ronnie got almost 600K less votes than he did four years ago. He lulled the progressives to sleep with Charlie.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 7:43 PM)

*GOP in peril: 'Bizarro world' attacks pit Murdoch vs. MAGA*

67,434 views Jan 10, 2023 #msnbc #gop #brazil
The new GOP-led House has republicans fixating on the mantra of "defund!" This push is hitting traditionally popular planks in the GOP platform -- like a strong military and strong homeland security. Some Republicans are pushing to defund the IRS. MSNBC's Ari Melber reports on why the GOP is in "Groucho Marx territory" and is joined by political strategist Chai Komanduri.


----------



## Offmymeds (Yesterday at 4:53 AM)

injinji said:


> Ronnie got almost 600K less votes than he did four years ago. He lulled the progressives to sleep with Charlie.


We were flooded with DeSantis ads. It was obnoxious. Crist was a terribly weak choice. I saw zero ads for Crist, even on YouTube. I saw a few tweets. That's it.


----------



## Offmymeds (Yesterday at 5:16 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *GOP in peril: 'Bizarro world' attacks pit Murdoch vs. MAGA*
> 
> 67,434 views Jan 10, 2023 #msnbc #gop #brazil
> The new GOP-led House has republicans fixating on the mantra of "defund!" This push is hitting traditionally popular planks in the GOP platform -- like a strong military and strong homeland security. Some Republicans are pushing to defund the IRS. MSNBC's Ari Melber reports on why the GOP is in "Groucho Marx territory" and is joined by political strategist Chai Komanduri.


They literally thrive on chaos. The Congressional whackos capitalize on chaos. Defunding HHS to improve it is a believable concept for MAGA and they will blame Biden/Dems when matters get worse even as the GOP publicly stated during the mid-term campaign that they will not allow immigration legislation. The MAGATS don't give these illogical, irrational maneuvers one second of thought. They'll just get angrier at the other side for being opposed to GOP ideas. They will view it as Dem obstructionism and they will stay tuned to Fox.


----------



## CCGNZ (Yesterday at 5:48 AM)

cannabineer said:


> A better idea imo:
> the Republicans nominate a post-orange right-winger who is not a traveling shitshow like Gan or Pedo.
> Someone who has dissociated his political identity from That Man, but has kept the basic maga platform (racism, sexism, disastrous immigration and economic policy etc.) intact but is successfully rebranding it.
> 
> ...


DiSantis makes me sguemish,just plain creepy,I've read that his strategy in running for Pres. is going to include running interference on media coverage,in other words instead of rival media in attendance and labeling them "fake news",his model will have no rival or impartial press and media allowed to cover his events,cultism in the house.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 6:36 AM)

Offmymeds said:


> They literally thrive on chaos. The Congressional whackos capitalize on chaos. Defunding HHS to improve it is a believable concept for MAGA and they will blame Biden/Dems when matters get worse even as the GOP publicly stated during the mid-term campaign that they will not allow immigration legislation. The MAGATS don't give these illogical, irrational maneuvers one second of thought. They'll just get angrier at the other side for being opposed to GOP ideas. They will view it as Dem obstructionism and they will stay tuned to Fox.


This is why those who thrive on chaos will lose in the end, if opposed by responsible people of character. People want and need social stability. Part of the problem is some feel their sense of "normalcy" and their place in society as threatened, as the social order changes, becomes inclusive and diverse. Here are the things that motivate people from most to least.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 7:20 AM)

Looks like the DOJ will be taking over house ethics for awhile, normally they don't get involved too much, but since the internal system is broken...









House Republicans voted to gut the Office of Congressional Ethics, and George Santos said it was 'fantastic'


"It's a good thing for transparency. It's a good thing for Americans," Santos said of rule changes that some say will hobble the ethics body.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## hanimmal (Yesterday at 9:38 AM)

A actual real example of the title of this thread.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Yesterday at 10:21 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is why those who thrive on chaos will lose in the end, if opposed by responsible people of character. People want and need social stability. Part of the problem is some feel their sense of "normalcy" and their place in society as threatened, as the social order changes, becomes inclusive and diverse. Here are the things that motivate people from most to least.
> 
> View attachment 5247361


that is exactly what the republicans do not want. that kind of cultural happiness and stability goes directly against their method of controls, where they cause a problem and then blame everyone but themselves for that problem...they HAVE to fight against everything that makes for a more stable, happier society, or they'll die in a single generation.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Yesterday at 10:52 AM)

Unfortunately on the 9th of March I became symptomatic with what we all know now very well, COVID-19 a.k.a coronavirus, commonly known as the Chinese flu," he said. "On the 11th I ended up in the hospital. It was really bad, fever, body aches."

Santos said he was taken to a hospital in Queens, New York, by ambulance and spent around five hours there in isolation. He said he then had a high fever and hallucinations for several days, ultimately testing positive on March 14.

The Republican said he tested negative on March 26. "So, I'm free, coronavirus free, so they're calling me a survivor," he said. "I don't know if I really survived anything. It's just flu."

However, later retellings of his experience, both in terms of severity and timeline, appear to be at odds with what he said on the podcast, The Daily Beast reported.

On the day that Santos said he received his positive test, and was bedridden with a fever, his campaign put out a press release on the unfolding COVID crisis, including a quote from Santos. *It didn't mention his illness.*

Four days later, Santos appeared on Fox Business, showing no signs of the disease.

*Meanwhile, in a September 2020 interview with local outlet The Island Now, Santos said the hospital only provided him with a recommendation of taking Advil or Aleve.*

And on March 5, 2021, Santos posted on Twitter that it was his anniversary of being admitted to hospital for COVID-19 — six days earlier than the initial date he gave.

The Washington Post journalist Dan Diamond was the first to report on his personal Substack that there were discrepancies in dates and details in Santos' retelling of his coronavirus diagnosis.
Insider contacted Santos' office for comment but did not immediately receive a response.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Yesterday at 11:13 AM)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5247433
> 
> Unfortunately on the 9th of March I became symptomatic with what we all know now very well, COVID-19 a.k.a coronavirus, commonly known as the Chinese flu," he said. "On the 11th I ended up in the hospital. It was really bad, fever, body aches."
> 
> ...


George Santos' parents
 ...................


----------



## BudmanTX (Yesterday at 11:19 AM)

why does Santos look like something out of a cartoon character???? hmmmm

chick on fred's burgers maybe....hmmm


----------



## CunningCanuk (Yesterday at 11:52 AM)

hanimmal said:


> A actual real example of the title of this thread.


Better late then never. 

Still though, a party with members like trump, boebert and Greene and Santos was a bridge too far?


----------



## hanimmal (Yesterday at 12:39 PM)

BudmanTX said:


> why does Santos look like something out of a cartoon character???? hmmmm
> 
> chick on fred's burgers maybe....hmmm


There is a certain Ted Cruz-iness to him.


----------



## BudmanTX (Yesterday at 12:46 PM)

hanimmal said:


> There is a certain Ted Cruz-iness to him.


eeewwww

i did find him.....database from the Simpson's


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Yesterday at 1:00 PM)

BudmanTX said:


> why does Santos look like something out of a cartoon character???? hmmmm
> 
> chick on fred's burgers maybe....hmmm


you means BOB'S Burgers?...pretty much my favorite non sci-fi show...
but he does look a little like Gene.
....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 1:01 PM)

Look who is trying to drive a nail in Trump's coffin!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612942863054118912


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Yesterday at 1:16 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Look who is trying to drive a nail in Trump's coffin!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612942863054118912


SEE?...even Satan's handmaiden says this is a fucking joke...
at least compared to trump's fucking horseshit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Yesterday at 1:46 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> George Santos' parents
> View attachment 5247448 ...................View attachment 5247449


 Great call on jon lovitz ( yeah … that’s the ticket )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 2:59 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> SEE?...even Satan's handmaiden says this is a fucking joke...
> at least compared to trump's fucking horseshit.


Karl is playing the long game and getting rid of Trump gets him to the start line, after Donald goes down Karl will methodically and patiently do the magats in one by one, along with Mitch and others. They know these assholes in the house are a millstone around their necks and with the coming fall out from the courts it will make 2024 a heavy lift. The GOP house is keeping Trumpism alive and making fools of themselves daily, it is not necessarily a bad thing and they will get the debt ceiling through. By the time fall arrives and a budget vote, there should be some pretty nervous republicans in congress, if Jack does his job and lives up to his reputation. Who knows who will be house speaker by then?


----------



## schuylaar (Yesterday at 3:07 PM)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5247433
> 
> Unfortunately on the 9th of March I became symptomatic with what we all know now very well, COVID-19 a.k.a coronavirus, commonly known as the Chinese flu," he said. "On the 11th I ended up in the hospital. It was really bad, fever, body aches."
> 
> ...


He's the perfect Republican and a way better grifter than Trump and the rest of Congress. They may need to keep him to get the better grifter skill- gotta up your game and Georgie boy grifted the richest donors around.


----------



## Bagginski (Yesterday at 5:10 PM)

A victory lap, of sorts…

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243541117813035012


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 5:53 PM)

Karl wants Donald gone and doesn't want Joe's recent problems to get in the way, they won't. Joe's problems are no concern of Jack and his team, that other case is being handled by a Trump appointee and is a separate issue with no overlap.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613158227897729026


----------



## Budzbuddha (Yesterday at 6:03 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Karl wants Donald gone and doesn't want Joe's recent problems to get in the way, they won't. Joe's problems are no concern of Jack and his team, that other case is being handled by a Trump appointee and is a separate issue with no overlap.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613158227897729026


He’s borrowing Katie Porter’s schtick with the whiteboard . 

She does it better with her “ whiteboard of doom “.
She’s gunning for Feinstein’s seat too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 6:12 PM)

Budzbuddha said:


> He’s borrowing Katie Porter’s schtick with the whiteboard .
> 
> She does it better with her “ whiteboard of doom “.
> She’s gunning for Feinstein’s seat too.


The whiteboard of death and a weapon in the hands of the clever or devious. 

One thing is for sure, Karl and Mitch can't start putting lipstick on the pig for as long as Trump and the magats in congress are around. Mitch and Karl know Donald's days are down to double digits now and would like a distraction from the fiasco and clown show in Kevin's madhouse. They will watch the others go down over time for J6, I'm pretty sure Mark is cutting a deal with Jack and perhaps in Georgia too, it's his only way out and he has enough on everybody to get out easy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 6:44 PM)

*Let's talk about the Biden docs and charging Trump....*


----------



## topcat (Yesterday at 8:26 PM)

CunningCanuk said:


> Better late then never.
> 
> Still though, a party with members like trump, boebert and Greene and Santos was a bridge too far?


Outrage only came after the one about scamming rich donors. _That_ is the last straw. Everything else, cool.


----------



## topcat (Yesterday at 8:33 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Look who is trying to drive a nail in Trump's coffin!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612942863054118912


The talking ham. Ham Rove.


----------



## doublejj (Yesterday at 9:54 PM)

*People in Alabama can be prosecuted for taking abortion pills, state attorney general says*








People in Alabama can be prosecuted for taking abortion pills, state attorney general says


Attorney General Steve Marshall indicated that he would use the state's chemical-endangerment law to prosecute pregnant people who took abortion pills.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## injinji (Yesterday at 10:28 PM)

Offmymeds said:


> We were flooded with DeSantis ads. It was obnoxious. Crist was a terribly weak choice. I saw zero ads for Crist, even on YouTube. I saw a few tweets. That's it.


When it's a race between a pro life GOP candidate and a pro life (ex) GOP candidate, the pro life GOP candidate is going to win every time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 6:05 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613163383523606528


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 6:23 AM)

I guess being a gay fascist doesn't sell well while attacking the LBGTQ community. Looks like Matt might need a new grift and fascism is on the back foot, maybe Elon will have a job for him at Twitter. He heads up an antigay organization full of bigots and assholes and this can't be going over very well with the base. Though I'm sure his fellow grifters at the top of CPAC knew about his sexual preferences. I'll bet Donald knew too and used it to keep him in line and still onside, they have been extra special nuts over the past few years. Could Rove want Matt out and CPAC under someone else's control? Could this be part of the internal GOP power struggle?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613320244134645762


----------



## CCGNZ (Today at 6:40 AM)

Heard this morn. a book is out (author's name escapes me), chronicling Gen Kelly's (orange's 1st Ch. of Staff) dealings w/Orange. The good general could not comprehend how shallow ,stupid, and lazy this man actually was exceeding all expectations. Was terrified during Oranges/Kim Jon Un summits. Claims Orange's decisions were based on visual stimulation,Mattis's nickname "mad dog" had Orange creaming in his shorts.Wanted to shitcan Tillerson and Pence but didn't want Gen Patreus for sec. of state cause he was pale and thin and worked out to much. He didn't want Nickey Haley for VP because he didn't like her skin complexion,quote "she has that skin thing". How can the equivalent of a 2yr. old w/a rattle sitting in a stroller ascend to the W. House?????


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 7:17 AM)

CCGNZ said:


> Heard this morn. a book is out (author's name escapes me), chronicling Gen Kelly's (orange's 1st Ch. of Staff) dealings w/Orange. The good general could not comprehend how shallow ,stupid, and lazy this man actually was exceeding all expectations. Was terrified during Oranges/Kim Jon Un summits. Claims Orange's decisions were based on visual stimulation,Mattis's nickname "mad dog" had Orange creaming in his shorts.Wanted to shitcan Tillerson and Pence but didn't want Gen Patreus for sec. of state cause he was pale and thin and worked out to much. He didn't want Nickey Haley for VP because he didn't like her skin complexion,quote "she has that skin thing". How can the equivalent of a 2yr. old w/a rattle sitting in a stroller ascend to the W. House?????











'Trump far dumber and immoral and ignorant and lazy' than staffers knew before they worked for him: report


John Kelly didn't have high expectations about Donald Trump when he joined the White House as chief of staff, but he was still shocked by what he found after joining the administration.The retired U.S. Marine Corps general joined the White House halfway through Trump's first year, and New York...




www.rawstory.com





John Kelly didn't have high expectations about Donald Trump when he joined the White House as chief of staff, but he was still shocked by what he found after joining the administration.

The retired U.S. Marine Corps general joined the White House halfway through Trump's first year, and New York Times reporter Michael Schmidt told MSNBC's "Morning Joe" about what Kelly learned about the former president and his abilities.

"So when Kelly came in as chief of staff, he thought that the problem around Trump was that he was not staffed properly and they needed to create a process around him, and that's what the chaos of the first six months of the administration was about," Schmidt said. "But when Kelly comes in as chief of staff, what he realizes is that the problem is not just the fact that there's not a process and that he's not being staffed as well as he could, but that Trump himself was the problem, that Trump was far dumber and immoral and ignorant and lazy than he ever thought he was."

"Within a few days, he becomes terrified because here he is, the top staffer to the president of the United States, and he's realizing that the president of the United States is far more limited and potentially dangerous than he ever thought, and at that point, there was no one else to call," Schmidt added. "He was -- it was just him and Trump, and he basically spends the next 18 months trying to manage Trump as much as he could."


----------



## HGCC (Today at 7:18 AM)

CCGNZ said:


> How can the equivalent of a 2yr. old w/a rattle sitting in a stroller ascend to the W. House?????


Would you like to discuss the effects of 40 years of eroding public education and it's impact on society. 

Because that's why. It's why we are where we are. A stupid ass society is easy to manipulate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Today at 7:25 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613163383523606528


Another acceptable response to Crenshaw could have been “Biden’s house is the White House, bitch”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 7:37 AM)

Trump is a moron and a psycho, profoundly ignorant of the basics and emotionally truncated developmentally. I'm pretty sure Donald has low operational intelligence in particular and has an IQ in the 85 range. Kelly to his horror realized all this in a few days of taking his job and was trapped by his sense of duty and patriotism to do what he could to limit the damage, short of shooting the fucker in the head.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Today at 7:58 AM)

CCGNZ said:


> How can the equivalent of a 2yr. old w/a rattle sitting in a stroller ascend to the W. House?????


they've been paving the way since the dixicrats left the democratic party in the 40s...
but in reality, the republicans saw what they thought was an easily manipulated puppet, that they could make dance to their tune.
but, republicans being what they are, they didn't recognize one of the best grifters in the history of the world, and he took them over, lock, stock, and barrel.
so, greed and avarice put the beast in power, and greed and avarice is keeping him out of prison...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Today at 8:01 AM)

HGCC said:


> Would you like to discuss the effects of 40 years of eroding public education and it's impact on society.
> 
> Because that's why. It's why we are where we are. A stupid ass society is easy to manipulate.


public education didn't erode...it was beaten to death with a fucking shovel by republicans. they know intelligent well informed people would never vote for them, so they try to keep everyone stupid, and almost succeed....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 8:24 AM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they've been paving the way since the dixicrats left the democratic party in the 40s...
> but in reality, the republicans saw what they thought was an easily manipulated puppet, that they could make dance to their tune.
> but, republicans being what they are, they didn't recognize one of the best grifters in the history of the world, and he took them over, lock, stock, and barrel.
> so, greed and avarice put the beast in power, and greed and avarice is keeping him out of prison...


Imagine, being owned by a moron and social retard, it must have burned many assholes who figured they owned the party and controlled the suckers. Face it, Mitch wanted to strangle America in its sleep, but Trump sucker punched Uncle Sam square in the face, woke him up and brought the problem into sharp focus. Notice how fascism has been going doing at home and especially abroad lately? Indictments and trials are gonna happen when they count the most, will paralyze and perhaps destroy the GOP majority and be ongoing into 2024 and election season for many. There are gonna be a lot of republicans convicted or on trial by the election of 2024. Justice in this case must include politics, these are political and constitutional crimes involving abuse of power and insurrection. Timing is everything and within the prosecutors powers, among other things.

Now that Garland knows where he stands with a very weak GOP house, he can be much more aggressive, especially since they declared war on him and his people in the DOJ, soon the velvet gloves will come off revealing the iron fist.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Today at 8:30 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Imagine, being owned by a moron and social retard, it must have burned many assholes who figured they owned the party and controlled the suckers. Face it, Mitch wanted to strangle America in its sleep, but Trump sucker punched Uncle Sam square in the face, woke him up and brought the problem into sharp focus. Notice how fascism has been going doing at home and especially abroad lately? Indictments and trials are gonna happen when they count the most, will paralyze and perhaps destroy the GOP majority and be ongoing into 2024 and election season for many. There are gonna be a lot of republicans convicted or on trial by the election of 2024. Justice in this case must include politics, these are political and constitutional crimes involving abuse of power and insurrection. Timing is everything and within the prosecutors powers, among other things.
> 
> Now that Garland knows where he stands with a very weak GOP house, he can be much more aggressive, especially since they declared war on him and his people in the DOJ, soon the velvet gloves will come off revealing the iron fist.


i'm still waiting...


----------



## cannabineer (Today at 8:44 AM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm still waiting...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 8:49 AM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm still waiting...


Garland needed to know where he stood with the house and senate to see how aggressive he could be. Jack's appointment answers the question with his resume and reputation. Most legal pundits who were freaking out are no longer so concerned, this is just getting going and going when it counts the most. Let's see what Trump's indictment does to Kevin's majority when he goes to war with the DOJ. I hear that Santos guy is in trouble too and there could be swift legal action taken there for several crimes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 9:45 AM)

*John Kelly was 'terrified' by aspects of Trump, says Michael Schmidt*

13,460 views Jan 12, 2023
Reporter Michael Schmidt details the paperback release of his book 'Donald Trump v. The United States', which includes a 12,000 word biography of General John Kelly and Kelly's tale of his time as Trump’s Chief of Staff.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Today at 9:46 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess being a gay fascist doesn't sell well while attacking the LBGTQ community. Looks like Matt might need a new grift and fascism is on the back foot, maybe Elon will have a job for him at Twitter. He heads up an antigay organization full of bigots and assholes and this can't be going over very well with the base. Though I'm sure his fellow grifters at the top of CPAC knew about his sexual preferences. I'll bet Donald knew too and used it to keep him in line and still onside, they have been extra special nuts over the past few years. Could Rove want Matt out and CPAC under someone else's control? Could this be part of the internal GOP power struggle?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613320244134645762


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 10:05 AM)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5247845


Trump probably has pictures of Matt in drag, or in a "compromising position" and used it to control him and CPAC, remember the golden statue of Trump they had, the "golden calf" and their maga loyalty since the election?

Maybe Rove wants CPAC back? He has been hard on Donald of late and it looks like part of the power struggle inside the GOP.


----------



## cannabineer (Today at 10:42 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump probably has pictures of Matt in drag, or in a "compromising position" and used it to control him and CPAC, remember the golden statue of Trump they had, the "golden calf" and their maga loyalty since the election?
> 
> Maybe Rove wants CPAC back? He has been hard on Donald of late and it looks like part of the power struggle inside the GOP.


Drag is a tiny minority of gay.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 10:57 AM)

cannabineer said:


> Drag is a tiny minority of gay.


The image of Matt in drag would be worth his job and be posted on twitter, compromising positions, not so much. It is logical to assume that drag and cross dressing things would be a minority of gays. LGBTQ and whatever alphabet soup is, is often used, but they need less of a tongue twister and a PR makeover! Something snappy like gay as a self label, rainbow might work, something spectrum related perhaps?


----------



## printer (Today at 11:41 AM)

cannabineer said:


> Drag is a tiny minority of gay.


And do not have to be gay to be into cross dressing.


----------



## cannabineer (Today at 11:51 AM)

printer said:


> And do not have to be gay to be into cross dressing.


just so. It’s showmanship. Interesting subcategory: drag kings, men and women who poke fun at masculinity.


----------



## cannabineer (Today at 11:54 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The image of Matt in drag would be worth his job and be posted on twitter, compromising positions, not so much. It is logical to assume that drag and cross dressing things would be a minority of gays. LGBTQ and whatever alphabet soup is, is often used, but they need less of a tongue twister and a PR makeover! Something snappy like gay as a self label, rainbow might work, something spectrum related perhaps?


they had to primary Cawthorn.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Today at 12:02 PM)




----------



## cannabineer (Today at 12:05 PM)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5247876View attachment 5247877


smh emoji here


----------



## Budzbuddha (Today at 12:06 PM)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 12:07 PM)

cannabineer said:


> they had to primary Cawthorn.


They USED it to primary Cawthorn, SOP in the GOP, release dirt on those you want to do away with. The descriptions were enough and the images circulated on rightwing sites and in the magaverse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 12:11 PM)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5247881View attachment 5247882View attachment 5247884View attachment 5247883


Keep it up Donald and you will have even more trouble getting conditional release from a DC judge when Jack indicts you! Donald is setting himself up to be jailed pending trial by a DC judge as soon as Jack indicts him, his lawyer will sweat to get him cut loose.


----------



## topcat (Today at 12:41 PM)

Miss Lindsey tries on makeup.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Today at 1:07 PM)

During a press conference featuring top Nassau GOP officials calling on Santos to resign from Congress, Joseph Cairo said that the congressman fabricated his involvement with the Baruch College sports team while being vetted during the campaign.

"He told me ... that he was a star on the Baruch volleyball team and that they won the league championship," Cairo said of Santos.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 1:13 PM)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5247897
> During a press conference featuring top Nassau GOP officials calling on Santos to resign from Congress, Joseph Cairo said that the congressman fabricated his involvement with the Baruch College sports team while being vetted during the campaign.
> 
> "He told me ... that he was a star on the Baruch volleyball team and that they won the league championship," Cairo said of Santos.


George is in for a very rough ride in congress and more about his past will be known as his fame grows and people who worked or knew him come forward. We will soon have a complete, real biography of George and it sure looks like some indictments too, he is no Trump and has no magic force field protecting him, justice can be swift too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 1:20 PM)

Make the first cuts to the department that issues refunds, make people wait a year for refunds if the republicans cut funding and cripple the IRS, blame them. It won't get through the senate anyway, everything will be red meat for the base and by fall the situation in the house might be quite different.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613249467645583360


----------



## Budzbuddha (Today at 1:35 PM)

Cancun Cruz has words.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613582189635014666


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Today at 2:27 PM)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5247897
> During a press conference featuring top Nassau GOP officials calling on Santos to resign from Congress, Joseph Cairo said that the congressman fabricated his involvement with the Baruch College sports team while being vetted during the campaign.
> 
> "He told me ... that he was a star on the Baruch volleyball team and that they won the league championship," Cairo said of Santos.


i cannot believe that he has to balls to show his face in public, much less IN the house...
there has to be something seriously wrong with that sad excuse for a man. i think he deserves a trip to the funny farm, a long one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 3:49 PM)

How the George Santos scandal could finally end



*How the George Santos scandal could finally end*


----------



## printer (Today at 3:52 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i cannot believe that he has to balls to show his face in public, much less IN the house...
> there has to be something seriously wrong with that sad excuse for a man. i think he deserves a trip to the funny farm, a long one.


Reading what he has done in the past I get the feeling he does not feel any shame, so showing up in the House is not such a big deal for him.


----------



## Bagginski (Today at 4:04 PM)

topcat said:


> The talking ham. Ham Rove.
> 
> View attachment 5247705


Mr. “Permanent Republican Majority” himself: he’s as deep in - and culpable for - the entire insurrection effort as Trump, Eastman, or any of the others: one of the key architects of a USA that THIS could happen in. Completely anti-American in every meaningful sense


----------



## Bagginski (Today at 4:19 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe Rove wants CPAC back? He has been hard on Donald of late and it looks like part of the power struggle inside the GOP.


CPAC belongs to Newt - he might let Rove use it, but I doubt he’ll ever let it go.

Definitely a power struggle happening: the old guard insurrectionists (Gingrich, McConnell, Rove, +ilk) are 100% still focused on wrenching the nation away from the voting public & making it THEIRS (in service to the billionaires who pay the tab, in expectation of de-facto aristocracy). Most of the congressional overthrow loyalists are baggage now - had it worked, they’d’ve been scuttled already ‘to avoid the appearance of impropriety’ during the clampdown; now they’re the core of the remaining plan to destabilize things on the federal level to a crisis point (sound familiar?)

Glenn Kirshner was talking today about special Prosecutor Smith’s recent subpoenas & lines of questioning - and how they seem to indicate that Smith is WIDENING the investigation to include financial crimes related to the overthrow attempt. I hardly dare hope, but that would be in line with a full RICO investigation (the following-the-money part)…and IMOHO we desperately need one: their entire structure needs to be taken apart, dismantled, defunded, stripped of assets, and subject to the heaviest penalties of the law


----------



## Bagginski (Today at 4:24 PM)

topcat said:


> Miss Lindsey tries on makeup.


…NOT a good look, girl


----------



## Bagginski (Today at 4:28 PM)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5247897
> During a press conference featuring top Nassau GOP officials calling on Santos to resign from Congress, Joseph Cairo said that *the congressman fabricated his involvement with the Baruch College sports team while being vetted during the campaign*.
> 
> "He told me ... that he was a star on the Baruch volleyball team and that they won the league championship," Cairo said of Santos.


That doesn’t sound like VETTING to me… more like a swallowing reflex - gullible, uncritical, automatic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 4:29 PM)

Bagginski said:


> CPAC belongs to Newt - he might let Rove use it, but I doubt he’ll ever let it go.
> Definitely a power struggle happening: the old guard insurrectionists (Gingrich, McConnell, Rove, +ilk) are 100% still focused on wrenching the nation away from the voting public & making it THEIRS (in service to the billionaires who pay the tab, in expectation of de-facto aristocracy). Most of the congressional overthrow loyalists are baggage now - had it worked, they’d’ve been scuttled already ‘to avoid the appearance of impropriety’ during the clampdown; now they’re the core of the remaining plan to destabilize things on the federal level to a crisis point (sound familiar?)
> 
> Glenn Kirshner was talking today about special Prosecutor Smith’s recent subpoenas & lines of questioning - and how they seem to indicate that Smith is WIDENING the investigation to include financial crimes related to the overthrow attempt. I hardly dare hope, but that would be in line with a full RICO investigation (the following-the-money part)…and IMOHO we desperately need one: their entire structure needs to be taken apart, dismantled, defunded, stripped of assets, and subject to the heaviest penalties of the law


Once he has Donald over the docs and obstruction he is gone for good, then they can take more risks with other more complex charges like J6 and insurrection. The key to it all is the Gospel of Mark, because Jack has him by the balls a half dozen different ways and he might be cooperating. Mark was Donald's cock and brain and knows everybody who requested a pardon and probably why, he was conspiracy central for almost all the schemes and plots. If Mark is squealing some republicans will be sweating bullets in congress, they know what they did. If Mark pleads to a conspiracy involving them, they are fucked, because Mark has receipts too. They were all sloppy and communicated by text and email FFS, arrogance will help nail them too.


----------



## Bagginski (Today at 4:30 PM)

printer said:


> Reading what he has done in the past I get the feeling he does not feel any shame, so showing up in the House is not such a big deal for him.


He at least noticed the frigid reception - even without shame, he couldn’t have wanted THAT


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 4:39 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613604080907075584


----------



## Bagginski (Today at 4:43 PM)

Remember when Meadows’ phone was seized? All those texts have been in LE/DOJ hands ever since.

If he has a brain, he’s been co-operating ever since: nothing else can keep his ass out of the frying pan; if he does it well enough, he may only get 15-25


----------



## Bagginski (Today at 4:45 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613604080907075584


as much sense as it makes, it will not be heeded: the anti-liberal decoder ring they use instead of a frontal cortex will render it incomprehensible


----------



## doughper (Today at 4:48 PM)

Bagginski said:


> He at least noticed the frigid reception - even without shame, he couldn’t have wanted THAT


There's a pandemic of sociopaths, is whats goin' on.
A society filled with generations of people who have no conscience.
Probly too much TV, vid games, media saturation, affluence, permissive parenting, etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 4:49 PM)

Bagginski said:


> Remember when Meadows’ phone was seized? All those texts have been in LE/DOJ hands ever since.
> 
> If he has a brain, he’s been co-operating ever since: nothing else can keep his ass out of the frying pan; if he does it well enough, he may only get 15-25


It depends on how many congressional heads he can deliver and his lawyer advised him to squeal his fucking head off! When they cut a deal with Jack they have to confess ALL their crimes, agree to testify and tell of any crimes by others they have knowledge of. Jack won't need him for Trump, as Trump will be long gone over the docs and obstruction, the only ones worth serious time off are senators, congress people and government employees in that order. He will get Trump anyway, but he is also at war with the GOP house now, they declared it and will pay for it.


----------



## Bagginski (Today at 4:49 PM)

…lotsa purge ‘fans’


----------



## Bagginski (Today at 5:00 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It depends on how many congressional heads he can deliver and his lawyer advised him to squeal his fucking head off! When they cut a deal with Jack the have to confess ALL their crimes, agree to testify and tell of any crimes by others they have knowledge of. Jack won't need him for Trump, as Trump will be long gone over the docs and obstruction, the only ones worth serious time off are senators, congress people and government employees in that order. He will get Trump anyway, but he is also at war with the GOP house now, they declared it and will pay for it.


Don’t rule out Georgia - Fani Willis has convictions on her mind

No reason to assume TFFG will be left out by Smith - it’s not a feast ‘til you bring out the spit-roasted bore….

Other big ones should be in the crosshairs (figuratively speaking): Clarence Thomas, Sean Hannity, Choker Quarrelsome, Virginia Thomas, Americans for Prosperity (ran busses of participants to the Capitol on 1/6…and just generally having been on the overthrow team since (before) the ‘tea party’), ALL THE LAWYERS, co-conspirators / accessories in the several states, all donors who funded the fiasco. Those are ALL big ones, even if we don’t have all the names yet (thats


----------



## cannabineer (Today at 5:12 PM)

Bagginski said:


> Remember when Meadows’ phone was seized? All those texts have been in LE/DOJ hands ever since.
> 
> If he has a brain, he’s been co-operating ever since: nothing else can keep his ass out of the frying pan; if he does it well enough, he may only get 15-25


----------



## doughper (Today at 5:21 PM)

Bagginski said:


> …NOT a good look, girl


So, the Orange Demon now has surrogate, apprentice orange demons? Who'd expect otherwise? (I only just now watched that video of Cousins' i had not listened to it until after i made the above post. That's how obvious it was.)

And...Wtf is a Farron Cousins? Well, there's some kind of *progressive talk radio show*? What? I didn't think dems/progressives were allowed into the venue of Rush Limbaugh, Alex Jones, Hannity, Tucker Carlson, et al. I always thought radio and it's 100s of millions of listeners were tuned into ONLY radical right wing, teabagger talk radio. Anyhoo, i looked it up and this's wot it is:


> :"Ring of Fire is a *progressive *syndicated American talk radio program hosted by Mike Papantonio, Sam Seder, and Farron Cousins. The three hosts focus on "exposing Wall Street thugs, environmental criminality, corporate media failure, and political back stories that you will rarely find from any other source". The show has been on the air since 2004 and is currently carried on 43 radio stations across the United States. "


S'why I like RIU and you all, cuz you all got a lotta good info for a bunkered, paranoid like me.


----------

